# Post your mods here =>



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

After seeing all of the various "mods" threads I thought maybe we should have a clearing house sort of thread that everyone could post to. Sticky maybe?

Here is my 007 done by Yobokies. New dial, hands, aluminum chapter ring and GMT bezel on a Jurgens Flieger strap.


















And here it is on a Watchadoo:


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Since you asked, here are a few of my mods:

Blackout (the newest):










Destro Pam Homage:










SandHog:










Night Flyer:










6309 GMT Rally diver:










SKX011J:










6309 Doxeiko:










Satin Finished Grenade:










6106 Porthole:










Orange 6119 Sportdiver:










Brown 6119 sportdiver:










and while not mine, here are the four watches for the upcoming auction, 3 of which I helped design (the 3 on the right):


----------



## d3gfx (Jan 13, 2008)

BUMP........This is an EXCELLENT Thread to spark many of our imaginations
and possibly get some people WORK ! ! ! ! !

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Great images - thanks for sharing!

Two snapshots of my Seiko 5 mod.

Glen


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

beautiful in its simplicity. nicely done.


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

Isthmus said:


>


^^Nice watch. Where did you get this done (or get the parts from)? I haven't seen that dial before...|>|>


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

filmjuicer said:


> ^^Nice watch. Where did you get this done (or get the parts from)? I haven't seen that dial before...|>|>


I did the work myself, together with my friend andy and Kevin Mc who is a member here, over the course of an evening, two pizzas and several beers. Sadly I think I might have had one beer too many as a bracelet end cap I was working on ended going down the kitchen drain never to be seen again.

The dial was made by an SCWF member several years ago (long before Noah's Soxas ever existed); The chapter ring is the original one repeinted to match the dial; the hands are Bill Yao's; the watch is a 6309-7040; the insert is from an SBBN007 Tuna; and the day and date wheel are an Italian/english set I took out of a donor 6119 I got from Israel. the watch is mounted on a black and Orange Meyhoffer strap. Here is a better picture of the watch where you can see the strap (it's the one on the left):


----------



## V8 (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

I really dig the bezel on the Sand Hog and Night Flyer. Did you machine them from the original bezel or are they aftermarket?


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Capt. Caucasian said:


> I really dig the bezel on the Sand Hog and Night Flyer. Did you machine them from the original bezel or are they aftermarket?


They are original rotating bezels that have been turned on a lathe by Jack Alexyon, to remove the knurls and the insert recess. Jack had one PVD coated and I had the other one blasted to match the rest of the watch.


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

Good thread for a mod of mine.... hehe....



















I call it the SUS BlackMan.....


----------



## watchlooker (Oct 30, 2008)

Isthmus said:


> Since you asked, here are a few of my mods:
> 
> Blackout (the newest):
> 
> ...


 Those are one of a kind too many... Gabe. You have a talent for watch design....:-!


----------



## snootydog (Sep 15, 2007)

Hands from Harold on my white Samurai. -Andy


----------



## kmcnyc (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow people lots of cools stuff.
I did a bunch but never take any pics, Ithsmus has seen most of them.
here is one I did a year or two ago, Blasted 6309. Parts from the usual sources. Fun to put together, a buddy has it now.










Here is the first one I did,probably in 2003? maybe 2004?
a while ago. 6309 basic bead blast custom bracelet, blasted and plated chapter ring the bracelet is a ZRC president and some end links I made
I miss the bracelet.




































I Have a PVD 6309 with MKII parts that I need to take pics of.

I have a few that I need to get too have all the parts, just need the time.
I have a full tuna bezel/ 6309 case hybrid 
and a SAR mod I need to finish.

kmc


----------



## gpjoe (May 21, 2008)

I've only got a couple, both were done by Harold:


----------



## Robson-RJ (Feb 26, 2009)

Excellent topic!

Look at the pictures of my SKX007 Military



















Soon I will take pictures most updated...​


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

The Seiko 6309-7290 with 6105 dial.. Joining the best of vintage Seiko..










Cheers


----------



## Cali kid (Feb 7, 2009)

Just got this back today! Duarte put a set of MKII hands and blasted the case and bracelet!! the watch is smokin' hot now and duarte does great work!


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here; my Sammy Ti Mod*

Rob (from Monsterwatches in The Netherlands) modded this Sammy for me last month.

Pic is from Rob.


----------



## eeek (May 3, 2008)

Here are a couple of mine

This one was inspired by Isthmus' "Sandhog". It now sports an aluminum chapter ring from Yobokies. I think the new chapter ring has given it a much cleaner look.










My Samurai with a simple hand change. I'll be sending this one out soon for a new AR sapphire.


----------



## Brig (May 1, 2008)

My first one, parts sourced from Noah.










Have a skx007 coming in so another one will be joining it soon.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Since Gabe posted some of the ones we have collaborated on here are some more. Some Seiko some others:




























Another Plug for the up coming charity watches


----------



## mars08 (Dec 22, 2008)

A *lot* of inspired pieces here!


----------



## stumpbass (Feb 12, 2009)

Samanator, where did the dial for this BFS mod come from? I love it, and I've never seen one like it before. Thanks


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

stumpbass said:


> Samanator, where did the dial for this BFS mod come from? I love it, and I've never seen one like it before. Thanks


That is a yobokies dial.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Isthmus said:


> That is a yobokies dial.


Correct. This only works on watches with a 3 o'clock crown.


----------



## Selym (Jan 28, 2007)

Fairly mild mods, but nice nonetheless.

















Bead blasted Monsters (photos by Duarte)









Sumo with Marine Master hands (photo by Duarte)

Myles


----------



## Ray K (Feb 12, 2006)

*Couple of mine*

SKX011J w/SKX007 bezel, Plongeur hands, Super Oyster bracelet










7002-7000 w/SKX011J hands & bezel on two-tone Jubilee










Black Monster w/Yobokies dial and plongeur hands on Watchadoo


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Awesome MODS!


----------



## cmax (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## crashaholic (Feb 21, 2008)

Not the best picture.
Done by Harold but with a big number bezel insert from N.Fuller


----------



## Selym (Jan 28, 2007)

That's my kind of dial and hands! Mind telling me where you got them? I'm looking to do a mil-Sub or Type I mod to a 007

Myles


----------



## edox (Oct 22, 2008)

By edoxceptor, shot with FinePix A610 at 2009-02-19









By edoxceptor, shot with FinePix A610 at 2009-03-18









By edoxceptor, shot with FinePix A610 at 2009-04-03









By edoxceptor, shot with FinePix A610 at 2009-03-18


----------



## Harryhausen (Jun 5, 2006)

What was the source for these hands?


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

Lots of cool mods here. |>

I have a question though...I have a newly aquired White Knight (thanks Tony!), which I am going to be sending it to Duarte to have a sapphire installed, and I am contemplating installing different hands. I don't really think the stock hands are the best with this dial, and I am debating between either MarineMaster hands or black Samurai/Sumo hands. Does anyone have a photo of a White Knight with different hands? I personally think the MarineMaster hands would look great with the design of the indicies on the Knight, but I'm not sure if the silver hands will be harder to read than the black ones....


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Harryhausen said:


> What was the source for these hands?


Those look like Yobokies Doxa style hands made to fit seiko automatic movements.


----------



## videocrew (Nov 22, 2008)

MPMMM by Yobokies:


----------



## snootydog (Sep 15, 2007)

My three Samurai mods. -Andy


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## ikkoku (Jun 19, 2008)

midshipman01 said:


>


great pic|>


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)

How could I miss this thread. 

Different bracelet/watch combos




































Different casebacks at different times.


----------



## giosdad (Nov 29, 2007)

Definitely one of my favorite mods and combination. This is the reason I just picked up a SBSS 013 and aspire to make it as cool as this one one day.



Henry T said:


> How could I miss this thread.
> 
> Different bracelet/watch combos
> 
> ...


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)

giosdad said:


> Definitely one of my favorite mods and combination. This is the reason I just picked up a SBSS 013 and aspire to make it as cool as this one one day.


Yes, I saw the SBSS 013 on a sales forum. Please post some pics as soon as the mod is done. I'd like to see the twin.


----------



## Brig (May 1, 2008)

Latest: Seiko 007 with face and hands from Noah.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Jul 14, 2007)

My mod done by Jack at IWW.


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)




----------



## yester5 (Nov 24, 2006)

I did this mod last weekend...my first attempt


----------



## giosdad (Nov 29, 2007)

Henry T said:


> Yes, I saw the SBSS 013 on a sales forum. Please post some pics as soon as the mod is done. I'd like to see the twin.


I have received the watch and love it even more in person. (I posted a thread about it) I am not sure if it will be an identical twin, though your mod is one of my favorites and my inspiration. If it ends up identical, I hope you take it as the ultimate flattery. b-)


----------



## willj (Jun 29, 2006)

6309 mods
- pepsi 7548 movement into 6309 704x case
- black 7c43 movement into 6309 704x case
- SKX011 dial, orange knight hands into 6309 704x case
- on super oyster bracelets










:-!


----------



## RobG (Mar 19, 2009)

Just in from Bob Thayer Jr.:


----------



## HenROCK! (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok,
have done a couple of mods, but it's really just one I'm pleased with.
It has now left me for some time in Iraq. Take good care of it Kevin.


----------



## strawb (Apr 18, 2009)

the modifications in this thread are just breathtaking


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Brig said:


> Latest: Seiko 007 with face and hands from Noah.


Very nice!! I really like that blue dial.


----------



## hmai18 (Apr 25, 2009)

samanator said:


> And with another strap


Does anybody know if this strap is available for 18mm lug spacing?


----------



## widerberg (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi, All:

I've only got one mod, and it actually hasn't even arrived yet. Just bought it today from a WUSer. Very happy with the look, though, and I'm very much looking forward to getting it onto my wrist.

White Samurai with black Samurai bezel insert and Yobokies hands.

She joins three other Seikos and six Citizens, but all those are virgin. So far, anyways . . .


----------



## naihet (Feb 24, 2008)

recent skx007 mod from yobokies


----------



## crashaholic (Feb 21, 2008)

Just done!

I'm still looking for some leather to make a strap for it...


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Just got these two today


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

Here's my yobokies 007 mod.

New dial
New hands
New chapter ring
Black date wheel
Bead blasted case


----------



## Brig (May 1, 2008)

crashaholic said:


> Just done!
> 
> I'm still looking for some leather to make a strap for it...


Nice|> Whats the base for that?


----------



## crashaholic (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks.
It is a Seiko SNZD73J1


----------



## eeek (May 3, 2008)

crashaholic said:


> Just done!
> 
> I'm still looking for some leather to make a strap for it...


This is a Kinetic model right? I wasn't aware that those hands and dial fit those movements. :think: This could be particularly good news.

Did you do the mods yourself?


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

*Ok, All I got is some pics. They can do all the talking>*

Sorry they cant be better, 














































Hope you enjoyed the eye candy.;-)

Cheers,
Randall


----------



## giosdad (Nov 29, 2007)

HenROCK! said:


> Ok,
> have done a couple of mods, but it's really just one I'm pleased with.
> It has now left me for some time in Iraq. Take good care of it Kevin.


That looks real nice, who did the coating?


----------



## giosdad (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Ok, All I got is some pics. They can do all the talking>*

Nice work. What coatings are on the first two?

I love your sig by the way. Can you cure me?



DrSeiko said:


> Sorry they cant be better,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hmai18 (Apr 25, 2009)

ARGH. Missed the mail carrier this morning, so I'll have to go and pick it up from the post office tomorrow. Something tells me that this is what Harold sent me, though:



















I can't wait!


----------



## midshipman01 (Dec 29, 2008)

You know, ^ I think the Seiko mil mod is one of the classiest around. Just a nicely styled, everyday wearer that's not in your face. 

But...it frustrates me so that it only comes in 37mm. I'm not saying it's bad for you or anyone else, just that I would really love to have one like you pictured in say..42mm. I'd wear that all day long.


----------



## hmai18 (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree completely. I have a pretty small wrist and currently wear a 37mm Tissot PR50 chrono as an everyday watch, but I would love to have a 40-42mm version of the Seiko 5 as an everyday wearer. I just find the Seiko dive watches too thick and clunky.


----------



## Lew B (Jan 10, 2009)

Nothing is Sacred so here goes...
6309 bead blasted & hacking movement








Orange Rally 7s26








6309 Zonker








Co-Pilot








Nothing is safe...Citizen 8110 Bullhead








A35 BumbleBee








A35








7002 case 7s26 Movement








6309-7049 Red 24








6309 Blue








More Orange
















Not even a High End watch is safe here...LOL








​


----------



## hmai18 (Apr 25, 2009)

Just picked up:


----------



## TheRobbStory (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm seeing that watch everywhere today. WUS, Head Fi, and my wrist!


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

on Monday it ll be on my wrist...;-)

what do you think?


----------



## mcw53 (Jan 3, 2009)

My only mod ... 6309-7040 with hacking movement, 6105 dial & hands (aftermarket), and 6105 domed crystal.


----------



## crashaholic (Feb 21, 2008)

It is a 7S36 movement in there.
No kinetic, just auto.
I was going to do it myself but my caseback ball couldn't open the case so I had to take it to my local watchmaker to do the job.
Dial and handset from Yobokies.


----------



## giosdad (Nov 29, 2007)

Great mods Lew. 

Now you just have to show us the other 287 watches in your collection. :-d

Good to have you here.:-!


----------



## jasonlfc5 (Apr 23, 2009)

just the 3 mods for me .first up compulsory monstermod.








next up 6309/6105 mod .








last is my modded frankenmonster cant decide what it looks better on rubber or nato for now its on a nato.









some amazing mods on display fellas well done.

jason.


----------



## MartinCRC (Jun 3, 2008)

Here are three of mine. First up, a 6105:



Next two old 6309's rescued from Ramon's treasure chest:










and










Martin


----------



## giosdad (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice work. I like the look of each of these. Do you restore and mod them yourself? Where did you source the dials on the two 6309's? I like the sterile look.



MartinCRC said:


> Here are three of mine. First up, a 6105:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MartinCRC (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes, I did the work on all of them. The 6105 came with an aftermarket dial which I really disliked and so I thought it would not be too immoral to modify it with high quality parts. As you can see the dial is from MkII as are the hands. I have replaced the bezel insert now with an original Seiko insert from an SKX diver and the crystal is an AR coated sapphire.

The two 6309's arrived looking something like this:

















The insert on the first is MkII, the crystal from Swedefreak, the dial from Noah Fuller and the hands from Paulynn's Collections on Ebay. New gaskets all round and a refinish to the case.

The second has an insert from Noah, modified with a Seiko lume pip from a trashed skx insert, a crystal again from Swedefreak, dial from Noah and hands from Yobokies. I also had to change the stem and crown with aftermarket. I will probably change the hands soon.

Both 6309's also have new 6309 movements, sourced from NOS 6309 dress watches.

Martin



giosdad said:


> Nice work. I like the look of each of these. Do you restore and mod them yourself? Where did you source the dials on the two 6309's? I like the sterile look.


----------



## Mark01 (Nov 12, 2008)

*I'll Play*

SKX 007 Case, SKX171 Movement, MKII Dial & Hands, Saphire Crystal & Insert from Noah









Another Incarnation of the one above with Yobokies Insert










6309-7049, Dial & Chapter Ring from Noah, Hands & Insert from Yobokies









6309-7290 from Ramones Treasure Chest , Dial & Hands from Yobokies,
Insert from Noah









SKX 031 with Green Mil Dial & Stock Hands









Bead Blasted 009 with Mil Dial & Hands & MKII Chapter Ring


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

Wow, there are some _sick_ mods out there. This thread totally makes me want to buy a 007 just to play around with some ideas.


----------



## thatg (Apr 13, 2009)

hey i need help from someone in this thread, i just picked up a 6309 and am trying to find this dial in the first picture and these hands beneath it, if anyone can help id really appreciate it. and ive tried yobokies, he doesnt seem to have them.


----------



## mars08 (Dec 22, 2008)

First modded Seiko....


----------



## Elmo18 (Oct 2, 2007)

SKXA35 and SKX007, hand swapped, and bead blasted.










Best,
Ilham


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

your mods are amazing...!!!

giorgos


----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)

*Seiko Rambler*

This just came yesterday. Dial from Noah, balance of watch by Harold:


----------



## chaumont (May 15, 2008)

Orsa SeaAngler, Citizen 300m Professional


----------



## OilfieldCowboy (Jun 6, 2009)

thatg said:


>


whoa... I just fell in love with that watch. Someone please tell me where to either buy one like this or what I need to do to have one made.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Shot with DSC-W55 at 2009-06-02

giorgos


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

thatg said:


> hey i need help from someone in this thread, i just picked up a 6309 and am trying to find this dial in the first picture and these hands beneath it, if anyone can help id really appreciate it. and ive tried yobokies, he doesnt seem to have them.


Hi there - Both dial (1st pic) and hands (2nd pic) come from Yobokies (Harold ng)
You will find his posts on the sales forum here and in the SCTP at the SCWF. Very honest and super great guy to deal with.
His Email: *[email protected]*

*Good luck!*


----------



## Galpo (Mar 30, 2008)

A few...

A modified case back, the original had too much pitting










6139 movt. in a 7C43 case










then changed into this










7T62 with a 6309 bezel










Then changed to Yobokies SS 60min insert










6309-729 into a poor man's Seamaster 300, including lugs & bezel modificatio, with Dial&hand from Yobokies, chapter ring from Noah










Blue dialed 7548 Pepsi with Yobokies 12hrs insert and Monster bracelet


----------



## Isthmus (Feb 13, 2006)

Everything you are seeking is sold by yobokies (I know because I've sourced all of them at some point or another from him). however the dial, I don't think he made for the 6309. instead, I'm pretty sure he made them for SKX divers. He will most likely have them and you will need to break the dial feet in and used double sided sticky dots to stick the dial to the 6309 movement. the hands will drop right in.


----------



## aladin_sane (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is my first mod.










It is my modern era take on the vintage sports divers.


----------



## Stipey (Jul 31, 2009)

WOW!!!!
This thread is GREAT!!! Lots of cool mods!!!

Here are mine:

First is an SKX007 mod from Noah Fuller with super oyster bracelet from William Jean














































Second is a Monster mod from Yobokies with titanium finish on a Super Oyster bracelet...


----------



## Elmo18 (Oct 2, 2007)

This one just arrived 

Black PVD 6306/6309 case with sterilized caseback. Hacking movement, Kanji/English day wheel. So far it is spot on!





































Best,
ilham


----------



## Bilhana (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice mods in this topic, I have two exclusive Seiko, my Fliver (from flieger + diver), with a saphire of Harold

















And my Devil Diver, with the dial made in Gràcia, the most beatiful quarter of Barcelona, at Gran Esferas


----------



## pepellf (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## macscac (Mar 17, 2009)

that would look great on an orange nato!



pepellf said:


>


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

Damn a lot of nice mods in here! I got this in from Harold when I saw another WUS post their mod. It seems so fitting!









After getting this I picked up 2 more modded ones from the sales forum and hope to get them in by Monday. BTW that devil diver looks awsome!
KVN


----------



## oca_9i (Sep 9, 2009)

nice pick..mine will arrive soon with AR coated saphire... :=)


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

That's one thing I regret not getting done. I wonder if its pretty hard to do it myself later down the line.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## RogerD (Jan 10, 2010)

This is my first mod, as taken from a phone camera.

It began life as a SNKE 53. I put a Yobokies dial and hands onto it. I bought the "53" version of the SNKE line because it was one of the few to have a white on black date wheel. I really like it's very simple, highly legible presentation. I can read it in low light while half asleep and without my glasses on, which is a test indeed.

I undertook this mod as a way to see if I had an aptitude for working with tiny tools on tinier parts - and the jury's out on that one. If you look close, you'll see a scratch on the minute hand and...well, the absence of a second hand. The basic tool kit I got didn't include hand pulling/setting tools and I made a bit of a hash of the minute. I have held off installing the second hand to reflect on what I've done and to get the right tool.

I do sort of like it without the second hand, though.

I've also been trying it out with several bands: Nato, Zulu, leather and a Bund to go with the bracelet. Incidentally, this is an Orient bracelet on the Seiko in the photo; the Seiko bracelet it came with was rattly and cheap looking. I think I like the Zulu in olive best so far, but the chestnut leather strap is much dressier looking.

Roger


----------



## pepellf (Sep 30, 2007)

Pseudo-Ruhla RN Combat Divers with MK II dial an hands


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

ncmoto said:


>


Damn! Dude. Who did those mods. They look fantastic!:-!


----------



## axb (Nov 29, 2008)

*I'll play...*


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

SKX007 fitted with SKXA53 dail. SRP031 hands, with extra seconds hand from a monster. Black day and date wheel.










Fitted on a presidential bracelet:


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

My Poor Man Marine Master on 6309-7040 case.


----------



## q_at96 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Incoming!!*

My "007 Oceans" mod - parts from yobokies and mwcc. Work by mwcc.

Thanks!!
Q


----------



## travis (Jun 4, 2007)

Btjr


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here => Orange Lume on 007*

At first try I screwed up while removing the lume I scratched the dial. So I decided to scrape all the black paint off the dial now it's just metal.Lucklythe logo & 200m text stayed on. then I re-lumed with the powder I purchased from Lum-tec, they claim to be the brightest orange powder in the market. Lume is indeed pretty cool. Re-lumed the hands as well but while removingthe lume on second hand all the black/white paint got peeled off sojust chrome metalwith no paint. This is not easy. Next time I'll just paint over the lume that is way easier. anyway here's the fiinished product. bezel? i know, no gmt hand yet gmt bezel. I just like red text around bezel also didn't care for measly lume on the bezel 12-o'clock pip. This is my final 007 no more. This re-luming stuff is a lot harder than I thought no room for mistake. Lucky with 007 u can always buy another dial/hands. I wouldn't attempt to do this with $3K swiss watches.


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

At first try I screwed up while removing the lume I scratched the dial. So I decided to scrape all the black paint off the dial now it's just metal.Lucklythe logo & 200m text stayed on. then I re-lumed with the powder I purchased from Lum-tec, they claim to be the brightest orange powder in the market. Lume is indeed pretty cool. Re-lumed the hands as well but while removingthe lume on second hand all the black/white paint got peeled off sojust chrome metalwith no paint. This is not easy. Next time I'll just paint over the lume that is way easier. anyway here's the fiinished product. bezel? i know, no gmt hand yet gmt bezel. I just like red text around bezel also didn't care for measly lume on the bezel 12-o'clock pip. This is my final 007 no more. This re-luming stuff is a lot harder than I thought no room for mistake. Lucky with 007 u can always buy another dial/hands. I wouldn't attempt to do this with $3K swiss watches.


----------



## zero-minus-ten (Jul 18, 2007)

...here are mine (from Harold), a 007 "Omega-like" on red NATO, and a Monster "Sinn-ized" onn Anvil...b-)


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

*Re: I'll play...*

Alex, can you psot more pics of the watch with the Planet Ocean bezel? It is a sweet looking piece.


axb said:


>


----------



## siLence79 (May 31, 2006)

My first Mod, using a 6309 base(since dial & hands were aftermarket, I decided to use it as a project watch)

Ordered dial, hands & chapter ring from noah(thanks again!) & fitted everything together, of course, by my competent watchmaker :-d










my handsome watchmaker, starting his job :-d




































last few steps









and voila! My 1st mod watch!


















& this was a 2nd Mod watch I had traded with a fellow collector, I liked it so much when I had first seen it.


















thanks for looking! |>


----------



## 2BATTRANGER (Feb 7, 2010)

Awesome mod thread!! Needs to be bumped up!!!:-!


----------



## 2wheel (Jun 9, 2010)

Not very original but, here are my Monsters.


----------



## TickTalk (Aug 24, 2009)

My monsters and a 007 . . . .


----------



## HertogJanNL (May 9, 2009)

Brand new mod of an SKX007  Modified by Rob of monsterwatches.nl .


----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

Here's my 6309-7040.

Aftermarket 6105 dial and hands "relumed" 
Original 7548-700B bezel. 
Super oyster bracelet.


----------



## Frunza (Nov 27, 2009)

I bought this watch for spare parts but fell in love with the case so I decided to give it a new life.


----------



## Niccolo (Dec 31, 2008)

Isthmus said:


> 6106 Porthole:


 Anybody knows where I can buy this dial and these hands?


----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

Modified - 7040


----------



## apple (May 2, 2010)

Nice!!!|>
Can i ask how u polish the case??:thanks



Frunza said:


> I bought this watch for spare parts but fell in love with the case so I decided to give it a new life.


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like Harold's stuff.

Seach google for yobokies

He's also a member here



Niccolo said:


> Anybody knows where I can buy this dial and these hands?


----------



## Niccolo (Dec 31, 2008)

ACG said:


> Looks like Harold's stuff.
> 
> Seach google for yobokies
> 
> He's also a member here


Thanks! I know who Harold is, I didn't know it was his stuff because I didn't see that dial on his photobucket account :-d


----------



## Frunza (Nov 27, 2009)

First I had to use sandpaper on a Popsicle stick and oil to get rid of all the dings and scratches.
I started with 220 then 400, 600, 800, 1000.
To achieve the brushed finish I used a sanding block. I experimented with medium and fine. Both look god but I wanted a more rough finish so I used the medium grid sanding block. 
I used as guide this. http://www3.telus.net/public/geoffqf/glycinerepair.doc


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

*I've done only 2*
*
7548-700B in a 6309-7049 case....a "7548-7049"*









*
SKX007/PO/PMMM mod*


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Page 8 of his mod section. :-!

Can be tricky navigating is photobucket



Niccolo said:


> Thanks! I know who Harold is, I didn't know it was his stuff because I didn't see that dial on his photobucket account :-d


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

My 6309-7040 with 6105 dial/hands and a racy bezel insert...



















Cheers,
HBL


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is a few I've done lately. SKX031, Invicta 6053, Seiko SNKE61 and Helenarou Deep Sea.


----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

6309-7040 in a 7548-700B case.
Super oyster bracelet.


----------



## Robson-RJ (Feb 26, 2009)

Seiko 6309 with dial and hands 6105...


----------



## Jyurian (Nov 21, 2009)

I guess I haven't posted this yet. Doesn't get much wrist time because of the other 2 but, hopefully a Super Oyster will remedy that. The lume on this dial and hands is regretfully weak. Might have to send it off to Bob Thayer.

007 PMU2 by Harold


----------



## RobG (Mar 19, 2009)

SKX031 Mod from Yobokies.


----------



## Costa_Vicentina (Aug 5, 2010)

*SEIKO SNAD55 Mens watch Black and RED Chronograph*

http://orecordar.com/out.php/i3186_DSC05036.JPG

http://orecordar.com/out.php/i3185_DSC05040.JPG


----------



## rcook55 (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll be getting this back next week, it's a 'Monsterized' SKX171. Full dial and had swap from a black monster, reusing the chapter ring from my '171. It'll go on a super jubilee bracelet. I think I wear it as it for a while then maybe look into swapping out bezels for the 'Planet Monster' look.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

SKX007's and SNZE95


----------



## keitora (Nov 27, 2007)

*Citizen bu0002-05p*

My New Model BU0002-05P:-!


----------



## Chareth (Apr 26, 2010)

ncmoto said:


>


Where did you get this dial? I have one from Noah that is similar but I like this one better.


----------



## 7750 (Jun 20, 2007)

This is my SKX007 Mod.
I replaced the crystal, movement, case, crown, stem, gaskets, bezel, bezel insert, dial, chapter ring, hands, date wheel, movement ring.

The spring bars are still original:


----------



## Nate2046 (Aug 13, 2010)

SKX007 mod. I bought this already modded with the Yobokies dial and hands and Noah Fuller double ar sapphire. It was on a pilot strap with a (Bob Thayer?) smoothed out bezel replacement. I wanted a more 'military' look so I went with the original bezel with Yobokies stainless steel insert and Olive colored NATO.


----------



## Robson-RJ (Feb 26, 2009)

Rescuing the topic!

Seiko 6309 with dial mod, silver chapter ring and stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## Torquem (Jan 24, 2010)

SKX171 base w/regulated movement
Yobokies hammer bracelet
knurled crown
sterilized caseback
MKII dial
hands from Jay at MCWW
Chapter ring from Jay at MCWW finished in Ionbond PVD DLC
bead blasted finish
yobokies domed AR sapphire (not installed yet)
I am also having another 171 bezel finished in Ionbond DLC so that I can switch them back and forth.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

^^Finally, some nice pics! 

Here's a recent one (wearing it now):


----------



## my beat rate (Jan 4, 2011)

Howdy folks I'm new to this forum, looks like I'll be right at home with it! Here's a recent mod that I got back. The jury is still out on the hands. I kinda like them but the broad arrows that came on it might be a bit better looking.


----------



## ehou333 (Oct 12, 2009)

Michael 808 said:


> Here is a few I've done lately. SKX031, Invicta 6053, Seiko SNKE61 and Helenarou Deep Sea.


Is the mother of pearl dial custom? If not where can it be purchased. I like it a lot.


----------



## Torquem (Jan 24, 2010)

I know that Jay at MCWW has a very nice MOP dial. It might be the same one.


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

Robson-RJ said:


> Rescuing the topic!
> 
> Seiko 6309 with dial mod, silver chapter ring and stainless steel bracelet.


Awesome dial! Where did you get it?


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

My day and night mods

Silver Soxa done by Jake at D.O.T. Watchworks/10 Watches
SKX007 w/soxa silver dial
gloss black chapter ring
black dagger hands
wjean super oyster II bracelet










SKX007 stealth done by Jake at D.O.T. Watchworks/10 Watches
pvd case, crown
brushed dlc bezel
stealth tsunami bezel insert
super dome sapphire with tan a/r coating
maratac elite band


----------



## Robson-RJ (Feb 26, 2009)

Magnus said:


> Awesome dial! Where did you get it?


Hi Magnus.

Already bought the watch with this dial on e-bay. His nickname is loyswatch, excellent seller.

SEIKO DIVER'S WATCH FOR MEN 6309-7040 OMG DIAL #387 - eBay (item 220696330364 end time Nov-18-10 08:34:38 PST)


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

These are both mine:










And:


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

Robson-RJ said:


> Hi Magnus.
> 
> Already bought the watch with this dial on e-bay. His nickname is loyswatch, excellent seller.
> 
> SEIKO DIVER'S WATCH FOR MEN 6309-7040 OMG DIAL #387 - eBay (item 220696330364 end time Nov-18-10 08:34:38 PST)


Thanks! I'll see if I can get one from him.


----------



## Wycombe (Jun 21, 2006)

Seiko Sumo with MM300 dial and hands, Yobokies insert and AR sapphire crystal:





































Cheers! 
Daniel Z.


----------



## pestilence666 (May 22, 2010)

from our great man, Jake B Dotwatchworks.

snowflake milsub 



















love the military looks


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


>


I've still never seen the result of the opposite of this... putting a 007 dial in a Monster... it must be ugly =)


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

I love the Seiko BFS model because of the 44mm size and it uses 24mm straps. I had it ceramic-coated by Jay of MotorCity WatchWorks. Matched with a Peter Gunny Le Cuir Noir Craque with black stitching strap. The Stealth BFS!


----------



## Holden (Nov 8, 2006)

Nice BFS. I love that style crown. Are Seiko's non-screw down crowns interchangeable with other Seiko watches?


----------



## Biased&Critical (Sep 16, 2010)

samanator said:


>


Those hands - DO WANT!

Please tell me I can buy them somewhere, and that they come in an array of stem sizes? Please?


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

timetellinnoob said:


> I've still never seen the result of the opposite of this... putting a 007 dial in a Monster... it must be ugly =)


It actually looks pretty good. Without the Monster chapter ring, there is a bit more viewable dial, which makes the watch wear a bit larger.
Here are two quick pics of a Monster mod with a Yobokies dial (which includes a non-standard Monster chapter ring). You can't use the 007 chapter ring in the Monster, due to the thickness.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

bluloo said:


> It actually looks pretty good. Without the Monster chapter ring, there is a bit more viewable dial, which makes the watch wear a bit larger.
> Here are two quick pics of a Monster mod with a Yobokies dial (which includes a non-standard Monster chapter ring). You can't use the 007 chapter ring in the Monster, due to the thickness.


But aside from the chapter ring, there's nothing to stop people from putting one in there, is there?


----------



## Robson-RJ (Feb 26, 2009)

The new Seikomega! A 7002 with a dial 6159, Omega hands style and Tropical Race Strap.


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

My all-black Franken on pvd bracelet needed spicing up. So a set of Harold's Tri-Color Plongeur hands did the job perfectly.

I had to retain the stock hour hand though, as the one that came with the set was too long and would get caught up on the 12 o'clock indentation.

A red and black ZULU complements the color scheme nicely and improves the Franken's comfort by a mile! It also allows me to keep the expensive PVD bacelet scratch free for if/when I decide to flip this watch in the future. :-!



*************************

My Seiko 031 "Submariner"



Mercedes Hands, Stainless Chapter Ring(sanitized), Domed Anti-Reflective coated Sapphire Crystal - all from Harold(yobokies).

I don't think the pic shows it well, but the AR crystal allows the chrome accents on the hands, dial, date window and seiko logo to really POP! I'll try to retake the pic when the sun comes out, damn this winter weather.


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

StanSuarez said:


> My all-black Franken on pvd bracelet needed spicing up. So a set of Harold's Tri-Color Plongeur hands did the job perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave Jr. (Oct 22, 2009)

As soon as my parts arrive, this 171 will have a 009 bezel and bond zulu strap. Until then, it sits in the box looking quite plain.


----------



## desdamonas_rocketship (Jan 4, 2009)

Great second hand. Very uncommon.


----------



## desdamonas_rocketship (Jan 4, 2009)

Great idea on the 180 degree turn. Quite unique and makes the watch more comfortable and protects the stem.


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

version 2.0 of my SKX031k above.

I just changed the bezel insert to green(from yobokies) and returned the original Oyster bracelet.


----------



## watch.aholic (Jan 19, 2011)

^^^^^^ This is simply mouthwatering. I am definitely going to save a picture of this and forward it to Harold & get a quote for this job. Hopefully I'll have some cash to splurge sometime during the next month.


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

watch.aholic said:


> ^^^^^^ This is simply mouthwatering. I am definitely going to save a picture of this and forward it to Harold & get a quote for this job. Hopefully I'll have some cash to splurge sometime during the next month.


That shouldn't be a problem as I also send Harold a copy of the pics I posted here and I've used the same user-name with my correspondence with him.

All the parts were sourced last week, and they just arrived this week. So I do believe they should still all be in-stock with Harold.

Good luck with your mod!


----------



## bullitt731 (Oct 24, 2006)

snootydog said:


> Hands from Harold on my white Samurai. -Andy


I picked up a similar modded version last year and it is one of my favorites; great pic.


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

6309 Omega Explorer II.......


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

GREAT mods guys! |> |> Here's my M-Tuna 6309-7010


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*Great looking Tunacan there Chris!...that mesh looks real sick too!*

The Plongeur's looks hot.

Cheers, :-!
Jim


----------



## artec (Oct 31, 2006)

With all due respect to the many justifiably proud owners of the modified watches, it would really help those of us who aren't familiar with all the originals if photos of the "afters" could be accompanied by the 'befores'. While admiring the final result, I don't have any idea what changes may have been made. And since I am trying to do a modest mod myself (I want to luminous hands on a quartz Grand Seiko) similar mods would be of great interest.


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow.... Two tumbs up...


cmoy said:


> GREAT mods guys! |> |> Here's my M-Tuna 6309-7010


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Does anybody make a domed sapphire for a Spork 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

ultimate PMMM, sapphire xtal


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Great looking Tunacan there Chris!...that mesh looks real sick too!*

Thanks Jim! 



Poseidon-Jim said:


> The Plongeur's looks hot.
> 
> Cheers, :-!
> Jim


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks James!



James Gond said:


> Wow.... Two tumbs up...


----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

SKX007 mod by Eva und Michael, on Flickr

SKX007K with the following:

- SKX Diver Super Dome Conversion kit (Noah Fuller)
- Brushed Aluminum Ring 7s26 Chapter (Noah Fuller)
- SKX171K dial (chronograph.com)
- Tri-colour Plongeur Hands (Yobokies)
- Seiko Super Oyster (Type IIa) bracelet (wjean28)

The modding was done by a watchmaker, who is a Seiko AD in Germany. The watch is regulated and tested to 200m as well.

For those of you who haven't heard, Noah Fuller recently passed away  (10watches is temporarily closed while we mourn the loss of Noah Fuller..)

R.I.P. chief!


----------



## inkd71 (Nov 29, 2006)

6309-7040 mod done by Jake B from dotwatchworks.com


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

strongblackcoffee said:


> - SKX171K dial (chronograph.com)


Cripes. I just looked that up, as I didn't know they sold that dial by itself. Why is it so expensive? I was expecting to pay half of that and was thinking that was generous...


----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah, kinda expensive... But for me personally, I just WANTED that dial, so it was ok. Thanks for reminding me again


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

My own "poor man's marine master"

SKX007 with Superdome sapphire and bezel insert from 10 Watches
SKX171 dial sourced from a forum member
Ti Samurai hands sourced from Duarte at North East Watch Works
The strap is DOTWatch's version of the Seiko dive strap. Looks the same but much more comfortable.

The watch came from Jake with the crystal installed, I installed the dial and hands


----------



## brokeassp (Apr 18, 2011)

Bummer, I am currently on the hunt for a complete skxa51 hand set w/ the black border from Orange Knight to send to Harold Ng. Chronograph dont have them at the moment. Anyone got any leads?


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Just got into the Seiko thing a few months back, bought both of these fantastic Divers in same week on the Sales Forum. The 007 is very hard to beat no matter what you pay for other watch's.

Jay's excellent work, 
- Ceramic coating in Desert Sage.
- Domed Sapphire AR Crystal
- New SII 7S26 movement.
- Movement has been regulated. (Buyer gets 3 position results)
- MCWW sword hands white.
- MCWW 369 diver dial.
- New after market bezel insert.
- Pressure tested.

















Modded SKX007 Yobokies
Yobokies Domed Sapphire AR Crystal
Yobokies Anvil Bracelet (with extra links)
Yobokies Second hand with orange tip
Factory Seiko Monster hands and dial
*I could wear this "Anvil Bracelet" on any of my watch's and be very happy, very comfortable.*


----------



## guitargonaut (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool mods here! I'm wearing this one at the moment, and really liking it.


----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

I love these mods!

Here is another shot of mine 


SKX007 mod shot#2 by Eva und Michael, on Flickr

Mike


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

SNZH59


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Dude, I think you bought the last 59... they're all gone, at least the sub-$200 ones 
Nice job, I like the monster handage!


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

photoshooter said:


> Dude, I think you bought the last 59... they're all gone, at least the sub-$200 ones
> Nice job, I like the monster handage!


Really?? I haven't seen too many, any really, but I haven't been following it. Pics don't come close to doing the watch justice, killa killa watch imo... Hands are kind of funky but I like'm...


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Seiko 'SAR'


----------



## nickswitch (Nov 8, 2010)

StanSuarez said:


> version 2.0 of my SKX031k above.
> 
> I just changed the bezel insert to green(from yobokies) and returned the original Oyster bracelet.


Love this watch sooooooo much

I might have to get me one


----------



## nickswitch (Nov 8, 2010)

I just brought this from another website complete

Modded Seiko Skx009 
It was assembled using an almost new SKX009 as a base.

dial - black Seiko Monster with orange chapter ring 
plain stainless outer chapter ring 
Yobokies Plonguer handset 
The stock pepsi bezel was replaced with custom silver and black item from Noah Fuller.

received with heavyweight thick stainless steel mesh bracelet but changed it for a black orange nato


----------



## Jusdeke (Feb 25, 2011)

Just finished up this Soxa mod of a 6309:



















Pretty happy with how it came out!


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

*My first 3 mods, what do you think?*

*Pirate Monster*
-Yakobies Pirate dial, PC1 hands, and AR Sapphire crystal
-Super Engineer 20mm bracelet (Tungchoy)

*Yellow SOXA*
-Yakobies Dox-A C3 hands, domed AR Sapphire crystal
-10 Watched yellow SOXA dial, 55 bezel insert, and 22mm Tsunami bracelet
-Stock chapter ring painted with quick drying Aluminum Metallic

*007 Monster*
-After market 007 (7S26) dial and hands
-Yakobies 20mm Hammer bracelet


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: My first 3 mods, what do you think?*

The options seem endless.
dP


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: My first 3 mods, what do you think?*

skx007, bezel mod


----------



## Kelly56 (Feb 6, 2011)

|>


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

Very simple mod ... Seiko "5" see-thru back on my Seiko sports 200 kinetic.


----------



## Dantechno (Aug 16, 2009)

My Sammy mod...


----------



## scottso (Feb 28, 2011)

Here are 2 7s26's assembled by Jurgen ter Huurne (Yamaha1) WatchMod - WatchMod - Watch Modifications, parts by Jake B (www.dotwarchworks.com) and Desert Storm dial by Stumpbass (at Stealthdial.com). I'd love to hear what anyone would think of these 'less is more' styles...good or bad, and/or suggestions...

http://i1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb333/scottso5/DSC06567.jpg

http://i1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb333/scottso5/IMG_4685.jpg

http://i1200.photobucket.com/albums/bb333/scottso5/photo-1.jpg

The last one is a really well restored balance 7002 by Loyswatch...polishing real nice and not overdone so symmetry not compromised and dial is bright for now...movement clean and marked Singapore which is within 2 minutes for the day over 3 days...not bad...


----------



## tebaratz (Jul 2, 2011)

NICE!!! what is the base model?thanks so much.



hmai18 said:


> Just picked up:


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: My first 3 mods, what do you think?*



Dan Pierce said:


> The options seem endless.
> dP


It's very easy to mess this watch up.
It's equally easy to make this already great watch thát much more terrific.

And I LOVE THIS one!!

The red seconds hand and the red striped strap, great!

Also I always love a silver chapter ring on a monster.

If it had the SKX171 dial it would be absolutely perfect!

Great stuff :-!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

photoshooter said:


>


So that rubber diamond deploy band DOES fit fat spring bars? Interesting...


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> So that rubber diamond deploy band DOES fit fat spring bars? Interesting...


I managed to shove the spring bars in there. It required some force but it was ok.
This strap is Bonetto Cinturini. I know Modena makes one too but I don't know about that one.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

photoshooter said:


> I managed to shove the spring bars in there. It required some force but it was ok.
> This strap is Bonetto Cinturini. I know Modena makes one too but I don't know about that one.


Good little tip for inserting fatties into tight holes...Just use a little bit of silicon grease and lube up the bar before inserting it into the hole...It'll slide right in. b-)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Military Monster Mod.
dP


----------



## Caso (Jan 5, 2009)

Yobokies SNZG11J1 Military Mod


----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Post your mods here; my Sammy Ti Mod*

Can someone tell me, which bezel is this :
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v373/Santeno/GabesFlieger.jpg
It´s from Isthmus´s Night Flyer


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

My second time modding a watch. Finished this a couple of days ago. My "Frog" Monster!


----------



## TheHulaDance (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: My first 3 mods, what do you think?*

As seen in a post in the Dive section this is on its way to me.... Rally Diver mod!


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: My first 3 mods, what do you think?*


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Modded Orange Monster with mostly Jake B (10watches) parts. Dagaz Snow Flake Dial, Vintage Snowflake hands, Bold sword second hands and a Yobokies stainless steel chapter ring that I painted myself in red.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

I forgot to add details:

SKX007 case was given a basement-beadblast satin finish, blasted triple grip bezel and Demineur insert from 10 Watches, deep blue dial from Seiko 5, C3 hands sourced from a forum member and domed sapphire from Yobokies.


----------



## strongergodzilla (Dec 23, 2010)

Wowowow! Quite a looker. Can I ask, where did you source the hands? Love the blue bezel insert!



photoshooter said:


> View attachment 483260


----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

I took the liberty... baby's got a new dress!

Here's my pride and joy, my custom Seiko SKX007 with the Super Dome Conversion kit and a 7s26 Brushed Aluminum Chapter Ring by Noah Fuller (RIP), a SKX171K dial, and Tri-colour Plongeur Hands by Yobokies.

Normally seen on a Seiko Super Oyster bracelet (the Type IIa, by wjean28), yesterday I installed it's new dress, a Hirsch Liberty bracelet in goldbrown.

I always wanted to put it on a brown leather strap. Yesterday night I finally took the liberty (see what I did there  )!

Now, the watch is PERFECT on the Super Oyster, but I just felt like I'd like to dress her in leather today. It's good to know that I have the Super Oyster, and a Z22 if I feel I'd like to change it again. 

Sorry for the mediocre pictures, I was to lazy to get the good camera out, so the phone cam had to do! Hope you like it!


Custom SKX007 on Hirsch Liberty 1/2 by Eva und Michael, on Flickr


Custom SKX007 on Hirsch Liberty 2/2 by Eva und Michael, on Flickr

ATB 
Mike


----------



## Donato777 (Dec 13, 2006)

Modded Seiko SKX007:


----------



## fermopagus (Jan 18, 2009)

these are really awesome and creative! i noticed quite a few divers that were originally rated at 200m water resistance. do some of these mods (i.e., anything that requires taking the watch apart) ruin the water resistance? is taking the watch to a jeweler the only way to ensure water resistance? sorry for the noob question, and thanks for sharing your projects!


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Unfortunately I sold it and regret it everyday...waited months and months on this watch to be completed and Harold (yobokies) probably got tired of hearing from me...
















And then this one..I got it during the winter and the yellow dial just seemed out of place, but now that it is summer I miss it!








And a lume shot..


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

Not a stock watch in my box right now










































Just waiting on a case for this one


----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

fermopagus said:


> these are really awesome and creative! i noticed quite a few divers that were originally rated at 200m water resistance. do some of these mods (i.e., anything that requires taking the watch apart) ruin the water resistance? is taking the watch to a jeweler the only way to ensure water resistance? sorry for the noob question, and thanks for sharing your projects!


I had my mod done by a Seiko AD (authorised dealer), who is also a watchmaker.

I lack both time and fine motor skills so I don't mod myself.

He told me that if the parts fit and it is done right (ie the parts are fitted dead straight) there should be no problem. If you have the tools and the time there is nothing to stop you from achieving great results, eventually 

My watch was tested and is still as waterproof as before.

---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## louis (Feb 11, 2006)

curt941 said:


> I need a bezel like this !
> 
> louis


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey guys I must be stupid because for the life of me I cannot figure out how to contact Harold. I've looked all over yobokies photobucket album and I don't see any email address or anything. Can someone PM me with a way to contact him?


----------



## DucatiMonster (Nov 12, 2010)

MCWW mod'ed Monster


----------



## strongblackcoffee (Jul 29, 2010)

And back to the Super Oyster...


Custom SKX007 wristshot by Eva und Michael, on Flickr


----------



## gnome666 (Jun 8, 2011)

My latest mod; Blue Monday


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

6309-7290 with military type dial, silver chapter ring, hands, and ar-coated sapphire from Yobokies. Tropical Race strap from Jake B.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

*A restored and modded 1984 Seiko 6309 diver from loyswatch (eBay) on shark mesh from wjeans28 (eBay):*


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

My latest, and probably greatest so far...


----------



## Donato777 (Dec 13, 2006)

pbj204 said:


> View attachment 522534


 I had the identical dial placed on my old Seiko SKX007, but with different style (sword) hands. It is a classic look to a classic watch. Looks great on yours too!


----------



## Donato777 (Dec 13, 2006)

That is a unique looking dial, and I love the mesh bracelet that you matched it with. Congrats. May I ask - which mesh bracelet is that? I am thinking of getting one for my newly modded 007. Thanks.


----------



## TerraK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here; my Sammy Ti Mod*

I'm thinking in make a sk007 with a MM dial...


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here; my Sammy Ti Mod*

Mods are by far my favorite aspect in collecting Seiko watches. I believe that I've built over 40 mods to date, mainly using the 6309 diver as a base for most of them.
Here are a couple of my more recent mod projects. Apologies for the lengthy photo montage, but these are just a portion of the mods that reside in my case at the moment.

6309-7049 Military mod with tritium dial and lumed bezel insert

















6309-7040 explorer mod









6309 Yellow Soxa









6309 Orange Soxa









6309 Sail-Master

















6309 PMMM









6309 Tactical PVD

















6309 rally/subhunter









6309 Vintage Blue









6117 GMT movt powered 7040 hybrid

















6309 Seiko 5 mod

















6309 SAT plongeur

















SKX-031 aka " wife's watch"


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

Donato777 said:


> That is a unique looking dial, and I love the mesh bracelet that you matched it with. Congrats. May I ask - which mesh bracelet is that? I am thinking of getting one for my newly modded 007. Thanks.


These thick chain mail like bracelets are called "shark mesh"-- just search for that term on eBay.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here; my Sammy Ti Mod*



Dcso211 said:


> Mods are by far my favorite aspect in collecting Seiko watches. I believe that I've built over 40 mods to date, mainly using the 6309 diver as a base for most of them.
> Here are a couple of my more recent mod projects. Apologies for the lengthy photo montage, but these are just a portion of the mods that reside in my case at the moment.
> 
> 6309-7049 Military mod with tritium dial and lumed bezel insert


This one looks so good I feel physically ill that I don't/can't own it... =)


----------



## trustkill (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here*

Here is mine :


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

here is my moded.


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

007 moded.


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

monster moded.


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Recently upgraded my 6309 "Sail-Master" mod to global capabilities.....now powered by a 6117 GMT hacking movement and adorned with a 5mm thick Bubble Boy crystal, Rolex GMT bezel, Machined/sterilized caseback and heavy Omega shark mesh.

Here's the original version..









Upgraded Sail-Master GMT

































Along side my other 6117 GMT mod, a Omega GMT homage 6309


----------



## mgz (Aug 9, 2011)

Dcso211 said:


> Recently upgraded my 6309 "Sail-Master" mod to global capabilities.....now powered by a 6117 GMT hacking movement and adorned with a 5mm thick Bubble Boy crystal, Rolex GMT bezel, Machined/sterilized caseback and heavy Omega shark mesh.
> 
> Here's the original version..
> 
> ...


That looks great! Beautiful watch, where are the parts from?


----------



## mgz (Aug 9, 2011)

The parts you've not mentioned already, that is.


----------



## Danijelsan (May 9, 2011)

Here is my contribution.


----------



## _Astro_ (Sep 17, 2011)

My SKX033 :









b-)


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

I like the vintage worn in look. Is that one of Jake's domed crystals?


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

here is my latest.


----------



## _Astro_ (Sep 17, 2011)

pbj204 said:


> I like the vintage worn in look. Is that one of Jake's domed crystals?


I bought it to 10watches. 
Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

b-)


----------



## fundamentalman (May 6, 2007)

Danijelsan said:


> Here is my contribution.


I like these hands. Where did you get them?


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

SKX009 modified by Jake B.


----------



## nedrager (Nov 23, 2010)

Don't own a Seiko. Here's one of my two Citizens modded by Citizen Italy.


----------



## Danijelsan (May 9, 2011)

fundamentalman said:


> I like these hands. Where did you get them?


Got them from Harold AKA Yobokies.


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

I am sure you guys have not seen this non-traditional mod to a 6309-7049 before. Enjoy !

ETA movt in a 6309 !! + triplock conversion.


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Another non-traditional mod to a 6309-7290. Enjoy !!

A Seiko VX-43 quartz into 6309 !! Also with triplock conversion.


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Another alternative for those whom are finding the 7548 to diffucult to source.

*also with triplock conversion.


----------



## marin (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice! Where are you finding the Seiko VX-43, and is it a drop-in solution?


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

You can get the VX quartz at most watch parts shop.
Ehh.... its not actually a drop-in on the 6309 case........needs to mod the crown tube.


----------



## Belokan (Sep 2, 2011)

My SKX009 died today ... please welcome my SUB009


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

hybrid...beadblasted, pvd and DLC with 6309 case and quartz 7548 dial and movement...by JakeB in Hong Kong.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

sapphire and hands


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here; my Sammy Ti Mod*


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Post your mods here; my Sammy Ti Mod*

My latest two, install by Duarte at NEWW:


----------



## mgz (Aug 9, 2011)

Being the first time I've opened a watch, I think it went great. Although I spent 45 minutes getting the seconds hand back on. Next time, I'll drink the espresso AFTER fiddling with watches. 

6309, dial and hands from Yobokies, bracelet from William Jean.


----------



## fundamentalman (May 6, 2007)

tanwill said:


> I am sure you guys have not seen this non-traditional mod to a 6309-7049 before. Enjoy !
> 
> ETA movt in a 6309 !! + triplock conversion.


Bingo! Winner for the best mod here! Although personally I think that it is a bit ugly, (never liked 6309's) getting a ETA in there is great! Did you squeeze it in with a hammer? And with a triplock conversion! Would love to see a write up on the movement swap and any other details you care to share.


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

fundamentalman said:


> Bingo! Winner for the best mod here! Although personally I think that it is a bit ugly, (never liked 6309's) getting a ETA in there is great! Did you squeeze it in with a hammer? And with a triplock conversion! Would love to see a write up on the movement swap and any other details you care to share.


Hehe.... not with a hammer






.......but with alot of brain cracking !!!!

OK, jokes aside. The hardest part of this mod is the triplock conversion. Original crown tube removed and a brass insert has to be custom made.
Once the triplock conversion is done...........the sky the limit. I am now thinking of doing a similar 6309-7040 but this time with a swiss quartz movt project <over the usual 7549 quartz conversion>.
I am just waiting for a suitable damage 6309-7040 for sale to show-up.

Anyway, concerning this unique mod. Its using :

-6309 original movt spacer, 
-XW dial with no date, 
-ETA 2836 dial spacer
-min & hr hands are Seiko size <same as ETA>
-ETA 2842 movt

*the 6309 movt spacer can be ignored if movt feet and screw are avail.

The ETA movt stem height matches the 6309 after trial fitting.

The rest are just assemble , adjust, fit and enjoy !


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Here are some of mine, I don't recall if I ever posted them or not all together.


----------



## Belokan (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)




----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Seiko SND411 mod - added lume to the bezel.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Had some free time today and finished off this mod. Bezel insert and dial from Dagaz Watch Ltd. Plongeur hands from MCWW.


----------



## Belokan (Sep 2, 2011)

Yellow_Wire said:


> Had some free time today and finished off this mod. Bezel insert and dial from Dagaz Watch Ltd. Plongeur hands from MCWW.


Very nice. I'm not fan of yellow/orange dials but this one is great. It deserves a better bracelet now, Super Oyster or Razor for instance.


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Belokan said:


> Very nice. I'm not fan of yellow/orange dials but this one is great. It deserves a better bracelet now, Super Oyster or Razor for instance.


Thanks! I already have a super oyster but its on my other modded 007 watch. I really do like the Razor bracelet and I also agree that it would look great on this watch!


----------



## Magnus (Nov 4, 2008)

My latest one, SNZD73 Soxa mod...


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

*SBBN007 Tuna with AR-coated sapphire, DLC black shroud, 6309 bezel insert, polished torq-head shroud screws, DLC Hammer bracelet.

*


----------



## johneel (Dec 16, 2009)

My 7S26-0040 (SKX031) It has been a while, I don't know where I sourced the parts. I think it was Noah (R.I.P.)


----------



## woocp (Nov 23, 2011)

*Hi* *chaumont,

Did you replace the sapphire crystal on your ECOZILLA as well?*


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

My Poor Man Marine Master....


----------



## johneel (Dec 16, 2009)

Another SKX 031


----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

Black monster mod...


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

SneakingWeasel said:


> Black monster mod...


Looks nice and radical! I like it!


----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> Looks nice and radical! I like it!


Thanks!


----------



## germslopz (Jun 25, 2011)

My first modded watch. Skx173 with bezel from 171 and Sumo hands, except the seconds hand which jeweler said didn't fit. Anyone have a second opinion on that. Should I take it to another jeweler or is it just not possible to fit the Sumo seconds hand?


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

I only have Two for the moment.

F4F









6309 i just finished. My first mod and proud of it


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Heres a few of mine


----------



## KayGee (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is a little something you dont get to see everyday.........hehehe.......
6309 slim case ISA1198 swiss quartz mod........triplock conversion necessary.


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

Nice moded. It's very clean. I like it.


KayGee said:


>


----------



## nam6869usmc1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Just got this back from MCWW(Jay) last week after he removed his Desert Sage Ceramic and Bead Blasted in Low Light for me. A little more *versatile* with this finish. I'm impressed the way it turned out.
- Domed Sapphire AR Crystal
- New SII 7S26 movement.
- Movement has been regulated. (3 position results)
- MCWW sword hands white.
- MCWW 369 diver dial.
- New after market bezel insert.
- Pressure tested.
- Bead Blasted "Low Light"


----------



## jricher82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Snow Monster MOD on 20mm watchadoo









Snow Monster MOD on 22mm Blue silicon dive strap


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

cell phone pics =/

otherwise =)


----------



## dogman (Nov 25, 2011)

My latest 6309 mod:


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here; my Sammy Ti Mod*









My skx171 with the sumo


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

I previously modded my monster using Jake's (Dagaz Watch) Premium Dagaz Snowflake dial and snowflake hands. Chapter ring was from Harold (Yobokies) and painted red.

Here is my updated Dagaz Snowflake Monster. The case and caseback has been coated through a process called Nitron Stainless Blackening. Then I just bead blasted the bracelet, bezel and crown. I wanted something a little different from the common black bezel and black crown mod, so I did the reverse.









And here is what it looked like before:


----------



## Joel_Cairo (Oct 25, 2009)

I wanted something dressier than a diver, so here is a yobokies FFF treatment on an SKNE57:


----------



## Joel_Cairo (Oct 25, 2009)

Soxa Caribbean


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Hehe.... world 1st 7s26 powered 6309-7049.

Its was posted here Ladies and Gentleman, the world first 7S26 powered Seiko 6309-7049 !


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking good, fellas.


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Latest addition :


----------



## drøn (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## trustkill (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## never_keeps_time (Nov 12, 2009)

Here is mine to throw into this thread


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

This is my lovely Seiko Diver which i have done some mods:

-Relume with C3
-Hands painted in black
-Beadblasted case with brushed bezel
-Mate and sterile dial bezel 
-Nato strap

thank you for reading!


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

angelo said:


> This is my lovely Seiko Diver which i have done some mods:
> 
> -Relume with C3
> -Hands painted in black
> ...


Excellent work. :-!


----------



## kasper618 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just finished this Soxa up today!


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

Henry T said:


> How could I miss this thread.
> 
> Different bracelet/watch combos


very nice. Looks very much like a model from the 1969 Seiko catalog.


----------



## Dave I (May 9, 2008)

I saw this very subtle modification on a Seiko Spork here on WUS and loved it, I sent off to Holland for the second hand, once it arrived I took it, and my watch to a local watch repairer, I always like to see just a touch of red in any black faced watch, so here are the before and after pics.

Hope you like it.

*Watch with rubber strap.*










*First slight mod with a Watcadoo bracelet.*










*Latest Mod.*


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Happy Easter everybody! Just finished this one today. Nitron Stainless blackened case, case back, crown and bezel. SNK809 pilot/flieger dial. Matte black chapter ring and black bezel insert from Jake (Dagaz Watch). Pilot hour and minute hand from Harold (Yobokies). Original SKX007 second hand.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

defendnola said:


> Doesn't get much better than that.


Thanks! Originally, I was planning to mod this watch to more of a "blackout" look but I loved the look of the olive strap on your Zero II Black and thought I would try it out on my Pilot mod.


----------



## axb (Nov 29, 2008)

Here's a couple more:







31MAS









An 6309 hommage to the 7006 sports diver.


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)




----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Well done! Two thumbs up 

-J


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Just got this one in NIB from Jake B..


----------



## Joel_Cairo (Oct 25, 2009)

yobokies SM300 mod


----------



## trustkill (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is my SKX013:


----------



## joquio (Nov 23, 2011)

Just finished this today.


----------



## kiatkiat (Jan 4, 2012)

*My First MOD

*Before Mod










After Mod










(1)I replace the button and crystal.

(2)Mod a 6309 insert (from Jake) and place it inside a 6139.

(3)Use a mod second hand as the chrono hand (cut down to size)

(4)Repace the hands.

(5)Mod a bund strap to make the watch look slimer:



















(6)To be contiune...


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

kasper618 said:


> Just finished this Soxa up today!


Wow...It looks almost, if not, identical to this one that I did back in late 2008.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Not sure I want to follow a legend like Jake but here's some of my mods. All of which owe their very existence to JB. And Harold, Michael, Jack, Dave and Jay. Thanks fellas! 
-Edit-
Here's another crappy picture of a 007 mod. This one's got the slick bezel. If it were at all legible you'd see that the anodized orange chapter ring really gives it a unique look. 
The Marathon started out as a TSAR but now sports an ETA 2824 and ploprof dial/hands. All thanks to the amazing Mr. Lively. Who did a fabulous job. Now I've got to figure out what to do with the Marathon tritium dial/hands. Make a Seikothon or sell them I guess...


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

rammerjammer said:


> Not sure I want to follow a legend like Jake but here's some of my mods. All of which owe their very existence to JB. And Harold, Michael, Jack, Dave and Jay. Thanks fellas!


What is the base watch for that Lively mod?

I've never seen a bezel like that.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

curt941 said:


> What is the base watch for that Lively mod?
> 
> I've never seen a bezel like that.


I second that, please do tell.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Ah, you noticed the bezel. The watch is indeed a 007 but the bezel is a custom job from Murphy Manufacturing. Here's the link: Murphy Mfg Co Inc. It's a beautiful piece with a nice coin edge. Gives the watch a cool vintage look IMO. Doesn't ratchet but is still very much a functioning bezel. The gasket allows enough friction to keep in place even under rigorous activity. And it's bi-directional too! Can you tell I really like it?


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here; my Sammy Ti Mod*



Damon190 said:


> I've only got a couple, both were done by Harold:


Maybe it's just me but I can't get your pics. Which sucks because I'd love to see your Sammys.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

drøn said:


>



Please tell me where you got that bezel insert.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

rammerjammer said:


> Ah, you noticed the bezel. The watch is indeed a 007 but the bezel is a custom job from Murphy Manufacturing. Here's the link: Murphy Mfg Co Inc. It's a beautiful piece with a nice coin edge. Gives the watch a cool vintage look IMO. Doesn't ratchet but is still very much a functioning bezel. The gasket allows enough friction to keep in place even under rigorous activity. And it's bi-directional too! Can you tell I really like it?


Thank you so much. Great addition for a upcoming project I have.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

rammerjammer said:


> Ah, you noticed the bezel. The watch is indeed a 007 but the bezel is a custom job from Murphy Manufacturing. Here's the link: Murphy Mfg Co Inc. It's a beautiful piece with a nice coin edge. Gives the watch a cool vintage look IMO. Doesn't ratchet but is still very much a functioning bezel. The gasket allows enough friction to keep in place even under rigorous activity. And it's bi-directional too! Can you tell I really like it?


Thanks, that's awesome, just sent them an email.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

rammerjammer said:


> Please tell me where you got that bezel insert.


I think I had seen it on 10watches before, but it doesn't look like it is on their anymore.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

curt941 said:


> Thanks, that's awesome, just sent them an email.


Dave's a great guy and his bezels are top quality. Plus he gets 'em to you quick. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Veatorious said:


> Thank you so much. Great addition for a upcoming project I have.


Dave's a great guy and his bezels are top quality. Plus he gets 'em to you quick. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

Just finished replacing the hands on this one.

Before:









After:









Also this one. I took the hands which had some scratches and soaked them in acetone to remove the lume/paint. I then sanded them to reveal the brass underneath. re-lumed and voila









The lume:


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

rammerjammer said:


> Dave's a great guy and his bezels are top quality. Plus he gets 'em to you quick. You won't be disappointed.


Thanks for the info again. I just ordered one from Dave.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Veatorious said:


> Thanks for the info again. I just ordered one from Dave.


Cool! Be sure and post some pics when you're finished.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

rammerjammer said:


> Dave's a great guy and his bezels are top quality. Plus he gets 'em to you quick. You won't be disappointed.


I second that...Dave's been a friend of mine for years, and he's definitely one of the good guys.


----------



## drøn (Nov 11, 2011)

rammerjammer said:


> Please tell me where you got that bezel insert.





curt941 said:


> I think I had seen it on 10watches before, but it doesn't look like it is on their anymore.


10 watches, yes.
I'm not that happy with it though. thinking about getting another one.


----------



## panetex (Sep 3, 2011)

My first seiko monster mod, with a blue second hand from yobokies and a maratac zulu.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

I had done the original mod a year or two ago. The 6309A movement was fading fast, and it needed to come apart.









I decided to swap in a set of Samurai hands. A NOS 6309B movement powers the refreshed version. Had to swap out the date wheel for it to align with the date window, but it was simple, and worked well.

Also took it off the blasted Watchadoo and popped on a freshly brushed Oyster. The case was originally oxide blasted, then refinished in a lighter, satin-finish bead blast. I need to polish it and refinish it in either a satin blast or brushed finish. I love bead blasted look, especially on tool watches, so I'll likely stick with it.

The (mostly) finished product:


----------



## aladin_sane (Mar 22, 2008)

That looks great lou. Once you blast the bracelet, it will really be stunning.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

*WHAT A DIFFERENCE A BEZEL MAKES...*

Check this out...


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

aladin_sane said:


> That looks great lou. Once you blast the bracelet, it will really be stunning.


Thanks! 

I was thinking of keeping it brushed. The Stowa Seatime has a blasted case and satin-brushed bracelet. It was a nice combo, but it was also a 5-link, so had a different look.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

panetex said:


> My first seiko monster mod, with a blue second hand from yobokies and a maratac zulu.


Tasteful, i Love it.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

curt941 said:


> Just finished replacing the hands on this one.
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


I think this is a better look, Seiko president bracelet and SKX009 insert. I've got one of Murphy Manufacturing Bezels on the way as well


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

*RED CHAPTER RING?*

Not so sure I'm happy with the RED chapter ring on this 007 mod. Please give me your opinions on the matter.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: RED CHAPTER RING?*

Difficult to tell, from the photo.


----------



## BuckChartowski (Apr 18, 2012)

curt941 said:


> I think this is a better look, Seiko president bracelet and SKX009 insert. I've got one of Murphy Manufacturing Bezels on the way as well


This is gorgeous. Very nicely done.


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Dont know whether i have posted this before or not.

Unique mod..... or no dial mod ...... simplest mod.......just remove the dial !


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Updated the 6309 build.

Buffed the case and bracelet, prior to re-bead blasting. Swapped in a polished chapter ring, for good measure. The entire look is now brighter, without being too blingy.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

My lonely mod at time... May end up in the sales forum soon...

- Tapatalk


----------



## trustkill (Feb 4, 2010)

Here´s my SKX013 FFF Mod now with a Super Oyster from wjean:


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

*WHICH MOD NEXT: SOXA OR FATHOMS?*

Fellas, The time has come to screw up another perfectly good Seiko. Having trouble deciding between a "Soxa" or a Bund "Fathoms." Nearly every watch I have has a black dial so the silver sunburst "Soxa" would be a (welcome?) departue from my norm. I do think a black insert would be necessary to offset all that silver though. Surely there is an aftermarket insert out there that would work. Then add an Anvil bracelet and bead blast. 
The "Fathoms" mod would be more in line with what I've done in the past. Too much of the same thing? This would be easy enough as Jake sells one off the shelf I think. Add one of Dave Murphy's SE2050 (coin edge) bezels and a black leather strap or Isofrane it's done.
Please weigh in with your thoughts and opinions or let me know of another mod that might be cool. Thanks in advance! BTW the pics are borrowed and are the actual watches not other mods. -Patrick


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: WHICH MOD NEXT: SOXA OR FATHOMS?*

You'd probably get a better response if you posted in a separate thread, dedicated to your question. IMO.


----------



## bambini (Apr 15, 2012)

tanwill said:


> Dont know whether i have posted this before or not.
> 
> Unique mod..... or no dial mod ...... simplest mod.......just remove the dial !


nice one! very unique!


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: WHICH MOD NEXT: SOXA OR FATHOMS?*



bluloo said:


> You'd probably get a better response if you posted in a separate thread, dedicated to your question. IMO.


Good point. Think I'm over the Doxa anyway. Always seemed a little too overstated IMHO.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

My new planet monster. 



Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

^^

Looks good.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here; my Sammy Ti Mod*









SNK809 with Yobokies Sapphire


----------



## dogman (Nov 25, 2011)

here's my seiko 6309-7290, used my fathers sandblaster to give the watch a new look!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Feb 13, 2010)

Just finished my first mods. Both started out as an SKX175.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Can anybody tell me where this bezel insert came from? I don't think I've seen i on Harold or Jakes websites.


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

undertheradar said:


> Can anybody tell me where this bezel insert came from? I don't think I've seen i on Harold or Jakes websites.


GMT Master Style Ceramic Bezel Insert | eBay


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Sweet, thanks man!


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

undertheradar said:


> Can anybody tell me where this bezel insert came from? I don't think I've seen i on Harold or Jakes websites.


Jake has these for the Tsunami. About half the price of the one's from the Bay. I know they fit the 007/009. Doubt they'd work on the smaller divers though.


----------



## TristanZ (Jul 2, 2010)

SNZJ15 "Bumblebee"

Seiko SNZJ15 with Dagaz dial and Graphite Black Cerkacote by Jay at MCWW. Strap from Squinky.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

rammerjammer said:


> Jake has these for the Tsunami. About half the price of the one's from the Bay. I know they fit the 007/009. Doubt they'd work on the smaller divers though.


The one he was asking about is ceramic. Jake's, while awesome, isn't ceramic.


----------



## diseno (Oct 18, 2011)

My mod...by my friend _*RUBEN CALDERA

*_


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

defendnola said:


> The one he was asking about is ceramic. Jake's, while awesome, isn't ceramic.


True. Now I'm wondering why Jake or Harold don't offer any ceramic inserts.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow. Looks great! I've been contemplating using the tachymeter insert myself but was unsure how it would look on the 007. I see now that it works well. Thank you.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

SNK803, dagaz dial & leather strap


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

SNKK93, case & caseback beadblasted, Yobokies dial & hands, leather strap with deployant buckle


----------



## KAOS (Aug 11, 2011)

as far as i know Harold was going to start with ceramic bezels but don't know what stage he's on now


----------



## Joel_Cairo (Oct 25, 2009)

Great IWC Mark xvi style :-!



nicoGT said:


> SNK803, dagaz dial & leather strap


----------



## big_raji (Apr 1, 2012)

nicoGT said:


> SNKK93, case & caseback beadblasted, Yobokies dial & hands, leather strap with deployant buckle


Love this look, but are you sure it's an SNKK93? All the searches I did showed an open caseback and guards on the top and bottom of the crown. Couldn't get a straight answer on the band width, but it seems like it's 18mm while you've got a 20mm band on there.


----------



## scdone123 (Apr 29, 2010)

diseno said:


> My mod...by my friend _*RUBEN CALDERA
> 
> *_


Thanks Edu your photos as always make the watch a WoW watch


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

big_raji said:


> Love this look, but are you sure it's an SNKK93? All the searches I did showed an open caseback and guards on the top and bottom of the crown. Couldn't get a straight answer on the band width, but it seems like it's 18mm while you've got a 20mm band on there.


yes it's a SNKK93, excuse my poor english, I have removed the guards with a small metal file, and I changed the open caseback too ;-)









before/after


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)




----------



## BuckChartowski (Apr 18, 2012)

Very nice..! You perfectly refined all the nicest parts of a 007. I love this.



curt941 said:


>


----------



## kasper618 (Feb 17, 2012)

7002 Soxa (7s26 dial)









6309-7040 Soxa (7s26 dial)









6309-729a Loyswatch dial


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Another new mod.
A 6309-7290 reddie.


----------



## varkey (Dec 17, 2011)

nicoGT said:


> SNK803, dagaz dial & leather strap


Nice. I'm trying to get/do this dial on a SNK809/SNKH63 myself!


----------



## vivvea (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

This ones still a work in progress, but I did manage to get a new AR coated sapphire, chapter ring, dial/hands, all new gaskets, and a super engineer type II bracelet thrown on last night (have a different dial and hands coming in the mail).


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

curt941 said:


>


What model did this dial come from?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## NC Mystic (Mar 29, 2011)

undertheradar said:


> [URL="http://
> 
> 
> 
> ...


specs please? very sharp watch you have there


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks man. Its a 6309 case that I bead blasted. Dial and hands from yobokies, bubble boy crystal from Swedefreak.


----------



## PSEIKOTIC (Mar 9, 2012)

rammerjammer said:


> What model did this dial come from?


Also interested in the dial. She's a beauty!


----------



## NC Mystic (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you! not going to lie. . . . i might have to clone your build. and my girlfriend just looked at me like i was a lunatic for hunting a 6309 this morning while my 007 build is going to the watch maker next week haha


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

So, finally tried my hand at modding last night. The one on the left is a SNZH55 with a sterile submariner dial for a 2824 that I had to file down to fit, the Mercedes hands off of an Invicta 8926OB with the Invicta sign removed from the second hand, on a faux carbon fiber strap. The one on the right was going to be my Poor Man's Sinn/Spork before I was able to score a Spork. It's an Invicta 8926OB with cyclops removed and the Seiko NH35A movement that hacks and winds, and Yobokies dial and hands, on a Zulu. Next step is to shave the "INVICTA" off the side of the watch. (Pardon the failure to clean the dust off the crystals)


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Finished my first mod over the weekend, definitely learned a lot. I did the dial, hands, chapter ring, bezel, and insert. I am preparing to redo this piece, as I have grown to really like the original SKX 007 & 171 dial. So I will circle back around once I finish..

I also need to finish my Sumo. Got the Saphire and insert ready to go, just need to find the time.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

rammerjammer said:


> What model did this dial come from?


It's from a SARB061!

Thanks


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here; my Sammy Ti Mod*


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

*HERE'S MY LATEST MOD - CUSTOM PAINTED BEZEL INSERT*

This one started out as one of Harold's brushed SS 12hr bezel inserts. It didn't look quite right on the bead blasted 007 so I sent it up to Jack at IWW to blast it. Knew it would remove the paint in the numbers and pip so I repainted them. First in all black and then I added the orange. Sorry about the crappy iPhone pics. It really doesn't look bad in person...


----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

pbj204 said:


> View attachment 727880


Thats an unusual looking finish... Is it a partially blasted SZEN006?


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

> Thats an unusual looking finish... Is it a partially blasted SZEN006?


It's coated in Cerakote Burnt Bronze


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Yobokies SNZG Mod... just landed.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

great


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

Monster


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

SNZF17K1 _62mas like_ :-!



















with is sister ;-)


----------



## 24120VR (Feb 1, 2009)

Might be OOT, but this has been bugging me.... apologize if this is not the right place to ask..

What if somebody calls your mods as *'franken' ?*
His/her argument : Some parts are not original, _ergo_ it is franken ....

How would you answer that ?
I'm not trying to start another debate, just asking for suggestions..


----------



## stuart77 (Oct 16, 2011)

angelo said:


> Monster


I love that, a perfect example of sometimes less being more! Is it just everything having been bead blasted?


----------



## Edman (Nov 28, 2007)

Two fresh ones:


----------



## BuckChartowski (Apr 18, 2012)

Edman said:


> Two fresh ones:


Both of those watches look great; I really like that rally.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

24120VR said:


> Might be OOT, but this has been bugging me.... apologize if this is not the right place to ask..
> 
> What if somebody calls your mods as *'franken' ?*
> His/her argument : Some parts are not original, _ergo_ it is franken ....
> ...


My suggestion is that you laugh, then tell them you are enjoying a watch customized to what you want in a timepiece. That's all.


----------



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

My second mod to a 007.

A real tool but few subtle works have yet to be done (different finish, bead blasted chapter ring and a different second hand)


----------



## jeffrey2 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## DeeDee (Nov 8, 2009)

Nearly the same: made from a 6309 7290.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is my slightly modified 007. This one has a upgraded bezel, super oyster evo bracelet, and omega inspired insert.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## the_tool_man (Feb 6, 2012)

Robson-RJ said:


>


Where does this dial come from?

Thanks,
John.​


----------



## groucho (Mar 8, 2012)

Just got my SKX007 back from Jay @ MCWW & it looks awesome!

Had the Plongeur hands installed & kept the original seconds hand.








On a 22MM Maratac 4 Ring NATO Style band with a "low lite" darkened 316L finish on the rings.








On a 22MM Maratac "S-Series" Zulu Band "Orange Stripe"


----------



## DeeDee (Nov 8, 2009)

My bunch of Seikos so far:









From left to right:

restored 6309 7040 as it shoud look like on a tungchois SEL oyster. Dial and hands are aftermarket, probably from the philippenes 
6105 mod on a 22mm isoFrane. This one was leaking and needed new seals all over 
agent orange mod from Jake B. beeing put on MM wafflestrap from William Jean 
my first DIY-mod: 6309 7040 from the philippenes, a blue 7290 style dial / chapter ring as well from philippenes, and domed sapphire and hammer braclet from harold seikoboy ng; the watch got a new bezel and a new crown assembly. 
the second DIY: watch came from philippenes, dial and sapphire are from harold, bezel insert and handset are from Jake B.


----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

6309-729A mod just arrived from Loyswatch in the Philippines.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! That is quite lovely. But what is it? I must know, please do tell.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Stealth Pilot/ Diver GMT on Hammer.

















Yobokies Hammer president bracelet w/ new solid clasp featuring diver's extension.

















Yobokies floating pilot hands and engraved ss 12 hour bezel.









Blank dial from Jay @ Motorcity. Painted flat black with extra coats of Rustolium to create a textured dial.









Future additional mods:
Domed sapphire crystal and clear case back.

















dP


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

Dan, have you considered a set of black background day/date wheels? I think it would play in perfectly with the stealth look of the dial.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

curt941 said:


> Dan, have you considered a set of black background day/date wheels? I think it would play in perfectly with the stealth look of the dial.


That was the original idea but after having trouble sourcing the black wheels I worked with what I had. And as it turns out I really like the results, surprisingly. The black would look nice but I'm happy enough as it is.
dP


----------



## the_tool_man (Feb 6, 2012)

Other than the set on 10watches for $50 (for 7S26 version), is there another source? I'm in the same boat, wanting black wheels, but $50 blows my mod budget.

Thanks,
John.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

the_tool_man said:


> Other than the set on 10watches for $50 (for 7S26 version), is there another source? I'm in the same boat, wanting black wheels, but $50 blows my mod budget.
> 
> Thanks,
> John.


I'm not sure but I do think that the $50 is for the movement with a black date wheel not just the date wheel itself. You could always swap movements and sell the original to recoup some of the cost. Might be worth an email to Jake to be sure.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Yea I Don't think the day/date wheels are often available by themselves, I went with a new movement from Jake with the black though. It ended up being fortunate for me because I funked up the movement in my PMMM (or at least, I apparently did at some point) because when the date is in the 20's there's a few days when it won't switch over to the next. And it didn't originally do that, it used to work fine. So next time I send them out I'm going to have the movement I had replaced with the black one into my PMMM. Then I'll have a 7s26 for the 'junk pile' which if I ever decide to take up modding myself, I can practice with. It still runs fine, just the days don't all switch over.

But anyway, yea. You could always just buy a movement with black wheels (I believe Jake gives you option of languages too, except Kanji, because I was able to request Roman Numerals). And you can always try to re-sell your other movement or transplant the wheels if you really love that one or it's regulated how you like, and re-sell whatever you don't use.


----------



## Edman (Nov 28, 2007)

Those are great looking mods, Dan!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Edman said:


> Those are great looking mods, Dan!


Thanks, mate!
dP


----------



## joquio (Nov 23, 2011)

*PMMM*
-SKX171 base
-SKX007 bezel
-Yobokies bezel insert
-Yobokies Type-S hands
-WJean Super Oyster


----------



## dad-the-diver (Aug 27, 2011)

That Sir, is a STUNNING timepiece, details please.......


Dan Pierce said:


> dP


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dad-the-diver said:


> That Sir, is a STUNNING timepiece, details please.......


Thanks!

I had the case [can't remember the reference #, will update when I get home to check], hands, and movement so bought a blank dial from Jay @ Motorcitywatches. The blank came semi gloss ss with a few scratches, fine for refinishing but not good for a final product. After lots of trial and error attempting to create the perfect round and centered brushed finish I noticed the silver color was completely removed. Being a sucker for silver dials I decided to paint it so now it looks like this:

















dP


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)

Cheers!


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

*THINK I JUST MODDED A MOD*

Here's one of my favorites. Dagaz Tsunami #62/100. Added black sword hands and red milspec seconds along with solid black chapter. Also ditched the non-tapering XW bracelet for one of Harold's Super Oyster bracelets (22mm to 18mm) with a Marinemaster clasp.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

*LATEST ATTEMPT...*

Here's my latest attempt to make the red and black 007 look... right. Switched the anodized red chapter for brushed, added polished sword hands, red milspec seconds and new BB insert from Jake. Sorry about the ****ty pics. What do you guys think?


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

*SEIKOSIS*

Hello, My name is Patrick and I have a problem. Here is the current state of my Seikosis:


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

*Re: SEIKOSIS*



rammerjammer said:


> Hello, My name is Patrick and I have a problem. Here is the current state of my Seikosis:


Sir, you have a problem. A great one.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks great rammer, but I think you should swap out the red Bezel for one of Yobokies SS GMT Bezels, it would look very Sinn like.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

nicoGT said:


>


That's a great-looking mod.

Which watch did you use as the host?


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> That's a great-looking mod. Which watch did you use as the host?


 thank you, Seiko SNKK93, the same watch for this mod ->


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks. I appreciate the reply.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Seiko SNZH59 
A/r Sapphire
White C1 Plongeur H/m hands
Seiko old style "S" second hand
Snzg85 dial


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

My latest. SubFathoms.

Skx031
Slightly domed saphire crystal with AR coating
Candy apple aluminum bezel insert
Polished chapter ring
Mercedes hands
Fifty fathoms dial









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

SAR007


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

really like some of these 6309 - 6105 mods - very cool


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

curt941 said:


> Dan, have you considered a set of black background day/date wheels? I think it would play in perfectly with the stealth look of the dial.


Curt,
Decided to run with your suggestion.

The evil twins.
dP


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


>


Those new coin edge bezels make a big difference. Very nice.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

@sumo007 - Love the overall composition of that watch. Where did you source the dial?


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

Glad to hear you like it,thanks. That is "new sub style dial from yobokies.


3pointross said:


> @sumo007 - Love the overall composition of that watch. Where did you source the dial?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

pbj204 said:


> Those new coin edge bezels make a big difference. Very nice.


Thanks! Really liking these bezels. 
dP


----------



## JC73 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: SEIKOSIS*



rammerjammer said:


> Hello, My name is Patrick and I have a problem. Here is the current state of my Seikosis:


I am liking you MOD style, Patrik. I like the rounded out case. I think I will call my first mod the "Patrik Homage"


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: SEIKOSIS*

bad cell phone pic

PMMM mod on leather NATO


----------



## guitargonaut (Feb 12, 2006)

My newest mod:


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

A simple dial and second hand swap (from snzh55 to snx123), I was thinking to do that just to see how it could work; I like it and I'm going to keep it.


----------



## jmmd2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

tick tick tick tick BOOM! said:


>


Where can i get a sterile dial like this? Thanks!


----------



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)

jmmd2011 said:


> Where can i get a sterile dial like this? Thanks!


Im honoured your first post was to ask a question about my watch! I got it from jake at 10watches. its a 7002 dial so has the dial feet laid out as such
here's the link Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

I cut my rubber strap. End piece usually not visible but for the pic I changed this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Not as wild as some on here but a few touches to make it "special" but still retain the classic diver style


----------



## Dantechno (Aug 16, 2009)

Simple Sumo Mod .... Sapphire with strong AR + Bracelet.


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

Some quick pics of my SKX007 Mod.

Dial is MKII 300 MoD. The black and white broad sword hands, black Milspec second hand with red tip, brushed aluminum chapter ring, countdown/GMT bezel insert and assembly by Jake B. of Dagaz Watch. Jake also pressure tested it and timed it in 6 positions. Strap is Model 315 by Bonetto Cinturini.



















On a Helsofrane:


----------



## DavidB1191 (Oct 27, 2008)

My new White Monster. MCWW did the dial swap and Jeanna at Stone Creek Straps made the rally strap.


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

Mod with Jack B dial and Dave Murphy bezel.


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

More with Murphy bezel, Jake B dial&hand sets, Yobokies dome crystal.


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

How easily do the Murphy bezel rotate? I've been thinking about getting one, but I don't want it rotating around too easy.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Here are a couple that I've been mixing and matching. An 8926C with a 7S36 movement and MKII dial and hands, Jake B/DOT waffle strap. I should try to fit a part from Yobokies onto that one to truly bastardize it. The other is a SNZH57 with Jake B bezel and 8926 dial and movement. The dial will go, but I'm going to try to install the NH35A movement in the SNZH body. Just need new stems.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

SgtBatman said:


> How easily do the Murphy bezel rotate? I've been thinking about getting one, but I don't want it rotating around too easy.


I have not held one, but I just recently read that they don't turn easy at all, that they are nice and tight. no click, bi-directional (I know, doesn't sound 'right', but no ones diving with these anyway it seems =). Not loose enough to worry about knocks and spinning by itself.


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Many vintage divers, didn't rotate with clicks, and were bidirectional. I much prefer a bidirectional bezel.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: SEIKOSIS*



JC73 said:


> I am liking you MOD style, Patrik. I like the rounded out case. I think I will call my first mod the "Patrik Homage"


Thank you, I'm flattered. If you're referring to the "smooth" bezel it's one of Mr. Murphy's masterpieces. As is the "coin-edge" on the Lively Fathoms actually. Speaking of which, Michael Lively's Fathoms kit is top-notch. Highly recommended and he's in TN too.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Crappy pic of the 6309 I finished tonight.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Yobokies Monster Sumo w/ sapphire crystal and blue arrow second hand


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Slightly better pic.

6309-7040 case, Bubble Boy crystal, old Dagaz sub dial in gloss green, MCWW snowflake hands, Dagaz big number insert, bead blasting by me. This one will be for sale soon.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

I've got one of those "bubble boys". Neat crystal. Looks good. :-!


----------



## ZacDavies (Aug 9, 2012)

nicoGT said:


> SNKK93, case & caseback beadblasted, Yobokies dial & hands, leather strap with deployant buckle


I love this and want to achieve the same look (dial and hands) to my SNK809 but I think it'd bug me that there is an unloved day/month dial under the dial.

Does it bother you?

I could find a sterile dial but those numbers are so pretty and Sinn like for a fraction of the cost...


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

I like the dial alot. Very nice


----------



## vwbeetle (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> I have not held one, but I just recently read that they don't turn easy at all, that they are nice and tight. no click, bi-directional (I know, doesn't sound 'right', but no ones diving with these anyway it seems =). Not loose enough to worry about knocks and spinning by itself.


Thanks. Looks like I've got some ordering to do!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Just got these back yesterday.


----------



## T6061 (Mar 20, 2012)

timetellinnoob:

Looking good! Mod details please? Back from where? Know of a good watch shop here in the OC for dial/hand swaps etc?


----------



## bambini (Apr 15, 2012)

nice sumo bezel inserts surrs vwbeetle and timetellinnoob!


----------



## benvh (Aug 4, 2011)

timetellinnoob: Where did you get the dial on the right? What is it from? I'm looking to go back to a stock-ish dial and I don't really like the stock 007 dial.

Thanks!
Ben


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

benvh said:


> timetellinnoob: Where did you get the dial on the right? What is it from? I'm looking to go back to a stock-ish dial and I don't really like the stock 007 dial.
> 
> Thanks!
> Ben


It's a dial from an SKX171. They aren't impossible to get but they aren't as common as one would like. I got in in a swap for the yobokies dial.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

bambini said:


> nice sumo bezel inserts surrs vwbeetle and timetellinnoob!


Those aren't Sumo inserts. They're part of Jake's Superdome kits (not currently available, before anyone asks).


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

6309-7290 "Formula"


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

:-!


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## skype88 (May 5, 2012)

Seiko SKX779k3 Beadblasted w/bezel paint removed.. MkII 300 dial on a black 4 ring Maratac Zulu


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

SNE095 movement in SNE097 case:


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

Here are my mods that I have either made or acquired since posting to this thread a couple of years ago.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SNZh55

AR sapphire
Snzh59 dial and hands
Spanish day wheel
Case inside and glass gasket black painted


----------



## Sampaio (May 9, 2011)

My Military Monster mod. 
Work all done by me, except for the coating of course!


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice. Good choice of colors/components. All it needs is an AR-coated sapphire, and you're golden.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

ZacDavies said:


> I love this and want to achieve the same look (dial and hands) to my SNK809 but I think it'd bug me that there is an unloved day/month dial under the dial.
> 
> Does it bother you?
> 
> I could find a sterile dial but those numbers are so pretty and Sinn like for a fraction of the cost...


I changed the dial since :


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

....there is my Citizen =>


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Here my mod.


----------



## comoco (Oct 9, 2008)

My first MOD and only.... for now


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Lee,

Need more pictures...

SNZh55

AR sapphire
Snzh59 dial and hands
Spanish day wheel
Case inside and glass gasket black painted​


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Sampaio said:


> My Military Monster mod.
> Work all done by me, except for the coating of course!


Love it!


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

GoBuffs11 said:


> Lee,
> 
> Need more pictures...SNZh55
> 
> ...


Yes Sir!
Here few others pictures, hope you enjoy.


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

Just completed my BB Mod. Waiting on the band......... Damn mailman!


----------



## Robbo73 (Jul 7, 2012)

Jakes dial. Harolds crystal and hands.









Jakes bezel insert, dial and hands. Harolds crystal.









Jake insert and Harold crystal on a 007. I took the clasp from one of the 55s above and added it to Harolds Evo S as well.


----------



## Mark50 (Mar 12, 2012)

6309/62MAS


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

I've built a string of MKII modded 6309s for customers recently and finally found some time to retask a junker 6105 to keep


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Dcso211 said:


>


Hi *Dcso211* I hope you don´t mind me asking but that dome is it from Dagaz?
Great 6105...


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

They are "bubble boy" crystals from Jonathan Koch (swedefreak) in NY.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Will that face fit on an SKX173? Is that an szng13 face? If so, how did you get rid of the "Seiko5" badge? Where did you get it? 

Thank you, 
Joe


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

Dcso211 said:


> I've built a string of MKII modded 6309s for customers recently and finally found some time to retask a junker 6105 to keep


The one pictured above I purchased from Shawn (Dcso211) and as you can see his work is outstanding...Thanks Shawn


----------



## Ham615 (Feb 3, 2010)

MATT1076 said:


> Here my mod.


Have not seen this bezel insert before. Did you mod the inert yourself? Love it by the way.


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

Mod parts from.
Jake B..............Dial , Hands set , Insert
Dave Murphy.....Bezel
Harold..............Dome srystal sapphire
Huge thanks to you all to make the best parts for us. It's " Light up my life"


----------



## Robbo73 (Jul 7, 2012)

^ very nice indeed. I do like Murphy's bezel - I'm looking for an excuse!!


----------



## seikomd (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

Just finished up a pair of BB Mods.....










And a Planet Monster.....


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Dagaz Black Bay...


----------



## simon aus (Jan 26, 2012)

took the mesh off this, to try on something else... but think it lives best here ....


----------



## twostirish222 (May 30, 2007)

Jay at MCWW.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

KUNISMAN said:


> Dagaz Black Bay...
> View attachment 819189


Looking good, Brutha! What can you tell us about that killer strap?

Tapatalk


----------



## porschefan (Jun 6, 2009)

Noah Fuller


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

6309-792A Stealth

Sniper Gray Cerakote
hands & bezel insert from 10watches.
Ended up having to swap out the black day/date for stock, but got this picture first.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

nicoGT said:


> I changed the dial since :


I really like that watch. Been scouting for a Seiko model to put Harold's new Flieger dial into. That one seems perfect. Would you mind sharing the model number please?


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Looking good, Brutha! What can you tell us about that killer strap?
> 
> Tapatalk


Sorry, didn´t see the post. 
It´s a Steinhart shark strap, they´re pretty nice if a bit stiff...there are other colors and stiching ...


----------



## JFLUX13 (May 11, 2010)

Planet Monster


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

My 2 newest.... Brothers


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

rammerjammer said:


> I really like that watch. Been scouting for a Seiko model to put Harold's new Flieger dial into. That one seems perfect. Would you mind sharing the model number please?


SNKK93


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Harold's new sandwich dial!


----------



## alexiscabel (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's my aviator-diver concept. Thanks to Yobokies and Mt. Apo for the parts. Base watch is a Seiko 6309-7290 with Z-waves rubber strap. Love those vintage 6309s. Still reliable, one of Seiko's greats. It has Yobokies' VX dial, blue chapter ring and blue plongeur hands set and Mt. Apo's GMT bezel insert. My watchmaker had to find me the black day/date wheel that I wanted. 6309s come in white. I always pair my aviator-diver with my "padlock".


----------



## chrisbowen (Feb 29, 2012)

Is that on a Tsunami??? looks awseome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

alexiscabel said:


> My watchmaker had to find me the black day/date wheel that I wanted. 6309s come in white.


Looks good!

Do you know what model he used for the day wheel? I have some black 6309 compatible date wheels, but I haven't been able to find the day wheel to match.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

BB Mod now on anvil bracelet and just finish FFF Mod.







BB Mod.







FFF Mod.​


----------



## bur (Oct 1, 2011)

This is a 1977 6309-7040 with NOS hack movement. The dial is Loys latest offering. I like my Wabi. Custom aged blistered dial. Tritium contaminate lume to dial and hands. Aged insert, datewheel,chapter ring, case and bracelet.
Before








After








Lume shot


----------



## alexiscabel (Jan 25, 2008)

subterfuge said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Do you know what model he used for the day wheel? I have some black 6309 compatible date wheels, but I haven't been able to find the day wheel to match.


I think he took a day/date wheel of a 6138 from our watch graveyard. I'm surprised he was able to find it quickly. I wanted the black to match with the dial. 
I also used a GMT bezel insert because I want the aviator diver to be functional to a pilot. 
Almost made this one into a "lefty" with the crown at 10 o' clock. It would push my "padlock" though so I did not go through with the "lefty" style.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

1990 5H26 that came like this:









After a few hours here is what she looks like. New crystal, Rolex style insert, stripped and brushed chapter ring and hands.
Going to get a brown leather strap for it.
My first attempt at reluming too.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Here's my Seiko 6309-7040 from Loy with the Planet Ocean homage dial. I took it on myself to change the bezel insert to an orange one. Thinking about changing out the hands to the arrow ones, but I kind of like these squared hands, which set it apart from a more faithful homage of the PO.

Still exploring strap options. Any thoughts or suggestions welcome.

On a Breitling style brown leather strap with off-white stitching:








On a black sailcloth brady strap with platinum-color stitching:


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

Here you go. May i present you my daily beater:

Noah fuller SCWF special No.10 of 40

- SKX007 base
- Sapphire crystal with inside AR
- Custom Dial
- Black PVD case
- Black PVD bezel


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Had some free time today and just finished modding this one not too long ago......My Military Monster! 

Jake B's (Dagaz Watch) Mark XW dial, Dagger hour/minute hands, red Milspec second hand and Harold's (Yobokies) chapter ring.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice combo. The red seconds and red Dagaz logo work well.


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

bluloo said:


> Nice combo. The red seconds and red Dagaz logo work well.


Thank you! That was the goal I was trying to achieve!


----------



## exitium (Aug 10, 2012)

i'm mainly looking for something to replace my fifty five fathoms mod - I need something bigger, maybe a 45-47mm, i'd love a fifty five fathoms dial on a much bigger case. I really like the look of the 007's on this thread too, but are they 45mm or bigger?

Any advice? : )


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

The 007s are ~42.5mm


----------



## ZacDavies (Aug 9, 2012)

bur said:


> This is a 1977 6309-7040 with NOS hack movement. The dial is Loys latest offering. I like my Wabi. Custom aged blistered dial. Tritium contaminate lume to dial and hands. Aged insert, datewheel,chapter ring, case and bracelet.
> Before
> 
> 
> ...


Custom aged dial? How did you achieve this?  Thanks.


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

*A few Custom Seiko*


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: A few Custom Seiko*

Can I ask where you got the rubber strap for the skx007 in the middle (with mkii dial and murphy bezel) looks like the rounded ends fit almost perfectly and I like the style. thx


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: A few Custom Seiko*



tmeyers said:


> Can I ask where you got the rubber strap for the skx007 in the middle (with mkii dial and murphy bezel) looks like the rounded ends fit almost perfectly and I like the style. thx


Thanks. The strap came from Modena Watch Straps. It is called the Tech model. It's the type of Rubber that attracts a lot of dust unfortunately. But I've noticed, if I wear it for several days, it seems to attract less dust the more one wears it. I think because the oils in the skin coats it and there's less static electricity. The ends are not curved. They just look like it from the angle of the pic. They're straight ends. But the ridges that run down the center, are the same design as the ridges on the Murphy Bezel. So they look like they were made for each other.


----------



## aaris (Feb 2, 2011)

I know it's not as crazy and/or elaborate as some of the mods posted, but it's MY first...aside from strap/bracelet swaps. My old SKX007, from the original case-back to a see-thru/clear back from Yobokies (thanks Harold!).

Before:








After:


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

aaris said:


> I know it's not as crazy and/or elaborate as some of the mods posted, but it's MY first...aside from strap/bracelet swaps. My old SKX007, from the original case-back to a see-thru/clear back from Yobokies (thanks Harold!).
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 842687
> ...


Nice. Looks good. Congratulations on your first mod. A Job well done.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Just got this one from Loy today. Really impressed with the quality of the mod. Hard to tell it was ever a SKX-031. Loy shaved the crown guards, installed bigger crown, shaped and drilled the lugs, added a domed acrylic crystal and even machined the bezel ring to better match the 6217. The only real letdown is the printed dial. But that's not going to last long...


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

Looking good Patrick (aka rammerjammer)! Don't forget to post pics when you swap the dial out. Congrats on the watch.


----------



## hermiesan (Jun 7, 2012)

Fantastic work with the skx031bezel! What was the process involved ?


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Jose5 said:


> Looking good Patrick (aka rammerjammer)! Don't forget to post pics when you swap the dial out. Congrats on the watch.


Thanks Jose! I'm curious to see what you're working on... please do tell! And pics!


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

hermiesan said:


> Fantastic work with the skx031bezel! What was the process involved ?


Probably. Loyswatch in Manilla did the mod for me and it turned out fantastic. I had no idea they would machine the bezel or smooth out the lugs. Didn't think they'd include a period correct acrylic crystal either. Really went all out. I've seen some of his refurbished 6309s and they are beautifully done as well.


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's my Planet Monster. (Pix are from the guy I bought it from.) 007 with anti-reflective blue-coated domed sapphire crystal. Oyster II bracelet. I love this watch .


----------



## RidiQles (Jul 19, 2011)

Newest Monster Mod to join the ranks. Was very curious to see what a white bezel would look like.


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

RidiQles said:


> Newest Monster Mod to join the ranks. Was very curious to see what a white bezel would look like.


Looks like a stormtrooper's monster!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

RidiQles said:


> Newest Monster Mod to join the ranks. Was very curious to see what a white bezel would look like.


Killa!
Ceramic??


----------



## RidiQles (Jul 19, 2011)

The bezel was cerakoted by Jay from MCWW. 

Ha! Yes, Stormtrooper Monster is the perfect name for it!!


----------



## flipe8 (Oct 13, 2008)

Just went through the whole thread!!! Amazing work from some very talented people|>


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't recall exactly what I posted previously, so apologies for duplicates. A few older, and few more recent, Seiko-based mods:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

bluloo said:


>


Love that dial & hand config.

Tapatalk


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

subterfuge said:


> 6309-792A Stealth
> 
> Sniper Gray Cerakote
> hands & bezel insert from 10watches.
> ...


I love this...best use of those black hands I've seen so far!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Latest mod completed for a co worker.
dP


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

SKX023 FFF mod


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

- SNZF17 (case)
- SNZC07 (dial, hands & caseback)
- SNZH55 strap
- Yobokies (crystal & bezel insert)


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

bluloo said:


>


I know what my next mod is going to be :-!

BTW what strap is that? Really nice textured finish


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Another new project to add to the pile that I've previously posted here..

Sterilized 8926 Submariner case, flat sapphire crystal, Seiko NH35a 24j hacking/handwinding auto movt. 2010 contract Marathon Tritium dial/hand set


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

Just got my modified SNZH back from my official watch hero, Michael Lively.

I have a Lively "No Rad" fifty fathoms dial on a modded SKX which quickly became my most worn piece. I often grab it over my MM300 and GSAR, for what ever reason I am just drawn to it. Wanting a slightly different version that was closer to an FF homage, I contacted Michael about getting a dial for my SNZH.

Well Michael hooked me up, got the watch back last night and I can't stop looking at it. Pictures don't do it justice, the dial is amazing and totally captures the vintage look i wanted with out being a straight up copy of the original.

Now I just need one of Harolds coated bezel inserts (please start selling them soon!)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

pascs said:


> I know what my next mod is going to be :-!
> 
> BTW what strap is that? Really nice textured finish


Looks like a composite Nylon strap. (Often mistakenly called a kevlar strap.)

I have one. They're quite a bit thicker (not to be confused with wider) than they look in pics.

Here's a link:
http://www.countycomm.com/pvc.html

**Note: C.C. has fallen off quite a bit in terms of customer service lately. They won't ship outside the U.S. and shipping rates are outrageous if all you want is one or two inexpensive items.*


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

carlowus said:


>


Is that a newer version of a BFS?

That's a nice one. Wish they were available in America.

*EDIT:*

Damn. I really can't stop looking at it.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Is that a newer version of a BFS?
> 
> That's a nice one. Wish they were available in America.


These are my versions of the BFS... ;-)

Actually I bought the dials and installed them SARZ005 cases with the 4r movement. They are really nice. I will tweak one of them though, in the next couple of weeks... :-d


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

carlowus said:


> These are my versions of the BFS... ;-)
> 
> Actually I bought the dials and installed them SARZ005 cases with the 4r movement. They are really nice. I will tweak one of them though, in the next couple of weeks... :-d


Oh! So not chance at all of being able to order one from some AD somewhere in the world at all. I'll frown when I'm done drooling at those sweet pics of your's. Nice job in putting together those watches. Very nice. |>


----------



## hmai18 (Apr 25, 2009)

Woah now, where can I get my hands on that dial?



nicoGT said:


> I changed the dial since :


----------



## paldo (Oct 11, 2012)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Oh! So not chance at all of being able to order one from some AD somewhere in the world at all. I'll frown when I'm done drooling at those sweet pics of your's. Nice job in putting together those watches. Very nice. |>


Thank you for the kind words. I bought the dials from Rob of Monsterwatch.nl, he can procure certain Seiko parts like dials and hands. I like that because I like original parts a lot.

Here are the links to the original posts:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/seiko-esploratore-militare-750444.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/seiko-frecce-tricolori-734888.html


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

carlowus said:


> Thank you for the kind words. I bought the dials from Rob of Monsterwatch.nl, he can procure certain Seiko parts like dials and hands. I like that because I like original parts a lot.
> 
> Here are the links to the original posts:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. and the links. I appreciate it.


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

My own cheap automatic not waterproof UDT "Canteen": Just for fun and the look (without the functions)


----------



## DerangedGoose (Nov 10, 2011)

Under the radar, that dial delete mod is a great idea!

This is my modded 7002. Superluminova and big red meatball/lollipop seconds hand. I didnt mod it myself but scored it at a decent price:


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

bluloo said:


> Don't recall exactly what I posted previously, so apologies for duplicates. A few older, and few more recent, Seiko-based mods:


WHERE did you get this beauty? Did you get the dial and bezel insert from Jake...and more important, does he have more? Also, which crystal is that?


----------



## 'Aizat Ansyura (Jun 5, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Damn. I really can't stop looking at it.


I can't either! Came upon the original post and wow, am I not impressed by the mod.
Most likely that military look caught my attention *drooling*


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

The World's very first 24 jewel NH35a (4R36) powered Seiko 6105-8110. Complete with a Rolex trip-lock crown conversion, the Seiko SII NH35 automatic movement both handwinds and hacks. A modern Seiko engine packaged within a Vintage Seiko diver...the best of both worlds


----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

Dcso211 said:


> The World's very first 24 jewel NH35a (4R36) powered Seiko 6105-8110. Complete with a Rolex trip-lock crown conversion, the Seiko SII NH35 automatic movement both handwinds and hacks. A modern Seiko engine packaged within a Vintage Seiko diver...the best of both worlds


Almost makes it like a Typhoon that Jake B is producing. Excellent mod in my opinion with a nice end result design-wise.

May I ask how much a trip-lock conversion is?


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

plainsimple said:


> Almost makes it like a Typhoon that Jake B is producing. Excellent mod in my opinion with a nice end result design-wise.
> 
> May I ask how much a trip-lock conversion is?


Thanks, I preferred to stay with the original but upgraded classic 6105 as opposed to having a typhoon homage watch. Each has their own place these days I suppose.

Triple-lock crown conversions are expensive due to the labor involved...I normally charge $200 usd for a conversion


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

Does the nh35 movement drop-in the 6105-8xxx case with no modifications?


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

pupuek said:


> Does the nh35 movement drop-in the 6105-8xxx case with no modifications?


Unforuantely the answer is No.....there was a ton of machine work needed to make this work...that's why it has never been successfully completed until now. Your looking at the only one in existence


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

tkoz said:


> WHERE did you get this beauty? Did you get the dial and bezel insert from Jake...and more important, does he have more? Also, which crystal is that?


I built it. Crystal is a Yobokies sapphire. Dial is Jakes. Sweep is, IIRC, from Ofrei or Jake (or maybe Harold). Assembly and satin beadblasting is by me. Insert is stock. Sold it and have been pining for another.

I've got another build in the works, but it will be a different animal, altogether.

@ Dcso211:

Excellent work. :-!


----------



## pupuek (May 12, 2009)

Your one of a kind 6105 is awesome. Really like the fact that its powered by a new movement. 

Regarding the trip lock, Is there a kit for that and how difficult is the conversion?


----------



## Emanon9046 (Sep 19, 2011)

Where did this one get painted/coated? Looks like a "duracoat" Paint?



samanator said:


> Since Gabe posted some of the ones we have collaborated on here are some more. Some Seiko some others:


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Emanon9046 said:


> Where did this one get painted/coated? Looks like a "duracoat" Paint?


It's probably Cerakote from Jay at MCCW


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

bluloo said:


> I built it. Crystal is a Yobokies sapphire. Dial is Jakes. Sweep is, IIRC, from Ofrei or Jake (or maybe Harold). Assembly and satin beadblasting is by me. Insert is stock. Sold it and have been pining for another.
> 
> I've got another build in the works, but it will be a different animal, altogether.
> 
> ...


Thanks, bluloo. So, the case & bezel insert are stock? SNZH55 or something else? The gloss on the insert looks like ceramic.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

tkoz said:


> Thanks, bluloo. So, the case & bezel insert are stock? SNZH55 or something else? The gloss on the insert looks like ceramic.


It's hardlex, IIRC.


----------



## TMGecko (Mar 28, 2011)

A Seiko that I have made mod, but sold one month ago o|
Based on a SKX031 with a bubble domed sapphire, a chapter ring, hands and dial from Jake.
The aftermarket insert is made for a 16800 Rolex.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's my Black SnowMonster Mod, I've upgraded the crystal to sapphire.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

That SnowMonster reminds me of an IWC Aquatimer. But the SnowMoster is honestly much better-looking.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark01 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Here's a couple of recent ones*

SKX007 Case w crown guards removed
Murphy Bezel w Seiko insert
MCWW Dial,Hands & Chapter Ring










SKX Case w Crownguards removed & Flat Tactical Black Duracoat
Yobokies Saphire
Murphy Bezel
Yobokies Dial & Hands yellow tipped sweep
Sterilized Seiko Chapter Ring


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*

Been thinking about doing some no CG mods, but never got around to it... :think:


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*

^ nico GT:
Very nice! So clean! Perfect hands! Where did ya get em?


----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*



Chronopolis said:


> ^ nico GT:
> Very nice! So clean! Perfect hands! Where did ya get em?


Looks like stock minute and hour hands from SNKH63 but the second hand is different. Very nice! Makes me want to do the same on my Sinneiko.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*



plainsimple said:


> Looks like stock minute and hour hands from SNKH63 but the second hand is different. Very nice! Makes me want to do the same on my Sinneiko.


you're right :-!

Case, Strap & Second Hand from SNX427K
Dial from 10watches (but out of stock now)


----------



## BlackLight (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*


----------



## Edman (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*

Ocean7 Lm-7 with Frankenmonster dial and hour hand:


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*

Mini Monster beadblasted, luminous bezel

























































































































































my nightshot sucks


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*

Wow.....that is amazing. Good job.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*

Simple and classic IMO


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*

Beadblasting is my favorite finish. Looks good.

Pascs: Nice mod.


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*



nicoGT said:


> Mini Monster beadblasted, luminous bezel


Oh man, this one looks awesome! Not a great fan of the watch itself but this finish makes it so cool!


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*

Got Jake's new dial this morning. Just had to mod it before my morning coffee!


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*

I absolutely love these "mud monster" mods.









Might well have to be my next purchase once the mod I'm currently waiting on arrives back with me.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*

Todays...........


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*

thank you all


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*

SKX007 FFF mod


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*

My most recent SKX mod.

Started with an SKX007 that had a bad 7S26 movement.

1. Seiko NE15B (6R15C) Movement (StarTime)
2. Seiko SARB059 Dial (MonsterWatches)
3. Seiko SARB059/061 crown/stem assembly (MonsterWatches)
4. Polished SKX Chapter Ring (10Watches)
5. Vintage Red Bezel Insert (10Watches)
6. Stock SKX Hour and Minute Hands (matched the lume on the 059 dial)
7. Seiko SBDC001 'Sumo' Seconds Hand (matched the lume on the 059 dial)
8. Black on Black Full Grain Leather Strap (BJ Straps)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*

Very smart combo there. Excellent results!
dP


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*

Another recent mod, nothing too spectacular though


----------



## chunks (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*

Hi,
What strap is that?



nicoGT said:


> SKX007 FFF mod


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*

eBay | 22mm Italy Genuine Leather Watch Strap Vintage Black replacement parts


----------



## chunks (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*

Thanks


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Here's a couple of recent ones*

my planet-monster like, called "Le Hulk"


----------



## floydfan33 (Sep 2, 2011)

SKX007 full BB Mod by Jake at Dagaz.

Murphy Bezel and flat sapphire. On Oyster bracelet. Very happy with it.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's my lastest 6309. Started out as a Loy's refurb with the repro Scubapro 450 dial... As usual Jonathon's Bubbleboy crystal makes the watch. Got the sword hands from Jay at MCWW and the insert from Jake. What do y'all think?


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Mark50 (Mar 12, 2012)

6309 Soxa


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Ladies and gentleman...... another world first !
Seiko 6309 Kinetic mod !
Enjoy !


----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

tanwill said:


> Ladies and gentleman...... another world first !
> Seiko 6309 Kinetic mod !
> Enjoy !


Not that I prefer kinetics, but I am curious about the process, but can you tell us more about the process of putting a kinetic movement in a 6309 case? I'm sure others will be interested as well. What movement, complications, process, etc for future reference. Also where did you source the hands?


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

plainsimple said:


> Not that I prefer kinetics, but I am curious about the process, but can you tell us more about the process of putting a kinetic movement in a 6309 case? I'm sure others will be interested as well. What movement, complications, process, etc for future reference. Also where did you source the hands?


I too is not a Kinetic fan. Did it for a friend who wanted best of both world.
Ahh.... answer :

Movement : YT58 (same as Seiko 5M62)
Dial : no date
Hands : from another Seiko quartz
Mod : straight swap into case.
Complication : The 6309 crown, this is a mod case and crown. Usual method is to remove the original tube and custom insert made.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Bought this off the forum as is, slapped the bracelet on it. My idea of the perfect orange SKX:


----------



## DarthLED (Apr 15, 2012)

Jake B BB Tribute with yobokies domed sapphire
Although I was expecting it to be much more domed , but it still look cool
Also, I do think that bund with red stitch is better than NATO


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is my family. Finally sharing as a new member. None are very original with direct inspiration to the 6309 GMT Rally mod (seen on the first page of this thread).










The first is a Monster mod by Harold/Yobokies (domed sapphire, aviator dial, plongeur hands and Anvil bracelet).
Next is a Vostok Scuba Dude Amphibia mod from eBay seller Zenitar (Dave Murphy bezel, Dagaz's Kermit bezel insert on a Hadley Roma Oyster).
Third is Jake B's Mil-Sub SKX007 mod (with Yobokies Hammer bracelet, my favorite) straight off the virtual shelf of 10watches.com.
The latest is a PMMM GMT Rally SKX009 mod by Yobokies (domed sapphire, new PMMM dial and hands, SS 12-hour bezel, bead-blasted case on a Hirsch Rally Strap from Amy at GlobalWatchBand.com plus the buckle from a Seiko Z22 to match the matte finish of the watch head).
The patriarch is what appears to be a mostly original 6309-7049 in amazing condition from my local watchmaker David Mercado (on Jersey and Newark avenues in Jersey City).

Thanks to this community and all the providers. Dave, Jake, Harold and Amy (who shipped out a new strap for me in case my package got lost in Hurricane Sandy) have all been really excellent at providing A+ customer service. Harold even waived shipping fees for me when I made a mistake by not changing an outdated address on my PP account. Dave gave me lots of tips on bands. Jake has been helpful with advice. And to all the people here on this forum that have shared their beautiful creations.


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Good work on those. Looks great. Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

DarthLED said:


> Jake B BB Tribute with yobokies domed sapphire
> Although I was expecting it to be much more domed , but it still look cool
> Also, I do think that bund with red stitch is better than NATO


I have this exact watch in the mail inc the dome! Where did you get the bund and is it of good quality?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice!

Which watch did you use as the base?


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Nice!
> 
> Which watch did you use as the base?


SNKK93 ;-)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

nicoGT said:


> SNKK93 ;-)


This particular one is an SNKL09 but the case is the same...


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## DarthLED (Apr 15, 2012)

wilson_smyth said:


> I have this exact watch in the mail inc the dome! Where did you get the bund and is it of good quality?


got the bund from strapcode.com
not bad at all
I think it will be better if it is not taper to 20mm at buckle and made with a thicker leather
It's just too thin but It still look cool


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SNZH55 with GS Hi Dome Diver-Tite plexiglass


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

LeeMorgan said:


> SNZH55 with GS Hi Dome Diver-Tite plexiglass


How did you manage to get that great crystal??
It looks great, really great....


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

KUNISMAN said:


> How did you manage to get that great crystal??
> It looks great, really great....


GS Watch Crystals

Really simple and incredibly cheap!
The right size should be 29.8mm. (fitted without gasket)
To find the right glass I had to try 29.8, 29.9 and 30.00 (that's was the right tight fit that I also UV glued)

Thanks
F.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Seiko Ingegnere Militare*


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

Is it not possible to press the plexi into the glass gasket?
the standard crystal of the snzh55 is 29



LeeMorgan said:


> GS Watch Crystals
> 
> Really simple and incredibly cheap!
> The right size should be 29.8mm. (fitted without gasket)
> ...


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

robbie409 said:


> Is it not possible to press the plexi into the glass gasket?
> the standard crystal of the snzh55 is 29


Plexis aren't made to use the gasket from a mineral/sapphire crystal.


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow, going all silver, and using the Murphy bezel, really changes the look. The case chamfering also looks much more pronounced, in the photo, than the stock 007.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Feels like a different watch with the new bracelet


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

bluloo said:


> Wow, going all silver, and using the Murphy bezel, really changes the look. The case chamfering also looks much more pronounced, in the photo, than the stock 007.


Yeah it doesn't even look like a Seiko anymore. Next I'm going to bead blast the bezel and case and ill be done. Came out better then I hoped though

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nobita89 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi, I am new member here.
What sort of base? i mean type of seiko?
thnks


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Just finished my 6309 7049 mod with all the goodies: sapphire inner dome crystal, chapter ring, dial, hands, bezel insert, and all new gaskets....all parts courtesy of Jake at DAGAZ (not an original design, but fell in love with the caribbean look on a particular tsunami, and have seen other modders do this same design with excellent results).


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks great love that case style.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

nobita89 said:


> Hi, I am new member here.
> What sort of base? i mean type of seiko?
> thnks


Not sure which mod you are referring to, but most are based on the SKX007/SKX009 (same case, just different colour schemes).



hooliganjrs said:


> Just finished my 6309 7049 mod with all the goodies: sapphire inner dome crystal, chapter ring, dial, hands, bezel insert, and all new gaskets....all parts courtesy of Jake at DAGAZ (not an original design, but fell in love with the caribbean look on a particular tsunami, and have seen other modders do this same design with excellent results).


I have the exact same setup in progress, except that it is a 6309-7290 quartz mod. Nicely done!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you sir! Make sure you post pics of that 6309-7290 mod when your done. Cheers.


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Another fresh project completed last night. at first glance it looks like a common and popular Seiko SKX031 Milsub homage....however, there's much more going on under the hood. I'm confident in saying that there isn't another one like this in the world.

It started life as a completely unredeemable SKX031 submariner with a dead 7s26 movement and stripped crown tube. After a general case cleanup and machining out of the bodged original crown tube, I modified the case and installed a 6mm Rolex Twin-lock crown & tube setup which further allowed me the ability to upgrade the dead 7s26 movement to a more current Seiko 24 jewel automatic 4R36 which has both handwinding and hacking capability. The dial and hands were left over parts from a previous project. The new crystal is a bubble domed sapphire.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone here has done the PMMM mod, especially what hands to put on the watch. Interested in doing something "Marinemaster inspired" rather than a complete clone.


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

hi, my first mod based on skx031


----------



## hermiesan (Jun 7, 2012)

Very nice! Love that skx031 with dagaz black bay dial, hands with green bezel combo. Where did you get the chapter ring from?


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

thanks
Dial, hands, bubble domed saphir from Dagaz
Chapter ring and green insert from Yokobies...



hermiesan said:


> Very nice! Love that skx031 with dagaz black bay dial, hands with green bezel combo. Where did you get the chapter ring from?


----------



## frylock (Nov 28, 2012)

When I browse this thread, I feel like I'm watching p*rn -- get it? :-d

Carry on...


----------



## cwong79 (Feb 28, 2012)

MotorCity WW did an awesome job.


----------



## bur (Oct 1, 2011)

6105 with Hammer bracelet, insert hands and dial from Jake. Aged


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

cwong79 said:


> View attachment 893286
> View attachment 893287
> 
> 
> MotorCity WW did an awesome job.


Very nice

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

bur said:


> 6105 with Hammer bracelet, insert hands and dial from Jake. Aged


Nothing better than yours around!


----------



## bur (Oct 1, 2011)

LeeMorgan said:


> Nothing better than yours around!


Many thanx. Few extra mods to the Scoobapro. 6105 bezel and hi top plexi. Brass effect to bezel and crown


----------



## bur (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## Beau Bands (Nov 14, 2012)

My EcoZilla modded by Jay at MCWW.









BeauBands


----------



## hermiesan (Jun 7, 2012)

bur said:


>


Wow! how did you do the dial ??


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

cwong79 said:


> MotorCity WW did an awesome job.


I like what he did with the insert. I've had a similar planned mod, to salvage an existing, but-not-easily-relpaced insert, on deck for some time. Looks good.


----------



## BeardedOne (Dec 2, 2012)

nicoGT said:


>





krisstoffer said:


>





nicoGT said:


>


Have been drooling over this thread literally all day! All are stunning but the above 3 in particular have helped make up my mind that the next purchase is going to be a Seiko as a mod project. 
Would someone be so kind as to identify the models of the 3 above and if possible which obvious mods have been done? I don't want to copy piece for piece but am new to the whole modding scene and getting overwhelmed by the number of options available!


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

BeardedOne said:


> Have been drooling over this thread literally all day! All are stunning but the above 3 in particular have helped make up my mind that the next purchase is going to be a Seiko as a mod project.
> Would someone be so kind as to identify the models of the 3 above and if possible which obvious mods have been done? I don't want to copy piece for piece but am new to the whole modding scene and getting overwhelmed by the number of options available!


The one at top appears to be one of the smaller Seiko pilot watches. SNZ or SNK something or another with Yobokies pilot hands and dial. The other two are SKX007/009 mods. Both with dials from different Seiko models. Check out Dagaz at 10watches.com or Harold at Yobokies.com. Both Jake at Dagaz and Harold are excellent guys who will not disappoint. Jake sells some ready made SKX007 mods and both will custom make one to your liking. PM me for more details. Cheers, -Patrick


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

BeardedOne said:


> Have been drooling over this thread literally all day! All are stunning but the above 3 in particular have helped make up my mind that the next purchase is going to be a Seiko as a mod project.
> Would someone be so kind as to identify the models of the 3 above and if possible which obvious mods have been done? I don't want to copy piece for piece but am new to the whole modding scene and getting overwhelmed by the number of options available!


The top one is a custom job, he used an SNKK93 and 'limed' the case, he sourced the dial from 10watches.com and the hands from yobokies.com. You can get similar results by modding the SNK809 or SNKH63 cases (differences being 18mm lugs and 20mm lugs respectively). I have a modded SNK809 that's similar to it and it's become my daily wearer:









I purchased the watch straight from yobokies.

The other two are SKX007 or really any SKX--- mod, and you can source bezel inserts, dials, and hands from the venders mentioned above.


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

6309 Military Desert Diver


----------



## Shapusc (May 14, 2012)

Just picked up a modded Seiko 7002, and picked up another one the other day, no mods and plan on putting a stealth sandpaper dial on it with omega seamaster sword hands


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

I just swapped movements/dials/hands of two of my seikos, my Yobokies SNK809 mod and my stock SKX007. Let me know what you think!  Oh and I kind of bent the seconds hand on the SKX007 stock hands, any recommendations on how straighten it back out? And a sapphire crystal is coming for my SKX007 the hardlex has some pretty deep scratches.


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)




----------



## w4kz (Jan 12, 2011)

*parts from yobokies









*parts OEM seiko, bracelet from watchadoo









the fams


----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

Bronze Monster Mod.

Work carried out by Jay at MCWW.


----------



## Shapusc (May 14, 2012)

Finally came in from Kontrolsports! on ebay, and will be sending it off to someone either at 10watches.com and stealthdials.blogspot.com to get one of their sandpaper dials, then throw some omega seamaster hands on it, and i'm out for under $150.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

Another mod by Jay at MCWW, it started life as a Seiko Quartz 5H26 with dial and hands from a Lorus Mickey Mouse dive watch. The bezel insert is from a Rolex GMT 5513 (thanks for the tip, undertheradar!)


----------



## got6ponies (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

A modded mod. Dagaz Mil Flake with black date and domed plex crystal. The Snow Globe.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Dagaz Vintage Military bubble top.
dP


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

got6ponies said:


>


Love the kermit insert. Waiting for mine to arrive. I'll keep the original 94' 7002 dial for sure. Still undecided about hands though.


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow Dan!!! You've been busy!! What a great pair of domed beauties. Love the dial hand combos as well. Great work!!!!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

fireftr45 said:


> Wow Dan!!! You've been busy!! What a great pair of domed beauties. Love the dial hand combos as well. Great work!!!!


Thanks for the kind words! Both turned out a little different than planned but all's well that ends well.
dP


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

6309-7040 with Yobokies hands & dial (dial out of stock)













































































































the french word is watch (montre)
















[/quote]


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Just completed this mod today. Merry Christmas and happy holidays everybody!

































Parts Used:

* Jake B's (Dagaz Watch LTD) Superdome crystal, FFF Sunburst Blue Modern dial, Polished Chapter ring, Hydro handset and Demineur bezel insert
* Murphy Manufacturing coin edge bezel


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Dan Pierce,

What brand/size plexi crystal did you use for this watch? Did you use the original crystal gasket in the mod? I couldn't get my bubble plexi to work on my mod and was hoping you could give me a few pointers?


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Yellow_Wire said:


> Just completed this mod today. Merry Christmas and happy holidays everybody!
> 
> View attachment 914346
> View attachment 914347
> ...


Where did you get dial and bezel insert

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Yellow_Wire said:


> Dan Pierce,
> 
> What brand/size plexi crystal did you use for this watch? Did you use the original crystal gasket in the mod? I couldn't get my bubble plexi to work on my mod and was hoping you could give me a few pointers?


http://www.esslinger.com/gs-watch-crystals.aspx
31.5mm original gasket I already talked to him

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Yellow_Wire said:


> Just completed this mod today. Merry Christmas and happy holidays everybody!
> 
> View attachment 914346
> View attachment 914347
> ...


Excellent work. That watch is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

sdelcegno said:


> Where did you get dial and bezel insert
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


Most of the parts were purchased from Jake B of Dagaz Watch Ltd.


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

sdelcegno said:


> GS Watch Crystals
> 31.5mm original gasket I already talked to him
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. I just want to be sure with Dan Pierce if he used the Dive-Tite crystals with the tension ring or just the xtra high dome plexi.


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

hawkeye86 said:


> Excellent work. That watch is absolutely beautiful.


Thanks for the compliments! When I first purchased the parts, I was a bit worried that it might of ended up looking boring since there has been MANY FFF mods already done out there but I really like how this one turned out.


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Yellow_Wire said:


> Thanks. I just want to be sure with Dan Pierce if he used the Dive-Tite crystals with the tension ring or just the xtra high dome plexi.


He uses dive tite crystal he wrote this

Typically you don't use a gasket on these type of crystals. But yes, I used the stock gasket. You might have to trim the bezel insert depending on the size but the bezel itself will fit fine. The size crystal used without the gasket is too big for the bezels, that's why I went with the smaller crystal. Haven't done a WR test but have used relatively high water pressure with no leaks.
Good luck,

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## the_tool_man (Feb 6, 2012)

nicoGT said:


> 6309-7040 with Yobokies hands & dial (dial out of stock)


The bezel on that watch looks very nice. How did you achieve it?


----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

the_tool_man said:


> The bezel on that watch looks very nice. How did you achieve it?


I second this notion.


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

Share my monster mod.


----------



## Mark50 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi,

Please can you tell me where you got this bezel insert?









Many thanks,

Mark


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

Mark50 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please can you tell me where you got this bezel insert?
> 
> ...


Hi

it was on the watch when I bought it, I don't know where it comes from, sorry !


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

the_tool_man said:


> The bezel on that watch looks very nice. How did you achieve it?





plainsimple said:


> I second this notion.


Looks like one of the new lume bezels from yobokies.
dP


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> Looks like one of the new lume bezels from yobokies.
> dP


To me looks like a Phili bezel insert.
Our Capt. Serdal has a green one in a Mil Mod


----------



## Ninjastar (May 30, 2011)

I used to have a 6309 that had that same bezel insert before. The previous owner told me it was from Loy. It's pretty cool as it is also lumed.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's one I just finished of the Mako ...Yobokies bead of rice, Seiko bezel, sapphire and new hands. Also looks pretty hot with the Murphey bezel


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

👆Nice bracelet!


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Had some free time and was bored today, so I decided to give my daily beater "a makeover" with some spare parts lying around :-d



























Parts used - Original SKX007 Dial, MCWW Chapter ring, Original Black Monster hour/minute hands, Yobokies Reddish-Orange second hand, painted bezel indices.


----------



## Markluge (Apr 6, 2012)

First Mod here. Seiko SNKE61 base watch chosen as it was a bit bigger than the other SNK's and i liked the similarity to the Rolex Explorer. Dagaz hands and dial. Dial has a more purple colour than blue. Took off bracelet and put on a vintage Hirsch sharkskin strap with platinum stitching (put the tinny Seiko bracelet on my Blandford Meteor and it looks quite nice too). Now planning the next one. Cheers Mark


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

Markluge said:


> View attachment 918639
> View attachment 918641
> First Mod here. Seiko SNKE61 base watch chosen as it was a bit bigger than the other SNK's and i liked the similarity to the Rolex Explorer. Dagaz hands and dial. Dial has a more purple colour than blue. Took off bracelet and put on a vintage Hirsch sharkskin strap with platinum stitching (put the tinny Seiko bracelet on my Blandford Meteor and it looks quite nice too). Now planning the next one. Cheers Mark


great |>

mine was with an old SNX121


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)

I had a few goes at getting this one right - I'm happy with how it finally turned out. Apologies for the lame iPhone snap.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow! very nice! Are they Citizen hands on a Seiko?


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks! The hands came from Dagaz Custom Watches - not sure of their origins, but I think they work well with the red chapter ring and bezel.


----------



## DeeDee (Nov 8, 2009)

This years last mod: a PMMM made from a 6309 7290, crown guard removed, new crystal, scubadiver dial, MM handset and hammer braclet from Harold.















​ Happy new year folks!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Also my last mod for 2012. Seiko 6309-7040 BB tribute mod.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's my first try at simple insert swap on 7002. I thought about changing hands too but I like it as it is. Next year I'm gonna try Explorer mod based on snk809 case, Dagaz expedition dial and Sinn like hands all of which are incoming.


----------



## TMGecko (Mar 28, 2011)

My SKX031 black orange


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

TMGecko said:


> My SKX031 black orange


What a marvel! I. Want. One.
What does it take to get such a mod if I don't have the manual skill to assemble myself?

The only reason why I'm not going for PO is that it doesn't have the day of week indicator...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

rodia77 said:


> What a marvel! I. Want. One.
> What does it take to get such a mod if I don't have the manual skill to assemble myself?
> 
> The only reason why I'm not going for PO is that it doesn't have the day of week indicator...


You have to either gather the parts yourself and send it all off to a modder or hope that a modder/seller has all the parts and can make and sell you one. I don't think I've ever seen that dial before so I wouldn't know where to begin on that...

Or you could buy the tools and learn the trade yourself... that's a step I haven't made yet, but it would be fun to learn. My immediate concern would be breaking/bending second hands, sealing the watch up with dust on the dial, and also probably not sealing the caseback properly so it leaks. Well that and I have nothing close to a dust-free work area.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Who needs a stinkin' Omega??
That dial is INSANE!!!!!!!
As is the bezel insert.

Care to spill the beans? - i.e., where sourced?



TMGecko said:


> My SKX031 black orange


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Who needs a stinkin' Omega??
> That dial is INSANE!!!!!!!
> As is the bezel insert.
> 
> Care to spill the beans? - i.e., where sourced?


Looks like one of Loy's if I'm not mistaken. Bet it came from the Philippines via a refurbished 6309...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Loy's would have been my guess but I know how snippy people get when that's brought up. The unfortunate thing is that the lume is probably useless. After a relume might be nice though.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Who needs a stinkin' Omega??
> That dial is INSANE!!!!!!!
> As is the bezel insert.
> 
> Care to spill the beans? - i.e., where sourced?


Jake at Dagaz has a similar PO style dial btw. Most likely much nicer and with far better lume than a printed one from the Philippines. For some reason it's not listed under his dial pictures but he's got one. Here's the proof:









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> Loy's would have been my guess but I know how snippy people get when that's brought up. The unfortunate thing is that the lume is probably useless. After a relume might be nice though.


Check out the above post ^

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> Loy's would have been my guess but I know how snippy people get when that's brought up. The unfortunate thing is that the lume is probably useless. After a relume might be nice though.


I care not about the lume, as I don't bother with telling time after dinner anyway.
But who is the LOY you speak of?
Is he some obscure master I gotta do Kill Bill to see?


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> I care not about the lume, as I don't bother with telling time after dinner anyway.
> But who is the LOY you speak of?
> Is he some obscure master I gotta do Kill Bill to see?


Shhh! You're gonna get us both killed...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> I care not about the lume, as I don't bother with telling time after dinner anyway.
> But who is the LOY you speak of?
> Is he some obscure master I gotta do Kill Bill to see?


Loy Albeida is a Filipino who prints dials that say "Seiko" without the consent of the company. Some think him a heretic. He sells refurbished 6309s and 7002s on the Bay and prints all kinds of ripoff dials. Doubt he'd sell just the dial though. 
Btw, I've had a couple of his 6309s, including one with a faux Scubapro 450 dial, and they were quite nice. Lume was crap though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

rammerjammer said:


> Loy Albeida is a Filipino who prints dials that say "Seiko" without the consent of the company. Some think him a heretic. He sells refurbished 6309s and 7002s on the Bay and *prints all kinds of ripoff dials. *


I am pretty dang unethical myself, so I have no prob with that.


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

I do, unfortunately.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Go to Jake at Dagaz. He's got a beautiful PO inspired dial that doesn't say "Seiko" anywhere on it. Avoid that whole hornets nest that is Loy. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## TMGecko (Mar 28, 2011)

The base is a SKX031 with a black day/date wheel.

The parts came from :
- MCWW (cerakote ceramic coating case)
- Dagaz (hands and chapter ring)
- Loyswatch (dial from a 6309 mod)
- Yobokies (sapphire)
- Eloxal Plus (anodizing the chapter ring in black)
- Alpha watch (insert bezel)
- Hadley Roma (Leather strap)
and a modder (not me).


----------



## TMGecko (Mar 28, 2011)

For the Loys PO dial, it came from a turtle.
So I simply change the dial and the bracelet to make an other mod ;-)


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

rodia77 said:


> What a marvel! I. Want. One.
> What does it take to get such a mod if I don't have the manual skill to assemble myself?
> 
> The only reason why I'm not going for PO is that it doesn't have the day of week indicator...


I'm getting ready to mod a 6309. I found this great thread that walks you through the various steps, plus shows you the tools needed.

My Seiko 6309 Mod Project - Final Update on 7/21/11!!! - Watch Modifications & Builds - General Watch Discussions - Watch Freeks


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Here is my latest based on snk809:




































Edit: I gave the case some polishing :-d


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

This project is not as complex as some in this thread, but it took about 4 months to gather all the right parts. Basically, I sourced and swapped all stock polished bits with DLC bits available on other GWF-1000 frogs. Pushers, buckle, bezel back, decorative side and top buttons.

*before*:


























*and after:
*

































Not the greatest pics I know, but you get the idea. Overall, I'm very pleased with the result -- kinda stealthy.


----------



## bos_dc2 (Jan 2, 2013)

My yobokies Seiko SKX007

SKX023/025 dial
Rollie style bezel
Mercedes Benz hand
Aluminium chapter ring
and a NATO strap to top it off.

I plan on getting either a Yobokies Hammer bracelet or a Super Oyster in the near future...

note: my first modded watch


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Just finished this for someone, wish it was mine now that it's done. Gotta send out another thanks to Jake for the great parts.

7s26-0020 case, new Hardlex

Magpul FDE Cerakote

From Dagaz:
Dagaz-Bund superluminova dial
C3 Mil Ladder hand set
matte black chapter ring
sand PVD strap


----------



## jdc222 (Jan 16, 2011)

Email me about your Lively for sale please: [email protected]


----------



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

tick tick tick tick BOOM! said:


>


Cool shot! Makes it look radioactive. Nice looking mod too.

I have the SNKH63 and I just wish the case had a larger crown... I have a hard time turning the crown with my clumsy hands. I really like what Bluloo did when he upgraded an SNK809 with a 6R15 movement and added a larger crown.


----------



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)

plainsimple said:


> Cool shot! Makes it look radioactive. Nice looking mod too.
> 
> I have the SNKH63 and I just wish the case had a larger crown... I have a hard time turning the crown with my clumsy hands. I really like what Bluloo did when he upgraded an SNK809 with a 6R15 movement and added a larger crown.


cheers. the first thing i thought when i picked it out the box was "the crowns too small for me".


----------



## charlieboy89 (Dec 21, 2011)

jopex said:


> Here's my first try at simple insert swap on 7002. I thought about changing hands too but I like it as it is. Next year I'm gonna try Explorer mod based on snk809 case, Dagaz expedition dial and Sinn like hands all of which are incoming.
> View attachment 920322
> 
> View attachment 920323


nice green bezel! haha didnt know u liked green. very good taste


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

Here's a sumo I modded using a genuine seiko dial from a Sarb061, i've thought about getting some PO style hands from Yobokies to change it up.


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

I would not mix non Seiko parts with genuine Seiko parts. The lume of the non Seiko parts will be disappointing.


----------



## jdmsauce (Oct 19, 2012)

Jobokies Custom Seiko Tuna 
- Swiss Chunky Light Tuna Movement
- Carnation Brand Bezel
- 100mm Hardlex Cyclops Sapphire Crystal 
- Maratac 2 Ring Zulu Strap
- Relumed Seiko Orange Monster Dial
- Superlumed Sword hands
- Water Resistant up to 300m


----------



## dan55 (Sep 10, 2008)

:-D very good


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Seiko SKX007 , Razor bracelet, Orange/white Plongeur hands


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

charlieboy89 said:


> nice green bezel! haha didnt know u liked green. very good taste


Thanks mate!


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ok, here's my latest build. Sorry about all the dust. I'm waiting for a few more parts that should arrive in about 2 weeks. I'll post a few more watches, and do a group shot of more builds. I love this thread. Lots to look at.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Jose5 said:


> Ok, here's my latest build. Sorry about all the dust. I'm waiting for a few more parts that should arrive in about 2 weeks. I'll post a few more watches, and do a group shot of more builds. I love this thread. Lots to look at.
> View attachment 935390
> View attachment 935392
> View attachment 935393
> ...


Looks like all it needs is one of Jonathon's bubbleboy crystals!


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Patrick. I don't have any watches with a bubble boy crystal yet. I'll have to look into it.


----------



## chitown (Mar 16, 2008)

Jose, outstanding job It gives the watch a totally differant look.


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Phil. Good to hear from you buddy!


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is a mod that started with a non-working 7002A that had been sitting in my watchmaker's drawer for about 15 years.

The centerpiece is the dial from StealthDials.com. Stumpbass was great to work with and finished mine right after the holidays. The hands are from Jay at MCWW and bezel insert from Jake at 10watches.com.

My watchmaker fixed the movement, serviced it and brushed the sides of the case, which took out a lot of the scratches and gave the whole thing a nice matte look. My overall concept was to have no numbers but also be able to tell time very clearly.


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Jose5 said:


> Thanks Patrick. I don't have any watches with a bubble boy crystal yet. I'll have to look into it.


You won't be disappointed Jose. Perfect fit too. Congrats on another great build btw! 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Jose5 said:


> Ok, here's my latest build. Sorry about all the dust. I'm waiting for a few more parts that should arrive in about 2 weeks. I'll post a few more watches, and do a group shot of more builds. I love this thread. Lots to look at.
> View attachment 935390
> View attachment 935392
> View attachment 935393
> ...


Just realized you have a different bezel on that 6309! Do tell...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes Patrick. It's a Sbbn007 bezel and insert.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Jose5 said:


> Yes Patrick. It's a Sbbn007 bezel and insert.


Jose, the more I look, the more I like. That sir, is a home run. Is the Tuna bezel a drop in? Love the dial too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, it's a direct replacement. Here's a few more pics.


----------



## hubbl3 (Jan 16, 2013)

This is my SNZG05. I got the dial, hands, domed sapphire from yobokies. The strap is from bradystraps. It's, by far, my favorite watch.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Anyone know a good watch modder in Hong Kong? Will be stopping by there soon.


----------



## jdmsauce (Oct 19, 2012)

nsx_23 said:


> Anyone know a good watch modder in Hong Kong? Will be stopping by there soon.


Yobokies


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

nsx_23 said:


> Anyone know a good watch modder in Hong Kong? Will be stopping by there soon.


2nd the Harold Ng / Yobokies. Also Jake at Dagaz is in HK. Two of the best in the world right there...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I was hoping to be able to see some parts in person. It's quiet hard to visualize what parts looks good in combination in the flesh.


----------



## the_tool_man (Feb 6, 2012)

nsx_23 said:


> Anyone know a good watch modder in Hong Kong? Will be stopping by there soon.


Go see Harold Ng (Yobokies). He's working on my mod grail right now. Email him and see if he'll take guests. Are you from the US? If so, can I put a few watch parts in your luggage?

Regards,
John.


----------



## the_tool_man (Feb 6, 2012)

Out of curiosity, has anyone ever lumed the numerals on a Tuna bezel insert?

I've seen a number of images of a Tuna, showing a black bezel, but they appear to be printed, not engraved. Is the silver one the only engraved one? I ask because I'm thinking about getting/making a black engraved bezel and filling the engraving with lume.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

the_tool_man said:


> Go see Harold Ng (Yobokies). He's working on my mod grail right now. Email him and see if he'll take guests. Are you from the US? If so, can I put a few watch parts in your luggage?
> 
> Regards,
> John.


Unfortunately I am not based in the US. I will try emailing Harold, and would anyone have the contact details for Jake?

I am torn between doing a milsub or tudor black bay inspired piece, but in either case I don't want to do a straight tribute. Rather, I want to do a piece which is still "Seiko" but draws inspirations from them. More importantly, I want to keep the water resistance of the watch intact.


----------



## cage.v (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

nsx_23 said:


> Unfortunately I am not based in the US. I will try emailing Harold, and would anyone have the contact details for Jake?
> 
> I am torn between doing a milsub or tudor black bay inspired piece, but in either case I don't want to do a straight tribute. Rather, I want to do a piece which is still "Seiko" but draws inspirations from them. More importantly, I want to keep the water resistance of the watch intact.


Jake's email: [email protected]. You might check out Jake's Dagaz website: 10watches.com and Harold's PhotoBucket based site: Yobokies.com. Both offer different things and you might want something from each. Like Harold's new double domed sapphire and one of Jake's Black Bay dials.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Any good suggestions for hands?


----------



## tmeyers (Oct 13, 2011)

How exactly does one go about acquiring one of these bubbleboy crystals? I've see his posts on the forums as well as his ebay page but there doesn't seem to be much info on how to buy.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

tmeyers said:


> How exactly does one go about acquiring one of these bubbleboy crystals? I've see his posts on the forums as well as his ebay page but there doesn't seem to be much info on how to buy.


Believe jmk500 is Jonathon's eBay handle. Send him a message and ask when he'll have some more listed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Bubbleboy are sold by Swedefreak (aka jmk500 on the Bay) and they fit the 6309 and 6105.
Double dome are sold by Yobokies and they fit skx007/009 etc.

Do not mix or you'll end up with unusefull glasses.


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

Stargate with flat (and thick) sapphire crystal...


----------



## tcb2 (Jan 9, 2013)

Does anyone know if I can do anything to this seiko(7t92)?


----------



## CurSpider (Apr 28, 2012)

Wear it...? 

Sent from somewhere and sometime in a TARDIS...


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

rammerjammer said:


> Jake's email: [email protected]. You might check out Jake's Dagaz website: 10watches.com and Harold's PhotoBucket based site: Yobokies.com. Both offer different things and you might want something from each. Like Harold's new double domed sapphire and one of Jake's Black Bay dials.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Just wondering how long does it take Jake to respond to emails?


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

nsx_23 said:


> Just wondering how long does it take Jake to respond to emails?


Ah, you must have gotten the "due to heavy email traffic" automated response from Jake... fear not he'll get to you in turn. Pretty sure he's some sort of Terminator style robot... Absolutely will not stop. Ever. Until your email is returned. Seriously though, he pretty much does everything himself so he can't always respond right away. But he will respond.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I haven't received anything back at all, but lets wait and see.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

night & day :


----------



## the_tool_man (Feb 6, 2012)

I must know where you got that lumed 007 bezel!


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

the_tool_man said:


> I must know where you got that lumed 007 bezel!


it was on the watch, from loyswatch (ebay)









the watch before I modified it


----------



## the_tool_man (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks, nicoGT. I've messaged the seller to see what he has.

Regards,
John.


----------



## Mrcitzen (Sep 20, 2011)

My Srp315 modded to a Yobokies snowmonster


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

that sinn-styled turtle looks amazing with the lumed bezel - congrats.

My contribution:

6105:


















Planet turtle:



















and family photo:


----------



## Mrcitzen (Sep 20, 2011)

My SRP 315 turned into a Yobokies Snowmonster


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

beceen said:


> that sinn-styled turtle looks amazing with the lumed bezel - congrats.
> 
> My contribution:
> 
> ...


Awesome mods. Where did you get the PO dial?


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks. I got the dial with one of the loy's watches. Probably you can get it from him separately.


----------



## the_tool_man (Feb 6, 2012)

beceen said:


> Thanks. I got the dial with one of the loy's watches. Probably you can get it from him separately.


Nope. I asked about a bezel insert. He sells watches only. No parts. He makes the dials and bezels, but won't sell them separate.


----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

the_tool_man said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone ever lumed the numerals on a Tuna bezel insert?I've seen a number of images of a Tuna, showing a black bezel, but they appear to be printed, not engraved. Is the silver one the only engraved one? I ask because I'm thinking about getting/making a black engraved bezel and filling the engraving with lume.


How about having the silver bezel dlc or cerakote treated and then lumed?


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

If you need a bezel for a large Tuna (3,88 cm bezel gasket) you can take the SBBN019 bezel. 0-20 has lumed numerals.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Awesome Black Bay mod! What base watch did you use?

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Awesome Black Bay mod! What base watch did you use?
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


Thanks. It was an 8926C.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

digivandig said:


> Thanks. It was an 8926C.


I suspected. Great work grinding off the crown guards.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mark50 (Mar 12, 2012)

Scubapro homage


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

^ like it.
Is it pepsi or coke insert?
what hands have you used? citizen?


----------



## Mark50 (Mar 12, 2012)

Coke I think.....very deep blue, almost black. Hands are from Dagaz.


----------



## the_tool_man (Feb 6, 2012)

plainsimple said:


> How about having the silver bezel dlc or cerakote treated and then lumed?


My plan, exactly. I was momentarily distracted by the loyswatch bezel. But since they aren't available as parts, that was a dead end.


----------



## Scary Raebbit (Dec 29, 2012)

Picked this up from Yobokies
SKZ327 with his new Planet Ocean homage hands and Sapphire Crystal
Wjean 22mm shark mesh
Not the best of pics


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## kylemacca01 (Mar 20, 2011)

My first ever mod. From seiko black monster too.............


----------



## ryben (Aug 7, 2011)

^a monster sinn?


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Scary Raebbit said:


> Picked this up from Yobokies
> SKZ327 with his new Planet Ocean homage hands and Sapphire Crystal
> Wjean 22mm shark mesh
> Not the best of pics


Who polished the case for you? Classes it up quite a bit!


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

digivandig said:


> Thanks. It was an 8926C.


Is that an Invicta model? I'm not judging. Just asking 
Beautifully done btw.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kylemacca01 (Mar 20, 2011)

ryben said:


> ^a monster sinn?


Yes the Sinn U1 provided some inspiration for sure.


----------



## Scary Raebbit (Dec 29, 2012)

digivandig said:


> Who polished the case for you? Classes it up quite a bit!


Thanks. It actually just came like that.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

rammerjammer said:


> Is that an Invicta model? I'm not judging. Just asking
> Beautifully done btw.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I'm okay with judging. Yes, it is the Invicta 8926C Submariner Homage/Copy, sometimes referred to as the 8926OB, the C/OB meaning it has the coin-edge bezel instead of the Omega-style bezel of the 8926A. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

kylemacca01 said:


> My first ever mod. From seiko black monster too.............


That is a unique and beautiful mod! Well done!

Did you come up with the concept yourself or were you inspired by someone?


----------



## kylemacca01 (Mar 20, 2011)

I came up with it myself, but it is based on the sinn u1 style. I thought the colors worked well together.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

a bit different try on an FFF dial:


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

very clean mod, what case is it? snk?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

beceen said:


> very clean mod, what case is it? snk?


Thank you. It's a SNKL09


----------



## fabiodossantos77 (May 24, 2012)




----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Nothing major, but I enjoy them. Just a pretty straight forward PMMM and an SKX009 with a red bezel insert.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SNZH57

Bead blasted case
Dagaz fathom dial
Brushed silver snzh55 hour/minute hands
6105 second hand (just a try while waiting for a brushed arrow hand )
S/Steel casebak
Verlux "Aquatic" T/R hi-dome plexi
Black painted edge of the collar that the crystall gasket sits on


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## deliverusfromgod (Dec 6, 2011)

carlowus said:


>


wow, details please? and where you got each parts?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

deliverusfromgod said:


> wow, details please? and where you got each parts?


Original post is here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-blue-folgore-812667.html

I got the dial from Rob at monsterwatch.nl, Seconds hand from Yobokies, Watch on Ebay.


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

One of a kind:


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

7002-7020














































before after















[/quote]

more pictures here : http://www.lallement.com/Montres/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=6168


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

nicoGT said:


> 7002-7020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great! nicO ! You did a really good job !Congrats !;-)


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

My Black Abyss (brrr !!!) still waiting for a black insert (should be here in a couple of days:think








Waiting for the mutation









And it should be looking like that, hopefully, and on a leather strap.








More pics here:
Seiko Turtle Black Abyss mod


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Second hand changes to sexy orange mil sub style..









Beautiful blue Lume of citizen but index dial hr marker is not very strong


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

My white Boss....


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Black Monster with skx171 dial and handset.
dP


----------



## emaniez (Sep 8, 2007)




----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

emaniez said:


>


Nice, but would like to see a better shot of the face of the Caribbean Blue Soxa, please. I am in the process of putting together a watch with the same dial and hands and would like to see how it looks. Thanks.


----------



## emaniez (Sep 8, 2007)

digivandig said:


> Nice, but would like to see a better shot of the face of the Caribbean Blue Soxa, please. I am in the process of putting together a watch with the same dial and hands and would like to see how it looks. Thanks.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice. Mine's going to be an SKX007 with aluminum chapter ring and same dial and hands.


----------



## emaniez (Sep 8, 2007)

digivandig said:


> Nice. Mine's going to be an SKX007 with aluminum chapter ring and same dial and hands.




























Here some with the movement in the other case.


----------



## Deco79 (Jan 24, 2013)

HI,


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

sooo, just a quick wrist shot of my 0020:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

emaniez said:


> Here some with the movement in the other case.


Very close to a mod I've had stuck in my brain lately, except my vision is a 7s26 version; 007 case, 009 dial, with black movement underneath. But those white and orange hands! I would go with this dial but I want more of the black movement to show (and not have a white border around the window) so I want day/date instead of just day.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

My brand new mod, a Seiko 6309 7290 (hands and dial from Dagaz Watch)

View attachment 966338


and this one is finally completed with its new black bezel,

View attachment 966339


More pics here:
Seiko Turtle Black Abyss mod
 Seiko 6309-7290 (1987)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Lstearns33 said:


> Sorry, can't seem to figure out how to get images in here from my phone or photo bucket.


click the 'insert picture' button, and either paste the link to the image or browse for it on your system. It used to be wonky and broken a long while ago but I haven't had any issues for a while.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

Full Gold FFF Vintage b-)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## ZENSKX781 (Aug 11, 2012)

View attachment 970219


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

View attachment 970196


View attachment 970197


6309-7040 w/ 7546 quartz mvmt
6309 date wheel
FFF charcoal sunburst dial- from Dagaz
Stiletto handset- from Dagaz
polished chapter ring- from Dagaz
Black Bay bezel insert- from Dagaz
jubilee bracelet (end links not ideal, but I can swap the bracelet later)

Grandfather's Christmas gift, converted to quartz (it would be too much hassle for him to set the date & time every time switches watches). I had to swap the 6309 day wheel on to the 7546 movement to get the date aligned correctly since the donor movement had a 3:00 crown. He needs something with big hands that contrast on the dial due to his poor eyesight. Great parts from Jake as always.

View attachment 970215


View attachment 970217


7s26-0020
SOXA Caribbean Blue dial- from Dagaz
NEO-UDT handset- from Dagaz
Polished chapter ring- from Dagaz
Big Numbers bezel insert- from Dagaz
Electric blue & black NATO strap

Stepdad's Christmas gift.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

this quartz FFF looks amazing; did the Jake's chapter ring fit without any hassle to the turtle case?


----------



## DeeDee (Nov 8, 2009)

Latest mod, just finished.

View attachment 973467
​


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Here's mine and I wouldn't have it any other way :-! 
View attachment 973573

Mod courtesy of Yobokies.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

beceen said:


> this quartz FFF looks amazing; did the Jake's chapter ring fit without any hassle to the turtle case?


Thank you. As to the fit, no hassle at all, just make sure you get the 6309 version. He has chapter rings for both 7s26 based divers and 6309 based divers.


----------



## DB Broward (Nov 22, 2007)

Damn that's a nice piece. Well done. |>



C4L18R3 said:


> Here's mine and I wouldn't have it any other way :-!
> View attachment 973573
> 
> Mod courtesy of Yobokies.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

DB Broward said:


> Damn that's a nice piece. Well done. |>


Thank you!


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

SKX031 Submariner


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Great look *nicoGT!*


----------



## B1adeRunner (Jul 6, 2011)

Since this is the last night with my Seiko UFO (6138 - 012) Mod  just thought I'd post a look. It will shortly belong to another WUS member...

View attachment 981778
View attachment 981780
View attachment 981781
View attachment 981782


*Details:* Vintage Seiko 6138-0012 automatic Sports Chronograph, modded by MCWW. Cerakote black coated, the hour and minute hand was re-lumed with blue, the 12:00 sub-dial hand was painted red to match the bezel, and the 6:00 sub-dial hand was repainted to match the orange chrono second hand. 44mm case excluding crowns and 48mm lug to lug (altho lugs are hidden). I added a 20mm "carbon fiber" leather strap with PVD buckle and ever so slightly cut the ends to get it to fit.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

20100 said:


> and this one is finally completed with its new black bezel,
> 
> View attachment 966339


That's badass! |>


----------



## Mark50 (Mar 12, 2012)

How did you manage to make the date align at the 4.30 position? I asked if it were posible on another forum and was told it would not work. Do all the dates line up correctly?
Many thanks,
Mark


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

6309 7290 Black Out (Skills, courtesy and patience by Jay at MCWW :-!)

View attachment 982292


View attachment 982294


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

I've always been drawn to a Caribbean blue dialed Doxa. So I decided to mod a 6309 in that theme. Not terribly creative, but I love the look. I bought my parts and tools from Jake and Harold and put it all together myself. It was pretty easy, thanks to the wealth of info on the 'net. I managed to chip off a small piece of paint from the hour hand, so it's got some patina/wabi already. See what you think.










Paint chip :-( Actually, the picture makes it look worse than it actually is.









Harold's BOR bracelet is great!


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

My newest
View attachment 985848
View attachment 985849


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

Jose5 said:


> My newest
> View attachment 985848
> View attachment 985849


 great job mine says hello


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

hi guyz

take an old Seiko, a SNX121










a new Seiko dial from SNKL05










aftermarket hands from 6105-8119










a cheap brown leather strap










an old & noisy 7S26, but which runs good










problem : it's a model for crown at 4, so the date is shifted, never mind, you change the date by a disc that goes well, moreover it's black which will make a tasty contrast with the other disc (white)

put it all together and look at the result:





































case-back form a 7S26-0050


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

Another nice combo Nico.


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

subterfuge said:


> View attachment 970215
> 
> 
> View attachment 970217
> ...


Nice. I have almost the exact same mod being done, slightly different bezel.


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

View attachment 986670
View attachment 986656
View attachment 986657
View attachment 986659
View attachment 986661
View attachment 986665


----------



## the_tool_man (Feb 6, 2012)

^^^ You win ^^^


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

Damn. So, we can just as well close this thread and go home...
Nice mods there, sir. Nice. 
What bezel do you have on the watch beneath the modern FFF?


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

the_tool_man said:


> ^^^ You win ^^^


 Thanks Toolman


beceen said:


> Damn. So, we can just as well close this thread and go home...
> Nice mods there, sir. Nice.
> What bezel do you have on the watch beneath the modern FFF?


Thanks, The Black dialed SKX with all the watches in the box, has Dave Murphy's bezel.


----------



## dartmouthest (Sep 4, 2012)

This is the first completed mod I've ever built. I'm going to redo it later with a fifty five fathom dagaz dial and snow flake hands with a bezel insert tbd, but this was good practice for now. The dial is from dagaz garage sale and the insert was bought used on Wus. Nato strap dagaz, Oyster from William Jean. Stock skx hands and skx009 chapter ring. Nodding watches is the best, big shout outs to the community for helping me get into this! 
Sent from my XT910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

Here's my modded one..................










Started its life as a humble and tired SKX009, I added (all from Yobokies) 007 Sub bezel insert, plongeur white/orange hand set and a PO day/date dial.

Very happy with the parts and I fitted them myself, the scratched marked crystal is really letting it down though.................Must change that one day. Lol.

Gonna get a super oyster bracelet for it very soon.


----------



## edodo (Jul 30, 2010)

_DSC3183


----------



## TristanZ (Jul 2, 2010)

SKX007. Yao dial and hands. Dagaz bezel insert. MCWW 'low light' bead blast finish on the case.

View attachment 994745
View attachment 994746
View attachment 994747


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

Seiko SRP201, with Soxa Silver Dial from Dagaz & Beards Of Rice from Yobokies


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

^^ that soxa dial goes surprisingly well with the SRP case. Not sure about the bezel insert, though... Are the marking on the bezel red or orange?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

A very basic mod.. Added lume pearl on SNZF22. Now it becomes a functional diver watch.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

beceen said:


> ^^ that soxa dial goes surprisingly well with the SRP case. Not sure about the bezel insert, though... Are the marking on the bezel red or orange?


thx, markings are orange, like the minute & the second hands |>


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

Fresh from Yobokies:
View attachment 996730
View attachment 996724


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

nicoGT said:


>


The Yobokies BOR adds something extra to a great looking watch and gives it a really nice vintage look |>


----------



## Mark50 (Mar 12, 2012)

Please can you tell us where you got the red 6309 style hand set from?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

friends watch. It is not strickly Seiko mod, but it uses SKX007 case, with Tenor Dorly jumping hour mechanism. results? Alien! in person it is stunning!

View attachment 998017


View attachment 998018


View attachment 998019


btw: it is 15:38, if anybody asks.


----------



## the_tool_man (Feb 6, 2012)

sinner777 said:


> btw: it is 15:38, if anybody asks.


How can you tell? Or is that the answer no matter what time it is? And, dare I ask, how do you tell the date? I know. Use a calendar.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

...diagonal line from the crown, via central screw.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Now it's a little more modded, Sapphire baby!

View attachment 998361


The next and last thing I'll have done is have the day/date switched over to black.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

SNZH mod, sitting on the bench, in pieces, for the better part of the year.

Drilled case, and added oversized, 8mm divers screw-crown.
Yobokies AR coated sapphire
Refinished/repolished case, and polished chapter ring.
Dagaz bezel insert (was going to use a ceramic, but the fitment with the sloped insert didn't look as "harmonious" as the flat insert)
Seiko NE15B (6R15C) hacking and hand-winding auto.
Brushed crown and bezel
MKII dial
H/M hands from French supplier
Custom red tipped sweep.

The watch isn't perfect, but looks close enough, on the wrist. 

For now it's on a dk brown Hirsh Liberty. I've also got a black w/white stitch Maratac. Thinking about a SS bracelet too.

A few Q&D craptastic pics:


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Lou, that is sweet. That bezel insert does work well with it all.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks Li


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Not keen on the hands but otherwise looks a really good combination |>


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

pascs said:


> Not keen on the hands but otherwise looks a really good combination |>


Thanks. 
Neither was I, but I wanted something different than every thing else I've owned, so I just went ahead and used them. (The hands were originally for a SO homage build, but I didn't have the energy for the added work necessary for an ETA fitment, as well as case machining for a larger dial).

For now, they work well enough.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

bluloo said:


> Thanks.
> Neither was I, but I wanted something different than every thing else I've owned, so I just went ahead and used them. (The hands were originally for a SO homage build, but I didn't have the energy for the added work necessary for an ETA fitment, as well as case machining for a larger dial).
> 
> For now, they work well enough.


I know where you're coming from and you've done a great job with the watch


----------



## vtnzrtx (Feb 12, 2013)

View attachment 998814


I did not have the patience to wait or the experience to mod. Thanks to WUS for sale forums I got this beauty today(although not quite sure if I will keep it. I need something bigger on my chunky wrists).


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)

View attachment 1001533


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

This bad boy was finished today (Friday): (SKX173 + Military Olive Green Dial)




























Very Best Regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

View attachment 1001859


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

here's my new sinn-spork-wannabe with 7002 dial fitted on a 6309 ;-)
it needs new sapphire, though.


















and here's a couple of mods I have:


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

serdal23 said:


> Military Olive Green Dial
> 
> Capt. Serdal


that's a nice dial, where have you found it? Is it a stock one?


----------



## MitchellBush (Mar 28, 2012)

View attachment 1002378


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

My first mod. I know it's been done before, but I love it.









After my first the flood gates opened.


----------



## businesseverywhere (May 30, 2006)

6309/7548 Hybrid


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Wow, that bezel and insert really "classes" it up!



Veatorious said:


> Here is my slightly modified 007. This one has a upgraded bezel, super oyster evo bracelet, and omega inspired insert.
> View attachment 733385
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadowjack (Jun 26, 2011)

My first post after silently looking around on WUS for almost 2 years, my first Seiko mod too. Did this a couple of months ago, nervous as ****.

No classic but a Seiko SNDC47P1 obtained new for 99 bucks. Mods inspired by some others I saw here and done mainly because the original hands were silver and simply unreadable. I also wanted some red and lume on the hands. The leather racing strap finishes the job. The b&w hands are from an unknown donorwatch (besides accumulating watches that I actually hope to wear someday, there's a drawer full of old, broken or cheap ones, meant to re-use the parts).
It's not perfect yet, positions of some hands are slightly off and it could use a 25mm strap, but I'm satisfied with the result for now. The watch looks more expensive too, imho ;o)


----------



## strato76 (Mar 10, 2013)

Sumo Mod

View attachment 1005364


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

Modded Skx779 White Monster Mod
View attachment 1005614
View attachment 1005621
View attachment 1005622
View attachment 1005623


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

More data on the project here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/back-basic-seiko-bolt-831742.html


----------



## broadarrow1011 (Aug 21, 2011)

my seiko 007 marinemaster
View attachment 1008437


View attachment 1008439


other pics here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/rob-van-herpt-my-seiko-poor-marine-master-832338.html


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

carlowus said:


> More data on the project here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/back-basic-seiko-bolt-831742.html


Like it! I was just looking at a Milgauss today as it happens. :-!


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

My Seiko's


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

Pmmm stargate style


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

7002 left hooker with NOS MKII dial and hands... Nice lume! Movement has given up on me though so I'm letting it go to a me home where it can be looked after.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

^^ what chapter ring is that?


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

beceen said:


> ^^ what chapter ring is that?


And why isn't it lined up correctly


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

beceen said:


> ^^ what chapter ring is that?


60 min chapter ring from Dagaz

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

You do have to use a bit of adhesive to keep it in place, but that looks perfectly misaligned, not like it shifted from movement.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

subterfuge said:


> 60 min chapter ring from Dagaz
> 
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
> 
> You do have to use a bit of adhesive to keep it in place, but that looks perfectly misaligned, not like it shifted from movement.


Wow, keen eye subterfuge... blooming 7002 and chapter rings. But what do you mean perfectly misaligned  you mean like I must have intended it to be that bad?

Truth is I only decided to switch the dial upside down after the chapter ring was set. But even then It's off by 5 minutes. Lets just say I'll never (try to) mod a 7002 again. Movement gave up too now so sold for parts today!

I thought it might provoke some discussion. If it had gone to plan it might have been quite good dial and hands are very nice.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Wow, keen eye subterfuge... blooming 7002 and chapter rings. But what do you mean perfectly misaligned  you mean like I must have intended it to be that bad?
> 
> Truth is I only decided to switch the dial upside down after the chapter ring was set. But even then It's off by 5 minutes. Lets just say I'll never (try to) mod a 7002 again. Movement gave up too now so sold for parts today!
> 
> I thought it might provoke some discussion. If it had gone to plan it might have been quite good dial and hands are very nice.


I just meant that it didn't look like it had shifted on it's own, that it was exactly lined up to the other marks on dial & bezel insert, so it was likely placed in that position deliberately. Actually kind of a compliment- I have one on a cerakoted mod I did that I noticed was just a hair off after I had already reset the hardlex, had to pull it out and do it again. If you are using a slice of a dial dot or similar to affix the ch ring, it won't be permanent. And don't give up modding just cause one went sideways.

View attachment 1009728


----------



## the_tool_man (Feb 6, 2012)

After a lengthy ordeal, my "Aerospork" is done, assembled from all-new parts:

Seiko SKX case, bezel, chapter ring, crystal, etc.
Seiko 7S26C movement with black day/date wheels
Seiko SNX809K dial
Floating Pilot hands by Yobokies
Super Engineer II bracelet

View attachment 1009829


View attachment 1009830


I didn't set out to build the whole thing from new parts, but every used part I bought was fake. Long story, covered elsewhere. Actually, Harold did most of the work. I just installed the stem and bracelet. I know there are some who would call this too busy, with all the markers on the dial and chapter ring. But I like it quite a lot. The Super Engineer II bracelet is beautiful, and very comfortable, surpassed only by the bracelet on my Rotary. My only real disappointment is the lume on the dial and second hand. The numbers and hour pips are lumed, but it is very faint. The lume on the second hand doesn't glow at all. The lume on the other hands, by comparison, is almost bright enough to read by.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

subterfuge said:


> I just meant that it didn't look like it had shifted on it's own, that it was exactly lined up to the other marks on dial & bezel insert, so it was likely placed in that position deliberately. Actually kind of a compliment- I have one on a cerakoted mod I did that I noticed was just a hair off after I had already reset the hardlex, had to pull it out and do it again. If you are using a slice of a dial dot or similar to affix the ch ring, it won't be permanent. And don't give up modding just cause one went sideways.
> 
> View attachment 1009728


Kind words and a compliment indeed  looking at your fantastic mods. They really are a faff to get right - the non original chapter rings on these 7002s. I'm definitely not giving up on the mods, just need to be inspired towards a new project. Might be a 
6309 based snowflake if I can find a nice donor...


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Black Bay Homage on Perlon strap.


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

the_tool_man said:


> After a lengthy ordeal, my "Aerospork" is done, assembled from all-new parts:
> 
> Seiko SKX case, bezel, chapter ring, crystal, etc.
> Seiko 7S26C movement with black day/date wheels
> ...


Very nice! If you ever want to part with it please let me know.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

very nice, I like it. Do the markings on the chapter ring align correctly with the ones on the dial? Cause that's always an issue I personally hate



the_tool_man said:


> After a lengthy ordeal, my "Aerospork" is done, assembled from all-new parts:
> 
> Seiko SKX case, bezel, chapter ring, crystal, etc.
> Seiko 7S26C movement with black day/date wheels
> ...


----------



## SneakingWeasel (Feb 13, 2011)

6309 7040 mod.
View attachment 1010406

View attachment 1010407

View attachment 1010410

View attachment 1010411

View attachment 1010413


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

just a small update on my snk809 mod today.. thought I'd try lefty crown. I like it this way. b-)
View attachment 1010746


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

digivandig said:


> Black Bay Homage on Perlon strap.


I had to take the bezel insert out, so while it was out, I put the black one back to see what it would look like. Not bad. Poor Man's Kingston.


----------



## the_tool_man (Feb 6, 2012)

beceen said:


> very nice, I like it. Do the markings on the chapter ring align correctly with the ones on the dial? Cause that's always an issue I personally hate


They're not perfect. But they look a lot better than the photo implies. Most of what you see in the photo is parallax error due to the space between the dial face and where the markings on the chapter ring start. Harold wanted to use a solid-color chapter ring, so he wouldn't have to align them. But I like the markings, so I insisted. I went through such an ordeal to get this watch (fake junk passed off as Seiko parts), I'm willing to live with it for now. Maybe with time, I'll work up the courage to attempt improvement. Honestly, I'm a bit surprised that will all-Seiko parts, there is any way they could be misaligned. But I have little experience with it at this point.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

unfortunately, even OEM original seiko dials are not 100% perfectly aligned.
As far as I know, only citizen's (atessas?) have digitally controlled dials, and there indices are really placed evenly.


----------



## iown2002 (Dec 16, 2011)

First post in mod forum. This was my first try and changing up my 7002. Enjoy!

View attachment 1017253


----------



## bur (Oct 1, 2011)

Seiko 6105 on Hammer. Hand set, dial and insert from Jake. Aged by me. Custom chrome chaptor ring, Rollie Sub triplock crown and case finish, Shawn.


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## angtfuz (Sep 22, 2011)

SubOcean
View attachment 1018146


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Great job with the aging. Did you bake them in the oven? Soak them in tea?



bur said:


> Seiko 6105 on Hammer. Hand set, dial and insert from Jake. Aged by me. Custom chrome chaptor ring, Rollie Sub triplock crown and case finish, Shawn.


----------



## Der Wal (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here*

SKX007 - the watch w/ a thousand faces!

Mine got a flieger treatment:
SEIKO SKX007 on grey Zulu Strap
Flieger dial from Yobokies
Pilot hands from Yobokies
45 bezel insert from Dagaz
Assembed by a watchmaker in Izmir/ Turkey for 10,-$









What an awesome watch the SKX007 is! Mine loses continuously 8,5 secs/day, I will let my watchmaker fix that next time in Izmir.


SKX007 Flieger Mod on a grey Zulu von der Wal auf Flickr


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

bur said:


> Seiko 6105 on Hammer. Hand set, dial and insert from Jake. Aged by me. Custom chrome chaptor ring, Rollie Sub triplock crown and case finish, Shawn.


Had the same dial and similar hands in an SKX007, so I popped them in an 8926 with blue bezel and hi-dome crystal to see how it would look. Pretty cool. Pardon the dust.


----------



## decigam (Apr 9, 2012)

My new yellow SNK:










Originally an SNK809 plus an "exclamation yellow" dial from Dagaz, black/yellow "race" strap from Dagaz and some hands from OFrei, all seen bellow:


















And finally I'm very happy I was able to salvage the original buckle and replace the original cheap looking buckle:










Ed.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

not quite a Seiko mod, but it's using Seiko bezel, so here it goes, the orient/seiko hybrid:]


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Had some spare inserts so I decided to make one wabi.


----------



## bigdaddylove (Apr 4, 2010)

I'd like to know as well. Is there a parts source to mod the 7t92s like the 7s26?

Thanks!


----------



## bigdaddylove (Apr 4, 2010)

Awesome! I love the day/date 24 hour military mods!


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

SKX007 SOXA mod performed by Duarte Mendonca at North East Watch Works. Turned out great! Duarte does quality work with a fast turnaround!


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

my first custom skx

props to yobokies for mod, dave for the bezel ring & 2manywatchs for the bezel insert


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

I got this on Monday.

PMMM - Sapphire Crystal with AR, SKX171 dial, Samurai Ti hands with red tipped second hand.

Duarte, put the dial and hands in. Great to deal with and super fast turnaround.


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice! I've got a yellow one like this in the works with Duarte as well - can't wait!



DiveCon2007 said:


> SKX007 SOXA mod performed by Duarte Mendonca at North East Watch Works. Turned out great! Duarte does quality work with a fast turnaround!
> 
> View attachment 1032045


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Just received today - 007 modded by Yobokies

- Patti


----------



## spena (Mar 22, 2013)

Yoda2005 said:


> I got this on Monday.
> 
> PMMM - Sapphire Crystal with AR, SKX171 dial, Samurai Ti hands with red tipped second hand.
> 
> Duarte, put the dial and hands in. Great to deal with and super fast turnaround.


very nice! could you tell me where can I get SKX171 dial & Samurai Ti hands

edit
found the dial @ Chronograph.com


----------



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)

7s26 movement in a 7009 case


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

my take on the planet monster 007

purchased from HDEddie1 cheers mate

watch was originally an SKX007 with the following mods installed:

- BLACK MONSTER dial, chapter ring & white seconds hand
- ORANGE MONSTER hour & minute hands
- Seiko display case back
- Yobokies Planet Ocean insert


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

wow, that looks very good. I like that you kept the original chapter ring, great mod.


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

beceen said:


> wow, that looks very good. I like that you kept the original chapter ring, great mod.


cant take credit for this beauty, it originally belonged to forum member HDEddie1

props to Eddie, for selling it & being great seller/forum member :-!


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

beceen said:


> that's a nice dial, where have you found it? Is it a stock one?


Thank you for your kind words, Beceen. I sourced it from chronograph.com, however they had only one.

Very Best Regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## guitargonaut (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SNZH55 screw down big crown


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

LeeMorgan said:


> SNZH55 screw down big crown
> 
> View attachment 1043559


So awesome. Where did you source the crown and tube?


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

@3pointross

I found on my watchsmith bench, left there by one of his customer (From an old Omega Seamaster).
It's an easy find in quite all parts supply shop (generic screw down crown one gasket).


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

nicoGT said:


>


Wow, I really like that. I've never seen one with that look. Very nice.


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

*1/2 Seiko*

I didn't want to do a Tudor Homage, so I added Rose gold colored Mercedes Hands, and a Brown Colored Bezel insert. I still have to remove the Invicta Logo on the side of the case. It has the NH35a movement. The black dialed Invicta, I removed the Logo on the side already. It has a Miyota Automatic movement in it.


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: 1/2 Seiko*

nice brown bezel jose, i don't come across many brown bezels sorta reminds me of clint eastwood's root beer rolex

anyhow, im admiring the blank murphy bezel ring on my SKX171 before applying the bezel insert

much respect to Dave Murphy for crafting these beautys, which are my favourite seiko mod of all time










ring cleaned, adhesive & insert installed :-d


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Seiko SKX173 with olive green military dial:



Very Best Regards . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Beau Bands (Nov 14, 2012)

300m EcoZilla.
Ceracoated black bezel. Bead blasted. Suppa adapters. Oyster.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Not quite earth shattering but a mod none-the-less. Really think the silver dialed Pogue looks better with the Coke bezel. Just my opinion of course.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

SNZD71 Soxa


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

My two new creations. Planet Sumo with oem omega PO hands and my Seiko Brightz Pheonix tribute 007.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

SKX031 62mas like :


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

New arrivals:

- Patti


----------



## britewhite (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

6309 with 6105 dial and hands, black date wheel and chrome chapter ring. I buyed it as it is but changed insert back to Seiko's.


----------



## T6061 (Mar 20, 2012)

Very nice NicoGT! Another tasteful mod!


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

Updated pictures on the Invicta's with NH35 and Miyota movement. The One with Dagaz dial previously had a Brown Silicone strap with curved ends. I thought t was too much brown for the watch. I found this inexpensive Alligator strap, and I think it's a better color for the watch. I painted the Invicta Logo and Wing Flat black on the watch with the Miyota movement. It still can be seen, but its more of a ghost image.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Nice work on those 2, Jose.


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

Here is my completed SKX007 mod. All parts (dial, hands, bezel insert, stainless steel chapter ring, double domed sapphire) are from Yobokies. Parts installed by a local watchmaker.









Overall I'm pleased, but I'm not liking the Mercedes Benz hands as much as I thought. I'm already thinking about alternatives...

Trip


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Nice work on those 2, Jose.


Thanks. My next step on the Miyota watch is Im thinking of luming the winged tail on the second hand. That should look cool in the dark. Watching the wings fly around in a circle.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree that putting Mercedes hands on a Seiko just doesn't make sense. Not a fan of PO or other well known designs on a mod either.


----------



## Luso308win (Mar 5, 2008)

ManMachine said:


> I agree that putting Mercedes hands on a Seiko just doesn't make sense. Not a fan of PO or other well known designs on a mod either.


Mercedes hands are pretty generic and I don´t see a problem with that. However, trying too much to make a watch into something that it isn´t does not work for me. IMHO, a clever modification should always enhance the original design, making it more functional and/or coherent. If the mod fails in ANY of this goals, modding is pointless. Folks can tell that they have done this or that because they "just like it". More power to them, but with that reasoning anything goes and become irrelevant and lowers the value of the piece. And I say this after making costly some mistakes. My perfect mod is one that balances enhancements in durability, readability and elegance, all achieved using only original Seiko parts. Take the SKX007, as an exemple: it is a pretty good watch as it is, but you WILL enhance it with a PMMM. I don´t see many skx007 mods that achieve that. And it will always be a Seiko.


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

tripreed said:


> Here is my completed SKX007 mod. All parts (dial, hands, bezel insert, stainless steel chapter ring, double domed sapphire) are from Yobokies. Parts installed by a local watchmaker.
> 
> View attachment 1051940
> 
> ...


Here is my 007.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

My most recent project Seiko Black Pilot


----------



## box_of (Jan 31, 2012)

My most recent work:









I've spent several months collecting these parts:
SKX007 case
movt w/ black day/date wheel out of my snk809
Murphy bezel
ceramic ebay insert
domed plexi
black monster dial
Al chapter ring and soxa hand set (going to swap the hour hand for something fatter)
orange nato from C&B


----------



## Mark50 (Mar 12, 2012)

Got hold of a MM300 dial at last for my 6309-7040


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

Mark50 said:


> Got hold of a MM300 dial at last for my 6309-7040


great job ! |>


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

SKX007 Soxa Blue


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

SKX031 62mas like


----------



## Fuzzylogic (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## KBeas (Apr 29, 2013)

This is my first post...guess I was bitten by the bug! Anyway, here are a few photos of my last mod: SKX007 - Sea Explorer dial, Plongeur hands, Blancpain style bezel insert, Marathon compass, Zulu strap, new crystal, satin finish on case.


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

nicoGT said:


> SKX007 Soxa Blue


Really nicely done. Which hands are those?


----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

Alex.C said:


> Really nicely done. Which hands are those?


Looks like 6105 minute and hour hands paired with a "box" white second hand. All available from Jake B at 10watches.com


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

The blue Soxa certainly looks quite different in different lighting. the bezel insert looks purple, is that the intention?


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

That insert would look good on my Project Purple 7002...


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

plainsimple said:


> Looks like 6105 minute and hour hands paired with a "box" white second hand. All available from Jake B at 10watches.com


|>
except UTE white second hand ;-)


----------



## Mark01 (Nov 12, 2008)

Bund mod that I did recently

SKX007
Murphy Bezel
Dagaz dial & Chapter Ring, Bezel Insert
Yobokies AR Saphire Crystal
Combination of Dagaz & Yobokies Hands
Crownguards removed 
Caseback Sterilized










Caseback


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I chanced upon this bezel that one of our fellow forumers is making for the Vostok Amphibias and I really love it.

Unfortunately, I've already got two bezels from Meranom on their way to me for my Amphibia.

Then I started thinking, wouldn't it be cool to have a similar bezel for the SKX007? I suppose if anyone is interested, you could drop the maker a PM. I thought about it, but I've already got a bezel from Dave Murphy and a ceramic bezel insert for my latest mod.

Tempting, tempting...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/bezel-handmade-vostok-amphibian-778322-5.html#post6275604


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Mark01 said:


> Caseback


That's a NICE crown guard removal... I think that'd be a cool mod to at least have one of... too bad no one offers that kind of work as an affordable service...


----------



## box_of (Jan 31, 2012)

Just a quick one I put together tonight


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

tripreed said:


> Here is my completed SKX007 mod. All parts (dial, hands, bezel insert, stainless steel chapter ring, double domed sapphire) are from Yobokies. Parts installed by a local watchmaker.
> 
> View attachment 1051940
> 
> ...


I believed it will looks good with Dagaz PO hands.


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

This is what the SARB059 should have looked like imho:
























And thanks to Jake and Jack now mine does!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

deluded said:


> I chanced upon this bezel that one of our fellow forumers is making for the Vostok Amphibias and I really love it.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've already got two bezels from Meranom on their way to me for my Amphibia.
> 
> ...


What does it look like? Any pics?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

rammerjammer said:


> What does it look like? Any pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Silly me, and there I was wondering how come no one seemed interested. I forgot to post the link to the thread I was talking about.

Here it is: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/bezel-handmade-vostok-amphibian-778322-5.html#post6275604

And my previous post has been edited to include the link too.


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

deluded said:


> Silly me, and there I was wondering how come no one seemed interested. I forgot to post the link to the thread I was talking about.
> 
> Here it is: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/bezel-handmade-vostok-amphibian-778322-5.html#post6275604
> 
> And my previous post has been edited to include the link too.


That is a great looking bezel.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Jose5 said:


> That is a great looking bezel.


I really like how it looks. But I won't be getting one any time soon as I've mentioned earlier. Two bezels for my Amphibia on their way from Meranom.

And I'd be paying more than the price of my Amphibia if I were to get one of those.


----------



## newwatcher85 (Apr 11, 2013)

My Seiko 7002 pepsi bezel and aftermarket yellow dial..on leather nato..









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Recently modified 6309-7040

Bead blasted case, bezel, crown, back; Dagaz dial, snowflake hands, IDF bezel insert; Domed crystal; on leather NATO & Modena Tropic rubber


----------



## the_tool_man (Feb 6, 2012)

newwatcher85 said:


> My Seiko 7002 pepsi bezel and aftermarket yellow dial..on leather nato..


That dial looks good. I really wish the aftermarket would offer more original-ish dials for the 7S26. I'd love to see dials of standard configuration but in other colors, for example. You can get a 7002 dial in any color you want, made with sufficient quality to pass as a Seiko piece. Such dials do exist for the 7S26, but are cheaply made and look like crap. I hate how they use black around the luminous markers, rather than white like a real one. Maybe some day...


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Guys.... I am thinking of trying my first ever mod that I am going to do myself. I started by looking for the cheapest automatic diver looking seiko. I think the cheapest is SNZF17K1. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Secondly I went through lots of pictures in this thread and liked two dials and one set of hands which I think will look good together . Pictures posted below are taken from fellow modders pictures in this thread itself. Thanks in advance.

Dial options.....
















Hands I liked....








Now what I need to know is firstly will the dials/hands shown above fit the SNZF17K1?
Picture of the SNZF17K1








Secondly if they are of the right size, where do I buy them from?

All help will be most appreciated.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Check out Dagaz and Yobokies. I'm pretty sure they'll all fit. But for the dial, get the one that says the crown is at the same position as yours for convenience.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is my latest:


----------



## aardys (Aug 7, 2012)

my watch - my moded skx031 . merc hands , super oyster bracelet, 3 mm thick dome crystal, as close as I can get to the seadweller /1680


----------



## Notlob (Mar 14, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> Guys.... I am thinking of trying my first ever mod that I am going to do myself. I started by looking for the cheapest automatic diver looking seiko. I think the cheapest is SNZF17K1. Please correct me if I am wrong.


I have the black version of your base watch - the SNZF21. One thing to note, the bezel insert looks really cheap, and since it's not a popular model there aren't a lot of options to upgrade it. You might be happier spending a few more dollars and starting with the 007, you'll have a better-looking base watch, and possibly more options for parts.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Notlob said:


> I have the black version of your base watch - the SNZF21. One thing to note, the bezel insert looks really cheap, and since it's not a popular model there aren't a lot of options to upgrade it. You might be happier spending a few more dollars and starting with the 007, you'll have a better-looking base watch, and possibly more options for parts.


Thanks...... I gathered as much when I was scouting for mod parts today.
Any sources besides Yobokies and Dagaz ?


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

6309-7040 SKX007


----------



## DeeDee (Nov 8, 2009)

my latest mod...Dagaz Ploprof SKX...






​


----------



## ck.ravuri (May 13, 2013)

cant resist to share i just register to share these pics....
ordered solar one will recieve in a week and post them too....


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

fatehbajwa said:


> Guys.... I am thinking of trying my first ever mod that I am going to do myself. I started by looking for the cheapest automatic diver looking seiko. I think the cheapest is SNZF17K1. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Secondly I went through lots of pictures in this thread and liked two dials and one set of hands which I think will look good together . Pictures posted below are taken from fellow modders pictures in this thread itself. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


The first mod was done by myself, the dial will fit and it is original Seiko. However be advised that it does not have any lume and that is why I used it on a case/watch that had lume on the chapter ring. You can get this from Rob at monsterwatch.eu:










The second watch has a dial from Dagaz (Jake) and the hands are from Yobokies. Both work on the SNZF17 but you need to get the dial made for crown at 3 o'clock. That dial also has almost no lume however.


----------



## jxl (Oct 15, 2010)

My Seiko SKX009
- Big # engraved silver bezel 
- FFF blue dial + hands


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

My latest project:


----------



## bur (Oct 1, 2011)

Sumo with MM300 dial and hand swap


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 22, 2010)

SKX007 mod Jake's style:


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Skx033 with fff blue sunburst dial , silver chapter ring, bezel insert, unknown hands. Hirsch liberty golden brown strap


----------



## BelgianR26 (May 15, 2013)

Could somebody tell me which mods have been done to this skx007?


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

BelgianR26 said:


> View attachment 1091099
> 
> Could somebody tell me which mods have been done to this skx007?


Looks like the hands have been replaced and inner bezel removed

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

sdelcegno said:


> Looks like the hands have been replaced and inner bezel removed
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


Also has an skx021 dial and sub style bezel insert. Pretty cool IMO.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

There is no inner bezel; it is the chapter ring that has been removed.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


> There is no inner bezel; it is the chapter ring that has been removed.


The chapter ring is there, it's just silver.


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

I really like the case. The day time shot shows the dial markers to be a tad too big for my aesthetic view. The lume shots have the markers perfect in size.
Of course, I could always wear one like this at night ;-)

Nice one just the same


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

6R15 inside :


----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

robbie409 said:


> 6R15 inside :


How do you get the date to line up, when the crown position is different from the 6105 case?


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

It is the dial of the SRP043, that one needs the crown at 4.
win-win !


----------



## T6061 (Mar 20, 2012)

sdelcegno said:


> Looks like the hands have been replaced and inner bezel removed
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


... and the SKX007 dial has been swapped out for the SKX031 dial.


----------



## Mark01 (Nov 12, 2008)

Put this one together a few weeks ago


----------



## BelgianR26 (May 15, 2013)

Maybe à stupid question but is it possible to put à screw crown on à seiko snzf17?


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

BelgianR26 said:


> Maybe à stupid question but is it possible to put à screw crown on à seiko snzf17?


Think Jack at IWW can convert the crown to the Rollie style "trip-lock" which screws down. Would have to ask him to be certain. Great guy too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rammerjammer (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, it's neither a Seiko nor a Citizen. Doesn't have a Miyota motor either as its one of a few Cave Dweller II "S" models with an ETA 2824-2. It has been modded though. Had Jack at IWW swap the hour and minute hands for Dagaz black sword hands. Then had him re-lume them in the same blue-green lume as the dial. To me it's an improvement but I'm a sucker for sword hands...

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

robbie409 said:


> 6R15 inside :


that is outstanding, great one! where have you sourced the Spork dial? (just don't tell me you had a spork just laying around
what chapter ring is it?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## craigger (Dec 11, 2010)

chapter ring is not quite aligned, but you get the idea...








end links on their way from cousinsuk.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

craigger said:


> chapter ring is not quite aligned, but you get the idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Can you tell me the part no. for endlinks for the case?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BelgianR26 (May 15, 2013)

craigger said:


> chapter ring is not quite aligned, but you get the idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

*SEIKO **MODEL 7002-7001-A/1*, *QUARTZ MODDED,*
*
PRODUCT DESCRIPTION: * *Serial Number: 590066 
**Dial*: New After-market Yobokies. Plongeur luminous hands.
*Case*: Highly polished Original Seiko Stainless Steel Case in excellent condition, with light signs of use. 
*Bezel*: Original Seiko Bi-directional Bezel turns with 60 ratcheted 'clicks'. After-market Yobokies insert, Stainless Steel.
*Crown* Original, Seiko screw down ridged edge stainless steel crown offset at 10 o'clock position.
*Crystal:* Original, Seiko scratch resistant mineral glass, new.
*Movement*: Modded with Seiko 7546 Quartz movement. Serviced.
*Strap: *NATO, green watch band.
*Running condition*: Keeping excellent time. The movement has been regulated,Oiled and Serviced.
*Measurements* Width without crown - 42 mm, Lug to Lug - 45 mm, depth 13 mm. 
*Other*: Very distinctive new Yobokies Greenish colour dial, silver bezel insert and plongeur handshttp://img1.imagilive.com/0513/P5180127.JPG


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

SEIKO-6309-729A


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

7s26-0029/A0,
























lefty BB Tribute mod.


----------



## craigger (Dec 11, 2010)

liwang22 said:


> Nice. Can you tell me the part no. for endlinks for the case?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Not yet. I'm still trying to hunt some down without having to pay CousinsUK $14 for shipping 35g worth of metal.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

6309-7290, with yellow dial. I thought about getting an orange, but since there are many other orange choices, decided to proceed with yellow first.

I like combination with the stock chapter ring. A yellow chapter ring may be too bright.

On sand 2-ring zulu right now, and will put on a black isofrane once the SDF spring bars arrive. I like the black/yellow contrast better.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

SEIKO 6309
Modified with Desert Storm dial from StealthDials and pilot style hands on Olive NATO strap.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

Sweet and simple!


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## bur (Oct 1, 2011)

Sumo with MM300 dial and hands. On one of Harolds Anvils and custom endlinks


----------



## stere (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Bulova Marine Star open Heart with sword hands installed:


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

Poor Man Marine Master


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

carlowus said:


> Bulova Marine Star open Heart with sword hands installed:


That is really cool. Always liked this model, surprised its not more popular.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Hope to see a mod based on the Pelagos design.


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

My latest mods over the past 2 months:

Rally mod (Inspired by aladin_sane)








Pilot mod








UDT Sub








Group shot


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

My latest mod. Not sure about the seconds though.


----------



## ZacDavies (Aug 9, 2012)

nicoGT said:


>


Love that strap, where'd you get it?


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yellow_Wire said:


> My latest mods over the past 2 months:
> 
> Rally mod (Inspired by aladin_sane)
> View attachment 1123666


That is a beautiful Rally diver mod. Got any more photos for us fans? Thanks.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

SKX007 w/ 171 dial and ss chapter ring.
dP


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi all here is my skx011 with vintage hands and silver bezel insert on pvd mesh


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

SKX007 newly modded and ready for the summer time!

Previous mod:










New summer insert:




























Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> That is a beautiful Rally diver mod. Got any more photos for us fans? Thanks.


Thank you for the kind words!

These are the only other photos I have of the watch:


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yellow_Wire said:


> Thank you for the kind words!
> 
> These are the only other photos I have of the watch:
> 
> ...


Simply awesome. Please wear your rally diver with pride.|>


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

ZacDavies said:


> Love that strap, where'd you get it?


Meyhofer "Messina" ;-)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Took an old Seiko Air Diver's watch and threw the movement and dial into a NOS Pulsar case.


----------



## Stike1964 (May 25, 2009)

Baby Tuna Mod


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

spuds288 said:


> Took an old Seiko Air Diver's watch and threw the movement and dial into a NOS Pulsar case.


If you ever get rid of this you'll probably have someone scratching their head in the future... =)


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Father-in-law's birthday/Father's Day gift.

Seiko 6309-7290
Dagaz Plongeur hands
Dagaz Yellow S.A.T. dial

On 3 ring strap









On leather


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

6309 7040 Mil-Flake mod

Fully bead blasted case with polished tsunami logo on case back.
Dagaz snowflake dial, hands
Dagaz IDF bezel
Matt black rehaut
Yobokies sapphire crystal
Yobokies isofrane style band


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Rush said:


> View attachment 1131323


I think I recognise that one... looks great on leather


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> I think I recognise that one... looks great on leather


Heheh, thank you.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

This one is more a de-mod. Got this as a Loys modified 6309 and I never warmed to it so I decided to put it back to near standard with some spares I had.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

Picture removed as it was too small.


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sorry for the terrible iPhone picture


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Soxa blue mod by Duarte at NEWW, with sapphire crystal, on blue isofrane. The vintage styled bezel insert stays.


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Dagaz superdome snowflake. This is for sure a keeper.


----------



## MartinCRC (Jun 3, 2008)

Three recently completed projects, the first two built up from empty SKX divers cases:










and the third on a 6105 case fitted with a 6306A movement:










Martin


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

zeroes n ones said:


> View attachment 1143768
> 
> 
> View attachment 1143769


Nice! Where did you get that sweet coin-edge bezel?


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

Monocrom said:


> Nice! Where did you get that sweet coin-edge bezel?


shipped em from Murphy Manufacturing trading out of Rochester, New York

bear in mind this bezel ring is friction movement & loses the beloved unidirectional ratcheting action
but dont worry, if installed properly bezel ring is smooth and not easily accidently adjusted

Murphys offer three different bezel replacements for seiko skx divers, this one is the SE2050


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

zeroes n ones said:


> shipped em from Murphy Manufacturing trading out of Rochester, New York
> 
> bear in mind this bezel ring is friction movement & loses the beloved unidirectional ratcheting action
> but dont worry, if installed properly bezel ring is smooth and not easily accidently adjusted
> ...


Thanks! I appreciate the response.


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

no worries

now if i could get my hands on dagaz triple grip bezel


----------



## snzh55 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi everyone here.
Does anybody know what kind of bezel (other models I mean ) could match to my SEIKO SNZH55? Dimensions, Article, Specifications etc....
Glass replacement is needed (flat instead of domed, is it also possible?). At the same time I've decided
to change the bezel. Does anybody know something about the changes I intend to make?
Thanks in advance to everyone for any useful infos!!!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

A very simple mod that I did.............modding seems to be getting addictive.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Bought this 6309 from Loyswatch on eBay, then I put an AR domed sapphire and SS bezel insert and this is the outcome. Love the sapphire on this thing.









Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

MW70's PMMM


----------



## Joshua82 (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

carlowus said:


>


That looks familiar!


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

Seiko Atlas, Yobokies domed coated sapphire, SKX007 insert bezel


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

nicoGT said:


> Seiko Atlas, Yobokies domed coated sapphire, SKX007 insert bezel


This looks great. Been thinking about changing the bezel insert on my atlas for quite some time. You may have just convinced me.


----------



## Mark50 (Mar 12, 2012)

Tinned turtle - 6309-7290 machined to accept bespoke Tuna shroud. 7548 movement, dial and hanfds.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Posted before but here is MW70's MIL-Flake 6309 7040... on lovely 3 ring ZULU.


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

Seiko PVD SRP313 Night Dracula


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

for my girlfriend






























































snxa11


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Greatsteaks said:


> Seiko PVD SRP313 Night Dracula


This is extremely cool. Painted the bezel and swapped the dial in, I'm assuming?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

nicoGT said:


>


Wow. NicoGT, that is a beauty!


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

thank you


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## kerangaro (Nov 6, 2009)




----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

It was a busy day in the Batcave!!


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

Was imagining my 009 with green bezel and thought it would look fun, then did a google search and came up with these:

I think it will be fun to switch the bezel inserts occasionally, green or black (007). Anyone here know the steps to remove and install the bezel insert? Does it involve removing the whole bezel?


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

snx111k on China made oyster bracelet:


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

zs3889 said:


> Was imagining my 009 with green bezel and thought it would look fun, then did a google search and came up with these:
> 
> I think it will be fun to switch the bezel inserts occasionally, green or black (007). Anyone here know the steps to remove and install the bezel insert? Does it involve removing the whole bezel?
> 
> View attachment 1158444


I recently changed the bezel and insert on my SKX007 to a green sub, keeping the original bezel and black bezel insert so that I can swap them back and forth. It's a lot easier to swap entire bezel and insert than swapping inserts everytime you want to change the look of your watch.

You can order a new SKX007 bezel from yobokies You can order bezel inserts from yobokies and dagaz watch ltd.

Here are some easy instructions on how to change your bezel: Seiko SKX-007 to 009 Bezel Conversion

Good luck.


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> I recently changed the bezel and insert on my SKX007 to a green sub, keeping the original bezel and black bezel insert so that I can swap them back and forth. It's a lot easier to swap entire bezel and insert than swapping inserts everytime you want to change the look of your watch.
> 
> You can order a new SKX007 bezel from yobokies You can order bezel inserts from yobokies and dagaz watch ltd.
> 
> ...


Yea I saw and read the link you posted too, but I thought removing and replacing the insert should be easier than removing and replacing the whole bezel. It looks complicated with the knife and all, plus I don't wanna risk damaging any part of my watch during the process. Correct me if I am wrong but it certainly looks easier to remove the bezel insert itself, rather than the whole bezel.


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> I recently changed the bezel and insert on my SKX007 to a green sub, keeping the original bezel and black bezel insert so that I can swap them back and forth. It's a lot easier to swap entire bezel and insert than swapping inserts everytime you want to change the look of your watch.
> 
> You can order a new SKX007 bezel from yobokies You can order bezel inserts from yobokies and dagaz watch ltd.
> 
> ...


Yea I saw and read the link you posted too, but I thought removing and replacing the insert should be easier than removing and replacing the whole bezel. It looks complicated with the knife and all, plus I don't wanna risk damaging any part of my watch during the process. Correct me if I am wrong but it certainly looks easier to remove the bezel insert itself, rather than the whole bezel.


----------



## zs3889 (Mar 3, 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

zs3889 said:


> Yea I saw and read the link you posted too, but I thought removing and replacing the insert should be easier than removing and replacing the whole bezel. It looks complicated with the knife and all, plus I don't wanna risk damaging any part of my watch during the process. Correct me if I am wrong but it certainly looks easier to remove the bezel insert itself, rather than the whole bezel.


To remove the bezel insert, generally you have to remove the bezel itself complete with the knife prying process (someone correct me if I'm wrong). That's why it was suggested to simply have different bezels with the inserts already mounted.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

correct

the insert is glued on the bezel and sometimes can be damaged/bent when removed

it is far easier to change the bezel than the insert


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

zs3889 said:


> Yea I saw and read the link you posted too, but I thought removing and replacing the insert should be easier than removing and replacing the whole bezel. It looks complicated with the knife and all, plus I don't wanna risk damaging any part of my watch during the process. Correct me if I am wrong but it certainly looks easier to remove the bezel insert itself, rather than the whole bezel.


That's a negative Ghost Rider, the pattern is full. It is far easier to remove the bezel with a sharp knife rather than trying to remove the insert and re-glue it everytime you want to change the look of your watch.

I am no watchsmith, and if I can remove the bezel with a sharp knife, you can do it too. Good luck.:-!


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

sergio65 said:


> correct
> 
> the insert is glued on the bezel and sometimes can be damaged/bent when removed
> 
> it is far easier to change the bezel than the insert


Roger that. What he said.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Aitch said:


> To remove the bezel insert, generally you have to remove the bezel itself complete with the knife prying process (someone correct me if I'm wrong). That's why it was suggested to simply have different bezels with the inserts already mounted.


Roger that. What he said.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Seiko SKX009 still sporting a shark mesh bracelet. It's had a facelift with a new S-5 Sports Rally insert and new bezel. Thanks to Yellow_Wire for the inspiration.


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Here's my Seiko SKX009 still sporting a shark mesh bracelet. It's had a facelift with a new S-5 Sports Rally insert and new bezel. Thanks to Yellow_Wire for the inspiration.
> View attachment 1162978


Looking good! :-!

Thanks for the kind words but I can't take all the credit. I was also inspired by another forum member when I saw his mods.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Time to post this. SKX031 with Dagaz Watch vintage-style hands and NatoStrapCo strap.


Seiko SKX031 mod by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## shiroang (Jul 23, 2013)

nicoGT said:


> for my girlfriend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really lovely and classy looking!
Your girlfriend gonna be happy!


----------



## 6_String_Slinger (Jun 20, 2013)

Nice...Where did you get the bezel for the SKX on the top left pic???



MartinCRC said:


> Three recently completed projects, the first two built up from empty SKX divers cases:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Its a Murphy bezel

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

hi guyz

I'm looking for a Dagaz Crown, for my next mod










https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/wtb-dagaz-crown-893401.html

If you have one you save my life |>


----------



## korupt (Jul 1, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> A very simple mod that I did.............modding seems to be getting addictive.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1145350


I Need this dial in my life, may i ask where i can buy this for my own H55.

Craig


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

korupt said:


> I Need this dial in my life, may i ask where i can buy this for my own H55.
> 
> Craig


It's from 10watches.com.


----------



## RobR (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's a mod I did a few months back to take an SKX 007 to an A35 with Dagaz hands, bezel insert and domed sapphire. Rob


----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is one I just put together out of parts that I had. The case was originally bought as a movement donor for another mod. The hands and dial I recently got from another WUS. I accidently ordered the NATO in the wrong size. When it arrived, I started thinking about that case. I Scotchbrited the sides leaving the "bezel" polished, grabbed an old movement, and put it together.

It's smaller that the watches I usually wear, but I kinda like the look. Reminds me of the old military issue watches.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

my toolwatch :


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

& my summer watch :


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Nico, that is one sweet looking watch!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Alec J (Jul 20, 2013)

Belokan said:


> My SKX009 died today ... please welcome my SUB009


This watch is sick! Can someone tell me where to get the bezel?


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Alec J said:


> This watch is sick! Can someone tell me where to get the bezel?


http://www.murphymanufacturing.com/seiko_bezel_2030.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

Srp Blue Sunburst Monster


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

Srp Denver Bronco Monster
The blue PVD bezel doesn't really look as blue in the picture.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Greatsteaks said:


> Srp Denver Bronco Monster
> The blue PVD bezel doesn't really look as blue in the picture.


Ehhh....... think I prefer the original format.


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

xzqt said:


> Ehhh....... think I prefer the original format.


Bet your not a Broncos Fan. This will be my game day watch!


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## revad (Aug 8, 2010)

I know it says Deep Blue, but it has a Seiko movement, so I suppose it counts. Took the movement and dial out of its really big case and put it into something more wearable. Want to get a polished case for it instead of the brushed.


----------



## chris415 (Aug 19, 2013)

That's Awesome!!!!!


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

don't see much of this model, but I think its great


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

^^ Re. that rare model:

What did you do to it to modify it?


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> ^^ Re. that rare model:
> 
> What did you do to it to modify it?


Ceramic coated, painted the seconds hand, painted the chapter ring, and painted bezel markers


----------



## Enoslives5 (May 16, 2012)

revad said:


> I know it says Deep Blue, but it has a Seiko movement, so I suppose it counts. Took the movement and dial out of its really big case and put it into something more wearable. Want to get a polished case for it instead of the brushed.


What case did you use?


----------



## revad (Aug 8, 2010)

Enoslives5 said:


> What case did you use?


Just an old one I had a from a a cheap Chinese watch I bought off eBay because it had a set of hands that I was looking for to put on another watch. It was cheaper to buy a whole watch than a set of hands.


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

SNZH55.

Dagaz dial.
Yobokies hands and insert.
Screw down, big crown.
Seiko 4S36 movement.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Changed from Nato to black leather... Seiko military....


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

How did you get the movement to fit? Did you need a spacer or something?


revad said:


> Just an old one I had a from a a cheap Chinese watch I bought off eBay because it had a set of hands that I was looking for to put on another watch. It was cheaper to buy a whole watch than a set of hands.


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

sdelcegno said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Is that yobokies lume bezel?


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes red glass lume bezel.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

I
















Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Love the red lume bezel. I plan on ordering it for my 6309 Black Bay mod to crank it up a notch. I am a bit concerned about the durability of it however.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Just completed birthday present for my little aunt.

Started with a factory fresh SKX-009.









Seiko 5 Sports Bezel Insert
Dagaz Polished Chapter Ring
Dagaz Ocean C1 Handset
Personalized Dial
Teal / Black NATO Strap


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow! Didya make the dial yerself? or...?



subterfuge said:


> Just completed birthday present for my little aunt.
> 
> Started with a factory fresh SKX-009.
> 
> ...


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Wow! Didya make the dial yerself? or...?


I printed it. I'd like to figure out a way to paint them correctly on metal, but other than the most simple designs, its near impossible to get things as precise as I'd like.


----------



## original_chronokid (Jan 21, 2008)

*ODD MOD







*


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

You can get one of those tampography pad printers on the Bay. DIAL PRINT (pad print) - YouTube Nice job. I really like what you did!


subterfuge said:


> I printed it. I'd like to figure out a way to paint them correctly on metal, but other than the most simple designs, its near impossible to get things as precise as I'd like.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Robot L337 said:


> You can get one of those tampography pad printers on the Bay. DIAL PRINT (pad print) - YouTube Nice job. I really like what you did!


Thx for posting that! 
That video deserves to be seen by more people! I am gonna share / repost in PUBLIC.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Robot L337 said:


> You can get one of those tampography pad printers on the Bay. DIAL PRINT (pad print) - YouTube Nice job. I really like what you did!


Thank you for the compliment, and thank you for the link.


----------



## DeeDee (Nov 8, 2009)

Seiko 5 Blue Mote dial and Yobokies PVD bezel insert.


----------



## revad (Aug 8, 2010)

Robot L337 said:


> How did you get the movement to fit? Did you need a spacer or something?


The holder for the seiko movement was about 1mm to small for the case, so there was a little bit of play and it would rattle a little. So I got a thin piece of plastic and cut a small strip that I encircled the movement holder wedging it between the case and the holder. Doesn't look the best, but no one will ever see it and it works.

Put an orange leather strap on it, looks better than the black.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Got this from Yobokies.


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

007


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Got this from Yobokies.


Heh. Did you get this dial recently or sometime back? I don't see it in yokobies catalog


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Just finished this one today. My vintage inspired Rally mod:

- Seiko 5 Blue Mote Dial
- Original Seiko Vintage Style White Stripe Hour and Minute Hand
- Yobokies Red Lance Second Hand
- Yobokies Bubble Boy Sapphire Crystal
- Silver Chapter Ring with black ticks
- Rally Diver Blue bezel insert
- Tungchoy's Retro Razor bracelet


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yellow_Wire said:


> Just finished this one today. My vintage inspired Rally mod:
> 
> - Seiko 5 Blue Mote Dial
> - Original Seiko Vintage Style White Stripe Hour and Minute Hand
> ...


Another great Rally diver mod. The bracelet looks great with this watch.


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> Another great Rally diver mod. The bracelet looks great with this watch.


Thank you for the kind words! The bracelet was a "must have" for this mod!

This was the watch and pics that inspired me to build my mod:





















(Pics borrowed from Isthmus and agoldfish)


----------



## Surfthrees (Sep 8, 2013)

Really nice mod!!! Colors are perfect. Thank you.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Not a mod done by me...bought as is from Jake at Dagaz. I added the bracelet later.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

These are 2 of my favorite mods... I put a lot of effort into these but sadly, now they are looking for a new home


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> Thank you for the compliment, and thank you for the link.


Alternatively, you can contract the work out, if you don't want to invest the time/money into doing it yourself. Bedford Dials will do the work for you: Pressure Dials, Temperature Dials, Humidity Dials, Speed Dials, Power Dials - Bedford Dials I'm looking forward to seeing more of your designs.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Robot L337 said:


> Alternatively, you can contract the work out, if you don't want to invest the time/money into doing it yourself. Bedford Dials will do the work for you: Pressure Dials, Temperature Dials, Humidity Dials, Speed Dials, Power Dials - Bedford Dials I'm looking forward to seeing more of your designs.


I always prefer to DIY, but sometimes it just isn't feasible. My prior searches didn't yield much with solid leads for dial makers, thank you, once again!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Silmatic said:


> These are 2 of my favorite mods... I put a lot of effort into these but sadly, now they are looking for a new home
> 
> View attachment 1216233
> View attachment 1216235


Really like that Monster 007 Look! Congrats!


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

nicoGT said:


> hi guyz
> 
> I'm looking for a Dagaz Crown, for my next mod
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

nicoGT said:


> bump


I'm looking for new styles of crown for the skx too. I know Jake has the gear crown. However, I like these two crowns. Can they be found anywhere? Are Seiko crowns interchangeable from other models?


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Does anyone know who made this mod? I have a couple of questions on it


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

pbj204 said:


> Does anyone know who made this mod? I have a couple of questions on it
> 
> View attachment 1219709
> 
> ...


by putting Marinemaster on the dial, the watch becomes a fake, i.e. illegal and not allowed on this forum


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

"by putting Marinemaster on the dial, the watch becomes a fake, i.e. illegal and not allowed on this forum"

If that were the case... there wouldn't be many posts in this thread! One could say the same for using the Seiko 5 dial on an SKX??? :-d


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

sergio65 said:


> by putting Marinemaster on the dial, the watch becomes a fake, i.e. illegal and not allowed on this forum


 your argument holds little water technically speaking , Seiko put marinemaster on the dial. I think you mean putting that dial into that case. Yet still it is not a fake , it is a real Seiko watch , with a real Seiko dial


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

So what if the dial were to be installed into... lets say... a Citizen case and have an ETA movement... would that be a fake? Remember that these "products" are not being marketed, if they were they would be sold as mods. I fail to see any issue here.



jdmfetish said:


> your argument holds little water technically speaking , Seiko put marinemaster on the dial. I think you mean putting that dial into that case. Yet still it is not a fake , it is a real Seiko watch , with a real Seiko dial


----------



## diseno (Oct 18, 2011)

sergio65 said:


> by putting Marinemaster on the dial, the watch becomes a fake, i.e. illegal and not allowed on this forum












............................................________
....................................,.-'"...................``~.,
.............................,.-"..................................."-.,
.........................,/...............................................":,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:"........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....}
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../
...,,,___.\`~,......"~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-"
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

this was meant to be my beater

only thing that got beat were my nerves installing the custom bits

installing seconds hands & finishn a build only to notice a dust speck on the dial or on the inner sapphire 😋good times


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

That SKX MM mod only becomes 'fake' when someone tries selling it as a MarineMaster. I doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

custom SKX diver

assembled from parts acquired from Harold, Jake & Dave

or as my bank balance calls them the unholy trinity


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

zeroes n ones said:


> custom SKX diver
> 
> assembled from parts acquired from Harold, Jake & Dave
> 
> or as my bank balance calls them the unholy trinity


Nice. Which crystal is that? Looks good.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

pbj204 said:


> Does anyone know who made this mod? I have a couple of questions on it


Since I don't think I can find a Marine Master dial I ordered the parts for this instead. I just cropped pictures from Yobokies' and Jake's website so the picture is not to scale. The real thing should look nicer, I hope.


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

pbj204 said:


> Nice. Which crystal is that? Looks good.


cheers, jakes superdome


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

pbj204 said:


> Since I don't think I can find a Marine Master dial I ordered the parts for this instead. I just cropped pictures from Yobokies' and Jake's website so the picture is not to scale. The real thing should look nicer, I hope.
> 
> View attachment 1222035


that Marine Master SKX has to be in my top three skx mods of all time

if memory serves, the lucky owner got the dial & hands from [email protected] watches

if you're after a similar dial then consider SKX171, its got metal indices dial used in a similar mod affectionately known as a PMM

yobokies sells marine master hands in polished or brushed finishes & stainless chapter rings

oh yeah, dont know if you noticed but the original mod pic & your nicely shopped pic is sporting a murphy 2050 coin bezel ring w/ PVD SS engraved insert NOT stock SKX bezel ring & insert

the crown used is not stock, cant tell what its from def not stock SKX. might be sumo crown, havent got a sumo, the 20mm lugs are my deal breaker. if it were 22mm like SKX i'd own a few.


----------



## box_of (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Robot L337 (Feb 14, 2013)

box_of said:


>


 Where did you get that bezel insert? Please don't say you took it off your Rolex.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

looks like parnis insert


----------



## box_of (Jan 31, 2012)

Robot L337 said:


> Where did you get that bezel insert? Please don't say you took it off your Rolex.


its a ceramic parnis job bought off ebay


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SKx009 Murphy bezel (low height), double domed sapphire, h/m plongeur hands, black chapter ring, SEL oyster, watch and bracelet satin finish.

A perfect understated everywhere daily wearer (IMHO)


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

love this bezel from Dave Murphy.


----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

zeroes n ones said:


> custom SKX diver
> 
> assembled from parts acquired from Harold, Jake & Dave
> 
> or as my bank balance calls them the unholy trinity


Usually, I don't like dials that have minute marks combined with chapter rings that have minute marks (especially when there's a bezel insert with minute marks), but this one is really cool! The off-coloured chapter ring with the Murphy bezel really makes it.



pbj204 said:


> Since I don't think I can find a Marine Master dial I ordered the parts for this instead. I just cropped pictures from Yobokies' and Jake's website so the picture is not to scale. The real thing should look nicer, I hope.
> 
> View attachment 1222035


Just a heads up: remember that this dial has minute markers, while the MM300 doesn't. You'd end up with triple minute markers (dial, chapter ring and bezel insert). Personally, I find it busy, but others like it. If you don't want triple minute markers, you could as previously mentioned, use a sterile chapter ring (for instance, brushed stainless steel).


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

plainsimple said:


> Usually, I don't like dials that have minute marks combined with chapter rings that have minute marks (especially when there's a bezel insert with minute marks), but this one is really cool! The off-coloured chapter ring with the Murphy bezel really makes it.


cheers

glad u liked it, its def growing on me.

couldnt decide on bezel insert so i opted for the murphy

might dlc bezel ring & use a bund in future


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's two new ones, actually one is new (to me) and the other is reincarnated. I purchased the 7548 quartz on the left so that I could put the movement/dial/hands in the 6309 case. The bonus was that I finally got a blue watch combo that works for me  Love the play of colours between the wabied pepsi, Jake's blue dial and the green from the skx173 hands. I also love the patina on the quartz dial and the skeleton hands but they're a little hard to read, I might have to get them lumed :-s


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

sumo007 said:


> love this bezel from Dave Murphy.


Modding would be perfect with more bezel and crown options

Wish I knew where this came from. Found it on the web


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

All my mods are Seiko based and since my tinkering is pretty much limited to swapping straps & bracelets, I can't take any credit for their assembly. Some mods I purchased from someone else who had a certain vision while others came from what I thought would be kinda neat to put together;


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

Dagaz got more FFF dials in stock, so I finally broke down and put one together. Sorry, if you've seen a million of these already...I don't normally post here; I mostly stay over in f10.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

SKX009 with NO aftermarket parts (except strap)

SNK645 dial
SNX111 hour-minute hands
SNK795 second hand
SKXA53 chapter ring
SKX009 bezel insert
SKX009 hardlex
Silicone strap


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

CAG_1337 said:


> Dagaz got more FFF dials in stock, so I finally broke down and put one together. Sorry, if you've seen a million of these already...I don't normally post here; I mostly stay over in f10.
> 
> View attachment 1225288
> View attachment 1225287


Great mod and strap combo! May I ask where you got your strap? Thanks.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

nicoGT said:


> SKX009 with NO aftermarket parts (except strap)
> 
> SNK645 dial
> SNX111 hour-minute hands
> ...


pretty much a textbook case for how sometimes you can get the "5" to work =)


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

New shoes for an old love


----------



## box_of (Jan 31, 2012)

Been swapping some bits and pieces. 
Family portrait:


----------



## CAG_1337 (Jun 12, 2012)

C4L18R3 said:


> Great mod and strap combo! May I ask where you got your strap? Thanks.


Thanks. It was from an eBay seller called timepiecerepublic . It shouldn't be too hard to find the listing. It is a generic 22mm strap described as 'black with copper stitching.' I had also considered the Bradystraps Sailcloth (black with gold stitching), but they looked a bit too stiff to be comfortable.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Here's mine


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Another


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

For information, The 6105 is powered by the modern 7s26.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Both the 6105 and Typhoon T2 shares the same heart. A 7s26 modern movement.

A very interesting pair I must say. Young at heart !


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

JerylTan said:


> New shoes for an old love


You may be the inspiration for the Tudor blue snowflake homage I have been after for a long time. That Soxa dial looks great with those hands.


----------



## ebow3d (Aug 8, 2013)

My first mod.
Bought this on eBay:








Now it is this:








Its not my ideal watch actually, but I learned quite a bit while working on it.

I just won a 6309-7040 from the same seller, in similar condition. Can't wait to do something worthwhile with that one!


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> You may be the inspiration for the Tudor blue snowflake homage I have been after for a long time. That Soxa dial looks great with those hands.


Could you point me in the direction of that blue tudor snowflake homage? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

Wait a min, you must go in to detail on these.



xzqt said:


> For information, The 6105 is powered by the modern 7s26.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

JerylTan said:


> Could you point me in the direction of that blue tudor snowflake homage?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I'm thinking about using an Invicta 8926obv2 as the base watch. Blue Soxa dial and snowflake hands from 10watches.com. Blue bezel from ebay and voila! Blue snowflake homage. (As soon as I get somebody to put it together for me...)


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

Fullers1845 said:


> I'm thinking about using an Invicta 8926obv2 as the base watch. Blue Soxa dial and snowflake hands from 10watches.com. Blue bezel from ebay and voila! Blue snowflake homage. (As soon as I get somebody to put it together for me...)


Oh. The invicta is using the same size dial? Interesting

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes. 28.5mm dial and a Seiko NH35A movement.


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

Thanks to Jake B and Dave Murphy for making excellent mod parts. It's make a big difference thing.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

A couple of new editions. Both FF no radiation tributes.


----------



## wwsdt (Jul 12, 2013)

My first post on here so please be gentle 

Here's a SKX007 mod I made with a Dave Murphy bezel and Yobokies dial and hands.


----------



## Greatsteaks (Dec 4, 2012)

wwsdt said:


> My first post on here so please be gentle
> 
> Here's a SKX007 mod I made with a Dave Murphy bezel and Yobokies dial and hands.
> View attachment 1235578


Nice!! And Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice, 3pointross. It would be great to see the two FFFs in one photo, slightly from the side.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

Earl Grey said:


> Nice, 3pointross. It would be great to see the two FFFs in one photo, slightly from the side.


Can do!


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

SKX009 modded with SARB059 dial and crown, NE15B movement, Sumo seconds hand, polished rehaut ring, AR-coated flat sapphire, Dagaz silver 60-min bezel insert, Murphy coin-edge bezel, and C&B tan leather strap.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Parts are OE, but its not stock.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Some crappy cell phone pics


----------



## slucn (Aug 2, 2013)

SKX031









More pictures here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-skx031-vintage-mod-924708.html#post6844927


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

cold_beer839 said:


> SKX009 modded with SARB059 dial and crown, NE15B movement, Sumo seconds hand, polished rehaut ring, AR-coated flat sapphire, Dagaz silver 60-min bezel insert, Murphy coin-edge bezel, and C&B tan leather strap.


NICE!

Mind if I ask where you sourced the dial?


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

2 more pics


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

GriffonSec said:


> NICE!
> 
> Mind if I ask where you sourced the dial?


Rob at MonsterWatch


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

That's what I was thinking. Thanks! I shot him an email...


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> I'm thinking about using an Invicta 8926obv2 as the base watch. Blue Soxa dial and snowflake hands from 10watches.com. Blue bezel from ebay and voila! Blue snowflake homage. (As soon as I get somebody to put it together for me...)


Something like this, but with snowflakes?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

digivandig said:


> Something like this, but with snowflakes?
> 
> View attachment 1242405


Actually, yes. Is that an 8926 watch?


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> Actually, yes. Is that an 8926 watch?


Yup. I could probably whip one up for you. Would just have to buy the white snowflake hands.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

digivandig said:


> Yup. I could probably whip one up for you. Would just have to buy the white snowflake hands.


I'll keep that in mind... Still wearing my Invicta as is for the time being.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Put my FFF skx033 Mod up for sale if anyone is interested HERE. and enjoy these pics...


----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)

Guys, any advice on where to get a crown for an skx007? I want something a little different than stock but don't know where to look. Thanks!


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

You could try Chronograph.com, or Jake.B may have some crown options.


----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)

Would the skx779 crown seen here work in my skx007?
Chronograph.com


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

incantana said:


> Would the skx779 crown seen here work in my skx007?
> Chronograph.com


no, stem is too long :-(


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Skx007 mod on sailcloth


----------



## Johnskj (Aug 18, 2011)

My SKJ001. New hands, bracelet and bezel.


----------



## Malv1 (Feb 28, 2009)

LeeMorgan said:


> SKx009 Murphy bezel (low height), double domed sapphire, h/m plongeur hands, black chapter ring, SEL oyster, watch and bracelet satin finish.
> 
> A perfect understated everywhere daily wearer (IMHO)
> 
> View attachment 1224223


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## shortbread (Jun 17, 2013)

This is my second mod attempt.

I wasn't sure if the blue/purple dial would work with the orange bezel but I think it looks great.





Cheers


----------



## zigzag84 (Aug 28, 2013)

My Mod Monster by NicoGT (Frenchies) ;-) whith spécial Homemade Chapter ring for Monster Dial :-! Very enjoy :-!

Yokobies : Dial monster, sapphir double Domed, bezel insert and Dial


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

skx171 with Super Dome kit...every skx should have one of these...it looks terrific and makes the watch feel much an higher quality item...not much of a dome though, at least not as yobokies crazy dome or a bubble boy but if you ask me it is even better as it is ...







I´ve also took the plunge on another set of hands but I just couldn´t decide if I should change them or not...the OEM set fits just great with the dial design but I just love those Srp227 hands. Any input would be appreciated cause I have a feeling I´m gonna have to open the caseback soon...


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

@ KUNISMAN
Love this mod, it's exactly what I'm going to do with a 0020 case.
I'm thinking too to add srp227 hours and min hands but keep stock second hand.
My input? 
Please do the change so I can see my future final result!!


----------



## Mrcitzen (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi, I made a short youtube-vid about my latest mod

I always hav loved the clean dail of the Seiko SKX007. Also I always loved the case of the Monster.
So I thought to combine these 2 together.

I like the result very much but maybe I want to put in a colored minute hand. (I'm thinking of blue)


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

LeeMorgan said:


> @ KUNISMAN
> Love this mod, it's exactly what I'm going to do with a 0020 case.
> I'm thinking too to add srp227 hours and min hands but keep stock second hand.
> My input?
> Please do the change so I can see my future final result!!


Ha! ha ...
I´ll make you a deal ....I´ll wait for you to change yours now..:-d
But I can "throw you a bone" (not my picture mind you and I hope the WIS that took it won´t mind)


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My first mod, this is a SNZH53 + Yobokies MM300 hands. I call it MM100 :-d


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

My first mod:

Before








After








Before








After


----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

spdu4ia said:


> Skx007 mod on sailcloth


I really like this one. I have never been a real fan of the skx007 hands as I don't think the silver belongs there. I do think the 7c43-7010 was an improvement, same as skx007 but black&white.

I like your choice of hand style and the orange works really well with the orange "Diver's 200m" text.



Mrcitzen said:


> Hi, I made a short youtube-vid about my latest mod
> 
> I always hav loved the clean dail of the Seiko SKX007. Also I always loved the case of the Monster.
> So I thought to combine these 2 together.
> ...


I think the hands work really well with the Monster case! Toolish looking :-!


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

In case anyone interested  am very tempted myself


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


>


Is that a plexi or domed sapphire? If it's a plexi, I'd like to know where I could pick one up


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

that is a yobokies bubble boy sapphire with the inner AR


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

plainsimple said:


> I really like this one. I have never been a real fan of the skx007 hands as I don't think the silver belongs there. I do think the 7c43-7010 was an improvement, same as skx007 but black&white.
> 
> I like your choice of hand style and the orange works really well with the orange "Diver's 200m" text.
> 
> I think the hands work really well with the Monster case! Toolish looking :-!


I agree and never thought the stock hands fit well with the dial since it doesn't hAve raised indices.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Here is my SKX173 modded by Duarte Mendonca of Northeast Watch Works with parts from Yobokies, Dagaz, and Murphy (photos by Duarte; haven't gotten around to taking my own, but can't wait to post) 



























Rather than creating an homage, I was trying to achieve an elegant vintage look in a super practical watch (very legible yet still elegant dial and hands, date window, 200m water resist, very good lume) that will serve me as my daily wearer.

I originally wanted a white on black date wheel, but Duarte told me he hasn't been able to get any that line up correctly with the window. I am actually liking the black on white date as it is more legible.

I also wanted Dagaz' "Black 45" bezel insert, which was out of stock (now back), but that would turn the watch into a Fifty Fathoms homage (not a terrible thing, either, but I like how the thicker minor indexes of the "Ultra Mer" bezel almost perfectly match the indexes on the dial). May still get the "Black 45" and perhaps put it on the stock bezel so I can swap back and forth.

In certain light conditions, the dial has a blue shimmer, which is probably due to the AR coating on the sapphire. Very subtle but cool effect.

Duarte btw, was an absolute pleasure to deal with. Super fast and detailed communication and super fast turn around.


----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

Earl Grey said:


> Here is my SKX173 modded by Duarte Mendonca of Northeast Watch Works with parts from Yobokies, Dagaz, and Murphy (photos by Duarte; haven't gotten around to taking my own, but can't wait to post)
> 
> View attachment 1251655
> 
> ...


I think the bezel insert you have fits really well with the Murphy bezel. I think it's a looker!



jdmfetish said:


>


Very nice finish on the bead blasting! Did you do it yourself?

Have you thought about trying black hands to go with the indices on the dial or did you want the silver hands to play along with the shiny bezel as a contrast to the bead blasting? Very nice either way b-)


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Thanks. Duarte of NEWW did the blasting. I merely directed him to use a light touch. 

The hands are actually white. I like the legibility of white hands as well as the subtle contrast betwee the paint and the off-white C3 lume, which provides some subtle detail on an otherwise simple face. But you are right; silver hands could be very nice as well (though hard to find?). Not sure what you mean by black hands to match indexes on the dial? Can you clarify? The indexes are white, no?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice finish on the bead blasting! Did you do it yourself?

Have you thought about trying black hands to go with the indices on the dial or did you want the silver hands to play along with the shiny bezel as a contrast to the bead blasting? Very nice either way b-)[/QUOTE]

thanks Plainsimple , Duarte did the work on the watch , I did want the handset silver , appreciated


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

[/URL]


----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

Earl Grey said:


> Thanks. Duarte of NEWW did the blasting. I merely directed him to use a light touch.
> 
> The hands are actually white. I like the legibility of white hands as well as the subtle contrast betwee the paint and the off-white C3 lume, which provides some subtle detail on an otherwise simple face. But you are right; silver hands could be very nice as well (though hard to find?). Not sure what you mean by black hands to match indexes on the dial? Can you clarify? The indexes are white, no?


It was a multi-quote and that part was directed to jdmfetish. Sorry for the confusion :roll:


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

From this...








To this...









To (finally I hope  ) this...









Added: Yobokies sapphire and C1 insert....


----------



## wwsdt (Jul 12, 2013)

Here's a Soxa mod I made for a friend last night, using parts from Dagaz.


----------



## sleauxdaddy (Apr 22, 2007)

*SRP 236 LE Baby Tuna*

SRP 236 LE Baby Tuna with Yobokies DLC shroud, Global Watch aftermarket strap and Red Gold deployant buckle. Minor mod, but big difference!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: SRP 236 LE Baby Tuna*



sleauxdaddy said:


> SRP 236 LE Baby Tuna with Yobokies DLC shroud, Global Watch aftermarket strap and Red Gold deployant buckle. Minor mod, but big difference!
> 
> (snip)
> 
> View attachment 1254236


I'm not too into gold/rose gold color schemes, but this is a very very sharp one. That Yobokies shroud man... just improves the watch 1000%, yes 1000%. It goes from looking like some teenager's G-shock (sorry g-shock guys) to something like adventurer's Tuna. Show an angle that gets the more of the deployant =)


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

The next mod ia full metal Watch with a soft domed Crystal


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Sprint Veloce said:


> The next mod ia full metal Watch with a soft domed Crystal


Is that a REALLY tall crystal? Side pics please.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Earl Grey said:


> Here is my SKX173 modded by Duarte Mendonca of Northeast Watch Works with parts from Yobokies, Dagaz, and Murphy (photos by Duarte; haven't gotten around to taking my own, but can't wait to post)
> 
> View attachment 1251654


Wow. That looks great. Duarte has blasted a few watches for me before. I'm about to send him my skx007 with murphy bezel. I wasn't sure how the murphy bezel would look blasted so I was going to leave it as is, but after seeing yours I'm going to get mine blasted.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

pbj204 said:


> Wow. That looks great. Duarte has blasted a few watches for me before. I'm about to send him my skx007 with murphy bezel. I wasn't sure how the murphy bezel would look blasted so I was going to leave it as is, but after seeing yours I'm going to get mine blasted.


Thanks. I like the all blasted look, but I am curious what a blasted case would look like with a stock Murphy's bezel. I had the stock Seiko bezel blasted, too, to swap bezels and inserts quickly for a different look.


----------



## oh1gt (Apr 11, 2013)

Here is a group shot of my mods
1. Yobokies snow monster, my first Seiko and my first modded watch. I just recently installed the sapphire AR crystal myself.
2. SKX009, the first mod I did myself. The dial, hands and bezel insert are from Jake at 10watches.
3. 6309 from mountapo. No real mods, just plan to install a sapphire crystal. The white nato strap is from Jason at natostrapco and the Japan design is from my Sharpie. (my apologies if the rising sun flag design offends any of fellow Asian members)
4. 7002 from loyswatch. I changed the hands, chapter ring and bezel insert. The white nato strap is also from Jason at natostrapco and the Philippine flag design is also from my Sharpie.

I would like to thank Harold, Jake, mountapo, loyswatch and especially Jason for all their hard work. Without them these mods would not be possible and I wouldn't have know about this great hobby.


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

oh1gt said:


> View attachment 1255456
> 
> Here is a group shot of my mods
> 1. Yobokies snow monster, my first Seiko and my first modded watch. I just recently installed the sapphire AR crystal myself.
> ...


Wow I love that blue and orange SKX009! Let me know if you ever want to sell it!


----------



## r80rew (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree the blue and orange pop looks amazing. I would buy one in a heart beat if they were for sale!!!!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

oh1gt said:


> View attachment 1255456
> 
> Here is a group shot of my mods
> 1. Yobokies snow monster, my first Seiko and my first modded watch. I just recently installed the sapphire AR crystal myself.
> ...


Beautiful...I LOVE to see that. Very creative |>


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

A little Black Back homage with a twist courtesy of Dagaz parts and North East Watch Works installation. Started off life as an SKX009 on a Jubilee bracelet and now looks like this:

















Parts courtesy of Dagaz:
- Thick domed double AR coated sapphire crystal
- SKX big numbers bezel
- BB tribute gilt dial
- BB tribute rose gold hands
- Polished aluminum chapter ring
- Strapcode Super Oyster II 22/18 bracelet (from Amazon)


----------



## RobR (Jun 9, 2012)

Here's my latest that uses 10watches latest orange/silver inner bezel insert and a domed sapphire. I chose to use black hands and a white second with a touch of blue to give some contrast. Rob.


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Some more great work from Duarte at Northeast Watch Works. Always fast, flawless, and at a great price.

Bead blasted
Murphy bezel
MK II dial from Madmaxco (he still has some new old stock MK II dials and hands)
MK II ladder hand set
Yobokies double domed sapphire
Yobokies DLC small numbers bezel insert
Dagaz flat black chapter ring


----------



## Gorman22 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thats a great looking watch!


----------



## Gorman22 (Jan 23, 2013)

Me too, thats a sweet set up.


----------



## Gorman22 (Jan 23, 2013)

Beautiful work, thats one great looking watch. How long did it take you? and did you learn to do the upgrades yourself or did you send it in?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

SNK809 for a relative.

















Ocean handset from Dagaz


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

subterfuge said:


> SNK809 for a relative.
> 
> View attachment 1262154
> 
> ...


What dial is that?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

sdelcegno said:


> What dial is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


It's just printed, my design.


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Just regular paper and ink? 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

sdelcegno said:


> Just regular paper and ink?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


That one I printed at photo place, but before my current printer died, I did couple that look pretty good at home. There is a blue 7s26-0020 in this thread from August. I am going to look at getting dials made, the last one I posted generated a few suggestions on that end, I just haven't had a chance to do anything with it yet.


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

Here are my modified Seikos...

7549 Tuna - Restored case, sapphire, sbbn007 dial/hands, 6309 automatic movement w/black day/date wheels and super engineer bracelet with ratchet clasp:









Sumo - Sapphire, clear case back and Anvil bracelet:









PMMM - Originally an SKX009, sapphire, SKX171 dial, MM300 hand set, Murphy bezel and super engineer bracelet:









6309 - Restored, sapphire, tuna quartz movement, tuna dial/hands and super engineer type II bracelet:









Other Seikos in progress, 7548 and SKX007 both with parts on order. Not shown, orange monster with sapphire and Watchadoo bracelet. All were built by me, had some help from Duarte at NEWW on the 7549 Tuna.


----------



## woodt3 (Dec 6, 2012)

pbj204 said:


> Modding would be perfect with more bezel and crown options
> 
> Wish I knew where this came from. Found it on the web
> View attachment 1224477


Not sure if you already got your answer but it came from here https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/wruw-4-22-2012-a-680465.html#post4959510


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

The ones that I consider to be finished:


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

woodt3 said:


> Not sure if you already got your answer but it came from here https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/wruw-4-22-2012-a-680465.html#post4959510


Thanks for the info!


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Seiko 7s26-0020 Mil Mod
Bead blasted case, crown, bezel
Dagaz Bund dial
Dagaz mil-ladder hand set
Dagaz matte black chapter ring
Zulu strap









w/ Sand PVD Zulu









Seiko 7s26-0020
Magpul FDE Cerakoted case, crown, bezel
Dagaz Black 60 min chapter insert
Hands- Dagaz Tank M/H, Airplane S
Sand PVD Zulu Strap


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

subterfuge said:


> Seiko 7s26-0020 Mil Mod
> Bead blasted case, crown, bezel
> Dagaz Bund dial
> Dagaz mil-ladder hand set
> ...


Nice mod. But to be honest magpul fde is lighter 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

Before and after...


----------



## steve855 (Jan 18, 2012)

Isthmus said:


> Since you asked, here are a few of my mods:
> 
> Night Flyer:


Is this a SNK809 dial in a 42mm SXK case? I've been thinking of doing something like it. I like the 809 but it's just too small. My daughter wears mine. I was looking for a way to make a larger version with 4 o'clock crown. I know about the larger Seiko military models but i like the SNK809 dial and hands better, and the crown at 4. Advice appreciated.

(sorry, I know this pic is from 4 years ago)


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

sdelcegno said:


> Nice mod. But to be honest magpul fde is lighter
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Magpul FDE is the actual name of the Cerakote brand color. It ends up a bit darker if the ratio of hardener is higher, and it is incredibly difficult to photograph accurately.


----------



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)

7s26 movement in 7009 case. final combination after a bit of tinkering. the hand alignment is a bit off, but i will fix that today.


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

Here,s my fff  rotating this week with another skx007 mod










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Reloko (Sep 14, 2013)

I love the Philippines flag strap.


----------



## IndustrialAction (Oct 5, 2013)

My first Seiko DIY mod, SRP455 Blue Monster with a clear case back and BoR bracelet (both from yobokies)


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

After seeing the famous (or infamous depeding on how your wallet sees it) "Sea Monster" mod thread, I had to have one too, a little varied.

This is before. Didn't see much wrist time, but loved the case and feel, just wore smallish to me. Also, lume wasn't very impressive, probably a dial and handset prior to the Super Luminova offered now. Nice, but lacked....something. Yup, I'm a razor bracelet geek:



Thanks to Jack at IWW, Jay at MCWW for the hands, and Harold of Yobokies fame, Monster to the rescue. I screwed the movement up trying to install the hands myself, along with twisting the crystal gasket attempting to press the new crystal in. Sent the parts and a fresh from Harold movement to Jack and here it is. Damn thing wears larger than my El Buzo now (which is what my son thought the Sea Monster was). Lume is insane, kinda drowns out Harold's lumed bezel when looking at it straight on. Hands match the dial's intensity. To see the lume on the bezel with this dial, you must cant it a bit. This may have pried Buzo off the daily wear, and give me a new option. If I were to do anything different, maybe it'd have been a double domed crystal.

Parts:

Handset : Jay at MCWW
Domed AR sapphire, Monster dial, Lumed big # bezel, replacement movement 7s26: Harold at Yobokies
Work: Jack at IWW

Enough rambling, pics:


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Bought this 007 from the for sale forum here very cheap. Bought it "AS IS", it was not running well when I received it so I opened it up and noticed it was missing a screw, now it runs like a champ. Already had a sapphire Crystal on it. I added the Murphy bezel, yobokies DLC big# insert and a set of Harold's hands. This is the result.









Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## WWJBD (Nov 7, 2013)

Here is my SKX031

Started off as the Pepsi Bezel Blue Face Diver.

*Mods:*
Submariner Style Bezel - Aged by me with bleach and salt. 
Dial: Applied Seiko Logo removed, Lume was aged by me with coffee and tea. 
Hands: Seiko stock for now, heavy aged and distressed with coffee and tea. 
Case: Aged and marred by me. 
Date Wheel: Aged by me with make-up
Nato Strap

*Future Mods:
*Domed Crystal
Different Bezel
UDT Timer Dial
Snowflake Hands


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just had Duarte from Northeast Watch Works put this together. The bracelet isn't attached.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

steve855 said:


> Is this a SNK809 dial in a 42mm SXK case? I've been thinking of doing something like it. I like the 809 but it's just too small. My daughter wears mine. I was looking for a way to make a larger version with 4 o'clock crown. I know about the larger Seiko military models but i like the SNK809 dial and hands better, and the crown at 4. Advice appreciated.
> 
> (sorry, I know this pic is from 4 years ago)


That dial is actually not a Seiko dial but probably from Yobokies. It is similar.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

7548 quartz, Yobokies Bubble Boy Sapphire with inner AR coating , along with Harold's lumed elapsed time glass insert , Dagaz C3 UDT ( H & M ) hands , Yobokies C3 vintage seconds hand, full sandblast , new crown-crystal-case back & bezel gaskets, & a passed pressure test


----------



## 6_String_Slinger (Jun 20, 2013)

oh1gt said:


> View attachment 1255456
> 
> Here is a group shot of my mods
> 1. Yobokies snow monster, my first Seiko and my first modded watch. I just recently installed the sapphire AR crystal myself.
> ...


Those are awesome. Nice work with the Sharpie!! I have been buying parts to assemble the ultimate Filipino flag colors SKX007 mod. It should be done in around a month. I will post it here so everyone can see.


----------



## NerdyChuck (Jul 19, 2013)

What strap is that?



D1JBS said:


> View attachment 953801
> View attachment 953803


----------



## NerdyChuck (Jul 19, 2013)

Where did you get the dial for your Seiko Turtle? Reminds me of an Omega Connie pie-pan face... really cool looking.

Now I have inspiration for a seiko connie homage...

mG


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Lidistick (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi guys. New member from NZ. This thread is inspirational. Got myself a Yobokies modded SNZF17. 
PO dial
PO hands with orange seconds 
Wanted a plain chapter ring but they only fit the SKX. 
Rolex style bezel with lumed pip.









Might get a super oyster bracelet for Xmas. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

I needed a 7S26 movement because one of mine went kaput, so I bought an SNXS77. Before I took it apart, I thought I'd throw it in my SKX007 case with sapphire to see how it would look. I kind of like it. With the right bezel, could mimic a Breitling Superocean. Decent lume on the dial too. Pardon the dust.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

I need help guys!

I've been trawling this thread back a lot of pages, but haven't found what I'm looking for.

I have a SKX007 with the green bezel insert from dagaz installed, and I'm considering changing dial hands and chapter ring so the watch becomes more of a Rolex Sub Hulk or Kermit homage. But I need inspirational pictures on different mod variations from someone who has tried this before me.

This is how it looks today:










I won't switch the hands to the Mercedes type, I dislike those hands. But what type of hands would look elegant on this watch? I don't think the standard SKX007 hands are very elegant, so something else.

Also I'm considering a dial either green or black, with polished edges of the hour indices such as the yobokies dials shown here, but just without the marine master font. The green version is a bit off compared to the bright green insert, but will it work?










I also think about switching the chapter ring to a simple aluminum ring.

Bjørn
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't think that greenish dial from Yobokies will go well with that green bezel. I'd stick with black. I'd also consider the Submariner dial from Dagaz. It has painted indices as opposed to applied ones, but I'm very impressed with the quality of the dial, the proportions of the indices, etc. You might consider milsub sword hands if you don't want to go with mercedes hands. Also, I'd defintely go with the aluminum chapter ring. Otherwise you'll have too many minute markers for my taste.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Always wanted a white faced diver, now if I can get that 5 logo off it I will consider it a win!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

digivandig said:


> I don't think that greenish dial from Yobokies will go well with that green bezel. I'd stick with black. I'd also consider the Submariner dial from Dagaz. It has painted indices as opposed to applied ones, but I'm very impressed with the quality of the dial, the proportions of the indices, etc. You might consider milsub sword hands if you don't want to go with mercedes hands. Also, I'd defintely go with the aluminum chapter ring. Otherwise you'll have too many minute markers for my taste.


Thanks, I might go with sword hands, but the dial is really bothering me. I will stick with a black dial though, but which one? If you compare to the Kermit sub, both the hands and hour markers has silver edges which looks very elegant. But the only aftermarket dial which has that are the above mentioned marine master labelled dial from Harold.

Now I could go for the dagaz submariner dial which is just white, but should I then choose white sword hands to match? This can also look elegant, although more toolish, as on the Tudor Pelagos. But will that really match the green insert? I don't think so, at least I'm not sure.

I might end up with the dial from Harold, sword hands (silver edges) from Dagaz and aluminum chapter ring, also from Dagaz.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Thanks, I might go with sword hands, but the dial is really bothering me. I will stick with a black dial though, but which one? If you compare to the Kermit sub, both the hands and hour markers has silver edges which looks very elegant. But the only aftermarket dial which has that are the above mentioned marine master labelled dial from Harold.
> 
> Now I could go for the dagaz submariner dial which is just white, but should I then choose white sword hands to match? This can also look elegant, although more toolish, as on the Tudor Pelagos. But will that really match the green insert? I don't think so, at least I'm not sure.
> 
> ...


What about a green SARB059 dial. silver c3 sword hands (secons hand could be a Sumo one with some orange lume), brushed s/steel chapter ring and..... a domed or superdomed sapphire with a stong blue ar to play with the subtle dark gree of the dial?


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

LeeMorgan said:


> What about a green SARB059 dial. silver c3 sword hands (secons hand could be a Sumo one with some orange lume), brushed s/steel chapter ring and..... a domed or superdomed sapphire with a stong blue ar to play with the subtle dark gree of the dial?


Does the SARB059 come with a green dial?

Your suggestion is appreciated, but I think this will be too big a color mix for my taste.

Bjørn
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

this is my sarbo59 it is a green dial , appears black , but when in the light it is green


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

Getting feedback from folks who ever mod a mini tuna. Is the chapter ring seperate from the dial (like skx007)? Or is it integrated with the dial (like monster)?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

Did this back in August. The original hands and dial were getting a little tired.


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

Chapter ring is seperate, it is placed between a metal edge and the crystal.



JerylTan said:


> Getting feedback from folks who ever mod a mini tuna. Is the chapter ring seperate from the dial (like skx007)? Or is it integrated with the dial (like monster)?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

robbie409 said:


> Chapter ring is seperate, it is placed between a metal edge and the crystal.


Ohkk tks. Am thinking of trying out a mini tuna mod 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

Just curious if anyone have any experience working on a srp441 or similar series mod? I was wondering if any of the chapter rings for other models like monster or skx007 would fit the srp441. Anyone happen to know or have an idea?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

First of a couple I did this week:


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

Just got received this one in the mail today and LOVE it!!


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## wwsdt (Jul 12, 2013)

Made this one the other day.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

seIWCo Mark XII, with my other pilot


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

undertheradar said:


> First of a couple I did this week:


Would like to find out is this the dagger handset from dagaz?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

JerylTan said:


> Would like to find out is this the dagger handset from dagaz?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Sure is.


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

undertheradar said:


> Sure is.


Looks great, been wanting to use these on a mod  tks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Ugh! just so you all know, your watches are all fakes! =p

Thread should be titled, 'show us your fakes!!'



Haha, obvy j/k. Another thread 'inspired' me to say this.


----------



## tkinphili (Oct 30, 2011)

^Haha just came from that exact thread. Twas definitely entertaining https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/mm007-my-not-so-poor-man-marine-master-944547-8.html


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah that was a real head banger, I had no idea all my modded Seikos from over the years were fake, really opens my eyes... To how dumb some people are.


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> Ugh! just so you all know, your watches are all fakes! =p
> 
> Thread should be titled, 'show us your fakes!!'
> 
> Haha, obvy j/k. Another thread 'inspired' me to say this.


That's a good one. What a weird detour on that thread.


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

My reverse...










I'm waiting for parts to go on modding it...


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Had Yobokies make this for me...


----------



## chezjoe (Aug 3, 2013)

My mods:


Seiko FFF mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SKX MOD par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SKX779 Black Monster Mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko 6309-7040 OMG 2 - Turtle par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Comparatif: Seiko Turtle Soxa mod / Seiko Turtle OMG 2 par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko 6309-7040 Turtle - Soxa mod / nato cuir bleu par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

I've enjoyed looking through this thread. It goes from the sublime to the ridiculous; which I think is the point with Seiko modding, you can achieve pretty much anything you want at a reasonable cost.

Some of the mods looks great to me and some truly awful (and I'm sure plenty of people hate the things I love and love the things I hate). But at the end of the day we can all look each other in the eye and know we have our own, personal watch at a reasonable cost, with no airs or graces. I'm tempted to pick up an SKX or monster, or both, and have a go myself. In fact, I'm going to look into it right now.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

thejollywatcher said:


> Had Yobokies make this for me...


Did you request that movement or is it just the one that showed up??


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

pbj204 said:


> View attachment 1303052


That is one sweet Seiko mod. :-!


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> That is one sweet Seiko mod. :-!


Thanks. Out of all the mods I have done this one came out the best. It has the Dagaz bund dial, silver sword hands with C3 lume, matte black chapter ring, stealth superdome crystal, and stealth bezel insert. The stealth crystal is great.

The bezel has been bead blasted. The rest of the case is the original brushed and polished.

I plan on using either a black or admiralty grey phoenix nato strap with it.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

Before: 6309-7290 and 7002-700J









After
7290 got Yobokies dial, domed sapphire and Jake's hand
7002 got Yobokies hand and flat sapphire


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

I finally got around to uploading some of my mods to share with you guys
6309 MMM with yobokies dial, hands, and bezel inserts


7002 PO with Dagaz dial, hands, and bezel inserts


SKX031 Snowflake with shaved crown guard, yobokies ar crystal and bezel insert, dagaz dials and hands.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Threw some Crown & Bucks on my SKX009


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

Think I have made a Toxa or a Tuxa or maybe a Dodor. My Sxk0011 has yobokies Tudor snowflake hands with a Dagaz Doxa style dial and chapter ring and custom bezel. Very pleased with the results


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

Just wanted to check if anyone knows where i can get aftermarket chapter rings for srp229? Dagaz and yobokies doesn,t seem to carry them. Tia


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rjbautista (Dec 9, 2013)

FACE OFF...
Remember the movie with John Travolta and Nicholas Cage where they traded faces?

Well, here's my version. 

SNKE57 and SKX007 base watches. Swapped the dials, hands and the whole movements.
























Lume shot:


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

my first mod. just finished the hand swap this morning.


----------



## plainsimple (Feb 21, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> my first mod. just finished the hand swap this morning.


Looks sweet!

First kinetic mod that I've seen. The lack of selection when it comes to hands is a shame though. But your choice of hands definitely suits that massive watch.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice swap!
So auto hands (7SXX) fit Kinetics then?
Or did you have to open up the holes more?



c5k0 said:


> my first mod. just finished the hand swap this morning.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

plainsimple said:


> Looks sweet!
> 
> First kinetic mod that I've seen. The lack of selection when it comes to hands is a shame though. But your choice of hands definitely suits that massive watch.


Thanks! The hands are the only aftermarket ones I could find. 

I've been patiently sifting through eBay auctions hoping to find a dead Seiko quartz that could be a donor for hands but no luck.



Chronopolis said:


> Nice swap!
> So auto hands (7SXX) fit Kinetics then?
> Or did you have to open up the holes more?


They're Quartz hands from Yobokies. Measurements are 110/65/20.

I've read that some Swiss ETA hands will also work - except for the second hand. Whoops. That's for auto hands.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-eta-hand-hole-sizes-377585.html

While doing research for hands I found the follow links:

Watch Parts and Tools: Watch Hands - Luminous
Black Multi-Style Watch Hand Refills


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Just got this one back from Jack at IWW. It's an 809 I picked up along with another 007 on a heck of a deal. Had the white/grey Dagaz dial from another mod that my son loved. Since the 809 was to be his first automatic watch (at 11y/o) I had Jack put it in with at set of SARB059 hands I had picked up from Rob @ monsterwatches. when I bought the 059 dial.

Turned out pretty darn good I think, and he absolutely loves it!


----------



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

R


----------



## zootius (Feb 14, 2012)

Just finished my Sinnful Seiko mod... getting that Murphy bezel on was a royal pain! Happy with my trio of mods now, but have a FFF dial on the way for my old SNZH. Mods are never done 







Pictured: SKX007 "Sinnful Pilot", SKX007 "Vintage Bubblehead" and 6309 "Planet Awesome"


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

zootius said:


> Just finished my Sinnful Seiko mod... getting that Murphy bezel on was a royal pain!
> View attachment 1313838


That Sinnful mod is nice, I am going to get the same dial for my SNZF17K1 aka Sea Urchin.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

I've recently been bitten by the mod bug, and had these two done. Fun times!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Just a subtle & simple mod but I like the way the big numbers insert looks


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

carlowus said:


>


Please tell us more about this one

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Just abit different









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonP (Dec 20, 2013)

Yobokies mod 007


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Finally completed my SKX007 after a few months. Soxa dial and handset from dagaz (awesome quality!). I later added the double domed sapphire from yobokies (amazing!). The crystal really is something else, but it was unfortunately slightly oversized and wouldn't fit. Had to get my watchmaker to modify it slightly (said he was up till midnight so i gave him 60 bucks instead of the 20 bucks he quoted me to install.. this guy's great). I also changed the polished aluminum chapter ring to brushed, and it was definitely an improvement.

I had gotten the Soxa bezel from yobokies but was dismayed at its quality and design (paint was chipping after 2 days of wear, and the legibility and lume pip was nonexistant,). Got the pictured bezel from dagaz instead, and it looks great and is extremely legible. Threw it on a brown zulu but think i might try a beads of rice bracelet at some point, maybe after holidays.


----------



## Mark01 (Nov 12, 2008)

Put this one together a few days ago
007 case 
7s26B
SARB059 dial hands & bezel 
Aluminum Chapter Ring
Yobokies SEL Oyster


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

I like it. Nice.


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Finally got the bezel insert in:

Dagaz flat sapphire and milsub insert, SARB 059 dial, MCWW sword hands. Put it on an extra mesh I had laying around while trying to decide between Super Engineer or Beads of Rice, and really diggin it with the mesh.


----------



## pinoymutt (Sep 26, 2013)

Wearing a few different straps! Right now I'm digging the leather Zulu at the moment!




























Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shakir Sharky (Apr 14, 2013)

carlowus said:


>


May I know where I can get those hands and dial? Love the blunt "teeth"!


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

Here's my 007 with Dagaz snowflake hands and dial with 12hr bezel insert. I also had an aluminum brushed chapter ring installed. Duarte at NEWW did an excellent job on this.


Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

rise said:


>


Wow ! Thats some coating you got there ! Nice.
Is that a 6105 crystal ?


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

xzqt said:


> Wow ! Thats some coating you got there ! Nice.
> Is that a 6105 crystal ?


It's the High-dome Sapphire from Jake.


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

GriffonSec said:


> Finally got the bezel insert in:
> 
> Dagaz flat sapphire and milsub insert, SARB 059 dial, MCWW sword hands. Put it on an extra mesh I had laying around while trying to decide between Super Engineer or Beads of Rice, and really diggin it with the mesh.


this one looks great, where did you get the dial.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Just got this back from Jay at MCWW.
SKX007
Bead blasted
MKii dial and hands
Yobokies DLC big numbers bezel insert LUMED by Jay
Yobokies bubble sapphire on a yobo 3 ring rubber
















Money shot : )









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

a JakeB stealthy mod: beadblasted, 6309 body, 7548 dial and movement, Pvd, DlC, dou
JakeB Hybrid Dolphins by blingmeister, on Flickrble AR coating................


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

- 6309 7040 case
- Dagaz sapphire & dial
- SRP227 hands
- SBBN0017 bezel
- Yobokies Beads of Rice










more pictures here : Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - Seiko Doxa


----------



## 6_String_Slinger (Jun 20, 2013)

carlowus said:


>


What Seiko model is this?? I love everything about it!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

6_String_Slinger said:


> What Seiko model is this?? I love everything about it!


Thank you for the kind words. Here is the data on it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-ingegnere-militare-ii-956156-2.html#post7121353


----------



## 6_String_Slinger (Jun 20, 2013)

carlowus said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Here is the data on it:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-ingegnere-militare-ii-956156-2.html#post7121353


Such an amazing build. Yes, I found the watch to be the SARZ005 (aka SRP153J-L)


----------



## dga223 (Jan 31, 2010)

monster with tritium tubes installed. best of both worlds in terms of lume. tritium tubes are from a broken traser watch. the larger 5mm will light text in darkness at 8" distance.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

6_String_Slinger said:


> Such an amazing build. Yes, I found the watch to be the SARZ005 (aka SRP153J-L)


Thank you again.


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

gallegoc said:


> this one looks great, where did you get the dial.


Thank You!

I got the SARB059 dial from Rob at monsterwatches


----------



## box_of (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

box_of said:


> View attachment 1330988


Thats a pretty sweet NATO. Where'd ya get it?

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

My 6309 7040 Mil-Flake Mod...


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

My 6309 729A Dagaz Mil24 Dial Mod...


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

My 7S26 0040 62MAS Mod...


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Well seeing as I've just posted this in the WRUW I though I'd better stick it here as well!

-6309-7040 base
-6306 movement (amazingly keeps time within 2-4 seconds a day!!)
-Yobokies MarineMaster Sub dial
-Mercedes hands
-Polished chapter ring
-Swedefreak/Jonathan Bubbleboy crystal
-Parnis ceramic bezel insert
-Yobokies BoR bracelet
=my favourite dress diver mod! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## box_of (Jan 31, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Thats a pretty sweet NATO. Where'd ya get it?
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


its from the knottery. Only problem is it is not a full length nato. I assume its meant to fit like a conventional strap without the fold over so on my 6 inch wrist there is probably 5-10 mm of strap poking out past the top keeper.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

box_of said:


> its from the knottery. Only problem is it is not a full length nato. I assume its meant to fit like a conventional strap without the fold over so on my 6 inch wrist there is probably 5-10 mm of strap poking out past the top keeper.


Thanks for the info. Never heard of The Knottery. Do you have a wrist shot of it on?

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## splotchysaturn (Dec 2, 2010)

SKX009 with the following:
Cerakote coating by MCWW
Tinted superdome kit by Jake B
Snowflake dial by Jake B
Sinn style hands by Jake B


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

MM300 mod with home-made leather strap


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

My simple mod









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Just bought this in the FS forum









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice score!


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

_MM300 like_ with homemade leather strap


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Subtle mod.

















Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gypsyman (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## chezjoe (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Before: 









After:









This is the first "real" mod I've done. Realized about ten minutes in, I should remove the bezel from the watch before I remove the insert from the bezel! Hahaha.

And here is what the full "family/set" now looks like.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

And... here it is. The watch I have been waiting years for. My Invicta 8926obv2/Dagaz Blue Snowflake mod.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

transit98 said:


> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. What is going on with the bezel on your blue Caribbean tsunami?


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> And... here it is. The watch I have been waiting years for. My Invicta 8926obv2/Dagaz Blue Snowflake mod.


Did something happen to your beautiful Tudor with the snowflake hands?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Did something happen to your beautiful Tudor with the snowflake hands?


My Tudor had Mercedes hands. And it has been sold. :roll: A Blue Tudor M.N. Snowflake is my G.R.A.I.L. b-)|>


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> My Tudor had Mercedes hands. And it has been sold. :roll: A Blue Tudor M.N. Snowflake is my G.R.A.I.L. b-)|>


Oh that's right. My mistake. Sorry to hear it was sold. I'm sure you'll track down a good example of your grail in no time.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Seiko pilot mod on metal strap









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Dagaz Tsunami with an SKX011 chapter and orange UDT dial, 6 105 hands, smoked crystal (might change back to clear/blue), and countdown/GMT insert.

-if I'm writing about watches, at least it means I'm not buying one or modifying one at this precise moment!....I need to let you all know....I'm John, and I'm a Seikoholic!-


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Keep the smoked glass. I like it. Watch looks great. My next one will have the orange UDT dial. Dials in the drawer waiting, might be some time though.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi, my name isTom, I am new here. Some of my Seiko Mods, more will follow


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome. Very nice mods.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I like the Snow Monster and Planet Monster in particular but all of them are well done. Big fan of green bezel inserts. I had an SKX031 just like yours but with Ti Sammie hands.


----------



## rm7pr (Apr 7, 2011)

I posted this on the Seiko & Citizen forum so here it is again. It's a mod done by Shawn (dcso211 from SCWF). Here's some quick pix.









Here's a list of the mods according to Shawn (dcso211):

Original 6309-7040 case refinished to oem spec. All caselines crisp and straight.
Bezel rotates and clicks firmly.
Crown takes 3 full turns to close.
New gaskets and new flat oem crystal.
Sterilized/ machined caseback with the seiko wave left visible
The watch is pressure tested to 150m.

Under the hood is the following....
Instead of the normal 17 jewel 6309 movement he installed a completely serviced and regulated 21 Jewel 6306a JDM movement with hacking.
Kanji (Japanese/English) day wheel.

The dial and hands are brand Seiko factory production SKX007. The lume is fantastic.

What I like is this one is the best of both worlds....classic 6309 cushion case with a high performance movement and extremely bright modern lume. The cool part is that the watch looks stock but isn't and the parts are all factory seiko production...no aftermarket stuff.

For those that know dcso211 (SCWF) you know he takes great pride in the work he does. This is my second purchase from him and I've never been disappointed.


----------



## kingsky (Sep 23, 2011)

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> And... here it is. The watch I have been waiting years for. My Invicta 8926obv2/Dagaz Blue Snowflake mod.


Very nice! I was inspired by your original thread about this mod and am just waiting for my dagaz snowflake dial and hands to arrive and pair it with the 8926 I just acquired on Amazon.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/01/15/9enaje9e.jpg[/IMG
Yabokies Green Sub Mod on a Super Engineer II.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Malice 146 said:


> http://img.tapatalk.com/d/14/01/15/9enaje9e.jpg[/IMG
> Yabokies Green Sub Mod on a Super Engineer II.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Another shot of my pilot sitting on my office desk.









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

Dial, black chapter ring,super dome crystal and insert from Jake B.
Coin edge bezel from Dave Murphy.
Dox-A hands set from Yobokies.














Now, this is my everyday watch.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I posted this in another thread, but I'd like to share it here too!

It's been a while since I last wore my SKX007 and I felt guilty about letting it sit in my watch box.

It suddenly occurred to me that perhaps a new mod was due.

I'll let the pictures do the talking.

Before









After









I wanted to change the dial, but unfortunately Yobokies and Dagaz are both out of the sandwich dials.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Wlover said:


> Another shot of my pilot sitting on my office desk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice pilot mod.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nice Nico! Well done.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

nicoGT said:


>


Is that a SKX031 base? What crystal did you use in it?


----------



## aesdc (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll play -- here's mine (til I flip it)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

More of the same watch on pg 108 & 116 in nato and leather if u like to check it out...



xzqt said:


> Thats a nice pilot mod.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

nicoGT said:


>


Dude, that is all kinds of awesome. SKX031 based?


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

deluded said:


> I posted this in another thread, but I'd like to share it here too!
> 
> It's been a while since I last wore my SKX007 and I felt guilty about letting it sit in my watch box.
> 
> ...


Beautiful mod. Wear it well . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Truckiefm (Sep 10, 2013)

I used Dagaz pieces

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

This one gets a fair amount of wrist time


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Dude, that is all kinds of awesome. SKX031 based?


thank you all 
yes it is ;-) plexi from Esslinger










more pictures here : Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - Mini revue de mon nouveau trésor (mod made by Nic0)


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Just a couple of my mods. Still unsure what I want to do with the atlas dial, but I think this works for now. Definitely up for suggestions!


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

SKX011J, all goldish removed (bezel inlay and arms)


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

A must have !

Seiko SKX171/SKX007


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Looking for a MM300 like Dial for my SKX007 but I'm not 100% for the yobokies with the Marine Master text. Anyone having an older "scubadiver" version laying around willing to sell? 

I'd really like a dial with metal around the indices, looks more classy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's my new mod!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

Just discovered this thread, so many incredible mods! It's making me want to get an 007 and do it up in a sort of SBS/Baby Ploprof style perhaps with a rally bezel. Fantastic work here guys.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's my 007 recently modded by Duarte at NEWW.


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

Before:









and after mod:


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SNZH55 200m diver

009 dial & second hand
plongeur hands (h & m)
sapphire
screw crown
S/S back case


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

So, after visiting this site some months ago, I was extremely intrigued with modding a watch. I tend to mod most things I own, so this was just an awesome thing to be able to do myself.

I am in no way finished with modding in general, and feel I need to buy more watches to mod!

So, below you will see some photos (quickly taken) of what was a brand new SKX007, with the following mods:

Dial from Yobokies
White Sword Hands (C1 lume) & Chapter Ring from Dagaz
Brady Black on Black Sail Cloth strap

I do have a smooth bezel from Yobokies too, but they are not easy to get on, and from what I have read, impossible to get off.

I will be changing the bezel insert soon, when I see one that I want. I also kept the stock second hand, as I had trouble getting the Dagaz one to stay put.

Anyways, here is it.


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

I played around with different hand options on this "yellow submarine" and then finally decided on a splash of (more) colour.....


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

The white Skx I made for my GF :










and my black Sumo :


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

My way Seiko Bund

SKX007
Jake dial, vintage 6105 H/M hands, tan superdome, 12h bezel insert
Murphy bezel, SEL + Super oyster
Origial second hand, black date wheel


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

rise said:


> The white Skx I made for my GF :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh lord have mercy on my wallet, tell mere where you had this done?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

"under construction"


----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

greetings from south sydney

been wearing this as my beater lately


----------



## deskdiverextraordinaire (Dec 11, 2011)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Oh lord have mercy on my wallet, tell mere where you had this done?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seconded. More details on that Sumo please.


----------



## Grover38 (Oct 6, 2013)

Here's mine:

007 
Tri-color Plongeur Hands
SS Engraved + DLC Coated Bezel Insert (both from Yobokies)
Satin finish on case
Currently on black Maratac Nato



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tick tick tick tick BOOM! (Mar 22, 2012)

SNK809
Extra high acyrilic dome
Dagaz pilot dial
Dagaz sword hour and min hands
SKX033 second hand
case sanded by previous owner and is a work in progress


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

Just finished this Soxa mod. Parts from Jake B., originally an SKX009. Had the dial relumed as well.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

vintage home-made strap for my fake MM300 ;-)


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

In light of my recent attempts to mod my 007, I just added a bezel insert this time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

nicoGT said:


> vintage home-made strap for my fake MM300 ;-)


is that a de-crown SKX case ?
that movement does look like the usual 7s26 ......?


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

hi


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi, sorry for my poor english. What is your bezel insert for your SKX. It is a ceramic bezel insert ?? It is beautiful 
Where does it come from ?? Thanks


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

lawrence3434 said:


> Hi, sorry for my poor english. What is your bezel insert for your SKX. It is a ceramic bezel insert ?? It is beautiful
> Where does it come from ?? Thanks


Regarde ici

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

Merci, je connais Jake Burdo et son site, mais il ne produit pas ce type d'insert. Ce qui m'intéresse c'est trouver une couleur sensiblement identique.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

lawrence3434 said:


> Merci, je connais Jake Burdo et son site, mais il ne produit pas ce type d'insert. Ce qui m'intéresse c'est trouver une couleur sensiblement identique.


Cette

   
*SKX Diver Super Dome Sapphire Conversion kit TAN/SMOKED GLASS with METALLIC SMOKE 60min INSERT*


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

This IS a dangerous(read expensive) thread !


Sent from my iPad


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

thanks to eBay & left over parts i built another variation to ASRSPR's Planet Monster

staying true to the original black monster by keeping its chapter ring & black movement

here's my Planet Monster V2


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

^^^I can't see the watch! Your watermarks are to huge! 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

GRAND SEIKO 8N65-9021 MOD.
-'Orphaned' 8N65 GS movement c.1992 (+/-10secs PY).
-7N42-9021 case (1996).
-1960s Seiko 'Beads of Rice' bracelet.


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

Try this one then


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

That is a bad ass strap!!



nicoGT said:


> vintage home-made strap for my fake MM300 ;-)


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> This IS a dangerous(read expensive) thread !
> 
> Sent from my iPad


It's got me hooked!!


----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)

Now this is unique!



HIPdeluxe said:


> GRAND SEIKO 8N65-9021 MOD.
> -'Orphaned' 8N65 GS movement c.1992 (+/-10secs PY).
> -7N42-9021 case (1996).
> -1960s Seiko 'Beads of Rice' bracelet.
> ...


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

My mod on a new strap.




























MORE PICS HERE: Seiko SKX171/SKX007


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

20100 said:


> My mod on a new strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's... not bad... what strap is this/where did you get it?

Nice link too. I've had my two SKX's modded and I'm starting to wonder if I should have them re-modded again to a third configuration; basically exactly what you have but with white hands... had this on my mind for a while... the result of the swap to the other watch would basically be an SKX007 with a superdome/Tsunami insert +triple bezel + mm-style second hand.

ugh there's so many possibilities. One change makes a new watch.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks ! The strap comes from here:
(The model is Odeon Dark Brown)

Leather Watch Strap ODEON Dark Brown / White 22mm UK United Kingdom SecTime Watches watch strap watch straps watch band leather watch straps replacement watch bands leather watch strap replacement watch band replacement watch band silicone watch stra

That's a very easy-to-mod watch. A pleasure if you like wearing a different watch now and then.


----------



## DavidB1191 (Oct 27, 2008)

My Monster Mods
Over the past 2 years, I've been "designing" some Monster Mods. With the help of MCWW (Jay is local to me), I now have 6 in varying colors. I'm quite pleased with them, here they are.









Left to right, top to bottom
Red; Blue; White; 
Black; Green; Black
Dave


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

20100 said:


> My mod on a new strap.


What is that strap?

*Edit: Sorry, didn't read the subsequent posts.....*


----------



## chezjoe (Aug 3, 2013)

Seiko 6309-7040 Turtle - Soxa mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko 6309-7040 Turtle - Soxa mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko 6309-7040 Turtle - Soxa mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

I can see myself buying another SKX007 and attempting some mods after browsing this thread! It's going to get expensive me thinks lol


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

My Sumo PMMM.
OEM dial, hands, and strap. Clear case back from Harold. I also have the small font bezel insert from Harold but so far think it looks better with the original bezel.
Future mods will be sapphire, black date wheel, and a bracelet with a ratchet clasp. Jack at IWW did the mod along with pressure testing and regulation.


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

Seimariner...


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> My Sumo PMMM.
> OEM dial, hands, and strap. Clear case back from Harold. I also have the small font bezel insert from Harold but so far think it looks better with the original bezel.
> Future mods will be sapphire, black date wheel, and a bracelet with a ratchet clasp. Jack at IWW did the mod along with pressure testing and regulation.
> 
> ...


Wow that looks great. But with the upcoming modding it's hardly a POOR mans marine master? Wouldn't the total cost for this watch be close to the real thing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I bought the Sumo used for a very good price, then sold the OEM bracelet which reduced the price of the watch even more. I also sold the OEM dial and case back to offset the price of the replacement parts, am going to sell the OEM hands also to offset the MM300 hands. I already had the waffle strap that I used to use with a BFK. So with all the wheeling and dealing I really haven't spent as much as you might think.



bjoernbertelsen said:


> Wow that looks great. But with the upcoming modding it's hardly a POOR mans marine master? Wouldn't the total cost for this watch be close to the real thing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

My first completely self made mod. I'm gonna call it the "Horny Jake". I hope he doesn't object!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

fatehbajwa said:


> My first completely self made mod. I'm gonna call it the "Horny Jake". I hope he doesn't object!


Wow, I knew it would look that much better without the useless 24hr indicator. Nice work man...


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> My first completely self made mod. I'm gonna call it the "Horny Jake". I hope he doesn't object!


Wow nice. 1st mod of spacewalk i,ve seen. I guess you had to cut the legs? Anything extra has to be done about the 24hr indicator? Or just fitting the dial over will do?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

My Sumo mods are finally complete!!


























- Harold's BOR Bracelet
- Harold's Clear Caseback (not pictured )
- Jake's Domed Sapphire
- Seiko OEM Blue Bezel


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Well done Fateh. Awesome project!

Did you have to modify the movement? Is the extra stem for the sub dial on the way?



fatehbajwa said:


> My first completely self made mod. I'm gonna call it the "Horny Jake". I hope he doesn't object!


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Just changed my monster!!








Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

This one I made for my wife










SKX 007 
Wjean Oyster 
Marinemaster Clasp
Dave Murphy Coin Edge Bezel 
Dagaz Insert 
Yobokies Bubble Boy Sapphire
MCWW notched Chapter Ring
MCWW 369 Dial 
Yobokies See Thru Exhibition Case Back
Dagaz Summit Handset 
Bezel / Crown / Case Back Bead Blasted


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

7548 Quartz UDT Pair



















same recipe on both

Bead Blast Watches
Yobokies Bubble Boy Sapphires
Dagaz UDT Submarine Dials
Dagaz Insert 
Yobokies Lumed Glass Insert
Dagaz UDT handsets


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

completed dial fix after messing up the first attempt.

another pic along with my other simple mods.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SKX009 
Gold Tuna dial + hands
Custom Murphy bezel, black chapter ring, Superdome conversion, black day/date, SEL oyster with 18mm tapering clasp.

That's a mock up and a little photoshop, just the last few tricks and it will be ready (tks to Rob @ Monsterwatches)


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, pretty expensive parts !


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's my first mod!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> Here's my first mod!


Nice mod. Is bezel insert made fo skx 007 ?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> Nice mod. Is bezel insert made fo skx 007 ?


It is!


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Mine says hi!!








Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

LeeMorgan said:


> SKX009
> Gold Tuna dial + hands
> Custom Murphy bezel, black chapter ring, Superdome conversion, black day/date, SEL oyster with 18mm tapering clasp.
> 
> ...


AAAAH this is awesome. Stark with a tiny tiny hint of acceptable steampunkishness, haha. W/ the perfect application of gold and the beveled bezel. Love that people can still create completely unique designs with this case!


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> AAAAH this is awesome. Stark with a tiny tiny hint of acceptable steampunkishness, haha. W/ the perfect application of gold and the beveled bezel. Love that people can still create completely unique designs with this case!


Thanks a lot for your and *others* appreciations b-)

That's a really difficult project (for me a least), the original Golden Tuna dial is small (27,5) and the day/date window doesn't match the day/date wheels, not enough to glue the dial a little off center unless you enlarge the hands pinion hole, chapter ring doesn't cover the dial and some others "small" issues but......

..... all seems going fine to the end (Thanks again also to one of our masters: Rob van Herpt)

I love also the *steampunkishness* of the one off conical custom bezel (not the common Murphy one, many thanks to Dave @ Murphy Manifacturing for his patience).

Here a pic of the trial of the sapphire: Harold double dome but decided to go with Jake Superdome, clear or tan? Who knows?


----------



## neurogenesis (Sep 14, 2011)

Not the most challenging mod...movement, dial and hands from a sports diver into an SNKL case.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

LeeMorgan said:


> I love also the *steampunkishness* of the one off conical custom bezel (not the common Murphy one, many thanks to Dave @ Murphy Manifacturing for his patience).


Wow, that angle is way different. Still awesome! From the top it looked like the usual beveled bezels. Way different from the side. I don't know if many people would describe it as steampunk haha, I don't know much about steampunk really, just vaguely familiar with that stuff. It always has a custom/vintage/modified feel to me. Rad.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

NE15 day date powered SKX007


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

Mrwozza70 said:


> NE15 day date powered SKX007


Simply awesome. Though the NE15 only had a date complication? How did you pull this off?


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

greetings from sydney


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Project almost complete.

Deciding between stock hands or Tigershark.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

3pointross said:


> Simply awesome. Though the NE15 only had a date complication? How did you pull this off?


Well I did some reading and found that it was perhaps possible to add day dial and mechanism to the NE15 so set about it with a 7s26 as donor.

As it turned out it was relatively straight forward in theory. The most difficult part is from having to add a different hour wheel which necessitates removal of a few dial side parts before you can do this. Lots of magnification and a steady hand helped!

More info here http://www.thewatchsite.com/showthread.php?t=81962


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Details here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/mkii-tsunami-984586.html


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

This is my second post in this thread.

*STOCK
*








*MODDED*

Here it is... SNK809 with Bund Superluminova dial from Jake B at Dagaz; Stock Hands (which I like, but might change in the future); Domed Sapphire from Harold at Yobokies; Flieger Style strap from UHRENARMBAND-SPEZIALIST: Uhrenarmbänder, Uhren, Zubehör - Shop.

I did plan on swapping out all the glass from the 3 watches I have. In the process I dropped the chapter ring from the SNZF17 and then stood on it, so that's in pieces back in the box. Whilst putting the double dome sapphire in my SKX007 (in this thread), the crystal gasket folded and managed to chip the sapphire (not happy!!), only myself to blame though, so that's in another box.

So, out of my 3 mods, this one is fully completed. Apologies for the poor images, I think you get the gist though.

Thanks for looking

b-)


----------



## Sub4 (May 5, 2009)

*Re: I'll play...*

Jai Ganeshji!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

carlowus said:


> Well done Fateh. Awesome project!
> 
> Did you have to modify the movement? Is the extra stem for the sub dial on the way?


The extra stem can just be taken off along with the wheel at its lower end. 5 minutes job actually.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

SKX007 Mod....Just the step 1 as yet. Added the murphy bezel. Looks quite cool IMHO.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Where do you guys get the bead blasting done? It just changes the look completely and takes it to a different level altogether.
Would appreciate some leads about this.
Is it expensive?
Thanks.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

fatehbajwa said:


> The extra stem can just be taken off along with the wheel at its lower end. 5 minutes job actually.


Thank you for the data, Fateh. It is tempting... ;-)


----------



## TMGecko (Mar 28, 2011)

My new aged Seiko ;-)


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

^Wow. That Sneikoflake is a stunner!


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

TMGecko said:


> My new aged Seiko ;-)


Very nice! Did you bake the dial?


----------



## TMGecko (Mar 28, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> ^Wow. That Sneikoflake is a stunner!


Thanks, I like this new word "Sneikoflake"


----------



## TMGecko (Mar 28, 2011)

3pointross said:


> Very nice! Did you bake the dial?


Yes, the 7002 dial and snowflake Dagaz hands were baked in oven and the insert bezel was bleached.
The mod is based on a 62MAS mod with removed crown guard and acrylic glass.

And the original idea belongs to Magnus https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-new-mod-seiko-skx-flake-375887.html
It's just an adaptation of his wonderfull watch because I prefer the SKX031 and his dial was not available.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Out and about with this newly completed mod.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

TMGecko said:


> Yes, the 7002 dial and snowflake Dagaz hands were baked in oven and the insert bezel was bleached.
> The mod is based on a 62MAS mod with removed crown guard and acrylic glass.
> 
> And the original idea belongs to Magnus https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-new-mod-seiko-skx-flake-375887.html
> It's just an adaptation of his wonderfull watch because I prefer the SKX031 and his dial was not available.


I like yours better.b-) I do wish the SKX031's lugs were 20mm, though... :roll:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

TMGecko said:


> And the original idea belongs to Magnus https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-new-mod-seiko-skx-flake-375887.html
> It's just an adaptation of his wonderfull watch because I prefer the SKX031 and his dial was not available.


This is still one of the best SKX mods I've ever seen.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

c5k0 said:


> Out and about with this newly completed mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that... Frankenmonster, SARB dial, Monster chapter ring, Plongeur hands?


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

custom diver from south sydney


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

How does one go about baking a dial/hands? Mod noob here...hence the question. 



TMGecko said:


> Yes, the 7002 dial and snowflake Dagaz hands were baked in oven and the insert bezel was bleached.
> The mod is based on a 62MAS mod with removed crown guard and acrylic glass.
> 
> And the original idea belongs to Magnus https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-new-mod-seiko-skx-flake-375887.html
> It's just an adaptation of his wonderfull watch because I prefer the SKX031 and his dial was not available.


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> SKX007 Mod....Just the step 1 as yet. Added the murphy bezel. Looks quite cool IMHO.


fateh, nice mod mate. which SKX did you use?

i've never seen a yellow lozenge dial


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

The only mod I have done here is add the Murphy bezel and the strap. The rest of the watch was as it is when I bought it on eBay..a SKX007 mod. I intended to change the dial when I bought it but had second thoughts after changing the bezel. I like this look too.....maybe later. 



zeroes n ones said:


> fateh, nice mod mate. which SKX did you use?
> 
> i've never seen a yellow lozenge dial


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

My effort, an SKX009 base, with a brushed chapter ring, count-down bezel and some dagger hands all from Jake B;










Its my second watch mod, and to my surprise neither have gone horribly wrong. The first was out of frustration that I couldn't get what I wanted, but this one is just for fun.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes, sir it is.

Don't forget the Maratac strap.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> Is that... Frankenmonster, SARB dial, Monster chapter ring, Plongeur hands?


Yes, sir it is.

Don't forget the Maratac strap.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

c5k0 said:


> Yes, sir it is.
> 
> Don't forget the Maratac strap.


Of course haha, that's one of my favorite straps too.


----------



## Cageym (Jun 3, 2013)

My first time posting here, usually in f71. This is my first ever mod, started life as a SKX007. Not sure what the final strap will be yet.


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> The only mod I have done here is add the Murphy bezel and the strap. The rest of the watch was as it is when I bought it on eBay..a SKX007 mod. I intended to change the dial when I bought it but had second thoughts after changing the bezel. I like this look too.....maybe later.


seiko divers + bezels from dave murphy = great custom diver

leave the dial as is but my OCD would force me to change the seconds hands to these yobokies black samurai hands

thats what i did to my SKX011J, wish i had photos before i flipped it
i replaced the gold bezel insert to pvd stainless etched replacement
and the stock gold hands for black samurai hands with two toned lumed seconds hand
oh yeah, replaced the stock wave band for a MM300 orange band

nice diver but my inner modder would replace the stock skx seconds hand

the first mod you posted still blows me away fateh, keep it up


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

mod i finished mid 2013, hasnt had much wrist time

it was the first mod i changed the day wheel on a 7S26 movement from arabic to roman numeral


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi zeroes n ones, may I ask where you got the bezel and insert on your mod please? I've seen it a few times on mods but haven't come across it on any of the parts suppliers sites.


----------



## Justdougster (Dec 17, 2013)

I was wondering who assembled this watch. I like it very much, and would love to have one...


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

New hands, dial, domed crystal with AR and insert from Yobokies. Mesh from wjean. Otherwise it's a 007. ;-)


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I've got a 7002-7039 I want to mod. I want a fresh dial with C3 lume, bezel insert with lume (like my Helson SD40) and new hands. Suggestions on where to get parts?

I see Harold is great. That's good to know. 

Also, Sinn U1 hands would look amazing. And I don't need the date window. Plus on the bezel, I want the numbers etched in - have some depth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

zeroes n ones said:


>


Murphy bezel with big numbers insert? What is that bracelet?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

Henraa said:


> Hi zeroes n ones, may I ask where you got the bezel and insert on your mod please? I've seen it a few times on mods but haven't come across it on any of the parts suppliers sites.


will send you a PM



Justdougster said:


> I was wondering who assembled this watch. I like it very much, and would love to have one...


if its the watch that resembles a submariner (circular metal markers & mercedes hands)

then i did, you can build one its not that difficult


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

jjolly said:


> Murphy bezel with big numbers insert? What is that bracelet?


its the Hammer bracelet


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

zeroes n ones said:


> its the Hammer bracelet


Oh nice. I guess I just couldn't tell from the angle. Shoot me a PM with that bezel as well...


----------



## DiveCon2007 (Jul 30, 2009)

My 6309-7040 modified by Loyswatch. He has several different face styles he uses, but the large round hour indices of this one really appealed to me. He did a beautiful restoration job on it and the movement is regulated very well. I've tried a couple different straps on it, but I keep coming back to the Z22; it just looks right to me. Does anyone know what the hands on this are called, or what watch they originally came on?


----------



## chezjoe (Aug 3, 2013)

Seiko 6309-7040 Turtle "REVERSE"











Strapcode 


Seiko Family


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

I didn't do any mods, just bought this one already done. Excuse the crappy pic.


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

Another shot of my black night monster mod


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

A mod I recently did:


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

tc3 said:


> A mod I recently did:
> View attachment 1397672
> 
> View attachment 1397674
> ...


Nice. What is the base watch ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## waterdude (Apr 19, 2012)

Pseudo Spork/Sinn


----------



## tc3 (Feb 10, 2012)

fatehbajwa said:


> Nice. What is the base watch ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The base watch was a SNZH23. It looked like this:








The thing I would change about the case is the shape of the lugs. They are too "straight" for me. I wish they'd curve down more.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Completed last week.

The second hand keeps sticking on the minute hand when it's lined up with the hour hand (ie: midnight). Had to carefully bend it for clearance. Finally after a week and 5 attempts it's running without sticking.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

chezjoe said:


> Seiko 6309-7040 Turtle "REVERSE"


Oh. My. God.

Watchgasm of the week!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Got prices for mods to my Seiko 7002-7039. Need one more thing. I want to change the color of the bezel to black, so I need a DLC coating. Any suggestions?

The dial and black bezel from this watch:









Will black out the white around the date and swap out the day ring to a black background with white numbers.

The black DLC bezel with this bezel insert:









All of that with an Anvil bracelet:









Going to look sexy!

Still deciding in the hands, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

sup Divecon2k7 got some sweet divers

especially the painted orange movement

did you buy it like that or paint it yourself?

mighty tempted to paint the movements in my display caseback SKXs

my display divers keep great time knowing my luck i'd screw it up tho keepn up with yall 

shame the orange movement is taken for granted by your wrist


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Shakir Sharky said:


> May I know where I can get those hands and dial? Love the blunt "teeth"!


Here is the link:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/seiko-explorer-iii-946314.html


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

wease said:


> Please tell us more about this one
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Here is the link:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-ingegnere-militare-ii-956156.html


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I MUST perform this mod for a different bezel .

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=55409




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Four of my favorites


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

6309 7290
Black Cerakoated
Big Bubble sapphire
White snowflake C3 hands
Black PVD insert


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

LeeMorgan said:


> 6309 7290
> Black Cerakoated
> Big Bubble sapphire
> White snowflake C3 hands
> ...


How much did you pay for the cerakote? I want to do that to the bezel only and leave the body the stock color.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> How much did you pay for the cerakote? I want to do that to the bezel only and leave the body the stock color.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MotorCity WatchWorks | Services


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok so I found a Seiko bezel I want to install on my 7002-7039. It's from a Seiko SKA427 and it's already coated black but it has a different look than the stock squared off look. It's not as tall, either, so a taller crystal would look insanely great with this. Going for a very unique look.










If anyone has this watch, I'd love to get the measurements and see if the bezel would fit the SKX007/7002-7039 model. It would look awesome.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i doubt that bezel will drop on a skx case


----------



## madeofducktape (Mar 3, 2014)

Here is my first mod

Snk 809 base , lightly polished case 
Dial and hands from 10watches
NATO strap from amazon


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

A sympathetic mod... SKX399 with SKX171 chromed hands (for renewed lume) and new 7S26c Japan movement for reliability and accuracy.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

6309-7040 aftermarket 'Vintaged'

Complete strip of watch case, seals, crystal and movement for ultrasonic cleanse
Replace day date discs with clean examples
Coffee bath, rinse and oven bake dial and hands - 20 mins 200deg
Bleach, rinse and coffee bath bezel insert
Grease all seals
Re-assemble and re-case
Add tungchoy super oyster with SEL and enjoy!

Really happy with how dial, hands and especially bezel came out. Better in flesh than I can capture in pics...

May add bubble boy crystal from Swedefreke?










And next to non-vintaged AM example...










And a wristie...


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

MM007 with home-made leather strap


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

/\ Looks great - congrats.


----------



## RuebenJames (Jan 3, 2014)

Srp 315 mod i recently did. Using a beadblast/
AlOx blast gun from harbor freight.










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Got my Seiko SKX007 back after modding today. I'm quite satisfied!


----------



## madeofducktape (Mar 3, 2014)

I like that green bezel!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice PMMM - the Kermit looks great.


----------



## jjPax (Oct 31, 2013)

Dad had this one laying around he didn't wear anymore so I got it and get to practice some modding. I think I might just start with the white A-Frame or Owl Eyes hands with a red Single Ball-End second hand from Dagaz....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

This mod was inspired by the one posted at https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-7002-mod-complete-480365.html.

Details: base watch SX007; original second hand; bezel insert, dial, hour and minute hands from Dagaz Watches; SKX011 chapter ring (purchased from chronograph.com); nato strap from Gnomon Watches; assembly done by Eduardo, the owner of SOS Relogios (a Brazilian watch repair shop).









By the way, that mod goes very well with a watchadoo and many natos. Pics below. Strap 9 from some eBay seller (I don't remember which one); strap 10 from milwatches.com; strap 11 from timefactors; all other nato straps from Gnomon Watches.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

I guess we can say this is a modded mod. A PMMM with silver chapter ring.










Details: base watch SKX171; SKX007 bezel and insert (purchased from Yobokies); hands from Yobokies; chapter ring from Dagaz Watches; bracelet from Wjean; assembled by Eduardo, the owner of SOS Relogios (a Brazilian watch repair shop). More pics below.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Can anyone tell me who makes this bezel insert? Wanting to add this to mine - love having a lumed bezel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

People claimed at https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/lume-bezel-orange-monster-850412.html that is not difficulty to carry out a "DIY". I never tried.


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Barely a mod, just an insert change.


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm bewildered that so many of yall are modding your own stuff especially after successfully failing to change a face and hands on mine twice.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

ChrisTopherloaf said:


> I'm bewildered that so many of yall are modding your own stuff especially after successfully failing to change a face and hands on mine twice.


In my case, I have a professional watchmaker to do it. I surely do not have the all the tools and, most likely, neither I have the the ability to do it.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

There I go again! I got the overall idea for this one from pics of a Tsunami that I saw at Dagaz facebook page.










Details: base watch SKX009; dial, bezel insert, hands, and chapter ring from Dagaz Watches; watchadoo bracelet with a Seiko clasp; assembled by Eduardo, the owner of SOS Relogios (a Brazilian watch repair shop). More pics below.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

ChrisTopherloaf said:


> I'm bewildered that so many of yall are modding your own stuff especially after successfully failing to change a face and hands on mine twice.


No shame in having someone else do it for you.


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

True. I'm hoping to do/get a military mod with date window done eventually. Just like the one on the left.










Chris


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

have any of you guys tried to cerakote yourselves or is everyone outsourcing? i see a lot of shooters doing their own on youtube.


----------



## whitter45 (Jan 24, 2014)

White with feint yellow markers, Neon Blue minute hand, and neon blue hour hand and Rolex yacht bezel

Just waiting for oyster braclet to arrive excuse the poor pic


image by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

soopad00pa said:


> have any of you guys tried to cerakote yourselves or is everyone outsourcing? i see a lot of shooters doing their own on youtube.


Not sure how it stands up on watches but Cerakote finishes are currently very popular on flashlights. Especially higher-end models. Get a light you want, sent it off to an aftermarket custom place. But, even when done right, the finish tends to flake off. Sometimes surprisingly easily.


----------



## Märt1 (Jul 7, 2010)

My first humble mod. Seiko snx115. Solid link bracelet from watchgecko. I used 20mm endlinks and filed them down to fit the case. 19mm endlinks were terribly loose and rattly. Mercedes hands from Dagaz. Haven't really decided between dagaz expedition and yobokies 3-6-9 dial, but one of them is the next step.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

swapped out Yobokies dial and monster chapter ring from my previous mod to this Helenarou sterile dial and Jake's ss chapter ring and Jake's tiger shark hands.

Yobokie's dial was nice, but for this mod, I prefer the sterile dial as the red on Yobokies dial did not match the second hand.


----------



## dgrasparil (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello everyone, 

I'm thinking of changing the bezel on my baby tuna/ sardine, but have a couple of questions about it... 

1) does replacing the bezel compromise the water resistance of the watch? I use the watch for swimming, and wouldn't want water leaking into it. 

2) could a bezel be painted? The bezel I saw is stainless steel, but I'd want it to blend with the black shroud. Read somewhere that model paint or nail polish can be used - is that correct? 

Looking to hear from the mod experts here.  

TIA!


----------



## aloredojr (Sep 24, 2013)

Here is my 6309 with 6105 dial and hands with rally inset on a jubilee bracelet.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

/\ Very nice - congrats.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

I remodded a previos mod, now up dated with some spare parts I had:

- snx123
- skx009 dial and second hand
- plongeur hands
- black day/date wheel
- plexi with tension ring
- big crown
- solid 20mm oyster (filed hollow end links)
- 6119 s/steel caseback


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

LeeMorgan said:


> I remodded a previos mod, now up dated with some spare parts I had:
> 
> View attachment 1417445


That is one nice looking watch! I would change the dial out for something a little more subdued, but still, it's an excellent mod from spare parts.

Congrats


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

I like the crown. Did it came with crown guards originally?


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

@shokka9 Tks. It's the insolent dial and hands that I like in this small subdued watch

@turnilf Tks. No crown guards on the snx123. The big crown is an old mod i did. It's a big crown that I broached the stem hole till it can be pressure slipped on the stock crown


----------



## CPL593H (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow, nice domed crystal. Is that the "plexi with tension ring?" Where'd you come across it?


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

CPL593H said:


> Wow, nice domed crystal. Is that the "plexi with tension ring?" Where'd you come across it?


Tks, yes that's the plexi with tension ring as you can see and read :roll:
I came across it going to a watch part shop asking about a plexiglass with tension ring :-! 
They shown me a couple brands and I picked the most domed and the thickest. Gave them 6 euros and went happily home to mod my humble diver :-d


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

try this combo and.......love it.


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, I sent my SNZF17 to Harold of Yobokies fame. I have modded all my other watches myself, and even this one. But I wanted to see the work of a master ;-).

So, here it is..... I have put in on my Brady strap, as I am waiting for a couple of new ones to arrive whilst my SKX007 is being Cerakoted.

Parts (domed sapphire, hands & dial) are all from Harold; the only standard piece left is the bezel insert, which in hindsight I should have changed too. But it still looks good!

Here are some quick photos.

Enjoy


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

sumo007 said:


> try this combo and.......love it.
> View attachment 1419999


I really liked it.

Damn it, I had decided that my collection had to stop growing... I may have to reevaluate this decision...:think:


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

sumo007 said:


> try this combo and.......love it.
> View attachment 1419999
> 
> View attachment 1420000
> ...


wasnt a fan of the shark dial (think thats what its called)

maybe cos i was looking to install it in a SKX case

love this timepiece sumo007, where'd you get the hands and DLC parts?

wait a minute are those albacore hands? yep  nice one


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry people, but I cannot control my urge of posting pictures of my watches. I hope you do not get tired of me.

As usual, I got the ideas from some other mods, as well as from some Tsunamis. 









Details: base watch SKX009; dial, bezel insert, hands, and chapter ring from Dagaz Watches; bracelet from Strapcode; assembled by Eduardo, the owner of SOS Relogios (a Brazilian watch repair shop).

I guess that my only contribution was to combine a PVD coated bracelet with a non-coated SKX case. I had the idea and then, before spending the $$, I tried very hard to find pictures of such a combination on the web. However, I did not find any (except with mesh bracelets). I decided to take the risk and, luckly, in the end the combination looked good.

More pics below.


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

zeroes n ones said:


> wasnt a fan of the shark dial (think thats what its called)
> 
> maybe cos i was looking to install it in a SKX case
> 
> ...


Thank you zeroes n ones. I've got TUNA hands set and SZEN002 bezel from SEIKO Thailand.


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

Seiko Madness said:


> I guess that my only contribution was to combine a PVD coated bracelet with a non-coated SKX case. I had the idea and then, before spending the $$, I tried very hard to find pictures of such a combination on the web. However, I did not find any





















dont apologize for sharing, us seikoholics suffer the same affliction 

highly doubt i was the first to mate dlc bracelet to stock skx body

but let me the first in this forum to complain the dlc bracelet only comes with a straight 22mm endlink 



sumo007 said:


> Thank you zeroes n ones. I've got TUNA hands set and SZEN002 bezel from SEIKO Thailand.


i stand corrected not albacore but the real deal 

wouldnt have been cheap nor easy to source then assemble

thats one handsome diver you got there sumo007 wear it in good health mate


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

oak1971 said:


> I didn't do any mods, just bought this one already done. Excuse the crappy pic.


Just got it back from an overhaul. It looked pretty when I got it off ebay, but didn't run for squat. Now all is well, though it would look nicer on a bracelet.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

zeroes n ones said:


> ...
> but let me the first in this forum to complain the dlc bracelet only comes with a straight 22mm endlink
> ...


I know that is not the same as the engineer, but you can get a oyster DLC with curved solid end links. I bought one from Strapcode and it worked perfectly with the SKX case.


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

Seiko Madness said:


> I know that is not the same as the engineer, but you can get a oyster DLC with curved solid end links. I bought one from Strapcode and it worked perfectly with the SKX case.


not the biggest fan of the oyster

dont mind the jubilee or president

shame they dont dlc the curved endlink for the super engineer 2, its only one part for sh#ts sake just dlc it & take my money!


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

This one, usually called Planet Monster, is quite popular in this forum. It should be clear that I did not create this mod. Since there are many pics of similar mod around the web, I decided to post pics of mine a PVD oyster bracelet. I hope that will make my pics a little different from those of the well-known mod.










Details: base watch SKX007; chapter ring from Dagaz Watches; original Seiko monster dial (purchased from Dagaz Watches); hands from MotorCity WatchWorks; bracelet from Strapcode; assembled by Eduardo, the owner of SOS Relogios (a Brazilian watch repair shop).

More pics below.

















*
UPDATE*
I have just taken few more pictures. Now on a Yobokies anvil bracelet.


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Added Harold's big grip bezel to a previously posted mod









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

The Big Grip looks good with that insert too. Nice.


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Changed the hands again. I think this set looks better


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

/\ Looks great - congrats.


----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

Modded my BM. Hands, dial, matte bezel ring from 10watches.









Second hand is a little hard to see, but i wanted a stealth look anyway.

Back was so tight i had to get a local watchmaker loosen it .. I'm taking it back to him for a pressure test this week. This was my first attempt at a mod.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

wease said:


> Added Harold's big grip bezel to a previously posted mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wease
can we get a straight shot of the back end 
trying to see how far over the case the bezel extends

thanks


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Had this one in my phone, don't have a straight back shot, I'll try one later. Hope this helps.









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Another project that was spawned from a previous one...

I had a new unused 7S26 and dial/hands from SKX007 J1 used as case donor recently. I also had a nice spare SKX007 case, bezel, crystal. And I had some other new unused parts for finishing touches.

Result is fully brushed case and bezel SKX007 with J1 dial, hands and movement (so 100% reliable and accurate) with Yobokies big number insert and a couple of Zulu/NATO straps.

Hope you like the results...


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

/\ Looks great - nice mod.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Just received this one


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

JerylTan said:


>


Fantastic. Well tamed monster.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

6309-7040 'vintaged' no.2

No.2 as I did similar to my 'keeper' recently. This one I bought to do a non Seiko dial mod but couldn't resist doing another distressed (some would say distressing) watch!










Disclaimer "No children, small animals or original Seiko parts were harmed in this production"


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Has anyone taken a Seiko SKXA35 and changed the day/date wheel to black on yellow? I would love to do that. Listing my 7092-7039 I bought new. Look for that. 

That will assist in funding the yellow attack!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6_String_Slinger (Jun 20, 2013)

Behold, my Filipino flag inspired SKX007 mod! It took me about 7 months to acquire all of the parts and I finally sent it off to Duarte to have it assembled. I love everything about the watch, but the giant meatball SS hand annoys me. For the next steps, I will add a double domed sapphire and change out the meatball SS hand for a smaller yellow SS hand. I wish the stealth dial did not have a date window, but the seller doesn't manufacture any dials without a date window, oh well. This will be my everyday wearer and I intend to get a lot of straps to dress it up/down

Murphy Bezel
Chapter ring and hands from ebay seller kontrolsports
Bezel insert from Yobokies
Dial from Stealth Dials


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I think this is the bezel source from a modded SKX007 seen here before.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=7538596



















https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=7461208

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> I think this is the bezel source from a modded SKX007 seen here before.
> 
> I'm looking for a YELLOW dialed Diver? Orient Revolver vs. Seiko SKXA35 vs. ?????: PICS please! - Page 2
> 
> ...


It's from a discontinued Orient diver.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> It's from a discontinued Orient diver.


Yep. So....can anyone order that as a separate part from Orient? I want that bezel on mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## janwynants (Nov 19, 2012)

Just in;

Seiko SKX009 with SNK809 dial, Dagaz Sapphire crystal/bezel insert combo, tank style hands and 60' chapter ring. Very nice, pictures don't do it justice!


























Now, what to wear what to wear :-s


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Yep. So....can anyone order that as a separate part from Orient? I want that bezel on mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw it mentioned on another forum that parts are likely no longer available due to the fact it is discontinued. If you do find a source, please update us. I would be interested.


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Here's a group shot of my modded Seikos, and one with Mark's Seiko Solar Diver from the World Tour, currently with me (unmodded).

Enjoy


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

Please excuse the dust...


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

My latest mod. All mod parts are from 10 watches.


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


> wease
> can we get a straight shot of the back end
> trying to see how far over the case the bezel extends
> 
> thanks


can we not

my bank balance cant take much more of harolds latest must have ?



sumo007 said:


> My latest mod. All mod parts are from 10 watches.
> View attachment 1428561
> 
> 
> View attachment 1428562


straight fiyah again sumo

been sitting on the fence bout the apocalypse dial (so similar to 6309/399/401)

if jake sold the silver ones i'd snap em up


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

dupe


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Some simple mod to brighten my day and don't hurt the wallet so much









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Here are some angle shots of the BGB, hope this helps. 
Can't really see the bezel from behind.

































Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

^ hey wease have u seen harolds metallic orange chapter ring with minute notches?

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/yobokies/Chapter Rings/IMG_0028.jpg

i'd say it would be killer on that setup esp if u have blue AR on the sapphire


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

zeroes n ones said:


> ^ hey wease have u seen harolds metallic orange chapter ring with minute notches?
> 
> i'd say it would be killer on that setup esp if u have blue AR on the sapphire


I've been thinking about changing the bezel but I paid to have it lumed, also thinking about putting this insert on my Dagaz T2. 









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

6_String_Slinger said:


> Behold, my Filipino flag inspired SKX007 mod! It took me about 7 months to acquire all of the parts and I finally sent it off to Duarte to have it assembled. I love everything about the watch, but the giant meatball SS hand annoys me. For the next steps, I will add a double domed sapphire and change out the meatball SS hand for a smaller yellow SS hand. I wish the stealth dial did not have a date window, but the seller doesn't manufacture any dials without a date window, oh well. This will be my everyday wearer and I intend to get a lot of straps to dress it up/down
> 
> Murphy Bezel
> Chapter ring and hands from ebay seller kontrolsports
> ...


Hey Brother,
I hope you don't take this the wrong way.

What's right with that watch:

I personally think that that big "meatball" seconds hand makes that handset killer, I love the look.

In my mind the dial would not look as good with no date window, there is something about the way it breaks up the plain dial that makes it really look good, maybe someone else can articulate that thought more clearly.

The bezel with the 12 hour markings, brilliant, I did not know they made them that way but it make the watch very readable.

What is wrong with that watch:

Nothing I can see, it's very unique and great looking.

I would like to try the mod myself, I hope you don't mind some PM's for details.

Cheers,
G


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

My latest mod, sorry for the smudged crystal


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

vintage...vintage....vintage
Red triangle insert.....10 watches
SKX173 dial.....seiko
Monster chapter ring.....seiko
UDT hour and minute hand....10 watches
SEIKO SNK803 second hand.....seiko


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

sumo007 said:


> View attachment 1429557


It looks great. Congrats!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

One Of My Seiko Mods...I call it the Horny Jake.


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> One Of My Seiko Mods...I call it the Horny Jake.


That looks fantastic. Did you have to cut the dial feets to fit this? Any particular issue with the 24 hr sub dial?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Picked up this nice little Yobokies SNZH MoD style mod (MoD mod?) on the marketplace.








[/url]

Even though the lumed bezel isn't a perfect match style-wise to the dial, it gives the watch a slightly dressy look, and keeps your attention drawn to the dial.

Now jI ust need to find the right brown strap or stainless bracelet.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

BigBluefish said:


> Picked up this nice little Yobokies SNZH MoD style mod (MoD mod?) on the marketplace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome. If you could get an acrylic crystal it would be perfection.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

3pointross said:


> That's awesome. If you could get an acrylic crystal it would be perfection.


Thanks, I love the old Omega Seamasters with the triangle dials, the Precista watches and RN Diver, so I had to grab this. And it has no date window!!!

Yes, I really like the domed Hardlex crystal, the distortion gives the watch a nice vintage vibe, but I fear it will be prone to scratches. I think the glass bezel may be susceptible to the same, if not outright cracking or breakage, so I'm tempted to "baby" this one a bit.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Unfortunately, this one isn't mine. It came to me already highly upgraded, I just took it apart and handled the Cerakote. Since it started life as an SKX171, I've dubbed it the SR-171 Blackbird.

































Specs (from what I can deduce)

Seiko Diver SKX171
Graphite Black Cerakote
Murphy Coin Edge bezel
Yobokies Big #s stainless engraved insert
MCWW chapter ring
Yobokies Domed sapphire crystal 
Neo UDT Hands


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I want that bezel insert. Does Harold still sell those?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitter45 (Jan 24, 2014)

few of mine


DSC_5831 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


DSC_5832 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


DSC_5834 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


DSC_5833 by Paul Whitt82, on Flickr


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

I replaced my baby tuna's bezel and then put back the original, now the original bezel feels loose. Can I remedy this?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> I want that bezel insert. Does Harold still sell those?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes that is where I got it from 
but as you can see I had it coated


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

6309 - 62MAS mod


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

SNZH17 Shogun _like_


----------



## whitter45 (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

Here are some of mines. I made the white one for my GF and the Sumo has new hands now. The SKX 399 is getting sandblasted, and will receive new dial, new chapter ring, new hands and new bezel insert...

stay tuned !
































































And my so beloved Reverse !!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

you have very good taste


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Dagaz domed sapphire, dagaz hands, yobokies dial. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leejc_jc (Aug 17, 2010)

Share my recent work!!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

leejc_jc said:


> Share my recent work!!


Some interesting ideas here. nice work. Notably the pepsi shrouded, and the California dial SKX. That's a new twist, almost like the marina militaire look.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

My latest SNK809 mod!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just added a leather band to the SKXA35 - Hadley-Roma.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

An SNKE case with brushed bezel and an atlas dial. Not sure how I feel about the hands...opinions?


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Very nice,

except I'd ditch the orange hand for another white one. Or perhaps even better, 3 silver hands to play off the day/date window frame? I do like the shape of the hands, though...



spuds288 said:


> An SNKE case with brushed bezel and an atlas dial. Not sure how I feel about the hands...opinions?


----------



## Watch-U-Say? (Dec 9, 2009)

LOVE IT!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i have no problem saying they look awful

they look amazing


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Fantastic mod, especially the hands.


----------



## rodia77 (Feb 3, 2011)

spuds288 said:


> An SNKE case with brushed bezel and an atlas dial. Not sure how I feel about the hands...opinions?


The hands are from another fairy tale to me. Like, I like the pilot-ish dial on its own and I like the diver's hand's on their own, not in concorde, though.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

There I go again... As in many of my modded watches, I got the ideas from some other mods and some Tsunamis.










Details: base watch SKX007; dial, bezel insert, and hands from Dagaz Watches; nato strap from Gnomon Watches; assembled by Eduardo, the owner of SOS Relogios (a Brazilian watch repair shop). More pics below.


----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)

this is extraordinary timepiece. kinda scifi


spuds288 said:


> An SNKE case with brushed bezel and an atlas dial. Not sure how I feel about the hands...opinions?


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Earl Grey said:


> Very nice,
> 
> except I'd ditch the orange hand for another white one. Or perhaps even better, 3 silver hands to play off the day/date window frame? I do like the shape of the hands, though...


That was my first idea. But I didn't like the size of the silver hands I had. It also made the watch look too dull. Tried a red second hand to pick it up, but this combo was the best I found.



jdmfetish said:


> i have no problem saying they look awful
> 
> they look amazing


Thanks! I didn't have a mod in mind for these hands, but I knew I had to use them! Too cool.



rodia77 said:


> The hands are from another fairy tale to me. Like, I like the pilot-ish dial on its own and I like the diver's hand's on their own, not in concorde, though.


Been struggling with the dial for so long. Pilot-ish like you said, but still diver-ish. I think more of a dressy diver suits the dial. Appreciate the comments though!


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

Monsterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

My newest mod, 6309-7040, dial and bezel insert from Harold, hands and domed sapphire from Jake, strap from Nato straps. All work done by Duarte at NEWW. It's quickly become my favorite. I wore it all weekend and I'm wearing it again today.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Stunning



crappysurfer said:


>


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Seiko 5 Mod:


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

gdb1960 said:


> My newest mod, 6309-7040, dial and bezel insert from Harold, hands and domed sapphire from Jake, strap from Nato straps. All work done by Duarte at NEWW. It's quickly become my favorite. I wore it all weekend and I'm wearing it again today.
> 
> View attachment 1439908


nice job

I have been looking for that dial forever 
no luck for me

yours is fantastic


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


> nice job
> 
> I have been looking for that dial forever
> no luck for me
> ...


Thanks buddy, I'm flattered.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

I had posted this material at an old thread dedicated to Seikos 7002. Nobody said anything. I assumed that was due to the 7002 being a kind of ugly duck (supposedly worst than the 6309 and SKX007/9... divers). However, after I posted pics of this watch at some "WRUW today" threads, for my surprise quite a few people gave me "likes." Thus, I decided to post it here. After all, the watch was indeed mod.
-------------------------

This is my beloved 7002-7000.










It was born in October 1996. I purchased it in February 2012 in this state:









Bezel insert was clearly aftermarket. I am not sure about hands and dial; I guess that they were aftermarket too. Anyway, at that time I want something that was not that "greenish". The Canadian eBay seller watches-gallery had an aftermarket dial with white markers and a nice set of white 6309 aftermarket hands. I got the 12-hour bezel insert from Dagaz Watches. I also purchased some new aftermarket parts (crystal, crown, bezel, some gaskets and few other things) from some other eBay sellers from Philippines (among them mountapo_merchant).

After getting everything together (watches and parts), I had Eduardo (the owner of SOS Relogios, a Brazilian watch repair shop) to overhaul the movement and to "dress" the watch with the news parts. Later I added a clear case back (purchased from Dagaz Watches), because the original one had some pitting.

Its power reserve is above 43 hours; in one of the measurements I did I got 45 and half hours. This is similar to what I get from my 7S26 powered divers. Concerning its accuracy, its losses 5s/day when I let it rest with the crown down and gains around 3s/day when it rest in the 12 o'clock up position. I am very happy with this watch; it is one my favorites, if not the favorite one.

More pics below; all straps are from timefactors.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Excellent touch on the see through back. The whole watch looks great, good job!


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Travis,

Where did you get this dial? It's really nice!

G.


jdmfetish said:


>


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

gdb1960 said:


> Excellent touch on the see through back. The whole watch looks great, good job!


Thank you very much for you comments. I really love this watch.


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> Unfortunately, this one isn't mine. It came to me already highly upgraded, I just took it apart and handled the Cerakote. Since it started life as an SKX171, I've dubbed it the SR-171 Blackbird
> 
> View attachment 1430809
> 
> ...


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhh! You are friggin' killin' me. That is so BA I need to go and B'slap m'self. Dang broham, that is saaweet! And I don't misspell myself silly for just anything. Cheers, G


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

gdb1960 said:


> Travis,
> 
> Where did you get this dial? It's really nice!
> 
> G.


Sure 
it makes for an interesting story ,from my understanding and anyone feel free to correct me if I am wrong
Noah Fuller fabricated a small number of these dials , I have read about 50 each give or take 
the dials where offered to the forum members of the Seiko Citizen Watch Forum about 5 years ago give or take
the dials where commissioned with custom parts and custom coated SKX & SNK watch cases according to the members selections
some where gifted , some where sold to the members 
I had been searching for this watch / dial since I laid my eyes on them 
after 2 years of searching I was able to secure one for myself 
see many people do not sell gifts 
many people will not sell the watches due to sentimental value they offer to their owners

I worked very hard to get mine


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

gdb1960 said:


> My newest mod, 6309-7040, dial and bezel insert from Harold, hands and domed sapphire from Jake, strap from Nato straps. All work done by Duarte at NEWW. It's quickly become my favorite. I wore it all weekend and I'm wearing it again today.
> 
> View attachment 1439908


Harold sent me out the scubadiver dial thanks again


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Fantastic! Please send me a pic when you get yours completed, I'm sure it's going to be badass

Sent from my BNTV600 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks again 
will do


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Graham3 said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhh! You are friggin' killin' me. That is so BA I need to go and B'slap m'self. Dang broham, that is saaweet! And I don't misspell myself silly for just anything. Cheers, G


Thank you, but Travis is the mastermind on this one. There are plenty of nice Cerakote jobs out there, but on this one, it's the parts that set it ... apart.


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

hey CasioVibe

great orange mod

i especially liked your wave strap : )

http://i1182.photobucket.com/albums...4-03/D8ABB30B-B28E-476B-8732-F8304F3DF4A5.jpg

where'd you get the metal wave diver loop?


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

zeroes n ones said:


> hey CasioVibe
> 
> great orange mod
> 
> ...


Thanks! The wave band is a citizen diver and the buckle, keeper are from a seiko Z22 diver band.


----------



## ninetoes (May 19, 2011)

Here is a simple mod I did sometime back:










Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Pilot on tan leather NATO... Turning midnight, date wheel turning...


----------



## kthwai (Aug 31, 2010)

I wouldn't call this a real mod. Well, it started as a dial replacement project. But the new dial never delivered, so it ended like this. And I like it.



today's photo, with the crystal replaced:


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

kthwai said:


> I wouldn't call this a real mod. Well, it started as a dial replacement project. But the new dial never delivered, so it ended like this. And I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> today's photo, with the crystal replaced:


Cool man. That "dial" kind of grows on me,maybe a 12 hour bezel with a lume pip at 12 would set it off? What's the base watch? Cool strap too. Sort of don't think it needs a dial, but the black wheels and the roman numerals make the look for me.

Cheers,
G


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Wlover said:


> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Nice look, what is the base watch and strap?


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

SNGZ13


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

New stargate mod... small changes









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## kthwai (Aug 31, 2010)

Graham3 said:


> Cool man. That "dial" kind of grows on me,maybe a 12 hour bezel with a lume pip at 12 would set it off? What's the base watch? Cool strap too. Sort of don't think it needs a dial, but the black wheels and the roman numerals make the look for me.
> 
> Cheers,
> G


It's Seiko SNZG45 with bezel-marker paint removed, and the leather strap was hand made.

Cheers,
Hwai


----------



## zeroes n ones (Jan 15, 2013)

greetings from south west sydney

custom diver worn on isofrane


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

kthwai said:


> I wouldn't call this a real mod. Well, it started as a dial replacement project. But the new dial never delivered, so it ended like this. And I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> today's photo, with the crystal replaced:


Cool ! I have done one no dial mod similar to yours some time back (but in white day/date wheel).
Same mind !


----------



## Dave I (May 9, 2008)

Red second hand on a Spork.

*Before;
*









* After;*










*
Also added a Watchadoo bracelet;

*


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

leftovers....

not sure if the mini-monster bezel is overkill? you tell me. Do I have enough 0 - 55's? ;p


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

JerylTan said:


>


I love this combo in the Monster...Nice work.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

jdmfetish said:


> Sure
> it makes for an interesting story ,from my understanding and anyone feel free to correct me if I am wrong
> Noah Fuller fabricated a small number of these dials , I have read about 50 each give or take
> the dials where offered to the forum members of the Seiko Citizen Watch Forum about 5 years ago give or take
> ...


I actually found the stash of the rest of them not too long ago...I'm just not so sure what to do with them. They've kind of lost their cultural significance with the passing of the old SCWF. They were made by the now defunct dials company where I met my wife, who was working there as a secretary. ;-)

Here's the one-off Rosegold PVD/Black DLC one that Noah gifted to the founder of the original SCWF, Dr. Wayne Lee...


----------



## alloy500 (Aug 31, 2009)

Who makes this Orange PO Bezel insert??
Looks great!!



Sprint Veloce said:


>


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

My latest SNK809 mod on a fresh leather NATO


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

JerylTan said:


>


How's the lume on this Bro?


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

That looks awesome - congrats.



crappysurfer said:


> My latest SNK809 mod on a fresh leather NATO


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> That looks awesome - congrats.


Thanks! Means a lot! It's for sale!


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> How's the lume on this Bro?


Didn't take note le. Lol. I try tonight let you know


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


>


where did you get the dial and hands for this, if you don't mind me asking? I guess they're cannibalised from another watch?

I was planning a mod with this bezel insert, and never thought of using gold hands ang indices. Gives it that vintage diver look.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Ace McLoud said:


> where did you get the dial and hands for this, if you don't mind me asking? I guess they're cannibalised from another watch?
> 
> I was planning a mod with this bezel insert, and never thought of using gold hands ang indices. Gives it that vintage diver look.


Dial is from a gold SNZH that I bought from 10watches.com you're gonna need to clip the dial feet and attach with adhesive. The gold hands are some Tudor/ETA2824 hands I got from ebay, the blue second hand came from ofrei. Bezel insert also came from 10watches.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> Dial is from a gold SNZH that I bought from 10watches.com you're gonna need to clip the dial feet and attach with adhesive. The gold hands are some Tudor/ETA2824 hands I got from ebay, the blue second hand came from ofrei. Bezel insert also came from 10watches.


Thanks for the reply. I was aware of the bezel insert, I planned to do a sportier mod with maybe a yellow plongeur hands, but I may consider this. It just means a little more work.


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)

Hello,

Has any one ever had trouble swapping "seconds" hands between SKX's? I have 007 and a 173 and I want to swap them. I contacted my watchmaker and he said it can be easily done but he said he will take minimal responsibility in case things go wrong. Something about when the hands get pressed on its a one time thing as they could get stretched when initially applied. So usually they are replaced with new once. He also explained that its more of an issue for chronographs as the hand gets reset it could shift on the axle. I just want to avoid screwing up two watches. Your input is greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Solar Chrono with Watchadoo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Tourbillion87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has any one ever had trouble swapping "seconds" hands between SKX's? I have 007 and a 173 and I want to swap them. I contacted my watchmaker and he said it can be easily done but he said he will take minimal responsibility in case things go wrong. Something about when the hands get pressed on its a one time thing as they could get stretched when initially applied. So usually they are replaced with new once. He also explained that its more of an issue for chronographs as the hand gets reset it could shift on the axle. I just want to avoid screwing up two watches. Your input is greatly appreciated. Thank you


I've applied and reapplied hands multiple times without them being stretched. While this is a possibility and more likely with older hands that are more worn I haven't run into it. The only thing I've run into is a worn out pinion. I thought it was my hands, but I tried them on a different movement and they fit fine. So in my (limited) experience, I've witnessed more worn out pinions than hands.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> I've applied and reapplied hands multiple times without them being stretched. While this is a possibility and more likely with older hands that are more worn I haven't run into it. The only thing I've run into is a worn out pinion. I thought it was my hands, but I tried them on a different movement and they fit fine. So in my (limited) experience, I've witnessed more worn out pinions than hands.


Agree. As far as I know, changing hands in an SKX is usually a very simple thing for a competent watchmaker.


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)

Great. Thank you for your reply. I was a little worried but I will go ahead and proceed. Both watches are just a few months old so I don't have to worry about the pinions.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Before

After


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

Not Seiko actually, but this Invicta 7044 has a NH35 movement so... ;-)

before:









after


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

crappysurfer said:


> My latest SNK809 mod on a fresh leather NATO


I love those hands, where did you get them?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Harold has them in white 
Jake has them in white

ebay has them in silver and gold 

I think Ofrei also has in black , gold , silver

some call them vintage 
some call them cathedrial


----------



## chezjoe (Aug 3, 2013)

Seiko Vintage mod


Seiko SNZH Vintage mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SNZH Vintage mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SNZH Vintage mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SNZH Vintage mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SNZH Vintage mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SNZH Vintage mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SNZH Vintage mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SNZH Vintage mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SNZH Vintage mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SNZH Vintage mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SNZH Vintage mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SNZH Vintage mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SNZH Vintage mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SNZH Vintage mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SNZH Vintage mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko SNZH Vintage mod par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

Chezjoe,

That came out great, good job

Chris


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

chezjoe said:


> Seiko Vintage mod


That. Is. Awesome. Well done, chezjoe!


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

The only mod that I own....not done by me. This one is definitely a keeper!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

lovely I like that


----------



## faiz (Jul 15, 2013)

Chezjoe I genuinely think that is one of the most beautiful watches I have ever seen!
Glad I stumbled into this forum and this thread in particular!


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Not sure if I posted my black Cerakote SKX007. If anyones not seen it before (the Cerakote) it's packing Yobokies Big Numbers PVD bezel insert, Yobokies dial, Yobokies double domed sapphire, Dagaz Vintage minute hand, Dagaz Sword hour hands and stock SKX007 second hand. Wrapped in a Brady black on black Sailcloth strap.

*The Cerakote was done by a cool chap in the UK. If anyone needs a high quality job, with fast turnaround at very reasonable prices PM me.

*Enjoy.


----------



## rrussotwo (Feb 9, 2014)

Just a new bracelet on a bog stock SRP201.


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi All 
I have been in contact with yobokies for a moded SKX007 with the following mods:

*Dial: *Seamaster 300 with big triangle without day-date
*Hands:* Sword hands of Seamaster 300, red edged minute hand, PO seconds hand with a red tip.
PO Bezel with lumed dot at 12 O clock.
Stock Jubilee bracelet, stock chapter ring.
C3 Lume on indices and hands.
Can you help me improvise the mod with some ideas.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi All 
I have been in contact with yobokies for a moded SKX007 with the following mods:

*Dial: *Seamaster 300 with big triangle without day-date
*Hands:* Sword hands of Seamaster 300, red edged minute hand, PO seconds hand with a red tip.
PO Bezel with lumed dot at 12 O clock.
Stock Jubilee bracelet, stock chapter ring.
C3 Lume on indices and hands.
Can you help me improvise the mod with some ideas.


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

ksrao_74 said:


> Hi All
> I have been in contact with yobokies for a moded SKX007 with the following mods:
> 
> *Dial: *Seamaster 300 with big triangle without day-date
> ...


Sounds nice, do post a pic when you get it. You may want to throw in a silver chapter ring?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

JerylTan said:


> Sounds nice, do post a pic when you get it. You may want to throw in a silver chapter ring?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


silver chapter ring didnt really appeal to me so opted for the stock one.


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

ksrao_74 said:


> silver chapter ring didnt really appeal to me so opted for the stock one.


Or an all black 1? There maybe misalignment of the chapter ring ticks and dial especially with after-market dials which is why some people may choose to switch it out


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

ksrao_74 said:


> silver chapter ring didnt really appeal to me so opted for the stock one.


I'd second the recommendation for a different chapter ring, black would give you more depth w/o making the dial look too small, which (IMO) makes the watch look odd.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

JerylTan said:


> Or an all black 1? There maybe misalignment of the chapter ring ticks and dial especially with after-market dials which is why some people may choose to switch it out





Alex.C said:


> I'd second the recommendation for a different chapter ring, black would give you more depth w/o making the dial look too small, which (IMO) makes the watch look odd.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Harold didnt mention about the chapter ring misalignment with the dial. One of the reasons to retain the stock dial was the cost. The 007 with above mods is coming down to 345+shipping. To keep the cost down i opted for stock one. Anyways will talk to Harold again reg this. Thanks for pointing out.


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

ksrao_74 said:


> Harold didnt mention about the chapter ring misalignment with the dial. One of the reasons to retain the stock dial was the cost. The 007 with above mods is coming down to 345+shipping. To keep the cost down i opted for stock one. Anyways will talk to Harold again reg this. Thanks for pointing out.


Infact it
/s pretty common for chapter ring misalignment even on stock dials. I've seen it very common on sardines especially and even some sumo.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

FYI, this watch uses an OEM 009 chapter ring sprayed with Krylon Satin Black.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Working on a commission for someone, not finished yet, waiting on a silver chapter ring.

Better shot


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

tslewisz said:


> FYI, this watch uses an OEM 009 chapter ring sprayed with Krylon Satin Black.


Is it only me or everyone feels the chapter ring without markings kinda makes the watch look little small?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

ksrao_74 said:


> Is it only me or everyone feels the chapter ring without markings kinda makes the watch look little small?


I agree, although it depends also on a couple other aspects as well, but yeah. It focuses your attention on a smaller area in most cases.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

crappysurfer said:


> I agree, although it depends also on a couple other aspects as well, but yeah. It focuses your attention on a smaller area in most cases.


Yeah I felt looking at Harolds photobucket the PO bezel insert makes the watch look a tad bigger compared to the stock one.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

ksrao_74 said:


> Yeah I felt looking at Harolds photobucket the PO bezel insert makes the watch look a tad bigger compared to the stock one.


Right, in my experience, bezel inserts with the silver inner diameter make watches appear larger as do ticked chapter rings and silver chapter rings. Black chapter rings usually serve to shrink appearance, which isn't to say they dont look good.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree with what everyone is saying about the different rings. I'll add, though, that I also think that minute markings on both the ring and dial look too busy. Especially if you're throwing a bezel insert with a lot of marks on top of it, like the watch I showed above.









Brushed ally would look good, though.


----------



## Sakurama (Mar 21, 2014)

*This will be my intro was well...*

So my wife was getting irked that I always asked her what time it was. "Why don't you get a watch?" she said. Huh, hadn't thought about that. I tend to use my phone but I _do_ like watches. A long time ago in the 90's I bought a Tag dive watch mainly because it was small and I was self conscious about my small wrists. It's still around somewhere and perhaps I'll dig it out. But her comment was sort of a wake up - yeah, why don't I get a watch?

She had a nice old Rolex and I've always admired that watch. I wanted a dive watch as that's the style I like. I even took up diving so I could wear one unironically but I still never got one. I read reviews on Amazon and bought a simple Seiko 5 and _loved it_. Once I started to research the Seiko auto movement I discovered modding and I was done. I returned the 5 and started buying used SKX's on ebay.










After I had four and started to understand them and had adjusted their time I finally took the plunge and ordered up some parts. A crystal from Harold (and a larger bezel but it didn't fit...), hands (Owl Eyes) and a dial (Shark) from Dagaz and then took the worst case of the lot and sanded and smoothed the scratches and beaded blasted it with the oyster strap. Along the way I found that I needed to make some tools as some of the ones I bought I didn't care for so pictured with my "Shark Eyes" is my new watch hammer and a case back opener that I found to be more ergonomic than the Jaxa.










I'm looking forward to making another.

Gregor


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

One quick question.... Wil Harold be able to put a SEIKO applied logo on the dial of our choice? If yes will it be costing considerably more compared to no logo dial? 
I can directly ask Harold but I just dnt want to say 'no' if it gets expensive?
I need* this *logo on* this *dial.


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he either can't do that, or won't. I don't know much about trademarks/copywrite but I think he could potentially get in hot water by allowing a consumer to think that one of his dials is actually a Seiko dial by branding it as such. On a practical level, I'm just not sure how he would go about doing it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jjPax (Oct 31, 2013)

My first mod here
Just a skx033 dial and hands on a skx007


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

@tslewisz yeah you made a vilid point. Now im in two minds weather to retain the stock ring or add a all black new one. And yeah marking on the dial, ring and bezel insert would def make it very busy.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

7548-7000 with Bubbleboy crystal replacement - original had a deepish scratch. Also aged the new replacement hands to better match the original dial. Lovely near original watch to wear daily...


















Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

black day wheel and snzk hands


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

giorgos mg said:


> black day wheel and snzk hands


Could I get a look at a dial shot straight on for a better look at the hands please 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Could I get a look at a dial shot straight on for a better look at the hands please
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


here are some nice shots

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-skx007-sar-mod-***spf***-546747.html


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Yellow dial on my SKX007 on "Jamaican" Nato


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

Snk809 with mapmeter hands and removed "5"


----------



## CPL593H (Nov 12, 2013)

NOS seiko s-wave case with aftermarket dial from 10watches and hands from Yobokies. Movement is a 4r36 that offers hacking and handwinding.


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

CPL593H said:


> View attachment 1460423
> View attachment 1460424
> 
> NOS seiko s-wave case with aftermarket dial from 10watches and hands from Yobokies. Movement is a 4r36 that offers hacking and handwinding.


Nice looks like a glycine









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## CPL593H (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow yeah you're right.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## dgrasparil (Jan 23, 2014)

barnefko said:


> Snk809 with mapmeter hands and removed "5"
> 
> (snip)


I like this. How easy was it to remove the" 5"? How did you do it?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

barnefko said:


> Snk809 with mapmeter hands and removed "5"


those hands are nice... Where are they from?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldrick (Apr 16, 2012)

Fullers1845 said:


> That. Is. Awesome. Well done, chezjoe!


Agreed. What strap is that?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Ingegnere Meccanico Aeronautico


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

There I go again. As in many of my modded watches, I got the ideas from some other mods and some Tsunamis. Details: base watch SKX007; dial, bezel insert, and hands from Dagaz Watches; nato strap from timefactors.com; assembled by Eduardo, the owner of SOS Relogios (a Brazilian watch repair shop). Pics below:


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

I hope nobody gets expelled from WUS for being repetitive. There I go again. As usual, I got the ideas from some other mods and some Tsunamis. Details: base watch SKX007; dial, bezel insert, and hands from Dagaz Watches; assembled by Eduardo, the owner of SOS Relogios (a Brazilian watch repair shop). Both natos are from timefactors; silver oyster from eBayer wjean28; black oyster from strapcode. Pics below:


----------



## Sakurama (Mar 21, 2014)

I like the "machineness" of a watch and so I wanted to make a stronger looking bezel. I didn't quite nail the dimensions perfectly but this was my first try. So far I think it looks good with the engineer bracelet and I actually like it more than I expected.










What are your thoughts?

Gregor


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks very good. Did you manufactured the bezel yourself? If so, congrats!


----------



## Sakurama (Mar 21, 2014)

Seiko Madness said:


> Looks very good. Did you manufactured the bezel yourself? If so, congrats!


Well, manufacture is a bit optimistic. I fabricated it in my shop. I don't typically do such small stuff so it's a good exercise. Motorcycles are my usual victims but I'm rather infatuated with my Seiko so I wanted to play around with making a few parts. The bezel was thing I liked least - too much like jewelry for my tastes. So, this was my first attempt. I'm going to work on some more designs as time permits.

Gregor


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Sakurama said:


> Well, manufacture is a bit optimistic. I fabricated it in my shop. I don't typically do such small stuff so it's a good exercise. Motorcycles are my usual victims but I'm rather infatuated with my Seiko so I wanted to play around with making a few parts. The bezel was thing I liked least - too much like jewelry for my tastes. So, this was my first attempt. I'm going to work on some more designs as time permits.
> 
> Gregor


I guess you will able to make some few bucks out of this!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Sakurama said:


> Well, manufacture is a bit optimistic. I fabricated it in my shop. I don't typically do such small stuff so it's a good exercise. Motorcycles are my usual victims but I'm rather infatuated with my Seiko so I wanted to play around with making a few parts. The bezel was thing I liked least - too much like jewelry for my tastes. So, this was my first attempt. I'm going to work on some more designs as time permits.
> 
> Gregor


Yeah if you made a batch of those at a reasonable price I'd totally get one (or some)


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Sakurama said:


> I like the "machineness" of a watch and so I wanted to make a stronger looking bezel. I didn't quite nail the dimensions perfectly but this was my first try. So far I think it looks good with the engineer bracelet and I actually like it more than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, i like the chunky look and it goes really well with the engineer.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Sakurama said:


> I like the "machineness" of a watch and so I wanted to make a stronger looking bezel. I didn't quite nail the dimensions perfectly but this was my first try. So far I think it looks good with the engineer bracelet and I actually like it more than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thoughts? I'd buy one  .


----------



## yellow_jacket (Jun 7, 2012)

My first mod. Waiting on a new set of hands since I bent my first set.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Pallet Spoon said:


> Thoughts? I'd buy one  .


+1 looks tough

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> Yeah if you made a batch of those at a reasonable price I'd totally get one (or some)


+1.

They look great. Knurled option or coin edge would be nice - with clicks. 

EDIT:

oh, I know a few of us are looking for a bezel similar to this...









A jumbo bezel of this styling would be pretty nifty. To be honest, the fact that you're able to offer modders another choice - that alone is greatly appreciated.


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bead blasted solar diver









Sent from my broker's broker using satellite phone in an undisclosed location


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

On a personal quest to create the busiest combination of dial/chapter ring/bezel.

Next is an SKZ211 with 809 dial and countdown bezel insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

c5k0 said:


> On a personal quest to create the busiest combination of dial/chapter ring/bezel.
> 
> Next is an SKZ211 with 809 dial and countdown bezel insert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mission accomplished!


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Dagaz SKX Black Bay with ceramic bezel insert:


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Blumo/ Pepsi insert!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

CWBYTYME said:


> Blumo/ Pepsi insert!
> View attachment 1462849
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Congrats!! Looks even better than I thought and I want one bad! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

CWBYTYME said:


> Blumo/ Pepsi insert!...


Pepsi inserts are cool!


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, here I am telling essentially same stuff over and over. I got the ideas from some Tsunamis and mods. Details: base watch SKX007; dial, bezel insert, hour & minute hands from Dagaz Watches; assembled by Eduardo, the owner of SOS Relogios (a Brazilian watch repair shop); nato strap from timefactors. A minor comment: it may look like that the bezel insert is misaligned; however, that is not the case. I am my very pick with those minor details. Before taking the pictures, I simply failed to notice that the bezel was turned one minute to the left. Since I was not willing to take another set of pictures, I decided to post those anyway. I hope you guys can forgive me for this!

Pics below:


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

The story behind this one is a little different. My wife told me I should get a white watch. I then saw the dial available at Dagaz. I then found some pics of mods that had used this dial. I thought a little bit about the matter and in the end came out with this. Details: base watch SKX009; dial, bezel insert, hands, and chapter ring from Dagaz Watches; all nato straps from Gnomon Watches; assembled by Eduardo, the owner of SOS Relogios (a Brazilian watch repair shop).


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Just finished up this piece for a customer!


----------



## soopad00pa (Feb 24, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Yeah if you made a batch of those at a reasonable price I'd totally get one (or some)


Ditto!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Sinn style SNK809


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

Sakurama said:


> I like the "machineness" of a watch and so I wanted to make a stronger looking bezel. I didn't quite nail the dimensions perfectly but this was my first try. So far I think it looks good with the engineer bracelet and I actually like it more than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's amazing !!!


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

Here is my last one. Hope you will like it...

beadblasted skx399, udt dial, silver chapter ring, big number engraved black bezel insert, dagaz hands, sumo second hand, smoked glass.


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

CPL593H said:


> View attachment 1460423
> View attachment 1460424
> 
> NOS seiko s-wave case with aftermarket dial from 10watches and hands from Yobokies. Movement is a 4r36 that offers hacking and handwinding.


Wow, this kicks A, more details on parts and work done please (dial, chapter ring, band, case, etc. etc.)

Cheers,
G


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

khd said:


> those hands are nice... Where are they from?


Ordered them from rob ( monsterwatches) they are original swill hands from the mapmeter. The lumibrite on these just smokes all the dagaz and yobokies hands I have seen until now.....


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

That style bezel looks fantastic. You could sell those.



Sakurama said:


> I like the "machineness" of a watch and so I wanted to make a stronger looking bezel. I didn't quite nail the dimensions perfectly but this was my first try. So far I think it looks good with the engineer bracelet and I actually like it more than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

7002 Mod


----------



## scriblz (Apr 25, 2014)

heres my first mod. based on an invicta with the nh35a movement

hands and dial: 10watches
domed crystal: krysworks


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Pallet Spoon said:


> Thoughts? I'd buy one  .


...and me! ;-)


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Me too. To call it impressive would be an understatement!



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> ...and me! ;-)


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

gdb1960 said:


> Me too. To call it impressive would be an understatement!


Me too!!!

Envoyé de mon LT25i en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

My modded BF...

cerakote, dagaz dial and hands, Meyihofer strap with orange stitching...


----------



## Sakurama (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the props. Just so you know I'm talking with a couple of shops about the feasibility of production. Dagaz and Yokobies have the advantage of being in china which helps their costs but if I were to take on the project I would want it to be done here. When I get closer to an idea of the costs I'll do a poll or something in a separate thread and then we can see about the viability of it. I actually think it would be a lot of fun and and I have plenty of ideas so it could certainly expand the offerings. Modding Seiko's really scratches an itch for me and I enjoy it a lot and you guys are nothing if not enthusiastic.

I haven't had time to work on other bezel ideas (they require certain special lathe tooling) but I did want to play with a chapter ring idea. I think it has potential and I wanted to mimic the Monster sort of ring but it's not quite there. Again, it might require some special tooling. Despite that I think it looks neat and I've been looking for an excuse to wear the rally strap I got. If I were to do this one again (and I will at some point) I would enlarge the cut at 12 o'clock and maybe eliminate it at the date. Then again that might make it too specific.

Anyway, I'm enjoying wearing it for now.

Gregor


----------



## Sakurama (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the props. Just so you know I'm talking with a couple of shops about the feasibility of production. Dagaz and Yokobies have the advantage of being in china which helps their costs but if I were to take on the project I would want it to be done here. When I get closer to an idea of the costs I'll do a poll or something in a separate thread and then we can see about the viability of it. I actually think it would be a lot of fun and and I have plenty of ideas so it could certainly expand the offerings. Modding Seiko's really scratches an itch for me and I enjoy it a lot and you guys are nothing if not enthusiastic.

I haven't had time to work on other bezel ideas (they require certain special lathe tooling) but I did want to play with a chapter ring idea. I think it has potential and I wanted to mimic the Monster sort of ring but it's not quite there. Again, it might require some special tooling. Despite that I think it looks neat and I've been looking for an excuse to wear the rally strap I got. If I were to do this one again (and I will at some point) I would enlarge the cut at 12 o'clock and maybe eliminate it at the date. Then again that might make it too specific.

Anyway, I'm enjoying wearing it for now.

Gregor


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Dear Sakurama,

The chapter ring looks very nice. However, I think that you should know Motor City Watch works has some similar stuff. See site MotorCity WatchWorks | Chapter Rings. Of course, that does not prevent you from doing it for sale; however, that may impact the economic aspect of the project.

Concerning the bezel, I have never seen anything similar. That would be indeed new and that could end up being a plus also under the economic point of view.

Hopefully you will manage to market these "cool" stuff you are showing us!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

bluloo said:


> That style bezel looks fantastic. You could sell those.


I would buy that instantly if it were available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Got this one last summer from yobokies. Has his super oyster bracelet, double domed saphire and PO bezel insert. When the weather starts to heat up my dress watches take a break and out comes this for the summer:


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Stupid question: What does "double domed" mean?


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

rise said:


> My modded BF...
> 
> cerakote, dagaz dial and hands, Meyihofer strap with orange stitching...


Beautiful, if you ever want to sell, PM me.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## DeeDee (Nov 8, 2009)

That does mean the chrystal is convex from inside and outside...


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

asonstuf said:


> Got this one last summer from yobokies. Has his super oyster bracelet, double domed saphire and PO bezel insert. When the weather starts to heat up my dress watches take a break and out comes this for the summer:


I'm waiting for this bezel insert, think I'm going to try it on this? What do you think?








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

wease said:


> Beautiful, if you ever want to sell, PM me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Never say never... Who Knows ? ;-)


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

Fullers1845 said:


> Stupid question: What does "double domed" mean?


Ha ha, it's yobokies marketing talk! I believe (and you can see it) the saphire is domed on the inside as well, rather than just the outside part. it creates a really cool bubble effect.


----------



## asonstuf (Nov 9, 2010)

CWBYTYME said:


> I'm waiting for this bezel insert, think I'm going to try it on this? What do you think?
> View attachment 1471248
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I much prefer the PO style, but that's just me. I think it really helps transform the watch.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Sakurama said:


> ...
> 
> Gregor
> View attachment 1470471


I also like your chapter ring. 
I've had a similar idea for one in the works for some time now. Laziness is one of the main reasons it hasn't been done. Sometimes these things are best looked at as hobbies and a labor of love, rather than as an opportunity to make $$.

YMMV, of course.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

bluloo said:


> That style bezel looks fantastic. You could sell those.


If you do decide to produce these, put me down for one as well. Great looking bezel!
dP


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> ...and me! ;-)


I'm in for one also, great looking piece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sakurama (Mar 21, 2014)

bluloo said:


> I also like your chapter ring.
> I've had a similar idea for one in the works for some time now. Laziness is one of the main reasons it hasn't been done. Sometimes these things are best looked at as hobbies and a labor of love, rather than as an opportunity to make $$.
> 
> YMMV, of course.


I'm a photographer with the luxury of a limited assignment load (by choice) and most of my free time has been used to remodel our house for the last year. Over the years I've had many ideas but not the time to pursue them. While I've been rather successful with my career I'm not scalable or replaceable and as I want to spend more time with my family and less traveling I'm looking for projects that I enjoy but that I can do in my own time.

I've spoken to my machinist friend and I'll be getting him my samples and working on solving the issues involved. Since this is morphing into a possible business I will start a new thread and allow comments there and then perhaps start a kickstarter campaign which will determine the actual interest level. If it gets funded it lives and if not I had fun making some bezels and parts. If it does take off I'll turn a portion of the profits back into making new designs and enjoy the process.

One of my concerns is the level of perfection that you, as a group, demand. I am a perfectionist (as perhaps any successful still life photographer has to be) but you guys take it to a new level! I mean that as a compliment! So I want to make sure that I can meet your goals before I move forward with mine. Capisce?

Gregor


----------



## chezjoe (Aug 3, 2013)

Delirium evening, seiko mods "mutli-dates"


Seiko Mod multi-dates par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko Mod multi-dates par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko Mod multi-dates par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko Mod multi-dates par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko Mod multi-dates par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko Mod multi-dates par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko Mod multi-dates par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


Seiko Mod multi-dates par Chez Joe, sur Flickr


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> If you do decide to produce these, put me down for one as well. Great looking bezel!
> dP


I'm 100% in on buying one....

And if it's good enough for dP it should be good enough for ANY modder


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

jjolly said:


> I'm 100% in on buying one....
> 
> And if it's good enough for dP it should be good enough for ANY modder


Very nice of you to say, sir!
dP


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sakurama said:


> I'm a photographer with the luxury of a limited assignment load (by choice) and most of my free time has been used to remodel our house for the last year. Over the years I've had many ideas but not the time to pursue them. While I've been rather successful with my career I'm not scalable or replaceable and as I want to spend more time with my family and less traveling I'm looking for projects that I enjoy but that I can do in my own time.
> 
> I've spoken to my machinist friend and I'll be getting him my samples and working on solving the issues involved. Since this is morphing into a possible business I will start a new thread and allow comments there and then perhaps start a kickstarter campaign which will determine the actual interest level. If it gets funded it lives and if not I had fun making some bezels and parts. If it does take off I'll turn a portion of the profits back into making new designs and enjoy the process.
> 
> ...


Please keep us posted. These are a welcome option!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

FOOGauzie said:


> Good little tip for inserting fatties into tight holes...Just use a little bit of silicon grease and lube up the bar before inserting it into the hole...It'll slide right in. b-)


Taken out of context this makes a great post


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

cpl said:


> Taken out of context this makes a great post


Hahaha agreed - I don't think it'll be long before it starts turning up in people's signatures!


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Sakurama said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate the props. Just so you know I'm talking with a couple of shops about the feasibility of production. Dagaz and Yokobies have the advantage of being in china which helps their costs but if I were to take on the project I would want it to be done here. When I get closer to an idea of the costs I'll do a poll or something in a separate thread and then we can see about the viability of it. I actually think it would be a lot of fun and and I have plenty of ideas so it could certainly expand the offerings. Modding Seiko's really scratches an itch for me and I enjoy it a lot and you guys are nothing if not enthusiastic.
> 
> I haven't had time to work on other bezel ideas (they require certain special lathe tooling) but I did want to play with a chapter ring idea. I think it has potential and I wanted to mimic the Monster sort of ring but it's not quite there. Again, it might require some special tooling. Despite that I think it looks neat and I've been looking for an excuse to wear the rally strap I got. If I were to do this one again (and I will at some point) I would enlarge the cut at 12 o'clock and maybe eliminate it at the date. Then again that might make it too specific.
> 
> ...


Sakurama that one looks really really good. Is there any chance that you can shoot a few side shots so that we can see the bezel from a different angle?

Thank you


----------



## OllieVR (Aug 27, 2013)

Finally have something to post here!









*on his mod-day in HK*









& now basking in the south Texas sun

"Marvin" aka "Greenie Meanie"

Thank you Harold/yobokies, you're The Man!


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## Sakurama (Mar 21, 2014)

Sakurama said:


> View attachment 1470471


Good morning and thanks.

Here's a couple more photos of the side angles as I've been asked a few times about that. Also, I've spoken to Ernie about starting a thread and he's given me permission and his blessing so as things get to the point where they've progressed enough to warrant the thread I'll start it but since I can only start one I want to make sure I'm ready when I do. Perhaps some of you can help me here too. When I bought my watches I bought several 200M 7S26's as I'd read that they were identical in case/bezel/crystal dimensions to the SKX's but when I made this bezel I found that this watch - my most abused one - was 3-4mm smaller on the bezel ID than the one true SKX I bought. To be certain I've ordered a brand new SKX007 and it's being sent to my machinist so that we are working with the correct watch. Were there any case changes with SKX's? Also remember that this is my first one - there's details that need to be cleaned up and I've been using it while doing mechanic work in the garage - it's a bit tatty.

















So progress is happening.

Gregor


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Sakurama said:


> Good morning and thanks.
> 
> Here's a couple more photos of the side angles as I've been asked a few times about that. Also, I've spoken to Ernie about starting a thread and he's given me permission and his blessing so as things get to the point where they've progressed enough to warrant the thread I'll start it but since I can only start one I want to make sure I'm ready when I do. Perhaps some of you can help me here too. When I bought my watches I bought several 200M 7S26's as I'd read that they were identical in case/bezel/crystal dimensions to the SKX's but when I made this bezel I found that this watch - my most abused one - was 3-4mm smaller on the bezel ID than the one true SKX I bought. To be certain I've ordered a brand new SKX007 and it's being sent to my machinist so that we are working with the correct watch. Were there any case changes with SKX's? Also remember that this is my first one - there's details that need to be cleaned up and I've been using it while doing mechanic work in the garage - it's a bit tatty.
> 
> ...


The pics look great. Concerning a possible change in the case, I am not aware of that. However, I am novice in this hobby. Given that the SKX007 has been around for more than 15 years, I would not doubt that one or two changes went unnoticed.


----------



## Josh__Tan (Feb 24, 2014)

Nothing extreme but I like it.


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Not my watch but i like it alot.
Its done by nicoGT. (Seiko Pelagos)
I'll vote it as one of the nicest mod i have seen in the year 2014.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

xzqt said:


> Not my watch but i like it alot. Its done by nicoGT. (Seiko Pelagos) I'll vote it as one of the nicest mod i have seen in the year 2014.


 thank you xzqt


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice looking Pelagos mod


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

7548
mkii dial / handset / insert
bead blast finish
matte chapter ring 
yobokies bubble boy sapphire


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Been doing some remodding today here are the results!

From -














To -














Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks great - congrats


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

Seiko Soxa and Seiko Spork with sapphire installed.


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


> 7548
> mkii dial / handset / insert
> bead blast finish
> matte chapter ring
> yobokies bubble boy sapphire


Hey, who pressed the crystal for you? Im waiting for one in the mail and am concerned that my dyes are not deep enough to fit the bubble properly. Any special dye for the cheap bay press?


----------



## Hoang928 (Apr 11, 2008)

2nd gen Monster modded hands!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

schtozo said:


> Hey, who pressed the crystal for you? Im waiting for one in the mail and am concerned that my dyes are not deep enough to fit the bubble properly. Any special dye for the cheap bay press?


most all my mods are done by Duarte @ NEWW in R.I.

the only other place I go for work is to have watches cerakote covered in California , by Alex Artifice Horoworks

both guys are the SHIIT


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


> most all my mods are done by Duarte @ NEWW in R.I.
> 
> the only other place I go for work is to have watches cerakote covered in California , by Alex Artifice Horoworks
> 
> both guys are the SHIIT


yeah, thanks. Duarte did my first mod couple of months ago. But since, i have now 7 skx's thanks to this forum and i would like to do my mods myself to enjoy it more. Already did one and have messed assembling and viceversa the others..


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Just slapped on a Strapcode Endmill bracelet on my SKX009. The Syper Oyster II was nice, but I wanted something a little different.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

mesaboogie18 said:


> Just slapped on a Strapcode Endmill bracelet on my SKX009. The Syper Oyster II was nice, but I wanted something a little different.
> 
> View attachment 1478203


love that polished chapter ring. Yobokies?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

schtozo said:


> yeah, thanks. Duarte did my first mod couple of months ago. But since, i have now 7 skx's thanks to this forum and i would like to do my mods myself to enjoy it more. Already did one and have messed assembling and viceversa the others..


you are lucky 
my busy schedule and bad eye sight means i just can do it myself

good for you though , it is rewarding


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice Black Bay mod - looks great.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> love that polished chapter ring. Yobokies?


Thanks! It's from Dagaz.



The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Nice Black Bay mod - looks great.


Thanks!


----------



## alxkrft (Apr 24, 2014)

Josh__Tan said:


> Nothing extreme but I like it.
> View attachment 1474227


Wow so hot!

hands are so baeutiful, dagaz? its just that the lume doesnt match...


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

mesaboogie18 said:


> Just slapped on a Strapcode Endmill bracelet on my SKX009. The Syper Oyster II was nice, but I wanted something a little different.
> 
> View attachment 1478202


How thick is this? I have mine on a Super Oyster II also and I'm itching for a change too!!


----------



## kwarner (Apr 3, 2014)

Just finished my heavily modded SRP231.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Last couple of months I posted eleven mods in this thread. Well, I have no more to post. I also decided to stop accumulating watches. Hence, it seems that I will have nothing to post for a long while. Thus, today I took a picture of all those eleven together. The third watch from left to right on the top row is a 7002-7000. All others are SKX007/009/171.


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

jjolly said:


> How thick is this? I have mine on a Super Oyster II also and I'm itching for a change too!!


It's about the same as the Super Oyster II. It might look thicker b/c of the middle links being staggered though. I like it quite a bit.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Seiko Madness said:


> Last couple of months I posted eleven mods in this thread. Well, I have no more to post. I also decided to stop accumulating watches. Hence, it seems that I will have nothing to post for a long while. Thus, today I took a picture of all those eleven together. The third watch from left to right on the top row is a 7002-7000. All others are SKX007/009/171.
> 
> View attachment 1480088


Nice  Hardcore SKX fan here

The bracelet vs. NATO ratio isn't exactly 1:1 and maybe you need a couple of rubber straps? Great looking group |>


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

quicksilver7 said:


> Seiko Soxa and Seiko Spork with sapphire installed.


 WANT! that Soxa!


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Crater said:


> Nice  Hardcore SKX fan here
> 
> The bracelet vs. NATO ratio isn't exactly 1:1 and maybe you need a couple of rubber straps? Great looking group |>


Hi Crater,

Thanks for your kind words.

Yes, I have much more natos than bracelets. One of the reasons is the price, since natos are cheaper. Anyway, I have another bracelet (a black oyster) that is not shown in that pic; there is also a Yobokies hammer on the way.

Concerning rubber, I would like to have some. However, I have problems with all of them. It turns out that given the size of my wrist, the ring that holds the end of the strap close to the wrist has to be positioned in place that annoys me. Maybe I could cut part of the strap; however, then it would look not very good. Thus, I simply gave up on them.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Seiko SKX007

All work done by Motor City Watch Works
Smooth Murphy bezel by Dave Murphy
Bold Hour and Minute Hand by Dagaz
Stiletto Second Hand by Dagaz
Domed Sapphire Crystal with AR by Dagaz
Brushed Chapter ring by Dagaz
Caseback work by Motor City Watch Works 





























Seiko SKX009

All work done by Motor City Watch Works
Black Mother of Pearl Dial Lumed in C1 by Motor City Watch works
Yellow Bezel Insert by Dagaz
Mil Ladder Hour Hand by Dagaz
Yellow Plounger Hand by Dagaz
Stiletto Second hand by Dagaz
Polished Chapter Ring by Dagaz
Domed Sapphire Crystal with AR by Dagaz
Clear Caseback from Dagaz
Super Jubilee by Tungchoy
Custom Case, Bracelet and Rotor work by MotorCity Watch Works


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic. Awesome work here! Please show some more pictures!


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Tomgbw said:


> Looks fantastic. Awesome work here! Please show some more pictures!


Thanks for the kind words.

Here are two more pictures. Unfortunately, the date wheel does not line up at the 3 position. I've already ordered a dial with no window -- debating on if I really feel the need to do it all over again.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## trikpa (Aug 31, 2013)

here are two of mine


----------



## DanceCommander (Dec 16, 2013)

After many hours of considering how I wanted to mod the watch, I decided I liked the feel of the original too much.
None of the heavily modded seiko's seemed to look as good as the original after awhile. 
I decided to go for a more retro look while keeping the original dial and hands of the watch.

So I got a murphy bezel, a yobokies bubble boy, and a yobokies beads of rice bracelet.
Love it.





































Cheers.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Good job! Looks great!
> Those SSA slide rule models are quite nice.
> It seems that it never caught the attention or affection of the WUS crowd.
> Which is weird, given how nice they are.
> ...


 I'm guessing they're not as popular because of the larger sized case. For me, it's the perfect size for my 7.5" wrist. Love the stem/crown placement. I think it's really clever how Seiko merged the bottom half of the crown guard with the lug shoulder. I haven't seen too many auto's with slide rule function. Most of the E6B's are chrono's / quartz - which have limited mod parts available - if any. I'm going to have to check your profile now... I thought mine and the unicorn mod that was floating around were the only SSA mods done. I think you and I have quite similar tastes when it comes to Seiko selection. May likely borrow some of your mod ideas.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I'll post some pics when I can.



c5k0 said:


> I'm guessing they're not as popular because of the larger sized case. For me, it's the perfect size for my 7.5" wrist. Love the stem/crown placement. I think it's really clever how Seiko merged the bottom half of the crown guard with the lug shoulder. I haven't seen too many auto's with slide rule function. Most of the E6B's are chrono's / quartz - which have limited mod parts available - if any. I'm going to have to check your profile now... I thought mine and the unicorn mod that was floating around were the only SSA mods done. I think you and I have quite similar tastes when it comes to Seiko selection. May likely borrow some of your mod ideas.


----------



## dondi (Oct 27, 2008)

my one and only seiko...and my one and only mod 









Soon to look like this


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

That yellow rotor is "rediculous" - according to my kids that is a compliment 



Pallet Spoon said:


> Seiko SKX007
> 
> All work done by Motor City Watch Works
> Smooth Murphy bezel by Dave Murphy
> ...


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Been a while ! So here my new mod .... a bit different from ppl









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Bought this SKXA35 already modified off eBay as I was after the yellow faced SKX and then I spotted the triple grip bezel and sapphire crystal. I decided that I would like to keep the triple grip but change the crystal and insert, and before I received the watch, the hands.

Anyway it turned up like this...










As the watch was very satisfactory in terms of accuracy, and the hands are a perfect match in colour and lume I decided to keep those unaltered and simply change the crystal for Dagaz Superdome and the bezel insert for the Superdome Tsunami item.

Overall I'm pleased with the result as with the bezel, crystal and insert it really lifts the quality look of the watch and makes the beautiful yellow dial really pop!

Of course I now have a spare flat sapphire crystal for a future mod


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

173, polished chapter ring, 6105 hands and a superdome. Thanks to Jake B and Harold for making this amusing hobby possible.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Made this mod for a friend. Told me he wanted the MI6 NATO and a Cali dial. Told me to leave the rest up to me! He said it's perfect and that's what counts!


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

My first post. My first mods.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> Made this mod for a friend. Told me he wanted the MI6 NATO and a Cali dial. Told me to leave the rest up to me! He said it's perfect and that's what counts!


This is really nice!! I don't like them often.... But I'm thinking this would look fabulous on a bund strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Watchuthinking said:


> 173, polished chapter ring, 6105 hands and a superdome. Thanks to Jake B and Harold for making this amusing hobby possible.


nice

I have something really close


----------



## mavdovic19 (May 5, 2014)

Here is my recent mod. Hasn't seen any wrist action. Hope you guys enjoy the design mods: Professionally done by Yobokies: FS


----------



## mavdovic19 (May 5, 2014)




----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

schtozo said:


>


cool


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Xanderrrr (May 2, 2014)

My Soxa mod:


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Playing around with some new bezel inserts today.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## donkeykong74 (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

SKX033 Black Bay


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> SKX033 Black Bay


Wow, fantastic mod, especially the super dome crystal.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

dondi said:


> my one and only seiko...and my one and only mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this one of TigerUK's mods on the SCWF? What's behind it's creation?


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

CWBYTYME said:


> Playing around with some new bezel inserts today.
> View attachment 1489931
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


The PO insert works really well with the Murphy bezel.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

what bracelet is that NICO ?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

SKX Cerakote Monster Dial










SKX009 NOS 7002 OEM Seiko Dial










SKX171 Cerakote Murphy Coin Edge Bezel










Dagaz Tsunami DLC UDT Marinemaster


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

SNK807 with Yobokies C-Master 300 dial; Type B Red tip hands.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

More photos as per request


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

JDM: Beautiful collection man. Love the gold seconds hand on the 171.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> More photos as per request


Tell us some more about these parts? Where, etc. Looks great!!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

undertheradar said:


> JDM: Beautiful collection man. Love the gold seconds hand on the 171.


UTR thanks for the kind words 
the gold seconds hand as it passes the silver framed markers underneath it , casts a shower of gold to that particular marker , looks really cool actually

sitting on pins and needles waiting on my SBBN023 dial and handset to be fitted into a graphite ceramic coated SKX to be returned to me , can't get to me fast enough LOL


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

nicoGT said:


>


Very nice. I would love to know what bracelet that is as well


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

3pointross said:


> Very nice. I would love to know what bracelet that is as well


thanks
22mm Curved END Stainless Steel Watch Band Bracelet Solid Link B54B | eBay


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

KEWL


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

jdmfetish said:


> what bracelet is that NICO ?


a cheap one : 22mm Curved END Stainless Steel Watch Band Bracelet Solid Link B54B | eBay


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

saw that LOL
your pelagos looks amazing


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

nicoGT said:


> thanks
> 22mm Curved END Stainless Steel Watch Band Bracelet Solid Link B54B | eBay


Nice find. Did you have to modify the end links?


----------



## donkeykong74 (Feb 13, 2011)

kwarner said:


> Just finished my heavily modded SRP231.
> View attachment 1479472
> View attachment 1479473


just awesome!!!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

strodda's heavily modded SKX031, love this shot of it with the reflections in the domed sapphire


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> More photos as per request


which bezel is that and where could i source one? looks way better on the more authentic bezel insert than the cheaper readily available ones. from ewatchparts?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> which bezel is that and where could i source one? looks way better on the more authentic bezel insert than the cheaper readily available ones. from ewatchparts?


Yeah it's a 16800 rolex bezel from ewatchparts. Their ebay store lets you buy individual ones.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Yobokies 22mm SUper Oyster Evo with Sumo end links and Albacore clasp on my me new Sumo.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

rsr911 said:


> View attachment 1493242
> View attachment 1493243
> View attachment 1493239
> 
> Yobokies 22mm SUper Oyster Evo with Sumo end links and Albacore clasp on my me new Sumo.


Looks great on that bracelet. Would look better with a Seiko clasp... But that's just my taste. Makes me want a Sumo again!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

i like the albacore :-!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Finished this up for somebody. Black MoP from MCWW.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

+ 1 The albacore gives it a little more individuality.



mcnabbanov said:


> i like the albacore :-!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Yeah it's a 16800 rolex bezel from ewatchparts. Their ebay store lets you buy individual ones.


do you have a link to their ebay store? i can't seem to find them, other than their website


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

What if&#8230; the Black Bay and the Ranger had a little fun together?

The Black Ranger?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Where'd you source the ranger hands?


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## roppap (Aug 26, 2013)

Fifty five fathom with after market strap.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

digivandig said:


> Nice find. Did you have to modify the end links?


yes, I had to enlarge a little, and I was able to keep the fat spring bars |>


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


>


Looks FANTASTIC. Love the dial in that cerakote case


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

My second attempt at an FFF



























Dagaz Dial
Yobokies Bezel
Sterilized Caseback
Blacked out rotor
Brushed Case
Hands are original- waiting for Dagaz to release C3 PO hands

Cheers,
G


----------



## Dgf (May 9, 2014)




----------



## uncleluck (Jan 26, 2014)

This has got to be one of (if not) the best threads on here, so many cool mods guys! b-)


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks good - congrats.



Graham3 said:


> My second attempt at an FFF
> 
> Dagaz Dial
> Yobokies Bezel
> ...


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Just did this one for a friend of mine.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Dang.... still love seeing people put out completely new takes on the SKX. that's a very crisp design. insane finish!


----------



## madeofducktape (Mar 3, 2014)

@ undertheradar that looks like the same dial and hands I used on my snk809 mod, but using it in the diver case brings it to another level- love it! 

-Greg


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Work in progress. Figured I'd snap a pic before I pull it apart again.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

subterfuge said:


> Work in progress. Figured I'd snap a pic before I pull it apart again.
> 
> View attachment 1498727


TASTY YUM YUM MOAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> Dang.... still love seeing people put out completely new takes on the SKX. that's a very crisp design. insane finish!


Thanks man. I blasted it with #13 glass bead.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Moved to other thread.


----------



## -CESARE- (Apr 21, 2014)

First post, first Seiko, first mod from Italy.

Cheers


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> Work in progress. Figured I'd snap a pic before I pull it apart again.
> 
> View attachment 1498727


Like that carbon fiber look dial.


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Had this assembled only to sell it to another forum member...


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> TASTY YUM YUM MOAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Moar you say?









Here it is with the little 7s36-00a0 I put together for my wife. She doesn't like bigger watches. 








Bead blasted case, carbon fiber dial, Dagaz Hydro handset that I had to file down to fit in the case by a mm or so.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

^ Great work - congrats.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Finally it's complete. I finished this one up with a distressed black leather strap from strappedfortime and a RHD butterfly deployant. Super happy with it.


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> Moar you say?
> 
> View attachment 1499865
> 
> ...


Dang, that's nice! Carbon fiber dial? Where from? Please and thank you. Yo quiero!

G


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> Finally it's complete. I finished this one up with a distressed black leather strap from strappedfortime and a RHD butterfly deployant. Super happy with it.


Wow, that's hot. If you don't mind me asking, what's the base watch? Love the bezel and the case.
Dial is outta sight. The strap brings it home. Very nicely done. Kudos!


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Graham3 said:


> Wow, that's hot. If you don't mind me asking, what's the base watch? Love the bezel and the case.
> Dial is outta sight. The strap brings it home. Very nicely done. Kudos!


Can I reply to myself? Found the older post, thanks for the pics crappysurfer, excellent work!

G


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Finally it's complete. I finished this one up with a distressed black leather strap from strappedfortime and a RHD butterfly deployant. Super happy with it.


Nice. What was the base watch?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

cpl said:


> Nice. What was the base watch?


SKX033


----------



## AJMc (Sep 19, 2013)

undertheradar said:


> Just did this one for a friend of mine.


Great watch! Where did you find that bezel and insert.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Finally it's complete. I finished this one up with a distressed black leather strap from strappedfortime and a RHD butterfly deployant. Super happy with it.


hnggggg my skx031 bb mod is en route to me, hoping to get it today or tomorrow! looks great btw with the black leather strap, don't see that too often


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

I've been lurking here for a while and finally pulled the trigger on a Stargate.

I've been dying to mod something and decided to get the ball rolling before I had even worn the watch.

It's in a pseudo Frankenstein mode at the moment, waiting on a big grip bezel from Harold to finish the dome conversion kit from Dagaz.




























I have a BB dial that I was planning on using, but I liked how the snowflakes looked with the stock dial too much to change it yet. Will probably get around to swapping it once my new bezel arrives.

PS. Great forum!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

will any skx case dials and hands fit onto the stargate too? I've got an orange stargate gen 2 that I'm on the fence about selling, don't need so many orange watches so I woudlnt mind converting it to a black dial or something else.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Seiko hands are interchangeable from stargate to skx007
dials will swap too I am fairly sure


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

kylegarland said:


> I've been lurking here for a while and finally pulled the trigger on a Stargate.
> 
> I've been dying to mod something and decided to get the ball rolling before I had even worn the watch.
> 
> ...


Did you install a Dagaz thick 007 crystal in the stargate?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Graham3 said:


> Dang, that's nice! Carbon fiber dial? Where from? Please and thank you. Yo quiero!
> 
> G


Thanks. The dial was cut and drilled by hand. Still figuring out the best way to do it.


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

3pointross said:


> Did you install a Dagaz thick 007 crystal in the stargate?


I did. I was crossing my fingers that it would work. Took a bit to get the crystal seated properly but overall I'm really happy with it.
I really wanted the higher finishing quality of the Stargate and the 4r36 movement. Also I really liked the stock dial and am considering using it eventually on a skx that is coming from Harold.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

the 007 bezel and stargate are interchangeable? 

are the chapter rings the same size too?


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> Thanks. The dial was cut and drilled by hand. Still figuring out the best way to do it.


Ummm, that's just freakin' cool as daiquiris in an igloo man. You MUST post a tutorial or put them up for sale, the genie is out of the lamp my friend.

Cheers,
G


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks man. The bezel is from Murphy Manufacturing and the insert is from a dagaz/10watches super dome kit.



AJMc said:


> Great watch! Where did you find that bezel and insert.


----------



## TheMac (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

c5k0 said:


> the 007 bezel and stargate are interchangeable?
> 
> are the chapter rings the same size too?


I doubt that the bezels and chapter rings swap from skx007 to stargate


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> I doubt that the bezels and chapter rings swap from skx007 to stargate


We're going to find out. Should have a bezel next week to try.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

kylegarland said:


> We're going to find out. Should have a bezel next week to try.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


good luck on that 
I know that stargate owners suffer from the PIP loss on the stargate bezels 
if the skx007 bezel fits it would have solved that problem a long time ago

I could be wrong , still I think it does not

best of luck 
let us know


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> good luck on that
> I know that stargate owners suffer from the PIP loss on the stargate bezels
> if the skx007 bezel fits it would have solved that problem a long time ago
> 
> ...


Oof, got me worried now. Crossing my fingers 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

subterfuge said:


> Moar you say?
> 
> View attachment 1499865
> 
> ...


Yeah these are ready for prime-time. I'm thinkin' you need to sell these  .


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Pallet Spoon said:


> Yeah these are ready for prime-time. I'm thinkin' you need to sell these  .


Much appreciated, guys. Once I have a product I'm comfortable sending out, I'll let you know. It's one thing when it's part of a watch that will come back to me if it is going to be pulled apart, it's something else when it's just the dial. The flaws seem magnified outside of the watch. I have been known to be a little particular about details.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

kylegarland said:


> Oof, got me worried now. Crossing my fingers
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


It won't fit. Sorry to break the bad news.

The area that holds the crystal is higher on the stargate as opposed the an skx007. Therefore, the 007 bezel cannot click in, or attach to the stargate body.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> I doubt that the bezels and chapter rings swap from skx007 to stargate


Right on. The chapter ring is very him on the stargate. Won't fit in an 007 and vice versa


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

spuds288 said:


> It won't fit. Sorry to break the bad news.
> 
> The area that holds the crystal is higher on the stargate as opposed the an skx007. Therefore, the 007 bezel cannot click in, or attach to the stargate body.


Ok thanks for the heads up. I'm nothing if not determined though. I'll post pics when I'm finished.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My newest SNZH5x mod! 

It has had 
-a SII NE15/Seiko 6r15 movement
-Dagaz Black Bay dial and hands
-Yobokies Blue insert (Dagaz has some on the way too)
-Dagaz sapphire crystal
-bezel and rim around crystal brushed a little


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

spuds288 said:


> It won't fit. Sorry to break the bad news.
> 
> The area that holds the crystal is higher on the stargate as opposed the an skx007. Therefore, the 007 bezel cannot click in, or attach to the stargate body.


Got my parts yesterday and you were indeed correct. Looks like I'm making my own bezel.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My newest SNZH5x mod!
> 
> It has had
> -a SII NE15/Seiko 6r15 movement
> ...


Wow this mod looks great! It's funny, I just read about the blue version of the Black Bay this afternoon at BASELWORLD 2014: Introducing The New Tudor Heritage Black Bay, Now In Midnight Blue and was wondering if a Seiko mod was possible but I couldn't find anything on google - it's like you read my mind :-d


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My newest SNZH5x mod!
> 
> It has had
> -a SII NE15/Seiko 6r15 movement
> ...


You are faster than Tudor, lol.

I wonder what other hands to match this new dial.


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My newest SNZH5x mod!
> 
> It has had
> -a SII NE15/Seiko 6r15 movement
> ...


Dagaz has this in blue?? Looks phenomenal. Great work

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> The new Dagaz dial is black/silver (the older one is v dark brown/rose gold).
> 
> I used Dagaz C1 silver snow flake hands.
> 
> The blue insert is from Yobokies, but Jake has some coming soon too.


Oh gotcha. It looks blue! Regardless, wonderful job.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

kylegarland said:


> Dagaz has this in blue?? Looks phenomenal. Great work
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


The new Dagaz dial is black/silver (the older one is v dark brown/rose gold).

I used Dagaz C1 silver snow flake hands.

The blue insert is from Yobokies, but Jake has some coming soon too.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Haven't posted any builds in a while. I don't think I did this one.

SNZH build.

MkII dial
Dagaz Hands & Bezel Insert
Yobokies Sapphire
NE15B movement
8mm Trip-lock Screw-down Crown
Heavy Mesh

The case was drilled out for the new 8mm crown. Afterward, it was completely repolished to remove the factory waves. Bezel and mesh were satinized.

Curiously, I wasn't in love with the original mod, which was initially on either the factory bracelet or Hirsch Liberty leather. I also didn't much care for the mesh, which sat in a drawer for over a year. Until I happened to put them together out of boredom one day, matched the bracelet and bezel finishes, and then became rather fond of the build.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

bluloo said:


> Haven't posted any builds in a while. I don't think I did this one.
> 
> SNZH build.
> 
> ...


Love it, it's awesome....I'd love to triplock my SNZH mods, but I don't want to ruin the cases... May I ask exactly what parts you used (and where you sourced them) and how easy it was to fit, thanks


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Love it, it's awesome....I'd love to triplock my SNZH mods, but I don't want to ruin the cases... May I ask exactly what parts you used (and where you sourced them) and how easy it was to fit, thanks


Search eBay for 8mm brevet crown or 8mm crown. I didn't source mine from there, but I think they are virtually the same part (based on what I last saw some time ago). If it's not listed, ask the seller what pitch/thread size you need for the tap (for the crown tube to thread into the case). 
You'll need a hardened/carbide/diamond coated etc drill bit for stainless steel and either a lot of trust in a steady hand and a good eye, or a heavy drill press. Drill at low speed and work slowly - the case is very hard - and be prepared to go through a few bits. Watch the heat.
You'll have to measure the proper sized bit, based on the case threads for the crown tube and allow for material removal when you tap.

After drilling, carefully and slowly tap the case, using a tapered tap made for steel/stainless. 
I broke the first one off, in the case. It wasn't much fun drilling it out - it was another project. 
Working it in and out, slowly can help - and keep the threads clean. Make sure you're going in square. Take breaks to avoid heat and stressing the tap (which can cause it to break), or cool it with water/oil if you've got that kind of set up.

After you've verified fitment, a small amount of epoxy or, perhaps red Loctite, to secure the tube into the case should work. My crown seal is very tight, so the crown doesn't "pop" when you pull it out to set the time or hand wind it - FYI in case something like that bothers you.

You may need a stem extender/converter depending on the tap size for the crown (Seiko stem is tap 10).

I did the work because I thought it was neat and wanted the larger crown, but it's totally unnecessary, IMO. IIRC, there are push crowns available in larger sizes now as well, but you'll need to match the proper crown for your existing tube, unless you change both, which is more unnecessary work, IMO.

Good luck :-!


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

-Noah Fuller "XW" Orange Dial
-Black SKX Hands
-Dagaz Superdome kit w/ Stealth 60-min Insert
-Dagaz Orange Chapter Ring
-Noah Fuller Triple Grip Bezel
-Strapcode Super Oyster

(NE15B waiting to go in just need a SARB059/063 crown)


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

bluloo said:


> Search eBay for 8mm brevet crown or 8mm crown. I didn't source mine from there, but I think they are virtually the same part (based on what I last saw some time ago). If it's not listed, ask the seller what pitch/thread size you need for the tap (for the crown tube to thread into the case).
> You'll need a hardened/carbide/diamond coated etc drill bit for stainless steel and either a lot of trust in a steady hand and a good eye, or a heavy drill press. Drill at low speed and work slowly - the case is very hard - and be prepared to go through a few bits. Watch the heat.
> You'll have to measure the proper sized bit, based on the case threads for the crown tube and allow for material removal when you tap.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the explanation and information....I might be brave and have a go, we'll see


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

cold_beer839 said:


> -Noah Fuller "XW" Orange Dial
> -Black SKX Hands
> -Dagaz Superdome kit w/ Stealth 60-min Insert
> -Dagaz Orange Chapter Ring
> ...


Very nice! Can you let us know if you find a SARB crown? Have been looking for one to do the same with the NE15. Thanks......


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

bluloo said:


> Search eBay for 8mm brevet crown or 8mm crown. I didn't source mine from there, but I think they are virtually the same part (based on what I last saw some time ago). If it's not listed, ask the seller what pitch/thread size you need for the tap (for the crown tube to thread into the case).
> You'll need a hardened/carbide/diamond coated etc drill bit for stainless steel and either a lot of trust in a steady hand and a good eye, or a heavy drill press. Drill at low speed and work slowly - the case is very hard - and be prepared to go through a few bits. Watch the heat.
> You'll have to measure the proper sized bit, based on the case threads for the crown tube and allow for material removal when you tap.
> 
> ...


Hi bluloo,
I think I have just had my mind blown, yet again by this forum, I am hoping you could answer a question for me. I have been "watching" this thread with great interest for a few months because I now very much enjoy taking apart brand new watches and attempting to put them back together with different parts thereby exponentially increasing the cost of the initial investment and kinda mashing things up in the process.

I saw that your post watch has one modification of upgrading the movement, I'm not sure I realized that was even possible, but then I didn't realize you could change the strap on a watch until a couple of years ago (I know, I know). Since I saw your last post I have started to notice and find more and more Seiko mods with an NE15B movement, I realize the inherent benefit of the better movement but I am curious what the motivation is to do this modification, and quite frankly I want an excuse to try it myself. If there is a thread that covers this, please point the way, I could not find it.

Back on topic, the mod you posted is fantastic I love the look of the simple dial with those killer hands it's unlike anything I have ever seen, I am only just realizing the potential of creating a one of a kind mod, and this is sooo much cheaper than modding cars.

I would be grateful for any insights or opinions. Again if this is the wrong thread for these questions please forgive me.

Cheers,
G


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Same model but look so different









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

SKX007 modded by Yobokies with Type-B Flieger dial, broad sword hands, red seconds, black chapter ring, and worldtime bezel.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

An SKX mod I did a while ago, I recently updated the hands (from black) to silver Benz, makes it a bit easier to read. I like this one a lot, but unfortunately it doesn't get a lot of wrist time. It's for trade if anyone's interested.


----------



## Sigfortunata (Apr 25, 2013)

My BB homage, my 2nd successful attempt at modding ( had a couple crash and burn) 7002 case, 7S26 movt, and Yobokies, hands, dial and bezel, since this pic I fitted a new crown and I'm not liking the cheap jubilee so a slightly more up market Oyster bracelet is in the post.


----------



## Sigfortunata (Apr 25, 2013)

Here's my first successful attempt, a 7009 Explorer, dial from Raffles and hands from Motor City, I used a vintage movement and its a little temperamental, loves to be worn but hates the winder or sitting still.

The second watch is one I mocked up to see what it would look like, the case is 6119 I polished up but my thinking for this dial/hands combo is a military look SNK805 type case


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My newest SNZH5x mod!
> 
> It has had
> -a SII NE15/Seiko 6r15 movement
> ...


Could u just drop in the NE15 without any other modification to the watch ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Testing out the black bezel on my SKX033 BB mod, what do you think?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

balzebub said:


> Could u just drop in the NE15 without any other modification to the watch ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The only modification required was to change the stem as it's different on a ne15 compared to a 7sxx. The original crown screws onto the stem (not a one piece nightmare like the monster and SKX00x) so I could unscrew the crown from the old stem, cut the new ne15 stem down to size (a fraction longer than the old one) and screwed the original crown to the new stem and it that was it!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

crappysurfer said:


> Testing out the black bezel on my SKX033 BB mod, what do you think?


http://www.alpha-watch.com/details.php?myid=82










Looks great...this would fit too if you wanted to try blue! ;-)


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

My first (baby steps) mod...

Changing the bezel insert...I haven't seen a detailed instruction here on how to do it so I'll later post step by step how I did it for other newbies like me.

Edit: here's my step by step quide https://www.watchuseek.com/f365/my-first-mod-skx007-how-change-bezel-insert-1035796.html#post7875313


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

nicoGT said:


>


Looks great...what's the deal with the Dagaz crown?...is it from a Typhoon?...I'd love to make my gen1 monster hack/handwind with a 4r/6r movement!...I'm guessing that's why this was used? ;-)

...and also- can you tell me more about the crystal as well please?


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Graham3 said:


> Hi bluloo,
> I think I have just had my mind blown, yet again by this forum, I am hoping you could answer a question for me. I have been "watching" this thread with great interest for a few months because I now very much enjoy taking apart brand new watches and attempting to put them back together with different parts thereby exponentially increasing the cost of the initial investment and kinda mashing things up in the process.
> 
> I saw that your post watch has one modification of upgrading the movement, I'm not sure I realized that was even possible, but then I didn't realize you could change the strap on a watch until a couple of years ago (I know, I know). Since I saw your last post I have started to notice and find more and more Seiko mods with an NE15B movement, I realize the inherent benefit of the better movement but I am curious what the motivation is to do this modification, and quite frankly I want an excuse to try it myself. If there is a thread that covers this, please point the way, I could not find it.
> ...


Thanks for the compliments. 

The motivation is merely an upgrade. It hacks, is of higher quality overall, nicer finish etc. It's the same movement you might find in much more expensive, and higher quality, watch.

I'm sure there are threads on movement swaps (6R15/NE15), but I'm too lazy to search. The one change you'd need to make would be a new crown and stem (a stem comes with the movement). Generic "Seiko" crowns are usually available on eBay.

Good luck. :-!


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

bluloo said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> The motivation is merely an upgrade. It hacks, is of higher quality overall, nicer finish etc. It's the same movement you might find in much more expensive, and higher quality, watch.
> 
> ...


Thanks bluloo,
I was afraid you weren't going to give me a rationalization I could use on my wife!

Thanks to all of the helpful folks at WUS I am becoming quite good at taking very good quality affordable watches and turning them into (very questionable) quality expensive watches with my own two hands! Gotta give the movement swap a try (at least) once.

The non-hand winding is really the only thing that bugs me about the affordable Seikos, well that and having them "look" like any other watch on earth.

Is there a source for a single NE15 movement? I can't find any info, just the odd one FS here and there.

Thanks again and cheers,
G


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Startimesupply has them.


----------



## potatohai (Jan 16, 2014)

my seiko sbdc001 (radium watch) usually called as "little MM"

time of exposure: 5''








time of exposure: 15''


----------



## Micmicmotorbike (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks great. So clean and crisp. More details please.
What face plate and hands?
Is that the stock chapter ring and bezel ?
thx for your help. Narrowing down ideas for mine.



Dave I said:


> Red second hand on a Spork.
> 
> *Before;
> *
> ...


----------



## Dave I (May 9, 2008)

Micmicmotorbike said:


> Looks great. So clean and crisp. More details please.
> What face plate and hands?
> Is that the stock chapter ring and bezel ?
> thx for your help. Narrowing down ideas for mine.


All except the red second hand and the Watchadoo bracelet are stock and came as standard fitted to the watch. Hope this helps. :-!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

7002 Mod


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks bluloo I'm all over it.
G


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Looks great...what's the deal with the Dagaz crown?...is it from a Typhoon?...I'd love to make my gen1 monster hack/handwind with a 4r/6r movement!...I'm guessing that's why this was used? ;-)
> 
> ...and also- can you tell me more about the crystal as well please?


yes it is ;-) but the movement is still the 7S26

the crystal is from Esslinger : GS Watch Crystal DT Diver-Tite Watch Crystals


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Good Evening To all, 

Just a quick question.

can the skx007 dial be place in the Sumo?

just curious


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

tekong said:


> Good Evening To all,
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> ...


Why not, it's a direct swap but you need to add a day wheel to the movement or swap in a mov with day/date


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

SKX + Murphy bezel+ Dagaz insert


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

SKX007 Tuna mod with plonguer hands and lollipop second hand.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Just added Jake's Kermit bezel for fun.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

cpl said:


> My first (baby steps) mod...
> 
> Changing the bezel insert...I haven't seen a detailed instruction here on how to do it so I'll later post step by step how I did it for other newbies like me.
> 
> ...


So the last few days I've been itching to do the rest of the mod. Tonight I installed the polished chapter ring, dial and hands. It all went (relatively) smoothly.

Removing the hands was really tricky. I didn't know how much force to use but they eventually came away cleanly. My clumsy attempt didn't damage the dial or hands.

Next changing the dial was easy. Then putting the new hands...I've never done it before (not even a practice attempt) so I was really holding my breath lol. Boy those things are delicate. The hour and minute hands went smoothly and they moved around the dial without touching each other. Seconds hand was a b*tch! And after I reassembled everything and closed up the case I thought I was on the home stretch...but, not so lucky. The seconds hand had come loose so I obviously didn't put enough pressure. Open it up and try again, this time with a bit more pressure. Once on the seconds hand started ticking away without touching anything so I held my breath and closed everything up again.

Seems to be keeping good time so I didn't damage anything. I think I've got more dumb luck than skill.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

^^^ Dumb luck is better than no luck  Congrats on your mod.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks great. I just picked up the new black Black Bay dial. Your mod has me thinking about a polished chapter ring AND a plain bezel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> Looks great. I just picked up the new black Black Bay dial. Your mod has me thinking about a polished chapter ring AND a plain bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Not sure if I like the polished chapter ring. It makes the dial look small because it defines the edge of the dial. A black chapter ring might be a better idea. I'll live with it for a while and then decide if I'm going to change it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## TheMac (Mar 4, 2014)

My recent SNZH mods, btw if any of you are interested in these watches I'm selling them here https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-fff-mod-tudor-blue-snowflake-mod-1038871.html as I will be thinning down my collection for an incoming Rolex.


----------



## jofro (Jun 28, 2013)

PMMM in progress. SKX171 with Murphy bezel & original SKX007 bezel insert installed by Spuds288. Next up are hands and a white date wheel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Didn't like the brushed finish I had on it, and needed to get out some minor dings and scratches, so I used some #13 glass bead on it. Also realize that chapter ring should be clocked 5 seconds clockwise.  Waiting for my endmill bracelet to get here, and a Murphy bezel when he makes some more.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

^^^ Looks great - congrats ^^^


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Two more recent builds. Both are on the way to their new owners.

First, is a build using the dial and hands from the hard-to-find SNZD67, a factory fresh SKX case, and AR coated sapphire - mated to a textured nylon strap
















Next up is a freshly (light-satin) bead blasted Tsunami with a signed Fullertec crown, NE15B, Caribbean blue XW dial and Tigershark hands - mounted with 6309 endlinks on Seiko solid link oyster.


----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice work. The second hand is really tough. Last Fall when I was in the middle of a bunch of mods I chatted up a local watchmaker for some advice on hand swaps. He said you just have to do it 500 times before it gets easier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

bill11217 said:


> Nice work. The second hand is really tough. Last Fall when I was in the middle of a bunch of mods I chatted up a local watchmaker for some advice on hand swaps. He said you just have to do it 500 times before it gets easier.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great. I'm getting my courage up to try my second hand setting....


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Great. I'm getting my courage up to try my second hand setting....


Shoot, let me know how it goes because that's the only thing stopping me from changing the face on my 007.

Chris


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

I'd say it's not simple, but it's not that hard.

Sent while distracted.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> Great. I'm getting my courage up to try my second hand setting....





ChrisTopherloaf said:


> Shoot, let me know how it goes because that's the only thing stopping me from changing the face on my 007.
> 
> Chris


Give it a go...what's the worst that can happen? Just buy new hands if you stuff it up


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

I've mangled 3 sets of hands and almost ruined a case and bezel trying once. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SKX007 near to stock, just added a Superdome from Jake and PNP hour and minute hands from Harold.
How comfy is a boiled Z22 flat !


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

My TST...

From this donor...


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

@Mrwozza70
Great John's work!

I'm on that way too with a skx007. 
I was stopped by the crown going under the shroud.
Would you please explain me where is it from the one you used and the works required in case it isn't a direct swap?
Thanks


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

LeeMorgan said:


> Great John's work!
> 
> I'm on that way too with a skx007.
> I was stopped by the crown going under the shroud.
> ...


Indeed John modded the 7548 case, but a real community effort in terms of the overall build which includes sourcing parts such as the 6105 bezel, the sourcing and servicing of the movement, engraving of the caseback. Finally my own efforts in refining the finish on the case and lugs before final assembly.

This crown is machined by John and uses an original seiko crown and adapting it to take the new machined piece to creat the 'big crown'. I believe it is a very tricky and lengthy process and I was very fortunate to have this made.

For a SKX based TST you may find that the crown is still fairly accessible when the shroud is on. But in most case I can think of you need to remove the watch in any case before you unscrew a diver crown. You might want to look at Dagaz site as there is a unusual crown for an SKX 7s26 or 6r15 stem that might work with a TST shroud? I'm interested to find out myself on that one as I may want to build a 6R15 based TST in the future.

It is a fantastic, and amazingly configurable mod though - which previously would not have been possible without attacking a relatively high end Seiko Tuna (sacrilege I guess)


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> This crown is machined by John and uses an original seiko crown and adapting it to take the new machined piece to creat the 'big crown'. I believe it is a very tricky and lengthy process and I was very fortunate to have this made.
> 
> For a SKX based TST you may find that the crown is still fairly accessible when the shroud is on. But in most case I can think of you need to remove the watch in any case before you unscrew a diver crown. You might want to look at Dagaz site as there is a unusual crown for an SKX 7s26 or 6r15 stem that might work with a TST shroud? I'm interested to find out myself on that one as I may want to build a 6R15 based TST in the future.


Tnks,
I'll ask John to do something similar, the hided crown is something that is stopping me.

i don't see crowns in the Jake's shop since a long time

I was thinking you had a SKZ255 modified crown.
I'm curious if it could fit and screw in the 0020 stem tube, anyone could chime in?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

LeeMorgan said:


> i don't see crowns in the Jake's shop since a long time


http://www.10watches.com/apps/webstore/products/show/1231090

Might not be any longer but it looks it...

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
> 
> Might not be any longer but it looks it...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Thanks, i'll check as soon as Jake will be back


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

birdynamnam said:


> SKX + Murphy bezel+ Dagaz insert


Very nice! Is that the stock handset?


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

I was bored, so I mod something









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Planet Monster


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Tomgbw said:


> Planet Monster
> View attachment 1519767


Wearing my PO now. Those only bear a passing resemblance, component-wise, but they really capture the "gestalt" of the PO. Too bad there isn't a superdome insert in the PO style. A superdome kit would be the cat's @ss on that mod.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

DLC SBBN007 with DLC bracelet


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Seiko 6309-6000 with new hands since the originals were ratty. They've been kept for posterity though. Was going for an Omega Chronostop feel.


Seiko 6309-6000 mod by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

Was supposed to have a yellow second hand but it was too big for the pinion. I'll either try another or get that one fitted by my repairman.


----------



## zootius (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi folks, some pics of some Seiko mods I've made over the last year.

SM300ish SKX007









Silver Surfer SKX009









Milsubesque SKX007









Sinnful Pilot SKX007









Planet Awesome 6309









Ersatz Sub .... ok it's an Invicata but its heart is Seiko....


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Graham3 said:


> Very nice! Is that the stock handset?


It's not my mod, but I'm wearing a stock 007 as I type so I can confirm that those hands are the original ones by the look of them.


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

khd said:


> It's not my mod, but I'm wearing a stock 007 as I type so I can confirm that those hands are the original ones by the look of them.


Thanks! Was hoping I could buy them but I guess I have to buy another watch!


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

zootius said:


> View attachment 1520392
> 
> 
> Sinnful Pilot SKX007
> ...


I,ve been thinking of doing this exact mod. Looks fantastic!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Graham3 said:


> Thanks! Was hoping I could buy them but I guess I have to buy another watch!


It looks as though you might be able to get some from Dagaz... Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Endmill bracelet showed up yesterday. It's pretty awesome. Still waiting on a Murphy bezel and then she'll be done.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks to GROSS's thread about a loose bezel, I decided to do something about my Neo Monster's horrible bezel.

I ended up putting 15-20 strands of 550 paracord threads in the groove where the bezel gasket fits. Seems to be working for now....

After that, I couldn't stop and ended up with this:


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

Always wanted a blue flake ever since the steinhart/aramar fallout


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> (nice watch)


Crappysurfer, that's good. Guessing the dial donor was an SNZH60, and a "boddingtons" insert from Dagaz?

I'm looking to do a couple like that, but with blue and grey dials.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Watchuthinking said:


> Crappysurfer, that's good. Guessing the dial donor was an SNZH60, and a "boddingtons" insert from Dagaz?
> 
> I'm looking to do a couple like that, but with blue and grey dials.


That is correct, and some Rolex/Tudor hands (fit ETA2824) and a blue seconds hand from esslinger


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Does anybody know if a Neo Monster bezel's is swappable with regular Monsters?


----------



## simon aus (Jan 26, 2012)

too many days and nothing to look at with my morning coffee ..









i best contribute something then...


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SKX007 Blue Snow Flake (Old Seawolf style)

i was inspired by Tomgbw blue snow Flake 7002 mod and by some of the nikoGT aged mods








Snow Flake FAKE 6309 blue dial Mountapo M.
Snow flake C1 Silver hands MCWW (aged by me)
Double dome sapphire Yobokies
Silver chapter ring Monsterwatches
Murphy Coin Edge bezel Monsterwatches
Skx007 insert bleached by me, lume aged by Monsterwatches
Dial relume superluminova C3 IWW (aged by me)
Day/date wheels aged by me
Z22 flat vents Monsterwatches


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Haven't had much time to finish this, but I'm close. Still plan to bead blast it - will be my first time. Anyone have any tips they can lend? Got a cabinet ready and plan to use glass bead. Is it necessary to completely strip down the watch?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Don't think I ended up posting this one here yet:










Seiko 6306 case
7546 quartz movement conversion with Roman day wheel. I love these movements, they are very durable, and keep excellent time.
Finish:


Case, crown, bezel- Graphite Black Cerakote
Caseback, dial- Sniper Gray Cerakote
Bezel Insert: 24hr
Crystal: 6105 dome
Chapter Ring: Matte black
Dial: Sniper Gray Cerakote with black indices
Hands:


H/M- Trojan C1
S- UTE C1

















Some vile creature staked the case between each set of lugs to emulate the clicking that was lost due to the clickball freezing in the case:

















Parting shot (don't mind the fingerprint):


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Almost forgot! Put this together also. Was looking for something with crazy lume. Used a new monster dial with stargate hands. Think it turned out pretty well.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

spuds288 said:


> Haven't had much time to finish this, but I'm close. Still plan to bead blast it - will be my first time. Anyone have any tips they can lend? Got a cabinet ready and plan to use glass bead. Is it necessary to completely strip down the watch?


I don't like altering any surface that is a seal. However, I've found the gasket recess on the back of the case can be bead blasted or cerakoted without negative effects. If you are doing the whole case and caseback, you_ can_ just leave the back and crown screwed down, and spin the crown during the process to get the whole thing, but I'd hesitate to leave the crystal in place, even with a solid taping job... just in case. I have a collection of washers I use with a nut & bolt screwed through the case center that close off the front and back of the case. If you want to break it down all the way, a toothpick through the case tube with some electrical tape wrapped around the threads and the other side of the toothpick will do the job. For the stem/crown, I use tape over the complete stem inside of the crown so you don't get a bunch of grit inside that will be a pain to remove completely. Go ahead and remove the bezel. If you blast it with it on, you'll probably end up with grit in there and have to remove it anyway. For the caseback, you can mask the threads, or just hold it so that they don't get the brunt of the beads. The threads won't actually be hurt by the beads, but I just figure I'd rather not mess with that interface if possible. For the bezel, I stick it on my thumb so the internal surfaces aren't exposed. Probably unnecessary, but again, why mess with it if you don't have to.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Spuds , subterfuge knows his shat


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Immensely helpful subterfuge. I really appreciate it. The advice of a pro doesn't compare with all the DIY threads I've read. Thanks!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

spuds288 said:


> Immensely helpful subterfuge. I really appreciate it. The advice of a pro doesn't compare with all the DIY threads I've read. Thanks!


you beat me to that dial by a few minutes , it really looks great

Alex did a cerakote job for me and his attention to detail and knowledge i saw really impressed me


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

spuds288 said:


> Immensely helpful subterfuge. I really appreciate it. The advice of a pro doesn't compare with all the DIY threads I've read. Thanks!


No problem. A lot of this stuff trial and error, and if I can save someone the hassle of pulling glass fragments out of the crown recess, I'm happy to.



jdmfetish said:


> Alex did a cerakote job for me and his attention to detail and knowledge i saw really impressed me


And Travis' patience really impressed me! Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Replaced dial with no-date as it wasn't lining up at 3.










shot of my tiger hand family.










and of course, lume pic.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Got bored at home and dig out all the lose stuffs and did something to the baby tuna









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Removal of the stargate cyclops . Read it somewhere nad u give it a go
1. Heat up e watch with a hair dryer
2. Apply open flame 2 sec max
3. Pry it off with a pen knife.









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

This thread has been inspirational and I finally have something to share!

Seiko "Nautilus" (snkk45):
- hands from WUS sales forum... not sure where original owner purchased them
- strap from Esslinger, notched to fit and a significant improvement over the integrated bracelet it came with


----------



## RJ477 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Naked Tuna ;-)


----------



## museumplanning (Aug 22, 2012)

oh1gt said:


> View attachment 1255456
> 
> Here is a group shot of my mods
> 1. Yobokies snow monster, my first Seiko and my first modded watch. I just recently installed the sapphire AR crystal myself.
> ...


oh1gt,
GREAT collection! Nice work.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

LeeMorgan said:


> Naked Tuna ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1530523


LM 
that is straight dope 
you have a bit of 2nd digit date coverage when displaying 10-31 days in the date window

looks awesome

I have one like that to well sorta


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> LM
> 
> you have a bit of 2nd digit date coverage when displaying 10-31 days in the date window


Its' more a perspective blank than a real problem, but the last number is really close to the end of the window.

The SSBS018 dial is 27,5mm and I had to job a little to find the right position of the dial, matching the center hole and the day wheel on the window without forget the chapter ring not covering well the offsetted dial.

I was near to have a chapter ring 3D printed, finally Rob (Monsterwatches) made his magic ;-)


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Sumo hybrid on the wrist









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Woohoo, I can finally post to my favourite thread on f21 :-!








This is my first mod... not perfect but it's a start!

(more pics here if you're interested: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-first-mod-can-you-spot-rookie-error-1044564.html)


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

@jdmfetish

now I understand why you know about the hided last number on the date when you use a Marinemaster dial!!;-)

Nice watch you have there.:-!

If you off set a little the dial on the right or if you use a black wheel you have a big improvement (as I had)b-)
i can see the full number on mine one


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Domed Sapphire:



















I like it so much that I'm not going to mod this watch any further. I think I'll keep it as it is.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Just added a Sumo Black dial and second hand to my old mod :-d


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

^great work, that came out AWESOME!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Quoted element of post removed by moderator.

No sales-related posts on discussion forums, please.

*Moderator*

You might be a crappy surfer but you certainly have an eye for a good modification.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Ace McLoud said:


> You might be a crappy surfer but you certainly have an eye for a good modification.


Why thank you!


----------



## wedgetail84 (Jan 25, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> New SNK mod [edited by moderator]


mate that looks absolutely perfect, really nice looking watch. I was tossing up between that dial and the sinn style one. Ended up going sinn style and was really pleased with it until I saw yours... Only thing that put me off was all the writing, and the fact it wasn't a 200m watch. But so what, almost regretting mine now. Maybe I'll have to get that dial sometime, and then a watch donor for it!

Before









after


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Old Seiko Mod on a new bracelet.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

I just completed a restoration/mod on my Seiko 6309-6000. The first set of hands were too white, and the yellow second hand I bought didn't fit so it was left with the stock white hand:










Just got a different hand set from Yobokies and installed them this morning. The C3 lume tones down the hands and matches the old dial lume much better.


Seiko 6309-6000 by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


Seiko 6309-6000 by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


Seiko 6309-6000 by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Jul 18, 2013)

My SKX009: 

- BB Tribute gilt dial
- Rose gold snowflake hands
- Polished aluminum chapter ring
- Big numbers black bezel insert
- Strapcode Endmill presidential style bracelet


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Ok, here goes nothing! Light me up if you MUST! 

"Trip'em" (MMM) Mickey Military Mod


----------



## Sakurama (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm still working on getting my other bezel made into a short production run. The machinist I'm working with needs special tooling for some of the very small details. In the mean time I decided to make another bezel that would work with my President bracelet. I was hoping to come up with something a bit different but that worked with the shapes. I like it.










And a side shot to give a look at the shape.










Let me know what you think. It would be easier to make a few different ones at the same time. Please pardon the dirty watch - I've been wearing this one around the shop for the last few weeks and between that and the fitting and removing of the bezel as I was machining it the watch is still dirty despite my efforts to clean it.

Gregor


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Sakurama said:


> I'm still working on getting ...Let me know what you think...


It looks very good!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great!
Are you accepting orders?
If YES, could you make an announcement on another (new) thread. (Getting super crowded in here.)



Sakurama said:


> I'm still working on getting my other bezel made into a short production run. The machinist I'm working with needs special tooling for some of the very small details. In the mean time I decided to make another bezel that would work with my President bracelet. I was hoping to come up with something a bit different but that worked with the shapes. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Looks great!
> Are you accepting orders?
> If YES, could you make an announcement on another (new) thread. (Getting super crowded in here.)


+1...looks awesome, and I've got an Endmill bracelet incoming for one of my favourite SKX mods...this bezel would finish it off beautifully! ;-)


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Skx007 with BB rose gold dial and hands, Superdome sapphire, polished chapter ring and lumed S/S insert


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Excellent variation on the BB theme!
> 
> I did one myself in that spirit: the whole BB kit did not look as great together, given how handsome the original is.
> I kept the red bezel, but used a grey- champagne dial from another Seiko.


A beautiful mod!


----------



## cb23 (Sep 7, 2011)

Sakurama said:


> I'm still working on getting my other bezel made into a short production run. The machinist I'm working with needs special tooling for some of the very small details. In the mean time I decided to make another bezel that would work with my President bracelet. I was hoping to come up with something a bit different but that worked with the shapes. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMAZING. WANT.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sakurama said:


> Let me know what you think. It would be easier to make a few different ones at the same time. Please pardon the dirty watch - I've been wearing this one around the shop for the last few weeks and between that and the fitting and removing of the bezel as I was machining it the watch is still dirty despite my efforts to clean it.
> 
> Gregor


I most certainly would take a few if/when they are produced. They look fantastic.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Looks great!
> Are you accepting orders?
> If YES, could you make an announcement on another (new) thread. (Getting super crowded in here.)


Put me in for a couple when they are ready- like those a lot!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Excellent variation on the BB theme


Thank you Tom.

I'm going to mod an SNZH51, your golden accents mod will inspire mine one ;-))
I'll let you see soon


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

Sakurama said:


> I'm still working on getting my other bezel made into a short production run.
> And a side shot to give a look at the shape.
> 
> 
> ...


That's really slick!

Put me down for 1 or 2 depending on how many you have made up. |>

I'll take one of the bezels below too if you have both styles made up.


Sakurama said:


> Here's a couple more photos of the side angles as I've been asked a few times about that. Also, I've spoken to Ernie about starting a thread and he's given me permission and his blessing so as things get to the point where they've progressed enough to warrant the thread I'll start it but since I can only start one I want to make sure I'm ready when I do.
> 
> View attachment 1474131
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Aquahallic said:


> That's really slick!
> 
> Put me down for 1 or 2 depending on how many you have made up. |>
> 
> I'll take one of the bezels below too if you have both styles made up.


Put me down for either one.
dP


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Sakurama said:


> Let me know what you think.


I'd take one of both!


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

LeeMorgan said:


> I'd take one of both!


ditto


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Sakurama said:


> I'm still working on getting my other bezel made into a short production run. The machinist I'm working with needs special tooling for some of the very small details. In the mean time I decided to make another bezel that would work with my President bracelet. I was hoping to come up with something a bit different but that worked with the shapes. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Count me in on this bezel too. Both of your bezels (so far) are really really great.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sakurama said:


> I'm still working on getting my other bezel made into a short production run. The machinist I'm working with needs special tooling for some of the very small details. In the mean time I decided to make another bezel that would work with my President bracelet. I was hoping to come up with something a bit different but that worked with the shapes. I like it.
> 
> And a side shot to give a look at the shape.
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic. I'm partial to the first bezel. Put me down for 1 please!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Sakurama said:


> I'm still working on getting my other bezel made into a short production run. The machinist I'm working with needs special tooling for some of the very small details. In the mean time I decided to make another bezel that would work with my President bracelet. I was hoping to come up with something a bit different but that worked with the shapes. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow nice work mate! I really like the way it looks with the President bracelet... I'll be keen to snap up one of these if you ever put them out for sale :-!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Noobie question...is it possible to fit the crystal the wrong way round on the SKX007? 

My mod has 2 scratches on the inside of the crystal. I can't figure out how they got there. Only possibilities are the plastic dies from the crystal press scratched it or they were on the outside already and I've flipped the crystal the wrong way round.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah. One side, the dorsal side, has a bevel around the edge. The ventral side does not. This changes the diameter though, so it probably wouldn't fit upside down. Unless you got a used watch with a crystal that has already been replaced.


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sakurama said:


> I'm still working on getting my other bezel made into a short production run. The machinist I'm working with needs special tooling for some of the very small details. In the mean time I decided to make another bezel that would work with my President bracelet. I was hoping to come up with something a bit different but that worked with the shapes. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd defo be in for one of each


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Yeah. One side, the dorsal side, has a bevel around the edge. The ventral side does not. This changes the diameter though, so it probably wouldn't fit upside down. Unless you got a used watch with a crystal that has already been replaced.


Ok, thanks. I've fitted it the right way round then. It was a brand new watch.


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Sakurama said:


> I'm still working on getting my other bezel made into a short production run. The machinist I'm working with needs special tooling for some of the very small details. In the mean time I decided to make another bezel that would work with my President bracelet. I was hoping to come up with something a bit different but that worked with the shapes. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definately I take both of your bezel ...count me in. Thank you.
Joe


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

I call this one _The Dark Bay_


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

^Beautiful mods! Are those seiko..invicta? Also, what kind of strap is that (if you don't mind me asking). I've been looking for something similar.


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> I call this one _The Dark Bay_


Beautiful mods. What is your preferred base watch for a BB mod? I don't recognize. Excellent work. Strap? please.

G


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Kwest500 said:


> ^Beautiful mods! Are those seiko..invicta? Also, what kind of strap is that (if you don't mind me asking). I've been looking for something similar.


Strap is from strappedfortime. Those are all Seiko 7S26-0040 otherwise known as SKX033 or SKX031. Long discontinued. Look great with a domed crystal. I wish there were more in circulation


----------



## dave (Apr 30, 2005)

Skx013 midsize Soxa


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks to subterfuge tips, I finally got around to beadblasting my first watch. Seiko skx007 with Murphy bezel, dagaz apocalypse dial, and sumo hands.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Very Nice! :-! Great job!
> 
> Seiko coulda done it like this to begin with - bead-blasted, with that Murphy bezel, and that bracelet - and saved us all a lot of hassle, those blind bats in their design dept !! Sheesh! :-x
> (I'd do different hands myself, but that's just bcz I don't usually like Seiko hands either. b-) )


Thanks! I love the sumo hands, but I agree here. They don't fit like I thought they would.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

A busy day for me. Got this one done as well. SNKL case with SRP441 dial and yobokies pilot hands.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

SKX171 mod


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


Great dial. Where did you pick it up?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

I think I have a problem.


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> I think I have a problem.


Yeah... Not enough straps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

3009972 said:


> Yeah... Not enough straps!


I don't think that's the problem.....


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> I think I have a problem.


You can't decide which one to "giveaway" ? lol


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> You can't decide which one to "giveaway" ? lol


I'm totally in the mood to give a couple away!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> I'm totally in the mood to give a couple away!


I'm down!


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

My latest mod. Sorry about the terrible photo (old phone) and I know the dial is a fraction of a degree rotated clockwise, but that's a fix for another day


----------



## donkeykong74 (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Sigfortunata (Apr 25, 2013)

Here are a couple of projects I completed this week;

a clean little 7S26 0050 with a black snowflake dial and hands on a black tropical braided NATO









and a 7009A in restored 6119 case on a vintage bracelet, I think it looks rather natty!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Sigfortunata (Apr 25, 2013)

The diver was mid size (40mm) 7S26 0050 originally, which I picked up, very battered on Ebay for £15, cleaned it up and I fitted a NOS 7S26 movement, crystals and aftermarket insert, hands and dial.

The second one was a broken 6119 8030 I also got from Ebay for a few quid. I had a 7009 movement which I got working and shoe horned in along with a new crystal and aftermarket dial and hands again.

I got two more in the pipeline, a 7002 Sumo style mod and a 7S26 BB style mod, pics when complete


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Updated my watch with a Dagaz double dome sapphire crystal and replaced the bezel insert so it matches the blue minute hand and the blue sub on the dial. Finished it off with a super oyster bracelet from Will Jean.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sigfortunata said:


> Here are a couple of projects I completed this week;
> 
> a clean little 7S26 0050 with a black snowflake dial and hands on a black tropical braided NATO
> 
> ...


I'm digging that nato strap myself. If you don't mind me asking, where did you source it? Oh and the nice dials too. Wondering where you got those from? Always looking for sterile dials.


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> I think I have a problem.


This thread is becoming more and more a sales sub forum...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

3009972 said:


> This thread is becoming more and more a sales sub forum...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't say that I was selling them.


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> I didn't say that I was selling them.


Ok... You sell your "services" with that picture to present your "skills" in the sales forum.

Sorry to point you out, not to worry, you are not the only one to post here 1st and then in the sales forum.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

3009972 said:


> Ok... You sell your "services" with that picture to present your "skills" in the sales forum.
> 
> Sorry to point you out, not to worry, you are not the only one to post here 1st and then in the sales forum.


Please. Report me then. Sorry I posted a watch for sale in the sale forum (that's where it goes, right?).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yellow_Wire said:


> Updated my watch with a Dagaz double dome sapphire crystal and replaced the bezel insert so it matches the blue minute hand and the blue sub on the dial. Finished it off with a super oyster bracelet from Will Jean.
> 
> View attachment 1545730
> View attachment 1545731
> ...


It's always nice to see your Rally Diver mod evolving. Mine says, "Hi."


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> It's always nice to see your Rally Diver mod evolving. Mine says, "Hi."
> 
> View attachment 1546262


Thanks for the kind words! I figured you would be sick and tired of seeing my Rally diver mods! :-d


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

I will add that I am between cameras 
but my Fuji S9400W is on the brown truck for delivery today YEAH!

that said I have been without a camera since October 

so when I get mods done the only picture I have to reference my watches for sale or my mods in this sub forum are the pictures Duarte takes and sends me prior to getting his invoice to pay 

so if you are suggesting that simply because a picture shares 2 sub forums a sales forum & a mod forum that is kinda , well , not a big deal 

and it differs highly from posting any picture in this mod sub forum and stating in this mod sub forum this watch is for sale


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

contender for busiest Seiko mod.

still waiting for a set of busy hands.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## donkeykong74 (Feb 13, 2011)

Almost done, just need to lume the bezel all blue. Thanks to Alex at artificehoroworks. SRP481 with Sapphire crystal, Custom chapter ring, and yobokies dial


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Updated hands and improved picture quality.


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

donkeykong74 said:


> Almost done, just need to lume the bezel all blue. Thanks to Alex at artificehoroworks. SRP481 with Sapphire crystal, Custom chapter ring, and yobokies dial


That, is too cool for school.

BTW, I hate it when everyone posts where their mod parts come from, I just got finished ordering parts from most of these guys on my current mod the day before yesterday, and I think of all the shipping $$ I could have saved! :-s

Very nice work, can't wait to see the lumed update.

G


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> Updated hands and improved picture quality.


Those hands look alot better. I wish there was a way to mod that inner bezel though. I tried but had no luck removing it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I agree that it look way better. The complexity of the elements on the dial requires something minimal for the hands.
> Man! If only that chapter ring (inner bezel) were removable ! It would make such a perfect watch !
> 
> spuds288 -- What did you try? Removing the glass? If that didn't work, do ya try just breaking it off?


What didn't I try! The empty atlas case has just been sitting for months, no crystal, no movement, no bezel insert. There's a retaining ring type of thing under the bezel insert holding the bezel into place. I tried to pry under it, turn it, grab it with no luck.

But thanks to a kind message I'm motivated to try again with a good idea of what I'm doing.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX007 Mod


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

This SEIKO SKX *is not mine*, a friend made it and I am in love with this custom project.

This is the best custom SKX I' ve never seen b-)


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Sprint Veloce said:


> This SEIKO SKX *is not mine*, a friend made it and I am in love with this custom project.
> 
> This is the best custom SKX I' ve never seen b-)


That chapter ring adds the "pop" to that Murphy bezel & S-5 Sports bezel insert. Well done.


----------



## Sigfortunata (Apr 25, 2013)

Wlover said:


> View attachment 1547298


I tried this look with a smaller SNK809 case but I felt the hands swamped the dial







but with the larger case and chapter ring you have got it spot on, an excellent mod Sir!


----------



## notabotordroid (Jun 15, 2014)

I wish I would have never found this thread. I want a modded seiko :-(

Sadly, laziness and ignorance keep me from knowing exactly how to go about getting my hands on one.

I'll keep cruising watchrecon until one of you guys decide to sell ;-) Love looking at the work that's been done!


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

Desk Diver


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Before









After









I intend to use the original SRP231 dial and hands on a new Seiko 5 watch as I really like the strong lume.
Any suggestions on which Seiko 5 I should go for (preferably as cheap as possible, haha)


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

SNKE51 or any of the close variants (53,55 etc) ;-)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Wimpy said:


> SNKE51 or any of the close variants (53,55 etc) ;-)


Thanks, that's a nice watch, however, it's too small for my liking. I think it's quite impossible to find a bigger case Seiko 5 with 4 o'clock crown.By the way, is it very difficult to modfiy a 4 o'clock dial to use on a 3 o'clock watch?


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd like to pretend it was all in a days work........but then I would be lying. I just got the guilts because I have been purving at everyone else's beauties so I thought I had better share.....and yes, I have got most of my inspiration from this thread and the innovative modders posting on it :-!. Thanks to all!


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't disagree on the size being a bit small - but sometimes I find the smaller size a nice contrast to the dive watch (think SKX et al) clunkiness (which I also like). I have modded a couple of SNZGs - nice case size but 3pm crown. The issue with them is that you have to work with a stock chapter ring (unless I am missing something?) and match (or successfully contrast) the colour (as for the SNZG pilot homage posted earlier today). I have never used a 3 o'clock dial on a 4 o'clock crown (or visa versa) because I like the certainty of the placement / location provided by the pins. I think the only thing required to do that switcheroo is to remove the dial pins and secure (gluing or whatever takes your fancy) the dial on the movement. The reason I like the SNKE is becuase of the 20mm lug size (better presence than 18mm on most 5's). But let us know if you find any other 5 options in a larger case please.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> It is indeed a challenge.
> I've been struggling with it for a while; am trying for contrast rather than match, since the original already WAS matched.
> Black on black is a cakewalk, and kinda boring.
> The Green model is the most difficult.
> ...


I just finished a blue SNZG with blue snowflake and a white snowflake hands on a blue Bonetto...not bad but doesn't grab me so I am not finished yet. But I love the watch size and feel.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

,


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Does this count as a mod? Got this watch cheap:









I replaced the bracelet, polished the gold plating off of the bezel, and replaced the flat glass with a single-domed magnifying crystal (as well as general cleaning, re-brushing, polishing the sides, and scratch removal on the case - and replacing the coil to repair the movement.)


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Excellent combo!
> I never liked the original Seiko where that dial came from - the numbers on the bezel were clunky and the fat markers on the dial just took the whole thing over the top.
> But on this? Very nice balance! Enhances the Orient too in a way it was not on its own. Win Win.


Thanks.

I totally agree about the Neo Monster. I've tried a few different dials in that case and I have yet to be completely satisfied.

The issue for me are the huge bezel numbers - and the fact that it's marked every 5 minutes. If it were a 15, 30, 45, 0, or even 10, 20 30, I think the Neo Monster would look better. From the different Seiko's I own there are a few that will swap bezels with the Neo Monster, however, the Neo has a raised lip around the bezel area making it difficult to find something that works.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I think the red second hand really pops









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't know why but I like changing bezel inserts. Lol. So here's the newest one I did...


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Excellent combo!
> I never liked the original Seiko where that dial came from - the numbers on the bezel were clunky and the fat markers on the dial just took the whole thing over the top.
> But on this? Very nice balance! Enhances the Orient too in a way it was not on its own. Win Win.


Believed its a Neo-Monster dial.
I know as i got a collection of these.


----------



## madeofducktape (Mar 3, 2014)

ChrisTopherloaf said:


> I don't know why but I like changing bezel inserts. Lol. So here's the newest one I did...


I like the 12 hour bezel... Sometimes I feel it is more practical than a typical dive bezel.


----------



## OmarShablotnik (Aug 18, 2013)

Does anyone else think bezel inserts are easier to replace (without marring the one that's in there already) with the crystal removed? Or do y'all just pry it up without disassembling the watch?

Just curious...


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

OmarShablotnik said:


> Does anyone else think bezel inserts are easier to replace (without marring the one that's in there already) with the crystal removed? Or do y'all just pry it up without disassembling the watch?
> 
> Just curious...


You pop the entire bezel assembly off then use a knife (or some thin object) to circumnavigate the bezel underside to pop out the insert.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

This is the third or fourth mod on my 007. Decided to go back to the stock dial.



It's still my favourite beater, especially when I go for my holidays. Looks good with anything!


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

SKX007
stage III blast
Dagaz Super Dome conversion with 60min insert
Dagaz Striper strap


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can source the green bezel insert and green dial that has the applied rings around the index markers (I've seen it with and without the "Marine" I believe). I've looked for it at Dagaz and Harold but can't seem to find it.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

EDIT: Non-lume pic added


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

c5k0 said:


>


Details on the watch on the left Please! Awesome. G


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Graham3 said:


> Details on the watch on the left Please! Awesome. G


Thanks.

SSA051, Dagaz dial, stock hands, aftermarket bracelet.


----------



## notabotordroid (Jun 15, 2014)

JerylTan said:


>


Would love to do a black dialed soxa mod


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## PadZilla (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Handikin_Setiawan (May 1, 2014)

007 Yobokies modded Fliever..










Parts:
1. SKX007 case
2. Rolex style bezel insert
3. Double dome coated sapphire
4. Silver brushed chapter ring
5. Yobokies flieger dial
6. C1 lume Plongeur hour, minute and second hands
7. Super Oyster II bracelet

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSimz (Jan 2, 2011)

Caesar SNDA13P1 - Modified a Tissot Couturier 24mm non tapering bracelet to fit the hooded 20mm lugs. Took hours to do. Felt the OEM bracelet was a little thin and wimpy for the size of the watch. Then beadblasted the bracelet (the narrow center links were polished, the wider links were brushed), and the watch with 80 grit glass beads at 100# - just wasn't feeling all that polish. Knocked down the shine and bling a little bit. A lot of work, and subtle, but I think it's my new favorite watch. I feel like if Seiko were to have made a SAR, this would be it. A tiny bit more militaristic looking in my opinion. Anyone know if there are any chapter rings / bezel insert options for the SNDA13?


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

notabotordroid said:


> Would love to do a black dialed soxa mod


Like this? 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

3009972 said:


>


that is gorgeous. any more details on the dial and hands and sweet bezel insert?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

A really cool mod. I think the distressing on the bezel insert is a little over the top and obvious but overall I think it's a cool piece. Would you mind going into some detail on how you gave everything the distressed and aged look? EDIT: That bezel also doesn't look stock. Is that from an invicta? 


Fullers1845 said:


>


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

crappysurfer said:


> A really cool mod. I think the distressing on the bezel insert is a little over the top and obvious but overall I think it's a cool piece. Would you mind going into some detail on how you gave everything the distressed and aged look? EDIT: That bezel also doesn't look stock. Is that from an invicta?


Thanks!

The watch is an Invicta 8926obv2. Bezel is aftermarket Rolex 16610 off eBay. Bleached it and popped the lume pip out. The hands & dial are "aged" with strong coffee evaporated in the oven.

Edit: This was my model, so I'm not too worried about how beat up this mod looks... ;-)










(Pic borrowed from Bulang & Sons.)


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Fullers1845 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The watch is an Invicta 8926obv2. Bezel is aftermarket Rolex 16610 off eBay. Bleached it and popped the lume pip out. The hands & dial are "aged" with strong coffee evaporated in the oven.
> 
> ...


Cool! I assumed it was an SKX033 or 031. It's different than a lot of the mods here and it really comes together nicely-even down to the NATO


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

Fullers1845 said:


>


Outstanding mod man....enjoy it to the end...joe

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## donkeykong74 (Feb 13, 2011)

Got some mods back today. Might change one or 2 again...


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Picked up a pretty decent Orange Sumo. Case and bracelet needed tidying and crystal had a mark so this an ideal candidate for a mod I had in mind for a while.

I've always liked the size and comfort of the sumo case and since getting hold of a SBDX001 I remembered how good some of the modern Seiko's can be.

So on with some work on the case, bezel and bracelet to add some more brushed finishes and tone down the bling.

I had a new NE15B(6R15) movement and NOS Bill Yao MKII dial and hands which I decided to transplant so I could keep the orange Sumo configuration untouched if needed later.

Finally I added sapphire crystal, polished minute track and replacement bezel insert. Whitened the lume pip to match... and the project was complete.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

crappysurfer said:


> Cool! I assumed it was an SKX033 or 031. It's different than a lot of the mods here and it really comes together nicely-even down to the NATO





oman said:


> Outstanding mod man....enjoy it to the end...joe
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


Thanks, guys. Yeah, now that Invicta is using Seiko movements, it really opens up the mod possibilities.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

That is one nasteh, filtheh, dirteh mod, hombre.
I love it! :-D



Fullers1845 said:


>


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Mrwozza70 said:


>


Stunning.


----------



## Trel (Nov 21, 2009)

SKX009 with Dagaz dial, handset, chapter ring and bezel insert. (I did all the mods myself, if you'll permit me to brag a little.  )


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

Fullers1845 said:


> Thanks, guys. Yeah, now that Invicta is using Seiko movements, it really opens up the mod possibilities.


Very well done. It's hard to get the aging to look just right, but you nailed it!


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> That is one nasteh, filtheh, dirteh mod, hombre.
> I love it! :-D





3pointross said:


> Very well done. It's hard to get the aging to look just right, but you nailed it!


I call it "Classic Nasty". ;-)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Vintage style SKX023


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> And the source of that beautiful dial is...??


Yobokies


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Great mod CS, might be my favorite that you've done so far.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

spuds288 said:


> Great mod CS, might be my favorite that you've done so far.


Thanks! Means a lot!


----------



## Clavius (Feb 26, 2013)

crappysurfer that is an awesome mod. Very well done. Looks great on that color strap, too!


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

in memory of Jonathan "swedefreak" Koch.....the buble boy glass....

















Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Shot in the dark - *spuds288*

You need to clean out your PMs


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Vintage style SKX023


This is so clean.

...because it's an sickness being on here.....


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Some more photos for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Just finished up this sterile dial and gold accent SNK. It's a little different.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Seiko Sumo Caribbean :-!

Never had the chance to buy from jake (Dagaz) a Tsunami Caribbean neither a Typhoon Caribbean, but I was in love with them; so I decided to build a blue dial diver by myself on a black Sumo ;-)


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

^^I think we need to see more pics of this... In the official sumo thread...


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Mrwozza70 said:


> ^^I think we need to see more pics of this... In the official sumo thread...


Here a fast one.

I'll try to take some better asap and will post in the Sumo thread.
I wore the watch this morning now it's opened again, the mod is not yet finished, I'm going to fit a second gasket in the crown to improve the WR b-)


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

^^love it... dial has a lovely vintage look to it. Like to see it with a black on white date wheel and with a faded black (bluey grey) insert... on an Isofrane... would look very 'Squale'


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

LeeMorgan said:


> Seiko Sumo Caribbean :-!
> 
> Never had the chance to buy from jake (Dagaz) a Tsunami Caribbean neither a Typhoon Caribbean, but I was in love with them; so I decided to build a blue dial diver by myself on a black Sumo ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1571081


Outstanding mod LM....

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## PadZilla (May 20, 2013)

Updated the hands on my SKX007...now waiting patiently for Sakurama's bezel to finish off the mods.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice work!
A nice departure from the same old same old. 
Those 007 cases, and even the Monster, work beautifully with many a "dress watch" dials. 
I did a few myself. No pics of the 007 yet - too lazy. 
But here's a Monster in the same vein.

















PadZilla said:


> Updated the hands on my SKX007...now waiting patiently for Sakurama's bezel to finish off the mods.
> View attachment 1574717


----------



## dave (Apr 30, 2005)

SKX031 based Black Bay:


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

PadZilla said:


> Updated the hands on my SKX007...now waiting patiently for Sakurama's bezel to finish off the mods.
> View attachment 1574717


I don't generally like a light colored dial - but that looks amazing!

David


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Minimalist mods: SKX007 w/ 171 dial, Mercedes handset, ss chapter ring, sapphire crystal, on 285 Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap.
dP


----------



## aesdc (Dec 29, 2011)

Seiko Madness said:


> Last couple of months I posted eleven mods in this thread. Well, I have no more to post. I also decided to stop accumulating watches. Hence, it seems that I will have nothing to post for a long while. Thus, today I took a picture of all those eleven together. The third watch from left to right on the top row is a 7002-7000. All others are SKX007/009/171.
> 
> View attachment 1480088


When you're ready to part with the Planet Monster (sans bracelet) let me know. Great collection!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Ceramic bezel insert finally arrived!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I bought this SKX with a triplock mod crown and an nh35 movement.

So I modded it further with a green Dagaz XW dial, Yobokies black SKX style hour and minute hand and a contrasting white second hand. A bubble sapphire, Murphy bezel and a Yobokies PVD bezel insert finished it off nicely. My poor pics don't do this justice, especially when the light hits the gloss dial.


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

SNZH55 Base
Dial & hands from dagaz
Bezel insert from yobokies
Generic Black Sailcoth strap

Not responsible for hunger pangs with my finished plate of breakfast. heh heh..


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

SKX / Sumo mod


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Change sapphire glass, ss shroud and bracelet. Looks like I might wear it more


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

very sharp, well done. what was the base watch, 8926ob?



crappysurfer said:


> Ceramic bezel insert finally arrived!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> very sharp, well done. what was the base watch, 8926ob?


SKX033


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Where'd that sterile dial in the background come from?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

aesdc said:


> When you're ready to part with the Planet Monster (sans bracelet) let me know. Great collection!


Thanks for the compliment. I do not think I sell any of them in the near future; however, if I change my mind I will let you know.


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

go for swimming...









Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

Cheers!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

3009972 said:


> Cheers!


What bezel is that?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> What bezel is that?


Believed its the triple grip bezel from Dagaz, they are no longer in production.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

xzqt said:


> Believed its the triple grip bezel from Dagaz, they are no longer in production.


Yes that's it. I'd seen it then heard of it but never put the two together. Thank you.


----------



## jaykobjay1 (Jul 31, 2014)

My Seiko 007 EMINEM. Monstrum Master?







Inspiration.... Seamaster 300 & Monstrum.







on the wrist...







Yobokies Dial, Dagaz Besel insert, Dragonshroud hands, Wjean Super President SL.


----------



## jaykobjay1 (Jul 31, 2014)

One more quick one.....


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm going to mod a new SKX007 and here's what I want to do.

I want a subtle upgrade, something that would appear stock but isn't at all

I will start with the Dagaz Super Domed Sapphire Crystal with AR coating and a big number bezel insert (see image of my current SKX mod below)









Here's another shot of it with a Dagaz bezel - great profile pic that shows off something really special. 









The dome of the sapphire meets flush with the bezel insert and follows the arc of the insert. Most bezel inserts are curved upwards at the inside and as such have a weird lip because the crystal is normally flat on the SKX. It looks goofy to me without this upgrade. This makes it looks flush and 'just right'.

Next will be these hands. 









Simple, clean, and the red second hand adds a little flair to the dial and matches the 200m print on the dial.

Lastly, a new bracelet. I'm up in the air on this one - it's between a Super Oyster or an Endmill. The Endmill adds some depth, as the lugs are a touch thicker, but the taper from 22mm to 18mm is more than I like, which makes the Oyster the better measurement because it can be had at a 22mm to 20mm taper. Either will look good.

Thoughts? Opinions? I'm looking for a clean upgrade, subtle, yet powerful. Not an obvious upgrade.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Some other pics of the hand options








Add red second hand










(Not my pics but they represent what I want)


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

nice... have you been able to source a triple-grip bezel? There was a member here a few weeks ago having a hard time trying to find one....


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> nice... have you been able to source a triple-grip bezel? There was a member here a few weeks ago having a hard time trying to find one....


No unfortunately. I want one but Dagaz stopped producing them. Shame. It's gorgeous.


----------



## EAMORALES (Jun 24, 2014)

Very nice, excellent mods!


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SKX009 Gmt

Superdome sapphire with 12h black bezel insert
Black day/date
White plongeur h/m hands, stock second hand painted fluo yellow
SEL Oyster


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

New watchbox!


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> New watchbox!


Nice Box! Where's it from? Those pillows are KickA.

I love your Mod posts CS except for the fact that they always give me some new project to save up for. But what really bothers me is that you seem to have WAY to much space to fill in that new box, a recipe for disaster in my experience. How are you going to fix that?

Cheers,
G


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Just for infor, use the Sapphire listed in yobokies that was for the sawtooth.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Graham3 said:


> Nice Box! Where's it from? Those pillows are KickA.
> 
> I love your Mod posts CS except for the fact that they always give me some new project to save up for. But what really bothers me is that you seem to have WAY to much space to fill in that new box, a recipe for disaster in my experience. How are you going to fix that?
> 
> ...


There's only one way to fix the extra space problem... MORE WATCHES!


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Seiko PMMM

SKX009
Original Marinemaster dial and hands
Dagaz Clear Superdome with 60min insert
NE15 movement + sarb crown
SEL Oyster with SNDA59 clasp


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Seiko 6309 7290
Cosmetics from dagaz
Shroud from KR Cimahi West Java


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Lordy! Waddaya do to the bezel?
> And shouldn't you be showing this by wearing it and inserting yourself into the new Stallone movie (EXPndabl3) poster? :-D


LOL!

So, this watch was my tester for my newly received ultrasonic cleaner. It was pretty beat up to begin with - about 25% of the marks had been worn off. The cleaning removed the rest. Purely accidental. Perfect excuse for me to go buy a relume kit.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Finished up a snowflake/pepsi SKX023 mod. Next to my other SKX023.


----------



## aloredojr (Sep 24, 2013)

I just had this beauty finished. It's started as a Seiko 7548. Had John Bentley of tigerUk mod the shroud on for me. Then had Duarte put the dial (MCWW 369) , hands ( hands from Seiko Atlas), and bezel. Ended up with this:


----------



## oman (Sep 10, 2008)

brawijaya80 said:


> Seiko 6309 7290
> Cosmetics from dagaz
> Shroud from KR Cimahi West Java


euleh euleh...buatan akang ridwan top !!!

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Mike116 (May 17, 2014)

7002 with home bleached insert and plonguer hands









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Well not my mod, bought it modded, but added the Z22 strap, think it changes the watch completely!

ZNFG17 with matte black dial.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Just for all the 2-tone haters. ;-)

Two of some SRP model... and three of SNZH with a swapped bezel


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Does anyone have pictures of mods with these hands?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

chriscentro said:


> Does anyone have pictures of mods with these hands?


Old mod done in 2009, Seiko SRP Superior with sapphire Crystal.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Pilot/ diver mod: SKX171 w/ Dagaz Big # dial, floating handset, Murphy bezel, Dagaz Super Dome conversion kit, on Italian rubber strap.

















Imagine, a dive watch actually used for diving.
















dP


----------



## SearChart (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice one Dan!


----------



## thewind34 (Jan 28, 2011)

6309 rallye soxa


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

thewind34 said:


> 6309 rallye soxa


Nice bracelet! What is it?


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 1587524


Luv that, chronomunicipality. Looks like a Kazimon. May I ask about the source of that strap? Looks like a Heuerville.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Fullers1845 said:


> Luv that, chronomunicipality. Looks like a Kazimon. May I ask about the source of that strap? Looks like a Heuerville.


Theng ~~ Q~ !! for 2 things:
Augmenting the syllabicity of my moniker, AND making it sound more local. :-D

The strap: Um,... it was pooBay, but don't recall which store. 
But I paid less than 30 so I suppose you could set the price between 24-30, and search under Leather 22mm.

PS: Kazimon? I've seen one here and there, here, but I was not consciously aware of any of their models/ designs when I modified this. Gonna go look em up now.

PPS: Just back from googling. Hory schett! Some Fine looking pieces!


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

This thread has a lot to answer for . .

:-s :roll: :-!


----------



## thewind34 (Jan 28, 2011)

RedRonin27 said:


> Nice bracelet! What is it?


Thank you.It's actually a replacement bracelet from Deep Blue watch company. You can check it out on their website. I've been looking for a thick bracelet forever. When I stumbled across this one, I knew I had to order two. They run discounts occasionally so don't pay asking price. Email the rep. to see about the discount. I paid $60 and thought for the quality it was definitely worth it.


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

thewind34 said:


> Thank you.It's actually a replacement bracelet from Deep Blue watch company. You can check it out on their website. I've been looking for a thick bracelet forever. When I stumbled across this one, I knew I had to order two. They run discounts occasionally so don't pay asking price. Email the rep. to see about the discount. I paid $60 and thought for the quality it was definitely worth it.


Thanks! Will do check their site.


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> PS: Kazimon? I've seen one here and there, here, but I was not consciously aware of any of their models/ designs when I modified this. Gonna go look em up now.
> 
> PPS: Just back from googling. Hory schett! Some Fine looking pieces!


Yep. Best looking bronze watch available, IMO. You nailed it blind, man. Well done.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

They kind of look like a bronze Sinn, which is a good thing.

Also they're German,moved to Swtizerland but sound Japanese?

On topic, here's a Macro of my SNK Sapphire Crystal mod:


----------



## Adam Jason Moore (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here => Thanks for great inspiration and introduction*

Over the years I have spent tens of thousands of dollars on big name watches. I enjoyed the excitement of saving up and wearing the watch before more appear out and about. A few years ago I sold all my watches once I released that although my Rolex deep sea cost $12,000 any one could own one and they are not very exclusive or rare.

Still interested in watches I stumbled on this forum. Suddenly I'm inspired, I feel that modifying watches will give me the true feelings looking for in my previous watch acquisitions.

I also feel the the time spent researching, learning and modifying, will only strengthen my attachment and joy I will get from my new unique (to the rest of the world) watches.

I just wanted to say thank you and share a picture of my very first modification. As I am just starting and still too timid to open up a watch I have only changed the band and bezel insert, but still it is with great pride that I wish to share with you all my. Chainmailed Seiko SKX007 Kermit.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here => Thanks for great inspiration and introduction*

What do you think?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## canofan21 (May 9, 2013)

My rendition of a few BB inspired Mods:


----------



## canofan21 (May 9, 2013)

If you're willing to share, where did you source that ceramic bezel? It's a great combo with the black BB dial



crappysurfer said:


> Ceramic bezel insert finally arrived!


----------



## Teppo458 (Apr 18, 2014)

c5k0 said:


>


Can you tell us the source/name/type/etc of the strap??? Thanks!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Thats the Franken Monster.
Bracelet is original.
Shroud is plastic, Seiko original.
Bezel wabi.
Mod to the hands .... looks like MM300.


----------



## zakui (May 3, 2012)

Hi, have anyone done a mod with Shogun and a SARG dial? I would like to find out if the SARG dial fit in the Shogun?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

zakui said:


> Hi, have anyone done a mod with Shogun and a SARG dial? I would like to find out if the SARG dial fit in the Shogun?
> View attachment 1592711


I think the Shogun looks good in its original dial.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

xzqt said:


> Thats the Franken Monster.
> Bracelet is original.
> Shroud is plastic, Seiko original.
> Bezel wabi.
> Mod to the hands .... looks like MM300.


Bingo.

What's wabi?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> Bingo.
> 
> What's wabi?


Oh no... Now you've done it... I give it another 10 minutes before my favourite thread gets flooded with half assed folk etymologies for the English language take on the Japanese concept 侘・寂... (￣^￣)ゞ

Alternatively, you could just shortcut all that unnecessary trauma by watching this (well this is part 1 of 7 - all up it's only a bit over an hour I think): 



 ... I particularly like the part where he asks people on the street and they basically just tell him it can't be explained ヾ(＠⌒ー⌒＠)ノ


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

khd said:


> Oh no... Now you've done it... I give it another 10 minutes before my favourite thread gets flooded with half assed folk etymologies for the English language take on the Japanese concept 侘・寂... (￣^￣)ゞ
> 
> Alternatively, you could just shortcut all that unnecessary trauma by watching this (well this is part 1 of 7 - all up it's only a bit over an hour I think):
> 
> ...


Thanks! This is basically my life in a nutshell. Perfection through imperfection. Maybe that's why 4 o'clock crowns are so appealing.

And to put the thread back on track:










simple hand swap.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

canofan21 said:


> My rendition of a few BB inspired Mods:


Very nice mod. What is the base watch?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Just a teaser....


----------



## canofan21 (May 9, 2013)

Thanks. Invicta 8926 for the black/ghost, seiko skx031 for the red/rose gold.



chriscentro said:


> Very nice mod. What is the base watch?


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

Just finished modding three Yobokies based 7S26's, one for friend, one I remodded, and one for sale soon likely..


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

This mod was performed on an Invicta 8926-NH35a






by Duarte before I took a modding class at Cap Horlogerie in Paris.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Blue BB snzh mod with Sapphire and NE15B Movement!🎆🎇🎉


----------



## Riddle (Jan 9, 2011)

sorry if this is the wrong place but can anyone point me to a shop that does mod work? my google skills seem weak as heck, because other than motor city watch works, i cant find much

edit- got some great leads, thanks a bunch guys. Hopefully I can post something in this thread later down the line


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Riddle said:


> sorry if this is the wrong place but can anyone point me to a shop that does mod work? my google skills seem weak as heck, because other than motor city watch works, i cant find much


Sure, no problem.

Dagaz - 
http://www.10watches.com/

North East Watch Works -
http://newatchworks.com/

MotorCity WatchWorks -
http://www.motorcitywatchworks.com/

Good places to start

There's also Harold Ng (Yobokies) who has a Photobucket site and you find what you like and email him. 
http://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/library/?sort=6&page=1

[email protected]

Best of luck. It's fun, but addicting!


----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

Harold's Yobokies site may seem a little confusing but it's worth muddling through- he has great stuff.



Dec1968 said:


> Sure, no problem.
> 
> Dagaz -
> http://www.10watches.com/
> ...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

PMMM Cola


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

all of you great peeps have inspired me to get into modding. I bring you my first mod, a snk809 to a cali style dial and new second hand. will order a new set of cathedral style hands to go with it in a few days, haven't had the chance to.

was a nice learning experience, everything went well enough, modding isn't so hard after all with the right tools! only managed to scrape up the dial a tiny bit when the second-hand slipped off around the 1 oclock marker but you really can't see it. next up will be a SOXA mod on my SKX007 but I realized if forgot to order an aluminum chapter ring with the rest of my soxa parts...










and my not-so-organized work bench


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Black Monster, shouldI replace the blue chapter ring against a white one?



White Monster


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

PMMM Cola with Sapphire


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> all of you great peeps have inspired me to get into modding. I bring you my first mod, a snk809 to a cali style dial and new second hand. will order a new set of cathedral style hands to go with it in a few days, haven't had the chance to.
> 
> was a nice learning experience, everything went well enough, modding isn't so hard after all with the right tools! only managed to scrape up the dial a tiny bit when the second-hand slipped off around the 1 oclock marker but you really can't see it. next up will be a SOXA mod on my SKX007 but I realized if forgot to order an aluminum chapter ring with the rest of my soxa parts...
> 
> ...


Ah crap, SOXA mod, I knew I had not spent nearly enough $$ this summer. That's why. I will be up 'til 3am ordering parts tonight. Please expect an email nastygram from my missus in the morning, I am going to tell her it is all your fault ( I'll owe you one . Please post pics soon!

G


----------



## ameyers6 (Sep 13, 2012)

mine


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> all of you great peeps have inspired me to get into modding. I bring you my first mod, a snk809 to a cali style dial and new second hand. will order a new set of cathedral style hands to go with it in a few days, haven't had the chance to.
> 
> was a nice learning experience, everything went well enough, modding isn't so hard after all with the right tools! only managed to scrape up the dial a tiny bit when the second-hand slipped off around the 1 oclock marker but you really can't see it. next up will be a SOXA mod on my SKX007 but I realized if forgot to order an aluminum chapter ring with the rest of my soxa parts...
> 
> ...


Nice mod!

Our tastes are frighteningly similar though... I also started by doing a Cali dial mod (but the red version and with mil ladder hands) on an SNK809 a couple of months ago, and just ordered a Carribean blue Soxa dial from Dagaz about a week or so ago for my SKX0007 

My Soxa will probably take a while though as I slowly accumulate the parts I want, so I'm looking forwards to seeing yours to keep me going in the meantime. I'm particularly interested to see which chapter ring and hands you go for... I'm leaning towards polished chapter ring, white and orange 6105 hour and minutes hands with a box seconds but I haven't been able to finalise the decision! I'm also agonising about the best bracelet... I'm leaning towards an Endmill, but I know Beads of Rice is more traditional :-d


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

This one today!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

khd said:


> Nice mod!
> 
> Our tastes are frighteningly similar though... I also started by doing a Cali dial mod (but the red version and with mil ladder hands) on an SNK809 a couple of months ago, and just ordered a Carribean blue Soxa dial from Dagaz about a week or so ago for my SKX0007
> 
> My Soxa will probably take a while though as I slowly accumulate the parts I want, so I'm looking forwards to seeing yours to keep me going in the meantime. I'm particularly interested to see which chapter ring and hands you go for... I'm leaning towards polished chapter ring, white and orange 6105 hour and minutes hands with a box seconds but I haven't been able to finalise the decision! I'm also agonising about the best bracelet... I'm leaning towards an Endmill, but I know Beads of Rice is more traditional :-d


thanks. soxa is a classic! Hope to get a cushion case one day to put it on that. but for now an skx will do. I'm just doing the normal dagaz mod, with the orange sub200m dial and black soxa style hand set. Have a shark mesh bracelet already lined up that I may rotate with a black nylon. will post pics when the chapter ring gets in! I ended up getting the polished aluminum over the brushed silver, had no idea which to go for so hopefully its ok.

save myself a grand or two and as good as a doxa :-!


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Undecided about this dial.

It's extremely white in colour, and doesn't match these hands. Maybe go for set of C1 hands? Or, swapping out the dial completely for a Dagaz Military dial.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I vote for a different dial altogether.
And then, different hands, naturally.



c5k0 said:


> Undecided about this dial.
> 
> It's extremely white in colour, and doesn't match these hands. Maybe go for set of C1 hands? Or, swapping out the dial completely for a Dagaz Military dial.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

lol. thanks for confirming my indecision. 

Love this dial though... just need to find the right case. 

Love the hands too. ;P

Pretty sure Military dial is the right choice.

Being forced to use no-date does stink though.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Both BB mods now sporting NE15B Movements


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> thanks. soxa is a classic! Hope to get a cushion case one day to put it on that. but for now an skx will do. I'm just doing the normal dagaz mod, with the orange sub200m dial and black soxa style hand set. Have a shark mesh bracelet already lined up that I may rotate with a black nylon. will post pics when the chapter ring gets in! I ended up getting the polished aluminum over the brushed silver, had no idea which to go for so hopefully its ok.
> 
> save myself a grand or two and as good as a doxa :-!


Ah, I forgot about shark mesh... That would look the business on a Soxa! I'm not sure what the go is on sizing shark mesh though, I might have to get googling... :-d


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

khd said:


> Ah, I forgot about shark mesh... That would look the business on a Soxa! I'm not sure what the go is on sizing shark mesh though, I might have to get googling... :-d


yea I ended up getting a shark mesh included with a skx I bought, was too big for me so I took a pair of wire cutters to it and slowly but surely cut out a section of the chain mail from each end. wasn't the easiest thing but worked out fine and clean. would be nice to have some kind of power saw...


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

I fell in love with the Fifty Five Fathoms mod the moment I saw it. It took some time and saving, but I finally got it!
Dagaz dial, a Brady Sailcloth Strap (with platinum stitching) and a hand-painted red-tipped second hand.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

SKX FFF Blue
-Dagaz super dome conversion
-Mercedes handset
-brushed aluminum chapter ring
-FFF blue sunburst dial
-Wjean super jubilee w/ OEM end links
dP


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> SKX FFF Blue
> -Dagaz super dome conversion
> -Mercedes handset
> -brushed aluminum chapter ring
> ...


Dan. This is a masterpiece my friend!!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

jjolly said:


> Dan. This is a masterpiece my friend!!


Thank you, sir!
dP


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Blasted this SKX myself then added a very faded original insert from an early 009.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I modified an Orient Marshall that wasn't getting much wrist time turned out ok I think...

I was going to use a date only dial as the day was a tiny bit misaligned from new, but the day adjust button at 2 would be useless so it would bug me more than the wonky day!

I was quite limited with day/date dial options...I used a Yobokies VX dial (Sinn UX style) and the hands are from Dagaz.

The Zulu is from Yellowdogwatchstraps.


----------



## fbones24 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

- snk809
- dagaz dial
- mapmeter hands


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

My first mod. 
SKX009 ...was once a 007[/B]


----------



## Oliverb (Aug 21, 2012)

Just arrived on Saturday. I know some folks aren't too keen on these mods but I think they are great. A Loy's watch, 1992 7002-7001 Japan, with his refinished SCUBAPRO dial. Case refinish is top quality with top of case around bezel brushed. Excellent workmanship! Band is aftermarket but of proper type and with Seiko buckle. Accuracy so far is outstanding - just about spot on in 24 hrs. Lume is good, with nice patina, but not as bright as newer factory lume. I thinks folks were napping as I have seen this mod go for $50-100 more than I paid.


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

6309 / 7548 Quartz conversion with a discontinued Yao/MKII military dial/hand set.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## tstormer (Aug 27, 2013)

Flat sapphire crystal
Black Bay tribute dial
Silver snowflake hands
MilSub style bezel insert
Standard chapter ring


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

^beaut


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

More of a refresh than a full mod as this was originally modded by me; then Harold, then me again as I got bored of the dial.

I took my dial from Yobokies out of this SNZF17 modded watch, and put in my SKX007 dial; gives a difference appearance, which I find more appealing. I guess it will stay like this for a while no doubt!

It's crazy, as I've not been active here for a while, and the watch directly above me the beaut ;-) is what I was going to build if I was going to build another watch (silver black bay dial, silver snowflake hands, but on another black cerakoted SKX)

Enjoy


----------



## olticker (Sep 10, 2012)

Seiko Baby Tuna


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

cold_beer839 said:


> Blasted this SKX myself then added a very faded original insert from an early 009.


Nice work! Looks very nice.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

tstormer said:


> Flat sapphire crystal
> Black Bay tribute dial
> Silver snowflake hands
> MilSub style bezel insert
> Standard chapter ring


Beautiful, nice work!...I'd think a sterile chapter ring might look cleaner, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

mcnabbanov said:


> modding isn't so hard after all with the right tools!


AMEN! Your first mod has turned out far better than my first did. Over time, things get 10x easier. Congrats, its looking good.


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

PMMM




Not modded by me, got it from fellow mate who did it


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey folks with super dome conversions, mind posting up some photos?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

crappysurfer said:


> Hey folks with super dome conversions, mind posting up some photos?


Be happy to. Although I haven't really tried to capture the dome effect yet. The best part is the insert/ crystal interface that adds a certain seriousness and adds a high end aesthetic.
dP


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi

whats the sapphire on this? Any pictures showing how high the glass sits please?

thanks



goTomek said:


> PMMM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

..not so commonly seen Citizen mod: Techne dial and plongeur hands on NY0040.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yobokies 007


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Excellent!
> Did you cannibalize that dial from a Techne watch?
> I wonder what you replaced the Techne with...


Techne sells just the dial...was thinking about doing this a while back. Looks great!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

amp74 said:


> Yobokies 007
> 
> View attachment 1603826


This is so badass. Do want.


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

Threw together a few pieces lying around...


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> SKX FFF Blue
> -Dagaz super dome conversion
> -Mercedes handset
> -brushed aluminum chapter ring
> ...


Dang, That's hot. 
Where is that bezel insert from my friend?
It really makes the mod for me, that and the hands and band and chapter ring, etc, etc.
Nicely built. G


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

G4_Chrono said:


> Hi
> 
> whats the sapphire on this? Any pictures showing how high the glass sits please?
> 
> thanks


Dagaz.

Some pics


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

> Excellent!
> Did you cannibalize that dial from a Techne watch?
> I wonder what you replaced the Techne with...


found dial on e-bay. I have returned everything to factory condition..but it has been a fun to wear. nobody knows what is Techne over here


----------



## namleung (Jun 1, 2014)

Dan Pierce said:


> Be happy to. Although I haven't really tried to capture the dome effect yet. The best part is the insert/ crystal interface that adds a certain seriousness and adds a high end aesthetic.
> dP


Hi Dan Pierce,

Can you tell me where you got this coin edge bezel?

Thanks.


----------



## Parnis Lover (Aug 23, 2009)

Snx113k with jubilee bracelet from ebay:










And this is my other modded snx, a snx111k with oyster bracelet also from ebay:


----------



## jessemack (Sep 1, 2009)

A little bit Black Bay, a little bit Rolex, and a little bit Sinn... all on a Seiko. Kind of loving this mod and the way the Sinn hands work with the triangle at 12 o'clock and the Rolex second hand works with the round minute markers. Simple, but looking good to me!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

had a polished aluminum chapter ring and dial come in separately in the mail today so got around to two quick mods/swaps. Here's a quick preview, will post better pics later.


----------



## StefanBiggi (Jul 31, 2012)

*enhanced SKX171*

SKX171 with SKX007 metallic bezel enhanced by Dagaz super dome kit (sapphire 5.05mm with inside AR coating, 300m gasket and sloped blue bezel insert). The result is pretty amazing.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*

what do you guys use for glue on the bezel insert? anything preferable over say a dab of super glue? There's not enough sticky stuff left to hold my doxa style bezel insert in place...


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*



mcnabbanov said:


> what do you guys use for glue on the bezel insert? anything preferable over say a dab of super glue? There's not enough sticky stuff left to hold my doxa style bezel insert in place...


Dagaz sells some bezel adhesive. It's like an industrial gum adhesive sticker thing. Works well.

Can also use a few dabs of crystal glue if you want.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*

other swap I got around to last night was on my SKX007 - found a new dial online for cheap and figured I'd order it to put in place of mine...for some reason my original dial was heavily scratched up by the previous owner modding it or something? Wasn't too noticeable with the crystal on but when I took it out you can really see the damage to it. Plus the lume blobs are whiter and tidier and lume itself is stronger on the new one - old one was a bit faded. The black is more black and the white bits more white - which will match better the new hands I put in.










Also borrowed the nice and clean black bezel insert that I took off my orange skx (soxa insert now) and put it in place of my 007's insert that was a bit damaged and scratched










Before and after shots - basically ended up with a brand new SKX007 for next to nothing. Nothing wrong with it before, just looks cleaner now, esp in person

















still not out of it yet, realized I stupidly somehow put the hour hand on backwards, and will transplant an all white second hand onto it once I receive a blue second hand for my cali mod snk in the mail.


----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*



mcnabbanov said:


> what do you guys use for glue on the bezel insert? anything preferable over say a dab of super glue? There's not enough sticky stuff left to hold my doxa style bezel insert in place...


I just use double stick tape- not worried about it falling off. I'd advise against super glue- it's very liquid and can quickly end up all over everything. Also the fumes it releases can damage the finish of the insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*



mcnabbanov said:


> what do you guys use for glue on the bezel insert? anything preferable over say a dab of super glue? There's not enough sticky stuff left to hold my doxa style bezel insert in place...


A thin layer of rubber cement works great. Holds the insert in place, is waterproof, yet still easy to pry the insert away from the bezel without fear of bending it when needed.
dP


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*

Work in progress&#8230;


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*

Seiko 6309 Cpt. Willard Mod


----------



## hooked1 (Jul 6, 2014)

namleung said:


> Hi Dan Pierce,
> 
> Can you tell me where you got this coin edge bezel?
> 
> Thanks.


Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.


----------



## hooked1 (Jul 6, 2014)

Anyone know where I can get a SPORK style bezel that will fit my SKX007?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Any of you modders have an extra Murphy coin edge laying around? I'm desperate, lol.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*



3009972 said:


> Work in progress&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 1606555


i like that bezel insert... Where did you get it from?


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: post your mods here*

Seiko pilot.....


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*

Yobokies.










khd said:


> i like that bezel insert... Where did you get it from?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*



3009972 said:


> Yobokies.
> 
> View attachment 1608208


Ah, so I guess you just painted the numbers blue to match? It looks awesome but I'm not sure I'd have steady enough hands to do such a good job myself!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*

Selfmade mod SKX031


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

With my buddy and my rifle and me......


----------



## earquake (May 9, 2012)

Soki mod... Excellent precision and power reserve, who would have guessed...


----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

Does anyone know of a definitive tutorial for swapping hands?

I've done about 10 mods and I always have trouble with the minute and second hands interfering.

I've been able to get most project working by poking and prodding- but now my latest project SKX 031 mode (better pictures if I ever get it running properly) is stopping at least once a day.

Usually it seems like I bend either the minute or second hand or both and have to fiddle with it a lot until it runs smoothly. And tips or tricks would be a big help!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

bill11217 said:


> Does anyone know of a definitive tutorial for swapping hands?
> 
> I've done about 10 mods and I always have trouble with the minute and second hands interfering.
> 
> ...


Make sure you use the properly sized dies for pressing the hands on, be gentle and make sure each one is seated properly before applying the next. When it comes to the seconds hand dont press it all the way, make sure it's snug and firmly set but if you push it all the way it may rub the minute hand...

Now, SKX007 Black Bay with superdome


----------



## Bruno Fantoni (Jul 15, 2014)

seiko 009 bubbleboy


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

bill11217 said:


> Does anyone know of a definitive tutorial for swapping hands?
> 
> I've done about 10 mods and I always have trouble with the minute and second hands interfering.
> 
> ...


I've only done 1 mod, but I found this thread really useful: https://www.watchuseek.com/f365/skx007-customization-step-step-614489.html

As per his instruction I spent quite a bit of time validating that each hand was level and not touching at any position before moving on to the next one. Even after about 20 mins of fiddling they only just clear each other by something less than a millimetre though so it definitely is tricky!


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

bill11217 said:


> Does anyone know of a definitive tutorial for swapping hands?
> 
> I've done about 10 mods and I always have trouble with the minute and second hands interfering.
> 
> ...


I'll lend my advice. I was terrible with hands until 1. 10x loupe and 2. a proper hands setting tool/press. I use rodico to grip the hand and place it on the pinion, then a quick press of the hands setter and it will be straighter than you could ever get it manually. I have a lot of cheap tools, but this is one I'm happy I paid the extra money for.

As crappysurfer said, proper sized dies are very important too. You could quickly destroy a hand if using too small or too large a die.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

A better shot in some sunlight. Loving the SD conversion


----------



## ruiner (Aug 23, 2014)

spuds288 said:


> I'll lend my advice. I was terrible with hands until 1. 10x loupe and 2. a proper hands setting tool/press. I use rodico to grip the hand and place it on the pinion, then a quick press of the hands setter and it will be straighter than you could ever get it manually. I have a lot of cheap tools, but this is one I'm happy I paid the extra money for.
> 
> As crappysurfer said, proper sized dies are very important too. You could quickly destroy a hand if using too small or too large a die.


Which specific hands setter tool did you use? Or are they all pretty much the same?


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

ruiner said:


> Which specific hands setter tool did you use? Or are they all pretty much the same?


A horotec Hands Press...I think it was around $90. If you don't want a press, I think dagaz sells the dies as a pen type tool. I'm cautious of this because it's a manual process and uneven pressure could cause the hand to be lopsided, but maybe another member can chime in about those tools. There is zero tolerance for uneven hands while using the hands press, and that to me was worth the $$. Perfect every time.


----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks! Just ordered a hands press and another set of hands for this watch. I'll report back on my findings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

bill11217 said:


> Thanks! Just ordered a hands press and another set of hands for this watch. I'll report back on my findings.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was quick! I hope it works out for you. If you have any questions while doing it, feel free to send me a pm.


----------



## KBeas (Apr 29, 2013)

Recent re-mod


----------



## KBeas (Apr 29, 2013)

Here's a 6309-7049 I wore today. It is fitted with a 7546 4-jeweled quartz movement (drops right in and stem fits perfectly, btw). The strap is Kevlar. Dial and hands are from Dagaz. Replaced the glass, too. Be careful of the retaining ring on these since they are fragile (just FYI).


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX031 with Sapphire, MM dial and clasp and PO Bezel in dark green


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Damn dude...Ive been doing my best to hold off on another project, but after going superdome on my last two and loving them, I don't know if I can resist doing another....just like that! Sexy!



crappysurfer said:


> A better shot in some sunlight. Loving the SD conversion


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Tomgbw said:


> SKX031 with Sapphire, MM dial and clasp and PO Bezel in dark green


Looks fantastic.


----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

giorgos mg said:


>


What dial is this?


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

jjolly said:


> What dial is this?


It's the seiko stargate first gen. Nice watch!


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> A better shot in some sunlight. Loving the SD conversion


Dang! That crystal is SOOWEET!! Nice, as usual. |>


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Seiko 6309 7290 MOD and All Original 6309 7049


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*



3009972 said:


> Yobokies.
> 
> View attachment 1608208


My SKX with the Yobokies insert; very nice finish. I will change the second hand for a red one


----------



## namleung (Jun 1, 2014)

brawijaya80 said:


> Seiko 6309 7290 MOD and All Original 6309 7049


how did you shroud the 7290?


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

Here's a few shots of my modded 6309 -7040 from August '81.
This was what was done: -

Starting with the base watch the following work and mods were done by Jay at Motor City Watch Works (MCWW):
- The Movement was serviced and regulated and is now keeping excellent time for a watch of this age. Amplitude is still decent as are beat error numbers.
- The Dial was relumed
- The Bezel pip was also relumed.
- New MCWW yellow and gray plongeur hands were fitted with the seconds tip painted yellow
- A new Sapphire crystal glass has been fitted with AR coating.
- The Chapter ring was painted black
- Cerakote coating in black to whole head
- New bezel insert
- New gaskets
- And finally Pressure test to 5 Atm Wet and 7 Atm dry





































Love this watch, it's my everyday go-to watch if not dressing up.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

^stunning mod. the ultimate seiko


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> ^stunning mod. the ultimate seiko


Thanks ! |>


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^

Is the seconds hand running backwards?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

cpl said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Is the seconds hand running backwards?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No :-d

I believe I got that, by taking the photo in a dark room and exposing the watch at the beginning of the timer and not at the end! Also intermittently firing a torch from the sides ! I was experimenting |>


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

Quick question... if I want to mod my 6309-7040, will hands for SKX007 7s26 work?

I see a lot of mods with 6309, but no info where the hands came from.

Dial made for SKX needs sticky dots because feet aren't in the same position, that I know  But can't find info about the hands


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Crater said:


> Quick question... if I want to mod my 6309-7040, will hands for SKX007 7s26 work?
> 
> I see a lot of mods with 6309, but no info where the hands came from.
> 
> Dial made for SKX needs sticky dots because feet aren't in the same position, that I know  But can't find info about the hands


Yeah, same sized hands that fit on the 7s26, so the Seiko hands from Dagaz/Yobokies/MCWW will fit fine, or you can use stock ones from another Seiko automatic.

Here's one of my Seiko 6309-7040 mods:
(Hands from Yobokies on this one)


----------



## Crater (Sep 11, 2011)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Yeah, same sized hands that fit on the 7s26, so the Seiko hands from Dagaz/Yobokies/MCWW will fit fine, or you can use stock ones from another Seiko automatic.
> 
> Here's one of my Seiko 6309-7040 mods:
> (Hands from Yobokies on this one)


Nice, thanks for help  Great looking mod, black & white. Love the hands

I will be making Black Bay mod, blue bezel and new Dagaz BB silver dial, just not sure which hands to use. Most probably tudor or I might keep the Seiko ones, I really like them.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Anyone done an Explorer 1 homage? Would one of the Seiko SNK series work? Do the Dagaz hands and dials for the SKX007 fit?

Please post your Explorer homage if you have one with details of your mod. Thanks


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

thorien said:


> Here's a few shots of my modded 6309 -7040 from August '81.
> This was what was done: -
> 
> Starting with the base watch the following work and mods were done by Jay at Motor City Watch Works (MCWW):
> ...


wow ow this is one of the best mods I've seen... That black cerakote looks awesome!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

cpl said:


> Anyone done an Explorer 1 homage? Would one of the Seiko SNK series work? Do the Dagaz hands and dials for the SKX007 fit?
> 
> Please post your Explorer homage if you have one with details of your mod. Thanks


crappysurfer did a really nice one - SNK Explorer style mod - Imgur

I'm sure he'll be happy to tell you where the parts are from, he's a pretty great guy like that ;-)


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

khd said:


> wow ow this is one of the best mods I've seen... That black cerakote looks awesome!


Thank you! 

I have to say I'm over the moon with it and I've had it for over a year and a half it still looks like new. The Cerakote is rock hard and hasn't chipped, scratched or marked at all and I wear this watch a lot!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

cpl said:


> Anyone done an Explorer 1 homage? Would one of the Seiko SNK series work? Do the Dagaz hands and dials for the SKX007 fit?
> 
> Please post your Explorer homage if you have one with details of your mod. Thanks


Done several actually. Here are a couple:


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi, maybe I'm a bit thick but I've searched and can't find one.......

Can anyone point me in the direction of a digital watch modifications thread?

I'm happy to have drooled all down my shirt with the watches in this thread, but desire those digits.......


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

scrumpypaul said:


> Hi, maybe I'm a bit thick but I've searched and can't find one.......
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a digital watch modifications thread?
> 
> I'm happy to have drooled all down my shirt with the watches in this thread, but desire those digits.......


There's quite a bit of that going on in the Casio G-Shock sub-forum.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

carlowus said:


> Done several actually. Here are a couple:


Very very nice! Thank you, that's what I was looking for. What was the base watch and where did you get the dial?


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

not mine, just stumbled upon this randomly on the internet but I think it looks quite nice. Any ideas what model the dial is from?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

cpl said:


> Very very nice! Thank you, that's what I was looking for. What was the base watch and where did you get the dial?


I bought the dial from Dagaz, he had it on sale probably off one of the watches he modded. I believe the model is SNX123 or similar. The base watch was one of the SNKK93 or similar. If you search with these model numbers you should find the parts that work. The SNX123 would be fine too just itself in fact but the crown is very small and unappealing to me, but if you like it then that's that.

hands were from Yobokies.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Just finished polishing the bezel of my SNZG;

Before








After


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

mcnabbanov said:


> not mine, just stumbled upon this randomly on the internet but I think it looks quite nice. Any ideas what model the dial is from?


Sold out SNX431.

Try the SNKE803.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Here's the latest mod to my SKX031. Originally I was going to do a full BB-mod, but with Mercedes hands instead of snowflakes. Then I decided I could live without a domed crystal. If the crystal wasn't coming out, perhaps I could keep the stock chapter ring. And at that point I started thinking might as well keep the black bezel insert as well. At which point I realized I was thinking of something very close to a MkII Kingston. Whoops!


IMG_7449.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


IMG_7447.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


IMG_7459.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

^turned out quite nice and unique I'd say!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone ever see plastic insert bezels and click rings like this? As well as a metal tension wire as opposed to a bezel gasket?

This is from a SKX007 (7S26-0020) case.


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*

Citizen bl5350 before-








And after international watch works bead blasted and painted some hands-












I added the bradystrap for good measure. Love the result. Was using fortis and breitling as my headings.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> Anyone ever see plastic insert bezels and click rings like this? As well as a metal tension wire as opposed to a bezel gasket?
> 
> This is from a SKX007 (7S26-0020) case.


Unfortunately..... it denote a Fake ......opps.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

xzqt said:


> Unfortunately..... it denote a Fake ......opps.


Can you elaborate on that?


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> Can you elaborate on that?


I don't think it's a fake, likely an older model. There was another thread not long ago that had a plastic part and it was indeed real.

Here it is:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/skx-007-bezel-oring-1058438.html


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

spuds288 said:


> I don't think it's a fake, likely an older model. There was another thread not long ago that had a plastic part and it was indeed real.
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/skx-007-bezel-oring-1058438.html


Interesting. The case shape is also slightly different on the model with the plastic ratcheting system vs. one with a metal ratchet. Overall bezel thickness is a little thinner too. Is it possible that each of these is a fake? Could we summon someone with a early model SKX007?

Serial number is 690830 if anyone can decipher that for me


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

September 1996. 

It's possible they could all be fake, I just don't know. The fakes I've handled have other distinguishing characteristics. The lugs being one of the tell tales for me. Legit ones come up off the wrist and meet the sloping lug at a point. Fakes point straight down to a sharp edge. Google "fake skx007" and I'm sure you'll find plenty of info. 

Hopefully xzqt chimes in.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

spuds288 said:


> September 1996.
> 
> It's possible they could all be fake, I just don't know. The fakes I've handled have other distinguishing characteristics. The lugs being one of the tell tales for me. Legit ones come up off the wrist and meet the sloping lug at a point. Fakes point straight down to a sharp edge. Google "fake skx007" and I'm sure you'll find plenty of info.
> 
> Hopefully xzqt chimes in.


Comparing it with my other SKX (7S26-0020). It's hard to capture some of the case variations with nighttime lighting, but check the placement of the JAPAN. Apparently on fakes it appears below the serial while on real ones it appears within the ring of text.










You can see case variation in profile/general shape, lugs and the crown guard.


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

Having trouble making up my mind.....having fun making up my mind........


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

6105...ish


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

/\/\That is sick!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> Can you elaborate on that?


Some good read by Jake here : http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japanese-watch-discussion-forum/6876-telling-someone-their-watch-fake-sad-2.html

Also Here :

Feiko (fake Seiko) SKX007 / SKX009 traits

*Common Feiko SKX diver traits*


Fake case number. (7S26-7039) There is no 7039 diver with 7S26 movement. 
A 5 etched on the crystal. It is the Seiko5 emblem. 
Some dial fonts are blatantly different. Use the Diver's Reference pictures to compare fonts. 
The line from the 6 o'clock hour marker should be directly underneath the S on the DIVER'S 200m. It is underneath (slightly on the right side) of the R on some fakes. 
The font on the real one is BOLD and on a fake it is normal. 
The width of the word Automatic is the same width as Seiko on some fakes. Automatic is slightly wider on the real deal. 
Divers 200m written in white (supposed to be red/orange). 
Fake SN's - (maybe 302137), 655859, 337461, 542252, 543187, 996479, 996460, 820061, 701032, & 700418. On some fakes, the 9964 looks uniform but the last two digits look like they are hand stamped. Be leary of any 9964XX. (any more???) 
Font on the bezel is wrong. 10 should be a straight line and not have tick mark. 
Bezel lume pip is abnormally large. 
On a 009, the red & blue paint meet on the bezel should split the 20 right down the middle. On some fakes it shaves the left side of the 0 while others is splits the 2. 
Second hand should have the meatball. Some fakes have a second hand with a spear tip sort of like a SS Samurai or mid-size SKX013/015. 
Close-up of the hour marker borders shows uneven lume distribution. 
No dial code located below the 6 o'clock marker. 
Slight case variations near the crown. The polished upper scallop on the crown guard on the lower side of the crown is in the wrong proportion. It's hard to tell unless you compare it side by side with a real 0020 case. 
Most fakes have plastic clicksprings. The real ones are metal. Also many of these bezels often have a plastic track in the underside of the rotating bezel ring (to work with the click spring). In real ones the track is part of the metal ring, not a separate plastic piece. 
Japan Diver's on the caseback. Should be Scuba Diver's.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

double post


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Wimpy said:


> Having trouble making up my mind.....having fun making up my mind........


Summit hands. How about a lume shot? I bet it looks wicked.


----------



## rojakman (Mar 7, 2014)

Dial and hands from 10watches.
On black zulu strap.


----------



## KBeas (Apr 29, 2013)

Here's a BB "Pseudor". I just noticed my hands are off (took it apart last night to better align the dial and didn't catch it  ) Also, I yucked the PIP on he insert. Looks worse than it is, though. Anywho, a little redemptive work planned over the weekend!

~KB


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

What a great looking, clean watch. Bravo!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Just arrived off the sales forum!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Loyswatch dial


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Loyswatch dial


Dont put your fingers too close... Its gonna bite you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I didn't expect to see this article from Wired on the Seiko 5!

http://www.wired.com/2014/09/seiko-model-5-hacking/?mbid=social_fb

David


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My newest mod...a Seiko 6139-600x base with a 6139- 7100 dial to match the white chapter ring, black 6105 hr and min hands and black chrono hands with red tips, to match the 'coke' tachy ring/bezel...I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## underactive (Jun 1, 2014)

New Seiko addict and forum poster here... I found this "rescue" 7S36-02T0 on the bay for the price of a tank of gas. It was pretty grimy, so I took it apart and gave the case a good soak. Decided to be a little different and put and FFF dial and hands. Considering painting the bezel markers, but I'm already pretty happy with it as is.


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

Maybe not really a mod, but I quite like it.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Mods in the dark


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX031 with new dial and new bezelinsert


----------



## m0rt (Jun 9, 2012)

This is a fantastic thread.


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

It looks amazing!

Is it a SBBN023 Golgo black shroud on a regular SBBN015?

Way to go! You gave me some "terrible" ideas... ;-):-d:think:



mike120 said:


> Maybe not really a mod, but I quite like it.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My newest mod...a Seiko 6139-600x base with a 6139- 7100 dial to match the white chapter ring, black 6105 hr and min hands and black chrono hands with red tips, to match the 'coke' tachy ring/bezel...I'm very pleased with it.












Found these hr and min hands in my spares box (Yobokies I think?)....these work better, no 'tails' and a little slimmer so easier to read the dial etc. plus the C3 greener lume matches the dial markers better than the whiter C1 6105 ones. And I found this bracelet that wears more comfortably. I think I've finished with this one now!


----------



## mcw53 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Seiko SKX171 PMMM*

Seiko SKX171 (Oct 2005)
Murphy Coin Edge Bezel
Seiko SKX007 Bezel Insert
Seiko Samurai Titanium Handset
DAGAZ Double-Domed Sapphire with Blue Inner AR

Assembly by Duarte at NEWW


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My First Mod. Invicta 8926 
Vintage Field/MilSub.


----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> My First Mod. Invicta 8926
> Vintage Field/MilSub.


Very nice! Where's the dial from?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

bill11217 said:


> Very nice! Where's the dial from?


It's from ofrei. It's originally designed for ETA mov'ts (which is why there isn't perfect alignment with the day window) but many of those dials are 28.5mm and will fit lots of Seiko watches after the dial feet are clipped.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> It's from ofrei. It's originally designed for ETA mov'ts (which is why there isn't perfect alignment with the day window) but many of those dials are 28.5mm and will fit lots of Seiko watches after the dial feet are clipped.


Yeap, from Otto Frei. With a little wiggle, you can make the date window work.


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> Summit hands. How about a lume shot? I bet it looks wicked.


Not too shabby....


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX007 with Dave Murphy bezel and Yobokies insert and Super solid oyster


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Just finished this SKX023 "Ghost".


----------



## Fugio (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm waiting on this to arrive from North East Watch Works.










It will be paired with the following bracelet and also upgraded with a Murphy Coin Edge Bezel and completely sterilized case back (once they arrive).


----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

Love the ultra- sterile dial. mind sharing where it came from?


----------



## mike120 (Aug 1, 2010)

ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> It looks amazing!
> 
> Is it a SBBN023 Golgo black shroud on a regular SBBN015?
> 
> Way to go! You gave me some "terrible" ideas... ;-):-d:think:


Yes indeed!! Pretty inexpensive mod too..... Not to be an enabler, but DO IT!! ;-)


----------



## CMcG (Aug 20, 2012)

Here's one I did for my dad... it's supposed to be a surprise but I don't think he checks WUS ;-)

I was showing him some different Explorer homages and mods, which he made comments on that I incorporated into my version. Basically, he liked the look, but wasn't sold on the hands or small size of a classic Explorer.

I choose a Seiko SNKK33 as the base because of its 20mm lugs and 38mm case... and because I like 4:00 crowns. The rest of the parts are: Dagaz Expedition (aka Explorer) dial, Dagaz sword hands, and a solid link bracelet from eBay. It's a bit subtle, but I brushed the lugs to match the brushing on the bracelet. I like how the original, red seconds hand goes with the red Dagaz logo. I'm also thinking of getting a nice silicone band to go with it as an alternative option.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

^great dial and hands combo imo. the case kind of looks like it's missing a bezel or something but I think that's just me/how the snkk33 looks


----------



## wease (Feb 26, 2012)

Fugio said:


> I'm waiting on this to arrive from North East Watch Works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This would also look good with yobokies big grip bezel and his glass milsub lumed insert. Very nice. Also, his sapphire bubble would make the dial pop.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## ruiner (Aug 23, 2014)

First mod!
SNZG13J1 with Yobokies dial and hour/minute hands (using stock second hand, had some trouble installing the modded second hand :-|)


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

First mod was an SKX173 with a coke bezel insert, but that's nothing much.

Here's my second attempt at a mod. Really happy with how it turned out, but I might try to realign the chapter ring later today. SRP423.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

Love it! Details please....


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

c5k0 said:


>


This is one bad @ss mod. Can you share the details please?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

bill11217 said:


> Love it! Details please....


Thanks.

@EL_GEEk, bill11217:

Base model is SRP027. Sort of hard to find. I sniped this used one off evilbay for around $150. There's a horrible scratch on the crystal - and when I removed the hands, there were rub marks on the original dial - the dial had come loose and raised.

New dial and hands from Jake (Dagaz).


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> @EL_GEEk, bill11217:
> 
> ...


Thanks. Its an awesome mod.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

finally got around to finishing a quick mod to my 007 i've been meaning to do, needed a second-hand to come in the mail for a different watch mod to take from that and put onto the skx. Basically just a new set of hands for it, but the dial is a replacement of a scratched one that was in there and same goes for the bezel insert.


----------



## Fugio (Aug 14, 2014)

bill11217 said:


> Love the ultra- sterile dial. mind sharing where it came from?




Jim Madrid - [email protected]

And here is the final result. Sorry for the awful cell phone photo!










I have one question that you all should be able to help me with. I had the Hardlex replaced with a Dagaz AR flat sapphire. The surface of the Hardlex was the same height as the original bezel insert. My new combo has a "height gap" between the surface of the crystal and the bezel insert. Basically, the bezel insert sits higher than the surface of the crystal, while before they were the same height. I would assume this is normal and nothing can be done to address it? I want to keep a flat crystal and the same bezel insert.


----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> @EL_GEEk, bill11217:
> 
> ...


Nice- I Harold has a nice low dome crystal that I think will fit this model. I used it on a ankh mod and it's a nice upgrade


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*

I can't recall whether I posted these here or not...memory is a precious thing....


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*



RussMurray said:


> I can't recall whether I posted these here or not...memory is a precious thing, _ guess_


nothing came through


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*

I'll post some of my 6309 mods...

_*6309-SBBN mod

*_


_*6309-orange mod

*_


_*6309-SKX009 mod

*_



_*6309-7548 pepsi hybrid

*_


_*6309-7040 pepsi

*_

_*6309-MM mod

*_



_*6309-7040 refurbished*_ (all aftermarket parts - dial, hands, insert)



...and a project that never came to fruition, unfortunatelly (assembly by my dear friend Robbie from MonsterWatches.nl)..._*

6309-SKZ327 mod

*_


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*



ChrisGalbraith76 said:


> I'll post some of my 6309 mods...
> 
> _*6309-SBBN mod
> 
> ...


So many 6309 mods!

Any chance of a group shot?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

bill11217 said:


> Nice- I Harold has a nice low dome crystal that I think will fit this model. I used it on a ankh mod and it's a nice upgrade


Thanks for the info. I'll reach out to him. I was searching for a 36mm dome sapphire with no luck.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

wease said:


> This would also look good with yobokies big grip bezel and his glass milsub lumed insert. Very nice. Also, his sapphire bubble would make the dial pop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Agreed, go big grip! Murphy may be too dressy of a look for a mil mod.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Haven't posted in a little while, but I've been working on something I've always wanted to put together. A hacking/handwind PMMM. Still waiting for the correct stem but that hasnt stopped me from enjoying it!










SKX007
Murphy Bezel
Domed AR Sapphire
OEM Seiko Sumo Dial
OEM Seiko Sumo Hands
Seiko 4R36 Movement
Strapcode Super Oyster


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*

Hi guyz

my latest mod


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*



nicoGT said:


> Hi guyz
> 
> my latest mod


Amazing as always


----------



## ChrisGalbraith76 (Mar 18, 2010)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*

Now that's something we don't see everyday!

AMAZING job! Outstanding! WOW!

Please, where did you source all the parts?

Kind regards and congratulations for the very clean and well done job!
CHRIS



nicoGT said:


> Hi guyz
> 
> my latest mod


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Just finish this re-mod from a BB to a Pilot/Diver

Skx case
Dial - Jake B
Pilot hands c1 - yobokies
Brush aluminum chapter ring - Jake B
Skx Super dome sapphire with 12hr insert - Jake B
Murphy's bezel
SII NE15/6R15 movement
Sarb crown/stem - Rob (monsterwatches)
Oyster bracelet - wjean
SNDA59 clasp - Rob (monster watches)


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

my Crappysurfer homage Cali Dial SNK


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> my Crappysurfer homage Cali Dial SNK


Nice dude!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

sorry for the blatant ripoff but that combination was perfect to me :-!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> sorry for the blatant ripoff but that combination was perfect to me :-!


Oh it's cool. Glad to see I came up with an inspiring combo. Question though, did you get those hands from esslinger? I've had like 90% of the hands I bought from sized wrong.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Oh it's cool. Glad to see I came up with an inspiring combo. Question though, did you get those hands from esslinger? I've had like 90% of the hands I bought from sized wrong.


got all the hands from otto frei. ummm, the hour and second hands fit well, the minute hand was giving me lots and lots of trouble for some reason and wouldn't sit properly and 'catch', it would kind of swing around on its own. thought I may have stripped something when removing the previous hands or something. but eventually got it to stick right.

damaged the hands a little bit cosmetically by pressing them harder and harder because it wasn't sitting right.


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

mcnabbanov said:


> got all the hands from otto frei. ummm, the hour and second hands fit well, the minute hand was giving me lots and lots of trouble for some reason and wouldn't sit properly and 'catch', it would kind of swing around on its own. thought I may have stripped something when removing the previous hands or something. but eventually got it to stick right.
> 
> damaged the hands a little bit cosmetically by pressing them harder and harder because it wasn't sitting right.


Actually, that's an interesting point regarding hand damage mcnabbanov. I find that some silver hands, especially those with a "bevel" (like a fold line on some of the PO hands) through the middle, hard to install without marking or damaging them. I have a hand press with nylon dies and I choose the die to suit the hole size. The way I choose the hole size is to try to match the diameter of the die hole to the diameter of the hand hole.

Do you or anyone else do anything different? Any special tricks from anyone that you are happy to share?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

I believe he's referring to the blue seconds hand. I've installed a few of those. I ordered the .20mm dia sweep second blue hands. They were a little tight initially,I widened them and they fit perfectly. Though, the blue plating is very thin and comes off easily. Too much pressure from the die, handling from the tweezers-whatever. The goal is to be extra gentle with them. I've filed down some of the dies for my hand press, they weren't smooth enough. Chances are if you bought the cheaper hand press they may be too rough or not level which would damage the hands.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> I believe he's referring to the blue seconds hand. I've installed a few of those. I ordered the .20mm dia sweep second blue hands. They were a little tight initially,I widened them and they fit perfectly. *Though, the blue plating is very thin and comes off easily. Too much pressure from the die, handling from the tweezers-whatever.* The goal is to be extra gentle with them. I've filed down some of the dies for my hand press, they weren't smooth enough. Chances are if you bought the cheaper hand press they may be too rough or not level which would damage the hands.


basically this. what did you men about the hand sizes being wrong?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> basically this. what did you men about the hand sizes being wrong?


The ones I ordered from esslinger? I ordered some hands, they were the wrong size. Then they sent me some new hands and they fit. I made another order and all the hour hands fit but the minute hands were too big. I decided not to pursue bugging them and just decided I wouldn't order hands from them anymore.

Sometimes when I order .20mm sweep sec hands they're a little tight on the center wheel post on the Seikos so I gently press a sewing needle into the center of it. Very lightly! This widens it just enough for a good snug fit. I always check if they fit first though.


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Just came in from Loy...
7002-SCUBAPRO 150A








and here's one with my beater...


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Fugio said:


> I have one question that you all should be able to help me with. I had the Hardlex replaced with a Dagaz AR flat sapphire. The surface of the Hardlex was the same height as the original bezel insert. My new combo has a "height gap" between the surface of the crystal and the bezel insert. Basically, the bezel insert sits higher than the surface of the crystal, while before they were the same height. I would assume this is normal and nothing can be done to address it? I want to keep a flat crystal and the same bezel insert.


I think I can answer this one, since I have the same flat sapphire crystal from Dagaz. What can I say, they were on sale. :-d

Anyway the short answer is, I don't think there's anything you can do unless you go with a different crystal. I took my sapphire crystal out last night to realign (and completely screw up) my indicator aluminum chapter ring and remembered your post. So I took a picture of the two crystals side by side. Sorry for the bad lighting, but you can see the Dagaz sapphire on the left and OEM hardlex on the right. The Dagaz is thinner by a few hairs, just enough to create that height gap between bezel and crystal.










And I guess since we're talking about mods, here's that SKX173 where I screwed up the chapter ring. It _used_ to have little indicators on it like the OEM one. Oh well. This watch will stay like this until I find time to attempt my 4R36 swap.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


>


LOOOVE those hands.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

they are marinemaster 

SBDB001/SAGQ005

thanks Brother


----------



## Fugio (Aug 14, 2014)

rawrfische said:


> I think I can answer this one, since I have the same flat sapphire crystal from Dagaz. What can I say, they were on sale. :-d
> 
> Anyway the short answer is, I don't think there's anything you can do unless you go with a different crystal. I took my sapphire crystal out last night to realign (and completely screw up) my indicator aluminum chapter ring and remembered your post. So I took a picture of the two crystals side by side. Sorry for the bad lighting, but you can see the Dagaz sapphire on the left and OEM hardlex on the right. The Dagaz is thinner by a few hairs, just enough to create that height gap between bezel and crystal.


Thank you for posting this!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

having the bezel a little higher wouldn't bother me as it would protect the sapphire a little better that way. marginally.


----------



## Fugio (Aug 14, 2014)

Now I'm considering switching to the Dagaz super dome sapphire with the Tsunami insert. Pro: it could look amazing. Cons: an additional $125 and time away from the watch!

Anybody have any photos of the same watch, one with the flat sapphire and another with the super dome sapphire? I'm trying to get an idea on how much, if any, the super dome magnifies the dial.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Fugio said:


> Now I'm considering switching to the Dagaz super dome sapphire with the Tsunami insert. Pro: it could look amazing. Cons: an additional $125 and time away from the watch!
> 
> Anybody have any photos of the same watch, one with the flat sapphire and another with the super dome sapphire? I'm trying to get an idea on how much, if any, the super dome magnifies the dial.


if you look in the 007 / 009 mod thread you will find the skx 007 / 009 with dagaz super dome about every six pages , and married with the tsunami insert about every 12 pages

it is a very popular mod

there is also a ton of this combination if you put skx007 with dagaz superdome in the google search engine when the results come back hit images at the top of the page

Jakes sapphire is by far the most popular

great parts


----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

While we are on the subject of hands- I've never had an easy time swapping hands but I have a mod right now that is really giving me trouble. I just put on another set of new hands and again I have an interference. I'm not 100% sure but I think it is at the same location as the last set. The watch his a SKX031 that I bought from one of the Philippine sellers and the movement has definitely seen better days. Does anyone think the movement might actually be the problem? 

I really tried to up my game on this one and bought a hand press like the one described above. Nylon dies. I thought the whole process went more smoothly, but now the hands are getting stuck. Any advice?


----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


> if you look in the 007 / 009 mod thread you will find the skx 007 / 009 with dagaz super dome about every six pages , and married with the tsunami insert about every 12 pages
> 
> it is a very popular mod
> 
> ...


A domed crystal makes a HUGE difference- it really makes the watch shine. A big upgrade from the flat hardex. Totally worth it in my opinion.

One thing though- you seem to be going for a pretty faithful milsub mod. If this is the case you might consider a crystal that has a more moderate dome- I live the superfine but it might not be the best choice if you want a faithful homage.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

bill11217 said:


> While we are on the subject of hands- I've never had an easy time swapping hands but I have a mod right now that is really giving me trouble. I just put on another set of new hands and again I have an interference. I'm not 100% sure but I think it is at the same location as the last set. The watch his a SKX031 that I bought from one of the Philippine sellers and the movement has definitely seen better days. Does anyone think the movement might actually be the problem?
> 
> I really tried to up my game on this one and bought a hand press like the one described above. Nylon dies. I thought the whole process went more smoothly, but now the hands are getting stuck. Any advice?


the hands tilted at all? or bent slightly and rubbing into eachother? this is what i've found the problem is for me when hands get stuck. make sure you do a full sweep of the hands in every position to make sure nothing is rubbing too hard in there. try using a soft bit of something plasticky to unbend them the right way.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SKX Mil Mod


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Unfortunately this bezel from Harold is defective so I'm waiting for a replacement, but you get the idea. Jakes new midnight blue super done.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

LeeMorgan said:


> SKX Mil Mod
> 
> View attachment 1637570


Great mod...been thinking of something similar for a while miself ...yobokies sapphire?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

LeeMorgan said:


> SKX Mil Mod
> 
> View attachment 1637570


Awesome picture and super smooth domed crystal. looks fantastic! BRAVO! :-!


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

6309-7040 Silver Star- 7546 quartz conversion.

















-Yobokies Big # engraved bezel insert
-Yobokies bubble dome sapphire crystal
-black chapter ring
-silver Dagaz SOXA dial
-Dagaz Hydro handset
-Strapcode Super Engineer II bracelet with SEL

I've had it for awhile, but I added the SS bezel insert, sapphire, and bracelet recently. It's a lot heavier than when it was on the Zulu strap with std crystal & aluminum insert, but that isn't a negative, it just feels very solid. It did require some fitting, but that may have been due to the lugs having 30 years of being beaten on, I didn't think to measure if the lugs or the SELs were out of spec. The bracelet is really comfortable. I was worried. I have plenty of hair on my arms, and some bracelets are downright unpleasant, but this one hasn't pulled a single hair. After spending some time with it, I will no doubt pick up their oyster for my SKX011.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

KUNISMAN said:


> Great mod...been thinking of something similar for a while miself ...yobokies sapphire?


Tks, yes it's a bubble boy from Harold


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Went with a SBBN007 Tuna Hour Hand & Seconds hand, SKX007J Minute Hand


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Justin Stacks (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Is the bezel insert adhered on top of the old bezel insert?


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: enhanced SKX171*

Nice! Where did you get the hands?


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Very classy! Great work.


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Excellent mod! I've seen the dial before but it looks significantly better on the 6309! Great job.


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Excellent mod!

Where did you get the dial - it is outstanding.

Good luck!



crappysurfer said:


> Just a teaser....


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

paradiver said:


> Excellent mod!
> 
> Where did you get the dial - it is outstanding.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks, yobokies hands and dial.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BlackMonsterman (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

My First Seiko Mod: 
Sapphire Crystal
FFF caseback
FFF dial
Leather Strap from Amazon


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> Is the bezel insert adhered on top of the old bezel insert?


Are you talking about my SKX ?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

No problem, the thickness of this insert is different


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sprint Veloce said:


> No problem, the thickness of this insert is different


These inserts, from Precision.Tools on eBay, are as thin as the ones from 10watches.

I prefer to use them with a, less deep, Murphy's coin edge bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnDrake (Jul 4, 2014)

*Seiko SKX031 mod*







Case - Seiko SKX031
Strap - Dievas G10 NATO
Bezel insert - Dagaz Mil-Sub
Chapter ring - Dagaz silver brushed
Crystal - Dagaz Bubble-Domed sapphire
Dial - Dagaz BB Tribute
Hands - Dagaz sword silver set
Bead-blasting - performed by Duarte of NEWW

All work performed by Duarte of NEWW
www.NEwatchworks.com


----------



## Sakurama (Mar 21, 2014)

I posted this in the SKX thread but I figure I should post it here as well. I made a new double bevel chapter ring for my SKX and used a new dial and hands from Dagaz and then machined up this bezel to tie it together. Was hoping for something a bit more dressy but still aggressive. I'm enjoying wearing it right now.










Thanks,

Gregor


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sakurama said:


> I posted this in the SKX thread but I figure I should post it here as well. I made a new double bevel chapter ring for my SKX and used a new dial and hands from Dagaz and then machined up this bezel to tie it together. Was hoping for something a bit more dressy but still aggressive. I'm enjoying wearing it right now.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gregor


Impressive work Gregor!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Sakurama said:


> I posted this in the SKX thread but I figure I should post it here as well. I made a new double bevel chapter ring for my SKX and used a new dial and hands from Dagaz and then machined up this bezel to tie it together. Was hoping for something a bit more dressy but still aggressive. I'm enjoying wearing it right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice. you should put out a run of custom triple bezels! modding folks on here would love it


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

EL_GEEk said:


> My First Seiko Mod:
> Sapphire Crystal
> FFF caseback
> FFF dial
> ...


Does anyone know if the FFF caseback will have a second edition?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Graham3 said:


> Does anyone know if the FFF caseback will have a second edition?


Dunno


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

SKX6105


















6105 dial modded to fit 7s26 movement
Dagaz brushed chapter ring
Dagaz Plongeur hands
Dagaz Super dome conversion


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Guess the watch.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

sexy. snzh55!?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> sexy. snzh55!?


Nope, note the crown guard.


----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> Nope, note the crown guard.


SKX031?


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> Nope, note the crown guard.


SNZF?

Literally bought the same setup to place in an Armida, but my parts are still in transit. Looks great.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Not SNZF but that second part was close


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> Not SNZF but that second part was close


Could be anything if it's not Seiko!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

spuds288 said:


> Could be anything if it's not Seiko!


You literally said it, there's a NH15 movement in there (counts as Seiko for me).


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

For me the most beautiful Seiko Diver's is the 6105. Not wanting to go vintage, I modded an SKX173 as a 6105 homage.

From Murphy:
bezel

From Yobokies:
DLC/engraved bezel insert
6105 hands with MM seconds hand

All work done by Duarte of NEWW


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Can you spot the mod? GS envy made me do it.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Earl Grey said:


> Can you spot the mod? GS envy made me do it.
> View attachment 1651559


This is beautiful. Very classy.



Earl Grey said:


> For me the most beautiful Seiko Diver's is the 6105. Not wanting to go vintage, I modded an SKX173 as a 6105 homage.
> 
> View attachment 1651556


Love the tone in that beadblast. Gotta figure out how to get a finish like that.



crappysurfer said:


> You literally said it, there's a NH15 movement in there (counts as Seiko for me).


Final guess, Armida A9 500m?

You obviously took it apart, did it have a caseback gasket? Was surprised mine did not.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

spuds288 said:


> Final guess, Armida A9 500m?
> 
> You obviously took it apart, did it have a caseback gasket? Was surprised mine did not.


Correcto! It did, it was green and it looked like it was integrated into the case.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Here it is. Armida A9 500m


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

Sakurama said:


> I like the "machineness" of a watch and so I wanted to make a stronger looking bezel. I didn't quite nail the dimensions perfectly but this was my first try. So far I think it looks good with the engineer bracelet and I actually like it more than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome! Does it ratchet or is it just a "friction ring" ?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Changed this one a bit:


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

Got some new inserts from DragonShroudMods this morning. I like the smaller number design and the colors, but still too thin for my taste.

Until I start making my own&#8230; it looks right for the season.


----------



## JonHem (Mar 16, 2014)

Semi Planet Monster


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

EvoRich said:


> SKX6105
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done! That is a simple and beautiful mod! *thumbs up*

"I'm just a hobo"


----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

Has anybody tried using dials from Raffles Time? He has 28mm and 29mm dials. I figure it's only .25 in either side  If anyone has experience I would appreciate a little advice. 

I'm looking to put together an explorer mod and want a sterile vintage looking dial. If anyone knows of a source I would appreciate that also.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

bill11217 said:


> Has anybody tried using dials from Raffles Time? He has 28mm and 29mm dials. I figure it's only .25 in either side  If anyone has experience I would appreciate a little advice.
> 
> I'm looking to put together an explorer mod and want a sterile vintage looking dial. If anyone knows of a source I would appreciate that also.


You mean .5mm in either way? The Seiko dials are 28.5mm and in the watch world that's significant


----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

Agreed- I was looking at some spare parts I have and I think the smaller dial might work but really I have no idea. His dials are only $9 so I think I might order one of each size and hop for the best. I also have a Dagaz Expwdition dial on its way but I want a more vintage 1016 look. Do you know of anything?


----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

Agreed- I was looking at some spare parts I have and I think the smaller dial might work but really I have no idea. His dials are only $9 so I think I might order one of each size and hop for the best. I also have a Dagaz Expwdition dial on its way but I want a more vintage 1016 look. Do you know of anything?


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

crappysurfer,

This is an awesome watch! Very nice!

What dial is that? Hard to tell but it looks very good.

Thanks for sharing.



crappysurfer said:


> Just finished this SKX023 "Ghost".


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

CMCG,

Awesome mod/homage - Dagaz Expedition dial on a Seiko SNK809 with Mercedes Hands!

Actually had one myself but it lasted all of 30 seconds on my wrist after my father saw it.

He now has it but is quite the proud owner - he can't get over how great the watch looks and even more impressed with the lime.

As far as recommendations, I would simply get the curved ends.

Thanks for sharing!



CMcG said:


> Here's one I did for my dad... it's supposed to be a surprise but I don't think he checks WUS ;-)
> 
> I was showing him some different Explorer homages and mods, which he made comments on that I incorporated into my version. Basically, he liked the look, but wasn't sold on the hands or small size of a classic Explorer.
> 
> ...


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

MATT1076,

Outstanding work!

The dial and bezel insert really work well with the case and bracelet!

Congratulations and thanks for sharing.


MATT1076 said:


> Just finish this re-mod from a BB to a Pilot/Diver
> 
> Skx case
> Dial - Jake B
> ...


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Whether you are a purist of lover of modifications, that Loys Scubapro is a really nice watch.

Yes, I HAD one. I absolutely love it as it looks even better in person.

The problem? My brother loved it too...and, well, he is my little brother!

At least I know it's in good hands.

And yes, it runs really well.

Go Loys!



RedRonin27 said:


> Just came in from Loy...
> 7002-SCUBAPRO 150A
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Earl Grey,

Very nice mod - a touch of the vintage on something new!

Have to commend your choice on the strap - goes really well with the watch.


Earl Grey said:


> For me the most beautiful Seiko Diver's is the 6105. Not wanting to go vintage, I modded an SKX173 as a 6105 homage.
> 
> From Murphy:
> bezel
> ...


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Swapped out the all black snowflake hands for some two tone white/black snowflake hands. That's better.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Longest wait for parts for quite some time. And then a mishap with sorting left me to go retrieve the package from the post office. This definitely tested my patience, but I'm finally done:

Armida A9
See through seiko caseback - cuts 2mm off thickness
Hadley Roma bracelet - getting rid of that (unsizeable) rivet bracelet
Dagaz BB dial
Angle cut snowflake hands


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

I really need to stop visiting this thread.
Might as well make a deposit while I'm here. This is my daily work watch. Triple grip bezel with deminuer insert, domed sapphire, yobokies hammer bracelet and dark blue dial from a seiko 5.


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

spuds288 said:


> Longest wait for parts for quite some time. And then a mishap with sorting left me to go retrieve the package from the post office. This definitely tested my patience, but I'm finally done:
> 
> Armida A9
> See through seiko caseback - cuts 2mm off thickness
> ...


Is this the one that I did?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I was curious what everyone does with their mods so I started a thread with a poll https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/what-do-you-do-your-mods-1102386.html

Interested to hear from some of you


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> Is this the one that I did?


Not sure what you mean.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

spuds288 said:


> Not sure what you mean.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

spuds288 said:


> Longest wait for parts for quite some time. And then a mishap with sorting left me to go retrieve the package from the post office. This definitely tested my patience, but I'm finally done:
> 
> Armida A9
> See through seiko caseback - cuts 2mm off thickness
> ...


Would you PM the details of where you sourced your parts? That's beautiful.

David


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

dagaz hands and dial. armida A9


----------



## robfurrow (Mar 20, 2010)

Bead blasted PMMM


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

Better photo of Planet Monster

Seiko "Planet Monster". by ⓁⒶⓂⓁⓊⓍ, on Flickr


----------



## AndrewP (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Orange has no appeal to me yet...
except this one...
Looks really crisp and cool! Nice combo!


robfurrow said:


> Bead blasted PMMM


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

7002


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> Is this the one that I did?


Looks like it! Good base to put that new Dagaz dial to use.



robfurrow said:


> Bead blasted PMMM


I was tempted by this also, looks like you've got a nice watch.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Latest build (on it's way to a new home, across the deep blue sea...)


----------



## Adcadet (Dec 14, 2013)

Duarte from NEWW does great work.

SKX009J
Chapter ring aligned
Flat sapphire crystal
New hands
Running -6.1 to +2.1


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

_Double_


----------



## Feedbacker (Jul 9, 2013)

inlanding said:


> Great images - thanks for sharing!
> 
> Two snapshots of my Seiko 5 mod.
> 
> Glen


I know this is a REALLY old post but this is exactly what I want! SNK? SNGZ? Where is the dial from?

Thanks!


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome finish on this.

Is is the chapter ring bead blasted too? Superdome and triple grip?
Tell us about the crown and dial please . .



bluloo said:


> Latest build (on it's way to a new home, across the deep blue sea...)


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

bluloo said:


> Latest build (on it's way to a new home, across the deep blue sea...)


I like this bezel, can you tell me where to find this model and does it work like the stock SKX bezel ? 
The crown is cool too

Thanks


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

the bezel is a triple grip for Seiko 7s26 & Dagaz Tsunami

made by dagaz

discontinued years ago

they are awesome


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

jdmfetish said:


> the bezel is a triple grip for Seiko 7s26 & Dagaz Tsunami
> 
> made by dagaz
> 
> ...


This man speaks the truth, and yes, it installs on the SKXxxx case.

Good luck sourcing one. :/

If Jake had more produced, they'd sell like hotcakes.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

bluloo said:


> This man speaks the truth, and yes, it installs on the SKXxxx case.
> Good luck sourcing one. :/
> If Jake had more produced, they'd sell like hotcakes.


Looks like I'm not the only one who stocked up on goodies back when they were available. The triple grip bezel and super dome kit are perfect together. I'd love to see Jake do the crowns again too.
My last ones...


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Such a tease....


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

Nearly completed my first two mods early this week. Started with sterile dial Parnis Submariner and DSSD homages, and ended up with what I call "Project Cali-Snowflake" and "Deep Snowflake Sea Dweller". Fought way too hard with the second hands so those will be added eventually, and the Cali Snowflake may get a brown bezel swapped on.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


What bracelet is this??

"I'm just a hobo"


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

The bracelet is this one with a 20mm SEIKO clasp New 22 mm Silver Stainless Steel Bracelet Strap Watch Band Clasp Curved End | eBay


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

Can someone pleaseeeeeeeeee share a resource for bezel ring insert, domed crystal, hands for my tissot pllllleeeeaaaasssseeeee


----------



## Chaisak Wanaroj (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Chaisak Wanaroj said:


> View attachment 1770658
> View attachment 1770666


Nicely done!


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi folks, i recently ordered couple of sapphire crystals from crystaltimes on the bay. can anyone post a picture of an skx with the dome sapphire and/or monster with crystaltimes sapphire crystal? 
i can't seem to find pictures of crystal modification using crystaltimes crystals!
thanks to all the helpers


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> What bracelet is this??
> 
> "I'm just a hobo"


Very good quality for the price


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

Makhno said:


> Hi folks, i recently ordered couple of sapphire crystals from crystaltimes on the bay. can anyone post a picture of an skx with the dome sapphire and/or monster with crystaltimes sapphire crystal?
> i can't seem to find pictures of crystal modification using crystaltimes crystals!
> thanks to all the helpers


I bought the domed sapphire for the SKX... Not happy at all.
Imagine your regular SKX Hardlex and then just make it slightly domed by grinding the edge of so it looks domed. Same height as the regular Hardlex and very deep where it joins the insert.

Looks awful to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Very good quality for the price


Solid center links?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Very good quality for the price


Yes I agree, it looks great.. But what bracelet is it? Where is is sold.

"I'm just a hobo"


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

f/29 snag

Fifty-Five Fathoms


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

3009972 said:


> I bought the domed sapphire for the SKX... Not happy at all.
> Imagine your regular SKX Hardlex and then just make it slightly domed by grinding the edge of so it looks domed. Same height as the regular Hardlex and very deep where it joins the insert.
> 
> Looks awful to me.
> ...


Ah i see do you have any photos of the crystal installed?


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

Makhno said:


> Ah i see do you have any photos of the crystal installed?


Insert is not glued in the example so it looks really higher&#8230; it's as thick as the SKX Hardlex in the middle and slopes down.

Perfect fit:









Screaming for a refund:


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Yes I agree, it looks great.. But what bracelet is it? Where is is sold.
> 
> "I'm just a hobo"


18 20 22 24 mm Silver Stainless Steel Bracelet Strap Watch Band Clasp Curved End | eBay


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Gotta figure out a configuration for this mother of pearl dial.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Is that the MCWW dial? I've been tempted by that for a long time.



crappysurfer said:


> Gotta figure out a configuration for this mother of pearl dial.


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

skx033 with black bezel


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

undertheradar said:


> Is that the MCWW dial? I've been tempted by that for a long time.


yes it is


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

anyone happen to have a yobokies smooth bezel for skx007 they are looking to get rid of that I could buy? :-!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Is that the MCWW dial? I've been tempted by that for a long time.


It is indeed.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

mcnabbanov said:


> anyone happen to have a yobokies smooth bezel for skx007 they are looking to get rid of that I could buy? :-!


I might. PM me.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

3009972 said:


> Insert is not glued in the example so it looks really higher&#8230; it's as thick as the SKX Hardlex in the middle and slopes down.
> 
> Screaming for a refund:
> 
> View attachment 1779074


I didn't like it at first, but it might not be terrible if you want to avoid banging your crystal, which is, IME, more likely with most domed crystals that rise above the bezel.

Any non-macro pics with the insert fully installed?


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

I used one of CT's domed sapphires for my SKX mod, and I'm not bothered at all by the fit. Yes, there is a beveled gap to meet the bezel insert, but both dagaz double dome and yobokies bubble boy have a similar fit. For the money of CT, I think it provides good value compared to the others. I don't think the quality is as nice as the others, but it's nearly half the cost.

If you want a flush fit, go with dagaz superdome conversion.


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

3009972 said:


> Insert is not glued in the example so it looks really higher&#8230; it's as thick as the SKX Hardlex in the middle and slopes down.
> 
> Perfect fit:
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info! very helpful


----------



## Makhno (Aug 20, 2013)

spuds288 said:


> I used one of CT's domed sapphires for my SKX mod, and I'm not bothered at all by the fit. Yes, there is a beveled gap to meet the bezel insert, but both dagaz double dome and yobokies bubble boy have a similar fit. For the money of CT, I think it provides good value compared to the others. I don't think the quality is as nice as the others, but it's nearly half the cost.
> 
> If you want a flush fit, go with dagaz superdome conversion.


Thanks for the info if you can be so kind as to post of photo of that, if it's not too much of a hassle? it will be great thank you!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Makhno said:


> Thanks for the info if you can be so kind as to post of photo of that, if it's not too much of a hassle? it will be great thank you!


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

One small tweak to the hour hand (not right aligned) and it's ready.

Tuna hands, bubble boy sapphire, smooth bezel and a SEL oyster on an old skx009 with an aged dial. really happy how I aged the hands to match ;-))


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

6309 Mod


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

LeeMorgan said:


> One small tweak to the hour hand (not right aligned) and it's ready.
> 
> Tuna hands, bubble boy sapphire, smooth bezel and a SEL oyster on an old skx009 with an aged dial. really happy how I aged the hands to match ;-))
> 
> View attachment 1792426


A unique watch that looks terrific! Nice goin'


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tomgbw said:


> 6309 Mod
> View attachment 1792754


Tritium second hand.....are all 3 hands Tritium? Looks great!


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> Tritium second hand.....are all 3 hands Tritium? Looks great!


It's not tritium... 6217 seconds hand is shaped that way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

RE: Crystal Times Domed Sapphire for 7S26-0020 cased divers-

I picked one up to use on my SKX011 that was worn as a beater, but is getting a facelift. I'll still be going with Harold or Jake for client watches, but I wanted to try one out and see how it stacks up.

Here are the approximate specs of a factory fresh SKX009 crystal I just pulled, and the Crystal Times Dome. Keep in mind I wasn't going to sacrifice a crystal just to get a better measurement, so they won't be exact.



Factory SKX007 Flat HardlexCrystal Times Dome SapphireDiameter31.55mm31.55mmcontact edge height1.6mm1.4mmcorner of face & bevel height3.1mm2.7mmcenter height3.1mm3.6mm


I'm going to be cutting a new chapter ring for it anyway, maybe I'll shape it with an integral spacer for the crystal and gasket to raise the height a hair.


----------



## incantana (Sep 1, 2012)

Just finished building one, waiting on the stem and crown for the other. One is for me and I made the other for my dad.

Here are the stats:
6R15 movement, domed saphire crystal, super engineer bracelet with ratcheting diver extension clasp, BB dial, hands, and bezel insert from dagaz, chapter ring also from dagaz.


----------



## canofan21 (May 9, 2013)

A few SKX007s:


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

Is there any difference between skx 007 k and skx007kd. Also the difference between skx007 and skx009 is only the color right?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Vannmann (Sep 29, 2014)

Two finished this week...








And...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Vannmann said:


> Two finished this week...
> And...


is that blood?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

FFF Mod


----------



## Vannmann (Sep 29, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> is that blood?


Ha! No, it's stain from one of my other 200 hobby/projects.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO 7002 Custom, I like it so much...

I will build an other one with aluminium chapter ring and FFF Yobokies hands


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Chaisak Wanaroj said:


> View attachment 1770658


I missed seeing this before. Nicely done!



MoodyKeyboard said:


> Is there any difference between skx 007 k and skx007kd. Also the difference between skx007 and skx009 is only the color right?


Not even sure what kd is, but there is likely no difference.
You got it, 007 is black dial and bezel, 009 navy blue dial and pepsi bezel.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

yankeexpress said:


> A unique watch that looks terrific! Nice goin'


Happy you like it, thank you!


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

SKX007 on solid oyster, sapphire and black day/date, subtle mod.....



Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I found this 6309 with this specific and unique hand made work, I do not know the technical used, luminova is strong. The Watch need a new case, may be a 6309-7040


----------



## strega (Aug 16, 2014)

Here is mine. 6309-7040 with pilot style black leather strap and quarter orange black bezel.


----------



## strega (Aug 16, 2014)

Another angle.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


>


sublime. you've got the best mods


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

don't know where else to post this, but WTF is this and why does it cost $450 used??



















looks just like a modded SNK with a new dial, a white date ring, and a leather strap...not even new hands! to be fair the dial is nice...but this should go for like $140 tops. its called and MHD 02 pilot watch :-|:think:

why not just get a SARG009 at that price point with a leather strap you like...


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> don't know where else to post this, but WTF is this and why does it cost $450 used??


because someone is trying to pull a fast one on an uneducated buyer. It's not particularly good looking either. Just a SNK with a dial swap and new strap.



mcnabbanov said:


> sublime. you've got the best mods


And thanks! Means a lot!


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

mcnabbanov said:


> don't know where else to post this, but WTF is this and why does it cost $450 used??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ain't that the British chap who designed cars that decided to put his "good" name to use and sell mods 3-4 times the price?

Hodinkee did a piece about it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crappysurfer said:


> because someone is trying to *pull a fast one on an uneducated buyer*. It's not particularly good looking either. Just a SNK with a dial swap and new strap.


True that, but is not the entire watch industry built on pulling a fast one at different levels of "uneducation"? :-!
After all, people rationalize their spending at different levels of income too, and even the rich are always "broke."

I agree the price is high, but to someone somewhere, it's worth it for the LOOK; the price is not for the watch per se, but for the time and hassle saved in not having to do it himself. 
Time is money.... Shrug.

PS: Never seen a dial with '7S26' printed on the bottom like that. :think:


----------



## strega (Aug 16, 2014)

Got the clear back today to finish off my modest mod.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> True that, but is not the entire watch industry built on pulling a fast one at different levels of "uneducation"? :-!
> After all, people rationalize their spending at different levels of income too, and even the rich are always "broke."
> 
> I agree the price is high, but to someone somewhere, it's worth it for the LOOK; the price is not for the watch per se, but for the time and hassle saved in not having to do it himself.
> ...


It's an older dagaz/10watches dial. The watch industry is a little different though. Companies like Rolex and other high end watchmakers undoubtedly make 1000% to 5000% profit on their watches. But that comes with their guarantee and that 'exclusivity' that everyone craves. That mod maybe cost around $100, then less than an hour of labor. To me that is neither worth it nor fair....Who knows, maybe I should charge people more.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

crappysurfer said:


> It's an older dagaz/10watches dial. The watch industry is a little different though. Companies like Rolex and other high end watchmakers undoubtedly make 1000% to 5000% profit on their watches. But that comes with their guarantee and that 'exclusivity' that everyone craves. That mod maybe cost around $100, then less than an hour of labor. To me that is neither worth it nor fair....Who knows, maybe I should charge people more.


It does have a leather strap but still, that's quite a bit of profit...


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


>


Oh man, you're killing me. I swore to not buy any more watches or mod parts for the rest of the year, but the way you pulled off that dial is making my ordering finger itchy. Argh. I *need* to get that dial now.

How do I explain yet another dial arriving when I'm already in the doghouse for too much purchasing? "Um honey, because this guy on the forums named crappysurfer made this amazing piece and..." *SLAP*

In all seriousness, I always enjoy seeing what you come up with next, same with the stuff that everyone else does in here. Very well done!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

I blame crappysurfer too


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

I was bored last night, had some spare parts and while I wait for the real dial and hands, I came up with this simple beater. Yeah, the hour hand is white.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

got a smooth bezel in the mail to try on my SKX mod from a fellow modder here. Still not sure what I think of it, kind of like it but kind of looks odd on a diver, like it's trying hard to hide that it is a dive watch.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

mcnabbanov said:


> got a smooth bezel in the mail to try on my SKX mod from a fellow modder here. Still not sure what I think of it, kind of like it but kind of looks odd on a diver, like it's trying hard to hide that it is a dive watch.


Looks nice to me but if you are uncertain i would try putting back the other bezel and maybe look for different inserts that could work for you. It is amazing what a different insert can do to the overall look of a watch.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

.
.....Result..

























...original look...


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

mcnabbanov said:


> got a smooth bezel in the mail to try on my SKX mod from a fellow modder here. Still not sure what I think of it, kind of like it but kind of looks odd on a diver, like it's trying hard to hide that it is a dive watch.


A different style dial might look better with the solid stainless bezel. Maybe something with chrome-framed indices, or a aviation-style. Or, perhaps, metallic hands. Or, perhaps, a brushed aluminum or steel chapter ring.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

mcnabbanov said:


> got a smooth bezel in the mail to try on my SKX mod from a fellow modder here. Still not sure what I think of it, kind of like it but kind of looks odd on a diver, like it's trying hard to hide that it is a dive watch.


toss a wjean president or oyster before any brash move

then LMK


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

just in - a 6309/6105 mod


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> toss a wjean president or oyster before any brash move
> 
> then LMK


nothing brash happening, don't worry. Will keep it for any future mod ideas regardless.

was hoping for something kind of like this brightz, which it does, but yea would need a different style dial. though I already have a SRP043 spork and want a SARG009 so I'm afraid that will be much too redundant.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

What is that model??



mcnabbanov said:


> hoping for something kind of like this brightz...


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Some beautiful mods here I must admit - I thought I was pretty much done with the modding game, but now I just do subtle mods to keep the original "seiko-ness" intact. Just finished these 2 pieces this morning - just added Jake's amazing super-dome sapphire kits with matching sloped bezel GMT inserts (even though he sent me 2 of the same - the SKXA35 was "supposed" to have the smoked AR sapphire instead, oh well). My only other weakness is the Murphy coin-edged bezel, but still on the waiting list for those to come in also - ugh.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

hooliganjrs said:


> Some beautiful mods here I must admit - I thought I was pretty much done with the modding game, but now I just do subtle mods to keep the original "seiko-ness" intact. Just finished these 2 pieces this morning - just added Jake's amazing super-dome sapphire kits with matching sloped bezel GMT inserts (even though he sent me 2 of the same - the SKXA35 was "supposed" to have the smoked AR sapphire instead, oh well). My only other weakness is the Murphy coin-edged bezel, but still on the waiting list for those to come in also - ugh.
> 
> View attachment 1884850
> View attachment 1884858
> ...


well said


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Glossy with new dial and second hand


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

jdmfetish said:


>


Hello jdmfetish,

I'm looking for this handset on your SKX mod and I don't see on Yobokies and 10watches site. May I know which Seiko model did u get it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## legaser (May 4, 2013)

I love this thread. Here is my contribution, my first mod with the specs:
SKX 007
Brushed chapter ring
BB Dagaz dial, bezel insert and hands
Superdomed tanned crystal
Steinhart Dark Chocolat Vintage Crash
I polished the whole case

Here it is, the first of many I suspect. Next project: A blue FFF


----------



## legaser (May 4, 2013)

I will post better pics shortly. Here is another one taken from my phone


----------



## Martin_PL (Nov 2, 2014)

First of all, as I am a new here, I would like to say hi to every one.
I would like to show my Seiko SKX173 customized by Jim Madrid.
This watch has a new stainless steel plain chapter ring under the new slightly domed sapphire crystal and smoothed, bead blasted case and bezel. 
All works were done by Jim, whom I am grateful for a new look of my Seiko.
If you are interested in more photos, I can post some more.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Hello jdmfetish,
> 
> I'm looking for this handset on your SKX mod and I don't see on Yobokies and 10watches site. May I know which Seiko model did u get it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiko Brightz Phoenix Air Diver SAGQ005
Seiko Brightz Phoenix Air Diver SAGQ005 - Shopping In Japan .NET


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

lamlux said:


> Better photo of Planet Monster
> 
> Seiko "Planet Monster". by ⓁⒶⓂⓁⓊⓍ, on Flickr


Simply an awesome looking piece. One of my favorites.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

I've never been a fan of gold. There are, however, a couple exceptions, such as my Gibson Nighthawk ST3 Fireburst with gold hardware, and my SKX011.

My first Seiko, as it was when I first got it on Dec 21, 2009, and "modded" it by putting it on a Bond NATO.









After some really hard use as my do everything watch, I decided to retire it from beater status, put it back on the oyster. I swapped for a Dagaz brushed chapter ring, Dagaz black Snowflake hands, Roman day wheel, and SKX007 bezel insert, clearing out all traces of gold.









Now after its latest facelift, I decided to bring back some gold:

-NH36 hacking/handwinding movement
-Yobokies Rose Gold Snowflake handset
-battered stock SKX011 gold bezel insert
-custom multi-plane polished bezel insert
-Crystaltimes dome sapphire 
-Strapcode Super Oyster SEL bracelet

























I thought about getting a new bezel insert, and polishing out some of the wear marks, scratches, and tool marks on the case, but I decided to keep all the flaws. This is the watch I learned on, might as well remember my roots.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Been occupied with other things lately.

Was able to work on these this weekend:

007 previously posted gets a domed AR sapphire upgrade with mesh bracelet.









Posting this one for those interested in a non-Seiko mod -

Parnis case, with ETA 2824-2 clone movement, Ploprof dial with Dagaz hands.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

subterfuge said:


> View attachment 1915130


Love this pic, capturing the blue AR against orange dial.


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

Hey guys ... can i change the dial and hands for an invicta 8926 c? If so where can i get one?


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> View attachment 1914962


Very tasty! This is almost exactly like what I'm working on... I've been looking for a week to find a picture of an SKX011j with a silver chapter ring! Black dagger hands for me, murphy bezel, dagaz superdome w/tsunami, and a nice endmill on mine, but ya know... the look is still so similar.

Thanks for showing my what I had in my mind is as good looking when assembled as I thought it would be.


----------



## xingyingyi (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

MoodyKeyboard said:


> Hey guys ... can i change the dial and hands for an invicta 8926 c? If so where can i get one?


you sure can. If it has the Nh35 movement; its a seiko 4r36 equivalent and will fit all 7s26 parts available from Dagaz and Yobokies that are commonly used in the mods in this thread.

Check out: 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244.html


----------



## MoodyKeyboard (May 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot g4_chrono .... this is going to be my first mod  just placed the order for the watch after this reply


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

New SKX171 Base 
Flat Sapphire inner AR
Harolds Big Grip
Black Graphite Ceramic Coated


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> New SKX171 Base
> Flat Sapphire inner AR
> Harolds Big Grip
> Black Graphite Ceramic Coated


You have good taste, Travis. If you're looking for more bezel options, Harold's Baby Tuna bezel can be modded to fit 7S26-0020 cases. A little more low profile than the Big Grip, but still different than the 007 or 171 bezel.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

subterfuge said:


> You have good taste, Travis. If you're looking for more bezel options, Harold's Baby Tuna bezel can be modded to fit 7S26-0020 cases. A little more low profile than the Big Grip, but still different than the 007 or 171 bezel.


Alex thanks for the kind words

very interesting tid bit of information bro


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> Alex thanks for the kind words
> 
> very interesting tid bit of information bro


My big grip bezel can snap right off with just a little twist... Any problems on your end?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm guessing that the coating takes up a bit of the slack. It had to be snapped into place with a press, but went on as easy, or easier than a factory bezel.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

3009972 said:


> My big grip bezel can snap right off with just a little twist... Any problems on your end?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1st i hear of it 
but when coating you are adding materials 
reducing tolerances


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> Alex thanks for the kind words
> 
> very interesting tid bit of information bro


You just have to take about 0.5mm on the inner diameter. I have one I'm cerakoting, I'll post a pic when I'm done.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

subterfuge said:


> You just have to take about 0.5mm on the inner diameter. I have one I'm cerakoting, I'll post a pic when I'm done.


can't wait to see it

exciting


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

3009972 said:


> My big grip bezel can snap right off with just a little twist... Any problems on your end?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Ordered 2 Big Grips but both could be removed with just a fingernail. Sure wish they would have fit better cause they look great.

Great looking mod!
dP


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks DP


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

This is my only modded Seiko and it has been posted here before, but wanted to post it again.










I love the way the SEII bracelet looks.


----------



## Adcadet (Dec 14, 2013)

Just got this from Duarte at NEWW
Flat crystal bezel and new hands on a black leather NATO.









"If you can't learn to do something well, learn to enjoy doing it poorly."


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

Small change on A1 Brass


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


> New SKX171 Base
> Flat Sapphire inner AR
> Harolds Big Grip
> Black Graphite Ceramic Coated


SKX171 with 007 bezel and machined aluminium insert, I will install a Crystal sapphire blue AR


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Haven't posted one in a while.

Used an SRP307 dial some months ago for a mod and I regretfully let it go. Knew as soon as I had a spare set of baby tuna hands I had to do it again. This time kept the Oem chapter ring and used an engraved bezel insert from Harold.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## admacdo (Feb 9, 2013)

Something simple, which has actually become my favourite watch. 
Kind of obviously, I refer to it as the "Sand Monster"


----------



## David_JT (Jan 9, 2012)

admacdo said:


> Something simple, which has actually become my favourite watch.
> Kind of obviously, I refer to it as the "Sand Monster"
> 
> View attachment 1980506


I'm really feeling the look you have here. It makes me wonder why I've never thought of doing it! |>


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

spuds288 said:


> View attachment 1973786


THIS IS BONKERS GOOD. Wow. in the SKX case, that dial it looks like a beefed up Bullet dial. Plus i love hands with a black base. wish Seiko would take the extra step and put engraved inserts at this level. I know, adds cost -- i do know it would look good at least. Is that a sapphire with blue AR coating? or just hardlex that's reflecting something blue?


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

my new marine master on a high quality mesh. love it!


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> THIS IS BONKERS GOOD. Wow. in the SKX case, that dial it looks like a beefed up Bullet dial. Plus i love hands with a black base. wish Seiko would take the extra step and put engraved inserts at this level. I know, adds cost -- i do know it would look good at least. Is that a sapphire with blue AR coating? or just hardlex that's reflecting something blue?


Haha, thanks buddy. I appreciate the kind words. I really like how it turned out, and the fact I was able to use (mostly) Oem parts.

But yes, it is a sapphire crystal. I think from crystal times...you've got a good eye!


----------



## Bill_KS (Oct 8, 2014)

with strap!!!! what u think?? not too bad IMHO


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

A few wristshosts of some of the latest batch that I'm really happy with the end result.





















Cheers!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

quick question about Yobokies mercedes hands, they are slightly different from Dagaz's correct?

Here is a pic of what is supposedly yobokies









and a pic of dagaz's









To me Dagaz looks a bit stubbier and the circle on the hour hand a bit fatter and the minute hand not quite long enough.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

mcnabbanov said:


> quick question about Yobokies mercedes hands, they are slightly different from Dagaz's correct?


Dagaz is angle cut, you can see the line in the center there? So light reflects off it, and you get that shadow effect. Pretty sure yobokies is not angle cut.

Never had the yobokies ones but going from the photos, looks like the dagaz minute hand is slightly shorter.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

spuds288 said:


> Dagaz is angle cut, you can see the line in the center there? So light reflects off it, and you get that shadow effect. Pretty sure yobokies is not angle cut.
> 
> Never had the yobokies ones but going from the photos, looks like the dagaz minute hand is slightly shorter.


Both dagaz and and yobokies are mountain cut and are identical, though in some photos they look different.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> Both dagaz and and yobokies are mountain cut and are identical, though in some photos they look different.


Thanks for the conclusive answer! Good to know.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Love it. Generating lots of good ideas!


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Beautiful piece again Dan!
Reminds me a bit of some Miansai M3. I see some Worn&Wound Model 2 straps on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

3009972 said:


> Beautiful piece again Dan!
> Reminds me a bit of some Miansai M3. I see some Worn&Wound Model 2 straps on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Yeah, strap experiments will be fun.
dP


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


you always seem to have some innovative mods |>


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

^ have liked stealth mods for a while now, does anyone have any background info on this puppy -









i always seem to 'save' photos, then months later, can't remember where i first saw 'em...im sure this is wus - perhaps someone will recognize their photo and give me some background intel. thanks!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

As I hardly tailor made my shirts, I don't wear cuff links often. I've a 6.75" wrist and there is an issues with slipping SKX under my shirt cuffs. So I do have the thought of mod the case thickness of SKX from 13 -12 or 11mm ? Is there any way to achieve ? 

Hope to hear some constructive ideas. Maybe custom a new caseback with a flat profiling. Do u guys think this is e only way to go ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

If its the 6r15 or 6r21 or even 4s36 movements, maybe you could do that by taking out the autowinding arm and related mechanism and use handwinding for them. It will save you maybe 1~2 mm in overally thickness. 

But no chance on the 7s26 as its not hand windable.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

It's probably not helpful, but I just roll my sleeves up if my SKX doesn't fit under the cuff... or I pick another shirt :-d



Kermit e Froggy said:


> As I hardly tailor made my shirts, I don't wear cuff links often. I've a 6.75" wrist and there is an issues with slipping SKX under my shirt cuffs. So I do have the thought of mod the case thickness of SKX from 13 -12 or 11mm ? Is there any way to achieve ?
> 
> Hope to hear some constructive ideas. Maybe custom a new caseback with a flat profiling. Do u guys think this is e only way to go ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

A familiar mod, just changed up a little. Needs a strap though, I'm thinking black leather.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

^ did you get your minute hand the right size and to stick this time?

looks nice


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> ^ did you get your minute hand the right size and to stick this time?
> 
> looks nice


Yeah, the ofrei hands in that style seem to be more consistent in terms of quality control than the esslinger ones.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

A question to all you experienced modders out there.

I have been contemplating a Sumo/MM300 mod. I don't want to use my existing Sumo for this mod so I would be looking for a preowned one. I anticipate a cost of about $375, give or take a few bucks. 

Next comes the cost of the MM300 dial and hands. I received a quote for $235 for these parts. As I understand it, Seiko has been keeping an eye on the modders and have increased price based on the demand. Which I understand and have no problem with, after all, that's free enterprise.

Lastly, to do this right I would also want to add the MM300 clasp (which I just sold one a few weeks ago) which adds another $75 roughly. 

I already have the Yobokies Sumo bezel insert so no more cost there.

So, that brings the cost of this thing to almost $700. I know we don't do this kind of thing to make money in resale but is it just too expensive of a mod to really do? If I were to sell down the road, would I come close to breaking even? Really just thinking out loud to you guys. All opinions appreciated, thanks.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> A question to all you experienced modders out there.
> 
> I have been contemplating a Sumo/MM300 mod. I don't want to use my existing Sumo for this mod so I would be looking for a preowned one. I anticipate a cost of about $375, give or take a few bucks.
> 
> ...


To answer some questions.

First off, is it worth it to you? The allure of mods is that they are personal and unique. If spending around $700 on a mod is something that you really want then go for it. I've had people spend almost that much on mods, and the watches they had me create were pretty beautiful. With that kind of money you can assemble something pretty nice.

But! You can also buy a new watch that's also nice, check out the watches in that price range. 
As far as resell value, it wont be there. Not with a mod like this. First off, you're buying a used watch, that's not great for resell value. Then you'll presumably wearing the watch, which also decreases the value.

Personally? For that money I'd invest in a different watch. Though if it's a modification that really speaks to you and reflects you then go for it. Selling it you'll take a significant loss.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks Crappysurfer, that is exactly what I am thinking too. I really wanted to do it but after getting the quote for the MM300 parts, I was a little put off. Just wanted a second opinion. 

Like you said, there are a lot of nice watches in the $700 range. And actually, it is almost half way to the actual MM300.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> And actually, it is almost half way to the actual MM300.


So put aside a little piggy bank where you put aside a certain amount every week and soon you'll have that MM300 you want! Can't beat the genuine article.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Buellrider said:


> A question to all you experienced modders out there.
> 
> I have been contemplating a Sumo/MM300 mod. I don't want to use my existing Sumo for this mod so I would be looking for a preowned one. I anticipate a cost of about $375, give or take a few bucks.
> 
> ...


These types of builds tend to be labors of love. You'll almost never get your money back out of it, IME.

FWIW, I've got an MM dial on the way, and will likely do some sort of customized build, but I can do the work myself, and have no illusions about what I'm doing. Plus, I can always disassemble it and move the goodies separately.

If you really want the build, go for it, but I'd be dead certain it will scratch that itch.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Buellrider said:


> A question to all you experienced modders out there.
> 
> I have been contemplating a Sumo/MM300 mod. I don't want to use my existing Sumo for this mod so I would be looking for a preowned one. I anticipate a cost of about $375, give or take a few bucks.
> 
> ...


To answer your question I think the same way as the others who already answered. Such a project is such an expense that you probably will not get back all you spend. It will be worth the money only if you do it for yourself.

I did one of these out of necessity several years ago, but in reality I actually prefer the looks of the Original Sumo dial and hands. Realize also that the chapter ring of the MM300 is larger and therefore the markers of the MM300 dial are more inward (toward the center) then the original Sumo's. The hands are also shorter. so you have a larger gap between the hands and the minute chapter ring.

Of course if you like it that way, go for it. But personally I actually prefer the Sumo dial/hands look.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Buellrider said:


> A question to all you experienced modders out there.
> 
> I have been contemplating a Sumo/MM300 mod. I don't want to use my existing Sumo for this mod so I would be looking for a preowned one. I anticipate a cost of about $375, give or take a few bucks.
> 
> ...


Yes, modding is never cheap. Its customisation.
For whatever its worth, its the process that is priceless !
But finally, you will buy the real MM300.

Good luck and happy modding.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Buellrider said:


> A question to all you experienced modders out there.
> 
> I have been contemplating a Sumo/MM300 mod. I don't want to use my existing Sumo for this mod so I would be looking for a preowned one. I anticipate a cost of about $375, give or take a few bucks.
> 
> ...


modding watches is not done in the spirit of cost vs resale vs profit vs loss

entertainment

some people pay $2500 for seats to watch a fight , wind up with a memory , photo , autograph

I am building the mod now, in the pre-stages of parts gathering , i think i will be in the $750 range

you can do it for less , hell you can do it for more , JUST DO IT !


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> modding watches is not done in the spirit of cost vs resale vs profit vs loss
> 
> entertainment
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, some very good information in response to my question. And I understand that this is just entertainment. I just like to know others thoughts on how much they would spend for this entertainment before it was considered insane.

I am anxious to see your MM mod when you're done JDM.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Buellrider said:


> So, that brings the cost of this thing to almost $700.


700 for a watch done to your spec? (Plus the original cost of the watch).
Not bad, if you ask me.

Some of my mods have run me as high as 400, or as low as 70, for everything.
But either way, in the end, the delight of wearing a one of a kind is unbeatable!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Buellrider said:


> Thanks guys, some very good information in response to my question. And I understand that this is just entertainment. I just like to know others thoughts on how much they would spend for this entertainment before it was considered insane.
> 
> I am anxious to see your MM mod when you're done JDM.


Well i have lost count of how many mods i have done , not one was cheap , regrets ? NEVER

i am hoping to have this done by the end of November , but reality has its own time line , and early December is a safer bet

but as i look at my parts list of what i have bought and what i have on hold reserved , $750 is what mine will cost and my base watch is a new skx not a sumo as you are choosing

i will post up when done i always do


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Since the Sumo / MM300 mod seems to be a topic of discussion at the moment I might as well post mine....

I built it more than 3 years ago and stupidly sold it... eventually I got lucky and repurchased it back from the buyer. Out of all the mods that I've done over the years it remains my favorite. Some see these as a stepping stone into owning a real MM300....For me it was actualy the opposite. I owned a new MM300 and found myself overly concerned about damaging it. So I built up a Sumo with a MM300 dial & hand set then added the MM ratcheting clasp. If I recall correctly, I have somewhere around $550 into the project, at the time of build the Sumo dials were scarce and I sold mine for more than the cost of the MM300 set. 
I sold my real MM300 shortly after completing this mod....I have absolutely no regrets about it and I'm more than content with wearing the sumo/mm300 mod.

Great project and I wear the watch daily without worry, If I ever destroy the thing I have a complete spare Sumo case at the ready.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Buellrider said:


> Thanks guys, some very good information in response to my question. And I understand that this is just entertainment. I just like to know others thoughts on how much they would spend for this entertainment before it was considered insane.


A quick tally gets me to ~$500+ for a similar build using a factory-fresh SKX as a base. I've done similar non-MM builds that ran over $550.

If you want something relatively (or even completely) unique, custom is the way to go, IMO.
The most recent was my favorite watch for some time. It was very satisfying on many levels.
It recently sold for far less than I put into it (as expected) but I had an enormous amount of satisfaction wearing it and receiving complements from fellow WUSers along the way.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

yea I think a PMMM will always leave you longing for more. you can get a used good condition MM300 for $1400, I'd save up my pennies and get the real thing.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Noah Fuller inspired SKX with 6R15C rebuilt and regulated by Dr Seiko.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

mcnabbanov said:


> yea I think a PMMM will always leave you longing for more. you can get a used good condition MM300 for $1400, I'd save up my pennies and get the real thing.


I think that's because it is a copy or something done to imitate something else. If you were doing your own creation with your own imagination rather then trying to copy something else, then you would probably be happier. Of course one can make his own interpretation of the MM300 and like it better then the real thing. But the truth is that in any case the PMMM is NOT the MM300 and can't be. Of course one is limited by the parts at hand, so in actual fact by using a Seiko or an aftermarket part and combination, one is always doing something new anyway. Each person has his/her own taste and ideas, mine is that as long as you like what you do, you can win.


----------



## wolfrandal (Jul 28, 2013)

Just got this in the mail yesterday. First watch I had modded for me. I love it. I'm afraid this has just opened the door for a new passion. Been here looking for a long time and thought to share.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

6309-7290 and 7002-700J


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

wolfrandal said:


> Just got this in the mail yesterday. First watch I had modded for me. I love it. I'm afraid this has just opened the door for a new passion. Been here looking for a long time and thought to share.


I'm getting a broken link on this one, but I'm on tapatalk. Anybody else unable to see the attachment?

/edit

Nevermind, can see the pic on web view. Nice!


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

This is another "I was bored and have spare parts" moment with an old Seiko 5









An 8926 Mod (NH35A movement) for my Father's 70th Bday.


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

All my parts are here except for the base watch....


Seiko Hydroconquest parts by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

A trio of SNKs. All on blue cali dials. All have the cathedral/skeleton/antique hands (whatever you wanna call them). There's a gold, silver, and white variant.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

LOOKS FANTASTIC!!!



Aitch said:


> All my parts are here except for the base watch....
> 
> 
> Seiko Hydroconquest parts by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


SKX171 with new bezel


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Just another mother of pearl SNKL


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Skx007 with Dave Murphy bezel and Yobokies Insert


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow... I dig that glass bezel patina looking markers on the Murphy bezel. It will look gd if the the SKX dial matches the patina.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> A trio of SNKs. All on blue cali dials. All have the cathedral/skeleton/antique hands (whatever you wanna call them). There's a gold, silver, and white variant.


these look great - what dials are that?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

beceen said:


> these look great - what dials are that?


Dagaz probably,

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I swapped my PMMM stuff over into my new Stargate as I thought the chapter ring worked better than the SKX.

It's a gen2 Stargate with...

- Sapphire crystal from Yobokies.
-The movement is a 6r15/ne15
-a mm300 hands and dial set from Rob (Monsterwatches)...from back when he used to reply to my emails. ;-)
-the strap is a Kain Heritage Grey Shark strap...I've not sized the bracelet yet, I was too busy pulling my brand new watch to pieces! :-D


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

EL_GEEk said:


> This is another "I was bored and have spare parts" moment with an old Seiko 5


that is very nice. where do you get them no-brand dials?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> that is very nice. where do you get them no-brand dials?


ofrei


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

bluloo said:


> View attachment 2025554


That looks GREAT, Louis |>


----------



## box_of (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## toosmokeduptosee (Apr 2, 2014)

love the colors? where did you get the blue seiko 5 dial?


Aitch said:


> All my parts are here except for the base watch....
> 
> 
> Seiko Hydroconquest parts by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

toosmokeduptosee said:


> love the colors? where did you get the blue seiko 5 dial?


Thanks! It's out of a SNKK45, which I bought mainly to harvest the movement; however when buying I was looking for something with parts that might be useful as well. The blue dial sealed the deal. (The case has an integrated bracelet an unappealing shape to me, so it will be mothballed or sold along at some point).


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Knocked this together today. Obviously not the first to think of this (more like the hundredth), but still rather pleased with the result


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Helberg strap


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Aitch said:


> All my parts are here except for the base watch....


The watch arrived and was quickly fettled....


Seiko 5 Ocean Conquest by Steve Hayward, on Flickr

More here: Seiko 5 Ocean Conquest.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Aitch said:


> The watch arrived and was quickly fettled....
> 
> Seiko 5 Ocean Conquest by Steve Hayward, on Flickr
> 
> More here: Seiko 5 Ocean Conquest.


You should see if you could get a navy blue chapter ring so it matches the dial, like from a SKX009


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> You should see if you could get a navy blue chapter ring so it matches the dial, like from a SKX009


Thought about it, but a crystal press isn't in my arsenal and so far I've avoided doing anything that necessitates removing the crystal.


----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

Changing the crystal makes a BIG difference and actually isn't so hard. I just added a crystal press to my arsenal and am enjoying the results.


----------



## shaun_perry (Feb 11, 2013)

My FiftyFiveFathoms

Used the SNZH57, wrapped in a black on black ringed NATO.


----------



## toosmokeduptosee (Apr 2, 2014)

I guess I caught the modding bug. I just got a seiko skx009 and here is what happened over the last week.








I immediately got rid of the Pepsi look as I never liked it to begin with.









Then, I decided it was not blue enough. I wanted a darker blue, so I swapped my stargate II dial, and also the seconds hand (just to spice it up).








Next, I'll probably do something like this with the extra parts (resting on top)


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

some recent mods

having a lot of issues With the black stealth fff. keeps on stoping even though the watch is brand new. anyone else had this issue?


----------



## camel747 (Jul 31, 2008)

This is my most recent mod, a Seiko SNZD31 case with a Breitling dial, a modded SKX031 bezel with an Omega Seamaster bezel insert, and a domed acrylic crystal.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

tobytobes said:


> some recent mods
> 
> having a lot of issues With the black stealth fff. keeps on stoping even though the watch is brand new. anyone else had this issue?


One possible problem is that the seconds hand is too high or too low, touching the crystal if too high or tilted toward the crystal, or touching the minute hand, if tilted down or too low. Check this out.

The dial on the first mod, the one with the Dagaz black dial, is kind of crooked and the minute markers don't line up with the minute chapter ring markers. Possibly something easily fixed by turning either the dial/movement or the chapter ring itself.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

You can't rotate the movement, and the dial looks aligned via the date (assuming the hands were aligned properly and the date flips at ~midnight and the watch is at 11:30 am in the photo). 

May be the ch ring. 

I'll second the potential hands interference issue noted above.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

bluloo said:


> You can't rotate the movement, and the dial looks aligned via the date (assuming the hands were aligned properly and the date flips at ~midnight and the watch is at 11:30 am in the photo).
> 
> May be the ch ring.
> 
> I'll second the potential hands interference issue noted above.


Generally that's true, but in talking about the movement/dial assembly as a unit, I have seen in some watches that there is some play clockwise or counterclockwise. It is true that in most cases it is very little, insignificant and close to none, however in at least one case I experienced that it was at least half mm or more. The dial/movement assembly could be rotated and the markers aligned.

If that is not possible, then one has to try turning the chapter ring but that might require the removal of the crystal.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

carlowus said:


> then one has to try turning the chapter ring but that might require the removal of the crystal.


It's an issue with the SKX031/033's. You can get at them without removing the crystal. Just pull the movement out, adjust, then when the movement goes back in make sure things are aligned. It's kind of a janky pressure fit deal that doesn't last too long though.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks guys. I think it must be the hand sticking in on the glass. the so a dial one I think is straight. more the beZel was of center.


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


>


does that bezel have lume in it.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Nothing too special. Duarte did the work, and this is the picture he sent. I wanted black hands on the SKX011, and I wanted a silver chapter ring - to me it adds a certain depth to overall look of the dial/hands/crystal. Topped it off with a super dome from Dagaz. I'm gonna wait till the Murphy Bezel is available again, and put the Tsunami 60m insert on that.

So there ya go.


----------



## Yap WH (Feb 7, 2014)

FFF Mod for customer

Dial: Dagaz (10watches)
Watch: Seiko SNZH57J1


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

crappysurfer said:


> It's kind of a janky pressure fit deal that doesn't last too long though.


True story.
That's actually Seiko's proprietary name for the system. 
It sounds much nicer in Japanese.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Aitch said:


> The watch arrived and was quickly fettled....
> 
> 
> Seiko 5 Ocean Conquest by Steve Hayward, on Flickr
> ...


Wow... That looks really good!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Sigh...
thinking of summer.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

no much of a mod, other than the leather bands and smooth bezels from Jobokies, but I like them!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey guys, mod question here, before any pics (that would be later haha). I'm gonna be really close to one of the best watch shops in the area tomorrow, so I think I'm gonna stop in and see about getting some Seiko 5 parts swapped around between 3 watches. I want the hands and black movement from 2 other watches put into the case of a 3rd watch. The black movement is a 7s36B, and I want it to swap with a white 7s26C. Just straight from case to case, this should not be a problem, correct? The movements are both 3 o'clock crown. That should be all that matters right?

bonus question -- I'm thinking the day and date discs wouldn't swap? I either want to confirm this or debunk it... because I might consider making the retro black/white combo if it's an option. otherwise i'll just take the full swap...


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> Hey guys, mod question here, before any pics (that would be later haha). I'm gonna be really close to one of the best watch shops in the area tomorrow, so I think I'm gonna stop in and see about getting some Seiko 5 parts swapped around between 3 watches. I want the hands and black movement from 2 other watches put into the case of a 3rd watch. The black movement is a 7s36B, and I want it to swap with a white 7s26C. Just straight from case to case, this should not be a problem, correct? The movements are both 3 o'clock crown. That should be all that matters right?
> 
> bonus question -- I'm thinking the day and date discs wouldn't swap? I either want to confirm this or debunk it... because I might consider making the retro black/white combo if it's an option. otherwise i'll just take the full swap...


No problem there for a swap and B&W combo. Day disk is easy to take off, date has to be unscrewed. Easy stuff if your guy is as good as you say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP


Really digging the smooth bezel mod. Very classy. Have you tried that sweet black Murphy bezel with the black-faced dial?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

3009972 said:


> No problem there for a swap and B&W combo. Day disk is easy to take off, date has to be unscrewed. Easy stuff if your guy is as good as you say.


Cool, i've heard there's a certain combination of day/date wheels that might not work together, so that's what I was worried about.

I actually have decided on another hand swap involving the 2nd and 3rd watches, giving me a 2nd interesting mod... initially it was going to be: swap the most desired parts around to make the one 'ultimate' watch, and then have him just put the swapped parts back into the other watches, leaving the other 2 watches just modded _slightly_. but now with that 2nd hand swap, it would leave the 3rd watch with an odd handset that might not really fit the watch =|. maybe i'm just expecting the worst from that one but I do know the other two will be -- in my mind at least -- subtle but striking mods to a couple small Seiko 5's. =) If I get them put in tomorrow I'm hoping to maybe get them back on Monday. wish me luck =)


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

I had already posted this one. However, first time that tried it with this nato strap (from timefactors.com). I really liked the result.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

I've always liked that silver XW dial. Wouldn't mind seeing it make a comeback (cough, cough...in case anyone is listening).


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Rough cut of a bezel modification, done on the lathe.

Added two chamfers (on the upper and lower flutes), deepened the groove between them and squared off the flutes.

The overall aesthetic is bolder than stock, somewhat closer to that of a triple grip. Compare with factory bezel, on right.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

bluloo said:


> Rough cut of a bezel modification, done on the lathe.
> 
> Added two chamfers (on the upper and lower flutes), deepened the groove between them and squared off the flutes.
> 
> ...


Looks great. The little details can make a big difference. When should I send you a bezel? ;-)
dP


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks. 

And, anytime.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

box_of said:


>


Well that image changed.


----------



## Vette Enthusiast (Oct 31, 2014)

Seiko 5 SNZH 57 w/ FFF Mod. FFF dial by Yobokies. Black Hirsch Liberty Strap with Hadley Roma Brushed SS Deployant.


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

has anyone got a snzh with a lumed bezel. any photos.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

bluloo said:


> Rough cut of a bezel modification, done on the lathe.
> 
> Added two chamfers (on the upper and lower flutes), deepened the groove between them and squared off the flutes.
> 
> The overall aesthetic is bolder than stock, somewhat closer to that of a triple grip. Compare with factory bezel, on right.


That really is sharp. Nicely done!!


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Few more pics of this silver-dialed SKX mod; now on a watchadoo bracelet.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnDrake (Jul 4, 2014)

Seiko SNZG13 mod









Watch - Seiko SNZG13
Strap - Junkers leather strap from WatchBandCenter.com
Crystal - Domed coated sapphire for SNZG from Yobokies.com
Hands - Seiko SNK809
Bead-blasting - performed by Duarte of North East Watch Works
Watch assembled by Duarte of NEwatchworks.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SNZH 60 Case + All black Bezel from another in the Series
DAGAZ bezel insert & Hands
Dial from another Seiko model (?)


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Mod again, just a bit of tinkling. Now I got a black monster that I always envision it to be.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SeiKo Bauhaus


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

tekong said:


> Mod again, just a bit of tinkling. Now I got a black monster that I always envision it to be.


I like the idea a lot! Maybe use a different minute hand to avoid the overhang on the back end? The orange monsters come with black outlined hands, no?


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> SNZH 60 Case + All black Bezel from another in the Series
> DAGAZ bezel insert & Hands
> Dial from another Seiko model (?)


Those hands are awesome!


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

bluloo said:


> Rough cut of a bezel modification, done on the lathe.
> 
> Added two chamfers (on the upper and lower flutes), deepened the groove between them and squared off the flutes.
> 
> ...


That really is outstanding. Looks so much more refined. Really nice work!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

LeeMorgan said:


> SeiKo Bauhaus


what. how? this is beautiful! what is the dial from? base is an skx007?


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

LeeMorgan said:


> SeiKo Bauhaus


Very, very nice!


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

LeeMorgan said:


> SeiKo Bauhaus


Really sharp!


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

LeeMorgan said:


> SeiKo Bauhaus


Outstanding work!
Details? You've aroused everyone's curiosity 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
(I seriously dislike typing on that itty-bitty keyboard)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

photoshooter said:


> Outstanding work!
> Details? You've aroused everyone's curiosity
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> (I seriously dislike typing on that itty-bitty keyboard)


Yes, let's hear more, please. ?
dP


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

I love the unique mods that pop up here.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

mcnabbanov said:


> LeeMorgan said:
> 
> 
> > SeiKo Bauhaus
> ...


The dial should be from the BFS if I'm not wrong.

Love the mod too!


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

New arrival from Loyswatch. Far as I know it's the first 7002 Blue Monster mod he's done.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

photoshooter said:


> Details? You've aroused everyone's curiosity


Base watch skx007
Dial from SNKF11 (aka BFS)
Hour/min hands white 6105 C3 from Yobokies
Second hand unknown (may be from a Seiko chrono?), it was red and I repainted yellow.
SKX009 chapter ring
Dagaz Thick Sapphire with A/R
SKX007 original bezel, custom turned: smoothed and lowered with a lathe 
Black day/date wheels
Yobokies SEL Oyster (I'm waiting for a black strap with curved ends and for a Seiko deployante clasp)

Thanks all for the kind appreciations, I'm happy you like it!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

^where did you source a BFS dial if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

mcnabbanov said:


> ^where did you source a BFS dial if you don't mind me asking?


2 - 3 years ago from Rob/Monsterwatches


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

JmastineF said:


> New arrival from Loyswatch. Far as I know it's the first 7002 Blue Monster mod he's done.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Ugh!! I was just trying to take a picture of my previously mentioned 5 mod. using my phone of course, as it focused i noticed the second hand wasn't running! FOR NO REASON IT JUST STOPPED ABOUT 30 MINUTES AGO =( I hadn't been wearing it for a couple hours, it was just sitting on my bed. I've not dropped or banged this watch on anything period, let alone just recently.

I picked it up from the watchmaker yesterday and it's been totally fine up until just then! UGH! I wore it all day to work with absolutely no issues, man, this really bums me out. The only time I've had a watch stop running was when a previous mod of mine's hands got messed up. Otherwise I've never had one of these stop running for any reason. It stopped in the middle of the date changing, at 1:04am. Could that mean anything? The rotor rotation looks kind of spongy, like gravity doesn't pull it down when i rotate the watch unless i jiggle it. DAmmit! I'm so bummed =(. Won't even be able to take it back to the guy until the weekend. Was gonna wear this on Thanksgiving...


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

since had load of problems with modified seikos stopping. I got some advice on here that the hands may be sticking kent the glass which seems like a very good reason. my stealth fff suddenly came back to life on its own so am wearing today.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

LeeMorgan said:


> Base watch skx007
> Dial from SNKF11 (aka BFS)
> Hour/min hands white 6105 C3 from Yobokies
> Second hand unknown (may be from a Seiko chrono?), it was red and I repainted yellow.
> ...


That bezel is to die for...Great mod...


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> Ugh!! I was just trying to take a picture of my previously mentioned 5 mod. using my phone of course, as it focused i noticed the second hand wasn't running! FOR NO REASON IT JUST STOPPED ABOUT 30 MINUTES AGO =( I hadn't been wearing it for a couple hours, it was just sitting on my bed. I've not dropped or banged this watch on anything period, let alone just recently.
> 
> I picked it up from the watchmaker yesterday and it's been totally fine up until just then! UGH! I wore it all day to work with absolutely no issues, man, this really bums me out. The only time I've had a watch stop running was when a previous mod of mine's hands got messed up. Otherwise I've never had one of these stop running for any reason. It stopped in the middle of the date changing, at 1:04am. Could that mean anything? The rotor rotation looks kind of spongy, like gravity doesn't pull it down when i rotate the watch unless i jiggle it. DAmmit! I'm so bummed =(. Won't even be able to take it back to the guy until the weekend. Was gonna wear this on Thanksgiving...


could be the hands are a bit bent and rub into eachother at a certain time of day. that's happened to me before and I had to go in and straighten them out.

try giving it a bit of a slap/knock with your palm to see if that might un-stick it


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Mini Sumo SNZF17 with Dagaz bezel insert


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

mcnabbanov said:


> could be the hands are a bit bent and rub into eachother at a certain time of day. that's happened to me before and I had to go in and straighten them out.
> 
> try giving it a bit of a slap/knock with your palm to see if that might un-stick it


I tried the slap thing a couple times, and it didn't work, though it was still advancing the seconds... but what did work was simply rolling the hands forward, which i tried a bit after i made my post... it was about the only thing i could do; the day was changing over so i wasn't going to touch the day/date stuff. advancing it it got it going again, though something did move unnaturally for a second, i could feel it in the crown. it's weird because i think the hour hand was frozen in place as the minutes kept turning? I'm not sure i trust my eyes as it was late-- except now the day/date change doesn't occur until, i don't even remember when. But I think it fully completes by 10am? lol, i dont' know what happened there. but it's been running a good 24 hours since it happened and has kept normal time all day as well. i also advanced through a few day/date changes and everything seems normal, except for when it rotates over to the next day... I'll have it checked haha.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Hands could be loose or touching the dial or each other


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

Probably an interference with the hands- it's an easy mistake but a tough fix. With my early mods I just fiddled with them until they were relatively unbent and worked but it's a frustrating process. I'm still not very good at setting hands but getting better


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> I tried the slap thing a couple times, and it didn't work, though it was still advancing the seconds... but what did work was simply rolling the hands forward, which i tried a bit after i made my post... it was about the only thing i could do; the day was changing over so i wasn't going to touch the day/date stuff. advancing it it got it going again, though something did move unnaturally for a second, i could feel it in the crown. it's weird because i think the hour hand was frozen in place as the minutes kept turning? I'm not sure i trust my eyes as it was late-- except now the day/date change doesn't occur until, i don't even remember when. But I think it fully completes by 10am? lol, i dont' know what happened there. but it's been running a good 24 hours since it happened and has kept normal time all day as well. i also advanced through a few day/date changes and everything seems normal, except for when it rotates over to the next day... I'll have it checked haha.


Maybe the dial is rubbing the day/date wheel(s) and making it hard for it to advance normally.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Whatever it is it only happened the once, so it's running OK now. It's running and keeping time so until i take it in it's at least wearable. Thanks guys =)


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

bluloo said:


> Rough cut of a bezel modification, done on the lathe.
> 
> Added two chamfers (on the upper and lower flutes), deepened the groove between them and squared off the flutes.
> 
> ...


I am really impressed!!! What a wonderful job on this bezel!!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> Whatever it is it only happened the once, so it's running OK now. It's running and keeping time so until i take it in it's at least wearable. Thanks guys =)


So I took some new pictures finally ready to reveal the watch. Looking at the pictures, I believe i realized the source of the original problem... in the pics I took when i originally noticed the watch stopped the other night, the S in the SEIKO was fine. In the pics took tonight, I noticed the bottom of the S in Seiko was crooked! So what I believe happened was the hour hand must have swung around and somehow got caught on the S and stopped the watch... and when I advanced the hands the hour hand stayed back while it was stuck and eventually freed itself but it bent the S? It's the only thing I can think of. I'm minimally bummed, but you really have to LOOK for it, but at least think I figured it out. I'm wondering if it can be pushed back into place and still look ok? hmmm... anyhow, this is the mod, slight variation on the original: has a black 7s36B from my SNZG and a h+m hand swap with my SNXS79. Also a minor note, the lume on the hands and dial are a little off, no biggie. still think the watch looks pretty sharp! =)

You can see the bent S:








And here as well:








Here you can't:


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Stargate with new bezel


----------



## Truckiefm (Sep 10, 2013)

Skx007
Dagaz superdome kit 
Polished chapter ring
Wjean waffle strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

Tomgbw said:


> Stargate with new bezel
> View attachment 2175994


hi. where did u get that awesome bezel.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

tobytobes said:


> hi. where did u get that awesome bezel.


Seiko Stargate SRP491. I had the white dial with black bezel mod and sold it, which is one watch that is high on the regrettable scale.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Another Parnis mod.

and










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SKX007 blasted case + razor bracelet, etc.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job!

PS: My pm function is down. :-( Don;t know why.



c5k0 said:


> Another Parnis mod.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice job!
> 
> PS: My pm function is down. :-( Don;t know why.


Thanks!

Hmm? Maybe your mailbox is full?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

c5k0 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Hmm? Maybe your mailbox is full?


No, just disabled.
Many other members also. :-(


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> No, just disabled.
> Many other members also. :-(


You pissed off a mod?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark50 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi ck50,
Please could you tell me what dial you have used in the second mod with the MM hand set?
Mark


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Mark50 said:


> Hi ck50,
> Please could you tell me what dial you have used in the second mod with the MM hand set?
> Mark


Hi Mark,

That mod is a 007, with a Yobokies smooth bezel, domed sapphire with polished bevel edge, polished chapter ring, Yobokies hammer (with SELs - modified from WJeans ends) and a Stargate (gen I) dial - Yobokies hands.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

cpl said:


> You pissed off a mod?


post your pissed off mods here!


----------



## Truckiefm (Sep 10, 2013)

Skx011
Dagaz super dome kit 
Wjean waffle strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

I have the 011, and the one thing that turn me off about the watch is the 'gold' framed hands, I think with black frame would look so much better. It needs a little more contrast IMO.


----------



## Truckiefm (Sep 10, 2013)

I like when the gold hands reflect like this









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

they may reflect nice in a photo, but still not liking the gold hands with the orange dial!


----------



## Mark50 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi c5k0,
Thanks! Where did you buy the dial please?
Mark


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Juanjo_NY said:


> I have the 011, and the one thing that turn me off about the watch is the 'gold' framed hands, I think with black frame would look so much better. It needs a little more contrast IMO.


You can buy black SKX style ones from Yobokies...I'm with you on this one.

I agree the gold reflects nicely at certain angles, love it on my Magrette MPP G14 on a grey dial, but not so much against orange


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

@*c5k0*

Could you pls post a daylight pic of the smooth bezel skx mod? 
(Great taste, I'm waiting for that dial to make something similar)

Have you had any troubles with the Stargate dial thickness and the chapter ring*?

Tks in advance
*


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Explorer homage
SRP265 with 4R36 movement
Dagaz Expedition dial and Mercedes hands










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Mark50 said:


> Hi c5k0,
> Thanks! Where did you buy the dial please?
> Mark


which dial?


----------



## shaun_perry (Feb 11, 2013)

SKX031

Dial, hands, and polished chapter ring from DAGAZ

Seiko fat Springbars and the NATO from crownandbuckle.com


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

LeeMorgan said:


> @*c5k0*
> 
> Could you pls post a daylight pic of the smooth bezel skx mod?
> (Great taste, I'm waiting for that dial to make something similar)
> ...

















No issues with dial thickness. It fits perfectly! Wow, I just noticed the disgusting dust around the bevelled edge in the lume shot. Please excuse - this has been my daily for the past week. Can't get enough of the MM hands with the Stargate dial.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

A couple of my latest modified SKX....


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

FOOGauzie said:


> A couple of my latest modified SKX....


Your pretty good at this, maybe you should think about taking this sort of thing up full time! 

They look great Jake ;-)


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Your pretty good at this, maybe you should think about taking this sort of thing up full time!
> 
> They look great Jake ;-)


Thank you, sir!


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

FOOGauzie said:


> A couple of my latest modified SKX....


That's truly targeted advertisement!

So uncreative...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

3009972 said:


> That's truly targeted advertisement!
> 
> So uncreative...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, thanks for the creative comments. What's that saying about if you don't have anything nice to say? :think:

Hadn't done any Seiko mods in a long time... I think they're the first SKX mods I've made up this year, actually. I'm pretty proud of them & the orange one's my daily wearer for now.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

FOOGauzie said:


> Thank you, sir!


Beginners Luck LOL


----------



## JohnDrake (Jul 4, 2014)

FOOGauzie said:


> A couple of my latest modified SKX....
> 
> Wow, that blue bezel insert looks fantastic! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

tobytobes said:


> hi. where did u get that awesome bezel.


Got the bezel in another forum where someone sold it seperately


----------



## donkeykong74 (Feb 13, 2011)

Cerakote by Jay at mcww and mod done by Duarte


----------



## donkeykong74 (Feb 13, 2011)

dagaz tsunami mods, cerakoted tutrtle with relumed dial and hands, and a baby tuna. all sapphire


----------



## Truckiefm (Sep 10, 2013)

donkeykong74 said:


> dagaz tsunami mods, cerakoted tutrtle with relumed dial and hands, and a baby tuna. all sapphire


Where'd did you get the black bezel for your baby tuna?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Some excellent work there Donkeykong!


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

donkeykong74 said:


> Cerakote by Jay at mcww and mod done by Duarte


Excellent work mate. Can you share the parts and base watch for the seiko pilot


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

FOOGauzie said:


> Wow, thanks for the creative comments. What's that saying about if you don't have anything nice to say? :think:
> 
> Hadn't done any Seiko mods in a long time... I think they're the first SKX mods I've made up this year, actually. I'm pretty proud of them & the orange one's my daily wearer for now.


I_ think _he was joking... at least I hope so.

Back on topic:

SuperMatte 6309









6309-7040
Stage IV SuperMatte blasted finish
Carbon fiber dial
Dagaz B&XW hands
Dagaz Big # bezel insert
6105 dome mineral glass crystal
Orange & Gray/matte NATO

Black as SinnKo









SNZG13
Graphite black Cerakote- bezel, case, crown
Sinn style dial & hands
Dome sapphire crystal
Display case back
Black/PVD Zulu strap


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Hot damn that heliox dial is gonna look good on my TST! Can't wait to get it.


FOOGauzie said:


> A couple of my latest modified SKX....


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

donkeykong74 said:


> Cerakote by Jay at mcww and mod done by Duarte


 Very nice. What base model is this one?


----------



## donkeykong74 (Feb 13, 2011)

from yobokies, harold ng


----------



## donkeykong74 (Feb 13, 2011)

sabarig said:


> Excellent work mate. Can you share the parts and base watch for the seiko pilot


Its just a bead blasted seiko srp511


----------



## donkeykong74 (Feb 13, 2011)

c5k0 said:


> Very nice. What base model is this one?


simple bead blasted srp511


----------



## donkeykong74 (Feb 13, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Some excellent work there Donkeykong!


I send my stuff to 2 places. Alex at artificehoroworks.com and Duarte at NEWW. Both guys are great!


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

3009972 said:


> That's truly targeted advertisement!
> 
> So uncreative...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Uhhhh, Dagaz is actually FOOGauzie's (Jake's) watch brand. I would hope he would target advertise his own brand!!

Jake what movement is in those 2 SKX mods?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

cold_beer839 said:


> Uhhhh, Dagaz is actually FOOGauzie's (Jake's) watch brand. I would hope he would target advertise his own brand!!
> 
> Jake what movement is in those 2 SKX mods?


The bone-stock 7S26C in those two, Dave.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

subterfuge said:


> I_ think _he was joking... at least I hope so.
> 
> Back on topic:
> 
> ...


Now, *THAT* is crazy, man!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Considering this combo for a mid. Thinking about either a SNKL, SNKF17, or that new retro cushion case


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

crappysurfer said:


>


Instant Milguass homage, nice!


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

Finished this guy up this morning. I went to ND and got a cheap quartz after graduating, and decided to use the dial on a Seiko after getting those metallic blue hands from ofrei.


----------



## TMGecko (Mar 28, 2011)

My last mod, the stealth SKX031


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

^^

Very cool


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

TMGecko said:


> My last mod, the stealth SKX031


Very cool. Are the markers skeletonized or the lume was just rubbed off?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Looks like the lume was cut out of the hands and colored black on the dial.


----------



## TMGecko (Mar 28, 2011)

crappysurfer said:


> Looks like the lume was cut out of the hands and colored black on the dial.


You're right|>, and the pearl of the insert is colored too.


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

Here's my newly arrived modified Seiko SZNH59 with a Yobokies dial, brushed gold handset, domed coated sapphire crystal and Brady sailcloth strap.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Need some honest opinions. I created this Explorer homage because I've been intrigued by all the rave reviews of the Rolex Explorer 1. I specifically sought out a 39mm Seiko case with a smooth highly polished bezel to resemble the Explorer as close as possible. The result is nice but not wowing me. I think it's the 24hr chapter ring which can't be replaced unless someone makes a custom one. Also to fill the gap between the dial and bezel, the chapter ring has to be quite wide and sloped which I don't like. Should I return it back to original? Which do you think looks better:

Original SRP265









Explorer homage









Edit: Problem with pic fixed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

I like the homage but the original dial looks more natural. The problem with the Expedition dial here is that the tick marks distance the indices from the chapter ring making the dial look small. A dial with indices that go out to the edge would work better such as the Dagaz Ocean dial. Of course then it wouldn't be an Explorer homage.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Could paint the chapter ring flat black?


----------



## JohnDrake (Jul 4, 2014)

cpl said:


> Need some honest opinions. I created this Explorer homage because I've been intrigued by all the rave reviews of the Rolex Explorer 1. I specifically sought out a 39mm Seiko case with a smooth highly polished bezel to resemble the Explorer as close as possible.


Those hands look great! 

Have you considered using a smaller watch, like the 37mm SNKM41?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

TMGecko said:


> My last mod, the stealth SKX031


Nice !
Very creative !


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Pending tungsten gray Cerakote build. Not fully assembled, so just a mock up. Some bits may change.

AR coated domed sapphire, orange-tipped seconds, matte blasted caseback. Will use an insert that I curved downward to better meet the crystal. Also thinking about matte-blasted Super Oyster too. You can see the curved insert in the pics with the SO.


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

@bluloo
Very nice Mod indeed! WHat is this for rubber strap you have on the watch?


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Generic strap I located through trial and error.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

bluloo said:


> Generic strap I located through trial and error.


surely it has a url 

it does look quite smooth and nice


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

One of 4 or 5 vendors. I'd have to dig around to find it. Probably one of the ebay suppliers.


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

photoshooter said:


> I like the homage but the original dial looks more natural. The problem with the Expedition dial here is that the tick marks distance the indices from the chapter ring making the dial look small. A dial with indices that go out to the edge would work better such as the Dagaz Ocean dial. Of course then it wouldn't be an Explorer homage.


But since the original explorer was a small diameter, the dial he chose gives a nod to the original explorer. Those who know the original explorer will immediately identify the homage tribute.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

bluloo said:


> View attachment 2267474





barnefko said:


> @bluloo
> Very nice Mod indeed! WHat is this for rubber strap you have on the watch?





bluloo said:


> Generic strap I located through trial and error.





mcnabbanov said:


> surely it has a url
> 
> it does look quite smooth and nice





bluloo said:


> One of 4 or 5 vendors. I'd have to dig around to find it. Probably one of the ebay suppliers.


How fortunate for me to stumble across this post. I was thinking of getting a rubber strap with curved ends for my 007 too!

Lovely mod, by the way!

Do share where you got the strap from once you've managed to find the link.

Is the strap any good so far?

I've got yet another dial and bezel _insert _on their way from Dagaz. Can't wait to put everything together.

Quick question for anyone who may have tried, does the superdome crystal from Dagaz fit if I have the ceramic bezel _insert_ from Manbu on my 007? Thanks a lot!


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

I think the straps in my photo are from eBay vendor: q10116.

These have hard end inserts and accept 1.8mm spring bars. Some of the all-rubber/silicone versions are very soft and you can squeeze in a fatty, if that matters. There are multiple vendors selling 22mm curved end rubber straps.

Some are softer and some firmer. You may just want to do a search and see what you might like best because, as always YMMV.

Also, every ceramic insert I've tried on a Superdome were too small in diameter to accommodate the crystal.

Also, please call it a bezel insert, not a bezel. I'm old, and easily confused.


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

This is not a mod but a restored 6309-7040 with original dial, NOS Seiko hands


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

bluloo said:


> I think the straps in my photo are from eBay vendor: q10116.
> 
> These have hard end inserts and accept 1.8mm spring bars. Some of the all-rubber/silicone versions are very soft and you can squeeze in a fatty, if that matters. There are multiple vendors selling 22mm curved end rubber straps.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on both the crystal as well as the rubber strap!

So sorry about the confusion, I keep typing bezel instead of bezel insert even though I know very well it should be bezel insert. I managed to catch my mistake when I was emailing Jake, but I guess this one slipped by.

Anyway, thanks again, will have to swap out my ceramic bezel insert for the one I got from Jake then. The gap is starting to become too apparent for me.

Will post pics once the complete mod is done. Cheers!


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Sprint Veloce said:


> This is not a mod but a restored 6309-7040 with original dial, NOS Seiko hands


Fantastic. One of these days, I'll find an April 1980 6309 coinciding with a budget surplus, and it will end up just like yours.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

bluloo said:


> I think the straps in my photo are from eBay vendor: q10116.


Order placed! These were actually the ones I was keen on getting during my initial search but I just wasn't sure if they were any good. Thanks!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Ah, she's looking good!


bluloo said:


> Pending tungsten gray Cerakote build. Not fully assembled, so just a mock up. Some bits may change.
> 
> AR coated domed sapphire, orange-tipped seconds, matte blasted caseback. Will use an insert that I curved downward to better meet the crystal. Also thinking about matte-blasted Super Oyster too. You can see the curved insert in the pics with the SO.
> 
> ...


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

This one got a makeover;







Here she is now;


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's mine in its current iteration.


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

SNK with Invicta NH35a (SII)..


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Assembled from spare parts:










Not sure if it will stay this way but enjoying it for now.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TMGecko (Mar 28, 2011)

Vintage mod


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

bluloo said:


> Pending tungsten gray Cerakote build. Not fully assembled, so just a mock up. Some bits may change.
> 
> AR coated domed sapphire, orange-tipped seconds, matte blasted caseback. Will use an insert that I curved downward to better meet the crystal. Also thinking about matte-blasted Super Oyster too. You can see the curved insert in the pics with the SO.
> 
> ...


Congratulations for your cerakote mod! That's a great job!!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My newest mod...

-Seiko SKX007 base
-4r36 movement
-Seiko Stargate dial
-Seiko Sumo hands
-Stock chapter
-two part aftermarket SKX crown and stem to allow stem swap for the movement (from 'thewatchcollector' on eBay)
-Dagaz Superdome crystal
-Smooth Murphy bezel
-Endmill bracelet


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

That looks great Johnny!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Buellrider said:


> That looks great Johnny!


Thanks Paul...that Endmill has the ratchet clasp that I bought from you on it too! ;-)


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Thanks Paul...that Endmill has the ratchet clasp that I bought from you on it too! ;-)


Sweet! Glad I could play a small part in that mod. I may just have to build one like that, I dig it!


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


Milanista?
looks great!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

SKX007K 
New Example 
Disassembled 
Desert Sand Case, and Bezel
Burnt Bronze Metallic Case Back , and Crown
































































Special Thanks to Bluloo , spot on assembly and fitting, your extreme attention to detail really shines thru!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


>


all your mods are too good


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> all your mods are too good


Ahaha, thanks. I'm considering watchmaking school.....


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Ahaha, thanks. I'm considering watchmaking school.....


do that and then rise to the top of Seiko's affordable watch design crew!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> do that and then rise to the top of Seiko's affordable watch design crew!


Or maybe start my own brand.


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

donkeykong74 said:


>


would you mind tell me where did you get that arabic day wheel on baby tuna?


----------



## OOasis (Jul 12, 2013)

4r36 mod with a 007 dial I had left over from a previous project.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Seiko SKX171
Harold's Big Grip Bezel
Graphite Black Cerakote 
Flat Sapphire
Sinn U1/U2 Curved / Fitted 22mm Rubber Strap
Tungchoy Satin PVD 22mm Expanding Ratchet Clasp














































Special Thanks to Bluloo for his keen watchmaking skills


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

My 7002 Blue Monster from Loyswatch is back in action today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

Haven't had time to do anything new, but love all the photos in here.

Been wearing my monster mod a lot lately.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> Seiko SKX171
> Harold's Big Grip Bezel
> Graphite Black Cerakote
> Flat Sapphire
> ...


That looks very, very good!

May I know where you got the strap and how much you paid for it?

The one I saw costs more than 200.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Sumo with new bezel insert


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

deluded said:


> That looks very, very good!
> 
> May I know where you got the strap and how much you paid for it?
> 
> ...


thank you 
Watchbuys


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> thank you
> Watchbuys


Ah... Then it's the same one I saw. Looks really good and I heard the strap is excellent too.

But the price is a little too steep for me. Will have to look for alternatives then.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

deluded said:


> Ah... Then it's the same one I saw. Looks really good and I heard the strap is excellent too.
> 
> But the price is a little too steep for me. Will have to look for alternatives then.


they get $250 for it + shipping

in the over all grand scheme of these type factory set up of rubber and clasp , not the cheapest I have seen , but certainly not nearly the most expensive either

you have to love it to buy it for a $200 watch , but I have a half done skx watches at any one time and it can be moved from watch to watch

grab one when they come up for sale used for about 1/2 new


----------



## snowboarderesw (Nov 23, 2014)

Contemplating modding my skxa35 with black hands instead of the stock silver hands. I am looking for better readability, and not much else as I like the way the watch looks. My question to the many folks who have completed mods, is: Is there a need to send my watch to a specific Seiko Mod shop, or will any quality watch shop be able to simply swap the hands if I acquire them myself. The reason I am asking is having a local shop install the hands saves me tons of down time, and shipping costs. 

thanks!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Any watchmaker can swop the hands for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlgoh (Feb 6, 2014)

Heres my Bagelsports sub mod, got a little carried away with sanding the bezels but I kinda like it..


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

My latest mods...


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

what oyster is that ^^^^^^^^^^^^^last picture


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I love that last mod pictured. That is one of the best SARB dials IMO.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> they get $250 for it + shipping
> 
> in the over all grand scheme of these type factory set up of rubber and clasp , not the cheapest I have seen , but certainly not nearly the most expensive either
> 
> ...


That's very good advice. Well, I've got a cheap version of the strap incoming, I'll see if that satisfies my curiosity about having a curved end strap on my 007.

I have only one 007, but I love it and have already spent more than what it cost me on mods, so getting that Sinn strap for it isn't out of the question yet.

Though I gotta say that they must be laughing all the way to the bank with that sorta pricing. Haha...

I did see a leather version from Hirsch though. And that costs less than half of what the Sinn one does. Might consider that too.

Anyway, lovely mod, really like how it looks. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowboarderesw (Nov 23, 2014)

cpl said:


> Any watchmaker can swop the hands for you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic, thank you for the response.


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Not a huge mod, but I'm a rookie when it comes to these things....just popped on a Batman bezel on my recently received 6309...just getting into Seiko's after collecting a few Swiss watches. Gotta say, fun little watch. I know it's not a masterful resto job, but I like it, it's gonna be a great weekend knock around watch with history, and insane value for the cost.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Looking for a monster chapter ring, the notched one. Anyone know the dimensions of it?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's my SKX007 fresh from a mod!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

6309 mod


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

mod story (somewhat): 

I had a rough day today. What started as 'just an errand' and a trip across town to pick up my mod from repair resulted in me nursing a tire that wouldn't hold air for miles across town and back for 3 hours all while being ridiculously angry about the circumstances (long story -- I took my car in for 4 new valve stems which should have been easy but they were unable to do without damaging my old tires, which resulted in them unknowingly damaging one valve stem worse than it was and no longer held air when driven on for a couple miles, but holds air while sitting). So I was hit with the news I basically need new tires, that's not something I just have funds laying around for (which you know, would be responsible).

But alas, I got my watch back. My reward for the horrible unexpected day.

And then tonight I badly scratched the hardlex on my just-returned watch =( no pic yet

Yet in the wake of the Tire Debacle of 014, I am somehow calm and at peace with this. mostly because I fretted half the night over whether or not the fix i put on my valve stem would work or not (which so far it has!). I was worried that I might be without my car for any stretch -- AND having to fork over all my bones just to get it back on the road -- a horrid concept for a southern californian haha. This only gives me a reason to change the mod again in the future =)


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> what oyster is that ^^^^^^^^^^^^^last picture


I bought it on eBay a few months ago, the seller was Ricky_us.


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> I love that last mod pictured. That is one of the best SARB dials IMO.


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Picked this one up from Carlo. I took off the crap bracelet and put it on a gator strap. Going to the wife for Christmas. Sorry for the terrible pic.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> Picked this one up from Carlo. I took off the crap bracelet and put it on a gator strap. Going to the wife for Christmas. Sorry for the terrible pic.


Nice! I recently picked up my GF her first automatic for Christmas and gave it to her early. She's loving it so far. It's an Orient Symphony.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

That Symphony is nice.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX007 with Dave Murphy bezel, new bezel insert and solid oyster


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Type G said:


> My latest


Lets see more of that skx031 snowflake! Which crystal is this?.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

bluloo said:


> I think the straps in my photo are from eBay vendor: q10116.
> 
> These have hard end inserts and accept 1.8mm spring bars. Some of the all-rubber/silicone versions are very soft and you can squeeze in a fatty, if that matters. There are multiple vendors selling 22mm curved end rubber straps.
> 
> ...


My straps have arrived! Love how my SKX007 looks now!

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## TMGecko (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## JohnDrake (Jul 4, 2014)

Looks great TMGecko! Is that an aftermarket bezel insert?


----------



## TMGecko (Mar 28, 2011)

JohnDrake said:


> Looks great TMGecko! Is that an aftermarket bezel insert?


Yes, it's a seamaster aftermarket insert.
To fit it, you just have to slightly sand the Seiko bezel


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

G4_Chrono said:


> Lets see more of that skx031 snowflake! Which crystal is this?.


Crystal Dagaz Bubble Boy
more pics


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

*
Cerakote with british racing green dial

*


----------



## TMGecko (Mar 28, 2011)

Same watch with another insert.


----------



## snowboarderesw (Nov 23, 2014)

*SKXA35 with a StrapCode bracelet. A new set of black hands are on order, as well as a superdome conversion kit. Same mods planned for my 007/009.
*


*And the other strapcode waiting for its new home. *


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

My machined SKX case and custom shroud showed up today. Put it all together this afternoon. Love it.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

That, sir, is one heckuva mod! LOVE IT!~


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Undertheradar, I do like e idea of a 42mm mutated to 44mm Stu-naX. Any possibility of making this project into a commercialised product ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

John is the guy you want to talk to.
TheTigerUK - Home of the TST



Kermit e Froggy said:


> Undertheradar, I do like e idea of a 42mm mutated to 44mm Stu-naX. Any possibility of making this project into a commercialised product ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

undertheradar said:


> John is the guy you want to talk to.
> TheTigerUK - Home of the TST


That's awesome, I didn't know he actively made those as a service. =)


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> That's awesome, I didn't know he actively made those as a service. =)


I just stumbled upon a post of his on another forum a few weeks ago, pretty cool stuff, a man after my own heart.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Nicest guy in the world too.


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

My last mod


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

WOw like it!!!! Skx031?


----------



## nitchai (Aug 10, 2014)

Type G said:


> My last mod


That is a very good looking dial and overall watch. Congratulations!


----------



## jfone (Dec 10, 2011)

Any recommendations on WUS modders in US that can do a dial swap, maybe hand swap on a 2nd gen PVD Monster?? Seems to be pretty straight forward so thought i would throw this out here. Shoot me a PM, thanks!


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Tomgbw said:


> WOw like it!!!! Skx031?


Thanks!! 
It's a Snzf17 with a new domed sapphire, Skx H/M hands, second hand ball and Skx031 dial


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

nitchai said:


> That is a very good looking dial and overall watch. Congratulations!


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## photoshooter (Nov 25, 2010)

Type G said:


> My last mod


This is my idea of a perfect Seiko "sub". May I ask where you sourced the bezel insert?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
(I seriously dislike typing on that itty-bitty keyboard)


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

All done.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Nevermind.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> mod story (somewhat):
> 
> I had a rough day today. ....


So this story got so much worse. That day seems to be the day where i first started -- but unknowingly -- showing the signs of getting the shingles. bluh... took til yesterday (monday) to finally go to ER and find out what it actually was. About a week later now and i'm full into it. =( back of my head and on my neck, a little on my jaw, might be a little coming in on my ear now. what's not on my neck is covered by my hair and beard, but it _feels_ nasty. so i have my prescriptions and I'm trying a home remedy that's supposed to work quite well in most people. wish me luck. to be honest i'm actually kind of getting used to it. i'm not sick per se, i'm just in an almost constant state of discomfort. =\

ps Also serendipitously landed via X-mas a decent amount of Amazon gift cards, enough to make a sizeable dent in a 7s or 4r diver, or maybe two lil 5's. so as bummed out about this crazy shingles crap as i've been over the past couple days, right at Christmas time, there _are_ things to look forward to. in a way i'm strangely relieved i wasn't able to travel this x-mas to see some family. no way you could get me on a plane this way. i wonder if they even let you fly?


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Sucks to hear! Hang in there, and get better soon!


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

subterfuge said:


> Some stuff I don't think has made it to this thread yet
> 
> SNZH13 (posted previously)
> Stealth SKX007
> ...


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

3009972 said:


> Cute advertising campaign... How about some native advertising?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not going to bother going through and making separate image files specifically for this forum, I don't have enough time as it is. If the contributions aren't worth the watermark, I'll refrain from participation.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

subterfuge said:


> I_ think _he was joking... at least I hope so.


He wasn't /


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

3009972 said:


> Cute advertising campaign... How about some native advertising?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And again 3 weeks ago....



3009972 said:


> That's truly targeted advertisement!
> 
> So uncreative...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude, what is up with you and advertising? Were you beat with the coupon section from the Sunday newspaper as a child?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

cold_beer839 said:


> And again 3 weeks ago....
> 
> Dude, what is up with you and advertising? Were you beat with the coupon section from the Sunday newspaper as a child?


Maybe be it's Don Draper.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

3009972 said:


> Cute advertising campaign... How about some native advertising?


This guy even called me out a while ago for advertising when I had a watch for sale in the for sales forum(there were also no mentions by me that it was for sale in this thread, so I wasn't spamming). He's got a stick up his ass and frankly, he ruins this thread by being toxic and dropping his bad attitude on posts and comments that are in good nature. I think he should be on alert to the mods because his passive aggressive behavior is really not conducive to anything positive.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crappysurfer said:


> He's got a stick up his ass and frankly, he ruins this thread by being toxic and dropping his bad attitude on posts and comments that are in good nature.* I think he should be on alert to the mods because his passive aggressive behavior is really not conducive to anything positive*.


I second that motion, and meanwhile, have put him on my Ignore List.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

subterfuge said:


> I'm not going to bother going through and making separate image files specifically for this forum, I don't have enough time as it is. If the contributions aren't worth the watermark, I'll refrain from participation.


Ignore the *****.
Dogs bark but the caravan moves on.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

wrong - we like the photos, bring them back. that's what drives a forum, not people looking to spread their raincloud. onward!



subterfuge said:


> Nevermind.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

crappysurfer said:


> This guy even called me out a while ago for advertising when I had a watch for sale in the for sales forum(there were also no mentions by me that it was for sale in this thread, so I wasn't spamming). He's got a stick up his ass and frankly, he ruins this thread by being toxic and dropping his bad attitude on posts and comments that are in good nature. I think he should be on alert to the mods because his passive aggressive behavior is really not conducive to anything positive.


IME, it's generally bad taste to post a watch FS, and concurrently share pics of the same watch, in other threads. 
F21 is an enthusiast forum.
The forum for promoting your merchandise is F29 
- Are you here to promote your merchandise, or are you an enthusiast?

I don't post pics if I've currently got something up for sale myself (even though I might really want to share the build pics elsewhere), though I understand that not everyone feels the same.

Not sure about WUS, but some forums don't allow users to post custom build pics and then post the same watch for sale within a certain number of days because it comes off like a thinly-veiled way to drum up interest, prior to, or during, a FS posting. In many cases, that's what it is.

The FS forum is already a hot mess, simply because of the number of new primarily-seller members posting there. 
A posting that used to be on the first page for somewhere under a day, is now bumped off the first page in somewhere under a few hours.
Imagine what this place might look like if more and more people started "sharing" pics of the same watches that they had currently for sale on the non-FS fora.

I love seeing people's builds. The ads for their commercial websites, not so much.

WUS also disallows posting commercial links/info, unless you're a sponsor.

Users will know you do custom builds and can PM, if interested or, perhaps, can check your profile for a link to your commercial site (I think it's allowed there).

Of course, YMMV


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

bluloo said:


> .../QUOTE]
> 
> Like I said, I made _no reference_ to the fact that I was selling it. I was in no way advertising myself or doing anything sleezy. I made a mod and I shared it with other folks that enjoy mods. They are two separate forums where different things are talked about. I wasn't promoting myself in anyway This guy, however saw the two posts and said rude things that only served to belittle someone. I agree, had I been promoting myself it would have been in poor taste. I can also see how putting a watermark of your company on your images could be poor in taste.
> 
> ...


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

I asked a mod to provide some guidance on what is and isn't kosher. 
Hopefully they'll be able to reply.

What anyone does, or doesn't, like beyond that, is between them and their scroll wheel.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

bluloo said:


> I asked a mod to provide some guidance on what is and isn't kosher.
> Hopefully they'll be able to reply.
> 
> What anyone does, or doesn't, like beyond that, is between them and their scroll wheel.


If my .02 cents are worth anything, I don't see anything wrong with it. I see watermarks promoting tons of photographers on this site, which again I don't see anything wrong with (I love their pro pics). But if we call out one, then they all should be called out and that would be a shame.

And FWIW, I didn't even realize that he had any watches for sale.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

But this isn't a photography site, with photography sponsors _paying_ to advertise their wares.

Personally, I don't like seeing links to other people's commercial sites in their non-FS postings. 
It quickly feels like spam, and if I wanted to see ads, I'd do a Google search.

Sometimes, even the sponsored stuff can be a bit too much for me, but it's what keeps the site alive for the rest of us, so c'est la vie.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I hear ya, but this issue kinda reminds me of the guy in Oregon who was fined for collecting rainwater.
> 
> Whether it's enough to form a small lake or fill a few barrels, it's hard to draw the line on the amount of water that one is entitled to, when it falls on one's own property.
> 
> ...


Quite an interesting discussion. I've seen examples of forum members (not this forum!) using every day carry threads to peak interest in their item(s) which just so happens to be for sale a few weeks down the road/when enough hype has built up. In knife forums, in EDC forums, in musical instruments. What is great is how civilized this debate is. IMO, posting a picture of a modded watch, whether it's for sale or isn't shouldn't make a difference. However, if I were looking at those same pictures, full disclosure of this status would be appreciated.

Game on!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

I think that posting an item for sale , then after the FS thread is made , to then come in here and post up pics of the watch or watches you first placed for sale , may or may not be wrong, BIMHO it is in bad taste

But posting a build here 1st , than deciding hey I have 6 zillion mods let me thin the herd so to speak , and or out with the old to make way for the new , so you post it for sale after , that is not wrong, and is also not in bad taste if you wait a good 24 hours before making the FS thread 

we all know how fast we buy and sell , mod , change our minds about what is kept and what is not 

as far as someone I need not say who or whom, that do mods for others for profit coming in here and posting up his stuff made for others , I really truly think that person is not advertising , as the person who the watch is for, is going to post up pictures when they get it anyway 

and to the person who makes it his personal responsibility to call people out and say advertising , ( police , than under them Security guard , than under them compensated snitch, and under them he who likes to point his finger and call advertising ( Truly noble work you do ) 



then again all this is nonsense anyway


----------



## box_of (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

No pictures for a few weeks, I'm afraid.....

Ordered at new SKX.... this time an SKX009K (because its what Seiya had).

Came in in short order, and immediately sent to our esteemed Mr. Duarte, for his excellent care.

This time - one of Jake's new royal blue FFF dials, some snowflake hands (I know... not entirely correct for the FFF), and one of Jake's sapphire superdome's with blue inner AR, and royal blue tsunami 60m bezel insert.

I suspect this one will ride on a Strapcode Super Jubilee, with solid endpieces for the SKX case.

Next.... one of those outrageous TigerUK TST Tuna mods.... and THAT will be the end, for a while at least.

Cheers and hope y'all had a great Christmas!~


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

photoshooter said:


> This is my idea of a perfect Seiko "sub". May I ask where you sourced the bezel insert?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> (I seriously dislike typing on that itty-bitty keyboard)


Thanks!!!
The bezel insert comes from Dagaz...Jake has Sea Urchin items now!


----------



## TMGecko (Mar 28, 2011)

Military


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Full racing green mod


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

color of money ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Maybe I've been desensitized to certain forum protocol, but I just enjoy seeing pictures of modded Seikos in here, regardless of the builder's status as a 'pro' (ie. builds them for income) or 'amateur' (ie. builds 'em hoping not to screw them up) I don't care about the FS status of the particular watch either. I just want to see the final result pictured and build specs, that's what helps us get ideas for future projects, and the more the better.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

cold_beer839 said:


> Maybe I've been desensitized to certain forum protocol, but I just enjoy seeing pictures of modded Seikos in here, regardless of the builder's status as a 'pro' (ie. builds them for income) or 'amateur' (ie. builds 'em hopping not to screw them up) I don't care about the FS status of the particular watch either. I just want to see the final result pictured and build specs, that's what helps us get ideas for feature projects, and the more the better.


i would bet most off all of us in the thread who participate on the regular share your view


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Just my 2c. Its sort of socially awkward to cross post your show n tell item in one place, and offer it for sale in another. OTOH, sometimes that happens out of unforseen events.... or timing.... or whatever. In the interest of getting along, I wouldn't make a big deal out of it occasionally happening. If a certain person made a habit of it, I might feel differently. 

Then again, I don't visit the "For Sale" section here, preferring to drool over the show and tell sections.... and have gotten some really good ideas for my own watches from seeing all the great creative minds put forth their work here.

And I DO love the pictures!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

cold_beer839 said:


> Maybe I've been desensitized to certain forum protocol, but I just enjoy seeing pictures of modded Seikos in here, regardless of the builder's status as a 'pro' (ie. builds them for income) or 'amateur' (ie. builds 'em hopping not to screw them up) I don't care about the FS status of the particular watch either. I just want to see the final result pictured and build specs, that's what helps us get ideas for feature projects, and the more the better.


I agree. This is a place for artisans to share there work as a fellow modder. I think it's demeaning to deny folks the right to share their work because it's for commercial as opposed to personal reasons. A mod is a mod and I think this thread is a good place to share that. As long as people aren't abusing or harassing this thread then I don't see an issue.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

crappysurfer said:


> I agree. This is a place for artisans to share there work as a fellow modder. I think it's demeaning to deny folks the right to share their work because it's for commercial as opposed to personal reasons. A mod is a mod and I think this thread is a good place to share that. As long as people aren't abusing or harassing this thread then I don't see an issue.


Most of the guys who do mods "professionally" started out doing it as a hobby and continue to do it as a hobby. I still make pieces for my own amusement & to use as daily wearers. I'm sure that all the other guys do, too.

I notice that most of the guys in this thread who do mods & full custom pieces, whether as a profession or as a hobby are complimenting and admiring each others' work.. and that's nice |>


----------



## snowboarderesw (Nov 23, 2014)

Got a bunch of new parts in the mail today, hope to have time to mod soon. Thank you Dagaz! Whoop Whoop!


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

FOOGauzie said:


> I notice that most of the guys in this thread who do mods & full custom pieces, whether as a profession or as a hobby are complimenting and admiring each others' work.. and that's nice |>


Total agreement! Could not be better stated!


----------



## JohnDrake (Jul 4, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> I agree. This is a place for artisans to share there work as a fellow modder.


I'll have to remember that! "I'm not wasting money on watches dear--I'm an _artisan_!"


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

JohnDrake said:


> I'll have to remember that! "I'm not wasting money on watches dear--I'm an _artisan_!"


...and similarly, parts purchased incrementally over time don't have the same sticker shock as the purchase price of a big ticket watch


----------



## dustdevil02 (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm planning to mod my snk809 but I don't have any tools. Is it necessary to purchase a movement holder and hand remover?
Thanks.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

dustdevil02 said:


> I'm planning to mod my snk809 but I don't have any tools. Is it necessary to purchase a movement holder and hand remover?
> Thanks.


It's possible to improvise work without the movement holder but if you try to remove hands without proper tools you WILL destroy them.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My Tsunami got a new lease of life with the new midnight blue FFF dial and bezel from Dagaz.

Loving this new combo


----------



## dustdevil02 (Jul 21, 2014)

FOOGauzie said:


> It's possible to improvise work without the movement holder but if you try to remove hands without proper tools you WILL destroy them.


Am I going to damage the movement if I just place it on the table?


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

_*Racing*_ _*Bullet*_


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Type G said:


> _*Racing*_ _*Bullet*_


Looks great!

There's very few watches that this second hand would suit...but I reckon this mod could pull it off! 









(From Dagaz- www.10watches.com)


----------



## GTD. (Apr 12, 2013)

My first mod, not sure if you can really call it a mod there's not much been done.

Seiko Skx799, Watchadoo? strap with Seiko deployment, Bezel minute dots and 5, 10 & 15 markers repainted Humbrol 220 Italian red gloss enamel. 







Sorry the pic isn't better.
I chucked the watch in my ultrasonic cleaner and some of the bezel minute dots were removed so I decided to repaint some of the bezel red.

I'd quite like the silver hands from a Prospex SBDC025 Monster, red hands from a "Dracula" or black hands from a OM with a red tipped second hand. Toying with the idea of painting round the dial lumes in red also considering an exhibition back.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

crappysurfer said:


> I agree. This is a place for artisans to share there work as a fellow modder. I think it's demeaning to deny folks the right to share their work because it's for commercial as opposed to personal reasons. A mod is a mod and I think this thread is a good place to share that. As long as people aren't abusing or harassing this thread then I don't see an issue.


No one is being denied sharing their work because it's commercial. 
The forum rules say that we can't advertise or post links to commercial sites (unless we're a sponsor), and we need to keep FS-related posts in the FS forum. That's it. Full stop.
Many other forums have similar rules.

I think that most, or even all, of us really like seeing each others builds. For me, what's often even better than a nice build, is a great photo of it. 
Some of you mugs are excellent photographers, to boot (I am not one of them, unfortunately).


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

The racing bullet looks great. :-!

It would be cool to see a PS mock-up with that checkered flag seconds.


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

@Johny,bluloo 
Thanks!! that's a good idea this checkered flag seconds hand... ;
I already made some mods with it...


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Rick Nielsen would be proud!


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

dustdevil02 said:


> Am I going to damage the movement if I just place it on the table?


I use padded mouse pad.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice mods!

Hey, I don't know if you are French, but your mods have the same vibe that I see in a lot of recent French designs in general - architecture, fashion, cinema. etc. Jean Nouvel in particular. 
It's a certain "athleticism" that I see, a kind of fascination with "speed" (dromology) and movement in post modern French aesthetics and even philosophy.



Type G said:


> @Johny,bluloo
> Thanks!! that's a good idea this checkered flag seconds hand... ;
> I already made some mods with it...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

1 more Slide Rule


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

What model is that?


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice mods!
> 
> Hey, I don't know if you are French, but your mods have the same vibe that I see in a lot of recent French designs in general - architecture, fashion, cinema. etc. Jean Nouvel in particular.
> It's a certain "athleticism" that I see, a kind of fascination with "speed" (dromology) and movement in post modern French aesthetics and even philosophy.


Thanks a lot Chronopolis for these kind words, It's too much honor...
You are right, I am French.


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

@chronopolis 
I really appreciate the dial of your first mod 

I did this mod with it


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crappysurfer said:


> What model is that?


Tawkin to me?
If so, it's an SRP model. I forget the exact number.
With 4R36 movement inside.


----------



## John10 (Dec 28, 2014)

SNK805 modded with custom dial/hands and switched out the strap with a Hadley Roma leather. I kept the stock seconds hand on both because I think it looks good with a touch of red and because it was the one I was able to get on there properly haha.

Credits to this tutorial - https://www.watchuseek.com/f365/modding-your-seiko-snk-specifically-tutorial-1046760.html


----------



## snowboarderesw (Nov 23, 2014)

watches and parts are at the local shop, super excited to get my mods back


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow! This might be one of my favorite mods! Love this thing. What was the base watch?


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

Type G said:


> Full racing green mod


Wow! This might be one of my favorite mods! Love this thing. What was the base watch?


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

CRAwriter said:


> Wow! This might be one of my favorite mods! Love this thing. What was the base watch?


Thanks a lot!!
The base Watch is a Skx007


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

"Baby Monster"


----------



## ianjw (Oct 2, 2014)

Thought I'd try to cobble together an Explorer-a-like. Simple mod but I like it. It even got the honour of being my NYE watch to see midnight tick over 









Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

c5k0 said:


> View attachment 2477562


is that step up on the bezel removable ?
any chance you might try ?

mod looks great !!!


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Type G said:


> "Baby Monster"


That is nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

cst said:


> That is nice.


Agreed


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

jdmfetish said:


> is that step up on the bezel removable ?
> any chance you might try ?


I don't have the watch but I believe people have checked, and it's not removable =\


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

whoops, accidental double post apparently


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Type G said:


> "Baby Monster"


Very, very nice mod!


----------



## dustdevil02 (Jul 21, 2014)

This is my first mod, it was much more difficult than what I anticipated, especially without proper tools... I dropped the movement and bent the hands, I was afraid I will not be able to wear this watch again. From now on I will be appreciating any mods with a new found respect. 














By the way I was thinking of putting the monster dial on the snk809 but Harold said it won't fit, I guess he's wrong?


Type G said:


> "Baby Monster"


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> I don't have the watch but I believe people have checked, and it's not removable =\


I have not read anything where any owner actually tried to remove the fasteners to say yes or no

if it is not removable why put Faux fasteners?

thanks


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

dustdevil02 said:


> By the way I was thinking of putting the monster dial on the snk809 but Harold said it won't fit, I guess he's wrong?


He probably means an untouched dial with the slightly raised chapter ring still attached. This can be removed and the dial will be 'flat', but leaves tiny holes where the chapter ring locates (though very hard to see unless you're looking for them)


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Type G said:


> "Baby Monster"


No, no, this is an amazing mod! Classy and sporty. Understated and bold! This watch is a beautiful contradiction!

Specs please!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Type G said:


> "Baby Monster"


test-full mod! 
PLEASE do tell! 
where did you get the smooth bezel for the Monster?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Does anyone have a notched monster chapter ring they'd part with?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

jdmfetish said:


> I have not read anything where any owner actually tried to remove the fasteners to say yes or no
> 
> if it is not removable why put Faux fasteners?
> 
> thanks


it was in a thread on the watch, maybe i'm remembering wrong. in either case no one had pics of it taken off...


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i think that none of the owners of the watch want to take a tool to the fasteners to attempt to remove them , as they like the step and did not want to mess with it 

maybe I am wrong


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Does anyone have a notched monster chapter ring they'd part with?


I've got a gen 1 chapter ring if you need it. Shoot me a pm if you can use it.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

The ever versatile SNZH - mod''d with a glow bez insert and a leftover gray dial, and hands.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks great! Did you remove the bezel when you replaced the insert? I couldn't get the bezel off my SNZH whereas with the SKX I found it easy.



Chronopolis said:


> The ever versatile SNZH - mod''d with a glow bez insert and a leftover gray dial, and hands.
> 
> View attachment 2497106
> View attachment 2497122
> View attachment 2497130


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cpl said:


> Looks great! Did you remove the bezel when you replaced the insert? I couldn't get the bezel off my SNZH whereas with the SKX I found it easy.


Yea, you have to remove the bezel, bcz you need to insert a blade in between to get the insert off.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


> i think that none of the owners of the watch want to take a tool to the fasteners to attempt to remove them , as they like the step and did not want to mess with it
> 
> maybe I am wrong


Hey jdm,

Just took a look now.

My smallest Phillips head doesn't fit the screws. Either that, or the grooves in the screws are not deep enough.

I tried a flathead, and the screw does not turn. I'm uncertain if the screw is not turning because of the flathead -- I don't want to force it as the metal seems to be soft. This, along with the narrow cut grooves makes me wonder if the screws are in fact decorative. An interesting observation: all 3 screws are at exactly the same position (phillip head grooves at 11, 2, 5, 8).

EDIT: I have both the steel and black version. Observations above were on the steel.

Correction, on the black version the 3 screws are at different orientations. And, they do not have a black finish.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Juanjo_NY said:


> test-full mod!
> PLEASE do tell!
> where did you get the smooth bezel for the Monster?


It's not a Monster case. 
Looks like an SNK809, or similar, with a Monster dial.

Great looking mod too.


----------



## justaworm (Dec 13, 2014)

Here's my first mod attempt ever. Black bay inspired simple mods. Bezel insert and super oyster from Yobokies. Pretty happy with how it turned out. 

Yobokies quality is okay. The bezel scratches pretty easy and the super oyster end links - one of the end pieces for not sit flush to the watch. Also one of the links between the end link and the band has a larger gap than the other. Small thing but bugs me.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

SBDC025 with Sumo seconds hand and domed AR-coated sapphire. I call it the 'Monster Master'.


----------



## crash red hot (Feb 11, 2012)

Type G, you have some wonderful mods! Thanks for posting them. Very inspiring.



Type G said:


> "Baby Monster"


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Just a bezel insert swap, but wow it is beautiful in the sunlight!


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

cst said:


> That is nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

RedRonin27 said:


> Very, very nice mod!


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> He probably means an untouched dial with the slightly raised chapter ring still attached. This can be removed and the dial will be 'flat', but leaves tiny holes where the chapter ring locates (though very hard to see unless you're looking for them)


+1 No problem to put the Monster dial in the Snk after removing the chapter ring


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> The ever versatile SNZH - mod''d with a glow bez insert and a leftover gray dial, and hands.
> 
> View attachment 2497106
> View attachment 2497122
> View attachment 2497130


Looks really great!!!
And this strap seems to be awesome!
Where did you buy it?


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

bluloo said:


> It's not a Monster case.
> Looks like an SNK809, or similar, with a Monster dial.
> 
> Great looking mod too.


Thanks bluloo!
thanks too for your answer and you're right it's a Snk809


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

crash red hot said:


> Type G, you have some wonderful mods! Thanks for posting them. Very inspiring.


You're welcome! thanks for these kind words


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Blasted mod today


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Type G said:


> Looks really great!!!
> And this strap seems to be awesome!
> Where did you buy it?


Merci, Type G! b-)

I got the strap in e-Vietnam.  on e-Bay. 
She has other sizes, as you need. Ask her.

Good supple leather, and excellent workmanship. |>

24 24mm Rally Racing Scratch Distressed Leather Strap BF70 | eBay


----------



## toosmokeduptosee (Apr 2, 2014)

SKx007 mod on an isofrane, with Stargate sRP493 dial & seconds hand with "stock" 007 minute and hour hands. PO maroon bezel from kontrolsports! on eBay. I hadn't worn it since "last year" and I'm just not ready to change the date. Lol








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Merci, Type G! b-)
> 
> I got the strap in e-Vietnam.  on e-Bay.
> She has other sizes, as you need. Ask her.
> ...


Merci beaucoup or Thanks a lot Chrono'!!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Type G said:


> Blasted mod today


That looks really great like that. |>


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

4 of mine..


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

some SERIOUSLY cool good looking mods on page 310! :-!


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> some SERIOUSLY cool good looking mods on page 310! :-!


Thanks


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

schtozo said:


> 4 of mine..


Nice mods!!

I like this British racing green too...
In addition to the cerakote mods with it I made this:


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

SNKE mod


----------



## snowboarderesw (Nov 23, 2014)

hopefully picking up my modded watches tomorrow!


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Are those Harold's hands? I can't seem to find anybody with C3-P.O. (haha - pun intended) hands in stock.



crappysurfer said:


> SNKE mod


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Sans offensive watermark. I figure I can at least make 1 image per watch without one to post here and not hurt any feelings.

Stealth SNZG13
Sniper gray & graphite black Cerakote
Yobokies Sinn style hands 
Dome sapphire crystal
Sapphire crystal display back
Bond/PVD zulu


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

Great looking mod. Where are you getting the sterile dial from?



subterfuge said:


> Sans offensive watermark. I figure I can at least make 1 image per watch without one to post here and not hurt any feelings.
> 
> Stealth SNZG13
> Sniper gray & graphite black Cerakote
> ...


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

ajuicet said:


> Great looking mod. Where are you getting the sterile dial from?


Thanks, that one was an aftermarket 7002 dial that was stripped and Cerakoted. Feet were clipped & dial dots used- but I'm thinking I want to start soldering new feet when necessary.


----------



## snowboarderesw (Nov 23, 2014)

snowboarderesw said:


> hopefully picking up my modded watches tomorrow!


so my dude was on vacation. . . watches will be ready by Thurs. But to give a hint of the awesomeness that will soon be:

Think Superdome x 3, new hands, new bracelets/nato's. . . should be epic


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

snowboarderesw said:


> so my dude was on vacation. . . watches will be ready by Thurs. But to give a hint of the awesomeness that will soon be:
> 
> Think Superdome x 3, new hands, new bracelets/nato's. . . should be epic


What part of CA are you in? I have a Sumo at a local place to me but not sure how good he is yet.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> Are those Harold's hands? I can't seem to find anybody with C3-P.O. (haha - pun intended) hands in stock.


Yeah, they are.


----------



## snowboarderesw (Nov 23, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> What part of CA are you in? I have a Sumo at a local place to me but not sure how good he is yet.


Place I am trying out is in Sonora. I am up in the mountains nearby. He is an authorized dealer, been there for a couple decades, just an older guy and hence not the fastest.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

snowboarderesw said:


> Place I am trying out is in Sonora. I am up in the mountains nearby. He is an authorized dealer, been there for a couple decades, just an older guy and hence not the fastest.


About 1.5 hours away for me.


----------



## snowboarderesw (Nov 23, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> About 1.5 hours away for me.


Awesome. Where are you? I am just outside Groveland.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

snowboarderesw said:


> Awesome. Where are you? I am just outside Groveland.


Man, there isn't much out there is there? I am in Mountain House, west of Tracy.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Got to wear my new SNZG mod today. It started off as an SNZG09 - which is the green dial version of Seiko's field watch. I hated the green dial, but every replacement dial required use of the existing green chapter ring - which of course would not match my preferred black dial. However, after a long search, Rob from MonsterWatches was able to find one for me.

This turned out to be a difficult watch to mod, due to the chapter ring, and due to it being a 3 o'clock crown (many more options exist for 4 o'clock). I needed to have the metal tabs on the dial clipped to make the 4 o'clock P38 dial fit, which also meant that adhesive tape was necessary to secure the dial (we will see how that works out).

If you look closely, the chapter ring and dial are not exactly matched. However, I think that is due to the dial, not installation. Specifically, I don't think the dial is uniformly spaced as some parts of the dial match the chapter ring ticks and other parts don't.

The dial and chapter ring are black, but are different materials. So in some light the chapter ring looks darker and other light the dial looks darker. Strange.

I chose C1 hands, but in retrospect would have gone with C3, and the hands lose their lume much quicker than the Seiko chapter ring, and the hands are starker white than the chapter ring (as you would expect). The dial was supposed to be C1, but there is very little effective lume at all on it.

You will notice scratches on the crystal, as I had worn the watch quite a bit. Oh well. Someday I may go Sapphire for it.

I studied a lot of different Flieger-influenced watches before settling on this design. The chapter ring is not typically a feature of most Flieger designs, but in this case it adds just enough depth to make things a bit more interesting. In other words, I think as a whole it conforms to the Flieger genre, while having just the right dose of distinctiveness. Of course it is subjective, but I am damn happy with the result.

Black chapter ring: MonsterWatches
P38 Dial: Yobokies
Tri-color Plongeur hands: Yobokies

I would like to give a special shout out to our friend MrBurrows, who was kind enough to spend some time with me discussing designs and experiences modding his SNZG. A few of his works are still among my favorite SNGZ mods.

I also have to give credit where it is due, to Thomas from Thomas Watch in Pleasanton, California for actually _doing _the mod (the hard part). He is patient, great to talk with, and all around awesome to work with. When you find folks who are as passionate about your hobby as you are, and as professional in their dealings as he is, it makes it easy to want to support their business.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

subterfuge said:


> Thanks, that one was an aftermarket 7002 dial that was stripped and Cerakoted. Feet were clipped & dial dots used- but I'm thinking I want to start soldering new feet when necessary.


I toyed with that idea too. 
Check out the dial feet soldering machines if you go that way. There are one or two producers out there.


----------



## snowboarderesw (Nov 23, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> Man, there isn't much out there is there? I am in Mountain House, west of Tracy.


Couple pizza joints and some deer. . . that's about it.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

heres the latest on the BFK, Yobokies sapphire and hands


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

Now with more NH36 movement..


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## snowboarderesw (Nov 23, 2014)

*So here they are. Finally! SKX 007/009 and A35 all with the Dagaz Superdome conversion and new hands. By far the best choices I have made in watches lately. Gone is the annoying lume reflection, the hands match the lume perfectly, and the Superdome conversion makes them feel like much more expensive watches. Local shop in Sonora, CA charged $120 total for everything, fair enough in my book. Cheers.
*
*SKXA35*









*Lume
*

*SKX009*


*SKX007
*

*Side profile*


*Superdome
*

*and one final lume shot
*


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bako (Jan 9, 2015)

First post, first modded Seiko. Brand new from Rakuten (126.00 delivered to the East Coast in four days!) with Plongeurs by MCWW, Crystal Times dome, Yobokies lumed bezel insert, and anodized aluminum chapter ring and polished shark mesh from eBay.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

First mod for me! Skx009 with Dagaz: double dome blue AR, inner blue bezel insert, POcean hour/minute and red ball second hand. Hirsch Pure blue strap. It was made at ECWW, thanks Duarte.








The 009 dial color is tough to match with parts and in 90% of lighting so far, it looks black more than blue to me.








Seikocean? I'm going to try to build my next mod thanks to great tips and ideas here, thanks WUS.

Sent from my iPad using telekinesis.


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Type G said:


> http://s838.photobucket.com/user/Flat8/media/2014-10-21172145_zps8d9f3eb2.jpg.html


Excuse my ignorane, but what is it?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

I thought this photo turned out well...I know I already posted this mod. SNKE01


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

/\/\I love this watch. Nice work!


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Type G said:


>


Excuse my ignorance, but what is it?


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> I thought this photo turned out well...I know I already posted this mod. SNKE01


Very nice mod!!!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Here's a few pics of a mod I did as a gift for a family member.

The recipient has small wrists and he's a big F1 fan and does a little karting himself...so here's what I came up with:

-Base-Seiko SKX033/031 with a triplock crown conversion (I bought it already done)
-Ne15 movement
-Display back
-Domed sapphire
-Ebay silver Rolex Sub bezel insert (I forget exactly where from)
-Dagaz Black Bay style dial
-Dagaz Sword hands for hour and minute
-Dagaz chequered flag second hand
-Di-Modell Rallye strap

-He loves it...thankfully...he's not a WIS but I told him the ne15 was a decent engine upgrade which he liked the sound of and he likes looking through the back at it! 

























And on my wrist:


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Boogey Man said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is it?


That's a Snkk93, blasted, case modified around the crown, Yobokies dial&hands

Another mod:


----------



## justaworm (Dec 13, 2014)

snowboarderesw said:


> *So here they are. Finally! SKX 007/009 and A35 all with the Dagaz Superdome conversion and new hands. By far the best choices I have made in watches lately. Gone is the annoying lume reflection, the hands match the lume perfectly, and the Superdome conversion makes them feel like much more expensive watches. Local shop in Sonora, CA charged $120 total for everything, fair enough in my book. Cheers.
> *
> *SKXA35*
> 
> ...


Hey, with the SKX009 mod, did you get the bezel insert & sapphire from Jake (Dagaz 10watches)? It's nice that the pip also has lume.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Type G said:


>


Looks good!

What is the base model?

Envoyé de mon GT-N8010 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ups snkk93

Envoyé de mon GT-N8010 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

bricem13 said:


> Looks good!
> 
> What is the base model?
> 
> Envoyé de mon GT-N8010 en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks a lot


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

SNKH63 
Graphite black Cerakote
Sapphire crystal
mil style dateless dial
Sinn style H/M hands
Red arrow S hand


----------



## snowboarderesw (Nov 23, 2014)

All of the parts are from Dagaz. The bezels are part of the superdome conversion kits.


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

[ My apologies, I just noticed this is a Seiko/Citizen themed mod forum, I've got to stop being so distracted!!] Scurfa Diver One PVD with a Dagaz milsub bezel insert (before and after pic):








I was able to pry off the old insert with no damage and without popping off the bezel. I think this bezel looks better on the PVD Scurfa, but I'm keeping the original bezel on my stainless steel Scurfa.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

CCJ said:


> Scurfa Diver One PVD with a Dagaz milsub bezel insert (before and after pic):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a direct fit?


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Just put this SKX mod together tonight. I've had the parts since September, been waiting on case/bezel/crown to get back from Cerakote job since August (it came back today, ugh).

-SKX Case & Crown
-SKX007 Dial & Chapter Ring
-7S26B
-Yobokies Big Grip Bezel
-Dagaz Superdome Kit
-Yobokies Tri-color Plongeur Hand Set
-Isofrane Strap


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

^^^ Looks fantastic - has to be one of my favorite mods ever!

I am glad to see the color combo work: I have the same hands coming from Yobokies, and I will add them to my PVD solar SNE245. I view it as kind of a Bell & Ross BR02-92 homage: Bell & Ross Official Site

If you don't mind me asking, what did the big grip bezel run you? I will be doing a Planet Monster mod to my new '007, but I may deviate and add the big grip bezel because it is so damn cool.

And BTW, go Tarheels!


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

I actually got this one free, Harold sent me the wrong bezel back in the summer and told me to just keep it. I think they are around $50 though. Tarheels pulled one out of the hat today, barely beat them Cards.


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Type G said:


> That's a Snkk93, blasted, case modified around the crown, Yobokies dial&hands


Holy crap....I like....


----------



## CCJ (Nov 14, 2011)

FOOGauzie said:


> Is it a direct fit?


In terms of width it's a perfect fit. However the outer edge is taller than the bezel so it sticks out by about 0.5mm. It's not a deal breaker but height-wise not a perfect fit.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

CCJ said:


> In terms of width it's a perfect fit. However the outer edge is taller than the bezel so it sticks out by about 0.5mm. It's not a deal breaker but height-wise not a perfect fit.


Right on...Thanks!


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Boogey Man said:


> Holy crap....I like....


Thanks!!!


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

cold_beer839 said:


> Just put this SKX mod together tonight. I've had the parts since September, been waiting on case/bezel/crown to get back from Cerakote job since August (it came back today, ugh).
> 
> -SKX Case & Crown
> -SKX007 Dial & Chapter Ring
> ...


Well done!!!! These cerakote mods are awesome!!


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

More cerakote mods


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

Type G said:


> More cerakote mods


Fantastic mod. Can I know where you get the cerakote done?


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot Sabarig 
Cerakote has been done in France: AB decometal

More pics...


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

@Type G, how much to do Cerakote ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jake,

I would really liked to have used one of your Triple Grip bezels on my latest mod instead of the Yobokies Big Grip. Do you have any plans for bringing that one back?

Sabarig, 

MCWW did the coating on my watch here in the US, but I think any place that does Cerakote could do a watch case (it's a common finish on modified and restored firearms). You just have to tell them which areas are not to be coated (crown threads, inside watch case, area between bezel and crown, area on bezel where insert will be seated, seal landing area under case back). The coating adds just a tiny bit of thickness, so you don't want certain areas to receive the coatings (pretty much anywhere that will not be seen on the completed watch).


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Wicked dial. I've be on the hunt for something very similar. How is the lume?



subterfuge said:


> SNKH63
> Graphite black Cerakote
> Sapphire crystal
> mil style dateless dial
> ...


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry to spam the thread, but I'm in a bit of a jam and I'm guessing this thread has more 4R36/NH36 knowledgeable folks than any of the other sub-forums.

Mods: if my post is in violation of thread policy, please let me know. Thanks.



I toasted a 4R36 movement a few days ago. Decided to tear it apart because the date wheel was malfunctioning. I've reassembled/disassembled 3 or 4 times now with still no success.

I'm considering giving up and replacing the movement all together. Is there a source besides Startimesupply for NH36/4R36 that will ship to Canada? Or, on the off chance somebody has a spare movement and is willing to sell/trade, give me a shout please. 

Thank you in advanced!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## cavanmok (Jan 8, 2015)

No major mods here because this model doesn't have any bezels that fit yet...

Just threw on a leather NATO today


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


Did you mod or purchase? This looks awesome

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> @Type G, how much to do Cerakote ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


around $95


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


>


A very nice mod, an "Hamilton spirit" that I really appreciate!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Type G said:


> A very nice mod, an "Hamilton spirit" that I really appreciate!


Some of the inspiration came from "The Murph Watch" from Interstellar.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> Wicked dial. I've be on the hunt for something very similar. How is the lume?


No lume on the #s, only the small square markers. Lume is ok, not amazing. I'd bet Jake's dateless MIL 24 HR. SUPERLUMINOVA dial would have better lume, and it has lume on the 12,3,6,9 numerals.


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Some of the inspiration came from "The Murph Watch" from Interstellar.


Well done!!!

I made this with the same base Watch...


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Some more cerakote mods

just for fun...


and more seriously


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Type G , you Oliver ?

jdmfetish
Travis


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> Type G , you Oliver ?
> 
> jdmfetish
> Travis


How do you know?


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Greetings All,

Here's the latest...









(Wish I'd cleaned the dust off it, I promise it's on the outside). Fairly straightforward hand swap right? Not if you do it like me and start with a 009...lol.









Interesting how blue that looks, they looked like regular dark blue 009 color to the eye but I had a high power flashlight on it and that's how they turned out in the photo. But I digress...

Basically how this transpired is I purchased a 007 and modded it into this (thanks Watcher for the inspiration, unashamedly copied yours):









Note how I accidentally took a decent picture...But back on topic, so basically I decided I wanted 007 again because, well, I didn't have one but I _did_ have the three parts and hands (so six parts I guess actually). And if I bought another 007 then I'd have two sets of 007 parts, technically, but no 009 parts and what if I needed some 009 parts someday? The only conclusion was to get an 009 and turn it into a 007. Obviously.

So that's where I'm at today. Will there be another batch of 009 parts coming through here that stay installed to go with these two? Likely...

















Cheers!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Type G said:


> How do you know?


geographic location + Heavy use of cerakote = Oliver

Travis here in the USA


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

had some time for a couple mods yesterday.

before









during









after









not sure I like the explorer fully, a little too much polished aluminum bling all over it with the chapter ring and smooth bezel. Might move the dial and hands to an SNK and it would fit better. or maybe put in an all black chapter ring.

any ideas on how to secure a chapter ring on the 6309? with a dial dot maybe? I had it aligned nicely but then when adjusting the time the chapter ring turns a bit sometimes.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Mod of Seiko Monster SKX779


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

120 said:


>


This SKX with blue dial is very nice


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

What about modding action shots?


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

crappysurfer said:


> What about modding action shots?


Now, that takes talent.


----------



## dustdevil02 (Jul 21, 2014)

Anyone tried using a nail clipper as hand remover?:think:


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

dustdevil02 said:


> Anyone tried using a nail clipper as hand remover?:think:


That sounds like a bad idea...like using a chef's knife to install a screw when you could just use a screwdriver. Why not use the correct tool? There's no shortage of hands removers out there. ;-)


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

dustdevil02 said:


> Anyone tried using a nail clipper as hand remover?:think:


No because that would destroy the hands and probably the pinion.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

120 said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> Here's the latest...
> 
> ...


...*very* nice photo! |>

one day someone is going to come out with a lighter blue carib bezel...i'm still searching.


----------



## 3009972 (Aug 26, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> ...*very* nice photo! |>
> 
> one day someone is going to come out with a lighter blue carib bezel...i'm still searching.


Don't worry, if someone comes up with one, FOOGauzie/Dagaz/10watches.com will find the source and start selling them. Just like he did for all the bezel inserts from Kontrolsports! on eBay. And they will be just as cheap.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for another great job Bluloo !


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jake,

Any plans on bringing back the Triple Grip Bezel? That was the best SKX aftermarket bezel ever made.


----------



## spuds288 (Jun 11, 2012)

cold_beer839 said:


> Jake,
> 
> Any plans on bringing back the Triple Grip Bezel? That was the best SKX aftermarket bezel ever made.


Please! Do it! I would love to use them.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

triple grip bezel would be a huge hit on here, but it seems no one has the capability or will to make them anymore


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

put me down for 3 x grip Jake


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

pretty happy with this one.


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

What's a Triple Grip?


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Boogey Man said:


> What's a Triple Grip?


It's a bezel that has three rows of "teeth" instead of two. Would love to have one as well. Not my pic...








Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Very happy with this SKX mod.

I dub it the 'little devil' with a fire and lightening seconds hand. Looks good on a black bracelet!!

I am still not sure if I will keep the Orange Milgauss hand or paint it Red to match. It seems to brighten the watch a bit with the Orange colour.

I may also PVD or Cerakote the case and crown in the future...

Perhaps a dome crystal?

Will have to see how much I want to spend on a mod....

Before.










After










Wrist shots



















Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Got my Bombfrog cerakoted because of my nickel allergy.

Simply love it now!


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

deluded said:


> Got my Bombfrog cerakoted because of my nickel allergy.
> 
> Simply love it now!


Sent you a pm.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

justadad said:


> Sent you a pm.


PM replied.


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Racing spirit mod just for fun made a sunday afternoon


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

jdmfetish said:


> put me down for 3 x grip Jake


The deal is, they were designed by Noah & I and I for the Tsunami Ltd. Ed. in three finishes along with some standard style ones also in three finishes. There was overrun for the brushed and polished SS bezels so some were put up for sale. Noah wanted both the watch and those bezels to remain limited and promised customers that the watch and its unique parts were limited, and before he passed away he expressed once more to me that it was his wish that the Tsunami and its dials, bezels & crowns not be manufactured for sale again. I realise that I could sell a lot more of those but I choose to respect his promise and wish.


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Is there any members in Sydney that help with mods?


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

error


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Boogey Man said:


> Is there any members in Sydney that help with mods?


Yeah. Is there a mod you want done?


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

There will be a few.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Boogey Man said:


> There will be a few.


PM me


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

what is the base model for this one?
does the crown look like its sucked into the case?



Wimpy said:


> View attachment 1553724


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

captain_hx said:


> what is the base model for this one?
> does the crown look like its sucked into the case?


not sure. looks like an SNK809 to me maybe, with the bezel part polished and perhaps a new crown?


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

My first assembly thanks to all of the info here at WUS, still nervous with crystal and hands installation but it works and I like it for a field watch.








Started with an x171, added, x011 dial, a tan superdome, chapter ring from Dagaz...








...and a Hirsch hevea strap. This strap is like butter compared to the Pure model IMO.

Sent from my iPad using telekinesis.


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Kinesis said:


> My first assembly thanks to all of the info here at WUS, still nervous with crystal and hands installation but it works and I like it for a field watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like a lot this 011 dial with this chapter ring too


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

So nothing is finished yet and this is just a temporary place holder until the real watch arrives, but I thought I'd tease you guys with some new parts I'm working on. Check out that bezel insert (it's a bad picture because I'm not trying to reveal too much).


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> So nothing is finished yet and this is just a temporary place holder until the real watch arrives, but I thought I'd tease you guys with some new parts I'm working on. Check out that bezel insert (it's a bad picture because I'm not trying to reveal too much).


Demascus?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> Demascus?


Mokume-gane


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

My most recent by Carlowus.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Mokume-gane


Very cool.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Just for Info: got my bezel inserts from a dealer from ebay. Quality is very good, inkl. adhesive inlay sticker. 10 days to Germany. Very low price.
0444B Dark Green Color Bezel Insert for 7S26 Scuba Diver SKX 007 009 Parts | eBay


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> My most recent by Carlowus.


What is this? Specs please! Love the vintage style at what looks to be a larger case size!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

justadad said:


> What is this? Specs please! Love the vintage style at what looks to be a larger case size!


It is a stock SNKN01 case, chapter ring and strap with a SNKF07 (BFS) dial and the hands are from the SNZH55. It is large at 44mm but wears nicely. I would like to find the bracelet for it or maybe shark mesh.


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> It is a stock SNKN01 case, chapter ring and strap with a SNKF07 (BFS) dial and the hands are from the SNZH55. It is large at 44mm but wears nicely. I would like to find the bracelet for it or maybe shark mesh.


Thanks! I'm shopping!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

7002 with new bezel insert


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

indeed it looks like a snk809 case

thanks for your input mcnabbanov



mcnabbanov said:


> not sure. looks like an SNK809 to me maybe, with the bezel part polished and perhaps a new crown?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

captain_hx said:


> indeed it looks like a snk809 case
> 
> thanks for your input mcnabbanov


That's just a stock SNK809


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

i'm not referring to the picture in my last post. 
you must read a few post back to get the idea of our discussion.



crappysurfer said:


> That's just a stock SNK809


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Another blasted one


----------



## aam (Feb 16, 2010)

Type G said:


> Another blasted one


nice one.. where'd you get the hands?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

aam said:


> nice one.. where'd you get the hands?


Uhh, Sumo.


----------



## aam (Feb 16, 2010)

Buellrider said:


> Uhh, Sumo.


good answer.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

She's purdy.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

took said:


> This looks awesome
> 
> Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


Thanks


----------



## aam (Feb 16, 2010)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


I want one!


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Awesome look, wish you could find a red bracelet! JMHO, but the Orange Milgauss hand would look Bad A fully lumed to match the dial markers. Can I ask who the chapter ring is from?



cyberwarhol said:


> Very happy with this SKX mod.
> 
> I dub it the 'little devil' with a fire and lightening seconds hand. Looks good on a black bracelet!!
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Graham3 said:


> Awesome look, wish you could find a red bracelet! JMHO, but the Orange Milgauss hand would look Bad A fully lumed to match the dial markers. Can I ask who the chapter ring is from?


I actually have a red bracelet that match the chapter ring. However it is for a Swatch irony and I am keeping it there for now....

The chapter ring is from Dagaz. He has a matted ones and shinny aluminum ones.

The matching lume for the Milgauss second hand and dial markers would be soooo amazing. Thanks for the suggestion. Perhaps one day I might consider that. 

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


love that. seiko should erally release more white-dial divers...


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

aam said:


> nice one.. where'd you get the hands?


Thanks a lot!!
that's right that it is Sumo hands....


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Another Blumo dial mod I made the last year...


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Type G said:


> Another Blumo dial mod I made the last year...


That looks awesome. Love it! Really nice work.


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

FOOGauzie said:


> That looks awesome. Love it! Really nice work.


Thanks a lot!! I love it too!


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Another mod of the last year...black cerakote mod



Bad picture :'(


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Type G said:


> Another mod of the last year...black cerakote mod
> 
> 
> 
> Bad picture :'(


Great mod! :-!


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot Monocrom!!!!


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Eskimo (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Type G, 
This dial is great. Where'd you get it? Would it fit a SKX007?


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Eskimo said:


> Hi Type G,
> This dial is great. Where'd you get it? Would it fit a SKX007?


Thanks Eskimo
You will find the dial *here*
Another picture of the same dial in a Skx007


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Type G said:


>


is the base an SNK with a bracelet? looks great, nails that 70s vibe


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Type G said:


> Thanks Eskimo
> You will find the dial *here*
> Another picture of the same dial in a Skx007


Oliver what bracelet is this on your SKX
Best 
Travis


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

This is my newest mod.

The base is an SRP277.

I've modded the dial and hands with Dagaz parts and put it on this bund strap...mainly as it's the only 20mm/20mm strap I had and I wanted to use the Seiko 20mm buckle it came with to match the case...but I actually quite like it.


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> is the base an SNK with a bracelet? looks great, nails that 70s vibe


Thanks a lot!!
You're right that's a Snk809 base with the stock blasted bracelet


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> This is my newest mod.
> 
> The base is an SRP277.
> 
> I've modded the dial and hands with Dagaz parts and put it on this bund strap...mainly as it's the only 20mm/20mm strap I had and I wanted to use the Seiko 20mm buckle it came with to match the case...but I actually quite like it.


That looks great!!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Type G said:


> That looks great!!


Thanks...that's quite a compliment coming from a guy with a million awesome mods!


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> Oliver what bracelet is this on your SKX
> Best
> Travis


The bracelet comes from Ricky_us ricky_us on eBay
Best
Oliver


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Black monster hands, x171 dial, x007 date wheel, super jubilee and dagaz chapter/bezel.









Sent from my iPad using telekinesis.


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Thanks...that's quite a compliment coming from a guy with a million awesome mods!


It's too much honor!


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Kinesis said:


> Black monster hands, x171 dial, x007 date wheel, super jubilee and dagaz chapter/bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it a lot!!!

The black Shogun hands are great on this mod

I like the Skx171 dial too...


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Type G said:


> The bracelet comes from Ricky_us ricky_us on eBay
> Best
> Oliver


I got mine here. Just need to manipulate the end links a little to fit. I got a black one as well for my 'Devil' mod

http://m.ebay.ca/itm/251802821071?nav=SEARCH



















Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> This is my newest mod.
> 
> The base is an SRP277.
> 
> I've modded the dial and hands with Dagaz parts and put it on this bund strap...mainly as it's the only 20mm/20mm strap I had and I wanted to use the Seiko 20mm buckle it came with to match the case...but I actually quite like it.


Wow, some great stuff, guys.. John, this is GREAT looking. I love everything about it. |>|>


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I like the 171 dial. Wish it came on the 007.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

cpl said:


> I like the 171 dial. Wish it came on the 007.


Just get you a 171 and buy the 007 bezel. It pops right on.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

FOOGauzie said:


> Wow, some great stuff, guys.. John, this is GREAT looking. I love everything about it. |>|>


Thanks man, I've tried this dial in a few watches, but I think I finally found 'the one' it's staying in.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> This is my newest mod.
> 
> The base is an SRP277.
> 
> I've modded the dial and hands with Dagaz parts and put it on this bund strap...mainly as it's the only 20mm/20mm strap I had and I wanted to use the Seiko 20mm buckle it came with to match the case...but I actually quite like it.


Looks great! I'm contemplating a similar mod. This pretty much convinced me to go ahead with it.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

c5k0 said:


> Looks great! I'm contemplating a similar mod. This pretty much convinced me to go ahead with it.


Thanks...This group of watches is getting harder to find...I wish I'd thought of this earlier to be honest.

I went for the SRP277 as the base in the end, but if you're not already familiar, you might want to look at-
SRP263/265/67 and SRP269/271/263/275/277


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Cool mod! :-!
Excellent choice of base.
I;d like to do one myself with that dial. I might choose different hands though.



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> This is my newest mod. The base is an SRP277.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Cool mod! :-!
> Excellent choice of base.
> I;d like to do one myself with that dial. I might choose different hands though.


Thanks, yes it's a decent base watch for a mod-I like the 4r46 movement, and chunky crown and it's got 100m WR...and drilled lugs!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Type G said:


> The bracelet comes from Ricky_us ricky_us on eBay
> Best
> Oliver


looks very good


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

Type G said:


> The bracelet comes from Ricky_us ricky_us on eBay
> Best
> Oliver


Hows the quality?


----------



## jaeiger (Mar 9, 2014)

My first mod: fifty five fathoms explorer



















SNKM57 Base, Dagaz hands and dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

I've had a Seiko 7002 laying around a while with parts to do my first mod. I've always loved the orange bezel Omega PO but can never justify the cost of getting one so I decided to build my own mod homage. I wish I could have found a face with orange numbers... but I'm supper partial to applied indices (don't like them just painted on) so I went with the Dagaz face.

Hands and Bezel from yobokies.


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

On the way back from Yobokies. Changed the dial and sapphire crystal. Ill change the bezel to red and put a super oyster on it. Cant wait.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

7002 with PO insert


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Just a teaser.


----------



## Markluge (Apr 6, 2012)

Skeleton dial


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Just waiting on the polished chapter ring....Then I need to decide on a strap/bracelet :think:


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh, crap! I was going to ask if a dial could be done the same way! That is awesome. G


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Just waiting on the polished chapter ring....Then I need to decide on a strap/bracelet :think:


Is that a SKX base? Where did you get the red Milgauss seconds hand? I have an orange one on my mod and debating if I should change it to red.

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

SKX007 and I got it from yobokies.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

crappysurfer said:


> Just waiting on the polished chapter ring....Then I need to decide on a strap/bracelet :think:


WOW..._Psychedelic! _b-)


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

kylegarland said:


> Hows the quality?


That's quite good for the low price, however I will change the buckle


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Classic but I love it!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

crappysurfer said:


> Just waiting on the polished chapter ring....Then I need to decide on a strap/bracelet :think:


Very different, that's cool.

If you've already gone this crazy with the dial and bezel...you may as well carry on with the strap! 









http://www.suigeneric.com

Or maybe get a natural undyed leather Nato/Zulu and engrave/stain/burn a pattern into it to match/compliment the dial and bezel?


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Another one based on my Skx171 mod...






Have a nice weekend!!


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

cyberwarhol said:


> Is that a SKX base? Where did you get the red Milgauss seconds hand? I have an orange one on my mod and debating if I should change it to red.
> 
> Sent from myusing Tapatalk


If you cannot find the red seconds hand you are looking for, you can try painting the one you have. There are a few threads here about painting hands.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Type G said:


> Another one based on my Skx171 mod...
> 
> Have a nice weekend!!


What bezel is that?


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

7002 mod


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Type G said:


> Another one based on my Skx171 mod...


Outstanding.


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> What bezel is that?


SNZF17 bezel? maybe?


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

That's a Parnis submariner bezel


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> Outstanding.


Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Sarb021 "mod"


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks great. So really it is a SARB045?


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> Looks great. So really it is a SARB045?


The story of my sarb021 through pics..


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Military cerakote


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Snowflake mod


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

I hate the stock bezel on my new SKX007, so I filed new cuts into it. I am pretty happy with the result. See some more details about how I did it if interested: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/skx-max-grip-bezel-mod-1474417.html#post12067385








It won't stay in this form for long though. I bought it with the sole intention of making a Planet Monster mod. So while I wait for the parts to come in, let me take this opportunity for a shout-out to ASRSPR: You, sir, (or ma'am as it may be) have created my all-time favorite watch design, including mods and factory stock. Well done.


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

Type G said:


> Snowflake mod


Geez you're killing me! Can hardly keep up with the awesomeness that you've been posting. Details on this one??

Kyle


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

kylegarland said:


> Geez you're killing me! Can hardly keep up with the awesomeness that you've been posting. Details on this one??
> 
> Kyle


I'll take a stab.

Base watch SKX033/1. Crown guards ground down, crown replaced with larger one.

Double domed sapphire. White snowflake hands, blue snowflake dial and blue sub bezel insert.

Then a president style bracelet.


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

kylegarland said:


> Geez you're killing me! Can hardly keep up with the awesomeness that you've been posting. Details on this one??
> 
> Kyle





crappysurfer said:


> I'll take a stab.
> 
> Base watch SKX033/1. Crown guards ground down, crown replaced with larger one.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Kyle!! that's too much honor
You're right crappysurfer! Well done: Perfect description, there's only the bracelet that is a William Jean Super Oyster


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Silver dial mod


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Type G said:


> Silver dial mod


Oooooooohhh...The rarely seen "Bullit" réhaut |>


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

Type G said:


> Thanks a lot Kyle!! that's too much honor
> You're right crappysurfer! Well done: Perfect description, there's only the bracelet that is a William Jean Super Oyster


I'm assuming the dial and crystal are from Jake? Where did you get the insert? I'm seriously coveting this so much.

Kyle


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Looks like a generic blue sub insert*

Edit:* Wrong watch


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

FOOGauzie said:


> Oooooooohhh...The rarely seen "Bullit" réhaut |>


Thanks
That's the Skxa53 chapter ring


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

kylegarland said:


> I'm assuming the dial and crystal are from Jake? Where did you get the insert? I'm seriously coveting this so much.
> 
> Kyle


Thanks Kyle
That's a blue Submariner replacement bezel insert bought on ebay


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Pending satin BB build


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

It's got a Seiko movement, so I say it counts.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Type G said:


> Military cerakote


could you say where you got the cerakote done and how much it cost approximately? great looking mod


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

It's complete. The polished chapter ring arrived, and my oh my, it reflects so much more light. It looks wonderful!


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> could you say where you got the cerakote done and how much it cost approximately? great looking mod


Thanks!
The cerakote has been done in France 
Ab Deco Metal - Tous les traitements de surface à votre disposition !
around 100$


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

bluloo said:


> Pending satin BB build
> 
> View attachment 2741401


An awesome mod bluloo!! I love it


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Your mod is like a work of art, great!


crappysurfer said:


> It's complete. The polished chapter ring arrived, and my oh my, it reflects so much more light. It looks wonderful!


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Slimline 6309-7290


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> Slimline 6309-7290
> 
> View attachment 2752305
> 
> ...


love it! got a stealth 007 en route/re-mod (date wheel issue) - was told that dials without date cutouts weren't available. i'm a date guy anyway, but this looks good!


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> love it! got a stealth 007 en route/re-mod (date wheel issue) - was told that dials without date cutouts weren't available. i'm a date guy anyway, but this looks good!


Thanks. The first time I've done major reprofiling on a case. That dial that was originally for an ETA mvt. I Cerakoted it for a potential project that never came through, so I decided to put it to use. I also have some California style dials that are dateless that can be stripped & painted.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

subterfuge said:


> Slimline 6309-7290
> 
> View attachment 2752305


It's like a cross between Sinn and Movado. Looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grad (Jun 26, 2013)

I finally got my yobokies parts after 2 wks of waiting & I'm excited to have my snk809 come together soon. Pictures up & coming.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

subterfuge said:


> Slimline 6309-7290
> 
> View attachment 2752305
> 
> ...


Had several similar case mods planned for some time. Never got around to investing the time...

Great work :-!


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> It's complete. The polished chapter ring arrived, and my oh my, it reflects so much more light. It looks wonderful!


Just beautiful.



deluded said:


> It's like a cross between Sinn and Movado. Looks good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





bluloo said:


> Had several similar case mods planned for some time. Never got around to investing the time...
> 
> Great work :-!


Thanks guys. It ended up being a gift for my uncle who used to have a Movado with a crystal on the dial he wanted to be rid of, so it is good that it brings that name to mind. And yes, bluloo, an investment in time, and a new appreciation for Seiko's case design philosophy, and metalwork in general, especially on a watch case where detail is critical.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> Thanks. The first time I've done major reprofiling on a case. That dial that was originally for an ETA mvt. I Cerakoted it for a potential project that never came through, so I decided to put it to use. I also have some California style dials that are dateless that can be stripped & painted.


awesome! i always tip my hat to modders...it takes a certain skill set to maneuver around small parts to put together art.

and...since chronopolis so astutely pointed out...i know the group wants pictures and not just a bunch of yakking posts, so here you go gang, my date stealth (based off a 007):


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

The Watcher said:


> awesome! i always tip my hat to modders...it takes a certain skill set to maneuver around small parts to put together art.
> 
> and...since chronopolis so astutely pointed out...i know the group wants pictures and not just a bunch of yakking posts, so here you go gang, my date stealth (based off a 007):
> 
> View attachment 2760882


very nice. I have a similar mod (same hand concept, chapter ring) - yak yak -  no nice pics from me yet though, Chrono.  I should get on that....


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

DAGAZ dial, chapter ring, hands, bezel insert. 
CT super dome sapphire
Strapcode endmill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi everybody,

my green dial mod :

SRP275 case with SRP537 dial & hands
































































have a nice day


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> Slimline 6309-7290
> 
> View attachment 2752305
> 
> ...


Beautiful re-profile of the case.
Will be an excellent case for the MM dial & hands !


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

subterfuge said:


> Slimline 6309-7290
> 
> View attachment 2752305
> 
> ...


Excellent mods! Big fan of stealth dials, here's a couple I've done.
dP


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

May I ask where you got the dial/hands?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Another killa mod!! 
I don't recall seeing those hands at Dagaz.



c5k0 said:


> DAGAZ dial, chapter ring, hands, bezel insert.
> CT super dome sapphire
> Strapcode endmill
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RWBurge (Dec 12, 2011)

SSC015 with BOR, sapphire, and plongeur hands from Yobokies. Changes the whole look of the piece. Still searching for a ceramic/sapphire bezel insert. Feelers out everywhere but so far no luck. Not enough aftermarket parts yet for this watch and Seiko doesn't publish the size specs to allow me to source parts from others. Please PM me if you have any ideas.


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

nicoGT said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> my green dial mod :
> 
> ...


I really like your great green dial mod !!!!


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Another killa mod!!
> I don't recall seeing those hands at Dagaz.


Stiletto Black C3. Same shade of black as the dial -- They blend into the dial perfectly. Kudo's to Jake for paying attention to details like this! Thanks for fantastic service.


----------



## laminads (Nov 4, 2014)

do any of you seiko modders here have an original dark navy dial (from skx009 or 6309 or anything really) leftover? i'd actually prefer an older one that's a little beat it up. i'm trying to fix up a ebay phillipines frankenseiko that came with a gross fake dial.

or does anybody know where i can purchase one of these dials? http://www.mcbroom.biz/PMWF/BFTP/Seiko_6309-729A_2010-12-12(1).jpg

(edit) since i started a new page. pix of said frankenseiko with overly bleached bezel


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Not sure if the sterile chapter ring will stay but figured I'd show it in case anyone's considering the idea:










Cheers!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> Excellent mods! Big fan of stealth dials, here's a couple I've done.
> dP


Dan, your work and collection is always top notch.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> Stiletto Black C3. Same shade of black as the dial -- They blend into the dial perfectly. Kudo's to Jake for paying attention to details like this! Thanks for fantastic service.


this! same hands used on my stealth mod...a tip of the hat to Jake as well (i see you on here, take a bow, man)


----------



## aam (Feb 16, 2010)

Dan Pierce said:


> Excellent mods! Big fan of stealth dials, here's a couple I've done.
> dP


Any chance of a lume shot?


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

accidentalsuccess said:


> May I ask where you got the dial/hands?


I bought a SRP537 
I mod the SRP537 with SRP275 dial, & SNZH57 hands


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

The Watcher said:


> this! same hands used on my stealth mod...a tip of the hat to Jake as well (i see you on here, take a bow, man)


Thanks very, very much but it's you guys who those the parts & use them in such striking configurations. c5k0, that is REALLY good looking & the Strapcode bracelet looks great. Interesting how it's pretty much the opposite of Dan Pierce's smooth bezeled, all black dialed piece but both watches come off so visually balanced & aesthetically pleasing.



c5k0 said:


>





Dan Pierce said:


>


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

aam said:


> Any chance of a lume shot?


thats a good one!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

The Watcher said:


> Dan, your work and collection is always top notch.


Thanks, my friend!



aam said:


> Any chance of a lume shot?


Not a chance.;-)
dP


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

FOOGauzie said:


> Thanks very, very much but it's you guys who those the parts & use them in such striking configurations. c5k0, that is REALLY good looking & the Strapcode bracelet looks great. Interesting how it's pretty much the opposite of Dan Pierce's smooth bezeled, all black dialed piece but both watches come off so visually balanced & aesthetically pleasing.


Thanks! It's taken me a while to appreciate exactly that: Visual balance of different parts - hands, dial, chapter ring, bezel, bracelet - and SPACE. Most of my mods are crowded, which I prefer, but this dial / hands combo worked out awesome. It has been difficult for me to include other watches in the rotation...

Again, thank you for supplying us with the resources to make these possible.


----------



## jlgoh (Feb 6, 2014)

Special thanks to this thread,
Seiko 7002-700A as base, hands by Dagaz, Dial from Raffles 29mm (sanded down to fit), Sternkreuz HH acrylic domed crystal 32.6mm (secured with GS crystal cement), new insert,
Chapter ring sterilized(sand paper to remove markings) ,Reshaped bezels for a simplistic and flat look (super hard work! but there is no turning back), brushed and slightly reshaped case.








very pleased with the result =D


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## souvlaki (Nov 28, 2012)

Undertheradar, 

Amazing mod. What's the story?


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Very nice. It was a 007 with a molded bezel?


Type G said:


>


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks Chris 
That's a stock 007 bezel just blasted

close-up on this blasted bezel


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

This treatment changes a lot the look of the stock bezel
Another blasted bezel on stock 007 case


Stock 007 bezel on the left and brushed one on the right

Brushed one on the left and blasted one on right


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

More Cerakote...



Stock 007 *vs* _Cerakote_
__


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

Nothing special as this mod is widely done but for me its my first attempt ob modding a watch and lm very happy with the result.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

captain_hx said:


> Nothing special as this mod is widely done but for me its my first attempt ob modding a watch and lm very happy with the result.
> View attachment 2787866


nicely done :-!


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hmm, I have a bead blaster...and a 007...




























Those look great G!


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

khd said:


> nicely done :-!


thanks! Now l'm craving for more mods


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

khd said:


> nicely done :-!


+1


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

More cerakote...


----------



## grad (Jun 26, 2013)

@Type G. I like your diver. What strap is that?


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

grad said:


> @Type G. I like your diver. What strap is that?


Thanks a lot grad
If you speak about my black cerakote, the PVD black Zulu is here ZULU MILITARY NATO WATCH STRAP 5 RINGS BLACK PVD HARDWARE | eBay


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

I love the blue dials too...


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

Type G said:


> More cerakote...


Another stellar mod. Where did you get the sumo dial??


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

final form for this one-

6309-7040 SuperMatte
Aftermarket 6105 low dome hardlex
Charcoal chapter ring
Dagaz black SOXA dial
Dagaz B&XW orange H/M hands
Dagaz Stiletto S hand (IIRC)
Dagaz Big # 60 min bezel insert
black 5 ring PVD zulu strap


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

7002 mod and SKX031 Mod


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

kylegarland said:


> Another stellar mod. Where did you get the sumo dial??


Thanks Kyle!
It was possibe to order one with Rob Monsterwathes.com, however it seems that his website doesn't work anymore... :'(


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Type G said:


> Thanks Kyle!
> It was possibe to order one with Rob Monsterwathes.com, however it seems that his website doesn't work anymore... :'(


Haha, I've always imagined that you just had a whole stack of discarded sumos missing their dials... :-d

I must say, after seeing all of your awesome mods using those dials, I think Seiko should ship the SKX007/009 with a sumo dial as standard!


----------



## opmetal (Jan 19, 2015)

The site you're looking for is monsterwatches.nl 



Type G said:


> Thanks Kyle!
> It was possibe to order one with Rob Monsterwathes.com, however it seems that his website doesn't work anymore... :'(


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

khd said:


> Haha, I've always imagined that you just had a whole stack of discarded sumos missing their dials... :-d
> 
> I must say, after seeing all of your awesome mods using those dials, I think Seiko should ship the SKX007/009 with a sumo dial as standard!


Thanks! 

More Sumo dials...


----------



## Adcadet (Dec 14, 2013)

Skx007 with dagaz apocalypse dial, and 6105 hands, black chapter ring, and flat sapphire crystal by Duarte at NEWW with a Murphy bezel on a Strapcode super engineer 2 bracelet. Two nice photos are courtesy of Duarte. Dust courtesy of me.










"If you can't learn to do something well, learn to enjoy doing it poorly."


----------



## Adcadet (Dec 14, 2013)

SNZH with FFF sunburst blue dial and bezel insert with stock hands and crystal by NEWW on a Crown & Buckle Harbor Long.

Two nice photos are courtesy of Duarte.

Love the lume.



























"If you can't learn to do something well, learn to enjoy doing it poorly."


----------



## Adcadet (Dec 14, 2013)

SNZH55 with a black and silver BB tribute dial and hydro hands on stock bracelet. Two nice photos are courtesy of Duarte.




























"If you can't learn to do something well, learn to enjoy doing it poorly."


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Type G said:


> Thanks!
> 
> More Sumo dials...


Wow! Love this look!


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

deluded said:


> Wow! Love this look!


X2. The blue leather combo is a winner.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

For some reason, I can't attach more than three images tonite, per post. Weird.

Anyway, there's some new ones. Parts courtesy Jake B at Dagaz, and workmanship by Durarte at NEWW. Bezel's from Dave Murphy. Bracelets from Strapcode.

You'll notice a Typhoon II from Jake B as well (up in those pictures someplace) and for comparison, and Orange Sumo. My apologies to Jake for changing out his excellent bracelet, but for me the "Engineer" type just feels better for extended wear.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX031 with new Sapphireglas


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

My First mod!!!
Nothing original but it works, and I think it rocks. Can't wait for another project.

SKX007
All parts from 10watches

Thanks to Belokan for posting step by step mod instructions. , and Jake for answering my noob questions


----------



## John10 (Dec 28, 2014)

mbordes said:


> My First mod!!!
> Nothing original but it works, and I think it rocks. Can't wait for another project.
> 
> SKX007
> ...


Congrats! The blue dial with orange minute hand definitely rocks.


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Saphire, skx031 dial and red bezzle


----------



## Seiko-man35 (Dec 4, 2014)

IWW 6105-8110 mod. Sacrilegious!! Looks great though!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grad (Jun 26, 2013)

SNK809 with 4.5 Date Dial, 656 Hr & Min hands, Spear second hand







Dome Crystal w/AR coating







Lume

All parts I bought from Yobokies. I had a local shop install them for $35.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

CharlieBandroid said:


>


I've been thinking my SKX011 needs an Endmill instead of a Super Oyster.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

mbordes said:


> My First mod!!!
> Nothing original but it works, and I think it rocks. Can't wait for another project.
> 
> SKX007
> ...


Very cool! I've got one of these dials and am impatiently waiting for a crystal press I ordered to arrive... So thanks for tiding me over


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you!!! Wearing it today and I keep catching myself looking at it.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

007
Dagaz dial
Bezel insert was used - It looks like Dagaz to me
Yobokies hands, bezel
Crystal used. 
Strapcode endmill.

Planning on swapping bezel and insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

Ohhhhhh....Noooooooo! Be careful my friend, the "55" seems innocent and demure but it is the gateway drug to the "Hard Stuff". Nice mod, can't wait to see your next one 



captain_hx said:


> Nothing special as this mod is widely done but for me its my first attempt ob modding a watch and lm very happy with the result.
> View attachment 2787866


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

SXK007 with some Dagaz parts and a Super-Jubilee


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

deluded said:


> Wow! Love this look!





jkpa said:


> X2. The blue leather combo is a winner.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

This will get an Orange and black hirsch Robby but I like the way it came together.









Sent from my iPad using telekinesis.


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Black monster hands on a black dial are awesome. I wish the lume "tone" matched indices better though.


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

Help. I used the hands and day wheel from my snzh55 on my skx007 and the day is not aligned correctly with the date. Does anyone know a way to fix this?
Or is it just that the day wheel of the snzh55 which has a 7s36 movement is not compatible with the 7s26 movement on the skx007?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

captain_hx said:


> View attachment 2858833


Bsc its a swap from 3pm crown position to 3.45pm crown position.
To correct this, you will needs to swap the 'day' wheel from the SKX movt.


----------



## Galeocerdoshark (Feb 4, 2015)

Just a simple strap swap on both of these 5s...


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

xzqt said:


> To correct this, you will needs to swap the 'day' wheel from the SKX movt.


Hi xzqt and thanks for your answer.

This got my a bit confused

Do you mean the small plastic gear or the big day disk?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

captain_hx said:


> Hi xzqt and thanks for your answer.
> 
> This got my a bit confused
> 
> Do you mean the small plastic gear or the big day disk?


The day wheel from a 3 o'clock is different from the 4 o'clock.

I'm horrible at swapping wheels. My fix would be swapping to the proper movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

Ill swap back to the original day disk. 
Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## 4overthru3 (Jul 19, 2013)

Type G said:


>


Awesome Dial. Can it be used on an SKX007 conversion?


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

4overthru3 said:


> Awesome Dial. Can it be used on an SKX007 conversion?


Looks like a shogun dial, so you'd have to remove the dial feet and use dial dots. Definitely possible though.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Does anyone have the smoke tinted domed sapphire from Dagaz? If so, could you please post pics?


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

3pointross said:


> Looks like a shogun dial, so you'd have to remove the dial feet and use dial dots. Definitely possible though.


Exactly!!


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Just for fun...


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

ViperGuy said:


> Does anyone have the smoke tinted domed sapphire from Dagaz? If so, could you please post pics?


I had one in my black Tsunami.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

cold_beer839 said:


> I had one in my black Tsunami.


Thanks! Almost can't tell a difference between that and the non tinted.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

A case swap to Super Oyster, stock bezel and insert and a CrystalTime double dome (yellow AR).


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

MM hands, domed sapphire, mesh bracelet, lumed bezel (need more practice).


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm working on my first mod, a straightforward SOXA with Dial/Hands/Bezel insert/Chapter Ring from Jake B. Here it is with dial and hands fitted, case work still in progress..









Fitting my first set of hands was certainly a learning experience - fitting the seconds hand was a grim ordeal, but I'm reasonably confident that I've got it right, the movement ticks as it ought to, and the hands don't seem to interfere with each other's travel, so I'm quite happy!

I've got a sapphire crystal for the case, I'm just waiting for a crystal gasket to be delivered from CousinsUK and then I can put everything together and post a finished shot!


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

subterfuge said:


> Slimline 6309-7290
> 
> View attachment 2752305


Has anyone thought of putting this dial in an SNZG? Where would I find a dial like this?


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Boogey Man said:


> Has anyone thought of putting this dial in an SNZG? Where would I find a dial like this?


That is a sterile, dateless dial, Cerakoted graphite black.

This is a sniper gray dial in an SNZG13, though it does have the date cutout:


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Perfect! That's the look I am after, but I think I want a matte finished stainless case rather than coloured. 

Where would I start looking for a dial like that? And I have also read somewhere that removing date wheels makes the movement more reliable. Thoughts?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

That one was a 7002 aftermarket dial that I trimmed the dial feet on. You just need to find a dial, sand it a little, then paint to taste.

As for great reliability with removing the date wheel- I suppose there would be a little less strain on the movement, but I wouldn't worry about it. You're more likely to smack it on a door jamb or drop it and cause movement problems than excessive wear from the date wheel.


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Subterfuge, where are you located? Is this something you could do for me and send to Australia?


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I finally received a crystal gasket for my SKX007 in the post, so it was time to put everything together! SOXA dial, handset and brushed aluminium chapter ring from Jake B, blue-AR shallow-dome sapphire from crystaltimes on ebay.









BOTH watch-repair places in my crappy little one-horse town chickened out of fitting the crystal for me (!), claiming that it was too tricky and they didn't have the right dies for their presses etc, so I fitted it myself using my bench vice. The fit isn't perfectly level, the crystal is ever-so-slightly higher on the right side, but it'll do for now. I have a spare crystal gasket to redo it if the first one isn't reusable.

For a first attempt at modding I'm pretty pleased, nothing seems to have gone disastrously wrong, the watch appears to be keeping time as well as it did before I opened it up!

I'm not sure about the mesh strap, it looks okay, but I think I might go for a Super Engineer 2 from strapcode, what do you think?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

fishfingers said:


> I finally received a crystal gasket for my SKX007 in the post, so it was time to put everything together! SOXA dial, handset and brushed aluminium chapter ring from Jake B, blue-AR shallow-dome sapphire from crystaltimes on ebay.
> 
> BOTH watch-repair places in my crappy little one-horse town chickened out of fitting the crystal for me (!), claiming that it was too tricky and they didn't have the right dies for their presses etc, so I fitted it myself using my bench vice. The fit isn't perfectly level, the crystal is ever-so-slightly higher on the right side, but it'll do for now. I have a spare crystal gasket to redo it if the first one isn't reusable.
> 
> I'm not sure about the mesh strap, it looks okay, but I think I might go for a Super Engineer 2 from strapcode, what do you think?


Looks great. I prefer mesh over S.E.2. If the crystal is not sitting flat, don't get it wet.

You may want to consider dropping $20 on one of these. 

New Watch Press Set Back Case Cover Closer Crystal Glass Fitting Watchmaker Tool | eBay


----------



## Squall (Mar 12, 2014)

Finally had the time to mod this snzh53 fifty five fathoms

dial from dagaz. Used back the original hour and minute hands. Changed to a flying meat ball second hand.





Pics from my crappy mobile phone camera


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

u








Now hiring - 36mm domed sapphire crystal. All applicants welcome.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> Now hiring - 36mm domed sapphire crystal. All applicants welcome.


How thick?


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

C5k0 - don't worry, I'm no diver, this watch is land-duty only, if I need waterproofing I'll use my Armida a8!
I've been looking at getting a crystal press to fit the glass, but I'm a bit concerned that 2 properly equipped watch repair places declined the job! Is it really that tricky?
Either way, for my first mod I'm very happy, it's a nice feeling to look at my wrist and think "I did that!"


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll have to measure. You have a source? sweet... Will send you PM


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

fishfingers said:


> C5k0 - don't worry, I'm no diver, this watch is land-duty only, if I need waterproofing I'll use my Armida a8!
> I've been looking at getting a crystal press to fit the glass, but I'm a bit concerned that 2 properly equipped watch repair places declined the job! Is it really that tricky?
> Either way, for my first mod I'm very happy, it's a nice feeling to look at my wrist and think "I did that!"


It's pretty straight forward. Easier than lining up the second hand, IMO. 

Definitely satisfying wearing your own mods.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

I particularly like the way the "flying meatball" ineracts with the inscribed circle on the dial. That is one of the nicest handset choices I've seen for that dial. Very well done!

There's a picture of mine here (somewhere back in the thread), and while I won't change it, I sure do like yours better!



Squall said:


> Finally had the time to mod this snzh53 fifty five fathoms
> 
> dial from dagaz. Used back the original hour and minute hands. Changed to a flying meat ball second hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Squall (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

hwa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this combo. Seems that most people use the orange minutes hand with the silver dial....This looks great.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Both SNK809s
Saphire from Yobokies, rest from Dagaz.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

FOOGauzie said:


> I love this combo. Seems that most people use the orange minutes hand with the silver dial....This looks great.


+1


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

CharlieBandroid said:


> +1


+2 
Here it's mine..


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

FOOGauzie said:


> I love this combo. Seems that most people use the orange minutes hand with the silver dial....This looks great.


Thanks. The black chapter ring also works well, though it doesn't show so well in pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I was tempted to use the black 6105-style hands on my silver soxa, but I decided to go with the classic black & orange set from Dagaz to match up with the orange outer ring on the bezel insert. Gives me an excuse to buy some orange-striped NATOs too!
The only thing that bothers me about the soxa hands is that the hour hand seems so small with its tiny strip of lume.


----------



## hyper007 (Jan 22, 2015)

Type G said:


> +2
> Here it's mine..


That bracelet is nice. Where'd you get it? Does it have solid endlinks?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My baby tuna mod. I know Yobokies has a slight dome crystal for this watch. Is there any other source where I can buy a super dome or at least double dome crystal for my watch?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

My mod is almost complete. I just need to put on my Super Oyster bracelet when I get home.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I apologise for the crappy picture, but here it is on the Super Oyster.










I'm not usually a fan of bracelets and none of my watches are on bracelets, but this one looks and feels great!

I'm probably gonna be wearing it on the bracelet for the foreseeable future.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Looks like I celebrated completing my SOXA too soon, the hour hand has got a bit out-of-sync, it's slightly ahead of where it should be. This suggests that the minute hand is dragging it at some point in the cycle..
Do you reckon I have to pull and refit the hand set, or can this be remedied with some judicious poking?


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

chriscentro said:


> My baby tuna mod. I know Yobokies has a slight dome crystal for this watch. Is there any other source where I can buy a super dome or at least double dome crystal for my watch?


I´ve done a baby brother of yours a while ago and used dagaz superdome for the BM/OM but I doubt it´ll fit yours...


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

KUNISMAN said:


> I´ve done a baby brother of yours a while ago and used dagaz superdome for the BM/OM but I doubt it´ll fit yours...
> View attachment 2951282
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951290


How do you guys do the baby tuna mod? Can you list the parts needed and the source please .. Great mod.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Mine isn t a "baby tuna" but a snze99 that I used the baby tuna hands, skx007 dial and a superdome from dagaz that normaly is used on the monster.


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

hyper007 said:


> That bracelet is nice. Where'd you get it? Does it have solid endlinks?


I bought it on eBay ricky_us seller but sorry no solid endlinks


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Just done!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

I got my Murphy smooth bezels in the other day, and decided to play around with some parts I had been working on. This is my take on a minimalist SKX007


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm not sure what model this is any more. I bought it new because I liked the yellow face. I kept the face and hands because the lume is great. I changed the crystal for a Yobokies double convex AR 4.5mm sapphire, changed the chapter ring and bezel insert. I just install an engineer bracelet, which I must say is super comfortable and really rounds out the watch.


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

This Seiko Monster Pirate Watch was fun to do. I made one for my son in the Marines (his handle is pirate) and liked it so much I made one for myself. Yobokies face and crystal. I went with smaller hands because I think it matches the index marks well.


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>Soxa Calypso mod*

Soxa Calypso mod gets the most compliments when I wear it. It's been a while so I'm not sure where I sourced everything.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The set









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaun0181 (Dec 17, 2012)

Diver meets Aviator (007 & 803)









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Alpinist mod close up


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

7002 with Pepsi dial and yellow chapter ring, add new hands in white with yellow borders and 22mm black leather strap. The colour is to represent the flag of Colombia where I spend the winter months.


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Hard to see, but it has a domed crystal on there too.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Dude, that black/blue one is beautiful. What watch did you start with? Definitely doesn't look like a 007.



hwa said:


> The set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Dude, that black/blue one is beautiful. What watch did you start with? Definitely doesn't look like a 007.


Thanks! 007 to start, strapcode oyster, Dagaz for everything else but hands, which came from MCWW. But, the hidden gem is I replaced 7s26 with NE15 and crown/stem from rob at monsterwatches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

hwa said:


> Thanks! 007 to start, strapcode oyster, Dagaz for everything else but hands, which came from MCWW. But, the hidden gem is I replaced 7s26 with NE15 and crown/stem from rob at monsterwatches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. Nice. I'm actually building the same exact watch. Or at the least similar, minus the movement. Here is the watch im going off of. It's from Dagaz.


----------



## hyper007 (Jan 22, 2015)

hwa said:


> Thanks! 007 to start, strapcode oyster, Dagaz for everything else but hands, which came from MCWW. But, the hidden gem is I replaced 7s26 with NE15 and crown/stem from rob at monsterwatches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Even though your dial is dateless, do you still keep the date wheel on the NE15 when you put it in? Or does it not matter?


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Seiko 5126-8130 rally diver spirit


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

hyper007 said:


> Even though your dial is dateless, do you still keep the date wheel on the NE15 when you put it in? Or does it not matter?


Kept it in. Easy to remove though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't usually like watches with smooth bezels, preferring rotating diver's type. But, your watch is absolutely stunning. Good job. Worth well more than the passing "like" on this forum. Just outstandting. Good job.

[added later]
On reflection, I think it almost has a sort of SteamPunk quality. Very impressive!



crappysurfer said:


> Hard to see, but it has a domed crystal on there too.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Type G said:


> Seiko 5126-8130 rally diver spirit


love rally divers. wore one (mod) today


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

ajuicet said:


> View attachment 2960674


Sen....ingsational!


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

The Watcher said:


> love rally divers. wore one (mod) today
> 
> View attachment 2965682


Love rally diver spirit You're silver dial mod is awesome!!

some more pics of rally/racing mods


I change the second hand on this mod for a red one


----------



## toosmokeduptosee (Apr 2, 2014)

In this 007 case, a 4R36 was installed. So, I now have hacking and hand-winding which I am very excited about! Also note, "big grip" bezel from harold, with blue insert from ebay. Movement and Hands from my stargate II. Received the stem and crown for the 4R36 movement from another forum member. The hardest part of this mod is locating the proper stem and crown. I would guess it could be found on Esslinger but I cannot confirm.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Type G said:


> Love rally diver spirit You're silver dial mod is awesome!!
> 
> some more pics of rally/racing mods


all great mods...if the green dial ever comes up from dagaz again i may get one. i really like the strap on this one! ^


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Last ones of this guy.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Bee yew tea full piece! |>
There's gold and there's gold.

Those folks who crap on all gold watches as being "blingy" or "grampa" watches...
Dang blind bats! :-!



crappysurfer said:


> Last ones of this guy.


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

The Watcher said:


> all great mods...if the green dial ever comes up from dagaz again i may get one. i really like the strap on this one! ^


Thanks a lot  The strap comes from a Yema Rallygraf, the buckle is very nice


The green dial with black cerakote


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

As close as I want to get to an explorer

















Sent from my iPad using telekinesis.


----------



## aam (Feb 16, 2010)

Completed this just yesterday. Thinking of modding my Skx011 now. Wondering what handset to use. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

aam said:


> Completed this just yesterday. Thinking of modding my Skx011 now. Wondering what handset to use. Any suggestions?
> View attachment 2974514


Hands with a black outline compliment the 011 indices nicely, IMO.









Sent from my iPad using telekinesis.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Bought the 007 and parts I will need to do my build, today. I'll post pics when it is completed. Really looking forward to this build.


----------



## Edgar Sousa (Jan 30, 2015)

Leder band, in monster srp313j1


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ViperGuy said:


> Bought the 007 and parts I will need to do my build, today. I'll post pics when it is completed. Really looking forward to this build.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Nothing very original, but finally did my Blue Soxa mod yesterday... my second ever mod, and first on an SKX.









Unfortunately it had 3 issues... fleck of dust under the crystal, minute and hour hands out of sync by 15 mins, and the seconds hand kept catching on the minute hand and stopping :roll:. After numerous attempts to fix it up last night (I just about threw it out the window when my wife helpfully suggested "remember, it's supposed to be fun dear" :-x) I gave up and slept on it. I ended up waking up in the middle of the night, suddenly realizing that I'd put the tips to my hand setter in back to front!!!

Back to the workbench tonight, and it's all working perfectly after a 10 minute fix up :-!. More (crappy phone) pics:


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

Incoming from Duarte of NEWW. Great service and fast turnaround!

SKX007-Dial from Yobokies, hands and insert from 10dotwatches


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

khd said:


> I ended up waking up in the middle of the night, suddenly realizing that I'd put the tips to my hand setter in back to front!!!


Guilt of the same crime.

Great minds think alike...


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow, 5 days and 352 pages of Seiko mods! I am blown away at the quality of work page after page in this thread. My other half is not going to like the repercussions of finding this thread. I already have a have watch problem, but I have a feeling that my problem is about to get worse. Crapysurfer, DP, Type G and many others here just hit it out of the park with each new post.

Being a car nut as well, Type G your nods to Lotus, Porsche, Ferrari, Gulf, Lemans and BMW are great! That leather watch strap from Yema Rallygraf with the brake calipers buckle is really over the top. I have done a bit of Googling for that one but have not found it yet. Do you mind pointing me directly to the source you used to buy it?

I hope I can learn and take up this side of the watch hobby with the skill and taste level I have seen here and contribute in the future with some of my own.

Thanks! 
Buzzed


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Buzzedhornet said:


> Wow, 5 days and 352 pages of Seiko mods! I am blown away at the quality of work page after page in this thread. My other half is not going to like the repercussions of finding this thread. I already have a have watch problem, but I have a feeling that my problem is about to get worse. Crapysurfer, DP, Type G and many others here just hit it out of the park with each new post.
> 
> Being a car nut as well, Type G your nods to Lotus, Porsche, Ferrari, Gulf, Lemans and BMW are great! That leather watch strap from Yema Rallygraf with the brake calipers buckle is really over the top. I have done a bit of Googling for that one but have not found it yet. Do you mind pointing me directly to the source you used to buy it?
> 
> ...


The hardest part is the seconds hand. Everything else is pretty manageable if you are patient and think through each step BEFORE you start. Levering off the bezel can be a breeze, or you can scratch hell out of the case and send the bezel flying across the room!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aam (Feb 16, 2010)

hwa said:


> The hardest part is the seconds hand. Everything else is pretty manageable if you are patient and think through each step BEFORE you start. Levering off the bezel can be a breeze, or you can scratch hell out of the case and send the bezel flying across the room!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The hardest part for me is opening up the case. Sometimes you get casebacks that are done up incredibly tight. That really pisses me off.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

aam said:


> The hardest part for me is opening up the case. Sometimes you get casebacks that are done up incredibly tight. That really pisses me off.


Take a piece of paper, do a pencil rubbing of the back, tape the paper to a block of wood, drive some finish nails in the right spots leaving just about a 1/4" showing, et voila, custom case cracker! Mine works perfectly, never a slip!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

another mod...tip of the hat to the great dan pierce on the hands


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Love that one, Watcher, great bezel/strap combo!

I've managed to fix my hour hand problem on my SOXA, seems to be working fine now!:-!
Took the hands off last night, and refitting them was suspiciously easy compared to the first time, all 3 hands fitted in about 5 minutes, and everything seems to be happy for now!









Still not sure about straps, I like the comfort of the mesh, but I'm considering other bracelet options, and maybe a grey nato with thin orange stripe for more casual times.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

hwa said:


> The hardest part is the seconds hand. Everything else is pretty manageable if you are patient and think through each step BEFORE you start. Levering off the bezel can be a breeze, or you can scratch hell out of the case and send the bezel flying across the room!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1... Also, read the awesome step by step guide by Belokan, it's really helpful!

Hey, if I can do it pretty much anyone can :-!


----------



## JerylTan (Jan 21, 2013)

khd said:


> Nothing very original, but finally did my Blue Soxa mod yesterday... my second ever mod, and first on an SKX.
> 
> View attachment 2979178
> 
> ...


Wow that looks exactly like the 1 i had 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Still messing around with my 009, not sure exactly how this might end up - but I do have a domed crystal on the way...


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

deluded said:


> I apologise for the crappy picture, but here it is on the Super Oyster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks a lot better on the isofrane imo, needs that black contrast. love the pic of it on the rubber strap


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

mcnabbanov said:


> looks a lot better on the isofrane imo, needs that black contrast. love the pic of it on the rubber strap


Thanks! I do love the contrast as you have mentioned, but the Super Oyster just feels so good! Now I'm undecided again. Maybe I'll get a black leather strap and throw that into the equation as well. Haha!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Whaddya know, I do have a black leather strap!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Anybody know where to find a straight end 19mm bracelet for this old seiko? Too short and extra links long gone. Super oyster and engineer I think are too thick.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I saw that the seller on E-Prey, Watchadoo, had 19 mm bands.


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

My bad.....it was SeikoPrince. .... http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=400778800130&alt=web


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

70's looking Sumo on the left.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX007 Mod with SNZF17 (Mini Sumo) dial and Hands, Second Hand from Sumo, Bezel insert from Yobokies


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

JerylTan said:


> Wow that looks exactly like the 1 i had
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep... Looks like only the seconds hand and chapter ring are different! Yours looks really cool on the oyster bracelet - maybe I should consider that for mine instead of the mesh :think:


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

My last one...


----------



## cst (Mar 29, 2013)

Type G said:


> My last one...


That's nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

That's really good-looking TypeG - is it a dark green face and bezel there, or is that the light?


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

cst said:


> That's nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

fishfingers said:


> That's really good-looking TypeG - is it a dark green face and bezel there, or is that the light?


Thanks!
That's a green Sarb059 dial and a dark green bezel insert


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Type G said:


> My last one...





Type G said:


> Thanks!
> That's a green Sarb059 dial and a dark green bezel insert


Yet another awesome mod from you! Like most of your other work, it looks like it could be a model actually produced by Seiko thanks to that SARB dial... Let's hope Seiko browse this thread once in a while for some inspiration


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Not much of a mod, but I always hated the compass bezel on the SBDL021 so I swapped if for a brown planet ocean style one...I'm pretty happy with it.

The outer diameter of this SKX size insert is fine, but the inner diameter is slightly short of the crystal, but I think I can live with it.

On a burgundy leather strap from Steveostraps at the moment as it matches the bezel insert.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I decided to change the insert for a stainless steel one...


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Picked up this cheeky little chap for a handful of pocket change today in a second-hand shop:









I'm not a big wearer of gold/gold-ish watches in general, but it was super-cheap. Worth it for the movement even if I discard the case. Anyone got any suggestion for modding it? I had a quick peek at Dagazfor dials/hand, but tbh there wasn't much that I thought would improve it..

As ever with Seiko, the lume is impeccable, and the dial/hands are tasteful, so I'm not sure where to go with this one...


----------



## spazthecat (Feb 28, 2012)

-SKX007 with Murphy bezel, DLC'd.
-Yobokies Marine Master Dial and Hands


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Like the DLC look. Will have to look for someone in the Bristol area of the UK who can do this.


spazthecat said:


> -SKX007 with Murphy bezel, DLC'd.
> -Yobokies Marine Master Dial and Hands
> 
> View attachment 3046146
> ...


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Not much of a mod, but I always hated the compass bezel on the SBDL021 so I swapped if for a brown planet ocean style one...I'm pretty happy with it.
> 
> The outer diameter of this SKX size insert is fine, but the inner diameter is slightly short of the crystal, but I think I can live with it.
> 
> ...


That looks awesome!


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi folks

I am about to start a new project, but I do not know the exact dimensions of the glass.

The watch is in transit, but I have purchased the hands, the dial, the strap, and I would like to change the glass for something domed....

*It the SNZG15. It looks like a 36mm glass, but without the watch, I cannot remove it to confirm. Anyone know what size it is?*

I'm going for a stealth version, much like the one earlier in this thread (they say copying is the best form of compliment ;-)).

Thanks for anyone that replies/reads etc.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

deluded said:


> That looks awesome!


Thanks...I ended up switching it to the stainless bezel in the end though as I felt it looked better and could be worn with more strap options etc.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

shokka9 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I am about to start a new project, but I do not know the exact dimensions of the glass.
> 
> ...


I just bought the sapphire replacement option direct from Yobokies...not sure what size it is, sorry.


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Yeah, I was thinking that. I have his Sapphires in all my other mods (SKX, SNK & SNZF), but they are exactly inexpensive. 

We could be classed as neighbours ;-). I am in Manchester, not a million miles away!

I always end up spending more on modding than the watch itself! I was trying to do this one as cheap as possible.

Thanks for the reply.

(Email sent to Harold  - ORDERED ONE FROM HAROLD)


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> View attachment 3040130


CHESTNUT roasting by an open SOLAR fire.. b-)


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

35mm.

I believe Yobokies offers them. I don't know what his stock levels are like. Best to drop him an email.



shokka9 said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I am about to start a new project, but I do not know the exact dimensions of the glass.
> 
> ...


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

fishfingers said:


> Picked up this cheeky little chap for a handful of pocket change today in a second-hand shop:
> 
> View attachment 3046018
> 
> ...


Maybe you could do one of these dials with gold accents...








Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.








Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

I'm not sure, but perhaps if you teamed them up with Mercedes hands they'd give that non-diver a bit of an explorer vibe?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Thanks...I ended up switching it to the stainless bezel in the end though as I felt it looked better and could be worn with more strap options etc.


I saw that too! That looks nice too! You have a knack for this man. Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpn (Jan 27, 2015)

Type G said:


> My last one...


Love the dial, could you tell me where you got it from?

Thanks in advance


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

shokka9 said:


> Yeah, I was thinking that. I have his Sapphires in all my other mods (SKX, SNK & SNZF), but they are exactly inexpensive.
> 
> We could be classed as neighbours ;-). I am in Manchester, not a million miles away!
> 
> ...


Howdy neighbour! That's pretty damn close compared to most of the guys on here that I speak too. ;-)

I look forward to seeing pics of your mod once it's finished.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

It's funny you should mention those - I'm planning to do red/gold Black Bay mod on my SNZH55 when Jake gets those dials and the gold snowflake hands back in, so I probably won't do 2 with the same dial. Might be quite nice to try the "dagaz expedition" explorer-type dial with the stock hands, perhaps..


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Howdy neighbour! That's pretty damn close compared to most of the guys on here that I speak too. ;-)
> 
> I look forward to seeing pics of your mod once it's finished.


Yeah, that's what I thought! Bolton to Manchester is nothing compared to the other guys here!

I will post photos of course, I'm just waiting for the hands, dial & sapphire. The watch arrived and the strap, so it is wearing the strap. Hopefully everything else will arrive this week!

I think I will have to sell my SNK809, as it's just too small. The domed sapphire alone cost more than the watch! I'm not even sure how much these things go for?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

fpn said:


> Love the dial, could you tell me where you got it from?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hi
dial looks like from SARB059 aka Alpinist.
hard to find watch although....
Tom


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi guys

Just to check, is there a safe way to remove the original 007 insert from the bezel without damaging the insert?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just to check, is there a safe way to remove the original 007 insert from the bezel without damaging the insert?


I did a tutorial if you search under my user name.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks, got it.



cpl said:


> I did a tutorial if you search under my user name.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I love this domed crystal.
FF dial from Jake. Hands from Harold.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Just to report back, I was able to pry off the bezel insert with a thin blade without removing the bezel from the watch case.
The point of entry was from the inner side of the bezel insert, it came off with just one try. I think the soaking of the bezel in plain water the night before helped too.



cpl said:


> I did a tutorial if you search under my user name.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone ever tried using a heat gun to soften bezel insert adhesive without removing bezel? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I have no idea about using a heat gun, but you can soften the glue with a tiny drop of lighter fuel on the outer edge of the insert. Don't use too much though, I'd imagine that it wouldn't be good for the bezel gasket.

That said, it's not hard to take the bezel off, it'll come off quite easily with a case knife and a little bit of leverage.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

fishfingers said:


> I have no idea about using a heat gun, but you can soften the glue with a tiny drop of lighter fuel on the outer edge of the insert. Don't use too much though, I'd imagine that it wouldn't be good for the bezel gasket.
> 
> That said, it's not hard to take the bezel off, it'll come off quite easily with a case knife and a little bit of leverage.


Yes, but always a risk of scratching the case, whereas a heat gun theoretically would let you pop the insert easily without any disassembly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

Does any one know where to source a extra bezel for a SKX or SNZH? It would be great to have a few extra bezels with different inserts.


----------



## Graham3 (Oct 6, 2013)

In my experience the lighter fluid trick works flawlessly + you can usually reuse the bezel insert adhesive once the lighter fluid evaporates.

G



hwa said:


> Yes, but always a risk of scratching the case, whereas a heat gun theoretically would let you pop the insert easily without any disassembly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Graham3 said:


> In my experience the lighter fluid trick works flawlessly + you can usually reuse the bezel insert adhesive once the lighter fluid evaporates.
> 
> G


Do you know if there are any issues when/if lighter fluid makes contact with rubber gaskets or lume pips?

EDIT: I just read the previous post where it warns not to make contact with the gasket. Thanks.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much about scratching the case when taking a bezel off - Seiko's steel is good stuff, whereas my case knife is cheap chinese stainless, only slightly harder than cheese. I'd be more likely to damage the knife than the watch!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Every watch show is a definite keeper IMHO.
Any one watch or all of em collectively are great addition to ones collection
MINE nuther words. Love each and every one of em

X traindriver Art


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

fishfingers said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about scratching the case when taking a bezel off - Seiko's steel is good stuff, whereas my case knife is cheap chinese stainless, only slightly harder than cheese. I'd be more likely to damage the knife than the watch!


Can't say same about leatherman knife blade. Lesson learned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Not much of a mod, but I'll post it anyway. Third bezel insert for my skx009, finally happy with this one. I really dislike the standard font so this one is a keeper. 
On a strapcode bracelet. 
Next step is to find someone to replace the dial and crystal for me.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

This guy on a NATO


----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

This modded monster curtesy of yobokies



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

and ... Submariner with just a touch of gold.


----------



## gnome666 (Jun 8, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Speaking of the Alpinist... here's its country cousin.
> Nuthin much - just changed the hands... and the bracelet - to a nato.
> 
> As Seiko made it:
> ...


Which model is this??!!? I LOVE dial crown watches! How big is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Decided to switch up the TST. Just didn't care for the shade of orange on the helio dial. Bought some yellow Atlas hands from Rob and paired them with an old SKX dial I had.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SRP637 with hands it deserves


----------



## WWJBD (Nov 7, 2013)

All black SOXA I just finished!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> and ... Submariner with just a touch of gold.
> 
> View attachment 3104306


That'll never get mistaken for a Submariner.... It's far better-looking than one.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

I added Dagaz stiletto hands to this monster for a friend, he's a weekend pirate.








I put the monster hands to good use in my opinion, on a 009...








Too much blue?









Sent from my iPad using telekinesis.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

That 009 with the Monster hands looks really good. The Monster with the stiletto hands, however, looks no good. Those are the wrong hands for that watch.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Please don't mind me asking. Is Dagaz super dome for 007 the highest dome crystal for 007?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

chriscentro said:


> Please don't mind me asking. Is Dagaz super dome for 007 the highest dome crystal for 007?


The only taller crystal that I own is a Bubble sapphire from Yobokies

Here it is next to a Dagaz superdome...though it's a little hard to compare with different bezels


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

7002 vintage mod


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

i recently got the double dome sapphire from dagaz for my bb mod, hoping it would stand proud of the bezel. It really doesn't, and it leaves a space for dirt to collect between the crystal and bezel--easy enough to keep clean, but worth knowing about. For the mod, I think the high-dome acrylic I first used LOOKED better, but it stood so proud of the bezel that I kept beating it up, and of course that doesn't help with the looks department. So I switched to the sapphire in the hopes of keeping the watch in regular rotation, rather than on the bench waiting for time and patience to fix it.

I'll post some pics when for comparison purposes when I'm back at my desktop.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Have you tried the superdome conversion? It really minimizes that gap between bezel and crystal. Really sleek nice look.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Edit: here's the high dome acrylic, followed by skx double domed sapphire with blue inner AR









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwsjr50 (Sep 27, 2014)

My Sieko diver mod. 7002 movement.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Re-modded an old mod with a 'NOAH 6' dial and new retro hands. 
But still "monstrous."


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Re-modded an old mod with a 'NOAH 6' dial and new retro hands.
> But still "monstrous."
> 
> View attachment 3149170
> ...


Wow! Just...wow! I would get in on the modding scene if most of the popular blasting/ceramic coating/modding services and people weren't so massively backed up with pending projects. If I did, this would be something I would like to do. Great mods.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

I know this has been seen and done many times before, but I love the watch so much I had to post it. Basic 6R15 swap with ratcheting clasp on the bracelet. Still deciding if I want to change the bezel to glass lumed, or leave the stock one and keep it simple.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

rawrfische said:


> I know this has been seen and done many times before, but I love the watch so much I had to post it. Basic 6R15 swap with ratcheting clasp on the bracelet. Still deciding if I want to change the bezel to glass lumed, or leave the stock one and keep it simple.


Could you share where you bought the crown/stem and movement from? I've dropped Rob an email but have not heard back from him yet.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

deluded said:


> Could you share where you bought the crown/stem and movement from? I've dropped Rob an email but have not heard back from him yet.


Sure. I got the crown and stem from well, Rob. Haha.

I read that it helps a lot to reference the part number in the email subject line, so he doesn't have to look it up himself. So my email subject line was literally "Looking for Seiko part 1E70D1SNS0" and noted in the email body that it was the SARB059 crown and stem. He got back to me the following day with a price and the that was pretty much it.

/edit

I forgot you asked about the movement. That came from an actual Sumo, the rest of which I'll probably sell off as parts soon. I read that you can get an NE15 (6R15) from places like CousinsUK though.

I also read that a significantly less expensive NH35 (4R35) can also take the SARB059 crown and stem, but whether or not it fits in an SKX case without modification (due to the slightly taller seconds hand post) is debatable. Some say it fits, others say it's too tall. I plan to find out msyelf one of these days.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

rawrfische said:


> Sure. I got the crown and stem from well, Rob. Haha.
> 
> I read that it helps a lot to reference the part number in the email subject line, so he doesn't have to look it up himself. So my email subject line was literally "Looking for Seiko part 1E70D1SNS0" and noted in the email body that it was the SARB059 crown and stem. He got back to me the following day with a price and the that was pretty much it.
> 
> ...


That is indeed very helpful! Thank you so much! I shall drop him another email to specify the part number.

If the NH35 can take the SARB059 stem, then I think it will all work out nicely for me as I can harvest the NH35 from an almost new Invicta I have lying around that I can't wear as I've scratched the crystal when trying to remove the cyclops (which simply won't budge).

I've also got a double domed sapphire crystal on my 007, so I hope that would help with the height clearance for the taller seconds hand post.


----------



## MadeInUK66 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey there, may I ask where you got the dial for the blackout and also the strap for the GMT rally diver? Many thanks.

Great mods by the way.


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

rawrfische said:


> I know this has been seen and done many times before, but I love the watch so much I had to post it. Basic 6R15 swap with ratcheting clasp on the bracelet. Still deciding if I want to change the bezel to glass lumed, or leave the stock one and keep it simple.


Sum007 is quite good... I'd like to do one of these myself...


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

The NH/4R15 can definitely take the SARB059 crown/stem. I have also read that the height of center shaft may be an issue for some models, but from what I can tell, that was early speculation about the movement that has been repeated over time- by myself among others. I've never had an issue with the NH/4R fitting in a 7S case.

ETA- SKX011 w/ NH36 & SARB059 crown


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

subterfuge said:


> The NH/4R15 can definitely take the SARB059 crown/stem. I have also read that the height of center shaft may be an issue for some models, but from what I can tell, that was early speculation about the movement that has been repeated over time- by myself among others. I've never had an issue with the NH/4R fitting in a 7S case.
> 
> ETA- SKX011 w/ NH36 & SARB059 crown


Thanks for the assurance, I'm gonna get the crown once Rob gets back to me. Excellent mod, by the way! It's such a major mod, yet so subtle. I mean, it's the engine under the hood, and the only way we can tell is the signed crown.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Speaking of crowns, has anyone seen a big crown mod for a Seiko along the lines of an IWC Flieger?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Boogey Man said:


> Speaking of crowns, has anyone seen a big crown mod for a Seiko along the lines of an IWC Flieger?


I was just thinking I needed to send you a message back that I haven't come up with anything, at least as far as aftermarket parts go, and my Seiko knowledge is rather narrow as to other models outside the divers and common mod pieces.


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

It's all good. I'm still in the thinking stage at the moment.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Swapped out big number bezel for a smooth Murphy bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyone know why Dagaz doesn't offer an EMS shipping option? I hate the long wait to receive parts from them. My items shipped on the 17th of February and I still haven't received them. Still showing "Pre Shipment". Ugh.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Anyone know why Dagaz doesn't offer an EMS shipping option? I hate the long wait to receive parts from them. My items shipped on the 17th of February and I still haven't received them. Still showing "Pre Shipment". Ugh.


Registered mail confers a very high level of security. Doing this minimizes the chances of theft or loss somewhere along the way to you. Most of the time I suspect "lost" packages come out of his pocket. It's an added level of security and doubt it's changing any time soon.


----------



## donkeykong74 (Feb 13, 2011)

That is the stock day/date wheel on the limited edition baby tuna


----------



## donkeykong74 (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

donkeykong74 said:


>


LOVE it!!!


----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> Swapped out big number bezel for a smooth Murphy bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this- where is the dial from? And the hands?


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

My new SNE245 mod.









I always thought the watch would look good with orange Plongeur hands, and was aiming for kind of a Bell & Ross BR 02-92 homage: Bell & Ross Official Site

However, it was much harder than I thought to find orange hands that would fit. The '245 is solar, so it is the wrong size (110) vs. the ubiquitous size of aftermarket Seiko automatic hands (150). This dramatically limited my choices. Harold at Yobokies came through with a 110 Plongeur model. And of course Thomas Tong, from Thomas Watch in Pleasanton, CA actually did the work for me again.

The red-orange color of Yobokies Tri-color hands doesn't exactly match with the ticks, but then again the shade of orange on the original second hand didn't match the ticks either. Too bad his Evo hands don't come in size 110: I used them on my Planet Ocean mod, and they are pretty close to the right shade of orange-red.

Now that this is done, I am looking to mod my SSC015. The general look of the chromed round indices combined with the bezel shape and numbering is reminiscent of the MM300 to me. But once again, aftermarket options are limited because it is solar. It looks like my best bet is to find some Seiko Quartz/Kinetic/Solar OEM hands. Rob from MonsterWatches has given me some good suggestions, and now I am trying to narrow them down. Unfortunately there is nothing that looks like the MM300, or even Sumo, etc.

We'll see...


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Not a big change on this one. Ditched the old bracelet in favour of a tan strap, did a case refurb and glass polish and fitted a new Dagaz Bezel.


----------



## Jerome T (May 18, 2011)




----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Okay guys, it's been a while....

This is my most recent mod, the Seiko SNZG15.

I've used the Pilot hands from Yobokies, together with a domed sapphire also from Yobokies, a Hadley Roma Cordura strap, and the main course (the dial) is a piece of black card!

I have a sterile black dial, just with date window, but it needs re-painting as there are some visible scratches. I will do this when I can be bothered. In the meantime, I found a Calvin Klein tag from a wallet I no longer use, which I proceeded to cut a disc out, and used as you can see.

My only gripe is the second hand. I do have the pilot second hand from Harold, as I bought a set of hands. I managed to get the one needle looking hand. The trouble is, I can never seem to fit the second hand. I can put Seiko second hands on very easily, but the 3rd party ones, never seem to want to attach themselves. Any tips on this?

Anyways, here are some quick photos I took today at work ;-).

Enjoy.....

*Before

*
































*AFTER

*


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Love it. That's EXACTLY the look I want. But with a bigger crown.


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Boogey Man said:


> Love it. That's EXACTLY the look I want. But with a bigger crown.


Thanks, I would like a bigger crown too, but..............


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

desk diving again with a SKZ209:

Originally had this movement and dial in a black Stargate which never received any wrist time.

Chapter ring swapped for 211 ring
Dagaz Military dial
Dagaz hands
Dagaz bezel insert
CrystalTime - Sumo double dome crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Double dome crystal?

Does that mean curved on BOTH sides?
If so, does that not reduce the space inside significantly? 
Obviously it's not a problem since the watch is running.
But I find that sometimes, every 0.01mm counts bcz the seconds hand can drag along the "ceiling" if I am not careful.



c5k0 said:


> desk diving again with a SKZ209:
> 
> Originally had this movement and dial in a black Stargate which never received any wrist time.
> 
> ...


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

bill11217 said:


> Love this- where is the dial from? And the hands?


Hi Bill,

Thanks.

Dial is from Helenarou ([email protected] or Vintage B-Uhr Pilot Flieger Submariner Custom Hommage Watch). Has to be filed down to size from 29mm to 28.5mm.

Hands from Harold. Rob also has black monster hands - 2 versions - creamy coloured and green hue. Both lume is green in the dark.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Double dome crystal?
> 
> Does that mean curved on BOTH sides?
> If so, does that not reduce the space inside significantly?
> ...


Convex on the top, concave on the inside.


----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Thanks- I know Helenarou from some of my non- seiko tinkering. I'll take a look at her site.


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Soft mod "Less is more"


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Type G said:


> Soft mod "Less is more"


Lovely mod! The curved end strap is from Christopher Ward, I presume? And it fits without any modification? Would love to get one for my 007. Thanks!


----------



## romseyman (Apr 4, 2012)

Only a small mode. Original hardlex with cyclops replaced with no cyclops slightly domed sapphire.


----------



## gnome666 (Jun 8, 2011)

Kinesis said:


> I added Dagaz stiletto hands to this monster for a friend, he's a weekend pirate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never enough blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko-phile (Mar 6, 2015)

This is a mod I have held onto. I bought this from a artist in Cali. It was in sad shape........8(.
But after a outlay of cash and time........this is the result. I love this dial in a 6309.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Not much of a mod, I took delivery of an SNK case/crown today and swapped in the movement/dial/hands from an SNXS80 I picked up a couple of weeks ago (the gold case and bracelet really weren't my style). I'm pondering a white husky dial from yobokies with white blue-lume flieger hands, still not sure what strap to go with, it's on a brown Hirsch at the moment.
The snxs dial is pretty nice, I like the indices, they remind me of some royal oak models. If I could find a no-date version of this dial in blue I'd go for that..


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

deluded said:


> Lovely mod! The curved end strap is from Christopher Ward, I presume? And it fits without any modification? Would love to get one for my 007. Thanks!


Thanks Clarence  
The CW strap fits without any modification, I swap the deployant bucke for a Seiko buckle


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Another soft mod


----------



## gsm909 (Mar 7, 2015)

Some pictures of a recent purchase from 'Goonermike' on eBay. My first Seiko, definitely not my last! I think it looks fantastic and the work is 1st class. I've just ordered a 22mm Super Oyster with solid submariner clasp from Strapcode. It's a modified SKX007. 6217 '62MAS'. I'll post another pic next week once the new strap arrives and I get the time to fit it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Another re-do: Less colorful...


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I like that one, Chronopolis. The dial's great, do you know which model it came from?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you Fishfingers.
Which model? I couldn't tell ya. 
I took it from a pile of leftover dials, so it could be from any among the Seiko 5 series.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Reminds me of a sort-of-monster, but with the teeth rounded off for safety - Nerf Monster!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

gsm909 said:


> Some pictures of a recent purchase from 'Goonermike' on eBay. My first Seiko, definitely not my last! I think it looks fantastic and the work is 1st class. I've just ordered a 22mm Super Oyster with solid submariner clasp from Strapcode. It's a modified SKX007. 6217 '62MAS'. I'll post another pic next week once the new strap arrives and I get the time to fit it.
> 
> View attachment 3215058
> View attachment 3215082
> ...


That looks nice, but in every discussion I've had with Seiko/SII I've been told that producing dials with Seiko's trademark on them is illegal/counterfeit/fake...even if you want to put them into SKX007s.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

The 'K' in the Seiko logo on that one looks like it's been in an accident!


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Beginnersmind (Apr 20, 2012)

Here are some photos of my newly modded 007.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey modders,

Thinking about doing a run of dials made of Tiger's Eye (the gem). Would there be interest in that? Thinking of red Tiger's Eye banded w/ iron.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

crappysurfer said:


> Hey modders,
> 
> Thinking about doing a run of dials made of Tiger's Eye (the gem). Would there be interest in that? Thinking of red Tiger's Eye banded w/ iron.


That would be nice, i would suggest to actually start a new thread on that on the Seiko forum and then post maybe some examples and some tentative prices. If affordable enough I am sure for it.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

carlowus said:


> That would be nice, i would suggest to actually start a new thread on that on the Seiko forum and then post maybe some examples and some tentative prices. If affordable enough I am sure for it.


I was thinking around 20-25 ea.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

crappysurfer said:


> I was thinking around 20-25 ea.


Sound great, not sure if you can find these that cheap though. I guess just a disk without markers maybe?


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Here is my Marine Monster.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

carlowus said:


> Sound great, not sure if you can find these that cheap though. I guess just a disk without markers maybe?


Yeah, right now that's what they'd be.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

You know, before I even wish for different materials, I'd be happy with there being just about ANY color option other than black. 

Even orange and silver and blue are in short supply. Yellow seems to have finally died off.

I wish there were more options. Sky blue-orange, red-green-gold, bronze, gray-white, sunburst, concentric rings, etc.

Maybe most people don't care for color?

As for different materials, yeah that too. I'd love to see more options.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> You know, before I even wish for different materials, I'd be happy with there being just about ANY color option other than black.
> 
> Even orange and silver and blue are in short supply. Yellow seems to have finally died off.
> 
> ...


Buyers are different then sellers. Colors don't seem to be extremely popular even though for sure some like them. I do too but i definitely prefer black or dark colors to light and vivid ones.

That said, you can get a blank dial from Ofrei or other places and paint it however you like, just an option I thought about myself.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

not much of a mod, but put this band from an old citizen 8110 chrono onto a current military style ecodrive and it looks weird and industrial now. not sure what to think of it, don't know where else to post such a monstrosity!


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> You know, before I even wish for different materials, I'd be happy with there being just about ANY color option other than black.
> 
> Even orange and silver and blue are in short supply. Yellow seems to have finally died off.


I had a chat with an ebay seller who does lots of modded 7002s and 7s26s with colourful tuna-type dials about maybe selling the dials on their own - they've said that the factory that makes them has a large minimum order so they're pondering doing that if they can raise the capital. Hopefully they'll do that at some point.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Ended up putting some sword hands. Really finishes it off.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Just made an order with Harold, I'm planning a multicoloured lume extravaganza - white husky dial with green lume, blue C1 lumed pilot hour and minute, orange lumed seconds hand..


----------



## tabbywmollya (Mar 4, 2015)

These are my modded Seiko divers with the 7002 movement. I purchased on EBay. For me it's easier to have someone else do the work.


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

fishfingers said:


> I had a chat with an ebay seller who does lots of modded 7002s and 7s26s with colourful tuna-type dials about maybe selling the dials on their own - they've said that the factory that makes them has a large minimum order so they're pondering doing that if they can raise the capital. Hopefully they'll do that at some point.


I've actually been in contact with a supplier, and minimum quantities are kind of a pain. I'm getting a dial created and getting samples on Monday to check out the quality. If it ends up being solid and the community is able to get together and agree on a dial they want, I can help make a new colorful dial happen.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Type G said:


> Soft mod "Less is more"


Dude, tell us what you did with that crystal and bezel combo; they flow beautifully.


----------



## Beginnersmind (Apr 20, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> Hey modders,
> 
> Thinking about doing a run of dials made of Tiger's Eye (the gem). Would there be interest in that? Thinking of red Tiger's Eye banded w/ iron.


Can't imagine what that would look like? Have you done dials in other stones? Would LOVE to see photos. MOP would be nice too!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Beginnersmind said:


> Can't imagine what that would look like? Have you done dials in other stones? Would LOVE to see photos. MOP would be nice too!


What do you think? Sorry for the bad photo.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Good pic, Crappysurfer. I think those could be really nice - if you're gonna make those as blank dials with no indices I suppose it would be pretty easy to make a stencil for applying lume to it myself using the pinion hole as an anchor point. #8 would look awesome with markers in something like blue C1 lume..


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

crappysurfer said:


> What do you think? Sorry for the bad photo.


Thank you and I assume you are showing #4. It looks pretty good. Personally I think the dial color should be either very dark or very light to make for enough contrast and be able to see the hands at a glance, otherwise it will be hard to tell the time.

The lines on the stone don't help much but that if they are dark enough it might work. Can you show the other samples?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh man, #4 with indicies like the ones found on the Sumo or some of Dagaz's dials would look amazing. I'd be in for one like that.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Would these be sandwich-dialifiable? With the lume underneath?



crappysurfer said:


> What do you think? Sorry for the bad photo.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Would these be sandwich-dialifiable? With the lume underneath?


Right now I'm in contact with the person that makes the blanks. The gemstone is mounted on a brass plate. I'll be contacting dial printers too. I guess I should message ernie to see about a preorder thread.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> I guess I should message ernie to see about a preorder thread.


Go for it CS, I'll be in for a couple at least!


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> What do you think? Sorry for the bad photo.


I really like #8 too. What stone is that?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

ajuicet said:


> I really like #8 too. What stone is that?


Malachite. Maybe I'll do a mixed order.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

new bezel insert - this mod is one step from being complete.

Murphy coin edge bezel in transit. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Just finished this one up.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I've never been a fan of the mercedes-style hour hand, but that looks nice. Is that a black-n-white black bay dial from Jake B?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

fishfingers said:


> I've never been a fan of the mercedes-style hour hand, but that looks nice. Is that a black-n-white black bay dial from Jake B?


Yep


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

I've always been a fan of the mercedes hand, love the photo.


----------



## Beginnersmind (Apr 20, 2012)

poisonwazthecure said:


> Ended up putting some sword hands. Really finishes it off.


OOh! Me likes!! Is that the first or second generation monster that served as the host watch?


----------



## Utrecht (May 23, 2014)

SuMonster


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I was able to purchase a new Murphy bezel, so I'm excited. I figured it would be a while before I was able to get one due to such high demand. It ships today from Dave. Will go well with my build plans. Now if my parts from Dagaz would show up, that would great.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Beginnersmind said:


> OOh! Me likes!! Is that the first or second generation monster that served as the host watch?


That's a second gen monster. Thanks for the comment! It was originally an orange monster but in the end the Orange was a bit too much for me. I miss the outrageous lume though.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO 7002, custom dial, black chapter ring, new hands, dark blue insert...


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Murphy bezel.
Dagaz bezel insert and chapter ring. 
Yobokies hands. 
Strapcode endmill. 
CrystalTime 007 domed crystal with blue AR, polished bevel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> new bezel insert - this mod is one step from being complete.
> 
> Murphy coin edge bezel in transit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Man of Kent said:


> Dude, tell us what you did with that crystal and bezel combo; they flow beautifully.


Thanks 

Soft mod:
-hands/dial/chapter ring Skx009
-Yobokies double domed sapphire blue AR
-brushed stock bezel
-Dagaz midnight blue insert


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

More cerakote...


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm liking that "Fuller" Dial more and more for some reason....



c5k0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laminads (Nov 4, 2014)

is there a thread/forum where all us watch modders can buy/sell/trade parts?


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

fishfingers said:


> I reckon it's worth buying a crystal press. Search for that term on eBay and you'll find loads. I didn't have one so I did the crystal on my SKX with a bench vice and it's not quite straight..


Seems to be a bewildering amount of cheap Chinese ones. I like the look of the screw-down ones as they look more sensitive than the lever sort.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Yep, I was looking to buy a screwdown one from redroosteruk but they've sold out for now. I messaged him and he replied that he'll be getting more later in the month. 15 quid or thereabouts..


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

fishfingers said:


> I think it would be good to make some of those unprinted - I'd like to try adding my own indices. It'd be interesting to se if others would too, what styles people would pick. I'm strangely tempted to have a green stone dial with blue Monster-teeth indices!


Have you applied indices before? Wondering what kind of tools you need, as I'd like to try my hand at it sometime.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Man of Kent said:


> Seems to be a bewildering amount of cheap Chinese ones. I like the look of the screw-down ones as they look more sensitive than the lever sort.


DONT get a cheap one. The best bang for the buck is the Horotec Micropress.


----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

Man of Kent said:


> Seems to be a bewildering amount of cheap Chinese ones. I like the look of the screw-down ones as they look more sensitive than the lever sort.


Im not sure screw down would be any more "sensitive" than a lever. The most important part is that the dies are straight, so you should invest in something halfway decent. Have a look HERE.

Heres one you might like.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crappysurfer said:


> DONT get a cheap one. The best bang for the buck is the Horotec Micropress.


Do you know the difference between this ($199) and theHorotec Micropress MSA 07.110 -- $139 ?


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Skx171, Skxa035, Srp309 and Skx007s modded with Harold and Jakes parts.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you c5k0,

I have a project for a SKX with those parts, hands will be Stargate ones:


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

The case is from a SKX171, the hands from a 007, dial is a Singapore version of a A35...not sure of the bezel insert...

fulldial nylon strap by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Thank you c5k0,
> 
> I have a project for a SKX with those parts, hands will be Stargate ones:


That chapter ring and bezel insert should make an interesting combo.

I think I prefer the 1st gen dial over the 2nd. I like the way they did the 12 marker on the older dial.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My Murphy bezel and Super Oyster bracelet showed up today. Both are extremely nice and the SO bracelet looks killer on the 007. Can't wait to have all the mods installed. Gotta wait until Tuesday to have the bracelet sized.


----------



## Riddle (Jan 9, 2011)

crappysurfer said:


> Just finished this one up.


just got my modified skx007 from crappysurfer (even though it was just one job, I'm very pleased. really great work). For me, the sapphire really makes this watch. I'm just waiting on a super oyster from strapcode and this one will be done.
please overlook my crappy photo:-d


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ViperGuy said:


> My *Murphy bezel *and....


I didn't know they were still available!

Do let us know how tight or loose it fits - I understand these Murphys are by default "bi directional" for not having the wherewithal to accommodate the clicking thingy.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I didn't know they were still available!
> 
> Do let us know how tight or loose it fits - I understand these Murphys are by default "bi directional" for not having the wherewithal to accommodate the clicking thingy.


Can't recall where I read this, but I remember a fella saying that the click spring didn't seem to make much difference to "looseness" of the bezel, the friction of the bezel gasket made the most difference. When he mounted the bezel with the click spring but no gasket it was much easier to turn, while being unidirectional.
I believe that the Murphy bezels are machined to accept the standard Seiko bezel gasket, so I'd imagine that it has a decent amount of "stickiness".

I quite fancy a coin-edge bezel from Murphy, but they're out of stock at the moment - I believe that the smooth bezels are currently available.


----------



## Squall (Mar 12, 2014)

I always liked the looks of the BlackBay and it's snowflake hands.
Previously I modded an SNZH to a BlackBay Blue using Dagaz black/silver dial, silver snowflake hands and midnight blue bezel insert.
However, the no date dials on the BB mod dials made me reluctant to wear it often as I needed to know the date most of the time. So the BlackBay Blue goes to my wife :-d

And then I purchased the vintage FFF gold date dial from Dagaz which I think looks quite similar to the BB dial with round minute markers (except for the FiftyFive Fathoms wording)
I used:
1) SKX007 base
2) Vintage FFF gold date dial (Dagaz)
3) BB style red bezel insert (Dagaz)
4) Rose gold snowflake hands (Dagaz)
5) and put on gold nato strap







The BlackBay Blue mod next to the FFF/BB red/gold mod


I think I quite the looks of it with all the gold accents LOL ;-)
For the next step I'll probably change to a silver chapter ring and domed sapphire crystal to finish off the looks.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

fishfingers said:


> Can't recall where I read this, but I remember a fella saying that the click spring didn't seem to make much difference to "looseness" of the bezel, the friction of the bezel gasket made the most difference. When he mounted the bezel with the click spring but no gasket it was much easier to turn, while being unidirectional.
> I believe that the Murphy bezels are machined to accept the standard Seiko bezel gasket, so I'd imagine that it has a decent amount of "stickiness".
> 
> I quite fancy a coin-edge bezel from Murphy, but they're out of stock at the moment - I believe that the smooth bezels are currently available.


Send him an email through the website. He has them, I don't think the website has been updated yet.

The gasket is enough to keep the bezel from turning accidentally.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

fishfingers said:


> Can't recall where I read this, but I remember a fella saying that the* click spring didn't seem to make much difference to "looseness" of the bezel, the friction of the **bezel gasket** made the most difference. *When he mounted the bezel with the click spring but no gasket it was much easier to turn, while being unidirectional.
> I believe that the Murphy bezels are machined to accept the standard Seiko bezel gasket, so I'd imagine that it has a decent amount of "stickiness".
> 
> I quite fancy a *coin-edge bezel from Murphy, but they're out of stock at the moment - I believe that the smooth bezels* are currently available.


Bezel gasket?
But there isn't any. If you open up the bezel, there is the spring, and nothing else. Unless I am blind, and missed it all this time.


Coin bezel is where it's at.
Does Murphy make them like pizzas? One order at a time?


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

There should be a rubber gasket in a thin channel on the inside of the bezel edge, above the stepped bit that engages with the click spring, highlighted with arrow in this pic:


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Thank you c5k0,
> 
> I have a project for a SKX with those parts, hands will be Stargate ones:


Very nice parts Al'!!!

I made this mod with the same dial



and another one with the same insert and chapter ring


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Non-Seiko mod for those interested.

Got this "defective" Prometheus for a bargain. Keyless works is damaged some how and doesn't retain the stem. I reseated the parts correctly. Went through a couple of quick stem removal/reinsertion to make sure it was fine. Reinstalled dial and swapped silver hands for Ploprof hands. Aaaaand now the stem doesn't lock. 

2824=frustration

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tsk tsk, beggars HAVE TO BE more choosy. 

Looks like a million bucks though!



c5k0 said:


> Non-Seiko mod for those interested.
> 
> Got this "defective" Prometheus for a bargain. Keyless works is damaged some how and doesn't retain the stem. I reseated the parts correctly. Went through a couple of quick stem removal/reinsertion to make sure it was fine. Reinstalled dial and swapped silver hands for Ploprof hands. Aaaaand now the stem doesn't lock.
> 
> ...


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Tsk tsk, beggars HAVE TO BE more choosy.
> 
> Looks like a million bucks though!


haha. Couldn't pass it up. Been looking for a lumed bezel diver for a long time now. Over-confidence was my mistake. The keyless works is such a finicky thing. 7s's have spoiled me. I'll likely do a complete movement swap. With 2824's I take the "fool me once" attitude.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

So, I found out by accident that Seiko made this SSA model with two crowns as an "homage" of sorts to JLC's Alarm Sea Diver.
That's my theory anyway.

But Seiko being Seiko was too proud to follow too closely, and botched it. Sigh.
So, I corrected it the best way I could.

Now, it's not half bad. (The second crown is actually rather useless - it's for the internal bezel, but who the F ever uses it? Moreover, it's loose, and the internal bezel moves around all the time, so I had to use dental floss on it to tighten it. I really hate Seiko. :-!) Dagaz dial, and leftover hands from two different models. Yeah, NObody gonna duplicate this baby. :-d


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice-looking watch there Chronopolis!


----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

Type G said:


> Very nice parts Al'!!!
> 
> I made this mod with the same dial


Real nice! Where'd you get the dial?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> haha. Couldn't pass it up. Been looking for a lumed bezel diver for a long time now. Over-confidence was my mistake. The keyless works is such a finicky thing. 7s's have spoiled me. I'll likely do a complete movement swap. With 2824's I take the "fool me once" attitude.


Perhaps you could popping an ST2130 in there?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

deluded said:


> Perhaps you could popping an ST2130 in there?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That or a Hangzhou 6300.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Has anyone put a SKX007 on a bund strap?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

SNK993 Poor Man's GS mod, now wearing a SNKL bracelet. Links were a close fit, so it's worth a wear. =)


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Which one do you have in mind, or did you already pick one up?


Yes, a black leather one


----------



## noormanism (Apr 18, 2014)

Here is my personal mods, turn my SKX007 into Tuna looks with shroud. This works do by Ridwan, I love his passion on watch builder. Such of handmade metal craft.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of the dialless look, but that strap is wild!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Soft mod for my SKX171, I like it!


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

heatscore said:


> Real nice! Where'd you get the dial?


Thanks a lot 
The dial comes from Rob Monsterwatches.nl


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Finished up this one today.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Finished up this one today.


Nice looking watch there, CS - can I ask what the base model was?


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

noormanism said:


> Here is my personal mods,
> View attachment 3314034


Well that's one way to destroy a good looking watch. Sorry.....I think that looks hideous.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

fishfingers said:


> Nice looking watch there, CS - can I ask what the base model was?


SNK361


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

The evolution of my BB mod continues. Latest additions...domed crystal and Murphy bezel









Next up...4R36 when I can find the right parts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

"Tight! Tight!" (Tuco Salamanca, 'Breaking Bad' -- after snorting Heisenberg's meth.) 
Kinda like that. :-D



crappysurfer said:


> Finished up this one today.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Boogey Man said:


> Well that's one way to destroy a good looking watch. Sorry.....I think that looks hideous.


Sorry (I'm polite too),

how hateful unrequested negative judgements are?

In my opinion they aren't valuable and show only egocentric venomous detractive attitude.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Recieved parts from Harold this morning, here's what my SNK8** is looking like. Green-lume Husky dial, Blue C1 hour and minute hands, Orange lume seconds. I'll take a lume shot later once it's a bit darker.









Alas for me, the second hand is snagging on the minutes, so I'm going to have to do it over again


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Undecided, navy or stealth black?

Pictures are horrible but the black insert with the blue sapphire hue and the sparkling angle cut dial indices and hands, is the one I love in person ;-)


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

heatscore said:


> Sarb035 with yobokies grand-s hands
> View attachment 3285690
> View attachment 3285698


That looks great! Such a subtle yet important difference!

The hands look right at home! And the strap goes with the watch very well too.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

no much of a mod, but just got my SKX009 and got an instant makeover!


























PS.
I'm selling the bezel and band.. just in case


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Juanjo_NY said:


> no much of a mod, but just got my SKX009 and got an instant makeover!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That camel-coloured strap's a beauty Juanjo, where'd you get that?


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

fishfingers said:


> That camel-coloured strap's a beauty Juanjo, where'd you get that?


 thanks, got it from China. It took over two months to get here, I didn't even bought it for this watch.. 
Beige Distressed Leather Watch Band Strap Stitch Aviator Pilot Big Pin Buckle | eBay
definitely worth the price.. not sure about the waiting!


----------



## jharm (Aug 8, 2010)

This was my first mod i ever attempted, base was a SNZH53. Im happy with it.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I know that feel, dude.. Just received 3 NATOs from China today. Took just over a month, and the parcel was postmarked from Singapore for some reason, I guess my straps had been on a little holiday..


----------



## jharm (Aug 8, 2010)

This was my first mod i ever attempted, base was a SNZH53. Im happy with it.

View attachment 3328010


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

fishfingers said:


> I know that feel, dude.. Just received 3 NATOs from China today. Took just over a month, and the parcel was postmarked from Singapore for some reason, I guess my straps had been on a little holiday..


Could've ordered them during the Chinese/Lunar new year.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Could've ordered them during the Chinese/Lunar new year.


Yep, true that. No big deal, they got here soon enough, and they were extremely cheap, can't complain!


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

LeeMorgan said:


> Sorry (I'm polite too),
> 
> how hateful unrequested negative judgements are?
> 
> In my opinion they aren't valuable and show only egocentric venomous detractive attitude.


Not hating or being judgmental. Just offering my opinion, and it's bound to polorise some, so be it.

If you prefer we can burn some joss sticks and sit around a circle holding hands and chanting Kumbaya. That will get rid of all the negativity in the world and help us conform to a non - judgmental conformist attitude that doesn't upset anyone or the apple cart.

Each to their own brother!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Boogey Man said:


> Not hating or being judgmental. Just offering my opinion, and it's bound to polorise some, so be it.
> 
> If you prefer we can burn some joss sticks and sit around a circle holding hands and chanting Kumbaya. That will get rid of all the negativity in the world and help us conform to a non - judgmental conformist attitude that doesn't upset anyone or the apple cart.
> 
> Each to their own brother!


The part where you say it's a waste is where it comes off as unconstructive and mean as opposed to stating your opinion that it doesn't work for you. If the person that owns it enjoys it, then that's all that matters. The thing about looking at watches on the internet is that we aren't forced to wear them or spend money on them, so why take the time to hate? I recently had an article published in Worn & Wound and I was honestly shocked by the number of assumptions and people ready to dish out some venom and baseless hatred.

It's so easy to tear people down, it's much more difficult to encourage people and build bridges. Now this has nothing about being happy happy and chanting kumbaya at drum circles but rather about fostering communities that strive to work towards something greater. Things like cultivating creativity, through different paths and creating healthy outlets to express said creativity. When you tear someone down without some constructive aspect you're creating an unwelcome environment that may make some people feel like it's not a safe place to present their creativity.

It's alright to not like something, just put some effort into explaining what it is you don't like as opposed to just bashing someone.

EDIT:

Now here are some new shots of my blacked out pilot mod to keep this thread moving along.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

jharm said:


> This was my first mod i ever attempted, base was a SNZH53. Im happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 3328010


Hey. I already liked it. I'm not liking it twice! Quit trying to milk us for sympathy with double posts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Hacking/Handwinding conversion
Graphite black Cerakote
Dagaz Smoke/Metallic Superdome conversion
Yobokies Baby Tuna bezel conversion
SARB059 S signed crown
Black chapter ring
H/M hands- Albacore/Baby Tuna , graphite black Cerakote & relume
S hand- SKX red tipped, relumed


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> The part where you say it's a waste is where it comes off as unconstructive and mean as opposed to stating your opinion that it doesn't work for you. If the person that owns it enjoys it, then that's all that matters. The thing about looking at watches on the internet is that we aren't forced to wear them or spend money on them, so why take the time to hate? I recently had an article published in Worn & Wound and I was honestly shocked by the number of assumptions and people ready to dish out some venom and baseless hatred.
> 
> It's so easy to tear people down, it's much more difficult to encourage people and build bridges. Now this has nothing about being happy happy and chanting kumbaya at drum circles but rather about fostering communities that strive to work towards something greater. Things like cultivating creativity, through different paths and creating healthy outlets to express said creativity. When you tear someone down without some constructive aspect you're creating an unwelcome environment that may make some people feel like it's not a safe place to present their creativity.
> 
> ...


I want to double like this, to applaud your challenge to pointless negativity--nobody cares for crass criticisms--and also great pics of cool mod. Bravo x 2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Boogey Man said:


> Not hating or being judgmental. Just offering my opinion, and it's bound to polorise some, so be it.
> 
> If you prefer we can burn some joss sticks and sit around a circle holding hands and chanting Kumbaya. That will get rid of all the negativity in the world and help us conform to a non - judgmental conformist attitude that doesn't upset anyone or the apple cart.
> 
> Each to their own brother!


Hey newbie, try to follow the lead of many of your Aussie brothers and keep it positive. No need to take your troubles out on us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Really noi~ce combo!

I have this same model - one in two tone (gold bezel), and one in all steel. 
Might do me a variation of this like that.

I've been looking at this dial on a few other models, and I do wish in this instance, the dial should NOT have a window. The center-pointing triangles at 12, 6, and 9 are so strong in their insistence, that I think they desperately need another at 3, in my opinion, to balance the symmetry.

I wish Jake and Harold would make more non-date dials.
Sigh.



crappysurfer said:


>


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Really noi~ce combo!
> 
> I have this same model - one in gold tone, and one in all steel.
> Might do me a variation of this like that.
> ...


Thanks! And I agree, this dial would look much better sans date window. Still nice though.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

The non-date windows are pretty nice for the ham-fisted among us who like to break the delicate date correction wheel! Who, me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Really noi~ce combo!
> 
> I have this same model - one in two tone (gold bezel), and one in all steel.
> Might do me a variation of this like that.
> ...


Harold has some cool dials with the date window moved to half-past-four, allowing a normal marker at 3, like on the white husky dial I used on my SNK.might be something you like in his catalogue..


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

fishfingers said:


> Harold has some cool dials with the date window moved to half-past-four, allowing a normal marker at 3, like on the white husky dial I used on my SNK.might be something you like in his catalogue..


Ya, I know of them.
But the choice of design is limited, unfortunately.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Any of you guys still workin' on/modding/repairing/servicing vintage, like 1960's era?


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Last ones...


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

FOOGauzie said:


> Any of you guys still workin' on/modding/repairing/servicing vintage, like 1960's era?


I know someone that specializes on vintage, what's up?


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

crappysurfer said:


> I know someone that specializes on vintage, what's up?


Well, I'm not working on them anymore and being in the middle of moving/reorganizing I've decided that these could use a good home where they'll be well used & appreciated. I'd like them to end up with someone who's deserving a bit of good karma...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

The Strapcode Super Ingineer II fits perfectly the 7002


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

EcoZilla- Graphite black w/ Suppa adapters









Had to cut this delrin die to seat the outer bezel ring, didn't have anything large enough or with enough clearance for the rotating bezel to seat it.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

To clarify, I'm not selling them. I want to give them away. Just pay the (exact) postage is all I ask.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

SKX009 is whatit started as.....not quite done yet.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> EcoZilla- Graphite black w/ Suppa adapters
> 
> View attachment 3330794
> 
> ...


If Darth Vader went diving, he would wear this to tell the time.

Bada$$!


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> The part where you say it's a waste...


Whatever. ..


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

New bezel insert only for my SEIKO Atlas


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

My friend will finally graduate from Med School this spring. His crappy Fossil Watch finally died on him. So I decided to make him this guy, which I'll give him on Friday when he finds out what residency program he gets into






.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Good job!
Did you make the insert yourself?
Or modify those for the SKX 007?



Sprint Veloce said:


> New bezel insert only for my SEIKO Atlas


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

ajuicet said:


> My friend will finally graduate from Med School this spring. His crappy Fossil Watch finally died on him. So I decided to make him this guy, which I'll give him on Friday when he finds out what residency program he gets into
> View attachment 3335810
> .


I made the same one. New shoes coming for it any day now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

hwa said:


> I made the same one. New shoes coming for it any day now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bezel insert is much nicer than I thought it would be. I might have to make one for myself now.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

ajuicet said:


> My friend will finally graduate from Med School this spring. His crappy Fossil Watch finally died on him. So I decided to make him this guy, which I'll give him on Friday when he finds out what residency program he gets into
> View attachment 3335810
> .


Is that bezel insert from Harold or Jake?


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

fishfingers said:


> Is that bezel insert from Harold or Jake?


Got it from Jake.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

ajuicet said:


> My friend will finally graduate from Med School this spring. His crappy Fossil Watch finally died on him. So I decided to make him this guy, which I'll give him on Friday when he finds out what residency program he gets into
> View attachment 3335810
> .


Almost the exact same watch im building, except my insert is black and mine will have snowflake hands. Other than that, everything else will be the same.

Now if my damn parts would show up, I could get the thing done.


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Almost the exact same watch im building, except my insert is black and mine will have snowflake hands. Other than that, everything else will be the same.
> 
> Now if my damn parts would show up, I could get the thing done.


Yeah, I ordered parts late February and just got them in on Monday. Took awhile, but totally worth it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone know where I can get a SARB061 dial (the black one). I emailed Rob and Seiko USA but thought I would try here also, might get lucky.


----------



## Jay Tiongco Robles (Feb 17, 2012)

Type G said:


> Another one based on my Skx171 mod...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo! Can you share to us where you got the bezel, insert and crystal from?


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

6309 mod


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)

Mod to the hands


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

keith88 said:


> Mod to the hands


You can't drop that on me and leave!!! Specs sir! Base model, size, dial......come on good man, I need to know!! Is there a 369 dial available for this? Be still my beating heart!


----------



## bigconig (Dec 9, 2010)

First is my SKX007 with Sinn style dial and hands and a Murphy bezel










That gave me some left over parts for my SNKM77


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)

justadad said:


> keith88 said:
> 
> 
> > Mod to the hands
> ...


The model is SARG011 .. I have only changed the hands to the Benz hands, the rest are stock.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

keith88 said:


> The model is SARG011 .. I have only changed the hands to the Benz hands, the rest are stock.


@justadad

SARG011 diameter is larger than the standard 28.5mm Seiko dial.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice job on the straps, Patrick!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Brauer (Feb 19, 2015)

An attempt to "tame the monster" still waiting for replacement hands (thin with gold and black color) and currently on a diy leather strap










Will post better pictures when it is completely done


----------



## justadad (Jun 5, 2014)

keith88 said:


> The model is SARG011 .. I have only changed the hands to the Benz hands, the rest are stock.


Not that I've seen every model of course, but I was totally unaware that Seiko made anything this........sexy....... right outta the box!!! Always great tool watches but that is mechanical seduction!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

hwa said:


> Nice job on the straps, Patrick!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are amazing.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks, pretty happy with how they turned out. I originally had high-dome acrylic on the blue. Looked great, but scratched like crazy as the dome stood about 4 mil above the bezel. So, back to the double dome AR from Jake. Then I put them on super oyster's from strap code. great quality bracelets, but I like these mods much better on these new straps.



ViperGuy said:


> Both are amazing.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good braa.
I think yours is the only attempt at taming that I've seen other my own.

Here 's how I tamed some of mine:












































Brauer said:


> An attempt to "tame the monster" still waiting for replacement hands (thin with gold and black color) and currently on a diy leather strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Did these two last week


----------



## JohnDrake (Jul 4, 2014)

*SKX031 Mod
* 








Watch - Seiko SKX031
Bracelet - Super Oyster from Yobokies.com
Bezel Insert - NexTrend at ebay.com/usr/nextrend
Crystal - Domed sapphire from Yobokies.com
Chapter Ring - Stainless steel from Yobokies.com
Dial - Seiko Alpinist
Hour and Minute Hands - Omega Seamaster hands
Second Hand - Lollipop second hand from Yobokies.com

Watch assembled by Duarte of North East Watch Works
NEwatchworks.com


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)

messing around with the black and white filters


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Today's mod:


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice as ever, CS! Pilot hands from Harold again, I take it? I really like those hands, love the C1 set he sent me. What colour lume are yours this time? And what's the dial?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

fishfingers said:


> Nice as ever, CS! Pilot hands from Harold again, I take it? I really like those hands, love the C1 set he sent me. What colour lume are yours this time? And what's the dial?


C1 hands from Harold as well as the sapphire. Helo dial from dagaz.


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

Fresh off the bench&#8230; -007 dial, hand set, chapter and bezel insert. Domed sapphire, blue AR.


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Has anyone done anything on a Seiko Solar Divers? Specifically an SNE293. What options are there for modding?


----------



## fistball (Jul 26, 2010)

keith88 said:


> messing around with the black and white filters
> 
> View attachment 3355242


nice work. what seiko model is this based on?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX007 vintage mod


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)

fistball said:


> nice work. what seiko model is this based on?


SARG011. Changed the hands to benz hands.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Credit where credits due: I added a domed sapphire crystal (blue AR, via CrystalTimes) to my Planet Monster and it is gorgeous. To paraphrase what someone said - the crystal just adds depth and a certain sparkle that pictures simply don't do justice. I appreciate the advice to go with sapphire.

That said, my silver chapter ring now moves, so that the ticks constantly shift out of alignment with any kind of sudden movement. Is it possible that the crystal isn't as thick as the stock Hardlex? Is there any fix for this? Spacer? Rubber cement? It is a Dagaz chapter ring, so I don't know if it has the "nub" that is normally on a chapter ring.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Type G said:


> Another one based on my Skx171 mod...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, where is that bezel from?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX171 with DM bezel and Pepsi-Insert, new hands and Solid Oyster from Strapcode


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Just a Super Oyster for now. Waiting on Dagaz parts.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Howdy everyone, the mods never got back to me about starting a pre-order thread for gemstone dials. So I just started one in the parts&accessories section. If you wanted to get in on that, take a look over there.


----------



## pizza_nightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

Does anyone have a picture of a Seiko 5 SNK809 with modded/aftermarket hands? I like everything about this watch except the hands (basically it's the only mod I'd perform on this badboy). Thanks!


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Howdy everyone, the mods never got back to me about starting a pre-order thread for gemstone dials. So I just started one in the parts&accessories section. If you wanted to get in on that, take a look over there.


Took me a while to find the thread, I'm not used to venturing outside f21, I'll take a pair to start with. I reckon you should start a dedicated thread once things get going, it'll be interesting to see what cases/hands/etc people match them up with.

Just a thought, would stone bezel inserts be practical, or would that not work?


----------



## Jay Tiongco Robles (Feb 17, 2012)

Jay Tiongco Robles said:


> Nice combo! Can you share to us where you got the bezel, insert and crystal from?


Were the bezel and insert from parnis/ebay?


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

FOOGauzie said:


> Well, I'm not working on them anymore and being in the middle of moving/reorganizing I've decided that these could use a good home where they'll be well used & appreciated. I'd like them to end up with someone who's deserving a bit of good karma...


Wow ! Never know you have these !


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I suppose it wouldn't be okay to scan those catalogues and stick up PDFs of them?


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Man of Kent said:


> Wow, where is that bezel from?


Thanks
That's a Parnisubmariner bezel


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Crappysurfer - a quick question about the stone dials: are you planning to produce them for 4 o'clock, 3 o'clock, or both? I've just scored a very cheap SNZF that I'm thinking of using with one.

Ah. It occurs to me now that you're probably not going to bother with day/date windows, so the question doesn't matter, although it would affect the orientation of the veins in the stone, I suppose.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Type G said:


> Thanks
> That's a Parnisubmariner bezel


And does it click or is it a friction fit? I've never seen that done before. Very impressed sir.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

fishfingers said:


> Crappysurfer - a quick question about the stone dials: are you planning to produce them for 4 o'clock, 3 o'clock, or both? I've just scored a very cheap SNZF that I'm thinking of using with one.
> 
> Ah. It occurs to me now that you're probably not going to bother with day/date windows, so the question doesn't matter, although it would affect the orientation of the veins in the stone, I suppose.


They wont have dial feet, so you have to use adhesive. But that way you can arrange the stone any way you want.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Type G said:


> Thanks
> That's a Parnisubmariner bezel


Where do you get the bezel from or do you buy the whole watch? Is it a straight fit on the SKX?


----------



## bigconig (Dec 9, 2010)

SNKM72 with 007 dial. (need a better pic)


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

A quick question for those of you who've clipped off dial feet to fit a 4:00 dial to a 3:00 watch or vice versa - where you you place the dial dots to attach the dial? On the edge of the movement spacer?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

fishfingers said:


> A quick question for those of you who've clipped off dial feet to fit a 4:00 dial to a 3:00 watch or vice versa - where you you place the dial dots to attach the dial? *On the edge of the movement spacer*?


There.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks Chronopolis, very helpful. I'm going to need to do that once Crappysurfer gets his sexy stone dials into production!


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

fishfingers said:


> *Took me a while to find the thread*, I'm not used to venturing outside f21, I'll take a pair to start with. I reckon you should start a dedicated thread once things get going, it'll be interesting to see what cases/hands/etc people match them up with.
> 
> Just a thought, would stone bezel inserts be practical, or would that not work?


Can you share the link, so rest of us don't have to stumble around?
:-!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1711122

If it was a lumed dial with the markers (like the Maranez Layan stone dials) I'd be in like a shot, but for a blank disc, I'll have to give it a miss, but best of luck with them.

Here's the link that someone asked for


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for posting the link JBJ, I was asleep!

I've not got a lot of CAD skills, but I might try to knock up a print template for a lume stencil to add indices to CS's dials.

When you mentioned the Maranez, it occurred to me that the tiger's eye dial might look superb in my Armida A8, I think it would go very well with the brass case and bezel, and the 'vintage' lume sword hands.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

*Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*


SNZG15
Sterile dial from Yobokies/Harold. Dial is originally for a 4:00 crown; had to cut dial feet and use adhesive.
C3 sword hand set from Dagaz/Jake
Assembly by IWW/Jack

All in: $230 including new watch. 

Original inspiration was the G17 "Phantom" mod as seen here.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*

RSDA - is that the original chapter ring for your SNZF, or did you get that somewhere else?

I've acquired an SNZF from a chap on ebay that I'm planning on modding up, and I'm casting around for ideas..


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*

It's the standard ring.

I have a very similar mod, see below. It has Yobokies hands (stock seconds hand), Yobokies domed sapphire, handmade sterile dial (made by me). Nice watch!


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*

Oops, I got my G's and F's mixed up, dunno how I missed the lack of a bezel though...


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*



fishfingers said:


> Oops, I got my G's and F's mixed up, dunno how I missed the lack of a bezel though...


lol!

I have the SNZF too, there are no custom chapter rings. I know this because I had to buy one, as I damaged the original. The only one I could get was the stock one.

I of course asked the mod gods (Harold & Jake).

I am thinking of selling my SNZF, due to the lack of wrist time, and some incoming watches I have.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*



shokka9 said:


> lol!
> 
> I have the SNZF too, there are no custom chapter rings. I know this because I had to buy one, as I damaged the original. The only one I could get was the stock one.
> 
> I of course asked the mod gods (Harold & Jake)


Funny, Jake's got 4 different chapter rings for SNZF listed on his site at the moment - Orange, Red, Semi-Matte black and Matte Black. How long ago did you ask him?

http://www.10watches.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5461347

http://www.10watches.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5461400

http://www.10watches.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5461445

http://www.10watches.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5461925


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*



fishfingers said:


> Funny, Jake's got 4 different chapter rings for SNZF listed on his site at the moment - Orange, Red, Semi-Matte black and Matte Black. How long ago did you ask him?
> 
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
> 
> ...


He didn't have them when I asked for them......

Last year sometime, February (just checked).

Nice, I might get one? Plain black, will make the watch more wearable (to me).

Thanks, I notice that it does say 'NEW' on these products, and definitely were not available at the time of my asking.

I asked in this forum too (just found the post to get that date of Feb 2014).

Nice heads up!

In fact, I'm ordering one, and a new bezel, maybe a new dial and hands................

I have lots of dials and hands, I should use what I have really?


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*

I'm not sure what I'm going to do with my SNZF when it arrives - I quite like the dial and hands that it ships with tbh, but I like fiddling about with dials etc.

I've got an SKX007 dial and a gold SNXS dial in my box, none of which would really suit the watch. Tempted to go for a white dial with green hands and bezel, or just keep it stock until Crappysurfer has the stone dials for sale.

On the subject of SNZF - anyone know what the score is with replacing the chapter ring? Is it like the SKX where you have to push the crystal out to get at it, or does it load from the back? I'm probably going to be changing the glass anyway, but it's good to know ahead of time.


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*



fishfingers said:


> I'm not sure what I'm going to do with my SNZF when it arrives - I quite like the dial and hands that it ships with tbh, but I like fiddling about with dials etc.
> 
> I've got an SKX007 dial and a gold SNXS dial in my box, none of which would really suit the watch. Tempted to go for a white dial with green hands and bezel, or just keep it stock until Crappysurfer has the stone dials for sale.
> 
> On the subject of SNZF - anyone know what the score is with replacing the chapter ring? Is it like the SKX where you have to push the crystal out to get at it, or does it load from the back? I'm probably going to be changing the glass anyway, but it's good to know ahead of time.


Same as the SKX, glass out affair.

I have the SKX007 dial in my SNZF at the moment, see below.

But I actually agree with you, that the original watch looks quite good, and I think suits the case style better than the mods. I think I might stick the stock dial back in, and the hands from the SKX007.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*



shokka9 said:


> lol!
> 
> I have the SNZF too, there are no custom chapter rings. I know this because I had to buy one, as I damaged the original. The only one I could get was the stock one.
> 
> ...


Hey guys,

Just thought I'd add on to the SNZG chapter ring discussion. Do you guys know if the 17 is the same colour? The 13/15 seems to be a lighter shade of black (almost gray). I noticed the same differences with Stargates - chapter ring is slightly lighter between models.


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*



c5k0 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just thought I'd add on to the SNZG chapter ring discussion. Do you guys know if the 17 is the same colour? The 13/15 seems to be a lighter shade of black (almost gray). I noticed the same differences with Stargates - chapter ring is slightly lighter between models.


I'm not sure, I have the 17, and I know it is black.

But it probably is a different colour, as on cousinsuk.com, they are different part numbers (I think that is where I got mine from or similar).


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*



shokka9 said:


> I'm not sure, I have the 17, and I know it is black.
> 
> But it probably is a different colour, as on cousinsuk.com, they are different part numbers (I think that is where I got mine from or similar).


Ahah. Thanks! I had a SNZG13/15 with a BFS dial (Seiko's dark gray) that matched perfectly. But, now I'm rethinking that mod, and will be putting a black dial in. I'll see if Rob can get me a 17 chapter ring to match.

Much appreciated.


----------



## ginny027 (Apr 21, 2014)

cpl said:


> Where do you get the bezel from or do you buy the whole watch? Is it a straight fit on the SKX?


Need to know this too


----------



## AllSpadez (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*

Thanks to Mr. Mendonca @ newatchworks for piecing this together for me


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*

Is that a 007 with no chapter ring between the dial and the glass? Looks pretty good!



AllSpadez said:


> Thanks to Mr. Mendonca @ newatchworks for piecing this together for me
> View attachment 3440090
> View attachment 3440106


----------



## AllSpadez (Dec 8, 2014)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*

Thanks! It's a Gloss Black Chapter Ring hidden in there lol


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*

couple mods/duarte - yesterday and today

base 007









base snzf17 sea urchin









...to add to the earlier conversation, the red snzf chapter rings are said to be the same color as the dagaz logo, i find them (i can only speak on the red one) to be just a touch brighter than the logo in sunlight. sets off the black nicely


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*

Wow, those are both stunning! Some things to think about for when my SNZF arrives!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*



The Watcher said:


> couple mods/duarte - yesterday and today
> 
> base 007
> 
> ...


Really like that blue one(007) base. Nice work


----------



## noormanism (Apr 18, 2014)

.


----------



## noormanism (Apr 18, 2014)

FOOGauzie said:


> Well, I'm not working on them anymore and being in the middle of moving/reorganizing I've decided that these could use a good home where they'll be well used & appreciated. I'd like them to end up with someone who's deserving a bit of good karma...





fishfingers said:


> I suppose it wouldn't be okay to scan those catalogues and stick up PDFs of them?


I'm agree with you, make it in PDF and share it online


----------



## noormanism (Apr 18, 2014)

Boogey Man said:


> Well that's one way to destroy a good looking watch. Sorry.....I think that looks hideous.


This is about mods, we change a good looking watch (standard) in to more good looking. Is it good for me is diferent from your good. If you like standard looks, don't mods.
This is beyond my imaginations, such of craftmen handmade. a handmade shroud, handmade insert bezel, also handmade leather strap. 
Absolutely this is hideous for you


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*



shokka9 said:


> It's the standard ring.
> 
> I have a very similar mod, see below. It has Yobokies hands (stock seconds hand), Yobokies domed sapphire, handmade sterile dial (made by me). Nice watch!


Tell us more about the dial


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*



The Watcher said:


> base snzf17 sea urchin
> 
> View attachment 3447922


How do you like the H/M hands on a black dial? For me, after I put the Dagaz ocean set 1 on mine, noticed towards the tip the minute hand had a washed out look at certain angles same with second hand, made it hard to see. Ordered a different handset, they are sharp looking but I think they would look great on a different color dial.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*



Da Maui Life said:


> How do you like the H/M hands on a black dial? For me, after I put the Dagaz ocean set 1 on mine, noticed towards the tip the minute hand had a washed out look at certain angles same with second hand, made it hard to see. Ordered a different handset, they are sharp looking but I think they would look great on a different color dial.


they seem to hold up well here in the california sunshine - a test if there ever was one. i have a similar set on a yellow dial seiko and they can be a challenge to see the tips 'at a glance' but overall i like the look on both. different enough from my others to be keepers...as we famously say on wus...'at this point'.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*



CWBYTYME said:


> Really like that blue one(007) base. Nice work


...duarte over at neww gets all the credit (as well as jake and harold for the parts). i just get a concept of what i want, get these three gentlemen involved, and go from there


----------



## eeek (May 3, 2008)

RussMurray said:


> This one got a makeover;
> 
> Here she is now;
> View attachment 2278130
> ...


Please tell us more about this one. It looks amazing. What model is that? And, it looks like it has a Murphy coin edged bezel?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

c5k0 said:


>


Nice, thank you for posting.


----------



## TMGecko (Mar 28, 2011)

Aged mod


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

TMGecko said:


> Aged mod


Very Nice-great job


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

NE15B




























Bought on f29


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Simple mods give SNZG15 a clean look*



Man of Kent said:


> Tell us more about the dial


Well....... (I did post details earlier in this thread  ).

The dial was a moment of genius (I thought). I started off buying a sterile black dial with date window from Raffles website. I knew it would need some work, so in the end I just made a dial from an old Calvin Klein tag from a wallet that I found still in the box.

I cut out a 28.5mm circle, pierced a hole in the middle, and voila, a new dial.

Quite easy to be fair. Once I get around to 'fixing' the sterile dial, I will install it. But I'm guessing it won't be for a while though.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

c5k0 said:


>


nice...i've always liked that dial but the watch it comes on was too small for me!

solution...base: srp335


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

The Watcher said:


> .base: srp335
> 
> View attachment 3472514


Looks great!!
I've been really getting into having contrasting color chapter rings these days.

Here's a recent one:


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

^ that is a very nice contrast! that's been the challenge - finding a white chapter ring.

(hmmm...scratches head...why do have i no seiko day/date mods with the original white day/date wheels? :think: file away for later)


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Took delivery of a super-cheap SNZF from eBay today (£30), pondering what to do with it.. Rather fewer mod parts available than for the SKX, but there's still choices there. Any suggestions?

While on the subject, anyone know of any good third-party bracelets for SNZF17, the one that came with this is rattly as hell..


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

fishfingers said:


> Took delivery of a super-cheap SNZF from eBay today (£30), pondering what to do with it.. Rather fewer mod parts available than for the SKX, but there's still choices there. Any suggestions?
> 
> While on the subject, anyone know of any good third-party bracelets for SNZF17, the one that came with this is rattly as hell..


This is what I did with the SNZF....Does strapcode make compatible bracelets?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

A little "homage" to the JLC Deep Sea Alarm Diver:


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

The Watcher said:


> nice...i've always liked that dial but the watch it comes on was too small for me!
> 
> solution...base: srp335
> 
> View attachment 3472514


Nice hands... Does the second hand have lume?

Ever thought of using a SNK803 dial?


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> A little "homage" to the JLC Deep Sea Alarm Diver:
> 
> View attachment 3490890
> View attachment 3490914
> View attachment 3490922


This is bad @ss! Details please.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

It's an SSA model - with 4R37 movement (24 hour counter).
I forget the actual model number, sorry.

I used the minute hand from the same model, but substituted the hour hand from a "lesser" SNK model. (Leftover.)
And I happened to have an OLD Dagaz dial ("Sinn") with WHITE indicies - now they are printed a bit green, but with better lume.

I suppose one could substitute one of those new "Omega" dials (Dagaz) and get more or less the same effect.


----------



## Sarath Aravindakshan (Jan 12, 2015)

Sarath from India, Been a lurker for a long time, Final decided to join the forum! Came across this thread about SARZ035 mod!! ( Had this bad feeling about the dial from the day i purchased it )!! So finally the Seiko SARZ035 with a DAGAZ dial! My first mod!!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> Nice hands... Does the second hand have lume?
> 
> Ever thought of using a SNK803 dial?


no lume on the 2nds.

snk803...nice dial, i have a citizen that takes care of that color scheme for now. perhaps in the future...


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> This is what I did with the SNZF....Does strapcode make compatible bracelets?


Looks great! Had planned something similar for this but it looks like this for now:

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> A little "homage" to the JLC Deep Sea Alarm Diver:
> 
> View attachment 3490890
> View attachment 3490914
> View attachment 3490922


I want that dial.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

c5k0 said:


> I want that dial.


I know what you mean.
And feel yer pain. :-D

PS: If it's any consolation, the lume is rather weak. :-(


----------



## Brauer (Feb 19, 2015)

Old monster on diy leather strap with a "toned-down" dial

The chapter ring is a 007 and didnt fit, so i had to manually fit it...

I did order new hands, but never recieved them, and now i actually quite like the looks


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Interesting combo.
But it looks like the chapter ring is not aligned.
Is it moving around because it wouldn't fit?
Does the height (or thickness) work OK, though?



Brauer said:


> *The chapter ring is a 007 and didnt fit, so i had to manually fit it...*


----------



## Brauer (Feb 19, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Interesting combo.
> But it looks like the chapter ring is not aligned.
> Is it moving around because it wouldn't fit?
> Does the height (or thickness) work OK, though?


It was too big, and after 30 minutes of sanding it broke... I then took off 0,5 mm and glued it back together,that is why it does not align... It was just for a test before i get a new one that fits the case... Hight is just fine, but after sanding it might have lost a bit of height


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I know what you mean.
> And feel yer pain. :-D
> 
> PS: If it's any consolation, the lume is rather weak. :-(


Oh?

Probably better you ditch it and replace it with something that has more lume. I'll take it off your hands... and trade you for a BM dial and a Frankendial.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

Just got my shroud in - skx007 with dome AR sapphire from Dagaz and a shroud from Dragon Shrouds. ND limits band from Deep Blue since the bracelet endlinks are incompatible with the shroud. Was deciding between tuna (015) and a boschett harpoon, and finally came to the understanding that I would never be as happy with a quartz just because of personal preference. Now I get the best of both worlds! I'm way happier with my 007 now, it's a very fresh look.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

New found love for the Z22!

















Sent from my iPad using telekinesis.


----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

Some new mods...


----------



## Nocam (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SKX007
BB Tribute Black Silver dial
Snowflake hour/minute hand, skx171 second hand
SD Sapphire clear with Midnight insert
Silver brushed chapter ring
Murphy Coin Edge
22mm Pyramid rubber strap

+ a little home made patina


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow... Che bello!
That would cost $4,000 + if it had a "famous" name on the dial.



LeeMorgan said:


> SKX007
> BB Tribute Black Silver dial
> Snowflake hour/minute hand, skx171 second hand
> SD Sapphire clear with Midnight insert
> ...


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Wow... Che bello!
> That would cost $4,000 + if it had a "famous" name on the dial.


You're right Tommaso, I feel "rich" with it!
Thank you









Please forgive the fingerprint


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Type G said:


> Some new mods...


Lovely watch there TypeG - what's the base model? It looks like an SNZF but I've never seen a bezel like that on one!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

1st attempt at crystal fitting. Dagaz superdome kit with new 009 dial. I also brushed the case. New gaskets throughout. Doesn't look too bad for a first go. I found 1 speck under the crystal so might whip the movement out again and give it a quick blast.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Man of Kent said:


> 1st attempt at crystal fitting. Dagaz superdome kit with new 009 dial. I also brushed the case. New gaskets throughout. Doesn't look too bad for a first go. I found 1 speck under the crystal so might whip the movement out again and give it a quick blast.


That really nice!

Here a moke up of mine: "SKX008" with yellow accents, waiting for some white day/date wheels to complete ;-)


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Type G said:


> Some new mods...


So does that bezel ratchet, and would that fit the 0020 case? Cool mod.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

My FFF mod. I don't like how the bezel lume doesn't match the dial lume. I'm thinking of getting the other style dial from yobokies along with gold hands.


----------



## Adcadet (Dec 14, 2013)

But the lume on that SNZH/FFF mod is awesome!


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Type G (Jun 29, 2014)

fishfingers said:


> Lovely watch there TypeG - what's the base model? It looks like an SNZF but I've never seen a bezel like that on one!





Man of Kent said:


> So does that bezel ratchet, and would that fit the 0020 case? Cool mod.


Thanks a lot 

The base model is a Snzf17 
2 bezels for testing :Big grip Yobokies and Parnis sub' but it doesn't ratchet

The Parnis sub fits better the 0020 case but also doesn't ratchet


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks TypeG - I take it the pics with the black-silver 3/4 bezel are with the big grip? That's designed for the SKX, right? How well does it fit onto the SNZF?
I'm rebuilding an SNZF17 right now, and I'd have a much bigger choice of inserts if I could fit an SKX bezel to it!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone have experience with modding some of the solar divers? I need information...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crappysurfer said:


> Anyone have experience with modding some of the solar divers? I need information...


Oh man!! Me too!
I've been wondering for years: Why are there no AM hands available for Quartzs, Solars and Kinetics?
I'm sitting on a dozen quartz chronos begging to become beautiful. Sigh.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

I have been paying attention, but don't see a lot of folks doing this. I have been meaning to start a "virtual sticky" where people can discuss their experiences. 

I modded my SNE245 by adding some Yobokies Plongeur hands. I found out the hard way that solar/quartz hands are a different size than the ubiquitous mechanical hand sets. Aftermarket handsets are very limited, so the best bet is to find existing solar/quartz/Kinetic "stock" hands that you like, and see if someone (e.g., Rob at MonsterWatches) can get them.

I would love to know if SKX bezels would fit the SNE series. I don't necessarily mind my SNE's starfish bezel, but it would be interesting to know if there are any other options. The silver and black SNE could be an interesting solar alternative to the SKX007 if the SKX bezel fits.

It also would be interesting to see if SKX chapter rings fit the SNE series.

Obviously, you really couldn't change the dial on a Solar (except for alternatives in the same series), but changing hands, chapter ring, and bezel could still result in some cool mods.

Anyone?


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

I sold an SNE107 because I hated the bezel. If we get an answer here I might have to get another!


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

I went ahead and started a Solar Mod thread. If you have any insight to contribute, please jump in!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/solar-mod-thread-1757194.html


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

dZeak said:


> I have been paying attention, but don't see a lot of folks doing this. I have been meaning to start a "virtual sticky" where people can discuss their experiences.
> 
> I modded my SNE245 by adding some Yobokies Plongeur hands. I found out the hard way that solar/quartz hands are a different size than the ubiquitous mechanical hand sets. Aftermarket handsets are very limited, so the best bet is to find existing solar/quartz/Kinetic "stock" hands that you like, and see if someone (e.g., Rob at MonsterWatches) can get them.
> 
> ...


What if, the solar dial, hands and movement could fit into a seiko 5 case? That would offer more possibilities.......


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

I have already posted this mod at Post your mods here => - Page 162. However, today I took few more pics. Enough talking... There come the pics!


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Love that look ^ 
Do you have any lume shots?


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Anyone have a black monster dial they are willing to sell me? I modded my orange monster but I miss the lume but don't want to go back to orange.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

sledgod said:


> Love that look ^
> Do you have any lume shots?


I did not have until you asked! I went back to the camera and took some shots. However, I am not very good on that. Below you see the best two I got. Pay attention that in the first pic the second hand is exactly over the minute one.















Final comment: the lume is definitively weaker than the original one.


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi everyone. I have my eye on some hands that are labelled as fitting a 7009 movement. Does anyone know if they would fit a 7S26 too? Are they the same size?

any help would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Seiko Madness said:


> I did not have until you asked! I went back to the camera and took some shots. However, I am not very good on that. Below you see the best two I got. Pay attention that in the first pic the second hand is exactly over the minute one.
> 
> View attachment 3545210
> View attachment 3545226
> ...


That's why my last mod retained original Seiko dial and hands as I wanted good lume. The after-market lume seems to be weak in comparison.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Man of Kent said:


> That's why my last mod retained original Seiko dial and hands as I wanted good lume. The after-market lume seems to be weak in comparison.


 Gotta go with C3


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Man of Kent said:


> That's why my last mod retained original Seiko dial and hands as I wanted good lume. The after-market lume seems to be weak in comparison.





crappysurfer said:


> Gotta go with C3


Just to make sure, the hands in that mod have C3 lume. Also, not every aftermarket hands will have weaker lume. See pics below.

From left to right:
SKX007 (unmodded)
PMMM (SKX171 dial and C1 hands from Yobokies)
planet Monster (Monster OEM dial and hands from Motor City Watch Works)
SKX dive-pro (dial and hands from Dagaz; hands have C3 lume, not sure about the dial)


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

Did this mod a few weeks back and didn't care for the handset i put on, not much surfaces area for lume so it turned out less than desirable. Swapped them for swords with C3


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Man of Kent said:


> That's why my last mod retained original Seiko dial and hands as I wanted good lume. The after-market lume seems to be weak in comparison.


Dagaz sells most of his hands in C1 and C3 lume. So there shouldn't be an issue there. I've also found both his dials that i've used excellent.































Origional seiko hands on the first mod except second hand, all Dagaz hands on the second. C3 lume. I've been very impressed with the lume i've seen from them. I'd say mabee not quite as bright, but certainly 9/10


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

7002 Mod


----------



## JamesWWIII (Feb 25, 2015)

My first foray into the wonderful world of mods, courtesy of Seiko and Jay at MCWW...






























I went kinda subtle for my first one, but I think the polished hands are far nicer looking than the stock white hands that don't match the lovely polished indices on this watch. And I've wanted this Pepsi-style bezel since I first saw a photo of the limited-edition Gen 1 Blue Monster.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

AC81 said:


> Dagaz sells most of his hands in C1 and C3 lume. So there shouldn't be an issue there. I've also found both his dials that i've used excellent...
> Origional seiko hands on the first mod except second hand, all Dagaz hands on the second. C3 lume. I've been very impressed with the lume i've seen from them. I'd say mabee not quite as bright, but certainly 9/10


I have a similar take. Although weaker than Seiko's, Dagaz C3 hands have good lume. Concerning C1, it is weaker. For my taste, even C1 is ok. However, I can understand that can be an issue for a "lume-obsessed" person.

Another comment: I have a Dagaz CAV-1 and its lume seems to be stronger than those in my unmodded SKX007/9.


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

Plus one on Ac81 and Seiko Madness comment, I'm not 'lume obsessed' but very happy with the switch to C3 over C1 Dagaz hands.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

My SKX007J... well it "was" that when I started a few months ago!

Many thanks to JakeB, DuarteM, Harold/Yobokies, SeiyaK, DaveM, Strapcode/Tungchoy, and most of all.... JohnB, for all their contributions to this watch.

And, please overlook the grime at the eleven minute marker on the bezel, and the dust and fingerprints, and the bezel not being aligned. I litereally had just snapped the bezel on, gave it a quick wipe and took the picture in my excitement!


----------



## Eraserhead (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Did a Casio hydro (oil filled) mod.



















Though the motor wasnt strong enough to power the hands through the oil so I'm in the midst of undoing it


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Why would you oil fill it? What's the benefit?


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Rather you than me trying to sort that mess out. Complete disassembly and detergent bath for case, dial, hands etc I presume?



crappysurfer said:


> Did a Casio hydro (oil filled) mod.
> 
> Though the motor wasnt strong enough to power the hands through the oil so I'm in the midst of undoing it


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Boogey Man said:


> Why would you oil fill it? What's the benefit?


Added water resistance, it looks cool, and your neighbour won't have one!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

CharlieBandroid said:


> My SKX007J... well it "was" that when I started a few months ago!


That's a pretty wild transformation! Looks amazing...Thanks for the honourable mention.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

CharlieBandroid said:


> My SKX007J... well it "was" that when I started a few months ago!
> 
> Many thanks to JakeB, DuarteM, Harold/Yobokies, SeiyaK, DaveM, Strapcode/Tungchoy, and most of all.... JohnB, for all their contributions to this watch.
> 
> And, please overlook the grime at the eleven minute marker on the bezel, and the dust and fingerprints, and the bezel not being aligned. I litereally had just snapped the bezel on, gave it a quick wipe and took the picture in my excitement!


Great looking mods! Working on a project w/ John as I write this. Can't wait to get it done.
dP


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Some mods (and a Tudor).


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

FOOGauzie said:


> That's a pretty wild transformation! Looks amazing...Thanks for the honourable mention.


You are most welcome, Sir!

Since I got asked a few times, and its easier to just mention here:
SKX007j run of the mill 7s26 from Seiya
Sapphire crystal, gear crown, Apocalypse dial, 6105 vintage hands, all the gaskets, brushed chapter ring from 10watches.com (Dagaz) JakeB
Duarte at NEWW pulled on most of the wrenches for me
Harold supplied the coated and engraved stainless bezel insert
Dave Murphy sent me the stainless bezel
And Strapcode supplied the Endmill band

John Bentley, TheTigerUK.com manufactured the tuna shroud, and machined the SKX case. The machine work is very fine grade, with only a few hidden tools marks present. The holes for the shroud are blind, and screws are included. Shroud is stainless, as are the screws. BTW, the finish on the shroud exceeds the SBBN015's shroud. And, the lugs are recontoured to fit the shroud and, through hole drilled for easy bracelet changes.

I'd also like to mention, that these guys (above) are really doing every WIS a great service, providing custom parts, services, and very low production items. My gratitude! To me, there are some really nice watches out there, the MM300 comes to mind. But, on the other hand, there are some really nice lower and mid grade watches that have become really special. I look at the pair of Typhoon II's I've got from Jake, two nice conversions done by Duarte, and now this collaborative effort... which is on my wrist as we speak.... and I think, aw heck, there is not another watch in the known universe and beyond, exactly like this one, and probably on the Typhoon II's as well (as there are so many combinations of parts!). There might be some other guy with watches like two Duarte assembled for me, but not more than one or two.

The uniqueness of the timepiece, the blend of custom and traditional, and my own personal tastes, coupled with movements that are robust and noteworthy give a great deal of pride in ownership, not had with some otherwise really nice watch that was darn near stamped out with a cookie cutter. My Sumo's are nice, but there are oodles just like them! No so with the custom assemblies, where I got to select each component.

Just my thoughts on modding... ! Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My newest mod...

I had a PVD SKX I bought preowned ages ago...the movement lost time, so I was meaning to swap it at some point...and then I recently managed to source a SARB063 crown/stem from Rob ...so...

















Base-SKX007 with PVD coating (bought this way, no idea where it was done)

Movt- Seiko 6r15

Dial- Dagaz 'Seventies' black dial

Hands- Dagaz black C3 Sword Hr and Min hands, the Sec hand was one I got from Yobokies (I just liked the red tip)

Chapter Ring-Dagaz sterile black

Crystal/insert-Dagaz Superdome kit with stealth insert

Strap- NatoStrapCo Erebus leather Nato.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My newest mod...
> 
> I had a PVD SKX I bought preowned ages ago...the movement lost time, so I was meaning to swap it at some point...and then I recently managed to source a SARB063 crown/stem from Rob ...so...


That smoke/metallic superdome looks so great on black watches.


----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

I finished the Fifty Five Fathoms mod on my SNZH60. I like having a gold "dressier" watch, but do not like gold bracelets. I think the PVD bracelet and FFF dial took the watch to a higher level.


----------



## laminads (Nov 4, 2014)

Dagaz snowflake


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

CharlieBandroid said:


> You are most welcome, Sir!
> 
> Since I got asked a few times, and its easier to just mention here:
> SKX007j run of the mill 7s26 from Seiya
> ...


Well said. Watch modding is why I got into watches and found WUS in the first place.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I had some leftovers... so, made myself this little thang. 
I've always wanted a high case-to-dial contrast, so this works nicely for me.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Winner of the DM bezel inlay contest


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Finished this one today.




























And another one I did today.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

*^* *^ ^ *Gorgeous!

Details, please.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> Finished this one today.
> 
> And another one I did today.


both mods are great! for this one...love the hands...where did you find them if i may?


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Simple mod of Batman bezel and brown NATO


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Tomgbw said:


> Winner of the DM bezel inlay contest


Beautiful. Those Murphy bezels are so nice.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

They're Seiko dauphine hands


----------



## airmannetje (Apr 11, 2015)

Hello, I'm new on this wonderfull forum. I love to see all your beautifull watches!!! This is my very first Seiko mod.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> They're Seiko dauphine hands


thanks! the seiko i had in mind to mod already has dauphine hands once i googled photos - your photo angle looked like lumed hands. love the combo!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

The Watcher said:


> both mods are great! for this one...love the hands...where did you find them if i may?


Common hands on Seiko 5 models. If you google Seiko 5 and look at images you can probably find several models with these hands, I even have a set of these myself in fact...


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Ooh, I rather like that - care to let us know what's all in it?



c5k0 said:


>


----------



## mattanderson (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## xrayguy (Jan 14, 2013)

Who did your mods? This is probably my favorite so far. Any ideas on how to fill the holes left from the monster chapter ring?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xrayguy (Jan 14, 2013)

3pointross said:


> My new planet monster.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Who did your mods? This is my favorite one so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

fishfingers said:


> Ooh, I rather like that - care to let us know what's all in it?


This is an SNKF11 with a SNKF07 chapter ring. Hands are Yobokies. The other half of this watch will be the SNKF11 chapter ring, with a DAGAZ military dial. Possibly same hands as a tribute to the AGS.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

I've been thinking about doing a Sumo mod... any tips or advice or quirky information about the Sumo? Highly appreciated.

on a side note:

browsing eBay for some hidden gems and ran across this 7002 with an ETA 2824 movement in it! I don't think I've seen a 2824 in any Seiko mods to date.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Really happy with how this one came out.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Plain old SKX007 cerakoted black, on a streaky bacon style (or woodgrain?) Strapsco leather strap.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

An ETeiko!!
How is it possible for a 2824 to sit inside??
Are they THAT close in terms of specs?



c5k0 said:


> ...this 7002 with an ETA 2824 movement in it! I don't think I've seen a 2824 in any Seiko mods to date.
> 
> View attachment 3634122


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

PMMM vs my old man's 7290


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX031 vintage mod


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

One of my vintage old mod with patina, now with a new black stealth insert


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> I've been thinking about doing a Sumo mod... any tips or advice or quirky information about the Sumo? Highly appreciated.


Long winded post incoming. Slow morning at work.

Modding possibilities for Sumo are somewhat limited, due to lack of parts. You really only have a few bezel insert choices: small font black, small font blue, pepsi and some PO style ones that Harold offers. I'm not aware of any aftermarket chapter rings. Either Jake or Harold offers a see through caseback, but I forget whom.

Harold has 22 mm bracelets that use a 20 mm hollow end cap for Sumo if you're concerned about the bracelet width. Jake has the awesomely inexpensive Triple D strap that resembles the MM300 strap. Strapcode is also solid for bracelets, but they only offer 20 mm variety. You can also source the "cheaper" MM300 clasp from Rob @ Monsterwatches, which is identical to the real MM300 clasp but just comes from a lesser model of Seiko. Note that the MM300 clasp is 18 mm.

Jake and Harold's sapphire domes are the most commonly used, but there may be others. Jake's is higher and has more distortion, while Harold's is much lower with less distortion but the dome is still quite obvious. I had Harold's and really liked it a lot. One thing that's nice is that it didn't have the gap against the bezel that we often see in SKX sapphire domes.

The usual hands and dial mods apply to the 6R15.

Last but not least, removing the bezel can be made easier if you rotate it and look in the lug area. If you rotate slowly, you'll eventually see a small recess in the bezel where you can fit a caseback knife. You might be able to pry the bezel up with just one notch, but if it's too tight, there will be another notch by the other set of lugs too.

/edit Forgot there's also an interesting looking black bezel insert with yellow font from Harold too.


----------



## xrayguy (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm looking for some help from those who are more experienced than me. I recently got turned onto modded Seiko watches and I'm hooked. I am working on my wish list for my first purchase but I have a question. I really like the Monster dial on a SKX007, but I'm not a fan of the holes that are left when the Monster chapter ring is removed. I would like to know if any of you have experience filling these holes in? I thought I read somewhere that someone suggested using black Testors model paint, applied from the back side of the dial. I'm open to any suggestions as I really like and want to use this dial. Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnDrake (Jul 4, 2014)

rawrfische said:


> Modding possibilities for Sumo.


Interesting post! However, Harold does indeed sell a chapter ring for the Sumo:

Custom Sumo SS Chapter Ring Photo by yobokies | Photobucket

Regards


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> An ETeiko!!
> How is it possible for a 2824 to sit inside??
> Are they THAT close in terms of specs?


Crazy right?

I've got a 2836 - in pieces, that I'm going to reassemble (eventually) and see if it fits.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Awesome post! Thank you, sir!



rawrfische said:


> Long winded post incoming. Slow morning at work.
> 
> Modding possibilities for Sumo are somewhat limited, due to lack of parts. You really only have a few bezel insert choices: small font black, small font blue, pepsi and some PO style ones that Harold offers. I'm not aware of any aftermarket chapter rings. Either Jake or Harold offers a see through caseback, but I forget whom.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using telekinesis.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job! But I think it could use a touch of color, don't you? ;-)



Kinesis said:


> Sent from my iPad using telekinesis.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice job! But I think it could use a touch of color, don't you? ;-)


Hah, it's for my son. He's into it!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

What's better than a mod? Three mods!


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

Where can I source SARG007 or SARG009 dial?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

jalak said:


> Where can I source SARG007 or SARG009 dial?


FYI, SARG009 dial is somewhere around 31mm. Definitely not 28.5mm. The small chapter ring is also fixed directly to the dial.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> FYI, SARG009 dial is somewhere around 31mm. Definitely not 28.5mm. The small chapter ring is also fixed directly to the dial.


I can confirm it's 31mm but no chapter ring fixed on the dial, just printing.

Anyway the large dial can be reduced a little and a special custom made chapter ring can be done (not covering the prints that are about 29 mm diameter).

That's what I did with an skx and a sarb031 dial (31mm)


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> FYI, SARG009 dial is somewhere around 31mm. Definitely not 28.5mm. The small chapter ring is also fixed directly to the dial.


What abut SARG007? normal (28.5mm)?

Planning (If I can get it anywhere) to put in my SRP513...


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

jalak said:


> Where can I source SARG007 or SARG009 dial?


Other then OEM...Check out Dagaz I see some dials for 6R15


----------



## noormanism (Apr 18, 2014)

Few weeks ago my friends give me case of seiko chrono 6138-0011 "Ufo", so I'm looking the 6138 movements, but that hard to find lately. I love this ufo shape, I paint it in black, put an automatic 7S26 movements inside, Need slightly to modify the movement holder so that the movement will fit and does not shake inside. Inner ring using seiko 6139 Pogue, SNK military dial, big crown taken from the kinetic SKJ003 5M43.
I use spons to closed pusher buttons holes for a while, until I can find the buttons. Ofcourse that not for chrono functions, at least for aesthetics


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

these photos all taken from same spot, just at a different angle. Blue AR not all it's cracked up to be most of the time(on wrist). My opinion.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

LeeMorgan said:


> I can confirm it's 31mm but no chapter ring fixed on the dial, just printing.
> 
> Anyway the large dial can be reduced a little and a special custom made chapter ring can be done (not covering the prints that are about 29 mm diameter).
> 
> That's what I did with an skx and a sarb031 dial (31mm)


Oooh. I'm going to check mine again. I could have sworn it was attached. If not, even better. Thanks!

EDIT:








mine me has a lip around the edge. Is this easily removed?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

jalak said:


> What abut SARG007? normal (28.5mm)?
> 
> Planning (If I can get it anywhere) to put in my SRP513...


Try Rob. I'd pass on the 007 dial personally, due to the lack of lume.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Would folks be interested in exotic material bezel replacements for the SNK80X series?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> Would folks be interested in exotic material bezel replacements for the SNK80X series?


Definitely. Do you have a prototype shot?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Nope, just an idea right now.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crappysurfer said:


> Would folks be interested in exotic material bezel replacements for the SNK80X series?


Am interested in ALL and ANY and EVERY option: the wider the selection, the better.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Sounds interesting CS, I hadn't thought of that. How is the bezel attached to an SNK80* anyway, is it glued, or a friction fit?


----------



## Brauer (Feb 19, 2015)

SKX779 with a black/gold 5 dial and my own custom strap to simplify the monster...

To the observant ones, the chapter ring is misaligned because i ordered a wrong size and had to manually grind it down to a size that would fit in the case...

I cant find any chaper rings i eu that fits the 7s26-0350 case?

Also waiting on replacement hands...


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> Oooh. I'm going to check mine again. I could have sworn it was attached. If not, even better. Thanks!
> 
> EDIT:
> View attachment 3675722
> ...


Ohh!

I've bought my dial used fron another forum friend and when I received the dial, it had no lip.

Now you say that, so I assume it had previously; but it can be removed if I did not found.

I haven't that dial anymore since it was ruined by me in the attempt ro reduce the OD to let it fit in a skx case (the sarb dial you see in the pic was machined to have a cleaner job)
If you want to know I may ask my friend what he did on it


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

fishfingers said:


> Sounds interesting CS, I hadn't thought of that. How is the bezel attached to an SNK80* anyway, is it glued, or a friction fit?


Friction fit w/ a gasket.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> Would folks be interested in exotic material bezel replacements for the SNK80X series?


Hmm, the idea is interesting. But the reality might be something else. What could you do that would change the look of the watch, that poeple would be compelled to buy into and want to change the bezel?
It's not somthing alot of modders will want to start playing with so you might have difficulty selling enough to make it financially viable.

But i suppose there are options that could make mods more interesting. There's a few pilot/field stye mods being done with that case, so a classic coin edge style bezel for a real classic look could work. I would suggest you make things easy for people though, probably the best thing would be making sure it takes the same size crystal, and selling them with a crystal gasket already fitted.

I do realise this isn't an 'exotic material', but i'd imagine this would get more sales than copper/brass/bronze which i imagine is where you were headed????

Somthing like -
https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/review-wilson-watch-works-custom-flieger-824196.html


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crappysurfer said:


> Friction fit w/ a gasket.


I'd like to see what it looks like, even a rendering.
I am also curious how it would fit over a fixed bezel, and stay put, in the manner you describe.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


>


The more i see this the more i really like that combo. 
Might have to give that case and dial combo a go at some point.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm intrigued by this idea of replacement bezels for SNK, I'm not aware of anyone having done that before, anyone?
Could be interesting combined with your stone dial, CS!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

fishfingers said:


> I'm intrigued by this idea of replacement bezels for SNK, I'm not aware of anyone having done that before, anyone?
> Could be interesting combined with your stone dial, CS!


Stone dials are on hold, the guy originally said the thickness I needed was possible, then as things moved forward the thickness gained an additional 50%.....So it wont really be a good fit.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I'd like to see what it looks like, even a rendering.
> I am also curious how it would fit over a fixed bezel, and stay put, in the manner you describe.


I'm assuming you'd have to remove the original 809 bezel. I took one apart in December for giggles. Was a pain to remove. Couldn't get it back on either.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> I'm assuming you'd have to remove the original 809 bezel. I took one apart in December for giggles. Was a pain to remove. Couldn't get it back on either.


They need a good press to get back on (in my experience).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

c5k0 said:


> I'm assuming you'd have to remove the original 809 bezel. I took one apart in December for giggles. Was a pain to remove. Couldn't get it back on either.


GASP! But but but I thought it's a fixed bezel! 
Which is to say, it's part of the case itself, not a separate element.
I guess I was wrong. Who knew.


----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

Btw the snks are on sale here for $43. Not sure if this is a good deal or not. And have never ordered from this seller:

eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=131474749836&alt=web


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Who's done a 4R36/6R15 mod to their SKX007?

I have a 4R36 on the way. I've contacted Rob from Monsterwatches for the crown and stem. He said he'll have more in stock in April. I checked with him recently about his stock but no reply.

From what I've read the problem is getting a stem that fits the movement and a crown that fits the case. The stock SKX stem and crown are one piece units so you can't re-use the crown. I found on ebay someone selling the 4R36 stem alone. Then I found on ebay someone else selling 2 piece SKX stem and crown. I'm hoping the separate SKX crown will fit onto the separate 4R36 stem. The wait for all the parts to arrive in the post is killing me....

Any advice will be most welcome.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

cpl said:


> Who's done a 4R36/6R15 mod to their SKX007?
> 
> I have a 4R36 on the way. I've contacted Rob from Monsterwatches for the crown and stem. He said he'll have more in stock in April. I checked with him recently about his stock but no reply.
> 
> ...


I've found sourcing a SARB059 crown/stem the best way...there are zero quality issues and it just fits perfect straight away.

I've also done the 2 part crown/stem way....the stem was fine, it came with the movement, but the crown wasn't the best...it worked for a while then seemed to lose its 'springiness' and didn't pop out far enough when I unscrewed it (the length on the stem was correct-it was perfect to begin with). I may have been unlucky though as the one on my Stargate still works ok...the stem length is different on the Stargate, but the original crown felt very wobbly so I thought I'd try an aftermarket SKX one...


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

cpl said:


> Who's done a 4R36/6R15 mod to their SKX007?


I ordered the 6r15 and sarb crown-stem combo from Rob. It just drops straight into the 007.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Man of Kent said:


> I ordered the 6r15 and sarb crown-stem combo from Rob. It just drops straight into the 007.


You're a lucky man ;-). Wish he would reply to my email.

How long ago did you get it from Rob?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

cpl said:


> You're a lucky man ;-). Wish he would reply to my email.
> 
> How long ago did you get it from Rob?


I've had luck with Rob a few times, but quite a few unanswered emails in between too...he's an in demand guy with a limited supply of high demand parts...I think there's an element of luck and timing with the the emails and getting a reply.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

I've just got a couple of Crowns off him, a SARB059 & SARB063 Crown. I had his last 059 Crown, but he did say he'll have some more in May!


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

MATT1076 said:


> I've just got a couple of Crowns off him, a SARB059 & SARB063 Crown. I had his last 059 Crown, but he did say he'll have some more in May!


I hate you!


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey dudes,
I've lurked here for ages soaking up info and finally have something to contribute of my own. Preliminary pics only so far; I'll post some more, along with info, for your delectation tomorrow. A very modest mod.

And because it's no fun until you give your creation an ironic name: I give you the 'Mission Creep'.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

STargate with new bezel, now I have to remove the magnifier glas


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

Here's my new SRP513...

I'm thinking of putting SARG007 dial in it. Where I can get one?

Buying off internet, I never know that the dial lume are only on 6, 9 & the triangle. Couldn't find lume picture before placed an order. I thought all the numerals are lumed.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

SNZF with aluminium chapter ri g and green bezel insert from Harold. Replaced damaged glass with stock Seiko part. Dial and hands are standard:









I'm thinking about putting in a racing green SOXA dial from Jake, but I'm gonna keep the stock hands, they're great.


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

I just finished this, sorry for the bad lighting I'm too excited to wait until tomorrow to post it!

SNZF base
Dagaz dial, hands and bezel insert 
Yobokies aluminum chapter ring
Crystaltimes domed AR sapphire crystal
Cheapestnatostraps perlon strap


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

The ultimate SKX mod, TST Bluefin Tuna.
















dP


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Speechless.

Picking up my jaw off the floor...



Dan Pierce said:


> The ultimate SKX mod, TST Bluefin Tuna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> Speechless.
> 
> Picking up my jaw off the floor...


Thanks, my friend! Really thrilled how this turned out. Thought I was done modding with this one until I found TST shrouds. Now I'm done.;-)
dP


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thanks, my friend! Really thrilled how this turned out. Thought I was done modding with this one until I found TST shrouds. Now I'm done.;-)
> dP


That shroud is pretty sick. I'm assuming the 007 case had to be machined to accept the shroud?

I'm wondering why we haven't seen a 007 shroud that can be accepted on case that hasn't been altered? Knowledge/design? Resources - tools/equipment? Cost prohibitive? Would it be too massive? I would assume that something like a stainless steel Frankenmonster shroud has not come to fruition because of demand. Surely a 007 shroud would be in great demand.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> The ultimate SKX mod, TST Bluefin Tuna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! That is outstanding Dan!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

CWBYTYME said:


> WOW! That is outstanding Dan!


Thank you, sir!
dP


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Dan I said it already in another place.... pure, unadulterated, mind altering watch ....! You, Sir, are responsible for costly dental bills, with all the jaws hitting floors around the net!

My own thought... ah... put one of Jake's gear crowns on it too. More "Tuna-esque" imho... but its very hard to improve upon what is essentiall perfect already.

Very fine job there!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## sennaster (Dec 13, 2011)

crappysurfer said:


>


Looks nice.

What base watch is this? Think those numbers could be buffed off?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

sennaster said:


> Looks nice.
> 
> What base watch is this? Think those numbers could be buffed off?


SNKE01JC and no. They're cut in there.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Is there a way he could do one more cut (in the SKX shrouds) around the crown area, creating an indent, giving the crown a little bit more knurl to grip? kind of like the big boy tunas and even the prospex tuna monster? it doesn't look too bad as is, but it doesn't look like you get a lot of grip except for the bottom (w/o switching to another crown of course).


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

c5k0 said:


> That shroud is pretty sick. I'm assuming the 007 case had to be machined to accept the shroud?
> 
> I'm wondering why we haven't seen a 007 shroud that can be accepted on case that hasn't been altered? Knowledge/design? Resources - tools/equipment? Cost prohibitive? Would it be too massive? I would assume that something like a stainless steel Frankenmonster shroud has not come to fruition because of demand. Surely a 007 shroud would be in great demand.


Someone just recently put out clip-on shrouds for the SKX's. Dragon Shrouds. there's a thread but it's on google too. It's interesting, some people really like them. I've contemplated one.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

c5k0 said:


> That shroud is pretty sick. I'm assuming the 007 case had to be machined to accept the shroud?
> 
> I'm wondering why we haven't seen a 007 shroud that can be accepted on case that hasn't been altered? Knowledge/design? Resources - tools/equipment? Cost prohibitive? Would it be too massive? I would assume that something like a stainless steel Frankenmonster shroud has not come to fruition because of demand. Surely a 007 shroud would be in great demand.


Thanks! Yes, the case is machined to fit the shroud, so non reversible. The fit & finish are amazing and it's well executed. The clip on Dragon Shroud is another option. It's plastic and will bend to fit over the SKX case. Easily removed as well. Both require straight end links vs curved since the shrouds fit low on the lugs. Straps fit great. The TST shroud brings the watch to 47mm, the Dragon is closer to 50mm.
dP


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

SNZG mod


----------



## het vonnis (Apr 21, 2015)

First post (long time lurker) with first watch. Thanks Rob from Monsterwatches


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

For those that are interested, and those that replied to my bracelet thread, I have received my Super Engineer II from Strapcode and I lobe it.

Please excuse the crap pictures. I'm using my backup phone.
















I opted for Tue Submariner clasp and I think it's a winner.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Have been play around this afternoon and came up with this! Green Bay


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

MATT1076 said:


> Have been play around this afternoon and came up with this! Green Bay


I was thinking about doing almost the exact same thing, but with the silver version of the dial instead. What bezel/crystal/chapter ring combo did you use on this?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

SKX007 - Graphite black Cerakote, vintage leather/PVD strap
SNZG13 - MagPul FDE & sniper gray Cerakote, desert/PVD NATO


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

ajuicet said:


> I was thinking about doing almost the exact same thing, but with the silver version of the dial instead. What bezel/crystal/chapter ring combo did you use on this?


The bezel is a after market Rolex ceramic bezel I got off eBay. The crystal is a big bubble sapphire with yellow AR from Crystaltimes of EBay and the chapter ring is brush Aluminum from Jake (Dagaz).


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Just to clarify, Matt - the _bezel _is from ebay, or the insert? Looks like one of Murphy's coin-edge bezels..


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry bezel insert is from EBay, the bezel is a Murphy's coin edge bezel!


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

MATT1076 said:


> Sorry bezel insert is from EBay, the bezel is a Murphy's coin edge bezel!


Was the bezel a drop in, or did you have to mod it to fit? Can you share who the seller is?

Thanks!


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi guys,
I spotted some smoked glass crystals for SKX on Dagaz. Anyone ever used one? Do they look good? Has anyone ever spotted crystals of this kind to fit other models?


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

JAndrewC said:


> Hi guys,
> I spotted some smoked glass crystals for SKX on Dagaz. Anyone ever used one? Do they look good? Has anyone ever spotted crystals of this kind to fit other models?


Smoked crystal on a all blacked-out mod finishes it off nicely.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/post-your-mods-here-=-246526-393.html#post14765514


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Got it. It does look awesome.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

subterfuge said:


> View attachment 3727098
> 
> 
> SKX007 - Graphite black Cerakote, vintage leather/PVD strap
> SNZG13 - MagPul FDE & sniper gray Cerakote, desert/PVD NATO


First up, awesome mods!

Secondly, thank you thank you thank you! I was desperately looking for side by side comparisons of sniper grey and graphite black cerakote colors for an upcoming mod project. You are an angel! Now I know exactly what I want for my mod project.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

I have a question for mod gurus -

Will this watch with a 4r36 movement, SRP605, 44mm case










accept the regular monster dial, SRP307, SRP311, 42mm case?

SnowMonster II Photo by yobokies | Photobucket

Will it be easy like a simple swap or will there be mod-fu needed to fit that dial and chapter ring into the above case?


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

A simple update to my SOXA 007 - changed the grey-orange Soxa bezel for an easier-to-read silver-and-coffee insert that I got from a bloke on ebay (I think it originally came from Jake), and paired it up with a jaunty asymmetrical NATO strap:


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

phoenix844884 said:


> I have a question for mod gurus -
> 
> Will this watch with a 4r36 movement, SRP605, 44mm case
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that's the same size as the SRP481, and to fit a Monster dial, you'll need to figure something out with the chapter ring, the standard monster dial chapter ring interferes with the case chapter ring. I cut & a polished an aluminum chapter ring on one I'm working on that has a slightly larger inner diameter than the stock one, which allows the dial ring to fit inside.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

So my new 007 has been at the watch maker now for a week and I called to get a status update. They tell me that all the parts from Dagaz do not fit and that they are pissed since it took them two hours to take it apart. WTF?

I told them to put the watch together and I will pick it up. I spoke to Jake and he reassured me all parts were correct. I didn't doubt it, but wanted to make sure. I asked Jake if I could send him my watch and all the parts he sold me so that he could do the build, but he never replied back. 

Good thing is, the shop won't be charging me since they agreed to take the watch in. I'm still pissed because I was really hoping to finally get this build done.

If Jake won't do it, are there any reputable members here that wouldn't mind taking on my build?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

ViperGuy said:


> So my new 007 has been at the watch maker now for a week and I called to get a status update. They tell me that all the parts from Dagaz do not fit and that they are pissed since it took them two hours to take it apart. WTF?
> 
> I told them to put the watch together and I will pick it up. I spoke to Jake and he reassured me all parts were correct. I didn't doubt it, but wanted to make sure. I asked Jake if I could send him my watch and all the parts he sold me so that he could do the build, but he never replied back.
> 
> ...


First, it doesn't take 2 hours to disassemble a watch (not counting taking the movement apart). Second, never had the appropriate part from Jake that didn't fit.

PM me and I'd be happy to help.
dP


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thanks! Yes, the case is machined to fit the shroud, so non reversible. The fit & finish are amazing and it's well executed. The clip on Dragon Shroud is another option. It's plastic and will bend to fit over the SKX case. Easily removed as well. Both require straight end links vs curved since the shrouds fit low on the lugs. Straps fit great. The TST shroud brings the watch to 47mm, the Dragon is closer to 50mm.
> dP


Does it mar the polished case finish in any way from dust, popping it on and off?


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

ViperGuy said:


> So my new 007 has been at the watch maker now for a week and I called to get a status update. *They tell me that all the parts from Dagaz do not fit* and that they are pissed since it took them two hours to take it apart. WTF?
> 
> I told them to put the watch together and I will pick it up. I spoke to Jake and he reassured me all parts were correct. I didn't doubt it, but wanted to make sure. I asked Jake if I could send him my watch and all the parts he sold me so that he could do the build, but he never replied back.
> 
> ...


Two hour to disassemble pffff. Just hope they didn't bugger up your parts as well.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> So my new 007 has been at the watch maker now for a week and I called to get a status update. They tell me that all the parts from Dagaz do not fit and that they are pissed since it took them two hours to take it apart. WTF?
> 
> I told them to put the watch together and I will pick it up. I spoke to Jake and he reassured me all parts were correct. I didn't doubt it, but wanted to make sure. I asked Jake if I could send him my watch and all the parts he sold me so that he could do the build, but he never replied back.
> 
> ...


Your watchmaker is incompetent. Never go back there again! If amateur newbies can manage it then so can they.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ipolit (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi, I recently purchased SNKL07 and I am considering to make a mod. I am thinking for something like this Prometheus









(image taken from wornandwound)
but I don't find any dials from yobokies or dagaz which look like this. Please suggest for a source for such dial, crown on 3 o'clock.

Thank you in advance

PS
I played a little with a GIMP. Something like this maybe


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Dan Pierce said:


> First, it doesn't take 2 hours to disassemble a watch (not counting taking the movement apart). Second, never had the appropriate part from Jake that didn't fit.
> 
> PM me and I'd be happy to help.
> dP


Should take any experienced watchmaker 10 mins to completely strip down an SKX (not including dis-assembling the movement).


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> First, it doesn't take 2 hours to disassemble a watch (not counting taking the movement apart). Second, never had the appropriate part from Jake that didn't fit.
> 
> PM me and I'd be happy to help.
> dP


Sending you a PM.



Da Maui Life said:


> Two hour to disassemble pffff. Just hope they didn't bugger up your parts as well.


Im hoping the same thing.



cpl said:


> Your watchmaker is incompetent. Never go back there again! If amateur newbies can manage it then so can they.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely wont be.



FOOGauzie said:


> Should take any experienced watchmaker 10 mins to completely strip down an SKX (not including dis-assembling the movement).


I figured as much. They wont get my business again.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Snzh57 with a light patina.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow. Bellissimo!
Did you do anything to the case? or the bezel?
I've never seen them look so good! Even the same insert - which I normally don't like. 
I almost thought it was a different watch!



LeeMorgan said:


> Snzh57 with a light patina.
> 
> View attachment 3747954


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

ipolit said:


> Hi, I recently purchased SNKL07 and I am considering to make a mod. I am thinking for something like this Prometheus
> 
> View attachment 3745194
> 
> ...


Check out SRP269, not quite the same but close.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Wow. Bellissimo!
> Did you do anything to the case? or the bezel?
> I've never seen them look so good! Even the same insert - which I normally don't like.
> I almost thought it was a different watch!


Grazie Tom!

Both case and bazel brushed with a 3M pad and refinished with 5,000 grit sand paper.

They work well with the case but I'm getting crazy to obtain the same finish on the bracelet (I feel the s/steel of the bracelet is softer and it come darker and smoother, something flat, not matching with the case,looks like bead blasted)


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

ipolit said:


> Hi, I recently purchased SNKL07 and I am considering to make a mod. I am thinking for something like this Prometheus
> 
> View attachment 3745194
> 
> ...


There's nothing i can see for Seiko that looks like that. You're gonna have to use a close as you can get it dial from a donor watch as suggested or from Yobokies/Dagaz. There's dials on the bay like that but there for eta 2824, if you'd come here before you bought the watch mabee a case from ebay, a chinese clone of a 2824 may have been the way to go. 
DIALS, ETA 2824, 2836,2804, SW 200, DEPA V24, Ø 285 mm, 5 COLORS, SPORT-MILITARY | eBay

But you've got the Seiko now, you can still make a great looking mod. 
Both Yobokies and Dagaz have military dials which arn't too far away but have the inner 24 hour markers.

Mabee a sunburst charcoal would work well too although it doesn't look the same
Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Da Maui Life said:


> Does it mar the polished case finish in any way from dust, popping it on and off?


I've taken mine of a couple of times- dont see any marks on the case at all?


----------



## ipolit (Apr 21, 2011)

AC81, thank you! 285 is the exact size I need. I have almost same dial from dagaz from a mod I made 2 years ago, but now I prefer those from ebay link. When my watch come, I'll order


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

ipolit said:


> AC81, thank you! 285 is the exact size I need. I have almost same dial from dagaz from a mod I made 2 years ago, but now I prefer those from ebay link. When my watch come, I'll order


Ahhhh, no! Just an example of what you could do with a chinese eta clone movement....... And eta 2824 case.... 
That dials not for Seiko, but eta 2824. Dial feet all wrong and you won't be able to use dials dots effectivly on a seiko movement. (day/date wheels and movement holder get in the way) Don't order them!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

ipolit said:


> Hi, I recently purchased SNKL07 and I am considering to make a mod. I am thinking for something like this Prometheus
> 
> (image taken from wornandwound)
> but I don't find any dials from yobokies or dagaz which look like this. Please suggest for a source for such dial, crown on 3 o'clock.
> ...


Thinking of something like this?


----------



## ipolit (Apr 21, 2011)

I know this one frim wornandwound, but I prefer the dial like the czech airforce watch


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> This is an SNKF11 with a SNKF07 chapter ring. Hands are Yobokies. The other half of this watch will be the SNKF11 chapter ring, with a DAGAZ military dial. Possibly same hands as a tribute to the AGS.











Dial arrived yesterday. May change second hand to yellow, or orange if parts are available. Very satisfied.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Harold sold me a very nice orange lance second hand for my SNK809 mod, that might be ideal for you. Lovely orange lume, looks really good. Here's a pic of the watch with blue C1 hour/min and orange seconds:


----------



## simon aus (Jan 26, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> First, it doesn't take 2 hours to disassemble a watch (not counting taking the movement apart). Second, never had the appropriate part from Jake that didn't fit.
> 
> PM me and I'd be happy to help.
> dP


i hardly ever post because i can't login at work..
never had a problem with Jake's parts either - for stuff I can't do myself, my watchmaker (authorised Seiko) has even complimented the quality of the parts.

dP - you're a top bloke for offering to help out another - i don't have a big enough "thumbs up" icon in my icons for you !!


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a several very involved projects right now, it's nice reprieve to be able to do a standard mod for a good guy who wanted something repping the Red, White, & Blue.

























SKX007- stage III blast
flat sapphire 
Dagaz Carib. blue SOXA dial
Dagaz Hydro C1 hands
Dagaz ano red chapter ring
Dagaz Patriot bezel insert.


----------



## watchuseektom (Feb 6, 2015)

Here are the 3 Seiko's I did, two snk8xx and one ssa061. Dial and hands from dagaz except for pilot hands and red plane seconds hand from Yobokies. I'm mostly wearing the pilot mod these days so might be selling the two other ones soon.

Cheers!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

ViperGuy said:


> Sending you a PM.
> 
> Im hoping the same thing.
> 
> ...


I'm actually posting a video to fb right now that shows the complete process from start to finish....The video is 6 mins 30 secs.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX031 with green bezel and Sapphire


----------



## Giorgio Versace (Mar 15, 2015)

subterfuge said:


> I have a several very involved projects right now, it's nice reprieve to be able to do a standard mod for a good guy who wanted something repping the Red, White, & Blue.
> 
> View attachment 3752306
> 
> ...


Oh, the "Patriot insert"! 
Is the blue lighter than the dark one of the Skx009? It's hard to tell through pictures, even when they are nice .


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

watchuseektom said:


> Here are the 3 Seiko's I did, two snk8xx and one ssa061. Dial and hands from dagaz except for pilot hands and red plane seconds hand from Yobokies. I'm mostly wearing the pilot mod these days so might be selling the two other ones soon. Cheers!
> View attachment 3752562
> View attachment 3752570


 Crown at 2:00? Madness!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX007 Mod finished


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Hmm. I wonder what I could make with all this :think: :-d


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Giorgio Versace said:


> Oh, the "Patriot insert"!
> Is the blue lighter than the dark one of the Skx009? It's hard to tell through pictures, even when they are nice .


Yes, it's definitely lighter and brighter than the the 009 insert. I'll take a side by side pic for you when I get back to my desk.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

What's the news with your dials, CS? Still stuck on the thickness issue?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

fishfingers said:


> What's the news with your dials, CS? Still stuck on the thickness issue?


What you see above may or may not be the alternative...


----------



## will1970 (Jan 12, 2014)

Just got my doxa hands put in. Hour marker is small against the face of the seiko but that is cool. I like seeing the minute hand strongly.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> What you see above may or may not be the alternative...


Those look pretty good!


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

ipolit said:


> Hi, I recently purchased SNKL07 and I am considering to make a mod. I am thinking for something like this Prometheus
> 
> View attachment 3745194
> 
> ...


These from Ofrei aren't luminous, and they are made for ETA, so you'd have to clip the dial feet and use dial dots. Any ETA dial, or other movement mfg will not work with the date because the location from center varies between mfgs and movements.


----------



## simon aus (Jan 26, 2012)

FOOGauzie said:


> I'm actually posting a video to fb right now that shows the complete process from start to finish....The video is 6 mins 30 secs.


that video is absolutely awesome..!!
a true artisan at work.
Thank You for sharing your knowledge.

if i did a video it would have at least 6 mins 30 secs of swearing and then end up being called "how to destroy a perfectly good SKX"

much appreciated.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Giorgio Versace said:


> Oh, the "Patriot insert"!
> Is the blue lighter than the dark one of the Skx009? It's hard to tell through pictures, even when they are nice .


Side by side:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Another little sam'wich made with leftovers. 
Dunno the model #. Got them a while ago.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> These from Ofrei aren't luminous, and they are made for ETA, so you'd have to clip the dial feet and use dial dots.


You can't use dial dots on the Seiko movement. You have Day and Date wheels on top of the movement and no where to attactch the dial dots too.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

AC81 said:


> You can't use dial dots on the Seiko movement. You have Day and Date wheels on top of the movement and no where to attactch the dial dots too.
> 
> View attachment 3766970


That's incorrect. You cut them into small strips and stick them on the that black plastic movement spacer...The same movement spacer that has the holes to insert the dial feet. I've done it MANY times before there were many dials for 3:00 watches available when most of the custom dials were for 4:00 watches only.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

FOOGauzie said:


> That's incorrect. You cut them into small strips and stick them on the that black plastic movement spacer...The same movement spacer that has the holes to insert the dial feet. I've done it MANY times before there were many dials for 3:00 watches available when most of the custom dials were for 4:00 watches only.


Are you sure you used 'dial dots' and not regular double sided sticky tape?? I've tried it once and dial dots pushed the dial further forward than it should be as it can't sit flush to the movement ring. It meant when i tried to case the movement the stem wouldn't line up. 
Dial dots are reasonably thick, Not to mention difficult to cut due to being very 'gummy' in nature.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

AC81 said:


> You can't use dial dots on the Seiko movement. You have Day and Date wheels on top of the movement and no where to attactch the dial dots too.


As Jake mentioned, it is very possible and done frequently. I've used the second dial in that post on an SNK809 as a matter of fact. It's a bit of a hassle on 6309s, since the movement spacer is actually secured via the dial feet, but still possible.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

AC81 said:


> Are you sure you used 'dial dots' and not regular double sided sticky tape?? I've tried it once and dial dots pushed the dial further forward than it should be as it can't sit flush to the movement ring. It meant when i tried to case the movement the stem wouldn't line up.
> Dial dots are reasonably thick, Not to mention difficult to cut due to being very 'gummy' in nature.


Yes. Dial dots. Some are thicker than others. There are also strips which make it but easier, but they still need to be bisected with an xacto knife. Double sided tape can work as well.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> Yes. Dial dots. Some are thicker than others. There are also strips which make it but easier, but they still need to be bisected with an xacto knife. Double sided tape can work as well.


You learn something every day ;-)


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

SKX013


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

OMG Dan. Thats beautiful.

Please sell it to me. lol



Dan Pierce said:


> The ultimate SKX mod, TST Bluefin Tuna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

If only the crown and stem would get here










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Where are you guys getting the signed crowns from? I'd like to order one for my 007.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I shipped my 007 to CrappySurfer to see if he could get the parts on and the watch done for me. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

So apparently the watch maker I took my watch to was a complete idiot. CrappySurfer just sent me a pic of my watch. Looks good!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

ViperGuy said:


> So apparently the watch maker I took my watch to was a complete idiot. CrappySurfer just sent me a pic of my watch. Looks good!


Glad you're finally getting that beauty sorted.
dP


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> View attachment 3792906


Where did you get that bezel


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

gallegoc said:


> Where did you get that bezel


That's Yobokies' baby tuna bezel, you have to take a bout 0.5mm out of the inner diameter, and the "ceiling" to allow it to sit right.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> Glad you're finally getting that beauty sorted.
> dP


Thanks, Dan. Me too. I think my next mod to it will be a signed crown.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

CS just sent me a better pic to share. Wow, this thing looks so good.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> CS just sent me a better pic to share. Wow, this thing looks so good.


Glad you got that sorted, looks greaat ;-)


----------



## Da Maui Life (Jan 6, 2015)

ViperGuy said:


> So apparently the *watch maker* I took my watch to was a complete idiot. CrappySurfer just sent me a pic of my watch. Looks good!


Glad you got it done! I certainly wouldn't give him the courtesy of such a title.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Da Maui Life said:


> Glad you got it done! I certainly wouldn't give him the courtesy of such a title.


Lol. Right?  I will take more pics and post them once it's back home. I'm already planning my next build so I can send it over to Nick.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Lol. Right?  I will take more pics and post them once it's back home. I'm already planning my next build so I can send it over to Nick.


Well you could go back one more time to show him how good it looks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

cpl said:


> Well you could go back one more time to show him how good it looks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, I thought about that and think I actually might. I need to send him a link to Jakes video of him disassembling the 007.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Just thought I'd post my relatively basic mod here of my SNZG:










Polished the bezel and installed a bracelet I got from Amazon.


----------



## b1ggles (Apr 22, 2015)

ViperGuy said:


> Oh, I thought about that and think I actually might. I need to send him a link to Jakes video of him disassembling the 007.


Am I being daft, I can't find the vid but would very much like to see it?


----------



## tonyfz (Apr 28, 2015)

Not really a mod... My Seiko Recraft with a tan rally. Loving the retro look!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

b1ggles said:


> Am I being daft, I can't find the vid but would very much like to see it?


Here you go. It's the 6th post down.

https://m.facebook.com/pages/Dagaz-Watch-Ltd/164061230373444?fref=ts


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Cheers for that link btw - I hadn't noticed that Jake had green Heliox dials in stock!

I want to get a 'racing green' dial for my green-bezel SNZF17, now there are 2 to choose from, the Green Soxa and Green Heliox:

















Here's the watch in question:









I'm leaning towards the Heliox dial with the stock hands, since I've already got a silver soxa - what do you guys reckon?


----------



## Fugio (Aug 14, 2014)

subterfuge said:


> View attachment 3792906


That's an SKX007, correct?

Where did you get that dial from? Did you have to make any mods to the dial to get it to fit or does it drop right in?


----------



## b1ggles (Apr 22, 2015)

ViperGuy said:


> Here you go. It's the 6th post down.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/pages/Dagaz-Watch-Ltd/164061230373444?fref=ts


Thanking you.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

b1ggles said:


> Thanking you.


You're welcome.


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

I bought this modded SKX007 from a fellow forum member a couple of months ago intending to scavenge some parts that I needed to finish other projects. But when I got it, I found it to be so well done, I just couldn't take it apart. The only change I might make is to the sweep hand as I like a baton style better, but the pink airplane is kinda cool and growing on me.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Whoa! This is awesome sauce.

Dibs!



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My newest mod...
> 
> I had a PVD SKX I bought preowned ages ago...the movement lost time, so I was meaning to swap it at some point...and then I recently managed to source a SARB063 crown/stem from Rob ...so...
> 
> View attachment 3583306


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice work there CS, that's tasty!



crappysurfer said:


>


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks good, Nick!


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Fugio said:


> That's an SKX007, correct?
> 
> Where did you get that dial from? Did you have to make any mods to the dial to get it to fit or does it drop right in?


It's a 29mm aftermarket Sub dial, had to shave 0.5mm off the edge to get it to fit.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Staying busy.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

TST GMTuna.
dP


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

The continuing evolution....

received the Crystal Times big bubble sapphire in the post today

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Edited


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I swear, that Murphy bezel + that shroud turn that 007 into a freekin' Neutron bomb!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> I swear, that Murphy bezel + that shroud turn that 007 into a freekin' Neutron bomb!


Thank you, sir! The TST shroud, Murphy bezel, and Dagaz Super Dome kit create the perfect synergy, imho. 
dP


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> TST GMTuna.
> dP


Nice work Dan! Looks Great.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

MATT1076 said:


> Nice work Dan! Looks Great.


Thank you, Matt!
dP


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> TST GMTuna.
> dP


Super clean as always dp.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey guys, just a quick question. Saw the following mod in another thread on this forum. How is the date wheel moved to 4.30 with this dial when it's originally at 3.00? Is a new movement required?


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Shouldn't require a new movement, so long as the dial is designed right. The 3/4 issue is more troublesome when the dial shows both day and date - then it has to be at 3:00 because that's the only point on the circle where the day and date wheels line up properly.

I bought a dial for 4:00 crown movement from Harold that has date window at 4:30, for example:


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> TST GMTuna.
> dP


Great looking piece! Can you share where you got the hands, especially the sweep hand, and what lengths they are?

Thanks!


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Thats a 6309-7049 I got in... the late 1970's. Replaced the dial and hands once in the mid 80's. Ran on my wrist every day until about two years ago. It was my only watch that worked.... the other being a Submariner that refused to keep working. It finally started losing its reserve really badly, so I sent it to Jack. He did his little magic on it, with a new crystal too. It looked too good with the new crystal, so... I decided to go ahead and replace the dial and hands once again, and you see the result. I may change the bracelet too, not sure yet.

Beyond any measure, this is the most comfortable watch I've ever worn, and I've got Tuna's and Subs, and Sumos, and SKX's and SSC's.... this one just "fits" the best and feels the best.

Sapphire crystal and insert from Jack, wherever he got 'em, I have no clue. Dial and hands from Jake, and Duarte pulled the wrenches to get them in.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

You're killin' me with TST's bro... jeeze-o-pete! You've done it again!

Seriously, after that blue FFF/TST I thought there was nothing else in that league.. until this one showed up... even without the extra hand.

Very nice ol' son! Very nice indeed!



Dan Pierce said:


> TST GMTuna.
> dP


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

CharlieBandroid said:


> You're killin' me with TST's bro... jeeze-o-pete! You've done it again!
> 
> Seriously, after that blue FFF/TST I thought there was nothing else in that league.. until this one showed up... even without the extra hand.
> 
> Very nice ol' son! Very nice indeed!


Thank you, sir! Couldn't help myself. But this is gonna have to do it..............for now anyway. ;-)
dP


----------



## brentrice1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Gents, attempting to find a success story of freeing a Bulova Precisionist movement of its fugly confines and modding it to something beautiful. Anyone out there heard or seen of such a thing?


----------



## Giorgio Versace (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thank you, sir! Couldn't help myself. But this is gonna have to do it..............for now anyway. ;-)
> dP


Why dont I believe that last part?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

PLanet Monster


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

FFF with hacking / handwinding 4r36










Now I need the AR crystal.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Fantastic! What did you do for the crown and stem?



elconquistador said:


> FFF with hacking / handwinding 4r36
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Original crow and stem from new movement. Cutting the stem is always the hardest part of a build. Cut it a thread too short and you need a new stem.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

SKX033 mod in a handmade mahogany watch box that I just installed some velvet lining into.


----------



## Karming (Sep 5, 2012)

Seiko 6309 with vintage seiko 5 dial with milguass Lightning hands and orange essence ceramic bezel insert.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

elconquistador said:


> Original crow and stem from new movement. Cutting the stem is always the hardest part of a build. Cut it a thread too short and you need a new stem.


Your new movement came with the crown and stem? Mine (NH36) came with just the stem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

The crown from the watch. The stem from the movement. Easy enough to switch.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Surprised how much "new watch" feel you get when switching insert.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

*Stargate Mod*

got bored


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Gents,
Two Seiko modded SKX here.
The first one, a Skx007 was fully modded with Seiko parts from Chronograph.com and Yobokies hands 9 years ago.

































The newest addition is a Skx007 transformed into a SKXBB thank to the beautiful Dagaz parts! (1 week old)
























































The sapphire superdome makes it freakishly hard to picture the dial!


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Inspired by this seiko sarb027









I modded this Casio MTP-V002D-7A


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

elconquistador said:


> The crown from the watch. The stem from the movement. Easy enough to switch.


It's always nice when the original crown has a threaded stem. Not usually the case with 7S26 Seiko divers, unfortunately- at least as far as those with screw down crowns.

I've had the one on the left for a while. Just finished the one on the right:









Left: 6309-7040 (7546 conversion)
Dagaz SOXA sunburst silver dial & Hydro C3 handset
black chapter ring
Yobokies engraved Big # bezel insert & bubble dome sapphire

Right: 6309-7040 
Dagaz UDT sunburst silver dial & Hydro C3 handset
brushed chapter ring
Yobokies engraved Big # bezel insert & bubble dome sapphire


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

MSAINT said:


> Gents,
> Two Seiko modded SKX here.
> The first one, a Skx007 was fully modded with Seiko parts from Chronograph.com and Yobokies hands 9 years ago.


Wish I could source that dial! NLA from everywhere I check.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Got my watch back today from CS. Looks soooooooo good. Here are a few quick pics. I will take more shortly.


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

subterfuge said:


> Wish I could source that dial! NLA from everywhere I check.


It was the old Seiko 5 basic dial, not in production anymore unfortunately.


----------



## kimare (Mar 5, 2009)

I really like the look of the Oris Aquis, espessially with the orange markers. Have anybody managed to mod a similar from SKX007 or another watch?


----------



## mbordes (Mar 23, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> SKX033 mod in a handmade mahogany watch box that I just installed some velvet lining into.


Beautiful watch box. Can I ask where you got the watch strap.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

mbordes said:


> Beautiful watch box. Can I ask where you got the watch strap.


came from strapped for time, tell them I sent you if you get one!


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

My mods are still awaiting some parts but I thought I'd share what I've been busy with while designing the mods. I always felt that we mod freaks don't have enough choices when it comes to seconds hands so this time instead of compromising I did something about it.









Now I have more flexibility in matching colors and themes! Btw, I'll post the mods when they come back from Harold. Both are pilot/military inspired. But first I have to send them to him :-d

So what do you guys think?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Seikompressor.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice!
You gonna make these available to the modding public? or just bragging? ;-)



C4L18R3 said:


> ... I always felt that *we mod freaks don't have enough choices when it comes to seconds hands* ...
> 
> View attachment 3841810


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Very nice!
> You gonna make these available to the modding public? or just bragging? ;-)


Hey if anyone's interested sure why not! At this point I chose only 2 from all of these for the mods I'm planning. I will probably keep 2-3 for a few more in planning stage (I have a few dials, no donor watches yet). The rest is good to go if anyone's interested.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> Seikompressor.
> View attachment 3841978


That's nice! Your mods never fail to impress! May I ask if the donor watch is an SNZG or an Orient? Thanks!


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

New SKX171 with tritium vials behind the polished hour and minute hands, Blue AR Dagaz Super dome sapphire, black dial and shark mesh strap.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Doesn't look like much but this is a significant leap in my watch making skills. Original SNZH crown married to 4R36 stem. 









I cut the stem slightly long and filed it down by trial and error. I think I might need to file it down a little more. Looks good as it is but you know what they say...better is the evil of good. 








(Excuse all the crud on the watch back)

I'll do the dial and hands later. Right now I'm just too excited to have a 4R36 in my FFF. 









Thanks to elconquistador for giving me the idea to do this. I was originally only planning to do movement swaps on my SKX's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamHanded (Apr 28, 2015)

my 2nd mod, the first being a simple dial / hand change on a Seiko 5 dress watch.

This one I had a bit of fun on... spent a couple of weeks mulling options, and went with this:

ETA: Too bad there doesn't seem to be a Midnight Blue chapter ring, but the brushed one I used seems to work...


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Heres another I did today. I had white hands and decided black would look better.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Yay! It hacks! It winds!

FFF with 4R36









One thing that's different is the date wheel which is white vs the original that is black. I prefer the black but have no idea how to swap a date wheel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

C4L18R3 said:


> That's nice! Your mods never fail to impress! May I ask if the donor watch is an SNZG or an Orient? Thanks!


Thanks, brother!

This was a SNZJ55.

Swapped chapter rings from SNZJ59 (Rob)
Jake's amazing FFF dial
Harold's PO2 hands, second hand tip painted red.
Bracelet is Harold's Endmill/Presidential with his solid "Tuna" clasp.

Inspiration from:









and a small degree of Nighthawk:


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Received a little parcel from Jake B this afternoon, so here we are: SNZF17 with Dagaz racing green Heliox dial, Stock hands, Yobokies aluminium chapter ring and green insert.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice!

How hard is it to replace the chapter ring?



fishfingers said:


> Received a little parcel from Jake B this afternoon, so here we are: SNZF17 with Dagaz racing green Heliox dial, Stock hands, Yobokies aluminium chapter ring and green insert.
> 
> View attachment 3845226


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Cheers Chronopolis - it's the same as replacing the ring in an SKX007, it's held underneath by a lip inside the case, and above by the crystal, so you have to take out the glass to swap it out. The glass in this watch was cracked when I got it, so I needed to replace that anyway, I figured I'd change the chapter ring while I was doing that.

Sadly there are nowhere near as many options for the SNZF as there are for SKX, but I'm quite pleased with this one from Harold.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

That Murphy bezel kills me every time I see one.

Does anyone know if Mr Murphy intends to make more?
(If not, I will just end it all right now, I swear. Somebody stop me. :-D )



ViperGuy said:


>


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

C4L18R3 said:


> My mods are still awaiting some parts but I thought I'd share what I've been busy with while designing the mods. I always felt that we mod freaks don't have enough choices when it comes to seconds hands so this time instead of compromising I did something about it.
> 
> View attachment 3841810
> 
> ...


If you're be able to share the knowledge for doing thess art pieces, I'm all ears.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> Thanks, brother!
> 
> This was a SNZJ55.
> 
> ...


I really like what do you did here. So many mods are 007-based (for good reason), but it is refreshing to see something totally off the beaten path. I would never have thought of that combination, but it really works. Well done, sir!


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

dZeak said:


> I really like what do you did here. So many mods are 007-based (for good reason), but it is refreshing to see something totally off the beaten path. I would never have thought of that combination, but it really works. Well done, sir!


Thanks! While I love my 007's, there's something to be said for 42mm+ Seiko's.

Majority of my mod's tend to be on larger sized cases. Less than 42mm just doesn't sit right for me. Especially when I reverse wear watches on the inside. It's also a bonus for me when the dial matches the bezel / chapter ring font - as in this case (no pun intended).


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

I've had some fun recently.

Because of these old Squale divers,









and because the Polish forum special is a rare beast,









I got my third SKX from a nice man on here, the dial from a Seiko 5 of some sort, 6105 hour and minute hands, and the meatball seconds from an SKX173;









Sunburst dials are best in sunlight, but it is a Bank Holiday week end in London, so it's a bit dull...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

panchoskywalker said:


> If you're be able to share the knowledge for doing thess art pieces, I'm all ears.


No secret here. It's all scale modelling skills summoned from a few decades past 

...looking (again) at all the recent mods I've been seeing I'm really inspired to do my own mods. I think I'll just go ahead and get the tools and start doing it!


----------



## noormanism (Apr 18, 2014)

Few days ago, I have seiko 6139 pogue case with poor condition of pepsi bezel from my friends. I put seiko aftermarket parts on it, like yellow dial and inner rings and hands for seiko diver 6309, and regular biger crown. For the movements, I use automatic 6309 movements from seiko5 dresswatch. For 2 pusher hole, I cover it with small crown that attached with glue. The case without glass, so I used acrylix prism glass to cover it, it's cheaper and easy to find.

Here's the pict, enjoy it


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> That Murphy bezel kills me every time I see one.
> 
> Does anyone know if Mr Murphy intends to make more?
> (If not, I will just end it all right now, I swear. Somebody stop me. :-D )


If you go to his site (sorry don't have the link on me), you can sign up for him to notify you when a new batch has been made and he gives you a link to buy one. That's how I got this one. I have to admit, best bezel.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> That Murphy bezel kills me every time I see one.
> 
> Does anyone know if Mr Murphy intends to make more?
> (If not, I will just end it all right now, I swear. Somebody stop me. :-D )


Here you go.

http://murphymanufacturing.com/seiko_bezel_2050.html


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you!!! :-!

You have prevented a suicide today.
There's some good karma comin yo way with your name on it, brah! b-)



ViperGuy said:


> Here you go.
> 
> Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Could you guys help me out? I have an OEM SBDX001 dial and handset, and I'm trying to put something cool together. What would you guys do with this dial and hand set? Worst case scenario I'll mod an SKX007 with them, but originally I had bought them to mod a watch with the NH35A movement. I'm not sure they're compatible so I'm second guessing it. Any help or ideas would be great! Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Could you guys help me out? I have an OEM SBDX001 dial and handset, and I'm trying to put something cool together. What would you guys do with this dial and hand set? Worst case scenario I'll mod an SKX007 with them, but originally I had bought them to mod a watch with the NH35A movement. I'm not sure they're compatible so I'm second guessing it. Any help or ideas would be great! Thanks!


I did a Stargate mod...


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

The Invicta 8926 (Sub-style watch) has an version with the NH35A. I've found it to be a really good base watch for modding with parts made for Seiko. Some modders even reshape the solid steal case (file off crown guards, using home tools to reshape bezel to Murphy-style coin edge, etc). Check out this WUS thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-148.html#post15650730.

There is also a version of the watch with a scolloped bezel (a bit like an Omega Seamaster). Allowing a nice departure from the usual 007 and sub homage designs.

I have work in progress which involves reshaped case (crown guard removed), new bezel insert, 3mm dome dial, new bracelet, new case back, Ocean-style dial and plongeur hand set. Just waiting for the dial and hands to arrive so I can complete the project.

This is my previous mod.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

So is the 7S26 movement the only one that will work with the Marinemaster date window? The mod stuff is all very new and confusing to me. I was going to drop the MM dial into an Athaya Vintage Lamafa, but I'm skeptical it will work or line up etc. not to mention it would also need an SKX chapter ring, not sure if that would fit either.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I did a Stargate mod...
> 
> View attachment 3860034


Nice, is that a MM300 crown? Does it fit on the case easily?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Thank you!!! :-!
> 
> You have prevented a suicide today.
> There's some good karma comin yo way with your name on it, brah! b-)


Hey, buddy, any time! And thanks for the good karma. I need it.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

carlowus said:


> Nice, is that a MM300 crown? Does it fit on the case easily?


I forgot about the crown...well spotted!...

The original Stargate crown on my watch was quite 'wobbly'...when removed from the watch the stem really did have a lot of play at the springy bit.

In the meantime I'd bought an SKX style crown from Ebay that you could thread a stem to...so I could do a 4r36/6r15 movement swap in a SKX007...

I'd also managed to source a SARB059 crown from Rob (Monsterwatches) soon after...

so I used the aftermarket SKX crown on my Stargate instead.


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

DISASTER STIKES!

Struggling to fit second hand into NH35A movement and then I notice this little spindle fall out. The very thing the second had is supposed to fit onto.

I don't know if it can be put back in or if it's snapped off. Looks like the end of my project that's been weeks in the making.o|

What's the deal with getting second hands in place anyway. Always the trickiest part of the project for me.:-(


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

mark69 said:


> DISASTER STIKES!
> 
> Struggling to fit second hand into NH35A movement and then I notice this little spindle fall out. The very thing the second had is supposed to fit onto.
> 
> ...












You broke the fourth wheel.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's my 500th post:


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks CS, is it much of an operation to replace the fourth wheel?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I forgot about the crown...well spotted!...
> 
> The original Stargate crown on my watch was quite 'wobbly'...when removed from the watch the stem really did have a lot of play at the springy bit.
> 
> ...


Great, thank you for the data. Quite some work...


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

mark69 said:


> Thanks CS, is it much of an operation to replace the fourth wheel?


Requires a rather complete movement deconstruction and rebuild


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


>


Looks great! Whats the base model?


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Just saw these from "seikoboy"...


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

i saw them a couple weeks ago 

not available for a couple more weeks i think 

they should sell like hot cakes 

i bought a set of his GS hands 

going to buy another set 

there peachy 

not sure if it clicks or not though


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Between the OEM bezel, the big grip bezel , the triple grip bezel , the coin edge bezel , the smooth bezel 

a guy has to have 5 skx mods to satisfy the neuroses 

there aught to be a law


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> not sure if it clicks or not though


Looks like it will, has the ratchet cut outs.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> Between the OEM bezel, the big grip bezel , the triple grip bezel , the coin edge bezel , the smooth bezel
> 
> a guy has to have 5 skx mods to satisfy the neuroses
> 
> there aught to be a law


Then you start thinking you need a stock one... then you have a stock one, and start thinking it could use some new hands...


----------



## rmk987 (Dec 2, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> Between the OEM bezel, the big grip bezel , the triple grip bezel , the coin edge bezel , the smooth bezel
> 
> a guy has to have 5 skx mods to satisfy the neuroses
> 
> there aught to be a law


Hoping for a bezel mod for the Stargate from him and combined that with a sapphire crystal, will be perfect watch for me.

I'm hoping he makes this:


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

rmk987 said:


> Hoping for a bezel mod for the Stargate from him and combined that with a sapphire crystal, will be perfect watch for me.
> 
> I'm hoping he makes this:
> 
> View attachment 3888114


maybe subterfuge can retrofit a bezel for you , it may be if your lucky , something where the tolerance needs adjusting to work

he may be able to finagle it to work


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Just a mod i done last year, domed sapphires, bor from yobokies, bezel insert, dial, hands from 10watch.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

rmk987 said:


> Hoping for a bezel mod for the Stargate from him and combined that with a sapphire crystal, will be perfect watch for me.
> 
> I'm hoping he makes this:
> 
> View attachment 3888114


Harold is working on a Stargate bezel (with interchangeable inserts).


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Any chance of some more pics of the bracelet? I've pondered a BoR for my Soxa. From the angle in your pic it's hard to tell the difference between BoR and Jubilee..



tekong said:


> Just a mod i done last year, domed sapphires, bor from yobokies, bezel insert, dial, hands from 10watch.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> Harold is working on a Stargate bezel (with interchangeable inserts).


Me waiting !
I need two.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

A pretty basic one, this is my SNZH53 with the dial from an SNZF17 to give it a bit more lume - I love the blue dial from the '53, but the lume strips by the metal indices are a bit small. I'm probably going to order a BlackBay dial and hands for this at some point, but this will do for now.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

fishfingers said:


> Any chance of some more pics of the bracelet? I've pondered a BoR for my Soxa. From the angle in your pic it's hard to tell the difference between BoR and Jubilee..


that is a jubilee

very easy to tell

Jubilee has a total of 3 polished center links

BOR has a total of 5 polished center links

a soxa is a tribute to a doxa

that said BOR > Jubilee for your platform IMHO


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> that is a jubilee
> 
> very easy to tell
> 
> ...


I thought it was! Tekong said it was a BoR in his post, so I was a bit confused there, hence my question!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

007 with Monster dial, special hands, special bezel with PO insert and solid oyster


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

fishfingers said:


> I thought it was! Tekong said it was a BoR in his post, so I was a bit confused there, hence my question!


well we know i am always right


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

^^That thing must glow like a full moon.^^

My recent mod doesn't, but it's pretty in sunlight;


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Tomgbw said:


> 007 with Monster dial, special hands, special bezel with PO insert and solid oyster


those hands look like citizen 300M JDM pro saturation diver hands


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

SNZH53 dial in a 007?



Watchuthinking said:


> ^^That thing must glow like a full moon.^^
> 
> My recent mod doesn't, but it's pretty in sunlight;
> 
> View attachment 3904570


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

It's an SNK793 dial, which has 4 o'clock crown dial feet. I don't trust myself with dial dots yet.

It (the SNK) was very cheap, and the movement has already been 'useful', following an accident with a halogen bulb. 

*coughs*


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Is the chapter ring from the Black Monster made of metal or plastic? I'm looking to do a cerakote mod and I want to black out the chapter ring as well if possible. TIA.


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Better yet, does anyone know where I can find a chapter ring like this:









I'm going for a look similar to this.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SNZF15 Mod, sanblasted, new bezel, new Second hand, domes sapphire


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Tomgbw said:


> SNZF15 Mod, sanblasted, new bezel, new Second hand, domes sapphire


Which bezel jave tou used Tom?


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

@Kwest500 - Jay @MCWW has metallic chapter rings for the 1st Gen Monster. Those can then be sandblasted/cerakoted/modded to your liking. You can always drop him an email and find out.


----------



## hosertime (Sep 12, 2014)

Hello,

This is my first mod. I did it earlier this week. A little stressful, but so much fun!


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Really really basic mod.
Stock 009 with original bezel turned, it still turns and click ;-)







Sorry for the dust, pic was taken in the workshop, just hand sanded and not yet cleaned


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Boogey Man said:


> Which bezel jave tou used Tom?


Sorry, i got the watch as it is. i do not know where you can get this, I am really sorry....


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm a noob at modding. Recently bought my first Seiko to get started, an SKX007.

Barely anything done yet as you can see. Murphy bezel and a strapcode 22/20 Oyster bracelet. Display caseback is on the way.

Next on the list is a Fuller 6 O'clock special dial, not sure of hands yet, and a domed sapphire.







Quick cell pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Check out this imaginative and original combination I came up with for my new monster










Cheers!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Latest mod. SKX with Black Bay dial from Jake, Rollie Mercedes hands from jake too, bezel insert from the bay.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

hosertime said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first mod. I did it earlier this week. A little stressful, but so much fun!
> 
> View attachment 3911522


very cool...mine says hello, as they say around these parts!









(can't say it was as stressful...harold and duarte did the heavy lifting as far as putting it together)


----------



## ipolit (Apr 21, 2011)

My Seiko SNKL07 with dial from Yobokies and stock hands


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Seiko BFS mod with 36mm sapphire dome (finally).

and SRP base mod.


----------



## mattaus (May 10, 2015)

First post. Please be gentle 

I'm considering modifying a number of Seiko watches as a gift for my groomsmen at my upcoming wedding. Something personalised, not overly generic, and cost effective.

I was wondering two things:

1) Does anyone have a picture of a 5 series watch (or similar) on a mesh bracelet?

2) Related to my first question, is there a version of the 805/809 (or similar) that comes chromed from the factory? All I can find a brushed/blasted cases and these would not go too well with mesh bracelets which are almost always polished.

Apologies if these questions belong elsewhere. I just figured since I want to mod these watches this might be a good place to ask!


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok, I've decided to press on and replace the fourth wheel. Can anyone tell the part no. and source? I've seen a few on ebay for 6601B but not sure if they are right for an NH35A movement. Does Seiko us the same part on different movements?

Any advice will be much appreciated.



crappysurfer said:


> You broke the fourth wheel.


----------



## Alexander78 (Jul 28, 2014)

Maratac SR-1 with Super Engineer Bracelet and Yobokies hands.


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Find the Technical Guide on the web and the part number will be in there. I use Smith and Smith in Sydney for this stuff. They'll order it for you.



mark69 said:


> Ok, I've decided to press on and replace the fourth wheel. Can anyone tell the part no. and source? I've seen a few on ebay for 6601B but not sure if they are right for an NH35A movement. Does Seiko us the same part on different movements?
> 
> Any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks mate, much appreciated.



JAndrewC said:


> Find the Technical Guide on the web and the part number will be in there. I use Smith and Smith in Sydney for this stuff. They'll order it for you.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

mark69 said:


> Ok, I've decided to press on and replace the fourth wheel. Can anyone tell the part no. and source? I've seen a few on ebay for 6601B but not sure if they are right for an NH35A movement. Does Seiko us the same part on different movements?
> 
> Any advice will be much appreciated.


I believe the wheels are different - the height of the post is different.

You may want to also consider replacing the movement. I've disassembled ETA movements before. It can be time consuming and somewhat frustrating if you don't have a detailed walk-through. A replacement ETA movement is around $100 (Chinese clone). Seiko movements can be found for less than $50. Well worth the time and frustration in hindsight. 

On the other hand, it's fun pulling apart something so intricate.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Here's my SNZH53 on a wjean shark mesh:









This mesh has a brushed finish, so something like that might suit you. If it's a Milanese mesh you're after you might have a harder time finding a brushed one..



mattaus said:


> First post. Please be gentle
> 
> I'm considering modifying a number of Seiko watches as a gift for my groomsmen at my upcoming wedding. Something personalised, not overly generic, and cost effective.
> 
> ...


----------



## mattaus (May 10, 2015)

fishfingers said:


> Here's my SNZH53 on a wjean shark mesh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Doesn't look half bad although the gaps around the bracelet pins (still coming to terms with....the terms lol) are not that great. Definitely worth investigating more


----------



## paijo (Jul 30, 2008)

Just finished modifying my SKX007
Add aftermarket shroud and bezel
swap the dial with SKX171
take the rubber strap from SBBN015
crown is just a plug in
and here you go........
entry class TUNA automatic for less than 400USD


----------



## msm5 (Jul 21, 2013)

paijo said:


> Just finished modifying my SKX007
> Add aftermarket shroud and bezel
> swap the dial with SKX171
> take the rubber strap from SBBN015
> ...


That is a manly crown...Love it!


----------



## fireftr45 (Sep 21, 2010)

Finally did my Caribbean Monster Mod. Dial and hands from Jake. CR from MCWW. The pictures just don't do justice to how much that Red/Orange min hand pops!! Started out with the Watchado, but switched to the stock monster bracelet on day 2 and that is the winner for me. I had been wanting to do this mod for years and it is definitely a keeper for me. I am on day 5 and it has not left my wrist. This one has the 4R36 while my older Orange Monster is the 7S26. It started out as a 2nd gen Black Monster but I just didn't bond with that dial. Loved the original black dial with those greenish indices better.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

It just goes to show me, just how dull dull dull most Seiko designs really are by comparison.
But thank goodness for smart people who saw the same thing, and decided to do something about it - by making parts for modders.



fireftr45 said:


> Finally did my Caribbean Monster Mod. Dial and hands from Jake. CR from MCWW. The pictures just don't do justice to how much that Red/Orange min hand pops!!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Discontinued SNKF54


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Those hour and minute hands are fun, wanna tell us where you got them?



crappysurfer said:


> Discontinued SNKF54


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

fishfingers said:


> Those hour and minute hands are fun, wanna tell us where you got them?


Seiko


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Discontinued SNKF54


100x better than the original!


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

I had it (with 007 dial, black day/date wheels and a NE15) but I dismantled to make a different mod.
I was missing it a lot so I had to have it again.

SKX009
Superdome clear sapphire
Plongeur hands, original second hand
S/S chapter ring
Murphy custom "Miura" bezel
Case, bezel, crown, chapter ring and bracelet: satin finish


----------



## brashpilot (Apr 29, 2015)

Here is my first mod, nothing fancy, just trying to see if I liked it and what the process was like. Had trouble with the seconds hand, will try to put it on later. Let me know what you think!

Before: Seiko SNK807








After: Dagaz Dial and Hands


----------



## maxwinamp (May 19, 2009)

Skx 007. Dial and hands from dagaz. Murphy bezel with stock insert. Bubble crystal from eBay.

Not sure what strap to put on it.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Finally the new hands arrived. Great match with the dial.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

A 62Mas mod I picked up


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I've found sourcing a SARB059 crown/stem the best way...there are zero quality issues and it just fits perfect straight away.
> 
> I've also done the 2 part crown/stem way....the stem was fine, it came with the movement, but the crown wasn't the best...it worked for a while then seemed to lose its 'springiness' and didn't pop out far enough when I unscrewed it (the length on the stem was correct-it was perfect to begin with). I may have been unlucky though as the one on my Stargate still works ok...the stem length is different on the Stargate, but the original crown felt very wobbly so I thought I'd try an aftermarket SKX one...
> 
> View attachment 3688786


I got hold of a SARB059 crown/stem for my SKX. Fits fine in the 4R36 and SKX case. The problem I'm having is that the crown doesn't pop out far enough when unscrewed so when I try to wind it it just screws back down. The stem seems a fraction too short. Did you have this problem?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

cpl said:


> I got hold of a SARB059 crown/stem for my SKX. Fits fine in the 4R36 and SKX case. The problem I'm having is that the crown doesn't pop out far enough when unscrewed so when I try to wind it it just screws back down. The stem seems a fraction too short. Did you have this problem?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


On a SKX007/009 etc it should fit perfect as far as I know?! If it's a Stargate (like my pic) it won't as the stem length is slightly different.


----------



## JohnDrake (Jul 4, 2014)

jsj11 said:


> A 62Mas mod I picked up
> 
> View attachment 3980658


Looks great!

Is the watch an SKX031 or SKX033?

If so, I'd love to know where to get a bezel insert like that!

Regards


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

Finally got the parts in for my snk80x mods: green, red, and blue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

JohnDrake said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Is the watch an SKX031 or SKX033?
> 
> ...


It was originally (and I guess still is, at heart) a 7S26-0040.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Samurai Mod


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

ajuicet said:


> Finally got the parts in for my snk80x mods: green, red, and blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where'd those dials come from?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

crappysurfer said:


> Where'd those dials come from?


Ebay.


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

carlowus said:


> Ebay.


From my eBay to be exact. I had them made.


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

ajuicet said:


> From my eBay to be exact. I had them made.


any more of those navy dials? Love that look.


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

kylegarland said:


> any more of those navy dials? Love that look.


I've got plenty of each. Not sure if this is against the forum rules or not, but PM me if you're interested.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Spoken for ;-)

Hello Modders,
I have some Dagaz Dials, hands, and bezel inserts that I will never get around to using. I just gave them to someone that might use them. (Crown at 4) ConUSA only, please.










































My guess is the hands are for a FFF and a Black Bay mod, there is a red bezel insert on the other side of the green one. PM me so we don't mess up this awesome thread ;-) edit: I gave these away already.,


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

cpl said:


> I got hold of a SARB059 crown/stem for my SKX. Fits fine in the 4R36 and SKX case. The problem I'm having is that the crown doesn't pop out far enough when unscrewed so when I try to wind it it just screws back down. The stem seems a fraction too short. Did you have this problem?





JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> On a SKX007/009 etc it should fit perfect as far as I know?! If it's a Stargate (like my pic) it won't as the stem length is slightly different.


The 2 piece crown & stem arrived from the Philippines so I went with that instead. Thanks for your help.

This SKX009 started as bog standard, then had a full mod done which I was trying to sell with no success, so I decided to keep it but converted back to standard with one major difference...4R36 movement . Why doesn't Seiko make this and charge $50 extra?


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

What are the practical benefits of having a 4R36 over and above the standard movement? Is it just a case of 'because I can!'?


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Boogey Man said:


> What are the practical benefits of having a 4R36 over and above the standard movement? Is it just a case of 'because I can!'?


4r36 hacks and handwinds, and I believe that the power reserve is a bit longer than 7s.


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


>


Nice work. Can I know the base watch and where you got the dial and hands from?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Retirement watch for someone who served in the US Army. He was artillery, but spent the last part of his service on assignment with the surviving members of the 1st Special Service Force, hence the crossed cannons behind the 1st SSF arrowhead.









SKX007- case & Yobokies small # SS bezel insert OD green Cerakote, bezel and crown graphite black
UDT H/M hands, meatball S- graphite black Cerakote & relume
Dial- Brass plate, Magpul FDE Cerakote then laser etched, cut on the lathe, hand painted arrowhead


----------



## scoquus (Apr 29, 2015)

Has anyone modded a Seiko snzg17? Is it possible to change out the chapter ring?
thanks WUS!


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Absolutely. However, the chapter rings are tough to find. 

I have an '09 that I modded - which had a green dial. The only source to supply black chapter rings was Rob at Monsterwatches. The chapter ring is essential, because AFAIK, there are no aftermarket dials that will fit the SNZG series without some sort of chapter ring.

Also, don't forget that certain models have black day/date, and others have white if that means anything to you.

Good luck!


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

SKX013 Hands and Sapphire from Yobokies, dial Dagaz
Will be changing the strap though, finding it uncomfortable, classic brown leather on order.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Remember these custom seconds I made a few pages back?








Here are the two I picked from the lot installed on 2 new projects. I'm so happy I finally have seconds hands in the right accent color to finish off the mods. Here they are fresh from Harold. One is my SKX version of an uber-military look, the other a kind of vintage-ish pilot-diver based on a 6309-7040 also keeping theme with my military-mood-mod these days 















These a Q&D pics, I'll post other pics as soon as some of the other straps arrive.

I'm quite satisfied with how they turned out!!! I hope you guys like them too.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

New straps on 2 old Monster mods. Sho' does change the look. :-!





















View attachment 4004514


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Dial and second hand from yobokies, hands Dagaz, saphire from crystal times.

This does give a good oportunity to compare crystals from yobokies and crystal times as i've already got an SNK mod with a yobokies Crystal.
The saphire from crystal times is the domed version, and it's such a subtle dome. It's practically flat tbh. It's only looking at it square that you see the slight dome. 
Compare that with yobokies crystal which is a very high dome





















Both have AR on the underside. 
If i ever do another mod, i'd probably go with yobokies crystal. But the crystal times one is quite a bit cheaper. They didn't have it on thier website when i looked but it's on ebay, they do a flat and 'domed'. But the dome is't great. But good value.


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Seiko SKX009 transformation in SOXA completed (full Dagaz parts)
Before








After


----------



## pizza_nightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

brashpilot said:


> Here is my first mod, nothing fancy, just trying to see if I liked it and what the process was like. Had trouble with the seconds hand, will try to put it on later. Let me know what you think!
> 
> Before: Seiko SNK807
> View attachment 3959602
> ...


Thank you for posting! I love my SNK807 but I'm not a fan of the hands. What was the experience like installing the hands?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Dude, I swear, you're the "Bob Guccione" of watch pics!
Supa sexeh mod!



crappysurfer said:


>


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Dude, I swear, you're the "Bob Guccione" of watch pics!
> Supa sexeh mod!


Domed crystals, use em.

(Thanks for the kind words!)


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

paijo said:


> Just finished modifying my SKX007
> Add aftermarket shroud and bezel
> swap the dial with SKX171
> take the rubber strap from SBBN015
> ...


This is awesome. Can you share how you were able to do this? Is that a TST shroud? Did you have to modify the watch case to for the shroud?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> New straps on 2 old Monster mods. Sho' does change the look. :-!
> 
> View attachment 4004474


Can you remember the model code this dial came from?


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

My "Deep-Bay Urchin" out on a sunny day


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

Hi guys, new here, I used to be on Network54.
My two mods.
6306 with Mark 2 Dial, Re-lumed 7C43 hands, blue anti-reflective crystal and blacked out chapter ring.
6105 with Dagaz dial, Mark2 ladder hands, Doctor Seiko Sapphire and 300m stainless insert.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Lovely 6105, I like that a lot!



murt13 said:


> Hi guys, new here, I used to be on Network54.
> My two mods.
> 6306 with Mark 2 Dial, Re-lumed 7C43 hands, blue anti-reflective crystal and blacked out chapter ring.
> 6105 with Dagaz dial, Mark2 ladder hands, Doctor Seiko Sapphire and 300m stainless insert.
> View attachment 4018202


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

Thank you, not too sure about the hands, might get the thicker ones.


fishfingers said:


> Lovely 6105, I like that a lot!


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

c5k0 said:


>


Really liking this, what's it made up of?


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Next step in my FFF build, Dagaz AR sapphire crystal.








Now I need a nice sailcloth strap.


----------



## Watchuthinking (Apr 11, 2013)

murt13 said:


> Hi guys, new here, I used to be on Network54.
> My two mods.


You're being modest as usual Murtle. I see a Triplock crown, and some magnificent hand made starps...


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

murt13 said:


> Really liking this, what's it made up of?


Thanks.

This is a 007:
Murphy bezel
Yobokies hands
Dagaz bezel insert, dial
Dragron shroud,
Maratac nato.


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

Watchuthinking said:


> You're being modest as usual Murtle. I see a Triplock crown, and some magnificent hand made starps...


Haha!! hiya buddy, I forgot about the trip-lock


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

c5k0 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This is a 007:
> Murphy bezel
> ...


looks great, thanks for the info.

Has Dagaz' site gone off line? It just comes up with a advert page????


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

murt13 said:


> looks great, thanks for the info.
> 
> Has Dagaz' site gone off line? It just comes up with a advert page????











Just seen this on FB


----------



## ipolit (Apr 21, 2011)

Sad. Jake just opened a store and was very happy.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Aye, that's a shame. Still, at least we know what the new site is, he should be back on the go soon.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> View attachment 4020218
> 
> 
> Just seen this on FB


1. DEATH to all hijackers and internet evil-doers. My email got jacked the other day too.

2. Speaking of going back (for a while to Dagaz's original domain name)... here is a dial from Noah Fuller, from many years ago.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

c5k0 said:


>


That dial looks amazing. Mind if I ask where you got it from?


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice watch there Chronopolis - is that an SNK031/7s26-01G0? I've just scored the same model for a very modest sum on ebay. Seller was getting rid of it because the dial had rotated inside the case, presumably the dial pins had sheared off. Doesn't matter to me, I've got other plans for it! I'm thinking of removing the paint from the bezel and putting a lume compound in there instead!



Chronopolis said:


> 2. Speaking of going back (for a while to Dagaz's original domain name)... here is a dial from Noah Fuller, from many years ago.
> 
> View attachment 4024890


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

I seem to remember reading somewhere, if a 6105 has had a trip-lock conversion done, some other movements can be fitted with a little tweaking. 
Anyone able to shed some light on this?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Tied in with the recent post above re the Dagaz website...

Jake has confirmed that he has had to change the name and the new name site is back up and running...

www.dagazwatch.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

fishfingers said:


> Nice watch there Chronopolis - is that an *SNK031*/7s26-01G0? I'm thinking of removing the paint from the bezel and putting a lume compound in there instead!


Yes, some variation of that, if not that one exactly.
It's an Omega-wannabe, basically.
I wasn't aware at the time I bought it, but realized out after a while, how much of Seiko's designs actually rely on "famous" brands'.

It happened when I stumbled across THIS Omega, and so did an "homage" to it on my own. Ya, maybe I will paint some of the bezel numbers in red. Someday when I have a few hours to kill. 







------->>>>>


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Yep, I'd noticed the resemblance to the classic seamaster - I looked around to see if I could find a wavy-patterned dial for it! I think I'm just going to swap in the dial and hands from my white-faced 809 mod.









I like the husky dial and blue C3 hands from Harold, but I've become so used to my SKX, SNZF and SNZH that the 809 just feels too small on the wrist, I think it'll go well in this case. Dial has green lume, hour and minute are blue-lumed, and second hand is orange-lumed, so I have to find yet another colour for the bezel numbers. Perhaps yellow or white?


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Jake's NEW domain name is up and running.

Home - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

I checked as soon as his email was received, and some functions didn't work, but later a lot more did work, so I guess he's getting things up and running still on all pages.


----------



## paijo (Jul 30, 2008)

Condor97 said:


> This is awesome. Can you share how you were able to do this? Is that a TST shroud? Did you have to modify the watch case to for the shroud?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


I order the shroud from the local workshop. Have to let some hole on the watch case.
the difficult part is the get the dial. 
need to wait for 3 months in ebay.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

itsreallydarren said:


> That dial looks amazing. Mind if I ask where you got it from?


Ebay.

LINK


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Received that SNK031 from eBay this afternoon, I've swapped in the innards from my '809. Still need to give the case a polish and do some fettling with the bracelet as a few of the links are loose, but I'm quite pleased with it so far:


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

c5k0 said:


> Ebay.
> 
> LINK


Thanks!

Did you have any trouble fitting the dial onto the Seiko movement? Was it a drop in or was some filing/modification involved?


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

Anyone know where I can get hold hold of the older style 300m outer bezel? It's to fit a 6105.

Many thanks


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

murt13 said:


> Hi guys, new here, I used to be on Network54.
> My two mods.
> 6306 with Mark 2 Dial, Re-lumed 7C43 hands, blue anti-reflective crystal and blacked out chapter ring.
> 6105 with Dagaz dial, Mark2 ladder hands, Doctor Seiko Sapphire and 300m stainless insert.
> View attachment 4018202


These are worth alot more now in original condition.


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

I have been fully aware of the values, for quite some time. As I said, I used to be in Network54 the old seiko and citizen forums, back in 2004/5, and owned both of these then. 
I have had the 6105 for 27 years, it was not in a good state. Markers had fallen off the dial, no lume in the hands, and no bezel insert. It has been like it is for 7/8 years now. 
The 6306, came as a "refurbished 6309" off ebay in 2001. (lucky? Nearly) 
So only the case and movement was original, and I started messing around with it about 2005.


----------



## WeylandYutani (Nov 13, 2008)

I really want to do this:


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

itsreallydarren said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Did you have any trouble fitting the dial onto the Seiko movement? Was it a drop in or was some filing/modification involved?


Diameter is perfect. You'll have to pull off the dial feel and probably file any residual material from the feet. Then use dial dots.

One "issue" I have with the dial is the amount of glossy finish.

It's causing warped reflection that I find distracting at times.









Been thinking about how to fix it. Will likely spray it with some spray paint to flatten the glossy reflection.

I was going to post a thread asking what spray paint modders suggest.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> Diameter is perfect. You'll have to pull off the dial feel and probably file any residual material from the feet. Then use dial dots.
> 
> One "issue" I have with the dial is the amount of glossy finish.
> 
> ...


The reflection looks like a result of the way the paint pooled, which it perfectly normal and, I think quite nice. If that were a true enamel dial you would be very proud of the pooling. I would keep it!

That said, I seem to remember a guy making very flat, sterile dials. I think you could also make something nice yourself with a matte spray paint from the hardware store.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

bill11217 said:


> The reflection looks like a result of the way the paint pooled, which it perfectly normal and, I think quite nice. If that were a true enamel dial you would be very proud of the pooling. I would keep it!
> 
> That said, I seem to remember a guy making very flat, sterile dials. I think you could also make something nice yourself with a matte spray paint from the hardware store.


I do admit, it is nice-- some very cool patterns appear at times.  However, I feel it takes away from the hands. And, a flat dial at the edge, would blend in better with the chapter ring. The reflection definitely doesn't hide the edge.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Restored 6309-7040 original dial with a Strapcode SO bracelet


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

I wasn't sold on the shroud at first, but it's grown on me. I'm thinking about cerakoting one. This 7002 also got an NH36 update.


----------



## Karming (Sep 5, 2012)

Seiko 7009 sunburst dial with Murphy coin bezel onto skx. The coin bezel is amazing to play with and gives new look to the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


>


Ok. where'd those hands come from??

I've been trying to figure out this mod forever. I've got the dial. Looks awesome!


----------



## JohnDrake (Jul 4, 2014)

Seiko Sumo mod


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

JohnDrake said:


> Seiko Sumo mod
> 
> View attachment 4078977


Nice one! Well done.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

STargate with new bezel


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Today's project:










Cheers everyone!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Again new bezel for Stargate


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Tomgbw said:


> Again new bezel for Stargate


Murphy bezel?


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

WeylandYutani said:


> I really want to do this:
> 
> View attachment 4051354


Is that Grand Seiko hands on a Cocktail Time?


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> Is that Grand Seiko hands on a Cocktail Time?


Looks standard to me?? 
I think he's implying he want's to make a cocktail time from a seiko 5.... that's what i got from it anyway.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Slow, rainy day. "Got Lines?"
















Some don't like this bezel, but I do.
















...and blue.


----------



## WeylandYutani (Nov 13, 2008)

AC81 said:


> Looks standard to me??
> I think he's implying he want's to make a cocktail time from a seiko 5.... that's what i got from it anyway.


Nope, look again


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

WeylandYutani said:


> Nope, look again


I've just looked at a pic of that, and a Sarb65 side by side. The only difference i can see is the '23 jewels' is missing. 
If i'm wrong your going to have to point it out. I wouldn't be surprised if that was photoshoped though. That would be tough to remove and leave no marks on that dial.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Spork-ish 007


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Boogey Man said:


> Murphy bezel?


No got it here from user pers184. He is based in Russia.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

AC81 said:


> Looks standard to me??
> I think he's implying he want's to make a cocktail time from a seiko 5.... that's what i got from it anyway.


Well then those stock hands sure look nice.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Tomgbw said:


> Again new bezel for Stargate


NOW I want a Stargate! :-!

...never really like them before but that bezel drastically changes it for me.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Latest mod. I originally had the dial on an SNK but that wore small. Now it's just right.















Now I also get an SNK diver. 








Dagaz bezel insert and chapter ring, stock SKX hands along with a vintage 7009 dial and minute hand.


----------



## Vision009 (May 12, 2014)

Hamilton Khaki Field Titanium Auto mod. Started life as a Seiko 5.


----------



## Vision009 (May 12, 2014)

656 mod. This too is another Seiko.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Beautiful! What kind of bezel is that on Pinky?


Jtragic said:


> Latest mod. I originally had the dial on an SNK but that wore small. Now it's just right.
> View attachment 4103369
> 
> View attachment 4103377
> ...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

glassmandave said:


> Beautiful! What kind of bezel is that on Pinky?


Thanks. Stock bezel with Dagaz silver insert.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SRP639 with new hands


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Those hands really change the character of the SRP639.... I think Seiko missed the boat with what they provide.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

CharlieBandroid said:


> Those hands really change the character of the SRP639.... I think Seiko missed the boat with what they provide.


yes Charlie, i didnt like the white hands with silver framed minute markers.
so I decided to change this


----------



## JohnDrake (Jul 4, 2014)

*Planet Sumo

*








Base watch - Seiko SBDC001
Bezel insert - Sumo PO bezel insert from Yobokies.com
Crystal - Sumo domed sapphire from Yobokies.com
Chapter ring - Sumo chapter ring from Yobokies.com
Dial - Seiko Alpinist
Date wheel - Seiko white-on-black date wheel
Hour/minute hands - Planet Ocean hour and minute hands 
Second hand - MOD/PO second hand from Yobokies.com

Watch assembled by Duarte of NEWW NEwatchworks.com

*Many thanks to 3PointRoss and CarloWUS for their valuable advice!
*


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Very nice!

I agree that the watch could benefit from a change of hands. I think they are currently in no-man's land: the chromed indices beg for a classier set of hands. Yet, the watch is meant to be a "tool watch", and I think that Seiko wanted to stay with the Monster white hands aesthetic. 

I am considering the Shogun hands, which are the same arrow design as stock, except chrome instead of white. I am also considering more of a traditional Tuna arrow.

Which hands did you use here? Are they Marine Master? IMHO opinion, the look you created is akin to the special edition of the Sumo - which is a good thing.

On another note, CrystalTimes says that the standard Monster crystals will fit. I have a sapphire double dome incoming from CrystalTimes - I will be sure to confirm with you all that it fits. And of course post obligatory pics


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Ooops.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

JohnDrake said:


> *Planet Sumo
> 
> *
> View attachment 4108721
> ...


I am torn about this mod.

The Sumo is unique - it is not just another Rolex Sub knockoff. And that is one of the things that most attracts me to it. In fact, it is on my shortlist for my next watch purchase, along with the Steinhart OVM. I keep coming back to the Sumo because of its uniqueness.

Yet there is no arguing with your results - your mod is spectacular...


----------



## JohnDrake (Jul 4, 2014)

dZeak said:


> I am torn about this mod...
> Yet there is no arguing with your results - your mod is spectacular...


Thanks for the kind words, I think. 

The Sumo does look great out of the box. And after the beating the Yen has taken it's possible for many of us to purchase two Sumos--one to mod and one to wear as is.

JD


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I've since sold this one, but thought I'd share my first attempt at modding a watch.
Seiko first gen Monster with a watchadoo bracelet, white snow monster dial from Yobokies, and snow flake hands from motor city.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

dZeak said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Which hands did you use here? Are they Marine Master? IMHO opinion, the look you created is akin to the special edition of the Sumo - which is a good thing.


thanks for the feedback!
Yes MM hands from Harold. I also tried to get Shogun Hands, but they were not available anywhere.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Tomgbw said:


> thanks for the feedback!
> Yes MM hands from Harold. I also tried to get Shogun Hands, but they were not available anywhere.


If you're still looking for Shogun hands, ask Rob. I think he has them in both the newer gray coloured lume (glows green), and the older regular lume.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

JohnDrake said:


> Thanks for the kind words, I think.
> 
> The Sumo does look great out of the box. And after the beating the Yen has taken it's possible for many of us to purchase two Sumos--one to mod and one to wear as is.
> 
> JD


Yes - definitely kind words. Didn't mean for it to be any other way...

Two Sumos are not in the cards for me, but I think that is the only real solution!


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

JohnDrake said:


> *Planet Sumo
> 
> *
> View attachment 4108721
> ...


Looks killer! Nice job, best planet sumo I've seen!!


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Posting these on proper straps...

My Military Mod on a Kevlar Pilot strap















The 'Race Pilot' on a leather NATO








I'm quite proud of myself for customizing the hands on these two. 
If anyone is interested in custom seconds I have my excess work up for sale at the straps FS section fyi.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Got some knurled edge bezels comin' for all you SKX lovers out there!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

crappysurfer said:


> Got some knurled edge bezels comin' for all you SKX lovers out there!


Tell us more!!! PM me when you have some available.
dP


----------



## arueger (Mar 12, 2015)

Where did you get the clasp on the kevlar strap


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Smashing strap...


C4L18R3 said:


> Posting these on proper straps...
> 
> My Military Mod on a Kevlar Pilot strap
> View attachment 4124545
> ...


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Seiko mod pilot first time on silicone strap...


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

+1. That's a sick keeper on it. Wondering myself....



arueger said:


> Where did you get the clasp on the kevlar strap


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> Got some knurled edge bezels comin' for all you SKX lovers out there!


Put me down for 2. Do they click (60, 120)?


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

C4L18R3 said:


> Posting these on proper straps...
> 
> My Military Mod on a Kevlar Pilot strap
> View attachment 4124545
> ...


That is super busy but it seems to work. That looks like a dagaz superdome with countdown insert?


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Excellent modification!

Where did you get the dial?



Vision009 said:


> Hamilton Khaki Field Titanium Auto mod. Started life as a Seiko 5.
> 
> View attachment 4104809


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Outstanding work on both the Military Mod and Race Pilot.

Where did you get the dials?

Thanks!

QUOTE=C4L18R3;16467497]Posting these on proper straps...

My Military Mod on a Kevlar Pilot strap
View attachment 4124545

View attachment 4124553


The 'Race Pilot' on a leather NATO
View attachment 4124561


I'm quite proud of myself for customizing the hands on these two. 
If anyone is interested in custom seconds I have my excess work up for sale at the straps FS section fyi.[/QUOTE]


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Really awesome for a first try!

How did/what did you use to brush the case?

Thanks!



Man of Kent said:


> 1st attempt at crystal fitting. Dagaz superdome kit with new 009 dial. I also brushed the case. New gaskets throughout. Doesn't look too bad for a first go. I found 1 speck under the crystal so might whip the movement out again and give it a quick blast.


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow!

Incredible!

Not only for the excellent watch but also for all of the collaboration to make to happen!

A truly excellent creation!

Modifying watches - in the end - is certainly an art form and every interpretation a representation of our creativity.

Thanks for sharing!

!


CharlieBandroid said:


> You are most welcome, Sir!
> 
> Since I got asked a few times, and its easier to just mention here:
> SKX007j run of the mill 7s26 from Seiya
> ...


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Very nice modifications!

Three is certainly not a crowd!

If I may, I would ask if you could photograph at another angle so we can see the face/dial more clearly.

Also, please provide the details on the modifications - inquiring minds want to know! And learn of course.

Thanks for sharing!



crappysurfer said:


> What's better than a mod? Three mods!


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

"Mission Creep" is awesome!

I too am learning all the time!

Please send the details on the watch - where you got the hands, dial, strap, etc.

Thanks for sharing!



JAndrewC said:


> Hey dudes,
> I've lurked here for ages soaking up info and finally have something to contribute of my own. Preliminary pics only so far; I'll post some more, along with info, for your delectation tomorrow. A very modest mod.
> 
> And because it's no fun until you give your creation an ironic name: I give you the 'Mission Creep'.
> ...


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

paradiver said:


> Really awesome for a first try!
> 
> How did/what did you use to brush the case?
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks. I've fitted a couple more crystals since and can honestly say that the superdome from Dagaz is a complete pita, but, it's worth the effort!
I used 600 grade wet n dry paper and green scotchpad pan scourer in that order.


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

A very good looking 6309 7040!

I never tire of the endless possibilities of this watch.

The modifications are excellent and the history is even better!

The Jubilee bracelet works well. I believe an Oyster and a plain black rubber/silicone strap will work as well.

I totally agree that it is the most comfortable watch I have ever worn - probably why I have so many of them.

Thanks for sharing!



CharlieBandroid said:


> Thats a 6309-7049 I got in... the late 1970's. Replaced the dial and hands once in the mid 80's. Ran on my wrist every day until about two years ago. It was my only watch that worked.... the other being a Submariner that refused to keep working. It finally started losing its reserve really badly, so I sent it to Jack. He did his little magic on it, with a new crystal too. It looked too good with the new crystal, so... I decided to go ahead and replace the dial and hands once again, and you see the result. I may change the bracelet too, not sure yet.
> 
> Beyond any measure, this is the most comfortable watch I've ever worn, and I've got Tuna's and Subs, and Sumos, and SKX's and SSC's.... this one just "fits" the best and feels the best.
> 
> Sapphire crystal and insert from Jack, wherever he got 'em, I have no clue. Dial and hands from Jake, and Duarte pulled the wrenches to get them in.


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Very nice shroud!

Is it a plastic shroud?

I got one for an SKX and another for a 7002 and they fit quite nicely!

Of course, the rest of the watch is outstanding - great hands, dial, and chapter ring - all sourced from Dagaz?

Thanks for sharing!



subterfuge said:


> I wasn't sold on the shroud at first, but it's grown on me. I'm thinking about cerakoting one. This 7002 also got an NH36 update.
> 
> View attachment 4065449


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Man of Kent,

Thanks for the details on brushing - I will first try on some of my older watch heads to practice and learn from.

Look forward to see more creations!



Man of Kent said:


> Thanks. I've fitted a couple more crystals since and can honestly say that the superdome from Dagaz is a complete pita, but, it's worth the effort!
> I used 600 grade wet n dry paper and green scotchpad pan scourer in that order.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

paradiver said:


> Very nice shroud!
> 
> Is it a plastic shroud?
> 
> ...


Thank you, yes, that's the plastic Dragon Shroud, and the white chapter ring was from kontrolsports as well. The dial and hands were from Dagaz.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

Non-homage FFF SNZH55


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Paradiver,
The Mission Creep used an old 7s26 case, a new 7s26 movement, a Dagaz dial and some stock Seiko hands.

Good luck! Modding is awesome fun.

J



paradiver said:


> "Mission Creep" is awesome!
> 
> I too am learning all the time!
> 
> ...


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

arueger said:


> Where did you get the clasp on the kevlar strap





Wlover said:


> Smashing strap...





c5k0 said:


> +1. That's a sick keeper on it. Wondering myself....


Thanks guys! It's from TimePieceRepublic on eBay


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Man of Kent said:


> That is super busy but it seems to work. That looks like a dagaz superdome with countdown insert?


I know it looks busy and it's exactly the tech/tool look that I was going for. Yes, Superdome from Dagaz with a Murphy bezel.



paradiver said:


> Outstanding work on both the Military Mod and Race Pilot.
> 
> Where did you get the dials?
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks man! The SKX one is a Mk II dial which I got from an actual modded watch I bought (bought only for the dial).

The one on the 6309 is from Harold (Yobokies) called the "AGL" dial.


----------



## C-Gee (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## pigpen (May 15, 2015)

Since my wife got me the SKX009, I kind of took it as a go signal to mod away at my other Seikos  I seem to have caught the modding bug and have ordered from Harold twice. The first one used an old Seiko 5 from the 90's (7S26-3040), and I added a black PO dial and a new set of hands on it. The case and crystal is still scratched as it is an old watch and I don't know how to replace it but it still looks great - if I were to fix it I would probably only replace the crystal and keep the case as is:





















This next one used a newer SNK805 as a base, same movement (7S26) - I wanted something simple with a white dial and clear hands on a NATO strap - it looks awesome to me personally :-!. There is some dust left in the dial, I didn't see it at first but after seeing this photo I should clean it up .


----------



## lpd5408 (Jun 16, 2014)

Paradiver here is another picture. This watch has been on my wrist almost every day since I got it. I got a Seiko 6138-0017 in the mail at the beginning of the week and I wore that for a bit, but other than that brief period I've been wearing the 7002.


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

crappysurfer said:


> Got some knurled edge bezels comin' for all you SKX lovers out there!


How will we know when to contact you to order?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

SNZJ with 007 SEL Tungchoy bracelet. No modification to SELs required.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

tslewisz said:


> How will we know when to contact you to order?


I'm assuming some beautiful pictures will herald their arrival, probably even in this thread.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

subterfuge said:


> I'm assuming some beautiful pictures will herald their arrival, probably even in this thread.


This one here knows.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

SKX007K.......slightly reworked


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Seiko 6309-7040 Camo Modded

*


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Couple more for the mix... I can't stop wearing the red bezel one, love it!


----------



## sumo007 (May 12, 2011)

latest mod with new dial and insert from DAGAZ.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Lovely. Welcome to the TST club.



CharlieBandroid said:


> SKX007K.......slightly reworked


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

undertheradar said:


> Lovely. Welcome to the TST club.


 Thanks! Its #2 for me!


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks like I pocket commented from Tapatalk... A first for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Skx007 with graphite black cerakote 
Sapphire crystal
Ne15 movement 
Waiting for a Hirsch Robby strap to finish!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Some clouds reflecting off the domed crystal.


----------



## oversleep (Apr 3, 2014)

My late black bay mod... Bubble boy yobokies


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

oversleep said:


> My late black bay mod... Bubble boy yobokies


So sexy !


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Bought a 7S26 from ebay broken. Aparently a new but non runner. It'll be modded in a week or so but waiting on a case, managed to find an SNK case on ebay. 
Nice easy fix as it turned out, piece of white plastic in the gearing.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

PO dial and hands not seeing any rotation in a Stargate case, newly transplanted into a Frankenmonster.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

The case is from a 161, the hands from a 007 and the dial is the Singapore A35 version. Very accurate and lots of reserve time makes this mod a real winner. First done by Lou Brown and then MT added the skx007 handset.
by balcony greenery by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> PO dial and hands not seeing any rotation


I'm no expert, but I think something's wrong if the hands don't rotate!


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

fishfingers said:


> I'm no expert, but I think something's wrong if the hands don't rotate!


lol. point taken.

and to retort, I enter into evidence Exhibit B - a lume shot of the (daily wrist) rotation in effect.


----------



## everlong (Sep 7, 2008)

Nevermind, found out.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Now finished! with a Hirsch Robby strap


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm not usually a fan of black-coated watches, but that's really smart, nice one!



MATT1076 said:


> Now finished! with a Hirsch Robby strap


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

Dagaz Fifty Five Fathoms mod of an SKX007. Got a watchmaker to do it all for me, though.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## JohnDrake (Jul 4, 2014)

Great looking military mod! 

Is that the new Dagaz 24 hr. dial?

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Well here's my newest mod.

It's a Dagaz Aurora with an alternative Doxa inspired dial that Jake had made up a while back (along with a black version).

I think he's been so busy with the new store and the Typhoons that he hasn't had chance to get these out there yet, but I enquired about them recently (as he'd mentioned doing some Aurora dials) and I managed to get one to mod my shiny new Aurora with...

















I've been a fan of the Aurora since its release...so now I have a pair of Auroras...


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> View attachment 4221314


Killer.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I took the Vostok I used to really like but fell out with, replaced the movement, dial and bezel to get a more grown-up look. I rather like the outcome.









The one on the right is the final


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Some clouds reflecting off the domed crystal.


What dial is that? Yobokies?

David


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh hell yes! I love that blue dial!


JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Well here's my newest mod.
> 
> It's a Dagaz Aurora with an alternative Doxa inspired dial that Jake had made up a while back (along with a black version).
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommer45 (Aug 31, 2012)

Sumo with:

-Yobokies M-Benz gold tone hands
-Yobokies Bezel Insert
-Dagaz Domed Sapphire Crystal
-Super Oyster Bracelet


----------



## C-Gee (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi
I have a skx031 that I am re-assembling. Does any body know the crystal and bezel gasket size??

Many thanks.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

G4_Chrono said:


> Hi
> I have a skx031 that I am re-assembling. Does any body know the crystal and bezel gasket size??
> 
> Many thanks.


I can't see the gasket for sale. But the crystal can be bought from Dagaz or yobokies. 30mm. 
Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## CandlestickPark (Mar 13, 2015)

SKX007 (modded by Yobokies)
SKX171 dial
Plongeur Hands
Double Dome AR Crystal
Black day/date wheel
Murphy Coin Edge Bezel
Dagaz Rollie style black/blue bezel insert


----------



## Tommer45 (Aug 31, 2012)

CandlestickPark said:


> View attachment 4233594


One of the better looking watches on here... very nice.


----------



## CandlestickPark (Mar 13, 2015)

Tommer45 said:


> One of the better looking watches on here... very nice.


Wow thanks for the compliment! I'm pretty much noob when it comes to modded watches. Lots of inspiration here.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks. 
As a follow up, I believe the crystal gasket to be an "I" glass gasket. 30.6 x 29.8
One part number mentioned for the bezel gasket is: #70-3300
These are available in singles from cousins.uk / ofrei and very cheap.



AC81 said:


> I can't see the gasket for sale. But the crystal can be bought from Dagaz or yobokies. 30mm.
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Updating a previous SKX013 mod, origionally tried a blue bezel insert from a mid sized omega and it was just not right. After going back to the origional black, i think i'm now finally settled on this pepsi 4205 bezel insert...... 
That is unless i ever scouce an all blue one..


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I just replaced the bezel insert on my Citizen NY0040. I am pleased as Punch with it. Why oh why does a pepsi bezel make all the difference?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Another case not receiving any wrist time. Originally had a Spork dial (which is now in a different case - pics to follow).


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> View attachment 4239922


Nice. What is it please?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

G4_Chrono said:


> Nice. What is it please?


Thank you.

SSA005.
Spork dial.

Movement swap for the black date wheel.


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

The SSA005 has a crown at 4 though? The watch looks awesome.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Cerakoted bezel insert and watch by MCWW.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

CandlestickPark said:


> SKX007 (modded by Yobokies)
> SKX171 dial
> Plongeur Hands
> Double Dome AR Crystal
> ...


That is a beautiful mod. Excellent choice of Nato strap. Well done.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Well here's my newest mod.
> 
> It's a Dagaz Aurora with an alternative Doxa inspired dial that Jake had made up a while back (along with a black version).
> 
> ...


I never cared for the original Aurora dial. Your mod has me trying to figure out how to explain another watch purchase to the wife.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

kylegarland said:


> The SSA005 has a crown at 4 though? The watch looks awesome.


Sorry, typo. SSA205.


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

HerrNano said:


> I just replaced the bezel insert on my Citizen NY0040. I am pleased as Punch with it. Why oh why does a pepsi bezel make all the difference?
> 
> View attachment 4238722


Here you go. This is what Im looking. What this bezel insert from? Where you get it from?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

hawkeye86 said:


> I never cared for the original Aurora dial. Your mod has me trying to figure out how to explain another watch purchase to the wife.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha...its a lovely case shape, I understand the original dial wasn't everyone's cup of tea. Jake's also done a black version of that Doxa style dial, but I went with the blue.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

That bracelet is ... pretty nice. Retro, simple, way cool.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Need moar pics, please! Great looking piece!



undertheradar said:


>


----------



## fistball (Jul 26, 2010)

G4_Chrono said:


> View attachment 4237434


nice, pretty amazing. Where did you get the bezel from?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

That's a Murphy coin edge bezel. They're difficult to get. Here is a link to the Murphy site and the bezel you're asking about. If you want one, email them from their link on the site and they will put you on a waiting list. They will email you when a new batch is made and give you the opportunity to purchase one. Im on the waiting list, however, I see that Yobokies is selling this exact type of bezel for the 007, except unlike the Murphy bezel, the one from Yobokies actually ratchets. I personally like that the Murphy bezel doesn't ratchet, but either way you can go wrong.

http://murphymanufacturing.com/seiko_bezel_2050.html

I have one on my custom 007 and love it. Looks great! Here are some pics of it on my modded 007.




























fistball said:


> nice, pretty amazing. Where did you get the bezel from?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Harold has coin edge bezels as well 
and his click


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jdmfetish said:


> Harold has coin edge bezels as well
> and his click


Good to know!


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Good to know!


Coin-edge With 'Clicks' Photo by yobokies | Photobucket


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

6306-7001


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> Harold has coin edge bezels as well
> and his click


I put that in my post above. I guess everyone just skipped to the pics.:-d


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Love everything but the dial.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

undertheradar said:


> Love everything but the dial.


it is a original 6306-7001 dial that was re-done

i understand


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Those hands are beautiful.
I guess expensive too.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

xzqt said:


> Those hands are beautiful.
> I guess expensive too.


not at all

Harold
C3 only
silver or gold

Silver GSD Photo by yobokies | Photobucket

Gold GSD Photo by yobokies | Photobucket

i want to say $40 or $45

thanks


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

jdmfetish said:


> it is a original 6306-7001 dial that was re-done
> 
> i understand


I figured it was original, but the c3-ish lume on the markers threw me off.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

undertheradar said:


> I figured it was original, but the c3-ish lume on the markers threw me off.


the scuba pro 450 text was added after the fact

the lume of course on the plots and the handset do not match , but they are not too bad


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

fistball said:


> nice, pretty amazing. Where did you get the bezel from?


Thanks. 
The double dome AR crystal memorises me!

The bezel is from Dave Murphy

*oops. I see viperguy already answered - but yes, the "non-click" is great. It runs on friction from the bezel gasket and it is very positive, allows exact setting and never slips.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


>


Where did you source that red and white nato--very sharp


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

Quick wrist shot of my finally finished stargate. Needless to say I'm loving it!

Crystal, hands and insert from Harold.
Bezel from Pers.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

CWBYTYME said:


> Where did you source that red and white nato--very sharp


natostrapsco.com


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

kylegarland said:


> View attachment 4274994
> 
> 
> Quick wrist shot of my finally finished stargate. Needless to say I'm loving it!
> ...


I order 2 from Pers.............. no news !
How did you get yours ?
Kind of give up.


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

xzqt said:


> I order 2 from Pers.............. no news !
> How did you get yours ?
> Kind of give up.


Patience is key. He's good for it, but I don't think he makes anything until its paid for, and shipping takes a legitimate month from Russia. Send him a PM, he's always replied to my inquiries about updates, etc.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Got my triple grip from Harold today. Looks great and even better is that it actually fits, yay! Sorry, no pics as I just test fit it on my TST. It'll be going on a planet monster I'm piecing together.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

xzqt said:


> I order 2 from Pers.............. no news !
> How did you get yours ?
> Kind of give up.


Good luck with that. I finally got my refund, after he disputed my claim with paypal and is now refusing to pay return shipping after sending only 3 of the 4 that I ordered - claiming that this was all my fault, because I was pressuring after 3 months of waiting with no product or communication. Caveat emptor. But hey, that's just my side of the story. I'm sure he had a good reason for delaying my purchase from October, and finally sending me something (3 bezels out 4, that's a great average if you're a baseball player) in April (7 months later) with no communication about the 4th bezel.

Ended up selling 2 of my Stargates. Kept the other 2 for Harold's new bezel to be announced soon.

Get your refund now before it becomes a struggle.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I love my SKX but I've never been a fan of how tall the bezel is. It makes the watch 'taller' than I like.

I just found this modified bezel from Yobokies. Baby Tuna Bezel Conversion - wow!!
































































David


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Wondering when the yobokies Stargate bezel is ready ?
I need 2 pcs.

Neck got too long waiting ...... Done waiting for Pers


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


> 6306-7001


Very nice, is this an original Scubapro 450? The 6306-7001 is a *21 jewels* mouvement

SEIKO 7002 Navy Blue / Strapcode Endmill, I like it. A very cool Watch and soft price


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Very nice, is this an original Scubapro 450? The 6306-7001 is a *21 jewels* mouvement
> 
> SEIKO 7002 Navy Blue / Strapcode Endmill, I like it. A very cool Watch and soft price





















Original 6306-7001 
Original dial 
however the scuba pro 450 text was added after the fact

thanks


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

A simple but "less is more" mod. SKX007 with new bezel insert, domed sapphire and 6105 seconds hand.


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

My newest mod. Haven't named him yet.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

JAndrewC said:


> View attachment 4288778
> 
> My newest mod. Haven't named him yet.


Looks good. Really like the strap. Care to share where you got the strap?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Camo Turtle

*


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


> Original 6306-7001
> Original dial
> however the scuba pro 450 text was added after the fact
> 
> thanks


Where those nice hands come from? Thanks


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Gladly, Viperguy!

You won't believe this but I found it on eBay. It's a replacement strap for some kind of Timex Expedition. There's a little 'E' on the tapered end of the strap and on the buckle. I replaced the buckle but the strap had to remain unmodded. The whole thing arrived in my mailbox from UK for eight bucks (AUD).


















ViperGuy said:


> Looks good. Really like the strap. Care to share where you got the strap?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Where those nice hands come from? Thanks


Harold
C3
Gold or Silver

Thanks


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks!



ViperGuy said:


> Looks good. Really like the strap. Care to share where you got the strap?


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

Seiko skx with 6r15 movement









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

Another one.









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


>


 I saw one of your watches in person today. You do great work!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

zinglles said:


> Another one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! I've been eyeing this dial for a while now. What hands did you use?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

Plongeur hands, but a smaller version. The seconds hands an original seiko.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

zinglles said:


> Plongeur hands, but a smaller version. The seconds hands an original seiko.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Mind if I ask where you got the mini plongeur hands?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

Actually the word would be skinnier, and I got on ebay from wholesaleoutlet990, $25.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

kylegarland said:


> I saw one of your watches in person today. You do great work!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Cool! Whereabouts? Which model?


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Cool! Whereabouts? Which model?


I work in downtown Philly. It was the Gold Standard model.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

kylegarland said:


> I work in downtown Philly. It was the Gold Standard model.


Oh no way, I'm in Philly too.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

crappysurfer said:


> Oh no way, I'm in Philly too.


is that what makes you a crappysurfer? ::zing!!:: =)


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok, I'm having a DIFFICULT time deciding on hands and dial for my Sumo. What does everyone think about this look? Honest opinions please.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Took me all week but I've finally waded through this entire post (90 pages with it set to 50 posts per page!). I also ordered my first modded watch from yobokies. I went with SKX171 base with a coin edged bezel from yobokies as well as his PO bezel and SNZH55 hands. The only non seiko part going "inside" the watch will be a red second hand to give it some color. I'm basically doing my mods backwards in that I'm kinda sorta doing a MDV-106 homage! Ordered it this week, got a HKpost tracking number this AM so now I'm waiting for it as patiently as I can...


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Ok, I'm having a DIFFICULT time deciding on hands and dial for my Sumo. What does everyone think about this look? Honest opinions please.


Is that dial blue or just blue A/R?

I'm digging this dial and hands of this Su"PO", or Planet Sumo. Credit to JohnDrake.


----------



## 19Dec2013 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice beads-of-rice there. Yobokies?


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

This is what i've done with the broken movement posted earlier.









This was actually a bit of a struggle, the second hand was bent when it turned up and took a little fetling to clear the min hand. The Sapphire arrived covered in dust front and back. 
The sapphire has actually been changed from yobokies too and the pic hasn't been updated on his facebook page. Much prefer the older version with the beveled ( is that right?? ) edge round the crystal.

Just to compare, this is the old one








I thought people might like to know they've changed too. Not a big difference but i thought it was a great feature.

Still, happy with how the watch turned out. Although i've got a feeling i might be chasing dust behind the glass a few times yet.

Dail was Dagaz
Hands and Sapphire from yobokies
Strap is a slim type vintage from martu


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> Is that dial blue or just blue A/R?
> 
> I'm digging this dial and hands of this Su"PO", or Planet Sumo. Credit to JohnDrake.
> 
> View attachment 4311249


Which dial is this? Sumo dial? I'm looking for this dial that has the minute markers on the dial and not the chapter ring.

David


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> Is that dial blue or just blue A/R?
> 
> I'm digging this dial and hands of this Su"PO", or Planet Sumo. Credit to JohnDrake.
> 
> View attachment 4311249


No, it's blue. It's called Caribbean Blue.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> No, it's blue. It's called Caribbean Blue.


What watch is that dial sourced from? That's the exact dial I'm trying to find but I don't know the model to search for. I want a date only window with minute tracks on the dial like this one.










David


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> What watch is that dial sourced from? That's the exact dial I'm trying to find but I don't know the model to search for. I want a date only window with minute tracks on the dial like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi David,

I believe Viper's referring to the other dial (his original planned mod).

This dial is JohnDrake's mod with an Alpinist dial (SARB061).

I think the other dial you're referencing is the SARG003. The 003 is larger than 28.5mm. Oh just realized it has hour numbers and not minute. Not sure which dial it is you're looking for -- can you link a pic?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

That's the dial - SARB061

Thank you!!


David


----------



## 19Dec2013 (Dec 21, 2013)

fishfingers said:


> Nice beads-of-rice there. Yobokies?


Yep, changed the clasp though


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Traded a Stargate for this stock 211.

Arrived with a few minor issues:

Slight condensation inside the crystal, bezel was not entirely screwed down (211's bezel has reverse threading), spring bars were an incorrect diameter so the end links were loose.

All corrected while swapping the bezel insert (DAGAZ).


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

EvoRich said:


> SKX6105
> 
> 
> 
> ...


STUNNING conversion - I would not have thought the 6105 dial would work but now you have inspired me to do the same to mine. I had a totally different dial in mind (Alpina), but this fits the watch and the hands/crystal perfectly.Same hands I have, and crystal conversion.

Thank you!

Was that hard to do (dial)?


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Perfect. Bead blasted finish on the case goes so well with field watch look. Nice work.



AC81 said:


> This is what i've done with the broken movement posted earlier.
> 
> View attachment 4312849
> 
> ...


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Buellrider said:


>


i love it blasted way better than the way it comes


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

Here are some of my recent builds using SNK809's:

GG-W-113 homage


Sinn 565 I homage


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

My Vintage Seiko 5 6119 (Black) and 6309 (Lime)


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Inspired by Dan Pierce's sweet 007 stealth mod.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

c5k0 said:


> Inspired by Dan Pierce's sweet 007 stealth mod.


Thanks, my friend! Very nice choice of hands.
dP


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> Inspired by Dan Pierce's sweet 007 stealth mod.


Oh my....I just had a moment.....

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thanks, my friend! Very nice choice of hands.
> dP


I'm loving these DAGAZ hands. Planning on 2 more stealth mods. Hands and dials in transit.


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNKE59, gold hands and crown from SNKK13, handmade leather strap


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Perfection!



c5k0 said:


> Inspired by Dan Pierce's sweet 007 stealth mod.


----------



## McHaggis (Jun 12, 2015)

Here are a couple of shots of my other SNK, a white version with a flat sapphire crystal.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

c5k0 said:


> I'm loving these DAGAZ hands. Planning on 2 more stealth mods. Hands and dials in transit.


Amazing how much difference a set of hands can make, especially with stealth dials. Not to mention of how different one handset can look from various angles.

Impatiently looking forward to see what else you come up with.;-)
dP


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> Inspired by Dan Pierce's sweet 007 stealth mod.


whoa...sweet

i have a similar mod, also inspired by dan p, but i love your crystal. sapphire?
also, yours appears to have the day only, not the date - that's a nice look which i should have considered, as the original yobokies day/date wheel was misaligned. fixed, but a day only wheel would have eliminated the possibility of that problem


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

The Watcher said:


> whoa...sweet
> 
> i have a similar mod, also inspired by dan p, but i love your crystal. sapphire?
> also, yours appears to have the day only, not the date - that's a nice look which i should have considered, as the original yobokies day/date wheel was misaligned. fixed, but a day only wheel would have eliminated the possibility of that problem
> ...


Sweet.

I have a steal dial ordered from Harold on it's way. Did he paint it for you? Love the smooth Murphy bezel. The crystal is a double domed with blue A/R from CrystalTime. It changes the watch completely. Next pay cheque, I'm going to invest in a cheap airbrush and see if I can do some of these on my own. Shouldn't be too difficult. Strip dial, prime, paint.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> Sweet.
> 
> I have a steal dial ordered from Harold on it's way. Did he paint it for you? Love the smooth Murphy bezel. The crystal is a double domed with blue A/R from CrystalTime. It changes the watch completely. Next pay cheque, I'm going to invest in a cheap airbrush and see if I can do some of these on my own. Shouldn't be too difficult. Strip dial, prime, paint.


the irony is that the blue double domed crystal from crystaltime has been on my ebay watch list for several weeks now! i went back into my ebay watch list after reading your post and it says...'no longer available'. there's a lesson in that!

my dial was from here:
Stealth Dials


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

The Watcher said:


> the irony is that the blue double domed crystal from crystaltime has been on my ebay watch list for several weeks now! i went back into my ebay watch list after reading your post and it says...'no longer available'. there's a lesson in that!
> 
> my dial was from here:
> Stealth Dials


1 HIGH DOUBLE DOME BIG BUBBLE SAPPHIRE AR CRYSTAL for SEIKO 200M SKX007 SKX009 + | eBay

Not this one????


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

AC81 said:


> 1 HIGH DOUBLE DOME BIG BUBBLE SAPPHIRE AR CRYSTAL for SEIKO 200M SKX007 SKX009 + | eBay
> 
> Not this one????


The crystal in that link above is different. It has a polished beveled edge. The double dome that I get from CrystalTime is the one without the bevel. It lines up with the smooth bezel almost perfectly - assuming it's installed correct. I usually have to take a few passes at it as my crystal press isn't exactly level. He run's out from time to time and usually has stock back within a few weeks.

I just finished installing his new double dome for monsters in a Frankenmonster. Pretty awesome. Will post pics shortly....


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Going along with the stealth theme*...

















*not actually


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> Going along with the stealth theme*...
> 
> View attachment 4351153
> 
> ...


Is the case Powder coated ?


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey guys, so for my SNK809, I've already put in a sapphire crystal and Mercedes hands. I plan to give it to my girlfriend as a gift, but I know she doesn't like the flieger dial. Any suggestions on what dial to get instead and where to get it from? I was thinking maybe a Sea Explorer dial from Dagaz? Let me know your thoughts! Here's a picture of the SNK809 next to my daily desk diver.


----------



## ipolit (Apr 21, 2011)

That's what we're talking about

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Soft mod on my SKX171:


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

xzqt said:


> Is the case Powder coated ?


It's Cerakote, but this yellow is quite a bit different than the graphite black or other subdued colors. Much more like powder coating after curing, and required an initial cure at low heat. The first two cases had bubbling, so they'll have to get stripped and recoated.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

subterfuge said:


> Going along with the stealth theme*...
> 
> View attachment 4351153
> 
> ...


DOPE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Lovely SEIKO 6309-7040


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

carlowus said:


>


What model is that?

David


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Dec1968 said:


> What model is that?
> 
> David


Citizen Excalibur with original Omega Seamaster Quartz hour and minute hands.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

subterfuge said:


> Going along with the stealth theme*...
> 
> 
> 
> *not actually


That's incredible.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

^ love those hands!

Base Watch: Seiko SKZ171
Hands: SNZH55
Bezel: Yobokies coin edge bezel
Bezel Insert: SKX007 (it's supposed to be the PO insert but he put the wrong one in and is mailing me the correct one already)
Second Hand: Yobokies "red spear" with C1 lume to match the rest




























it's a bit of an homage to my $30 casio (yeah, who does that? :-d):









I've also got parts coming in to give my SKX009 a make over... b-) Turns out NEWW happens to be in Warren RI?!

I just wish these watches were 44~46mm or that there was an option in that size that was so easily modded. I LOVE tweaking the design elements of the watch to get it just right for me but I prefer the size of my MDV106... It's not a deal breaker but yeah, wish there was something in this price range in that size I could tweak. Anyone know of anything?


----------



## ipolit (Apr 21, 2011)

from which model is this dial?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

ipolit said:


> from which model is this dial?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


Thank you and the Dial is from a Seiko SNX121. I used a different case because I liked a larger case and larger crown.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX007 Mod with dial and hands from SNZF17, second hand from Sumo, sapphire


----------



## ipolit (Apr 21, 2011)

carlowus said:


> Thank you and the Dial is from a Seiko SNX121. I used a different case because I liked a larger case and larger crown.


Thank you carlowus, looks great.
I believe Seiko SNKLXX has a great mod potential. I also have one modded and posted here, but I'll post it again


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


>


What is that yellow one? That's awesome.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

carlowus said:


>


Very nice. What base model is that?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

ipolit said:


> Thank you carlowus, looks great.
> I believe Seiko SNKLXX has a great mod potential. I also have one modded and posted here, but I'll post it again
> 
> View attachment 4365690


Nice, thank you for sharing.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

c5k0 said:


> Very nice. What base model is that?


Thank you, I believe SNKK375 or something like that. one of the Seiko 5 watches essentially. the dial is from the SRP441 and the hands I believe one of the military ones, SNZG13 maybe...


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Who did the Cerakote? I notice it's not one of MCWW color choices.



subterfuge said:


> Going along with the stealth theme*...
> 
> View attachment 4351153
> 
> ...


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Although not technically a "Mod" _yet_, I did replace the balance and hairspring today. Not a bad job for someone who has just started into amateur watchfettling.  This watch will be getting a new dial, hands and strap. That said, I'm keeping this dial, I really like it and will look fantastic with a Milgauss seconds hand.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


>


What bezel is that? And what base watch is it on?

David


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Navy Blue


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> What bezel is that? And what base watch is it on?


The bezel is integral to the watch, SNKD97 or 99


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

carlowus said:


>


What dial is this?

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

jhanna1701 said:


> What dial is this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jamie


Its from a SUMO.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

jhanna1701 said:


> What dial is this?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jamie


It is a Seiko SBDC003 Seiko Blue Sumo dial.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> Who did the Cerakote? I notice it's not one of MCWW color choices.


I do my own stunts.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

carlowus said:


> It is a Seiko SBDC003 Seiko Blue Sumo dial.


Could I ask where you get a sumo dial and handset from please. I want!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Man of Kent said:


> Could I ask where you get a sumo dial and handset from please. I want!


I will be selling mine here shortly. They will be brand new straight out of the watch as soon as it is disassembled. You could buy mine if you'd like. You'll just need to wait a couple of weeks.


----------



## Tommer45 (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> I will be selling mine here shortly. They will be brand new straight out of the watch as soon as it is disassembled. You could buy mine if you'd like. You'll just need to wait a couple of weeks.


Yup. I reckon sumo dial and hands in an 007 is the way forward for me.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

one final quick change... and complete.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Man of Kent said:


> Yup. I reckon sumo dial and hands in an 007 is the way forward for me.


Good luck with that. I much prefer the SKX over the Sumo not because it is better but because it is more affordable and has 22mm lugs. The 20mm lugs on the Sumo are deal breakers for me.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

He's saying he's going to put my Sumo dial and Sumo hands in his 007. Essentially a 007 Sumo. So he will have all the perks of the 007 that people like with some of the perks of the Sumo.



carlowus said:


> Good luck with that. I much prefer the SKX over the Sumo not because it is better but because it is more affordable and has 22mm lugs. The 20mm lugs on the Sumo are deal breakers for me.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

That's one sweet piece. 



c5k0 said:


> one final quick change... and complete.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

ViperGuy said:


> He's saying he's going to put my Sumo dial and Sumo hands in his 007. Essentially a 007 Sumo. So he will have all the perks of the 007 that people like with some of the perks of the Sumo.


I know what he is saying, he wants to do the same thing I did. See above...


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Best at mod in at least the last 20 pages of this thread. Great job.



c5k0 said:


> one final quick change... and complete.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

carlowus said:


> I know what he is saying, he wants to do the same thing I did. See above...


I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Redid my pink diver mod.




















Also have this on deck sitting in an SNK waiting for a bigger case.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> He's saying he's going to put my Sumo dial and Sumo hands in his 007. Essentially a 007 Sumo. So he will have all the perks of the 007 that people like with some of the perks of the Sumo.


With Dagaz sapphire superdome kit and monsterwatches oyster bracelet. 
Further down the line I might also get a 6r15 to complete the perfection


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

carlowus said:


> Good luck with that. I much prefer the SKX over the Sumo not because it is better but because it is more affordable and has 22mm lugs. The 20mm lugs on the Sumo are deal breakers for me.


Did you also change the movement in yours or is the date wheel hidden by the dial?


----------



## Shab (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi, I really like your mod and am doing something similar with my 007. Just wanted to ask; How does the double dome fit with the submariner typed bezel insert? Is it quite flush? I have a similar ceramic insert and because it slants slightly and has a smaller inner diameter it sits over the stock Crystal. Is that resolved with the double dome? A side pic would be very helpful. Thanks for your help. 
Kind regards,
Shab


----------



## Shab (Dec 27, 2008)

Handikin_Setiawan said:


> 007 Yobokies modded Fliever..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I really like your mod and am doing something similar with my 007. Just wanted to ask; How does the double dome fit with the submariner typed bezel insert? Is it quite flush? I have a similar ceramic insert and because it slants slightly and has a smaller inner diameter it sits over the stock Crystal. Is that resolved with the double dome? A side pic would be very helpful. Thanks for your help.

Kind regards, Shab


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Man of Kent said:


> Did you also change the movement in yours or is the date wheel hidden by the dial?


I only changed the dial and hands, to the black one I installed also a different bezel insert. But otherwise they are stock with high quality bracelets. Both day/date wheels still in place.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Jtragic said:


> Who did the Cerakote? I notice it's not one of MCWW color choices.[QUOTE
> 
> cerakote offerings come in a large color pallet
> 
> at least 100 + color choices


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I just finished my very first Seiko mod!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Changed to the stock rubber strap.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

C4L18R3 said:


> I just finished my very first Seiko mod!
> View attachment 4409498


what handset ?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Trying to find a home for this dial and hand combo.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Dagaz dial, Dagaz hands, Nato. It's a mod now...   
My wife picked the scheme, it's for her. I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


> what handset ?


I took the H&M hands from a mod I bought on eBay. The second hand is one of those I painted myself.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

After many rounds of modding:



The red lance seconds hand I was using originally was damaged and my watchmaker put a stock 007 one on for now.

I've got a new set of 656 hands on its way from yobokies and a matte black chapter ring from Dagaz. There may be just a bit too much metal with the smooth bezel, so I was hoping a black chapter ring might balance it. Thoughts?

Oh, and after a long wait for the parts, what I like best about the mod:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

carlowus said:


>


what hands are those and where did you get them? 
thanks!
Ben


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

A black chapter ring will make the dial appear larger. It might look quite nice. A Black chapter with tick marks would look too busy, IMO. 

The "S" crown is very sharp looking! I like it a lot.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> A black chapter ring will make the dial appear larger. It might look quite nice. A Black chapter with tick marks would look too busy, IMO.
> 
> The "S" crown is very sharp looking! I like it a lot.


Exactly! That's why I decided to go for a plain matte black one instead of reusing the stock one that has the markings.

The crown and the 6R15C movement are probably one of the best upgrades I've done for my 007. It's running great so far, though it's only day 2.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

SNZG with one of ajuicets dials. Benz hands and domed magnifying crystal.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

jacobsen1 said:


> what hands are those and where did you get them?
> thanks!
> Ben


Those hands are from two SRP model watches, unfortunately I don't remember the model number, they are the same as the SPORK though. Some time I had to get the watches and use the parts from them for the projects...

After a bit of thinking and searching I found the model numbers: SRP165 and SRP513.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice small pilot.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Just received a pic of the custom strap I had made by a strap maker in Greece. This is for my Sumo build.  What does everyone think?


----------



## smitdavi (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm torn between the Super Dome conversion and the flat. Anyone have any pics maybe before/after of their 007?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Super Dome looks much better. I've had both.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

xzqt said:


> Nice small pilot.


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## 121Ranger (Jan 23, 2015)

First mod. Shogun with dommed sapphire crystal, red second hand, black date wheel, and Isofrane band. Duarte at NEWW did the work.


----------



## Johvic (Aug 20, 2010)

My poor man's Darth Tuna


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SKX007 fully brushed finished. 
Yobokies Big Grip bezel
GMT insert

Adding Dagaz domed sapphire and Yobokies Plongeur minute hand (Orange).

David


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

How did you get the brushed effect? Looks good like that.



Dec1968 said:


> SKX007 fully brushed finished.
> Yobokies Big Grip bezel
> GMT insert
> 
> ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> How did you get the brushed effect? Looks good like that.


Actually it was a lot simpler than I thought it would be.

I removed the bezel. I used 1000 grit sandpaper on the watch itself and created my own grain. I never went against the grain. I stayed smooth and consistent. I made sure to also brush where it was already brushed to create a consistent look.

As for the bezel, I bought a Fiberglas finishing brush and used that. Touched up the top of it with the same 1000 grit sandpaper.

In all it took me maybe fifteen minutes, including removing and reinstalling the bezel.










Less than $4 at WalMart for the sandpaper and maybe $7 for the brush online shipped.

I'm quite pleased with the results, too. Thank you for the compliment 

David


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I recently bought a like new SBDC025 (the 6r15 Monster)...I made 3 small changes...

1- the cyclops had to go...I bought a domed sapphire from Dagaz

2- the black and white second hand was swapped for a silver Sumo hand

3- I put it on a custom made strap from Steveostraps...who doesn't love Marvel comics right?!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

carlowus said:


>


I really like this look. Very clean. Does that bezel just slip over where the regular bezel would normally go? Makes the dial look much larger.

Minus the bracelet, which I like, is this just a polished bezel cover, polished chapter ring, sapphire and hand change?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Actually it was a lot simpler than I thought it would be.
> 
> I removed the bezel. I used 1000 grit sandpaper on the watch itself and created my own grain. I never went against the grain. I stayed smooth and consistent. I made sure to also brush where it was already brushed to create a consistent look.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that info.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

ViperGuy said:


> I really like this look. Very clean. Does that bezel just slip over where the regular bezel would normally go? Makes the dial look much larger.
> 
> Minus the bracelet, which I like, is this just a polished bezel cover, polished chapter ring, sapphire and hand change?


Thank you for the kind words. This is actually a Seiko 5 watch and not a SKX diver. So the bezel is stock, watch is about 38mm wide.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

carlowus said:


> Thank you for the kind words. This is actually a Seiko 5 watch and not a SKX diver. So the bezel is stock, watch is about 38mm wide.


Ah. Very nice work. And you're welcome. Thank you replying.


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

carlowus said:


>


I was just about to pull the trigger on one of these! Do you mind taking a lume shot? I'm curious what the lume looks like.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I put it on a custom made strap from Steveostraps...who doesn't love Marvel comics right?!


That strap is simply delightful! I wasn't aware of this strapmaker, I will have to explore this further!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh yeah! Just scored this from Carlo. I love this look. Thanks, Carlo!! I have some plans for this bad boy.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Does anyone know if they make a domed sapphire for the Seiko 5's; particularly this model (SNKL23)?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Does anyone know if they make a domed sapphire for the Seiko 5's; particularly this model (SNKL23)?


If it's the same size as the 809, then Harold does. They're very nice. I've installed them in two different mods. Crystaltime also has domed for the 809. He also has an auction for a 30mm x 1.5 domed for the SNK, SNKK(Speedracer) SNKF SNKH SNKK25 SNKK27 SNKK29 SNK375 SNK369 SNK371 SNK373 SNKH03.

Somebody mentioned that the CT domed 809 is not as domed as Yobokies -- and in the same thread stated that Yobokies' new 809 doesn't have the polished beveled edge compared to his old model. Let me know if you hear from Harold. I use those 809s with polished bevel occasionally.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> If it's the same size as the 809, then Harold does. They're very nice. I've installed them in two different mods. Crystaltime also has domed for the 809. He also has an auction for a 30mm x 1.5 domed for the SNK, SNKK(Speedracer) SNKF SNKH SNKK25 SNKK27 SNKK29 SNK375 SNK369 SNK371 SNK373 SNKH03.
> 
> Somebody mentioned that the CT domed 809 is not as domed as Yobokies -- and in the same thread stated that Yobokies' new 809 doesn't have the polished beveled edge compared to his old model. Let me know if you hear from Harold. I use those 809s with polished bevel occasionally.


Thanks! I will email Harold and let you know what he says.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's one I've never posted.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Another mod with a new bezel insert today.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

And finally a recently acquired yookibees 3 6 9 diver 7s36 powered seiko.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

fastfras said:


> Another mod with a new bezel insert today.


Is that a Perlon strap in the second pic?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

fishfingers said:


> That strap is simply delightful! I wasn't aware of this strapmaker, I will have to explore this further!


Steveo is a great guy to deal with, I must have around 10 of his straps by now.
More than happy to recommend him, I love my straps.
Check out his website when you get the time.
http://www.steveostraps.com


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

fastfras said:


> Here's one I've never posted.


Very nice. That minute hand is black or blue? Looking for a black one... hard to find.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


Nice!

I'm now being mocking with those 211/Tuna black hands! Where are they coming from? lol.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

They come from Les Philippines


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Thanks! I will email Harold and let you know what he says.


Here's what he has. Is this the one you're wanting?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Here's what he has. Is this the one you're wanting?


Hmm. I'll have to double-check.

I recall the edge of the crystal having a more defined edge. That one looks rounded.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> Hmm. I'll have to double-check.
> 
> I recall the edge of the crystal having a more defined edge. That one looks rounded.


I'd contact Yobikies and ask the question. The SNK Sapphire glass he suppies has lost the beveled edge it used to have.

New









Old


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

AC81 said:


> I'd contact Yobikies and ask the question. The SNK Sapphire glass he suppies has lost the beveled edge it used to have.
> 
> New
> 
> ...


Ah. Was it your post that details the changes of the bevel-less crystal and the lower dome height?


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Here's one I don't think I've posted yet:


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Im just going by what Harold sent me.



c5k0 said:


> Hmm. I'll have to double-check.
> 
> I recall the edge of the crystal having a more defined edge. That one looks rounded.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> Ah. Was it your post that details the changes of the bevel-less crystal and the lower dome height?


I didn't mention dome height, but yes ;-)

I didn't mention the dome height as i didn't notice a difference. So if it's different it's not by a noticable amount ;-) 
The beveled edge has certainly gone though.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

The SNKL23 mod watch that I purchased from Carlo showed up today. I'm really enjoying it. It's small, but feels really good and comfortable. I bought a Blumo dial for it today and will also get a sapphire and Mercedes hands.

I just need to find a good 18mm strap. In thinking a canvas strap if I can find one that size.


































Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Rags122 (Jul 11, 2009)

How about starting a new MOD Thread. It takes way to long to load a page with over 4600 posts..


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX vintage mod


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My newest acquisition from CarloWUS. The modded SNKL23. Loooooving this watch.










Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

View attachment IMG_0488.jpg


SRP with BFS dial,
DAGAZ Stiletto hands

View attachment IMG_0513.jpg


5 second lume shot

View attachment IMG_0560.jpg


007, used from Mike116 - thanks!
DAGAZ smoke dome kit with sloped bezel insert
DAGAZ 0-60 chapter ring
ETA dial
DAGAZ B&XW hands (lume removed)
Seiko second hand
Strapcode 22-20mm Super Oyster with 20mm chamfer clasp

With the sapphire crystal and Strapcode bracelet, this watch is almost as heavy as a BFK. "Beastmode = ON"


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

SKX007
Dagaz "Etanche" dial
Dagaz Bezel and "Neo UDT" hands, red seconds
Silver chapter.

Need to find the perfect bracelet. I'm thinking SharkMesh or Beads of Rice.









More (and better) photos when I have it completed.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

My latest. This one, I hope, will be happily received by my wife on her birthday. Anyone gifted one of their mods to a lady? Any pitfalls I haven't already thought of?


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Classic field watch with acrylic crystal.









Comparison with a previous mod with a yobokies sappire









Both Dagaz dials and yobokies hands.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

JAndrewC said:


> My latest. This one, I hope, will be happily received by my wife on her birthday. Anyone gifted one of their mods to a lady? Any pitfalls I haven't already thought of?


Beautiful watch! What's the case, where did you get the dial?

I gave a Mod to my wife, but only after she picked out the dial...


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

JAndrewC said:


> My latest. This one, I hope, will be happily received by my wife on her birthday. Anyone gifted one of their mods to a lady? Any pitfalls I haven't already thought of?


Very nice. I've gifted 3 to my wife. Only pitfall is the envy wishing I could wear it. 

... and having to deal with 18mm bracelets and making sure the date isn't changed between 9pm-3am.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

I especially like the choice of red second hand with lollipop. There is just the right amount of "accent" with that hand and the red Dagaz logo.


xAEROPLANEx said:


> SKX007
> Dagaz "Etanche" dial
> Dagaz Bezel and "Neo UDT" hands, red seconds
> Silver chapter.
> ...


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Both of those really good looking. I like the non-date dial better, but to each his own. Also like the nylon web with stitching the best there... maybe with some contrasting tread, but I'm making quibbles as both are really classy and do the genre of military/pilot watch due justice then some!



AC81 said:


> Classic field watch with acrylic crystal.
> 
> View attachment 4535722
> 
> ...


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks! The the dial is from Otto Frei, hands are Gold FFF from Harold, the case is a second-hand 7S26 I found on EBay. I chose all the elements, and it wasn't until it all came together so nicely that it occurred to me that she might like it. I'm going to get a nice black glossy Hirsch with an SS deployant clasp to go on it. My only worry is that the case will be too bulky for her taste.



xAEROPLANEx said:


> Beautiful watch! What's the case, where did you get the dial?
> 
> I gave a Mod to my wife, but only after she picked out the dial...


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Did she choose the mesh?



c5k0 said:


> Very nice. I've gifted 3 to my wife. Only pitfall is the envy wishing I could wear it.
> 
> ... and having to deal with 18mm bracelets and making sure the date isn't changed between 9pm-3am.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I'd like opinions from everyone. I've ordered a Blumo dial and will be putting it in a smaller 38mm case. Which case should I go with?

Now, my newest acquisition has this same case, but I love the design.










However, I really like this design too and it would change it up a little.










Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

CharlieBandroid said:


> I especially like the choice of red second hand with lollipop. There is just the right amount of "accent" with that hand and the red Dagaz logo.


I agree completely. The Red logo is _extremely_ problematic from a design standpoint. This ended up looking quite good, but I would much, much prefer to have the logo white, or better yet, darker blue than the dial.

I've placed the movement on the stock 007 jubilee for the time being -


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> T*he Red logo is extremely problematic *from a design standpoint. This ended up looking quite good, but I would much, much prefer to have the logo white, or better yet, darker blue than the dial.
> 
> View attachment 4541794


And I agree with this.
The red logo CAN be a nice element SOMETIMES, but with something like Orange hands, it can be uncooperative. For me.
I don't like to mix red and orange, as one interferes with the other.
It really would have been better being less pronounced.


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm with you guys. The red logo is a pain. On the other hand, a big, blank expanse on the top half of the dial can be equally weird, design-wise. My favourite Dagaz dials are the BB tributes in silver and rose, with matching coloured logo. And the military 24 hour dials of course.



Chronopolis said:


> And I agree with this.
> The red logo CAN be a nice element SOMETIMES, but with something like Orange hands, it can be uncooperative. For me.
> I don't like to mix red and orange, as one interferes with the other.
> It really would have been better being less pronounced.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Not yet finished, but quite near.
Got the black day wheel today but the date wheel is still missing, the BIG crown need to be adjusted


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

JAndrewC said:


> Did she choose the mesh?


I picked it out. That was the second bracelet actually. The first was a Milanese styled mesh.


----------



## Greg Akin (Aug 4, 2014)

CandlestickPark said:


> SKX007 (modded by Yobokies)
> SKX171 dial
> Plongeur Hands
> Double Dome AR Crystal
> ...


Stunning !!!


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> I'd like opinions from everyone. I've ordered a Blumo dial and will be putting it in a smaller 38mm case. Which case should I go with?
> 
> Now, my newest acquisition has this same case, but I love the design.
> 
> ...


I Orefer the case on this one, but i'd also prefer the blumo dial with a black date wheel.......

Glad i could help :-d


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> I agree completely. The Red logo is _extremely_ problematic from a design standpoint. This ended up looking quite good, but I would much, much prefer to have the logo white, or better yet, darker blue than the dial.





JAndrewC said:


> I'm with you guys. The red logo is a pain. On the other hand, a big, blank expanse on the top half of the dial can be equally weird, design-wise. My favourite Dagaz dials are the BB tributes in silver and rose, *with matching coloured logo.*





Chronopolis said:


> The red logo CAN be a nice element SOMETIMES, but with something like Orange hands, it can be uncooperative. ...
> *It really would have been better being less pronounced.*


When the logo is the same tone as some other printing on the dial, it's much easier to make the watch look the way you want. When it's red, it's in the way, and must be accounted for. Needless to say, I have a few more of the red seconds hands... 

I'm totally for Jake placing the logo on the watch, it's his business and he has good product and excellent support. I just wish that the logo was handled in a way that was more subtle. In this case, if the Dagaz were dark blue it would be invisible from a distance, obvious in close-ups, and allow for a great number of different seconds hands. (And, more importantly, colored or accented straps...) Even white would be better, but tone-on-tone will always work.

Of course, so will the dial sterile.

Jake's always been open to collaboration of what to make when the forum is interested, I wonder if we should start something around a run of a few dials with no logo or a tone-on-tone logo. (Not necessarily this specific dial, but something.)


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Took the 007 apart today and cleaned the inside of the case. Had some lint/dust in it, but for my first go at taking a movement out I think I did quite well. Had a little issue getting the crown/stem out, but figured it out with the help of CarloWUS. Great help, that guy!

I think I may have to try some modding myself soon. It was fun.

Here are a few pics of the newly clean 007 and its newly acquired modded SNKL sibling.










































Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

That looks so strangely familiar..... Nice Job ViperGuy!



ViperGuy said:


> Took the 007 apart today and cleaned the inside of the case. Had some lint/dust in it, but for my first go at taking a movement out I think I did quite well. Had a little issue getting the crown/stem out, but figured it out with the help of CarloWUS. Great help, that guy!
> 
> I think I may have to try some modding myself soon. It was fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

That looks good! Love that case. Can never seem to figure out what case that watch is from though. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

my first Seiko mod- you guys be gentle with me! just kidding, all criticism welcome. I wanted a team watch, with an A made of houndstooth. I also wanted a sandblasted case. This started as a 1st gen OM. I learned lots, including the finickiness of Seiko second hands, how to sandblast, and miniature fabrication....


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

That seconds hand is crazy! I kind of like it. Nice work, Makitmama. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

You're insane You're a madman! I love it!



makitmama said:


> .... I learned lots, including the finickiness of Seiko second hands, how to sandblast, and miniature fabrication....
> 
> View attachment 4550010


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

makitmama said:


> my first Seiko mod- you guys be gentle with me! just kidding, all criticism welcome. I wanted a team watch, with an A made of houndstooth. I also wanted a sandblasted case. This started as a 1st gen OM. I learned lots, including the finickiness of Seiko second hands, how to sandblast, and miniature fabrication....
> 
> View attachment 4549994
> View attachment 4550010
> View attachment 4550018


I especially like your Scarlet and Gray band... (ahem)


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Fantastic! Well done. Give us details!



makitmama said:


> my first Seiko mod- you guys be gentle with me! just kidding, all criticism welcome. I wanted a team watch, with an A made of houndstooth. I also wanted a sandblasted case. This started as a 1st gen OM. I learned lots, including the finickiness of Seiko second hands, how to sandblast, and miniature fabrication....
> 
> View attachment 4549994
> View attachment 4550010
> View attachment 4550018


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

dZeak said:


> I especially like your Scarlet and Gray band... (ahem)


no, no, NO! that is crimson!


----------



## makitmama (Sep 8, 2013)

JAndrewC said:


> Fantastic! Well done. Give us details!


what kind of details?
there were three different 'tracks' of work going on simultaneously- the dial, the A, and the sandblasting. I repainted some dials, waited for shipments from Harold and Jake, researched sandblasting and bought the equipment, got some guncoating stuff and experimented. Also experimented with the A- made up about 6 in different sizes and dealt with the thickness issues.
then spent a day sandblasting and a day reassembling- I had fits with the second hand and went thru 2 others. This one hung up overnight- but I had run it for 12h before I cased it, so I am confused...
specific details, let me know- should I take pix the next time I sandblast?


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Excellent mod on you 6309 704x!! The BB Tribute Dial with Snow Flake hands are an excellent combination with that case. The SS bracelet gives it that touch of class. Well done!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

As always - excellent mods! Where did you get the hand set!

Thanks for sharing!



carlowus said:


>


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

paradiver said:


> As always - excellent mods! Where did you get the hand set!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


I could be wrong, but I think those were the hands from my Stargate. 

Looks great, bud!


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Finally got my PO bezel insert in and got my SKX171 mod wrapped up:









it's normally on a casio rubber strap (the seiko strap is too stiff for me) but I had to swap to the red/blue nato for the fourth.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

makitmama said:


> no, no, NO! that is crimson!


Hmmm. I bought the same strap because it was Buckeye Scarlet and Gray. 

Good work though - especially the sand blasting. I bought about half of the gear necessary to sand blast, but then chickened out.  Glad it turned out well!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

paradiver said:


> As always - excellent mods! Where did you get the hand set!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!





c5k0 said:


> I could be wrong, but I think those were the hands from my Stargate.
> 
> Looks great, bud!


I am pretty sure you are right... they are from a Stargate and I did buy a set from you...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Blumo with 24 jewels NE15B, PO hands and Yobokies bezel insert


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

Tomgbw said:


> Blumo with 24 jewels NE15B, PO hands and Yobokies bezel insert


How does the color and texture of the aftermarket bezel insert compare to the original?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boostin20 (Sep 20, 2010)

Sub'd for later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

Just a simple mod - MM hands and sapphire from yobokies.


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

Remodded my first ever mod using my own green dial


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

saccades said:


> Just a simple mod - MM hands and sapphire from yobokies.


Thank you. It would be nice to see both hands on the dial so as to have a better idea of how it looks overall... well done for the mod though.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

carlowus said:


> Thank you. It would be nice to see both hands on the dial so as to have a better idea of how it looks overall... well done for the mod though.


This is a bit better - will get some microscope pictures at some point too.


----------



## qt17 (Jun 21, 2015)

saccades said:


> Just a simple mod - MM hands and sapphire from yobokies.


This looks amazing. Is that bezel and crown from factory?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Can't get much busier than this... whoever said busy dials are hard to read is crazy.

It's clearly II, 10 and 1/2, 6, 10 past III, 1/2 Friday, 31, South.


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

qt17 said:


> This looks amazing. Is that bezel and crown from factory?


Yes, it's a stock srp491k1 (aka Stargate 2 due to the pip after the TV sahow) with yobokies AR sapphire (I didn't like the cyclops) and black MM hands in C1 I think (the whiter of C1/C3)










Stuff off the microscope - OEM stuff is a way better quality than the aftermarket. Sharp edges and even coating.


----------



## qt17 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello,

I'm a noob who's caught the Seiko fever. Ordered a SKX007, and today I received a used SRP125J.

I got the SRP for ~90$, it's got a deep scratch at 12, but otherwise it's in good condition. I can send it back though, since the seller said it was mint.

However, it should be worth keeping only for the hack and wind movement, no? And I was also thinking of swapping hands with the SKX, and also switch date wheels and get an all black dial on the SKX.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

qt17 said:


> *SKX007*, and
> 
> *SRP125J... *should be worth keeping only for the hack and wind movement, no?


It's not a simple swap.
You will need to change the crown STEM also, as the stem on the SKX will not work with the 4R36, whereas any 4R36 model will accept a "lower" movement, such as the 7S26.

As I have never done this particular swap, I don't know if the SKX crown will simply accept the SRP stem as-is.

Moreover, using a movement with the crown @3 to put into a case that has the crown @4 can have its own problems.
The plastic movement ring may not be the right height, etc.


----------



## qt17 (Jun 21, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> It's not a simple swap.
> You will need to change the crown STEM also, as the stem on the SKX will not work with the 4R36, whereas any 4R36 model will accept a "lower" movement, such as the 7S26.
> 
> As I have never done this particular swap, I don't know if the SKX crown will simply accept the SRP stem as-is.
> ...


Thank you for your quick reply. Trickier than I thought then. What hack&wind movement are people putting in their SKX's, I know I have seen it on the forum.

However, the hands and wheels are interchangeable, no?

Thanks again!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> It's not a simple swap.
> You will need to change the crown STEM also, as the stem on the SKX will not work with the 4R36, whereas any 4R36 model will accept a "lower" movement, such as the 7S26.
> 
> As I have never done this particular swap, I don't know if the SKX crown will simply accept the SRP stem as-is.
> ...


Are you saying that the crown/stem used in a watch with an 4rxx movement will work in a 7s26 movement? I know that it does not work the other way around - crown/stem for 7s26 movement does not work on a 4rxx movement.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

qt17 said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. Trickier than I thought then. What hack&wind movement are people putting in their SKX's, I know I have seen it on the forum.
> 
> However, the hands and wheels are interchangeable, no?
> 
> Thanks again!


They're most likely using a 4R36, with said adjustments made to the stem+crown. 
Hands and date wheel - no problem.

The SRP you have is best used on the SNZH55/57, etc - it's a straight drop, no fuss.

If I were doing this, I might just go with an SRP model with the crown at 4, just like the SKX.
But then, I'm kinda lazy like that.
Good luck!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

qt17 said:


> Thank you for your quick reply. Trickier than I thought then. What hack&wind movement are people putting in their SKX's, I know I have seen it on the forum.
> 
> However, the hands and wheels are interchangeable, no?
> 
> Thanks again!


They might use the 4rxx or 6rxx movement but they have to replace the crown/stem assembly. The 7s26 stem/crown assembly is not compatible with the 4rxx or 6rxx movement. Usually if they have a SKX diver they would get a SARB059 or similar model's crown/stem.


----------



## jinugi39 (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## qt17 (Jun 21, 2015)

carlowus said:


> They might use the 4rxx or 6rxx movement but they have to replace the crown/stem assembly. The 7s26 stem/crown assembly is not compatible with the 4rxx or 6rxx movement. Usually if they have a SKX diver they would get a SARB059 or similar model's crown/stem.





Chronopolis said:


> They're most likely using a 4R36, with said adjustments made to the stem+crown.
> Hands and date wheel - no problem.
> 
> The SRP you have is best used on the SNZH55/57, etc - it's a straight drop, no fuss.
> ...


Thank you both for taking your time. Now I have to make up my mind.

If I were to swap the movement, from where would you source stem and crown?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Put a new strap on my recently acquired Cocktail Time (SARB065).










































Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of Cocktail Time, but... thats a really nice lookin' combination!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

CharlieBandroid said:


> I'm not a huge fan of Cocktail Time, but... thats a really nice lookin' combination!


Thank you. 

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Thats pretty nice! Good job.



c5k0 said:


>


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Got my SKX007 modded

Added: 
Yobokies Big Grip bezel (brushed finish)
Yobokies Orange Plongeur minute hand
Dagaz domed sapphire crystal
Dagaz big number bezel insert 
Brushed finish on the watch case

The first shop I took it too bent the be insert and refused to replace it. So this insert is going away and will be replaced with a blue/black Rolex GMT insert.


































This is the insert I'll be adding today 









Prior to gluing it in:









David


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Here it is on the oyster and black and blue bezel insert installed.




























David


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

David, that looks fantastic! Nicely done! 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> David, that looks fantastic! Nicely done!
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


Thank you. I didn't want to change too much with the hands, as that makes it look obviously aftermarket. The orange minute hand seemed enough and works so well with the stock hour and second hand. The insert and big grip really make the watch pop. I'm very pleased.

David


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

I had posted this watch at Post your mods here => - Page 164.









Yesterday I decided to change its insert to a silver one. It was already very good, but IMHO it is now much better.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

Seiko SNJ019 with polished bezel and completely brushed bracelet:


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Changed the big grip insert to a Planet Ocean to try it out. I like it.

Dagaz Super Dome sapphire
Yobokies Plongeur minute hand
Yobokies Big Grip 
Dagaz Planet Ocean insert

David


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Don't remember posting this. Just pulled it out from my box for today while watching the Pan Am games!!

I dubbed her, 'Le Petite Diablo'.










Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

Im looking to put a Sternkreuz high domed acrylic with tension ring into my skx031. Would 30.6mm fit? No gasket, just press in?

thanks.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Le Petite Diablo*? Let's fire em up!! Here's my version. :-!






















cyberwarhol said:


> I dubbed her, '*Le Petite Diablo*'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

David


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Here is a "mod" question that I put out to the general Seiko/Citizen loving population at large. Basically I am asking for some aesthetic input 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/srp637-tuna-monster-mod-did-i-make-mistake-2132874.html#post18076762


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

I also went ahead and redid my Planet Monster. The green tint of the Monster dial clashed too much with the orange Plongeur hands.

I wanted to keep a similar look, and eventually settled on an SKX173 dial. Even though the '173 had the same rectangular indices, the new dial ended up bringing an entirely different look to the watch. In addition, while superficially "black" the '173 dial seems to have more of a taupe grey tone under most lighting. The net result is that the watch looks much more vintage - reminiscent of some of the newer Steinharts, with their faded dials.

I am not sure what to call it, or if it even deserves its own name. But there are no longer any Monster elements to it.









Here is an obligatory sapphire AR shot.









Funny story: I intended to use the Monster inner chapter ring to give the watch a kind of Tudor Pelagos look. Some folks have done so, and it gives the dial some depth. I don't know if it would have "worked" with my Planet concept. But when I got out some fingernail polish remover and started to wipe off the white tick marks....well...the ring disintegrated.

Amateur mistake.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Small mod on 7002


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Posting this again since it was deleted by an unknown.










Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

A Frankenmon... Case work courtesy MCWW: Cerkoating & bead blasting


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Got a package from Harold and updated my BB homage with a new domed crystal and coin bezel. Also swapped the chapter ring with a silver one. Looks much better now.
















Got three more I want to do now. Waiting on Snow Monster mod from Harold plus a Red Monster. I also want to convert my SNK to a driver style offset dial.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Still looks impeccable!

Once again, job well done!



ViperGuy said:


> Posting this again since it was deleted by an unknown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

paradiver said:


> Still looks impeccable!
> 
> Once again, job well done!


Thank you, ParaDiver. 

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SPORK... bead blasted to lowlight, seconds hand changed to red. Now, more SINN-y. 
(I can't believe that Seiko originally made parts of it shiny. Jay zuss... WASSAMATTA with those people??!!)


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Chronopolis, that is honestly one of the best I've ever seen. That bezel is unreal. The strap is perfect. What was it originally?



Chronopolis said:


> A Frankenmon... Case work courtesy MCWW: Cerkoating & bead blasting
> 
> View attachment 4664378
> View attachment 4664386
> ...


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey modders,
i've changed the day and date wheels on my SKX, but now they don't line up in the window.

Anyone done this before? How do I fix it? Grr.

J


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JAndrewC said:


> Chronopolis, that is honestly one of the best I've ever seen. That bezel is unreal. The strap is perfect. What was it originally?


You can google Seiko Frankenmonster for the whole range of models.

I may have used this, - or some other dial color variant - don't recall now:


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

JAndrewC said:


> Hey modders,
> i've changed the day and date wheels on my SKX, but now they don't line up in the window.
> 
> Anyone done this before? How do I fix it? Grr.
> ...


They don't always want to sit in the right place. Stick the crown in and cycle the day and date a few times you might find it sits in the right place. 
If that doesn't work your gonna have to take them off and go again, try following the guide here - 
How to repair a Seiko 7S26 Automatic wrist watch
Providing you're not trying to install a new dial intended for a crown at 3 o clock????


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

So a couple months back, I bought a Seiko SNKN01 because I loved its retro looks, but once it was on my wrist, I hated the dark hands on dark dial = "I don't know what time it is." I collected hands and a dial to mod it and decided I would hire a professional to do it. But at the last moment, being the DIY kind I am, I decided to attempt it myself. I horsed up both sets of hands and both dials in my attempt.

:---(

So, I bought a cheap Seiko 7S36 organ donor and did this myself in ten minutes. Sure, it's not really all that retro anymore, but it looks kinda snazzy and _I can see the damn thing.

_Original:








My redo:


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


>


Work of art!


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've been thinking of putting the hands and dial from stargate into an SKX 007 case. Has anyone done this? Would you happen to have a picture?
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

hawkeye86 said:


> I've been thinking of putting the hands and dial from stargate into an SKX 007 case. Has anyone done this? Would you happen to have a picture?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

hawkeye86 said:


> I've been thinking of putting the hands and dial from stargate into an SKX 007 case. Has anyone done this? Would you happen to have a picture?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Here's the dial with Harold's MM hands in a 007.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Daz dope!
Did you actually "Magrettize" the bezel by hand?



crappysurfer said:


>


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks AC81. I'm not changing the dial but I have put a new date wheel in. It's possible that it's a date wheel for a case with the crown at 3 o'clock.

Thanks for the idea.



AC81 said:


> They don't always want to sit in the right place. Stick the crown in and cycle the day and date a few times you might find it sits in the right place.
> If that doesn't work your gonna have to take them off and go again, try following the guide here -
> How to repair a Seiko 7S26 Automatic wrist watch
> Providing you're not trying to install a new dial intended for a crown at 3 o clock????


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

c5k0 said:


> View attachment 4678482
> 
> 
> Here's the dial with Harold's MM hands in a 007.


That looks amazing. Is that the Murphy smooth bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

hawkeye86 said:


> That looks amazing. Is that the Murphy smooth bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. This is the Murphy bezel.










Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Love these hands!

Are they aftermarket or from a different Seiko model?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Daz dope!
> Did you actually "Magrettize" the bezel by hand?


The engraving is done by hand, yes.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX007 with new bezel and insert


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Slightly better and slightly less distorted shot of my engraved and modded SNK809


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

JAndrewC said:


> Thanks AC81. I'm not changing the dial but I have put a new date wheel in. It's possible that it's a date wheel for a case with the crown at 3 o'clock.
> 
> Thanks for the idea.


I don't think the actual wheels are in any way different between 4 and 3 o'clock movements.


----------



## Tardus (May 10, 2014)

My seiko with knurled bezel. Just made the bezel today

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

AC81 said:


> I don't think the actual wheels are in any way different between 4 and 3 o'clock movements.


Day wheels, yes. Date wheels? Not sure, but it's close enough. I've used 3 o'clock mvts with 4 dials (date wheel only) and it looks fine.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

hawkeye86 said:


> That looks amazing. Is that the Murphy smooth bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a Yobokies.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Did you hand-engrave this yourself?



crappysurfer said:


> Slightly better and slightly less distorted shot of my engraved and modded SNK809


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> Day wheels, yes. Date wheels? Not sure, but it's close enough. I've used 3 o'clock mvts with 4 dials (date wheel only) and it looks fine.


Had this discussion with someone recently- date wheels are apparently the same part, day wheels are not. I have had misprinted date wheels that do not line up, with the teeth clearly in different places relative to text than the ones that do align correctly.

and since we're in the mod thread-


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> Had this discussion with someone recently- date wheels are apparently the same part, day wheels are not. I have had misprinted date wheels that do not line up, with the teeth clearly in different places relative to text than the ones that do align correctly.
> 
> and since we're in the mod thread-
> 
> View attachment 4683218


Agreed. I believe we're saying the same thing?

Sharp looking mod. I've been waiting for that second hand to come back into stock... from Dagaz, right?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> Agreed. I believe we're saying the same thing?
> 
> Sharp looking mod. I've been waiting for that second hand to come back into stock... from Dagaz, right?


Indeed.

On the S hand, it had to be painted and relumed. Red ones are still OOS.


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Ok, thanks you guys. I have some ideas to work with now.



subterfuge said:


> Had this discussion with someone recently- date wheels are apparently the same part, day wheels are not. I have had misprinted date wheels that do not line up, with the teeth clearly in different places relative to text than the ones that do align correctly.
> 
> and since we're in the mod thread-
> 
> View attachment 4683218


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tardus said:


> My seiko with knurled bezel. Just made the bezel today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's outstanding!!!!

David


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

crappysurfer said:


> Slightly better and slightly less distorted shot of my engraved and modded SNK809


Really looks great. Mind if I ask what you engraved with? Hand tools or mechanical?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> Love these hands!
> 
> Are they aftermarket or from a different Seiko model?


Thanks. Hands made by Loyswatch on the Bay...


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

subterfuge said:


> Had this discussion with someone recently- date wheels are apparently the same part, day wheels are not. I have had misprinted date wheels that do not line up, with the teeth clearly in different places relative to text than the ones that do align correctly.
> 
> and since we're in the mod thread-
> 
> View attachment 4683218


that is so nice bro
i am a sucker for a full blast oyster and all

SICK


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

jdmfetish said:


> that is so nice bro
> i am a sucker for a full blast oyster and all
> 
> SICK


Thank you. Yet another I wish was staying with me! Can't see the NE15 & SARB059 crown in the pic, either.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Yes - excellent work!

I love what you did with the bezels!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

subterfuge said:


> and since we're in the mod thread-
> 
> View attachment 4683218


Outstanding, A.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

BFS
DAGAZ hands
ETA dial
4R mvt


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> View attachment 4690522
> 
> 
> View attachment 4690538
> ...


Looks great! I've been wanting to upgrade my BFS' movement but I wasn't sure which crown/stem to use.

May I know which stem are you using?

Also, which clear case back are you using?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

deluded said:


> Looks great! I've been wanting to upgrade my BFS' movement but I wasn't sure which crown/stem to use.
> 
> May I know which stem are you using?
> 
> ...


Thanks. Mvt and stem came from an SRP567.

If you still can't decided what to do with it, I'll take it off your hands.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> Thanks. Mvt and stem came from an SRP567.
> 
> If you still can't decided what to do with it, I'll take it off your hands.


Thanks! The crown looks like the stock BFS one though. Did you mod the original?

And to repeat my other question, which clear caseback are you using for it? I bought one for my SKX007 from Jake, I'm assuming it will fit too?

The BFS is here to stay in my watch box, as it was a gift from my dad. I'm kinda glad I still like it despite how my tastes in watches have changed over the years.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eugene21 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi, anyone know the crystal diameter of srp611?

thank you.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Ah ---same case back from the SRP567, yes, I swapped the crowns.

Sounds like yours is a keeper mod or not. 

If you're looking for spare stems there's a few sellers on eBay. I've ordered a few generic ones with no issues -- other than it being too short for some larger cases.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> Indeed.
> 
> On the S hand, it had to be painted and relumed. Red ones are still OOS.


Almost forgot to post this in response:

dial/hands were in a different case a few weeks ago... ended up in the SNZJ.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> Ah ---same case back from the SRP567, yes, I swapped the crowns.
> 
> Sounds like yours is a keeper mod or not.
> 
> If you're looking for spare stems there's a few sellers on eBay. I've ordered a few generic ones with no issues -- other than it being too short for some larger cases.


Thanks for the info! Yup, it's a keeper, just thought perhaps I could do some upgrades too.

I wasn't aware that the crown and stem could be separated for the BFS. I'll probably get my watchsmith to take a look at it if I do decide to go for it.

Thanks again for your advice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greg Akin (Aug 4, 2014)

Dagaz Silver Pepsi bezel insert and orange tipped second hand done at NEWW. My first modded watch. I'm hooked !!


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

deluded said:


> Thanks for the info! Yup, it's a keeper, just thought perhaps I could do some upgrades too.
> 
> I wasn't aware that the crown and stem could be separated for the BFS. I'll probably get my watchsmith to take a look at it if I do decide to go for it.
> 
> ...


Easy enough to do yourself... just a pair of pliers and some counter-clockwise elbow grease....


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Thats pretty tasty... good job


crappysurfer said:


>


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

Not terribly original, but it is my first mod. Beads of rice bracelet to come.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> Easy enough to do yourself... just a pair of pliers and some counter-clockwise elbow grease....


That's great! No trimming of the stem required whatsoever? Sounds like that'll be an awesome upgrade for my BFS!

I'll probably get the SRP567 and swap out all the parts I need. Thanks so much! Love all your mods, by the way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namvulu (Jun 29, 2014)

SKX009
Crystal, hands from Yobokies
Dial, chapter ring from Dagaz


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Black Bay Homage. SNZH, Jake (Dagaz) dial, hands, bezel. Straps from Sofie at CNS.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

Put this together recently.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Other than the philosophical issues I have with people from Ann Arbor, I have to say that is quite a sharp looking mod!



3pointross said:


> Put this together recently.
> View attachment 4707274
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

My sister's birthday present. She love her various animals.


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

Very interesting dial there ! Where's it from ?? Or is that an awesome DIY project ??


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

maxxevv said:


> Very interesting dial there ! Where's it from ?? Or is that an awesome DIY project ??


I've been working on the process for a couple other projects, and after trying several different materials and solutions, finally got something usable to turn out.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

dZeak said:


> Other than the philosophical issues I have with people from Ann Arbor, I have to say that is quite a sharp looking mod!


Haha!! We're not all bad . Thanks! It came out better than expected!!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

subterfuge said:


> My sister's birthday present. She love her various animals.


That's a lot of love, bro.
RESPECT! :-!

Erm... Unless you're just trying to fob off a watch you can't sell on WUS. ;-)


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

subterfuge said:


> My sister's birthday present. She love her various animals.
> 
> View attachment 4721346
> 
> ...


That came out really nice and since it's for your sis birthday it's even better...


----------



## babyface (Jun 6, 2015)

My humble mod of a SNZF17 .
Before








After



















A morning Shot


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

dZeak said:


> Other than the philosophical issues I have with people from Ann Arbor, I have to say that is quite a sharp looking mod!


You're from San Francisco!! AA is like sanfran midwest


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> That's a lot of love, bro.
> RESPECT! :-!
> 
> Erm... Unless you're just trying to fob off a watch you can't sell on WUS. ;-)


Well, I've had one disappointed inquiry already, but alas, it's not mine to sell. Anyway, I no longer post anything in this thread that is or may be for sale soon, regardless of where it's offered. People get unpleasant....


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

Changed up some straps & bezels today!







A fun Tuesday morning!


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

That was actually a bit of an inside joke: Ohio State fans and/or people from Ohio have grown up with a healthy suspicion of people from Ann Arbor, MI.  Regardless, his mod was damn cool!



mcnabbanov said:


> You're from San Francisco!! AA is like sanfran midwest


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

I ended up switching back to the stock white hands on my SRP637. The silver Shogun hands looked to blingy for me.

That said, how do you think the Shogun hands would look on my Sumo? Other than the 12:00 index, the dials are nearly identical. I find it strange that I see lots of Shoguns with MM300 hands, and a few Sumos with MM300 hands, but I could not find a single instance of anyone who modded a Sumo with Shogun hands.

Has anyone here ever seen one?

Thoughts?

Here is my Tuna Monster, with single domed sapphire...and stock hands.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

A package came in from Harold so I was able to mod one of the amazon $97 monsters. Snow Monster mod. Still want to blue some of the bezel numbers - maybe try my hand at blue lume. Oh and yes I realized the bezels off.








Then I've always wanted to try an offset driver watch, so I threw this together with pieces and parts laying around. Will see how I like it and put a more appropriate dial on it. I'm thinking tho it's not offset enough, only about one hour CW. On a Steveo leather bund. Leathers so soft it's like buttah.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

dZeak said:


> I ended up switching back to the stock white hands on my SRP637. The silver Shogun hands looked to blingy for me.
> 
> That said, how do you think the Shogun hands would look on my Sumo? Other than the 12:00 index, the dials are nearly identical. I find it strange that I see lots of Shoguns with MM300 hands, and a few Sumos with MM300 hands, but I could not find a single instance of anyone who modded a Sumo with Shogun hands.
> 
> ...


Awesome ??


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> A package came in from Harold so I was able to mod one of the amazon $97 monsters. Snow Monster mod. Still want to blue some of the bezel numbers - maybe try my hand at blue lume. Oh and yes I realized the bezels off.
> View attachment 4731154


Does this one begins its life as SRP315? Cause I got one from Amazon recently for same bargain price.
Chapter ring on your picture looks like blue tone.

Have you swap dial yourself or someone did it for you?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

vladg said:


> Does this one begins its life as SRP315? Cause I got one from Amazon recently for same bargain price.
> Chapter ring on your picture looks like blue tone.
> 
> Have you swap dial yourself or someone did it for you?


It was the SRP315. Harold (yobokies) has a snow monster mod that includes the white dial and blue chapter ring. I do all my own mods. This one is actually pretty easy, on my other SKX mods I needed to pop the crystal out to change the chapter ring. The monster chapter and dial come out with the movement so all you need to do is remove the hands, swap the dial and replace the hands.


----------



## IainT (Dec 30, 2014)

Looking for some advice. Thinking about going down the Seiko mod route for a Railmaster type watch. Problem is, looking at the usual vendors I can't find a dial that has proper triangular indices - anyone seen one anywhere?


----------



## JohnDrake (Jul 4, 2014)

IainT said:


> Looking for some advice. Thinking about going down the Seiko mod route for a Railmaster type watch. Problem is, looking at the usual vendors I can't find a dial that has proper triangular indices - anyone seen one anywhere?


Check out the dial on the Seiko SNX123:

SEIKO 5 Finder - SNX123 Automatic Watch


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Just a little ol' TST project! Thanks Jake, and Duarte, and John and Dave and Harold!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Did you do the engraving on the dial yourself?



crappysurfer said:


>


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

IainT said:


> Looking for some advice. Thinking about going down the Seiko mod route for a Railmaster type watch.


Not sure what that style is, (but am very interested...) can you post some photos?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## IainT (Dec 30, 2014)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> Not sure what that style is, (but am very interested...) can you post some photos?


Omega Railmaster.










Thanks for the SNX12x suggestion, that's the watch I was considering for the donor.

Ideally, I'd find a dial similar to the railmaster, but put a domed acrylic on it. Something sort of rail-explorer ish.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

FFF


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

Made my friend a watch for his birthday. Goofed on the band width order, but a replacement is on its way.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

ajuicet said:


> Made my friend a watch for his birthday. Goofed on the band width order, but a replacement is on its way.


That was a very cool thing to do!

Nice job!


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

The first picture I took (a ferw posts back) really didn't show the colors at their best. This one has no playing around with saturation or anything, just as I took it with my phone about 730 this morning. Thats how it looks! Only thing I did was crop it a bit.

There's one more collaboration effort TST coming... and hopefully in a few weeks we'll have it all good to go.

Once again, can't thank the fine gents mentioned in my first post about this watch enough. Jake has some sort of 6th sense going on with his stuff, Duarte does great work in a timely manner, John B... really a man after my own heart at fine metal work (some day we'll lift our pint glasses togther I'm sure), Harold fill the niche with some interesting items that nobody else has, and Dave M... also does wonders with his machines and is an obvious stickler for details (as well as lover of watches). A dark bourbon for me tonight, honoring all of the folks above.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

I was waiting to install this once I got Mercedes hands in, along with a Dagaz BB tribute + new chapter ring, but I couldn't resist putting on the Murphy Bezel + green insert!


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Finally received the Beads of Rice bracelet from Harold. Looks great!

More importantly, I installed the Superdome sapphire from Jake, I can't begin to express how much better it looks in real life.

This watch is done, I especially love it on the NATO.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Bravo!, that is VERY well done.... !!!!



xAEROPLANEx said:


> Finally received the Beads of Rice bracelet from Harold. Looks great!
> 
> More importantly, I installed the Superdome sapphire from Jake, I can't begin to express how much better it looks in real life.
> 
> ...


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Snowflakes:

Dial, bezel and hands sourced from Jake.









Some of my faves:


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

One more flake:


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Yobokies Triple Ridge bezel on my "military" SKX007 (with its new "IDF" bezel insert):










Yobokies coin edge on my Seiko SKX009 BB:










Both bezels are unidirectional and "clickable" like the Seiko original bezels!








And with a perfect service, as always with Harold.


----------



## zaunderzzz (Jul 24, 2015)

Really like the Night Flyer, that looks great.


----------



## zaunderzzz (Jul 24, 2015)

That looks spectacular, great job!


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

SNZF17, Yobokies green bezel, Stainless chapter, hands, Dagaz dial, seconds hand. (I bent the yobokies on installation, and this one was close enough in looks...) Seiko Bracelet, Leather Nato from CNS.


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Congratulations on your first mod - it looks great!!

The bezel insert, hands, and dial go very well with the SKX case.

Nice!



dx315 said:


> Not terribly original, but it is my first mod. Beads of rice bracelet to come.
> View attachment 4696890


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Excellent modification!

I have never seen those hands with that dial and it looks very nice!

Of course, that crystal is impeccable - where did you get it?

Thanks for sharing



crappysurfer said:


>


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

I've been experimenting with photos... Never mind the background, this is more about the lighting.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

removed PO hands for Ploprof hands 
silver chapter ring replaced with black chapter ring.

Still torn about hand selection for this. I've ordered some Neo Vintage UTDs that I think would also look great.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

my first, and probably last.. smooth bezel project.

I think I jump the gun on the finish, could have spend a little more time sanding, but still like it a hekk lot more than with the regular bezel (I just don't like bezels) Glass have couple chips on the side, perfect excuse for a Dome Sapphire upgrade


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

dZeak said:


> That was actually a bit of an inside joke: Ohio State fans and/or people from Ohio have grown up with a healthy suspicion of people from Ann Arbor, MI.  Regardless, his mod was damn cool!


Not bad that an OSU guy can spell suspicious. I would've bet against it. Go Blue, of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

dx315 said:


> Not terribly original, but it is my first mod. Beads of rice bracelet to come.
> View attachment 4696890


Nice mod, but that fluted case could get you in trouble around here... Just a friendly word to the wise.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyface (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice Sea-Urchin Mod.

Personally, I felt that the sliver chapter ring makes the dial look small. I remove the chapter ring and stick the dial onto the movement.

















xAEROPLANEx said:


> SNZF17, Yobokies green bezel, Stainless chapter, hands, Dagaz dial, seconds hand. (I bent the yobokies on installation, and this one was close enough in looks...) Seiko Bracelet, Leather Nato from CNS.
> 
> View attachment 4768778


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Just super charge my SKX007 with a NH36, Dragon Shroud and also their Jumbo crown.

https://seikoparts.wordpress.com/20...07-with-dragon-shroud-jumbo-crown-and-a-nh36/


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

babyface said:


> Personally, I felt that the sliver chapter ring makes the dial look small. I remove the chapter ring and stick the dial onto the movement.


...WOW!! That does look great!

I didn't know you could do that... Does there appear to be a gap or anything strange when looking at it with the crystal installed? I can't tell from your photos.

I agree that the chapter does make the dial look very small, and would love to have it appear larger. I was considering looking at completely different cases, probably Invicta. (Which require lots of modification...)


----------



## babyface (Jun 6, 2015)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> ...WOW!! That does look great!
> 
> I didn't know you could do that... Does there appear to be a gap or anything strange when looking at it with the crystal installed? I can't tell from your photos.
> 
> I agree that the chapter does make the dial look very small, and would love to have it appear larger. I was considering looking at completely different cases, probably Invicta. (Which require lots of modification...)


Hardly visible, unless you put it under the magnifying glass. 














the only imperfection is the missing minutes markings .... so i change the dial again ...


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Just got these back from Jay after 4 months. Cerakote and reluming (C3) work.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

A sporty little number that I prepared for my wife. She loves it.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

Impatient for a Sumo dial I instead went for 62mas inspired look.


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is mine

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

it's been about 3 years now, and i've decided to get the parts in my 2 SKX's rearranged again. Currently, one is a 99% stock 007 -- it just has a MM/sumo-style second hand. the other is a PMMM: (in my avatar) 171 dial, triple grip bezel, superdome saph, white hands, black mvt.

All I'm going to do is swap the dials between the two and nothing else.

It's basically the way I used to have them, except with the cases swapped. this is how i had the one, 1st quarter 2012:









so basically the above watch, but with triple grip bezel and a superdome sapphire instead. And the other will go back to more of a mild PMMM; 007 with a 171 dial and mm-style second hand. =)

I might get this done in a week or two.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

This might be a little warning to anyone doing an SKX013 mod, if there are any. .... 
When doing a little research before i started modding 013s, the general opinion was to remove the chapter ring. It being narrower than that of the 007 etc will just obscure the minute markers of the new dial and generally be counter productive to have it. 
This worked with my first mod, the 55 fathoms has worked out well. But my second mod, that you may have seen further back using the Apocolypse dial from Dagaz not so much. 
The dial on this second mod kept slipping forwards. It would pop forward at one corner, pressing against the hands. Once i realised what was happening, i made sure i cased it up with the dial flat, happy that i did that. I put the watch on, and after about 4 hours did the same. Then again and again etc. 
I'm not sure why it's worked on onw mod and not another, the dial size checked out spot on. 
Time to do the mod again, there's a company on ebay that make washers to order with any inner and outer diameter in 1.5mm stainless steel. So i had them make one to my measurements and i attacked it with a dremmel and polishing compound. 
Sorry for the wordy post, but it might help someone ;-)


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

AC81 said:


> This might be a little warning to anyone doing an SKX013 mod, if there are any. ....
> When doing a little research before i started modding 013s, the general opinion was to remove the chapter ring. It being narrower than that of the 007 etc will just obscure the minute markers of the new dial and generally be counter productive to have it.
> This worked with my first mod, the 55 fathoms has worked out well. But my second mod, that you may have seen further back using the Apocolypse dial from Dagaz not so much.
> The dial on this second mod kept slipping forwards. It would pop forward at one corner, pressing against the hands. Once i realised what was happening, i made sure i cased it up with the dial flat, happy that i did that. I put the watch on, and after about 4 hours did the same. Then again and again etc.
> ...


Very interesting. any pics of the "chapter ring" out of the case? Looks great!


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

kylegarland said:


> Very interesting. any pics of the "chapter ring" out of the case? Looks great!











This is how it came. 
I used a sanding bit to give a rounded edge on the upper inside edge. Then used a polishing compound. 
It was initially a little too large too so had to sand the outside down. 
You have to keep it narrow to show the min markers. 
The size i specified was 29mm outside diameter, 27mm inside. I've used them before and know the measurements are normally off by 0.2. Gap in the case was about 28.7mm iirc, it turned up at about 28.8mm. 
Ebay listing i used. 
1.5mm Stainless Steel Custom Cut Washer - Any OD Up To 75mm - Any ID | eBay


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

AC81 said:


> View attachment 4849889
> 
> 
> This is how it came.
> ...


I have to ask... $7.50 us for the part and $35 for shipping? Or can you choose a different shipping option?

Edit: just realized where you are. God I hate how presumptuous we Americans are.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Jtragic said:


> I have to ask... $7.50 us for the part and $35 for shipping? Or can you choose a different shipping option?
> 
> Edit: just realized where you are. God I hate how presumptuous we Americans are.


This one from the US might work, they don't specify stainless, but worth an email.

Custom Washers Made from Aluminum Plastic Steel Other | eBay


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Jtragic said:


> I have to ask... $7.50 us for the part and $35 for shipping? Or can you choose a different shipping option?
> 
> Edit: just realized where you are. God I hate how presumptuous we Americans are.


I wouldn't say that's too presumptuous. I'd consider $35 shipping for a metal ring to be quite unreasonable no matter where it's coming from and going to.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Jtragic said:


> I have to ask... $7.50 us for the part and $35 for shipping? Or can you choose a different shipping option?
> 
> Edit: just realized where you are. God I hate how presumptuous we Americans are.


Sorry but that shipping is ridiculous. It cannot possibly cost more then $5 and probably close to $2 to send a little washer in an envelope to the US from most anywhere in the world.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

This one is a 7002,


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

carlowus said:


> Sorry but that shipping is ridiculous. It cannot possibly cost more then $5 and probably close to $2 to send a little washer in an envelope to the US from most anywhere in the world.


You should try ordering from Ofrei.com from abroad ;-)


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Blue Ti Cerakote work by Jay.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

hey, at least it has a seiko badge on it...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

AC81 said:


> You should try ordering from Ofrei.com from abroad ;-)


Ofrei charges quite a bit for shipping in the US too for that matter. It does not mean that it is right...


----------



## Januar74 (Mar 29, 2008)

Ketchup and mustard theme )


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

hwa said:


> Not bad that an OSU guy can spell suspicious. I would've bet against it. Go Blue, of course.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go Blue!! (2014 grad here).

Anyway, redid my modded skx007 today:

Before:









After:









Wanted a change and love the b&r 02-ish style hands so I slapped a steel bezel on and returned the dial. Double dome AR sapphire as before.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

thejollywatcher said:


> Blue Ti Cerakote work by Jay.


I don't think this is the first time i've seen someone use that chapter ring, and not align the numbers properly, i.e. 30 at the 6 marker, 20 at the 4, etc. Is this some kind of dive trick or something? there's something i'm not getting about that....


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Both look pretty sharp - well done!

If I squint a bit, your new one looks kind of scarlet and grey.



fatalelement said:


> Go Blue!! (2014 grad here).
> 
> Anyway, redid my modded skx007 today:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

FOOGauzie said:


> I wouldn't say that's too presumptuous. I'd consider $35 shipping for a metal ring to be quite unreasonable no matter where it's coming from and going to.


While I agree that the shipping is ridiculous, I meant presumptuous in the sense that we just assume everyone's from the US.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

cold_beer839 said:


>


custom bezel, or somehow those fit on Solars now???


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Been meaning to mod one of my Monsters for a while now but always got scared of damaging the watch. I finally mustered up the courage and went at it. The results are surprisingly good.

Before - 









After - 









Stock SRP313, White monster dial, chapter ring, and black plongeur hands from Yobokies. Did the transplant myself. Installing the hands was the nerve wracking and toughest part, the dial was easy.

Thanks for inspiring me Seiko modders. Now I have 3 more mod ideas in my head.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> custom bezel, or somehow those fit on Solars now???


It's a prototype Murphy. He's currently in the R&D stage of these bezels. They should be available soon after he measures a few more examples. It uses common SKX inserts.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX007 Mod


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

The tip of the second hand is a nice touch.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Complete FiftyFive Fathoms mod - Dial, Bezel and Hands from Yobokies. The whole package looks fantastic, I think... 

























NOT the right strap... Lol. 









EDIT: ...huh... Not sure why some photos are rotated 90deg... ?


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Here's one I bet hasn't been uploaded yet - Seiko SBDJ001 with Dave Murphy bezel (what? - how can this be?), Harold's awesome SS DLC coated 12hr GMT insert, on Maratac zulu (30mm sapphire AR coated domed crystal on the way). In case you were wondering what the hell a SBDJ001 is - it's the JDM variant of the SNE107 solar diver with the funky starfish looking bezel. All the same except you get the cool Kanji day wheel and a PROSPEX box (the yellow & black ones before the new "x" factor branding).


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Hooligan - That looks great! Well done.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

cold_beer839 said:


> It's a prototype Murphy. He's currently in the R&D stage of these bezels. They should be available soon after he measures a few more examples. It uses common SKX inserts.


completely changes/legitimizes the watch for me =)

that stock bezel was p much always a deal breaker for me, not that i need another watch either way. but the murphy does change things somewhat; with my luck the SNE will discontinue and dry up before i would snag one.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> completely changes/legitimizes the watch for me =)
> 
> that stock bezel was p much always a deal breaker for me, not that i need another watch either way. but *the murphy does change things* somewhat; with my luck the SNE will discontinue and dry up before i would snag one.


If this had taken place during the time of the Greeks, Murphy would have been accorded the status of a god, with a temple or two dedicated to his honor
(Oh, and his name would be cooler: like, _Morpheus_ or som'm.) :-!


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

SNKL09 mod. Tried to replicate the watch in the movie Interstellar..









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Playing around with photography again. SNZH FiftyFive Fathoms.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Nick, if the hands are gold, shouldn't the nato's bars also be gold? Or does it detract from the engraving? (I'm sure you tried it...)


Either way, looks quite wonderful!


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

KUNISMAN said:


> View attachment 4885146
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885170
> ...


I really like this! But... I think a long small width arrow for the second hand might have been interesting. Either way, gosh... very nice!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> Nick, if the hands are gold, shouldn't the nato's bars also be gold? Or does it detract from the engraving? (I'm sure you tried it...)
> 
> Either way, looks quite wonderful!


Its just the lighting from the setting sun, they're stainless.


----------



## grad (Jun 26, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


>


Impressive engraving. I may have to send my 809 out to you to have it done up.

Sent from my XT1093 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice watches KUNISMAN :-!

6309-7040 Suwa


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I love this SEIKO 7002 with a Dracula dial b-)


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

More photography (again, sorry...)
I promise to make some more watches soon.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm getting great photos today! I'm really enjoying this, hope you guys don't mind the watch pr0N...


----------



## stayinlow (Jul 15, 2015)

Will be receiving my SRP637 back from Mrwozza70 on here soon. He did a dial and crystal swap for me. 
3.5 hours after he received my watch and parts, he sent me some pics of the job completed


----------



## tripreed (Mar 29, 2013)

stayinlow said:


> Will be receiving my SRP637 back from Mrwozza70 on here soon. He did a dial and crystal swap for me.
> 3.5 hours after he received my watch and parts, he sent me some pics of the job completed


Nice! I'm very glad you posted this. I've been wondering how a 007 dial would look on the watch, especially with the Monster chapter ring, and was hoping someone would do the mod. Looks good!


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

That looks pretty good. I have a 009 dial I want to put in my orange monster but the hands are outlined in black and would be hard to see. Anyone have a set of 009/007 or 173 hands they care to sell me?


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Stayinlow - very nice. I am a bit torn, as I think the chromed indices are one of the strongest features of the model. But I can't argue with the result - it looks fantastic.

But I have a question about the strap. I have been trying to track down that exact color. Is it "admiralty grey"? Do you know? Where did you find it?


----------



## stayinlow (Jul 15, 2015)

dZeak - I did like the chrome, but I really prefer rounded markers and in the end they won. Also the fact that the stock hands were white instead of chrome kind of bugged me. 
I was torn between the SKX007 and the SKX171 dial, but the fact that I couldn't find a 171 dial helped me decide.

As for the strap, I'm not 100% sure I'm afraid. I actually have the watch on a Super Engineer II, but sent it for mods sans strap. Mrwozza70 put it on that one to take a couple of pics. From looking on the Cincy Strap Works site (which is where I think he got the strap) it looks like its Olive Drab, but I'm sure MrWozza70 wouldn't mind confirming this via pm


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

KUNISMAN said:


> View attachment 4885170


Your SKX looks like a Marathon, what is the chapter ring?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

KUNISMAN said:


>


Very nice, your SKX looks like a Marathon, what is the chapter ring?


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Just a little teaser .... the next creation based on an SKX00x (I can't remember if it was a 7 or a 9 or what...)



















Hopefully mostly done in about 2 weeks. If I go with one of Harold's lumed bezel inserts.... a bit longer till final completion.

This one will have a dial and hands from Jake. Chapter ring from Jake. A crown from Jake. A crystal from Jake. Dunno about the bezel insert yet... that lumed one in red is haunting me. Jake, of course, is www.dagazwatch.com. Bezel itself will be from Dave Murphy. John Bentley made the most excellent bronze shroud and machined the SKX case to accept it. And Duarte M at NEWW is doing the assembly magic to make sure it all fits together. The host watch came from Seiko3s.

Plan is a BB tribute gold dial and hands, red chapter ring and some sort of bezel insert on a Murphy bezel. No idea on which strap or bracelet yet either. I've got a white on black engraved bezel insert here... maybe try to darken the white with some sort of dye, maybe just save it for another project. That red lumed insert might look real nice. I've got to see how the rest looks before making the final choice.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Very nice, your SKX looks like a Marathon, what is the chapter ring?


Thanks...In fact it is a 7002 and for the chapter ring first I tried a chrome dagaz but decided to just paint matt black the one it came with.

Tapatalk


----------



## Barfett (Feb 3, 2013)

Just did my first Mod on a Seiko SNZH55. I kind of chewed up the bezel insert a bit so I'm going to order a new one but other than that, it went pretty well. There are a few specs of dust under the crystal but I've got some Rodico coming in the mail to take care of that.










I never really wore the watch all that much before but I'm really loving it now!


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

dZeak said:


> Stayinlow - very nice. I am a bit torn, as I think the chromed indices are one of the strongest features of the model. But I can't argue with the result - it looks fantastic.
> 
> But I have a question about the strap. I have been trying to track down that exact color. Is it "admiralty grey"? Do you know? Where did you find it?


Hi... That's a Maratac grey NATO strap in the pics 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Navy Blue or Navy Blue ??


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

SKX009 dial and hands on a used to be Monster.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

My favourite beater! Although I've invested too much time and effort in it to treat it badly.

Had I known this would be the final outcome, I'd have done things differently and potentially saved enough to buy another one or two 007s.



The only part left from the original 007 is the case.

I used the following parts:

1. Double-domed AR sapphire from Yobokies

2. 656 hands from Yobokies

3. Brushed silver chapter ring from Dagaz

4. MARK XW dial from Dagaz

5. Clear caseback from Dagaz

6. Smooth bezel from Dave Murphy

7. 6R15 movement from Rob

8. SARB059 crown from Rob

9. Curved end leather strap with Bader deployment clasp from Christopher Ward

Loving it so far, although accuracy can be better. Feels great on my wrist and my eyes always linger when I look at the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Could you include a couple of lume shots?



deluded said:


> My favourite beater! Although I've invested too much time and effort in it to treat it badly.
> 
> Had I known this would be the final outcome, I'd have done things differently and potentially saved enough to buy another one or two 007s.
> 
> ...


----------



## pizza_nightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> Blue Ti Cerakote work by Jay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand having hour markers on a rotating bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

pizza_nightmare said:


> I don't understand having hour markers on a rotating bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GMT function.
Prolly more useful for non-divers than minutes.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> GMT function.
> Prolly more useful for non-divers than minutes.


You go it, Pontiac...Now, what does not make ANY sense at all but 
I see often, is a 24 hr bezel on a 3 hand watch.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

carlowus said:


> Could you include a couple of lume shots?


I don't have a lume shot but the lume on the hands and dial are probably its biggest weakness.

I thought of sending it to get relumed, but I decided I didn't need it badly to go through the hassle.

As it is right now, it barely stays visible for a couple of minutes and I think that's a pretty generous estimate.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SKX007 mod

Orange Sumo dial
Yobokies Silver PNP C3 hour/min hands (Snzh17 second hand)
4r36 mov
Aftermarket 2 pieces crown
Brass chapter ring
Murphy bezel
Superdome clear sapphire
Oyster bracelet
Brushed watch, bezel and bracelet


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

New engraving pattern. Low dome and beveled crystal. Yeah.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

carlowus said:


> Could you include a couple of lume shots?


Here's the lume shot taken with my iPhone 5s in complete darkness after I shone the iPhone's LED on it for about 5 seconds.










This is about as bright as it gets and it lasts for a couple of minutes if I'm lucky.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Which bezel insert for this SKX?


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

FOOGauzie said:


> You go it, Pontiac...Now, what does not make ANY sense at all but
> I see often, is a 24 hr bezel on a 3 hand watch.


other than looks...i don't get it either









only thing better than making rules though...is breaking 'em :-!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

6306-7001
XW C3 Bone Frog Dial
Dagaz Sterile Insert Lume Dot @ 12
Dagaz UDT C3 Handset
Low Dome Sapphire Crystal
Bead Blast Entire Watch ( Except Case Back ) 
Matte Black Chapter Ring
Matte Black Support Ring 
Thanks To Artifice Horoworks ( Alex Yet Another One Off Home Run )


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


> 6306-7001
> XW C3 Bone Frog Dial
> Dagaz Sterile Insert Lume Dot @ 12
> Dagaz UDT C3 Handset
> ...


Very nice and rare 6309-7001


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

AC81 said:


> This might be a little warning to anyone doing an SKX013 mod, if there are any. ....
> When doing a little research before i started modding 013s, the general opinion was to remove the chapter ring. It being narrower than that of the 007 etc will just obscure the minute markers of the new dial and generally be counter productive to have it.
> This worked with my first mod, the 55 fathoms has worked out well. But my second mod, that you may have seen further back using the Apocolypse dial from Dagaz not so much.
> The dial on this second mod kept slipping forwards. It would pop forward at one corner, pressing against the hands. Once i realised what was happening, i made sure i cased it up with the dial flat, happy that i did that. I put the watch on, and after about 4 hours did the same. Then again and again etc.
> ...


Did a SKX013 the other day for NATO duty and tried my 62mas dial first but felt my spare 6105 worked just as well. A flat non beveled crystal will be best for these with the standard SKX007 sized dials..








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Phoenix - Great work on the watch! An "Ice Monster"!! I hear you on the "fun" of getting the hands on. Finally, awesome strap - it complements the watch quite well!

Look forward to seeing your other modifications in the future.



phoenix844884 said:


> Been meaning to mod one of my Monsters for a while now but always got scared of damaging the watch. I finally mustered up the courage and went at it. The results are surprisingly good.
> 
> Before -
> 
> ...


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Seabrig,

Awesome mod! Classic lines for this classic watch! Where did you get the dial and hands?

Thanks for sharing!



sabarig said:


> SNKL09 mod. Tried to replicate the watch in the movie Interstellar..
> 
> View attachment 4881178
> 
> ...


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Kunisman,

Impeccable work on your last four mods!

The Mil Dial is awesome and nice touches with the yellow-tipped seconds hand and the (kevlar?) strap.

The big numbered bezel insert always looks great on any SKX - especially with that SS bracelet.

Please send details on the shrouded watch.

Last but not least - very nice silver dial - the hands go really well with it.

Thanks for sharing!



KUNISMAN said:


> View attachment 4885250
> 
> 
> View attachment 4885266


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

xAeroplanex,

Excellent work with the Red, White, Blue!

Look forward to seeing some closeups!


xAEROPLANEx said:


> More photography (again, sorry...)
> I promise to make some more watches soon.
> View attachment 4893426
> 
> ...


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Sprint Veloce,

IMHO, a very nice bezel insert would be one with big numbers - a great looking watch!



Sprint Veloce said:


> Which bezel insert for this SKX?


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

The Watcher,

Wow! That is a great looking watch! The dial and hands are awesome but that bezel insert really makes that watch! Excellent work!


The Watcher said:


> other than looks...i don't get it either
> 
> View attachment 4921562
> 
> ...


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

jdmfestish,

Impeccable watch!

As one who will always love the classic lines of a 630X-704X, you just proved that the only limits to this wonderful watch is one's imagination!



jdmfetish said:


> 6306-7001
> XW C3 Bone Frog Dial
> Dagaz Sterile Insert Lume Dot @ 12
> Dagaz UDT C3 Handset
> ...


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

paradiver said:


> Seabrig,
> 
> Awesome mod! Classic lines for this classic watch! Where did you get the dial and hands?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Paradiver..

Hands - hour and minute from yobokies (vintage p handset) second hand from esslinger

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

paradiver said:


> Sprint Veloce,
> 
> IMHO, a very nice bezel insert would be one with big numbers - a great looking watch!


My vote is the Yobokies Stainless Steel engraved insert with big numbers.



















David


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey guys,
I'm new to the forum, and new to watches and modding in general.

I've recently gotten into the hobby and have been voraciously devouring this lengthy thread for the past month. Thank you all for some excellent posts and projects. I've been truly impressed by the creativity on display by the community!

In the spirit of this thread I wanted to share my first mod: an SKX009 with new dial, hands, and bezel insert. Also threw a new strap on to complete the look.






















Best,
...levi


----------



## tareed59 (Mar 8, 2009)

Serial Modder? These are just the ones I kept...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

paradiver said:


> Sprint Veloce,
> 
> IMHO, a very nice bezel insert would be one with big numbers - a great looking watch!


Thank you for your help guys :-! I will choose a big numbers or a green bezel insert.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

paradiver said:


> jdmfestish,
> 
> Impeccable watch!
> 
> As one who will always love the classic lines of a 630X-704X, you just proved that the only limits to this wonderful watch is one's imagination!


thanks that was nice to say , appreciated


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Very well done!



thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

CharlieBandroid said:


> Very well done!


Thanks! The journey of this final look actually began about 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

The green bezel insert looks great


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Seiko SNZF17 with a new bezel inlay from Dagaz


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

gm78 said:


> Seiko SNZF17 with a new bezel inlay from Dagaz
> 
> View attachment 4958041
> 
> ...


Damn gm78, this is pushing me to get one. Bezel insert mod really opens things up on that snzf17 in my opinion.


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes it does. The inserts are not expensive and the modification itself goes very easy. ;-)
And the result: in my eyes the whole watch look more like a high quality one, and is still very affordable. I can only recommend it. :-!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

I Have the same bezel. It looks awesome with the SNZF! Try it, buy it


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Sprint Veloce said:


> The green bezel insert looks great


Where did this dial come from? looks like the Kinetic GMT dial but it's printed with Automatic?


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Seiko SNZH FFF mod on Hirsch Mariner strap


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

My monster in its current form. I bought a seiko 009 dial (thought these should be blue). Fellow member dx315 (thanks Ben!!) gifted me with 007 hands. Love the hands but not sold on the dial.

Thinking of of trying a black soxa dial with ladder hands.










Past incarnations.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Another one from my FFF mod, I think the Bradystrap fits better:









An this is how it looks at night.


----------



## Cedrone (Jan 3, 2015)

Enter Yobokies!

I decided to swap a lot on my SKX009 and the parts include:

Bezel (coin edge)
Bezel Insert (glass Sub-ish)
Sapphire crystal (bubble boy)
Chapter Ring (polished)
Dial (MM style)
Hands

*twall3* (over at thewatchsite.com) did the work for me on this:


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

My FFF mod. Dagaz dial with stock hands. Yobokies dial. Not sure if I want to sell or swap dial and hands with yobokies (the one without the numbers). It bothers me that the dial has C3 lume while the dial is C1 and the hands are lumibrite. I want it all the same. Also, not really a fan of the dagaz sunburst dial. It makes the crystal seem hazy.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

The silver chapter was bugging me, so put the stock Chapter and dial back, kept the benz hands and green bezel. The Dagaz dial will be used elsewhere. b-)

Now looking for perfect strap.









Huh... why is the photo rotated 90deg?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

On a BC strap with matching painted buckle.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

poisonwazthecure said:


> My FFF mod. Dagaz dial with stock hands. Yobokies dial. Not sure if I want to sell or swap dial and hands with yobokies (the one without the numbers). It bothers me that the dial has C3 lume while the dial is C1 and the hands are lumibrite. I want it all the same. Also, not really a fan of the dagaz sunburst dial. It makes the crystal seem hazy.


I just pulled the trigger on the yobokies dial and hands. I'm getting the date option. I prefer the smooth hands over the brushed of the FFF hands.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

007/dagaz/neww


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Completed Soxa mod:

-Yobokies Trip Grip bezel
-Yobokies 12 Hour SS engraved insert
-Yobokies Bubble Boy sapphre
-Dagaz military Soxa dial w/ polished hour marker facets
-Dagaz polished chapter ring
-Dagaz Sword handset
-Super jubilee w/ OEM end links
dP


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

^^^Stunning piece Dan!
I like the combination of parts. 
Pure class. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Dan Pierce said:


> Completed Soxa mod:
> 
> -Yobokies Trip Grip bezel
> -Yobokies 12 Hour SS engraved insert
> ...


That is a great looking piece! Congrats! and well done


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

CWBYTYME said:


> That is a great looking piece! Congrats! and well done


Thanks for the kind words, my friend!
dP


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

It has a seiko movement so it should qualify. 

invicta 8926 (invicta removed from case and polished)
Dagaz dial
yobokies hands
ebay bezel insert varnished by me
double domed sapphire
worn and wound strap


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> View attachment 5008193


Did you get the dial and switch it out and add the hands? What hands are those? Love them.

David


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Anyone know where I can get a gold lollipop second hand for seiko? Either 7s26 or nh35 compatible (I assume they would be the same) since I'm not sure what the base will be for my mod.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Did you get the dial and switch it out and add the hands? What hands are those? Love them.
> 
> David


Hi David,

Dial's from Rob. Hands, to be honest, I had sitting around for about a year now... I don't remember which model they're from. At first I thought they were from a FFF model -- but the center of the hands are painted black. If I had to guess, they're stock too. I was saving them for a Sumo mod -- but decided to go ahead and drop them in a 007. Will probably still do the Sumo mod sometime in the near future. The only thing holding me back is the ability to swap out the date wheel of the Sumo. Haven't been able to get a hold of that silly micro-screwdriver required to remove it.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Much better... things look in better balance. Sword hands from SNZH55. 
Waiting on a bunch of different straps from CNS.


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Dan Pierce said:


> Completed Soxa mod:
> 
> -Yobokies Trip Grip bezel
> -Yobokies 12 Hour SS engraved insert
> ...










Stunning MOD dP! Very well thought result...


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

My blue snowy on rubber. Kind of retro, don't you think?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

MSAINT said:


> Stunning MOD dP! Very well thought result...


Thank you, sir! Much appreciated.
dP


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Very handsome watch you got there.... quite tasty. Well done!



Dan Pierce said:


> Completed Soxa mod:
> 
> -Yobokies Trip Grip bezel
> -Yobokies 12 Hour SS engraved insert
> ...


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> Completed Soxa mod:
> 
> -Yobokies Trip Grip bezel
> -Yobokies 12 Hour SS engraved insert
> ...


dan, you always hit 'em out of the park! always look forward to your posts.
i wonder if that dagaz dial will ever come back - there is certainly a market for it...(well, at least me)...
between that and the seiko razor 007 bracelet, i need to get a time machine and go back to 2011. ah well!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

The Watcher said:


> dan, you always hit 'em out of the park! always look forward to your posts.
> i wonder if that dagaz dial will ever come back - there is certainly a market for it...(well, at least me)...
> between that and the seiko razor 007 bracelet, i need to get a time machine and go back to 2011. ah well!


Thank you, very nice of you to say.

That might have been the one of the last 2 tone Soxa dials Jake had at the time and he offered to apply the lume [which I gladly agree to] before sending it. Got lots of inquiries about the dial and sure they would sell if offered again.

Pretty sure Strapcode still sells the Razor though. Love that bracelet but can't get past the SELs which protrude beyond the case.
dP


----------



## Babywarlord32 (Jun 26, 2015)

Here is mine,


----------



## Babywarlord32 (Jun 26, 2015)

Another look.......


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thank you, very nice of you to say.
> 
> That might have been the one of the last 2 tone Soxa dials Jake had at the time and he offered to apply the lume [which I gladly agree to] before sending it. Got lots of inquiries about the dial and sure they would sell if offered again.
> 
> ...


the dial may pop up again one day. i'll keep an eye out.

razor bracelet...i contacted strapcode a few months ago...they said 'problems with supplier' and that if they ever offered the razor again, it would be at the end of 2015...more likely they don't again. not sure what you mean about protrusion beyond the case? does it make for a less comfortable fit or is it mostly cosmetic concerns?


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

^ also, because folks want to see photos and not me yapping, an offering:


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

The Watcher said:


> 007/dagaz/neww
> 
> View attachment 5004529


Love that handset, where did you find them?


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

3pointross said:


> Love that handset, where did you find them?


see snk607


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Waiting for a cool stainless steel bracelet. 
I order those end links, they fit nicely the 6309-7040 case and they can be brushed...


----------



## babyface (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

just got both back from NEWW/Duarte:









left is an SKX171 with:
SNZH55 hands
Sumo second hand
Yobokies coin bezel 
dagaz PO insert
AR flat (oem shaped) sapphire from crystaltimes
strapcode super oyster I (22mm throughout).

right is an skx009, it was originally modded to a planet monster but I didn't love the hands).
spork hands
skx009 second hand with red dipped tip
monster dial w/o instert with skx009 black chapter ring
yobokies coin edge bezel
yobokies PO insert
worn and wound red and blue HD nate.

The 171 had it's OEM crystal scratched a month or so ago... So I had it replaced with an AR sapphire which is AWESOME. While at NEWW I decided to swap the second hand as well and went with an OEM sumo second hand. The 009 was turned into a planet monster a month or so ago. I didn't love the look of it (yobokies orange is ORANGE and the chapter ring didn't come with marks on it). So when I decided to mod it instead of going full blown planet monster (I have C3 hands and the correct chapter rings as spares now) I went with spork hands (basically a sporty version of the snzh55 hands). As you can see I love sword hands! So far I'm loving the look of both.


----------



## ieatkows (Aug 7, 2015)

My virgin seiko mod - snzh57 + dagaz fff dial + some oem nato (have since cannibalised the strap from my srp579) ;-)


----------



## ciclope (Aug 19, 2015)

hi guys, new member here, i'm in the process of making my first mod, i already contacted yobokies, but where can i see 'dagaz' stuff? can anybody provide a link? that's a nice looking bezel gm78! thanks


----------



## ciclope (Aug 19, 2015)

hi guys, new member here (2nd post), i'm in the process of making my first mod and will appreciate if you can point me in the right direction. i already contacted yobokies (on vacation right now) but i see there's a lot of members and websites that can help with the mods too, either selling the parts or making the mods for you... i would like to know, for example, who can beadblast the watch case, etc. can you guys post a list of these members/websites and how can i contact them (emails)? that will get me going! thanks


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## parker770 (Dec 23, 2012)

I completed the work on Sunday, but was still waiting on the Strapcode Super Oyster II to come in before posting pics.

I started with a nice previously modded 007 Black Bay homage that I picked up on eBay for exactly the same price as a new 007 from Amazon. This was especially attractive as it already had an aftermarket sapphire domed crystal installed(plus I may be able to recoup some money by selling the Dagaz parts that I didn't use):










Overall, I am pretty happy with how it turned out, especially considering this is my first time working on a watch(beyond resizing a bracelet).

The only thing that is not totally perfect is the chapter ring alignment, it is just SLIGHTLY off. It shifted significantly while I was pressing the crystal back in the first 3 times, so I used a dial dot I salvaged from the Dagaz dial to hold it in place, which worked pretty well. It is hard to notice unless you are looking for it, so maybe some day I will take it back apart and try to get it perfect.

Overall, I was surprised how easy most of the work was. Setting the second hand was by far the most tedious part, but after quite a few tries and some curse words, I finally got it.

And here is the finished product.


----------



## Januar74 (Mar 29, 2008)

Maybe I need end link to cover the gap


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Planet SKX Monster


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I feel like I should apologize in advance for putting up anything "gold." Sigh. :-d
With Dagaz "Sinn" dial + leftover gold hands.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Did a hands switch on my cerakote mod.
From:









To:









Pretty happy with the Dagaz reddish orange plongeur hands, as it really pop's on the all black case.

Sent from my HTC M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ciclope (Aug 19, 2015)

dx315 said:


> http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


thank you!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX007 Mod


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Tomgbw said:


> SKX007 Mod


what's the dial from?


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

For those that are interested I received an email from Murphy manufacturing today. Those that are on his notification list are being given a chance to purchase coin edge bezels. Once everybody on the notification list has had a chance to order he will post the remainder on his website for general consumption.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

ieatkows said:


> My virgin seiko mod - snzh57 + dagaz fff dial + some oem nato (have since cannibalised the strap from my srp579) ;-)
> 
> View attachment 5055401


Very nice. Who's bezel is that?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

This is a Kinetic inspired dial, hands are Tuna' s


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


>


You're killing me with those hands! Love it.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

SNZG13

All about getting a big ol domed crystal on there.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

crappysurfer said:


> SNZG13
> 
> All about getting a big ol domed crystal on there.


That turned out sweet! Gotta love the dome.
dP


----------



## mark69 (Feb 13, 2015)

Putting some life back into this old treasure. My 80's Sports 100 on sporty leather.

Inspired by the Braun DW30 steel and leather combo.

This ones getting some wrist time again and no need for the DeLorean, Professor.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Tuna 1000 meters dial and custom hands


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Thought I'd tweak a couple of Vostok Amphibias courtesy of some Murphy bezels and Dagaz inserts...

























EDIT-I forgot this show us your mods thread was in the Seiko/Citizen forum...the bezel inserts are for a Seiko SKX...does that count


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## noormanism (Apr 18, 2014)

Just a simple mods with my 7002-7000. Change dials,chapter and insert bezel theme in red.


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

Tomgbw said:


> SKX007 Mod


Nicest looking skx007 I think I've ever seen (IMHO). Mind sharing a few details?


----------



## ipolit (Apr 21, 2011)

Thought I'd tweak a couple of Vostok Amphibias courtesy of some Murphy bezels and Dagaz inserts...




























EDIT-I forgot this show us your mods thread was in the Seiko/Citizen forum...the bezel inserts are for a Seiko SKX...does that count 

How did you fit the Seiko hour hand on the one with rally dial?

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

ipolit said:


> Thought I'd tweak a couple of Vostok Amphibias courtesy of some Murphy bezels and Dagaz inserts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite crudely!  I turned the hands over and pinched the opening smaller with tweezers, and then tried them on and they fitted okay...so far, so good. The second hand was impossible, I used the original again. 
Given its such a cheap and popular diver, I'm surprised no one makes aftermarket hands for these Amphibias?!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Given its such a cheap and popular diver, I'm surprised no one makes aftermarket hands for these Amphibias?!


I once thought that way.
I have since been disabused of that fantasy. 
The modification market is not anywhere near as big as us geeks like to think. Who knew.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> I once thought that way.
> I have since been disabused of that fantasy.
> The modification market is not anywhere near as big as us geeks like to think. Who knew.


I know what you mean, but just a single style - maybe the 1967 type paddle hands with lume that lasts more than 5 seconds would do! 

There's got to be enough of a market for that if there's a market for dozens of styles of Seiko hands?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I know what you mean, but just a single style - maybe the 1977 type paddle hands with lume that lasts more than 5 seconds would do!
> 
> There's got to be enough of a market for that if there's a market for dozens of styles of Seiko hands?


I know we're not supposed to discuss "politics" but see, for this to happen, it would require a revolution in "class" consciousness.

People have to come to see the truth of this smoke n dagger hollywood business that is the watch world, and stop hankering after brand names, and end their "micro brand" fetish, especially when those micros are using the equivalent of 7S or 4R movement at best.

In short, more people should support the modders, then and only then will there be a market big enough. :-!


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Given its such a cheap and popular diver, I'm surprised no one makes aftermarket hands for these Amphibias?!


Interestingly enough, there are options available to 'specially order' hands from Ofrei.com...... Although to a set series of designs and sizes.
If someone was so inclined they could have 100 sets made and sell them through ebay.

But it may not take off. 
I'm not sure modding is 'that' popular either in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> .


Deep man, [email protected]#king deep.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here's a better picture.

SRP with Yobokies hands, ETA dial, Maratac Zulu.


----------



## C-Gee (Dec 29, 2014)

Go visit Russian Watches Forum for custom made hands. Member Vodalex is already in discussion with supplier.

Some Mods made with Yobokies and Vostok parts.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

C-Gee said:


> Go visit Russian Watches Forum for custom made hands. Member Vodalex is already in discussion with supplier.
> 
> Some Mods made with Yobokies and Vostok parts.
> 
> ...


So dangerous posting these here.....

another addiction waiting to happen.


----------



## ipolit (Apr 21, 2011)

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A7-30HC using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I order a set of SEIKO hands for my SRP637 Tuna :-! This Watch is very cool, it will be perfect with those new hands.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> I order a set of SEIKO hands for my SRP637 Tuna :-! This Watch is very cool, it will be perfect with those new hands.


Fully agreed ! It will looks good.
What a Tuna hands should look like.


----------



## Tardus (May 10, 2014)

Pepsi faded bezel and dial update. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slide13 (Mar 26, 2006)

Just placed my order for a Murphey coin edge bezel, super excited! I have a 009 now that I think I'm going to keep stock and I'm going to order a 007 to put this new bezel onto. Going to be digging through all these pictures trying to pick what bezel insert I want to get for it now...can't decide what I want yet!

Speaking of bezel inserts....does anybody have any extras of the adhesive rings Dagaz sells for installing inserts? Seems like a great idea but I certainly don't need 10 of them for $15...really just want 1. Happy to pay for 1 or 2 if anybody has extras, otherwise I guess I'll order a 10 pack and offer up the extras here.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

slide13 said:


> Just placed my order for a Murphey coin edge bezel, super excited! I have a 009 now that I think I'm going to keep stock and I'm going to order a 007 to put this new bezel onto. Going to be digging through all these pictures trying to pick what bezel insert I want to get for it now...can't decide what I want yet!
> 
> Speaking of bezel inserts....does anybody have any extras of the adhesive rings Dagaz sells for installing inserts? Seems like a great idea but I certainly don't need 10 of them for $15...really just want 1. Happy to pay for 1 or 2 if anybody has extras, otherwise I guess I'll order a 10 pack and offer up the extras here.


Use rubber cement. It makes for a water tight bond but also allows easy removal if needed.
dP


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

C-Gee said:


> Go visit Russian Watches Forum for custom made hands. Member Vodalex is already in discussion with supplier.
> 
> Some Mods made with Yobokies and Vostok parts.
> 
> ...


This 'dirskie is absolutely awesome!


----------



## C-Gee (Dec 29, 2014)

WFH said:


> This 'dirskie is absolutely awesome!


Thanks! 
I don't keep many of the mods I do, maybe 10-15%, and this on I couldn't let go at all.

Murphy bezel
Yobokies insert
Komandirkie black arrow hands
White date wheel

Good thing no one came up with sapphire upgrades yet


----------



## JNG (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi everyone here,

found this forum because i wanted to pick up a new hobby of modding seikos. Have some newbie questions and not sure if this is the correct thread to ask, please pardon me if its not. 

I wanted to know a few things:

1) Must get tools to modding seiko?
2) What is the recommended model to start?
3) anywhere i can learn more and understand the basics?
4) any advice all of you can give? 

thanks everyone! i would like to get a homage to the snow flake as a start! not sure if that is too ambitious?


----------



## MM3OO (Aug 25, 2015)

Tardus said:


> Pepsi faded bezel and dial update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bezel. Where is it from?


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

paradiver said:


> Kunisman,
> 
> Impeccable work on your last four mods!
> 
> ...


Thanks,
Seiko 7002:
Acrilyc crystal and gasket cousins uk
Chapter ring paited matt black
Dial Dagaz
Hands yobokies
Caseback brushed and "seiko wave" polished
Strap HR cordura

Seiko snze99
Dagaz monster bubbledome
Dial skx007
Hands monsterrob from a baby tuna
Strap HR kevlar

Enviado do meu GT-P5100 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tardus (May 10, 2014)

MM3OO said:


> Nice bezel. Where is it from?


Thanks! You will not find another one. I made it from scratch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Tardus said:


> Pepsi faded bezel and dial update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love that bezel! Where did you get it if I may ask?

EDIT. 
Nvmd. I see it was answered. Nice work!

...levi


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> Stargate


I have a project with the Fuller dial in the works as well, but yours has me rethinking the black Cerakote. Great looking Stargate.

SRP599


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

c5k0 said:


> View attachment 5140898


That's a beauty! I saw it on the Dagaz page on FB too.

I'd actually planned a mod of my own with that dial, but when all my bits arrived...bezel insert, hands, crystal etc...I realised I'd forgotten to order the actual dial?!

I'll have to admire your mod until I get to make my own! ?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> I have a project with the Fuller dial in the works as well, but yours has me rethinking the black Cerakote. Great looking Stargate.
> 
> SRP599
> 
> View attachment 5143778


Sweet custom dial. Did you paint this yourself? I've been considering getting my own airbrush set-up....

I love the Fuller 6 dial. Can't wait to see your Cerakote version - don't let my mod sidetrack you.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> That's a beauty! I saw it on the Dagaz page on FB too.
> 
> I'd actually planned a mod of my own with that dial, but when all my bits arrived...bezel insert, hands, crystal etc...I realised I'd forgotten to order the actual dial?!
> 
> I'll have to admire your mod until I get to make my own! 


Thanks!

Been there, done that.

Wondering what hands you decided on? Took me a while to find ones that I thought really complimented the dial without taking away from it. I had PO dial on it originally, but found when the hands were close (11pm 12pm 1pm) it was difficult to read.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

c5k0 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Been there, done that.
> 
> Wondering what hands you decided on? Took me a while to find ones that I thought really complimented the dial without taking away from it. I had PO dial on it originally, but found when the hands were close (11pm 12pm 1pm) it was difficult to read.


I'm actually planning on a splash of yellow for the mod...so was going to try a yellow plongeur min hand, but some sort of chrome hour and second to match the indices...it needs trying together to see if it 'works' first....in my head it's gonna look great...but in reality-???

My previous mod with this dial had this handset from Dagaz...


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> Sweet custom dial. Did you paint this yourself? I've been considering getting my own airbrush set-up....
> 
> I love the Fuller 6 dial. Can't wait to see your Cerakote version - don't let my mod sidetrack you.


It was chemically milled, so the sunburst is raised from the rest. I have that color Cerakote for another project, so I sprayed the dial at the same time, then carefully sanded and polished the raised areas. Just masking and painting always leaves the exposed area lower.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

7002 Monster


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I'm actually planning on a splash of yellow for the mod...so was going to try a yellow plongeur min hand, but some sort of chrome hour and second to match the indices...it needs trying together to see if it 'works' first....in my head it's gonna look great...but in reality-???
> 
> My previous mod with this dial had this handset from Dagaz...
> 
> View attachment 5145522


Nice one. Is that the same case that Jake has new chapter rings for? Been meaning to grab one of those SRP's and a silver chapter ring. The black ring would look pretty sweet in this one.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

c5k0 said:


> Nice one. Is that the same case that Jake has new chapter rings for? Been meaning to grab one of those SRP's and a silver chapter ring. The black ring would look pretty sweet in this one.


Yeah, not sure of the model number...I actually took a chunk off the coating off popping the crystal out to put a sapphire in...nightmare!!!...it's sat in a box in the spare room...I'll go back to it at some point and see what can be done, but a black sterile ring would've looked awesome.


----------



## Swiss Toni (Aug 15, 2015)

Tomgbw said:


> 7002 Monster


Hi looks great, mind telling where you got the dial and hands? and hows the lume?


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Quick question; who has the brightest lume, Jake or Harold?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Man of Kent said:


> Quick question; who has the brightest lume, Jake or Harold?


That's not an easy question to answer as it would depend on each individual item.

I think both use Superluminova (Dagaz definitely does)

Dials-

Harold's (Yobokies) tend to be either C1 or C3...C3 being brighter, but greener coloured in daylight.

The Dagaz dials tend to be a mix of approx 95% C1 and 5% C3 to add some brightness but still look fairly white in daylight (they look ok with C1 or C3 hands...I usually go C3)

Hands-
Both make hands in C1 and C3 (though not necessarily every handset comes in both)

I think they're fairly comparable...it depends on the lume application/marker size and type on the dials...some are brighter than others...on both Dagaz and Yobokies.

I'd just pick the dial and hands you like...though I've found the paint and lume finish a little neater on the Dagaz hands over Yobokies, but that could have just been bad luck with the Yobokies hands that I received.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm new around here, to posting at least. Been lurking for months. Anyway, decided to give modding a try as I'm pretty good with my hands and love to tinker. Just picked up a used 7002 for an amazing price. My plan is to do a silver Soxa mod. Just a quick question though. I see that there are dials specifically made for 7002 divers, but how about the bezel inserts? Are they interchangeable with those of the 7s26 divers? I just want to make sure I order the correct parts. Thanks!


----------



## seikocrazy (Aug 28, 2015)

My new favorite latest mod  
7002
Graphite Black Cerakote finish 
Matte black chapter ring
Sterile dial in graphite black cerakote
gold hands with 8 hour japanese lume
Custom CNC bezel insert in graphite black cerakote..


----------



## seikocrazy (Aug 28, 2015)

My simple 7S mod
A classic look, graphite black cerakote finish


----------



## seikocrazy (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes they are.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> That's not an easy question to answer as it would depend on each individual item.
> 
> I think both use Superluminova (Dagaz definitely does)
> 
> ...


I would strongly suggest to actually ask both of them, meaning Yobokies and Jake. The last hands (Mercedes) I received from Harold were severely lacking in lume, and I mean almost non existent. I also got a Yobokies dial from the sales forum (3 6 9 12) and the lume was pretty bad. This was in the past few months. The last few dial/hands I got from Jakes were better although one of his dials I got via the sales forum (Halo) was not that great lume wise.

I suspect that there are inconsistencies with the lume application and that they vary model to model for the different hands and for the different dials. This conclusion is also due to the fact that neither include lume shots for all their parts as they used to, which to me indicate that some are just not up to what it was in the past.

Hence I would suggest to ask them directly on each specific one.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah, the reason i ask is that I've had a couple of dagaz dials and the lume wasn't great. It's there, just not great. I think a lot has to do with the designs in general not having thick lume plot areas. Perhaps if a design equalled a Seiko dial in plot area the results would improve?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Man of Kent said:


> Yeah, the reason i ask is that I've had a couple of dagaz dials and the lume wasn't great. It's there, just not great. I think a lot has to do with the designs in general not having thick lume plot areas. Perhaps if a design equalled a Seiko dial in plot area the results would improve?


Quality and quantity of lume are the two single factors that affect the luminosity and I would also say in this sequence.

Seiko original parts are the best at the price range.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Man of Kent said:


> Yeah, the reason i ask is that I've had a couple of dagaz dials and the lume wasn't great. It's there, just not great. I think a lot has to do with the designs in general not having thick lume plot areas. Perhaps if a design equalled a Seiko dial in plot area the results would improve?


The last mod i did was with the silver sunburst dial that dagaz does with larger circular lume areas similar to a seiko diver. And they are close.

I've also used his blue 55 fathomes dial, pilot dial, and mil dial (with and without date) and have been pleased with all of them. It's a though thing to measure anothers lume against Seiko as Seiko are so good. But Dagaz and yobokies are very good. 
I'll see if i can do a Seiko/dagaz diver comparison later.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Here you go, both SKX013s, one standard, one with Dagaz dial and hands.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

got it at ebay from a guy in UK (mrvintagewatch). Lume is great!


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

AC81 said:


> Here you go, both SKX013s, one standard, one with Dagaz dial and hands.
> View attachment 5160634


I know, they start off similar in strength but wait a couple of hours and the differences are clear. I often wake in the night and I tend to check the time. That's when the value of good lume is realised.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

Sprint Veloce said:


> I order a set of SEIKO hands for my SRP637 Tuna :-! This Watch is very cool, it will be perfect with those new hands.


I'd like to see someone put OM dial and hands on the SRP631


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Man of Kent said:


> I know, they start off similar in strength but wait a couple of hours and the differences are clear. I often wake in the night and I tend to check the time. That's when the value of good lume is realised.


Of the dials i've had. The mil dial will struggle after a few hours, where as the other ones pictured will all be good. The mil dials just have a little less of the lume material. It will still be visable though.
Certainly the others will be a close second to Seiko, but there's no question Seiko have something extra. But the Dagaz dials will hold lume better over a long time than my Hamilton Khaki, Zeno Phantom, Techne merlin watches.


----------



## C-Gee (Dec 29, 2014)

I see some SKX mods with the Sumo crown. Where do you guys get these parts?









Thanks.


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

Latest iteration of my monster. I like this one the best so far.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

C-Gee said:


> I see some SKX mods with the Sumo crown. Where do you guys get these parts?
> 
> View attachment 5168714
> 
> ...


The Sumo crown can't be used on the skx0XX case.
What you have seen could be the SARB059 crown (with the engraved "S") that has to be used on the skx case when you change its own stock movement (7s26) with a 4r or 6r.
Or you may have seen old Dagaz crowns with the same Sumo crown profile but no "S"


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

diverswatchusa.com said:


> My simple 7S mod
> A classic look, graphite black cerakote finish


Nice. Simple changes, big impact.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My 6309-7040 with 6105 dial + hands and domed Crystal. The dial markers and hands are relumed with a strong green color.
Antique Watches make very nice job :-! I' m waiting for a Strapcode Endmill .


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Case: Cerakoted Army Green
Bezel: Cerakoted Black -- courtesy MCWW


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## C-Gee (Dec 29, 2014)

LeeMorgan said:


> The Sumo crown can't be used on the skx0XX case.
> What you have seen could be the SARB059 crown (with the engraved "S") that has to be used on the skx case when you change its own stock movement (7s26) with a 4r or 6r.
> Or you may have seen old Dagaz crowns with the same Sumo crown profile but no "S"


Ok, so it wasn't a Sumo Crown can't be used on a SKX case&#8230;Thanks.

I'll rephrase my question, can anyone tell me where I can buy a Sumo crown?

Thanks.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

On new curved end orange rubber

View attachment 5196474


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

007 base model


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Another excellent Cerakote job by MCWW to my spec.
Deep Orange Bezel, Sniper Grey Case, Bead blasted crown:


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

The Watcher said:


> 007 base model
> 
> View attachment 5200322


Very nice, I like this bezel insert


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

PMMM


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Psuedo-SOXA... more like SOXAlpinist... on a Razor


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Really like that one !


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Psuedo-SOXA... more like SOXAlpinist... on a Razor
> 
> View attachment 5202466


chron, 
had to come over here and be teased by the razor bracelet one more time :-!
you are definitely going to send me over the edge and have me start the search for one all over again. nice work and shot!


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Another excellent Cerakote job by MCWW to my spec.
> Deep Orange Bezel, Sniper Grey Case, Bead blasted crown:
> 
> View attachment 5201234
> ...




Screw you, Tom. Now I want one of those. Threw a spanner in my mod ideas.

o|

Super duper mod BTW. Love it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

phoenix844884 said:


> Screw you, Tom. Now I want one of those. Threw a spanner in my mod ideas.o|
> 
> Super duper mod BTW. Love it.


Thank you Phoenix. I rather like it myself. 
Jay has Lime Green too. I might give that a try. Somebody has to. :-!
Might as well be me - thank goodness, I have no standards.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Finally got the right red strap.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

I managed to pickup a 6309-7040 case so I transferred everything over to the new case....



















This is how it looked before in it's 6309-7290 slim case...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Just did a movement swap to 4R36. Only thing original now is the case.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikocrazy (Aug 28, 2015)

The Sun is out watch!
7002 Black Graphite Cerakote
Yellow Dial
Jamaican Inspired Strap


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

7002 Mod


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Bead blasted case


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

"SOXAMON" dess... hai dozo !!!


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Finally got the right red strap.
> 
> View attachment 5214786
> View attachment 5214794
> View attachment 5214802


badass period.

ah, how do you like that new second hand? I just finished redoing a SNZJ with one.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

diverswatchusa.com said:


> The Sun is out watch!
> 7002 Black Graphite Cerakote
> Yellow Dial
> Jamaican Inspired Strap


That's glorious, love it!
I'd like to build a "sun is out" watch, but I live in Scotland so I'd only get to wear it for about 20 minutes per year :-(


----------



## C-Gee (Dec 29, 2014)

Only thing missing to call it complete is a smaller polished SS chapter ring to show more of the dial.


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Chronopolis, you're on fire!



Chronopolis said:


> "SOXAMON" dess... hai dozo !!!
> 
> View attachment 5227378
> View attachment 5227394
> View attachment 5227402


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

crappysurfer said:


>


Nick, did you try this with a silver chapter?

This would look killer on Nato with a bit of orange. The Jubilee is too busy for my taste. (IMHO)

Overall, looks fantastic! I love the Tudor Sub dial.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Finally got the right red strap.
> 
> View attachment 5214786


Yes, Fantastic!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

c5k0 said:


> badass period.
> 
> ah, how do you like* that new second hand*? I just finished redoing a SNZJ with one.


I like it! 
The ball -- I generally like the "counter weight" idea / justification for it.
It gives it a nice ending to a line. Like a 'period' to a sentence


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JAndrewC said:


> Chronopolis, you're on fire!





xAEROPLANEx said:


> Yes, Fantastic!





c5k0 said:


> badass period.


Thenk~yew gents for your kind words.

I recently did, or re-did (some old mods) a dozen or so, as I had some free time.
Also, some I did long ago but only now getting to photograph.

I will post a few more later.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> Nick, did you try this with a silver chapter?
> 
> This would look killer on Nato with a bit of orange. The Jubilee is too busy for my taste. (IMHO)
> 
> Overall, looks fantastic! I love the Tudor Sub dial.


I made this to spec for someone. It was based off this earlier SKX023 mod I did.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

only a small Hands mod, but makes it a lot easier to read the time


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> View attachment 5241826











Love it...Great minds think alike!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX Monster Mod


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Still my fav mod


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Not a big fan of gold, but thought I'd try a 'two-tone' mod as I had a spare SKX011 bezel and insert and an old Yobokies two-tone BoR bracelet that I used on my long gone gold FFF mod...

































Base=SKX007
Movement=Seiko ne15
Crown=from SARB059
Dial=Yobokies
Crystal= Crystaltimes double dome-yellow ar
Hands=Yobokies (he has gold marinemaster style ones too...I almost used them, but liked these more)
Bezel=SKX011
Bracelet=Yobokies (possibly discontinued now?...I bought it a couple of years back).


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Not a big fan of gold, but thought I'd try a 'two-tone' mod as I had a spare SKX011 bezel and insert and an old Yobokies two-tone BoR bracelet that I used on my long gone gold FFF mod...
> 
> View attachment 5260506
> 
> ...


----------



## jalak (Oct 10, 2012)

Tomgbw said:


> SKX Monster Mod


Nicely done!


----------



## seikocrazy (Aug 28, 2015)

6309 7040 All Black Cerakote in OD Green Strap. Hope you guys like it..


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

spdu4ia said:


> JohnnyBaldJunior said:
> 
> 
> > Not a big fan of gold, but thought I'd try a 'two-tone' mod as I had a spare SKX011 bezel and insert and an old Yobokies two-tone BoR bracelet that I used on my long gone gold FFF mod...
> ...


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

diverswatchusa.com said:


> 6309 7040 All Black Cerakote in OD Green Strap. Hope you guys like it..
> View attachment 5272882


Needs a strap with PVD hardware and it would be perfect


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

6309


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

SNZF17


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

This is not a Watch, only a laser printed buckle ...


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

Sprint Veloce said:


> This is not a Watch, only a laser printed buckle ...


This is not a watch... It's freakin awesome!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

thedave said:


> SNZF17


That looks great!

Can I have the original seconds hand?


----------



## thedave (Aug 12, 2015)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> That looks great!
> 
> Can I have the original seconds hand?


Wish I still had it to give!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

7002 in blue


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Little upgrade to make it look more sporty while keeping close to original.

-yobokies coin edge bezel
-po insert
-dagaz white hands
-yobokies red seconds hand


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Tmgwb, here is mine and you know it...


----------



## pizza_nightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

spdu4ia said:


> Needs a strap with PVD hardware and it would be perfect


Check out Crown and Buckle - they have tons of (hardware) options - their heavy duty band is great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poisonwazthecure (Sep 17, 2014)

I found my fifty five fathoms happy place.

old


new


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Rain day, I worked on two...


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Tomgbw,

Excellent work!

Looks like a sapphire crystal?

Also, where did you get the blue dial and bezel insert?

I have not seen before so I am assuming you did it yourself?

Great work!!



Tomgbw said:


> 7002 in blue


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Chronopolis,

That bezel is killer!

The whole package is outstanding - the dark case with the bright bezel.

Enjoy!!



Chronopolis said:


> Another excellent Cerakote job by MCWW to my spec.
> Deep Orange Bezel, Sniper Grey Case, Bead blasted crown:
> 
> View attachment 5201234
> ...


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

cbrmike,

Wow!

A great looking 6309 704x!!

Where did you get the dial?

I have had a hell of a time finding a mil dial like yours that has both the day and date.

Thanks for sharing!

- and yes, the red on the bezel insert is awesome!



cbrmike said:


> I managed to pickup a 6309-7040 case so I transferred everything over to the new case....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Here my 007K with:

from Dagaz
- domed sapphire 
- bezel insert

from ebay
- orange rehaut
- hour and minutes hands









The same watch, work in progress and experiments:

































;-)


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior,

Wow!

I am not a fan of gold myself but great work! The two tone contrast on the hands, bezel insert, dial, and band are outstanding!

Keep it coming and thanks for sharing!



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Not a big fan of gold, but thought I'd try a 'two-tone' mod as I had a spare SKX011 bezel and insert and an old Yobokies two-tone BoR bracelet that I used on my long gone gold FFF mod...
> 
> View attachment 5260506
> 
> ...


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

diverswatchusa,

Awesome cerakote and great looking 6309-7040 (well, they all look great!)!!

Did you do the cerakote yourself?

If someone else did it, please share as I would like to get it done on my watches as well!

Thanks for sharing.



diverswatchusa.com said:


> 6309 7040 All Black Cerakote in OD Green Strap. Hope you guys like it..
> View attachment 5272882


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Skylinegtr_34,

Excellent mod!

I think the watch is absolutely perfect!

Always loved those thick hands and the second hands go well with the strap and the whole set up with that bezel insert!

Thanks for sharing.



skylinegtr_34 said:


> Little upgrade to make it look more sporty while keeping close to original.
> 
> -yobokies coin edge bezel
> -po insert
> ...


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

carlowus,

I know you have great mods but is it just me?

I cannot see your pictures - all I get is a small blue box with a question mark.

Please advise!!

(I am using a Macbook Pro if that is any difference).



carlowus said:


>


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Kinesis,

Excellent work!

Have not seen that dial with a Monster so a definite pleasure to see.

Hands complement the watch as well.

Keep it up and thanks for sharing!



Kinesis said:


> Rain day, I worked on two...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

paradiver said:


> carlowus,
> 
> I know you have great mods but is it just me?
> 
> ...


It must be you since I can see the pics in my original post as well as your quote. Maybe your browser is blocking the site (imgur)

Try copying the link of the picture (from the blue box you see) and opening it alone in another tab. You can go to the original post and while in "quote" use the links without the [ img ] part.

To make it easier here are the links, you should be able to click on one and open it. However if the site is blocked, then you still will have to allow that...

http://i.imgur.com/CH4X7qg.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/4XS8SVt.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/fc0UUQq.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/hIHjuse.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/X04C7II.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/2cpAJTj.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/9gOnAn3.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/OjSxjzR.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/B5Ymqyt.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/4tRrvIP.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/wpnjV6F.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/kaKo3gU.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/kha8sc8.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/NFbKaIv.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/ewCaslC.jpg


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

paradiver said:


> Tomgbw,
> 
> Excellent work!
> 
> ...


Hey paradiver
thanks. No, got the watch at ebay. Only the bezel insert was changed by me.
/Tom


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Has anyone tried the Dagaz domed sapphire with the midnight blue bezel with the blue Soxa dial? Does it look good? Do you have pics? 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedrone (Jan 3, 2015)

carlowus said:


>


Who makes that zulu strap? It looks very comfortable.


----------



## JohnDrake (Jul 4, 2014)

I see that some of the new Seiko models have 31.5 mm dials instead of 28.5 mm dials. And longer hands as well! 

This will certainly pose a challenge to modders. 

Does anyone have a list of the Seiko models with the larger dials and hands? Are the aftermarket guys going to support these new models?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Cedrone said:


> Who makes that zulu strap? It looks very comfortable.


Thank you for the inquiry but I am sorry to say that i don't know. I got it from the sales forum.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## JoshMcMadMac (Nov 12, 2012)

SNZH Seiko BB Homage...before, after, and on the wrist.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

My friend wanted me to make something for him - this is what we came up with.

I *really* like it.

Seiko SKX
Dagaz 'Seventies' blue dial
Yobokies Benz hands, Dagaz 'Slickball' seconds
Dagaz Chapter ring
Dagaz Superdome Sapphire and matching navy blue bezel insert.
Yobokies Beads of Rice.



























The sapphire is amazingly thick.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice job xAx.
Doubly xxtra nice you did it FOR a friend.

Your insert and dial seem to have a much mellower shade of blue than the one I got months ago,. Maybe a different batch?
Yours have that Barry White mellowness about them, while mine had more like Barry Manilow "sunshiny cheerfulness"... sigh.

I could not put the two together in one watch - too much happy blue. So I had to split them up. o|



xAEROPLANEx said:


> My friend wanted me to make something for him - this is what we came up with.
> 
> I *really* like it.
> 
> ...


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Your insert and dial seem to have a much mellower shade of blue than the one I got months ago,. Maybe a different batch?


Perhaps? That could explain the differences.

One thing to consider, however, is that the bezel insert I used is the one sold only with the Superdome - it's a different bezel insert than a 'normal' SKX insert, to match up with the thickness and radius of the crystal, and also the darkest blue he sells. (I think...) I've a SNZH insert in blue, looks great, but it's much lighter, almost an electric blue.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Stargate Vice


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> Stargate Vice
> 
> View attachment 5388682


Custom painted Dagaz hands?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> Custom painted Dagaz hands?


Yep-

Robins Egg Blue & Sea Blue Cerakote
Crown- Graphite Black Cerakote & color fill
Bezel color fill
Yobokies Sapphire crystal
Matte black chapter ring
Dagaz B&XW M/H Hands Cerakoted, relumed
Sumo S hand, Cerakoted, relumed


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

subterfuge said:


> Yep-
> 
> Robins Egg Blue & Sea Blue Cerakote
> Crown- Graphite Black Cerakote & color fill
> ...


COuld ya post a daylight pic :
I can see the colors, but they look more like the result of lighting distortion / reflection of surroundings.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Gold FFF. 
Dagaz dial, CNS black NATO. 
Simple. Striking.

















?? Why do these photos keep uploading sideways??


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> COuld ya post a daylight pic :
> I can see the colors, but they look more like the result of lighting distortion / reflection of surroundings.











On Orange-









Case back engraving:


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

subterfuge said:


> View attachment 5398266
> 
> 
> On Orange-
> ...




Give me a buzz if you ever plan on selling it.


----------



## mozatihom (Sep 22, 2014)

Seiko SNZG13 with:
- Seiko SNFK11 dial from Rob @ Monster Watches
- Seiko SRP043 hour/minute hands from Rob @ Monster Watches
- Domed sapphire crystal from Harold @ Yobokies
- 22mm leather strap


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job!
Kudos for not being afraid of color!
Man, I thought I was kwazy with my bright orange cerakote bezel! :-D

I'd totally experiment with more colors if they were available.

It looks like the underside is a darker shade of blue than the front.
But that can't be - so it's the lighting then, is it?

I'd love to see this in the metal.



subterfuge said:


> On Orange-
> 
> View attachment 5398274
> 
> ...


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Wow, nice work there Subterfuge! Colours are perhaps a bit too bold for me to wear in Scotland's grim climate, but that's glorious for sunnier times!


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

It took me a little thinking to conclude this one. Initially, I wanted a dial similar to the Dagaz military one without the inner circle of numbers (13 to 24). However, I did not find such a dial. Then, I decided to use the Dagaz Mark XW one. After that, I had to choose the hands. It was not clear what I should do. Thus, I decided to take the cheapest path and simply kept the OEM hands. Well, I have to say that I am quite pleased with the result... Enough talking. Let's see the picks.





























Details
Base watch: SKX007
Dial, bezel insert and chapter ring: Dagaz
nato strap: timefactors.com
osyter strap: wjean28
Work done by Eduardo from SOS Relógios (a Brazilian watch repair shop)


----------



## legaser (May 4, 2013)

My Monster with the SKX007 dial and hands. Simple but effective mod, a bit more subdued than the orange monster and a comfortable daily wear/beater


----------



## legaser (May 4, 2013)

The inspiration and the modded


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

legaser said:


> The inspiration and the modded


I prefer the modded.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> Stargate Vice
> View attachment 5388682


Interesting combination.


----------



## SuperMeh (Jan 26, 2014)

Two mods down 4 more to go, I'm stuck trying to got the second hand on the seiko movement in the invicta the bugger won't go on think it's break time.


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Engraving the case.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

final touches:

Double domed crystal, Strapcode strap


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

007 with Dagaz Superdome Conversion Kit with Midnightblue bezel insert


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SRP637 mod


----------



## Cubits (Sep 21, 2015)

Tomgbw said:


> 007 with Dagaz Superdome Conversion Kit with Midnightblue bezel insert


I came so close to pulling the trigger on that super dome kit for my 009 today, but thought it might be stepping on my snzf's turf. So tidy though!


----------



## JohnDrake (Jul 4, 2014)

3pointross: That looks fantastic! Is that a Shogun with Omega Railmaster hands?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

JohnDrake said:


> 3pointross: That looks fantastic! Is that a Shogun with Omega Railmaster hands?


I would say no, the Railmaster hands have arrow shaped minute hand rather then the hour hand. it seems that the hour hand is from Dagaz but knowing the modder I would bet it's original Omega PO, while the minute hand seems to be from a Seiko SARB033 or similar. The seconds hand also seems to be Omega, maybe shortened a bit. Just a guess... ;-)


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

phoenix844884 said:


> Give me a buzz if you ever plan on selling it.


It was sold before I made it, but I'm definitely going to keep pushing the color boundaries after that one.



Chronopolis said:


> Great job!
> Kudos for not being afraid of color!
> Man, I thought I was kwazy with my bright orange cerakote bezel! :-D
> 
> ...


Thanks, that one I did a bunch of photoshop mockups for a guy that really wanted something wild. I think it was on the 23rd or so that we settled on that color scheme. It is just lighting- the bottom is the same color. My 16 yr old son thinks it's the best one I've done yet.



fishfingers said:


> Wow, nice work there Subterfuge! Colours are perhaps a bit too bold for me to wear in Scotland's grim climate, but that's glorious for sunnier times!


Honestly, it's too bold for me to wear here in Southern CA! I did make a dial with the same Robins Egg blue that is in a plain SS case that I can pull off.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

crappysurfer said:


>


I normally don't like gold on watches at all, even when it's real gold... But I think that looks exceptionally nice.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

I modded my Seiko SKX007 again:
Double domed sapphire crystal w/ blue AR from Crystaltimes
I brushed the case to give it a satin finish
SKX173 dial
Dagaz C3 snowflake hands
I reground the bezel to give it a bit more grip and traditional look
I painted a red triangle on the bezel insert and enameled it
After several swings and misses, I found the perfect color olive green nato on eBay (for $5!!!)

I was going for a kind of alternative history vintage look. I.e., if Seiko were an international player in the 1950s and had produced military/submarine models to compete with Rolex, Tudor, etc., it would look something like this.

I hoped to add a Monster inner chapter ring, but chickened out once I saw how much engineering and measuring was involved. Someone did that here in these pages, and the result looked like a vintage Pelagos if there were such a thing.

The enamel is kind of a PITA: it has taken a few weeks to cure, and is still not as hard as I would like. I will end up hitting it again with another coat eventually.


----------



## SuperMeh (Jan 26, 2014)

My current favorite watch the dial and hands really pop under the domed sapphire


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Nice watch Legaser - did you put the SKX dial in with no chapter ring? I thought the monster case needed a thicker ring than an SKX..


legaser said:


> My Monster with the SKX007 dial and hands. Simple but effective mod, a bit more subdued than the orange monster and a comfortable daily wear/beater
> View attachment 5411682
> View attachment 5411698


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

Got a batch of domed crystals in and decided to try my hand at some pics using my iPhone. A pretty standard SNK809 Pilot mod.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ajuicet said:


> View attachment 5443106


Is that a little high on the left side? or...?


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Is that a little high on the left side? or...?


It is a bit high. I actually got a new horotec crystal press as well, and the piece that screws onto the top die was loose and wobbly. I don't yet have a normal tool set (watch tools only!), so I couldn't fix it. Plan to pop it out and back in once I get some allen wrenches.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Not directly Seiko


----------



## CaliNawlins (May 24, 2015)

Mission Accomplished!

SEIKO SNK807 with the Hirsch Liberty band and a Hadley-Roma deployant.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

This is really beautiful! Can we have some details? Especially what hands, case and crystal? Gorgeous!!


crappysurfer said:


>


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good bro... and that's all that counts. :-!

But technically, it's not REALLY a mod. Not really...
For the same reason you don't just change shoes and say you "modified" your look.

Ya gotta bust into the case and get at the dial ("face"). ;-)
See, daz why all them celebrities got that "modified" look, know waddamsayin?



CaliNawlins said:


> Mission Accomplished!
> 
> SEIKO SNK807 with the Hirsch Liberty band and a Hadley-Roma deployant.
> View attachment 5445482


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Very cool cheap President bracelet: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/cheap-president-bracelet-skx-7002-etc-1977306-5.html


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> View attachment 5398266
> 
> 
> On Orange-
> ...


That's sick! Exceptional mod! Unique & bold. I love it!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

carlowus said:


> I would say no, the Railmaster hands have arrow shaped minute hand rather then the hour hand. it seems that the hour hand is from Dagaz but knowing the modder I would bet it's original Omega PO, while the minute hand seems to be from a Seiko SARB033 or similar. The seconds hand also seems to be Omega, maybe shortened a bit. Just a guess... ;-)


Wow, pretty close!

I couldn't find any broad arrow hands that would fit so I ordered a set of PO 2500 hands, Sarb hands and then a Dagaz second hand and put them all together.

Surprisingly enough the lume on all three are a dead match.

I call it my Shogun broad arrow.


----------



## Proqzor (Sep 24, 2015)

Hello, i'm new here.

I recently acquired a new watch. I had it customized by monsterwatches.com and then got some nato straps for it.

I haven't done the modding myself so all credit goes to previously mentioned website but i'd like to show you the result anyway:


----------



## Cubits (Sep 21, 2015)

Proqzor said:


> Hello, i'm new here.
> 
> I recently acquired a new watch. I had it customized by monsterwatches.com and then got some nato straps for it.
> 
> I haven't done the modding myself so all credit goes to previously mentioned website but i'd like to show you the result anyway:


I have that very bezel insert waiting to be collected for that very transformation. I've always loved the Orange PO, and the skx is so good at it.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

Not sure I'm going to keep this one... how does the black finish wear, and can it be touched up if needed?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> Not sure I'm going to keep this one... how does the black finish wear, and can it be touched up if needed?


Ken,

PVD is really tough, but eventually, you will get some shiny corners peaking through. I don't think there is any way to touch it up. I have a black Stargate that I use as my do everything watch, and then only spots it has really worn through is on the lume pip, and on the back where I gouged it badly way back in my modding infancy.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

subterfuge said:


> Ken,
> 
> PVD is really tough, but eventually, you will get some shiny corners peaking through. I don't think there is any way to touch it up. I have a black Stargate that I use as my do everything watch, and then only spots it has really worn through is on the lume pip, and on the back where I gouged it badly way back in my modding infancy.


Interesting... I do like the look, I should keep it. Thanks!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

3pointross said:


> Wow, pretty close!
> 
> I couldn't find any broad arrow hands that would fit so I ordered a set of PO 2500 hands, Sarb hands and then a Dagaz second hand and put them all together.
> 
> ...


Cool. Main thing is that it looks great and is more unique then others... ;-)


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

New SKX007


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

Dagaz new dial resembled the 6105 divers

Here's a photoshop of what it will look like on a SKX007









Images from WatchItAllAbout and Dagaz


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*



Marctan said:


> Dagaz new dial resembled the 6105 divers
> 
> Here's a photoshop of what it will look like on a SKX007
> 
> ...


I've not decided what I'm doing with mine yet, but I tried it in an SKX mod I already had...

















It's a really lovely dial when the light hits it.

It'll look better with a dive bezel and a more stock chapter I think.


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I've not decided what I'm doing with mine yet, but I tried it in an SKX mod I already had...
> 
> View attachment 5470058
> 
> ...


Love it. That's one heckuva combo, John!


----------



## FOOGauzie (Apr 22, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I've not decided what I'm doing with mine yet, but I tried it in an SKX mod I already had...
> 
> View attachment 5470058
> 
> ...


Love it. That's one heckuva combo, John!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Marctan said:


> Dagaz new dial resembled the 6105 divers
> 
> Here's a photoshop of what it will look like on a SKX007
> 
> ...


I can't help but look at the date window and have it bug me. 
To have raised applied indices with a polished metal surround, and then just to have a painted white line round the date window rather than applied polished metal like the original just makes it seem a off balance and wrong.

Date window should be more like this from yobokies


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

AC81 said:


> I can't help but look at the date window and have it bug me.
> To have raised applied indices with a polished metal surround, and then just to have a painted white line round the date window rather than applied polished metal like the original just makes it seem a off balance and wrong.
> 
> Date window should be more like this from yobokies
> View attachment 5472426


Totally different animals. The Dagaz one does not have minute markers which means ease of installation on a SKX diver case. The Yobokies one has the marker too much toward the inside and it will make the dial/watch look smaller. Also more work to install it since it would mean double markers with the chapter ring.

What Jake should have done in my opinion is to have a little of lume marker by the dat like the SKX173 dial, to fill it up a bit.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

carlowus said:


> Totally different animals. The Dagaz one does not have minute markers which means ease of installation on a SKX diver case. The Yobokies one has the marker too much toward the inside and it will make the dial/watch look smaller. Also more work to install it since it would mean double markers with the chapter ring.
> 
> What Jake should have done in my opinion is to have a little of lume marker by the dat like the SKX173 dial, to fill it up a bit.


I'm not comparing the dials as such. Not sure you got the context??? Just pointing out that i thought the dagaz dial with it's applied polished metal indices would benefit from having a the same style _date window _like that found on the yobokies dial. 
I was just referencing that date window.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

AC81 said:


> I'm not comparing the dials as such. Not sure you got the context??? Just pointing out that i thought the dagaz dial with it's applied polished metal indices would benefit from having a the same style _date window _like that found on the yobokies dial.
> I was just referencing that date window.


Hey man, no big deal. I understand you are comparing the date windows and the frames around them and you like the Yobokies one better. I agree that the Dagaz does not look complete, as if it was missing something. But in my opinion it is not that it needs a different frame around the window, the frame seems to be exactly the same size as the hour markers on the Dagaz dial. however the markers are longer and the date window shorter. If it had a little lume by the side, like the SKX173 dial it would look more complete in my opinion.

That would be the proper design which would make the date window/frame the same size as the rest of the markers.

The Yobokies one is actually wrong in size because it is bigger then the markers. However it matches the length of the markers because it has other things on the dial and therefore might look better to you.

This is just my thought and it's really just my taste. I actually don't like either one of these dials, no idea why they can't simply work out new design instead of using over and over old ones. But I know that there are people who love them, so not big deal to me... ;-)

But this is why I said that they are different dials and therefore they went different ways on their date windows designs....That's all, I did not mean to be negative or make an argument with my comment and I hope you did not take it that way either. 

Just expressing my opinion.


----------



## Marctan (Jan 2, 2014)

This one appeals to me as well
Photo from the internet and photoshopped

SNK809


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Still working out what to do with my Monster. I think this is v.4...










Also, (I hope this is within the rules) does anyone have a 007 dial and chapter ring they'd like to trade for a 009 set? I know these aren't particularly expensive but I thought I'd check.

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

I treated this one to a new bezel insert....


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

I didn't do this mod-this is how I received it on a trade. I like it, tho!


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

120 said:


> does anyone have a 007 dial and chapter ring they'd like to trade for a 009 set? I know these aren't particularly expensive but I thought I'd check.


I _think_ there's an unemployed 007 dial and chapter ring kicking around in my parts box - I'm in the middle of moving house atm so it might take me a while to locate them, I'll PM you if I manage to dig them out..


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Doing some climbing on my vacation!


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Another mod I wanted to share with everyone.

This one is a bit of an extreme mod...

-SKX007 case with crown guards filed off
-case brushed
-bezel removed
-aftermarket omega speedy bezel installed
-NH35A movement
-Exhibition caseback (forgot to shoot an image of that)
-Oversize crown (because that is all I had, want to put a shorter one on...)
-Plongeur hands (from kontrolSports / dragon shroud)
-SOXA sweep hand
-Vintage Longines dial
-Big Bubble sapphire crystal
-Leather zulu strap
















...levi


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

Here is me SNE107 with a Murphy coin bezel and black planet ocean bezel insert. I have an skx007 bezel insert in the mail too if I want to go for like a solar pmmm custom.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

> Here is me SNE107 with a Murphy coin bezel and black planet ocean bezel insert. I have an skx007 bezel insert in the mail too if I want to go for like a solar pmmm custom.


JC,
Did that SNE107 accept a standard 007 coin edge bezel? or is that a coin edge bezel made specifically for the SNE model?


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

...levi said:


> JC,
> Did that SNE107 accept a standard 007 coin edge bezel? or is that a coin edge bezel made specifically for the SNE model?


I've read on other threads the skx007 bezel is slightly larger. Dave murphy makes a coin bezel specific for the sne107/109 called the se3050 bezel. His bezel take all the popular bezel inserts that work with the skx007.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

So I mucked up the crown tube on my SKX009 and the gasket part of the stem won't fit in. ️
Can the crown tube be replaced?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


>


Can you tell us about this mod?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



dsbe90 said:


> Can you tell us about this mod?


SNKL02 with a domed crystal, dauphine hands and the dagaz helo dial.


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

JC731 said:


> I've read on other threads the skx007 bezel is slightly larger. Dave murphy makes a coin bezel specific for the sne107/109 called the se3050 bezel. His bezel take all the popular bezel inserts that work with the skx007.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


I just got the bezel for the SNE107 from Dave Murphy. He warns it is not as easy to change as a SKX due to tolerances.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

dx315 said:


> I just got the bezel for the SNE107 from Dave Murphy. He warns it is not as easy to change as a SKX due to tolerances.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It was a little difficult to take off the sne bezel but with a little more time and patience (and force) I was able to get it off. I used the watch case knife, swiss army knife and a kitchen knife and it finally came off after 30 minutes at it.


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

JC731 said:


> It was a little difficult to take off the sne bezel but with a little more time and patience (and force) I was able to get it off. I used the watch case knife, swiss army knife and a kitchen knife and it finally came off after 30 minutes at it.


Time I have. Patience I'll start saving

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

JC731 said:


> Here is me SNE107 with a Murphy coin bezel and black planet ocean bezel insert. I have an skx007 bezel insert in the mail too if I want to go for like a solar pmmm custom.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


what is the other language on your day wheel ?


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

Spanish

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hallo.
Here another modded Seiko, SKX009J with:

from Dagaz
- double domed sapphire crystal
- houre and minute hands

from Yobokies
- bezel insert









... bracelet from StrapCode ...


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Two BB mods!
Presents for my brothers.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

SNKF07 "Big Fuller Seiko"
Dagaz Fuller 6:00 Special dial
Dagaz Ocean hands, skeletonized arrows
NH36 movement


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

JC731 said:


> It was a little difficult to take off the sne bezel but with a little more time and patience (and force) I was able to get it off. I used the watch case knife, swiss army knife and a kitchen knife and it finally came off after 30 minutes at it.


+1...but you missed off swearing...a lot of swearing! I struggled with mine too, but managed eventually...pics when my insert arrives


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Gave my old SKX007 mod a new bezel... I think it looks super (and complete) now. Here it is with a much much older brother, a Yachtman from 1970.


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


> SNKL02 with a domed crystal, dauphine hands and the dagaz helo dial.


It's very nice, I like it a lot! Wear it in good health!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Here is my Stargate SOXA mod.
Its missing the bezel and now waiting for yobokies new development.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Here is my Stargate SOXA mod.
Its missing the bezel and now waiting for yobokies new development.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Lume shot


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Mock up with just bezel insert (normal skx bezel insert will not fit).
Which is better (just for discussion sake).


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

I am trying to compile a list of modding services that we Seiko modders like to use. Don't think it needs a separate thread.

Specifically looking for services that do Cerakote, DLC, PVD coatings. Jay @ MCWW comes to mind right away but his turn around time is way too slow (my watch has been with him since May and I still don't have an ETA). Who else can I send my watch to for cerakote coating?


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

another 'fuller' seiko 007...that big 6 reminds me of racing


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

I would definitely create a new thread with that specific purpose. A proper title and specific posts on the subject will help in finding the thread and the data in it. Otherwise it will be buried in the middle of thousands of other posts.



phoenix844884 said:


> I am trying to compile a list of modding services that we Seiko modders like to use. Don't think it needs a separate thread.
> 
> Specifically looking for services that do Cerakote, DLC, PVD coatings. Jay @ MCWW comes to mind right away but his turn around time is way too slow (my watch has been with him since May and I still don't have an ETA). Who else can I send my watch to for cerakote coating?


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

I finally got my SKX007 bezel insert from Dagaz in Hong Kong after 11 days. I didn't think to realize it was overseas so I ended up ordering a black planet ocean bezel insert from an ebay seller that was already located in the US and got it pretty quick. Do you think I should swap it out? I might just end up posting it for sale.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

^ I would go for the PO bezel insert. The watch has that vintage feel to it with that bezel on...


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

I never though of it that way thanks. SKX007 Bezel insert is now on eBay if anyone is interested haha. Thanks for the feedback. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## TMGecko (Mar 28, 2011)

An other SKX031 vintage mod with drilled lugs


----------



## kvn (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Ok short story time. Back in February of this year I posted a watch Duarte of NEWW put together for me of a skx007 with Monster dial, sword hands and new bezel. Shortly after he sent it out it got lost in the mail, the tracking number never updated from when he paid for the label. After a month I had to file with the post office saying they lost my package. Unfortunately, it was only insured with the free insurance of $50, which I would never fault Duarte for. I've sold many things and always use the free $50 coverage. So I had to rake take the loss. But being the nice guy he is, he offered to do free labor if I would ever want to have him put together a watch for me.

Fast forward to a couple weeks ago. I finally bought all the parts and got another skx007 from the boards here, and sent it off to him. He put it together fast and sent me pix on a Saturday. I get to work on Tuesday and see a banged up package on my desk. Thinking the watch got here fast, I opened it up, and it was the first watch I sent him!!!! After 7 months it finally arrived! I'm stuck with the second one for now, but so happy to get this combo on my wrist.

Thanks again Duarte, for everything!


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

TMGecko said:


> An other SKX031 vintage mod with drilled lugs


That look effing amazing! I love it :-!


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



kvn said:


> Ok short story time. Back in February of this year I posted a watch Duarte of NEWW put together for me of a skx007 with Monster dial, sword hands and new bezel. Shortly after he sent it out it got lost in the mail, the tracking number never updated from when he paid for the label. After a month I had to file with the post office saying they lost my package. Unfortunately, it was only insured with the free insurance of $50, which I would never fault Duarte for. I've sold many things and always use the free $50 coverage. So I had to rake take the loss. But being the nice guy he is, he offered to do free labor if I would ever want to have him put together a watch for me.
> 
> Fast forward to a couple weeks ago. I finally bought all the parts and got another skx007 from the boards here, and sent it off to him. He put it together fast and sent me pix on a Saturday. I get to work on Tuesday and see a banged up package on my desk. Thinking the watch got here fast, I opened it up, and it was the first watch I sent him!!!! After 7 months it finally arrived! I'm stuck with the second one for now, but so happy to get this combo on my wrist.
> 
> Thanks again Duarte, for everything!


This is marvelous! Must have been an awesome feeling seeing that box show up!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Good news-- you can always sell me the second one when ya get it! Glad the original showed!


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

TMGecko - 
C'est Magnifique! That looks wonderful!!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

I got almost the same experience recently.
Send a pair of springbar to a guy and he complain that he hasnt got it. 
Some how the tracking is not showing on USPS but at my end it was showing that it reaches the states.
Send another set and he got it after some 10days.

Still wondering where the 1st set has disappeared ?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

6309-7040 from Loyswatch , big numbers insert and custom leather strap, I like it :-!


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is another recent work.
Murphy SNE bezel mod.


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is another recent work.
Murphy SNE bezel mod.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*I got this SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod today!
*


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Just a little teaser


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Here's my 7002 mod. Dial, hands, and bezel insert from Yobokies. Duarte at NEWW did the work for me. I've anyways loved the look of white dial watches. 

Speaking of Duarte at NEWW, the guy is fantastic. He answered all of my emails quickly (and I sent many) and was very helpful. But best of all was the speed at which he finished the project. It took six days from when he received the watch until I had it back. He essentially did the work over the weekend and had it in the mail for by Tuesday.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> TMGecko -
> C'est Magnifique! That looks wonderful!!


Is this Seiko SKX031 Mod?
Nice!


----------



## mikeblythe (Jun 2, 2015)

Has anyone tried doing a mod of the Square Blue Opaco? Would love to get my hands on this









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Sumo


----------



## moemoe (Nov 10, 2010)

sharp!



Tomgbw said:


> Sumo


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Blancpain/Doxa hybrid.

This mod was a test. I really like the look and especially the color combo but I think I'm going to restore this 6309 to a more original vintage look as it is a birth year watch for me.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Tomgbw said:


> Sumo


Beautiful!! Love the hands!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

-Sumo-
Thanks for the feedback guys...


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Well I finally got around to trying to put together my 'ultimate 6309 mod'

Base= 6309-7040
Movement= 6306
Dial and hands= Monster SRP311 (though used a white tipped second hand for better contrast)
Chapter ring= dremelled down original chapter painted black
Crystal=Yobokies Bubble Sapphire
Bezel insert=Dagaz sloped Tsunami type 60min


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX031 Mod


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

^ All lovely mods guys, can you all please let me know which crystals you have used in each, as I'm not sure which crystal to put in my mod, and it would be helpful to know which crystal has been used in each example above, ie hardlex, flat sapphire, dd sapphire etc. Thanks.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Well I finally got around to trying to put together my 'ultimate 6309 mod'
> 
> Base= 6309-7040
> Movement= 6306
> ...


Very nice---- well done !


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

thorien said:


> ^ All lovely mods guys, can you all please let me know which crystals you have used in each, as I'm not sure which crystal to put in my mod, and it would be helpful to know which crystal has been used in each example above, ie hardlex, flat sapphire, dd sapphire etc. Thanks.


My 6309 used a big bubble from crystal times on the bay. It has a great presence but a good deal of distortion when viewed near the edge. The nice thing is that you can also get yellow AR as an option. I've also had good luck with dagaz double dome sapphire, very clear with minimal distortion.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Well I finally got around to trying to put together my 'ultimate 6309 mod'
> 
> Base= 6309-7040
> Movement= 6306
> ...


That's a kick @ss mod Baldy. Nicely done

Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.

Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

EL_GEEk said:


> That's a kick @ss mod Baldy. Nicely done
> 
> Life is too short. Buy all the watches you like.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram: @EL_GEEK


Thanks Marcos!...I wanted a nice day/date dial to show off the Kanji day/date feature of the 6306 movement.
I already have an original 6309-7040 so I wanted something different than a black dial.
I had a stainless monster with this dial that wasn't getting much wrist time (I'll mod that again soon)...so I made this.
It looks nicer in real life than my crappy pics show mate...we're not all gifted in the photography dept like you!

(Ps-love the Acionna mod you've done!)


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

...levi said:


> My 6309 used a big bubble from crystal times on the bay. It has a great presence but a good deal of distortion when viewed near the edge. The nice thing is that you can also get yellow AR as an option. I've also had good luck with dagaz double dome sapphire, very clear with minimal distortion.


Thank you. If you have any pics of the dagaz double dome that would be really helpful.


----------



## Rommel Rajaguguk (Jul 21, 2015)

Seiko SKX007

Yobokies Coin Edge Bezel
Yobokies Double Domed Sapphire
Yobokies Mixed Hands

Dagaz Tri Dot Insert
Dagaz Polished Chapter Ring
Dagaz Bund Dial


----------



## Rommel Rajaguguk (Jul 21, 2015)

Seiko SKX007

Yobokies Coin Edge Bezel
Yobokies Double Domed Sapphire
Yobokies Mixed Hands

Dagaz Tri Dot Insert
Dagaz Polished Chapter Ring
Dagaz Bund Dial

View attachment 5573378
View attachment 5573490
View attachment 5573538
View attachment 5573554
View attachment 5573562


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Well I finally got around to trying to put together my 'ultimate 6309 mod'
> 
> Base= 6309-7040
> Movement= 6306
> ...


Awesome final result. Unique piece I love it!


----------



## Azilla21 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

I tried the super oyster bracelet on my SKX007 mod now. I think this fits better to this watch than the other bracelets.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SSA005


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

A pair of FFF recently made. Been taking some photos today for the sales thread -


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

thorien said:


> Thank you. If you have any pics of the dagaz double dome that would be really helpful.


I'll take some good pics tomorrow and post them.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Very nice work crappysurfer.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

thorien said:


> Thank you. If you have any pics of the dagaz double dome that would be really helpful.


I had a bit of time tonight so quickly shot a comparison of the different crystals I had on hand. Hope this helps. And please forgive the dust :/ the macro lens is unforgiving...

Crystal Times Big Bubble Saphire (CT BBS) (left) vs. Dagaz Thick Domed Saphire (DTD) (right).








CT BBS vs. Dagaz Super Dome Saphire (DSD).








DTD vs. DSD.








DTD vs. Seiko Hardlex (SH).








CT BBS vs. DTD.








CT BBS vs. DSD.








CT BBS vs. SH.








DTD vs. SH.








CT BBS vs. DTD.








DTD vs. DSD.








DTD vs. SH.








CT BBS vs. DTD vs. DSD.


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

...levi said:


> I had a bit of time tonight so quickly shot a comparison of the different crystals I had on hand. Hope this helps. And please forgive the dust :/ the macro lens is unforgiving...


Thank you!!! 
Brilliant post - that's exactly the comparison type shots I wanted to see.
You've helped tremendously :-!


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

...levi said:


> I had a bit of time tonight so quickly shot a comparison of the different crystals I had on hand. Hope this helps. And please forgive the dust :/ the macro lens is unforgiving...


BRILLIANT! Thank you so much... Been looking for a comparison of the different crystals for ages! And hardly anyone have side shots of their moods... Now I know what to get!!!


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Here's a recent one...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Great comparison, thanks levi. 

I've tried the Crystal Times big bubble and Dagaz double dome. Wish someone would make a domed crystal somewhere in between the two. How about it Jake B?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

SNE107 with:
- a Murphy bezel
- a Yobokies DLC insert
- a Crystal Times double dome sapphire

Just in case anyone is interested...
The Monster crystal fits the SNE107 🏻


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


>


Whatcha got going on with that chapter ring? Hard to tell from here if they are characters, or alternating thicknesses of minute markers.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

subterfuge said:


> Whatcha got going on with that chapter ring? Hard to tell from here if they are characters, or alternating thicknesses of minute markers.


Engraved chapter ring


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Thorien,
I just checked and realized that I was referring to the Dagaz crystal by the wrong name. So in the name of accuracy, I've edited the original post. The crystal that I actually compared is called the _Dagaz Thick Dome Saphire w/AR_.


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

...levi said:


> Thorien,
> I just checked and realized that I was referring to the Dagaz crystal by the wrong name. So in the name of accuracy, I've edited the original post. The crystal that I actually compared is called the _Dagaz Thick Dome Saphire w/AR_.


 Thanks for letting me know, you don't have a double dome Dagaz by any change do you, to compare with the thick dome?
Also pictures of the Thick dome crystal from above and 45 degrees but with the bezel on?
Cheers!


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

thorien said:


> Thanks for letting me know, you don't have a double dome Dagaz by any change do you, to compare with the thick dome?
> Also pictures of the Thick dome crystal from above and 45 degrees but with the bezel on?
> Cheers!


Unfortunately no


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

OK No worries I think I'm going to go for the thick dome, or the yobokies single domed for the skx.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX007 mod


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SKX mod
Heliox Silver Sunburst dial - Dagaz
Sbdx011 hands (h/m), Snzf (s) - Monsterwatches
Black chapter ring - Yobokies
Black date wheel - Monsterwatches
Tan Superdome sapphire/gasket- Dagaz
Se2010 bezel - Murphy 
Pyramid black rubber strap - Wjean
Viton crown/backcase gaskets (local supply)
WR tested 300mt


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

gm78 said:


> I tried the super oyster bracelet on my SKX007 mod now. I think this fits better to this watch than the other bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 5574754
> 
> ...


What did you do here?! That's beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Put the mod on a solid president strap. Looks better I think


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Urgh, changing the date wheel. What a nightmare. 
I'm glad I got that off my chest!


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Tomgbw said:


> Put the mod on a solid president strap. Looks better I think


That President bracelet on your mod is FTW! Is it a Strapcode Endmill? Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## ieatkows (Aug 7, 2015)

Added a shark mesh to my FFF.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Without bezel colour a different appearance...


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

OMG!!


crappysurfer said:


>


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

Has anyone done a mod with a SNZF and the BB tribute dial, or have pics of it?
I just need to know if it will look too small like I feel it does on the skx007.


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Bauta said:


> Has anyone done a mod with a SNZF and the BB tribute dial, or have pics of it?
> I just need to know if it will look too small like I feel it does on the skx007.


In my eyes it is definitely too small because of the huge chapter ring of the SNZF. In a quick search I found a few pictures here.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Bauta said:


> Has anyone done a mod with a SNZF and the BB tribute dial, or have pics of it?
> I just need to know if it will look too small like I feel it does on the skx007.


Any of these aftermarket dials with the hour/minute markers on them will look smaller and will make the watch look smaller even if only a little bit. Some of the dials from Dagaz also have the markers way too far from the outer edge of the dial making them look even smaller.

The SNZF has an advantage because it is already smaller and the internal chapter ring is at least 1mm more inward then the SKX. Meaning the hole through which you see the dial is smaller and therefore the markers should result in a better position. However you will still have double markers unless you swap out the chapter ring.

I have seen a few of these modded, but never done one myself.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Bauta said:


> Has anyone done a mod with a SNZF and the BB tribute dial, or have pics of it?
> I just need to know if it will look too small like I feel it does on the skx007.


In my opinion, a Black Bay needs a silver chapter... and the chapter on the SNZF is huge, making it look odd.

I realize this isn't a BB exactly, but it is the black Dagaz BB dial.




























The green watch got taken apart and the stock dial and chapter were re-installed. (with different hands)
The Black BB dial will be used in a BlackBay SNZH I have yet to make. (need the snowflake hands and donor watch)

Like this, but blue and black, instead of red/chocolate/rose gold;


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Best watch imo for the BB homage is the SKX033/1


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

Thank you for your answers and pictures!
I thought I had this one all figured out, but I guess it is back to the drawing board. 

The skx031 looks so much more right with this dial. Makes it sort of painful to think that I once had one that is now lost. Why o why did they discontinue these?


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

It's funny, I thought I wanted to do a FFF with an upgraded movement. Then, the mood struck for this one instead.

SNZH53 case, hands
SRP201 dial (converted the SRP201 into a silver soxa)
4r35--->4r36 upgrade (day wheel from the SNZH53, crown+stem from cousins)
Sourced the 4r35 from BNIB invicta 14121 (case, hands, dial, crown/stem, movement holder etc all available for other modders...pm me)

I swapped the movement holder rings even though I might not have needed to. The day addition/swap was easy once I realized what I was doing. My practice teardowns have been educational and I wasn't so worried about the movement *ahem* working when I was done. It seems ok after messing about with it changing days, dates. Date changes at midnight, day at about 12:30 and is slower but that's the movement design I believe. Trimming the stem to length was more nerve-wracking than the day wheel addition in some ways because, well, I wasn't CUTTING anything to install the day. I got it right, though.


----------



## Cubits (Sep 21, 2015)

I bought my snzh57 with the intentions of converting it to a minimalistic FFF. I love the hardlex bezel to bits, and the case design with the continued polished section between the lugs works so well with a NATO/leather strap. But I feel that the stock dial is too gilded, like a tacky 80's air conditioner.









The stock oyster strap is actually pretty good for folded end links, but ditching it reveals more of that gorgeous polished steel waterfall from the bezel down.









I paired the dagaz dial with the great stock hands, and clipped the tail off of the second hand following a grave realignment mistake. It gives an even cleaner look.

The strap is a black/gold NATO, finishing the vintage JPS (john player special) look which was a prominent adornment of my childhood bedroom walls.


----------



## timeexistsjustonyourwrist (Jun 17, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Best watch imo for the BB homage is the SKX033/1


Man that is killer!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Does anyone know of sterile or display casebacks for the SKX007?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> Does anyone know of sterile or display casebacks for the SKX007?


Harold has these- they are more low profile than the 5 backs (don't raise watch height), much nicer looking:









I hear these could be available soon:


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

timeexistsjustonyourwrist said:


> Man that is killer!


Yes that is beautiful. Crappysurfers version with the black ceramic bezel is the best looking Seiko mod I've seen.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> Does anyone know of sterile or display casebacks for the SKX007?


Alex at CrystalTimes will have these available. Not sure what the ETA is....


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

c5k0 said:


> Alex at CrystalTimes will have these available. Not sure what the ETA is....
> 
> View attachment 5605770


"ETA" got me confused.  
I first thought you meant that it would fit an ETA movement.


----------



## mayshays (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi all...since we are sharing. I have here my Seiko Snzf17k1, modified using all Dagaz parts by a friend of mine. I'm also looking to sell it, as my wife got my a Helson Skin Diver...so this gem gets not more wrist time.

Cool thread.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

7002 with ceramic bezel insert. Does anyone know if the domed sapphire from SKX007 will fit in the 7002 as well?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX007 with domed sapphire, SKX171 Dial, Sumo Hands, Ceramic Insert green and Solid Oyster bracelett


----------



## noormanism (Apr 18, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Well I finally got around to trying to put together my 'ultimate 6309 mod'
> 
> Base= 6309-7040
> Movement= 6306
> ...


Have you try to put monster chapter ring on this turtle?


----------



## noormanism (Apr 18, 2014)

This is my turtle 6309-7040 mods, use yellow dial & chapter ring, black painted on hands outline make it eyecatching. I use super dome glass taken from old citizen diver watch.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

noormanism said:


> Have you try to put monster chapter ring on this turtle?


The monster dial has its own raised chapter ring that many remove to fit in an SKX case etc...but it leaves 4 tiny holes on the dial.
This mod does still have the monster chapter ring attached.
The original 6309 chapter was trimmed down and used as well to make up the little bit of space between the monster dial (with its attached chapter ring) and the crystal.


----------



## noormanism (Apr 18, 2014)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> The monster dial has its own raised chapter ring that many remove to fit in an SKX case etc...but it leaves 4 tiny holes on the dial.
> This mod does still have the monster chapter ring attached.
> The original 6309 chapter was trimmed down and used as well to make up the little bit of space between the monster dial (with its attached chapter ring) and the crystal.


Sory, I see after zooming.... Nice mod, that inspiring me


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

noormanism said:


> Sory, I see after zooming.... Nice mod, that inspiring me


Hey, no worries, thanks man 🏻


----------



## noormanism (Apr 18, 2014)

This my franken mods, use case 6139pogue, dial seiko samurai white, seiko sports inner ring and 6309 movements.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Here is another recent mod of mine. This one is subtle but I am very happy with it and it has taken up a significant spot in my weekly rotation.

A standard SKX, fitted with a stock dark blue dial from my SKX009. I wasn't a fan of the pepsi bezel so I used a heavily worn vintage black bezel that has since faded to a perfect dark blue to match the dial. I then used bright white plongeur hands with an oversized dot on the sweep hand that I felt goes perfectly with the beautiful dots of the dial. Fitted a Dagaz Thick Dome crystal with blue AR, and I brushed the case to round out the look.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

SKX007.

Hands, dial, chapter ring: Dagaz

Coin-edged bezel: Murphy (stock insert)

Bead blasting, assembly, and photos: Jack at IWW

Really happy with this one.


----------



## rolbap (Nov 9, 2010)

Skx007 with "new" movement from snk809 donor. 
New crystal and blue chapter ring from dagaz
Plongeur hands from yobokies
On obris Morgan strap


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

The SRP637 is a great watch for the price, but the hands and indices don't quite match, IMHO. I tried different hands, and finally went with a different dial.

I gave it a '007 dial and double domed sapphire from Crystaltimes. It now looks a whole lot better. The dial makes it more toolish and less fancy, while it matches perfectly with the stock hands. The chapter ring and DD sapphire work together to give it great depth.


----------



## guitarmac1 (Sep 13, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

This is a great thread. I'm new to the watch world, and I've already got 3 different mod ideas in mind.

Since its football season, does anyone have a team themed mod? I have. Florida Gator setup in mind when I can get the cash to get started.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> In my opinion, a Black Bay needs a silver chapter... and the chapter on the SNZF is huge, making it look odd.
> 
> I realize this isn't a BB exactly, but it is the black Dagaz BB dial.
> 
> ...


Of course this is a subjective matter and opinion, I personally think the same, these chapter rings look disproportionately large compared to the rest of the watch, dial, bezel, etc... but some don't care or even like the combination.

The real problem here is that these dials were not meant for the Sea Urchin. The markers and circle are too far in toward the center of the dial leaving a large margin between the edge and the markers. True these are "homages" and so a little compromise is needed in order to work.

As far as I know Dagaz designed and produces the newer dials (different types not FFF or BB ones) to have less "dead space" around the edge making for a better fit and look.

When doing these kind of projects one should keep in mind the different configurations of the different models, since the Sea Urchin and the Stargate for example have tighter inner chapter rings making some dials not fitting properly for example. I remember trying to fit a SKX dial into a Stargate case and the outer edge of some of the markers ended up under the chapter ring... Heck, for that matter the longer hands of the FFF would not fit on a Stargate either...

The good thing is that this thread has lots of photos of many different watches, models, and combinations so one can check out the cases and parts and have an idea of what to expect in the end.


----------



## Desinori (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

My modded Seiko SKX007. A Japanisch Bundesflieger? :-d









w/ Dagaz Tridot Insert
Murphy Coin Bezel
Steinhart Flieger strap.

Not sure If I'm buying the strap combo though - something feels odd about putting leather on a something meant for the water...


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

dZeak said:


> The SRP637 is a great watch for the price, but the hands and indices don't quite match, IMHO. I tried different hands, and finally went with a different dial.
> 
> I gave it a '007 dial and double domed sapphire from Crystaltimes. It now looks a whole lot better. The dial makes it more toolish and less fancy, while it matches perfectly with the stock hands. The chapter ring and DD sapphire work together to give it great depth.
> 
> ...


Super simple but I really like this one! Personally I have really grown to appreciate the beauty of the stock SKX dial after experimenting with many of the mod options. Consider trying an alternate chapter ring to better match the smoothness of the dial?

If I ever get ahold of a baby tuna like this I will definitely try an SKX dial as an option.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Plain









VS.

Engraved


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Engraved looks amazing. You do it yourself by hand?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

...levi said:


> Hi Guys,
> Here is another recent mod of mine. This one is subtle but I am very happy with it and it has taken up a significant spot in my weekly rotation.
> 
> A standard SKX, fitted with a stock dark blue dial from my SKX009. I wasn't a fan of the pepsi bezel so I used a heavily worn vintage black bezel that has since faded to a perfect dark blue to match the dial. I then used bright white plongeur hands with an oversized dot on the sweep hand that I felt goes perfectly with the beautiful dots of the dial. Fitted a Dagaz Thick Dome crystal with blue AR, and I brushed the case to round out the look.
> ...


I love the stock dial. 
And that sweep hand is just made for that dail: where did you get it?


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

crappysurfer said:


> Best watch imo for the BB homage is the SKX033/1


Indeed!!

Now if we could just talk Seiko into producing them again...


----------



## noormanism (Apr 18, 2014)

RSDA said:


> SKX007.
> 
> Hands, dial, chapter ring: Dagaz
> 
> ...


I love that finishing


----------



## noormanism (Apr 18, 2014)

I just saw my friend mods, he do mods with his midsize diver 4205-0158. Custom brass shroud, custom brass bezel. Looks good, enjoy the pic


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

arttylux said:


> I love the stock dial.
> And that sweep hand is just made for that dail: where did you get it?


Got the entire hand set from eBay seller _kontrolSports!_. I believe it is the dragon shroud folks.


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

...levi said:


> Got the entire hand set from eBay seller kontrolSports. I believe it is the dragon shroud folks.


Thank you


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

arttylux said:


> Thank you


Arttylux, my mistake, the seller is actually: kontrolSports!
there are two of them, make sure you search for the one with the exclamation mark at the end.


----------



## lex_xv2 (Jun 20, 2012)

My Seiko mod


----------



## lex_xv2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Seiko mod super diver


----------



## lex_xv2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Super diver final version with that very special bezel found on the bay


----------



## lex_xv2 (Jun 20, 2012)

My SKX031 mod with ceramic bezel insert


----------



## lex_xv2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Skx007 mod sub style with magnifier


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko SNKM77 with Steinhart Ocean One Vintage Red original hour and minute hands (C3) Seconds hand from Yobokies.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Have been quite a long time lurker on F21, learning and checking all of the ideas for modding 
Just wanted to share with you my recent sharky mod,

Cheers


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

carlowus said:


>


Looks great! Share the details with me please!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

EDIT


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

What do you think ?


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

...levi said:


> Another mod I wanted to share with everyone.
> 
> This one is a bit of an extreme mod...
> 
> ...


This should be named "Roulette".


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Sprint Veloce said:


> What do you think ?


I think you have a lot of fake dials there! ;-)


----------



## Ananta (May 1, 2015)

Not my mod. I saw this on Yahoo Japan Auctions and its freaking crazy.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

deluded said:


> Looks great! Share the details with me please!


I included them at the beginning of the post now.


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

I've been recently thinking about putting a skx or sumo dial in here.... Got it for the looks at the time but the 1000m just bugs me now


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

onomato said:


> I've been recently thinking about putting a skx or sumo dial in here.... Got it for the looks at the time but the 1000m just bugs me now


Something like this?










I like it!

Skx007 dial
Skx007 hands with 7002 seconds hand
Yobokies DLC insert

One of my favorites mods that I own.

Enviado desde mi SGP611 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Sorry, the pic are face down










Enviado desde mi SGP611 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Oh nice, thanks man. I've been looking everywhere for that mod in real life, not too shabby! 


antcastillo said:


> Sorry, the pic are face down
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

arttylux said:


> This should be named "Roulette".


You inspired me arttylux. This one's for you. I didn't have a roulette wheel so I had to settle for playing cards 

SKX009
Sans bezel
Crown guards filed off
Brushed case
Big Bubble sapphire
Clear caseback
NH35 hand wind & hack movement
Longines Record dial
Plongeur hands with Soxa sweep hand
Leather zulu strap with red accents


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

lex_xv2 said:


> Skx007 mod sub style with magnifier


The cyclops is a nice touch. Was it difficult to align and adhere? What kind of adhesive did you have to use?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

...levi said:


> You inspired me arttylux. This one's for you. I didn't have a roulette wheel so I had to settle for playing cards
> 
> SKX009
> Sans bezel
> ...


Thank you!
This would also look great with a coin or smooth edge bezel and an all black inlay, kinda like this:


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

the Crown guard - Off is a nice mod.
With a MM300 dial + hands , its will be a killer !


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

xzqt said:


> the Crown guard - Off is a nice mod.
> With a MM300 dial + hands , its will be a killer !


Agreed!

I've actually been on the lookout for a MM dial, 300 or otherwise. I just can't seem to fine a place that will supply them (any help would be appreciated), as I'm not quite ready to buy a Marine Master just to use the dial


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

...levi said:


> Agreed!
> 
> I've actually been on the lookout for a MM dial, 300 or otherwise. I just can't seem to fine a place that will supply them (any help would be appreciated), as I'm not quite ready to buy a Marine Master just to use the dial


think yobokies has a look-alike dial and hands.
Its dial feel also made for the 7S so its a breeze with these mod.

2 mod i always wanted to do but lack the machinery.
1) crown guard - off
2) drill thru lug


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*



xzqt said:


> think yobokies has a look-alike dial and hands.
> Its dial feel also made for the 7S so its a breeze with these mod.
> 
> 2 mod i always wanted to do but lack the machinery.
> ...


If your brave you can put the case in a vice and go at the crown guards with a coarse hand file (which is what I did). Only took me about half an hour. Getting the final surface lines to flow was the tricky part, you can use the way the surface reflects the light to see the imperfections and slowly smooth them out.

I also tried a drill through lug mod once on a drill press... It did not go very well and my holes ended up crooked 

I'll look into the Yobokies dial, I think I mistook the MM300 dial though... I've been searching for a tuna dial with the round marks at 3, 6, & 9.

Sent from the Exactlocation using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

carlowus said:


> I included them at the beginning of the post now.


I saw how cheap these are on the auction site and have a couple questions:
Is that case really 40mm? Is the stock bracelet wearable?
Your mod looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

I'm gathering tools at the moment. Do you use a loupe when modding?
Do I need expensive tweezers for this kind of work?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Bauta said:


> I'm gathering tools at the moment. Do you use a loupe when modding?
> Do I need expensive tweezers for this kind of work?


I usually don't use any kind of lens or loupe but you should consider it if you need to see close enough. actually I would suggest one of these because they are easy to use, affordable and they work. Not this particular one but whate










As for the tweezers, they don't need to be expensive but they do need to be a good quality to be able to pick up the small parts like the hands, with certainty and without damaging.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Bauta said:


> I'm gathering tools at the moment. Do you use a loupe when modding?
> Do I need expensive tweezers for this kind of work?


Out of all my tools I use my tweezers the most. You don't need to go super high end, but as the last poster said you should go for quality. I got a set of 5 or 6 different ones branded AVEN from Amazon. IIRC I spent around 30 dollars. They are excellent quality and I have had no problem, although I really only use one or two out of the whole set, a fine pointed tip and a bent pointed tip (good for holding screws). The other 3 I have never used, so you may be able to save money by carefully selecting the right ones individually.

I have a loupe but I only use it for inspection, not for actually working.

Sent from the Exactlocation using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

...levi said:


> Out of all my tools I use my tweezers the most. You don't need to go super high end, but as the last poster said you should go for quality. I got a set of 5 or 6 different ones branded AVEN from Amazon. IIRC I spent around 30 dollars. They are excellent quality and I have had no problem, although I really only use one or two out of the whole set, a fine pointed tip and a bent pointed tip (good for holding screws). The other 3 I have never used, so you may be able to save money by carefully selecting the right ones individually.
> 
> I have a loupe but I only use it for inspection, not for actually working.


Thanks a lot! Does the quality of the loupe matter a lot for an amateur?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Bauta said:


> Thanks a lot! Does the quality of the loupe matter a lot for an amateur?


It's really up to you and my guess it would depend on how much time you spend using it. I have a cheap one and never use it, I also have a set of those magnifiers lenses you wear on your head and used them twice in 3 years I had them. The loupe I use twice... just not my kind of tool.

But I imagine that if someone uses one a lot, he should be comfortable for him and above all it should work well for whatever he needs to do.

In my experience, I would steer away from too cheap, but would never spend too much on something like that. Not having experience though I can't suggest any brand or model.


----------



## lex_xv2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Blancpain FivtyFive Fathom mod


----------



## lex_xv2 (Jun 20, 2012)

SKX031 BB tribute with Mercedes


----------



## lex_xv2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Any advise on removing a Sumo Bezel
Read an old post from 2009 but it seemed abit Scary lol. If Anyone as a "pro" technic, pls share. My wife offered me one And i want to mod It.
Thanks


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

lex_xv2 said:


> Any advise on removing a Sumo Bezel
> Read an old post from 2009 but it seemed abit Scary lol. If Anyone as a "pro" technic, pls share. My wife offered me one And i want to mod It.
> Thanks


hold the watch in your left hand, push bezel with your thumb. This will compress the gasket. With your right hand take a small pen knife/pocket knife opposite your left thumb and insert it between the bezel and case. Rotate your wrist like you're revving a motorcycle and it pops off. Tape can be your friend.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


> hold the watch in your left hand, push bezel with your thumb. This will compress the gasket. With your right hand take a small pen knife/pocket knife opposite your left thumb and insert it between the bezel and case. Rotate your wrist like you're revving a motorcycle and it pops off. Tape can be your friend.


^like this ?

I found a Bergeon watch knife (4932) better than a cheapo one.
This is what happened when I couldn't get a bezel off and I was being impatient with my cheapo knife...got angry...forced at the bezel hard and slipped!...ouch here's my scar...









It was a particular tricky old bezel though...never had an issue with an SKX007/009, even with the cheap knife that came in a set...my recent solar SNE107 was a pain though!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Create with spare parts i got... Turn out unexpectedly nice...


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Last bit of the mod. Oversize crown fitted. I am loving this mod and quite pleased with myself as this is my first ever mod.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Some macro shots for all of you


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

noormanism said:


> I just saw my friend mods, he do mods with his midsize diver 4205-0158. Custom brass shroud, custom brass bezel. Looks good, enjoy the pic
> View attachment 5658242
> View attachment 5658250
> View attachment 5658258












That watch looks a lot like mine!


----------



## noormanism (Apr 18, 2014)

This is my mods metamorphosis of skx007, custom shroud and crown from Ridwan monteurhorloges.



CharlieBandroid said:


> That watch looks a lot like mine!


You do mods with seiko midsize 4205 too?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Mokume-gane dial. Coming soon, to a mod near you.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> Mokume-gane dial. Coming soon, to a mod near you.


Very nice.

Is it etched or is that the gane textures? I'm sure there will be an announcement as to when/where? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Is it etched or is that the gane textures? I'm sure there will be an announcement as to when/where? Inquiring minds want to know.


That's just the texture, no etching here. Updates can be found on my website.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

New hands.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

noormanism said:


> This is my mods metamorphosis of skx007, custom shroud and crown from Ridwan monteurhorloges.
> 
> You do mods with seiko midsize 4205 too?


The watch is an SKX007, with TheTigerUK custom machining and shroud of bronze (thanks John!). The dial, hands and crystal are from Dagaz (thanks Jake!), and not seen in this picture, but installed tonight are the Dave Murphy bezel with lumed red (glass) "sub" insert from Yokobies (thanks Harold!). The crown is from DragonShroud.. not sure who to thank on that. I took off the SKX009 bezel and insert.

Had a little fit with one of the crowns from DragonShroud - defect. But.... I'll say with great admiration, that Duarte at NEWW saw the project through to completion, and was patient, and did his usual excellent craftsmanship. All the parts suppliers are great. True gentlemen to deal with, but Duarte... having to be the guy who worked at my direction, had to put up with my whims... and he did an admirable job.

I'll get a snap or two when the light is favorable, and post the same here


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Cool 6309-7040 ;-)


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Custom leather straps :-!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Spent the day learning how to work the lathe and mill. Made these red mokume gane dials (also lacquered the black&white one from before). The red stuff fluoresces under UV, which is the different between the two red photos.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Bronze shroud by TheTigerUK, the 2nd one in existence. Hands, dial, crystal from Dagaz, Murphy Bezel, Yobokies insert (lumed), and crown by DragonShroud. The donor came from Seiko3s on Rakuten. Many thanks to all who helped, especially Duarte at NEWW.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*









Sumo inspired by another member -- damn, can't remember who had done this -- wanted to give credit.

Yobokie bezel insert
Dagaz hands
Crystaltimes double dome with red A/R - looks more purple (not complaining - stunning in person)
Dial from Rob
Strapcode endmill


----------



## mrdoty (Sep 12, 2011)

I win!

Just kidding we are all kicking Butt!


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

SKX031, originally modified by Noah Fuller back in the day, which I recently acquired through a trade. Thought it most appropriate to go with a Fuller 6 dial and Dagaz sapphire, bezel insert, and stiletto hands. Also upgraded the old 7S to a 4R36. I think I stole the dial/hands combo idea from one of DP's stellar watches. It's not the easiest watch to read, but it looks so cool, I really don't care.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)




----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

Since you modders know everything: anyone know of a red, flat bezel insert 36mm outer diameter? I am trying to mod my citizen NY0040... I can even live with 36,5 mm and work it a bit....


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's a mod not posted before, w,ell i don't think so, wore it today. Sitting on the Ducati..


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

Just a simple Submaniner mod...


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

I've been wanting to do a snowflake mod for a while. I finally got all of the parts together and an old donor case. I also just posted this in the thread dedicated to snowflakes. Here is the build:

Seiko 7S26-0040 Case
7S26 Movement
Snowflake Hands (Dagaz)
Aftermarket 6309 clone dial, hand painted by me to extend the indices
Ceramic bezel insert
Double Dome sapphire (Crystal Times)
Removed crown guards
7S26-0020 Crown
Horoween Cromexel zulu strap (C&B)
Monster chapter ring, sanded down and cut into sections
Brushed case

The bezel insert cracked when I was installing it, so together with the rough quality of the dial this looks like a worn vintage piece. Not sure if I'll try to further refine it with new parts or if I'll leave as is. Time will tell...


----------



## flexoffender (Jun 16, 2014)

My Timex mod- showing off some patina for you guys


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

yourturn.id said:


> Just a simple Submaniner mod...
> 
> View attachment 5759154


What is this dial?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*

I loved the look of the new Murphy bezel so much on the solar diver, that I did an orange diver mod too-

Watches= Seiko SNE107+109
Bezel= Murphy
Inserts= Yobokies DLC on the black, Dagaz Mariner on the Orange
Crystals= Double Dome from Crystaltimes (made for the monster) blue AR on the black, yellow AR on the orange

























Also I modded an SRP Monster-

Dial-369 from MCWW 
Hands-bought on the sales forum from Donkeykong74 (Borealis snowflake hands).
Crystal-Dagaz

























Blue lume on dial and hands...


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

109 is a stunner! Nice job mate. 
Is it stock skx007 jubilee on it?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*



v1triol said:


> 109 is a stunner! Nice job mate.
> Is it stock skx007 jubilee on it?


Thanks ?

It's got 20mm lugs, so I'm guessing it's the bracelet from the mid size Seiko diver.

(I got it here-

http://chronograph.com/store/mli_viewItem.asp?idproduct=3536 )


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

Parnis DSSD, lefty modded, Cincuenta Brazas dial (Fifty Fathoms, in Portugese).


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

My little moded Citizen NY0040-25. I would like to have minute hand a little thick and probably blue or black. Well maybe one day


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

vladg said:


> My little moded Citizen NY0040-25. I would like to have minute hand a little thick and probably blue or black. Well maybe one day


Nice.

Are the hand measurements for Citizen Eco's the same as Seiko Quartz?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Last of my black sterile dial mods.

Silver is next...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

HO...LY Mother of Darth!!! b-) 



c5k0 said:


> View attachment 5779538
> 
> 
> Last of my black sterile dial mods.
> ...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

An old mod, re-modified with a sawtooth bezel + new Planet insert (came with it).
The bezel I chose comes bead blasted, to better match my blasted case.
The fit is very snug - just the way I like it.  
I removed the click ring, as I no longer had any need for it.
The bezel won't be turning unless I WANT it to.

NOTE: DAGAZ inserts will fit fine, but it's a bit tight going in.

Source: _One Second Closer_, Poland (Same as _Dr. Seikostain_ on eBay)


----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

c5k0 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Are the hand measurements for Citizen Eco's the same as Seiko Quartz?


Im not sure about it. This hands from DG 2813 movement.
Dimensions of Miyota 8203 hands are 1.53, 1.0, 0.17mm. Longest hand 13mm.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Stargate


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Another RE-mod. Same style Sawtooth bezel. With a SOXA dial. 
Oddly, the dial has a soft "champagne" glow to it. But it's OK, I like it.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> Another RE-mod. Same style Sawtooth bezel. With a SOXA dial.
> Oddly, the dial has a soft "champagne" glow to it. But it's OK, I like it.
> 
> View attachment 5788818
> ...


With a razor bracelet and a sawtooth bezel that thing looks dangerous! 

Joking aside, that's a great mod mate ?


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> With a razor bracelet and a sawtooth bezel that thing looks dangerous!
> 
> Joking aside, that's a great mod mate ?


Looking sharp!


----------



## halaku (Aug 28, 2014)

skx007 mod with dagaz dial and strapcode bracelet ..


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

I've gotta give some of these away!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Another RE-mod. The SOXA thing didn't work out. I'll just get a DOXA one day.
But this turned out nicely. SKX009 - with a navy blue chapter ring. 
A kinda "Marina" version, with a leftover Seiko 5 dial.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Joking aside, that's a great mod mate 


Thank you Johnny, that means a lot coming from a "Ninja" grade modder such as yourself. ;-)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Seiko SNK809 with Yobokies pilot dial and Dagaz seconds hand.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

crappysurfer said:


> I've gotta give some of these away!


That's awesome! The black looks especially cool. 
Do they have dial feet?


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Black Bay Homage

Seiko SNZH
Dagaz dial, hands, bezel.
Leather NATO

































(...why do some of my photos upload sideways? Aargh...)


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Gilt SKX FFF 
For any SKX mod, you really need to have a super/monster dome crystal in order to magnify the dial, otherwise the dial looks hilariously and cheaply small, which is what I see with most people's mods (especially those Black Bay ones). 
-Monster dome sapphire w/ yellow AR
-Murphy coin-edge bezel
-Dagaz vintage red sub insert
-Yobokies gilt FFF dial and hands
-Brushed chapter ring
-Strapcode Super Oyster


----------



## faiz (Jul 15, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> View attachment 5725778
> 
> 
> New hands.


What is this watch? It's so cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

faiz said:


> What is this watch? It's so cool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

SNZJ55 with SNZJ59 chapter ring
Dagaz dial
Dagaz hands
Strapcode 007 super oyster (no modification required).


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Very nice. What model was your base for the mod?



carlowus said:


>


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;gt;*

Mods please delete.


----------



## veberz (Apr 12, 2014)

6309-7040


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

Picked up two AR coated low dome Sapphires from Dr.seikostain and got a nice gift package including a blank black bezel insert, two double sided tape pieces for such, a nice silver chapter ring that I put in along with the AR sapphire in my SKX mod.. totally has changed the look of it and I love it more than ever.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

This one looks SHARK-resistant! :-! 



Chronopolis said:


> Another RE-mod. Same style Sawtooth bezel. With a SOXA dial.
> Oddly, the dial has a soft "champagne" glow to it. But it's OK, I like it.
> 
> View attachment 5788818
> ...


----------



## JHopp (Dec 4, 2012)

Already someone here who performed an Omega Seamaster 300 SPECTRE SKX Mod? Could be interesting!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



whitemb said:


> Very nice. What model was your base for the mod?


Seiko SNK809 with Yobokies pilot dial and Dagaz seconds hand.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Excellent! Thank you. <begins unabashed copy-mod>



carlowus said:


> Seiko SNK809 with Yobokies pilot dial and Dagaz seconds hand.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

This was made using a brand new Seiko SNKM75 watch with the latest movement, an original Seiko SKX009 dial (dark blue) original white Seiko Stargate hour and minute hands and another original Seiko seconds hand.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I like this 7002 yellow dial, SKX011 insert


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Monster Tuna Unleashed!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Would people be interested in hand engraved smooth bezels for the SKX?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


> Would people be interested in hand engraved smooth bezels for the SKX?


Of course!
Sample pics?


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


> Would people be interested in hand engraved smooth bezels for the SKX?


I would be down for at least one.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Whoa!!!!!!!!! Very nice!

Where did you get the hands?


----------



## babyface (Jun 6, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*








turn out quite nice ...


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



skylinegtr_34 said:


> Monster Tuna Unleashed!
> 
> View attachment 5823130


Nice one! ;-)


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



skylinegtr_34 said:


> Monster Tuna Unleashed!
> 
> View attachment 5823130


Nice hands and nice crystal but I prefer the stock dial. You should try a Sumo or a Stargate dial :-!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Seiko Explorer project, the base model is a used Seiko 5 to which I installed a movement with black date and day wheels, a set of mercedes hands and a olive color zulu strap. The watch is 39mm in diameter and has 20mm lugs.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


> Would people be interested in hand engraved smooth bezels for the SKX?


similar to a child's interest in Baskin Robbins


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Aha, ok I'll get some photos up today or tomorrow. They wont be _cheap_ but they'll be incredibly awesome!


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Black Bay blue,

All the usual suspects, SNZH, Dagaz Dial, hands, bezel insert. I really like how it turned out.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Here's the chevron patterned one. I've got a gorgeous oak leaf patterned one as well.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

_*FANTASTIC! *_

That looks amazing!


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Yes, please.



crappysurfer said:


> Here's the chevron patterned one. I've got a gorgeous oak leaf patterned one as well.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

WANTWANTWANT!!!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

And here's the oak leaf one, this mod I'm thinking will get a super oyster and a domed sapphire as well.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Post your mods here =>*

I don't have any pics yet, but I just dropped off my heavily modded SKX007 at my watchsmith and when he's done with it, it's gonna be mostly back to stock parts. I decided the 007 is too iconic to not own a stock version. I'll have him assemble another one with the spares I have lying around.

It's gonna be quite a wait. But there'll be pics once it's ready!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

does anyone do a bezel that looks like the Seiko ANA pilot?

not my watch









but an SKX makes a reasonable case for a mod, with the right bezel!


----------



## epicenter (Jan 1, 2014)

Love it! Classy! Looks very expensive!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

I decided the leaf bezel needed a more Autumn themed photo


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

@crappysurfer, did you make the engravings by yourself?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

On a bund. 
Bezel insert lumed.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Sprint Veloce said:


> I like this 7002 yellow dial, SKX011 insert


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

This is an SKX171, but with an original SKX007 black bezel & insert, Dagaz hands and sapphire crystal.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


> Aha, ok I'll get some photos up today or tomorrow. They wont be _cheap_ but they'll be incredibly awesome!


nice, i'm definitely looking into getting at least one - really stands out on dark watches


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

The Silver Surfer!!! |> |> b-)



c5k0 said:


> View attachment 5856138


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Sprint Veloce said:


>


You are my inspiration.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

c5k0 said:


> View attachment 5856138


A very nice and clean mod. The shark mesh bracelet is the perfect match. Well done.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

SNE107

My very first mod.
I'm extremely pleased with the outcome.
SNE109 will be the next one I do.

Murphy bezel + Dagaz insert = awesome transformation.










Before.



















During the mod.



















After.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Playing around, trying to get some good photos...

Lightly modded SNZF17, H and M hands from SNZH, Yobokies bezel insert.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


> Here's the chevron patterned one. I've got a gorgeous oak leaf patterned one as well.


Well done OP! It's a pity there are no smooth bezels for sumo - your engraving would complement that case even better.


----------



## Rommel Rajaguguk (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

SNZF21

Dagaz Rose Gold BB Dial
Dagaz SNZF Semi Matte Chapter Ring
Yobokies Rose Gold Hands
Dagaz SNZF Domed Sapphire
Custom Bezel Insert
V28 Customs Zulu Strap









































Anyone interested with those watches can PM me. Thanks.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

007 hiding in there


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


>


Holy bezel, Crappysurfer!
Does it turn the water to wine or are you water resistant testing it?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



arttylux said:


> Holy bezel, Crappysurfer!
> Does it turn the water to wine or are you water resistant testing it?


It just turns it into vodka


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

All the better....


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> An old mod, re-modified with a sawtooth bezel + new Planet insert (came with it).
> NOTE: DAGAZ inserts will fit fine, but it's a bit tight going in.
> 
> Source: _One Second Closer_, Poland (Same as _Dr. Seikostain_ on eBay)
> ...


chron,

i did not get a sawtooth from dr seikostain's, but i did end up getting the sapphire mirror bezel insert:









wish he still had that stainless planet ocean bezel insert for sale, but this will do nicely


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Not very creative, but I like it: SKX171 with Murphy coin edge bezel and stock insert:









And my SKX007 with hands from MCWW and insert from Dagaz:


----------



## James T. Kirk© (Aug 20, 2012)

Ooh, these are really cool!


----------



## James T. Kirk© (Aug 20, 2012)

I recently made a complete post about "my" mod, to be read here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/firs...ded-feels-like-new-watch-somehow-2531610.html

And here are some pics...


----------



## kosmosky (Jun 24, 2013)

My first mod. Skx007 with coin edge bezel ring, DLC coated bezel insert and dark brown leather NATO.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

kosmosky said:


> My first mod. Skx007 with coin edge bezel ring, DLC coated bezel insert and dark brown leather NATO.
> 
> View attachment 5894450


Nice mod. Mind me asking how your bezel is staying on? I have coin edge from Yobokies and although it snaps on easy enough, it pops off quite easily. I am worried about loosing it and thinking of fixing it in place. Any clues or advice would be appreciated


----------



## kosmosky (Jun 24, 2013)

stonehead887 said:


> Nice mod. Mind me asking how your bezel is staying on? I have coin edge from Yobokies and although it snaps on easy enough, it pops off quite easily. I am worried about loosing it and thinking of fixing it in place. Any clues or advice would be appreciated


Well, my sits in place without any problems. Maybe you didn't press it hard enough? Do you have a gap between bezel ring and case ?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

kosmosky said:


> Well, my sits in place without any problems. Maybe you didn't press it hard enough? Do you have a gap between bezel ring and case ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I think it is on ok, I have pushed it down really hard and it sits pretty much flush to the case. Looks the same as my stock 009 bezel. Was wondering if I can fit an extra gasket or something. Maybe I am fiddling with it too much but after I fitted it I gave it a pull to see how fast it was on and it popped of real easy


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

stonehead887 said:


> I think it is on ok, I have pushed it down really hard and it sits pretty much flush to the case. Looks the same as my stock 009 bezel. Was wondering if I can fit an extra gasket or something. Maybe I am fiddling with it too much but after I fitted it I gave it a pull to see how fast it was on and it popped of real easy


If this is constructed the same as the original one, it should have a gasket in it. Did you use the original gasket or an aftermarket one? Some of the gaskets are thinner and could cause this problem, at least with certain bezels. The original Seiko one usually is thicker, or at least is thicker compared to the ones from Dagaz for example.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

carlowus said:


> If this is constructed the same as the original one, it should have a gasket in it. Did you use the original gasket or an aftermarket one? Some of the gaskets are thinner and could cause this problem, at least with certain bezels. The original Seiko one usually is thicker, or at least is thicker compared to the ones from Dagaz for example.


I will check it out. It looked like the bezel had a gasket fitted so I didn't check any further but will certainly investigate a bit more. I may end up getting thicker one anyway to so how that goes. many thanks for the tip


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

stonehead887 said:


> I will check it out. It looked like the bezel had a gasket fitted so I didn't check any further but will certainly investigate a bit more. I may end up getting thicker one anyway to so how that goes. many thanks for the tip


The gasket which comes with the yobokies bezel is thinner than the original so it fits a little loose. I replaced mine with the original bezel's gasket ring and now it is perfect.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

Another completed mod of mine. My old SNZG09 (Green color) seemed like the perfect candidate to fit a hand-winding NH35 movement as the crown does not screw down, making hand-winding easy and smooth. I fit an oversized/big-crown which makes hand-winding a pleasure and fits with the big-crown pilot theme. I replaced the green chapter ring with a black one, used an ETA dial I had lying around as well as some other mods to get the final result.

SNZG base
NH35 hacking & hand-winding movement
10mm Oversize crown installed (redroosteruk)
Sinn style matte dial (ETA)
Pilot hands (Yobokies)
Domed sapphire crystal (CrystalTimes)


----------



## Burgunder (Oct 5, 2015)

Splendid være did you get the NH35 movement?


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Burgunder said:


> Splendid være did you get the NH35 movement?


Got it on eBay. If you search there are usually a few. You can also source them from cousinsuk or pull them from a cheap invicta.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Planet Monster


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

...levi said:


> . I fit an oversized/big-crown which makes hand-winding a pleasure and fits with the big-crown pilot theme.


Could I ask about the source of the oversized crow please.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*



Boogey Man said:


> Could I ask about the source of the oversized crow please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


No problem.
Search for redroosteruk on the bay. The dust free crown tube on the seiko's like the one I modded has a 2.5mm protruding tube. So if you get a crown that accepts a 2.5mm tube it will fit beautifully. Do not get the water proof versions, as they will not fit on this style of Seiko case.
Hope that helps!

P.s. I updated the original post with this info as well.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



...levi said:


> No problem.
> Search for redroosteruk on the bay. The dust free crown tube on the seiko's like the one I modded has a 2.5mm protruding tube. So if you get a crown that accepts a 2.5mm tube it will fit beautifully. Do not get the water proof versions, as they will not fit on this style of Seiko case.
> Hope that helps!
> 
> P.s. I updated the original post with this info as well.


Does it still allow the basic water resist?


----------



## Burgunder (Oct 5, 2015)

...levi said:


> Got it on eBay. If you search there are usually a few. You can also source them from cousinsuk or pull them from a cheap invicta.


Thx a lot


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



timetellinnoob said:


> Does it still allow the basic water resist?


In my implementation it seems to create a basic seal similar to the stock crown, although I have not conducted any tests.


----------



## James T. Kirk© (Aug 20, 2012)

Very nice bezel, indeed, love the insert too!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SKX007

Lot of work to obtain..........

...... just a vintage looking stock skx (in my vision).

In person the shades of the dial (slate 009), the aged lume, the grey insert (matt little faded 007), the black day/date wheels, the domed sapphire and the 3 silver broad hands *do their job!

*My skills to take picture to show these subtle colours matching is = to 0!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## hertz3333 (Oct 6, 2015)

007 with blue AR domed crystal and silver sword hands from Dagaz. Already ordered orange minute hand and aluminum chapter ring.



















Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

LeeMorgan said:


> SKX007
> 
> Lot of work to obtain..........
> 
> ...


Very Well done Francesco, it looks great!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Fifty Five Fathoms 

Just got this one done (yeah, I realize the party ended a couple of years ago).


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Better with the red seconds or white seconds? Hmmmm


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Hmmm. Coming soon in a few cool colors!


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> Better with the red seconds or white seconds? Hmmmm


I tend to lean towards red personally. This mod would be great with either.

FYI, dial arrived safe and sound. Waiting for hands from Rob - will take a while....


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Bezel and chapter ring swap for the SSA along with ZULU strap.

SNJZ gets new hands and NATO in the spirit of JB opening weekend.

(sry I do not own the black/gray stripes)


----------



## seikodiveman (Nov 8, 2015)

Mine seems like a classic uneventful mod but I love it. Apocalypse Now/Abyss mod on the 6308-7040 with 6105 dial and hands. Miss the hacking feature though. Any thoughts on how I could spruce this up to a more one of a kind mod?


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



The Watcher said:


> 007 hiding in there
> 
> View attachment 5870554


wow, well done!


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*









SKX007 first one I did by myself.
New dial new insert and regulated to -3sec/day.


----------



## gian.fro (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Second post.

6309-7040 
7002-7020 dial 
Dagaz domed sapphire 
Yobokies Stype hour hand 
Yobokies MM type minute hand 
Custom made bezel from gnarly 
Yobokies Engraved SS + DLC coated Big # INSERT 
Dagaz second hand


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

SKX013 with BB dial and hands, modified by NEWW.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

duplicate


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

A little mod on my Halios:


----------



## JohnAndrew (Aug 26, 2011)

Couple mods on my 16803:


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Teaser pic....









Anybody know how to remove the bezel off this case?


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

started life as a 007 - now with a taste of brown









(ps - for the life of me i wonder why no 12 color bezel inserts available anywhere? someone is missing out on an opportunity to sell some)


----------



## seikodiveman (Nov 8, 2015)

Classic 6309-7040 with. 6105 mod on the Dial and hands on a jubilee. Refurb beautifully done by mt apo from the Philippines.


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

SNZH55 mod with SKX-Jubilee bracelet


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

A re-mod.
Added a Murphy Coin Edge bezel instead of the smooth one.
It still has something I don't like.
What doesn't match? The Zulu? The tinted sapphire?
Bah, I keep trying changes ;-)


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

What was modded on you Halios Tropik? I can't see it.


----------



## gatormac (Apr 22, 2014)

Just slightly modded Aquaracer. The polished bezel nobs were high gloss bead blasted to tone down the polish, and the polished case and bracelet sides, as well as the hands, were brushed. Lume on the hands and dial were changed to a tan lume to give an old tritium look. Changed it from a dressy diver to full tool watch with a vintage look.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Planet Monster
> 
> 
> > Never liked Mk III monsters, but it turns out that their dials suit pretty well for these mods


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

gm78 said:


> SNZH55 mod with SKX-Jubilee bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5957978


Shawiiiing!


----------



## Ponder (Aug 19, 2014)

gm78 said:


> Not very creative, but I like it: SKX171 with Murphy coin edge bezel and stock insert:
> 
> View attachment 5879722
> 
> ...


What band. Truly nice.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

Does anybody know the SNZF crystal size? I want to install a domed mineral.

Since I'm waiting for my crystal press, I cant just take the original out to measure.
Thanks!


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Ponder said:


> What band. Truly nice.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


That looks a lot like a Super Engineer from Strapcode.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Boogey Man said:


> That looks a lot like a Super Engineer from Strapcode.


Exactly! But the solid oyster fits well in my eyes, too. ;-)


----------



## Montijo (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is my latest 6309 mod


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

I posted this in other forums but I guess it should be here too:

Seiko SKX171 Silver Reef

This came to me as a used Seiko SKX171. The dial has an interesting story, I originally got a Tsunami with that dial and swapped it for something else. I then installed that dial on another watch and sold. A year or more later, after that watch had been sold another few times, I saw it on sale again and I contacted the owner to see if I could get it back. I did not have a lot of cash but after a little communication I worked out that I could replace that dial with another one I had, so the owner sent me the watch, I did the swap and got the dial back.

The dial is from Dagaz, metallic silver and it is nice. The only reason I wanted it was that I wanted to have in my collection a silver dialed diver. I have black, blue and orange dials already and this would complement the collection.

I replaced the original movement with a new one because I wanted to have the white disc with the date numbers on it to better match the dial color and markers. After months of research I was finally able to get the hands I wanted, the hands from the Seiko Sea Urchin white dial. The seconds hand is from another Seiko but I don't remember which one, I had it in my parts storage for a while, waiting to be used... The bracelet is original Seiko Jubilee. Lume is nice and very similar one of the best to come from Noah/Jake.























































Seiko SKX Military MKII

This is another used SKX diver that I got, it was already half modded with a domed sapphire crystal and the Murphy bezel. I installed the MKII military dial without the date and the hands. I also installed the current bezel insert.

I also found a oyster bracelet for it and installed that too. I much prefer bracelets for my watches now days. Lume is nice and bright, although since there is little lume paint it is not as visible and powerful as other Seiko dive watches.























































Seiko SARG007

This is a really interesting watch. First of all some call it Alpinist in some of the forums, however I have not seen any reference from Seiko that they are in fact part of that series. However the watch itself is a great combination of features including sapphire crystal and 6r15 movement, rotating internal bezel and signed crown. The watch is 40mm large and feels as solid as an SKX diver and about the same size. In fact it even looks a little larger because of the large dial and big crown. The military style works well with me and the only thing I did not care for was the seconds hand which originally had the lume pip on the tail end. I just did not like the look of it and found the current one, MKII military seconds hand which, in my opinion, perfectly matches the other hands and dial.

this came to me with a leather strap and after a few attempts of finding a bracelet without spending an arm and a leg, I put on it this Seiko 5 folded bracelet. It fits perfectly and looks just fine on the wrist. It might not be high end but it works.























































Seiko SARG005

Same story as above, the only thing I did on this was to replace the seconds hand that had the lume dot on the tail end. This seconds hand comes from a Seiko FFF white dial. The dial of this watch is one of the nicest I have seen. Cream color metallic, it has a really nice shine that my poor camera equipment and my even poorer photographic skills can't reproduce. I tried to the best of my abilities but none of my pictures really show the beauty of this dial.

The watch came with the original bracelet which is really nice although lack in micro adjustments. Overall an awesome watch with a good quality 6r15 movement, sapphire crystal and the perfect size for most people, 40mm. Large modern and signed crown looks great to me and the internal rotating cardinal point bezel is cool.


















































































Seiko SARG003

This is the latest addition and I actually have not worn the watch yet. Same deal here, 40mm case, sapphire crystal, 6r15 movement, large signed crown, internal rotating bezel, nice bracelet, raised and chrome framed hour markers and the same seconds hand with the lume dot on the tail end...

The watch looks perfect to me but I just thought that it would look better with a different seconds hand. So I sourced a Omega Aquaterra seconds hand and really like the result. True I was going to do something else, but the original plan did not work out and so I decided to just do the little swap. It worked for me...



























































































Seiko SARG011

This is an interesting watch. It is similarly sized to the above, 40mm with 20mm lugs. But it does not have the second crown. It has the nice 6r15 movement as well as a nice domed sapphire crystal. Big numbers on the dial and a pilot type look. I did not like the original hands because I thought that they looked too short and too thin. I tried these ones from the Seiko SRP441 and while I think that they are better, I am still not totally happy. But I do think it looks better at this moment and until I find the perfect solution, these will do.

Since I bought this used, the watch came without straps. I was able to fit another one from a different Seiko model, one of the military SRP series which is pretty nice. Not as nice an original one maybe, but it works.

Overall a very nice look and lume. The only defect I see is that the 8 o'clock marker is a little off, I guess a mess up in printing/painting. Not a big deal but a little annoying. A small mark on a otherwise awesome watch.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

007. powder blue.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Couple new pieces. Check out the blued pilot hands!

Also, does anyone know the correct avenue to do a pre-sale if I wanted to develop some cool parts?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My next SEIKO, with this navy blue insert and a Strapcode bracelet this diver' s will be awesome ;-)










My lovely Turtle


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

I re-designed my 6309 / 6117 hybrid GMT this week. I'm using it to keep track of the 8 hour difference between me and NYC time while my wife is over there on business. I went for a solid blue theme as I don't have any other blue watches. Here are the specs:

Seiko 6309-7040 case
Seiko 6117 movement
Rolex style ceramic bezel with carved and painted 24hr indices
Soxa blue dial (Dagaz)
Soxa white hands (Dagaz)
Big Bubble Sapphire crystal (Crystal Times)
Original 24hr hand painted white
Chromexcel leather olive strap (Crown & Buckle)


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Does anyone have a photo of a stock SKX with a murphy smooth bezel on it I could use for a website? If you do, let me know!


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

My sk031 / Saphir dome from Yokobies / hands+dial+chapter ring from dagaz / homemade strap / dirty red triangle painting job on original insert (have to find one with pearl)


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

A few recent projects-

Titan Black style SKX013

















MIL mod SKX007 in Sniper Gray









SuperMatte SKX007









My old Stargate witjh one of Jake's new Ama diver dials, and some red Cerakote highlights.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

A very cool 7002, new dial, new hands, SKX011 bezel insert, leather strap with SEIKO buckle


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice!
Source for this dial?



subterfuge said:


> Titan Black style SKX013
> 
> View attachment 5985970


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

I love this thread! Very very nice Mods here
My newest arrival


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice!
> Source for this dial?


I started with a 29mm sterile Submariner dial, trimmed to 28.5. Removed the indices and Cerakoted them, then filled with gray lume, and reapplied. Kind of a tedious process.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

The wait is driving me nuts! My two newly modded 007s are ready for collection but I've been bogged down by work and simply can't make the trip down to collect it. The earliest I can do so is probably next weekend... Grrr...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

new dial


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

another 007 sighting


----------



## guitarmac1 (Sep 13, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

Subterfuge,

Love the sniper gray color. Where'd you have it painted?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I put a Watchadoo band on this Camo Turtle


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*









Had different plans for this dial.

Once Harold's sapphire crystal arrived I had to see it installed.

May change to original planned hands when they arrive.

The true test will be when my wife gets home from work to discover the upgrade...


----------



## icemanfive0 (Feb 28, 2015)

SKX007 Planet Ocean orange mod. All parts are from Dagaz. Band is black with matching orange stitching. Watch is currently for sale if anyone is interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



c5k0 said:


> View attachment 6009586
> 
> 
> Had different plans for this dial.
> ...


Can you get some more shots of that? I would love to post it on my site/facebook


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


> Can you get some more shots of that? I would love to post it on my site/facebook


Definitely. Will get you some macro shots too....


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Those SEIKO by Loyswatch are waiting for new inserts and new bracelets. They are perfect, very good finish, high accuracy, great watches.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I've often wondered about his rehabs and creations. Looks like you are certainly a fan. Are you keeping them all? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SNZH61 with FFF Mod and Bradystrap


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*









SNZJ 
Crystaltimes 36mm double dome
Yobokies sterile dial
Dagaz hr/min, Seiko sec hand
Strapcode 007 oyster


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

This was customized with the white Seiko Stargate original hands.


----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

The Watcher said:


> another 007 sighting
> 
> View attachment 5994706


Which model seiko 5 is that dial from? thanks


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I finally managed to collect my watches from my watchsmith.

I basically reversed all the mods I did on my SKX007 as I realised it looks really nice in its original form.

With the exception of 2 very subtle mods.

Here's how it looked before:









Here's how it looks now:


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



c5k0 said:


> View attachment 6014762
> 
> 
> SNZJ
> ...


Gorgeous!


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Just a re-finish to an old mod.

Polished case, bezel, crown and bracelet centerlinks


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



LeeMorgan said:


> Just a re-finish to an old mod.
> 
> Polished case, bezel, crown and bracelet centerlinks
> 
> ...


Well done Francesco, very nice.


----------



## unlewser (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

whatd you use to polish it?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



guitarmac1 said:


> Subterfuge,
> 
> Love the sniper gray color. Where'd you have it painted?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I coated it- it's a heat cured ceramic coating, so quite a bit more durable than paint, though not invincible. It won't wear away, but it will still chip if you smack it hard enough.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

popshicles said:


> Which model seiko 5 is that dial from? thanks


snk607


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

SRP305


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

rbesass said:


> SRP305


Wow, did you fit a 007 chapter ring in your SRP?


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

A fixed Dremel (taped on a table corner) with a polishing felt and a common (in Italy) paste named Sidol (first take) and than Argentil (another common paste used to polish the silver)


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> Wow, did you fit a 007 chapter ring in your SRP?


Yes, yes I did. The ring is way smaller now than it was to begin with.


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

rbesass said:


> Yes, yes I did. The ring is way smaller now than it was to begin with.


I am very interested in this modification. Did you have to remove material from the top or bottom of the ring to reduce the height?

Best,
Matthew


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

rbesass said:


> SRP305


Really like the size and hacking etc of these. I know people won't see it but do you know if it is possible to remove the FC Barcelona and emblem from the display back?


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

humphrj said:


> Really like the size and hacking etc of these. I know people won't see it but do you know if it is possible to remove the FC Barcelona and emblem from the display back?


Just pop in a new glass. They are only a couple of bucks.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

m.and said:


> I am very interested in this modification. Did you have to remove material from the top or bottom of the ring to reduce the height?
> 
> Best,
> Matthew


To answer your question, yes. A little from the top a lot from the bottom and I had to make it V shaped to get it to sit right.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

When I got my watch smith to add a day wheel to my 6R15 so that I could use it in my SKX007, I wondered if having to drive an additional part would slow it down a little. It was previously gaining more than 5s per day before the mod. Now it's about 2s and I'm really happy with the movement upgrade on my 007!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

Tomgbw said:


> I love this thread! Very very nice Mods here
> My newest arrival
> View attachment 5986386
> 
> View attachment 5986402


This looks tits, what watch/mode is this? Love that pepsi and rectangular dials combo and the case size, obviously.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Who likes sapphire?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> Who likes sapphire?


Who doesn't?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

rbesass said:


> To answer your question, yes. A little from the top a lot from the bottom and I had to make it V shaped to get it to sit right.


Bravo, MacGyver. 

When you say V-shape, do you mean you had to reduce the angle of the chapter ring (flatten it down)? This was to compensate for ...?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> Who doesn't?


Some new options are here


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## MrBaso (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Love how the blue tint of the AR coating goes with the other blue <3


----------



## thrichar (May 18, 2014)




----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

The Watcher said:


> snk607


cool, thanks


----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



c5k0 said:


> View attachment 6009586
> 
> 
> Had different plans for this dial.
> ...


really looking forward to seeing more of these dials


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



popshicles said:


> really looking forward to seeing more of these dials


I dont know if I'll be making many more. There are only about a dozen or so in circulation.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Quick question. I have SNK809 and SKX007. Both are 7s26. Can I take out snk809 movement including the dial and hands and direct insert it to SKX007 with skx crown and stem and vice versa? Thanks!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



yvliew said:


> Quick question. I have SNK809 and SKX007. Both are 7s26. Can I take out snk809 movement including the dial and hands and direct insert it to SKX007 with skx crown and stem and vice versa? Thanks!


You can but in some cases the plastic movement holder is slightly different in size, the SKX one is usually thicker then the ones in smaller Seiko 5, so you will have to check it out. It is not much, maybe just half mm or something but enough to potentially create a problem in trying to screw down the case back on the SNK809 case because of the slightly thicker height or wobble of the movement in the SKX case due to the slightly thinner height.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



carlowus said:


> You can but in some cases the plastic movement holder is slightly different in size, the SKX one is usually thicker then the ones in smaller Seiko 5, so you will have to check it out. It is not much, maybe just half mm or something but enough to potentially create a problem in trying to screw down the case back on the SNK809 case because of the slightly thicker height or wobble of the movement in the SKX case due to the slightly thinner height.


Can we swap the plastic holder?


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



yvliew said:


> Can we swap the plastic holder?


Yes, you have to swap it to avoid the movement wobbles in the case of the skx.
A really easy task.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



yvliew said:


> Can we swap the plastic holder?


Yes you can, but at that point you might want to just swap the dial/hands instead. Unless you want a specific date/day wheel color which could be one reason to swap things around.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Fingernail polish remover on the stock strap:


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

...levi said:


> I re-designed my 6309 / 6117 hybrid GMT this week. I'm using it to keep track of the 8 hour difference between me and NYC time while my wife is over there on business. I went for a solid blue theme as I don't have any other blue watches. Here are the specs:
> 
> Seiko 6309-7040 case
> Seiko 6117 movement
> ...


Nice Job!
Very cool.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

just received my nex insert...


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



carlowus said:


>


It is anti-magnetic? 

Compliments, very beautiful!

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Littlecheese said:


> It is anti-magnetic?
> 
> Compliments, very beautiful!
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words. It has whatever antimagnetic properties it had originally - which are more or less whatever any Seiko 5 has, so probably not much if any at all.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

my beater 
007J
Arabic day wheel
superdome
big # / big pip insert
triple grip
6r15
sarb059 crown
new version oyster
albacore handset 
Seiko clasp


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



jdmfetish said:


> my beater
> 007J
> Arabic day wheel
> superdome
> ...


S.W.E.E.T... sweet.

How do you like the new strapcode oyster 2.0? I love the heft. Almost feels like a BFK to me.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

its a very well made bracelet

thank you for the kind words


----------



## eep02b (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



c5k0 said:


> S.W.E.E.T... sweet.
> 
> How do you like the new strapcode oyster 2.0? I love the heft. Almost feels like a BFK to me.


Strapcode has a new version of the oyster?? Is it listed on their site?? Whats new about it??

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey everyone,

*Please let me know if I'm breaking any rules by asking this. I won't be offended if my post is deleted.

I've been going through a few mod options with my 6309 / 6117 GMT hybrid, but I am now thinking I am going to put it up for sale as I have some other GMT's. My question before I do is which options do you guys like best, or what do you think would have the best chance of selling?

Here are the options I've tried:

Pilot style.








Not the same watch, but I did try this version but with a ceramic 24hr bezel insert, just don't have the pics.








Blue.








Thoughts?


----------



## maxwinamp (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX007 vintage Mod


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



eep02b said:


> Strapcode has a new version of the oyster?? Is it listed on their site?? Whats new about it??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


LINK

It tapers to 20mm at the clasp.

I just noticed they have a new clasp - chamfer with buttons.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



eep02b said:


> Strapcode has a new version of the oyster?? Is it listed on their site?? Whats new about it??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


the the 1st two links off the case on both 6 & 12 side are different


----------



## veberz (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

SNZH57


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


>


When I was a kid, there was a nun who was a teacher, and she had a watch that yours reminds me of!


----------



## veberz (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

SNZH57 - FFF with Mako hands


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

SKX007 with SNXS77 dial and hands, DM bezel with precision tools insert and Miro strap


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

A small mod to share. Used an old Russian dial, fit an NH35 movement and an oversized crown.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

7548 TST and 7002 TST. The 7002 case currently has a 7s26 in it. Going to go with a military style diver on that one with no day/date. Might end up selling that one as the Quartz 7548 is perfect for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


> Can you get some more shots of that? I would love to post it on my site/facebook









View attachment IMG_1770.jpg


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*







View attachment IMG_1736.jpg
View attachment IMG_1728.jpg
View attachment IMG_1788.jpg


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I've got 4 prototype mokume gane dials I'd like to giveaway to some modders in the US (sorry, you canadians got the first bunch). Let me know if you'd like one!


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I'll take one



crappysurfer said:


> I've got 4 prototype mokume gane dials I'd like to giveaway to some modders in the US (sorry, you canadians got the first bunch). Let me know if you'd like one!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

... mixed parts between 007 and 009 ...









... on 007 I've change the day wheel:








... on 009 I've change the second hand (one from another Seiko):


----------



## icemanfive0 (Feb 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



c5k0 said:


> View attachment 6096914
> View attachment 6096946
> View attachment 6096986
> View attachment 6097002


Awesome mods. What is the model of third watch from the top?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Looking for suggestions- What would be a good case for this? I'm totally loving the combo, but am not sure which way to go with this, diver or something smaller.

3:00 crown please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



xAEROPLANEx said:


> Looking for suggestions- What would be a good case for this? I'm totally loving the combo, but am not sure which way to go with this, diver or something smaller.
> 
> 3:00 crown please. Thanks in advance.


It might work on a SNZH55 case.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Maybe the SNKK89?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



xAEROPLANEx said:


> Looking for suggestions- What would be a good case for this? I'm totally loving the combo, but am not sure which way to go with this, diver or something smaller.
> 
> 3:00 crown please. Thanks in advance.


That looks to be a SKX021/023 dial?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

deluded said:


> Maybe the SNKK89?


Whichever case there is like this w/ 20mm lugs would look pretty good. If there is one. there are so many cases out there you can see identical cases but imperceptibly, one is 18mm and one is 20mm. some are, sigh, 19mm... (haha) sometimes it's hard to pin down the exact lug size before purchase due to various websites saying different things. when in doubt they usually end up being 18mm. which usually results in minimal wrist presence unless you have really small wrists.

I know you said 3 o'clock but an SKX case is obvious, especially if you go with a machined bezel that slopes instead of a diver bezel. but for sake of not cutting the dial, i see why 3 o'clock is favored. I like the SNE Solar case but i don't know if it can be converted to Auto. the SNE murphy bezels make the SNE case look amazing (stock bezel is very much why i never have gotten one), and a SKX009 insert paired with your dial/hand combo would look brilliant.

In all honesty the best way to look at cases is Seiko 5 Finder, filter it to 3'oclock crown and maybe some other things if u like and you have an enormous source of cases, and links too if the model is currently available. the only downside is, recently _they_ seem to be unsure of some lug widths too and some lug widths have a disclaimer, but otherwise it's a great source for looking at hands and dials and stuff in general!


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



icemanfive0 said:


> Awesome mods. What is the model of third watch from the top?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

3rd down is the SRP027.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

I think I finally settled on a 'permanent' mod for my birth year 6309-7049. I wanted an orange dial watch in my collection and I had a good condition SKX011 dial lying around so I decided to use that. Happy with the results. Here are the specs:

-6309-7049 (loyswatch)
-Double Dome sapphire with yellow AR (crystal times)
-Random hands I had lying around
-Silver 12 hour bezel insert with carved indices (yobokies)
-Coloreb Aviator Rust Brown strap (Holbens)


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Here is my little family of SKX and pre-SKX Seiko divers with subtle modifications to keep their DNA intact.

-SKX007 with removed crown guards and coin edge bezel
-6309-7049 with SKX011 dial
-SKX009 with deep blue bezel insert to match the blue dial


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

...levi said:


> Here is my little family of SKX and pre-SKX Seiko divers with subtle modifications to keep their DNA intact.
> 
> -SKX007 with removed crown guards and coin edge bezel
> -6309-7049 with SKX011 dial
> ...


Those hands are perfect!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


>


This looks nice. 
Is it the snk case?
I am looking for a case with 20mm lugs to try the sm300 style dial and hands in. Could this case take it? 
What about acrylic crystal and a bigger crown? Any known options?

This is the dial / hands I want to use from my skx031 mod:


----------



## Highrise (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Heres my SNZH57 Black Bay mod with all Dagaz parts and an upgraded NH35A movement. The hacking/hand winding makes this one of my favorite watches.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Any folks in here savvy with 3D design software and want to collaborate? I have some cool ideas for parts.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Does anyone know who is selling SBDC001 or Shogun second hand parts? Would like to fit on my SKX007. Would it fit?


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Received my skx171 dial from Duarte all the way from US to Malaysia!! Now i'm just waiting for my tools to arrive also yobokies Chrome S1 second hand to start modding.









Are these enough to do simple mod of changing hands and dials? Would appreciate it if anyone can tell me if I'm missing any tools that's important for my mod. Will change bezel and inserts in near future. How do you guys put back the hands? It seems to be the hardest steps!

1. Presto hands removal







2. Casing holder







3. Movement holder







4. Rubber ball to open case back & triangle case back opener in case the ball don't work.







5.This to open bezel


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

You will need to cut a protective sheet of plastic to place between the dial and hands when you remove and install them to prevent scratching the dial. 

You'll need a fine screw driver to unclip the crown stem from the movement in order to remove the movement from the case to work on it. 

A nice magnifier would be useful, though not absolutely necessary if your eyesight is excellent. 

There is a hand installation pusher/plunger too, though nice to have may not be completely necessary again.

Do read up on how to align the hands when removing and installing them. Will save you a lot of pain later.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



xAEROPLANEx said:


> Looking for suggestions- What would be a good case for this? I'm totally loving the combo, but am not sure which way to go with this, diver or something smaller.
> 
> 3:00 crown please. Thanks in advance.


The chrome applied markers i think would work better in a case that's polished rather than blasted. But other than that, it's gonna look good either as a diver or in a 5 case. Can't go wrong ;-)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

yvliew said:


> Received my skx171 dial from Duarte all the way from US to Malaysia!! Now i'm just waiting for my tools to arrive also yobokies Chrome S1 second hand to start modding.
> 
> View attachment 6137178
> 
> ...


You will need some hands setter with holes for the hands, 1.5mm and 0.9mm, also you will need some good quality tweezers to pick up and set the hands.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

ok thanks. 


carlowus said:


> You will need some hands setter with holes for the hands, 1.5mm and 0.9mm, also you will need some good quality tweezers to pick up and set the hands.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

yvliew said:


> What is hand setter? any photo?


Hands setting tool is a tool that you can use to push the hands down onto the stud. They have a plastic end so as to not damage or scratch the hands and a hole in the middle to push the hands down onto the stud. There are different types, but here is one to show the general idea - photos from an ebay seller, no idea who is he but just to give you an example:










Here you can see the different sizes of the holes which are needed for different size hands:


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

I should get the hands pusher. It seems much easier for beginner to install back the hands. I did buy bergeon ( protective sheet ).



maxxevv said:


> You will need to cut a protective sheet of plastic to place between the dial and hands when you remove and install them to prevent scratching the dial.
> 
> You'll need a fine screw driver to unclip the crown stem from the movement in order to remove the movement from the case to work on it.
> 
> ...


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

My newest purchase.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

yvliew said:


> Received my skx171 dial from Duarte all the way from US to Malaysia!! Now i'm just waiting for my tools to arrive also yobokies Chrome S1 second hand to start modding.
> 
> View attachment 6137178
> 
> ...


Let me know what you think of the tools and where you got them. I want to eventually mod a SNZH55 into a FFF. I want to buy good tools but also don't want to spend an arm and a leg for occasional mods. Anyone recommend a starter set?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Acurry said:


> Let me know what you think of the tools and where you got them. I want to eventually mod a SNZH55 into a FFF. I want to buy good tools but also don't want to spend an arm and a leg for occasional mods. Anyone recommend a starter set?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/121876

This is a good starter set...when it's in stock!


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Carlo, do you happen to know if these plastic tips can be found for sale? Searched for them, but never found them. When you buy a hand setting tool, there a a bag with all sizes, but a I only use the 3 for H, M and S... And I wish I had them in colours and more plenyful.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

robbie409 said:


> Hi Carlo, do you happen to know if these plastic tips can be found for sale? Searched for them, but never found them. When you buy a hand setting tool, there a a bag with all sizes, but a I only use the 3 for H, M and S... And I wish I had them in colours and more plenyful.


Hey Rob, I have seen some Bergoen ones here, of course you need to have the tool as well. These you can get just the size you want:

Bergeon 7404 Replacement Tips for Watch Hand Inserter Install Setting Tool Double Ended Tips 7404-1 7404-2 7404-3

The ones in the pic above are from ebay:

Superior Quality Watch Hands Fitting Tool 6 Sizes Setting Press Presser Setter | eBay

Quality Watch Hands Fitting Tool 6 Sizes Setting Press Presser Setter Hand | eBay

I personally only have one set, I might get another one but I don't do a lot of installations.


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks!
(I set about 5-10 sets per day...)
i have a setter with 3 stakes, one for each hand, so I will try to get the Bergeons fro CousinsUK.


----------



## olbez (May 7, 2011)

Do you guys know where I can get a colored sapphire crystal set in place of a clear one?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

olbez said:


> Do you guys know where I can get a colored sapphire crystal set in place of a clear one?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


I'll be selling 29mm and 30mm domed sapphire with blue AR soon


----------



## olbez (May 7, 2011)

crappysurfer said:


> I'll be selling 29mm and 30mm domed sapphire with blue AR soon


Pm me with pics alright?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

Just received this:










And of course the TST










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veberz (Apr 12, 2014)

SRP309 with SKX781 dial









Because for me this is much nicer dial


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

Is it still a mod if the only stock part is the movement? Here's my first case prototype


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

A fun mod that I don't think I've shared yet.

-SKX031 base
-Longines Record dial
-White slim hands (to compliment the markings on the dial)
-Rally bezel insert (Dagaz)
-Gear style crown (Dagaz)
-Silver chapter ring (Dagaz)
-Colareb Strap (Holbens)


----------



## veberz (Apr 12, 2014)

SKX031


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

ajuicet said:


> Is it still a mod if the only stock part is the movement?











Jeeze, I hope so! I've posted this watch before, but... after bush-hogging the swampgrass back to some manageable shag, the late afternoon sun looked pretty nice against the colors of the watch, so I took a snap.


----------



## amir_NL (Sep 25, 2013)

So many ideas, I admire the creativity...


----------



## legaser (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Boner (Oct 6, 2015)

For you guys that have them installed, how are those glass bezel inserts holding up?


----------



## grapedrink (May 27, 2014)

My Citizen F100 limited edition (cc2004-08e) with DLC bracelet from the cc2004-59e:


----------



## veberz (Apr 12, 2014)

Boner said:


> For you guys that have them installed, how are those glass bezel inserts holding up?


I soaked the bezel in nitro thinner (half an hour - an hour?), while not quite easy down the glass insert


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Just arrived from Yobokies, my first mod: "Poor Man's LE Sumo".


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

veberz said:


> I soaked the *bezel in nitro thinner* (half an hour - an hour?), while not quite easy down the glass insert


What does that do?
How does that make it easy for the insert to drop in?


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

skx009 upgrade. I promised myself I stick to the original this time. Added the bb saphire, plongeur hr/min hands and painted the second hands tip to match the min hand.


----------



## veberz (Apr 12, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> What does that do?
> How does that make it easy for the insert to drop in?


Soak in nitro thinner. Insert is removed with a thin knife. Very carefully!

Sorry, I do not speak English


----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Seiko 7002 
really more of a Franken than a mod
i bought this as a eBay mod with one of those horrid feiko blue dials
the watch died within 4 months. It's Special to me because I was able to rebuild if following Nicholas hackos 7s26 tutorial. ( so far +10 secs per day!)
i modded it as a vintage piece from leftover parts I had laying around
i'm thinking about about switching to a black chapter ring and date wheel that I have.
or who knows?, maybe a total makeover...







Not the best pic, tough lighting conditions

btw- to my amateur eyes under a loupe , upon disassembly of the movement, which was very clean, I really couldn't see any noticable traces of oil, I'm guessing they just soaked in naphtha, got it running and called it serviced.
could be wrong on this though


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> skx009 upgrade. I promised myself I stick to the original this time. Added the bb saphire, plongeur hr/min hands and painted the second hands tip to match the min hand.


I've got this love/hare relationship with Pepsi bezels... but your choice of hands clearly "makes it happen" for this watch. Very tasty mod!


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

Not a mod, but an in progress pic for some sunburst dials


----------



## veberz (Apr 12, 2014)

ajuicet said:


> Not a mod, but an in progress pic for some sunburst dials


How to create a sunburst dial?


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Erikf1 said:


> Seiko 7002
> really more of a Franken than a mod
> i bought this as a eBay mod with one of those horrid feiko blue dials
> the watch died within 4 months. It's Special to me because I was able to rebuild if following Nicholas hackos 7s26 tutorial. ( so far +10 secs per day!)
> ...


This is a great looking watch and nice story to go with it. I would replace the dial and perhaps even hands but keep that nice worn bezel insert!


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

huwp said:


> Just arrived from Yobokies, my first mod: "Poor Man's LE Sumo".
> 
> View attachment 6164754
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind copying this build with the addition of a red tip on the second hand. Any info on the details?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

huwp said:


> Just arrived from Yobokies, my first mod: "Poor Man's LE Sumo".
> 
> View attachment 6164754
> 
> ...


Wow! That is one of the sharpest mods I've seen. Looks great!


----------



## DBT (Aug 3, 2015)

sanded off black bezel:


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


>


That 007 dial looks good in whatever case it gets put in! A classic for sure.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> View attachment 6192217


Bravo! Is that dial painted or engraved? Sick.


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)

Just a few


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> Bravo! Is that dial painted or engraved? Sick.


Thanks! That dial is engraved. I have some others I'm working on that are inverse like a more conventional dial- meaning the engraving is done everywhere but the indices. Working out the best way to finish them.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi guys

Has anyone heard of dlw.watches on instagram? He sells ceramic bezels inserts. $35 shipped. has anyone deal with him before? he has some nice rollie styled 2 color bezels inserts. Does anyone know where else I could get a ceramic bezels insert? Please share any. Thank you!


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Never heard of him before! Had a look at his page and there are a couple of interesting items - most of the bezels are a little too Rolexy for my tastes, I quite like the look of the silver insert with the recessed indices, but prefer it with minute numbers or 1-12 rather than being a GMT bezel. 24-hour GMT indices aren't a terribly useful addition to an SKX!


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

yvliew said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Has anyone heard of dlw.watches on instagram? He sells ceramic bezels inserts. $35 shipped. has anyone deal with him before? he has some nice rollie styled 2 color bezels inserts. Does anyone know where else I could get a ceramic bezels insert? Please share any. Thank you!


Haven't seen the actual items but I suspect they are the same ones used for Parnis watches.

There are 2 very similar but yet different ceramic bezels made for Parnis watches that can be found on Ebay. One has a 38.0mm outer diameter and the other (more recent version) measures 37.6mm. Believe DLW offers the latter version, which will also fit the SKX031/033 with some modification and fit the standard SKX007 with a small gap around its perimeter.

If its the same bezel insert, then they will be taller than the standard Seiko one (they are tapered from the center outwards like the Rolex ones), meaning it will fit on taller than the crystal by a fair bit without modification. Can't tell from their pictures as they are all taken almost head-on. Ask for some oblique angle shots to see if you like the profile before buying. Also note that if they are of that design, you can get the Parnis ones on Ebay for a fair bit less.


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

most ceramic inserts are not flat but go up in the middle. And that results in a gap between the glass and the insert, with a sharp edge.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko SKX007 with SKX399 dial and SNZH55 hands.


----------



## TTime (Nov 23, 2015)

Isthmus said:


> Since you asked, here are a few of my mods:
> 
> Blackout (the newest):
> 
> ...


I know this was from awhile ago and I might've missed it. Can anyone identify the 4th watch is in this post?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

TTime said:


> I know this was from awhile ago and I might've missed it. Can anyone identify the 4th watch is in this post?


This one?









SKX007(or 9/11/173 etc) with flieger dial, monster hands, brushed or blasted chapter ring, endmill or super president bracelet, smooth bezel (Yobokies and Murphy Mfg make them). Bead blasted.


----------



## TTime (Nov 23, 2015)

subterfuge said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 6201193
> 
> ...


YES, thank you. It's awesome


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

veberz said:


> SRP309 with SKX781 dial
> 
> View attachment 6150282
> 
> ...


I agree totally. My black SRP would look better with a gen 1 dial. I think I would have to change the hands to gen 1 also because the lume colour is different no? Who sells gen 1 dials?


----------



## robbie409 (Mar 11, 2006)

I have many orange gen -1 dials, and even some with the hand set. Did a lot of modding on them, en saved the dials.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

All gen Seiko - 
SNKL case
SKX007 dial 
SNZF17 hands



























It almost matches her trousers...


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

FFF and Black Bay, SNZH case, Dagaz parts. Such a classic look.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

robbie409 said:


> I have many orange gen -1 dials, and even some with the hand set. Did a lot of modding on them, en saved the dials.


Do you have any black gen 1 dials? If you do, I'll definitely take one.


----------



## arviter91 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hey guys wanted to share my newly modded SNZH57! Purchased the Spectre Dial and Hands from Sir Harold (Yobokies). Also replaced Hardlex with a thinner Blue AR Sapphire Crystal. I think the depth of the crystal looks nice. (That's just me)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

arviter91 said:


> Hey guys wanted to share my newly modded SNZH57! Purchased the Spectre Dial and Hands from Sir Harold (Yobokies). Also replaced Hardlex with a thinner Blue AR Sapphire Crystal. I think the depth of the crystal looks nice. (That's just me)


Nice, how is the lume on this? Any chance of a lume shot, or two maybe?


----------



## arviter91 (Nov 15, 2015)

Pretty good. Don't have a flashlight with me right now, but this is the best I could do with my phone torch. Of course it's brighter in person.


----------



## DrNikolai (Jun 16, 2014)

ZRC Grands Fonds homage, using an SBSS015 rally diver re-issue as the base model.

Pilot dial & min/hr hands from Harold. Sec hand & dial bezel insert from Jake.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

arviter91 said:


> Pretty good. Don't have a flashlight with me right now, but this is the best I could do with my phone torch. Of course it's brighter in person.


Thank you! I hope you enjoy it...


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

I call this the 'Leftovers Watch', but it looks so good perhaps it needs another name...


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

SKX009 mod:


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

Duplicate post sorry!

Will add another pic:


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

After multiple Seikos, I think that the alignment issue is not because of the chapter rings. All 3 watches have perfectly aligned chapter rings considering their small foot which gets in to the etching on the case. The issue is non of the 3 watches' dials are perfectly aligned with the etching on the case more over the etching is larger than the chapter ring foot which makes situation worse. Also if the pins of the dial are not straight, it is highly likely you can have an alignment issue. I guess these are the things you should consider for the alignment issue.


----------



## Leoty (Dec 5, 2015)

Im drooling from all the mods!!!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX Monster with Atlas Hands and Yobokies Coin Edge


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm interested with yokobies coin edge bezel. What kind of bezel inserts has best look on the coin edge bezel? I've seen some withg original skx009 bezel inserts and it look pretty good. Does it fits better with flat bezel inserts? How about bezel inserts with slanted? Anyone has the coin edge bezel with planet ocean inserts??


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Another week another mod, I'm ending up with too many of these and will probably have to start letting some of them go...

The specs:
- Worn-in SKX007 (Philipines)
- Big Bubble Sapphire crystal with yellow AR (Crystal Times)
- Black & gold vintage Russian dial
- Skeletonized gold hands (Yobokies)
- Black & gold rolex bezel insert (ebay)
- Dark brown nylon nato strap (crown & buckle)


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

yvliew said:


> I'm interested with yokobies coin edge bezel. What kind of bezel inserts has best look on the coin edge bezel? I've seen some withg original skx009 bezel inserts and it look pretty good. Does it fits better with flat bezel inserts? How about bezel inserts with slanted? Anyone has the coin edge bezel with planet ocean inserts??


I think a PO insert will fit perfectly. The bezel I use today is a yobokies SKX007 bezel with engraved numbers and this insert is a bit higher than the coin edge bezel. Does not bother, but I think a bit smaller hight bezels insert will fit perfectly


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

New Kid on the Block: SKX007 with Seiko Atlas hands, SNZE89 dial, bezel without outer grip, PO insert


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

An old mod with new mirror polished finish on the case, crown, bezel and bracelet centerlinks


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Quick question, does 7s26/36 and 4R36/37 hands are the same interchangeable? Thanks!!


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

To all modders - A member is trying to get a dial made for the BSHT thread, a very nice logo has been designed and in general it looks extremely nice. A _mock-up_ can be seen here -

More information about the dial can be found in this thread: BSHT DIAL PROJECT THE BSHT DIAL PROJECT


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> To all modders - A member is trying to get a dial made for the BSHT thread, a very nice logo has been designed and in general it looks extremely nice. A _mock-up_ can be seen here -
> 
> More information about the dial can be found in this thread: BSHT DIAL PROJECT THE BSHT DIAL PROJECT


To clarify the dial in the image is a printed (on photo paper) prototype. So it is why it looks a little not as good as the final product will be. So do not hesitate considering the quality on the image it will be gorgeous !


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

yvliew said:


> Quick question, does 7s26/36 and 4R36/37 hands are the same interchangeable? Thanks!!


Yes!


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

The skx mod with skx171 dial and yobokies chrome s1 second hand. A bit disappointed with the lume. Its very dim...


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

7002 TST with 7s26 movement in it. Just wanted to see what the yobokies insert looks like on it. Waiting on a 7c43 TST to get here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

mmmmm sapphire


----------



## jimbowattz (Jul 8, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> mmmmm sapphire


Does anyone know of a supplier in the states that sells the bubble sapphire crystals??

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

jimbowattz said:


> Does anyone know of a supplier in the states that sells the bubble sapphire crystals??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I currently sell some domed sapphires stateside, and crappysurfer soon will have some for sale, judging from his Instagram.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

One of my handmade mokume gane dials fluorescing under UV light. Waiting on a sapphire, now I need to figure out a strap that'd look good on it...


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

subterfuge said:


> Thanks! That dial is engraved. I have some others I'm working on that are inverse like a more conventional dial- meaning the engraving is done everywhere but the indices. Working out the best way to finish them.


really neat Alex

would be sick to do a inverted skx007 dial , just saying


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

subterfuge said:


> View attachment 6192217
> 
> 
> View attachment 6192225


Do you engrave them? 
Would be cool to do a panerai or omega style sandwich lume on one.


----------



## hertz3333 (Oct 6, 2015)

Modded 007.
. Dagaz sword hands with orange minute hand and superluminova c3.
. Crystal times domed crystal with blue AR. 
Dagaz orange striper 3 rings zulu. 
Unfortunately my watchmaker wasn't confident enough to install the stainless steel chapter ring. No matter how hard I've tried to convince him. Oh well, still came out pretty nice imho.



















Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

hertz3333 said:


> Unfortunately my watchmaker wasn't confident enough to install the stainless steel chapter ring. No matter how hard I've tried to convince him.
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


What kind of watchmaker can't remove a crystal and insert a new chapter ring! Lots of us amateurs manage to do it just fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

cpl said:


> What kind of watchmaker can't remove a crystal and insert a new chapter ring! Lots of us amateurs manage to do it just fine.


I was going to say the same. It takes 10 seconds to do it with the crystal removed.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

arttylux said:


> Do you engrave them?
> Would be cool to do a panerai or omega style sandwich lume on one.


No, not personally- I'm working with a laser engraver. It's on my list, with a thousand other things. I think Harold has some sandwich dials already.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

subterfuge said:


> View attachment 6192217
> 
> 
> View attachment 6192225











Well done mate!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Very subtle skx171 mod - 5.00mm Dagaz superdome sapphire w/matching sloped bezel insert and black/the shark one bezel (best bezel movement ever!).










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX with Monsterhands


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> No, not personally- I'm working with a laser engraver. It's on my list, with a thousand other things. I think Harold has some sandwich dials already.


Harold's unfortunately out of sandwich dials . I asked him a few months back.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

My personal SKX mod.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

crappysurfer said:


> My personal SKX mod.


Nice work!
Did you do the bezel engraving?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

Anyone know if seiko has a GMT movement that could be swapped with a NH35A? I got a Invicta watch (8926) that I want to make into a vintage sub/GMT hybrid, with a domed plexi, tropical Pepsi bezel, shaved crown guards and a bigger crown.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

hooliganjrs said:


> Very subtle skx171 mod - 5.00mm Dagaz superdome sapphire w/matching sloped bezel insert and black/the shark one bezel (best bezel movement ever!).


wait wait, explain this bezel? first time i'm seeing it!


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> wait wait, explain this bezel? first time i'm seeing it!


On the Bay, there's a polish fellow that goes by the name of dr. seikostain. I found him by accident and his stuff is top notch. I dare say the fit is even better than Dave's murphy bezel options. The sawtooth like bezels come in different flavors and he even has sapphire crystals and inserts. I can't recommend him enough!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

hooliganjrs said:


> On the Bay, there's a polish fellow that goes by the name of dr. seikostain. I found him by accident and his stuff is top notch. I dare say the fit is even better than Dave's murphy bezel options. The sawtooth like bezels come in different flavors and he even has sapphire crystals and inserts.* I can't recommend him enough!*
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


*
+1*


----------



## Lolo88 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Chirp (Dec 13, 2015)

thorien said:


> Duplicate post sorry!
> 
> Will add another pic:


really nice strap/bezel combination here!


----------



## dx315 (Apr 4, 2015)

I purchased a dial ring from him and it was flawless. I plan on buying a bezel also.



hooliganjrs said:


> On the Bay, there's a polish fellow that goes by the name of dr. seikostain. I found him by accident and his stuff is top notch. I dare say the fit is even better than Dave's murphy bezel options. The sawtooth like bezels come in different flavors and he even has sapphire crystals and inserts. I can't recommend him enough!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## seikos (Jul 1, 2011)

This is Carlo's job, based on 6309-7290 with 7548 mov't.. use all stock parts. 
I only changed the insert bezel with skx011, (previously uses pepsi)..


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Traded my Solar Chrono for this case and movement. Movement was FUBAR on arrival. While waiting for the replacement I decided to fit a 4R instead. A couple of pieces of scotch tape as spacers and voila......

ETA dial (no modification required)
DAGAZ hands
generic bezel insert
4R36 movement


----------



## grando (Jul 3, 2014)

A secret santa gift for a friend. All spare parts - we had a $50 spending limit. I think he'll like it!


----------



## shadow4478 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## cerialphreak (May 31, 2015)

Damn, that is awesome! Was that done by Artifice?



subterfuge said:


> View attachment 6192217
> 
> 
> View attachment 6192225


----------



## futurepx (Sep 28, 2015)

SKX173
+ Super dome sapphire kit with 12hr GMT from dagaz
+ 6105 hands from yobokies
+ Coid edge bezel from yobokies


----------



## milnec (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi all,
This has just arrived with me, and absolutely love it!

Seiko SKX007 with countdown/GMT bezel:
















The work was done by Rob @ MonsterWatches. Most of the parts are from Dagaz, except the dial... which is from Yobokies.

It's my first mod, and I'm starting to think about a second one!!


----------



## watchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi milnec, great mod. Is that the "Yellow / Gold chapter" ring from Dagaz? 

If so, it looks a lot nicer on your mod, than on the website.


----------



## milnec (Nov 10, 2012)

watchuck said:


> Hi milnec, great mod. Is that the "Yellow / Gold chapter" ring from Dagaz?
> 
> If so, it looks a lot nicer on your mod, than on the website.


Thanks for the kind words, watchuk.


It's actually the polished chapter ring from Dagaz!

I think what happens is that the combination of the domed crystal and the lumed indices always seems to result in coloured reflections in the chapter ring?!


----------



## watchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

I see. Good look


----------



## milnec (Nov 10, 2012)

watchuck said:


> Hi milnec, great mod. Is that the "Yellow / Gold chapter" ring from Dagaz?
> 
> If so, it looks a lot nicer on your mod, than on the website.


I've managed to find a straight on shot showing some wacky reflections!

It's not often that I see it like this in real life use though...


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

milnec said:


> Hi all,
> This has just arrived with me, and absolutely love it!
> 
> Seiko SKX007 with countdown/GMT bezel:
> ...


Looks Great!!
Is the bezel insert for Dagaz? How do you like it?Is it easy to read?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## milnec (Nov 10, 2012)

Inkahalo said:


> Looks Great!!
> Is the bezel insert for Dagaz? How do you like it?Is it easy to read?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Thanks!!

Yeah, the bezel insert is from Dagaz. It's the one that comes in a kit with the superdome crystal. I believe the bezel insert in the kit is a slightly different shape from a standard bezel insert to allow it to hug the domed crystal better?

I like the insert so far, but the text is a bit small. It's definitely not a showstopper, but I am hoping that as I get used to using the bezel, I'll find it easier to read quickly.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

hooliganjrs said:


> Very subtle skx171 mod - 5.00mm Dagaz superdome sapphire w/matching sloped bezel insert and black/the shark one bezel (best bezel movement ever!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep wondering how that bezel insert would look with a blue soxa dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

7c43-7010 TST mod. Yobokies SS insert.










Is this considered a mod!?  Athaya Lamafa with Yobokies albacore hands. Going to change the dial to a mkII Orange dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Glossy Mod


----------



## Rommel Rajaguguk (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

MKII dial and handset in athaya vintage lamafa










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

nothing groundbreaking, but here's my first seiko


----------



## Rommel Rajaguguk (Jul 21, 2015)

SRP231 on progress...


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Seiko skx171 w domed sapphire, blacked out dial, custom hands w tritium illumination. For sale listed on ebay.


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

This has a real custom look, reminds me of nice gun engraving. Nice work!








[/QUOTE]

~


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ok, I'll play. Dagaz bezel insert and AR crystal replacement. (Kept the thrashed originals to revert back to stock.)

~


----------



## Rommel Rajaguguk (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Just wow

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

crappysurfer said:


>


Absolutely stunning engraving - I wish I could do that!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

What do u think?


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Thinking of getting a Seiko cerakoted. Can anyone give me their experience of owning a watch which has been modded with cerakote and how it's stood the usual wear and tear. Thanks in advance


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

humphrj said:


> Thinking of getting a Seiko cerakoted. Can anyone give me their experience of owning a watch which has been modded with cerakote and how it's stood the usual wear and tear. Thanks in advance


My daily wearer for about 3 months has a black graphite cerakote on it. It's stood up pretty well with just one noticeable scuff, but that's probably due to me wearing it to the gym and having metal bars clink up against it on a somewhat regular basis.


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Finally finished this mod after a long period of time... I swear my 007 was cursed. Messed up the first movement after the yobokies hands didn't fit (never mod angry), got a Murphy bezel and dropped in within a week when one of the screws in my strapcode bracelet decided it wanted out, waited many months for a sumo dial and settled on the skx171 dial (thanks for the heads up carlowus!) , got sumo hands that caught on each other and got scratched in the process, and finally got another set of hands and fit perfectly. I present to you my slightly different skx007 with a seiko-signature misaligned chapter ring (too much work to change that.... Maybe in a couple years)


----------



## frogger17 (Mar 8, 2013)

My first mod...









It scratches the itch for a yellow diver.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

frogger17 said:


> My first mod...
> 
> View attachment 6396146
> 
> ...


Nice mod. Well done. First mod but will it be the last????


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

stonehead887 said:


> Nice mod. Well done. First mod but will it be the last????


I think we both know the answer to that, even if he doesn't eh? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

True. I had not even completed my first mod and has 2 others planned. Now I have a projects file on my laptop where I am gathering ideas, parts etc....


----------



## frogger17 (Mar 8, 2013)

stonehead887 said:


> Nice mod. Well done. First mod but will it be the last????





deluded said:


> I think we both know the answer to that, even if he doesn't eh?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOL. I probably should have put first in quotes. I've had a couple of other mods that were completed before this one, but they've not been keepers.

The dial and hands are from the first Seiko I bought and I've been trying to find the right combination of case/bezel/chapter ring for it. That's why I think of it as the "first".

And just to be clear, Alex (AKA Subterfuge) of Artifice Horoworks did an awesome job of bringing it all together.


----------



## Boner (Oct 6, 2015)

Just got these back from Duarte @ NEWW.........









SKX173
Murphy bezel, Yobokies C3 Plongeur hands, Dagaz black date 7S26C movement, Dagaz Blue AR Flat Sapphire, Strapcode Super Oyster.
Duarte tipped the second hand in red, and fixed the "shifty" chapter ring.

SNZG07J1
Dagaz C3 Mil-Ladder hands, stock SNZG second hand, Crystaltimes Blue AR Domed Sapphire, Jack Foster Standard strap.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Hot of the griddle!


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Classy monster?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

crappysurfer said:


> Hot of the griddle!


What's the story with that bezel? I can't quite make it out in the photos.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

RSDA said:


> What's the story with that bezel? I can't quite make it out in the photos.


----------



## jimbowattz (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

.


----------



## jimbowattz (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*










Just finished first mod. After an hour and a half messing with the second hand, I gave up for tonight. Wish I could watch it sweep. Just couldn't get it on. The one time I did get it, it stuck to the minute hand and wouldn't sweep.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Hardlex









Sapphire










Juicy


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


> Hardlex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strap is that?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

Just sold the one on the right. About to put the one in the middle for sale. The 7c43 on the left is a keeper!

From left to right: 7c43-7019 TST, Athaya Lamafa w/MKII dial and handset, 7002 TST w/MKII set










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



nick_sixx said:


> What strap is that?


Stock strap.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



jimbowattz said:


> Just finished first mod. After an hour and a half messing with the second hand, I gave up for tonight. Wish I could watch it sweep. Just couldn't get it on. The one time I did get it, it stuck to the minute hand and wouldn't sweep.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


What are you using to get the hand on there? I agree though seconds hands are tough. I usually end up having to get out of my seat and go eye level to get it on. I've also found that some aftermarket seconds hands are not that great and they don't fit as nicely as stock ones. Hoping you get yours figured out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbowattz (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



lacogil said:


> What are you using to get the hand on there? I agree though seconds hands are tough. I usually end up having to get out of my seat and go eye level to get it on. I've also found that some aftermarket seconds hands are not that great and they don't fit as nicely as stock ones. Hoping you get yours figured out!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it sorted out finally. Was using presto hand setter, was just very finicky. Here's finished product along with 2nd one we did.










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

Very cool. Not a huge fan of the sawtooth bezel. Is that a high domed plexi or sapphire?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbowattz (Jul 8, 2013)

lacogil said:


> Very cool. Not a huge fan of the sawtooth bezel. Is that a high domed plexi or sapphire?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sapphire

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome! Looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

That sawtooth bezel is actually growing on me, nice dial and hand combo, it's works well 


jimbowattz said:


> Got it sorted out finally. Was using presto hand setter, was just very finicky. Here's finished product along with 2nd one we did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*










SNZH BB Bleu Mod


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

jimbowattz said:


> Sapphire
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Looks nice!

Which one is it? AR coating? Do you have any side shots showing the profile of it please?


----------



## jimbowattz (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



G4_Chrono said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> Which one is it? AR coating? Do you have any side shots showing the profile of it please?


I don't have a profile of it installed. It is my brother in law's and he left after xmas.

It does have the blue AR coating and is from yobokies I believe. Here is profile prior to install.



















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

SKX009


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Anybody know much about the skx013? I'm looking to get one asap.

Ive had a couple of modded 007's and currently a 031 sm300 mod. But I really want a 20mm lug and like the look of the 013 case profile.

Available mod parts compatible?


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Tomgbw said:


> SKX009
> View attachment 6452985
> 
> View attachment 6453017


Nice
It takes a lot of thought and effort to make a mod this good look this simple. Very nice.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbowattz (Jul 8, 2013)

Updated with dome sapphire



















Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

i've not been posting outside of my normal f71 affordables area lately...here are some (all 007)


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Awesome mod!!

Please let us know where the dial and hands are from/sourced.

Thanks for sharing.



pascs said:


>


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Excellent subtle mods!

That bezel insert really complements that vintage 6309 704X!

And yes, always as good idea to keep the originals - just in case!



Alis66 said:


> Ok, I'll play. Dagaz bezel insert and AR crystal replacement. (Kept the thrashed originals to revert back to stock.)
> 
> ~


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Got two Seikos (6309 704X and old Monster) cerakoted through MCWW.

He was an absolute pleasure to work with and provided periodic updates.

Be advised it may take a couple months (4-6) but well worth the wait.

I beat my watches up a lot and while I have only received them this summer, they have withstood this short test of time!

MCWW is highly recommended - just check out his site.



ajuicet said:


> My daily wearer for about 3 months has a black graphite cerakote on it. It's stood up pretty well with just one noticeable scuff, but that's probably due to me wearing it to the gym and having metal bars clink up against it on a somewhat regular basis.


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Excellent work!

Great choice on the hands and bezel - it goes really well with the SKX007s!



onomato said:


> Finally finished this mod after a long period of time... I swear my 007 was cursed. Messed up the first movement after the yobokies hands didn't fit (never mod angry), got a Murphy bezel and dropped in within a week when one of the screws in my strapcode bracelet decided it wanted out, waited many months for a sumo dial and settled on the skx171 dial (thanks for the heads up carlowus!) , got sumo hands that caught on each other and got scratched in the process, and finally got another set of hands and fit perfectly. I present to you my slightly different skx007 with a seiko-signature misaligned chapter ring (too much work to change that.... Maybe in a couple years)


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX171 with Samurai hands, double domed saphire, Dave Murphy bezel and dark green insert


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Got bored


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

SNZF15 aka Sea Urchin with new hands and 007 dial
View attachment 6482913


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Arrived today SKX007 "Doxa Ceramica Shark" Mod


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Anyone out there want to design a 7S26 movement holder that I can 3D print and sell to folks for material cost+shipping?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


> Anyone out there want to design a 7S26 movement holder that I can 3D print and sell to folks for material cost+shipping?


Already been done. I picked mine up on ebay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Sea Urchin Monster


----------



## cerialphreak (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I love it, where's the dial from?



DMCBanshee said:


> Arrived today SKX007 "Doxa Ceramica Shark" Mod


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Happy new year to everyone!

SKX007 with SNZF15 dial and hands, second hand From Sumo, DM bezel with Dagaz insert


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



cerialphreak said:


> I love it, where's the dial from?


looks to me like a Loy's-style not-actually-a-seiko-dial job. I think as long as it's used for a Seiko mod it's fine, but careful because some people think they are illegal.


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

Vintage mod..














Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

I just completed modding my Seiko SSA167 today. Wanted to give it a poor man's Space Walk vibe.

Started out looking like this:



And ended up looking like this:


----------



## killercoon (Jan 2, 2016)

Check out dlwwatches.com


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX Planet Monster


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just minor mod but am happy with it =)








Should get the insert next week


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## errock_22 (Jan 2, 2016)

Brand new to this forum and the world of watches. I have to say, the mods are incredible and inspiring. I've been obsessed for the last couple of days and have literally gone through each and every page on this thread (my wife is ready to kill me). I now know what's possible, who Yobokies and Dagaz are and how quickly you can vaporize a significant amount of money. (Told you my wife was going to kill me.)  

Cheers!!


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

This looks amazing. The green lume didn't do anything for me but with the orange effect just jumps out to me. I gotta go start sourcing the parts for this mod.



sabarig said:


> Vintage mod..
> 
> View attachment 6508186
> 
> ...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Seiko Pelagos:


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## DrNikolai (Jun 16, 2014)

Mod #2: Seamaster Specter homage, SKX031. Harold pieces with a dash of Jake.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice!
Did you use the Monster dial?



Derek N said:


> Seiko Pelagos:


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX031 with 6309 dial and hands, Plexi and leather strap from Steinhart vintage brown


----------



## simonf7 (Oct 15, 2015)

Has anybody found any yellow dials with both a day and date? I'm thinking about modding an SKX007, looking to make something similar to the skxa35 dial. Closest I've found is the yellow Degas dials, but both are date only.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



cerialphreak said:


> I love it, where's the dial from?


From Loyswatch on the bay


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

simonf7 said:


> Has anybody found any yellow dials with both a day and date? I'm thinking about modding an SKX007, looking to make something similar to the skxa35 dial. Closest I've found is the yellow Degas dials, but both are date only.


Looks on eBay, I found 2 yellow 007 dial in the last year


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

simonf7 said:


> Has anybody found any yellow dials with both a day and date? I'm thinking about modding an SKX007, looking to make something similar to the skxa35 dial. Closest I've found is the yellow Degas dials, but both are date only.


Yellow Dial Hands Minute Ring Set Made for Seiko 7S26 0030 Diver Auto New | eBay


----------



## Felix Wong (Dec 27, 2015)

i still want the sbdc003


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Very nice!
> Did you use the Monster dial?


The dial is from a SKX173. The chapter ring might be a Monster one of maybe on from Dagaz.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

good to see the thread picking up steam again. 007 stealth


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Awesome modification!

Where did you get the dial and hands?

Thanks for sharing.



Derek N said:


> I just completed modding my Seiko SSA167 today. Wanted to give it a poor man's Space Walk vibe.
> 
> Started out looking like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## tobytobes (Jul 17, 2011)

jimbowattz said:


> Updated with dome sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate that is awesome. Where did h get the bezel insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

itsreallydarren said:


> This looks amazing. The green lume didn't do anything for me but with the orange effect just jumps out to me. I gotta go start sourcing the parts for this mod.


Thanks mate. I baked the dial at 230 degree centigrade for 20 mins. The hands were from esslinger. However baking it for more than 60 mins just yielded a light brown color. Also I brushed the case..

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

DrNikolai said:


> Mod #2: Seamaster Specter homage, SKX031. Harold pieces with a dash of Jake.
> 
> View attachment 6522874


Great looking watch mod! Can i know what is the base watch that you used?

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

Oh the endless quest for the perfect mod...
I think I've settled with the last one through, what do you guys think?

1.
Really liked the look of this one but felt it deviated too much from its Seiko roots.








2.
Really liked the function of the GMT style bezel, but the alignment of the etched numbers is very poor next to the indices on the dial (the 1 lines up but 7 is way off...). In addition the silver color of the bezel blends with the case making the dial look small.








3.
Went with stock SKX bezel to extend the dial. Switched the hands to ones that better match the white with black outline style of the dial indices. I previously tried some black outlined 6309 style hands, but the lume was too green in regular light and didn't match the white lume of the dial.


----------



## jimbowattz (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



tobytobes said:


> Mate that is awesome. Where did h get the bezel insert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, came from yobokies

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Highrise (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*

Just finished up this SNZH mod last night.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*

Simple SNKL09 mod with a magnifying sapphire and NATO.


----------



## ehou333 (Oct 12, 2009)

Old mod I just found in my drawer. Eta 2824 base and case from a random licensed watch.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

So I had a little accident with my SKX007 BB mod. I was pressure testing it and the crystal popped off. While submerged. 

The crystal was an aftermarket bubble dome from Crystaltimes. Don't know if that had anything to do with it. At the same time I also pressure tested my SKX009 with the stock crystal (previously removed and re-installed by me) and that passed fine.

I expected to find water draining out of the movement but it was surprisingly dry. Obviously it did get some water and as there's a bit of corrosion. The movement has stopped; probably the force of the pop damaged something.



















Oh well. No biggie. I have enough parts to make several new watches. I'll just pop a spare 4R36 in there.










I've become a little bored with the BB mod. Might change it to something else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

paradiver said:


> Awesome modification!
> 
> Where did you get the dial and hands?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


I got the dial and hour/minute hands from Dagaz. The red seconds hand is from spare parts laying around, probably from Dagaz. I was looking for a non branded dial, and Dagaz has just a few of them available. Because of the unusual crown placement, I had to clip the dial feet. Usually I do not care for sterile dials, but in this case; I feel that it works well.


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> Very nice!
> Did you use the Monster dial?


Purchased the base mod from another forum member. I've taken it apart to change different parts. From what I can tell the base dial is SKX173 and Monster chapter ring. The top portion of the chapter ring could possibly be from an SKX just shaved down to fit between the crystal and Monster chapter ring. I added a blued AR flat crystal, Murphy bezel with sapphire insert from Yobokies which closely matches the style from the Tudor Pelagos. I also had to paint the base of the handsets black to match the Pelagos. Painting the handsets black was the hardest part; ruined one handset as it did not pass my quality control standards. I found out that painting with enamel and paintbrush causes the paint to dry blotchy. I ended up masking off the handsets very carefully and used a couple light passes of black spray paint. The finish turned out perfect. The pictures do not do this watch justice, as it looks stunning in the flesh.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX007 with SNXS79 Dial and MM Hands, DM Bezel and PO insert will follow soon


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Happy for ya and all, really, but it sure would be a LOT nicer if instead of making announcements of random personal future projects (as opposed to those for production for sale to others), people would just post FINISHED mods.
> 
> Otherwise, there is no line; this tread becomes a free-for-all... for everything.
> And there is not much to share - in the true sense of sharing.


Thanks for the comment Chronopolis, I might be wrong with the perception that when you start tuning a watch you may do modif after modif whithout really knowing when the watch mods will be completely done :think:

Am already having in mind that after the insert I'll have some fun to play around with different hands, crystal, chapter ring etc. 
Shall I wait until then to post pix of a "potentially done" modded watch ? 

IMHO the fellows following this thread might be interested as well to see the evolution on a "several steps" mod project that might be stretched over a certain period of time...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Thanks for the comment Chronopolis, I might be wrong with the perception that when you start tuning a watch you may do modif after modif without really knowing when the watch mods will be completely done


No you are not wrong in your perception. I've had to remodify some watches several times. SIGH!!!
So, the thing to do is, PHOTOSHOP!!!

Take your own pics, or download those - hands dials, platform watch - that are similar in their display / composition angle. 
This way you can save some time adjusting them to scale, and not suffer so much distortion either.



alex79 said:


> Am already having in mind that after the insert I'll have some fun to play around with different hands, crystal, chapter ring etc. Shall I wait until then to post pix of a "potentially done" modded watch ?


To continue what I was saying above - Photoshopping a model - of course, in terms of looks, the crystal material won't affect it. Concentrate on those elements that will.



alex79 said:


> IMHO the fellows following this thread might be interested as well to see the evolution on a "several steps" mod project that might be stretched over a certain period of time...


We would! I sure would. But if it is presented in separate parts, that is not helpful at all, since we already know what parts are available.
What we need to see is the actual combination of all the elements where they belong.

Here is a sample of some that I did years ago: I used stock photos, and hands, but in some cases, I made things up.
Of these I only made the LAST one.
Doing it first on Photoshop really helped. Actual modified version included.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Some SKX bezel action


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> No you are not wrong in your perception. I've had to remodify some watches several times. SIGH!!!
> So, the thing to do is, PHOTOSHOP!!!
> 
> Take your own pics, or download those - hands dials, platform watch - that are similar in their display / composition angle.
> ...


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I think the journey is just as interesting so post away. Plus there's lots of helpful advice members could give along the way.

PS my photoshopping skills are non- existent. Yours look to be superb Chronopolis. I especially like your 2nd one with the steel 60 min bezel. Very Explorer II'ish which anyone following my posts will know is my new favourite watch ️.

I wouldn't mind seeing more of your photoshop experiments and we can have a healthy debate about what we like/don't like about them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cpl said:


> Chronopolis...I wouldn't mind seeing more of your *photoshop experiments* and we can have a healthy debate about what we like/don't like about them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was hoping for the same, so I started a thread about it 3 -4 years ago, but it didn't get enough participation.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/archive-imaginary-watches-make-show-yours-700235.html

Yeah, I have done quite a few experiments by P-shop, but most are saved in PSD, so I can't upload those, until I convert them. So, here is a few more that are available now:


----------



## THL Brass (Jan 7, 2016)

Excuse me if the question has already been answered, I tried searching but I mostly found outdated links(?) to pages that dont exist anymore. 

I am planning to buy a SNZG13/SNZG15. I love how it feels and looks, but the combination of the dial and arrows isn't really to my taste. Ideally I would like to change either of those. Is it possible to change the arms with another original/3rd party ones without voiding the warranty? If I do this I will bring it to someone who is authorized to service a Seiko.

Maybe it will be even better to change the dial. I found some custom ones, but I don't want to lose the "Seiko" branding. Can I find original dials (or ones that have the brand name) that are compatible with this watch? The movement is 7S36.

Thanks!


----------



## marsy101 (Jan 2, 2015)

Here's a 007 BB mod I did a few months ago with dagaz parts. I fancied a change, so pushed the lume out to make skeleton hands. Worked well with the hour and min hands but I f-ed up the second hand, so the stock 007 is on there atm. What I like is how it has strengthened the black and silver theme.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Rob Cox said:


> This forum is a fun way to see what others are doing with their watches, please don't try to impose rules and just pass by the posts you don't like!


You're right, we like to *"see"* , not *"only"* chats about next future potentially possible likely mods!
To know someone may mod its watch in the future with a new dial or new hands is USELESS and insignificant if I can't see
Your second sentence: why you write advise and do not follow it. Bah!

@Chronopolis
Great skills and great taste, please keep your Ps thread alive even you're the sole poster, I'll be inspired by you and you'll help me (us) to save a lot of money spent in parts not matching |>

@THL Brass
Keep searching!
Type "snzg12 mod" and you can see lot of mods with original dials and aftermarket dials! 
Type "seiko automatic hands size" and you find the answer 
Type "Seiko warranty" and you can read it (but you should have it also in your hands) 
:-!

Any original dial 28,5mm OD (for watch with the crown @3) will fill fit, in case you like a dial made for watch with crown @ 3:45 you have to cut the dial feet and use adhesive to fix it on the mov holder ring (easy task)

All hands (original or aftermarket) made for Seiko automatic will fit ( Size: 1.50 hour, 0.89 minute, 0 20 sec)

Once you fit a different part than the stock one in your watch you lose the warranty. Point!
In case you fit an original Seiko part I hope no service will argue, but depends to its policy. Be ready to hear: no!
The 7s36 is a really strong mov and it shouldn't give you troubles; anyway it's a really cheap mov (about $40) and if you need it you won't go bankrupt in case you need it before the Seiko warranty expires. 
I do not see any other possible problem in your modded watch than the movement, gaskets and glass won't be effected if the dial and hands swap is professionally made and you use the watch in the appropiate way during the warranty span.

Go mod and don't worry! ;-)


----------



## marsy101 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



crappysurfer said:


> Simple SNKL09 mod with a magnifying sapphire and NATO.


Very smart indeed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

LeeMorgan said:


> @Chronopolis
> Great skills and great taste, please keep your Ps thread alive even you're the sole poster, I'll be inspired by you and you'll help me (us) to save a lot of money spent in parts not matching |>


Very kind of you, LM, to say so, even if I agree with only half of that. :-!

And thank for the encouragement!
Maybe I will keep it up.

It takes time to do each of these P-shops, but they sure have helped me - _especially when they turn out ugly_!! I discover that I need NOT spend $$ on them. :-!

Imagination is one thing, the way they end up looking is another.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

007 in blue


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I was hoping for the same, so I started a thread about it 3 -4 years ago, but it didn't get enough participation.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/archive-imaginary-watches-make-show-yours-700235.html
> 
> ...


I always thought I was weird for trying to photoshop potential mods... thanks for making me feel _slightly _more normal!

I wish I had your skills though, my efforts at photoshop (actually I used GIMP because I'm too tight to fork out for photoshop) weren't quite as successful:


















https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/suggestions-hands-cali-dial-mod-1030495-2.html#post8033815


----------



## eliindetroit (Jan 11, 2011)

My first purchase on WUS.  Seiko SNZH57 Fifty Five Fathoms


----------



## marsy101 (Jan 2, 2015)

khd said:


> I always thought I was weird for trying to photoshop potential mods... thanks for making me feel _slightly _more normal!
> 
> I wish I had your skills though, my efforts at photoshop (actually I used GIMP because I'm too tight to fork out for photoshop) weren't quite as successful:
> 
> ...


I remember seeing your GIMPed Cali dial a while ago. It was one of the images that made me want to do one myself.

Here's something I did today. It's pieced together from spares and a dagaz dial. I loved the original hands, so found a set going on eBay. I think they work really well, particularly the pop of red on the second hand. Just waiting on a sapphire domed crystal. It's on a stitched rubber strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

My destroyed BB homage lives again with a new 4R36 movement, SKX171 dial, stock hands, domed sapphire crystal, Murphy bezel and Yobokies bezel insert. This is the dial the 007 should've had. The silver surrounds of the applied markers match perfectly with the silver hands.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THL Brass (Jan 7, 2016)

LeeMorgan said:


> You're right, we like to *"see"* , not *"only"* chats about next future potentially possible likely mods!
> To know someone may mod its watch in the future with a new dial or new hands is USELESS and insignificant if I can't see
> Your second sentence: why you write advise and do not follow it. Bah!
> 
> ...


Oooh, thanks a lot! I found a couple of places where I can find Seiko/3rd party dials and hands. It never occurred to me that a watch can be modified and personalized like that. At the very least I will change the hands to a slimmer, sleeker ones. The dial could also use some love, but im reluctant to drop the SEIKO branding/logo. Still, if it looks better ... there were some great clean ones.
Voiding the warranty wont be an issue at all, before doing anything to it I will leave it run with stock parts for a month or two and check how accurate it is. If there arent any notable issues I will go ahead and order some parts.

One thing is kinda unclear to me, if I bring it to a jeweler and ask him to replace the dial/hands will there be any issues? And what might be the cost for such an operation? Im in Germany, but estimates for US/other parts of Europe would work as well.
Sadly I dont have any hardware at home right now and I dont want to destroy my first Seiko. Being on a student budget and all.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

New (better matching) strap, with better lighting: 
Cerakote on:
Case: Army Green 
Bezel: Black 
Dagaz Dial (now out of production) + Yobokies Hands


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Some SRP model (?), Dagaz Omega dial, Yobokies Pilot Hands


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Dagaz Insert
Mixed hands; SOXA (hour / minute) + Yobokies pilot seconds
Seiko 5 dial


----------



## errock_22 (Jan 2, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> New (better matching) strap, with better lighting:
> Cerakote on:
> Case: Army Green
> Bezel: Black
> ...


Really like this one!!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

marsy101 said:


> I remember seeing your GIMPed Cali dial a while ago. It was one of the images that made me want to do one myself.
> 
> Here's something I did today. It's pieced together from spares and a dagaz dial. I loved the original hands, so found a set going on eBay. I think they work really well, particularly the pop of red on the second hand. Just waiting on a sapphire domed crystal. It's on a stitched rubber strap.
> 
> ...


That looks great, plus it must be nice to get something out of the spares pile... I've only done a couple of mods so don't have many spares, but I'm looking forward to the day I can rustle a little something up out of the odds and sods pile :-!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

7002 new hands, rehaut and inlay


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Check yobokies:

yobokies's Library | Photobucket

They currently have 1 x yellow day date dial.

Enjoy.



simonf7 said:


> Has anybody found any yellow dials with both a day and date? I'm thinking about modding an SKX007, looking to make something similar to the skxa35 dial. Closest I've found is the yellow Degas dials, but both are date only.


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Very classy!

That dial actually goes really well with the bracelet (where did you get it by the way?).

Excellent work.



Chronopolis said:


> Some SRP model (?), Dagaz Omega dial, Yobokies Pilot Hands
> 
> View attachment 6597986
> 
> ...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

paradiver said:


> Very classy!
> 
> That dial actually goes really well with *the bracelet* (where did you get it by the way?).
> 
> Excellent work.


Theng Q ~~ ver mush.

Bracelet? Ebay. Search under 'Shark Mesh.'


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Gold SNZH FFF















Recently yobokies' lumed bezel was added.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

pretty good mod photo action in the thread today! great work gents









^ a thanks to the usual suspects: jake, harold, duarte, strapcode


----------



## errock_22 (Jan 2, 2016)

golfer87 said:


> Gold SNZH FFF
> View attachment 6600578
> 
> View attachment 6600626
> ...


I'm not a "gold" guy but this is classy. Very nice!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Very nice implentation of the Fuller's 6, good job!



The Watcher said:


> pretty good mod photo action in the thread today! great work gents
> 
> View attachment 6604226
> 
> ...


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Burning the midnight oil...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

007 Mod


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Malv1 (Feb 28, 2009)

Tomgbw said:


> 007 Mod
> View attachment 6615258


Beautiful watch!

Tappin and Talkin on the iPad


----------



## marsy101 (Jan 2, 2015)

khd said:


> That looks great, plus it must be nice to get something out of the spares pile... I've only done a couple of mods so don't have many spares, but I'm looking forward to the day I can rustle a little something up out of the odds and sods pile :-!


It's a good feeling... how I'd imagine recycling would be, if it was fun! It's also the definition of "the whole is greater than the sum of it's parts."

Thanks again for the inspiration!


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

SKX031J


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

Seiko SKX007 mod


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

gm78 said:


> Seiko SKX007 mod
> 
> View attachment 6623066


Awesome vibes ! 
How do you call this kind of bezel please? Dome bezel

Cool mods really gm78


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Tomgbw said:


> 007 Mod
> View attachment 6615258


Moar!

Post more pics of this mod, looks fresh and very interesting.

Orient hands installed? Which bezel is it?

Sent from my XT1080m.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I bought this mod like it is so I have no further information about the parts. Sorry.















007 with Sword hands and Yobokies coin edge and insert


----------



## Cobbgoblin (Oct 12, 2011)

Tomgbw said:


> 007 with Sword hands and Yobokies coin edge and insert
> View attachment 6624106


Love that look with the DLC insert! How's the action on the coin edge? I'm thinking about getting one for my 009.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

For me the Dave Murphy bezel has a bit higher quality even without clicks. Yobokies is OK, but when you turn the bezel it sounds cheap. But it has clicks.


----------



## errock_22 (Jan 2, 2016)

Yobokies 007 Mod - Sinn Style....clean and simple. Super Oyster and Vintage Brown leather strap on the way.


----------



## Big Ted (Oct 2, 2011)

I am assembling parts for a 6309 mod anybody know where I can find a steel or aluminium chapter ring I'd settle for plain black or silver.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## knyc2000 (Oct 11, 2009)

This is my SRP639 mod with SKX007 dial and Strapecode Super Oyster bracelet.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

two out of my collections: SKX Snowflake and SKX grey


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tomgbw said:


> For me the Dave Murphy bezel has a bit higher quality even without clicks. Yobokies is OK, but when you turn the bezel it sounds cheap. But it has clicks.


That's mighty useful info.
Been wanting a Murphy for a while, but the supply seems to be not very steady.

Have you tried Dr Seikostain in Poland? He also on the bay.
Excellent workmanship !! I highly recommend it.
He seems to be making more styles now.

Here is one ("Shark") that I posted before:


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> That's mighty useful info.
> Been wanting a Murphy for a while, but the supply seems to be not very steady.
> 
> Have you tried Dr Seikostain in Poland? He also on the bay.
> ...


Yessss - got four inserts today and a bezel from Mr. Seikostain  They a very good Quality! And yes Dave Murphy's business in not making bezels unfortunately. But I had the chance to order three of those bezels.
But the Poland guy makes also very nice bezels.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

The old Camo Turtle...


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SKX008 (009 dial and faded 007 blue/grey insert), sapphire, black day date and Tuna H/M hands, second hand from skx171, all with a little aged lume as the dial indexes and the insert pip). 
A subtle mod with 100% Seiko style


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

My latest mod. A vintage seamaster homage.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

...levi said:


> My latest mod. A vintage seamaster homage.
> 
> View attachment 6639770


Very nice, well done!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

...levi said:


> My latest mod. A vintage seamaster homage.
> 
> View attachment 6639770












Good idea!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

Not a mod, but mod parts! I finally got my sunburst dials in!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

For sale?

If so, info?



ajuicet said:


> Not a mod, but mod parts! I finally got my sunburst dials in!
> View attachment 6641690


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> For sale?
> 
> If so, info?


I've just started a website that's my username. I might put them up on the bay soon too, but am still debating that.

AJ


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

ajuicet said:


> I've just started a website that's my username. I might put them up on the bay soon too, but am still debating that.
> 
> AJ


Ooh, tempted... What lume do you use? C1????


----------



## watchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

ajuicet said:


> Not a mod, but mod parts! I finally got my sunburst dials in!
> View attachment 6641690


Some unique dials there - very nice. I'm interested


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

AC81 said:


> Ooh, tempted... What lume do you use? C1????


Yeah - C1 lume on everything.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Really really nice dials - be sure I am a customer in your shop!
please send also to Germany!
thnx



ajuicet said:


> Not a mod, but mod parts! I finally got my sunburst dials in!
> View attachment 6641690


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

Tomgbw said:


> Really really nice dials - be sure I am a customer in your shop!
> please send also to Germany!
> thnx


I do ship worldwide. When checking out, make sure to select your country first to enable the international shipping methods 

AJ


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

ajuicet said:


> Not a mod, but mod parts! I finally got my sunburst dials in!
> View attachment 6641690


Awesome! If I could give my humble impression, while these are really nice, I would prefer the markers to be a bit more toward the outer edge of the dial. But probably will work well with the Seiko 5 line.

That's great that you made the jump and had them produced. Well done and thank you for them.


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

ajuicet said:


> Not a mod, but mod parts! I finally got my sunburst dials in!
> View attachment 6641690


Thank you so much for doing this... I have been searching for blue sunburst dials forever.... Only one small wish.. Make more... 3 o'clock. I guess the "4 o'clock" refer to the crown placement and therefore the dial feet?
Would it be possible to make the dials with feet for 3 and 4 o'clock, and then we could just snap off the ones we do not need?


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

carlowus said:


> Awesome! If I could give my humble impression, while these are really nice, I would prefer the markers to be a bit more toward the outer edge of the dial. But probably will work well with the Seiko 5 line.
> 
> That's great that you made the jump and had them produced. Well done and thank you for them.


Thanks for your feedback. These were definitely designed with the smaller Seiko 5s in mind. Hopefully I'll be able to make some other dials that cater more towards SKX and other bigger watches in the future.



arttylux said:


> Thank you so much for doing this... I have been searching for blue sunburst dials forever.... Only one small wish.. Make more... 3 o'clock. I guess the "4 o'clock" refer to the crown placement and therefore the dial feet?
> Would it be possible to make the dials with feet for 3 and 4 o'clock, and then we could just snap off the ones we do not need?


Yeah, it refers to the crown placement. I've never thought about the dual 3 and 4' o clock idea. It's a clever idea and probably worth looking into.


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

ajuicet said:


> Thanks for your feedback. These were definitely designed with the smaller Seiko 5s in mind. Hopefully I'll be able to make some other dials that cater more towards SKX and other bigger watches in the future.
> 
> Yeah, it refers to the crown placement. I've never thought about the dual 3 and 4' o clock idea. It's a clever idea and probably worth looking into.


I am working on a Invicta 8926 now(3 o'clock and seiko movement) and it is impossible to find any nice blue sunburst dials for 3 o'clock.
I will most likely order one from you and use dial dots. 
I've bookmarked your site, and my cart is full ;-)
Hopefully you can ship to Norway.


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

arttylux said:


> I am working on a Invicta 8926 now(3 o'clock and seiko movement) and it is impossible to find any nice blue sunburst dials for 3 o'clock.
> I will most likely order one from you and use dial dots.
> I've bookmarked your site, and my cart is full ;-)
> Hopefully you can ship to Norway.


Shipping world wide . PM me if you are having any trouble.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

ajuicet said:


> Thanks for your feedback. These were definitely designed with the smaller Seiko 5s in mind. Hopefully I'll be able to make some other dials that cater more towards SKX and other bigger watches in the future.
> 
> Yeah, it refers to the crown placement. I've never thought about the dual 3 and 4' o clock idea. It's a clever idea and probably worth looking into.


Thank you and it is fantastic that you are making these. Seriously, great step toward more local (US) parts availability for mod nutties... ;-)

The dials look all very nice!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Tomgbw said:


> 007 in blue
> View attachment 6588122


Loving this mod, where did you get the bezel insert?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Tomgbw said:


> SKX007 with SNXS79 Dial and MM Hands, DM Bezel and PO insert will follow soon
> View attachment 6574794


Can't wait to see the final product!


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

ajuicet said:


> Not a mod, but mod parts! I finally got my sunburst dials in!


That green is nice! Gives me lots of ideas 
Great work!


----------



## sirrtuan (Jun 30, 2011)

Small mod, sapphire crystal with AR coating.
New hands and black date wheel.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Seiko 7002-7000 





Seko 6309-7049 wannabe Willard


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

The base watch is the model SNLK07 with Mercedes hands are from Dagaz.


----------



## diseno (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

arttylux said:


> I am working on a Invicta 8926 now(3 o'clock and seiko movement) and it is impossible to find any nice blue sunburst dials for 3 o'clock.
> I will most likely order one from you and use dial dots.
> I've bookmarked your site, and my cart is full ;-)
> Hopefully you can ship to Norway.


Not impossible, but only one i know of ;-)
http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/2319505


----------



## JohnDrake (Jul 4, 2014)

carlowus said:


> The base watch is the model SNLK07 with Mercedes hands are from Dagaz.


A 'Seiko Explorer.' Love it, love it, love it.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Wearing my PMGS today. SNKL41 dial in a SNKE85 case, on a Hirsh Duke strap.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


>


Now *THAT* is striking! Care to share details?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> Now *THAT* is striking! Care to share details?


Base is SKX007. Shooting star engraved smooth bezel. Sapphire crystal. Minute chapter ring. Stingray strap. Handcut mokume gane dial.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


> Base is SKX007. Shooting star engraved smooth bezel. Sapphire crystal. Minute chapter ring. Stingray strap. Handcut mokume gane dial.


Absolutely gorgeous - thanks!


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

SEIKO 7S26-0350 MOD







*

*


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*










G.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*



giorgos mg said:


> G.


This is a great combo. The simplicity really accentuates the circular indices on the dial and even compliment the circular case. Hands are good too, although the red tip seconds is a bit distracting to me and doesn't go with the rest of it. Nice!


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you 

I will try to "stealth" the divers 200m on the dial

I believe then the red tip will look better

G.


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I am a little bit unhappy with the bezel insert of my SKX007, some alternatives are ordered


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Rose gold cali dials anyone?


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

ajuicet said:


> Not a mod, but mod parts! I finally got my sunburst dials in!
> View attachment 6641690












Should we put your name in *Modifications 101* thread? 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-modifications-101-how-where-2770002.html


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


> Rose gold cali dials anyone?


I think I dislike Cali dials because they remind me that i dont live in NoCal. Or SoCal for that matter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbowattz (Jul 8, 2013)

Coin bezel from ebay, all other parts from Dagaz

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

v1triol said:


> Should we put your name in *Modifications 101* thread?
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-modifications-101-how-where-2770002.html


I'd definitely appreciate it! I can PM you my website if that's cool.


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


> Rose gold cali dials anyone?


Nice! Any other colors coming?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



ajuicet said:


> Nice! Any other colors coming?


Yup! Blue and silver as well.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

i always feel guilty taking in all the photos here without leaving one, so


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



giorgos mg said:


> G.


Love the strap, where did you get it?


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks 
I made it 

G.


----------



## Stiyro (Oct 26, 2015)

Whats up time piece ninjas! I have modded a few 8926OBs and have had my SKX on my wrist for a couple weeks now and i'm ready to start ordering parts. I was wondering if anyone could supply me with a wider variety of modders that make parts for seiko movements. I have ordered from Dagaz, Yobokies, and Motor City Watch works. Can you guys give me a few more suppliers of mod parts? I have seen some very original and awesome dials and hands on this forum and want to be sure my watch is ONE OF A KIND!!!

Thanks in advance,
Bradford (AKA Stiyro)

edit: I also have a bezel on the way from Murphy Manufacturing, so no need to mention him.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko SKX007 Military Mod On Nato


----------



## Rankiryu (Aug 13, 2015)

Dial store?
Is there a person who knows?
blackbird watch company


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Just had a big ol' batch of these gorgeous rose gold cathedral hands made for all you modders out there


----------



## idnam (Dec 19, 2015)

crappy...where in philly? i'm in the ne...would luv some of those hands


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

crappysurfer said:


> Just had a big ol' batch of these gorgeous rose gold cathedral hands made for all you modders out there


 Where o where would I purchase said hands?


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)

Simple bezel swap. It's a Murphy bezel with Dagaz insert.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

crappysurfer said:


> Just had a big ol' batch of these gorgeous rose gold cathedral hands made for all you modders out there


I want these hands
With a cali dial
On an snk809 case 

G.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

7002 in a new shape








And SNZF with new hands and insert


----------



## swash (Feb 13, 2013)

giorgos mg said:


> I want these hands
> With a cali dial
> On an snk809 case
> 
> G.


+1 for rose gold cathedral hands w/ cali dial, but i would use an SNKL09 case


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

I have been a great admirer of the modding threads on Watchuseek and other forums over the past year or so, with the result that I purchased two Seiko SKX007 and one SKX009 earlier this year to satsify the urge to give it a go myself... turns out I've spent significantly more on the various swap out parts that I have been 'evolving' the various looks with than the original cost of the watches themselves! I've finally reached the stage where I'm really comfortable with the look of all three and unfortunately my SM300 'homage' resulted in me buying a modern SM300 from Alex at Watcho back in November. What turned out to be my idea of getting watches with the look I enjoy for relatively little money hasn't quite turned out that way!

Anyway, as this forum was a big influence in these various projects, wanted to share some pics and hopefully inspire others to do the same as it's been great fun. Sorry for the quality of the photos, quickly taken a few minutes ago and the lighting isn't great today.


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

And my homage alongside the 'real thing'


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

One additional shot. I love this combination and the retro look/feel to it. Wearing this regularly at the moment in favour of some of the more expensive watches in my collection.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

giorgos mg said:


> I want these hands
> With a cali dial
> On an snk809 case
> 
> G.


That's the plan. Rose gold cali dials (as well as blue and silver ones) are inbound as well.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

does anyone know if a dial from a 6R15 movement would fit fine onto a 7s26?

I'd like to stick a SARG009 dial and hands onto an skx or snk. Would the feet match up or have to use the adhesive dial dots?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

mcnabbanov said:


> does anyone know if a dial from a 6R15 movement would fit fine onto a 7s26?
> 
> I'd like to stick a SARG009 dial and hands onto an skx or snk. Would the feet match up or have to use the adhesive dial dots?


The feet are in the same position for the 7sxx, 4rxx, 6rxx movement/holders long as the crown position is in the same location. However the dial of the SARG009 is larger then the SKX dial, usual dials are about 28.5mm while the SARG009 dial is somewhere around 31mm in diameter.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

I've only just started modding in the last two months, but I'm hooked.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

Modded 700J


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice. I wouldn't have guessed you started 2 months ago. Looking forward to your creations a year from now. 



kcoops said:


> I've only just started modding in the last two months, but I'm hooked.
> 
> View attachment 6689562
> 
> ...


----------



## Rankiryu (Aug 13, 2015)

kcoops said:


> I've only just started modding in the last two months, but I'm hooked.
> View attachment 6689610


raffles time dial?


----------



## watchout (Dec 21, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*








kept it original except for the seconds hand.( and the accidentally punched out Lume in the minutes hand).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


>


Is that Jake's dial? It looks great. Got a lume shot?

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

kcoops said:


> I've only just started modding in the last two months, but I'm hooked.
> 
> View attachment 6689562
> 
> ...


its a bit addicting, isnt it? nice clean mods, where do you source your dials from?


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Rankiryu said:


> raffles time dial?


Yup. It's a 29mm dial, so I secure it in a dremel mandrel and spin the edge on sandpaper until its 28.4mm.



mcnabbanov said:


> its a bit addicting, isnt it? nice clean mods, where do you source your dials from?


I get them from Dagaz, Raffles, and Military Watches Mall on the bay. And yes, its very addicting. I want to build them all, but then I have to sell them too.


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Just finished an SKX Yellow Soxa Mod. Cool story about it here...

What are the chances?!


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

kcoops said:


> And yes, its very addicting. I want to build them all, but then I have to sell them too.


Indeed, but remember that even when you sell them, they are still _your_ watches, so to speak... *and* others have them to enjoy.

It's totally win-win.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

8926 derivatives count, as they have Seiko movements. 









Bleu Plongeur. Dagaz Etanche dial, Stiletto hands.









Tudor-esque fantasy Milsub, built on one of rbesass' amazing coin-edge cases. Dagaz '70s dial and milsub hands.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

6309 62MAS Mod


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

digivandig said:


> Is that Jake's dial? It looks great. Got a lume shot?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


I've got a lume shot of that dial. 
The watch isn't quite as classy but it should give you an idea ;-)


----------



## Rankiryu (Aug 13, 2015)

kcoops said:


> Yup. It's a 29mm dial, so I secure it in a dremel mandrel and spin the edge on sandpaper until its 28.4mm.
> 
> I get them from Dagaz, Raffles, and Military Watches Mall on the bay. And yes, its very addicting. I want to build them all, but then I have to sell them too.


I'd like to see raffles time dial SNK80* from the front.
The outside line hides, but how many is the length of the inside diameter?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm just really excited


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Rankiryu said:


> I'd like to see raffles time dial SNK80* from the front.
> The outside line hides, but how many is the length of the inside diameter?











There is a better view of the dial. Is that the one you were wondering about?

I've got a question for those of you that have installed acrylic crystals in the snk80x, what size did you use? I took the crystal and gasket out, and I measured 31mm. I want to use a high dome acrylic without the gasket. What size should I get?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

When restoration is fail cause by parts, so call it Franken mods. watch is seiko 7006-8030, change insert bezel who taken from 7005, dial from SRP271, hands from another Seiko5 military 7S26















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Simple, but one of your best ones, Tom!



Tomgbw said:


> 6309 62MAS Mod
> View attachment 6702234


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

my favorite mod, but lastnight i finally did something i meant to try a couple years ago:









swap this old Seiko clasp onto the Bonetto Cinturini.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

AC81 said:


> I've got a lume shot of that dial.
> The watch isn't quite as classy but it should give you an idea ;-)
> 
> View attachment 6702802
> ...


Nice! I like the lumed numbers.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

My 6159 Mods...


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

brawijaya80 said:


> My 6159 Mods...


The first look............ Found 6159 case














Custom the bezel and crown














Make Movment ring and fit the 6309 movment and aftermarket dial









Order kosmetics to yobokies ...........................

now te result... 6159 Mods with Tahu Goreng with sambal......


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

dZeak said:


> Simple, but one of your best ones, Tom!


Thanks dZeak!!!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SNZE21 with Glossy dial and some hands out of my box


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

Crappysurfer, I saw back in August you posted a Ranger-style mod with ranger hands. I made this exact mod! I can't get enough of the hands- it's too bad they aren't more readily available. Did you use ETA hands and squeeze them to make them fit? That's what I did. Yobokies has a set that are close, but the lume is green. Curious to know if you were able to source the hands to fit the 7s26?

I would post mine and quote yours but I haven't posted before so I can't post pics yet. Cheers!


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

Woops... there is mine. Twice.


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

More like a reverse mod...

Before

SKX779 modded with 007 dial + black rubber strap









After

Replaced dial and hands to stock and added sapphire crystal + stock Seiko stainless steel bracelet.









I really like this watch.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

nsomerv said:


> Crappysurfer, I saw back in August you posted a Ranger-style mod with ranger hands. I made this exact mod! I can't get enough of the hands- it's too bad they aren't more readily available. Did you use ETA hands and squeeze them to make them fit? That's what I did. Yobokies has a set that are close, but the lume is green. Curious to know if you were able to source the hands to fit the 7s26?
> 
> I would post mine and quote yours but I haven't posted before so I can't post pics yet. Cheers!


Yup I used ETA hands.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

nsomerv said:


> Crappysurfer, I saw back in August you posted a Ranger-style mod with ranger hands. I made this exact mod! I can't get enough of the hands- it's too bad they aren't more readily available. Did you use ETA hands and squeeze them to make them fit? That's what I did. Yobokies has a set that are close, but the lume is green. Curious to know if you were able to source the hands to fit the 7s26?
> 
> I would post mine and quote yours but I haven't posted before so I can't post pics yet. Cheers!


You shouldn't need to squeeze the hands as the hour and min hand are the same size. Only the second hand is different (or is that what you meant?? ) 
I've put some of Dagaz hands on an eta 2750 and they were perfect.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

AC81 said:


> You shouldn't need to squeeze the hands as the hour and min hand are the same size. Only the second hand is different (or is that what you meant?? )
> I've put some of Dagaz hands on an eta 2750 and they were perfect.


It depends, the hour hand is the same size, 1.50mm, the minute hand is 0.90mm for the ETA and 0.89 for the Seiko movement. Depending on the tolerances the ETA hands might fit or not. I have several that fit just fine but several more that did not fit and the minute hand was spinning loose. I guess I had a 50% success on those.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

carlowus said:


> It depends, the hour hand is the same size, 1.50mm, the minute hand is 0.90mm for the ETA and 0.89 for the Seiko movement. Depending on the tolerances the ETA hands might fit or not. I have several that fit just fine but several more that did not fit and the minute hand was spinning loose. I guess I had a 50% success on those.


This has been my experience.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

carlowus said:


> It depends, the hour hand is the same size, 1.50mm, the minute hand is 0.90mm for the ETA and 0.89 for the Seiko movement. Depending on the tolerances the ETA hands might fit or not. I have several that fit just fine but several more that did not fit and the* minute hand was spinning loose*. I guess I had a 50% success on those.


Does crimping not solve this problem?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Does crimping not solve this problem?


I guess one could squeeze the hole edges a bit and make it smaller, but it is not something I like or would do on one of my watch projects.


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Buy, Nice Seiko Actus 6306 for Movment Donor


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

SKX007


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

009 with 171 dial and new Second hand


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Does crimping not solve this problem?


Carlo is right,
I did myself and ended to a skilled watchmaker to have one hole adjusted, the hand was usually loose and touching the other two.
It was pro made but when I wear that watch I'm always checking the hands.

Won't squeze anymore ;-)


----------



## 2manywatchs (Dec 10, 2010)

Finished my other Mod. Story here...

Noah Fuller and Jake B. Tribute Mod, Part Deux


----------



## zeitMeister (Mar 23, 2009)

SKX007 DAGAZ "Silver 70's" MOD:


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko Silver Milgauss project


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Carlo, nice taste as usual!

Why I'm always a step behind you? :-d

Few week ago you shown a great SKX399 mod and I told you to have a similar mod coming (ready only this morning!), now your Milgauss and I ordered a lightning "Magneto" second hand to make something similar yesterday: are you my "muse"???

SKX007 + SKX399 dial, SRP227 H/M hands, SKX171 second hand, Thick Dome sapphire, black day date wheels, Z22 flat


----------



## jjames1000000 (Jan 22, 2016)

What kind of watch have you used for these mods? I love them! And are they just the standard yobokies or dagaz dials?
The remind me of the new Autodromo Groub B watches


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

LeeMorgan said:


> Hi Carlo, nice taste as usual!
> 
> Why I'm always a step behind you? :-d
> 
> ...


Thank you Francesco, I don't think you are a step behind anyone... you do great projects and this one looks fantastic! ;-)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh... here is another one I did...


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

I want to take out and measure the crystal on my SNZF. Do the bezel need to come off to remove/reinstall the crystal?


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Another mods of the day
Found seiko ufo case, only case without caseback,glass and movements. Put generic caseback from another seiko watch, generic glass glued on it,small generic crown glued on pusher, movements taken from seiko5 7S26, crown use generic big diver crown, dial use seiko5 military, hands custom made buy from lokal seller (I don't know where he buy from)








Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

A few new pics of an old mod... first time I've put this on the stock bracelet. I really wish the bracelet was nicer though, it looks good in photos but it's so light and rattly on the wrist. Oh well, guess it'll go back on the nato ;-)


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Bagawanta said:


> Another mods of the day
> Found seiko ufo case, only case without caseback,glass and movements. Put generic caseback from another seiko watch, generic glass glued on it,small generic crown glued on pusher, movements taken from seiko5 7S26, crown use generic big diver crown, dial use seiko5 military, hands custom made buy from lokal seller (I don't know where he buy from)
> View attachment 6775434
> 
> ...


Anither picture 






















Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*









007,
SARB dial, hands
Dagaz bezel insert, dome sapphire
Dr Seikostain atlas-one bezel
Strap code Super oyster 2nd gen (22mm-20mm) with chamfer clasp

The polished surfaces on this bezel pulls the whole mod together - compliments the hands and dial perfectly. It doesn't hurt that the crystal and bezel insert have a beautiful continuous arc along the surface of the watch...

Mr. Business needs to zap this with the Kra-Gle.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



c5k0 said:


> View attachment 6777770
> 
> 
> 007,
> ...


Nice one. By the way you message box is full...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



c5k0 said:


> View attachment 6777770
> 
> 
> 007,
> ...


Nice one. By the way you message box is full...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



c5k0 said:


> View attachment 6777770
> 
> 
> 007,
> ...


Dude that's a GRAIL watch you made there. Nice job!! If you ever decide to part with it message me. I'm in!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



carlowus said:


> Nice one. By the way you message box is full...


Ah, thanks.

Clearing out now....


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Dec1968 said:


> Dude that's a GRAIL watch you made there. Nice job!! If you ever decide to part with it message me. I'm in!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, bro- very kind of you to say it's grail material. Will be hard to sell, as the buyer would have to purchase my hand, wrist and arm along with it.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Inspired from someone here in this Forum: SKX PO


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



c5k0 said:


> Thanks, bro- very kind of you to say it's grail material. Will be hard to sell, as the buyer would have to purchase my hand, wrist and arm along with it.


Where do you source the dial? I want to do that as well - I have a spare one ready to do that to.

Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Tomgbw said:


> Inspired from someone here in this Forum: SKX PO


Nice. Is that Crystaltimes coin edge bezel?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Dayshot of SKX PO


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Just finished this one









Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

humphrj said:


> Just finished this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! What's the base watch for this?

And did it come with those drilled lugs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

deluded said:


> Looks good! What's the base watch for this?
> 
> And did it come with those drilled lugs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like the new SRP27x. Dagaz has new chapter rings for it.... looks killer btw.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

deluded said:


> Looks good! What's the base watch for this?
> 
> And did it come with those drilled lugs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like the new SRP27x. Dagaz has new chapter rings for it.... looks killer btw.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



c5k0 said:


> Nice. Is that Crystaltimes coin edge bezel?


Nope, Dave Murphy coind edge.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

This California dial has finally found a home in the case of the snxs81 with some all white hands. I call her "Yosemite".
The milsub dial made its way into the snk649 case. The case got a 6mm screw down crown and a doubled domed mineral crystal. I call this one the big crown mil mod, or "BCMM".
I'm keeping Yosemite, and BCMM is probably going to my little brother.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

deluded said:


> Looks good! What's the base watch for this?
> 
> And did it come with those drilled lugs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the Seiko SRP275. Comes with drilled lugs and 4R36 hand-winding and hacking movement.
Dial - Dagaz striking, Fuller 6 O'Clock of course
Chapter Ring - Dagaz
Minute/Hour hands - Dagaz Ocean Set 1
Second hand - Electric Blue from yobokies
Perlon Eulit strap for the moment.

Not sure about the seconds hand yet as I've only seen it with indoor lighting.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

humphrj said:


> It's the Seiko SRP275. Comes with drilled lugs and 4R36 hand-winding and hacking movement.
> Dial - Dagaz striking, Fuller 6 O'Clock of course
> Chapter Ring - Dagaz
> Minute/Hour hands - Dagaz Ocean Set 1
> ...


Looks great! I may have to consider getting one of those to mod.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

So, this is my first mod. A friend did it, I'm about as technical as a house brick. He sat me down and we planned it together. The base watch is a SKX007 with new sapphire crystal, cerakote, Seiko 5 dial to match the cerakote, custom orange / bronze bezel and new orange handset. TBH I think I'd prefer a skeleton handset, but the orange is still fun. It's on a green fabric Zulu Diver strap. We're calling it... 'Desert Storm.'


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

humphrj said:


> It's the Seiko SRP275. Comes with drilled lugs and 4R36 hand-winding and hacking movement.
> Dial - Dagaz striking, Fuller 6 O'Clock of course
> Chapter Ring - Dagaz
> Minute/Hour hands - Dagaz Ocean Set 1
> ...


That is lovely! One of my favourite mods is based on the srp269, which has the same case. One of these days I'll get around to posting some pictures. I wish they were still making those models as it's a great size for modding.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

tommyblas said:


> That is lovely! One of my favourite mods is based on the srp269, which has the same case. One of these days I'll get around to posting some pictures. I wish they were still making those models as it's a great size for modding.


Yep, good cases for projects...


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Took a pic in daylight and really happy with the seconds hand (adds a subtle element of colour)
Think this is a keeper.


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

humphrj said:


> Took a pic in daylight and really happy with the seconds hand (adds a subtle element of colour)
> Think this is a keeper.
> 
> View attachment 6810962


Looks great. Agree - the second hand is a nice touch.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Carlo (mostly) inspired me to try this combo:









Been wanting something Explorerish and actually had all the parts in the drawer...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

120 said:


> Carlo (mostly) inspired me to try this combo:
> 
> View attachment 6813122
> 
> ...


Looks great! Well Done!


----------



## Rankiryu (Aug 13, 2015)

120 said:


> Carlo (mostly) inspired me to try this combo:
> 
> View attachment 6813122
> 
> ...


What are the bracelets?


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

Rankiryu said:


> What are the bracelets?


That is from a an Invicta 8926. Had to modify the end links a bit to get them to match the curves a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I don't give this one enough attention...


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

This is my homage to the Milgauss. It uses one of the new dials I had produced, along with a green sapphire crystal. The base model is an SNKK27. I love how the green sapphire gives it a different look in different kind of lighting, so I've attached a couple different shots of it.


----------



## anokewee (Mar 20, 2006)

ajuicet said:


> This is my homage to the Milgauss. It uses one of the new dials I had produced, along with a green sapphire crystal. The base model is an SNKK27. I love how the green sapphire gives it a different look in different kind of lighting, so I've attached a couple different shots of it.


I really like it!


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

ajuicet said:


> This is my homage to the Milgauss. It uses one of the new dials I had produced, along with a green sapphire crystal. The base model is an SNKK27. I love how the green sapphire gives it a different look in different kind of lighting, so I've attached a couple different shots of it.


That is excellent! Great job. It's reminiscent of the Milgauss without being an outright copy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

kcoops said:


> That is excellent! Great job. It's reminiscent of the Milgauss without being an outright copy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! That was the goal


----------



## Barfett (Feb 3, 2013)

SNKK87 with Dagaz Expedition dial and Dagaz Mercedes hands. Nothing super original and a clear Explorer homage but I love it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ajuicet said:


> This is my homage to the Milgauss. It uses one of the new *dials I had produced*...


Beautiful job on the dial! Dat blue!
Any lume shot?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

ajuicet said:


> This is my homage to the Milgauss. It uses one of the new dials I had produced, along with a green sapphire crystal. The base model is an SNKK27. I love how the green sapphire gives it a different look in different kind of lighting, so I've attached a couple different shots of it.


 this looks great! I will order some dials in the near future... first need some money... SDBC027 is in the post... :roll:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Off road skx









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Without shroud









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Kunisman

Nice....details? 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

humphrj said:


> Kunisman
> 
> Nice....details?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


Sure...this one is its third incarnation...
Started as an old skx007J
7s36 mov
New OEM crown
Inner bezel from Dagaz
Sapphire from crystaltimes
Hands from an snzh55
Dial from Cousins
Bezel and insert from onesecondcloser from the bay
Strap from colareb
Polished case with brushed case back except the tsunami


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Yellow 6309-7040 turtle with owl hands, super dome crystal anf hommade doxa bezel style


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

wow that bezel is amazing, good work!



Bagawanta said:


> Yellow 6309-7040 turtle with owl hands, super dome crystal anf hommade doxa bezel style


----------



## rscaletta (May 28, 2015)

Not sure if this is the right thread for this, but I was looking for some opinions. I'm thinking about doing my first mod, and I made a quick mockup to see what it would look like. The concept is something small, tough, suitable for adventures (think Explorer/Ranger), and with a California dial because they're cool. Here's the mockup:









(Here's the original SNKK25 for reference








The idea is to start with a SNKK31 (or a SNKK25) and then add Dagaz california dial and hydro-conquest hands. I'll reuse the original red second hand for color. What's everyone think? Should I go for it?


----------



## Emrejagger (Dec 25, 2015)

carlowus said:


> Oh... here is another one I did...


Dang looks just like the rolly

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Rscaletta

Looks really good. Maybe if you could find a suitable blasted case, even better. 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## rscaletta (May 28, 2015)

humphrj said:


> Rscaletta
> 
> Looks really good. Maybe if you could find a suitable blasted case, even better.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


I already have a SNZG that's blasted. I'm thinking brush the sides of this one and leave the bezel ring polished. Just a little more shine.


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

onomato said:


> wow that bezel is amazing, good work!


Thanks, homemade bezel by @monteurhorloges (instagram ID)


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

171 in a different shape


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tomgbw said:


> 171 in a different shape
> View attachment 6870954
> 
> View attachment 6870962


What insert is that? One of Harold's?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

+1 to question about lumed insert
Colour is black/grey/steel?

Sent from my XT1080m.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Some love for the left-handed...


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> Some love for the left-handed...
> 
> View attachment 6872010


love the sunburst - and that would look great on any mod

is this a one-off or are they readily available?

(whoops, just noticed the 3:00 crown, i was thinking 007 4:00 mod)


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

My first and only mod. Posted before but what the hell, let's enjoy it again this evening


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

stonehead887 said:


> My first and only mod. Posted before but what the hell, let's enjoy it again this evening


Looks great buddy

Sent from my XT1080m.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> What insert is that? One of Harold's?


I got it from a member here, It is selfmade.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX Ralley


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

My question to all monster modders,
Is there an all black or steel/aluminium chapter ring for srp monsters that can be used with original dial
Also hows the chapter ring is attached to dial, is it possible to realign t, its a hair off.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Zulu15 said:


> My question to all monster modders,
> Is there an all black or steel/aluminium chapter ring for srp monsters that can be used with original dial
> Also hows the chapter ring is attached to dial, is it possible to realign t, its a hair off.


MCWW had the notched chapter ring in steel and it could also be cerakoted black but it's not in stock and Jay isn't planning to produce again.
Harold/Yobokies has some notched chapter ring colours (i.e. white/blue marks) but not steel, may be he's disposed to paint it black or silver for you (or you can do by yourself) but you will obtain a full black without the seconds marks.

In case you like a rounded one (not notched) you find many colors from Dagaz and Yobokies BUT you must accept the original dial shows 4 small holes where the original chapter ring is attached.
(To understand better where the holes are, find a close picture of the many "Planet Ocean mod" in the web)

*@dec1968 & v1triol*
I'm the one who sold the lumed stainless steel insert to our own Tomgbw (great mod he makes isn't it?)

It's a "small numbers" from Harold, cleaned with acetone than drilled out the lume pip to obtain a plain triangle @12
Filled the grooves with Superluminova C3, cleaned the excess, covered the lume by clear strong warnishing used on fake nails and than dryed under a small oven again used for nails.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*










A new California dial, this time in a modified snkm45 case. I brushed the shiny bits and added a screw down 6mm crown. I really like the pink tail on the second hand.
Edit: I also put a domed magnifying mineral crystal in.

I also changed the hands on my previous mod for its new owner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



kcoops said:


> A new California dial, this time in a modified snkm45 case. I brushed the shiny bits and added a screw down 6mm crown. I really like the pink tail on the second hand.
> Edit: I also put a domed magnifying mineral crystal in.
> 
> I also changed the hands on my previous mod for its new owner.
> ...


The hour and second hand are really nice. Can you reveal your sources?


----------



## Zulu15 (Nov 9, 2015)

LeeMorgan said:


> MCWW had the notched chapter ring in steel and it could also be cerakoted black but it's not in stock and Jay isn't planning to produce again.
> Harold/Yobokies has some notched chapter ring colours (i.e. white/blue marks) but not steel, may be he's disposed to paint it black or silver for you (or you can do by yourself) but you will obtain a full black without the seconds marks.
> 
> In case you like a rounded one (not notched) you find many colors from Dagaz and Yobokies BUT you must accept the original dial shows 4 small holes where the original chapter ring is attached.
> (To understand better where the holes are, find a close picture of the many "Planet Ocean mod" in the web)


Thanks, sad that Jay doesnt produce them anymore, i saw white ones from Yobokies as you said i will ask him if he can paint it all black .but im gonna try to realign it first, hope there is enough room.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Crown is at 9:00. 

One-off dial? They're available on [email protected]

Picture with mesh bracelet.











The Watcher said:


> love the sunburst - and that would look great on any mod
> 
> is this a one-off or are they readily available?
> 
> (whoops, just noticed the 3:00 crown, i was thinking 007 4:00 mod)


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



c5k0 said:


> The hour and second hand are really nice. Can you reveal your sources?


PM'd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

My new cali dials are in, here's the blue one.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

@up niceee
Dial gives such colour or crystal is blueish?

Sent from my XT1080m.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

v1triol said:


> @up niceee
> Dial gives such colour or crystal is blueish?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080m.


Sapphire has a blue AR coating.


----------



## Don Logan (Mar 17, 2013)

Old mod but the Dr Seiko 6309 oyster endlinks for my BattleTurtle just arrived.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Samurrrrai Mod


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)

modded hands
---------------------







-------------------------
modded bezel and hands 
---------------------------







--------------------------
all moded 
---------------------------


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

onomato said:


> wow that bezel is amazing, good work!


Home made bezel created by Ridwan you can see his work at instagram @monteurhorloges. This bezel also fit with seiko 6309-729x, 7548, 7002 event with 6105

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Still happy with this mod looks, case seiko 6138 Ufo,movements 6309,dial millitary seiko5 and hands custom

























Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

What does GMT hand do? it is always 4h ahead of hour hand?


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

v1triol said:


> What does GMT hand do? it is always 4h ahead of hour hand?


Just decorative, looks like GMT, but itsn't. Triangle/arrow hands move together with hour hands.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko SKX007 Doxa Ceramica Shark Mod


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SNZE79 Mod with new Dial (SNK602) and Hands SNZH59 and black Lollipop)


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

bezel pr0n teaser.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Last photos before goodbye :roll:

















(It was an SNZF17)


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

007, dagaz, strapcode


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

It is growing in me, what do you guys think?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

Anyone know of any good videos that show someone modding Seikos? I'd like to try my hand with my SKX but I'm chicken because I have no idea what I'm doing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

SKX007 with Dagaz Bund dial, Mercedes hands and vintage bezel insert.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Playing around with some new inserts



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

thegrahambo said:


> Anyone know of any good videos that show someone modding Seikos? I'd like to try my hand with my SKX but I'm chicken because I have no idea what I'm doing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is nice


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

thegrahambo said:


> Anyone know of any good videos that show someone modding Seikos? I'd like to try my hand with my SKX but I'm chicken because I have no idea what I'm doing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not a video, but I found this thread to be invaluable when doing my (two) mods - https://www.watchuseek.com/f365/skx007-customization-step-step-614489.html

The other thing I found useful was giving it a go on a much cheaper model before attacking my beloved SKX007... I went for a SNK809 but there are quite a few Seiko 5s to choose from that don't cost much. That way you won't stress out too much about stuffing something up :-!

Good luck, don't forget to post pics when you're done!


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

The Watcher said:


> 007, dagaz, strapcode
> 
> View attachment 6914082


I love the rough / smooth, black / white contrasts. Looking good.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

thegrahambo said:


> Anyone know of any good videos that show someone modding Seikos? I'd like to try my hand with my SKX but I'm chicken because I have no idea what I'm doing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Video on Dagaz facebook taking an SKX apart. 
https://www.facebook.com/Dagaz-Watch-Ltd-164061230373444/


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Beautiful job on the dial! Dat blue!
> Any lume shot?


It took me awhile to remember to take a picture, but here's a lume shot of the dial


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## misope99 (Aug 10, 2015)

carlowus said:


> SKX007 with Dagaz Bund dial, Mercedes hands and vintage bezel insert.


Where can I get vintage bezel insert?
I can't find at Dagaz.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

cyclops mod, lol


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

From my parts box


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

A simple mod


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Removed a Sport5 pilot dial from this 007 and added a sterile movement from a SNZJ5x.

Replaced the SNZJ5x with a new sterile dial, DAGAZ hands and 4R hacking/handwind movt.

Not sure if it's worth mentioning: I've move away from using dental floss to increase friction on the chapter ring stem/crown. I now use threads of paracord. Easier to weld together with heat than try to tie off (a la floss).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

c5k0 said:


> I now use_* threads of paracord*_. Easier to weld together with heat than try to tie off (a la floss).


Definitely worth mentioning.

Isn't that just any nylon thread?
Or is it something special?

And how does one weld them - so as to not leave a lump?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Regular 550 paracord. I pulled one of the 7 inner threads in half. I wrapped it around the stem, maybe 2, 3 times then twisted it with the other end.

I heated an old pair of tweezers and sort of pressed it together at the twist. Then I burned off the extra. Careful not to damage / melt finish. The ends don't fray like floss. I wonder if paracord is more hygienic?


----------



## msza (Dec 11, 2011)

cpl said:


> Playing around with some new inserts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, one of my favorite mods I've seen.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

msza said:


> Wow, one of my favorite mods I've seen.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G4_Chrono (Jan 22, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



kcoops said:


> A new California dial, this time in a modified snkm45 case. I brushed the shiny bits and added a screw down 6mm crown. I really like the pink tail on the second hand.
> Edit: I also put a domed magnifying mineral crystal in.
> 
> I also changed the hands on my previous mod for its new owner.
> ...


Very nice mods. Where do I get a 6mm crown like that from??


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Excellent line up at 11.
But how does it line up at 6? :-D

Ya can't have both with Seikos. You know that. ;-)
Just how it is.



crappysurfer said:


>


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> Excellent line up at 11.
> But how does it line up at 6? :-D
> 
> Ya can't have both with Seikos. You know that. ;-)
> Just how it is.


Says who?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

RESPECT!!

I raised this issue a while back, and even Jake B came on to "thank" me for confirming it:
Namely, if the hour hand lands right at 6, then it drags by a few minutes at 9 and 10.

Apparently, some people must have complained about this.... thing, where the hour hand falls behind at 9 and 10 for reasons even Jake did not know.

Maybe it picks back up at 11 and after.
Many of mine do not until 12.



crappysurfer said:


> Says who?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> RESPECT!!
> 
> I raised this issue a while back, and even Jake B came on to "thank" me for confirming it:
> Namely, if the hour hand lands right at 6, then it drags by a few minutes at 9 and 10.
> ...


Hmm, I've never had that issue. Granted I set the hands with accurate alignment they fall right where they should. Do you have more info on this phenomena?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


> Hmm, I've never had that issue. Granted I set the hands with accurate alignment they fall right where they should. Do you have more info on this phenomena?


Wow, THAT is a surprise to me. I've resigned myself to live with it, as it happens on most 7S movements.
Obviously it's not something that happens to me alone, since Jake mentioned it too.
Jake said it's a matter of WHERE you want the hands to be right, and where off, or do a compromise, so it's off by a tiny bit just about everywhere.

9 and 10 are the worst spots.
SIGH...


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> Wow, THAT is a surprise to me. I've resigned myself to live with it, as it happens on most 7S movements.
> Obviously it's not something that happens to me alone, since Jake mentioned it too.
> Jake said it's a matter of WHERE you want the hands to be right, and where off, or do a compromise, so it's off by a tiny bit just about everywhere.
> 
> ...


I think Jake was referring to movements mounted to 4 o'clock dials - which I've noticed being offset. The alignment likely equally offset on a 3 o'clock mods, but may or may not be noticeable - as it's a 1h20m shift.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



G4_Chrono said:


> Very nice mods. Where do I get a 6mm crown like that from??


Thanks, I buy mine from Otto Frei.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

SKX Monster


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Actually my personal experience has been different.

First of all not all movements are exactly the same, due to tolerances etc. there are always small differences.

The setting of the hands is obviously a pretty precise job, however there is a difference between the hands being moved by hand using the crown/stem and let the movement power actually do it. If you spin the crown one way or the other you will see there is always a little play between the moving of the crown and the actual moving of the hands. That makes a difference in where the hands end up and how they line up with the markers.

Personally I noticed that the 4r movements have the worst alignment issue, meaning several of them were not consistent in lining up the minute hand with all the hour markers. The 7s movement I have used had less of a problem, based on my experience. But I don't really do many so it is relative and personal. I am talking very small amounts here, maybe only a few minutes, but they would show up mostly between 9 and 12, meaning between the 10 marker and 11 marker while the rest was more aligned.

One reason I suspect is that the play of the hands and the weight/gravity might be a factor some times at least, I have noticed this with some of the seconds hands for quartz watches where the hand would have a little play and move a small amount up or down depending from the orientation of the watch. Since normally one keeps the 12 part of the watch up, it would go down a bit between 12 and 6 and again between 6 and 12, but since the hand goes around the dial, it would be a little "faster" on the right side (falling down) and a little "slower" on the left side (climbing up). I suspect that maybe some movement has a similar situation and therefore cause a little difference of where the hands end up on the dial.

Just a few personal observations...



Chronopolis said:


> Wow, THAT is a surprise to me. I've resigned myself to live with it, as it happens on most 7S movements.
> Obviously it's not something that happens to me alone, since Jake mentioned it too.
> Jake said it's a matter of WHERE you want the hands to be right, and where off, or do a compromise, so it's off by a tiny bit just about everywhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



carlowus said:


> Actually my personal experience has been different.
> 
> First of all not all movements are exactly the same, due to tolerances etc. there are always small differences.
> 
> ...


Right! |>

Movements aren't exactly the same but also dials, I've solved few times the line up of the hands changing the dial (same design) and/or
setting the time by the crown (one way or the other) according with the lining needed.

I have no experience with quartz, but I found 7s, 4r or 6r (including SII and both crown @3 or @3:45) have more or less the same play.

I'd like to know how is possible it happens (if happen, it is really rare to me) always in half side of the dial, from 6 to 12 but never from 12 to 6 o|


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Another blue bay mod here....







Dial and bezel insert from Dagaz
Hands from yobokies















Cheers~~


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



LeeMorgan said:


> Right! |>
> 
> Movements aren't exactly the same but also dials, I've solved few times the line up of the hands changing the dial (same design) and/or
> setting the time by the crown (one way or the other) according with the lining needed.
> ...


Yes, dial is another aspects of this, causing not only misalignment with the hands but in some cases also of the chapter ring... Let's say that the tolerances are a certain amount for the lower end watches, so more possibilities of misalignment of all these parts...

As for the area of misalignment, it might be that the feet are a little off one way or the other and that puts the dial slightly out of position in relation to the center. I have seen some feet bent which would move the dial in a certain direction, even if 1/4 of a mm, enough to cause an out of alignment with the rest - hands, chapter ring, bezel insert, etc. - that any hawk eyed WIS can notice... ;-)


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Seiko presage Sary057

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

rbesass said:


> Seiko presage Sary057
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow... very nice work. Not all that Often do I see a stock chapter ring interact so well with an aftermarket dial.


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Restored SEIKO 6309-7040 Suwa


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> This is not a Watch, only a laser printed buckle ...


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Got genuine orange chapter and orange dial for seiko 7546

































Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO SKX007


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone can do what he likes, I'm far from integralism when modding watches, love original Seiko parts and aftermarket parts *BUT fake!*

Sorry, that's my point of view, *no argument and no debate*.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

I call it the Singularity


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

crappysurfer said:


> I call it the Singularity


Strap matches to the watch damn good! Imo, this is your best mod crappy |>


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

A few of mine


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> I call it the Singularity


Oh c'mon, let's see the comet a little better.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

subterfuge said:


> Oh c'mon, let's see the comet a little better.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

so it's like a Lunar theme? with the comet as the pip?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> so it's like a Lunar theme? with the comet as the pip?


More like space, dial looks like space distortion from a black hole. Comet goes along with it and is also kind of my logo.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

crappysurfer said:


> More like space, dial looks like space distortion from a black hole. Comet goes along with it and is also kind of my logo.


ah, haha. the dial looks kind of lunar to me, and sparkly, and the ray strap to me suggested craters.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

crappysurfer said:


> More like space, dial looks like space distortion from a black hole. Comet goes along with it and is also kind of my logo.


ah, haha. the dial looks kind of lunar to me, and sparkly, and the ray strap to me suggested craters.


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

First mod:
SKX007 with double domed sapphire crystal from Monsterwatches (Robokies).
The shark bezel from ebay shop One.Second.Closer (dr.seikostain)
Coke bezel red/black from Dagaz Watch ltd.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO 6309-7040,

I really like thisTurtle .


----------



## 7TSeven (Dec 26, 2015)

SKX w/ SARB059 dial & coin bezel on Strtapcode SS Oyster


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)

make mod citizen orca 
who wants to see more please comes here https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/how-lume-watch-2783786.html


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Seiko Sinn U2


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

MATT1076 said:


> Seiko Sinn U2


That's awesome, what a fantastic mod. Do you mind if I ask what pieces you used to make it with?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX007 mod


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Sprint Veloce said:


> SEIKO 6309-7040,
> 
> I really like thisTurtle .
> 
> View attachment 7028217


I want to like it and I hate being negative about anyone's watch but I just wish that Loy would stick with a diver logo or something instead of putting the Seiko name on his own creations.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



ShaggyDog said:


> That's awesome, what a fantastic mod. Do you mind if I ask what pieces you used to make it with?


Thanks bubby glad you like it!!

The part used are -
SKX case carekoted graphite black
Sii NE15 Movement with date dial change to black
Sarb063 Crown painted white (S)
Dagaz Dive Pro Dial
Dagaz black chapter ring
Yobokies 656 hand set
Yobokies Red lance second hand - I add the white stripe
Yobokies DLC Bezel - I repainted the dots Red 
Bonetto Cinturini 284 strap

Cheers

Matt


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Stargate


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Mate this is awesome - the best mod I've seen for a long time! Nice work!



MATT1076 said:


> Thanks bubby glad you like it!!
> 
> The part used are -
> SKX case carekoted graphite black
> ...





MATT1076 said:


> Seiko Sinn U2


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

khd said:


> Mate this is awesome - the best mod I've seen for a long time! Nice work!


Thanks mate!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

Just finished my Seiko FFF dial swap. Really getting into Seikos there days.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*

More a custom build than a mod, but i think it qualifies. Its an alpha case--amazing how careless they were with bezel insert alignment, but ill leave it be for now.










And another just completed mod for good measure










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

jpfwatch said:


> First mod:
> SKX007 with double domed sapphire crystal from Monsterwatches (Robokies).
> The shark bezel from ebay shop One.Second.Closer (dr.seikostain)
> Coke bezel red/black from Dagaz Watch ltd.
> ...


Nice mod. Awesome bezel!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

Junbug5150. What base watch and mod parts did you use I that FFF? it looks great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

I know everyone and his dog has one, but I just wanted to show it off. Brady strap, rhd deployment & yobokies date dial and hands.


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Tomgbw said:


> Stargate
> View attachment 7038505
> 
> View attachment 7038649


That's the only smooth bezel stargate I've seen apart from that russian fellas (pers?) promo shots and the non-working glued ones that were sold a little while ago.

Is that one of the sold ones? I'd love a smooth bezel but appears to be a non-runner atm, what's the storey behind this one please?


----------



## golfer87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Let me show you my 6309 Soxa Caribbean MOD.

This was a (aftermarket) 6105 moded 6309 from Philippines via ebay, and I didn't like the greenish lumes.















Dial from Dagaz
Hands and bezel insert from yobokies







And somehow I wanted to change the bezel insert with an engraved one even though it doesn't look like a Doxa's.....
















My three Seiko MODs














Cheers~~


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

MATT1076 said:


> Thanks mate!


By the way, where did you get the ceracote done? I haven't seen many places that do it here in Australia, and I've got no idea what sort of price to expect. Also, I hope you don't mind me asking, but was it quite expensive to get done (relative to the price of an SKX)?


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

khd said:


> By the way, where did you get the ceracote done? I haven't seen many places that do it here in Australia, and I've got no idea what sort of price to expect. Also, I hope you don't mind me asking, but was it quite expensive to get done (relative to the price of an SKX)?


I got the cerakote done here in the UK. The company is called - Hi-Spec Coatings
The cost was £40 =AUD$82 that included return post.
Hope this helps!


----------



## siLence79 (May 31, 2006)

Some SNZF 'in between' mods


----------



## Hcar (Dec 8, 2015)

I will post another one by next week,I got hook on seiko mod divers now!

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Posted this one before, but put it on a new BC strap with Darth hardware

















Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Dwayne Touchette (Oct 3, 2014)

Nice watches!! Give lots of ideas!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

MATT1076 said:


> I got the cerakote done here in the UK. The company is called - Hi-Spec Coatings
> The cost was £40 =AUD$82 that included return post.
> Hope this helps!


Thanks mate, that's much cheaper than I expected... but now you've got me thinking... :-d


----------



## avengerpenguin (Dec 16, 2013)

Here is my 2 seiko's both mildly modded prior to my ownership









7002 with Orange chapter ring and planet ocean bezel









another 7002 with an orange dial and chapter


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm hunting for longer hands. I have no trouble finding pilot hand sets where the minute hand is 14-15mm long, but I can't seem to find anything besides pilot hands. I'm looking for pencil hands or anything with a similar profile to fit an nh35 movement. 
Anyone got any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

I've posted my Stargate mod before, but I bought one of the new bezels from Harold (Yobokies) so I thought I'd share it.
It's a shame the insert size is different than an SKX insert...this style is currently the only one available...





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Not all mods work.






I like the dial and hand combo but it's on the wrong watch.

Next attempt ....







better I think.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I've posted my Stargate mod before, but I bought one of the new bezels from Harold (Yobokies) so I thought I'd share it. It's a shame the insert size is different than an SKX insert...this style is currently the only one available...


 eegad man, that thing is glorious!


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Recent stuff-

Marine Raiders SKX007

















Angel SNKL71









Inquisitor SRP585


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I've posted my Stargate mod before, but I bought one of the new bezels from Harold (Yobokies) so I thought I'd share it.
> It's a shame the insert size is different than an SKX insert...this style is currently the only one available...
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great mod! It doesn't even look like a Stargate anymore! I love everything about your mod!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

subterfuge said:


> Recent stuff-
> 
> Marine Raiders SKX007
> 
> View attachment 7081946


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Found it.

http://www.artificehoroworks.com/shop/marine-raiders-diver/

David


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Can anyone explain the oddly placed 5 stars on the dial of the Marine Raiders diver?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

SSA003/001 case.
Sterile dial. 
Seiko hands.


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

Anyone know of any BIGGER replacement crowns for the SNZG?

I've recently sold my SNK809 and SNZF17 mods, so I want to make my SNZG perfect, with a bigger crown. I've not been around here for a while.....









I would love a larger crown on it, and get the whole things cerakoted (like my SKX).


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Can anyone explain the oddly placed 5 stars on the dial of the Marine Raiders diver?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See their patch (and read up on them here)

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/sto...why-marsoc-wont-adopt-raiders-patch/29238299/










David


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Finally put my Sea Urchin mod together tonight :-!









This is is my first sapphire upgrade, absolutely love the dome!









If for some strange reason you want to see the process and more pics, I put up a narcissistic thread covering all this (and more) in excruciating detail here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-newest-mod-2905058.html#post25928522


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

SNK361 based desk diver for the wife. Bespoke leather strap.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

^pretty neat! where did you get such a dial?


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

mcnabbanov said:


> ^pretty neat! where did you get such a dial?


Thanks, I nagged the folks at kontrolsports to sell me the dial separately (the hands they regularly offer separately). They're known for selling the quartz modded franken-seikos on the bay.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Uberyk said:


> SNK361 based desk diver for the wife. Bespoke leather strap.


That came out nice.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

shokka9 said:


> Anyone know of any BIGGER replacement crowns for the SNZG?
> 
> I've recently sold my SNK809 and SNZF17 mods, so I want to make my SNZG perfect, with a bigger crown. I've not been around here for a while.....
> 
> ...


The SRP625 crown will work. I have an SNZG in the works that will use one.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)




----------



## maxwell_smart (Feb 10, 2016)

I have a modding question, is it possible to take a watch such as an snzh57 which is water resistant up to 100m, and mod it (either with a screw down bezel or gaskets or something that doesn't require completely replacing the case) to make it water proof to 200m?
Thanks, and I hope to be posting my first mod here very soon!


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

maxwell_smart said:


> I have a modding question, is it possible to take a watch such as an snzh57 which is water resistant up to 100m, and mod it (either with a screw down bezel or gaskets or something that doesn't require completely replacing the case) to make it water proof to 200m?
> Thanks, and I hope to be posting my first mod here very soon!


I did on my snzh55.
Screw donw crown, sappire and stainless steel caseback. WR200! 
You can see somewhere in this 3d (it has a skx007 dial and plongeur hands)


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

subterfuge said:


> Recent stuff-
> 
> Inquisitor SRP585
> 
> View attachment 7081962


wow! that is just incredible! Not sure I'd go for something like that myself but huge respect for your vision.


----------



## maxwell_smart (Feb 10, 2016)

cool, thanksLeeMorgan! I have 2 monsters and a 009 and would like to have my snzh57 be at least closer to their water proof level. Thanks again and I will probably be in touch again when i'm actually ready for the upgrade.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

tommyblas said:


> wow! that is just incredible! Not sure I'd go for something like that myself but huge respect for your vision.


Thank you, I realized I was falling prey to convention in my designs, so I needed to shake things up a bit.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ye olde PMMM mod


----------



## shokka9 (Dec 16, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> The SRP625 crown will work. I have an SNZG in the works that will use one.


Thanks, I've just looked, and it doesn't seem much bigger. However, I will try it on for size........

Thanks again


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Speaking of crown swaps... Does anyone know if it's possible to get a bigger crown for the SNZF17? My guess is the little guard thingies on the side of the case will prevent the use of anything much bigger, but the original crown just looks a little out of proportion to my eyes:


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

khd said:


> Speaking of crown swaps... Does anyone know if it's possible to get a bigger crown for the SNZF17? My guess is the little guard thingies on the side of the case will prevent the use of anything much bigger, but the original crown just looks a little out of proportion to my eyes:


There's some information about that from another thread:



xzqt said:


> The whole trouble about the 7s conversion to the 4R is the crown.
> (Assuming there is no sec hand clearance issue)
> 
> Most Seiko crown and stem are not made to be removable.
> ...





never_keeps_time said:


> The 7sxx stems are removable, but it depends on the model it is placed in. The skx007, 173 have a one piece style stem and crown, but the ones from the seiko 5 are removable.
> 
> This is what I have seen so far with several models. But feel free to add to this information.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

artblakey said:


> There's some information about that from another thread:


Thanks mate! Given that the SNZF17 is a Seiko 5, I guess it should be possible to keep the stem and just replace the crown then. I have to open it up on the weekend as the second hand is getting stuck on the minute hand at a couple of positions, so I'll check then :-d

Now all I need to do is figure out which crowns would fit the stem, then measure the gap and see how wide I can go. It probably doesn't need to be much wider if it has finer grooves (more like the SKX crown) and is slightly taller.

I found another thread that mentioned the "tap size" for Seiko 5 crowns is 10... Can anyone confirm that? I've checked out the Otto Frei website (Seiko Style Watch Crowns White) but there is a bewildering array of different sizes and types to choose from :-s


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Didn't make this one but - Skx by MCWW. 









Sent from my blah blah blah.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

In progress.


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I've posted my Stargate mod before, but I bought one of the new bezels from Harold (Yobokies) so I thought I'd share it.
> It's a shame the insert size is different than an SKX insert...this style is currently the only one available...
> 
> 
> ...


I'm torn, love the Stargate - that looks pretty good, but not "different" or stargate enough for me. It's a shame that the bezel/crystal is too different a size from other seikos for there to be some crossover of bezels.

The long lugs are graceful, just need to find another heavyweight bracelet that'll fit them.


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

subterfuge said:


> Recent stuff-
> 
> Inquisitor SRP585
> 
> View attachment 7081962


Love that Spartan - what's the dial? That is an awesome mod!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

It's a mod....But it's a Hamilton, I know, minor faux pas, but I thought you'd all like it.


----------



## jswilson64 (Feb 10, 2016)

crappysurfer said:


> It's a mod....But it's a Hamilton, I know, minor faux pas, but I thought you'd all like it.


Hamilton? There's no Hamilton on that coin, that's a Walking Liberty!


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

It looks a bit Squale 1521-ish - which is a big compliment.



saccades said:


> I'm torn, love the Stargate - that looks pretty good, but not "different" or stargate enough for me. It's a shame that the bezel/crystal is too different a size from other seikos for there to be some crossover of bezels.
> 
> The long lugs are graceful, just need to find another heavyweight bracelet that'll fit them.


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

...and I am calling him Spectro. So what we have here is a 009 with:

Octopus Spectre homage dial and hands from Yobokies.

Harold still hasn't gotten a Spectre bezel insert that he is happy with as yet, however he and I were swapping emails on the project, and this bezel was the prototype he was not satisfied with, as the font is nowhere near like the original. I happened to like this finer font, and so he sold me the prototype.

Domed sapphire crystal.

Spray-painted the original chapter ring this color.

Clear case back along with gold-sprayed rotor (which I have to say, looks fantastic).

Bracelet is just the stock one from my SNZH57 (which has been modded to a life as 'Fathom Bay' by the same guy). Have an old streetside watchmaker guy here in Vietnam who does the work for me...this was a lot of fun because I kept pulling out 'one more thing' type add ons to him. He is officially in love with this watch.

I am super happy with it...hit the auto levels button on the pics which seems to give me a choice between washed out and over contrasted, but you will get the idea.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I think I may not have posted this here. So, here goes.
And SRP model I nicknamed the "Iron Cross," with Yobokies Pilot hands + Dagaz dial. On a shark mesh.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

View attachment 7120882


better pics to come at some point


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 7120882
> 
> 
> better pics to come at some point


I can't even open it. Wazz going on here on WUS??!!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> I can't even open it. Wazz going on here on WUS??!!


aww, it at least opened earlier. I'll try one more time, and resize... but otherwise i'll wait to see if it works by tomorrow/later in the AM...

View attachment 7121394


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

That is so cool, very different to the usual mods but it turned out really nice! What sort of process did you have to do to make a dial out of the coin? Other than drilling a hole through the middle of course :-D


crappysurfer said:


> It's a mod....But it's a Hamilton, I know, minor faux pas, but I thought you'd all like it.


u h


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

khd said:


> That is so cool, very different to the usual mods but it turned out really nice! What sort of process did you have to do to make a dial out of the coin? Other than drilling a hole through the middle of course :-D
> u h


The coin needed to be cut in half, surfaced, then kind of mushroomed out to extend the diameter a bit so it would fit.


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thinking of putting the original hour/minute hands back on or maybe MB hands 

Sent from beyond the stars


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

Dutchman72 said:


> Thinking of putting the original hour/minute hands back on or maybe MB hands
> 
> Sent from beyond the stars












http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/6639469

These are new in at Dagaz...I reckon they might look good?

Along the lines of this...

(Pic borrowed from Google)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Post your mods here =>*









Ooh! Now they look interesting. Not sure about the seconds though. Could still use my blue one 

Sent from beyond the stars


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Dutchman72 said:


> Ooh! Now they look interesting. Not sure about the seconds though. Could still use my blue one
> 
> Sent from beyond the stars


I'd keep the full blue set myself, I think they look wonderful!


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



fishfingers said:


> I'd keep the full blue set myself, I think they look wonderful!


I may well keep it as is for a little while yet. You can't rush these decisions 

Sent from beyond the stars


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Here are a couple I've done:

View attachment 7129154

A Russian quartz pulsometer dial that I ground down to fit into an SNKM45.

I love this Rolex (can't remember where I found this pic):
View attachment 7129162

And so I made this from Dagaz hands, an old 7009 I got off ebay from India. I put a domed sapphire on it that I got from ajuiceit. I need to replace the crystal gasket and service the movement because it stops too quickly, but I still love it:
View attachment 7129170


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

what is going on with attachments lately?


----------



## chokpa (Mar 9, 2015)

hey guys, im starting to look into modding. I want to combine elements of two watches I really like into possibly a dive style. Wondering if i'm creating frankenstein's monster or not haha.

Blue hands and crispness of the Seiko Blue Spark









Green and gold sunburst of the Alpinist








Into a easy to mod case like a 007.

Do you think it would work? It'd definitely need thicker hands but not keen to go the standard sword style.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

military diver 007


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

helvetica said:


> military diver 007


22mm MM300 style strap from wjean28? or someone else? thanks!


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

v1triol said:


> 22mm MM300 style strap from wjean28? or someone else? thanks!


yes sir, william jean M22.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Stargate mod


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

kcoops said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Killer crown. Did you file off the crown guards and reshape the case yourself?


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Consistently love your taste ln mods, Tom. Well done.



Tomgbw said:


> Stargate mod
> View attachment 7140786


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> Killer crown. Did you file off the crown guards and reshape the case yourself?


Actually no. This is not based on an skx, rather it is an snkk17. I did have to reshape the case around the crown, drill out the old tube, and add this one. The new crown screws down.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

dZeak said:


> Consistently love your taste ln mods, Tom. Well done.


Thanks dZeak! And I love the City you live


----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

does anyone know where i can get a milsub style ceramic insert that would fit a 40mm parnis?

thanks!


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Dutchman72 said:


> Thinking of putting the original hour/minute hands back on or maybe MB hands
> 
> Sent from beyond the stars


 I've been looking for these hands some time ago, would it be possible for you to post more pics, from more/different angles?


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

v1triol said:


> I've been looking for these hands some time ago, would it be possible for you to post more pics, from more/different angles?












Sent from beyond the stars


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

That's better, these pics really help. Nice blue! :-!
Are these from Harold?

PS: Are they really heat treated or just painted blue?



Dutchman72 said:


> Sent from beyond the stars


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> That's better, these pics really help. Nice blue! :-!
> Are these from Harold?
> 
> PS: Are they really heat treated or just painted blue?


Most blue hands (and these included) are most likely ion plated. Heat coloring is a really expensive process-even the blue hands on watches like the Cartier Pasha are ion plated and not heat treated.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> That's better, these pics really help. Nice blue! :-!
> Are these from Harold?
> 
> PS: Are they really heat treated or just painted blue?


They are from Harold and not heat treated. To be honest I'm not sure what's done to them to make them blue 

Sent from beyond the stars


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

I bought an already modded 031 and started making a fantasy Seiko diver... I'm really liking it so far! Looks a million times better than the BB homage it was previously.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Post your mods here =>*

Freshly modded!



Noticed something weird about the lume on the hands though. The minute hand seems to have a brighter lume that's apparent even when it's not charged. C1 on the hour and seconds and C3 on the minute hand? The previous set I bought from him for my SKX007 wasn't like that. Gonna check with Harold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Me too!
Not new, they are about one year old and never used for this strange lume.
Hour hand looks like C3, the hour one is a little more yellowish/greener and its lume is really frightening.
You can see its shine under the sun and the same all night long in the dark.
This hand is brighter than anything I've seen on watches, a winner to be compared with Monster lume or Tuna, MM.

May be Harold found a miraculous lume??
He should use it in all the dials and hands, not just in one hand out of the 3 pieces set

View attachment 7163930


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

KUNISMAN said:


> View attachment 6847354
> 
> 
> View attachment 6847370
> ...


Very nice. Where is the bezel & insert from?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



LeeMorgan said:


> Me too!
> Not new, they are about one year old and never used for this strange lume.
> Hour hand looks like C3, the hour one is a little more yellowish/greener and its lume is really frightening.
> You can see its shine under the sun and the same all night long in the dark.
> ...


Can't see your pic, but yes, the lume is crazy on my minute hand. I just wished the other two hands were the same.

The weird thing is that I bought another set for my SKX007 a few months back and those were ok. All 3 hands the same lume but not bright.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



deluded said:


> Can't see your pic, but yes, the lume is crazy on my minute hand. I just wished the other two hands were the same.
> 
> .


Sorry, in the last days there is something wrong with posting pictures

View attachment 7164706


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



LeeMorgan said:


> Sorry, in the last days there is something wrong with posting pictures
> 
> View attachment 7164706


I have found that if you edit your post by deleting the pics, then re-upload those pics, they will appear.


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

those hands, where did you get those



c5k0 said:


> Killer crown. Did you file off the crown guards and reshape the case yourself?


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> I have found that if you edit your post by deleting the pics, then re-upload those pics, they will appear.


Grazie Tom |>
I'll try :-!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

or just upload photos to imgur and insert the image URL and don't rehost them on here (uncheck the box). works 100x better than using the watchuseek forum attachments and stuff


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



mcnabbanov said:


> or just upload photos to imgur and insert the image URL and don't rehost them on here (uncheck the box). works 100x better than using the watchuseek forum attachments and stuff


Yes, that is the best for me too. Never used the attachment, it does not work as well or as easy.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

gallegoc said:


> those hands, where did you get those


Otto frei. They have a real mixed bag when it comes to hands. They often need some finessing to fit the minute hand on the Seiko movement, but the lume is good and I've only got one set with bad finishing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

A really fun and simple mod put together using parts from ofrei, esslinger, and raffles. I brushed the case myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

kcoops said:


> A really fun and simple mod put together using parts from ofrei, esslinger, and raffles. I brushed the case myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


seriously simple and classy and nice


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

kcoops said:


> A really fun and simple mod put together using parts from ofrei, esslinger, and raffles. I brushed the case myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. Is that on a toxic nato?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

sabarig said:


> Very nice. Is that on a toxic nato?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Nope, it's a cheapestnatostraps, I brushed the hardware.



mcnabbanov said:


> seriously simple and classy and nice


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

The watch is a project which includes:

SNZG13 case and movement
SNZH55 bracelet 
SNKF07 dial (BFS)
Original Seiko hour and minute hands
Dagaz Seconds hand

I used these parts because the dial has chrome framed markers and I thought that the hands would match up well since they are also chrome framed. Lume is all Seiko and therefore pretty good and well matched.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Very clean and simple look, Kcoops. Nice work. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

TripleCalendar said:


> Very nice. Where is the bezel & insert from?


Thanks...search onesecondcloser from the ..bay.

Enviado do meu GT-P5100 através de Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone know if the bezels and inserts used in these SKX mods will work on a 7002-7009?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

case swap...


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



LeeMorgan said:


> Sorry, in the last days there is something wrong with posting pictures
> 
> View attachment 7164706


No worries, I've read about the problem with attachments too. I'd like to see how the lume on your hands look like though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BenE (May 12, 2009)

Classic Seiko/Yao mod. Looking for a new home.


----------



## BenE (May 12, 2009)

Another Seiko/Yao mod


----------



## BenE (May 12, 2009)




----------



## BenE (May 12, 2009)

Yet another Seiko Mod. Looking for a new home soon. From the very early days of Jack at IWW doing PVD/DLC work. I love the second hand.


----------



## BenE (May 12, 2009)

6309 with a Pepsi bezel. Miss this one.


----------



## BenE (May 12, 2009)

Seiko Lume is awesome...but once it gets the IWW Jack treatment you can read by it at night.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

BenE said:


> Another Seiko/Yao mod


This is pretty sweet. What media was used to blast the case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenE (May 12, 2009)

I'm not sure actually. It was pretty aggressive. Jack would know.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

BenE said:


> I'm not sure actually. It was pretty aggressive. Jack would know.


Personally I would use something that leaves a smoother finish, but this is cool too. It almost looks like ceracoat, but I'm sure it will age differently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

BenE said:


> I'm not sure actually. It was pretty aggressive. Jack would know.





kcoops said:


> It almost looks like ceracoat, but I'm sure it will age differently.


It looks like "FLAT" blast.
Bead blasting is usually done in 3 grades of reflectivity: High, Low, and Flat - or, zero reflectivity. Looks almost like concrete, or stone.

I had one done by Jay at MCWW: The bezel was done in FLAT, and the rest of the case in LOW. The crown was cerakoted in black.


----------



## rscaletta (May 28, 2015)

Ok here's my first mod:



















Started with an SNKK31 as a base, with dial and hands from Dagaz. I also brushed the lugs and mid-case. I like it a lot, I think I'll call it the "Cali-Conquest."

(Flipping back a few pages I see a few other California dial mods recently... Great minds think alike, right!?!?)


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

rscaletta said:


> (Flipping back a few pages I see a few other California dial mods recently... Great minds think alike, right!?!?)


Sure do 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Is this the 29mm dial from Raffles? Did you have to modify or grind down the dial to fit in the case?



kcoops said:


> A really fun and simple mod put together using parts from ofrei, esslinger, and raffles. I brushed the case myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Is there a branded crown available for the 7s26 movement in an SKX case?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Richard- said:


> Is there a branded crown available for the 7s26 movement in an SKX case?


Yes.

David


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> Yes.
> 
> David


I also should have asked which one and where to get it.

I know the SARB059 crown works for the 4r36 and 6r15 but is it also compatible with the 7s26?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Richard- said:


> I also should have asked which one and where to get it.
> 
> I know the SARB059 crown works for the 4r36 and 6r15 but is it also compatible with the 7s26?


Yes it is compatible. Hard to source. I would suggest reaching out to Alex at Artifice and see how he sources his.

David


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

BenE said:


> I'm not sure actually. It was pretty aggressive. Jack would know.


I've recently been interested in contrasting colors for the chapter ring.
And, I wanted a semi-dressy green sunburst dial with a touch of gold, so I put this together with some leftovers.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Yet another BB mod, still unfinished but wanted to share. Low dome sapphire and aluminium chapter ring on the way, although the black chapter ring doesn't look bad either


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

SKX171 Mod with ceramic bezel insert, Dagaz chrom second hand, strapcode bracelet and matching selfmade crystal.


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

MrOllium said:


> SKX171 Mod with ceramic bezel insert, Dagaz chrom second hand, strapcode bracelet and matching selfmade crystal.
> 
> View attachment 7189098


awesome, the ultimate skx. where did you get a ceramic bezel insert for it?


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> awesome, the ultimate skx. where did you get a ceramic bezel insert for it?


Here's some!

http://www.dlwwatches.com

Sendt fra min ONE A2003 med Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

@Dec1968 and Richard-

You can swap the crowns between any 0020 case BUT pay attention: 7s26 has its stem, 4r and 6r have their own stem.

I feel Artifice use on his creations 2 pieces aftermarket sterile crown/stem and he put his logo, the sarb059 crown can be used only when 4r and 6r are inside (unless you have a right stem for the 7s to be used with the sarb059 crown :-!)


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Really love looking at all the mods!! I am hoping the cdn exchange will get better soon. Too expensive to buy and to mod.....

Quick question. I have a build that for some reason, all the right parts don't quite fit together.....

Anyone got an extra SKX chapter ring? It doesn't have to be perfect or new. I will paint over.

Thanks.

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Richard- said:


> I also should have asked which one and where to get it.
> 
> I know the SARB059 crown works for the 4r36 and 6r15 but is it also compatible with the 7s26?





Dec1968 said:


> Yes it is compatible. Hard to source. I would suggest reaching out to Alex at Artifice and see how he sources his.
> 
> David


SARB059 crown and stem is a one piece assembly. It will only fit a 4R36 or 6R15. The stem part is different for a 7S26.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

MrOllium said:


> SKX171 Mod with ceramic bezel insert, Dagaz chrom second hand, strapcode bracelet and matching selfmade crystal.
> 
> View attachment 7189098


Looks fantastic. Love the 171 dial.

How do you make a crystal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> Is this the 29mm dial from Raffles? Did you have to modify or grind down the dial to fit in the case?


Yes and yes. I've done this a bunch of times. I put the dial in a Dremel mandrel and grind it down on sand paper. It's quick and opens up modding quite a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*









The snzh is a hard one to get right, but once it all comes together it's buttery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

For everyone who is interested in my SKX171 Mod.
I'm using a ceramic insert from dlwwatches 
The problem is ... it's not flat and when using it you get a gap (~1.5mm) from the crystal to the edge of the insert as you could see in my attached picture.
To solve the problem I'm using a mineral crystal (1.5mm thick and 305 (30.5mm) in diameter) and glue it on the original crystal.
For that I'm using UV-Glue for watch crystals and a UV-Lamp to dry it.
The Result is what you see ...
I hope you know what I mean...sorry for my basic english.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



timetellinnoob said:


>


Terrific mod, may I ask where you sourced the black day/date disc?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MrOllium said:


> For everyone who is interested in my SKX171 Mod.
> I'm using a ceramic insert from dlwwatches
> The problem is ... it's not flat and when using it you get a gap (~1.5mm) from the crystal to the edge of the insert as you could see in my attached picture.
> To solve the problem I'm using a mineral crystal (1.5mm thick and 305 (30.5mm) in diameter) and glue it on the original crystal.
> ...


Very nice and cleanly done.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Anyone know if the Yobokies SRP baby tuna bezel replacement fits other SRP models? Specifically I want to know if it fits the SRP667 because I love the watch but really want minutes on the bezel instead of the compass. They're both "SRP" models and have 44mm cases and the 4R36 movement so I think it might fit but can't be sure...

Yobokies SRP bezel:
Custom SRP Tuna Bezel Photo by yobokies | Photobucket








Seiko SRP 667:








Thanks!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm seriously considering getting someone to relume the hands and dial cos the different coloured lume on the hands is making wearing the watch a little less enjoyable.


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

thirstyturtle said:


> Anyone know if the Yobokies SRP baby tuna bezel replacement fits other SRP models? Specifically I want to know if it fits the SRP667 because I love the watch but really want minutes on the bezel instead of the compass. They're both "SRP" models and have 44mm cases and the 4R36 movement so I think it might fit but can't be sure...
> 
> Thanks!


Drop Harold a mail, he'll be the best man to answer that question.

Usually, he'll respond within a few hours if he's not away from work.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

maxxevv said:


> Drop Harold a mail, he'll be the best man to answer that question.
> 
> Usually, he'll respond within a few hours if he's not away from work.


Thanks for the tip, just did it! Where is he located?


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

Hong Kong.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*



deluded said:


> I'm seriously considering getting someone to relume the hands and dial cos the different coloured lume on the hands is making wearing the watch a little less enjoyable.


The SKX dial just looks great in any style of case, great mod.

In terms of matching hands, are those from the dragon shroud folks? AKA Kontrolsports On eBay? I have a set of plongeur hands from them and they match the SKX lume perfectly. Might give them a try?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



...levi said:


> The SKX dial just looks great in any style of case, great mod.
> 
> In terms of matching hands, are those from the dragon shroud folks? AKA Kontrolsports On eBay? I have a set of plongeur hands from them and they match the SKX lume perfectly. Might give them a try?


Thanks for the compliment! Interestingly, it took me quite a long while before I learnt to appreciate the SKX007's dial.

The hands are from Yobokies and this is the second time I'm getting them from him. First time was for my SKX007.

The thing is that the lume on the minute hand appears to be different from the one on other two hands. It glows much brighter and it makes the watch look quite odd. I didn't have this issue with my first set.

Anyway, I'm thinking of taking this opportunity to relume the hands and dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



deluded said:


> it took me quite a long while before I learnt to appreciate the SKX007's dial.


It's an interesting thing... the SKX dial looks _so much better_ with hands other than the stock Seiko... Basically any hand swap is a significant improvement, and the dial's amazing design shines.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



xAEROPLANEx said:


> It's an interesting thing... the SKX dial looks _so much better_ with hands other than the stock Seiko... Basically any hand swap is a significant improvement, and the dial's amazing design shines.


True...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



5661nicholas said:


> Terrific mod, may I ask where you sourced the black day/date disc?


Harold/Yobokies!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Post your mods here =>*



xAEROPLANEx said:


> It's an interesting thing... the SKX dial looks _so much better_ with hands other than the stock Seiko... Basically any hand swap is a significant improvement, and the dial's amazing design shines.


Yes, you are right! That could be one of the reasons why it didn't immediately appeal to me. I have never worn my SKX007 with the stock dial and hands before.

When I first got it, I had the dial and hands replaced immediately. It was only when I got the idea of using the white plongeur hands with the stock dial that I went ahead to restore everything back to the stock parts. For me, it was the the chrome trimming on the hands that didn't seem to match the hour markers. On the SKX171, these hands work fine. I don't like the shape of the hands, but that's a personal preference.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



carlowus said:


> True...


Great mods! I see how you also chose hands with white trimmings to match the white hour markers on the SKX007 dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

kcoops said:


> Yes and yes. I've done this a bunch of times. I put the dial in a Dremel mandrel and grind it down on sand paper. It's quick and opens up modding quite a bit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good to know. The 12hr dial on the snk80X looks amazing. I'm about to order some dials from raffles to attempt the mod. I also really like how you fitted larger crowns on the case as well.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



deluded said:


> Yes, you are right! That could be one of the reasons why it didn't immediately appeal to me. I have never worn my SKX007 with the stock dial and hands before.
> 
> When I first got it, I had the dial and hands replaced immediately. It was only when I got the idea of using the white plongeur hands with the stock dial that I went ahead to restore everything back to the stock parts. For me, it was the the chrome trimming on the hands that didn't seem to match the hour markers. On the SKX171, these hands work fine. I don't like the shape of the hands, but that's a personal preference.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


To me the minute hand destroys the look. I changed mine out for a plongeur hand from Harold (orange one). Totally fixed the look.








Of course I also swapped out the bezel in this picture for a Big Grip and added a domed sapphire, but have since gone back to the stock bezel. Both look good.

David


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



deluded said:


> Great mods! I see how you also chose hands with white trimmings to match the white hour markers on the SKX007 dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you and yes, it seems to me that there should be some relation or continuity between the markers and the hands. I try to use the same hands finish and frame as the markers, usually.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


>


How many mods do you have? You're ALWAYS posting awesome stuff!

David


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

SKX for a client - I like it!! 

I hadn't had the pleasure of using the Murphy coin-edge bezel before this, all I have to say it that its completely excellent!!


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I actually have several of these bezels laying around if anyone is interested. I had a few mods in mind, but other things have gotten in the way.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Here is my modded Sumo.

1) I bought a Strapcode Oyster before I received the watch, so that I could sell the stock band as new. I have little patience for pins and collars.
2) I found the perfect sapphire dome: Crystaltimes double dome. Absolutely transformative. The chromed indices POP at nearly every angle.
3) The bezel grip always bothered me, as it was too slick. 
a) it was brushed horizontally, which made no sense to me. I rebrushed it vertically, which made it a bit easier to grip.
b) I cut the bezel gripping a bit deeper and raised it a bit higher, so that it is easier to get more traction on the bezel.
4) I really, really want a lacquer/enamel bezel, a la the MM300. Or acrylic like my Certina. I have yet to find a formula that sticks to aluminum. So instead I went ahead an polished the bezel out a bit. It went from being nearly matte to nearly gloss. I ended up removing some of the black from the inside edge of the bezel. Once I realized I did this, I was all in, so I went for uniformity.

View attachment DSC_0050.jpg
View attachment DSC_0051.jpg
View attachment 7214802


The subtle silver hairline coupled with the gloss bezel brings a lot more attention to the bezel. So if you dislike the bezel, it will be that much more in your face. But I like the bezel's quirky font, so I am pretty happy with the result. That is until someone comes out with a sapphire/ceramic matching replacement.

I am considering other gloss options such as epoxy, but I am not sure I am ready to tempt fate... Anyone have an experiences or suggestions for how I could truly make the bezel gloss?
View attachment DSC_0035.jpg


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Post your mods here =>*



Dec1968 said:


> To me the minute hand destroys the look. I changed mine out for a plongeur hand from Harold (orange one). Totally fixed the look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen your mod before and it looks good! I was tempted to get a big grip but eventually decided to stick with the stock one. I have a Murphy's Coin Edge bezel sitting around which I may use one day, but for now, stock is good enough. I like going for the more subtle mods these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



carlowus said:


> Thank you and yes, it seems to me that there should be some relation or continuity between the markers and the hands. I try to use the same hands finish and frame as the markers, usually.


It's interesting how I've never made a conscious note of this in the past. But somewhere in my subconsciousness I'd pick hands that match the indices like you said.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Kwest500 said:


> I actually have several of these bezels laying around if anyone is interested. I had a few mods in mind, but other things have gotten in the way.


Just PM'd you...

David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



deluded said:


> I've seen your mod before and it looks good! I was tempted to get a big grip but eventually decided to stick with the stock one. I have a Murphy's Coin Edge bezel sitting around which I may use one day, but for now, stock is good enough. I like going for the more subtle mods these days.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I do like the Big Grip a lot and if you can grab one used I highly recommend it.

David


----------



## alxkrft (Apr 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


>


simply wow! I wonder if there are dial and hands option for a 1016 hommage?
whats your source?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

OK so mod is now complete.

The list includes:
Dial, hands, chapter ring from dagaz.
bezel insert from yobokies
low dome sapphire from crystal times (great work)
and custom handmade leather nato









Oh it's the SKX007 in case you didn't recognize it


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


>


This is really nice... Perfect case to get that vintage explorer vibe going on! What model is the case from?


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



xAEROPLANEx said:


> It's an interesting thing... the SKX dial looks _so much better_ with hands other than the stock Seiko... Basically any hand swap is a significant improvement, and the dial's amazing design shines.


Agreed!


----------



## skipwilliams (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


>


That's really lovely. Could you post details on the build?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

itsreallydarren said:


> That's good to know. The 12hr dial on the snk80X looks amazing. I'm about to order some dials from raffles to attempt the mod. I also really like how you fitted larger crowns on the case as well.


Good luck, not that you'll need it.

I'll make a guide for fitting the larger crowns next time I fit one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

thirstyturtle said:


> Anyone know if the Yobokies SRP baby tuna bezel replacement fits other SRP models? Specifically I want to know if it fits the SRP667 because I love the watch but really want minutes on the bezel instead of the compass. They're both "SRP" models and have 44mm cases and the 4R36 movement so I think it might fit but can't be sure...
> 
> Yobokies SRP bezel:
> Custom SRP Tuna Bezel Photo by yobokies | Photobucket
> ...


According to Harold it does not fit the 600 series. I asked him the same question a few months ago.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

...levi said:


> According to Harold it does not fit the 600 series. I asked him the same question a few months ago.


Ya I just got a response back from him this morning and was going to post the same unfortunate answer.

The SRP667 fits my EVERY want and need and is SO much cheaper than everything else I've found that fits my desires but the compass ring is utterly useless to me :-(


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



skipwilliams said:


> That's really lovely. Could you post details on the build?


SNX with one of my silver cali dials, my domed sapphire and some of Jake's new hands.

Now here's a simple SNK mod with one of my sapphires and a new strap.


----------



## ModestGP (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi guys!!

Do you know if there is any aftermarket bezel for the Seiko Caesar?
It's the only part of the watch that doesn't convince me much.
Thanks for your replies!


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

bl-5250-02l bead blasted and hands painted by NE watch works about a year ago. Still love this one tons. Poor man's Fortis


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

MG Designs said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Do you know if there is any aftermarket bezel for the Seiko Caesar?
> It's the only part of the watch that doesn't convince me much.
> Thanks for your replies!


No idea but I would suggest you post this as its own thread on the Seiko forum since there might be others who would know and don't really look at the mods thread.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MrOllium said:


> For everyone who is interested in my SKX171 Mod.
> I'm using a ceramic insert from dlwwatches
> The problem is ... it's not flat and when using it you get a gap (~1.5mm) from the crystal to the edge of the insert as you could see in my attached picture.
> To solve the problem I'm using a mineral crystal (1.5mm thick and 305 (30.5mm) in diameter) and glue it on the original crystal.
> ...


Looks great. 
Can you take a photo from above? 
Can you see that it is 2 crystals glued together?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't usually comment on the mods thread, unless I'm asked a question about my own, but that is a slick lookin' piece of work you go there! WELL DONE!!!!!!


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> SPORK... bead blasted to lowlight, seconds hand changed to red. Now, more SINN-y.
> (I can't believe that Seiko originally made parts of it shiny. Jay zuss... WASSAMATTA with those people??!!)
> 
> View attachment 4668730
> ...


OMG BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Seiko 7002


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


> SNX with one of my silver cali dials, my domed sapphire and some of Jake's new hands.
> 
> Now here's a simple SNK mod with one of my sapphires and a new strap.


LOVE your work.

David


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

thirstyturtle said:


> OMG BEAUTIFUL!


Damn!!! That's hot!!

David


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

CharlieBandroid said:


> Don't usually comment on the mods thread, unless I'm asked a question about my own, but that is a slick lookin' piece of work you go there! WELL DONE!!!!!!


Can't take credit. I bought it here in the sales corner. It's an SNZf17 case, 4R36 mv't, Dagaz FFF dial and rose gold Mercedes hands set, dome sapphire with AR coating, clear case back, on a stock Seiko oyster.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Rob at monsterwatches can get you the SBDC027 LE bezel assembly which has the nicer glossed insert. I just ordered one for mine the other day. Not cheap, but makes a big difference from stock.



dZeak said:


> Here is my modded Sumo.
> 
> 1) I bought a Strapcode Oyster before I received the watch, so that I could sell the stock band as new. I have little patience for pins and collars.
> 2) I found the perfect sapphire dome: Crystaltimes double dome. Absolutely transformative. The chromed indices POP at nearly every angle.
> ...


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Not a Seiko, but while I'm waiting for parts for my Sumo, I decided to do something about the hands that I hated on this Electric chrono I got as a gift a couple years ago. Took a bit of research to find out what would fit the Miyota it uses, but Ofrei had a good selection for crazy cheap. These looked best out of the 4 sets I ordered. Love the watch now!

Before:


After:


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


> Seiko 7002


This is rad


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

TradeKraft said:


> Seiko 7002


Ok.....spill the beans....how did you get that dial? That's awesome!

David


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Ok.....spill the beans....how did you get that dial? That's awesome!
> 
> David


thanks! I'm really liking it so far.

I bought it off the bay from a guy in the UK, I looked all over for the dial from the typical sources ( yobokies, motorcity, etc) but couldn't fun another one.

I think it's a discontinued Mega mod, but I'm not 100%.


----------



## jaeva (Dec 4, 2015)

View attachment 7232218


----------



## robimitchell (Dec 2, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> SSA003/001 case.
> Sterile dial.
> Seiko hands.


Hi, I love the hands on this and I'm trying to get a set for my next project.

I know they're from the SARB033/35 but can you tell me please where you bought them from?


----------



## nam.vu.lu (Mar 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Might have to keep this one for myself...


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

200m tuna

Automatic

Skx009









In position :
Gshock : dw6900cm-1jf, gulfmaster
Seiko : sbbn015, sdwa89, skx009 tuna mod


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Is the 009 a TST mod?


AnR_classyStore said:


> 200m tuna
> 
> Automatic
> 
> ...


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> Is the 009 a TST mod?


What is a TST mod?

Anyway this is done locally in indonesia, a custom shroud attached on a skx009 body that already altered to fit 

In position :
Gshock : dw6900cm-1jf, gulfmaster
Seiko : sbbn015, sdwa89, skx009 tuna mod


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

TST's are made by TheTigerUK, they also modify SKX cases(and others) to fit custom Tuna style shrouds>>> Home of the TST
They did my SKX171, first of many mods coming to this piece though...









AnR_classyStore said:


> What is a TST mod?
> 
> Anyway this is done locally in indonesia, a custom shroud attached on a skx009 body that already altered to fit
> 
> ...


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> TST's are made by TheTigerUK, they also modify SKX cases(and others) to fit custom Tuna style shrouds>>> Home of the TST
> They did my SKX171, first of many mods coming to this piece though...
> View attachment 7239114


I like that 171 tuna!! Looks awesome!

Wondering whats the cost?

Somebody here should do a skx011 orange to a tuna, i think it will looks super great

In position :
Gshock : dw6900cm-1jf, gulfmaster
Seiko : sbbn015, sdwa89, skx009 tuna mod


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

My TST mods, black & blue. Highly recommend John Bentley's work.
dP


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I die every time I see this: so bee yew tea full !!!

(I'd only change the date wheel to black.) ;-)



Dan Pierce said:


> My TST mods, black & blue. Highly recommend John Bentley's work.
> dP


----------



## rex (Feb 12, 2006)

Look up in the sky!!!
It's a bird, it's a plane?

No, it's a heavily thick domed Bubble Boy Sapphire crystal, on a SKX779, with Sinn 656 looks to kill!!!


----------



## rex (Feb 12, 2006)

Pls. disregard.


----------



## rex (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool! A watch that can multi-task between a Scuba, and Pilot's watch!!!!!
Sinn 656 is my favorite dial of all time...

Enjoy!


----------



## sndauva (Jan 23, 2015)

007 mod


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

sndauva said:


> 007 mod


171 dial and Yobokies DLC bezel insert?


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

AnR_classyStore said:


> I like that 171 tuna!! Looks awesome!
> 
> Wondering whats the cost?
> 
> ...


My 011 TST should be in this week!


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

CharlieBandroid said:


> My 011 TST should be in this week!


You must tag me when you post that skx011mod here!!! Congratss

In position :
Gshock : dw6900cm-1jf, gulfmaster
Seiko : sbbn015, sdwa89, skx009 tuna mod


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Bronzo and Milgauss Turtle................. Yeah
View attachment 7251018


----------



## flyinglotus1983 (Jan 9, 2016)

Guys,

I made it through the entire thread, all 6374 posts. Took me about a week. All I have to say is, bravo. You guys are crazy.

I'm coming in completely new to watch modding. I just picked up a SNZH57, and a Yobokies 55 fathoms dial, and some hands. And a domed sapphire crystal, also from Yobokies. And a watch movement holder, a set of watch hand removers, a hand setter, rodico, precision screwdrivers, caseback remover, etc. 

I'll post pics when I get the Yobokies parts in and complete the mod. Probably not super interesting to you guys, but hey, why not make this thread a little longer, no?


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

flyinglotus1983 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I made it through the entire thread, all 6374 posts. Took me about a week. All I have to say is, bravo. You guys are crazy.
> 
> ...


Wow that's impressive that you a) got through the whole thread and b) are diving into modding yourself!

Out of curiosity, how much did all the tools set you back?


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> Really love looking at all the mods!! I am hoping the cdn exchange will get better soon. Too expensive to buy and to mod.....
> 
> Quick question. I have a build that for some reason, all the right parts don't quite fit together.....
> 
> ...


Anyone got a spare chapter ring? Any colour is fine..... Thanks.

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## flyinglotus1983 (Jan 9, 2016)

thirstyturtle said:


> Wow that's impressive that you a) got through the whole thread and b) are diving into modding yourself!


It was inevitable, although I'm new to watches in general, the 'watch modding' thing definitely suits my temperament. In the past, I've modded cars, computers, mechanical keyboards, drones... Same sh$%, different hobby. lol.



> Out of curiosity, how much did all the tools set you back?


Wasn't bad at all, I bought it all on Amazon Prime, mostly Chinese junk but that's OK, it will suit me fine. Prices were $14.66 for the watch movement holder, $11.49 for the hand remover set, $17.90 for the hand setter and another remover of a different type, $12.37 for the rodico, and I got the caseback remover and screwdrivers in a combo kit that came with a few other pieces.


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

Wait till you get the regulating itch ..... and gravitate towards owning a Timegrapher ...


----------



## Dwayne Touchette (Oct 3, 2014)

If youre willing to wait a bit .........s got all ou want for crumb of bread...


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Seiko SNZG13K1:

- sapphire crystal, dial and "rehaut/insert" from Yobokies
- hands from Dagaz
- changed movement from 7S36 to NH35


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Elegantissimo!
Really nice work!



Falco 67 said:


> Seiko SNZG13K1:
> View attachment 7257810


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you very much!!!


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Falco 67 said:


> View attachment 7257810


I love that orange hand against the blue dial and the sapphire blue AR hue.
I'd change the strap with something more marine but anyway this mod is so well balanced .
*BRAVO Enrico!*


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Panik (Nov 29, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## shudson85 (Feb 17, 2012)

This one is almost done...










Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

Dan Pierce said:


>


Love this one! Talk to me about this bezel insert- is it Yobokies or Dagaz and I just can't find them because I'm inept? Thanks!


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

nsomerv said:


> Love this one! Talk to me about this bezel insert- is it Yobokies or Dagaz and I just can't find them because I'm inept? Thanks!


That's a Dagaz insert and comes with Jakes superdome crystal kit, not sure if he sells them separately. Check the crystal section on his site.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Very cool SEIKO 7002 Navy Blue


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Transforming some Murphy smooth bezels. ♥


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> Transforming some Murphy smooth bezels.


Stunning 

Sent from beyond the stars


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Might have to keep this one for myself...


Are you Nick Harris?


----------



## xReDeViLx (Jul 3, 2015)

Are you planning to sell any of these?



crappysurfer said:


> Transforming some Murphy smooth bezels. ♥


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

LeeMorgan said:


> I love that orange hand against the blue dial and the sapphire blue AR hue.
> I'd change the strap with something more marine but anyway this mod is so well balanced .
> *BRAVO Enrico!*


Thank you, my mentor and master!!!

Now I've mount the orignal metal strap with an anonymus safety clasp.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yobokies new dial looks great! Nice job.

What base model is that?



Falco 67 said:


> Thank you, my mentor and master!!!
> 
> Now I've mount the orignal metal strap with an anonymus safety clasp.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Those raised markers, yum.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

c5k0 said:


> Yobokies new dial looks great! Nice job.
> 
> What base model is that?


Thanks.
The watch, Seiko SNZG13K1.
Harold's dial is the Blue A-Timer.
I hope I've correctly understand your question (my english is not so good).


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Falco 67 said:


> Thanks.
> The watch, Seiko SNZG13K1.
> Harold's dial is the Blue A-Timer.
> I hope I've correctly understand your question (my english is not so good).


Ah. Better question - custom chapter ring?

Quick google revealed that Yobokies has them too. Thanks!


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Just another collaborative mod. Jake at Dagaz, John at TheTigerUK, Duarte at NEWW, Dave Murphy, and Tungchoy.


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

Quick mod


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> Those raised markers, yum.


Beautiful dial on that one! I'm assuming the base is a Seiko 5 therefore 38mm diameter w/o crown?


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

C4L18R3 said:


> Beautiful dial on that one! I'm assuming the base is a Seiko 5 therefore 38mm diameter w/o crown?


Seiko 5's come in a ton of diameters from 23mm (SYMKXX) to 47mm (SKZ2XX).


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

CharlieBandroid said:


> Just another collaborative mod. Jake at Dagaz, John at TheTigerUK, Duarte at NEWW, Dave Murphy, and Tungchoy.


Congrats on an awesome mod |>


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

007 Mod


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 7260986


How would you compare the yobokies insert to the original in fit and finish? I've always loved the Stargate but for the bezel.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

It'a pretty nice, the finish is a bit glossier than I'd prefer and it would've been nice to have a layer of harlex over the pip like Seiko does, but other than those minor things, quality wise, it's really great.


Alex.C said:


> How would you compare the yobokies insert to the original in fit and finish? I've always loved the Stargate but for the bezel.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

c5k0 said:


> Ah. Better question - custom chapter ring?
> 
> Quick google revealed that Yobokies has them too. Thanks!


I confirm, same series as the dial, from Harold.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Phase 1.5 complete for my Automatic Tuna mod, a lot more changes to come for this one


----------



## mikeblythe (Jun 2, 2015)

I have these parts ready to go for my first mod. Also swopping out the chapter ring for a blaster stainless steel one not in the photo. Just waiting for some tools to arrive.









can't wait!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

Simple but beautiful mod with 171 dial, MM hands, and coin edge bezel. Happy with how it turned out.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

HarambeeStar said:


> Simple but beautiful mod with 171 dial, MM hands, and coin edge bezel. Happy with how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fantastic, the ultimate skx. part of me wants to do something similar to this, but the other part just says buy an mm300


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

mcnabbanov said:


> fantastic, the ultimate skx. part of me wants to do something similar to this, but the other part just says buy an mm300


I probably would've gone for the MM300 if my wrists weren't so tiny. Had to improvise 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*Post your mods here =>*

Deleted.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

6309-729 What do you think about this bezel insert ?


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

thirstyturtle said:


> Seiko 5's come in a ton of diameters from 23mm (SYMKXX) to 47mm (SKZ2XX).


Well obviously. It doesn't make sense to make mod parts for the whole spectrum of sizes though. The more widely used 28.5mm dial size would be logical and therefore useable on the more common 36-43mm models (anywhere from SNKxxx to SRPxxx with the SKXs and SNZHs in between).

Looking at that case it must be 36-38mm, unless its a ladies watch and that strap is 14mm.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

Toathus said:


> ...


Love it. Can you share the specs? Specifically for the hands and bezel?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


Just trying to not divulge my personal info on internet forums.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

EvanB said:


> Love it. Can you share the specs? Specifically for the hands and bezel?


They're from Harold/yobokies. 
It does look nice. Did one these using the black snzh59. 








Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*Post your mods here =>*

Deleted.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



...levi said:


> Agreed!


That one in the middle! What hands is that?

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Turtle with Sapphire and Yobokies GSD Hands


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



...levi said:


> Agreed!


Nice! Please, Where did you get that all blue bezel /insert for the skx 009. I want one so bad. Superb mod.

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

ViperGuy said:


> My bad, but doesnt your website say who you are? BTW, thats a beautiful mod.


General internet etiquette is to let the person who was asked a personal question, answer. Specially someone like crappy who lives on this thread and can choose to answer or not.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



whoa said:


> That one in the middle! What hands is that?
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


Those are white plongeur hands from kontrolsports on ebay, I believe.


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Just trying to not divulge my personal info on internet forums.


That must make advertising tough when your company has your name in it.

Edit: That came out more snarky than I intended. No offense.


----------



## GW-A1030A (Oct 5, 2013)

My first mod. I purchased an unmodded, used SKX007 from a WUS member over two years ago and it sat in my drawer until a couple months ago when I finally decided to put the mod together. A lot of you have seen this mod before...mostly Yobokies mod items:

Yobokies sapphire dome
Yobokies black Monster dial
Yobokies plongeur hands
Yobokies silver chapter ring
Yobokies Planet Ocean bezel insert
The bracelet was included with my purchase, but I believe it comes from Strapcode.

I'm planning to crack it open again in the near future. The silver chapter ring is off a bit and I have a new style bezel incoming.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

EvanB said:


> That must make advertising tough when your company has your name in it.
> 
> Edit: That came out more snarky than I intended. No offense.


I'd like to keep this account personal. Here on the forums I come to you as crappysurfer-not Watches by Nick. Things will turn into a mess if this account, which is recreational and fun for me, turns into something associated with my business (which I know I cannot separate 100%).


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



whoa said:


> That one in the middle! What hands is that?
> 
> Sent using rock, paper scissor!


Plongeur hands from "kontrolsports!" On eBay.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Dopamina said:


> Nice! Please, Where did you get that all blue bezel /insert for the skx 009. I want one so bad. Superb mod.
> 
> Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


Well I got lucky. It is a stock bezel insert from an abused SKX011 that faded from what I assume was sun exposure. I bought it used and lucky for me the bezel insert had faded to the perfect blue to match a stock SKX009 dial!


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



...levi said:


> Plongeur hands from "kontrolsports!" On eBay.


Thanks! Gotta check it out!

Sent using rock, paper scissor!


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

humphrj said:


> They're from Harold/yobokies.
> It does look nice. Did one these using the black snzh59.
> View attachment 7299394
> 
> ...


Yup. From Harold. 
The bezel is lumed but tbh I never saw it glow. Maybe it was just my bezel with a bad lume. Quite expensive though. 
Not sure I preferred it to the stock SNZH bezel but it worked very well as a package.

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

After browsing through 487 pages of beautiful pictures of mods, at the office, home, bathrooms (everywhere), cars (while not driving) and subscribe to this thread, I've started getting night sweats, lost of appetite and concentration. My hands shakes uncontrollably while using a computer, smartphones and any devices connected to the internet. My boss thought I was overworked and gave me a few days off to unwind. I decided to see my dr about my symptom and he mentioned that he has seen this before and it's called modxiety syndrome....and recommended me to start some physical exercise to ease my mind off it. He also suggested me to get the equipment from "Body by Jake" to get started with my physical exercise and provided a couple of references on places that can help install the equipment, due to the uncontrollable shaking. A few weeks passed by and my modxiety seems to wear off...night sweats almost gone and I can use my computer and my other electronic devices completely normal again...Let's see if my health insurance will cover this type of syndrome. Thanks to you guys!!! :-d

































Cheers and keep on moddin'...


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



...levi said:


> Well I got lucky. It is a stock bezel insert from an abused SKX011 that faded from what I assume was sun exposure. I bought it used and lucky for me the bezel insert had faded to the perfect blue to match a stock SKX009 dial!


Thanks for the answer. Too bad for the rest of skx009 owners. 

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Dopamina said:


> Thanks for the answer. Too bad for the rest of skx009 owners.


Strange as it sounds, it could be replicated by leaving an insert out in the sun.... though the whole process would take time of course. plus whatever other factors come into its fading to that exact blue, etc.

probably better just to buy a blue insert, i'm pretty sure someone sells a all-navy-blue 007 insert in that font and everything...


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

@tissotguy

It's becoming such a common condition that I'm pretty sure the insurance companies cover for it already! ... with minimal reimbursement that is!!!

Cheers!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*Post your mods here =>*



Buzzedhornet said:


> General internet etiquette is to let the person who was asked a personal question, answer. Specially someone like crappy who lives on this thread and can choose to answer or not.


Eh, I guess it depends. On the car forums I'm on, guys want their name out there. Especially tuners; and I don't just mean their shops name, but whatever. I apologized, but thanks for your two cents. Oh, and BTW, not everyone sees every post that's made. Thought maybe he had just overlooked it. Oh well.

And just in case Nick didn't see my post where I apologized (he probably looked over it on purpose, lol), Nick, I'm sorry for resounding for you. Won't happen again.

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

While not technically a Seiko or a citizen, this does have a Miyota 9015, which kinda makes it like cousins with citizen... I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Not a Seiko base but I used a Yobokies dial so-

I have trying to make a GMT watch for some time now. I tried both Hangzhou and DG movements but screwed up the keyless works on both of them just by removing the stem. I couldn't deal with it and gave up on the GMT watch for a bit. Then it hit me, what about quartz??? So here it is, my first successful GMT build.

Case: Ofrei case for Ronda 515
Movement: Ronda 515.24H
Single Domed Sapphire
Ofrei hands. The GMT hand on the Ronda is 1.6mm. The only 1.6mm hand I could find was from Ofrei and it was an 'alarm' hand. It had a bowl- shaped end, but I clipped the hand down to fit with the inner 24h red dial markings.
Yobokies dial. Of note, the Seiko dat window DOES NOT fit onto a Hangzhou 6460 date disk appropriately. But the one on this Ronda is in the same place as an ETA 2824, and it more or less fits.

The watch is small, so I'm gonna put it on a black leather bund. Which is in the mail.


----------



## jjames1000000 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

My first two mods - first was an obligatory SNZH55 to FFF Mod. I used a Dagaz sunburst grey dial, but kept the SNZH55's hands. I like it, but it's a bit big for my wrist, and not a very original mod.









My second mod I'm a lot more proud of, if fits my 6.75" wrists better, and I like the subtlety of it. I haven't seen too many mods that use this watch as a base, but I really like it, especially the machined area around the lugs.









Seiko SNK657K1
Yobokies IWC style aviator minute and hour hands
Seiko SNK657K1 second hand (it's so thin!)
Yobokies Sinn-style dial with date window
18mm James Bond Nato strap

Let me know what do you think - these are my first two mods and I'm sure there will be plenty more to come!


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Black Bay homage

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

My newest mod.

Base-SKX007
Movement-NE15
Crown-SARB059 type (from Rob-monsterwatches)
Bezel-Murphy smooth bezel
Dial and Hands-Dagaz-hands are a new release 
Chapter-I've forgot it was in my box?!
Crystal-either Yobokies/Crystaltime...again...it was in my box?!
Bracelet-Endmill

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My newest mod.
> 
> Base-SKX007
> Movement-NE15
> ...


Wow that is lovely. Very original and perfectly executed 

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

JBJ - thanks for posting this - i have a po mod that was just done and also ordered those same dagaz hands a couple weeks ago for a different mod (enroute) - was wondering how the hands would actually look against a black dial, good to see an actual watch photo. nice work!



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My newest mod.
> 
> Base-SKX007
> Movement-NE15
> ...


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

that endmill bracelet really pulls it together nicely


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Sakurama said:


> I like the "machineness" of a watch and so I wanted to make a stronger looking bezel. I didn't quite nail the dimensions perfectly but this was my first try. So far I think it looks good with the engineer bracelet and I actually like it more than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE your bezel and have been searching for something similar to purchase but haven't found anything very close.

Anyone know of something similar to this or the bezel on the Helson or Armida divers? I'm thinking long, deep cut outs for grip.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

kcoops said:


> While not technically a Seiko or a citizen, this does have a Miyota 9015, which kinda makes it like cousins with citizen... I guess.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what watch is this/where would i get one?


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

Here is my first mod in a series I'm calling Junkyard Mods made from vintage 7009s bought from India on ebay. It's really a lot of fun so far- the 7009s can be had for about 15-30 bucks and some of the dials and cases are pretty neat. So far, 2/3 of 7009s I've bout have been reliable movements keeping good time. One of them winds well but stops prematurely.

Case, movement, and chapter ring: vintage India 7009.
Dial: Gritty pulsations dial from a Ukrainian watch. The dial is for a more rectangular case, hence the weird layout. Fun to count my heart rate on it.
Glass: Domed sapphire from Ajuicet (with the crooked crystal gasket that came with the watch).
Hands: Crudely skeletonized black benz hands from Yobokies.
Cheap Nato strap


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SOunds interesting!
I wish the photo were bigger. I can barely make out.
Without your kind description, I would not know what I was looking at. (I still don't actually.)



nsomerv said:


> Here is my first mod in a series I'm calling Junkyard Mods made from vintage 7009s bought from India on ebay. It's really a lot of fun so far- the 7009s can be had for about 15-30 bucks and some of the dials and cases are pretty neat. So far, 2/3 of 7009s I've bout have been reliable movements keeping good time. One of them winds well but stops prematurely.
> 
> Case, movement, and chapter ring: vintage India 7009.
> Dial: Gritty pulsations dial from a Ukrainian watch. The dial is for a more rectangular case, hence the weird layout. Fun to count my heart rate on it.
> ...


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

It's a Ticino Sea Viper. Sizzlin Watches sell them.


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My newest mod.
> 
> Base-SKX007
> Movement-NE15
> ...


Stunning! Where did you get that bracelet from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Sakurama said:


> I like the "machineness" of a watch and so I wanted to make a stronger looking bezel. I didn't quite nail the dimensions perfectly but this was my first try. So far I think it looks good with the engineer bracelet and I actually like it more than I expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a gorgeous bezel! Are you planning to sell those?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> My TST mods, black & blue. Highly recommend John Bentley's work.
> dP


All I can say is wow

Love that blue sunray.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



HarambeeStar said:


> Stunning! Where did you get that bracelet from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks
It's an Endmill one
They're available from Tungchoywatch/Strapcode

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> SOunds interesting!
> I wish the photo were bigger. I can barely make out.
> Without your kind description, I would not know what I was looking at. (I still don't actually.)


This is really bizarre- when I look at my own post, whether i'm logged in or out, the picture is plenty big! First the whole attachment issue, and now tiny photos! I'll figure it out eventually. What image hosting site do you use?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX BB vintage Mod


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My newest mod.
> 
> Base-SKX007
> Movement-NE15
> ...


Very nice! I'm working up a similar sterile mod right now, this is good inspiration.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Tomgbw said:


> SKX BB vintage Mod
> View attachment 7333122


I like this one. Nice job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

nsomerv said:


> This is really bizarre- when I look at my own post, whether i'm logged in or out, the picture is plenty big! First the whole attachment issue, and now tiny photos! I'll figure it out eventually. *What image hosting site do you use?*


None, I just upload from my own PC.


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

maybe that will work


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Tomgbw said:


> SKX BB vintage Mod
> View attachment 7333122


One of the best mod around
I had something "similar" till I've sent some parts in Germany!! :-d
Bravo Tom! |>


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

kcoops said:


> I like this one. Nice job.


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

LeeMorgan said:


> One of the best mod around
> I had something "similar" till I've sent some parts in Germany!! :-d
> Bravo Tom! |>
> 
> View attachment 7337482


thanks to my italian friend! Gracie!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

I have a few cali dials in various colors (silver/blue/rose gold) that may be slightly blemished. For crown at 3:00. Anyone want one/some?


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

kcoops said:


> I like this one. Nice job.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really Really Nice !!!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Not sure about the 19mm lugs, but cant live on skx alone! SNXS base. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaunie_007 (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm calling this one Spiderman: 009 case, 313 dial/hands, domed sapphire


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

crappysurfer said:


>


Beautiful! Specs?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Just waiting for my 027 bezel assembly to get here from Rob.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Just waiting for my 027 bezel assembly to get here from Rob.


Very nice! I inadvertently did a "poor man" version of that with the same dial and hands using a Sea Urchin as the base :-d


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

This is what you call the king of mods https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-turtle-bronzo-progress-2942418.html. Amazing piece of work |>


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

cpl said:


> This is what you call the king of mods https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-turtle-bronzo-progress-2942418.html. Amazing piece of work |>


Cool stuff indeed , it's in my neighborhood, tbh am nicely surprised ^^


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*










My latest mod. I used a spinnaker hull as the base, a crown from an Invicta 8926, hands from ofrei, and I made the dial on a CNC router.

EDIT: I should mention that the watch has an nh35a movement, so it's sort of Seiko 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Just popped this one together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Planet Sumo.

SBDC001, Dagaz sapphire, Yobokies hands and bezel insert.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> Planet Sumo.
> 
> SBDC001, Dagaz sapphire, Yobokies hands and bezel insert.


Nice. Do you by chance have a lume shot? I am curious how bright those hands are compared to the Dial markers.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Am I the only one that thinks domed crystals reflect EVERYTHING and make it difficult to see the dial? I agree they look fancy and expensive and such but at the end of the day it diminishes my ability to see the dial. 

Is it just me? I'd like to go physically hold and look at several different watches with different levels of domed crystals to see how it looks.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

thirstyturtle said:


> Am I the only one that thinks domed crystals reflect EVERYTHING and make it difficult to see the dial? I agree they look fancy and expensive and such but at the end of the day it diminishes my ability to see the dial.
> 
> Is it just me? I'd like to go physically hold and look at several different watches with different levels of domed crystals to see how it looks.


Some domed crystals not only reflect but also distort the view of the dial. Then again some flat crystal cause reflections as well. I guess it depends on the quality of the glass used, the anti reflective coating, and other factors.

Personally I like the domed crystals on some of the pictures but in person I find that a low dome works best, at least on the watches that I have/had. The high done distorts more and make the watch taller making it more prone to hit walls, door jambs and other things. Sapphire is harder then mineral but not 100% scratch resistant.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

thirstyturtle said:


> Am I the only one that thinks domed crystals reflect EVERYTHING and make it difficult to see the dial? I agree they look fancy and expensive and such but at the end of the day it diminishes my ability to see the dial.
> 
> Is it just me? I'd like to go physically hold and look at several different watches with different levels of domed crystals to see how it looks.


It's not just you - dome crystals most certainly reflect a lot. Some are better, some are worse. Plexi reflects the least. Dome profile makes a difference. Inner profile makes a difference. AR coating makes a difference. It really depends on a bunch of different factors.

I have a very thick sapphire dome on a SKX007 and it reflects nothing. It's easy to photograph, and it looks like a million bucks. The dome on a Tiger 5508 case is a constant-profile non-coated sapphire, and it reflects and obscures everything you could possibly imagine. I have yet to get a photo of that watch I'm genuinely happy with. (The crystal is my only complaint about the Tiger 5508)

Esslinger has magnifying (dome top, flat bottom) mineral glass crystals and they are really nice.

Plexi domes are just a joy. (And you can polish out light scratches with toothpaste.)


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

c5k0 said:


>


Fantastic!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## thestu (Feb 25, 2016)

c5k0 said:


>


That is hotttt! Tell me more please!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

alex79 said:


> Cool stuff indeed , it's in my neighborhood, tbh am nicely surprised ^^


He has done an amazing job with the case, I think brass is not to everyone's tastes but this combination has worked really well. Will be great to see it in a few months time once the patina starts

You are very lucky to have this watchmaker near to you, I'd be round his shop straight away with some ideas..............6105-8000, 6217-8000, hmmm could be a big list :-d


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

pascs said:


> He has done an amazing job with the case, I think brass is not to everyone's tastes but this combination has worked really well. Will be great to see it in a few months time once the patina starts
> 
> You are very lucky to have this watchmaker near to you, I'd be round his shop straight away with some ideas..............6105-8000, 6217-8000, hmmm could be a big list :-d


The guys on the other thread are talking a group buy. His email address is also on there but I think he's a little overwhelmed right now. Check out his instagram for other watches (can't remember the name but it was in the thread).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

cpl said:


> The guys on the other thread are talking a group buy. His email address is also on there but I think he's a little overwhelmed right now. Check out his instagram for other watches (can't remember the name but it was in the thread).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is Monteur Horloges https://www.instagram.com/monteurhorloges/


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Leekster said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


Spelling correct.

A+ and a gold star for you.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

thestu said:


> That is hotttt! Tell me more please!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


Thanks.

This is a SNZJ55 with a SNZJ57 chapter ring. 
Hand and dial are from Dagaz.
Bracelet is a 007 Endmill from Strapcode.

I have two changes left for this watch. New domed crystal, and I will be swapping the hands out for silver ones.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

carlowus said:


> Some domed crystals not only reflect but also distort the view of the dial. Then again some flat crystal cause reflections as well. I guess it depends on the quality of the glass used, the anti reflective coating, and other factors.
> 
> Personally I like the domed crystals on some of the pictures but in person I find that a low dome works best, at least on the watches that I have/had. The high done distorts more and make the watch taller making it more prone to hit walls, door jambs and other things. Sapphire is harder then mineral but not 100% scratch resistant.





xAEROPLANEx said:


> It's not just you - dome crystals most certainly reflect a lot. Some are better, some are worse. Plexi reflects the least. Dome profile makes a difference. Inner profile makes a difference. AR coating makes a difference. It really depends on a bunch of different factors.
> 
> I have a very thick sapphire dome on a SKX007 and it reflects nothing. It's easy to photograph, and it looks like a million bucks. The dome on a Tiger 5508 case is a constant-profile non-coated sapphire, and it reflects and obscures everything you could possibly imagine. I have yet to get a photo of that watch I'm genuinely happy with. (The crystal is my only complaint about the Tiger 5508)
> 
> ...


Maybe I need to check out some other types of crystals...

I'm on flashlight forums and have some very nice lights with double AR coated lenses that you literally can't even see unless the light catches it just right...I want a crystal that invisible...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm wearing my newest (re)creation...


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

I am looking for an inspiration to a new mod.

What do you reckon about such 033/65 fusion?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds like a new idea... I did this one some time back:


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

007/clover strap









edited for questions:
007 base
dagaz po dial, chapter ring
dr. seikostain (ebay) bezel and insert
yobokies hands
black date


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

The Watcher said:


> 007/clover strap
> 
> View attachment 7410634


Damn that looks good

David


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Engraved SNKL and some engraved Murphy bezels


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Damn that looks good
> 
> David


the real thanks is due to our own jake at dagaz/dial and duarte at neww for his skills...so many talents in the watch world...appreciated


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

seiko small mod:
watch with dd domed sapphire (monsterwatches)
long shark bezel (seikostain)
milsub bezel (dagaz)
bark strap with beechcomb stitch (heuerville)


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

The Watcher said:


> 007/clover strap


Cool thing 
Is it dr.Seikostein bezel?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm thinking of doing a mod photo contest thread with cool prizes, who's in?


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

v1triol said:


> Cool thing
> Is it dr.Seikostein bezel?


good eye! bezel and insert both!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> I'm thinking of doing a mod photo contest thread with cool prizes, who's in?


sounds cool, would it be same area? i generally hang out at f71 (affordables) threads and this thread


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

In!


crappysurfer said:


> I'm thinking of doing a mod photo contest thread with cool prizes, who's in?


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

The Watcher said:


> 007/clover strap
> 
> View attachment 7410634


Very cool.
Would you mind sharing details on the mod?
Bezel?
Dial and hands?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

The Watcher said:


> 007/clover strap
> 
> View attachment 7410634


Could this Mod be pulled off with a Monster?

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

On the way to patina........

View attachment 7427266


View attachment 7427290


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Leekster said:


> Very cool.
> Would you mind sharing details on the mod?
> Bezel?
> Dial and hands?
> ...


all spelled out on the prior posts above ^
hands, yobokies.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Leekster said:


> Could this Mod be pulled off with a Monster?
> 
> Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


not sure dial would fit monster - someone else may be able to chime in on this


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Leekster said:


> Could this Mod be pulled off with a Monster?


maybe, if someone could mill out a monster bezel to accept the PO bezel insert, or machines an alternate bezel that fits the Monster.

otherwise you could only do the dial/hand stuff.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

new pics of this 'un. SRP227, Yobokies shroud + domed sapphire, currently on UncleSeiko waffle.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Sorry for bumping this old post, but holy hell Subterfuge,I love this caseback.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

crappysurfer said:


> I'm thinking of doing a mod photo contest thread with cool prizes, who's in?


I'm all ears


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> new pics of this 'un. SRP227, Yobokies shroud + domed sapphire, currently on UncleSeiko waffle.


What strap is that? I like it!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

thirstyturtle said:


> What strap is that? I like it!


UncleSeiko waffle strap!


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

undertheradar said:


> Sorry for bumping this old post, but holy hell Subterfuge,I love this caseback.


Can't tell which one, but I appreciate it all the same!


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

SRP637
Dial from SKX009
Stock min/hour, seconds from SNZF17
Seiko diver strap, got in trade, no idea what it's from.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

WIP. 5H26 quartz diver. Waiting on donor movement, plonguer hands, and domed sapphire.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

8926
Dagaz 'Helo' dial, Dagaz 'Autodive Vintage' hands, Dome crystal from Esslinger, CincyStrapWorks 'Boomer' Nato.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

subterfuge said:


> View attachment 5398266
> 
> 
> On Orange-
> ...


ridiculously cool mod


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko SRP713 big military watch with cream color dial customized with Pilot type hands from the Orient Flight on Nato strap.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

The Watcher said:


> all spelled out on the prior posts above ^
> hands, yobokies.


I'm not very smart either clearly! Don't see it spelled out. Great looking mod, any more photos would be appreciated!

Dagaz dial, yobokies hands, what is the bezel (doesn't look like a murphy), dagaz PO bezel insert, dagaz gloss black chapter ring, and some kind of sapphire crystal?

I don't see a nice dial like that from anywhere without logo and with the nice 3d markers and that text at the bottom, can you elaborate?


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> I'm thinking of doing a mod photo contest thread with cool prizes, who's in?


IN!


----------



## swash (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

carlowus said:


> Seiko SRP713 big military watch with cream color dial customized with Pilot type hands from the Orient Flight on Nato strap.


Looks clean and sharp |>

Did you have any problems with installation Orient hands, or they fit out of the box?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Photo contest guys! https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-mod-photo-contest-spring-3010242.html#post27060354


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Coin Edge Bezel, PO insert, Dagaz Dial, Stainless Chapter Ring, and Double Domed Sapphire Crystal... I think it came out OK. Tried installing PO Style hands... No Success, they just would not sit right, have another set, and it is between this and a Mako XL with an orange bezel and domed crystal for where those PO hands end up.


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

007 with yobokies double dome, dagaz plongeur hands









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Not as crazy as some of my stuff, but I'm stoked on this one.

SRP779 w/ DD sapphire gold AR, SRP493 Stargate Gen II dial, SRP585 Mohawk M/H hands / SBDA001 Samurai S hand, custom polished chapter ring, SRP637 Tuna Monster crown. Just got it together last night, have been holding on to that dial for months.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

My first real Seiko mod! Vintage Dagaz plongeur handset, planet ocean bezel, on shark mesh shoes. The Esslinger domed sapphire crystal did not survive the ordeal (don't ask) so I have to wait for another one to arrive. This is a 7002, so it's crystal and bezel size are different than the newer skx's.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> I'm not very smart either clearly! Don't see it spelled out. Great looking mod, any more photos would be appreciated!
> 
> Dagaz dial, yobokies hands, what is the bezel (doesn't look like a murphy), dagaz PO bezel insert, dagaz gloss black chapter ring, and some kind of sapphire crystal?
> 
> I don't see a nice dial like that from anywhere without logo and with the nice 3d markers and that text at the bottom, can you elaborate?


it's a dagaz po dial - just happened to be at 12:00 so the logo is blocked. i'll go back and edit my original post.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX007 with heart of SNK375, silver chapter ring and Ralley Inlay from Dagaz, Dr. Seikostain bezel


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

subterfuge said:


> Not as crazy as some of my stuff, but I'm stoked on this one.
> 
> SRP779 w/ DD sapphire gold AR, SRP493 Stargate Gen II dial, SRP585 Mohawk M/H hands / SBDA001 Samurai S hand, custom polished chapter ring, SRP637 Tuna Monster crown. Just got it together last night, have been holding on to that dial for months.
> 
> View attachment 7473242


That looks great. I've been thinking of putting a Stargate dial into an skx case. Where did you source the dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

The Watcher said:


> it's a dagaz po dial - just happened to be at 12:00 so the logo is blocked. i'll go back and edit my original post.


thanks. know where the bezel itself is from? and the sapphire?


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


>


looks great. holler if you ever want to sell quickly to a fellow canadian ;-) was this straight from japan? Where does one go about getting a dial like that


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Great work, Tom.

How did the insert fit into Seikostain bezel?
Did you need to use some adhesive or was the fit tight enough that you did not need any?
I ask because, Seikostain's own insert fit that tight into their bezel.



Tomgbw said:


> SKX007 with heart of SNK375, silver chapter ring and Ralley Inlay from Dagaz, Dr. Seikostain bezel
> View attachment 7477402


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> looks great. holler if you ever want to sell quickly to a fellow canadian ;-) was this straight from japan? Where does one go about getting a dial like that


That looks like one that Loys makes.


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from beyond the stars


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

hawkeye86 said:


> That looks great. I've been thinking of putting a Stargate dial into an skx case. Where did you source the dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rob @ Monster Watches, but I have been bugging him for more for months, and they just aren't available in any quantity or with regularity. I have also checked with stateside suppliers who deal directly with Seiko USA with no luck. The black SRP495 dials don't seem to be a problem, just the blue ones- that everyone wants.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> thanks. know where the bezel itself is from? and the sapphire?


hello there - i editied the original post
007 base
dagaz po dial, chapter ring
dr. seikostain (ebay) bezel and insert
yobokies hands
black date

...the bezel is from dr. seikostain
007 base - no sapphire


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

The Watcher said:


> hello there - i editied the original post
> 007 base
> dagaz po dial, chapter ring
> dr. seikostain (ebay) bezel and insert
> ...


beauty mod, if you could post another pic or two that would be great


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

If anyone has a dagaz Planet Ocean dial they are not using and wouldn't mind selling please send over a PM! Looks like Jake is all sold out of them right now


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Snkk base stone washed finish 
Nick's magnified crystal
Dagaz helio dial
Yobokies 656 hands w/ red Lance seconds









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Dig the stonewashed look. I've done it on knife blades but never on a case. Might have to try it.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

subterfuge said:


> Rob @ Monster Watches, but I have been bugging him for more for months, and they just aren't available in any quantity or with regularity. I have also checked with stateside suppliers who deal directly with Seiko USA with no luck. The black SRP495 dials don't seem to be a problem, just the blue ones- that everyone wants.


Thanks for the info. I may even try the black one. I like the Stargate dials but like the skx case better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



undertheradar said:


> Dig the stonewashed look. I've done it on knife blades but never on a case. Might have to try it.


I have an SKX007 that will be getting that treatment once I work out a few other details. Ferric chloride?


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*









seiko 007 base
seiko 5 blue mote dial
dagaz handset, chapter ring
dr. seikostain bezel and bezel insert
strapcode bracelet


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> beauty mod, if you could post another pic or two that would be great


----------



## Techjunkie (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

One word: Awesome!!


The Watcher said:


> View attachment 7490546
> 
> 
> seiko 007 base
> ...


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

The Watcher said:


> View attachment 7490570
> 
> 
> View attachment 7490554


Don't usually like two-tone bracelets but it works very well with the watch. Classy ;-)


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*










Switched up the bezel insert after dinging the last one. I love this watch but I need to sell it to finance my PMMM build. If anyone's interested, message me.

NH36a mvmt 
Dagaz rose gold Mercedes hands
Dagaz FFF gold vintage dial
Dagaz "Sea Urchin" sub-style bezel insert
Domed sapphire with blue AR
Super oyster strapcode bracelet


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Great work, Tom.
> 
> How did the insert fit into Seikostain bezel?
> Did you need to use some adhesive or was the fit tight enough that you did not need any?
> I ask because, Seikostain's own insert fit that tight into their bezel.


The installation of the bezel itself was a nightmare. Dr. Seikostain bezels are sometimes not accurate some fit only with high pressure impact, others are not secured. The insert fits perfect, I think it would stay in the bezel but I used some adhesive sticker that came with the bezel.

btw: the watch looks a bit overloaded with all the numbers etc. BUT that is only on the pics. In reality it looks much smoother and everything fits. I think its because the pics are 2D and not 3D.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

catching the flutter of the seconds hand.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

I would be curious to see that kind of engraving on a sarb 033/35


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



subterfuge said:


> I have an SKX007 that will be getting that treatment once I work out a few other details. Ferric chloride?


Yeah...I would dip it in the etching solution to get it darker, then I have a large Nalgene water bottle with small round stones and WD40 that I thrown it in and then wrapped with a towel and into the dryer for 15 minutes or so.

Im thinking Id need to leave the caseback, crown and old crystal in place to stop any damage to threads and sealing surfaces.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

laff79 said:


> I would be curious to see that kind of engraving on a sarb 033/35


Yeah been meaning to do one with that model. Maybe next.


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



undertheradar said:


> Yeah...I would dip it in the etching solution to get it darker, then I have a large Nalgene water bottle with small round stones and WD40 that I thrown it in and then wrapped with a towel and into the dryer for 15 minutes or so.
> 
> Im thinking Id need to leave the caseback, crown and old crystal in place to stop any damage to threads and sealing surfaces.


I used a small rock tumbler from harbor freight, and crushed ceramic media, I went with a dry mix and did not use any etching solution. I may try an acid wash/stone wash next time

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Awesome info. Looks great man.


gallegoc said:


> I used a small rock tumbler from harbor freight, and crushed ceramic media, I went with a dry mix and did not use any etching solution. I may try an acid wash/stone wash next time
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Also a reminder to take your mods to the photo contest!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-mod-photo-contest-spring-3010242-2.html#post27210514


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

This time, I put quartz movement on this seiko UFO case. Movements taken from Pulsar warch, base on 7546 seiko movements, there is space betwen movements and case, so I cut plastic bottle cap to prop it. 2 pusher button is close with generic crown. Custom hands from my fellows make it more attractive. Black brush paint with black nato strap make it more volt on hands.










Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

jpfwatch said:


> seiko small mod:
> watch with dd domed sapphire (monsterwatches)
> long shark bezel (seikostain)
> milsub bezel (dagaz)
> ...


That bezel  stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

007 with new hands and bezel insert (Yobokies)


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

In my opinion, all bronze watch must with leather straps!


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

I agree!^


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

brawijaya80 said:


> View attachment 7510442
> 
> 
> In my opinion, all bronze watch must with leather straps!


That's simply gorgeous man...


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

M-I-L last minute birthday project. You'd think I'd manage to not have it sneak up on me, given it's about the same date every year.

SNK w/ NH36 (cut the stem a little longer so the crown is easier to wind)
Single dome sapphire w/ blue AR
Yobokies gold GSD hands
Sweet Pea dial- brushed copper on brushed aluminum on polished brass.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Anyone know where to source a crystal gasket from for a SKX007/173 etc.... Seems to be difficult to find on its own?


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just received my new SKX171 in the mail! I love the look of this bad boy. Instantly ditched the rubber strap and steel bezel for a Seikostain coin edge bezel with Dagaz insert and some mesh. Love it. Endmill bracelet and dome sapphire crystal are en route.


----------



## FatFrank (Nov 2, 2015)

(Nearly) finished 1st attempt at a mod


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

seiko 007/seiko 5 world dial/clover strap


----------



## Kingsrider (Jan 10, 2016)

I know everyone here has seen the FFF mod dozens of times, but I thought I would put this up for two reasons. 
I did the mod myself (this is my first) and new watch stand just arrived fresh from Japan.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Just beautiful man. I'd love to see a WIP thread from you.



subterfuge said:


> M-I-L last minute birthday project. You'd think I'd manage to not have it sneak up on me, given it's about the same date every year.
> 
> SNK w/ NH36 (cut the stem a little longer so the crown is easier to wind)
> Single dome sapphire w/ blue AR
> ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey guys I want to buy a non OEM bezel insert for me SKX... Anyone have a good place to buy those SKX's insert?

Thanks!


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Hey guys I want to buy a non OEM bezel insert for me SKX... Anyone have a good place to buy those SKX's insert?
> 
> Thanks!











Dagaz or Yobokies?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

A couple 5H26's in the works:


----------



## Me109 (Oct 2, 2012)

View attachment 7532298


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Current project -

The more I look a this watch, the more I realize that the hands are not right for the dial. I think something simple like Milsub sword will make it really sing. 
Generally though, I _really_ like it.

SKX031, SKX033 dial, black Day/Date wheels, SKX007 bezel (need to replace the pip), 62MAS -style hands, silver chapter ring, plexi crystal.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

undertheradar said:


> Just beautiful man. I'd love to see a WIP thread from you.


I appreciate. Maybe one of these days... might not be until I manage to slow down time- I've already established that adding more minutes and hours won't work due to ever-present 60/12 dial designs.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

lbovill said:


> Anyone know where to source a crystal gasket from for a SKX007/173 etc.... Seems to be difficult to find on its own?


eBay.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Esslinger has a huge assortment of crystal gasket. You'll need a micrometer to measure the existing gasket, but if you do more than a few crystals, a micrometer is an indispensable tool.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> Current project -
> 
> The more I look a this watch, the more I realize that the hands are not right for the dial. I think something simple like Milsub sword will make it really sing.
> Generally though, I _really_ like it.
> ...


Swords hands! Dooo it!!!


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

crappysurfer said:


> Swords hands! Dooo it!!!


I will... As soon as Jake gets more in-stock. His sale cleaned him out of a TON of items.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

This looks FANTASTIC!!



The Watcher said:


> seiko 007/seiko 5 world dial/clover strap
> 
> View attachment 7528298


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

lbovill said:


> Anyone know where to source a crystal gasket from for a SKX007/173 etc.... Seems to be difficult to find on its own?


I search out the Seiko part numbers and then order from Esslinger or Cousins UK or whatever other parts supplier I come across. When I get home I'll post a link to the part numbers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

lbovill said:


> Anyone know where to source a crystal gasket from for a SKX007/173 etc.... Seems to be difficult to find on its own?


Signed up at Cousinsuk and bought two through them. Seiko refused to send one to me.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks for the pointer


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Added a new bezel and insert to my skx007 last night. Thrilled with the change as my someday watch is a Rolex gmt master II with a black and blue bezel.


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



The Watcher said:


> View attachment 7490546
> 
> 
> seiko 007 base
> ...


been on the lookout for this dial for a while now...eBay saved searches and pinged a few of the modding gurus with crossed fingers hoping someone had gutted one and had the dial laying around, but all to no avail. Where did you track it down? Or did you have to buy a donor watch for it?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Here you go Seiko - 7S26-0020 - boley GmbH



cpl said:


> I search out the Seiko part numbers and then order from Esslinger or Cousins UK or whatever other parts supplier I come across. When I get home I'll post a link to the part numbers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



toomanymatts said:


> been on the lookout for this dial for a while now...eBay saved searches and pinged a few of the modding gurus with crossed fingers hoping someone had gutted one and had the dial laying around, but all to no avail. Where did you track it down? Or did you have to buy a donor watch for it?


responded to your pm - researched, it's a snk645k dial picked up a couple years ago, not in production as far as i know


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> This looks FANTASTIC!!


thanks...finding dials/hands combinations that doesn't look like everything else out there is the challenge...but that's part of the journey. have a good one!


----------



## Sarath Aravindakshan (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi everyone, 
Here is my seiko 5 "stradale" mod!!

Base watch- SNZJ57K1
Dial - printed dial .. according the tutorial by stefanv

had to take out the date mechanism to accomodate the thickness of the printed dia!!. the dial is not accurately aligned though!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

"Spare Parts" build. 6308-7290 case, Y513 Quartz movement, Harolds crystal, Jakes hands and dial. I have a crystaltimes coin edge bezel on it way to me, as well as a different insert. If I can track down a polished chapter ring I may go with that.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

SKX007 base
-Crystaltimes monster dome sapphire w/ yellow AR
-Dagaz dial, hands, and insert
-Murphy bezel
-Strapcode Super Oyster


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

TheTitusFactor said:


> SKX007 base
> -Crystaltimes monster dome sapphire w/ yellow AR
> -Dagaz dial, hands, and insert
> -Murphy bezel
> -Strapcode Super Oyster


how do you like that yellow AR?

I have been swapping notes with him lately, he's got a shipment of double dome crystals for SNZH coming in. I have a:


 stock 53 so that's all blue just on a rotating series of NATO straps
Black Bay homage with rose gold hands and rose gold 'trim' dial with a blue bezel insert on stock oyster bracelet (this one's a work in progress, not complete yet)
'Fathom Bay' - BB dial with the yellow gold 'trim' dial and yellow gold FF hands, stock 57 yellow-text bezel, on a sailcloth strap.

Trying to decide what color AR will work with them all. Says he will have blue, purple, orange and yellow.

I kind of want a little bit of flavor to it, but don't know enough about AR to know what'll work and what'll not.

Any suggestions?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



toomanymatts said:


> been on the lookout for this dial for a while now...eBay saved searches and pinged a few of the modding gurus with crossed fingers hoping someone had gutted one and had the dial laying around, but all to no avail. Where did you track it down? Or did you have to buy a donor watch for it?


that donor watch is.... ~$60-70? that's not _completely_ crazy to net just the right dial (imo), and if you are able to slap in another dial that works and re-sell the watch (or maybe just the rest of the watch without the dial, to a modder or someone here), or even just keep it, it works out a _little_ better.....

i remember those 5's because i hovered around getting one but never did. didn't want another 18mm lug 5. if 20mm i woulda gotten one, heh.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



The Watcher said:


> responded to your pm - researched, it's a snk645k dial picked up a couple years ago, not in production as far as i know


whoa wait, huh? dang, I remember looking at those less than a year ago? and they were all around $70 on amazon.... i think there was the silver, a blue, and a black one.


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



timetellinnoob said:


> that donor watch is.... ~$60-70? that's not _completely_ crazy to net just the right dial (imo), and if you are able to slap in another dial that works and re-sell the watch (or maybe just the rest of the watch without the dial, to a modder or someone here), or even just keep it, it works out a _little_ better.....
> 
> i remember those 5's because i hovered around getting one but never did. didn't want another 18mm lug 5. if 20mm i woulda gotten one, heh.


they're out of production. Only Amazon seller with one now wants $199 for it. Surfing around, they are not all that easy to come by - a few places were running them out a while back as low as $55, but all sold out now. Ebay saved search popped up with one for $95 about two weeks ago but it had sold Buy It Now before I even made it that far.

I was looking at it earlier trying to work out if anything else could be salvaged from it - but I don't like that case shape particularly, it's kind of chunkier around the lugs than other SNKs - so yeah, a hundred bucks plus is probably more than I'd spend on the dial. I live in Vietnam, so while I can get things here easily enough, getting them back out to resell is a pain....so the rest would sadly go to waste.

Edit: this just bought tears to my eyes!


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

There's an eBay seller from Montreal, Canada, that sells different blue Seiko dials - mostly from donor watches. I've seen this dial in his auctions. You may have to surf through pages and pages of "seiko dial" searches to find it.... Sorry, I don't remember the user's name.

EDIT: I tried a search by distance with no luck.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Today's modding session -

SNZH55 and 57, Yobokies FFF vintage dials.










I really like the silver one, and the Cincy argyle strap looks fantastic!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



timetellinnoob said:


> whoa wait, huh? dang, I remember looking at those less than a year ago? and they were all around $70 on amazon.... i think there was the silver, a blue, and a black one.


yep. gone
when you see the dial you want, you have to get it then - learned the hard way.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*









007/seiko 5/white dial
dr seikostain white/mirror bezel insert/strapcode oyster bracelet

a great friday to all


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

toomanymatts said:


> how do you like that yellow AR?
> 
> I have been swapping notes with him lately, he's got a shipment of double dome crystals for SNZH coming in. I have a:
> 
> ...





















Here are some old pictures of my SKX that show yellow AR. Honestly it's up to you and what color you prefer, though I do believe that blue AR is indeed the most effective at minimizing reflections, which may explain why pretty much every watch manufacturer utilizes blue AR. I chose the yellow because I thought it would be a cool touch to go with the gold accents of the Black Bay dial and hands, and I just wanted to try a new AR color.

If I were to do things again, I would stick with blue because I prefer the color.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

might as well post this now that i've posted it on the strap forum.










I had been looking for a darker red or burgundy NATO (i have an old red Zulu but i don't like Zulus anymore) and just simply couldn't find any that were the right red. ChiefJr spotted this, and to boot the seller offered it in matte, so i went with it. the material is nearly the exact same as my Zulu, maybe microscopically thinner. and the colors are a *little* different, but that might be because i've owned the zulu for almost 6 years and it's seen wear.

either way, it's a modded SRP227 lol.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

I modded my SKX173 a couple of weeks ago. It looks just like one of my other watches now, thanks to new parts from Yobokies (Seiko Boy).


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

TheTitusFactor said:


> Here are some old pictures of my SKX that show yellow AR. Honestly it's up to you and what color you prefer, though I do believe that blue AR is indeed the most effective at minimizing reflections, which may explain why pretty much every watch manufacturer utilizes blue AR. I chose the yellow because I thought it would be a cool touch to go with the gold accents of the Black Bay dial and hands, and I just wanted to try a new AR color.
> 
> If I were to do things again, I would stick with blue because I prefer the color.


Thanks for that. I am leaning toward two blues and a purple... We shall see.


----------



## AlexH123 (Oct 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



The Watcher said:


> View attachment 7562234
> 
> 
> 007/seiko 5/white dial
> ...


Your modded watches are absolutely beautiful. Clean is hard and your watch mods create a very clean look. Makes me want to try it!!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I forgot to mention, my bracelet is also a Strapcode like some other's here. I have also have a couple of spare Seiko jubilee bracelets for the SKX009 in case I want to switch things around.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Rocket Jockey said:


> Your modded watches are absolutely beautiful. * Clean is hard* and your watch mods create a very clean look. Makes me want to try it!!


amen to that...clean is indeed hard!

but what are you waiting for??? jump right in. i tell anyone who would listen that i'm not a modder...just a guy playing with watches. there are many talented folks on this forum that provide the parts, and several others that have the skills to mod a watch the way that you want - too many to name, i wouldn't want to leave anybody out by mistake. find out what your own watch style is, then go express it!

all the best.









saturday - soxa/007/dagaz/seikostain bezel insert/clover strap


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

larryganz said:


> I modded my SKX173 a couple of weeks ago. It looks just like one of my other watches now, thanks to new parts from Yobokies (Seiko Boy).


NIce-looking watch you have there, dude. Funny, I'm not usually a fan of text on a watch face,, but the lack of text above the centre on the mod somehow looks strange to me..


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

For those that are using Seikostain's bezel's, can you PM me with details regarding what size gasket you're using?

I have 4 of his bezels 3 out of 4 are pretty near impossible to remove once installed - forget about trying to turn them....


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

fishfingers said:


> NIce-looking watch you have there, dude. Funny, I'm not usually a fan of text on a watch face,, but the lack of text above the centre on the mod somehow looks strange to me..


It's funny because I actually considered stealing the Seiko 5 logo from another watch to install in the dial below 12 o'clock and decided it's not the right one and didn't. I might add SEIKO to the dial when I pick up a proper used donor dial (won't destroy the one that came with the watch).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

c5k0 said:


> For those that are using Seikostain's bezel's, can you PM me with details regarding what size *gasket* you're using?
> 
> I have 4 of his bezels 3 out of 4 are pretty near impossible to *remove* once installed - forget about trying to *turn* them....


*I just used the original.*

Hmm, *no problem* like that (yet) for me. Mine are tight alright, but in a good way.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

c5k0 said:


> For those that are using Seikostain's bezel's, can you PM me with details regarding what size gasket you're using?
> 
> I have 4 of his bezels 3 out of 4 are pretty near impossible to remove once installed - forget about trying to turn them....


Mine came with a few gaskets and they were various thicknesses...to allow a perfect fit...
I greased them with silicone grease first (I'd imagine without this turning would be more tricky) then started with the thinnest and if it was too easy to turn then I tried a thicker one...no problems doing it this way.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the tips.

I tried the Coin edge and the Redneck with no gasket, no click ring. Barely turns. When I can get it to move, there metal scraping metal. 

With click ring and no gasket, impossible to turn. Atlas bezel is fine.

I sent him a message to see if I can exchange or return (purchase date Jan 2016). I've measured with micro-calipers if somebody is able to compare: 34.81, 34,82.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

c5k0 said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> I tried the Coin edge and the Redneck with no gasket, no click ring. Barely turns. When I can get it to move, there metal scraping metal.
> 
> ...


Is this on a newer SKX? These bezels won't fit 7002 size cases.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> I tried the Coin edge and the Redneck with no gasket, no click ring. Barely turns. When I can get it to move, there metal scraping metal.
> 
> ...


...tried to PM you - your mailbox is full - may have to delete some old stuff in there.


----------



## elp (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

My fellow sent me this Seiko 6138 UFO case...only case. I love the shape. Because I don't have 6138 movements, so I put quartz movement base on Seiko 7546 on it. First of all, I paint ss case with black doff spray paint than movements. This 7546 has wide diametre of shape, but not wide enough for UFO case. So, I use a piece mineral water cap cut to hold movement to case. Atractive hands combining orange white and arrow second hands.








Here are some picture 









@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> 
> I tried the Coin edge and the Redneck with no gasket, no click ring. Barely turns. When I can get it to move, there metal scraping metal.
> 
> ...


Sometimes the way you put them on affects their ability to turn. If you're unable to get them off that may be a problem. Try clicking them on at once with a press/pressing one side on first then the next.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


> Sometimes the way you put them on affects their ability to turn. If you're unable to get them off that may be a problem. Try clicking them on at once with a press/pressing one side on first then the next.


They're definitely on. There is minor rotation without gasket. Removing them without gasket or click spring is easier than with either. With gasket or click spring they're impossible to turn and near impossible to remove. I had to use the razor blade trick to so do.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

The Watcher said:


> ...tried to PM you - your mailbox is full - may have to delete some old stuff in there.


Cleaned. PM away.


----------



## Dwayne Touchette (Oct 3, 2014)

My first diy Seiko mod...skx fifty fantom fial and planet hands.


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi guys, 

Just wondering what size dies you use on your crystal press when working on an SKX?


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

one more for the road...testing out the red seikostain bezel insert









someone mentioned clean design. i discovered this thread some time ago on the heels of the great dan pierce, and continue to stay as more discoveries are made - it's quite amazing what can be done with a seiko 007 watch, and many of you out there are proving that ever day!

here's to the mods.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## alxkrft (Apr 24, 2014)

nice job! i never liked the orient bezels.

what strap and bezel is it?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Yobokies bezel, B and R band


alxkrft said:


> nice job! i never liked the orient bezels.
> 
> what strap and bezel is it?


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 7591170


Great strap choices on both of those. They look great.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Changed the handset


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

The Watcher said:


> one more for the road...testing out the red seikostain bezel insert
> 
> View attachment 7590282
> 
> ...


Another beautiful mod. Very clean. I think it is time to sell some of your creations....just saying.....


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

SKX007 Mark-V diver, beta version
Sniper gray & graphite black Cerakote
Yobokies baby tuna bezel conversion
modified ceramic yachtmaster insert 
Dagaz smoke super dome sapphire
Mark V dial prototype
Yobokies MM300 hands, painted bases & relumed

















The insert is _almost _flush with the crystal, next one will be better.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## legaser (May 4, 2013)

Here's the monster "Tiki" fresh from this morning


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Rocket Jockey said:


> Another beautiful mod. Very clean. I think it is time to sell some of your creations....just saying.....


humbling, thank you. as said before...i'm not a modder...just a guy/watches...

there are a lot of talented individuals - in this very thread! - that are the real pros: crappysurfer, subterfuge...on and on. not to mention the many guys here that are doing this every way, all day (you all know who you are).... we watch, we learn. plenty of eye candy here to go around...enjoy the show!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

The Watcher said:


> humbling, thank you. as said before...i'm not a modder...just a guy/watches...
> 
> there are a lot of talented individuals - in this very thread! - that are the real pros: crappysurfer, subterfuge...on and on. not to mention the many guys here that are doing this every way, all day (you all know who you are).... we watch, we learn. plenty of eye candy here to go around...enjoy the show!


Don't play yourself down man. We're all people here that like watches, modding them is our way of expressing our individuality which is why this is so cool. Take that praise and roll with it-you're putting together some cool watches!


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah I'm with the other guys, Watcher you are doing some of my favorite pieces now mostly by messing around with well-misplaced Seiko dials and creative use of interesting bezel inserts. Been loving your stuff lately.

Oh and if you ever decide to sell the one with the dial from the SNK645, prettypleasewithacherryontop tell me first


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

undertheradar said:


>


Stunning! :-! What is the base model of this one? Looks like a modded SKX case or a mid sized diver.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks man. It's a quartz 5H26-7A09 case with a 7A10 bezel. Insert is aluminum Rolex replacement, dial is from Ajucet on eBay, and the hands are from Harold.



C4L18R3 said:


> Stunning! :-! What is the base model of this one? Looks like a modded SKX case or a mid sized diver.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

undertheradar said:


> Thanks man. It's a quartz 5H26-7A09 case with a 7A10 bezel. Insert is aluminum Rolex replacement, dial is from Ajucet on eBay, and the hands are from Harold.


Great work putting that together. Seems there is little chance for me to put together something like that given the rarity of clean vintage quartzes these days. I did not know that Harolds (or Jakes) hands could fit these movements. I know they fit the quartz 754x or 7C4x movements (please correct me if I'm wrong) but even the 5H2x ones?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

AFAIK, these are the only hands he has for the non 7548/6 quartz movements.

The dial is also not a direct drop in affair as the stock dial is a hair larger than the standard 28.5mm so I had to make a shim to keep it from sliding off center when screwing the crown down. Same reason I went with a no-window dial...any dial with a window was way off.

Im quite happy with how it turned out thoug, even if it is on the smaller size. I have a GasGasBones strap coming for it so that will hopefully give it a slightly larger presence.



C4L18R3 said:


> Great work putting that together. Seems there is little chance for me to put together something like that given the rarity of clean vintage quartzes these days. I did not know that Harolds (or Jakes) hands could fit these movements. I know they fit the quartz 754x or 7C4x movements (please correct me if I'm wrong) but even the 5H2x ones?


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

undertheradar said:


> AFAIK, these are the only hands he has for the non 7548/6 quartz movements.
> 
> The dial is also not a direct drop in affair as the stock dial is a hair larger than the standard 28.5mm so I had to make a shim to keep it from sliding off center when screwing the crown down. Same reason I went with a no-window dial...any dial with a window was way off.
> 
> Im quite happy with how it turned out thoug, even if it is on the smaller size. I have a GasGasBones strap coming for it so that will hopefully give it a slightly larger presence.


Whoa! Didn't realize the detailed kind of work put into that one. I think I'll stick to relatively easier ones for now LOL. Kudos again to you!


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> humbling, thank you. as said before...i'm not a modder...just a guy/watches...


There is no accounting for good taste, and your watches always catch my attention. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

The Watcher said:


> one more for the road...testing out the red seikostain bezel insert
> 
> View attachment 7590282
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words. You have a great eye for bringing components together that create a nice synergy. I've said it before, the smallest details make the biggest impact.
Well done!
dP


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

...exactly what i mean when i've been mentioning the great detail work that modders do...hats off to you!



undertheradar said:


> AFAIK, these are the only hands he has for the non 7548/6 quartz movements.
> 
> The dial is also not a direct drop in affair as the stock dial is a hair larger than the standard 28.5mm so I had to make a shim to keep it from sliding off center when screwing the crown down. Same reason I went with a no-window dial...any dial with a window was way off.
> 
> Im quite happy with how it turned out thoug, even if it is on the smaller size. I have a GasGasBones strap coming for it so that will hopefully give it a slightly larger presence.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thanks for the kind words. You have a great eye for *bringing components together that create a nice synergy*. I've said it before, the smallest details make the biggest impact.
> Well done!
> dP


thanks dan! hadn't seen your posts lately so i thought that you might have gone into a watch 'semi-retirement', good to see that isn't the case. i had been reaching for the words to describe my style and you hit it perfectly. i'm usually on the affordables forum primarily, but always love looking at the mod pictures on the thread and felt a little guilty not leaving any. so, i've been trying to be more consistent on that front.

i'm just about set on the # of watches now, so any new stuff may not come as often as it has the last couple weeks (largely bezel/insert/strap swaps from here on out), but intend to be here for a while!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

007 mod


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Thanks man. It's a quartz 5H26-7A09 case with a 7A10 bezel. Insert is aluminum Rolex replacement, dial is from Ajucet on eBay, and the hands are from Harold.


who is Ajucet? Can't seem to find the store on ebay, can you post a direct link to it?


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

ajuicet

Alexander James Watches


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> ajuicet
> 
> Alexander James Watches


Thanks for linking me . I am also on eBay, but prices/shipping is better on my website for you all!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> ajuicet
> 
> Alexander James Watches


thanks


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Under black light


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Tomgbw said:


> 007 mod


Very nice! Are you going to post more pics ? (hope so


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

Awesome work, love these dials, very unique.



crappysurfer said:


> Under black light


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

A few quick SNZH - FFF modern Yobokies dial, and Black Bay blue, Dagaz dials, hands, insert.


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

^ have that blue bezel insert sitting in front of me now. I decided to deviate a bit from the Tudor model and bought the rose gold dial and hands (all from Jake) for mine. Waiting for the SNZH now. I live in Vietnam, very few companies ship here and evil customs duties imposed when I buy from the ones who do...so I shipped it to a friend in the US who is coming over, but he's just delayed his trip til the end of May. That's like....forever away!


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

This is a bit of a mixture. Golden Tuna 7549 case which was bought incomplete. 6309 movement, Dagaz dial, hands from Ofrei I think, bezel is from a Darth Tuna and black shroud


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Ananta (May 1, 2015)

wow where did you get that second hand?


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

pascs said:


> This is a bit of a mixture. Golden Tuna 7549 case which was bought incomplete. 6309 movement, Dagaz dial, hands from Ofrei I think, bezel is from a Darth Tuna and black shroud
> 
> View attachment 7628738


 superdope! a real frankenseiko in the best sense. your wrist makes the tuna look small, impressive feat


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

mcnabbanov said:


> superdope! a real frankenseiko in the best sense. your wrist makes the tuna look small, impressive feat


Thanks, it wasnt the planned dial but after I tried it in the case I thought that works :-!

Yeah I do have wide wrists :-d the Golden Tuna case is also super thick too at about 17mm compared to the normal Tuna at about 14mm


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

inlanding said:


>


What dial is that?


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

LesDavidson said:


> I have been a great admirer of the modding threads on Watchuseek and other forums over the past year or so, with the result that I purchased two Seiko SKX007 and one SKX009 earlier this year to satsify the urge to give it a go myself... turns out I've spent significantly more on the various swap out parts that I have been 'evolving' the various looks with than the original cost of the watches themselves! I've finally reached the stage where I'm really comfortable with the look of all three and unfortunately my SM300 'homage' resulted in me buying a modern SM300 from Alex at Watcho back in November. What turned out to be my idea of getting watches with the look I enjoy for relatively little money hasn't quite turned out that way!
> 
> Anyway, as this forum was a big influence in these various projects, wanted to share some pics and hopefully inspire others to do the same as it's been great fun. Sorry for the quality of the photos, quickly taken a few minutes ago and the lighting isn't great today.
> 
> ...


Where'd you find the hydroconquest hands?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SNZH Mod


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Switched dials.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> For those that are using Seikostain's bezel's, can you PM me with details regarding what size gasket you're using?
> 
> I have 4 of his bezels 3 out of 4 are pretty near impossible to remove once installed - forget about trying to turn them....


I have one that i cannot even get on- tried it on 5 different skx cases and no go-- thinking about just removing the click spring alltogether-- any thoughts???

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

undertheradar said:


> Switched dials.


That looks great!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Switched dials.


What watch is that?


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Ananta. It's actually the original seconds hand but I painted it. Very easy job.



Ananta said:


> wow where did you get that second hand?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

5H26-7A09 case with a 5H26-7A10 bezel.



Dec1968 said:


> What watch is that?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

CWBYTYME said:


> ---- thinking about just removing the click spring alltogether-- any thoughts???


I would. I ditched the click spring on mine.
The friction will hold the bezel just fine, and won't turn unless forced.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



LeeMorgan said:


> Me too!
> Not new, they are about one year old and never used for this strange lume.
> Hour hand looks like C3, the hour one is a little more yellowish/greener and its lume is really frightening.
> You can see its shine under the sun and the same all night long in the dark.
> ...





deluded said:


> Can't see your pic, but yes, the lume is crazy on my minute hand. I just wished the other two hands were the same.
> 
> The weird thing is that I bought another set for my SKX007 a few months back and those were ok. All 3 hands the same lume but not bright.





deluded said:


> Thanks for the compliment! Interestingly, it took me quite a long while before I learnt to appreciate the SKX007's dial.
> 
> The hands are from Yobokies and this is the second time I'm getting them from him. First time was for my SKX007.
> 
> ...


I've finally heard back from Harold and it seems like he's not gonna be making these white plongeur hands any more.

I was checking with him if there was any chance I could get another set of the hands from him but with the same lume on all hands.

I told him it was ok if he didn't have them as kontrolsports has them, but I just wanted to see if we could work something out, seeing that I've been buying parts from him for quite a while now.

Can't say I had the best experience with the after sales service, but he's one of the bigger players in the modding scene and I'd probably still have to get stuff from him in future, so I'll just leave it as that.

To his credit, the actual purchase of items is usually very prompt and hassle-free.

Probably not gonna go ahead with the relume as it costs quite a bit. I may get another set of hands from kontrolsports.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

These aren't new mods, but I've swapped the bracelets for natos so of course I had to take a photo or two :-d


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

Again, i can post this in many threads
there are some mods there


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

helvetica said:


> Again, i can post this in many threads
> there are some mods there


Very cool pic! Lots of good mods in there as well. I have to say though, unless you just did it for the symmetry of the photo, you need to up your strap game!


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

thirstyturtle said:


> Very cool pic! Lots of good mods in there as well. I have to say though, unless you just did it for the symmetry of the photo, you need to up your strap game!


well, i dont find any other straps i like. i find the MM style strap to be the best looking. i live in the tropics and it gets pretty yucky out, i walk, ride motorcycle and public transportations from time to time. canvas/nylon takes time to dry after washing and leather leaves a funny smell after you sweat. bracelet seems too formal for divers in my humble opinion for everyday use, so rubber is the only way to go. Easy to maintain and dry up fast. i do put on some bracelet on more formal occasions if not wearing my non-diver watches.

the thing i like about the MM is how they dont go too wide on the lug and tapered down nicely on the buckle, very comfortable and dont look too bulky.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

helvetica said:


> well, i dont find any other straps i like. i find the MM style strap to be the best looking. i live in the tropics and it gets pretty yucky out, i walk, ride motorcycle and public transportations from time to time. canvas/nylon takes time to dry after washing and leather leaves a funny smell after you sweat. bracelet seems too formal for divers in my humble opinion for everyday use, so rubber is the only way to go. Easy to maintain and dry up fast. i do put on some bracelet on more formal occasions if not wearing my non-diver watches.
> 
> the thing i like about the MM is how they dont go too wide on the lug and tapered down nicely on the buckle, very comfortable and dont look too bulky.


Try some Benetto Cinturini straps, they're the best rubber ones out there!


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

thirstyturtle said:


> Try some Benetto Cinturini straps, they're the best rubber ones out there!


i do have a couple of Cinturini 284 on.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

helvetica said:


> i do have a couple of Cinturini 284 on.


Well then kindly ignore me haha, love the collection!


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

I suspect you guys already have good sources for SKXs and/or already know this. But just in case, Massdrop is selling SKX173 and SKXA35 for $198 delivered (to U.S., at least). Five days left.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-core-skx-dive-watch


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

The bezel pictured is from Dagaz and is for an SNZH. Any idea if these exist for a SKX and if so, where can I find one?


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Rocket Jockey said:


> The bezel pictured is from Dagaz and is for an SNZH. Any idea if these exist for a SKX and if so, where can I find one?
> 
> View attachment 7670762


That's a sick bezel.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Rocket Jockey said:


> The bezel pictured is from Dagaz and is for an SNZH. Any idea if these exist for a SKX and if so, where can I find one?
> 
> View attachment 7670762


they exist for the skx, and i'm pretty sure this insert was from dagaz a few months ago.









it may just be a matter of waiting for jake to restock


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks for the answer. I will keep watching....and waiting......ugh.....


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

Rocket Jockey said:


> The bezel pictured is from Dagaz and is for an SNZH. Any idea if these exist for a SKX and if so, where can I find one?
> 
> View attachment 7670762


it did, i have one for 007, but i believe it is no longer available


----------



## LJ123 (Aug 9, 2015)

"Seiko BB36":








That was my second attempt to mod a Seiko and I failed. It's dead gorgeus and I mean both, it also died while I put the movement back to the case. I really don't know what went wrong.  Tomorrow I'll have another movement for it, so I don't worry about it. 
After I practise more, maybe I'll put better movement there as well. And a sapphire of course. 
The case and the movement are from SKX123.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

former srp637









dial from skx007
bezel and insert from skx007 (no it is not direct fit)
hands from Harold
crytal from CrystalTimes
a lot of cutting shaving grinding.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

Rocket Jockey said:


> The bezel pictured is from Dagaz and is for an SNZH. Any idea if these exist for a SKX and if so, where can I find one?
> 
> View attachment 7670762


i just ordered a DLW insert, almost the same design but ceramic. My Dagaz is all scratched up and i love the vintage sub style so much that i had to replace it with a similar.

Ceramic Bezel Inserts - Sub Vintage Black - dlwwatches


----------



## HOZAYEM (Feb 28, 2012)

A few I've done...


----------



## Craig Morey (Apr 3, 2016)

My first project, and I'm dead pleased with it, it doesn't feel like a kit of weird parts. Any thoughts?


Seiko SNK809K2
Dial from a Seiko SKX007
Hour and minute hands from Dagaz watches with C3 lume
Second hand from a Seiko SKX007

Pictured next to my SKX007 and a Yobokies aviator SNK809.

Craig.


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

helvetica said:


> i just ordered a DLW insert, almost the same design but ceramic. My Dagaz is all scratched up and i love the vintage sub style so much that i had to replace it with a similar.
> 
> Ceramic Bezel Inserts - Sub Vintage Black â€" dlwwatches


ORDERED!!! This is what makes this forum so great!!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

Double post some how.....


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Craig Morey said:


> My first project, and I'm dead pleased with it, it doesn't feel like a kit of weird parts. Any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Seiko SNK809K2
> ...


That looks really, really nice. The SKX dial looks so bold by itself in a smaller case. In a couple of the photos, the dial almost looks blue. I bet an SKX009 dial would work well, too. Those hands look great.

I've wondered how people set the time without individual minute markings. Do you wait until the time is xx:05, xx:10, etc.?


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> former srp637
> 
> View attachment 7676730
> 
> ...


That looks gorgeous and I wish there was a way I could buy such a bezel! I checked with Harold and the SRP ones he has do not fit the SRP637.

Did you mod just the bezel or the shroud too? If only I had your skills man!


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> former srp637
> 
> View attachment 7676730
> 
> ...


That's stunning! For a moment there I thought I was about to buy one of these shrouded monsters! Great work putting that together. I particularly like this model but can't go past the original bezel. I wish suppliers would develop parts for these.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Platform: SNKN or SKNM (I forget) 42mm (nice size)
Dial: SNKL07 Sunburst Blue
Hands: Dagaz Sword


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

helvetica said:


> i just ordered a DLW insert, almost the same design but ceramic. My Dagaz is all scratched up and i love the vintage sub style so much that i had to replace it with a similar.
> 
> Ceramic Bezel Inserts - Sub Vintage Black - dlwwatches


You should add this link to the other Mod thread - suppliers, etc.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> You should add this link to the other Mod thread - suppliers, etc.


which thread is it? can someone show me the link


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

3WR said:


> That looks really, really nice. The SKX dial looks so bold by itself in a smaller case. In a couple of the photos, the dial almost looks blue. I bet an SKX009 dial would work well, too. Those hands look great.
> 
> I've wondered how people set the time without individual minute markings. Do you wait until the time is xx:05, xx:10, etc.?


It is blue, SKX009 dial - see comparison to SKX007 side by side


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

Skx031
Domed acrylic
Rolex bezel
Dagaz hands
Dagaz dial 
Aged by me


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

gallegoc said:


> Skx031
> Domed acrylic
> Rolex bezel
> Dagaz hands
> ...


I'd love some more pics of the domed acrylic. I've been considering one for easily polishing and better clarity.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

carlowus said:


> It is blue, SKX009 dial - see comparison to SKX007 side by side


I agree it looks blue. The description explicitly said 007, though. Perhaps just a typo. Either way, I like it.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Got an SRP773 in and swapped bezels with my 779/Stargate mod. Not sure which one will end up keep with which bezel yet.









Ceramic insert / super dome sapphire
















Edit- and no, that's not how the insert fits without modification. Get yourself a diamond bur, dremel, and a steady hand.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

subterfuge said:


> View attachment 7692354
> 
> 
> Edit- and no, that's not how the insert fits without modification. Get yourself a diamond bur, dremel, and a steady hand.


Best embedding of ceramic insert I've seen so far. Can you elaborate more?


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

from my f71 affordables post this morning - always feel guilty looking at all the pics and not leaving any


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

v1triol said:


> Best embedding of ceramic insert I've seen so far. Can you elaborate more?


I am interested too. Also, whose crystal? Dagaz?? It looks great!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Posted details in the main forum, here are the pics:

Seiko SKX399 project


















































































Seiko SKX007 SRP637 project



























































































Both


----------



## marsy101 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just picked this up. Taking it out for a sunset stroll!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Been a little while since I posted, my crystal press is broken and had a rough week. Hopefully my replacement part to fix my press will be here by friday. At any rate, here's a cool SKX mod I just finished up. Dial is for an ETA mov't and I had to spend a lot of time carefully grinding it down.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Rocket Jockey said:


> I am interested too. Also, whose crystal? Dagaz?? It looks great!


Yes, Dagaz super dome- which Jake is out of right now, unfortunately. I have broken several inserts, sadly, one of which was a yachtmaster. I have used various methods, built fixtures etc. to hold the insert in the the lathe. The challenge being that the insert will break if too much external force is applied, and it will also break if the jaws aren't tight enough to hold it and it launches across the workshop. My last attempt was a large delrin piece with a cone shaped internal recess, and another piece that clamped over the outside edge of the insert. IN the end, I am probably going to buy a 3 jaw chuck with delrin jaws specifically for these inserts. The other matter is what to do with it once it is spinning- ceramic is not easy to machine, so the easiest way to remove material is with a diamond bur. The part spins one way, the dremel spins the other. I should probably build some sort or rest or tool holder for a rotary tool, or maybe get a flexible shaft tool and clamp that to a cross slide. I think on the next one I will use water, also, should net a better edge. If I get a little way into it and find that I'm not getting a concentric ID, I clamp the dremel in a vise (your knees can work in a pinch) and just slowly go around the ID and test fit it on the crystal until it clears. It's actually more tedious than it sounds.


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

Couple of mods

6309 7040 with a double dome absolutely love it!









Eco zilla bezel modand new hands, might paint the bezel numbers blue although not sure yet


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Seiko 6138 UFO case with lorus quartz movements (equal with 7546/7548/7549 quartz movements)

















@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

subterfuge said:


> Yes, Dagaz super dome- which Jake is out of right now, unfortunately. I have broken several inserts, sadly, one of which was a yachtmaster. I have used various methods, built fixtures etc. to hold the insert in the the lathe. The challenge being that the insert will break if too much external force is applied, and it will also break if the jaws aren't tight enough to hold it and it launches across the workshop. My last attempt was a large delrin piece with a cone shaped internal recess, and another piece that clamped over the outside edge of the insert. IN the end, I am probably going to buy a 3 jaw chuck with delrin jaws specifically for these inserts. The other matter is what to do with it once it is spinning- ceramic is not easy to machine, so the easiest way to remove material is with a diamond bur. The part spins one way, the dremel spins the other. I should probably build some sort or rest or tool holder for a rotary tool, or maybe get a flexible shaft tool and clamp that to a cross slide. I think on the next one I will use water, also, should net a better edge. If I get a little way into it and find that I'm not getting a concentric ID, I clamp the dremel in a vise (your knees can work in a pinch) and just slowly go around the ID and test fit it on the crystal until it clears. It's actually more tedious than it sounds.


Is this an issue with the dlwwatch vintage sub ceramic insert?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

larryganz said:


> Is this an issue with the dlwwatch vintage sub ceramic insert?


It isn't an issue or flaw of the inserts- and I have used the DLW yachtmaster inserts, and other available submariner inserts- I haven't used the DLW submariner inserts, though. I'm using them with crystals they weren't designed for. As far as I know, the DLW inserts are the standard sized sub inserts, so 38mm x 30.8mm. The stock SKX007 crystal is 31.5mm, the super dome is 31.3mm. The super dome doesn't have a bevel, like the stock crystal, however. If you use a beveled crystal, you can get the standard submariner bezel insert to lay rather nicely without modification if you reduce the height of the shelf the insert sits on in the bezel. Otherwise, you're going to to have a decent drop from the insert ID to the crystal.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

subterfuge said:


> It isn't an issue or flaw of the inserts- and I have used the DLW yachtmaster inserts, and other available submariner inserts- I haven't used the DLW submariner inserts, though. I'm using them with crystals they weren't designed for. As far as I know, the DLW inserts are the standard sized sub inserts, so 38mm x 30.8mm. The stock SKX007 crystal is 31.5mm, the super dome is 31.3mm. The super dome doesn't have a bevel, like the stock crystal, however. If you use a beveled crystal, you can get the standard submariner bezel insert to lay rather nicely without modification if you reduce the height of the shelf the insert sits on in the bezel. Otherwise, you're going to to have a decent drop from the insert ID to the crystal.


Got it - is the height on the shelf (SKX009) something that my watchmaker can easily turn for me, to shave it down so the ceramic insert is more flush with the stock crystal? I wanted to preserve my older slightly patina'd Pepsi bezel and use the ceramic bezel for a while. I've developed a hand tremor with age that will cause me to screw it up with my dremmel.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

larryganz said:


> Got it - is the height on the shelf (SKX009) something that my watchmaker can easily turn for me, to shave it down so the ceramic insert is more flush with the stock crystal? I wanted to preserve my older slightly patina'd Pepsi bezel and use the ceramic bezel for a while. I've developed a hand tremor with age that will cause me to screw it up with my dremmel.


Oh believe me, you don't need a hand tremor to screw up the ceramic insert with the dremel! Anyone with a lathe can modify the original bezel to get a nicer fit without messing with the insert at all- but you may want to pick up a spare bezel for the original insert, because it will not fit the same afterward. I did this one and it had a very low single dome sapphire crystal-one of the first crystal times ones, probably lower than the stock hardlex. With one of the newer CT double domes, it would be a better fit, and I have one waiting for me to get some time to turn it down:

The top row of crenelations had to come off:
















Here you can see the inner shelf where the insert sits has been completely shaved away to account for the different height.


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Change dial and hands are the most favorit mods










@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Finally finished my bezel mod for the SNE109.

I'm very happy with the outcome.

Original.



New bezel and insert as well as a new strap.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Big thanks to Alex from Artifice Horoworks for the caseback, really completes the look of the Singularity.


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

Picked up another SKX171 yesterday. Did a quick bezel swap with a leftover SKX007 bezel and dagaz insert. Have a sapphire crystal in my tool box that will go on once my Atlas bezel arrives. Wearing it like this today:


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

zed073 said:


> Finally finished my bezel mod for the SNE109.
> 
> I'm very happy with the outcome.
> 
> ...


how the watch should be stock. nice and simple mod but make it look great.

though the starfishness of it is somewhat iconic i suppose


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

Same watch as earlier, but now with sapphire and a silver chapter ring. Coming along nicely.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*Post your mods here =>*

Some really great mods lately.


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*








My ugly bronze....


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



brawijaya80 said:


> View attachment 7719234
> 
> My ugly bronze....


More pics please....


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

007/dagaz everything/seikostain stone gray insert/strapcode razor


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Dec1968 said:


> More pics please....


That's a Seiko ? 
Details please


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Has anyone put a 007 dial in a Sumo? 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



jjames1000000 said:


> My first two mods - first was an obligatory SNZH55 to FFF Mod. I used a Dagaz sunburst grey dial, but kept the SNZH55's hands. I like it, but it's a bit big for my wrist, and not a very original mod.
> 
> View attachment 7316514
> 
> ...


Excellent job, I think I may very well use that case for a new mod.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

ViperGuy said:


> Has anyone put a 007 dial in a Sumo?
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


Never seen one but if it was to be done, the original movement only has the date wheel, so a day wheel (Mon, Tue, etc.) will have to be added to the movement since the SKX007 dial has a double window for both day and date.


----------



## norsairius (Jul 5, 2015)

Shark / saw tooth bezel and red bezel insert arrived from eBay seller dr.seikostain last night. Extremely impressed with the products and the care that went in to packaging them for their shipment from Poland. I'd definitely order from this seller again! I even got a red/blue zulu strap to go with it, which I was not expecting, so big props for the bonus!

View attachment DSC00655.jpg


This was my first time modding, so I unfortunately scratched the case a bit, but I'm fine with the marks being there as a testament to my first attempt at participating in watch modding. Finished product came out better than I expected! I'm also surprised I didn't hurt myself putting this together, haha. The OEM bezel was pretty stubborn!

















Edit: Replaced previous pics with ones that were taken with better lighting.

I normally prefer steel bracelets, but I may keep this zulu strap on it for now. I'm really liking the color scheme!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Ah yeah, totally didn't think about that.



carlowus said:


> Never seen one but if it was to be done, the original movement only has the date wheel, so a day wheel (Mon, Tue, etc.) will have to be added to the movement since the SKX007 dial has a double window for both day and date.


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

carlowus said:


> Never seen one but if it was to be done, the original movement only has the date wheel, so a day wheel (Mon, Tue, etc.) will have to be added to the movement since the SKX007 dial has a double window for both day and date.


You'll need to modify the 6r15 to accept a DAY wheel. There's a detailed thread on one of the forums on how it can be done. ( can't remember which forum though )


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*

Soooo. Oops...scratched the hell out of the bezel insert on my snzh57.

Ugh.

Anyone have a stock one laying in their discarded parts box?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Has anyone put a 007 dial in a Sumo?


That's a moke up I did to see how it could have been.

It didn't happen, the 007 dial on the Sumo case doesn't match (my taste)


----------



## Dutchman72 (Jun 23, 2012)

*Post your mods here =>*










Sent from beyond the stars


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

My sapphires arrived today...









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## marsy101 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

Had some time to knock this up today. I'm just baking a scratched up dial to experiment with 'ageing'. Will consider baking this dial too if it works well.

Dagaz dial,/CR/BI.

Dr Seikostain domed sapphire with blue AR coating.

SNK809 hands

Homemade strap

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Doesn't look too bad, but agree it's not great. Thanks for the mockup though!



LeeMorgan said:


> That's a moke up I did to see how it could have been.
> 
> It didn't happen, the 007 dial on the Sumo case doesn't match (my taste)
> 
> View attachment 7730994


----------



## marsy101 (Jan 2, 2015)

Baked Dagaz BlackBay dial. Took a long time. Started at 150c, which after 40 mins showed no signs of changing colour. Upped the temp to 250c... 30 mins later, voila!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

marsy101 said:


> Baked Dagaz BlackBay dial. Took a long time. Started at 150c, which after 40 mins showed no signs of changing colour. Upped the temp to 250c... 30 mins later, voila!
> 
> View attachment 7734482
> 
> ...


That turned out perfect!! Are you baking a set of hands as well??


----------



## marsy101 (Jan 2, 2015)

Rocket Jockey said:


> That turned out perfect!! Are you baking a set of hands as well??


Thanks! That dial's actually a bit scratched, so it was the perfect test subject.

I've got bits and pieces from an SNK809. I'm considering doing a baked Explorer style dial and baked/rusted gold Mercedes hands and an acrylic dome.

Anyone have a good technique for accelerated rusting?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

that bronze is getting funky. do most people try to take it to the point of getting that bright green fuzzy oxidization or do they normally just go for that "dirty penny" look?


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Military diver mod of timex



























@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Most recent project - SKX, Murphy bezel, CrystalTimes Big Bubble sapphire, a bunch of Dagaz parts. Cincy commander Nato. Looks great!!


----------



## marsy101 (Jan 2, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

Update on baked dial. I decided to put it in an SNK809 case with some skeleton snowflake hands just to get an idea of what might be achievable.

This case has a slightly domed sapphire crystal installed but I can already see how good a plexi dome would look with this type of dial.

Decided to keep it dressier, with no second hand.


----------



## Sir_Sam_ (Jul 10, 2013)

Didn't mod this myself, but bought it from another great watchuseek member. Plongeur hands on an SKX009k2. Really liking these hands, the stock hands weren't doing it for me anyways.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hands and movement service from Jay at MCWW. I had the case and finally got the stones to put the movement in. It's my EDC-Tacticool-ready-for-duty-anywhere watch.


----------



## brinechild (Apr 10, 2016)

First post from me; I really love the SKZ211 Atlas, wibbly compass and all, but I had a few issues with the look. First time opening up a watch and magically it seems like everything went back together nicely. Here is my Atlas homage to itself...









Loved the Atlas' hands, the big numerals and the 5 minute dividers on the bezel, but the spec dial was super crowded and the bezel was lacking minute markers. In went a Dagaz dial and a Seikostein Bezel, perfect. Thanks to everyone who has posted so far, loads of advice and inspiration, actually can't believe I managed this successfully


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



toomanymatts said:


> Soooo. Oops...scratched the hell out of the bezel insert on my snzh57.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> ...


I have one from a SNZH59 if you want. Shoot me a PM.


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

brinechild said:


> In went a Dagaz dial and a *Seikostein Bezel*, perfect.
> View attachment 7749874


Welcome to the forum. Nice job. 
I love the SKZ too, but the fact that I cannot change the internal bezel is a big obstacle for me.
So, skx007 inserts will fit the skz??
Who knew??!!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

7s26 0020 case, SNK dial, Dr Seikostain bezel & insert, crystaltimes caseback,


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



ganson said:


> I have one from a SNZH59 if you want. Shoot me a PM.


Hey thanks for the message. Watch has a very black and gold theme, so need the yellow 57 one.

Thanks though!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> More pics please....





tamtkpp said:


> That's a Seiko ?
> Details please


Repost Pics


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

brawijaya80 said:


> Repost Pics
> 
> View attachment 7752418


I think with an aged dial that case would be fantastic, really like the way it is ageing :-!


----------



## LF78 (Mar 16, 2016)

sna0403 said:


> Hands and movement service from Jay at MCWW. I had the case and finally got the stones to put the movement in. It's my EDC-Tacticool-ready-for-duty-anywhere watch.
> 
> View attachment 7749298


Where is this dial with white "DIVER'S 200 m" from?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Orange Mohawk SRP589
Dagaz Dial + Vintage Hands


----------



## smellmyface (Mar 10, 2015)

I'm looking for that extremely modded orange and blue cerakote SKX with the anchor on the case back. I can't find it in here or in a Google search, anyone have the link?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Pretty sure I know which one you're talking about and it's not an SKX, it's a Stargate II.


smellmyface said:


> I'm looking for that extremely modded orange and blue cerakote SKX with the anchor on the case back. I can't find it in here or in a Google search, anyone have the link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellmyface (Mar 10, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> Pretty sure I know which one you're talking about and it's not an SKX, it's a Stargate II.


Ding! You provided me the key word! Thanks for the Stargate reference. Here's the link for anyone else interested:

http://www.imgrum.net/user/artifice.hw/1636343517/1078427319975475551_1636343517


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

brawijaya80 said:


> Repost Pics
> 
> View attachment 7752418


WOW, Look so cool, Is it a Brass watch case ? Did Seiko make Brass watches ?
I really curious about that. 
Because i did something like patina to my Vostok watch, but yours look thousand times better.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

LF78 said:


> Where is this dial with white "DIVER'S 200 m" from?[/QUOTE
> 
> It came like that. In sunlight it's more of a faded yellow. I'm not sure if it's after-market but the lume is insanely bright. Might be it is just faded, cause the dial is not super dark. It's definitely different


----------



## mikeblythe (Jun 2, 2015)

Finally completed my first mod:









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

tamtkpp said:


> WOW, Look so cool, Is it a Brass watch case ? Did Seiko make Brass watches ?
> I really curious about that.
> Because i did something like patina to my Vostok watch, but yours look thousand times better.


I have zero interest in brass watches. Never have at all. That said, I want THAT one. It looks amazing.


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Orange Mohawk SRP589
> Dagaz Dial + Vintage Hands
> 
> View attachment 7755794
> ...


We've had a snipe at each other in the past, but if we can put that aside I love this watch.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rob Cox said:


> We've had a snipe at each other in the past, but if we can put that aside I love this watch.


Really? I don't remember nuffin.
Gad you like it. :-!


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

SNKK
SKX007 dial and seonds
Dagaz Plongeur hands
CrystalTimes sapphire.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My fff mods, love them both!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



toomanymatts said:


> Soooo. Oops...scratched the hell out of the bezel insert on my snzh57.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> ...


Hail Mary Bump...

Couple people pinged me with spare inserts for 55/59 - silver ones - need the gold however....here's hopin'


----------



## LF78 (Mar 16, 2016)

sna0403 said:


> LF78 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is this dial with white "DIVER'S 200 m" from?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> SNKK
> SKX007 dial and seonds
> Dagaz Plongeur hands
> CrystalTimes sapphire.


This is so BOSS!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Ananta (May 1, 2015)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> SNKK
> SKX007 dial and seonds
> Dagaz Plongeur hands
> CrystalTimes sapphire.


Thats a handsome looking strap! Where did you get it from?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


>


Wow that's awesome! If you don't mine me asking who did the engravings?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Wow that's awesome! If you don't mine me asking who did the engravings?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


That ones a trade secret  Glad you enjoy it!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> That ones a trade secret  Glad you enjoy it!


Oh common! Shall I send you one and you get it engraved while keeping the secret to yourself? What about that?! 😉

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Oh common! Shall I send you one and you get it engraved while keeping the secret to yourself? What about that?! 
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


The watches do have to be taken apart before getting engraved. It's similar to asking who my manufacturers are, and when my business depends on it, it's not the wisest choice for me to go around telling everyone...Makes a mess of things.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> The watches do have to be taken apart before getting engraved. It's similar to asking who my manufacturers are, and when my business depends on it, it's not the wisest choice for me to go around telling everyone...Makes a mess of things.


Sorry my friend I didn't mean to step on your foot or anything. I didn't know that you do this for living.
Really appreciate your response though.
Wear yours in good health.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Ananta said:


> Thats a handsome looking strap! Where did you get it from?


I wish I knew... it was the clients and I didn't think to ask. Sorry. :-(

It's a nice silicon strap, I'm sure not all that expensive, but was the type of thing that will wear great in summer when it's hot.


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

The black dial on this solar is an awesome inky satiny black. I would take it on an auto. The orange version of this watch kind of pales in orange boldness compared to the skx011j and the orange monster - has a 'solar' look to it. The black one rocks. FYI or TMI


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

Question....anybody have a suggestion for a face (4:00) that most resembles the Breitling?? The Dagaz pictured below is the closest I have come but the white indices might be a deal breaking....


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



toomanymatts said:


> Hail Mary Bump...
> 
> Couple people pinged me with spare inserts for 55/59 - silver ones - need the gold however....here's hopin'


I just pulled a gold one off an SNZH60. Send me a pm-


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



The Watcher said:


> 007/dagaz everything/seikostain stone gray insert/strapcode razor
> 
> View attachment 7722122


Chapter ring ? Also from dagaz ?


----------



## HOZAYEM (Feb 28, 2012)

Nicely done,


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## ndreas (Nov 1, 2013)

This is a mod I did a few years back when I first discovered modding (please excuse the potato quality):









However, it fell out of favor and has been gathering dust in my watch box for the last year or so. With the advent of the new Turtles, I fell in love with Seiko so much that I have decided to start collecting old Seikos. This rekindled my interest in the SKX007, so I have decided to mod it again into something that feels more like Seiko. The SKX007 will go under the knife this weekend and hopefully transform into something awesome.


----------



## HOZAYEM (Feb 28, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


>


You're killin me...


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

HOZAYEM said:


> You're killin me...


In a good way, I trust.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Rocket Jockey said:


> Question....anybody have a suggestion for a face (4:00) that most resembles the Breitling?? The Dagaz pictured below is the closest I have come but the white indices might be a deal breaking....
> 
> View attachment 7780186
> View attachment 7780194


etanche black dial









you could pull it off with the right bezel insert...but i think the dagaz dive pro dial may be a little closer to what you're looking for.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MrOllium said:


> Chapter ring ? Also from dagaz ?


chapter ring is also from dagaz as well.


----------



## HOZAYEM (Feb 28, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


> In a good way, I trust.


Yeah man, great work!!!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SKX007, Bead Blasted Low Light + Razor Bracelet
Black chapter ring
Dagaz Dial
Red Plongeur Hands
Dr. Seikostain "Bronze" (aluminum?) Bezel + Insert


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

The Watcher said:


> etanche black dial
> 
> View attachment 7794058
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting the pic. Sometimes when just looking at a dial it is hard to visualize it as a watch.....if that makes sense. I think I am liking that dial for the build I had in mind.

As always, nice work.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Evening switch!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

New bezel with insert freshly installed on this military 007


----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

Noob questions:

Is the skx031 is the same as the 7s26-0040? If not, what are the differences?

Most importantly, will this bezel insert fit a 7s26-0040?

Thanks!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

popshicles said:


> Noob questions:
> 
> Is the skx031 is the same as the 7s26-0040? If not, what are the differences?
> 
> ...


My understanding is that it is the same watch. Maybe different market or older release. But it is the same case.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*



popshicles said:


> Noob questions:
> 
> Is the skx031 is the same as the 7s26-0040? If not, what are the differences?
> 
> ...


Yes that's correct-
It's the same watch
The SKX031/033=7s26-0040 in the same way that SKX007/009=7s26-0020

As for inserts-

I think the SKX031 bezel insert is 37.8MM outer and 30.5mm inner...I'm not 100% certain on this, but pretty sure.

I know that the insert you're referring to isn't an exact fit for an SKX007 etc as I think those inserts are originally made for a Rolex/Rolex 'homage' ...you may well find they fit the SKX031 closer than they do the SKX007... I'm sure someone here will know more...
Or maybe ask in the post your mods thread?

EDIT-I just noticed that site does list a black insert specifically for the SKX031/033

http://www.dlwwatches.com/collectio...oducts/ceramic-bezel-inserts-sub-black-skx031

...so maybe the others listed for the SKX007 won't fit?...I'd email them and ask for the insert dimensions/differences if I were you


----------



## Craig Morey (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

So I wrote a blog post about making my first modded Seiko (less about the technicalities of making it, more about the why).

Of course I'm not established enough in the forums to post a link to it, but if anyone is interested, you can search on *medium.com* for _*"Seiko SNK"*_ and let me know what you think. Thanks!

Craig.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Great write up and fantastic pics! 

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndreas (Nov 1, 2013)

Just finished this:
















My philosophy with this mod is that I wanted something that actually looked like a Seiko, and that included Seiko hands and a bezel insert with the proper font for the numbers. Also, I use the stock jubilee bracelet, not the oyster I had on previously.

I'm very satisfied with it, turned out way better than I expected. There were a few snafus along the way, though. I couldn't get my domed sapphire seated properly so I had to use the stock crystal, and I managed to scratch the mirror finished hands a bit. Also, I had forgotten what a hassle it is to fit the seconds hand.


----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Yes that's correct-
> It's the same watch
> The SKX031/033=7s26-0040 in the same way that SKX007/009=7s26-0020
> 
> ...


thanks for the info!

Edit - Im ultimately trying to find a milsub style insert (with the minute hash marks all the way around) that will fit an skx031. Preferably ceramic, but thats not an absolute requirement.

Does anyone know where i can find one?

Thanks!


----------



## TheMac (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Craig Morey said:


> So I wrote a blog post about making my first modded Seiko (less about the technicalities of making it, more about the why).
> 
> Of course I'm not established enough in the forums to post a link to it, but if anyone is interested, you can search on *medium.com* for _*"Seiko SNK"*_ and let me know what you think. Thanks!
> 
> Craig.


You are the epitome of thoughtful and tasteful watch modding. Very nicely done! I enjoyed the write up, especially when talking about the motivations behind each mod.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Craig Morey said:


> So I wrote a blog post about making my first modded Seiko (less about the technicalities of making it, more about the why).
> 
> Of course I'm not established enough in the forums to post a link to it, but if anyone is interested, you can search on *medium.com* for _*"Seiko SNK"*_ and let me know what you think. Thanks!
> 
> ...


Very, very nice!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

put together an skx mod from some spare parts I had jsut in time for a flight to cuba later today



















Hopefully still waterproof!


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

ndreas said:


> Just finished this:
> 
> View attachment 7820106
> 
> ...


Great looking mod! I just wish that Dagaz could skip that fugly logo that gets printed on about half of those dials, as it turns a "10" to a "7". (<- Personal preference. You do not have to agree.)


----------



## Potacho (Apr 6, 2015)

Did this mod a couple months back. I take credit for inspiring the rail master mod based on the SM300 dial. The day after I ordered the parts yobokies put one up on his site


----------



## ndreas (Nov 1, 2013)

Mr Burrows said:


> Great looking mod! I just wish that Dagaz could skip that fugly logo that gets printed on about half of those dials, as it turns a "10" to a "7". (<- Personal preference. You do not have to agree.)


Thanks! I don't agree about the logo but I respect your opinion 

I like the red in the logo, especially combined with something else red, like the bezel insert or a nato with red parts. Anyways, it balances the dial, I personally feel that dials without logos look empty, like Yobokies's dials. I wanted something with applied indices, and the ones from Yobokies either lack logo or have ugly writing.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Posted this one before. But since I'm wearing it today thought I would share again!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SKX007/9, Bead Blasted to Low Light
Seikostain Bezel + Insert (Gun Metal Grey) + Brushed Chapter Ring
Old Dagaz Dial + MCWW Plongeur Hands


----------



## HOZAYEM (Feb 28, 2012)

Potacho said:


> Did this mod a couple months back. I take credit for inspiring the rail master mod based on the SM300 dial. The day after I ordered the parts yobokies put one up on his site
> 
> View attachment 7822570


 On my list of mods to do...Very well done!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Better pic on a better strap.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

There's a SKX mod in there along with a Samurai that has a sapphire....


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> Better pic on a better strap.


Hands are better as well !


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Still on the lookout for a polished chapter ring for this one, but it's done otherwise.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dagaz^


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

laff79 said:


> Dagaz^


Nope, he hasn't had them for the 6309's for several years. 

I have a bead blasted aluminum coming from Harold that I'll try polishing myself.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ah. Didn't realize it was a turtle from that angle


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

undertheradar said:


> Still on the lookout for a polished chapter ring for this one, but it's done otherwise.


https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/301763350683










Here you go


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks, but again...that's for a SKX, the watch I posted is a 6309.



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/301763350683
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

That looks great.

Official Seiko hands or aftermarket?



undertheradar said:


> Better pic on a better strap.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

undertheradar said:


> Thanks, but again...that's for a SKX, the watch I posted is a 6309.


Oops...sorry...I hadn't realised...
It's stainless at least...so maybe it could be filed/sanded a little thinner and be used in a 6309 case?


----------



## amp74 (Mar 18, 2011)

Blasted sne107. Second hand tip painted blue. NE watch works.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

My latest mod, 6309 turtle with a Double dome Sapphire and NOS hands.

























That's my finger in the crown reflection before anybody post's comments


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Does anyone know what is the 007 chapter ring made of ?

I am planning to remove the paint of the 007 chapter ring, but not sure what kind of chemical works


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

A nice simple mod, SKX009 dial. I might add a bubble crystal at some point.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

And with a couple of other 7S26's


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

tamtkpp said:


> Does anyone know what is the 007 chapter ring made of ?
> 
> I am planning to remove the paint of the 007 chapter ring, but not sure what kind of chemical works


Remove gasket and soak in rubbing alcohol.

I use toothpicks to remove the paint - something non-metal that won't scratch or leave marks. Or, just drop it into a sonic bath if you have one (don't put alcohol in sonic bath!). It should flake/peel off very easily.

EDIT: sorry, I thought this was bezel.

For gasket, you can remove the paint with a q-tip and rubbing alcohol - or lighter fluid. Same principle. Best to just dab the alcohol and try not to rub hard, or you might leave swirls from the q-tip.

Option 2: get a matte black or glossy black chapter ring from DAGAZ.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

This was an absolute nightmare of a mod. I won't even admit how long it took. Started out with plans for a simple PMMM mod variant. Already had the bezel from seikostain. Ordered mm300 hands and big number SS engraved PVD bezel insert from Harold. 
This was my second hand swap so I wasn't a complete noob. I also had a double dome sapphire with AR crystal from crystaltimes in the wait. 
Got it all together and made dumb mistakes left and right. Had to give up on the mm300 hands and threw in a snowflake set I had laying around from Jake. Much easier. Mangled the 12marker on the chapter ring so I'll have to order one up. I'm thinking a polished ss or aluminum ring from Jake. Thoughts?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

In my best Slick Willy voice: I feel yer pain, I do.
But if it's any consolation, it's barely visible, even at this magnification.

As for getting an unmarked chapter ring, I myself wouldn't with that dial. 
Hard to see the exact time, with the minute hand synchronized to the seconds hand,... unless that's cool with you.



laff79 said:


> This was an absolute nightmare of a mod.
> Got it all together and made dumb mistakes left and right. Had to give up on the mm300 hands and threw in a snowflake set I had laying around from Jake. Much easier. *Mangled the 12marker on the chapter ring *so I'll have to order one up. I'm thinking a polished ss or aluminum ring from Jake. Thoughts?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## C-Gee (Dec 29, 2014)

Feeling the spring green revival!


----------



## Photon (Apr 21, 2016)

C-Gee said:


> Feeling the spring green revival!
> 
> View attachment 7867706


Classy!


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Here my learnings taken from this forum over the last years.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Well folks, it looks like I'll be moving away from mods soon.... I kept you all in mind and it should be at least partially mod friendly


----------



## ginny027 (Apr 21, 2014)

What bezel insert is that? Is it meeting flush with a domed crystal? I need to replace the slopes Dagaz stealth bezel but he doesn't make them any more!


----------



## ginny027 (Apr 21, 2014)

DocTone said:


> Here my learnings taken from this forum over the last years.[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7874010&d=1461271002"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bezel insert is that in the middle? Is it meeting flush with a domed crystal? I need to replace the sloped Dagaz stealth bezel but he doesn't make them any more!
Sorry for double post, phone doesn't like me!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Well folks, it looks like I'll be moving away from mods soon.... I kept you all in mind and it should be at least partially mod friendly


Noooooooo!!!


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm hoping this might be the right thread to ask this question since I don't want to start a new thread. 

Anyway, I've got idea for a mod but I can't seem to find the right bezel insert. So, is there a bezel insert that is red with gold numbers. I've only found red inserts with white/silver numbers.


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

ginny027 said:


> What bezel insert is that? Is it meeting flush with a domed crystal? I need to replace the slopes Dagaz stealth bezel but he doesn't make them any more!


Hi 
No it doesn't match. This ceramic bezel (dlwatches.com) is on the inner side higher than stock ones. So even if you use bubble boy you get a small step ( see picture) . i guess a thick Sapphire by Jake should fit because it is thicker on the outer side as well. In this case I went another way by using a procedure ( explained by Olli in the German watch Forum ) : glue on the stock hardlex ( or another flat one ) a 1.4 mm ( or less) thick Sapphire with 30.5 mm OD ...: double glued Sapphire :- )


----------



## Stryd (Apr 22, 2016)

This thread is´t good for me:think:


----------



## Stryd (Apr 22, 2016)

C-Gee said:


> Feeling the spring green revival!
> 
> View attachment 7867706


This is beautiful! SKX00x to start with?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

DocTone said:


> i guess a thick Sapphire by Jake should fit because it is thicker on the outer side as well.


You have to modify the insert. The ceramic insert has an ID of ~30.8, the super dome has an OD of 31.3. It can be done, we discussed it a few pages back.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

My first major mod. Only the dial and the case are original. Everything else is a mod.

Already planning the next build.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Most PITA mods I've done to date. Just seemed to fight me every step of the way. Options are limited with the Quartz movement as far as hands go, which is why they both have plonguers. Really happy with how they turned out.


----------



## seikocrazy (Aug 28, 2015)

Safety orange and graphite black cerakote 7002


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

New sapphire and strap for this 7002


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Most PITA mods I've done to date. Just seemed to fight me every step of the way. Options are limited with the Quartz movement as far as hands go, which is why they both have plonguers. Really happy with how they turned out.


What's the model # of the one on the left?


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

LPSorry Link lost this is answer to post 6863

Hi 
My respect about your work ! For me too complicated.

In my case the bezel has an exact ID of 30.5 mm , and the height above the flat hardlex is exactly 1.0 mm ..
I guess it is important to measure first the real dimensions so you can select the right dimensions of the second glass.

I like the style of a higher glass so I chosen a flat Saphir of 1.4 mm and glued it on the hardlex .. Finish

If you like a seamless style so it should possible to select a glass of 0.9 or 1.0 mm and glue it on the flat.

In my case I replaced the hardlex by a coated Saphir later in a second try and combined it with a saphir.

The glue is invisible . i used glass glue by pattex. Because it's very slow drying you can Center the second glass by mounted bezel and insert..this means that the first glass is installed ..only bezel and insert are demounted when the procedure started. Squezzed glue can be cleaned very simple.
You can use other glue as well but ensure that the surfaces are clean ( use solvent like acetone)


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

I just received my DLW insert and while it is beautiful, it is as DocTone described, at least 1.0 mm higher than the flat Hardex on the stock SKX. The DLW website does not accurately show the fit or describe the height as such so if you are considering purchasing a DLW insert, be advised. I have decide to keep it and add the additional flat crystal as described by DocTone. Just wanted all you modders to be aware of the fit.

Peace!!


----------



## C-Gee (Dec 29, 2014)

Stryd said:


> This is beautiful! SKX00x to start with?


Yes.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

5H26-7A09, but with the bezel from the 7A10 next to it.



Dec1968 said:


> What's the model # of the one on the left?


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Ninja Turtle


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Double post


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)

Really happy with this one.

Started life as an SKX009 and has had the following mods added........

NH35 hacking and hand winding movement w/crown.
Black Sumo Dial,
Satin black chapter ring.
Ceramic bezel insert.
Domed sapphire crystal.

I think it looks stunning and I'm gonna put it on a Strapcode super oyster II bracelet to finish the look.

i hope you all like it.


----------



## pbnelson (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Craig Morey said:


> So I wrote a blog post about making my first modded Seiko (less about the technicalities of making it, more about the why).
> 
> Of course I'm not established enough in the forums to post a link to it, but if anyone is interested, you can search on *medium.com* for _*"Seiko SNK"*_ and let me know what you think. Thanks!
> 
> ...


I enjoyed your write up. Awesome new tool watch category: "the parent watch". The SNK805 was my first mod, too. To help you out with the link... if anyone else wants to read Mr. Morey's story, you can find it here.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

arlee said:


> Ninja Turtle


uuuh, we're gonna need a couple more shots of this


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> uuuh, we're gonna need a couple more shots of this


bunch of pics posted here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/neve...a-turtle-other-hand-3138794.html#post28515042


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

Couple questions....

Where do you source gaskets for the SKX007, 7s26?? My project watch is apparently a real project and I need the bezel gasket, crystal gasket, stem gasket......and might as well replace the case back gasket and just be done!! I have searched for a source, where I can buy from. Suggestions? Ebay has some but not all and they seem $$$. I know Dagaz has the case back and bezel gasket but I was hoping to get all the gaskets at the same time and have them in hand sooner than the Hong Kong shipping allows.

Probably looking at replacing the movement too so if you have a good source for the 7s26, I would be interested. 

Also looking for a SKX007 dial. If you happen to have one you would like to sell, please PM me. 

Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> uuuh, we're gonna need a couple more shots of this


testing out a canvas and a NATO


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

arlee said:


> testing out a canvas and a NATO


It looks terrific with the grey canvas.

Tapatalk is awesome!


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

Arlee would you mind sourcing both your amazing NATO and canvas straps?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

MSAINT said:


> Arlee would you mind sourcing both your amazing NATO and canvas straps?


The canvas strap is a Donerix custom strap I got here on the WUS for sale forum. The NATO is just a military green strap with PVD hardware.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


>


Wow what a beauty mate. Where did you get your parts. Tell us a bit of it please!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This wane started it's life as a Tiger Concept big crown!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Mike.Martins said:


> Wow what a beauty mate. Where did you get your parts. Tell us a bit of it please!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Bezel - Watches by Nick
Crystal - Sapphire from Crystal Times
Dial - Yobokies
Hands - Dagaz
Chapter ring - Watches by Nick 
Bracelet - Strapcode Super oyster


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Bezel - Watches by Nick
> Crystal - Sapphire from Crystal Times
> Dial - Yobokies
> Hands - Dagaz
> ...


It looks stunning mate. Thanks for the breakdown of the watch!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Here's one I posted a while back but now with an updated movement. It now sports an nh36, however it must have been for a 3 o'clock crown. The day wheel is not lining up and driving me crazy. Any one have ideas on what to do or where to get a day wheel that will fit.


----------



## Barfett (Feb 3, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;gt;*

Here's one I finished tonight. Seiko snkk47 with Dagaz Helo dial, sword hands and custom made Bridle leather strap by yours truly.



























Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## MSAINT (Mar 29, 2006)

arlee said:


> The canvas strap is a Donerix custom strap I got here on the WUS for sale forum. The NATO is just a military green strap with PVD hardware.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I haven't posted anything new for some time so here goes...

Lately I've been busy customizing hands by painting them. Recently I decided to up the ante so to speak by learning how to relume. This means I can repaint entire hands any way I want them! I ordered a TST sometime back and had to build up my dream diver from scratch, something I have not done with any mod. Its usually just a change of hands, dials and inserts. This time it involved everything else including crystal installation and gasket replacement. Anyway here's a series of photos to give you an idea.

Before -


































After -


















It's my dream Seiko Shrouded Coke Diver, something I think Seiko should've done a long long time ago. Took me some time to decide on the look. I wanted it to be a very unique mod yet at the same time still keep true to its Seiko soul...










If you can't tell yet, I absolutely love it!!!

I have a couple of other new mods but I'll save that for later...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Two simple projects to share:

Blue dial military pilot





































Seiko 5 PMAT


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Two simple projects to share:

Blue dial military pilot





































Seiko 5 PMAT


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

Just popped this together


----------



## LF78 (Mar 16, 2016)

C4L18R3 said:


> It's my dream Seiko Shrouded Coke Diver, something I think Seiko should've done a long long time ago. Took me some time to decide on the look. I wanted it to be a very unique mod yet at the same time still keep true to its Seiko soul...


This is on another level... stunning!


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

LF78 said:


> This is on another level... stunning!


Thank you. I was always pining for a coke diver but if my memory serves, Seiko never made one with the exception of the new SRP779. So I thought, why not build my own? Glad you like it!


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

This is my simple, but awesome pair.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

HarambeeStar said:


> This is my simple, but awesome pair.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


^That's what she said, lol


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

SRP269K1

-Bead blasted
-AR-coated Domed Sapphire
-White-tipped seconds hand


----------



## wild4stangs (Mar 1, 2011)

I have one of these, and I really like the blasting! Loos great...


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> ^That's what she said, lol


Wow, I just walked straight into that one!!

Well done good sir


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

double post!


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

tommyblas said:


> May I ask, is that the sapphire from yobokies? And is it a double or a single dome? Very nice subtle mod by the way.





cold_beer839 said:


> SRP269K1
> 
> -Bead blasted
> -AR-coated Domed Sapphire
> -White-tipped seconds hand


May I ask, is that the sapphire from yobokies? And is it a double or a single dome? Very nice subtle mod by the way.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Guys I have a technical questions here, does any one know if the dials for dg3804 gmt movement is similar to the Shanghai B GMT movement? Will the date window align properly? 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Here's 6309 #2 - The Adventurer


----------



## bradgsanford (Feb 22, 2015)

Does anyone know if the dial from a 6309 will fit into the new turtle reissues?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

C4L18R3 said:


> Here's 6309 #2 - The Adventurer


well that sure gives me a bit of a stiffy! :-! Currently have my 6309 as a 6105 but this looks way more interesting. Where are the dial and bezel insert from? Did you have to modify them a bit to fit in to the 6309?


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

wild4stangs said:


> I have one of these, and I really like the blasting! Loos great...


the blasting killed the bling and gave it a really nice military look.



tommyblas said:


> May I ask, is that the sapphire from yobokies? And is it a double or a single dome? Very nice subtle mod by the way.


I bought it from Crystal Times, it's a standard domed sapphire.


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

C4L18R3 said:


> Here's 6309 #2 - The Adventurer


Where'd you get this dial, great mod?

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Mr Burrows said:


> I just wish that Dagaz could skip that fugly logo that gets printed on about half of those dials,


Wouldn't that be nice? Or just have it printed in gloss black or something super stealthy.

The thing is, generally speaking, it's not a bad logo - but his seemingly never-ending insistence to print it in bright red on everything gets a bit old. The dials where it matches some other color on the dial are really good.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a question for fellow modders: 

Is there any vendor that sources handsets from the SARB lines? I'm looking to buy a SARY055 and replace the hands with sarb035 hands. Thanks


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

A few mods for a buddy. Crystaltimes sapphire and a two tone blast treatment.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> well that sure gives me a bit of a stiffy! :-! Currently have my 6309 as a 6105 but this looks way more interesting. Where are the dial and bezel insert from? Did you have to modify them a bit to fit in to the 6309?





Krell0 said:


> Where'd you get this dial, great mod?


Thanks gents! The dial is from Yobokies and the insert is from Dr. Seikostain. Coin edge bezel is from Crystal Times. The only modification I did was to clip the dial feet and use adhesive. The hands are from Dagaz but I painted the bases black so that the second hand would get highlighted. The second hand is aftermarket and I painted it and relumed it myself. I was being picky about the kind of yellow I wanted to complete the look so I had to learn reluming.


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

Reluming is on my list of to dos for the future, need more money and more time as usual. Co graduations and excellent job 

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

laff79 said:


> I have a question for fellow modders:
> 
> Is there any vendor that sources handsets from the SARB lines? I'm looking to buy a SARY055 and replace the hands with sarb035 hands. Thanks


Rob @ monster watches

Answered my own question


----------



## Pinguu (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello. First time poster here, with my first mod that i finished a couple of months ago.
Thanks to everyone who keeps posting here with information and inspiration <3

SKX007
Dagaz Bezel Insert, Dial & Hands
Crystaltimes Coin Edge Bezel & Double Domed Crystal
Dr.Seikostain Brushed Stainless Steel Chapter Ring
Strapcode Super Oyster















Now i cant stop thinking about various mods that i want to do.
Picked up this coin bezel from Dr.Seikostain that i want to try and do something special with, bonus comparison shot


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Pinguu said:


> Hello. First time poster here, with my first mod that i finished a couple of months ago.
> Thanks to everyone who keeps posting here with information and inspiration <3
> 
> SKX007
> ...


Clean


----------



## Plumblucky (Apr 16, 2015)

Awesome mod Pinguu! Looks clean and well done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Finally got my Cali dials with feet for crowns at 4:00 in.


----------



## smellmyface (Mar 10, 2015)

Bead blasted case on an otherwise stock 009J:










Subtle, but changes the entire feel. Full album:


http://imgur.com/S4wMr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Seiko SKX007 low-light bead-blasted by MotorCity WatchWorks with white-trimmed sword hands:









Haven't gotten it back yet but when I do I have a white-on-black Yobokies DLC bezel insert for it to finish off the black/white/blasted look I'm going for. I have several bands to try out on it including a Yobokies blasted Hammer and a blasted Super Engineer II, will post more pics once I get it home!


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

I am sure I have seen this one here before.

Really like the Sinn 656 for a more dressy kind of day so here's the seiko mod.










I was skeptical when I first bought the watch. It's just about 37mm. Personally, I wear mostly 40-42mm sub like watches and a few 45mm and 47mm Pam like watches. So when I modded it and wore it for a few hours, I just found it too small.....

Well, just in time for Mother's Day so I put a white leather strap on and gave it to my mom tonight. She seemed to like it!! Let's see a few days later, if she finds it too 'young and modern' or not.

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> Wouldn't that be nice? Or just have it printed in gloss black or something super stealthy.
> 
> The thing is, generally speaking, it's not a bad logo - but his seemingly never-ending insistence to print it in bright red on everything gets a bit old. The dials where it matches some other color on the dial are really good.


Yup. I imagine thousands of more mod opportunities or combinations with a neutral (perhaps white, silvery, gray or chrome) colored logo. The red (although nice) is very limiting!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## smellmyface (Mar 10, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*



thirstyturtle said:


> Seiko SKX007 low-light bead-blasted by MotorCity WatchWorks with white-trimmed sword hands:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely post some pics when you get it back, looks good!


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

pinguu said:


>


Fantastic first post and first effort!

Bravo!!


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

This is my first attempt at watch modding. I know it isn't original or anything, but I am really pleased with how it looks. I totally disassembled the watch and then realized I didn't have any way to put the hands back on and had to order some pushers from eBay. Once they arrived I managed to get the hands back on without doing any damage! Not bad for the first time


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

Great job! I did my first mod a while back and ended up just holding the tips from a hand plunger, I'm officially addicted, unfortunately there are also unmodded watches and it becomes quite a dilemma 

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I had unfortunately watched a video where a guy pushed the hour and minute hands onto a Panerai 6497 movement using a pencil eraser. I figured I could do the same with the Seiko, but I think having the central second hand ensures that method doesn't work. I ended up with a bent second hand. I was able to straighten it perfectly while waiting for the hand pushing tools to arrive. I also think I bent the minute hand upward ever so slightly while getting them out of their package. When I first got all the hands on the second got stuck on the minute hand and stopped. I covered the dial so it wouldn't get damaged and carefully gave the minute hand a slight bend downward with my tweezers. Definitely a bunch of mistakes I won't be making again on my next project.

I am probably lucky I didn't bend anything movement related, like the thing the second hand attaches to!


----------



## Tbar (Feb 14, 2016)

I am looking to create homages to both the Omega Spectre (seen people attempt this before) and the Oris Divers Sixty Five (not seen this done before but if it has been a picture would be very welcome!).

What watches would people suggest to use for the basis of these mods? Looking for 40mm for the Oris and 40/41mm for the Omega I believe.


----------



## JPannington (Jul 23, 2014)

Anyone know where to get a sbdx012 dial to mod a srp775 who ships to BC in Canada? Dagga has the gold brushed mm hands, but i didn't see the dial. Thanks.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Admittedly, this barely fits the definition of a mod, but I have started identifying Seiko 5s where I think the dial and handset might be more interesting in another body. It's simple to swap movements and I am in the middle of a three way swap right now. I got an SNK809 and removed the movement (I have plans for it...) I like the utilitarian body of the watch and the matte beadblasted look. I added the movement with dial and handset from a SNK621 because of that awesome nearly slate dial. It has an almost dressy yet military look to it, and that rare full day display. I was not prepared for how well the dial and the soft matte finish from the 809 body play together.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Debating on which version of this watch I like the most:


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

laff79 said:


> Debating on which version of this watch I like the most:


I vote first nato

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pinguu (Dec 11, 2015)

Bezel design idea, quick photoshop, pilot style with both hours and minutes








How it looks now








It was a slow grind, coin bezel from Dr.Seikostain








Right now i'm thinking pilot dial, black chapter ring and vintage domed acrylic crystal might be awesome on it.


----------



## lazysquare (Feb 22, 2016)

thirstyturtle said:


> Seiko SKX007 low-light bead-blasted by MotorCity WatchWorks with white-trimmed sword hands:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just recieved those hands from Motor City too, are yours in C1 lume? How does it match the indices in the flesh once the hands go behind the glass? Hows the lume too?

In the time the hands took to arrive to me I have sort of bonded with the unmodded SKX, initially thought the stock hands were a bit of a dogs dinner but they have grown on me massively. Now i'm thinking it would be a shame to change the character of the lengendary SKX . Yours looks great though. Decisions...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

lazysquare said:


> I just recieved those hands from Motor City too, are yours in C1 lume? How does it match the indices in the flesh once the hands go behind the glass? Hows the lume too?
> 
> In the time the hands took to arrive to me I have sort of bonded with the unmodded SKX, initially thought the stock hands were a bit of a dogs dinner but they have grown on me massively. Now i'm thinking it would be a shame to change the character of the lengendary SKX . Yours looks great though. Decisions...


The best simple mod is a silver plongeur minute hand


----------



## tissotguy (Oct 31, 2014)

Putting in a curved end strap on this mod. The thickness of the watch and the length of the lug fits nicely for this strap, as I have issues with gaps :-d





































Cheers.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

laff79 said:


> Debating on which version of this watch I like the most:


#2 and #4 are my favorite combos of the three watches.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Ordered a chocolate brown insert for this one.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

lazysquare said:


> I just recieved those hands from Motor City too, are yours in C1 lume? How does it match the indices in the flesh once the hands go behind the glass? Hows the lume too?
> 
> In the time the hands took to arrive to me I have sort of bonded with the unmodded SKX, initially thought the stock hands were a bit of a dogs dinner but they have grown on me massively. Now i'm thinking it would be a shame to change the character of the lengendary SKX . Yours looks great though. Decisions...


Yes the hands are C1 lume but I don't yet have the watch in hand, it's en route from Jay and he emailed me that photo of the finished product. I hope they match pretty closely but it won't be perfect as the dial lume is (I believe) C3 lume.


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

undertheradar said:


> Ordered a chocolate brown insert for this one.


That looks great. I wish I'd thought of using that dial type and those hands.

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Bronze case and green leather straps.......


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

If you are going to use the orange stripe Nato, use the orange chapter as well... it looks great!!!


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Pinguu said:


> i'm thinking pilot dial, black chapter ring and vintage domed acrylic crystal might be awesome on it.


Yes, it would look great!!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks...it was due to a screwup. I scratched the original black sunburst paint on it, so I bead blasted it as an experiment. It revealed the brass underneath but left the indices alone. Blasting the stock 6309 chapter ring revealed the same finish.


Krell0 said:


> That looks great. I wish I'd thought of using that dial type and those hands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## lazysquare (Feb 22, 2016)

thirstyturtle said:


> Yes the hands are C1 lume but I don't yet have the watch in hand, it's en route from Jay and he emailed me that photo of the finished product. I hope they match pretty closely but it won't be perfect as the dial lume is (I believe) C3 lume.


I think the C1 will be a better match than C3. I got some C3 hands from yobokies too so i could compare before putting on the watch and they were much darker green than the original hands, and on my watch the original hands are slightly darker green than the indices. Would like to see some photos of your when it arrives! Looks like a winner


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

brawijaya80 said:


> View attachment 7981482
> 
> 
> Bronze case and green leather straps.......


How do u get that Bronze case ?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

lazysquare said:


> I think the C1 will be a better match than C3. I got some C3 hands from yobokies too so i could compare before putting on the watch and they were much darker green than the original hands, and on my watch the original hands are slightly darker green than the indices. Would like to see some photos of your when it arrives! Looks like a winner


Ya Jay said the C1 would match better and from the picture he sent me they look identical.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

damn 'roldy. Yobokies dials going for $38-39 now? These times they are a-changin', but the mods still need to be


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Great new strap options coming from Crafter Blue for all of the Seiko modders


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

What I especially like, is your bezel design. Big improvement on the stock design, IMHO. Well done, sir!



brawijaya80 said:


> View attachment 7981482
> 
> 
> Bronze case and green leather straps.......


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

really creative mods. keep 'em coming!


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

undertheradar said:


> Ordered a chocolate brown insert for this one.


there' something about this one that really strikes a chord with me. fantastic job.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks man...it surprised me as well. Also ordered a plain solid brass insert for it.



808static said:


> there' something about this one that really strikes a chord with me. fantastic job.


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> How do u get that Bronze case ?


Please visit my thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-turtle-bronzo-progress-2942418.html

you can see the proggres and source the mod...



dZeak said:


> What I especially like, is your bezel design. Big improvement on the stock design, IMHO. Well done, sir!


Thanks mate...


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Taking a flyer on this but I need a crystal for a seiko snzh diver... Anybody have one left over from a project they want to move? Stock is fine as long as it is clean. Thanks


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Armida A9 with orange minute hand from Yobokies.

What a HUGE transformation!!









David


----------



## mikeblythe (Jun 2, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoog (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey, not really sure where to ask on the forum but here because most people here have probably searched the web alot for parts/ideas like me!

I really love the look of an Explorer II and really looking to mod a watch that looks like it in general. I could go with yobokies silver gmt insert but seems abit booring geting an gmt insert for an non-gmt skx, and i have few sub-mods so i think a gmt (first) is in order if i could make it work. Parnis used to make them, but not anymore and really tried finding one but seems impossible. Alpha i believe have one that maybe could be sourced, but problem there is i wont be able to change parts as easy if i want in the future.

Parnis Gmt watches either comes in 40mm (Bezel insert should be 37,6mm x 30,7mm) or in 43mm (Bezel insert should be 39.8mm x 31.6mm)

*Question is*: You think this this ebay 60$ explorer ii insert would fit ok somehow in any of this Parnis Gmt cases? Ofc i could mod either the insert/the bezel abit but not really looking to gamble to ruin any of it. Also you can see on the picture that it is abit different in shape i would say? *
Any good ideas what i shall do? 
Or does anyone happen to know where an insert looking like this with different dimensions could be bought?








*


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Got my SKX007 back from MCWW yesterday, here are the details and pictures!

Seiko SKX007, beadblasted by MCWW w/ MCWW sword hands and a Yobokies DLC bezel insert. Sitting on a beadblasted Yobokies Hammer bracelet:
































































The lume on the new hands is a PERFECT color match to the stock dual in both color and glow. However, the minute hand leaves a bit of lume to be desired. Also, the lume pip on the Yobokies bezel insert is a JOKE. It barely glows at all when charged with a bright light and immediately fades to black. What a bummer! The beadblast looks fantastic and I am truly in love with the watch now.

Overall I'm extremely happy with Jay at MotorCity WatchWorks. Excellent communication and fantastic work. It did take a very long time but his website is very upfront about that and he turned it around in about 10 weeks which is in line with his estimates. He also ever got irritated when I emailed him at least once a week asking for a status update.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

mikeblythe said:


> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


that is lovely, nice and spring-y. where is the bezel insert from?


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

Just sold off this piece today. Still a very nice looking one.


----------



## Rommel Rajaguguk (Jul 21, 2015)

My latest work


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Wow, love the brass watch and the brass shroud - real Captain Nemo and the Nautilus type of feel to them :-!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Excited...just waiting for hands to get here! Tabs and dial feet removed and ready to go!


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I've decided I like it best on my bead-blasted Super Engineer II:


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



thirstyturtle said:


> I've decided I like it best on my bead-blasted Super Engineer II:


That's mean looking. Nice!!


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

thirstyturtle said:


> Got my SKX007 back from MCWW yesterday, here are the details and pictures!
> 
> Seiko SKX007, beadblasted by MCWW w/ MCWW sword hands and a Yobokies DLC bezel insert. Sitting on a beadblasted Yobokies Hammer bracelet:
> 
> ...


beautiful.


----------



## 808static (Feb 17, 2016)

so many tastefully done bead-blasted finishes lately. job well done everyone.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

You can see how well the lume matches here:


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Thought some of you may like this article:
Best Watch Mods of the Seiko SKX007 Dive Watch - Gear Patrol


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Thought some of you may like this article:
> Best Watch Mods of the Seiko SKX007 Dive Watch - Gear Patrol


nice link. that type 2 is sweet


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

I think I posted this one before I finished it, but now it's almost done so...

The Inquisitor

































Based on the SRP585 "Mohawk"
Case, bracelet, bezel stage 3S blasted, except for the crystal surround and the... mohawk.
SRP637 crown
NH38 w/ visible balance
Custom Inquisitor dial
Stiletto M/H, split meatball S hands

Just waiting on a sapphire for it before it's finished. May get a wetsuit ratchet clasp for it, too.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

LeSumomaster aka "The Moneypit"


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Post your mods here =>*

Something new as I seldom see an open heart mod like that. That's a pretty nice setup.



subterfuge said:


> I think I posted this one before I finished it, but now it's almost done so...
> 
> The Inquisitor
> 
> ...


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> Thought some of you may like this article:
> Best Watch Mods of the Seiko SKX007 Dive Watch - Gear Patrol


Thanks for the link! Excellent mods.

And speaking of Type 2 here is my 6309 mod #3 - The Mil Diver


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Since I got my watch back from being modded it seems to only have an 8-10 hour reserve. What's up with that? I have to reset the time every morning even though I wear it from about 6am-5pm...

Any ideas?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

thirstyturtle said:


> Since I got my watch back from being modded it seems to only have an 8-10 hour reserve. What's up with that? I have to reset the time every morning even though I wear it from about 6am-5pm...
> 
> Any ideas?


Increased friction, somewhere.... possibly.
There may be other causes.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Increased friction, somewhere.... possibly.
> There may be other causes.


Hmmm....well I've always noticed my Seiko 5 winds way easier and lasts way longer.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Had some spares parts and put this together the other day!
SNK809 Pilot

Dagaz Pilot Dail
yobokies Pilot Hands
Crystal Time Sapphire crystal
Movement 7s26c
SNZH Crown


----------



## babyface (Jun 6, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

View attachment 1.jpg
View attachment 2.jpg






View attachment 4.jpg


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



babyface said:


> View attachment 8039282


Nice, what model is this originally? I am asking because the crown seems larger then in other models, or is that also a mod?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

This is not really a Seiko but a Baltic Shield, it has a Seiko movement and the hands are original Seiko. Dial from Dagaz.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



carlowus said:


> This is not really a Seiko but a Baltic Shield, it has a Seiko movement and the hands are original Seiko. Dial from Dagaz.


That looks SUPERB! :-!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



C4L18R3 said:


> That looks SUPERB! :-!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My fff mods!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Sorry! Double post
Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

dP


----------



## Hoog (Mar 23, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

My Tudor Pelagos mod with 8926ob as base, hope you like it!


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



carlowus said:


> This is not really a Seiko but a Baltic Shield, it has a Seiko movement and the hands are original Seiko. Dial from Dagaz.


Excellent mod! Looks gorgeous! Now you got me wanting one too!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



deluded said:


> Excellent mod! Looks gorgeous! Now you got me wanting one too!


Thank you for the kind words and well... I love it myself. Becoming one of my all time favorite in fact...


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



The Watcher said:


> View attachment 8044506


Love this.


----------



## babyface (Jun 6, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



carlowus said:


> Nice, what model is this originally? I am asking because the crown seems larger then in other models, or is that also a mod?


original donor was a SNKM55, I guess you can do this with the SNKM45 too.

Crown is original. I do feel it's a little too small. May change later but for moment I am enjoying this.


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm sure someone else has done it, but this is the first SRP Turtle I have seen with a dial swap. Have new hands and sapphire en route as well, but couldn't wait to put the Sumo dial on. I like how it turned out.


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Just changed the second hand to my new Turtle, first trial with a sword hand from Yobokies that was sitting into the spare parts' box ;-)


----------



## Jimmyfu (Nov 23, 2011)

PO Homage. Only thing bugging me now is the crystal; does anyone know of a sapphire crystal for sale that doesn't have a beveled edge and would work with Yobokie's insert?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Better shot of the Sumo:


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

thirstyturtle said:


> Since I got my watch back from being modded it seems to only have an 8-10 hour reserve. What's up with that? I have to reset the time every morning even though I wear it from about 6am-5pm...


Was perhaps the rotor removed from the movement during the mod? If so, this may be the answer - https://adventuresinamateurwatchfet...sion-notes-on-the-7s26-autowinder-efficiency/


----------



## mlkman19 (Nov 24, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> Better shot of the Sumo:


Rad. First Sumo I have ever liked.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> Was perhaps the rotor removed from the movement during the mod? If so, this may be the answer - https://adventuresinamateurwatchfet...sion-notes-on-the-7s26-autowinder-efficiency/


Great information! I don't think the rotor was removed (hand replacement only) but after wearing the watch daily for nearly a week now, the power reserve now seems completely normal. I took it off Saturday at noon and Sunday at 4 pm it was still chugging away so maybe it just had to be worn in again after being out of commission for a couple months.

Thanks!


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> Better shot of the Sumo:


Well done with a swap!
Is it Harold's aftermarket bezel or lacquered SBDC027 bezel?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks, its the 027 bezel.



v1triol said:


> Well done with a swap!
> Is it Harold's aftermarket bezel or lacquered SBDC027 bezel?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

What are we all going to do now that it looks like the SKX is no more?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rob Cox said:


> What are we all going to do now that it looks like the SKX is no more?


Has that been confirmed?


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't think it has been officially discontinued. even if/when it does there are still hundreds of thousands waiting to be sold, plus the used market flooded with them. 

will probably be replaced eventually by a similar watch in the same case with better movement/slightly different hands or dial or something.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> I don't think it has been officially discontinued. even if/when it does there are still hundreds of thousands waiting to be sold, plus the used market flooded with them.
> 
> will probably be replaced eventually by a similar watch in the same case with better movement/slightly different hands or dial or something.


I'd welcome one with different hands. There are other things I would change but the stock hands are SO ugly.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

thirstyturtle said:


> I'd welcome one with different hands. There are other things I would change but the stock hands are SO ugly.












Swapping just the minute hand makes a WORLD of difference.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Swapping just the minute hand makes a WORLD of difference.


True! But I personally hate the stock style of hands altogether so might as well switch both!


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Its its probably been asked and answered but what crystal is that? 



Dec1968 said:


> Swapping just the minute hand makes a WORLD of difference.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Got the brown PO insert for the slim case 6309 Quartz mod. Still waiting on the solid brass one and I had a custom leather strap made for it that's in the mail now too.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

I really like it the way it is but the brass will really set it off.

great work!!



undertheradar said:


> Got the brown PO insert for the slim case 6309 Quartz mod. Still waiting on the solid brass one and I had a custom leather strap made for it that's in the mail now too.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



babyface said:


> original donor was a SNKM55, I guess you can do this with the SNKM45 too.
> 
> Crown is original. I do feel it's a little too small. May change later but for moment I am enjoying this.


Thank you for the data. From the perspective it seems a larger then usual crown. But I guess it's the angle... a larger crown would be nice.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Just got this back from MCWW. Harold's parts.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ChiefJr said:


> Its its probably been asked and answered but what crystal is that?


Dagaz double domed sapphire - 5.05mm version


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ChiefJr said:


> Its its probably been asked and answered but what crystal is that?


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

I think the answer is the new Orient Ray/Mako.

- They finally got rid of that goofy pusher. 
- It is roughly the same size as the '007, with 22mm lugs. 
- It takes a '007 bezel without modification.
- It uses the Sumo's crystal.
- It uses the same hands (98% sure).
- It's new movement is hacking/handwinding (seems similar to the 4R36).
- They retail for about the same price as the '007 USED to be.

I dunno about chapter ring size. Or dial size.

I am eager to see what others end up doing with these.



Rob Cox said:


> What are we all going to do now that it looks like the SKX is no more?


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Some people have done some amazing mods already (from our forum's Orient section):



(old version, using an aftermarket '007 bezel)

Comparison with '007 bezel insert:



















The Crystaltimes Sumo/Ray/Mako double dome sapphire looks so fantastic with the sloped bezel, that I tempted to buy the watch just for that - I love this look!


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Has that been confirmed?





mcnabbanov said:


> I don't think it has been officially discontinued. even if/when it does there are still hundreds of thousands waiting to be sold, plus the used market flooded with them.
> 
> will probably be replaced eventually by a similar watch in the same case with better movement/slightly different hands or dial or something.


Plenty still out there, but yes the SKX007/009 is done. They are no longer in the Seiko Catalog, and the SRP77X was released to fill that void.

The US catalog still lists the SKX175, SKX173, and SKXA35, but I suspect they are holdouts.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sadly, the SRP77X doesn't do it for me at all. Looks like I need to stock up on some SKX007/009's now.....LOL!!




ganson said:


> Plenty still out there, but yes the SKX007/009 is done. They are no longer in the Seiko Catalog, and the SRP77X was released to fill that void.
> 
> The US catalog still lists the SKX175, SKX173, and SKXA35, but I suspect they are holdouts.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Wait, are you saying that you can remove the entire bezel assembly (not just the insert) from an SKX007/009 and it will work on the Orient? Does that also mean that the Orient bezel assembly will work on the SKX series? So swapping the entire bezel assembly between the two watches is possible?

If so, then with some subtle tweaks, we have a Submariner type bezel for the SKX, folks!!!



dZeak said:


> I think the answer is the new Orient Ray/Mako.
> 
> - They finally got rid of that goofy pusher.
> - It is roughly the same size as the '007, with 22mm lugs.
> ...


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Liking that new Orient Ray. I just wish there was a good, affordable diver that wasn't polished. I hate a polished finish. I can deal with a brushed finish and really prefer a blasted/matte finish. Especially for a "tool" watch like a diver is intended to be.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

thirstyturtle said:


> Liking that new Orient Ray. I just wish there was a good, affordable diver that wasn't polished. I hate a polished finish. I can deal with a brushed finish and really prefer a blasted/matte finish. Especially for a "tool" watch like a diver is intended to be.


I brushed my old SKX007 with a brush from Esslingers. It was super easy to do. First time ever trying it and it came out flawless.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I brushed my old SKX007 with a brush from Esslingers. It was super easy to do. First time ever trying it and it came out flawless.


Pics please!! I had mine bead-blasted but it wasn't cheap and it took a long time so a DIY brushing option sounds great! I've brushed several clasps on straps using a green Scotchbrite but haven't had enough cojones to try it on a watch.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



thirstyturtle said:


> Pics please!! I had mine bead-blasted but it wasn't cheap and it took a long time so a DIY brushing option sounds great! I've brushed several clasps on straps using a green Scotchbrite but haven't had enough cojones to try it on a watch.


Honestly it's hard to mess this up. I was nervous too, but all I did was go with the grain, so to speak, and was consistent....counting the strokes to stay even. It took maybe ten minutes tops. It's actually very easy with the brush from Esslingers.










I've since sold the watch but I did have these to show the work. I swapped bezels often on it, had three (stock and two Big Grip ones).


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

One of my favorite pics of that watch

David


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> I brushed my old SKX007 with a brush from Esslingers. It was super easy to do. First time ever trying it and it came out flawless.


Link to the brush?

Thanks


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Description: Scratch Brush with Metal Ferrules German Made: Fiberglass, Nylon, Steel or Brass
Link to the brush: Scratch Brush with Metal Ferrules Fiberglass Nylon or Brass

I used the fiberglass one. Beware, those fiberglass fibers don't have any business on your hands or skin. Wear gloves and be sure to clean up after yourself. That stuff is an irritant.



jhanna1701 said:


> Link to the brush?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Description: Scratch Brush with Metal Ferrules German Made: Fiberglass, Nylon, Steel or Brass
> Link to the brush: Scratch Brush with Metal Ferrules Fiberglass Nylon or Brass
> 
> I used the fiberglass one. Beware, those fiberglass fibers don't have any business on your hands or skin. Wear gloves and be sure to clean up after yourself. That stuff is an irritant.


Thanks!


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

double post


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Latest revision here. Acrylic domed crystal and Yobokies' hands.

























Sent from my S7


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)




----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Latest revision here. Acrylic domed crystal and Yobokies' hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bit too domed for my tastes but I like the idea of acryllic so scratches can easily be polished out. I'm dreading the inevitable first scratch on mine as I know there's no fixing it without a crystal replacement. I stopped worrying about my SNZG15's crystal after the first few scratches.

I suppose if I had a crystal press it wouldn't be a big deal to replace one...


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



thirstyturtle said:


> A bit too domed for my tastes but I like the idea of acryllic so scratches can easily be polished out. I'm dreading the inevitable first scratch on mine as I know there's no fixing it without a crystal replacement. I stopped worrying about my SNZG15's crystal after the first few scratches.
> 
> I suppose if I had a crystal press it wouldn't be a big deal to replace one...


Trying to mix things up a bit on this one, but yeah, pretty high dome. The nice thing is that there is no gap between the inside of the bezel insert and the crystal, so evening looks tight. Might go to something different next time, since this affected the WR. Cheers!

Sent from my S7


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



thejames1 said:


> Trying to mix things up a bit on this one, but yeah, pretty high dome. The nice thing is that there is no gap between the inside of the bezel insert and the crystal, so evening looks tight. Might go to something different next time, since this affected the WR. Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my S7


Love the GAPLESS!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

ChiefJr said:


>


That's a nice rare bird


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Wait, are you saying that you can remove the entire bezel assembly (not just the insert) from an SKX007/009 and it will work on the Orient? Does that also mean that the Orient bezel assembly will work on the SKX series? So swapping the entire bezel assembly between the two watches is possible?
> 
> If so, then with some subtle tweaks, we have a Submariner type bezel for the SKX, folks!!!


Can anyone confirm this? Has anyone tried? I love the idea of a makko bexel on am SKX. Someone out there must have both and can do a quick swap around just to satisfy my curiosity!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

tommyblas said:


> Can anyone confirm this? Has anyone tried? I love the idea of a makko bexel on am SKX. Someone out there must have both and can do a quick swap around just to satisfy my curiosity!


That's what I was thinking - someone has to have both and can try


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I brushed my old SKX007 with a brush from Esslingers. It was super easy to do. First time ever trying it and it came out flawless.


Is it the fibreglass brush? Could you please show a pic of the brush?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

cpl said:


> Is it the fibreglass brush? Could you please show a pic of the brush?


Yes the fiberglass one. Pics are on the site with the link. I've since moved and lost it. Just ordered another one.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

More to come - in due time. Still waiting for parts. But I can say that the insert is Yobokies 12 hr steel, with a slight mod. It looks good in person whilst on wrist distance, but under lens magnification it is not 100% pretty. I am sure the final outcome will be splendid, though. If I succeed, that is.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

ganson said:


>


nice, which model is the dial from?


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I don't suppose anyone knows of a seller who has chapter rings printed with 0-24? I'd love to make an skx mod with a usable GMT bezel ring..


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

never seen one, would likely have to find someone to do a custom job, perhaps some of the guys that paint custom dials and such.

how would a 0-24 really help? just multiply the 1-12 ones by 2 when it is past midnight in the second timezone? or perhaps a dial with both the numbers would be easier


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

One of my favorite mods. I'd really like to have a lumed Seiko dial to do this.



mcnabbanov said:


>


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

fishfingers said:


> I don't suppose anyone knows of a seller who has chapter rings printed with 0-24? I'd love to make an skx mod with a usable GMT bezel ring..


I do see your point, sorry to say but never came across of such.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

ChiefJr said:


> One of my favorite mods. I'd really like to have a lumed Seiko dial to do this.


Pretty sure the Seiko SNZG15 or 13 has a military lume dial


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

hwa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love it, what is it?


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

mcnabbanov said:


> nice, which model is the dial from?


The new Sumo.


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> Love it, what is it?


Custom dial in alpha case


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Raspberry dial ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


>


What is the finish on this watch?? Soooo nice!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Post your mods here =>*

Very nice Low light and Matt finishing. Is this done with wet blasting ?


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Rose gold BB mod.....seemed appropriate. Popular build so not very original but it is one of my first.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

hwa said:


>


Are those hands from Otto Frei? If so, would you say that they have a green tint to them and what's is the lume like?


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> Are those hands from Otto Frei? If so, would you say that they have a green tint to them and what's is the lume like?


Theyre Ofrei, typical C3.


----------



## unlewser (Oct 28, 2015)

anyone modded with a sandwich dial?


----------



## unlewser (Oct 28, 2015)

also, where do most people buy there mods?


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Mod in the making. This will take place once I get hold of the right second hand. Feel free to guess what dial that is...


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sinn


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Your parts box is strikingly neat - mine looks like it was organised by a five-year old! Straps, dials, movements, tools all jumbled together!



Mr Burrows said:


> View attachment 8092170
> 
> 
> Mod in the making. This will take place once I get hold of the right second hand. Feel free to guess what dial that is...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm going to vote for that being a Yobokies dial.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

Mr Burrows said:


> View attachment 8092170
> 
> 
> Mod in the making. This will take place once I get hold of the right second hand. Feel free to guess what dial that is...


SPORK? and if I'm right, you have to tell us where you got it!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr Burrows said:


> View attachment 8092170
> 
> 
> Mod in the making. This will take place once I get hold of the right second hand. Feel free to guess what dial that is...


It's an original Seiko dial and by the design it seems to be a SRP043 dial (Spork)

The other Option would be is being an SRP029 or similar, but it is too covered up to tell, the Spork dial is more probable.


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

tommyblas said:


> SPORK? and if I'm right, you have to tell us where you got it!


Nailed it. Spork.









NOS. Acquired through an online friend. Still in original packaging. Unused. 
It was after getting hold of the dial I started hoarding other parts for a mod. I am going for all original parts, jumbled together, besides that bezel insert from Harry Ng. And on top of this it might not be an easy mod, either. 
Thing is that the date window is off by a few degrees, as you can see. Most of you probably know all this, but for those that do not I will run it by you quickly. Some might be wrong, and if so then please do correct me.

The Spork had a slightly "upgraded" mvt, the 4R15, instead of the 7S25/35. The upgrade was, from what I have come to understand, that Seiko added the same Sporon main spring they use on the 6R series of mvts. 50 hr power reserve.... 4R15 still does not hack or handwind, though. 
All this is good from a modding perspective, but there are a few snags. 
The Spork had a true (or 99% true, depending on whom you ask) 4 o'clock crown. This differs from the SKX series with its 3.45'ish crown. Thus the date window has to be placed slightly differently on the dial, making aligning the date disc an upcoming challenge. 
I have gotten hold of a black date disc for 7Sxx and a 3 o'clock crown position instead of the 3.45'ish. Hopefully this will sort the alignment issues. If not, then I am unsure on how to proceed but I will most likely think of something. Someday. When in a good mood.

That's all for now. Over and out.

Edit: I will not find out about the date disc/window alignment until I got the last part - a special second hand - in my parts box. I will not crack the case open until everything is assembled and ready to go. It might be another month until it happens. Hand set to be revealed, but some of you might be able to tell at least a little about it from the factory labeling. Also; I will have to use dial feet and -dots. Since the crown positioning differs, so does the dial feet placement on the dial. 
Work, work, work. All hard work.


----------



## LJ123 (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Decided I like my new SKX more on a BC300:









I've ordered a Borealis Vulcanized Rubber strap that will take the BC300's place when it arrives.


----------



## Gudbrandsen (Mar 16, 2016)

My first mod. Not very original but i like it.

Based on a Seiko SNK809 with hands and dial from Yobokies. Domed mineral glass from Cousins and aviator-strap from cheapestnatostraps.









Sold it today for 180USD since i need the money for an upcoming SKX031 BB mod.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

thirstyturtle said:


> Decided I like my new SKX more on a BC300:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the bezel insert. That from Harold? Need more pics of your watch.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Love the bezel insert. That from Harold? Need more pics of your watch.


Yes it's for Harold (Yobokies): DLC insert with small numbers.

I'll post some more tomorrow, thanks for the praise!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

thirstyturtle said:


> Yes it's for Harold (Yobokies): DLC insert with small numbers.
> 
> I'll post some more tomorrow, thanks for the praise!


Did he include adhesive with it or is that extra?


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Did he include adhesive with it or is that extra?


It had a little blip of adhesive but it wasn't needed. There was plenty left from the stock bezel plus it was an IMMACULATE fit which I was surprised about based on reviews I'd read.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

As requested, here are some more pics. As you can tell from the back of the watch, the bead-blasting easily wears down smooth again so I'm babying this thing as I suspect it will have marks all over it eventually...


----------



## FatFrank (Nov 2, 2015)

Modest mod! Yobokies Poker dial and Dagaz hands


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

1. Nice to see a platform other than the SKX.
2. THAT particular model works great with that dial.

If only the date wheel had been black...so as to not break graphic clarity / purity of the four "squares"...



FatFrank said:


> Modest mod! Yobokies Poker dial and Dagaz hands


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

thirstyturtle said:


> As requested, here are some more pics. As you can tell from the back of the watch, the bead-blasting easily wears down smooth again so I'm babying this thing as I suspect it will have marks all over it eventually...


That looks fantastic!!!


----------



## FatFrank (Nov 2, 2015)

Recycled Ramon case


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

SRP637


----------



## metalaphid (Apr 21, 2014)

simple, but gorgeous mod (at least to me!:-d)

Thanks to Alex of CrystalTimes for the recommendation on the Dome AR Sapphire, was asking him about a flat one, and he steered me away from that. lol


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> 1. Nice to see a platform other than the SKX.
> 2. THAT particular model works great with that dial.
> 
> If only the date wheel had been black...so as to not break graphic clarity / purity of the four "squares"...


I totally agree with you, the issue that Harold doesn't supply a non date version of this dial!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> I totally agree with you, the issue that Harold doesn't supply a non date version of this dial!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I can see why a parts supplier would only want to make/sell what sells.

But in this case, with this particular design, there really is no place for a date window.

There are some designs that are like that: so "pure" and severe in their symmetry that the date window really should be left out altogether.

And this is what bugs me to no end: that the majority of people still DEMAND the damn window, regardless whether it is aesthetically appropriate or not. It's kind of like insisting on wearing sneakers for comfort no matter what the occasion. GAAHH!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I can see why a parts supplier would only want to make/sell what sells.
> 
> But in this case, with this particular design, there really is no place for a date window.
> 
> ...


I was surprised when Harold told me the ko-date is not available, although he said he has no date from the trinity dial which I opted for.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Now, dazzwaddamtawkin' BOUT, yo!

Really, I think anyone making these dials should also serve as a sort of standard bearer with regard to aesthetics, and INSIST that some dials go w/o the dang window.



the_watchier said:


> I was surprised when Harold told me the ko-date is not available, although he said he has no date from the trinity dial which I opted for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I am curious about the relationship between the dial size and the movement.

Can the nh35 movment carry the same dial size to the 7s26 ?

Are they share the same dial feet if both are 3 oclock crown ?

Guys thoughts ? Thanks


----------



## sokre (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

guys, any reccomendation on modding seiko dracula monster srp313?
Saw that night dracula, looks really nice.


----------



## simon aus (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

it's been a while..

why do i always come back to this early dagaz soxa dial, when i try and make a "Driver Diver"


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



simon aus said:


> it's been a while..
> 
> why do i always come back to this early dagaz soxa dial, when i try and make a "Driver Diver"


Love it!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I'm pretty happy with how this mod turned out. I used white plongeur hands previously but somehow they just didn't do it for me.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*Post your mods here =>*

I didn't mod this, but CarloWUS did and it's all mine now.  I love this look. I made the mistake of selling the last one like this that I purchased from Carlo.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



ViperGuy said:


> I didn't mod this, but CarloWUS did and it's all mine now.  I love this look. I made the mistake of selling the last one like this that I purchased from Carlo.


I've used that minute hand before and it looks awesome. That hour hand is a good pairing.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I just got done making this diver dial mod and never again! I do not have the eyesight for attaching hands, no, sir. And the second hand sticks just a bit every now and then - gotta open it up again and do an adjustment. But not right now. My patience is spent.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Put my Adventurer mod on a Hirsch strap, I love it but...










It is currently for sale to make room for something new...


----------



## Sharksmile (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Finally broke down and ordered one from Harold.
Loving it.


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Quick and easy 7009 with 007 dial.


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Just modded a jubilee to fit.

Think it looks nice.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

My new "Crimson" SKX Mod


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

My first ever mod, extreme patina. Wasn't my intention to go this far but the dial and chapter ring had issues so.......I had nothing to lose so I went for it!! Has turned out to be one of my favorites.


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

My most recent mod.......this one is seeing some wrist time. 














Started as a SKX007. The Murphy bezel with the DLW insert and a 1mm saphire overlay really makes this watch. Thank you DocTone for the guidance.


----------



## grando (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*









this one was a pain.

low-dome acrylic crystal, seikostain ip bezel and gold chapter ring, stock seiko insert, yobokies lollipop dial, dagaz gold sword hands. kind of inspired by the oris vintage divers and the srp775 all in one?

i don't recommend going down the rabbit hole of acrylic crystals unless you're interested in getting annoyed and wasting money. i happened to stumble on some vintage 32mm acrylics on ebay that fit, but i'm not sure how widely available they are. EVR-TITE brand. prior to finding these i tried 31.5mm (too small), and a few other brands which were too thin. love the effect but i don't think the effort was worth the hassle.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Folks, can i change a bushed case into polished ? Vice versa ? 

Thinking to attempt bushing the case , if failed, wanna turn it back to polished.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

tamtkpp said:


> Folks, can i change a bushed case into polished ? Vice versa ?
> 
> Thinking to attempt bushing the case , if failed, wanna turn it back to polished.


Yes you can


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Rocket Jockey said:


> My most recent mod.......this one is seeing some wrist time.
> View attachment 8162850
> View attachment 8162858
> 
> ...


What's a "sapphire overlay"?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



thirstyturtle said:


> What's a "sapphire overlay"?


It's a second crystal glued to the stock flat Hardlex crystal, most likely.


----------



## thirstyturtle (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Dec1968 said:


> It's a second crystal glued to the stock flat Hardlex crystal, most likely.


Interesting...I've always disliked the beveled edge of the SKX crystal as it distorts the index markers. Wish it came up flat/flush with the bezel.

Maybe the crystal overlay could fix that?


----------



## grando (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Here's a head-on (in daylight!) shot of the SKX Vintage mod I posted above. Loving wearing this today.


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



thirstyturtle said:


> What's a "sapphire overlay"?





Dec1968 said:


> It's a second crystal glued to the stock flat Hardlex crystal, most likely.


That's exactly what it is, a flat sapphire crystal bonded to the Hardlex. The DLW ceramic bezel inserts are really nice quality but be aware that they are bevelled (if that's the right word) so they sit at least 1mm higher than the factory Hardlex. DocTone, a forum member, suggested the additional crystal to level out the look. I am a big fan of the look and will use a 1.2mm next time.


----------



## Hynt (May 13, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Rocket Jockey said:


> That's exactly what it is, a flat sapphire crystal bonded to the Hardlex. The DLW ceramic bezel inserts are really nice quality but be aware that they are bevelled (if that's the right word) so they sit at least 1mm higher than the factory Hardlex. DocTone, a forum member, suggested the additional crystal to level out the look. I am a big fan of the look and will use a 1.2mm next time.


Might I ask where you got the overlay? I just ordered the batman GMT bezel from DLW and was loooking for a flush if not slightly domed crystal to match, but the overlay may be the ticket.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*









dang, bit of fuzz on the strap.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Received my watch from CarloWUS today. Couldn't be happier. Will take some better pics tomorrow.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



grando said:


> Here's a head-on (in daylight!) shot of the SKX Vintage mod I posted above. Loving wearing this today.


It became a moon-phase


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



undertheradar said:


>


I don't know if it's been asked before but what does this mod consist of?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I posted it a few pages back, but made some changes.
Full polish 6309-729 case
Pulsar Y513 quartz movement
Crystaltimes coin edge bezel
Unknown make double domed sapphire
dlw.watches solid brass bezel insert
Yobokies PO/lollipop handset
ajuicet (eBay) dial that I bead blasted to remove the paint and reveal the brass underneath
oem chapter ring also bead blasted to show the brass under the paint.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

SKX and 7002


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

SKX and 7002


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The fff gilt mod for the day!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

seflie!!!









sleeper NH36 swap to SKX


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

I thought this was a good idea at the time. These days, I'd go back and change the bezel to a 12 hour one. Not convinced I made the right choices for hands either, but there you have it.


----------



## Plumblucky (Apr 16, 2015)

vmarks said:


> View attachment 8181618
> 
> 
> I thought this was a good idea at the time. These days, I'd go back and change the bezel to a 12 hour one. Not convinced I made the right choices for hands either, but there you have it.


I dig the hands on that!!!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I like the hands. I feel your struggle in the bezel. I can't bring myself to put 24 hour bezel on a non-gmt watch


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

vmarks said:


> View attachment 8181618
> 
> 
> I thought this was a good idea at the time. These days, I'd go back and change the bezel to a 12 hour one. Not convinced I made the right choices for hands either, but there you have it.


The stock second hand works better for me when it comes to continuity.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

idvsego said:


> I like the hands. I feel your struggle in the bezel. I can't bring myself to put 24 hour bezel on a non-gmt watch












Worked for me


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Rocket Jockey said:


> My most recent mod.......this one is seeing some wrist time.
> View attachment 8162850
> View attachment 8162858
> 
> ...


Result looks great ! Congrats


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

Best fff I've seen great job

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

^^^Forgot to mention, I put it on a new 18mm 3-ring ZULU from NatoStrapCo. I really liked the stock blue 2-piece ZULU it came with, but this matches more and adds a little more bulk and aggressive to the look. ^^^


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

After I fixed my PO itch with the Mako xl below, I decided that Seiko should stay Seiko.










So here my latest skx007 implementation.

-Ceramic insert from dlw watches. It is the flat one but I replaced the lume pip because the original one so high. 
-Yobokies coin edge bezel
-Dagaz MM hands
-SRP637 dial
-To add some color inside since I have red on second hand and there is no point having thick marks both on bezel and chapter ring, I brushed the chapter ring to reach brass. It turned-out beautiful silverish yellow. Also I trimmed the inner side to make it larger. It does not touch the indices anymore and the srp637 dial feels it is like home


----------



## vmarks (Dec 21, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> Worked for me


Where did you get this bezel? What inserts work?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



vmarks said:


> Where did you get this bezel? What inserts work?


That's a Big Grip bezel from Yobokies. Any Sub insert fits great, BUT be careful if you have a super dome sapphire. Might need to trim the inside diameter of the insert a tad.

That insert I got off the bay.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Nice job dude..love it.



skylinegtr_34 said:


> After I fixed my PO itch with the Mako xl below, I decided that Seiko should stay Seiko.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> After I fixed my PO itch with the Mako xl below, I decided that Seiko should stay Seiko.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love both of your mods!

I do have same ceramic bezel pending for installation. Also would prefer lower/flat pearl. Do you care to elaborate how did you manage to mod this pearl?


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

v1triol said:


> Love both of your mods!
> 
> I do have same ceramic bezel pending for installation. Also would prefer lower/flat pearl. Do you care to elaborate how did you manage to mod this pearl?


I had another lume pip as extra sitting around from an earlier mod. Removing the pip is tricky. They stick it on the white paint so it is highly like to damage paint (I planned to use without pip initially but some paint came off). Also the glue they used is pretty strong so be careful you can easily break the insert. I used some goof off from the rear side of the hole but it did not help much. After removing it, to make the hole larger I used dremel carving bit but I used the bit by my hand because it is highly likely that the bezel insert would be broken with a dremel.


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

Updated the Day wheel to black, left the date (pain in the @rse) and modded the hands by taking out some of the lume.

7009


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

My first two mods. 
(1) SNK80x with yobokies dial/hands/crystal (2) SKX171 with new crystal/bezel/bezel insert/hands















If anyone has tips on how to photograph watches and manage glare, I'd appreciate it. Great looking mods here and many to draw inspiration from!


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I've expanded my mod with shiny red hands ... and new Lume for the hands


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



HamnJam said:


> My first two mods.
> (1) SNK80x with yobokies dial/hands/crystal (2) SKX171 with new crystal/bezel/bezel insert/hands
> 
> View attachment 8192682
> ...


First of all I would suggest you get a table top tripod so the camera is stand alone. The reflection comes from some light that is shining on the watch, so what you can do is simply position a sheet or paper, cardboard or something else over the watch, you can move it around until the reflection is gone.

Here is some more data and tips on this:

https://www.pixelz.com/blog/photographing-highly-reflective-products/

Really nice Seiko 5 project by the way.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Sprint Veloce said:


> SKX and 7002


Nice watches. Especially the yellow.

What is going on in that background photo?!


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



carlowus said:


> Here is some more data and tips on this:
> 
> https://www.pixelz.com/blog/photographing-highly-reflective-products/


Nice link!


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

A few pages back I posted a picture of some random parts in my parts box.

Here they now are, assembled:









SKX007
Original SPORK dial
Black date disc for 7S/4R 3 o'clock mvt
Hour and minute hands Seiko Sea Urchin white/black
Seconds hand original SKX007 + yellow spray paint
Original insert 
NATO is "Orthos Commander" forum watch strap from over at F71

I skipped Yobokies 12 hr bezel insert, it lined up badly and just destroyed the looks.

Yeah, the picture is bad but you get the idea. I will post more tomorrow, if the weather allows for some outdoor photography.

I really think Seiko should just make this and sell it. They can use parts they already got at hand. It would sell like hotcakes.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> After I fixed my PO itch with the Mako xl below, I decided that Seiko should stay Seiko.


Great photo. Was it just hands and strap you had to change? Mind sharing where you got the parts?

I've not paid much attention to Orient divers. Yours has piqued my interest.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

hydrobloke said:


> Updated the Day wheel to black, left the date (pain in the @rse) and modded the hands by taking out some of the lume.
> 
> 7009
> 
> View attachment 8189154


The day wheel is an interesting twist. Have you seen the Seiko that comes that way from the factory? SRP265. Maybe there are others. Maybe this is old news. I've only just recently become aware of it.









There are some nice photos here... https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-srp265-just-arrived-pictures-2075426.html


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

hydrobloke said:


> Updated the Day wheel to black, left the date (pain in the @rse) and modded the hands by taking out some of the lume.
> 
> 7009


I like what you did with the lume


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MrOllium said:


> I've expanded my mod with shiny red hands ... and new Lume for the hands
> 
> View attachment 8193082


Awesome hands! Where did those come from? Gives me some ideas.

Edit: Or did you do that the lamp paint?


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

nsomerv said:


> I like what you did with the lume


Thanks, had to hold my breath when I did it though :-d


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

3WR said:


> The day wheel is an interesting twist. Have you seen the Seiko that comes that way from the factory? SRP265. Maybe there are others. Maybe this is old news. I've only just recently become aware of it.
> 
> View attachment 8194242
> 
> ...


Never seen the duel colour day/date before. Looks kinda cool I think.


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



nsomerv said:


> Awesome hands! Where did those come from? Gives me some ideas.
> 
> Edit: Or did you do that the lamp paint?


Yes, you nail it ;-D lamp paint...


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

3WR said:


> Great photo. Was it just hands and strap you had to change? Mind sharing where you got the parts?
> 
> I've not paid much attention to Orient divers. Yours has piqued my interest.


Thanks. Hands from Dagaz (I painted the red pip), crystal is double domed sapphire from crystaltimes, strap is from zhuoleistore ebay.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



HamnJam said:


> My first two mods.
> (1) SNK80x with yobokies dial/hands/crystal (2) SKX171 with new crystal/bezel/bezel insert/hands
> 
> View attachment 8192682
> ...


I made a light box in a very simple way. An ikea plastic bin and I did open a small opening that I can snap shots through.








It gets very good results

























Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Finished those 2 mods today.
Invicta with Dagaz dial and hands, this the first dial I ordered from Dagaz.









Then I put cathedral hands in this seiko 5!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Full Alox/glass bead blast, custom shroud screws and crystaltimes double domed sapphire.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Full Alox/glass bead blast, custom shroud screws and crystaltimes double domed sapphire.


Looks amazing!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



carlowus said:


> First of all I would suggest you get a table top tripod so the camera is stand alone. The reflection comes from some light that is shining on the watch, so what you can do is simply position a sheet or paper, cardboard or something else over the watch, you can move it around until the reflection is gone.
> 
> Here is some more data and tips on this:
> 
> ...





the_watchier said:


> I made a light box in a very simple way. An ikea plastic bin and I did open a small opening that I can snap shots through.
> 
> It gets very good results


Wow, great pics and tips! I will try it the next time.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> Full Alox/glass bead blast, custom shroud screws and crystaltimes double domed sapphire.


Would you provide details of the screws? Mine's hex screws are almost messed up.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Those Seikos in this post is amazing. LOVE IT !


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A simple seiko 5 with added cathedral hands!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Sure. You can buy any M2.5-.45 screw, but it needs to be between 3 and 5mm long. The problem will be that the head size is too large, so it needs to be reduced to fit the hole in the shroud. I chuck them in my drill and use a file and sandpaper to profile them to fit. 
I bought a bunch of Phillips and torx head off Amazon for pretty cheap.



skylinegtr_34 said:


> Would you provide details of the screws? Mine's hex screws are almost messed up.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> Sure. You can buy any M2.5-.45 screw, but it needs to be between 3 and 5mm long. The problem will be that the head size is too large, so it needs to be reduced to fit the hole in the shroud. I chuck them in my drill and use a file and sandpaper to profile them to fit.
> I bought a bunch of Phillips and torx head off Amazon for pretty cheap.


I was planning to do the same thing since for a long time. Seeing a successful application without trying myself is perfect, I love this forum  Here is my srp637


----------



## smellmyface (Mar 10, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I was planning to do the same thing since for a long time. Seeing a successful application without trying myself is perfect, I love this forum  Here is my srp637


That came out awesome! I want to do the opposite and put the SRP637 dial into a 0020 SKX case.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Yeah..I stripped the hell out of one of the stock screws because they had used a boatload of red loctite. Was so bad I had to drill it out and the rethread the hole. It was a freakin mess, lol. Modding the screws was the easiest part of this one.


----------



## smellmyface (Mar 10, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Finished those 2 mods today.
> Invicta with Dagaz dial and hands, this the first dial I ordered from Dagaz.
> 
> 
> ...


Fiddle leaf fig tree? Mods looks great!


----------



## flyinglotus1983 (Jan 9, 2016)

..


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

smellmyface said:


> That came out awesome! I want to do the opposite and put the SRP637 dial into a 0020 SKX case.


You might want to check this.



skylinegtr_34 said:


> So here my latest skx007 implementation.
> 
> -Ceramic insert from dlw watches. It is the flat one but I replaced the lume pip because the original one so high.
> -Yobokies coin edge bezel
> ...


----------



## smellmyface (Mar 10, 2015)

Saw that and love it. That "Planet Monster" someone did a while back is still the #1 seed for me. 

I'd like to throw the SRP dial and chapter ring in with all regular SKX parts with the exception of a domed crystal and see how that turns out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

smellmyface said:


> Fiddle leaf fig tree? Mods looks great!


No it isn't 😁 it is a decorative indoor tree. Donna the name actually

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Hynt said:


> Might I ask where you got the overlay? I just ordered the batman GMT bezel from DLW and was loooking for a flush if not slightly domed crystal to match, but the overlay may be the ticket.


Here is the eBay link to the sapphire crystal I used. This is the 1mm and it is almost perfectly flush.....almost. If I was going to do it again, I would use a 1.2mm from the same ebay seller. Hope that helps.

RJ


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I was planning to do the same thing since for a long time. Seeing a successful application without trying myself is perfect, I love this forum  Here is my srp637


That's nice! Nice combo with the SKX dial and new Tuna hands!

I really hope somebody comes up with the bezel for this already!


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

Here is my current mod WIP

SRP227 dial (thanks to rob @monsterwatches)
PO hands C1/C3 (dagaz)
PO bezel (dagaz)

Still to do :

Stainless stell chapter ring
Black day wheel
Double bubble sapphire crystal
PO hands in C3 only (on naked eye hands are whiter than indexes)
Nato strap to be replaced by oyster

View attachment IMG_20160522_103217721_HDR.jpg


And the night shot (srp227 is VERY bright) - you can see there that lume of the hand is slighlty shifted vs lume of the dial
View attachment IMG_20160515_125916117.jpg


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Quick mock up for my Golden Tuna case, Tuna 7C46 dial, Sea Urchin hands, 6306 movement (hacking), black Kanji day/date wheels - I think it should work as a replacement for my orange dial


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

undertheradar said:


> Full Alox/glass bead blast, custom shroud screws and crystaltimes double domed sapphire.





skylinegtr_34 said:


> I was planning to do the same thing since for a long time. Seeing a successful application without trying myself is perfect, I love this forum  Here is my srp637





C4L18R3 said:


> That's nice! Nice combo with the SKX dial and new Tuna hands!
> 
> I really hope somebody comes up with the bezel for this already!


Yes, when I first got the SRP637, I was under the impression that Yobokie's bezel would fit.

Anyhow, the watch is really growing on me, especially after I put in the white MM hands. I guess I don't really mind the bezel that much now.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

This is my SKX007 with the bezel I got from monteurhorloges.

The entire process took slightly more than 2 months from when when I transferred the money in March till when I receive in May.
However, communication was prompt and courteous throughout, and I did ask Mr Ridwan to take his time so as to not compromise on his work.
Also, there was a slight miscommunication and I assumed the price Mr Ridwan quoted was inclusive of shipping, so that was the amount I transferred.
Due to the service charge from Western Union, we agreed it was not economical to make a separate transfer for the shipping subsequently and I opted for the cheapest shipping method available and Mr Ridwan kindly mailed it to me at his own expense.

The bezel itself really changes the look of my 007. It fits perfectly and it still clicks. Build quality is excellent, albeit a little sharp along the bottom edge.



















All in all, I'm very happy with the bezel.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

deluded said:


> This is my SKX007 with the bezel I got from monteurhorloges.
> 
> The entire process took slightly more than 2 months from when when I transferred the money in March till when I receive in May.
> However, communication was prompt and courteous throughout, and I did ask Mr Ridwan to take his time so as to not compromise on his work.
> ...


do you have NH36 under the hood?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

helvetica said:


> do you have NH36 under the hood?


Close, I've got the 6R15.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Here is my latest*

Here is my latest project. Baltic Shield silver dial with Seiko movement and Seiko FFF hands. Nothing special, just a little custom touch to satisfy my taste buds.

Here are a few point and shoot pics, sorry for the low quality, dust or lint.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Here is my latest*



carlowus said:


> This is not really a Seiko but a Baltic Shield, it has a Seiko movement and the hands are original Seiko. Dial from Dagaz.





carlowus said:


> Here is my latest project. Baltic Shield silver dial with Seiko movement and Seiko FFF hands. Nothing special, just a little custom touch to satisfy my taste buds.
> 
> Here are a few point and shoot pics, sorry for the low quality, dust or lint.


I liked your previous mod better!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Here is my latest*



deluded said:


> I liked your previous mod better!


Thank you. Different watch, different project! I did not want to make another one looking the same as that so this one is slightly different. This is the silver dial model so decided to use the shimmer of that dial. They both work well and share the same watch box without conflict. ;-)


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't remember what model this is, but I'm sure someone will know the answer to my question. Is a domed sapphire available for this watch?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Here is my latest*



carlowus said:


> Here is my latest project. Baltic Shield silver dial with Seiko movement and Seiko FFF hands. Nothing special, just a little custom touch to satisfy my taste buds.
> 
> Here are a few point and shoot pics, sorry for the low quality, dust or lint.


Looks great! You are a huge fan of those hands, aren't you?

David


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

The watch is an SNK809 (there are other model numbers that account for the different colors) and yes there are a few people making domed sapphire crystals. Do an eBay search and you'll find them.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks a bunch!



Rocket Jockey said:


> The watch is an SNK809 (there are other model numbers that account for the different colors) and yes there are a few people making domed sapphire crystals. Do an eBay search and you'll find them.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Here is my latest*



carlowus said:


> Thank you. Different watch, different project! I did not want to make another one looking the same as that so this one is slightly different. This is the silver dial model so decided to use the shimmer of that dial. They both work well and share the same watch box without conflict. ;-)


Now I'm really jealous.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

deluded said:


> Yes, when I first got the SRP637, I was under the impression that Yobokie's bezel would fit.
> 
> Anyhow, the watch is really growing on me, especially after I put in the white MM hands. I guess I don't really mind the bezel that much now.


Yobokies bezel does not fit unfortunately


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

I've been making some dials for a bit, I call my brand Bare Bones. This one has a brushed case, brushed hands, and a domed magnifying mineral crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice dial. How's the lume?
For sale?
If yes, spill the beans here. :-!



kcoops said:


> I've been making some dials for a bit, I call my brand Bare Bones. This one has a brushed case, brushed hands, and a domed magnifying mineral crystal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Yobokies bezel does not fit unfortunately


Yup, I found out when I emailed him after I got my watch. Fortunately the watch with its current mods is growing on me. I could live with the watch as it is I think.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Yobokies bezel does not fit unfortunately


If you are careful, and have access to a lathe, you can counterbore (credit to D Murphy for the vocab lesson) the bezel to accept an insert.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Here is my latest*



Dec1968 said:


> Looks great! You are a huge fan of those hands, aren't you?
> 
> David


Thank you for the kind words David.

Is it really that noticeable that I like those type of hands? ;-)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Here is my latest*



deluded said:


> Now I'm really jealous.


Wait until you see the third one I have coming... ;-)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Here is my latest*



carlowus said:


> Thank you for the kind words David.
> 
> Is it really that noticeable that I like those type of hands? ;-)











Ummmm, you tell me? Lol - says the man wearing the SKX he bought from you....with those hands you installed....

David


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Here is my latest*



Dec1968 said:


> Ummmm, you tell me? Lol - says the man wearing the SKX he bought from you....with those hands you installed....
> 
> David


Nice one! ;-)


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Made new lume for my Vostok









@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## thelmos (May 16, 2015)

*Re: Here is my latest*

1 week wait and this arrived in the mail from Hong Kong yesterday.

swapped out the original zulu for a fluco perlon strap, will be changing the mineral glass for domed acrylic crystal soon.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Here is my latest*



thelmos said:


> 1 week wait and this arrived in the mail from Hong Kong yesterday.
> 
> swapped out the original zulu for a fluco perlon strap, will be changing the mineral glass for domed acrylic crystal soon.
> 
> View attachment 8219450


That is an awesome mod! Love the poker dial in this case! Also the second hand is a winner, well done Sir

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Love that Oris 65 mod. Very nice.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> If you are careful, and have access to a lathe, you can counterbore (credit to D Murphy for the vocab lesson) the bezel to accept an insert.
> 
> View attachment 8219226


OMG! For the love of all things good, somebody do this already!!!

That looks amazing. The thing I love the most about this model is the bezel grip and how it fits the industrial spec shroud. It is just fun to look at and I can see many modding possibilities with this watch. Unfortunately I really can't get over the bezel font (if I did I'd have Monsters already in the collection).

Is this yours or Murphy's? Really nice! :-!


----------



## thelmos (May 16, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> That is an awesome mod! Love the poker dial in this case! Also the second hand is a winner, well done Sir
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier





ViperGuy said:


> Love that Oris 65 mod. Very nice.


it won't be possible without yobokies, i'm in love with this mod. will definitely consider another mod for my next purchase instead of a normal watch. his quality is tops.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Here is my latest*



thelmos said:


> 1 week wait and this arrived in the mail from Hong Kong yesterday.
> 
> swapped out the original zulu for a fluco perlon strap, will be changing the mineral glass for domed acrylic crystal soon.
> 
> View attachment 8219450


Great mod! Very tasteful.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Here is my latest*



carlowus said:


> Wait until you see the third one I have coming... ;-)


Hahahaha... I'm looking forward to it. I've enjoyed most of your mods so far!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

subterfuge said:


> If you are careful, and have access to a lathe, you can counterbore (credit to D Murphy for the vocab lesson) the bezel to accept an insert.
> 
> View attachment 8219226


Oh man... You can't just post this here without offering to make these for us! (Seriously though, let me know how much you'd charge for modding the bezel.)


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

subterfuge said:


> If you are careful, and have access to a lathe, you can counterbore (credit to D Murphy for the vocab lesson) the bezel to accept an insert.
> 
> View attachment 8219226


I looked at my dremel for 20 seconds and "no way". Now I am planning to get subscription for a metal workshop nearby just to do this.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

C4L18R3 said:


> OMG! For the love of all things good, somebody do this already!!!
> 
> That looks amazing. The thing I love the most about this model is the bezel grip and how it fits the industrial spec shroud. It is just fun to look at and I can see many modding possibilities with this watch. Unfortunately I really can't get over the bezel font (if I did I'd have Monsters already in the collection).
> 
> Is this yours or Murphy's? Really nice! :-!


+1!

The black bezel insert looks awesome! Though I think I'd prefer the standard diver marking but the dual time function is definitely a huge plus as well!

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## panchoskywalker (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello, I am modding my parnis gmt and I am looking for an insert that could fill all the room on the insert, if anyone has been there please let me know.


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Crystaltimes DD blue AR.
Dagaz handset.
Crown and Buckle Premium NATO.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

deluded said:


> This is my SKX007 with the bezel I got from monteurhorloges.
> 
> The entire process took slightly more than 2 months from when when I transferred the money in March till when I receive in May.
> However, communication was prompt and courteous throughout, and I did ask Mr Ridwan to take his time so as to not compromise on his work.
> ...


also very grateful that Ridwan is local, well the he's in the next big town over from mine. at the moment i have him do an NH36 swap to my SKX. he does take a bit of time to get some work done, since he has multiple projects going on at the same time. He received my watch a week ago and still hasnt got the time to get around it. i guess everyone waits in line.


----------



## jschleim18 (Jun 19, 2015)

Sinn 857 Homage consisting of:

Dagaz Dial + Chapter Ring
Yobokies Hands


----------



## Hynt (May 13, 2016)

Tested out a modified sge-447 quartz dial in my 007. Trying to figure out what hands to pair with it.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

C4L18R3 said:


> OMG! For the love of all things good, somebody do this already!!!
> 
> That looks amazing. The thing I love the most about this model is the bezel grip and how it fits the industrial spec shroud. It is just fun to look at and I can see many modding possibilities with this watch. Unfortunately I really can't get over the bezel font (if I did I'd have Monsters already in the collection).
> 
> Is this yours or Murphy's? Really nice! :-!


It's not my watch, but I did the bezel work. That watch is actually getting a total aesthetic makeover- dial, hands, chapter ring, sapphire, bezel insert; that bezel insert just happened to be on my desk when I snapped a pic for the owner. Dave educated me on the correct terminology on IG. Once you are confident that the bezel is centered in the chuck, it's really not too big of a deal to do on the lathe. I'd never attempt it with hand tools. The edge that retains the bezel is very thin, not much room for a slip.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hynt said:


> Tested out a modified sge-447 quartz dial in my 007. Trying to figure out what hands to pair with it.
> View attachment 8228466


Can you detail what you did to install that? I really like that.

David


----------



## Hynt (May 13, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Can you detail what you did to install that? I really like that.
> 
> David


Thanks! Well the dial feet needed to be clipped, and the diameter was 29mm so I had to reduce that. I sanded it down by hand, and checked the fit every few passes until it was 28.5mm. Pretty pleased with it so far.


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

Bond Spectre Mod (007 based)


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

If I had seen this a couple of months ago, I would've kept my SRP637K1. I couldn't get past the silver bezel. Arrrgh!


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

I've got another Barebones dial on today. This one is built in a 39mm oyster style case with a high dome plexi. I have other dial designs in the works.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

First version of my Cali mod (ETA dial 29mm shaved down, Yobokies Patina hands, Rolex ceramic bezel insert), Will need a taller crystal for that ceramic bezel.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

My brass-mod 6309-729A on a Yuran Straps leather. If you want a beautiful strap for a ridiculously good price, hit him up.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

SRP637 mod Im doing for a friend. Still needs some blasting work.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

got some parts in from yobokies last night, still waiting on a couple more from dagaz to complete the mod but this it for now

before









during









after


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

kcoops said:


> I've got another Barebones dial on today. This one is built in a 39mm oyster style case with a high dome plexi. I have other dial designs in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! what do you use for the dial material?


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

hydrobloke said:


> Nice! what do you use for the dial material?


I've gotta keep that to myself for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

SDGenius said:


>


That looks good! What are the base model and parts used?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

deluded said:


> That looks good! What are the base model and parts used?


SARY057 w/SRP441dial and SARZ005 hands


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

lume shot


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SDGenius said:


> SARY057 w/SRP441dial and SARZ005 hands


Nice mod. b-)

It just goes to show ya, Seiko had all the parts they needed to do this nice piece themselves.
And yet? They did not. Dooshbagz. :roll:

I have done mods just recombining Seiko parts to produce what I think are compositionally superior pieces.
Seiko really need to contact me, and/or hire better designers.

They have all the necessary pieces, and yet they cannot seem to put then together themselves in the right combination.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

New chapter ring. Growing on me.


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> They have all the necessary pieces, and yet they cannot seem to put then together themselves in the right combination.


Good for us ..otherwise nothing to do and this thread would be empty


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

DocTone said:


> Good for us ..otherwise nothing to do and this thread would be empty


Whoa! So true.
How very Yin-Yang of you. :-!


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

SDGenius said:


> SARY057 w/SRP441dial and SARZ005 hands





Chronopolis said:


> Nice mod. b-)
> 
> It just goes to show ya, Seiko had all the parts they needed to do this nice piece themselves.
> And yet? They did not. Dooshbagz. :roll:
> ...


Indeed! I like this mod more than any of the individual models stated. Great job!


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

This case has had so many dial swaps I've lost count.

Current configuration is Dagaz dial, Seiko hands, StrapCo Zulu, Crystaltimes 36mm sapphire domed.

6R15 with SSA00x stem/crown - hoping Rob can get a stainless steel finished SSA stem/crown from another 00x version.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

I know, it's not a Seiko, but it is a Seiko homage. Thought I would still post it here.





Homage to the very hard to find SBSS021


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

simple mod









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

goody2141 said:


> I know, it's not a Seiko, but it is a Seiko homage. Thought I would still post it here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can post this beauty anywhere and time my friend 😊

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

edih said:


> simple mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty! I love the small details you made there. I'm creating a similar one for the SKX007 along the same lines... something I think Seiko should've made, just like yours.


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

Did this Sea Wolf homage Vostok mod with an ajuicet dial and dagaz insert/minute hand so figure i'd post it up here also. Cheers.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Wearing my own vintage diver!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*

My newest mod:














































Base: SKX007

Movement: ne15

Crown: from SARB059 thanks to Rob from monsterwatches

Bezel: Polished Absolute Simple one from One.Second.Closer/Dr.Seikostain

Crystal: Double Dome Sapphire with yellow AR from Crystaltimes

Chapter: Polished Gold one from One.Second.Closer/Dr.Seikostain

Dial: Agent dial from Dagaz

Hands: Ocean type from Dagaz (but used silver Hr and Min and gold Sec)

Caseback: New type from Dagaz (to be added to the store soon when he's back from vacation)

Bracelet: Super Jubilee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*

And a tweak of an existing one...























































Base: SKX007

Movement: ne15

Crown: from SARB059 thanks to Rob from monsterwatches

Bezel: Brushed Simple Triangle one from One.Second.Closer/Dr.Seikostain

Crystal: Big Bubble Sapphire from Crystaltimes

Chapter: Brushed steel one from One.Second.Closer/Dr.Seikostain

Dial: Ocean dial from Dagaz

Hands: Ranger style from Dagaz

Caseback: New type from Dagaz (to be added to the store soon when he's back from vacation)

Bracelet: Endmill type


----------



## Rommel Rajaguguk (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



















































My first attempt at working a dial...

If any of you are on FB, here's my page: https://www.facebook.com/playsure39/

Thank you...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The lume shot of an dagaz Etanche dial in an Invicta!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## thelmos (May 16, 2015)

Completed the look with dome acrylic crystal. It sort of enhances the distorted look of the poker dial.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Damn dude...easily my favorite piece on the last 20 or so pages of this thread. Beautiful combo of parts. Only thing I would change is the bracelet to leather or a super oyster, but that's just personal preference. Well done!


JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My newest mod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*



undertheradar said:


> Damn dude...easily my favorite piece on the last 20 or so pages of this thread. Beautiful combo of parts. Only thing I would change is the bracelet to leather or a super oyster, but that's just personal preference. Well done!


Thank you very much for the kind words...that's a big compliment with some of the awesome mods on this thread! 
I went for the super Jubilee purely because it had a combination of polished and brushed parts that matched up to the polished bezel...
An oyster with polished centre sections would go well I reckon!

Edit:
A quick pic on a leather strap for you...it's actually a sharkskin strap...I had it handy, so thought I'd try it...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Post your mods here =>*

I didn't use to like the MM hands. And for a while I was very happy with how my SKX007 looked with its plongeur hands.



After I got white MM hands for my Monster Tuna though, I'm beginning to think they're a perfect match.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Yes!



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Thank you very much for the kind words...that's a big compliment with some of the awesome mods on this thread!
> I went for the super Jubilee purely because it had a combination of polished and brushed parts that matched up to the polished bezel...
> An oyster with polished centre sections would go well I reckon!
> 
> ...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My newest mod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job!
A bold and brilliant decision, using that gold chapter ring like that.
A sold argument against all the Nay sayers to "two-tone."

I am fond of adding a touch of gold myself, and have that same chapter ring waiting in the wings.... to go into some mod.
It's all about the amount, not the thing itself. Like cooking, really.


----------



## mrbrianchu (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Seiko Explorer - at coffee.









Base: Seiko SNKM61
Dial: Dagaz Expedition dial
Bracelet: Hadley Roma Oyster - solid links, foldover double clasp

To do:
- Mercedes hands? Thoughts?


----------



## watchuck (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> My newest mod:


I am liking this A LOT. Good work.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> Thank you very much for the kind words...that's a big compliment with some of the awesome mods on this thread!
> I went for the super Jubilee purely because it had a combination of polished and brushed parts that matched up to the polished bezel...
> An oyster with polished centre sections would go well I reckon!
> 
> ...


yea that is fantastic and pretty unique. love the handset and dial.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

delete


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*










just finished this PO mod.

base SKX007
coin edge bezel from dr.seikostain
PO hands from yobokies
PO dial from yobokies
silver chapter ring from dagaz I think
PO bezel insert from dagaz
on a generic oyster bracelet


----------



## Rommel Rajaguguk (Jul 21, 2015)

pascs said:


> Wow, love the brass watch and the brass shroud - real Captain Nemo and the Nautilus type of feel to them :-!


Thank you. Actually, they are bronze...

The bronze watch was an SKX007, i put the trimmed SKX case inside the bronze case because i want it to have 200m water resistant...but later i found that it is a lot easier to make a whole new case and use o-ring, seal, and gasket from a brand called viton, and have 1000m+ water resistant. Also i can use any movement from swiss made vintage watch such as omega, etc...Maybe later... 

The shrouded one is also an SKX, as you can see in my post before this...


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> just finished this PO mod.
> 
> base SKX007
> coin edge bezel from dr.seikostain
> ...


That looks good. Did you have to reset the dial feet? Yobikies has silver chapter rings - would his work?


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



mcnabbanov said:


> just finished this PO mod.
> 
> base SKX007
> coin edge bezel from dr.seikostain
> ...


Very nice indeed! I think I already know my next project

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

SKX007 Military Mod


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

larryganz said:


> That looks good. Did you have to reset the dial feet? Yobikies has silver chapter rings - would his work?


thanks. No, the feet on Yobokies' dial for this is made for an skx, so it fits stock perfectly. yes, his silver chapter ring would work fine, or an all black one.

I'll have to spray paint a 6309 chapter ring all black for a mod soon, so that is an option too if you decide to go with a black one


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> Can you detail what you did to install that? I really like that.
> 
> David


What grit did you use. And what type of sanding product.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Momster 22. Cause it's my mom's.








Gen I Seiko Monster
Lugs widened to 22mm
Cerakote- white & robins egg blue
brushed chapter ring
MM300 style hands coated & relumed
double dome sapphire
4R36 
SRP637 crown


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

Outstanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A simple mod; TC gilted dial and Raffles time hands in a TC V3 case. On an alpha bracelet.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

seiko5-007/all blue/seikostain blue domed sapphire/strapcode


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


>


Nice work! I've been looking for a Milgauss-style insert! Raffles is out. Did you pick this one up recently from somewhere?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



DMCBanshee said:


> SKX007 Military Mod


Nice chapter ring. I'm assuming that's Loys' own custom ring?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



c5k0 said:


> Nice chapter ring. I'm assuming that's Loys' own custom ring?


Thanks! I bought both bezel and chapter ring from Dr.Seiko Stain from Poland. He made some nice SKX parts...


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks! I bought both bezel and chapter ring from Dr.Seiko Stain from Poland. He made some nice SKX parts...


Chapter ring? Or bezel insert? I'm referring to the chapter ring 60-60 markers. Not the 1-12, 0-60 bezel insert.

I'm familiar with Dr Seikostain's workmanship and customer service.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Ohhh sorry for the confusion! Your right chapter ring is from Loys...


----------



## Wizkid (Feb 6, 2013)

Bezel & insert Mod.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Seiko 5 with Dagaz cathedral hands today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Gudbrandsen (Mar 16, 2016)

My second mod. Not very original this time either, but a classic. No doubt that the SNZH look fantastic with the FFF mod!









Next up: Seiko SKX031 Red BB. Stay tuned!


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

*Re: Here is my latest*

6309-7049 with Dagaz dial, hands, and insert. Work done by Duarte at NEWW. I want to change the hands to Ladder style, and a matte black chapter ring.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Here is my latest*

Quick morning wristshot. Did the changes last evening. Handset swapped in from a donor SARZ005, and a sapphire crystal with green AR coating. (Not sure why I went with green... Oh well.)









Some comments - bezel was really hard to take off. Definitely not a case of "just squeeze a knife in, wiggle and it will pop right off"... yeah right.
The bloody chapter ring is still misaligned, and given the bother with crystal gasket, I don't want to take it off again. I'm also not entirely convinced that the dial itself is fully aligned with the case. But that is a function of how the movement holder is shaped...

Speaking of which - the movement - WHY are the date and day dials on these movements so often out of alignment?! This is bugging me a lot.

The handset - I like the seconds hand, it fits the watch quite well, imo. The hour and minute hands.. eeeh I'm not sure. May need to swap them out for something else, something more "diver-ish". But, handset swap means trying to get the seconds hand to fit back in, which is a right pain. I really don't know how people have the patience to do handset swaps all the time.


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Here is my latest*



X2-Elijah said:


> Quick morning wristshot. Did the changes last evening. Handset swapped in from a donor SARZ005, and a sapphire crystal with green AR coating. (Not sure why I went with green... Oh well.)
> 
> View attachment 8306650
> 
> ...


Amen.


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Here is my latest*

Only bezel and PO insert with stock SKX171


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Here is my latest*

All of us already got used to DLC as a regular coating. Did my first experiment with TiAlN coating and I am happy with black-silver colour.
Have anyone else tried other coatings, like e.g TiCN?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Here is my latest*



v1triol said:


> All of us already got used to DLC as a regular coating. Did my first experiment with TiAlN coating and I am happy with black-silver colour.
> Have anyone else tried other coatings, like e.g TiCN?


That looks amazing! Where did you get this job done?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Actually this job was not done by a watch-smith. I found gentleman who performs coating for heavy industry (drills, blades and other stuff which I even cant name properly in English). Also, did a yellow TiN coating on a crown, will post pics later in the weekend.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Latest:


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Damn dude...looks great. The gold chapter ring really sets it off!



skylinegtr_34 said:


>


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Seems like everyone's taking modding to a new level. Lotsa cool mods here!


----------



## cerialphreak (May 31, 2015)

That is dope! Who made the dial?



subterfuge said:


> Momster 22. Cause it's my mom's.
> Gen I Seiko Monster
> Lugs widened to 22mm
> Cerakote- white & robins egg blue
> ...


----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

the_watchier said:


> A simple mod; TC gilted dial and Raffles time hands in a TC V3 case. On an alpha bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mod! Are the raffles time hands set for DG2813 could fit on NH35A movement?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

My perfect sleeper
NH36 (hack and hand winding) under the hood
Yobokies Double Domed
DLW ceramic insert
Drilled lugs


























Custom coin edge with SKX size insert opening


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

helvetica said:


> My perfect sleeper
> NH36 (hack and hand winding) under the hood
> Yobokies Double Domed
> DLW ceramic insert
> ...


looks great. did you drill the lugs yourself?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

fna2005 said:


> Nice mod! Are the raffles time hands set for DG2813 could fit on NH35A movement?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! No they don't, but for the NH35 movements you have better options, either dagaz or yobokies. For sure you will find something you like there.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

Jtragic said:


> looks great. did you drill the lugs yourself?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


i have my watchmaker did it for me

check out his stuff: https://www.instagram.com/monteurhorloges/


----------



## jschleim18 (Jun 19, 2015)

My latest. Spectre 300 mod consists of:

Seiko SNZH55
YOBOKIES hands
YOBOKIES dial
YOBOKIES bezel insert
Crystal Times double domed sapphire crystal with blue A/R coating


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Alright, the handset is growing on me. The seconds hand in particular fits the turtle dial so well (and since the handset was taken off a seiko5, the lume matches perfectly between hands and dial indices...)


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> Damn dude...looks great. The gold chapter ring really sets it off!


Replied to the wrong post!


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> looks great. did you drill the lugs yourself?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Great Mod! what crown did you use for this?


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

Not a seiko but a mod anyway.....


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

cerialphreak said:


> That is dope! Who made the dial?


Thanks. I designed the dial- it's 2 parts, top is laser cut out of really thin aluminum sheet, about 0.15mm or 0.006".


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Here is my next project, use seiko 6138 UFO case with Seiko Navigator inner ring, SKX 007 crown with screw tube and 6309 movements










@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## cerialphreak (May 31, 2015)

Gotcha, didn't recognize your name at first! You should offer this kind of stuff on your site! Even if its just one-off stuff, it would be a refreshing alternative to the usual options.



subterfuge said:


> Thanks. I designed the dial- it's 2 parts, top is laser cut out of really thin aluminum sheet, about 0.15mm or 0.006".


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

cerialphreak said:


> Gotcha, didn't recognize your name at first! You should offer this kind of stuff on your site! Even if its just one-off stuff, it would be a refreshing alternative to the usual options.


For right now, laser stuff is a bottleneck, so I'm not pushing it. However, that will change significantly in the not too distant future.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

hi fellows, i recently modded a Seiko 6105 homage with a nh35a movement. This is my first time doing with this movement. :-s

While putting the steam back to the case, it seems misaligned and i can not set the DATE when its in the second position, it moves freely but not setting the date. 

Besides, while i screw the crown back, it keeps winding even the crown is screwing backward to the case.

i would sincerely ask for any advice/ solution / experienced which help solving this problem. 

Appreciate !


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

Bagawanta said:


> Here is my next project, use seiko 6138 UFO case with Seiko Navigator inner ring, SKX 007 crown with screw tube and 6309 movements
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good job, sir cecep. we meet here. -teddy-


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

tamtkpp said:


> Besides, while i screw the crown back, it keeps winding even the crown is screwing backward to the case.


that's just a natural function of the movement? i've never had a watch that winds that *doesn't* wind a little bit when you are screwing it in; that's the direction you have to turn it, and it's going to wind no matter what... =\


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

SKx-Sumo-Shroud - Transgender powered by ne15. 
Wears incredible good. Many thanks to John Bentley ( thetigeruk) for the great craftmanship of the shroud.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

That's very sexy.... well done


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

Little update on the 7009 mod;

Found some old citizen hands so thought about taking out the lume and polishing them up (also modded the seconds hand) No lume obviously but I like them.









EDIT; My bad Seiko hands not Citizen ;-)


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes the Stargate dial is a beauty SDGenius ..indeed


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

DocTone said:


> SKx-Sumo-Shroud - Transgender powered by ne15.
> Wears incredible good. Many thanks to John Bentley ( thetigeruk) for the great craftmanship of the shroud.
> View attachment 8364354
> View attachment 8364370


I'm brand new to modding and have an SKX on its way. I also have a 6309-7290 that I'm toying with modding. When it comes to swapping the movements, what is required to put an NE15 in the SKX case? Is it something an amateur could do, or should I leave it up to a seasoned pro?


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

Requires a new crown from another model, i dont recal which exactly, but i believe some sarb or sarg crowns can work as well as any with correct measurements found elsewhere online

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 8368530
> View attachment 8368538


Wow!! Tell us more about these 2 beauty! What dial did you use for the turtle??

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

piumach said:


> Wow!! Tell us more about these 2 beauty! What dial did you use for the turtle??
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


model on left; Stargate II w/Sumo hands, Yobokies bezel, aftermarket SKX crown, sapphire crystal, Strap Butique m22

model on rightl; SRP Turtle w/Stargate I dial, LE Sumo hands, Ridwan bezel, sapphire crystal, Uncle Seiko waffle


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Posting this because it has a Seiko movement, Baltic Shield, one of the first prototypes. I decided to keep the dial because I liked it and only swapped the hands with a set of MKII military. Here how it looks:


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Kellencs and I have been messing around with dials...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> *Kellencs and I* have been messing around with dials...


You guys selling these dials or what?
I asked Kellenics before here, but got no reply. :-(


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 8368530
> View attachment 8368538


very professional |>


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

tinpusher said:


> I'm brand new to modding and have an SKX on its way. I also have a 6309-7290 that I'm toying with modding. When it comes to swapping the movements, what is required to put an NE15 in the SKX case? Is it something an amateur could do, or should I leave it up to a seasoned pro?





Krell0 said:


> Requires a new crown from another model, i dont recal which exactly, but i believe some sarb or sarg crowns can work as well as any with correct measurements found elsewhere online
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


It's the crown from the SARB059.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## JohnDrake (Jul 4, 2014)

carlowus said:


>


Great job Carlo! You've turned that SNK809 in to a lovely military/pilot watch!


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

tinpusher said:


> I'm brand new to modding and have an SKX on its way. I also have a 6309-7290 that I'm toying with modding. When it comes to swapping the movements, what is required to put an NE15 in the SKX case? Is it something an amateur could do, or should I leave it up to a seasoned pro?


Basically it's simple:
Buy a NE15 or 6R15
Buy a stem for 4r /6r movements : Winding Stem, Seiko 351.200 (esslinger.com or cousinsuk.com)
Buy a crown, here : Seiko Crown and Stem for Men&apos;s Size Diver&apos;s SKX007 SKX009 7S26 0020 | eBay~

The buyed stem has be shortend to 16.3 mm

In case the spacer thickness of movement is only 3mm (pending the source) prepare a thin washer of 1mm or similar to Support (between movement and caseback)

What you Need: for this:
caseback opener
Dremel or saw to cut the stem / fine rasp to clean the cut 
thootpick to remove movement

thats it 

Use the search and you will find excellent desciptions and tutorials here in the Forum


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

jschleim18 said:


> My latest. Spectre 300 mod consists of:
> 
> Seiko SNZH55
> YOBOKIES hands
> ...


That's is something I am saving up for. Beautiful!!
Do you have the link for the crystal?

Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

cyberwarhol said:


> Do you have the link for the crystal?


1 Blue AR Sapphire Crystal for Seiko 5 100M SNZH55 SNZH53 SNZH51 57 59 60 More | eBay

If that doesn't come through, check your yahoo account.


----------



## jschleim18 (Jun 19, 2015)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> 1 Blue AR Sapphire Crystal for Seiko 5 100M SNZH55 SNZH53 SNZH51 57 59 60 More | eBay
> 
> If that doesn't come through, check your yahoo account.


That's the regular sapphire crystal.

The one I used is this one:

Double Dome Sapphire Crystal for Seiko 100M SNZH55 SNZH53 SNZH51 57 59 60 More | eBay

Alex from Crystal Times is the seller. He's great. He has a website but I don't think this crystal is listed on his site yet. You can message him on eBay for a better deal than what his listing price is.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

JohnDrake said:


> Great job Carlo! You've turned that SNK809 in to a lovely military/pilot watch!


Thank you for the kind words. Here is another project, similar but different, MKII no date dial and Seiko military hands:


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

helvetica said:


>


That's sexy! Blue dial and blue AR?


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

v1triol said:


> That's sexy! Blue dial and blue AR?


thank you, black dial and purple AR


----------



## Rankiryu (Aug 13, 2015)

carlowus said:


> Thank you for the kind words. Here is another project, similar but different, MKII no date dial and Seiko military hands:


What is the second hand?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

SKX007‬
coin edge bezel
green ceramic bezel insert
Dagaz‬ super dome smoke ‪sapphire
NH36 movement
Dagaz black Heliox dial
Yobokies‬ 2015 ‪Tuna‬ hands
polished stainless chapter ring


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

I am not digging the green bezel, but otherwise one of the nicest 007 mods I have seen. Well done, sir!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A TC Pan-Am with black bezel

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

helvetica said:


> thank you, black dial and purple AR


Where did you get a crystal with purple AR? Thanks


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

v1triol said:


> Where did you get a crystal with purple AR? Thanks


From Alex @crystaltimes.net


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> Kellencs and I have been messing around with dials...





Chronopolis said:


> You guys selling these dials or what?
> I asked Kellenics before here, but got no reply. :-(


Sorry for not getting back. And I'm kcoops here, kellencs on instagram. 
I may be selling dials in the future, I'm still doing a lot of experimentation as far as finishing and general fabrication goes. These are not pad printed, so I have to get creative.


----------



## femto (Dec 14, 2015)

My latest mod:

- Bead-blast SKX009 case
- Dagaz dial
- kontrolsports hands
- One.Second.Closer Shark bezel
- One.Second.Closer London/Tokyo GMT insert
- NATO Supreme 'Crimson' strap


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> View attachment 8387578
> 
> 
> SKX007‬
> ...


Hi. Love the way the ceramic meets the crystal. I guess this is an Artifice completed watch from the crown with a DLW insert. You may have covered this somewhere before but I would be really interested to know how he/you got the ceramic to meet the crystal so well. Thanks


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SDGenius said:


>


Did you make the video?

If so, where does one get that bezel for the Turtle?
I was under the impression there wasn't any... yet.

The availability of a custom coin bezel would mos def tip me over into buying a Turtle now.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Did you make the video?
> 
> If so, where does one get that bezel for the Turtle?
> I was under the impression there wasn't any... yet.
> ...


Yeah, I make the videos, I posted a video focusing on the Turtle mod about 2 pages back. In the video, I mention that the bezel was made by Ridwan


----------



## gman44116 (Apr 10, 2010)

Is that Harry's small font bezel insert? Who's crystal and is it a double dome? Looks fantastic



helvetica said:


>


----------



## Rommel Rajaguguk (Jul 21, 2015)

I really, really love this...Perfect combo!!!



subterfuge said:


> View attachment 8387586
> 
> View attachment 8387578
> 
> ...


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

subterfuge said:


> View attachment 8387586
> 
> View attachment 8387570
> 
> ...


Nice bezel! where's it from?


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

I really REALLY love the Stargate mod - but with the MM hands. Outstanding.



Chronopolis said:


> Did you make the video?
> 
> If so, where does one get that bezel for the Turtle?
> I was under the impression there wasn't any... yet.
> ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

humphrj said:


> Hi. Love the way the ceramic meets the crystal. I guess this is an Artifice completed watch from the crown with a DLW insert. You may have covered this somewhere before but I would be really interested to know how he/you got the ceramic to meet the crystal so well. Thanks


The Dagaz super dome / double dome crystal has a strong curve to it that meets up with the sloped bezel inserts quite nicely.

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 8368530
> View attachment 8368538


Beautiful! More pics of the turtle please!

Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Just revitalized this buddy with a flat ceramic non-rolex-wannabe insert.


















































I am so happy how such a small mod makes a big difference. Lume on a pearl matches the stock Seiko lume perfectly.


----------



## de_link (Apr 18, 2016)

I did not want to create a new thread just for this, but I'm really hoping I can get some advice from y'all:

I want to put blue hands on the SARB035.










I can't do the mod myself (never done one before). What is the best way to achieve this?

Any advice on where to purchase the hands or if you guys can recommend anyone who could do such a mod.

I would get the SARY055 but I don't like the day-date


----------



## LF78 (Mar 16, 2016)

v1triol said:


> Just revitalized this buddy with a flat ceramic non-rolex-wannabe insert.


Fantastic! Source?😉


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

LF78 said:


> Fantastic! Source?


DLW Watches

Seems to be sold out now, but IIRC that was first batch.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

de_link said:


> I would get the SARY055 but I don't like the day-date


It has Kanji days at least, don't know if that does anything for you but it's a cool feature for some =)

I'd love the SARB a little more if it had Kanji days, but i'm fine with either day/date or just date on pretty much any watch. what i don't like is _no day\no date_, which is still favored by a lot =)


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

- post deleted, sorry guys! -


----------



## Cauchy (May 18, 2015)

crappysurfer said:


>


That is sweet. Did you do the engraving yourself?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> It has Kanji days at least, don't know if that does anything for you but it's a cool feature for some =)
> 
> I'd love the SARB a little more if it had Kanji days, but i'm fine with either day/date or just date on pretty much any watch. what i don't like is _no day\no date_, which is still favored by a lot =)


I love the Kanji. I bought mine without the blue hands.


----------



## peterbar77 (Feb 19, 2016)

Vintage Citizen Automatic


----------



## peterbar77 (Feb 19, 2016)

Vintage Citizen Crystal Seven


----------



## peterbar77 (Feb 19, 2016)

Retro Seiko 5


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

dZeak said:


> I am not digging the green bezel, but otherwise one of the nicest 007 mods I have seen. Well done, sir!


Yeah I went back and forth with green, blue, black. The green seems to be really popular, and that was what I had originally gotten those components for, though the guy who wanted it never pulled the trigger.



humphrj said:


> Hi. Love the way the ceramic meets the crystal. I guess this is an Artifice completed watch from the crown with a DLW insert. You may have covered this somewhere before but I would be really interested to know how he/you got the ceramic to meet the crystal so well. Thanks


Thank you- it's earlier in the thread. This particular insert wasn't from DLW, but I have used his & others. The ceramic insert has to be ground to open up the inner diameter to fit with the super dome sapphire. I use a combination of a lathe, dremel with diamond bur, water, an extra helping of caution.



tommyblas said:


> Nice bezel! where's it from?


The bezel itself is from Crystal Times. Insert is an aftermarket submariner part.


----------



## flyinglotus1983 (Jan 9, 2016)

dZeak said:


> I am not digging the green bezel, but otherwise one of the nicest 007 mods I have seen. Well done, sir!


I disagree, I think the green is fantastic. Well done all around.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> The bezel itself is from Crystal Times. Insert is an aftermarket submariner part.


i've been using crystal times bezels, but the rubber gaskets (or lack of) is a bit maddening. where is everyone getting theirs? i go dagaz, but the standard 007 gasket offering may be a tad small for this bezel...thinking of going 6309 gasket instead?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

The Watcher said:


> i've been using crystal times bezels, but the rubber gaskets (or lack of) is a bit maddening. where is everyone getting theirs? i go dagaz, but the standard 007 gasket offering may be a tad small for this bezel...thinking of going 6309 gasket instead?


 I usually use the stock ones. If you're working without the original, 34.5mm x 0.7mm gaskets are the size to get, though I can never find them, so either 35 or 34. Maybe I'll try a 35 with a CT bezel. I do have some new whitish/clear gaskets from Jake that I need to try out also.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Decided this witch out the Dagaz MM hands with some from a SNZF. I just couldn't handle the different brightness of the lume between them and the dial.


----------



## LoveMachine (Jun 23, 2015)

My modded Seiko SKX031. Replaced the crystal, hands, and bezel. I am very happy with how it turned out!


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

The Watcher said:


> i've been using crystal times bezels, but the rubber gaskets (or lack of) is a bit maddening. where is everyone getting theirs? i go dagaz, but the standard 007 gasket offering may be a tad small for this bezel...thinking of going 6309 gasket instead?


you can get some with seikostain/One second closer on ebay.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

cedric1918 said:


> you can get some with seikostain/One second closer on ebay.


- i follow seikostain closely and was unaware that he was selling rubber bezel insert gaskets. link?


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

The Watcher said:


> - i follow seikostain closely and was unaware that he was selling rubber bezel insert gaskets. link?


He usually sends a few when you purchase a bezel...often a few different thicknesses so that you can get the best fit/tension with the new bezel and your watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

ah, the other poster misunderstood my question - i'm trying to source rubber bezel gaskets that fit the crystaltimes bezels, not the seikostain ones.



JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> He usually sends a few when you purchase a bezel...often a few different thicknesses so that you can get the best fit/tension with the new bezel and your watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

SKX6309 with DrSeikoStain AR blue domed sapphire and brushed case and bezel.


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

007 Sumo (by yobokies). Will try to post more pics soon...


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

stealth black 007 dial
black day/date
dagaz handset/chapter
crystaltimes bezel
yobokies spectre insert
strapcode 007/brushed/polish center


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

The Watcher said:


> View attachment 8456010
> 
> 
> stealth black 007 dial
> ...


Sweet. Love that bezel insert.


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

Quick insert swap


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A simple custom built.

























Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SSA model - 4R37 movement, with a 24 hr counter - got rid of that.
An old Dagaz dial - no date.
Some leftover Gold Hands

It's got that "Halios" vibe, bcz of the double crown, so, I call it "Halboy."


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> SSA model - 4R37 movement, with a 24 hr counter - got rid of that.
> An old Dagaz dial - no date.
> Some leftover Gold Hands
> 
> ...


I like it. Funny timing. I just became aware of and intrigued by the green SSA179 this morning. I think the case, bezel, crowns and "countdown" ring are all interesting. It is pretty cool how the 9 letters in "COUNTDOWN" replace 9 of the tick marks on the inner ring.

How did you get rid of the 24 hr counter? With the hand removed, does the rest fit under the new dial?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

3WR said:


> I like it. Funny timing. I just became aware of and intrigued by the green SSA179 this morning. I think the case, bezel, crowns and "countdown" ring are all interesting. It is pretty cool how the 9 letters in "COUNTDOWN" replace 9 of the tick marks on the inner ring.
> 
> *How did you get rid of the 24 hr counter? With the hand removed, does the rest fit under the new dial?*


It's a nicer watch than the average bear. 

1. Two ways: You can remove the pinion. Or, you can file the pinion down.
2. Dial fits only if you remove said pinion.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Hallo together.

Here a SRP263 based mod:

- dial and rehaut from Dagaz
- hands from SNZG13
- NH35 movement 
- camouflage cordura strap









Little changes on my 007:

- return to original rehaut
- hands from a SRP515


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

My newly made soxa! Just love that dial and hands!










/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

LoveMachine said:


> My modded Seiko SKX031. Replaced the crystal, hands, and bezel. I am very happy with how it turned out![iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=8443874&d=1465942962"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing. Been contemplating getting one of these. This may have pushed me far enough.


----------



## Leninreddy0 (Jun 19, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Leninreddy0 (Jun 19, 2016)

TYPE G's BABY MONSTER , PAGE 311 , #3107

Can u please tell me the watch model and the mod u got it made ? Im literally dying to know . I just got registered myself here just to ask u this . THAT IS SEXY WATCH . Awesome looking . PLEASE IGNORE MY MADNESS for posting this .im a newbie and the forum doesnt allow me yet to post that image pic , Thank you


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

tinpusher said:


> I'm brand new to modding and have an SKX on its way. I also have a 6309-7290 that I'm toying with modding. When it comes to swapping the movements, what is required to put an NE15 in the SKX case? Is it something an amateur could do, or should I leave it up to a seasoned pro?





Krell0 said:


> Requires a new crown from another model, i dont recal which exactly, but i believe some sarb or sarg crowns can work as well as any with correct measurements found elsewhere online
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk





Leninreddy0 said:


> TYPE G's BABY MONSTER , PAGE 311 , #3107
> 
> Can u please tell me the watch model and the mod u got it made ? Im literally dying to know . I just got registered myself here just to ask u this . THAT IS SEXY WATCH . Awesome looking . PLEASE IGNORE MY MADNESS for posting this .im a newbie and the forum doesnt allow me yet to post that image pic , Thank you


The base model is the SNK809. He put a Monster dial in there but I'm not so sure about the hands.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> SSA model -
> 
> View attachment 8476506


never seen this 'family' before, i looked at a couple. i LOVE the actual stock hour/minute hands, look like vintage dive hands. Well modded, very interesting!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> never seen this 'family' before, i looked at a couple. i LOVE the actual stock hour/minute hands, look like vintage dive hands. Well modded, very interesting!


Thanks for the kind words
.
Yes, the SSA series 179, -81, -83 came in a very nicely proportioned case + retro hands. 
The Internal bezel crown @ 2 is, of course, worthless, as it spins too freely. 
I had to dental floss that mutha to keep it from rotating too freely. Now it's fine.

The 24 hr counter - I am not a hater, as many here seem to be. 
But on this one, I really wanted to use it with that dial, so I got rid of the pinion.

As for those retro hands, I am using them right now, re-doing an old Monster mod.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Green mokume gane dial fluorescing under black light


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Only change for dial color and insert bezel in to blue









@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Bagawanta said:


> Only change for dial color and insert bezel in to blue
> 
> @noormaniart | www.noormania.com


Hows the lume of this dial ?


----------



## grigoriyk (May 24, 2011)

My 7002 mod:
New movement 7s26 
New crown
Dial "Helo" from dagaz
Hands hour & minute like "panerai luminor gmt" from dagaz
second hand- from eBay, for 0030-0050 models


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

grigoriyk said:


> My 7002 mod:
> New movement 7s26
> New crown
> Dial "Helo" from dagaz
> ...


That's clean

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

New coin edge bezel for my 007 (from Poland):

























Maybe it's finished ...

Summarizing:

- SKX007K1 from Rakuten
- black day wheel
- super engineer bracelet from StrapCode
- thick domed sapphire from Dagaz
- hands from SRP515
- bezel from Dr, Seikostain
- bezel insert from Yobokies


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

grigoriyk said:


> My 7002 mod:
> New movement 7s26
> New crown
> Dial "Helo" from dagaz
> ...


Curious to know how you fit a 7s26 in that case. I have a dead 7002 movement that I'd like to replace.


----------



## grigoriyk (May 24, 2011)

laff79 said:


> Curious to know how you fit a 7s26 in that case. I have a dead 7002 movement that I'd like to replace.


7s26 has the same construction as 7002, only small differences.
There is only one problem, set up a dial. You should change location of the dial mounting legs, or stick it. And use a dial without the date window, because you can't align it with the date wheel.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

My heartfelt thanks to two members with Rocky Mountain size generosity in sending me this dial (and one more in another design): *kcoops* and *xAEROPLANEx*.

I re-did an old Frankenmonster mod, because this dial is absolutely perfect for it.
With this mod, I hope I did justice to their fine work.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

That looks fantastic!! Well done!


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh hell yeah! That looks killer! Very nice job.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

I think the 011 is totally out of focus .I reactivated mine for the summer and played with some minor mods,like handset, double domed sapphire and orange alu chapterring


----------



## R2rs (Oct 22, 2011)

humphrj said:


> View attachment 8464530
> 
> View attachment 8464546
> View attachment 8464562


Wow, this is nice one! Vintage! What's under it? Same omega?


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

R2rs said:


> Wow, this is nice one! Vintage! What's under it? Same omega?


Thanks.
All parts from yobokies. The watch underneath is the inspiration - a new Omega Seamaster 300 master co-axial Spectre edition as worn in Spectre by Daniel Craig.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

This was restored rather than mod.
It had a broken keyless works, broken crown where threads were done. Replaced the movement with a brand new one FHF909 and the original was FHF908, I donno what are the differences between both movements other than the day wheel color.
New crown that actually screws in and new second hand.

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*








Started life as a 007, now stealthed out by Artifice Horoworks.


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Just curious: Would anyone consider this "Blasphemous"? I got this from a fellow forum member. The bezel insert, dial, and hands are modded, obviously. Blue AR Sapphire crystal. WJean "Willard" strap. I think it's tasteful, given that most enthusiasts think of "Apocalypse Now", when they see a 6105-8110.


----------



## Kurkan (Jun 23, 2016)

Skx009 with the Batman gmt inner bezel. Now waiting for the super oyster milet braclet. First mod for me, the bezel didnt shut as it was before. Bit afraid to use it under water right now. Closes as im pressing down but just flexes up again. Any thoughts on using it under water?


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

I think these photos are all new to this thread. Apologies if you've seen anything before.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Kurkan said:


> Skx009 with the Batman gmt inner bezel. Now waiting for the super oyster milet braclet. First mod for me, the bezel didnt shut as it was before. Bit afraid to use it under water right now. Closes as im pressing down but just flexes up again. Any thoughts on using it under water?


What do you mean 'shut' like before? The entire bezel assembly and insert have zero impact on water resistance. All external. Do you mean the insert sticks up taller than the factory one? Or that the fit is slightly different?

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Senior moment - I think I've posted this one but......
6309-7040 Soxa mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



AT1984 said:


> Just curious: Would anyone consider this "Blasphemous"? I got this from a fellow forum member. The bezel insert, dial, and hands are modded, obviously. Blue AR Sapphire crystal. WJean "Willard" strap. I think it's tasteful, given that most enthusiasts think of "Apocalypse Now", when they see a 6105-8110.
> View attachment 8533490


I think it's pretty sweet, personally, and probably something that I would consider doing myself as well if I didn't have the original dial, hands, etc. Those parts can get pretty price and are hard to find. Two thumbs up on this end, I think it's very tasteful.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Condor97 said:


> I think it's pretty sweet, personally, and probably something that I would consider doing myself as well if I didn't have the original dial, hands, etc. Those parts can get pretty price and are hard to find. Two thumbs up on this end, I think it's very tasteful.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thanks, Condor97. I appreciate it. I thought (for about 2 seconds) about maybe trying going back to OEM, but, nope.

Allen


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Crystal Times double domed sapphire crystal, black day/date wheels. All installed by Duarte @ NEWW.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

A few of the latest using my Barebones dials.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



AT1984 said:


> Just curious: Would anyone consider this "Blasphemous"? I got this from a fellow forum member. The bezel insert, dial, and hands are modded, obviously. Blue AR Sapphire crystal. WJean "Willard" strap. I think it's tasteful, given that most enthusiasts think of "Apocalypse Now", when they see a 6105-8110.


Very tempted to get a watch from fellow WUS member 'ttsugar' and do this. Plus you get a 4R36 hacking/handwinding movement.


----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

..


----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

SKX007 with SRP637 dial and sea urchin hr/min hands, and planet ocean bezel insert. I actually like how the SKX007 second hand looks with the matching black-out rear side, so I kept it.


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



humphrj said:


> Very tempted to get a watch from fellow WUS member 'ttsugar' and do this. Plus you get a 4R36 hacking/handwinding movement.


Me, too.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Phoenix0A said:


> SKX007 with SRP637 dial and sea urchin hr/min hands, and planet ocean bezel insert. I actually like how the SKX007 second hand looks with the matching black-out rear side, so I kept it.


v nice, like "Planet Monster 2016" or something =)


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 8491226


Fantastic! Details please.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Phoenix0A said:


> SKX007 with SRP637 dial and sea urchin hr/min hands, and planet ocean bezel insert. I actually like how the SKX007 second hand looks with the matching black-out rear side, so I kept it.


I agree on the second hand

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

Put my skx on a nato that I forgot I had (csw). Complemented the green tint of the sumo hands better than anything else I put it on


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## garrapata (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## Vingard (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Vingard (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Vingard (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## csa6099 (May 8, 2016)

Just asking all those dome sapphire crystal mods. Will it still maintain the original water resistance?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

so who's got some sources for beat up skx's?? I stupidly dawdled on one on ebay and ended up missing out.
Want to build/mod one but can't justify the current market rate of a new SKX when the case is pretty much the only thing I'll be using.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Uberyk said:


> so who's got some sources for beat up skx's?? I stupidly dawdled on one on ebay and ended up missing out.
> Want to build/mod one but can't justify the current market rate of a new SKX when the case is pretty much the only thing I'll be using.


eBays about all I found and for cheap it's usually a 6309 from Loy not an SKX. Skx's just aren't out there. if I knew that they were going to dry up I wouldn't have sold off as many as I did. Gone are the days of $125 watches from seiko3s 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Jtragic said:


> eBays about all I found and for cheap it's usually a 6309 from Loy not an SKX. Skx's just aren't out there. if I knew that they were going to dry up I wouldn't have sold off as many as I did. Gone are the days of $125 watches from seiko3s
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm seeing some used ones being posted for barely less than what they were going for new about a year ago...


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Here's one I've been wanting to do for a while...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

csa6099 said:


> Just asking all those dome sapphire crystal mods. Will it still maintain the original water resistance?


as long as done properly, and passes the pressure test!


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

jomal66 said:


> Here's one I've been wanting to do for a while...
> View attachment 8574674


Nice Job - I thought about doing the same to my Orange Monster. Who did the coating?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jomal66 (Dec 3, 2010)

Jack @ IWW did all the work. Very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

SKX007 Mod: Dagaz Soxa dial, Ladder hands, brushed chapter ring, big number bezel insert. Blue AR Sapphire domed crystal. The bezel insert slants with the dome of the crystal.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

"HydroStar"

SNKM63
Seiko Stargate Dial
Ofrei screw-in crown
Dagaz Hour, Minutes, 
Ofrei seconds
Cincy StrapWorks blue NATO


----------



## cerialphreak (May 31, 2015)

Very nice, I assume the crown doesn't actually screw into anything?


xAEROPLANEx said:


> "HydroStar"
> 
> SNKM63
> Seiko Stargate Dial
> ...


----------



## csa6099 (May 8, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> as long as done properly, and passes the pressure test!


Does those dome crystal comes with its gasket or seal? Or i can use back the original gasket / seals? Or is it better to change new one if we change the crystal?

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Why on earth would one add a screw-in crown if it doesn't screw in?

:-s:-s:-s

I suppose I could have been more clear and said "Crown and tube". My apologies.



cerialphreak said:


> I assume the crown doesn't actually screw into anything?


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

brawijaya80 said:


> View attachment 8591354
> 
> 
> View attachment 8591362


Ok details, please...on the bronze model...

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Ok details, please...on the bronze model...
> 
> Time to make the donuts...


Please visit my thread... 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-turtle-bronzo-progress-2942418.html


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> "HydroStar"
> 
> SNKM63
> Seiko Stargate Dial
> ...


Where can we get a Stargate dial?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

brawijaya80 said:


> Please visit my thread...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-turtle-bronzo-progress-2942418.html












Wow!!!!! So total cost to make one would be what??

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

brawijaya80 said:


> Please visit my thread...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/my-turtle-bronzo-progress-2942418.html


Sure would love that bezel on an SKX007.....

Time to make the donuts...


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Seiko Monster Mod ...

... Yobokies Dial and Hands ...

... Bead Blast by Motor City ...*
*
... Maratac Two Piece 20mm Black Nylon Strap ...
*​*
















*


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

First real mod. Sapphire crystal and mm300 style hands. 
Went well, except the first try at the hands they didn't line up. Second time I realized the date changed at 5:30. Oh well, I'll see if I can live with it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Seiko SKX007 + Dagaz Black/Blue "Batman" Bezel insert + Strapcode Super Jubilee Bracelet.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo Turtle


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Buy a Stargate and use the dial in another watch. That's the only way I know. It's a cool watch, with a fantastic case, and lots of possibility for modding.

I've got a black one currently, and the dial is going to be swapped with something else...



skylinegtr_34 said:


> Where can we get a Stargate dial?


----------



## Gudbrandsen (Mar 16, 2016)

My latest mod.

SKX171 with Yobokies coin edge bezel, ceramic bezel insert and Mercedes hands from DLW.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SKX007 mod

White Alpinist

Sarb035 dial (reduced) and H/M hands, Magneto (Dagaz) second hand, Sarb059 bezel insert, silver brushed chapter ring, Bubble dome sapphire.

Murphy coin edge bezel or original? Black croco strap with Seiko deployant clasp or an oyster with Seiko clasp?
Bah, let's see ;-)









My big thanks to Rob van Herpt for the original parts, his perseverance and skills. Grazie Rob!


----------



## jfo2010 (May 25, 2015)

Seeing some cool stuff here guys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

3050 case with 7009 movement, Seiko 5 7s26 military dial. Dial feet had to be clipped, Seiko and 5 logo removed on a 18mm nato.

Took about 10 minutes.


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

like it better on a solid link bracelet


----------



## cerialphreak (May 31, 2015)

Nice! Who makes the bracelet?



hydrobloke said:


> like it better on a solid link bracelet


----------



## jaeiger (Mar 9, 2014)

At the gym with my mil-explorer mod. Tempted to throw on a mark XII style dial from dagaz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

hydrobloke said:


> 3050 case with 7009 movement, Seiko 5 7s26 military dial. Dial feet had to be clipped, Seiko and 5 logo removed on a 18mm nato.
> 
> Took about 10 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 8609698


Nice bracelet, but I think on your wrist it looks better with the NATO.


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

cerialphreak said:


> Nice! Who makes the bracelet?


Bought it from eBay awhile ago, can't remember sorry. Needed some slight modding to fit though ;-)


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

SNZH Mod, parts from Yobokies


----------



## jaeiger (Mar 9, 2014)

Made one last, slight modification to my mod watch this Canada day morning - hand-applied a circular brushed finish to the bezel with some Scotchbrite. Really liking how this last, small detail has transformed it into the toolish aesthetic I've been after - maybe I'll actually start wearing this thing regularly now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

Okay last nights pictures were a bit quick and dirty. Also swapped out the second hand to something more fitting! Some better ones oh and I thought I had seen my bracelet before...

Better pics;

























...and the bracelet looks like a homage to this..


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

Finally finished my simple mod. Snk809 with yobokies dial and stock hands. Clipped the counter weight and painted the stock second hand. I wanted less busy than stock for my work watch and this is absolutely exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## EL_GEEk (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*










SNZH MOD
Dial: Dagaz
Minute & Hour Hand: Ofrei
Second Hand: Dagaz
Bezel Insert: Dagaz
Strap: Cheapestnatostraps

I had some spare parts and some time.

"Life is too short, buy all the watches you like"

Follow me on IG: @EL_GEEK


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm quite pleased with my first harrowing experience with a crystal replacement: SKX007 case and movement, Dagaz dark blue FFF dial and BB bezel insert (lume pip from SKX), SKX007 H & M hands, SKX173 second hand, and Dr. Seikostain AR sapphire domed crystal and brushed chapter ring.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Post your mods here =>*

A match in heaven.

@Phoenix0A is both the Bezel insert and Dial having the similar blue tone ?



Phoenix0A said:


> SKX007 case and movement, Dagaz dark blue FFF dial and BB bezel insert (lume pip from SKX), SKX007 H & M hands, SKX173 second hand, and Dr. Seikostain AR sapphire domed crystal and brushed chapter ring.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks! The blues are very close. The middle picture is most representative, but different lighting and glare from the blue AR coating plays with the blue of the dial.



Kermit e Froggy said:


> A match in heaven.
> 
> @Phoenix0A is both the Bezel insert and Dial having the similar blue tone ?
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

c5k0 said:


> Happy Canada Day!


Love that hand set! where did you get them?


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> Happy Canada Day!


So sweet! Dial details?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

anyone need seiko 6309 bezel gaskets?
ordered from dagaz by mistake and need to re-order 007's.
first to pm get's em.
usa addresses only - don't want to hassle with international forms on a simple envelope package.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

hydrobloke said:


> Love that hand set! where did you get them?


Hands are from Dagaz. It's a mix and match from 2 different sets and second hands - which I no longer see on his website.  I hope they come back.



Boogey Man said:


> So sweet! Dial details?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Dial is a 28.5mm Swiss ETA dial from eBay.


----------



## cbethanc (Apr 23, 2015)

First mod. First post. Like everyone else here, I've been inspired and encouraged by this thread and its supportive and knowledgeable subscribers. Thanks to all for your posts. I'll contribute to the knowledge base - as soon as I figure something out that hasn't already been posted here.
































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Type-1 (Apr 12, 2016)

cbethanc said:


> First mod. First post. Like everyone else here, I've been inspired and encouraged by this thread and its supportive and knowledgeable subscribers. Thanks to all for your posts. I'll contribute to the knowledge base - as soon as I figure something out that hasn't already been posted here.
> View attachment 8630290
> View attachment 8630298
> View attachment 8630306
> ...


Looks stunning, what are the mods and from where you took them!!!

Send from my iPhone


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Gudbrandsen said:


> My latest mod.
> 
> SKX171 with Yobokies coin edge bezel, ceramic bezel insert and Mercedes hands from DLW.
> 
> ...


Looks very good  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## cbethanc (Apr 23, 2015)

Type-1 said:


> Looks stunning, what are the mods and from where you took them!!!
> 
> Send from my iPhone


Thanks so much.

Everything other than base and strap is from Jake (Dagaz).

Base - snzh55

Dial - BB-TRIBUTE-PROJECT DIAL BLACK/SILVER 3:00

Hands - SNOWFLAKE SILVER
SUPERLUMINOVA

Bezel insert - VINGTAGE RED T SUB-STYLE INSERT- FOR SNZH

Crystal - SNZH 1:1 with AR

Strap is a Maratac Zulu. 20mm shown. 22mm incoming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

This is too pretty to not share it. I'm working on a 6309 conversion to quartz. Still awaiting some gaskets so all work has stopped, but the domed crystal and new bezel/bezel insert is done. I can't stop admiring it.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Swapped the guts between an SRP and a FFF.

Dagaz Helios
Dagaz Hands
StrapCo leather NATO.

The leftover FFF dial and hands don't really suit the SRP case. Any suggestions for a 3 o'clock case to drop it in?


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> "HydroStar"
> 
> SNKM63
> Seiko Stargate Dial
> ...


Looks great! Love everything about this watch especially the Stargate dial. Who know those would take off in popularity that way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

undertheradar said:


>


Very Nice!

Lemme guess; newest Monster dial, MM300 hands (I think that's what they are), domed sapphire crystal in the newest version of a baby tuna, right?


----------



## kaneloacsta (Jun 15, 2016)

Does anyone know where I could source an SNKF11 dial? I'm planning a mod and absolutely love this dial. I guess I would settle for a SARG009, but really like the day/date of the SNKF11. 
BTW neither Harold or Jake have it.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

dsbe90 said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> Lemme guess; newest Monster dial, MM300 hands (I think that's what they are), domed sapphire crystal in the newest version of a baby tuna, right?


I think it's the stock dial with Stargate hands.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

kaneloacsta said:


> Does anyone know where I could source an SNKF11 dial? I'm planning a mod and absolutely love this dial. I guess I would settle for a SARG009, but really like the day/date of the SNKF11.
> BTW neither Harold or Jake have it.


The sarg009 dial is 31,5mm diameter, pay attention, most common Seiko cases accept 28,5mm

You are right, the snkf011 dial is great!!
Here's mine in a skx case


----------



## kaneloacsta (Jun 15, 2016)

LeeMorgan said:


> The sarg009 dial is 31,5mm diameter, pay attention, most common Seiko cases accept 28,5mm
> 
> You are right, the snkf011 dial is great!!
> Here's mine in a skx case
> ...


Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Modded my Orange Monster with Fuller dial and plongeur hands. SE II bracelet makes this look like an expensive micro brand.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

laff79 said:


> Modded my Orange Monster with Fuller dial and plongeur hands. SE II bracelet makes *this look like an expensive micro brand*.


Excellent combo!

But ***** man, don't tell that to people! :-d

Another "expensive Micro brand" : ;-)


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Simple mod on my Armida A8, changing original minute hand with one from Harold:

























;-) I like it!!!


----------



## Type-1 (Apr 12, 2016)

laff79 said:


> Modded my Orange Monster with Fuller dial and plongeur hands. SE II bracelet makes this look like an expensive micro brand.


Nice mod. Im looking For The se ll For my srp639. Which one did you get? Does it match the case nicely? I see that there are brushed one and sandblasted. And so many different ones.

Thanks

Send from my iPhone


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Type-1 said:


> Nice mod. Im looking For The se ll For my srp639. Which one did you get? Does it match the case nicely? I see that there are brushed one and sandblasted. And so many different ones.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Send from my iPhone


Thanks! I got the brushed one from Strapcode. It matches very nicely. Comes with polished sides that I brushed myself to give it a more rugged, tool look.


----------



## Conrador (May 31, 2016)

Hey guys,

I've been spending a lot of time and attention to detail on a SKX009 mod, and the parts are coming in fast. 
I decided to go with Yobokies Chisel bracelet, but upon doing some research in the forum, I'm worried as I couldn't find any positive feedback on it. Some said that the all around 22mm width makes it too heavy, and a few complained about the quality of the clasp :/

The bracelet:









With that said, I was wondering what you guys think might be the best bet for a bracelet. Might intent is to have something comfortable yet that doesn't match a sub too much, hence why I'm having doubts about going with the Superoyster bracelets. Are those so amazing that will be worth it regardless?

Here's what it is looking like so far (still waiting on dagaz double dome crystal, CT coin edge, polished chapter ring)

















Please recommend me the perfect bracelet! :-!


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks wonderful!

Proving once again that there are so many hands that look a million times better on that dial than stock.



jtaka1 said:


>


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Conrador said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been spending a lot of time and attention to detail on a SKX009 mod, and the parts are coming in fast.
> I decided to go with Yobokies Chisel bracelet, but upon doing some research in the forum, I'm worried as I couldn't find any positive feedback on it. Some said that the all around 22mm width makes it too heavy, and a few complained about the quality of the clasp :/
> ...


Black NATO always - or a black leather strap with gray threading.

David


----------



## Conrador (May 31, 2016)

Thanks David,

I got a few natos so I'll be rocking a black nato and a dark blue nato from time to time for sure, but I still want to have a SS bracelet for this watch. All other ones went to leather/nato so I want to have a steel bracelet one. 

I might go with strapcode's endmill 22 to 18mm version.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Conrador said:


> Thanks David,
> 
> I got a few natos so I'll be rocking a black nato and a dark blue nato from time to time for sure, but I still want to have a SS bracelet for this watch. All other ones went to leather/nato so I want to have a steel bracelet one.
> 
> I might go with strapcode's endmill 22 to 18mm version.


So you want a rounded feel or a squared-off edgier feel?

Maybe look at the Super Engineer Type II from Strapcode? The squared off links would look great on that watch. It's 22mm all the way, though....









David


----------



## Conrador (May 31, 2016)

David,

I love that one, and it was my first choice, but the more I looked at it, the more I feel that it doesn't flow w/ the case's design as well as the SuperOyster and the President/Endmill. Looks a bit too aggressive for the direction that I'm going with for this project

The more I look at the Endmill, the more I feel that it might be the one. Here's a member's mod with it. Looks very good IMO


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

HUGE lover of the Endmill, so that's a great choice.....


Conrador said:


> David,
> 
> I love that one, and it was my first choice, but the more I looked at it, the more I feel that it doesn't flow w/ the case's design as well as the SuperOyster and the President/Endmill. Looks a bit too aggressive for the direction that I'm going with for this project
> 
> ...


----------



## docnegro (Jun 18, 2014)

Here's my SNZH.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## grigoriyk (May 24, 2011)

My 7020
Seiko tuna hands from eBay jfm_watches.
Custom silver sunburst dial from eBay ajuicet.
Zulu strap from eBay Dr.seikostan


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

Mad max Seiko mod, started life as a non working 5h23 7a90.

Fitted a Vx43 Quartz movement onto a trimmed 007 dial, modded stem and crown.

20mm grey Nato.

It's not pretty but it's works well. Only made to see if I could get the VX43 to fit in the case!

Disregard the 200m WR as this thing is about as waterproof as a teabag :-d


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*



Conrador said:


> David,
> 
> I love that one, and it was my first choice, but the more I looked at it, the more I feel that it doesn't flow w/ the case's design as well as the SuperOyster and the President/Endmill. Looks a bit too aggressive for the direction that I'm going with for this project
> 
> ...


That yobokies Chisel looks awesome! Never saw that one before. Hmmmm...

Anyway, the endmill type bracelet is always a classy choice. Here's mine:


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Here is my take (updated)

With the help of :
_
Rob @ monsterwatches_
Black day wheel (french)
SRP227 dial
_
Dr. Seikostain/One second Closer - eBay_
Polished stainless steel chapter ring
Coin shark "cold steel" bezel

_Dagaz_
Planet Ocean insert

_Strapcode_
Super oyster bracelet

_Crystaltimes_
Double domed sapphire with blue AR

_eBay_
Sea urchin hands









And the famous night shot


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Does anyone know where I could pick up a SKX171 dial? I'm looking to go stealth with an SKX009 mod and love the simplicity of the white 200m on the 171


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lenameishme (Jun 19, 2016)

Just completed with a SKX171 Base

Bezel: Stock SKX171 bezel
Crystal: Double domed Saphire crystal with Blue AR on the underside
Chapter ring: Dagaz Polished Silver chapter ring
Hands: Dagaz Ocean Silver Superluminova
Dial: Ajuicet Dark Blue sunburst dial 4:00 w/date window
Strap: Strapcode super oyster







Different angle







Lume shot







Try on black ceramic bezel. What do you guys think about this look? Any other recommendation for bezel?


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Just bought another dead skx for modding fodder! If anyone has a spare 7s26 movement they want to offload, let me know, its one of various things on my shopping list!


----------



## calibra3 (Jan 18, 2016)

Before and after


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

An explorer-ranger type mod for a friend.
Snxs base
Relumed ofrei hands
Barebones dial
Barebones leather strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onosendai (Jul 9, 2016)

*SKX779 mod

*


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

009 with new bezel (Dr.Seikostain):


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

I've enjoyed following this thread and finally gave it a shot myself. My first mod is an SNZH55 with dial, hands, insert from Dagaz. I can't decide which strap works the best.


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

3WR said:


> I've enjoyed following this thread and finally gave it a shot myself. My first mod is an SNZH55 with dial, hands, insert from Dagaz. I can't decide which strap works the best.
> 
> View attachment 8703554
> View attachment 8703562
> ...


I would go with the bracelet (my personal favourite at the moment)


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

Played around with the 7a90 case tonight. Removed the crown guards (by hand with a file) and polished up the old knackered bezel insert ;-)

Filed case with polished insert fitted.









VX43 movement fitted in case.









And finally all back together...









...next is working out how to fit a jumbo crown :think:


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

New turtle srp Stargate mod









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Falco 67 said:


> 009 with new bezel (Dr.Seikostain):
> 
> View attachment 8702018
> 
> ...


I have ordered a new bezel insert ... dark orange (photo from seller):









I hope that i can show it next week.


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Seiko 5 dial
Hands, inner bezel from Dagaz
Shaphire from Crystaltimes
Bezel from onesecondcloser
Polished case


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Guys. I just got my 1st Seiko mod done today, thanks to my local watch-maker.
What was once a SNK361 became this... my Seiko Bay 37.









I know i should have gone for the silver/black tribute dials and hands, but they were sold out. So i went for the rose gold instead. I think they will look nice with a tanned leather strap ...
(Edit: strap color)


----------



## K022 (Apr 29, 2015)

Onosendai said:


> *SKX779 mod
> 
> *
> View attachment 8691810


Wow! the dial and the bezel go so well !!!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

KUNISMAN said:


> View attachment 8713250
> 
> 
> View attachment 8713258
> ...


awesome, came together really well. reminds me of that rare brightz


----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Can't leave well enough alone....so I changed out the perfectly serviceable Hardlex with a non-AR domed sapphire crystal, replaced black chapter ring with indexed aluminum one, and swapped out weak lume pip for a seiko one that keeps up with the hands and indices. Planet Monster 2016 complete...










Before shot...


Phoenix0A said:


> SKX007 with SRP637 dial and sea urchin hr/min hands, and planet ocean bezel insert. I actually like how the SKX007 second hand looks with the matching black-out rear side, so I kept it.


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

mcnabbanov said:


> awesome, came together really well. reminds me of that rare brightz


Thanks....tried first with these hands...









but with domed sapphire I just couldn´t see them..


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

zyko said:


> I know i should have gone for the silver/black tribute dials and hands, but they were sold out. So i went for the rose gold instead. I think they will look nice with a tanned leather strap ...
> (Edit: strap color)
> 
> View attachment 8723338


Indeed it does


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



KUNISMAN said:


> Thanks....tried first with these hands...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a fan of that type of watch but those hands on that dial make me rethink my decision. Very well done. Those are one of my favorite hands on a watch....

David


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

New mod!

Specifications -
SKX case
Murphy's smooth Bezel
Sapphire crystal with AR
Brushed Aluminum chapter ring
NE15 Movement 
Signed SARB059 Crown 
Dagaz BB Dial / Gold
Dagaz Snow Flake Hands / Gold
Dagaz Porthole Case back
Strapcode Endmill Strap
Marine master clasp


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

The 'Ultimate' SKX007.

-SKX case and caseback
-SKX007 Dial, chapter ring, hour and minute hands 
-Sumo seconds hand
-NE15B movement (6R15C), day wheel swapped in from 7S26C
-SARB059 crown
-Dr. SeikoStein coin-edge bezel
-DLW ceramic insert
-Domed AR-coated sapphire
-SEL Super Oyster with 4-hole Seiko clasp









-


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Is it gypsy style or is it Ok, how do you feel?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Monster re-mod
SOXA "champagne" silver dial - probably not intended to be so "yellowish" but it worked out well here. It is "silver" but turns color when tilted.

Leftover mismatched Plongeur hands - source unknown
Cerakote: Desert Sage + dark orange / black bezel markers (MCWW)


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

A light mod based on a SNK381K1, before:









After changing, day wheel, second hand and bracelet with an olive green nato strap:


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Before ...


c5k0 said:


> Happy Canada Day!


After (36mm double dome - Crystaltimes)


----------



## cerialphreak (May 31, 2015)

My latest project "black and chrome"


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Productive day... 

-0020 has Dagaz 'Agent' dial and PO hands, CT coin-edge, sharkmesh.

Monster has Yobokies Sinn-esque pilot hands dial

Stargate has Dagaz PolProf hands and 007 dial


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Falco 67 said:


> After changing, day wheel, second hand and bracelet with an olive green nato strap:
> 
> View attachment 8747242


I'm familiar with getting a watch stripped down to a movement with hands and dial removed. From there, how difficult is it to change the day wheel?

Thanks.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

3WR said:


> I'm familiar with getting a watch stripped down to a movement with hands and dial removed. From there, how difficult is it to change the day wheel?
> 
> Thanks.


It's easy, you must remove the small "seger" ring, than you can lift the day wheel.
Following immages are from web:


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

Barebones takeover...

From this (SNK375):



To this:


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> Barebones takeover...


Dang!! That looks rad! Nice job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisleger1 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MATT1076 said:


> New mod!
> 
> Specifications -
> SKX case
> ...


Amazing attention to detail! Beautiful watch!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

hwa said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Need info..........
Like the "semi impermeable"....?


----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

I wasn't intending on doing this, but I had the empty skx case with freshly installed sapphire, 4r36 threaded stems, threaded skx crown... well anyways 45 min later I had this. I don't think I've ever seen a lumed glass bezel insert with a monster dial. I like it so far!


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Falco 67 said:


> It's easy, you must remove the small "seger" ring, than you can lift the day wheel.
> Following immages are from web:


I might give that a shot. Thank you very much.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



chrisleger1 said:


> Amazing attention to detail! Beautiful watch!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Thankyou my friend!


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Man of Kent said:


> Need info..........
> Like the "semi impermeable"....


Wanted a datejust/milgauss mashup. I designed the dial and had it printed by helenarou. JMB case and bracelet. ETA 2824 inside. Did some research and learned that "oyster perpetual" just means waterproof, and since I have no idea whether the Jester is waterproof, I went with "semi-impermeable." Likewise, "milgauss" is a reference to anti-magnetism, and I have no earthly idea to what extent, if any, the Jester is anti-magnetic, so I found it ambiguous, hence "ambigauss." The Jester part, of course, is just a nod to the Rolex crown.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

The dial finally arrived today so I completed my 6309 quartz hybrid. This was by far the most ambitious mod I ever tried.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Second mod. This is fun. I intended to put these parts into an SKX but I don't have one at the moment. Thought I'd try them in an SNKH63 for now. I'd prefer a white date wheel, but otherwise, I think it looks alright.















Looking at the photos, I noticed the blue stitching on the back of the Hirsch strap matches the dial. Reminded me of this scene from Boomerang...


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

I have some Dagaz bezel inserts. An SNZH insert had an adhesive ring on the back. I definitely needed it for installation. Insert was not a tight fit inside bezel. The two SKX inserts I received don't have adhesive rings. Will I need them? SKX inserts don't just snap into place, do they?

Thanks.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

3WR said:


> I have some Dagaz bezel inserts. An SNZH insert had an adhesive ring on the back. I definitely needed it for installation. Insert was not a tight fit inside bezel. The two SKX inserts I received don't have adhesive rings. Will I need them? SKX inserts don't just snap into place, do they?
> 
> Thanks.


No they don't snap securely into place. So you'll need some adhesive rings or GS-hypo cement.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Dial & hands - Dagaz 
Double dome sapphire - Crystaltimes
Maratac ZULU. 
Screwdown crown from unknown Seiko.


----------



## Onosendai (Jul 9, 2016)

SKX007 mod


----------



## Onosendai (Jul 9, 2016)

SKX171 mod


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Onosendai said:


> SKX007 mod
> 
> View attachment 8770042


Hands and bracelet and what else?

David


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I was supposed to just get new hands installed but I ended up buying a sapphire crystal from my watchmaker too.



I guess I'd always known I'd had one installed some day anyway.

Sapphire crystal with AR
White MM hands from Yobokies
Bezel from Ridwan
6R15 and SARB059 crown from Rob (with day wheel installed by my watchmaker)
Display case back from Dagaz


----------



## Onosendai (Jul 9, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Hands and bracelet and what else?
> 
> David



View attachment 8771690


Added double domed sapphire crystal (blue AR) & Brushed bezel.

Matte black hands on Matte black dial.
simple mod 

Yas


----------



## Ananta (May 1, 2015)

cold_beer839 said:


> The 'Ultimate' SKX007.
> 
> -SKX case and caseback
> -SKX007 Dial, chapter ring, hour and minute hands
> ...


The day and date wheels of a 7S26C fits the 6R15 movement? Is it a direct swap?


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Not Seikos... but I just wanted to share these new hands from Harold (aka Yobokies) made specifically for Vostok Amphibia. These are the classic vintage look paddle hands. I know there are a few here who are not only Seiko modders but are also into Vostok Amphibians as well. Just giving you guys a heads up!


----------



## algian76 (Jul 17, 2016)

For NicoGT
Hi. I'd like information to your skx031 Snow Flake mod
I'm new of this forum and i'm an italian boy
I'd like to know what measures of plexy and model of plexy you buy from Esslinger. can you write the link? You have remove the original glass gasket on fix the plexi with glue or only with pression? Excuse me for my bad english
Best regards alex


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

humphrj said:


> No they don't snap securely into place. So you'll need some adhesive rings or GS-hypo cement.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


Got it. Thank you.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

C4L18R3 said:


> Not Seikos... but I just wanted to share these new hands from Harold (aka Yobokies) made specifically for Vostok Amphibia. These are the classic vintage look paddle hands. I know there are a few here who are not only Seiko modders but are also into Vostok Amphibians as well. Just giving you guys a heads up!


That black-bezeled one is cool. The dial is really interesting. I'm not at all familiar with Vostoks. Would you mind sharing some details about the base watch and what parts you changed besides the hands? Is there a stock Vostok that comes with that dial?

Thanks.


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

Modified some end links to fit a oyster solid link style bracelet. It looks fine when on the wrist with just a bit of play.

Still need a 8 or 9 mm crown with a tap 9 thread.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

C4L18R3 said:


> Not Seikos... but I just wanted to share these new hands from Harold (aka Yobokies) made specifically for Vostok Amphibia. These are the classic vintage look paddle hands. I know there are a few here who are not only Seiko modders but are also into Vostok Amphibians as well. Just giving you guys a heads up!


Thank you for the heads up! This is very interesting, I didn't know Harold carry any vostok parts! I guess I should go out more 

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

Ananta said:


> The day and date wheels of a 7S26C fits the 6R15 movement? Is it a direct swap?


Yes and yes. Though it was my watchmaker who did the work for me.


----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

Leftover parts assemblage ...


----------



## lenameishme (Jun 19, 2016)

A mod to match the blues of a Monday.

Bezel: Stock SKX007 bezel with metallic dark blue bezel insert from yobokies
Crystal: Double domed Saphire crystal with Blue AR on the underside
Chapter ring: Dagaz Polished Silver chapter ring
Hands: Dagaz Ocean Silver Superluminova
Dial: Ajuicet Dark Blue sunburst dial 4:00 w/date window
Strap: Strapcode super oyster








Cheers!


----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

That looks great! I've been thinking of getting that dial... is the blue more of a midnight or navy blue, and how is the lume?


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

3WR said:


> That black-bezeled one is cool. The dial is really interesting. I'm not at all familiar with Vostoks. Would you mind sharing some details about the base watch and what parts you changed besides the hands? Is there a stock Vostok that comes with that dial?
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks. On the photo - the base watch is a Vostok Amphibia (a 710 case), hands are from Yobokies, coin edge bezel is from Boris (accepts Seiko inserts), and the insert is from Yobokies.

Here's a good place to start regarding Vostoks -
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/guide-buying-modifying-repairing-vostok-amphibia-3042242.html

It gets even more interesting once you get familiar with them :-!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Falco 67 said:


> I have ordered a new bezel insert ... dark orange (photo from seller):
> 
> View attachment 8711706
> 
> ...


Today arrived the insert:

















... love it ...


----------



## lenameishme (Jun 19, 2016)

Phoenix0A said:


> That looks great! I've been thinking of getting that dial... is the blue more of a midnight or navy blue, and how is the lume?


The blue is closer to navy blue than midmight blue. The blue in this picture is the closest to the colour in real life in lower lighting.







Here is a picture of the lume. I would say the lume is as good as the stock lume on the skx.







Here is a comparison of the lume of the skx(Left) and ajuicet dial(right)







Hope this helps and have a great week ahead!


----------



## horsetrailer (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horsetrailer (Dec 21, 2015)

This is my SKX modded with a yobokies blue snowflake dial, hands, bezel, yellow tint sapphire dome and a signed Seiko crown to fit the NH35 hacking and hand wind movement.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

First mod!
Snk809
Dial and hands from ajuicet

I work in a harsh environment so my watch gets a lot of abuse. Since this is my work beater, I figured it would be a good guinea pig for my first attempt at modding. It came out ok, but I definitely learned some things. I scratched the rotor while removing the movement from the case. Not a huge deal on a beater/experiment watch, but I know to be more careful in the future.

I had a hard time getting the hands set properly, especially the seconds hand. I used a cheap hand press that I got on Amazon, so that probably didnt help. But honestly getting the hands on the the center shaft was the hardest part.

Every time I went to press the seconds hand it ended up warping the shape just enough that it would result in the seconds hand colliding with the minutes hand as it swept. Super frustrating.

Any advice for the future as far as setting the hands is concerned would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks! That was very helpful.



lenameishme said:


> The blue is closer to navy blue than midmight blue. The blue in this picture is the closest to the colour in real life in lower lighting.
> 
> Here is a picture of the lume. I would say the lume is as good as the stock lume on the skx.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

popshicles said:


> View attachment 8784434
> 
> 
> First mod!
> ...


I use inexpensive hand setting tools as well. What I found helps for the seconds hand is if you put the tiniest bit of rodico on the end of one of the hand setting tools that hasn't got a hole in, pick up the seconds hand using that tool and set it in one motion.

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

humphrj said:


> I use inexpensive hand setting tools as well. What I found helps for the seconds hand is if you put the tiniest bit of rodico on the end of one of the hand setting tools that hasn't got a hole in, pick up the seconds hand using that tool and set it in one motion.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk


ah, good tip! Another issue I had was not know which tip to put on the setter. The tips arent labeled or anythig so i was just sorta eyeballing it as to which one to use for each hand. I used the smallest one for the seconds hand.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ananta said:


> The day and date wheels of a 7S26C fits the 6R15 movement? Is it a direct swap?


Yes, it swaps over.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

popshicles said:


> View attachment 8784434
> 
> 
> First mod!
> ...


i use a cheap hand press too. just for the second hands now. I find regular hand setting too easier for the minutes and hour hands.

i assume your press has multiple dies of different hole sizes, as mine does. I fit the smallest hole die (not the no-hole) and the put the tiniest bit of rodico in the hole. I put the plunger in the press and pick up the seconds hand so its in position to place it on the pinion. line up the pinion right under the second hand shaft and gently press it on. use a bright light to illuminate the pinion and line up the plunger.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

8926 base (actually a 16131, but who's counting?)
Debranded and de-crown-guarded case and crown
Double domed mineral crystal
Raffles pilot dial
Ofrei hands with painted and clipped seconds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peoplem (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## cheesa (Jun 12, 2013)

SBDC025 with the hardlex (and cyclops) replaced with a sapphire crystal and the bezel from a SRP315


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

... I love my new "009":









Now let me tell you about a job that I did some time ago, more than anything else, its a restoration, but also a change from the original, a Seiko Quartz 7A38-7100.

I buy this watch in 1987, and it has lived with me all these years.

Before work, it was in these conditions:

















Here is what I did:

- raised paint (very hard and difficult)
- polishing case
- replaced glass with a new original
- mounted an "alternative" bracialet (I lost the original)

The result:

















Thanks for the attention.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Proud of this one. New 7s26c movement to replace the scrap original. Hydroconquest hour and minute hands. Second hand from a plonguer set and painted orange. Double dome crystal. New original bezel insert, new gaskets all round including stem. New bezel ratchet.
I like how the white hands match the lume plots and the orange hand and text ping.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

kcoops said:


> 8926 base (actually a 16131, but who's counting?)
> Debranded and de-crown-guarded case and crown
> Double domed mineral crystal
> Raffles pilot dial
> ...


Awesome! That looks great, this is the exact mod I was thinking of, nice to see it in its finished state.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> Awesome! That looks great, this is the exact mod I was thinking of, nice to see it in its finished state.


Glad I could help!

Question for the rest of my fellow modders: I found a video somewhere on this forum recently where a guy is putting an adhesive logo on a yellow watch dial, now I can find it. Does anyone know what I'm talking about, or did I dream it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Good evening guys, being busy lately and had to do a lot of catchup, some amazing mods out there!

I have built a seiko 5-fff last year, but for a reason the movement stopped ticking, I tried all possible ideas but never worked. So I decided to re-use the dial and hands in a different case.
Initially I was considering a 8926, but I remembered that I have a seiko 7s26 0050, got it long time ago for like 30$ and never liked the original dial in preportional to the case.
So decided to try the fff dial there.
The funny thing when I removed the movement from the seiko 5 it suddenly started ticking 😂
So I insert it as is in the 0050 and swapped the crowns and stems.
I ended up with those!


























Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

PM from Yobokies:


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

deluded said:


> I was supposed to just get new hands installed but I ended up buying a sapphire crystal from my watchmaker too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lume matches pretty well too.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Strap change on my SHC015



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

kcoops said:


> Glad I could help!
> 
> Question for the rest of my fellow modders: I found a video somewhere on this forum recently where a guy is putting an adhesive logo on a yellow watch dial, now I can find it. Does anyone know what I'm talking about, or did I dream it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i think it might've been in either the 8926 mod thread or the BSH thread. He's applying an egologo "decal". I think the vid came from you tube. either way, i commented on the video, you can look at my comments to try and narrow it down, or search egologo on WUS. I'd try to find the thread but I'm on tapatalk right now and don't know how to list my prior posts.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

Here it is: 




He is applying an EgoLogo decal. I bought a round of them, they are pretty cool. Not cheap though. It is fun to put a logo on your dials.


----------



## watchnbuy (Jun 25, 2014)

Lume bezel

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## MrOllium (May 28, 2013)

My finished SKX Mod, now with polished chapter ring, PO Style Hands and double dome saphire with purple/red AR coating.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> i think it might've been in either the 8926 mod thread or the BSH thread. He's applying an egologo "decal". ...


Thank you, yes that was the one



nsomerv said:


> Here it is:
> 
> He is applying an EgoLogo decal. I bought a round of them, they are pretty cool. Not cheap though. It is fun to put a logo on your dials.


That's the video I was looking for! I'm glad I asked here because it's probably a good video to have in this thread as well.

Thanks again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cerialphreak (May 31, 2015)

Looks sick! Does the crystal sit recessed from the insert?



MrOllium said:


> My finished SKX Mod, now with polished chapter ring, PO Style Hands and double dome saphire with purple/red AR coating.


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

Small mod for tonight...7mm crown fitment.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

hydrobloke said:


> Small mod for tonight...7mm crown fitment.
> 
> View attachment 8803986
> 
> ...


I like! Details please.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## oshee (Aug 5, 2015)

Before:








After:


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

This was inspired by those cool sub-style vintage Milgauss and the modern ones with the green tinted glass. It is an SNK809 base, hour and minute hands from some other Seiko 5, second hand from Yobokies, green AR flat sapphire from Ajuicet, and dial from a vintage Seiko 5 I bought on Ebay from India. I removed the 'Seiko 5' branding on the dial. The dial had the lume completely removed, so I relumed the circle indices. First ever relume job and it is SUPER rough, but I think it looks good with the vintage feel. It is on a green leather Crown and Buckle strap. I love this watch, dunno why!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

With new nato rubber strap, ZuluDiver:


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Kanji
Sapphire
Tuna


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

6t63 mechaquartz 
All white hands 
Lumed hour and minute hands
Matte finish dial
Lumed hour markers

Still needs a domed acrylic crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewro (Feb 5, 2016)

Sooo much inspiration in this thread! Here are two of mine, SKX171 and SKX399.


----------



## hydrobloke (Feb 9, 2016)

mario24601 said:


> I like! Details please.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Sorry about late reply been working.

Case is a 30 year Seiko 7A90 with a modded VX43 movement, Lugs have been filed off and case polished. Original crown tube cut and filed down to allow a bigger crown to fit. Original bezel insert has been polished as well.
Generic oyster strap, modded omega endlinks
Dial is a shaved down skx 007 with Seiko auto hour and minute hands. Second hand is from the original 5H23 movement.
The 7mm crown was bought from eBay for £6 along with some tap 9 stem extenders that I cut to fit.

I have since taken the crown off and mated it to a 7009 auto movement in a Snk case. Needs a bit of work as the 7009 has a quick set date function which needs a bit of room on the stem. Job for tonight maybe ;-)

Anyway pictures because it did happen :-d

















Back view of Snk case with 7009 movement and oversized crown.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

I'm doing a SKX007 upgrade to 4R36 and wondered if anyone could point me in the right direction for a black date wheels suitable for watches with 4 O'Clock crowns. Thanks.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

humphrj said:


> I'm doing a SKX007 upgrade to 4R36 and wondered if anyone could point me in the right direction for a black date wheels suitable for watches with 4 O'Clock crowns. Thanks.


DLW Watches

David


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

humphrj said:


> I'm doing a SKX007 upgrade to 4R36 and wondered if anyone could point me in the right direction for a black date wheels suitable for watches with 4 O'Clock crowns. Thanks.


Yobikies carries the 7s26 ones, you can ask him

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

I have an idea.....and I'm not sure if it sounds as appealing to others as it does to me. So I'm wondering if anyone has done similar:

Stargate case
SKX171 dial
Marine Master style hands. (Even the Stargate hands would do)
Coin edge bezel, hopefully to be able to take a ceramic insert
Domed Sapphire crystal 

I'd love to upgrade the movement, but at this stage I'd be happy with the 26.

Has anyone done similar?

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

SDGenius did something similar, and it was spectacular. He did it in the last month or two, but I will see if I can find it again.

So far the only bezel mod available only has a single insert - and it is not ceramic.

Keep in mind the new series of Stargates have been upgraded to the 4R36 movement.

It would be my choice of a base for a mod these days - as long as you can live with little-to-no choice in bezel inserts (so far).


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



dZeak said:


> Keep in mind the new series of Stargates have been upgraded to the 4R36 movement.
> 
> It would be my choice of a base for a mod these days - as long as you can live with little-to-no choice in bezel inserts (so far).


The movement doesn't concern me too much at this stage. I like the fact it doesn't have a crown guard, and already has drilled lugs. I'm looking at older Stargates like the SKZ323 or SKZ325. I'd probably use the hands as well.

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

SRP with sterile dial, Harold's hands + Jake's second hand.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Something simple and blue.










Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

This is a picture of my 6 year old daughter's workstation.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Amazing  to see such a young age into such hobby 



c5k0 said:


> This is a picture of my 6 year old daughter's workstation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Enjoying a quiet Saturday morning with this little frank'n. I built it from recycled parts tossed away. Funny enough it is really growing on me!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

White Alpinist with last couple of twists


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Kermit e Froggy said:


> Amazing  to see such a young age into such hobby
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree 100%. I'll post a video of her working when I get a chance....


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Capolavoro!!



LeeMorgan said:


> White Alpinist with last couple of twists
> 
> View attachment 8830602
> 
> ...


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

Just really tasteful, well done! Talk to us about that loose weave perlon strap.



cyberwarhol said:


> Something simple and blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

cyberwarhol said:


> Something simple and blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice strap! Looks like some kind of braided Perlon thingie. What is it and where can I get one?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

LeeMorgan said:


> White Alpinist with last couple of twists
> 
> View attachment 8830602
> 
> ...


Wow! Gorgeous

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

LeeMorgan said:


> White Alpinist with last couple of twists
> 
> View attachment 8830602
> 
> ...


Can anyone tell me how I could purchase the bezel (not just the insert) for this watch? Want to put this on my SKX models.

David


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

c5k0 said:


> This is a picture of my 6 year old daughter's workstation.


Canadian child labour, eh?


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

A Seiko turtle homage with my custom dial


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

Props to user CerialPhreak for performing this amazing mod and giving me a killer watch. I wanted to keep the patina'd dial, so we have: 
Seikostain coin bezel and brushed chapter ring
DLW Yachtmaster bezel insert & domed mineral crystal
new stock SLX hands
https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=683938


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

beefyt said:


> Props to user CerialPhreak for performing this amazing mod and giving me a killer watch. I wanted to keep the patina'd dial, so we have:
> Seikostain coin bezel and brushed chapter ring
> DLW Yachtmaster bezel insert & domed mineral crystal
> new stock SLX hands
> https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=683938


How is that gap between the DLW bezel and the crystal. I did that exact same mod. Loved it. But the gap was HUGE. I even had a bubble boy sapphire in there and it was still large. Love the look but there is a big slope in the insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Awesome work! Especially the Monster - that look never gets old!



xAEROPLANEx said:


> Productive day...
> 
> -0020 has Dagaz 'Agent' dial and PO hands, CT coin-edge, sharkmesh.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

xAEROPLANEx said:


>


Is that an A*F hand setting tool? Are you happy with it?


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

jcmaros said:


> How is that gap between the DLW bezel and the crystal. I did that exact same mod. Loved it. But the gap was HUGE. I even had a bubble boy sapphire in there and it was still large. Love the look but there is a big slope in the insert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The gap is substantial - but is really only noticeable when looking from the side. I figured that I'll scratch the mineral glass soon enough anyway, so I'll just wear it now and try to find a thicker crystal when the inevitable happens.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

changed blue rally dive mod to coin edge bezel


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Can anyone tell me how I could purchase the bezel (not just the insert) for this watch? Want to put this on my SKX models.
> 
> David


The sarb059 bezel is one piece (may be two but impossible to split), so you cant use the bezel only.
Its low profile doesn't allow to machine a groove deep enough to accomodate any bezel, the inside ring to fast the bezel to the case would disappear
You can study my picture to understand that

Sorry, the big grip or the coin edge have to do (at the moment) if you do not want to machine a brand new bezel or use a machined bezel from an invicta, Helenarou, Tiger, etc)


----------



## cerialphreak (May 31, 2015)

DLW has since changed the listing for that bezel saying there's a "new thinner" version and it no longer comes with a crystal. I'm guessing by thinner they mean there's a less pronounced slope. My personal watch with their stealth sub insert has the same problem.



jcmaros said:


> How is that gap between the DLW bezel and the crystal. I did that exact same mod. Loved it. But the gap was HUGE. I even had a bubble boy sapphire in there and it was still large. Love the look but there is a big slope in the insert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

skx399


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

beefyt said:


> The gap is substantial - but is really only noticeable when looking from the side. I figured that I'll scratch the mineral glass soon enough anyway, so I'll just wear it now and try to find a thicker crystal when the inevitable happens.


Great look though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcmaros (Mar 23, 2011)

The. Crystal they sent me. Was that a sapphire. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Put the original bezel insert back, and I like the colors now.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

LeeMorgan said:


> The sarb059 bezel is one piece (may be two but impossible to split), so you cant use the bezel only.
> Its low profile doesn't allow to machine a groove deep enough to accomodate any bezel, the inside ring to fast the bezel to the case would disappear
> You can study my picture to understand that
> 
> Sorry, the big grip or the coin edge have to do (at the moment) if you do not want to machine a brand new bezel or use a machined bezel from an invicta, Helenarou, Tiger, etc)


Are they available to purchase anywhere?

David


----------



## cerialphreak (May 31, 2015)

beefyt said:


> Props to user CerialPhreak for performing this amazing mod and giving me a killer watch. I wanted to keep the patina'd dial, so we have:
> Seikostain coin bezel and brushed chapter ring
> DLW Yachtmaster bezel insert & domed mineral crystal
> new stock SLX hands
> https://www.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=683938


Another shot.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

nsomerv said:


> Just really tasteful, well done! Talk to us about that loose weave perlon strap.





C4L18R3 said:


> Nice strap! Looks like some kind of braided Perlon thingie. What is it and where can I get one?


It's the Eulit tropical perlon. I found that a couple of years back, on eBay. It's nice!! I have not search around to see if anyone else sell them.










Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

crappysurfer said:


>


Simply breathtaking!

And the mountain view isn't that bad either.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi guys, I posted this in the invicta mod thread, but I thought of asking here as well. I'm considering installing an acrylic crystal.
Do Ihave to remove the crystal gasket and compress the acrylic one in? That's why I need to get it 0.1 mm larger?


Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

deluded said:


> Simply breathtaking!
> 
> And the mountain view isn't that bad either.


Thanks!

Also, on another note I made a guide on how to mod:

How to mod your Seiko -


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

final touch to my mod, so the full list of parts :

SKX007 base

*Ceramic insert* from DLWwatches
*Cold Steel Coin Shark beze*l from Dr.Seikostain (eBay)
*Polished Stainless Steel chapter ring* from Dr.Seikostain (eBay) 
*Sea Urchin hands* found on eBay
*SRP227 dial* Provided and advised by Rob (many thanks again !)
*Black day* (in french by the way)
*Super Oyster bracelet* from strapcode
*Double Domed Sapphire with Blue AR* from Crystaltimes









Back side *Clear case back with Blue tint* from Dr.Seikostain (eBay) that I can only recommend









Now that evrything is done, *I just need to find it a name* 

This was/is my first mod. 
The journey was long and more expensive I was expecting (bought/broke multiples/duplicate parts) but I am now very happy with the results


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

cedric1918 said:


> final touch to my mod, so the full list of parts :
> 
> SKX007 base
> 
> ...


Looks great! On your bezel, is that the Coin polished or the vintage one? Could you post some more shots of the bezel itself?

David


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

cedric1918 said:


> This was/is my first mod.


That's quite some first mod.:-!

Can't wait to see what you're doing in a year or two's time.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Modded 7002









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

It took some time to make this but I'm glad I did it...










I wrote about it HERE.


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

It is not the coin but the shark coin. And it is the Cold Steel, I will post some more pics tomorrow


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

C4L18R3 said:


> It took some time to make this but I'm glad I did it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you post more pics of this watch? Love the hands.

David


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

the_watchier said:


> Hi guys, I posted this in the invicta mod thread, but I thought of asking here as well. I'm considering installing an acrylic crystal.
> Do Ihave to remove the crystal gasket and compress the acrylic one in? That's why I need to get it 0.1 mm larger?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Yep, acrylics go in sans gasket with a crystal lift.
Go up one size increment from the measured diameter.
My advice is since they're so cheap, get a couple in various size increments so you can play around to see which truly fits best.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Uberyk said:


> Yep, acrylics go in sans gasket with a crystal lift.
> Go up one size increment from the measured diameter.
> My advice is since they're so cheap, get a couple in various size increments so you can play around to see which truly fits best.


Thank you!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I posted a very wordy description of how I install acrylic crystals in that thread. These first two have gs crystals that measure 0.9mm larger than the original hardlex.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

kcoops said:


> I posted a very wordy description of how I install acrylic crystals in that thread. These first two have gs crystals that measure 0.9mm larger than the original hardlex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This look great! Off course you had to get rid of the gasket.
Did you use any cement?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> This look great! Off course you had to get rid of the gasket.
> Did you use any cement?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thanks. Yes the gasket is gone. I have et put the cement in yet, since they aren't divers I didn't use any, but I will add some soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## femto (Dec 14, 2015)

'Totally Orange' with bezel & insert from One.Second.Closer, dial & hands from Dagaz. Ticking inside is not the default 7S26, I've replaced it with a 4R36.


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

My two "Military mods". I got the 6309 back from Duarte a couple of weeks ago. Awesome work! Mil Type 2 Dagaz hands. Chapter ring painted matte black.


----------



## natana (Apr 8, 2016)

jdmfetish said:


> Kanji
> Sapphire
> Tuna


Where did you find that kanji date wheel?
i've been looking for these.

Thanks


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

natana said:


> Where did you find that kanji date wheel?
> i've been looking for these.
> 
> Thanks


+1


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Took the little one for a swim!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Took the little one for a swim!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strap is that?


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

... not a Seiko or a Citizen ...

... its only a mod ...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Bauta said:


> What strap is that?


This is a modern tropic strap from a seller from Indonesia I got a couple of years back. It is similar to the ones on Helsons. But when I tried to buy more this summer the seller was out of business.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> This is a modern tropic strap from a seller from Indonesia I got a couple of years back. It is similar to the ones on Helsons. But when I tried to buy more this summer the seller was out of business.
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Oh no! What a shame. I have been looking for a modern tropic strap for some time now.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

the_watchier said:


> Took the little one for a swim!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. What did this start out as?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

hawkeye86 said:


> Very nice. What did this start out as?


probably a puppy.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> probably a puppy.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


 my first thought too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

hawkeye86 said:


> Very nice. What did this start out as?


Thank You! This was originally a Tiger Concept V3. Very nice case. Yobikies dial and raffles hands. Lume was spot on; hands are stronger though

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> probably a puppy.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Lol yes a very small puppy. We adopted her when she was 34 days old. She will be six in October 😍









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

A very simple mod but quite a good outcome :-d

Bezel insert probably needs changed though


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

pascs said:


> A very simple mod but quite a good outcome :-d
> 
> Bezel insert probably needs changed though


Nice, I like it. What dial is that?
If you want, Yobokies sells a coin edge bezel for that watch that uses skx sized inserts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krell0 (Jan 22, 2016)

pascs said:


> A very simple mod but quite a good outcome :-d
> 
> Bezel insert probably needs changed though


Really like this

Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

kcoops said:


> Nice, I like it. What dial is that?
> If you want, Yobokies sells a coin edge bezel for that watch that uses skx sized inserts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Krell0 said:


> Really like this
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


Thanks :-!

The dial is from the Shogun SBDC007 and hands are from a Sumo I think.

I might look at a Yobokies bezel as hadnt realised they took a standard size insert - opens up the options a lot without having to damage the original SNZH insert.


----------



## pook187 (May 29, 2016)

Got my Yobokies Fifty-Five Fathoms mod done today at my local watchsmith.

I think its quite handsome.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

So this happened. Now I have two lightly modded SKXs.

Duarte at NEWW lined up the face and chapter ring for me, and I added the Yobokies coin edge bezel and Spectre 12 hour insert.

I love it, although the bezel does not turn very smoothly. I'll likely only be turning it when I travel to track a 2nd time zone, so that's fine.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

kcoops said:


> Nice, I like it. What dial is that?
> If you want, Yobokies sells a coin edge bezel for that watch that uses skx sized inserts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Harold has inserts that's will accept 007 sized inserts for this case?


----------



## Razzman (Apr 28, 2016)

New guy with first post and first mod attempt, started in stages as i've never modded a watch and don't want to mess up the SKX. Yobokies coin edge bezel with his red lumed glass insert. Excuse the weak office/smartphone pics.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*









Solar chrono with Harold's quartz hands. Domed sapphire en route.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

undertheradar said:


>


Nice. Looks like a SKX031 but with harder edges to the lugs. Details please.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



c5k0 said:


> Solar chrono with Harold's quartz hands. Domed sapphire en route.


Looks fresh and interesting mod, more pics


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Just in:6309-7290 with 62MAS mod. On Obris Morgan for the old-school look.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Given my daily beater a bit of a makeover.
Top left was how it looked a few weeks ago.









SKX007
Drilled Lugs
Glass honite bead blasted
Yobokies triple grip bezel
Soxa Bezel insert
Yobokies Chapter Ring
Dagaz Army Dial
Dagaz Soxa Hands
Crystaltimes big bubble sapphire
Signed Crown
Handwinding and Hacking movement upgrade

Generally, I prefer the subtle mods but I had a picture of Dagaz 'Agent Orange' on my computer for 3 or 4 years and decided it was time to push myself. All work done by me. 
Thanks go out to .... my local engineering firm to help build the Jig so I could drill the lugs .... another local firm who lets me use their bead blaster whenever I want .... Harold - Yobokies for some great parts ..... Noah/Jake - Dagaz for some great parts and inspiration .... Alex - Crystaltimes .... Seiko for enabling mortals to own and enjoy fine mechanical watches at an affordable price ... Nicholas Hacko for his (almost complete) Seiko 7S26 DIY .... Mark from watchrepairtalk for his fine videos .... Everyone on here (f21) for your inspiration and encouragement


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks man. It's an Invicta 8926 with the Seiko NH36 movement and all branding removed.



humphrj said:


> Nice. Looks like a SKX031 but with harder edges to the lugs. Details please.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I dig this model: SRP 163 "Iron Cross" - this one with a white chapter ring.
Just dial and hands changed to Dagaz Army, and the bracelet to a dark grey silicone strap.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



v1triol said:


> Looks fresh and interesting mod, more pics


Here's a shot after completion.

Will take more once the crystal arrives.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



c5k0 said:


> Here's a shot after completion.
> 
> Will take more once the crystal arrives.


I like it much more than a stock design. Congratulations!


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Bezel needs a bit more work, but dang, I love this one.









SRP637
SBDX001 hands & dial
SBDC001 chapter ring & crown
DD sapphire
bezel machined to accept DLW ceramic SKX insert


----------



## UberPsyX (Aug 3, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Hey guys, long time lurker first time poster. Been drooling over this thread for a while and finally got around to giving it a go myself! I picked up an SKX009 as I love the pepsi bezel and decided to try and make it a little more motorsport/aviation themed.

It's still a work in progress and I've got a few other ideas I want to try (brushed chapter ring, rally strap, maybe new handset and I've still got my eye open for a nice dial, the SNK809 dial is nice for now but I also have a dial from an SNZH53 that I'm tempted to try when I next pull it apart) but for now this is where it's at! (Apologies for the image quality, phone pics galore!)

Mods are butterfly clasp leather strap, SNK809 Dial, black day dial, red painted tip on stock second hand and domed sapphire and atlas bezel from Dr. Seikostain (Can't recommend him enough, great personal touches to his deliveries as well as great products!)


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

NH36
Sumo second hand 
DD sapphire 
Coin edge bezel

Just waiting for the insert...

Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

This isn't even everything I have right now! 
The Barebones dials are of my creation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

I always wanted this look so I have to mod one up. A mash up of Explorer/Ranger style.

Based on a seiko SNKL series, slight crown guard removed, still a slight lip just to keep the overall symmetry of the round shape of the case.

Dial and hands from Dagaz
Bracelet from another seiko series, SNKM.

I wanted it to shine like an Explorer so I polished it a bit after the modding.

I am quite happy with it.

Hope you like it.





































Sent from myusing Tapatalk


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

cyberwarhol said:


> I always wanted this look so I have to mod one up. A mash up of Explorer/Ranger style.
> 
> Based on a seiko SNKL series, slight crown guard removed, still a slight lip just to keep the overall symmetry of the round shape of the case.
> 
> ...


Looks really well...


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

Vintage style beat up mod


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

God damn you!  I need someone to mill my bezel too! 
Hands and dial look fantastic on it as well.



subterfuge said:


> Bezel needs a bit more work, but dang, I love this one.
> 
> View attachment 8944530
> 
> ...


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Daz ridin' dirty, son. More pics please. ;-)



RelojGringo said:


> View attachment 8947586
> 
> Vintage style beat up mod


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Daz ridin' dirty, son. More pics please. ;-)


Thanks man. Here's a few more snaps. Also did a step by step write up about it at SCWF - search "vintage style mod" (sorry, I can't figure out how to post the link). Not quite done yet, as I have a gold chapter ring and extra thick crystal on order.


----------



## capn00 (Aug 4, 2016)

cpl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice watch, which insert?


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



capn00 said:


> Nice watch, which insert?


Thanks. It's from Dagaz, Ocean insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

SRP247J1 with SRP435 second hand


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Falco 67 said:


> View attachment 8948578


That is really lovely Falcon, how did you put that one together?


----------



## cerialphreak (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

That looks fantastic!



subterfuge said:


> Bezel needs a bit more work, but dang, I love this one.
> 
> View attachment 8944530
> 
> ...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A smaller seiko fff mod. Originally a 7s26 0050, I initially got it from a seiko graveyard in the Philippines 😊









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rashshane (Aug 5, 2016)

Modded my skx007 and almost everything is changed. 
1) Ceramic bezel 
2) double domed sapphire crystal 
3) skx171 dial 
4) silver chapter ring 
5) Mercedes hands
6) strap code oyster bracelet 

Hope you guys like it


----------



## lalachong (Aug 2, 2016)

Got poisoned by this forum and got myself a default SKX009J with rubber strap from skywatches. Strap was uncomfortable.

Slightly modded by DLW after less than a week of use:
1) GMT Batman Ceramic bezel insert
2) DD Sapphore Crystal
3) Zulu strap

Homage to the GMT-Master II 116710BLNR


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

A couple of Tunas

6309 TST case with coin edge bezel, 1000m 7C46 dial, 7548 movement










7549-7009 case, darth tuna bezel, 7C46 dial, 6306 movement


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

With upgraded hands I call it the Grand Presage


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

In honor of page 773- SRP773, SKX coin edge modified to fit, SKX009 insert, 6309 bubble dome sapphire. Not sure what form this will eventually take, just wanted to get the bezel figured out.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

subterfuge said:


> In honor of page 773- SRP773, SKX coin edge modified to fit, SKX009 insert, 6309 bubble dome sapphire. Not sure what form this will eventually take, just wanted to get the bezel figured out.
> 
> View attachment 8963137
> 
> ...


Ok you can't just drop this nugget without some 'splaining on how you got that to fit....

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## fna2005 (Oct 27, 2008)

My latest mod...


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Dec1968 said:


> Ok you can't just drop this nugget without some 'splaining on how you got that to fit....
> 
> David
> Instagram: alienswanted


Just a little here and a little there. It's not just the ID that has to be enlarged, the base needs to shaved a bit, too. Then if you wanted the stock insert, or maybe one of Damien's new ceramic inserts, the top side would need some work, as well


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Finished the green one last night.  Just some discrete changes/updates.










Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

SNK809 with SKX junkyard seiko parts and a single domed sapphire


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

subterfuge said:


> Just a little here and a little there. It's not just the ID that has to be enlarged, the base needs to shaved a bit, too. Then if you wanted the stock insert, or maybe one of Damien's new ceramic inserts, the top side would need some work, as well


So you're saying there's a chance....

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

nsomerv said:


> SNK809 with SKX junkyard seiko parts and a single domed sapphire


Looks awesome!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Has anyone here had trouble with Harold's 6309 seconds hand? My friend got some and the tubes snapped off instantly.


----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

Dr. Seikostein steel bezel,chapter ring, and AR sapphire crystal; ajuicet dial; and Dagaz PO hands (excuse the dust):

Thanks to lenameishme for the inspiration


----------



## stratg5 (Jun 23, 2013)

My first ever mod! I kinda messed up, I was going to do a snowflake hour hand and the minute hand that came along with it. But I was trying to move the hour hand without turning the crown, and ended up bending it and ripping the lume off.  So I went back to the original minute and hour hands, with the update second hand and dial. Both from Dagaz. SNK809 mod


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Rice and Gravy said:


> So this happened. Now I have two lightly modded SKXs.
> 
> Duarte at NEWW lined up the face and chapter ring for me, and I added the Yobokies coin edge bezel and Spectre 12 hour insert.
> 
> I love it, although the bezel does not turn very smoothly. I'll likely only be turning it when I travel to track a 2nd time zone, so that's fine.


New England Watch Works?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Stargate mod


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> New England Watch Works?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes indeed.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

SKX007 Ghost Agent
Dagaz Agent dial, M/H hands, bezel insert, display case back
DLW lightning S hand
Stage 3S blasted case
Graphite Black Cerakoted triple grip bezel & 1st run large S/a engraved crown
NH36 hacking handwinding movement
Prototype gray AR flat sapphire
Prototype laser engraved 60 min chapter ring, stage 3S blast


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

My first SKX is finally done. New Crystal Times blue sapphire makes it. Thinking of sending off for NH36 upgrade. Artifice maybe????

Love it on the Maratac low light.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

parsig9 said:


> My first SKX is finally done. New Crystal Times blue sapphire makes it. Thinking of sending off for NH36 upgrade. Artifice maybe????
> 
> Love it on the Maratac low light.


Looks good. That is an OCD 'alignment' freaks worst nightmare.....

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> View attachment 8990753
> 
> 
> SKX007 Ghost Agent
> ...


Those are Dagaz M/H hands?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> Those are Dagaz M/H hands?


Yes, though I don't know if I've seen them on the site yet. I got them with the dial right before he was closed a month or 2 ago.


----------



## tam pak yu (Nov 5, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Blumo


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Tomgbw said:


> Blumo
> View attachment 9007993


Is this just a stock Blumo?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Boogey Man said:


> Is this just a stock Blumo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yobokies small number insert

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Military Mod On SE II


----------



## femto (Dec 14, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> SKX007 Military Mod On SE II


Great, which dial is that?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

femto said:


> Great, which dial is that?


Dial is made by Loyswatch.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


No it doesn't. It's like a diver screaming, "Help, they took my wetsuit and dive gear. Standing here butt naked with only my bleached teeth grinning."


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

nick_sixx said:


> Yobokies small number insert
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks nick.

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

jpfwatch said:


> View attachment 9035553


Nice strap! (and mod - of course)


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks ck50 
It is a tropik strap
Bezel is a seikostain atlas
Chapter ring also seikostain
Bezel insert from dlwwatches
Domed crystal from crystaltimes


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Stargate 1 with Yobokies bezel, snzf hands, and a bit of clear coat on the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

got myself a used snzh55 for $50 SGD or $35 usd in a beat up condition.
Did some cleaning up, still alot of life in the watch.
gonna mod the follow

sapphire double domed crystal
yobokies fff dial with c3 lume
yobokies fff insert with c3 lume

excited for this little project of mine, shall post when its done.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

I really like these Stargate mods. Such a subtle change takes what I think was a clunker of a design, to become my reigning favorite mod.



kcoops said:


> Stargate 1 with Yobokies bezel, snzf hands, and a bit of clear coat on the dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

kcoops said:


> Stargate 1 with Yobokies bezel, snzf hands, and a bit of clear coat on the dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice reminds me of a mash-up of my two beauties


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

just placed my mod FFF parts from yobokies and i am so excited for them! Hope they arrives safely and i will rush to my local watch maker to have them done up real soon!

so stoked~


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

SKX173 dial/hands, Invicta 8926 case, NH36 movement, ajuicet sapphire AR dome crystal:


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Nobody is really holding their breath to see your (or anyone's) mod anyway, ok pumpkin?


Except mine, because I'm special.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I've been very busy lately with a big move. Fortunately, I was able to receive this new bracelet before leaving. It is just as I imagined! Love it.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

C4L18R3 said:


> I've been very busy lately with a big move. Fortunately, I was able to receive this new bracelet before leaving. It is just as I imagined! Love it.


Dang... That bezel looks so good! I've been wanting to get it, but I got this from monteurhorloges instead. I may have to go take a look at the Atlas One bezel again. How's the fit and finish?


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

deluded said:


> Dang... That bezel looks so good! I've been wanting to get it, but I got this from monteurhorloges instead. I may have to go take a look at the Atlas One bezel again. How's the fit and finish?


Thanks man! Nice mod btw!

The Atlas fit and finish is superb! As you may already know, it comes with 3 gaskets for 3 levels of tightness when turning. I have it on medium now. It is tight enough to not move even when I brush it with my thumb and fore finger lightly. Could also be a function of the bezel grip pattern. Regardless, I'm very happy with it. Kinda regret not ordering an extra one for a future SKX009 mod.


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

What color anti reflective coating on a sapphire crystal would look best on a Orange dial? They have blue or yellow in a double dome.
thanks


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> Nice reminds me of a mash-up of my two beauties
> View attachment 9052626


Your videos are what inspired me to hunt down that bezel. I'm thinking that I'll put some marine master hands on her soon.

Here is the latest


















Snkm45 case, brushed
6.5mm screw down crown
Barebones pilot dial
Nh35 movement
Sterile rotor
Sterile rear glass

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

Finally got this one finished, fit with ultra-thick sapphire from OSC/Dr Seikostain, which fits the ceramic insert from DLW perfectly.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> Are you a 12 year old girl or something?
> 
> Why not just post when it's good and ready, hm?
> Nobody is really holding their breath to see your (or anyone's) mod anyway, ok pumpkin?


ahhhhhhhhhhhh

ok  my bad


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Are you a 12 year old girl or something?
> 
> Why not just post when it's good and ready, hm?
> Nobody is really holding their breath to see your (or anyone's) mod anyway, ok pumpkin?


people were excited to see mine... lol... i mean not EXCITED-excited, but it was fun to announce haha.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

C4L18R3 said:


> Thanks man! Nice mod btw!
> 
> The Atlas fit and finish is superb! As you may already know, it comes with 3 gaskets for 3 levels of tightness when turning. I have it on medium now. It is tight enough to not move even when I brush it with my thumb and fore finger lightly. Could also be a function of the bezel grip pattern. Regardless, I'm very happy with it. Kinda regret not ordering an extra one for a future SKX009 mod.


Thanks! And good to hear the bezel is of great quality. Now I'm tempted to get one. But I already have a coin edge bezel sitting around. Looks like this one might join it soon.


----------



## ARMYAV8R (May 17, 2006)

My 1992 7002 with UFO dial, shroud, and jumbo crown.


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

There is so much great stuff in here and it makes me want to do stuff. But unfortunately I don't have the skillset, time or tools to achieve what I want. I do have a n idea of what my ultimate goal is, and to that end I have procurred the base watch(es) that I would like to build.

I know there are any number of places/people in America and Europe that I can send my watch to to have work done. But I would like to know if there is someone local to me, here in Sydney Australia that can do some work for me.

Thoughts?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## fronzie (Oct 26, 2015)

kcoops said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is fantastic! What base watch did you use???


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Seiko Black Bay 36.

I really dig the markers on this dial.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SSA003 with new hands and new strap


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I have a quandary...

*Which do you like better?* I can't decide which one to put the coin edge Spectre 12 hour bezel on. If I leave it on the Dagaz'd version the other 007 will remain stock.

This?



















VS.

This?



















Thanks.


----------



## westonwatch (Sep 1, 2015)

First mod! Thanks to the forums it took about 5 minutes and there were no problems!
Edit: sorry for the image orientation...can't figure out how to change that.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I have a quandary...
> 
> *Which do you like better?* I can't decide which one to put the coin edge Spectre 12 hour bezel on. If I leave it on the Dagaz'd version the other 007 will remain stock.
> 
> ...


I really like it on the Dagaz'd. The hour markers going to the edge of the dial and kind of pointing to the numbers on the bezel make them look like a matched set. The bezel looks a little out of place to me on the 007. I'd be happy with that Dagaz and a stock 007.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Built this one for a buddy.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

3WR said:


> I really like it on the Dagaz'd. The hour markers going to the edge of the dial and kind of pointing to the numbers on the bezel make them look like a matched set. The bezel looks a little out of place to me on the 007. I'd be happy with that Dagaz and a stock 007.


Thanks. That's sort of the way I am leaning too. I think I am going to make a separate thread about this since this one probably wasn't the best choice for feedback on it.


----------



## Phoenix0A (Jun 30, 2015)

The Dagaz'd for sure. I like PO bezels on the 007, the fonts compliment perfectly.



Rice and Gravy said:


> I have a quandary...
> 
> *Which do you like better?* I can't decide which one to put the coin edge Spectre 12 hour bezel on. If I leave it on the Dagaz'd version the other 007 will remain stock.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

undertheradar said:


>


That's fantastic. Would you mind telling me where you acquired the mm300 hands and dial?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> .


Congrats due to the two well made mods!
Sumo/MM300 was supposed to be my next one, bought everything and so, but decided that want to try Transocean.
Do you mind sharing details of the 2nd mod?



rellybelly said:


> That's fantastic. Would you mind telling me where you acquired the mm300 hands and dial?


Mate, if you are looking for the dial, hands and/or sumo itself just PM me.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

the 007 has NH36 under the hood and drilled lugs as well.


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Dagaz dial and second hand..
Martu strap
Watches by Nick magnifying sapphire


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

rellybelly said:


> undertheradar said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks. The dial was bought off the sales forum here, and the hands are from Yobokies.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks! It's an Invicta 8926 that's been de-branded. Has a CrystalTimes sapphire, Dagaz dial, dlw.watches hands, and raffles solid caseback.



v1triol said:


> undertheradar said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

Here is another Junkyard Mod that I am working on. I am trying to make something inspired by the Seamaster Pro Diver, but I am having trouble coming up with something I really like involving this dial and case. Maybe ditch the Pro hands and go with something different?

SNK031: Ebay watch graveyard. Repainted bezel numbers dark blue.
Single dome mineral glass from esslinger
ETA hour and minute hands from ofrei
Second hand from Dagaz, painted tip red
Dial: Vintage seiko 5 from India. Custom egologo for a friend.
Movement: 7s26 from some other Seiko 5. I had to switch out the black plastic movement holder and i screwed up the date wheel- I can set it but it won't automatically change. Sigh.


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

6159 yobokies (6306 Movt)








Bronzo Turtle (4R36 Movt)








Street mod (6309 Movt)


----------



## antcastillo (Mar 10, 2013)

A very little mod










.....enviado desde mi Z3C


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

brawijaya80 said:


> 6159 yobokies (6306 Movt)
> View attachment 9129578


Nice! How much is this?


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

deluded said:


> Nice! How much is this?


Found case 6159 sell on local forum..
then try to use seiko5 with 6306 movt
and buy cosmetic from Yobokies...
The crown and bezel, are build from my watchmaker...
All cost maybe arround $350

Some view..


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Post your mods here =>*



brawijaya80 said:


> Found case 6159 sell on local forum..
> then try to use seiko5 with 6306 movt
> and buy cosmetic from Yobokies...
> The crown and bezel, are build from my watchmaker...
> ...


That is simply gorgeous!


----------



## telepgm (Aug 4, 2013)

Isthmus said:


> Since you asked, here are a few of my mods:
> 
> Blackout (the newest):
> 
> ...


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

my FFF mod is done










the lume is weak thought at C3. lumebrite is so much stronger


----------



## oshee (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

:grinning:


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 9158330


Witch crystal is that? Love the beveled edge!

Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

FFF mod today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

I've put an Engineer II with SEL from Strapcode on my SKX171, and to be honest I'm not happy withthe way the SEL lines up with the lugs. It seems the profile of the SEL is wrong. Do the other offerings from Strapcode have the same issues? Are there other brands that fit better? Are the WJean bracelets still available on E-Prey?

Thanks guys.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

Drilled lugs on an SXK*** case. Just shows what trouble a 12 pack of beer, a Dremel, and way too much time on your hands can lead too -



Just kidding. My watchmaker's bench is my PayPal account


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

BB-SF said:


> Drilled lugs on an SXK*** case. Just shows what trouble a 12 pack of beer, a Dremel, and way too much time on your hands can lead too -


.........you got me excited. I just bought a Dremel today and want drilled lugs!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Boogey Man said:


> I've put an Engineer II with SEL from Strapcode on my SKX171, and to be honest I'm not happy withthe way the SEL lines up with the lugs.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


To be honest I've been pretty happy with what they've managed to do, considering how short SKX++ lugs are. I agree the profile is a little taller than the lugs. even Rolex don't match the end-links perfectly with the lugs....they are usually shorter.


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Don't get me wrong. I love my SE II. I'm being a bit picky that's all.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SKX007:
Blasted case, "Chaos" bezel + insert from Dr. Seikostain, Hands from eBay, Leftover OEM dial


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Vintage diver style on leather!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Vintage style 8926. Hey, it's Seiko movement...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

My blancpain vostok mod. Uh, it has yobokies hands and bezel insert. So it sort of fits here. Posted in the vostok forum previously.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9177802


Details please.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Details please.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Orient Ray II; double-dome sapphire, yobokies bezel w/SKX009 insert, yobokies oyster w/strapcode clasp


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Now the Second of my Seiko TST triology. Powered by ne15. John (thetigeruk) did an amazing job.
Edit : 
Pvd coating by a german supplier , preparations by me
Chapterring from yokobies 
Ceramic insert by dlw
Other original Seiko parts


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> Orient Ray II; double-dome sapphire, yobokies bezel w/SKX009 insert, yobokies oyster w/strapcode clasp


That's a really good looking mod, congrats!


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Long shark bezel from Seikostain.
Milsub bezel insert from Dagaz.
Double domed crystal from Crystaltimes.
Supernato strap from Monsterwatches.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

The_Watchier. Vintage style diver on leather. This really speaks to me. Lovely.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

SKX171 with:

Yobokies click bezel
DLW sloped ceramic insert
4.2mm domed sapphire
Drilled lugs
6R15 movement
Sarb crown
Dagaz porthole caseback


----------



## dr_bldmny (Jul 24, 2015)

Guess this is as good of a place as any to ask

I'm looking for a California dial that fits Seiko 7S26 movement with 4:00 crown, like Dagaz and Watches By Nick offer, but with *red* minute markers. What other suppliers might offer that? Will I need to go with a custom job?

edit: pls PM me if you have an answer, thanks


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

humphrj said:


> SKX171 with:
> 
> Yobokies click bezel
> DLW sloped ceramic insert
> ...


Nice one
If you do not mind me asking - kanji day dial, have you been lucky to have it in stock or had to source?


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

One I had made many years ago


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Just noticed it on DLW website, I will probably wait for ceramic non-sub insert but thought some of you may be happy.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Seiko 5 mini 009 diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Vintage diver style on leather!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool old vibe. I should probably be able to tell by now, but I can't place the base watch. What is it? 
Thanks.


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Just look like MM


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

humphrj said:


> The_Watchier. Vintage style diver on leather. This really speaks to me. Lovely.


Thank you! It was my first complete project. TC v3 case, yobokies dial and raffles hands.

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

3WR said:


> Cool old vibe. I should probably be able to tell by now, but I can't place the base watch. What is it?
> Thanks.


It's a Tiger Concept V3 big crown

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is an old one I had make a few years back


----------



## Ananta (May 1, 2015)

humphrj said:


> SKX171 with:
> 
> Yobokies click bezel
> DLW sloped ceramic insert
> ...





This is the perfect SKX mod for me, especially the 6R15-SARB crown and Kanji day wheel combination. Where did you find the day wheel if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Ananta said:


> [/LIST]
> 
> This is the perfect SKX mod for me, especially the 6R15-SARB crown and Kanji day wheel combination. Where did you find the day wheel if you don't mind me asking?


Harold - yobokies


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This unique one today









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> It's a Tiger Concept V3 big crown
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


So I guess 28.5mm dials fit that Tiger case then? I know the Tiger dials are 29mm. Maybe you had to do some work to get it to fit. Would be a cool source of cases if they do fit.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

nsomerv said:


> So I guess 28.5mm dials fit that Tiger case then? I know the Tiger dials are 29mm. Maybe you had to do some work to get it to fit. Would be a cool source of cases if they do fit.


Older Tiger Cases take 28mm, so I actually had to shave 0.5mm from the dial to make it fit.
For newer cases 28.5 dials can fit easily with no issues.
But off course you will have to cut the feet off and glue it to the movement as the dial feet are not aligned.
Hope that helps

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## g10078 (Jul 13, 2016)

SKX007 with SKX171 dial, orange minute hand, coin-edge bezel, and silver-toned insert.

Black leather band








Admiralty grey NATO strap








Oyster bracelet, showing coin edge bezel


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



g10078 said:


> Oyster bracelet, showing coin edge bezel
> View attachment 9197290


Is that an original or Super Oyster?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Onosendai (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Glengooligan (Mar 11, 2015)

I bought my SKX007 to mod. It was my first mechanical watch. I bought several dials, chapter rings, and hands. I've had modded several times but for some reason, no matter how much I liked the mod combination at first, I never really felt satisfied with it until I finally just put it back the way it was. Go figure.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Glengooligan said:


> I bought my SKX007 to mod. It was my first mechanical watch. I bought several dials, chapter rings, and hands. I've had modded several times but for some reason, no matter how much I liked the mod combination at first, I never really felt satisfied with it until I finally just put it back the way it was. Go figure.


Understood. I only modded my SKX173 to look like my Tudor Black Bay Red, but I still like the stock watch a lot. Since then I've picked up a new 007 and a vintage 009, which I'm leaving stock.


----------



## Onosendai (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Onosendai (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Onosendai said:


> View attachment 9238050


ok, i'll bite, those look like maratec elite straps; i know they were also sold without that name, by other vendors... what's your source for those? been looking for the black on black to replace my aged one!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A simple mod although I scratched the crystal badly with the knife 😏

















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## fastcasters (May 25, 2016)

Hi all- just finished this today.

A restoration job first and then a mod. Bought an old 7002 case of ebay. After lots of cleaning, digging out (literally) the crud and drilling out the corroded bevel spring and ball it was finally ready to add a working movement, new bevel spring and bearing. The dial, hands, chapter ring and bevel insert from Dagaz, sapphire dome crystal from crystal times. Now it just needs a nice strap


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

My humble SKX007 mod.

Bleached the insert a bit, I like it.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Onosendai (Jul 9, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> ok, i'll bite, those look like maratec elite straps; i know they were also sold without that name, by other vendors... what's your source for those? been looking for the black on black to replace my aged one!
> 
> View attachment 9240274


Strap source ? I bought here.

22mm Black PVC Composite Rubber Diver Strap Watch Band Seamaster Maratac 22 | eBay


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## popshicles (Aug 24, 2015)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> My humble SKX007 mod.
> 
> Bleached the insert a bit, I like it.
> 
> ...


How long did you soak the insert in bleach?


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Where can we get that shroud kcoops?


----------



## Yeppers (Sep 7, 2016)

Hey y'all, just checking out all the mods and thought I'd share my skx. Originally bought as an skx007 as a Christmas present for myself last year, the dial is from an snk809 off ebay and hands are from, I believe dagaz if I remember correctly, as well as the GMT bezel insert. I made it myself and I love everything about it except the lume pip being too dark. Take care!


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

A quick build with spare parts while I wait for... more parts. 
Seiko 5 base
Dagaz BB gold dial, baked
Seiko 5 hands
Black and gold NATO from cheapestnatostraps


----------



## g10078 (Jul 13, 2016)

It's a Super Oyster II from StrapCode via Amazon (18mm at the clasp).


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

That looks really nice! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

SKX009 w/ Dagaz dial and hands. I also had a chapter ring and a couple of bezel inserts to try. But I ended up liking it like this and didn't bother with those.

The hands are excellent. Love their size and proportions. I think they work well with the dial. I wish they were still available.

The stock chapter ring looks odd to me in the pictures - too prominent. I think it blends in more when seen in person. The dial and bezel insert look much more vibrant in person. The blue in the bezel kinda sorta matches the blue in the submarine graphic. I'm very pleased. Nice change from my black dialed watches.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9285962


Now this looks nice! Can't recall if you posted details but mind sharing again?

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Now this looks nice! Can't recall if you posted details but mind sharing again?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Orient Mako II w/Coin-edge bezel, Ceramic insert, Solid Oyster w/screw links(22mm to 18mm taper), and the Pro Saturation diver ratcheting clasp


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Simple mod, bezel insert and hands upgrde for theTC GMT!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

popshicles said:


> How long did you soak the insert in bleach?


30 seconds or so. I actually didn't use bleach, but a household liquid drain cleaner. So it dissolves some of the applied paint. But be careful, don't wipe it dry with a cloth, you'll risk removing it all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Drain cleaner usually has lye in it - lye melts aluminum...


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Reworked the bezel on my SRP637 for the insert to sit lower. Just about flush with the shroud now.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

...and a very involved bezel mod to an SKX w/ DD sapphire. I thought this was going to be an easier/less expensive solution to grinding inserts to work with the Dagaz super dome, turns out it requires more complicated grinding of the insert for clearance of the crystal, plus the case, and a whole lot of internal & external work on the bezel.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

on wrist


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

subterfuge said:


> ...and a very involved bezel mod to an SKX w/ DD sapphire. I thought this was going to be an easier/less expensive solution to grinding inserts to work with the Dagaz super dome, turns out it requires more complicated grinding of the insert for clearance of the crystal, plus the case, and a whole lot of internal & external work on the bezel.
> 
> View attachment 9294314
> 
> ...


This is really interesting. Any interest in making a step-by-step post?


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

subterfuge said:


> Reworked the bezel on my SRP637 for the insert to sit lower. Just about flush with the shroud now.
> 
> View attachment 9293418


That looks freaking awesome man! Wow!


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

I have just started working with SKX divers after spending a lot of time modding Seiko 5s and Vostoks, and I am frustrated with fitting the bezel gaskets. I can't quite seem to get Dr. Seikostain's gaskets to fit into the SKX bezel. I know they are a very precise fit, but it just keeps wiggling its way out whenever I am down to fitting the very last segment into the groove. Anyone have any tips? I probably just have to be more patient. I did get Dagaz's fluorine bezel gaskets to fit, but I found that the Seikostain bezel was a bit looser than I'd like with the Dagaz gasket. I also haven't greased them, which might make them sticky and less likely to pop out. 

Also, anyone have general tips for pressing crystals into cases? I often wind up with the crystal pressed incorrectly, with one side sunken and the other up out of the case and the crystal gasket bent. I have a ...... crystal press and I noticed that it doesn't seat the dies completely flat, so I am sure that isn't helping. Frustrating to screw up a gasket and then have to wait for another from Cousins. Maybe I need to get the version of the press where the dies screw on as opposed to press on ones, might make them sit flat.

End of rant. Keep the cool mods coming!


----------



## Conrador (May 31, 2016)

Anyone know where I can buy a good value leather strap with curved ends?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Interest? Yes. Time to actually sit down and write one out? Unlikely. However, I'm going to be pulling that bezel and insert off to get the final measurements and photograph everything before I send it home, so I can duplicate it for the others I have waiting. I'll post some of that info if I think about it.


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*



nsomerv said:


> I also haven't greased them, which might make them sticky and less likely to pop out.


Probably part of the problem. A little silicone grease makes it just sticky enough to stay in. I typically press the greased gasket into the groove with a toothpick going around in a circle. Sometimes have to hold the other side in place with my thumb. Takes a little time and care but I've never had an issue with a greased gasket not staying in place.



nsomerv said:


> Also, anyone have general tips for pressing crystals into cases? I often wind up with the crystal pressed incorrectly, with one side sunken and the other up out of the case and the crystal gasket bent.


I've had this issue, too. The trick seems to be to use even, consistent, level pressure, which can be tough especially with a domed and/or extra thick crystal. Can sometimes get the crystal started with thumbs to make sure it starts even without crushing the gasket. Also might help to start with the gasket in the case, not on the crystal. The convex dyes seem to work better on the domed crystal, biggest diameter possible to the edge of the crystal. Make sure the case is flat and perfectly centered under the top of the press. I read on SCWF that one guy makes a custom bottom dye that fits the SKX case perfectly centered. Also, the screw down crystal press (as opposed to squeeze pressure) I've read helps with the application of consistent even pressure.

Good luck!


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*



subterfuge said:


> Interest? Yes. Time to actually sit down and write one out? Unlikely. However, I'm going to be pulling that bezel and insert off to get the final measurements and photograph everything before I send it home, so I can duplicate it for the others I have waiting. I'll post some of that info if I think about it.


Right on. Even if just pics I'd love to see them. Really cool stuff you're doing there.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Liltle bros


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Conrador said:


> Anyone know where I can buy a good value leather strap with curved ends?


Interesting to see something other than snowflake hands with that dial. I think it works.

I have a curved end leather strap from Christopher Ward. Intended for some of their C70 watches, I think. (Picture from their website.) It is the only strap that has managed to (temporarily) displace my Endmill bracelet from my SKX007. I bought it during a holiday sale so it wasn't expensive. It looks, feels, smells expensive. It's on a humble Citizen now and makes the watch feel special.


----------



## XR159 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*



skylinegtr_34 said:


> Liltle bros


Nice mod. Which 1 bigger in diameter? Mind post a top view for size comparison? Thx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX171 with ceramic inlay from DLW


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

nsomerv said:


> My blancpain vostok mod. Uh, it has yobokies hands and bezel insert. So it sort of fits here. Posted in the vostok forum previously.


Love this dial, is there a Seiko equivalent?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

It's from Raffles on Ebay and techinically for ETA. So I had to take off the dial feet and use dial dots for the Vostok, which you would also have to do for Seiko. He has the dial in a few different lume colors, I think. I can't remember, it might be 29mm so for Seiko you might have to shave it down to around 28.5 to fit. But some of his are the right size already, will say in the listing!


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*First Mod*

First Mods - not without mishap!!






























Whilst trying to put the second hand on - I was applying a decent amount of pressure and it pinged off - never to be found! So I used the stock skx007 hand that I'd pulled off

SKX007 base
W Jean Super Oyster bracelet
Dragonshrouds (Kontrolsports on Ebay) Plongeur hour and minute hands, Seiko second hand
Dragonshrouds Planet Ocean bezel insert Blue


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Vintage SEIKO FFF mod









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

h/t to subterfuge!

SNZG07 with sapphire upgrade and SARB017 hands!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> h/t to subterfuge!
> 
> SNZG07 with sapphire upgrade and SARB017 hands!
> 
> ...


It is amazing how cathedral hands can lift any watch up!
Love your mod, wear it in good health.
Mine says hi ?









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



XR159 said:


> Nice mod. Which 1 bigger in diameter? Mind post a top view for size comparison? Thx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. The monster looks bigger due to its extended lugs but there is a 0.5mm diameter difference between them.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: First Mod*



srexy said:


> First Mods - not without mishap!!
> 
> View attachment 9312906
> 
> ...


I prefer the stock second hand with those hands. Looks great!!

David
Instagram: alienswanted


----------



## XR159 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*



skylinegtr_34 said:


> Thanks. The monster looks bigger due to its extended lugs but there is a 0.5mm diameter difference between them.
> 
> View attachment 9313842


I just notice the overhang shroud have been deleted at 10&4, did u machine them off o just replace with different 1?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



XR159 said:


> I just notice the overhang shroud have been deleted at 10&4, did u machine them off o just replace with different 1?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I removed the overhang with a dremel.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: First Mod*



srexy said:


> View attachment 9312914


what app is that for the digital clock on your phone?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: First Mod*



timetellinnoob said:


> what app is that for the digital clock on your phone?


nvm, i found one =)


----------



## XR159 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



skylinegtr_34 said:


> I removed the overhang with a dremel.


Excellent work!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

nsomerv said:


> It's from Raffles on Ebay and techinically for ETA. So I had to take off the dial feet and use dial dots for the Vostok, which you would also have to do for Seiko. He has the dial in a few different lume colors, I think. I can't remember, it might be 29mm so for Seiko you might have to shave it down to around 28.5 to fit. But some of his are the right size already, will say in the listing!


Thanks so much for the info - can't seem to find Raffles - is that their full eBay handle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

It's been a while since I built anything and I got a great deal on an Armida A9 so I put this together. Dial and hands are Dagaz and are high quality. I have a red triangle bezel insert on the way to complete the look.


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

Playing dress ups......


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

From this


To this


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

subterfuge said:


> Reworked the bezel on my SRP637 for the insert to sit lower. Just about flush with the shroud now.
> 
> View attachment 9293418


I got rid of my SRP637, because I'm not a fan of the silver bezel. I wish I had known about a different bezel! Is that a reworked stock bezel?

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

gregoryb said:


> Thanks so much for the info - can't seem to find Raffles - is that their full eBay handle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


there are a number of them. raffles-time-machine is one, i forget the others. there's also a website ........... dot com.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Anyone know where stargate bezels can be bought from, i'm after a different style.


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

Refurbished SKX with dial, hands, chapter ring, and crystal
OSC tsunami bezel
DLW brass insert, baked
Gonna put it on an olive green nato.


----------



## kuaka (Sep 29, 2011)

Yobokies orange monster hands, oyster style bracelet:


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

AT1984 said:


> I got rid of my SRP637, because I'm not a fan of the silver bezel. I wish I had known about a different bezel! Is that a reworked stock bezel?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


Yes, stock bezel, turned to accept 38mm inserts on the lathe.


----------



## Serbin the Monk (Jul 11, 2008)

My first Seiko SKX007 mod! After countless hours perusing all of Yobokies options on his site, I settled on the following. Wanted something that would be at home on a ship, plane or Monte Carlo casino. Clean face so I can easily tell the time. I hereby dub it the SpyHunter mod.... The Seiko I always wanted.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Guys, I'm trying to order a sapphire crystal with AR coating for a Tiger Concept V4 case. I measured the one already installed and it is 30.5mm
Can someone advise on where can I get one?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## femto (Dec 14, 2015)

Continued my 'Totally Orange' project, now with an orange chapter ring from Dagaz and a bubble domed sapphire glass from Crystaltimes with orange AR coating.


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Serbin the Monk said:


> My first Seiko SKX007 mod! After countless hours perusing all of Yobokies options on his site, I settled on the following. Wanted something that would be at home on a ship, plane or Monte Carlo casino. Clean face so I can easily tell the time. I hereby dub it the SpyHunter mod.... The Seiko I always wanted.
> 
> View attachment 9340762
> 
> ...


Fantastic job.
Killer design.
Nice and clean.

I may have to copy your design.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## lenameishme (Jun 19, 2016)

I had a few hours to spare so i crafted a pair of leather straps for my modded Skx to try out.







Here are some wrist shots.



















Cheers and have a great week ahead!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

femto said:


> Continued my 'Totally Orange' project, now with an orange chapter ring from Dagaz and a bubble domed sapphire glass from Crystaltimes with orange AR coating.
> 
> View attachment 9341874


Congatulations, "really full orange" ;-)!!!


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

femto said:


> Continued my 'Totally Orange' project, now with an orange chapter ring from Dagaz and a bubble domed sapphire glass from Crystaltimes with orange AR coating.
> 
> View attachment 9341874


Orange you glad you made that mod? (Get it?)


----------



## femto (Dec 14, 2015)

RelojGringo said:


> Orange you glad you made that mod? (Get it?)


To be honest, no! :-s


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

femto said:


> To be honest, no! :-s


It's an old (and very bad) joke ... http://jokes.cc.com/funny-food/panmgr/knock--knock----banana


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's one 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Another tuna style mod. I used the dragon shroud, Yobokies insert and hands, and a set of black wheels for the movement.
Does anyone else find Yobokies hands to be incredibly hard to install? I've done a lot of modding and only recently started buying parts from Harold. The finish is incredibly good, but I wish the hands had a little room to breathe. I've wrestled with three pairs now and I still have one set left to install.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serbin the Monk (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks Leekster!!- the best compliment is imitation. It's an SKX007 day/date with a black VX dial, plain aluminum chapter ring, single dome coated sapphire, black GMT bezel with triangle and lume dot, black sumo hands and super oyster bracelet. Prefer the GMT insert as I travel a lot and it looks a bit cleaner than the typical diver insert. I figured no numbers were necessary on the dial due to the chapter ring having them and I like that the day/date window on the VX dial does not have a frame- contributes to the clean almost pilot watch face. The Sumo hands are simple and very easy to see with just a little pizzazz to keep it from being boring.


----------



## Serbin the Monk (Jul 11, 2008)

please delete


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Subterfuge

Mind sharing how did u manage to source for the oyster looking bezel ?



subterfuge said:


> ...and a very involved bezel mod to an SKX w/ DD sapphire. I thought this was going to be an easier/less expensive solution to grinding inserts to work with the Dagaz super dome, turns out it requires more complicated grinding of the insert for clearance of the crystal, plus the case, and a whole lot of internal & external work on the bezel.
> 
> View attachment 9294322


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A simple mod, but I love it
Seiko 5 with Cathedral hands!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

the_watchier said:


> It is amazing how cathedral hands can lift any watch up!
> Love your mod, wear it in good health.
> Mine says hi ?
> 
> ...


What model is this? Looks great.

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> What model is this? Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Thank you! This is SNK647 with Dagaz Cathedral hands

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## sjmoir (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's my polished 007, thank you Yobokies and Dr Seikostain:


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

sjmoir said:


> Here's my polished 007, thank you Yobokies and Dr Seikostain:
> 
> View attachment 9359506


Great combo / dial, hands and bezel insert

Sweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

sjmoir said:


> Here's my polished 007, thank you Yobokies and Dr Seikostain:


 Is this bubble saphire sir?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> A simple mod, but I love it
> Seiko 5 with Cathedral hands!
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic. Hands and strap look great with that dial. Interesting case, too. Looking at stock photos, I probably wouldn't have seen the potential in that base watch. I'd like to copy this if I could find one for sale.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

3WR said:


> Fantastic. Hands and strap look great with that dial. Interesting case, too. Looking at stock photos, I probably wouldn't have seen the potential in that base watch. I'd like to copy this if I could find one for sale.


I got this for 36$ on ebay but sometime ago.
I was very interested in this case, but the burst blue dial was a plus 😁
Some patience on the bay and you can score a good one

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Bracelet Or Rubber?








Or


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

This is amazing. Incredible work. I hope I have the patience and physical acuity to partake. Too bad I'm just finding out about this at almost 40! 

I'm aware of Harold and Dagaz - I'm sure there are many other names I should know, as I attempt to find parts and experienced modders to help.


----------



## Kit. (Aug 9, 2016)

My modded SKX. I would also like to change the hands on the watch but right now I'm too afraid to do any modding that compromises water integrity.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

SKX027 with fff dial and hands. Love this smaller cases









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

007 Mod
With Dagaz hands and dials
GMT Bezel insert ,Domed Sapphire from my local store


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

SNK031 rescued from the deep. SKX hour and minute hand, repainted bezel, debranded dial, single dome mineral crystal


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## nubskillz (Sep 16, 2016)

Recently acquired Skx013 mod, domed ar sapphire, dagaz bezel insert, unknown hands (let me know if you recognize them, id like to acquire more).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Base: SRP Slide Rule pilot 
Dial: From another SRP model
Hands:Yobokies


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

with less busy dial..


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

This may be the wrong place to ask but who better to ask than seiko modders themselves right? My question is, is this watch a mod? If not what is the model number? I have had no luck finding it.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Porterjrm said:


> This may be the wrong place to ask but who better to ask than seiko modders themselves right? My question is, is this watch a mod? If not what is the model number? I have had no luck finding it.


This is not a mod, but it is very rare and will be over priced if you find one.
This model is SNZH51.
I would say you can simply get an snzh55 which is the twin sister but with black dial, then get a white dial from somewhere else. 
Maybe from any seiko5 with crown at 3

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm going to take some flak for this one from the purists lol. Not particularly creative or difficult, but it's different I think.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Porterjrm said:
> 
> 
> > This may be the wrong place to ask but who better to ask than seiko modders themselves right? My question is, is this watch a mod? If not what is the model number? I have had no luck finding it.
> ...


Thanks! Now to begin the search. Any idea if anyone sells bezel inserts for it?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

rawrfische said:


> I'm going to take some flak for this one from the purists lol. Not particularly creative or difficult, but it's different I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White Sumo?

I dig it!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Porterjrm said:


> Thanks! Now to begin the search. Any idea if anyone sells bezel inserts for it?


Yobokies and Dagaz.. search for inserts for SNZH cases. Yobokies has 2 lumed ones as well.
This is my Yobokies fff mod. 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> White Sumo?
> 
> I dig it!


Thanks, haha.

Used to be a black Sumo, but I guess it's a white Sumo for now. I'll probably order a double domed sapphire for it, then decide if I want to keep it like this.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

rawrfische said:


> Thanks, haha.
> 
> Used to be a black Sumo, but I guess it's a white Sumo for now. I'll probably order a double domed sapphire for it, then decide if I want to keep it like this.


What dial is that? Looks good.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

jhanna1701 said:


> What dial is that? Looks good.


Unfortunately it's not just the dial. It's the whole guts, 7s26 movement and all, from an sxz323 stargate. I cracked the crystal on my stargate, got bored and this happened. For what it's worth, the stock Sumo crown and stem goes right in and adjusts the day/date just fine.

At some point I'll probably move the day/date wheels to a spare nh35 and use that movement instead.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ That's freaking hilarious - a Sumo with a 7s26.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Experimenting with leftovers in the lonely world of Timex mods.









Military Field case
Scout Dial - sterilized
Metal Field seconds hand
Shaved crown

Before sterilization


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Invicta 8826 mod









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## femto (Dec 14, 2015)

Seiko Simple.Red.Triangle Mod (OSC bezel)


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Bump with 6159 Mod!


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)

Just another SNK mod


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

nsomerv said:


> Just another SNK mod


Nice Cali dial


----------



## nubskillz (Sep 16, 2016)

How about SKX807?


----------



## Hongkie (Sep 22, 2016)

Skx007 with yobokies PO dial, hands and bezel insert, polished chapter ring and sapphire (which lifts the watch completely), on a yobokies anvil bracelet







Srp307 with spectre dial and hands








With all the great mods I've seen on this thread, the creative juices are flowing! So only question is, which mod project next??? 😁


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

nubskillz said:


> How about SKX807?


Sure, why not? How about SKX63? (SNKH63)

I think I prefer yours. Black chapter ring and non-blasted case look better. And look nice on bracelet. I bought this watch already modded and swapped in the SNKH63 dial and hands just to grins. I thought I was going to love the bead blasted case but can't decide exactly what to do with it.

Anyway, nice SKX807 you have there.


----------



## nubskillz (Sep 16, 2016)

3WR said:


> nubskillz said:
> 
> 
> > How about SKX807?
> ...


That looks amazing sir, i actually love everything about the rally inspired theme and bead blasted finish. I'd like to see what it would look like on one of those clasped zuludiver rubber straps.

I was considering trying a gmt bezel insert on this one, but instead i think im going to try to concentrate on building a full custom skx with cerakoted case, dagaz parts and a 4r36 heart.


----------



## nubskillz (Sep 16, 2016)

I did some repairs on the leftover movement and parts and stuck it all inside the snk case, so heres an SNK173 next to the SKX807. For a simple mod i think it came out alright. Tomorrow i will probably take the skx apart again and install an ar coated crystal.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one started its life as a blue chronotac. 
The blue dial with vintage lime and white hands were killing me.
So after 2 dials and one movement try outs, I managed to get it right.










Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Scored a cheap for-repair SKX007 from ebay, the movement was all rusted and horrible, must have been swum with the crown out? Movement was FUBAR, stem was rusted and broke off when pulled out!
Z22 strap was perished and came apart when handled.

Luckily I had a movement with yobokies husky dial, blue-lumed pilot hands and orange-lumed second hand sitting in a less-nice case, so it was a matter of cleaning up the case,swapping it in and getting a replacement crown/stem from cousinsuk.
View attachment 9446146

Glass looked broken in the eBay photo, but it's actually not too bad - might replace it soon and change the chapter ring for white or chrome while i'm inside.

Using a stock Jubilee for now but its a bit light and rattly - i'm considering a Super Engineer from Strapcode or a beads-of-rice from
Harold.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Are the dials/chapter rings/hands on Sumos the same as skx and 6903?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Noice job!
Details?

What movement... etc.

I have 2 of that Chronotac, waiting for some decent organ transplants, poor things.
PM me if you prefer. Thx



the_watchier said:


> This one started its life as a blue chronotac.
> The blue dial with vintage lime and white hands were killing me.
> So after 2 dials and one movement try outs, I managed to get it right.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

nubskillz said:


> I did some repairs on the leftover movement and parts and stuck it all inside the snk case, so heres an SNK173 next to the SKX807. For a simple mod i think it came out alright. Tomorrow i will probably take the skx apart again and install an ar coated crystal.


Oh no! An SKX173 was sacrificed?! My enthusiasm for SKX807 has been dampened. (not really) I saw a decent deal on an SKX173 and ordered it with every intention of using it for a mod. Then it arrived and I loved it. A hint of green to the markers. The lume is ever so slightly raised to give some subtle 3D interest. And I like the seconds hand. It feels blasphemous, but I prefer it to my SKX007.

I assume you got the day/date wheel colors changed by swapping the whole movements. Did you just have to swap out the plastic ring around the movements to do that? I was under the impression it was that simple. And I got away with that once. The second time I tried, it seemed like one of the date wheels was fighting me. Like it would have preferred to be removed before the plastic ring could be easily swapped.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



Chronopolis said:


> Noice job!
> Details?
> 
> What movement... etc.
> ...


Thank You!
This started its life as a chronotac with blue dial. I never liked the mismatched lume color.








I tried different dials but the date window never got aligned. Finally I got that dial from Tiger.
And I'm happy with how it turned out.
This has the DG GMT movement.
Let me know if you need more details.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

TJ Boogie said:


> Are the dials/chapter rings/hands on Sumos the same as skx and 6903?


I do not know about 6903, but dials and hands are interchangeable between Sumo/SKX. Chapter rings are not.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Photo didn't seem to work on my last post, so here's my rescued rustbucket SKX:


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

v1triol said:


> I do not know about 6903, but dials and hands are interchangeable between Sumo/SKX. Chapter rings are not.


Thanks!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Some of my Franken creations :










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## nubskillz (Sep 16, 2016)

The skx173 was old and the lume on it was completly dead, the hands where misaligned and the dial was scratched by improper use of a hand remover. It was the perfect candidate for a swap. I used the movement from the snk, yes you must swap the plastic movement holder, and yes it will try to catch on the date wheel so you must take great care not to damage it or simply remove it before installing the plastic piece. I took the watch apart again yesterday, pressed in a new ar coated sapphire and put it all back together. I think i might have to take it all apart again and upgrade the hands and movement, thinking of a white plopof style hands with orange minute hand and a 4r36 movement. 
Heres a picture as of right now, back on a strapcode bracelet.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9456682


Beautiful mate. Just stunning!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

What series are they sir?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

I am pretty much out of the mod game, but SDGenius' latest work with the Stargate, plus I think it was Watchier's work on a Kontiki homage have me inspired...

Well done, guys!


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Is there a bezel that's sapphire like the fifty fathoms for the SKX?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Ryvil said:


> Is there a bezel that's sapphire like the fifty fathoms for the SKX?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No, not sapphire but glass yes, from Yobokies


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

dZeak said:


> I am pretty much out of the mod game, but SDGenius' latest work with the Stargate, plus I think it was Watchier's work on a Kontiki homage have me inspired...
> 
> Well done, guys!


Can't take all the credit, I just designed/spec'd out those mods, Alex @ Artifice is the real MVP


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> ...


Just beautiful mate!

Re middle one - good to know that dial fits the SKX, I was wondering about that, thanks.
Can we see more photos and the details (how the dial lume match to the hands and which bezel&crown is it?)

Really well done mod


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



SDGenius said:


> Can't take all the credit, I just designed/spec'd out those mods, Alex @ Artifice is the real MVP


What kind of bezel was installed on skx sir? And what kind of dial is it?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

yozemon said:


> What kind of bezel was installed on skx sir?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Will cover details in video review soon


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Monster... 
Case: blasted low light
Bezel: cerakoted "coyote desert"
Bracelet: blasted high light
Dial: Dagaz
Hands: Blue -- From another model - SNZJ


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

009 with PO bezel insert + Coin Bezel (OSC) + brushed chapter ring + Soxa hands + Dagaz dial (now out of production)


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)




----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Morning all...is it beautiful enough? Hehe

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

SDGenius - absolutely gorgeous watch. 

But with all due respect, could you tell those of us who have no interest in watching videos, what the dial is?


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

no, lol


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

dZeak said:


> SDGenius - absolutely gorgeous watch.
> 
> But with all due respect, could you tell those of us who have no interest in watching videos, what the dial is?


The dial is from the 'mohawk'.. SRP585/ 587.


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## xuan87 (May 6, 2016)

And here's my Seiko SRP641 with cerekote coating. Dark grey for the shroud, black for the bezel, bolts and crown. The bezel markers are painted dark grey to match the shroud, giving an overall "stealth" look, but not overly monochromatic.


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

Here's the finished product. I love the the red triangle coordinates with the red text on the dial.


----------



## HOZAYEM (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful!!!! How????


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

HOZAYEM said:


> Beautiful!!!! How????


Thanks HOZAYEM. The base watch is an Armida A9 500M. The dial and hands are from Dagaz. The bezel insert is the 6538 insert from Yuki.


----------



## HOZAYEM (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks great thanks!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

m.and said:


> Thanks HOZAYEM. The base watch is an Armida A9 500M. The dial and hands are from Dagaz. The bezel insert is the 6538 insert from Yuki.


Looks amazing, initially I thought it was an invicta. Then I noticed the lug holes and you got me thinking!
Well done

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

A question for the experienced modders. Is there any difference between using the original Seiko crystal gasket and a aftermarket one?


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

m.and said:


> Thanks HOZAYEM. The base watch is an Armida A9 500M. The dial and hands are from Dagaz. The bezel insert is the 6538 insert from Yuki.


Awesome !!!

But lost 300m of water resistance ?? LOL
Just kidding !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> A question for the experienced modders. Is there any difference between using the original Seiko crystal gasket and a aftermarket one?


I don't think so. I've used an aftermarket one after damaging the original one on an SNZH case. Will need to have it pressure tested if you are planning to submerge it in water though

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> I don't think so. I've used an aftermarket one after damaging the original one on an SNZH case. Will need to have it pressure tested if you are planning to submerge it in water though
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


I was thinking if the material they used has any relation for the water proofing level. I make the my field tests in the pool myself, so far no trouble


----------



## GAT-X105 (Sep 5, 2016)

Howdy ya'll!

Here's my 1st ever Modded watch. a SNK803 with a Dagaz PAM Cali Homage dial and Dagaz White Sword hands.









Strap is a StrapsCo vintage leather.

This thing has such a gorgeous lume! I'll try and take a photo of it later on. It's a real beaut.


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

*Post your mods here =>*










My super skx007

Marine master hands and dial
hand winding and hacking movement
Super AR sapphire crystal
Coin edge ratcheting bezel
End mill president bracelet
Signed crown

Got this bezel insert in the mail 









www.dlwwatches.com/collections/cera...ucts/ceramic-bezel-inserts-yacht-master-black

It's gonna be awesome


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



whitestripes said:


> My super skx007
> 
> Marine master hands and dial
> hand winding and hacking movement
> ...


Where you got marine master dial and hand sir? Too dificult for me to find seiko dial...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



yozemon said:


> Where you got marine master dial and hand sir? Too dificult for me to find seiko dial...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Bought the watch pre modded a couple years ago

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

NVM - will post up completed mod soon...


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## GAT-X105 (Sep 5, 2016)

Here is one for the lume lovers here.
Modded Seiko SNK803 with a PAM Cali Homage Dial & Sword Hands.









Definitely digging it.
Strap is a StrapsCo Canvas!


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Recently did a 4R36 swap on my SKX009, but still waiting on an appropriate crown to finish the job. Needless to say even though I can't set the time, I can keep it ticking. 










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Raydius said:


> Recently did a 4R36 swap on my SKX009, but still waiting on an appropriate crown to finish the job. Needless to say even though I can't set the time, I can keep it ticking.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Would you mind sharing that is it a direct swap of movement ?
What I have to do with the stem and crown ?

Because I want to try this movement swap too.

Thanks

watch_nian @ Instagram


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


Sir where you got cyclop glass? Is it hardlex?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

yozemon said:


> Sir where you got cyclop glass? Is it hardlex?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It's the original glass for the Invicta 8926 case. Most people remove the cyclops, but I like it.

Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

tamtkpp said:


> Would you mind sharing that is it a direct swap of movement ?
> What I have to do with the stem and crown ?
> 
> Because I want to try this movement swap too.
> ...


I found a few threads here on the forums (I would post links but I'm on mobile so it's probably just easier if you search), but depending on the 4R donor it can be a direct swap. The stem/crown is the only real concern because the good options like the SARB059 stem is not that easy to come by .

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## gman44116 (Apr 10, 2010)

Finished up my first SKX. Started out as a new 007K2.

Upgrades:
DLW Ceramic Insert
4R36 Movement 
Black Day/Date Wheel
SARB059 Crown
SKX171 Dial
Yobokies:
Clicky Coin Bezel
Blue AR Double Dome Crystal
6217 Handset
Sapphire Caseback
Strapcode Jubilee (OEM Jubilee end links and connecting links transferred to Strapcode bracelet)

A handful of before and after pictures.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Since I'll be waiting a while for my SARB059 crown to come in to finish the 4R36 swap, I've started tinkering with other mods.

I've always been a fan of Roman numerals, so I tried to find examples of divers with roman numerals, coming up mostly with Cartier models. Since I already had a dial/hands combination from a previously unfinished project, I decided to take my SKX in this direction and am pretty happy with how it's going!










To me this is now getting more into dress diver territory, so now I'm looking for an appropriate bracelet (leaning towards a BoR-type)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## StrapsCo (Jan 21, 2014)

Great job on the mod Jay!


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Finally swapped the movement.

-NH36 movement from cousins and 1E70D1SNS0 crown-stem from ebay. 
-You need to swap the day wheel. It is simple. There is a C-clamp holding it in place which is located on the bottom of where you install the hands. Put something (like an exacto knife) underneath it and try to push it upwards gently. Then you can take the day whee of again putting something thin underneath. Do not turn the movement upside down there is a small white rotor it will fell down and you may lost it. Procedure is identical for 7s26 and NH36. Put the wheel in, change the date with turning crown and the wheel will sit in its place. Finally you can put the clamp back in. Put it on like a ring and push down it will sit in its place.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Middle Class Man's Grand Seiko Diver (too much in this one for poor man status)

















Seiko SKX007
Dilled lugs
NE15 hacking handwinding automatic movement
SBDC003 dial
SKX009 Chapter Ring
Yobokies GSD hands
double dome sapphire crystal
baby tuna bezel conversion
ceramic DLW skx pattern bezel insert
S/a laser engraved monster crown conversion
Laser engraved Dagaz porthole case back with updated specs
Strapcode Endmill with laser engraved ratchet clasp


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



whitestripes said:


> My super skx007
> 
> Marine master hands and dial
> hand winding and hacking movement
> ...


Is the mm dial and hands oem? Drop in fit?

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

Don't know - bought it modded 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

subterfuge said:


> Middle Class Man's Grand Seiko Diver (too much in this one for poor man status)
> 
> View attachment 9514826
> 
> ...


Wow!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

subterfuge said:


> Middle Class Man's Grand Seiko Diver (too much in this one for poor man status)
> 
> View attachment 9514826
> 
> ...


That looks awesome!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Have a great weekend guys!
Not a mod rather a built 😁









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Some minor modding on my new PADI...Crystal Times double domed crystal and batman ceramic bezel insert from DLW Watches


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks great, is this the mid dome or high dome?



Crabtree said:


> Some minor modding on my new PADI...Crystal Times double domed crystal and batman ceramic bezel insert from DLW Watches
> View attachment 9516802
> 
> View attachment 9516826
> ...


----------



## Crabtree (Oct 28, 2014)

Craustin1 said:


> Looks great, is this the mid dome or high dome?


Mid dome. The high dome looked pretty extreme to me, haven't seen it in person, but I shied away.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Cool thanks!


----------



## steininger (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi everyone,

my name is Christian and this is my first post here. I'm from germany and I'm very interested in modding a seiko skx007. But I'm a beginner! That's the current status of my mod: 
Hands, bezel, bezel insert, crystal and oyster bracelet ... at the red lines in the photo you can see my problem: A gap between bezel and case ...









@subterfuge: You used the baby tuna bezel conversion at your modding. How big is the gap between the bezel and the watchcase? I used the bezel (from yobokies) and I think, I don't have the right gasket for it. There is a gap of nearly half a milimeter between bezel and case ... as you can see in the picture.

Anyone any suggestions what to do to close that gap and let the bezel sit properly?

Best, 
Christian


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Skx171 DM bezel with green ceramic insert, black Sumo small number, black Sumo blue bezel


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

@Christian: I dont think you can fix this. The only way might be you remove the click ring, perhaps this might work. Otherwise I do not see a big chance to fix this.


----------



## han9209 (Oct 2, 2016)

SNKM41 as base watch, Dagaz BB Silver Dial, original Seiko dauphine hands.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

han9209 said:


> View attachment 9529274
> 
> 
> SNKM41 as base watch, Dagaz BB Silver Dial, original Seiko dauphine hands.


This has got me thinking about doing a Seiko Black Bay 36mm mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

steininger said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> my name is Christian and this is my first post here. I'm from germany and I'm very interested in modding a seiko skx007. But I'm a beginner! That's the current status of my mod:
> Hands, bezel, bezel insert, crystal and oyster bracelet ... at the red lines in the photo you can see my problem: A gap between bezel and case ...
> ...


Christian,

I actually turn the original baby tuna bezels on a lathe to work with the SKX case- so it is truly a conversion, not just a replacement. I only recently became aware that Harold had these for sale, and since I bought 5 of the standard ones not too long ago, I haven't needed any more. He had his baby tuna bezels reworked by the factory, probably because there aren't nearly as many SRP227s out there as SKXs, and I'm most likely one of the few people buying them in stock form, and I only have so much demand. What I can tell you from my own experience with these is that they are sometimes not flat, so one side will sit higher than the other if you set it on a flat table. Also, if they sit too high, like that, I use a non-cutting lathe attachment to push the inner rim of the base of the bezel toward the inside of the bezel, so the catch point will result in a lower resting position. You might manage it with some gentle strikes with a punch to the bottom of the bezel. As much as I like the look, they can be frustrating to work with, as there doesn't seem to be much that is consistent with them, other the exterior appearance. The last couple I have used, I have also reduced the shelf height, so that the insert sits a bit lower.

Alex

EDIT- One more note- it will be very difficult to get 0 gap, but something more like 0.25mm is attainable, and not too noticeable. I process a lot of new SKXs, and they often have a slight gap from the factory, so it is to be expected that you might be able to slip a sheet of paper between the bezel and case.


----------



## unlewser (Oct 28, 2015)

modded snk809 to sinn


----------



## cbethanc (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## cbethanc (Apr 23, 2015)

Here's one that is not covered in dust. Sorry about that.


----------



## unlewser (Oct 28, 2015)

domed sapphire looks good


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A very special built









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## steininger (Oct 2, 2016)

subterfuge said:


> Christian,
> 
> I actually turn the original baby tuna bezels on a lathe to work with the SKX case- so it is truly a conversion, not just a replacement. I only recently became aware that Harold had these for sale, and since I bought 5 of the standard ones not too long ago, I haven't needed any more. He had his baby tuna bezels reworked by the factory, probably because there aren't nearly as many SRP227s out there as SKXs, and I'm most likely one of the few people buying them in stock form, and I only have so much demand. What I can tell you from my own experience with these is that they are sometimes not flat, so one side will sit higher than the other if you set it on a flat table. Also, if they sit too high, like that, I use a non-cutting lathe attachment to push the inner rim of the base of the bezel toward the inside of the bezel, so the catch point will result in a lower resting position. You might manage it with some gentle strikes with a punch to the bottom of the bezel. As much as I like the look, they can be frustrating to work with, as there doesn't seem to be much that is consistent with them, other the exterior appearance. The last couple I have used, I have also reduced the shelf height, so that the insert sits a bit lower.
> 
> ...


Hi Alex,

thanks a lot for sharing your experience! 

In the meantime Harold wrote to me, that the gap is more or less normal and he will send the right gasket to me. After that I will post again if the gap is smaller than before. If not, the bezel is not my bezel, because the transition between the saphir and the bezel-insert is not nice if the bezel sits to high. That would be very sad because of the wonderful raw and toolish look of the bezel. There is no other bezel with that toolish look (as far as I know).

Maybe you are willing to sell one of your turned bezels if they sit properly b-) Maybe you can pn me your asking price. :-!

Christian


----------



## Casio069 (Jun 9, 2016)

Modded my 007 last week. Ceramic bezel insert, domed sapphire, super oyster.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

steininger said:


> Hi Alex,
> 
> thanks a lot for sharing your experience!
> 
> ...


Christian, I love the look, also, which is why I keep working with them. Given the inconsistencies I've found, I really wouldn't feel comfortable sending one out without being able to fit it to the case it will be installed on.


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Just a bronze tuna

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

subterfuge said:


> Middle Class Man's Grand Seiko Diver (too much in this one for poor man status)
> 
> View attachment 9514826
> 
> ...


I love this list of mods. I wiill have something blue along these lines coming up soon but it will be missing some of the detail work you have put into this one...

Where did you get the custom engraving done?


----------



## Casio069 (Jun 9, 2016)

You did a great job with this one!



yozemon said:


> Just a bronze tuna
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Interesting things are in development over here - 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/feedb...s-seiko-srp-turtles-3638386.html#post34259386


----------



## steininger (Oct 2, 2016)

subterfuge said:


> Christian, I love the look, also, which is why I keep working with them. Given the inconsistencies I've found, I really wouldn't feel comfortable sending one out without being able to fit it to the case it will be installed on.


I can understand you totally. Thanks again. And good look with this beasty bezels :-D


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

State of the union.

2 more in the pipeline (if my Singaporean package ever gets here)










SKX007
Dial from another Ebay 007 but it may be an 009 - the colour is not black.
SeikoStain bezel insert
Kontrolsports! Plongeur hands
Dagaz Chapter Ring (originally polished with pips but then brushed by me)
WJean Oyster

SNZH57
Dagaz Dial


----------



## Casio069 (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey now! Nice to see that your 997 sees a ton of wrist time



srexy said:


> State of the union.
> 
> 2 more in the pipeline (if my Singaporean package ever gets here)
> 
> ...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

More pics in the morning 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Jettisoned the Hamilton style hands - couldn't see the silver tips without my glasses on.
Replaced with giant hands that take up most of the case. 
Now I can read it.









Original:









Donor hands:


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Casio069 said:


> Hey now! Nice to see that your 997 sees a ton of wrist time


LOL - that's a polite way of saying my 007 is pretty banged up 

It was my beater watch for some time unfortunately and did see plenty of wrist time. I tend to do that with all of my watches. I have a Speedy that's in dire need of some TLC due to the same phenomenon. I'm hoping to curb my beater habits with the acquisition of more watches


----------



## Casio069 (Jun 9, 2016)

srexy said:


> I'm hoping to curb my beater habits with the acquisition of more watches


That sounds like a very good plan. The more watches you have the more you can rotate and keep them all closer to mint lol if you have a 365 watch can lectionaries you can wear a new one every single day and keep them all in like mint condition!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwantGSHOCK (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Here is the sinn mod!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Happy Saturday..









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Skx173 w/ double dome no AR from Crystal times and snowflake hands from Dagaz.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*

Crystal times 120 click bezel. Stock gasket within, turns beautifully. 6r15, dagaz dial, crystal and bezel insert. Monster watches bracelet. Stock hands and rehaut.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Here is the sinn mod!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how can you just drop this here with no details? or did I miss them?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

yozemon said:


> Happy Saturday..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which bezel is that?


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

srexy said:


> State of the union.
> 
> 2 more in the pipeline (if my Singaporean package ever gets here)
> 
> ...


Fiftyfive looks awesome!


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

That DLW ceramic insert looks great!


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

cool blasted case!Looks great!


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

fishfingers said:


> Photo didn't seem to work on my last post, so here's my rescued rustbucket SKX:
> View attachment 9450754


I think it's time for me to look into a white dial mod!


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9456682


WOW!!


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

Tomgbw said:


> SKX171 with ceramic inlay from DLW
> View attachment 9310186
> 
> View attachment 9310194
> ...


NICE and CLEAN!! Love it!


----------



## cbethanc (Apr 23, 2015)

iwantGSHOCK said:


> Here's mine


Simple and slick changes. Nice work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*



Man of Kent said:


> Crystal times 120 click bezel. Stock gasket within, turns beautifully. 6r15, dagaz dial, crystal and bezel insert. Monster watches bracelet. Stock hands and rehaut.


I have the same bezel w/stock gasket and its creamy smooth without being too easy to turn.

Which Dagaz Crystal? It mates up perfectly to the insert!!

Nice mods!


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



srexy said:


> I have the same bezel w/stock gasket and its creamy smooth without being too easy to turn.
> 
> Which Dagaz Crystal? It mates up perfectly to the insert!!
> 
> Nice mods!


It's his "superdome" Crystal. He sells inserts that match the slope and edge of these. It would be good to know if there's any other suppliers out there. Not sure if yobokies does anything similar.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Man of Kent said:


> It's his "superdome" Crystal. He sells inserts that match the slope and edge of these. It would be good to know if there's any other suppliers out there. Not sure if yobokies does anything similar.


Yes - I bought the Crystal Times double dome which seems popular. If it doesn't match nicely I will make a note of this option.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Here is the sinn mod!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casio069 (Jun 9, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*

So many awesome mods!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kikemon (Sep 20, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Here is the sinn mod!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got any more photos of this one?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> how can you just drop this here with no details? or did I miss them?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


This is a seiko5 snkf47, with yobokies hands and dial. Nothing special.
I like it, but I might consider brushing the bezel, not sure though, I'm afraid I might damage the case.

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Kikemon said:


> Got any more photos of this one?




















Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Tomgbw said:


> SKX171 with ceramic inlay from DLW
> 
> View attachment 9310210


I like what you did there. But then again, I guess I would.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Found my next project, awesome version of the 777


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tomgbw said:


> Found my next project, awesome version of the 777


Looks a million times better.

Ugh, the ugly original... I have to look at the mangled POS every time I take it out.

I myself am waiting for more parts to become available.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Stargate Mod


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Looks a million times better.
> 
> Ugh, the ugly original... I have to look at the mangled POS every time I take it out.
> 
> I myself am waiting for more parts to become available.


I want to buy a turtle for modding but not sure what fits it. Assuming most aftermarket dials do but what about crystals and bezels?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Man of Kent said:


> I want to buy a turtle for modding but not sure what fits it. Assuming most aftermarket dials do but what about crystals and bezels?


AFAIK, there is nothing on the market for the Turtle.
Clearly, as the video shows, there is custom order stuff.
But I want to see more options.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for supporting my channel 


Tomgbw said:


> Found my next project, awesome version of the 777


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

most dials and hands fit fine, only the coin-edge bezel had to be custom made



Chronopolis said:


> AFAIK, there is nothing on the market for the Turtle.
> Clearly, as the video shows, there is custom order stuff.
> But I want to see more options.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SDGenius said:


> most dials and hands fit fine, only the coin-edge bezel had to be custom made


Right you are - I did not specify since that's a given.

Also, chapter rings... and bezel inserts --- they don't exist yet for the Turtle.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Random question for the mod guys. 

Can carefully cut double sides tape be used as dial dots? Or is there a special thickness to them?


Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes.

No - not a minimum..



BRad704 said:


> Random question for the mod guys.
> 
> Can carefully cut double sides tape be used as dial dots? Or is there a special thickness to them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Good deal. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

This looks great!

Are those hands from Harold? I don't see them on the site...



steininger said:


> View attachment 9528778


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> This is a seiko5 snkf47, with yobokies hands and dial. Nothing special.
> I like it, but I might consider brushing the bezel, not sure though, I'm afraid I might damage the case.
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


special or not, it looks great. fwiw, it would leave the bezel polished.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well I fully mangled that magnifier. FFS.










Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

There are aftermarket bezel inserts out made specifically for the SRP turtles, both aluminum and ceramic 


Chronopolis said:


> Right you are - I did not specify since that's a given.
> 
> Also, chapter rings... and bezel inserts --- they don't exist yet for the Turtle.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Links?



SDGenius said:


> There are aftermarket bezel inserts out made specifically for the SRP turtles, both aluminum and ceramic


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Yobokies for the aluminum and DLW for the Ceramic 


Chronopolis said:


> Links?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Ordered the coin edge today from Ridwan and also the ceramic insert from DLW.
project SRP777 mod started


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Tomgbw said:


> Ordered the coin edge today from Ridwan


Link please


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Either over facebook ridmontresmecaniques, ask for friendship and then try to give him a message
or email [email protected]


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Ajuicet single dome sapphire, Otto Frei hands and Hadley Roma strap.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Grand skx with NH36, ceramic insert, signed crown.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Grand skx with NH36, ceramic insert, signed crown.


Ceramic insert with a flat pearl.. source please


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

v1triol said:


> Ceramic insert with a flat pearl.. source please


Insert is from DLW. Pip is removed, chipped paint fixed and the lume pip from original skx insert installed in. I couldn't think before ordering but you can ask them via email if they can send an insert without a lume pip. If so you can skip many trouble and just insert a lume pip from skx bezel insert.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Grand skx with NH36, ceramic insert, signed crown.


that is top notch!!

Dagaz MM hands?

Do you have a lume shot?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*



skylinegtr_34 said:


> Grand skx with NH36, ceramic insert, signed crown.


Looks fantastic!! 
Where'd you source the NH36?

Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Parsedout said:


> Ajuicet single dome sapphire, Otto Frei hands and Hadley Roma strap.
> 
> View attachment 9605234


Very well done! Looks great

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks guys! Hands are from Dagaz and the movement from www.cousinsuk.com


----------



## Jaybop (Sep 22, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> Yobokies for the aluminum and DLW for the Ceramic
> 
> 
> Chronopolis said:
> ...


SD - out of curiosity is your most recent project (prospex skx) with artifice going to be available for order like your one prior to that?

Or was this an exclusive once off?

Beautiful mod btw


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Insert is from DLW. Pip is removed, chipped paint fixed and the lume pip from original skx insert installed in. I couldn't think before ordering but you can ask them via email if they can send an insert without a lume pip. If so you can skip many trouble and just insert a lume pip from skx bezel insert.


That's modding the modded right there!


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Insert is from DLW. Pip is removed, chipped paint fixed and the lume pip from original skx insert installed in. I couldn't think before ordering but you can ask them via email if they can send an insert without a lume pip. If so you can skip many trouble and just insert a lume pip from skx bezel insert.


Thanks! Glad you managed to do this. I have been thinking about the same, but DLW pip sits in ceramic so stiff that I was afraid of breaking it.

Sent from my SM-920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm done tinkering with this now.

Flat sapphire crystal, and hands and face are from Dagaz, work done by NEWW.

It used to have the stock bezel and a PO style insert.

Then I added a Yobokies coin edge bezel and Spectre insert.

I sold that and went back to the stock bezel and added a ceramic bezel from DLW. The shininess of this insert definitely dresses it up more IMO, and I like the silver/grey look it gets in certain light.

Here's the finished product. Some day I am going to have a new movement added to it.


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Ive been busy...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Parsedout said:


> Ajuicet single dome sapphire, Otto Frei hands and Hadley Roma strap.
> 
> View attachment 9605234


What the base model you've used for this mod?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Rice and Gravy said:


> I'm done tinkering with this now.
> 
> Flat sapphire crystal, and hands and face are from Dagaz, work done by NEWW.
> 
> ...


Would love to see more pics of that with different lighting and the hands in different positions. Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

gregoryb said:


> What the base model you've used for this mod?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snkl07


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Jaybop said:


> SD - out of curiosity is your most recent project (prospex skx) with artifice going to be available for order like your one prior to that?
> 
> Or was this an exclusive once off?
> 
> Beautiful mod btw


Up to Alex really, the reason he listed my 009 build, is because people kept inquiring on cost.


----------



## ARMYAV8R (May 17, 2006)

Not much of a mod, but here's my SBBN007 with a Super Oyster bracelet and a ceramic bezel insert from dlwwatches.


----------



## Jaybop (Sep 22, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> Jaybop said:
> 
> 
> > SD - out of curiosity is your most recent project (prospex skx) with artifice going to be available for order like your one prior to that?
> ...


Ok no worries, thanks for the reply


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Would love to see more pics of that with different lighting and the hands in different positions. Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Rainhard (Jul 28, 2014)

my works


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

My only SEIKO mod...


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

My mods are currently limited to bracelets at this stage. But I do have a query.

I bought an SKX171 that I loved I added an SE II bracelet from Strapcode. I loved it so much that when they were discontinued and went on sale, I asked my kids to buy me one for Father's Day. And to this I added a WJean Super Oyster I acquired through the classifieds here. Thanks Tom.

My Grail would have to be an MM300. But till such time as I find and can afford/justify one, I'm happy with these...among a few others I have. 

But what I would like to do is change bezels. What would be the bezel that looks the closest to an MM300 bezel?

Thanks guys.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Boogey Man said:


> My mods are currently limited to bracelets at this stage. But I do have a query.
> 
> I bought an SKX171 that I loved I added an SE II bracelet from Strapcode. I loved it so much that when they were discontinued and went on sale, I asked my kids to buy me one for Father's Day. And to this I added a WJean Super Oyster I acquired through the classifieds here. Thanks Tom.
> 
> ...


As far as the lacquer coating, the SNZH kind of has an interesting effect that's in that direction, but the case is not the right shape. I think your best bet for a poor man's marinemaster (aka pmmm) is to go Sumo for the lug shape but find a suitable ceramic bezel insert for a premium look (although not the same as mm300).

You could also just buy the bezel if you know someone who can source it and try to fit it to an SKX. It's going to be around $400 plus the custom fitment tho. :/

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Moded turtles


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 9641922


Sapphire?
Borealis strap?


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Rainhard said:


> my works
> View attachment 9630834


Nice work !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Got the same bezel but I modded the hands as well


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Finally finished Granny's Christmas present. From last year. SNZG w/ custom dial & chapter ring, Dagaz PO hands, SRP619 crown.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*

Yes, Borealis strap and double domed crystal tymes smoke sapphire



Man of Kent said:


> Sapphire?
> Borealis strap?


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

those ceramic inserts look_ insanely good_, holy jeez


----------



## 1Beginner (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello,
some parts left in my box and after my shrouded versions I had the idea about something simple, clean , no color ...
Luckily I found a very hard used case for a small buck. After treatment then pvd coated (blue\anthracit) all parts. 
Here we are


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks great DocTone!

my SRP777 bezels are on the way...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

DocTone said:


> View attachment 9646786


Hella tactical. Love it.
Excellent choices on each part & overall look is more than the sum of the parts.
Has a rat-rod restomod thing going on.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

DocTone said:


> Hello, pvd coated (blue\anthracit) all parts.
> Here we are
> View attachment 9646786


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

DocTone said:


> View attachment 9646802


I could look at that for hours. It works so well.


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Gentlemen, 
thx for the kind words ! 
on request the Parts : Dave Murphy Bezel, bubble boy (Blue AR) by crystaltimes, 
stargate Hands (Sourced by Cousinsuk ), Sumo Second Hand ( Cousinsuk).

I like the style if watch and strap looks gapless , all in One ( ok I like rubber Straps) 
and ... yes ..imho the SkX is hot curved..sexy









Or my shrouded mod


----------



## nubskillz (Sep 16, 2016)

Just finished yesterday.


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

hey there guys

Modded a few SNZHs and an SKX, have my eye on one of these Datejust homages now:









Curious if anyone knows if a sapphire crystal mod is possible with this model....

- Matt


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one!
Invicta 8926
Vintage green bezel insert
Esslinger 2.5 mm domed mineral crystal
BSHT dial
Dagaz hands
Parnis solid bracelet.









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Bonzai888 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did this start out as a 637 or is there a model that has gold accents?

I'm really curious about the dial and bracelet!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Raydius said:


> Did this start out as a 637 or is there a model that has gold accents?
> 
> I'm really curious about the dial and bracelet!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I'm guessing it's a combination of the SRP637 and the SRP641. No sure where the bracelet is from, but the hidden lugs means any straight end bracelet would still look good on it.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Changing parts of existing modds:

SKX009J with OSC bezel and an original insert (with double domed sapphire cristal and second hand from another Seiko)

















Oreint Ray with Seiko bezel and Yobokies insert

















and together

















Thanks for attention.


----------



## arttylux (Oct 1, 2015)

I think I have seen a 3-6-9 dial like this:








For nh35a seiko movement. But now I can't seem to find it anywhere....
Was it only a dream?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

toomanymatts said:


> hey there guys
> 
> Modded a few SNZHs and an SKX, have my eye on one of these Datejust homages now:
> 
> ...


No reason why not, you just have to figure out the diameter and order accordingly.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

arttylux said:


> I think I have seen a 3-6-9 dial like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Is this one from Dagaz the one you're looking for? It doesn't have the sepia tone to it, but it is a clean 3/6/9 dial for that movement

http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3400605


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

toomanymatts said:


> hey there guys
> 
> Modded a few SNZHs and an SKX, have my eye on one of these Datejust homages now:
> 
> ...


I'd be interested to see how that goes - what's the ref for that model in particular?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Falco 67 said:


> Changing parts of existing modds:
> 
> SKX009J with OSC bezel and an original insert (with double domed sapphire cristal and second hand from another Seiko)
> 
> ...


Just had Harolds GMT Insert arrive in the mail this morning. Looking forward to updating my 009 soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Quick question for the experts here. Would these bezels fit on the SNZF?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Quick questions for the experts here. Would these bezels work on my SNZF?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

gregoryb said:


> I'd be interested to see how that goes - what's the ref for that model in particular?


This is a SNXJ89.

There is also SNXJ90 which has the gold bezel and accents on the jubilee strap. The 92 is the same as that with a gold dial. There's also an all gold 94.

I prefer the all-silver myself....and just bought one this morning. They are discontinued (replaced with a quartz I think :-( ) and quite hard to find, however this vendor in Indonesia still has stock of all models at around US$100.

Koleksi Jam Tangan Online Original & Murah | Jamtangan.com

I live in Asia and have good friends who get to Jakarta regularly, so mine is being delivered to a friend's office and awaiting his next trip here.

As to the mods....

Alex at Crystal Times wasn't sure on the diameter, advised me to take the crystal out, measure it, and shoot him over the dimensions and see how we go.

From my SNZH adventures, I have a black-and-silver dial with matching hands from a '55 laying around that I think will look great on this...but see how we go once I have it with me. I also have a retired Invicta sitting in a box....maybe the Mercedes hands will come in...uh...handy


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*



arttylux said:


> I think I have seen a 3-6-9 dial like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not exact, but I put this together from a sterilized 8926OB, dagaz dial and SKX173 hands.










Sent from my iPhone while I should probably be doing something else


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

toomanymatts said:


> I prefer the all-silver myself....and just bought one this morning. They are discontinued (replaced with a quartz I think :-( ) and quite hard to find, however this vendor in Indonesia still has stock of all models at around US$100.
> 
> Koleksi Jam Tangan Online Original & Murah | Jamtangan.com
> 
> I live in Asia and have good friends who get to Jakarta regularly, so mine is being delivered to a friend's office and awaiting his next trip here.


Ah cool. Thanks, I actually live in Indo - this site is great to know about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Trying out an all blue mod on my 4R36-SKX with Sumo dial... not totally convinced. I have a coin edge bezel coming and may throw the regular 009 Pepsi insert on it.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

gregoryb said:


> Ah cool. Thanks, I actually live in Indo - this site is great to know about.


ha!

Well it shipped today apparently. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this:

Seiko SNXJ89 Automatic Watch 751744816142 | eBay

9 hours to go, it's at $155, second hand, no box no papers! I paid $93, new, including a 50000 IDR first-time-customer discount and shipping!


----------



## Dbltap22 (Jun 25, 2016)

Question for the experienced Moders here. I have a SRP351 (5 Sports). I'm looking into Moding it. My efforts to search for case compatibility have come up fruitless. It appears to be similar to be similar to the SNZF models. I would really like to obtain a "coin edge" bezel, change the insert as desired, and face. Standard newbie issues.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

arttylux said:


> I think I have seen a 3-6-9 dial like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This? DLW "Heritage Black T369".

www . dlwwatches.com/collections/dials/products/dial-heritage-black-t369


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

toomanymatts said:


> ha!
> 
> Well it shipped today apparently. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw this:
> 
> ...


Looks like you should get into flipping them stateside 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

My latest project...



















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Took it a step further and got the Stargate bracelet on the 637 mod as well... this is turning out rather nicely 










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

Substantial upgrade to my mod, even though it is not that visible on the wrist : 6r15 Inside ! (moded to display day) + SARB crown


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*

Finally got my Crystal Times double dome installed. Strapcode end links are a pain to install spring bars in!










































Wrist shot in daylight:


----------



## svenwus (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Nice Job on the SKX with Sumo dial! Whre did you get the bezel insert? Looks great
Thanks Tom



srexy said:


> Finally got my Crystal Times double dome installed. Strapcode end links are a pain to install spring bars in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Simple SKX Mod
With ceramic, hands, and saphire from DLW









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Before








After


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Tomgbw said:


> Nice Job on the SKX with Sumo dial! Whre did you get the bezel insert? Looks great
> Thanks Tom


Hey Tom - thank you! The bezel insert was from EBay. There's a pretty large volume seller based in Texas with free shipping that satisfied my need for instant gratification and also meant I wasn't going to spend too much time figuring out which bezel would work with the Sumo blue. I believe the color is midnight blue.

I've subsequently removed the decorative lume pip (was completely non volatile!) and squished a Seiko lume pip from the stock insert in its place.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

How is the lume on the DLW insert?



yozemon said:


> Simple SKX Mod
> With ceramic, hands, and saphire from DLW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

srexy said:


> How is the lume on the DLW insert?


It's look similiar with stock dial...IMO

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Raydius said:


> Took it a step further and got the Stargate bracelet on the 637 mod as well... this is turning out rather nicely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautifully done! Is that blue dial from a Stargate?


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Better daylight pic.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Two questions -

1. Will a bezel insert for SKX007 fit on the SRP turtles?

2. Any leads on where I can get this dial and bezel insert -


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*



phoenix844884 said:


> Two questions -
> 
> 1. Will a bezel insert for SKX007 fit on the SRP turtles?
> 
> 2. Any leads on where I can get this dial and bezel insert -


Bass Pro?


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

phoenix844884 said:


> Beautifully done! Is that blue dial from a Stargate?


Yes, it's dial, hands, and bracelet from a Stargate II. I'm planning to use the orange striped crown also.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

A before an after shot of the 007 --> Sinn mod I just completed.















And an awkward family photo just for giggles....


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*



skylinegtr_34 said:


> View attachment 9707218
> 
> View attachment 9707234


Very nice. I just spotted the SARB059 crown.

NH36 inside?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Well I bought this already modded, so it might have been posted here before...

SKX171 
Flat Sapphire 
Long shark bezel 
Green ceramic insert 
Gas gas bones strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



srexy said:


> Very nice. I just spotted the SARB059 crown.
> 
> NH36 inside?


Thanks. Yes it has NH36


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

To anyone who's taken the pip out of the DLW ceramic inserts; I salute you, but how did you do it. Need more info!
And also, is there a hole where the pip is?


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

BRad704 said:


> Well I bought this already modded, so it might have been posted here before...
> 
> SKX171
> Flat Sapphire
> ...


That's a very formidable bezel.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> That's a very formidable bezel.


I guess that could be good or bad,eh?

Not something I would buy on purpose, but the more I wear it the more I like the shark bezel. I think it might work better with a thick crystal though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Changing hands ...


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Falco 67 said:


> Changing hands ...
> 
> View attachment 9714178
> 
> ...


The distressed bezel insert looks classy. Is it naturally aged or did you do something to make it look distressed?


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

My evil looking skx007 mod just in time for Halloween

Skx007
4r36 movement
Black ceramic yacht master style bezel from DLWwatches
Awesome AR sapphire
OEM MM hands and dial
Signed crown
Endmill bracelet

The darkest marine master homage on this forum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm gonna have to research these 4r swaps. Been trying to read through the thread, but it's not very efficient or productive. 

Maybe strip an Invicta to put the movement in either a 7002 or skx171. Yes I know I'll have to use date only or no date dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

whitestripes said:


> My evil looking skx007 mod just in time for Halloween
> 
> Skx007
> 4r36 movement
> ...


That beast looks absolutely stunning it is a beautiful combination! Congrats mate! Can you make a loitering part breakdown?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> I'm gonna have to research these 4r swaps. Been trying to read through the thread, but it's not very efficient or productive.
> 
> Maybe strip an Invicta to put the movement in either a 7002 or skx171. Yes I know I'll have to use date only or no date dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can add the day wheel - just need to find a donor wheel and the teeny cog that pushes it.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Mod evolves..


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> I'm gonna have to research these 4r swaps. Been trying to read through the thread, but it's not very efficient or productive.
> 
> Maybe strip an Invicta to put the movement in either a 7002 or skx171. Yes I know I'll have to use date only or no date dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can leave the day wheel inside, doesn't affect operations. Its the other way round that's a problem, having no day wheel and adding it.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

*Post your mods here =>*



Mike.Martins said:


> That beast looks absolutely stunning it is a beautiful combination! Congrats mate! Can you make a loitering part breakdown?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what loitering part breakdown means - I listed all the mods. Wasn't cheap... prob about half the cost of a used MM300, but way less thick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



whitestripes said:


> I'm not sure what loitering part breakdown means - I listed all the mods. Wasn't cheap... prob about half the cost of a used MM300, but way less thick!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get the MM hands and dial from?

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



whitestripes said:


> I'm not sure what loitering part breakdown means - I listed all the mods. Wasn't cheap... prob about half the cost of a used MM300, but way less thick!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't know either what that means lool all I wanted was a cost breakdown don't know what happened lol.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## whitestripes (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



the_watchier said:


> Where did you get the MM hands and dial from?
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Bought it pre modded with the hands dial crystal movement and crown. Added the bezel, insert and bracelet.

This might be the most expensive 007 around

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9719274


Wicked bezel. That a strap code bracelet? Looks like an Endmill, but the contours/edges look more defined - less rounded?


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

EXCALIBUR1 said:


> The distressed bezel insert looks classy. Is it naturally aged or did you do something to make it look distressed?


Thank you.
The bezel insert is a gift I receive from a friend, LeeMorgan ;-) (member on WUS).
I don't know what he had done ...


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> Wicked bezel. That a strap code bracelet? Looks like an Endmill, but the contours/edges look more defined - less rounded?


New Hexad oyster from Strapcode


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Falco 67 said:


> Changing hands ...
> 
> View attachment 9714178
> 
> ...


They look really nice. Where did you get them?


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Does anyone know if hands from solar divers will fit the autos? Like from SNE107 and SNE109.

Thanks.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9719274


Do you have other angled pics of this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm looking at changing the bezel on my white-faced SKX:









(Apologies for shoddy webcam pic)
I'm thinking of getting the Ghost White insert from DLW:








What do you reckon? Would this work, or too white?
Would black chapter ring look silly at this point? Should I replace with white or stainless?


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

3WR said:


> They look really nice. Where did you get them?


Thank you.
The hands are from a Seiko SRP515.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

phoenix844884 said:


> Two questions -
> 
> 1. Will a bezel insert for SKX007 fit on the SRP turtles?
> 
> 2. Any leads on where I can get this dial and bezel insert -


SRP221 / 223 / 225 have somewhat similar camo dials.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Question... Do all ceramic inserts sit proud of a flat crystal? Or is mine this way because of the long shark bezel?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

You can get a crystal with thicker edge, whether domed or flat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> Question... Do all ceramic inserts sit proud of a flat crystal? Or is mine this way because of the long shark bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need a thicker crystal. Seikostain / OSC has an ultra thick one, its uncoated and flat sapphire. Works well with chamfered ceramic bezel inserts that sit higher than flat inserts.


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Need help....anybody knows, does chapter ring / inner ring New Turtle (SRP77x) and New Stargate (SRP49x) is interchangeable?? Thanks b4

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Will be posting a video review this week


Dec1968 said:


> Do you have other angled pics of this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



yozemon said:


> Need help....anybody knows, does chapter ring / inner ring New Turtle (SRP77x) and New Stargate (SRP49x) is interchangeable?? Thanks b4
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


No, the Stargate chapter ring is about 31.5mm OD vs about 31.0mm for the turtle. Most of them fit "loose" but I wouldn't try to cram in anything bigger than 31.25

To be fair, I actually measured the Stargate ring, but I'm eyeballing the turtle from the outside. I have a Yobokies turtle chapter ring on the way so I'll know for sure when it arrives (no plans to take the turtle apart before then).

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

fishfingers said:


> I'm looking at changing the bezel on my white-faced SKX:
> 
> View attachment 9725242
> 
> ...


Depending on what you want. 
I am building one (soon) with stealth white dial, black chapter ring ans hands and the exact same white ceramic bezel insert.

I think the black put a little accent and matching the numbers on the insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



Raydius said:


> No, the Stargate chapter ring is about 31.5mm OD vs about 31.0mm for the turtle. Most of them fit "loose" but I wouldn't try to cram in anything bigger than 31.25
> 
> To be fair, I actually measured the Stargate ring, but I'm eyeballing the turtle from the outside. I have a Yobokies turtle chapter ring on the way so I'll know for sure when it arrives (no plans to take the turtle apart before then).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


So they have differerent size....so do you know where can I get chapter ring for the new turtle? The stock one is missed alligntment... how about skx chapter ring? Is it has same diameter / size?
Thx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



yozemon said:


> So they have differerent size....so do you know where can I get chapter ring for the new turtle? The stock one is missed alligntment... how about skx chapter ring? Is it has same diameter / size?
> Thx
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The only aftermarket option I'm aware of is from Yobokies, who makes a stainless steel one with optional black minute marks.

The SKX ring is only 30mm which is much smaller. Too bad since there are plenty of aftermarket solutions for the SKX...

How bad is your chapter ring? Have any pics?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



Raydius said:


> The only aftermarket option I'm aware of is from Yobokies, who makes a stainless steel one with optional black minute marks.
> 
> The SKX ring is only 30mm which is much smaller. Too bad since there are plenty of aftermarket solutions for the SKX...
> 
> ...


Any other model with black coloured and white minute marks like the original sir? Just a little missed in 6 clock....actually, i want to mod srp775 (gold coloured) with stargate dial and then change the chapter ring which have white marks... first, i think i can bought second hand stargate and pick the dial also the chapter ring... after know it has different size, i need think about it again and search AM chapter ring with same size...any suggestion? Hehe

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

This thread needs more pics.

4r36
40mm Sub Case
Dagaz Mil-Date dial
White hands that I don't remember where I picked up, but work great with the dial... 
Still need to find a Seiko seconds hand with white shaft and red/colored tip... or maybe just a solid colored seconds hand. 
borrowed the Maratac "Zulu" strap (that's actually an RAF strap) from my Mid-Pilot.

pardon the dust. :|


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Coming soon, I hope ...









... based on 007 (the watch that you had already seen) ...
... waiting the last part, the movement ...

;-)


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Where did you get the bezel from? Looks like the bezel on the shogun



SDGenius said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9719274&d=1477193952"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

Put my skx007 back to stock then put a new vintage racer strap on it.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

I asked this in another thread, but I thought I would ask here too...

Does anyone know if a Sumo chapter ring would fit the SRP77X watches if fitted with a Sumo dial?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

MATT1076 said:


>


That's awesome. I didn't realise Dagez offered any white dials

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Condor97 said:


> I asked this in another thread, but I thought I would ask here too...
> 
> Does anyone know if a Sumo chapter ring would fit the SRP77X watches if fitted with a Sumo dial?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


If i recall, the Sumo ring is 29.75-30mm, somewhere in there, which is at least a whole 1mm off from the turtle.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Just a simple skx....
Need advice for chapter / inner ring New Turtle (SRP77x) replacement...thx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Finally got my coin edge bezel in from CrystalTimes. It's a bit tighter than oem (much harder to turn), but the fit and finish are great!










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;gt;*



MATT1076 said:


>


I like this dial.
Good looking watch overall.
Just the red dot isn't for me, but as I suspect it is Zodiac (?) inspired, it should be there.

I am imagining a white dial with the ghost white bezel insert.
View attachment 9725298


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

Justaminute said:


> Mod evolves..


Dial source? That's a color you don't see often.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

MATT1076 said:


>


Anyone know the story with the red dot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Just stopping in to say watchmaking school is awesome and I miss doing Seiko mods and I miss you guys.

And also, my professor has a Seiko Samurai with Monster hands on it...So I guess that makes him a modder XD


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

hwa said:


> Anyone know the story with the red dot?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He made some comments on his facebook page about the dial and the red dot.................



> Dagaz Watch Ltd To be honest, I don't have a good answer for that other than we think it looks cool!  ...My friend who's the rep. for a very good dials manufacture came by with some samples last month and one style was very similar to what you see here, including a red dot. We revised the design....and as I love red and usually print our trademark in red I decided to leave that dot there for the splash of red and print our trademark in black and silver.


I think the white dial would look better without the red dot but I'm sure it will be popular


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Got my sapphire in for the TunaStar, holy hell this bezel was a big pain to remove. Much like the monster bezel, there is very little gap to fit a case knife. Definitely made me want to upgrade to a clamp-style bezel tool.



















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Repost, My 6159 Mod


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;gt;*



Justaminute said:


> I like this dial.
> Good looking watch overall.
> Just the red dot isn't for me, but as I suspect it is Zodiac (?) inspired, it should be there.
> 
> ...


I'm looking at pairing that bezel insert with Yobokies' white Husky dial & white pilot hands in one of my SKXs..


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



brawijaya80 said:


> View attachment 9739698
> 
> Repost, My 6159 Mod


I always wondered how someone even goes about opening a 6159 to do the mods. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Raydius said:


> If i recall, the Sumo ring is 29.75-30mm, somewhere in there, which is at least a whole 1mm off from the turtle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Bummer. Ok thank you for the detailed info.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## IanCognito (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Always felt the Sumo should have come with MM300 hands and domed sapphire 










And a little more daring with my SKX with Planet Ocean hands and silver chapter ring


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

^love that sumo mod... Perfection


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

AT1984 said:


> Dial source? That's a color you don't see often.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


WUS member "ajuicet" sells these on the bay in a handful of colors under the same name.
This one is a light blue-teal depending on the light.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

whitestripes said:


> My evil looking skx007 mod just in time for Halloween
> 
> Skx007
> 4r36 movement
> ...


add a tinted superdome


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

My last creation 










Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

piumach said:


> My last creation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Now tell us what's in it!


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Man of Kent said:


> Looks good. Now tell us what's in it!


Very simple, just a complete heart of the blue sumo (mvt, dial and hands set).
Only the crown and stem remain the same unfortunately (sumo stem is just a bit longer, it fit but cannot be screwed down completely)
;-)

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

If its the SRP turtle, the 4R36 and the 6R15 stems should be directly swappable. 
You should be able to use your original stem for the SRP Turtle and swap it with the 6R15 stem of the Sumo and achieve full functionality.


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

maxxevv said:


> If its the SRP turtle, the 4R36 and the 6R15 stems should be directly swappable.
> You should be able to use your original stem for the SRP Turtle and swap it with the 6R15 stem of the Sumo and achieve full functionality.


Consider the Sumo has another case geometry than the SRP, this is ending in additional required lenght for the stem.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

DocTone said:


> Consider the Sumo has another case geometry than the SRP, this is ending in additional required lenght for the stem.


Exactly, as I wrote above the two stems have the same shape but the sumo one is a little bit longer.
You can use it on the srp turtle case and you can screw it but the crown will not get in touch with the case (I tried and it remains about 1mm far).

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*

Seiko Psychosis...

This is it so far. The Alpinist only has a bracelet added .

Haven't logged the FFF accuracy yet but the NH36 is running -5spd, 6r15 is running +1.8spd and the lowly 7s26 is running +1.6 spd 

Big fan of bracelets In case that's not obvious...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Double dome crystal 
























Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Double dome crystal
> View attachment 9753178
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, what a difference! And an aftermarket bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

piumach said:


> Exactly, as I wrote above the two stems have the same shape but the sumo one is a little bit longer.
> You can use it on the srp turtle case and you can screw it but the crown will not get in touch with the case (I tried and it remains about 1mm far).
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


You guys completely missed the point.

Use the SRP Turtle stem on the SRP Turtle case and keep the Sumo Stem on the Sumo case.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

maxxevv said:


> You guys completely missed the point.
> 
> Use the SRP Turtle stem on the SRP Turtle case and keep the Sumo Stem on the Sumo case.


This is exactly what I've done since the beginning.

Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

maxxevv said:


> You guys completely missed the point.
> 
> Use the SRP Turtle stem on the SRP Turtle case and keep the Sumo Stem on the Sumo case.


I believe that's what he was trying to say in the first post but it was getting lost in translation.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Falco 67 said:


> Coming soon, I hope ...
> 
> View attachment 9733434
> 
> ...


Today I receive the movement, 4R36A.
I had also buy:

- crown from ebay
- stem from Esslinger
- hands, dial and case back from Dagaz
- bezel from OSC
- bezel insert from Yobokies (glass with luminova).

Here my photos (sorry for quality):









































































A little problem with the dial, the pins aren't in correct position ...

Thanks for attention!!!


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Falco 67 said:


> Today I receive the movement, 4R36A.
> I had also buy:
> 
> - crown from ebay
> ...


How was it working with a separate stem? Did you have to cut it to fit?


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

srexy said:


> How was it working with a separate stem? Did you have to cut it to fit?


It works well. Yes, I cut a little bit, after I use a drop of glue to be sure that the stem is fitted to the crown.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Falco 67 said:


> It works well. Yes, I cut a little bit, after I use a drop of glue to be sure that the stem is fitted to the crown.


Does the aftermarket crown have the spring so you can push in and screw down?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

cpl said:


> Does the aftermarket crown have the spring so you can push in and screw down?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I find the crown + stem for 7S26-0020 on ebay, an aftermarket part but compatble to the orignal one.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

I "modded" these mods
with a few home made straps this week.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

... never mount a watch with artificial light (a lot of dust) ...

But this photo is nice  ...


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Falco 67 said:


> ... never mount a watch with artificial light (a lot of dust) ...
> 
> But this photo is nice  ...


That looks awesome!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

srexy said:


> That looks awesome!


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Other photos ... before "long" WE ;-)


----------



## nsomerv (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*

Playing around with the new iP7+ camera...


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*










I like how this turned out. I wasn't sure about not having a dive bezel at first but now I am happy to have something pretty unique.

The lume on the dial sucks unfortunately.










The crown also gives away a hint about what is under the hood.

- AleSKX


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



srexy said:


> Playing around with the new iP7+ camera...


Ha if I didn't know better, I'd have thought you traded your SKX009 for a 007 and used a black Sumo dial, etc... looks like the iP7+ was struggling with white balance.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*

Lol ^^ - the blumo dial can present a different face at any time depending on lighting...

I'm struggling to find a good matching bezel insert but hoping the Yobokies midnight blue I just ordered will be the ticket!

Luckily in most lights the blue A/R takes care of the discrepancy...


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 8, 2008)

Finished today...


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



AleSKX said:


> I like how this turned out. I wasn't sure about not having a dive bezel at first but now I am happy to have something pretty unique.
> 
> The lume on the dial sucks unfortunately.
> 
> ...


Looking really good.

Where is that Explorer dial from ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Cornelius said:


> Finished today...
> View attachment 9781282


Looks nice. Where did the black outlined hands come from?


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Finally got around to switch my Bezel Insert.

Nothing fancy, just a Yobokies SS GMT insert and a tan Hirsch strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 8, 2008)

3WR said:


> Looks nice. Where did the black outlined hands come from?


Yobookies. White Knight hands. Except the black second which I kept.
Also double dome, and the 007 insert.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Glossy with blue AR crystal and Lollypop Second hand


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SNZF17 with new second hand, blue inlay and sapphire


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



gregoryb said:


> Looking really good.
> 
> Where is that Explorer dial from ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I wanted a simple dial/hands to offset the ornate engraved bezel.

Hands and dial are from dlwwatches. Not sure why they did a decent job choosing the hand lume but not the dial.

- AleSKX

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

What would be a good base model to use for creating my own little field watch.

Thinking I'd like to upgrade the movement also.

Is it possibly I just buy cases ect

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



gregoryb said:


> What would be a good base model to use for creating my own little field watch.
> 
> Thinking I'd like to upgrade the movement also.
> 
> ...


Just my opinion, but the Seiko SNK809 makes a great field watch already. Comes with 7s26, and basically all seiko aftermarket dials with fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Enrico, that's a really fine mod, I've seen your works since the beginning and I want you to know I admire the evolution of your taste :-!


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

LeeMorgan said:


> Hi Enrico, that's a really fine mod, I've seen your works since the beginning and I want you to know I admire the evolution of your taste :-!


What a stunning watch mate. Can you provide some more pics?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Haven't posted in awhile. Here are a few recents:

My 777 with double dome and MM style hands:









SNZH modded for a friend:









New personal project:


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

New SRP777 Turtle mod





















SRP777
Stargate SKZ323 Dial
Dagaz Hands
Crystal times Sapphire
DLW Inlay
Ridwan Coin Egde


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

T2N222 Dial swapped into Scout case:











cayabo said:


> More info in Timex Mod thread


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*



BRad704 said:


> Just my opinion, but the Seiko SNK809 makes a great field watch already. Comes with 7s26, and basically all seiko aftermarket dials with fit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not wrong that's a great watch. I have a personal aversion to the 5 shield and the tiny crown. I'd love to be able to get over it but it seems I'm stuck.

I would also like to put it on a bracelet, thinking a BB36 mod

Edit :: thanks for the tip btw


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



gregoryb said:


> You're not wrong that's a great watch. I have a personal aversion to the 5 shield and the tiny crown. I'd love to be able to get over it but it seems I'm stuck.
> 
> I would also like to put it on a bracelet, thinking a BB36 mod
> 
> Edit :: thanks for the tip btw


Np. And I totally understand. That 5 shield stops me from considering so many great watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

undertheradar said:


> New personal project:


This is amazing , Excellent Compilation ! (Hope you will use the right Hands ..)

Where did you sourced this Dial ? I want one as well !


----------



## sabarig (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



gregoryb said:


> What would be a good base model to use for creating my own little field watch.
> 
> Thinking I'd like to upgrade the movement also.
> 
> ...


If you want a slightly bigger case and crown at 3, you can get a SNKL07/08/09 as base. This has the 7s26 movement.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

LeeMorgan said:


> Hi Enrico, that's a really fine mod, I've seen your works since the beginning and I want you to know I admire the evolution of your taste :-!


Thank you very much Francesco, *you are my mod teacher* ;-)!!!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Mike.Martins said:


> What a stunning watch mate. Can you provide some more pics?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thank you!!!

Here are other "fresh" photos:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Falco 67 said:


> Thank you very much Francesco, *you are my mod teacher* ;-)!!!


Chi non muore si rivede..:roll::-d


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

MDT IT said:


> Chi non muore si rivede..:roll::-d


Hallo dear friend.
I came bach home yesterday ;-)!!!


----------



## steininger (Oct 2, 2016)

As also posted in the "New SRP Turtle - Mod Possibilities"-thread: My first turtle mod, now completed with the desired dial and handset. Know I'm searching for the right bracelet as an alternative for the original rubberstrap. Maybe the endmill from strapcode ...


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

DocTone said:


> This is amazing , Excellent Compilation ! (Hope you will use the right Hands ..)
> 
> Where did you sourced this Dial ? I want one as well !


Thanks man. You can get the dial from @kellencs on Instagram I believe he posts here too but I'm not sure of his SN.

Hands came in from Harold yesterday. Also waiting on a SD conversion from Jake to come in the mail. I love the ceramic insert, but there is just no better combo than a Murphy bezel paired with a Dagaz super dome crystal and insert!


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

undertheradar said:


> Thanks man. You can get the dial from @kellencs on Instagram I believe he posts here too but I'm not sure of his SN.
> Hands came in from Harold yesterday. Also waiting on a SD conversion from Jake to come in the mail. I love the ceramic insert, but there is just no better combo than a Murphy bezel paired with a Dagaz super dome .....


Hi ...
Basically you have two options to marry the ceramic insert in a very nice (nearly seamless) way
First : "double glued Saphir" posts ago here I presented and explained this procedure ( founded and created by Olli in the german uhrforum). Simple to do , great result. 
Second : choose one thick sapphire by dr.seikostain

The super thick glas by Jake doesn't fit with the ceramic insert. The ceramic insert has 30.5 mm ID . the glass has 31.5 OD

And yes the Dave Murphy bezel is imho the best choice


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

steininger said:


> As also posted in the "New SRP Turtle - Mod Possibilities"-thread: My first turtle mod, now completed with the desired dial and handset. Know I'm searching for the right bracelet as an alternative for the original rubberstrap. Maybe the endmill from strapcode ...
> 
> View attachment 9804370
> 
> ...


Strapcode Endmill is a good choice for almost any watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Initially I wasn't liking this mod but it's growing on me.









Bead blasted monster with yobokies dial/hands with an espresso =)


----------



## unlewser (Oct 28, 2015)

i have a similar face and hands in my snk809. yours looks good. espresso mod is good also


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

Hi guys, not been here for a while.
After seeing lots of guys acid etching their knives, I decided to do my watch.
I couldn't find anything anywhere whether or not someone had done it already.
So I just went for it. I also did the strap hardware, and as I had to unpick it, I made a new one.

Acid etched Seiko 6105.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

murt13 said:


> So I just went for it. I also did the strap hardware, and as I had to unpick it, I made a new one.
> 
> Acid etched Seiko 6105.


How?
What acid, solution, time, any masking/resist, voltage, all at once or individually???


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## daveto (Jun 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Yeah thanks, I'm aware of those options, but neither of them compare to the SD conversion IMO. I was just being lazy by ordering Seikostains crystal when I got some other parts...but I got a great deal on Jakes half off sale the other day. 

I have another non-shrouded SKX mod in the works as well...I may go with the ceramic insert on that one.



DocTone said:


> Hi ...
> Basically you have two options to marry the ceramic insert in a very nice (nearly seamless) way
> First : "double glued Saphir" posts ago here I presented and explained this procedure ( founded and created by Olli in the german uhrforum). Simple to do , great result.
> Second : choose one thick sapphire by dr.seikostain
> ...


----------



## Rayien (Sep 24, 2015)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 9808082


Hey SD. May I ask what mods you got there? Love the way that bezel looks.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Cornelius said:


> Yobookies. White Knight hands. Except the black second which I kept.
> Also double dome, and the 007 insert.


Thanks. Don't know how I missed the hands before.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Sigh, mod projects in limbo just waiting for parts to arrive...










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

Rayien said:


> Hey SD. May I ask what mods you got there? Love the way that bezel looks.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Not much a mod, just a shroud swap.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Was never totally satisfied with the PO bezel so I swapped it for a more Seiko looking one... and now it looks identical to srexy's SKX haha...










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Making a patina but my insert busted..


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Got a crystal Question for you. My 009 is basically stock, with the exception of a Yobokies SS GMT Insert. 

Can anyone recommend a dome Sapphire that will sit flush? I've noticed that since swapping bezels there is a slight lip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

gregoryb said:


> Got a crystal Question for you. My 009 is basically stock, with the exception of a Yobokies SS GMT Insert.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a dome Sapphire that will sit flush? I've noticed that since swapping bezels there is a slight lip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The crystaltimes double dome is very close:


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

gregoryb said:


> Got a crystal Question for you. My 009 is basically stock, with the exception of a Yobokies SS GMT Insert.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a dome Sapphire that will sit flush? I've noticed that since swapping bezels there is a slight lip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dagaz has a crystal kit where it is advertised as sitting flush. It was recently on sale too. I have a kit incoming so can report back.

On a hsndheld device, excuse the m istakes


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

gregoryb said:


> Got a crystal Question for you. My 009 is basically stock, with the exception of a Yobokies SS GMT Insert.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a dome Sapphire that will sit flush? I've noticed that since swapping bezels there is a slight lip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Dagaz super dome sits perfectly flush with sloped inserts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

The GMT Insert is not sloped but sits flat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Stargate mod
dial Dagaz, hands Yobokies


----------



## Chronodivers (Mar 30, 2013)

Coinedge bezel from Yobokies
Vintage sub ceramic insert from DLW
MM300 handset , paint red second hand.
white Kanji day disc calendar.
Dome sapphire crystal also from DLW


----------



## Chronodivers (Mar 30, 2013)

Coinedge bezel with Sumo insert from Yobokies.
Flat sapphire crystal from crystaltimes.
Genuine Seiko Sumo handset.
Genuine Seiko turtle777 stem and crown.

This mod is inspired by average Bros on YouTube.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Chronodivers said:


> View attachment 9852842
> 
> 
> Coinedge bezel from Yobokies
> ...


 hell yeah

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Chronodivers said:


> View attachment 9852842
> 
> 
> Coinedge bezel from Yobokies
> ...


 what case is this?

Awesome mod!!


----------



## Chronodivers (Mar 30, 2013)

SRP777 case


----------



## HotDuck (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Chronodivers said:


> View attachment 9852842





Dec1968 said:


> hell yeah


hell yea is right. simple formula, nailed it.

wish they made that same insert but with gold type for the 775, good lord the possibilities...


----------



## Yook Hong (Nov 7, 2016)

New to the forum, but I have learned a heck lot from the modding guides.









Self-Modded SNZF17, with new domed sapphire crystal, new bezel insert, new dial and a new second hand. My 2 year-old watch now reborn as a new watch 

Bradystrap is on the way


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ashiezai said:


> New to the forum, but I have learned a heck lot from the modding guides.
> 
> View attachment 9861618
> 
> ...


Looks great! Where did you find this second hand?!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Looks great! Where did you find this second hand?!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


That's a dlwwatches second hand if I'm not mistaken

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yook Hong (Nov 7, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Looks great! Where did you find this second hand?!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thanks!
The second hand is from DLW


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Quick question if I may.

I have bought a ckin edge bezel and an insert for my SKX171. How do I put it together? Do I click the bezel on, THEN place the insert in place?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Boogey Man said:


> Quick question if I may.
> 
> I have bought a ckin edge bezel and an insert for my SKX171. How do I put it together? Do I click the bezel on, THEN place the insert in place?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That's how I done it. So one have the chance to get it aligned. Good luck 

Skickat från min SM-G903F via Tapatalk


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

I think it worked out OK. I started with an SKX 171 rhat had a SEII fitted. 









I popped the bezel off, and had a naked watch for a while.









The new Coin Edge bezel from Crystal Times was rhen popped on.









Finally, the bezel insert. I'm not sure what version it is, but I liked this the most from all the others I have seen.


















I think it sets the watch of nicely.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Simple but effective. That came out really well!

If you've got the tools and the cojones - pick up one of Crystal Times double dome saphires and drop that in. It will bring the watch alive.

I'm waiting for an SKX171 dial at the moment to mod one of my SKX007s - can't wait to get some wrist time with it!



Boogey Man said:


> I think it worked out OK. I started with an SKX 171 rhat had a SEII fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

I'd love to have MM hands for it. And no, I'm not trying a crystal on my own.

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Bought this as is. What do u guys think of these mods









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

cfw said:


> Bought this as is. What do u guys think of these mods
> 
> View attachment 9875930
> 
> ...


One of my favorite dials ever... really like the hands... bezel insert is ok... not a fan of the shrouds.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

BRad704 said:


> One of my favorite dials ever... really like the hands... bezel insert is ok... not a fan of the shrouds.


Thanks but I prefer the original dial and hand









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Playing around with the Yobokies SS chapter ring for the turtle. Consequently, dials look super clean when you don't bother to install hands!










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Tomgbw said:


> Stargate mod
> dial Dagaz, hands Yobokies
> View attachment 9852250


Congratulations!!!

I see your dial is also not perfect :-(, it's a pity that this problem is on this dial.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Subtle mod to my modded SKX


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

srexy said:


> Subtle mod to my modded SKX


Looks good. What's the latest mod? Sumo dial, blue lume? Insert?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Just a black Sumo second hand. I think I may roll it back to the previous iteration which is much more legible. I can save that second hand for some kind of stealthy mod later.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Raydius said:


> Playing around with the Yobokies SS chapter ring for the turtle. Consequently, dials look super clean when you don't bother to install hands!


erm, did you get a shot _with_ the hands? it'd help bring the whole thing together so we could see if the chapter ring worked =)


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

Its the latest wrist worn device for telling dates. And its mechanically driven !


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

maxxevv said:


> Its the latest wrist worn device for telling dates. And its mechanically driven !


when will the date flip?*

who knows??
*_ 
just keep watching_


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> when will the date flip?*
> 
> who knows??
> *_
> just keep watching_


Seems like a good hash tag, #justkeepwatching 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;amp;amp;gt;*

My first seiko mod. A Tudor NF homage with snk639k1 with dagaz FFF and Dagaz hand set.










The size, though looks proportionate in the pic looked really small in real life. Despite me having a small 6.5" wrist. So I did another one with a SNKK61k1. I got it done today and here it is...




























I think it came out well and pretty much the look I was going for. (Tudor Ranger II/NF) I will swap out the band because it's on a folded link bracelet that likes to pull my wrist hair ?

The original SNKK61k1 dial gave me another idea and I plan on putting it in a SNZG13 with pilot style hands to make a Sinn homage. I'll put that up when I get it done next week.

Here is the SNKK61k1 dial










And a SNZG13










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

SNK123 with Dagaz planet ocean minute and second hands. I kept the original hour hand. Still debating if I want to swap in the PO hour hand.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

itsreallydarren said:


> SNK123 with Dagaz planet ocean minute and second hands. I kept the original hour hand. Still debating if I want to swap in the PO hour hand.
> 
> View attachment 9909770


I think the stock hour hand looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

Update.
Just painted the bezel markers and installed a blue AR sapphire crystal.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;amp;amp;gt;*



joepac said:


> My first seiko mod. A Tudor NF homage with snk639k1 with dagaz FFF and Dagaz hand set.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool idea. I'm working on a project with that first case. Never noticed its passing resemblance to the Tudor NF case.

Mind sharing details on the bracelet and strap pictured on the SNK639? I like how they are both wider than the narrow lug width on that case.

Also, did you have to paint the seconds hands? I don't see any yellow in Dagaz store.

Thanks.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;gt;*



3WR said:


> Cool idea. I'm working on a project with that first case. Never noticed its passing resemblance to the Tudor NF case.
> 
> Mind sharing details on the bracelet and strap pictured on the SNK639? I like how they are both wider than the narrow lug width on that case.
> 
> ...


Hi. I actually bought two sets of hands. Dagaz has the white set and i bought a yellow plongeur set from ebay. I now have extra hands for other future projects lol. As for the watch band, I first had the SNK639K1 on a Seiko SSA0067j1 bracelet with the stock end links and it worked but was really thick. The one in the pic above is an aftermarket steel bracelet for a Huawei smart watch that looked really good and was light and it only cost 10 bucks. It is 22mm width with 18mm lug. I put it on that rubber Hadley Roma MS3343 which is also already notched 18/22 so it can fit my 10 yr old ?.

Here's my thread BTW. Let me know if you have any other questions.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3570554

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

joepac said:


> Hi. I actually bought two sets of hands. Dagaz has the white set and i bought a yellow plongeur set from ebay. I now have extra hands for other future projects lol. As for the watch band, I first had the SNK639K1 on a Seiko SSA0067j1 bracelet with the stock end links and it worked but was really thick. The one in the pic above is an aftermarket steel bracelet for a Huawei smart watch that looked really good and was light and it only cost 10 bucks. It is 22mm width with 18mm lug. I put it on that rubber Hadley Roma MS3343 which is also already notched 18/22 so it can fit my 10 yr old .
> 
> Here's my thread BTW. Let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip on Huawei straps! Looks like there is a decent number of notched options. I had no idea. This might open up some more base watches for me. I usually rule out anything with lug width under 20mm.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

black 'croc' leather off a Stuhrling








dark brown Nato


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Bronze tuna SKX









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Still messing around with this one, deciding on a direction. Dial was a brown Seiko5 dial from my discard pile which I tried removing the "5" shield and stripping the paint just to see what would happen.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*



Raydius said:


> Still messing around with this one, deciding on a direction. Dial was a brown Seiko5 dial from my discard pile which I tried removing the "5" shield and stripping the paint just to see what would happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good  How does the dial look where the 5 logo was previously?

I bought that same Dagaz chapter ring but I could never quite make it work for me so I ended up using a Scotch Brite pad to make it into a "brushed stainless" one.


----------



## LORK88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I'm new to modding, but I'm looking to get a SARY055 as my next watch and have it modded. I saw this modded SARY055, that I'm borderline obsessed with it, and want to create something similar to it. I really like the lume and slim hands. I'm debating between Option 1 and Option 2 and wanted to the forum's opinion as well as see if there were any other options for me to consider. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

New Strapcode Oyster arrived and put straight to work.

Am thinking it might be a little too industrial (metal on metal) with the GMT bezel insert so may revert back to stock for a little bit...


----------



## gman44116 (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



srexy said:


> Looking good  How does the dial look where the 5 logo was previously?
> 
> I bought that same Dagaz chapter ring but I could never quite make it work for me so I ended up using a Scotch Brite pad to make it into a "brushed stainless" one.


The Seiko5 shield leaves 2 tiny holes, so that's something that would probably have to be filled with paint or something.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Sigh, started modding hands because I couldn't sleep, and now I'm sleepy but don't want to call it a night until they are perfectly aligned with the date changeover at midnight.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

In the end, not totally sold on the look. Probably going to go back to stock hour and minute, but keep the seconds. I'll save it for another night. ZZzzZzzz...










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

...or redo it first thing in the morning. Much happier with it this way.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

undertheradar said:


>


Nice watch !
Where did you source the dial ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks!
Look up @kellencs on Instagram.



PAM-SNOB said:


> Nice watch !
> Where did you source the dial ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

WIP:


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Nice looking mod! What handset are you using and how does the lume compare to stock?



gman44116 said:


> View attachment 9929514


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

Such a small mod compared to the wonderful work found on this thread, I didn't want to go to crazy first time out. That said the changes make this 007 look transformed, I changing the bezel to a coin edge and upgraded the insert along with a high quality bracelet. A coworker notice it right away and thought it was a Rolex until I let him examine it up close.


----------



## Popeos (Jul 1, 2016)

SBDC001 Black SUMO MOD


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Popeos said:


> SBDC001 Black SUMO MOd


Is the crystal from DLW watches?


----------



## HamnJam (Nov 27, 2015)

Brand new crystal+bezel kit from Dagaz. Wow! The slope is seamless!

My previous crystal and bezel insert had an annoying step off. Not anymore!


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Last fine adjustment to my old mod, from a stainless steel original tuna bezel insert, to a lumed glass one


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

Modded Skx007


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

LeeMorgan said:


> Last fine adjustment to my old mod, from a stainless steel original tuna bezel insert, to a lumed glass one
> 
> View attachment 9939106


That was supposed to be my next mod
How do you find Harolds's insert, does a lume match to the seiko and lasts long enough?

Congrats !


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Surge007 said:


> View attachment 9939842


Nice work.
Strong clean style,
All pieces are well integrated,
- looks professional.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Finally completed


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

v1triol said:


> That was supposed to be my next mod
> How do you find Harolds's insert, does a lume match to the seiko and lasts long enough?
> 
> Congrats !


Hi, thanks.

The insert is 100% fragile glass.
Lume in daylught is white, nightlight has a really weak greenish tint, near impossible to see compared to the extra strong MM dial/hands lume.
It last quite all night, but its power is near to 0.
That's C1, I've a C3 lumed insert from harold and it's really better.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

LeeMorgan said:


> Hi, thanks.
> 
> The insert is 100% fragile glass.
> Lume in daylught is white, nightlight has a really weak greenish tint, near impossible to see compared to the extra strong MM dial/hands lume.
> ...


Cheers mate,

Date window looks really good, does it mean there is 6r/Nh 15 inside? or you managed to fit it so well to 7s?

Do you mean this C3 glass insert?


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Skx007j
Merc hands by Dlw
Black wheel day/date
Vintage sub insert by Dlw
Coin edge bezel by Yobokies
Double domed sapphire by Dlw

Cheers










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Instagram: @ the_watchier


What's the base model for this?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

gregoryb said:


> What's the base model for this?


That's an invicta 8926! Crown guards removed and bezel was redesigned by a friend. 
I just replaced the crystal, bezel insert and of course the dial and hands

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

v1triol said:


> Cheers mate,
> 
> Date window looks really good, does it mean there is 6r/Nh 15 inside? or you managed to fit it so well to 7s?
> 
> Do you mean this C3 glass insert?


Eagle eyes!|>

The date wheel is centered in the window, it has a 6r inside, but the dial is a little offset.

I was meaning an insert for the snzh5x serie, it was C3 as the one shown uin your pic, so I assume that C3 is stronger than C1 in the inserts (more than we usually know on dial and hands).
Usually the Harold lume (both, the honest C1 and the strong C3) is great and long lasting; can't say this of my insert ;-)


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

My latest mod-in-progress!



















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> That's an invicta 8926! Crown guards removed and bezel was redesigned by a friend.
> I just replaced the crystal, bezel insert and of course the dial and hands
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Let's correct that. Dial was designed by another group member. I also think the crown is replaced by the 'big crown' (Tiger?) as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Surge007 (Oct 27, 2016)

cayabo said:


> Nice work.
> Strong clean style,
> All pieces are well integrated,
> - looks professional.


Thanks for the compliment.
Honestly I didn't exactly plan it from the start. The parts just sort of "came together" I just got lucky this time


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Dial swap.

Originals:
















Swapped:


----------



## pcreas (Jul 28, 2015)

The Seiko Milsub


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Progress report:


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Buttoned this one up. 
Alox and glass bead blasted case
Dr Seikostain Redneck bezel
DLWWatches stealth ceramic insert
Dr Seikostain caseback
Dr Seikostain double thick sapphire
Blasted aluminum chapter ring
4R36 movement
Yobokies C3 MM handset

The crystal/insert interface is pretty much perfect!


----------



## Narst (Nov 16, 2016)

What a beauty sir, this is a SKX base right? Have you paired it with a black/grey leather strap? I bet it looks sooo good in my opinion and Dr Seikostain dd crystal and DLW insert fits seamlessly, it's so amazing.

I have a mod in progress with a SNZF21, SKX007 dial, white merc hands set or snzh stock hands with red/black DLW trident hand, sapp crytsal plus black yachmaster bezel insert. I would change the chapter ring but Dagaz only has matte black and yobokies has aluminium. Limited options as compared to the SKX


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

SKX mod with 171 dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



cpl said:


> SKX mod with 171 dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This really makes me want a 171 dial!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Buttoned this one up.
> Alox and glass bead blasted case
> Dr Seikostain Redneck bezel
> DLWWatches stealth ceramic insert
> ...


Total cost? ;-)


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> Dr Seikostain Redneck bezel
> DLWWatches stealth ceramic insert
> Dr Seikostain double thick sapphire
> 
> The crystal/insert interface is pretty much perfect!


Is it the seikostain thick flat? Or the high dome?

I'm trying to decide which to add to my 171, that already has a long shark bezel with dlw ceramic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

It's this one:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/302008782572


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

mrfourcows said:


> Total cost? ;-)


First rule of modding....dont add up the total cost, lol. Seriously though, the parts are all readily available.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

undertheradar said:


> First rule of modding....dont add up the total cost, lol. Seriously though, the parts are all readily available.


I was going to post this jokingly as the first rule - but you are absolutely correct about rule #1!

If you have to ask - you can't afford it b-)


----------



## gman44116 (Apr 10, 2010)

srexy said:


> Nice looking mod! What handset are you using and how does the lume compare to stock?


I think it's the 6217 hands. Lume matches dial perfectly.


----------



## gman44116 (Apr 10, 2010)

Winter came fast fast and furious to Denver yesterday. 79 degrees Wednesday. 18 degrees and 5 inches of snow Thursday. Time for a cold weather strap


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

gman44116 said:


> Winter came fast fast and furious to Denver yesterday. 79 degrees Wednesday. 18 degrees and 5 inches of snow Thursday. Time for a cold weather strap
> 
> View attachment 9957474
> View attachment 9957482


Very very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

My newly completed SKX Superdome mod. All parts from Dagaz Watch excluding the bracelet...


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

One of the most common and affordable mods...but I made it!!!! Jayyy!!!! 










The second hand is bent, I will fix it when I replace the our and minute hands this weekend.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## grad (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a SNK809, but I'm unhappy with the accuracy of the stock movement (7s26c ?). I'm having to reset the time every 2-3 days because of it being slow by 4-5 minutes. Are there any other movements I can replace this one with that will be a bit more accurate?









Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

very nice!



michaeliany said:


> Very very nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

grad said:


> I have a SNK809, but I'm unhappy with the accuracy of the stock movement (7s26c ?). I'm having to reset the time every 2-3 days because of it being slow by 4-5 minutes. Are there any other movements I can replace this one with that will be a bit more accurate?
> 
> Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


It can be made to be very accurate without a movement change. It helps to have a timegrapher but you can do it by small movements then wait a day, then try again etc etc.


----------



## grad (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks. I'll give that a try. 

Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

humphrj said:


> It can be made to be very accurate without a movement change. It helps to have a timegrapher but you can do it by small movements then wait a day, then try again etc etc.
> View attachment 9962186


Also consider demagnetizing it. Being off that much in such a short timeframe is a symptom of being magnetized. My SKX007 is only off about 1-2 minutes a week depending on how much I wear it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKXPepsi Mod


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Guys, I am looking for a stock SKX bezel, 120 clicks. If anyone has one FS please drop me a PM, thanks.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Thought you guys may enjoy this, made my own hand setting tool with interchangeable tips.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

SNZG13 Pilot style mod...



















With my other two mods










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Thought you guys may enjoy this, made my own hand setting tool with interchangeable tips.


More details please ?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> More details please 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Hand turned and knurled brass with hand turned acrylic tips (i made a couple). Rounded back end. It has a nice weight to it and easily hangs to center. The Horotec (and Bergeon) hand setting tools are generally made of aluminum and just don't have that same heft and feel. It also (coincidentally) fits the Bergeon replacement tips. I'll probably end up making a couple more.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

crappysurfer said:


> Hand turned and knurled brass with hand turned acrylic tips (i made a couple). Rounded back end. It has a nice weight to it and easily hangs to center. The Horotec (and Bergeon) hand setting tools are generally made of aluminum and just don't have that same heft and feel. It also (coincidentally) fits the Bergeon replacement tips. I'll probably end up making a couple more.


Well done Sir!

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Happy Sunday, trying out some affordable leather straps









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Popeos (Jul 1, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Is the crystal from DLW watches?


No, Crystal from Crystaltimes.


----------



## Leston Braun (May 7, 2016)

Hi to all, been lurkin around for quite a while, but finally something to post myself. This one is a SKX007J, parts from Dagaz and a Murphy bezel. Strap is on loan from my SNDF93 while trying to make up my mind whether a strap or an oyster bracelet would be better.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Where are you sourcing the affordable straps?



the_watchier said:


> Happy Sunday, trying out some affordable leather straps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

srexy said:


> Where are you sourcing the affordable straps?


I got it from a wholesale retailer from China, mainly to sample their quality...
So far I really like it, same quality as C&B for 60% of the price.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## LORK88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Staying indoors with my Seiko Sumo today.

View attachment DSC_0731.jpg


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> A simple mod, but I love it
> Seiko 5 with Cathedral hands!
> 
> 
> ...


It took two months and combining two watches, but I've finally put together a nice copy of this beauty. Now I'm looking for a good strap. Mind sharing details of the one in your photo? I already copied your watch. I'm not above copying the whole setup if I can't find a good strap on my own.

Thanks.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

3WR said:


> It took two months and combining two watches, but I've finally put together a nice copy of this beauty. Now I'm looking for a good strap. Mind sharing details of the one in your photo? I already copied your watch. I'm not above copying the whole setup if I can't find a good strap on my own.
> 
> Thanks.


The strap is from F and e bnb straps.
This is a 10$ one with quickest spring bars.
I bought from them so many straps and the quality is much higher than the price.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> The strap is from F and e bnb straps.
> This is a 10$ one with quickest spring bars.
> I bought from them so many straps and the quality is much higher than the price.
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


Cool. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SNKN model. Dagaz dial.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

First failed mod on my new (to me) Turtle.

The Sumo crown fits but the stem is too long. Shame as it would have been a nice mod!

Top view is ok:









Bottom view - unacceptable - it's about one full thread from fully seating against the case:


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

srexy said:


> First failed mod on my new (to me) Turtle.
> 
> The Sumo crown fits but the stem is too long. Shame as it would have been a nice mod!
> 
> ...


Just shorten the crown then


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Mike.Martins said:


> Just shorten the crown then


Easier said than done!

It may in fact be the stem tube that would need shortening. I will investigate further the next time I open up Tortuga.


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

srexy said:


> Easier said than done!
> 
> It may in fact be the stem tube that would need shortening. I will investigate further the next time I open up Tortuga.


I wanted to say the stem not the crown geezus stupid me lol


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

Ceramic bezel insert or the stock one?



















Still waiting for the crown to arrive from the other side of the world 

Also waiting for a coin bezel but will leave the current one and save the other one for a future mod.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Mike.Martins said:


> I wanted to say the stem not the crown geezus stupid me lol


I'm eagerly awaiting someone to help explain how to separate the crown and stem on Seikos with a screw-down crown in order to do such a shortening.

I have a few from various models and consistently the stem and crown just want to stay together (I don't know the mechanism by which they are held together, as it's not a simple threading).

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

Raydius said:


> I'm eagerly awaiting someone to help explain how to separate the crown and stem on Seikos with a screw-down crown in order to do such a shortening.
> 
> I have a few from various models and consistently the stem and crown just want to stay together (I don't know the mechanism by which they are held together, as it's not a simple threading).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Didn't try on a seiko but on other models and never had a problem all you do is unscrew the crown from the stem counter-clockwise... never had a problem I might try at home and see what I can get.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Mike.Martins said:


> Didn't try on a seiko but on other models and never had a problem all you do is unscrew the crown from the stem counter-clockwise... never had a problem I might try at home and see what I can get.


You're correct for any of the non-screw-down models. For the Sumo, SKX, Turtle, etc they are sold as a single single assembly which can't be unscrewed as such. I'd definitely be interested to hear your results, as it would make a lot of modding much easier.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

6159 Bronzo


----------



## need4speed (Nov 14, 2014)

Just a simple mod on my SRP773. Dome sapphire and 779 bezel.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

brawijaya80 said:


> 6159 Bronzo
> 
> View attachment 9993794


Is this the Ridwan case?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Raydius said:


> brawijaya80 said:
> 
> 
> > 6159 Bronzo
> ...


YES...


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

brawijaya80 said:


> YES...


very cool, I've had my eye on this. What movement are you using?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SRP777 mod with Stargate I dial, Sumo LE hands, double domed blue AR coated sapphire, DLW ceramic insert.


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Raydius said:


> very cool, I've had my eye on this. What movement are you using?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Using movement NH35
Dial, Insert, and Hands from Yobkies
SKX007 Crystal and gasket


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

G.


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

undertheradar said:


> Buttoned this one up.
> Alox and glass bead blasted case
> Dr Seikostain Redneck bezel
> DLWWatches stealth ceramic insert
> ...


Very nice! Did you consider a black chapter ring (maybe even black day and date wheels)? I'm trying to picture it but can't decide if I think I would like it better.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

brawijaya80 said:


> 6159 Bronzo
> 
> View attachment 9993794


Looks great! Are all parts interchangeable with the SKX007? And how much did the case cost you?


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

Just wanted to give everyone here who has bought/buys parts from me a heads up. I'm having a Black Friday sale starting 12 AM Central Time and goes through Tuesday at 12 AM. Details from my newsletter can be found here: Black Friday and Cyber Monday Sale!.


----------



## Gudbrandsen (Mar 16, 2016)

My latest. 
Yobokies coin edge bezel and insert, Yobokies Monster hands and a Strapcode Endmill bracelet. Extremely happy with the result 

















Now i need to find a domed crystal that sits perfectly flush with the sloped insert. Easier said than done.


----------



## stany (Jul 30, 2016)

Amazing pieces!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Gudbrandsen said:


> My latest.
> Yobokies coin edge bezel and insert, Yobokies Monster hands and a Strapcode Endmill bracelet. Extremely happy with the result
> 
> 
> ...


The best one is from Dagaz - the super dome. I had one and it's flawless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

deluded said:


> Looks great! Are all parts interchangeable with the SKX007? And how much did the case cost you?


The movment and all cosmetic can be use in SKX 007..
All maybe arround $500


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

brawijaya80 said:


> The movment and all cosmetic can be use in SKX 007..
> All maybe arround $500


Wow! I could consider getting the mid case and transplanting all the parts from my SKX over, including the SARB059 crown and 6R15 movement!

Would you know how much just the mid case alone costs?


----------



## Sarath Aravindakshan (Jan 12, 2015)

seiko "prototipo" mod!!


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Father and son pic!



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks...and yes I have a black chapter ring that I tried but I like the way the blasted one ties in with the case. And I like the white day/date since they match the markers and balance out the dial.



RelojGringo said:


> Very nice! Did you consider a black chapter ring (maybe even black day and date wheels)? I'm trying to picture it but can't decide if I think I would like it better.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

This one from OSC is about as perfect as you can get with the DLW ceramic inserts, IMO.












Dec1968 said:


> The best one is from Dagaz - the super dome. I had one and it's flawless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> This one from OSC is about as perfect as you can get with the DLW ceramic inserts, IMO.


Do you have a link? That's an excellent one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

brawijaya80 said:


> 6159 Bronzo
> 
> View attachment 9993794


This looks fantastic. Don't know about these, is this a case that can be purchased? If so where. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Alberto Sequera said:


> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Cousin?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Here you go!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/302008782572



Dec1968 said:


> Do you have a link? That's an excellent one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alf92 (Feb 19, 2014)

Seïko SNKE87 J1, modest mod with only a new strap instead of the ugly metal one... 









And the 7S26 made in Japan :


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

Awesome mod. Super slick looking.


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

This might be one of my favorite mods ever. Well done, sir!


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow! Simply... wow!


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

That. Is. Gorgeous.


----------



## Hwkaholic (Dec 23, 2012)

CRAwriter said:


> Wow! Simply... wow!


Only 34 posts to go!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Hwkaholic said:


> Only 34 posts to go!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

wait-- are those SNKEs either really new or really old?? 

in all my 5 searching I don't think i've ever come across these because it has 20mm lugs (and the best markers i usually look for) and that's what i WISH all my 5's had for lug width-- all mine (my "small dressy 5's") are either 18 or 19mm...


----------



## Alf92 (Feb 19, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> wait-- are those SNKEs either really new or really old??
> 
> in all my 5 searching I don't think i've ever come across these because it has 20mm lugs (and the best markers i usually look for) and that's what i WISH all my 5's had for lug width-- all mine (my "small dressy 5's") are either 18 or 19mm...


As I have many 20mm straps (Nato, metal, leather, silicone), and that is exactly for this reason I choose the SNKE87 : 20mm lug to lug.


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

srp639 based..
- skx171 dial
- crystaltimes double dome blue ar
- hands from yobokies

future mod.. lume bezel number from 0-15


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

New Caribbean dial and soxa hands to go with my coin edge bezel from Harold and brushed chapter ring from Jake. Stock replacement ceramic insert inbound and I will likely swap the black hour and second hands for white.









Also swapped the blasted chapter ring for the black one. I like it better this time.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

undertheradar said:


> New Caribbean dial and soxa hands to go with my coin edge bezel from Harold and brushed chapter ring from Jake. Stock replacement ceramic insert inbound and I will likely swap the black hour and second hands for white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, what became of your stock chapter ring on the turtle?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

It's in my parts box.



Raydius said:


> Out of curiosity, what became of your stock chapter ring on the turtle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX171 with domes sapphire, DM bezel, coke insert and Sumo Second hand


----------



## Chronodivers (Mar 30, 2013)

Just finish one today, SRP775









Dome sapphire crystal from crystaltimes.
Coin edge bezel from yobokies.
MM handset from yobokies.
OEM kanji Day wheel.
painted hand with flat black color with gold tip.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Chronodivers said:


> Just finish one today, SRP775
> 
> Dome sapphire crystal from crystaltimes.
> Coin edge bezel from yobokies.
> ...


Very nice mod of both Turtle. I think the MM hand set looks great on this dial.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

definitely jealous of these kanji-getting fellas haha


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Chronodivers said:


> Just finish one today, SRP775
> 
> View attachment 10035154
> 
> ...


Looks good! I have that same hand set for my 775 but couldn't get over the thickness of the hour hand so I put it back to stock, keeping just the MM second hand.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Chronodivers said:


> Just finish one today, SRP775
> 
> View attachment 10035154
> 
> ...


Sir...may i know about mm hands set, is it c1 or c3? Is it gold brushed hands?
Regards

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> definitely jealous of these kanji-getting fellas haha


You can get the Kanji day dials from Yobokies. In either black or white too.


----------



## Chronodivers (Mar 30, 2013)

yozemon said:


> Sir...may i know about mm hands set, is it c1 or c3? Is it gold brushed hands?
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


This is the gold brushed with C3 , it seems like the Lume in silver version hands last longer.


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Chronodivers said:


> This is the gold brushed with C3 , it seems like the Lume in silver version hands last longer.


Do you have other picture in brighter light condition (without lume glowing) ? Is the color same or different with stock dial dot sir?
Regards

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronodivers (Mar 30, 2013)

yozemon said:


> Do you have other picture in brighter light condition (without lume glowing) ? Is the color same or different with stock dial dot sir?
> Regards
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



The Watcher said:


> 007 hiding in there
> 
> View attachment 5870554


Do you mind sharing the mod please?


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Chronodivers said:


> View attachment 10039178


Thx sir...nice look! But i think it look more greenish, right? mmm... Maybe dagaz's one will look whiter... any suggestion?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronodivers (Mar 30, 2013)

yozemon said:


> Thx sir...nice look! But i think it look more greenish, right? mmm... Maybe dagaz's one will look whiter... any suggestion?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I am not sure on Dagaz but I spoke to one gentleman, he said lume on Dagaz's hand won't last long. As for the color I am not sure.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Ive tried both. Jakes (Dagaz) hands are too white compared to the stock dial...especially if the lume is charged at all. Harolds C3 are very slightly more green, but a much better match.




















yozemon said:


> Thx sir...nice look! But i think it look more greenish, right? mmm... Maybe dagaz's one will look whiter... any suggestion?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX171 green bezel mod







Crystaltimes blue AR coated Sapphire
Samurai hands H/M
Capt. willard second hand (aftermarket)
Dave Murphy Bezel
green bezel insert
Strapcode SS Oyster


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> definitely jealous of these kanji-getting fellas haha


Last I spoke with Harold (about 1.5months ago) he had a couple of black Kanji wheels for the 007/9


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

That is a very nice mod. What's the bezel insert? and how is the lume?



Tomgbw said:


> SKX171 green bezel mod
> View attachment 10041098
> 
> Crystaltimes blue AR coated Sapphire
> ...


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



undertheradar said:


> Ive tried both. Jakes (Dagaz) hands are too white compared to the stock dial...especially if the lume is charged at all. Harolds C3 are very slightly more green, but a much better match.


The first pict was Harold's and the bellow was with Jake, am i wrong?
So will be better with Harolds C3 right even in daylight sir? I need the gold ones for my srp775...hopefully will look awesome...
And one more question, which one have better shape and precission?

Thanks for your advice sir
Cheers...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

No, they are both Harolds C3. I can't tell you how accurate they are compared to factory as I've never seen them in person.



yozemon said:


> The first pict was Harold's and the bellow was with Jake, am i wrong?
> So will be better with Harolds C3 right even in daylight sir? I need the gold ones for my srp775...hopefully will look awesome...
> And one more question, which one have better shape and precission?
> 
> ...


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



undertheradar said:


> No, they are both Harolds C3. I can't tell you how accurate they are compared to factory as I've never seen them in person.


Ok sir...thx for your suggestion

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



yozemon said:


> Ok sir...thx for your suggestion
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I have the ones from Dagaz. The second hand has red in it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Dec1968 said:


> I have the ones from Dagaz. The second hand has red in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx sir...when lume glow it look like more different with stock dial, isnt it? Nice mod btw

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



yozemon said:


> Thx sir...when lume glow it look like more different with stock dial, isnt it? Nice mod btw
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The lume is definitely whiter than the stock color, but it isn't too bad. And Thank you. I love this mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

Sumo BADI?


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Wimpy said:


> Sumo BADI?


Very original project

Where did you get a red hour hand? It looks nice.


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

SKX007 with hands and dial from a SNK809 and a Dagaz 12 hour bezel insert...


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

cbrmike said:


> SKX007 with hands and dial from a SNK809 and a Dagaz 12 hour bezel insert...


That's a sharp mod.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

I normally find these "Fliver" mods too busy but this one works well. Kudos!



cbrmike said:


> SKX007 with hands and dial from a SNK809 and a Dagaz 12 hour bezel insert...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

srexy said:


> That is a very nice mod. What's the bezel insert? and how is the lume?


Hi, 
thanks. Insert is from ebay item number 172237229936. Seller is wholesaleoutlet990
the lume is great, its an orginial SKX171 dial.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Sumo with double dome blue AR coated sapphire


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

undertheradar said:


> Also swapped the blasted chapter ring for the black one. I like it better this time.


Very nice!! Two thumbs up.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Has anyone ever smoothed down/ ground off the SKX crown lugs? I'm curious how that would look with an exposed crown...


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Sometimes this modding malarkey just doesn't go according to plan. I removed the crystal from my Turtle only to find that the CT crystal Alex send me was for an SKX. I then tried to transplant a SUMO chapter rind into it - the turtle has a 2 level chapter ring so that was a no-go. I then added a nice OEM Seiko second hand which was TOO LONG!! o|

Anyway - I fixed the chapter ring alignment and snipped the second hand to fit so here's my diminutive Turtle mod for the day.

Q - does anyone know where to source a crystal gasket for the Turtle?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SNK SOXA with leftover hands, + engineer bracelet


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> Has anyone ever smoothed down/ ground off the SKX crown lugs? I'm curious how that would look with an exposed crown...


It's definitely been done - search for SKX crown guard removal and you should get a few hits. Here's one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/srp043-modification-project-538789.html


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

WIP...

Waiting on hands


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

I have a question for the experts. Is this level of quality normal? The lume on this dial was not evenly applied, to the naked eye looks ok, but magnified looks very cheap. I paid $32 USD for this dial, even the dial on the cheapest Seiko 5 ($42 USD brand new) has better quality tan this one. Possibly this is normal and I just expected more. Thanks


----------



## theblueark (Dec 1, 2015)

Dipping my toes into the mod world. Added a Dagaz BB dial and snowflake hour/minute hands to an SNKM65 which I had stopped wearing for the longest time. Decided to keep the stock red second hand.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Still playing with some concepts for project "Silver Surfer"










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

the bay


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

I have no idea what you're referring to. It looks perfectly fine to me. I could care less what a watch dial looks like under magnification.



Alberto Sequera said:


> I have a question for the experts. Is this level of quality normal? The lume on this dial was not evenly applied, to the naked eye looks ok, but magnified looks very cheap. I paid $32 USD for this dial, even the dial on the cheapest Seiko 5 ($42 USD brand new) has better quality tan this one. Possibly this is normal and I just expected more. Thanks


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

My first crack at a mod. Redneck bezel with coffee Planet Ocean insert. Previously added Strapcode Super Oyster with Seiko clasp.


























I have a question for the experts, the bezel is harder to turn than the original. I used the smallest o-ring that was provided. Is there a lubricant I should apply or have I missed something? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

MuckyMark said:


> My first crack at a mod. Redneck bezel with coffee Planet Ocean insert. Previously added Strapcode Super Oyster with Seiko clasp.
> I have a question for the experts, the bezel is harder to turn than the original. I used the smallest o-ring that was provided. Is there a lubricant I should apply or have I missed something? Thanks in advance for any advice.


Try removing it then cleaning all of the surfaces then lightly applying silicon grease to the gasket and watch case. Make sure the gasket is properly seated in the correct groove - if it's shifted that will always make it harder to turn.

If none of that works - sometimes they're just harder to turn...


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

undertheradar said:


> I have no idea what you're referring to. It looks perfectly fine to me. I could care less what a watch dial looks like under magnification.


The lume looks like if it was applied using a brush. The edges of the hour markers, some are ticker than others.

Anyway, like I said, it is possibly just my appreciation and it is a completely acceptable quality for an aftermarket dial. Thank for your contribution.

This is a regular photo, no magnification I still see what I said.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Don't listen to the other person. That lume is horribly applied and isn't the kind of quality his products usually have. You should contact Dagaz about it.



Alberto Sequera said:


> The lume looks like if it was applied using a brush. The edges of the hour markers, some are ticker than others.
> 
> Anyway, like I said, it is possibly just my appreciation and it is a completely acceptable quality for an aftermarket dial. Thank for your contribution.
> 
> This is a regular photo, no magnification I still see what I said.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Does someone know where I can get an aftermarket Capt. Willard Dial and hands?
does this also fit in SKX007/009? Or only in 6309?

here an example







Source: https://uhrforum.de/attachments/811544d1395436359-seiko-6309-729a-captain-willard-mod-dsc_1349.jpg


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

I've finally gone ceramic!










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Raydius said:


> I've finally gone ceramic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Is that a matte blue bezel?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Alberto Sequera said:


> Nice! Is that a matte blue bezel?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


It's actually incredibly hard to capture the visual properties of the ceramic insert... it looks like matte when viewed head-on, but on off angles, it looks like it has a clear finish kind of like a MM300.

This is how the black one looks (pic taken from the Internet), you can kind of see how it responds to light reflections:










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

@Raydius: nice nice nice !!!!
Is the blue one from DLW watches or where did you get it?


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Raydius said:


> It's actually incredibly hard to capture the visual properties of the ceramic insert... it looks like matte when viewed head-on, but on off angles, it looks like it has a clear finish kind of like a MM300.
> 
> This is how the black one looks (pic taken from the Internet), you can kind of see how it responds to light reflections:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Thank you. I have the black one from DLW, but now I "need" that blue one too hehe, looks very well on your watch.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Tomgbw said:


> @Raydius: nice nice nice !!!!
> Is the blue one from DLW watches or where did you get it?


Yep, it's from DLW

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Finally settled on a bezel insert I like for my Bluto mod:


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Still sorting out the bezel for project Silver Surfer, but trying out some hand options in the meantime.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Raydius said:


> Still sorting out the bezel for project Silver Surfer, but trying out some hand options in the meantime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like these dials. Nice looking project.
I'm hoping he'll develop a white starburst.








Got a few compliments on mine.


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

Damn! That's awesome.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Some better pics of SNZH mods.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Justaminute said:


> I like these dials. Nice looking project.
> I'm hoping he'll develop a white starburst.
> 
> Got a few compliments on mine.


Yeah the sunburst looks really nice -- I only wish the lume were a lot brighter, it literally pales in comparison to OEM Seiko.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Just swapped out my bezel insert with the new gold ceramic one from DLW. The "tuscan yellow" clashed really badly with my strap as well as the gilt from the dial, so I repainted it with Tamiya metallic gold (you can see the 12:00 marker which I haven't painted yet for comparison).


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

Justaminute said:


> I like these dials. Nice looking project.
> I'm hoping he'll develop a white starburst.
> 
> 
> ...


I have the blue "Milgauss" one, I am going to put it on a Seiko 5, but yours look great on your divers ...mmmm... should I change my mind? With snowflake hands maybe, what a dificult hobby.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Heh, that's my stuff.



Raydius said:


> It's actually incredibly hard to capture the visual properties of the ceramic insert... it looks like matte when viewed head-on, but on off angles, it looks like it has a clear finish kind of like a MM300.
> 
> This is how the black one looks (pic taken from the Internet), you can kind of see how it responds to light reflections:
> 
> ...


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



undertheradar said:


> Heh, that's my stuff.


Haha cool pic, it's definitely challenging to capture the reflective nature of ceramic. Have to catch it with just the right lighting.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SRP model. Unusual in the Seiko line up for being so big -- 46mm. 
The original dial is something like 34mm, not the usual 28mm, because the case is much bigger.
The standard 4R36 movement has a different movement holder as well.
Notice the blank of black around the new dial.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Love those hands - did they come with the original or aftermarket?



Chronopolis said:


> SRP model. Unusual in the Seiko line up for being so big -- 46mm.
> The original dial is something like 34mm, not the usual 28mm, because the case is much bigger.
> The standard 4R36 movement has a different movement holder as well.
> Notice the blank of black around the new dial.
> ...


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> SRP model. Unusual in the Seiko line up for being so big -- 46mm.
> The original dial is something like 34mm, not the usual 28mm, because the case is much bigger.
> The standard 4R36 movement has a different movement holder as well.
> Notice the blank of black around the new dial.
> ...


I have a SARG dial lying around that would probably fill that in a little nicer. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

srexy said:


> Love those hands - did they come with the original or *aftermarket*?


Dagaz


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

Thanks to JPF for the bezel and insert. This replaces a Long Shark with green ceramic. I didn't like the ceramic height, and already have a flat Sapphire.. Didn't want to change to a thick dome on this watch.










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Finished this one tonight!









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

Ok, I have to know. How do you convince your significant other that the new watch you just got needs to be modded?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi,
I was looking at picking up a "trident" second hand for my 007 from DLW. Has anyone tryed painting a second hand. Have you had issues doing so? Here is the red and black one I want to change. I just think it would pop more with a white end not all black. 








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

bigmoser27 said:


> Ok, I have to know. How do you convince your significant other that the new watch you just got needs to be modded?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


I think you're going about it the wrong way... the idea is to use mods as a cover of getting new ones. Like when she sees a new MM300 in your box, you can say no that's just my SKX with a new bezel!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

Raydius said:


> I think you're going about it the wrong way... the idea is to use mods as a cover of getting new ones. Like when she sees a new MM300 in your box, you can say no that's just my SKX with a new bezel!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


That would work if i had more than one watch. I'm just getting started with the collection and modding thing. So its a lot harder to do that way.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Modding day tomorrow
-SRP773
-Yobokies Coin edge and silver Chapterring with index
-pepsi inlay
-double domed blue AR coated sapphire crystaltimes
-Stargate SRP493 dial
-Sum LE SBDC027 hands
Not sure whether to take silver or original chapter ring and blue or pepsi inlay. I will see and choose...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tomgbw said:


> Modding day tomorrow
> -SRP773
> -Yobokies Coin edge and silver Chapterring with index
> -pepsi inlay
> ...


I'll take that stock SRP773 dial off your hands.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I was tinkering with changing up my FFF mod and either jacked up the hands or movement because the minutes hand won't stay on. I think it's the hands but I don't have any spare seiko hands to confirm. Anybody have a heads up on super cheap hands so I can be sure it's that before sinking money in mod parts for a messed up movement? 

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Another big SRP, Compass Pilot / Field, with the same black "void" (which is the movement holder actually) 
around the dial, causing the dial to "float" - an effect which I *LIKE*, a lot.

Modded with a new Dagaz dial + leftover hands


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Another big SRP, Compass Pilot / Field, with the same black "void" (which is the movement holder actually)
> around the dial, causing the dial to "float" - an effect which I *LIKE*, a lot.
> 
> Modded with a new Dagaz dial + leftover hands
> ...


Very cool mod, and yup that floating dial effect is really nice.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Another big SRP, Compass Pilot / Field, with the same black "void" (which is the movement holder actually)
> around the dial, causing the dial to "float" - an effect which I *LIKE*, a lot.
> 
> Modded with a new Dagaz dial + leftover hands
> ...


Looks amazing! Now you really have to tell us the floating dial trick

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

Are you in the USA? If so, I can send you a junk minute hand for the cost of shipping $2.60.



idvsego said:


> I was tinkering with changing up my FFF mod and either jacked up the hands or movement because the minutes hand won't stay on. I think it's the hands but I don't have any spare seiko hands to confirm. Anybody have a heads up on super cheap hands so I can be sure it's that before sinking money in mod parts for a messed up movement?
> 
> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm on the search for a set of mercedes hands...

I've had a set before that had rubbish lume.

So my question is: who has the best mercedes lume hands in the aftermarket business?


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

mrfourcows said:


> I'm on the search for a set of mercedes hands...
> 
> I've had a set before that had rubbish lume.
> 
> So my question is: who has the best mercedes lume hands in the aftermarket business?


Check with dagaz

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

bigmoser27 said:


> Check with dagaz


I know dagaz has them... I'm asking if dagaz has better lume than yobokies, or DLW, or anyone else?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

This one just can't seem to decide what it wants to be! I like this, but have orange slipstream, and white soxa hands inbound along with a polished chapter ring.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> This one just can't seem to decide what it wants to be! I like this, but have orange slipstream, and white soxa hands inbound along with a polished chapter ring.


Nice work Undertheradar!

That is one of my favorite Turtle mods so far!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SRP773 mod


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

^Super mod^


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanx


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

Tomgbw said:


> SRP773 mod
> View attachment 10101242
> 
> View attachment 10101250
> ...


I really like what you are going for here. It works really well. Great work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Jbem!


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



undertheradar said:


> Heh, that's my stuff.


Nice EDC. What kind of folder is that?

<edit> Nevermind. Shannon Carter.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

@Tomgbw nice mod, where are the hands from? Also Is the dial relumed? I can't stop seeing it like Samurai


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi David,
are you still looking for a sub-style bezel?

Just noticed it on Harold's website


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

And now for a friendly game of musical hands - mostly Sumo content but a smattering of SNZF in there too (Sumo lite). I'm hoping that at least 2 of my watches will be complete this evening:


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

v1triol said:


> Hi David,
> are you still looking for a sub-style bezel?
> 
> Just noticed it on Harold's website


Is that different than the Big Grip bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

This is a mod for the wife, but still waiting for the pink ceramic bezel insert, hands and caseback cover, the only remaining stock part will be the case. Let's see how it results.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

I managed to complete one watch tonight because the Sumo hands I had in mind are not a good match for the lume colour on the SKX171 dial. The black one will have to wait until my Shogun dial gets here. As it stands the blue watch is done and I have 2 OEM Pluses.

It strikes me that the blue one is now a Poor Man's Sumo or PMS. Or maybe it should be a PMSL because the amount I have in it could easily buy me a decent used SBCD003 Blumo... Anyway - it's my first and favourite serious mod.









Sumo Lumo FTW








The black one has no a/r which makes it pretty reflective in daylight but in artificial light I'd say it's less reflective.








NH36 in the houses








My 12 year old requested a simple task so I had him removing crowns


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Is that different than the Big Grip bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I think so, it sits in recent uploads and its description refers to "submariner bezel"


----------



## bmichaelwhite (Jun 10, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*

This might be a bit of a long shot, but does anyone have any lume shots of Dagaz Mercedes hands and Yokobies Mercedes hands on a SKX007 dial?

I'm want the lume to match as closely as possible and am unsure of which to go with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Alberto Sequera said:


> This is a mod for the wife, but still waiting for the pink ceramic bezel, hands and back case cover, the only remaining stock part will be the case. Let's see how it results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like it will be great. Where did you source the bezel from?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



bmichaelwhite said:


> This might be a bit of a long shot, but does anyone have any lume shots of Dagaz Mercedes hands and Yokobies Mercedes hands on a SKX007 dial?
> 
> I'm want the lume to match as closely as possible and am unsure of which to go with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You want C3 lume to match as best as possible. Dagaz hands use 95% C1 and 5% C3.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schmitza (Dec 8, 2009)

Raydius said:


> I've finally gone ceramic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that foto ??

Skickat från min SM-G930F via Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> @Tomgbw nice mod, where are the hands from? Also Is the dial relumed? I can't stop seeing it like Samurai


Hands are orginal Sumo LE SBDC027. Dial is original Stargate II SRP493. Nothing relumed.


----------



## cb1111 (Aug 21, 2016)

Quick and dirty shot of my current daily wearer. I didn't need a dive watch, nor did I need a bezel with a bunch of numbers on it - I did, however, want a rotating so that I could time my pizza.

I thought the stock bezel knurling looked a bit worn out of the new box, so I swapped bezels and I liked the look of the ceramic insert. I also found the stock bracelet to look too much like a copy while the Engineer II bracelet looked more modern.

thoughts?


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Alberto Sequera said:


> This is a mod for the wife, but still waiting for the pink ceramic bezel, hands and back case cover, the only remaining stock part will be the case. Let's see how it results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which of our AM vendors carry Pink bezel inserts, hands and casebacks? 

I can't wait to see how this turns out!


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

srexy said:


> I managed to complete one watch tonight because the Sumo hands I had in mind are not a good match for the lume colour on the SKX171 dial. The black one will have to wait until my Shogun dial gets here. As it stands the blue watch is done and I have 2 OEM Pluses.
> 
> It strikes me that the blue one is now a Poor Man's Sumo or PMS. Or maybe it should be a PMSL because the amount I have in it could easily buy me a decent used SBCD003 Blumo... Anyway - it's my first and favourite serious mod.
> 
> ...


Man I LOVE the coin edge bezel on the 171!!!


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> Sounds like it will be great. Where did you source the bezel from?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


The coin edge bezel is from Crystal Times. I am sorry, when I mentioned "Pink bezel" I meant the bezel insert, that one comes from DLW.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;gt;*



srexy said:


> Which of our AM vendors carry Pink bezel inserts, hands and casebacks?
> 
> I can't wait to see how this turns out!


The pink bezel insert comes from DLW.










The hands and caseback are not pink hehe!

Hands come from DLW also, I have ordered different types Seamaster, Snowflake, Mil Sub, she likes the Snowflake ones but don't know if they will match the hour markers shape.

The casebacks were ordered from Dr.Seikostain I ordered a see through and a solid engraved. She likes both but wanted to see them first, you know ladies!



















BTW...I have received the blue bezel insert. Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## bmichaelwhite (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Dec1968 said:


> You want C3 lume to match as best as possible. Dagaz hands use 95% C1 and 5% C3.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your help!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

undertheradar said:


> This one just can't seem to decide what it wants to be! I like this, but have orange slipstream, and white soxa hands inbound along with a polished chapter ring.


Is that a Yobokies coin edge bezel?


----------



## Narst (Nov 16, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



bmichaelwhite said:


> This might be a bit of a long shot, but does anyone have any lume shots of Dagaz Mercedes hands and Yokobies Mercedes hands on a SKX007 dial?
> 
> I'm want the lume to match as closely as possible and am unsure of which to go with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the DLW Merc hands on my SNZF21, it matches the seiko dial lume. DLW doesn't mention the blend they use on their website.


----------



## bmichaelwhite (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Narst said:


> I have the DLW Merc hands on my SNZF21, it matches the seiko dial lume. DLW doesn't mention the blend they use on their website.


Awesome. Does it also get as bright?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narst (Nov 16, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



bmichaelwhite said:


> Awesome. Does it also get as bright?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. For some reason, my hour hand is almost on par with the dial. However, the min and sec hand is about 80% as bright though.

I used to have a skx007 with DLW Merc hands back in August but the lume wasn't as good as the one on my SNZF which I bought on Black Friday. Not sure my luck or the newer batch has better lume


----------



## bmichaelwhite (Jun 10, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Narst said:


> Yup. For some reason, my hour hand is almost on par with the dial. However, the min and sec hand is about 80% as bright though.
> 
> I used to have a skx007 with DLW Merc hands back in August but the lume wasn't as good as the one on my SNZF which I bought on Black Friday. Not sure my luck or the newer batch has better lume


Interesting. Thanks for your help. I've sent an email asking what lume is used on the DLW hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Anyone know measurement SKX chapter ring Vs SBDX001 aka MM chapter ring? Are they have simmiliar measurement, Diameter and Height? Need help for researching part for mod...thx b4

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bmichaelwhite (Jun 10, 2016)

So, does anyone know who makes hands that best matches Seiko's lume?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Here's a lume shot for DLW hands in a Seiko dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SRP777 Mod


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Alberto Sequera said:


> The coin edge bezel is from Crystal Times. I am sorry, when I mentioned "Pink bezel" I meant the bezel insert, that one comes from DLW.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


That's what i was looking for. I didn't notice the insert on their site. Rose gold hands look good too. Think this will be a great mod in the end.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmichaelwhite (Jun 10, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Here's a lume shot for DLW hands in a Seiko dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the exact same response I got from Damien at DLW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Sure is!


srexy said:


> Is that a Yobokies coin edge bezel?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Finally able to mod this one. And VERY happy with the result.

7002 Soxa mod. 
I left the teal chapter ring for now. I think it compliments the orange hand quite nicely.






















































Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ugh. The 7002 won't stay running. Swapped over to this. Now I'm happy.










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narst (Nov 16, 2016)

Alberto Sequera said:


> The coin edge bezel is from Crystal Times. I am sorry, when I mentioned "Pink bezel" I meant the bezel insert, that one comes from DLW.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Hi Alberto. I also wanna get a coin edge bezel from Alex. May I know if it comes with the gasket or we reuse from the stock SKX? And is the gasket required to rotate the bezel, without the gasket it wont rotate? Thank you


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Crown guards removed?



BRad704 said:


> Ugh. The 7002 won't stay running. Swapped over to this. Now I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

Narst said:


> Hi Alberto. I also wanna get a coin edge bezel from Alex. May I know if it comes with the gasket or we reuse from the stock SKX? And is the gasket required to rotate the bezel, without the gasket it wont rotate? Thank you


The bezel comes without gasket, the stock gasket fits well. I didn't try without the gasket, you should be able to rotate the bezel without the gasket but it will possibly feel a little loose. The bezel comes with 2 adhesive rings to stick the bezel insert.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*



srexy said:


> Crown guards removed?


Invicta 8926 with an NH35A movement. It's Seiko where it counts. 

But yah I also removed the guards

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

SKX009: OSC pvd coin bezel + insert + chp ring... leftover dial, SOXA hands... etc.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> SKX009: OSC pvd coin bezel + insert + chp ring... leftover dial, SOXA hands... etc.


That's really well done IMO. |>


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 10145010


I like how the numbers, chapter ring and case have a similar appearance while the dial goes brighter and the strap darker.
And the strap hardware & bezel add crisp contrast while reinforcing the hour hand.
(sorry to niggle here but...) It's a shame the hour hand isn't available in the same anodized look as the insert.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



nolte said:


> That's really well done IMO. |>


Thang ver mush !



cayabo said:


> I like how the numbers, chapter ring and case have a similar appearance while the dial goes brighter and the strap darker.
> And the strap hardware & bezel add crisp contrast while reinforcing the hour hand.
> (sorry to niggle here but...) It's a shame the hour hand isn't available in the same anodized look as the insert.


Dayum, are you a pron movie director, or review them for a iivn' or som'm? ;-)

Either Dagaz or Yobokies does sell silver SOXA hands. Ya might have to brush them yerself though to get that anodized look.
But I had to use the standard - cuz that's what I had, and I wanted the hands to bounce off the orange bezel + black bezel.


----------



## ciko91 (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

mrfourcows said:


> I'm on the search for a set of mercedes hands...
> 
> I've had a set before that had rubbish lume.
> 
> So my question is: who has the best mercedes lume hands in the aftermarket business?


To partially answer my own question: I believe that DLW has the better lume:








Both sumos: the left mod is with Yobokies aluminum bezel insert and MM hands which are clearly worse than the seiko dial. On the right is a DLW ceramic bezel insert which is much brighter (almost as close to the seiko dial).

IF the ceramic bezel and hands come from the same supplier, then DLW hands should be better than Yobokies too!

ps. when I brought the Yobokies parts to my watchmaker for the left mod, my watchmaker commented on the subpar quality of the parts and was even trying to talk me out of modding it (and lose the oppoturnity to make money in the process). No such concerns were raised when I brought the DLW parts.

I know Yobokies in an established supplier and has helped many happy customers/modders over the years, but I'm just trying to shed some light based on my (and my watchmaker's) experience. Personally, I think I have found my new favourite - no prizes for guessing who!

pps. I just realised the differences are not as pronounced on the computer screen. But trust me, in real life, and on my phone, the difference is stark clear.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> SKX009: OSC pvd coin bezel + insert + chp ring... leftover dial, SOXA hands... etc.
> 
> View attachment 10145010
> View attachment 10145018
> ...


Chrono, I gotta say man you have some beautiful mods. Looks like you put a lot of thought into the designs. You should start a micro brand ?. I'd buy one!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Here's my attempt at notching a strap for my "Seidor Nautilus Ranger Flag" mod... ? I'm gonna try again lol.




























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



bmichaelwhite said:


> This might be a bit of a long shot, but does anyone have any lume shots of Dagaz Mercedes hands and Yokobies Mercedes hands on a SKX007 dial?


For what its worth, I have the Yobokies MM hands on my Sumo: it looks great in the day, but the lume is not good to put it kindly.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Finally happy with this one.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

undertheradar said:


> Finally happy with this one.


That looks the bizness now!

Where are you sourcing the chapter rings if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> Finally happy with this one.


Any lume shots?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Dagaz!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

mrfourcows said:


> To partially answer my own question: I believe that DLW has the better lume:
> View attachment 10157514
> 
> 
> ...


I used Dagaz parts on this one and I thought the lume was fine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



joepac said:


> Chrono, I gotta say man you have some beautiful mods. Looks like you put a lot of thought into the designs. You should start a micro brand . I'd buy one!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Thanks for your kind words, and encouragement.


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



joepac said:


> Here's my attempt at notching a strap for my "Seidor Nautilus Ranger Flag" mod... ? I'm gonna try again lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What watch is this it looks awesome


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Mike.Martins said:


> What watch is this it looks awesome


Thanks. It was a Seiko mod I did not too long ago. I was making an homage (I know, I know a bad word here on WUS) of a Tudor Ranger II/North Flag. The case also resembled a Patek Nautilus.

Started out as a SNKK61K1 then I used a FFF dial from Dagaz. A white hand set also from dagaz and a plongeur yellow seconds hand. It came with a fitted folded link bracelet which is ok. The North Flag has a sailcloth/Kevlar like texture so I found one and tried to trim it down to fit. As you can see the strap is hacked up lol. I'm gonna try again. Thanks for the compliment.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



joepac said:


> Thanks. It was a Seiko mod I did not too long ago. I was making an homage (I know, I know a bad word here on WUS) of a Tudor Ranger II/North Flag. The case also resembled a Patek Nautilus.
> 
> Started out as a SNKK61K1 then I used a FFF dial from Dagaz. A white hand set also from dagaz and a plongeur yellow seconds hand. It came with a fitted folded link bracelet which is ok. The North Flag has a sailcloth/Kevlar like texture so I found one and tried to trim it down to fit. As you can see the strap is hacked up lol. I'm gonna try again. Thanks for the compliment.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Thanks for the input it looks great man ?.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Love the patina you did there. Gorgeous. How did you do that? And what bezel is that?



brawijaya80 said:


> Making a patina but my insert busted..


Images


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I used Dagaz parts on this one and I thought the lume was fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that doesn't look too bad! But it also doesn't hurt that DLW is a tad cheaper 

Btw I found a pic of the Yobokies hands when I first received it, and even thought its day lume, its still less bright and more green than the sumo original.


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

My wife's Pinky mod is almost done.

I forgot a little detail...the strap, but I had a white one that looks good and will leave it on it for now.

The caseback from dr.seikostain has not areived yet.



















Sorry for the photos, the watch looks much better than that, but I have very bad lighting at my apartment.

Cheers!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Alberto - that looks absolutely beautiful - I hope she will like it.

Kudos for an original design and vision!



Alberto Sequera said:


> My wife's Pinky mod is almost done.
> 
> I forgot a little detail...the strap, but I had a white one that looks good and will leave it on it for now.
> 
> ...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

post a gif or video of the, er, second hand! =)


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi,

So does anyone know where or who to get these "S" stamped crowns from? I was really wanting one for my nh36a mod and does anyone know for the exact lenth that the stem needs to be for the 7s26 to nh36a swap? Thanks

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

bigmoser27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So does anyone know where or who to get these "S" stamped crowns from? I was really wanting one for my nh36a mod and does anyone know for the exact lenth that the stem needs to be for the 7s26 to nh36a swap? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk











Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



bigmoser27 said:


> Hi,
> 
> So does anyone know where or who to get these "S" stamped crowns from? I was really wanting one for my nh36a mod and does anyone know for the exact lenth that the stem needs to be for the 7s26 to nh36a swap? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


SARB059 if you are talking about SKX

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

Raydius said:


> SARB065 if you are talking about SKX
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Ok now where do I find them the crown? I cant afford to purchase a whole watch just to dismantle it for the crown. Lol

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

bigmoser27 said:


> Ok now where do I find them the crown? I cant afford to purchase a whole watch just to dismantle it for the crown. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


There are usually a few on ebay for around $60.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Alberto Sequera said:


> My wife's Pinky mod is almost done.
> 
> I forgot a little detail...the strap, but I had a white one that looks good and will leave it on it for now.
> 
> ...


Very very beautiful !!!
Congratulations!!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Raydius said:


> There are usually a few on ebay for around $60.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Think it's actually from a Sarb059 or Sarb061. Part number 1E70D1SNS0. 
Have fun.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX171 Pepsi Mod


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> SKX009: OSC pvd coin bezel + insert + chp ring... leftover dial, SOXA hands... etc.
> 
> View attachment 10145034


Interesting combo. Well done! 
I don't recall seeing a second hand like that before.
Lumed numbers are cool.
I think extra credit is in order whenever someone can make a cool mod with a re-purposed Seiko dial.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



3WR said:


> Interesting combo. Well done!
> I don't recall seeing a second hand like that before.
> Lumed numbers are cool.
> I think extra credit is in order whenever someone can make a cool mod with a re-purposed Seiko dial.




Aw, shucks, theng Q ! b-)
I often mix hands for what think will lead to the optimum. That seconds hand comes from a "pilot" set sold by Yobokies.

I think so too, but I get the feeling that many people feel it's "cheating"... 
Or "not as much" of a mod to re-use Seiko dials from other models. :think:

I just think a mod should go with whatever works best, since the available aftermarket options are finite.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

humphrj said:


> Think it's actually from a Sarb059 or Sarb061. Part number 1E70D1SNS0.
> Have fun.


059, correct! Sorry I have a lot of Seiko model numbers on my auto correct. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> The strap is from F and e bnb straps.
> This is a 10$ one with quickest spring bars.
> I bought from them so many straps and the quality is much higher than the price.
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


You're right. They are very nice. But the taper and stitching and starting at just 18mm in this case made the strap look a little narrow to my eye. I ended up switching to an auburn bomber strap from Clockwork Synergy. Very happy with the end result. Thanks again for the inspiration and info.


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

srexy said:


> Alberto - that looks absolutely beautiful - I hope she will like it.
> 
> Kudos for an original design and vision!


Thank you Rex,

She has only seen parts of the watch, but she liked what she has seen.

Regards,


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

Dalll said:


> Very very beautiful !!!
> Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you so much!


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

humphrj said:


> Think it's actually from a Sarb059 or Sarb061. Part number 1E70D1SNS0.
> Have fun.


Thank you both for the info

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

3WR said:


> You're right. They are very nice. But the taper and stitching and starting at just 18mm in this case made the strap look a little narrow to my eye. I ended up switching to an auburn bomber strap from Clockwork Synergy. Very happy with the end result. Thanks again for the inspiration and info.
> 
> View attachment 10173538


That looks amazing!
Wear yours in good health

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Gorgeous bezel! If you're making anymore, please let me know.



Sakurama said:


> I'm still working on getting my other bezel made into a short production run. The machinist I'm working with needs special tooling for some of the very small details. In the mean time I decided to make another bezel that would work with my President bracelet. I was hoping to come up with something a bit different but that worked with the shapes. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Finally happy with this one.


SRP or 6309?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sakurama said:


> I'm still working on getting my other bezel made into a short production run. The machinist I'm working with needs special tooling for some of the very small details. In the mean time I decided to make another bezel that would work with my President bracelet. I was hoping to come up with something a bit different but that worked with the shapes. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok are these available to purchase?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SSA model... Dagaz dial, Yobokies hands


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Made hand setting tool V.2 today. We had to make plunger style ones as our final project, I prefer the manual pen style ones so I made this one that's compatible with the bits we made for the plunger. Tomorrow I'm going to blue the steel.


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

bigmoser27 said:


> Ok now where do I find them the crown? I cant afford to purchase a whole watch just to dismantle it for the crown. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Bets to contact ROb @monsterwatches he often has them for a much reasonable price than ebay


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

samshy said:


> Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


What hands are those?


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Bought it from Yobokies


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Gorgeous! One of the few, best bezels I've seen. Where'd you get it?



KUNISMAN said:


> .
> .....Result..
> 
> View attachment 1882418
> ...


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

So what are the bezels available for the turtle now? To my knowledge there is Yobokies and Ridwan... any other contenders, and anyone who has tried both care to weigh in on quality? 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

Raydius said:


> So what are the bezels available for the turtle now? To my knowledge there is Yobokies and Ridwan... any other contenders, and anyone who has tried both care to weigh in on quality?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I get them from dr seiksotain on ebay, this guy make a variety of them and they are great quality


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

cedric1918 said:


> I get them from dr seiksotain on ebay, this guy make a variety of them and they are great quality


Excellent, I didn't know he started making turtle bezels. I've definitely been a satisfied customer of the Dr (one of my turtle bezel inserts is en route from him!)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cedric1918 said:


> I get them from *dr seiksotain* on ebay, ...





Raydius said:


> (one of my turtle bezel inserts is en route from him!)


I just noticed that he has a "warning" on his ebay page - that the Turtle bezel does NOT come off like the other Seiko models.
And cannot be put back with manual pressure.
You need a special bezel removal tool.
Who can confirm this?

This warning put an immediate stop to my plans. I need that tool first. Dammit.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

DAMN - I didn't read that warning and just pulled the trigger on 1 each machine/polished finish.

I'm hoping that he's just highlighting something we've already discovered - that the bezel's a bugger to remove on the Turtle...

If not then I suspect he's referring to one of those Rolex style bezel removal tools or other ingenuity and perhaps a crystal press to install.

Did you sent him a question?



Chronopolis said:


> I just noticed that he has a "warning" on his ebay page - that the Turtle bezel does NOT come off like the other Seiko models.
> And cannot be put back with manual pressure.
> You need a special bezel removal tool.
> Who can confirm this?
> ...


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

samshy said:


> Bought it from Yobokies


Nice build.

Does the dial lume match to the lume on hands?


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

targetpro said:


> Gorgeous! One of the few, best bezels I've seen. Where'd you get it?


It came with the watch . I've just changed the crystal,hands and dial...the rest is stock

Enviado do meu GT-P5100 através de Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

v1triol said:


> Nice build.
> 
> Does the dial lume match to the lume on hands?


I believe it is c3 lume









Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Any idea which Orient this is from?



c5k0 said:


> It's from a discontinued Orient diver.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

My first mod effort. Nothing groundbreaking but a big step for me. I bought 2 SNK809 during BF sales and this is the only survivor, I damaged the movement of one but at $27.50 each it wasn't a disaster. They have been good practice for a 007 mod in the works. Thanks to this thread for the inspiration, ideas and knowledge; and thanks to member AjuiceT for the dial and crystal (I destroyed the Milgauss hands he sent me). Strap is from Clockwork Synergy. Yes, it's girly looking but will be perfect for the little girly wrist upon which it will sit. The black date bothers me but not sure I'm ready for a date wheel swap. The 007 mod will need one too but that appears to be a bigger job than I'm ready to tackle.

[URL="http://


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> My first mod effort. Nothing groundbreaking but a big step for me. I bought 2 SNK809 during BF sales and this is the only survivor, I damaged the movement of one but at $27.50 each it wasn't a disaster. They have been good practice for a 007 mod in the works. Thanks to this thread for the inspiration, ideas and knowledge; and thanks to member AjuiceT for the dial and crystal (I destroyed the Milgauss hands he sent me). Strap is from Clockwork Synergy. Yes, it's girly looking but will be perfect for the little girly wrist upon which it will sit. The black date bothers me but not sure I'm ready for a date wheel swap. The 007 mod will need one too but that appears to be a bigger job than I'm ready to tackle.
> 
> [URL="http://


Congratulations! For me changing the wheel date is an almost impossible mission hahaha...I better bought a new movement .

Very very good job!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Damnit Ray - this was supposed to be a flip not a keeper&#8230;

I'm a little disappointed that the red band on the Stargate Crown doesn't match my seconds hand or vintage sub bezel but I think I have a way of darkening it


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

srexy said:


> Damnit Ray - this was supposed to be a flip not a keeper&#8230;
> 
> I'm a little disappointed that the red band on the Stargate Crown doesn't match my seconds hand or vintage sub bezel but I think I have a way of darkening it


Wow that looks really great, to me it's like a Sumo with better proportioned lug width (22mm).

The band color on the crown is just paint, there's nothing stopping you from repainting it a different color to better match. Just find a brush small enough to get into the channel and then after it dries, chip off the excess with a toothpick.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

srexy said:


> Damnit Ray - this was supposed to be a flip not a keeper&#8230;
> 
> I'm a little disappointed that the red band on the Stargate Crown doesn't match my seconds hand or vintage sub bezel but I think I have a way of darkening it


What bezel is that on the Stargate?

Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Chris26p (Sep 13, 2014)

My treasured Fifty Five Fathoms mod got stolen earlier this week. I'm already missing it :-(


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Boogey Man said:


> What bezel is that on the Stargate?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T330 using Tapatalk


It's a custom Yobokies bezel and insert.

I picked this and the Stargate case up from Raydius (thank you!!) so I will let him fill in the info.

My mods:

Beating within is an NH36 with black date wheel transplant. The dial is a Shogun I sourced and hands are from a Sea Urchin. I'm awaiting a sapphire from Crystal Times.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

SRP.



PAM-SNOB said:


> SRP or 6309?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

I have the Yobokies and it's great. Maybe not Murphy level fantastic, but a quality piece either way.











Raydius said:


> So what are the bezels available for the turtle now? To my knowledge there is Yobokies and Ridwan... any other contenders, and anyone who has tried both care to weigh in on quality?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

The humble toothpick - such an essential tool!



Raydius said:


> snip...
> 
> The band color on the crown is just paint, there's nothing stopping you from repainting it a different color to better match. Just find a brush small enough to get into the channel and then after it dries, chip off the excess with a toothpick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 10235698


Very nice looking mods. GSD hands maybe??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

Curse you, you have beaten me to it - waiting on the bezel from Yobokies - have a MM300 dial, sea urchin hands, will have to keep the srp491 crown.



srexy said:


> Damnit Ray - this was supposed to be a flip not a keeper&#8230;
> 
> I'm a little disappointed that the red band on the Stargate Crown doesn't match my seconds hand or vintage sub bezel but I think I have a way of darkening it


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Seiko 6309 7049 from March of 1980

I received this in terrible shape but the movement was serviced and the price was more than right. It has aftermarket hands that I tried to age or force patina to match with the dial lume. The main problem was that the aftermarket hands lume was very white and the contrast between the hands and the original creamy colored dial lume was killing me. It was literally the only thing I could see!

The entire case was polished and had gouges so I hand brushed it to try and replicate the original finish. I also gently touched up the black of the bezel insert just a little bit. I am still in the process of hand polishing the last of the hairline scratches out of the crystal. A new set of gaskets and it was ready to go.

It keeps excellent time and has quickly become my favorite. It literally hasn't been off my wrist since I finished it. I know this is said a lot on the forums but for me this is a true feat. I wasn't even planning on buying this one and I am already looking for another one in better condition with all original parts. A true disease.

The best part is that it still looks decent enough for almost 37 years old and I can wear this with wild abandon to work, during projects, swimming, yard work and I don't have to worry about it, at all.

I also don't like leather straps on divers but for some reason this model pulls it off nicely and has become my most worn strap, go figure?




























Here is a picture of how the aftermarket hands originally looked, just terrible.









I also recently finished this 6309 729 that I did a lot of work to. Sadly it hasn't had any wrist time and probably won't get any until the infatuation with the turtle subsides.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

srexy said:


> Damnit Ray - this was supposed to be a flip not a keeper&#8230;
> 
> I'm a little disappointed that the red band on the Stargate Crown doesn't match my seconds hand or vintage sub bezel but I think I have a way of darkening it


That Stargate is outstanding. Did you use the Sumo chapter ring?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Condor97 said:


> That Stargate is outstanding. Did you use the Sumo chapter ring?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Thank you, yes, and a Turtle crown is the other detail I omitted.



saccades said:


> Curse you, you have beaten me to it - waiting on the bezel from Yobokies - have a MM300 dial, sea urchin hands, will have to keep the srp491 crown.


I look forward to seeing it. The MM dial will be interesting in this case with those mods.


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

srexy said:


> Thank you, yes, and a Turtle crown is the other detail I omitted.
> 
> I look forward to seeing it. The MM dial will be interesting in this case with those mods.


:tophat:

Forgot to say your watch looks stunning btw. Hopefully mine will be a fusion of it and this:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/crystal-replacement-new-seiko-stargate-4r36-1473017.html#post12054505


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Thank you.

Crystal Replacement for New Seiko Stargate (4r36)

^^ this is right on the money here - thanks for digging out the link!

Quick update with arrival of some Samurai hands today in the mail.

I really like the casework on this watch. From the top or bottom looking head on its classic Squale-esque shape to the sides where the lugs flow into each other in a nice sweeping arc.

Alright enough of that wankery for one day... Here's some pics:























And here a shot of the Shtumo and its brother from another mother - lighting was horrid today so apologies for the photos:


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*

Great work. I like the replacement bezel.

I have a couple stargates and the lump on the bezel is the one thing I don't like. Maybe not so much dislike as a fear of damage from an unfortunate meeting with a doorframe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

What got changed? Hands?

Where does one source hands for quartzs?



weklund said:


>


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

The latest iteration of the 171. I think I found my happy place this time. 

Flat sapphire
Long Shark bezel 
7002 insert










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

It's the journey 

Looks great Brad!



BRad704 said:


> The latest iteration of the 171. I think I found my happy place this time.
> 
> Flat sapphire
> Long Shark bezel
> ...


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

srexy said:


> It's the journey
> 
> Looks great Brad!


It is indeed. As soon as I posted... I changed the strap to navy blue. Lol

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> What got changed? Hands?
> 
> Where does one source hands for quartzs?


Yobokies Plonger hand set and Double Dome Sapphire Crystal with AR coating from Crystal Times. Mod work completed by NEWW (Duarte).


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi All,

Am planning to mod a SKX007 that I just recently bought for that purpose.
I intend to change the minute hand to an orange color and change the crystal into a double-domed sapphire with blue inner AR.
All parts will be from Dagaz Watch which is in Hong Kong and just a border crossing from where my job-based in mainland China.
I would like to ask if I would do that and based on your experiences that the waterproofing will not be compromised.
I just want it to look cooler and still intend to use it for diving.

This is my first time to have my watch mod, would appreciate your good advise on this. Thanks in advance. PEACE.

Best,
Roland


----------



## hwa (Feb 18, 2013)

If anyone is fishing for a SKX case fitted with an NE15 hacking/handwinding movement, dagaz double-dome crystal, awaiting dial and hands, PM me... I'd love to get it to a good home at a reasonable price


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Two new Mods finished: Pepsi Stargate and PMM

SKX009, Stargate dial, Mini Sumo Hands, Yobokies Bezel, Solid Oyster Strapcode, Double domed sapphire crystaltimes which was installed later than the photos taken















SKX171, silver Chapter ring Dagaz, Samurai Second Hand Yobokies, Dave Murphy Bezel, Bezel insert Dagaz, Endmill Strapcode, doubled domed blue coated AR sapphire cystaltimes


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Excellentwork, as always, Tom 
SKX009, Stargate dial, Mini Sumo Hands, Yobokies Bezel, Solid Oyster Strapcode, Double domed sapphire crystaltimes which was installed later than the photos taken
View attachment 10265634

View attachment 10265642


SKX171, silver Chapter ring Dagaz, Samurai Second Hand Yobokies, Dave Murphy Bezel, Bezel insert Dagaz, Endmill Strapcode, doubled domed blue coated AR sapphire cystaltimes
View attachment 10265674

View attachment 10265690

View attachment 10265698
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks dZeak!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Found photos of the first mokume gane mod I did. I'm also curious if anyone wants to buy a boatload of california dials, like enough to become a vendor


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> The latest iteration of the 171. I think I found my happy place this time.
> 
> Flat sapphire
> Long Shark bezel
> ...


Hope you don't mind me asking where you got that fin shaped bezel?
That's so cool looking!
Thanks in advance.

-Roland


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

jrtoyman said:


> Hope you don't mind me asking where you got that fin shaped bezel?
> That's so cool looking!
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> -Roland


No worries. It came on the watch when I bought it used, but it is a Dr Seikostain Long Shark bezel. You can find them on eBay.

I have a regular shark bezel that I'd sell if you are interested.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> No worries. It came on the watch when I bought it used, but it is a Dr Seikostain Long Shark bezel. You can find them on eBay.
> 
> I have a regular shark bezel that I'd sell if you are interested.
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for your prompt reply and for the information.
I had this mod project that I'm thinking and actually just made a thread to get some expert advise on the forum.
This will be my first ever mod project but doubting if the watch will still be 100% good for diving.

Can you PM me a photo and the price on that regular shark bezel and I will check on it for my options if it's OK with you.
Thanks again.

-Roland


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

jrtoyman said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply and for the information.
> I had this mod project that I'm thinking and actually just made a thread to get some expert advise on the forum.
> *This will be my first ever mod project but doubting if the watch will still be 100% good for diving.*
> 
> ...


As long as it's put together properly, it will always keep it's WR. divers aren't something that only have WR out of the factory until you open it or disassemble it. it just has to be sealed properly/tested (and of course not be damaged/compromised).


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> As long as it's put together properly, it will always keep it's WR. divers aren't something that only have WR out of the factory until you open it or disassemble it. it just has to be sealed properly/tested (and of course not be damaged/compromised).


I'll add to this that it's pretty imperative to have silicone lubricant handy if WR is a big concern.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

Does anyone have a stock black SKX007 chapter ring laying around in good condition that they might want to part with?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## echebota (Jan 14, 2013)

Just wanted to share this project with you fellas - Turtle re-issue SRP777 with Sumo dial and hands, ceramic bezel insert, and Crystatimes domed sapphire. Might put in on a mesh after the holidays


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just back from Yobokies - SNZF17 with new dial, hands, chapter ring, bezel and crystal:


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

6309


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

I need some help form you more experienced modders. I have an extra dial that came from Dagaz, it was leftover from a botched SNK809 mod. This is fairly recent offering from Jake and I haven't seen it used in many mods or many white dial mods at all. I don't know what bezel to use with it. I would prefer to use a SKX007 for the project and have thought about a red bezel or the original black bezel. Are their some white dial mods you guys have done/seen you like? I know this kinda stuff is purely opinion but I am interested in what you think. The pic of the dial i have is below,thanks in advance for your advice.

[URL="http://


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> I need some help form you more experienced modders. I have an extra dial that came from Dagaz, it was leftover from a botched SNK809 mod. This is fairly recent offering from Jake and I haven't seen it used in many mods or many white dial mods at all. I don't know what bezel to use with it. I would prefer to use a SKX007 for the project and have thought about a red bezel or the original black bezel. Are their some white dial mods you guys have done/seen you like? I know this kinda stuff is purely opinion but I am interested in what you think. The pic of the dial i have is below,thanks in advance for your advice.
> 
> [URL="http://


I have used that one on a ladies mod.










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

My Gilt Pepsi Turtle:










I will soon add a low dome sapphire to it, but I'm having trouble deciding between yellow or blue AR. Yellow would highlight the gilt dial, but may be a bit overwhelming. What do you guys think?


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm always intrigued by the yellow a/r. I have the blue a/r on 2 of my mods and love it.

I need to heed the advice I'm about to give you - buy both and then sell on the one you don't want. You're not going to have trouble selling it because everyone is hungry for these and you'll be able to offer much faster shipping.



TheTitusFactor said:


> My Gilt Pepsi Turtle:
> 
> I will soon add a low dome sapphire to it, but I'm having trouble deciding between yellow or blue AR. Yellow would highlight the gilt dial, but may be a bit overwhelming. What do you guys think?


Here's my 777 mod with double dome blue a/r for reference:


----------



## Saikomaniak (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi guys can anybody help my? I'm searching for after market bezels for an seiko 7002 also dials hand and everything else for modding.thank you


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Tomgbw said:


> 6309


Wow after the beauties ...an exotic but great outstanding is follow 
You kill me


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

TheTitusFactor said:


> My Gilt Pepsi..
> What do you guys think?


Yellow gives a pallidly shine imho. Would go for blue or non AR ..


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

TheTitusFactor said:


> My Gilt Pepsi Turtle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would vote for blue AR, haven't seen the yellow, and those colorful coating might be tricky at some time.
I recently got the stealth AR and it was extremely dark, like sun glasses and I couldn't even tell the time indoors! It was 36$ down the trash! That's why I recommend the blue, tried and tested.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Saikomaniak said:


> Hi guys can anybody help my? I'm searching for after market bezels for an seiko 7002 also dials hand and everything else for modding.thank you


Check Dagaz for dial that is specific to the 7002. Any seiko compatible hands will work. And if you mean the bezel insert, I'm pretty sure and SKX insert will fit also.

You can actually use any seiko compatible dial, but you might have to remove the feet and use double sided tape to hold the dial in place.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saikomaniak (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi Brad! 
I mean the outside not the inside for the bezel,I'm german,sorry for my bad English


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

From the lonely world of Timex Mods - a Timex Alpinist









Started out beat-up and gold

















Polished the case and removed the gold plating from the top of the bezel & end of the crown (6 stage fingernail buffing stick = Walmart $4)









Left some gold behind on the vertical surface of the bezel & in the grooves of the crown - and added a strap from the Timex Black/Olive Retro


----------



## Matt Brandon (Apr 28, 2016)

Where did you get this face? I love everything about this mod!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

The watch is a T2M466.
The dial can be found in quite a few Timex - T2N222-T2N229
There's perpetual calendar versions T2M455 etc...


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone. I added a double dome blue AR coated sapphire to this one which I think it kicks it up a notch.


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

Dan Pierce said:


> Pilot/ diver mod: SKX171 w/ Dagaz Big # dial, floating handset, Murphy bezel, Dagaz Super Dome conversion kit, on Italian rubber strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi. I'm a newbie in the forum and haven't finished checking all the post here in this thread.
That is one by far one of my favorite mods here.
I'm planning a mod project and I have some questions.

Your watch seems to holding fine in diving. I wanted to do a mod but still be able to use the watch in diving.
I had dived about 230 meters but using a different watch and only once and had never dived deeper than that anymore .
My other skx007 I had used it deepest was about 180 and got this new one for a mod project and wanted it to be capable for dive use, probably not that deep anymore.

So my questions are:
1) How deep was your dive?
2) Did you have it pressure tested and what is the rating?

I wanted to change the crystal into a double domed sapphire but a bit worried that it won't have a good rating after the pressure test.
I meant not good for diving anymore and you are the first one I saw dived with it after the mod.

So in the meantime I wanted to have the bezel and the insert change first or perhaps include the hands too if the waterproofing will not be compromised.

I appreciate your thoughts on this. Thanks in advance.

-Roland


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

cold_beer839 said:


> Just put this SKX mod together tonight. I've had the parts since September, been waiting on case/bezel/crown to get back from Cerakote job since August (it came back today, ugh).
> 
> -SKX Case & Crown
> -SKX007 Dial & Chapter Ring
> ...


Definitely one of my favorites here.
I haven't finished checking all the post in this thread yet but if there will be a voting for the best mod, this will be a top contender.


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

crappysurfer said:


> Just waiting on the polished chapter ring....Then I need to decide on a strap/bracelet :think:


Very Cool and good job on the mod. Reminds me of a surveyor's topography map.|>


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



TheTitusFactor said:


> My Gilt Pepsi Turtle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sold on yellow AR, went blue for my 775 despite yellow being almost an obvious choice for my gold/bronze consistency.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Love it.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

First mild mod completed this morning, this is going to be addictive. Ceramic DLW insert, and Dagaz sword hands. 
Already looking for another....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SNZH: Glass bezel insert, dial, and hands all from Harold


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Raydius said:


> I'm not sold on yellow AR, went blue for my 775 despite yellow being almost an obvious choice for my gold/bronze consistency.


same for me, mostly. for my 775 I went w/ yobokies DD since i was already ordering hands from him, not really considering what color it was. it's blue to purple in most lights. yellow _sounds_ ideal for the 775, but it sounds too good to be true haha. though, i have considered going with getting a yellow AR if i get an SRP773; and then deciding if i'd want to keep purple/775 and go yellow/773, or purp/773 yellow/775.

green sounds cool as well but, i feel i can't _actually _know what it'll look like unless i see it in the watch in question. blue or purple have to be the most popular, i don't see much of any of the other colors.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

I sold my 009 a month or so ago to fund a grail and the saving account has now been reopened to finance my reunion with the SKX family.

I'm in love with the raised indices and white text of the 171 but much prefer the 007 bezel.

Given I've already some experience with swapping bezels I'm planning to pick up a 171 and make that change rather than mess with a dial swap.

So now I'm looking to buy a replacement stock Bezel for a SKX007/9/11 with or without the insert.

Any modders got one lying around they don't need any more? Would be happy to pay, or if by some fluke you're after a 171 bezel would happily exchange.

Sorry for the wall of text.

Here's a photo of the old 009 with Strapcode Super Oyster and Harolds GMT insert.

I've been assured it's now being well cared for over in Cali by a fellow forum member.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Dagaz super dome and bezel insert on a Hirsch Pure strap. Orange doesn't normally come out until summer but it's 80 degrees in Houston and we're going fishing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

Skx007 base
SBDC007 dial and hands
DLW ceramic bezel and double dome sapphire

Work was done by Duarte at NEWW. Highly recommended.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Stargate with Dagaz Dial and Yobokies hands


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Tomgbw said:


> Stargate with Dagaz Dial and Yobokies hands


Copacetic.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

[URL="http://

Dagaz - Dial, hands, insert.
One Sec Closer - Bezel, crystal.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

aahyuup said:


> View attachment 10311586
> 
> First mild mod completed this morning, this is going to be addictive. Ceramic DLW insert, and Dagaz sword hands.
> Already looking for another....
> ...


Nice. SKXA35? The crown looks different.

I really like SKXA35. Been trying to talk myself into one for a while. I have some left over stock hands set aside for it if I ever get one. Those sword hands were a solid choice. I might like those better.


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

My arnie mods, 
1. SS shroud
2. Bezel with skx007 insert bezel size


















@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## ericcomposer72 (Mar 28, 2016)

cayabo said:


> From the lonely world of Timex Mods - a Timex Alpinist
> 
> View attachment 10289442


Love this strap - do you know if they are sold separately?


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

echebota said:


> Just wanted to share this project with you fellas - Turtle re-issue SRP777 with Sumo dial and hands, ceramic bezel insert, and Crystatimes domed sapphire. Might put in on a mesh after the holidays


That looks great! I just bought a Sumo dial and a sapphire for my 777. Going for a similar effect, but with the stock hands and a different bracelet. Quick question regarding the ceramic bezel insert - how closely does the lume match the OE dial?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

A very minor mod to a watch that was -in my humble opinion - already almost perfect:

SNKM45 fitted with a sapphire crystal and lizard strap. Crystal from Yobokies, strap from Amazon.


----------



## ericcomposer72 (Mar 28, 2016)

^SNKM looks fantastic! I'd love to get my hands on some of those lume'd Seiko dauphine hands. Mine are sometimes hard to read; minute & hour hands are too close to each other in size:









SNKK87 with an SNZH53 dial, an SNZH57 (7s36) movement (w/ black bg day/date wheel), and Otto Frei hands


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

3WR said:


> Nice. SKXA35? The crown looks different.
> 
> I really like SKXA35. Been trying to talk myself into one for a while. I have some left over stock hands set aside for it if I ever get one. Those sword hands were a solid choice. I might like those better.
> 
> View attachment 10331002


Thanks. Yep, SKXA35. I think it's just the angle of the picture for the crown. 
The sword hands really make for good contrast. Very legible as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Stargate SKX


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Tomgbw said:


> Stargate SKX
> View attachment 10347098


I dig that crown, where is it from?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Tomgbw said:


> Stargate SKX
> View attachment 10347098


There's an SKX171 dial in the Parts section that would on killer in there. Silver trimmed indices for that polished bezel ring. 

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericcomposer72 (Mar 28, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> SNZH: Glass bezel insert, dial, and hands all from Harold
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10314554&d=1482791741"]
> 
> ...


That insert looks great. Does anyone make a glass insert, other than the fifty-five fathoms style? I find the glass inserts so elegant.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ericcomposer72 said:


> That insert looks great. Does anyone make a glass insert, other than the fifty-five fathoms style? I find the glass inserts so elegant.


I know, right?

Harold sells one in red for the BB mod.
I've seen some people here use it. Looks very nice.
I might try that next.


----------



## echebota (Jan 14, 2013)

WreckDiver1321 said:


> That looks great! I just bought a Sumo dial and a sapphire for my 777. Going for a similar effect, but with the stock hands and a different bracelet. Quick question regarding the ceramic bezel insert - how closely does the lume match the OE dial?


Only the white dot on the bezel is lumed. It's not as bright as the dial lume, but color matches. So it works well. If you keep the stock hands, I would be more warried about hands lume matching the dial lume though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ericcomposer72 (Mar 28, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Harold sells one in red for the BB mod.
> I've seen some people here use it. Looks very nice.
> I might try that next.


That BB in red does look really nice. I'm keeping an eye out for glass inserts; I recently started a thread about how I pretty much destroyed my stock SNZH57 insert trying to remove it o|

...which leads me to ask: you wouldn't happen to have a spare SNZH57 insert you'd be willing to sell, would you? ;-)


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

New bezel idea for the 171. I picked up a few original 171 bezels from the parts section and he recommended turning them on the lathe. It was honestly more work than I expected, but I'm liking the look so far. This is not finished with sanding or polish yet. Just a trial fit.










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

SNKM65 1/2 Milgauss 1/2 Black Bay










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



BRad704 said:


> New bezel idea for the 171. I picked up a few original 171 bezels from the parts section and he recommended turning them on the lathe. It was honestly more work than I expected, but I'm liking the look so far. This is not finished with sanding or polish yet. Just a trial fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are looking really good Brad! I may have to send you over mine for a quick spin soon


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

echebota said:


> Only the white dot on the bezel is lumed. It's not as bright as the dial lume, but color matches. So it works well. If you keep the stock hands, I would be more warried about hands lume matching the dial lume though.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Good to know.

I'm not so worried about the hands/dial mismatch. It's the same lume and I've seen pictures with that combination and even if it is a bit off, it's close enough to not really notice.


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



BRad704 said:


> New bezel idea for the 171. I picked up a few original 171 bezels from the parts section and he recommended turning them on the lathe. It was honestly more work than I expected, but I'm liking the look so far.


This is excellent ....!


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



srexy said:


> Those are looking really good Brad! I may have to send you over mine for a quick spin soon


I have two more. 

Thanks DocT!!!

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

WOW! After 9 days and 20 hours I had finally finished reading the post here on this thread from #1 to the last as of this reply of mine which is #878.
What every newbie should do.
Tons of inspiration for mods in this thread and hopefully we could have the best mod for voting and categorized per base watch they've used.
That would be fun!!

Can't wait to get my mod starting once I received the parts for it.
Looking forward for more awesome mods to see here and Happy New Year to all!!

-Roland


----------



## mr_nobody (Sep 9, 2015)

Not my mod but my watch: snk809 mod by yobokies. Love the small size on my wrist and the domed sapphire makes this watch in my opinion! :-!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

gregoryb said:


> I dig that crown, where is it from?


Crown is originally from that watch.


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Two simple mods I've done recently. The first is the Seiko PADI Turtle. I did not care for the red minutes hand and switched it out for a matching polished one. Also installed a double dome blue AR from Crystal Times:










The second is the SRP777. Got bored of the factory dial and replaced it with a Scubapro 450 aftermarket dial. I've always wanted an original 6309 Scubapro; but unfortunately they are rare and expensive. Also installed a double dome blue AR sapphire crystal:


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

let's have one more and then we'll go!










This was a SKX171 this morning, bought it used from eBay, the watch was almost trash, I have restored it and made this Sinn type mod, I like the result, very inexpensive mod.

Happy new year!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Custom dial base on skx with custom shroud










@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Bagawanta said:


> Custom dial base on skx with custom shroud
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's WICKED COOL!!

Finally polished my 171 bezel and swapped to my own leather 22/22 strap.










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

This isn't original at all, but I like it.

SKX031. 
Replacement movement out of a new Seiko 5 (swapped in original day/date wheels)
Dagaz hands
DLW bezel insert
Clockwork Synergy suede strap


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

007 Mod


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

007, blasted case.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok, last time I'm posting this one because now it's done-done. Got up and reground/repolished the bezel, so the pip mark is gone. It was on the edge and didn't look clean IMO, so now she's just smooth and slick all the way around. Bonus feature... it still rotates and clicks just fine, so when you get bored or anxious, you have something to fidget with.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

BRad704 said:


> Ok, last time I'm posting this one because now it's done-done. Got up and reground/repolished the bezel, so the pip mark is gone. It was on the edge and didn't look clean IMO, so now she's just smooth and slick all the way around. Bonus feature... it still rotates and clicks just fine, so when you get bored or anxious, you have something to fidget with.
> 
> View attachment 10392882


This looks cool. So you ground the oem bezel?

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

That is a very sophisticated mod. Well done!



BRad704 said:


> Ok, last time I'm posting this one because now it's done-done. Got up and reground/repolished the bezel, so the pip mark is gone. It was on the edge and didn't look clean IMO, so now she's just smooth and slick all the way around. Bonus feature... it still rotates and clicks just fine, so when you get bored or anxious, you have something to fidget with.
> 
> View attachment 10392882


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Another awesome mod!

details on the bezel, insert and crystal please?

Are those Samurai Ti hands?



Tomgbw said:


> 007 Mod
> View attachment 10392674


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

mario24601 said:


> This looks cool. So you ground the oem bezel?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Yeah, exactly. It turned out to be harder... err... "more involved" than I expected. The bezel steel is quite hard and the original lugs quite tall.



srexy said:


> That is a very sophisticated mod. Well done!


thank you Sir.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*

Speaking of "done done" mods. I had thought that my Bluto mod was done done until I found a case in f425 that just happened to come with an NE15B movement and SARB059 crown thrown in. Needless to say - the need for this case was ramped up significantly.

So I now have a Blumo in every aspect but the SKX case and the controversial bezel insert. Oddly enough - it was the bezel insert that was the most elusive part of this mod. I went through 5 different inserts before I found the colour match that I liked - in this case a cheapo from the Flea.

With apologies for the incessant 'hooring of this mod...

Beauty shots:


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

srexy said:


> Another awesome mod!
> 
> details on the bezel, insert and crystal please?
> 
> Are those Samurai Ti hands?


thanks srexy!
bezel is Dave Murphy, insert is from ebay (search for green bezel insert), double domed blue AR coated sapphire from crystaltimes
hands are from Samurai (h/m), second hand from Willard after market


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Wanted to share my "Silver Surfer" work in progress, based on SRP773. I have different hands on the way, and will be doing the sapphire as well.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

Raydius said:


> Wanted to share my "Silver Surfer" work in progress, based on SRP773. I have different hands on the way, and will be doing the sapphire as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh that looks awesome!


----------



## Seikologist (Apr 11, 2010)

My favorite thread ever. Extraordinary. Monumental. Fascinating.


----------



## Gapster (Mar 23, 2015)

This mod absolutely rocks!!! In a skx mod competition this would win



BRad704 said:


> Ok, last time I'm posting this one because now it's done-done. Got up and reground/repolished the bezel, so the pip mark is gone. It was on the edge and didn't look clean IMO, so now she's just smooth and slick all the way around. Bonus feature... it still rotates and clicks just fine, so when you get bored or anxious, you have something to fidget with.



View attachment 10392882


----------



## Seikologist (Apr 11, 2010)

Seiko Yao Benson IWW


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

That's the stock Stargate crown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Polar monster? I wanted this to work but not without black lined indices imho.








...so I went with this.







Maybe monsters aren't to be messed with but I need some orange so I'll keep the tropixplorer for a while to see if it grows on me.







Having trouble uploading pics lately, apologies in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Hands/strap change to a snzg17. It'll probably get a crystal upgrade someday also.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

Kinesis said:


> Polar monster? I wanted this to work but not without black lined indices imho.
> 
> View attachment 10409202


What do you mean about the black lined indices? It needs them....or doesn't need them? I thought that dial looked killer.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I think it would look much better with black lined indices. The hands stand out as heavier than the dial without them.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

^Its a great dial, but I was aiming for this...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

That Polar Monster mod is fantastic! Suits the unique case shape really well.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



Kinesis said:


> Polar monster? I wanted this to work but not without black lined indices imho.
> 
> View attachment 10409202
> 
> ...


If you want a polar monster take a look at yobokies photobucket/store. He has a white/blue mod setup that looks great together. i had done mine with a blue and black plongeur hand setup that looked awesome.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk

Edit: he calls it a snow-monster


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

crappysurfer said:


> Found photos of the first mokume gane mod I did. I'm also curious if anyone wants to buy a boatload of california dials, like enough to become a vendor


I'm interested in getting one set! Have checked your site but delivery is a killer for me. Based in Singapore right now


----------



## Ntinos (Jun 28, 2011)

I love this watch

photoupload


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

.


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

.


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

Old School at it's finest!


Seikologist said:


> View attachment 10400570
> 
> 
> Seiko Yao Benson IWW


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks Brad!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

?


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

srexy said:


> Thanks Brad!


I freaking LOVE your Seiko collection!

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

bigmoser27 said:


> I freaking LOVE your Seiko collection!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

This was a SNZG15K1 yesterday. Swapped in a Legend Diver dial from Yobokies and lost the second hand. I'm quite taken with it. Also my first mod.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ntinos (Jun 28, 2011)

upload an image


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Mod I finished up yesterday, far from a glamour shot but whatever.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Peyton4252015 said:


> Nice piece


Somethin wrong witchu?

Thats what the LIKE button is for. Use it.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Better pic of the Sexplorer.


----------



## Alex.C (Mar 28, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Somethin wrong witchu?
> 
> Thats what the LIKE button is for. Use it.


Agreed, got 10 notifications on my phone in 3 min. Obnoxious.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

How long before Mr Nice Piece is on the sales forum then???


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

My first mod. I might yet change the bezel insert.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Rob Cox said:


> My first mod. I might yet change the bezel insert.
> View attachment 10442330


Nice piece. 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


Seriously though, it looks like a sweet SOXA should. That said, I'm not as crazy about the insert. I know it's homage correct but doesn't really "pop" visually for me.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

humphrj said:


> How long before Mr Nice Piece is on the sales forum then???


The mods are pretty good about spotting and removing post count when it's unwarranted... especially when alerted


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm interested in doing my first mod. I was wondering who has better Yachtmaster insert, DLW or yobokies? Also for first mod would you recommend skx or sumo? I think only yobokies carry sumo YM insert but I haven't seen any YM mod yet

Thanks


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

5imon L said:


> Hi guys, I'm interested in doing my first mod. I was wondering who has better Yachtmaster insert, DLW or yobokies? Also for first mod would you recommend skx or sumo? I think only yobokies carry sumo YM insert but I haven't seen any YM mod yet
> 
> Thanks


Regarding SKX vs Sumo, it depends on what you want out of the mod. Both watches accept the same dials, hands, and even movements, but as you noted, the Sumo is a lot more limiting when it comes to bezels and inserts. That said, if you see the one you like from providers like DLW, Dagaz, or Yobokies, then the variety doesn't really matter. 

SKX has a world of options for bezels and inserts.

I would also consider 20mm (Sumo) vs 22mm (SKX) lug width. The SKX has many bracelet options from Strapcode, Yobokies, and others, whereas the Sumo is a lot more limited.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

I think I have finally finished this, new GMT insert.


----------



## 5imon L (Apr 16, 2012)

Raydius said:


> Regarding SKX vs Sumo, it depends on what you want out of the mod. Both watches accept the same dials, hands, and even movements, but as you noted, the Sumo is a lot more limiting when it comes to bezels and inserts. That said, if you see the one you like from providers like DLW, Dagaz, or Yobokies, then the variety doesn't really matter.
> 
> SKX has a world of options for bezels and inserts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, I think I'll try bezel and crystal mod first before I start swapping dial or hands. Lug width is something I haven't thoight about before, looks like that might be the deciding factor for me


----------



## Ntinos (Jun 28, 2011)

This is an older photo ,two years ago

image upload
image post


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Two pieces of this weekend mod sessions:

SRP777 with 6309 hands and blue doubled domed Sapphire as 6309-7040 homage but with hacking and handwinding
















Stargate with SNXS77 dial and Sumo hands


----------



## Ntinos (Jun 28, 2011)

Tom
I like the SRP777,looks great


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Ntinos!

third watch out of modding day 
SKX171 with MM hands, PO inlay, YOBOKIES rehaut and coin edge and blue sapphire from crystaltimes


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

I am interested in the Yobokies coin edge bezel but can't seem to find it when I google. I must be doing it wrong. A little help?

For the SKX, btw.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

copperjohn said:


> I am interested in the Yobokies coin edge bezel but can't seem to find it when I google. I must be doing it wrong. A little help?
> 
> For the SKX, btw.


Send PM to Yobokies on this forum. he is pretty responsive.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Dagaz thick domed crystal and sloped insert. Hands from MCWW. Prob gonna change the hands cuz the lune does not match the indexes.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Slim724 said:


>


Hi! Could you point to me where I can get those sleek mm hands? Will like to put it inside a srp 775, hopefully I can find a glit version of it


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

CharlieSanders said:


> Hi! Could you point to me where I can get those sleek mm hands? Will like to put it inside a srp 775, hopefully I can find a glit version of it


They are Yobokies SUS handset


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Tomgbw said:


> Thanks Ntinos!
> 
> third watch out of modding day
> SKX171 with MM hands, PO inlay, YOBOKIES rehaut and coin edge and blue sapphire from crystaltimes
> View attachment 10447154


Hi sorry may I know where do you get those MM hands? Thank you!


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Slim724 said:


> They are Yobokies SUS handset


I apologize beforehand as I have seem to misquoted you as I was intended to quote the post above you. Thanks again for being helpful in replying


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*

Polish Provisions courtesy of Dr Stain!

(New coin edge bezel)


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



srexy said:


> Polish Provisions courtesy of Dr Stain!
> 
> (New coin edge bezel)


Looks awesome!! Can we call that one the Red Eared Slider?


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



srexy said:


> Polish Provisions courtesy of Dr Stain!
> 
> (New coin edge bezel)


This is awesome, can I ask where you sourced the bezel inset?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

planet monster with stock darth


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

dr.seikostain - eBay seller

He does lots of interesting stuff.

And thanks for the kind words!



5661nicholas said:


> This is awesome, can I ask where you sourced the bezel inset?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



srexy said:


> dr.seikostain - eBay seller
> 
> He does lots of interesting stuff.
> 
> And thanks for the kind words!


Awesome, thank you, picked up this tall flat sapphire from him and am loving it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

Is anyone sitting on a cache of unused 7s movements with black spacer already installed? Or even no spacer?

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



BRad704 said:


> Is anyone sitting on a cache of unused 7s movements with black spacer already installed? Or even no spacer?
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


I just sold my extra diver 7s26c but I still have a 7s26a and also a 4r36. What is it going in?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Changing up my SKX with the "stealth" YM-style bezel insert.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

Any one have a spare/used skx007 case to give/sell ? 
I bought so much custom aprts that I can rebuild on the spot a second mod, I am just missing the case


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

cedric1918 said:


> Any one have a spare/used skx007 case to give/sell ?
> I bought so much custom aprts that I can rebuild on the spot a second mod, I am just missing the case


Haha I'm in the same boat. I remember seeing somewhere that you can get a brand new one with caseback for about $80.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

The real Pepsi Turtle, srp773 with complete bezel from srp779









Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Raydius said:


> I just sold my extra diver 7s26c but I still have a 7s26a and also a 4r36. What is it going in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


I'd I end up with a black spacer version I'll make a drop in mod for my 173. I don't want to disrupt the perfect factory alignments.

Finding one with no spacer should work in my 7002 case with a no date dial. But I'm not 100% sure of the stem situation there

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ntinos (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



5661nicholas said:


> Awesome, thank you, picked up this tall flat sapphire from him and am loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Special, I like it


----------



## Tinng321 (Dec 22, 2016)

I just picked this up on eBay along with an orange one. Where can I buy parts to start modding mine?
Thanks,
Tin


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

Tinng321 said:


> I just picked this up on eBay along with an orange one. Where can I buy parts to start modding mine?
> Thanks,
> Tin


*
mostly,*

for your strap : Strap code
for your crystal : crystaltimes
for bezel, insert and crystal (especially if you want a thick version) : dr. seikostein via ebay
for ceramic insert and some hands : dlwwatches
for stock seiko items : Monsterwatches
for a bit of everything : Dagaz, Yobokies (even though I found Harold to be a bit expensive)


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX009 with Stargate II dial, Mini Sumo hands, Yobokies coin edge and strapcode solid oyster


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Tinng321 said:


> I just picked this up on eBay along with an orange one. Where can I buy parts to start modding mine?
> Thanks,
> Tin


Those are 7002's. Good base for modding, just make sure you order the right parts. These have a different dial, bezel inserts and maybe crystal.

Dagaz is a great place to start looking at parts.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pointlineplane (Aug 13, 2015)

SNK807 with SKX007 dial and Yobokies C1 6105 hands, on a RAF-style black and gray Bond nylon strap.


----------



## Tinng321 (Dec 22, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> Tinng321 said:
> 
> 
> > I just picked this up on eBay along with an orange one. Where can I buy parts to start modding mine?
> ...


When I look on eBay for bezel insert a lot of the listings say it will fit 7002, 6309, skx007 and 7s26. Do they all use the same size bezel?
Thanks,
Tin


----------



## Tinng321 (Dec 22, 2016)

cedric1918 said:


> Tinng321 said:
> 
> 
> > I just picked this up on eBay along with an orange one. Where can I buy parts to start modding mine?
> ...


Thank you. The orange one is a 7002 and the red is a 6309. Do they use the same bezel insert?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Tinng321 said:


> When I look on eBay for bezel insert a lot of the listings say it will fit 7002, 6309, skx007 and 7s26. Do they all use the same size bezel?
> Thanks,
> Tin


You're right... The inserts ARE the same... the actual bezels are NOT the same.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Silver version of SKX011. Murphy coin edge bezel, sumo hands, strap code super jubilee bracelet, 007 insert, dagaz chapter and dome sapphire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinng321 (Dec 22, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> Tinng321 said:
> 
> 
> > When I look on eBay for bezel insert a lot of the listings say it will fit 7002, 6309, skx007 and 7s26. Do they all use the same size bezel?
> ...


 thank you


----------



## u123698741 (Apr 3, 2015)

What are the options for a SKX smooth bezel?

I know Murphy Manufacturing makes some, and I found some on eBay from _dr.seikostain_ which appear to be the same. Looks alright though neither ratchets, but I guess that's to be expected. I'm looking to mod it with a lume dot and knurl the edge, and I want to be sure the bezel is well built enough to take some carving.

At least thanks to this crazy mod I know the stock bezel can take it, but that seems like a lot of work:



BRad704 said:


> View attachment 10392882


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Sumo mods...

Is it difficult to change out the bezel insert on the Sumo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

u123698741 said:


> What are the options for a SKX smooth bezel?
> 
> I know Murphy Manufacturing makes some, and I found some on eBay from _dr.seikostain_ which appear to be the same. Looks alright though neither ratchets, but I guess that's to be expected. I'm looking to mod it with a lume dot and knurl the edge, and I want to be sure the bezel is well built enough to take some carving.
> 
> At least thanks to this crazy mod I know the stock bezel can take it, but that seems like a lot of work:


Crazy mod. I'll take that as a compliment. 

It's a fair bit of work. But each one I do gets better. I have one other done right now and I'm actually wearing it. This one is satin finished to match the 173 case. They do still rachet. I wanted to keep the original lume location but it's in a weird place on the edge.










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Threw this together and I was going to try and flip it but it's just too much of a beater to flip so I guess it will become my beater...























Group Shot:


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

u123698741 said:


> What are the options for a SKX smooth bezel?
> 
> I know Murphy Manufacturing makes some, and I found some on eBay from _dr.seikostain_ which appear to be the same. Looks alright though neither ratchets, but I guess that's to be expected. I'm looking to mod it with a lume dot and knurl the edge, and I want to be sure the bezel is well built enough to take some carving.
> 
> At least thanks to this crazy mod I know the stock bezel can take it, but that seems like a lot of work:


Pretty sure Harold at Yobokies has his own version too if you can navigate photobouquet...


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

rosborn said:


> Sumo mods...
> 
> Is it difficult to change out the bezel insert on the Sumo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My experience is that it is an absolute ..... to get the bezel off. I finally got it to pop off, but not before gouging the hell out of the case in multiple places - regardless of taping it off. I had to spend a lot of time trying to fix the damage...


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't want to remove the bezel. I just want to replace the numbered aluminum insert. Do I have to remove the bezel entirely to do that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

rosborn said:


> I don't want to remove the bezel. I just want to replace the numbered aluminum insert.
> *Do I have to remove the bezel entirely* to do that?


Strictly speaking, no.

It is possible to remove the current insert - but it will be a struggle that will most likely render 
the existing insert scratched beyond salvation, and also endanger the crystal in the process.

Bottom line: It's not worth it. Remove the bezel.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Strictly speaking, no.
> 
> It is possible to remove the current insert - but it will be a struggle that will most likely render
> the existing insert scratched beyond salvation, and also endanger the crystal in the process.
> ...


Gotcha. I guess, when that time comes, I will send it to one of the qualified shops like Motor City Watch Works and have it done.

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Willard SKX


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

I modded my Sumo a bit.

1) I always felt that its bezel grip was nearly worthless. So I reground it, inspired by the 7549-7010 Tuna. It gave the watch an entirely different look, and made the bezel much easier to grip.
2) I polished the bezel to a piano black gloss. Everything worked out perfectly, until I tried to put the bezel back in and managed to crack the pip/mangle the bezel. (Was an absolute bit--h to get off and put back on). And of course in trying to fix it, I had to take off more metal than I wanted. It is kinda the look I was going for, but sadly it looked better before the final round of "fixing".
3) Shogun hands. I know I will get flamed for this, but I think they work. I think they match well with the funkiness of the bezel insert.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

Love the stick hands and Shogun hands. Great mods guys.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

I've been inspired by these and other mods to try my hand at some. I have a few questions. 

Does an SNK809 use a 30mm crystal? Thinking of a domed mineral number from OFrei. What thickness should I get?

Does anyone have an extra stock diver dial lying around that they would let go of for cheap? I figured this might be the place to ask. 

Thanks!


----------



## bluekaze (Aug 8, 2016)

murt13 said:


> View attachment 10446090
> I think I have finally finished this, new GMT insert.


This looks so nice. Where to get that bezel ?? Been wanting to make a "submarine" style watch bezel for a long time. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

Which seiko silicone gease does everyone recommend for the gaskets?

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

bigmoser27 said:


> Which seiko silicone gease does everyone recommend for the gaskets?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Silicone grease is silicone grease. 
It really doesn't matter. Just stick 'watch waterproofing grease' in ebay and get a cheap one. 
There's really no need to spend 4X as much for fancy grease for case back and bezel gaskets.


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

AC81 said:


> Silicone grease is silicone grease.
> It really doesn't matter. Just stick 'watch waterproofing grease' in ebay and get a cheap one.
> There's really no need to spend 4X as much for fancy grease for case back and bezel gaskets.


Ok thanks. Oh and you don't need to gease the crystal gasket too right?


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

bigmoser27 said:


> Ok thanks. Oh and you don't need to gease the crystal gasket too right?


No ;-)


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

AC81 said:


> No


Ok thanks


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

crappysurfer said:


>


What watch case is that? It looks very clean and has some nice lines!

Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

The Orion watch project by nick, it looks awesome. I've been looking at the blue version for a while but can't bring myself to flip my watches for funds



Marrin said:


> What watch case is that? It looks very clean and has some nice lines!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Blued the screws on this NH35


----------



## Seikologist (Apr 11, 2010)

crappysurfer said:


> Blued the screws on this NH35


Very nice touch. Wonder if anybody has toned a Ti case?


----------



## Alberto Sequera (Jul 12, 2016)

SKX180 (SKX 171+009) ￼

SKX171 dial and movement, SKX009 case, Crystal Times coin bezel, DLW flat ceramic bezel insert, Hadley Roma genuine alligator strap.

I was going to replace the Crystal but I liked as is for now.

Love the applied hour markers.




























Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

bluekaze said:


> This looks so nice. Where to get that bezel ?? Been wanting to make a "submarine" style watch bezel for a long time. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, the bezel insert? from Harold.


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


>


Thats some astonishing work. I wish you did some customs...i know u dont anymore...;-)


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*

A long shot here:

If anyone has a Monster and an SKX in their watchbox can you please see if the SKX case back fits the Monster?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Some SRP model: PVD case, Yobokies dial, Dagaz hands...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> Some SRP model: PVD case, Yobokies dial, Dagaz hands...
> 
> View attachment 10555978
> View attachment 10555994
> View attachment 10556002


Well done! Looks amazing....

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I just can't leave well-enough alone. This watch stated the day as a stock SKX173.

Lunch time 









Evening 









And finally a change to the bracelet 









Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

That's a winning combo



Chronopolis said:


> Some SRP model: PVD case, Yobokies dial, Dagaz hands...
> 
> View attachment 10555978
> View attachment 10555994
> View attachment 10556002


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Finally was able to wrap this one up! Didn't end up using the sawtooth bezel from OSC because even with a brand new click spring it didn't feel right (it would bind, etc).










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 10555978
> 
> View attachment 10555994


It appears that you live in a funhouse. 
This could explain a lot... none of it relating to watches.


----------



## JohnnyBaldJunior (Oct 9, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*



















I dug this old 6309-7040 mod out of the watch box today, so thought I'd share it (I've likely shared previously ages ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Looking good Ray - what hands did you end up using?



Raydius said:


> Finally was able to wrap this one up! Didn't end up using the sawtooth bezel from OSC because even with a brand new click spring it didn't feel right (it would bind, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grando (Jul 3, 2014)

Uploaded a pic of this guy for another thread, figured I'd share here too. SNZH53 base with a dagaz dial and SKX hands. Simple mod but I dig the field diver look.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

grando said:


> Uploaded a pic of this guy for another thread, figured I'd share here too. SNZH53 base with a dagaz dial and SKX hands. Simple mod but I dig the field diver look.


Yep. Field Divers are where it's at.










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Oh Yeah!









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I have an snzh55 that might need a new movement. anyone know a good source to find the 7s36B?


----------



## grando (Jul 3, 2014)

Gorgeous. is that a dagaz watch? don't recognize the case/bezel/insert.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

grando said:


> Gorgeous. is that a dagaz watch? don't recognize the case/bezel/insert.


I guess you are talking about my post, that is a Karlskrona Baltic Shield. With dagaz dial and hand

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

crappysurfer said:


> Blued the screws on this NH35


I presume this takes a lot of practise and more than a little trial and error. If you want to send me a couple of sets of these blued screws for some more practise that would be fine with me. I wouldn't say no to a perlage decorated rotor or two also ;-)


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

the_watchier said:


> Oh Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

rosborn said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks ?

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

srexy said:


> Looking good Ray - what hands did you end up using?


Combination of the Ocean Silver hours and minutes from Dagaz and the Red Arrow seconds from DLW.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

cousinsuk or rob @ monsterwatches


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



srexy said:


> A long shot here:
> 
> If anyone has a Monster and an SKX in their watchbox can you please see if the SKX case back fits the Monster?


I installed a skx case back into a monster and vice versa just now for you...didn't even need a pipe wrench. I'd say that they are a match.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

SKX009 upgraded:

6r15c movement
Blumo handset + dial
Single dome sapphire crystal
Sarb059 crown & stem
Super oyster sel 22-18 with sumo clasp

Waiting for Dr.seikostain red flame clear caseback









Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Humuhumu (Jan 1, 2017)

Love that strap - what is it?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

samshy said:


> Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


Nice. The legend diver is a solid platform IMO. Looks great.

That doesn't look like the factory bezel insert.. is it? Or did you find something else that fits?

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I made a slight tweak to the SKX by changing the bezel with this one. I realky like the look!


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Not a Seiko (not a good idea to start with) but here is my first luming experience. I decided to speed-up my learning process through fear and started with semi-valuable watches 

There was no lume on the watch. I messed-up the hands little-bit hands are really hard or I couldn't prepare the mix well. It kept spreading on the face of the hand. Used Noctilumina.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Not a Seiko (not a good idea to start with) but here is my first luming experience. I decided to speed-up my learning process through fear and started with semi-valuable watches
> 
> There was no lume on the watch. I messed-up the hands little-bit hands are really hard or I couldn't prepare the mix well. It kept spreading on the face of the hand. Used Noctilumina.


Looks good to me.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## kingcarlos (Nov 26, 2015)

Yobokies mod for me.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

samshy said:


> Sent from my SM-G530T1 using Tapatalk


Looks great! Details please.
Is it Invicta based mod? I do recon Jake dial and hands, but what about a chapter ring, where did you find it? 
Thanks


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SRP773 Mod


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

v1triol said:


> Looks great! Details please.
> Is it Invicta based mod? I do recon Jake dial and hands, but what about a chapter ring, where did you find it?
> Thanks


That's a legend deep blue, not an invicta

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Severe lack of non-divers lately.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Not a Seiko (not a good idea to start with) but here is my first luming experience. I decided to speed-up my learning process through fear and started with semi-valuable watches
> 
> There was no lume on the watch. I messed-up the hands little-bit hands are really hard or I couldn't prepare the mix well. It kept spreading on the face of the hand. Used Noctilumina.


Well done!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mastersword (Aug 29, 2016)

C4L18R3 said:


> I made a slight tweak to the SKX by changing the bezel with this one. I realky like the look!


Love this. Almost gives it a Tudor Black Bay 38 look


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Shark Mod


----------



## Cody Belcher (Jun 20, 2016)

Oh I have one like that. Awesome!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## captain_hx (Apr 27, 2013)

[


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Oh Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but that should be a "HELL YEAH!" not a "oh yeah!"
very nice Benrus type 2 homage.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Today I experimented with enamel.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

murt13 said:


> I'm sorry but that should be a "HELL YEAH!" not a "oh yeah!"
> very nice Benrus type 2 homage.


Thank you! I really liked how it turned out

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

That 6106 porthole is sweet.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

PMMM:


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Double dome AR sapphire with bead blasted bezel for a matte finish.

Done by Duarte at NEWW.

Can't wait to receive this next week!

View attachment 10589418
View attachment 10589434


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## grando (Jul 3, 2014)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 10592674


what's the base and what's the mod on this one? Looks great.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)

grando said:


> what's the base and what's the mod on this one? Looks great.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Parsedout said:


> Severe lack of non-divers lately.
> 
> View attachment 10583946
> 
> ...


Ooh I like that. Details please?


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

gregoryb said:


> Ooh I like that. Details please?


Thanks.

Seiko SNKM case, crystaltimes double domed sapphire, new Dagaz Expedition dial, Dagaz hands and a random 20mm solid link bracelet from ebay (a bit of fiddling to get it to fit right).


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

So I am curious. What style, brand magnifyers does everyone use? Doing some of this modding with the naked eye is a little tough.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I guess it's a case of Never Say Never Again! I'll be wearing a toupé soon...

Received a Murphy bezel in the mail that I had every intention of mounting on a flip watch but it had to go on the Bluto instead. Dave Murphy's work is excellent!











srexy said:


> Speaking of "done done" mods. I had thought that my Bluto mod was done done until I found a case in f425 that just happened to come with an NE15B movement and SARB059 crown thrown in. Needless to say - the need for this case was ramped up significantly.
> 
> So I now have a Blumo in every aspect but the SKX case and the controversial bezel insert. Oddly enough - it was the bezel insert that was the most elusive part of this mod. I went through 5 different inserts before I found the colour match that I liked - in this case a cheapo from the Flea.
> 
> ...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Tuna is back from NEWW

Installed a sapphire and bead blasted the bezel

Shame that too much of the border around the lume pip was taken off. Oh well 

Thanks again Duarte!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Enameling!


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Has everyone seen the Dagaz Polar Expedition dial? I'm curious to see how people use it. Silver hands to match indices?

I think the dial looks cool. But I found a picture of a replica white-dialed Explorer with a dial similar to this Dagaz one and silver hands. It looked kind of pale and washed out. Maybe it was just bad lighting.

Perhaps a red second hand to match the red "200m" would liven things up.

I wonder why it has the "200m" on it. The black one doesn't. Is that a hint to use the white in a diver?


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

3WR, I bought its close relative to experiment with and imo, it is just a fashion dial with silver indices. Black hands are too bold...








...and too hard to see silver hands on a white dial in the sun








Black outline on indices would be better. This is function...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

SBDX012/SKX007J

Recipe
Pre-Heat Your Mind To 400 Degrees
Base Watch SKX007J
Tactico Anko Nato
Crystal Times Double Dome Sapphire Blue Inner AR
Ceramic Lume Insert ( White Numbers & Seconds Marks ) 
OEM Chapter Ring ( White Seconds Marks ) 
NH36 @ +3 ( after 24 hours on the Timegrapher ) 
SBDX012 Dial
SBDX012 Handset




























Assembly By NEWW


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Stargate turned out beautiful with combo of black and blue. Not so sure about the crown on the Turtle. I will try to paint it to matching red.









there is no "too much lume"


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> SBDX012/SKX007J
> 
> Recipe
> Pre-Heat Your Mind To 400 Degrees
> ...


We got a winner!

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> there is no "too much lume"


That's legit. I know the names of lumes, but not much detail about them... What lume are you using for the foldover?


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Kinesis said:


> 3WR, I bought its close relative to experiment with and imo, it is just a fashion dial with silver indices. Black hands are too bold...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea I have the same dial... was going to try some blue hand outlines on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Finally Dr.Seikostain bezel and insert arrived, I introduced you the Planet Turtle. Which hands do you suggest me?









Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> instagram @ the_watchier


Ok, source of the bracelet please 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Ok, source of the bracelet please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey buddy, this was on an Alpha explorer... perfect fit to the 8926 case better than the fit to Tiger Concept cases.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

Simply modded a leather strap to fit the hollow end links. I think it gives the watch a great look.


----------



## javadave61 (Mar 26, 2015)

Distracted from my work by my newly modded Seiko skx, Batman style.

Domed sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel from DLW Watches.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

SKX007 with a smooth bezel mod.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> That's legit. I know the names of lumes, but not much detail about them... What lume are you using for the foldover?


I used Noctilumina G15F


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Parsedout said:


> Severe lack of non-divers lately.
> 
> View attachment 10583946
> 
> ...


Nice. Mine says hello.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Kinesis said:


> 3WR, I bought its close relative to experiment with and imo, it is just a fashion dial with silver indices. Black hands are too bold...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. The black hands do look heavy. I like Monsters but think they can make some dials look goofy. Maybe because the case and bezel are so bold and so silver.

In that picture with that lighting, the SKX looks sharp.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Hey team,

I'm looking for a lumed black ceramic insert for my 007 - any ideas where to look?

I know DLW has one in the works (currently Turtle only) but I'm the impatient sort


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

gregoryb said:


> Hey team,
> 
> I'm looking for a lumed black ceramic insert for my 007 - any ideas where to look?
> 
> I know DLW has one in the works (currently Turtle only) but I'm the impatient sort


There is a vendor selling them on eBay and there's someone selling one/several in the parts forum. They're more than DLW's typical offerings but they look to be US based too for faster shipping.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

srexy said:


> There is a vendor selling them on eBay and there's someone selling one/several in the parts forum. They're more than DLW's typical offerings but they look to be US based too for faster shipping.


I did reach out - and he was super fast to respond. Only issue is that I'm in Oz and the shipping is surprisingly high.

Not his fault for sure as the packaging is what triggers it but I might need to think on it for a bit.


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Oh Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to confirm that skx dials can be used to mod karskrona , right ? and what about hands ?

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*



kakefe said:


> Just to confirm that skx dials can be used to mod karskrona , right ? and what about hands ?
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


Yea they are just seiko nh35 movements so most any aftermarket seiko dials and hands should work. (As long as the dial pins are designed for the crown at 3)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



nikbrown said:


> Yea they are just seiko nh35 movements so most any aftermarket seiko dials and hands should work. (As long as the dial pins are designed for the crown at 3)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





kakefe said:


> Just to confirm that skx dials can be used to mod karskrona , right ? and what about hands ?
> 
> instagram @watchcolony


Exactly!
Those are dagaz dial and hands. And if you have this watch and can't bond with it because of the modern dial, I highly recommend this mod as the case and bezel are amazing!

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



the_watchier said:


> Exactly!
> Those are dagaz dial and hands. And if you have this watch and can't bond with it because of the modern dial, I highly recommend this mod as the case and bezel are amazing!
> 
> instagram @ the_watchier


As u said the case and the bezel are in harmony.. i like the grey tone of dial as well but not happy with the indices and hands... i checked dagaz store no dial in grey.. i like astro but cant match it with hands yet.. 









what do you think?

instagram @watchcolony


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



kakefe said:


> As u said the case and the bezel are in harmony.. i like the grey tone of dial as well but not happy with the indices and hands... i checked dagaz store no dial in grey.. i like astro but cant match it with hands yet..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice but the hands will be hard to match that dial and case shape! Decisions decisions.... good luck!

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hey,
Well after 3 months of waiting on parts and tools my mod is pretty much done.... for now.


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

I almost forgot the close up. Tell me what ya think.


----------



## grando (Jul 3, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


>


Jaw hit the floor from this shot. Dig your crown swaps too. Do you need to seal the clasp/crown lume somehow?


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

bigmoser27 said:


> View attachment 10641354
> I almost forgot the close up. Tell me what ya think.


Its a 98 SKX007 
-Dagas single dome sapphire 
-Dagas Midnight Blue insert
-Dragonshrouds blue mother of pearl dial
-DLW silver trident second hand
2008 7s26 with black day/date
2008 see through back
All new gaskets a seals
HNS two peice black zulu band


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Details please!



Wlover said:


> View attachment 10649378
> 
> View attachment 10649386


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

grando said:


> Jaw hit the floor from this shot. Dig your crown swaps too. Do you need to seal the clasp/crown lume somehow?


You can check the Noctilumina website. There are different binders for different applications. You can also use other stuff (like waterproof glue, or clear coats anything non UV blocking).


----------



## Ananta (May 1, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


>


_Duuuuuuuude_


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Su-Monster:


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

^1st gen crowns are sah-weet compared to 2nd generation. Nice monster mod!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Themeltingclock (Apr 23, 2013)

Ananta said:


> _Duuuuuuuude_


Right? Why aren't more manufacturers doing that? What a fun suprise!


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

srexy said:


> Details please!


It is a SNZG13 case & chapter ring with Sinn hands & dial.

Look back a few pages and you'll see my version.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

-Skx009 milled and fitted with a TST shroud
-silver chapter ring
-dagaz super dome sapphire and bezel
-dagaz 55 fathoms dial
-dagaz PO hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

nikbrown said:


> -Skx009 milled and fitted with a TST shroud
> -silver chapter ring
> -dagaz super dome sapphire and bezel
> -dagaz 55 fathoms dial
> ...


What a mod ! Great job nik !


----------



## intotheblue123 (Jan 2, 2017)

Yachmaster mod by Jeff Macie at watchmakers4, he did great work.


SKX171 mid case and dial
SKX007 bezel
NH36 mvt (adds hacking/handwinding)
Silver chapter ring
Silver yachtmaster-style ceramic insert
Crystal Times Big Bubble double domed sapphire crystal
Mercedes hands w/red second hand (from dlw?)

Have black horween a strap on its way from Neptune straps in the UK. Watch has been really accurate over the past couple of weeks.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Skyline, with all due respect, giving you a lume kit is like giving a little kid a hammer...AWESOME!!! 



skylinegtr_34 said:


> You can check the Noctilumina website. There are different binders for different applications. You can also use other stuff (like waterproof glue, or clear coats anything non UV blocking).


----------



## rscaletta (May 28, 2015)

Just finished this one, my second mod ever. Thinking of calling it the "Air-Diver." Yes, I know that's something else, but I don't care.

























It's pretty much finished. I ran into some trouble getting the "plongeur" seconds hand to fit, so I ended up re-using the stock SKX007 seconds hand. I figure I must have damaged the opening in my attempts to get the plongeur hand on, because the SXK007 hand popped on easily. I like the way it looks, so I think I'll keep it!

The last thing I want to do is change out the chapter ring for a brushed silver one to cut down on the number of hash marks. However, I don't have a crystal press and I couldn't get the crystal to pop out with the tools at hand. How much force should it take to pop the crystal? I got the base watch used out of Asia, so I figure the crystal may have been glued in place. It can wait!

Here's a photo next to a little friend who just showed up last week:


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

rscaletta said:


> Just finished this one, my second mod ever. Thinking of calling it the "Air-Diver." Yes, I know that's something else, but I don't care.
> 
> View attachment 10666090
> 
> ...


Looks great! I really like that bezel insert with the Soxa dial.

It's like you've built a cousin for my Soxa.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

eroc said:


> Simply modded a leather strap to fit the hollow end links. I think it gives the watch a great look.


Very good idea, how did you finish the strap at end links ?


----------



## MarinaR (Feb 28, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> Looks great! I really like that bezel insert with the Soxa dial.
> 
> It's like you've built a cousin for my Soxa.
> 
> View attachment 10668002


CoolMod


----------



## MarinaR (Feb 28, 2015)

Ananta said:


> _Duuuuuuuude_


+100000


----------



## MarinaR (Feb 28, 2015)

srexy said:


> Threw this together and I was going to try and flip it but it's just too much of a beater to flip so I guess it will become my beater...
> 
> View attachment 10512354
> 
> ...


Brotherhood of Seiko


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Some pan-am action...








Super jubilee, Murphy bezel, dagaz: dial, chapter, bezel insert, skx hour/minutes and Dracula seconds hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Awesome mod Kinesis! Love it!

Sumo SKX


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

gregoryb said:


> Hey team,
> 
> I'm looking for a lumed black ceramic insert for my 007 - any ideas where to look?
> 
> I know DLW has one in the works (currently Turtle only) but I'm the impatient sort


Like this one you mean?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-...kx007-6105-6306-6309-7002-models-3837442.html


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

My SKumo brother :-d












Tomgbw said:


> Awesome mod Kinesis! Love it!
> 
> Sumo SKX
> View attachment 10672290
> ...


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

does anybody water pressure test their diver after a mod? trying to figure out how feasible this is or whether to just not swim or do anything involving water with my modded watches


----------



## SPEIRMOOR (Sep 1, 2015)

Here's my SKX007








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

You just have to find a jeweler/watchmaker in you neighborhood wo can do it.
In theory (i say in theory) if you place place joins correctly with right amount of grease and close tight WR should no change that much - I said, in theory.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Question about SRP637, is the chapter ring pressed between crystal and case(like skx007) or is the chapter ring attached to the dial like 1st/2nd gen monsters? I'm having evil thoughts, thanks in advance for a response.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Kinesis said:


> Question about SRP637, is the chapter ring pressed between crystal and case(like skx007) or is the chapter ring attached to the dial like 1st/2nd gen monsters? I'm having evil thoughts, thanks in advance for a response.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, you have to pull the crystal to get to the chapter ring. The Sumo ring fits.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

^I love this place. Thank you very much!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Some better pics of an old mod. Orange cerakote bezel, with Slate Grey cerakote case. Courtesy of MCWW


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

"You can tune a piano, but you can't tuna monster!" I tried though...





















SRP637 with sumo dial and skx hands. I never thought I'd like shrouded watches until I saw it/wore it. It's baddass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Got any pics of it on orange stitched black shoes?



Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 10706058


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Some better pics of an old mod. Orange cerakote bezel, with Slate Grey cerakote case. Courtesy of MCWW


Great orange tone. I feel like my time for trying cerakote stuff is closing


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

^That helos dial and Monster are like peas and carrots, made for each other. I don't know what made me think of that analogy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

This isn't a major mod, but I replaced the scratched crystal in my Citizen BM8180 with an acrylic high dome today. I wouldn't trust this to me water resistant, but I like the look.



















Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

My buddy turned this caseback on the lathe for me today. Put my sapphire in there now I can see my blued screws


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

need to make sure before looking a fool: would 7s26C day/date discs swap into an SRP773? or was it only 7s36 discs that swapped up?


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

it will, 7s26, 7s36, 4r36, 6r15 all fit


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

cedric1918 said:


> it will, 7s26, 7s36, 4r36, 6r15 all fit


awesome, thanks!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

black and simple ....not more


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

DocTone said:


> black and simple ....not more
> 
> View attachment 10723034
> 
> ...


Simply amazing! Well done

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

This one is finally back together after an extended wait for a Sapphire Crystal went completely AWOL. Alex at Crystal Times is definitely on my list of preferred vendors. He is an excellent communicator and with the volume of business I'm sure he has - he still has time to respond personally to all of my inane questions. He refunded my order with no questions asked when it got swallowed up in the Singapore Xmas rush.

I love how this mod came together - unfortunately it doesn't get the wrist-time it should so it's off to the block.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

What case is this?



srexy said:


> This one is finally back together after an extended wait for a Sapphire Crystal went completely AWOL. Alex at Crystal Times is definitely on my list of preferred vendors. He is an excellent communicator and with the volume of business I'm sure he has - he still has time to respond personally to all of my inane questions. He refunded my order with no questions asked when it got swallowed up in the Singapore Xmas rush.
> 
> I love how this mod came together - unfortunately it doesn't get the wrist-time it should so it's off to the block.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks very nice, it seems to have the Shogun dial and snzf17 hands? What case is this - Stargate?



srexy said:


> This one is finally back together after an extended wait for a Sapphire Crystal went completely AWOL. Alex at Crystal Times is definitely on my list of preferred vendors. He is an excellent communicator and with the volume of business I'm sure he has - he still has time to respond personally to all of my inane questions. He refunded my order with no questions asked when it got swallowed up in the Singapore Xmas rush.
> 
> I love how this mod came together - unfortunately it doesn't get the wrist-time it should so it's off to the block.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

carlowus said:


> Looks very nice, it seems to have the Shogun dial and snzf17 hands? What case is this - Stargate?


Well spotted:

Stargate SRP493K case/4R36 movement
Shogun dial
snzf17 "Baby Sumo" hands
Yobokies bezel/insert
Turtle SRP77x Crown


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

srexy said:


> This one is finally back together after an extended wait for a Sapphire Crystal went completely AWOL. Alex at Crystal Times is definitely on my list of preferred vendors. He is an excellent communicator and with the volume of business I'm sure he has - he still has time to respond personally to all of my inane questions. He refunded my order with no questions asked when it got swallowed up in the Singapore Xmas rush.
> 
> I love how this mod came together - unfortunately it doesn't get the wrist-time it should so it's off to the block.


srexy, it's beautiful.
Best usage of stargate case and shogun dial which I've ever seen. 
You just bit manyy of the stock models!
Congrats


----------



## Mammoth919 (Jan 31, 2017)

Just dropped off by the postman. A snzh57 with yobokies vintage automatik dial and yobokies hands with super luminova. Brady band and deployment clasp are on the way! Jschleim18 did the work. He does a fantastic job for a fantastic price.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Evening experiments, mod and mixxing parts, here a SRP265 with rehaut from Dagaz, dial from a SRP515, hour and minutes hands also from Dagaz:


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

My most recent based on the extremely affordable SNKK91.

Dagaz dial and some hands I had in the box. Was worth a try but they definitely need changing.

I now also know that this case has a slightly smaller crystal than the SNK80x. Will likely grab some sort of dome for it soon and potentially switch in a black date wheel.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Desk Diver time:


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Another photo:


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

After seeing your post I stumbled across a pic of a MM300. It is amazing how similar the cases look. Something I never noticed before. It would be interesting to see the two side by side, especially in person. In any event, excellent job.



srexy said:


> This one is finally back together after an extended wait for a Sapphire Crystal went completely AWOL. Alex at Crystal Times is definitely on my list of preferred vendors. He is an excellent communicator and with the volume of business I'm sure he has - he still has time to respond personally to all of my inane questions. He refunded my order with no questions asked when it got swallowed up in the Singapore Xmas rush.
> 
> I love how this mod came together - unfortunately it doesn't get the wrist-time it should so it's off to the block.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Alright alright alright


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

can anyone point me to where I can buy MarineMaster 300 dial?


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

yvliew said:


> can anyone point me to where I can buy MarineMaster 300 dial?


watch-expert-europe | eBay=


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

New strap.


----------



## Chronodivers (Mar 30, 2013)

Just another simple turtle mod
SBDX011 OEM handsets
Crystaltimes double dome sapphire crystal
OEM black day-date disc
Coinedge bezel from Yobokies
Blackout Ceramic insert from DLW


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Condor97 said:


> After seeing your post I stumbled across a pic of a MM300. It is amazing how similar the cases look. Something I never noticed before. It would be interesting to see the two side by side, especially in person. In any event, excellent job.


I don't have a pic of the 2 side by side but can say the Stargate case sits a lot more comfortably and flatter on the wrist than the MM300... shouldn't be a surprise since it is a fairly modern design compared to the MM300 based on the vintage 6159.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

My First,


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

;-)









With other parts I've in "stock", the military-pilot!!!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

nikbrown said:


> -Skx009 milled and fitted with a TST shroud
> -silver chapter ring
> -dagaz super dome sapphire and bezel
> -dagaz 55 fathoms dial
> ...





Tomgbw said:


> Awesome mod Kinesis! Love it!
> 
> Sumo SKX
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10672290&d=1485599028"]
> ...


Love these mods! They look amazing.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

This one just arrived in the mail yesterday.


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

subterfuge said:


> Yes, you have to pull the crystal to get to the chapter ring. The Sumo ring fits.
> 
> View attachment 10700514


a WHITE Mod would be cool~!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX007 with Gagaz grey dial and hands, Dave Murphy bezel and double domed Sapphire


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks great! 62MAS homage?



Tomgbw said:


> SKX007 with Gagaz grey dial and hands, Dave Murphy bezel and double domed Sapphire
> View attachment 10758026
> 
> 
> View attachment 10758034


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Chronodivers said:


> Just another simple turtle mod
> SBDX011 OEM handsets
> Crystaltimes double dome sapphire crystal
> OEM black day-date disc
> ...


That is beautiful, "stealth" Turtle b-)

I think I need black day/date discs now. Thanks....there goes more money :-d


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

I love the look of this mod - it looks complex and expensive 

How involved is it really?



subterfuge said:


> Yes, you have to pull the crystal to get to the chapter ring. The Sumo ring fits.
> 
> View attachment 10700514


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

SRP775 "Bling Turtle" - Yobokies coin edge bezel, Crystaltimes low dome sapphire, polished case
SKX009 - Murphy coin edge bezel, Crystaltimes sapphire, Super Oyster
MM300 - stock of course!


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

a bevy of beauties!!

how is the Yobokies bezel on the turtle?



TheTitusFactor said:


> SRP775 "Bling Turtle" - Yobokies coin edge bezel, Crystaltimes low dome sapphire, polished case
> SKX009 - Murphy coin edge bezel, Crystaltimes sapphire, Super Oyster
> MM300 - stock of course!


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

srexy said:


> a bevy of beauties!!
> 
> how is the Yobokies bezel on the turtle?


Thank you!

The bezel is great and easy to grip. Action is close to OEM Seiko. Definitely gives the Turtle a different, perhaps "cleaner" look.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

TheTitusFactor said:


> SRP775 "Bling Turtle" - Yobokies coin edge bezel, Crystaltimes low dome sapphire, polished case
> SKX009 - Murphy coin edge bezel, Crystaltimes sapphire, Super Oyster
> MM300 - stock of course!


Cool trio. Details on the Turtle strap?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Stargate with Samurai dial blue, 6105 hands, Lollipop second and new bezel


----------



## modernbeat (Jun 17, 2012)

Tomgbw said:


> Stargate with Samurai dial blue, 6105 hands, Lollipop second and new bezel


Where did the smooth bezel come from? Did you lathe it down yourself?


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Parsedout said:


> New strap.


Nice mod and nice strap!

Where did you get the strap from? Very black bay.


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

bobski said:


> Nice mod and nice strap!
> 
> Where did you get the strap from? Very black bay.


Thanks! It's a Clockwork Synergy strap, super happy with it.


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

DocTone said:


> watch-expert-europe | eBay=


IMHO this dude is super expensive. [email protected] monsterwacthe can get the same for 1/2 of that price


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

Pity Rob does not reply to any emails...

Wysłane z mojego LG-H850 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

cedric1918 said:


> IMHO this dude is super expensive. [email protected] monsterwacthe can get the same for 1/2 of that price





beceen said:


> Pity Rob does not reply to any emails...
> 
> Wysłane z mojego LG-H850 przy użyciu Tapatalka


Completely agree on both points. That seller on eBay is spendy - there are others that have better prices - both on eBay and off. I've had good luck w/Rob but you really have to hound him and your emails have to be perfectly constructed in order to get a response. The purchases from him have been a hassle so I tend not to use him purely for that reason. Duarte offers a much more responsive service for a non eBay seller for example.

eBay sellers by and large are judged on feedback and by a wider audience so they're much more responsive - the eBay fees and supply/demand require/allow them to charge higher prices. I prefer the sellers that offer the best offer options and I've found that the ones that do are much more apt to negotiate on price


----------



## mist3rhan (Sep 18, 2012)

SKX007 Black Bay Mod. Wanted the 36mm look, so went with a Murphy bezel. It's up for sale as well if anyones interested.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SkX007 Scubapro Mod


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

The anticipation was killing me but Dr Stain's package finally arrived today.

The calm before the storm...


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

3WR said:


> Cool trio. Details on the Turtle strap?


Thanks! The strap is from HannsonLeatherShop (on Etsy). It is the best $20 strap I have owned. Feels and looks more expensive than it is, but it does have a chemical smell. It is really short though. I don't think it will fit wrists above 7".



srexy said:


> The anticipation was killing me but Dr Stain's package finally arrived today.
> 
> The calm before the storm...


Photos like this make me drool. Excited to see the result!


----------



## bigmoser27 (Nov 23, 2016)

srexy said:


> The anticipation was killing me but Dr Stain's package finally arrived today.
> 
> The calm before the storm...


I'm jealous! I had so much fun building my watch. I wish I had the cash flow so I could build a few more. Oh and the chapter ring that you sent me looked great on my mod. Thank you again!


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

srexy said:


> I love the look of this mod - it looks complex and expensive
> 
> How involved is it really?


Thanks. The bezel work requires a lathe, and patience; otherwise it is a fairly straightforward build. DLW SKX insert, CT crystal, Sumo crown & chapter ring. The SBDX001 dial & hands are always expensive, and seem to be getting harder to come by.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*

Edit: daylight shots


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Gorgeous!


Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

modded 7002


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Anyone aware of a mod or different caseback for the Skx007 that would allow the watch to sit a little bit more flat on the wrist? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Derkdiggler said:


> Anyone aware of a mod or different caseback for the Skx007 that would allow the watch to sit a little bit more flat on the wrist?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It's a pretty flat caseback to begin with, but you can go to RafflesDials.com and their casebacks can fit a Seiko SKX. Obviously get an unsigned one.

http://............com/watch-case/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> It's a pretty flat caseback to begin with, but you can go to RafflesDials.com and their casebacks can fit a Seiko SKX. Obviously get an unsigned one.
> 
> http://............com/watch-case/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhhh thank you!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

This is a very simple mod 
New Turtle PADI with srp773 insert









Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Derkdiggler said:


> Ahhhh thank you!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Be sure to test the WR afterwards with a watch shop who can do that. There is no guarantee the watch will retain its WR. You might find that the stock caseback isn't much different in thickness. You can always have it ground down if need be. It's already slim.


----------



## docnegro (Jun 18, 2014)

Seiko SNZH mod, inspired by the Rolex 6541. Dagaz parts.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

1st post! I know this watch has been done a million times but I only came across it recently and finally got around to doing it myself. FFF mod + double dome sapphire!


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Goldfinger inches closer to completion:


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

srexy said:


> Completely agree on both points. That seller on eBay is spendy - there are others that have better prices - both on eBay and off. I've had good luck w/Rob but you really have to hound him and your emails have to be perfectly constructed in order to get a response. The purchases from him have been a hassle so I tend not to use him purely for that reason. Duarte offers a much more responsive service for a non eBay seller for example.


do you mind poiting me to this Duarte?


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

beceen said:


> do you mind poiting me to this Duarte?


PM sent


----------



## Aerofish (Aug 10, 2011)

Seiko 007


----------



## SPEIRMOOR (Sep 1, 2015)

Just a strap change 








Seolta ó mo iPhone


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Murphy smooth bezel, dagaz:crystal, dial, chapter and "trailblazer" hands with a Dracula second hand...








Murphy coin edge bezel, srp637 dial and second hand, sumo hour/minute and super jubilee bracelet....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

beceen said:


> do you mind pointing me to this Duarte?


Duarte is TOP NOTCH.


----------



## spoonman (Dec 14, 2016)

Picked up a monster and realized orange is NOT my colour, so picked up new dial, chapter ring and hands from Dagaz and did this mod myself.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks great. Silver Soxa's are always classy. Nice job on the mod.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

updated:


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

SDGenius said:


> View attachment 10834122


Still loving those.


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

It´s my only modified watch, generally don´t like to do it but this looks very cool.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SKX171 Coke
Samurai hands (h/m), second hand 6105, double domed blue sapphire, DM coin edge, Dagaz inlay, solid oyster
















Lumed bezel inserts
https://www.bluebirdives.com/


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Still my favorite Mod:

SKX case
NE15 movement
Blumo SBCD003 dial
Sumo handset
Crystal Times double dome sapphire w blue a/r
Dagaz Brushed (by hand ) aluminum chapter ring
SARB059 signed crown and stem
Murphy bi-directional bezel
No-name eBay bezel insert.


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

modernbeat said:


> Where did the smooth bezel come from? Did you lathe it down yourself?


Anyanswertothisquestion?dunnowhathashappenedtomyspacebar?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*



saccades said:


> Anyanswertothisquestion?dunnowhathashappenedtomyspacebar?


Without finding the original picture, Murphy and Seikostain both make them. I even make a smooth rounded one.

To clarify. The original post on question was a stargate. I answered thinking it was SKX

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I've posted both of these before, but here there are for the first time in this thread:

The first one started as an SKX-007. I bought a 6R15, the hands, bezel & insert and a DD with inside AR for it had the lugs drilled. The 1st watch maker messed something up, so I sent it to Spencer Klein for some TLC. He discovered a fatal error and had to replace the 6R16 with a NE15. He also installed the signed crown:

With Uncle Seiko canvas -









On a Clover strap, before the Spencer Klein repairs -









Strapcode Oyster -









This one was an after thought. I bought a replacement case for the original 7S26 and had the original watchmaker put it together with a military looking dial, new hands, bezel & insert and a flat sapphire. It never would work right. I managed to get Alex Abreu of Artifice to fix all the problems and drill the lugs. He replaced the movement with a NH35 (if I recall). I like the looks:

On the same Clover strap -









Uncle Seiko Presidente' -









Both:

























Definitely not the best investment I've ever made, but I still like them


----------



## modernbeat (Jun 17, 2012)

BRad704 said:


> Without finding the original picture, Murphy and Seikostain both make them. I even make a smooth rounded one.


You can click on the little blue/white arrow in the quote line to go back to the original quoted post and see the pic.

The question about the smooth bezel was for a Stargate, which I do not think anyone makes a smooth bezel replacement for.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This sinn mod on a new strap!









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Dom73 (Jan 31, 2016)

a couple of my mod's


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

modernbeat said:


> You can click on the little blue/white arrow in the quote line to go back to the original quoted post and see the pic.
> 
> The question about the smooth bezel was for a Stargate, which I do not think anyone makes a smooth bezel replacement for.


:toppa:

Aye, thank's for the clarification. It's one of the "Pers" ones - the originals needed to be glued on and there were some "inconsistencies" between orders and delivery.

The hunt continues...


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Dom73 said:


> a couple of my mod's


You like blue, don't you.  They look nice.


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

..rat look between all these beauties


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> Without finding the original picture, Murphy and Seikostain both make them. I even make a smooth rounded one.
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


Do you sell the ones you make? That SKX173 you showed a while back was killer.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

duc said:


> I've posted both of these before, but here there are for the first time in this thread:
> 
> View attachment 10838642
> 
> ...


What hands are those?


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> This sinn mod on a new strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I know the base model of the watch? Pretty gorgeous to me


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

CharlieSanders said:


> May I know the base model of the watch? Pretty gorgeous to me


Thanks. The base model is SNKF47
Yobokies dial and hands.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## McHaggis (Jun 12, 2015)

Here's a mod I made based on Nick Harris's field standard


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

3WR said:


> Do you sell the ones you make? That SKX173 you showed a while back was killer.


wrong response location.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

kriiiss said:


> What hands are those?


6105 Photo by yobokies | Photobucket


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*

Goldfinger Turtle mod is done:

Turtle SRP775 base
Seikostain/OSC matte coin edge bezel
Crystal Times double dome sapphire w blue a/r
OEM Golden Tuna (QUARTZ - do not do this!) handset
DLW ceramic Tuscan bezel insert
Gold chapter ring


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This little one today!









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

...a night slept and decided the seikofication of the (excellent) china 6105 case shown before. 
Can't live without lumen, and in the end ..family is family ....


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Random sighting today. Didn't get a pic, so this won't mean much, but I talked to a guy at church that was wearing an old Bill Yao mod. Skx with a seamaster style dial, sword hands and sapphire crystal. 

Trust me, it was sweet. 


Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SSA model, Yobokies dial and hands


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

Have been lurking here a little while but now am officially becoming a member of the modding community with my first effort!

Before:









After:


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



sheepfishdog said:


> "Have been lurking here a little while but now am officially becoming a member of the modding community with my first effort!"-sheepfishdog
> 
> That is a mighty fine first effort!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

So lately, I've been bitten by the mil-watch bug and I've been thinking of the Benrus Military/Field Watch, and while decent specimens in good condition do turn up quite frequently for prices that don't require organ donation, I've been thinking of doing a modern affordable version that I wouldn't feel too bad about wearing as a beater.

So, the simple solution would be to get a Seiko SNK, since it has a blasted finish (speaking to the military version of the Benrus). I could then get the syringe-style hands from Yobokies.

I'm thinking of the 12/24hr dial and I know both Yobokies and Dagaz make one. Has anyone had either experience with either manufacturer? Which has stronger lume?

I'm also looking for a high-dome sapphire crystal. I'm really open to suggestions. I know acrylic/hesalite would probably have a higher, more beautiful dome, and probably cost less, but I'm also concerned about the overall durability/scratchproof nature of the crystal if it's going to be a high-dome. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



calebk said:


> So lately, I've been bitten by the mil-watch bug and I've been thinking of the Benrus Military/Field Watch, and while decent specimens in good condition do turn up quite frequently for prices that don't require organ donation, I've been thinking of doing a modern affordable version that I wouldn't feel too bad about wearing as a beater.
> 
> So, the simple solution would be to get a Seiko SNK, since it has a blasted finish (speaking to the military version of the Benrus). I could then get the syringe-style hands from Yobokies.
> 
> ...


SNZG17 has lumed numbers in addition to indices on chapter ring. This pic has dagaz c3 hands installed that match pretty well imo. SNZG15 is similar with a lighter color case but numbers are not lumed. Crystaltimes makes domed lenses for them.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks for the input. I have considered the SNZG17/15 but the form factor is a little larger, and I'm not too fond of the thick chapter ring.

I was looking at something like this (picture off the interwebs), but obviously with a different handset and a domed crystal.










(Hope I'm not hijacking the thread; sorry if I am. I will be more than happy to start my own thread.)


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

calebk said:


> Thanks for the input. I have considered the SNZG17/15 but the form factor is a little larger, and I'm not too fond of the thick chapter ring.
> 
> I was looking at something like this (picture off the interwebs), but obviously with a different handset and a domed crystal.
> 
> ...


This is Seiko SNK809 or some of the other dial variants 
The dial and hands are swapped.
Dagaz has the same dial and hands, but the dial with a date window.
So probably the picture above is with yobokies dial he used to carry one with no date.
Hope that helps.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

This one gave me fits, but finally done.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> This is Seiko SNK809 or some of the other dial variants
> The dial and hands are swapped.
> Dagaz has the same dial and hands, but the dial with a date window.
> So probably the picture above is with yobokies dial he used to carry one with no date.
> ...


I've used the dagaz and it's great. I have also seen one with the H3 and Rads symbol that's pretty sweet.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> I've used the dagaz and it's great. I have also seen one with the H3 and Rads symbol that's pretty sweet.
> 
> Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


Saw that Yobokies has the H3 dial so I will probably get the dial from him. It would probably be easier to match the hands by getting the handset from him as well right?


----------



## xman74 (Sep 16, 2012)

Just finished my latest round of mods and I couldn't be happier...

Mods:
- Superdome sapphire crystal (Dagaz)
- Super Jubilee bracelet (Strapcode)
- Coin edge bezel (Murphy's)
- All-white Plongeur-style handset (Yobokies)
- Silver chapter ring (Yobokies)
- Stock replacement bezel insert (Seiko via Yobokies)
- Work done by Mr. Goh at K-2 Watches in Singapore

Mine on the left, stock on the right. Mine looks much larger now, doesn't it?








Love the coin edgy goodness








Comparison - Murphy's bezel vs. stock








C3 Lume on the replacement handset matches pretty well, I think








Nothing extreme, but I think it turns the watch into something special... for me at least!


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

calebk said:


> Saw that Yobokies has the H3 dial so I will probably get the dial from him. It would probably be easier to match the hands by getting the handset from him as well right?


I've never ordered from him, only lusted after some of his various dials. I would assume his hands should match, but that's just an assumption.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

sheepfishdog said:


> Have been lurking here a little while but now am officially becoming a member of the modding community with my first effort!
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...


Very nice. Can you please share the details?

Thx


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

MuckyMark said:


> Very nice. Can you please share the details?
> 
> Thx


Thanks, and sure. The dial is the Polar Expedition dial from Dagaz and the base watch is the Seiko SNKL03. Everything else is stock (for now hehe).



Kinesis said:


> That is a mighty fine first effort!


Thank you!


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

xman74 said:


> Just finished my latest round of mods and I couldn't be happier...
> 
> Mods:
> - Superdome sapphire crystal (Dagaz)
> ...


Love the Murphy coin edge. It has really nice crisp notches and a precision that the others lack (haven't had hands on with the Ridwan - it looks comparable at almost 2x the price). Maybe one day he will make it click but for now I think he has the best product and still at an affordable price.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*










First dial change. I like it. 
Dagaz super dome conversion and dial. Murphy's bezel and hands from MCWW.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Does anyone have a picture of an orange dial with a silver chapter ring, specifically with the black minute marks like @xman74 posted? I have an orange sumo dial that I am trying to line up a chapter ring for, and I am wondering if a silver ring would do the trick.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

SBDX012 Mod on oyster


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Condor97 said:


> Does anyone have a picture of an orange dial with a silver chapter ring, specifically with the black minute marks like @xman74 posted? I have an orange sumo dial that I am trying to line up a chapter ring for, and I am wondering if a silver ring would do the trick.


Close....









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Kinesis said:


> Close....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that is what I'm looking to see. That looks sharp thank you.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dom73 (Jan 31, 2016)

duc said:


> You like blue, don't you.  They look nice.


 haha yes I do and thank's


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

calebk said:


> Saw that Yobokies has the H3 dial so I will probably get the dial from him. It would probably be easier to match the hands by getting the handset from him as well right?


Yes for sure, but make sure to ask him before paying.

instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Derkdiggler said:


> Ahhhh thank you!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


If you go this route please do let me know how it works out.


----------



## JRDrew0309 (Feb 26, 2014)

srexy said:


> Love the Murphy coin edge. It has really nice crisp notches and a precision that the others lack (haven't had hands on with the Ridwan - it looks comparable at almost 2x the price). Maybe one day he will make it click but for now I think he has the best product and still at an affordable price.


Great choice on the hands and crystal, looks incredible. My favorite part might be that bezel though!


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Soxa mod...








Crystaltimes ct056 glass, dagaz: chapter ring, dial and hands(I painted the seconds hand lume black). If anyone has an old bootleg diver decal let me know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Lumed ceramic bezel insert (L.C.B.I) is a good stuff


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

^anything but "under the radar"...I like it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Shogun dial or leave it as it is?


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Full polish:


















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Shogun dial or leave it as it is?


It looks great but the Shogun dial might push it over the edge into magnificence! 

Dial dots are a pain tho...


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

SRP775 slightly domed sapphire and coin edge bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one today









instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

This one has been sitting for months, haven't had time to mess with it. Finally decided on a dial solution.

SRP707, stage 3S media blast
Bezel markings lathe sterilized
Dagaz Unitas dial, shaved to 35.3mm
DD sapphire crystal, stands proud of the bezel 
Pilot M/H hands, 15mm fluorescent orange S hand
Day/date parts removed w/ NE15 dayless hour wheel

















































Size comparison w/ SKX. About the same diameter, but the SRP707 wears larger.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Side shot coin edge and domed sapphire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

That looks superb! - does it have an NE15 movement in it also?



subterfuge said:


> This one has been sitting for months, haven't had time to mess with it. Finally decided on a dial solution.
> 
> SRP707, stage 3S media blast
> Bezel markings lathe sterilized
> ...


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Seiko Flightmaster SNA411 Mod

I bought my Seiko Flightmaster about 9 years ago and it had developed a thick nasty fog inside the crystal. I also always thought that this model would look a lot more legible with all white hands since the alarm, running seconds, hour and minute hands are silver/chromed and were really only legible to me at certain angles in the right light. Since I didn't wear it anymore due to the foggy crystal and I was going to be opening it up anyways I decided to proceed with the hands modification.

The only stock hand I kept is the yellow timer minutes hand at the 12 o'clock subdial since it was quite legible and matches the compass points and hash marks on the outer bezel.

I replaced the chromed running seconds hand at the 9 o'clock subdial with a red arrow tipped one. I changed both alarm hands in the 6 o'clock subdial to white ones. I then changed the time hour and minute hands to white ones.

The stock timer second hand is yellow and very legible but since this is a 200m chronograph I went with a diver style red tipped lollipop second hand to match the red running seconds hand and the red N on the outer bezel.

The changes really enhanced the legibility of the complex dial and I now have a unique flightmaster that is much more to my liking

Picture of a stock Flightmaster I took off the Web









Here's mine after modification


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

calebk said:


> So lately, I've been bitten by the mil-watch bug and I've been thinking of the Benrus Military/Field Watch, and while decent specimens in good condition do turn up quite frequently for prices that don't require organ donation, I've been thinking of doing a modern affordable version that I wouldn't feel too bad about wearing as a beater.
> 
> So, the simple solution would be to get a Seiko SNK, since it has a blasted finish (speaking to the military version of the Benrus). I could then get the syringe-style hands from Yobokies.
> 
> ...


I'm always in search of the perfect parts to build a Seiko Field Watch mod. This is one I recently finished and sold. It uses the Seiko SNKM45 as the base watch and Mk II dial and hands. I brushed the polished bezel and sides.










For my next build I think I will use the same case and this dial from Dagaz










And these hands from DLW










I may even install an NH35 movement and sapphire crystal this time around.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

m.and said:


> I'm always in search of the perfect parts to build a Seiko Field Watch mod. This is one I recently finished and sold. It uses the Seiko SNKM45 as the base watch and Mk II dial and hands. I brushed the polished bezel and sides.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice choice of dial. One of my personal favs!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

I've got a question. I have a very dark blue dial (pictured above) and need to buy a base watch. Should I go for a white-on-black date wheel (SNK809) or black-on-white (SNK803/5/7)? It seems the contrast of a white wheel will stick out and throw off the symmetry (I wish it were dateless), but a black wheel, while lower contrast with the midnight blue, could still look funny against the midnight blue dial. Which way should I go?


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Go white - I had a black date wheel with my Blumo mod and I think it looked weird.



tennesseean_87 said:


> View attachment 10934554
> 
> 
> I've got a question. I have a very dark blue dial (pictured above) and need to buy a base watch. Should I go for a white-on-black date wheel (SNK809) or black-on-white (SNK803/5/7)? It seems the contrast of a white wheel will stick out and throw off the symmetry (I wish it were dateless), but a black wheel, while lower contrast with the midnight blue, could still look funny against the midnight blue dial. Which way should I go?


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Dismantled my silver turtle mod and reverted it back to a lightly modded 773.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

m.and said:


> I'm always in search of the perfect parts to build a Seiko Field Watch mod. This is one I recently finished and sold. It uses the Seiko SNKM45 as the base watch and Mk II dial and hands. I brushed the polished bezel and sides.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That job looks top-notch.

I've got my reservations on the Dagaz dial because of their proprietary 95% C1 / 5% C3 lume mixture that's usually quite disappointing.

Wondering if anyone has had any firsthand experience with the Dagaz (or even the Yobokies) 12/24h dial.


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Seiko 6159 Mod, with yobokies mod


----------



## Handikin_Setiawan (May 1, 2014)

Slim724 said:


> Seiko Flightmaster SNA411 Mod
> 
> I bought my Seiko Flightmaster about 9 years ago and it had developed a thick nasty fog inside the crystal. I also always thought that this model would look a lot more legible with all white hands since the alarm, running seconds, hour and minute hands are silver/chromed and were really only legible to me at certain angles in the right light. Since I didn't wear it anymore due to the foggy crystal and I was going to be opening it up anyways I decided to proceed with the hands modification.
> 
> ...


I like it a lot! Where did you buy the hands?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

calebk said:


> That job looks top-notch.
> 
> I've got my reservations on the Dagaz dial because of their proprietary 95% C1 / 5% C3 lume mixture that's usually quite disappointing.
> 
> Wondering if anyone has had any firsthand experience with the Dagaz (or even the Yobokies) 12/24h dial.


Actually.... 

Lume shot of one I just sold yesterday. It's not gonna wow you on thin applications like this, but I have no problems with Dagaz lume.










Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McHaggis (Jun 12, 2015)

Yeap , I have this dial on my mod what do you want to know?


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Handikin_Setiawan said:


> I like it a lot! Where did you buy the hands?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thank you, the hands came from a non working donor movement I bought off of eBay for about $25. It took quite a long time to find one with hands that I liked and that appeared similar in appearance


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Raydius said:


> Dismantled my silver turtle mod and reverted it back to a lightly modded 773.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love to see more pics of that watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nickosx (Jan 30, 2017)

m.and said:


> I'm always in search of the perfect parts to build a Seiko Field Watch mod. This is one I recently finished and sold. It uses the Seiko SNKM45 as the base watch and Mk II dial and hands. I brushed the polished bezel and sides.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great, was the build costly ?

You may have inspired me to have a go.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

srexy said:


> That looks superb! - does it have an NE15 movement in it also?


Nope, I just used an NE15 hr wheel, which is taller in the center, because it seemed for appropriate, considering that one won't ever have the day functionality.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Raydius said:


> Dismantled my silver turtle mod and reverted it back to a lightly modded 773.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what dial were you using in the Silver one? or do you remember a page you might have other pics?


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> what dial were you using in the Silver one? or do you remember a page you might have other pics?


I forget the name of the brand, but they sell on ebay




























Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ah ok, do remember seeing that. =)

thanks!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

srexy said:


> Go white - I had a black date wheel with my Blumo mod and I think it looked weird.


 I popped it in to try on an SNK809 (my first mod!). I'm waiting on hands still, so I'll try it this way to see what I think. If I don't like it I'll order an 803 and use this one for a different mod. Problem is, I want the Dagaz A-type flieger, but think it needs the white date window since the indices are missing by the date window. If I go white here, I'll have to pick a different dial to use on this watch. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I am considering an snzf17 to mod but the bezel inserts are limited. Is there an aftermarket bezel that will accept 007 inserts? Searching yields 1million results based on those common terms.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

idvsego said:


> I am considering an snzf17 to mod but the bezel inserts are limited. Is there an aftermarket bezel that will accept 007 inserts? Searching yields 1million results based on those common terms.


Dagaz has one, and only one - in midnight blue.
And several chapter rings - all of them a little weird.

It is baffling to me why there aren't more choices, given how popular this model is.
I myself have several that I would modify immediately if parts were available.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Dagaz has one, and only one - in midnight blue.
> And several chapter rings - all of them a little weird.
> 
> It is baffling to me why there aren't more choices, given how popular this model is.
> I myself have several that I would modify immediately if parts were available.


Yeah, that is disappointing. I like the Skx but I want a crown at 3 for this project and I already have an snzh.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

idvsego said:


> I am considering an snzf17 to mod but the bezel inserts are limited. Is there an aftermarket bezel that will accept 007 inserts? Searching yields 1million results based on those common terms.


DLW has some nice ceramic selections. The stealth one almost made me purchase a snzf.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> DLW has some nice ceramic selections. The stealth one almost made me purchase a snzf.


A little more than I wanted to spend but ceramic so I understand. That might work out. Appreciate it!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I popped it in to try on an SNK809 (my first mod!). I'm waiting on hands still, so I'll try it this way to see what I think. If I don't like it I'll order an 803 and use this one for a different mod. Problem is, I want the Dagaz A-type flieger, but think it needs the white date window since the indices are missing by the date window. If I go white here, I'll have to pick a different dial to use on this watch. Decisions, decisions...


Pic doesn't seem to be working. Here is another one. How does the black date wheel look? I like that it doesn't stand out like white, and the color is close enough that you have to look really close to notice. Any more opinions?


----------



## Nickosx (Jan 30, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Pic doesn't seem to be working. Here is another one. How does the black date wheel look? I like that it doesn't stand out like white, and the color is close enough that you have to look really close to notice. Any more opinions?
> 
> View attachment 10973218


Looks nice dude, I think if it were white then it wouldn't suit the watch; Subtlety.


----------



## Nickosx (Jan 30, 2017)

Forgot to ask, is it pretty straightforward to swap the face? Where did it come from?


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Not a hugely complicated one.... Snk809 with a polished case and an Esslinger 30x1.5mm sapphire.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

pyddet said:


> Not a hugely complicated one.... Snk809 with a polished case and an Esslinger 30x1.5mm sapphire.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I feel like I've seen this watch before. I like it.

Sent from my eyePhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

View attachment 10978594







SRP775 with Patina.....


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

brawijaya80 said:


> View attachment 10978594
> View attachment 10978618
> 
> SRP775 with Patina.....


How much extra did that cost?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

This started life as an SKX171 and had the following mods courtesy of North East Watch Works. 
-NH35a hacking/handwinding movement
-Signed crown compatible with new movement
-Domed sapphire
-Ti Samurai hands
-Tuna style bezel (from Harold)
-Lumed sapphire bezel insert (Duarte now has these)
-Strapcode Super Oyster

Watch achieved the unique look that I wanted. Sort of a Seiko version of a Seadweller, but make the watch look like it could have came off a Seiko production line. Realize I have way to much $$ sunk into this mod and could never recoupe half of it, but it is pressure tested and ready to go into permanent beater duty.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Just finished up. Yobokies's dial, Dagaz hands, bad printed skx chapter ring (to be changed later) , Crystaltimes coin bezel, Crystaltimes domed sapphire, DLW ceramic mil-sub bezel insert. Drunkart canvas.

Anyone know where I can source a copper chapter ring?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

dnslater said:


> This started life as an SKX171 and had the following mods courtesy of North East Watch Works.
> -NH35a hacking/handwinding movement
> -Signed crown compatible with new movement
> -Domed sapphire
> ...


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Nickosx said:


> Forgot to ask, is it pretty straightforward to swap the face? Where did it come from?


You asking me? I thought it was pretty easy, but I have done a bit of DIY stuff before.


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

Seiko mod I had done by Duarte. Still waiting for it to arrive, very excited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

couple new 22mm straps this week, on the current favorite:








Maratec 'mil' (though, i wish they'd make NATOs in this red, because i love the material)








WatchGecko tropic


----------



## jinugi39 (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

jinugi39 said:


> View attachment 11003202


Need more pics of this!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

jinugi39 said:


> View attachment 11003202


Nice!!

What at strap is that?


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

I finally have the right dial & hand combo for me.







Thinking about swapping the movement to either NH35 or NH36.
Do either use the stem from 7s36? Trimming a stem down kinda scares me because if it can be screwed up, I will.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

7s36 crown won't work. Your best bet is to see if you can find one from another 4R35/6 watch or a SARB033/035 which will


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Capt Obvious said:


> I finally have the right dial & hand combo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think 7s26 stems work with Nh35 movements, I tried it once and didnt work, although the Nh35 stems work on 7s26 movements.

follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Capt Obvious said:


> either NH35 or NH36.
> Do either use the stem from 7s36? *Trimming a stem down* kinda scares me because if it can be screwed up, I will.


Trimming isn't the main problem.

7S stem is not cut/designed to turn to wind the NH (or 4R) movement.
But it will work to change the time though. Just no winding.

NH stems "work" in a 7S movement - change the time, date - but that's all, since the 7S are not windable anyway.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

New mods. More photos to come.









Sinn SKX. Dagaz dial, chapter ring, Ofrei hands, not sure about seconds, perhaps Dagaz ploprof? I didn't get the Sinn look until making this, now I _love_ it!!









BB blue SKX. Dagaz hands, dial, chapter ring. Dagaz superdome sapphire and matching bezel insert.









Minidiver SNKK case, SKX009 dial, Ploprof hands (dragonshrowd) This is a no-fail mod. Everybody who sees it loves it!









Minidiver, SNZF14 dial SNXH hands. Honestly no idea which case, other than random Seiko 5 parts... I think this one looks great!


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

This one came out particularly well...




























SKX, Dagaz dial, hands, chapter ring, bezel insert, Murphy coin-edge bezel, Crystaltimes sapphire with stock profile, Strapcode Super Jubilee.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

The movement will come with a stem, and the SNZG crown is threaded, so you can easily replace the stem in the stock crown - unlike any of the screw down Seiko crowns I have seen. Just trim it a bit longer than the stock one. I like the crown to have a just a little more clearance for handwinding anyway.



Capt Obvious said:


> I finally have the right dial & hand combo for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Is that a Yobokies bezel?



dnslater said:


>


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

srexy said:


> Is that a Yobokies bezel?


Yes, his Tuna style, which is now adopted for SKX series.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

dnslater said:


> Yes, his Tuna style, which is now adopted for SKX series.


Looks really good. Nice mod!


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



subterfuge said:


> The movement will come with a stem, and the SNZG crown is threaded, so you can easily replace the stem in the stock crown - unlike any of the screw down Seiko crowns I have seen. Just trim it a bit longer than the stock one. I like the crown to have a just a little more clearance for handwinding anyway.


So if I wanted to change the movement in my SKX 171, what would be seen as an upgrade, and what would I need to buy? A new stem and seperate crown? And who would be best for me to source them from if I'm in Sydney?

Thanks guys.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

Started as an SNE107P2 solar quartz diver on the wave 20mm rubber. Since then I swapped for the coin edge SE3050 bezel from Dave Murphy, a fully lumed SKX007 bezel insert from watchguy72 and a seiko monster bracelet.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been toying with this SKX007 idea for years now and need to buy a dial and see how/if I can make this happen.

Here's my mockup.

Thoughts?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



JC731 said:


> Started as an SNE107P2 solar quartz diver on the wave 20mm rubber. Since then I swapped for the coin edge SE3050 bezel from Dave Murphy, a fully lumed SKX007 bezel insert from watchguy72 and a seiko monster bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job, Didn't know this model had an SKX compatible bezel. I have a spare 009 Bezel and insert........ hmmmm.

I also used this lumed insert on a recent mod. Lume is far better than I expected.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



dnslater said:


> Nice job, Didn't know this model had an SKX compatible bezel. I have a spare 009 Bezel and insert........ hmmmm.
> 
> I also used this lumed insert on a recent mod. Lume is far better than I expected.


Only the insert will fit, the bezel needs to be the specific Murphy one. I almost bought a sne107 to do something similar but the stock bezels can be hard to take off!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jinugi39 (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

-bronze TST from John B with drilled lugs and sterilized case back for good measure. John is a true craftsman

-NH36 with SARB059 crown

-super dome crystal and insert and gloss black chapter ring, all from Dagaz

-bezel courtesy of Mr Murphy

-dial from an old 7009 and after market hands from eBay

-and SRP777 strap


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

A quick twofer with a fliver and an SKX PMGMT mod.

Edit - with photo this time - ty TapaTalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

PMMM


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Would love to see more pics of this......I just bought this dial and am adding it to an SKX, along with the stock second hand, Yobokies orange plongeur hour/minute hand combo......should be cool.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Would love to see more pics of this......I just bought this dial and am adding it to an SKX, along with the stock second hand, Yobokies orange plongeur hour/minute hand combo......should be cool.


----------



## charlaph (May 22, 2016)

Replaced the bezel on my Padi Turtle with a Seikostain coin edge, fitted a blue bezel insert, also from seikostain and finally the New Hope domed blue AR sapphire from...yep, seikostain.










The colour of the bezel insert is too bright. Before I fitted the crystal it was really jarring, but the blue AR on the crystal helps as it makes the dial seem brighter but it still only works in certain conditions. In sunlight it looks good, under incandescent lights it doesn't. So I'm on the lookout for an alternate bezel insert. If I can't find anything I like then I'll probably swap back to the original. I'm even tempted to try a black ceramic just for the hell of it, but it's an expensive experiment if it looks horrible.

Also finding it really hard to take decent photos of the crystal. I love it, it really adds depth to the watch and is easily worth the outlay, it makes a huge difference to the overall aesthetic. To anyone considering buying a dome crystal for this watch you should definitely do it. ASAP.


----------



## Mazubo (Jan 16, 2013)

lbovill said:


> SRP775 slightly domed sapphire and coin edge bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful specimen! Which band are you rocking?


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*



Mazubo said:


> Beautiful specimen! Which band are you rocking?


Thanks!

That's the BandRbands vintage rally

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Kudos for the attempt. But I too have had trouble with blue bezel inserts - most aftermarket versions are way too bright, idk why they do it like that.

And, what makes things more difficult, is that blue is such a temperamental color, that it is the hardest color to get along with when it comes to working with other shads of blue.

I always ended up using either a black insert if I had a blue dial, or a white dial, if I had a blue insert.



charlaph said:


> ...a blue bezel insert, also from seikostain. The colour of the bezel insert is *too bright*. Before I fitted the crystal it was really jarring, but the blue AR on the crystal helps as it makes the dial seem brighter but it still only works in certain conditions. In sunlight it looks good, under incandescent lights it doesn't. it. ASAP.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Full details please Tom!



Tomgbw said:


> View attachment 11063282
> 
> View attachment 11063298
> 
> ...


----------



## olavii (Dec 4, 2016)

Watch were in horrible condition when i found it. Tryin' now some different builds. Should i try red chapter ring also? Hardlex is gone soon when double domed sapphire arrives.


----------



## tonypisa (May 31, 2016)

JohnnyBaldJunior said:


> I've posted my Stargate mod before, but I bought one of the new bezels from Harold (Yobokies) so I thought I'd share it.
> It's a shame the insert size is different than an SKX insert...this style is currently the only one available...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I emailed Harold about this, and he replied that he would have a pepsi insert ready in about a month from now. Am definitely going to order the bezel and pepsi!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

srexy said:


> Full details please Tom!


Its a SKX007 with MM300 dial and hands, blue sapphire, coin edge Dave Murphy, solid oyster strapcode

and this was a Sumo. MM300 dial and hands and ceramic insert


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*

6309 Tuna










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

haven't posted the PMMM in a while:


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I was busy today...

Hands are from Dagaz, I relumed them with Noctilumina g15f to mach the greenish Shogun indices. It turned out better than I expected, almost perfect match day/night view. You need to cut dial feet and eyeball the alignment.

















And my Feiko build from a Sharkey. First of all the guy who designed this case made sure that you can not add day wheel. It is almost impossible, it took me about 3 hours to figure out. First you need to change the movement to NH36. NH35a does not accept day wheel. Alignment of the case is different than Seikos so it is not a 1:1 replica it is a Homage . I needed to separate the day wheel from its gear and stick back again to align in correct position. Also cut the dial feet and aligned it with double sided tape. Hands were too green so I relumed them with Noctilumina b17f which glows blue but its day color is very good match with skx dial. Also relumed the bezel triagnle to complete green/blue theme.

So in short, forget the day wheel and get a date only dial if you are planning to mod a Sharkey sbbn15 homage. I feel older after a lot of stressful work which supposed to be fun.


----------



## fpwind (Apr 19, 2010)

dnslater said:


> Yes, his Tuna style, which is now adopted for SKX series.


This looks great. Any chance of a head on shot? I ordered one of these bezels last summer. It was lost in the mail and I've been unwilling to rebuy and pay a second time... But this is making me want to roll the dice again with Yobokies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> ...
> Hands are from Dagaz, I relumed them with Noctilumina g15f to mach the greenish Shogun indices. It turned out better than I expected, almost perfect match day/night view.
> ...
> Hands were too green so I relumed them with Noctilumina b17f which glows blue but its day color is very good match with skx dial. Also relumed the bezel triagnle to complete green/blue theme.
> ...


How's your experience working with the lume and binder from NoctiLumina? Is it easy to work with?


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

only if you can see


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Another Minidiver, SNKK87, SNZF17 dial, SNZH55 hands.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

calebk said:


> How's your experience working with the lume and binder from NoctiLumina? Is it easy to work with?


It is not hard if you can catch the perfect blend which is hard to do each time. I tends to spread unwanted areas most of the time, but once you catch the mix it is easy and clean if you have a steady hand.

Color is too green for the green glowing lume. Blue one is a bit better it look almost like skx lume. Green glows as strong as C3 with initial charge, blue one is not as strong but it is as strong as skx lume with initial charge. Not tried how long they will last.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

SKX, Dagaz dial, Ofrei hands, murphy bezel


----------



## tweety (Dec 8, 2016)

An old 7002 workhorse just got a new life!

Dagaz navy blue dial, polished dialring, plongeur hands, pepsi bezel insert.








Here with the one that will remain original


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Here's my Seikient...





































It's an Orient Tri Star case and movement, a vintage Seiko 5 dial, and Esslinger hands. I was having a hard time finding a 70s Seiko that I liked, so I decided to build one. Plus, having a day pusher is cool.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

A simple mod, just hands swap









follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I've done this swap before with a black dial and called it the "Sinnex Engineer".

An eBay opportunity has made possible the same swap, this time in deep-snot-green'
Here is my "Kleenex Engineer":









And together:

















Donor watch before swap:









Here's what it looks like now:









Timex calls this case the "Military Field" and the dial the "T-Retro".
So should it be called the "T-Metro"?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's a shot I find very interesting from a modder's perspective:









Three different cases with the same dial in all three.

Size: 40mm, 38mm, 41.5mm

Scout case on left with a black gasket ring.
T-Retro case in middle.
Military Field case on right.

Personally, I really like the one in the middle.
The one on the left has a vintage kind of vibe.
And I'm not sure what to make of the one on the right with
military time on the bezel and a flat case between the lugs...


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> SKX, Dagaz dial, Ofrei hands, murphy bezel


That reminds me a lot of the Momentum Steelix. Nicely done.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Still love my yellow turtle










@noormaniart | www.noormania.com


----------



## SlashIROC (Nov 20, 2015)

I don't think I've ever posted it on here since i received it back in August. This is my Fifty Five Fathoms Modded SNZH59 PVD.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Swapped the white date wheel for a black.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

SRP773 test mule w/ skydome, custom bezel, yobokies chapter ring, dagaz lollipop M/H hands, chrono S hand- clipped, w/ the tip dotted orange.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Looks amazing Dude!



subterfuge said:


> SRP773 test mule w/ skydome, custom bezel, yobokies chapter ring, dagaz lollipop M/H hands, chrono S hand- clipped, w/ the tip dotted orange.
> View attachment 11114418
> View attachment 11114426


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Bummed this case is so damn small.
double dome sapphire
Yobokies dial and hands
Nh35 movement
Snzg crown


----------



## Ignaciob (Dec 28, 2016)

That's seriously different and cool.....


----------



## xman74 (Sep 16, 2012)

aahyuup said:


> Swapped the white date wheel for a black.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can I ask where you sourced the black date wheel?


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

Every time I view this thread... I have this urge of buying a pair to mod them into a couple watch to match up with my wife.
But totally clueless in modding.

and changing inserts makes the watch not as durable????


Any suggestion of which model is best for modding?

Criteria:
1. Automatic with hacking
2. with Screw down Crown.
3. Rubber Strap ... maybe 1 black 1 white? or Blue and Red better?
(would prefer original Seiko Rubber.Silicon Strap 

maybe change the second hand to those lightning ones?


----------



## need4speed (Nov 14, 2014)

This is my mod to my wife's snk


Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

Modding is not that difficult, you just need tool and patience.

Start with an sk007 and a 7s26, for both you will find zillions of parts and help.
Changing the insert doesn't change anything as long as you put the new one correctly



booest said:


> Every time I view this thread... I have this urge of buying a pair to mod them into a couple watch to match up with my wife.
> But totally clueless in modding.
> 
> and changing inserts makes the watch not as durable????
> ...


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

xman74 said:


> Can I ask where you sourced the black date wheel?


From a Seiko Snk809, they're $52 on Amazon. I put the white wheels in the 809 for a lighter dial mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Hi all! I will like to purchase a nh36/4r36 with stem and crown included. May I know how much will that cost? I did found one China based nh36 for around 20usd but I still need a crown.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

aahyuup said:


> From a Seiko Snk809, they're $52 on Amazon. I put the white wheels in the 809 for a lighter dial mod.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just wanna check, does the black wheel fits onto a 4r movement? Say a SRP775 to be specific.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm not sure to be honest. But I'm thinking no. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will chime in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## need4speed (Nov 14, 2014)

Skx009 with sapphire and a new bezel insert


Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## jinugi39 (Feb 14, 2011)

Upgraded skx with Seiko president bracelet..


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

CharlieSanders said:


> Just wanna check, does the black wheel fits onto a 4r movement? Say a SRP775 to be specific.


Yes - the 7S day/date is the same for the 4R. If you transfer the hour wheel & quickset gear, the day can be adapted to the 6R15 as well.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Nothing super-special, but I already love it. Mod is a stock SNK, domed mineral and blued second hand from Esslinger, and a lightly brushed case. Here, it's wearing a Timex style leather strap from JPL with a generic deployant.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan1524 (Feb 13, 2017)

Not exactly a mod, but I repaired the fallen-off window trim, and re-aligned the chapter ring. Not bad, although I made a slight mess of it.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

jinugi39 said:


> Upgraded skx with Seiko president bracelet..
> 
> View attachment 11123314


I think the 777 dial in an SKX case is a good thing....mine is being installed as we speak, with a few more mods 

Looks great.

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

Hands, bezel insert, and double dome sapphire crystal from DLW. Bezel from Yobokies. Strapcode oyster. Assembled by Mark Coffman.


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

Keye Skware said:


> Hands, bezel insert, and double dome sapphire crystal from DLW. Bezel from Yobokies. Strapcode oyster. Assembled by Mark Coffman.
> 
> View attachment 11132162


 That's one Bad-Ass looking watch.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Does anyone know the dimensions of the new turtle bezel inserts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Keye Skware said:


> View attachment 11132162


A couple more pics from different angles and further distance???


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

SKX, Murphy coin-edge, black day/date, 173 dial, dragonshrowd hands.


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

8926, dome mineral glass, BSHT dial, SNZ hands, green bezel insert


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Don't recall if I posted this before, so here goes.
Really enjoyed wearing this today.
Blasted case, with a domed sapphire, leftover hands, and Yobokies dial.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Simple mod


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

spdu4ia said:


> Simple mod


The stock second hand is sooo much better with those hands - great choice

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## jrtoyman (Dec 18, 2016)

spdu4ia said:


> Simple mod


Very nice! 
That is what I want to do on my mod project for the hands too and changing the bezel into the "long shark" I ordered from dr. seikostain.
I just had to find time to get it done.


----------



## Rosenberg (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry if this isn't the best place to post this, but it seemed more appropriate than starting a new thread. I'm looking for some recommendations on where to get an skx007 modded. I have had a couple completed before by the same place, but I haven't necessarily been happy with the results and I'm looking to move on for the next one. I know there are others out there who can do it and I figured nobody would know better than you guys. Please PM me if you can help. (Also looking for recommendations on replacement dials with great lume) thanks in advance.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Lil' miss sunshine...


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Seiko SNK795 with Dagaz dial, & hands. SKX date wheel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Richieboone (Mar 12, 2017)

very cool.


----------



## Richieboone (Mar 12, 2017)

tes nice and clean,


----------



## sender (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here => Seiko Presage SSA 303 and SARX 019 enamel*

I thought I was done collecting with Seiko Padi as addition two 2nd gen Monsters and Steinharts.

But AD brought my attention to limited addition presage ssa 303 with power reserve he was getting in ...monochrome watches gave it a stellar review
......than I found a new old stock enamel 3 hand version of what is announced at Basel 2017 for release in September 
SARX 019.......


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Brushed SNK case, SKX 007 dial, Dagaz Snowflake and Esslinger seconds hands, domed mineral, cheap rubber deployant. I call it the SNKX008.





































De-branded 8926 with Dagaz dial and Mercedes hands.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

My 'new' Rally Diver 

I haven't touched my modding tools in a long while and thought it would be good to change things up. I've been collecting a few parts over the past months for one of my 'fantasy' builds and now the parts are complete. What was not clear was which base watch to use as this look I had in mind was good for both the SNZH and the SKX (well actually I think even the Turtle). No nice photos yet but here's a quick 'n dirty photo:










I wanted a blue aviator lance second but couldn't be bothered at this time to do some painting. Besides, I quite like this particular second hand and wanted to try it. So far, I can't stop staring at it! I think the design elements I picked out really go together on this one. Btw it us the only modern looking watch in my watch box so its also a good change.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

SKX Dagaz parts: Arctic Sea Explorer (wave) Dial, Mercedes superluminova hands, Ocean bezel insert, brushed chapter ring, domed sapphire, and Murphy coin bezel. Oyster solid link bracelet. 
Just finished it up yesterday. Really enjoying this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

Rosenberg said:


> Sorry if this isn't the best place to post this, but it seemed more appropriate than starting a new thread. I'm looking for some recommendations on where to get an skx007 modded. I have had a couple completed before by the same place, but I haven't necessarily been happy with the results and I'm looking to move on for the next one. I know there are others out there who can do it and I figured nobody would know better than you guys. Please PM me if you can help. (Also looking for recommendations on replacement dials with great lume) thanks in advance.


Where are you located? If you are in the states, look up Mark Coffman on Instagram (@markcoffman). He should be able to do most mod work.

As far as replacement dials with great lume go, you're going to find it hard to beat Seiko's proprietary lume but look out for any dials that have C3, and the lume surface area is large (i.e. if it's just small lumed numerals, don't expect it to glow like SKX007 lume plots).


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*

I change watch faces like other people change straps I think.... 6105 soxa?









Makes me want to buy a second one just for the cool case shape for modding

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



nikbrown said:


> I change watch faces like other people change straps I think.... 6105 soxa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sharkey? Looks great. I'm thinking about modding mine sometime soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



BRad704 said:


> Sharkey? Looks great. I'm thinking about modding mine sometime soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea such an awesome case... a great value and awesome vintage feel with a solid modern movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will1970 (Jan 12, 2014)

Seiko BFK mod thin hands and red second hand









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey all you Master Modders.... I have a generic question for conversation.

How do you clean the inside of a crystal after you've installed it? I can never seem to get every smudge, every speck and every foggy area off the inside of the crystals after a mod.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

There is no way to clean completely unless you have a "clean room". I used pecpads, eclipse luquid and sensor klear pen which are basically my dslr sensor cleaning kit, no success. Now I just use a good quality glass cleaning cloth and not look so close(Also if you look so close you will notice that every crystal has imperfections). You can use lint roller on the cloth to remove specs before cleaning the glass.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

I know this is a franken mod but I'm really enjoying the vintage look of this combo. Aftermarket high quality 6105 dial and handset, sharkey sbbn015, yobokies engraved insert.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

nikbrown said:


> I know this is a franken mod but I'm really enjoying the vintage look of this combo. Aftermarket high quality 6105 dial and handset, sharkey sbbn015, yobokies engraved insert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How's the lume? Reluming the aftermarket dials is a pain.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> How's the lume? Reluming the aftermarket dials is a pain.


Pretty solid on this one... this is my second 6105 dial... the first one I got off eBay was just slightly green tinged paint 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

I've been waiting for this, my first custom modded Seiko, to show up for over two-and-a-half months. And, considering that I had to spec the parts & finishes sight unseen, I'm enormously happy with how it turned out. In the shots here, the watch is on an Erika's Originals Black Ops MN strap with Brass PVD hardware. The strap arrived on the same day as the watch, so I think they were meant to be together. ;-) This is my first experience with one of Erika's straps and, though it took a few minutes to get the fit just right, because it has elastic in it and therefore gives, it's the most comfortable strap I've worn.

For those interested in the nitty gritty of the mod, my intent going into it was to create a poor man's GMT. I travel fairly frequently for work, so I wanted a watch with dual time zone capability, but didn't want to pay out the nose for it. I saw James Stacey's modded SKX007 with a 12-hour bezel insert, which delivered exactly the functionality I was looking for, and that led me to Harold at Yobokies.

I should note that another goal was to keep the aesthetic of the watch true to its roots as a Seiko diver-in other words, I wasn't trying to make a Rolex GMT-Master II on the cheap. After quite a bit of back-and-forth and Photoshopping on my part, I came up with this spec...

- Base watch: Seiko SKX171 (I already had an SKX009 and liked the indexes and black day/date wheels of the SKX171)
- Bezel: Yobokies "Baby Tuna" style
- Bezel Insert: Yobokies 12-hour "GMT"
- Hands: Stock, save for a Yobokies Vostok-style seconds hand
- Crown: Seiko signed SARB

The case & bezel were bead blasted by Yobokies, while the bezel insert & crown were polished. All of those parts were then DLCed in black.

About mid-way through the process, I decided I wanted to upgrade the movement as well, and was lucky enough to get connected to Duarte at NEWATCHWORKS.com, who supplied an SII NE15 movement, along with the compatible stem & the signed SARB crown cited above. Because this would be my second SKX, meaning I wouldn't necessarily be wearing it every day, I wanted to be able to hand-wind it-that was the primary reason I went for the movement upgrade.

Duarte did the final assembly & was just all-around awesome to work with. I can't recommend him highly enough & plan to send any watches in need of service his way in the future. The Yobokies bezel has a bit of play & is not quite as "snicket-y" as the stock Seiko bezel, but the functionality is exactly what I was looking for. In this photo, I have the hands set to my home time and the bezel set to reflect the time in Tokyo.

It all ended up costing a lot more than I had intended, but I just love the finished product. Please don't hesitate to shoot any questions or feedback my way!













*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*​


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> How do you clean the inside of a crystal after you've installed it?


At my disposal I have: 
- a clean room
- an aqueous clean line
- a vapor degreaser
- pure compressed air and nitrogen with corona discharge
- 5 different types of inspection lighting
- 7 different surface inspection scopes
- And I even some glass factories (Corning, Schott, etc...) in my Rolodex.

But you don't need any of them to clean your glass.

Hot water, dish soap, clean lint free-cloth, clean lint-free swab, bright focused light, dark background and magnification.

Use hot water and dish soap to clean the inside of the case 3 times.
Then rinse thoroughly but do not touch the crystal.
Find a place with still air - my kitchen at 1:00 am is great.
Fill a glass with hot water and then, while holding the crystal vertical, slow-draw it out of the water so the meniscus takes all the water with it.
Blot the excess water from the case without touching the inside of the crystal.
Set up bright light just off-axis from a dark background so you can look through crystal without being blinded.
Use magnification and swabs to clean any lint - if you see residue/deposits start over with dish soap.
(sometimes, I use a butter knife with a wrap of T-shirt as a "swab".)

Clean glass is very reactive and attracts contaminants through many different mechanisms.
Get it assembled ASAP.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> Hey all you Master Modders.... I have a generic question for conversation.
> 
> How do you clean the inside of a crystal after you've installed it? I can never seem to get every smudge, every speck and every foggy area off the inside of the crystals after a mod.


Clean/new Rodico, lint free polish cloth & canned air. And then get that movement in asap. That's what's been working best for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Very cool


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks y'all. I've been trying Rodico and clean cloths but always seem to end up with something on there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

The finish on this is still holding up well.


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

edotkim said:


> View attachment 11181082
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for this, my first custom modded Seiko, to show up for over two-and-a-half months. And, considering that I had to spec the parts & finishes sight unseen, I'm enormously happy with how it turned out. In the shots here, the watch is on an Erika's Originals Black Ops MN strap with Brass PVD hardware. The strap arrived on the same day as the watch, so I think they were meant to be together. ;-) This is my first experience with one of Erika's straps and, though it took a few minutes to get the fit just right, because it has elastic in it and therefore gives, it's the most comfortable strap I've worn.
> ...


congratulations, it looks really impressive! Yes Duarte is a very noce pereon to work with, he assembled my first ever skx as well. As for the erikas strap, i have the olive version and yes its an amazing strap and the most comfortable ive ever had. Enjoy your new creation and wear it in good health my friend!


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

edotkim said:


> View attachment 11181082
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for this, my first custom modded Seiko, to show up for over two-and-a-half months. And, considering that I had to spec the parts & finishes sight unseen, I'm enormously happy with how it turned out. In the shots here, the watch is on an Erika's Originals Black Ops MN strap with Brass PVD hardware. The strap arrived on the same day as the watch, so I think they were meant to be together. ;-) This is my first experience with one of Erika's straps and, though it took a few minutes to get the fit just right, because it has elastic in it and therefore gives, it's the most comfortable strap I've worn.
> ...


congratulations, it looks really impressive! Yes Duarte is a very noce pereon to work with, he assembled my first ever skx as well. As for the erikas strap, i have the olive version and yes its an amazing strap and the most comfortable ive ever had. Enjoy your new creation and wear it in good health my friend!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

aahyuup said:


> Clean/new Rodico, lint free polish cloth & canned air. And then get that movement in asap. That's what's been working best for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My methods too. Plus my eyesight isnt what it used to be which helps.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

And on the other end of the color wheel...







dagaz hands and a hirsch pure strap. Happy spring break!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Sharkey case, yobokies dial-hands


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Kinesis said:


> And on the other end of the color wheel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome I love that dial with those hands. I just picked up modded SKX007J with those hands and may add that dial to complete the look.

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

skylinegtr_34, question for you (or anyone else that may know). Did you have to use dial dots for this mod or did the dial posts line up correctly with the movement? I'm curious because the crown on these watches is slightly past 4, whereas the crown is just before 4 on watches that these dials are designed for.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

jr81 said:


> skylinegtr_34, question for you (or anyone else that may know). Did you have to use dial dots for this mod or did the dial posts line up correctly with the movement? I'm curious because the crown on these watches is slightly past 4, whereas the crown is just before 4 on watches that these dials are designed for.


You have to break off the dial pins and use dots, yes. I just finished the same process on the watch below.

And she's a little ugly, but she's the first nh35a powered, hacking and handwinding 7002 that ive ever seen... And I'm damn proud. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

jr81 said:


> skylinegtr_34, question for you (or anyone else that may know). Did you have to use dial dots for this mod or did the dial posts line up correctly with the movement? I'm curious because the crown on these watches is slightly past 4, whereas the crown is just before 4 on watches that these dials are designed for.


It does not line-up you have to use dial dots. Date lines-up good enough. Also when you screw down the case-back it touches the movement ring and slightly turns the movement which messes up the alignment. Either you have to trim small protruded plastic parts on the movement ring or you have the take into account that movement while installing the dial.


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

Figured as much. Thanks guys.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

New project about to begin.


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*



undertheradar said:


> New project about to begin.


Where did you get the case? And how much?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> New project about to begin.


I love this. I have one wish....that bezel has amazing, but I wish they tapered down like Submariner bezels do....it would fit better with the theme of the watch case, in my eyes. Everything has a taper downward except the bezel. To me that makes it look too tall.

I know that is *entirely* subjective and many will disagree, just stating my preference.

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Another dial swap from the lonely world of Timex mods.

The Waterbury Indigloflieger:

















Probably going to paint the hands black.

Donors:


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Project SKX777 is complete!

Project SKX777

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4101962&share_type=t









David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

My SBBN033 has some very subtle mods by the standards here but it has the look I was after.

Crystal Times sapphire crystal with blue AR coating.








Replaced the original "X" crown with the older style "S" crown.















The End Mill bracelet is fitted with a Marinemaster ratcheting clasp.








And the rubber strap had the plain looking original buckle swapped out for a more upmarket looking Seiko offering, slightly "Dremeled" to accept a wider tang and fitted with a Marathon 20mm spring bar with end pieces that extend fully through the sides of the buckle.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

J Springs case and bracelet, SKX 009 dial, 7s26, Hardlex crystal, chopped 8926 hand set. The gaskets were bone dry and stretched, so new gaskets were installed front and back.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Someone asked where the other half of the above dial swap is.
The 2 have to share a crown at the moment, so here's the other one with the wrong crown:

































Haven't named it yet.
Thinking of:
A Trip to Connecticut (Waterbury Expedition)
The Firebolt Expedition (Due to the Tachymeter and Telemeter)


----------



## idnam (Dec 19, 2015)

24k skx mod


----------



## idnam (Dec 19, 2015)

was waiting for crown...complete with ne15 movement


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

idnam said:


> 24k skx mod


Yobokies Big Grip bezel?

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Project SKX777
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4101962&share_type=t









David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## idnam (Dec 19, 2015)

another 24k


----------



## idnam (Dec 19, 2015)

skx in white


----------



## idnam (Dec 19, 2015)

love the skx case!! i wanted a marine master...but I have big hands with small wrists...and the real skx was like a chunk of metal on my wrist...not comfortable...so I built a skx marine master with a 6r15..marine master clasp...ceramic bezel insert


----------



## idnam (Dec 19, 2015)

daily wear skx marinmaster....ne15


----------



## idnam (Dec 19, 2015)

another daily wear skx


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My 6309 6105 mod


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Project SKX777
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4101962&share_type=t
> 
> 
> ...


Very, very nice. I like the bezel. And I'm surprised how much I like the black hands on a black dial.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

His name is Ridwan and he's from Indonesia. He machines them on a manual mill.
My cost was roughly $450 including a matching chapter ring.



nikbrown said:


> Where did you get the case? And how much?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Dec1968 said:


> I love this. I have one wish....that bezel has amazing, but I wish they tapered down like Submariner bezels do....it would fit better with the theme of the watch case, in my eyes. Everything has a taper downward except the bezel. To me that makes it look too tall.
> 
> I know that is *entirely* subjective and many will disagree, just stating my preference.
> 
> David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


That bezel is what does it for me....love everything about it. It's big and chunky and easy to grip. I agree though...everyone has their own opinions. 
i will likely be ordering a knurled bezel to match the crown...just to switch it up now and again.

Making some progress. Waiting on a crystal gasket, bezel spring, and ceramic/umber insert.










Also have a few different straps coming, but most excited about this.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Dec1968 said:


> David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


Bravo! That is a well thought out mod! :-!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

XX


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Project SKX777
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4101962&share_type=t
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really awesome! I never thought I might want a seiko... but it's really growing on me!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

C4L18R3 said:


> Bravo! That is a well thought out mod! :-!


Thank you

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



C4L18R3 said:


> Bravo! That is a well thought out mod! :-!


It was a long plan to get here....lol

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

gerrit75 said:


> Looks really awesome! I never thought I might want a seiko... but it's really growing on me!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


You should get one and do this 

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## gerrit75 (Aug 12, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> You should get one and do this
> 
> David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


I think I will! Are the third party dials? I would like to get rid of day/date...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

A "mod" in action.. while wearing an altered Seiko. ;-)

Bead lasted case, Razor bracelet, Seikostain Shark bezel, Dagaz dial / insert / chapter ring, and OEM hands


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

gerrit75 said:


> I think I will! Are the third party dials? I would like to get rid of day/date...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Yes. Getting a no date dial is harder to find than date only, but check Yobokies and Dagaz first for direct fit dials. After that, you can get a dial to fit that isn't made for a Seiko movement, but you have to clip the dial feet.

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## RLmagic (Mar 18, 2017)

New to modding and new to this forum. Learned a lot from this thread and got plenty of inspiration. Outstanding


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 11218546
> View attachment 11218554


A very mechanical looking watch.
Could be an actor's signature timepiece in a sci-fi action flick.

That dial gets used like a dirty &*!#$ by modders, but you've made it respectable.
And I usually don't care for the Razor Bracelet, as it seems more at home when combined with turquoise stones.
But, combined with that shark bezel, the whole thing takes on a transformer-like seriousness.

I am impressed - it's unique and the sum is more than the parts.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> A very mechanical looking watch.
> Could be an actor's signature timepiece in a sci-fi action flick.
> 
> That dial gets used like a dirty &*!#$ by modders, but you've made it respectable.
> ...


Why, theng-Q, cayabo.
Your very professional reviewer-like review makes me feel as though I sang the Rigoletto at the Met last night. ;-)


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

cayabo said:


> A very mechanical looking watch.
> Could be an actor's signature timepiece in a sci-fi action flick.
> 
> That dial gets used like a dirty &*!#$ by modders, but you've made it respectable.
> ...


That's a seriously badass looking mod!


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

Sapphire, minutes and hours from SNZF17


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Why, theng-Q, cayabo.
> Your very professional reviewer-like review makes me feel as though I sang the Rigoletto at the Met last night. ;-)


Oh, I could go on... let me grab the mic:









The way the blasted finish on the case appears to be the same as on the bracelet.
The shark ring and bracelets' purposefulness justifying their ridiculousness.
The restraint shown in putting in a clean chapter ring. And it matches the "metal" of the case and bracelet and ties the whole package together.
The white meatball and the white pip echoing and reinforcing each other.
The eye pleasing vertical line of red accents.

Vision, luck, gut instinct - don't care what made it happen, I like it.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey, 
Just noticed this pic on CT site, it's an ad of their bezel, but my question is about the insert.










Looks like omega style ceramic insert, does anyone recall the source?
Thanks


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Excellent combination - hands, dial, and strap - keep them coming!


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Excellent combination of hands, dial, and strap - Orange 6105 Soxa works!!



nikbrown said:


> I change watch faces like other people change straps I think.... 6105 soxa?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

The watch is impeccable - you say it's your first mod but clearly a lot of creative thought went into it.

Is that bezel insert ceramic?

Congratulations!



edotkim said:


> View attachment 11181082
> 
> 
> I've been waiting for this, my first custom modded Seiko, to show up for over two-and-a-half months. And, considering that I had to spec the parts & finishes sight unseen, I'm enormously happy with how it turned out. In the shots here, the watch is on an Erika's Originals Black Ops MN strap with Brass PVD hardware. The strap arrived on the same day as the watch, so I think they were meant to be together. ;-) This is my first experience with one of Erika's straps and, though it took a few minutes to get the fit just right, because it has elastic in it and therefore gives, it's the most comfortable strap I've worn.
> ...


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Awesome mods!

Send details (dial, bezel, bezel insert, PVD/cerakote, etc) please!

Some say modding such classics such as the 6105 is sacrilege. To each his own.

But your mods are a clear example of the creativity and reasons why modding is worth it!

Thanks for sharing!



murt13 said:


> The finish on this is still holding up well.
> View attachment 11190562


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Very nice mod!

On occasion, the watch will go nicely with a black strap to give it the stealth mode!



skylinegtr_34 said:


> Sharkey case, yobokies dial-hands


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Be proud!

I would just change the chapter ring! My two cents!



BRad704 said:


> You have to break off the dial pins and use dots, yes. I just finished the same process on the watch below.
> 
> And she's a little ugly, but she's the first nh35a powered, hacking and handwinding 7002 that ive ever seen... And I'm damn proud.
> 
> ...


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Very cool and classy mod!

The Mercedes hands and bezel insert work well with the dial!

Also, believe you put in a sapphire as well?

Great work!



Dec1968 said:


> Project SKX777 is complete!
> 
> Project SKX777
> 
> ...


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow!

I personally am not into gold/brass but you make it work wonderfully: classy leather strap and red accents from the dial and bezel insert = awesome watch!

Well done and thanks for sharing!



idnam said:


> 24k skx mod


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

This never gets old! Well done!



Sprint Veloce said:


> My 6309 6105 mod


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

What a happy couple!!

Did you put sapphire crystals on them? If not, the crystals look great.

Also, where did you get the strap for the 777?



timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 11217586
> 
> 
> XX


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I am trying to find a 12 hour bezel and so far I have only found a couple on yobokies. Anybody know of any more? Not particular about which watch it is for, I will buy whatever it fits, but Skx would be ideal since I have that now. Thanks


----------



## amazonis (Mar 5, 2015)

New SKX mods

Luminous Sapphire Bezel Insert from bluebirdives.com

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-P350 發送


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

paradiver said:


> Very cool and classy mod!
> 
> The Mercedes hands and bezel insert work well with the dial!
> 
> ...


Thank you and yes, a DLW double dome sapphire is installed.

David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## RLmagic (Mar 18, 2017)

Took a .012 thick 1 inch disc of argentium silver, epoxied it to the original dial (after sanding it down to the brass) on this SNZG15 and then did the engraving. The dial is just thin enough for the hour hand to clear but it's close. I blacked out the part of original brass dial thats still exposed on this one (the silver disk is orientated closer to the bottom, you can see the gap at noon). I think on the next one I'll polish that brass instead. Here's a short YouTube video of it.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

grand monster


----------



## cerialphreak (May 31, 2015)

I would email them and ask, they're usually quick to respond.



v1triol said:


> Hey,
> Just noticed this pic on CT site, it's an ad of their bezel, but my question is about the insert.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Well - - - blacked out the hands with some ink.
I definitely like the look better, but the workmanship sucks.
The ink is too shiny and reflects bluish black.
So, I'll have to find some matte black to spray on.

Anyone know what would be good (and thin)?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

cayabo said:


> Well - - - blacked out the hands with some ink.
> I definitely like the look better, but the workmanship sucks.
> The ink is too shiny and reflects bluish black.
> So, I'll have to find some matte black to spray on.
> ...


An airbrush and model paint might work.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

idvsego said:


> An airbrush and model paint might work.


I have an airbrush and a couple "matte black" paints, but they are too shiny.
So, does anyone know a specific paint?
I've seen Dagaz dials that have a clearcoat that is matte - maybe this is the way?


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Polished SNK809, 1.5x30 sapphire, polished rotor, sterile 27mm mineral in caseback, hands and dial from AJuiceT.

Dubbed: The Sinnko

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My 7002 Monster mod


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Steinhart ocean one bronze, eBay dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*

Sharkey sbbn015 with a movement swap to a nh36 (I also had to mod the day wheel) and a yobokies bezel insert and dial.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> grand monster
> 
> View attachment 11242514


Wow -love this. Details please! What model did you start with and what was done to it? Do want. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*








srp637 with Harold's chapter for srp tuna and chroma dox-A handset. The dial is from srp589 and a "little shine" was put on the shroud.
Edit-I couldn't live without minute ticks on the dial or chapter ring. Chapter with ticks isn't an option so I changed the dial.







I know, match indices and hands color. I have black Doxa hands but the chrome is effective in person...







I'll give them a chance..."it's a disease".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words! The finish on the bezel insert is one of the things that's most impressed me about Yobokies' work on this mod. It's stainless steel, but he gave it a high polish and then DLCed it, and, even in person, it has the gloss of ceramic (though, sadly, not the scratch resistance).

All the best,
Ernest


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

I'm not sold on the insert/crystal interface, but otherwise I'm pretty happy with how this one turned out.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

RogerP said:


> Wow -love this. Details please! What model did you start with and what was done to it? Do want. Thanks in advance.


it is a srp637

-trimmed the shroud lips with dremel
-bezel is etched by artificehoroworks
-dlw ceramic insert, relumed the triangle
-hands from srp585, cut the tip of the second hand and painted tip to red
-chapter ring's minute marks are partially removed


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Much better with the black chapter ring IMO.

Sadly I goobered up the keyless and the watch is stuck in time setting mode. I'll open it up tomorrow and fix it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ericcomposer72 (Mar 28, 2016)

Vintage Blancpain inspired:

Yobokies coin-edge bezel
Yobokies dial
Otto Frei H/M hands
Dagaz S hand

Does the strap look cheap? (spoiler: it is!)


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> it is a srp637
> 
> -trimmed the shroud lips with dremel
> -bezel is etched by artificehoroworks
> ...


Thanks - the results are just fantastic.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## idnam (Dec 19, 2015)

yabokies dial, ebay bezel insert, one second closer bezel, ne15 movement


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

SNZH55

Dagaz dial, hands, bezel insert. Crystal times double dome saffire crystal.


----------



## need4speed (Nov 14, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

idvsego said:


> I am trying to find a 12 hour bezel and so far I have only found a couple on yobokies. Anybody know of any more? Not particular about which watch it is for, I will buy whatever it fits, but Skx would be ideal since I have that now. Thanks


OSC - aka drseikostain - on eBay does quite a nice one.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

idnam said:


> yabokies dial, ebay bezel insert, one second closer bezel, ne15 movement


That bezel insert is glorious, bakelite looking!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Not a mod , but some small improvements of my TST (shown already) : 
yesterday received this great mesh from china for incredible 7 bucks , ok was the first trial for me, because normally I wear only rubber, natos ...
Excellent item for the buck .
The hands ( hour, Minute ) are now customized by me : painted and relumend. Its was a little bit tricky to match the colour of the dial lumina .
After some trials I decided to paint the hands with a grey-black composition. Glow ? No issue


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

DocTone said:


> Not a mod , but some small improvements of my TST (shown already) :
> yesterday received this great mesh from china for incredible 7 bucks , ok was the first trial for me, because normally I wear only rubber, natos ...
> Excellent item for the buck .
> The hands ( hour, Minute ) are now customized by me : painted and relumend. Its was a little bit tricky to match the colour of the dial lumina .
> ...


The hands look really good :-!

One comment, have you thought about rounding the edges off the lugs? I did this with my TST and much prefer the rounded ends compared to the sharp edges.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Its no good without a picture ;-)


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

pascs said:


> The hands look really good :-!
> 
> One comment, have you thought about rounding the edges off the lugs? I did this with my TST and much prefer the rounded ends compared to the sharp edges.


Thx ! 
Handmade was needed, because the prices for original tuna are absolutey overpriced meanwhile IMHO

Can you show me the Detail about this. Never had a look on this. 
(unfortunately I forgot to ask John to drill the lugs )
--_----------------------
Oh yeah, Looks pretty well.....have to be done -----thx for showing this 
Very nice Mod !

But not possible for my black one :-(

TST rules !


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Seiko SKX007 Piranha Mod 003 by Karan Madan, on Flickr


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

DocTone said:


> Thx !
> Handmade was needed, because the prices for original tuna are absolutey overpriced meanwhile IMHO
> 
> Can you show me the Detail about this. Never had a look on this.
> ...


The black is really nice too 

I did something a bit different for my black mod. This is a 7549-7009 golden tuna case, black shroud and crown, darth tuna bezel, 1000m 7C46 dial and 6306 hacking movement


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

pascs said:


> The black is really nice too
> 
> I did something a bit different for my black mod. This is a 7549-7009 golden tuna case, black shroud and crown, darth tuna bezel, 1000m 7C46 dial and 6306 hacking movement


This is a beauty.
Excellent and outstanding 
(This golden dial was and is one of my favorite ever. Classic and timeless. Maybe I would combine it with new golden tuna hands )


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just got my SKX007J back from Kevin (120). Love it.








Family pic









David - @alienswanted (Instagram)


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

DocTone said:


> This is a beauty.
> Excellent and outstanding
> (This golden dial was and is one of my favorite ever. Classic and timeless. Maybe I would combine it with new golden tuna hands )


Thanks

I picked up two of those dials from Cousins for very cheap but they are now obsolete again. I've just ordered a golden tuna gold marker chapter ring and I'm waiting to find the right gold border hands.


----------



## pdrsm (Jan 17, 2017)

Brand new and my first mod, made by Yobokies himself. SNZ with the FFF dial, hands and sapphire crystal



















I know it's kind of "common", but I'm very happy with it!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

7002 Navy Blue


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

Latest version in my quest for the perfect field watch build. This one features a sapphire crystal, NH-35 movement and larger crown.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*








MM lite? Tangerinemaster? Just another funkie-a$$ mod. SKX frame with srp589 dial, sumo hands, brush chapter w/ticks, Harold bezel insert(small #s), dagaz double dome crystal and that's it. I may upgrade this with mm300 hands if I can secure some, bolt it all to a 4r36 and then leave it alone.







^for reference only. No marinemaster was harmed during the making of this mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Latest family member!









follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

^nice! What make is the base watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes this is a Seiko, or at least it started out as one. : )


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Kinesis said:


> ^nice! What make is the base watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was the brown / coffee corguet watch

follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes this is a Seiko, or at least it started out as one. : )


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Kinesis said:


> MM lite? Tangerinemaster? Just another funkie-a$$ mod. SKX frame with srp589 dial, sumo hands, brush chapter w/ticks, Harold bezel insert(small #s), dagaz double dome crystal and that's it. I may upgrade this with mm300 hands if I can secure some, bolt it all to a 4r36 and then leave it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That... Is awesome.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

m.and said:


> Latest version in my quest for the perfect field watch build. This one features a sapphire crystal, NH-35 movement and larger crown.


What was the base watch for this build?


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

calebk said:


> What was the base watch for this build?


It was an SNKM57


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Sumo MM


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

J Springs case and bracelet.
Esslinger clasp
WatchMaterial.com 30x1.5 Sapphire
Dagaz dial and second hand
Unknown minute and second hands
7s26/Y676 movement.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow! Loving this. Whats the base watch ?



Derek N said:


> Yes this is a Seiko, or at least it started out as one. : )


----------



## Mt.B (Oct 18, 2016)

Mildly modded Sea Urchin, DD sapphire & ceramic insert from DLW


----------



## BaronVonXander (Apr 24, 2015)

What a great thread! You guys are amazing artisans!! So after looking at this thread I decided to have a go customizing/modding my own diver! This will be my first major attempt so this will be a learning experience more than anything! So I found my donor Watch and Movement - yeah I know it's an Invicta but it is titanium and everything about it including size and movement is what I'm looking for. 50mm case NH35A Movement and no ugly Invicta engraved case! Will be adding new hands and custom (Army Ranger Camo) Dial?


----------



## BaronVonXander (Apr 24, 2015)

Oh one question - I'm looking for a superdome crystal? I have looked on Esslinger - any other suggestions for mod suppliers?


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

I've done a few Seiko mods recently.









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

SNKL0X-556a


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Just started a new Instagram for my watch mods. Please follow. Link in signature.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## BaronVonXander (Apr 24, 2015)

The Gulf Porsche mod is awesome!!


----------



## ericcomposer72 (Mar 28, 2016)

mikksteel said:


> SNKL0X-556a


Did you replace the crystal? If so, where did you get it from?


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

ericcomposer72 said:


> Did you replace the crystal? If so, where did you get it from?


I did. It came from ajuicet.com. High dome sapphire.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

Just getting into modding, bought a cheap skx011 to practice on. First go at replacing a bezel insert, then threw it on a nato. Not expecting any sort of praise, but hoping to learn and build up to the level of the ones in this thread. Cheers.


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

anyone knows if a mini monster dial fit into a turtle? 
If yes, where I can get one white dial for turtle


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Just started a new Instagram for my watch mods. Please follow. Link in signature.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


It looks great 

Изпратено от моят GT-I9505


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

anyone knows which are the watches that have similar sized dials? (and day date window) ?


----------



## Shofixti (Jun 8, 2015)

Sharing my first mod.

Base watch: SKX009
Mod parts:
Dagaz DD Saphire crystal
OSC Absolute Simple One Bezel
DLW Black Blade Hands
DIY Dial


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Shofixti said:


> Sharing my first mod.
> ]
> View attachment 11363170




I saw that dial on Reddit last week. Man that's awesome work!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shofixti (Jun 8, 2015)

Wow! I made that dial. Didn't know it was on reddit. Care to share a link?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Shofixti said:


> Wow! I made that dial. Didn't know it was on reddit. Care to share a link?


I thought you posted it there... Maybe I saw it here? I might be mistaken on where I saw it previously...


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

^that watch is screaming razor bracelet. Cool dial.







just a picture, not my watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

Your watch is impeccable!

I know the dial is a Dagaz Aquadot - where are the hands from?

Great work!



Derek N said:


> Yes this is a Seiko, or at least it started out as one. : )


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

mikksteel said:


> SNKL0X-556a
> 
> View attachment 11321514


Nice work. Do you have a side shot of that dome? Trying to gage the proportions


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Anyone have an extra SKX case/back/crystal to sell? Any condition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Crystal Times mid DD crystal with purple AR, blue BC284 strap.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Constellation!


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Seikoo









Изпратено от моят GT-I9505 с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

crappysurfer said:


> Constellation!


These two look great!

Who did the engraving? I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Just finished this Seiko Skx this morning , black day/date wheels, yobokies dial, hands, matte chapter ring, domed hardlex crystal (unsure make, was free) I sand blasted the case, crown, and bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Not an advanced mod by any stretch, but I am LOVING the SRP 775 with Crystaltimes double domed sapphire crystal upgrade.










Love the etched turtle!


----------



## AlexH123 (Oct 10, 2014)

A little upgrade to my SRP777 while keeping te Seiko DNA. Lollipop seconds, ceramic bezel and dome sapphire crystal.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

It took about a month waiting for the parts to replace a broken one, but finally just finished it today. I had to do some unorthodox methods to attach the dial on a 3 o'clock movement but it came out perfectly in the end.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

idvsego said:


> Nice work. Do you have a side shot of that dome? Trying to gage the proportions


Sure, here you go:


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Very nice project and cool dial!

Well Done!



Shofixti said:


> Sharing my first mod.
> 
> Base watch: SKX009
> Mod parts:
> ...


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Friend's F91-W band broke so we had to start weaving a new one:


----------



## Lochness (May 9, 2016)

Shofixti said:


> Wow! I made that dial. Didn't know it was on reddit. Care to share a link?


Great looking moon dial! 
What's it made from?
Any interest in making me one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*








snxs73 dial, dagaz super dome and bezel insert, 4r36 inside.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLmagic (Mar 18, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Kinesis said:


> snxs73 dial, dagaz super dome and bezel insert, 4r36 inside.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that's gorgeous!


----------



## RLmagic (Mar 18, 2017)

Well it's not exactly a watch but it is definitely a modded part Sterile SKX007/9 case back from Crystaltimes hand engraved by yours truly. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## SDGenius (May 30, 2014)




----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Kinesis said:


> snxs73 dial, dagaz super dome and bezel insert, 4r36 inside.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi! I was able to source for the nh35 movement but is afraid not to be able to find the crown. Just looking for a plain crown and not the sarb crown

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



CharlieSanders said:


> Hi! I was able to source for the nh35 movement but is afraid not to be able to find the crown. Just looking for a plain crown and not the sarb crown
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Check with Duarte here on WUS. He usually has plain skx crowns with the NH35 stem for sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

GadgetKing said:


> I've done a few Seiko mods recently.
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk
> 
> ...


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Here a mod based on an Invicta 8926OB, with Seiko movement 4R36, sapphire christal from Christaltimes, dial from Dagaz, MWCC hands:


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

I forgot, ... and ceramic bezel insert ;-).


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

I think you guys are going to love this.
What do you get when you pair a SNXJ89 with a SNK607?
First you get a spare case and because i had an extra 007 dial and hands left you get a dressy diver..

Then the real fun started, my own black dial SNXJ89 with a 29mm flat blue AR coated sapphire. Fits like a charm, looks like a million dollars.










follow my mods on instagram: Handavinci


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

Handavinci said:


> I think you guys are going to love this.
> What do you get when you pair a SNXJ89 with a SNK607?
> First you get a spare case and because i had an extra 007 dial and hands left you get a dressy diver..
> 
> ...


I am really pleased with the result. I have a president- and a jubilee bracelet for it, both with a hidden clasp. An 20mm oyster is on the way 😄









follow my mods on instagram: Handavinci


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

Handavinci said:


> I am really pleased with the result. I have a president- and a jubilee bracelet for it, both with a hidden clasp. An 20mm oyster is on the way 😄
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow beautiful photos man !!!

Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

SKX007 
Coin edge bezel
Zero DD sapphire
Gray ceramic YM insert
NH36
Dagaz Polar Exp. dial
SKZ323 M/H, SNZG S hands
Polished SS chapter ring
SARB059 crown


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

RLmagic said:


> Well it's not exactly a watch but it is definitely a modded part Sterile SKX007/9 case back from Crystaltimes hand engraved by yours truly. Hope you enjoy.
> View attachment 11399186


I'm tempted to ask about your model. Instead, I'll just say "nice work".


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I know its sacrilege this not being a GMT movement and all, but this sure does look good.









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> Anyone have an extra SKX case/back/crystal to sell? Any condition.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got some spare crystals, a case back and various SKX parts coming in next week as extras in a trade. Send me a PM and I can give you more details (sorry if not allowed here).


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Been a while since I've been a proud SKX owner - sold my 009 to help fund a larger purchase.

My friends gifted me a new 007 for my birthday so I'm back in the fold (yay)!

Updated straight away to a rubber nato and lumed ceramic insert.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

subterfuge said:


> View attachment 11409290
> 
> 
> View attachment 11409298
> ...


I really like that. Have any more pictures?

The outlines of those hands almost look grey in the photo. Is that real or am I seeing things?


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Re-mod of a mod. Bought an SNKN25 as a movement donor for another watch. Used the dial and hands here. And tried a cordura strap.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO 7002, Samurai, Baby Tuna, Turtle Haked movmnt


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

SDGenius said:


>


I totally agree they are an excellent value, especially considering SKX owners regularly spend more for the Strapcode bracelets. I love the Crafter Blue rubber strap on my MM300, which is to me even a step further up in quality because of its clasp integration.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



3WR said:


> I really like that. Have any more pictures?
> 
> The outlines of those hands almost look grey in the photo. Is that real or am I seeing things?


I had the same thought w/grey on the hands....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

From photoshopped concept to reality. Having a multimedia design background sure helps with this watch modding hobby, who'da thunk.

(Disregard the hideous blue silicone strap, still waiting for my bracelet to show up so this is temporary.)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My 7002 Scubapro, I like this Watch


----------



## Shofixti (Jun 8, 2015)

Finished my 2nd mod:

Base watch: skx007
DLW Yachtmaster beelinsert
Aftermarket hands
DIY dial








And here are my only two foray into modding side by side:


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> SKX, Dagaz dial, Ofrei hands, murphy bezel


I wonder if can can do the same for Turtle


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

My first Invicta. I'm liking it. The Dagaz Agent min/hr hands look really good in person. The minute hand looks almost impossibly long and sharp. They look like watch hands made out of razor blades. Their 3D shape isn't captured at all in the photos.

The leather strap is made by Barton. Bought it on a whim from Amazon a while back. It has a really nice, quality feel to it. And just so happens to be a good color match to the "200m" dial text.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



carlowus said:


>


That looks nice. What's your base for that one?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

SKXA35 & DAGAZ


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Condor97 said:


> That looks nice. What's your base for that one?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Looks like a Baltic shield.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Condor97 said:


> That looks nice. What's your base for that one?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words. The watch is a Baltic Shield with an original Seiko diver dial (forget the model number) and original Sumo hands.


----------



## RLmagic (Mar 18, 2017)

SKX007
Dr. Seikostain; 
Black.Mamba-Redneck Bezel 
The.Scandi.One black on silver bezel insert
Brushed black chapter ring
BluShark James Bond NATO strap
Calling this one the "Spare Tire"


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Dec1968 said:


> I had the same thought w/grey on the hands....
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Yes, gunmetal colored m/h hands. Stands out on the white dial. I'm going to shoot some with my camera before I ship it, those are from my phone.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Did the hands come that way or did you perform that magic yourself?


subterfuge said:


> Yes, gunmetal colored m/h hands. Stands out on the white dial. I'm going to shoot some with my camera before I ship it, those are from my phone.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



subterfuge said:


> Yes, gunmetal colored m/h hands. Stands out on the white dial. I'm going to shoot some with my camera before I ship it, those are from my phone.


Yeah, we need details in those hands.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I knew this went too smoothly. Got it all on and started spinning the hands.. I must have let it run some before putting on the hands. Minutes are about 20 ahead of hour. So setting hour on 12 puts minutes at 4. Doh. It's ok, I think I need to wipe that chapter ring down to black anyway. That's a lot of white marks.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

carlowus said:


>


May I know where did you source for the dial?

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Does anyone know if a monster bezel fits on a skx case?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

CharlieSanders said:


> May I know where did you source for the dial?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I bought the whole watch and then used the dial. The watch model is SKXA33.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

The sapphire crystal on my Skx puts a lot of distortion at angles and I am not a fan of the effect. It's a flat crystal that was on it when I bought it. Do all of the flat sapphires do that or does this have some odd internal dome on it?


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Really, there isn't much to it. I took the movement out of an Invicta 8927c, so I was left with a really great dial and hands. I clipped the wings off the second hand and crammed the dial and hands into an Orient TriStar case with the stock Orient auto movement. I actually like it more than I like some Explorer homages. The steel-finished date wheel and useless date pusher are just bonuses.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

idvsego said:


> The sapphire crystal on my Skx puts a lot of distortion at angles and I am not a fan of the effect. It's a flat crystal that was on it when I bought it. Do all of the flat sapphires do that or does this have some odd internal dome on it?


Has to be curved somewhere to do that.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Has to be curved somewhere to do that.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Yeah, I wore my stock 009 the second half of the day and it did nothing like that. Pretty sure I will have to swap that out. Hate to scrap a pristine sapphire though.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Not mine but two of my favourite skx mods









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

Sapphire crystal and MilSub insert.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Alis66 said:


> Sapphire crystal and MilSub insert.
> 
> View attachment 11452826


That would be awesome with the sapphire upgrade !!

watch_nian @ instagram


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

tamtkpp said:


> That would be awesome with the sapphire upgrade !!
> 
> watch_nian @ instagram


$22 from Otto Frei! 30.8x2.5
Unfortunately I couldn't find one with AR coating. Easy change out, don't even have to pop off bezel if you don't want to. Inserts for 6309 fit with thick 2 sided tape to lift insert flush with bezel.
I highly recommend it.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko Ranger IV


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Alis66 said:


> Sapphire crystal and MilSub insert.
> 
> View attachment 11452826


How did u change,the insert? Mine is like a half a mm off and it's killingly me. The tolerance between the bezel and case look super tight that's why I ask.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

You need to use thick adhesive two sided tape to lift the bezel insert up. The stock bezel insert is notched on the underside to clear the case. I used two sided heavy duty gorilla brand tape. It sticks real strong and adds the height needed. Make sure to trim the tape into thin strips and line around only the metal side of be bezel. If the tape overhangs past the metal it will interfere with the case causing the problem you are having. Alternately, you could use some proper bezel adhesive rings, but you would have to stack them up to raise the insert. Plus you would need to trim them so they don't protrude past the inside of the bezel metal.









Make sure the tape/adhesive rings do not go past the inner ring of the bezel or it will interfere with the case.









Make sure to raise the insert enough to be flush (or nearly flush as shown above) with the top edge of the bezel.

I test fit mine with the bezel lock metal spring and ratchet spring out to check for interference before putting it back together.

This should open up all kinds of bezel insert options for colors and styles for this case.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Does anyone have a picture of a mod with this chapter ring from dagaz? I am trying to decide if I should give it a shot.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Military mod but had to put the original hands back on due to boogering up the minute hand of the set I bought... foiled again.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

undertheradar said:


>


I see your mod and I raise you a mod


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Derkdiggler said:


> Military mod but had to put the original hands back on due to boogering up the minute hand of the set I bought... foiled again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Been working on a military mod myself. What hands are you going with? These are my backups because I knicked the black paint on my first choice.










Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*








srp637 with Harold's chapter ring for srp tuna and dagaz: helo dial/trailblazer handset(hour and minutes). Didn't want a white second hand whirling around in there so I sawed off a black something-or-other just so I know that it's spinning...It's an experiment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

idvsego said:


> Been working on a military mod myself. What hands are you going with? These are my backups because I knicked the black paint on my first choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh very nice! 
These are Yobokies speedy hands. I may have smashed the lip on the back side... As a result I suspect the hole is too small... Thinking about buying a broaching set to open it up a bit but I don't know if simply increasing the diameter will work or if the hands actually need that lip on the underside.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

You lose points for it not being a cushion case, and not bronze either...but damn nice work!  I'd love to score that dial and handsets, but they're too rich for my blood!



jdmfetish said:


> I see your mod and I raise you a mod


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

jdmfetish said:


> I see your mod and I raise you a mod


Where did you manage to get the mm dial and hands! Been trying everywhere to get oem parts

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*

Thanks. I think I'll live with the slight misalignment rather than mess things up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



Alis66 said:


> You need to use thick adhesive two sided tape to lift the bezel insert up. The stock bezel insert is notched on the underside to clear the case. I used two sided heavy duty gorilla brand tape. It sticks real strong and adds the height needed. Make sure to trim the tape into thin strips and line around only the metal side of be bezel. If the tape overhangs past the metal it will interfere with the case causing the problem you are having. Alternately, you could use some proper bezel adhesive rings, but you would have to stack them up to raise the insert. Plus you would need to trim them so they don't protrude past the inside
> 
> Make sure the tape/adhesive rings do not go past the inner ring of the bezel or it will interfere with the case.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Stargate with SNXS79 dial and hands, second hand Yobokies







Chapterring not 100% aligned. Will do in next step


----------



## Johnegil (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi there,
Appologies in advance if my question is posted in the wrong tread. I have an skx009 incoming, and am considering upgrading it some. Just wondering if there's a tread / sticky (which I haven't found yet), considered to be the definitive article on how/where to source parts. I have seen several well documented treads on how to make the mods, but info re. sourcing of parts seems much more fragmented. 

Thanks in advance,
John


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

undertheradar said:


>


Wow, specs please. What case is this?


----------



## vickyG7 (Apr 10, 2017)

View attachment 11486074


Vostok 120512 - strap Original - Bezel printed NSWE 360 degree
VickyG7 - viva8


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Its a handmade bronze case modeled after the SRP turtles. Made by Ridwan from K-R Watchmaker in Indonesia.



beceen said:


> Wow, specs please. What case is this?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

CharlieSanders said:


> Where did you manage to get the mm dial and hands! Been trying everywhere to get oem parts
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Ebay


----------



## fpwind (Apr 19, 2010)

My first mod. 171 base, yobokies sub bezel, DLW ceramic yachtmaster insert and double dome crystal.










Instagram @fpwind


----------



## Cornelius (Jul 8, 2008)

Loving the PMMMMM.


----------



## guiri (Jan 27, 2017)

SNK809:
- Yobokies Sinn 656-inspired dial and hands
- Crystaltimes domed AR Sapphire
- Brushed finish case


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

idvsego said:


> Been working on a military mod myself. What hands are you going with? These are my backups because I knicked the black paint on my first choice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the date window lines up WAY better than I thought it would with that dial. Awesome!


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Parsedout said:


> Looks like the date window lines up WAY better than I thought it would with that dial. Awesome!


I had it even better before the hand swap. It does pretty well as long as you get it in the case clean.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

idvsego said:


> I had it even better before the hand swap. It does pretty well as long as you get it in the case clean.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Are you using dial dots?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Parsedout said:


> Are you using dial dots?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


A similar product, yes.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

This was missing a few parts when I posted it earlier - finished now - I'm calling it "The Crown Expedition"


----------



## Mr Bridger (Mar 21, 2017)

fpwind said:


> My first mod. 171 base, yobokies sub bezel, DLW ceramic yachtmaster insert and double dome crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Beautiful*. 
Is the skx171 the exact same watch as the skx007 behind the bezel? Cheers.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

^^^ Basically, yes. The dial indices are nicer and black day/date wheels


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Plus some extra polishing on the case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

I just completed this one today. Superdome with black Soxa dial and ladder hands. All Dagaz parts. It was a SKX011J that I didn't care for too much so it's got a new life.










Sent from mmmmike's iPhone


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone knows where I can get/buy some sets of SNZH55 (Seiko FFF) original hands? I have a couple of projects I would like to do...


----------



## fpwind (Apr 19, 2010)

Mr Bridger said:


> *Beautiful*.
> Is the skx171 the exact same watch as the skx007 behind the bezel? Cheers.


Exactly what @ChiefJr said. I went that route for the black day/date wheels. I do like the slightly dresses up indices.

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

Almost finished mod. I cannot get the OSC bezel off, but I want to replace it with one of my own smooth bezel's.

Upgraded to nh35 movement.
Noah Fuller 39 pilot dial.
SNZ hands.
And a yellow lorica strap










Just testing it out on a black NATO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Edit for new bezel pics


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

Evolution of my SNKL07.

Original with big dome sapphire added








Some hands








Dial and hands and bracelet








Case mod





























BB36 (sort of)















Also moved my Sexplorer mod to the SKX and the SKX dial to the SNKM case.


----------



## Shofixti (Jun 8, 2015)

Brimstone Watch

Base watch: skx007
DLW DD Sapphire crystal
DLW Yachtmaster bezel insert
DLW Fieldspec hands
Painted stock second hand
DIY dial


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

Tomgbw said:


> Stargate with SNXS79 dial and hands, second hand Yobokies
> View attachment 11484218
> 
> Chapterring not 100% aligned. Will do in next step


Thatislovelyandunderstated,justdiscoveredmyspacebardoesn'twork.Youdoafewstargatemods,samemodelreusedornewones.ifinallyhavemypmmmstargatebuthephotosaretakingagestouploadontophotobucket.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

When I put my hands back on, do they need to be at the exact same time that I took them off? If I set the watch to 12, pull the stem and movement, pull the hands off...and say 10 minutes goes by after taking the hands off, do I put the hands back on in the 12 or 12:10 position or does it matter? I guess I am envisioning a situation where when I put the hands back on that the time and day/date function no longer are in sync. First mod...a little nervous. Thanks.


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

Just moved to imgur and cleaned the keyboard....


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Minorcollector said:


> When I put my hands back on, do they need to be at the exact same time that I took them off? If I set the watch to 12, pull the stem and movement, pull the hands off...and say 10 minutes goes by after taking the hands off, do I put the hands back on in the 12 or 12:10 position or does it matter? I guess I am envisioning a situation where when I put the hands back on that the time and day/date function no longer are in sync. First mod...a little nervous. Thanks.


Yes you do need to put them back on at the same point.

I had a situation where my watch repairman (maker is too strong a word) didn't and my date was changing at 6 instead of 12.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

gregoryb said:


> Yes you do need to put them back on at the same point.
> 
> I had a situation where my watch repairman (maker is too strong a word) didn't and my date was changing at 6 instead of 12.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will it stop running when I pull the stem out or do I need to keep track of how much time transpires between removal and install?


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Minorcollector said:


> Will it stop running when I pull the stem out or do I need to keep track of how much time transpires between removal and install?


Just spin the crown slowly until the instant the date switches, then install the hands at 12:00.

Whether your movement stops when you pull the crown out to the last position depends on the movement.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

I've got a beat up 6117 lying around at home and am thinking it might be time for a mod project.

Would it be possible to drop a world timer (6117) movement in a SZNH case or perhaps SNK?

If yes would then the hand sets available from the usual suspects (Dagaz, Yobokies) still be compatible?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Bridger (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi all, I'm trying to source a skx171 dial for my skx007. Does anyone know how I can find the part serial number or even better where I can get hold of one?
Cheers.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Sapphire and ceramic insert by Yobokies


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Milmods. The SNZG17 has dagaz hands(6105 black c3) as the only change. SKX has 4r36, Harold's sub bezel and Dagaz: bezel insert, commando hands, superdome crystal and brushed chapter ring. Both are on Hirsch hevea rubber straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

carlowus said:


> Anyone knows where I can get/buy some sets of SNZH55 (Seiko FFF) original hands? I have a couple of projects I would like to do...


I'm about to possibly embark on a series of mods to my new SNZH53. Don't have time to see if the hands are identical but let me know if mine will work for your project.

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

A few more of the Stargate based PMMM










Think the hands really tie it all in together (never really liked the MM300 hands).










The horologist fitted the dial and kept the date dial lined up really well and fitted the bezel insert really well so there isn't much of a lip that I've seen on a few other builds with the yobokies bezel.











SRP491K1
Yobokies Sapphire
Yobokies Stargate bezel
Sea Urchin hands
MM300 dial

Going to get the crown seiko signed at some point, but that's on the long finger for now.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

saccades said:


> A few more of the Stargate based PMMM
> 
> Going to get the crown seiko signed at some point, but that's on the long finger for now.


In case you haven't figured, you can directly swap a turtle crown, so the signed ones from 23-59 should work.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

There are a few I can get to fit, but like the stargate one - plus if I had a stargate crown spare I'd have to get a case, a dial,a movement etc to make sure it didn't go to "waste" 


Was looking at 23:59 to get the crown etched.


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

Mr Bridger said:


> Hi all, I'm trying to source a skx171 dial for my skx007. Does anyone know how I can find the part serial number or even better where I can get hold of one?
> Cheers.


I found it easier to go the other way (mod an skx171) with an OEM skx007 bezel and skx173 second hand.


----------



## axled (Feb 15, 2015)

new to this forum but here are a few ... getting ready to do a new blue faced one and waiting on mesh strap for fff mod


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

8man said:


> I found it easier to go the other way (mod an skx171) with an OEM skx007 bezel and skx173 second hand.


100%

The appeal of the 171 isn't just the different dial, but the black day/date as well


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

anyone have any idea if it is easy to make your own dial?
1. What material?
2. Dimention and thickness?
3. Location of Day-Date window
4. Lumes where to buy?

Looking to see if modding up a Seiko Turtle to my own design.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

booest said:


> anyone have any idea if it is easy to make your own dial?
> 1. What material?
> 2. Dimention and thickness?
> 3. Location of Day-Date window
> ...


You can have a totally custom dial made from around $100 by helenarou. You'll have to google for the actual site

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

Quick SKX009 mod


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

So, I boogered up the minute hand of the hands I bought from Yobokies on my military mod that I'm working on.... Rather than buy another set (admitting defeat) I spent $22 dollars on a set of broaching files and holder to broach out the hand hole just a little bit larger. Would anyone like to guess what happened? Lol, I opened the hole up too much. Well then I had to close it up a bit by hitting the hole with a metal tap (smashing the hole a little bit back together ).. Success! But when I looked at the hand, I knocked a small hole of lume out of the hand. *sigh*... Now I'm trying to just fill the hole in with noctilumina... If all this somehow, despite all logic, ends up working... I'm inviting all the good people on this forum over to the house for drinks... If not, you all may read about me in tomorrow's newspaper.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Both of my skx watches have been around the block before moving in with me. One of them ahs a deformed gasket on the case back. Thinking about just replacing the crystal gasket and case back gasket on both. Where is the best place to get those and some lube for the crown and case back gasket?


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;gt;*

Swapped old beat up hardlex to a flat mineral crystal









Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

8man said:


> Quick SKX009 mod


Where did you get the watch stand?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Bridger (Mar 21, 2017)

Going to buy a DD crystal for my skx007 soon, I've been drawn towards Crystaltimes because of the price. I know the other sellers like Yobokies, Dagz, DLW, what are peoples experiences here? are they all pretty much the same? would any of you recommend one over the other?
Cheers.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

This is the end result of what I'm waiting on. Finished modded Turtle. Double domed sapphire crystal, new hand set, ceramic lumed bezel and bead blasting. 
On its way home from the States to Oz. 
Thanks to Duarte and NEWW. 
Just gotta hope Aust Post doesn't lose this one :-(

Can't wait.

Gav










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

idvsego said:


> Does anyone have a picture of a mod with this chapter ring from dagaz? I am trying to decide if I should give it a shot.
> 
> View attachment 11468130


It's a bit tough to see with the double dome crystal, but this mod I did recently has it. Nice chapter ring IMO.



GadgetKing said:


> One of my SKX mods for this Friday. It looks like the hands flaked some blue paint on the dial, so I'll have to open it up and clean that out this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

GadgetKing said:


> It's a bit tough to see with the double dome crystal, but this mod I did recently has it. Nice chapter ring IMO.


I liek this chapter rign for light dials so far. I am not sold on it with my black dial though, even with the SS bezel insert. I am kind of dying to do a pepsi besel, white dial and this chapter ring now.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

idvsego said:


> I liek this chapter rign for light dials so far. I am not sold on it with my black dial though, even with the SS bezel insert. I am kind of dying to do a pepsi besel, white dial and this chapter ring now.


I think it picks up the color of the dial it surrounds, so it would probably look sharp with black particularly if the indices have a silver surround.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

GadgetKing said:


> I think it picks up the color of the dial it surrounds, so it would probably look sharp with black particularly if the indices have a silver surround.


Good point. It is interesting enough to me that I might pick one up and just try some combos and maybe come up with an excuse to use it.


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

Raydius said:


> Where did you get the watch stand?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Look up "watchdaddy1" on Omegaforums.net. He sells them direct. It's called the CP Watch-Holder

I've seen them on eBay too but for more $$$. He charges $40.


----------



## chris.alae (Feb 14, 2015)

My first mod. Started life as the Seiko snk809 and has the following upgrades:

•Dagaz hands and dial
•Sapphire crystal
•Swapped the 7S26 movement for an NH36

I'll be polishing the case this weekend. All in all pretty happy with it...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

I really need to get a fiberglass brush but they have varying scratch ratings. What do you guys use? Its hard to get in nooks and crannies with a green pad.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey Mod-Friends! Looking for a couple of parts that I'm hoping are laying in your parts-piles....

Need to find an *SKX779 First Gen Monster Crystal Gasket* and *Caseback gasket.*

There is 1 crystal gasket listed on e bay for $17 shipped, but I'm hoping to have something in hand faster than 2-3 weeks.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

GadgetKing said:


> It's a bit tough to see with the double dome crystal, but this mod I did recently has it. Nice chapter ring IMO.












^nice one! thanks for posting - i've been looking at that dial for the longest but wanted to see it on an actual mod before considering going any further.

for idvsigo: 
here are a couple more 007's with dagaz silver # chapter ring - go for it, they look great:


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

What's the secret to getting the second hand on? I did a practice run on the SKX tonight Got everything disassembled just fine. Assembly was fine also accept for the second hand. Ended up destroying it.


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

A hint posted by JTragic ? Is to put bit of rodico on tip of hand setting plunger tool and stick second hand to tool. Then it's not tilted or moving.
Plunge.
👌
I've had success cutting corner off small ziploc bag from parts etc. and sticking hand in bag with tube left out. This gives me a large item to hold on to for positioning and leveling the hand. Also, no tweezers or marks. And, plunge.
Ymmv
Good luck.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Minorcollector said:


> What's the secret to getting the second hand on? I did a practice run on the SKX tonight Got everything disassembled just fine. Assembly was fine also accept for the second hand. Ended up destroying it.


Magnification! Once I picked up a magnifying visor seconds got a lot easier.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Use a very light touch to first set the hand. It doesn't take very much at all to make the seconds hand stick on the post. Once it's hanging in place by itself, you can make sure it's straight and then press it in place for real. 

Also, you have to think about the bottom of the second hand being lower than the surface of the hand itself, since there is an actual tube that protrudes down from the hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Justaminute said:


> A hint posted by JTragic ? Is to put bit of rodico on tip of hand setting plunger tool and stick second hand to tool. Then it's not tilted or moving.
> Plunge.
> 👌
> I've had success cutting corner off small ziploc bag from parts etc. and sticking hand in bag with tube left out. This gives me a large item to hold on to for positioning and leveling the hand. Also, no tweezers or marks. And, plunge.
> ...


Thanks for the mention.

To clarify, generally the second hand tip has a tiny hole in it, i stuff the rodico in there, not across the whole end. Since the second hands typically have a small bump, the rodico grabs that and I don't have to worry about any residue. It does not take much to hold the seconds hand.

I've also heard, but not tried, of guys using the sticky side of post-its to hold the seconds hand while positioning it. Like the bag trick above it should give you a large area to hold the hand. Not sure if this leaves any residue tho.

And magnification! I use a 10x loupe to line up.

Last, practice, practice, practice. That means you should keep doing mods... it will get easier.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goodfellas (Dec 19, 2016)

hasto092 said:


> This is the end result of what I'm waiting on. Finished modded Turtle. Double domed sapphire crystal, new hand set, ceramic lumed bezel and bead blasting.
> On its way home from the States to Oz.
> Thanks to Duarte and NEWW.
> Just gotta hope Aust Post doesn't lose this one :-(
> ...


What make / model is that seconds hand? I think it's cool since it reminds me of a dive flag...

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

idvsego said:


> I liek this chapter rign for light dials so far. I am not sold on it with my black dial though, even with the SS bezel insert. I am kind of dying to do a pepsi besel, white dial and this chapter ring now.


you're probably right - i try to match dial w/chapter ring color, generally, although contrasts can look just as good (or better) with the right dial. here are some black dial 007's with the black # chapter rings. hope this helps with the decision


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Magnification! Once I picked up a magnifying visor seconds got a lot easier.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 I think that will help tremendously. I was doing it all by eye.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

I think I might have been trying to put the hand on upside down with the little nub in the center facing down.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Minorcollector said:


> I think that will help tremendously. I was doing it all by eye.


I ruined several back when I used to do it by eyeball.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> Thanks for the mention.
> 
> To clarify, generally the second hand tip has a tiny hole in it, i stuff the rodico in there, not across the whole end. Since the second hands typically have a small bump, the rodico grabs that and I don't have to worry about any residue. It does not take much to hold the seconds hand.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying!
I appreciate any clues and frequently misunderstand those given. Apologies.

I haven't had residue issues (always use a new baggie) but worry my method may scratch a polished hand, though I've not encountered that either.

One benefit to my method (for me), I use the hole in top of second hand to see when I'm over the pin. Drop lightly in place then set with plunger.

I'm gonna try your method.
On my Sub-master, no less.
Anxious...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Project SKX777 today on NATO









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

The Watcher said:


> you're probably right - i try to match dial w/chapter ring color, generally, although contrasts can look just as good (or better) with the right dial. here are some black dial 007's with the black # chapter rings. hope this helps with the decision
> 
> View attachment 11590018
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words on my blue/white diver. I like the texture on that dial.

I've always liked what you do with repurposing stock Seiko dials in other cases and with nicely matched chapter rings and bezel inserts.


----------



## WreckDiver1321 (Sep 2, 2016)

After a couple of small troubles, I got my minor Turtle mod back from Duarte. Top notch work! It's an SRP777 with a DLW sapphire and black Sumo dial. I love the combination and overall style. It looks rugged and dependable yet refined and classy. So happy I went this way.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Project SKX777 today on NATO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice mod. What bezel is that?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

idvsego said:


> Nice mod. What bezel is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thank you. It's from Harold (Yobokies). It's his new Submariner style bezel. Smaller than the Big Grip and is roughly the same size as stock but with a Sub look. It's awesome. Fits all SKX inserts and Rolex inserts.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Thank you. It's from Harold (Yobokies). It's his new Submariner style bezel. Smaller than the Big Grip and is roughly the same size as stock but with a Sub look. It's awesome. Fits all SKX inserts and Rolex inserts.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Cool, thanks. I don't like the squared off look most coin edges give the watch so this might be an option.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

idvsego said:


> Cool, thanks. I don't like the squared off look most coin edges give the watch so this might be an option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I don't like the look of the coin edge bezels because it adds a millimeter of thickness at the edge of the insert - that's ugly to me. The OSC coin edge looks good because it tapers a lot.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Justaminute said:


> Thanks for clarifying!
> I appreciate any clues and frequently misunderstand those given. Apologies.
> 
> I haven't had residue issues (always use a new baggie) but worry my method may scratch a polished hand, though I've not encountered that either.
> ...


Soon... I heard from HR they black should be redone early this coming week. Fingers crossed no problems.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Thank you. It's from Harold (Yobokies). It's his new Submariner style bezel. Smaller than the Big Grip and is roughly the same size as stock but with a Sub look. It's awesome. Fits all SKX inserts and Rolex inserts.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


looks like I'm gonna have to visit his photobucket and see whats new. looks great!

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Invicta case
Dagaz dial and hands
DIY Paracord strap

watch_nian @ instagram


----------



## chris.alae (Feb 14, 2015)

Got the snk809 mod all polished up. Really makes a difference.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

GratisShark said:


> What make / model is that seconds hand? I think it's cool since it reminds me of a dive flag...
> 
> Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


Mate I got these off Duarte from NEWW in Rhode Island. They're called MM Set- Brushed Silver on the invoice. As far as what the specific name is you'd have to wait for someone to respond here or ask Duarte. 
Cheers mate

Gav

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*



chris.alae said:


> Got the snk809 mod all polished up. Really makes a difference.


Really dig it! Looks a lot like the Black Bay 36!

Where did you source the NH35 for this mod from? Was it simply a drop-in job? I'm also guessing you had to clip the dial feet and use dial-dots right?


----------



## chris.alae (Feb 14, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



calebk said:


> Really dig it! Looks a lot like the Black Bay 36!
> 
> Where did you source the NH35 for this mod from? Was it simply a drop-in job? I'm also guessing you had to clip the dial feet and use dial-dots right?


The movement used was the NH36 and I'm not sure where it was sourced from. I had this mod put together from a shop on Etsy. The crown stem was modified to accept the original crown though. And as far as the dial dots, I'm not quite sure.

One of these days I'll attempt a mod myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



chris.alae said:


> The movement used was the NH36 and I'm not sure where it was sourced from. I had this mod put together from a shop on Etsy. The crown stem was modified to accept the original crown though. And as far as the dial dots, I'm not quite sure.
> 
> One of these days I'll attempt a mod myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you pm me the esty store?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Bridger (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm looking at getting a DD crystal and coin edge bezel from Crystaltimes, I'm thinking about using it with the stock bezel insert on my skx007. Has anyone had and experience with this combination? It should fit together well shouldn't it?
Is stock bezel fine or is it recommended to change it if taken off original bezel?
Cheers.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fpwind (Apr 19, 2010)

Dec1968 said:


> Thank you. It's from Harold (Yobokies). It's his new Submariner style bezel. Smaller than the Big Grip and is roughly the same size as stock but with a Sub look. It's awesome. Fits all SKX inserts and Rolex inserts.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


I can second that the Sub bezel is a great option! I'm loving mine.









Instagram @fpwind


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I found some time this weekend to finally execute this mod I've been planning for a few years now. Finally got some parts in last month. Really happy about how this one turned out and I think it'll stay this way for quite some time. Let me know what you think!


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

C4L18R3 said:


> I found some time this weekend to finally execute this mod I've been planning for a few years now. Finally got some parts in last month. Really happy about how this one turned out and I think it'll stay this way for quite some time. Let me know what you think!


What sort of paint did you use to fill in the red numbers on the bezel?


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



gregoryb said:


> What sort of paint did you use to fill in the red numbers on the bezel?


Its the DLC bezel insert from Yobokies thats already painted red. It took some time before he had them back in stock. I normally use Tamiya paint for these projects if I had to do some painting myself


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

fpwind said:


> I can second that the Sub bezel is a great option! I'm loving mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post a picture from the side? I'd like to see what kind of slope that bezel has. Thanks.


----------



## smoothsweephand (Sep 11, 2012)

http://i374.photobucket.com/albums/oo184/jerr08/image.jpg1_zps14ep82ky.jpg


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

smoothsweephand said:


> http://i374.photobucket.com/albums/oo184/jerr08/image.jpg1_zps14ep82ky.jpg


Nice 710!

Here's mine that I did along with the SKX over the weekend...


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Easy build, but it turned out perfectly.. J Springs case and movt, Dagaz dial, Ofrei Slim-bo hands, watchmaterial.com sapphire front, Ofrei mineral caseback, Ofrei crown, Timex Strap with a generic deployant.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ukwatchchap (Feb 20, 2017)

Started out as a used skx007.

Dagaz BB tribute dial
Dagaz snowflake hands in rose gold.
Dagaz brushed chapter ring.
Yobokies Coin edge bezel & BB glass lumed bezel insert.
Movement swapped to a nh37 + signed crown from sarb059
Bracelet - Geckota super engineer.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*

Due to recently acquiring a blue sumo my blue TST wasn't getting any wrist time  AND I had started a hunt for a ceramic bezeled non sub homage dressy diver... 
But on a whim today I went through the old parts box and made some changes to my TST.... kind of a Planet Ocean TST now (with a ceramic sub bezel)

Got some dust in the dial but this was just a quick throw together with a random NH35 I had laying around to see how it wore.









Or with the seamaster hands... which I know are kind of dated looking but I always think they make for a nice dress diver look.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

pyddet said:


> Easy build, but it turned out perfectly.. J Springs case and movt, Dagaz dial, Ofrei Slim-bo hands, watchmaterial.com sapphire front, Ofrei mineral caseback, Ofrei crown, Timex Strap with a generic deployant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work. What is the case and lug measurement on that one?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

idvsego said:


> Nice work. What is the case and lug measurement on that one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


19.6 lugs, 38.3 case, 43.3 lug to lug, 11.7 thick with a 1.5mm thick crystal instead of a .9mm crystal. Thanks for the compliment.... I ordered everything specifically for that build, so I was happy that it turned out like I expected. The downside is that I've now made the dress watch I always wanted, so all I can really do is upgrade the movement. I have a 6r15 laying around, but it seems silly to waste it on a watch that doesn't have a date window and won't get that much wrist time.


----------



## scillis (Apr 8, 2013)

Where did you get the bezel insert and face for the skx013?? looking to mod mine as well


----------



## fpwind (Apr 19, 2010)

Minorcollector said:


> Can you post a picture from the side? I'd like to see what kind of slope that bezel has. Thanks.


Here you go!


















Instagram @fpwind


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one today









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

I'll figure out how to post pics later (work prevents me from doing so), but...

SKX009:

4R36 Swap
Sapphire Crystal
Dagaz BB Tribute Dial
Dagaz Stainless Chapter Ring
Murphy Engineering Machined Bezel
Maratec Nato strap


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wearing my newly-modded SNKL09.

Parts supplied by Watches by Nick.

It used to look like this:



And here's how it looks on my wrist right now:


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Restored 6309-7290 Japan. Help me to choose a bracelet, thanks


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

That magic moment when you're removing the day wheel clip and it disappears before your eyes. FML.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> This one today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this mod. What case is that?

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> That magic moment when you're removing the day wheel clip and it disappears before your eyes. FML.


I can commiserate... I've yet to find some way to trap all the bits and parts that seem to fly around the bench. In my experience, you should find it in about two weeks time, while you're searching the floor trying to find the rotor screw that just flew out of the grip of your #3 tweezers.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Bridger (Mar 21, 2017)

Is it a difficult job to remove the insert from stock skx007 bezel without damaging it? I want to use the original insert on a coin edge bezel. Or should I just buy a new insert?
Cheers.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Mr Bridger said:


> Is it a difficult job to remove the insert from stock skx007 bezel without damaging it? I want to use the original insert on a coin edge bezel. Or should I just buy a new insert?
> Cheers.


It's not difficult if you are careful. I've found gently getting underneath it with an x-acto knife and working that around slowly usually works.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Monster mashup. SKX007SKX779SNZH55.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



Mr Bridger said:


> Is it a difficult job to remove the insert from stock skx007 bezel without damaging it? I want to use the original insert on a coin edge bezel. Or should I just buy a new insert?
> Cheers.


Follow Jtragic advice and work from the bottom of the bezel so you don't scratch the insert with knife handle. You'll be able to keep an eye on the seam that you are trying to separate that way too. Also try not to cut directly under the lume pip. You could damage or knock it out of the hole and lose it. They are hard to find when that happens(I've heard).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JCinPA (Apr 9, 2017)

From a watch noob ...

It would be more informative for us to type in what was changed, we cannot tell from looking at the picture. It would help us with learning.


----------



## Mr Bridger (Mar 21, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Jtragic said:


> It's not difficult if you are careful. I've found gently getting underneath it with an x-acto knife and working that around slowly usually works.





Kinesis said:


> Follow Jtragic advice and work from the bottom of the bezel so you don't scratch the insert with knife handle. You'll be able to keep an eye on the seam that you are trying to separate that way too. Also try not to cut directly under the lume pip. You could damage or knock it out of the hole and lose it. They are hard to find when that happens(I've heard).
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you for the help, appreciate it.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Here're some dial swaps in Scout cases.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> I love this mod. What case is that?
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


Thanks.... that's the SNKF47

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

chris.alae said:


> Got the snk809 mod all polished up. Really makes a difference.


How did you polish it?


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

I bought an old watch from Ebay because I thought the dial was interesting. The watch was junk but the dial has found a new home...
















For some reason, it made me think of this dude from Animal House. Maybe it is the retro looking dial and strap.


----------



## gerdsch69er (Aug 2, 2016)

Simple mod but I like it. Inlay from Damien Lau.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

A strap mod actually
Does it too sharp btw ?

watch_nian @ instagram


----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

Crystaltimes Big Bubble + Murphy Manufacturing SS Beze.


----------



## fpwind (Apr 19, 2010)

Yobokies sub bezel, DLW DD sapphire and ceramic yachtmaster insert.

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## libero (Apr 6, 2017)

box_of said:


>


What watch/case is this please?


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Summer is coming. Time for a new mod project.

More to follow soon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Summer is coming. Time for a new mod project.
> 
> More to follow soon.
> 
> ...


Nice. NE15?

If yes, does it come with the correct spacer or do you have to source that separately?


----------



## chris.alae (Feb 14, 2015)

StogieNinja said:


> How did you polish it?


My apologies for the late reply. But I just used some Mothers polish and polishing wheels on my dremel. Took a couple hours but in the end turned out better than expected.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

duc said:


> Nice. NE15?
> 
> If yes, does it come with the correct spacer or do you have to source that separately?


Yes, I have an NH15 ready to drop in the case when I get another free moment. The spacer that was provided with it was too small, so I had to source a proper one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Got my Turtle back from NEWW and I couldn't be happier. Outstanding workmanship. Had a double domed sapphire crystal installed, a lumed bezel, bead blasting to the body and a mm300 style handset. Very very happy with the outcome. Give Duarte from NEWW a squiz if you're interested in some class mods.

Gav


----------



## quick_silver (Dec 31, 2013)

Can anyone help me identify the bezel pictured below?
I'm aiming for the same look but can't find any info on the bezel.
thank you.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

quick_silver said:


> Can anyone help me identify the bezel pictured below?
> I'm aiming for the same look but can't find any info on the bezel.
> thank you.
> View attachment 11701242


I just saw your post and answered in another thread but just cross posting in case others have the same question

I think that's the Planet Ocean Bezel insert. A forum member here sells them as a lumed ceramic insert.

Here is a link (and a photo of his PO bezel).

https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-...ko-skx-srp-turtle-models-l-c-b-i-4281410.html


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Some extra bling to my TST with a bronze shroud :-d


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Finished today...


----------



## LA5W (Mar 18, 2017)

Black Bay homage; Dagaz hands, dial, bezel insert, and domed sapphire crystal, wjean bracelet, triplock crown / tube, NH35 movement, and a custom chapter ring.


----------



## Kermit1888 (May 3, 2017)

How much would a high street watchmaker charge to change the bezel insert and crystal on a skx?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Summer is coming. Time for a new mod project.
> 
> More to follow soon.
> 
> ...


Ok, that bezel I love - but would want a different insert in it. Is that possible? I know it doesn't click like the SKX bezel....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seiko Shogun mod. Took a polished Sumo chapter ring from yobokies and brushed it for satin look. Black date wheel replaced the white. Double dome sapphire from crystaltimes. Big ups to Duarte at NEWW for the superb work.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Kermit1888 said:


> How much would a high street watchmaker charge to change the bezel insert and crystal on a skx?


It really depends on where you, but I would say somewhere between 30 and 50$

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Ok, that bezel I love - but would want a different insert in it. Is that possible? I know it doesn't click like the SKX bezel....
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


The SARB061 bezel is a single piece with no insert. The markings are engraved and filled with white paint.

The bezel doesn't click of course because there are no grooves under the bezel and no click spring, but it is a tight fit. The bezel does not move unless I want it to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alvinoetama (May 3, 2017)

the first mod(s) i have..


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

KUNISMAN said:


> View attachment 11706594
> 
> 
> Finished today...


The new crown is a nice touch, was it a simple swap out with the original movement? Or did you upgrade to NH?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

Murphy coin edge non click bezel
Lumed ceramic bezel insert for skx007
Seiko DE39AZ waffle rubber strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

gregoryb said:


> The new crown is a nice touch, was it a simple swap out with the original movement? Or did you upgrade to NH?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi... just changed the crown for one of a SNZG I bought at cousins and had to use a crown stem from a 7s36 I hadlying around. Besides that changed the handset (yobokies) and put on a 30.4 acrylic.


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

alvinoetama said:


> the first mod(s) i have..
> View attachment 11710714


What is that bezel and insert? Where to source them from? Lovely mod!


----------



## Kermit1888 (May 3, 2017)

Anyone used crystaltimes.net before, I have a new double dome glass and ceramic insert coming from dlwwatches and I'm looking for a coin edge bezel

crystaltimes.net/shop/all/metal-parts/ct202/


----------



## Billy26 (Sep 8, 2014)

Mr Bridger said:


> Is it a difficult job to remove the insert from stock skx007 bezel without damaging it? I want to use the original insert on a coin edge bezel. Or should I just buy a new insert?
> Cheers.


Be careful. I had mine removed by a watchmaker and he bent it all out of shape.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy26 (Sep 8, 2014)

fpwind said:


> Yobokies sub bezel, DLW DD sapphire and ceramic yachtmaster insert.
> 
> Instagram @fpwind


Looks insanely good. Is that bezel sloped? Also how do you actually purchase from yobokies. Looks really confusing.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mdogg (May 6, 2015)

Billy26 said:


> Looks insanely good. Is that bezel sloped? Also how do you actually purchase from yobokies. Looks really confusing.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Go to his Photobucket ..... Find what you like. Email him. He will invoice you once you finalize your requirement. You pay. He ships.


----------



## Billy26 (Sep 8, 2014)

mdogg said:


> Go to his Photobucket ..... Find what you like. Email him. He will invoice you once you finalize your requirement. You pay. He ships.


Thanks. I'll give it a shot 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

The Datejust is as follows:

J Springs Case and case back
Seiko 7s26 mvt
Seiko SNKM43K1 dial
Ofrei Datejust hands
WatchMaterial 30.5x1.5 Sapphire
Ofrei 27x.9 Mineral
YGDZ Jubilee









The Explorer 1 is:

Seiko SNKM43K1 Case
Invicta branded NH35a
Dagaz Explorer dial
Invicta hour/minute hands
Ofrei seconds hand
Ofrei 30x1.5 sapphire and 27x.9 mineral
Esslinger crown
StrapsCo leather










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Kermit1888 said:


> Anyone used crystaltimes.net before, I have a new double dome glass and ceramic insert coming from dlwwatches and I'm looking for a coin edge bezel
> 
> crystaltimes.net/shop/all/metal-parts/ct202/


I have a Crystaltimes coin bezel on one of my SKX mods, and i'm happy with it. It operates better than the stock SKX bezel it replaced.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hardscrabbler said:


> The SARB061 bezel is a single piece with no insert. The markings are engraved and filled with white paint.
> 
> The bezel doesn't click of course because there are no grooves under the bezel and no click spring, but it is a tight fit. The bezel does not move unless I want it to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for letting me know. Dreams dashed....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Dec1968 said:


> Thank you for letting me know. Dreams dashed....
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


You still have the SARB059. I do not own one, and I could be way off here, but the pictures I've seen make me believe that it has an insert. I would love to put one of those on an 007.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

JC731 said:


> Murphy coin edge non click bezel
> Lumed ceramic bezel insert for skx007
> Seiko DE39AZ waffle rubber strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks amazing.. what is the base watch?

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## JC731 (Jul 20, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Looks amazing.. what is the base watch?
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Sorry I forgot to mention that. It is a Seiko SNE107.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Condor97 said:


> You still have the SARB059. I do not own one, and I could be way off here, but the pictures I've seen make me believe that it has an insert. I would love to put one of those on an 007.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That SARB059 has the lighter bezel, yes? That's actually the one I want. The 061 is the black bezel. I want the lighter bezel with a different insert. It sure looks like it has an insert.......









Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Billy26 (Sep 8, 2014)

Isthmus said:


> Since you asked, here are a few of my mods:
> 
> Blackout (the newest):
> 
> ...


Where did you get the blackout done?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

fpwind said:


> Yobokies sub bezel, DLW DD sapphire and ceramic yachtmaster insert.
> 
> Instagram @fpwind


Bottle Cap Bezel?!?!!??!


----------



## fpwind (Apr 19, 2010)

booest said:


> Bottle Cap Bezel?!?!!??!


Yobokies submariner bezel.

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Dec1968 said:


> That SARB059 has the lighter bezel, yes? That's actually the one I want. The 061 is the black bezel. I want the lighter bezel with a different insert. It sure looks like it has an insert.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep that's the one.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kermit1888 (May 3, 2017)

aahyuup said:


> I have a Crystaltimes coin bezel on one of my SKX mods, and i'm happy with it. It operates better than the stock SKX bezel it replaced.


Thanks


----------



## 50Fathoms (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Sapphire with Seikostain bezel insert. More mods coming.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

What is the best Seiko to use for an Omega Seamaster homage mod? I'm thinking about a SNZF17. Sourcing the dial, bezel and hands from Dagaz. Thanks.


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

My new Citizen "Padi" ;-)

























With bezel insert for NY2300.


----------



## holly1272 (Nov 8, 2011)

Full mod, half mod, no mod!
Here are my 3 Seikos which I wear frequently:

1.) SKX007
- 4r movement swap with black day/date wheels
- compatible stem/crown combination (crown "S" engraved)
- Crystaltimes DD sapphire
- lumed ceramic bezel (LCBI)
- Strapcode Super Engineer 2 bracelet with Seiko clasp
- second hand with a red tip and blue lume (only because I fxxxed up the original one)
- CT coin edge bezel

2.) SBDC001 
- 20/22/20mm bracelet (Yobokies "Hammer")
- CT DD sapphire (what a nightmare to install)

3.) SBDX001 
No mod required 

Cheers
Holly


----------



## fpwind (Apr 19, 2010)

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Just finished putting those 2 together from left over parts.









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Some fairly modest modest mods (by the standards of this thread) can make a huge difference.

Stock SRP236:










The OE strap is vile - there's no other word for it. The brown shroud less so, but the flat plasticky finish didn't do the watch any favours. Strapcode vintage and yobokies shroud and DAMN I am digging this watch.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

fpwind said:


> Instagram @fpwind


This is my favorite mod in this thread. I love the way it looks. Well done sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Today I got the best kind of bad watch news....

I bought a refurbished 6309-7290 from a dealer who has a good WUS reputation because I wanted a 6309 for my collection, I like the 6105 styling, and I don't have time to mod a 6309 myself at the moment due to another project.

Other than a bezel that turns too freely, the watch was great, except for the false Seiko logo. I'm all in for homages, but not for dishonesty.

Lucky for me, the Seiko logo fell off the dial, and BAM, problem solved!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billy26 (Sep 8, 2014)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> This is my favorite mod in this thread. I love the way it looks. Well done sir.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I agree. That bezel insert from Yobokies is insane! I think you can buy it with the bezel and bezel insert. It is sloped to meet seemless with the domed crystal?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeamgrewt (May 7, 2017)

SKX007:










Stock bezel w/ DLW sub stealth ceramic insert
Stock crystal (will be replaced w/ DLW double domed)
DLW Trek h/m hands w/ DLW trident seconds hand
Dagaz Big #'s dial, with a matte spray coat for some texture 
Bracelet from Yourbandstand on eBay 
Exhibition caseback from Dr. Seikostan

SRP639:










Plongeur hands from Dragonshroud Mods (added yellow tip)
Dagaz Fuller 6 o'clock dial
Pilot strap from Fandebnb.com


----------



## mdogg (May 6, 2015)

eyeamgrewt said:


> SKX007:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking dial finish. Was this a DIY on top of the Dagaz dial? Or is this an option direct from him?


----------



## eyeamgrewt (May 7, 2017)

mdogg said:


> Great looking dial finish. Was this a DIY on top of the Dagaz dial? Or is this an option direct from him?


Thanks! This was DIY and unintentional. I was swapping hand sets to see which I liked and did so without the dial protector on, ended up scuffing the dial a tiny bit. I've used this matte spray coat on previous DIY projects with similar results so gave that a go to cover up my mistake and it turned out well IMO.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

eyeamgrewt said:


> Thanks! This was DIY and unintentional. I was swapping hand sets to see which I liked and did so without the dial protector on, ended up scuffing the dial a tiny bit. I've used this matte spray coat on previous DIY projects with similar results so gave that a go to cover up my mistake and it turned out well IMO.


How do you mask the indices prior to paint?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeamgrewt (May 7, 2017)

Kinesis said:


> How do you mask the indices prior to paint?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I didn't- it's a clear coat


----------



## mdogg (May 6, 2015)

eyeamgrewt said:


> Thanks! This was DIY and unintentional. I was swapping hand sets to see which I liked and did so without the dial protector on, ended up scuffing the dial a tiny bit. I've used this matte spray coat on previous DIY projects with similar results so gave that a go to cover up my mistake and it turned out well IMO.


Gotta love accidents that work out alright! Good to see the white/lume contrast makes it difficult to see the texture (and therefore makes it look like they were not sprayed as indicated). Well done, even if it wasn't fully intentional.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

HELP! I just installed a Dagaz thick domed sapphire crystal in my snzf17 and my bezel will barely move. Does this crystal contact the stock bezel underneath? Should I replace my bezel insert?


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

After wearing my TST for a while as a blue fifty fife fathoms... then very briefly rebuilding it as a planet ocean TST... I decided that for a TST to look right it needs a strong dose of seiko DNA in its dial. So here it is:
Nh35 movement
Double domed sapphire 
Ceramic bezel insert 
Mm300 dial
Yobokies mm300 hands

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

4R36 movement
CT sapphire crystal
Ceramic bezel (painted)
Reworked case and bezel 
...


----------



## mdogg (May 6, 2015)

nikbrown said:


> After wearing my TST for a while as a blue fifty fife fathoms... then very briefly rebuilding it as a planet ocean TST... I decided that for a TST to look right it needs a strong dose of seiko DNA in its dial. So here it is:
> Nh35 movement
> Double domed sapphire
> Ceramic bezel insert
> ...


Love the OEM look of this setup. Well done. Was it originally an SKX or something else?


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*



mdogg said:


> Love the OEM look of this setup. Well done. Was it originally an SKX or something else?


Yea that's what I decided I wanted and was going for. SKX based

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handikin_Setiawan (May 1, 2014)

SNA411P1 Flightmaster with Yobokies chronograph pilot hands and Hirsch thick calf skin strap. Loving this!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Porterjrm said:


> HELP! I just installed a Dagaz thick domed sapphire crystal in my snzf17 and my bezel will barely move. Does this crystal contact the stock bezel underneath? Should I replace my bezel insert?


Nvm. I figured it out. The metal ring under the bezel had gotten bent a little. But now I have a small piece of something on the dial. Learning the hard way it seems on this first mod.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

eyeamgrewt said:


> I didn't- it's a clear coat


What kind of clear coat did you use? I generally don't like sterile dials with large amounts of black space but this texture could do the trick for me.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Field Turtle. The blue tinted crystal can really come out to play if the light is right.


----------



## eyeamgrewt (May 7, 2017)

idvsego said:


> What kind of clear coat did you use? I generally don't like sterile dials with large amounts of black space but this texture could do the trick for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk












Had this lying around and used on another dial a while back and liked the results.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

eyeamgrewt said:


> Had this lying around and used on another dial a while back and liked the results.


Easy to find, I like it. Any recommendations on application? In normal painting, I usually get texture when I spray thick coats.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## eyeamgrewt (May 7, 2017)

*Post your mods here =>*



idvsego said:


> Easy to find, I like it. Any recommendations on application? In normal painting, I usually get texture when I spray thick coats.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I did two light coats a few minutes apart from one another, about 18" or so away from the dial. First coat doesn't show much texture, but it comes through with the second, at least in my experience. Here's another dial I used it on, I went a little heavier on this one


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Just finished this one for a friend. CT black coin edge bezel, DLW sapphire and ceramic insert.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

All of these have various parts inbound so this is kind of a "before" pic. My current Skx "stock" from left to right...

Skx009 with super jubilee

Skx007 with uncle seiko President and yobokies 12 hour insert

Skx009 with super oyster, Murphy coin bezel, flat sapphire crystal


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Gave cerakoting a go last night. First test piece was this SNZH55. Really happy with how it turned out as well as the durability/hardness.


----------



## mdogg (May 6, 2015)

eyeamgrewt said:


> Had this lying around and used on another dial a while back and liked the results.


Wow - never in my life would have thought it could have turned out like that. Happy coincidence that you scuffed it and tried something different.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

A very small mod: seconds hand swap.

It was dark blue and the watch came on a gray nato with dark blue stripe.
The replacement hand is from the "T-Series" and has a circled "T" on the counterbalance end.

Color preference aside, I like the form of the circle as it matches the style of the watch in general and the subtle "T" for Timex.

















And before:


----------



## transit98 (Mar 7, 2007)

undertheradar said:


> Gave cerakoting a go last night. First test piece was this SNZH55. Really happy with how it turned out as well as the durability/hardness.


Looking good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

Started life as this








And became this




















Dagaz dial and hands, Blue AR sapphire, Geckota strap and DLW ceramic insert.


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

I did a bit of a subtle change to this modded SKX009. I swapped the brushed silver chapter ring pictured here....










...for a brushed stainless steel chapter ring that IMO works a little better, not quite as bright.


----------



## RLmagic (Mar 18, 2017)

Custom hand engraved dials on an SKX007 and SNZF15. The SKX dial is argentium silver the SNZ stainless.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow. Those are cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Trying some new hands and a new strap..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

RLmagic said:


> Custom hand engraved dials on an SKX007 and SNZF15. The SKX dial is argentium silver the SNZ stainless.
> 
> View attachment 11805330
> View attachment 11805338


Man that watermark is hard to read. Cool dials though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLmagic (Mar 18, 2017)

gregoryb said:


> Man that watermark is hard to read. Cool dials though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure if this was about my post or not but if it is I'm guessing that your referring to my signature and the date. Here's a couple close ups. 

I've been asked how this is done a few times so here's a quick explanation for anyone that's interested. I use a disc cutter and cut a one inch disc from material that is .015 or thinner (otherwise the hands won't clear the dial face) also you can't just sandwich the added material to the whole dial because then whole thing is too thick and you'll have crown alignment and/or case fit problems. So the 1" disc is basically "riding" on the original 1 1/8" dial inside the case. I then sand the original dial down to the brass and then use 2 ton epoxy to epoxy the 1" disc onto the dial. The tricky part is getting the disc in the exact center of the dial. After the epoxy is set I drill and cut out the center hole and date window then I paint the outside of the original dial, in this case I used black 2.0. Then I finally engrave the metal disc and then install it. 

About the engraving. If you go to my website (NOTE; NSFW Most of my work involve pinups containing nudity. Tasteful but nude) www.rlmagic.com click on the enter page and scroll down on the home page there is a video of a skull engraved on an SNXG15. The explanation below talks about this video.

*I get asked about bulino engraving and it's characteristics all the time. It's very difficult to explain in words to someone unfamiliar with it IMO so I made this short video. In it, it shows how when the watch/engraving is directly facing the light (coming from behind my right shoulder) it reflects off the bottom of the tiny bulino engraving cuts (see "Bulino Engraving" explanation below) making them shine and then when the watch/engraving is turned at an angle from the light it creates shadows in those tiny cuts to show the image rendered in black and white using only light and shadow. Something I've always found very cool is as the light angle changes you can see the effect the change in light reflection has on the engraving, a sort of hologram effect. Hope this helps make things clearer for those unfamiliar with this unique engraving style.*​
Bulino Engraving
Bulino engraving is a very exacting and time consuming process that consists of looking through a stereo microscope or similar magnifying device and making thousands of tiny cuts in metal with a very precisely sharpened graver. The shadows created by each tiny cut in the metal are what makes the work visible. If the artist is patient and is good enough photo like quality on an incredibly small scale can be achieved using this method. Bulino engraving is hand cut into the actual metal, it is not anything applied like paint or a sticker. It will not wash or rub off. ​


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

cbrmike said:


> I did a bit of a subtle change to this modded SKX009. I swapped the brushed silver chapter ring pictured here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the process of doing the 1911 mod. Did the bezel and glass already, the dial is in the box right now...waiting on the hands to get here. Going with a yellow second hand.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

I was never a big fan of the 6309 729A styling so it was a perfect base for modding. This is the third time I've modded it and think I'm finally done


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

Finally got this one put together last night. Have had the idea and the parts for a while.

-SKXA35
-Dagaz dagger style hands
-Double dome purple AR and black coin edge bezel from Crystal Times
-Simple one black insert from Dr Seikostain
-Super engineer bracelet

I think it came together nicely. Nice bright dial for spring. The purple AR works well with the yellow dial.


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Almost doesnt look like a mod. Nr36 handwind movement, Dagaz Superdome, second hand, and wjean bracelet.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

What's the secret for removing the stem after the hands have been installed? I take the movement out of the case and remove hands. Flip it over and reinsert the stem so that when I put the new hands on I can adjust the alignment properly. Once the hands are on, I'm afraid if I flip the movement back over to remove the stem to get it back in the case that I will bend the hands. What's the secret?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Eingram141 said:


> Almost doesnt look like a mod. Nr36 handwind movement, Dagaz Superdome, second hand, and wjean bracelet.


The best mods look stock

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

SKXA35 with Dagaz super dome conversion (with stock insert) and c3 Dagaz hands. 
My favorite mod to date.


----------



## gonzo81 (May 15, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*

So here's my SKX A35 that has gone through a few changes.
1. The blue dail is a ebay find 
2. The blue ar coated sapphire crystal , chapter ring and bezel are from dagaz 









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> The best mods look stock
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Thanks. I am happy with it. Nice and subtle.


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

Slim724 said:


> I was never a big fan of the 6309 729A styling so it was a perfect base for modding. This is the third time I've modded it and think I'm finally done


Where i can buy this hands ???


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

Turtle PADI whith sapphir Crystaltimes and One.closer.second custom bezel ;-)


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

zigzag840 said:


> View attachment 11855210
> 
> 
> Turtle PADI whith sapphir Crystaltimes and One.closer.second custom bezel ;-)


Love that red minute hand...where did you get it?


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

My cerakote mod through its different iterations









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

What dat mouth do?

Seriously though, dozens of mods and Ive never used a movement holder. After setting the hands I hold the movement by the edges in my left hand, depress the lever with a toothpick in my right, then pull the crown/stem with my mouth.



Minorcollector said:


> What's the secret for removing the stem after the hands have been installed? I take the movement out of the case and remove hands. Flip it over and reinsert the stem so that when I put the new hands on I can adjust the alignment properly. Once the hands are on, I'm afraid if I flip the movement back over to remove the stem to get it back in the case that I will bend the hands. What's the secret?


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

zigzag840 said:


> Where i can buy this hands ???


I bought the hands from Dagaz some time ago, they are currently discontinued


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

undertheradar said:


> What dat mouth do?
> 
> Seriously though, dozens of mods and Ive never used a movement holder. After setting the hands I hold the movement by the edges in my left hand, depress the lever with a toothpick in my right, then pull the crown/stem with my mouth.


I've used the same method described many times, works perfectly


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

It's not done so just a lume shot from the test fitting for now









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*









Took apart my TST and rebuilt it. Put all my old TST parts into an SKX case to sell.

I really have been enjoying this little SKX case in the meantime until it sells. Amazingly i've never actually worn an SKX. It's smaller than I imagined based on wrist shots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Bridger (Mar 21, 2017)

Got this beauty back yesterday.....


----------



## Mr Bridger (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

Slapped this one together last night:
-SKX case
-NH36 movement
-Dagaz hands
-Crystal Times bubble dome blue AR
-Murphy smooth bezel

My first bubble crystal. Very enjoyable distortion effects at certain angles.


----------



## RWBurge (Dec 12, 2011)

Modded SSC015 -- Yobokies sapphire, BoR, and sword handset. I'd like to find an upmarket Seiko bezel (sapphire or ceramic) but don't know what would fit.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Simple case swap on this one!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

Slim724 said:


> I was never a big fan of the 6309 729A styling so it was a perfect base for modding. This is the third time I've modded it and think I'm finally done


I love this hand. Where i can buy a set please ?


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

Padi Turtle whith One.second.closer custom bezel, and crystaltimes saphir ;-)


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

zigzag840 said:


> I love this hand. Where i can buy a set please ?


I purchased the hands from Dagaz Watch Ltd. This particular set is discontinued and no longer available.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Some Cerakote on ChiefJr's Monster.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

a lot of great builds here.

does anyone know if there is a bezel insert out there that fits the SUN 019/23 etc?


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Simple case swap on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ask what model the dial and day wheel are please? Looks like a modern Seikomatic Weekdater.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

dmnc said:


> Can I ask what model the dial and day wheel are please? Looks like a modern Seikomatic Weekdater.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a Seiko SNK619 put in an SNKF47 case

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

If I've got a Seiko Sumo (black) that I want to convert to a blue dial and bezel, is there a way to obtain an actual Sumo blue dial?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Now I just have to decide which dome to use


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Now I just have to decide which dome to use


I really like that dial. Where did you get it from?


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

NS1 said:


> I really like that dial. Where did you get it from?


It's an OEM monster dial from eBay. Wasn't cheap but I wanted the lume and sharks teeth.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

SNZH55.
full Cerakote color switch to sniper black
Yobokies coin edge bezel
crystal times sapphire
lumed ceramic bezel insert (made for SRP turtles)
Ajuicet pilot dial
yobokies SPO handset


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Double post


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

NS1 said:


> If I've got a Seiko Sumo (black) that I want to convert to a blue dial and bezel, is there a way to obtain an actual Sumo blue dial?


There is a couple of sellers on the bay that carry oem seiko parts, you can check there.
On the other side, you can check with monsterwatches

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*

My 009 in its latest variation. 
Put together yesterday with Dagaz parts. I'll be painting the hour hand white later today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stein79 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Palmettoman said:


> My 009 in its latest variation.
> Put together yesterday with Dagaz parts. I'll be painting the hour hand white later today.
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, is that still the stock movement?
Can other movements fit in the SKX case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JCinPA (Apr 9, 2017)

Received these photos from Duarte at NEWW. He got the watch Friday, now it's Saturday, he's done. Wow!

Dagaz Sword Yellow Gold Super Luminova hands

DLW Watches ceramic bezel and double domed sapphire crystal.

I have a Strapcode Super Jubilee waiting for this back at the office, will post the watch on wrist when I get it back, but could not wait to post these.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



stein79 said:


> Awesome, is that still the stock movement?
> Can other movements fit in the SKX case?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Yes, its the stock movement. Other Seiko movements should fit no problem as long as the crown position is at 4:00.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

I posted this in the SKX photo thread, but I suspect I may get a quicker answer here:

Hi Everyone:

Question regarding lume: would you characterize the '007 dial's lume as more C3 (more green tint and brighter glow) or C1 (more stark white, but less bright glow)?

I am starting to think it is more C1. I would like to match the stock dial to some new hands, and am curious to hear your thoughts...

Thanks!


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

More green to my eyes









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

srp637 with skx173 dial, dagaz hands and meyhofer rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks to the cool things I saw on this thread, I got addicted to mods. This was my first one. Yea, its been done plenty of times before, but I really do enjoy wearing this one. More photos of others to follow. I decided it was time to stop sitting on the sidelines and join the discussion. I appreciate everyone else's posts and photographs providing the inspiration for a great hobby.


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

Here is an SKX with orange planet ocean bezel insert, brushed aluminum chapter ring, stargate dial, and snowflake hands.


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

Debranded etching off of case side and de-cyclopsed Invicta. Sorry my photos seem to have dust, on the outside of the crystal, that I didn't see until they got formatted so big when posted on these messages. I don't really intend for the photos to be this large, but......


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

texas aggies said:


> View attachment 11897674
> Here is an SKX with orange planet ocean bezel insert, brushed aluminum chapter ring, stargate dial, and snowflake hands.


That burnt orange insert looks nice


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

dZeak said:


> I posted this in the SKX photo thread, but I suspect I may get a quicker answer here:
> 
> Hi Everyone:
> 
> ...


It's not C1. I bought a handset for a mod and the hands had C1. Not even close. It's C3. Those hands I used that were C3 were almost a perfect match.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Palmettoman said:


> My 009 in its latest variation.
> Put together yesterday with Dagaz parts. I'll be painting the hour hand white later today.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. What paint do you normally use? 
I have had ok results with testors model paint and dragging it along the hands with an oiler but my last project I bought an airbrush and used acrylic and liked the results much better... And it dried in 5 minutes!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

The SNK is a fun little watch to mod!


----------



## Bodhi6 (Mar 21, 2017)

My first attempt at a mod. An SNZH53 with the dial swapped for a more minimalist one from Dagaz. I think it's great improvement.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Kinesis said:


> srp637 with skx173 dial, dagaz hands and meyhofer rubber strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I left the modding scene long time ago and prefer watches in their original factory form these days, but this one is tastefully done and kind of works for me - very much so. |>


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Slim724 said:


> The SNK is a fun little watch to mod!


that type of day/date would drive me nuts. =) I'd always have to think, 'it's NOT the 3rd!!'


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

Ha! Touche'.



RelojGringo said:


> That burnt orange insert looks nice


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

I didn't stick to one "theme" like I probably should have on this one, but I still kinda like it. The "SKX/FFF/Yachtmaster", if you will.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> that type of day/date would drive me nuts. =) I'd always have to think, 'it's NOT the 3rd!!'


Hahaha exactly, it really makes you look for the date


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

My first complete mod. Took a couple of tries. The second hand was a PITA and the minute hand kept getting loose. After several attempts I think I got it all working nicely. SNZH55 base with Dagaz dial and hands.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey Minor, that looks great. I used the same parts in a SNKL09 case earlier today for a Railmaster type mod.

Can the more experienced guys tell me if this mod would work in a SARY057 case? I'd like it in a little larger diameter.















After a brief foray into SOXA land, 








my 009 was today put back as it should be. (not today's pic, but how it now looks)


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

felt a little guilty about looking at pics and not leaving any









seiko 007/blue and silver


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

FFF mod


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Minorcollector said:


> My first complete mod. Took a couple of tries. The second hand was a PITA and the minute hand kept getting loose. After several attempts I think I got it all working nicely. SNZH55 base with Dagaz dial and hands.


**Fail Report**

Well, after happily reporting on my first complete Seiko Mod I must admit that I ran into some difficulty. I discovered that whenever the hour and minute hand were stacked, like at noon, the second hand would get stuck. So, not wanting to fool around with redoing the hands (it took about an hour just to get the second hand on), I decided to take it in to a watch shop. Just happens to be an antique shop about 5 miles from my house that has two watch repair guys on staff. They were recommended by the local jewelry store. So, I took it in to have them redo the hands. Very nice people. I took my Dagaz 1911 mod in also to get it's hands put on as well. Should be done in a couple of days. I'll post new pictures then.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> The best mods look stock
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Totally agree!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

Good luck. I don't know why the seconds hands can be so tough some times. Seems like they either pop on first try, or become a major pain in the ... It's usually the one step I dread in the whole process.



Minorcollector said:


> **Fail Report**
> 
> Well, after happily reporting on my first complete Seiko Mod I must admit that I ran into some difficulty. I discovered that whenever the hour and minute hand were stacked, like at noon, the second hand would get stuck. So, not wanting to fool around with redoing the hands (it took about an hour just to get the second hand on), I decided to take it in to a watch shop. Just happens to be an antique shop about 5 miles from my house that has two watch repair guys on staff. They were recommended by the local jewelry store. So, I took it in to have them redo the hands. Very nice people. I took my Dagaz 1911 mod in also to get it's hands put on as well. Should be done in a couple of days. I'll post new pictures then.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

texas aggies said:


> Good luck. I don't know why the seconds hands can be so tough some times. Seems like they either pop on first try, or become a major pain in the ... It's usually the one step I dread in the whole process.


It seems a bit consistent to the quality of the hands. In my experience at least, the bargain basement seconds hands have been tougher to mount, maybe some QC issues related to the barrel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

texas aggies said:


> Good luck. I don't know why the seconds hands can be so tough some times. Seems like they either pop on first try, or become a major pain in the ... It's usually the one step I dread in the whole process.


When I talked to the watch repair guy he asked me if i had that magnified glasses thing (I forgot what he called it). He said it's nearly impossible to install hands correctly without proper magnification. Of course, I don't have that and was trying to smash the hands on with my naked eyes. I think I may have damaged the little post on the second hand trying to push it on. So, I think from now on if I do any further mods (considering a FFF next) I am just going to take it to these guys down the road to have the hands put on properly. Bracelets, dials, bezels and inserts, crystal are all pretty easy. Hands are delicate work...I'll leave that to the professionals.


----------



## RLmagic (Mar 18, 2017)

Sporting the Bond strap today.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Just got my monster in the mail from undertheradar

Awesome work!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Minorcollector said:


> When I talked to the watch repair guy he asked me if i had that magnified glasses thing (I forgot what he called it). He said it's nearly impossible to install hands correctly without proper magnification. Of course, I don't have that and was trying to smash the hands on with my naked eyes. I think I may have damaged the little post on the second hand trying to push it on. So, I think from now on if I do any further mods (considering a FFF next) I am just going to take it to these guys down the road to have the hands put on properly. Bracelets, dials, bezels and inserts, crystal are all pretty easy. Hands are delicate work...I'll leave that to the professionals.


It is so much easier with a magnifying visor. I would actually do mods with no seconds because I hated them so much. Then I bought a visor. Yesterday I tried 3 seconds hands on a watch to see which I liked more. Huge difference in the task with magnification.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

My 1911 mod (I hope nobody get offended by the silhouette of a gun). It started out as a beat up SKX that I bought for $75. I mean it was in rough shape. Replaced the crystal with a stock flat crystal out of a new SKX that I put a DD crystal in. Replaced the bezel insert and dial (both from Dagaz). I had some nice yellow hands that I tried to install myself but ended up mangling so I took it to a local watch repair guy who had these Seiko hands in stock. I think I'm going to get some new yellow hands and have him do it over. The sporty strap came on my new Gigandet. I put a rubber strap on that and put the leather on this. I have a side job teaching concealed carry classes and I have 1911 that my dad bought back in the 60's. This will be my instructor watch.

I think I missed the boat by getting a bezel that does not have 45 on it. That might be another future mod to this piece.


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

FFF mod


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> FFF mod
> View attachment 11936218


This is a pic taken by iphone. Wonder why it would reverse the image when I upload. Looks ok on the computer.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Curious, has anyone ever had to cut off a bezel? For the life of me I can not remove the darn bezel?

Did you use a Dremel?

Now granted its on an Orient Mako. But this thread gets more action than the Orient Mako mod thread. 


Sent from The White House on taxpayers dimes.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

guspech750 said:


> Curious, has anyone ever had to cut off a bezel? For the life of me I can not remove the darn bezel?
> 
> Did you use a Dremel?
> 
> ...


i use this on SKX Seiko bezels...your mileage may vary.










How to, below - good luck!:

DIY: How to remove a bezel


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

Minorcollector said:


> I think I missed the boat by getting a bezel that does not have 45 on it. That might be another future mod to this piece.
> 
> View attachment 11935474


interesting.

i had a mod that had similar bezel insert, it actually fits well with your dial as the indices on the insert look like little silver bullets.









same watch with a '45' insert:









for aggressive black look, you may want to consider going stealth bezel insert in the future as well. this one however is for domed crystal, not flat.









best to you in modding,


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Not a great pic but I just added a Crystal Times high dome (CT072) and dagaz insert


----------



## JCinPA (Apr 9, 2017)

Dagaz Sword Yellow Gold Super Luminova hands
DLW Watches ceramic bezel and double domed sapphire crystal. 
Strapcode Super Jubilee bracelet


New to watches in general, first mod, and boy do I love this! I love the SRP775 Turtle, and I actually like the bracelet it comes on. But I REALLY wanted to change the hands and since I wasn't going to do it, I had to do a couple other things to it and sent it to Duarte at NEWW. The chapter ring was off only 1/2 of a major tick mark, but Duarte got it absolutely spot-on. The bezel seems to have a deep, deep blue in it, but that may be an optical effect of having the sapphire crystal on it, but it looks just gorgeous. Those hands just make is look, I don't know ... classier, maybe?

Anyway, I do like the Seiko bracelet, but the clasp is stamped crap and I had heard how nice the clasp is on the Strapcodes, and thought of just getting the clasp, but I decided to get the Super Jubilee, and I'm glad I did that, too. While I like the Seiko bracelet, this bracelet also seems a bit classier to me. I liked the SRP775, but I love, love, love this!

Duarte turned this around in a couple days, by the way. He's awesome. If you don't want to do stuff like this yourself, I can't recommend him highly enough!

Hopefully I'm not going to make this a habit. I've acquired 3 watches recently and I think I'm done. Fingers crossed!


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

Sea Urchin ceramic batman with white chapter ring.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

BRad704 said:


> It seems a bit consistent to the quality of the hands. In my experience at least, the bargain basement seconds hands have been tougher to mount, maybe some QC issues related to the barrel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I usually keep a small sewing needle handy to dress the barrel opening on the second hands. So far, it's been successful.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Planet Monster again with new Clover Strap









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

pyddet said:


> I usually keep a small sewing needle handy to dress the barrel opening on the second hands.


What's your solution if the barrel is too large? (hand slips on the pinion)


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

cayabo said:


> What's your solution if the barrel is too large? (hand slips on the pinion)


I also keep a pair of hemostats in my tool box. A slight oval-ing of the barrel is usually enough.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

undertheradar said:


>


Digging this so much.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

Does anyone know if you can use the ceramic bezel inserts from DLW with the stock crystal from Seiko on a 007K or would you have to change out the crystal to a domed sapphire to get correct fit? I'm really digging the ceramic inserts DLW has and want to include one on a mod I am planning. Will also be changing out the bezel with one from Yobokies.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

AGAF said:


> Does anyone know if you can use the ceramic bezel inserts from DLW with the stock crystal from Seiko on a 007K or would you have to change out the crystal to a domed sapphire to get correct fit? I'm really digging the ceramic inserts DLW has and want to include one on a mod I am planning. Will also be changing out the bezel with one from Yobokies.


Dlw does have ceramic inserts that are flat like the stock. 
The selection is just limited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Skx007 mod 
Blue X Orange is always the best combo, right ?

watch_nian @ instagram


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

tamtkpp said:


> Skx007 mod
> Blue X Orange is always the best combo, right ?
> 
> watch_nian @ instagram


Love the handset. Do you mind sharing your source? Thanks.


----------



## eyeamgrewt (May 7, 2017)

AGAF said:


> Does anyone know if you can use the ceramic bezel inserts from DLW with the stock crystal from Seiko on a 007K or would you have to change out the crystal to a domed sapphire to get correct fit? I'm really digging the ceramic inserts DLW has and want to include one on a mod I am planning. Will also be changing out the bezel with one from Yobokies.


You don't *have* to but there will be a bit of a gap and the insert will sit slightly higher than the crystal.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Two simple mods done today. An invicta and an snzh55. Nothing groundbreaking but I like them. If I don't get tired of the snzh I plan on making an eterna my first foray into the "over $500" club.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

JCinPA said:


> Dagaz Sword Yellow Gold Super Luminova hands
> DLW Watches ceramic bezel and double domed sapphire crystal.
> Strapcode Super Jubilee bracelet
> 
> ...


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Palmettoman said:


> Love the handset. Do you mind sharing your source? Thanks.


Sure , this is a superluminova hand set from watch_nian.

watch_nian @ instagram


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

idvsego said:


> JCinPA said:
> 
> 
> > Dagaz Sword Yellow Gold Super Luminova hands
> ...


----------



## chronowc (Nov 28, 2012)

Put a ceramic bezel on my sumo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

New double-dome crystal, green AR


----------



## jb1776 (Oct 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo.bispo (Mar 20, 2015)

chronowc said:


> Put a ceramic bezel on my sumo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you source the bezel insert?

Enviado do meu MI 5 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jaeiger (Mar 9, 2014)

Looks to me like one from ebay seller lumedceramicbezelinserts. I have one for a turtle coming soon too!


----------



## wrenchking (Feb 24, 2012)

Dagaz, DLW, and abalone dial made by me. Yes, I screwed up the date hole but I'll live with it for now.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Date hole issue or not, looks great! Quite 'refreshing', and very nice touch with the Trident seconds hand to go with the MOP dial.


wrenchking said:


> Dagaz, DLW, and abalone dial made by me. Yes, I screwed up the date hole but I'll live with it for now.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

wrenchking said:


> Dagaz, DLW, and abalone dial made by me. Yes, I screwed up the date hole but I'll live with it for now.


Now that's something certainly different.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Palmettoman said:


> Thanks. Yes, its the stock movement. Other Seiko movements should fit no problem as long as the crown position is at 4:00.


The black (or sometimes grey) plastic "spacer" ring come in 2 different heights - could be more (been away from modding for a bit).

Can be an issue if you mod a large spacer movement to be installed in a case for a smaller spacer.

The spacers are swappable, but requires dial/hands removal.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Has anyone any experience with painting the stock dials? My buddies and I all have the same 007 and I was thinking to add a little text (using a stencil) to them all. 

I've got a practice dial, but I'm hoping to learn from someone else mistakes first


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

gregoryb said:


> Has anyone any experience with painting the stock dials? My buddies and I all have the same 007 and I was thinking to add a little text (using a stencil) to them all.
> 
> I've got a practice dial, but I'm hoping to learn from someone else mistakes first
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm interested in this, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*Post your mods here =>*

I'm new to modding watches, but I tinker with a lot of things. Generally my philosophy is that some things aren't quite finished when they hit the market. So, I'm not looking to create unique products, But I do sometimes feel that I need to mod a thing to *finish* the job and bring it up to where it should have been before I bought it.

The kinetic gmt divers, really most/all divers, should have double-domed glass for use in *actual* diving. Thankfully, it's an easy and inexpensive "upgrade" to bring them up to par.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

SKX175 with DD crystal, Super Jubilee bracelet and polished chapter ring. I thought the black chapter ring was just too dark and the minute markers cluttered up the dial. The polished ring really brightens up the whole watch.


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

My very first mod










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Just got a turtle this week. Loving it, but already thinking about the following mods:

- Sapphire Crystal
- Lolipop Second hand with the lolipop at the other end like the original style turtle second hand
- Ceramic Bezel
- Branded (Seiko "S" Logo) crown
- Display case back

Anyone have suggestions? 
Something like yea, great experience with xxx for what you want with the Crown etc would be great. I am looking for info on sellers of parts and also availability. I guess if no one has something then I will just skip it for now.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Is there a display back for the SKX available anywhere?


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Minorcollector said:


> Is there a display back for the SKX available anywhere?


Towards the end of this thread there is one:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/skx-project-2-0-another-subtle-masterpiece-neww-yobokies-4262018.html


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Minorcollector said:


> SKX175 with DD crystal, Super Jubilee bracelet and polished chapter ring.* I thought the black chapter ring *was just too dark and the minute markers cluttered up the dial. The polished ring really brightens up the whole watch.
> 
> View attachment 12005986


have i literally always seen the 009 incorrectly? thought it had a blue chapter ring


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> have i literally always seen the 009 incorrectly? thought it had a blue chapter ring


You're correct, it's blue. It may appear as black/anthracite at some angles.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> have i literally always seen the 009 incorrectly? thought it had a blue chapter ring


Mine is definitely black. I'll post some pictures later. I went and rechecked just now. It's black.

One of these came out of a Pepsi SKX175, one came out of a black 007. Both rings are the same color.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Updated my 1911 mod. Added new hands (wanted a little color in there) and a brushed chapter ring. man, i love the chapter ring. Ties it all together nicely. The original ring was just too busy and didn't go well with the minute markers on the dial. Too many lines (and they never lined up exactly).


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Minorcollector said:


> Mine is definitely black. I'll post some pictures later. I went and rechecked just now. It's black.
> 
> One of these came out of a Pepsi SKX175, one came out of a black 007. Both rings are the same color.


Yours was modified then prior to your purchase. They're the same color as the dial on the 009/175.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*



Dec1968 said:


> Yours was modified then prior to your purchase. They're the same color as the dial on the 009/175.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


I think this is right, at least in respect of SKX009 (not sure about 175). It's a different part number for the chapter rings, too: http://wristsushi.proboards.com/thread/9923/skx009-blue-dial

Minorcollector, to my eye the the one on the left in your photo looks blue? Could just be the picture, always hard to tell from the photos. Regardless, your mod looks terrific.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



RelojGringo said:


> I think this is right, at least in respect of SKX009 (not sure about 175). It's a different part number for the chapter rings, too: SKX009: Blue Dial? | Wrist Sushi - A Japanese Watch Forum
> 
> Minorcollector, to my eye the the one on the left in your photo looks blue? Could just be the picture, always hard to tell from the photos. Regardless, your mod looks terrific.


Thank you. I am very happy with how it turned out. The rings are identical. I bought it new...don't know how/why it would/could have been modified. And if the one is technically Avery dark blue, I don't know why they would make it so close to black. It is definitely darker than the dial (which is already a very dark blue).


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Yours was modified then prior to your purchase. They're the same color as the dial on the 009/175.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


I bought it new. Don't know how that could have happened.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Minorcollector said:


> I bought it new. Don't know how that could have happened.


That's bizarre! I've owned both the 009 and the 175 and both of mine were blue.

It's highly possible you have a 'mistake' version....it can happen!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> That's bizarre! I've owned both the 009 and the 175 and both of mine were blue.
> 
> It's highly possible you have a 'mistake' version....it can happen!
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Then it should be worth a fortune!


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Does anyone have a good picture of the 175 blue chapter ring? I just want to make sure my eyes aren't going bad on me.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Seiko skx007 mod
watchnian Superluminova hand set

watch_nian @ instagram 
https://watchnian.ecwid.com


----------



## Fazraza (May 16, 2017)

I am looking for a screw down crown for Stargate II SRP495, can't stand the crown it has now. Does anyone know Which crown will fit? Thank you in advance!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Minorcollector said:


> I bought it new. Don't know how that could have happened.


Yeah as others have stated, funky...almost weird you ended up with a black chapter ring on a factory 009/175. I own 009 and owned 175 in the past, both definitely have dark blue chapter ring which matches the dark blue dial color.

That is also per Seiko Pepsi SKX diver specs.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fazraza said:


> I am looking for a screw down crown for Stargate II SRP495, can't stand the crown it has now. Does anyone know Which crown will fit? Thank you in advance!


I think I remember hearing the new Turtle crowns fit. I'm not 100% sure, but it's something worth researching.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Fazraza said:


> I am looking for a screw down crown for Stargate II SRP495, can't stand the crown it has now. Does anyone know Which crown will fit? Thank you in advance!


Turtle crown fits nicely.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Fazraza said:


> I am looking for a screw down crown for Stargate II SRP495, can't stand the crown it has now. Does anyone know Which crown will fit? Thank you in advance!


The turtle crown fits.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

Does the lume of the hands matches the dial?

I just build a SRP777 dial in a SKX with the SKX hands, and that tiny bit of lume difference made me switch the entire project.
Got a SBDC dial with matching handset on the way, so that i don't have the difference haha!


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

Small mod, but maybe it will inspire people to buy a Turtle. I put a Yobokies coin edge bezel on it, so that it would wear a bit smaller on my 7" wrist. I'm used to the 42mm from the SKX's and the 44mm with the original bezel was just too big.

Now it wears great on the super jubilee!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Had some fun today. Installed a new crystal in the railmaster homage (SNKL09) and put together the 2nd (SNKK27). I'm really enjoying my new-found hobby.


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

Seiko SNKL03 mod to Explorer homage


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

SKX mod to "Marine Master" homage.


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

Have I mentioned I am addicted to Mods!!


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

SNZH55 with SNKK87 dial. I find this hobby very therapeutic, but now the number of watches I have built up is getting ridiculous. I got a few listed on the bay right now to see if I can make some room.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Quick SKX mod this morning. 
Snzh hands
Yobokies bezel 
Silver white insert









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry, crypto posted without realizing it. But I killed my own Zombie.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> SRP773 test mule w/ skydome, custom bezel, yobokies chapter ring, dagaz lollipop M/H hands, chrono S hand- clipped, w/ the tip dotted orange.
> View attachment 11114418
> View attachment 11114426


Is that a domed sapphire?

Most impressive....


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Minorcollector said:


> Is there a display back for the SKX available anywhere?


Dagaz has them
Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Doxa Shark Mod


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Seiko dial, case
Yobokies H, M, Dagaz S
6R movement from Sumo.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Inexpensive mod fodder from Amazon. I wasn't aware of this rubber strap version.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Has anyone used this Yobokies dial? I'd be interested in any photos you might have. Thanks.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Added a yellow seconds hand to the cerakoted SNZH55.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Good afternoon,

Does anybody have a picture of Harold's Submariner vs. his Big Grip bezel?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

I think Dec1968 does.

Maybe he'll will chime in.



c5k0 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Does anybody have a picture of Harold's Submariner vs. his Big Grip bezel?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Imhave dagasz silver stoplight hand set an blue A/R sapphire crystal on the way for my srp777 and a yobokies handset for my 6105-8000 inbound. Photos when installed!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> View attachment 12037890
> 
> 
> Seiko dial, case
> ...


Looks awesome!!!


----------



## RLmagic (Mar 18, 2017)

Seiko SNZH55 with custom Ron Jr. engraved argentium silver dial.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

RLmagic said:


> Seiko SNZH55 with custom Ron Jr. engraved argentium silver dial.


Dang that looks cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Palmettoman said:


> Looks awesome!!!


Thanks! more to come.....


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Seiko SKX NH35 Mod.

SKX 007 case 
NH35a with additional Day wheel added
Gen 1 Monster dial 
SNZH hands 
Yobokies knurled bezel and insert (I think)
Duarte Crown



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Lumed dad's cheapy field watch... Couldn't get the chapter ring to line up.  ohhhhhh well that's what you get for a $30 beater.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Small mod, Blue Bird Dives lumed bezel on a SRP581


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Just joined after visiting the forums for years. Can't post photos yet but I just finished my 007 mod.

Was wondering if anyone here could recommend an AR coated sapphire around 6mm thick? I went with the 5.05 from Dagaz with a yobokies sub bezel and a sloped DLW ceramic insert and the crystal sits JUST below the ceramic.

Thanks!

EDIT: Just realized I can upload rather than link.


----------



## 50Fathoms (Apr 16, 2017)

Soxa Mod


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I have to apologize to everyone here.

I've been posting my Timex mods blithely ignorant that this is a Seiko forum.
Didn't realize until someone else had a question about their Orient Ray and started their post "I know this is a Seiko forum..."

So I will leave you with one terribly non-seiko non-traditional but very divery mod.

A Timex Ironman Classic 30 with the following changes:
negative display
hydro mod (filled with mineral oil) 
- goes from 100m water resistant to 10,000m
- much more legible in the water and out
gray buttons swapped for black
white lettering on bezel removed
velcro strap swapped for resin

















Original T5K693


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Minorcollector said:


> Does anyone have a good picture of the 175 blue chapter ring? I just want to make sure my eyes aren't going bad on me.


I would get a black object and place it next to it outdoors in sunlight

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Zoo day! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



c5k0 said:


> Good afternoon,
> 
> Does anybody have a picture of Harold's Submariner vs. his Big Grip bezel?
> 
> Thanks in advance!












Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Internet high-five for anybody that can spot the mod. It's subtle.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

"O" say can I see? yep.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

tamtkpp: That hand set really looks superb.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Here's my (first!) contribution....

Hand set and chapter ring from Dragonshroud.com
Rally bezel insert from minutemarker
miltat oyster bracelet


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*



cayabo said:


> I have to apologize to everyone here.
> 
> I've been posting my Timex mods blithely ignorant that this is a Seiko forum.
> Didn't realize until someone else had a question about their Orient Ray and started their post "I know this is a Seiko forum..."
> ...


I would encourage you (and other non seiko modders) to keep posting. I wasn't aware that this forum was limited (is it really?) and I for one have always enjoyed your stuff. This latest in particular is excellent!


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Star Explorer


























Gen 1 Stargate
NH36 mvt
SRP777 crown
Double Dome sapphire
Dagaz Agent hands
SRP451 dial
custom SS bezel
custom AL chapter ring


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



RelojGringo said:


> I would encourage you (and other non seiko modders) to keep posting. I wasn't aware that this forum was limited (is it really?) and I for one have always enjoyed your stuff. This latest in particular is excellent!


I appreciate your encouragement and kind words.
But to be fair, this is the Seiko & Citizen forum and I will respect it.

Here's my modded Seiko:









FYI - there is a thread for Timex Mods (pretty lonely though...)


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

subterfuge said:


> Gen 1 Stargate
> NH36 mvt
> SRP777 crown
> Double Dome sapphire
> ...


Great mod! Apologies if this has previously been covered, but is the SRP crown "plug and play" for NH35/36 in an SXK case?


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

*Post your mods here =>*










55 Fathoms 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungGPS (Jun 21, 2012)

YoungGPS said:


> 55 Fathoms
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> Star Explorer
> 
> 
> View attachment 12070986


Thank you for fixing everything wrong with the Stargate.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

RelojGringo said:


> Great mod! Apologies if this has previously been covered, but is the SRP crown "plug and play" for NH35/36 in an SXK case?


The SRP777 crown won't work with the SKX case- it's too long- but it will for the _SKZ_ as well as the gen II SRP Stargate cases.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

subterfuge said:


> The SRP777 crown won't work with the SKX case- it's too long- but it will for the _SKZ_ as well as the gen II SRP Stargate cases.


Im guessing the stem doesn't separate from the crown - it's one piece like the 007 crown/stem?

Would be a nice alternative to ordering Sarb units.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Not trying to be a salesperson, but Duarte sells NH/SKX stem crown combos in the Parts Forum sometimes.

That's what I have in this one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLmagic (Mar 18, 2017)

My latest dial for my SKX


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

subterfuge said:


> The SRP777 crown won't work with the SKX case- it's too long- but it will for the _SKZ_ as well as the gen II SRP Stargate cases.


Right on, thank you, sir!



BRad704 said:


> Not trying to be a salesperson, but Duarte sells NH/SKX stem crown combos in the Parts Forum sometimes.


Yes, thank you. I have one of these, too, in this one:


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

I find Tuna insert on a SKX171 to be one of the most attractive SKX171 bezel upgrades I've seen so far:








Also on this Soxa:


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Zanetti said:


> I find Tuna insert on a SKX171 to be one of the most attractive SKX171 bezel upgrades I've seen so far:
> View attachment 12093378
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the famous Seiko Boy's S/S tuna insert for SKX bezel - one of the nicest and most tasteful mods, IMO.

Effective, simple, without trying too hard. That SKX171 MkII in your first photo is fantastic! |>


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks babola...just managed to get myself the last SKX171 from Amazon for under $200 yesterday, will attempt the mod on the first photo soon, I have bezel and insert incoming from Harold.


----------



## EXCALIBUR1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's my Seiko SKX007 reporting in.


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

Beautiful piece Excalibur1 ! 

Looks almost as Tuna Can without the shroud.


:-! |> :-!


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi everyone,
what do you think about the following hand sets ? Cool ?


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

nat007 said:


> View attachment 12095730
> 
> View attachment 12095738


Wow, this looks sweet! Love the dial with the ss bezel. If you wanted to let it go...😉

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

It looks like we may have a new, up and coming producer of products for us modders to add to the likes of Dagaz, DLW, crystaltimes, Murphy manufacturing, Yobokies, Dr Seikostain etc

Found it here - https://watchnian.ecwid.com/ He's only got one set of hands ready to go by the look of his site but has 3 other sets in a crowdfunding link.

Quite cool I think. Anyway it's always nice to see someone stick their neck out and give us a few more interesting hands options for our mods.


----------



## Aquaholic_user (Jul 5, 2014)

humphrj said:


> It looks like we may have a new, up and coming producer of products for us modders to add to the likes of Dagaz, DLW, crystaltimes, Murphy manufacturing, Yobokies, Dr Seikostain etc
> 
> Found it here - https://watchnian.ecwid.com/ He's only got one set of hands ready to go by the look of his site but has 3 other sets in a crowdfunding link.
> 
> ...


Just placed order for two crowdfunding sets

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## quick_silver (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Dec1968 said:


> Instagram - Dec1968watches


 what crystal/bezel combo is this if you don't mind me asking?
thanks.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Not advertising watchnian this time. Not using my parts. But would like to share with you guys with this beauty.

Create this mod for a friend of mine, who support and taught me a lot. The main colour of this watch and the word on the dial did present his name and make everything personalised.

Btw check out my "mini store" to see some future modding options
"Watchnian ecwid" 










watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



quick_silver said:


> what crystal/bezel combo is this if you don't mind me asking?
> thanks.


Bezel is a Yobokies Submariner style bezel. Insert is ceramic from DLW watches. Crystal is domed, also from DLW watches.

If you search the forum for 'Project SKX777' you'll find a thread with all the gory details 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Dec1968 said:


> Bezel is a Yobokies Submariner style bezel. Insert is ceramic from DLW watches. Crystal is domed, also from DLW watches.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


I dig that Sub bezel.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

SKX171
Dagaz Superdome, 
Murphy Coin Edge bezel
MM300 seconds hand with yellow tip
black canvas Clover Strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Double post


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## fpwind (Apr 19, 2010)

My 171 checking in from vacation!

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sumo,
ETA dial,
Dagaz hands,
CrystalTimes domed sapphire,
Strapcode endmill,
Can't remember if this is Yobokies or Dagaz PO bezel insert.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

fpwind said:


> My 171 checking in from vacation!
> 
> Instagram @fpwind


Still my favorite mod in this whole thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm loving SKX's all over again. NH35 in the red one and the one on the right is going to get the triplock treatment soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

BRad704 said:


> I'm loving SKX's all over again. NH35 in the red one and the one on the right is going to get the triplock treatment soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These both look awesome. I still say everyone should own an SKX in their collection at some point. Just can't be beat. Especially if you like to mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## big_raji (Apr 1, 2012)

Did a few mods to a couple of my Seiko SKX007's.

Picked up one from @Youreterrific who provided the shark fin bezel (though I think it looks like a big sawtooth). Added a dome crystal from dagaz, ceramic vintage bezel and red tip second hand from dlw.










Then I picked up this from @zabat and got a BB dial, steel chapter ring, and Mercedes hands from dagaz. Then a ceramic yachtmaster bezel and dome crystal from dlw. I think I might like the subtle dome from dagaz better though.










I promised them both I'd post my mods when I got around to finishing, and I finally did. Thanks guys!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Looking good, my man! 

Hi SKX, I miss you.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

big_raji said:


> Did a few mods to a couple of my Seiko SKX007's.
> 
> Picked up one from @Youreterrific who provided the shark fin bezel (though I think it looks like a big sawtooth). Added a dome crystal from dagaz, ceramic vintage bezel and red tip second hand from dlw.
> 
> ...


Really liking the one with BB dial. Looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

undertheradar said:


>


How much did this watch cost?

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

007 with dagaz black sea explorer wave dial


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

^^ gorgeous!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

The Watcher said:


> 007 with dagaz black sea explorer wave dial
> 
> View attachment 12146546


Nice mods!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

The bronze case, caseback, bezel, and chapter ring were about $400. I put a NH35 in it. The rest of the parts you can add up. 



Dec1968 said:


> How much did this watch cost?
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Lumed ceramic bezel with a new NDC Strap


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

Double Post


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

tamtkpp said:


> Not advertising watchnian this time. Not using my parts. But would like to share with you guys with this beauty.
> 
> Create this mod for a friend of mine, who support and taught me a lot. The main colour of this watch and the word on the dial did present his name and make everything personalised.
> 
> ...


How did you paint the symbol on the dial?


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

7002 military mod


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

This mod has been done many times, but this one is mine and I love it! I think it looks fantastic on mesh.


----------



## RLmagic (Mar 18, 2017)

Think Im finally calling my personal SKX done. Ron Jr. custom engraved argentium silver dial, red lolli pop second hand, SNZH hour and minute hands, OSC brushed silver chapter ring, LCBI ceramic lumed bezel insert.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Thinking to try this mod with dagaz big # desert eagle dial.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

nat007 said:


> Thinking to try this mod with dagaz big # desert eagle dial.


Please do. I'm curious to see that dial in a watch.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

Anyone know where I can find this dial for purchase? I'd like to use it in an skx007 project.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Here it is...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-seiko-skx173-dial-nib-$34-shipped-us-4424578.html



AGAF said:


> Anyone know where I can find this dial for purchase? I'd like to use it in an skx007 project.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

007
Dagaz dial, chapter ring, hands. Second hand is DLW. 
Murphy coin edge,
SKZ211 bezel insert,
Crystaltimes double dome.


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

ChiefJr said:


> Here it is...
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-seiko-skx173-dial-nib-$34-shipped-us-4424578.html


Thank you!


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

ChiefJr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like the middle and the strap, too. Good work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Polished case 
Seiko 5 dial 
Orange sword hand set

watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

Can anyone compare the quality of the ceramic bezel inserts offered by Harold (Yobokies) vs. that of DLW Watches? Is one better than the other or are they about the same?


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

Has anyone done the Yobokies "Spectre" Sub homage mod? I've searched all the mod threads page after page because I like to see what everyone has done, but I don't recall seeing any photos of Harold's "Spectre" sub. I am leaning heavily toward doing the complete mod on my 007 with his dial, mercedes hands, ceramic insert, sub bezel, and sapphire crystal. I think it would look pretty sharp.

Photobucket


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Looks like a nice combination. 

Do it and see how it turns out. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

SKZ211
Dagaz dial
DLW hands
Crystaltimes dome sapphire
Strapcode bracelet


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dagaz dial and hands and bezel insert. eBay President bracelet. 7002 base.


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

AGAF said:


> Can anyone compare the quality of the ceramic bezel inserts offered by Harold (Yobokies) vs. that of DLW Watches? Is one better than the other or are they about the same?


I did compare DLW vs Parnis (38USD vs. 10-12 USD) - I found out that except the lume pip which is very faint ,the Parnis holds up very well vs. DLW especially given it is 1/3 of the price. I would not be surprise that the Yobokies/DLW/Parnis are coming out of same factory


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Added a dagaz double dome to my monster mod and I like it... But the profile isn't what I hoped. You can see the dome goes down and ends below the bezel. I was hoping to close that up more. Does anyone have a suggestion for a dome that has a higher edge? I could go a little bigger all around really. But not the big bubbles.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Simple mods are very cool


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

the dagaz 007 black sea explorer wave dial, this time with a touch of white ceramic


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Simple mods are very cool


Looks great! Is that one of Harold's bezel inserts?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

idvsego said:


> Added a dagaz double dome to my monster mod and I like it... But the profile isn't what I hoped. You can see the dome goes down and ends below the bezel. I was hoping to close that up more. Does anyone have a suggestion for a dome that has a higher edge? I could go a little bigger all around really. But not the big bubbles.


i'm not sure if this will be any help but i have two crystals.

















the yobokies is the slightly shorter dome, with a large bevel edge, DLW is slightly taller but not a big bubble rise, with a very small bevel. no bezel mods though so i don't know how they'd look with the ceramic insert angles, etc...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Simple mods are very cool


Nice where did you get the insert?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

The aluminium insert came from Yobokies


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Please help me to xchoose a cool insert for my 7002 Scubapro


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

idvsego said:


> Added a dagaz double dome to my monster mod and I like it... But the profile isn't what I hoped. You can see the dome goes down and ends below the bezel. I was hoping to close that up more. Does anyone have a suggestion for a dome that has a higher edge? I could go a little bigger all around really. But not the big bubbles.


None of the saphires ive tried go over the bezel except the yobokies bubble boy, and its only the center of the crystal that pokes.. Dagaz double dome doesnt. I gave up on them and started using gs divertite acrylics. Pm me if you want to know further details..


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Finished this mod today from recyclable items... 
7s26-0040 case
7s26-0050 dial and hands
Sub insert off the bay
Double domed mineral crystal









Instagram . the_watchier


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

^ great shot, love aluminum/stainless inserts!









007


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Seiko Orange bullit SKXA55...chapter ring mod from the past.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Just finished the SKX171 silver Tuna can bezel upgrade mod.

What I like about it in particular is that it 'upgrades' the look of a stock 171 without affecting or taking away any of that well known original SKX diver look and feel.

From this:








To this:








Hope you like it. ;-)


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

babola said:


> Just finished the SKX171 silver Tuna can bezel upgrade mod.
> 
> What I like about it in particular is that it 'upgrades' the look of a stock 171 without affecting or taking away any of that well known original SKX diver look and feel.
> 
> ...


Wow - so simple yet so effective, great mod babola!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Zanetti said:


> Wow - so simple yet so effective, great mod babola!


Thanks, appreciate it! Loving it so far


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

babola said:


> Just finished the SKX171 silver Tuna can bezel upgrade mod.
> 
> What I like about it in particular is that it 'upgrades' the look of a stock 171 without affecting or taking away any of that well known original SKX diver look and feel.
> 
> ...


Looks great. The 171 as a base is on a while different playing field imo. Such a great dial and the polished case is a subtle touch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

SKX171 'The Officer'


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)

Not my work (bought it from Yobokies) and completely in love with my Seiko 5, a tribute to my Graal watch the Nautilus (one day she will be mine!).


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Looks like ............. and I ordered our dials right around the same time (i.e. day one)

SNKM43K1, Invicta branded NH35, sapphire front, mineral rear, Dagaz Sea Explorer dial, Ofrei crown, hands and perlon strap. The depth of the wave on this dial is UNBELIEVABLE!!










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Schussnik said:


> Not my work (bought it from Yobokies) and completely in love with my Seiko 5, a tribute to my Graal watch the Nautilus (one day she will be mine!).


I have the same base watch that I had made into a Tudor North Flag ish homage. Did Yobokies change the bracelet? I'm looking for a solid link bracelet for it.

Here's mine (previously posted here)










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Schussnik (Nov 27, 2016)

Bracelet is the original Seiko one, no change made.


----------



## SandorV (Dec 16, 2016)

I bought the black Yachtmaster dial from DLW watches for my Seiko SKX007. I Really like this look. The bezel is really nice but it fits with a "gap" between the bezel and glas.
I also had to use several very thin layers of tape to raise the bezel because there was a "lip" between the bezel insert and the bezel itself.

Strap is a Miltat canvas with deployment buckle.


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

SandorV said:


> I bought the black Yachtmaster dial from DLW watches for my Seiko SKX007. I Really like this look. The bezel is really nice but it fits with a "gap" between the bezel and glas.
> I also had to use several very thin layers of tape to raise the bezel because there was a "lip" between the bezel insert and the bezel itself.
> 
> Strap is a Miltat canvas with deployment buckle.


Woah. Do you have any wrists shots? That's nice!


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Dagaz dial/hands
Yobokies bezel/insert
Stargate Gen I

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Managed to upgrade and beautify the good old SKX171 without loosing any of that well known and recognizable SKX-ness.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

haven't taken, let alone posted many pics lately.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

babola said:


> Managed to upgrade and beautify the good old SKX171 without loosing any of that well known and recognizable SKX-ness.
> 
> View attachment 12231138
> 
> ...


Super cool!


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

First mod. Actually only the first step. Coin edge bezel from crystaltimes and patriot insert from Dagaz, really like how its turning up! Now to install the sapphire crystal!


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> haven't taken, let alone posted many pics lately.
> 
> View attachment 12233794
> 
> ...


Whats the mod?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

rogt said:


> Whats the mod?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Some mods are easier to spot than others...but then some aren't that easy like the Sapphire glass and another more sublime mod on TTN's Blurtle you should be able to decipher on your own


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

rogt said:


> Whats the mod?





babola said:


> Some mods are easier to spot than others...but then some aren't that easy like the Sapphire glass and another more sublime mod on TTN's Blurtle you should be able to decipher on your own


the mods are pretty subtle and can be hard to miss at first glance, and these pics don't necessarily highlight the changes. in fact i don't know if anyone's ever noticed one of them (the second hand). all i had done was have the day/date in black, and the second hand is gold, from a 775. and of course the sapphire as mentioned, from DLW. I may eventually swap the second hand to a 007/white stick version as it makes more sense.

also i eventually want to coin-edge bezel one of my SRP's, likey the 775 to add another aspect to the vintage look. that's a little more of a mod-mod =)


----------



## gdb1960 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a mod question. Is the 4R35 swappable for 7S35? I have a Samurai that I'd like to upgrade the movement in. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi all, I finished this one the other day from a 009, but it hasn't grown on me like I'd hoped. Way too busy!!!

I'll probably change it back and just fade a 009 insert. I do like the hands from watchnian tho.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

schtozo said:


> None of the saphires ive tried go over the bezel except the yobokies bubble boy, and its only the center of the crystal that pokes.. Dagaz double dome doesnt. I gave up on them and started using gs divertite acrylics. Pm me if you want to know further details..


I just installed my first GS DT acrylic this weekend. Great crystal and a great look. I installed it sans crystal gasket and it "popped" twice while pressing it in. I thought I'd cracked it, but it went in great and sealed water-tight. I love the metal ring around the bottom.


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

idvsego said:


> Added a dagaz double dome to my monster mod and I like it... But the profile isn't what I hoped. You can see the dome goes down and ends below the bezel. I was hoping to close that up more. Does anyone have a suggestion for a dome that has a higher edge? I could go a little bigger all around really. But not the big bubbles.


Best I Found is using the High domed crystal from dr.seikostein, there is still a slight edge but it is way better a barely noticeable


----------



## Shizmosis (Feb 26, 2017)

cedric1918 said:


> Best I Found is using the High domed crystal from dr.seikostein, there is still a slight edge but it is way better a barely noticeable


Nice mod!

Crystaltimes released a new DD especially made for those sloping ceramic inserts. I placed an order yesterday, looking forward to this new mod possibility.

CT037CIS


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNKM97 Recraft + SRP438 hour and minute hands, M1ó Works strap


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

fagyalllo said:


> SNKM97 Recraft + SRP438 hour and minute hands, M1ó Works strap
> 
> View attachment 12253610
> 
> ...


I like the no Luke dial with the Lumed sword hands. Great job.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Shizmosis said:


> Nice mod!
> 
> Crystaltimes released a new DD especially made for those sloping ceramic inserts. I placed an order yesterday, looking forward to this new mod possibility.
> 
> ...


I'll have to order one as soon as they are back in stock. Looks like a great fit.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Palmettoman said:


> Hi all, I finished this one the other day from a 009, but it hasn't grown on me like I'd hoped. Way too busy!!!
> 
> I'll probably change it back and just fade a 009 insert. I do like the hands from watchnian tho.


Thanks Palmettomen for the support, nice to hear that you love the hand set.
The Orange always contrast with the black and white nicely.

I got come hands coming up soon on July, keep checking my website for details.
btw, some of my projects are still running, lets check it out folks !


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

After looking at mods for years and studding every how to video and web page I was determined to mod an SKX.
I began to slowly purchase all the proper tools needed to complete the task and finely today was the day. My plan, not to bite off too much my first time out, just remove the movement and replace the crystal with sapphire.
I'm happy to say that all went well and in the short time it took I learned a lot and now have confidence to move on to a full mod. My next project how ever will be giving my turtle a sapphire crystal along with aliening the hands and chapter ring.

Photo taken the moment I was finished.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

eroc said:


> After looking at mods for years and studding every how to video and web page I was determined to mod an SKX.
> I began to slowly purchase all the proper tools needed to complete the task and finely today was the day. My plan, not to bite off too much my first time out, just remove the movement and replace the crystal with sapphire.
> I'm happy to say that all went well and in the short time it took I learned a lot and now have confidence to move on to a full mod. My next project how ever will be giving my turtle a sapphire crystal along with aliening the hands and chapter ring.
> 
> Photo taken the moment I was finished.


I've been gathering parts for my mod. Hopefully it goes close to as well as yours did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

eroc said:


>


This is one of the nicest and best fitting coin-edge bezels for SKX I've seen so far. Great end result. The only thing I'd like to see on mine would be the original SKX bezel insert. For me it channels that charisma of an 6105-8000 coin-edged bezel. Where is the bezel from if I may ask?

But even so, great mods altogether!


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

babola said:


> This is one of the nicest and best fitting coin-edge bezels for SKX I've seen so far. Great end result. The only thing I'd like to see on mine would be the original SKX bezel insert. For me it channels that charisma of an 6105-8000 coin-edged bezel. Where is the bezel from if I may ask?
> 
> But even so, great mods altogether!


Thanks, Its a Murphy Manufacturing bezel. I aquaired mine in a trade but here is the link
Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.


----------



## Jojo73 (Sep 19, 2016)

I changed out the original crystal to a double dome sapphire crystal from Dagaz. The new sapphire crystal looks amazing. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

I want to buy a sarg009 dial. Does anyone know if it will fit a skx or turtle?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Palmettoman said:


> I just installed my first GS DT acrylic this weekend. Great crystal and a great look. I installed it sans crystal gasket and it "popped" twice while pressing it in. I thought I'd cracked it, but it went in great and sealed water-tight. I love the metal ring around the bottom.


Very nice, what size was the crystal? 32.2? Whats the bezel amd insert? Did you have to shave from the insert ID?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hands change on my monster mod, just to see if I like it. Still undecided.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rick3000 (Sep 29, 2013)

Here are my Seiko mods over the past year, I am very happy with how they all turned out!

SNZH "Spectre"
Yobokies Octopus Dial, Lollipop 300 Hands, Spectre Bezel Insert
Dievas Bond Nato

SNZH "Fifty Fathoms" Black
Dagaz FFF Dial & Yobokies FFF Hand
Brady Sailcloth Strap

SNZH "Fifty Fathoms" Blue
Dagaz FFF Dial & Yobokies FFF Hand
Martini Racing Nato

SKX "Planet Ocean"
Dagaz PO Dial, Hands, Bezel Insert & Polished Chapter Ring
Crystaltimes Coin Edge Bezel
StrapCode Super Oyster

SKX "P-38"
Yobokies P-38 Dial & Pilot Hands w/ Red Plane Second Hand
Dagaz Brushed Chapter Ring
LCBI Lumed Bezel Insert
Rios Pilot Strap

SNX "Agent Railmaster"
Dagaz Agent Dial & Planet Ocean Hands
Hirsch Highland Strap

Not a Seiko, but I also changed the bezel on this Vostok "Scuba Dude"
Dr.Seikostan Shark Bezel w/ Dagaz 45 Bezel Insert
Dievas Bond Nato


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*



schtozo said:


> Very nice, what size was the crystal? 32.2? Whats the bezel amd insert? Did you have to shave from the insert ID?


Thank you. The crystal is 30.8 and was installed without the crystal gasket that comes with the watch. The insert is from eBay. HNSStraps, I believe. It's the only one I had that fit over the crystal without having to shave the I.D. The ones I had from Tiger would not fit. This is a 8926 case, not a Seiko.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice photography work.



rick3000 said:


> Here are my Seiko mods over the past year, I am very happy with how they all turned out!


----------



## Rob Cox (Dec 13, 2014)

I had a Citizen NY0040 in drawer and came across it a month ago. A battered thing to say the least but it keeps great time(actually I had 2 but I have sold the other). I thought I would give it the full polished look as the scratches were really bad.
This is the second one I have done like this, but I sold the other overayear ago and this one is to keep. The dial is exactly the same size as Seiko 7s26 dials but the day/date window doesn't quite line up so I wnt with this no date dial from Dagaz. 
I had the movement serviced and got the horologist to leave off the day and date wheels when he re-assembled it.
As the dial has minute markers on it, I polished the Citizen chapter ring, which is brass. The hands were off ebay and I left the second hand off for now, but I might put it on. A new after market bezel insert completes the job. It's a shame there are no other choices of inserts.


























I am pleased with it, but it is a bit of a fingerprint magnet (ask a Breitling owner)


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

Second step is done! Double dome sapphire with AR coating from crystal times installed! Really like how it looks!


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Diego Ledezma said:


> Second step is done! Double dome sapphire with AR coating from crystal times installed! Really like how it looks!
> 
> View attachment 12265186
> 
> ...


Where did you source that bezel insert?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Still can't find a SNZH Seamaster mod bezel insert.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Finally got around to switching out the chapter ring and installing the domed sapphire on the 7002 Marathon mod.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

fagyalllo said:


> SNKM97 Recraft + SRP438 hour and minute hands, M1ó Works strap
> 
> View attachment 12253610
> 
> ...


Great job. Do you happen to have the link for the  M1ó Works strap? That strap makes the watch IMHO.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Here it comes...


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

1000!


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

jsohal said:


> Where did you source that bezel insert?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its from Dagaz, it's called the patriot! It has a really nice finish.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Minorcollector said:


> 1000!


Not bad at all, a 1000 pages in 8 years.

Whoopee doo!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

So many awesome mods over 1000 pages! Good job breaus


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

rick3000 said:


> Here are my Seiko mods over the past year, I am very happy with how they all turned out!
> 
> SNZH "Spectre"
> Yobokies Octopus Dial, Lollipop 300 Hands, Spectre Bezel Insert
> ...


All look great!

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

Very amazing !!!


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

Turtle PADI

Custom bezel One.second.closer
Hands Sbdc049
Converse Strab by XamlamStrap


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

I've had a couple of Seiko's modded, now I'm going to tackle one, myself. I have these parts (plus a brushed chapter ring) incoming...I also have a Crystal Times double dome sapphire, to go along with these.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Post 10,000 in this thread?

Wasn't bonding with a recent mod. New strap is helping. Never would have guessed I'd like anything called "beige". I think it looks cool against the brushed case. And with the gold indices. Before and after...


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Anyone know what I can do with a sarg009 dial? Not sure which seiko I can fit it into. Thx

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Big #desert eagle.


----------



## harrzilla (Apr 24, 2017)

Here is my "Hubble". Inspiration from DocTone.

Case: SKX007
Bezel: Murphy CNC
Hands: AJuiceT Pilot Hand Set v2
Crystal: Crystaltimes CT043 - Blue
Cerakote: Satin Graphite Black


----------



## harrzilla (Apr 24, 2017)

Removed douple post...


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SRP777 mod (6306 7001 nostalgia)

Frosted bevel sapphire
Lollypop second hand
Sloped little faded insert
Aged dial and insert pip lume (match exactly the hands lume)
Kanji days wheel


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

harrzilla said:


> Here is my "Hubble". Inspiration from DocTone.
> 
> Case: SKX007
> Bezel: Murphy CNC
> ...


Gorgeous!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

pyddet said:


> I also keep a pair of hemostats in my tool box. A slight oval-ing of the barrel is usually enough.


Well, I've done enough hand swapping now to have ruined some of them.

I had a seconds hand that kept falling off - used a set of wire-cutting tweezers to squeeze the barrel while looking at it with a 10x loupe - works great - your post gave me the confidence to try.

Since that worked so great I did the same thing to the post that a slipping hour hand was on. Once again, it worked great.

Thanks.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Glad that it worked!!



cayabo said:


> Well, I've done enough had swapping now to have ruined some of them.
> 
> I had a seconds hand that kept falling off - used a set of wire-cutting tweezers to squeeze the barrel while looking at it with a 10x loupe - works great - your post gave me the confidence to try.
> 
> ...


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

The best way to add a good grain finish.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

007
ETA dial
Dagaz SD kit
Dagaz chapter ring
Murphy bezel
Dagaz hands
Dragonshroud crown
Strapcode super oyster


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Palmettoman said:


> Hi all, I finished this one the other day from a 009, but it hasn't grown on me like I'd hoped. Way too busy!!!
> 
> I'll probably change it back and just fade a 009 insert. I do like the hands from watchnian tho.


She's much happier this way!


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

I've been in the lab...









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

kcoops said:


> I've been in the lab...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which handset is that? I have that same dial and watch waiting to do a mod to and was debating on hands. Love that.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

c5k0 said:


> 007
> ETA dial
> Dagaz SD kit
> Dagaz chapter ring
> ...


Interesting. Just a blank dial?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Which handset is that? I have that same dial and watch waiting to do a mod to and was debating on hands. Love that.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


It's a set that I put together from Otto Frei. I love it too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

kcoops said:


> It's a set that I put together from Otto Frei. I love it too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are the hands I set aside from a previous build - didn't like them as much on the SKX - but would look spectacular on this watch.










Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

rogt said:


> Interesting. Just a blank dial?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Correct. This dial has a glossy finish.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

007
Sterile stainless ETA
DLW hands
Dagaz chapter ring
Murphy bezel
Strapcode Super Oyster
Crystaltimes Double Dome Sapphire


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> 007
> Sterile stainless ETA
> DLW hands
> Dagaz chapter ring
> ...


Clean looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

c5k0 said:


> 007


Very Swatch-like...nice!


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

Here is one I finished up yesterday. It's mostly spare parts and the base is the Sharky Tuna Can.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

harrzilla said:


> Here is my "Hubble". Inspiration from DocTone.
> 
> Case: SKX007
> Bezel: Murphy CNC
> ...


Loving this look, good choices!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

007 with Crystal Times double dome blue AR sapphire, Strapcode Super Oyster, and Dagaz Batman insert. Recently completed for Dream Killer.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The photos don't do it justice. The watch is a magnificent piece. Can't help but keep looking at it. Thanks again. Well Done mate!!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Happy Independence Day all


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> 007
> Sterile stainless ETA
> DLW hands
> Dagaz chapter ring
> ...


Making that SKX look tiny


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

3WR said:


> Post 10,000 in this thread?
> 
> Wasn't bonding with a recent mod. New strap is helping. Never would have guessed I'd like anything called "beige". I think it looks cool against the brushed case. And with the gold indices. Before and after...
> 
> ...


One of the best snk mods I've seen, well done! What is the dial from originally?


----------



## JorgeT (Mar 6, 2010)

c5k0 said:


> 007
> Sterile stainless ETA
> DLW hands
> Dagaz chapter ring
> ...


Man this is like a watch I dreamed up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

mcnabbanov said:


> One of the best snk mods I've seen, well done! What is the dial from originally?


Thank you very much.

The case is from an SNKH63. I prefer the wider lug width.

The dial was in a cheap old watch I bought on Ebay. The rest of the watch was only useful as a shipping container for the dial. I don't know if it is a real Seiko dial.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> Making that SKX look tiny


Yes, it does make it look/wear smaller on the wrist. 22-20 Strapcode doesn't help. I've planned on switching the bracelet to 22-18 and also adding a jumbo crown.


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

harrzilla said:


> Here is my "Hubble". Inspiration from DocTone.
> 
> View attachment 12294962


Wow , excellent job ! 
(For me this watch is an absolute keeper, even after one year I couldn't find something to improve ....)


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Allow me to show another improvement of the black seiko, but turned to a russian brand.
Why ? the watch case is sexy as well and target was to get a more " streamline" style ...
By the way ..it took some time to create the dial.. and learn "how to "


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

A couple of mine...I'm contemplating new bezels.... so, technically, these are still works in progress...:think:


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

DocTone said:


> Allow me to show another improvement of the black seiko, but turned to a russian brand.
> Why ? the watch case is sexy as well and target was to get a more " streamline" style ...
> By the way ..it took some time to create the dial.. and learn "how to "
> 
> ...


Beautiful !!! Love the Vostok !!! Show us more !

watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## Sp3ct0r (May 30, 2017)

zigzag840 said:


> Turtle PADI
> 
> Custom bezel One.second.closer
> Hands Sbdc049
> Converse Strab by XamlamStrap


Wow this is stunning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Here re is a new SKX Custom project, the case and the bracelet are blasted , the crown, the bezel and the clasp are stock. A full blasted case is not very sexy IMHO. What do you think guys?


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

Where do you buy this insert please ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

zigzag840 said:


> Where do you buy this insert please ?


X2


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

From a seller in the Philippines. Look for time_wise on ebay. Hope this helps.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Also I believe Dagaz has this one in stock now.


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

ccmjd said:


> Also I believe Dagaz has this one in stock now.


Exact !! Thanks


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

007
Dagaz dial, crystal, bezel insert
Dragonshroud
Yobokies hands
Murphy bezel


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

kcoops said:


> I've been in the lab...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anyone help with case number on these two? Thank you..


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

skx007

Turtle dial
Tuna hands
Single dome sapphire
Oyster + MM clasp


----------



## kcoops (Sep 13, 2014)

schtozo said:


> anyone help with case number on these two? Thank you..


Snkm60 and snkm57. The two tone is for sale.

Check me out on Instagram @kellencs


----------



## robimitchell (Dec 2, 2013)

My latest creation!






















Watch is SNZF17
Dial and chapter ring are from Dagaz; hands, crystal and bezel insert from DLW.


----------



## fpwind (Apr 19, 2010)

Instagram @fpwind


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Thought I will ask this here.. I've ordered a set of hands from Dagaz back in May, and it was shipped on the 30th. I'm in canada and yet to receive the hands, are any Canadian fellows facing prolonged delivery times from dagaz? I've ordered from them before but about 2 years back and never had a problem.
Please let me know. Thanks

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Grinding off crown guards and giving it a grain finish!


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Thought I will ask this here.. I've ordered a set of hands from Dagaz back in May, and it was shipped on the 30th. I'm in canada and yet to receive the hands, are any Canadian fellows facing prolonged delivery times from dagaz? I've ordered from them before but about 2 years back and never had a problem.
> Please let me know. Thanks
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


About the same wait for me - 4-8 weeks.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> About the same wait for me - 4-8 weeks.


Thanks for your feedback

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

hey guys

So the gf just bought me an SNZG13 for my birthday. Love it. 

It will at some point be introduced to a sapphire crystal...and I do find myself with something of an inexplicable urge to fit a Milgauss style lightning bolt hand to it as well...

More pressing, it's on a typical Seiko 5 bracelet, so I am wondering if I have any better bracelet options for it.

Any idea if a Strapcode oyster would fit it? Presumably designed for an SKX, so all about the lug shape. Any other ideas to upgrade this (other than natos/leather etc)

Thanks

Matt


----------



## GIGANTORE (Jun 13, 2017)

So...






















Still have to to install the new double dome. But I'm liking it so far.


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

View attachment 12340391


dagaz on blue mariana trench dial...yobokies...seiko 007


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with eBay bracelets from BandFever?

Specifically this one

Any ideas on quality vs say Strapcode? Even compared to stock Turtle solid end link bracelet?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> 007 with Crystal Times double dome blue AR sapphire, Strapcode Super Oyster, and Dagaz Batman insert. Recently completed for Dream Killer.


Jimmy this batman youve done for DK looks sweet, youve classed it right up! and i really like the 30/30 blue and black bezel, dome will look great in hand, nice work mate


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Cobia said:


> JimmyMack75 said:
> 
> 
> > 007 with Crystal Times double dome blue AR sapphire, Strapcode Super Oyster, and Dagaz Batman insert. Recently completed for Dream Killer.
> ...


Thanks mate, he's pretty happy with it. It's my third Seiko mod after an FFF and a Turtle.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> Thanks mate, he's pretty happy with it. It's my third Seiko mod after an FFF and a Turtle.


Don't be so modest. My modded Seiko SKX looks amazing and turns heads regularly. You're a genius with this stuff. Wait until they see your next project.

Or is that a secret?


----------



## Tiptac (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi everyone. I just stumbled across a coined edge bezel for the SBBN007 from yokobies and was wondering if anyone knows if it would fit my baby tuna? (SRP637)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> Don't be so modest. My modded Seiko SKX looks amazing and turns heads regularly. You're a genius with this stuff. Wait until they see your next project.
> 
> Or is that a secret?


It looks great bro, very tastefully done, agree the domed crystals can give these skx a really nice look, the touch of blue looks a treat too, great work jimmy with the modding..


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Two of my favorites custom divers, SEIKO 7002


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Just a subtle one...


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

My first mod: This is my first attempt at modding. Everything was straightforward, and easier than I thought it would be. The only problem I had was getting the hands to sit correctly, without rubbing. I finally got the hands on, and working right. I'll post more pics, when I get the insert changed...


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

Mod pics: I used a Crystal Times CT037 DD Crystal, Yobokies dial, hands, chapter ring, and bezel insert.


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

Second pic wouldn't attach.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Dagaz matte chapter ring for SRP turtle.

Anyone else had problems fitting these? Chapter rings have always just dropped in for me before. This one is too big and being metal I can't squish it down.

Thanks in advance

Edit - Had to file down the outside circumference a surprising amount but it eventually dropped in. Luckily any slight marks on the leading edge are covered by the crystal gasket. 

First thing I've ever had from Dagaz which wasn't perfect and I've had quite a lot in the past few years. Sometimes Yobokies hands have had holes a little too big and I've had to crimp the hole smaller (Broaching/closing) but without a staking set - that was tricky.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

I've been looking at the SKX007 for about a month and eventually decided not to buy it and I did not know why. Just something wasn't right and was rubbing me the wrong way, couldn't figure it out.

Then I saw a photo in this forum of an SKS without the stock chromed hands and it just clicked for me. The matte dial, the matte hour markers, to my eyes it requires a set of matte hands. I was sold.

With the splash of orange script on the dial the punch of the orange hand and the slight orange stripe on the strap brings some nice cohesiveness. I ordered it Sunday night, Yobokies shipped it Monday morning, I had it in the States on Wednesday morning. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Lightly modded and just in from Duarte at NEWW. Extremely quick turnaround too.
















Lumed ceramic bezel insert, Ti Samurai hands, blue AR sapphire. Everything else is stock


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Looks great...should've come that way stock.



sportura said:


> I've been looking at the SKX007 for about a month and eventually decided not to buy it and I did not know why. Just something wasn't right and was rubbing me the wrong way, couldn't figure it out.
> 
> Then I saw a photo in this forum of an SKS without the stock chromed hands and it just clicked for me. The matte dial, the matte hour markers, to my eyes it requires a set of matte hands. I was sold.
> 
> With the splash of orange script on the dial the punch of the orange hand and the slight orange stripe on the strap brings some nice cohesiveness. I ordered it Sunday night, Yobokies shipped it Monday morning, I had it in the States on Wednesday morning. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

My ever-evolving SRP777 going under the knife yet again. Set the case off to Ridwan for a new bezel made to fit a ceramic insert nice and flush.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Crystal from Crystaltimes
Crown from a Stargate
Strap from Aragon


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Crystal, strap, or both?


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

I have a favour to ask of any of our expert modders who happen to own a pair of calipers and an SKX dial. 

Is someone able to tell me the height of the dial? Ideally I'd love to know 2 measurements;

1) Dial Height including dial dots
2) Dial Height including dial dots and lumed markers

Really appreciate any help, trying to see if I can squeeze the dial under a UV printer


----------



## ijob007 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hand made 22mm brown leather Genuine Swiss ammo pouch watch strap on my baby tuna. Lots of patina. 1960s.









-----------------------------
Sent from the back of Michael Caine's Mini Cooper S, Italy. Holding on for dear life...


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

PADI BAT
crystaltimes sapphire
dlwwatches bezel


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Apologies if this has been answered already - was wondering if the Turtle solid end link is compatible with any other cases? 

I thought I read somewhere the Turtle endmill will fit perfectly on another Seiko model - can't remember exactly, but the re-issued Baby Tuna comes to mind...


----------



## UberPsyX (Aug 3, 2016)

Few more changes to my SKX009, gunmetal sunburst dial, black day dial, new hands, new AR crystal, brushed chapter ring, atlas one bezel and ceramic bezel insert on a distressed strapsco rally strap with butterfly clasp! (Apologies for the incredible quality phone pics!)


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Can anyone suggest a source for a good coin bezel for the 007 other than yobokies or crystaltimes? Looking for something in stock at the moment. Thank you.


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*

Delete


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

AndrwTNT said:


> Can anyone suggest a source for a good coin bezel for the 007 other than yobokies or crystaltimes? Looking for something in stock at the moment. Thank you.


Murphy Manufacturing makes one: http://www.murphymanufacturing.com/seiko_bezel_2050.html

Excellent quality, but is bi-directional with no "clicks."


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

RelojGringo said:


> Murphy Manufacturing makes one: Murphy Manufacturing Co., Inc.
> 
> Excellent quality, but is bi-directional with no "clicks."


Thank you for that link. I think I came across that one recently but since it has no clicks and is not uni-directional I passed. It looks to be great quality though!


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Kontrolsports, a good start but needs a bezel insert and a red second hand... suggestions?


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I just added the chapter ring to kind of break it up and make it not so black on black.


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

The Watcher said:


> View attachment 12341193
> View attachment 12340391
> 
> 
> dagaz on blue mariana trench dial...yobokies...seiko 007


Looks nice. My daughter's name is Mariana. I may have to get a dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*

007
Dagaz hands
Murphy bezel
Strapcode Oyster
Custom invisible dial


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Here are some mods from me
Glossy 62 Mas mod








SKX Blumo 








Green SKX








SKX black mod


----------



## Paper clip (Aug 12, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Re: custom invisible dial

Now that's a unique dial! Looks very cool.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

toomanymatts said:


> Anyone have any experience with eBay bracelets from BandFever?
> 
> Specifically this one
> 
> Any ideas on quality vs say Strapcode? Even compared to stock Turtle solid end link bracelet?


I have this on my mako from band fever and the band itself is solid but the clasp sucks. I prefer a push button release. The clasp just snaps on and is very stiff to open. Cracked a fingernail a few times while opening but for 20 bucks it's OK.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

Mod question-NH35

Does anyone know if you can change the dial on a Deep Blue Nato (the "bigger" SKX)? I don't have any calipers to measure dial diameter, but it is an NH35 movement...

Thanks,
AT1984


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> Thought I will ask this here.. I've ordered a set of hands from Dagaz back in May, and it was shipped on the 30th. I'm in canada and yet to receive the hands, are any Canadian fellows facing prolonged delivery times from dagaz? I've ordered from them before but about 2 years back and never had a problem.
> Please let me know. Thanks
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Might be a customs issue in CA. I bought an aurora and received it in FL 7 days after placing order on a Friday evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

hawkeye86 said:


> Looks nice. My daughter's name is Mariana. I may have to get a dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do it! the dial is actually two colors - light blue fading into a very dark blue. nice effect with the wave dial. post it when you get it!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

itsajobar said:


> Might be a customs issue in CA. I bought an aurora and received it in FL 7 days after placing order on a Friday evening.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered several times from Dagaz before, probably 5 times or so; usually stuff arrives within a week, only one time it took about 3 weeks.
This time, it is just hands' set, it has been 6 weeks and now show yet, of course the tracking doesn't work on Canada Post site, and Dagaz doesn't answer my emails.

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Only mod is a really great rubber strap from Obris Morgan


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> I ordered several times from Dagaz before, probably 5 times or so; usually stuff arrives within a week, only one time it took about 3 weeks.
> This time, it is just hands' set, it has been 6 weeks and now show yet, of course the tracking doesn't work on Canada Post site, and Dagaz doesn't answer my emails.
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Shipping update from Canada - have 3 orders waiting to arrive - first was June 18th.

No tracking available. Still within the 4-8 month wait that is typical for my orders. If your tracking does end up working, check to see if it came in through BC - and the exact date. I've noticed they can get stuck there for 3-7 days...

"If you build it, they will come."


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> Shipping update from Canada - have 3 orders waiting to arrive - first was June 18th.
> 
> No tracking available. Still within the 4-8 month wait that is typical for my orders. If your tracking does end up working, check to see if it came in through BC - and the exact date. I've noticed they can get stuck there for 3-7 days...
> 
> "If you build it, they will come."


Thanks for sharing!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

reposting another pic in case it decides to bring back all the posts that seem to have disappeared...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

yep, something strange is going on here, lol.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX007 Japan

Dial and hands come from Loyswatch , Strapcode bracelet , Dagaz insert ;-)


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Error


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Old profile with standard dome vs new profile with crystal time ct037cis. Much closer to what I had in mind


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> 007 with Crystal Times double dome blue AR Sapphire, Strapcode Super Oyster, and Dagaz Batman insert. Recently completed for Dream Killer.


I still love it. I'm biased but it's your best mod so far.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

View attachment 12357081


----------



## watchalexbooksandcds (Apr 13, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> Only mod is a really great rubber strap from Obris Morgan


LOVE THAT COMBO! I am working on a similar but with a yellow Deep Blue vented band. Got the band, now I just need to get the watch. Really looking forward to it!!


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

What a humbling experience, my first time out replacing the face and hands. Most of the mod was straightforward but installing the hands was difficult to put it mildly, they work and I didn't break them so I will call this a success. I'm going to do more research on hand installation before my next mod.










Sapphire from Crystaltimes
Murphy Coin Edge Bezel
Unknown maker of Bezel Insert
Dagaz hands and face
Strapcode Super Oyster Bracelet


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

eroc said:


> What a humbling experience, my first time out replacing the face and hands. Most of the mod was straightforward but installing the hands was difficult to put it mildly, they work and I didn't break them so I will call this a success. I'm going to do more research on hand installation before my next mod.


Looks great, congrats! Did you use a watch hand setter or did you free-hand it?


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

studiompd said:


> Looks great, congrats! Did you use a watch hand setter or did you free-hand it?


Thanks, I used a hand setter but discovered it did not come with the proper insert for setting the second hand, as I understand it there should have been a narrow one with no hole.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Which one did you get so I know to avoid it?


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

studiompd said:


> Which one did you get so I know to avoid it?


lol a cheap one from ebay


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Sharing a Lume shot

Dagaz dial 
Watchnian Hand Set 
8926 based

Cheers

watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

eroc said:


> lol a cheap one from ebay


Gotcha, I'll probably go with one on amazon but will make sure it has all the inserts needed.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Parsedout said:


> Evolution of my SNKL07.
> 
> Original with big dome sapphire added
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=11537954&d=1492443820"]
> ...


If I could find an snkl07 I'd be all over it. Wow


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

My supercharged Seiko SKX007 mod! Just received back from my mod guy today, so far I'm in love!

Drilled lugs
NE15 (6r15) movement 
Seiko signed S crown
Seiko Sumo dial
Yokobies baby tuna bezel
Yobokies Planet Ocean hands
Crystaltimes purple AR double domed sapphire
DLW vintage ceramic bezel insert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyJackson (Jun 2, 2006)

Just a hand swap here on this one, but I like how it turned out.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Just found this on eBay. Ordered one to see if it's suitable as a base for mods.... wondering if anybody here has seen one in person? No affiliation with seller.

*Japan NH35 Tuna Can Diver Automatic wristwatch MarineMaster Man SBBN015 /SBBN017*


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

eroc said:


> Thanks, I used a hand setter but discovered it did not come with the proper insert for setting the second hand, as I understand it there should have been a narrow one with no hole.


Or a toothpick with a tip cut off and flat top finely finished (sanded).
Some of us hobbyist watchmakers have been using this method sucessfuly for years.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Parsedout said:


> Evolution of my SNKL07.
> 
> Also moved my Sexplorer mod to the SKX and the SKX dial to the SNKM case.
> View attachment 11537826


Nice transformation and inspiring mods, very well done! The BB36 and teh Ranger mods are actually the same one's I'd like to build some day.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

New snowflake hands. 
I think I'm done with the heavy modding, but to me the hands on the skx are the weak point.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

*Post your mods here =>*



c5k0 said:


> Just found this on eBay. Ordered one to see if it's suitable as a base for mods.... wondering if anybody here has seen one in person? No affiliation with seller.
> 
> *Japan NH35 Tuna Can Diver Automatic wristwatch MarineMaster Man SBBN015 /SBBN017*


I have the PVD version. There's a several page thread on here about it. Great watch for the money. Mine keeps great time.

Here you go:

Sharkey v2.0 SBBN015 homage

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=3724906&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*



AndrwTNT said:


> Can anyone suggest a source for a good coin bezel for the 007 other than yobokies or crystaltimes? Looking for something in stock at the moment. Thank you.


FYI - Crystaltimes coin edge bezel is back in stock in three finishes. Polished, sandblasted and sandblasted PVD. I ordered the polished one on Monday.

https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/metal-parts/ct202/


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

jtaka1 said:


> New snowflake hands.
> I think I'm done with the heavy modding, but to me the hands on the skx are the weak point.


Nice mod.
As for SKX hands, they follow 41 year old historic design and are meant to 'work' in unison with that bezel. 
I'm glad Seiko kept those arrow hands practically unchanged, not to mention the aluminium bezel insert which recently celebrated 49-year birthday.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;gt;*

Posted this a while back but updated the strap and am even more satisfied with it so I thought I'd post a new picture (SNKL03 modded with Dagaz Polar Expedition dial).









PS if anyone has strong opinions on what handset would swap in nicely, feel free to say so.  Tudor Ranger style, maybe?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Note to modding newbs: Sometimes the most subtle mods can be the most impactful. Plongeur hands and a coordinating Nato strap transformed my SKX007 quite effectively.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

jtaka1 said:


> New snowflake hands.
> I think I'm done with the heavy modding, but to me the hands on the skx are the weak point.


Agreed on the hands. They need a black border. I'm not a snowflake hand person, but that looks good.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

sportura said:


> Note to modding newbs: Sometimes the most subtle mods can be the most impactful. Plongeur hands and a coordinating Nato strap transformed my SKX007 quite effectively.


I agree completely. The best mods are the ones where you can't tell it's been modded. 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;gt;*



sheepfishdog said:


> Posted this a while back but updated the strap and am even more satisfied with it so I thought I'd post a new picture (SNKL03 modded with Dagaz Polar Expedition dial).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely have some ideas - what are you going for with this mod? Dressy? Casual? Flair?

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;gt;*



sheepfishdog said:


> Posted this a while back but updated the strap and am even more satisfied with it so I thought I'd post a new picture (SNKL03 modded with Dagaz Polar Expedition dial).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to do that dial with some black edged Ranger hands myself. Just haven't figured out the case I want to use. Yours is an option but want more than 30m wr. Thought about a bernhardt anchor but not sure if I can find black edged Ranger hands for the miyota.


----------



## endi48 (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;gt;*

View attachment 1.jpg







My goal was to create a white dial watch with a white bezel. I wish the Dagaz dial didn't have the red dot or I would have used a different second hand. Overall, I think it came out pretty well.

Mods:
Double Dome AR crystal
Dagaz White Enamel Dial
Ocean Hour and minute hands
Red seconds hand
DLW Ceramic Ghost White insert
Polished Long Shark Bezel
Polished chapter ring


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;gt;*



Dec1968 said:


> I definitely have some ideas - what are you going for with this mod? Dressy? Casual? Flair?
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Definitely going for a more casual vibe, but nothing bold like orange plongeurs or anything like that.


idvsego said:


> I wanted to do that dial with some black edged Ranger hands myself. Just haven't figured out the case I want to use. Yours is an option but want more than 30m wr. Thought about a bernhardt anchor but not sure if I can find black edged Ranger hands for the miyota.


Yeah I am drawn to the Ranger hands somehow! But unlike you I think I'd go with silver edge ones to better match the indices.

Good luck with finding the right case! I'm still new to this so I haven't ventured beyond this one yet.

(And it's definitely ironic my dial says 200m on a 30m WR watch haha.)

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

ON the yellow dial, the chrome boarders make hands washed out and hard to see in contrast to the dial. 
I do agree with you on the bezel insert. I've tried various inserts, and keep coming back to the stock one.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

On the yellow dial, the chrome boarders make the hands washed out and hard to see in contrast to the dial. 
I do agree with you on the bezel insert. I've tried various inserts, and keep coming back to the stock one.



babola said:


> Nice mod.
> As for SKX hands, they follow 41 year old historic design and are meant to 'work' in unison with that bezel.
> I'm glad Seiko kept those arrow hands practically unchanged, not to mention the aluminium bezel insert which recently celebrated 49-year birthday.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

I liked these that I had on, but I like the snowflake hands a little better. 


Dec1968 said:


> Agreed on the hands. They need a black border. I'm not a snowflake hand person, but that looks good.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



sheepfishdog said:


> Definitely going for a more casual vibe, but nothing bold like orange plongeurs or anything like that.Yeah I am drawn to the Ranger hands somehow! But unlike you I think I'd go with silver edge ones to better match the indices.
> 
> Good luck with finding the right case! I'm still new to this so I haven't ventured beyond this one yet.
> 
> ...


My initial thought with that dial would be something that has more power than the indices provide - silver edged like you mentioned. A minute hand that's got more presence than the hour hand would also lend itself to more casual.

Personally if you go with hands from Dagaz to match the lume I would go with these: http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3415650

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



jtaka1 said:


> I liked these that I had on, but I like the snowflake hands a little better.


Not bad. I would like a black plongeur handset - would provide similar shape to the lume plots at 12 and would be bold. 








Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

jtaka1 said:


> On the yellow dial, the chrome boarders make the hands washed out and hard to see in contrast to the dial.
> I do agree with you on the bezel insert. I've tried various inserts, and keep coming back to the stock one.


Yup, the black SKX hands would have been much better fit on SKXA35. There are many who did just that, modded their SKXA35 with black SKX hands from Yobokies, to fix what Seiko should have done to start with.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

I've recently discovered the SRP043K1 Spork and have become quite smitten with it and want one, but can't find one for sale.

Anyone know if there is a way to mod an SKX007 to look just like this?


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Dec1968 said:


> My initial thought with that dial would be something that has more power than the indices provide - silver edged like you mentioned. A minute hand that's got more presence than the hour hand would also lend itself to more casual.
> 
> Personally if you go with hands from Dagaz to match the lume I would go with these: http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/3415650
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Thanks so much for the suggestion! I do like your idea quite a bit and agree they would work well. Will keep mulling it over till the urge to mod again wins out!

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

sportura said:


> I've recently discovered the SRP043K1 Spork and have become quite smitten with it and want one, but can't find one for sale.
> 
> Anyone know if there is a way to mod an SKX007 to look just like this?


Dials/hands can be purchased from Rob. One warning - date window does not line up with 7S movement.


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

First mod for me. Dagaz hands, Dial, sapphire and insert. Super oyster bracelet. What do you think about It?


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> Agreed on the hands. They need a black border. I'm not a snowflake hand person, but that looks good.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Yes, I agree on both points. The snowflake works well. Mine sends its regards.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;gt;*



sheepfishdog said:


> Posted this a while back but updated the strap and am even more satisfied with it so I thought I'd post a new picture (SNKL03 modded with Dagaz Polar Expedition dial).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking dial! Would this drop into an snk803 without any mods? I think Ranger hands would looks awesome.


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;gt;*



studiompd said:


> Great looking dial! Would this drop into an snk803 without any mods? I think Ranger hands would looks awesome.


Thanks! Yeah it should as long as that model takes the standard 28.5mm Seiko dials, which it should. Just make sure to buy the version made for 4 o'clock crowns.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;gt;*



sheepfishdog said:


> Thanks! Yeah it should as long as that model takes the standard 28.5mm Seiko dials, which it should. Just make sure to buy the version made for 4 o'clock crowns.
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip! Did you decide to swap hands or sticking with the pencils for now? It would be cool to have ranger hands, would be a nice little explorer/ranger mashup.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Redid my North Flag/Ranger Homage with a larger case and solid link integrated bracelet. Just swapped it this afternoon.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;gt;*



studiompd said:


> Thanks for the tip! Did you decide to swap hands or sticking with the pencils for now? It would be cool to have ranger hands, would be a nice little explorer/ranger mashup.


Still thinking about it hehe. I think ranger hands would be a pretty safe choice like you say, but am also considering sword hands, either regular ones or those with the stiletto lume outline.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

sportura said:


> I've recently discovered the SRP043K1 Spork and have become quite smitten with it and want one, but can't find one for sale.
> 
> Anyone know if there is a way to mod an SKX007 to look just like this?


I tried to do the same and just couldn't be exact. I think this is Close enough.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;gt;*



endi48 said:


> View attachment 12364593
> View attachment 12364597
> 
> My goal was to create a white dial watch with a white bezel. I wish the Dagaz dial didn't have the red dot or I would have used a different second hand. Overall, I think it came out pretty well.
> ...


That's really nice, good work.


----------



## Sp3ct0r (May 30, 2017)

Just finished my first mod.









I think it came our well- was a huge learning opportunity.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

How about a custom Lew and Huey, in a H3 case, with a top grade ETA 2824-2. On a Miltat bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Modified Angular Momentum GMT with top grade ETA 2893-2 and custom dial and hands. This is the Cougar II case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Rhorya said:


> Modified Angular Momentum GMT with top grade ETA 2893-2 and custom dial and hands. This is the Cougar II case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Where'd you get the custom dial made?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Maybe this will fit in here. I recently bought a used Seiko 6309-8239 for the 6309 as a donor movement for my 6309 divers down the road. But I was playing around the other day and decided to see what I could do with some parts I had laying around. So starting with the 6309-8239; your basic Seiko 5 watch, and a plain SS case.







I removed the movement, removed the handset and dial and then put on a dial I had from an old 7002, I used the handset from the donor watch and put it back together, giving me a seiko 6309-8239/7002.







With the 7002 dial and the bezel-less case it has a minimalist look to it, but at least to me, works kinda neat and I think has a cool look. Thoughts?


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

joepac said:


> Where'd you get the custom dial made?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


A private source 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Rhorya said:


> A private source
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sharing is caring! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

joepac said:


> Sharing is caring!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Let's just say I know a guy in the Netherlands who knows a couple guys in Switzerland. Phone calls and secret messages and hands signs are exchanged and then next thing you know I get a package delivered. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Just put on the coin edge bezel from crystaltimes and a limed sapphire insert from Blue Bird Dives..

Anyone else have the coin bezel from CT? Does using the gasket they provided make it extremely hard to turn the bezel?... Mines terrible.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Nothing special, really. Skx013 with Ofrei Mercedes hands and no chapter ring.


----------



## fishfingers (Mar 8, 2014)

Seabee1 said:


> View attachment 12368971


I rather like that argyll-sweater dial, I've got several pairs of matching socks! Very good condition for an old Seiko 5 dial, too!


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

@sprint V

Yobokies's dial?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

pyddet said:


> Nothing special, really. Skx013 with Ofrei Mercedes hands and no chapter ring.


Nice, need more skx013 mods posted!


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

fishfingers said:


> I rather like that argyll-sweater dial, I've got several pairs of matching socks! Very good condition for an old Seiko 5 dial, too!


It is in great condition, just not anything I would ever wear. I only bought the watch for the very clean movement, if it's something you're interested in PM me.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm trying to fit a Crystal Times CT037 into my SKX007, but it doesn't seem to be fitting with the gasket... I had fit a Dagaz double dome sapphire previously and that fit without a problem... does anyone have any experience doing this? Do I need to order a different sized gasket? Thanks.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*



skyleth said:


> Do I need to order a different sized gasket? Thanks.


A standard 007 crystal gasket will do for Crystaltimes double domed. Dagaz SD gasket is a different size than 007 crystal gaskets. I just ordered one of his SD gaskets in addition to standard gaskets - should be arriving any day.

Edit: just saw you said Dagaz Double domed. I'm referring to Super domed (lines up with his raised bezel inserts).

Either way, standard 007 gasket should do the trick. Keep the Dagaz gasket paired with the Dagaz crystal - for your next mod. Or PM me if it's in good condition and you want to get rid of it.


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

Changed the bezel insert, today. Had the Yobokies Doxa on it...for some reason, I like black inserts better (though I'll probably swap it, again).


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

oh man, the doxa one looked _great!_


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

I might get a Yobokies triple bezel, and try the doxa on that. I wish I could find a bezel that had a more aggressive-looking edge, like an actual doxa.


----------



## xbgen2 (Dec 26, 2006)

Watch SRPA81J...dial srpb01 green turtle....hands skz211


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

Question for you experienced modders. Trying to do some mods on an skx007 for the 1st time. I ordered a sub bezel from Yobokies and I'm having a terribly difficult time getting the new bezel on. The stock Seiko bezel came off fine. I've got the thin silver ring back in and placed the rubber gasket inside the bezel that Harold sent with the bezel. It just simply will not pop on. I've placed a lot of pressure on it and I'm afraid I'm going to break something. Anyone else have this issue or know what to do? Should I just keep applying pressure and not worry about breaking anything?


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

Finally got the bezel on. Happy with how it turned out.


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

AGAF said:


> Question for you experienced modders. Trying to do some mods on an skx007 for the 1st time. I ordered a sub bezel from Yobokies and I'm having a terribly difficult time getting the new bezel on. The stock Seiko bezel came off fine. I've got the thin silver ring back in and placed the rubber gasket inside the bezel that Harold sent with the bezel. It just simply will not pop on. I've placed a lot of pressure on it and I'm afraid I'm going to break something. Anyone else have this issue or know what to do? Should I just keep applying pressure and not worry about breaking anything?


I had trouble getting a bezel back on, when I replaced a stock SKX bezel with a Murphy Coin Edge bezel (my first "Mod"). I was afraid I was going to break something, too. I covered the crystal/bezel with a microfiber cloth, and placed a small block of wood on top of the crystal and bezel. I pressed down HARD with the palm of my hand, and it finally popped on. You could also try putting the watch on top of a cloth face-down, and press it from the back. I wouldn't risk it, with a "high Dome" crystal, though. I think the trick is: make sure the bezel is level all the way around, before you apply pressure.

I've also heard of people using a crystal press with a die that correctly fits the diameter of the bezel, and pressing it on with that. I haven't tried it, but I haven't needed to.

I think the tolerances on some bezels and cases are "finicky" at best. Case in point: I took the brand new bezel from the SKX173 that I installed the Murphy bezel on, and swapped it to an SKX007 (The "Doxa" mod in my pics, above). The bezel and gasket are brand new, and that bezel is too loose! It will pop on, but I can pop it off, with my finger. I've even tried trading the click springs and gaskets...no difference.

Hope that helps.


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

I was a day late, and a dollar short, with my reply! ;-)


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

Finally went back to all stock parts (except the double dome crystal from Dagaz). Just love the original look.

Now I gotta figure out what to do with these extra parts.. lol.


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

AT1984 said:


> Changed the bezel insert, today. Had the Yobokies Doxa on it...for some reason, I like black inserts better (though I'll probably swap it, again).


I'm digging the watch with Yobokies insert on there. Either way, great looking watch! Well done.


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

AGAF said:


> AT1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Changed the bezel insert, today. Had the Yobokies Doxa on it...for some reason, I like black inserts better (though I'll probably swap it, again).
> ...


Thanks! I'm going to try out the Yobokies Triple Grip with the Doxa insert, next.


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

My SKXGate, Stargate007, StarKX007... whatever you want. Complete with 4r36 movement









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm re-posting mine rather than going back and fixing my Photobucket links so, in no particular order....

SKX007 Military mod double domed sapphire









6309-7049 SQ dial 7548 quartz mod on Fuller Tsunami bracelet









SKX011 superdome Soxa dial









SKX009 superdome on Anvil bracelet









6309-7290 MKII dial and hands with 6105 domed crystal and black day/date wheels









Rally diver mod which I have a new dial and hands to re-mod when i get a chance









6309-7049 quartz 7548 mod









6309-7049 pepsi quartz 7548 mod flat sapphire


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Hmmmm...


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

cbrmike said:


> I'm re-posting mine rather than going back and fixing my Photobucket links so, in no particular order....


Well done, it's always a pleasure to see some well executed old school mod.

I lately see a lot of attempts but just few worth attention.

If you have more.............


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

nice use of brown/chocolate and tan.


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

TurtleMaster mod

case and bezel from SRP779
ceramic bezel insert (DLW)
double dome sapphire (Crystal Times)
Steel chapter ring (Yobokies)
mm300 dial + handset (Seiko - 6 month wait..)
BoR bracelet (Yobokies)


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Case is a standard 6309-7049, swapped out the dial/movement for one from a 6309-8239, a dress watch. Swapped them because I loved the look of the 8239 dial, this is my mini-MAS

This is the donor watch


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Can someone please photoshop the hands and make them black like the ones from Dagaz? This is not my photo but am using it for reference (deciding on black or silver 6105 style hands)

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

PADI SKX and Stargate Turtle










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

Seabee1 said:


> View attachment 12379543
> 
> 
> View attachment 12379549
> ...


The dial seems to have the same size than srp777 ! Great idéa and mod !!!


----------



## fronzie (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm trying to decide between the SKX007 and SKX173. 

Before I make my decision can anyone confirm that the only difference between these two models is the dial design and seconds hand?

I am planning on installing a ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal and wanted to make sure that if I buy parts for the 007 that they would work on the 173. 

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Everything apart from the hands and case isn't SKX.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Soxa, would be great summer watch.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



Rhorya said:


> Let's just say I know a guy in the Netherlands who knows a couple guys in Switzerland. Phone calls and secret messages and hands signs are exchanged and then next thing you know I get a package delivered.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Or PM the guy and help him out.....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

joepac said:


> Sharing is caring!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Sk-watchparts.com

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Rhorya said:


> Sk-watchparts.com
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Spectre mod... opinions please. Gold, yellow w/ tic marks, or silver.?


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

bennytheblade said:


> View attachment 12384603
> View attachment 12384605
> View attachment 12384607
> 
> ...


Gold or silver


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

This has been done so many times, but I'm proud of this one! Love the look.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

bennytheblade said:


> View attachment 12384603
> View attachment 12384605
> View attachment 12384607
> 
> ...


I'm for the silver.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Rhorya said:


> I'm for the silver.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


+1 silver

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

New look with the new hand set

watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

A new mod step on my 009J, new alu rehaut from Dagaz:


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



cyberwarhol said:


> I tried to do the same and just couldn't be exact. I think this is Close enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think ebay has the dial you need (top picture) for that mod. It was like $40 bucks though. Just search "Seiko dial parts" I think.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## M. Reno (Jul 6, 2015)

Sp3ct0r said:


> Just finished my first mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ! Really like that!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Time for a change:

Took my modified SKX171 and swapped the Yobokies Coin Edge Bezel with blue insert for a stock 007 bezel I had laying around.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Just wrapped up my custom Ollech & Wajs Precision Cougar Diver with a Glycine GL224 (base ebauche is the Sellita SW200-1). Nice little project for just about $500 all with parts off eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

Question for the "non-newbie" watch modders: Can the SII NH36 movement be swapped in to an SKX007 case, even though I am using a dial with no day window? In other words: would it matter if I'm using a "3 o'clock" crown movement, in a "4 o'clock" crown SKX007 case? I know that some movement swaps without changing the "day" wheel wil cause misalignment, but I'm not using a dial with a "day" window. Hope thats nottoo confusing? ?


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

AT1984 said:


> Question for the "non-newbie" watch modders: Can the SII NH36 movement be swapped in to an SKX007 case, even though I am using a dial with no day window? In other words: would it matter if I'm using a "3 o'clock" crown movement, in a "4 o'clock" crown SKX007 case? I know that some movement swaps without changing the "day" wheel wil cause misalignment, but I'm not using a dial with a "day" window. Hope thats nottoo confusing? ?


Date wheel from 3 won't line up exactly in 4 case. Some can live with it. I can't.


----------



## AT1984 (May 28, 2015)

Is there any hand winding/hacking movement that will swap into an SKX007 case, without modding the movement itself? Thanks!


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

Silver for sure. 
IMO: Gold just doesn't work. The yellow looks to contrived because it isn't an exact match for the triangular indices.


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

AT1984 said:


> Is there any hand winding/hacking movement that will swap into an SKX007 case, without modding the movement itself? Thanks!


Without DAY display. .you can use 4r , 6r , Nh 35, 36 ....the DATE is matching always in cases if date at 3h , crown at 3 or 3:18 SkX or 4h

Pending the Dial (you have yet ?)l the feets have cutted.

If you buy a movement please be aware that most have 3mm plastic spacer.
SKX need 4mm plastic spacer. You have to change the spacer or do a DIY solution to bridge 1mm

PS. Follow this https://seikoparts.wordpress.com/2017/03/27/supercharge-your-skx007-with-a-nh35/

Buy a 4r so you prepared in the right way : https://www.cousinsuk.com/search?SearchTerm=4r36


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

c5k0 said:


> Date wheel from 3 won't line up exactly in 4 case. Some can live with it. I can't.


|> I'm a newbie but I second what you wrote |>

4r35 or SII nh35, 4r36 or SII nh36
6r15 or SII ne15

all direct swap BUT

DATE will line up with the date window of the SKX0XX (7s20 0020 case, crown at 3:45) only when the movenents have the date wheel for 3:45.

In case is used a mov with date wheel for crown at 3:00 or 4:00, the date won't line up exactly in the dial date window. 
It will be little off set; I've seen some can live with it, not me! :-!

@ATI984
A 4mm movement holder ring has to be used in the 7s26 0020 case. So you can use the stock one of the donor (you must take out the date wheel to do it) in case the new mov you have uses a thinner ring


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

bennytheblade said:


> View attachment 12384603
> View attachment 12384605
> View attachment 12384607
> 
> ...


Hands matter....but I like the silver

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

LeeMorgan said:


> |> I'm a newbie but I second what you wrote |>
> 
> 4r35 or SII nh35, 4r36 or SII nh36
> 6r15 or SII ne15
> ...





AT1984 said:


> Question for the "non-newbie" watch modders: Can the SII NH36 movement be swapped in to an SKX007 case, even though I am using a dial with no day window? In other words: would it matter if I'm using a "3 o'clock" crown movement, in a "4 o'clock" crown SKX007 case? I know that some movement swaps without changing the "day" wheel wil cause misalignment, but I'm not using a dial with a "day" window. Hope thats nottoo confusing? ?





c5k0 said:


> Date wheel from 3 won't line up exactly in 4 case. Some can live with it. I can't.





DocTone said:


> Without DAY display. .you can use 4r , 6r , Nh 35, 36 ....the DATE is matching always in cases if date at 3h , crown at 3 or 3:18 SkX or 4h
> 
> Pending the Dial (you have yet ?)l the feets have cutted.
> 
> ...


Date alignment aside, the dial feet will need to be cut no matter what if the crown alignment is going to be different from what was originally intended. My recollection is the movement ring (which is wear the dial feet go) does not rotate around the movement.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Jtragic said:


> Date alignment aside, the dial feet will need to be cut no matter what if the crown alignment is going to be different from what was originally intended. My recollection is the movement ring (which is wear the dial feet go) does not rotate around the movement.
> 
> Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


 Yes - reminder - don't line up the dial according to the date window if you're using 3 movement.

I've done a face-palm once or twice aligning to the incorrect position or trying to fit a larger spacer movement into a case that only accepts smaller spacers.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

3WR said:


> Has anyone used this Yobokies dial? I'd be interested in any photos you might have. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 12038954


Have this dial, the Patina Milsub hands (not Mercedes), and a Ceramic Sub insert coming from Harold for my SNZH55... also have a red seconds hand on its way from DLW. Will post the finished product as soon as it's all here.


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Is there a list of other seikos that skx mods will work with? I'm currently going through this thread (up to the 300s😜) and I have a few but search doesn't give me anything. Also, what's the right size for the gs divetite crystal. Gotta stock up on supplies.

and I'm going silver on the spectre mod. Hands are what Harold recommended, silver... but I thought maybe the yellow or gold might match the indicators.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

I imagine I have already posted here, but in case I haven't... ;-)

One of my favorites mods is my SKX711, an orange dialed brother to my SKX171. I love the bezel on the SKX171, and I was disappointed that Seiko didn't make any other options with that bezel. o|









Click for *Big Image*​
Maybe my second most favorite mod was on the orange Orient Mako, which came with a red-tipped second hand that really clashed with the orange dial. I opened the back, released the crown stem, pulled the movement out, put some paper under the hands to protect the dial and painted the tip of the second hand black. This is one of the only mods I did myself! :-!









Click for *Big Image*​
I have dozens of mods, but another favorite is my "dress" version of the SKX171. I had the case and bezel fully polished by Rob Backstrom and Bill Yao, along with MOD hands and dial from Bill Yao's collection and a Hadley-Roma Navitimer bracelet.










Click for *Big Image*​
Just a sampling, but a few of my favorites! 

- Thomas

.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

bennytheblade said:


> what's the right size for the gs divetite crystal.


32.2 - 32.3 
They aren't sharp so you need to try them on (In my cases the best fit was 32.3)
Do not use gasket with GS DT (neither cement)
Remember the bezel insert won't fit with this plexy measures.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I'm happier than you'll ever know to be posting my first ever mod. I actually completed it about 7 weeks ago but am finally getting around to posting. I'm also happy to say it has far exceeded my expectations and I can't imagine ever getting rid of it!

I've always had a thing for the Rolex Explorer with the exception of the Mercedes hands. I love the size, the style, the versatility, symmetry, the history, and what it represents. So my first mod was a no-brainer.

I started with a new Seiko 5 SNKK91 from eBay for less than $60. The dial and hands both came from Dagaz. The 29mm domed sapphire crystal is from Esslinger.com and the strap is a 20mm Fluco Leather Aviator strap from Holben's. I also bought a cheap crystal press and set of tools on Amazon.

Everything went way smoother than I thought it would except for setting the seconds hand. I just about threw a tantrum but somehow kept it together and then almost by magic the seconds hand was perfectly in place. Also, I was expecting some sort of satisfying click while setting the crystal but that never happened. However as far as I can tell it seems properly set.

This watch has been on my wrist far more than any other in recent time. I realize successfully modifying a Seiko doesn't make me a watchmaker, but it's hard to imagine another watch being any cooler than one you've tinkered with yourself. I initially hoped to find a decent bracelet for it but I think I'm quite content with the strap. I really doubt this will be my last mod.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> I'm happier than you'll ever know to be posting my first ever mod. I actually completed it about 7 weeks ago but am finally getting around to posting. I'm also happy to say it has far exceeded my expectations and I can't imagine ever getting rid of it!
> 
> I've always had a thing for the Rolex Explorer with the exception of the Mercedes hands. I love the size, the style, the versatility, symmetry, the history, and what it represents. So my first mod was a no-brainer.
> 
> ...


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

yinzburgher said:


> yinzburgher said:
> 
> 
> > I'm happier than you'll ever know to be posting my first ever mod. I actually completed it about 7 weeks ago but am finally getting around to posting. I'm also happy to say it has far exceeded my expectations and I can't imagine ever getting rid of it!
> ...


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;amp;gt;*

So I couldn't sleep... I popped out two mods. Lol

First one was my original donor for my Tudor North Flag /Ranger Homage I put the original dial back but changed the hands. Not quite sure about the seconds hand but might swap that out down the line. Bracelet is a solid link quick release Huawei smart watch band I got for 11 bucks.










This second one was my other donor for my Tudor North Flag/Ranger Homage with a more Nautilus case and a black ring/bezel. I decided to keep the Dagaz FFF dial but changed the hands and put it on an imitation Oris 10/24mm rubber Band I had laying around.



















Here's what they looked like before



















Both were attempts of the Tudor North Flag/Ranger Homage I was aiming for but there was something not quite perfect in both of them. But I finally finished what I wanted to make a few days ago (posted this a few posts ago)...










I figure I finally got the look I wanted so I did something different with the first 2 attempts... 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## phildo23 (Jun 5, 2017)

I can finally contribute to this thread. First time modding and I'm hooked. SNK805 with raffles dial, esslinger seconds hand, and ebay strap.


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

c5k0 said:


> Yes - reminder - don't line up the dial according to the date window if you're using 3 movement.
> 
> I've done a face-palm once or twice aligning to the incorrect position or trying to fit a larger spacer movement into a case that only accepts smaller spacers.


You can swap in a dial holding spacer ring from SKX 7s26 and the dial should fit without having to cut the feet. This entails removing the date and day wheels, but that's not a huge deal. PM me if you want more details.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Here's a link to my prospective build (for those that don't sub to f21): https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/virgin-mod-build-glacier-exploranger-mashup-4499989.html#post43732125


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Finally got the movement. Now to start the build. Going with the Tag Heuer Calibre 5 as the engine for a custom diver I'm building for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Mod my son's snk807. Keep it simple with just a dial change. Maybe will change the hands.,Later will try to add his initials on the dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

petalz said:


> Mod my son's snk807. Keep it simple with just a dial change. Maybe will change the hands.,Later will try to add his initials on the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful idea

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks great. Simple works most of the time.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Plongeur hands
Crystaltimes DD sapphire w/yellow AR
Lumed ceramic bezel insert
Strapcode super jubilee with MM300 clasp

En route: 
Nh36 upgrade w Sarb059 crown


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Baby tuna dial
MM300 hands
Super engineer bracelet


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

laff79 said:


> Baby tuna dial
> MM300 hands
> Super engineer bracelet


Really dig this look. Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

7002 with custom dial, hands, bezel insert, Jubilee 2 tone solid links.


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

Has anyone used Yobokies "Marathon" style diver bezel on a project? If so, would you mind posting a photo or two. Thinking about using this bezel on a future mod.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Seiko new Turtle SRP773 (dark blue dial) with an hr/mn marine blue bezel insert from Dr Seiko / One.Second.Closer (that I'm using as a 12hr bezel to track a second time zone).

Quality of the insert is awesome, and price was tiny, I really recommend their work, look for One.Second.Closer on the Bay.

And a big shout out to user @smille76 for his clear instructions to help me in my first modding.

Nicolas










Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

RelojGringo said:


> You can swap in a dial holding spacer ring from SKX 7s26 and the dial should fit without having to cut the feet. This entails removing the date and day wheels, but that's not a huge deal. PM me if you want more details.


I always found removing the date wheel to be challenging. Day wheels a breeze.

Isn't there a special Seiko screwdriver that's required?

Still would mess up alignment of date window I would think - 3 o'clock movement with 4 spacer?


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

AGAF said:


> This has been done so many times, but I'm proud of this one! Love the look.


I've done my own black fff on sailcloth, but you've inspired me to do a blue on mesh. Will post. Lovely watch.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Time for a change:
> 
> Took my modified SKX171 and swapped the Yobokies Coin Edge Bezel with blue insert for a stock 007 bezel I had laying around.
> 
> ...


Lol. Interested in the coin edge bezel if you want to sell.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## SZenithLee (Jul 16, 2014)

Finally done it this week -- replacing the 7s36c movement of a Seiko SNZH55 with a NH36A (Mainly for the hand-winding function).








Filing down the winding stem to the exact length took a fair bit of work (and some failures).

Well... I did also replace the dial and hands with those from Dagaz. Couldn't resist. :-d


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;gt;*

So something wasn't sitting right with me on this one:










So I changed the dial and hour and minute hands... Again 

Now a more military style



















I even cleaned up the live edges on the band that resulted from trimming it. I used black silicone.



















I have some other plans with the FFF dial 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*



c5k0 said:


> I always found removing the date wheel to be challenging. Day wheels a breeze.
> 
> Isn't there a special Seiko screwdriver that's required?
> 
> Still would mess up alignment of date window I would think - 3 o'clock movement with 4 spacer?


I believe there is a special screwdriver (or sharpened screwdriver mod) required to do this on 7s26A and/or B, but I've only ever done it with 7s26C and NH36, which do not need a special tool. Actually, looks like someone was kind enough to post the technical guide for 7s26C here: https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...uY29tfHRlY2huaWNhbHxneDozMDAzY2I1M2FiMmQ2NDEw (I can't take credit for posting; it came up when I googled).

I agree, this was difficult the first few times I did it. Biggest tips I can suggest are stick the screws to a bit of rodico on the end of a flat head toothpick to get them started on reassembly. And don't put the intermediate wheel in upside down, or it will break when you try to force the quickset change. And then if you do it again on your other movement because you're a bonehead like me, that one will break too and you'll be short on intermediate wheels. (Tip: photograph the movement before you take anything apart and at each step before you remove something, so you'll remember where it goes).

There would be no alignment issue with the date wheel--same/same for 3 or 4 o'clock setups. There would be a misalignment issue if you didn't use a 4 o'clock day star. But I believe the original poster was asking about a no-date dial, anyway.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



RelojGringo said:


> I agree, this was difficult the first few times I did it. Biggest tips I can suggest are stick the screws to a bit of rodico on the end of a flat head toothpick to get them started on reassembly. And don't put the intermediate wheel in upside down, or it will break when you try to force the quickset change. And then if you do it again on your other movement because you're a bonehead like me, that one will break too and you'll be short on intermediate wheels. (Tip: photograph the movement before you take anything apart and at each step before you remove something, so you'll remember where it goes).
> 
> There would be no alignment issue with the date wheel--same/same for 3 or 4 o'clock setups. There would be a misalignment issue if you didn't use a 4 o'clock day star. But I believe the original poster was asking about a no-date dial, anyway.


I didn't realize the C version is different. Thanks for the tips. Going on a hunt for some black date wheels now. I've been holding back on dropping NH36's into my next couple of mods because I can only find white date wheel versions - I prefer black.

I learned my lesson last year taking apart a 2824 - and always take lots of pics when disassembling.


----------



## Lezteid (Feb 8, 2014)

44mm deepsea dweller case, old vostok dial, mercedes hands, and for now a cheap chinese auto movement. I will replace the hands with bulky short snowflakes, and the movement with either a vintage russian hand wind or a decent ETA.
The case is 44mm with the crown, and is 18 mm thick. It looks 90% the original Rolex case, with very minor differences. The dial is slightly domed, and was hard to position, as it is smaller by 2mm than it should. I quite like the look of it so will keep it in the case.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Marinemaster Sumo Mod


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

Lezteid said:


> 44mm deepsea dweller case, old vostok dial, mercedes hands, and for now a cheap chinese auto movement. I will replace the hands with bulky short snowflakes, and the movement with either a vintage russian hand wind or a decent ETA.
> The case is 44mm with the crown, and is 18 mm thick. It looks 90% the original Rolex case, with very minor differences. The dial is slightly domed, and was hard to position, as it is smaller by 2mm than it should. I quite like the look of it so will keep it in the case.
> View attachment 12399109
> View attachment 12399111
> View attachment 12399113


Cool mod! That's definitely the first "Russia nuking the world" mod that I've seen. Haha.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Skx with: 4r36 and special crown/stem to make it work, srp589 dial, mm hands, Harold's sub bezel and insert, hardlex, dagaz chapter and crafter blue strap. Tangerine-master complete!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;gt;*

I think I got bit by the Modding bug!

Here's my latest:










Donor watch was a Rousseau Motif 42mm with a TY2806 (I know... It's not a Seiko or a citizen but i didn't know where else to post ) I hated the dial and hands so I changed it. 

Here's the old dial and hands:



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## dino78 (Aug 4, 2017)

I've followed this thread for a long time, joined yesterday and this is my first post.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I need a flat ceramic bezel insert for this project, black and gold numbers .

If you have a link please let me know, thanks.


----------



## dino78 (Aug 4, 2017)

Better pics














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

dino78 said:


> Better pics
> View attachment 12404129
> View attachment 12404131
> 
> ...


Love it! Well done

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Kinesis said:


> Skx with: 4r36 and special crown/stem to make it work, srp589 dial, mm hands, Harold's sub bezel and insert, hardlex, dagaz chapter and crafter blue strap. Tangerine-master complete!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that looks fantastic. Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Sprint Veloce said:


> I need a flat ceramic bezel insert for this project, black and gold numbers .
> 
> If you have a link please let me know, thanks.


Do you mind if I ask where do you source that second hands? Thanks!


----------



## hawkeye86 (Oct 7, 2011)

dino78 said:


> Better pics
> View attachment 12404129
> View attachment 12404131
> 
> ...


Looks nice, can you give us some details about the base watch and parts used?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Pretty satisfied with this mod.
Nh36a hacking movement 
Polished case 
Double domed sapphire 
Watchnian Hand Set 
Dagaz dial

watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## dino78 (Aug 4, 2017)

hawkeye86 said:


> Looks nice, can you give us some details about the base watch and parts used?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SNZH57; bead blasted case, crown, bezel. Dagaz dial and hands, yobokies insert. I was going for a vintage military look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

007
Dagaz SD crystal
Dagaz hands
Murphy smooth bezel
Strapcode bracelet
Frankenmonster dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Mini mod. 171 with 173 bezel modified to be bidirectional.









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## dino78 (Aug 4, 2017)

hawkeye86 said:


> Looks nice, can you give us some details about the base watch and parts used?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SNZH57; bead blasted case, crown, and bezel. Dial and hands from Dagaz, red insert from yobokies. I was going for a vintage military look. I think this watch has more tricks up its sleeve other than fff or bb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

I thought I was done with these three....






...but this arrived in the mail...






....and now I'm not so sure...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

mario24601 said:


> Mini mod. 171 with 173 bezel modified to be bidirectional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind sharing how you modded the bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Has anyone here ever been successful with removing and then re applying the sub dial hands on any casios? I'm in the process of modding the Casio ef503d (casios speedmaster). I would preferably like to remove them, paint, then put them back on. I tried a sub dial on a different Casio and was never able to get the hand to stay back on. I don't know if i boegered it up or if was never really possible in the first place.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

Need help please!!!

For my next mod project, I would like to coat the watch case/bezel black. My question is what application should I use to coat the surfaces? There is ceracoat, duracoat, powder coat, and regular paint. There may be other applications that I am not aware of. What is the easiest application? When you coat the parts, should I coat them separately (case and bezel) or do them separately? With tight tolerances, will they snap back together ok or will coating the parts present a problem when trying to reassemble the watch? How about the crystal? Will it still push into place ok? I know others have done it because I have seen quite a few pics of watch mods like this.

If anyone has coated their watch, please pass on any tips. It would be much appreciated! Also, if you know of any online resources with steps, please post a link here.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Ive cerakoted a couple watches now, and it's a fantastic coating if you do it right.
You'll need to disassemble the entire watch and prep the parts according to the cerakote guidelines (blast with alox and clean/bake to remove contaminates) The only surfaces I masked were the crystal gasket surface and the case back threads. Honestly, I don't think it's necassary though because it goes on suuuper thin.





















AGAF said:


> Need help please!!!
> 
> For my next mod project, I would like to coat the watch case/bezel black. My question is what application should I use to coat the surfaces? There is ceracoat, duracoat, powder coat, and regular paint. There may be other applications that I am not aware of. What is the easiest application? When you coat the parts, should I coat them separately (case and bezel) or do them separately? With tight tolerances, will they snap back together ok or will coating the parts present a problem when trying to reassemble the watch? How about the crystal? Will it still push into place ok? I know others have done it because I have seen quite a few pics of watch mods like this.
> 
> ...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Ive cerakoted a couple watches now, and it's a fantastic coating if you do it right.
> You'll need to disassemble the entire watch and prep the parts according to the cerakote guidelines (blast with alox and clean/bake to remove contaminates) The only surfaces I masked were the crystal gasket surface and the case back threads. Honestly, I don't think it's necassary though because it goes on suuuper thin.


Those looks amazing! You did this yourself?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

studiompd said:


> Those looks amazing! You did this yourself?


Yup!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Yup!


Could be a game changer for me if I can diy this. Need any special tools?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

petalz said:


> Mod my son's snk807. Keep it simple with just a dial change. Maybe will change the hands.,Later will try to add his initials on the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really clean. How are you planning on adding his initials?

I'd love to do something similar to mine (and a few friends) SKX dials.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Did a little dial swapping yesterday.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

gregoryb said:


> That looks really clean. How are you planning on adding his initials?
> 
> I'd love to do something similar to mine (and a few friends) SKX dials.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm trying to find a sticker cos I don't have the expertise and steady hand. Otherwise would have tried to paint a lumed logo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> Did a little dial swapping yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bund, was thinking of getting one for my snk. Where'd you get yours?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Nice bund, was thinking of getting one for my snk. Where'd you get yours?


Thanks. I made the Bund portion pretty quick and dirty a while back. It was actually made to go with an oiled strap for my white Stargate, but the watch and regular strap are gone. This current strap is another I made in 22Mm to look weathered and stained.

I just picked up another snk case and was actually already thinking about making a nicer Bund for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> Thanks. I made the Bund portion pretty quick and dirty a while back. It was actually made to go with an oiled strap for my white Stargate, but the watch and regular strap are gone. This current strap is another I made in 22Mm to look weathered and stained.
> 
> I just picked up another snk case and was actually already thinking about making a nicer Bund for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, ok I think I see you used an existing strap and added the backing or bund part? very cool!


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

MATT1076 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Nice duet!
My parts came in yesterday







, waiting on my hand puller, press and crystal.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Youll need the tools to disassemble the watch, a compressor, blast gun and 80 grit alox for blasting the parts you want to coat, an airbrush gun for spraying the cerakote, and an oven for curing it.



studiompd said:


> Could be a game changer for me if I can diy this. Need any special tools?


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

nice, we finally got a decent white diver dial


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Youll need the tools to disassemble the watch, a compressor, blast gun and 80 grit alox for blasting the parts you want to coat, an airbrush gun for spraying the cerakote, and an oven for curing it.


Right, thanks. Did some research on coatings, came across duracote on some older threads here. Duracote seems to not be as durable as cerakote.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> nice, we finally got a decent white diver dial


Mine will start in an snk case while I wait for a mid-size skx donor.


----------



## AGAF (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for the information on coatings! I'm going to give this a try. It may be awhile before I'm done, but I'll post up pics of the finished product.


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Latest project


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle Mod got a steel strap - luv it!


----------



## PeterK. (Jan 4, 2014)

Here is my 7002 mod


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Quick dial swap


----------



## Cubex (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Yay


----------



## quick_silver (Dec 31, 2013)

tamtkpp said:


> Pretty satisfied with this mod.
> Nh36a hacking movement
> Polished case
> Double domed sapphire
> ...


That's stunning!
What base watch/case did you use?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

quick_silver said:


> That's stunning!
> What base watch/case did you use?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi it's a SNK809 case, I polished and get a shinny finish

watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

Finally got around to using my new "White Bay" dial, and put this guy together before work this morning.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

ajuicet said:


> Finally got around to using my new "White Bay" dial, and put this guy together before work this morning.
> View attachment 12416633


Very nice. Where'd you get the dial?

Finished mine up yesterday


----------



## Shizmosis (Feb 26, 2017)

little change on my SKX777


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

ajuicet said:


> Finally got around to using my new "White Bay" dial, and put this guy together before work this morning.
> View attachment 12416633


Nice AJ! Got my other mod parts on the way, stay tuned for white TST mod.


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Very nice. Where'd you get the dial?
> 
> Finished mine up yesterday


From his manufacturer in China! LOL. Check out his website, he's got lots of cool dials and other mod parts: 
https://ajuicet.com/product-category/dials/


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

RelojGringo said:


> Nice AJ! Got my other mod parts on the way, stay tuned for white TST mod.


Awesome! Can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

usually can't get a shot of this AR without otherwise ruining the photo somehow, but it is a cool effect. this is a 2011-ish Dagaz superdome.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Very happy with how this turned out!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Very happy with how this turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is fantastic!! Very cool!!

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## stph_dexter (Jan 29, 2011)

some hybrid look


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

studiompd said:


> Very nice. Where'd you get the dial?
> 
> Finished mine up yesterday


Wow. Looks really good! How did your first mod feel? U did a good job!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Wish someone would do a gulf racing homage:

Light blue dial

Orange plongeur hands / lollipop second hand









Black cerakote case finish










I'd pay for that!

Here's my poor second choice.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

joepac said:


> Wow. Looks really good! How did your first mod feel? U did a good job!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Thanks joepac! I thought the hardest part was going to be the crystal install (worried about shattering the glass), but it was super easy. Hardest part was actually installing the hands (tried both a cheap hand press and the style with the stand, not sure which I liked better), and I scraped some paint off the minute hand while pulling it off to re-adjust it Otherwise, super fun and vision met, now onto the next! In the meantime, I have some snowflake hands that William gave me when I bought my tiger so plan on installing those today, will post a pic when done.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

studiompd said:


> Thanks joepac! I thought the hardest part was going to be the crystal install (worried about shattering the glass), but it was super easy. Hardest part was actually installing the hands (tried both a cheap hand press and the style with the stand, not sure which I liked better), and I scraped some paint off the minute hand while pulling it off to re-adjust it Otherwise, super fun and vision met, now onto the next! In the meantime, I have some snowflake hands that William gave me when I bought my tiger so plan on installing those today, will post a pic when done.


Yeah the hands are tricky. Especially getting them right as the day flips. Keep going! U got but by the mod bug too! Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO Scuba Monaco b-)


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Sprint Veloce said:


> SEIKO Scuba Monaco b-)


Well done.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Sprint Veloce said:


> SEIKO Scuba Monaco b-)


Interesting dial. Where did you find it?

I think that insert looks cool. I like the red triangle with that dial. But I can't make sense of the divisions. Marks every 1.25 minutes? Maybe it is just supposed to look cool. Nice and symmetrical - a dot and two short bars with each number.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Got to swapping some parts around and ended up with this. Case and bezel are blasted. I didn't think the normal, shiny insert would work. But its not bad. Gives the otherwise muted watch a little flair when the light catches it.

The movement is boogered up and the date doesn't change. I tell myself its a no date watch with custom 3 o'clock marker and then it doesn't bother me.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sub case
ETA dial
Dagaz m/h; Seiko sec hand 
7S movt


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

3WR said:


> Got to swapping some parts around and ended up with this. Case and bezel are blasted. I didn't think the normal, shiny insert would work. But its not bad. Gives the otherwise muted watch a little flair when the light catches it.
> 
> The movement is boogered up and the date doesn't change. I tell myself its a no date watch with custom 3 o'clock marker and then it doesn't bother me.
> 
> View attachment 12422735


heh. you could always... 'manually' change the date? =) (naaaaahhhhhh)


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> Sub case
> ETA dial
> Dagaz m/h; Seiko sec hand
> 7S movt


COOL ! Mind sharing where to get this dial ? And the date window fits directly to 7s movt as well ?


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



timetellinnoob said:


> heh. you could always... 'manually' change the date? =) (naaaaahhhhhh)


Or get a new movement... Or a date less dial!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

tamtkpp said:


> COOL ! Mind sharing where to get this dial ? And the date window fits directly to 7s movt as well ?


I think every ETA dial I've encountered lines up with 7S.

This Ploprof dial comes from HelenaR. ETA 2824 / 2836 Her ETA dial's are 29mm, so if you want to squeeze them in a Seiko case, you'll have to file down the edge. Lume is on the weak side. Her other Ploprof dial has blue lume.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

c5k0 said:


> 007
> Dagaz SD crystal
> Dagaz hands
> Murphy smooth bezel
> ...


Updated with Dagaz bezel insert, Murphy coin edge, Dagaz hand swap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> heh. you could always... 'manually' change the date? =) (naaaaahhhhhh)


Hmm, hadn't considered that. Thanks. Sounds like something I read about Speedmaster owners doing. Running and stopping the chronograph every morning so it points to the current date.

The last time I messed with the movement, it went back together with fewer parts than it started with. The stem currently has no influence on the date wheel.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


Nice dial and handset. I've recently put a 62mas dial and hands in an 007, but had to use dial dots and I'm not happy with the quality or lume. Also the mas seconds hand wouldn't go on so I had to reuse the stock. What dial and hands did you use? Fantastic.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronodivers (Mar 30, 2013)

Zimbe dial 
Orange Sumo hands
Kanji day wheel
Dome sapphire crystal
coinedge bezel
4R36 movement
SARB crown
silver insert 
😁


----------



## Jojo73 (Sep 19, 2016)

Chronodivers said:


> View attachment 12425369
> 
> Zimbe dial
> Orange Sumo hands
> ...


That is an amazing looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

Good day brothers. I started a mod project over a year ago. Took her apart but left unsaid the box for due to time. 

Anyway, last night, I finally have a chance to sit down and 'play' with the mod. 

Unfortunately I have misplaced the rotor for the SKX (7s26) movement. 

Does anyone have a spare rotor lying around?

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

My latest FFF. Decided to go blue this time and try mesh vs a sailcloth strap.

Dagaz blue fff dial and midnight blue bezel insert 
Yobokies coin-edge bezel and fff handset
Crystal Times DD sapphire 
Taurus mesh









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Mini mod, just switched out the sword hands to sknowflake


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



joepac said:


> Or get a new movement... Or a date less dial!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Or only wear it on the third day of each month ...


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Casio project is complete.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

I came really close to keeping the white base coat... Might have to do a white one down the line.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Just got my dials for the no-name diver on the right I'm building. Have to choose one.

On the left is a Prometheus Baiji I modded with an ETA 2824-2, and the center is an Ollech & Wajs Cougar II that I built with a GL224 that uses the SW200 as the base ebauche.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

cyberwarhol said:


> Good day brothers. I started a mod project over a year ago. Took her apart but left unsaid the box for due to time.
> 
> Anyway, last night, I finally have a chance to sit down and 'play' with the mod.
> 
> ...


I'm sure I do. I'll check later on and PM you.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

Derkdiggler said:


> I came really close to keeping the white base coat... Might have to do a white one down the line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! Is that orange lume? If not, how did you stain it?


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

RelojGringo said:


> That looks great! Is that orange lume? If not, how did you stain it?


It's AG40F mixed with a little G15F from Noctilumina. I have used the G15F on prior projects... Super luminescence!

The AG40F is his "vintage" lume... I just wanted a little extra kick as far as lume goes so I mixed a ratio of about 80% vintage to 20% G15F.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Decided to switch up the TST again. New dial, hands and chapter ring...all from Dagaz.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Salvage various parts to become 1 cohesive unit...n manage to source a bracelet to go with it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



petalz said:


> Salvage various parts to become 1 cohesive unit...n manage to source a bracelet to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good! Is this an obris morgan dial? What is that case?

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

Yes OM and case bought off eBay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

undertheradar said:


> Decided to switch up the TST again. New dial, hands and chapter ring...all from Dagaz.


Nice TST. I've had that same orange dial in a couple of my mods but it looks great in your TST


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks man! It's my second TST and this one has been switched up a few times, but I wanted another orange diver in the mix.



pascs said:


> Nice TST. I've had that same orange dial in a couple of my mods but it looks great in your TST


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



petalz said:


> Salvage various parts to become 1 cohesive unit...n manage to source a bracelet to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, what movement have you got in there? I've been looking at putting an Eterna 2824 and dial from a Monterey into one of those eBay cases. Also, did you use the crown from your donor watch or the new case? Cheers

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



petalz said:


> Salvage various parts to become 1 cohesive unit...n manage to source a bracelet to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's a bad angle but that watch looks enormous on your wrist.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

The dial appears to be out of alignment as well.


----------



## petalz (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



JimmyMack75 said:


> Hi, what movement have you got in there? I've been looking at putting an Eterna 2824 and dial from a Monterey into one of those eBay cases. Also, did you use the crown from your donor watch or the new case? Cheers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


I'm using miyota 8215 and the crown is part of the case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

undertheradar said:


> The dial appears to be out of alignment as well.


His bezel has been turned, the dial isn't out of alignment.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> His bezel has been turned, the dial isn't out of alignment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Actually, yeah it is.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Decided to go back to the 6105
Style hands. I think it works a little better.


----------



## cultaddict (Oct 1, 2014)

Love this thread - got me all inspired..

It was an Elgin before today 









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

cultaddict said:


> Love this thread - got me all inspired..
> 
> It was an Elgin before today
> 
> ...


This confuses me, one o'clock, one o'clock, three o'clock, one o'clock, one o'clock, six o'clock....damn Roman numerals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cultaddict (Oct 1, 2014)

Rhorya said:


> This confuses me, one o'clock, one o'clock, three o'clock, one o'clock, one o'clock, six o'clock....damn Roman numerals
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It sure has some very confused aspects! One o'clock is drink time so....

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Uh, yeah...that's obvious, but Im talking about the dial.



JimmyMack75 said:


> His bezel has been turned, the dial isn't out of alignment.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

watch looks great otherwise. 



JimmyMack75 said:


> Actually, yeah it is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Finished up this "beater" SkX last night.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Finished up this "beater" SkX last night.


Very nice, good hand choice and matching seconds tip. I like the black coat too. DIY or did you send it out/bought it that way?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks...it was all done by me. Coating is graphite black Cerakote.



studiompd said:


> Very nice, good hand choice and matching seconds tip. I like the black coat too. DIY or did you send it out/bought it that way?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Thanks...it was all done by me. Coating is graphite black Cerakote.


Good job! How's the coating holding up to everyday use?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

All from recycled parts









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Ive done a few other watches before this one and it's pretty rock solid. You'd really have to bang it around to damage it.



studiompd said:


> Good job! How's the coating holding up to everyday use?


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Has anyone tried to mod a recraft yet? Some models look like good candidates if parts were available.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi,

I need help for my 6309-7040. I want a high dome inner AR and a sterile chapter ring installed but I' m not equiped for changing the sapphire.

I will pay for the service, I' m in France.


----------



## cultaddict (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Sprint Veloce said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help for my 6309-7040. I want a high dome inner AR and a sterile chapter ring installed but I' m not equiped for changing the sapphire.
> 
> I will pay for the service, I' m in France.


As long as you have the (correct) parts, any jeweller/watchmaker that is local should have a crystal press - would probably take all of 5 minutes to remove the current parts and press the new crystal in place.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Put this together from recycled parts









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

Skx mod blue lagoon ! This dial is amazing


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



c5k0 said:


> A standard 007 crystal gasket will do for Crystaltimes double domed. Dagaz SD gasket is a different size than 007 crystal gaskets. I just ordered one of his SD gaskets in addition to standard gaskets - should be arriving any day.
> 
> Edit: just saw you said Dagaz Double domed. I'm referring to Super domed (lines up with his raised bezel inserts).
> 
> Either way, standard 007 gasket should do the trick. Keep the Dagaz gasket paired with the Dagaz crystal - for your next mod. Or PM me if it's in good condition and you want to get rid of it.


you were right! i was using the wrong gasket (Duarte at NEWW helped me out). Finally have the smooth transition between sloped bezel insert and crystal that I've been looking for.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

cbrmike said:


> Here are my mods that I have either made or acquired since posting to this thread a couple of years ago.


Why are you posting using photobucket. You are aware that this doesn't work, right?


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



skyleth said:


> you were right! i was using the wrong gasket (Duarte at NEWW helped me out). Finally have the smooth transition between sloped bezel insert and crystal that I've been looking for.
> 
> View attachment 12434489
> View attachment 12434491


Looks sweet!


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



skyleth said:


> you were right! i was using the wrong gasket (Duarte at NEWW helped me out). Finally have the smooth transition between sloped bezel insert and crystal that I've been looking for.
> 
> View attachment 12434489
> View attachment 12434491


That transition from insert to crystal is perfect, very nice! Can you post the deets on the mods? Also a pic straight onto the dial?


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Received a used SkX 171 . Pimped it with left parts in the box ( Bezel,bubble boy, Alpinist hands) 
The amazing 171 Bezel I used for my TST Mod (shown already )


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Added a coin edge bezel today!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

MATT1076 said:


> Added a coin edge bezel today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the interplay between the blacks and whites. The splashes of red really set it off. Where'd you source the crown?


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



studiompd said:


> Love the interplay between the blacks and whites. The splashes of red really set it off. Where'd you source the crown?


Sourced the crown from Rob at mosterwatches.nl. 
It for a SARB063 
Thanks for the positive comments.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



studiompd said:


> That transition from insert to crystal is perfect, very nice! Can you post the deets on the mods? Also a pic straight onto the dial?


thanks! it's a Yobokies Sub-style bezel, DLW 12 Hr Ceramic Insert, and Crystal Times CT037CIS sapphire


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> Finished up this "beater" SkX last night.


Do you have a good source for black case only? I've got a load of spares I'd love to put into a mod but just need a case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Specifically a black cerakoted case? Not that I've ever seen. I coated this myself.



gregoryb said:


> Do you have a good source for black case only? I've got a load of spares I'd love to put into a mod but just need a case
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

gregoryb said:


> Do you have a good source for black case only? I've got a load of spares I'd love to put into a mod but just need a case
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The case you can source at chronograph.com or cousinsuk.com. then find a local supplier for coating services ...( pvd or ceracote coatings)


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> Specifically a black cerakoted case? Not that I've ever seen. I coated this myself.


Well that's handy well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SZenithLee (Jul 16, 2014)

This! 








... ok, I'll explain. This Sea Urchin is my first Seiko automatic, and has sentimental value to me. I wore this watch when I graduated, when I was first interviewed for my current job , when I bought my first house, etc etc. Unfortunately the original 7s36 movement either has a problem with power reserve, or that I just wasn't active enough for the Magic Lever to keep it wound to the point where it can reliably keep running overnight. The problem still persists even after I got it serviced from Seiko Taiwan, so I decided to upgrade its movement with an NH36A (cue arguments about Ship of Theseus etc ;-)).








While I can find NH36A with black day/date, they are much more expensive than the white ones. So I reused the day and date wheel from the original watch.








The new movement, ready to be installed... However, since this watch is special, I don't want this to be the usual simple "case stuffing" mod...








... I have to clean its insides first. 








And a good thing too. Since the movement, despite being sold as new, was surprisingly dirty. This is the residual of my cleaning solution dish after cleaning, and this is does _not _include the graphite lubricant from the mainspring, which is a _mess_.








This is the first time I perform disassembly/cleaning/lubrication with an official technical manual, which is of tremendous help.

Unfortunately, armed with such forbidden knowledge, I was determined to do a _full _disassembly; which led me to the device invented by the devil himself...








...the Seiko Diafix jewel cap spring. The two added jewel caps and the Diafix system is what distinguishes the 7s2x and 7s3x. Quite a few people claim them to be actually useless, and they are almost impossible to put back once you have taken them out. It is mostly due to the fact that unlike the similarly designed (and much easier to work on) Diashock, this jewel cap does not want to sit still when you manipulate the spring.








After hours of frustration, eventually I modified a spring bar tool and was finally be able to reinstall these infernal springs and jewels.








All cleaned up.








And ready to go!








After regulation. Positional error is around +/-5s in 6 positions, not bad for a Seiko movement.








Before and after (LOL). Hopefully it can keep serving me for many more years to come!


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Wow you are one courageous man!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Impressive! ... but I don't think I'll be trying this anytime soon.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Good Saturday morning!









Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

RedRonin27 said:


> Good Saturday morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great mod  what is your dial ?


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

New saphir...









Envoyé de mon BV6000 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

zigzag840 said:


> New saphir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that crystal is fantastic! Mind sharing the source?


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My most recent build was this new old stock Ollech & Wajs Cougar II Professional case and dial I married up with a top grade Glycine GL224 based on the Sellita SW200-1 ebauche. The movement keeps great time. The keyless works isn't the best on Sellita's so I'll swap all that out for genuine ETA later. It's a 38mm case with 20mm lug spacing so it's a little small for me but it was a fun little project. Once I fix the keyless I'll probably sell it on eBay. What's cool about this to me is the plain satin finished aluminum dial and sand blasted case gives this watch a very techno machine look to it. The sand blasted case is buttery smooth and feels and looks like titanium but it's stainless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

And this is waiting in the wings for hands to show up from OFREI.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

brushed case / polished bezel / jubilee bracelet / delete 5


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Rhorya said:


> And this is waiting in the wings for hands to show up from OFREI. That's a TAG Heuer Calibre 5 movement with high decorated finish and signed rotor to look pretty for the display case back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

zigzag840 said:


> Great mod  what is your dial ?


One with date window from AjuiceT.

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


----------



## Lmfaoeric (Mar 3, 2016)

Something I made not too long ago!


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



studiompd said:


> That transition from insert to crystal is perfect, very nice! Can you post the deets on the mods? Also a pic straight onto the dial?


Here it is on the wrist, I'm thinking of dropping in the SKX171 dial next for the applied markers... maybe a NH36 w/ a SARB059 Crown and Stem... the mods, they never end.


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Quick morning parts swap between a few of my previous mods. Needed a change. 
Dagaz dial, hour & minute hand, bezel insert & yobokies minute hand. Domed sapphire crystal. Seiko chapter ring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

First go at reluming a full watch...practiced on my Dad's Invicta. Definitely need to get more practice with the proper consistency. 
NoctiLumina lume kit G15F lume. This stuff is bright!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Here's my latest build. Case from France has an internal cyclops date magnifier like the Panerai but is not a screw down crown, has an o-ring seal good to 10 ATM. The dial came with the watch as it's an odd size dial at 32mm but it has a cool vintage look to it with the applied hour indicators that give the dial a lot of 3D. The hands I got from OFREI and I really like the skeleton tail on the minute hand which adds another detail blends nicely with the look of the numbers. I wanted big hands but not too big and these work very nicely. The neon orange second hand adds a nice color pop visually. The TAG Heuer Calibre 5 movement runs great and looks nice through the sapphire case back display crystal. The lume on the numbers is old and doesn't glow much but the new lume on the hands makes up for it.










































Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

srp637 and skx009


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Some impressions

green Sumo








Stargate "grey ghost"








SSA003 mod


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

Blue lagoon skx mod


----------



## Shizmosis (Feb 26, 2017)

SKX Premium

Crystal Times CT037CIS Sapphire
DLW Sub Ceramic Inlay
Seiko S Crown
4R35/36


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Put the watch on a nice bracelet and still wearing it. The Calibre 5 keeping excellent time, gained 3-4 seconds in 24 hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Finished: green Sumo, black Crafter, blue double domed


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

zigzag840 said:


> Blue lagoon skx mod


Very nice. Can you post a wider angle shot of it?


----------



## kwill (Jul 31, 2017)

New guy, new watch. Go easy on me.


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

mcnabbanov said:


> Very nice. Can you post a wider angle shot of it?


Thk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

kwill said:


> New guy, new watch. Go easy on me.
> View attachment 12446035


Looks great! Welcome!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## kwill (Jul 31, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> This sinn mod on a new strap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry...just catching up...what is the source for this bezel?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

kwill said:


> Sorry...just catching up...what is the source for this bezel?


This is an SNKF47 case, I did change it again, now it look like this!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## kwill (Jul 31, 2017)

Cool! What is the source for the bezel?


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

kwill said:


> Cool! What is the source for the bezel?


The bezel is part of the SNKF47


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Adventurer (by one of our fellow modders here) inspired mod to an old 6309-7040


----------



## kwill (Jul 31, 2017)

mcnabbanov said:


> The bezel is part of the SNKF47


Got it! Thanks. I understand that it is fixed, which, if true, is a shame.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle Mod


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

re-modded Turtle (SBDX001 dial replacing SBDX017 dial: the SBDX001 has thicker metallic borders around the indices, and creamier lume, which I find more aesthetically pleasing)
SBDX017 handset
L.C.B.I. ceramic bezel insert
original Hardlex

modded 2nd Gen (4R36) Monster
Yobokies DOXA dial 
Yobokies DOXA handset
Yobokies sapphire crystal with blue AR coating


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Tomgbw said:


> Turtle Mod
> View attachment 12451183


Such a beautiful mod. Best I've seen and has inspired to continue with mine. I need that coin edge, dial and handset!!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey Jimmy - check Inbox


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

Great, great works in this thread.
Congrats to the «workers»....


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

I'm always afraid to test water resistance so here is my lightly modded 007 kept safely 3000m above its maximum depth.


----------



## Sansoni7 (May 25, 2017)

A very cold pic....


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



Tomgbw said:


> Turtle Mod


Dear sir, can you reveal what handset that is? :think: Please? 

- Thomas


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Put this together while I decide on next mod.
Got bezel off finally, but with a casualty of war.


----------



## bts01 (Jul 27, 2017)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Dear sir, can you reveal what handset that is? :think: Please?
> 
> - Thomas


The sbdc027 limited edition I think. Although on one of the new seiko 5's in another thread here there seems to be a very similar handset.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## eroc (Jan 3, 2011)

Finally finished my Seiko SNDA57 mod. I originally purchased this watch to be one of my daily beaters for work. But I wasn't happy with the bracelet quality even for a beater I modified a leather strap to fit the end links. I like the results so well things just expanded from there. I then brushed the sides of the watch, and I liked that so much I figured why not go all in and add a sapphire crystal?
And the end result.... well i wish I had a better camera but here you go.


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

studiompd said:


> Put this together while I decide on next mod.
> Got bezel off finally, but with a casualty of war.


This is hilariously awesome. I built a really similar watch last month and have a knife with a REALLY SIMILAR broken spot. Lol

Great looking watch too. Can you add a day wheel to this movement?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

bts01 said:


> The sbdc027 limited edition I think. Although on one of the new seiko 5's in another thread here there seems to be a very similar handset.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Right - hands from SBDC027.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



Tomgbw said:


> Right - hands from SBDC027.


Yikes! :-s So, easy to find?? :roll: Thank you for the response Tom. :-!

I want get the Monster hands off my Samurai Blue Lagoon, and these looked like possible candidates. 

- Thomas


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

What a difference a seconds hand change makes!

Before









After



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> This is hilariously awesome. I built a really similar watch last month and have a knife with a REALLY SIMILAR broken spot. Lol
> 
> Great looking watch too. Can you add a day wheel to this movement?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Kinda sad cuz it was a nice knife, but it was the only one that would fit in there Unfortunately, this Murphy bezel is even harder to get off, but I did find an ikea cake knife that seems sturdier that hopefully will owrk and doesn't have a sharp edge.

Ya, there are some tuts out there showing how to take the day wheel from a 7s26, but I plan on using either a no-date or date only dial.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

joepac said:


> What a difference a seconds hand change makes!
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Looks good! I usually like a hint of color to contrast, but keeping it monochrome seemingly works better.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

studiompd said:


> Put this together while I decide on next mod.
> Got bezel off finally, but with a casualty of war.


Looks like you are getting the hang of modding! How you doing with the hands placement?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

studiompd said:


> Looks good! I usually like a hint of color to contrast, but keeping it monochrome seemingly works better.


That's why I originally put on the red hand but after a few months like that it didn't feel "right" if that makes sense. Lol. I had the black and white seconds hand from another hand set I used on another project (I forget which one now ) and tried it on. I think it looks closer to a Sinn now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Teufel Hunden (Apr 2, 2017)

Seiko SNZH55 with SNX427 dial and hands.


----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Before:








After - my new Submariner mod 007


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

joepac said:


> Looks like you are getting the hang of modding! How you doing with the hands placement?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Getting better. I'm still working on setting them so they're parallel to each other. Sometimes they set a little crooked or get bent so they scrape each other coming around, especially the seconds, so I gotta bend them back.



joepac said:


> That's why I originally put on the red hand but after a few months like that it didn't feel "right" if that makes sense. Lol. I had the black and white seconds hand from another hand set I used on another project (I forget which one now ) and tried it on. I think it looks closer to a Sinn now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Definitely has the sinneiko look!

I took the ne15 out, wasn't diggin it too much and put the 173 dial back in. Oh, also found a nice knfe that was able to get the murphy bezel off!


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Teufel Hunden said:


> Seiko SNZH55 with SNX427 dial and hands.
> View attachment 12458309


That's legit. The 427 dial is pretty rare and looks great in that case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Forgot to post the pic


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

studiompd said:


> Getting better. I'm still working on setting them so they're parallel to each other. Sometimes they set a little crooked or get bent so they scrape each other coming around, especially the seconds, so I gotta bend them back.
> 
> Definitely has the sinneiko look!
> 
> I took the ne15 out, wasn't diggin it too much and put the 173 dial back in. Oh, also found a nice knfe that was able to get the murphy bezel off!


Why did you take out the NE15? What movement did you replace it with?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

joepac said:


> Why did you take out the NE15? What movement did you replace it with?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Timing was acting weird plus I wasn't digging the dial that I put on it so I threw the original 7s26 with the skx173 dial back in, easy swap.

On another note, while I had the murphy bezel off, I put the original bezel back on without the spring clip to test out how it would feel with a click-less bezel. Surprisingly I liked it and plan to do this when i getaround to making a gmt mod so I can turn it bi-directionally. Anyone run their bezels this way, and is there a way to mod uni-directional bezels to bi-directional?


----------



## Teufel Hunden (Apr 2, 2017)

BRad704 said:


> That's legit. The 427 dial is pretty rare and looks great in that case.
> 
> Thanks BRad704. I thought it looked good. It has a military diver look. I have two more snx seikos that are not modded.


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

My take on what the Recraft series could have been. Vintage 6106-7589 dial with SNK hands surrounded by an OSC polished chapter ring on a 7s26 movement in a SKX case with a Crystal Times coin edge bezel and a OSC rally insert. I put it on a Miltat razor blade vintage inspired bracelet with milled end links. I left the stock Hardlex crystal for now, but may swap a sapphire in at some point. It certainly looks the vintage 70s rally diver style with a bit of modern flair.


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

GadgetKing said:


> My take on what the Recraft series could have been. Vintage 6106-7589 dial with SNK hands surrounded by an OSC polished chapter ring on a 7s26 movement in a SKX case with a Crystal Times coin edge bezel and a OSC rally insert. I put it on a Miltat razor blade vintage inspired bracelet with milled end links. I left the stock Hardlex crystal for now, but may swap a sapphire in at some point. It certainly looks the vintage 70s rally diver style with a bit of modern flair.


Fantastic vintage mod |>. The Recraft dial is 28.5mm ?


----------



## GadgetKing (Dec 16, 2008)

zigzag840 said:


> Fantastic vintage mod |>. The Recraft dial is 28.5mm ?


Thanks! If you're asking about the 6106 dial I used, it's slightly smaller, but there's no visible gap between it and the chapter ring. If you're thinking of doing something similar, be aware you do need to clip the dial feet on the vintage dial and use dial dots.

If you're asking about the new Recraft dials, yes, they are 28.5mm just like most (all?) 7s26/7s36/4r35/4r36 movement based Seikos.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

SRP585 with hand swap and repainted Mohawk 









SRP777 with Blue Lagoon dial and Mohawk hands.


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

GadgetKing said:


> Thanks! If you're asking about the 6106 dial I used, it's slightly smaller, but there's no visible gap between it and the chapter ring. If you're thinking of doing something similar, be aware you do need to clip the dial feet on the vintage dial and use dial dots.
> 
> If you're asking about the new Recraft dials, yes, they are 28.5mm just like most (all?) 7s26/7s36/4r35/4r36 movement based Seikos.


Thank you. Yes it is for old dial 6106 ;-)


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

Worked on this guy this morning. Thinking about going with a different bezel and insert eventually.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Question, I'm getting all my ducks in order for a NH36A/SKX007 movement swap/install (with a fresh black spacer, SKX171 dial, mercedes hands, and sarb059 crown/stem), I kind of like the idea of keeping the original 7S26 hands/dial/movement whole and ready to swap back in if I really fudge it all up, so I don't want to harvest these parts off of the original movement. I've been searching and reading conflicting information on if I will need a new Day Disc (Mon, Tue, Wed, etc...) specific for the 3:45/4 o'clock crown or a Date Wheel (1, 2, 3, ..., 31) or both. Can someone provide some clarity? Thanks.


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

skyleth said:


> Question, I'm getting all my ducks in order for a NH36A/SKX007 movement swap/install (with a fresh black spacer, SKX171 dial, mercedes hands, and sarb059 crown/stem), I kind of like the idea of keeping the original 7S26 hands/dial/movement whole and ready to swap back in if I really fudge it all up, so I don't want to harvest these parts off of the original movement. I've been searching and reading conflicting information on if I will need a new Day Disc (Mon, Tue, Wed, etc...) specific for the 3:45/4 o'clock crown or a Date Wheel (1, 2, 3, ..., 31) or both. Can someone provide some clarity? Thanks.


You should be good to go with with what you've got unless you want a different color day/date disk.


----------



## Loke-Z (Mar 7, 2016)

Very nice, love the SRP777 mod


***** Jones said:


> SRP585 with hand swap and repainted Mohawk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

*Post your mods here =>*

Maybe someone has an answer. I swapped movements in a watch I have, so I started with a SW200 Glycine and swapped it for an actual ETA 2824-2. After the swap of the clone for the real thing my stem doesn't screw down all the way now. It's about 1-2 mm long. I thought the SW200 was a clone of the 2824 so why would there be a difference of the length of the stem in the same case??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Citi-Zen (Jan 18, 2017)

NY0040 mod...


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Citi-Zen said:


> NY0040 mod...
> 
> View attachment 12466539
> 
> ...


Cool! Did you change the movement ?

watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## Citi-Zen (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks watch_nian!

Did not change the moment. In essence, it's still a NY0040, but I did change the dial & hands. Dial is a Dagaz "Hello" dial and the hands are MCWW. Had both relumed to brighten/match, and added an orange detail on the second hand. Jay at MCWW did all the work. I think he did an excellent job. Looks even better in person.



tamtkpp said:


> Cool! Did you change the movement ?
> 
> watch_nian @ instagram
> My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

skyleth said:


> Question, I'm getting all my ducks in order for a NH36A/SKX007 movement swap/install (with a fresh black spacer, SKX171 dial, mercedes hands, and sarb059 crown/stem), I kind of like the idea of keeping the original 7S26 hands/dial/movement whole and ready to swap back in if I really fudge it all up, so I don't want to harvest these parts off of the original movement. I've been searching and reading conflicting information on if I will need a new Day Disc (Mon, Tue, Wed, etc...) specific for the 3:45/4 o'clock crown or a Date Wheel (1, 2, 3, ..., 31) or both. Can someone provide some clarity? Thanks.


All of the NH36 movements I've ever used have been set up for 3 o'clock crown. If that's the case with yours, the date wheel will be OK, but the day star will be misaligned unless you swap it.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

awesome! not too many NY0040 mods here. I didn't even know Dagaz made dials to fit


----------



## Citi-Zen (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi mcnabbanov,

I don't think Dagaz does...however, the 28.5 mm Seiko dials can fit a NY0040, if slightly modified. Since the new dial didn't have a day/date, it was easier to fit. I know Jay had to do some tweaking, though.



mcnabbanov said:


> awesome! not too many NY0040 mods here. I didn't even know Dagaz made dials to fit


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;gt;*

IWC Ingenieur homage take 2

Before:



















After:

Changed the dial to another blue sterile dial but preferred the older blue so I kept that dial for another project and gave this dial a bath in rubbing alcohol and voila!

This:










Became this:



















Also changed the Dg2813 (seconds hand had a bad stutter) to a miyota 8215 and it's a little smoother.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

My own build, an industrial strength beast. Case is from France, a Panerai style case with internal cyclops and display back, a top grade TAG Heuer Calibre 5 movement and a cool vintage dial and handset with a little color pop on the second hand.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

First mod, assembled by Duarte (awesome service, btw). SNZH FFF with some Sub-themes.

Dial and bezel insert from Harold and the second hand was courtesy of DLW.

Pretty fun!


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

*Post your mods here =>*

Does anyone know of a source for a sterile aluminum chapter ring for the SKX013? If one doesn't exist has anyone ever done a mod without any chapter ring? How does it look?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



m.and said:


> Does anyone know of a source for a sterile aluminum chapter ring for the SKX013? If one doesn't exist has anyone ever done a mod without any chapter ring? How does it look?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've only seen chapter rings with minute markers. Also, the stock skx013 chapter ring has a cutout for teh date window, so if you find one with the same diameter you might run into issues there if it doesn't have a cutout. Then again you can always use a no date dial. HEre's mine sans the chapter ring, not minute markers on the dial so less busy for sure


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

m.and, what kind of mod ar eou planning?


----------



## m.and (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



studiompd said:


> I've only seen chapter rings with minute markers. Also, the stock skx013 chapter ring has a cutout for teh date window, so if you find one with the same diameter you might run into issues there if it doesn't have a cutout. Then again you can always use a no date dial. HEre's mine sans the chapter ring, not minute markers on the dial so less busy for sure


Thanks for the picture. I'll be using a Mk II Type 2 dial that already has a minute track so I don't need the redundancy of a marked chapter ring. Is there a noticeable gap without the stock ring?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



m.and said:


> Thanks for the picture. I'll be using a Mk II Type 2 dial that already has a minute track so I don't need the redundancy of a marked chapter ring. Is there a noticeable gap without the stock ring?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good question, I'll check when I get home.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Anyone interested in buying up some bulk cali dials?


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyone know where I can buy flat bottomed numerical hour markers? Ebay has some but that's pretty much it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

@m.and - no gap that I can see.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Skx PADI


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

SKX171 aka 'The Officer'


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm looking for opinions and ideas, please, for this thing:









I have a Seiko Stargate SKZ330. I bought it without knowing it was rose gold, because I am a dumdum. I love everything about this watch except the gold, which means I don't really wear it. But I WANT to wear it. So I'm looking for some modding ideas and advice from all of you.

As I see it, I could:

1. Leave it as-is and never really wear it.
2. Leave it as-is and sell it, then look for an SKZ325 or 327. 
3. Have it modded

For option 3, I'd leave the dial and bezel, because I dig both. I could get the case and gold chapter ring bead blasted, but that seems more difficult than just finding a 325 or 327. Which leads me to cerakote. My initial thought is to do the case and gold ring black or dark grey and either leave the gold hands or replace them with&#8230; plongeur? sword? 6105? 007? other?

I've never had a watch modded and don't see many mods to Stargates, so I'm really curious what you all would do if this was your watch. I know, I know, "do what makes YOU happy" but in this instance, I really would love some ideas, because I know I'm not considering all the possibilities, colors, etc.

Thanks!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

TND, I'd sell it if I were you. 
If you don't dig golden finish and accents save yourself modding trouble and extra expenditure...modding usually ends up costing you a little more then initially anticipated.

Recover the funds you can and start the hunt for 325 or 327. Hunt is a god part of our hobby and excitement you get once you find the watch you're after is priceless. That's my 'high', I don't need any medications, legal or otherwise


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

babola said:


> TND, I'd sell it if I were you.
> If you don't dig golden finish and accents save yourself modding trouble and extra expenditure...modding usually ends up costing you a little more then initially anticipated.
> 
> Recover the funds you can and start the hunt for 325 or 327. Hunt is a god part of our hobby and excitement you get once you find the watch you're after is priceless. That's my 'high', I don't need any medications, legal or otherwise


Thanks. That's a good point. Also, can you please tell me what TND means? I'm familiar with most forum jargon, but not that one.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

tanksndudes said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > TND, I'd sell it if I were you.
> ...


TND = tanks n dudes....since I don't have any other handle to call you as  LOL!


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

babola said:


> TND = tanks n dudes....since I don't have any other handle to call you as  LOL!


Oh boy. Let's just pretend this little exchange never happened....


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

tanksndudes said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > TND = tanks n dudes....since I don't have any other handle to call you as
> ...


Hope I didn't say anything to offend you...have a good day.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Latest watch built for a friend. Custom build, case from Switzerland, movement is top grade eta 2824-2, dial is enameled from Germany and the hands from Ofrei in California.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

babola said:


> Hope I didn't say anything to offend you...have a good day.


Not at all! I just can't believe I didn't recognize TND, especially because I sometimes sign my PMs that way.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

tanksndudes said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > Hope I didn't say anything to offend you...have a good day.
> ...


;-)


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My Blue Lagoon Ltd, Yobobies bezel, DLW Batman ceramic insert, Strapcode bracelet


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

nat007 said:


> View attachment 12477227


I've seen a couple of gmt seiko mods on f29. how is this done? are people putting gmt movements inside?


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

studiompd said:


> I've seen a couple of gmt seiko mods on f29. how is this done? are people putting gmt movements inside?


Original 7S26 movement inside. Seiko GMT movement is a great idea. Thanks guy.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

PADI with ceramic insert and sapphire


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

nat007 said:


> Original 7S26 movement inside. Seiko GMT movement is a great idea. Thanks guy.


So how does the gmt hand work?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

studiompd said:


> So how does the gmt hand work?


It does not have a GMT hand.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

nat007 said:


> View attachment 12477227


I think this photo makes it look like there are 4 hands - but there are only 3 - the 4th is a red dot on the dial:


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

ahh! note to self: should not try to look at minute hand/dial details on wus at midnight in a dark room with brightness on low

thanks for pointing that out, cayabo


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

My MM Sumo now with blue AR coated sapphire


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

cayabo said:


> I think this photo makes it look like there are 4 hands - but there are only 3 - the 4th is a red dot on the dial:
> 
> View attachment 12478397


That's right.


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

Custom job for a client.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Tomgbw said:


> My MM Sumo now with blue AR coated sapphire
> View attachment 12478785


That's a stunner. Do you have more shots of the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Apparently I cant use the internet as well as I thought i could. What is a good place to get replacement 7s26 or compatible movements?


----------



## stph_dexter (Jan 29, 2011)

let me post more of my SKX031 oyster mod


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

idvsego said:


> Apparently I cant use the internet as well as I thought i could. What is a good place to get replacement 7s26 or compatible movements?


Taobao has nh35a movements, use that search term. I've read spreenow is a good proxy to order thru. Stupid cheap, I think they are like $20 before final shipping by the proxy. This gives you hacking and handwinding, was not able to tell about the day/date alignment, whether it is 3 or 4 o'clock.

StarTime Supply and Cousins UK have the nh35a's as well. More money (about $35).

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

stph_dexter said:


> let me post more of my SKX031 oyster mod


This is amazing! I'm hunting for one of those backlite inserts for quite sometime now.
Do you mind sharing the details, and from where your sourced the insert from?

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Casio


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Forgot one..









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



Sprint Veloce said:


>


Do you mind if I can ask Where did you get this red/black PO insert?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stph_dexter (Jan 29, 2011)

the_watchier said:


> This is amazing! I'm hunting for one of those backlite inserts for quite sometime now.
> Do you mind sharing the details, and from where your sourced the insert from?
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Hi,
i made this acrylic insert my self


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

anyone know a good place to buy a 7002-700J sapphire crystal? I see one on ebay for $40, any others out there?


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

SKX case 
NH36A movement
Triplock crown and tube
SRP777 Dial and hands 
Obviously a red insert



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

So see what this would look lime o an SRP775... wish I could find a good crown that fit the case too.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onastar1989 (Jun 30, 2013)

SNZH55 with Dagaz dial, SNK hands and custom bezel.

.


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

Nanook65 said:


> Why are you posting using photobucket. You are aware that this doesn't work, right?


I am aware about photobucket. The post you are quoting is from Aug 31, 2012 when it was working.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

cbrmike said:


> I am aware about photobucket. The post you are quoting is from Aug 31, 2012 when it was working.


It should have been obvious 5 years ago that you'd irritate an anonymous forum member with your contribution's disappearance. Really inconsiderate. I recommend forced amputation of a minor appendage as punishment.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

In my opinion the watch was 99% perfect but it just needed that one little thing to bring it all together. I'll have it back in one piece when I get the crystal replaced tomorrow.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

subterfuge said:


> It should have been obvious 5 years ago that you'd irritate an anonymous forum member with your contribution's disappearance. Really inconsiderate. I recommend forced amputation of a minor appendage as punishment.


 I vote middle toe


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

everyone should just use imgur to host photos. photobucket is crap


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

***** Jones said:


>


I look at that bezel and it sends shivers down my spine every time I see it...I guess we all like different things


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

babola said:


> I look at that bezel and it sends shivers down my spine every time I see it...I guess we all like different things


I feel the same way about panda dial chronos, guess I am not a fan of polka dots. I've wanted this watch ever since I saw them back in 2010 but never got around to it. Now I was able to get one NOS, still had the plastic on the bracelet so I had to jump on it.


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

***** Jones said:


> In my opinion the watch was 99% perfect but it just needed that one little thing to bring it all together. I'll have it back in one piece when I get the crystal replaced tomorrow.


If you ditch that stock dial, PM me. I like it.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

idvsego said:


> If you ditch that stock dial, PM me. I like it.


Not a chance of that. I hate that Seiko is moving away from these cool 2pc dials that have so much character and depth like the did on the Stargate II. Glad I was able to get an original when I did. 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Can I ask for advice here?

I have this Bombay Special (TM) which I got for free because of the obvious defect below:








The movement says 6309 on it, and it runs. I didn't pay much for it anyway, and then it was refunded, so it's just been sitting around.

I am assuming that the movement is in the wrong case, which is why the dial has to be crooked to get the day-date to line up with the window. I'm not sure if it needs a case with 3 o clock stem to work or the 3:45 or strictly 4 or what. I could try to find a new case for it, but given the above confusion, I'm not sure what to even look for. Anyone know about what case I should look for or if there's another fix?

Then it occurred to me that it'd be simpler to just get a dial without a date window and use dial dots to put it on straight to the case, and not worry about lining up the day date window. To that end, I've considered a few dials. I don't want black since I've already got a black pilot and a black sub homage. I've got a white Timex Easy Reader, and I was going for something different color-wise when I bought the watch anyway. I've been thinking about the following:

1. White Dagaz with black hands. I have the original snk803 hands (yay for fre!) or I was thinking Cathedral. White's not my favorite, though. Maybe I could paint the second hand for some color pop, or ever go with the blue Dagaz Cathedral hands. 








2. Bronze Bay with snowflake hands. Yobokies is $70 or so for a dial and hands, which may be a bit much to throw at a Bombay Special. Tiger Concepts has similar brown dials in classic sub and explorer style for cheaper. 








3. Green Sub with snowflake hands (I like snowflake hands, and if Tudor can do it, I will too!) from Ajuicet. Problem, the lume on my other dial from here isn't great, and there's no minute track. I really like the color, though, and I don't have a green watch, so that would be cool. Will it be dumb without minutes and on a non dive watch?








4. Blue Snowflake with white hands. I want to do this on a sub, so I'm not sure I'd also want it on here. 








Overall, I wish there were more dials in more colors WITHOUT windows. There are some other dials I like but seem to always come with a window, which will complicate things. I even looked into printing my own dials, but that seemed like more work than I'm up for. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi guys, I have a project in mind and need your advice...
I'm thinking of installing a yobokies Sinn dial in the SRP513, but I'm not sure if the chapter ring is fixed or not. I'm afraid, as some of the newer Seiko cases are having big dials with 2 layers. Did anyone attempt to mod this one before, does it take the regular 28.5mm dials?









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)




----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

*Post your mods here =>*

Snzg13 with a different dial and a domed crystal


----------



## onastar1989 (Jun 30, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Hi guys, I have a project in mind and need your advice...
> I'm thinking of installing a yobokies Sinn dial in the SRP513, but I'm not sure if the chapter ring is fixed or not. I'm afraid, as some of the newer Seiko cases are having big dials with 2 layers. Did anyone attempt to mod this one before, does it take the regular 28.5mm dials?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

stph_dexter said:


> let me post more of my SKX031 oyster mod


This is pretty wonderful. Home made bezel insert, and that strap with end links too. Have you posted the full details on this one somewhere?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

onastar1989 said:


> the_watchier said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I have a project in mind and need your advice...
> ...


----------



## onastar1989 (Jun 30, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> onastar1989 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for your input.
> ...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

onastar1989 said:


> the_watchier said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my Orient Flight (42mm) I modded with Yobokies 656 Sinn dial and handset.
> ...


----------



## onastar1989 (Jun 30, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> onastar1989 said:
> 
> 
> > It looks Great, very well done.
> ...


----------



## onastar1989 (Jun 30, 2013)

onastar1989 said:


> the_watchier said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much. That dial will look good on an SRP513. Now that I think of it, the SRP515 I saw on ebay had a green version of the 656 dial in it, but it didn't match the chapter ring very well.
> ...


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Here is movement, dial and hands of a SNXS77 in the case of a SNXJ94.


----------



## onastar1989 (Jun 30, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> onastar1989 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you so much for your input.
> ...


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

Here's my latest. 
-SKX case with TST treatment
-Dial from Ajuice T
-hands and bezel from Harold
-insert from DLW
-double dome blue AR crystal from Crystal Times


----------



## thebrownknight (Nov 23, 2014)

Base model: Seiko SRP637
Crystal: Crystaltimes Sapphire Doubledome w/AR
Bezel: Dagaz IDF
Chapter Ring: Seiko SRP227
Dial: Seiko SKX171
Hands: Yobokies Silver GSD

Constructed and tested by Artifice Horoworks.

Straps and Bracelet: N80 vintage canvas with leather lining, Strapcode Hexad Oyster.

I requested WUS for some help a while back, and came up with some ideas. The idea has finally become reality and I absolutely love it. There's a few changes from the edited images I'd posted then, but I like the end result very much.







I'd bought the canvas strap specifically for this piece, I'd like to think it works well.







The domed sapphire is one of the things I like most. You wouldn't think the dome is that high unless you look at the watch straight from the side. At any other angle, it looks as if the sapphire is flat.







Despite the large diameter, the lug-lug is very short and sits well on my 6.75" wrist.







The Strapcode Hexad Oyster looks great, and adds are "tool" feel to the watch head. It's comfy, although the clasp pulls my (very copious) wrist hairs.







Here it is with my other two divers: Halios Tropic Bronze and Sangin Instruments Kinetic. Both are smaller than the SRP637, but the camera angle makes it seem otherwise.


----------



## thebrownknight (Nov 23, 2014)

Edit: Forum made it seem like my post hadn't gone through.

Mods: Please delete this, if possible.


----------



## thebrownknight (Nov 23, 2014)

Edit: Forum made it seem like my post hadn't gone through.

Mods: Please delete this, if possible.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Just back from Duarte at NEWW today. I also posted this on the SKX thread, but wanted to show it off hear too. I apologize for my poor photo skills, as photo's cannot do this watch justice. I'll have to break out the DSLR maybe this weekend. Started with a standard 007, added a SARB059 dial, hands and chapter ring. Crystaltimes DD sapphire, and a lumed ceramic bezel insert. The dark green dial looks black even in bright sun light, but its not hard to catch the green sunburst. Duarte did a fantastic job on this. The domed sapphire is higher than any watch I have owned before, and is outstanding in clarity. I think the magnification helps my old eyes. 

Any marks are dust or smudges I caused. The watch is pristine, brand new.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

mcnabbanov said:


> anyone know a good place to buy a 7002-700J sapphire crystal? I see one on ebay for $40, any others out there?


I'm not sure of the reference but I've got a bunch of Stock crystals from 007/9s and 033/31s

If you're interested just send me a PM to discuss details


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

im new to modding anyway i got a ceramic ghost bezel insert and double dome sapphire and i was wondering if anyone tried using 6105 style hands and dial on a new srp turtle. if yes can you please post a pic and tell me where to get them
thanks in advance,Marko


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

SKX 007 base 
SRP77x dial and hands
NH36A movement 
Dagaz flat sapphire
Triplock crown and tube 
OSC bezel 
Red alum insert



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

BRad704 said:


> SKX 007 base
> SRP77x dial and hands
> NH36A movement
> Dagaz flat sapphire
> ...


class!


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Seiko SRP777
Seiko MM300 dial
Dagaz MM hand set
Dagaz domed sapphire crystal
L.C.B.I. ceramic bezel insert
Uncle Seiko waffle strap


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

thebrownknight said:


> Base model: Seiko SRP637
> 
> Constructed and tested by Artifice Horoworks.
> 
> ...


How is fixzed the bezel insert ?

Is it glued on the bezel ? ...


----------



## thebrownknight (Nov 23, 2014)

I _think_ it's friction fit. The insert is made for an SKX007 bezel, so he had to do a lot of work on it to get the insert to fit on this one.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

I need the Sumo chapter ring sizes.

- ID
- OD
- Height

Thanks in advance


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

Sprint Veloce said:


> How is fixzed the bezel insert ?
> 
> Is it glued on the bezel ? ...


Adhesive insert ring- I don't think that one ended up quite tight enough to claim a friction fit. Besides, it's pretty easy to deform aluminum inserts if the tolerances are too tight, and I've never had an alumimum insert go missing regardless of bezel or insert fit. As long as the bezel and insert are completely clear from oils, the adhesive rings should be good to go.



LeeMorgan said:


> I need the Sumo chapter ring sizes.
> 
> - ID
> - OD
> ...



OD
31.65Top ID
30.65Bottom ID
27.5Height
~1.95 / 2


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

subterfuge said:


> OD
> 31.65Top ID
> 30.65Bottom ID
> 27.5Height
> ...


Thanks Alex.

Have you never used a Sumo chapter ring in a New Turtle?
I'm thinking about an orange Turtle ;-)


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

humphrj said:


> This is pretty wonderful. Home made bezel insert, and that strap with end links too. Have you posted the full details on this one somewhere?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


INTERESTING


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

jdmfetish said:


> INTERESTING


It is isn't it.... I found his build thread now https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/skx031-rolls-mod-4093922.html quite ingenious don't you think.


----------



## RelojGringo (Aug 4, 2016)

LeeMorgan said:


> Thanks Alex.
> 
> Have you never used a Sumo chapter ring in a New Turtle?
> I'm thinking about an orange Turtle ;-)


I saw a post on either SCWF or WS where someone had done this using skx011j dial and chapter ring from Italian chrono. I bet you can find it with some targeted searching.


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

LeeMorgan said:


> Thanks Alex.
> 
> Have you never used a Sumo chapter ring in a New Turtle?
> I'm thinking about an orange Turtle ;-)


The SRP77x chapter ring is stepped on the back, similar to, but not the same size as, stargate chapter rings. It doesn't work, unfortunately. The SRP77x chapter ring actually supports the crystal gasket. Aside from some being misprinted, I think that is a big part of the chapter ring alignment issues- the chapter ring can shift when the crystal is pressed into place. I think the Sumo glass is 31mm, SRP77x is 32, so that right there tells you that the chapter rings are likely to be different sizes.

Sumo CR works great in the SRP637 case, though...


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Has anyone engraved or laser-etched chapter ring, a la Rolex? I'm thinking of having it done for a project


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Finished for now. Not sure how I feel about it yet. Since I used a no date dial, I was able to flip the case for a left hand drive. As a lefty, the crown is one thing I don't love on the standard SKX.

Bead blasted SKX 
Noah Fuller 3-9 pilot dial 
SNK hands 
Maratac Zulu strap

Thoughts?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

A SRP Turtle with Dagaz parts and LCBI insert.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

thebrownknight said:


> Base model: Seiko SRP637
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howis the bezel insert fixed on the insert ? Is it glued ?


----------



## thebrownknight (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes, it's glued.



Sprint Veloce said:


> Howis the bezel insert fixed on the insert ? Is it glued ?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## cbouza3 (Jun 26, 2015)

Pretty simple from a mod perspective, but I'm digging it so far.

Black/blue Batman insert from Dagaz
Strapcode oyster with divers clasp










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

My latest projects, more of an experiment really... I did this a while back but just installed a new bracelet and glued a domed crystal on the original one, just like you put a cyclops on.


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> Finished for now. Not sure how I feel about it yet. Since I used a no date dial, I was able to flip the case for a left hand drive. As a lefty, the crown is one thing I don't love on the standard SKX.
> 
> Bead blasted SKX
> Noah Fuller 3-9 pilot dial
> ...


Love it except the triangle is upside down for me.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

subterfuge said:


> The SRP77x chapter ring is stepped on the back, similar to, but not the same size as, stargate chapter rings. It doesn't work, unfortunately. The SRP77x chapter ring actually supports the crystal gasket. Aside from some being misprinted, I think that is a big part of the chapter ring alignment issues- the chapter ring can shift when the crystal is pressed into place. I think the Sumo glass is 31mm, SRP77x is 32, so that right there tells you that the chapter rings are likely to be different sizes.


Thank you Alex for your valuable info and patience :-!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

BRad704 said:


> Finished for now. Not sure how I feel about it yet. Since I used a no date dial, I was able to flip the case for a left hand drive. As a lefty, the crown is one thing I don't love on the standard SKX.
> 
> Bead blasted SKX
> Noah Fuller 3-9 pilot dial
> ...


I like the flipped crown. The dial is a nonstarter for me though.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

carlowus said:


> My latest projects, more of an experiment really... I did this a while back but just installed a new bracelet and glued a domed crystal on the original one, just like you put a cyclops on.


I really like those hands. Where are they from?


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Haven't done a mod in a while, but I got the bug a couple weeks ago when I saw the new SRPB31.

View attachment 12516745


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*

Built another Genta-esque watch. This time something sporty almost military.









Lume shot










Next to its older brother










I actually have two more of these donor watches. Found 3 of them NOS on the bay and bought the whole lot. Got plans for each one. Just waiting on parts.

Here's the donor watches








?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

cave diver said:


> I really like those hands. Where are they from?


Thank you, the hands are from a Seiko SNZH55 - FFF models.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is another one I did a couple of weeks ago:


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone assist in letting me know either thru PM or reply to my post, looking for a crown / stem , in 2 piece configuration , for SKX013 , to add 6r/4r movement to it?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> Anyone assist in letting me know either thru PM or reply to my post, looking for a crown / stem , in 2 piece configuration , for SKX013 , to add 6r/4r movement to it?


INterested in this as well...


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

to the after market parts providers 

please make the 2 piece crown / stem , and also a smooth bezel insert 

and...... HURRY!!!!!


----------



## icemanfive0 (Feb 28, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> SKX 007 base
> SRP77x dial and hands
> NH36A movement
> Dagaz flat sapphire
> ...


Sharp looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

samshy said:


> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Really like that. Been thinking of doing something similar with my Athaya Lamafa. Is that a real 6105 case or an homage?


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

jhanna1701 said:


> Really like that. Been thinking of doing something similar with my Athaya Lamafa. Is that a real 6105 case or an homage?


Homage case.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

care to share which one? 

Thanks, 

Jamie


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

7002 Scuba Monster Mod.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

laff79 said:


>


Very nice. Source for the case or diy?


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

studiompd said:


> Very nice. Source for the case or diy?


Bought it like this from Mad Mod World









I knew I'd end up making it my own somehow. I'm just too lazy to cerakote anything.

I'm probably going to end up getting some skx hands and patina them to match the indices.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

I know some of you have modded a SNZH xxx FFF watch? I am looking for the original silver colour handset. I have a mod in mind to build for my nephew or my brother. They will have to fight for that. 

Does anyone have a spare set?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

laff79 said:


> Bought it like this from Mad Mod World
> 
> I knew I'd end up making it my own somehow. I'm just too lazy to cerakote anything.
> 
> I'm probably going to end up getting some skx hands and patina them to match the indices.


Be sure to post once you do, would be intersted to seeing how it turns out.

Mad Mod World looks similar to a seller that used to sell similar mods on ebay.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

laff79 said:


>


Damn, that looks great! I'll have to rethink my project...


----------



## BwSurya127 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi there
I am new here. I have a question in regard to the bezel I sourced from Yobokies.
I am sure someone here has purchased bezels from Harold in Yobolies.
Just wondering do you have difficulties in attaching this particular bezel?
I have no luck in attaching it. I was doing it own my own then I even brought it the Seiko technician. But all with no result.
Thanks in advance


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

BwSurya127 said:


> Hi there
> I am new here. I have a question in regard to the bezel I sourced from Yobokies.
> I am sure someone here has purchased bezels from Harold in Yobolies.
> Just wondering do you have difficulties in attaching this particular bezel?
> ...


Difficultly in actually snapping it into place? I use a crystal press for hard to attach bezels. Also adding a thin layer of silicone grease (gasket grease) to the inside edge of the bezel can help ease the friction.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

samshy said:


> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


That looks great! Awesome mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterfuge (Jul 5, 2012)

BwSurya127 said:


> Hi there
> I am new here. I have a question in regard to the bezel I sourced from Yobokies.
> I am sure someone here has purchased bezels from Harold in Yobolies.
> Just wondering do you have difficulties in attaching this particular bezel?
> ...


I have had bezels from Yobokies and OSC that have required slight machining to work correctly. Particularly, the SNZH coin edge from Yobokies has been a problem.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Black Widow SRP Turtle. '777 base, Hexad Bracelet, CT double dome, PADI chapter ring and minute hand.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if this counts as a mod. The guts of an SNK in an SKX.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Where did you get the seconds hand? I want one! 



Sprint Veloce said:


>


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

EvanB said:


> I'm not sure if this counts as a mod. The guts of an SNK in an SKX.


Yeah I reckon that counts ... it actually looks pretty cool, kind of got a Sinn 104 vibe going on without being a blatant rip off


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

BwSurya127 said:


> Hi there
> I am new here. I have a question in regard to the bezel I sourced from Yobokies.
> I am sure someone here has purchased bezels from Harold in Yobolies.
> Just wondering do you have difficulties in attaching this particular bezel?
> ...


I recently purchased two coin edge bezels from Harold for the Turtle. I previously had purchased am SNZH one from him that work 'OK'.

These were a nightmare. Both would not press on properly and one got stuck and had to be cut off with a Dremel, damaging the watch (Not mine either). I will be doing an in-depth post about this and a comparison in quality to other available bezels.

Be VERY careful. Others have also had these problems. I see some have machined their bezels to fit. This shouldn't have to be done on a USD60 bezel.

I've had to purchase a new PADI for the friend I was doing a favour for and two useless bezels. One destroyed and one which will not rotate. It even feels jagged and rough to the touch on the underside and inner edge.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;gt;*

SKX007 'Supercharged' with SII NH36 movement with hacking and hand winding. Crystal Times DD sapphire. Lumed ceramic bezel insert, the lovely S.Coin bezel from Dr Krzysztof Seikostain of One Second Closer and Alpinist signed crown. I transplanted the day wheel from the old 7S26 onto the NH36, though could have gotten away without doing that, as it was only slightly misaligned.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*



EvanB said:


> I'm not sure if this counts as a mod. The guts of an SNK in an SKX.


Heck yah it counts as a mod, and an awesome one at that. I might be biased, because I'm actually wearing this right now. 

SNK guts in a bead blasted SKX case. "5" removed from dial and on a Blue Shark Zulu strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

ANyone do any sarb033 mods? I jsut saw the explorer dial on harold's site with the engraved rehaut. can't say i'm the biggest fan of the text, but the sarb033 seems like a nicer base for field-type mods.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Some time ago I posted these three mods in this thread:





















However, you guys know that being a WIS is a never-ending job... Hence, I recently got some Dr. Seikostain bezels (one Atlas-one S polished, two Atlas-one black mirror) and modded the mods. That is the result:





























































I liked that so much that I have already ordered few more bezels.

If anyone wants to get something similar, there goes the info:
PMMM: base watch SKX171; hands from Yobokies; chapter ring from Dagaz; SKX007 bezel insert; bezel from Dr. Seikostain.
orange and yellow: base watch SKX007; bezel insert, hands and dial from Dagaz; bezel from Dr. Seikostain.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

studiompd said:


> ANyone do any sarb033 mods? I jsut saw the explorer dial on harold's site with the engraved rehaut. can't say i'm the biggest fan of the text, but the sarb033 seems like a nicer base for field-type mods.


I quite like the look- what I'm not a fan of is the price tag on the sarb.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRad704 (Mar 26, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> I quite like the look- what I'm not a fan of is the price tag on the sarb.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ajuicet sells a 39mm case that would give a very similar look. Add an NH36A and you're off to a great start

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

BRad704 said:


> Ajuicet sells a 39mm case that would give a very similar look. Add an NH36A and you're off to a great start
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah, the only problem is the 4 o'clock crown.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Can anyone tell me which sumo ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal is the best fit and quality and where to buy please? 

Do you think it's worth putting the MM300 clasp on the sumo bracelet?


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Hello at all, this is my first post on WUS, i`m happy to be a part of this community, my name is Andi and i came from Germany. 

So i have a problem, i`m a fan/freak of the SKX :roll: i have 7 of them, only 2 of them were not modded, the black and the orange Bullet.

Have a look.









I give my mod`s name`s, this one is the "BLACK PEARL", Dial: Sumo, Hands: Alpinist, Bezel: Yobokies, Insert: L.C.B.I, crown with "S" logo and a Stracode bracelet, last but not least a high domed glas.









































I hope you enjoy.

All the best Andi and regards from Germay


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;gt;*



JimmyMack75 said:


> SKX007 'Supercharged' with SII NH36 movement with hacking and hand winding. Crystal Times DD sapphire. Lumed ceramic bezel insert, the lovely S.Coin bezel from Dr Krzysztof Seikostain of One Second Closer and Alpinist signed crown. I transplanted the day wheel from the old 7S26 onto the NH36, though could have gotten away without doing that, as it was only slightly misaligned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Where did you get your bezel insert?


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;gt;*



cave diver said:


> Looks great. Where did you get your bezel insert?


Thanks mate. lumedceramicbezelinserts on the Bay. L.C.B.I

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael49 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;gt;*

Newbie here.

Not much of a mod I know but just replaced the standard crystal in my SNK805 with sapphire crystal. I've got much "nicer" watches but I keep coming back to the SNK805 - so simple but it just works. I'm an outdoor person - hiking, camping, kayaking - the SNK has done it all without issues. Again, not much of a mod but I'll post pics at some point. I don't mind scratches on the case, but scratches on the crystal drive me mad  - the sapphire should help with that.


----------



## Michael49 (Jan 28, 2015)

Seiko Madness said:


> Some time ago I posted these three mods in this thread:
> 
> I liked that so much that I have already ordered few more bezels.
> 
> ...


Nice work.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12530117
> 
> 
> View attachment 12530119


 haven't seen a triple grip in ages.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Michael49 said:


> Nice work.


Thanks!


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Green daytime glow+green night time glow.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO 7002 Scubapro 500 Mod.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Two "Toitles" ... both using OSC bezels and inserts, Yobokies dial and hands for 775, and 007 dial and re-purposed leftover hands for 777







.














.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Derkdiggler said:


> Green daytime glow+green night time glow.


Nice work.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Hmmmm .........









... okay today this one.
















All the best Andi


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*









Blasted SKX case & bezel, Dagaz: Fuller dial, 45 bezel insert. Yobokies: matte chapter ring. Seiko SNK hour & minute hands. SKX second hand. 
DLW domed acrylic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

aahyuup said:


> Blasted SKX case & bezel, Dagaz: Fuller dial, 45 bezel insert. Yobokies: matte chapter ring. Seiko SNK hour & minute hands. SKX second hand.
> DSW domed acrylic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Slick looking watch. I like it


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

c5k0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice.. Which bezel is that one?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;gt;*

Latest gentaesque mod. 3 down one more to go...

Rousseau Motif (donor watch) used the case and movement which is a ty2806 (St1612 for the most part) with a parnis dial and unbranded hands.

Was going for a VC Overseas look 










With the first two










(sorry for the poor pictures. I'm a terrible photographer )

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Where did you get the seconds hand? I want one! 



Sprint Veloce said:


>


The seconds hand is stock my friend


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks.

Bezel from eBay: bjbjcs


----------



## glenny (Aug 14, 2017)

Heres my SKXA35 with just a couple of very slight mods
































Ceramic lumped bezel and trident seconds hand


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SNKN41K1 Recraft + SNKN21 hands


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

New upgrade Skx mod blue lagon 









Envoyé de mon D5803 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Vagelis123 (May 28, 2017)

Seiko SKX007 ( DD AR Sapphire Glass + Ceramic Bezel)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vagelis123 (May 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vagelis123 (May 28, 2017)

Seiko Sumo (Super Oyster Bracelet + DD AR Sapphire Glass)









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vagelis123 (May 28, 2017)

Powered by ETA 2824-2.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vagelis123 (May 28, 2017)

Powered by ETA 2824-2 too.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

My homage.
Starting from Invicta 8926, debranded case and crown, removed crown guards, Cousins UK domed crystal, Yobokies dial and hands, EBay bezel insert and a Nato strap.
The dial logo was made with a nail sticker....









Inviato dal mio Redmi 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

I am hoping someone here might have a spare set of the stock silver border hands set from the Seiko SNZH5X series. 

PM me if you have a set. 

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SCEB009 - Bullhead quartz chrono.
Mod'd with Yobokies hands. 
The original hands were functionally atrocious. "Stylish"? Maybe. But practically useless for telling time.
Now, with new hands, it's become one of my faves. b-)







.








Original, for comparison: o|


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

Tried to catch all the mods in one picture. 2004 monster rebuilt.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> The original hands were functionally atrocious.


I see your new hands, but I can't help but wonder if they are long enough?

For I once heard something unforgettable, (and here I quote verbatim)
"It is my central thesis that one cannot understand why 
the Japanese keep making (aesthetically displeasing) short hands for their watches 
without understanding why they invented group *******. b-)"


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> SCEB009 - Bullhead quartz chrono.
> Mod'd with Yobokies hands.
> The original hands were functionally atrocious. "Stylish"? Maybe. But practically useless for telling time.
> Now, with new hands, it's become one of my faves. b-)
> ...


Well done!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

No they are still not QUITE as long as I would really like. Dammit. 
Even just one extra mm would have made a difference for the better. 
+2mm would've been "Savile Row" perfect. Sigh.

That's one very bold and imaginative thesis, whoever put it forward. :-!



cayabo said:


> I see your new hands, but I can't help but wonder if they are long enough?
> 
> For I once heard something unforgettable, (and here I quote verbatim)
> "It is my central thesis that one cannot understand why
> ...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> No they are still not QUITE as long as I would really like. Dammit.
> Even just one extra mm would have made a difference for the better.
> +2mm would've been "Savile Row" perfect. Sigh.
> 
> That's one very bold and imaginative thesis, whoever put it forward. :-!


It looks great, Chronopolis, I love it.


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

After rain,  









Envoyé de mon D5803 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Orient pilots with Harold's parts


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



humphrj said:


> View attachment 12549339
> View attachment 12549341
> 
> 
> Orient pilots with Harold's parts


WOW! b-) Humphrj, that first one is stunning!!  Too bad the hands don't seem to lume, or is that the picture? :-s

But the hands and dial are an amazing match! Kinda "steampunk" and vintage at the same time. :-! I see this watch on the wrist of a Zeppelin pilot! ;-)

Thank you for sharing your fantastic creation!! |> |> |>

- Thomas


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sure, call me excessive, call me looney, whatever you like, but you can't call me "timid." 
Mafaga bezel cerakote'd up in SUPA ORANGE, yo! :-! . (Courtesy, MCWW)













.






.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Sure, call me excessive, call me looney, whatever you like, but you can't call me "timid."
> Mafaga bezel cerakote'd up in SUPA ORANGE, yo! :-! . (Courtesy, MCWW)
> 
> View attachment 12550628


handset is interesting... bezel, it burns my retina. =)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> cerakote'd in SUPA ORANGE, yo! :-! .
> 
> View attachment 12550628


It pricks the imagination - I see black cerakote on the top of the links & the sides orange.

If you ever have it on black rubber, please post a pic.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

cayabo said:


> It pricks the imagination - I see black cerakote on the top of the links & the sides orange.
> 
> If you ever have it on black rubber, please post a pic.


That is a next level mod! Keeping it interesting. I dig it


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> It pricks the imagination - I see black cerakote on the top of the links & the sides orange.
> 
> If you ever have it on black rubber, please post a pic.


The cerakote color on the case is 'gunmetal grey' not black, btw.

I was shocked to discover I have no 20mm black rubber strap!

So these will have to do. Black NATO, and 2 shades of grey - one slightly bluish slate w/ black hardware, and one flat grey w/ "titanium" hardware.







.






.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Bluish slate w/ black hardware.
> View attachment 12551551


↑ Nice ↑

Thanks for the pics.


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

Merkur Ocean Master (Seiko SBBN015 homage, NH35, domed sapphire, ceramic bezel insert) and Seiko Atlas hour + minute hands:


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Sure, call me excessive, call me looney, whatever you like, but you can't call me "timid."
> Mafaga bezel cerakote'd up in SUPA ORANGE, yo! :-! . (Courtesy, MCWW)
> 
> View attachment 12550620
> ...


Your mod has got me seeing RED 

Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Double post ...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I installed this custom bezel on my 6105 Mod. , AWESOME !

I will post a picture.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> I installed this custom bezel on my 6105 Mod. , AWESOME !
> 
> I will post a picture.


*Very cool Custom bezel available for our SEIKO 6309 and 7002 ,enjoy my fiends !*


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

SKX blue mod !









Envoyé de mon D5803 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samnk (May 13, 2016)

rockmastermike said:


>


Is that a gold/brass bezel insert or just an really old faded one? I can't tell but definitely made me look twice.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

samnk said:


> Is that a gold/brass bezel insert or just an really old faded one? I can't tell but definitely made me look twice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


it's a brass insert that has a little patina one it lately |>


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Less than 50, but more than 5 shades of grey...

One became grey by bead blasting - to various degrees of "flat-light" ness (meaning, no reflection). 
A side-by-side with one that was left untouched - for comparison.







.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 12558349


The black dialed one looks fan-frickin-tastic. Dial, hands, bezel - they all work so well together. Well done!


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> Less than 50, but more than 5 shades of grey...
> 
> One became grey by bead blasting - to various degrees of "flat-light" ness (meaning, no reflection).
> A side-by-side with one that was left untouched - for comparison.
> ...


Dude....
Awesome.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



3WR said:


> The black dialed one looks fan-frickin-tastic. Dial, hands, bezel - they all work so well together. Well done!





Leekster said:


> Dude....
> Awesome.


Gentlemen,
STOP IT !!! You're embarrassing me. ;-) b-) :-! :-d .


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

My 7002 yellow dial


----------



## The_Horologist (Sep 17, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Sure, call me excessive, call me looney, whatever you like, but you can't call me "timid."
> Mafaga bezel cerakote'd up in SUPA ORANGE, yo! :-! . (Courtesy, MCWW)
> 
> View attachment 12550620
> ...


Amazing mod. Original was a Seiko monster correct? Where did you have it coated?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

With a SEIKO Pepsi bezel insert


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

The_Horologist said:


> Amazing mod. Original was a Seiko monster correct? Where did you have it coated?


Theng Q.

Monster, yes.

'Cerakoat' - done by Jay at MCWW, to my spec.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

007... or maybe 009... Blasted to Low Light 
OSC bezel + insert (gun metal), Leftover dial from a SNZJ model, aftermarket hands













.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Work in progress and an utter PITA to start with. Wrong dial arrived originally, so went to Dagaz (dial is the only thing from them - but will definitely use them again) instead and got the dial I wanted. The aftermarket hands are rubbish, the second hand was too large to fit the spindle so I'm currently stuck with the original. The hour and minute look to be pressed out brass and painted rather than the better laser cut ones and look cheap, so will be junking them too.

The sapphire is supposed to be a double dome job, but doesn't have much dome and has a big gap between the chamfer and the coin edge bezel - which is annoying because I specifically asked if the bezel/crystal gap would be nice and tight. Because of the gap, you can't really see the chapter ring...which was one of the best parts!!

The bezel isn't a good fit, which is really annoying. If you push it towards the dial, it clicks as it should, but if you don't it has a 'lazy' click. Looks like for my $200 USD of parts, I'm going to end up with a chapter ring, plus bezel if I'm lucky and it was an install error.

The dog managed to headbutt the table when I was working and made me drop the movement (which I was holding with tweezers) at the perfect time to drop it onto the new dial --- leaving a mark which is bugging the hell out of me, so my OCD dictates a new one is needed...

So I'm going to order (the third...) new dial and new hands from dagaz because before I marked it, the look was perfect. Haven't decided whether to fit the original crystal or try somewhere else for a double dome. Already tried to fettle bezel once in case the ring was the issue - will try again, if not looks like I'll need a new bezel too!!

Undeterred though, I'm planning a blue and white mod too with plongeur hands and a wave bezel.

With the spare original and trashed dials, I'm going to make a mother of pearl dial with applied indices too for either an skx007 or maybe a 5 dress type watch. I have some beautiful MOP left over from a marquetry repair I did on an old jewellery box --- now have a use for it! I reckon I could squeeze 4 dials out of what I have.

I should have just brought a PADI with the money I've spent....

Happy modding!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> 007... or maybe 009... Blasted to Low Light
> OSC bezel + insert (gun metal), Leftover dial from a SNZJ model, aftermarket hands
> 
> View attachment 12564843


Electric!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Work in progress and an utter PITA to start with. Wrong dial ...The aftermarket hands are rubbish, ... The hour and minute look cheap, so will be junking them too.
> The sapphire is supposed to be a double dome job, but doesn't have much dome and has a big gap...
> The bezel isn't a good fit,...


Been there done that, minus the dog headbutt. :-! o| :-!
But it's all part of this exasperating hobby, innit... cuz when everything goes right... LAWDY!! it's sweet.

Did this one last night using an out of production dial and insert - both from Dagaz. And hands from Harold.
With cerakoated bezel, and blasted case. Looks OK to me. b-):-!


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Been there done that, minus the dog headbutt. :-! o| :-!
> But it's all part of this exasperating hobby, innit... cuz when everything goes right... LAWDY!! it's sweet.
> 
> Did this one last night using an out of production dial and insert - both from Dagaz. And hands from Harold.
> With cerakoated bezel, and blasted case. Looks OK to me. b-):-!


It's people like you...posting pictures like that...that keeps me messing about and modding things  very nice looking watch dude.

If you feel left out, I'll send the bulldog over to headbutt your table for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Fresh SKX Mod


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Not the most adventurous mod, but I'm not the most adventurous person. SRP777 with coin edge bezel, domed sapphire, sxk173 seconds hand. I also took a scotch brite pad to the bezel yesterday as i decided it was a bit too shiny for my liking


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

New brushed CT bezel for my 6309-7040, very cool !


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Hey chaps. What's your best source for black day and date wheels please? 
For correct alignment in date openings of Seiko watches/movements with crowns at 3:45. And part numbers or case reference numbers. I'd like to order from Cousins ideally but any suggestions for a good source welcome.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

B1ff_77 said:


> Not the most adventurous mod, but I'm not the most adventurous person. SRP777 with coin edge bezel, domed sapphire, sxk173 seconds hand. I also took a scotch brite pad to the bezel yesterday as i decided it was a bit too shiny for my liking
> 
> View attachment 12565361


very tastefully done may i ask what rubber strap you using?


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks, its just a £6 strap I got from ebay but decent enough quality - item #371464164453



mkeric1 said:


> very tastefully done may i ask what rubber strap you using?


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



Shropshire_Tom said:


> Work in progress and an utter PITA to start with. Wrong dial arrived originally, so went to Dagaz (dial is the only thing from them - but will definitely use them again) instead and got the dial I wanted. The aftermarket hands are rubbish, the second hand was too large to fit the spindle so I'm currently stuck with the original. The hour and minute look to be pressed out brass and painted rather than the better laser cut ones and look cheap, so will be junking them too.
> 
> The sapphire is supposed to be a double dome job, but doesn't have much dome and has a big gap between the chamfer and the coin edge bezel - which is annoying because I specifically asked if the bezel/crystal gap would be nice and tight. Because of the gap, you can't really see the chapter ring...which was one of the best parts!!
> 
> ...


I can guess where you purchased all of your original parts. Quality is very hit and miss these days and customer service non existent. For a good quality crystal look to crystal times. Dagaz is usually pretty good, though recently had an SNZH bezel insert which was too small in the outer diameter and left a gap. I am sticking to genuine Seiko for mods as much as I can from now on. For bezels- Krzysztof at Dr Seikostain aka One Second Closer does fantastic machined bezels of several designs.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



JimmyMack75 said:


> I can guess where you purchased all of your original parts. Quality is very hit and miss these days and customer service non existent. For a good quality crystal look to crystal times. Dagaz is usually pretty good, though recently had an SNZH bezel insert which was too small in the outer diameter and left a gap. I am sticking to genuine Seiko for mods as much as I can from now on. For bezels- Krzysztof at Dr Seikostain aka One Second Closer does fantastic machined bezels of several designs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


The really annoying thing is the place I purchased from has such a good rep on here - that's why I purchased. You're right about the customer - if I don't get a response soon I'm going through PayPal to try and recoup some of the wasted money.

Undeterred though, I've been looking at some of One Second Closer bezels, I'm thinking they'd look awesome on my next heliox project.

I found a crystal times seller on eBay but they have nothing listed at the moment, also couldn't find a website, do you have contact details you could PM me please?

I'm hoping I will be able post pics of mods I'm proud of as soon as I source the parts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Swapped the dial from another mod which i hadnt been happy with, not 100% sure about the hands and the lume is slightly different but overall quite nice :-!

I think AR crystals are available for this case so that might be a mod to look at


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



Shropshire_Tom said:


> The really annoying thing is the place I purchased from has such a good rep on here - that's why I purchased. You're right about the customer - if I don't get a response soon I'm going through PayPal to try and recoup some of the wasted money.
> 
> Undeterred though, I've been looking at some of One Second Closer bezels, I'm thinking they'd look awesome on my next heliox project.
> 
> ...


Crystal Times website is

https://crystaltimes.net/

I thoroughly recommend One Second Closer bezels. Perfectly machined and fantastic design. Do it.

Also Lumed Ceramic Bezel Inserts (LCBI) are really good as well as DLW ceramic inserts.

I will be posting a comparison of Yobokies vs Dr Seikostain (One Second Closer) bezels soon.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

pascs said:


> Swapped the dial from another mod which i hadnt been happy with, not 100% sure about the hands and the lume is slightly different but overall quite nice :-!
> 
> I think AR crystals are available for this case so that might be a mod to look at
> 
> View attachment 12571683


Wow this shogun dial looks awesome in a case without a diver bezel... a little reminiscent of an explorer but still Seiko through and through! :-!


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



JimmyMack75 said:


> Crystal Times website is
> 
> https://crystaltimes.net/
> 
> ...


Look forward to the comparison and thanks for the info.

To be fair to original parts seller, has just agreed to take parts back. Will post pics when new ones are ready!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keepitrealjacks (May 12, 2017)

Just finished this one.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Re-moded the other day!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

I highly recommend the crystal times coin edge bezel for the SRP, if anyone is deciding on one.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

pascs said:


> Swapped the dial from another mod which i hadnt been happy with, not 100% sure about the hands and the lume is slightly different but overall quite nice :-!
> 
> I think AR crystals are available for this case so that might be a mod to look at
> 
> View attachment 12571683


It is nice! What's the donor case?


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

keepitrealjacks said:


> Just finished this one.
> 
> View attachment 12572479


55 Turtle!!! Never thought if doing that. Looks fantastic with the DLW insert too. Well done. Makes me want to do one. 

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## keepitrealjacks (May 12, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> keepitrealjacks said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished this one.
> ...


I thought it strange no one else had done it before either! It complements the vintage feel of the cushion case quite well.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

studiompd said:


> It is nice! What's the donor case?


Its an SNZG case.

Crystal times have a crystal for this case so I might order one of them as I also need a new crystal for one of my Tunas


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

pascs said:


> Its an SNZG case.
> 
> Crystal times have a crystal for this case so I might order one of them as I also need a new crystal for one of my Tunas


O ya, chapter ring was the giveaway. Does anyone know of a sub38mm case, seiko-ready with 3oclock crown? Preference towards brushed.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Sumo steel


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Tomgbw said:


> Sumo steel
> View attachment 12575111
> 
> 
> ...


Oh baby .... That's what I like!
Real mm hands, crafter blue and yobokies?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjay10016 (Jun 4, 2015)

Class can't be taught.


----------



## cultaddict (Oct 1, 2014)

tamtkpp said:


> watch_nian @ instagram
> My store: watchnian ecwid


 Love your work - as always ???

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cultaddict (Oct 1, 2014)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Work in progress and an utter PITA to start with. Wrong dial arrived originally, so went to Dagaz (dial is the only thing from them - but will definitely use them again) instead and got the dial I wanted. The aftermarket hands are rubbish, the second hand was too large to fit the spindle so I'm currently stuck with the original. The hour and minute look to be pressed out brass and painted rather than the better laser cut ones and look cheap, so will be junking them too.
> 
> The sapphire is supposed to be a double dome job, but doesn't have much dome and has a big gap between the chamfer and the coin edge bezel - which is annoying because I specifically asked if the bezel/crystal gap would be nice and tight. Because of the gap, you can't really see the chapter ring...which was one of the best parts!!
> 
> ...


Struggles are real - I have a couple of pieces that have been put aside for similar reasons. Seems to work for me when I start something new then come back to it after a win. Definitely like where your going with it though ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Sometimes subtlety wins.


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

View attachment 12575117


Does that bezel insert have a bevelled inner edge, or am I seeing things?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Boogey Man said:


> View attachment 12575117
> 
> 
> Does that bezel insert have a bevelled inner edge, or am I seeing things?


it's a bevel, all Sumo inserts have that. and aftermarket ones too!


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

cultaddict said:


> Struggles are real - I have a couple of pieces that have been put aside for similar reasons. Seems to work for me when I start something new then come back to it after a win. Definitely like where your going with it though ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Cheers!

With everyone's kind input, I have ordered loads of parts and will be doing both watches at once now.

I have bezels coming from OSC Dr.seikostain along with inserts, crystals coming from crystal time and dials and hands and chapter rings coming from Dagaz.

Going a different way in the end - impulse buy of military soxa dial and a take on 'blue diver' - but didn't want it to look too much like my PO so a wave bezel and plongeur hands.

I'll post pics when I get everything done.

And thanks everyone for the suggestions on where to get parts, much appreciated 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

sportura said:


> Sometimes subtlety wins.


Classic clean mod - looks great on the simple rubber strap


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

humphrj said:


> Oh baby .... That's what I like!
> Real mm hands, crafter blue and yobokies?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


yes, Sir!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

My "Autumn" Monster... re-modified.

Cerakoated bezel ("Desert"... or "Coyote"... or "Mustard Fart"... or "French Pus"... etc), flat blasted case, discontinued dial, leftover hands...







.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> My "Autumn" Monster... re-modified.
> 
> Cerakoated bezel ("Desert"... or "Coyote"... or "Mustard Fart"... or "French Pus"... etc), flat blasted case, discontinued dial, leftover hands...
> 
> ...


Looks great. Makes me think what a full bronze one would look like with a bit of patina if Ridwan were to make one

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Now with the final strap. Now I am satisfied
















Seiko Sumo black, original MM300 hands, double domed blue AR sapphire from crystaltimes, solid steel bezel inser from Yobokies, Geostrap second hand brown


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

What a nice surpise,

Orange dial + Tuna hands+ aluminium engraved insert + Brown leather strap make a very cool Diver' s b-)


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

First bead blasting experiment..... had a lot of fun....... until I rubbed some in my eye, lol.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Wait, WHAT?
Every picture shows something different. Are they of the same watch?

The chapter ring: it looks black in one, blue in another; it also looks marked in one, and all-black in another.
What's going on?

Beautiful watch !! Looks like something that costs 15 - 20 x more.



humphrj said:


> A SRP Turtle with Dagaz parts and LCBI insert.
> View attachment 12509929


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Derkdiggler said:


> First bead blasting experiment..... had a lot of fun....... until I rubbed some in my eye, lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Looks awesome. I'm doing a case soon, any general tips?? I've blasted machine parts before but always used more abrasive stuff and larger scale kit. Work (unbeknownst to them) have purchased a small gun and some super fine glass abrasive. I'm waiting for the watch to turn up to start.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Looks awesome. I'm doing a case soon, any general tips?? I've blasted machine parts before but always used more abrasive stuff and larger scale kit. Work (unbeknownst to them) have purchased a small gun and some super fine glass abrasive. I'm waiting for the watch to turn up to start.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was very easy. Just shot it out in the driveway. I'm going to play around with some different size media soon and see what happens. Good luck and be sure to post photos!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Wait, WHAT?
> Every picture shows something different. Are they of the same watch?
> 
> The chapter ring: it looks black in one, blue in another; it also looks marked in one, and all-black in another.
> ...


Yeah same watch... I was just having one of those days where you put every strap you have on the watch and try to pick a favorite.... and can't.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Wait, WHAT?
> Every picture shows something different. Are they of the same watch?
> 
> The chapter ring: it looks black in one, blue in another; it also looks marked in one, and all-black in another.
> ...


It plays with the light well. Probably the blue AR and the heavy chamfer of the sapphire is making the plain chapter ring appear blue.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Horologist (Sep 17, 2017)

Derkdiggler said:


> First bead blasting experiment..... had a lot of fun....... until I rubbed some in my eye, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howd you go about doing it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

My SKX 009 with Yobokies coin edge bezel and 12h GMT SS insert.

A hacked together 20mm Jubilee-style bracelet using the OEM endlinks and a 20mm WatchGecko Jubilee bracelet. I prefer the look and comfort of a 20mm bracelet.










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

The_Horologist said:


> Howd you go about doing it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Media blasting gun and 25lbs of glass beads from Lowes delivered to the house (don't bother going to the store, delivery only) goggles and a micron paper mask.

I masked off the crystal and bezel insert only because I have not ever removed the bezel from this particular watch and it seems others have had a lot of trouble attempting to do so.

Took my small "garage sale special" air compressor out to the driveway and fired it up and just held it in my hand and shot it. Took all but 2 minutes of spraying but my compressor was so small I had to stop and let it charge back up. I plan on doing a couple knife blades and a couple of other things too!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Dial, hands and strap...









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ASCIWhite (Nov 16, 2012)

------

Wohoo my first post  I have been active on other foras through the years but not here.

This is my SNZJ67 that I have sandblasted and done a dial and hand swap on. Dagaz Soxa dial and Dagaz dagger hands


----------



## ASCIWhite (Nov 16, 2012)

------

Wohoo my first post  I have been active on other foras through the years but not here.

This is my SNZJ67 that I have sandblasted and done a dial and hand swap on. Dagaz Soxa dial and Dagaz dagger hands


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Seiko SKX Mod, called "Katana".


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Wait, WHAT?
> Every picture shows something different. Are they of the same watch?
> 
> The chapter ring: it looks black in one, blue in another; it also looks marked in one, and all-black in another.
> ...


It's me or the insert sits a little bit lower than the bezel? I'm looking for a nice ceramic insert for my turtle....

Inviato dal mio VKY-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I' ve got a work in progress, a 6309 TST Tuna but I need a stainless steel shroud


----------



## SeMi380 (Oct 17, 2017)

Just completed my first mod ever.
NH36 swap
SARB 059 dial and crown
Dagaz PO style hands
Polished chapter ring
LCBI bezel insert
Crystal times double dome saphire


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Fun with SKX173, SKX007 and SRP779









@dallaswatchherd (Instagram)


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

SeMi380 said:


> Just completed my first mod ever.
> NH36 swap
> SARB 059 dial and crown
> Dagaz PO style hands
> ...


Nice! I have a similar mod planned. That double bubble dome really distorts the Seiko logo eh! I think I'll have to stick to a smaller dome.

Is the SARB059 dial noticeably green or should I pay a little more for the black SARB061??


----------



## Stent00 (Jan 6, 2016)

My latest it should I say second mod to date... Dagaz military dial and plongeur hands on my Invicta 8926









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## SeMi380 (Oct 17, 2017)

mcnabbanov said:


> Nice! I have a similar mod planned. That double bubble dome really distorts the Seiko logo eh! I think I'll have to stick to a smaller dome.
> 
> Is the SARB059 dial noticeably green or should I pay a little more for the black SARB061??


It?s actually a CT big bubble dome that I had laying around thought it was a double dome until I was getting ready to put it on. The seiko logo on this dial was actually crooked like that when I bought it. The seller offered to send me another dial with a straight logo which I?m waiting on. I also scratched the hands a bit so I might just start over but I don?t think I did too bad for a newbie.

The dial is definitely not a very noticeable green ecspecially if you?re using a blue AR Crystal. Under a bright light or in the sun some of the green shines through. I?d recommend the sarb059 dial over the black dial as it?s different and has better character over a regular black dial.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

This custom bezel for 6309 and 7002 SEIKO Diver' s is high quality, made by Crystal Times.

Killer look !


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)

Mickey dive watch. Hanging on Deco line get lots of laughs out of other divers decompressing.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Foch said:


> View attachment 12592093
> Mickey dive watch. Hanging on Deco line get lots of laughs out of other divers decompressing.


There goes another 7002 dial and hands in the bin. Good old Loy.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

What brand leather strap is that?



laff79 said:


>


----------



## Stent00 (Jan 6, 2016)

Seiko SNX case dagaz mod with sea Explorer dial, planet ocean hands and red second hand.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

This doesn't have a seiko movement so I just can't pull the trigger on doing it... But I do like that dial in that case


----------



## SGreen (Sep 12, 2017)

Is Yabokies still for sale? I was looking for the black / gold FFF mod dial but the website seems down.... its still on the photobucket...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

6309 TST Tuna , work in progress ... :-!


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Has anyone ever seen a brass bezel insert with any kind of marking for an SKX007?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

humphrj said:


> There goes another 7002 dial and hands in the bin. Good old Loy.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


But it's got a nice orange-striped Nato to go with Mickey's shoes, no?


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

NO. And although I 'liked' your comment it would be a frowny face if I could. N. O. spells no. Blooming Loy and that lot. Dear loy. Can I please have all the dials and hands and inserts and chapter rings you've binned over the years - I would like to set up a business refurbishing 7002 watches. I think i might do rather well. uuuuggghhh


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Just a crystal swap on my First Gen. Orange Monster. I bought it with a monster sized gouge in the hardlex crystal for a low, low price. Dropped in a no anti-reflective coating sapphire crystal. Here it is with another watch I crystal swapped last night.

The Sapphire Sisters....well...more like cousins since Orient is a Seiko subsidiary company.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Where are some places to find aftermarket bezel inserts? And how difficult is it to swap out a crystal?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Got this a week ago with most parts already installed like the Sumo Dial, NH35 movement, SARB crown and domed sapphire, I installed the Stargate hands.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

carlowus said:


> Got this a week ago with most parts already installed like the Sumo Dial, NH35 movement, SARB crown and domed sapphire, I installed the Stargate hands.


Properly nice mod 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeMi380 (Oct 17, 2017)

Just finished this one up. Base SKX173 with nh36 swap, dagaz snowflake hands, yobokiesbcoin edge bezel, lcbi bezel insert on bonetto 300d strap. Still trying to figure out how add a monster chapter ring into it for that Tudor Pelagos look.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

I finally completed my Grand Sumo project.

- DLW ceramic bezel
- I reground the bezel a bit
- Crystaltimes double dome sapphire
- Yobokies GSD hands

After doing a dozen or so mods, this is my favorite. I was aiming for something unique, but that still totally looks like a stock Seiko design.

The DLW insert is just perfect. I had a previous generation DLW, which required me completely grinding down the thickness to get a flush fit. This one is a perfect drop-in fit.

I went subtle on the bezel regrind - it is now grippy with fingers or nails, while bringing a different aesthetic.

I was worried about the color and lume of the hands matching the indices, since the hands are aftermarket. But the color and lume on the GSD hands is actually a better match than even the stock Seiko Shogun hands that I had on it previously. I've got the say, the angles on the GSD hands fit the Sumo indices angles perfectly.

The interplay between the gloss ceramic bezel, gloss indices, and matte dial is amazing; depending on the light, either the dial looks charcoal and the bezel jet black, or vice versa.

I have built up and torn down a bunch of mods, but this one is a keeper.

I try to wear Seikos on my business trips to Tokyo, so I was happy to get this one done in time to wear it on my trip...


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

After the initial failure, here are my new mods!

Both have hands and dial from Dagaz, bezel and inserts from One Second Closer (great guy and great company ) and yobokies chapter ring. Double dome sapphire from Crystal times.

Crystal was mega tight - broke my press and had to use a vice - I'm amazed I didn't break it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> After the initial failure, here are my new mods!
> 
> Both have hands and dial from Dagaz, bezel and inserts from One Second Closer (great guy and great company ) and yobokies chapter ring. Double dome sapphire from Crystal times.
> 
> ...


And I sand blasted the case of the grey one, really pleased with how that turned out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

New Turtle with Samurai LE dial, Atlas bezel, Alpinist SARB059 hands and double domed sapphire


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Tomgbw said:


> New Turtle with Samurai LE dial, Atlas bezel, Alpinist SARB059 hands and double domed sapphire
> View attachment 12616657


That is gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I forget the exact model - SNZF or SNZG - with Yobokies "soxa" blue dial, and hands.
The bezel is snug tight, just the way I like it, as James Brown sez, so I got on up, stayed on the scene, like a watch sex machine, and removed the clicker ring inside the bezel. Now, the alignment be all perfect n sheeat. b-)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I got on up, stayed on the scene, like a watch sex machine. b-)


You Chrono - being the sockless hairy chested track-suit wearing man that you are - will not take this the wrong way:

There needs to be a word for describing an obtainable object that a person really likes but doesn't personally want.
ie this mod is very striking, handsome and manly - I like it; but, I do not covet.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

TY Cayabo. I totally understand.
I too feel that way about 99.999% of things in this world, and not just about watches. 
I enjoy and admire many things, but I like them where they are. :-D

So I always found that bumpersticker - "He who dies with most toys wins" - curious for the fkdupness of the mentality that thought that up. 
That bizarre combination of sheer idiocy, materialistic depravity, and ethical infantility at work...



cayabo said:


> You Chrono - being the sockless hairy chested track-suit wearing man that you are - will not take this the wrong way:
> 
> There needs to be a word for describing an obtainable object that a person really likes but doesn't personally want.
> ie this mod is very striking, handsome and manly - I like it; but, I do not covet.


----------



## lovedeep (Jul 24, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

41Mets said:


> Where are some places to find aftermarket bezel inserts? And how difficult is it to swap out a crystal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Here is THE LIST for all things watch parts, tools , supplies, etc. Bezels and crystals.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/supplies-4280090.html

Swapping out a crystal can be easy and quick ....or a pain in the gl-ass...

I have done 3 crystal swaps:

*First watch: Seiko Monster* - easy out, install: first shot -bullseye! Easy in. Total time: an hour or so with case cleaning and prep.

*Second watch: Orient Ray 2* - easy out, Install: 8 out of 10 difficulty going back in. Took a number of tries. Almost failed. Total time: only an hour or so excluding breaks.

*Third watch:* *Orient Mako XL* - hard to pop out..took some squeeze effort and thought the glass would snap. Install: Easy in - first try. Total time; 10-15 mins.

For someone who has done dozens of watches it would perhaps take 5 minutes start to finish. Me? I go at it slow and steady.

HTH - Steve

I used a cheap Chinese crystal press. They work but have their limitations. Buy only quality tools especially watch screwdrivers - NOT cheap junk from any country. Bergeon is the only company you need to remember, IMO.


----------



## Steve0 (May 6, 2011)

Hey Mets fan...here's the thread for my crystal swap adventures if you're interested.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/first-crystal-replacement-success-4417690.html

As you can see in this thread almost any Seiko looks great with a domed sapphire crystal .


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Shropshire_Tom said:


>


The SKX with Plongeur Hands is very cool but this bezel ... :-|

Sorry


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Sprint Veloce said:


> The SKX with Plongeur Hands is very cool but this bezel ... :-|
> 
> Sorry


Thanks. To each his own huh? I like the bezel (lucky really!!) and insert, they finish it off for me.

The plongeur hands are really cool 

Really pleased with how the other one turned out too. The Matt case is pretty cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Seiko SNZH53
+ Dagaz FFF dial
+ SRP777 Second Hand
+ DLW Ceramic bezel insert
+ StrapCode Endmill bracelet


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My 6309-7290 Mod, work in progress.

TST Tuna case with 316L stainless steel shroud, the case is modified to receive the Tuna shroud. Crystal Time bezel, Blue Lagoon insert, Double dome blue AR crystal sapphire and President bracelet

I will install this blue dia, 6309 movement and Tuna custom Hands


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

quick question, if this is not the place for it I apologise-

This is a member's mod that is up for sale, I want to do something similar with a black Seiko 5 dial and I'm interested in the hands he used as the minute hand is long enough to meet the tick marks. Can anyone tell me who makes those hands? Thanks.


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

So.... If hypothetically you had access to a gold pvd machine just what would you do with it?



theoretically I think I could coat my yobokies FFF hands thin enough to be able to get the lume to shine through but in the day you would just see the real gold (red tip would be tricky to coat to hide).


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SNM035 Landmonster with Shogun hands silver and (nearly) all black bezel paint


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Tomgbw said:


> SNM035 Landmonster with Shogun hands silver and (nearly) all black bezel paint
> View attachment 12629977


Looks awesome. I have a LandMonster I was considering modding the bezel as well - actually just a swap between the SS and black versions of the bezel. Couldn't could get the bezel off.... lol.


----------



## bank222 (Feb 24, 2017)

Mutz331 said:


> Seiko SNZH53
> + Dagaz FFF dial
> + SRP777 Second Hand
> + DLW Ceramic bezel insert
> + StrapCode Endmill bracelet


Love this! That dash of red text on the dial is killer!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Sprint Veloce said:


> The SKX with Plongeur Hands is very cool but this bezel ... :-|
> 
> Sorry


Have to agree re the bezels :think: not my thing at all, but hey...they're totally out there and that's what the owner wanted so good on him.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

babola said:


> Have to agree re the bezels :think: not my thing at all, but hey...they're totally out there and that's what the owner wanted so good on him.


Cheers! I have a totally standard 007 too, which I won't ever mod as it was my first automatic. I didn't think the bezels would be so unpopular, but they were what I was going for, so I'm happy.

Incidentally, if one second closer does a bezel you like the design of, the quality is outstanding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Finlly got around to doing this FFF mod. Dial from Dagaz while hands from Yobokies. Next is to swap the bezel insert with Yobokies' glass FFF C1 lume and I'll be done. Love the look of all these mods here!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

I just did the same one.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> I just did the same one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok well posted the wrong pic. But this amid too do I guess it counts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Just finished, the first pic to see what I've done.

Skx Zimbe "Slim" 
Just 12,4mm height! Special Murphy bezel, Cousins 2,5mm sapphire, flat caseback, New Turtle Zimbe dial, Fieldmaster Mini Tuna hour/minute hands, Emperor Tuna second hand, custom strap + original Seiko deployante buckle








I'm satisfied, now is brushing time, I'd like a subtle fine brushed case:-!


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

That blue is amazing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

A quick and easy project, Poor Man Aquaterra...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

On a HIRSCH Liberty


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

LeeMorgan said:


> Just finished, the first pic to see what I've done.
> 
> Skx Zimbe "Slim"
> Just 12,4mm height! Special Murphy bezel, Cousins 2,5mm sapphire, flat caseback, New Turtle Zimbe dial, Fieldmaster Mini Tuna hour/minute hands, Emperor Tuna second hand, custom strap + original Seiko deployante buckle
> ...


Hello mate, was the Murphy bezel modified in any way, or was it simply the one he has on his website? Also, tell us more about the caseback. Really interested in doing something similar.


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

I wanted a 12 hour bezel bad and then realized I hated the way it looked. Went back to original. My first experience with modding was a fail!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Suburban Diver said:


> View attachment 12646605
> 
> 
> I wanted a 12 hour bezel bad and then realized I hated the way it looked. Went back to original. My first experience with modding was a fail!
> ...


Send me a PM if you're interested in selling the blue 12 hour insert. See if we can't make this fail a sale.
dP


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> Send me a PM if you're interested in selling the blue 12 hour insert. See if we can't make this fail a sale.
> dP


I sold it a couple months ago before I became more active on forums. I'll definitely try sharing with the community before I try selling stuff on eBay in future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

Samurai Padi with domed sapphire


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

This one started as a seiko 5, the movement is the only thing that was kept, new 39mm case,
New Saphire crystal with anti reflective coating underneath.
New hands 
New black date wheel
New black dial
New signed crown

All modificacions made by Alexander watches out of Chicago.

I Completely love it!


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Was not wearing my Seiko 007 Sinn mod because I didn't like the band. Put it on a Strapcode Super Jubilee, and I am much happier.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

TripleCalendar said:


> View attachment 12647887
> 
> 
> View attachment 12647889
> ...


these are a couple of shots that finally make the 'new samurai' look good to me. as usual, sapphire is a huge improvement =) but that wave dial is pretty sweet too.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Man of Kent said:


> Hello mate, was the Murphy bezel modified in any way, or was it simply the one he has on his website? Also, tell us more about the caseback. Really interested in doing something similar.


Hallo my friend, the bezel is a special low profile (the stock hardlex sits 0.5 - 0.7mm above this bezel) and I used a finest sapphire.
The caseback is stock but turned to a skimpy little thing.
Do it, is one of the most confortable Seiko ever, thanks to its low center of gravity you do not feel it on the wrist and under any kind of cuff


----------



## Chivas (Nov 1, 2016)

I've been looking for a smooth skx013 bezel and without any success I decided to machine the bezel to completely plain, like I saw here with skx007:
Pilot Special

However, I'd like to keep the original bezel and I have only found bezel inserts to buy online. Where could I find bezels for skx013?

Also, if I keep on changing bezels, do I damage water resistance? There's 2 holes on the watch case for the bezel to fit, do these holes have anything to do with water resistance?


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

I call this one "Clark Kent"
















I bought this case and dial for an old 7S26 I had lying around and although it worked for a while, it wasn't meant to be. An accident where (inexplicably) the caseback was off and the stem out saw the 7S26 fly out of the case and splatter on a piece of furniture before coming to rest in pieces. The replacement was the new and improved NH36A which had the canon pinion and fourth wheel of the 7S26 swapped in. A quick lookup online for the proper crown was all it needed. The case was refinished by hand and a high dome plexi ordered to replace the original scratched mineral crystal. The hour and minute hands were relumed by me but they're tarnished and don't really compliment the dial. I might change it to longer stick hands or luminous dauphine hands later.
Just like Clark Kent, this little Seiko 5 is more than meets the eye!


----------



## jinugi39 (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

LeeMorgan said:


> Hallo my friend, the bezel is a special low profile (the stock hardlex sits 0.5 - 0.7mm above this bezel) and I used a finest sapphire.
> The caseback is stock but turned to a skimpy little thing.
> Do it, is one of the most confortable Seiko ever, thanks to its low center of gravity you do not feel it on the wrist and under any kind of cuff


I've ordered a sterile caseback which looks flatter than the oem. That should go some way towards helping.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I bought this Tuna clone to see how it is.
All good, with a very nice blue sapphire, BUT the dial was off by 1mm, with respect to the markers on the chapter ring. 
Sigh.
So, rectifying it meant I would have to remove to remove the dial feet and re-attach it, etc.

But since I bought another Tuna clone (MERKUR) that arrived looking and working perfect, 
I decided instead, to modify the defect this way, and give it a look different from the original Seiko SBBN015.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I decided to modify the defect this way...
> 
> View attachment 12659667


For some reason it makes me think of Tron the movie.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> For *some reason* it makes me think of Tron the movie.


Daz cuz, you need to lay off them donuts, son.
And eat more leafy veggies. ;-)


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Daz cuz, you need to lay off them donuts, son.
> And eat more leafy veggies. ;-)


1 more month and that's gonna be legal.


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

Mod finally finished, after many many iterations
I wanted to keep a Seiko identity and the "Diver" guidelines.

Here is the beast :

SRAP227 dial
Sea Urchin hours and minutes hands
Sumo seconds hand
Crystaltime double dome sapphire wiith blue AR
Dr. Sekostein coin bezel cold steel
LMCBI insert - Seiko style

Oyster strap with (you don't see) Marinemaster clasp
inside - 6r15 movement modified to display the day !


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

cedric1918 said:


> Mod finally finished, after many many iterations
> I wanted to keep a Seiko identity and the "Diver" guidelines.
> 
> Here is the beast :
> ...


That's really smart 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

did this quickie last night. Dial is a very dark greyish green from an SNK425. Hands from an old SKX mod. Took the aluminum chapter ring from a PO mod for now


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I received my Dagaz parts and just installed it on my SKX399, love the result. Double Domed Sapphire and Sub Insert.

Before









Now


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

SKX007 with Bond NATO and LCBI lumed bezel


----------



## jinugi39 (Feb 14, 2011)

white monster MOD...


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Still not satisfied, I think I've tried 5 different mods...



















Edit: later today:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

My SKX007 Soxa


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Been there done that.

The hands don't look right. Sometimes there really is only one solution.
I'd go back to the snowflake, if I were you.
TUDOR got it right the first time.



120 said:


> Still not satisfied, I think I've tried 5 different mods...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> Been there done that.
> 
> The hands don't look right. Sometimes there really is only one solution.
> I'd go back to the snowflake, if I were you.
> TUDOR got it right the first time.


I have to agree with you on this one, Chrono.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko Big Pilot


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

carlowus said:


> Seiko Big Pilot


beauty, that all-lumed second hand is sweet!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Remodified Frankenmon SKZ.
Blasted case. Dial courtesy of member xAEROPLANEx.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle with SARB059 dial and hands (watch-parts-plaza); black chapterring (Dagaz), double domed blue ar coated sapphire (crystaltimes) and ceramic bezel insert with lume (source unknown)


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

Greetings, all-

I have a modded Seiko 5, the date changes early 
by a few hours, is there a fix? -thx.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

gwbnyc said:


> Greetings, all-
> 
> I have a modded Seiko 5, the date changes early
> by a few hours, is there a fix? -thx.
> View attachment 12674385


Yes it is an easy fix, the hands have to be re-setted.. meaning they have to be removed, and then advance the time with the crown till the date is changing and then reinstall the hands pointing at 12:00, any watch maker or service guy can do this job in 5 mins

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Or just go to bed by 8 PM from now on.


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

My TST Fieldmaster
007 case machined by John @ TheTigerUK
Dr. Seikostain brushed stainless steel chapter ring
SNX809 dial, stock SKX hands, 60 clicks bidirectional bezel conversion
forgot: DragonShroud jumbo crown

I had with all 007 bits, and was really amazing... so amazing was preventing me to lust after a Tuna.... that's bad, I want it!
so I decided, also thanks to the recent solar Fieldmaster introduction, about converting to a field themed watch

I know SKX hands are not proper field watch hands, but I quite like it and are uber-legible
I might consider a change in the future, but not sure about which design... for now I'm thinking about white 6105 style or SUS military, I'd appreciate something "Seiko". Feel free to write your thoughts 

thanks, sorry for the fuzzy pics from my phone.


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*










Guess I'll set the date later...oops. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

gwbnyc said:


> Greetings, all-
> 
> I have a modded Seiko 5, the date changes early
> by a few hours, is there a fix? -thx.
> View attachment 12674385


That just means when the hour hand was reset it wasn't in the right position.

You just need to take off and reset the position again.

Source :: my first Seiko mod started every day at 6


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

gregoryb said:


> That just means when the hour hand was reset it wasn't in the right position.
> 
> You just need to take off and reset the position again.
> 
> Source :: my first Seiko mod started every day at 6


I agree with this assessment, it's starting way early, just realize that the day/date does not snap to the new day/date at midnight. My monster takes about two hours before everything changes over.

Sent from my QTAQZ3 using Tapatalk


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


That caught my eye, I really like that, what is it please?


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

My doge didn't care much about my mods but I think my SKX007 came out pretty cool.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Just a planet monster


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

6105 homage mod

The DOXApocalypse


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

Page 2?


----------



## Markoni BG (Aug 25, 2013)

For now only glass was upgraded, two more things will be done, ceramic bezel insert and black day/date wheel.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Great job man! Care to share your source for the donor case/watch?


Slim724 said:


> 6105 homage mod
> 
> The DOXApocalypse


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

undertheradar said:


> Great job man! Care to share your source for the donor case/watch?


Thanks! I have 2, both are from eBay. There is a 79 page thread in the dive watch forum titled 6105-8110 tribute, and a more current thread regarding this model in the affordables section here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/seiko-6105-turtle-clone-first-impressions-pics-4571221.html


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

Here's mine: a bit different skx









Wysłane z mojego LG-H850 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Do any of you have a mod done by Dragonshroud? What about using their parts, specifically hands? How do they compare to Dagaz or Yobokies?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Oh damn...loving that case. Care to share the info?



beceen said:


> Here's mine: a bit different skx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

beceen said:


>


Damn, interesting tribute in a Panerai/Radiomir/Seiko SKX and a bit of a Tudor/Blancpain mash-up.


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

undertheradar said:


> Oh damn...loving that case. Care to share the info?


 sure - that's and independent one case plus skx dial, monster chapter ring, and snowflake hands.


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## B3stia (Feb 1, 2016)

Spent the morning modding a SKX007 and a SKX009. Very happy with the result. It's hard to make justice how the Blue Lagoon dial pops in the light.

Only disappointment was that I had planned to use a pair of MM300 hands with the blue dial. I had bought the hands from Yobokies, but no matter how many times I tried the minute hand wouldn't fit. Had to go back to the originals.

I'm also considering changing the black stock dial on the SKX007 for a black SRPB51 dial (if I can find one).

Parts:

SKX007
DD Sapphire Crystal - Dagaz 
SS Bezel insert - Yobokies

SKX009
DD Sapphire crystal - Dagaz
Coin Edge Bezel - Yobokies
SRPB11 Blue Lagoon Dial - Watch-Parts-Plaza
Lumed Bezel Insert - LCBI


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

I hear you on the yobokies hands; several sets I have bought from him also did not fit properly, especially second hands. Great looking mods, btw.

Wysłane z mojego LG-H850 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

beceen said:


> I hear you on the yobokies hands; several sets I have bought from him also did not fit properly, especially second hands. Great looking mods, btw.
> 
> Wysłane z mojego LG-H850 przy użyciu Tapatalka


Yep - second hands for me also didn't fit. The hands seem really poor quality that I received.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Yep - second hands for me also didn't fit. The hands seem really poor quality that I received. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thats really disappointing to hear that, I had a few mods planned using his hands, might need to rethink now


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

pascs said:


> Thats really disappointing to hear that, I had a few mods planned using his hands, might need to rethink now


I sent everything back in the end. I used dagaz and can't fault them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

Good to know; yobokies has a great variety, but it seems his parts (hands at least) look good on pics only. Might give dagaz a shot.

Wysłane z mojego LG-H850 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

beceen said:


> I hear you on the yobokies hands; several sets I have bought from him also did not fit properly, especially second hands. Great looking mods, btw.
> 
> Wysłane z mojego LG-H850 przy użyciu Tapatalka


I have to chime in on this one, as I've had two sets of hands that were not sized properly too...minute on one, minute and second hand on the other....and both were ordered for Seiko movements specifically.

Dagaz has been spot on every time. Highest quality I've used yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Used multitude of Harold's (yobokies) hand sets in the past on both mine and the mods I did for others, never a single issue.

Could this be a recent issue with his hands supplier, I wonder.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Hammered "Moon Dial"


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

crappysurfer said:


> Hammered "Moon Dial"


That's very very cool 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

aahyuup said:


> I have to chime in on this one, as I've had two sets of hands that were not sized properly too...minute on one, minute and second hand on the other....and both were ordered for Seiko movements specifically.
> 
> Dagaz has been spot on every time. Highest quality I've used yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's minute and seconds hands it sounds like ETA hands were sent instead. I thought he only dealt in seiko though.

Bought several monster mods from him in the past and never had an issue. I will say tho, Jake's stuff always seemed a bit above Harold's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

crappysurfer said:


> Hammered "Moon Dial"


aka "stippling", used on serious firearms on grip surfaces, and to reduce glare along the line of sight. and yours neatly done +1


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

gwbnyc said:


> aka "stippling", used on serious firearms on grip surfaces, and to reduce glare along the line of sight. and yours neatly done +1


Appreciate it, it was my first attempt and I kind of just made up my technique. Takes a long time.


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

these hands look good, maybe trim a hair off the second hand so it doesn't crowd the minute track. regardless, the look is good.



120 said:


> Still not satisfied, I think I've tried 5 different mods...
> 
> : later today
> 
> ...


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

crappysurfer said:


> Appreciate it, it was my first attempt and I kind of just made up my technique. Takes a long time.


A gunsmith supply, Brownells, sells three styles of punch for different textures singly or in combinations. I've seen the technique described as tapping the punch and letting it bounce while holding it somewhat loosely (I've never tried it). Midway-USA is another outfit that may have them.

yours is unique and impressive, the competency obvious.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

gwbnyc said:


> A gunsmith supply, Brownells, sells three styles of punch for different textures singly or in combinations. I've seen the technique described as tapping the punch and letting it bounce while holding it somewhat loosely (I've never tried it). Midway-USA is another outfit that may have them.
> 
> yours is unique and impressive, the competency obvious.


Ahh, I must've converged upon that technique; that's basically what I did. I use Brownells anti-scaling powder for heat treating steel, I'll check out their shop, I was thinking about making my own punches.


----------



## nitro450exp (Jun 28, 2017)

Strap had white stitches now it has blue.
Hand stitched.

View attachment DSC_0920.jpg


View attachment DSC_0922.jpg


View attachment DSC_0923.jpg


Nitro


----------



## nitro450exp (Jun 28, 2017)

Dup.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*

some new MM300 hands form Dagaz on my practice/learning watch. The case is pretty scratched from continuously popping the bezel on/off in trying various gaskets to get a firm yet turnable action... the gasket that comes with this Yobokies submariner bezel is thin and makes for some loose action, I had read everyone recommending using the OEM gasket, but when I tried the OEM gasket and the Dagaz Fluorine bezels it's so tight the bezel doesn't turn, and actually, it's so tight that after popping the bezel off again i see that part of the problem is that it seems that the gasket is getting shaved (?) upon popping the bezel in and the non-turning is probably a buildup of the little shavings/hairs created. I even tried removing the indexing ring in hopes of having a firm no-click friction bezel, no luck. Anyone know of any solutions? I'm tempted to go back to a coin edge or something else, as the edge of this submariner bezel actually makes it hard to access the crown when it is both screwed down (about half the crown from above is blocked) as well as popped out to wind (NH36 Movement) or set.

I also took this opportunity while replacing the hands to swap the spacer ring for the NH36 movement from the grey one it ships with to the proper black spacer, not sure if coincidence or not, but swapping the spacer ring also (better) aligned the dial to the chapter ring.

I also kind of miss the stock SKX007 look, I'm tempted to make a super-stock mod (not sure what else to call it), flat beveled sapphire crystal, flat ceramic insert, NH36 movement, with original dial and hands.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



skyleth said:


> some new MM300 hands form Dagaz on my practice/learning watch. The case is pretty scratched from continuously popping the bezel on/off in trying various gaskets to get a firm yet turnable action... the gasket that comes with this Yobokies big grip bezel is thin and makes for some loose action, I had read everyone recommending using the OEM gasket, but when I tried the OEM gasket and the Dagaz Fluorine bezels it's so tight the bezel doesn't turn, and actually, it's so tight that after popping the bezel off again i see that part of the problem is that it seems that the gasket is getting shaved (?) upon popping the bezel in and the non-turning is probably a buildup of the little shavings/hairs created. I even tried removing the indexing ring in hopes of having a firm no-click friction bezel, no luck. Anyone know of any solutions? I'm tempted to go back to a coin edge or something else, as the edge of this big grip bezel actually makes it hard to access the crown when it is both screwed down as well as popped out to wind (NH36 Movement) or set.
> 
> I also took this opportunity while replacing the hands to swap the spacer ring for the NH36 movement from the grey one it ships with to the proper black spacer, not sure if coincidence or not, but swapping the spacer ring also (better) aligned the dial to the chapter ring.
> 
> I also kind of miss the stock SKX007 look, I'm tempted to make a super-stock mod (not sure what else to call it), flat beveled sapphire crystal, flat ceramic insert, NH36 movement, with original dial and hands.


That's the Big Grip and not the Submariner bezel?

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Dec1968 said:


> That's the Big Grip and not the Submariner bezel?Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


Whoops, just double checked his photobucket album, it is the Submariner Bezel; I had written that at first and then changed it right before posting to Big Grip, should have left it alone!


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



skyleth said:


> Whoops, just double checked his photobucket album, it is the Submariner Bezel; I had written that at first and then changed it right before posting to Big Grip, should have left it alone!


LOL no worries. I kept looking at it and was confused....

I've had both myself. I love the look of the Submariner bezel from the top but the gap between the case and the teeth bugged me. I may go back to a Big Grip and mod it with an angle (45 degree) from the inside lip to outside lip.

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------



## B3stia (Feb 1, 2016)

beceen said:


> I hear you on the yobokies hands; several sets I have bought from him also did not fit properly, especially second hands. Great looking mods, btw.
> 
> Wysłane z mojego LG-H850 przy użyciu Tapatalka





Shropshire_Tom said:


> Yep - second hands for me also didn't fit. The hands seem really poor quality that I received.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





aahyuup said:


> I have to chime in on this one, as I've had two sets of hands that were not sized properly too...minute on one, minute and second hand on the other....and both were ordered for Seiko movements specifically.
> 
> Dagaz has been spot on every time. Highest quality I've used yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





babola said:


> Used multitude of Harold's (yobokies) hand sets in the past on both mine and the mods I did for others, never a single issue.
> 
> Could this be a recent issue with his hands supplier, I wonder.


I contacted Harold (Yobokies) about the minutes hand. He's going to send a replacement.

I have had to deal with the seconds hand (ebay bought) not fitting on another mod, but I was able to fix that with a small cutting broach. Didn't have one that fit the hole of the minutes hand this time.

I also have to give praise where it's due, the coin edge bezel and the SS bezel insert are top notch. Really great product.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have had my share of heaven and hell with both Yobokies and Dagaz. 
It's not clear why sometimes they fit and sometimes not.

Same with OSC bezels.
But sometimes the problem lies with the watch itself. Off by an angstrom somewhere. 
And that makes all the difference -- for better or worse.

When it's in MY favor, that means I can put in a new bezel w/o the clicker, and the friction alone is tight enough to keep it in place but also turn. 
Oh man, it that sweet!

But if it's NOT in my favor, it's "granny underpants" time.



B3stia said:


> I contacted Harold (Yobokies) about the minutes hand. He's going to send a replacement.
> 
> I have had to deal with the seconds hand (ebay bought) not fitting on another mod, but I was able to fix that with a small cutting broach. Didn't have one that fit the hole of the minutes hand this time.
> 
> I also have to give praise where it's due, the coin edge bezel and the SS bezel insert are top notch. Really great product.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

007
Murphy bezel
Dagaz dial, chapter ring, crystal
yobokies hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Chrono...I have to say after all these years I still chuckle every time I see your avatar.

Genius. |>


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

babola said:


> Chrono...I have to say after all these years I still chuckle every time I see your avatar.
> Genius. |>


Aw.... OK, just for you, this. I know everybody who's into Seiko mods dislikes gold anything, but I love them when done right. 2 of the same models. Some SRP.
Blue dial is from member AJUCET, and the brown dial is from a SNZJ model


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

I like some gold actually, but drop the bracelet - too much bling imho.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I would, but the lugs are 11mm, so I'd have to take a 24mm leather strap, and do some damn careful cutting and re-gluing...
What a hassle.
Not feeling up to it yet. Maybe next week.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Aw.... OK, just for you, this. I know everybody who's into Seiko mods dislikes gold anything, but I love them when done right. 2 of the same models. Some SRP.
> Blue dial is from member AJUCET, and the brown dial is from a SNZJ model
> 
> View attachment 12706967
> ...


That is a lot of confidence.
I think these would be good sellers in East Hollywood.

Actually, the blue is pretty sweet - if I had to wear it or a Milgauss, I'd leave the silly one at home.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> That is a lot of confidence.
> I think these would be good sellers in *East Hollywood.*
> 
> Actually, the blue is pretty sweet - if I had to wear it or a Milgauss, I'd leave the silly one at home.


There is no East Hollywood.
I am sure it exists as a matter of geography, but it doesn't as a matter of nomenclature.
You must have meant WEST Hollywood, said to be Poofter Central, USA.

So, yeah, I guess I am pretty dang confident. :-D


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> There is no East Hollywood.
> I am sure it exists as a matter of geography, but it doesn't as a matter of nomenclature.
> You must have meant WEST Hollywood, said to be Poofter Central, USA.
> 
> So, yeah, I guess I am pretty dang confident. :-D


No, no, those are not poofter's watches.

While in East Hollywood the men I speak of wear loafers without socks they do not wear them lightly.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Dude, I spent my early adolescent years in West Hollywood - of the 'Melrose' show fame.
Nobody refers to 'East' Hollywood as _East _Hollywood; it's just called Hollywood.
Anything east of that, we (in LA) call it Silver Lake or Los Feliz, or Echo Park, as that area (EH) amorphously borders on several other more recognized neighborhoods.



cayabo said:


> No, no, those are not poofter's watches.
> While in East Hollywood the men I speak of wear loafers without socks they do not wear them lightly.
> 
> View attachment 12708073


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Dammit Chrono, I know, you're ruining my subtle racial references.

Armenians love the bling and don't give an eff - they'd appreciate your watch style in Little Armenia.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

cayabo said:


> While in East Hollywood the men I speak of wear loafers without socks they do not wear them lightly.


It breaks my heart that they can't afford socks. :-(

I usually just get socks given to me for Christmas. Can I donate them?


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

The ajuicet dials are really nice, quite interesting to see the turquoise contrasted with gold. This is a watch I just built for my daughter









And my own mod today


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

My one and only mod (so far).

Seiko 5 SNKL09 with California dial, cathedral hands and domed sapphire. Parts from Watches by Nick.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

pascs said:


> The ajuicet dials are really nice, quite interesting to see the turquoise contrasted with gold. This is a watch I just built for my daughter
> 
> View attachment 12708251


Very nice. The colour looks very retro to my eyes.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice! What a cool dad.

But did you mean to suggest that I am a little girl?
Dang it.



pascs said:


> The ajuicet dials are really nice, quite interesting to see the turquoise contrasted with gold. This is a watch I just built for my daughter
> 
> View attachment 12708251
> 
> ...


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice! What a cool dad.
> 
> But did you mean to suggest that I am a little girl?
> Dang it.


hahahaha not in the slightest. Just both have good taste :-!


----------



## rockettman (Dec 5, 2017)

crappysurfer said:


>


Does anyone know where I can get a black mother of pearl dial like Crappysurfer?
I sent a message to Jay over at Motorcitywatchworks and he said _"__As of right now there are no plans to make any more, this may change in the future though." _
Hopefully this means that if more people ask him then he might start making them again (fingers crossed).

I had a look at the Dragon shroud tuna dial but it doesn't look nearly as cool.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

rockettman said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a black mother of pearl dial like Crappysurfer?
> I sent a message to Jay over at Motorcitywatchworks and he said _"__As of right now there are no plans to make any more, this may change in the future though." _
> Hopefully this means that if more people ask him then he might start making them again (fingers crossed).
> 
> I had a look at the Dragon shroud tuna dial but it doesn't look nearly as cool.


I think Crappysurfer does them himself. I might be wrong, but I remember he was saying something about it before. Pm him

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## icemanfive0 (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice contrast with the dial and hands!



Slim724 said:


> 6105 homage mod
> 
> The DOXApocalypse


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

Seiko SKX007
Dr.Seikostain Bezel
DLW Ceramic Insert and Sapphire
Yobokies Dial and Hands

Looking for the ring strap? Might go bold and get something red.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Swap 7s36 for 4r36 movement, swapped black date wheel for white date wheel, Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert, Double Dome Sapphire crystal, Slightly ghosted chapter ring, red seconds hand to add a little color









@dallaswatchherd (Instagram)


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Did a couple of mods last night, been waiting a long time for these two grail-mods for me. Still need to put AR sapphires on them and likely change hands on the desert diver, maybe a clean black chapter ring, and a different bezel insert.

Seiko PO homage









SKX Desert Diver mod









Both lumed


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

I like it.

Where red did you get the red seconds hand and the strap?



MorseCode.._.._.. said:


> Swap 7s36 for 4r36 movement, swapped black date wheel for white date wheel, Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert, Double Dome Sapphire crystal, Slightly ghosted chapter ring, red seconds hand to add a little color
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

ChiefJr said:


> I like it.
> 
> Where red did you get the red seconds hand and the strap?


The seconds hand I had in my drawer, I believe it came from Dagaz or DLW Watches. The nato came from cheapestnatostraps.com

@dallaswatchherd (Instagram)


----------



## rockettman (Dec 5, 2017)

My first mod, the SKX SNK mix. 
Only 1 casualty during the process. I am not sure if I was pressing too hard on the crystal. Ill definitely take more care next time! 
I am definitely going try a bit of colour in the next mod, those orange minuet hands look really good.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

rockettman said:


> My first mod, the SKX SNK mix.
> Only 1 casualty during the process. I am not sure if I was pressing too hard on the crystal. Ill definitely take more care next time!
> I am definitely going try a bit of colour in the next mod, those orange minuet hands look really good.
> View attachment 12716771
> ...












I also had the same problem. Used the nylon dies in a small vice instead in the end, did the trick nicely 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockettman (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks for the idea =), glad to know I am not the only one.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> I also had the same problem. Used the nylon dies in a small vice instead in the end, did the trick nicely
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You shouldn't need to push down on the arm, using the silver arm and the blue arm like a pair of pliers wasn't enough force?

I'm surprised the crystal wasn't the casualty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Jtragic said:


> You shouldn't need to push down on the arm, using the silver arm and the blue arm like a pair of pliers wasn't enough force?
> 
> I'm surprised the crystal wasn't the casualty.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was absolutely amazed. I've used this loads of times with other crystals and had no problem. I was convinced a 4" vice was going to smash the crystal too, but it drove it in perfectly. I brought two from crystaltimes at the same time and they were both as tight. So difficult I checked all of the packing slips and parts numbers to make sure I had the right ones. I even considered heating the case to give a few extra thou clearance. The vice did it in the end.

Please bear in mind if anyone tries using dies in a desk vice, be super gentle and don't overly tighten the vice, it will smash a crystal easily if you wind it up! Spent my youth in a machine shop so I've broken enough things to temper the force applied in most situations 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> I was absolutely amazed. I've used this loads of times with other crystals and had no problem. I was convinced a 4" vice was going to smash the crystal too, but it drove it in perfectly. I brought two from crystaltimes at the same time and they were both as tight. So difficult I checked all of the packing slips and parts numbers to make sure I had the right ones. I even considered heating the case to give a few extra thou clearance. The vice did it in the end.
> 
> Please bear in mind if anyone tries using dies in a desk vice, be super gentle and don't overly tighten the vice, it will smash a crystal easily if you wind it up! Spent my youth in a machine shop so I've broken enough things to temper the force applied in most situations
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess I could see the vice working better. This crystal press, as handy as it is, is not exactly a precision tool. I can see mine not exactly providing true 90' downward force. The vice should in theory provide a truer perpendicular line than the press will.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



Shropshire_Tom said:


>


A little Gorilla brand gel super-glue should fix that right up! :-d

- Thomas


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

babola said:


> Chrono...I have to say after all these years I still chuckle every time I see your avatar.
> 
> Genius. |>


Definitely good for a laugh. Since it came up, may I ask if there is a story behind it? Some pop culture reference I'm not hip to?


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 12706967
> View attachment 12706971





pascs said:


> View attachment 12708251


I may secretly like gold watches. I like this one. Looks like something I might wear around the house as a guilty pleasure. Don't know if I'd be so bold as to wear it in public.

The all stainless one looks really nice, too. May I ask what case that is? Nice proportions with the dial.

I don't see those dials for 3:00 crown. Did you guys cut the posts of 4:00 versions? I've not tried that before. Is it a fiddly pain to get the snipped dial aligned and dial dotted into place?

Thanks.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

New 8926 build.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

-Bombay special that says 6309 on rotor: $0 because not as pictured. 
-Dial: part of AjuiceT lot of crap: $13 for 4 dials. 
-Hour and minute hands from Ofrei: $4
-Orange paint for seconds hand from hobby lobby: $2
-Low dome acrylic from Ofrei: $5
-Suede strap from cheapestnatostraps: $4ish










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Does anyone want this stuff?

Invicta 9404 gloss white dial








007 crystal, has a small blemish:








Invicta 9404 bezel insert
Aftermarket 007 blue bezel insert
Original 007 genuine Seiko bezel insert









I'm looking for a black ceramic bezel insert for an Invicta 8926. Would be willing to trade everything for one.

Or if no one wants to trade and you want the above stuff, just cover shipping and it's all yours. Don't want to part it all out, just take the whole lot


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

RotorRonin said:


> Does anyone want this stuff?
> 
> Invicta 9404 gloss white dial
> 
> ...


Only thing I'd really want would be the coke bezel. I haven't checked the dimensions, but allwatchparts has ceramic bezel inserts that supposedly fit 16800. I think you might have to sand down the underside to make it fit, though. I'm thinking of trying one for my 8906 mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

A quick "HEADS UP!" everybody....

Tomorrow only (12/10/2017) 15-20% off at Crystaltimes...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SARY057 with Stargate II dial and 6217 hands with C3


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Tomgbw said:


> SARY057 with Stargate II dial and 6217 hands with C3
> View attachment 12721875
> 
> 
> ...


Nice - very clean build 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Very nicely done. Nice classic & sporty look.



Tomgbw said:


> SARY057 with Stargate II dial and 6217 hands with C3
> View attachment 12721875
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks guys for the feedback!


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

MorseCode.._.._.. said:


> Swap 7s36 for 4r36 movement, swapped black date wheel for white date wheel, Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert, Double Dome Sapphire crystal, Slightly ghosted chapter ring, red seconds hand to add a little color
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome work. No one has yet commented on your crown and stem work. I would love to do a movement swap into one of these. Done it several times with a SKX using a sarb crown but the thing holding me back is a stepped guide on achieving this on one of these - plus that knurled crown - great touch. Trade secret or happy to share?
Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX MM300


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Tomgbw said:


> SARY057 with Stargate II dial and 6217 hands with C3
> View attachment 12721875
> 
> 
> ...


That is simply beautiful. The "boardroom diver".


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

J Springs case, with a Seiko SNKN dial, and Dagaz 'Stiletto' hands (now out of production, it seems)


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Has anyone seen this? Could be a nice donor case.

https://m.ebay.com/itm/TEVISE-Luxur...hash=item56a44fe54d:m:mPU-1BdE3jvUC-aH0eXBGOA

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

rockettman said:


> My first mod, the SKX SNK mix.
> Only 1 casualty during the process. I am not sure if I was pressing too hard on the crystal. Ill definitely take more care next time!
> I am definitely going try a bit of colour in the next mod, those orange minuet hands look really good.
> View attachment 12716771
> ...


Haha my press bar is bent down but that is something else! Do you turn green and rip your shirt when angry?

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

TagTime said:


> Very nicely done. Nice classic & sporty look.


Please, I've been trying to source a Stargat dial and decent (genuine) baton hands (Limited Sumo) for ages, and nobody has them in stock. Please share your source!

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

nckwvr said:


> Has anyone seen this? Could be a nice donor case.
> 
> https://m.ebay.com/itm/TEVISE-Luxur...hash=item56a44fe54d:m:mPU-1BdE3jvUC-aH0eXBGOA
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Wish I could tell what the movement is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

JimmyMack75 said:


> Please, I've been trying to source a Stargat dial and decent (genuine) baton hands (Limited Sumo) for ages, and nobody has them in stock. Please share your source!


Check with Tomgbw who made the mod I was referring to.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

JimmyMack75 said:


> Please, I've been trying to source a Stargat dial and decent (genuine) baton hands (Limited Sumo) for ages, and nobody has them in stock. Please share your source!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Stargates are available on eBay. I just saw a white dial a few days ago.

Blacks versions are around also...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

One of my SKX mods!
- 4R swap, signed crown
- Sea green turtle dial
- Dr Seikostain hands and coin edge bezel
- Parnis bezel insert
- Super dome sapphire
- Seiko silicone strap


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Jtragic said:


> Wish I could tell what the movement is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just looking at the rotor it's a Mingzhu DG2813 (8215 knockoff with hacking). They cost about 10 bucks.

Real gritty and cheap feeling. I bought two movements to replace 2 TY 2806's because the damn seconds hand pinions on all these (DG2813, ty2806, miyota 8215)are so flimsy and easy to break. Opted not to use the DG2813 because they felt so cheap. Ended up buying ty2806 replacements instead.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

jmai said:


> One of my SKX mods!
> - 4R swap, signed crown
> - Sea green turtle dial
> - Dr Seikostain hands and coin edge bezel
> ...


Oh - did you install the day wheel? I've been looking for 4S's with Day wheels for 4 position crown. Nobody has apparently....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle Spork


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

A few recent ones









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Tomgbw said:


> Turtle Spork
> View attachment 12736107


That's awesome. I think it's also the first time I have seen someone have the good sense imo to flip the watch and install the dial reverse so the crown is up top, looks great I think. Very cool mod.

life is too short to contemplate how long life is


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Tomgbw said:


> Turtle Spork
> View attachment 12736107


Very clever - inverting case to align date wheel.

Would be awesome for lefties.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beceen (Feb 13, 2012)

Tomgbw said:


> Turtle Spork
> View attachment 12736107


Damn, just pm me if you ever want to sell great looking piece!

Wysłane z mojego LG-H850 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Mathy said:


> That's awesome. I think it's also the first time I have seen someone have the good sense imo to flip the watch and install the dial reverse so the crown is up top, looks great I think. Very cool mod.
> 
> life is too short to contemplate how long life is


Yeah looks great with the turtle case!

I actually did a "destro" crown on my first mod, but it was completely by accident - I got right to the end and thought "oh [email protected]#k!!" Still, I kept it that way because getting the seconds hand on was such a traumatising experience (involving lots of cursing and a little whisky) that I couldn't face fixing it up, but I was a lot more careful the next time around :-d


----------



## brianwsch (Sep 16, 2016)

would anyone know if the SLA017 dial would fit into an SKX?


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Wait, you can get a SLA017 dial?


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

brianwsch said:


> would anyone know if the SLA017 dial would fit into an SKX?


Just been doing some google-fu and it appears to be 30mm so if you've got the balls you could file one down.


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Coffee Yatch Master Ceramic Bezel Insert

watch_nian @ instagram 
My store: watchnian ecwid


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

humphrj said:


> View attachment 12739445
> 
> View attachment 12739447
> 
> ...


This is a well tidy mod. I've been thinking of doing one. Did you source the chapter ring as it is or have a stainless steel one rose gold plated?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> This is a well tidy mod. I've been thinking of doing one. Did you source the chapter ring as it is or have a stainless steel one rose gold plated?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As is. It's copper.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

c5k0 said:


> Oh - did you install the day wheel? I've been looking for 4S's with Day wheels for 4 position crown. Nobody has apparently....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll have to buy the part, I believe time cost me $15

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Skx with Murphy bezel, crafter strap and dagaz parts(superdome, helo dial, bezel insert and trailblazer hands).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Kinesis said:


> Skx with Murphy bezel, crafter strap and dagaz parts(superdome, helo dial, bezel insert and trailblazer hands).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, sort of reminds me of a Sinn EZM


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

@khd...that was the inspiration, thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SNZH55 ;-)


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My 6309-7290 custom


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

I've been pretty hot on (as well as everyone else in the forum) "vintage" boxed sapphire like on the Halios Seaforth or Tisell Vintage Sub, does anyone know if Dagaz, Yobokies, DLW, CrystalTimes makes a boxy sapphire for the SKX? Everything I've found so far is the typical double dome.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Is that an OSC bezel insert?
If so, I wasn't aware he made them for the Turtle. 
Looks dang good!



c5k0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Is that an OSC bezel insert?
> If so, I wasn't aware he made them for the Turtle.
> Looks dang good!


OSC, Yes.

Turtle, No.

It's a 007 - you'll have to shave down the inner edge by 1.0-0.7mm to fit the Sharkey case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Does anyone have the Dagaz Bubble-Domed SKX031/33 sapphire inner AR? I'm thinking about using it for an NH35 pwered invicta mod, and wondering how tall it is at the edge. I want to make sure it doesn't stick up too far from the bezel. I emailed him and got no response.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

White Turtle, w/ a Planet Insert, OSC coin bezel, SOXA dial + hands


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

6309 Clone...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

TUNA w/ Harold's "Kanji" blue satin dial.
The blue of the sapphire glass works nicely with the blue of the dial.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## zeke441 (Dec 23, 2017)

My 1st mod. Nothing as high end as the rest of these posts but it has the look I was after. Batman dial from a kids watch, vintage Miyota movement in a generic case. More mods to come as soon as the weather gets warmer and I can use my Dremel to make spacers and holders for movements.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Finally got around to do the Soxa mod. Looks pretty good but still not as cool as the real thing.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

OK, the watch aesthetic is not my cuppa, but I admire your SPIRIT!!
And THAT's what it's all about... in everything in life. ;-)



zeke441 said:


> My 1st mod. Nothing as high end as the rest of these posts but it has the look I was after. Batman dial from a kids watch, vintage Miyota movement in a generic case. More mods to come as soon as the weather gets warmer and I can use my Dremel to make spacers and holders for movements.
> 
> View attachment 12758605


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

ffnc1020 said:


> Finally got around to do the Soxa mod. Looks pretty good but still not as cool as the real thing.


Yeah still prefer the Doxa but that is very nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> White Turtle, w/ a Planet Insert, OSC coin bezel, SOXA dial + hands
> 
> View attachment 12756893
> View attachment 12756895


Chrono - just curious, do have loads of seiko's to modify or a couple you modify every few weeks (or days or whatever)? If you don't mind, could you post us a group shot of your mods?

I love the aesthetic of nearly all of your mods, and the odd couple that aren't to my taste I love the boldness of, so they're winners in my book anyway.

The Soxa marathon you've got on the go at the moment is awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Another Doxa mod...








This one has all Dagaz: crystal, dial, c3 hands, chapter painted blue. Nice strap from watchbandcenter, it's a Meyhofer brand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Cold today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## guiri (Jan 27, 2017)

Just finished my latest project, a Benrus 3061/Bullitt homage!

The Benrus/Hamilton H3-style watches are just too small for me (typically 35mm). This afforded me a more contemporary 37.5mm case size.Should be a great casual beater!

- 7s26-0060 case/7s26a movement (one of the few 3:00 options, and I prefer A movements)
- Sternkreuz 29mm low domed acrylic crystal
- Dagaz "Military" dial
- Yobokies "H3" hands
New crystal/crown/caseback seals will finish this one off, on their way from CousinsUK.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Great mod. What orange hand set is that in the top photo? Thanks.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Full Camo Mod, the Turtle have his brother...



















6309-7040









​


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Today i will show you the SKX "Matrix".

It comes with an bezel from Yobokies, Insert from Dagaz, original dial + hands from the Alpinist SARB 09

































I hope you enjoy it.

Tomorrow i will show you a very special project, it`s called "Transformer", Seiko SKX goes to Seiko MarineMaster incl. a reshape of the case.b-)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

probably my favorite on the 775:


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Okay boys, here is it, the SKX/MM called "Transformer".

At first the case becomes a reshape as you can see in the pictures.

















The finish

















Here are the specs, crown with the S logo, Movement 6R15, original dial and hands from the MM, bezel from O.S.C., insert from DLW, saphireglas, bracelet Seiko SNZH, chapter from Dagaz









































































Best regards from the whole family, i hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ALPHA 56 said:


> Okay boys, here is it, the SKX/MM called "Transformer".
> The finish
> View attachment 12764867
> 
> ...


Nice work!
and *THAT *is useful info!!!


----------



## bts01 (Jul 27, 2017)

ALPHA 56 said:


> Okay boys, here is it, the SKX/MM called "Transformer".
> 
> At first the case becomes a reshape as you can see in the pictures.
> 
> ...


Thats a great mod! Congrats.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Will post a better pic when I have time. Rework of an earlier mod to tidy up some issues with chapter ring alignment, bezel action and time the date changes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> SKX007 Full Camo Mod, the Turtle have his brother...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic work, brother!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

ALPHA 56 said:


> Okay boys, here is it, the SKX/MM called "Transformer".
> 
> View attachment 12764863
> 
> ...


Masterful work of art, my friend. Amazing SKX -> MM case 'transformation'

One of a kind, that's for sure.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Also, thinking further about it, I wouldn't mind seeing a new generation SKX replacement coming inside the sharp looking case like this. 

You should send your photos to Seiko...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

babola said:


> Fantastic work, brother!


Thanks brother 

Tapawatch


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

babola said:


> Also, thinking further about it, I wouldn't mind seeing a new generation SKX replacement coming inside the sharp looking case like this.
> 
> You should send your photos to Seiko...


Thanks, i think also it could be a "Facelift" of the SKX but i`m not a designer from Seiko, only a modder.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

One of my prized mods. 
- OSC hand set, bezel and insert, flame red crystal
- 4R swap, signed crown
- SNK613 dial


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

DMCBanshee said:


> SKX007 Full Camo Mod, the Turtle have his brother...
> 
> ​


It´s awesome, from where did you get this parts?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

babola said:


> You should send your photos to Seiko...


Judging by the kind of design changes coming from Seiko in the last few years, 
I'd say Seiko already have someone or a team looking at these threads here.

If my assumption is true, then I think they should also go a step further and actually 
recruit some people from here - at least to advise, if not design for them.

Seiko always fall short somewhere in their design, in my view. Something is always a bit awkward.

The annoying thing is, they actually have all the ingredients -- if you cannibalize their parts from several models, 
you can put together some very interesting pieces. And yet? They cannot seem to be able to put them together themselves. SIGH!!!!!!!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> Judging by the kind of design changes coming from Seiko in the last few years,
> I'd say Seiko already have someone or a team looking at these threads here.
> 
> If my assumption is true, then I think they should also go a step further and actually
> ...


Very true.
I also belong to a group of enthusiasts who is bursting with potential Seiko watch design ideas I'd like to share with someone over at the ivory towers in Japan.

What I also noticed in during last few years is that there are at least two distinctive Seiko design labs operating today, one in Japan and another in Thailand and possibly one more south-east Asian country. Seiko corp must have delegated Thai design team to take care of all the low to mid-range watch ranges, including some very questionable LE's of late, which bring that quirky Thai design flavor, loved by some but loathed by many more at the same time.

As for your comment "Seiko always fall short somewhere in their design, in my view. Something is always a bit awkward" - I couldn't agree more. But that is also linked to the South-east Asian design choices, so much more than the Seiko corp in Japan. If you look at the watches Seiko Japan designed you can see there's so much more cohesion and design sense and attention to detail evident in pretty much all of them. Grand Seikos, original Professional Tunas, MM300, original SBDA001 Ti Samurai, SLA017...pretty much all of them are design marvels and stand on their own.

Seiko is still head above Citizen when it comes to design choices and those small detail which make the personality of the watch. I have owned many a Citizen, mainly divers...sold them all off due to bits and pieces I couldn't live with, be it an undersized crown on a professional diver, bezel with goofy numerals, disproportionate and unattractive hands out of sync with dial and dial markers design, lugs that don't flow seamlessly into the case and connect with the bracelet's lug piece, the latest Eco-drive professional 1000m diver so big and clunky only the prof diver wouldn't look out of place wearing it ...you name it, Citizen has it.

Anyway...went a little too wide there...speak soon. ;-)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

ALPHA 56 said:


> It´s awesome, from where did you get this parts?


Loyswatch on ebay. He seems not present these days...

Tapawatch


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

To all .......


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

babola said:


> I also belong to a group of enthusiasts who is bursting with potential Seiko watch design ideas I'd like to share with someone over at the ivory towers in Japan.;-)


We must form an alliance, and be as these arrows, charging into the fortress that is Seiko, and slay the one who is responsible for all the horrible designs. ;-)


----------



## Helson_hyped (Dec 25, 2017)

Had an old skx031 that stopped working, gave it a little tune up/ modernization, I don't know. Pleased with my first attempt at modding though.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

ALPHA 56 said:


> Okay boys, here is it, the SKX/MM called "Transformer".
> 
> At first the case becomes a reshape as you can see in the pictures.
> 
> ...


Top Job Andy |>|>|>


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

B1ff_77 said:


> Not the most adventurous mod, but I'm not the most adventurous person. SRP777 with coin edge bezel, domed sapphire, sxk173 seconds hand. I also took a scotch brite pad to the bezel yesterday as i decided it was a bit too shiny for my liking
> 
> View attachment 12565361


Where did you source the skx173 seconds hand?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle with Alpinist Dial and hands (SARB059), LCBI ceramic insert with Lume and DD Sapphire blue coated


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*

I've got a few questions about a mod I want to do for the gurus here. I've been combing through this thread and searching around, but would like a little more clarification. I have an SKX007 inbound and I want to put a monster dial and hands on it, ideally a snowmonster set. Yobokies has the dial with integrated chapter ring, but there's a gap around the outside of the monster ring in the 007 case. If I lose the integrated ring and use a blue SKX ring, the alignment holes in the dial show. 









Solution 1: somehow reduce the size of the skx chapter ring to fill or cover the gap. Is this doable? Would I need ot remove material from the inside of the ring so that the monster ring will fit inside it, or from the bottom (dial side)? Does anyone know the dimension of the rings to know how much we're talking about? Could I get an appropriate piece 3D printed to fill the gap?

Solution 2: Get another dial to mimic the colors. This would lose points compared with the integrated chapter ring (which I like because it reaches between the indices), but probably be easier to do. The white Stargate dial seems like it'd work, but I think the black monster hands (with blue second) I like would overpower the white dial, which doesn't have black rimmed indices. It'd be awesome to be able to paint the 'upper level' of the dial blue to match an skx chapter ring (mimicking the snowmonster), but I'm not sure that's feasible. Is it a once piece dial, or are the part somehow removeable? For other dials, the SRP 453 dial has a smiliar color scheme, but fades from light blue to black, and I'd prefer white dial to blue chapter to black bezel. I'm not sure I want to use a baby monster dial, and not sure it'd fit. I could go with a Dagaz Heliox in sunburst with a blue chapter ring, but that'd lose the Monster spirit I really like. 









Solution 3: do a planet monster with a blue hand, but using a dial like SRP 637 (to avoid the chapter ring holes). I might still do a blue chapter ring, but not sure. 









Any options I'm missing here? Anything I'm considering that absolutely won't work?


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Rickstar (Jan 6, 2018)

Not too original I guess, but I do like the o'natural charm of the SKX007, strapcode super jubilee and direct replacement sapphire crystal.








Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



tennesseean_87 said:


> I've got a few questions about a mod I want to do for the gurus here. I've been combing through this thread and searching around, but would like a little more clarification. I have an SKX007 inbound and I want to put a monster dial and hands on it, ideally a snowmonster set. Yobokies has the dial with integrated chapter ring, but there's a gap around the outside of the monster ring in the 007 case. If I lose the integrated ring and use a blue SKX ring, the alignment holes in the dial show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One other option is to sell the SKX, buy Monster and mod that. Sounds like it will be the easiest thing to do, and in the end probably cheaper.

The Snow Monster mod is awesome. I sold mine to fund a grail, but it's one of the ones I regret selling. I used mixed black and blue plongeur hands on mine that looked great.

It doesn't have the true Monster lume but I could live without that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Jtragic said:


> One other option is to sell the SKX, buy Monster and mod that. Sounds like it will be the easiest thing to do, and in the end probably cheaper.
> 
> The Snow Monster mod is awesome. I sold mine to fund a grail, but it's one of the ones I regret selling. I used mixed black and blue plongeur hands on mine that looked great.
> 
> ...


I'm seeing monsters at $300 at cheapest. It honestly seems cheaper to make one from parts, and I got a decent deal on the skx007. Where might I get one cheaper?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



tennesseean_87 said:


> I'm seeing monsters at $300 at cheapest. It honestly seems cheaper to make one from parts, and I got a decent deal on the skx007. Where might I get one cheaper?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I'm really sad I sold mine.

I made my comment based on my past experience buying Monsters and SKX's. At the point, just about two years ago, I had four monsters that I paid between $169-189 each. These were gen 2, but that really shouldn't matter if you're modding. This was also when you could by brand new SKX's on bracelets for $140 delivered from Rakuten Japan. I had four of them too, all modded. My how things have changed.

There was a thread talking about a Seiko Pelagos that someone made using what I think was an SKX mixed with a snowflake dial. The cool part was that he used a Monster chapter ring to approximate the look of the Pelagos. As I recall it required the use of another thin metal ring along with a thinned out Monster chapter. It would be worth searching for it to read how it was done. Not particularly difficult, but not plug-and-play either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

Was a Cavadini quartz. Now a Cavadini bubbleback with an NH35, Raffles dial, Zerographe hands and Invicta case back. Plus a straight end jubilee.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

It's easy to shave down the chapter ring to fit.

You'll need to remove 1-2mm of plastic from the inner portion of the ring. I did mine with a sharp knife edge. Ran it sideways along the inside and scrapped enough off to fit.



tennesseean_87 said:


> I've got a few questions about a mod I want to do for the gurus here. I've been combing through this thread and searching around, but would like a little more clarification. I have an SKX007 inbound and I want to put a monster dial and hands on it, ideally a snowmonster set. Yobokies has the dial with integrated chapter ring, but there's a gap around the outside of the monster ring in the 007 case. If I lose the integrated ring and use a blue SKX ring, the alignment holes in the dial show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

::evil cackle::

I bought 2 more of these, another black and a white one. for future use. i remember saying some 6 or 7 years ago, something like 'if someone just _sold 'em_, i'd convert all my watches to kanji!'. i won't do 'all' of them, haha. but up to 3 would be plenty. =)

these have been up on ebay.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

This has been posted here before but not with this bracelet or bezel. It's a skx with: yobokies sub bezel, Dagaz skx silver bezel insert, srp589 dial, oem mm300 hands, 4r36 movement, Dagaz chapter and strapcode 3D oyster bracelet. It satisfies my craving for a Doxa 5000 at the moment, because I don't like the engineer bracelet that it ships with. Oyster rocks...good job strapcode!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

Kinesis said:


> This has been posted here before but not with this bracelet or bezel. It's a skx with: yobokies sub bezel, Dagaz skx silver bezel insert, srp589 dial, oem mm300 hands, 4r36 movement, Dagaz chapter and strapcode 3D oyster bracelet. It satisfies my craving for a Doxa 5000 at the moment, because I don't like the engineer bracelet that it ships with. Oyster rocks...good job strapcode!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice cohesive mod mate

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Great mod. You could also do something that looks like this with the SKX011 by adding the bezel and insert.



Kinesis said:


> This has been posted here before but not with this bracelet or bezel. It's a skx with: yobokies sub bezel, Dagaz skx silver bezel insert, srp589 dial, oem mm300 hands, 4r36 movement, Dagaz chapter and strapcode 3D oyster bracelet. It satisfies my craving for a Doxa 5000 at the moment, because I don't like the engineer bracelet that it ships with. Oyster rocks...good job strapcode!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

double post


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



c5k0 said:


> It's easy to shave down the chapter ring to fit. You'll need to remove 1-2mm of plastic from the inner portion of the ring. I did mine with a sharp knife edge. Ran it sideways along the inside and scrapped enough off to fit. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking of high grit sand paper over a roll of posterboard or plastic or something. Now I just need to decide whether to keep the stock black SKX ring or try for a blue that matches the snowmonster ring. Next question is which black bezel to try. I've seen crystaltimes has a coin edge, but maybe one of the edgier ones from One Second CLoser might fit the monsterish theme better. I think I like black better than silver with this mod.P.S. you can really see the difference in the way the silver bezel appears larger vs. my GIMP job when flipping back and forth between the two images.


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



tennesseean_87 said:


> I've got a few questions about a mod I want to do for the gurus here.
> 
> Solution 1: somehow reduce the size of the skx chapter ring to fill or cover the gap. Is this doable? Would I need ot remove material from the inside of the ring so that the monster ring will fit inside it, or from the bottom (dial side)? Does anyone know the dimension of the rings to know how much we're talking about? Could I get an appropriate piece 3D printed to fill the gap?


Here's the Frankenmonster mod I did. Shaved the chapter ring down on the inner edge. Pretty sure I used a dial dot to hold it in place. Also, I think I used a black marker to make sure the movement surface was black.


----------



## stph_dexter (Jan 29, 2011)

aged 007 with sapphire, 4R & SARB crown


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

stph_dexter said:


> aged 007 with sapphire, 4R & SARB crown


Looks really great!
How did you get the aged look on the indices & hands?


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



c5k0 said:


> Here's the Frankenmonster mod I did. Shaved the chapter ring down on the inner edge. Pretty sure I used a dial dot to hold it in place. Also, I think I used a black marker to make sure the movement surface was black.
> View attachment 12788437


So it looks like there's still a little gap, but at least it's black. I'm wondering if you could flip the chapter ring upside down so it'd fit flat against the edge. of the monster chapter ring. I found an old pic that looks like something of this sort was done. You can see the black aroudn the outside of the monster chapter ring:


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My two tone Custom 7002


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*

Finally got some modding mojo back after quite a layoff due to family turmoil:

SeKXplorer mod:
Edit2: changed out the second hand to remove the black space and switched to a more Explorer-ish strap. Put the SKX chapter ring back in. Contemplating changing back to a diver bezel but now that it's on (Murphy) - it looks like it's not coming off ever!!


















Returned my SRP777 to a more vintage look:


----------



## kc38 (Dec 9, 2012)

Skx sumo


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


Where is that teal monster dial from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

edit: double post


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

•Yobokies Coin Edge Bezel
•Yobokies Tuna Hands
•DLW Ceramic SKX007 insert
•Kanji wheel
•Just need to add hacking/hand-winding then it's done


View attachment 12799673

View attachment 12799675


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

odd question, perhaps... has anyone tried to 'mod' lume by using... sharpie? i.e. touch a red (or orange, purple, blue, green etc) sharpie to make a lume plot look that color? my thought is that the sharpie (a slight touch/dab) would fill in the lume plot with the sharpie ink color, basically overwriting the white/green tint of the lume with a new color, but then still glow green. 

i know there's 'black' lume used on some citizens and i know that's not 'hurr durr just touching black sharpie to lume' but i still think the science behind lume would work 'under' sharpie ink. anyone have any thoughts?

there are a lot of crazies out there-- wonder if any have been crazy enough to try this, lol.

note: i wouldn't intend to do this to a dial or anything extreme, aside from that probably looking horrible. this would be (in theory) for something like the tiny plot at the end of a seconds hand.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SNKL09 California dial mod on a new NATO:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Just recently sold. 
I liked it a lot; wanted to keep it, but got tired of selling my organs and children to pay for groceries. So this had to go instead. :-!
Changed the chintzy bracelet to a solid, brushed "engineer" to better match the (brushed) case.
Seiko OEM hands from another model.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> odd question, perhaps... has anyone tried to 'mod' lume by using... sharpie? i.e. touch a red (or orange, purple, blue, green etc) sharpie to make a lume plot look that color? my thought is that the sharpie (a slight touch/dab) would fill in the lume plot with the sharpie ink color, basically overwriting the white/green tint of the lume with a new color, but then still glow green.
> 
> i know there's 'black' lume used on some citizens and i know that's not 'hurr durr just touching black sharpie to lume' but i still think the science behind lume would work 'under' sharpie ink. anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure it will not work. Sharpies, or ink in general, Would likely be too opaque to let the lume show thru. A watercolor wash might work.

I see many people mod lume for a vintage look by "staining" with coffee but, at least in my experience, this degrades the strength of the lume's appearance (not the lume itself).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> odd question, perhaps... has anyone tried to 'mod' lume by using... sharpie? i.e. touch a red (or orange, purple, blue, green etc) sharpie to make a lume plot look that color? my thought is that the sharpie (a slight touch/dab) would fill in the lume plot with the sharpie ink color, basically overwriting the white/green tint of the lume with a new color, but then still glow green.
> 
> i know there's 'black' lume used on some citizens and i know that's not 'hurr durr just touching black sharpie to lume' but i still think the science behind lume would work 'under' sharpie ink. anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> ...


You could always buy a dial or a set of hands and give it a try? Wouldn't cost much really...


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

New snow turtle mod! It was supposed to have a bright red second hand, but the one I brought was abysmal and wasn't a good fit so it has the standard one in there for the time being. Will contact the seller and get another red second hand though as I think it will look awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Wanted a sumo, but my wrists were too skinny ... so this happened..


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Daytime pics of Thursday's mods:









And the evolution of the SeKXplorer - switched out chapter ring and hands:


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Great mod. Which bezel is that? Thanks.


OHL said:


> Wanted a sumo, but my wrists were too skinny ... so this happened..


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Jtragic said:


> I'm pretty sure it will not work. Sharpies, or ink in general, Would likely be too opaque to let the lume show thru. A watercolor wash might work.
> 
> I see many people mod lume for a vintage look by "staining" with coffee but, at least in my experience, this degrades the strength of the lume's appearance (not the lume itself).


One of the main reasons i thought it would work, was because people have done the coffee thing. it darkens/stains the brightness out of the unlit lume, yet when you see lume pics the lume does show. even though coffee is pretty much an organic substance, water + ground beans. sharpie is probably NOT organic, but i don't know if 'staining' a tiny lume plot is enough to kill the lume or just 'color' it. remember i'm talking about a teeny tiny lume plot, it has to be smaller than 1mmx1mm. on the scale of doing an entire hand or a dial, i could see there being enough sharpie ink to ruin those. this plot i wanna do is so small i think it'd work.



khd said:


> You could always buy a dial or a set of hands and give it a try? Wouldn't cost much really...


I could, but that's $50 (~30 for a dial, ~20 for a handset) i'd likely be throwing in the trash, which is a little much for me, for just a whim. which was why i was hoping someone had tried this already. =) if i had something to spare i'd try it but every spare part i have right now, which is almost none, is 'useable' and i would have to ruin it assuming it doesn't look good.

I guess we'll see if i just go for it when the time comes. i may just try it. luckily the lume plot in question is supposed to be red, anyway, so even if it the lume doesn't show through the hand will technically look fine.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> One of the main reasons i thought it would work, was because people have done the coffee thing. it darkens/stains the brightness out of the unlit lume, yet when you see lume pics the lume does show. even though coffee is pretty much an organic substance, water + ground beans. sharpie is probably NOT organic, but i don't know if 'staining' a tiny lume plot is enough to kill the lume or just 'color' it. remember i'm talking about a teeny tiny lume plot, it has to be smaller than 1mmx1mm. on the scale of doing an entire hand or a dial, i could see there being enough sharpie ink to ruin those. this plot i wanna do is so small i think it'd work.
> 
> I could, but that's $50 (~30 for a dial, ~20 for a handset) i'd likely be throwing in the trash, which is a little much for me, for just a whim. which was why i was hoping someone had tried this already. =) if i had something to spare i'd try it but every spare part i have right now, which is almost none, is 'useable' and i would have to ruin it assuming it doesn't look good.
> 
> I guess we'll see if i just go for it when the time comes. i may just try it. luckily the lume plot in question is supposed to be red, anyway, so even if it the lume doesn't show through the hand will technically look fine.


Find someone with Invicta 8926 hands to try it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> One of the main reasons i thought it would work, was because people have done the coffee thing. it darkens/stains the brightness out of the unlit lume, yet when you see lume pics the lume does show. even though coffee is pretty much an organic substance, water + ground beans. sharpie is probably NOT organic, but i don't know if 'staining' a tiny lume plot is enough to kill the lume or just 'color' it. remember i'm talking about a teeny tiny lume plot, it has to be smaller than 1mmx1mm. on the scale of doing an entire hand or a dial, i could see there being enough sharpie ink to ruin those. this plot i wanna do is so small i think it'd work.
> 
> I could, but that's $50 (~30 for a dial, ~20 for a handset) i'd likely be throwing in the trash, which is a little much for me, for just a whim. which was why i was hoping someone had tried this already. =) if i had something to spare i'd try it but every spare part i have right now, which is almost none, is 'useable' and i would have to ruin it assuming it doesn't look good.
> 
> I guess we'll see if i just go for it when the time comes. i may just try it. luckily the lume plot in question is supposed to be red, anyway, so even if it the lume doesn't show through the hand will technically look fine.


It's not the size of what you are coloring, it's the transparency of what you are using to color. Coffee and the like are essential color suspended in water and if thin enough have transparency. Ink from a permanent marker is not.

Lume is pigment (that changes color when charged) suspended in a clear carrier. If you were to "color" the lume plot with a sharpie, you're not actually changing the color of the pigment, you are putting a non-transparent coating over the clear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Jtragic said:


> It's not the size of what you are coloring, it's the transparency of what you are using to color. Coffee and the like are essential color suspended in water and if thin enough have transparency. Ink from a permanent marker is not.
> 
> Lume is pigment (that changes color when charged) suspended in a clear carrier. If you were to "color" the lume plot with a sharpie, you're not actually changing the color of the pigment, you are putting a non-transparent coating over the clear.


but how can it be a "coating"? i'm thinking of how when you barely touch a sharpie to a piece of paper it kind of 'grabs' the ink and spreads into it. i don't think the ink will sit on top of the lume to 'coat' it, i'm thinking the lume will grab a tiny bit of the color from the tip of the pen and kind of 'take it in'. i'm not going to hard-press it down and soak 1mmx1mm of lume in ink. i want to barely touch it with it. this is all based on me feeling that desk paper and lume are "similarly" (but not _exactly_) porous to some extent.

and if it doesn't work it doesn't work, at least we'll know. but i feel the lume will have a little tiny bit of absorbency. and cool, if it cancels out the lume, i guess i'm wrong, nbd. i was just hoping someone crazy enough had tried this first. =)

also thinking maybe if i tried from underneath, it might take a little bit of the color from the bottom, and this way since it's not 'on top' of the lume (the side that's seen), that the lume might still work.

*EDIT:* ACTUALLY, ha... i think i may have a hand i can use to test this, though it's not a Seiko hand. let's see.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> *EDIT:* ACTUALLY, ha... i think i may have a hand i can use to test this, though it's not a Seiko hand. let's see.


yea, it basically doesn't work like i thought. not with red at least, it's way too dark and just soaks it in.

in fact, i just tried yellow to see if it being lighter mattered and it kind of does. both tries were to the bottom side.

even NOW just tried orange and it's about half-way. kind of shows through orange, but kills a little more of the lume than the yellow. but the lume-reducing isn't something worth the coloration you get. so it _almost_ works with lighter/brighter colors, but dark colors won't work because they'll darken the lume too much. the concept of watercolor might work a tiny bit better, but basically i don't want to pursue that, so i think i'll just leave it be and not try to fool around putting sharpie on a lumed surface. =)

if anything if there were to be another test, colored highlighters from an office would be next. orange or pink could _maybe_ do what i want (based on this), and not be such a thick/dark ink, i don't think. but nah, i don't think i'll do it.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Where is that teal monster dial from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From EBay.


----------



## bts01 (Jul 27, 2017)

srexy said:


> Daytime pics of Thursday's mods:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That mod with the sbdc027 hands looks awesome.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> yea, it basically doesn't work like i thought. not with red at least, it's way too dark and just soaks it in.
> 
> in fact, i just tried yellow to see if it being lighter mattered and it kind of does. both tries were to the bottom side.
> 
> ...


Your experiment got me thinking... and googling. The sharpie may not have worked, but it turns out you can buy red lume: https://www.hswalsh.com/product/af-luminous-watch-hand-kit-red-hl304

No idea what it looks like or how to make this work, seems like it's pretty advanced modding territory compared to the simple assembly jobs I've done in the past!


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



tennesseean_87 said:


> I've got a few questions about a mod I want to do for the gurus here. I've been combing through this thread and searching around, but would like a little more clarification. I have an SKX007 inbound and I want to put a monster dial and hands on it, ideally a snowmonster set. Yobokies has the dial with integrated chapter ring, but there's a gap around the outside of the monster ring in the 007 case. If I lose the integrated ring and use a blue SKX ring, the alignment holes in the dial show.
> ....
> Any options I'm missing here? Anything I'm considering that absolutely won't work?


I also used a monster dial ring in my mod, and above a thinner NOS 2nd chapter ring:









Read the whole story here, I have 2 of these small rings left ...


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Picked up a SKX007 NIB for $150 over Black Friday / Cyber Monday, finally got around today to modding an enhanced stock-looking SKX007: Flat Beveled Blue AR Coated Sapphire Crystal from CrystalTimes, NH36A Movement (Day disc from original 7S26 movement), Crown from Artifice Horoworks, Ceramic Insert from Yobokies, Super Jubilee from StrapCode, and a MM300 Clasp. Noticed the chapter ring is a hair more misaligned than when I started... I guess I'll just say that it adds to the authenticity and stock-ness.









Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SCUBA 7002-6217 Mod


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



wurscht said:


> I also used a monster dial ring in my mod, and above a thinner NOS 2nd chapter ring:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you thinned down the monster ring from the top?

I just got parts to take my mod in a slightly different direction that would be a safer bet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

SNDF93 mod


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

So much better!!! 
Dang Seiko ! 
Always getting something wrong dammit.

Where did you get those sexy hands?



Alpineboy said:


> SNDF93 mod


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



tennesseean_87 said:


> So you thinned down the monster ring from the top?
> I just got parts to take my mod in a slightly different direction that would be a safer bet


Yes, it was half as thin when I put the 2nd ring above it.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> So much better!!!
> Dang Seiko !
> Always getting something wrong dammit.
> 
> Where did you get those sexy hands?


Thanks! PM sent.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



wurscht said:


> Yes, it was half as thin when I put the 2nd ring above it.


I don't think that would have worked for me since I wanted the blue ring from the snow monster. There isn't a blue skx007 ring to match to my knowledge. Thanks for the info, though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

wow love it


Alpineboy said:


> SNDF93 mod


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Why? Because I like amber tinted digital watches I'll be swapping the crystal soon.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



tennesseean_87 said:


> I don't think that would have worked for me since I wanted the blue ring from the snow monster. There isn't a blue skx007 ring to match to my knowledge. Thanks for the info, though.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not a SXK007 ring that I used. Its a NOS Seiko part I believe. Yes, mine are all black.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



tennesseean_87 said:


> I don't think that would have worked for me since I wanted the blue ring from the snow monster. There isn't a blue skx007 ring to match to my knowledge. Thanks for the info, though.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not a SXK007 ring that I used. Its a NOS Seiko part I believe. Yes, mine are all black.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



timetellinnoob said:


> odd question, perhaps... has anyone tried to 'mod' lume by using... sharpie? i.e. touch a red (or orange, purple, blue, green etc) sharpie to make a lume plot look that color? my thought is that the sharpie (a slight touch/dab) would fill in the lume plot with the sharpie ink color, basically overwriting the white/green tint of the lume with a new color, but then still glow green.
> 
> i know there's 'black' lume used on some citizens and i know that's not 'hurr durr just touching black sharpie to lume' but i still think the science behind lume would work 'under' sharpie ink. anyone have any thoughts?
> 
> ...


I've used copic markers on all kinds of dials to tint the lume, mostly for faux vintage look, but any color should work.

Here's a couple examples:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/z8Qre8kH2TBEWkPQ2


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



skunkworks said:


> I've used copic markers on all kinds of dials to tint the lume, mostly for faux vintage look, but any color should work.
> 
> Here's a couple examples:
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/z8Qre8kH2TBEWkPQ2


This looks awesome. Where do you get them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



tennesseean_87 said:


> This looks awesome. Where do you get them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Art supply stores, most of mine are from Michael's.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



wurscht said:


> It's not a SXK007 ring that I used. Its a NOS Seiko part I believe. Yes, mine are all black.


I assumed an skx ring on top of a trimmed monster ring. What part did you use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

...









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



skunkworks said:


> I've used copic markers on all kinds of dials to tint the lume, mostly for faux vintage look, but any color should work.
> 
> Here's a couple examples:
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/z8Qre8kH2TBEWkPQ2


This dials really look great. So on the Dagaz snowflake, are the color variations on each index different amounts of coverage from the same color marker, or different color markers entirely?

Do the nibs bleed out ink like a fountain pen would or is there no real flow?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Jtragic said:


> This dials really look great. So on the Dagaz snowflake, are the color variations on each index different amounts of coverage from the same color marker, or different color markers entirely?
> 
> Do the bibs bleed out ink like a fountain pen would or is there no real flow?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the dagaz snowflake I used 2 different colors. There is a tiny bit of bleed, but its almost inconsequential. The color will layer and deepen, the more you go over it, and that will diminish how much lume gets through.


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

does anyone know if i srp493 "blue stargate 2" chapter ring will fit into the SKX? Reason I'm asking is that I wanted to mod my SKX to have the stargate 2 dial, but I'm thinking the black chapter ring wouldn't match very well. 
Alternatively, are there any dark blue/navy chapter ring with tick marks for the SKX? So far the only dark blue chapter rings I have seen are without tick marks, and the only blue with tick marks chapter ring (from dragonshroud) appears to be a shade too light.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Need to be uducated, please chime in ;-)

I'm looking for a (flat, domed, double domed) sapphire for the new turtle (SRP77X), *I'd like it will sits higher or flush to the original or custom "flat" inserts (Higher close to the insert, not in the center summit).

*I alreday tryed double dome/single dome sapphires from Yobokies, Dagaz, DLW and UncleSeiko (also the Bubble Boy from "RIP" Swedefreak), the only missing glass not used yet that I'm aware is the CristallTime one, but I strongly feel is the same as DLW.
I understand that tolerances of the case/bezel/chapter ring may vary to obtain severat heights of the glass.
What I had till now (even some supplier grant to have flush profile with their glass) is 1,00 - 0,5mm lower sapphire than the insert.Any advise is welcome, thanks* :-!

*^ OHL 
Use the blue SKX009 chapter ring


----------



## P695 (Aug 23, 2016)

I just finished up this SKX mod last night. Pretty happy with how it turned out!


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Cold today...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 12814003


is this Seikostain's 'super coin one'?


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



wurscht said:


> I also used a monster dial ring in my mod, and above a thinner NOS 2nd chapter ring:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this mod, has anyone done it in Blue?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My SKX Yelow Dial


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Soxa day today


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

I have built about 50+ mods in 2017, so this really is a small selection of the mods I thought were awesome  Hope you will like it. I'm not really active here, but I think this forum has a lot to offer creative-wise.

































































































































Built this one last friday:









Built this one yesterday:









Hitting the gym tonight, if my hands don't shake afterwards, I will build a SKX171 Sub look with SZNH55 hands. Very curious.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Handavinci said:


> I have built about 50+ mods in 2017, so this really is a small selection of the mods I thought were awesome  Hope you will like it. I'm not really active here, but I think this forum has a lot to offer creative-wise.
> 
> View attachment 12816611
> 
> ...


They are all beautiful. Well done!

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> They are all beautiful. Well done!
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> They are all beautiful. Well done!
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


Especially the white wave texture dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Well done!!
The Turtle dials in the SKX cases look soooo good. I want to do a PADI all blue SKX. Cheers.


----------



## Fast Twist (Jan 18, 2018)

srexy said:


> Daytime pics of Thursday's mods:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that settles it, the next mod will be a silver chapter ring on my srp777


----------



## Twinrado (Jan 28, 2013)

Hd this SRP236 for about 4 years. Finally got around to getting a bracelet and shroud from Harold. Plastic was easy and hard to remove. Hard part was crown. Plastic was very snug around the crown. Little effort and it finally came free. Harold's shroud fit perfect. The bracelet is of decent quality as well.

i think the combination is nice and is a vast improvement over the brown plastic parts.


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Especially the white wave texture dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah that one is the limited edition Sumo SBP029 dial with its original hands. Still got one dial left (for myself) and waiting on Alex from Crystal Times to send me a brand new prototype sapphire for testing and photo's.


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

Handavinci said:


> Hitting the gym tonight, if my hands don't shake afterwards, I will build a SKX171 Sub look with SZNH55 hands. Very curious.


- SKX007
- SKX171 dial
- SNZH55 hands
- CT037CIS with blue AR
- OSC brushed chapter ring
- Yobokies Sub bezel
- DLW Sub insert
- Miltat SO bracelet


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SSA005 w/ Dagaz retro hands, Heliox dial, 24-hr counter removed. Trying to get that retro "Breitling / Wakmann-ish" 60's pilot watch vibe


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

LeeMorgan said:


> Need to be uducated, please chime in ;-)
> 
> I'm looking for a (flat, domed, double domed) sapphire for the new turtle (SRP77X), *I'd like it will sits higher or flush to the original or custom "flat" inserts (Higher close to the insert, not in the center summit).
> 
> ...


Thanks! I didn't realise that SKX009 had a different chapter ring from the 007, they looked so close.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

timetellinnoob said:


> is this Seikostain's 'super coin one'?


One Second Closer


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

joseph80 said:


> One Second Closer


Ah, cool, yea thats the same guy/entity. thanks!

ordered one for my SRP ... just... waiting for it... for a couple weeks.


----------



## DOYAM (Oct 21, 2013)

Looking forward to begin modding my SKX007


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

double post


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I like this handset. Dagaz does not seem to have it on his site or ebay listings.



Chronopolis said:


> SSA005 w/ Dagaz retro hands, Heliox dial, 24-hr counter removed. Trying to get that retro "Breitling / Wakmann-ish" 60's pilot watch vibe
> 
> View attachment 12819591


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Terry Lennox said:


> I like this handset. Dagaz does not seem to have it on his site or ebay listings.


His selection has dwindled from 4 pages of handsets to 2 on the website over the last two years. He used to have a lot of cool styles that don't exist anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Kinesis said:


> His selection has dwindled from 4 pages of handsets to 2 on the website over the last two years. He used to have a lot of cool styles that don't exist anymore.


Indeed. And the worst of it is, the ones that disappeared also happened to be the most interesting for being a bit quirky. :-x

Of course this is not unexpected - as most people prefer the tried and tested, the same thing over and over. 
Conformity and all that. And Jake's gotta eat too, so, he can't keep stock of things that appeal only to "artists"....

SIGH!!! o|


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Snow turtle mod with the red second hand I wanted.

Crystaltimes double dome crystal
Crystaltimes bezel
Dagaz Astro white enamel dial
Dagaz Sami Matt black chapter ring
OSC hands
Random white divers strap off fleabay
DLW white ceramic bezel insert

Randomly (and a little worryingly) this turtle did not appear to have ever had its case back off, but it has no o ring seal in the groove. I also ruined the glass seal  so need to order a new pair of seals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Randomly (and a little worryingly) this turtle ... has *no o ring seal in the groove.*


I have noticed that some new Seikos were without the O ring. 
Kinda makes one go, WTF???

Nice mod btw. ;-)


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I have noticed that some new Seikos were without the O ring.
> Kinda makes one go, WTF???
> 
> Nice mod btw. ;-)


WTF is a sentiment I share. It was lucky I didn't wear it to dive the week before as I often take whatever I'm wearing.

Thanks re:the mod. I'm not sure about the ceramic bezel, it's not quite the quality I wanted. It really isn't bad at all, but the 10 is badly spaced and aligned. I may change...time will tell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the like on the old "Desert Rat" Mod. Man I miss that watch! You brought back memories with that like . I don't think I'll ever find another like it.



Chronopolis said:


> SSA005 w/ Dagaz retro hands, Heliox dial, 24-hr counter removed. Trying to get that retro "Breitling / Wakmann-ish" 60's pilot watch vibe
> 
> View attachment 12819595
> View attachment 12819591
> View attachment 12819599


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Harold has these Hands for sale. Quality? I don't know: Photobucket

I used the same type of hands for another mod of mine. But the hands are from ebay (baaaad lume).


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

wurscht said:


> Harold has these Hands for sale. Quality? I don't know: Photobucket
> 
> I used the same type of hands for another mod of mine. But the hands are from ebay (baaaad lume).


Thanks for the tip. Cheers.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> Ah, cool, yea thats the same guy/entity. thanks!
> 
> ordered one for my SRP ... just... waiting for it... for a couple weeks.


I've had lots of stuff from OSC: bezels, inserts, hands and crystals and everything has been great. One small problem I had with a part was remedied quickly and politely, which is more than can be said for a lot of aftermarket parts sellers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I have noticed that some new Seikos were without the O ring.
> Kinda makes one go, WTF???
> 
> Nice mod btw. ;-)


The annoying thing is the price for them. If I could get one to accurately measure with a vernier or take to my supplier for gaskets and o rings, I could get them for £0.07-£0.10 GBP each. Trouble is, minimum order is £10....and I don't want 100!

The crystal gaskets won't be widely available for any other application, but £12 GBP is a joke, the actual cost of them will be fraction of pence for seiko. There's no reason at retail for it to cost more than £3 - £5 GBP!

Still, they do have us by the short and curlies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Still, *they do have us by the short and curlies.*


What a great figure of speech!! I will make use of it from now on! :-!
And so much more... refined and colorful... than "they got us by da balls."

I myself recall being lifted up by my short hairs right above the ear - by the school goon administrator 
who made it his work to harass kids who were a bit slow in getting to class. :-d


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice blue mod! Really like the bezel insert. May I know where you found that one?



Sprint Veloce said:


>


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SNKF (I don't know the number)... Nicely shaped case / bezel.


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

My latest, a Seiko Rally Diver reissue case with Dagaz Soxa dial, Yobokies Plongeur hands, new movement from a SNK809 and a 22mm Watchadoo bracelet with end pieces modified to 20mm.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice piece!

REISSUE did you say?
What;s the model #?



cbrmike said:


> My latest, a Seiko Rally Diver* reissue *case with Dagaz Soxa dial, Yobokies Plongeur hands, new movement from a SNK809 and a 22mm Watchadoo bracelet with end pieces modified to 20mm.


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice piece!
> 
> REISSUE did you say?
> What;s the model #?


Model is a SBSS015 from 1997.

Sent from mmmmike's iPhone


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cbrmike said:


> Model is a SBSS015 from 1997.


Wow, so recent. So, that means Seiko discontinued them almost immediately, like they did with the Spork.

Sometimes, I think that company is run by blind retards, or people who have absolutely NO love for watches.


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

SKX x Sumo hybrid, the only aftermarket part is the sapphire









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

the final 2 parts i've been waiting on for my SRP Turtle mod updates have arrived, strangely on the same day. (both coming from Europe, both ordered and shipped at completely different times). the long-awaited bezel, and the much more expedient second hand. not sure when i can bring them in for the job, but hopefully within the next week.

as they are now:









the 773 will get: OSC coin bezel + kanji day wheel + SKX seconds hand pictured in the 775.

the 775 will just get a new seconds hand, from an SRP453. I've contemplated putting in a white date wheel back in this one, still have time to decide. i've yet to have a b/w calendar mod so i'm open to it.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Parts trickling in. Too bad jomashop can't get my base watch shipped. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRXtranceformed (Nov 16, 2014)

Just got Project Two Tone back from NEWW! another flawless build by Duarte for me:

















More pics here!


http://imgur.com/YDwtc


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Handavinci said:


> SKX x Sumo hybrid, the only aftermarket part is the sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning!
May I know which model is the black framed hands from?


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

OHL said:


> Stunning!
> May I know which model is the black framed hands from?


The same as the dial, the LE Sumo SPB029 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> the final 2 parts i've been waiting on for my SRP Turtle mod updates have arrived, strangely on the same day. (both coming from Europe, both ordered and shipped at completely different times). the long-awaited bezel, and the much more expedient second hand._ not sure when i can bring them in for the job, but hopefully within the next week. _


BOOM, brought them in this morning, and hopefully able to pick up tomorrow. my work schedule worked out for me, ha. i did not go for the white date wheel in the 775. but everything else i stated should be goin' down! assuming everything goes alright, i should have pics up tomorrow!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Handavinci said:


> SKX x Sumo hybrid, the only aftermarket part is the sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoa, they made a white dial sumo? or is it champagne? The pepsi is nice but I need a white diver dial for an skx tribute to the Orient300m white dial


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

some call it the Silver Sumo, but can look white when it's not looking silver.

not my pic!


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Does anyone know the bezel diameter on the SKX403 titanium? Looking to do an ultimate Seiko diver mod, would an SKX007 bezel insert or aftermarket one work or is it a different size. Not a fan of the silver one that it comes with.

I imagine the dial from an SKX007 would work but the feet/stems would have to be cut to accommodate the 3'oclock crown on the SKX403


----------



## Handavinci (Nov 3, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



mcnabbanov said:


> whoa, they made a white dial sumo? or is it champagne? The pepsi is nice but I need a white diver dial for an skx tribute to the Orient300m white dial


It's a silver/white dial. I have build about 5 mods with it, you can see them on my Instagram.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

sneak peak!









dropped them off in the morning, 3-4 hours later when i'm at work they sent me a pic saying everything's done! lol, of course i'm at work all night so i have to go back tomorrow in the morning.


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

A couple of more shots of this one....


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> sneak peak!
> 
> View attachment 12838793
> 
> ...


Looks great. So what are the mods--date wheels and sapphires? Cheers.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SSA181...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Terry Lennox said:


> Looks great. So what are the mods--date wheels and sapphires? Cheers.


below was what they looked like before; they were already modded (black wheels, different seconds hands and sapphires).









I went back and had them add the kanji wheel and coin edge bezel to the 773, and swap in new seconds hands on both. i'm fairly subtle with my mods, i like them to _appear_ stock, with little changes. i'll have more pictures a little later.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> i'm fairly subtle with my mods, i like them to _appear_ stock, with little changes.


This is also how I like my mods. What someone called "OEM plus." 
It's sort of how you wish Seiko had done it in the first place.
Cheers.


----------



## murt13 (May 17, 2015)

Got this from a nice guy on here, changed the dial to an old MK11 and the hands are from a 7C43 repainted by Bill Yao quite a few years ago. just need to black the chapter ring then a blue AR.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Parts trickling in. Too bad jomashop can't get my base watch shipped. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it finally got here and is obviously a return that was worn with dings and scratches on the clasp and case. Ugh...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Terry Lennox said:


> This is also how I like my mods. What someone called "OEM plus."
> It's sort of how you wish Seiko had done it in the first place.
> Cheers.


Exactly. just a little twist from stock that looks like it would be a real model. =) on here i've gotten a few comments like "cool mod... wait... what did you do?" heh.

and i think i remember one of the first mods i remember seeing that i really loved on the SKX thread (no memory who did it) but what they did was took a 007 and switched the gold hands and gold-font bezel from the Orange SKX so it basically was a 007 that just had these simple gold accents.

my previous version of my 007 was what i 'wished Seiko had made originally':









i plan on going back to ^^this^^ hand+dial+calendar combo eventually.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Terry Lennox said:


> This is also how I like my mods. What someone called "OEM plus."
> It's sort of how you wish Seiko had done it in the first place.
> Cheers.


That's what I like (love!) about this one. It's become my "beater" ...worn most days...


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Apr 17, 2017)

Nice mods everyone!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Anyone want to weigh in on my poll concerning chapter ring color?


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

oops, double post.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

New OSC low profile polished bezel to this my old skx mod.
Sarb035 dial and hands (magneto second hand from Dagaz), brushed silver chapter ring, bubble sapphire and New Turtle strap.
Heavy duty and elegant at the same time.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Elegantissimo!!!



LeeMorgan said:


> New OSC low profile polished bezel to this my old skx mod.
> Sarb035 dial and hands (magneto second hand from Dagaz), brushed silver chapter ring, bubble sapphire and New Turtle strap.
> Heavy duty and elegant at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 12851375


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Elegantissimo!!!


Grazie Tom!:-!

Have you seen my previous post here (in the mod thread) asking about the New turtle sapphire?
I hope you or some other *pro-modder* can tell me something ;-)


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Cold today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

LeeMorgan said:


> Grazie Tom!:-!
> 
> Have you seen my previous post here (in the mod thread) asking about the New turtle sapphire?
> I hope you or some other *pro-modder* can tell me something ;-)


I did, but I scrolled past as I don't have any info on this subject.
I think you would be better served by directly contacting those who sell parts.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

LeeMorgan said:


> New OSC low profile polished bezel to this my old skx mod.
> Sarb035 dial and hands (magneto second hand from Dagaz), brushed silver chapter ring, bubble sapphire and New Turtle strap.
> Heavy duty and elegant at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 12851375


Lee can you post more pics of this mod? It looks more than fantastic!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Couldn't resist, out with the old and in with the new!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

Vostok 420 Case w/ Bronze bezel.


----------



## EasyMoneyJones (Jan 30, 2018)

Anyone else notice DLW raised the price on their bezel inserts?


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*



LeeMorgan said:


> New OSC low profile polished bezel to this my old skx mod.
> Sarb035 dial and hands (magneto second hand from Dagaz), brushed silver chapter ring, bubble sapphire and New Turtle strap.
> Heavy duty and elegant at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 12851375


I love that look. Was going for something similar with this effort:


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

EasyMoneyJones said:


> Anyone else notice DLW raised the price on their bezel inserts?


Think prices are the same just they default to SGD now rather than USD


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

My SRP777 - recently switched from SeikoStain to Crystal Times coin edge. Like it


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

B1ff_77 said:


> My SRP777 - recently switched from SeikoStain to Crystal Times coin edge. Like it
> 
> View attachment 12854311


Same for me but with the SKX









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Would love to see a full body shot of this one too, great idea for an skx mod



LeeMorgan said:


> New OSC low profile polished bezel to this my old skx mod.
> Sarb035 dial and hands (magneto second hand from Dagaz), brushed silver chapter ring, bubble sapphire and New Turtle strap.
> Heavy duty and elegant at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 12851375


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

4R36 movmt 
OSC coin one bezel 
DLW ceramic insert
Plongeur hr/min hands
Sarb059 crown
DD sapphire crystal 
Strapcode endmill with MM300 clasp


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

dial swapped my already-modded SKX pair. i mostly did it for the one on the left, but also added kanji days to the one on the right.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

OK, honest question here and I'm not trying to insult anyone. I really like the look of the SXK and the size seems good. I've been tempted for a while to get one and add a new bracelet, domed sapphire, and new bezel insert. My only issue that holds me back is that it's going to run between $300-400 depending if I have someone do it or I do it myself and I still have a watch with a low beat, non-hacking or hand winding watch. That is just with some basic mods. Do you guys ever get $500 into these mods and think, "Dang, I could have bought a diver with a Squale, Mido, or Steinhart diver at this point"? Any of those seem like a lot more watch, at least as far as the movement is concerned. Someone sway me one way or the other please!

(Awesome watches in this thread by the way. I always enjoy lurking this thread)


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

TDKFM said:


> OK, honest question here and I'm not trying to insult anyone. I really like the look of the SXK and the size seems good. I've been tempted for a while to get one and add a new bracelet, domed sapphire, and new bezel insert. My only issue that holds me back is that it's going to run between $300-400 depending if I have someone do it or I do it myself and I still have a watch with a low beat, non-hacking or hand winding watch. That is just with some basic mods. Do you guys ever get $500 into these mods and think, "Dang, I could have bought a diver with a Squale, Mido, or Steinhart diver at this point"? Any of those seem like a lot more watch, at least as far as the movement is concerned. Someone sway me one way or the other please!
> 
> (Awesome watches in this thread by the way. I always enjoy lurking this thread)


Don't try to cloud this thread with logic and reason now, we're celebrating insanity here...It's a slippery slope! I have three skx that I've opened ten times each from crystal side for chapter ring changes or caseback for dial/handset changes. I'd say I got it "out of my system" now but I don't regret any of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Kinesis said:


> Don't try to cloud this thread with logic and reason now, we're celebrating insanity here...It's a slippery slope! I have three skx that I've opened ten times each from crystal side for chapter ring changes or caseback for dial/handset changes. I'd say I got it "out of my system" now but I don't regret any of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been down the same path with knives. Seems like the mid level customized ones sit in a box and the nicer factory knives get carried all the time.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

It's a good question. For me the SKX is the perfect size--the short lug to lug distance make it the rare 42mm I can wear. The after-market parts you can get have a wide and varied selection. If you are into customization (anything from slight OEM tinkering to full on transformation) you have a lot to work with in the SKX world. The movement, while not fully featured, is a reliable workhorse. And if, like me, you are not synchronizing to the second then you don't really need hacking. As far as hand winding, Seiko's 7s26 is famous for running after a few gentle shuffles so power reserve is never really much of an issue. Plus, so many people say don't make a habit of winding your ETA's (jk)...



TDKFM said:


> OK, honest question here and I'm not trying to insult anyone. I really like the look of the SXK and the size seems good. I've been tempted for a while to get one and add a new bracelet, domed sapphire, and new bezel insert. My only issue that holds me back is that it's going to run between $300-400 depending if I have someone do it or I do it myself and I still have a watch with a low beat, non-hacking or hand winding watch. That is just with some basic mods. Do you guys ever get $500 into these mods and think, "Dang, I could have bought a diver with a Squale, Mido, or Steinhart diver at this point"? Any of those seem like a lot more watch, at least as far as the movement is concerned. Someone sway me one way or the other please!
> 
> (Awesome watches in this thread by the way. I always enjoy lurking this thread)


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

eventually I think we move up to more expensive and (maybe better) watches ...but Seikos will always be my go-too, beater and most worn watches just because when if it breaks or gets damaged I can fix it! - after modding so many its become easy with abundant spare parts, sapphires, bezel and insert options to replace with. Some of the more expensive (although I'm yet to break the $1k threshold) watches in my collection (Dievas, Steinhart, Glycine, Chris Ward...) don't get quite as much wrist time because I am an artist and fabricator and the chances of damage are high sometimes. I have moved over to the larger 5s and new Turtle (SRP777) now as theres more customization options now and the SKX just always feels a bit small on my wrist.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

TDKFM said:


> OK, honest question here and I'm not trying to insult anyone. I really like the look of the SXK and the size seems good. I've been tempted for a while to get one and add a new bracelet, domed sapphire, and new bezel insert. My only issue that holds me back is that it's going to run between $300-400 depending if I have someone do it or I do it myself and I still have a watch with a low beat, non-hacking or hand winding watch. That is just with some basic mods. Do you guys ever get $500 into these mods and think, "Dang, I could have bought a diver with a Squale, Mido, or Steinhart diver at this point"? Any of those seem like a lot more watch, at least as far as the movement is concerned. Someone sway me one way or the other please!
> 
> (Awesome watches in this thread by the way. I always enjoy lurking this thread)


Honest answer....I have three SKXs. I bought all three used, (well used!)

The modifications took care of existing problems (chipped crystal, scratched bezel insert, crappy band etc) In addition, while the movements were out of the cases I regulated them, so all three are accurate timekeepers.

The mods have pushed the price for all three up to around $600. I derive a great deal of pleasure from all three, principally due to the fact that they are MY unique watches, and not something that came straight from a factory. At $200 or so apiece I consider them a bargain. I wouldn't swap them for a Squale or a Steinhart...


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Some mods some arn't
1st Gen Destro White Yobokies Monster.
2nd Gen Orange Monster on Milanese Mesh.
SKX Black Ceracote w sterile matt black dial, black sword hands.
SRPA03 - scotchbrite detuned polish.
SRP601 on Straps Co black leather w red stiching and PVD pre-v buckle.
SKX destro on Strapcode Super Engineer, Dagaz sterile dial, sword hands, count down bezel and custom red seconds.
"" "" detuned on "" Super Oyster, Yobokies stainless GMT/hour insert, Brushed stainless chapter ring, custom stainless pressed dial.
SKX171 on Yobokies BOR
SRP777 on Strapcode Hexad Oyster Ratcheting, Yobokies stainless insert

not shown- on bench or between modding:
SKX on Mesh, Crystaltimes dd blue ar sapphire, Yobokies pilot dial and hands OSC bezel and insert.
SNZF11 White Sea Urchin-Ceramic bezel and crystaltimes sapphire.
SNZF17 Black""""""
(2) SNZG13 -"""" w tritium dials and modded tritium hands.
SNGH55 w ceramic lumed bezel "" 

Modded, traded or sold:
SKX black matt dial, matt black chapter ring, tritium hands and dial markers, dd sapphire.
SKX destro, hammered & brushed aluminum sea blue dial, smoked sapphire, polished chapter, sword hands.
(2)White Yobokies 2nd Gen Snow Monsters.
Black Ceracote SKX, black chapter, black dial


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

TDKFM said:


> OK, honest question here and I'm not trying to insult anyone. I really like the look of the SXK and the size seems good. I've been tempted for a while to get one and add a new bracelet, domed sapphire, and new bezel insert. My only issue that holds me back is that it's going to run between $300-400 depending if I have someone do it or I do it myself and I still have a watch with a low beat, non-hacking or hand winding watch. That is just with some basic mods. Do you guys ever get $500 into these mods and think, "Dang, I could have bought a diver with a Squale, Mido, or Steinhart diver at this point"? Any of those seem like a lot more watch, at least as far as the movement is concerned. Someone sway me one way or the other please!
> 
> (Awesome watches in this thread by the way. I always enjoy lurking this thread)


Sort of... I'll share my story as we sound kind of similar.

I started out like lots of people, with an SKX007. I wore it stock for a year or so and loved it, but not long after I started accumulating really affordable pieces (like around $100-$200) on a whim after seeing them on WUS, and often ended up flipping them fairly quickly.

During this period I was into modding for a while, and found it really fun... it's a great way to really enjoy watches without spending too much money as you roll your sleeves up and get to know watches on a level that a lot of people never get to! It definitely weaned me off of impulse buying random [email protected] on eBay (like Vostok Komandirskies and beaten up vintage Caravelles :roll, plus you have a lot more sympathy for QC bungles like misaligned chapter rings or dust on the dial... I did my first mod on an SNK809 and only realised at the end that I put the dial in upside down and had a "destro" crown :-d

I never did anything very original design wise: Doxa homage with my SKX007, Ama dial sub homage with a Sea Urchin, cali dial military mod on an SNK809... Anyways, I really enjoyed doing them all, but one day I decided to sell them all (together with a Seiko SCEB009 quartz reissue bullhead chrono that at the time had recently been discontinued and was fetching more than I paid for it a year earlier) for a watch that was way outside my previous budget but still a good value proposition... a Damasko DA36.

Since that purchase my whole sense of "value" changed, and I don't buy (and sell) a stack of cheaper watches each year, preferring instead to buy one watch every year or two at a slightly higher price range than I used to. So far in the last couple of years I've only bought a 6309 from the month and year I was born, and a 300m Tuna.

I never really think about buying super cheap bargain watches anymore as I know I just won't wear them... for example to me there's no point repurchasing a Sea Urchin as I know I'll reach for the DA36, Tuna or the 6309 every time. Also, once you have one or two nice pieces that you really love it's way easier to resist impulse buying unless they add something new/different to your rotation.

However, I do sometimes think about modding another SKX from time to time as that was by far my favourite... but then I think about how much of a start $500 (in watch and parts) would be on a MM300... or a used Omega... or a Doxa and I just can't pull the trigger. So instead I come back to this thread on a weekly basis while I'm saving, and live vicariously through everyone else's great work :-!

Still, if you're fairly new to this crazy hobby I highly recommend starting with doing some mods... it's a pretty good way to learn about watches, try some diverse styles, take some risks and find out what you really like to wear!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

SKX Blue Fin TST conversion.
dP


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

TDKFM said:


> OK, honest question here and I'm not trying to insult anyone. I really like the look of the SXK and the size seems good. I've been tempted for a while to get one and add a new bracelet, domed sapphire, and new bezel insert. My only issue that holds me back is that it's going to run between $300-400 depending if I have someone do it or I do it myself and I still have a watch with a low beat, non-hacking or hand winding watch. That is just with some basic mods. Do you guys ever get $500 into these mods and think, "Dang, I could have bought a diver with a Squale, Mido, or Steinhart diver at this point"? Any of those seem like a lot more watch, at least as far as the movement is concerned. Someone sway me one way or the other please!
> 
> (Awesome watches in this thread by the way. I always enjoy lurking this thread)


ok...i'll bite

for me, it's the fun of seeing what we all know as the standard seiko 007 watch...and finding creative ways to make it into something else, either slightly...or entirely









i love watch design, but i'm not a modder per se. there's pros for that (thank you duarte!) i just put combinations of ideas in my mind from stuff i see on the net, and say 'what if'? next thing you know...off to the races

can't do that with a pricey base watch.

and there's so much out there in terms of parts (seemingly not as much lately for the 007 as I'm used to though) - one is only limited by their imagination when it comes to mods, and with all the potential design combinations someone could come up with, a corner of WUS like this one will likely live for years to come.

i'm not as active with the mods as i once was, but i still love to come here and see what fellow watch heads have cooked up.

and i'm a big kid, despite what the calendar and salt/pepper goatee says. it's fun!

sure, it can get pricey to mod up a 007, but if you're enjoying it, it's worth the ride.

best,


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Is there a thread for non Seiko Diver mods?

I couldn't find one searching on Tapatalk app...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

OHL said:


> Thanks! I didn't realise that *SKX009* had a different chapter ring from the *007*, they looked so close.


Erm, how did you infer that from what Lee Morgan said?
No, 007 and 009 are identical except in color.

Or if they _are_ different, the difference is so small as to be totally negligible.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

A recent mod using a modded Invicta case


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

skx171 & 007 mods done a few years ago


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> SKX007 Camo Mod


I love this Bakelite style Bezel insert. Do you know what other colours they have by chance?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SCUBA 7002


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

@ valuewatchguy and mcnabbanov
tks mates, I'll take some pictures as soon as I'll be back home


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

Man, that white on white on white is sharp. I couldn't pull it off with my small wrist, without something to make dial appear smaller, but if I could I'd be copy-catting you. Very cool.



The Watcher said:


> ok...i'll bite
> 
> for me, it's the fun of seeing what we all know as the standard seiko 007 watch...and finding creative ways to make it into something else, either slightly...or entirely
> 
> ...


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

I get what you are saying. If the end product is the only goal, I agree that you are likely correct. But if the "journey" to the end product is of any value/pleasure to you, then the cost of mod'ing is worth it in my opinion. I have definitely sold mod'ed watches for much less than I have in them, but I have never regretted doing them. I think of it as an entertainment expense, rather than a "watch" expense.



TDKFM said:


> OK, honest question here and I'm not trying to insult anyone. I really like the look of the SXK and the size seems good. I've been tempted for a while to get one and add a new bracelet, domed sapphire, and new bezel insert. My only issue that holds me back is that it's going to run between $300-400 depending if I have someone do it or I do it myself and I still have a watch with a low beat, non-hacking or hand winding watch. That is just with some basic mods. Do you guys ever get $500 into these mods and think, "Dang, I could have bought a diver with a Squale, Mido, or Steinhart diver at this point"? Any of those seem like a lot more watch, at least as far as the movement is concerned. Someone sway me one way or the other please!
> 
> (Awesome watches in this thread by the way. I always enjoy lurking this thread)


----------



## texas aggies (Mar 19, 2014)

And like Kinesis, I too have mod'ed the same watch multiple times. So it was really just a one time expense for the watch "base". Then you get to experience "multiple" watches out of it (just not at the same time).



TDKFM said:


> OK, honest question here and I'm not trying to insult anyone. I really like the look of the SXK and the size seems good. I've been tempted for a while to get one and add a new bracelet, domed sapphire, and new bezel insert. My only issue that holds me back is that it's going to run between $300-400 depending if I have someone do it or I do it myself and I still have a watch with a low beat, non-hacking or hand winding watch. That is just with some basic mods. Do you guys ever get $500 into these mods and think, "Dang, I could have bought a diver with a Squale, Mido, or Steinhart diver at this point"? Any of those seem like a lot more watch, at least as far as the movement is concerned. Someone sway me one way or the other please!
> 
> (Awesome watches in this thread by the way. I always enjoy lurking this thread)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Baltic Shield with Seiko movement and Dagaz Dial, original Seiko FFF hands:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

carlowus said:


> Baltic Shield with Seiko movement and Dagaz Dial, original Seiko FFF hands:


Great work; it looks amazing...
My Baltic Shield mod says hi 









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



texas aggies said:


> I get what you are saying. If the end product is the only goal, I agree that you are likely correct. But if the "journey" to the end product is of any value/pleasure to you, then the cost of mod'ing is worth it in my opinion. I have definitely sold mod'ed watches for much less than I have in them, but I have never regretted doing them. I think of it as an entertainment expense, rather than a "watch" expense.


Well said!! I play with my watches as a therapy. I am constantly 'losing' my mind with work and family so instead of going to a shrink, I spend on parts to mod or build, and the journey is very therapeutic. At the end, I also have a watch or watches to show.

To me, that's money well spent instead of drinking myself away. Lol.

Here are a some samples of my therapies. 



































































































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watcher (Jan 27, 2013)

texas aggies said:


> Man, that white on white on white is sharp. I couldn't pull it off with my small wrist, without something to make dial appear smaller, but if I could I'd be copy-catting you. Very cool.


thanks - you should go for it!
perhaps a bezel swap to break up the white will make it work for you, or wearing with a different color strap/on bracelet...


----------



## MavLeo (Feb 6, 2018)

My first attempt at a mod, a couple of issues but I think it's ok for a first attempt.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

One of my favoritr, 6309


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Great work; it looks amazing...
> My Baltic Shield mod says hi
> 
> 
> ...


wow, that is very sharp. Any ideas if it is still possible to source this watch or even just the case?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> wow, that is very sharp. Any ideas if it is still possible to source this watch or even just the case?


Thanks. Yes you can still buy the watch from Karlskrona website, probably with a waiting time. They have different dial vatiations as well

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## andrewro (Feb 5, 2016)

Posting up the latest iteration of my PMMM from the weekend, been trying it on 20mm NATO the past few days.

















SKX171
Crystaltimes dd sapphire crystal (mid height), blue inner AR
Dagaz Marine Master hands
Dagaz chapter ring silver, black ticks
Murphy coin edge bezel
Dagaz Countdown / 12 hour insert


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12872811


Ooh, that's knurley, errr gnarley! Like it!


----------



## r0mas (Apr 3, 2007)

Not original, but I still love PMM.









--romas


----------



## Scottya (Jan 30, 2015)

Replaced the hands with a similar model's. The previous GMT hand was way too prominent. Also put a cyclops on to help see the date.


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^That looks fantastic!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*

Boom. Finally got the watch.


----------



## Hart1000 (May 10, 2016)

The Watcher said:


> do it! the dial is actually two colors - light blue fading into a very dark blue. nice effect with the wave dial. post it when you get it!
> 
> View attachment 12351281


Wicked Cool Mod!


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

*Post your mods here =>*

SKX
Ceramic Insert
New Bezel
Justin Second Hand
Double Dome Sapphire Crystal
Clover Strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C77 (Jan 29, 2018)

Well my Dr.Seikostain/one.second.closer smooth bezel finally arrived from Poland. Was getting worried 

Perfect fit thankfully and looks fantastic,can't stop staring at it haha

also with generic nylon band


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Added an Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice bracelet to my SKX171 with 007 bezel and SNK caseback

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rankiryu (Aug 13, 2015)

r0mas said:


> Not original, but I still love PMM.
> 
> View attachment 12875879
> 
> ...


What is a hands?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SRPB21J1 with bracelet:























the original:


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

My 3rd and last Baltic Shield project, Dagaz dial and Seiko FFF hands.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

From this:







...to this:







Big thanks to @timetellinnoob for networking


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

pmarte said:


> From this:
> View attachment 12887205
> 
> ...to this:
> ...


Where'd you get the hands?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*



TDKFM said:


> OK, honest question here and I'm not trying to insult anyone. I really like the look of the SXK and the size seems good. I've been tempted for a while to get one and add a new bracelet, domed sapphire, and new bezel insert. My only issue that holds me back is that it's going to run between $300-400 depending if I have someone do it or I do it myself and I still have a watch with a low beat, non-hacking or hand winding watch. That is just with some basic mods. Do you guys ever get $500 into these mods and think, "Dang, I could have bought a diver with a Squale, Mido, or Steinhart diver at this point"? Any of those seem like a lot more watch, at least as far as the movement is concerned. Someone sway me one way or the other please!
> 
> (Awesome watches in this thread by the way. I always enjoy lurking this thread)


Here is how I see this.

I love watches and appreciate what manufactures offer. Eventually I wanted a few watches that suit my tastes and not some run of the mill off the shelf watch for the rest of the world. Of course I can go buy a kick ass watch for $300-$500 and I would love it. But I can also spend that same money and make something truly my own that most likely I may have the only one like it. I don't worry about "low beat" movements as there are plenty of watches that cost thousands of dollars that have a low beat movement. And if I want a high beat movement. Eventually I will learn and I will mod a watch to use a high beat movement.

I love learning how to work on and mod watches. It's so much different than modding my cars and offers it's own sets of challenges. It's humbling.

Thats it in a nut shell. 
I have not modded a Seiko yet. I've done 3 Orient Mako's. a Seiko or two are on my to do list.

My first "mod" was simply opening up a watch to clean a haze off of the inside of the crystal.

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Where'd you get the hands?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are 6105 hands from Yobokies. Cheers.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

An interesting article about Harry "Yobokies" Ng.

https://www.askmen.com/style/watches/harry-ng-interview.html


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> An interesting article about Harry "Yobokies" Ng.
> 
> https://www.askmen.com/style/watches/harry-ng-interview.html


That was a very interesting read. Thanks for posting.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

pmarte said:


> From this:
> View attachment 12887205
> 
> ...to this:
> ...


BOOM. took it to TimeZone?


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> BOOM. took it to TimeZone?


Yessir! They get 5 stars from me. Thanks again.


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

nikbrown said:


> -Skx009 milled and fitted with a TST shroud
> -silver chapter ring
> -dagaz super dome sapphire and bezel
> -dagaz 55 fathoms dial
> ...


I want one of these so bad, but I'm really afraid of buying one to find it's too big for me.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

6309-729A Mod, I need a bracelet now ,










I found this rubber in my strap box,


----------



## xox (Jul 3, 2012)

wow - that is the coolest bezel i've seen so far


----------



## xox (Jul 3, 2012)

hi there, where did you get this strap - please pm me if you do not mind - thank you


----------



## xox (Jul 3, 2012)

thank for the info - link works - cannot see any prices or how to order


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is my latest project... I really wanted to do something with some color...


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle reissue
6105 dial and handset 
DD sapphire 
OSC coin edge bezel
DLW ceramic bezel
Uncle Seiko waffle strap


----------



## soymicmic (Apr 22, 2017)

Just a new Hirsch strap









Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

New Turtle Reissue, Dr. Seikostain coin edge bezel, Yobokies big pip bezel insert, lollipop second hand, black day&date discs, Crystaltimes double dome sapphire with inner blue antireflective coating and vintage strap by Colareb









Inviato dal mio VKY-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

xox said:


> hi there, where did you get this strap - please pm me if you do not mind - thank you


The yellow silione strap is an *Obris Morgan*, same design than the ISOfrane, good quality and cool price. The ISOfrane price is 110 €uros ! :roll: o|


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

A cautious partial mod here of the SNZF17 Sea Urchin ... minus the chapter ring that makes it so Urchin-like, with its way-too-long minute indices ...

A plainer look, then, with a Yobokies insert. Obviously I'm not too worried about reading exactly what minute of the day it is 





















I may go the whole hog with even more simplification/minimalism, e.g. snowflake hands and a simple GMT bezel from DLW. What do you think? Has anyone tried this combination? If so, pics would be much appreciated.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Vamospues said:


> A cautious partial mod here of the SNZF17 Sea Urchin ... minus the chapter ring that makes it so Urchin-like, with its way-too-long minute indices ...
> 
> A plainer look, then, with a Yobokies insert. Obviously I'm not too worried about reading exactly what minute of the day it is
> 
> ...


Oh wow. Love that chapter ring!!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Another SNZF mod, hands Alpinist, second hand DLW.

https://abload.de/img/snzfred02kikpf.png

https://abload.de/img/snzfred047cju2.png

https://abload.de/img/snzfred10yfjx0.png


----------



## Kravitz (Aug 24, 2014)

SKX007 modded with Dr Seikostan bezel, Dagaz chapter ring and Alexander James dial and hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kravitz (Aug 24, 2014)

Kravitz said:


> SKX007 modded with Dr Seikostan bezel, Dagaz chapter ring and Alexander James dial and hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seikostain*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SRP.... "PLANET" Pilot with Slide Rule


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

SKX/MM with case reshape


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> SRP.... "PLANET" Pilot with Slide Rule
> View attachment 12900285


Congratulations - you've got a "look".

I was scrolling from the bottom up.
Saw this pic ^ first.
Thought "That looks like a Chronopolis".
(admittedly, photo-style has something to do with it...)


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

7002-700j cristal de saphir ar bleu, insérer sous-marinier dagaz


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

6309-7290 scubapro450 insert céramique batman


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

skx013 insert coke


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

7002-700j insert planète océan rouge et bleu


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Kravitz said:


> SKX007 modded with Dr Seikostan bezel, Dagaz chapter ring and Alexander James dial and hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a fantastic mod. Looks amazing, well done

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kravitz (Aug 24, 2014)

stonehead887 said:


> That is a fantastic mod. Looks amazing, well done
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Thank you. All credit to my watchmaker. I just bought the parts.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX007 MM Mod


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

My Turtle Hulk










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

TY2806/Miyota 8215 clone w/hacking mod










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

ALPHA 56 said:


> View attachment 12901867
> 
> 
> View attachment 12901869
> ...


Well done mate, that's a very tasty mod!
Post more photos of the reshaped case.
Which bezel is it btw?


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks a lot, the bezel is from O.S.C. https://www.ebay.de/itm/THE-S-COIN-...O-DX-S-20-P-/302402857434?hash=item46689d69da


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Do you know this dial.

Sorry for the pics, the weather is .....................

































I swear the dial is blue. :roll:


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Finally got the last piece (crystal) to complete this SKXmaster mod. One of my ultimate Seiko divers. Thinking of maybe putting a ceramic insert on it.

SARB061 dial
PO hands from Yobokies I think, second-hand is a leftover seiko hand I had
Silver chapter ring from Dagaz
PO bezel insert from Dagaz
Coin edge bezel
The movement had to be changed to a 6R15 to accommodate the dial
SARB061 signed crown to accommodate the new movement
Domed sapphire crystal from Crystal Times


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

Just got my BFK back from being modded:

New crystal times sapphire, new plongeur handset with C3 lume, replaced li ion battery, new gasket seals









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

vlad6604 said:


> View attachment 12904455
> 
> 6309-7290 scubapro450 insert céramique batman


Where can I buy this bezel?

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

My SRPC44 just back from being modded. I swapped out the bezel insert for a ceramic black stealth model and the crystal for a double domed sapphire. It came out exactly as I hoped.


----------



## SD4000 (Mar 22, 2006)

SARB003 Crystaltimes blue AR


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Apparently I'm in a creative mood on my days off..was tired of being in between adjustments so I butchered a NATO and made a quick and easy totally adjustable strap. Perfect fit every time now.

I even gave my first attempt at blueing. Heated up the original brushed chrome hardware with a torch and squelched it in motor oil. Didn't turn out too hateful for the first time, although I may lightly sand it down and give it another try.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Hmmm, yes you know this watch, the SKZ, have a look at this. Yes it`s a reshape as you can see.

Before & after.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

I love this hands.


----------



## Arvac (Nov 16, 2016)

laff79 said:


> Turtle reissue
> 6105 dial and handset
> DD sapphire
> OSC coin edge bezel
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

First 2 photos were before bead blasting... just a little too much bling for me... last 4 photos are post blast... subtle but I like it better.

Now all I have to do is change the dang battery 









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## quick_silver (Dec 31, 2013)

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 12919359


What kind of bezel insert is that if you don't mind me asking?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

quick_silver said:


> What kind of bezel insert is that if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ceramic from L.C.B.I. (lumed Ceramic bezel inserts)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## quick_silver (Dec 31, 2013)

joseph80 said:


> Ceramic from L.C.B.I. (lumed Ceramic bezel inserts)


Thanks bud, it looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Spotted a pilot back in coach.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't recall if I ever posted this but here you go... 

Baltic Shield with Seiko movement.


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Just a simple change of hands make a huge difference!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warden504 (Oct 10, 2017)

Almost done, just waiting on a coin edge bezel to finish her off.


----------



## brianwsch (Sep 16, 2016)

still awaiting coin edge bezel and LCBI seiko style insert and double dome sapphire to arrive for the "62mas" style mod. 1-3 month wait times from asia to canada is really killing me right now.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

This new bezel is very cool


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

This bastard franken-Seiko with an SKX023 base bought on F29: SKX013 crystal, 7S26C movement from an SKX007 donor (bought from a fellow WUS member, the original movement was shot), SKX007 crown (?), aftermarket dial and hands.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Finally my ultimate skx: 6r15 movement, PADI dial, Sumo seconds hand, lumed ceramic bezel insert, and signed Seiko crown!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

May I know where you got the (canvas) strap from?



timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12940553
> 
> 
> View attachment 12940555
> ...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

TagTime said:


> May I know where you got the (canvas) strap from?


it's Iwantastrap.com, it's 'sailcloth-style'.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks! I like your bezel insert as well. Nice overall mod.



timetellinnoob said:


> it's Iwantastrap.com, it's 'sailcloth-style'.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12940553


Very clean. Are the hands white around the edges and not silver? Where might I find some like that, reminds me of the vintage quartz diver hands


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

mcnabbanov said:


> Very clean. Are the hands white around the edges and not silver? Where might I find some like that, reminds me of the vintage quartz diver hands


Yep, they are white hands. I like them too because they remind me of the quartz, heh. Think Seiko should use them on divers more often. Almost no one can tell they are white in pictures, or at least, most don't seem to comment. =) people are so used to seeing the hands in silver that i don't think they quite absorb that these are white.

I got those hands from Yobokies a looooong time ago, 2011 or so, and only because he just happened to have them on hand. Right now pretty much the only way to get them is find a Seiko 5 model with them, buy the watch, and swap out the hands**. that or... actually i've never tried but maybe Rob @ Monsterwatch might be able to get them? I think back then people _were_ selling black, white, and silver SKX hands but now i think you can really only get silver. or actually i think people might sell aftermarket crazy colored SKX hands on ebay?

(**pick at least an attractive model, swap the hands, and either resell as a mod or gift the watch to someone or yourself, or keep the watch for parts. the 'buy a whole watch for just the hands' option is pretty out there for a casual person, but a typical insane WIS would probably do whatever to get THE handset they wanted =)


----------



## NikoNY (Jan 5, 2017)

How was your experience with mad mod world? Looking to order a watch from them? Watch performing ok? Water resistance, keeping time etc. thanks


----------



## NikoNY (Jan 5, 2017)

How was your experience with mad mod world? Looking to order a watch from them? Watch performing ok? Water resistance, keeping time etc. thanks


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

What do you do on the weekend ?










IG : Dart_watches & watch_nian
Website: Dartwatches.com & watchnian ecwid


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*

Sunn U1 style dial and hands from Harold, countdown/GMT bezel insert, and domed sapphire from dagaz.

Now to decide on my next project.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks amazing; what is the base watch / model?

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## c5k0 (Feb 19, 2013)

the_watchier said:


> Looks amazing; what is the base watch / model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


FF 62MAS Homage. Very nice case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

c5k0 said:


> FF 62MAS Homage. Very nice case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah! Thanks for sharing

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

6309-7040 "Adventurer" mod, inspired by our own C4L18R3's original mod - fell in love with that one a couple years ago and had to do something similar with my turtle. This one has gone to a friend as wedding gift.


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

SARB033 with domed sapphire crystal (clear AR) from Crystaltimes on a leather strap from Cheapestnatostraps:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

6309-7049 mod scubapro 450 cristal saphir double dom violet, patriot insert céramique 24HGMT, maille de requin


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Guys,
need a help for a friend, he bought a generic NH36 complete movement (with its service stem) in order to supercharge his SKX009 but now it's in trouble with crown & stem.
From my knowledge the easiest solution was crown&stem of the SARB059, easy plug & play, but it seems to be sold out everywhere.
Any other options right now? 

Thanks,
Nicola


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

piumach said:


> Hi Guys,
> need a help for a friend, he bought a generic NH36 complete movement (with its service stem) in order to supercharge his SKX009 but now it's in trouble with crown & stem.
> From my knowledge the easiest solution was crown&stem of the SARB059, easy plug & play, but it seems to be sold out everywhere.
> Any other options right now?
> ...


Ciao,
use this with the service stem or ask him if has the right stem, usally he has something in stock
https://23-59.net/product/23-59-sei...-with-separate-stem-for-movement-transplants/


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

try writing Rob at Monsterwatches


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

I've always thought the SNZG15 dial is a bit busy. I'm good with no visible markings, but thought a pure clean flat black dial looks silly. So I used a makeup sponge and matted out the original dial so you can still see the markings in certain angles.

I might still put in a simpler dial. Gonna wait and see how I like this.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

SRP773 
Crystaltimes CT057 double dome blue AR crystal
Crystaltimes coin edge bezel
L.C.B.I. Blue PO style bezel insert
Strapcode 3D Super Oyster bracelet
Seiko MM300 ratchet clasp








SRPA21 PADI
Crystaltimes CT096 "Top Hat" no AR crystal
L.C.B.I Blue Seiko style bezel insert
Strapcode 3D Super Jubilee bracelet
Seiko MM300 ratchet clasp








I really love how the 2 different L.C.B.I. inserts are a different shade of blue and each matches one of the 2 different blue Turtle dials pretty much perfectly.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I wish someone would do a lumed insert for the 775; use the same OEM font and everything but have the lumed numbers be yellow... it would glow green but it would match the gold in normal light.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

dt75 said:


> I've always thought the SNZG15 dial is a bit busy. I'm good with no visible markings, but thought a pure clean flat black dial looks silly. So I used a makeup sponge and matted out the original dial so you can still see the markings in certain angles.
> 
> I might still put in a simpler dial. Gonna wait and see how I like this.


What kind of paint did you use?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

mjmurphy926 said:


> SRP773
> Crystaltimes CT057 double dome blue AR crystal
> Crystaltimes coin edge bezel
> L.C.B.I. Blue PO style bezel insert
> ...


I'd like to see a photo that shows profile of the "top hat".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Kinesis said:


> I'd like to see a photo that shows profile of the "top hat".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the closest I have to a profile shot at the moment, but I'll try and take one tonight and post it later.


----------



## Mason Delpino (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey all,
I'm about to mod a SKX171 and I'm wondering if it has a detachable stem and how would I go about doing in out if it's detachable?
Thanks!
I'm upgrading it to an NH36 movement and I know the current stem and crown (from a normal SKX007 or 009) won't fit, but I'm wondering if the 171 has a detached stem or if I'll need to get an aftermarket detachable stem that will fit the SKX case.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

joepac said:


> What kind of paint did you use?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Acrylic. I did it a stupid way. I got a paint pen from Michael's thinking I could just precisely black out all the white. My hand isn't that steady. So I decided to blot it on after soaking the makeup sponge with the pen. Give it a rough look. I don't mind it too much. Just an experiment really. I'm sure there's ways to smooth it out and make it look pro. I'm plannign on replacing the dial anyways, so it's no big deal to me.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

dt75 said:


> Acrylic. I did it a stupid way. I got a paint pen from Michael's thinking I could just precisely black out all the white. My hand isn't that steady. So I decided to blot it on after soaking the makeup sponge with the pen. Give it a rough look. I don't mind it too much. Just an experiment really. I'm sure there's ways to smooth it out and make it look pro. I'm plannign on replacing the dial anyways, so it's no big deal to me.


Looks good. I've been looking into de-badging a few dials for some projects.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

The ever versatile SNZH.... 
Yobokies dial, hands, and bezel insert... and a leftover SNZG strap


----------



## stph_dexter (Jan 29, 2011)

subtle mod on SKX007
mimicking the aged tritium dial and handset, ghost insert and not to forget day/date wheel 

Heavier version










lite version


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Snow day yesterday: completed two SNK mods. Disregard the blemish on the crystal on the Po-mo mod: I forgot to wipe off the "top" sticker residue.

Dial replacements, sapphire crystals installations, and strap replacements.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Turtle Navy....


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Finally got around to doing this one: Srp77x, Yobokies Marathon,DLW Stealth insert. Shark Mesh w Gecko divers ratchet. Like how the engraved ceramic (matte grey) is same color as the dial.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

My new Crafter blue strap really set this mod on fire&#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56473;


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Orange Turtle...


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

This is a very mild mod, but this is my vision of what Seiko should do with their Prospex divers. Other than the bracelet, the only mods are a crystaltimes flat sapphire crystal (same dimensions as stock) and a L.C.B.I. ceramic bezel insert in the darker blue with MM300 font (no longer available, sadly).

Sapphire crystals and ceramic bezels are so common now in comparably priced boutique divers, it's a shame that Seiko doesn't offer more of them.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

mjmurphy926 said:


> This is a very mild mod, but this is my vision of what Seiko should do with their Prospex divers. Other than the bracelet, the only mods are a crystaltimes flat sapphire crystal (same dimensions as stock) and a L.C.B.I. ceramic bezel insert in the darker blue with MM300 font (no longer available, sadly).
> 
> Sapphire crystals and ceramic bezels are so common now in comparably priced boutique divers, it's a shame that Seiko doesn't offer more of them.
> 
> View attachment 12960227


Agreed. I did something similar with a 007. adding a Crystaltimes domed sapphire crystal with blue A.R coating and a lumed sapphire bezel from Bluebird Dives. cost for both was less than $90, and to my mind, they add the finishing touches to a classic. As you say, what Seiko ought to be doing....


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Sbdc0031

Modded

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Blue Turtle...


----------



## milligan (Jul 7, 2017)

Seiko-Dagaz


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Pure contrast.


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

It seemed to me to be on topic









Inviato dal mio vernee_M5 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

runSeiko said:


> It seemed to me to be on topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one!

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SKX, OSC bezel, Dagaz dial + hands, blasted case...


----------



## fray92 (Mar 1, 2017)

From top to bottom:
- Sumo mod MM300 with Red text & Red triangle
- Sumo mod Rolex Batman bezel, Grand Seiko hands, and Milgauss second hand
- Sumo mod Tudor Black Bay and Yacht-Master bezel
- SARB033/035 mod Rolex Explorer


----------



## brianwsch (Sep 16, 2016)

and this one is done! 
what to do next


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

Not Your Typical MOD but I'll start off with this one.

SRPB051 Black Samurai
SNM011 Black Samurai Waffle Dial (Stainless Steel Variant) 
SBDA Ti Samurai Handset


----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

SKX 009

SKX 009 Base
7s26c Movement
009 Dial
Crystaltimes CT037 Blue AR DD Sapphire
DLW Mixed Handset:
Mercedes Hour and Seconds Hand
Mil Spec Hour Hand
Factory Bezel Insert on a Murphy's Coin Edge Bezel
Strapcode Super 3D Jubilee Bracelet


----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

SKX 62MAS

SKX 7s26 0020 Case
NH36 Movement
Aftermarket Crown/Stem
eBay Sourced Aftermarket 62MAS Dial and Handset
Murphy's Coin Edge Bezel
DLW Black Ceramic MM300 Font Insert
Crystaltimes CT043 Big Bubble Blue AR Sapphire
Strapcode Angus Jubilee Bracelet


----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

SRP 493 Pepsi Stargate II MOD

SRP 493 Blue Stargate II Base
NH36 Movement with White Day/Date Wheels
Blue Stargate II Dial
PADI Sumo Handset
PADI Sumo Chapter Ring
eBay Sourced Sumo Pepsi Bezel Insert
Seiko Factory Sumo Bezel
CT039 Blue AR DD Sapphire Crystal
Turtle Crown


----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

SRP 495 Black Stargate II

Simple Mod on this one, just installed a Purple AR Sapphire to Ditch the Cyclops.

SRP 495 Base
CT068 Purple AR High Flat Bezel Edge Sapphire Crystal


----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

SKX 323 White Knight Stargate MOD

SKX 7s26 0020 Case
7s26c Movement
SKZ 323 White Stargate Dial
Kontrolsports White Chapter Ring for SKX
Yobokies Long Samuari C3 Lume Handset
Crystaltimes CT037 Blue AR Double Dome Sapphire
Murphy's Bezel
DLW Ceramic Batman Insert for SKX
Strapcode Super Oyster Bracelet


----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

SZEN 006 White Night Monster

Gen 2 Monster Base Watch: SRP 307, 309, 313 Case and Bezel
4r36 Movement
Sumo Crown
SZEN 006 White Night Monster Dial
SRP 313 Hour and Min Hands
Baby Ice Monster Blue Arrow Seconds Hand
Crystaltimes CT056 Purple AR High DD Sapphire Crystal
Strapcode Super Engineer Bracelet


----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

SKX 779 Gen 1 Black Monster MOD

SKX 779 Black Monster
SRP 455/581 Blue Bezel


----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

SKX 047 MOD

7s26 0020 Case
NH36 Movement
Durate Crown and Stem
SARB 047 Trek Monster Dial
SRP A75 Prospex Land Handset
Crystaltimes Brushed SS Chapter Ring
Factory Crystal, Bezel and Insert
Strapcode Super Oyster Bracelet


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

Oh, a beauty!
The Sumo bezel is a direct swap or needs some tweaking?
Thank you



Brad Alford said:


> SRP 493 Pepsi Stargate II MOD
> 
> SRP 493 Blue Stargate II Base
> NH36 Movement with White Day/Date Wheels
> ...


----------



## jcartw20 (May 7, 2016)

ALPHA 56 said:


> Do you know this dial.
> 
> Sorry for the pics, the weather is .....................
> 
> ...


Which bracelet is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Recently did this, similar to the other SNZG above.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Will a 6309 7040 dial fit into an SKX013 case? Would I have to file off the tab at 2:00?
Pic borrowed from web:


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

tab needs to be clipped
dial feet too
date/day wont line up 

get an SRP dial


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> tab needs to be clipped
> dial feet too
> date/day wont line up
> 
> get an SRP dial


thanks for saving the headache! really wanted the suwa dial, but will settle for the prospex.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

studiompd said:


> thanks for saving the headache! really wanted the suwa dial, but will settle for the prospex.


you can put that dial in a Seiko 7548 it will drop right in

6309-7040/ 6309-7049 are 7548 compatible


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



jdmfetish said:


> you can put that dial in a Seiko 7548 it will drop right in
> 
> 6309-7040/ 6309-7049 are 7548 compatible


Thanks for that lead. Im really going after the sword at 12 on the turtle dials, but the old turtle, new turtle, and mini turtle won't work for me. The suwa is just the icing on the cake for me.

Edit: re-read your post, i get what your saying. Mid size cases are what works for me, hence the skx013. I'll look into the 7548 to see if it'll work for me.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



studiompd said:


> Thanks for that lead. Im really going after the sword at 12 on the turtle dials, but the old turtle, new turtle, and mini turtle won't work for me. The suwa is just the icing on the cake for me.
> 
> Edit: re-read your post, i get what your saying. Mid size cases are what works for me, hence the skx013. I'll look into the 7548 to see if it'll work for me.


the 7548 is basically same exterior dimension as skx007

the skx007 is larger than i prefer , i have the sxk013 too , 4r conversion, sapphire , GS hands, kanji day wheel


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



jdmfetish said:


> the 7548 is basically same exterior dimension as skx007
> 
> the skx007 is larger than i prefer , i have the sxk013 too , 4r conversion, sapphire , GS hands, kanji day wheel


Yep, i hear ya, i wish the skx007 worked for me, would made things a lot easier. Your mod soubds classy! I have a hacking seiko movement to pop into my skx013 when i have the time to make the conversion.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SKX, Blue FFF


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

SKX013 
Sapphire
4R
Kanji Day Wheel
GS H/M Hand, 013 S/ Hand


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

jdmfetish said:


> SKX013
> Sapphire
> 4R
> Kanji Day Wheel
> GS H/M Hand, 013 S/ Hand


excellent work. "Subtle" changes but keeps the skx013 character.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Apr 18, 2010)

ccmjd said:


> View attachment 12861727


These are awesome 3 unique pieces!


----------



## TrevortdogR (Apr 18, 2010)

Sakurama said:


> Gregor


Did anyone ever get any of these bezels?


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

TrevortdogR said:


> Did anyone ever get any of these bezels?


What bezel is that? Is it the Yobokies Big Grip? 
Thanks.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Apr 18, 2010)

Terry Lennox said:


> What bezel is that? Is it the Yobokies Big Grip?
> Thanks.


No, it's something the person posted he made and considered making and selling some.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Padi...


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

I want to chop the lugs and put a big crown on my 7s26-0050 case like I've seen people do on the larger 7s26-0040 case for a 62mas mod. Could I still use the crown/stem on an skx007 or will it need to be shorter like from an skx013?


----------



## TrevortdogR (Apr 18, 2010)

Single dome ar sapphire, bezel and bezel insert, hands & dial all done by yobokies, inexpensive mesh off ebay.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

samanator said:


> Since Gabe posted some of the ones we have collaborated on here are some more. Some Seiko some others:


Any info on this badboy as far as who did the mods, where to get parts?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TrevortdogR (Apr 18, 2010)

blueradish said:


> Any info on this badboy as far as who did the mods, where to get parts?


That's a cool mod!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

blueradish said:


> Any info on this badboy as far as who did the mods, where to get parts?


Not a Seiko. I believe it is a whole other watch brand.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

blueradish said:


> Any info on this badboy as far as who did the mods, where to get parts?


Not a Seiko. I believe it is a whole other watch brand.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Apr 18, 2010)

blueradish said:


> Any info on this badboy as far as who did the mods, where to get parts?


It's an RGM Sea 3 dive watch that was made before 2009. The case looks to be bead blasted as well as bezel, the hands are oem and just relumed as well as the dial from what I can see in links below that I have found. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/c3-sea-3-rgm-ultimate-dive-watch-forums-600m-diver-4348722.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-eot-rgm-sea3-400-dollars-231436.html


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

TrevortdogR said:


> It's an RGM Sea 3 dive watch that was made before 2009. The case looks to be bead blasted as well as bezel, the hands are oem and just relumed as well as the dial from what I can see in links below that I have found.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/c3-sea-3-rgm-ultimate-dive-watch-forums-600m-diver-4348722.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-eot-rgm-sea3-400-dollars-231436.html


Thanks for the detective work, appreciate it


----------



## TrevortdogR (Apr 18, 2010)

blueradish said:


> Thanks for the detective work, appreciate it


Your welcome!


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

timetellnnoob said:


> View attachment 12980159
> 
> 
> What watch strap is that?.....its cool.
> ...


What strap is that? It looks great and I'd like something like that as compared to the perlon I'm currently using.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

LARufCTR said:


> What strap is that? It looks great and I'd like something like that as compared to the perlon I'm currently using.


Iwantastrap.com


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod SKX399 On Jubilee








​


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Sea Turtle...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Samurai SRPB49 with Spb053 dial and limited Samurai Blue Lagoon bezel








Spork Turtle


----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

SKX 171 MOD

7s26-0020 Case 
NH36
SARB059 Crown
SKX 171 Dial
Sea Urchin H/M Hand
Sumo/MM300 Seconds Hand
Murphy's Coin Edge Bezel
DLW Ceramic Insert
Crystaltimes CT037 Blue AR DD Sapphire
Yobokies BoR Bracelet


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Tomgbw said:


> Samurai SRPB49 with Spb053 dial and limited Samurai Blue Lagoon bezel
> View attachment 12984313
> 
> 
> ...


That Samurai is cool....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice Samurai. Wonder where you obtained the parts.



Tomgbw said:


> Samurai SRPB49 with Spb053 dial and limited Samurai Blue Lagoon bezel
> View attachment 12984313


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Repeat, but better pics:
SRP777 TURTLE, SKX007 dial.... OSC bezel + Ghost Insert... OEM hands


----------



## Blakestar (Aug 28, 2016)

Here’s my newly modded skx


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

TagTime said:


> Nice Samurai. Wonder where you obtained the parts.


Www.watch-parts-plaza.com then choose the US flag on top ofbthe site


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Didn't know this site. Another question: when you replaced the bezel insert. Did you remove the whole bezel to get to the insert or did you remove the insert by prying it off with something sharp and thin?



Tomgbw said:


> Www.watch-parts-plaza.com then choose the US flag on top ofbthe site


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

I'll take a decent pic when I have some better light....but a re-modified SRP turtle I'm pretty happy with.

Love the new LCBI insert - impressed with the quality!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Repeat, but better pics:
> SRP777 TURTLE, SKX007 dial.... OSC bezel + Ghost Insert... OEM hands
> 
> View attachment 12987621
> ...


Subtle and classy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Every time I see this thread title I want to post photos of the moderators.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

*Post your mods here =>*

Small mod, but switched the insert of the SRPB51 for a blue ceramic insert from L.C.B.I.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Subtle and classy!


Aw, thank you Tom, I'm sure the ladies say the same about you - behind your back. :-!b-)


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Repeat, but better pics:
> SRP777 TURTLE, SKX007 dial.... OSC bezel + Ghost Insert... OEM hands
> 
> View attachment 12987621
> ...


One of the coolest mods. What are the hands from?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mcnabbanov said:


> One of the coolest mods. What are the hands from?


Stop it! You're embarrassing me!:-d
Thx for the kind words tho. b-) :-!

The hands were cannibalized from 3 different Seiko 5 models. SRP and... SNK? or SNKE? :think:


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Aw, thank you Tom, I'm sure the ladies say the same about you - behind your back. :-!b-)


They must say it quietly too!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> They must say it quietly too!!


I learned everything I (need to) know about English women from this video. :-!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

mcnabbanov said:


> One of the coolest mods. What are the hands from?


Hour and minute are from Seiko SNKK27/31, I have a set if you are interested...  The seconds hand probably from a Stargate...


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I learned everything I (need to) know about English women from this video. :-!


In real life, they are lot easier to annoy than that! If only it were that easy.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I need your help, what do you think about this leather strap ?

If you have a good idea please let me know, thanks.


----------



## fray92 (Mar 1, 2017)

Sumo Batman


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

Need some modification help but i don't want to start a new thread yet...

Anyone know if the crystal and chapter rings for the SRP563 and SNZG15 are interchangeable? Eyeball measuring tells me they are, but in the world of millimeters...

The SRP563 is going to become a main piece in my rotation, however the chapter rings lume is very weak compared to my SNZG15. Also I put a domed sapphire in my SNZG15 that I'd like to move over to the SRP563. The bezel has about the same amount of slope on it as the sapphire so it would flow perfectly.

Picture for reference. SNZG15 on the left.


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

Herewith a "triple mod" of a Seiko Sea Urchin (SNZF17):

- Yobokies plain chapter ring
- Dagaz snowflake hands
- DLW ceramic GMT bezel

As far as final cost was concerned (local work plus the parts), I could have bought the same original again ... but one "unique" version is much more to my liking.


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

double post


----------



## fray92 (Mar 1, 2017)

Sumo Black Bay Yacht-Master

The Purple AR Double Domed Sapphire Crystal does blend well with the deep chocolate dial


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Sprint Veloce said:


> I need your help, what do you think about this leather strap ?
> 
> If you have a good idea please let me know, thanks.


I prefer this racing leather strap :-! , very nice with the chequered bezel insert


----------



## Tommyt1777 (Sep 28, 2017)

Here are mine.

Snk809
double dome blue AR crystal
hands from dagaz
alpinist dial
barton nato strap
View attachment DSC00005.jpg


snzf17
snk809 dial
hands from dlw
double dome blue ar crystal
black chapter ring
black bezel insert from dlw
cheapestnatostraps nato strap
View attachment DSC00006.jpg


skx007
stargate dial
hands from snzf17
polished chapter ring from dlw
smooth bezel from seikostain
ruby red AR crystal from seikostain
cheapestnatostraps nato strap
View attachment DSC00011.jpg


View attachment DSC00020.jpg


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Good morning guys. I would like to change the bezel of my skx 007 with a gmt bezel. Which dimensions should I look? Will I just need to change the insert of bezel, right? 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Good morning guys. I would like to change the bezel of my skx 007 with a gmt bezel. Which dimensions should I look? Will I just need to change the insert of bezel, right?
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


Yes, just the bezel insert. DLW does a whole range for SKX007, check the link. I have the SNZF17 equivalent, happy with it.

https://www.dlwwatches.com/collecti...roducts/ceramic-bezel-inserts-dual-time-black


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Cold today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Vamospues said:


> Yes, just the bezel insert. DLW does a whole range for SKX007, check the link. I have the SNZF17 equivalent, happy with it.
> 
> https://www.dlwwatches.com/collecti...roducts/ceramic-bezel-inserts-dual-time-black


Many thanks, it looks a very nice bezel.

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

MATT1076 said:


> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Great combination of elements. The SOXA dials look so good on the Turtles. Well done.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Any one have any experience painting chapter rings? I need a flat black chapter ring for a 6309, and no such thing seems to exist anymore.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Green Turtle Mod


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Terry Lennox said:


> Great combination of elements. The SOXA dials look so good on the Turtles. Well done.


Thanks Terry!!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Condor97 said:


> Any one have any experience painting chapter rings? I need a flat black chapter ring for a 6309, and no such thing seems to exist anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I paint em all the time. Even metallic instead of buying new ones, works great. Any good krylon or whatever will work.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

skunkworks said:


> I paint em all the time. Even metallic instead of buying new ones, works great. Any good krylon or whatever will work.
> 
> Instagram: skunkworkswatches


Awesome thanks! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattaphysics (Jan 18, 2018)

Sprint Veloce said:


> I need your help, what do you think about this leather strap ?
> 
> If you have a good idea please let me know, thanks.


Wow that's awesome, where did you get that bezel? That looks sweet. Reminds me of Super Mario... The good old days

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

This Seiko 5 SNK809 (7S26-02J0) is modded for my wife who keeps complaining about my mods that are always lefties.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Mattaphysics said:


> Wow that's awesome, where did you get that bezel? That looks sweet. Reminds me of Super Mario... The good old days
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


Thank you !

The bezel come from EBay, Streetracer OSC insert

https://www.ebay.com/itm/THE-STREET...BALL-Z-07-R-/301981524090?hash=item464f80607a


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

*Post your mods here =>*

I know "homage" or borderline feiko is usually frowned upon here, but looks like Willard turtle reissue is not happening this year. So here's my poor mans moded Sharkey 6105 homage with a aftermarket dial.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



ffnc1020 said:


> I know "homage" or borderline feiko is usually frowned upon here, but looks like Willard turtle reissue is not happening this year. So here's my poor mans moded Sharkey 6105 homage with a aftermarket dial.


What hand set is that? Thanks.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Looks terrific. 
"Frowned?" Pay them no attention. Let them frown and cluck their tongues till Kingdom come. 
I modd'ed a few of these myself - and boy, are they fun to wear. :-!



ffnc1020 said:


> I know* "homage" or borderline feiko is usually frowned upon here*, but looks like Willard turtle reissue is not happening this year. So here's my poor mans moded Sharkey 6105 homage with a aftermarket dial.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SNKN model... Yobokies' Cap'n Cook dial + vintage hands...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 13000973


Let's say I find this watch and rub on it:









... and out comes a Genie that says "you may grant Chronopolis one wish".

I'd wish for you to have a _Watch Hands Making Machine_ - like a 3D printer that could read your mind and make all your handsy wishes come true.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Hory shet!
Is that a real lighter/watch that you own?
Che meraviglia!! I'd become a spy just to have a chance to use it.



cayabo said:


> Let's say I find this watch and rub on it:
> 
> View attachment 13001043
> 
> ...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Hory shet!
> Is that a real lighter/watch that you own?


I got tired of those Indiglo guys baggin on automatics... gotta have one of these if you're serious about lighting up around here:


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

The Baby Tuna is full stock


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

My first FFF mod - was going to sell it, but might keep it for a bit first!

Seiko (I can't remember what...) baton hands to look like the original FF and red second hand from, well, I can't remember where! But works with the red 55 on the dial.

Thinking a tropic strap or a perlon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> My first FFF mod - was going to sell it, but might keep it for a bit first!
> 
> Seiko (I can't remember what...) baton hands to look like the original FF and red second hand from, well, I can't remember where! But works with the red 55 on the dial.
> 
> ...


Looks badass, with a white stitch black sailcoth, look out!

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Mattaphysics (Jan 18, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Let's say I find this watch and rub on it:
> 
> View attachment 13001043
> 
> ...


Wait.... WTF? That's halarious. What else should there be on the spy watch?

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

skunkworks said:


> Looks badass, with a white stitch black sailcoth, look out!
> 
> Instagram: skunkworkswatches


Now....that is a solid suggestion! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Mattaphysics said:


> Wait.... WTF? That's halarious. What else should there be on the spy watch?
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


The one with the garrotte in it was cool. But if I could have any function on a spy watch, it would be the ability to produce a good sandwich on demand to avoid the hangry...and save hundreds of strangers from thinking I'm human detritus.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Terry Lennox said:


> What hand set is that? Thanks.


I reused the hands that comes with the Sharkey.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> Looks terrific.
> "Frowned?" Pay them no attention. Let them frown and cluck their tongues till Kingdom come.
> I modd'ed a few of these myself - and boy, are they fun to wear. :-!


Thanks! I do enjoy it quite a bit. Also the Sharkey oyster is surprisingly good for $20, and it has solid end links.


----------



## spleenandideal (Mar 11, 2018)

My first mod.
I did the yao dial a decade ago or so, and added sword hands at the same time.
Just recently I finally finished it by adding the chapter ring, a DD sapphire, coin edge bezel, and new insert.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> SNKN model... Yobokies' Cap'n Cook dial + vintage hands...
> 
> View attachment 13000971
> View attachment 13000973
> ...


Kinda diggin this dial, link please? couldnt find on google or harold's site


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

spleenandideal said:


> My first mod.
> I did the yao dial a decade ago or so, and added sword hands at the same time.
> Just recently I finally finished it by adding the chapter ring, a DD sapphire, coin edge bezel, and new insert.


Very smart!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

studiompd said:


> Kinda diggin this dial, link please? couldnt find on google or *harold's site*


It's practically impossible to NOT see it on his DIAL page.

http://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/library/Dial?sort=3&page=1

Photobucket


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> It's practically impossible to NOT see it on his DIAL page.
> 
> Photobucket


A blind man on a galloping horse and all that....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> It's practically impossible to NOT see it on his DIAL page.
> 
> Photobucket


Thanks!


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

My most recent work on my SNZG15... Domed sapphire and an old Seiko military dial. The dial is dirty and marked so this was really just to see what it'd look like without Seiko 5. I'll be getting the Dagaz miliary no date to put on it.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



ffnc1020 said:


> I know "homage" or borderline feiko is usually frowned upon here, but looks like Willard turtle reissue is not happening this year. So here's my poor mans moded Sharkey 6105 homage with a aftermarket dial.


I did the same but with the turtle SRP777. (Plus sapphire, new bezel and ceramic insert). It's one of my favorite mods ever.


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

SNXJ89K
Flat Sapphire Inner Blue AR
Kanji Day Wheel
Hadley Roma B&P 20mm President 
6105 C3 Handset


----------



## xbgen2 (Dec 26, 2006)

Seiko SRPA81J1
CT015 flat sapphire crystal from crystal times with blue AR coating
yobokies Sinn U1 rep dial and handset
all work done by Duarte at NEWW


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

With a great number of micros coming out with sapphire boxed crystals these days, does anyone know if there is one made for the SKX? I'm hoping for along the lines of the crystal on the Halios Seaforth, Tisell Vintage Sub, Manchester Watch Works Beluga Bristol Bay, F72 2017 Project, etc...? Not seeing anything besides domes and double domes from the usual suspects (Yobokies, DLW, Crystaltimes, Dagaz, etc...)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Interesting thought. I've wondered what a crystaltimes CT094 would look like with a normal beze insert - also he's just come out with a boxed crystal CT096 for the turtle ... so perhaps it's not far off? 


skyleth said:


> With a great number of micros coming out with sapphire boxed crystals these days, does anyone know if there is one made for the SKX? I'm hoping for along the lines of the crystal on the Halios Seaforth, Tisell Vintage Sub, Manchester Watch Works Beluga Bristol Bay, F72 2017 Project, etc...? Not seeing anything besides domes and double domes from the usual suspects (Yobokies, DLW, Crystaltimes, Dagaz, etc...)


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Poor man's Black Bay 36. SNKM53 base, filed the case so the sides goes under the bezel. Dagaz dial and hand set. Wish I know how and where to get a bigger crown.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Well, I tried to mod my SNKL09 today. All was fine until I tried to move the hour hand. It bent. So I got the hand puller and the puller broke, mangling the hand; and when I tried to use my fine pliers, they slipped, scratching the dial. A tragedy of errors.

Now I can't even get the hour hand "ring" (which is what is left) off the center post so I can start over. Auuuugh!!!

Anyone willing to try and remove this ring for me? I'll cover shipping and send you some other parts I have in payment!


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

humphrj said:


> Interesting thought. I've wondered what a crystaltimes CT094 would look like with a normal beze insert - also he's just come out with a boxed crystal CT096 for the turtle ... so perhaps it's not far off?


Oh! I'd never seen the CT96, yeah, would love to see that for a SKX. Or, maybe it's time for me to get a SRP...

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassline (Jan 30, 2011)

Just received this guy back from NEWW earlier this week, and I couldn't be happier with it. Obviously still in my honeymoon phase with it, but I kind of think it makes my Turtle take a back seat...

SNE107 with Murphy bezel and stock SKX007 insert. Decided to keep the stock hardlex crystal, and I'm very happy with that decision.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*

Can an nh35 meant for a 3 o clock Invicta work in an skx without clipping the dial feet? Also, with the stem from the 7s26 work on an nh35?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 12960841


Mind sharing details on this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Porterjrm said:


> Mind sharing details on this?


np! this particular watch been through several changes but in this instance, it basically starts with a stock SKX007. then swap in SKX171 dial, kanji day wheel (ebay) and yobokies second hand + bracelet. i've had these yobokies parts since 2011 =).

I like to think of it as a 'what if' of if they ever decided to do a "JDM" SKX diver. but it's basically your simplest kind of PMMM mod!


----------



## ShanRob (Feb 22, 2018)

My first ever attempt at modding - 6309 729a with a 6217 dial and black seiko bezel insert:









...which fell out because interference fit just doesn't cut it


----------



## DanaV (Mar 25, 2018)

Casio mdv106. Mvmt in new case.


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

After several time , found some parts in my box. The case I shown in another setup already. Hands and dial forgotten in box because the unholy lumen - to say it clear , more or less no lumen . Now I relumed and mixed those with a green bubble boy - all in one ended in a reanimated boxzombie . No doubt about the second hand - Seiko sumo


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*

Has anybody here used a 36mm oyster case for an eta 2824/miyota 8015?









If not, has anybody used a different oyster case for a build? I'm looking to do something for my wife. Preferably that can use an NH35 since I have one to spare.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Porterjrm said:


> Has anybody here used a 36mm oyster case for an eta 2824/miyota 8015?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are few up here and on the BSHT thread as well that us d similar cases.
But if you are after a Seiko movement; I would recommend to start with a Seiko 5; you can pay about 60$ for case and movement; ditch the dial and hands and use whatever you like instead.

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

Sterile dial TY2806 and Genta style case










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Not sure if this should be in the Seiko or Invicta mod thread :-d ... 8926OB with SKX007 dial & hands, OSC seconds hand, red triangle Submariner insert and Crystaltimes DD sapphire w/ Blue AR.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SKX009... w/ dark blue chapter ring. It's a re-do... repurposing an SNKL dial this time.
Dagaz "SOXA" insert, and hands, with bead blasted case.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13031227












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

My 1st ever mod 🙂

Double Dome w/Blue AR - Crystal Times
Mil Spec Hands - DLWWatches

Before:








After:








But the watch case got dented during the modding process 😞


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko no radiations Sports and Classic


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

carlowus said:


> Seiko no radiations Sports and Classic


Sweet !!

But where does one find these Lively dials?


----------



## nuru (Jan 15, 2012)

*SARX017 on SARX013 bracelet and with custom dauphine hands*

I have recently bough a SARX017, which I really liked, except for the hands. I decided to have them replaced with dauphine hands, but quickly found out that those were rare at more than 13 mm length. For the SARX, I needed about 15 mm for the minute hand and about 10 mm for the hour. I trawled the web far and wide for hands with these characteristics:


15/10 mm length 
0.9/1.5 mm axis holes 
dauphine style 
silver 
faceted 
lumed 
I could not find anything that fit all criteria. Finally, I settled for hands that fit all except the lume (which was not impressive on the original anyway), and bought them from Otto Frei.

In the meantime, I bought a SARX013 metal bracelet, which I considered more fitting with the sportier hands.

The letter from Otto Frei arrived in France rather quickly, and I took the hands and watch to my watch maker. He was skeptical at first whether it would fit, but today I could pick up the result. I am rather pleased:


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Sweet !!
> 
> But where does one find these Lively dials?


Thank you Tom, I actually have two for sale here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-no-radiation-dial-seiko-movements-4678615.html#post45737975


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: SARX017 on SARX013 bracelet and with custom dauphine hands*



nuru said:


> I have recently bough a SARX017, which I really liked, except for the hands. I decided to have them replaced with dauphine hands, but quickly found out that those were rare at more than 13 mm length. For the SARX, I needed about 15 mm for the minute hand and about 10 mm for the hour. I trawled the web far and wide for hands with these characteristics:
> 
> 
> 15/10 mm length
> ...


You could try with original SARB033 hands. I believe they are long enough and have a nice lume.


----------



## dt75 (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: SARX017 on SARX013 bracelet and with custom dauphine hands*



nuru said:


> I have recently bough a SARX017, which I really liked, except for the hands. I decided to have them replaced with dauphine hands, but quickly found out that those were rare at more than 13 mm length. For the SARX, I needed about 15 mm for the minute hand and about 10 mm for the hour. I trawled the web far and wide for hands with these characteristics:
> 
> 
> 15/10 mm length
> ...


Where did you get the bracelet? That thing is nice


----------



## Mattaphysics (Jan 18, 2018)

MorseCode.._.._.. said:


> Not sure if this should be in the Seiko or Invicta mod thread :-d ... 8926OB with SKX007 dial & hands, OSC seconds hand, red triangle Submariner insert and Crystaltimes DD sapphire w/ Blue AR.
> 
> View attachment 13031091


Where did you get that seconds hand from? I want one or ten

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Mattaphysics said:


> Where did you get that seconds hand from? I want one or ten
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


LOL, it is from One Second Closer / Dr Seikostain on eBay. He is out of Poland and has some really cool hands for Seiko and Bostok. This particular seconds hand comes in all steel, red tip, black tip etc...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

DocTone said:


> After several time , found some parts in my box. The case I shown in another setup already. Hands and dial forgotten in box because the unholy lumen - to say it clear , more or less no lumen . Now I relumed and mixed those with a green bubble boy - all in one ended in a reanimated boxzombie . No doubt about the second hand - Seiko sumo
> View attachment 13025087
> View attachment 13025091
> View attachment 13025093
> View attachment 13025095


 What is the watch to the left? It looks like a Tuna with Sumo dial and Baby Tuna hands. Would you mind posting a daytime pic of it?


----------



## nuru (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: SARX017 on SARX013 bracelet and with custom dauphine hands*



dt75 said:


> Where did you get the bracelet? That time is nice


Got it from watch-parts-plaza in the Netherlands.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*


















Snk809 
Polished case
Ofrei dial
Ofrei hands
Domed mineral crystal

I wish this dial came in Roman Numerals. This one's a gift, but I kinda want one to keep. I've got about $50 in it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



tennesseean_87 said:


> Snk809
> Polished case
> Ofrei dial
> Ofrei hands
> ...


That's brilliant. Was it plug and play? Or did you have to broach the hands or do anything to the dial other than snip any dial feet.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Just received from the watchmaker :

A stargate SKZ325 with modded bezel (Yobokies) and hands (62Mas style). The hands are maybe short and a bit green in comparison with the dial, but I like it anyway.









Next is my SPB051 with 62Mas style hands









And, at last, my SRP777 with a new Dial (SBDC027), new Crystal (CT096 Top Head from CT, no options), new bezel (OSC), and new hands (again 62MAS Style).
I have sourced the hand from several suppliers (Yobokies, Seiko parts and DAGAZ), and the pity is that I do not remember which are on the watches... (stupid me).

























The ring is not misaligned, it's the bezel wich was not at the right place when I took the photo.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

-779 Turtle

... as it was...









... as it is...









Double-dome sapphire, coin edge bezel, SS bezel insert all from Yobokies. Uncle Seiko strap.


----------



## Allenmay8 (Aug 29, 2016)

Here is my 013! Mods include:

- Crystaltimes Sapphire Blue AR Double Dome Crystal
- eBay Pepsi Bezel (DIY faded)
- Crown and Buckle Premium Navy NATO

Suggestions on what to do next?


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Work in progress


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SKX007 mod

Srpc25 dial
Black day/date
Tuna h/m hands
Superdome sapphire
Custom design "Miura" sloped bezel (taller than standard Murphy's)









@ valuewatchguy and mcnabbanov
Sorry my friends, I've seen just now your pics request of the skx mod with the white dial, magneto second hand and polished sloped bezel.
I've it redone with other parts that I still have so may be in the future I'll do it again :-!


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

SOXA


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Recraft Pilota oscuro...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SNZH60 -- gold bezel, transposed unto the SNZH57 case.
Dagaz insert and dial. Leftover hands.


----------



## tanbar (Jan 6, 2018)

First mod:

SKX013
DLW aviator dial
Yobokies bezel/bezel insert
MCWW steel chapter ring

Think I'm going to switch out the hands for something all white


----------



## mmi222 (Mar 4, 2018)

finished phase one of my first skx013 mod. took a bit of effort switching the movement out. only thing left is new hands and hopefully a different chapter ring.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

I made some tutorials on things like pressure testing and sizing bracelets properly. Will be adding more in the future and am open to suggestions on what to cover next!


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Next step in the mod project complete. 






















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

mmi222 said:


> finished phase one of my first skx013 mod. took a bit of effort switching the movement out. only thing left is new hands and hopefully a different chapter ring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Good job so far. I've not been able to source aftermarket chapter rings for a skx013 or any other mid-size case. Do you have any leads?


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Mods in my SKX:

- Coin edge bezel (yobokies)
- Engraved stainless steel bezel insert (yobokies)
- Kanji day wheel (yobokies)
- The katanakani one black+chrome second hand (one second closer)
- Super oyster bracelet (strapcode)


----------



## tanbar (Jan 6, 2018)

studiompd said:


> Good job so far. I've not been able to source aftermarket chapter rings for a skx013 or any other mid-size case. Do you have any leads?


Monster (skx779) chapter rings are the same size OD. Dagaz, yobokies,and motor city watch works have plain stainless and yobokies has a few colored.


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Next step in the mod project complete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where do you get that insert bezel? nice bezel insert


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

kaptenmlaar said:


> where do you get that insert bezel? nice bezel insert


It's an OEM Sarb061 bezel that I sourced from flea bay. The markings are etched into the solid metal bezel. It's a snug fit, but it does not click.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

to experienced modders - how many 3M double sided tape do you think is needed so that the insert is flushed to the crystal?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Latest poroject FFF military pilot


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

carlowus said:


> Latest poroject FFF military pilot


Nice one. Very well done!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

SKX023 project, temp hands while I decide what to put in there. Chopped the crown guards off to install a bigger crown but the one from an skx013 didn't fit (crown tube diameter smaller than crown). Any one know where I can source a big crown that would fit?


----------



## MacBain (Dec 4, 2017)

My mod so far:
- NH36 movement with manual wind and hacking function.
- Ceramic Insert from dlwatches.
- Double domed Blue AR crystal from crystaltimes.
- Jumbo TUNA Crown from dragonshroud
Ordered a wrong trident second hand, was supposed to get an all red, but got red and black and that look a bit to dark.
There is also a little "lip" on the bezel insert, is this supposed to sit flush?. I used some contact sement, don't know if it would be better with double sided tape?.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Almost there...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Latest Watch Project: "SAR-MIL"

This is my first attempt to work with a hacking/handwinding movement, and its my first attempt to build  a watch entirely from sourced parts, rather than buying a watch and modding it. For the Seiko Sarb fans,  this watch should reminder you of the Sarb061 that used the SKX case with the 6r15 movement. The  only difference is that I chose a different dial, chapter ring, and handset.

Specs: 
From Cousins UK: 
-NE15 (6r15) Hacking/Handwinding Movement  -Dial Holding Spacer 
-Crystal Gasket 
-Seiko SKX case

From Dagaz: 
-Domed Sapphire Crystal 
-Mil Dial w/Superluminova 
-Brushed Chapter Ring

From DLW Watches: 
-Custom Handset

From eBay: 
-Sarb 061 6r15 Crown/stem 
-Sarb 061 Bezel 
-Bond Nato Strap



























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

On Strapcode Jubilee...









On Watchadoo...


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Mason Delpino (Mar 3, 2015)

Lumed sapphire bezel, sapphire crystal, 4r36 movement, new hands and it’s on a Miltat jubilee.
More pics to follow, I hadn’t actually put the hands on yet or put the new movement in (the hands in this picture are just resting on the crystal).


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Latest Baltic Shield project, Seiko movement...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Hot dang ! So nice!
I have GOT to git me a Baltic to do one myself.



carlowus said:


> Latest Baltic Shield project, Seiko movement...


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

My first mod and I think it turned out pretty well...

SKX009
Stock 7s26 Movement
Stock 009 Dial
Yobokies Hands
CrystalTimes Blue AR Flat Crystal
CrystalTimes Smooth Bezel (Brushed)

Photos are terrible but I'll get some new ones soon:





































Some things I learned:

1. Check for dust. Once you've removed it all, check again. 
2. Take your time and do it right. It's easy to get excited and rush. That's when stuff gets broken. 
3. The seconds hand is a PITA. Breathe. 
4. Make sure your chapter ring is where you want it before you seat the crystal. Dammit. 
5. Have fun. And don't get discouraged. Parts can be replaced. Enjoy the process!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Looks great. I have that Yobokies hand set. Haven't used it yet but it's on deck for a mod.


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

Terry Lennox said:


> Looks great. I have that Yobokies hand set. Haven't used it yet but it's on deck for a mod.


Thanks friend! I like the hands a lot. I think the square format contrasts nicely with the rounded markers on the SKX dial. And they're a nice departure from the sword and arrow-style hands on a lot of watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Really like those sterile bezels. Makes those SKX's look like really beefy tool watches.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

Insert and Crystal are now flushed - thanks to 2 layers of 3M ;-)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Hot dang ! So nice!
> I have GOT to git me a Baltic to do one myself.


Thank you my friend, ceramic bezel, domed sapphire, Seiko movement, definitely worth considering...


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

Some proper photos of my first mod:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MacBain (Dec 4, 2017)

@cezwho Nice mod.
What kind of second hand is that?. Also how does the raised bezel crystal combo look from the side?, my crystal sits way lower without raising the bezel.


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

MacBain said:


> Nice mod.
> What kind of second hand is that?. Also how does the raised bezel crystal combo look from the side?, my crystal sits way lower without raising the bezel.


The handset is the Yobokies 1521 with Square Seconds Hand (there's also a version with a round "lollipop" on the seconds hand. Also, I went with a flat crystal for this mod and it's _almost _flush, but not quite. It's just a fraction of a mm lower. I actually have a different chapter ring on the way to me so I'll be swapping that out and will be popping the crystal when I do and will likely take another stab at seating the crystal as it's not completely perfect (but is just a HAIR of a mm off). Either way, this won't be perfectly flush, but the crystal also doesn't protrude from the top of the watch like a double dome crystal would.


----------



## ftxmwg (Feb 25, 2014)

SUMO & LCBI


----------



## earl.dieta (Aug 19, 2011)

SNZG13 with SRP031 dial.
Have new hands on their way from Dagaz but couldn't wait putting the new dial in.


----------



## stph_dexter (Jan 29, 2011)

SKX 007 mod:

Cerakote case
Patina dial
Sapphire crystal
custom color airbrush hand, insert marker and 5 minute increment marker chapter ring


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

Back case now has something printed on! 🙂


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

earl.dieta said:


> SNZG13 with SRP031 dial.
> Have new hands on their way from Dagaz but couldn't wait putting the new dial in.


I need this watch.


----------



## earl.dieta (Aug 19, 2011)

really happy with the turnout, funny thing is I won an actual SRP031 so might be listing the SNZG17 later on


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

My last work on a new Turtle








And on stargate


----------



## Mason Delpino (Mar 3, 2015)

First mod complete (sorta)!


----------



## Mason Delpino (Mar 3, 2015)

Has a Roman numeral/English date wheel, and the watch is the rarer SKX171 variant (applied indices)


----------



## Mason Delpino (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm very happy with the way it turned out


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

The latest iteration of my PADI:


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

earl.dieta said:


> SNZG13 with SRP031 dial.
> Have new hands on their way from Dagaz but couldn't wait putting the new dial in.


That looks awesome. I had considered getting one of those a couple of years ago to swap dial and hands but didn't see anything at the time that grabbed me. 
This just works. Some other pilot-y hands would look good as well, I think.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mason Delpino said:


> I'm very happy with the way it turned out


Is that a yobokies bezel?


----------



## mmi222 (Mar 4, 2018)

finally finished my skx013 mod

nh36 movement
sapphire dome crystal
mil spec hands
lumed ceramic bezel insert
black kanji day/date wheel
brushed steel chapter ring (seiko monster from dagaz)









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Soxa mod on MN Mirage.
dP


----------



## earl.dieta (Aug 19, 2011)

nolte said:


> That looks awesome. I had considered getting one of those a couple of years ago to swap dial and hands but didn't see anything at the time that grabbed me.
> This just works. Some other pilot-y hands would look good as well, I think.


thanks! the Sinn type of dial looks great on the SNZG, lumed numbers would be great but not a deal breaker as the chapter ring on the SNZG glows already in the dark.
Have an actual SRP031 on its way so looking forward comparing the two.
the hands on their way are sword type one.

Keeping my eye open for the SRPA71-75 dials though as those are lumed, I regret not buying one when I saw one listed few days ago.


----------



## Mason Delpino (Mar 3, 2015)

laff79 said:


> Is that a yobokies bezel?


 It's a BluebirdDives lumed sapphire bezel!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SNZH _ripoff (that's right, I said it!) _of BP's Aqua-Lung, Fifty Fathoms, "No Radiation" -- Yobokies insert and hands. 'Lively' Dial.
Hey-yull naw I ain't payin' no mafaggin' 16K for this jive. See the ad below.


----------



## Allgshock (Jun 24, 2011)

In process .... at the moment yobokies dial and hands. Earring: insert, blue chapter ring and crystal domed....










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## vinataba (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SumoMod


----------



## Mattaphysics (Jan 18, 2018)

stph_dexter said:


> SKX 007 mod:
> 
> Cerakote case
> Patina dial
> ...


Where'd you get those hands. Whoever did them is an amazing craftsman

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I'd gamble that the OP did it. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## requiemjp (Jun 24, 2017)

For me and my wife


----------



## mistikalsunshine (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi guys, 
I'm completely a newbie for this game, did some research here and just like to ask you experts before doing anything wrong.
I like turtle but have a smaller wrist(6.5") so I bought a mini turtle instead, the newer style indices is not my favorite, and would like to swap a dial. I'm having my eyes on a Sumo or Shogun dial. 
1.My understanding is that as long as the diameter is identical (28.3mm), dials for 6R15(sumo/shogun) and 4R35(mini turtle) are interchangeable (Same crown position dial is a directly swap, different crown position needs to cut the dial feet and use dial dots)
so in my case, the shogun dial(3 o'clock) should be a directly swap is that correct? 
2. does 4R35 also take 6r15 hands? 
3. anyone knows any brushed SS chapter ring can be installed on mini turtle?
Thank you all in advance and apology if my questions had been covered or shouldn't ask here.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

SNZH, dagaz dial and hands, blasted case. Thinking about swapping in a stock dimensions saphire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

mistikalsunshine said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm completely a newbie for this game, did some research here and just like to ask you experts before doing anything wrong.
> I like turtle but have a smaller wrist(6.5") so I bought a mini turtle instead, the newer style indices is not my favorite, and would like to swap a dial. I'm having my eyes on a Sumo or Shogun dial.
> 1.My understanding is that as long as the diameter is identical (28.3mm), dials for 6R15(sumo/shogun) and 4R35(mini turtle) are interchangeable (Same crown position dial is a directly swap, different crown position needs to cut the dial feet and use dial dots)
> ...


All Seiko automatic watch hands should be interchangeable. Quartz hands are not (BFK, etc.).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

I really like that dial.



dino8791 said:


> SNZH, dagaz dial and hands, blasted case. Thinking about swapping in a stock dimensions saphire
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Got this SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod today








​


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words on my Sumo Steel Mod. Here are some more pictures *and* some pics of another Sumo mod with MM300 parts
























And the other one
























Modding parts Sumo Steel: hands original Seiko from MM300, watch-parts-plaza / double domed sapphire blue coated, crystaltimes / Steel bezel insert, Yobokies / second hand Leather strap, Geo-strap

modding parts MM Sumo: Dial and Hands original Seiko, watch-parts-plaza / double domed sapphire blue coated, crystaltimes / original SBDC027 Sumo LE bezel insert, watch-parts-plaza


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

mistikalsunshine said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm completely a newbie for this game, did some research here and just like to ask you experts before doing anything wrong.
> I like turtle but have a smaller wrist(6.5") so I bought a mini turtle instead, the newer style indices is not my favorite, and would like to swap a dial. I'm having my eyes on a Sumo or Shogun dial.
> 1.My understanding is that as long as the diameter is identical (28.3mm), dials for 6R15(sumo/shogun) and 4R35(mini turtle) are interchangeable (Same crown position dial is a directly swap, different crown position needs to cut the dial feet and use dial dots)
> ...


I don't think anyone makes chapter rings for those yet, but don't buy chapter rings. Get some satin metallic spray paint, and re use the original. I do it all the time, they come out great.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

i think my "SKUMO" mod is finally complete..


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Tomgbw said:


> View attachment 13095387


That's just beautiful mate, very nice mod.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

@hasto092: thanks mate! I love the MM300 but its to small for me. The Sumo has the perfect size in diameter and height for me.


----------



## mistikalsunshine (Jun 1, 2013)

brilliant idea! tks


skunkworks said:


> I don't think anyone makes chapter rings for those yet, but don't buy chapter rings. Get some satin metallic spray paint, and re use the original. I do it all the time, they come out great.
> 
> Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Some SRP model I nicknamed the "Iron Cross"...
Using leftover SNZH blue dial + hands


----------



## wolfy (Apr 29, 2018)

I recently picked up a used Sumo SBDC 001 on eBay and had it modded by Chris Bridges of Fort Worth, TX (*[email protected]*). The "Sumo MK2 Stealth" ceramic bezel insert and double dome sapphire are from _dlwwatches.com_


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Tomgbw said:


> @hasto092: thanks mate! I love the MM300 but its to small for me. The Sumo has the perfect size in diameter and height for me.


You may have just saved me $2,000!!


----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

SNZF17 "Sea Urchin" Sea Wolf MOD
Yobokies Trinity Date Dial
Dagaz Agent H/M Hands
SNZH Seconds Hand
DLW Ceramic Bezel Insert
CT037 Blue AR DD Sapphire
No Chapter Ring
Strapcode Super Oyster Bracelet


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I have an SRP773 chapter ring on the way, but I don't think I'll be needing it.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Skx011 w/ brushed gold chapter ring. Missing lume pip, any ideas without replacing bezel insert. I like the factory insert









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SCUBAPRO 7002 Mod.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

dino8791 said:


> Skx011 w/ brushed gold chapter ring. *Missing lume pip, any ideas without replacing bezel insert*. I like the factory insert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lume powder mixed with rubber cement as the binder. Roll it into a ball and then just press it into the hole and smooth out with a credit card.


----------



## OCDetails (Jan 16, 2009)

Here's my mod. Sorry for pictures being sideways. Not sure why they always do that. I guess I'll have to stop taking watch pictures in portrait mode.

Started as an SNZG. Replaced dial with Dagaz Fifty Five Fathoms dial. I kept the original hands because I liked the red hand contrast. Upgraded crystal to domed AR coated sapphire. Changed the blue canvas strap to a distressed brown leather strap. Then I polished the case because the model I had was a sort of bead blasted grey. The back was polished and between the lugs was polished, but the rest was grey. Not sure what Seiko was thinking on that one... Anyway, I topped it off by replacing the 7s36 movement with an NH35 from an Invicta so that now I have hand winding and hacking on it. I can't think of anything else I could change on this watch. The chapter ring is kind of a permanent feature inside the case, so I left that alone, but really it is just that, the hands, and the case that are original. Everything else got switched out.  I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Nice! SNZG models look great with a domed sapphire. Even better with a movement upgrade 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xbgen2 (Dec 26, 2006)

Just back from Duarte again! third time modified...so far i like this combo the best....

SRP453 hand set
SRP493 dial
CT015 flat AR sapphire crystal


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle Mod today
















Parts: Black SBDC031 Sumo dial, watch-parts-plaza / original Seiko Alpinist SARB061 hands, watch-parts-plaza / second hand from Turtle with customized red tip / double domed sapphire with blue AR coating, crystaltimes / ceramic bezel insert, DLW


----------



## WRXtranceformed (Nov 16, 2014)

Project "Perfect Patina Pepsi", just completed! Build thread here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/anot...tage-skx009-perfect-patina-pepsi-4698511.html










































































More shots of this one and my other mods in my Instagram feed: https://www.instagram.com/watchmodperfect/


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

WRXtranceformed said:


> Project "Perfect Patina Pepsi", just completed! Build thread here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/anot...tage-skx009-perfect-patina-pepsi-4698511.html
> 
> ...


Hey, great mod. Where's the bezel insert from please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I love my SCUBAPRO 7002 Navy Blue


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

I wanted sth simple, and easy to wear in any conditions.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WRXtranceformed (Nov 16, 2014)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Hey, great mod. Where's the bezel insert from please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's from One.Second.Closer. You can order it directly from his site: https://one-second-closer.com/shop/...bezel-insert-for-seiko-skx-007-vostok-z-10-b/


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

My latest, I've had it for a few days and it's already a staple.

Seiko 5 case, 38mm with 20mm lugs, Dagaz dial, Yobokies hands.

Special shout out to @rbesass, who bailed me out when I totally mangled the first hands and dial I bought. Thanks again, Randy!!!


----------



## larzbrah (Aug 3, 2017)

SKX007 with srp777 dial hands skx173 seconds hand, 4r36 mvmt, ahw crown. Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

OSC bezel, OSC insert, Beads of Rice bracelet


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO Scubapro Custom ;-)


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My lovely 7002 Monaco !


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Pretty bright lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haris007 (Jul 25, 2015)

My Seiko skx007 stealth mod


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

My TST with a flat clear crystal, a big improvement in clarity over the domed blue AR that was originally on it.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SKX Mod vintage PRO 300-G style


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Still in love with this Turtle Mod


----------



## strodda (Oct 13, 2011)

Haris007 said:


> My Seiko skx007 stealth mod


What crystal is that?


----------



## strodda (Oct 13, 2011)

Thinking about swapping to a black sunburst dial, but I do like it the way it is for now.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Restored 1994 SEIKO 7T34, very clean chronograph


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Might try a different chapter ring, I'm on the fence









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

dino8791 said:


> Might try a different chapter ring, I'm on the fence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the chapter ring! Love the bezel insert too - but maybe just not together as the most killer combo? A stealth black ceramic would look awesome with that mod!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCDetails (Jan 16, 2009)

Just finished my FFF mod on an SNZH53. Domed AR sapphire, distressed leather strap, and new NH35 movement. You can get those movements for $35, so I've stopped even buying Invictas and harvesting them out. It's easier to just buy the movement that comes with a stem and go from there. Anyway, I think this is probably the sharpest looking watch I've ever seen. I thought the dial looked good in the SNZG I had it in before, but it definitely looks best in this one. I've got a matching bezel on order from Dagaz and I'm looking forward to seeing how that looks. Should take this from awesome to even more awesome! But even the factory bezel is pretty damn sweet. I highly recommend this mod to anyone who wants to try one. It's a keeper for sure!

I took the SNZH53 dial and movement out and put it in the SNZG case with a blue silicone strap with white stitching. I love the hands on that dial! I accidentally bent the second hand while moving the movement, so I swapped out the second hand with one I had lying around, but that's ok. The original second hand really was a better match though. I started out with a watch I really liked (SNZG with the NH35, domed sapphire, and FFF dial) and when I swapped the dials I ended up with a watch I liked even better and a really awesome Fifty Five Fathoms homage! No way I've got the ten grand the original Blancpain is worth, but man... I can't imagine it looking any better on my wrist.


----------



## OCDetails (Jan 16, 2009)

Threw an SNZG dial into an Invicta 8926 case. I didn't have an NH35 with black wheels, so it is just running on a 7s26 with the crown at 3:00. Removed the cyclops, of course. Not a bad look for this dial I think. I need to get an SNZG17 dial that is lumed. The only lume on this watch is in the hands, but not a big deal. A lot of the Seiko dials aren't lumed, so it's not a deal breaker.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Tomgbw said:


> Still in love with this Turtle Mod
> View attachment 13119801
> 
> 
> View attachment 13119805


That is [email protected]@$$!!!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

[email protected]$ ***** !


----------



## nobags (Feb 16, 2009)

Just bought the 007 brand new and did the mods before I even wore it. Knurled bezel, domed Sapphire,blue chapter ring bezel insert and new hands. Someone's gonna own this brand new unworn one soon as it's going on the auction site so I can build another one!!!!!


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Looks like Crystaltimes will have some triple gasket crowns for sale in a few days. They look pretty good on IG.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

All Seiko SKX modders, which coin edge bezel do you have, any things that you like or don't like? What made you choose it over a different brand?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

My latest project...


----------



## c3powil (Mar 10, 2018)

Here's my mod. Hands and dial curtesy of carlowus.


----------



## strodda (Oct 13, 2011)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> All Seiko SKX modders, which coin edge bezel do you have, any things that you like or don't like? What made you choose it over a different brand?


I bought one from Dr Seiko on eBay. I like it because the counter edge covers the entire edge of the bezel. The crystaltime one is nice too, it's all personal preference.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

strodda said:


> I bought one from Dr Seiko on eBay. I like it because the counter edge covers the entire edge of the bezel. The crystaltime one is nice too, it's all personal preference.


How does the ratcheting feel compared to the original bezel?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

c3powil said:


> Here's my mod. Hands and dial curtesy of carlowus.
> View attachment 13130589
> 
> 
> View attachment 13130595


Wow, that came out really nice.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

c3powil said:


> Here's my mod. Hands and dial curtesy of carlowus.
> View attachment 13130589
> 
> 
> View attachment 13130595


Wow, that came out really nice.


----------



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)

Just got this one back from the shop. It started life as a FiftyFour 62mas homage. Because it already had a Seiko movement, the dial and hands were plug and play. Really happy with it because it maintains the original vintage size and shape. Have not decided if I will go with a Seiko crown.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SKZ "CROSS BONES Frankenmon" ... flat blasted... w/ new hands and strap (damn the dust!!!)

Crown @ 9:45


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Waiting on orange rubber


----------



## strodda (Oct 13, 2011)

spdu4ia said:


> Waiting on orange rubber


Very nice! Its a 007 x PO x Shark. Orange rubber will be a nice touch too.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Skx Bund


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Next step is coin edge bezel. Can't decide should I go with black insert or blue (but not this stock seiko). Really can't belive that no one has made orange insert for turtle. I like colours so since the only orange part is second hand I will go with better orange strap, probably Borealis since Obris Morgan is not for my girly wrist (lack of holes) and Boneto is very different shade of orange (hand is something like fluo orange).








Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

This is gonna be good!!!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

***** Jones said:


> This is gonna be good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Anyone have a good looking OEM second hand with red on it somewhere?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SBDC001 as Big Marinemaster Mod


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

***** Jones said:


> Anyone have a good looking OEM second hand with red on it somewhere?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Hey *****,
Did this on my own
Red tip on the second hand


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Tomgbw said:


> Hey *****,
> Did this on my own
> Red tip on the second hand
> View attachment 13133917


That looks great with the three colors. I'm going to have to steal that...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Tomgbw said:


> SBDC001 as Big Marinemaster Mod
> View attachment 13133857
> 
> 
> View attachment 13133859


I'm going to have to steal that too! Did you get those parts from eBay? Details please.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi *****
Dial, hands and Bezel are from watch-parts-plaza. Double domed sapphire is from crystaltimes.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi *****
Dial, hands and Bezel are from watch-parts-plaza. Double domed sapphire is from crystaltimes.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



pekshn89 said:


> Next step is coin edge bezel. Can't decide should I go with black insert or blue (but not this stock seiko). Really can't belive that no one has made orange insert for turtle.


PO style 

I think he used to do a 'classic' orange bezel, or maybe he's just out right now... or maybe they were for 007. but yea, orange pickin's are slim. I think there are 2 other orange options he has. just for me none of them look good (I like the classic Seiko insert pattern)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



timetellinnoob said:


> PO style
> 
> I think he used to do a 'classic' orange bezel, or maybe he's just out right now... or maybe they were for 007. but yea, orange pickin's are slim. I think there are 2 other orange options he has. just for me none of them look good (I like the classic Seiko insert pattern)


aww cripes, i was looking at the other orange ones, i could have swore it said ORANGE but apparently i'm colorblind and the one i linked is red. why couldn't i have noticed this before i posted?? I DON'T KNOW!! =)


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Yeah I have seen it, but no orange...there is orange for skx (scandi one), I have sent message to seller via ebay and facebook are there any plans for orange insert for turtle but no response. I asked the same yobokies and dagaz, dagaz replied "No"....

Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Seiko SPB051 with the 19 mm Waffle SLA017 Rubber Strap

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle Spork today


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



Tomgbw said:


> View attachment 13137083


Wow! 

If someone across the room asks what time it is, you can just show them your watch.  They will be able to read it from there! :-!

- Thomas

.


----------



## earl.dieta (Aug 19, 2011)

Tomgbw said:


> Turtle Spork today
> View attachment 13137083


nice, been looking for an SRP043 dial for a while, where did you find one?
interesting idea rotating the case so that the crown is at 10o'clock

My Sea urchin finally came in, quickly changed the dial









still debating changing the bezel.


----------



## stph_dexter (Jan 29, 2011)

SRP777 cerakote in magpul green


----------



## stph_dexter (Jan 29, 2011)

BLOOMO Mod


----------



## Imperator77 (Jan 14, 2018)

My first attempt at modding.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

stph_dexter said:


> BLOOMO Mod


That looks pretty good! How did you do it? How does it affect the lume?


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

stph_dexter said:


> BLOOMO Mod


That looks pretty good! How did you do it? How does it affect the lume?


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Black before and now it's green.

The date disappeared (fortunately) and the caseback is not see through anymore (fortunately).









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Allgshock (Jun 24, 2011)

007....










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Tomgbw said:


> Turtle Spork today
> View attachment 13137083


that is super hot, wowza. Any difficulties in the dial matching up with the turtle movement and case?


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Tomgbw said:


> Turtle Spork today
> View attachment 13137083


To echo others.... Wow! Great mod. It really deserves a 'single' nickname, though.

Turtle Spork = Spurtle, Sportle, Tork, Turk...


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



wwarren said:


> Turtle Spork = Spurtle, Sportle, Tork, Turk...


*Sporkle!* :-d

"Sporkle, sporkle, little star. How we wonder what you are." ;-)

- Thomas

.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

US president had me wearing this for nearly a week straight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

tennesseean_87 said:


> US president had me wearing this for nearly a week straight.


get away from him man, even the president can't force you to wear a watch! ;p


----------



## stph_dexter (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks 
Lume still glow strong, thought theres slight effect on the heavier edge


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Pretty basic mods but I really like how they fit together.

- Yobokies coin edge bezel
- Yobokies engraved stainless steel bezel insert
- Yobokies kanji day wheel
- Crafter blue black rubber strap


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> that is super hot, wowza. Any difficulties in the dial matching up with the turtle movement and case?


Hey - yes the window for the date is not aligned with the Turtle. But turning the case with crown at 11 o clock works


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Wow!
> 
> ...


Thanks Thomas


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

Haven't posted in a while.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

That is the ultimate! Where did you get the mickey face and hands??



vwguy60 said:


> Haven't posted in a while.
> 
> View attachment 13143039
> 
> ...


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> US president had me wearing this for nearly a week straight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. What dial is this? Thanks.


----------



## maaashowluvwach (Jan 18, 2017)

*Post your mods here =>*

My very first and second attempt at modding after read through numerous posts and watched tons of videos. The first attempt went smoothly and relatively easy.









The second attempt, not so much. Definitely learned a lot from these two mods.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Excellent donor cases! I really like micro divisions - they just add so much to the dial. 
I have one from the same series as the one on the right.























maaashowluvwach said:


>


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

Tom,

Here is the post I made several years ago:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/mickey-mouse-diver-project-935047.html


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Sumo Steel


----------



## earl.dieta (Aug 19, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



maaashowluvwach said:


> My very first and second attempt at modding after read through numerous posts and watched tons of videos. The first attempt went smoothly and relatively easy.
> The second attempt, not so much. Definitely learned a lot from these two mods.
> 
> 
> ...


nice mod, definitely something that I would like to have on my collection.
what watch was it originally and dial that you used?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



maaashowluvwach said:


>


Is that a SARB033 case?


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> Excellent donor cases! I really like micro divisions - they just add so much to the dial.
> I have one from the same series as the one on the right.
> 
> View attachment 13144439
> ...


Where is that white Seiko 5 dial from?

Nice!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



timetellinnoob said:


> get away from him man, even the president can't force you to wear a watch! ;p


Ha. US=Uncle Seiko, if that wasn't clear. I didn't think about how the context would indicate United States.



Terry Lennox said:


> Looks great. What dial is this? Thanks.


Baby tuna srp637. Thanks!



steinercat said:


> Where is that white Seiko 5 dial from?
> 
> Nice!


Snk369

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maaashowluvwach (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



earl.dieta said:


> nice mod, definitely something that I would like to have on my collection.
> what watch was it originally and dial that you used?


Thanks! The case was from SARY057 and the dial was from SRP441.



RotorRonin said:


> Is that a SARB033 case?


The case was from SARY057.

I can't take credit for coming up with this mod. I first saw a video from Average Bros (here: 



) who came up with the idea. I immediately fell in love with the look. I always wanted to do a Rolex Explorer looking mod, but I want to use the Seiko original dial if possible. This offers the perfect combination for me. However, I did go with a different handset and also replaced the original crystal with a low double domed sapphire with blue AR. I really like how it turned out.


----------



## maaashowluvwach (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



earl.dieta said:


> nice mod, definitely something that I would like to have on my collection.
> what watch was it originally and dial that you used?


Thanks! The case was from SARY057 and the dial was from SRP441.



RotorRonin said:


> Is that a SARB033 case?


The case was from SARY057.

I can't take credit for coming up with this mod. I first saw a video from Average Bros (here: 



) who came up with the idea. I immediately fell in love with the look. I always wanted to do a Rolex Explorer looking mod, but I want to use the Seiko original dial if possible. This offers the perfect combination for me. However, I did go with a different handset and also replaced the original crystal with a low double domed sapphire with blue AR. I really like how it turned out.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



steinercat said:


> Where is that white Seiko 5 dial from?
> 
> Nice!


Glad you like it.

I think it was an SNK model. or one of the variants SNK(x)...


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

The only modded watch I actually bought and didn't mod myself.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Got ambitious with this SKX

Hands, bezel and sapphire crystal all from Dr. Seikostain.
Lumed ceramic bezel insert from L.C.B.I.

The mod you don't see: Hacking and hand-winding NH 36A movement


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

This one has gone thru so many different variations, but it's back to normal save the sapphire crystal and bleached insert. I may change the crystal to a flat one, but otherwise it'll live like this for now. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earl.dieta (Aug 19, 2011)

new second hand finally arrived, was finally motivated to open the SNZG13 up and put in the new hand. 
might keep the hour and minute hand stock as it makes reading time much easier. thought about putting sword hands but to me it might ruin the look


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Scuba 7002 Racing


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Tunokies strikes his magic again!









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Just sold this one:


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Tunokies strikes his magic again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks great. What handset? I always loved the Sumo dial, but something about the Sumo handset on the SKX always made it look too sumo for me without the case shape and bezel to back it up. This to me is a perfect blend of Sumo and SKX. Just curious if you only used a Sumo second hand with stock SKX hands or Turtle hands. Not sure if there is actually a difference. I have heard lume is stronger on turtle hands but not certain.


----------



## maaashowluvwach (Jan 18, 2017)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Tunokies strikes his magic again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting and fun looking nato strap you have paired with that watch. Liking the look of that combination.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

SKX ScubaPro mod with 4r36


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Thanks, it's skx hands with sumo second hand, lume matches up nicely in colour


biscuit141 said:


> This looks great. What handset? I always loved the Sumo dial, but something about the Sumo handset on the SKX always made it look too sumo for me without the case shape and bezel to back it up. This to me is a perfect blend of Sumo and SKX. Just curious if you only used a Sumo second hand with stock SKX hands or Turtle hands. Not sure if there is actually a difference. I have heard lume is stronger on turtle hands but not certain.


Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub1680 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Lawatson123 (May 22, 2018)

My first mod:
SNK805
Polished bezel and case sides
Stock dial
CT063 Low DD Blue AR Sapphire crystal
DLW Mercedes Hands (Silver h&m, orange s)
WatchGecko original bond nato strap

Thanks for all the inspirations, tips and tricks, watchuseek community! Already hooked on modding! SKX013 in the works!


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

My first and my most recent mods










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

pascs said:


> My TST with a flat clear crystal, a big improvement in clarity over the domed blue AR that was originally on it.
> 
> View attachment 13118489


That's just perfect. I'd love to have this exact combo! Killer stuff. What do I need to build one that looks just like that?


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawatson123 (May 22, 2018)

Last parts coincidentally came in today for my SKX013 mod. Here it is. I'm very pleased with how it turned out, but would love some strap suggestions as well as a good coin edge bezel.

Edit:
----
SKX013
NH36 movement
Stock bezel
LCBI PO bezel insert
Black date wheel
Ajuicet Sunburst black dial
DLW OSM h&m
DLW Mercedes s
CT82 Double domed BAR crystal
----


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Lawatson123 said:


> ... would love some strap suggestions.


The lug-holes are quite low in the SKX013 - this makes natos and the stock bracelet fit well, but 2-piece straps leave a large step-down of exposed lug.

The solution would be to drill a second set of holes up higher (a la Oscar and Oak), and I would like to see someone do this.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Lawatson123 said:


> Last parts coincidentally came in today for my SKX013 mod. Here it is. I'm very pleased with how it turned out, but would love some strap suggestions as well as a good coin edge bezel.


Very nice, where did the handset and dial come from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawatson123 (May 22, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Lawatson123 said:
> 
> 
> > ... would love some strap suggestions.
> ...


Love the idea, but sounds a little over my head. Did Oskar and Oak mod an skx013 that way?


----------



## Lawatson123 (May 22, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> Lawatson123 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, where did the handset and dial come from?
> ...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Lawatson123 said:


> Love the idea, but sounds a little over my head. Did Oskar and Oak mod an skx013 that way?


The Oak and Oscar watch company makes their watches with 2 sets of lug holes:


----------



## Lawatson123 (May 22, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Lawatson123 said:
> 
> 
> > Love the idea, but sounds a little over my head. Did Oskar and Oak mod an skx013 that way?
> ...


Ah... Very cool.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Negakinu said:


> That's just perfect. I'd love to have this exact combo! Killer stuff. What do I need to build one that looks just like that?


Thanks. Not too difficult to recreate but probably a little expensive. Mine is a 6309 TST case, coin edge bezel, 7548 movement, black day/date wheels, 7C46 1000m dial and Darth Tuna hands, but you could achieve the same with a 7C46 SBBN031, 1000m Tuna dial and Darth Tuna hands.

I'm going to be stripping mine down this week and putting it into a 7C46-7010 case which I picked up recently, will look pretty much the same but with a new 7C46 movement and hands


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

SNX993 mod, got this brown leather strap recently. i realized too late i had the day/date wrong on these after I took them, heh.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*

SARB061 dial, 62MAS hands and sapphire double-dome on US Tropic.

Was going for a field/beater and already had the dial.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



steinercat said:


> Stargate II dial, 62MAS hands and sapphire double-dome on US Tropic.
> 
> Was going for a field/beater and already had the dial.


SARB dial? tis no stargate dial!


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



timetellinnoob said:


> SARB dial? tis no stargate dial!


Right! SARB061 dial.

My bad....Stargate II is on another mod I'm getting to.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

:-!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

LeeMorgan said:


> :-!
> View attachment 13162599
> View attachment 13162625


how could you, _you criminal!_ =)


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

......my next mod?


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

My latest mod, and something different than the usual diver mod. 

SRP389 case & chapter ring
4R35 movement
Cocktail time hands
SCVS013 dial
WatchGecko bracelet


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

*Seiko movement*

Invicta 23678
Dagaz: dial, minute & hour hands
DLW: seconds hand
Murphy: bezel


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

jmai said:


> My latest mod, and something different than the usual diver mod.
> 
> SRP389 case & chapter ring
> 4R35 movement
> ...


Wow. The contrasting chapter ring works a treat.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Question for who knows or has used one, does the Alpinist dial (SARB013, 015 or 017) have regularly placed feet or not? I thought they were attached with a screw or something, but I am wondering if the dial would fit on a regular Seiko movement with plastic holder or one would need to remove the feet?


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Usual feet for crown @3:45 Carlo :-!


----------



## Chigekko (Jan 13, 2013)

A 2013 Seiko SKX 009 with Soxa Racing Green dial and white, high-lume, sword hands, stainless chapter ring, machine-knurled bezel and ceramic sub insert. The domed, sapphire crystal has clear, anti-reflective coating and the wristwatch is fastened with a polished, Oyster bracelet with machined, solid end-links and 22mm fatboy springbars. The lugs have been through-drilled for efficient strap changes.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Blumo Turtle


----------



## Jorijori (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi gents,

Does anyone know if Seiko Prospex solar SNE bezels are interchangeable with SSC bezels? I'm thinking of swapping bezel on my SNE439 with SSC017.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

jmai said:


> My latest mod, and something different than the usual diver mod.
> 
> SRP389 case & chapter ring
> 4R35 movement
> ...


I loooove this!!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Fresh off the modding (kitchen) table. SKX007, Crystaltimes chapter ring and flat sapphire w/ clear AR, DLW ceramic bezel insert, and US presidential bracelet. Thinking about a green dial too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Chigekko said:


> A 2013 Seiko SKX 009 with Soxa Racing Green dial and white, high-lume, sword hands, stainless chapter ring, machine-knurled bezel and ceramic sub insert. The domed, sapphire crystal has clear, anti-reflective coating and the wristwatch is fastened with a polished, Oyster bracelet with machined, solid end-links and 22mm fatboy springbars. The lugs have been through-drilled for efficient strap changes.


 Great minds think alike! Looks really good with that dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maaashowluvwach (Jan 18, 2017)

dino8791 said:


> Fresh off the modding (kitchen) table. SKX007, Crystaltimes chapter ring and flat sapphire w/ clear AR, DLW ceramic bezel insert, and US presidential bracelet. Thinking about a green dial too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this mod. It looks clean and tasteful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

maaashowluvwach said:


> I really like this mod. It looks clean and tasteful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot! I'm still fairly new to modding. Addictive, especially with the ceramic bezel inserts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

dino8791 said:


> Fresh off the modding (kitchen) table. SKX007, Crystaltimes chapter ring and flat sapphire w/ clear AR, DLW ceramic bezel insert, and US presidential bracelet. Thinking about a green dial too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like this. I have my SKX currently up for sale, but if I don't make a deal I am going to mod it also the a green one (insert and dial). Good to know where you got the bezel insert from. Also thinking about a PO green bezel.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

LeeMorgan said:


> Usual feet for crown @3:45 Carlo :-!


Thank you my friend, I was actually asking about the SARB013-17 dials which have the crown at 3. I used the dials of the SARB059 (SKX case) and those are regular dials. But if I recall correctly the Green Alpinist SARB017 had screws holding the dial to the movement or in any case the movement had a different holder.


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

I've probably posted this one before.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Fresh off the modding (kitchen) table 2.0, Blumo with Crystaltimes DD sapphire with blue AR. Why didn't I do this sooner.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi guys,

Anyone did a Doxa mod on the Turtle (re=issue)? How did it turn out, any photos?
Thanks!


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

No matter how careful I am and how slim a blade I use, I can't seem to ever reliably (or with any sort of ease) get the bezel off my SKX -- both aftermarket or OEM. I usually resort to a combination of X-acto and razor blades and scratching the crap out of the watch case. Have any of you used tools like this? Is there a better versions or anything to look out for when picking/ordering one? Thanks.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

skyleth said:


> No matter how careful I am and how slim a blade I use, I can't seem to ever reliably (or with any sort of ease) get the bezel off my SKX -- both aftermarket or OEM. I usually resort to a combination of X-acto and razor blades and scratching the crap out of the watch case. Have any of you used tools like this? Is there a better versions or anything to look out for when picking/ordering one? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 13174973


Some seem to be harder than others. I use painters tape on the lugs. Try a pocket knife, 2.5" doesn't have to be sharp. Push the blade straight in until it pops up, then pry it off. Murphy's has a good comic style tutorial on his site

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I removed the blade from a normal shaving razor blade. It's a tiny sliver of steel and super sharp so you need to wrap one end in tape and be careful not to cut yourself. Being so thin, it slips easily on the gap between the bezel and case.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Not my mods but props to the previous owner on the comprehensive alteration of this SRP777 Turtle.


----------



## Allgshock (Jun 24, 2011)

chriscentro said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyone did a Doxa mod on the Turtle (re=issue)? How did it turn out, any photos?
> Thanks!


It is not finalized, the bezel is superimposed, but the aspect would be this ...










I hope it helps...

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Snk\dagaz


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

***** Jones said:


> I loooove this!!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


+++++1 !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Allgshock said:


>


Does this dial have to be glued or do the dial feet fit the 4r36?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Arco10 said:


> Does this dial have to be glued or do the dial feet fit the 4r36?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


To me, glue and movements are a bad combination.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

***** Jones said:


> To me, glue and movements are a bad combination.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I agree 100% ... I was just wondering if this dial was created to fit on the 4r36 mvmt ...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

I have posted this in the past. However, I have recently changed its bezel. Furthermore, the previous pic is likely to be gone due to the Photobucket mess. Well, there it goes... Base watch: SKX007. Dial, hands and bezel insert from Dagaz; bezel from Dr. Seikostain; strap from Timefactors.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

duplicate post...


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Arco10 said:


> I agree 100% ... I was just wondering if this dial was created to fit on the 4r36 mvmt ...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's from yobokies and it fits 7s26/4r36 etc.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Arco10 said:


> Does this dial have to be glued or do the dial feet fit the 4r36?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


As long as you get the correct 4 o'clock dial, it'll fit directly onto the movement. They're all the same, 28.5mm if memory serves - but don't quote me, ask google if unsure.

See attached turtle mod (not its current incarnation...) but it's a standard Dagaz 4 o'clock dial. If in doubt, ask the supplier. I think nearly all of the mechanical Seiko's use the same dial size and foot location. JUST WATCH THE CROWN POSITION!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Post your mods here =>*



Shropshire_Tom said:


> As long as you get the correct 4 o'clock dial, it'll fit directly onto the movement. They're all the same, 28.5mm if memory serves - but don't quote me, ask google if unsure.
> 
> See attached turtle mod (not its current incarnation...) but it's a standard Dagaz 4 o'clock dial. If in doubt, ask the supplier. I think nearly all of the mechanical Seiko's use the same dial size and foot location. JUST WATCH THE CROWN POSITION!!!


Thank you for the info Tom ...
Nice looking SRP mod btw ... !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

ffnc1020 said:


> It's from yobokies and it fits 7s26/4r36 etc.


I knew it was from yobokies, probably should have just asked Harold LOL
thanks for the info !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Does this watch need a hand swap? If so, what handset would you use?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Just a dial change...


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Just a dial change...
> 
> View attachment 13182759
> View attachment 13182761
> ...


Very nice mod - understated 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

mjmurphy926 said:


> Does this watch need a hand swap? If so, what handset would you use?


Not sure it does. If you decide to change, then you may use "6105 like" set. The final product should be similar to my Dagaz Tsunami.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Seiko Madness said:


> mjmurphy926 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this watch need a hand swap? If so, what handset would you use?
> ...


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Seiko Madness said:


> mjmurphy926 said:
> 
> 
> > Does this watch need a hand swap? If so, what handset would you use?
> ...


I like it! Does the short second hand bother you at all? I've considered that handset, but I'm not sure about second hand length.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

skyleth said:


> No matter how careful I am and how slim a blade I use, I can't seem to ever reliably (or with any sort of ease) get the bezel off my SKX -- both aftermarket or OEM. I usually resort to a combination of X-acto and razor blades and scratching the crap out of the watch case. Have any of you used tools like this? Is there a better versions or anything to look out for when picking/ordering one? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 13174973


I use a regular butter knife that I put in the knife sharpener and got a nice sharp tapered edge- it has worked on several different watches without any struggle. - the butter knife's wide area also provides a lot of leverage once it is in and starting to lever it up.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Batman


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

skyleth said:


> No matter how careful I am and how slim a blade I use, I can't seem to ever reliably (or with any sort of ease) get the bezel off my SKX -- both aftermarket or OEM. I usually resort to a combination of X-acto and razor blades and scratching the crap out of the watch case. Have any of you used tools like this? Is there a better versions or anything to look out for when picking/ordering one? Thanks.


I am using this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-...ack-Opener-Knife-Tool-Swiss-Made/352163819356

Just to make sure, I do not use the knife end. I use the other end. That tool was suggested by the Jake B at the Dagaz facebook page. It works very well for the SKX.

You should also check out the beginning of this Dagaz video. There is an useful tip there (to put pressure on the bezel).



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=768125906633637



Final comment: I also have a tool as the one that Jake uses in the video. The Bergeon swiss knife is much better.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

mjmurphy926 said:


> I like it! Does the short second hand bother you at all? I've considered that handset, but I'm not sure about second hand length.


No, it does not bother me at all. Besides that one, I have at least 4 other watches with a "6105 set" from Dagaz. I like all of them.

Also, there is a mod few pages before that seems to have the same dial you have. You should take a look at the hands. There goes the link: Post your mods here => - Page 1168.


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

That feel when you buy a bunch of parts for a modding project and then you realize that everyone on the planet is out of stock on SKX ceramic bezels.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Vasily said:


> That feel when you buy a bunch of parts for a modding project and then you realize that everyone on the planet is out of stock on SKX ceramic bezels.


 This is a waiting game, it can take months to complete a project. Plus the shipping from far off lands w/o tracking. What are you looking for? Do you have a sapphire for sloped inserts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

skyleth said:


> No matter how careful I am and how slim a blade I use, I can't seem to ever reliably (or with any sort of ease) get the bezel off my SKX -- both aftermarket or OEM. I usually resort to a combination of X-acto and razor blades and scratching the crap out of the watch case. Have any of you used tools like this? Is there a better versions or anything to look out for when picking/ordering one? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 13174973


I've used this for explorer style bezels without any issues. I assume it should work no problem for the SKX. I've had at least 4 SKXs, and modded all of them. I've never had an issue taking the bezel off with just a caseback remover. Wonder why yours is so difficult. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

It's been done a thousand times, Blumo with marine master clasp. Very useful, especially in the summer months.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maaashowluvwach (Jan 18, 2017)

Seiko Madness said:


> I am using this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-...ack-Opener-Knife-Tool-Swiss-Made/352163819356
> 
> Just to make sure, I do not use the knife end. I use the other end. That tool was suggested by the Jake B at the Dagaz facebook page. It works very well for the SKX.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that video! It'll be helpful when I buy and mod my very first SKX.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maaashowluvwach (Jan 18, 2017)

Vasily said:


> That feel when you buy a bunch of parts for a modding project and then you realize that everyone on the planet is out of stock on SKX ceramic bezels.


I have the similar feeling when I just realized that I could not buy a Spectre 12 hour bezel insert for SKX after I have obtained all the parts minus the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Deluxe sub mod...

It was love at first...I just had to grab it

Dressy diver with a vintage vibe, could pull this with everything, why not as a dress watch in fact? 
The watch just urges for some nice brown leather or steel (Angus or BOR)

I still didnt wear it though, it was an impulse buy so I still didnt decide whether to keep it...









Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> This is a waiting game, it can take months to complete a project. Plus the shipping from far off lands w/o tracking. What are you looking for? Do you have a sapphire for sloped inserts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I have a proper double domed sapphire for it. I just want the stock SKX-style bezel insert, but ceramic. Lume would be cool too, like the LCBI ones, but I've made an inquiry to Yobokies as well. No dice.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Vasily said:


> Yeah, I have a proper double domed sapphire for it. I just want the stock SKX-style bezel insert, but ceramic. Lume would be cool too, like the LCBI ones, but I've made an inquiry to Yobokies as well. No dice.


DLW has nice ceramic inserts, sub style are sloped, skx style are not. This is a sub style with taller/thicker flat sapphire from Crystaltimes.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasily (Apr 10, 2018)

That looks sharp, but I'm after the SKX-style bezel insert.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

My latest turtle mod:

- Dagaz bezel insert
- Dagaz MM300 gold hands
- SRPC44 dial
- SRP775 chapter ring
- CrystalTimes sapphire
- CrystalTimes coin bezel
- Crafter Blue rubber strap w/ custom deployant


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

That is a nice one, think only installing the MM300 hands would be enough for me, I dont like the hands on turtle, SKX lookalike

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## fray92 (Mar 1, 2017)

Can anyone please tell me the source for the bezel (NOT the insert) in the DOXA mod below?


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

dino8791 said:


> DLW has nice ceramic inserts, sub style are sloped, skx style are not. This is a sub style with taller/thicker flat sapphire from Crystaltimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but their PIP at 12 stick out like a soar nipple , just waiting to get damaged


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

fray92 said:


> Can anyone please tell me the source for the bezel (NOT the insert) in the DOXA mod below?
> 
> View attachment 13192413


That would be ebay seller Dr.Seikostain. He currently shows 5 available in that particular bezel.


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Inadvertent double post.


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

I think that seller is from Poland, or? How is experience with hus products?


mjmurphy926 said:


> That would be ebay seller Dr.Seikostain. He currently shows 5 available in that particular bezel.


Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

fray92 said:


> Can anyone please tell me the source for the bezel (NOT the insert) in the DOXA mod below?
> 
> View attachment 13192413


Pretty sure that both Dagaz and Yobokies sell those as well.

Jamie


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

martyluvswatches said:


> I think that seller is from Poland, or? How is experience with hus products?
> 
> Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


His items do ship from Poland. Although I don't have this particular bezel (yet), I do have 2 of his coin edge turtle bezels and love them. They are my favorite bezels so far in both appearance and bezel action.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Check this link :

https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-NEW-TURTLE-MOD-BEZEL-THE-REVENGE-ONE-MIRROR-POLISHED-NTD-05-P/302744185150?hash=item467cf5a93e:g:clsAAOSwJRZaT~uS


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Got a pm about some mods I did many years ago- here are a few: 
SKX171 tritium sterile mod
SKX781 w Yobokies snow monster dial and hands
SKX009 aluminum brushed and hammered blue lacquer dyed destro mod
SKX035 Yobokies vintage dial, stainless bezel destro mod
SKX007 w Dagaz dial and timer bezel destro mod
SKX007 stamped stainless w patina & date delete destro mod


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

Duarte from NEWW just finished my watch and sent a picture. Hoping to have this back in a couple of days.

SRPC23 (charcoal grey sunray dial version)
Bead blasted bezel
Dagaz insert
CT096 top hat sapphire, no AR
semi-matte black chapter ring


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Baltic Shield Blue Sky with Seiko dial and hands


----------



## maaashowluvwach (Jan 18, 2017)

*Post your mods here =>*



carlowus said:


> Baltic Shield with Seiko dial and hands


That looks awesome!  Especially with that deep blue dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Looks like a SPORK reissue

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Breguet7147 said:


> Duarte from NEWW just finished my watch and sent a picture. Hoping to have this back in a couple of days.
> 
> SRPC23 (charcoal grey sunray dial version)
> Bead blasted bezel
> ...


That sapphire is awesome! Great mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Still deciding on the hands, I think I'm going to stick with the stock all silver Sumo hands. The text on the dial is black but under glass shows up silver so the hands stick out more than I would like.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Another one of my latest projects, SARZ005 with Seiko dial and SNZH hands.


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm looking for black OEM Seiko automatic hands in the SKX style for a mod project but I'm having a really hard time finding them. Anyone know a source for these, or if not, which models came with such hands?


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

mikksteel said:


> I'm looking for black OEM Seiko automatic hands in the SKX style for a mod project but I'm having a really hard time finding them. Anyone know a source for these, or if not, which models came with such hands?


I'm pretty sure yobokies has them, i was considering them for a project too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

jaspert said:


> View attachment 13197141
> 
> 
> View attachment 13197711


Wow this is just wonderful!!!! Well done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle with blue dd sapphire and new bezel insert


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

6105 Turtle... wit Ajucet grey dial + Yobo pilot hands. So, a "SPORK" of sorts.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Looking for suggestions for skx011 mod. I want to ditch the gold and keep the orange dial and maybe the chapter ring, which didn't match very well (I installed the gold chapter ring). I have polished monster hands coming and a ceramic po bezel insert from yobokies, but not sure if I want to use it or not. Any pictures of orange dial with blue ar sapphire? Sorry so wordy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

For summer :-!

Left
Always liked the orange of the skx011 but the gold accents.... so:

- Blue ar sapphire
- Orange SBDC005 dial
- Sbbn015 hour and minute hands
- Srp585 second hand 
- skx007 insert
- dal1p rubber strap
- Brushed case and bezel
- All new gaskets

Right
Had the luky chance to buy locally an original Skx007 TST'd by Johnn (aka TheTigerUK), made few twists:

- SRP773 dial
- 009 chapter ring
- 6159 tuna style hands
- Sbbn017 bezel insert
- Black day/date wheels
- Double Dome sapphire
- Sbbn017 rubber strap
- Big crown
- All new gaskets

They'll be WR tested in a couple of hours

Have a good week end ;-)


----------



## Shizmosis (Feb 26, 2017)

dino8791 said:


> Looking for suggestions for skx011 mod. I want to ditch the gold and keep the orange dial and maybe the chapter ring, which didn't match very well (I installed the gold chapter ring). I have polished monster hands coming and a ceramic po bezel insert from yobokies, but not sure if I want to use it or not. Any pictures of orange dial with blue ar sapphire? Sorry so wordy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the mod on this pic is the perfect summer watch IMHO


----------



## Shizmosis (Feb 26, 2017)

dino8791 said:


> Looking for suggestions for skx011 mod. I want to ditch the gold and keep the orange dial and maybe the chapter ring, which didn't match very well (I installed the gold chapter ring). I have polished monster hands coming and a ceramic po bezel insert from yobokies, but not sure if I want to use it or not. Any pictures of orange dial with blue ar sapphire? Sorry so wordy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the mod on this pic is the perfect summer watch IMHO


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Blue Turtle


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Two of my SKXs:

Left: Crystaltimes Blue AR domed Sapphire
Bluebird Dives Lumed Sapphire Bezel Insert

Right: Dr Seikostain Hands, Bezel, Blue AR Domed Sapphire Crystal.
LCBI Lumed Insert

Both. Handwinding, Hacking NH36 movement, signed crown


----------



## Ntinos (Jun 28, 2011)

New strap 
SEIKO-R02F011J0-22mm....to 20mm


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko SRP779 with SDBC027 dial and SNZH55 hands


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


Nice trifecta! Pro level

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


You one upped yourself! Haha. Nice straps, especially the black with blue stitching. Where are they from? long lengths?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

My latest mod, a DOXA SKX. These things are so fun to mess with lol.

Dagaz hands/dial
CrystalTimes bezel/chapter
Crafter blue rubber


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Seiko's accidentally handsome country cousin, J. Springs... ;-)
w/ Seamaster II dial + (ebay) plongeur hands


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Seiko's accidentally handsome country cousin, J. Springs... ;-)
> w/ Seamaster II dial + (ebay) plongeur hands
> 
> View attachment 13215813
> ...


Nice Tom, where is the dial from?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Seiko's accidentally handsome country cousin, J. Springs... ;-)
> w/ Seamaster II dial + (ebay) plongeur hands
> 
> View attachment 13215813
> ...


Nice Tom, where is the dial from?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

carlowus said:


> Nice Tom, where is the dial from?


Glad you like it. 

eBay Seller: Raffles Time.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

carlowus said:


> Nice Tom, where is the dial from?


What? Tom? You mean Chronopolis HAS A NAME?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

A parts bin beater, but i do love this combination.


----------



## Caso (Jan 5, 2009)

Vacation on my wrist, even if it's a briefcase in my hand!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Dble post


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

dino8791 said:


> You one upped yourself! Haha. Nice straps, especially the black with blue stitching. Where are they from? long lengths?


https://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p21306h254s258-Watch-strap-Rumford-.html


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> What? Tom? You mean Chronopolis HAS A NAME?


Sigh. 
Yes, I do.
But my admiring enemies (who are of course my friends) call me Wing Ding Bop Shuop.

And my lifelong existential enemies shorten that to Wing Ding, as uttering my full name would burn their tongues.

Pox on their houses.

I use 'Tom' for those for whom I have genuine, if imaginary affection, but with whom I will, unfortunately, not ever likely meet.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Snkl03









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Turtle PADI


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

LeeMorgan said:


> Turtle PADI
> 
> View attachment 13217955


Those hands look really nice on that Turtle. Well Done!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Simple project... just hands change - Speed Ranger


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## maaashowluvwach (Jan 18, 2017)

carlowus said:


> Simple project... just hands change - Speed Ranger


Looks nice and clean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maaashowluvwach (Jan 18, 2017)

*Post your mods here =>*

Just finished modding this one. Really had a hard time trying to get the crystal to sit evenly.

Dial, bezel, and insert from Dagaz
Hands and movement from SRP441
Crystal times crystal with purple AR
Artifice Horoworks crown and stem
Seiko Uncle tropic strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Sigh.
> Yes, I do.
> But my admiring enemies (who are of course my friends) call me Wing Ding Bop Shuop.
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks for the clarification. You're definitely more of a 'Wing Ding Bop Shuop' than a 'Tom'! However, I shall refer to you as WDBS from now on as your full name is too long and I've already burned my tongue this morning on my coffee so 'Wing Ding' is out.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

And now, for your summerish visual pleasure... A dang TUNA, is what it is, yo! 
All white'd out n shiet. And no date window neither.

Oh, and check out the strap! It's called FITBIT (for some "smart" watch or somethin?), available on the Bay. 
Excellent tight woven nylon with metal lug ends, for that super sexeh tight snug trim fit... 
To go well with my supa tight, small size Speedo... for that maximum bulge exposure. :-x b-) . :-!


----------



## mjmurphy926 (Oct 22, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> And now, for your summerish visual pleasure... A dang TUNA, is what it is, yo!
> All white'd out n shiet. And no date window neither.
> 
> Oh, and check out the strap! It's called FITBIT (for some "smart" watch or somethin?), available on the Bay.
> ...


That's a beautiful watch! I'm going to check out those fitbit straps.

By the way, someone told me that if you stuff a sock in the speedo, chicks go crazy. Just don't make the same mistake I did...the sock goes in front.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> And now, for your summerish visual pleasure... A dang TUNA, is what it is, yo!
> All white'd out n shiet. And no date window neither.
> 
> Oh, and check out the strap! It's called FITBIT (for some "smart" watch or somethin?), available on the Bay.
> ...


Chrono- the erudite conversation never fails to elicit a smile.

The bulge is called, colloquially, "budgie smuggling" around here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SKX TST


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

3-1-1 said:


> View attachment 13226139


Very Cool! I have parts on the way for an 011 mod (ditching the gold) I really like orange dials, but didn't want to do a doxa mod. I bought the ceramic PO bezel insert from yobokies, but was somewhat disappointed with it. Probably sell it on the bay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is my latest, just traded so I can post pics.


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

3-1-1 said:


> View attachment 13227079
> 
> View attachment 13227081


Mega! Where did the bezel insert and bracelet come from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maaashowluvwach (Jan 18, 2017)

cezwho said:


> View attachment 13225815


I like that color combination!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Looks so good. Very well done.


----------



## dustywatch (Jan 25, 2015)

first big mod that I performed:

started with skx173 and then...

sapphire crystal from dr. seikostain (slightly domed and fits perfect with the bezel---flush)
murphy bezel
LCBI c3 lumed ceramic bezel insert
strapcode endmill ratchet adjustable clasp bracelet
dagaz aluminum chapter ring insert


----------



## dustywatch (Jan 25, 2015)

somehow double post sorry... might as well add a different pic


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

New Turtle with Turtle and Sumo Padi Parts, Sapphire, Glossy hands (h/m) and LCBI insert


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

maaashowluvwach said:


> I like that color combination!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I was hoping to keep it simple/clean - but i accidentally screwed up the stock chapter ring so ended changing it too.


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

dustywatch said:


> somehow double post sorry... might as well add a different pic
> 
> View attachment 13227897


Nice! Is that a red AR coated sapphire?


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Do over. I thought the white hands were over powering.









So I switched to black ones. Now I'm happy.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

3WR said:


> Do over. I thought the white hands were over powering.
> 
> View attachment 13230403
> 
> ...


A small difference but makes it perfect to my (48yr old) eyes. 

You've probably covered it before but I'd like to ask details about the textured brown strap and more importantly, the magnifier as I may want to add a magnifier to one of mine soon. Thanks

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dustywatch (Jan 25, 2015)

[/QUOTE]
Nice! Is that a red AR coated sapphire?[/QUOTE]

It is...I thought the red might play of of the red text on the dial ...

Purchased the very, slightly domed sapphire crystal from dr. Seikostain on eBay. I had to use a vice with a normal crystal changing tool to get the crystal in all the way!


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> Mega! Where did the bezel insert and bracelet come from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe the bezel insert was from Doc Seikostein on the bay, the bracelet is Geckota


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Brad Alford (Jan 3, 2017)

SKX 7s26-0020 Case
4R35 with Black Day Wheel
Yobokies Blue Doxa Dial
Yobokies Black and Orange Doxa Hands:
Black DOXA Hour
Orange DOXA Min
Black with Orange Tip DOXA Seconds
Yobokies SS Doxa Bezel Insert
Yobokies Beads of Rice Bracelet
Crystaltimes CT037F Clear AR Double Dome Sapphire
Crystaltimes Brushed SS Chapter Ring
OSC Revenge Bezel


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

Very nice mod there!


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

humphrj said:


> A small difference but makes it perfect to my (48yr old) eyes.
> 
> You've probably covered it before but I'd like to ask details about the textured brown strap and more importantly, the magnifier as I may want to add a magnifier to one of mine soon. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words.

The strap is a Meyhofer Riga from watch-band-center.

https://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p25909h254s1470-Watch-strap-Riga-20m.html

The watch started as an Invicta so the magnifier was standard equipment. I've never added one, but I've seen them available on Esslinger.

https://www.esslinger.com/watch-crystal-glass-date-magnifiers/?sku=20193.83&gclid=CjwKCAjwsJ3ZBRBJEiwAtuvtlAbSEfdI0aPAci5T3AlNs9OA-ftxBr2FKr8DAsqTs-sh2o8GdUsIoBoCPh4QAvD_BwE


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice! Is that a red AR coated sapphire?[/QUOTE]

It is...I thought the red might play of of the red text on the dial ...

Purchased the very, slightly domed sapphire crystal from dr. Seikostain on eBay. I had to use a vice with a normal crystal changing tool to get the crystal in all the way![/QUOTE]
Yes the Dr.Seikostein crystals are great...just the right amount of dome for the colour to show through but not enough to cause too many reflections and cause difficulty viewing the actual time. Got my Vlad ruby red in yesterday and put it on right away. My SKX mod is almost complete...just waiting on a NH36 movement and signed stem to finish it all off!


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Eggroll said:


> Nice! Is that a red AR coated sapphire?


It is...I thought the red might play of of the red text on the dial ...

Purchased the very, slightly domed sapphire crystal from dr. Seikostain on eBay. I had to use a vice with a normal crystal changing tool to get the crystal in all the way![/QUOTE]
Yes the Dr.Seikostein crystals are great...just the right amount of dome for the colour to show through but not enough to cause too many reflections and cause difficulty viewing the actual time. Got my Vlad ruby red in yesterday and put it on right away. My SKX mod is almost complete...just waiting on a NH36 movement and signed stem to finish it all off![/QUOTE]

Very sharp! Is that the ruby red "high" dome sapphire from dr. Seikostain? The pictures on eBay don't look excessively high domed. I want to use a sloped ceramic insert from dlw and the description says for ceramic, not sure if they mean flat or sloped. I usually use the flat sapphire from CT for this but I really want the RED!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

carlowus said:


> Here is my latest, just traded so I can post pics.


Very nice - what case is that?

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

dino8791 said:


> Very sharp! Is that the ruby red "high" dome sapphire from dr. Seikostain? The pictures on eBay don't look excessively high domed. I want to use a sloped ceramic insert from dlw and the description says for ceramic, not sure if they mean flat or sloped. I usually use the flat sapphire from CT for this but I really want the RED!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and yes it's the ruby red high domed AR sapphire from dr.seikostain. Its actually a very slight dome, almost flat...much less than the double dome that DLW sells. I feel this shape is much better as it reduces reflections. Also it fits perfect with the sloped ceramic inserts from DLW with very little gap (see pic). I was so impressed with this Red sapphire that I ordered one more and one in flame AR from him right after receiving it.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Eggroll said:


> Thanks and yes it's the ruby red high domed AR sapphire from dr.seikostain. Its actually a very slight dome, almost flat...much less than the double dome that DLW sells. I feel this shape is much better as it reduces reflections. Also it fits perfect with the sloped ceramic inserts from DLW with very little gap (see pic). I was so impressed with this Red sapphire that I ordered one more and one in flame AR from him right after receiving it.


Thanks a lot! The doctors description is a bit vague. I just ordered one for a future project. The pic is a dlw insert with a ct094 from crystaltimes. Flat with Clear AR. Is your insert from dlw?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

dino8791 said:


> Thanks a lot! The doctors description is a bit vague. I just ordered one for a future project. The pic is a dlw insert with a ct094 from crystaltimes. Flat with Clear AR. Is your insert from dlw?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, I'd say the red AR is very similar in profile and fit to the ct094 from your pic. Also, yes on the ceramic insert, it's the DLW 007 Sub Vintage Black MK2 version.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

My favorite... Vintage case and 6309 movement, Squale style hands on sterile dial...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Golden Pepsi


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Fresh out of the box and awaiting mods! Just in case no one remembers what these look like stock. The stock jubilee is atrocious, what a...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

dino8791 said:


> Fresh out of the box and awaiting mods! Just in case no one remembers what these look like stock. The stock jubilee is atrocious, what a...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mods are great. But what a refreshing sight that is.

An SKX007 was my first mechanical watch a few years ago. I've had many, many other watches since. Including some mods I've really liked. Still, whenever I grab the good old 007 (on Strapcode Endmill), I'm reminded how much I like it. I'm enjoying the watch journey and have others I really love, now, too. But had I skipped all the time and money invested in watches, I could have just stopped with that one and had a real winner.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

These werent the hands I had intended for this dial but I thought I'd give these a go while I wait for the others to arrive, somehow I think these work ok


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Reworked, Sea Urchin dial and hands, yobokies insert and chapter ring.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



***** Jones said:


> Reworked, Sea Urchin dial and hands, yobokies insert and chapter ring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


White dials are always cool! Very nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

SRP777 with a swap of hands, DD sapphire, and brown ceramic insert.
Has kind of a dark beer flavor to it.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice Mod!
Where did you get the strap?
Thanks
Tom


----------



## AriFV (Jun 20, 2018)

My first MOD Sea Urchin Single Dome Purple

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

AriFV said:


> My first MOD Sea Urchin Single Dome Purple
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Welcome to the addiction

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AriFV (Jun 20, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> Welcome to the addiction
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


in effect at this moment I have a SNZG17J1 on the way to modify 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Tomgbw said:


> Nice Mod!
> Where did you get the strap?
> Thanks
> Tom


If you are referring to my "Dark Beer" / "Black & Tan" turtle, the bracelet is Uncle Seiko


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Tomgbw said:


> Nice Mod!
> Where did you get the strap?
> Thanks
> Tom


If you are referring to my "Dark Beer" / "Black & Tan" turtle, the bracelet is Uncle Seiko


----------



## Beau M (Aug 24, 2017)

pascs said:


> These werent the hands I had intended for this dial but I thought I'd give these a go while I wait for the others to arrive, somehow I think these work ok
> 
> View attachment 13246075


Nice. I was looking at that dial on ebay, but in blue. I was worried about the numbers around the edge being covered by the chapter ring. It's a bit hard for me to tell, are you running a solid polished chapter ring?

Thanks!

-Beau


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

LeeMorgan said:


> Turtle PADI
> 
> View attachment 13217955


Did you use the Tuna movement? I'd really like to make these hands work in my turtle, but understand they don't fit the movement.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

cave diver said:


> Did you use the Tuna movement? I'd really like to make these hands work in my turtle, but understand they don't fit the movement.


No, can't fit the tuna quartz mov easily in the new turtle.
You can use the original tuna 7c46 hands in the automatic if you reduce the minute hand hole with the tweezers.
Mine are coming from [email protected], he has really nice aftermarket tuna style hands for automatic with C3 lume, well matching the New turtle indices


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Double post, sorry!


----------



## maaashowluvwach (Jan 18, 2017)

*Post your mods here =>*

My interpretation of Black Bay homage.

Bezel and insert from Yobokies
Case and hands from SNZH57
Dial from SNZJ44
NH36 movement upgrade










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

maaashowluvwach said:


> My interpretation of Black Bay homage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great strap. Who makes it? Thanks.


----------



## maaashowluvwach (Jan 18, 2017)

Terry Lennox said:


> Great strap. Who makes it? Thanks.


Thanks, it's from Watch Gecko.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

This thing is more tuna than turtle (7c46 movement) but the bidirectional bezel of the 6309 case makes it a great grilling watch!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



nolte said:


> This thing is more tuna than turtle (7c46 movement) but the bidirectional bezel of the 6309 case makes it a great grilling watch!


I'm glad you're enjoying it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



kamonjj said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can't imagine. I love tunas. I love turtles. It satisfies many of the things I love about each watch in one package.

It's not going anywhere!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SRP777 with SRPC23 dial and chapterring, Sword hands, double domed sapphire eith clear SR coating, LCBI insert


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Tomgbw said:


> SRP777 with SRPC23 dial and chapterring, Sword hands, double domed sapphire eith clear SR coating, LCBI insert
> View attachment 13258235


I ordered that dial yesterday, looks really good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

PSA, crystaltimes finally has a “top hat” sapphire in stock for skx. Probably not for everyone but I can’t wait to get that one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Today again....


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

deleted


----------



## canni01 (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

I just added an Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice Bracelet to my Steely Dan Turtle mod. I think this bracelet will stay on for a while...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

canni01 said:


>


Wow, really (cool) old school ! 
I thought I was seeing a repost from one of the first few pages of this thread.
This combo used to be super popular about 10 years ago.
Nice job. :-!


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

Question about modding SKX007

Will this dial fit? Or is it just meant for movements like 

ofrei.com/page813.html

(the black ones halfway down the page with day/date)


----------



## canni01 (Oct 13, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Wow, really (cool) old school !
> I thought I was seeing a repost from one of the first few pages of this thread.
> This combo used to be super popular about 10 years ago.
> Nice job. :-!


Thank you! I am just getting into the modding scene for Seikos but saw this combo and fell in love with it. I love the monster dial but the refinement of the skx007 case. Had yobokies source the parts and build, then I added the one second closer bezel after the fact. Very happy with the outcome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

wwarren said:


> I just added an Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice Bracelet to my Steely Dan Turtle mod. I think this bracelet will stay on for a while...
> 
> View attachment 13260783
> 
> ...


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Falconett said:


> wwarren said:
> 
> 
> > I just added an Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice Bracelet to my Steely Dan Turtle mod. I think this bracelet will stay
> ...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle with Sumo Padi dial, sword hands and DD sapphiere with clear AR coating


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SPRC15... "UFO" ____ Raffles-time dial + Dagaz hands

For your comparing pleasure... Stock on the left


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SPRC15... "UFO" ____ Raffles-time dial + Dagaz hands

For your comparing pleasure... Stock on the left

View attachment 13264003

View attachment 13264005

View attachment 13264007


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Crystaltimes top hat sapphire, no AR. I saw it in a previous post and had to have it. I think it punches the vintage vibe way up. Toughest case back I've ever encountered, geez...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teufel Hunden (Apr 2, 2017)

What does everyone think about this mod? New Seiko Mini Turtle with Marathon Tritium dial. I have had this in mind since the release of the Mini Turtles.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Teufel Hunden said:


> What does everyone think about this mod? New Seiko Mini Turtle with Marathon Tritium dial. I have had this in mind since the release of the Mini Turtles.
> 
> View attachment 13264421


Super cool! Where did you source the dial? How did that get pulled off?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teufel Hunden (Apr 2, 2017)

It is actually pretty easy. The new Marathon GP has a NH35 movement in it. So I pulled the dial out of one and installed on the new Mini Turtle. Everything is a perfect fit.



dino8791 said:


> Super cool! Where did you source the dial? How did that get pulled off?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Teufel Hunden said:


> It is actually pretty easy. The new Marathon GP has a NH35 movement in it. So I pulled the dial out of one and installed on the new Mini Turtle. Everything is a perfect fit.


Good to know, why didn't you use the original tritium hands? Too thick to fit under the crystal?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> SPRC15... "UFO" ____ Raffles-time dial + Dagaz hands
> 
> For your comparing pleasure... Stock on the left
> 
> ...


Tom, that looks really nice. Well done!


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Newest custom build*

It's been probably several years since I've last posted anything, I've been busy with all the things all of us do in life, but I've continued assembling my own custom watches. Here's my newest one I built from parts from Harold. It's not done yet. I still plan to install a double dome sapphire crystal, and I have a NH15 movement I'm thinking of dropping in, and possibly removing the current crown and tube, and installing a new screw down crown and tube assembly. Anyway, I've at least finished installing the dial and handset, so I figured it be a good project to start posting again. I hope you enjoy the pictures..


----------



## Teufel Hunden (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah not enough clearance and I like this look better. It will have to have a double dome crystal to fit those tubes.



carlowus said:


> Good to know, why didn't you use the original tritium hands? To thick to fit under the crystal?


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

173 super simple mod


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Next skx in the works.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

BlackMas" w/ "62Mas" Vintage Styled Lumed Ceramic Bezel from Yobokies...


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

dino8791 said:


> Next skx in the works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Looks like a killer combo. Where did you source that dial from?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Eggroll said:


> Nice! Looks like a killer combo. Where did you source that dial from?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


SRPC23 from eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gwbnyc (Aug 16, 2017)

quick question- can a 7s26 movement from a seiko 5 case w/4:00 crown&date wheel be swapped into an SKX007?

thx


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

Does anyone know if the new Mini Turtle has a working day wheel that's hidden away? I'd love to buy one and do a dial swap with visuual on the day/date, but can't find if the day is even in the watch. It's the same movement as the SRP77X, right?


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

gwbnyc said:


> quick question- can a 7s26 movement from a seiko 5 case w/4:00 crown&date wheel be swapped into an SKX007?
> 
> thx


Yes it would be a direct swap though the movement holder might need to be switched out as the sizing between the two cases might be a tiny bit different.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

Keep_Scrolling said:


> Does anyone know if the new Mini Turtle has a working day wheel that's hidden away? I'd love to buy one and do a dial swap with visuual on the day/date, but can't find if the day is even in the watch. It's the same movement as the SRP77X, right?


Don't think the mini turtle has the day wheel as it has the 4r35 movement which doesn't have the day.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Keep_Scrolling said:


> Does anyone know if the new Mini Turtle has a working day wheel that's hidden away? I'd love to buy one and do a dial swap with visuual on the day/date, but can't find if the day is even in the watch. It's the same movement as the SRP77X, right?


you'd have to swap in a completed day-date movement and a day-date dial; that would produce a day-date mini.

edit: i think you may be able to add the appopriate wheels/gears to to add the day wheel but it's probably not worth tinkering and just getting the 36 movement.


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

Anyone mind letting me know if this tool kit would suffice for me to do a crystal and bezel swap? I don't plan to swap hands (yet).

https://www.esslinger.com/watch-back-opening-tool-kit-watch-opening-and-closing-tools/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornadohead (Dec 30, 2017)

First post here. I took a SNK805 and added a 007 dial, hands from One.Second.Closer. No seconds hand. No minute marks. This is designed to be worn on weekends, when I don't need to count each minute.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



briandb said:


> Anyone mind letting me know if this tool kit would suffice for me to do a crystal and bezel swap? I don't plan to swap hands (yet).
> 
> https://www.esslinger.com/watch-back-opening-tool-kit-watch-opening-and-closing-tools/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, you've everything there (I'd check the size of the dies included in the press are right for your watch).

But I wouldn't open/close a watch without:

- rodico paste 
- dust blower
- brass tweezers
- Seiko greasers
- loupe

All the above are not 100% needed, but strongly recommended for newbie and experienced to solve a lot of troubles ready to happens when you have your watch opened :-!


----------



## AriFV (Jun 20, 2018)

SNZG17 MOD!!









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



LeeMorgan said:


> Yes, you've everything there (I'd check the size of the dies included in the press are right for your watch).
> 
> But I wouldn't open/close a watch without:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

I think I like it best with the sterile chapter ring...


----------



## dustywatch (Jan 25, 2015)

PixlPutterMan said:


> I think I like it best with the sterile chapter ring...


I agree. Just so relaxing to look at with sterile chapter ring. By the way... Love the stock 173 dial...I like the look so much better than 007 plus Seiko lume is unbeatable 👍


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

dustywatch said:


> I agree. Just so realizing to look at with sterile chapter ring. By the way... Love the stock 173 dial...I like the look so much better than 007 plus Seiko lume is unbeatable &#55357;&#56397;


I do too, I dont dislike the 007 dial but the 173 just has a great vintage feel to it. Im waiting for LCBI to get the dark blue 12 hour bezel back in stock and I may get that instead of the Dagaz I have on there now.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

edit - double post


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I'll leave those here for now!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Wow, these are gorgeous! 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ThugzZ BunnY (Feb 3, 2017)

.


----------



## ThugzZ BunnY (Feb 3, 2017)

made my own thread before i saw this post.
but here is my first modded watch:


http://imgur.com/2khyXoT


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey now, you know the rules: Specs, please!! :-x

I used to hate hate hate Mercedes hands, thinking only (x)phobes and (x)ists wear them.
Then, one day they began to look alright on certain designs...
And then, I finally had to *#walkaway* from all the hate. :-d

Man! They look great here!!! :-!



the_watchier said:


> I'll leave those here for now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I finally had to *#walkaway* from all the hate. :-d


I applaud your traffic in identity appropriation.


----------



## alexandertan (Jul 7, 2018)

Just collected mine today.

- Miltat 2 Tone Bracelet
(Strapcode)

- Ceremic Bezel Insert 
(Carousell @damonz)

- Polished Black Bezel
(DLW)

- Mercedes Hour & Minute Hands
(DLW)

- Lightning Second Hand 
(DLW)

- Kanji Day Wheel
(Ebay)

- Glass & Assembly
(K2 Watch Co)


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

A few just completed

Ajuicet case and AR domed crystal, raffles dial and hands, 7S36 movement









Sterile Invicta case, raffles dial, Seiko hands, Murphy bezel, NH35 movement









And slight update on this one with a Murphy coin edge bezel.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Skx007, Black and Gold! Srp775 dial, DLW ceramic bezel insert, crystaltimes sapphire









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

My latest project, I call it the 013 Alpinist Traveller!

- SKX013
- LCBI insert
- SARB061 dial
- SNZH hour/min hands
- Seikostain seconds hand 
- Flat crystal
- Phenomenato strap


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

jmai said:


> My latest project, I call it the 013 Alpinist Traveller!
> 
> - SKX013
> - LCBI insert
> ...


Wow! What a great mod, my goodness

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SRPC63... using the dial and seconds hand from SRPC13 (Recraft "UFO" so-named) , and leftover baton hands from another model...

It's a very nice case, with a trapezoid profile.

(Stock photo at bottom for your reference)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

OK, so then, what did I do with the SPRC13 Recraft UFO?

Nice though it was, I was not feeling the whole "baby blue" theme on both the chapter ring AND the dial. 
I found the "baby blue" dial to be a bit redundant. So I did this: (using an Ajuicet no-date dial, and some leftover gold hands)






























Original: (lifted off the net)


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

Hi, awesome mod that blue dial fits perfectly. May I ask what's the lug to lug distance on the SRPC63.

I'm very tempted to buy one.


Chronopolis said:


> SRPC63... using the dial and seconds hand from SRPC13 (Recraft "UFO" so-named) , and leftover baton hands from another model...
> 
> It's a very nice case, with a trapezoid profile.
> 
> ...


Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Stoppel1 said:


> *lug to lug* distance on the SRPC63.


46mm


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> Hey now, you know the rules: Specs, please!! :-x
> 
> I used to hate hate hate Mercedes hands, thinking only (x)phobes and (x)ists wear them.
> Then, one day they began to look alright on certain designs...
> ...


 Thanks brother! My bad, sorry for not following the rules.
All of the dials are from the first BSHT batch of dials from 2 years ago.

The first and the third ones are Invicta 8926.
The first one had a coin Edge bezel done by Randy. Hands are from Dagaz.

The GMT Batman is a Parnis, I had to relume the hands to match the dial.
Take Care!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Modded bezel insert and crystal, this old SKX has seen some hard use.

View attachment 13286349


View attachment 13286353


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Really awesome creations Chronopolis! Love that first one

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> 46mm


Thanks, that's great.

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

Yet another change... This










To this


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Love that worn in look

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> SRPC63... using the dial and seconds hand from SRPC13 (Recraft "UFO" so-named) , and leftover baton hands from another model...
> 
> It's a very nice case, with a trapezoid profile.
> 
> (Stock photo at bottom for


Wow amazing mods ! Love that !
may I know the if 28mm dials fit into the srpc63 ? 
It looks like the original dial in srpc 63 is bigger than normal seiko 5s Dial.

Cheers !


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

tamtkpp said:


> Wow amazing mods ! Love that !
> may I know the if 28mm dials fit into the srpc63 ?
> It looks like the original dial in srpc 63 is bigger than normal seiko 5s Dial.
> 
> Cheers !


Yes it fits - the movement itself.
But because the spacer is bigger than normal, you will see a ring of black.


----------



## Lawatson123 (May 22, 2018)

Need some advice regarding my SKX013... Looking to get a Yobokies Bezel and can't decide on coinedge vs. submariner style. Love the grip and feel on my actual sub, but no experience with a coinedge.
Any suggestions? Thanks!!

[SKX013 Mods: SI NH36, LCBI PO insert, DLW OSM h/m, DLW Mercedes s, CT DD BAR Sapphire, AJuiceT gray sunburst dial, black date wheel, WatchGecko Stingray Strap]


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

Finally got my SKX009J upgraded with a NH36 movement after the signed crown arrived. Took the opportunity to put in the samurai PADI dial to finish it all off. This watch mod is finally done!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## argentona (Jul 11, 2018)

I am new in this work, but is good hobbie.


----------



## argentona (Jul 11, 2018)

Another....


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Eggroll said:


> Finally got my SKX009J upgraded with a NH36 movement after the signed crown arrived. Took the opportunity to put in the samurai PADI dial to finish it all off. This watch mod is finally done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this really came together super nice. Love that hand set

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Love that worn in look
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Agreed


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Anyone ever trying bleaching the 007 dial and chapter ring to go along with the bezel, to go for a full on tropical? 
Not sure it would have any effect on those components, but maybe...


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Eggroll said:


> Finally got my SKX009J upgraded with a NH36 movement after the signed crown arrived. Took the opportunity to put in the samurai PADI dial to finish it all off. This watch mod is finally done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if its your lighting, the crystal itself, or your photography skills, but that red AR from seikostein is looking amazing in these pics. I'd swear that dial and ch. ring were actually burgundy if I didn't know better


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

3-1-1 said:


> Anyone ever trying bleaching the 007 dial and chapter ring to go along with the bezel, to go for a full on tropical?
> Not sure it would have any effect on those components, but maybe...


Here's a little cross over knowledge for you! In the 1990's those of us who liked to keep lizards, tortoises and (some) snakes that require UV light to produce vitamin D for calcium synthesis and uptake turned to the bulbs used for sun beds. After we nearly gave ourselves cataracts and skin cancer, we moved to specially made 5% UVA and UVB combined bulbs (10% for desert species) that are now widely available from reptile shops and pet supply stores. They are normal tube bulbs.

So the f&@ck what??? I hear you say?? The 5% and 10% uv bulbs will bleach *anything* in a few weeks. They used to bleach the melamine my vivs were constructed from. If you want to accelerate the tropic look - go and get a bulb and a cheap ballast and leave your parts under it....just don't let them bleach too much...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

A.D.D.i.c.t. said:


> Wow, this really came together super nice. Love that hand set
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Thanks! Definitely took awhile to source them as the came from two different sets but it was worth it in the end.



3-1-1 said:


> I don't know if its your lighting, the crystal itself, or your photography skills, but that red AR from seikostein is looking amazing in these pics. I'd swear that dial and ch. ring were actually burgundy if I didn't know better


It's the lighting/crystal. The red AR is beautiful and changes shades depending on the environment and dial...the burgundy shows up at some angles with the way it reflects. Was so happy with the colour that I ended up buying another red AR crystal for a second build!


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Eggroll said:


> Finally got my SKX009J upgraded with a NH36 movement after the signed crown arrived. Took the opportunity to put in the samurai PADI dial to finish it all off. This watch mod is finally done!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, nice mod! Where did you get the signed crown from please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VFX (Jul 7, 2018)

Blue "grandpa" skx
Seiko5 dial and handset
Blue lagoon insert
One second closer atlas bezel.


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Hi, nice mod! Where did you get the signed crown from please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. The crown is from https://www.tools852.com

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Wondering what one of those red ARs would do to the coloration of an orange diver dial


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

May have to investigate


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

SBDC031 Mod sumo

Crystal, Bezel, Dial, and Handset Install by NEWW, killer matching lume from MCWW! On its way to my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Regarding the *NH36 movements*, a lot of you guys fit....do you use £20 - £30 movements from fleabay that come from China? The uk based ones look like the Chinese ones from a uk seller.

If you do, do think they are seiko movements? They don’t actually say “Seiko” on the rotors. If you do use them, do they keep good time? Steer clear?

What do *the people who have used them* find the accuracy and reliability to be?

Thanks in advance all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Mine. Will post some more pics in a bit. Need one to show the BubbleBoy better. 

Mods done to it:

*Dagaz big Superluminova dial
*Custom 'Field Spec' hands set - gloss white - lumed with Superluminova 
*CNC'd smooth bezel
*BubbleBoy AR coated sapphire crystal
*Brushed stainless steel chapter ring 
*Fat spring bars 
*Bond NATO


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

A few more.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Regarding the *NH36 movements*, a lot of you guys fit....do you use £20 - £30 movements from fleabay that come from China? The uk based ones look like the Chinese ones from a uk seller.
> 
> If you do, do think they are seiko movements? They don't actually say "Seiko" on the rotors. If you do use them, do they keep good time? Steer clear?


Seiko sells a 'brandless' NH36 for other companies to buy and use. Seiko makes it, it's the same movement, in Seikos they just have Seiko branded parts.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> Seiko sells a 'brandless' NH36 for other companies to buy and use. Seiko makes it, it's the same movement, in Seikos they just have Seiko branded parts.


Cheers for the info - didn't know that. The follow up - do we have a consensus if the ones on fleabay have ever been anywhere near a seiko factory or if they are Chinese knock offs of inferior quality?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maaashowluvwach (Jan 18, 2017)

argentona said:


> Another....


Do you mind sharing where is the bezel insert from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiteyF (Jul 1, 2018)

VFX said:


> Blue "grandpa" skx
> Seiko5 dial and handset
> Blue lagoon insert
> One second closer atlas bezel.


I have an SNK615 that I don't wear much and have been wondering what the dial/hands would look like in a river. Thanks for this!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Here's a little cross over knowledge for you! In the 1990's those of us who liked to keep lizards, tortoises and (some) snakes that require UV light to produce vitamin D for calcium synthesis and uptake turned to the bulbs used for sun beds. After we nearly gave ourselves cataracts and skin cancer, we moved to specially made 5% UVA and UVB combined bulbs (10% for desert species) that are now widely available from reptile shops and pet supply stores. They are normal tube bulbs.
> 
> So the f&@ck what??? I hear you say?? The 5% and 10% uv bulbs will bleach *anything* in a few weeks. They used to bleach the melamine my vivs were constructed from. If you want to accelerate the tropic look - go and get a bulb and a cheap ballast and leave your parts under it....just don't let them bleach too much...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip. Another thing to add to my aging arsenal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Regarding the *NH36 movements*, a lot of you guys fit....do you use £20 - £30 movements from fleabay that come from China? The uk based ones look like the Chinese ones from a uk seller.
> 
> If you do, do think they are seiko movements? They don't actually say "Seiko" on the rotors. If you do use them, do they keep good time? Steer clear?
> 
> ...


I was just looking for NH movements yesterday and I found several sellers in the US and HK that were selling branded Seiko movements for about $33 USD. shouldn't have to mess with clones at that price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earl.dieta (Aug 19, 2011)

I was never happy with the -30spd that I was getting from my modded SNZG013, tried to have it regulated by my local watch guy but he was only able to bring it down to -24spd.

Was almost tempted to buy a timegrapher but then found out that there's an IOS app that can do it, for less than 20$, it was cheaper than my local watch guy so figured I would give it a try.

To my surprise, I was able to regulate it down to around -2spd.
Hopefully it stays within this range from now on

Seiko SZG013 by e Dieta, on Flickr

closer look of the watch, changed the second hand with a red-tipped one (ala SARG011)
have sword hands too but the Seiko hands looked better to me plus are brighter and last longer in the dark
Seiko SZG013 by e Dieta, on Flickr


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Jtragic said:


> I was just looking for NH movements yesterday and I found several sellers in the US and HK that were selling branded Seiko movements for about $33 USD. shouldn't have to mess with clones at that price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll take a closer look, after there's no messing about that money  cheers for the info.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

earl.dieta said:


> I was never happy with the -30spd that I was getting from my modded SNZG013, tried to have it regulated by my local watch guy but he was only able to bring it down to -24spd.
> 
> Was almost tempted to buy a timegrapher but then found out that there's an IOS app that can do it, for less than 20$, it was cheaper than my local watch guy so figured I would give it a try.
> 
> ...


That's cool. I have a timegrapher but this interests me. What are you using for a microphone? I assume that's what your watch is resting on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Regarding the *NH36 movements*, a lot of you guys fit....do you use £20 - £30 movements from fleabay that come from China? The uk based ones look like the Chinese ones from a uk seller.
> 
> If you do, do think they are seiko movements? They don't actually say "Seiko" on the rotors. If you do use them, do they keep good time? Steer clear?
> 
> ...


I paid £43.96 including delivery for 2 nh36 in eBay on the 2nd July and they came earlier this week. From something like abc- jewellery and said UK Hot Stock Japan.
They're genuine.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## earl.dieta (Aug 19, 2011)

Jtragic said:


> That's cool. I have a timegrapher but this interests me. What are you using for a microphone? I assume that's what your watch is resting on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good eye, yes it requires a microphone to capture the movement sound.
I'm using the stock apple earphones with built it microphone and it does the job.
Watch rests on top of the microphone (it's better too if the case back is open) and I put a towel on top to reduce noise.
App can also detect the bph automatically.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

humphrj said:


> I paid £43.96 including delivery for 2 nh36 in eBay on the 2nd July and they came earlier this week. From something like abc- jewellery and said UK Hot Stock Japan.
> They're genuine.
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers, really useful info 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Summertime means MonTSTer time


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

This SNZH "Black Bay" mod is done to death so I need not show it, but I caught this by accident, 
and I liked the "exaggeration," so here it is:


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> This SNZH "Black Bay" mod is done to death so I need not show it, but I caught this by accident,
> and I liked the "exaggeration," so here it is:
> 
> View attachment 13304589
> ...


Still kool! The SNZH is underrated as a mod watch, I wish someone would make a skx or sub style ceramic bezel insert for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Captain America approved! 20$ eBay dial not great, but I wanted red, dr.seikostain red ar sapphire, dlw ceramic bezel insert










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Monster mash. Black bezel had orange markers that were removed with some VOC cocktail from the garage(snxs seventy-something dial). Other is blumo dial in a srp637.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Seiko monster mod


----------



## OCDetails (Jan 16, 2009)

Red AR sapphire on my SKX399. NH36 with black day and date rings as well. That was a mod in and of itself. Had to take the rings off an SNK809 and swap them on the NH36. Lumed bezel insert going in next.


----------



## OCDetails (Jan 16, 2009)

Double domed blue AR sapphire and lumed bezel insert with a rubber strap on my SRBP51. These are definitely the mods this watch needed.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

I've been digging this wave dial in the Mohawk, but I'm thinking it may be classier in a smaller case. It should be the feature, not just another aspect. Too much going on here, with the focus being that bezel. Plus, I am thinking a yellow dial would look really good in the Mohawk. What do you think? Keep it as is, or switch it up?


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Nevermind it's done. Now I am debating if silver hands wouldn't look better than the doxa style.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Yeah think I'll go with this...


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

3-1-1 said:


> I've been digging this wave dial in the Mohawk, but I'm thinking it may be classier in a smaller case. It should be the feature, not just another aspect. Too much going on here, with the focus being that bezel. Plus, I am thinking a yellow dial would look really good in the Mohawk. What do you think? Keep it as is, or switch it up?
> View attachment 13321291


Wave dial in a smaller case...


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

I finally tried a Cali dial. All of the markings are lumed. So it looks cool for a few minutes in the dark.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Stargate Turtle
















Modding parts:
Seiko Stargate I black dial (from old Stargate), SBDC027 limited Sumo hands (Monsterwatches), coin edge Bezel (Ridwan, Phillipines), Ceramic bezel insert (DLW watches), double Domed sapphire CT057 (Crystaltimes)


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Tomgbw said:


> Stargate Turtle
> View attachment 13322907
> 
> 
> ...


Always a crowd pleaser.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

3WR said:


> I finally tried a Cali dial. All of the markings are lumed. So it looks cool for a few minutes in the dark.
> 
> View attachment 13322627
> View attachment 13322629
> View attachment 13322631





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

3WR said:


> I finally tried a Cali dial. All of the markings are lumed. So it looks cool for a few minutes in the dark.
> 
> View attachment 13322627
> View attachment 13322629
> View attachment 13322631


Looks great, I'm after a Cali dial myself, if you don't mind me asking, where did you source the dial and hands?

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## wkg1 (Dec 25, 2015)

First time modding, made some rookie mistakes: I was kind of rough on the dial, which now has some very light scratches, and the hands - so I might end up replacing those. Overall though I am happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Slim724 said:


> Seiko monster mod


Nice! Where is that dial from?


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool! Is that a mod?

Case? Movement?


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> Looks great, I'm after a Cali dial myself, if you don't mind me asking, where did you source the dial and hands?
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Thanks! The idea to use that case came from a previous mod of yours I copied with blue dial and cathedral hands.

Dial is from Raffles Time.

Hands are Yobokies "snake-head" as a second choice. Raffles Time has "Zerographe" hands in matching lume but not for Seiko movements when I was looking.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

3WR said:


> Cool! Is that a mod?
> 
> Case? Movement?


It's a Cavadini quartz from the bay. Swapped out the dial and movement for an NH35 with raffles dial and hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Gonkl said:


> Nice! Where is that dial from?


I got the dial a while back from Motor City Watch Works


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Homage... no, arse-kissing... to Explorer II... (Yeah right. It ain't "explorin' " d*ck)
SNKF with AjuiceT dial and hands, and sassy dark green leatherette strap


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I didn't do the work and I've posted it before but it just doesn't much belong in any other thread haha.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

3WR said:


> Thanks! The idea to use that case came from a previous mod of yours I copied with blue dial and cathedral hands.
> 
> Dial is from Raffles Time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the details. Yeah I remember this mod, funny thing, my niece was visiting me few months back and took this Watch off me 

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Anyone know of a good watchmaker in Los Angeles (or modded)? Really looking for someone close to Hollywood/koreatown/miracle mile. I know there’s a guy in Pasadena (forget his name) and the guy down in Costa Mesa. Unfortunately with a kid it’s really hard for me to make it to either so I was looking for someone close. There was a guy Ray Dollete that was listed on DLW, but he’s MIA. If anyone has any recommendations that would be great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Had anyone used hands set from seikostain(one second closer) for seiko mods... If so can please comment online and build quality etc.. 

All I see is posts of the bezels and inserts from him



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMeMod (Jul 7, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Baby Blue Tuna
IG: WatchMeMod

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Jtragic said:


> It's a Cavadini quartz from the bay. Swapped out the dial and movement for an NH35 with raffles dial and hands.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Did raffles time used to have Seiko versions of those hands? I see them for Miyota and ETA in their auction store. Can you make hands for one of those work with Seiko movements?


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

jagv428 said:


> Had anyone used hands set from seikostain(one second closer) for seiko mods... If so can please comment online and build quality etc..
> 
> All I see is posts of the bezels and inserts from him
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I've used hands, bezels, glass and inserts from OSC. No problems with anything.

Better quality than yobokies (by a mile!!) and more polite than Jake (which isn't difficult!!). I'd use OSC in preference to either of the others above. Less choice of course and no dials though.

Hands have been spot on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Thank you.. That's good to know.... Can you please share a pic of the hands you used on your watch


Shropshire_Tom said:


> I've used hands, bezels, glass and inserts from OSC. No problems with anything.
> 
> Better quality than yobokies (by a mile!!) and more polite than Jake (which isn't difficult!!). I'd use OSC in preference to either of the others above. Less choice of course and no dials though.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

jagv428 said:


> Thank you.. That's good to know.... Can you please share a pic of the hands you used on your watch
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk












The mod has since been reworked, but the hands remain and are good quality. Better than a lot of the SE Asia ones. At least the Raquel of Jakes hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Looks great... Thank you very much


Shropshire_Tom said:


> The mod has since been reworked, but the hands remain and are good quality. Better than a lot of the SE Asia ones. At least the Raquel of Jakes hands
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Skx TST 
by TheTigerUK #170039

It was an original SKX009 just Tst'd; now changed dial, chapter ring, hands, sapphire, bezel insert, day/date wheels, crown and strap.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

3WR said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Did raffles time used to have Seiko versions of those hands? I see them for Miyota and ETA in their auction store. Can you make hands for one of those work with Seiko movements?


ETA and Seiko hands are almost the same, except for the seconds hand. My general experience has been that the hour hands are interchangeable. The minute hand is hit or miss.

I'll try the minute hand out as is, then tap the movement against the bench a couple times on the six o'clock side to see if the hand drops out of position. Usually it will, so I'll crimp the opening ever so slightly (seriously, slightly - it doesn't take much) with a pair of broad tweezers or cuticle clippers. Use a loupe to make sure you at gripping at the right part.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Gonkl said:


> Nice! Where is that dial from?


I forgot to mention that I modified the dial finish. I put a heavy matte finish on the dial for a little extra depth and texture. I think I was playing around with patina and textures at the time I received the dial and it ended up a victim. Here is a better picture to show the dial finish/texture.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Dial/hand suggestions for blue bezel one? Red AR sapphire from dr. Seikostain.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



dino8791 said:


> Dial/hand suggestions for blue bezel one? Red AR sapphire from dr. Seikostain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same dial, Appleseed hour and minute with a blue seconds. ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*

Can you please share the pic... I was also looking at appleseed.one hands

Didn't have reference on how it would look on the dial


humphrj said:


> same dial, Appleseed hour and minute with a blue seconds. ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Modded Turtle made for a terrific one-watch during a week-long beach vacation.


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Slim724 said:


> I forgot to mention that I modified the dial finish. I put a heavy matte finish on the dial for a little extra depth and texture. I think I was playing around with patina and textures at the time I received the dial and it ended up a victim. Here is a better picture to show the dial finish/texture.


Nice. Did you apply to the whole dial including indices? Or did you tape them off?


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

I want to mod my skx monster with a different dial. Anyone know where to get a chapter ring that is not plain to fit. I’m looking for one with the minute indices.


----------



## WeedlessDrive (Dec 16, 2015)

I want to mod my skx monster with a different dial. Anyone know where to get a chapter ring that is not plain to fit. I’m looking for one with the minute indices.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

I did not tape off any of the indices and luckily it did not seem to effect the lume, time will tell on that one. I'm curious myself as to how the matte finish will hold up over time. So far so good


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sure, call me weird, but here it is. Somebody's gotta try it, right?

Case: Cerakoted army green... with OSC gold bezel + insert... Yobo hands.... Raffletime dial (which I have totally fallen in love with!!)

View attachment 13328135


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

3WR said:


> Wave dial in a smaller case...
> 
> View attachment 13322603
> View attachment 13322605
> View attachment 13322607


Thanks, those hands are a nice match for it too. Who makes those?


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Sure, call me weird, but here it is. Somebody's gotta try it, right?
> 
> Case: Cerakoted army green... with OSC gold bezel + insert... Yobo hands.... Raffletime dial (which I have totally fallen in love with!!)
> 
> ...


Very cool! I'd rock that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Call me weird.
> 
> View attachment 13328135


You're weird - which is way better than normal.

You've got to find a matching gold crown to complete the look.

Reminds me of the Timex _Adventurer Series_ (Pre-Expedition Outdoor watches with Indiglo from the early 1990's.):


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

*Post your mods here =>*

Been tinkering with mods again for several months. Forgot how fun it could be. This particular took awhile to get the parts and case grinding done but definitely worth it IMO.



















Out in natural light










Lume shot 









So the list is kinda extensive on this one. Started as a stock 009. Stripped the guts out and sent the case to John at Tiger Shrouds in the UK. He milled down the case sides and provided the Stainless steel shroud. Movement upgrade to a 4R with contrasting black kanji day wheel. Stargate 2 dial, hands from a transocean, knurled crown from samurai 2, tuna bezel from harold, high double dome sapphire, lumed ceramic bezel insert, and angus bracelet.

End result is a 46mm SKXy tuna with a more wearable lug to lug of a 009.

I've got a few idea of minor tweaks here and there. Maybe a colored seconds hand (yellow? Perhaps red) and send the shroud to be cerakoted to match the seconds hands. I'm just not thrilled about the wait to have cerakote done so I'll hold off. Something for next summer... I'll see.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



NightOwl said:


> Been tinkering with mods again for several months. Forgot how fun it could be. This particular took awhile to get the parts and case grinding done but definitely worth it IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I've tinkered with the idea of modding a shrouded skx too. Very well thought out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KFraz (Nov 25, 2017)

Guys, I started a thread asking about a mod with no success, so maybe here is the right place to ask. I have a Monster 3rd gen that I love, but I would prefer it without the date. Is there any way I can get rid of the date? Thank you!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> You're weird - which is way better than normal.
> You've got to find a matching gold crown to complete the look.
> Reminds me of the Timex


I left the crown (and the caseback) alone cuz I prefer to keep in steel those parts that I have to touch, as I don't like the idea of anything coming off eventually.
And I read something about the taboo of mixin metals, and that sounded all edgy n shiet.

I love Indiglos!!
I used to have a bunch growing up.
I wonder what happened to them?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

cayabo said:


> You're weird - which is way better than normal.
> 
> You've got to find a matching gold crown to complete the look.
> 
> ...


This ^^^
A golden crown will make this a million bucks watch!
Looks great now anyways

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Sure, call me weird, but here it is. Somebody's gotta try it, right?
> 
> Case: Cerakoted army green... with OSC gold bezel + insert... Yobo hands.... Raffletime dial (which I have totally fallen in love with!!)
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Looks like something a character in a sci-fi movie would wear.

Where does one get a strap with used shell casings? I have a watch with a Dagaz 1911 dial. Can't believe it never dawned on me to get a strap accented with ammo.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



NightOwl said:


> Been tinkering with mods again for several months. Forgot how fun it could be. This particular took awhile to get the parts and case grinding done but definitely worth it IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good, a great combination of parts :-!

I think the combination of black an white day/date works very well, a nice touch. Have done the same on one of my Seiko dials and it definitely adds something to the dial


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

3-1-1 said:


> Thanks, those hands are a nice match for it too. Who makes those?


Thanks. If I had my druthers, the hour markers would have slightly thicker black outlines. Then I think they'd match the hands a little better.

The hands are from Dagaz. I forget what happened, but I swear he used to have a lot more hands available a couple of years back. Then the store had a clearance sale, or the website was redone or something. I know there were some other hands I really liked that I've not seen again.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

3WR said:


> Very interesting. Looks like something a character in a sci-fi movie would wear.
> 
> Where does one get a strap with used shell casings? I have a watch with a Dagaz 1911 dial. Can't believe it never dawned on me to get a strap accented with ammo.


Glad you like it too. 

I got that strap on eBay from a Polish seller.
She hand-makes them. Not too expensive either.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

OK, gonna stop messin' around, 
On Black silicone. It's a diver after all dammit.


----------



## WatchMeMod (Jul 7, 2018)

Baby Blue Tuna

IG: WatchMeMod









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

LCBI 12Hr added to my Turtle. Beautiful insert!


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

WatchMeMod said:


> Baby Blue Tuna
> 
> IG: WatchMeMod
> 
> ...


double post


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

WatchMeMod said:


> Baby Blue Tuna
> 
> IG: WatchMeMod
> 
> ...


Beauty. Whats the dial taken from?


----------



## FordTran (Jun 22, 2018)

Nothing major. Painted the seconds hand with testors enamel which was so tedious. Blue coated AR sapphire crystal from Crystal times. Zulu strap.


----------



## WatchMeMod (Jul 7, 2018)

3-1-1 said:


> Beauty. Whats the dial taken from?


Blue lagoon turtle

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## OCDetails (Jan 16, 2009)

Double domed blue AR on this SNZF. Going to use it as a 62MAS mod when my dial and hands come in. Not sure what to do with the chapter ring, but I'm guessing I'll just paint it.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Kravitz (Aug 24, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*










Watchmaker just finished my newest set of mods. Yobokies dial, hands, bezel insert, domed sapphire. Dagaz coin edge bezel.

I guess this is a "Selagos"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Kravitz said:


> Watchmaker just finished my newest set of mods. Yobokies dial, hands, bezel insert, domed sapphire. Dagaz coin edge bezel.
> 
> I guess this is a "Selagos"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Better than Peiko  nice work


----------



## Kravitz (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Gonkl said:


> Better than Peiko  nice work


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Mod winner 2010 -> 2018

I envy your capacity to match colours and the bravery to mix unlikely parts to obtain watches for refined palates and for average people like me

Complimenti Tommino! :-!

View attachment 13328137


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ha! You're too kind, Fra!!

I just try so many combinations, even an idiot like me has to get lucky sometimes. :-!

But you!!?? You're one the true maestros here (I can think of 4 off the top of my head -- two in EU, two in USA) whose works I studied a lot of when I first started this.

You get it right EVERY TIME!! and with such clean lines!
I still remember marveling at your pieces when I first saw them. |>



LeeMorgan said:


> Mod winner 2010 -> 2018
> I envy your capacity to match colours and the bravery to mix unlikely parts to obtain watches for refined palates and for average people like me
> 
> Complimenti Tommino! :-!


----------



## WatchMeMod (Jul 7, 2018)

Crystal clear

IG: WatchMeMod









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Anyone know a source for a ceramic red or maroon colored SKX bezel insert? Like the red tudor black bay bezel? 
I know about the Dagaz one but pretty sure it is aluminum, not ceramic. Or is it?


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

3-1-1 said:


> Anyone know a source for a ceramic red or maroon colored SKX bezel insert? Like the red tudor black bay bezel?
> I know about the Dagaz one but pretty sure it is aluminum, not ceramic. Or is it?


I've looked and looked and haven't found one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nofive-0 (Jul 24, 2018)

My firs mod. I went for the simple aviator look.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

3-1-1 said:


> Anyone know a source for a ceramic red or maroon colored SKX bezel insert? Like the red tudor black bay bezel?
> I know about the Dagaz one but pretty sure it is aluminum, not ceramic. Or is it?


Never seen a whole red ceramic before. Only actual red ceramic I'm aware of is in the Pepsi 12hr GMT dial and those are still not officially released. Would definitely be interested if a full red or coke ceramic does come out.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My new SKX kinetic dial


----------



## RJS296 (Apr 15, 2017)

Anyone know if an SKX mod dial exists that is the same as or similar to the OG only without the orange writing? Or any other tips on how to get a plane dive dial (no numbers, no red text, no diamond stars, etc.) for an SKX mod. I've searched DLW, yobookies, dagaz and nothing seems right. My issue is that I want to do an SKX batman but think the orange text clashes.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

trying out this bracelet with my 'wanna be' PADI Sea Urchin...looks decent, i think... :think:


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

RJS296 said:


> Anyone know if an SKX mod dial exists that is the same as or similar to the OG only without the orange writing? Or any other tips on how to get a plane dive dial (no numbers, no red text, no diamond stars, etc.) for an SKX mod. I've searched DLW, yobookies, dagaz and nothing seems right. My issue is that I want to do an SKX batman but think the orange text clashes.


You can get bare dials off the bay. Maybe ........... - can't remember. You'd be better painting or coating your own dial than trying to remove stuff from another. There'd be no markings whatsoever on it then though. You can buy super luminova and could make your own markers, but it's in-depth and fiddly work!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 13337849
> 
> 
> View attachment 13337851


Looks like a fun watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Got this beautiful insert from DLW


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

OHL said:


> Got this beautiful insert from DLW
> View attachment 13338303


That bezel looks great with the skx173 dial and the PCL bracelet!


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

First mod. I'm not at all happy with how it turned out, but what can you do.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

It looks amazing! Why you are not al all happy?!
I say it is great, well done!


Keep_Scrolling said:


> First mod. I'm not at all happy with how it turned out, but what can you do.
> 
> View attachment 13338355


Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

These are a few I've made that I have photos of. Many others I was too busy making them to take pictures.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Keep_Scrolling said:


> First mod. I'm not at all happy with how it turned out, but what can you do.
> 
> View attachment 13338355


Very nice mod!! Yeah, what can ya do. Just suck it up and wear the poo outtvit, I guess. ;-)



the_watchier said:


> It looks amazing! Why you are not al all happy?!
> I say it is great, well done!


Lordy, bless their hearts, them Canucks. :-!
They just don't get 'Murican humor. Too dry for them. :-d


----------



## HeikkiL (Jul 26, 2018)

Dr Seikostain's Tower Bezel (yeah, it IS tall one...) and bezel insert, local cheapo seatbelt nato.


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Eggroll said:


> That bezel looks great with the skx173 dial and the PCL bracelet!


Thanks!



Keep_Scrolling said:


> First mod. I'm not at all happy with how it turned out, but what can you do.


Looks really good to me, what's wrong with it?


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Keep_Scrolling said:


> First mod. I'm not at all happy with how it turned out, but what can you do.
> 
> View attachment 13338355


Looks like a very wearable, unique turtle to me.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Yes, nice New Turtle mod.

Turtle rules, 6309-7040


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Very nice mod!! Yeah, what can ya do. Just suck it up and wear the poo outtvit, I guess. ;-)
> 
> Lordy, bless their hearts, them Canucks. :-!
> They just don't get 'Murican humor. Too dry for them. :-d


LOL I got It now..... not sure if it is the exposure to too much cold or just the air up here 

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

After a few mods with mixed results, I attempted a Marathon homage mod today and it came out great. 

I used a skx007 case; snz809 dial, hands and movement; marathon bezel from Yobokies; ceramic milsub insert from DLW; brushed stainless chapter ring from Crystal Times; and double dome sapphire from Crystal Times.

This will hold me over for a while until I buy a Marathon GSAR for real.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Sumo Steel








Parts
Sbdc001 with hand-set of MM300 from watch parts plaza, DD Sapphire with blue ar coating (crystaltimes), bezel insert steel engraved (yobokies)


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Mod


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

I do not really know what I like more, the watch or the background


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

I have definitely been out of the modding game for quite some time and decided to 'dive' back in (see what I did there ) - and knock the dust off my tools. Anyways - donor watch was a SKX009 and all parts came from DAGAZ and Alex at Crystaltimes. Pressure tested after assembly to 6ATM (check), and she's been running consistent at +2 secs for over 24 hours now (check). Just need my Super Oyster w/ratchet clasp and she's all done!


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

Hows the lume on those Dagaz pieces?


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Def not Helson or Armida nuclear, but this dial/hand set config is 95% C1 and 5% C3 applied lume and works fine for me. I was impressed with the longevity at 5am this morning I could still tell what time it was but if you're looking for that 'blast in your face' you will have to look elsewhere.


Keep_Scrolling said:


> Hows the lume on those Dagaz pieces?


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

That looks very nice. I'm taking a lot big time to choose parts for my first mod (007 base) and the Dagaz Astro dial just moved a bit higher on my list.



hooliganjrs said:


> I have definitely been out of the modding game for quite some time and decided to 'dive' back in (see what I did there ) - and knock the dust off my tools. Anyways - donor watch was a SKX009 and all parts came from DAGAZ and Alex at Crystaltimes. Pressure tested after assembly to 6ATM (check), and she's been running consistent at +2 secs for over 24 hours now (check). Just need my Super Oyster w/ratchet clasp and she's all done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Dagaz dial + hands


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

I just sold this so I can post it here, Baltic Shield Aviation:


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

*Post your mods here =>*


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bl0xo7AHtf8/


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

This bezel insert is very nice,


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

carlowus said:


> I just sold this so I can post it here, Baltic Shield Aviation:


Looks great! What's the parts list. That case is pretty cool.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ChiefJr said:


>


where did you get an angled pepsi bezel insert?


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> where did you get an angled pepsi bezel insert?


It's a Dagaz Superdome kit with the Pepsi option.

https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/7287655

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ChiefJr said:


> It's a Dagaz Superdome kit with the Pepsi option.
> 
> https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/7287655


oh, ok cool. that's what it _looked_ like, but i've never heard anyone mention that!


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> oh, ok cool. that's what it _looked_ like, but i've never heard anyone mention that!


:-!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Not sure if this would qualify as a mod, but here is a Suma Green (no modification to the watch head), with a monster bracelet and a Strapcode clasp.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

ChiefJr said:


>


Nice but now you need a new bracelet ...

;-)


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Nice but now you need a new bracelet ...
> 
> ;-)


Lol. I know. I tried to like OEM jubilee but I'm more of a strap person.

That sealed it. Off it goes. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thefunkfuzz (Sep 27, 2017)

It took me 3 weeks, the bezel is stuck at 6 0clock, the dial is scratched and there is dust under the crystal.. But I replaced the movement, crystal, crown and stem, to resurrect this old broken skx173, and I couldn't be happier!
next move will be to flip the dial so the crown is at 9:50.
And fix all the little mistakes too 🙂


----------



## 1313 (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

New sapphire style from CT. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

Seiko FFF


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

hooliganjrs said:


> I have definitely been out of the modding game for quite some time and decided to 'dive' back in (see what I did there ) - and knock the dust off my tools. Anyways - donor watch was a SKX009 and all parts came from DAGAZ and Alex at Crystaltimes. Pressure tested after assembly to 6ATM (check), and she's been running consistent at +2 secs for over 24 hours now (check). Just need my Super Oyster w/ratchet clasp and she's all done!


WOW, what an amazing job you did here. i instantly went on the websites you mentioned (thanks for the names) , found all the parts and starting looking for a new/used skx for modding.

just wanted to say awesome job and i love the creativity of people on this site.


----------



## skunkworks (Apr 5, 2017)

RJS296 said:


> Anyone know if an SKX mod dial exists that is the same as or similar to the OG only without the orange writing? Or any other tips on how to get a plane dive dial (no numbers, no red text, no diamond stars, etc.) for an SKX mod. I've searched DLW, yobookies, dagaz and nothing seems right. My issue is that I want to do an SKX batman but think the orange text clashes.


There's a good chance goof-off will remove that red text.

Instagram: skunkworkswatches


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

Bought a questionable (read: fake) SKX013 off ebay for fairly cheap to play with, came with a fake 7s26 movement and almost no crown threads but still workable. Time to find a real one i think.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Whoa! Almost didn't see it there.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

That reminds me...

I went to buy a camouflage jacket last week.... but I couldn't find one.... :-d


----------



## speed023 (Jul 24, 2018)

My SKX mod


----------



## 2snail (Aug 1, 2018)

i went through about 900 pages of this thread getting inspiration for my skx007. I ordered a build through Yobokies originally and decided to redo it and had a local watch shop rebuild it.Here is what it started out as 








I went with a Dagaz polar expedition dial, dr seikostein hands, yobokies coin edge bezel and dagaz planet ocean bezel insert, polished chapter ring. The crystal is blue AR Coated. The strap is a fluco silicone rubber strap.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

speed023 said:


> My SKX mod


Perfect! The hard part is leaving it alone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrbrianchu (Dec 18, 2015)

SNK Field Mod

Military style like a Marathon H3.















Wicked sick


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Since I just traded this one I can now post it, another Karlskrona - Nordic Shield Bund project:


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Vintage Glossy


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Re-modified Turtle... using AjuiceT grey dial, leftover hands... OSC bezel + insert


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

Rolex gmt ceramic bezel + custom crystal + crown


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Another re-modified Turtle...


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Mind if I ask what bezel insert that is?
Not sure if I've noticed it before.



Chronopolis said:


> Another re-modified Turtle...
> 
> View attachment 13356739


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

here is my Shogun with a DD AR blue sapphire and a MM300 clasp.
great titanium watch.


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

double posting


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Re-modified Turtle... using AjuiceT grey dial, leftover hands... OSC bezel + insert
> 
> View attachment 13356585
> View attachment 13356587
> ...


BRILLIANT! I have never seen a steropair of watches before. I had to zoom out because I don't have glasses for that, but I managed to magic-eye it. cheers!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

can a monster dial fit in a turtle? 

can a regular monster dial fit in the SRP637 shrouded monster?


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

hooliganjrs said:


> I have definitely been out of the modding game for quite some time and decided to 'dive' back in (see what I did there ) - and knock the dust off my tools. Anyways - donor watch was a SKX009 and all parts came from DAGAZ and Alex at Crystaltimes. Pressure tested after assembly to 6ATM (check), and she's been running consistent at +2 secs for over 24 hours now (check). Just need my Super Oyster w/ratchet clasp and she's all done!


I am wowed.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



gsilkey said:


> Mind if I ask what bezel insert that is?
> Not sure if I've noticed it before.


It's GHOST -- from One Second Closer (OSC).
Available on eBay.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

carlowus said:


> Since I just traded this one I can now post it, another Karlskrona - Nordic Shield Bund project:


you booted the best part of the Nordic? =)


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

My latest mod....


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

timetellinnoob said:


> you booted the best part of the Nordic? =)


Not sure what the best part is for you but I did include these... so it's almost like a modding kit...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

carlowus said:


> Not sure what the best part is for you but I did include these... so it's almost like a modding kit...


The white dial, haha. but adding them makes up for it. =)


----------



## Beau M (Aug 24, 2017)

Just arrived in the mail. I didn't mod it, but I will. Also, I'm not sure about the brown strap. Thoughts?


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Posting here because I’m not aware of a better thread to ask in...

Does anyone know of a supplier for a scalloped / fluted bezel like on the Seamaster that’ll fit an SKX?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osnola obax (Aug 4, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Hi there, new to the forum but a regular browser. I plan on building the attached photoshopped image of an already modded "six padi". I should look better when fitted properly and will also have a coin edged bezel. Haven't seen anything like it to date.








- - - Updated - - -

Hi there, new to the forum but a regular browser. I plan on building the attached photoshopped image of an already modded "six padi". I should look better when fitted properly and will also have a coin edged bezel. Haven't seen anything like it to date.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Fairly simple mod today. I've been eyeing the new "bottlecap" for about a month or two by now. Only thing is I want the gradient green dial but don't like the PVD case. Last week decided to finally just go for it and it came in today.










Before 









Mod time 













































Done!









After 


















Very happy with the green/stainless steel setup. Unique dial color.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice! |>
I have those very same 2, and was thinking of doing the same thing, but could not make up my mind.

I think I might go for it now, maybe. :think: ...... ;-)



NightOwl said:


> ..."bottlecap" Only thing is I want the gradient green dial but don't like the PVD case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



NightOwl said:


>


Nice - I think they both look better.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



cayabo said:


> Nice - I think they both look better.


I heard that before.
Many many years ago, when I was rugged, young, and handsome (now, just handsome), and newly married.

I went to the mall with my wife. 
She got some new shoes, clothes, and a makeover.... 
And I, a haircut - but the barber botched it, and I ended up getting a dang "Carl Lewis" crew cut, when all I wanted was a trim.

We came home, and I heard my MIL (may she RIP) say that.

Sigh.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



Chronopolis said:


> I heard that before.
> Many many years ago, when I was rugged, young, and handsome (now, just handsome), and newly married.
> 
> I went to the mall with my wife.
> ...


Hold on - are we to believe you've got less rugged as you've aged? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Shark Willard with Alpinist parts that I owned longer and lived in the parts box....
- SARB059 dial, watch parts plaza
- Sword hands from SNZHxx, ebay seller sausagedogseiko


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

how did the E get so bent?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

I dont know where the „E“ of SEIKO gets hurt...as mentioned the parts lived longer in a box...


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Disaster of a days modding!! 1st gen orange monster I picked up with a dud movement. I decided to upgrade to NH36 and a stem from an orange stargate (which works but is just a gnats testicle too short, so the winding function only works as you are sealing the crown.

But why is the day so far off? I know a lot of you have upgraded to NH36...any issues like this? Did I get a 3 o'clock movement sent? Does it make a difference? Did I put it in the dial spacer upside down?

I remember Chronopolis replying to somebody on a different thread about this ages ago, but can't find it...help appreciated!!

I then smashed a DD crystal AND an original trying to mod a turtle. I've done half a dozen crystal swaps...mustbmve been in a bad mood!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

It's not the movement, it's the day disc that's 3 o'clock. You need to get a 4 o'clock day disc. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

***** Jones said:


> It's not the movement, it's the day disc that's 3 o'clock. You need to get a 4 o'clock day disc.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Am I lucky enough for the dud 7s26 day disc to fit the movement??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Sure will!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

I'd like to make a no day SKX hacking mod. Preferablly something with different colored lume like onn the SBDC055 though preferablly with a blue sunburst dial.

I'm having a hell of a time finding what I'm looking for.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

mrozowjj said:


> I'd like to make a no day SKX hacking mod. Preferablly something with different colored lume like onn the SBDC055 though preferablly with a blue sunburst dial.
> 
> I'm having a hell of a time finding what I'm looking for.


Link to sunburst blue with date(you said no day). Also no date available, and different blue shades on his site. Good luck with your search. https://ajuicet.com/product/dark-blue-sunburst-dial-v2-400-wdate/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

Kinesis said:


> Link to sunburst blue with date(you said no day). Also no date available, and different blue shades on his site. Good luck with your search. https://ajuicet.com/product/dark-blue-sunburst-dial-v2-400-wdate/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My god those are perfect. I love it.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

mrozowjj said:


> My god those are perfect. I love it.


You can always get something re-lined with the color(s) you want too.


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

cave diver said:


> You can always get something re-lined with the color(s) you want too.


How? By who?

I'm new to the idea of doing some mods there really should be an FAQ.

I'd like to upgrade to a hacking movement too.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Disaster of a days modding!! 1st gen orange monster I picked up with a dud movement. I decided to upgrade to NH36 and a stem from an orange stargate (which works but is just a gnats testicle too short, so the winding function only works as you are sealing the crown.
> 
> But why is the day so far off? I know a lot of you have upgraded to NH36...any issues like this? Did I get a 3 o'clock movement sent? Does it make a difference? Did I put it in the dial spacer upside down?
> 
> ...


NH 36 comes with 3 ocklock crown position. So you have to remove your Day wheel from your old movement and put in the your new one. No big issue or hard job.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> NH 36 comes with 3 ocklock crown position. So you have to remove your Day wheel from your old movement and put in the your new one. No big issue or hard job.


Thanks, it occurred to me after it was pointed out. I have found a great how to guide so will get on with it.

Thanks again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

My latest, Seiko SARZ005 with Seiko dial big number blue and Spork hands, MKII seconds hand


----------



## 88Keys (Jun 25, 2017)

I realise this mod is a bit of a cliché, but I wanted the monster lume for my bedtime watch.

SNK809. SKX009 dial and hands.


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I know I'm asking lots of questions here but I'm entertaining doing my first mod and it's a little overwhelming; does anyone make faces that come with different colored lume on the face? Something like what Seiko does on the SBDC055 as an example.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



mrozowjj said:


> I know I'm asking lots of questions here but I'm entertaining doing my first mod and it's a little overwhelming; does anyone make faces that come with different colored lume on the face? Something like what Seiko does on the SBDC055 as an example.


Not that I'm aware of. You can buy lume paint in different colors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrozowjj (Jan 31, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*

- - - Updated - - -



dino8791 said:


> Not that I'm aware of. You can buy lume paint in different colors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did some googling and found http://www.watchlume.com/

Is there any other sources?

Would I buy a face without any lume or could I just paint over existing lume?


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Can someone tell me what dial is on this SKX?

https://lcbistore.com/products/seiko-skx-12-hour-style-blue

- - - Updated - - -

Can someone tell me what dial is on this SKX?

https://lcbistore.com/products/seiko-skx-12-hour-style-blue


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Looks like the stragate II dial


PixlPutterMan said:


> Can someone tell me what dial is on this SKX?
> 
> https://lcbistore.com/products/seiko-skx-12-hour-style-blue
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

My new summer watch:

















Cheers,
Tom


----------



## mike0023 (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Nice work. I'm a sucker for a cali style dial.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Im sure the answer is no, but has anyone found a glass/sapphire 12 hour bezel? I see a few glass lumed bezels at Yobokies but not in 12 hour, and he said he isnt make them.

Fingers crossed I missed something.......


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

https://lcbistore.com/
Might have what you are looking for.



PixlPutterMan said:


> Im sure the answer is no, but has anyone found a glass/sapphire 12 hour bezel? I see a few glass lumed bezels at Yobokies but not in 12 hour, and he said he isnt make them.
> 
> Fingers crossed I missed something.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



gsilkey said:


> https://lcbistore.com/
> Might have what you are looking for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Checked with them, all ceramic.

I will likely end up with ceramic, but really wanted glass. Saw just a few but they werent 12 hour....


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



PixlPutterMan said:


> Checked with them, all ceramic.
> 
> I will likely end up with ceramic, but really wanted glass. Saw just a few but they werent 12 hour....


Aaah sorry, I missed the operative 'glass'. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Picked it up this way









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ryn (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi
Has anyone modded an SNKN01 Recraft like the one attached?

I'm definitely going to upgrade the movement to an NH36 but I'm wondering what to do about the lack of loom. 

Could I add lume, using one of those prefilled syringes or should I change the hands, leaving the markers unlumed? My concern with that is that I can't find hands similar to the ones it has, but lumed. If I change the hands it might throw the whole esthetics of the dial off Any comments, suggestions or examples would be appreciated.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

3ryn said:


> Hi
> Has anyone modded an SNKN01 Recraft like the one attached?
> 
> I'm definitely going to upgrade the movement to an NH36 but I'm wondering what to do about the lack of loom.
> ...


Yes, see below one example even if not the exact model.

I did make another one but I don't recall where the pics are...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

3ryn said:


> Hi
> Has anyone modded an SNKN01 Recraft like the one attached?
> 
> I'm definitely going to upgrade the movement to an NH36 but I'm wondering what to do about the lack of loom.
> ...


I found the other project I did some time back:


----------



## 3ryn (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Hi

Thanks for the reply. Both your mods look excellent. I love the look of my watch so I'm nervous about messing with the esthetics too much but I'd really like some Lume.

- - - Updated - - -

Hi

Thanks for the reply. Both your mods look excellent. I love the look of my watch so I'm nervous about messing with the esthetics too much but I'd really like some Lume.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



3ryn said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Both your mods look excellent. I love the look of my watch so I'm nervous about messing with the esthetics too much but I'd really like some Lume.


Cool. Putting lume on the dial and hand is a lot messier then just replace them. There are other parts that will work, you just need to look around and find the dial/hand combinations you like.


----------



## AriFV (Jun 20, 2018)

My MOD (Orange is the New Black)



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

AriFV said:


> My MOD (Orange is the New Black)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, orange is the new black. Lol.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AriFV (Jun 20, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*



humphrj said:


> Indeed, orange is the new black. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in fact I am waiting for my signed crown and isofrane that is that same LOL

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey all, just checking in. I graduate watchmaking school in 1 week! I finished up a video on how to remove and install watch hands I think some of you may find useful!!!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



crappysurfer said:


> Hey all, just checking in. I graduate watchmaking school in 1 week! I finished up a video on how to remove and install watch hands I think some of you may find useful!!!


Man! That was satisfying to see! Thx for sharing.

And congrats on your matriculation!
Best wishes!


----------



## osnola obax (Aug 4, 2018)

Did my first ever mod last night. Doubke domed saphire crystal on my skx009. 

Took longer than expected. I found the bezel really hard to get off. Eventually i found a technique of placing the watch case in a watch case holder in an upright position and hammering a sharp knife in between the case and the bezel. At that stage though i had already created some dents and scratches on the watch case.

The original hardlex crystal came out without issue and the chapter ring came out through the front too. However, I bwnt the handle on my crystal press trying to squeeze the new crystal in. Even now i wonder is it seat correctly but it seems solid enough. 

However, ding bat here forgot to replace the chapter ring. Not wishing to take the crystal again, i tried to manipulate it in from the back of the case and ended up snapping in one place. This did make it easier to seat however and you cant notice where its snapped now that the watch us closed up. 

There is however, an annoying piece of dust on the inside of the crystal now.

All in all, Im impressed with the look of the crystal, its also AR coated and i bought it from DLW. Its a quality piece of glass and really improves the looks of the watch. It was a very steep learning curve however, and lots of mistakes made. Everydays a school day as they say.


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woah! Where did you get that bezel? If you don't mind sharing your secret!


----------



## charlie__ (Oct 17, 2015)

Not sure it’s a mod, exactly, but this Uncle Seiko ‘President’ bracelet came today and it’s a great fit for PADI Turtle ...


----------



## charlie__ (Oct 17, 2015)

A couple more shots of it ... machining is all very nice, sharp. Clasp is milled but not quite as good as the rest. No fancy micro-adjust. The end links are a decent fit for the watch: this seemed to be done better with the Uncle Seiko product than the others, which is partly why I went with it. Seiko’s tolerances here are not quite what they might be, making the bracelet manufacturer’s job harder. A couple of different sizes of spring bar are provided and it took the smallest diameter to get everything seated: it seems secure now though. Brushing is lovely (although finer than on the Turtle’s case); the links are screwed and all of them are articulated.

Anyway, the result is on the way to being a Rolex GMT tribute ...


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Fantastic! Very well done


dino8791 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Samurai with SPB053 dial and limited Samurai bezel (both watch parts plaza), DD sapphire with clear AR coating (crystaltimes)















- - - Updated - - -

Samurai with SPB053 dial and limited Samurai bezel (both watch parts plaza), DD sapphire with clear AR coating (crystaltimes)


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

Does anyone know if there is a steel insert for the turtle without markers just a lume dot or a triangle?

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Fresh off the modding table! Case and bracelet bead blasted by NEWW (very good service) 
SRPC23 dial, MM hands, skx seconds hand, dlw "carbon" ceramic bezel insert, ct sapphire, bead blasted chapter ring. I've been planning this and acquiring parts for a while, finally got it together this morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow! Very nice.



dino8791 said:


> Fresh off the modding table! Case and bracelet bead blasted by NEWW (very good service)
> SRPC23 dial, MM hands, skx seconds hand, dlw "carbon" ceramic bezel insert, ct sapphire, bead blasted chapter ring. I've been planning this and acquiring parts for a while, finally got it together this morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Second mod for today. Dial swap to dagaz wave dial. Red AR sapphire from dr. Seikostain makes dials look a little crisper!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjerome (Oct 15, 2010)

*YOBOKIES SKX007* He told me it is the only white dial he ever made.No plans for another. Good for me.... I added the insert and the Razor bracelet for hopefully a one-of -a- kind piece.


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

Here is SNKL23 in its new glory plus a Stormtrooper. =D
And in the dark, a Swiss BGW9 lume shot of it.

(Shot from iPhone 6S Plus, no filters).


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

ok,now I need some wrist shots of her. Nice mod! Would be interesting to see that with a PVD case/bracelet too

- - - Updated - - -

ok,now I need some wrist shots of her. Nice mod! Would be interesting to see that with a PVD case/bracelet too


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

blakey said:


> Here is SNKL23 in its new glory plus a Stormtrooper. =D
> And in the dark, a Swiss BGW9 lume shot of it.
> 
> (Shot from iPhone 6S Plus, no filters).


Where did you source that dial?


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



hairy said:


> Where did you source that dial?


they are from luciusatelier

- - - Updated - - -



hairy said:


> Where did you source that dial?


they are from luciusatelier


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

skx007 submariner ceramic black yellow + nato


----------



## Untxizuria (May 11, 2018)

First attempt at modding, SNZH with Dagaz agent dial and 12h bezel insert.


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

Sarb033 Exploranger


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

JPa said:


> Sarb033 Exploranger
> 
> View attachment 13395297


Very cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice video on the hands installation.

That is not how my first time went. I think the seconds hand took me about 45 minutes and a good supply of brown water to curtail the frustration before i managed to get that tiny post in the hole. The internet makes this look easy with macro camera work. Now try to read this without laughing at the innuendos...

Also, I failed at linking this reply to the video posted on page 1212

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/post-your-mods-here-=-246526-post46745513.html#post46745513

Re: Post your mods here =>
Hey all, just checking in. I graduate watchmaking school in 1 week! I finished up a video on how to remove and install watch hands I think some of you may find useful!!!


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



JPa said:


> Nice video on the hands installation.
> 
> That is not how my first time went. I think the seconds hand took me about 45 minutes and a good supply of brown water to curtail the frustration before i managed to get that tiny post in the hole. The internet makes this look easy with macro camera work. Now try to read this without laughing at the innuendos...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, it takes many many watches to get to the point where you can just drop it on. When I first started it took me hours to dial and case a watch, 4 years later it takes me minutes. Keep it up and you'll get there!

I also just finished up an introductory video on timing/regulating your watch.






- - - Updated - - -



JPa said:


> Nice video on the hands installation.
> 
> That is not how my first time went. I think the seconds hand took me about 45 minutes and a good supply of brown water to curtail the frustration before i managed to get that tiny post in the hole. The internet makes this look easy with macro camera work. Now try to read this without laughing at the innuendos...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, it takes many many watches to get to the point where you can just drop it on. When I first started it took me hours to dial and case a watch, 4 years later it takes me minutes. Keep it up and you'll get there!

I also just finished up an introductory video on timing/regulating your watch.


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

New mods for a new look for my SKX009J and SKX009K


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Top notch!! Hands from dlw?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

dino8791 said:


> Top notch!! Hands from dlw?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and yes. They look great but unfortunately the lume is quite weak and not a good match to seikos lume.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Just picked this up on the forums, in love!!!!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I modded a SRP315 with a bezel and crown from a SRP309. Nothing complicated but it makes a big difference in appearance.


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

Modded SNKL23. Changed the dial and hands. And doubled sided blue AR sapphire.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

*Post your mods here =>*



Eggroll said:


> Thanks and yes. They look great but unfortunately the lume is quite weak and not a good match to seikos lume.


I thought I should show you an original skx013 lume vs modded snkl23 bgw9 lume. I took this with an iPhone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

😁


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*

Very helpful thanks!

- - - Updated - - -

Very helpful thanks!


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

Agreed - love this hands - less than impressed with the lume


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

blakey said:


> Here is SNKL23 in its new glory plus a Stormtrooper. =D
> And in the dark, a Swiss BGW9 lume shot of it.
> 
> (Shot from iPhone 6S Plus, no filters).
> ...


Brilliant lume!


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



charlie__ said:


> A couple more shots of it ... machining is all very nice, sharp. Clasp is milled but not quite as good as the rest. No fancy micro-adjust. The end links are a decent fit for the watch: this seemed to be done better with the Uncle Seiko product than the others, which is partly why I went with it. Seiko's tolerances here are not quite what they might be, making the bracelet manufacturer's job harder. A couple of different sizes of spring bar are provided and it took the smallest diameter to get everything seated: it seems secure now though. Brushing is lovely (although finer than on the Turtle's case); the links are screwed and all of them are articulated.
> 
> Anyway, the result is on the way to being a Rolex GMT tribute ...


Very cool

- - - Updated - - -



dino8791 said:


> Fresh off the modding table! Case and bracelet bead blasted by NEWW (very good service)
> SRPC23 dial, MM hands, skx seconds hand, dlw "carbon" ceramic bezel insert, ct sapphire, bead blasted chapter ring. I've been planning this and acquiring parts for a while, finally got it together this morning.
> 
> 
> ...


love it!


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

AriFV said:


> My MOD (Orange is the New Black)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one way to test water resistance


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

Uhr_Mensch said:


> My new summer watch:
> 
> View attachment 13373181
> 
> ...


Love it!


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

westy64 said:


> here is my Shogun with a DD AR blue sapphire and a MM300 clasp.
> great titanium watch.


Very nice sapphire!


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



speed023 said:


> My SKX mod


Very sharp!

- - - Updated - - -



2snail said:


> i went through about 900 pages of this thread getting inspiration for my skx007. I ordered a build through Yobokies originally and decided to redo it and had a local watch shop rebuild it.Here is what it started out as
> View attachment 13354345
> 
> 
> ...


love the blue hands!

- - - Updated - - -



Kinesis said:


> New sapphire style from CT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks fantastic!


----------



## flametop (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi, do you have any idea/tip of how to press out a double doomed crystal from the skx007? My cheap eBay press can press it in, but not out, because the plastics are not “deep” enough. Any idea is much appreciated.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

flametop said:


> Hi, do you have any idea/tip of how to press out a double doomed crystal from the skx007? My cheap eBay press can press it in, but not out, because the plastics are not "deep" enough. Any idea is much appreciated.


Use two dies:-!


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Keep the bezel on (if it was off), unscrew the top die down a couple threads. If the lower die still isn’t deep enough, put toothpicks in between bezel and die. Hope this helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

Anyone have input on IP Coated bezels. I have been thinking about modding my SKX009 with a matte gold IP coin edge. Does IP coating chip or damage easily? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flametop (Jul 27, 2017)

dino8791 said:


> Keep the bezel on (if it was off), unscrew the top die down a couple threads. If the lower die still isn't deep enough, put toothpicks in between bezel and die. Hope this helps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keeping the bezel on worked well. Thanks. Very easy in the end, haha


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

Tomgbw said:


> Sumo Steel
> View attachment 13342569
> 
> 
> ...


I like this alot! Fantastic work!


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

the_watchier said:


> It looks amazing! Why you are not al all happy?!
> I say it is great, well done!
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Love the strap combo and the red on the seconds hand!


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

very elegant


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 13337849
> 
> 
> View attachment 13337851


This looks fantastic!


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

blakey said:


> Modded SNKL23. Changed the dial and hands. And doubled sided blue AR sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that. Simple. Good looking.

Where did the dial and hands come from? I don't recognize the triangle logo on the dial.

Thanks.


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



3WR said:


> I like that. Simple. Good looking.
> 
> Where did the dial and hands come from? I don't recognize the triangle logo on the dial.
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks buddy!

The mod parts are from LuciusAtelier. Not sure if I can post the link, but just add a dot com and you are there.


----------



## jalquiza (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*

skx007, dlw coin-edge bezel & ceramic insert, brushed all the glossy bits of the case. Somehow enjoy this more than my german/swiss stuff.









- - - Updated - - -

skx007, dlw coin-edge bezel & ceramic insert, brushed all the glossy bits of the case. Somehow enjoy this more than my german/swiss stuff.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



jalquiza said:


> skx007, dlw coin-edge bezel & ceramic insert, brushed all the glossy bits of the case. Somehow enjoy this more than my german/swiss stuff.
> 
> View attachment 13403675
> 
> ...


007?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



jalquiza said:


> skx007, dlw coin-edge bezel & ceramic insert, brushed all the glossy bits of the case. Somehow enjoy this more than my german/swiss stuff.
> 
> View attachment 13403675
> 
> ...


love it!


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;gt;*

Sumo Mod


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;gt;*

Sumo Mod


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;gt;*

Sumo Mod - apologies for the dust :-(


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;gt;*

Sumo Mod
View attachment 13405213

View attachment 13405215


- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;gt;*

PO Hands
View attachment 13405225


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;gt;*

TST Turtle with Bubble dome
View attachment 13405233

View attachment 13405235


- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;gt;*

Custom Bronze Turtle


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

TST















- - - Updated - - -

TST


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

Bronze Shroud & Bezel


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I never cease to be amazed by how good a watch looks, then add some sun and a close up photo and it the grubbiest looking watch in the world


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*

Another sumo mod








- - - Updated - - -

Another sumo mod


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

SKX Mod


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;gt;*

TST Mod















- - - Updated - - -

TST Mod


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

SRP453 plus Sapphire, Bezel, Insert & new shroud


----------



## Wimpy (Jan 22, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

SRP453 plus Sapphire, Bezel, Insert & new shroud
View attachment 13405289

View attachment 13405291

View attachment 13405293


- - - Updated - - -

Having fun with duplicate posts - not! :-(


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Wimpy said:


> SRP453 plus Sapphire, Bezel, Insert & new shroud
> View attachment 13405289
> 
> View attachment 13405291
> ...


All are very cool! The TST Pepsi and MM300 are my favorites. I've been wanting to mod a shrouded skx. Awesome spread, I really enjoyed checking out all of these posts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Untxizuria (May 11, 2018)

I wanted a retro no date diver, so I modded my sea urchin










DLW insert and crystal
Yobokies chapter ring
Dagaz dial and hands


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Untxizuria said:


> I wanted a retro no date diver, so I modded my sea urchin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang! I'd rock that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Wimpy said:


> SKX Mod
> View attachment 13405281
> 
> View attachment 13405283


Good lord that is gorgeous!!

- - - Updated - - -



Wimpy said:


> SKX Mod
> View attachment 13405281
> 
> View attachment 13405283


Good lord that is gorgeous!!


----------



## WatchMeMod (Jul 7, 2018)

Made a video of my Seiko watch mod.














Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## maaashowluvwach (Jan 18, 2017)

blakey said:


> Here is SNKL23 in its new glory plus a Stormtrooper. =D
> And in the dark, a Swiss BGW9 lume shot of it.
> 
> (Shot from iPhone 6S Plus, no filters).
> ...


Wow, very nice mod! I like it a lot. I'm a sucker for a good explorer mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maaashowluvwach (Jan 18, 2017)

Eggroll said:


> New mods for a new look for my SKX009J and SKX009K


Excellent color!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

I guess this is now the direction my Invicta is going to go. Nice work


Untxizuria said:


> I wanted a retro no date diver, so I modded my sea urchin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

What hands did you use?


----------



## Untxizuria (May 11, 2018)

Tjcdas said:


> What hands did you use?


Dagaz sword silver


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

maaashowluvwach said:


> Wow, very nice mod! I like it a lot. I'm a sucker for a good explorer mod.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  We have the same taste. Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

three newly modded old watches


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

Omega Seamaster 300 mod.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

have a small mod i'm collecting for, _barely_ a mod tbh but will change the look fairly dramatically.

I have on the way the blue version of the SNXS79:









an SNXS77, and basically just going to do black kanji days, but leaving the white date wheel, as i've never had a b/w calendar mix before. and also a leather strap. to me this makes it look like the OG actual japanese 5s (and upper stuff hehe) from the 60's and 70's (though those happen to do white days w/ black date, so i'm doing it backwards). i got the strap yesterday, should get the kanji tomorrow, watch on Wednesday. who knows when i take it in but it'll be ready (also gives me time to think about and get a second hand) =)

i may or may not still decide to change the second hand to an orange or red stick hand of some sort. my other options from my tiny little parts collection are SRP773 or 775 second hands, which are silver or gold versions of the SKX second hand. but they may be too big. not a big concern over the style not quite matching.


----------



## AriFV (Jun 20, 2018)

My SKX (New PVD Signed Crown)









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Can someone tell me if there's any problem putting a monster dial in a SRP637 shrouded monster ("baby tuna")? I haven't seen it done, but can't understand why. I'd like to make a shrouded ORANGE monster, but wonder if there's a hangup that I should know about. This will be my first major mod project.

Here's my mock-up.


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

I just bought this modded SKX at a very good price. The owner told me the crustal was replaced with sapphire. Is there any way to figure out if it has been replaced?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

gpb1111 said:


> I just bought this modded SKX at a very good price. The owner told me the crustal was replaced with sapphire. Is there any way to figure out if it has been replaced?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just noticed it is domed slightly compared to my unmodded SKX. Is this a clear sign it is sapphire?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

WatchMeMod said:


> Made a video of my Seiko watch mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just subbed! Keep it coming!


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

WatchMeMod said:


> Made a video of my Seiko watch mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny, I just happened to stumble onto your channel last week for other things. Look forward to seeing some of your watch content. All the best b-)


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

Pilot Aviator style mod.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

Seiko SKX Batman and Pepsi mods...


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*



Eggroll said:


> Seiko SKX Batman and Pepsi mods...


Dang nice eggroll! I'm going to need some more pics and info on that Pepsi bezel insert 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

What build is it?


blakey said:


> Pilot Aviator style mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

jagv428 said:


> What build is it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


SNKL23. Dial, hand and crystal were changed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Was thinking of modding my snkl23 too.... Where you source the dial and hands?


blakey said:


> SNKL23. Dial, hand and crystal were changed.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

jagv428 said:


> Was thinking of modding my snkl23 too.... Where you source the dial and hands?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Parts are from Luciusatelier.com

If you can gets your hands on SNKL15 to mod, that would be better. SNKL23 production has ceased. And the original look is just too gorgeous to mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Will keep it in mind... Thanks


blakey said:


> Parts are from Luciusatelier.com
> 
> If you can gets your hands on SNKL15 to mod, that would be better. SNKL23 production has ceased. And the original look is just too gorgeous to mod.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



dino8791 said:


> Dang nice eggroll! I'm going to need some more pics and info on that Pepsi bezel insert
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's actually an unreleased ceramic bezel from DLW. Not sure if he's planning on releasing it though...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

the mod hasn't happened yet, but i have the watch now (thanks amazon balance!):

















so all i am doing is the strap (will have a couple more later), black kanji days, and a mystery seconds hand that i'll reveal when i post the pics! heh.


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Blue Sumo with sapphire crystal and marinemaster bezel.
A simple mod that works really well!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Eggroll said:


> Thanks! It's actually an unreleased ceramic bezel from DLW. Not sure if he's planning on releasing it though...


Now I realize why he said "nice eggroll" :facepalm:

I thought it was a new nickname for one of the Seikos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Jtragic said:


> Now I realize why he said "nice eggroll" :facepalm:
> 
> I thought it was a new nickname for one of the Seikos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


haha. "NICE, COMMA, EGGROLL!!"


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

*Post your mods here =>*

Delete double post.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Eggroll said:


> Delete double post.


if you deleted the double you didn't leave the original, either. (it seems?)


----------



## jalcas (Jul 26, 2010)

SKX with different dial, seconds hand and bezel insert.

Working on swapping the movement to a 4r36.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Weird. I think Tapatalk must be glitching. Anyway here was the new Eggroll Seiko pic:


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I figured this might be the best place to ask:

Where do I get a Hulk style dial? 
I'm thinking submariner-style markers on a green sunburst, preferably no date. I checked the usual sources: Yobokies, Dagaz, DLW with no luck.
AJuiceT has one, but looks quite plain with almost no text print and also the green shifts a bit too much towards yellow (might be just the picture on his site though). Are there other options? Thanks


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



konax said:


> I figured this might be the best place to ask:
> 
> Where do I get a Hulk style dial?
> I'm thinking submariner-style markers on a green sunburst, preferably no date. I checked the usual sources: Yobokies, Dagaz, DLW with no luck.
> AJuiceT has one, but looks quite plain with almost no text print and also the green shifts a bit too much towards yellow (might be just the picture on his site though). Are there other options? Thanks


That's the only one I can think of. I just started tinkering with painting dials, I'm sure there is a green out there for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

SNXS77 Seiko 5
leather strap
black kanji disc
SNKL45 seconds hand

small changes that imo completely change the watch.

my poor SNKL, it's been butchered into a mod of necessity as i 'borrowed' both it's calendar discs a couple years ago and now it's second hand for other watches =)


----------



## requiemjp (Jun 24, 2017)

blakey said:


> Pilot Aviator style mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome look. especially the blue hands plus the blue AR reflection
Going to try this for the next project


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

SKX mash up.

SKX007 with 171 dial and handset.

NH36 with black discs.

I think I will pause here and revisit later with

- low dome crystal
- possible coin bezel and bezel insert upgrade


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi guys, can you suggest me where to buy a flat sapphire with inner blue AR coating for my skx diver? The only place I know is Crystaltimes, but they do not ship to Itlay anymore. 

Thanks,
Nicola


----------



## heymatthew (Apr 7, 2014)

piumach said:


> Hi guys, can you suggest me where to buy a flat sapphire with inner blue AR coating for my skx diver? The only place I know is Crystaltimes, but they do not ship to Itlay anymore.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nicola


You might want to try Yobokies. I think he has some glass.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

heymatthew said:


> You might want to try Yobokies. I think he has some glass.


No way, Yobokies has domed or double domed only.
But... Dlw suddenly came out with a new flat sapphire for the skx at a very good price!
Immediately pulled the trigger for two of them, one with blue AR and one with clear AR, curious to see the difference between the two 

Inviato dal mio VKY-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

samshy said:


> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alwaysontime12 (Oct 31, 2017)

Coin edge: Crystal times
Movement: Nh36
Crown: Signed Sarb
Seconds: Genuine Seiko lollipop


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

taken a ton of pics of this in just 2 days.... (that dang hair, heh)


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

skx007 insert submariner ceramic blue/red nato


----------



## Paulo Marcellus (Aug 3, 2018)

My first mod


----------



## sammyl1000 (Nov 27, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13430407
> 
> 
> View attachment 13430411
> ...


Nice watch with subtle mods. Love the deep blue dial and the strap on this.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

vlad6604 said:


> skx007 insert submariner ceramic blue/red nato
> 
> View attachment 13430627
> 
> ...


Woah! Where did you find that insert? Looks great.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Alwaysontime12 said:


> Coin edge: Crystal times
> Movement: Nh36
> Crown: Signed Sarb
> Seconds: Genuine Seiko lollipop


Perfect SKX IMO. I wish they came like this from a Seiko. How is the fit and action of the CT bezel? They have a recent updated bezel correct? Is this their new bezel? Did you do the work or have someone do it? Either way, looks fantastic.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

Project #6 all done! ;-)


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

[QUOTE = biscuit141; 46880035] Woah! Où avez-vous trouvé cet insert? A l'air génial. [/ QUOTE]

insert buy on ebay hong kong seller


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Paulo Marcellus said:


> My first mod
> View attachment 13430745


I like this bezel a lot. Is it stock or a mod?


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

SKX009 on Hexad Oyster, SKX171 with smooth bezel, dubble dome saphire, 4R, signed crown, MM hands and Endmill bracelet, SARB on Strapcode Oyster.
#divertodressevolution

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

I've been taking a liking to riveted oyster bracelets lately, does anyone know if one is made for the SKX?

Thought I would ask here rather than starting another bracelet thread...


----------



## Caso (Jan 5, 2009)

Alwaysontime12 said:


> Coin edge: Crystal times
> Movement: Nh36
> Crown: Signed Sarb
> Seconds: Genuine Seiko lollipop


 Sry subtle mod, but looks incredible - well done! Plus that strap is great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Paulo Marcellus (Aug 3, 2018)

cave diver said:


> I like this bezel a lot. Is it stock or a mod?


Its stock, from the invicta 8926 scalloped bezel version


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

seikomatic said:


> View attachment 13432785


I'm always so jealous when I see an orange Sumo! Very nice, the GSD hands give it a nice bump up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alwaysontime12 (Oct 31, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Alwaysontime12 said:
> 
> 
> > Coin edge: Crystal times
> ...


The bezel looks and works great. Couldn't be happier. I got it about 3 weeks ago so I would assume its the new one. I do all my work. Thank you for the compliments. I wanted to keep the upgrades simple and with as little non genuine parts as possible. Going for the SKX the way it should be. Do you think a sapphire crystal oem cut with no ar or blue ar? Or leave it alone?


----------



## Alwaysontime12 (Oct 31, 2017)

Caso said:


> Alwaysontime12 said:
> 
> 
> > Coin edge: Crystal times
> ...


Thank you for the kind words. Subtle is what I was going for. The strap is a Zulu from watch gecko. $28


----------



## earquake (May 9, 2012)

Untxizuria said:


> I wanted a retro no date diver, so I modded my sea urchin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent taste...

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

I made this up from leftovers in the parts drawer. It'll make a good daily beater......


----------



## jdmi32 (Oct 14, 2013)

Once an SKX009 and the only original parts left are the mid case and the chapter ring. I’m pretty new to modding and this one was perhaps a little ambitious but I think it turned out pretty good.

Crystaltimes NH36 movement and signed crown.
Crystaltimes flat sapphire crystal (incredibly difficult getting this one on straight...took about an hour and multiple tries)
Stargate dial
Dagaz hands (I’m terrible with hands and this took about half an hour)
OSC bezel
Kanji day wheel
Lumped ceramic insert
Miltat Angus jubilee bracelet with ratcheting clasp


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

jdmi32 said:


> Once an SKX009 and the only original parts left are the mid case and the chapter ring. I'm pretty new to modding and this one was perhaps a little ambitious but I think it turned out pretty good.
> 
> Crystaltimes NH36 movement and signed crown.
> Crystaltimes flat sapphire crystal (incredibly difficult getting this one on straight...took about an hour and multiple tries)
> ...


A great 1st go! Everything seems to "fit together" so excellent parts selection imo


----------



## earquake (May 9, 2012)

With à Solvil diver









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## earquake (May 9, 2012)

Military inspired









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

perfect green dial before peacock ......


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

i haven't seen a SOXA mod with a Silver dial on a Turtle - it's always the usual Orange, Blue and Yellow variations. so i decided to build one!


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

cezwho said:


> i haven't seen a SOXA mod with a Silver dial on a Turtle - it's always the usual Orange, Blue and Yellow variations. so i decided to build one!
> 
> View attachment 13437077


Perfect! I dig it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## earquake (May 9, 2012)

Change of strap









Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*Post your mods here =>*



cave diver said:


> Can someone tell me if there's any problem putting a monster dial in a SRP637 shrouded monster ("baby tuna")? I haven't seen it done, but can't understand why. I'd like to make a shrouded ORANGE monster, but wonder if there's a hangup that I should know about. This will be my first major mod project.


Well! What a difference it makes to have the right tools! This is my first semi-successful mod. I quoted my previous post to share that the gen 2 monster chapter ring DOES NOT work in the SRP637 case, it is way too small for the case. You can see in the pics below that the text on the dial is super far in from the edge. I will be ordering a stainless, maybe polished chapter ring to replace the black. Maybe I could even add the orange chapter ring back WITH the stainless ring? Hmm... Also will add some black hands now that I've seen that the site hands aren't really consistently white enough (the shadows at the edge of the lume looks dirty). Doesn't look horrible now, but not done.

The black chapter ring is definitely going, it is a little out of alignment and I want this to really emphasize the orange. But, it does look kinda cool with the black strap...


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

*Post your mods here =>*

I decided to re-mod this one...









...so after rummaging through my parts drawer I re-modded it with this combination









-Case and bezel from an old SKX399
-like new crystal from a previous mod
-excellent running 7s26 movement from a parts watch
-Yobokies Scubadiver dial
-hour and minute hands from a SNK809
-seconds hand from a Yobokies plongeur hand set
-Dagaz brushed silver chapter ring

So the only real difference between the two is the dial and hands.


----------



## Paulo Marcellus (Aug 3, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Hi guys, this is my first mod. The minute hands looks to have a problem with the lume. First i thought to be a grain of dust, but i couldn't clean it. And in the dark photo the lume in the minute hand looks patchy. Are those defects or its normal?


----------



## earquake (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Paulo Marcellus said:


> Hi guys, this is my first mod. The minute hands looks to have a problem with the lume. First i thought to be a grain of dust, but i couldn't clean it. And in the dark photo the lume in the minute hand looks patchy. Are those defects or its normal?


There shouldn't be this little black hole in the very fine coat of lume. I guess this can happen during shipping, when it's being stocked or during manipulation...
With a bit of luck, it's not very visible...


----------



## PAM-SNOB (Mar 23, 2014)

Eggroll said:


> Seiko SKX Batman and Pepsi mods...


Uhmmm im gonna need one of those Pepsi bezels for my SRP turtle!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

blakey said:


> Pilot Aviator style mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What dial is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

Pilot dial from luciusatelier.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

My 
6105 8110


----------



## Eggroll (Nov 4, 2010)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Uhmmm im gonna need one of those Pepsi bezels for my SRP turtle!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Unfortunately nothing has been released yet. Even the SKX one isn't out yet but I heard it should be coming out soon.


----------



## Keye Skware (Jun 12, 2014)

Slim724 said:


> Thank you, the hands came from a non working donor movement I bought off of eBay for about $25. It took quite a long time to find one with hands that I liked and that appeared similar in appearance


That looks amazing. I was hoping those sub-dial hands were readily available retail. I'm not going to be able to look at a Flightmaster without wishing I had those.

On a related note, does anybody know if there is a sapphire crystal available for that watch?


----------



## kennekam (Aug 27, 2017)

My 007 with Atlas bezel, Pepsi insert, Super Jubilee and NH36 movement










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kennekam (Aug 27, 2017)

My 007 with Uncle Seiko President bracelet and Scandi.one insert

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kennekam (Aug 27, 2017)

My SNZH57 with Dagaz FFF dial










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Trying my hand at dial painting. It has some warts, but some lessons learned.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scooter McTavish (Nov 24, 2016)

My first modded watch by Harold over at Yobokies


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

SRP773, CT box sapphire and coin edge bezel, Staib mesh










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

blakey said:


>


Hi, where is the dial from?
Cheers,
Tom


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

Uhr_Mensch said:


> Hi, where is the dial from?
> Cheers,
> Tom


They are from Luciusatelier.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Do we need to start a part 2 for this, it seems to loose posts. I’m not very versed in forum etiquette 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

MM hands & replaced cyclops Hardlex with double domed AR sapphire.

Inspired by another WUS user.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VFX (Jul 7, 2018)

Worn out SKX
Yobokies dial and hands
The lume is strong


----------



## mrbrianchu (Dec 18, 2015)

Black Bay 37 Mod on a SNK

Dagaz dial
Yobokies field hands









It's so clean - I love it!

@AlchemyWatches


----------



## mrbrianchu (Dec 18, 2015)

-

Accidental double post - mods please delete.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Little turtle with a big turtle dial. 

I'm aware of the 4o'clock day wheel not being aligned in the 3o'clock case. But I actually kind of like it. The cyclops creates a division between day/date and with the day lining up with the bottom of the window, it creates kind of a cool graphical design element. Or I'm just justifying my laziness to go source a 3o'clock day wheel. Lol.


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

First mod. SRP231 with Yobokies Black DLC shroud and black bezel. Trying out a gold submariner insert. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

this dang watch. i've not worn a diver to work... almost at all since i've gotten this.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## John.Adam (Sep 12, 2018)

My first attempt at modding as I only started this hobby two weeks ago. I'm happy with how it turned out and it wasn't that difficult with the proper tools. 
Skx009
Crafter blue strap
Crystaltimes double dome
Brushed chapter ring
Dagas coin edge bezel
Dagas Pepsi insert
Dagas superluminova hands


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

SNK809 pilot mod. My first full mod and just wanted some practice. 
Crystal Times DD Sapphire crystal with green AR. 
Yobokies hands (with stock SNK809 second hand)
NH35 movement 
Dagaz dial

Thanks to Acidstain for the crown. Saved me and allowed me to get this done.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sumo just back from getting Crystaltimes purple uv sapphire and brushed aluminium chapter ring as well as Yobokies hands installed. I highly recommend Ken at Noble Movements in Toronto for anyone in Canada looking for a great watch installer modder.









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Anybody have a recommendation for a company on installing a Sapphire Crystal on a seiko turtle? But in America not Canada?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Blumo, swapped out double dome w/ blue ar for single low dome w/ clear ar, and added dlw ceramic bezel insert









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

jmseiko said:


> Anybody have a recommendation for a company on installing a Sapphire Crystal on a seiko turtle? But in America not Canada?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


New England watch works, NEWW. It's not incredibly difficult, if you're interested in doing it to more than one watch you could try it yourself. The tools are relatively cheap and there are plenty of YouTube videos. Beware, modding is addictive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdmfetish (Nov 30, 2011)

dino8791 said:


> New England watch works, NEWW. It's not incredibly difficult, if you're interested in doing it to more than one watch you could try it yourself. The tools are relatively cheap and there are plenty of YouTube videos. Beware, modding is addictive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is even easier using the right name

Northeast Watch Works


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

jdmfetish said:


> it is even easier using the right name
> 
> Northeast Watch Works


My bad.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Untxizuria (May 11, 2018)

Pure Seiko Mod: Field Urchin


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)

I put black bordered hands on an skx011
Seemed to look better than the gold


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)

I put black hands on an skx011 for effect, I think it looks better than gold


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Added Dagaz MM hands and Crystaltimes coin edge bezel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## osnola obax (Aug 4, 2018)

Hey folks,

First mod, what do you think?


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

osnola obax said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> First mod, what do you think?


Very nice! I really like that bezel insert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Added Dr. seikostain hour and second hand, Dagaz enamel dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Just slightly modded




















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Yobokies????

Has anyone had any problems ordering from yobokies in the states? How long did it take to arrive?

It’s been a month and haven’t gotten my bezel. I have emailed him and he said it was shipped. 

I also got an email saying they will be closed for almost a month so I emailed again asking what if it doesn’t show. Amazingly he says send him $5 and he’ll ship another, which according to the tracking number he did!! 

A+ for customer service!! If I end up with two I’ll be sending one back.


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

I've ordered several times entire watches and parts. Always less than two weeks total time to arrive.


Palo said:


> Yobokies????
> 
> Has anyone had any problems ordering from yobokies in the states? How long did it take to arrive?
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Palo said:


> Yobokies????
> 
> Has anyone had any problems ordering from yobokies in the states? How long did it take to arrive?
> 
> ...


I've ordered just parts a couple times, 3 or 4 weeks seems about right for shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

PAM-SNOB said:


> Uhmmm im gonna need one of those Pepsi bezels for my SRP turtle!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I REALLY wish someone made an all black 12 hour for the sumo....


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## jrlmsla (Jan 2, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*

Skx007->Sinnco
Sanded case
Yobokies dial, hands, chapter ring, bezel and insert


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

I have a quick question for all you modders.... I'm thinking of a orange planet ocean mod

Is seiko skx007/009 the only option or are there other watch cases that can accommodate the orange PO mod? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



jrlmsla said:


> Skx007->Sinnco
> Sanded case
> Yobokies dial, hands, chapter ring, bezel and insert


Nicely done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

My new pepsi Orient Mako just arrived ya'll!









Bought a grimy scratched 7s26-09a4 off ebay for dirt cheap, and swapped the pristine internals into an old SKX case. Pretty happy with the look, might need to find some better hands, or at least a red tipped seconds hand.


----------



## bluekc (Jan 18, 2018)

My SNK789 with "Explorer" dial...yay or nay?


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

I have posted this one few years ago on this same thread. However, it got a new bezel some months ago. Hence, there it goes...


----------



## Untxizuria (May 11, 2018)

bluekc said:


> My SNK789 with "Explorer" dial...yay or nay?


Yay!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

dino8791 said:


> Blumo, swapped out double dome w/ blue ar for single low dome w/ clear ar, and added dlw ceramic bezel insert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Do you have any side pictures showing the difference in dome height going from the double dome to the single dome on the Sumo?


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

biscuit141 said:


> Looks great. Do you have any side pictures showing the difference in dome height going from the double dome to the single dome on the Sumo?


The single dome is essentially a stock Sumo crystal. In sapphire w/ clear AR it appears much clearer to me. I did take a picture of the double dome before I removed it, PM me if you're interested in the double dome and in U.S. both pictures of double dome.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

The turtle mod I've never been happy with. New chapter ring this time. Same DD and coin edge bezel from Crystaltimes, dagaz dial, LCBI bezel insert and OSC hands. I'm starting to think that the dial just doesn't work with the case for me. If I don't like it in a week, I'm going silver dial Soxa mod I think...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> The turtle mod I've never been happy with. New chapter ring this time. Same DD and coin edge bezel from Crystaltimes, dagaz dial, LCBI bezel insert and OSC hands. I'm starting to think that the dial just doesn't work with the case for me. If I don't like it in a week, I'm going silver dial Soxa mod I think...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been there, sometimes you just have to cut your losses. You could try a bezel insert in a different color (blue, red, orange). Since the dial indexes are polished, you could try a polished handset. It is hard with a white dial to get contrast for legibility

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Just got done with some minor mods from neww.














Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> SRP773, CT box sapphire and coin edge bezel, Staib mesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great. Love that crystal.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

dino8791 said:


> I've been there, sometimes you just have to cut your losses. You could try a bezel insert in a different color (blue, red, orange). Since the dial indexes are polished, you could try a polished handset. It is hard with a white dial to get contrast for legibility
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive been wondering about a different bezel insert. Great point about legibility. It's so close to being awesome....just not quite there!

Thanks for the suggestions 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Lemon Lime Mohawk tends to see wrist time on weekends ....


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

SNKL case, blasted by NEWW. Solid caseback, NH36 for the ability to hack, black day/date, MKII dial and hands combo. Currently has a flat sapphire crystal. What do you all think of domed vs. flat?







I wonder if that would push it from good to great. Something's missing and I can't put my finger on it. Advice appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Otosi said:


> SNKL case, blasted by NEWW. Solid caseback, NH36 for the ability to hack, black day/date, MKII dial and hands combo. Currently has a flat sapphire crystal. What do you all think of domed vs. flat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's great. As a field watch I don't think I'd put much of a dome on it. Maybe a bit of color in the second hand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Otosi said:


> What do you all think of domed vs. flat?


I'd say no. That watch looks like the crystal is protected by being recessed below the bezel - a domed crystal would contradict the design.

Maybe you're looking for a little more pizazz? Paint the tip of the seconds red (or just get a red seconds hand)?


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks GS and Cayabo for your ideas. Maybe you're right: function over form. Might add a little something with some color. It's definitely stealth as is. Duarte's work on the case is fantastic.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

cayabo said:


> I'd say no. That watch looks like the crystal is protected by being recessed below the bezel - a domed crystal would contradict the design.
> 
> Maybe you're looking for a little more pizazz? Paint the tip of the seconds red (or just get a red seconds hand)?


Actually that does not seem to be the original crystal since usually for Seiko 5 it is a little higher then the bezel or at least level. A nice dome would work in my opinion, but again it is a personal taste thing...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*double post*

double post


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

carlowus said:


> Actually that does not seem to be the original crystal since usually for Seiko 5 it is a little higher then the bezel or at least level. A nice dome would work in my opinion, but again it is a personal taste thing...


Yes, you're correct. It's a flat sapphire. I feel like it is pretty far recessed, but on the other hand that does offer some protection.


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

That is really cool and I love the knurling on your bezel.


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

Otosi said:


> That is really cool and I love the knurling on your bezel.


Sorry. Tapatalk difficulties. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

Dear modders, where can i buy flat inserts for skx007?

Most of the inserts I saw are slopping design, and more suitable for domed saphire (I assume...).

And I just want to stick with the flat glass for now.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

ondris said:


> Dear modders, where can i buy flat inserts for skx007?
> 
> Most of the inserts I saw are slopping design, and more suitable for domed saphire (I assume...).
> 
> And I just want to stick with the flat glass for now.


DLW has flat ceramic inserts. All of the aluminum inserts I've seen are flat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Older mod, added sapphire and NH upgrade









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

dino8791 said:


> ondris said:
> 
> 
> > Dear modders, where can i buy flat inserts for skx007?
> ...


Seriously ? 
All inserts have the "slopping" spec in the description. 
So i assume they all have that gap with the crystal.

DLW has flat ceramic inserts. All of the aluminum inserts I've seen are flat.


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

Small mod, but significant to me (in comfort). I had to mod a jubilee bracelet (use a second clasp-side endlink) to be able to fit a MM300 clasp on the Jubilee. Clasp is brushed instead of shiny like the original, but I do prefer it this way, as I can adjust the clasp half a dozen times a day...
Also swapped the original endlinks with Uncle seiko ones. Original ones were rattling too much.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

ondris said:


> Seriously ?
> All inserts have the "slopping" spec in the description.
> So i assume they all have that gap with the crystal.
> 
> DLW has flat ceramic inserts. All of the aluminum inserts I've seen are flat.


Crystaltimes has a flat sapphire for sloped inserts









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

dino8791 said:


> Older mod, added sapphire and NH upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dzany0ne (Aug 7, 2017)

I really love the look of the SLA019. Unfortunately, I don't have the budget to get it right now. I am wondering if the gurus here have any idea on how to turn / mod a Seiko turtle (a black or gunmetal model as a base) into something which would resemble the SLA019. Your thoughts and help are greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## dzany0ne (Aug 7, 2017)

Just noticed the number on my post, I should have bet on the lottery today


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

dzany0ne said:


> I really love the look of the SLA019. Unfortunately, I don't have the budget to get it right now. I am wondering if the gurus here have any idea on how to turn / mod a Seiko turtle (a black or gunmetal model as a base) into something which would resemble the SLA019. Your thoughts and help are greatly appreciated. Thanks
> View attachment 13503135


I'm sure Dagaz has a really nice green Heliox dial. I have the blue version and really like it. I'm sure DLW have sunburst green dials that look great too.

Chrono may have other suggestions. Having said that, I haven't seen him post much lately. I'm hoping that means he has been nodding away and has loads of awesome mod pics to post soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

dzany0ne said:


> I really love the look of the SLA019. Unfortunately, I don't have the budget to get it right now. I am wondering if the gurus here have any idea on how to turn / mod a Seiko turtle (a black or gunmetal model as a base) into something which would resemble the SLA019. Your thoughts and help are greatly appreciated. Thanks
> View attachment 13503135


Raffles time may even have an original dial, but it will likely be ££££

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dzany0ne (Aug 7, 2017)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> I'm sure Dagaz has a really nice green Heliox dial. I have the blue version and really like it. I'm sure DLW have sunburst green dials that look great too.
> 
> Chrono may have other suggestions. Having said that, I haven't seen him post much lately. I'm hoping that means he has been nodding away and has loads of awesome mod pics to post soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great, at least I know where to start. Thanks!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Skx mashup , powered by a nh36


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*Post your mods here =>*










Seiko srp637 mod - the shrouded monster didn't come in orange, so I made one. I figured that, with the shroud, I had to get the gen 2 dial. Sure, the newer orange monster matches the dial of the SRP637 dial, but if this was going to happen, I had to go full throttle angry monster - shroud, sharp teeth, bright orange.

The gen 2 orange monster dial and chapter ring are not big enough to fill the space, so I used a sterile stainless chapter ring from Yobokies, turned upside down, to fill the space. Yobokies hands - the lume doesn't match and is way too weak, so the hands will need to be swapped for some authentic Seiko hands when I have recovered from the trauma of putting together my first mod.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SNZG15
SRPA75 H/M Hands
SKX 009 Seconds Hand 
Crystaltimes CT078 Clear AR DD Sapphire 
SNZF Sea Urchin Bracelet
Taikonaut 20mm Milled Clasp


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Freaking love this watch! I get so many compliments... Got 3 just today.

-Ridwan coin edge bezel
-Crystaltimes saphire with turtle lazer etch
-DLW black stealth ceramic insert
-Strap to my wrist on an Erica's MN Gray strap.









Sent from my Note


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



cave diver said:


> Seiko srp637 mod - the shrouded monster didn't come in orange, so I made one. I figured that, with the shroud, I had to get the gen 2 dial. Sure, the newer orange monster matches the dial of the SRP637 dial, but if this was going to happen, I had to go full throttle angry monster - shroud, sharp teeth, bright orange.
> 
> The gen 2 orange monster dial and chapter ring are not big enough to fill the space, so I used a sterile stainless chapter ring from Yobokies, turned upside down, to fill the space. Yobokies hands - the lume doesn't match and is way too weak, so the hands will need to be swapped for some authentic Seiko hands when I have recovered from the trauma of putting together my first mod.


Great mod 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

darth_radb said:


> SNZG15
> SRPA75 H/M Hands
> SKX 009 Seconds Hand
> Crystaltimes CT078 Clear AR DD Sapphire
> ...


Great mod! The skx seconds hand is perfect! Is the clasp on the factory bracelet 18 or 20?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Seiko SNKM53, dial and hands from Otto Frei plus high domed plexi.

Before and after:

























Cheers,
Tom


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

From common to unique...... Well done sir!


Uhr_Mensch said:


> Seiko SNKM53, dial and hands from Otto Frei plus high domed plexi.
> 
> Before and after:
> 
> ...


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

Thank you very much, jmseiko!
Tom


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

New mod




















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

Here is mine 

Details :

Crystaltimes double dome with blue AR
DLW ceramic insert
DLW Dweller Bezel
Sea urchin minute and hour hands
Sumo second hand
SRP223 dial SRP231
Oyester strap (with a MM300 bucle you dont see)

6R15 mouvement modified to display the day
SARB signed crown









Plans :
Replace dial with stargate V1 or 2 (still to be decided)
Replace sapphire with adapted version for ceramic insert
Update the syper oyster to 3D super oyster


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

wow. i like that dweller bezel. can u pls share picture from the side. thx.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I am seriously underwhelmed by the lume that came on my handset from Yobokies. Now I'm on the hunt for some authentic Seiko hands that are black. If anyone has some laying around, please feel free to reach out.


----------



## bc5000 (Jul 14, 2007)

cedric1918 said:


> Here is mine
> 
> Details :
> 
> ...


Your ceramic insert doesn't look as glossy as the one's on DLW. I don't really care for gloss. Maybe they don't look so bad in person.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

wurscht said:


> wow. i like that dweller bezel. can u pls share picture from the side. thx.


here you go

the bezel is very nice, but compared to a coin bezel the grip is very low.


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

double post sorry


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

bc5000 said:


> Your ceramic insert doesn't look as glossy as the one's on DLW. I don't really care for gloss. Maybe they don't look so bad in person.


I think it it just the picture, it is very glossy.
I always found that the DLW's have kind of metallic tint to it too

for comparision the black is "deeper" than the black of the LCBI's


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Brekel said:


> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I love this bezel insert


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

NH36 + SARB059 crown


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

SKX171 with:
Drilled lugs
Srp777 dial
Skx173 seconds hand
Sapphire crystal
Murphy bezel
Yobokies insert
6r15 movement
Black kanji/English day and date
Sarb crown

Currently on a Strapcode endmill with marinemaster clasp.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

My Planet Ocean homage:

This was not so much a mod, mostly more of a "build-it-yourself-from-eBay-bits" project....

Details:

Donor watch body + double domed mineral crystal from thewatchcollector.
Movement: Nh35 from cskwin2015.
Dial: Sterile Seamaster from ............ (It's for a Miyota movement... I used dial dots.)
Hands: Chrome planet Ocean w/arrowhead from Dragonshroud mods.
Bezel: Deep sea from DLW.
Chapter ring: CT204 Hi-polish from Crystaltimes.
Bezel insert: Ceramic blue/red from qifawatch.
Band: A shark mesh 22mm from Amazon I had lying around.



















View attachment 13514861


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Ooops! That dial was from.... why wont it let me type a word that rhymes with baffles?


----------



## VFX (Jul 7, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> View attachment 13513133
> View attachment 13513133


Nice, Where does one get black tuna hands?

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle Mod


----------



## dodubb (May 22, 2017)

dagaz bezel - lume pip mia.


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

fagyalllo said:


> NH36 + SARB059 crown
> 
> View attachment 13513909


Great upgrade!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

cedric1918 said:


> Here is mine
> 
> Details :
> 
> ...


Hey I was wondering which DD crystal times you have? I want a dlw ceramic slopes insert but my CT DD is the shoulderless crystal, not sure if it will work? The dlw website isn't so clear, the sapphire with shoulders appears to be the one you need for the sloping bezel inserts....I'd love to know either way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

eBay MM300, removed dial and indexes, painted dial (not first attempt), applied indexes. I think I'm going to have another go with blue or black and use the MM hands. I need some lume paint to fix the indexes I booger'd... If anyone is interested in modding one of these the dials are unique and not really swappable (indexes more toward center), disassembly is easy, strapcode mm300 bracelet fits. It's obviously not the quality (it's a knockoff), but it is dimensionally identical. This is the my longest post on WUS, sorry 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle Mod II
- CT057 crystal from crystaltimes
- bezel insert LCBI
- dial SBDC031 from watch-parts-plaza
- hands SARB059 from watch-parts-plaza
- second hand original with red time selfmade
- silver chapterring brushed from one.second.closer


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SKX/SARG 003 MOD


----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

SRP 773 with coin edge bezel, Lumed Ceramic Bezel 12 hour insert
Red tip second hand
B and R Bands Sailcloth strap


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The SKX 173 gets the Wrist today! 😁😍🖤🌊


----------



## Paulo Marcellus (Aug 3, 2018)

My first mod


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Paulo Marcellus said:


> My first mod
> View attachment 13530783


That came out great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

Paulo Marcellus said:


> My first mod
> View attachment 13530783


Very nice! Where do you buy the bracelet?

Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

dino8791 said:


> eBay MM300, removed dial and indexes, painted dial (not first attempt), applied indexes. I think I'm going to have another go with blue or black and use the MM hands. I need some lume paint to fix the indexes I booger'd... If anyone is interested in modding one of these the dials are unique and not really swappable (indexes more toward center), disassembly is easy, strapcode mm300 bracelet fits. It's obviously not the quality (it's a knockoff), but it is dimensionally identical. This is the my longest post on WUS, sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done!

Did you use a crystal lift to get in there? Been curious about this one...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

62mas mod with Traveller bezel


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

120 said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> Did you use a crystal lift to get in there? Been curious about this one...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pop the bezel off, the crystal is in a case that threads out (righty loosey). I followed directions for disassembling a real MM300 from a google search.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo Marcellus (Aug 3, 2018)

ilturi said:


> Very nice! Where do you buy the bracelet?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


I got from ali express. The name is "Silver/Black 20/22/24mm Shark Mesh Stainless Steel Watchband Push Button Hidden Clasp Men Watches Strap Adjustable Bracelet".
I had to do some sanding on the clasp, it was opening by itself. Now it seems to be ok.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Duplicate


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Tomgbw said:


> View attachment 13519251
> 
> View attachment 13519253
> 
> View attachment 13519255


I really dig that


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

PixlPutterMan said:


> 62mas mod with Traveller bezel


Lovely. And without a fake 62mas dial and silly 24 hr insert.  Who's hands did you use?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

humphrj said:


> Lovely. And without a fake 62mas dial and silly 24 hr insert.  Who's hands did you use?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I believe they are Dagaz


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Hey I was wondering which DD crystal times you have? I want a dlw ceramic slopes insert but my CT DD is the shoulderless crystal, not sure if it will work? The dlw website isn't so clear, the sapphire with shoulders appears to be the one you need for the sloping bezel inserts....I'd love to know either way
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the standard double dome with edges, I like the style, the crystal is recessed but i don't find this to be an issue, it's a matter of style


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

cedric1918 said:


> I have the standard double dome with edges, I like the style, the crystal is recessed but i don't find this to be an issue, it's a matter of style


Thanks for the info 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahalamike (Oct 6, 2018)

Hello from Germany,

I am new to the addiction of modding Seikos. I have found a watchmaker to realize my ideas:

Admin note: _rule 8. Images in posts, signatures, avatars and profiles containing firearms, knives, and weapons are not permitted, although Moderators may use their discretion in some cases. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, especially if they are in keeping with the theme of the forum in which they are posted. Pictures of knives utilized as tools for a task specific to the thread may also be permitted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing firearms, knives, and weapons are prohibited without exception. What constitutes documentary and appropriate will be up to the discretion of the moderating team.

_


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Mahalamike said:


> Hello from Germany,
> 
> I am new to the addiction of modding Seikos. I have found a watchmaker to realize my ideas:
> View attachment 13535829
> ...


Love the mod, great combination of parts  like the GSG9 knife too, those guys are hard core 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahalamike (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi Tom, 
thanks a lot. Yes, our boys are as hard as your outstanding SAS and SBS blokes.
Cheers


----------



## Mahalamike (Oct 6, 2018)

Hi Tom, 
thanks a lot. Yes, our boys are as hard as your outstanding SAS and SBS blokes.
Cheers


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mahalamike said:


> Hello from Germany,
> View attachment 13535829


ACHTUNG!!!

*That Templar Cross Seconds Hand!!!!*

Ich muss es haben !!! 
Geben Sie sofort Informationen an.

Danke.


----------



## Mahalamike (Oct 6, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> ACHTUNG!!!
> 
> *That Templar Cross Seconds Hand!!!!*
> 
> ...


The famous Chronopolis,

what a great pleasure to answer you asap. You'll find them at DLW Watches
Best regards,


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SZEN 006 White Night Monster MOD gets the Wrist today! 😁😍👹🌃


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## KO_81 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

KO_81 said:


>


Is that a dagaz superdome crystal? I like the black chapter, great combo with sumo dial. Nicely done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

My first mod!!

PROBLEM tho. Not sure I have the Crystal seated all the way, even tho it appears to be. When I put the bezel back on it seems like the crystal is pushing the insert up. 

Anyone ever come across this?

Yobokies coin edge bezel
Lcbi insert
CT DD sapphire blue AR


----------



## RagingWiener (Nov 21, 2016)

Project Monroe, it's a SNK809 with a yobokies red 12 dial, removed second hand and a replacement seiko 5 bracelet for practical reasons. Looks much better with a leather strap but this bracelet is more practical.









Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

ondris said:


> Dear modders, where can i buy flat inserts for skx007?
> 
> Most of the inserts I saw are slopping design, and more suitable for domed saphire (I assume...).
> 
> And I just want to stick with the flat glass for now.


Not sure if you got a proper answer, but both Yobokies and Dagaz have flat inserts. All the Dagaz aluminium inserts are flat. DLW is starting to get some more flat ones as well.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

sdelcegno said:


> New mod
> View attachment 13509769
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


My goodness that is a beautiful picture! My stock SRP775 now seems wholly inadequate.

Mind sharing details on bezel, insert, crystal? And a couple more pictures if you have them?

Just noticed the gold hardware on the nato. Nice touch.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

J.Springs TimeJust. (Fluted bezel, no date)

Or is it a fluted bezel Oyster Perpetual? The dial is very similar to those of the 36mm OPs.

After and before.


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

SNKK87 FFF
Dagaz 'FFF' dial
Some Seiko 5 dauphine hands
CT double dome sapphire crystal

I really like this watch, 38mm and 20mm lugs is a perfect match for me. Also considering upgrading the movement to an NH35.


----------



## bc5000 (Jul 14, 2007)

reddisc1 said:


> Not sure if you got a proper answer, but both Yobokies and Dagaz have flat inserts. All the Dagaz aluminium inserts are flat. DLW is starting to get some more flat ones as well.


Thats good to know since I'm looking for a flat insert too.

Yobokies photobucket page seems to be down though.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle PADI Mod


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! Monday Blues and the 455 Blue Monster MOD gets the Wrist today! 😍👹💙🖤


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Pepsi Mod finalized


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mahalamike (Oct 6, 2018)

To reddisc1 and the FFF-mod: This is really a very nice piece of work!
Brings up the idea: The original watch could be used as a base for a hommage to the tudor heritage ranger or heritage black bay 36.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SRP 307 Gen 2 Black Monster 
Sumo Crown 
White Date Wheel 
Strapcode Super Engineer Type 1 Lumpy Bracelet


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


Perfection!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SKX 779 Sea Monster MOD
581 Sea Monster Bezel and Min Hand 
Yobokies Blue Arrow Seconds Hand 
4r36 Movement
Sumo Crown 
CT056 Purple AR DD Sapphire


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Mahalamike said:


> To reddisc1 and the FFF-mod: This is really a very nice piece of work!
> Brings up the idea: The original watch could be used as a base for a hommage to the tudor heritage ranger or heritage black bay 36.


Thanks! And for sure, you could do that. I try to steer away from the most obvious homages, I'd rather have something that has a bit of its own identity. Sold my Bulova super seville for the same reason.

To each his own, though.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SCSZ005 Jade Monster Cyclops Free 
CT056 Clear AR DD Sapphire MOD


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

darth_radb said:


> SKX 779 Sea Monster MOD
> 581 Sea Monster Bezel and Min Hand
> Yobokies Blue Arrow Seconds Hand
> 4r36 Movement
> ...


Would you mind saying what bracelet that is? Looks really good.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Looks like the OEM Monster bracelet to me.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Inspired by a picture I saw - probably here.















View attachment 13551923


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Just did a hands revise


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

At last...a mod that suits my turtle. Standard issue soxa. Need an Uncle Seiko BOR to finish it off I reckon...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Polished or stock chapter ring, can't decide....


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> At last...a mod that suits my turtle. Standard issue soxa. Need an Uncle Seiko BOR to finish it off I reckon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hour hand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Hidden behind the minute hand at the time of the photo....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Polished or stock chapter ring, can't decide....


Stock IMO. Polished chapter rings are too blingy for me.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Polished or stock chapter ring, can't decide....


Stock chapter ring suits the dial better imho 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Samurai Pepsi Mod
SRPB51 with SRPB53 bezel
Double domed blue AR coated sapphire
Yobokies Samurai long hands (h/m)
Isofrane style rubber strap


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sunday morning modding! SKX w/ 011 dial, CT polished chapter ring w/ etched indexes, OSC second hand and red a/r sapphire, NH movement upgrade w/ kanji day wheel, signed crown, dlw ceramic bezel insert









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Tomgbw said:


> Samurai Pepsi Mod
> SRPB51 with SRPB53 bezel
> Double domed blue AR coated sapphire
> Yobokies Samurai long hands (h/m)
> ...


Which sapphire did you use? Can you post a side picture (bezel insert level)?
I'm looking for a sapphire that seats at the same level of the bezel insert, stock hardlex is lower and the insert is too prone to be damaged....
Thanks,
Nicola

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My SCUBA Navy Blue


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Tomgbw said:


> Samurai Pepsi Mod
> SRPB51 with SRPB53 bezel
> Double domed blue AR coated sapphire
> Yobokies Samurai long hands (h/m)
> ...


Looks great! What type of DD Sapphire is that?


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! Dracula gets Red Sunday! 😍🧛‍♂️👹❤🖤
SRP313
CT056 Blue AR DD Sapphire MOD


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Well, I put the bracelet back on, painted the tip of the seconds hand, now I like the polished chapter ring much better.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The SRP 583 Bronze Bezel Monster MOD gets the Wrist!😍👹🖤
Bespoke Bronze Monster Bezel on a Stock 583 Black Ion Monster.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Tomgbw said:


> Samurai Pepsi Mod
> SRPB51 with SRPB53 bezel
> Double domed blue AR coated sapphire
> Yobokies Samurai long hands (h/m)
> ...


Do you have a lume shot in the dark that I could see? I got those hands from Yobokies but I think the lume is way better in yours. If so, maybe I can get him to replace the set I bought. TIA


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Has anyone modded anything with the CT101 from Crystal Times yet? I picked one up back in July but haven't gotten around to doing anything with it yet.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Added this strapcoade bracelet to an eBay buy. Whomever did the mod did a nice job with domed sapphire, movement upgrade, etc. even has a Seiko signed crown.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The SKX L45 MOD gets the Wrist today! 😁😍🖤❤


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



skyleth said:


> Has anyone modded anything with the CT101 from Crystal Times yet? I picked one up back in July but haven't gotten around to doing anything with it yet.











Yobokies sub bezel, dagaz sloped insert for superdome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Kinesis said:


> Yobokies sub bezel, dagaz sloped insert for superdome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great! How does it look from the side? I've been wondering if I would pair this with a sloped or flat bezel insert... How much does it diminish the top hat effect?

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Well, I put the bracelet back on, painted the tip of the seconds hand, now I like the polished chapter ring much better.


great looking watch there! could you share what paint did you use for making the red tipped second hand? i've tried permanent markers, paint markers, nail polish and the results were not satisfactory at all.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*

I think I missed the mark on the bezel insert. Didn't think ceramic was the way to go on this one, but the black and white of ceramic might be a winner. Any suggestions?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



dino8791 said:


> I think I missed the mark on the bezel insert. Didn't think ceramic was the way to go on this one, but the black and white of ceramic might be a winner. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't dislike what you've done at all but perhaps you're looking for something more plain that doesn't detract from the pilot's dial. Like this https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/47551. Or a plain no insert bezel like a Murphy Se2010 or Crystaltimes ct206

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

piumach said:


> Which sapphire did you use? Can you post a side picture (bezel insert level)?
> I'm looking for a sapphire that seats at the same level of the bezel insert, stock hardlex is lower and the insert is too prone to be damaged....
> Thanks,
> Nicola
> ...


Its the double domed sapphire from crystaltimes CT057
I will do a side shot later


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Threw an SRPC44 dial into an SPB077. Also swapped over the day wheel mechanism. Big upgrade in my opinion. The 2018 Basel releases have such boring matte dials and Tuna hands.
First SRP077 dial swap, perhaps?


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



humphrj said:


> I don't dislike what you've done at all but perhaps you're looking for something more plain that doesn't detract from the pilot's dial. Like this https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/47551. Or a plain no insert bezel like a Murphy Se2010 or Crystaltimes ct206
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback. You're right, I wanted something simple. I thought the one I picked was going to be simple enough, it's even called "white bread" haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The Sea Urchin Kon Tiki/Sea Wolf MOD gets the Wrist! 😁


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

jmai said:


> Threw an SRPC44 dial into an SPB077. Also swapped over the day wheel mechanism. Big upgrade in my opinion. The 2018 Basel releases have such boring matte dials and Tuna hands.
> First SRP077 dial swap, perhaps?
> 
> View attachment 13568019


wow - i haven't experienced a double take in a while. I am surprised anyone did this mod, and even more surprised that I like it so much! Trippy to look at! One thing it helps me understand is how small the SPB077 really is. I have been on again off again about getting one of these, but I prefer watches on the larger size of Seiko's range. The turtle is a great fit on me, and the dial looks large in this case. Of course, the poem dial indices looked oddly small, so this is an improvement, but clearly this also means this watch is small for me.

congrats on a striking and novel mod.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

>>>


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

fastenerhouse said:


> >>>


Explain please


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Fossilbones said:


> Explain please


Top pic is a modded Seiko Rally Diver - different hands set, dial and crown.

Bottom pic is a vintage Seiko World Time with the case bead-blasted.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

fastenerhouse said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > Explain please
> ...


Great job on both, the world time is an eye catcher. Art first thought was SNK8 series and just wondering how you got GMT on it.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Not fully finalized yet, some parts are missing
Planet Turtlemonster


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Tomgbw said:


> Not fully finalized yet, some parts are missing
> Planet Turtlemonster
> 
> View attachment 13569709
> ...


Awesome! Wondered what that combination would look like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

cave diver said:


> jmai said:
> 
> 
> > Threw an SRPC44 dial into an SPB077. Also swapped over the day wheel mechanism. Big upgrade in my opinion. The 2018 Basel releases have such boring matte dials and Tuna hands.
> ...


Thanks for compliments! The 077 definitely is MUCH smaller than it's 44mm spec. It wears and looks similar to a 007 with more substantial lugs. In fact, it looks the same as my 41mm Seamaster and actually smaller than my old 42mm Breitling Superocean.

I do think the factory dial is a bit anemic with it's undersized indices; the SRP turtle indices are much more proportional in my opinion.

Here's another photo on bracelet!


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

i can't believe how good that looks.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Tomgbw said:


> Not fully finalized yet, some parts are missing
> Planet Turtlemonster
> 
> View attachment 13569709
> ...


Wow that matte dial!!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Pepsi Stargate MOD gets the Wrist today! 😍🌟❤💙🌊


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

I did not actually do this SKX mod, bought it off eBay and added the strapcode. It has an NH35, double domed AR sapphire, dagaz doxa dial, dagaz rally insert, laser etched chapter ring, Seiko signed crown, tuna hands,


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Gah just can't get enough of this. My favorite mod so far. Love that black sunburst dial!!


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks great! are the frames on the indices steel or gold colored? Hard to tell in pictures


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Alright guys, well I am new to this subforum despite owning a dozen seikos. I recently decided I would try my hand at modding aside from bezels/straps. This is just a start, as I just received the watch today, but this was my first try at a hand install. 
I practiced removing crowns and movements from my Franken Vostoks and Chinese watches so I didn't mess up my brand new SKX007 (It's okay, I still have a 007J, an 011J and a 009K). I then practiced removing and reinstalling factory hands to get a feel for it. 
Sadly, I won't be attempting the rest of my mod plans until I have a better setup. I have the right tools (aside from movement holder and dust blower), but I bought a pair of 3x cheaters for magnification and did this on my coffee table. I really need better tweezers and magnification, as well as that movement holder before I do this again.
I mangled the stock second hand upon removal, but despite the ominous start and several failed attempts at reinstalling, I made it happen. 
Now upon seeing it, and realizing just how orange the divers 200m is, I am considering these future mods. Dagaz wave dial, Dagaz hands, and either of these 3 bezel inserts. I already have a knurled bezel waiting. Any insight on the bezel inserts would be appreciated.
Sorry for the long winded first post.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Alright guys, well I am new to this subforum despite owning a dozen seikos. I recently decided I would try my hand at modding aside from bezels/straps. This is just a start, as I just received the watch today, but this was my first try at a hand install.
> I practiced removing crowns and movements from my Franken Vostoks and Chinese watches so I didn't mess up my brand new SKX007 (It's okay, I still have a 007J, an 011J and a 009K). I then practiced removing and reinstalling factory hands to get a feel for it.
> Sadly, I won't be attempting the rest of my mod plans until I have a better setup. I have the right tools (aside from movement holder and dust blower), but I bought a pair of 3x cheaters for magnification and did this on my coffee table. I really need better tweezers and magnification, as well as that movement holder before I do this again.


I followed some advice here and bought some Rodico putty for holding the hands, and I now much prefer it to using tweezers. I am still not any good at modding, but the right tools are making a huge difference as I am learning. For magnification, for modding but also my work, I bought these and love them: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01H8808H6/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

cave diver said:


> I followed some advice here and bought some Rodico putty for holding the hands, and I now much prefer it to using tweezers. I am still not any good at modding, but the right tools are making a huge difference as I am learning. For magnification, for modding but also my work, I bought these and love them: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01H8808H6/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Those are EXACTLY what I need. I just need to find a place to hide them from my fiancee. She gives me enough crap about owning 40ish watches, once she sees me wearing those, she might leave. Until I tell her I can fix her jewellery for her that is!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

009K1, NH36, SARB059 crown, 3 mm flat sapphire


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

jmai said:


> Thanks for compliments! The 077 definitely is MUCH smaller than it's 44mm spec. It wears and looks similar to a 007 with more substantial lugs. In fact, it looks the same as my 41mm Seamaster and actually smaller than my old 42mm Breitling Superocean.
> 
> I do think the factory dial is a bit anemic with it's undersized indices; the SRP turtle indices are much more proportional in my opinion.
> 
> Here's another photo on bracelet!


I might have to pick up an homage to try something like this some day. I just don't have the scratch for the original.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Another eBay snag, a little more beatup than the pictures showed but a good daily driver SKXA35 with pepsi mod bezel and oyster strapcode.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Tomgbw said:


> Its the double domed sapphire from crystaltimes CT057
> I will do a side shot later


Do not forget the side pic! 

Inviato dal mio CLT-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

My latest mod 

Based on a Seiko SNZF17. 
- Stock case, movement, bezel and chapter ring. 
- AR coated Sapphire crystal
- Stealth ceramic bezel insert
- Dagaz dial and hands
- A $#1+load of NATO straps 










Wrist shot.










With her big sister, my previous favourite mod, the "Deep Bay Urchin".


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

fagyalllo said:


> 009K1, NH36, SARB059 crown, 3 mm flat sapphire
> 
> View attachment 13572817


That sapphire looks perfect! Crystaltimes? Model? I've been wanting to do an upgraded stock mod too. I really like it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

dino8791 said:


> That sapphire looks perfect! Crystaltimes? Model? I've been wanting to do an upgraded stock mod too. I really like it
> 
> Generic crystal from ebay, 31,5 x 3 mm, 18 USD


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Now my 6309-729A need a President or a Jubilee bracelet


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle Power
- SBDC031 dial (wtach parts plaza)
- 6309 hands (ebay speedtimerkollektion)
- double domed ble AR coated Sapphire (crystaltimes)
- ceramic bezel insert (DLW)
- coin edge bezel (crystaltimes)
- isofrane style strap (Borealis watch)


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm moding an SKX with an aftermarket dial that is sterile in the space where the Seiko logo normally goes. I would like to add a Seiko logo to this space because it looks kind of naked there. Does anyone know of a way to print on the dial? Or has anyone ever offered an applied Seiko logo for this purpose?


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

Get the metal logo. Use tape and super glue


Terry Lennox said:


> I'm moding an SKX with an aftermarket dial that is sterile in the space where the Seiko logo normally goes. I would like to add a Seiko logo to this space because it looks kind of naked there. Does anyone know of a way to print on the dial? Or has anyone ever offered an applied Seiko logo for this purpose?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

SKX007. Domed Sapphire. 4r36 movement. Super engineered band.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

Ceramic Bezel


zinglles said:


> SKX007. Domed Sapphire. 4r36 movement. Super engineered band.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

I got an older India cheapie to muck around with , parted it out. Got the metal logo off and put it on with craft glue, PVA. Of course a delicate operation but can be done


Terry Lennox said:


> I'm moding an SKX with an aftermarket dial that is sterile in the space where the Seiko logo normally goes. I would like to add a Seiko logo to this space because it looks kind of naked there. Does anyone know of a way to print on the dial? Or has anyone ever offered an applied Seiko logo for this purpose?


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

Use a toothpick to apply the glue


Gonkl said:


> I got an older India cheapie to muck around with , parted it out. Got the metal logo off and put it on with craft glue, PVA. Of course a delicate operation but can be done


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Does it count if I didn't do the work?

Duarte built this with a Yobokies dial and sapphire, Dagaz hands and chapter ring and an Artifice crown. He also found and installed a Kanji wheel. The Coke bezel is a left over from a previous project (Dagaz I believe). The strap is an Omega (Jean Rousseau) NATO. Lugs drilled by none other than Steve Horn:


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

A question for the modders: When you remove and replace hands, do they become looser? I ask because I imagine when I start down the path, I'll make enough mistakes that this will be a common occurrence (at least in the beginning).


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Sumo Mod


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Well done.


Tomgbw said:


> Sumo Mod
> View attachment 13577179


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

duc said:


> A question for the modders: When you remove and replace hands, do they become looser? I ask because I imagine when I start down the path, I'll make enough mistakes that this will be a common occurrence (at least in the beginning).


Not if you do it right. 

It shouldn't, but frankly if you're so heavy handed that you warp the hand holes, you'll probably end up with other problems.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Tomgbw said:


> Sumo Mod
> View attachment 13577179


Now that just look fantastic! First sumo bezel mod that I have actually liked

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

I prefer the ploprof hands..









Envoyé de mon SM-A320FL en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

zinglles said:


> SKX007. Domed Sapphire. 4r36 movement. Super engineered band.


What about this lumed chapter ring effect you have going on? Is it just distortion from the Crystal or?!?!










Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> zinglles said:
> 
> 
> > SKX007. Domed Sapphire. 4r36 movement. Super engineered band.
> ...


Yes, distortion


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Modded Rally Diver re-issue >>









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

jmai said:


> Gah just can't get enough of this. My favorite mod so far. Love that black sunburst dial!!
> 
> View attachment 13570873


This is what this watch should have been! The stock dial and hands just kill this watch for me. I often wondered what a Sumo dial and handset should look like in this case, but now I think a black SRP dial with Sumo hands could be the untilmate for me. This mod looks fantastic, great job!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Scubapro 500 / 7002 custom


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

Sharkey Tuna, nh35a movement, sterile SKX caseback, Sapphire crystal, Seiko 7002 aftermarket dial, Seiko bracelet.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

zinglles said:


> Sharkey Tuna, nh35a movement, sterile SKX caseback, Sapphire crystal, Seiko 7002 aftermarket dial, Seiko bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike! I used a Sumo dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

zinglles said:


> Ceramic Bezel
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Who makes that ceramic insert? The numbers are nice and white, very legible. I ordered one that came too shimmery and hard to read. Cheers.


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

Looks great. Next in line


dino8791 said:


> Great minds think alike! I used a Sumo dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

The original Sharkey bezel


Terry Lennox said:


> Who makes that ceramic insert? The numbers are nice and white, very legible. I ordered one that came too shimmery and hard to read. Cheers.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SKX/SARG 003 MOD


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

darth_radb said:


> SKX/SARG 003 MOD
> View attachment 13584797


Looks amazing! Also the bracelet is fantastic!

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The SNZH55 Fifty Five Fathoms MOD gets the Wrist today! 😁


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Thank You !?



the_watchier said:


> darth_radb said:
> 
> 
> > SKX/SARG 003 MOD
> ...


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Seiko Sumo now Batmo
-Crystaltimes Double Domed Purple Tint Sapphire Crystal 
- Crystaltimes brushed aluminium chapter ring 
- Yobokies MM style hands with red second hand pip
- DLW Ceramic Dual Time Batman bezel
- Strapcode Super Engineer ii bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

I am wearing a custom build today gifted to me by a forum member. :blessing:

The base case is a JDM (SNZE95J1). Very Tuna-esque. The hands and beautiful sweep from said SNZE95J1. Dial and Chapter Ring from a SKX007. Movement is a 7s26. Black day/date wheels. Rotor is from a 7s36 movement to match exhibition Caseback. Crown and Crystal also from said SNZE95J1.

The rotating bezel was stripped and repainted with enamel paint custom mixed to compliment the dial and second hand sweep in the same vein of divers from that era. *Note color doesn't photograph as it appears in the flesh. The indices/numerals are a mixture of burnt orange and black. (In photos orange appears to be salmon).


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> I am wearing a custom build today gifted to me by a forum member. :blessing:
> 
> The base case is a JDM (SNZE95J1). Very Tuna-esque. The hands and beautiful sweep from said SNZE95J1. Dial and Chapter Ring from a SKX007. Movement is a 7s26. Black day/date wheels. Rotor is from a 7s36 movement to match exhibition Caseback. Crown and Crystal also from said SNZE95J1.
> 
> The rotating bezel was stripped and repainted with enamel paint custom mixed to compliment the dial and second hand sweep in the same vein of divers from that era. *Note color doesn't photograph as it appears in the flesh. The indices/numerals are a mixture of burnt orange and black. (In photos orange appears to be salmon).


That's an awesome mod pal 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> That's an awesome mod pal
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir! A lot of trial and error went into this one to get it right...

There were two perimeters set for this build. One, we use spare parts only. Not a single mod or aftermarket part would be purchased or used. Two, it be 100% Seiko.

I'm pumped by the results. It's solid as a tank to boot.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

A couple more pictures of this build


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Silver blue Turtle


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Well I did this one a while back but had to switch the cathedral hands back to the OEM skx divers hands a couple nights back. The cathedral hands from Dagaz were way too small making time telling difficult and the lume didn't match - to be clear the lume matched in the dark but the 95% / 5% lume was off making the hands too white compared to the cream color of the indices on the dial and wrecking my OCD (hope all that made sense?). Anyways, everything turned out ok in the end and I'm finally ok with the build - pressure tested and regulated to +7/24 hrs, close enough on the ole 7S26 workhorse....hacking be damned, lol. In retrospect I might put a small red tip on the seconds hand maybe 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Terry Lennox said:


> I'm moding an SKX with an aftermarket dial that is sterile in the space where the Seiko logo normally goes. I would like to add a Seiko logo to this space because it looks kind of naked there. Does anyone know of a way to print on the dial? Or has anyone ever offered an applied Seiko logo for this purpose?


I'd be very interested if you have any luck here. I've been wanting to print on a handful of Seiko dials as a Christmas present for some friends but have had no luck since I had to idea for last Christmas


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Wow sharp! What was the technique you used to paint the detailed enamel lines, tried to do some very small lines on a bezel insert last night and it was crazy hard. 
Maybe I need to thin it a bit? I tried small paint brushes a needle and a toothpick to sort of drop paint down into the recessed markers. Thanks!


Seiko Shepherd said:


> A couple more pictures of this build


Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Wow sharp! What was the technique you used to paint the detailed enamel lines, tried to do some very small lines on a bezel insert last night and it was crazy hard.
> Maybe I need to thin it a bit? I tried small paint brushes a needle and a toothpick to sort of drop paint down into the recessed markers. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Will give one trick away. 

Thin the paint. Use an Oiler.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## BostonCharlie (Sep 3, 2017)

Edit: whoops, wrong forum :-/


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The BSHT Gmt!









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Wow, just wow.



the_watchier said:


> The BSHT Gmt!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

the_watchier said:


> The BSHT Gmt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of bezel insert?


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> The BSHT Gmt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the base movement for this?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

an upgraded 007 with its stock 007 brother :think:


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Hidden behind the minute hand at the time of the photo....


ey! this is the 2nd DOXA Silver Turtle I have seen...here's mine! ;-)


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

cezwho said:


> ey! this is the 2nd DOXA Silver Turtle I have seen...here's mine! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13595417


Complete with the bezel AND the bracelet I want. I'm jealous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Complete with the bezel AND the bracelet I want. I'm jealous!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well, my thinking was if i'm going to create a homage - better make it as close a possible! One last mod for me to do is to change the crown...now if i can only be more patient during stem cutting o|


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

My first Seiko. SKX0013
Modded with Yobokies Sub Bezel + Dark-Navy ceramic insert and Crystaltimes DD blue AR Saphire. I'm pretty happy with it so far. I think I might have been bitten by the Seiko Mod bug!








Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

cezwho said:


> well, my thinking was if i'm going to create a homage - better make it as close a possible! One last mod for me to do is to change the crown...now if i can only be more patient during stem cutting o|
> 
> View attachment 13595787


Nice mod, are there other crowns for the turtle?

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

*Post your mods here =>*

Super disappointed with the lume from Yobokies. I told him so, and sent him a pic of the hands he sent on my monster. His reply was that the monster is ridiculously strong and can't be matched. I told him before I bought these that I was looking for hands to match my monster... but anyway, then I sent him a picture with the hands on my monster next to an SKX (which is often described as having pretty weak lume by Seiko diver standards). He then recommended I order a different handset that he says are brighter than the model I ordered. What a bummer.

Here are the pics. Black handset on the monster are from Yobokies, everything else is oem Seiko. This picture actually picked up the lume better than my eyes when taking it, which is to say this is better than it actually looks...


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

….…….


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



cave diver said:


> Super disappointed with the lume from Yobokies. I told him so, and sent him a pic of the hands he sent on my monster. His reply was that the monster is ridiculously strong and can't be matched. I told him before I bought these that I was looking for hands to match my monster... but anyway, then I sent him a picture with the hands on my monster next to an SKX (which is often described as having pretty weak lume by Seiko diver standards). He then recommended I order a different handset that he says are brighter than the model I ordered. What a bummer.
> 
> Here are the pics. Black handset on the monster are from Yobokies, everything else is oem Seiko. This picture actually picked up the lume better than my eyes when taking it, which is to say this is better than it actually looks...


Sad to say, I've never found any aftermarket hands that can match any Seiko lume.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

Stoppel1 said:


> Nice mod, are there other crowns for the turtle?


There are aftermarket 007 crowns that you would still need to mod a bit. It fits the Turtle case perfectly. I have it ready (can snap a photo later). I just need to be more patient in trimming the stem.


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

cezwho said:


> There are aftermarket 007 crowns that you would still need to mod a bit. It fits the Turtle case perfectly. I have it ready (can snap a photo later). I just need to be more patient in trimming the stem.


Good to know, I'm curious how it will look.

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

It will look like this :


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

sorry double post.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

Stoppel1 said:


> Good to know, I'm curious how it will look.


Here you go. ;-)


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



cave diver said:


> Super disappointed with the lume from Yobokies. I told him so, and sent him a pic of the hands he sent on my monster. His reply was that the monster is ridiculously strong and can't be matched. I told him before I bought these that I was looking for hands to match my monster... but anyway, then I sent him a picture with the hands on my monster next to an SKX (which is often described as having pretty weak lume by Seiko diver standards). He then recommended I order a different handset that he says are brighter than the model I ordered. What a bummer.
> 
> Here are the pics. Black handset on the monster are from Yobokies, everything else is oem Seiko. This picture actually picked up the lume better than my eyes when taking it, which is to say this is better than it actually looks...


I've been dissatisfied with the three had sets I've ordered from Yobokies. Customer service from him is at least usually better than from Dagaz. Though Dagaz hands do tend to be nicer in both finish and lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

cezwho said:


> Here you go. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13597593


Looks really nice 

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Jammybstard said:


> View attachment 13596061


That's a good look Jammybstard! I'm sure the blue AR helps tie the bezel insert and dial together in the right light. The bezel looks great from this angle. Yobokies own photos of it aren't very flattering.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



cave diver said:


> ... but anyway, then I sent him a picture with the hands on my monster next to an SKX (which is often described as having pretty weak lume by Seiko diver standards).


this is news to me. i've always heard people enjoyed the lume on the SKX, even though it can't quite match that of the Monster.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



cave diver said:


> Super disappointed with the lume from Yobokies. I told him so, and sent him a pic of the hands he sent on my monster. His reply was that the monster is ridiculously strong and can't be matched. I told him before I bought these that I was looking for hands to match my monster... but anyway, then I sent him a picture with the hands on my monster next to an SKX (which is often described as having pretty weak lume by Seiko diver standards). He then recommended I order a different handset that he says are brighter than the model I ordered. What a bummer.
> 
> Here are the pics. Black handset on the monster are from Yobokies, everything else is oem Seiko. This picture actually picked up the lume better than my eyes when taking it, which is to say this is better than it actually looks...


I would suggest an original set of Sumo hands to match and pass the Lume of the Monster dial. Stargate origininal hands might work too .


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

An SKX007.


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

blakey said:


> An SKX007.
> 
> View attachment 13599827
> 
> View attachment 13599833


Nice, Where's the textured dial from?

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

Jammybstard said:


> Nice, Where's the textured dial from?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


Thanks! They are from Lucius Atelier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Wearing the 6309 with all tuna parts (including 7c46) today...


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Good idea nolte! It certainly feels like a quartz 6309 day...








7C43 movement with modded Tuna dial and hands on a Yellowdog rubber 3-ring Zulu.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

ap614 said:


> Good idea nolte! It certainly feels like a quartz 6309 day...
> View attachment 13600831
> 
> 
> 7C43 movement with modded Tuna dial and hands on a Yellowdog rubber 3-ring Zulu.


Love this! Where did you get the bezel, insert, and dial?

Sent from my Note


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> Love this! Where did you get the bezel, insert, and dial?


Thank you kindly! Bezel is CrystalTimes' coin edge. Insert is Yobokies' SS SKX. SBBN007 dial I purchased on eBay.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

May have posted this a long while ago. It's a TST mod based on the SKX009.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Fossilbones said:


> What kind of bezel insert?


The insert is made by stph_dxtr on IG.
It isn't a perfect fit and doesn't sit flush, I also had to compromise the bezel action to secure the insert. But cosmetically it is really good.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

gregoryb said:


> What was the base movement for this?


This has the stock dg 4 hands movement supplied in tigers

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

the_watchier said:


> This has the stock dg 4 hands movement supplied in tigers
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Ah brilliant, thanks. Bezel insert looks great too


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

the_watchier said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > What kind of bezel insert?
> ...


Well, from your pic, couldn't tell if was ceramic or sapphire covered. Either way looks great..but is it THE BSHT???


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

never really wear these on the bracelet (though this is the sized bracelet from my SNXS79), it does LOOK good, but the bracelet just doesn't feel great. it's wearable though...

would almost be cool if someone made a slightly heavier duty bracelet/endlinks.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

eBay Tuna, Sumo dial, MM300 hands, OSC second hand, Strapcode bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

How did you do the alignment?


dino8791 said:


> eBay Tuna, Sumo dial, MM300 hands, OSC second hand, Strapcode bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

zinglles said:


> How did you do the alignment?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I cut small pieces of thin double sided tape. I wanted to use a SKX dial, but the day wheel won't line up because of the crown position

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



cave diver said:


> Super disappointed with the lume from Yobokies. I told him so, and sent him a pic of the hands he sent on my monster. His reply was that the monster is ridiculously strong and can't be matched. I told him before I bought these that I was looking for hands to match my monster... but anyway, then I sent him a picture with the hands on my monster next to an SKX (which is often described as having pretty weak lume by Seiko diver standards). He then recommended I order a different handset that he says are brighter than the model I ordered. What a bummer.
> 
> Here are the pics. Black handset on the monster are from Yobokies, everything else is oem Seiko. This picture actually picked up the lume better than my eyes when taking it, which is to say this is better than it actually looks...


From what I have seen on this forum, most aftermarket hands cannot match Seiko lume, if I did a mod I would try and stay OEM Seiko. You should be able to find a set of Sumo hands. I think the new Pepsi Sumo has black hands. That said, it seems Yobokies lume is the weakest of the aftermarket, not sure why he can't improve on that considering he is the "Seiko boy".


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

NH upgrade, black day (kanji) and date wheels, signed crown, SRPC23 dial, Tuna hands, DLW "carbon" ceramic bezel insert









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

I liked the steel one so much I bought a black one to mod too!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

How about this one?









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Very nice!



dino8791 said:


> NH upgrade, black day (kanji) and date wheels, signed crown, SRPC23 dial, Tuna hands, DLW "carbon" ceramic bezel insert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

zinglles said:


> How about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Dagaz is making tuna-like customs now?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Fossilbones said:


> Well, from your pic, couldn't tell if was ceramic or sapphire covered. Either way looks great..but is it THE BSHT???


Thanks brother.. it is actually a sort of acrylic. And yea this BSHT dial is my favorite from all the previous runs

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

No I am. Dial, hands and caseback in a sharkey


timetellinnoob said:


> Dagaz is making tuna-like customs now?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

And by the way. That one is on eBay. Just search for dagaz tuna


zinglles said:


> No I am. Dial, hands and caseback in a sharkey
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

New project. Skx 4r36 khuraburi mod









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlgraham_ (Sep 20, 2018)

This is my first automatic watch! I'm coming from a Casio digital Chronograph and while I was romantically taken by the idea of a mechanical watch, I wanted to make sure I wasn't "downgrading" in terms of functionality-my Casio Chrono's timer is one of my favorite functions. So that was a non-negotiable: having that marked timer capability. The second requirement was Arabic numerals: digital watches give you the time instantly and that's what Im used to. ? I wanted to get as close to that as I possibly could with the analog watch. Flieger dials we're the ones that resonated with me.

I was considering a diver-SKX mod for the longest time, but the idea of an internal bezel instead of an external one felt like it would be a little more versatile for my purposes. I saw some vintage super compressor watches that had this internal rotating bezel but they were way out of budget. And I knew I wanted a Seiko-the mod culture really appealed to me. So after trolling forums and cross-checking sizes and movements, here's what I came up with! 








An SNZJ57 case for its internal bezel, and then the whole movement and dial just swapped out for that of an SNK809 (worked out because I wanted the black date wheel anyway). The SNK809 was easily available online in Manila but I had to hunt for the SNZJ57! I eventually found one in Singapore then got a friend to pick it up for me while he was there.

The final bit was to replace the bracelet with a nice water-resistant leather strap. All of the modding was done by a watch technician. I may try to do it myself in the future, but I wanted to make sure this watch came out right. While the red markers sometimes jump at me, I'm super happy with the result. Glad I came out with a watch that feels like it's truly my own.

Thanks to Chronopolis for all his tips and thanks to my amazing wife for the prettier pictures. XD


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

zinglles said:


> New project. Skx 4r36 khuraburi mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's crazy awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Nice work! I really like this mod.



carlgraham_ said:


> View attachment 13606363
> 
> 
> An SNZJ57 case for its internal bezel, and then the whole movement and dial just swapped out for that of an SNK809 (worked out because I wanted the black date wheel anyway). The SNK809 was easily available online in Manila but I had to hunt for the SNZJ57! I eventually found one in Singapore then got a friend to pick it up for me while he was there.
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

gsilkey said:


> Nice work! I really like this mod.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i agree - damn is this watch cool - love these mods of more obscure watches


----------



## JubileeJim (Sep 8, 2018)

First Seiko mod! SNK809 with new hands and dial from Dagaz and DD sapphire crystal. Love the new look.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

JubileeJim said:


> First Seiko mod! SNK809 with new hands and dial from Dagaz and DD sapphire crystal. Love the new look.


Congratulations! Looks awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

zinglles said:


>


That is one hell of a diver! Excellent work!



carlgraham_ said:


> View attachment 13606371


That's a great innovation! Purpose built and well executed!


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Just got home from a morning shift. Switching from my modded G100 to my modded SKX031:








G100 is blacked out with Casio AQ-S hands and G2900 adapters on 24mm black PVD 3-ring Zulu.

SKX031:
• Yobokies lumed ceramic bezel insert
• Yobokies SKX031 Submariner style bezel
• DLW double dome sapphire with clear AR
• Yobokies stainless steel chapter ring
• Dagaz silver lollipop hands
• SKX023 dial
• NH36 movement
• Seiko 5 display back
• Yellowdog 22mm black leather 3-ring Zulu


----------



## JubileeJim (Sep 8, 2018)

carlgraham_ said:


> This is my first automatic watch! I'm coming from a Casio digital Chronograph and while I was romantically taken by the idea of a mechanical watch, I wanted to make sure I wasn't "downgrading" in terms of functionality-my Casio Chrono's timer is one of my favorite functions. So that was a non-negotiable: having that marked timer capability. The second requirement was Arabic numerals: digital watches give you the time instantly and that's what Im used to. ? I wanted to get as close to that as I possibly could with the analog watch. Flieger dials we're the ones that resonated with me.
> 
> I was considering a diver-SKX mod for the longest time, but the idea of an internal bezel instead of an external one felt like it would be a little more versatile for my purposes. I saw some vintage super compressor watches that had this internal rotating bezel but they were way out of budget. And I knew I wanted a Seiko-the mod culture really appealed to me. So after trolling forums and cross-checking sizes and movements, here's what I came up with!
> View attachment 13606363
> ...


That is super cool. Did you have to do anything special with the crowns/stems or was it plug and play?


----------



## carlgraham_ (Sep 20, 2018)

Plug and play! The second crown only connects to the internal timing bezel. The main crown was taken off for the movement to be pulled out from the case, but nothing fancy beyond that.


JubileeJim said:


> That is super cool. Did you have to do anything special with the crowns/stems or was it plug and play?


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

I probably posted a picture of this one quite a while ago. What the hell, here's a different photo....


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

New top hat sapphire from Crystaltimes. Love it so far - gives it a real vintage vibe.

Any ideas for a different hands? Wanting something with a retro look but white outlined - not chrome or polished.

Or leave well enough alone?(wrong thread for that I suppose).









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Cracked the bezel insert while trying to remove the lume pip


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

whywhysee said:


> New top hat sapphire from Crystaltimes. Love it so far - gives it a real vintage vibe.
> 
> Any ideas for a different hands? Wanting something with a retro look but white outlined - not chrome or polished.
> 
> ...


I like the look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

whywhysee said:


> New top hat sapphire from Crystaltimes. Love it so far - gives it a real vintage vibe.
> 
> Any ideas for a different hands? Wanting something with a retro look but white outlined - not chrome or polished.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


How about something like this?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

I like it! Can you take more pictures, I would like to see the magnification. Thanks


ChiefJr said:


> I like the look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

More "top-hat" action...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*

eBay Tuna PVD, Sumo dial, Strapcode bracelet. I think I'm going to change the hands on the steel one, maybe SKX.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice top hat divers! Do acrylics count!?

















My modded SKX031/62MAS homage. I reshaped and finished the case and bezel by hand. G-S Ever-Tite acrylic crystal gives it the vintage dome.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

ap614 said:


> Nice top hat divers! Do acrylics count!?
> 
> View attachment 13611215
> 
> ...


Dang! That is top notch modding

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JubileeJim (Sep 8, 2018)

Are there any women's watches that make good candidates for modding? Would like to make one for my mom but know little about parts availability etc.


----------



## JubileeJim (Sep 8, 2018)

My modded SKX031/62MAS homage. I reshaped and finished the case and bezel by hand. G-S Ever-Tite acrylic crystal gives it the vintage dome.[/QUOTE]

That case looks amazing.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

ap614 said:


> Nice top hat divers! Do acrylics count!?
> 
> View attachment 13611215
> 
> ...


Mine says hello. Brothers from other mothers.



















#31MAS


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

zinglles said:


> I like it! Can you take more pictures, I would like to see the magnification. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's not mine. I found it on a site that you can buy them from. Sent it to you in PM since I wasn't sure I could post it here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Kinesis said:


> More "top-hat" action...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sold. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

RussMurray said:


> I probably posted a picture of this one quite a while ago. What the hell, here's a different photo....
> 
> View attachment 13610359


Awesome mod there!


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Thank you for the kind words everyone!



JubileeJim said:


> Are there any women's watches that make good candidates for modding? Would like to make one for my mom but know little about parts availability etc.


SKX013 is a mid-size version of the SKX007 that is popular for small wristed men and for women. Several Seiko 5's come in a 38mm case as well!



Jtragic said:


> Mine says hello. Brothers from other mothers.


Looking good!


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Double post.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

For small wrists Seiko 5's are great for modding. Ton of them on Amazon and Ebay.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Terry Lennox said:


> For small wrists Seiko 5's are great for modding. Ton of them on Amazon and Ebay.


And for people who like more classic proportions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Slightly better pics... 
Still hard to capture the full glorious effects of the gold hands against the dark gray sunburst, 
cuz the color, glint, and tone are always changing, according to the angle of light.

SRP775, with Seiko OEM Hands (mixed) + AJUICET dial + OSC coin bezel + Planet insert


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Kineses 
Where did you get that bezel? Do they have one for a 7002


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Let's talk about SKX
Love the new DLW ceramic 12h insert.



















Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Palo said:


> Kineses
> Where did you get that bezel? Do they have one for a 7002


It's a sub bezel from Harold(Yobokies). Not sure which models they fit. His site (photobucket album) will inform of that. Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Really nice!
I normally don't go for two tone but the subtlety on this price is elegant.



Chronopolis said:


> Slightly better pics...
> Still hard to capture the full glorious effects of the gold hands against the dark gray sunburst,
> cuz the color, glint, and tone are always changing, according to the angle of light.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

I had posted that one before. However, since then it got a new bezel. Hence, let me post it again.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

"Bottle Cap" . SRPC67.

Yobokies "Sinn" dial + Dagaz hands + some swanky ding dong strap b-)


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Just completed my latest build!

Several dollars, months and parcels:








Come together to create this:








My only gripe is the bezel insert engraving. Notice the alignment of the triangle and then the 30 position:








Hacking!








The shopping list:
• Refinished 7S26-0020 case
• DLW black ceramic 007 SMP bezel insert w/ 3M adhesive
• Yobokies Big Grip bezel w/ OEM bezel spring
• CrystalTimes CT037CIS double dome with clear AR w/ gasket
• CrystalTimes brushed stainless steel chapter ring
• SNZH silver hand set
• Black SARB dial
• NH35 movement w/ 7S26 movement spacer
• DLW polished silver S-Crown w/ NH35/6 stem
• Refinished Seiko 5 display back w/ 27mm*1.5mm sapphire
• CrystalTimes fat spring bars


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

very well done sir!


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Seiko Madness said:


> View attachment 13617401


Looks nice, I have same bezel on one of my SKX...is yours loose also?


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Fossilbones said:


> Looks nice, I have same bezel on one of my SKX...is yours loose also?


I bought that bezel and many others from the ebayer One.Second.Closer (also known as Dr. Seikostain). None of them is loose at all. However, I got each of them with a set of three gaskets of different sizes. I used the medium and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Seiko Madness said:


> I bought that bezel and many others from the ebayer One.Second.Closer (also known as Dr. Seikostain). None of them is loose at all. However, I got each of them with a set of three gaskets of different sizes. I used the medium and it worked perfectly.


Thanks, I got mine already modded... Singapore SKX009 about 9 years old. Going to use it to practice before modding my new ones. Got a great NATO strap, unused Seiko Oyster bracelet and original parts with it also.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

So, I figured this would be a good place to ask this as I don't want to make anyone look bad, especially since I haven't had any problems until now. Does anyone know a good way to get in touch with Dagaz?
I have ordered several bezels and inserts for my Vostoks without issue, but I am attempting my first real mods for my SKX and am having some issues.
Mid September I ordered an bezel and insert. When the package arrived, I had an insert, but no bezel. I emailed him asking about it and then decided to order more parts without hearing back, since my previous experiences have been great.
Fast forward to mid October (still no response) I get my second order of a hand set, another bezel insert and a movement holder, but the dial I ordered isn't there. Another email, even mentioning my previous email and no response. So as of now, I am missing both a bezel and a dial. Really hard to progress from here!
Any help would be appreciated. I just really want to get started on this mod!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> So, I figured this would be a good place to ask this as I don't want to make anyone look bad, especially since I haven't had any problems until now. Does anyone know a good way to get in touch with Dagaz?
> I have ordered several bezels and inserts for my Vostoks without issue, but I am attempting my first real mods for my SKX and am having some issues.
> Mid September I ordered an bezel and insert. When the package arrived, I had an insert, but no bezel. I emailed him asking about it and then decided to order more parts without hearing back, since my previous experiences have been great.
> Fast forward to mid October (still no response) I get my second order of a hand set, another bezel insert and a movement holder, but the dial I ordered isn't there. Another email, even mentioning my previous email and no response. So as of now, I am missing both a bezel and a dial. Really hard to progress from here!
> ...


This is typical of my experience. He either doesn't respond to emails or is rude when he does. I gave up trying to get him to replace my FFF dial that never arrived. Twice he's forgotten to pack hands with orders and then got really sh1tty on emails claiming he had. I got the hands in the end but it was a pain in the arse. He talks to you like you're an inconvenience too, really bugs the crap out of me. I have him a good dose back, but that isn't the point is it?

But then there isn't a whole lot of choice on the market. Keep on at him, he usually replies to the third or fourth sh1tty email. Asking for a refund usually focuses his mind too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> This is typical of my experience. He either doesn't respond to emails or is rude when he does. I gave up trying to get him to replace my FFF dial that never arrived. Twice he's forgotten to pack hands with orders and then got really sh1tty on emails claiming he had. I got the hands in the end but it was a pain in the arse. He talks to you like you're an inconvenience too, really bugs the crap out of me. I have him a good dose back, but that isn't the point is it?
> 
> But then there isn't a whole lot of choice on the market. Keep on at him, he usually replies to the third or fourth sh1tty email. Asking for a refund usually focuses his mind too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the unfortunate info. It's sad that I like a lot of what he produces, but unfortunately, if that is how the business is run, he may have just lost mine. We will see, if he makes it right, I might give him another chance, but if not, there are others out there. 
I haven't had any order issues or customer service experiences with any one else (yobokies, DLW, one second closer), but just assumed being polite would help. Apparently that isn't the case here. 
Thanks for the insight and the push to get a little more aggressive. In all honesty, I just want rhe stuff I paid for, nothing more.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Thanks for the unfortunate info. It's sad that I like a lot of what he produces, but unfortunately, if that is how the business is run, he may have just lost mine. We will see, if he makes it right, I might give him another chance, but if not, there are others out there.
> I haven't had any order issues or customer service experiences with any one else (yobokies, DLW, one second closer), but just assumed being polite would help. Apparently that isn't the case here.
> Thanks for the insight and the push to get a little more aggressive. In all honesty, I just want rhe stuff I paid for, nothing more.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


I know pal, it's frustrating, I think that's all any of us ever want. I will say I absolutely agree about Dagaz quality, everything I've had was top notch.

Yobokies - nice bloke to deal with, dials and bezels we're fine, I personally don't like his hands, the ones I've had have been of a poor quality finish with weak lume.

DLW - bezel and inserts I've had, great quality, but I know others have has alignment issues. Great service.

OSC - my preferred supplier. Bezels, inserts, chapter rings and hands I've had from him have all been great. Easy to talk to, fast postage and a nice bloke.

LCBI - pain in the arse to deal with. Had to go through my credit card company to get my money back. Returned a bezel and never got my refund, despite proof of postage etc. Had to get CC involved for a refund.

Crystal times - would buy anything from them. Great customer service, fast delivery and great product. I will say sometimes their English isn't great, but it's a hell of a lot better than my none-existant foreign language skills. Fast to answer messages too. Their AR coatings are awesome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

New insert just in!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

ap614 said:


> Just completed my latest build!
> 
> Several dollars, months and parcels:
> View attachment 13617065
> ...


This looks fantastic! How is the quality of the DLW "S" crown? Was looking at them or Crystaltimes for a "S" crown for my upcoming NH36 upgrade.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Re: Dagaz

I got him on fb messenger one day. I finally got the crystal shipped that he left out. My dial was misaligned, and he said deal with it. Rude guy. I’m trying some other options, but may need to use him again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Slightly better pics...
> Still hard to capture the full glorious effects of the gold hands against the dark gray sunburst,
> cuz the color, glint, and tone are always changing, according to the angle of light.
> 
> ...


fantastic. the gold edges of the nato play well with the hands. well done sir


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> This looks fantastic! How is the quality of the DLW "S" crown? Was looking at them or Crystaltimes for a "S" crown for my upcoming NH36 upgrade.


Thank you kindly! I feel the fit and finish of the DLW S-crown is up there with the OEM SARB crown. I opted for the DLW crown on the basis of the engraving. I liked that the DLW crown's "S" resembles that of the SEIKO logo. I had no issues installing the stem, the crown threads smoothly and the spring action is just right. Had I not discovered the DLW crown, I would have purchased the CT crown.


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Newest mod


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

schtozo said:


> Newest mod


Wow, that looks awesome.

Please share some infos of it.

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## zentrandi (Sep 13, 2018)

SKX009 with Dagaz parts. Just waiting for my green AR DD crystal, and attempted install of an nh36.


----------



## zentrandi (Sep 13, 2018)

View attachment 13620047


SKX009 with Dagaz parts. Just waiting for my green AR DD crystal, and attempted install of an nh36.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

schtozo said:


> Newest mod


Oh man oh man... I love that! I just ordered a top hat crystal from my turtle but your crystal takes it to a new level... Where did you source the parts especially that crystal!

Sent from my Note


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

MakaveliSK said:


> Oh man oh man... I love that! I just ordered a top hat crystal from my turtle but your crystal takes it to a new level... Where did you source the parts especially that crystal!
> 
> Sent from my Note


Hey... the best off the shelf tophat nowadays is the crystaltimes vintage tophat saphire @5.3mm total thickness., im using it with my soxa mods. But this one in particular is custom made to my specs "7.5mm thick" by an awesome guy in romania. @freehand.customs, check him out.. you will love his work.


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Stoppel1 said:


> Wow, that looks awesome.
> 
> Please share some infos of it.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


Thank you very much, dial, insert and caseback are completely custom made and engraved by a guy in indonesia, @stph_dxtr, check him out.. crystal is from a guy in romania, @freehand.customs, custom tailored to my specs "7.5mm thick"


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

schtozo said:


> Hey... the best off the shelf tophat nowadays is the crystaltimes vintage tophat saphire @5.3mm total thickness., im using it with my soxa mods. But this one in particular is custom made to my specs "7.5mm thick" by an awesome guy in romania. @freehand.customs, check him out.. you will love his work.


Awesome! Thanks schtozo... I am already planning out my next build so I will definitely look him up... It's so unique. The crystaltimes top hat is the one I have incoming... Should have it next week!

Sent from my Note


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

No problems man! Anything else let me know.. check out all my builds if you wish too... @schtozo


----------



## Pastextian (Sep 9, 2018)

Computer had a moment and I accidentally double posted. Mods feel free to remove anything extra I posted.


----------



## Pastextian (Sep 9, 2018)

View attachment 13620221

Pardon potato quality pic. Swapped original buckle for a black PVD deployant clasp.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13620419
> 
> 
> View attachment 13620421


I dig the silver one. SNXS73 dial? What is the case? Thanks.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

3WR said:


> I dig the silver one. SNXS73 dial? What is the case? Thanks.


it's the SNX993; case and dial. very similar markers to the SNXS but a little different. there's no thicker markers at 6 and 9, and the 12 is a little thinner as well. the mod is swapped day/date for black and there are SNXS hour/minute hands in it. =)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> it's the SNX993; case and dial. very similar markers to the SNXS ...


The CASES of some of the lower end models of the 5 series are actually much much nicer than people give them credit for.
People tend to see "names" (and other forms of imaginary aura), rarely the actual things in front of them - whatever they are, watches or even people -- for what virtues they may hold.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> The CASES of some of the lower end models of the 5 series are actually much much nicer than people give them credit for.
> People tend to see "names" (and other forms of imaginary aura), rarely the actual things in front of them - whatever they are, watches or even people -- for what virtues they may hold.


don't have many shots of that SNX, here's one that shows more that it has an upper bezel ring, as opposed to the SNXS' steeper sloped bezel. but both simple, clean. but small watches.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I love the SNX993. A real sleeper Seiko 5. I picked one up because it has a brushed bezel which gives it a more modern sports watch look.


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Really nice! So what's plan B on the bezel insert?



ap614 said:


> Just completed my latest build!
> 
> Several dollars, months and parcels:
> View attachment 13617065
> ...


----------



## Boba Fett (Sep 25, 2018)

Hey Seekers/Modders, total noob here but I'd like to pick up a Seiko to mod and I'm looking for some help.

I'd like to start with the SKX009K1 and replace the (1) Bezel, (2) Bezel Insert, and (3) Crystal - is this too ambitious for a beginner? I'm looking at the One Second Closer Atlas, and I'd like a bezel reminiscent of the Meraud Marine Blue. If there's nothing out there I'll probably go with LCBI. Any suggestions? Do I need tools for this besides one to remove the bezel? TIA


----------



## Boba Fett (Sep 25, 2018)

Dupe


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

With the right tools it can be done. Just becareful not to buy a SKX 7s26-030, these are smaller


Boba Fett said:


> Hey Seekers/Modders, total noob here but I'd like to pick up a Seiko to mod and I'm looking for some help.
> 
> I'd like to start with the SKX009K1 and replace the (1) Bezel, (2) Bezel Insert, and (3) Crystal - is this too ambitious for a beginner? I'm looking at the One Second Closer Atlas, and I'd like a bezel reminiscent of the Meraud Marine Blue. If there's nothing out there I'll probably go with LCBI. Any suggestions? Do I need tools for this besides one to remove the bezel? TIA


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## earquake (May 9, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> The CASES of some of the lower end models of the 5 series are actually much much nicer than people give them credit for.
> People tend to see "names" (and other forms of imaginary aura), rarely the actual things in front of them - whatever they are, watches or even people -- for what virtues they may hold.


Totally agree, lovely steel that only gets better with age, easy to improve crystal and easy to mod into a great vintage homage or more recent black bay 36.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I picked this one up because I really like the dial (and case size).
Now, I'd like to get white-outlined milsub hands (or fully lumed Sinn style).

How does one go about finding the right shade of hands that will match the dial indices?


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Still waiting on the final set of hands to arrive.... but digging the new bezel and insert that arrived today for the SKX Planet PADI.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Well, unfortunately, you guys were very right about Jake from Dagaz. I honestly had quite a few great orders from him, and still love what he produces, but man is he kind of a .....! I feel bad that I have recommended him so highly for Vostok mods. Products are great, but when he doesn't ship something you bought? Twice in a row? Not so much. I originally asked here, so as not to put him in the hot seat, but now I am second guessing that decision. 
Attached are the emails and his response in chronological order. Just keep this in mind before you buy from him. Thanks to this thread I have found plenty of other places for my money to go.
Are you effing kidding me? If I ran my business like this, well, I wouldnt have a business lol. Not even a simple "sorry, I'll get right on that". Just "You are unreasonable for wanting a response for an item I forgot to send you". This guy is an effing joke.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I’m convinced - Dagaz will never get my business. Thanks for the candid (and evidence-based) testimonials!!


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Well, unfortunately, you guys were very right about Jake from Dagaz. I honestly had quite a few great orders from him, and still love what he produces, but man is he kind of a .....! I feel bad that I have recommended him so highly for Vostok mods. Products are great, but when he doesn't ship something you bought? Twice in a row? Not so much. I originally asked here, so as not to put him in the hot seat, but now I am second guessing that decision.
> Attached are the emails and his response in chronological order. Just keep this in mind before you buy from him. Thanks to this thread I have found plenty of other places for my money to go.
> Are you effing kidding me? If I ran my business like this, well, I wouldnt have a business lol. Not even a simple "sorry, I'll get right on that". Just "You are unreasonable for wanting a response for an item I forgot to send you". This guy is an effing joke.
> 
> ...


Pretty similar to emails I had with him for a similar issue.

Hope you either eventually get your stuff or you find suitable alternatives with your refund.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

New Turtle Pepsi Mod


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Anyone in the USA have a set of silver snowflake hands I can buy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Well, unfortunately, you guys were very right about Jake from Dagaz. I honestly had quite a few great orders from him, and still love what he produces, but man is he kind of a .....! I feel bad that I have recommended him so highly for Vostok mods. Products are great, but when he doesn't ship something you bought? Twice in a row? Not so much. I originally asked here, so as not to put him in the hot seat, but now I am second guessing that decision.
> Attached are the emails and his response in chronological order. Just keep this in mind before you buy from him. Thanks to this thread I have found plenty of other places for my money to go.
> Are you effing kidding me? If I ran my business like this, well, I wouldnt have a business lol. Not even a simple "sorry, I'll get right on that". Just "You are unreasonable for wanting a response for an item I forgot to send you". This guy is an effing joke.
> 
> ...


Just today a guy in an FB group I'm in got a refund through PayPal because Dagaz didn't respond to neither him or PayPal. The guy received the wrong part and after a bunch of unanswered requests through mail and FB he just gave up and asked for a refund.

It's a real shame, as they have excellent products


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

Explorer mod from a SNKK. Parts from LuciusAtelier.com








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Update on my Dagaz situation. He has apparently made everything right and is sending me my stuff. He was even almost a little apologetic. I haven't ruled him out yet, as there is very little competition in this field, especially when it comes to dials. I think I will only order one thing at a time though to avoid any missing items in a big shipment.
I will post up some pics here when/if my first dial and hand swap is complete. I may have a few questions on the way, and if there is a DIY FAQ for modding, I would appreciate being pointed in the right direction.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)

Looking at mine, I would say a Yobokies C1 set of hands would be what I would go with.











cayabo said:


> I picked this one up because I really like the dial (and case size).
> Now, I'd like to get white-outlined milsub hands (or fully lumed Sinn style).
> 
> How does one go about finding the right shade of hands that will match the dial indices?
> ...


----------



## Samginko (Feb 28, 2018)

All blue.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Samginko said:


> All blue.


Nice looking mod. Any more pictures? I love a blue dial watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Feels like a "dress diver" day...

















I nicknamed it "Tokyo Bay 38", for obvious reasons.

• Case from Ajuicet, brushed lugs with threaded crown tube installed
• G-S Thin-Tite acrylic crystal
• Aftermarket silver snowflake hands
• SKX031 dial
• NH36 movement
• Aftermarket SKX crown
• Aftermarket sterile case back


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Dub Rubb said:


> Update on my Dagaz situation. He has apparently made everything right and is sending me my stuff. He was even almost a little apologetic. I haven't ruled him out yet, as there is very little competition in this field, especially when it comes to dials. I think I will only order one thing at a time though to avoid any missing items in a big shipment.
> I will post up some pics here when/if my first dial and hand swap is complete. I may have a few questions on the way, and if there is a DIY FAQ for modding, I would appreciate being pointed in the right direction.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Such a shame to split up so many little orders, but if that's what you have to do...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Update on my Dagaz situation. He has apparently made everything right and is sending me my stuff. He was even almost a little apologetic. I haven't ruled him out yet, as there is very little competition in this field, especially when it comes to dials. I think I will only order one thing at a time though to avoid any missing items in a big shipment.
> I will post up some pics here when/if my first dial and hand swap is complete. I may have a few questions on the way, and if there is a DIY FAQ for modding, I would appreciate being pointed in the right direction.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Nice, maybe I'll try again, I haven't been able to get a response for weeks.

Not really what I want to spend my time on. Quality issues I can understand a bit of back and forth but no response for non delivery should be looked into quickly.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

CGee said:


> Looking at mine, I would say a Yobokies C1 set of hands would be what I would go with.
> 
> View attachment 13627275


Wow - same dial.

Did you use it for a mod?


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

Tuna mod









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

zinglles said:


> Tuna mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good.

What's the base watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

Sharkey Tuna


ChiefJr said:


> Looks good.
> 
> What's the base watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Moon_bear (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi guys

Do you have any experience with this?

https:// tiny.pl/g3531

What is the quality?


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;gt;*

Just added my new Crystaltimes top hat crystal and I think it looks amazing! For the most part it was rather easy except the movement would not come out at first but once I wiggled it out there were no issues. Did a quick water test and it held up perfect! I still have a bezel and insert coming in but I couldn' wait.

On another note... Does anyone know where I can get a srpc91 STO black crown? I have search high and low and can't find anyone that sells one. 









Sent from my Note


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Moon_bear said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Do you have any experience with this?
> 
> ...


Your link isn't showing.


----------



## Moon_bear (Nov 10, 2018)

paste into the browser window tiny.pl/g3531 or ebay.com/itm/NEW-REPLACEMENT-SEIKO-BLACK-CASE-CROWN-DIAL-HANDS-STRAP-FITS-DIVERS-7S26-0030-/352445027463


----------



## lizhongda (May 16, 2018)

SKX007









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Moon_bear said:


> paste into the browser window tiny.pl/g3531 or ebay.com/itm/NEW-REPLACEMENT-SEIKO-BLACK-CASE-CROWN-DIAL-HANDS-STRAP-FITS-DIVERS-7S26-0030-/352445027463





> *This Diver's Case Set are not made by SEIKO*



Honestly.... Unless someone will admit on here to using that specific fake case, i'd stay well clear. 

You can't be sure Seiko parts, or even modders parts will fit correctly.

You can buy the case only from chronograph.com, or cousinsuk. 
But, given the price of new SKXs, it's probably better all round to just buy a watch.


----------



## Moon_bear (Nov 10, 2018)

AC81 said:


> Honestly.... Unless someone will admit on here to using that specific fake case, i'd stay well clear.
> 
> You can't be sure Seiko parts, or even modders parts will fit correctly.
> 
> ...


I can read and I know that this is not original seiko case. I'm just curious if someone bought this case and knows something about quality.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;gt;*



MakaveliSK said:


> Just added my new Crystaltimes top hat crystal and I think it looks amazing! For the most part it was rather easy except the movement would not come out at first but once I wiggled it out there were no issues. Did a quick water test and it held up perfect! I still have a bezel and insert coming in but I couldn' wait.
> 
> On another note... Does anyone know where I can get a srpc91 STO black crown? I have search high and low and can't find anyone that sells one.
> 
> ...


I really like how the top hat looks. Especially on a Turtle.

What bezel are you going to use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Slightly better pics...
> Still hard to capture the full glorious effects of the gold hands against the dark gray sunburst,
> cuz the color, glint, and tone are always changing, according to the angle of light.
> 
> ...


Absolute wrist perfection!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;gt;*



ChiefJr said:


> I really like how the top hat looks. Especially on a Turtle.
> 
> What bezel are you going to use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the way the top hat looks on my Halios Seaforth so I figured why not try it on my turtle. I went with a DLW ceramic dual time bezel insert and a DLW black coin edge bezel.

I might end up swapping the black crown on my STO turtle to match the black bezel. I'll see on e I get everything and put it together.

Sent from my Note


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Tinkering around, thinking about going more basic. Finally found a set of black SKX hands (yobokies, and yes the lume is mediocre). I really like the orange dial, but haven't been satisfied with my mods using it. The black hands are certainly staying, maybe add a SKX style ceramic bezel insert









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

dino8791 said:


> Tinkering around, thinking about going more basic. Finally found a set of black SKX hands (yobokies, and yes the lume is mediocre). I really like the orange dial, but haven't been satisfied with my mods using it. The black hands are certainly staying, maybe add a SKX style ceramic bezel insert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good as is now. 
I have seen a lot of people do plongeur hands on this and that is also a good choice.
Keep it simple.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Evening Switch! The SRP 493 Blue Stargate MOD gets the Wrist! 😁❤💙🌟🌊


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

dino8791 said:


>


That's beautiful! I like the way the hands tie in with the hour markers! Too bad about the lume though. I think it looks sharp as it is, but I imagine that the deep glossy black of a ceramic bezel insert would really add to the overall look.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

ap614 said:


> That's beautiful! I like the way the hands tie in with the hour markers! Too bad about the lume though. I think it looks sharp as it is, but I imagine that the deep glossy black of a ceramic bezel insert would really add to the overall look.


Agreed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

A real Frankenstein this one is:
• 7002-700A case and case back
• Aftermarket SKX007 bezel insert
• CrystalTimes coin edge bezel (hand brushed - face surface only)
• Aftermarket double dome mineral crystal
• Yobokies 7002 stainless steel chapter ring (hand brushed)
• Aftermarket 6105 hands
• Aftermarket 6105 dial
• 6309 movement
• Aftermarket 7002 crown with 6309 dress stem


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

ChiefJr said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks to everyone for the feedback. One day I'll be content with all my mods... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

ap614 said:


> View attachment 13632925
> 
> 
> View attachment 13632927
> ...


Where did you get aftermarket 6105 hands and dial? I just ordered what looks like same as yours off Ebay (time_wise) coming from Philippines. If same, how is the lume?


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

ap614 said:


> View attachment 13632925
> 
> 
> View attachment 13632927
> ...


Looks great. All it needs is an Uncle Seiko waffle strap!
Let us know quality of the dial. I am assuming this can all be done to an SKX body as well?
Cheers.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Fossilbones said:


> Where did you get aftermarket 6105 hands and dial? I just ordered what looks like same as yours off Ebay (time_wise) coming from Philippines. If same, how is the lume?


 IIRC that is the same seller from whom I purchased my dial and hand set. I will admit the lume is quite good actually! Surprisingly so. I don't know if you can tell in my photos, but it's the white version which has more like a hint of aqua rather than green, but it illuminates in the traditional green.



Terry Lennox said:


> Looks great. All it needs is an Uncle Seiko waffle strap! Let us know quality of the dial. I am assuming this can all be done to an SKX body as well? Cheers.


Thank you! That's a solid recommendation and I have actually been looking at either the U.S. Waffle or the Tropic (maybe both!?) for this and other watches. I have seen a build quite like mine in an SKX. The only discrepancy is that the dial will not have the feet properly positioned to use in the 7S or equivalent movement. The options are dial dots or having feet properly welded on. Hands mount just the same.


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Skx009 modded with dd sapphire, chapter ring, minute hand, bezel insert and vintage strap









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Update on my Dagaz situation. He has apparently made everything right and is sending me my stuff. He was even almost a little apologetic. I haven't ruled him out yet, as there is very little competition in this field, especially when it comes to dials. I think I will only order one thing at a time though to avoid any missing items in a big shipment.
> I will post up some pics here when/if my first dial and hand swap is complete. I may have a few questions on the way, and if there is a DIY FAQ for modding, I would appreciate being pointed in the right direction.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


I have gotten the wrong part when I've bought just one item from them. It took several emails to get the ordered part sent, but it was all sorted in about a week. Sucks to wait several more weeks to get the part you're supposed to get, though.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Apologies for messy table


----------



## SpankyMcGee (Oct 15, 2018)

This is V1 of my SKX007 mods. Leather strap, new bezel insert and beveled crystal. I don't want to do anything that cannot be easily undone at this point.

This watch has grown on me as time goes by but I don't love it yet. I have ordered a new non-beveled crystal as I don't care for how the beveled one makes the face look smaller. I am also going to try a polished chapter trying to also open up the appearance of the face. This is fun.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

I am trying to enlist some help. I have posted a WTB post already but no answers to that. I am looking for some sets of Seiko SNZH55 (Seiko FFF) hands, original and undamaged. I am also looking for Stargate or Sea Urchin hands. If anyone has any data on where to get them or has them, I would love to know, so please contact me via PM.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Time to order some PADI hands and complete this.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just finished to put a domed sapphire and new bezel on this SKX011. I love the result!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Swissie (May 10, 2015)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

SRP773 with yobokies Pepsi bezel insert









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Nice big lume pip on this one.



dino8791 said:


> SRP773 with yobokies Pepsi bezel insert
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

DWL bezel insert just arrived today. Seiko Sumo.

Crystaltimes double domed purple tint sapphire crystal and brushed aluminium chapter ring and yobokies hands









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

I've ordered hundreds of pounds of stuff from Jake over the years and luckily have never had any wrong orders.

He, and now Richard, have always been great to deal with. Sometimes a little slow to respond to queries but the amount of emails they get is immense. Especially the ones from new modders who've done next to no research on their own and aren't prepared to make a few mistakes along the way. 
Not so long ago I gave Jake some of my red anodised modder movement holders (I couldn't manufacture them at a good price with UK resources) and he loved them so much he's put them into production. As a thank you, he sent me a nice goody bag. His are black polymer and fit the movements (with spacer in place) really nicely.










Chronopolis said:


> So, I am grateful to Jake that we have been able to forge a solid working relationship.
> It takes time, folks. Don't rush to judge so quickly after a small purchase or two.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one again today 









Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: @valhallalegend


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

IG: @valhallalegend


----------



## kennekam (Aug 27, 2017)

SKX007 with Atlas bezel and 009 insert, NH36 with SARB crown, Super Jubilee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

she's finally done!


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Tried my hand at modding my Seiko. Fantastic watch Ive had it for a month and worn every day its keeping time to 2 seconds a day. Really impressed as its my first Seiko. I messed up a little as its my first time modding and some of the lume bleeds through but it looks way worse in pictures than in person. It glows long into the dark and looks awesome.


----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

Please ignore, double post...


----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi everyone, thought I'd try this thread before starting a new topic... I'm looking for an insert to the Seiko 7a28-703B (should be visible in a picture below), but Google doesn't come up with anything other than ten year old forum threads with the same question. Are they available anywhere, or is it a hopeless endeavor? Or are there inserts for other models that would fit the 7a28-703b as well?

View attachment 13650481


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

NH35A










IG: @valhallalegend


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Hey guys, so I just got a crown and stem from DLW for my SKX and am not sure if they sent the right stem, or I am just ignorant. The stem threads in several turns and stops, but is still much longer than the factory stem.
Am I just doing it wrong and this bad boy can just keep getting threaded in? Or is it thr wrong stem?









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Hey guys, so I just got a crown and stem from DLW for my SKX and am not sure if they sent the right stem, or I am just ignorant. The stem threads in several turns and stops, but is still much longer than the factory stem.
> Am I just doing it wrong and this bad boy can just keep getting threaded in? Or is it thr wrong stem?
> 
> 
> ...


The stems are universal, you have to cut length off the threaded end. I suggest cutting long and filing it down. Crystaltimes has a great crown/stem ready to install, also Seiko sarb crowns and others if you don't feel like cutting to fit. I'm sure you can do it though, good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

been trying out different straps, but i think the head shines on a SS bracelet. i just like how this turned out - the Blue AR further accentuates the dial. :-!

i might extend my honeymoon time with this baby! :-d


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

dino8791 said:


> The stems are universal, you have to cut length off the threaded end. I suggest cutting long and filing it down. Crystaltimes has a great crown/stem ready to install, also Seiko sarb crowns and others if you don't feel like cutting to fit. I'm sure you can do it though, good luck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I had a feeling this may have been the case due to how long the threaded portion is. And thanks for the tip on cutting long and filing the last bit. Makes sense. I guess this is why they gave me two stems, one for practice, one for perfection.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice and thank you for posting.

It would be nice if in addition to regular shots one also post lume shots, I am sure there are several others in addition to myself who would like to see the difference in lume of the hands/dials combinations.



cezwho said:


> been trying out different straps, but i think the head shines on a SS bracelet. i just like how this turned out - the Blue AR further accentuates the dial. :-!
> 
> i might extend my honeymoon time with this baby! :-d
> 
> View attachment 13652839


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seamaster project, originally a SNK027 with SKX009 dial and hands.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

carlowus said:


> Nice and thank you for posting.
> 
> It would be nice if in addition to regular shots one also post lume shots, I am sure there are several others in addition to myself who would like to see the difference in lume of the hands/dials combinations.


i'm not really into lume shots but here you go...as per your request.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

cezwho said:


> i'm not really into lume shots but here you go...as per your request.
> 
> View attachment 13653385
> 
> View attachment 13653383


Thank you very much. The reason I asked is that some time there is a big difference between the lume of the dial and the hands, between Seiko parts and non Seiko parts. Also in many cases the lume color and intensity as well as longevity is different and for someone who does modding the data is valuable in trying to achieve harmony between all the parts.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

carlowus said:


> Thank you very much. The reason I asked is that some time there is a big difference between the lume of the dial and the hands, between Seiko parts and non Seiko parts. Also in many cases the lume color and intensity as well as longevity is different and for someone who does modding the data is valuable in trying to achieve harmony between all the parts.


you're welcome. yes. i understand and am aware of the lume differences. guess i'm simply not that concerned with lume intensity/differences. to me, as long as they look presentable in daylight, i'm ok with it.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

cezwho said:


> you're welcome. yes. i understand and am aware of the lume differences. guess i'm simply not that concerned with lume intensity/differences. to me, as long as they look presentable in daylight, i'm ok with it.


I agree,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

cezwho said:


> you're welcome. yes. i understand and am aware of the lume differences. guess i'm simply not that concerned with lume intensity/differences. to me, as long as they look presentable in daylight, i'm ok with it.


Of course, to each their own... I am not trying to make everything perfect either, but I like to see and know what to expect for future possible projects... Thank you again for the help.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Just finished my first real mod! I had done bezel swaps and strap changes, but that was it up until this watch. Thanks to all you here that helped me along the way and pointed me in the right directions.
SKX007 with Dagaz dial, hour and minute hands and bezel. DLW bezel insert and crown. I will either be putting it on the crafter blue fitted rubber I have on my 011 or the strapcode super oyster that is on my 009. Or keep it on the jubilee, I don't know yet.
Thanks again for all the help, and without further ado:









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Just finished my first real mod! I had done bezel swaps and strap changes, but that was it up until this watch. Thanks to all you here that helped me along the way and pointed me in the right directions.
> SKX007 with Dagaz dial, hour and minute hands and bezel. DLW bezel insert and crown. I will either be putting it on the crafter blue fitted rubber I have on my 011 or the strapcode super oyster that is on my 009. Or keep it on the jubilee, I don't know yet.
> Thanks again for all the help, and without further ado:
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

dino8791 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! And thanks again for the help with the crown stem. I took your advice and cut it long and then slowly filed it down until I got it right. I didn't even have to use the backup stem!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

carlowus said:


> Of course, to each their own... I am not trying to make everything perfect either, but I like to see and know what to expect for future possible projects... Thank you again for the help.


You're welcome. You should also ask the modder where they got the parts so that you have a better idea that this seller (A) has better lume on this part than seller (B). Don't you agree? I think that makes a ton of importance to a modder in their future project/s. A simple lume shot won't tell others where the modder got thier parts right?


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Apologies if it's already been asked and answered, anyone know if there is a source for brushed ceramic inserts? Kind of like what we see on the Tisell Vintage Sub? I'm not seeing anything from the usual suspects yet (Harold, DLW, Dagaz, etc...)


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

cezwho said:


> she's finally done!
> 
> View attachment 13649653


So nice! What are the specs?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Anyone can share where I can get a hold of white seiko original dials? (stargate, snzf11, sumo, any one..)? pretty please do share if you know...


----------



## 120 (Jan 11, 2014)

cezwho said:


> You're welcome. You should also ask the modder where they got the parts so that you have a better idea that this seller (A) has better lume on this part than seller (B). Don't you agree? I think that makes a ton of importance to a modder in their future project/s. A simple lume shot won't tell others where the modder got thier parts right?


I suspect Carlo knows where those hands came from. I'm pretty sure I do too.

But I've not compared them to a stock Seiko dial in terms of lume, thanks for obliging.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

OHL said:


> Anyone can share where I can get a hold of white seiko original dials? (stargate, snzf11, sumo, any one..)? pretty please do share if you know...


eBay. Lots and lots of searching on eBay. Good luck, desirable Seiko dials have become harder to find lately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Should have taken pics before my beater mod got scratched, but here they are anyway! Update mod of a previous mod:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

120 said:


> I suspect Carlo knows where those hands came from. I'm pretty sure I do too.
> 
> But I've not compared them to a stock Seiko dial in terms of lume, thanks for obliging.


Quite a number of sellers selling those hands. So i'm curious of what you and Carlo think where I got them from. But that was just my point - that a simple lume shot won't tell one where they got the parts from.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> Just finished my first real mod! I had done bezel swaps and strap changes, but that was it up until this watch. Thanks to all you here that helped me along the way and pointed me in the right directions.
> SKX007 with Dagaz dial, hour and minute hands and bezel....


Great mod! And the most important question: where did you get that cool (SKX) 007 second hand? I would love this also on my SKX007


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

cezwho said:


> Quite a number of sellers selling those hands. So i'm curious of what you and Carlo think where I got them from. But that was just my point - that a simple lume shot won't tell one where they got the parts from.


Of course, it would be nice to know the whole data, what the quality of the parts are, the lume, difference in lume paint, where the parts are from etc. a lume shot does not indicate how long the lume lasts either, lume could be superbright at first and fade quickly. This would be nice data to have, of course I am interested at least in regards to some parts but not to all, that's why I asked.

Some people don't care or are not interested, in fact I have seen some people even put hands without lume on a Seiko diver... well, that's their taste and preference. I would not do it myself but each one does what he likes or prefers.

This is not really a proper thread for that maybe, since one just posts his projects and that's it. When I had more time I would post single threads of my projects with all the details. Nowdays I don't have the kind of time and did not even post my last few projects...


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

carlowus said:


> Of course, it would be nice to know the whole data, what the quality of the parts are, the lume, difference in lume paint, where the parts are from etc. a lume shot does not indicate how long the lume lasts either, lume could be superbright at first and fade quickly. This would be nice data to have, of course I am interested at least in regards to some parts but not to all, that's why I asked.
> 
> Some people don't care or are not interested, in fact I have seen some people even put hands without lume on a Seiko diver... well, that's their taste and preference. I would not do it myself but each one does what he likes or prefers.
> 
> This is not really a proper thread for that maybe, since one just posts his projects and that's it. When I had more time I would post single threads of my projects with all the details. Nowdays I don't have the kind of time and did not even post my last few projects...


Agreed that this is not the right thread to further discuss this. Yes, to each his own indeed.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

wurscht said:


> Great mod! And the most important question: where did you get that cool (SKX) 007 second hand? I would love this also on my SKX007


Thanks! The second hand was the inspiration for the whole mod. I had it before I even had the watch (didn't want to mod my J model), but knew it needed to live on an SKX007. 
I ordered some "homage" watches off of the internet to wear around my house to help decide which of the real ones I wanted to buy. It was advertised as a sterile dial, but when it came it was branded. I used that opportunity to learn how to take apart a watch and destroy a date mechanism, but scavenged the seconds hand and just kinda hoped it would fit and what do you know!
I don't know of anywhere to just buy the hand unfortunately.
Also, the seatbelt NATO it came on is surprisingly good FYI.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Stargate Turtle


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

cezwho said:


> Agreed that this is not the right thread to further discuss this. Yes, to each his own indeed.


actually i think many might find it obnoxious to post an entire thread for a bunch of individual mods. this is the *mod thread*.... of course you can discuss your mods and mod parts on this thread, what else would it be for?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

(SNKL "mod" was more the result of taking it's stock parts away for other mods, rather than intentionally changing it =)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> I agree.
> Some people like to start an entire thread just to show off a mod, and nothing else.
> Nothing to justify that.
> 
> ...


The reality is the core group of us all know where these parts come from. Understand when people are new and interested they might ask "dumb" questions. This is a forum for people to learn and share. We post here to show off our mods and check out other peoples ideas. It's fun, it's not a competition, and no one gets a trophy. Unless there is an awards banquet and I didn't get invited, in that case I feel silly now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

dino8791 said:


> The reality is the core group of us all know where these parts come from. Understand when people are new and interested they might ask "dumb" questions. This is a forum for people to learn and share. We post here to show off our mods and check out other peoples ideas. It's fun, it's not a competition, and no one gets a trophy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everyone gets a trophy. How nice it is depends on your modding prowess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Messing around with my Skx013 this morning ...


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



dino8791 said:


> The reality is the core group of us all know where these parts come from. Understand when people are new and interested they might ask "dumb" questions. This is a forum for people to learn and share. We post here to show off our mods and check out other peoples ideas. It's fun, it's not a competition, and no one gets a trophy. Unless there is an awards banquet and I didn't get invited, in that case I feel silly now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel awful. We would have invited you to the banquet - but, well, y'know?

Promise you'll be invited next time!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

I have a question for those of you with DLW sloped bezel inserts on your SKX's. What crystal would you recommend? I am looking for one that is flush and continues the angle of the insert. Unfortunately, DLW is sold out of the one I want, so I am exploring other options. Thanks in advance and pictures would be nice too!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Wrong thread, sorry


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Dub Rubb said:


> I have a question for those of you with DLW sloped bezel inserts on your SKX's. What crystal would you recommend? I am looking for one that is flush and continues the angle of the insert. Unfortunately, DLW is sold out of the one I want, so I am exploring other options. Thanks in advance and pictures would be nice too!
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Ct037cis from Crystaltimes. Plenty of pics on his product page. They actually fit the DLW sloped inserts better than DLW's own crystals.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

humphrj said:


> Ct037cis from Crystaltimes. Plenty of pics on his product page. They actually fit the DLW sloped inserts better than DLW's own crystals.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks, this is exactly the info I was looking for. Now all that's left is to decide on AR color (and buy a crystal press lol.)

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Mission: "Supercharged Rat Look"

After first setup ....








I decided, to go further to improve....because the lumen its is not sufficient, quiet far not enough b-)

Took a original dial and re-lumed it, also the hands ....to pimp it to "old style"

















ok... looks promising









charging









Mission solved


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

"Save The Ocean" Solar Tuna SNE518

Stainless steel shroud
Silver crown
Single light dome sapphire with blue a/r
Oyster bracelet with wet suit extension


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

DocTone said:


> Mission: "Supercharged Rat Look"
> 
> After first setup ....
> View attachment 13670629
> ...


That's f***** awesome, how or what did you do with the case.

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ady1989 (Jan 19, 2009)

I got a signed crown (Sarb style) and a double domed crystal coming for it. I absolutely LOVE this watch on my wrist! The shiny ceramic lumed bezel makes it.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Looks great, which bracelet did you get?


ady1989 said:


> I got a signed crown (Sarb style) and a double domed crystal coming for it. I absolutely LOVE this watch on my wrist! The shiny ceramic lumed bezel makes it.


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ady1989 (Jan 19, 2009)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Looks great, which bracelet did you get?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


I am not sure who makes it exactly, I bought another SKX a while back that had it on. Looks pretty similar to a Strapcode but it has no actual markings. It's well constructed though so I'm pretty sure it's not some China knockoff but who knows!


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

After 20+ yrs of grinding away... the original movement finaly ground to a stop several weeks ago. 

$20 bucks and 30 minutes of intense concentration, sweating, and some swearing, ..... movement swap brought her back to life. 

After the initial joy of proof of life...the thought that I probably should have gone ahead and relumed the hands while they were off dial crossed my mind. Ohhhh well. 

Fun project coming from a guy with a room temperature IQ. Best $20 I have spent in a while.


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Failed to add the photos,,,duh..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

Room temperature IQ, Haha I like that



Derkdiggler said:


> After 20+ yrs of grinding away... the original movement finaly ground to a stop several weeks ago.
> 
> $20 bucks and 30 minutes of intense concentration, sweating, and some swearing, ..... movement swap brought her back to life.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My 6309-7040 Mod 6105


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Celcius or Farenhiet?


Derkdiggler said:


> Failed to add the photos,,,duh..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


That looks awesome! May I ask where did you source that dial and hands?


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Ok the mod bug has bit me. This is same watch from my last post with the dial and hands I ordered. Removing the dial and hands from the watch had me very nervous but I did it! I saw this dial and hands for sale and HAD to have them. The hands are my absolute favorite style of all time. Lume on hands and dial is kind of lousy compared to original Seiko parts but I can live with it as it still works. Parts are from DLW. Quick nasty pictures I will take some more when I get some sleep. I stayed up way too late when I saw dial and hands came in mail. I usually go to bed hours ago (work late late shift!)


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

I can't remember if I have posted this one, but it's in my wrist today. It was a 6309 redial I got for free because it arrived significantly not as described, OFrei acrylic, [email protected] dial, Invicta hands, and a copic marker. Probably $15 in it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ady1989 (Jan 19, 2009)

Bead blasted 1st gen Monster done by myself. It was too beat up and scratched before, now it looks new!


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

ady1989 said:


> Bead blasted 1st gen Monster done by myself. It was too beat up and scratched before, now it looks new!


Nice!


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

I’m going to ask this here in the Seiko mod thread because I don’t know where to turn..... I have an original 7002-7039 (unopened, running, from original owner). It has a black bezel on it. I would like to find an original -7039 Pepsi bezel (not an SKX refit) to put on it. I guess this would be an “original” mod. Problem is I’m having a hard time locating one. Figured this may be the best place to ask for help in finding one. I will post a pic of the “mod” when it’s been changed! Thanks, everyone.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

While I’m here.... this is a modded 7002 that I picked up on fleabay earlier this week. I knew ahead of time that the caseback and dial don’t match, and that the dial is an aftermarket replacement. The person that did the work did a great job with dial and chapter ring alignment as well as a possible service to the movement. Incredibly accurate over the last 24 hrs. And I didn’t pay an arm and leg for it. Nice watch to wear every day and not be concerned about damaging a true vintage piece.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Interview test for chapter ring installation job - "See anything wrong?"


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

cayabo said:


> Interview test for chapter ring installation job - "See anything wrong?"
> 
> View attachment 13675969
> View attachment 13675971


On 1st pic 4 and 5 die switched right side of 6 die. Don't see need for 2nd pic.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

See? It's that easy.


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

hey guys - quick one....will SKX dials fit on 7002s? Some cursory Dagazing tells me that the diameter is the same, and clipping the feet is fine, I am mostly worried about the date window. Will it line up?


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

SKX mod.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

In this mods thread we should state the parts we used and the source, not just a picture.

Sometimes I see some nice job and I'm curious why some other time I see the same mod (done with similar parts) not working.o|

Many suppliers have the same item made with little small diversities, ie a double dome made by yobokies is different from a double dome made by Crystalltime, a bezel insert made by Dagaz is different to the same style made by LCB, a coin bezel made by OSC is different from the Murphy's.

Why we have to ask many times "what you used" and may be we think about a bezel but is actually the sapphire making the difference?

I usually state all details of my mods and will appreciate who will do the same; *please describe your watches!*
Tks, Lee


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

LeeMorgan said:


> In this mods thread we should *state the parts we used and the source*, not just a picture.
> 
> I usually state all details of my mods and will appreciate who will do the same; *please describe your watches!*
> Tks, Lee


^ +1,000 !!!

PS:

Fellow modders,
Please.... by all means show off, but really SHARE (as much info as possible) if you''re gonna post at all. 
Don't be coy and niggardly. 
There are a million great looking watches out there already.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

there have been posts where someone stated exactly what they used, and someone STILL asks, because they couldn't be bothered to _read_ the post.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> there have been posts where someone stated exactly what they used, and someone STILL asks, because they couldn't be bothered to _read_ the post.


Sure but that's no reason not to post the info.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## Sho92 (Sep 8, 2018)

Here's my first mod and I couldn't be happier with how it came out. The serial starts with a 4, so I assume it's from 2004. I bought a beat up 007 off ebay and went to work. I did all the work myself after reading some threads here and watching some videos. The dial has some natural age to it which I really like(hoping for more over time!), but the lume is definitely weak. I don't really have much need for night viewing, so it doesn't bother me too much.

I've enjoyed the modding and the outcome so much, I'm not collecting parts for my next build!

007 case and original dial
NH36 from watchpartsdepot
7s26 day wheel swapped
Sub bezel, ceramic insert and hands from DLW. I reused the original seconds hand because I prefer how it looks.
Signed crown and crystal with blue A/R specially for sloped inserts, from Crystaltimes
Strapcode Super Oyster


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

eBay purchase that has been turbo'd to NH35, Doxa'd, recrowned, recrystal'd to domed sapphire AR and I added the strapcode bracelet.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Mod parts on skx007 base watch
Dial : seiko SRPC25
Hour&minute hand : raffletime
Second hand : yobokies
Silver chapter ring : yobokies
Bezel : murphy coin edge
Insert : ebay (can't remember seller)
Crystal: dagaz super dome sapphire
Signed crown : crystaltime


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Base watch :seiko skx007
Mod parts
Dial & hands set : seiko SRPC49
Chapter ring : dagaz
Bezel : murphy coin edge 
Insert : DLW ceramic insert
Crystal: crystaltime double dome 
Signed crown : crystaltime black S


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

nat007 said:


> Mod parts on skx007 base watch
> Dial : seiko SRPC25
> Hour&minute hand : raffletime
> Second hand : yobokies
> ...


Very cool Mod. I'm also collecting parts for a mod with this dial and bezel insert. The 38mm ceramic insert can be found on ebay for around 13 USD.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Terry Lennox said:


> Sure but that's no reason not to post the info.


I'm not saying to avoid posting the info, i'm just saying even if you do people still are going to ask anyway =)


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

cezwho said:


> View attachment 13680995


What bezel is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

ChiefJr said:


> What bezel is this?


It's the default insert for this piece - SRP789


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

cezwho said:


> View attachment 13680995


Beautiful work! Everything came together really well!



Sho92 said:


> View attachment 13681465


Congrats on the first mod! The DLW bezel is a more subtle sub style and I dig it. Not to nitpick, but is your minute hand installed upside down?


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

My least modded pair:







SKX031 with all silver seconds hand from a Sea Urchin
SKX171 with SKX007 bezel and DLW lumed ceramic insert


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

ChiefJr said:


> What bezel is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are asking about the bezel, I think it's from One Second Closer. The model is Revenge or something iirc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

I had posted this one before. However, since then it got a new bezel.









base watch: SKX007
chapter ring and bezel insert from Dagaz
bezel from Yobokies
hands from Motor City Watch Works
dial: from a Seiko Monster (not sure about the model).

The bracelet is a Seiko 300F1-BI. It came with a SKX009 I purchased from Creation Watches. As far as I know, that bracelet was made for the Sea Urchin. Hence, the fit was not perfect. The end links required some work to get rid of some small gaps.


----------



## deckeda (Oct 14, 2018)

SNK361 and unknown sword handset from eBay, with the seconds hand end (where it attaches to the post) blacked out.

My first-ever watch modification, done to increase legibility ... I could rarely tell the time with the OEM handset due to glare.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Silver Turtle


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

That's a good look Tom! I like the hints of red on the dial and the seconds hand. I didn't know that dial had a sunburst finish.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

ap614 said:


> Beautiful work! Everything came together really well!


Thank you! This was my 'left over parts' mod.



tennesseean_87 said:


> If you are asking about the bezel, I think it's from One Second Closer. The model is Revenge or something iirc.


oh yeah! he's asking for the bezel, not the insert. yes, it's from OSC - Revenge One. Originally polished and had it sandblasted together with the case.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

My skx173 with a hand swap, bezel insert and domed crystal.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

SKX007
CT037CIS Double dome sapphire
CT coin edge bezel
Turtle dial
DLW ceramic hornet insert
SRPB11 seconds hand


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

reddisc1 said:


> SKX007
> CT037CIS Double dome sapphire
> CT coin edge bezel
> Turtle dial
> ...


Fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

reddisc1 said:


> SKX007
> CT037CIS Double dome sapphire
> CT coin edge bezel
> Turtle dial
> ...


Really nice clean factory looking mod, awesome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

Skx007 4r36 movement









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

Skx013, Left-handed NH35 supercharge Mod with S-crown.









Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Jammybstard said:


> Skx013, Left-handed NH35 supercharge Mod with S-crown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting. I was wondering if the dial fits on the case just installing it upside down or if you had to remove the feet and tape it?


----------



## tigger6 (Nov 15, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I can't remember if I have posted this one, but it's in my wrist today. It was a 6309 redial I got for free because it arrived significantly not as described, OFrei acrylic, [email protected] dial, Invicta hands, and a copic marker. Probably $15 in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! What case is it? (I imagine not a 6309...)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

tigger6 said:


> That looks great! What case is it? (I imagine not a 6309...)


I'm not sure. The movement didn't fit right; the date was at 2:50, not 3:00. So I went with a no date dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Simple SKX173 mod -- bezel and insert.

Dagaz 12hr bezel insert.
OSC coin edge bezel with "cold steel" bead blasted finish.









































Real pleased with this new look and functionality. Except now I have to look for a strap with a red stripe. And it's still begging for a whole host of other mods...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Only a bracelet mod, but one of the more challenging mods to get the springbars to seat properly



Transformed it into a great watch


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

carlowus said:


> Thank you for posting. I was wondering if the dial fits on the case just installing it upside down or if you had to remove the feet and tape it?


Basically the dial is rotated 180 degrees, everything else stays the same.
The dial feet are 180 degrees symmetrical so it fits either way I.e crown at 4 or crown at 10 [the ETA 2824 will do the same thing BTW].
The problem is the date-wheel. as there is an odd number of teeth on the date wheel (31) the window will not line up with a number, it will be half way between the numbers. I tried in vain to find a source for a custom date wheel but it's just not a popular mod so I had to use a Dial with no date. I never set the date anyway so it's nice to have a clean dial.

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

mconlonx said:


> And it's still begging for a whole host of other mods...


 62MAS Hands would look awesome!

I like the strap, where is it from?

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Jammybstard said:


> 62MAS Hands would look awesome!
> 
> I like the strap, where is it from?


Eulit perlon 1pc strap off amazon. I like it well enough, but will probably revert back to Miltat Oyster style bracelet soon.


----------



## Untxizuria (May 11, 2018)

Quick explorer mod with NH35


----------



## peter2704 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi ,Which dial is this and where can I get one ,looks great


stph_dexter said:


> SRP777 cerakote in magpul green


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Jammybstard said:


> Basically the dial is rotated 180 degrees, everything else stays the same.
> The dial feet are 180 degrees symmetrical so it fits either way I.e crown at 4 or crown at 10 [the ETA 2824 will do the same thing BTW].
> The problem is the date-wheel. as there is an odd number of teeth on the date wheel (31) the window will not line up with a number, it will be half way between the numbers. I tried in vain to find a source for a custom date wheel but it's just not a popular mod so I had to use a Dial with no date. I never set the date anyway so it's nice to have a clean dial.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


Thank you very much for the data. I appreciate it. I understand also about the date window. Definitely good to know.


----------



## ocN55 (Aug 29, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13689573
> 
> 
> View attachment 13689577


Awesome mods! Love the Kanji date on those btw. What's the reference?


----------



## ady1989 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just finished the ultimate 007 mod, in my opinion. Lumed ceramic bezel insert, matte gold bezel, double domed sapphire crystal, OEM Seiko signed (S) crown, super engineer bracelet. Dial and hands were left stock just because the modded lume really sucks and I can't stand a watch with poor lume - plus I like the factory look there. It turned out really good I think, especially for my first crystal swap. I had a bit of trouble with the gasket and finished doing some basic water testing. While not a true pressure test, I had it in a container with lukewarm water for 2 hours and I slammed it and dropped it underwater for a bit. Warmed up the case and then cooled the crystal to look for any condensation. There was absolutely none so I'm fairly confident I could take it swimming at least. I think any microscopic amount of water would have condensed on the crystal and I'd see some evidence.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ocN55 said:


> Awesome mods! Love the Kanji date on those btw. What's the reference?


thanks! SNXS77, with the second hand from an SNKL45, and the kanji from ebay. two simple mods and it looks like a JDM watch from the 70's =)


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

reddisc1 said:


> SKX007
> CT037CIS Double dome sapphire
> CT coin edge bezel
> Turtle dial
> ...


Where did you get the SRPB11 seconds hand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Finally finished my turtle mods... For now.

-Crystal Times high domed "top hat" sapphire crystal
-Crystal Times matte black pvd coin edge bezel
-DLW dual time bezel (wish I would have gotten lumed but there is always next time) 
-The Watch Steward raw denim strap

On to the photo!


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

ChiefJr said:


> Where did you get the SRPB11 seconds hand?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch Parts Plaza had it in stock


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

I've just purchased an SSA329, 6119 6020T day/date dial and an NH36 for this mod. A modern interpretation. Both the 6119 and NH36 are 28mm movements.

You think I'll need a chapter ring? And will the day/date window line up? Please give
me your thoughts.

And please no 'just buy a Pogue' - I have four!


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

Mm300 dial and hands on a nethuns 500 case & bezel

blue rubber strap from bonetto


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

7002 dawn grey.
Dagaz dial and chapter ring
OSC insert
Crystaltime coin edge bezel
Seiko tuna hands


----------



## volthause (Oct 4, 2018)

I was going for a 'distressed' vibe.
All parts from Dagaz because I'm lazy and need 1 stop shopping. lol.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

deckeda said:


> SNK361 and unknown sword handset from eBay, with the seconds hand end (where it attaches to the post) blacked out.
> 
> My first-ever watch modification, done to increase legibility ... I could rarely tell the time with the OEM handset due to glare.


Is that how you got in the habit of wearing two watches on the same arm?

Looks nice.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Only a bracelet mod, but one of the more challenging mods to get the springbars to seat properly
> 
> 
> 
> Transformed it into a great watch


Looks great! What bracelet is it?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Che bello!
Could look good with a yellow... shirt or jacket or or something. ;-)



Sprint Veloce said:


>


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Bead blasted SKX w/ Dagaz big # dial, SNZG H/M hands, SKX seconds hand (minus lume, not intentional but I ran with it), Crystaltimes black bezel and crown, NH movement upgrade w/ black date wheel, DLW flat bezel insert, Dr. Seikostain chapter ring and sapphire w/ blue AR.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Without the glare









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## time_on_our_hands_ (Jan 29, 2016)

Some stunning examples on here. My first proper seiko mod is in transit from the builder. My next one will be DIY. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

"Parrot"
SKX09
Dagaz Racing Green
Voila!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pbnyc (Dec 10, 2017)

Noob, I do like the red sweep hand on the SNXS77 mod. Thinking of doing the same, although probably I'll buy a second hand from Esslinger, assuming theirs fit, which I imagine they do, rather than look for a watch to cannibalize. Plus a sapphire crystal. That would be a simple enough mod I think a local watchmaker would be willing to do it for me.


----------



## pbnyc (Dec 10, 2017)

How do I knock off a Milgauss? Would This Be So Wrong?


----------



## pbnyc (Dec 10, 2017)

-


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Latest creation: SNK809 Nic Cage Edition




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

pbnyc said:


> How do I knock off a Milgauss? Would This Be So Wrong?
> View attachment 13706433


Not too hard actually.

Here are a couple...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Planet Monsterturtle


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Latest creation: SNK809 Nic Cage Edition


...









I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

carlowus said:


> Not too hard actually.
> 
> Here are a couple...


Really nice.... What is that watch on the nato strap

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

jagv428 said:


> Really nice.... What is that watch on the nato strap
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thank you and actually this is an old project, here is the original post:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/seiko-blue-folgore-812664.html

"The watch is a model from Seiko, SARZ005. The dial is from a long discontinued Seiko model the Blue BFS - SNKF05. The dial is dark metallic blue and actually very nice. The hour and minute hands are from the base watch while the second hand is from Yobokies. Folgore means Lightening in Italian so the name is after the shape of the seconds hand."


----------



## pbnyc (Dec 10, 2017)

carlowus said:


> Not too hard actually.
> 
> Here are a couple...


So, I could get an orange lightning bolt sweep second hand. An SNK with a blue dial resembling the milgauss is no problem. A sapphire crystal with green tint I think is obtainable. The only snag is replicating the milgauss's orange chapter ring.


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*



pbnyc said:


> How do I knock off a Milgauss? Would This Be So Wrong?
> View attachment 13706433





pbnyc said:


> So, I could get an orange lightning bolt sweep second hand. An SNK with a blue dial resembling the milgauss is no problem. A sapphire crystal with green tint I think is obtainable. The only snag is replicating the milgauss's orange chapter ring.


I'd check AJuiceT for dial and hands.










Here is the dial with different hands.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

SKX w/ SRPC23 dial, NH upgrade w/ black kanji day/date, dlw flat ceramic bezel insert, dr. Seikostain sapphire









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbnyc (Dec 10, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

-


----------



## pbnyc (Dec 10, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



tennesseean_87 said:


> I'd check AJuiceT for dial and hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. So someone had this idea before me. I'm glad to know that dial is available. Thanks for this lead.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

CGee said:


> View attachment 13708841


What hands are those? Always on the lookout for a good baton handset. Cheers.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

My SRP777 with a double dome crystal, SBDC029 hands and uncle Seiko Strap.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ACD (Nov 13, 2018)

reddisc1 said:


> SKX007
> CT037CIS Double dome sapphire
> CT coin edge bezel
> Turtle dial
> ...


Wow. You really got this one right! Most mods are either overdone or have details that appeal only to the owner. This one looks fantastic. Congrats!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

My latest:








• Refinished SKX case and case back
• Yobokies 6309 bezel insert (big lume pip)
• Yobokies Tuna style SKX bezel with front face polished
• Aftermarket double dome mineral glass with blue AR
• OEM SKX hands
• SRP777 dial
• NH36 movement with Roman day dial

With its inspiration, my SRPC35 with blue AR coated double dome sapphire:


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

ACD said:


> Wow. You really got this one right! Most mods are either overdone or have details that appeal only to the owner. This one looks fantastic. Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you, I really appreciate it. I've worn it for two weeks straight, it's at -0,6 seconds average per day!


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

dino8791 said:


> SKX w/ SRPC23 dial, NH upgrade w/ black kanji day/date, dlw flat ceramic bezel insert, dr. Seikostain sapphire


Cool mod and description! Can you pls share a side shot, I'm wondering how the sapphire looks with the flat insert. Is it the one with clear anti-reflective?
Thx!


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Skx007 modded


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*



wurscht said:


> Cool mod and description! Can you pls share a side shot, I'm wondering how the sapphire looks with the flat insert. Is it the one with clear anti-reflective?
> Thx!


Red AR. I've used sloped ceramic bezel inserts with these sapphires too. Works either way, but I think I prefer the flat.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbnyc (Dec 10, 2017)

CGee said:


> View attachment 13708841


I like this. You gave one of the dive style watches a more formal look. Dial from a different Seiko 5, hands and bezel aftermarket?


----------



## ACD (Nov 13, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> Without the glare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a 0 to 10 scale, you watch deserves a 14! It has everything I like in a watch in this style. Congrats

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

ACD said:


> In a 0 to 10 scale, you watch deserves a 14! It has everything I like in a watch in this style. Congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the awesome compliment!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks for the fast reply about the crystal.

... I like the "Pilot" Mod too.


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

SRP775 Modded


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

Very Nice! Any chance you can post a few profile pics?



ap614 said:


> My latest:
> View attachment 13712047
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Is bezel lumed?


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Re-modded my previous SKX. Damien of DLW was awesome in addressing the discrepancy with my bezel insert. It was inconclusive as to why but my observation suggested that mine was engraved slightly off center, causing the marks to shift when the 60 min triangle was mounted on center with the 12 o'clock marker. He requested I destroy the insert and refunded me in full.

I ordered an insert, bezel and sapphire from Namoki and am very pleased with the final result:








The bezel and dial are in perfect alignment now:








So this is the revised build breakdown:
• Refinished SKX case
• Namoki SMP style ceramic bezel insert
• Namoki polished coin edge bezel
• Namoki double dome sapphire with blue AR
• CrystalTimes brushed stainless steel chapter ring
• SNZH silver hand set
• Black SARB dial
• NH35 movement w/ 7S26 movement spacer
• DLW polished silver S-Crown w/ NH35/6 stem
• Refinished Seiko 5 display back w/ 27mm*1.5mm sapphire

I'd never ordered from Namoki before so I'm pleased to report I had a good first experience. Items were packed safely in a screw down plastic container that ensured no damage came to any of them. Insert came with adhesive pre-mounted and the bezel came with a gasket for perfect fit.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

MeWatchYou said:


> Very Nice! Any chance you can post a few profile pics?


Thank you kindly! I hope I captured what you're interested in seeing!

































I got a bit carried away!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Ap614 - I don't believe I've heard of Namoki before. Is there a website?

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Ap614 - I don't believe I've heard of Namoki before. Is there a website?


https://www.namokimods.com/

I hadn't heard of them either, I stumbled upon the site in search of a replacement ceramic insert and took a chance. Glad I did!


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Fossilbones said:


> Nice! Is bezel lumed?


It's an OEM bezel for a SARB061. Only the pip is lumed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

"Parrot" final version on NATO.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*

Installed Uncle Seiko bracelet (bead blasted w/ case) on "Pilot Mod"








Dr. Seikostain blue and red AR








Dagaz and Seiko lume









Full specs for both are in recent posts


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Again, this one has been posted before. However, it got some changes since then.









base watch: SKX007
dial, chapter ring, hands and bezel insert: Dagaz
bezel: One Second Closer


----------



## JohnLan (Dec 15, 2018)

Seiko SNK809k Bullitt mod
Yes, it's been done before.
But it's my first effort and took me 1 hour.

As I was expecting failure, I am so pleased.

Pics to come when the site allows me!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

This one has definitely been posted before, and there have been no changes. I just still really like it (even if it now belongs to her!)

Mod by @rbesass


----------



## Toni Crouton (Dec 5, 2015)

Great thread.
My modded FOIS / first Omega in space Speedmaster.
Hesalite instead of the saphire and changed the seconds hand.

Cheers from Germany
Daniel / @daniels_watches









Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnLan (Dec 15, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Polished, new dial . Very nice


----------



## JohnLan (Dec 15, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Seiko SNK809K Bullitt mod

Finally...

New dial
Double dome sapphire crystal

By the way.. it keeps very accurate time and has done straight from the box. 5 seconds a day. Only thing is power reserve could be better.
Why buy another automatic watch?


----------



## mrbrianchu (Dec 18, 2015)

Modded SKX - Trekking in Oman!
- LCBI 12 hour bezel
- SKX171 dial
- Nato strap for extra safety and comfort

Insta: @AlchemyWatches for more mods!


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

SRP779 - a work in progress. I'm not sure I like the red seconds, but I'm leaving it until I can decide.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Seiko 6309 836

This is the A version, it also came in gold and silver dial with matching rehaut.

I purchased this piece from eBay, with sub par pics but it was listed as running....which in this case meant the second hand moved. I was unfamiliar with this model and the thing that drew me in was what looked like a knurled bezel which I don't think I've ever seen on a vintage Seiko. I paid more than I wanted to for it and needless to say I was sadly disappointed when it arrived.

The first thing I noticed was how the crystal was really foggy.....the second thing was that the crown spun freely, like you could blow on it and it would spin and of course the bezel was frozen with the insert faded and chewed up all around the 12 o'clock area. I opened it up and the flattened caseback was hard as plastic, I gently knudged the gasket and basically snapped into 5 pieces. I continued on and removed the stem to find no stem gasket which is why it spun so freely. The movement didn't look too bad with minor corrosion on rotor and upper plates but I did notice the hairsping adjusted past the plus mark, not a good sign.

I got the movement out and grabbed magnification loupe....ouch!....Bubbly paint on dial, green corrosion all around Seiko nameplate, the 5 shield, and most of the indices also dial lume was black. Hands were OK but lume was moldy and had expanded past border of the hands. There was also rust along bottom edge from 4 to 6 o'clock.

My guess is that the movement had been replaced at some point due to water ingress because it had a black day/date wheel and my research after the fact had shown that this model had white day/date wheel. I moved on to address the fog under the crystal and to my surprise after cleaning the inside multiple times using various methods it stayed foggy. I took out the loop and and figured out that fog was actually a haze on the outside due to micro scratches on the outside of the crystal...almost how beach glass gets but with fine scratches. At least it came with the original bracelet which was very comfortable but a bit thin. At this point I thought it was going in the parts bin, and was upset that I had just overpaid for a complete basket case.

Then I took a look at the case...it was crusty but the lines looked good and that knurled bezel was in pretty good shape. I cleaned it up and was happy to find that the factory bushed and polished finish was mostly intact! In fact I thought OK I can work with this and started in on the restoration. I cleaned up the dial and hands but ultimately they were just too far gone to be usable...I don't mind a bit of wabi but this was too much rust and crust for my taste. I really wanted to keep it looking as original as possible so I went back to eBay for some parts.

I went for a SNZH dial since it was similar in style to original and scored one for $12. The skinny pencil style hands were unobtainium so I went with a set of SNZG hands I had left over from a previous mod, they are pretty close in style but wider and on the plus side they were free. I sourced a good running movement from a ugly 6309 with cracked crystal for $15, sweet. I also found an aftermarket bezel insert of good quality.

I now focused on the crystal as I awaited parts. I went with a wet sanding method on a flat surface using various grades of sandpaper starting with 600 grit and ending with 2000grit. The final polish was with cerium oxide. I spent an entire day polishing crystal and actually had to do it twice as I wasn't happy with the first results due to deeper gouges in the crystal at 6 and 9 o'clock that were still prominent. After the second session of polishing it was much, much better. You can still find imperfections using magnification but looks great to the naked eye. The case was easy, just a light hand polish to the shiny sides and removal of years of scum to topside and bezel. Oh and bezel gasket was toast as well.

The caseback and bezel gasket were easy enough to source with some research but I was unable to source a part ID # for this model of stem gasket. I ended up digging into my parts bin and finally found a proper fitting stem gasket after trying about a dozen different ones.

Before all the parts came in I put the watch back together and wore it for few weeks only taking it off when I knew I was going to be anywhere near water. It would lose more than 6 minutes a day and that was with the hairsping maxed out past the plus sign! I would begrudgingly adjust it multiple times throughout the day or whenever I noticed it was off.

It was a shame that I couldn't keep it original, as really liked the dial and hands so I tried to use original Seiko parts looking as close to original as I could find to stay true to their design.

As I wore it the lines of the case and the shape really grew on me. Also the size and weight was perfect for me 38.8mm. 41.8mm with crown and 44mm lug to lug. It wears a little larger than it is which was good since I usually wear divers around 44mm. I came to really enjoy wearing it and the way the light plays on the case beveled edges.

Once all the parts came in I started putting it all together and came to realize that mixing old and new parts that are not meant to go together is not an easy task. The biggest problem was that the 5 shield on the new dial is either more raised or the hands were thicker and would constantly get stuck on it. Centering dial perfectly was tough as I had to remove dial feet, I've done this before without issue before on other mods but this one was tricky. I think the plastic movement spacer had shrunk ever so slightly over the past 37 years because it was able to rotate about half a mm. either way creating pressure on the stem I didn't want. Luckily after a day of frustration I was able to get everything dialed in, solid and tight.

I actually enjoy this model so much that I purchased another one, it's the white dial version it's case is not as nice as this one but in pretty good shape. Hands and dial are pretty rough so another good candidate to mod. I scored it for $22 so no disappointment in whatever arrives. Most of these for sale have been way over polished and the upper beveled edge is ground away.

This was by far the most involved modification I've done as I mod watches as a hobby and I'm just a novice with tools.

I know that I should've taken before pics but I rarely have the time to even work on watches as I have other hobbies (cars) and I'm married with a house full of kids and animals and I work long hours. I was able to get it done during some time off during Thanksgiving.

Moral of the story is be wary of buying a vintage watch with questionable pictures and modifying vintage watches is an entirely different beast than modifying a newer model with drop in parts from Yobokies or Dagaz.

Here is what a nice original looks like, pic stolen off the web not mine









This one is mine, I put it on jubilee style bracelet I had that is a little thicker and has more presence than the original bracelet.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

@Slim724 That was quite a read, but it was entertaining. Your efforts and part selections really paid off. The SNZH dial really works as a modern take on the original. It came out looking fantastic!


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

ap614 said:


> @Slim724 That was quite a read, but it was entertaining. Your efforts and part selections really paid off. The SNZH dial really works as a modern take on the original. It came out looking fantastic!


Thanks! Longest post I've ever written, if anything it'll make for a decent bathroom read.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Slim724 said:


> Thanks! Longest post I've ever written, if anything it'll make for a decent bathroom read.


Where is that Jubilee style bracelet from? Cheers.


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

Slim724 said:


> Thanks! Longest post I've ever written, if anything it'll make for a decent bathroom read.


 Nice work, and very subtle.


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

Terry Lennox said:


> Where is that Jubilee style bracelet from? Cheers.


It came off a 90's Timex analog-digital, I'm not sure if it's a even Timex as it is unbranded. It has a durable almost titanium like satin finish and flares at lug ends to match the width of the case perfectly, I got lucky remembering I even had it.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

duplicated


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

my incoming before Santa takes his holidays


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

A composite photo >>









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## littlequill (Jul 8, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*









Crystal times coin bezel, chapter ring and sapphire crystal
OSC bezel insert
Ajuicet white sub dial
DLW hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

A watch with some symbolism (fish, star) for the Christmas season. This dial probably has the most brilliant sunburst effect I've seen.

SNKL11
Raffles Time dial
DLW Polaris seconds hand


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Slim724 said:


> Seiko 6309 836
> 
> This is the A version, it also came in gold and silver dial with matching rehaut.
> 
> ...


I just want to say that I really enjoyed this read and I was on the edge of my seat waiting to see the pics! But I kept reading and man was it worth it! I am relatively new to the watch world, but the shape of this case and the angles to it are something else! I can see why you went all in with it. Very good info. Just when I thought 14 seikos might be enough, you do this to me! Great looking watch and I really enjoyed the write up. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kylel (Dec 18, 2018)

Hello! I was hoping to get an opinion on this mod. It is an alpha explorer with a seiko SKX bezel on it lol.


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

ap614 said:


> Thank you kindly! I hope I captured what you're interested in seeing!
> 
> View attachment 13722335
> 
> ...


ap614 Thank you for the pics. I was hoping to see the crystal and bezel better and these pics helped out a lot.
How do you like the crystal. I was thinking about getting a mineral crystal for a project. Could you leave a link
to the one you purchased please. Thank you again!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko 5 with Dagaz Bund dial


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

MeWatchYou said:


> ap614 Thank you for the pics. I was hoping to see the crystal and bezel better and these pics helped out a lot.
> How do you like the crystal. I was thinking about getting a mineral crystal for a project. Could you leave a link
> to the one you purchased please. Thank you again!


Glad I could help! I purchased the crystal from the seller outletgoods on Ebay. Search for "SKX007 double dome mineral crystal" and you should find it. I also purchased the double dome with no AR coating for my SKX007J and am happy with it. The profile of the crystal matches best with the OEM insert which has that slight concave but still sits well with the flat insert as you can see. There is something called a "clear diama coating" on these crystals and I'm sure it's some sort of added scratch resistance layer. I haven't tested it nor do I intend to any time soon, but it's something that is inclusive with their product.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

ap614 said:


> Glad I could help! I purchased the crystal from the seller outletgoods on Ebay. Search for "SKX007 double dome mineral crystal" and you should find it. I also purchased the double dome with no AR coating for my SKX007J and am happy with it. The profile of the crystal matches best with the OEM insert which has that slight concave but still sits well with the flat insert as you can see. There is something called a "clear diama coating" on these crystals and I'm sure it's some sort of added scratch resistance layer. I haven't tested it nor do I intend to any time soon, but it's something that is inclusive with their product.


Yes I saw those yesterday and thought maybe this was the crystal you used. Thank you for the conformation.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

SKX Save the Ocean

Still in transit (now in north Italy Post office; will receive by the 25th?:roll

SKXxxx case from Gatsuk TST'd by TheTigerUK

Fresh 7s26 mov
New gaskets all around 
Skx009 Chapter Ring
Save the Ocean Turtle dial
Tuna style H/M hands from Yobokies
Skx171 genuine silver/black second hands
Inward bent 007 bezel insert
Old school double dome (with distortion) sapphire, local supplier
Dragon shroud big crown (with correct gasket)
Custom caseback

Stainless Steel bracelet (with diver extension) or SBBN0XX rubber, to be decided ;-)


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

LeeMorgan said:


> SKX Save the Ocean
> 
> Still in transit (now in north Italy Post office; will receive by the 25th?:roll
> 
> ...


Awesome build.... More pics please

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

San Martin Tuna with sumo dial. I really like the shark caseback.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## tikkathree (Oct 11, 2014)

Sumo with non-Seiko white dial, purple ar dd crystal, brushed chapter ring and green & white insert.
Still to do: bracelet and possibly a green highlight on the second hand.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

zinglles said:


> San Martin Tuna with sumo dial. I really like the shark caseback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I have been thinking about doing the same thing with my Sumo. That really looks nice. Enjoy!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Sumo with Dagaz Bund dial and military hands


----------



## tikkathree (Oct 11, 2014)

SnowSumo now with Strapcode Super Engineer IIhttps://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5c1cfd965261e/20181221_142528.mp4

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tikkathree (Oct 11, 2014)

carlowus said:


> Sumo with Dagaz Bund dial and military hands


And coming my way! Woohoo!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

SKX009 in Tudor Pelagos style, I call it the "Seilagos"... It's got a really large mods list, such as full relumed "Chromalight" style hands, ceramic bezel insert and SKX399 dial, black roman day wheel, 4R35 movement, laminated sapphire to mineral glass (5.5mm thick!), dr. Seikostain coin edge bezel, glass pearl blasted case, bezel, bracelet and bezel insert, painted floating snowflake hands set, SBDC039 and 6309 laminated and painted chapter ring, modified end links to fit the SKX case (originally a Corgeut Black Bay homage bracelet)

The case was wet pressure tested to 30 bar, and held up! The movement was serviced, regulated and lubed with Moebius synthetic lubricants, making it run within 3 s/d, the bracelet was teflon coated for smoothness and a bit more scratch resistance.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

since there doesn't seem to be a _modding_ thread specifically for "parts/methods discussion":

i feel like i'm pretty close to finally taking a dive into actual modding for myself... i've been planning a coin-bezel install on my 775. initially i felt i would just contact my local modder as i have been doing and have him do it. but the ability to do it myself in an hour (or really, much much less, at least once the parts/tools are all gathered) is enticing. once i get a bezel removal tool, remove the bezel, ok. should take _seconds_ with the tool.

after _that_, my main question of this post: how hard is it to remove the 775 bezel insert fully intact, to re-install into the new coin bezel? the one video i could find where the guy did it, he fastforwarded through it so you can't really see the process, but it looked like he bent the hell out of his insert; but he was just removing his and intended to use a ceramic insert anyway. i don't want to put a single bend or mark or flaw in it if i can help it. the one piece of research i could manage to muster up from google was to heat up the bezel in warm/hot water to soften the adhesive. then i would assume, work around the inside of the insert slowly and carefully with a very thin piece of plastic (i'm thinking of using a collar-stay from a dress shirt)? is this a fairly good guarantee to remove it without marking it? or are they a lot easier to bend than i think?

and then after that... i guess it's better to install the new bezel to the watch first, then put the insert in, in order to assure alignment? i'll have to order bezel adhesive rings...

i hope i'm answering my own questions i guess... anything i'm missing here?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

yikes double post


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Use this:
https://www.megekko.nl/product/0/62...e2teDDl8Zdem8eqY59cFI6Vl6-mKe0Z4aAhR7EALw_wcB

Put it in a plastic bag to let it soak in for about ten minutes and you'll be able to remove it without breaking a sweat, actually, it will probably fall out on its own.

Then to install, use this:
https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/25-m...pping&trgt=296904914040&device=c&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Brightling007 said:


> Use this:
> https://www.megekko.nl/product/0/62...e2teDDl8Zdem8eqY59cFI6Vl6-mKe0Z4aAhR7EALw_wcB
> 
> Put it in a plastic bag to let it soak in for about ten minutes and you'll be able to remove it without breaking a sweat, actually, it will probably fall out on its own.
> ...


hmmm, there's gotta be an equivalent i can buy or order locally. is it simply just "Goo Gone?" cause i have that already... as long as it wouldn't strip the surface it should work...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

It is mild enough to not dissolve anything other than adhesives, alcohol is even more aggressive. But it even dissolves those white duct tape remains that have gone to stone in the sun.


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

It's not here yet but I just bought this Samurai Padi Edition with AR coated domed sapphire crystal and LCBI.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

@timetellinnob
Once you have the bezel in your hand, take out the bezel gasket and let the bezel rinse for 5 min. in a hot cup of water (about 60°c) than do not get crazy, just put your left thumb nail in the angle between the insert and bezel, and.........
push while turning the bezel with your right hand.
Push with energy every 5 -7 mm and after a couple of bezel turn you will notice the insert start to detach.
The new turtle insert is a little inward bent, the worse you can do is to flat it but there's no problem to bent it again with the hands.
Be carefull, the lume pip may remain attached to the bezel, take care is so small.

Clean the bezel slot with a blade.

Put back the gasket (lubed, it will help the bezel to go back easily), put back the bezel on the case and use any brand *GEL *glue, the gel takes time to attach, so, you have time and chance to center the insert.

To obtain the best alignment immediately; turn gently clockwise the bezel till it stop, it will be in the right position to center the 30 on the insert with the minutes on the chapter ring and the indice at 6.

Long writing but max 2 minutes job, really easy, enjoy :-!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SRPA21K1 With Dagaz MM300 Hands. PO style LCBI insert


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

For the moment my configuration of Skx009j is as follows:
With:
- dagaz MM hands
- OSC double dome sapphire 
- crystaltimes chapter ring
- crystaltimes bezel
- crystaltimes S crown 
- ebay bezel insert
- nh35 engine 
- masternato strap

Merry Christmas to all by the way!!










Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> since there doesn't seem to be a _modding_ thread specifically for "parts/methods discussion":
> 
> i feel like i'm pretty close to finally taking a dive into actual modding for myself... i've been planning a coin-bezel install on my 775. initially i felt i would just contact my local modder as i have been doing and have him do it. but the ability to do it myself in an hour (or really, much much less, at least once the parts/tools are all gathered) is enticing. once i get a bezel removal tool, remove the bezel, ok. should take _seconds_ with the tool.
> 
> ...


Super easy......run to Michael's and get this to reattach the insert to the new bezel

https://www.michaels.com/beadalon-gs-hypo-cement/10332390.html

Then to pop the old bezel off

https://murphymanufacturing.com/seiko_tutorial.html


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My new SRPC Turtle ,


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas my fellow modders. I am really appreciative of everyone, all of the pictures, and best practices to become a modding addict. Be safe and enjoy your day!


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Skx013 with NH35, S crown from Crystaltimes, LCBI insert, sarb059 dial, Snzh55 minute and hour hand and OSC seconds hand


----------



## cbbr (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice! Where did you get the shroud?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## cbbr (Apr 13, 2010)

RussMurray said:


> May have posted this a long while ago. It's a TST mod based on the SKX009.
> 
> View attachment 13601919


Nice! Where did you get the shroud?


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

reddisc1 said:


> Skx013 with NH35, S crown from Crystaltimes, LCBI insert, sarb059 dial, Snzh55 minute and hour hand and OSC seconds hand
> View attachment 13747889
> View attachment 13747891
> View attachment 13747893
> View attachment 13747895


Very nice combination! Well thought out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

New Turtle Mod


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

double somehow


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i think the bezel replacement is a bust.... i can't get the bezel removal tool to remove the bezel; i align all 4 of the blades with the gap in the bezel, but as i tighten it, 1 or more of the blades tighten around the bezel, and doesn't actually go into the gap. i try to correct it, and it unbalances it at another blade; i figured the whole thing would 'self correct' as i tightened it, but it's not doing that. it's just not working.... 

extra frustrating because i was at work wishing nothing more than being home and working on this.... i get home and it doesn't even work. now i'm faced with having to pay for the damn mod, just like i intended to in the first place... i'll keep working on it, but i have a feeling it'll result in me damaging the watch in some unforseen way....


edit: ok, got the bezel off, not 100% as the thing intended, somehow, SOMEHOW, i've completely obliterated the click-ring. or at least, when the bezel came off, the click ring was hanging there in 2 pieces..... that makes no sense, so now i need a new click ring. and also obtained various scratches from the 'scratch free' blades. awesome. f$%#^# awesome, lol. (later turns out the bezel more or less hides these scratches, from what i can see so far)

edit again:

I went ahead and installed it with the "two-part" click ring... i looked at it and nothing seemed warped, just the really thin spots that divert up into the click-prongs and the rest of the main ring part had snapped. i laid them carefully into the channel, dripped some lube onto the surface, prayed..... and attached the bezel. it went on a little too easy, but it's on and after a few weirdly clicky/gritty spins, it seems to be attached properly and clicks pretty cleanly. looks badass...

the other part i have to deal with now, is removing that bezel insert. i tried letting it sit in warm water for 10 minutes but it didn't loosen it up in the least, but i don't think the water was nearly hot enough, but still can't get a fingernail under it. i may try to tinker with it a little further tonight, but i don't think i'll finish. guess that'll be tomorrow's installment. once that happens, pics.


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

my first attempt at modding from end-to-end... changed the bezel and insert, hands, dial, crystal and chapter ring on my own.
Fixing the hands on was a pain, glad i got it working in the end.
















Loving the versatility of the white dial. Thanks to Tom for supplying the beautiful dial!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

OHL said:


> my first attempt at modding from end-to-end... changed the bezel and insert, hands, dial, crystal and chapter ring on my own.
> Fixing the hands on was a pain, glad i got it working in the end.
> 
> View attachment 13750897
> ...


That's so ballin. I need to stop browsing before I try to make more mods than I can wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> i think the bezel replacement is a bust.... i can't get the bezel removal tool to remove the bezel; i align all 4 of the blades with the gap in the bezel, but as i tighten it, 1 or more of the blades tighten around the bezel, and doesn't actually go into the gap. i try to correct it, and it unbalances it at another blade; i figured the whole thing would 'self correct' as i tightened it, but it's not doing that. it's just not working....
> 
> extra frustrating because i was at work wishing nothing more than being home and working on this.... i get home and it doesn't even work. now i'm faced with having to pay for the damn mod, just like i intended to in the first place... i'll keep working on it, but i have a feeling it'll result in me damaging the watch in some unforseen way....
> 
> ...


Points again for Seiko, using a rubber O-ring instead of such a snap-in spring. The problem with those is it almost always shows play, if not then they are impossible to remove damage free, or either combination of those. I have the exact same tool and broken more stuff using that, than I did using a case knife. The thing is, there isn't always room to remove it at all corners at once, but almost always there is room to wiggle it out starting at one corner. Just be sure not to bend it. I always check under my stereo microscope to see if I can fork the spring out with a sharp needle or flatblade screwdriver, that helps a lot to not apply too much force and usually ensures no bending.

Some spring constructions actually allow replacing the spring with an O-ring, so I would always check that and do that if possible!


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> i think the bezel replacement is a bust.... i can't get the bezel removal tool to remove the bezel; i align all 4 of the blades with the gap in the bezel, but as i tighten it, 1 or more of the blades tighten around the bezel, and doesn't actually go into the gap. i try to correct it, and it unbalances it at another blade; i figured the whole thing would 'self correct' as i tightened it, but it's not doing that. it's just not working....
> 
> extra frustrating because i was at work wishing nothing more than being home and working on this.... i get home and it doesn't even work. now i'm faced with having to pay for the damn mod, just like i intended to in the first place... i'll keep working on it, but i have a feeling it'll result in me damaging the watch in some unforseen way....
> 
> ...


Great post. Sometimes things don't go as planned, but it looks like you figured it out. I've "messed" things up too. I use a case knife for the bezel, my only tip is to push it straight in and resist any urge to pry. I've removed the bezel insert with an exacto blade w/ out the handle, push the blade under the insert and work your way around. The click spring can be purchased on eBay for 15$. Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

OHL said:


> my first attempt at modding from end-to-end... changed the bezel and insert, hands, dial, crystal and chapter ring on my own.
> Fixing the hands on was a pain, glad i got it working in the end.
> 
> View attachment 13750897
> ...


Hey that's a great looking mod!! Glad the dial was useful - looks superb in your mod. A couple of continents into its life and the dial has found its final resting place

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostInIce (Mar 10, 2010)

Silver shroud screws changed from silver to blue and red via bluing.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Update, or, non-update: bezel put into.... fairly hot water... still can't get a fingernail or tiny tiny plastic toothpick under it. will have to up it to Goo-Gone.

Edit:

BOOM:









ok, so, the insert isn't glued in quite yet, i still have to get that. =) but it's ready to be, and hence, i can take a pic.

I had the Goo-Gone going, lol, i let it sit about 2-3 minutes before i got really paranoid that it was going to strip the paint, even though it's "not supposed to", so i grabbed it up and tried a couple times to get under it with the plastic pick. i didn't get it under there. so i got discouraged for a second and started rinsing the goo-gone off the bezel. put some soap on my fingers and started to soap the bezel to remove the goo-gone, and then tried my thumbnail. it actually squeezed under a little bit, so i worked it around until it was clear it was finally separating. took only another minute and it worked out. then i basically just removed the original adhesive in little bits. the pip wanted to come out with the original adhesive, so i've left a tiny bit of the original adhesive near the pip so it holds it on. I'm about ready to head to Michael's to look for that bead gel glue...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

bah, so the gluing didn't go great, but i guess i'm done. they didn't end up having the *exact* stuff and of course i trusted the person telling me it was the same thing, but it was basically super glue. so it bonded almost the second i placed it in, and it didn't land perfectly. i can still align it to the marks fine because the bezel is good and tight, but dammit. and then in one tiny place some glue squished up and my finger touched it, so i have this superglue pattern of a partial fingerprint over my 10-13 markers. Goo-Gone didn't fix that. will acetone do it, or will that threaten the paint?

i'll have pics later.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

That's why I never do anything straight away to the actual project, especially with products I haven't used before. I always mock something up first to try out the workings and effects...


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Slim724 said:


> Seiko Flightmaster SNA411 Mod
> 
> I bought my Seiko Flightmaster about 9 years ago and it had developed a thick nasty fog inside the crystal. I also always thought that this model would look a lot more legible with all white hands since the alarm, running seconds, hour and minute hands are silver/chromed and were really only legible to me at certain angles in the right light. Since I didn't wear it anymore due to the foggy crystal and I was going to be opening it up anyways I decided to proceed with the hands modification.
> 
> ...


Looks amazing. I know this was posted a long time ago, but since I have been eyeing one of these with the idea of putting on a sapphire, changing hands wouldn't be much extra. My question is this: what are the hand sizes, or where can they be found?


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

blakey said:


> View attachment 13753005


Fantastic, did you create the dial?


----------



## Slim724 (Jan 31, 2013)

didymus03 said:


> Looks amazing. I know this was posted a long time ago, but since I have been eyeing one of these with the idea of putting on a sapphire, changing hands wouldn't be much extra. My question is this: what are the hand sizes, or where can they be found?


You can use the hands from any Seiko or Pulsar 7T62 movement that you like. The hand sizes are hour 1.10, minute .65, and sweep second .20mm, the subdials are all .20mm I used the hands off of a Pulsar 7T62 X128


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

cbbr said:


> Nice! Where did you get the shroud?


The shroud was made by John Bentley across the pond in England. He goes by the handle TigerUK on the Seiko Citizen Watch Forum. He refers this mod as the the TST and here's a link for you; https://www.thetigeruk.com/the-tst.html


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

Gonkl said:


> Fantastic, did you create the dial?


Thanks! Yep, another bud and myself.


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

Double Post. My apologies.

Mod please delete this if necessary.


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

blakey said:


> Thanks! Yep, another bud and myself.


Really liking the choice of background. Any hints on the process?


----------



## cbbr (Apr 13, 2010)

RussMurray said:


> The shroud was made by John Bentley across the pond in England. He goes by the handle TigerUK on the Seiko Citizen Watch Forum. He refers this mod as the the TST and here's a link for you; https://www.thetigeruk.com/the-tst.html


Thanks!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Brightling007 said:


> That's why I never do anything straight away to the actual project, especially with products I haven't used before. I always mock something up first to try out the workings and effects...


mockups wouldn't have really prevented the minor mistakes/unforeseeable variables; i was as 'ready' as i could have been. just apprehensive/not super confident... but in the end, it all turned out... well as fine as i would have expected. =)

the only part i was left unsatisfied with was some glue squishing out, which i was able to correct tonight with a tiny bit of acetone. so it's all good now!


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Still tinkering with this one. Added black kanji day wheel, dr. Seikostain hour and second hand. Still undecided about the dwarf hour hand, but I like the uniqueness.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keep_Scrolling (Jun 2, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> Still tinkering with this one. Added black kanji day wheel, dr. Seikostain hour and second hand. Still undecided about the dwarf hour hand, but I like the uniqueness.[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow, that hexagon second hand fits the hands like a dream, gives the watch that perfect gold/black/silver beehive theme. Nice work!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> mockups wouldn't have really prevented the minor mistakes/unforeseeable variables; i was as 'ready' as i could have been. just apprehensive/not super confident... but in the end, it all turned out... well as fine as i would have expected. =)
> 
> the only part i was left unsatisfied with was some glue squishing out, which i was able to correct tonight with a tiny bit of acetone. so it's all good now!


Well, good for you, I mean the reason I posted that was because super glue is stuff that you can make irreversible mistakes with, so not the most ideal and that is something you could have tested on something innocent first.. Like dry time and what solvents would work, and how the surrounding materials would respond to the same solvents etc. etc. There is a lot that can be tested upfront, which seemed like you didn't, regarding your story about how it went.


----------



## Tamadx (Dec 11, 2014)

Skx007 with new dial, hands, surround, bezel, and band. It is heavy with the metal band and the edge of the crown is very sharp. Might be my next mod to this watch is to take that down and smooth it out.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

Gonkl said:


> Really liking the choice of background. Any hints on the process?


Industrial 3D printing prior to enamel. =)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko Turtle Save the Seven Seas

SRP777
Domed sapphire
Ceramic bezel insert
6r15 movement
STO dial
Sumo hands


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Brightling007 said:


> Well, good for you, I mean the reason I posted that was because super glue is stuff that you can make irreversible mistakes with, so not the most ideal and that is something you could have tested on something innocent first.. Like dry time and what solvents would work, and how the surrounding materials would respond to the same solvents etc. etc. There is a lot that can be tested upfront, which seemed like you didn't, regarding your story about how it went.


but it's glue, you can't really mock up glue imo... i suppose i could have set up some kind of alignment markings, so now i know that for the future, but the better thing would be to get different glue. the biggest lesson i learned was it's not nearly as hard (the whole process) as i made it out to be. the beginning with the bezel remover was crappy, but the rest was pretty easy. i could always go the extra mile and re-do it, which i suppose i could do when i get a new click ring.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> but it's glue, you can't really mock up glue imo... i suppose i could have set up some kind of alignment markings, so now i know that for the future, but the better thing would be to get different glue. the biggest lesson i learned was it's not nearly as hard (the whole process) as i made it out to be. the beginning with the bezel remover was crappy, but the rest was pretty easy. i could always go the extra mile and re-do it, which i suppose i could do when i get a new click ring.


Well, you can stick two pieces of nothing together for starters, and see how much time it takes to harden. That's basically all I meant to say, and not too hard to test before gluing in the actual piece.


----------



## xraytech (Dec 28, 2017)

SKX Pogue


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

jagv428 said:


> Awesome build.... More pics please
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


;-)


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Had this dial kicking around so put this together. Chapter ring was a real bugger - needed to cut away part of the tab and use the usual dial dots.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

My modded skx. Started life as an 009 but I just never seemed to bond with the blue and red. So....

NH36 Movement
SARB059 Crown
SRP777 dial
SKX173 Handset
DLM Bezel
DLM Stock Look Ceramic Insert
DD sapphire crystal









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Skx009 on stock jubilee bracelet

- DLW Coin edge bezel

- DLW ceramic bezel insert

- Crystaltimes top hat domed crystal

- Crystaltimes red S crown

- Crystal times diving zombie outbreak caseback

I had a ..... of a time getting the bezel off so I chewed up the bottom of the case a little but thankfully you cant tell due to the way the bezel overhangs. Lesson learned and I found a better knife to use. The skx is a bit more difficult to mod than my three turtles.

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## readyandgame (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## readyandgame (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm posting this Tuna clone here since the movement is Seiko-made, as is the original design. 
The case is LJM * , with sapphire.
Dial -- Dagaz "Piano Keys" + Red plongeur

* - I will post later about this brand. Has some issues - the watch (LJM) and the seller (San Martin).


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> * - I will post later about this brand. Has some issues - the watch (LJM) and the seller (San Martin).


San Martin is the brand, might be your seller called himself that way, but it's the name of the brand too.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

readyandgame said:


> View attachment 13763605


I've bought this exact same dial a few days ago, love the looks of the blue and sunburst shine! It wasn't too expensive either.

Great job too!


----------



## ilturi (Nov 23, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



humphrj said:


> Had this dial kicking around so put this together. Chapter ring was a real bugger - needed to cut away part of the tab and use the usual dial dots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate where did you buy this dial?

Inviato dal mio Redmi 5 Plus utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Brightling007 said:


> San Martin is the brand, might be your seller called himself that way, but it's the name of the brand too.


I read about that a while ago, and expressed my displeasure at what appears to be EITHER...
an intentional blurring of names by several makers, while all producing similar Seiko clones: Tunas and 6105s, and 62MAS, mostly.

OR...
some internal chaos in their business model that has them all swimming in the same lane.

That a brand named San Martin would print its dials LJM (on some models) --- is in itself is a bit of a problem - to me.
Either its an attempt to hide something, misdirect attention, or they cannot make up their minds as to what name to use.

Seiko puts out several brands, but each brand gets its own name printed : JP Springs, Lorus, Pulsar, etc. 
No confusion.

At this point, the following brands might as well all be the same brand: 
LJM (or LTM), San MArticn, Sharkey, FiftyFive (or Four, whatever), HIMQ, Semdu, WingDing, Whatever....

They're all "PARNIS" more or less.
Some are good, some are junk... Just like Parnis.
You have to "get lucky".... and this kind of excitement gets tiresome after a while.

I hasten to add this:
The above clone brands are_* perfectly fine for MODDING, but only for modding*_.
The case and crystal are good very quality.

But the dial is often misaligned, due to the movement not being in alignment with the crown stem. (I already discussed this elsewhere.)

But, they look and feel great, thanks to Seiko-built NH movement that is doing all the heavy accuracy FOR them.

In my case, the LTM 62mas was so nice right out of the box, I thought I had met the perfect clone maker.
Perfectly well-aligned, great lume, with a groovy engraved caseback. 
But, alas, it too had some problems - bezel not turning well.
Below is the LTM Tuna, as-was, before the mod. WAY off.
And what left a bad taste was the seller's explanation that the dial "must have shifted during transit."

Me: "ARE. YOU. EFFIN. JOKING?"

No, it did not, and cannot "shift" as the dial is attached to the movement.
And for the movement to rotate that much would mean the stem was snapped at the neck.

My Conclusion:
Either they know nothing about what they're selling, or they assume the customer knows nothing.
Or they just don't give a rat's arse - not an uncommon business practice over in those parts.

BEFORE:


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I read about that a while ago, and expressed my displeasure at what appears to be EITHER...
> an intentional blurring of names by several makers, while all producing similar Seiko clones: Tunas and 6105s, and 62MAS, mostly.
> 
> OR...
> ...


Eh that looks just like a gen Seiko chapter ring.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

samshy said:


> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Mega Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I've bought this exact same dial a few days ago, love the looks of the blue and sunburst shine! It wasn't too expensive either.
> 
> Great job too!


Hey mate, can you please mention the place where you got it from? Thank you!)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> I read about that a while ago, and expressed my displeasure at what appears to be EITHER...
> an intentional blurring of names by several makers, while all producing similar Seiko clones: Tunas and 6105s, and 62MAS, mostly.
> 
> OR...
> ...


This is actually homaged very well, you get it exactly the same from the o so great brand Seiko.

On top of that you're throwing the brand Semdu on the same pile, whereas that's really a turd that always needs modding. Your mentioning of the dial alignment in relation to the crown stem issue, I know (because I also own one) originates from this brand, which is not a San Martin brand at all.

I've just received my 62MAS and was relieved of the fact that this was finally a bezel with a sane portion of resistance. It doesn't turn too heavy either, just won't click away each and every time you just put your hand in your pocket.

I've had my share too, of some minor mishaps with these watches, the 62MAS had a fairly poor running NH35, which is rare on its own. Turned out to be incorrect lubrication, and I too got the excuse that it must have happened in transit, which is darn right impossible. Oh well, they aren't exactly Rolexes are they now? Even though there are even cheaper turds out there, they definitely aren't bad for the money, and I can compare, as I own a few much more expensive watches. And even Rolex isn't holy, two colleagues own real ones, and even though one is flawless, the other cuts out every two or three years and then is brought in for service at about €1000, and when I look at how it then runs it's still 30 seconds great and 30 seconds the seconds hand stutters all over the place... so...

I still think San Martin is great value for money. Amongst the greatest out there really. For SKX money you basically get Oris quality.

As for the brand names, I challenge you to invent a watch brand with a name in Chinese that they will embrace and find somehow catchy. I think they must be investigating what has the right ring to it in general in the West and maybe they will eventually chrystallize it in to one and the same brand name and logo..

So if you want to complain, please don't throw just everything on one pile, especially if it is just one single experience and not coming from a whole line up of bad experiences and complaints of more than one customer. It's not helpful, not even as a warning for those seeking to buy something.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

samshy said:


>


Is it just the picture, me, or both, or is that seconds hand bent? Weird visual effect with the waves on the dial.

Looks great though! :-D


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Brightling007 said:


> Is it just the picture, me, or both, or is that seconds hand bent? Weird visual effect with the waves on the dial.
> 
> Looks great though! :-D


Agree, it look a little bent in the picture
Must be the domed sapphire

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

samshy said:


> Agree, it look a little bent in the picture
> Must be the domed sapphire
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Ah right, makes sense...

Only thing I can not really get used to is a GMT bezel on a non GMT watch. Even though it looks fantastic, it doesn't really add any functionality does it? Did you consider using a dive type bezel in black/blue?


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> Ah right, makes sense...
> 
> Only thing I can not really get used to is a GMT bezel on a non GMT watch. Even though it looks fantastic, it doesn't really add any functionality does it? Did you consider using a dive type bezel in black/blue?


DLW even has a Dual time batman insert that looks identical but actually serves a purpose









Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

reddisc1 said:


> DLW even has a Dual time batman insert that looks identical but actually serves a purpose
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great, that's a good option!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Bakelite bezel insert from Instagram's @stph_dxtr and vintage orange dial. Decided not to move forward with the SKX007 project, so these are listed in the sales forum if anyone is looking for a unique vintage style orange mod.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Sad day for me. I was so excited about my new DD sapphire from crystal times that I forgot to swap to the stock bezel before loading up the crystal press. Ceramic + crystal press with the just barely wrong die = a bad time. 
Luckily I have plenty of other watches to wear while I wait for a new one to arrive, but I am sad and disappointed in myself. Here is the carnage.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Feeling sorry for you, I guess everyone with a press finds out the hard way one day. I was lucky it happened with the aluminium one that I wanted to get rid of anyway, but crystals rarely fit through the bezel insert hole...


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

blakey said:


> View attachment 13753005


Jean Richard who? This Hokusai is insane!!! What a beautiful job you did there. Very unique.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrkoupe (Apr 18, 2014)

hey all


Looongtime lurker here. 

Finally bought the blue seiko fff watch, new. Had planned on a Dagaz sunburst blue dial/harold hand set, but now Im thinking stock blue bezel w/ dagaz deep gray/black face!

Ive searched for black dials and blue bezels and came up w/some Tudor and Rolex models.

any 1 here have such in a FFF mod?

thnx


btw, Im getting addicted to this stuff.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Brightling007 said:


> Ah right, makes sense...
> 
> Only thing I can not really get used to is a GMT bezel on a non GMT watch. Even though it looks fantastic, it doesn't really add any functionality does it? Did you consider using a dive type bezel in black/blue?


No, not really. I love the look of the GMT and I never looked back.


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Jean Richard who? This Hokusai is insane!!! What a beautiful job you did there. Very unique.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


Dial is available from Lucius Atelier

I'm going to try mine with yobokies Zen-Bamboo hands, but if those don't "fit" the hands blakey used are my fallback. Shipping end of the month... can hardly wait since it is such a different mod.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

My precious!!!

Haven't finished the day wheel mod yet, just a mock up for now so I didn't bother putting the hands on.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Dub Rubb said:


> Sad day for me. I was so excited about my new DD sapphire from crystal times that I forgot to swap to the stock bezel before loading up the crystal press. Ceramic + crystal press with the just barely wrong die = a bad time.
> Luckily I have plenty of other watches to wear while I wait for a new one to arrive, but I am sad and disappointed in myself. Here is the carnage.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a very nice mod. It's too bad about the insert. Where did you get the 007 seconds hand?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

***** Jones said:


> My precious!!!
> 
> Haven't finished the day wheel mod yet, just a mock up for now so I didn't bother putting the hands on.
> 
> ...


What kinda day wheel mod did you have in mind?


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> What kinda day wheel mod did you have in mind?


I'm adding a day wheel to the 6r15. It's just sitting in there right now and not functional as I am still waiting for some parts to arrive.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

***** Jones said:


> I'm adding a day wheel to the 6r15. It's just sitting in there right now and not functional as I am still waiting for some parts to arrive.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Ah right, a beveled hours hand gear, circlip and drive gear you mean....? I didn't realize it was the 6R15. Nice mod! Will have great power reserve and accuracy at least!


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> Ah right, a beveled hours hand gear, circlip and drive gear you mean....? I didn't realize it was the 6R15. Nice mod! Will have great power reserve and accuracy at least!


Yeah, hopefully done soon!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



cbrmike said:


> That's a very nice mod. It's too bad about the insert. Where did you get the 007 seconds hand?


Thanks! I can't wait for the new insert, it just keeps staring at me asking me when it's going to get wrist time again.
As far as the seconds hand, it came out of a watch of dubious origins. I bought a few "homages" of watches I was considering purchasing (Explorer I, AT, 300 commander) to wear around the house to see which I liked best before dropping 4 figures. They were advertised as sterile dials, but when they came, not so much.
The AT won out though, and that is what I bought. I then used the homages to learn how to take apart watches (remove crowns/movement/hands etc.) and put them back together and really practice setting hands without mucking them up. I knew from the get go that the 007 hand belonged on an SKX007 and that was what inspired the entire mod. I am just really lucky that it fit! As far as I know, nobody sells these hands individually though.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

***** Jones said:


> My precious!!!
> 
> Haven't finished the day wheel mod yet, just a mock up for now so I didn't bother putting the hands on.
> 
> ...


What model is the dial from please? Looking forward to seeing the finished mod, will look awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

final touches to my commander's watch "homage"... bracelet from watchgecko


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

My modded SRP777 6105 Tribute

SKX173 Dial

Dagaz 6105 hands (the lume sucks. Any suggestions for stock seiko hands would be appreciated)

DD sapphire crystal

Uncle Seiko Strap









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

6105... MERKUR made, using Seiko NH35 movement
Modified with a Ajuicet Gray Sunburst dial + Original hands.
The bracelet is from a Gen I Monster (SKX) that was blasted "low" for another job, but am gonna use it here.


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

Light mods


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> What model is the dial from please? Looking forward to seeing the finished mod, will look awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's from an SKZ269, one of the few white dial Seiko divers that is NOT a Seiko 5.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> 6105... MERKUR made, using Seiko NH35 movement
> Modified with a Ajuicet Gray Sunburst dial + Original hands.
> The bracelet is from a Gen I Monster (SKX) that was blasted "low" for another job, but am gonna use it here.
> 
> ...


Where can get I get a seconds hand like that? 

Want the blue or even a yellow or orange

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ChiefJr said:


> Where can get I get a seconds hand like that?
> 
> Want the blue or even a yellow or orange


it's the hand for that Merkur watch.

i've also sought out a yellow or orange SKX-style hand... there was a zimbe handset a long time ago on ebay i didn't snatch up immediately, when i checked back a few days later they were gone and when i've searched i've never found another. =\


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

I tried looking at watch parts plaza but they're not in stock.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ChiefJr said:


> Where can get I get a seconds hand like that?





timetellinnoob said:


> it's the hand for that Merkur watch.


Dang it.

If timetellinnoob had not told ya, I was gonna bs ya about how I specially made it using an old super rare Rolex hand from the 50's - cut it, filed it, and welded it, to a labradorite filament, then lacquered the whole thing with a solution made of turquoise that was powdered down to 0.03 angstroms.
...

Ya, those are MERKUR hands.
Sigh.
...
....

(Goes to kitchen to get a cold-leftover snack... to eat under my desk, in shame.) . :-!


----------



## LostInIce (Mar 10, 2010)

Bluing on the buckle.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

CTSteve said:


> My modded SRP777 6105 Tribute
> 
> SKX173 Dial
> 
> ...


I also found out that Dagaz Hands Lume Sucks


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

trameline said:


> I also found out that Dagaz Hands Lume Sucks


To be fair, I don't think any aftermarket lume is any good.


----------



## MiteyF (Jul 1, 2018)

Jtragic said:


> To be fair, I don't think any aftermarket lume is any good.


I've got a hand set from One Second Closer that matches the stock Seiko lume very well.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Jtragic said:


> To be fair, I don't think any aftermarket lume is any good.


A lot of them are really poor, but some are great! I recently purchased some of those MM300 hands on ebay, which look the same as from Dagaz, and they are really good in terms of lume!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

DP


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Dr. Seikostain (onesecondcloser) lume is the closest to matching Seiko’s. Dagaz lume isn’t bad, it might not look as bright initially, but it has some staying power. Yobokies lume is blotchy and worthless. This is just my opinion from my experience with these products. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> View attachment 13776957
> 
> 
> View attachment 13776961


Sweet! Is that the Angus or the original?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

dino8791 said:


> Dr. Seikostain (onesecondcloser) lume is the closest to matching Seiko's. Dagaz lume isn't bad, it might not look as bright initially, but it has some staying power. Yobokies lume is blotchy and worthless. This is just my opinion from my experience with these products.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This reflects exactly what I have experienced purchasing all 3 brands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

Depending on what handsset you use the ones from DLW are right behind the one from One Second closer.

Dagaz uses a blend of C1 mixed with C3 which is "okay" but not perfect, i have some C3 hands from him and they are the same as Stock Seiko hands. 

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I have a franken sbdx017, with genuine dial, and genuine hour hand, the minutes and seconds relumed myself, all equal looking lume. Then a few weeks later I spotted these:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hands-for-...684688?hash=item33fbd9c390:g:9zMAAOSwybpbmIfa

So, I bought a few sets, and the lume is really great! On par with the genuine Seiko dial and hand I'd say. The only thing, and that's probably due to the use of C3, the day colour is pretty green.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Sadly I have to buy my mods installed as I don't have the skills yet to do it myself.

Seiko 7002-7001 blue diver mod $108 (new dial, new hands, new chapter ring, new bezel, new bracelet, buffed Crystal/case)

Seiko SKX007 batman diver mod $132 (new dial, Doxa hands, new chapter ring, new bezel, new bracelet, buffed Crystal/case)


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

I posted some seller pics a couple weeks ago, but this one finally arrived, a Samurai PADI with a black LCBI and a double domed sapphire crystal with blue (I think) AR coating. It is a real stunner in real life, and the two tone PADI/LCBI lume is just insane.












View attachment 13778737


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Little SKX013
I bought a old and scratched case of a small diver and a lot of genuine and aftermarket Seiko parts. Thats the result.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

I love this and am very jealous!!! Few questions.
-Where did you get the different color 12 hour bezel inserts from? 
-Are the inserts Ceramic or metal? 
-Are the inserts sloped or flat? 

Thank you!


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

CTSteve said:


> Sweet! Is that the Angus or the original?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Super Jubilee, I thought the Angus might've been a bit too beefy for this watch.
I also got the 3D Oyster, very close to OEM, but with screws over pins/collars.
I curved endinks are so much nicer to work with too, OEMs are a bit of a pain to put back on. Lol


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> Super Jubilee, I thought the Angus might've been a bit too beefy for this watch.
> I also got the 3D Oyster, very close to OEM, but with screws over pins/collars.
> I curved endinks are so much nicer to work with too, OEMs are a bit of a pain to put back on. Lol


Perfect! Thank you

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## phorty (Feb 13, 2018)

Here's my Railmaster mod that Yobokies put together. I went with a 02W0 case because I wanted a 38mm size and 20 lug width and the 4:00 crown doesn't bother me. His usual Railmaster setups utilize a case that has a 18mm lug width. Looking back now I wish I'd gone with the lollipop second hand and a domed sapphire. Have it on a Martu strap at the moment.


----------



## usa-60 (Nov 11, 2018)

Great seikos, very nice


----------



## phorty (Feb 13, 2018)

On my Railmaster mod I posted above, I'm going to go ahead and get a double domed sapphire from Crystal Times. I think the green AR would look better than blue - any thoughts?


----------



## ShadOsman (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*



phorty said:


> On my Railmaster mod I posted above, I'm going to go ahead and get a double domed sapphire from Crystal Times. I think the green AR would look better than blue - any thoughts?


I tried a green AR sapphire from ct once and didn't like it. It was a double dome for an SNZH. The green glare made the dial hard to read in most lightning situations. I really like his products, but that one didn't work for me. I prefer clear AR or no AR from Crystaltimes. My two cents

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*

Double post,


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

This new bezel insert is PER-FECT !


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*

Just got my skx007 mod back from Duarte @ NEWW (North East Watch Works). He did a tremendous job and everything looks fantastic.

The skx was my first auto and I am never planning on getting rid of it so I went a little crazy with the mods and made it exactly the way I wanted (after countless hours of research and looking at different examples of modded seikos).

I wanted to keep the essence of the skx007 but modernize it and make it feel like a nicer watch. That's probably why I never really entertained changing the dial.

- NH36 movement
- Signed "Sarb" crown
- extended stem
- black Kanji day disc (kept date disc white for symmetry) 
- DLW coin edge bezel
- DLW double dome blue AR sapphire crystal
- DLW lumed ceramic insert
- Milspec hour/min hands (I didn't like the look of mm hour hand. Too stubby) 
- mm second hand
- strapcode super oyster bracelet

I think everything fits together perfectly and it still maintains the skx presence.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## phorty (Feb 13, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



ryan850 said:


> Just got my skx007 mod back from Duarte @ NEWW (North East Watch Works). He did a tremendous job and everything looks fantastic.
> 
> The skx was my first auto and I am never planning on getting rid of it so I went a little crazy with the mods and made it exactly the way I wanted (after countless hours of research and looking at different examples of modded seikos).
> 
> ...


Well done with this one!

Sapphire looks great. I love the GMT bezel, I find mine to be quite useful. I'm glad you resisted any urges to go the Mercedes hands route.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



phorty said:


> Well done with this one!
> 
> Sapphire looks great. I love the GMT bezel, I find mine to be quite useful. I'm glad you resisted any urges to go the Mercedes hands route.


Thanks. I really wanted to keep it's seiko diver "essence" which is why I went with this hand setup.

I debated back and forth with doing a "sub" insert but at the end of the day I wanted this one to be separate from any Rolex homage look and stand completely on its own. I also thought about going with a stock look bezel but I already have a 62mas re issue and wanted a different look.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

seiko turtle padi srpa21k mod insert dwl ceramic black


----------



## Bugster (Jan 3, 2018)

Don't know if this counts as a mod but it's the mini turtle with a Strapcode super oyster. It's a nice fit.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Here is my Seiko SNZH55 which is modded with NH36A, acrylic dome crystal, Hands and dial from DLW, different insert for bezel, and case/bezel sanded to remove shine from areas. I think I posted this watch before but since then it was damaged and thats why I upgraded movement and ended up doing more stuff to the watch.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Good job! 
It would be nice to be able to see it in natural light. 
Looks kinda reddish to me - maybe it's your lamp?
When I first glanced at it, I thought it was rose gold, which I know is not available in this model.



FreddyNorton said:


> Here is my Seiko SNZH55 which is modded with NH36A, acrylic dome crystal, Hands and dial from DLW, different insert for bezel, and case/bezel sanded...
> View attachment 13787709


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

My first MOD...

Bought this already modded for practice. I believe it was originally 1999 Singapore SKX009 (7S26A movement). Had blue chapter ring and blue aluminum bezel insert. Bezel was extremely loose, fixed it with correct size O-ring and silicone grease, replaced bezel insert with lighter blue ceramic insert, changed all the hands and put on Uncle Seiko BOR bracelet. Don't know where I got all the parts as I've been collecting them for last 6 months or so from DLW, Crystal Times and OSC and didn't keep track of what part came from where.

Before:









After:


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Good job!
> It would be nice to be able to see it in natural light.
> Looks kinda reddish to me - maybe it's your lamp?
> When I first glanced at it, I thought it was rose gold, which I know is not available in this model.


Here are some better pictures. I couldnt be happier with the way this came out.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



ryan850 said:


> Just got my skx007 mod back from Duarte @ NEWW (North East Watch Works). He did a tremendous job and everything looks fantastic.
> 
> The skx was my first auto and I am never planning on getting rid of it so I went a little crazy with the mods and made it exactly the way I wanted (after countless hours of research and looking at different examples of modded seikos).
> 
> ...


I love the combination of parts, only the date alignment seems off, which is probably due to the nh36, being designed for a crown at three, although they sometimes just are like that. What I've experienced is only the day being too high, not the date, so could just be tolerance. It can be corrected though, by modding the spring on the bridge, by reprofiling the flanks. Only this is pretty advanced level modding...


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks! I might just need to set it better or maybe the angle. I'll look at it this morning. 

It was a lot of fun putting this package together and finding the rights pieces to make it work harmoniously for what I wanted. 

I used to be into modding cars so it was a little bit of the same fun factor. 


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

That is awesome!!!



xraytech said:


> SKX Pogue


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ryan850 said:


> Thanks! I might just need to set it better or maybe the angle. I'll look at it this morning.
> 
> It was a lot of fun putting this package together and finding the rights pieces to make it work harmoniously for what I wanted.
> 
> I used to be into modding cars so it was a little bit of the same fun factor.


Yes, usually it's just the day wheel, and that's been replaced by the black one, which should be gen Seiko, so made for crown at four... That said, it should have been good already...

I love that bezel insert, will be building something with such an insert some time!


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> Yes, usually it's just the day wheel, and that's been replaced by the black one, which should be gen Seiko, so made for crown at four... That said, it should have been good already...
> 
> I love that bezel insert, will be building something with such an insert some time!


I went back and forth between different inserts. Functionality vs looks vs originality. Thought about a PO insert but they don't have one lumed so went 12 hr.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bsh_watch (Sep 29, 2017)

CTSteve said:


> My modded SRP777 6105 Tribute
> 
> SKX173 Dial
> 
> ...


Love this!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

His and hers


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Did I show you my SEIKO 6309 Classic White ?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

2X post


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

I know, terrible resolution, but my watch-maker just sent these over.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

bsh_watch said:


> Love this!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


Nice mod! What crystal and bezel + bezel insert did you use?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

The Padi dial arrived, but I think it is aftermarket, it is beautiful, but the lume was not as bright as the aftermarket SBDXxxx hands. The lume was also not the same day colour, so I chose to relume the dial to match the C3 colour of the hands. The crystal is a laminate of a 31.5mm gen Seiko SKX, with a 30.5mm sapphire on top. That way at least the glass is protruding the bezel insert. This insert didn't fit inside the bezel straight away, so I spun it in the drill, shrinking it a bit with the diamond wetstone. Glued it in with B7000, which is by far my most preferred insert fitting method. This stuff is saltwater resistant, and allows moving it for a minuted before it becomes stiff, so centering is super easy. When it ever needs removing, it's also not a problem, this glue acts as a double sided adhesive tape... Inside beats an NH36, with a Seiko day wheel.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> The Padi dial arrived, but I think it is aftermarket, it is beautiful, but the lume was not as bright as the aftermarket SBDXxxx hands. The lume was also not the same day colour, so I chose to relume the dial to match the C3 colour of the hands. The crystal is a laminate of a 31.5mm gen Seiko SKX, with a 30.5mm sapphire on top. That way at least the glass is protruding the bezel insert. This insert didn't fit inside the bezel straight away, so I spun it in the drill, shrinking it a bit with the diamond wetstone. Glued it in with B7000, which is by far my most preferred insert fitting method. This stuff is saltwater resistant, and allows moving it for a minuted before it becomes stiff, so centering is super easy. When it ever needs removing, it's also not a problem, this glue acts as a double sided adhesive tape... Inside beats an NH36, with a Seiko day wheel.
> 
> View attachment 13795025
> View attachment 13795027
> View attachment 13795029


Hi
May I ask where you obtained the Hands


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> The Padi dial arrived, but I think it is aftermarket, it is beautiful, but the lume was not as bright as the aftermarket SBDXxxx hands. The lume was also not the same day colour, so I chose to relume the dial to match the C3 colour of the hands. The crystal is a laminate of a 31.5mm gen Seiko SKX, with a 30.5mm sapphire on top. That way at least the glass is protruding the bezel insert. This insert didn't fit inside the bezel straight away, so I spun it in the drill, shrinking it a bit with the diamond wetstone. Glued it in with B7000, which is by far my most preferred insert fitting method. This stuff is saltwater resistant, and allows moving it for a minuted before it becomes stiff, so centering is super easy. When it ever needs removing, it's also not a problem, this glue acts as a double sided adhesive tape... Inside beats an NH36, with a Seiko day wheel.
> 
> View attachment 13795025
> View attachment 13795027
> View attachment 13795029


Hi
May I ask where you obtained the Hands


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

They are on eBay, when you search skx007 marinemaster hands...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Here:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Hands-for-...h=item33fbd9c390:g:9zMAAOSwybpbmIfa:rk:3:pf:0

There are some on there with more white looking lume too, but I'm afraid they won't be a fraction as bright as these. These are as bright as my Tudor Black Bay, which is pretty extreme. And the brightness lasts very long too!


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Previously posted. Swapped out Dr. Seikostain hour hand for stock. Installed SRPC44 bezel. Going all in on two tone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> Previously posted. Swapped out Dr. Seikostain hour hand for stock. Installed SRPC44 bezel. Going all in on two tone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What crystal is that? Looks very thick, and nicely polished rounded edge...


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> What crystal is that? Looks very thick, and nicely polished rounded edge...


Top Hat from Crystaltimes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> Top Hat from Crystaltimes.


Very sexy crystal, thanks!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Alpineboy said:


> Nice mod! What crystal and bezel + bezel insert did you use?


Thanks, Crystal and bezel are stock.

The bezel insert come from DAGAZ : https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5530636


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Curious to see if this bracelet can (be made to) fit my latest SKX mod... It does have kind of SBDX001 style links, but looks shorter. I actually prefer that, since it usually drapes better around the wrist, and doesn't make huge steps when removing or adding links... The only thing I'm worried about is the gap between the end link and first center links, it looks a bit out of place with the other ones.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/JAW...d-Watch-Band-Strap-Bracelets/32831833424.html













The type of clasp actually looks fine, and the links are still tapering from the case down, so it does look pretty promising!

I have the original one for my SBDX001, and have a bit of a love hate relationship with it. The micro adjustment literally always moves when I open the clasp, when larger than the smallest setting is chosen there's an ugly gap where you're basically looking at just one layer of pressed tin, and the clasp is clumsy thick. Add the clumsy looong links and the only love I still have for it is cosmetic, except when the micro adjustment is set long. I could go on, but it is pointless anyway, since it isn't 22mm anyway, so won't fit an SKX case.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

My 3rd MOD (Not posting my 2nd MOD as I'm not happy with it):
















SKX007K

Soft Coin Bezel from One Second Closer

Ceramic Bezel insert from DLW Watches (Looks very similar to OEM SKX007)

Flat Sapphire Crystal blue AR from DLW (Looks just like OEM SKX007)

Appleseed hour and minute hand from One Second Closer. The lume on these are the best match to SKX dial lume for brightness and longevity. I got hands from DLW also however Lume isn't as good.

Mil Spec seconds hand - Silver with Red tip Trident from DLW

Bracelet: Seiko Z22 Oyster. Brand new in package, I don't remember ordering it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Something bothered me about my previous mod of SRP 777 TURTLE... 
It's supposedly all black, but it's NOT actually. The chapter ring is actually more like "midnight black."
Imagine the darkest shade of charcoal black, with a deep blue tint to it.
Against a really jet black ("wet" balck) dial, the chapter ring really shows itself to be 'not black.'

So, I re-did the mod, using this AjuiceT blue sunburst. I am now satisfied, will keep it.
The way the whole ensemble catches the light, each part in its own way, and changes in character is aesthetically deeply satisfying (for me).

"Ghost" insert + coin bezel - from OSC.
Leftover Seiko "pilot" hands.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Something bothered me about my previous mod of SRP 777 TURTLE... 
It's supposedly all black, but it's NOT actually. The chapter ring is actually more like "midnight black."
Imagine the darkest shade of charcoal black, with a deep blue tint to it.
Against a really jet black ("wet" balck) dial, the chapter ring really shows itself to be 'not black.'

So, I re-did the mod, using this AjuiceT blue sunburst. I am now satisfied, will keep it.
The way the whole ensemble catches the light, each part in its own way, and changes in character is aesthetically deeply satisfying (for me).

"Ghost" insert + coin bezel - from OSC.
Leftover Seiko "pilot" hands.

View attachment 13798717
View attachment 13798719
View attachment 13798723
View attachment 13798727
View attachment 13798731
View attachment 13798735


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Looks really good, I like the uncomplicated lines of your mods a lot!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Brightling007 said:


> Looks really good, I like the uncomplicated lines of your mods a lot!


Thanks man.
Simple minds like simple things. :-!


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Simple minds simple mods ;-)

I made a similar mod months ago and gave as present to a friend but I was in love with its simple sport refined style, I made again for me

skx0XX with grey srpc23 Turtle dial, Tuna hands (hour is Paddle/Citizen) from Yobokies, sloped bezel Yobokies, thick dd sapphire OSC, black day date wheels and Jubilee Monsterwatches, brushed steel chapter ring from Dagaz.
Its going to have the bezel polished as soon as I have time


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> The Padi dial arrived, but I think it is aftermarket, it is beautiful, but the lume was not as bright as the aftermarket SBDXxxx hands. The lume was also not the same day colour, so I chose to relume the dial to match the C3 colour of the hands. The crystal is a laminate of a 31.5mm gen Seiko SKX, with a 30.5mm sapphire on top. That way at least the glass is protruding the bezel insert. This insert didn't fit inside the bezel straight away, so I spun it in the drill, shrinking it a bit with the diamond wetstone ...
> View attachment 13795025


What a nice mod! Thank you also for sharing how you raised the height of the crystal.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

My SKX007 just installed new insert. My plans are to do the handwinding/hacking movement swap and sapphire crystal that sits higher than stock one on it now.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

wurscht said:


> What a nice mod! Thank you also for sharing how you raised the height of the crystal.





FreddyNorton said:


> My SKX007 just installed new insert. My plans are to do the handwinding/hacking movement swap and sapphire crystal that sits higher than stock one on it now.


Cheers and wow, nice insert! I was eyeballing such inserts on ebay, also with Blancpain like lifebuoy look sapphire. They were made for the Sumo though, so not sure if it'll fit.

As for the raised crystal, if you buy this:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Second-U...83c99f7a9:m:mUzXHra-V6pybr6rwURMzgg:rk:3:pf:0

And meticulously clean the mineral crystal, and buy something like, well whatever kinda thickness crystal to stick on top, preferably sapphire off course, then you can laminate the two quite easy. To line them up, it is best to simply start with the case, and use the actual set-up to center the two crystals. That is, given that the bezel/insert don't have too much wiggle room...

In a couple of mods I've shown on the board here I have used this method, and my preference is to use the much cheaper inserts with 30.5mm inside diameter. I actually prefer the look too, of a slightly more beefy insert.

I also use this glue as a binder for luming. If you mix it with powder in a nice ratio, you can take all night to super easy on perfect the lume job, and when you're happy, zapp it with the UV and it cures in 5 seconds! It is fully transparent, so best use a little bit of white wall paint under it, this helps make the lume more bright too, but ups the colour tremendously. You can also usually add a tiny layer of extra lume on watches that fall short in this manner. Most watches allow for a little extra, space wise... You can immensely up the lume properties, and also change colour if you want to. I love the powders from Watchlume USA, they are quite affordable and VERY bright, and last all night.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Brightling007 said:


> Cheers and wow, nice insert! I was eyeballing such inserts on ebay, also with Blancpain like lifebuoy look sapphire. They were made for the Sumo though, so not sure if it'll fit.
> 
> As for the raised crystal, if you buy this:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-Second-U...83c99f7a9:m:mUzXHra-V6pybr6rwURMzgg:rk:3:pf:0
> ...


That is interesting. What size of crystal would I have to buy to try this out?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

FreddyNorton said:


> That is interesting. What size of crystal would I have to buy to try this out?


It depends on what you want? The bezel insert is leading. Usually the inserts are angled and not flat as the original one. Then the problem exists that the inner edge of the insert sticks above the glass, which isn't just ugly and can be very sharp (you can cut yourself badly on a ceramic insert!) it also collects dirt under it, that is bad for the bezel mechanism.

So, if you choose an insert, with 38mm outside, then you match the crystal size with the inside of the insert.

In my example, and most submariner clones use the 30.5mm inner size, I chose 30.5mm for the crystal. I actually already made two a while ago for my Seilagos build, and finally chose the thickest, which ended up to be 5.6mm thick. This was iirc a 2.5mm stuck on top of the original one. Then I also made one with a 2.0mm thickness sapphire stuck on top, so that must be 5.1mm thick then.

I've had my watchmaker colleague look at it, and he was quite baffled by the beauty of it in real life. He immediately grabbed his eyeglass and said he couldn't tell it apart from a solid piece.

The fun fact is, thin sapphire doesn't cost so much (and isn't as rare), and with this combo you will have a rock solid, super thick scratch proof crystal that is actually very affordable.

Another fun fact is, if the original one was badly scratched, chances are you won't see a thing of the scratches any more after the laminating process, as it will simply absorb the scratches within the crystal clear glue.

Another fun fact is, you don't have to jeopardize the waterproofness of the crystal gasket, if you just leave it in situ and stick the sapphire on top, you won't have to change a thing to the original fitment!

Another fun fact is, if it chips or damages in any way, but the mineral is still in tact, you can just heat it and it will come apart. Then some acetone will clean the remains off and you can have a fresh go at it. This also counts for errors, should a dust flake have crawled in between, or if the centering failed, just heat it up, clean it off and have another go! (this however MUST be done with the crystal removed from the case, the heat would otherwise destroy the gasket)

Some examples:


----------



## King Fabulous (Jan 11, 2019)

Really enjoyed this thread or at least as much as I could get though.... and thought I would get involved as well.

Started life as an Invicta 9110. I modified the case to remove all the branding and give it a brushed finish. Yobokies Spectre dial and hands along with a Tiger Concept bezel insert. The brass sort of coloring on the bezel ring was a happy mistake. I actually bent the bezel while removing it and thought I would heat it to straighten it out. It worked and gave me the finish which I think worked out well in combination with the colour of the Spectre dial.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Brightling007 said:


> It depends on what you want? The bezel insert is leading. Usually the inserts are angled and not flat as the original one. Then the problem exists that the inner edge of the insert sticks above the glass, which isn't just ugly and can be very sharp (you can cut yourself badly on a ceramic insert!) it also collects dirt under it, that is bad for the bezel mechanism.
> 
> So, if you choose an insert, with 38mm outside, then you match the crystal size with the inside of the insert.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for this info. I ordered a set of those UV glue pens and a crystal. I went with a 2mm mineral glass (high quality it said in the ad) for around 8 dollars shipped. I couldnt locate a cheap enough sapphire to test and see if I can do this. Now do I coat the whole crystal in glue before I put it over the original one?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Aliexpress will get you sapphires for about double that price, which is still quite okay... 

No, just one good drop in the center, then don't care too much about what spills out the side, it's not too hard to remove with some alcohol or acetone. Best first remove the bezel, and use acetone only with cotton buds, you don't want acetone on the gaskets.

Also, when placing the drop, make sure there are no air bubbles, when there are, try removing them with a needle.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Brightling007 said:


> Aliexpress will get you sapphires for about double that price, which is still quite okay...
> 
> No, just one good drop in the center, then don't care too much about what spills out the side, it's not too hard to remove with some alcohol or acetone. Best first remove the bezel, and use acetone only with cotton buds, you don't want acetone on the gaskets.
> 
> Also, when placing the drop, make sure there are no air bubbles, when there are, try removing them with a needle.


Thanks a lot I cant wait for the stuff to arrive. My patients get thin ordering stuff over seas (even though I do it ALOT) so one reason I got this mineral is it was from US so I will get it faster (pens from US as well). I will be in it very cheap and have all the pens for future use. I pay 10usd for 4 pens and 8usd for crystal. Still great cheap solution for crystal being too low if it works out.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I don't blame you, better use affordable materials for target practice anyway.


----------



## MiteyF (Jul 1, 2018)

Can someone explain the purpose of the enormous crystal/sapphires? Besides being easier to knock/chip, and making it harder to read from an angle, what's the purpose of having a sapphire that looks like it doesn't fit/wasn't installed correctly? It reminds me of the old Impalas etc. with tiny wire wheels that stick out waaaay too far.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Question for you all.
On modern skx's, what holds the bezel down to the case? If I were to have a few different styles with different inserts, will changing them frequently (like changing straps for a different look) cause undue wear on whatever this interface is? I imagine the gasket within the bezel rides over a lip of sorts on the case. Certainly this would wear down?


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

MiteyF said:


> Can someone explain the purpose of the enormous crystal/sapphires? Besides being easier to knock/chip, and making it harder to read from an angle, what's the purpose of having a sapphire that looks like it doesn't fit/wasn't installed correctly? It reminds me of the old Impalas etc. with tiny wire wheels that stick out waaaay too far.


I believe it's' a trend that is a throwback to the look of the 1680 Submariner of the late '60's.

Sent from mmmmike's iPhone


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

MiteyF said:


> Can someone explain the purpose of the enormous crystal/sapphires? Besides being easier to knock/chip, and making it harder to read from an angle, what's the purpose of having a sapphire that looks like it doesn't fit/wasn't installed correctly?.





cbrmike said:


> I believe it's' a trend that is a throwback to the *look of the 1680 Submariner* of the late '60's.


The "top hat"?
As cbrkmike said: a throwback.

It would not be happening if this "unique" design did not have the symbolic / imaginary association with the name 'Rolex.'
And, I can certainly assure you, this would NOT be happening if say, INVICTA had done this first.

You are correct, it makes no sense.
It's more a sentimental "symbolic gesture" than anything. 
Namely, "I hip enough to know what's what in the history of horology."


----------



## xzqt (Jan 26, 2013)

Mmpaste said:


> Question for you all.
> On modern skx's, what holds the bezel down to the case? If I were to have a few different styles with different inserts, will changing them frequently (like changing straps for a different look) cause undue wear on whatever this interface is? I imagine the gasket within the bezel rides over a lip of sorts on the case. Certainly this would wear down?


Bezel gasket


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

MiteyF said:


> Can someone explain the purpose of the enormous crystal/sapphires? Besides being easier to knock/chip, and making it harder to read from an angle, what's the purpose of having a sapphire that looks like it doesn't fit/wasn't installed correctly? It reminds me of the old Impalas etc. with tiny wire wheels that stick out waaaay too far.


I've already explained, but maybe time fell short for you to read? If I hadn't done that there would literally be a kinda 'crater' where the crystal would be. This comes when you mod the SKX with any other bezel insert than the stock flat piece of aluminium sheet metal.

I may have chosen for a bit higher than necessary protrusion with the black watch, but the blue one looks nothing out of the ordinary.








There's nothing making this more of a caricature like you describe than any of the commercially sold dive watches that are like that. Most of those stick out way further than what I did.

As for chipping, I much rather damage the crystal than the case, it is pretty easy to replace and not as expensive. Plus it is really more capable so nicely protects the watch.

Also, with flat glass, the readability under an angle is not noticeably compromised.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> The "top hat"?
> As cbrkmike said: a throwback.
> 
> It would not be happening if this "unique" design did not have the symbolic / imaginary association with the name 'Rolex.'
> ...


The divers we mod are mainly Seiko and there is a direct lineage back to the 6105-8110 which initially had a tall hardlex crystal (type 1). So it's not just Rolex inspired.

Mine's a little proud too. I guess only time will tell if my sapphire protects the bezel or gets chipped. Either way, I like the look but feel the new really tall top hat crystals are a bit too high for me, unless I was doing an out and out vintage sub homage(in which case I'd probably use acrylic)









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

MiteyF said:


> Can someone explain the purpose of the enormous crystal/sapphires? Besides being easier to knock/chip, and making it harder to read from an angle, what's the purpose of having a sapphire that looks like it doesn't fit/wasn't installed correctly? It reminds me of the old Impalas etc. with tiny wire wheels that stick out waaaay too far.


Because I like the way it looks. What's the purpose of asking a pragmatic question to a group of people who disassemble perfectly good watches to swap in a kanji day wheel. I guess the purpose was just a lead in to your insult.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Brightling007 said:


> As for chipping, I much rather damage the crystal than the case, it is pretty easy to replace and not as expensive. Plus it is really more capable so nicely protects the watch..


That's an angle I had not thought of.
Especially if the crystal were plastic, that would make sense.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> That's an angle I had not thought of.
> Especially if the crystal were plastic, that would make sense.


Well, I actually wear a couple of bangers to work, and the watches with these crystals stay completely as new, whereas almost anything else looks badly worn within a week. Damage is never excluded, but it would take something really serious to chip a sapphire that is chamfered polished...


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



humphrj said:


> The divers we mod are mainly Seiko and there is a direct lineage back to the 6105-8110 which initially had a tall hardlex crystal (type 1). So it's not just Rolex inspired.
> 
> Mine's a little proud too. I guess only time will tell if my sapphire protects the bezel or gets chipped. Either way, I like the look but feel the new really tall top hat crystals are a bit too high for me, unless I was doing an out and out vintage sub homage(in which case I'd probably use acrylic)
> 
> ...


If acrylic we're easier to fit and more water tight aftermarket than the sapphire top hat I bet more modders would go that direction, or at least more than do now which is next to none on Seiko from what I've seen.

Many more people installing acrylic tall domes in sub homage cases.

The fact remains people like what they like it's pointless to question it.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

New project, blasted case crown, bezel and blasted Strapcode ...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Gloss enamel coated a dial yesterday, and relumed it today and built it in to my SKX007 watches. I love Seiko, and love the SKX, but what I never really liked is the dials not being deep black. And glossy ones don't exist for as far as I know. So, I decided to try out if the gloss clear coat deepened up the black, and man it did!! I've mixed two lume powders, to a blue day colour with C3, so it is some sort of slight turquoise like day colour. The pictures are under LED light, and make it a lot more green than it really is. The lume is also applied to the inwards running small end of the 6,9 and 12 hour indices, and to the long end of the seconds hand.

Oh yes, and I've chosen to install the Tuna hands set now, just a subtle difference to the stock SKX...

This watch I posted a good dozen pages back, where it already had the ceramic insert and sapphire double dome. The ceramic insert was already gloss deep black, which made the dial look way too pale imho. I'm very happy with the way it looks now!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Here's a better example of the day colour:


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Gloss enamel coated a dial yesterday, and relumed it today and built it in to my SKX007 watches. I love Seiko, and love the SKX, but what I never really liked is the dials not being deep black. And glossy ones don't exist for as far as I know. So, I decided to try out if the gloss clear coat deepened up the black, and man it did!! I've mixed two lume powders, to a blue day colour with C3, so it is some sort of slight turquoise like day colour. The pictures are under LED light, and make it a lot more green than it really is. The lume is also applied to the inwards running small end of the 6,9 and 12 hour indices, and to the long end of the seconds hand.
> 
> Oh yes, and I've chosen to install the Tuna hands set now, just a subtle difference to the stock SKX...
> 
> ...


Very cool! Great idea

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

MiteyF said:


> Can someone explain the purpose of the enormous crystal/sapphires? Besides being easier to knock/chip, and making it harder to read from an angle, what's the purpose of having a sapphire that looks like it doesn't fit/wasn't installed correctly? It reminds me of the old Impalas etc. with tiny wire wheels that stick out waaaay too far.


I've made a shot of one SKX that I have, that has an already thicker crystal than the stock one. It has a double dome sapphire. The insert is ceramic, and there you have it. Basically the bezel itself sits very (much too perhaps) high.. The inner edge of these inserts is almost as sharp as a knife. Plus, if this watch still had the stock crystal, like I explained earlier, it would literally have a gap between the crystal and the insert. Not just ugly, but collects tons of lint.

Plus, it takes just one little knock and the ceramic insert will crack to pieces. They are scratch proof, sure, but not very impact proof.


----------



## MiteyF (Jul 1, 2018)

Man, ask a simple question... to those of you who gave an honest answer, thank you. To those who took offense and replied snidely, well, you know.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

What is the deal with the round piece at the end of this seconds hand? Is that used as a handle for installing it or something? Then you cut it off?

The watch it comes from doesn't have that on the seconds hand.

Thanks.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

MiteyF said:


> Man, ask a simple question... to those of you who gave an honest answer, thank you. To those who took offense and replied snidely, well, you know.


I felt honest answers were given by all. That some disagreed with you dosen't make it not honest.

Wording of a question is important, especially on the internet without inflection or subtle linguistic cues and whatnot, your question was worded in a really judgmental way, I felt. Probably not how you intended it, but I'd say you got off pretty light as far as snideness (sp?/even a word) goes. We're all friends here.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

3WR said:


> What is the deal with the round piece at the end of this seconds hand? Is that used as a handle for installing it or something? Then you cut it off?
> 
> The watch it comes from doesn't have that on the seconds hand.
> 
> ...


Nah, that's gotta be an error, incorrectly cut in the factory...?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

MiteyF said:


> Man, ask a simple question... to those of you who gave an honest answer, thank you. To those who took offense and replied snidely, well, you know.


Well, LogisticsCzar already explained it very well, I guess the Impala comparison made it too judgmental. I don't see it like that either, this is a modding thread after all, and it is a perfectly good mod, for perfectly good reasons other than just the cosmetic aspects.

Besides, it was a rhetorical question, as many explanations were already given, making it feel like you didn't read any of that (and it wasn't more than a page back)

So, then it comes to being judgemental, with an example to make people feel stupid, plus no reading, comes dangerously close to trolling...

Then you come back asking about it, being kinda judgmental again!


----------



## Rocknrollwatches (Apr 2, 2018)

12 hr bezel mod. Was super tough to remove bezel on this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Can I see modded watches here? 

Is this the post your mods or the justify you taste thread?

I could care less if the new arbiter elegantiae likes tall glasses or the old Impala wheels I'd like to see pictures of his masterpieces ;-)


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

3WR said:


> What is the deal with the round piece at the end of this seconds hand? Is that used as a handle for installing it or something? Then you cut it off?
> 
> The watch it comes from doesn't have that on the seconds hand.
> 
> ...


.
I've gotten this too. I think it's for handling with tweezers and then just break/cut it off? No idea, but I got like 5 seconds hands with them...


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Mmpaste said:


> Question for you all.
> On modern skx's, what holds the bezel down to the case? If I were to have a few different styles with different inserts, will changing them frequently (like changing straps for a different look) cause undue wear on whatever this interface is? I imagine the gasket within the bezel rides over a lip of sorts on the case. Certainly this would wear down?


Friction holds it down. And frequently changing them will wear the bezel down, and it might wear the case down (scratches and damage bc of knife) if you're not executing the swap perfectly. I have one that's been changed so many times, I can pry it off with my hands and just snap it into place with ease.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

reddisc1 said:


> .
> I've gotten this too. I think it's for handling with tweezers and then just break/cut it off? No idea, but I got like 5 seconds hands with them...


I would stay away from tweezers with hands setting, better use Rodico if you guaranteed don't want scratches.


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> I would stay away from tweezers with hands setting, better use Rodico if you guaranteed don't want scratches.


Yeah, I agree. Was just trying to explain the "blob".

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

reddisc1 said:


> Friction holds it down. And frequently changing them will wear the bezel down, and it might wear the case down (scratches and damage bc of knife) if you're not executing the swap perfectly. I have one that's been changed so many times, I can pry it off with my hands and just snap it into place with ease.


On the SKX it is supposed to have a rubber O-ring keeping it in place, which is easy enough to replace. And always use water tap grease whilst fitting it, to turn smoothly. Removing it shouldn't need to give any damage when done right. Only the aftermarket cases have a steel spring and can give a fight taking off, but they can be retrofitted with genuine bezel and rubber o-ring, and when you drill with carbide drill you can fit a gen ratchet spring.


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Mother of pearl X Shark b-)

https://imgur.com/a/zgZ3ehd


----------



## Stopsign32v (Oct 6, 2018)

Odierology said:


> Mother of pearl X Shark b-)
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/zgZ3ehd


What model is this? I'm in love!


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Stopsign32v said:


> What model is this? I'm in love!


It's a modded SKX007. If I were to fathom a guess, it's an aftermarket SKX027 dial with a mother of pearl treatment on the dial and silver markers. Normally that dial is plain white with gold markers, logo and date window frame.


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Camera phone doesn't do it justice. Double dome blue tint and mother of pearl combo is just super!


----------



## gh0stleader (Oct 4, 2017)

I'm so jealous of you guys that can mod.

If I could do it, my first mod would be a Seiko w/ hacking and hand winding movement with planet ocean style broad hands, face, and bezel.


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

With a little help from a local repair shop and YouTube, some wild imagination and practice, this is going to be my next money pit for sure.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Added two tone bracelet to my turtle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiteyF (Jul 1, 2018)

gh0stleader said:


> I'm so jealous of you guys that can mod.
> 
> If I could do it, my first mod would be a Seiko w/ hacking and hand winding movement with planet ocean style broad hands, face, and bezel.


Having never had a watch apart before, I was able to (fairly easily) remove the movement, swap the dial, day wheel, hands and chapter ring. Since I had the crystal out and the bezel off, I could have easily swapped those too. Basically, almost everything one might typically do for a mod. If I can do it on my first go, without the proper tools no less, you should be just fine. It's not difficult!


----------



## Doc_Holliday008 (Aug 31, 2018)

Rocknrollwatches said:


> 12 hr bezel mod. Was super tough to remove bezel on this one!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great piece! I like the GMT bezel!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

Odierology said:


> Mother of pearl X Shark
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that real mother of pearl?


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

gh0stleader said:


> I'm so jealous of you guys that can mod.
> 
> If I could do it, my first mod would be a Seiko w/ hacking and hand winding movement with planet ocean style broad hands, face, and bezel.


 Anyone can mod. Give it a try, you might surprise yourself.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Turtle with SKX011 dial, DLW ceramic bezel insert and chapter ring, kanji day wheel, and crystaltimes top hat sapphire. On uncle seiko rubber, probably going on a bracelet soon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Sumo Mod








Planet Monsterturtle








Grey Turtle


----------



## bulletz (Jan 19, 2012)

A ménage a trois of railmaster+aqua terra+seiko5. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

TST SKX custom.
dP


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

My SKX023 Mid Size Diver

before









after


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;gt;*

Heads up for everyone that likes thick crystal. I have been working with Alex at Crystal Times for a few months to bringing back the EXTREME high dome crystal. Well he finally has it in stock and it is limited to 20 pieces. Well 18 since I bought 2 for upcoming projects. Probably won't last long and he won't do it again do to it being a pain in the ass to make and having an extememely high scrap rate. Get it while you can!!

In the meantime here is a pic of my rediculous looking top hat crystal that I just love!!!!


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

6309-7290 mod dial hands 6105 insert ceramic yacht master grey nato blue


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Still torn between SNZs and SNKs for my next project.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

My new homemade fullbund strap for snk before soon modding (skx033 dial/hands to come/


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Casio project..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Seiko 7A28-702A with custom hands. Red hands is a minute hand, white bold hands is for hour that one connecting parts with arrow hands.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DE using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Lovin' those double Ds









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Samurai with Lumed Ceramic insert from LCBI


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Derkdiggler said:


> Casio project..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lume/vintage details?
That looks really cool.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

nello said:


> Lume/vintage details?
> That looks really cool.


Thanks!

I used Noctilumina's vintage lume mixed with his G15f. I wanted a vintage looking lume but with the most lume glow possible ( reasoning for the G15F mix).

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Aluminum bronze Fiftyfour modified with aftermarket 6105-8009 dial and hands. I could not get dial aligned using dial dots so had to remove bezel and crystal, glue dial to chapter ring then chapter ring to case. Put movement back in case then put hands on through front of case. Better alignment however I scratched up hands and a few specks of dust inside crystal. Can't start over since chapter ring and dial are glued in. I'm happy though, looks better in person than in picture.


----------



## paolo83 (Jan 7, 2016)

Anyone know of any trustworthy online stores that sell AR sapphire crystals for a Seiko SNK809? 
Thanks in advance for any links you can provide me.


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

10 yrs challenge









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

From Seiko Watch Club of the Philippines, not mine. Sick crown position and beveled edges!









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Odierology said:


> From Seiko Watch Club of the Philippines, not mine. Sick crown position and beveled edges!


the bevels are interesting. can't help would think it would look a little better if the crown were more.... in the proper place... =)


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Dagaz domed sapphire & LCBI bezel


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Double.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Odierology said:


> From Seiko Watch Club of the Philippines, not mine. Sick crown position and beveled edges!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the poster state who makes this dial? It's obviously a custom aftermarket replacement, but I'm really feeling that no-date.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

paolo83 said:


> Anyone know of any trustworthy online stores that sell AR sapphire crystals for a Seiko SNK809?
> Thanks in advance for any links you can provide me.


https://crystaltimes.net/shop/seiko-5-sport/

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Toofsy said:


> My new homemade fullbund strap for snk before soon modding (skx033 dial/hands to come/


The only way to wear a SNK.

Q1. Bunds are notoriously bad for sticking out, creating a gap especially on the smaller wrist...does yours?
Q2) Is this your job?
Q3) Do you have a shop? How much?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

ap614 said:


> Did the poster state who makes this dial? It's obviously a custom aftermarket replacement, but I'm really feeling that no-date.


SKX023

Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

humphrj said:


> The only way to wear a SNK.
> 
> Q1. Bunds are notoriously bad for sticking out, creating a gap especially on the smaller wrist...does yours?
> Q2) Is this your job?
> ...


Hi,
I have a 17,5cm wrist and made a pattern on AI especially for the SNK case to have a good fit.No gap on my wrist.
Yes it's my job as I like leathercraft
No shop but can discuss to make one or you.
Initially bought this snk for my son but with strap I have to wear it everyday.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Odierology said:


> SKX023


What about this particular version of it? The SKX023 is a day/date dial. Someone is making custom versions of the SKX023 dial and I'm interested who. I would swap this dial into my SKX031 mod in a heartbeat!


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Toofsy said:


> View attachment 13831293


Wow, well done!


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Seiko 6309-7290 with 6117 worldtime movement, plongeur hands, military dial and generic small compass









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DE using Tapatalk


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Odierology said:


> From Seiko Watch Club of the Philippines, not mine. Sick crown position and beveled edges!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how the case is made. Super modern in my eyes. Do you have a link with more pictures?


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

A more subtle mod  
I've been wanting a SARB015 Alpinist for awhile and just couldn't find any in near-mint or mint condition. Then I thought, why look for used when I can just make one myself with new parts and have essentially a NOS 015, with hands that I like more? I was always going to change out that ugly red seconds hand on the 015 anyway.

I used:
New SARB017
New SARB015 dial from watch parts plaza
Used SARB033 hand set from eBay
B&R Bands leather

I kept the original 017 compass ring on it even though it is technically green; it looks black most of the time. I'll change it out for a real 015 glossy black compass ring whenever it becomes available again.


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

Blumo with double domed crystal, MM300 hands, ceramic bezel.


----------



## WatchNyou (Jan 25, 2019)

My version of a famous GMT.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

paolo83 said:


> Anyone know of any trustworthy online stores that sell AR sapphire crystals for a Seiko SNK809?
> Thanks in advance for any links you can provide me.


There are some cheap ones on eBay, but not sure if they have AR.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNyou (Jan 25, 2019)

tennesseean_87 said:


> There are some cheap ones on eBay, but not sure if they have AR.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out Crystaltimes.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## King Fabulous (Jan 11, 2019)

The S104! Just finished and I am super happy with the results!

Yobokies latest which I ordered just 2 days after he released it. Dial, hands and bezel mounted on a NH36 with black day date wheel. Installed inside a polished SNZH55, with text removed from case back. Finished off with a Fluco leather strap with white stitching which I am trying in both black and brown.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Looks realy nice high polished


----------



## kc38 (Dec 9, 2012)

When I feeling blue....


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

nolte said:


>


Note, which bezel is that?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

CTSteve said:


> Note, which bezel is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Parts list in this is kind of crazy!
Bezel (w/insert) and Crown are from SBBN023.
Hands are SBBN019.
Dial is a 'plain old' SBBN013 dial.
Movement is 7C46.

I think the 6309 case/caseback and the crystal are both original. I know the crystal didn't come from a 300mm tuna because its flat. I know that bezel is too small for it to be a 1000m tuna flat crystal... so it's either a 6309 crystal or something else that just fit.

I can't take credit for making the dang thing. Rob @ Monster watches made it some years back, when those LE tuna parts were (I guess) just lying around his shop.


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Learning by doing, seiko UFO 6138 case + screw down crown SKX007/009 + GMT inner ring + Seiko 6117 world time movement + military dial + plongeur hands









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DE using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

nolte said:


> Parts list in this is kind of crazy!
> Bezel (w/insert) and Crown are from SBBN023.
> Hands are SBBN019.
> Dial is a 'plain old' SBBN013 dial.
> ...


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

SKX with NH upgrade, Black day/date wheels, SARB crown, SRPC25 dial, Dr. Seikostain seconds hand and sapphire.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Can I use SNZH after market inserts for this FFF wannabe Urchin? Appreciate all reply.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Seiko 6309 / TST Tuna case, blue AR crystal, 6306 movement with 6306 Silverwave dial, mm300 style hands, blue shroud and coin edge bezel


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Fantastic piece!
Looks like a $3,000 watch.

I've been waiting forever for syringe hands!!
And that dial! Killa.

But the insert: Is the *bezel insert *also from Yobokies? (Cuz I couldn't find it on his very well organized photobucket. SIGH!!!!! )



King Fabulous said:


> The S104!
> Yobokies latest which I ordered just 2 days after he released it. Dial, hands and bezel mounted on a NH36 with black day date wheel.
> 
> View attachment 13834185
> View attachment 13834183


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

Turtle GMT 
#6117 #worldtime #movement
#monster #hands
#6309 #7040 #turtle #case
#orange #bezel










Sent from my ASUS_Z012DE using Tapatalk


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

I keep tinkering with this one, NH36, changed dial and hands, blacked out day wheel. I may black out the date wheel as well.


----------



## chunks (Jun 21, 2012)

Did you need to do any work on the dial to fit?


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

chunks said:


> Did you need to do any work on the dial to fit?


Nope. Did mine the same. Great mod.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

Here is my skx. Still looking for sloped bezel.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

My simple "OEM Plus" 007. Keeping the classic look of the 007, but with major refinements where I feel it's necessary. Inky black dial, inky black insert, and pops of gold. 

- LCBI insert
- SRPC44 dial
- SRPC44 gold seconds hand
- 4R36 and SARB059 crown

Yeah the chapter ring is off, I know.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

What Seiko or Seiko 5 am I looking for, in order to mod it?

- not a diver, prefer sport watch, no bezel.
- comes with or will take a 28.5 replacement dial
- 20mm lug width
- case diameter of 38mm or less. 

Basically looking to do a yobokies SNK80x-656 mod, but would like a case with 20mm lug width.


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

chunks said:


> Did you need to do any work on the dial to fit?


If you were asking me - no, no modification required. The dial is from an SRP779.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Bagawanta said:


> Turtle GMT
> #6117 #worldtime #movement
> #monster #hands
> #6309 #7040 #turtle #case
> ...


What movement?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

dino8791 said:


> SKX with NH upgrade, Black day/date wheels, SARB crown, SRPC25 dial, Dr. Seikostain seconds hand and sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this one. One of my favorites. Nice cohesion.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

How is the lume on LCBI inserts? I have one for a skx013 and it's horrible compared to DLW. was kinda thinking it may be because the 013 is smaller.

How do you guys deal with tight rotating bezel after install? Had to take mine off like ten times


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

LCBI Lumed bezel insert on Turtle


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Palo said:


> How is the lume on LCBI inserts? I have one for a skx013 and it's horrible compared to DLW. was kinda thinking it may be because the 013 is smaller.
> 
> How do you guys deal with tight rotating bezel after install? Had to take mine off like ten times
> 
> View attachment 13842271


I have one LCBI and not impressed, looks great in light however in dark does not compare to SKX dial and hands lume right at lights out and fades relatively quickly.

As for tight bezel could be o-ring/inner gasket to thick. Did you put silicone grease on o-ring. I had one where o-ring was too thin and bezel was extremely loose, I put thicker one on and it fit and turns perfect. Vice versa I had another one with o-ring too thick. This is first time I've heard of Namokimods and I see they have o-ring already installed, could it be too thick? Could try OEM o-ring if not damaged. Don't forget silicone grease.

I had another one that sounds like same problem as yours, I could get bezel on but it would not turn. After few times I rotated click spring 180 degrees (swap feet in respective case holes) and it worked smoothly. Sometimes one of those two springs get bent removing bezel. I guess they're angled just right to give 120 clicks and sometimes after replacing either it won't turn at all or will only have 60 clicks.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Only thing I like about lcbi is they offer their sub style in a flat insert. Namoki is all sloped so you would need a domed crystal.

Lume shot of namoki,


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Palo said:


> Only thing I like about lcbi is they offer their sub style in a flat insert. Namoki is all sloped so you would need a domed crystal.
> 
> Lume shot of namoki,
> View attachment 13844561


Or you would laminate the crystal as I've shown a few pages back.


----------



## Bagawanta (Oct 22, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> What movement?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use 6117 worldtime movement

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DE using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

I bought a SEIKO Protos which has a exclusive case design and a very nice dial, but does not match at design. So I decided - make two from one. 
So I bought an old SKX023 and look at the result.

























The orange one got a new sapphire, case back without glas and crown tube with thread - thats highlighted the Tool Watch design.

The silver one got a signed aftermarket crown and a special leather to makes a nice dresser. 
Sapphire from CT made for the SKX013.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

WOO. successfully case/guts swapped my SNSX77 mod with a brand new SNKE79. the whole goal was to get my SNSX77 blue dial and hands etc, into a case with 20mm lugs. then the 2nd watch would still be a wearable watch as it would be my first white dial (and have had fun with the while dial watch a little before the mod, so i know i'll like the white dial). I don't have pics yet, but i'll get those done.

I got lucky with the spacers and casebacks as each watch went back together with not much difficulty. took about a half hour, did get a couple really bad specks of dust left inside the white-dialed mod, but now that i've done it once i'm a bit more confident to go in and blow out the dust. I did buy a blower but since i was so happy with the blue dial result i don't feel i need to go back into the other mod tonight. oh and i also put a minor scratch in the hardlex of the 20mm's lug case's glass. =\ but it's not too awful i guess... 

plus i also got my Sharkey 62MAS today, so this was a pretty eventful watch day for me.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Palo said:


> Only thing I like about lcbi is they offer their sub style in a flat insert. Namoki is all sloped so you would need a domed crystal.
> 
> Lume shot of namoki,
> View attachment 13844561


So is this pic of Namoki insert on Namoki bezel or DLW insert on Namoki bezel?

This same pic on one of your previous posts I thought you said is DLW insert on Namoki bezel. I ask because I'm looking at purchasing a DLW lumed insert and another DLW SKX OEM style sapphire crystal.

I already know the LCBI insert doesn't compare to SKX lume but I thought you implied DLW does. Or do you mean both DLW and Namoki lume compare to SKX but Namoki insert is only sloped?


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Sumo modded with a SARB061 dial, dagaz hands, satin chapter, LCBI insert, and clear AR double dome from DLW.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Mod reversal to Seiko 5 Sports. The contrast between the silver dial and the blue/black bezel insert is striking. >>


----------



## sw0ng (Apr 30, 2016)

Here is my fully modded SKX007. Literally everything has been changed out except the case, movement and the crown.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Sumo modded with a SARB061 dial, dagaz hands, satin chapter, LCBI insert, and clear AR double dome from DLW.


Super clean mod - looks like an expensive factory version of a sumo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

sw0ng said:


> Here is my fully modded SKX007. *Literally everything* has been changed out except the case, movement and the crown.


As it should be! Cuz, then, even a Seiko becomes a really nice watch. ;-)


----------



## sw0ng (Apr 30, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> As it should be! Cuz, then, even a Seiko becomes a really nice watch. ;-)


Yeah, but unfortunately this bad boy doesn't get much wrist time anymore. I'm considering letting it go or figuring out a way to get it back into the rotation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Fossilbones said:


> So is this pic of Namoki insert on Namoki bezel or DLW insert on Namoki bezel?
> 
> This same pic on one of your previous posts I thought you said is DLW insert on Namoki bezel. I ask because I'm looking at purchasing a DLW lumed insert and another DLW SKX OEM style sapphire crystal.
> 
> I already know the LCBI insert doesn't compare to SKX lume but I thought you implied DLW does. Or do you mean both DLW and Namoki lume compare to SKX but Namoki insert is only sloped?


That's the DLW insert. Lume is great! The markings do have a slight creamy tint to them, it's not white like the oem insert. Doesn't look bad tho.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

fastenerhouse said:


> Mod reversal to Seiko 5 Sports. The contrast between the silver dial and the blue/black bezel insert is striking. >>


Love It! It AWESOME

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

My latest:
Parnis all original al with BSHT dial and eBay hands. This is the first BSHT dial run and it has awesome lume. I was extremely lucky with the hands, awesome lume and the Gmt has blue lume!
Then a Tiger Concept V6 with 2836 clone, BSHT 369 dial and raffles hands









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Super clean mod - looks like an expensive factory version of a sumo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a super limited 1 of 1 edition lol


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 Domed with Sub Bezel









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Anyone know what case this is? Found it on carousel but I can't figure out where the seller was able to find a 36mm case for Seiko movements!

https://mobile.carousell.com/p/seik...on-srpb09-mod-limited-edition-dial-180862213/


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Rebuilt Watch Completed!

I'm calling this one "Magnetic Field"

Here are the details:
1. 7s26-8060 case from a Seiko 5 SKXN97 (http://www.watchsleuth.com/seiko5finder/search/?MOD=SKXN97) I got in a bulk purchase of junk watches. The case is lightly sanded by me and has a nice weathered look. 
2. The movement is a refurbished 7s26A I purchased from the bay. It runs +28 sec/day so far. 
3. Crystal Gasket from Otto Frei
4. Generic Hardlex Crystal from Jules Borel
5. Dagaz Magneto handset (hence the "magnetic")
6. Dial from a SNE809 field watch I had leftover from an earlier mod (hence the "field")
7. Caseback gasket from my stock -- same as a 7s26-0020 diver case
8. Stem and crown from Jules Borel with the stem cut to size by me and secured into the crown with blue Loctite. 
9. Cheap strap I had in my stock

Thoughts:
1. The 8060 case for the SKXN97 is roughly the same size that used for the SNE809, but the larger shoulders of the case, the lack of curved lugs, and the stainless caseback make this watch feel taller and heavier than its well-known cousin.
2. Start to finish this took six weeks, mostly due to trial, error, and trial again (https://www.watchuseek.com/f365/seiko-5-build-questions-4853141.html). 
3. Total cost around $150, but it let me put another Seiko back into the world.

One to the next one...























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

jmai said:


> Anyone know what case this is? Found it on carousel but I can't figure out where the seller was able to find a 36mm case for Seiko movements!
> 
> https://mobile.carousell.com/p/seik...on-srpb09-mod-limited-edition-dial-180862213/


Probably a case for a 2824. Saw an NH35 mod with a 2824 case yesterday, the guy said it was plug and play

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## sw0ng (Apr 30, 2016)

Robson-RJ said:


> Excellent topic!
> 
> Look at the pictures of my SKX007 Military
> 
> ...


What model is that on the right??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Lume check









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

That was an experiment... not sure we came for success but probably may be interesting for someone. As for me the snkl23 dial in skx needs other hands something in seamaster stile and bezel insert as well like a PO... 
but I don't want to move in that direction










Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## kc38 (Dec 9, 2012)

View attachment 20190117_191640.jpg

Blue & Black


----------



## alexandertan (Jul 7, 2018)

Got sick of the batman, so I went on a project to convert it to a Half Gold (Two tone) Watch. I actually like the original skx dial which is why i didn't change it or the chapter ring. Just in time for CNY ! 恭喜發財 ! ??

Bracelet - Yobokies 22mm T/T Super Oyster
Insert - DLW 007 Sub Black X Gold 
Hands - DLW Marinemaster 
Bezel - OSC Gold Coin Bezel
Glass - K2 Superdome
Assembly - K2 Watch Company


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Bezel: OSC Shark Brushed; 
Brodmann insert + military dial: Dagaz 
Seiko OEM hands 
Case - blasted to high light (courtesy, MCWW).
On a Razor bracelet.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

prostoLeha said:


> That was an experiment... not sure we came for success but probably may be interesting for someone. As for me the snkl23 dial in skx needs other hands something in seamaster stile and bezel insert as well like a PO...
> but I don't want to move in that direction
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is some wrist ....!
Love those hands!!

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Brightling007 said:


> I don't blame you, better use affordable materials for target practice anyway.


Reporting back my progress. I finished the watch today. I ended up deciding to wait for the sapphire crystal from China. Also I upgraded the movement NH36. Thanks for the walkthough on this method for the crystal it worked perfectly and its actually hard to believe how well it worked. Now I have exactly what I wanted a lightly modded SKX007 that retains its original vibe with light upgrades and hand winding and hacking which will make me wear this watch much more than before. Honest the hardest part was changing over the day wheel (tough to get that little washer off without destroying it) and trimming the new stem to place in new crown.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

FreddyNorton said:


> Reporting back my progress. I finished the watch today. I ended up deciding to wait for the sapphire crystal from China. Also I upgraded the movement NH36. Thanks for the walkthough on this method for the crystal it worked perfectly and its actually hard to believe how well it worked. Now I have exactly what I wanted a lightly modded SKX007 that retains its original vibe with light upgrades and hand winding and hacking which will make me wear this watch much more than before. Honest the hardest part was changing over the day wheel (tough to get that little washer off without destroying it) and trimming the new stem to place in new crown.
> 
> View attachment 13856067
> 
> ...


That looks amazing man! Glad I was able to help you out with this method..


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



marcellolipi said:


> I bought a SEIKO Protos
> 
> View attachment 13845073
> 
> ...


The Orange Protos mod is fantastic. Lots of work but well thought out and executed.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Just finished a mod for my dad.
He had a SNKH17 for a long time and loved the dial. But one day he scratched the crystal and that issue was so much annoying for him so I tried to help! Unfortunately (or maybe not )I didn't find a right sapphire crystal for that model and finally purchased that legendary SNKL23 (it's a really great piece so I want the same for myself), sapphire crystal from crystaltimes for it and a new strap from RIOS. 
And here is the result. I'm so excited of this new hybrid and dad is really happy with his reborn Seiko 5.









On the last photo you may have noticed another Seiko 5. That is the old case and bracelet from SNKH17 and a dial from SNKL23. Crystal I finally used was from crystaltimes and dedicated for SARB033. It has an unpleasant gap but anyway may exist in such configuration. Dad likes it as well 
I will probably post some more pics later

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

Several years ago bought this Thai dial for a classic, but, the movement gave out after I installed the new dial.
So, on a year old donor "5" that I never used;


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Dr Seiko Stan bezel

DLW 12hr sloped Batman insert

DLW high beveled type e crystal for sloped inserts

Crystaltimes Red S crown

Crystaltimes lower profile caseback

Ague seat belt nato


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

I recently modded my SRP775. Compared to most mods in this thread mine was fairly simple. It was my first mod attempt though, so I tried to not get too crazy for fear of causing irreparable damage, haha. Now after doing it I have a little more confidence to take on some more advanced mods.

Mods consisted of a coin edge bezel and box sapphire from Crystal Times, and a ceramic insert from DLW. Also took the opportunity to regulate the movement. Was running -12 s/d with a beat error of 1.2 ms before regulating. Now running -3 to -5 s/d with a beat error of 0.2 ms.

Haven't yet decided on the next mod, but leaning toward a SNK809 mod (upgraded mvmt, sapphire, dial, hands, and maybe polishing the case).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Got a new coin bezel from Namoki to replace the CrystalTimes one on my 6R15 009. Gotta say it is the best coin bezel I've found, aesthetically in my opinion. Has just the right amount of coin, with a nice sloped front and back to reduce the visual height of the bezel.  Pictured on the SARB059 bracelet.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

jmai said:


> Got a new coin bezel from Namoki to replace the CrystalTimes one on my 6R15 009. Gotta say it is the best coin bezel I've found, aesthetically in my opinion. Has just the right amount of coin, with a nice sloped front and back to reduce the visual height of the bezel.  Pictured on the SARB059 bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13862009
> 
> ...


Very nice combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J Fix (Dec 10, 2018)

My second post here and my first modded SKX007. Very happy with the results. All mod work done by NEWW.


----------



## SpankyMcGee (Oct 15, 2018)

My latest mods. New bezel insert and coin edge bezel. 5 minute job.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

efawke said:


> I recently modded my SRP775.
> 
> Mods consisted of a coin edge bezel and box sapphire from Crystal Times, and a ceramic insert from DLW. Also took the opportunity to regulate the movement. Was running -12 s/d with a beat error of 1.2 ms before regulating. Now running -3 to -5 s/d with a beat error of 0.2 ms.
> 
> ...


Cool turtle mod. I'd avoid upgrading an 809 movement purely because the recessed crown does not add a joyful experience for handwinding and hacking. They're great watches to mod though and I've seen some cool versions on here.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## zul.hilme56 (Dec 8, 2018)

Namoki goodness 









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zyrsa (Jan 17, 2019)

I just received the dial today, so here's my modded SKX007. Beyond the obvious it has the 4R36 movement and SKX171 hands.


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Zyrsa said:


> I just received the dial today, so here's my modded SKX007. Beyond the obvious it has the 4R36 movement and SKX171 hands.
> 
> View attachment 13862993
> 
> ...


Looks great! Where did you get the dial from may I ask?

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Zyrsa (Jan 17, 2019)

prostoLeha said:


> Looks great! Where did you get the dial from may I ask?
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


Here on this forum in the parts etc. sales section.


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Zyrsa said:


> Here on this forum in the parts etc. sales section.


Thank you!

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Bead-blasted case 
OSC bezel + insert + chapter ring
Dagaz SOXA dial
Mixed hands: Yobokies Plongeur + OEM Seiko... all held together with a swanky NATO...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Old lady...

Used and somehow abused ... Or shouldn't we all be wearing the hella out of our watches ?

At any rate....

New crystal
New seals
New Pepsi insert
New MM300 hands
New-er 7S26C

And all clean and dandy !

Now



Before


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



goyoneuff said:


> Old lady...
> 
> Used and somehow abused ... Or shouldn't we all be wearing the hella out of our watches ?
> 
> ...


Fair play, you really did wear the hell out of that!! Looks good after the TLC too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

@goyoneuff - Well done! Looks like it's ready for more! What's going on the bottom right image?


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Lol.

Thank you for your note and compliments !

Nope. She wasn't mine.... I got her to make her live again !

;-)



Shropshire_Tom said:


> Fair play, you really did wear the hell out of that!! Looks good after the TLC too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you very much !

It is me trying to capture some of the dirt...

;-)



ap614 said:


> @goyoneuff - Well done! Looks like it's ready for more! What's going on the bottom right image?


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

5th MOD


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

first pics of this case swap mod...

original mod, 19mm lugs, all polished:









dial, etc swapped into SNKE case; 20mm lugs, some brushing:


----------



## datbme150 (Feb 5, 2018)

Anyone have any feedback on the bamford stuff?


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Will have to re adjusted the hands if I decide to keep them on or try a couple other sets. Decisions, decisions.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

SKX013 with SKX173 dial
Really like how it came out so far. But I do want a crystal that doesn't have that bevel. Anyone have any recommendations? Also a good oyster bracelets besides Strapcode?


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

My newly finished SKX013 Save the Ocean mod. Only way I could wear this gorgeous dial without looking like I have a dinner plate on my chicken wrist! 
View attachment 2019-02-06-15.38.41cTS.jpg


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: Post your mods here; my Sammy Ti Mod*

Ok guys, I just got a snkk27. I want to change the dial to a blue, possible starburst, dial. I am having trouble finding an online seller who has a dial with the date and day opening for it. Any ideas? I plan on also changing the hardlex glass to sapphire, but I want to do it all at the same time.


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Beater of the month









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*

Whoops


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

I've gone gold for new year


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)

Ditched the black canvas strap and went with a minimalist dial.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Looks like a normal STO turtle...









Until you see that crazy dome from the side. Finally got the extreme dome from Crystaltimes and I LOVE IT!


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Previously posted mod, swapped in Dagaz 70's dial. A little bit of a Benrus Type 1 homage. After many attempts with this case setup, I'm really happy with the result. I most likely will probably not change anything on it again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

dino8791 said:


> Previously posted mod, swapped in Dagaz 70's dial. A little bit of a Benrus Type 1 homage. After many attempts with this case setup, I'm really happy with the result. I most likely will probably not change anything on it again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks amazing! Very well done

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

I have an extra mm300 dial that I bought some time ago. I'm thinking of putting it on a Sumo for my next mod... any thoughts on this?


----------



## Genco (Jan 3, 2017)

Seiko SKX 007 12 Hour Batman Mod


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MakaveliSK said:


>


Wow... be careful entering doorways and walking down narrow halls. Crazy how normal it looks dead on; that's the indication of a well cut crystal.


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

Swapped the blue insert on this SRP773 for a pepsi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

SNK transformation. Who says Seiko is boring and for old cranky people? What the f? How dare you talk about old and cranky? Come down here and I'll show you what old and cranky is. 









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

My latest creation! Inspired by the Dawn Gray Turtle, I wanted to make something similar but with more muted, darker tones, and in an SKX case of course (I just really don't jive with the turtle cases on my wrist). I think this one might be a keeper of mod frenzy I've been on. 

- 4R36 with SARB059 crown
- SRPC23 dial
- OSC seconds hand
- OSC bezel insert
- OSC atlas bezel
- OSC chapter ring
- Tuna blue silicone


----------



## Jim1973 (Aug 4, 2018)

Some fantastic mods here. Here’s a couple of mine:

7002 with relumed 6105 dial and hands and my 6309 with relumed ScubaPro aftermarket dial i picked up for 99p on eBay.


----------



## MiteyF (Jul 1, 2018)

jmai said:


> My latest creation! Inspired by the Dawn Gray Turtle, I wanted to make something similar but with more muted, darker tones, and in an SKX case of course (I just really don't jive with the turtle cases on my wrist). I think this one might be a keeper of mod frenzy I've been on.
> 
> - 4R36 with SARB059 crown
> - SRPC23 dial
> ...


I've been planning on using that bezel insert, good quality? Does it seem like the finish will hold up?


----------



## MiteyF (Jul 1, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

jmai said:


> My latest creation! Inspired by the Dawn Gray Turtle, I wanted to make something similar but with more muted, darker tones, and in an SKX case of course (I just really don't jive with the turtle cases on my wrist). I think this one might be a keeper of mod frenzy I've been on.
> 
> - 4R36 with SARB059 crown
> - SRPC23 dial
> ...


Mega Mod! Really nice dial and insert combo, fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

MiteyF said:


> I've been planning on using that bezel insert, good quality? Does it seem like the finish will hold up?


It's an aluminum insert so it'll scratch as easily as any aluminum insert. That being said though, of all the alu inserts I've bought from different suppliers, OSC makes the best I've seen. The finishing is really nice - you can see sort of a brushed finish on the paint, and the edges are subtly rounded instead of sharp cuts that I've gotten from Dagaz, etc.



dino8791 said:


> Mega Mod! Really nice dial and insert combo, fantastic!


Thanks man!


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

I drilled the lugs in my modded SKX007. Took a chance was really scared and glad I bought a 10 pack of bits because I broke 5 of them doing it. Hardest part is figuring when to stop them come in on the outside of the lug. If you go just a hair too far the bit breaks and gets stuck inside. I just have to clean it up a bit but it came out really good and now its a breeze to change out straps. Now I am truly done with this watch as far as modding. Its got lumed insert, sapphire crystal, hand winding hacking movement and now drilled lugs. To me its the perfect SKX. Oh and also have it regulated to be 2-5 seconds a day fast and thats on wrist 24/7 even sleeping. Every week I just pull the crown out for 15-30 seconds to sync time up perfectly. I feel bad for my other watches now because I dont see myself taking this thing off for a while.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

!!!!!!

I myself am too lazy to do this, but I greatly admire people who go the distance - for the intensity of interest they have for their hobby. 
THIS, to me, signals real love for watches.



FreddyNorton said:


> I drilled the lugs in my modded SKX007. Took a chance was really scared and glad I bought a 10 pack of bits because I broke 5 of them doing it.
> 
> View attachment 13877613


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

dino8791 said:


> Previously posted mod, swapped in Dagaz 70's dial. A little bit of a Benrus Type 1 homage. After many attempts with this case setup, I'm really happy with the result. I most likely will probably not change anything on it again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is fantastic! Perfect use for a dial I've been interested in before but never tried.

Mind sharing the details on parts? I don't recognize some of the elements.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

3WR said:


> That is fantastic! Perfect use for a dial I've been interested in before but never tried.
> 
> Mind sharing the details on parts? I don't recognize some of the elements.


 No problem. Bead blasted case, Crystaltimes black crown and bezel, Dr. Seikostain red AR sapphire and blasted chapter ring, DLW ceramic bezel insert, Dagaz 70's dial, SNZG hands w/ SKX seconds hand (minus lume), NH upgrade w/ black date wheel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

From what Seiko 5 is this?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Namoki ceramic insert.


----------



## megaloxana (Jan 28, 2019)

FreddyNorton said:


> I drilled the lugs in my modded SKX007. Took a chance was really scared and glad I bought a 10 pack of bits because I broke 5 of them doing it. Hardest part is figuring when to stop them come in on the outside of the lug. If you go just a hair too far the bit breaks and gets stuck inside. I just have to clean it up a bit but it came out really good and now its a breeze to change out straps. Now I am truly done with this watch as far as modding. Its got lumed insert, sapphire crystal, hand winding hacking movement and now drilled lugs. To me its the perfect SKX. Oh and also have it regulated to be 2-5 seconds a day fast and thats on wrist 24/7 even sleeping. Every week I just pull the crown out for 15-30 seconds to sync time up perfectly. I feel bad for my other watches now because I dont see myself taking this thing off for a while.


What size drill bits did you use and was it by hand or power?


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Anybody know best way to paint watch hands? I have a set of silver datejust hands coming I want to paint white for my Maen Hudson watch. The hands it came with suuuuuck. Well, nice concept but lume is printed stickers that only lasts few seconds and no way to relume them.


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Nail polish worked for me


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

megaloxana said:


> What size drill bits did you use and was it by hand or power?


I used 1.20mm bits and used my Dremel tool at lowest speed. Which I think was 5k RPM but I do think slower RPM would be better just I had to work with what I got.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MakaveliSK said:


> Looks like a normal STO turtle...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That thing is bonkers, in a great way!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



3-1-1 said:


> That thing is bonkers, in a great way!


I can't stop looking at it when I wear it. The crystal is so amazing from any angle and the cut is perfect. Alex at Crystaltimes sells amazing products... Can't thank him enough for making this happen.

Can't post with out a pic or two.


----------



## Ryanssmith7 (Sep 30, 2018)

Here is my first automatic watch and first modification. I'm really proud of it. Came out better than I expected. I went with a simple homage to the submariner.

DD sapphire w/o bevel
Sub bezel 
Sub Ceramic slopped bezel insert 
NH36 movement
Signed crown
Stock dial, hands and bracelets.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexandertan (Jul 7, 2018)

arok said:


> I've gone gold for new year


where did you get that dial from? i think i'm in love.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Been waiting for months to do this mod!
SBDC065 with the new SBDC071 pepsi bezel. Simple mod but a game changer for me.  
I'm in loooooove!


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Just love this thing


----------



## foten21 (Jun 28, 2018)

My b-uhr mod here
Seiko snkn55k1 as a base


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Just love this thing


Details please 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Seiko fans will understand... Specially SKX fans !


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

CTSteve said:


> Details please
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Its your standard sumo with a clear AR double dome, satin chapter, SARB061 dial, dagaz hands and LCBI bezel insert. I really wanted a sterile chapter ring to give it depth, but the lack of minute markers on the stock dial bothered me. SARB061 to the rescue....


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Took a gamble with this one and I think it paid off!

















• CrystalTimes CT056 double dome sapphire with blue AR (previously installed)
• Yobokies C3 Chrome Monster hand set
• SKXA33 dial from a non-working sample watch
• SII NH36 movement with 7S26 spacer

Rather than going the route of adding the day complication to the stock 4R35, I opted to build a complete drop in replacement. Easy peasy!

Packed away the stock parts, ready to swap back in whenever I choose.









I'm really happy with the result. The SKXA33 dial has very similar design queues to the stock SRPC35 (or vice versa) with smaller tapered hour markers that create more "openness" on the dial face and make the watch look bigger overall. The original hands on the SKXA33 are white with an all white back-end lollipop, but I didn't feel the white worked with the overall aesthetic (maybe if the hour markers were not framed with silver it would work better in my eyes). The Yobokies C3 Chrome Monster hands are a perfect substitute and I like the arrow seconds hand. The added day complication was neither here nor there for me, but at least the window is beveled, giving it a nice finished look.

Some might notice there's no more Prospex "X" logo, but that was never a deal breaker for me. Nice to not have it for the sake of simplicity though!

One additional note: there is a tiny pinhole in the lume of the minute hand. Likely a bubble that developed during the luming process. I have a replacement coming from Harold!


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Minor update to my SKX031 Submariner homage.

View attachment 13888321










I originally had a basic aftermarket crown from the Philippines to accommodate the NH36 stem. SeikoParts started selling the S crowns for the midsize divers so ordered one and swapped it in!









I think this is as far as this mod goes. It's been my favorite build for two years now and this little upgrade made it that much better!


----------



## ftxmwg (Feb 25, 2014)

.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I am thinking of possibly picking up an orange samurai and adding a blue ceramic lumed bezel insert from LCBI. I'm just looking for opinions from some of you modders out there- would this look cool, or not so much??


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

skx011j mod insert ceramic seamaster black strap zrc rallye


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

A different breed of SKX013.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

mydemise said:


> I am thinking of possibly picking up an orange samurai and adding a blue ceramic lumed bezel insert from LCBI. I'm just looking for opinions from some of you modders out there- would this look cool, or not so much??


Orange and blue work well together in most instances. However, I would only hesitate in your case because there are no details tying the two together. The details on the dial are black, which helps tie in the stock insert. I suppose if you were planning on changing out the strap, a Nato/Zulu with a blue and orange combination would serve to bring this look together. If you wanted to keep it on a bracelet, then maybe a blue seconds or minute hand.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

7548 quartz mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

sernsin said:


> View attachment 13891841
> 
> 
> 7548 quartz mod
> ...


Gorgeous! More pics and details of you don't mind

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

the_watchier said:


> Gorgeous! More pics and details of you don't mind
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk

















Thanks for Like it. Posted before and after, I am still like how original it looks, full with scratches and history. 1 day I might change back when got tired ^^

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Just how it is...









But the caravan moves on... ;-)

SKX


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Just how it is
> 
> But the caravan moves on... ;-)
> 
> ...


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

Well that's just awesome.


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow. That looks sick.


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

I love all the colors on this. Such a cool look


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Going black for today.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

SKX173 Dial
SBDC029 Hands
Domed acrylic crystal
Uncle Seiko Strap









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Golden Pepsi LCBI sapphire and coin bezel


----------



## paolo83 (Jan 7, 2016)

sernsin said:


> View attachment 13891951
> View attachment 13891953
> 
> 
> ...


Both beautiful, original and mod. Nice work!


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Jack Jack time!









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Woops wrong thread, sorry


----------



## bc5000 (Jul 14, 2007)

Is it possible to get an insert similar to this for a SKX007 with a flat crystal? All I see are sloped one's recommended for domed crystals.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Scratch that. Misread your question.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

bc5000 said:


> Is it possible to get an insert similar to this for a SKX007 with a flat crystal? All I see are sloped one's recommended for domed crystals.


One Second Closer's The.Planet Ocean.MK2 is a flat aluminum insert with a similar aesthetic. No markers beyond 15 though (and the customary 5 minute marks).

If you want a flat crystal with that sloping insert, check out CrystalTimes' CT094. It's a flat sapphire that's thicker to sit flush with sloped inserts.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*



bc5000 said:


> Is it possible to get an insert similar to this for a SKX007 with a flat crystal? All I see are sloped one's recommended for domed crystals.
> 
> View attachment 13901013


DLW sloped ceramic and Crystaltimes flat sapphire









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



dino8791 said:


> DLW sloped ceramic and Crystaltimes flat sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a perfect fit!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

ap614 said:


> Orange and blue work well together in most instances. However, I would only hesitate in your case because there are no details tying the two together. The details on the dial are black, which helps tie in the stock insert. I suppose if you were planning on changing out the strap, a Nato/Zulu with a blue and orange combination would serve to bring this look together. If you wanted to keep it on a bracelet, then maybe a blue seconds or minute hand.


Good call ap614. I usually do end up switching to natos unless I really like the bracelet- and I don't think I will care much for the Samurai bracelet so it will almost certainly be on a nato strap.


----------



## bc5000 (Jul 14, 2007)

ap614 said:


> One Second Closer's The.Planet Ocean.MK2 is a flat aluminum insert with a similar aesthetic. No markers beyond 15 though (and the customary 5 minute marks).
> 
> If you want a flat crystal with that sloping insert, check out CrystalTimes' CT094. It's a flat sapphire that's thicker to sit flush with sloped inserts.


Cool, somehow missed that thicker crystal on their site.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

bc5000 said:


> Is it possible to get an insert similar to this for a SKX007 with a flat crystal? All I see are sloped one's recommended for domed crystals.
> 
> View attachment 13901013


This is exactly why a couple of us have chosen to laminate, read Freddynorton a few pages back...

If you laminate a 0.8mm sapphire on top of the stock one the crystal and insert will pretty seamlessly meet each other. That's by far cheaper, plus you won't compromise the waterproofing as you don't even need to open the case.


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Still in deep awe and out of words. I'm very happy how it came out but a little annoyed with the hands. Any suggestions for hands set that plays better with the wave?

Lucius Atelier dial
Crystaltimes double d
Yobokies chap ring
PADI hands set and NATO strap










Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

SKX Marathon mod. Future plans of a brushed stainless chapter ring. Dagaz Dial, Yobokies H3 hands. NH36 movement swap with double seal Crown and stem from Duarte.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boci202A (Jul 27, 2018)

Double domed sapphire crystal with purple AR.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

SSA329 'Aussie Pogue' mod...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Did you cannibalize a chapter ring from another model?



JimmyMack75 said:


> SSA329 'Aussie Pogue' mod...


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Did you cannibalize a chapter ring from another model?


SRP777


----------



## Jack Kustoh (Dec 12, 2010)

This one


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

JimmyMack75 said:


> SSA329 'Aussie Pogue' mod...


That is a seriously cool mod. Well done!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

That's my rebuild for the moment:
- osc dd sapphire 
- crystaltimes bezel 
- cheap ceramic bezel insert from ebay (modded) yachtmaster style
- aftermarket dial
- original skx009 hour and minute hands
- crystaltimes crown 
- crystaltimes chapter ring 
- nh36 with day and date wheels from 7s26
- black zulu from ebay

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I have a few questions for those of you who mod. 


1. Where can I find a black day/date wheel for my SKX013? I looked on Dagaz, but theyre out of them. They sell the ones for the SKX007, which I assume will fit the SKX013 as well since it is the same movement?

2. Would the dial from a Seiko SBDC061 fit my SKX013?

3. If it WOULD fit, would I need to remove the chapter ring and just not have a chapter ring? I have not seen aftermarket chapter rings for the SKX013.


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> I have a few questions for those of you who mod.
> 
> 1. Where can I find a black day/date wheel for my SKX013? I looked on Dagaz, but theyre out of them. They sell the ones for the SKX007, which I assume will fit the SKX013 as well since it is the same movement?
> 
> ...


The day/date wheels from 007 will fit the 013 they both have the 7s26 movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Now I need a cool Oyster


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*

Double post


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Brass plated FFF mod. Yobokies dial, hand painted stock seconds hand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> The day/date wheels from 007 will fit the 013 they both have the 7s26 movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for that info.


----------



## bc5000 (Jul 14, 2007)

prostoLeha said:


> That's my rebuild for the moment:
> - osc dd sapphire
> - crystaltimes bezel
> - cheap ceramic bezel insert from ebay (modded) yachtmaster style
> ...


Very nice! :-!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

WeirdGuy said:


> I have not seen aftermarket chapter rings for the SKX013.


There are a lot of aftermarket chapter rings.

https://luciusatelier.com/collections/chapter-rings-swiss-quality-seiko-mod-parts

https://www.artificehoroworks.com/shop/skx013-chapter-ring/

Yokobies might have some too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

My SBDC MM200 mods 
I've pretty much upgraded my SKX mods into these SBDC cases. The 20mm lug width is so much more versatile than an SKX for me, and I get a much better constructed case.


----------



## MiteyF (Jul 1, 2018)

I put up a thread here, but thought this would be a good place to ask. I'd LOVE it if someone could give me a lead on where to find this insert, it would fit the 007 I'm building perfectly. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

MiteyF said:


> I put up a thread here, but thought this would be a good place to ask. I'd LOVE it if someone could give me a lead on where to find this insert, it would fit the 007 I'm building perfectly. Any help would be much appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 13914803


Where can I find the rotating bezel?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Damn jmai those are gorgeous! One day I'll afford to mod at your level.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

I think they are from yobokies.

http://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/library/?view=recent&page=1


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

Here is mine
probably need a bit of additional tweak/details but 95% is there 
all home assembled


----------



## john_g (Jan 6, 2017)

Jack Kustoh said:


> This one


Wow this is darn good! What is that case and dial?


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

@jmai May I know how you sourced for sbdc cases?


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

I just put a double domed saphire crystal on my brand new snkk65. Now I need a new band. Any ideas?


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here => Orange SOXA..I have the Depth Bezel installed NOW..But here's pic before*


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

View attachment 13919315


View attachment 13919323


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Casualwatchguy said:


> I just put a double domed saphire crystal on my brand new snkk65. Now I need a new band. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 13917417


I think strapcode or strapsco had a coupon running. Not sure if it's still active. I'm trying to make my own these days, so I didn't pay attention.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey there all

Question. Find myself with some spare Merc hands and an Explorer dial from Dagaz.

Wondering what recs you guys would have for a base watch for an Explorer homage. There's an endless sea of 5s out there! Seen some nice ones off Snk809 field watches, but any other references that I should look out for?

Matt 

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

toomanymatts said:


> ...any other references that I should look out for?


SNKL15 and SNKL41 are two that pop into my mind. There are variants on those as well with different dial colors.


----------



## sprout703 (Mar 18, 2016)

ALPHA56, What bezel insert is that?


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Received my replacement minute hand from Harold "Yobokies" Ng and swapped it in post haste! Then this happened:









Decided I wanted the OEM crystal back, but without the magnifier.









The SKXA33 dial has the older greenish lume so these Yobokies C3 Chrome Monster hands are a very close match! Under blue AR they look too green so I went back to the original crystal. I wasn't keen on the magnifier in the first place and with the added day complication it would have been a weird look. So here we are.


----------



## ftxmwg (Feb 25, 2014)

.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Well done ftxmwg! The hands compliment the hour markers beautifully.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

ap614 said:


> Received my replacement minute hand from Harold "Yobokies" Ng and swapped it in post haste! Then this happened:
> 
> View attachment 13920265
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

base watch : seiko srp 777
mod part: srpc49 dial & hands set, DLW chapter ring and ceramic insert, OSC black PVD bezel


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

base watch : seiko srp 777
mod part: srpc49 dial & hands set, DLW chapter ring and ceramic insert, OSC black PVD bezel
View attachment 13921439

View attachment 13921441


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

Hey - really longtimelurker here. 
Here's my actual Mod: 

- Base Watch: SKX 007 
- Case reshaped to achieve a more bevelled/edged Look
- Movement: NH35
- black datewheel
- Dial: SBDC011 - needed some work to fit due to bigger diameter
- brushed chapter - also needed some work, too
- Hands: SNZD69 - still considering if the SNZD65/67 hands would be a better choice 🤔
- Bezel: Crystaltimes
- Insert: Namoki
- Glas: Namoki DD sapphire with really subtle purple AR
- Crown: black S crown
- Band: Crafter Blue - there are also a Strapcode Super 3D Oyster & Super Engineer in reserve but i think the black rubber harmonizes perfectly with the black accents.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Welcome to the forum hizzey, and nice build! Any photos of the watch from different angles? I'm interested in that case reshaping.


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

ap614 said:


> Welcome to the forum hizzey, and nice build! Any photos of the watch from different angles? I'm interested in that case reshaping.


Thank you!

Here are some quick snaps. But I must admit that I really s**k at taking photos...


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

SNK/SNXG









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

hizzey said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Here are some quick snaps. But I must admit that I really s**k at taking photos...


Wow, that is some amazing work!


----------



## nobags (Feb 16, 2009)

A couple parts I threw together.


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

Once upon a time there was an ugly sea urchin&#8230;


----------



## Jack Kustoh (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Haven't done a mod in quite some time. These are the three finishing options for this one before I call it done:


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

srexy said:


> Haven't done a mod in quite some time. These are the three finishing options for this one before I call it done:


#1 for me


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

srexy said:


> Haven't done a mod in quite some time. These are the three finishing options for this one before I call it done:


#3 for me. I've never seen that one before. Super cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Went with #1:


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Threw my SBDC mod onto an SKX013 jubilee and I really dig it.  
The endlinks don't match the lugs perfectly but I actually kind of like that - gives it a vintage feel with the slight overhang. And wayy more comfortable than the stock bracelet.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Basketcase project.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Dp


----------



## AmbuBadger (Nov 17, 2011)

Two SKXs with kanji dials


----------



## AmbuBadger (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry, forgot to add pics! Day wheels off eBay, dropped right in.


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

How do you guys like my strap choice? I thought the blue really captured the blue AR coated sapphire glass. Although I can't capture that in the photo. ITs very pretty in real life.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

srexy said:


> Went with #1:


I really like this Srexy. Could you provide a mod part list?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

AmbuBadger said:


> Sorry, forgot to add pics! Day wheels off eBay, dropped right in.


Whoa, those hands are awesome, particularly the second set. Where did you get them from?


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

biscuit141 said:


> I really like this Srexy. Could you provide a mod part list?


SKX case and chapter ring
NH36 movement
SNZH53 hour and minute hands
Sarb061 second hand
Sarb059 crown
SKX171 dial
Dagaz "low" double dome crystal
Crystaltimes or OSC **** edge bezel (parts box)
SKX007 insert
Uncle Seiko Super Oyster strap


----------



## bleached (Dec 4, 2017)

My first attempt at modding and watch photography. Happy with the mod - photography needs work!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Decided to attempt my first mod to my modded SXK007, installing a coin edge bezel and a less busy bezel insert. Process went surprisingly well, the only time-consuming moments were popping the bezel off and getting the rubber gasket into the bezel groove. Going to let it cure under pressure for a few hours. Quite pleased with the results and encourage anyone who hasn't yet tried a mod to give it a go. With the right tools it's a snap.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

sportura said:


> With the right tools it's a snap.


Quite literally for a bezel install! Looks great!


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Mod complete. The Soft Coin One Polished Bezel is simply stunning, highly recommended.


----------



## AmbuBadger (Nov 17, 2011)

I got them from eBay, Dr. Seikostain has a shop called One.Second.Closer (you can buy from eBay or search for the shop online). He's in Poland and it took about three weeks to get to Hawaii even with the polar vortex and all. Tracking numbers didn't work for me, but I've bought from his eBay store and his online shop, everything arrived well-packed. That hour/min hand set is called "The Final Fantasy One".


----------



## HeikkiL (Jul 26, 2018)

The Bronzo SKX...

Bronze parts by master Ridwan / K-R Watchmaker, mechanics stock SKX (yes, even the 7S26), Crystal Times' CT025 sapphire crystal with OEM dimensions and clear AR.


----------



## SeaMugger (Mar 28, 2015)

All my FrankenSeikos:

Tested the waters a couple of years ago by modding my SKX013. I started out to swap the black bezel for a 4205 Pepsi bezel. While the movement was out I somehow scratched the plated hands so I figured I'd give them a brushed look with some 2000 grit sandpaper. Brushing went a little too deep and the brass started showing through. Decided then to just brush the rest of the plating off. The look has grown on me but the hands serve as a memento to leave well-enough alone. Not long ago I swapped out the white day/date for the black wheels from my SNK393. 








Recently, I modded a SNXS73 and SNK393. I took the dial, hands, and movement from the SNXS73 and placed them in the SNK393 movement spacer and case. 








The remaining dial and hands from my SNK393 went into my thrift store Seiko 5 (unknown model, 7s26-01H0 case)








I have plans for the leftover SNXS73 movement and case: I intend to install a Yobokies Twilight-Fume dial and Zen-Bamboo hand set.


----------



## vwtech (Oct 27, 2017)

Nothing to crazy just a sapphire crystal install. This is my first DIY and it tuned out great.


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

nat007 said:


> base watch : seiko srp 777
> mod part: srpc49 dial & hands set, DLW chapter ring and ceramic insert, OSC black PVD bezel
> View attachment 13921439
> 
> View attachment 13921441


Looking good


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

This was my first mod, started with SNKK27 (I like that it has 20 mm lugs, and its only 10.8 mm thick) 








and changed the dial and hands to make it an explorer homage








the dial was a little too big in diameter and I sanded it down to fit but end up scratching the dial face when cleaning off the sanding debris, it shows up in direct light so I'm a little bummed about that but its my first mod, and I like the explorer look a lot, I angled these pic's so scratches don't really show, (outdoors in sunlight is the worst). Right now its on the stock seiko bracelet which is a fairly cheaply made bracelet but is actually surprisingly comfortable.








here's a lume shot (best I can do with my phone)








sapphire crystal is on order but I couldn't wait for it, so its stock flat hardlex right now - I'll probably replace the scratched dial when I do the crystal - is there a limit to how many time you can press on and remove the hands before they get loose?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> it's been about 3 years now, and i've decided to get the parts in my 2 SKX's rearranged again. Currently, one is a 99% stock 007 -- it just has a MM/sumo-style second hand. the other is a PMMM: (in my avatar) 171 dial, triple grip bezel, superdome saph, white hands, black mvt.
> 
> All I'm going to do is swap the dials between the two and nothing else.
> 
> ...


Heh, i wonder what was going on that i said i would do that in 'a week or two', but didn't do it. i actually didn't do this until just about a year ago. early Feb 2018; this is a pic i took when i got them home. i also had them add a kanji disc to the one.









that was midsummer 2015 i said i'd get this done; when did word/leaks of the 'new turtle' come? because i never got my hands on an SRP until Feb 2016. i wonder why i delayed that, after seeming pretty confident. =)


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Some awesome mods here, keep it up guys

Just completed another SKX, not sure how I feel about the AR coated double dome. I prefer flat crystals but thought I'd try something new... but the reflections are just blaahhh.
Namoki bezel insert and coin edge used.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

undertheradar said:


> Basketcase project.
> 
> View attachment 13926719


Love this - is that an acrylic crystal? The chrome chapter ring really cleans up the look as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Previous SKX Mod w/ SRPC23 dial. Swapped out the ceramic insert for a Dr. Seikostain grey/orange aluminum









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack Kustoh (Dec 12, 2010)

300m Diver


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

dino8791 said:


> Previous SKX Mod w/ SRPC23 dial. Swapped out the ceramic insert for a Dr. Seikostain grey/orange aluminum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is all Seiko needs to do to the SKX. upgrade to 4r, an internal switch so it doesn't affect appearance, but then add some different dial and insert combos. that's all. they'd be back to selling hundreds of thousands of them -- and multiples to many people -- if they just put it in multiple colors, basically. but a solid lineup, not a bunch of SE/LE. but retaining the SKX markers and stuff. don't 'fancify' any of the outside with applied markers or anything.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> this is all Seiko needs to do to the SKX. upgrade to 4r, an internal switch so it doesn't affect appearance, but then add some different dial and insert combos. that's all. they'd be back to selling hundreds of thousands of them -- and multiples to many people -- if they just put it in multiple colors, basically. but a solid lineup, not a bunch of SE/LE. but retaining the SKX markers and stuff. don't 'fancify' any of the outside with applied markers or anything.


I'd like to see a white dial with black hands and trim on the indices.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## richardlay (Mar 7, 2016)

Sumo with a hint of SMPC and MM300










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

New 007 with a countdown/GMT bezel insert. Works for diving and also helps me remember what time it is back home while I'm traveling.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

CTSteve said:


> I'd like to see a white dial with black hands and trim on the indices.


they should do all the basics, a white dial, orange dial, etc. of course a black dial.

i really dig that grey with grey/orange mod. that could be a cool sub-series; either the grey with an accent pepsi color, or just other colors like a sunray blue or sunray orange, etc, with a contrast pepsi insert in an appealing manner. i give permission =) to also do alternate dial styles in other little sub-series', with different markers as in the SKX399/401, bullet, etc. 4 different waffle dial, maybe 4 wave dial, etc. basically. not just exact ripoffs of the same old SKX lines but using the same concepts. keep away from this 'limited' or 'special' shenanigans that makes the coolest ones the most expensive and hard to get. i mean these should be in 'online dealers will likely have most of them in stock most of the time' style availability. =)

could launch with 4, 2 soon after (like the turtle launch), but then instead of filling voids with a bunch of foreign SE or LE ones before a much later common wave, just keep releasing waves of 4+2 every 6 months or however long apart, etc. continuously sell all of them. deliver the least popular ones in the least quantities, but deliver the popular ones in higher quantities. this had always been seiko's game, redesigning the colors and designs within the same case and releasing new combos as time goes on. this practice hasn't ended with them entirely but it's definitely become more erratic. and some of the lines have only lasted 1 or 2 waves and never get to stay around for a while.

anyway...


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

No insert, no problem.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Beater off eBay....too much fun!


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

Casualwatchguy said:


> I just put a double domed saphire crystal on my brand new snkk65. Now I need a new band. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 13917417


I put this Hadley Roma on mine.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

I said I was done but I got bored and decided I wanted a silver chapter ring. Lack of funds made me think of spray painting mine "chrome" and it came out pretty good. I really like how you can still see the minute markers in certain lighting and angles. Cheap mod at around 3 bucks for the paint.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Porterjrm said:


>


Is this the CT700 case?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Odierology said:


> ]


do you have..... many more images of this one?


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

ap614 said:


> Is this the CT700 case?


Yessir

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## bc5000 (Jul 14, 2007)

Porterjrm said:


> IG @porterrrrrr[/QUOTE]
> 
> Great shot! Could I ask where you got your crown?


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Amazing mods. Can't even tell what I did to this. Just swapped out for an LCBI bezel. Compared to the others this feels almost unmodded. Bump the lines bezel is pretty cool.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



bc5000 said:


> Great shot! Could I ask where you got your crown?


It looks like crystaltimes. Mine looks just like that.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

bc5000 said:


> Great shot! Could I ask where you got your crown?


Crystal Times

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> IG @porterrrrrr[/QUOTE]
> 
> Great mod it looks awesome!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Porterjrm said:


> Yessir
> 
> IG @porterrrrrr


What are your thoughts on the case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> What are your thoughts on the case?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's exactly what I was looking for. Fits all oem parts but has drilled lugs. Has a better fit with the Angus jubilee as well. Comes with all gaskets and optional with the coin edge bezel. However I have ordered the larger (thicker) edge bezel from them and will be updating that.

The finish is great. I'll post some comparison shots soon.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

52hurtz said:


> Love this - is that an acrylic crystal? The chrome chapter ring really cleans up the look as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. The crystal is the flat top sapphire from Crystal Times.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Turtle with Dagaz hands and "AMA" dial. DLW ceramic bezel insert and flat sapphire. I'm impressed with the quality and clarity of this sapphire from DLW.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Here a project I did a week ago. SNZH55 with aftermarket dial


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is another project I did a week ago, SNZG13 with domed sapphire, Dagaz Dial and BFS hands


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

New strap day for my cerakoted Turtle.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



undertheradar said:


> New strap day for my cerakoted Turtle.
> View attachment 13943849


Very nice! Where did you source the dial, hands and bezel insert?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



CTSteve said:


> Very nice! Where did you source the dial, hands and bezel insert?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Thanks. Dial and hands are Dagaz, bezel insert is from LCBI.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

DP. ***** this forum software has been a major PITA lately.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

carlowus said:


> Here is another project I did a week ago, SNZG13 with domed sapphire, Dagaz Dial and BFS hands


Very cool! Great base watch, perfect size

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



undertheradar said:


> Thanks. Dial and hands are Dagaz, bezel insert is from LCBI.


How's the lume?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



CTSteve said:


> How's the lume?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



undertheradar said:


> View attachment 13944209


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## MiteyF (Jul 1, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

My SKX I just "finished", having a hard time getting all the shades of orange to match. It's not quite as loud in person as it appears, but I dig it. My first ever mod! Much easier than I had thought it would be.

OSC Pilot minute/hour hands
Orange tipped SKX second hand
Dragonshroud chapter ring
Yobokies insert (thanks to another WUS member)
OSC bezel
Black day wheel

















Threw this one together yesterday with spare parts. It's essentially an old, beat up SNK809 with the dial from an SNK615 and an aftermarket white seconds hand I had in my parts bin. Anyone know where to find a simple, inexpensive 18mm bracelet that would fit the 809 case nicely? I think this guy with a new crystal and bracelet would dress up nicely. Sorry for the blurry pic.


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



timetellinnoob said:


> do you have..... many more images of this one?


Can't find better photos, will post em when i find em.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

so is that fluted bezel a murphy, or OSC, or CT? wasn't aware anyone released one for the SKX, interesting.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> so is that fluted bezel a murphy, or OSC, or CT? wasn't aware anyone released one for the SKX, interesting.


THE-RX-ONE https://one-second-closer.com/shop/the-rx-one-polished-custom-bezel-for-seiko-skx007-09-dx-22-rx/


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ap614 said:


> THE-RX-ONE https://one-second-closer.com/shop/the-rx-one-polished-custom-bezel-for-seiko-skx007-09-dx-22-rx/


ah and he has an online store now, cool. bookmarked. i haven't checked his ebay in a while because i haven't been looking at/for parts.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

srexy said:


> Haven't done a mod in quite some time. These are the three finishing options for this one before I call it done:


I love #2. Where did you source that insert?


----------



## cedric1918 (Feb 9, 2016)

jmai said:


> Threw my SBDC mod onto an SKX013 jubilee and I really dig it.
> The endlinks don't match the lugs perfectly but I actually kind of like that - gives it a vintage feel with the slight overhang. And wayy more comfortable than the stock bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13926641


where did you get this insert ? it looks stunning


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

The Planet Seiko™ in the snow.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

DLW watch parts...


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

Just did this one this afternoon...


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## max180 (Feb 24, 2018)

Where's the dial from?



Porterjrm said:


> IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

max180 said:


> Where's the dial from?


Skx171

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## littlequill (Jul 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

max180 said:


> Where's the dial from?


That's the OEM SKX171 dial. The SKX171 itself is rather rare these days, but the dial can be had with a little luck. Duarte has scored a handful of them on a couple of occasions. Keep an eye on the _Watches - Books, Parts, Tools, Winders & other Accessories_ section of the forum.


----------



## Caz1402 (Feb 21, 2019)

My first ever dive watch












, it has a NH36 movement. Over time I think I will start collecting new parts for it, new crystal, bezel and so on.


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Not yet modded but I just received the base : sterile 6105 homage


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Porterjrm said:


> IG @porterrrrrr


What Jubilee is that?


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

Ryan1881 said:


> What Jubilee is that?


Strapcode Angus Jubilee 22mm.

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

Porterjrm said:


> Strapcode Angus Jubilee 22mm.
> 
> IG @porterrrrrr


Thank you it's beautiful!


----------



## GMArthur (Aug 22, 2008)

cedric1918 said:


> where did you get this insert ? it looks stunning


Also would like to know. Been looking for a Pepsi insert for my standard 007 to add a splash of color and this is the nicest I've seen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

omega__1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa, love this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

Just finished this one:


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

I call this my Google watch.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Got another watch strap for my Seiko. Didn't really love the blue. What do you think? It's really shiny. But super comfortable!


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

double post. sorry


----------



## Marty47 (Jul 20, 2015)

Still love my 7002-7000


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

Love the colors!


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MiteyF said:


> My SKX I just "finished", having a hard time getting all the shades of orange to match. It's not quite as loud in person as it appears, but I dig it. My first ever mod! Much easier than I had thought it would be.
> 
> OSC Pilot minute/hour hands
> Orange tipped SKX second hand
> ...


I LOVE the way you put this together. Great job.


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

jmai said:


> Some awesome mods here, keep it up guys
> 
> Just completed another SKX, not sure how I feel about the AR coated double dome. I prefer flat crystals but thought I'd try something new... but the reflections are just blaahhh.
> Namoki bezel insert and coin edge used.
> ...


Whooooooooo! That is a great watch!


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

HeikkiL said:


> The Bronzo SKX...
> 
> Bronze parts by master Ridwan / K-R Watchmaker, mechanics stock SKX (yes, even the 7S26), Crystal Times' CT025 sapphire crystal with OEM dimensions and clear AR.
> 
> View attachment 13930527


Love these beautiful bronze parts. Great mod!


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Basketcase project.
> 
> View attachment 13926719


The hands and bezel are FIRE!


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

srexy said:


> Haven't done a mod in quite some time. These are the three finishing options for this one before I call it done:


Where is that third bezel from? Stunning!


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

ALPHA 56 said:


> View attachment 13919315
> 
> 
> View attachment 13919323


I miss my FFF. Should've never sold it


----------



## CRAwriter (Jul 1, 2014)

blakey said:


> A different breed of SKX013.
> View attachment 13890001


Awesome dial!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Current state of the mods in my collection. All work done by me (except the bronze case):








And the project currently in the works for a friend. Using the Crystal Times case for this one.
View attachment 13952441


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

CRAwriter said:


> Where is that third bezel from? Stunning!





gregoryb said:


> I love #2. Where did you source that insert?


Second insert is an older 12hr GMT one from OSC A.K.A. Dr seikostain on eBay.

3rd is the OEM SARB059 bezel that I'm fortunate enough to have kicking around in my parts box.


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

Appleseed One hands from One Second Closer. A sapphire crystal to replace the scratched Not-So-Hardlex and a yellow paint job for the tip of second hand comes next. FWIW, I bought three of each hand and the first minute I tried was way too loose.


----------



## MiteyF (Jul 1, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



CRAwriter said:


> I LOVE the way you put this together. Great job.


Thanks, I'm very happy with how it came out!


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Hey guys, I know the Casio Duro isn't a seiko, but I love mine and picked it up awhile back for $22 at target! After doing some research, found that an Omega planet ocean bezel would fit. My uncle gave me a fake one he got in china many years ago and I never wore it because I felt weird about wearing a fake watch. It's literally my grail watch and when I wear it I want it to be real. Anyway, because it was a fake, I felt no problem ripping it apart. So the bezel works pretty well in my Casio! What do you guys think? (I also got an awesome bracelet from amazon that gives it a distinguished look)


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SRP779, KR watchmaker/Ridwan bezel, Yobokies polished chapter ring and stainless hr/gmt bezel, CT057 clear ar, DLW polished OSB hands, polished Sub seconds, Ajuicnet sunburst dial, SC Hexad Oyster w ratchet clasp.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Noice, mate!! 
Mo' betta pix please... in sexier lighting :-!



Tycho Brahe said:


> SRP779, KR watchmaker/Ridwan bezel, Yobokies polished chapter ring and stainless hr/gmt bezel, CT056 clear ar, DLW polished OSB hands, polished Sub seconds, Ajuicnet sunburst dial, SC Hexad Oyster w ratchet clasp.


----------



## Joemoccia (Mar 7, 2019)

Just finished my first ever MOD. I always loved the look of the SKX031 but could never find one to buy for a reasonable price. So I settled for the SNZF17 and loved it but I couldn't get passed the 5 on the dial. I did some research and here is the result!


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SSB267P1

before:









after:


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

fagyalllo said:


> SSB267P1
> 
> before:
> 
> ...


Nice touch!

Where did you source the hands?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

@joemoccia Congrats on the first mod! Looks proper with the SKX031 dial! Stealth insert is a nice touch as well!

@fagyalllo Simple, effective and looks very well executed! The yellow really pops, and serves to enhance the aesthetic without dominating it!


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

ChiefJr said:


> Nice touch!
> 
> Where did you source the hands?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Original, painted hands.


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> Previous SKX Mod w/ SRPC23 dial. Swapped out the ceramic insert for a Dr. Seikostain grey/orange aluminum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simple and classy mod. 

What bezel did you use?


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

steinercat said:


> Simple and classy mod.
> 
> What bezel did you use?


Thanks! It's the stock bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Noice, mate!!
> Mo' betta pix please... in sexier lighting
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

This ones headed to Shanghai on Saturday on the wrist of one of my wife's employees/friends who's getting relocated there.

This one is using the Crystal Times case, caseback, crown, chapter ring and crystal. Bezel is from Murphy and insert from Watch and Style. It's running an NH36 with black/JDM wheels.


----------



## jonaco (Jul 16, 2017)

My attempt at a clean, ultra-toolish 007:

DD sapphire and Black 45 insert from Dagaz.
MOD Chrome hands from Yobokies.
White Sword seconds hand from MCWW.
Case sides hand-brushed with high-grit automotive sandpaper, stepped from 400 to 2000 grit.
Bezel done with ScotchBrite wheel on a Dremel followed by pumice paste and a toothbrush to knock off the high polish. Only "bling" left on the watch is the chrome trim on hands.
Strapcode Super Oyster bracelet.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

MAEN Hudson with hands that actually lume. Had another set that were more like OEM but too long. Have another set on the way that may look better.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

SKX009J MOD 'Blue'


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

SKX007K


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

polished Turtle w DLW stealth ceramic and OSC bezel on shark mesh w geckota ratchet


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

I thought I would try a SKX011 bezel insert and a Seiko President bracelet on this one...Yes?...No?


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

I changed out my bezel again. I love this blue. anything else I should do to this? I'm probably not buying another watch for awhile but my nest will be a seiko diver. I love the diver watch look.


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

I changed out my bezel again. I love this blue. anything else I should do to this? I'm probably not buying another watch for awhile but my nest will be a seiko diver. I love the diver watch look. 
View attachment 13959863


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Fossilbones said:


> SKX009J MOD 'Blue'
> 
> View attachment 13957341
> View attachment 13957343
> View attachment 13957339


Very nice!
I should call it "jeans mod" 

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Recently finished. NH36 movement, Stargate dial, black Kanji wheels, black chapter ring, Spork hands, blue AR crystal.

The seconds hand is a bit heavy looking but overall quite nice combination.

















dust specks are on the outside :-d


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Casualwatchguy said:


> I changed out my bezel again. I love this blue. anything else I should do to this? I'm probably not buying another watch for awhile but my nest will be a seiko diver. I love the diver watch look.
> View attachment 13959863


Nice! Looks great in blue. Where'd you get the bezel from and what size is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

pascs said:


> Recently finished. NH36 movement, Stargate dial, black Kanji wheels, black chapter ring, Spork hands, blue AR crystal.


Where did you get the hands? I really like those.

Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*



Fossilbones said:


> MAEN Hudson with hands that actually lume. Had another set that were more like OEM but too long. Have another set on the way that may look better.
> 
> View attachment 13957195
> 
> View attachment 13957191


How is the chapter ring integrated? Can it be removed? I've been thinking of modding one but unsure of that detail.

Do you know what size dial it takes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

Weetabix said:


> Where did you get the hands? I really like those.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T710 using Tapatalk


The part numbers are 1FH090FCBEJ, 2FH135FDBEM and 3AX125FEAEX, I think they came from ebay


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > MAEN Hudson with hands that actually lume. Had another set that were more like OEM but too long. Have another set on the way that may look better.
> ...


I did not measure the dial, this is the 38mm case. It appears the chapter ring is attached to dial. I did not try to remove it from the dial.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Fossilbones said:


> I did not measure the dial, this is the 38mm case. It appears the chapter ring is attached to dial. I did not try to remove it from the dial.
> 
> View attachment 13961741


Sweet info. I'm wondering about dropping a different dial and hands in there. Needs to fit a 30mm dial.

Did the case seem like it'd look goofy with a flat dial and no chapter ring?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > I did not measure the dial, this is the 38mm case. It appears the chapter ring is attached to dial. I did not try to remove it from the dial.
> ...


This is only pic I have of case:









I'm afraid without chapter ring looks like you will be able to see dial edge and movement block/spacer.

I have another set of hands that should be here Tuesday, I might open it up again and take closer look and measurement of dial, I'll let you know.

What do you think of hands I have on it now? (Pic on previous post).

These are other hands I had that were too long I clipped and lumed but was too impatient and screwed it up. I liked the style and I'm tempted to get another set and try again but too much work for my old eyes.









I love the watch size, how it wears, color of dial and markers, movement, display caseback and keeping great time.

I hate the functionality of the bezel and crown and they screwed up alignment of dial markers and bezel insert markers. And of course, the lume on original hands, nice design but not functional.

Keep me posted on your project/mod.


----------



## Slimslim (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi there,

What do you think of this:
SEIKO SRP 043 SN: 9D0041
Sapphire crystal + DLC coated Stainless Steel bezel by YOBOKIES.
Solid 316L Stainless Steel Double Flip-Lock Diver Clasp with Push Button by STRAPCODE.































































View attachment 13963437


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

since this is a mod thread, i feel there is some familiarity with gaskets and some models here, so i thought i'd shoot a quick question: for anyone who's been inside of an SNZG 5, does it have a 2nd gasket or just the one around the caseback?

my memory on this is fuzzy, but several years ago i had a local watchmaker do a mod for me. what i asked for was the black calendar in the SNZG to swap with an SNX993's white discs. now i'm not sure if the guy swapped the whole movement or just the discs, but i know he had both movements out, dials off and hands off at minimum. but when he gave it back he said something like 'i wouldn't get that one [the SNZG] wet, i couldn't get the caseback on with the gasket.'

some years have passed and tonight i found that 'extra' gasket he gave me and opened up the SNZG to see if there was a way to fit it in despite what he said. i don't know if maybe the gasket has shrunk or something but it didn't seem as if there was a channel to run that gasket in either way. both watches do still have a gasket around the caseback. is it possible the guy who did the work just had an extra gasket laying around and mistook it for a second one in the SNZG?

i haven't really worn the watch since anyway but "no WR" doesn't help that at all. i know there's sometimes issues swapping movements between cases and the spacers so i thought maybe it's possible maybe that could have to do with it, but again there didn't seem to be a place to run the gasket. it seemed too small and couldn't stretch to enough to lay over the case under the caseback where a gasket might be. but the caseback seems to go back on fine and i could feel the caseback's gasket kind of squish down into place.

so, sorry, haha, again, the main question is, is there supposed to be that 2nd gasket in the SNZG? if so, would it really be "dangerous" getting the watch wet without it? i wouldn't worry about rain really, but more of an unexpected splash that would douse a watch. i'm normally a proponent of 'it's a field watch, it's designed well for a purpose, it's ok get it wet', but this is an actual watch missing a theoretical gasket? so i don't hold the same confidence.

or i suppose, should i just test the case in hot water, without the movement?


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

The SNZG only has the one gasket that is seated in the case back. As far as I know, all of the Seiko 5 display case backs have the recess for the gasket just below the threads.

The SNZG should be a 7S*3*6 while the SNX993 should be a 7S*2*6 (someone correct me if I'm wrong). Check which movement is in each case. Hopefully he performed the work that you paid him to do, but it would have been easier for him to swap the movements between cases, only having to remove and install the hands and dials.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Is there a way to fix this other than popping out the crystal again?

Apparently, cheap presses from Amazon are cheap...

Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

I posted this SNZG13 earlier but I decided to replace the hands with some original Seiko Spork like hands. Dial still Dagaz and domed sapphire.


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

captainmorbid said:


> Is there a way to fix this other than popping out the crystal again?
> 
> Apparently, cheap presses from Amazon are cheap...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


I think your only option is to pop it out, check the gasket and reinstall it. Press it in a little at a time, checking it's going in straight, adjusting your pressure point on the crystal until it's seated properly.

Sent from mmmmike's iPhone


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

cbrmike said:


> I think your only option is to pop it out, check the gasket and reinstall it. Press it in a little at a time, checking it's going in straight, adjusting your pressure point on the crystal until it's seated properly.
> 
> Sent from mmmmike's iPhone


And a trick my watchmaker told me, put the crystal in the freezer for a few minutes. Since I do that every crystal sits perfect and flush.

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ap614 said:


> The SNZG only has the one gasket that is seated in the case back. As far as I know, all of the Seiko 5 display case backs have the recess for the gasket just below the threads.
> 
> The SNZG should be a 7S*3*6 while the SNX993 should be a 7S*2*6 (someone correct me if I'm wrong). Check which movement is in each case. Hopefully he performed the work that you paid him to do, but it would have been easier for him to swap the movements between cases, only having to remove and install the hands and dials.


it looks like that's what was done, i can see the 36 in the SNX and the 26 in the SNZG.

so this 'extra' gasket... is nothing? as both have gaskets around the casebacks, i should be fine?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

whoops, this one was legit my fault, bonkers


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Question. Has anyone ever seen a black with gold markers chapter ring for an SKX? I’ve looked all over and nothing. I know it has never been a stock option (to my knowledge), but with all the aftermarket support I would think someone has made them. Thanks in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tommyboy8585 (Sep 12, 2018)

Here's my skx 6r15 mod.






View attachment 13965531


----------



## Tommyboy8585 (Sep 12, 2018)

And my sbdc051


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

NamNorimai said:


> Nice! Looks great in blue. Where'd you get the bezel from and what size is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually got the bezel on ebay. After some research, found out that the omega planet ocean 45mm watch bezel fits perfectly for the casio MDV106. They also have it in orange, but since my grail Omega has an orange bezel, I resisted doing that. I'll wait for that.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Fossilbones said:


> MAEN Hudson with hands that actually lume. Had another set that were more like OEM but too long. Have another set on the way that may look better.
> 
> View attachment 13957195
> 
> View attachment 13957191


I feel like these are too heavy for the indices. Something thinner and straighter would look better to me.

I'd love to know what the case's inner dial size and what size the visible dial opening is on that watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Fossilbones said:


> This is only pic I have of case:
> 
> View attachment 13963165
> 
> ...


What's wrong with bezel and crown? I'm thinking of a sort of gold milsub sort of thing if it were made earlier with an explorer dial. Sort of a mashup of vintage submariner aspects. Gold Sword hands, gold explorer dial, and this case has a fully indexed insert with a cool dimes crystal. The San Martin Vintage Sub is another option, but the crystal may be too much dome and the bezel insert isn't fully indexed. Tisell vintage is another possibility, but I like this case better and not sure about bezel insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

Duplicated


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Stoppel1 said:


> And a trick my watchmaker told me, put the crystal in the freezer for a few minutes. Since I do that every crystal sits perfect and flush.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


I would've never thought of that! Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

cbrmike said:


> I think your only option is to pop it out, check the gasket and reinstall it. Press it in a little at a time, checking it's going in straight, adjusting your pressure point on the crystal until it's seated properly.
> 
> Sent from mmmmike's iPhone


I DO tend to try to overpower things. Not a good habit for watches... Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> it looks like that's what was done, i can see the 36 in the SNX and the 26 in the SNZG.
> 
> so this 'extra' gasket... is nothing? as both have gaskets around the casebacks, i should be fine?


Extra gasket is just an extra gasket. Be glad your watchmaker didn't try and force the issue with it. That could have caused damage if he tried to torque the case back closed with two gaskets in there. As most mods and repairs go, once you open it up the seal has potentially been compromised and only a pressure test will verify their true capability. With that said, I imagine it's fine to experience a splash or momentary dip, but I'd avoid swimming in it.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Here is one I just finished a few weeks ago. Pretty long road with this watch I modded it several times now but not happy until now. I forgot the model name but its the one they call the "Seiko Fifty Fathoms" watch. Now had hacking and handwinding movement. I wanted it to have the patina look of a black case watch with some wear down to silver steel. I painted the case and clear coated it. I put ceramic insert that I "aged" myself. Acrylic crystal for vintage look. I kind of slopped up the lume to make it look old. I wore it probably 5 or 6 days and the paint is holding up very well to my surprise. I am enjoying it but who knows what is in store next for this watch!

View attachment 13966497











































View attachment 13966513


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

FreddyNorton said:


> Here is one I just finished a few weeks ago. Pretty long road with this watch I modded it several times now but not happy until now. I forgot the model name but its the one they call the "Seiko Fifty Fathoms" watch. Now had hacking and handwinding movement. I wanted it to have the patina look of a black case watch with some wear down to silver steel. I painted the case and clear coated it. I put ceramic insert that I "aged" myself. Acrylic crystal for vintage look. I kind of slopped up the lume to make it look old. I wore it probably 5 or 6 days and the paint is holding up very well to my surprise. I am enjoying it but who knows what is in store next for this watch!


Looks great!

What paint & coating did u use?

It's a SNZH5x btw.


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

captainmorbid said:


> I would've never thought of that! Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using a Spirograph and plenty of lemons


Yeah, me neither but surprisingly it works. I've installed over 20 crystal like that and not one broke or cracked.

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Few of the BSHT builds









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Still one of my favorites.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

@ChieffJr, that is a great mod!


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> What's wrong with bezel and crown? I'm thinking of a sort of gold milsub sort of thing if it were made earlier with an explorer dial. Sort of a mashup of vintage submariner aspects. Gold Sword hands, gold explorer dial, and this case has a fully indexed insert with a cool dimes crystal. The San Martin Vintage Sub is another option, but the crystal may be too much dome and the bezel insert isn't fully indexed. Tisell vintage is another possibility, but I like this case better and not sure about bezel insert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing with the way they look, its their functionality; the bezel doesn't have good grip and very difficult to turn as well as the crown is very difficult to screw down without crossthreading.


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

Just finishing up my travel beater. Which looks better ceramic or steel?









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

hizzey said:


> Looks great!
> 
> What paint & coating did u use?
> 
> It's a SNZH5x btw.


I used Rustoleum 2X branded stuff from walmart. Flat black and flat clear.


----------



## bts01 (Jul 27, 2017)

CTSteve said:


> Just finishing up my travel beater. Which looks better ceramic or steel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ceramic

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> @ChieffJr, that is a great mod!


Thanks!


----------



## Dough (Oct 30, 2018)

SNKN37 with SNXS73 dial and blued hands.


----------



## Dough (Oct 30, 2018)

Edit: duplicate post. Apologies for the spam.


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

Snkk87 with some other Seiko's hands and an Ajuicet sunburst dial! Clean yet playful

























Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Just finished this one. STO turtle with PADI chapter ring, Dagaz brushed MM hands and Uncle Seiko BOR bracelet with turtle clasp.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

My "Ultimate SKX" mod

















SKX171 Dial
Sapphire domed crystal
Sea Urchin Hands

Going to swap it into another mod I have with the S signature crown and 6R15 movement and add an SKX style lumed bezel insert


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thought I'd share a pic of this awesome workmat I got from Prometheus Design Werx. Not sure how I managed without it!


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Threw my "Dawn Gray" SKX mod on a black leather strap today. I quite like it!

Quick phone snappy:


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Just received my srpa21 dial and pretty happy with it!









Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Bauhus (Feb 19, 2017)

Love it! - Thanks for the dial resource, so awesome - I had no idea such a thing existed.



reddisc1 said:


> Snkk87 with some other Seiko's hands and an Ajuicet sunburst dial! Clean yet playful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > MAEN Hudson with hands that actually lume. Had another set that were more like OEM but too long. Have another set on the way that may look better.
> ...


So, you're saying hands I have on know are too heavy? These are what I received today:

View attachment 13970965


Better?























1st pic dial diameter 
2nd pic chapter ring diameter 
3rd pic movement block/spacer diameter

View attachment 13970813















Looks like you will not see past dial to movement block/spacer if you have no chapter ring and probably won't see inside of case above dial with way crystal is beveled. I think might work without chapter ring. Inner diameter of chapter ring is 25.5mm.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

MAEN Hudson 38mm midnight blue (final mod I think). Hands and bezel insert with lumed pip. Lume a bit yellow on hour and minute hands but hands not as "heavy" as previous hands.


----------



## GoldenArch (Dec 23, 2017)

jmai said:


> Threw my "Dawn Gray" SKX mod on a black leather strap today. I quite like it!
> 
> Quick phone snappy:
> View attachment 13970479


I need this watch in my life!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

GoldenArch said:


> I need this watch in my life!


Lol thanks man! Couldn't help but come home from work today and take some proper photos. I think this is gonna stay on leather from now on!


----------



## MiteyF (Jul 1, 2018)

jmai said:


> Lol thanks man! Couldn't help but come home from work today and take some proper photos. I think this is gonna stay on leather from now on!


I'm an orange/gray fiend (you really have no idea), and love this. What's the dial from?


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

MiteyF said:


> I'm an orange/gray fiend (you really have no idea), and love this. What's the dial from?


Ah sorry I should have reposted specs. I had previously posted this mod a few pages back with specs, didn't think to include it again.

Dial is from SRPC23 (gray turtle)
Bezel insert, seconds hand, and Atlas bezel from One.Second.Closer
Running on a 4R36 with SARB059 crown/stem
Leather is from WatchGecko


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Fossilbones said:


> Nothing with the way they look, its their functionality; the bezel doesn't have good grip and very difficult to turn as well as the crown is very difficult to screw down without crossthreading.


Bummer. Maybe could fix bezel. I'm not sure about the crown.



Fossilbones said:


> So, you're saying hands I have on know are too heavy? These are what I received today:
> 
> View attachment 13970965
> 
> ...





Fossilbones said:


> MAEN Hudson 38mm midnight blue (final mod I think). Hands and bezel insert with lumed pip. Lume a bit yellow on hour and minute hands but hands not as "heavy" as previous hands.
> 
> View attachment 13971183
> View attachment 13971189


I think those hands look much better. Is there a weird space in the case (viewed from the front) without the chapter ring?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

New flat top sapphire on the bronze. So much better than the double dome.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I think those hands look much better. Is there a weird space in the case (viewed from the front) without the chapter ring?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, based on measurements, looks like there is space between dial and crystal without chapter ring. I don't know how noticeable it is without me actually removing my chapter ring and I'm not taking the chance of damage or not being able to align it back up. I looked through the front without anything inside and I could not see the wall of that space I think because of the way crystal is rounded/beveled. I think if the crystal was flat it would definitely be noticeable. I can't tell you for sure what that space would look like without chapter ring, only assuming it may not be noticeable with this crystal.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Hand swap, adapters and strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

CGee said:


> View attachment 13973595


Very slick build. Where's the dial from please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

undertheradar said:


> Thought I'd share a pic of this awesome workmat I got from Prometheus Design Werx. Not sure how I managed without it!
> View attachment 13970321


Look great! Where did you get yours?

I was just about to buy direct from PDW until they wanted $17 to ship USPS on this $29 workmat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Yesterdays re-mod project destro SKX w blue chapter & insert, sword/plongeur hands, AJ no date dial w applied indicies, blue AR low dome sapphire, Yobokies bezel, satin brushed SC Oyster w ratchet. Last picture was what I started with- A mod from 2 years ago w pressed stainless dial & graphite patina- kept same hands.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

52hurtz said:


> Look great! Where did you get yours?
> 
> I was just about to buy direct from PDW until they wanted $17 to ship USPS on this $29 workmat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought it straight from them.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

Dual time SKX with bi-directional bezel, Dagaz Superdome kit, nh36, black kanji/English day wheel, onesecondcloser hands, drilled lugs.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

CGee said:


> View attachment 13973595


Very tastefully done- love the dial and hands! I would like to know the source as well!


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

CGee said:


> View attachment 13973595


Very tastefully done- love the dial and hands! I would like to know the source as well!


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

2 more subtle ones done this week SBDC073 & SBDC025 w low dome CT056s from Alex (Blue AR on the 73 ‘Ice’ and clear AR on the 25 black) also removed enamel from the bezels and polished the one on the black as it had a few scratches. Both came out perfect & any dust is on the outside. No more Cyclops!


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

undertheradar said:


> 52hurtz said:
> 
> 
> > Look great! Where did you get yours?
> ...


I just got one also along with this sticker:









I think it looks like worth the shipping.


----------



## asavagealpaca (Feb 11, 2019)

I dont know what to call this mod yet, SKX809?


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Humble stock skx with sarb059 dial, chapter ring and bezel.
Black date wheel, srp777 second hand, solid oyster and bubble sapphire.
A thick flat bevelled sapphire with green ar could be better but I didn't have so I've to live with this strong blue hue on the glass :-!


----------



## SeaMugger (Mar 28, 2015)

SeaMugger said:


> All my FrankenSeikos:
> 
> Tested the waters a couple of years ago by modding my SKX013. I started out to swap the black bezel for a 4205 Pepsi bezel. While the movement was out I somehow scratched the plated hands so I figured I'd give them a brushed look with some 2000 grit sandpaper. Brushing went a little too deep and the brass started showing through. Decided then to just brush the rest of the plating off. The look has grown on me but the hands serve as a memento to leave well-enough alone. Not long ago I swapped out the white day/date for the black wheels from my SNK393.
> 
> ...


Following up my previous post with my latest mod. 
I received my dial and hands from Yobokies yesterday. It wasn't long before I put them on the leftover movement and into the empty SNXS73 case.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

==>>


----------



## brent300 (Dec 10, 2018)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Yesterdays re-mod project destro SKX w blue chapter & insert, sword/plongeur hands, AJ no date dial w applied indicies, blue AR low dome sapphire, Yobokies bezel, satin brushed SC Oyster w ratchet. Last picture was what I started with- A mod from 2 years ago w pressed stainless dial & graphite patina- kept same hands.[/QUO
> 
> Where did you get the pressed ss dial?


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.. took the day off because work was driving me clinically insane and completed a bead blast, hand change.. almost therapeutic. Ollie was supervising all stages of construction.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.. still playing around









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

In recognition of all the inspiration I've gained from this thread over the years, I thought I should post some images of my own efforts. More to come in the next few days. 
Thanks to all those who have posted here and helped me on my way!


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Where did you get the pressed ss dial?[/QUOTE]

brent300
I just cut a small piece of stainless foundry wrap and put it in my hydraulic press over a dial w applied indicies and a piece of 40 durometer urethane


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

My latest mod, a reimagined SKX171:

















View attachment 13979473


View attachment 13979475


• OEM SKX case
• Namoki BB style black triangle stainless steel insert
• Yobokies Tuna style bezel polished
• DLW flat sapphire with blue AR
• OEM SKX chapter ring
• Titanium Samurai sweep seconds hand
• OEM SKX minute and hour hands
• SKX171 dial
• NH36 movement with black English/Roman day and date dials
• 7009 series display back with new crystal
• Z22 flat vent strap

With its inspiration:


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

BSHT GMT big crown









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Made some adjustments to my goldy build today, swapped out the double dome sapphire with a flat one. Sooo much better in my opinion!


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

That's a good looking build jmai! Your photos are always on point as well. What are you shooting with?


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

ap614 said:


> That's a good looking build jmai! Your photos are always on point as well. What are you shooting with?


Thanks man! I use a Fuji X100T mainly.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

undertheradar said:


> New flat top sapphire on the bronze. So much better than the double dome.
> View attachment 13971779


where did you get this flat top crystal? the watch looks awesome, very nice


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Greggg3 said:


> where did you get this flat top crystal? the watch looks awesome, very nice


It's from Crystal Times, and thanks!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

jmai said:


> Made some adjustments to my goldy build today, swapped out the double dome sapphire with a flat one. Sooo much better in my opinion!
> 
> View attachment 13979947
> 
> ...


This thing is beautiful! Very well done

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

tommyblas said:


> View attachment 13979327
> 
> In recognition of all the inspiration I've gained from this thread over the years, I thought I should post some images of my own efforts. More to come in the next few days.
> Thanks to all those who have posted here and helped me on my way!


Please tell us what watch that is, looks great

Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## zinglles (May 31, 2015)

Stoppel1 said:


> Please tell us what watch that is, looks great
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Huawei mit Tapatalk


Looks great, does the lume match?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

52hurtz said:


> undertheradar said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I'd share a pic of this awesome workmat I got from Prometheus Design Werx. Not sure how I managed without it!
> ...


Just got mine! Worth the shipping. Got it in 3 days from San Francisco to Mid-Missouri and it's high quality.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Fossilbones said:


> Just got mine! Worth the shipping. Got it in 3 days from San Francisco to Mid-Missouri and it's high quality.
> 
> View attachment 13983205


Show off. 

This is what my bench usually looks like.










Even when I clean it it's only mildly better.


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Srpa21 dial is so beautiful

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Today i will show you some works that i did last year, at first the "Transformer" with reshaped case, so it looks a little bit like the MarineMaster, at last i swapped the silver chapter to a black one.

















The next one i called the "Wavemaster", crown with wave logo from Ricardo (Seikocrown).

























In the meantime .................... uuups my own logo on the crown.

















And then there where 2 Invicta mods, the first is a combination between Invicta and Seiko, it`s not finished, the final work is to remove the Invicta logo on the side and on the crown.
The crown get my logo on it and the caseback maybe ........................ you can see it on the picture.

I´m proudly present the "SeaWolf".

























A wolf ist not enough, do you like dragons? Well here it is the "SeaDragon" another invicta mod with Dagaz parts, a combi between Invicta and Zodiac.

The red dot??? Have a look. https://wornandwound.com/zodiac-story-behind-curious-point-series/

The SeaDragon, a perfect name for this mod, because some of the indizes looks like sharp teeth of a dragon.

























I hope you enjoy and have a nice sunday.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Really really great posts recently! Showing off work benches, Two tone Turtle, Pepsi SKX, and numerous great mods in one post. Fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko Poor Man Turtle Marine Master

Seiko SRP779
SKX171 OEM dial
Rob's Tuna hands


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

MAEN Hudson 38mm

OFrei HAN-7098 Luminous Sports Hands 90/150, 12.5 X 8M

OFrei HAN-6639 Luminous Second Hand .25 x 13 mm Silver With Luminous Dot


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Just some minor tweaks.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## ftxmwg (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## pherble (Jan 23, 2019)

Just posting a few new pics of my son's Sunset Monster and my Night Monster.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

slapped this destro skx together tonight- Yobokies brushed stainless chapter, dagaz chrome hands, dial & insert, Murphy coin edge bezel, CT blue AR low dome and new movement on SC Endmill.


----------



## twice (Feb 21, 2011)

my older 007 mod needs a new handset. does anyone know where I can get some from the older Samuari model?


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Yesterdays re-mod project destro SKX w blue chapter & insert, ....


This insert would be great for a Save the Ocen Mod. Where is it from?


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)

7009 804LS


----------



## brent300 (Dec 10, 2018)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Where did you get the pressed ss dial?


brent300
I just cut a small piece of stainless foundry wrap and put it in my hydraulic press over a dial w applied indicies and a piece of 40 durometer urethane[/QUOTE]

Very nice sir! Next time press two out and send one my way please. PM me if you're interested


----------



## brent300 (Dec 10, 2018)

I have seen some of the coolest mods here.

Does anyone have suggestions where I can obtain Seiko dials? 

I really like the skx171 and others with applied indices. I'm also trying to find the samurai save the ocean dial. 

Most of what I find are painted or overpriced. I have ordered a couple from watch parts plaza and still waiting but I cant keep that up.


----------



## brent300 (Dec 10, 2018)

I have seen some of the coolest mods here.

Does anyone have suggestions where I can obtain Seiko dials? 

I really like the skx171 and others with applied indices. I'm also trying to find the samurai save the ocean dial. SRPC93

Most of what I find are painted or overpriced. I have ordered a couple from watch parts plaza and still waiting but I cant keep that up.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

brent300 said:


> I have seen some of the coolest mods here.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions where I can obtain Seiko dials?
> 
> ...


ebay. gotta search, watch, follow, etc. _"every DAY if you have to!!_ Every hour... every _minute!!"_


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

wurscht said:


> This insert would be great for a Save the Ocen Mod. Where is it from?[/QUOTE
> 
> Jake @ Dagaz


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

omega__1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just put this on a Strapcode Oyster. Any opinions on if this looks better on leather or a bracelet?


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Posted in the Skx thread as well.
My first shot at modding. Brought it to my watchmaker today for a pressure test.
Ot was given a passing grade.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

What do you think ?


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

*Post your mods here =>*

Latest Mod:










Heimdallr Sharkey 62MaStealth


----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)

My first mod:


Updated dial
Updated hands
Updated crown stem, re-used the crown
Updated movement to the windable/hackable NH36; I swapped the Day wheel under the dial in case I decide to update the dial with a Day/Date complication window in the future

Parts sourced from various bay sellers

I tend to wear this one the most, it's easier to read the time for my aging eyes b-)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



hizzey said:


> Latest Mod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sneaky sneaky! =)

that's something i thought of doing as well. only i like the yellow tint of the Sharkey lume markers, i couldn't do it w/o replacing the hands too, but yea, i like the yellow tint so i'm keeping mine unmodded.


----------



## Boba Fett (Sep 25, 2018)

ALPHA 56 said:


> Today i will show you some works that i did last year, at first the "Transformer" with reshaped case, so it looks a little bit like the MarineMaster, at last i swapped the silver chapter to a black one.
> 
> View attachment 13983713


What bezel is this?


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Question regarding new Samurais. Do Turtle bezels fit on the Samurai? Seems to be many more options for Turtle bezel inserts than there are for the Samurai.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

moreland4 said:


> Question regarding new Samurais. Do Turtle bezels fit on the Samurai? Seems to be many more options for Turtle bezel inserts than there are for the Samurai.


Seems so https://www.namokimods.com/blogs/namokitimes/samurais-are-compatible-with-turtle-bezels


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## zul.hilme56 (Dec 8, 2018)

SKX batman









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

I made a quick photoshop for my next mod idea. What do you guys think?


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> I made a quick photoshop for my next mod idea. What do you guys think?


That looks ace! 
But also quite expensive&#8230;


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

For SKXs - are you guys generally modding stock Seikos or using an aftermarket case? I’ve been looking and seems that used prices for SKXs are nearly what new ones are $180-220. And then adding the cost of mod parts on top of that.

Seems that it’s cheaper to buy the parts separately, including the case, since you can do that now - as long as you don’t need everything made by Seiko.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

Sapphire, kanji, jubilee:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

A totally (and weirdly) ignored / unpopular SRP model... with Fuller 6 dial and "Vintage" baton hands (Dagaz)... on a Fitbit strap.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

52hurtz said:


> For SKXs - are you guys generally modding stock Seikos or using an aftermarket case? I've been looking and seems that used prices for SKXs are nearly what new ones are $180-220. And then adding the cost of mod parts on top of that.
> 
> Seems that it's cheaper to buy the parts separately, including the case, since you can do that now - as long as you don't need everything made by Seiko.


I'm sure everyone has a different take on this, but with regard to the SKX line, I've modded new, used and have lucked out to find cases stripped to various degree (some case only, case and crown, others with case back and crystal, etc.) to build on. The only legitimate aftermarket case available is the CT700 from CrystalTimes, but that is not an exact 1:1 as CrystalTimes is quite clear about. I've seen builds on the Sharkey 007 case, but also read somewhere it doesn't have the correct crown tube for the OEM or OEM spec crown (don't quote me on this, it was just something I came across).

With regard to parts, an all-Seiko build is still completely possible. My last build (my "reimagined SKX171") started out as an empty case and featured several OEM parts including the SKX171 dial, SKX hour and minute hands, Titanium Samurai sweep seconds hand, and black day and date dials. Everything else was custom aftermarket, but that was by choice. OEM crystals and bezels are still plentiful. OEM parts are out there if you do your due diligence.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 13998365


You absolutely nailed it! The dial selection was spot on for this build! I love the brackets of the fuller dial in line with those on the bezel. Bravo!


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Today is DLW time, chapter with red indizes, double dome saphire and ceramic insert for the Sea Urchin.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> A totally (and weirdly) ignored / unpopular SRP model... with Fuller 6 dial and "Vintage" baton hands (Dagaz)... on a Fitbit strap.
> 
> View attachment 13998361
> View attachment 13998365
> ...











Which SRP?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



NamNorimai said:


> Which SRP?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't recall, and I don't have the tags anymore.
I bought this some years ago.

But I 'll get back to you once/if I have this info.


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



NamNorimai said:


> Which SRP?


I would say SRP163/165 - 4R36-00F0


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ALPHA 56 said:


> Today is DLW time, chapter with red indizes, double dome saphire and ceramic insert for the Sea Urchin.
> 
> View attachment 13998797
> 
> ...


Looks like a Golgo 13 SE =)


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)

Strapcode bracelet, dlw bezel with Dagaz insert.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> I can't recall, and I don't have the tags anymore.
> I bought this some years ago.
> 
> But I 'll get back to you once/if I have this info.





hizzey said:


> I would say SRP163/165 - 4R36-00F0


Thanks! I've never seen this watch before. I have a Dracula Seiko Monster dial that would probably look good in this one. What do you think?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

..


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

You can always photoshop it first...
If that's not possible, then at least remove the insides, and place the case over the dial of your choice to see how it works w/ the bezel, etc.

But imho, I think the Drac won't look all that different from what's in there now -- which is not all that bad, btw - just a tad bland, is all, for my taste.

I myself went the way I went, BECAUSE the bezel has such a strong character, that I wanted the dial to support it, not compete with, it. 
And thinner details/lines on the dial allowed me to use slimmer hands also -- for a greater contrast against the muscularity of the engraved bezel.

But YMMV of course.



NamNorimai said:


> Dracula Seiko Monster dial ... What do you think?


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

62MAS Datejust









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauric (Dec 19, 2015)

jmai said:


> Made some adjustments to my goldy build today, swapped out the double dome sapphire with a flat one. Sooo much better in my opinion!
> 
> View attachment 13979947
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic.

Do you think that a double dome sapphire without bevel will look similar?


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> You can always photoshop it first...
> If that's not possible, then at least remove the insides, and place the case over the dial of your choice to see how it works w/ the bezel, etc.
> 
> But imho, I think the Drac won't look all that different from what's in there now -- which is not all that bad, btw - just a tad bland, is all, for my taste.
> ...


I agree...yours definitely highlights every part of the build!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

I used a rattle can on the second hand and it shows if you look close enough, but I'm happy.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Scuba Diver 7002, my last mod


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Skx033 dial









Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Just added a Strapcode Jubilee Angus strap and I am loving it. It is not as chunky as the super engineer that I had on it so it feels great. I somehow managed to scrape some of the white off the number 7 on the bezel so I had to use the edding pen that someone mentioned on here to fix it. Came out good!


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Anyone know where to get an H-link bracelet with fitted end links for Seiko Skx-0##?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

MakaveliSK said:


> Just added a Strapcode Jubilee Angus strap and I am loving it. It is not as chunky as the super engineer that I had on it so it feels great. I somehow managed to scrape some of the white off the number 7 on the bezel so I had to use the edding pen that someone mentioned on here to fix it. Came out good!


Wow! That's a stunning beauty

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

[/QUOTE]Wow! That's a stunning beauty

Check my IG account @ the_watchier[/QUOTE]

Really!?


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Just picked up the Prometheus work mat (thanks to the person that shared it!) and it is AWESOME! Super supple, rubbery material that absolutely will not slip.

Also a shot of my MM200 mod, now on a SKX013 jubilee.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Looking good jmai! I too, have been considering this work mat.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

My "31MAS" underwent a slight revision.

Someone in the world decided to produce a 62MAS style bezel insert specifically for the SKX031/3. I knew it would need some work to fit because the ID measured 30.3mm and I have a 30.7mm OD acrylic pressed into the case. I increased the ID of insert to 30.75 by hand. Sanding 0.45mm off was a lot harder in execution than in concept. However, the final fit was dead on. Minimal gap between the crystal and insert and no interference when turning the bezel. The previous insert was intended for 6309/7002/SKX bezels so it had a 31.5mm ID which, despite being a small difference, was noticeable.

View attachment 14010911










Since it's based on the SKX031/3 OEM insert, it has the proper thickness at the outer edge to sit flush with the bezel and has a slight slope compared to the previous one. This insert is also thicker from ID to OD than the previous one, which creates a lot of space from the print to the edges, but I think it embraces the SKX031/3 foundation on which this homage was built. I also polished the bezel up a bit to bring back some of the shine.









Here's the NH35 seen through the Seiko 5 display back. You can also see how I tried to shape the case in a way to create symmetry on the crown side with the other side. All of the similar mods I've seen on this case are far more conservative around the crown. Since I was already grinding away, I went all in.









The obligatory wrist shot:









The Uncle Seiko Tropic Strap is a recent addition. I requested thin tipped fat spring bars specifically for this mod. It did require a boiling water bath to better shape it for my wrist, but beyond that it's been comfortable and looks great. Along with the new bezel insert, I'm really beside myself with the result. I'd say this is the final form for this build.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

jmai said:


> Just picked up the Prometheus work mat (thanks to the person that shared it!) and it is AWESOME! Super supple, rubbery material that absolutely will not slip.
> 
> Also a shot of my MM200 mod, now on a SKX013 jubilee. ?
> 
> ...


You're welcome, actually undertheradar shared first.


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Dub Rubb said:


> Well, unfortunately, you guys were very right about Jake from Dagaz. I honestly had quite a few great orders from him, and still love what he produces, but man is he kind of a .....! I feel bad that I have recommended him so highly for Vostok mods. Products are great, but when he doesn't ship something you bought? Twice in a row? Not so much. I originally asked here, so as not to put him in the hot seat, but now I am second guessing that decision.
> Attached are the emails and his response in chronological order. Just keep this in mind before you buy from him. Thanks to this thread I have found plenty of other places for my money to go.
> Are you effing kidding me? If I ran my business like this, well, I wouldnt have a business lol. Not even a simple "sorry, I'll get right on that". Just "You are unreasonable for wanting a response for an item I forgot to send you". This guy is an effing joke.
> 
> ...


Same experience here, even emailed him twice to apologize for being a little too excited and asked if we can continue doing business but didn't get any response. Don't buy from this ahole.

Go with OSC, Crystaltimes, DLW, Rafflestime, LuciusAtelier, AJuiceT, dragonshroud, and yobokies. Top-notch products and superb customer service, you get updates and reply on time.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Obviously didn't reinvent the wheel on this one. Turtle dial, sapphire, ceramic, and NH.







My modding desk, I use a soldering mat to work on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

ap614 said:


> My "31MAS" underwent a slight revision.
> 
> Someone in the world decided to produce a 62MAS style bezel insert specifically for the SKX031/3. I knew it would need some work to fit because the ID measured 30.3mm and I have a 30.7mm OD acrylic pressed into the case. I increased the ID of insert to 30.75 by hand. Sanding 0.45mm off was a lot harder in execution than in concept. However, the final fit was dead on. Minimal gap between the crystal and insert and no interference when turning the bezel. The previous insert was intended for 6309/7002/SKX bezels so it had a 31.5mm ID which, despite being a small difference, was noticeable.
> 
> ...


Truly excellent mod, especially since it sounds like you did it yourself! Can you share your process for shaping the case? ARe you using hand files or rotary tool? I bought an skx023 (little brother to the skx031) to do the same mod, but its gone to the backburner since I couldnt figure out a reliable source for a screw down 62mas style big crown. Can you post a link to where you bought yours? Cheers!


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

On bracelet







Blue AR sapphire from OSC working it's magic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

studiompd said:


> Truly excellent mod, especially since it sounds like you did it yourself! Can you share your process for shaping the case? ARe you using hand files or rotary tool? I bought an skx023 (little brother to the skx031) to do the same mod, but its gone to the backburner since I couldnt figure out a reliable source for a screw down 62mas style big crown. Can you post a link to where you bought yours? Cheers!


I appreciate the kind words! I did every bit of the work myself! Reshaping was done using hand files. Crown tube was removed so it made attacking that side much easier. Reshaping the case alone was a week's worth of evenings, easily 20+ hours of filing and checking progress. It would have gone faster with a Dremel or other powered tool, but there's no coming back from mishaps. I started with the face of the lugs to create the proper slope and that guided me on how much to take off of the sides. The remaining angled edge remained mostly around the area behind the bezel so taking those areas down finished the sharp crease that flows from lug end to lug end. Polishing was done with increasing grits of wet/dry sandpaper and the mirror finish was attained using a Dremel and metal polishes.

The crown and tube were sourced from Ebay. The crown tube was from a seller in Spain, but I haven't seen them pop up recently. I was planning on making another 62MAS homage on an SKX023 as well, but with the amount of time I put into this one, I wasn't prepared to commit again. My intention for the SKX023 was to use the SKX031 crown. I felt the SKX007 sized crown would be disproportionate. There are new "S" signed crowns for the mid-size divers available which I feel would serve this purpose well.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

dino8791 said:


>


I don't think I've mentioned this yet, but I really like how the OSC second hand plays off of the shape of the hour hand! It looks like an OEM part!


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

ap614 said:


> I don't think I've mentioned this yet, but I really like how the OSC second hand plays off of the shape of the hour hand! It looks like an OEM part!


 I really like it too, in general his parts are very nice. I use that seconds hand on almost all of my mods

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

In time with the announcement of the SLA033 6105 reissue, I completed my own homage mod. A build almost a year in the making:

























KVW Type II crystal peeking out just over the Yobokies insert and CT bezel









6309-8840 case back has a similar profile to the 6105's









6306A movement:









Hacking!









• 6309-7040/9 case refinished
• Yobokies 6309 style big pip aluminum bezel insert
• CrystalTimes CT201 polished coin edge bezel with nylon gasket
• Klein Vintage Watch Repair 320W10GN00 Type II hardlex crystal
• New aftermarket crystal gasket
• Crystal gasket undlerlay ring painted matte black
• Matte black plastic chapter ring
• 6105 style hands with long seconds from Ebay seller seikosis
• 6105 PROOF dial from Ebay seller seikosis (with minor repair for marker, date window and logo alignment)
• 6306A movement
• 6309-8840 case back with case code shaved down and refinished
• Vintage Time Australia case back and crown gaskets
• Uncle Seiko 22mm Waffle Strap, short with single keeper

Nearly a year ago I won a stripped down case with crown on Ebay for $50 and since then I've been collecting parts to finish up my own homage to the 6105 diver. Why not just put the money toward an actual 6105? Because... modding. That, and I was able to put this together for a fraction of what a good 6105 example sells for.

Homages to the first and second divers!


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

ap614 said:


> In time with the announcement of the SLA033 6105 reissue, I completed my own homage mod. A build almost a year in the making:
> 
> View attachment 14012839
> 
> ...


Oh that's a cool idea, take a 6309 turn it into a 6105, and well done at that! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Oh that's a cool idea, take a 6309 turn it into a 6105, and well done at that! Thanks for sharing!


Thank you! I can't take full credit for it though. It's not an uncommon mod among the 6309's both cushion and slim cased. There are probably a handful of 6309's on Ebay right now with aftermarket 6105 dials of varying quality. The 6105 dial feet are positioned the same as the 6309/6's so it's a pretty straightforward mod. I just put in the extra effort of selecting the best possible combination of parts. In fact, this is the fourth dial and third set of hands on this mod. I was never satisfied up until this one, but even then I found myself having to repair the alignment of some of the hour markers, the Seiko logo and the date window frame. I'm obsessive that way.


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

*Post your mods here =>*

double post

Thx to Tapa


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

*Post your mods here =>*

Latest Mod

I didn't reinvent the wheel on this but i quite like how it comes out. Also it is a gift for a friend.



















SNK Case from the bay
drilled lugs
SNZG crown
NH35
Dagaz dial
hour & seconds from Raffles
minute from Yobokies 
sapphire from Rob


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

- nh36
- mm style hands dagaz
- srpa21 padi dial
- osc dd sapphire 
- namoki sub style bezel 
- namoki steel insert
- crystaltimes crown with engraved S
- miltat oyster










Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Stopsign32v (Oct 6, 2018)

prostoLeha said:


> - nh36
> - mm style hands dagaz
> - srpa21 padi dial
> - osc dd sapphire
> ...


Is this case/base watch a SKX?


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Stopsign32v said:


> Is this case/base watch a SKX?


Yep. But I modified the crown guard and a bottom right lug a little. It was born as skx009j

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Odierology said:


> Same experience here, even emailed him twice to apologize for being a little too excited and asked if we can continue doing business but didn't get any response. Don't buy from this ahole.
> 
> Go with OSC, Crystaltimes, DLW, Rafflestime, LuciusAtelier, AJuiceT, dragonshroud, and yobokies. Top-notch products and superb customer service, you get updates and reply on time.


I guess I'm just used to bad or no customer service since I frequent a lot of hole-in-the-wall chinese restaurants, but that type of stuff doesn't really bother me. In life, I've often found a direct inverse correlation between quality of service and deliciousness of food. I say this half-jokingly lol. So whenever I deal with asian based companies, I usually will expect no service. As long as they deliver as promised, I'm alright with it. And I always give 2-3 days for email replies, I think that's reasonable.

That being said, I don't shop at Dagaz anymore simply because I find his products severely lacking in quality compared to all of the other companies producing parts these days. Namoki, CT, OSC, DLW, they all make superior parts at the same price point. Dagaz might be an OG in the game, but they need to step it up. I find their dial lume to be especially atrocious.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Dub Rubb said:


> Dagaz... Products are great, but when he doesn't ship something you bought? Twice in a row?


I think it's fair to say that he really needs to address the issue: 
WHY does it happen AT ALL when he claims every order is checked by THREE people?
Do they really do that?

If so, then what are the odds that all 3 people are making the same mistake in not counting correctly?

Or, it's all just rubber stamping with that sticker: "inspected by"

Which is it? :think:


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

ap614 said:


> I appreciate the kind words! I did every bit of the work myself! Reshaping was done using hand files. Crown tube was removed so it made attacking that side much easier. Reshaping the case alone was a week's worth of evenings, easily 20+ hours of filing and checking progress. It would have gone faster with a Dremel or other powered tool, but there's no coming back from mishaps. I started with the face of the lugs to create the proper slope and that guided me on how much to take off of the sides. The remaining angled edge remained mostly around the area behind the bezel so taking those areas down finished the sharp crease that flows from lug end to lug end. Polishing was done with increasing grits of wet/dry sandpaper and the mirror finish was attained using a Dremel and metal polishes.
> 
> The crown and tube were sourced from Ebay. The crown tube was from a seller in Spain, but I haven't seen them pop up recently. I was planning on making another 62MAS homage on an SKX023 as well, but with the amount of time I put into this one, I wasn't prepared to commit again. My intention for the SKX023 was to use the SKX031 crown. I felt the SKX007 sized crown would be disproportionate. There are new "S" signed crowns for the mid-size divers available which I feel would serve this purpose well.


No worries and thanks for taking the time to answer my questions and sharing your process, ap614! Also apologies for the late reply, got super busy yesterday. That's awesome that you did everything yourself. I agree about the risk of using a dremel and taking too much off, hand file is much better control, but as you mentioned, can take more time. I started shaping an skx023 and an Invicta 8926ob with a dremel but switched over to a hand file for better control. But I'll follow your process for finishing it up.

I'm really interested in hearing more about the crown and tube. I handled a 31mas from a filipino seller on ebay and the crown was not screwed in. I thought that a screw-in crown wasn't possible so seeing that you've done it gives me hope. How'd you remove the tube? On my 8926ob, I tapped it out using the opposite end of a drill bit - would it be similar on the skx? I'm still on the fence about finishing this up as a 23mas since 62mas-style bezels are non-existant and even AM bezels are limited for this mid-size diver (yobokies come to mind but that's about it). I may just switch out the crown for a larger one since I've already chopped the CGs off to accommodate the mod.

What are the specs for a crown tube that would fit? I can look around and see if I can find another source and let you know. Cheers!


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

I tried this dial in a Turtle and it just didn't look right to me, so back into an SKX. NH, OSC sapphire, and yobokies stainless steel "Doxa" bezel insert. Yobokies parts can be hit or miss, but I think this one is nice. I did have to bevel the inside some (hitting the sapphire), but not a big deal.







The red AR really makes the orange pop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



hizzey said:


>


Drilled lugs is a nice touch. I kind of like that little airplane hand that the Raffles-Time seconds hand comes with, but this is definitely cleaner overall! Well done, you're a very kind friend to be gifting such a nice mod!



prostoLeha said:


>


The two little touches of red are really nice! I really like the design of the Namoki Sub style bezel, it's got good proportions.



jmai said:


> Dagaz might be an OG in the game, but they need to step it up.


It's unfortunate but true. I haven't needed to contact Dagaz for any of my small purchases with them, but I know I would be frustrated if I was receiving the type of responses that I've seen posted. I have had problems resolved with Yobokies and DLW with no conflict. Dagaz can't rest on the fact that they've been at this for so long that it will uphold their reputation, that lies solely on the experiences of their paying customers and that seems to be in serious decline as of late.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Or, it's all just rubber stamping with that sticker: "inspected by"


Unfortunately, I would suggest it is this.



studiompd said:


> How'd you remove the tube? On my 8926ob, I tapped it out using the opposite end of a drill bit - would it be similar on the skx? I'm still on the fence about finishing this up as a 23mas since 62mas-style bezels are non-existant and even AM bezels are limited for this mid-size diver (yobokies come to mind but that's about it). I may just switch out the crown for a larger one since I've already chopped the CGs off to accommodate the mod.
> 
> What are the specs for a crown tube that would fit? I can look around and see if I can find another source and let you know. Cheers!


I drilled out the old crown tube. The replacement was 3mm OD so I knew I didn't want to go beyond that. I believe the ID of the original crown tube was something just under 2.5mm so when I used my 2.5mm bit, it eventually caught and spun the crown tube separate of the case. My 3mm drill bit actually measured 2.97mm so it was perfect. I also set the new tube in the freezer for a while during the final polishing stages to contract it a bit and it pressed in perfectly along with some epoxy for added WR. I'm familiar with the non screw down crowns on the 62MAS homages on the SKX031 but haven't actually seen one in person. Did it have a crown tube at all?

I'm uncertain of the thread and pitch of the SKX crown tube and don't have the tools to gauge it. I have used this crown and tube for another mod and the OEM SKX crown threaded onto the tube just fine. It's intended for the 7002 diver. It's from India so it took a while to receive: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-CROW...621831&hash=item3d76906dcb:g:QqoAAOSw1NFaHBoS



dino8791 said:


>


That's gorgeous! I'm honestly not a fan of orange dials, but this is killer! Maybe the red AR gives it the added richness that appeals to me.


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Must be a thrill pressing the crystal.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

ap614 said:


> Unfortunately, I would suggest it is this.
> 
> I drilled out the old crown tube. The replacement was 3mm OD so I knew I didn't want to go beyond that. I believe the ID of the original crown tube was something just under 2.5mm so when I used my 2.5mm bit, it eventually caught and spun the crown tube separate of the case. My 3mm drill bit actually measured 2.97mm so it was perfect. I also set the new tube in the freezer for a while during the final polishing stages to contract it a bit and it pressed in perfectly along with some epoxy for added WR. I'm familiar with the non screw down crowns on the 62MAS homages on the SKX031 but haven't actually seen one in person. Did it have a crown tube at all?
> 
> I'm uncertain of the thread and pitch of the SKX crown tube and don't have the tools to gauge it. I have used this crown and tube for another mod and the OEM SKX crown threaded onto the tube just fine. It's intended for the 7002 diver. It's from India so it took a while to receive: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-CROW...621831&hash=item3d76906dcb:g:QqoAAOSw1NFaHBoS


This is great info, thank you, looks like if I proceed I'll be drilling out the old tube like you did. Unfortunately he 31mas I had was defective and I couldn't remove the stem to inspect it in detail and sent it back to the seller. The crown and tube you linked to looks promising, will do some more research.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

studiompd said:


> This is great info, thank you, looks like if I proceed I'll be drilling out the old tube like you did. Unfortunately he 31mas I had was defective and I couldn't remove the stem to inspect it in detail and sent it back to the seller. The crown and tube you linked to looks promising, will do some more research.


That sucks, at least you were able to return it. I used the 7002 crown tube from Ebay on my desk diver modded SNKM case from Ajuicet:









Crown was an aftermarket for the SKX007 that had a strangely tall step that ended up working with this build.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

ap614 said:


> That sucks, at least you were able to return it. I used the 7002 crown tube from Ebay on my desk diver modded SNKM case from Ajuicet:
> 
> View attachment 14016117
> 
> ...


Ya, it was my second buy from that seller (first one was the skx023 over a year ago), so I think its a roll of the dice. He was nice and let me return it after we tried some troublshooting.

Bro, that looks nice! I like the use of snowflake hands, nice nod to a bb36. Did you use the same crown tube process you outlined above?


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



hizzey said:


> Latest Mod
> 
> I didn't reinvent the wheel on this but i quite like how it comes out. Also it is a gift for a friend.
> 
> ...


Sometimes those are the best. I have similar mods that I love. How'd you drill the lugs?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

BSHT dial in a chronotac seamatic case









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

CGee said:


> 7009 804LS





CGee said:


> View attachment 13973595


I think this is probably the nicest mod I have ever seen and I applaud your choices & planning. The vintage 7009 804LS dial and SNZC41 hands must have been a long wait to find. The hands seem to be only used on that very rare watch. The combination together is just perfect. It really takes the Blah SKX to a whole new level.


----------



## kg18 (Sep 3, 2018)

Posted this in the SKX thread but this seems a better fit.

MM gold handset, srp775 dial, black/gold chapter ring, heavy bevel crystal, coin edge bezel, lumed sapphire Pepsi bezel, strapcode oyster
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

studiompd said:


> Ya, it was my second buy from that seller (first one was the skx023 over a year ago), so I think its a roll of the dice. He was nice and let me return it after we tried some troublshooting.
> 
> Bro, that looks nice! I like the use of snowflake hands, nice nod to a bb36. Did you use the same crown tube process you outlined above?


Same process, yes. I believe the original crown in the SNKM was far smaller in diameter so it required more re-drilling to get to the required 3mm. I made sure to take long breaks between each step up in diameter to allow the case to cool down thoroughly. Stainless steel only gets more difficult to drill through as it heats up.


----------



## Helson_hyped (Dec 25, 2017)

Retired the ecodrive aqualand and made a new work watch









Sent from my aqualand


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



tennesseean_87 said:


> Sometimes those are the best. I have similar mods that I love. How'd you drill the lugs?


Pretty much like this:


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

@ap614, outstanding work on that 6105

I finally got drilled lugs on an SKX on my new mod! Went with the CT700 predrilled case from CrystalTimes. It's a well made case with a slight design tweak to the lug profile that I quite like (bit sharper and more pronounced). I really actually built this mod in preparation for the new green Sumo, as soon as it's launched, this STO dial is gonna get replaced. But for now, I dig it.

Also, gotta say LCBI really knocked it out of the park with their new sapphire bezel inserts. The lume is outstanding.

Parts:
CT700 case
SARB059 crown/4R36
Namoki bezel
LCBI black sapphire bezel insert
SRPD11 dial
SRPC44 gold seconds hand, stock hour/min
WatchGecko leather


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

double post, delete


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

ap614 said:


> Same process, yes. I believe the original crown in the SNKM was far smaller in diameter so it required more re-drilling to get to the required 3mm. I made sure to take long breaks between each step up in diameter to allow the case to cool down thoroughly. Stainless steel only gets more difficult to drill through as it heats up.


Thank you and Great tips. YOu give me renewed inspiration for this case knowing I can put a different tube in there!



hizzey said:


> Pretty much like this:


Interesting. Since you're coming in at an angle, are you able to come out at the other side in line with the opposite lug hole?



jmai said:


> @ap614, outstanding work on that 6105
> 
> I finally got drilled lugs on an SKX on my new mod! Went with the CT700 predrilled case from CrystalTimes. It's a well made case with a slight design tweak to the lug profile that I quite like (bit sharper and more pronounced). I really actually built this mod in preparation for the new green Sumo, as soon as it's launched, this STO dial is gonna get replaced. But for now, I dig it.
> 
> ...


Excellent work! I love turtle dials, and the STO dial is at the top of my want list!


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

jmai said:


> @ap614, outstanding work on that 6105
> 
> I finally got drilled lugs on an SKX on my new mod! Went with the CT700 predrilled case from CrystalTimes. It's a well made case with a slight design tweak to the lug profile that I quite like (bit sharper and more pronounced). I really actually built this mod in preparation for the new green Sumo, as soon as it's launched, this STO dial is gonna get replaced. But for now, I dig it.
> 
> ...


Great Mod! I think the strap pulls it all together to make it really special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*

So, I practiced setting hands again today. Probably the 4th time I've sat down for an hour or two to practice without distraction. I'm really not good...seriously, I don't even feel like I've progressed at all. I'm using this guy from Amazon...








Anybody else having good results with it or is there one that's worth paying more for? Does anyone use/prefer the double ended hand tool like these?








Thanks for any feedback on this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



NamNorimai said:


> So, I practiced setting hands again today. Probably the 4th time I've sat down for an hour or two to practice without distraction. I'm really not good...seriously, I don't even feel like I've progressed at all. I'm using this guy from Amazon...
> 
> Thanks for any feedback on this!


My advice would be to ditch that red hand setting tool. It's really not necessary and makes the job more complicated than it needs to be. All you need are those hand tools in your 2nd pic. You can actually just remove the spring on your red tool and take out the tipped bar and use that. I've done that exact same thing for dozens of mods. It takes some practice and a steady hand, but you should have more control in setting the hands visually level with just that. Good luck!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



NamNorimai said:


> So, I practiced setting hands again today. Probably the 4th time I've sat down for an hour or two to practice without distraction. I'm really not good...seriously, I don't even feel like I've progressed at all. I'm using this guy from Amazon...
> 
> Anybody else having good results with it or is there one that's worth paying more for? Does anyone use/prefer the double ended hand tool like these?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback on this!


100% agree with jmai.

The press works great if you have a production line. But it's lousy for hobbyists.
I got one for my first hand installation and experienced the same lack of success you describe.

You don't even need to buy more tools, just just the pressing pin from the jig.
You have to get down on the level of the dial and finesse the hands into the right position.

What really helps me is magnification & lighting.
I find the single-eye loupe to be difficult and instead use some powerful reading glasses.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

jmai said:


> @ap614, outstanding work on that 6105
> 
> View attachment 14017983


Thanks jmai... and damn it if you didn't just sell me on the CT case! Gorgeous!


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Mini Turtle received a new crystal:

































It's Yobokies' newest "Boxed" Sapphire, most commonly referred to the Top Hat style. It's got a slight dome on top, is flat on bottom and has a subtle blue AR that only reveals itself under particular lighting, but it does intensify the green hue of the lume on the SKXA33 dial and the C3 lume in the Yobokies Chrome Monster hands. It's 30mm in diameter and I wasn't entirely sure if the bezel insert would clear it, but after popping the bezel back on it turns with no issue.

It's the first Top Hat style crystal I've ever owned and I'm uncertain how I feel about it. I'll wear it for a while and decide.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



jmai said:


> My advice would be to ditch that red hand setting tool. It's really not necessary and makes the job more complicated than it needs to be. All you need are those hand tools in your 2nd pic. You can actually just remove the spring on your red tool and take out the tipped bar and use that. I've done that exact same thing for dozens of mods. It takes some practice and a steady hand, but you should have more control in setting the hands visually level with just that. Good luck!





cayabo said:


> 100% agree with jmai.
> 
> The press works great if you have a production line. But it's lousy for hobbyists.
> I got one for my first hand installation and experienced the same lack of success you describe.
> ...


Thanks for the responses! The pressing heads are the crappiest parts of the jig. I think I'll grab the hand tools and start over.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

ap614 said:


> Thanks jmai... and damn it if you didn't just sell me on the CT case! Gorgeous!


And you might have just sold me on getting a domed sapphire for my mini Turtle lol!

Speaking of, I also completed my Zimbe mini Turtle mod today too 
Yobokies DOXA bezel and steel chapter ring, on an ADPT nato. Quality as usual from Yobokies, and well worth his sometimes high prices.

Looking forward to wearing this one in the summer, also picked up Yobokies' BOR bracelet for the Zimbe but not sure how I feel about it yet...


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



NamNorimai said:


> So, I practiced setting hands again today. Probably the 4th time I've sat down for an hour or two to practice without distraction. I'm really not good...seriously, I don't even feel like I've progressed at all. I'm using this guy from Amazon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the same one I use. Have you tried using a post-it note to hold the hand? Gives you something to hold on to and doesn't leave any smudges on the hands. Underside of the hand goes on the sticky part. Some people stick it to a piece of Rodico.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

jmai said:


> View attachment 14018877


This is ridiculous... in the best way possible.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



dino8791 said:


> That's the same one I use. Have you tried using a post-it note to hold the hand? Gives you something to hold on to and doesn't leave any smudges on the hands. Underside of the hand goes on the sticky part. Some people stick it to a piece of Rodico.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't, but will definitely do that next time. My problem is pressing them into place without bending the crap out of them or scratching them up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



NamNorimai said:


> I haven't, but will definitely do that next time. My problem is pressing them into place without bending the crap out of them or scratching them up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The post-it note will give you better control. If you're bending the hands try a smaller die.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

jmai said:


> And you might have just sold me on getting a domed sapphire for my mini Turtle lol!
> 
> Speaking of, I also completed my Zimbe mini Turtle mod today too
> Yobokies DOXA bezel and steel chapter ring, on an ADPT nato. Quality as usual from Yobokies, and well worth his sometimes high prices.
> ...


Looks so much better than the stock insert. There was too much going on with the stock insert imo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



NamNorimai said:


> I haven't, but will definitely do that next time. My problem is pressing them into place without bending the crap out of them or scratching them up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use the double ended hand setting tool only occasionally and then just to get the hand positioned with the correct alignment for example vertical at 12 etc. I'll then use a similar red hand setting tool as you have shown to finish the setting. These can be a little awkward but I find they give better control with mounting the hand to the desired depth, they also dont slip off the hand, something which can be easy with the double ended type tool when setting the seconds hand.
I've very seldom damaged hands when fitting them unless something has gone very drastically wrong, practice will definitely help with setting the hands.
For certain hands, very shinny or matt colour hands, I'll put a very small piece of clear plastic over the hand where the setting tool contact with it, with a small hole in the center. This helps to prevent any marking or scratches from the hand setting tool. Seiko hands dont seem too bad for this (except the Darth Tuna hands) but I've set a good few Omega hands and some of them are very easily marked.

For the seconds hand I will always use the red hand setting tool. As mentioned you can use something like a thin strip of post-it note or similar under the hands to give some better control, I normally try to set the hand without this but sometimes it can help especially for some of the odd shaped hands.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



NamNorimai said:


> So, I practiced setting hands again today. Probably the 4th time I've sat down for an hour or two to practice without distraction. I'm really not good...seriously, I don't even feel like I've progressed at all. I'm using this guy from Amazon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

I really struggled on my first mod with the hands. I think it was more my nerves than anything else because they are so delicate. By the time you price them against weight, they are probably more £/oz than gold!

The double end pens pencil type are the easiest to use in my opinion. Ensure you are perfectly vertical with the pen and that you hold the hand parallel to the watch face and they go on ok. It's just nerve racking the first couple of times.

Some after market hands aren't a great fit no matter what you do - second hands are the worst in my experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

An SKX013 dial in a Seiko "5" 36 mm case.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*



ap614 said:


> Mini Turtle received a new crystal:
> 
> View attachment 14018605
> 
> ...


I like that, and it seems it's the right size to use for the invicta 8926ob to get a vintage Rolex mod going.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



tennesseean_87 said:


> I like that, and it seems it's the right size to use for the invicta 8926ob to get a vintage Rolex mod going.


This is true. Yobokies also offers this same crystal for the SKX031/3 so it should work with the 8926OB as well.


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

Finished my BigMilitaryMod



















SNZG Case
Drilled Lugs
Screw Down Crown
NH35
Dial & Hands from DLW
SD Sapphire w blue AR from Rob


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

hizzey said:


> Finished my BigMilitaryMod
> 
> SNZG Case
> Drilled Lugs
> ...


Very well done!
What nato is that? Love the texture...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The San Martin GMT got a new gilt BSHT dial









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## pentium0 (Apr 24, 2013)

Loving this "poor man's skx". snzh55 with skx dial. NH36 too.


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

jmai said:


> Very well done!
> What nato is that? Love the texture...


Thx!

It's this one

https://www.watchband-berlin.com/Uhrenarmband-NATO-HighTech-Material-Textiloptik-gruen


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



NamNorimai said:


> So, I practiced setting hands again today. Probably the 4th time I've sat down for an hour or two to practice without distraction. I'm really not good...seriously, I don't even feel like I've progressed at all. I'm using this guy from Amazon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got that press and never really liked it, it is impossible to give the pushing a little wiggle when it needs some, just pushing down hard sometimes just doesn't work well. The tips of it however, are usable and can be bolted on top of some long screws.. But that makes it the same as these hand tools.

For the seconds, you can stick a tiny blob of rodico on top to stick the hand on, makes it much easier to locate the fragile seconds pin.


----------



## Humike7 (Feb 9, 2019)

My Rolex explorer mod/homage. Hands and dial from Lucius Atelier. Using a Seiko snk361.


----------



## Ti2S (Mar 31, 2019)

My "SCT762"


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

My kind of Monday blues









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

A stroopwafel watch.

Corgeut PVD bronze case
Home printed , dial feet soldered, painted and lumed dial
Relumed Corgeut hands
Modified gold plated 2836-2 
Home made leather strap


----------



## psu555 (Jun 25, 2018)

very nice, what crystal is that?



Odierology said:


> Monday blues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ti2S (Mar 31, 2019)

Transocean bezel on my other SKX (next build)
Made a adapter from an original bezel.


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Thank you. It's a double dome mineral crystal.


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



NamNorimai said:


> So, I practiced setting hands again today. Probably the 4th time I've sat down for an hour or two to practice without distraction. I'm really not good...seriously, I don't even feel like I've progressed at all. I'm using this guy from Amazon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, that first tool sucked for me, i ended up taking out the stem and using it as a manual presser, like those in the second pic


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Not completely sold on this dial, but I'm loving the look of the ceramic insert after I blasted it with aluminum oxide.
NH35 
Crystal Times case, crown, bezel, caseback, and crystal
Hands and dial from Harold.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> A stroopwafel watch.
> View attachment 14024381


Hmm... stroopwafel!

I love that dial text - Caramel Submersible!!! :-d


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

undertheradar said:


> View attachment 14025903


Really liking that blue!!

Does the CT case come with more of a matt finish? Doesn't look very polished.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

52hurtz said:


> Really liking that blue!!
> 
> Does the CT case come with more of a matt finish? Doesn't look very polished.


I agree on the blue of the insert. The blasting took away all the shine and really brought out a different tone altogether. The black fill was a nice touch as well. As for the case, it appears to have been blasted along with the bezel and the insert. The CT700 case has the same mix of mirror polished and satin brushed surfaces as that of the OEM SKX.


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Ahead on schedule. This will be my birthday gift for my daughter, her first mechanical watch. I'm thinking of putting in NH36 for hand-winding.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Yobokies dial Gen2 Monster re-mod/switched dial back from destro to 4:30 last week ....and realized it was silly not to have had it that way all along. I guess sometimes things that are annoying you just get used too.... like a crown in the back of your hand or a date wheel thats always just half way 🙂!


----------



## King Fabulous (Jan 11, 2019)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



NamNorimai said:


> So, I practiced setting hands again today. Probably the 4th time I've sat down for an hour or two to practice without distraction. I'm really not good...seriously, I don't even feel like I've progressed at all. I'm using this guy from Amazon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started wit the press but moved on to the second option and found them so much easier to use.

One thing that helped me out the most was that one press tool has a flat end. I would put a little rodico watch putty on the end. Then use that to pickup and maneuver the seconds hand into place. Before I did this I would struggle for ages....last time I got it on the second attempt.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO 7002 Scuba Diver Monaco Ltd


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

ap614 said:


> I agree on the blue of the insert. The blasting took away all the shine and really brought out a different tone altogether. The black fill was a nice touch as well. As for the case, it appears to have been blasted along with the bezel and the insert. The CT700 case has the same mix of mirror polished and satin brushed surfaces as that of the OEM SKX.


Correct! Blasted with alox first, them #8 glass bead.

And yeah, the matte finish on the insert is my favorite part. Gonna swap in a blue Padi SRP dial and MM300 hands to see if they can do it justice.


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

My first small mod.
Bezel and insert change on my samurai sto.










After/before










DLW Coin Edge Bezel 
DLW Ceramic insert, Dual Time, Batman


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

I retworked this one yesterday. Full case polish, different coin edge 120 click bezel (polished) with stainless insert. I am narrowing down my future mod plans and will have to sell off all the unused parts I’ve amassed...Sometimes you just don’t know until it’s actually together and looked at it a few days or at least have all the pieces in front of you. Much happier with it. Really like the endmill bracelet and feels well balanced. It’s fun to get back into modding watches... it’s been awhile.


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

SNZH Mod


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

hizzey said:


> SNZH Mod


Just a picture and no details?! That's cold!

So here's what I see: OEM insert, but the numbers were stripped and filled with black. Coin edge bezel. OEM seconds hand, but Sea Urchin minute and hours hands. Raffles-Time 6105 style dial mounted sideways with the 12 and 9 o'clock markers swapped and a Seiko logo applied. As for the date wheel I have no clue.

How'd I do?


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Manstrom said:


>


Well done for a first mod! I love that mirrored black top/blue bottom on the insert in contrast with the dial's blue top to black bottom gradient!


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

*Post your mods here =>*



ap614 said:


> How'd I do?


You did great!!!

Sorry here are the specs:

SNZH55
NH35
SKX tube & "Seiko" signed crown
drilled lugs
Chapter polished
Coin edge bezel from Harold
SNZH insert - numbers stripped & blacked out
6105 dial from Raffles - mounted sideways - 12&9 markers swapped - applied Seiko logo
Seiko SRP024 datewheel 
H&M from SNZF
S from SNZH
DD Sapphire with clear AR from CT

I'll probably change the hands & insert. Still waiting for parts...

But now how'd I do?


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



hizzey said:


> You did great!!!
> 
> Sorry here are the specs:
> 
> ...


Nice job on the 6 o'clock date. In all honesty I didn't even know it existed for these movements. The sterile 6105 style dial was the perfect choice and looks great in that modded format. I was truly impressed with it. I look forward to seeing any revisions, but as it is, it is unique with its vintage flair!


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*



hizzey said:


> SNZH Mod


What you did with the hour markers and date wheel is incredible! I'm amazed that it lined up perfectly. Great job!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

One of my first mods.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nelsojak (Oct 30, 2018)

Double post, my bad


----------



## nelsojak (Oct 30, 2018)

My 009 I just got it back from my watch dude. Waiting to do the movement. Keeping the dial OG. Bezel, inset, chapter ring, and DD AR sapphire crystal came from one.second.closer or DLW.


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Stay golden Seiko fam!









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko PMMM sport, SKX007 with SKX171 dial, Sea Urchin hands and another Seiko seconds hand.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko California Ranger Seiko 5 with California dial and Seiko 5 roadster hands


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko Turtle summer splash, Seiko Turtle with Baby Tuna orange dial and Rob's Tuna hands


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Padi


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

What do you think looks better?










or


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Manstrom said:


> What do you think looks better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both look really good, I vote for yellow. I've seen some great mods with yellow accents.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

SRP773 with SKX009 dial, OSC bezel insert and second hand, DLW flat sapphire, Crystaltimes bezel, kanji day wheel.







Crown and Buckle Chevron strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Manstrom said:


> What do you think looks better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yellow! Nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACD (Nov 13, 2018)

Manstrom said:


> What do you think looks better?


This one, for sure. Beautiful, professional, tool watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


Where is that chapter from?


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

My latest:
An SRPB31 and SNKK87.
More details here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...bokies-parts-domed-sapphires-etc-4928305.html


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Basic









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

I don't like Mercedes hands, so I had to build my own Explorer:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Uhr_Mensch said:


> I don't like Mercedes hands, so I had to build my own Explorer:
> 
> View attachment 14043583
> 
> ...


That's sharp! Details?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Okay, someone needs to start making inserts with the Gundam font!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

marcellolipi said:


> My SKX023 Mid Size Diver
> 
> before
> 
> ...


Where did you get this insert?


----------



## Kerem (Jun 25, 2017)

should I try that hirsch bands ?


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

I’m looking for something around $100 to put a yobokies spectre dial into for a Railmaster look. I have an SNK809, but was hoping to find something with a 3:00 crown and a slightly larger case. Anyone know if I can swap out the dial in a Seiko SRPA23/25, SRP703/5 or even a Cadisen 1032? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

NamNorimai said:


> [&#8230;]
> Anyone know if I can swap out the dial in a Seiko SRPA23/25, SRP703/5 or even a Cadisen 1032? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


afaik the dial size of the srp703 is ~35mm


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

This is an old Seiko watch made in August 1990 I got from Ebay for 30 bucks. I was going to mod it fully but upon learning it was all original I decided to only very lightly mod it and save the old parts so I can return it original if I wish. Completely randomly I had the insert and crystal on hand already in my parts bin. They crystal is a domed sapphire from a broken Corgeut BLack Bay homage I had dissected for parts. It fits perfectly much to my surprise. The insert is an SKX007 one I had on hand. Oddly enough other SKX007 ones I had would not fit as they were too big. For whatever reason this one fits good. I did buy a new correct insert and its on the way to me now but I think I enjoy the looks of this silver one because of the way it matches the date wheel. Bracelet is the stock SKX007 I had laying around. The chapter ring is slightly off but I dont care much. This is probably the best 30 dollars I ever spent for a watch as I really like the way it came out. First picture is how it looked before. Probably due for service but its giving me -15spd for the last few days on wrist.


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Crowns like Kings









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## heywatchit!! (Jan 23, 2019)

Seiko - "Rolex Oyster 39mm White"



























I did these first two mods around October 2018. Had a pair of blue and white Seiko dials I really liked and went searching for a good looking 38-39mm Seiko case that I didn't already have. These were discontinued and I had to get them from Japan. The ones with the white crystal gasket were harder to find and I haven't seen any available since then. They came out looking similar to the Rolex Oyster 39mm white that was recently released, or the Oyster Date white, and the other like the Datejust blue w/smooth bezel & oyster bracelet.

If anyone wants this watch or any of the other mods posted, I don't mind clearing the way for other mods. Just PM me. The parts used in all the mods are Seiko OEM parts.


----------



## heywatchit!! (Jan 23, 2019)

Seiko - "Rolex Datejust Blue, Smooth Bezel + Oyster Bracelet"

Here's the blue one


----------



## heywatchit!! (Jan 23, 2019)

Seiko - "IWC Vintage Yacht Club"

This one I put together using leftover parts I had from other mods that I didn't know what to do with. Wasn't really sure I liked the funky flat case design before this, but when it was done I liked the sort of vintage look it had. Did a little research and found out that this case shape or something similar had been in the Seiko 5 line for a long time. When I tried to find just how back it started, I found that it looked a lot like the IWC Vintage Yacht Club. I think the IWC has a domed crystal while the Seiko has a beveled crystal that you can see a bit better in the last pic.


----------



## heywatchit!! (Jan 23, 2019)

I have this SNZF15J case & bracelet that I'm not quite sure what I want to do with. Trying it out with two different dials here. The chapter ring lines up, but it might look a bit off in some spots because I just placed the case over the dial & movement to see what it will look like. The dials are on 4 o'clock crown movements and would need to have the feet removed to be installed on a 3 o'clock crown movement.

I also have a couple of cases, dials, hands, & movements that I haven't decided what to do with yet: SNZF15J, SNXS7_, SKX013, SNKM__, & SNK80_. The blue and white dials are just in the cases for safekeeping. The SKX013 is unopened, haven't decided whether to mod it, sell it, or just sell the case.

If any one wants some of the parts or any of the mods I posted earlier, I wouldn't mind selling a few to free up funds for other mods. All are genuine Seiko OEM parts. Just pm me ( FYI I'm usually gone on the weekends but will reply on weekdays.)


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Nice mods! Great camera work, too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

"WABI'd" SBDC063. Finally finished the bezel insert. Still debating on if Im going to "WABI" the lume or not. Decided to put it on this custom strap since Im a beach kind of dude. I decided to take some fine grit sandpaper to the insert and that did the trick and got the exact look I was going for. Under certain lighting, the remaining blue on the bezel insert looks blue'ish/purple'ish and under most lighting looks dark blue/black-grey. Its a nice look, IMO.

Mods done to it are CrystalTimes Top-Hat Sapphire, custom strap and "WABI'd" bezel insert.


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SSB269P1

before:









after:


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Picked up a yellow Crafter Blue rubber for my STO mod.


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsoundman (Oct 21, 2016)

Completely Modified SNKL15 - the Case and Bracelet End-links being the only stock parts left on this watch. ;-)

* Upgraded to NH35 Movement 
* Dagaz Dial & Hands (second hand is from a different vendor)
* Crystal Times Domed Crystal
* Jubilee Bracelet from Ebay (w/ all links within the bracelet solid steel)
* Custom Engraved Clasp (not in photos)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I think I previously posted this old J Springs model. (On black rubber.)

Just changed the strap the other day... 
Now, I love it more than ever.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Chronopolis, where'd you get that awesome strap?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

WeirdGuy said:


> Chronopolis, where'd you get that awesome strap?


From CHEAPESTNATOSTRAPS dot com, when they were 50% off...
Gots me a few for under 5 a pop.
They're still available but at their regular price.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> From CHEAPESTNATOSTRAPS dot com, when they were 50% off...
> Gots me a few for under 5 a pop.
> They're still available but at their regular price.


Thats a steal! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

WeirdGuy said:


> Thats a steal! Thanks for the info.


Find them under __ WATCH BANDS__ 2pc Nylon _ heading.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Such a nice strap. Thanks again.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Crystal Times case, caseback, crown and crystal. Dagaz hands. NH36 movement with kanji day wheel. Beadblasted then brushed the case.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

DP


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Zimbe x Doxa SKX


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

undertheradar said:


> Crystal Times case, caseback, crown and crystal. Dagaz hands. NH36 movement with kanji day wheel. Beadblasted then brushed the case.
> 
> View attachment 14057833


I really like this and I want the same look for my turtle.

Been procrastinating about ordering a brushed or stainless chapter ring.

Really wish that I could find one locally (CONUS)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks man. Maybe check with CrystalTimes to see if he’s stocking them in the SoCal warehouse yet.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 14058689


Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

joseph80 said:


> View attachment 14058689


This is sexyyyyy, bro!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Anyone have some spare rose gold hands?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

STO MM200


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello guys,

It has been a while... with my 007 Spectre mod 😘
Bond Spectre 200 dial
Mineral crystal
Rotating bezel
Stainless Steel insert bezel
Engraved numbers and indexes on insert
Exposed PIP 
Broad Arrow hands 
Lolipop second


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

I know this thread's been around a while, but I have something original here.










Got this in a trade and have no money to put into it. Originally a redial from the Philippines. I took a movement I had and swapped the date wheel from the not working movement it came with. It needs a new crown, and I'll decide what to do with it later.

Placeholder dial and hands until I decide what to do with this. Maybe that junky dial from India in the background, once I get a day wheel that works for 3:00 crown. I filed the day/date window open because the dial was unevenly printed, then realized I don't have a 3:00 day wheel!

Skx023
Invicta 9094OB dial
AJuiceT hands (on the small side, but I think that works here.)
Nato from eBay or Al1expr355

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I have something original here.
> *I filed the day/date window open* because the dial was unevenly printed, then realized I don't have a 3:00 day wheel!


Innnnn...... SAYYYYYYYYY....ynnnnnnnn


----------



## Jay1988 (Apr 10, 2019)

Band changed on srpc44


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Anyone here have a trick for removing a OSC bezel off a turtle? 
Got it on there and the click spring needs adjustment. Did some damage already trying a case back tool and the vice like bezel remover tool from Amazon I used wouldn't align properly no matter what.

Going to take it to a watchmaker tomorrow but is there something I haven't tried yet?


----------



## guiri (Jan 27, 2017)

My unique Seiko SNX121 "BB36" mod.

Big crown style provided by SARB crown (fits, not exactly water resistant though)
Dagaz dial/hands
NH36 movement
Tools852 Rolex 1500 bracelet


----------



## guiri (Jan 27, 2017)

My unique Seiko SNX121 "BB36" mod.

Big crown style provided by SARB crown (fits, not exactly water resistant though)
Dagaz dial/hands
NH36 movement
Tools852 Rolex 1500 bracelet

View attachment 14063311


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I know this thread's been around a while, but I have something original here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done. That size case seems to wear well for ya.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

LogisticsCzar said:


> but is there something I haven't tried yet?


there was something I hadn't tried yet a thinner and sharper than I was comfortable with paring knife and a leather work glove.


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*










LCBI Bezel 
LCBI lumed Pepsi Sapphire Insert
Strapcode Engineer II Bracelet

Double Domed Sapphire Crystal should come soon


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

studiompd said:


> Well done. That size case seems to wear well for ya.


Thanks. It's changed, now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

I would like to ask for help, does anyone know where I can get a set of Shogun hands? I guess they would be the same as the new Samurai hands...


----------



## twpotts (Oct 27, 2018)

SNK809
CT063 Sapphire double domed with red AR from Crystaltimes (you know they have a US store now?!)
Cheapestnatostrap... strap, haha.

Bought a dial press and some watch tools on Amazon, and did my first mod! I left a little bit of dust inside, scratched the back of the case a bit, and the crystal is just a _little_ proud around the 3 o'clock side, but I'm happy with my work for a first go.

The red tint is strong under fluorescent lights at work, but looks amazing outside.

It was fun too! Say what you will, but I really want to try putting a domed sapphire in my Weekender. When the battery eventually goes out, I'll pop the crystal out and see if there's anything from Crystaltimes that'll fit.


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

More side flexing.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Namoki Coin Edge Bezel, Gunmetal Finish
Namoki Bezel Insert, aluminum 
Strapcode Super Oyster

Double Domed Sapphire already ordered


----------



## tomherczog (Jul 8, 2014)

First Mod ever

I understand many like mod their SKX as "Homage" to other watches, I like the Seiko's very utilitarian design so just wanted to make A Seiko that is unique for me.

Surfed the web, watched a few very interesting and educating clips on YouTube and worked up the courage to do the mod... I was worried about the C rings when replacing the date wheel.... went easy... hardest part was the hands, especially the seconds hand, ruined one but managed to place another. Probably will replace it with a big red one.

So............

Finlay most parts and tools arrived so I started the modding.

1) While waiting for parts I *bleached the Bezel Insert.*

2)Parts changed:

A) Movement from *7s26 to Seiko NH35A + replacing the date wheel and new stem and crown.*

B) Set of *hands*

c) Lighter shade of *Blue dial + aligning the ever offset chapter ring.*

D) Seatbelt NATO* strap.*

3) Still waiting for Glass remover, when it arrives I have a doubled Dome Crystal Sapphire waiting to be installed


----------



## tomherczog (Jul 8, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

tomherczog said:


> View attachment 14070605


Bleached insert is very 80s - I dig it! That and the strap reminds me of my old Freestyle Shark.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Odierology said:


> More side flexing.[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Double post.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

My latest, I'm calling it the Sprite SKX.


----------



## Porterjrm (Aug 3, 2016)

jmai said:


> My latest, I'm calling it the Sprite SKX.
> 
> View attachment 14072483
> 
> ...


Wow..

IG @porterrrrrr


----------



## yngrshr (Dec 6, 2014)

jmai said:


> My latest, I'm calling it the Sprite SKX.
> 
> View attachment 14072483
> 
> ...


That's quite gorgeous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

jmai said:


> Zimbe x Doxa SKX
> 
> View attachment 14058377





jmai said:


> STO MM200
> 
> View attachment 14061341





jmai said:


> My latest, I'm calling it the Sprite SKX.
> 
> View attachment 14072483


Those are nice mods!
How did you get the Thai dial? I used to think the dials/parts for the limited editions are not available for purchase as the service parts.
Also, STO dials are available as parts?


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

jmai said:


> My latest, I'm calling it the Sprite SKX.
> 
> View attachment 14072483
> 
> ...


That is fantastic! One of the best mods I've ever seen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

jmai said:


> My latest, I'm calling it the Sprite SKX.
> 
> View attachment 14072483
> 
> ...


 Beautiful


----------



## Camarobill (Apr 30, 2012)

Seiko SKX779 Monster MCWW mod which includes high light bead blast case and bracelet, MCWW 369 diver dial, MCWW sword hands, MCWW stainless steel chapter ring.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

dino8791 said:


> That is fantastic! One of the best mods I've ever seen
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was thinking the same thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

jmai said:


> My latest, I'm calling it the Sprite SKX.
> 
> View attachment 14072483
> 
> ...


Killer-looking mod! Nice job...


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks everyone! 
Sorry I forgot to post parts used:

- CrystalTimes CT700 SKX case w/ drilled lugs
- Seiko SBDC077 dial + hand set
- Seiko 6R15 movement
- Seiko SARB059 crown/stem
- Namoki coin edge bezel
- DLW black/yellow chapter ring
- LCBI sapphire bezel insert
- Crafter Blue yellow fitted rubber strap w/ ZuluDiver clasp (custom fit to the strap)


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Soxa pair


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



tennesseean_87 said:


> Snk809
> Polished case
> Ofrei dial
> Ofrei hands
> ...


Quoting from ages ago to say this looks great. Well done!


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*

My first mod! 

Wow...you guys make it look so easy. Thank you for all the advice jmai, cayabo and brightling007! I finally got the hang of setting the hands by using just the bar and heads from that stupid red hand press jig and a small piece of rodico.

Mini Tunnel Diver:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



tennesseean_87 said:


> Snk809
> Polished case
> Ofrei dial
> Ofrei hands
> ...





OnyxNight said:


> Quoting from ages ago to say this looks great. Well done!


Thanks. This was a gift, and I'm thinking of building one for myself. I have the dial and spare case that needs polishing, but I just used my spare movement in something else. When I've got some spare change and an eBay sale comes up, I'll snag an NH35. Then crystal and hands.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Dang nice.
Been meaning to do this for years...
I really need to get off my sexy bum grow me a pair.... like yours here. :-!



schtozo said:


> Soxa pair


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

Getting back into the mods game back. Am impressed with the new parts especially the choices for crystals and bezels. Got a few. And impressed









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Whats the insert? LCBI Sapphire?



jmai said:


> My latest, I'm calling it the Sprite SKX.
> 
> View attachment 14072483
> 
> ...


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

schtozo said:


> Soxa pair


So nice! Who makes those bezels?


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Dang nice.
> Been meaning to do this for years...
> I really need to get off my sexy bum grow me a pair.... like yours here. :-!


Thx brother! Yeah, give it a try... the output is very rewarding in person when finished.. any help you need, dont hesitate to contact me..


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

LogisticsCzar said:


> So nice! Who makes those bezels?


Thank you my man! The bezels are from user "one second closer" on the bay but i further modded them by sending them to a friend who has access to some machinery and he did an awesome job shaving the lower half of them and make them smooth and overall more doxa alike. If you have a chance, search for the bezel in its original form and then look again at mine and you will understand better. Cheers...


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

schtozo said:


> Thank you my man! The bezels are from user "one second closer" on the bay but i further modded them by sending them to a friend who has access to some machinery and he did an awesome job shaving the lower half of them and make them smooth and overall more doxa alike. If you have a chance, search for the bezel in its original form and then look again at mine and you will understand better. Cheers...


Ah ok that makes sense very cool. I have one for my turtle soxa mod which I recently bent a bit removing to adjust the click spring. Bending it perfectly straight again has proven difficult with only hand tools and a vice.

The bezel mod is perfect very well done, OSC makes great stuff but it's all on the bulky side in my opinion.


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Ah ok that makes sense very cool. I have one for my turtle soxa mod which I recently bent a bit removing to adjust the click spring. Bending it perfectly straight again has proven difficult with only hand tools and a vice.
> 
> The bezel mod is perfect very well done, OSC makes great stuff but it's all on the bulky side in my opinion.


Exactly, bulky... hence my mod, looks amazing in person and would recommend you doing the same to take your mod to a next level!


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone seen or done a ghosted srp775 bezel or similar bezel with metal colored numbers?

Was hoping to see one before giving it the dunk.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone seen or done a ghosted srp775 bezel or similar bezel with metal colored numbers?

Was hoping to see one before giving it the dunk.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

sierra11b said:


> Anyone seen or done a* ghosted srp775 bezel *or similar bezel with metal colored numbers?
> 
> Was hoping to see one before giving it the dunk.


Like this?


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Like this?
> 
> View attachment 14079903
> 
> View attachment 14079905


So those were bleached from black or a similarly darker color?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

sierra11b said:


> So those were bleached from black or a similarly darker color?


I got it like that from One Second Closer (OSC), aka, Dr. Seikostain. 
He sells on ebay.
The name of the the insert is actually called 'Ghost'.


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SKX011J + NH36 + kanji day wheel + SARB059 crown


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

fagyalllo said:


> SKX011J + NH36 + kanji day wheel + SARB059 crown
> 
> View attachment 14082561
> 
> ...


Cousin pepsi says 'hi':-!


----------



## Ti2S (Mar 31, 2019)

SCT762 Transocean


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Ti2S said:


> SCT762 Transocean
> View attachment 14084853
> 
> View attachment 14084855
> ...


Thank you for posting, can you share where you got the hands for this project?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't recall if I ever posted this one but I had two people asking about a similar project so here it is, Seiko SRP715 Big Pilot project:


----------



## Ti2S (Mar 31, 2019)

carlowus said:


> Ti2S said:
> 
> 
> > SCT762 Transocean
> ...


Its hands from the SBDC027, got them at cousinsuk.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

carlowus said:


> I don't recall if I ever posted this one but I had two people asking about a similar project so here it is, Seiko SRP715 Big Pilot project:


Nice job, Carlo!
That watch looks so much better with those hands!
(Not that the original looks bad...)

I may have to try this myself. ;-)


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

carlowus said:


> I don't recall if I ever posted this one but I had two people asking about a similar project so here it is, Seiko SRP715 Big Pilot project:


Awesome 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Original hands were hard to see and the lume was shot after about 20 yrs. Re painted and re lumed the hands.










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Derkdiggler said:


> Original hands were hard to see and the lume was shot after about 20 yrs. Re painted and re lumed the hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's a great case shape!


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Ti2S said:


> SCT762 Transocean
> View attachment 14084853
> 
> View attachment 14084855
> ...


Thats not the same watch that you had the SARB059 bezel on is it? 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/post-your-mods-here-=-246526-post48566243.html#post48566243


----------



## Ti2S (Mar 31, 2019)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Ti2S said:
> 
> 
> > SCT762 Transocean
> ...


Yes it is, just a quick bezel change ?
Im waiting for the new CT case to be release, gonna swap everything to that one and this one will get 1st gen Sumo dial, MM hands and a black DLW S-crown.


----------



## guiri (Jan 27, 2017)

Having some fun with the vintage 7002 diver, spruced it up with a fun dial!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice job, Carlo!
> That watch looks so much better with those hands!
> (Not that the original looks bad...)
> 
> I may have to try this myself. ;-)


Thank you Tom, I forgot to mention that the hands are from Yobokies, the were originally made for the Orient Pilot.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko SRP779 with SRP637 dial, Sea Urchin hands (now traded)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko 5 pilot Rising Sun, put together using all Seiko parts from different models (This also traded)


----------



## whizod (Aug 4, 2018)

guiri said:


> Having some fun with the vintage 7002 diver, spruced it up with a fun dial!
> View attachment 14087479


Tell us more about this! It's gorgeous


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Some great news, Lucius atelier has a bunch of new sapphire and brushed metal inserts for the skx013 including gold chapter rings for the 013, I've wanted these for a while a jumped on it.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Some great news, Lucius atelier has a bunch of new sapphire and brushed metal inserts for the skx013 including gold chapter rings for the 013, I've wanted these for a while a jumped on it.


Very nice! I'm diggin' the pilot bezel on the 013. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Added another one to the books!
I think I'm done modding for awhile. These 2 are the ultimate SKX's for me personally, with almost every box checked. I don't think I'll be wanting much more out of the SKX.


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Manstrom said:


> LCBI Bezel
> LCBI lumed Pepsi Sapphire Insert
> Strapcode Engineer II Bracelet
> 
> ...


Now with the DD Sapphire:


----------



## frenchwatchcollector (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## frenchwatchcollector (Aug 21, 2012)

View attachment 14092107

View attachment 14092109


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice! Soo much better. Never liked the elongated cyclops on those.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Turtles with top hats. I dig it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

Just completed this mod today
-SKX007 case and movement
-SNKE63 Dial
-Sinn Aviator style hands
-One Second Closer Blasted Gold Chapter Ring
-One Second Closer Mk IV Atlas Matte Gold Bezel
-DLW Flat Luminous Aquarius Bezel Insert
-Watch & Style Bead Blasted Gold Crown with Black "S"


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

ChiefJr said:


> Turtles with top hats. I dig it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the top hats. Thinking about doing on one of my SKX mods; possibly the two tone I posted below your initial post. I just worry about the exposure to damage the protrusion inherently creates.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Doooooooit. Not only does it look good, but it totally gives it vintage vibe. I have one on my SBDC063 and I have yet to have any issues knocking it on anything.











DatNinjaThere said:


> Love the top hats. Thinking about doing on one of my SKX mods; possibly the two tone I posted below your initial post. I just worry about the exposure to damage the protrusion inherently creates.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> Doooooooit. Not only does it look good, but it totally gives it vintage vibe. I have one on my SBDC063 and I have yet to have any issues knocking it on anything.
> 
> View attachment 14094123


I have not had any issues either.

Do it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

Slick looking, bro


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Second one now with Double Domed Sapphire:


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

DatNinjaThere said:


> Just completed this mod today
> -SKX007 case and movement
> -SNKE63 Dial
> -Sinn Aviator style hands
> ...


Nice Mod! Thanks for the detailed description!


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

wurscht said:


> Nice Mod! Thanks for the detailed description!


Thanks, man. I just started modding in March and I am hooked.


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Finally got around to installing my Namoki bezel and insert. Crystal upgrade on the way next.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

fyi Alex James has some new dials like the ones he used on the watches from the kickstarter project. 
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...s-watches-ndr001-a-watch-for-every-o/comments
Theres some nice color options.
https://ajuicet.com/


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Tycho Brahe said:


> fyi Alex James has some new dials like the ones he used on the watches from the kickstarter project.
> https://www.kickstarter.com/project...s-watches-ndr001-a-watch-for-every-o/comments
> Theres some nice color options.
> 
> ...


They are nice, however I have to say that personally I think the markers and numbers are too much inward. I mean they should be closer to the external edge of the dial.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I just found a post on FB in which the poster claims he used an SRP (turtle) insert on an SNZH.
His choice was one from OSC.

If true, there could be soon be some people somewhere doing something ... idk. ;-)


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

*Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> [&#8230;]
> 
> If true, there could be soon be some people somewhere doing something ... idk. ;-)


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

jmai said:


> Added another one to the books!
> I think I'm done modding for awhile. These 2 are the ultimate SKX's for me personally, with almost every box checked. I don't think I'll be wanting much more out of the SKX.
> 
> View attachment 14091807
> ...


Where did you source the SBDC077 parts? I love it. I have an SBDC055 and I can't see spending that kind of money on another watch just for a different dial color. Not if I can just mod my SKX!


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

SNK, polished case and new bracelet.... not sure about the bracelet, might go with mesh.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I wore this today... 
Cerakoated "SAND"... with an old SOXA dial that came out (probably accidentally) with a more "bronze-y" glow than it should have. 
It looked awful (jaundiced) in regular steel cases , but it worked perfectly for this case.


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Just picked these up recently from the forum.. really cool watches, trying to bond with them.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Hallo Tom,

grey dials aren't easy to accomodate, I have a couple from Jake and are terrible in person (colour, design and lume) and 3 genuine Seiko I haven't yet decided how to use after months of moke ups.
The best match is with black or silver yachtmaster inserts, but I'm not a big fan of them too.

I lost enthusiasm lately, find some interesting parts but I'm soon dissatisfied as soon as I receive them, nice looking but average sizing and bad engineering. 
To explain you better, the last case, I bought two yachtmaster sloped insert and the only one desigh sapphire available to avoid the volcano step, this sapphire is double domed, the bottom dome ends (in the OD) direcly in the vertical external part of the glass with a really acute angle.
Result? No flat area to let the glass accomodate and press the chapter ring, due to the tollerancies (small sapphires in my case) I lost the waterproof in two watches.All fine under pressure but I was able to take out the glass with my thumb. Now I'm trying thicker gaskets and may be Ihave found some L shape working well, but how many friends here show the same glass and haven't noticed the problem?
Their watchsmiths didn't tell them any? Directly cemented?

I'm getting old, when I buy the quality is the most important aspect now but I'm only wasting money lately :-s


The Turtle insert dances in the snzh bezel slot, 0,5 smaller in and out.:-!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

LeeMorgan said:


> Hallo Tom,
> I lost enthusiasm lately, find some interesting parts but I'm soon dissatisfied as soon as I receive them, nice looking but average sizing and bad engineering.
> ...I'm getting old, when I buy the quality is the most important aspect now but I'm only wasting money lately :-s


I am sorry that you went through so much disappointment.
But that is and was inevitable with this hobby, and with any art: you reach a level of mastery that exceeds the standards by which the available parts were produced. 
So you demand ever greater perfection. Which means, you must make the parts yourself.... which is cost prohibitive, and not profitable, therefore not a rational thing to do, etc.

So, the only solution is to take over an existing company with a long history of know-how, the now-defunct ANONIMO for example, and use the manpower and the resources to make your own brand.

By this time the absurdity has become unmanageable, and you wonder, "What the hell was I thinking??" :-!



LeeMorgan said:


> The Turtle insert dances in the snzh bezel slot, 0,5 smaller in and out.:-!


Good info! Grazie!
0.5mm?? That's 0.5 KILOmeter in the watch world!

The person on FB who said the "Turtle insert fits the SNZH" said it was his "first mod," so he may not have high standards yet.


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Winter is coming 









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Changed the hands on this mod >>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin1910 (Apr 30, 2019)

current mod on my skxa35, but will eventually put the original hands back on


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

My 013 has very subtle mods. Chapter ring removed, dial replaced with a 007 dial to provide larger indices pushed further out.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Odierology said:


> Winter is coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

*Post your mods here =>*

Another mod finished today. I was supposed to have a DLW Coin Edge Bezel, but had issues and cannot use; it will not rotate once fitted and was almost impossible to get off. Here's the build specs.

-SKX case, Bezel and movement
-SNKE79J1 dial
-SKX H & M Hands
-SNZH55 Sec Hand
-DLW Dub Dome Blue AR No Bevel Edge Sapphire Crystal
-Yobokies White ABS Chapter Ring with black marks
-DLW Sub Ghost White Ceramic Bezel Insert with White Lume Pip
-Watch & Style Polished "S" Crown
-Strapcode Super Engineer II


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

DatNinjaThere said:


> Another mod finished today. I was supposed to have a DLW Coin Edge Bezel, but had issues and cannot use; it will not rotate once fitted and was almost impossible to get off. Here's the build specs.
> 
> -SKX case, Bezel and movement
> -SNKE79J1 dial
> ...


Nice job! Very cool monochromic. Any project name for it? Blizzard? Whiteout?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

NamNorimai said:


> Nice job! Very cool monochromic. Any project name for it? Blizzard? Whiteout?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

NamNorimai said:


> Nice job! Very cool monochromic. Any project name for it? Blizzard? Whiteout?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, man. Not sure on a name yet; I'm thinking either "Arctic Expedition" or "Stormtrooper" possibly. I wanted to call it "Polar Patrol" until I saw my nephews Paw Patrol shirt and it makes me think of that now lol.

By the way sorry for double post, not sure how that happened.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

DatNinjaThere said:


> Another mod finished today. I was supposed to have a DLW Coin Edge Bezel, but had issues and cannot use; it will not rotate once fitted and was almost impossible to get off. Here's the build specs.
> 
> -SKX case, Bezel and movement
> -SNKE79J1 dial
> ...


If you have/use thinner gasket/o-ring and coin edge bezel should go on and turn. I had same problem with gasket/o-ring that was too thick. Also had one too thin and could pop it off with fingers. Nice mod, not sure about the engineer bracelet though.


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

*Post your mods here =>*



Fossilbones said:


> If you have/use thinner gasket/o-ring and coin edge bezel should go on and turn. I had same problem with gasket/o-ring that was too thick. Also had one too thin and could pop it off with fingers. Nice mod, not sure about the engineer bracelet though.


I tried that, silicone grease and even without bezel gasket, which should leave unwanted wiggle room, and it still wouldn't rotate. Had to gently hammer the bezel/case knife in between bezel and case just to remove.

About the bracelet, I'm not 100% sold yet either. I only did it because I have a lot of other Statpcode styles and wanted to try something new. Thought about a white nylon nato or maybe just a jubilee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Mod including a sterile caseback. >>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## carney0121 (May 2, 2019)

Black Japanese day wheel, sword hands, brushed steel chapter ring, sandblasted bezel, new bezel insert, domed sapphire crystal, and strapcode bracelet









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

6309 Slim BB









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Very stylish and elegant mod.
And a stylish first post too. :-!



carney0121 said:


> Black Japanese day wheel, sword hands, brushed steel chapter ring, sandblasted bezel, new bezel insert, domed sapphire crystal, and strapcode bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Ready for spring, orange is the new black.

























I hope you enjoy this mod, but it`s not finished, i`m waiting for the right insert to made it complete.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

My first, and only, Top Hat.
SOXA dial, ebay hands, OSC bezel and insert...

I might change this to a DOXA mod later.
But for now., I am enjoying it as-is.


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

nolte said:


>


Wristshot please!


----------



## carney0121 (May 2, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Very stylish and elegant mod.
> And a stylish first post too. :-!


Thanks!


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

*Post your mods here =>*

Just finished this one!



















Crystaltimes CT700 case with drilled lugs
NH35
Coin edge bezel from HoroTalyer 
MM300 Style ceramic insert from Seikolodi
SKX23 NoDate dial from HoroTalyer
Sword hands from Dagaz
S crown
CT101 Top Hat sapphire with blue AR
Strapcode super 3d oyster


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

hizzey said:


> Just finished this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice build. I like that you built it around an skx023 dial


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Namoki Sub Bezel
Namoki Lumed Ceramic insert
Namoki Double Dome Sapphire Blue AR
Strapcode Super Oyster


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

ALPHA 56 said:


> Ready for spring, orange is the new black.
> 
> View attachment 14112795
> 
> ...


What's the purpose/use of that chapter ring? I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

ALPHA 56 said:


> Ready for spring, orange is the new black.
> 
> View attachment 14112795
> 
> ...


It's an old school diver discussion board - but I've never seen one put on a chapter ring - very cool!! Used to be for fast rudimentary conversations which were faster than hand signals

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> What's the purpose/use of that chapter ring? I've never seen anything like it.


i think it's a field watch thing. or at the very least survival manual thing. you make a sign of the letter or symbol and it's supposed to have international rescue translation.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> It's an old school diver discussion board - but I've never seen one put on a chapter ring - very cool!! Used to be for fast rudimentary conversations which were faster than hand signals


Air-ground discussion board from the serie "Alpinist".

Amazing use of that chapter ring |>


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Now with laminated double dome sapphire, and some reshaping the end links for the ultimate snug fit..


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

Really like this „Sub-SMP" SKX!
(Sub Style Bezel
SeaMaster Professional Insert)


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

LeeMorgan said:


> Air-ground discussion board from the serie "Alpinist".
> 
> Amazing use of that chapter ring |>


Agreed, superb. Even if my guess was wrong 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

DLW dd sapphire, insert and chapter ring, srpc23 dial, black day date wheels, old CItizen style paddle hour hand mixed with Tuna min/sec hands, old SEL Oyster with Ti Marinemaster clasp, sub bezel.

Not bad but something need to be changed in addition to the insert that* must definitely be smoothed*, the edges are so sharp to cut, a *real dangerous weapon* for children and shirts cuff :rodekaart


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Lumed Ceramic Bezel insert, Hand set changed.


----------



## Mike8 (Apr 5, 2018)

Does this count? Case bead blasted and sapphire upgrade...


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

This is the chapter from the SARB059, today i have finished this mod.

The meaning of the "ground to air signal code" is following.

































The specs: Case and "S" crown from horstehorstman, bezel and insert O.S.C, chapter and hands watchpartsplaza.


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

ALPHA 56 said:


> This is the chapter from the SARB059, today i have finished this mod.
> 
> The meaning of the "ground to air signal code" is following.
> 
> The specs: Case and "S" crown from horstehorstman, bezel and insert O.S.C, chapter and hands watchpartsplaza.


How are these codes used on a watch? Do you turn the bezel triangle to the appropriate signal u want to communicate and then..?


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Hey guys. I've been a long time lurker but haven't posted that much here. Thought I'd share a few of my recent mods. I've sold off 2 of those SKXs to make room for a Sumo that I'm hoping to mod. I've also got a SBDC063 that I've got some mods planned for. Anyway, let me know what you think:










Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

ALPHA 56 said:


> This is the chapter from the SARB059, today i have finished this mod.
> 
> The meaning of the "ground to air signal code" is following.
> 
> ...


Great Mod!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks for all the likes.....

...... i always give my mods a name, in this case S.E.A.L. because it`s all in one watch.

How to use the codes.

















Have a nice sunday.

Cheers Andi


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

Well it's been a journey, but I think I'm almost there with the case work on this one.

Brushed case and polished bezel, starting to shine just about right!


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Snowflake in Kanagawa.










Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

My latest SKX "blue lagoon" mod.

-srpa21 dial
- dagaz MM hands
- namoki bezel
- bleached dark blue bezel insert from ebay
- osc dd sapphire with blue ar
- crystaltimes crown 
- Strapcode buckle
- nh36
- obris morgan cutted and drilled strap










Now ready for summer!

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## bionicteej (Apr 1, 2019)

Not a mod per se, but building toward a couple of mods. Got bored and cut out some bezel insert adhesive from 3M double-sided tape to help offset my mod budget.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Astrodrew22 said:


> Well it's been a journey, but I think I'm almost there with the case work on this one.
> 
> Brushed case and polished bezel, starting to shine just about right!
> 
> View attachment 14123279


I like those hands. Where did you find them?

Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

they are the stock SNK803 hands. other models use the sames ones, just in white.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Did a few mods to my SKX013 this week. Added a lumed sapphire bezel insert, brushed chapter ring, double-dome sapphire crystal and a signed crown. I also put a new coin edge bezel on it, but took it off, as I actually liked the look of the stock bezel a little more after seeing both on the watch. Usually I am a huge fan of coin edge bezels but, in this instance, the stock just fit the look a little better, IMO. Over the weekend I will be installing new hands and black day/date wheels and that will complete the mods for this project. I'll post pics when those are installed but, for now, here a few pics of how it currently looks.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Did a few mods to my SKX013 this week. Added a lumed sapphire bezel insert, brushed chapter ring, double-dome sapphire crystal and a signed crown. I also put a new coin edge bezel on it, but took it off, as I actually liked the look of the stock bezel a little more after seeing both on the watch. Usually I am a huge fan of coin edge bezels but, in this instance, the stock bezel just fit the look a little better, IMO. Over the weekend I will be installing new hands and black day/date wheels. Those mods will complete this project. I'll post pics when those are installed but, for now, here are a few pics of how it currently looks.

View attachment 14135463

View attachment 14135467

View attachment 14135469


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Error


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

6309-7290


----------



## ACD (Nov 13, 2018)

OHL said:


> How are these codes used on a watch? Do you turn the bezel triangle to the appropriate signal u want to communicate and then..?


I believe it is just to remind you of the codes, if you don't know them by heart

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## edition (Sep 1, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> Did a few mods to my SKX013 this week. Added a lumed sapphire bezel insert, brushed chapter ring, double-dome sapphire crystal and a signed crown. I also put a new coin edge bezel on it, but took it off, as I actually liked the look of the stock bezel a little more after seeing both on the watch. Usually I am a huge fan of coin edge bezels but, in this instance, the stock just fit the look a little better, IMO. Over the weekend I will be installing new hands and black day/date wheels and that will complete the mods for this project. I'll post pics when those are installed but, for now, here a few pics of how it currently looks.
> 
> View attachment 14135463
> 
> ...


Mind sharing where you buy the double dome sapphire crystal?

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## CTSteve (Mar 24, 2014)

I finally got around to putting this together today. It started life as an 777 but I used that dial to mod my skx. Picked up a 773 dial, Tuna handset and a domed acrylic.

I like the warmth the acrylic brings. Reminds me of my speedy.

Next step will be the bezel but not quite sure what I want to do.









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## kidd6454 (Feb 15, 2019)

Just recieved my modified SKX007 back from yobokies.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

edition said:


> Mind sharing where you buy the double dome sapphire crystal?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Sure. I bought it from the US Crystalimes site. https://usa.crystaltimes.net/shop/products/brands/seiko-sapphire-crystals-watch-parts/ct082/

Not sure why my pictures no longer show up.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I have a couple of question for the modders. I went to replace the day/date wheels in my SKX013 this weekend, and never realized that the day wheel wont come out without taking the movement apart. For those that have done a day wheel change in other watches, or the 013, how difficult is this to do? And what do I need to take off/apart in order to the get day wheel out?


Also, I replaced my crown with a signed crown last week. It went in and worked PERFECTLY. I had been wearing the watch all week with no issues. Yesterday after I attempted to change the day/date wheels, but also added some new hands, I put the watch back together making sure everything worked correctly; and it did. I put the movement back in the case, I went to put the signed crown back in and finish the mod job. Well, the signed crown no longer works in the watch. When I push it in, it will NOT click in. I literally have to screw the crown all the way down and then I hear a click. I then pull the crown all the way out (it wont go very far) and I am only able to change the time. There is no longer a clicking position to change day/date setting. I tried it around 30 times with no success. 

I put the stock crown back in and it works flawlessly. I looked over both crowns, and there is no change to either. Nothing is broken or damaged on either. I just cant understand why the signed crown no longer works? anyone ever had this issue? What was the cause and solution to the fix; if any?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Here are a couple of pics with the new hand set I put on. I really like this look.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> I have a couple of question for the modders. I went to replace the day/date wheels in my SKX013 this weekend, and never realized that the day wheel wont come out without taking the movement apart. For those that have done a day wheel change in other watches, or the 013, how difficult is this to do? And what do I need to take off/apart in order to the get day wheel out?
> 
> Also, I replaced my crown with a signed crown last week. It went in and worked PERFECTLY. I had been wearing the watch all week with no issues. Yesterday after I attempted to change the day/date wheels, but also added some new hands, I put the watch back together making sure everything worked correctly; and it did. I put the movement back in the case, I went to put the signed crown back in and finish the mod job. Well, the signed crown no longer works in the watch. When I push it in, it will NOT click in. I literally have to screw the crown all the way down and then I hear a click. I then pull the crown all the way out (it wont go very far) and I am only able to change the time. There is no longer a clicking position to change day/date setting. I tried it around 30 times with no success.
> 
> I put the stock crown back in and it works flawlessly. I looked over both crowns, and there is no change to either. Nothing is broken or damaged on either. I just cant understand why the signed crown no longer works? anyone ever had this issue? What was the cause and solution to the fix; if any?


Is it (ahem) a length issue? If the signed crown works without the case, but when cased doesn't, is there a difference in the stem overall length?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Is it (ahem) a length issue? If the signed crown works without the case, but when cased doesn't, is there a difference in the stem overall length?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. I checked and measured. They're both the same length (oem crown and signed crown). Like i mentioned, this signed crown worked with the watch until I went to put it back in after changing the hands. It is so damn odd to me. I just dont understand what could have changed. I looked the two crowns over like a homicide detective for a good hour before I gave up and just put the oem crown back in.

Edit: For the record, both crowns work perfectly in the movement when not installed into the case.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

WeirdGuy said:


> Nope. I checked and measured. They're both the same length (oem crown and signed crown). Like i mentioned, this signed crown worked with the watch until I went to put it back in after changing the hands. It is so damn odd to me. I just dont understand what could have changed. I looked the two crowns over like a homicide detective for a good hour before I gave up and just put the oem crown back in.
> 
> Edit: For the record, both crowns work perfectly in the movement when not installed into the case.


I assume you are talking about the stem rather then the crown itself? That is what makes the difference.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

carlowus said:


> I assume you are talking about the stem rather then the crown itself? That is what makes the difference.


Yes, stem. Sorry. Thanks for pointing that out. I knew what I meant, just typed the incorrect word.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SBDC031 black Sumo. CT205 black pvd stainless chapter and CT20 low dome clear AR sapphire. Yobokies stainless bezel insert. SC 22mm Hexad with 20mm endlinks and ratchet clasp.


----------



## Chrisbowman (May 31, 2018)

My first mods fresh from NEWW.... anthracite Turtle and black Samurai 🤗


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

WeirdGuy said:


> Edit: For the record, both crowns work perfectly in the movement when not installed into the case.


Each crown screws in a different way and even they look the sane lenght, the part of the stem of the signed crown going inside the case is not the right lenght


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SZSC005 Jade Monster with CT056 HD blue AR and Yobokies silver seconds


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

SRPB51 w Coin edge bezel and OSC red P.O. insert on SC Hexad


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good !! 
OSC makes inserts for the Sammy now?
If so, I 'll need to get me a Sammy. 
Sigh.



Tycho Brahe said:


> SRPB51 w Coin edge bezel and OSC red P.O. insert on SC Hexad


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> Here are a couple of pics with the new hand set I put on. I really like this look.
> 
> View attachment 14143647
> 
> ...


Looks great! I like the way those seamaster hands look on 013. Just right length. I was considering installing them on 009 but can't stop thinking they are too short for it

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

LeeMorgan said:


> Each crown screws in a different way and even they look the sane lenght, the part of the stem of the signed crown going inside the case is not the right lenght


Right. But this worked PERFECTLY before I took the movement out and put it back into the case.

Here it is right before I did the install of the new hands with the signed crown. Not sure what or how something could have changed.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

prostoLeha said:


> Looks great! I like the way those seamaster hands look on 013. Just right length. I was considering installing them on 009 but can't stop thinking they are too short for it
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


Thanks! When I saw these hands, I knew they were what I was looking for. Tell you what though, that seconds hand was a pain in the ass to install!


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

WeirdGuy said:


> Right. But this worked PERFECTLY before I took the movement out and put it back into the case.
> 
> Here it is right before I did the install of the new hands with the signed crown. Not sure what or how something could have changed.
> 
> ...


Possibly with checking that the stem hasn't unscrewed or screwed in more, out of or into the crown during removal/installation? Also worth checking the stem isn't bent or damaged since first installed?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

L110BFV said:


> Possibly with checking that the stem hasn't unscrewed or screwed in more, out of or into the crown during removal/installation? Also worth checking the stem isn't bent or damaged since first installed?


Did all of the above. I even measured it against the stock stem, and they're both the same length. In fact, when I went to try and see if the stem had unscrewed, I noticed that it wasnt budging at all in either turn direction. So it definitely didnt come loose at all.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

The lengh is still the problem, the stem hasn't screwed or unscrewed from the crown?

The crown was deeper screwed in the tube (when everything was fine) so the stem was deeper penetrated in the case/movement.

Chech inside the crown.
I don't know how these aftermarked are built, the spring or an additional gasket (or both) have varied the crown capacity to screw until the requested deepness

Sometime aftermarket parts are nice and looks well made but they do not work perfectly, I've had the same problem, all was working, sent the crown to gold plate; when I had back it was impossible to screw it to the same deepness and got crazy to understand till a day the spring come off from the crown.

Ask for a replacement ;-)


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

LeeMorgan said:


> The lengh is still the problem, the stem hasn't screwed or unscrewed from the crown?
> 
> The crown was deeper screwed in the tube (when everything was fine) so the stem was deeper penetrated in the case/movement.
> 
> ...


I'll be going back over it tonight and see if I am missing something with the crown and stem of the signed crown. I'd really like to get it fitting again, as it looks really nice on the watch.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Looks good !!
> OSC makes inserts for the Sammy now?
> If so, I 'll need to get me a Sammy.
> Sigh.
> ...


 It's a Turtle bezel-


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

My first mod from 2015. Still looks good.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Crystaltimes PVD SKX007 case, Coin Edged bezel, Polished Chapter Ring, Black Ceramic and gold bezel insert, Gold Marine Master hand set on Seiko 62Mas dial, "S" signed crown and engraved case back...


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

SKX013 with a Double Dome crystal with blue AR coating, Polished smooth bezel, Seiko 5 dial, Mercedes hand set on StrapCode Jubilee bracelet&#8230;


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

Basic mod here. Namokimods bezel+ insert. Sapphire non AR crytal (same spec as oem), samurai crown. Next step would be to upgrade to a 4R36/NH36. Possibly with black day/date (undecided on the black calendars). Also trying to find a bracelet/strap to match.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carney0121 (May 2, 2019)

Acidstain said:


> Basic mod here. Namokimods bezel+ insert. Sapphire non AR crytal (same spec as oem), samurai crown. Next step would be to upgrade to a 4R36/NH36. Possibly with black day/date (undecided on the black calendars). Also trying to find a bracelet/strap to match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the strap you have here. An oyster might also look cool with that bezel. I swapped my day wheel to a black one and left the stock white for the date and I think it looks pretty good, but that's just me...


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

carney0121 said:


> I like the strap you have here. An oyster might also look cool with that bezel. I swapped my day wheel to a black one and left the stock white for the date and I think it looks pretty good, but that's just me...


Interesting. Never thought about doing half and half. Can you post a picture of it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiteyF (Jul 1, 2018)

Acidstain said:


> Interesting. Never thought about doing half and half. Can you post a picture of it?


I did this to my SKX, posted somewhere here in the last few months. I like it because it sort of replaces the missing 3:00 marker. I'm actually very surprised this isn't a much more popular mod.


----------



## carney0121 (May 2, 2019)

Acidstain said:


> Interesting. Never thought about doing half and half. Can you post a picture of it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here it is


----------



## carney0121 (May 2, 2019)

MiteyF said:


> I did this to my SKX, posted somewhere here in the last few months. I like it because it sort of replaces the missing 3:00 marker. I'm actually very surprised this isn't a much more popular mod.
> 
> View attachment 14156839


Nice mod! I agree with the 3:00 marker thing - that's exactly why I decided to do it.


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

MiteyF said:


> Acidstain said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. Never thought about doing half and half. Can you post a picture of it?
> ...


I see what you mean. It does make it more balanced.


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

carney0121 said:


> Acidstain said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. Never thought about doing half and half. Can you post a picture of it?
> ...


Thanks. That is an interesting look. I like it. Like the other member said, it kind of replaces he missing 3 o clock marker.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

CTSteve said:


>


That turned out great!

Did you use an acrylic with tension ring and press fit into gasket? It looks like there is a silver ring in there. 
I've done ring and no ring with gasket and no gasket but haven't decided what works best for water resistance.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

A couple of Sea Urchin projects


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

I also like this balance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

This one today on a leather NATO... CT SKX007 drilled lug case, 62mas dial, MM hand set, signed crown, brushed chapter ring and lumed bezel insert.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

MrThompsonr said:


> SKX013 with a Double Dome crystal with blue AR coating, Polished smooth bezel, Seiko 5 dial, Mercedes hand set on StrapCode Jubilee bracelet&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 14154917
> View attachment 14154919
> ...


This explorer mod looks fantastic! May I ask you where did you source the dial and what is the model of this seiko 5? And are the hands from lucius atelier?

Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



prostoLeha said:


> This explorer mod looks fantastic! May I ask you where did you source the dial and what is the model of this seiko 5? And are the hands from lucius atelier?
> 
> Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk


The dial was sourced from a SNK(Seiko 5) I found the hands on eBay... The smooth bezel is from Lucius Atelier.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

LogisticsCzar said:


> I've done ring and no ring with gasket and no gasket but haven't decided what works best for water resistance.


It's not your decision 

It is objective: armoured plexi (with tension ring), no gasket

Be carefull to find the right size, you often need to try 2 or 3 crystalls to find the right one, normally 1 or 2 sizes (tenths) bigger than the original one. i.e. the original Hardlex is 32mm, you try the 320, 321 and 322.
Check not only the force to press it in but also to take out (they should be the same)


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*



carlowus said:


> A couple of Sea Urchin projects


Nice mods! 
That dial with the 12:00 "crown" is very cool. Which Seiko is that from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



NamNorimai said:


> Nice mods!
> That dial with the 12:00 "crown" is very cool. Which Seiko is that from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SARZ005, I have one if you are interested.


----------



## Sullivanjt (Jan 29, 2019)

Minimal modding, but an SKXA51 with a cut-down leather strap and Chinese day wheel. At some point I'll need to change out the crystal.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

the black/white calendar thing feels like a funky vintage thing to me =)


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Another project I did this past week Seiko Old School Military


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Turtle with a extreme domed saphire on a super engineer bracelet. Going to start a new project in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

MakaveliSK said:


> Turtle with a extreme domed saphire on a super engineer bracelet. Going to start a new project in the upcoming weeks.


Wow, that dome is incredible. Where did you acquire the crystal from?


----------



## ericlikeseatin (Nov 16, 2007)

Double entry, sorry!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

ericlikeseatin said:


> Wow, that dome is incredible. Where did you acquire the crystal from?


Crystal Times. It was a limited run that I convinced Alex to do.


----------



## Gordynismo (Mar 31, 2019)

Mine is more of a build than mod. I really like the Seiko platform and have been dabbling in custom builds. Finding various parts scattered over eBay and the globe. I have the parts for a Miyota 8200 build inbound. In the interum, I found a seller with some parts I had not seen before. The seller has 3 custom case choices for 7S/NH movements crown @ 3. They utilize the standard 28.5mm dials and applicable hands. There are a lot of cases for ETA and Miyota movements, very very few for Seiko movements.

The case is 39mm sans crown, 41.5mm w/crown. It has a screw down/see thru case back & screw down crown and 20mm lugs. The only caveat is it does not come with a crystal. The item descriptions are sparse, but the seller is in Chicago. So no waiting 2-3 weeks for parts. I messaged the seller a few times and determined that the crystal 
required is a 30mm. I got the case and measured 1mm for the thickness. If you opt for flat it will sit slightly below the bezel. A low pro dome is really what this case want wants. 

The dials the seller carries are mostly crown @ 4 but if you are OK with removing dial feet and cutting dial dots in half lining everything up is really not hard. This was my first time doing this as well. Once the dial feet were removed I did have to file the back of the dial on order to get it flat from what was left of the feet posts. Of course any 28.5mm Seiko dial will work.

My goal budget was $150. I came in right at $148. I think it turned out great and I really like it. It is a simple semi-dressy option that is unique as you do not see many light blue dials sans a Cocktail Time. Seiko based yes, based on a Seiko...maybe not. Below is the parts list.

Case - Polished eBay ajuicet
Dial - Light Blue Explorer eBay ajuicet
Hands (62 MAS) - eBay ajuicet
Movement - NH35 Startime
Crystal - 30mm x 1mm Dome: Mineral FD(1.0)300 Startime, Sapphire SC-D(1.0)300 Startime, Sapphire CT063 Crystal Times USA, Sapphire 201650-30.0 Esslinger
Band - Black Leather Z534-20BLK-W Startime


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Just finished installing black day/date wheels in my SKX013.


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

Another mod completed today. Calling this my "DeLorean Build". 
-SKX009P9 Donor case and movement
-SNXS73 Dial
-SNZH55 hands
-DLW Polished Coin Edge Bezel
-DLW Ceramic Silver Yacht Master Bezel Insert 
-Crystal Times Brushed & Etched Chapter Ring (which I could not get lined up no matter what; etching is slightly off. I chose best of worst as far as alignment)
-DLW Double Dome No Beveled Edge Clear AR Sapphire Crystal (ordered/in mail)

Don't plan on keeping it on the Super Engineer II; I have yet to find a mod I like that bracelet on. Planning on a putting this on a Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

DatNinjaThere said:


> ...my "DeLorean Build".
> Crystal Times Brushed & Etched Chapter Ring (which I could not get lined up no matter what; *etching is slightly off.*


Such a nice mod...

Dang shame. 
Why can't they get it right, with all the technology at our disposal??


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Such a nice mod...
> 
> Dang shame.
> Why can't they get it right, with all the technology at our disposal??


AGREED


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Such a nice mod...
> 
> Dang shame.
> Why can't they get it right, with all the technology at our disposal??


AGREED

Not sure why this double posted. Mods, feel free to delete.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> Such a nice mod...
> Dang shame. Why can't they get it right, with all the technology at our disposal??





DatNinjaThere said:


> AGREED


BTW, just curious: Did you use the dial as-is, with the pegs on?
In similar cases, I myself had to remove the pegs - regardless of whether they were "correct" for the crown position -- and "de-center" the dial by moving it a bit --- all for the purpose of reaching the "optimum point of compromise" among all the parts involved.

That did go some ways to ameliorate things.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> BTW, just curious: Did you use the dial as-is, with the pegs on?
> In similar cases, I myself had to remove the pegs - regardless of whether they were "correct" for the crown position -- and "de-center" the dial by moving it a bit --- all for the purpose of reaching the "optimum point of compromise" among all the parts involved.
> 
> That did go some ways to ameliorate things.


Yes , I used the dial as is with the dial pegs. It wasn't really an issue with the dial, but the chapter ring. I could not get the etched markings to line up with dial at all, even though the OEM chapter ring lined up fine.


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. What bracelet is that?


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Still tweaking this one... I may be done now? Added a gold polished chapter ring and put the PVD bezel back on...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

MrThompsonr said:


> Still tweaking this one... I may be done now? Added a gold polished chapter ring and put the PVD bezel back on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

dino8791 said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Gonkl said:


> Nice. What bracelet is that?


Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice. I like it, even with the hollow end links.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

Gonkl said:


> Nice. What bracelet is that?


Looks like a Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice

Edit: just realized you already answered ^


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)

Steelix with a polish and a domed crystal. (Seiko Epson movement :-!)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

DatNinjaThere said:


> Yes , I used the dial as is with the dial pegs. It wasn't really an issue with the dial, but the chapter ring. I could not get the etched markings to line up with dial at all, even though the OEM chapter ring lined up fine.


I swear, it's like a marriage, this alignment problem. :-!

You don't always have to be "in the wrong" to make concessions, or compromise.
Even if you're "right" (dial, in this case), bending a bit to accommodate the unreasonable spouse (chapter ring, in this case) does a lot to reduce the tension.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Work in progress with this sterile 6105 homage...
Homemade Plexi bezel insert, raw gun metal dial to come and looking for compatible top hat glass...









Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice. I like it, even with the hollow end links.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, considering upgrading mine


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Toofsy said:


> Work in progress with this sterile 6105 homage...
> Homemade Plexi bezel insert, raw gun metal dial to come and looking for compatible top hat glass...
> 
> 
> ...


How'd you engrave(?) the numbers on the plexi?


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Jtragic said:


> How'd you engrave(?) the numbers on the plexi?


I provided a file to a local laser makers (advertising goods) he cutted and engraved on the back 3 detph tests. I test on the less deep one.
2 mm Plexi that I reshaped.









Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Really impressive work!!
Will you sell these?
If so, I am ready to buy!!(But let's be reasonable $$ wise. ;-) )



Toofsy said:


> I provided a file to a local laser makers (advertising goods) he cutted and engraved on the back 3 detph tests. I test on the less deep one.
> 2 mm Plexi that I reshaped.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Really impressive work!!
> Will you sell these?
> If so, I am ready to buy!!(But let's be reasonable $$ wise. ;-) )


Thanks.
I'm going to finish this I one and I should launch different sizes of Plexi insert (skx, snzh, snzf,...)let me couple days to validate the process and I will come back to you.

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

*Post your mods here =>*



Toofsy said:


> Thanks.
> I'm going to finish this I one and I should launch different sizes of Plexi insert (skx, snzh, snzf,...)let me couple days to validate the process and I will come back to you.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


Please put me on the list too! 
Thanks!


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



hizzey said:


> Please put me on the list too!
> Thanks!


Ok no problem thanks.

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Toofsy said:


> I should launch different sizes of Plexi insert (skx, snzh, snzf,...)l


Exciting news!
Even better!!
So many models need to be modifed....


----------



## chunks (Jun 21, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Toofsy said:


> Ok no problem thanks.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


Me too please. Impressive stuff


----------



## AKTJ (Nov 21, 2018)

Toofsy said:


> Work in progress with this sterile 6105 homage...
> Homemade Plexi bezel insert, raw gun metal dial to come and looking for compatible top hat glass...
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have the dial engraved/made too?


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



chunks said:


> Me too please. Impressive stuff


With pleasure...

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

AKTJ said:


> Did you have the dial engraved/made too?


Yes same way for the dial, I'm painting and luming it.

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Toofsy said:


> Yes same way for the dial, I'm painting and luming it.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


Test









Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

*Post your mods here =>*



Toofsy said:


> Work in progress with this sterile 6105 homage...
> Homemade Plexi bezel insert, raw gun metal dial to come and looking for compatible top hat glass...
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome. How did you make the insert?

Edit: so I see the replies now. I just got excited for a minute!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

SKX007 w/ SKX173 dial, SBDY017 handset, OSC sapphire, NH upgrade w/ black day wheel and Crystaltimes crown. Put it on a nato for a pic, undecided on a strap or bracelet. I'm thinking OEM SKX or Uncle Seiko Z199.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

Looks the same as last weeks post, but don't be fooled. Changed to a SARB signed crown,. And the biggest mod so far is a movement upgrade to an NE15c with the day added.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy1991 (Apr 24, 2019)

Anyone modded the hands on their Tisell diver?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Well, I ordered a new signed crown for my SKX013 since the other one seemed to give me issues after I had removed the movement. I received it today and it worked like a charm and no issues. Happy to say that for now, this watch is done being modded and I will be enjoying it much more. 

I still have the other signed crown for the SKX013 if any of you think they can fix whatever the issue is with it. 

PM me if you're interested.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Got this for 20 bucks off ebay. Bezel insert was destroyed and crystal was scratched heavily. They want as much as the watch is worth for a stock OEM insert so I went to my parts pile and found this one and it sort of fit. I had to thin it out by filing some material off the back and I used some dies from my press to make it slightly sloped and it fits great now. I also upgraded to a slightly thicker crystal that is sapphire. Really fun watch for the money I paid and I like it has screw crown.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

FreddyNorton said:


> Got this for 20 bucks off ebay. Bezel insert was destroyed and crystal was scratched heavily. They want as much as the watch is worth for a stock OEM insert so I went to my parts pile and found this one and it sort of fit. I had to thin it out by filing some material off the back and I used some dies from my press to make it slightly sloped and it fits great now. I also upgraded to a slightly thicker crystal that is sapphire. Really fun watch for the money I paid and I like it has screw crown.
> 
> View attachment 14180165


Great work that bezel insert looks oem with the fitment


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

FreddyNorton said:


> Got this for 20 bucks off ebay. Bezel insert was destroyed and crystal was scratched heavily. They want as much as the watch is worth for a stock OEM insert so I went to my parts pile and found this one and it sort of fit. I had to thin it out by filing some material off the back and I used some dies from my press to make it slightly sloped and it fits great now. I also upgraded to a slightly thicker crystal that is sapphire. Really fun watch for the money I paid and I like it has screw crown.
> 
> View attachment 14180165


Great work that bezel insert looks oem with the fitment


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

FreddyNorton said:


> Got this for 20 bucks off ebay. Bezel insert was destroyed and crystal was scratched heavily. .... so I went to my parts pile and found this one and it sort of fit. I had to thin it out by filing some material off the back and I used some dies from my press to make it slightly sloped and it fits great now. I also upgraded to a slightly thicker crystal that is sapphire.


Respect!!

I've done many mods but never a repair job. 
To me, people who can RESTORE watches are a whole class above modders... who are already head & shoulders above mere buyers. :-!


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

There`s a new kid in town, called Red Baron? Hm Red Planet, or anything else, have a look.;-)


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

SKX007, DLW dial, insert, bezel, seconds hand, Dr. Seikostain hands, Crystal Times chapter ring and original profile sapphire with blue AR.









Sent from my VS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

You guys might hate me for this but I just found out that skx007 inserts fit on the 300m series tunas.

I put on an insert that was left in bleach for too long. (LCBI insert may be in the near future)

Thoughts?


----------



## AKTJ (Nov 21, 2018)

Toofsy said:


> Yes same way for the dial, I'm painting and luming it.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


Very cool! Where did you get the font for the lettering, and which computer program did you use to make the design the dial?
I've got some dial designs I made in solidworks, but have been unable to get a suitable font before I send them out to be engraved.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

AKTJ said:


> Very cool! Where did you get the font for the lettering, and which computer program did you use to make the design the dial?
> I've got some dial designs I made in solidworks, but have been unable to get a suitable font before I send them out to be engraved.


Thanks
I work in illustrator. Most of the textes and logo have been redrawn from HD pics or modified and mixed from couples other fonts.

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Just tried this experimental lume, a blue sugar coated on an SKX dial, with BGW9 color lume powder.


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

ALPHA 56 said:


> There`s a new kid in town, called Red Baron? Hm Red Planet, or anything else, have a look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great mod! May I know where you got that red bezel insert from?


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> Just tried this experimental lume, a blue sugar coated on an SKX dial, with BGW9 color lume powder.
> 
> View attachment 14186617
> View attachment 14186619


Tasty!


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

The Brotherhood of Submariner Homages. (a/k/a BSHT) (Part 33)
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...seek.com/showpost.php?p=49028769&share_type=t

In case anyone might be interested


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

This bezel looks great. Thanks for the great photos of the Namoki. It prompted me to order one for my new SRP777.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

@ALPHA 56 - Great looking mod! I like the chapter with the red marks and the red minute hand against the 173 dial. I thought about something similar with an SKX007 dial but the DIVER'S 200 print is just not quite as red. That bezel reminds me of the Spring Drive Marinemaster, but in reverse.


----------



## gsurf (May 23, 2019)

NH36. DD sapphire. Sarb crown. Wabi sabi bezel and tropical dial courtesy of time and the elements.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

base watch....seiko SKX007
mod parts
dial......seiko SRPA83
hands.....SRP313, hour&second, SRP311 minute
bezel......T1000 watchandstyle
insert......red racer DAGAZ
crown.....red "S" signed crown DLW
crystal.....SD sapphire DAGAZ


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

View attachment 14189827

View attachment 14189829

View attachment 14189831

base watch....seiko SKX007
mod parts
dial......seiko SRPA83
hands.....SRP313, hour&second, SRP311 minute
bezel......T1000 watchandstyle
insert......red racer DAGAZ
crown.....red "S" signed crown DLW
crystal.....SD sapphire DAGAZ


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

At first thanks for your likes, i really enjoy it.

And here ist the complete parts list + a few more pics.

Rising sun crown > Seikocrown, you can create your own caseback or crown https://www.seikocrown.com/

Bezel > you can get from this member on Instagram https://www.instagram.com/horstehorstmann/

Insert > Namoki https://www.namokimods.com/collections/bezel-inserts/products/skx-aluminium-bezel-insert-sub-style-red-white

Chapter > DLW https://www.dlwwatches.com/collections/chapter-rings/products/c-r-skx007-matt-black-w-markers-red

Sapphire crystal > Crystaltimes https://crystaltimes.net/shop/popular-models/skx007-plus/

Original Seiko Parts, dial, hands > https://www.watchpartsplaza.com/us/watch-parts/

Bracelet > Strapcode https://www.strapcode.com/collections/replacement-band-for-seiko-skx007

















View attachment 14190145


Have a nice day and stay tuned. b-)


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

ALPHA 56 said:


> At first thanks for your likes, i really enjoy it.
> 
> And here ist the complete parts list + a few more pics.
> 
> ...


Superb mod! Very well done.


----------



## Sterke-Gustav (May 24, 2019)

Do you know of any who make custom daywheels for the 7s26?

This is my seiko mods:
Snk805 with polished bezel, colareb venezia ochre strap and dagaz dial and hands.

Skx013, my daily beater, double domed AR-coated sapphire from crystaltimes, leather nato strap and lightning second hand.









Sent fra min BG2-W09 via Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

gsurf said:


> Wabi sabi bezel and tropical dial courtesy of time and the elements. [/QUOTE]
> 
> C'mon :-d the insert it's bleachead,...... and not one of the best specimen ;-)


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Quick project today... Dial swap for my SKX013... I like the color blue and I like Sun Burst dials, Win, Win.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gsurf (May 23, 2019)

LeeMorgan said:


> C'mon :-d the insert it's bleachead,...... and not one of the best specimen ;-)


You think I pulled one over on Jeff Macie?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Final iteration of my SBDC mod, now with original PADI hand set + Angus jubilee.


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Anyone tried fitting Turtle crown to a new Samurai case? I know the bezel is interchangeable but could not find any info about the crown.


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

This is my newest mod, a Marine Nationale homage based on a SNZH "Fifty Five Fathoms" :










Bezel insert, dial and hands from Yobokies
Brushed case
Seatbelt MN strap from CheapestNatoStraps.

I haven't dared ghosting the bezel insert yet.

I've also upgraded my SNZF-based Deep Bay Urchin from a Perlon strap to a C&B Chevron strap that fits perfectly to the theme :


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

The new black and gold insert came in today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Some of my mods


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Some of my mods

View attachment 14196915


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AKTJ (Nov 21, 2018)

My beater SNK809, NH36 movement, lumed Triangle, lumed second hand. Why Seiko didn't just lume the triangle so I can tell where 12 is at nights or groggy early mornings is beyond me.

I've got to experiment with the ratios of lume, binder and dillutor, as I didn't quite like how this first attempt went.

Still have to figure out what sapphire crystals can work with the taller NH36 seconds pinion, till then keeping the beatup hardlex


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko Military Rising Sun


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko SKXA33 with Seiko 5 dial and hands


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Just finished my FFF today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MrThompsonr said:


> Just finished my FFF today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Did you do the crown work yourself to get it to fit the NH35? Looks really great 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



NamNorimai said:


> Love it! Did you do the crown work yourself to get it to fit the NH35? Looks really great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I just cut a new stem that came with the movement to fit the crown/ case&#8230; A watch buddy who gifted me the case, included a crown that fit, I added the NH36 movement, stem, dial, hands and lumed bezel insert...


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Traveler


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

WFH said:


> This is my newest mod, a Marine Nationale homage based on a SNZH "Fifty Five Fathoms" :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I tried ageing the bezel. I am not satisfied with the results. What do you think?


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Still on a hunt for a proper insert.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Odierology said:


> Still on a hunt for a proper insert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Perhaps a smooth bezel that won't distract from that dial...?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

You put this dial (or some variant of) in EVERY watch I've seen you mod. Need some new ideas, yo!



Odierology said:


> Still on a hunt for a proper insert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## herky (Dec 12, 2016)

Has anyone found or made a bezel that is similar to the SBDC053/63? That kind of slate blue that changes in sunlight? I'd love to play around with modding, but will probably end up buying the real thing anyway. Just curious as a google search didn't really come up with much, though it's kind of a hard thing to google anyway. Thanks!


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

@herky : try looking for a ceramic bezel. They are super shiny like the SBDC ones. Most of them are black though.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Some of today's mod parts received in the mail...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

MrThompsonr said:


> Some of today's mod parts received in the mail...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that white dial!


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

MrThompsonr said:


> Some of today's mod parts received in the mail...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that white dial!


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

OHL said:


> Love that white dial!


Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Which thread. Vintage or Mod or Seiko 5

This will do.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

6105 fantaisie...from sterile homage









Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Toofsy said:


> 6105 fantaisie...from sterile homage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sterile 6105 from Alibaba
Nh35 mouvement
Yokobies hands relumed by myself
Brass oxydated custom dial by myself
Plexi bezel insert paint and lumed by myself
DLW top hat sapphire (turtle ref)
Stock but sandra and brush brass chapter ring

Still waiting for 6105 oyster bracelet from Athaya

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Strap/ bezel swap for today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## herky (Dec 12, 2016)

MrThompsonr said:


> Some of today's mod parts received in the mail...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Holy cow, where did you get the dials? I'd love to get my hands on that blue one!


----------



## herky (Dec 12, 2016)

MrThompsonr said:


> Some of today's mod parts received in the mail...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Holy cow, where did you get the dials? I'd love to get my hands on that blue one!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Received my SRP775 yesterday after I missed the delivery on Monday. Still waiting on a few parts to arrive so that I can do the other mods I have planned for this but, I did change out the crystal to a double-dome sapphire and put in a brushed matte black chapter ring. I also took the bracelet off and put on this Uncle Seiko rubber strap. I'll post pics when I have it finished. I am hoping the rest of the parts show up this week. BTW, the SRP775 was never my favorite Turtle but, I thought I'd take a chance and try to mod one to my liking and just see how it turns out. I have to say, as a stock piece, it is actually a great looking watch. And honestly, the dial on this Turtle is one of my top favorites.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Smooth bezel today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

herky said:


> Holy cow, where did you get the dials? I'd love to get my hands on that blue one!


 I found all of them on ebay... https://www.ebay.com/itm/3pcs-NEW-Dial-made-for-SEIKO-5-7009-Automatic/202440530183?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 I'm pretty sure this is the blue dial... I put a coat of satin clear coat paint on mine... https://www.ebay.com/itm/BLUE-Round-Marker-Dial-Hands-Set-made-for-SEIKO-DIVER-6309-Automatic-NEW/202440516245?epid=1354046379&hash=item2f22652295:g:vGUAAOSwsg1boDk0


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

MrThompsonr said:


> Smooth bezel today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you got it with this combo! It's my favorite so far. Is that a Murphy bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Just a simple crystal upgrade.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

WeirdGuy said:


> You put this dial (or some variant of) in EVERY watch I've seen you mod. Need some new ideas, yo!


That is very motivational, thanks.

Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

NamNorimai said:


> I think you got it with this combo! It's my favorite so far. Is that a Murphy bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I got it from OneSecondCloser.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

NamNorimai said:


> I think you got it with this combo! It's my favorite so far. Is that a Murphy bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I got it from OneSecondCloser.


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

Well, it's kind of like those old rorschach inkblot tests I suppose!

I accidentally scratched a Dagaz dial while trying to put a new set of hands on. So I decided to go with it and made this with an old set of hands and debranded 8926 case i had laying around.

I think it's Kinda cool actually, and better than just throwing the dial out!


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Astrodrew22 said:


> Well, it's kind of like those old rorschach inkblot tests I suppose!
> 
> I accidentally scratched a Dagaz dial while trying to put a new set of hands on. So I decided to go with it and made this with an old set of hands and debranded 8926 case i had laying around.
> 
> ...


...or an old pirate map

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Just added the newly released LCBI saphire bezel insert. The blue and black look great with the STO dial and the black bezel and crown. Lume is awesome as well on the LCBI.


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Today i will show you my Pan Am mod, it`s not really finished, the silver chapter will be swapped to a white one and ...................... the crown and caseback is under construction to become the engraving of Pan Am.


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

NamNorimai said:


> Astrodrew22 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, it's kind of like those old rorschach inkblot tests I suppose!
> ...


Haha, I can see that too!

It's definitely unique.


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

ALPHA 56 said:


> Today i will show you my Pan Am mod, it`s not really finished, the silver chapter will be swapped to a white one and ...................... the crown and caseback is under construction to become the engraving of Pan Am.
> 
> View attachment 14213259
> 
> ...


I think this is really cool, Now I want one!!😂

Good job!


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks, but is not finished, i think next week i can show you more.

One more pic who show the engravings on crown and caseback.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

WeirdGuy said:


> You put this dial (or some variant of) in EVERY watch I've seen you mod. Need some new ideas, yo!


You should call yourself UnpleasantGuy, not WeirdGuy :roll:

How brave you are to criticise and at the same time you post 3 pictures of the same really humble, common and cheesy unfinished mod announcing triumphantly to post more pictures when the masterpice will be finished

We are all waiting you reveal your mod, it will definitely be a concentrate of taste, innovation and perfect fantasy!

;-)


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

I got the Dagaz Sword hands for the FFF today... after spending close to a hour trying to get the seconds hand on the center pinion, I gave up and grabbed one from the parts drawer... I can live with it for now... Maybe I'll try the original one again, or maybe not? LOL









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MrThompsonr said:


> I got the Dagaz Sword hands for the FFF today... after spending close to a hour trying to get the seconds hand on the center pinion, I gave up and grabbed one from the parts drawer... I can live with it for now... Maybe I'll try the original one again, or maybe not?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 This is a future project I will be doing. Gorgeous! Really nice job...didnt even notice the second hand.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MakaveliSK said:


> This is a future project I will be doing. Gorgeous! Really nice job...didnt even notice the second hand.


Thanks, this actually works







with the dial, it matches the round indices... the pointed(sword) center hand doesn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Finally did my FFF mod today! I know it's subtle, but I'm so happy with how it turned out. The blue bezel is such a great blue and I love the contrast of the black dial. Any other SNZH hands fans?








p.s. looking good mr thompson!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Astrodrew22 (Jan 5, 2019)

NamNorimai said:


> Finally did my FFF mod today! I know it's subtle, but I'm so happy with how it turned out. The blue bezel is such a great blue and I love the contrast of the black dial. Any other SNZH hands fans?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful!

I have the charcoal sunburst FFF dial coming this week.

Still debating on hands and bezel.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

A little bit of a switcharoo from some I posted a couple of weeks ago. Now a Turtle with a SKX173 dial, SBDY017 minutes, stock hour, and Dr. Seikostain seconds hand. Top hat sapphire and coin edge bezel from Crystaltimes. Insert from Dr. Seikostain. If I had an SRP777 insert I probably would have used it...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Astrodrew22 said:


> Looks beautiful!
> 
> I have the charcoal sunburst FFF dial coming this week.
> 
> Still debating on hands and bezel.


Thanks!! I'm still wearing it today.

Dino8791...that bezel insert looks sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko FFF mod...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Another FFF mod.


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Once more in black/white.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

It is not mine, just found it on WatchGecko insta. Very simple mod, but just look at this beautiful thing!


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

base watch......seiko SKX007
dial.......seiko SRPC23
insert and hands......OSC
bezel......DLW
chapter ring.....watchandstyle
crystal.......DAGAZ


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

nat007 said:


> View attachment 14221363
> 
> base watch......seiko SKX007
> dial.......seiko SRPC23
> ...


Nice mod! I've been looking for that dial for a while, did you find a supplier you can share for it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Nice mod! I've been looking for that dial for a while, did you find a supplier you can share for it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


from my own SRPC23


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Nice mod! I've been looking for that dial for a while, did you find a supplier you can share for it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


from my own SRPC23
View attachment 14221983


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

This is an update on my fake PVD mod. If you remember I painted this watch and clear coated it so I can wear it and get the worn PVD case look. After wearing it a lot it looks like this and im very happy so far. The crown area is a little worse because I installed a screw down crown on it a while back which damaged the paint in that area. This is my favorite watch to wear love the look. Oh also I took out the acrylic and put the original crystal in.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;gt;*

I have been wanting to do a SKX Yobokies Doxa conversion for some time now and I can now say it is finally completed. Get ready for some pics!

The watch started as a skx009 and was purchased from an awesome WUS member. I added the following mods :

-Yobokies 12hr bezel insert

-Yobokies Doxa blue dial

-Yobokies Doxa hands

- Crystal Times coin edge bezel

-Crystal Times top hat saphire

-Namoki brushed stainless steel chapter ring

-Strapcode Endmill Bracelet with Submariner diver clasp

I might change up the case back and the crown but I am more than happy the way it came out for now. Enjoy!

Before:









The fun begins! 
















Dial, hands, bezel, and bezel insert done... Now to wait on the chapter ring









Finally got the chapter ring in! Installed it and the top hat saphire









Quick water test for 15 minutes... No leaking!! 









And done!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;amp;amp;amp;gt;*

Nice job! Perfect for summer!
Also, very cool of you to be so thorough in writing out the specs for all the parts used.

Its "cousin" says "Howdy"! :-!
(Some SNZG model...)











MakaveliSK said:


> I have been wanting to do a SKX Yobokies Doxa conversion ..
> And done!


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

This one today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crdiv6 (Dec 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

SKX Save the Ocean 

SKX009
Samurai STO dial
DLW steel insert
Crystaltimes CT037CIS crystal
One Second Closer chapter ring










Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

reddisc1 said:


> SKX Save the Ocean
> 
> SKX009
> Samurai STO dial
> ...


Gorgeous!!! Don't mind me asking...what hand setting tool is that?


----------



## reddisc1 (Mar 27, 2017)

MakaveliSK said:


> Gorgeous!!! Don't mind me asking...what hand setting tool is that?


Thanks! It's from Beco Technic, I bought it from them directly

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Bottle Cap... SPRC61
Just a simple dial and hands change. 70's Etanche + baton hands.
No chapter ring, so extra adhesives along the rim...
On a FITBIT strap (way nicer than one might think)


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

I had some.parts and figured, what the hell...


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*

SKX Marathon mod. Dagaz miltary dial, Yobokies hands, NH36 movement, CT brushed chapter ring, black Samurai crown and stem, bead blasted case and bezel, and Watch Steward Cadet grey strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Treeslayer4570 said:


> SKX Marathon mod. Dagaz miltary dial, Yobokies hands, NH36 movement, CT brushed chapter ring, black Samurai crown and stem, bead blasted case and bezel, and Watch Steward Cadet grey strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic mod! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko Explorer with Lucius Atelier dial and hands


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm not personally fond of gold watches but I found this guy at a garage sale yesterday. Had to do a little soldering to get the new battery to make contact but it's back to life from the 60s or 70s.

Hashtag # Gold Member









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Evening swap... SKX013 with DD crystal with Blue AR, gray sunburst Seiko 5 dial, MM handset, smooth bezel on a Jubilee bracelet fro Strapcode...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Modded my newly acquired SRPC23J1. Matte black bezel, blue sapphire bezel insert, black MM hands and an Uncle Seiko retro strap. Still have the new sapphire crystal and signed crown that I am waiting on.


----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

NOS skx171 with real mm hands, nh36, kanji day, Crystaltimes top hat, Murphy bezel, sarb crown, DLW insert.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vedet (Jan 8, 2014)

Anyone knows where to get a 50/50 pepsi insert for a turtle?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I wore my Seiko SKX009 PADI dial mod yesterday.


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Today i build a homage to my car, blue, white and black like my car.


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead (Feb 6, 2019)

reddisc1 said:


> SKX Save the Ocean
> 
> SKX009
> Samurai STO dial
> ...


Wow. That looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Someone can help me to find a Black Sumo dial (SBDC031 or SBDC001 I don't mind), it has to be *as new*.

I'll reward also who will help locating one for sale.

I will buy only at reasonable price and I'm ready to trade it with a lot of parts.

Posted the same request in the WTB but wasn't luky, may be here in the modder's thread more people know where to find a dial.

*Pls delete and SORRY in case I shouldn't have posted here.* :think:

To stay in topic, a custom dial I received last friday, waiting for a donor watch from Philippine to made this mod :-!
Not yet sure if I'll apply a Seiko logo or leave as is.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PuYang (May 12, 2017)

Sorry in advance, as I'm sure this has been answered a dozen times. But please put my mind at ease 

Are the DIALS interchangeable from SKX007 and the smaller SKX013?

IE: Any dial that fits the SKX007 (OEM Seiko, such as PADI, etc, or Aftermarket) should fit the SKX013? (Including Day Date window location). This is assuming the chapter ring is replaced.

I'm doing research and considering buying and modding a SKX013. All parts that I would want are already readily available for the 013, except for my hesitation regarding potential dial swaps.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

PuYang said:


> Sorry in advance, as I'm sure this has been answered a dozen times. But please put my mind at ease
> 
> Are the DIALS interchangeable from SKX007 and the smaller SKX013?
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure most dial are compatible. I have an skx023 and it's smaller than the 013 and the same dials fit, as with Seiko based Invicta models. The dates the same on all of them. Chapter rings may differ in size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikocrazy (Aug 28, 2015)

Excited to share this!! Cerakoted Seiko!!!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Anyone modded a Sharkey skx007? Do parts fit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Black Samy sto with blue lumed ceramic bezel insert.....


----------



## seikocrazy (Aug 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Black Samy sto with blue lumed ceramic bezel insert.....
> View attachment 14241145
> View attachment 14241147


Nice


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Anyone modded a Sharkey skx007? Do parts fit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check this out:


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

My first ever mod  NH36A and single domed sapphire in the post

SNKL03 with Yobokies S104 hands and Dial


----------



## Boba Fett (Sep 25, 2018)

MrThompsonr said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What strap is this?


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*









Maybe a custom strap for it&#8230;?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Getting ready for Summer: Gen 1 Monster... the original... so, non-hacking, etc. 
Not a prob for me. 
Case bead blasted, Dial & Hands modified, Crystal replaced with Sapphire, + a seat belt strap -- w/ just the right shade of blue.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Boba Fett said:


> What strap is this?


 It was made by&#8230; https://www.instagram.com/wannahave_straps/


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Boba Fett said:


> What strap is this?


 It was made by&#8230; https://www.instagram.com/wannahave_straps/


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

A friend of mine flooded his SKX009 and now it does not work. I wanted to help him and would like to find out if anyone has a spare 7s movement so I can help my unlucky friend install it on that flooded SKX watch.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

View attachment 14247923


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

I found this, abused and abandoned, online...








And gave it some love...


----------



## Camarobill (Apr 30, 2012)

ccmjd said:


> I found this, abused and abandoned, online...
> View attachment 14250955
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Outstanding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

Camarobill said:


> Wow! Outstanding.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/where-monsters-post-your-pics-168004-279.html#post49218535

looking for a Motor City Watch Works chapter ring for this one if anyone knows where to find one. Right now I have a Yobokies brushed stainless in there ....but the movement text and unsightly registration holes.... might be able to live w it


----------



## xtrafoamylatte (Jun 23, 2019)

my skx013


----------



## xtrafoamylatte (Jun 23, 2019)

double post - sorry


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

base watch.....SRPC23
mod part......CT insert and coin edge bezel
......OSC hands set


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

SKX011 w/ Dr. Seikostain sapphire (red ar) and SRP775 handset. SKX009 w/ Dr. Seikostain sapphire (blue ar) and SRP773 seconds hand. Both have NH upgrades w/ Kanji day wheels, Crystaltimes crowns, and OEM jubilee bracelets.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle Mods


----------



## Helson_hyped (Dec 25, 2017)

Two seikos, both NH35. Not the cleanest examples.









Sent from my aqualand


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Just finished (except for one part that is on back order) my SRPC23J1.

I had already done some mods to it but, today I put in a double-domed sapphire and a brushed chapter ring.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Silver Turtle


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Just a small mod, SS shroud for PADI Tuna lite and Hexad bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Just a small mod, SS shroud for PADI Tuna lite and Hexad bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

This combo today... SKX013/ Pepsi bezel insert with custom dial from Lucius Atelier with Sea Urchin hands... Now to pick the right strap...?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Nice one! where did you get that smooth bezel for 013?


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



OHL said:


> Nice one! where did you get that smooth bezel for 013?


Here... https://luciusatelier.com/collectio...skx013-the-pilot-bezel-silver-mirror-polished

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Afternoon swap...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

First time ever changing hands. Got them from esslinger. How'd i do?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Sunshine, sunsets, and lemonades.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## ACD (Nov 13, 2018)

nat007 said:


> base watch.....SRPC23
> mod part......CT insert and coin edge bezel
> ......OSC hands set
> View attachment 14253995


I've seen many cool watches around here since I began following this tread but so far yours beat them all, IMHO. Congrats. Outstanding.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

007 w/ NH upgrade, SRPC49 minutes hand, and OSC sapphire on US tropic strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko JDM big number project


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

this is a longshot but..anyone got a skx modded with black cerakoted/pvd case mod, black bezel, black hands but white dial? wondering how does the whole look comes together.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

A simple chapter ring change to a pathetic Yachtmaster wannabeo|<|<|:-x:-x:-s:-|









No one read my request of a black sumo dial to buy? 
I do not believe;-)


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

This combo for Seiko Saturday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

SKX PAN AM, the next step, i`m only waiting for the 12 hour insert for the bezel in the moment.

























Have a nice sunday

Andi


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Well, after many weeks of waiting on parts (some were returned to the sender by Customs, so I had to have new ones sent back to me), my gilt SRP775 is finally done. Below is a list of what I did.

- Double-Domed sapphire crystal from CrystalTimes
- bezel from One-Second-Closer 
- gilt cathedral hands from DLW 
- black Kanji day wheel and black date wheel (Yobokies for the date wheel and eBay for the day wheel)
- ceramic bezel insert from DLW
- retro rubber strap from Uncle Seiko
- matte black chapter ring from One-Second-Closer

I have one more mod to do but, its still out of stock.


----------



## rudecollins (Jun 30, 2018)

I had stripped my crown tube on my skx007, replaced with a ct700 case, a low dome blue sapphire Crystal and 1/4 marked bezel ring. Uncle Seiko tropical strap.









Sent from my 5049W using Tapatalk


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

ALPHA 56 said:


> SKX PAN AM, the next step, i`m only waiting for the 12 hour insert for the bezel in the moment.
> 
> View attachment 14273905
> 
> ...


Amazing! Such great execution.

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

Latest Mod










- aftermarket case from a friend. 
- drilled lugs
- NH35
- "S" signed crown also from a friend
- coin edge bezel from CT
- insert from OSC
- dial & chapter from Rob
- hands from Harold
- Strapcode Super Engineer
- Seiko Hardlex crystal because I didn't have any flat sapphire left - but will swap against a flat sapphire with clear AR soon


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko Bund with Dagaz dial and SNZG military hands.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Does anyone know where and is it possible to find red ceramic bezel insert? From all the online shops offering mod parts, as well as ebay, I could find green, blue, black, even white but just not red. is it difficult to make, or I'm just bad at searching?


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Born on the fourth of July...

































Case, sterile caseback, DD sapphire crystal, coin-edge bezel all from Crystaltimes.
Hands from One Second Closer.
Salvaged J dial.
Bezel insert from Aliexpress.
NH36 Movement.
Custom-made blue leather band.


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

OHL said:


> Does anyone know where and is it possible to find red ceramic bezel insert? From all the online shops offering mod parts, as well as ebay, I could find green, blue, black, even white but just not red. is it difficult to make, or I'm just bad at searching?


You can not find this because it`s really difficult to made, only Rolex had this blue/red real ceramic inserts, i think this is the best you can get, but aluminium.

https://www.namokimods.com/collections/bezel-inserts/products/skx-aluminium-bezel-insert-sub-style-red-white


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

OHL said:


> Does anyone know where and is it possible to find red ceramic bezel insert? From all the online shops offering mod parts, as well as ebay, I could find green, blue, black, even white but just not red. is it difficult to make, or I'm just bad at searching?


Check out L.C.B.I.

They have lumed sapphire inserts in red for both SKX and Turtle.

Sapphire is more expensive than ceramic, but it's tougher, and IMO the lume is much better.

Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

ALPHA 56 said:


> You can not find this because it`s really difficult to made, only Rolex had this blue/red real ceramic inserts, i think this is the best you can get, but aluminium.
> 
> https://www.namokimods.com/collections/bezel-inserts/products/skx-aluminium-bezel-insert-sub-style-red-white


Im not really looking for Blue/red, just plain red entire insert round


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

I have an open faced invicta pro diver. I’m getting a new dial currently but i was wondering if anyone has ever successfully drilled out a dial to keep the open heart look? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

My best


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Planet PADI....


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

nikbrown said:


> Planet PADI....


Looks great! Do you remember where the chapter ring is from?


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

yinzburgher said:


> Looks great! Do you remember where the chapter ring is from?


It's the one from the same srpa21 padi turtle that the dial and movement came from..... I threw it on my lathe and sanded it down to the correct dimension for the SKX case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

dup


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

nikbrown said:


> It's the one from the same srpa21 padi turtle that the dial and movement came from..... I threw it on my lathe and sanded it down to the correct dimension for the SKX case.


OK thanks. Nicely done.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

nikbrown said:


> It's the one from the same srpa21 padi turtle that the dial and movement came from..... I threw it on my lathe and sanded it down to the correct dimension for the SKX case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Impressive! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anand.shah1991 (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm looking for a yachtmaster style bezel and sunburst silver/light grey dial. Anyone know where I can find them?


----------



## Dennil (Apr 3, 2018)

I mod watches based on what I like to see on my wrist. That means predominantly dials and hands. I don’t care much about the glass and the crown, for now at least, until I get more experience, tools, and money. All running on NH35. I have no need for the day complication. 

First one is for going to Panama or any island vacation where I just need a watch on my wrist but don’t care enough about the time. Sterile dial from a guy from Hong Kong via eBay and fish hands from a guy from the Philippines also via eBay. 

The second is my own interpretation / homage to 62MAS. Dial and hands from a guy in Singapore via eBay. 

Third is my own interpretation of a “high-visibility pilot”. Dial might be Dagaz and hands from DLW watches.

Fourth is my white dial “swords and arrows”. Dial from Dagaz and hands from DLW (I think).

Seeing all the beautiful mods here is making me rethink / reconsider a few things.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I changed my SKX013 up a bit. I bought a new Seiko 5 for a project I am doing, and when it came in I realized I REALLY liked the dial. So I took the stock dial out, took off the new hands I recently put on and changed out the dial to the Seiko 5 and a set of Turtle hands. I absolutely love this look.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

New project Im working on. Started out as a new Seiko 5. Will post more pics when Im done.


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> I changed my SKX013 up a bit. I bought a new Seiko 5 for a project I am doing, and when it came in I realized I REALLY liked the dial. So I took the stock dial out, took off the new hands I recently put on and changed out the dial to the Seiko 5 and a set of Turtle hands. I absolutely love this look.
> 
> View attachment 14293169
> 
> ...


I love the dial! Which 5 model is this?

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

ilzephyrli said:


> I love the dial! Which 5 model is this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks. When I ordered it, I couldnt tell from the crappy stock photos that the numerals were raised. When I saw it in person, I was really taken back by how good it looked. Here is the model number; Seiko 5 SNK381K1


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> I changed my SKX013 up a bit. I bought a new Seiko 5 for a project I am doing, and when it came in I realized I REALLY liked the dial. So I took the stock dial out, took off the new hands I recently put on and changed out the dial to the Seiko 5 and a set of Turtle hands. I absolutely love this look.
> 
> View attachment 14293169
> 
> ...


WOW! That is fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Bronze Sharkmaster mod..

Before...










After...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

dino8791 said:


> WOW! That is fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Case swap for S&G's...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Bund Pilot project with Dagaz dial


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Before and after.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Some Brotherhood mods!


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

The only "mod" I intend to make; Guess what it is?







Other than the strap.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

PuYang said:


> Sorry in advance, as I'm sure this has been answered a dozen times. But please put my mind at ease
> 
> Are the DIALS interchangeable from SKX007 and the smaller SKX013?
> 
> ...





tennesseean_87 said:


> I'm pretty sure most dial are compatible. I have an skx023 and it's smaller than the 013 and the same dials fit, as with Seiko based Invicta models. The dates the same on all of them. Chapter rings may differ in size.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Along these lines, can someone enlighten me on where I can get genuine Seiko dials? I'm thinking I might want to put a Turtle or Samurai dial in an SKX.

Thanks.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

SNZG13

Took the dial out, added a Kanji day wheel, Aviator skeleton hands, a double-domed sapphire and an Uncle Seiko vintage rubber strap.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

This week's project...

There's an ETA 2824 under the hood. 
All parts sourced from eBay...except the shark mesh band, that came from Amazon.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Remod, swapped out the OSC bezel insert for a LCBI sapphire insert. Also changed the up the hand set.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Drilled lugs, shoulderless fatty spring bars, DLW insert, gloss clear coated dial, brushed steel chapter ring, baby tuna hands set, relumed in a light green tint, lumed second hand front all the way to the tip, pelagos crown guards, one second closer double dome AR sapphire.


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Seiko skx007 on a strapcode super jubilee and a lumed ceramic Batman bezel insert from long island watch.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Variations on a theme...Light and dark













All parts sourced from eBay except the shark mesh bracelets (from Amazon.)


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> Some Brotherhood mods!
> 
> View attachment 14299263
> View attachment 14299267
> ...


The master!

My latest:










Yobokies dial and hands (dial discontinued)
Nh36
EBay case (Philippines)
Aliex nato

I want to get a sapphire without the bevel eventually.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

The beginning of something cool. I ordered a bezel insert from eBay but it won't fit. I'll post once i get one that works. But for now: progress.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Does anyone sell a sapphire for skx013 without a bevel or with a less pronounced bevel? Hopefully double dome blue AR.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Top Hat crystal for the bronze Tuna today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Does anyone sell a sapphire for skx013 without a bevel or with a less pronounced bevel? Hopefully double dome blue AR.


Funny you mention that, I saw this https://watchandstyle.net/collections/glass/products/skx013-double-dome-sapphire-crystal but it is already sold out. They restock pretty fast so maybe contact them and see what the ETA would be.


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

MrThompsonr said:


> Top Hat crystal for the bronze Tuna today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Just discovered the world of Seiko modding and discovered a gorgeous mod through IG and the individual was kind enough to share me the build list. Absolutely breathtaking in the metal once I had them done.

This is going to be one long honeymoon for sure

SKX013 base used for the mods.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Just discovered the world of Seiko modding and discovered a gorgeous mod through IG and the individual was kind enough to share me the build list. Absolutely breathtaking in the metal once I had them done.
> 
> This is going to be one long honeymoon for sure
> 
> ...


Nice mods! I recognize them from facebook!


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

ap614 said:


> Funny you mention that, I saw this https://watchandstyle.net/collections/glass/products/skx013-double-dome-sapphire-crystal but it is already sold out. They restock pretty fast so maybe contact them and see what the ETA would be.


There are so many part sites now! I have not heard of them, but will message. Thanks!

P. S. Who else am I missing?

dragonshroud
dagaz
yobokies
LCBI
lucius atelier
crystaltimes
MCWW
ajuicet
TigerConcept


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Danny T said:


> Just discovered the world of Seiko modding and discovered a gorgeous mod through IG and the individual was kind enough to share me the build list. Absolutely breathtaking in the metal once I had them done.
> 
> This is going to be one long honeymoon for sure
> 
> ...


Nice!
May I know where you got those hour and minute hands on the PADI watch?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

OHL said:


> Nice!
> May I know where you got those hour and minute hands on the PADI watch?
> Thanks in advance!


Got them from WUS member Duarte

He has them posted in the sale section

Danny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

[/QUOTE]

There are so many part sites now! I have not heard of them, but will message. Thanks!

P. S. Who else am I missing?

dragonshroud
dagaz
yobokies
LCBI
lucius atelier
crystaltimes
MCWW
ajuicet
TigerConcept[/QUOTE]

DLW
OSC
namokiMODS

Just off top of my head


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Danny T said:


> Just discovered the world of Seiko modding and discovered a gorgeous mod through IG and the individual was kind enough to share me the build list. Absolutely breathtaking in the metal once I had them done.
> 
> This is going to be one long honeymoon for sure
> 
> SKX013 base used for the mods.


Forgive my ignorance, but what are the dials used in the mods? They both look like turtle dials, but the bottom one with the yellow seconds hand has a teal-ish hue? Never seen it before, I'm actually really digging it.

Both look great.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

There are so many part sites now! I have not heard of them, but will message. Thanks!

P. S. Who else am I missing?

dragonshroud
dagaz
yobokies
LCBI
lucius atelier
crystaltimes
MCWW
ajuicet
TigerConcept[/QUOTE]

DLW
OSC
namokiMODS

Just off top of my head[/QUOTE]

And I've heard of those, too. Like I said, so many to keep track of! Is there a sticky or something?

dragonshroud
dagaz
yobokies
LCBI
lucius atelier
crystaltimes
MCWW
ajuicet
TigerConcept
DLW
OSC
namokiMODS
watch and Style


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> And I've heard of those, too. Like I said, so many to keep track of! Is there a sticky or something?
> 
> dragonshroud
> dagaz
> ...


rafflestime

And if you're going for genuine Seiko parts:

watchmaterial
watchpartsplaza
cousins UK

I'm in the middle of my first seiko mods, going with an OEM+ theme. Cousins UK has been great so far. Parts incoming from watchpartsplaza.

And while not a parts site

service.seiko.com.au

This site has been one of the most important sites for me on my mod journey so far to allow me to look up OEM Seiko part numbers.


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Do i need to somehow "permanently secure" the winding stem to the crown so that it does not get accidentally detached from the crown when trying to turn the crown? 
I am trying to fix an aftermarket crown and stem to my 7S26, and was wondering if it would come off easily in operation because it looks like you just screw on the stem to the crown.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Danny T said:


>


Welcome to your new addiction. You're off to a great start! Those are definitely stunning builds!



tennesseean_87 said:


> There are so many part sites now! I have not heard of them, but will message. Thanks!


Tell me about it... I accidentally stumbled on their page via a google search. I've bought a few items from the site and through their Ebay listings. Good quality and some unique parts as well. Nico is the guy I've had correspondence with. Nice guy.

Their sterile case back cover is actually great for NH swaps as it has about 1mm of additional lip compared to the OEM case back cover. This means you don't have to swap a thicker movement spacer onto the NH movement. The lip also has a step in the added height so it does not interfere with the crown tube. I relayed this information to Nico since they were advertising it as a direct swap with OEM, but I tried it on my stock SKX and it didn't want to screw in all the way since it was already in contact with the movement spacer.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

OHL said:


> Do i need to somehow "permanently secure" the winding stem to the crown so that it does not get accidentally detached from the crown when trying to turn the crown?
> I am trying to fix an aftermarket crown and stem to my 7S26, and was wondering if it would come off easily in operation because it looks like you just screw on the stem to the crown.


For good measure, I always dab just a little Loctite Blue Threadlocker onto the threads for final assembly. Of course, this is after trimming and testing for correct length. After countless crown installs I haven't once experienced an issue.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Shrodinkee said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what are the dials used in the mods? They both look like turtle dials, but the bottom one with the yellow seconds hand has a teal-ish hue? Never seen it before, I'm actually really digging it.
> 
> Both look great.


They are the SRPA21 dial. The one with the yellow seconds hand is an aftermarket and the one with the OJ seconds is an authentic OEM Seiko and was of course more expensive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

ap614 said:


> For good measure, I always dab just a little Loctite Blue Threadlocker onto the threads for final assembly. Of course, this is after trimming and testing for correct length. After countless crown installs I haven't once experienced an issue.


Question for you. I ordered two signed crowns that come with stems that need to be cut to correct length and then fitted to the crown. Might be a stupid question, but after measuring the length, I assume trimming the stem with some wire cutters should be sufficient?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

tennesseean_87 said:


> There are so many part sites now! I have not heard of them, but will message. Thanks!
> 
> P. S. Who else am I missing?
> 
> ...


I have this thread started if there is anyone you'd like to add to it. I noticed a lot of people modding DO NOT like to share their sources.:roll:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**be...ing**-including-straps-bracelets-4984235.html


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Shrodinkee said:


> rafflestime
> 
> And if you're going for genuine Seiko parts:
> 
> ...


I have ordered from Cousins UK before and all worked out fine. However the last order from one month ago never arrived. I cannot contact Cousins UK at all, there is no email, site option, nothing. They say that they are not responsible if the parts don't arrive...

Not really responsible and I think I won't use them again...


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

ap614 said:


> Welcome to your new addiction. You're off to a great start! Those are definitely stunning builds!
> 
> Tell me about it... I accidentally stumbled on their page via a google search. I've bought a few items from the site and through their Ebay listings. Good quality and some unique parts as well. Nico is the guy I've had correspondence with. Nice guy.
> 
> Their sterile case back cover is actually great for NH swaps as it has about 1mm of additional lip compared to the OEM case back cover. This means you don't have to swap a thicker movement spacer onto the NH movement. The lip also has a step in the added height so it does not interfere with the crown tube. I relayed this information to Nico since they were advertising it as a direct swap with OEM, but I tried it on my stock SKX and it didn't want to screw in all the way since it was already in contact with the movement spacer.


I'll have to check eBay since I have some bucks saved from a prior promo. They also said they expect a coin edge bezel in early August. Then I'm contemplating a ceramic insert since the white numbers will work better with my dial than silver. I'm falling down the rabbit hole!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

MacTruck said:


> Sharky upgraded.


Looks better than my mod, did same with my FiftyFour bronze in January:









I should have waited for unmarked/sterile chapter ring. I couldn't get dial to line up from back and ended up using glue to set it to chapter ring, putting hands on from front (crystal side) then setting crystal. So now if I need to remove movement I will have to force it out most likely ruining hands, dial and chapter ring (possibly movement.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

*Post your mods here =>*

- SKX007
- 6R15
- Saphire Crystal
- Seikostein bezel
- yobokies hands
- OEM seiko dial
- OEM seiko clasp
- endmill bracelet by strapcode


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> Question for you. I ordered two signed crowns that come with stems that need to be cut to correct length and then fitted to the crown. Might be a stupid question, but after measuring the length, I assume trimming the stem with some wire cutters should be sufficient?


I always cut with a little excess and then grind down to the desired length with my Dremel and a grinding disc. My wire cutter always leaves a harsh edge on the stem and I don't want it chewing up the threads inside the crown. Don't forget to account for the compression of the spring inside the crown. If you simply cut the length based on the distance of the crown base to the case without compression, you'll find you need to trim even more to accommodate that.


----------



## StartsWithSeiko (Jul 18, 2019)

SRPC07 Samurai with CT Top Hat sapphire and Uncle Seiko BoR bracelet ... No need for bezel swap now!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

ap614 said:


> I always cut with a little excess and then grind down to the desired length with my Dremel and a grinding disc. My wire cutter always leaves a harsh edge on the stem and I don't want it chewing up the threads inside the crown. Don't forget to account for the compression of the spring inside the crown. If you simply cut the length based on the distance of the crown base to the case without compression, you'll find you need to trim even more to accommodate that.


Thank you for this info. Very helpful.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

StartsWithSeiko said:


> SRPC07 Samurai with CT Top Hat sapphire and Uncle Seiko BoR bracelet ... No need for bezel swap now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wondered how a top hat would look on that watch.

Looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StartsWithSeiko (Jul 18, 2019)

ChiefJr said:


> I wondered how a top hat would look on that watch.
> 
> Looks good!


Thanks bud! That's one of the reasons I decided to go with Top Hat; I could barely find any pictures of a Samurai with one installed. Even Alex at Crystaltimes didn't have much for pictures, so I decided just go for it. Worst case, if I didn't like it, I'd just throw it on a turtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Couple watch!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

OHL said:


> Couple watch!


Very nice dials ! I like these !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premium Lurker (Jun 2, 2019)

DD sapphire
"Hard coin" bezel
Lumed sapphire bezel insert
Polished chapter ring with markings
Handmade toad skin strap


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone has a spare SKX OEM caseback they could sell me for cheap?


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

Never realized that the skx013 had a nice chamfer to the case. Brushed the side to accentuate it.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

My Sumorai 009


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Putting together a Planet Ocean homage.

Parts and tools gathered:














The start point:








Porthole caseback, jumbo crown, polished laser-etched chapter ring fitted into the stripped-out case:








NH36A movement, dial and hands ready for assembly, alongside the inspiration for the mod:








Assembled movement, dial, and hands, synchronized to the Planet Ocean:








After 24 hours the movement was losing 25 seconds per day, so major regulation required.
After fitting the assembly into the case, it took a while, but:








And the finished article:














Parts/Sources:
SKX: Long Island Watch.
Coinedge Bezel, DD Blue AR Crystal, Chapter Ring: Crystaltimes.
Bezel Insert: andreasmario916/eBay
Dial/Hands: Raffles-time/eBay
Caseback: Dagaz
Movement: rdickwinters/eBay
President bracelet: Strapcode.


----------



## anand.shah1991 (Jun 4, 2019)

Sorry if this is a noob question. I love the "save the ocean" turtle dial. Would that be a straight swap in the skx? I like the SKX form factory but turtle dial


----------



## anand.shah1991 (Jun 4, 2019)

LeeMorgan said:


> A simple chapter ring change to a pathetic Yachtmaster wannabeo|<|<|:-x:-x:-s:-|
> 
> View attachment 14268773
> 
> ...


Where did you get that bezel insert??


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

anand.shah1991 said:


> Where did you get that bezel insert??


dlw

*Stilll looking for a black Sumo dial to buy or trade: anyone?*


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

Not cheap but available. ;-)

https://www.watchpartsplaza.com/us/sbdc031-black-dial-seiko.html


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

MrThompsonr said:


> Top Hat crystal for the bronze Tuna today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oggg absolutly impressive

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Invicta pro diver mod. Dagaz dial, esslinger hands, eBay bezel.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Does anyone have a spare SKX007K/SKX007J dial to let go after swapping them out?
thanks in advance..


----------



## StartsWithSeiko (Jul 18, 2019)

Crystaltimes CT701 SKX 3:00 case - get them before they're gone!


----------



## Agent Sands (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi y'all,

I picked up this SNK393 as a project watch and I'm starting nice and easy with a crystal swap:









I think I tracked down the right crystal (CT063 with purple AR from Crystal Times), but I wanna be sure before I pull the trigger. Is that right?

If that goes well, I may move on to doing something like swapping the seconds hand for something a little more colorful.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

ALPHA 56 said:


> Not cheap but available. ;-)
> 
> https://www.watchpartsplaza.com/us/sbdc031-black-dial-seiko.html


Tks my friend, I was thinking W P Plaza wasn't working 100% since a lot of time; when I lately tryed to buy something It doesn't allow to make the check out


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

LeeMorgan said:


> Tks my friend, I was thinking W P Plaza wasn't working 100% since a lot of time; when I lately tryed to buy something It doesn't allow to make the check out


Try buying through Ebay. I've had no issues buying parts through them this way, and you have that added level of recourse if anything does go awry.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Evening swap...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Fitted my two Turtles with new stems and signed crowns. PVD black for the SRPC23J1 and polished for the SRP775.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

New (custom)strap day...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JAA (Dec 10, 2011)

SNK809 with a 7S26-8760 case.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Looking good JAA! The 809 dial and hand set look proper in that case.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Not a mod, but I did put the SNZG on its bracelet, which I took off as soon as I got the watch. Sized it (which was so damn easy; for a Seiko bracelet), and put it on. I have to say, its a decent bracelet overall and this watch wears so comfortably on the bracelet. It'll be staying on this for a bit (I THINK:-d). I am really enjoying this watch and the mod I did. Its funny, I get a lot of people notice it when I am out. Weird.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko 5 case with SNK807 blue dial and SNKK27 hour and minute hand, seconds hand from another Seiko 5, TimeFactors leather strap:


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Carlo, what Seiko 5 is that case from?


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Just added a domed crystal from Crystaltimes and a lumed bezel insert from LCBI to my SPRD11 Save the ocean Turtle.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

MrThompsonr said:


>


Whoa! |>|>


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

ap614 said:


> Whoa! |>|>


Whoa good or Whoa bad...? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

WeirdGuy said:


> Carlo, what Seiko 5 is that case from?


Sorry, unfortunately I got the original watch used and did not have any data as to the model number. I recall I have seen the same case around and even used it in another project but no clue as to the exact model.


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

Bought this one off of a fellow a year or so ago. I liked how it looked.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Premium Lurker said:


> DD sapphire
> "Hard coin" bezel
> Lumed sapphire bezel insert
> Polished chapter ring with markings
> Handmade toad skin strap


Sounds good. Any pics?


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

MrThompsonr said:


> Whoa good or Whoa bad...?


Sorry, was that ambiguous? That was a definite good "whoa"!


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

ap614 said:


> Sorry, was that ambiguous? That was a definite good "whoa"!


LOL, thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Don "Magic" Juan Edition SKX w/ CT094 sapphire, DLW green ceramic bezel insert, SRP775 dial & h/m hands, Dr. Seikostain seconds hand, NH movement upgrade w/ black day & date wheels, and SARB crown.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

"This just in..." New "3 o'clock" stem case from Crystaltimes. Waiting for other parts, but couldn't resist doing a place holder build.









Still waiting on these parts coming from overseas... weeks away from delivery.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

carlowus said:


> Sorry, unfortunately I got the original watch used and did not have any data as to the model number. I recall I have seen the same case around and even used it in another project but no clue as to the exact model.


SNK639?


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Love the new limited edition "3 o'clock" case from Crystaltimes!

Here's mine, another P.O. homage, on a limited edition custom strap:


----------



## byscott (Jul 3, 2019)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Just got one of the new CT cases (#186/300), but haven't exactly decided how to build it yet.

In the mean time, I needed to do a refresh on an older SM300-inspired SKX007. The hands and "big triangle" dial are about 15 years old, dating back to when Bill Yao (Mk II Watches) still sold parts. Bill's parts and the case are about all that I retained ... I added a new CT sapphire crystal (an amazing dust magnet in the pic below), lumed insert and bezel from Nico Buriel (Watch and Style on eBay), and a Miltat endmill bracelet. Also a 4R36 movement that I had lying around. I'm still waiting on a black date ring (which I'll install eventually, I guess) and a "S" signed crown to replace the oversized "tuna" crown.

The surprise, for me, was how well the lume on the dial and hands has held up over time.


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Long time not touched seiko's .. 
Anyway, now was time to do... my older SKX TST mod had 
to be refreshed. 
Some retro .. some heritage .mixed with some oldish style 
to create a tribute to one of my all time favorites .. Golden tuna

Modified the dial a little bit .. additional lumen ( by Nemoto) very generous .. 
Some TiN coating here and there .. 
hands also re-lumed and pimped to oldish style


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

I 18kt Gold toothed this mother. Been nicknamed the "Mike Tyson".


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I've got my mod all lined up..... Hope it all works out.

Polished SNZG










Dial










Hands










NH35










Sapphire


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm not sure what to call it....


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

sna0403 said:


> I'm not sure what to call it....


Your Orange Crush...?


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

The second of my two CT 701 builds:

The dial, hands, and chapter ring are all from eBay.
The lumed ceramic bezel from AliExpress.
The Super 3-D Jubilee band from Strapcode.


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Took a bit longer than I expected but here are my first ever mods. 














SNK381 Dial
Crystaltimes CT700 case
Crystaltimes CE bezel
Crystaltimes caseback
Crystaltimes "Stealth" chapter ring
DLW flat sapphire
DLW lumed 12 hour bezel insert
DLW crown
NH36 with black kanji day and date wheel
SARB059 Hands

Donor SNK381 watch has:
SNXS77 Dial
Seiko 5 stick hands
One Second Closer seconds hand


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Shrodinkee said:


> Took a bit longer than I expected but here are my first ever mods.
> View attachment 14357851
> View attachment 14357855
> 
> ...


Nicely done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*

SKX007
Yobokies dial and hands
DLW insert and black chapter ring 
Fossil strap

























This is my version of the Spectre on a very apropos 007.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Forgot to post this here. Last weekend I put a stonewashed finish on my SNZG17. Here's the thread documenting the process: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/experimenting-stonewashed-finish-snzg17-5001265.html


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Knives and Lint said:


> Forgot to post this here. Last weekend I put a stonewashed finish on my SNZG17. Here's the thread documenting the process: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/experimenting-stonewashed-finish-snzg17-5001265.html
> 
> View attachment 14359357
> 
> ...


Looks really great man! Nice job. Judging by the price of full metal squares, you just put a $450 finish on that Seiko. ;-) Enjoy the watch! |>


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Watch and Style double dome in!




























Yobokies dial and hands
Case from Philippines via eBay
Nh36 movement
Watch and Style double domed blue AR sapphire

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Watch and Style double dome in!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Is that the skx013 case? and good call on that crystal, I like the slight dome.


----------



## Kattywampus (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey guys. My YouTube channel highlights some really cool Seiko Mods done by wristrawce on Instagram. My channel is called Mountain Standard Time

The link will take you to his most popular video review


----------



## anand.shah1991 (Jun 4, 2019)

Knives and Lint said:


> Forgot to post this here. Last weekend I put a stonewashed finish on my SNZG17. Here's the thread documenting the process: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/experimenting-stonewashed-finish-snzg17-5001265.html
> 
> View attachment 14359357
> 
> ...


WOWW!!! This is an awesome look


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Speaking of SNGZ13's... my new dial just came in! I'm exited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

Kanawaga style with my sea monster 
some problems with the alignment of the index 9 ...


----------



## ilzephyrli (Jul 1, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

My mod is finally coming together but I can't decide on a handset. What do y'all think?









Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Invicta grand diver

Mods

Nato
Cyclops removed
MM style handset

Fairly happy with the look just minor tweeks but a much better look imo.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



ilzephyrli said:


> My mod is finally coming together but I can't decide on a handset. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either looks nice but I'm leaning toward the ones in the lower picture. (SKX style)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

studiompd said:


> Nice! Is that the skx013 case? and good call on that crystal, I like the slight dome.


It is one of the $70 jobs on eBay from the Philippines. Crystal fits, but the bezel ratchet assembly is all plastic. We'll see how that lasts. I'm not sure AM or stick bezel will fit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

(Robokies) mm300 hands
Crystal times sapphire blue AR
DL and namoki chapter ring and bezel and insert









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Just completed my gold gilt build to complete my trifecta project:









All three feature CT700's with drilled lugs, LCBI coin edge bezels, OEM Hardlex and NH36's.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

ap614 said:


> Just completed my gold gilt build to complete my trifecta project:
> 
> View attachment 14372157
> 
> ...


I really like that Stargate dial. &#55357;&#56397; Is the president/endmill bracelet from Strapcode? What do you think of it? Thinking about getting one and not sure of all the options.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> I really like that Stargate dial. �� Is the president/endmill bracelet from Strapcode? What do you think of it? Thinking about getting one and not sure of all the options.


Agreed. The blue Stargate dial is a winner! I also acquired an SRP773 dial as an option for this build, but the Stargate won out for it's sunburst effect. The bracelet is actually an Uncle Seiko president on an aftermarket hollow/folded end link for a different solid oyster bracelet. The way the Uncle Seiko solid end link is cut, I was staring at the butt end of the bracelet link on my 6.5" wrist. I swapped on the hollow end links and had to round out the bracelet link a bit more to create proper clearance. To really take it overboard I am using a Marinemaster 300 clasp with diver extension.


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

There are so many part sites now! I have not heard of them, but will message. Thanks!

P. S. Who else am I missing?

dragonshroud
dagaz
yobokies
LCBI
lucius atelier
crystaltimes
MCWW
ajuicet
TigerConcept[/QUOTE]

DLW
OSC
namokiMODS

Just off top of my head[/QUOTE]

https://watchandstyle.net/


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*



Odierology said:


> There are so many part sites now! I have not heard of them, but will message. Thanks!
> 
> P. S. Who else am I missing?
> 
> ...


https://watchandstyle.net/[/QUOTE]

Esslinger
Murphy manufacturing 
Raffles on ebay

There are also some parts at
Long Island watch
Alpha-watch (dot com)


----------



## rlouie1960 (Oct 12, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

*I recently built a few watches, sold one and kept 2. I am using AJuicet 39mm SS cases and dials and hands from all over. This hobby has turned into an addiction!!!!!!!! some pics of mods, builds and my tool box (how do I make these pics smaller????)*


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Pepsi and Batman. Here is my 007 with a double dome sapphire crystal with blue AR with a lumed ceramic Batman bezel insert and a strapcode super jubilee and my 009 stock with a strapcode super oyster.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Another Brotherhood watch made, with homebrew tropical dial, H6 extension kit on eta2836, big ball white second hand set, rivet bracelet, casework done in the form of beveled lugs.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

This is my CT701 build. I wasn't sure what direction I was going to go with this case until I had it in my hands. Like others have said, it really has little in common with the SKX except it fits SKX chapter rings, bezels, and sapphires... I went all in for a Shogun build with an NE15 movement, SBDC029 dial, SRPB09 H/M hands, and DLW MM seconds hand. DLW chapter ring and Sub style ceramic bezel insert with an OEM SKX bezel. The crown (CT208) and sapphire (CT094) are from Crystaltimes.







I have a second CT701 build in the parts acquisition phase. Needless to say I'm impressed with this case and hope Crystaltimes does this again. I'm also trying to up my picture game and try my hand at instagram.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

dino8791 said:


> I have a second CT701 build in the parts acquisition phase. Needless to say I'm impressed with this case and hope Crystaltimes does this again. I'm also trying to up my picture game and try my hand at instagram.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the way this turned out.

I window shopped their site and a few of the cases were left. Decided to buy and they were all gone.

A note on the US site says they are 100% sure they will not make the case again. The only cases available may be in the main site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



rlouie1960 said:


> *I recently built a few watches, sold one and kept 2. I am using AJuicet 39mm SS cases and dials and hands from all over. This hobby has turned into an addiction!!!!!!!! some pics of mods, builds and my tool box (how do I make these pics smaller????)*
> View attachment 14374303


Looks great! Where did you get the white dial?


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



nvrp813 said:


> Looks great! Where did you get the white dial?


Looks like AJuiceT

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Empat (Jul 8, 2018)

Nice ones everyone. So impressed!

Here's a tiny SKX027 turned into hefty Mini Tank with a 6R15, white on black date wheel, other dial, hands, bracelet and bleached original bezel insert
















Inseparable


----------



## FarmKid (Jul 12, 2018)

This is my very first Seiko Mod! Before and After photos. The banged up bezel made this a great mod recipient.

1. Bezel and Bezel Insert was very easy. I used clear silicone adhesive to adhere the insert. Hopefully that's not a bad thing?

2. Hands removal was easy. I practiced taking hands off and putting them back on with some broken watches I already had. On first attempt the date change was way off. Second attempt was spot on midnight for the date change. The minute hand interfered with the second hand initially so I had to delicately adjust that.

3. I was worried about the chapter ring since it required crystal removal and being pressed in. I have a press and it actually went very well. Got it lined up correctly on the first attempt (probably luck!).

108USD for the Watch and 104USD for the parts.

So far, I am very pleased!

View attachment 14383685


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Good morning... Switching it up, going with the smooth bezel today... CT701 case 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StartsWithSeiko (Jul 18, 2019)

CT701 Sumo build


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Another option...? I love this case...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

So, home made tropical dial, modified ETA with H4/H6 cannon, big ball white second gold hands set, rivet bracelet, shoulderless springbars.

And cookiedough lume!


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

StartsWithSeiko said:


> CT701 Sumo build


From that angle, at first glance it looked a like a monster.

Nice build!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

StartsWithSeiko said:


> CT701 Sumo build


This is beautiful....nicely done


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Mod done a while ago with a San Martin. Custom true negative relief gold plated gilt dial, and not just custom made by a Swiss company, I hand made the date window in it, relumed it, relumed the hands, printed my own roulette (red/black) date wheel, drilled the lugs to 1.2mm fat bar spec, fitted shoulderless springbars with gapless curved end links (so not tool openings) and fitted the jubilee bracelet.


----------



## PuYang (May 12, 2017)

Finally got around to modding my SKX013. Had picked up all the parts and tools for a while now, but they sat there on my desk for a few weeks before finally sitting down and cracking the watch open.

-Kanji Daywheel
-Crystal Times Top Hat sapphire
-PADI Blue sunburst dial
-Lucius Atelier Polished Silver chapter ring
-My own designed Bezel - 12 hr bezel with 15 minute markers, Tarnished Sterling Silver (Tarnished it with the hardboiled egg method )
*Had purchased a blank caseback from Crystal Times, and was going to get my own logo engraved, but the engravers messed it up, so no new caseback for now >:|

The Tarnished Silver Bezel is dark gray in some lights, with bits of rust/red tones, and some BLUE spots in some areas too :O. I polished out the Numbers and markers, so they are cleaner silver for some contrast.


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Mod done a while ago with a San Martin. Custom true negative relief gold plated gilt dial, and not just custom made by a Swiss company, I hand made the date window in it, relumed it, relumed the hands, printed my own roulette (red/black) date wheel, drilled the lugs to 1.2mm fat bar spec, fitted shoulderless springbars with gapless curved end links (so not tool openings) and fitted the jubilee bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 14385069


Mega! Can we get some more pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

dino8791 said:


> Mega! Can we get some more pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure...










https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/brot...t-32-a-4904549-post48352259.html#post48352259

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/brot...t-32-a-4904549-post48336181.html#post48336181


----------



## dsmpampis (May 17, 2015)

Brightling007 said:


> Mod done a while ago with a San Martin. Custom true negative relief gold plated gilt dial, and not just custom made by a Swiss company, I hand made the date window in it, relumed it, relumed the hands, printed my own roulette (red/black) date wheel, drilled the lugs to 1.2mm fat bar spec, fitted shoulderless springbars with gapless curved end links (so not tool openings) and fitted the jubilee bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 14385069


Amazing! I'm going to say that it is better than a Pepsi GMT Master 2 . But I have to ask, how the GMT is working (I mean the red 24hr hand).?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmpampis (May 17, 2015)

dino8791 said:


> This is my CT701 build. I wasn't sure what direction I was going to go with this case until I had it in my hands. Like others have said, it really has little in common with the SKX except it fits SKX chapter rings, bezels, and sapphires... I went all in for a Shogun build with an NE15 movement, SBDC029 dial, SRPB09 H/M hands, and DLW MM seconds hand. DLW chapter ring and Sub style ceramic bezel insert with an OEM SKX bezel. The crown (CT208) and sapphire (CT094) are from Crystaltimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like like like! I was about to buy the same case but I was a bit skeptical and I waited for the CT702, but after I saw your pics I'm gonna pull the trigger (if it is still available).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

dsmpampis said:


> Amazing! I'm going to say that it is better than a Pepsi GMT Master 2 . But I have to ask, how the GMT is working (I mean the red 24hr hand).?


WOW ok thanks!









The movement is a modded 2836-2, with a GMT complication added. The gear uses a springloaded 24 position snap-in inner gear, so the hand makes full hour steps when adjusted, making it super easy to set to another time zone.


----------



## Die_Superarmbanduhr (Apr 15, 2019)

Snk mod









Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Dial: Seiko SKZ323 White Stargate 7S36-04P0 (7S3606L4XS19)
Hour Hand: Seiko Mohawk SRP585 (1FH095FABEJ)
Minute Hand: Seiko Mohawk SRP585 (2FX120FABEJ)
Second Hand: Seiko Sumo SBDC031 (3BX125FGBSS)
Chapter Ring: CrystalTimes CT229A, white/silver
Bezel: CrystalTimes CT203 polished coin edge
Bezel Insert: CrystalTimes CT623 Stainless Steel
Sapphire: CrystalTimes CT096 Top Hat No AR


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Now it's finished...


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Top Hat sapphire on a Turtle.

Thanks.


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

First mod I did myself. A simple guts swap from padi turtle to 009. Next I'll try my hand with sapphire crystal and new insert.


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

So a little story: i put a blue steel second hand on this watch and couldn't really see it. So i got the blue painted one you see now. I pulled off the old hand and it broke. The tube was stuck inside the cannon pinion. So after watching a tear down video of this movement i decided to try to take it apart myself. I took down to where i needed and used my hand extractor to pull off the cannon pinion and then take the broken off second hand with ease. Just goes to show that with no experience you can still learn to do stuff with the help of YouTube. Lol 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

SKX007 Coin Edge Bezel, Plongeur Hands, Ocean Bezel Insert, Crafter Blue Strap.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

New build with Turtle/SKX CT702 case from Crystaltimes...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

I have also completed a CT702 build using SKX007/173 parts and an NH36 movement!









More photos here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/dedi...700-build-thread-4958121-10.html#post49639985


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Incoming from Crystaltimes. Pulled the trigger on one of these earlier today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sweet

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

MrThompsonr said:


> Income from Crystaltimes. Pulled the trigger on one of these earlier today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That finish looks awesome.


----------



## olavii (Dec 4, 2016)

Turtle meets young 62mas


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Previous mod swapped into a slightly larger case with 20mm lugs. New strap options make it feel like a new watch.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

PuYang said:


> Finally got around to modding my SKX013. Had picked up all the parts and tools for a while now, but they sat there on my desk for a few weeks before finally sitting down and cracking the watch open.
> 
> -Kanji Daywheel
> -Crystal Times Top Hat sapphire
> ...


How'd you get that bezel insert done? I'm really curious!



Die_Superarmbanduhr said:


> Snk mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Single dome glass?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olavii (Dec 4, 2016)

Stealth bumblebee


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Would a SRP581 dial (i think its called a monster?) be able to be a drop in replacement for the SKX007? Thinking of using this dial for my next SKX mod...


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

This is an SKX779 Monster dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

OHL said:


> Would a SRP581 dial (i think its called a monster?) be able to be a drop in replacement for the SKX007? Thinking of using this dial for my next SKX mod...


I think you end up with some visible holes in the dial unless you can retain the stock monster chapter ring?


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



magpie215 said:


> I think you end up with some visible holes in the dial unless you can retain the stock monster chapter ring?


The hole are visible but ever so slightly. 
Zoomed in for reference.

I can really tell while wearing it.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

New Strapcode bracelet for the CT Turtle came in the mail today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MrThompsonr said:


> New Strapcode bracelet for the CT Turtle came in the mail today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great mod. Superb red/blue colour balance. Top job  the strap suits it too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Shropshire_Tom said:


> Great mod. Superb red/blue colour balance. Top job  the strap suits it too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Today's project... Black SKX to Black Sub dial, case and hand swap...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

Gen MM300 hands 
Harold's lumed ceramic bezel
Mod done by Mr Too at The Bencoolen, Singapore


gif upload


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Fixed the misaligned cyclops problem with a high domed acrylic crystal. Also swapped out the glossy bezel insert for a matte black Yacht Master insert.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Received new parts to play more....









Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

A Bliger 42mm GMT watch, just for the fun I painted the indices and hands matt black a while ago with enamel paint, relumed the indices in dark blue, hands in white, and a little whiff of C3 in the bezel, modified the bezel action to bi-direction in 24 positions, made the leather strap myself....


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> A Bliger 42mm GMT watch, just for the fun I painted the indices and hands matt black a while ago with enamel paint, relumed the indices in dark blue, hands in white, and a little whiff of C3 in the bezel, modified the bezel action to bi-direction in 24 positions, made the leather strap myself...


Great mod! Looks super clean, notice on the other thread as well. Did you print your own dry transfer decals?


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

View attachment 14408705

Simple mod, wasn't sure that sawtooth sec hand would fit but I'm glad i tried!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Brightling007 said:


> A Bliger 42mm GMT watch, just for the fun I painted the indices and hands matt black a while ago with enamel paint, relumed the indices in dark blue, hands in white, and a little whiff of C3 in the bezel, modified the bezel action to bi-direction in 24 positions, made the leather strap myself....
> View attachment 14408353
> View attachment 14408355


Love it! Well done brother

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Jetrider (Apr 26, 2010)

Mods by the Shadowwatchmaker....
Patina dial & hands
5.8mm top hat crystal
Coin edge bezel
Sapphire insert
Thunderbolt seconds hand


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

DLW parts...









Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byscott (Jul 3, 2019)

Seems like I can't leave well enough alone ...


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get that dial? I really like it.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Weetabix said:


> Where did you get that dial? I really like it.


-Yobokies dial and hands
-Dr. Seikostan chapter ring, bezel, and flat sapphire 
-Strapcode Super Jubilee bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



ChiefJr said:


> The hole are visible but ever so slightly.
> Zoomed in for reference.
> 
> I can really tell while wearing it.


But if you use the stick chapter ring, you end up with a gap around the outside, since the skx007 ring is wider, iirc.

You can drop a monster dial with chapter ring right in an skx013, but the bezel does hang over the CR slightly.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StartsWithSeiko (Jul 18, 2019)

Crystaltimes CT701 & SBDC031 Sumo Build

CT 3:00 case, coin edge bezel, PO bezel insert, low profile double dome sapphire w/ blue AR, signed crown

Seiko 007 chapter ring, Sumo dial, hands and 6r15 movement

Uncle Seiko BoR bracelet and some leather straps














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

StartsWithSeiko said:


> Crystaltimes CT701 & SBDC031 Sumo Build
> 
> CT 3:00 case, coin edge bezel, PO bezel insert, low profile double dome sapphire w/ blue AR, signed crown
> 
> ...


Fantastic build!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SRP 775 ("gold") / OSC coin bezel + "Ghost" insert / Yobo hands (mixed) / Old old old Dagaz dial


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

My super subtle SKX "purist" mod... new movement, day wheel, and signed crown. Everything I love about the SKX and a little bit more...


----------



## James Kiriakis (May 22, 2019)

*First mod attempt*

Beater SKX007 s/n 030315 movement failed. Sent to factory New Jersey service center, two months later it arrived back and worked for one day. Leading to modification odyssey, with a non-functioning new hacking movement finally resolved with a higher end NE15c.
Namoki brushed chapter ring and bezel
DLW ceramic insert
CT flat sapphire crystal no coating
Factory SARB Seiko crown and Super Oyster bracelet
007j hands
Yabokies Tuna dial
Brushed the old case with Scotchbrite.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

"The Eagle has landed..." I got the new Blue Turtle case from Crystaltimes today... And done...









Perhaps a blue NATO...?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

That dang "Ghost" insert is just one flaming hell to photograph. ARRRRGH!!

OK, so "juan mo" time. :-!
Shot these standing upside down, in the buff, plus whatever else it took to get the lighting right.
Also changed the strap to mesh.

BTW, I might as well add this: Dial feet are usually useless. In my experience 90% of the time. Why?
It's not just their inaccurate positions: the rotational misalignment is compounded by the inaccuracy in the centering when they print the dial.
So this means, you have to move the dial down or up ("north" or "south") or even at 45 degrees ("northwest", "northeast" etc.) to get all the markers lined up correctly. Or, as much as it is possible within the inaccuracies inherent to the dial and the chapter ring.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

I posted a WTB already but any help or direction on getting a yellow Seiko SKXA035 dial would be very appreciated.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

New old Vintage.









































Cheers Andi


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

sanik said:


>


Clean and simple. Is that the OEM bezel? It has an interesting cut to it and I kind of like it.


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

That shaving you had done is what really makes these bezels and your mods!!! Fantastic job. I was hoping that these were available somewhere when I came across these pics earlier today disconnected from this accompanying info. These are so freakin' hot.


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

sanik said:


>


I'll second a question already asked......what bezel is that? Really digging the look of that one. I had thought about going with the Big Grip from CT, but think I like the styling of this one better. Nice job.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Wore this one for few days in cape cod....









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## dustytriumph (Aug 24, 2015)

These custom shaved OSC bezels are amazing and perfect. Beautiful mods. The side view blows me away.


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)

[QUOTE = ap614; 49689957] Czysty i prosty. Czy to jest ramka OEM? Ma ciekawe cięcie i podoba mi się to. [/ QUOTE]

Yes, its OEM bezel.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Back to the Seiko/ Sub mod for Seiko Saturday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

A couple of builds based on CT cases:


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Evening swap... New strap for the Crystaltimes cased(CT-701) FFF...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

my latest mod.
Base watch SKX007
Mod parts: SRPD45K1 dial, yobokies GS style hour and minute hand. DLW yellow second hand ,silver chapter ring, s/s insert and dome sapphire. MURPHY coin edge bezel.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

my latest mod.
Base watch SKX007
Mod parts: SRPD45K1 dial, yobokies GS style hour and minute hand. DLW yellow second hand ,silver chapter ring, s/s insert and dome sapphire. MURPHY coin edge bezel.
View attachment 14419251

View attachment 14419253

View attachment 14419255


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

ccmjd said:


> A couple of builds based on CT cases:
> View attachment 14418031
> View attachment 14418033
> View attachment 14418035
> ...


Amazing mods... What dial is that blue one

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

jagv428 said:


> Amazing mods... What dial is that blue one
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks... It's a prototype of a dial that CrystalTimes will be featuring soon.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

777, black...
Ajuicet Grey Sunburst dial + Vintage eBay Pilot hands; Coin bezel + a 12 hour insert

The dang 'Zimbe' wouldn't come to me, so I went to it. Sigh.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 14420677


This is the best your rock has ever looked.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> This is the best your rock has ever looked.


Thanks for that. :-!
I've been trying to get more of its 'lunarity' to shine through.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Thanks for that. :-!
> I've been trying to get more of its 'lunarity' to shine through.


Seriously nice color/style going on with this one.

The Zimbe is cool, but yours has it's own Scandanavian flavor.

I feel like Tisha Johnson (Head of Volvo Interior Design) is proud of you:


----------



## byscott (Jul 3, 2019)

I posted this in the Crystaltimes thread ... thought I'd might as well put it here also. Recent build using a CT702 turtle case and some other odds and ends:


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> 777, black...
> Ajuicet Grey Sunburst dial + Vintage eBay Pilot hands; Coin bezel + a 12 hour insert
> 
> The dang 'Zimbe' wouldn't come to me, so I went to it. Sigh.
> ...


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Purple sapphire & silver seconds


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

The new dial came in the mail today to finish this project...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MrThompsonr said:


> The new dial came in the mail today to finish this project...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great.... Is that a yellow yatchmaster bezel??!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Changed my invicta bezel... again. I think i have a problem. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Ok, this time I'm really finished. I don't know if its a Toxa or a Durtle, tho.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



jagv428 said:


> Looks great.... Is that a yellow yatchmaster bezel??!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yellow/ Gold...?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

"Strap monster..?"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## AR115-35 (Feb 27, 2017)

SKX007, dial and hands from yobokies, bezel from Dr. Seikostain.









Gesendet von meinem Redmi 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Re-did coupla old Monsters, and a Stargate 1st Gen.
Gonna give em Japanese manga names.

Here goes:

"Deserutomon" (desert monster) - cerakoted, with numbers and markers repainted... Ellipsis dial from a member, and gold hands from another model (SSA).... tied with a sassy seat belt with just the right color to add to the funk.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Next one up is: I'm calling this the HAUNEBU-MON, after those legendary German craft supposedly built and flown to the Antarctic.

FLAT blasted bezel, with white numbers and markers.
LOW blasted case.
SOXA silver dial + generic Plongeur hands


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

And ... the STARGATE, Gen 1, with FULLER 6 Dial, and vintage stick hands from Jake


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> And ... the STARGATE, Gen 1, with FULLER 6 Dial, and vintage stick hands from Jake
> 
> View attachment 14428555
> View attachment 14428557


You are awesome! Great designes

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> And ... the STARGATE, Gen 1, with FULLER 6 Dial, and vintage stick hands from Jake
> 
> View attachment 14428555
> View attachment 14428557


Looks great... Feels like a design of it own...

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Crystaltimes 702 skx to turtle converter! Migrated my orange soxa to it! 
Ct tophat
Ct brushed chapter ring
Nh36
Ct S crown/stem
Stepped insert
Further modified bezel to a more doxa look
My home made/put togther vintge doxa style expandro BOR
All new seals, tested to 7 bar with my home made pressure chamber.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

schtozo said:


>


Beautiful! Love that bezel!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



the_watchier said:


> You are awesome! Great designes





jagv428 said:


> Looks great... Feels like a design of it own...


TY for the kind words. Glad you like them. 
I try my best with what I can with my small talent.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

SKX STO mod. 009 chapter ring, Dagaz MM hands, unkown blue bezel insert reused from a purchased modded SKX. STO dial and 4r36 movement with Duarte nh36/4r36







crown and stem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

This evening's project...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MrThompsonr said:


> This evening's project...


is this a one-off Dial?


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



timetellinnoob said:


> is this a one-off Dial?


A gift from a watch buddy. And he bought it from another guy... I didn't ask about the original source.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MrThompsonr said:


> A gift from a watch buddy. And he bought it from another guy... I didn't ask about the original source.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think some one else had a similar MM style dial in bright blue.... Said it was a crystal times prototype

Hoping this is also the same in a different colorway

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

my little mod in comparing to those of yours

























View attachment 14431979


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Dble post


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

6309-7290 Classic White


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



jagv428 said:


> I think some one else had a similar MM style dial in bright blue.... Said it was a crystal times prototype
> 
> Hoping this is also the same in a different colorway
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Very possible...?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

The SKX013 Mod today... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

CT700 case with smooth bezel, Top Hat crystal on a Strapcode Oyster bracelet...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

I have a crush.... an orange crush:


























And yes, the CT prototypes come in three colorways: blue, orange and yellow, spectacular sunburst dials.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> A Bliger 42mm GMT watch, just for the fun I painted the indices and hands matt black a while ago with enamel paint, relumed the indices in dark blue, hands in white, and a little whiff of C3 in the bezel, modified the bezel action to bi-direction in 24 positions, made the leather strap myself....
> View attachment 14408353
> View attachment 14408355


Omg I wish I could get my hands on one of those white dials!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

how is CT able to sell Seiko logo dials like that? i can see them selling the whole thing completely the same, except up to the point of the logo. i just assumed something like that was protected, otherwise why not sell complete watches and call them Seikos?

(pardon if this has been asked, i can seek it out if you point me toward the right thread)


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> how is CT able to sell Seiko logo dials like that? i can see them selling the whole thing completely the same, except up to the point of the logo. i just assumed something like that was protected, otherwise why not sell complete watches and call them Seikos?
> 
> (pardon if this has been asked, i can seek it out if you point me toward the right thread)


These were prototypes, in very limited quantities, I'm told that the actual production dials will not have the Seiko logo.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

ccmjd said:


> These were prototypes, in very limited quantities, I'm told that the actual production dials will not have the Seiko logo.


ah ok, that's interesting. cool for the people who get those!


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Good morning.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

What do y'all think of the red hands in here? I'm wondering if there's too much red.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Evening swap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Waiting for custom bezel. Any suggestions for the bezel insert?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I've wanted a full-blown SOXA (= DOXA homage) with all the trimmings ever since I first saw one. 
But... it turned out, the proper "DOXA" hands did not look good - they seemed too small/ short. 
The proportion, in relation to the rest of the watch, did not please me.
The shape of the case had something to do with it too.

And the orange markings on the bezel insert are not as "orange-y" as they might appear in photos, and of entirely different tinge anyway. So this means, the orange minute hand I was gonna use was too "bright," and not chromatically synch'd with the insert markings.

Thus, this is what resulted: something more "minimalist," so no element has to compete with another. 
Dagaz Stiletto hands, OSC "DOXA" bezel, Yobo insert + dial.
She sho' is photogenic. :-!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

A couple of projects, one was completed some months ago the other one only today. Both SRP637 one with Shogun hands and the other with orange Baby Tuna dial and Rob's Tuna hands:


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Another project done one year ago but never posted, SRP777 with dome sapphire, lumed ceramic bezel, STO dial, 6r15 movement and SUMO hands:


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

"Vintage" Seiko/ Sub build...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

A Seiko parts mix...


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I've wanted a full-blown SOXA (= DOXA homage) with all the trimmings ever since I first saw one.
> But... it turned out, the proper "DOXA" hands did not look good - they seemed too small/ short.
> The proportion, in relation to the rest of the watch, did not please me.
> The shape of the case had something to do with it too.
> ...


Nice! If you need the contact of who modified my bezels to a more real doxa bezel look, let me know... cheers and happy modding!!


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

anyone knows where I can get "Monster style" bezel insert for the SKX? i.e. with the big bold numbers and markings
everyone everywhere is selling sub style ones


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

My interpretation of an SKX "MilSub". SRP hour hand and SBDC027 minute/seconds hand. LCBI lumed chapter ring and Crystaltimes stock dimensions sapphire.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Ceramic bezel + sapphire domed crystal









Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*

Really hate to ask in a thread dedicated to showing off mods, but......

I am in the process of gathering mod parts for my SKX175. I purchased it with the stock dial and hands already having the "patina" treatment. I am not a fan of the way they turned out, so I'm on the lookout for a stock SKX dial (17x or 00x). If anyone has one they would consider selling, hit me up.

Parts I've ordered/have so far:
Uncle Seiko President bracelet
Namokis knurled bezel

Parts I plan to order:
DLW ceramic bezel
DLW hands (undecided)
DD sapphire


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

OHL said:


> anyone knows where I can get "Monster style" bezel insert for the SKX? i.e. with the big bold numbers and markings
> everyone everywhere is selling sub style ones


Dagaz has some with bigger numbers. I'm thinking of letting an skx mod go with one of his super dome kits. PM me if interested.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

crystaltime CT702 conversion case


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

"Dragula" ala Rob Zombie song














Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

I love the Super Engineer, but it's heavy. Time to switch straps.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MrThompsonr said:


> "Vintage" Seiko/ Sub build...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What case did you use for that project? Looks really nice!

My Instagram #russianseikoskx


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



prostoLeha said:


> What case did you use for that project? Looks really nice!
> 
> My Instagram #russianseikoskx


I found these on eBay...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I love my last mod


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Going with this one today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Finally found time to finish my 2nd mod over the weekend.
















Also redid my first mod slightly, put a M1/MM300 style bezel on instead of the regular coin edge bezel.


----------



## TheMonster17 (Sep 3, 2019)

OT: i'm sorry, but how can i reach a moderator, i'm trying to open new threads in Seiko section, but they are not published. Sorry for being OT, but really don't know what to do.


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Got a new case from Crystal times and couldn't resist trying it out (even though the rest of the parts for this mod are a couple weeks out)









So the parts box ct701... I don't hate it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

nikbrown said:


> Got a new case from Crystal times and couldn't resist trying it out (even though the rest of the parts for this mod are a couple weeks out)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, they are very nice... Here's mine









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

New bezel insert came in for this one today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## littlequill (Jul 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadbailey59 (Feb 12, 2016)

This is my SKX013-based Seiko Explorer. I think it's done... for now. 

* Case and movement: SKX013 with the tried-and-true 7s26.
* Dial: Seiko SARB061 OEM dial from eBay. This is the all black one; the SARB059 dial is more popular in mods because of its deep green color.
* Hour and minute hands: MM300 recreation from Monsterwatches. Highly recommended.
* Second hand: SKX007 second hand.
* Chapter ring: Brushed silver from Lucius Atelier.
* Crystal: 28mm x 3mm generic mineral from Esslinger (I couldn't find a sapphire that thick).
* Bezel: Brushed pilot bezel from Lucius Atelier.
* Bracelet: End links from a Strapcode Super Oyster, fitted on to a lighter generic oyster bracelet that tapers to 16mm at the clasp.
* Finishing: I brushed the sides of the case and added a bit of extra polish to the bevels running down the top sides of the case.

I love the SKX013 size, but there are a lot of challenges for building a good mod with the watch. I had to file the inner diameter of the chapter ring a bit to get it to fit over the applied indices on the dial. The fact that the 013 can use standard dials can be a bit misleading, because the OEM chapter ring intrudes more on the dial than on an SKX007. It looks like Lucius Atelier has started offering thinner chapter rings that may help with this; the one I used was older, so I had to file it down myself.

There's also the issue of the crystal and bezels. I hate the beveled OEM crystal, because it makes the dial harder to read (which is even worse when you're using a mod dial with markers closer to the edges). But the bevel hides a terrible secret. The crystal's diameter is 28mm, but the OEM bezel has an inner diameter of 27.5mm. So if you want to have a crystal without a bevel that sits flush with the bezel, you'd need a bezel insert that doesn't exist.

I got a steel 12-hour bezel insert from Yobokies and went at it with a file and a dremel. I was able to remove just enough material from the inside edge of the insert to widen it from 27.5mm to 28mm. I got it to work, but it looked kind of dumb, because the numbers were obviously off-center in the bezel now. I'll try to take a picture when I get home.

The silly thing is that the bezels themselves-both the OEM one and a coin edge I got from Yobokies I think-have inner diameters of like 29mm. So I'm hoping someone will decide to make some inserts that fit the standard 013 bezels, but have inner diameters of 28mm to clear a non-beveled crystal.

The good news is that Lucius Atelier's pilot bezel is (1) very, very attractive, and (2) has an inner diameter of 28mm, so it fit perfectly.


----------



## archaeopteryx88 (Aug 26, 2019)

Shrodinkee said:


> Finally found time to finish my 2nd mod over the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 14445639
> 
> ...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't know how I feel about the mm300 DLW hands, I just got it on a trade with the OE hands included. I'm looking for a watchmaker in Orlando Fla to give me a quote, if anybody can direct me to one it would be greatly appreciated. In the mean time here's mine!

Be well,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Stigman said:


> Shrodinkee said:
> 
> 
> > Finally found time to finish my 2nd mod over the weekend.
> ...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Weisoseis said:


> I don't know how I feel about the mm300 DLW hands, I just got it on a trade with the OE hands included. I'm looking for a watchmaker in Orlando Fla to give me a quote, if anybody can direct me to one it would be greatly appreciated. In the mean time here's mine!
> 
> Be well,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Definitely too short in my opinion. Hard to beat the original ones although if they were available you could try the ones from the White Seiko FFF SNZH...


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

chadbailey59 said:


> I love the SKX013 size, but there are a lot of challenges for building a good mod with the watch.


Your absolutely right and I love this watch also -maybe everybody with a small wrist.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

More red


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Crystaltimes CT701 case, CT094 sapphire, Namokis DSSD ceramic bezel insert, NH15 movement, SPB071 "PADI" dial, SBDC053 hands







@moddertime

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*










@moddertime


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Very nice watch man. I need this CT case and I like the PADI MAS dial

My See Urchin


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

SNZG pilot mod...


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

SKX type II mod...

I'd love to find an old style Dagaz 12 hour insert for this. If anyone has one, please let me know.


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

HomebrewMTB said:


> SNZG pilot mod...
> View attachment 14453623
> 
> View attachment 14453611


Very nice. I'd like to do a SNZG pilot mod at some point. Mind sharing the dial/hands source?

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

The perfect SKX007J...


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

4fit said:


> HomebrewMTB said:
> 
> 
> > SNZG pilot mod...
> ...


Dial is SRP025 from eBay (lucky find), Yobokies 656 hands bought from ajuicet also on eBay, and domed sapphire from Crystaltimes. I was actually trying to sell it but no interest so I might some other hands or a different host like SNZF. I'd actually like to try something smaller and was considering the Sinn 565A.


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

Weisoseis said:


> I don't know how I feel about the mm300 DLW hands, I just got it on a trade with the OE hands included. I'm looking for a watchmaker in Orlando Fla to give me a quote, if anybody can direct me to one it would be greatly appreciated. In the mean time here's mine!
> 
> Be well,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro












Hands transplant done, Waterford Jewelers in Orlando had it done in 30min!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## archaeopteryx88 (Aug 26, 2019)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



dino8791 said:


> @moddertime


It looks absolutely stunning. Where can I get dials?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

marcellolipi said:


> More red
> View attachment 14453471
> 
> View attachment 14453477


What case is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Stigman said:


> It looks absolutely stunning. Where can I get dials?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try watchmaterial.com or eBay watchpartsplaza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

ChiefJr said:


> What case is this?


Seiko SRP017 black coated with new tube for screw down crown.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

marcellolipi said:


> ChiefJr said:
> 
> 
> > What case is this?
> ...


That is a nice case! And the screw down mod makes takes it to the next level. It would make a great base for a pilot or field mod.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks Man for your kind words. The result should be a Non bezel Diver. Because the dial indicates 200m - a push/pull crown would be jokey. A Pilot/Field will coming soon


----------



## kylegarland (Apr 29, 2014)

Quick/dirty pic of my stargate that I've been messing with again after a few years. New PO style insert.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Blue watch Monday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

HomebrewMTB said:


> That is a nice case! And the screw down mod makes takes it to the next level. It would make a great base for a pilot or field mod.


I think so too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StartsWithSeiko (Jul 18, 2019)

Sea Urchin "Green Fields" mod


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

ChiefJr said:


> HomebrewMTB said:
> 
> 
> > That is a nice case! And the screw down mod makes takes it to the next level. It would make a great base for a pilot or field mod.
> ...


I usually have several watch projects at the same time. At that time I decided to rebuild this case as a pilot mod.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Couldn't be happier


----------



## byscott (Jul 3, 2019)

Recent build ... details in the Crystaltimes thread.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## chadbailey59 (Feb 12, 2016)

Has anyone figured out what (if any) mod parts are compatible between the SKX007 parts and the new Seiko 5 Sports watches? I know crowns and stems will be an issue, because the 007 uses the 7S26 and has a screw-down crown, and the SRPDXXs use the 4R36 and non-screw-down crown. But what about dials, chapter rings, bezels, inserts, and crystals?


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

My (ahem) Mod Squad...or.. Dirty Dozen?


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

ccmjd, how the heck do you pick one to wear, i would be sat there for hours..........Stunning dozen, love them all.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

ven said:


> ccmjd, how the heck do you pick one to wear, i would be sat there for hours..........Stunning dozen, love them all.


Thanks. Yes...It's a vicious circle, I mod more watches because I "need more time", but then... I need even more time because I have to choose one!


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

ccmjd said:


> My (ahem) Mod Squad...or.. Dirty Dozen?
> View attachment 14463759


Like those CT701 builds. You've been busy. You bought 2% of the entire production!


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

3-1-1 said:


> Like those CT701 builds. You've been busy. You bought 2% of the entire production!


Thanks. Yes, I put my annual bonus from work to good use...for once!


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

MrThompsonr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This is great! Do you mind telling us how was the texture achieved?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



LogisticsCzar said:


> This is great! Do you mind telling us how was the texture achieved?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Sure, after I get the indices/ dial look I want the final touch is a coat or two of Satin Clear Coat paint...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MrThompsonr said:


> Sure, after I get the indices/ dial look I want the final touch is a coat or two of Satin Clear Coat paint...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I figured but it turned out so well I also figured I'd ask in case I figured wrong. Nice work 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



LogisticsCzar said:


> That's what I figured but it turned out so well I also figured I'd ask in case I figured wrong. Nice work
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


My pleasure... maybe a different strap to finish it off...!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## littlequill (Jul 8, 2015)

DLW new voyager dial and MM hands









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Scout (Jul 25, 2017)

SRPC11 Recraft with a One-Second-Closer "Hellfire" second hand care of NEWW. On Uncle Seiko BOR.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

My stock 009 with strapcode super oyster
My 007 with
Super jubilee - strapcode
Deep sea submariner style bezel - DLW
Batman GMT bezel insert - EBay
Double dome sapphire crystal with blue AR - crystal times


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Two tone tonight...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

SPB053 with MM300 hands, Yobokies lumed bezel

Lume king!


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

SPB053 with MM300 hands.

Lume king!


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Black & Orange SKX007 Mod today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MiteyF (Jul 1, 2018)

I got a few Cerakote samples a few months ago with the intention of coating my orange SKX, but decided not to... I may have just changed my mind!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

MrThompsonr said:


> Two tone tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What movement did you use? Also is this an eta 2836 case?

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



dan_bsht said:


> What movement did you use? Also is this an eta 2836 case?
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


A Seiko NH35/36 fits like a glove in this case...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



ccmjd said:


> My (ahem) Mod Squad...or.. Dirty Dozen?
> View attachment 14463759


Wow! Wonderful collection.

If you ever get tired of the white dial with Pepsi insert one, get me in touch. I would be pleased to get it rid of you.

Do you mind tell us where this dial comes from?


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



begud said:


> Wow! Wonderful collection.
> 
> If you ever get tired of the white dial with Pepsi insert one, get me in touch. I would be pleased to get it rid of you.
> 
> Do you mind tell us where this dial comes from?


Thanks. If I decide to part with it, I'll give you first refusal.

That dial is a re-worked Ajuicet dial. I re-lumed the indices with BGW9, and added the Seiko logo which I salvaged from a scrapped dial.


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MrThompsonr said:


> A Seiko NH35/36 fits like a glove in this case...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that case accept the standard SKX bezels?

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

marcellolipi said:


> I usually have several watch projects at the same time. At that time I decided to rebuild this case as a pilot mod.
> 
> View attachment 14461043
> 
> View attachment 14461045


Oh my! What case is this please?


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MrThompsonr said:


> A Seiko NH35/36 fits like a glove in this case...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## byscott (Jul 3, 2019)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MrThompsonr said:


> A Seiko NH35/36 fits like a glove in this case...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Which movement spacer/dial ring did you use?


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Patriotick-tock


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*

Polar explorer homage mod finished....
Always wanted a Polar explorer... but would have to sell both my Black Bay and my Aqua Terra to have the funds available in the watch budget.... so the closest I could make...
Ct701 case from Crystal Times
Chapter ring from fleabay
Most of the rest of the parts came from DLW










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## byscott (Jul 3, 2019)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

So, about a gazillion years ago -- give or take -- I ran across a badly neglected SKX007. The crystal was broken, gaskets were missing, the movement was toast ... you get the idea. And the case looked like someone had used it for a hockey puck. I polished it within an inch of its life, figuring that at some point I'd restore the brushed finish on the top. But I never did; instead, I cleaned it up, replaced all the gaskets, and stuck a NH35 in it. Eventually I added an early Crystaltimes crystal, polished chapter ring, and California dial. Then I decided that I wasn't happy with how it looked, stuck it on a shelf and forgot about it.

Fast forward to a couple weeks ago. I found that watch sitting on a shelf and thought, "I have a lot of parts lying around ... I ought to be able to do something with this." So I hauled it downstairs to my basement watch bench and proceeded to pop the bezel off, intending to press out the crystal.

Which is where things got interesting. I don't know how I installed that crystal all those years ago, but that sucker is in there for life. Seriously. I was leaning my not-inconsiderable bulk on the arm of my favorite press, and that crystal didn't budge. So then I thought, "I have a lot of parts lying around ... I ought to be able to do something with this that involves working around an early Crystaltimes crystal and a polished chapter ring."

Around that time I had picked up a silver Dagaz heliox-style sunburst dial off eBay. Fortunately it has its own minute track, so it would work with the polished chapter. I thought it might look good with a set of Sea Urchin hands, which are IMO another of Seiko's little treasures. I figured I'd do a mostly-polished watch with maybe a little contrast from the bezel insert -- more on that later (he said, ominously).

Out of the parts bin I found a polished bezel from One Second Closer that has a pattern of small nubs. I also had a polished "S" signed crown (Watch&Style, I think), and a CT steel insert. So I pulled the old hands and dial off the NH35, slapped the new stuff on it, and dropped it into the case. I then went to test-fit the bezel insert ...

... and was monumentally unimpressed. Maybe it was too monochromatic, but it just didn't do anything for the watch. So I looked at it a bit more and realized that what I like best about the dial and hands is the interplay of silver and black ... the outline of the hour markers against dial face and the black tips of the hands against the silver dial. So the obvious color choice for the insert was silver lettering on a black background. I tried a few and decided that the runaway best choice was a Planet-Ocean style insert.

Here's the final (for now) result. I'm undecided about the shark mesh bracelet, though it does fit with the whole polished-case thing. The case really doesn't look too bad, though there's still a scruffy area on the upper right-hand lug, right near the bezel. All in all, though, I think it's not too bad for a watch that basically came off the scrap heap.


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Skx mod









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Forgot the lumed bezel shot...









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



byscott said:


> Which movement spacer/dial ring did you use?


You don't need one. The gray plastic movement holder works fine in the case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## byscott (Jul 3, 2019)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MrThompsonr said:


> You don't need one. The gray plastic movement holder works fine in the case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. I probably have more 2824/2836 stuff than Seiko stuff, so I'm sure I have one of those cases around someplace. As I remember, they're actually pretty nice to work with because there about a zillion different options for bezel inserts. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

New Milsub hands came in for this one today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JayGK927 (Aug 21, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

After looking at all the wonderful mods I decided to try my own. Turns out, with some help from Dagaz and about 45 minutes, a Soxa is in the works...Need to add a chapter ring and a new bezel - the original watch is an SKX013 so parts aren't as plentiful as the 007s but still have a lot of options. I am honestly kind of amazed at how easy it is to replace the dial and hands. When I opened it up, I fully expected to never get it back together again


----------



## JayGK927 (Aug 21, 2014)

That is an awesome looking dial! Love it!!


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

This mod is really outstanding, incredible, i love it.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Jtragic said:


> Oh my! What case is this please?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

SKX007 base modded to SBDX001 homage. Crown guards removed, drilled lugs, changed polishing and brushing patches. Chromalight lume, home made stainless steel dial, showing gilt style details in negative relief. A Heuer aftermarket bracelet to best emulate the Marinemaster look, drild to accommodate fat shoulderless springbars, it's got a killer clasp by the way! The end links were heavily modified and ultimately brazed with a piece of an aftermarket Rolex curved end link, to ensure the would not turn on the case. CT coin bezel, some insert I don't remember where it came from, but also changed pip lume color. A 6000 series brass low profile chapter ring, DrSeikostain double dome AR coated sapphire, NH35 movement. What's not to like?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> . Chromalight lume, home made stainless steel dial, showing gilt style details in negative relief.
> View attachment 14478895


absolutely awesome!


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> . Chromalight lume, home made stainless steel dial, showing gilt style details in negative relief.
> View attachment 14478895


double awesome


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Triple awesome


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

Just one of my latest builds


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Brightling007 said:


> Triple awesome
> View attachment 14481247
> View attachment 14481249


Great!
The dial is printed or engraved ?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



runSeiko said:


> Great!
> The dial is printed or engraved ?


It is a printed dial.


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

The result from this morning.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Brightling007 said:


> SKX007 base modded to SBDX001 homage. Crown guards removed, drilled lugs, changed polishing and brushing patches. Chromalight lume, home made stainless steel dial, showing gilt style details in negative relief. A Heuer aftermarket bracelet to best emulate the Marinemaster look, drild to accommodate fat shoulderless springbars, it's got a killer clasp by the way! The end links were heavily modified and ultimately brazed with a piece of an aftermarket Rolex curved end link, to ensure the would not turn on the case. CT coin bezel, some insert I don't remember where it came from, but also changed pip lume color. A 6000 series brass low profile chapter ring, DrSeikostain double dome AR coated sapphire, NH35 movement. What's not to like?
> 
> View attachment 14478889
> View attachment 14478891
> ...


WINNER! [/thread] Seriously nice piece!


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

Another one


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

ALPHA 56 said:


> The result from this morning.
> 
> View attachment 14483371
> 
> ...


Writs wearing perfection!

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

this it's gonna be (hopefully, since it's my first try) something nh36 based with orange seiko style dial, brushed insert and s-lumed crown


----------



## Etchels (Aug 12, 2019)

MrThompsonr said:


> Two tone tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that patine on the indices, how'd you manage it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Etchels said:


> Love that patine on the indices, how'd you manage it if you don't mind me asking?


I found that one as is on eBay. I have since swapped it out for one custom painted and added sword hands to match...









The new/ current dial/ hands.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Thanks! Ok one more....


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

and another one


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Need to build a new Bakelite insert for this one...









Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Still need to swap out the Hardlex for sapphire...









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

MrThompsonr said:


> I found that one as is on eBay. I have since swapped it out for one custom painted and added sword hands to match...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks gorgeous, really love the colour combo and that great strap.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

hizzey said:


> and another one


Love the hands!!


----------



## puckerth (Jul 16, 2015)

Just bought parts for my first mod. A little nervous and a lot excited.


----------



## usa-60 (Nov 11, 2018)

puckerth said:


> Just bought parts for my first mod. A little nervous and a lot excited.


Wish you success!


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

My take on an skx ninja mod


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Solar tuna with yobokies shroud and mesh bracelet......









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTackymeter (Aug 12, 2019)

Katakuri17 said:


> View attachment 14489151
> 
> 
> My take on an skx ninja mod


Very slick. May I ask where you got the hands?


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

aand another one&#8230;


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

MrTackymeter said:


> Very slick. May I ask where you got the hands?


Thanks man! I bought them on ebay, search for Aviator military sinn style hands. If you want, PM me and I can send you the link.


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Base watch SKX007
hands, dial, chapter ring, bezel, and bezel insert from Dagaz
strap from timefactors


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

hizzey said:


> aand another one&#8230;


Awesome! Don't you mind me asking where did you get those hands from?

My Instagram #russianseikoskx


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

hizzey said:


> and another one


What strap is that?


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

My seamaster 300 homage!









나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Case swap for this one...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrTackymeter (Aug 12, 2019)

.


----------



## MrTackymeter (Aug 12, 2019)

Katakuri17 said:


> Thanks man! I bought them on ebay, search for Aviator military sinn style hands. If you want, PM me and I can send you the link.


cheers, raffles-time came up in a search for that. I'll go for a browse...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

MrThompsonr said:


> Case swap for this one...


Nice, got that case still waiting on me! What dial is that?


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

prostoLeha said:


> Awesome! Don't you mind me asking where did you get those hands from?


Maybe the same hands like mine - got from Dragonshroud


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

prostoLeha said:


> Awesome! Don't you mind me asking where did you get those hands from?


Dragonshroud



kriiiss said:


> What strap is that?


It's a plain black paratrooper from cheapestnatostraps


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

marcellolipi said:


> Maybe the same hands like mine - got from Dragonshroud
> 
> View attachment 14492531


Beautiful! Thank you mate!

My Instagram #russianseikoskx


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

hizzey said:


> Dragonshroud
> 
> It's a plain black paratrooper from cheapestnatostraps


Thanks a lot!

My Instagram #russianseikoskx


----------



## ebow3d (Aug 8, 2013)

Just done this over the weekend. Unfortunately cut the stem too short, when doing the NH36 installation. Now have to wait for the replacement off eBay.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## mtor91 (Aug 28, 2019)

Ebow - that thing is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## fiddlahhh (Oct 28, 2018)

My old Seiko 5 went and died on me so I decided to transplant its dial into an SNK80x body. I kept the hands from the new watch also.


----------



## seoulbrova (Sep 19, 2009)

Not a huge mod but finally found a way to get a jubilee bracelet onto a Seiko Samurai.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Black Ops...


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

ccmjd said:


> Black Ops...
> View attachment 14494019
> View attachment 14494023
> View attachment 14494029


The bezel, insert, chapter ring and dial are simpatico.
And the hands have no failing attributes.
I appreciate the domed crystal, no-date, signed crown and the well-matched strap.

The whole is greater than the sum of the parts - Very very tight.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

fiddlahhh said:


> View attachment 14492973
> 
> 
> My old Seiko 5 went and died on me so I decided to transplant its dial into an SNK80x body. I kept the hands from the new watch also.


Looks good. I'm not a fan of those stock dials, but this looks good.

Speaking of which... I posted this a while back, but now I made a strap for it as a wedding present for my now-BIL.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

cayabo said:


> The bezel, insert, chapter ring and dial are simpatico.
> And the hands have no failing attributes.
> I appreciate the domed crystal, no-date, signed crown and the well-matched strap.
> 
> The whole is greater than the sum of the parts - Very very tight.


Thank you! Your appreciation is much appreciated.

What you described in your last sentence is what the military call "unit cohesion" The key to any successful operation. It's what I was aiming for with this military style mod. I'm gratified to learn the op was successful!


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Brightling007 said:


> Nice, got that case still waiting on me! What dial is that?


 It's a yellow MM300 that I bought from a watch buddy...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## seikocrazy (Aug 28, 2015)

sharing my custom cerakote watch from madmodworld..thank you again for a wonderful job!!!


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

my latest SKX mod with old sumo dial and new sumo hands set


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

Finally on a metal bracelet!


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Pilot goes vintage


----------



## RealDangerome (Aug 5, 2019)

Duplicated post. Please ignore.


----------



## RealDangerome (Aug 5, 2019)

marcellolipi said:


> Pilot goes vintage
> View attachment 14495945
> 
> View attachment 14495947
> ...


Wow, this is beautiful!


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

New black and orange chapter ring for this one came in the mail today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

My red hour hand arrived...mod complete









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

RealDangerome said:


> Wow, this is beautiful!


Thanks man. I bought this beautiful dial without idea to use. 
I knew that the dial is bigger than other Seiko dials. I searched long time for a case the dial fits and found this Cocktail case, now in a brushed design.
Hour and Minute by OSC. The blue second is an original SRPB43.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

This on a Crafter Blue curved end leather strap today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Family photo of my Seiko Subs









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Been lacking in my mods lately. Just got this cheap strap on amazon. It's actually really comfy. Not sure how durable it will be but only time will tell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

This one today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jets (Jun 30, 2009)

Does anyone know if a Stargate II SRP493 chapter ring fits the SKX007?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Anyone knows the dial size if this srpa89k? Is it using 28.5mm?









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Odierology said:


> Anyone knows the dial size if this srpa89k? Is it using 28.5mm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 35mm


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Sunshine and blue sky:


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

ccmjd said:


> Sunshine and blue sky:
> View attachment 14503645
> View attachment 14503649
> View attachment 14503651
> View attachment 14503655


Amazing mod.... Really waiting for those MM dials to be released soon by CT

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

jagv428 said:


> Amazing mod.... Really waiting for those MM dials to be released soon by CT
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks. BTW Check out Watch & Style, they have some of these dials too (or mighty similar).


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

I should have left this one alone after 1st mod. Added red hour marked chapter ring then ended up breaking red S seconds hand, scratched dial and back of case. Was spotless before.


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

ccmjd said:


> Thanks. BTW Check out Watch & Style, they have some of these dials too (or mighty similar).


Thanks for the info.... I'm primarily in search for a black dial variation of MM

I'm really looking forward to modding a cross between YM and MM style with the upcoming 013 CT cases

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

jagv428 said:


> Thanks for the info.... I'm primarily in search for a black dial variation of MM
> 
> I'm really looking forward to modding a cross between YM and MM style with the upcoming 013 CT cases
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Check out their ebaystore

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183792188960


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

jagv428 said:


> Amazing mod.... Really waiting for those MM dials to be released soon by CT
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Agreed ... that really is something special. Every detail is sorted out.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

#SeikoSaturday Strap, bezel and insert swap for the weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko Railtimer project, SARZ005 with Dagaz dial and hands


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko SKX Snowflake pilot, SKX with Dagaz Domed sapphire, steel chapter ring, snowflake dial and Baltic Shield hands.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Evening swap...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

SKX mod with turtle dawn grey dial.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Just back from Duarte. SRP777 with SBDC001 dial and hands, coin edge bezel, lumed ceramic insert, sapphire crystal


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

I guess I did not post this one yet... Samurai with Dagaz dial and SPORK hands...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I didn't do the mod -- bought it like this -- and it's not like it hasn't been done before:









But I am lovin' it. My modern WIS saga started with a SNK809, and then I found WUS. Before long, I was pining after a Sinn 556A. Finally picked one up, but you know how it goes, watches come and go, and it went.

I like the big numbers style of dial, and had an NTH Scorpene, which left when the Amphion Commando came out, because 12hr/countdown stainless bezel. I had previously priced out a SKX mod, and the difference was small enough that the Scorpene got the nod. I've also got a Sinn 656L, which is the lume dial with black numbers.

Somewhere in the back of my head was always, "You fool! You could have just modded your SNK and been done with it!" And here I am...

Compared to an actual 556A:
- Does not have the WR -- 30 vs 200m. Not a problem, I have other watches for being in water.
- Does not have screw-down crown. See above.
- No external AR (or internal?). Not an issue for me
- Hardlex, not sapphire. If/when crystal gets too shabby, will upgrade, with internal AR, probably domed.
- Smaller -- 37mm vs. 38.5. This is a plus on my end. Also shorter L2L. As thick, though, but I knew what I was getting with a Seiko.
- 7s26 movement -- no hacking or hand-wind, not as decorated, not as accurate. Nice to have, but again, other watches for all that, really digging the Seiko Shuffle. And if I ever want to, can upgrade the movement.
- Numbers and indexes are slightly thinner stoke than a Sinn. Bummer, but I can live with it, more like a B&R.
- Larger date window, but angled. No biggie. 
- Hands are thicker and stock SNK second hand was maintained. All good on my end.

If there had been a Seiko 5 like this, available when I picked up my original SNK809, I wonder if I would have got so sucked into watches... I mean probably, but damn, VFM is off the charts on my end. I'm really surprised how pleased I am with something that cost less than what I made on a bunch of straps and bracelets I sold recently.


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

I know that I'm late for the party, but I want to get the CT701 case. If anyone has this case, please let me know.


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

Skx mod with aftermarket dial and home made patina on it. Namoki bezel, osc crystal, ebay bezel inzert and ebay aftermarket jubilee









My Instagram #russianseikoskx


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Nothing fancy in this one..... but happy how it turned out.... used a 7002 case so the 24hr bezel would be bidirectional.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Denesenko said:


> I know that I'm late for the party, but I want to get the CT701 case. If anyone has this case, please let me know.


The main seller Crystaltimes.net has just introduced a new batch of them, now available with different colors/ finishes... I can't imagine because of their limited runs, finding many available to buy second hand...?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

All Blue Watch Monday...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

MrThompsonr said:


> The main seller Crystaltimes.net has just introduced a new batch of them, now available with different colors/ finishes... I can't imagine because of their limited runs, finding many available to buy second hand...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Thank you for the info


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

When I was a young boy I saw a orange diver watch that I wanted so much - but it was to expensive. Later I found a new hobby to rebuild and modding watches. So I'm searching all time for dead watches to give their new life. 
I found this case which looks very similar to the dream watch from back then and reconstructed it.






















Seiko 5 Lefty rebuild with new screw down tube and Dragenshroud crown matching the new 200m dial.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chadbailey59 (Feb 12, 2016)

I was hoping to get the first "5KX" mod in this thread.  Good to see that the SKX bezels and inserts fit the new watches!

SRPD57K1, shipped to america from tictacarea
SKX Coin Edge Bezel from DLW Watches
Ceramic Spectre 12-hour insert from Yobokies
Gold MM300 homage hands from Monsterwatches

So far, I absolutely love it. I wish the lines on the chapter ring of the SRPD57 were a bit brighter. I may swap it out for an SKX chapter ring. And the ceramic of the insert is a bit shiny for my taste-I wish Harold still sold his steel insert.


----------



## chadbailey59 (Feb 12, 2016)

(edited: dupe)


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

This combo today on a nice new comfortable rubber strap from Amazon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kerstel (Aug 9, 2013)

Love the white and orange color scheme. Tuna fish hands are my favorite detail on this piece!


----------



## kerstel (Aug 9, 2013)

Love the white and orange color scheme. Tuna fish hands are my favorite detail on this piece!
View attachment 14516491


----------



## prostoLeha (Aug 8, 2018)

marcellolipi said:


> When I was a young boy I saw a orange diver watch that I wanted so much - but it was to expensive. Later I found a new hobby to rebuild and modding watches. So I'm searching all time for dead watches to give their new life.
> I found this case which looks very similar to the dream watch from back then and reconstructed it.
> 
> View attachment 14514685
> ...


This tank looks great! What movement is inside?

My Instagram #russianseikoskx


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## edition (Sep 1, 2018)

hizzey said:


> Finally on a metal bracelet!


Hi, I love your bezel and bezel insert. Mind sharing where you got it?

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Simple "mod" today... Matching NATO strap came in for this one today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MrThompsonr said:


> Simple "mod" today... Matching NATO strap came in for this one today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb mod ! Love this 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Danny T said:


> Superb mod ! Love this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Raffe (Feb 28, 2012)

A Seiko Fifty Five Fathoms by monsterwatches.nl on a Brady sailcloth strap.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Don't post in this subforum often, but I just finished this one up.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## byscott (Jul 3, 2019)

edition said:


> Hi, I love your bezel and bezel insert. Mind sharing where you got it?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


Looks like a SBDC051 with the stock bezel and insert? I have the blue version (SBDC053) and IMO the finish of this watch is insanely good for the price.


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

.


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Going with the Seiko/ Sub on a two tone bracelet today.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

prostoLeha said:


> This tank looks great! What movement is inside?
> 
> My Instagram #russianseikoskx


Thanks - NH35


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

What kind of bracelet for my SKX Mod ?


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Sprint Veloce said:


> What kind of bracelet for my SKX Mod ?


Nah, I'm feelin rubber for that guy there. Maybe even brown rubber.

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## byscott (Jul 3, 2019)

Sprint Veloce said:


> What kind of bracelet for my SKX Mod ?


Yellow & black NATO?

https://www.strapcode.com/collections/nato-straps-multi-color/products/nato-ezz00-n2n05-a


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Sprint Veloce said:


> What kind of bracelet for my SKX Mod ?


Fitted Rubber strap all the way.... Shame belhamel straps doesn't have it in yellow

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

edition said:


> Hi, I love your bezel and bezel insert. Mind sharing where you got it?





byscott said:


> Looks like a SBDC051 with the stock bezel and insert? I have the blue version (SBDC053) and IMO the finish of this watch is insanely good for the price.


Yeah the bezel and insert is stock. But the base watch was a Heimdallr Sharkey 
And it's a bang for the buck


----------



## Beach Hound (Jun 1, 2014)

waking an old thread but since I am fairly new to this modding thing...My second attempt at modding an SKX came out far better than expected. Might still do the domed double AR crystal but for now I am very happy with the subtle change..


----------



## Beach Hound (Jun 1, 2014)

Double posed by laptop stupidity..


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Cinjent said:


> Nah, I'm feelin rubber for that guy there. Maybe even brown rubber.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


Perhaps a rubber strap like this? I found it on Amazon...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

My "lightly modded" SKX007 gets the wrist today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Here is a compilation of my Seiko mods. Some better than others, but I sure love 'em!









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Terrific piece.
When the FFF (using the SNZH) is done right - and there are only so many ways to do it right - it's a delight to behold and wear.



lastshotkid said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hammerofthegods (Oct 11, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*

My first mod.. bought new SNK805 a year ago.. started accumulating parts since last 4 months.

skx case sourced from fellow WUS member
assembled bezel, chapter ring from ebay
crystal and strap from ali
click spring from chronograph
crown/stem from crystaltimes

SKX805.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Empat (Jul 8, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Added on Armida A12: Seiko SLA017 dial + 6R15 movement + white on black date wheel + Cape Codded bezel insert with listed lume pip

Lume on the SLA017 dial is super


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

Small updates on my GlossyMod.

Added some texture on the dial & changed the hands.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

I love the Bubble Back design, but this watch has to be cared for like a race horse.









But the 7S26 is a work horse


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

I dunno guys.... What do you think?









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Just for fun...


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)

SKX with blue dial from Samurai and white Chapter, bezel insert from Dagaz, midnight blue.


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

Lightly nodded with a Dagaz Superdome kit, coin edge bezel and brushed SS chapter ring. I have a dial and hands to change but I'm liking this look at the moment.


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

marcellolipi said:


> It's 35mm


Thanks

Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Keeping it nice and simple.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

marcellolipi said:


> I love the Bubble Back design, but this watch has to be cared for like a race horse.
> 
> View attachment 14525867
> 
> ...


Hi, what's the case on this one? Is it from the Cavadini Cali dial watch?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

My green Merkur 62MAS 'homage''that I ordered as black, but I just wanted a watch after six months of missing out on the black ones each run... Oh well, I was probably gonna mod it anyway...

So what have we got here...

1. A custom home printed dial, on stainless sunburst brushed steel.Lumed with gold flake sandy cream lume in BGW9 and numerals in white lume with white glow.
2. A Corgeut hands set for ETA, relumed jn gold flake sandy in C3.
3. A Corgeut ceramic insert which I ground down to reduce the outer diameter, and ground down from the back to reduce the height, so it sits flush inside the bezel.
4. Modified bezel spring, for smooth, yet firm loud clicks with no play whatsoever.
5.A metal 'rehaut' made from an acrylic dome crystal tension ring to replace the green plastic chapter ring.

NH35 movement, serviced with PROPER lubrication and regulated. This thing runs at an amplitude of about 315 degrees!

It is WR tested, sapphire crystal, drilled lugs, tricolor lume, sunburst blue matching dial and ceramic insert...

It is called "Seamonster" where it is in fact a 62MASter or something hybrid Seiko/Omega style at least...

Ok I'll shut up...:-d


----------



## bill11217 (Aug 19, 2013)

hizzey said:


> Small updates on my GlossyMod.
> 
> Added some texture on the dial & changed the hands.


Nice- what's the donor watch?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Wore this Seiko 5 mod today. Not a new mod by any stretch but I still really enjoy it. Explorer dial and cathedral hands from Dagaz. The strap is a Fluco. Case and 7S26 movement is from a SNKK91. I think the sapphire crystal is from Esslinger. If I had to do it all over again I think the only thing I would change would be to get a crystal with anti-reflective coating on the underside.


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

bill11217 said:


> Nice- what's the donor watch?


It's a Seiko SNZH55 aka Glossy


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

MrThompsonr said:


> This combo today on a nice new comfortable rubber strap from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like this dial. Where is it from?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

oiram said:


> Really like this dial. Where is it from?


Ebay

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr....H0.Xmm300+dial.TRS0&_nkw=mm300+dial&_sacat=0


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

Brightling007 said:


> Ebay
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr....H0.Xmm300+dial.TRS0&_nkw=mm300+dial&_sacat=0


Cool, thank you...


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

Cool, thank you...


----------



## Beach Hound (Jun 1, 2014)

yinzburgher said:


> Wore this Seiko 5 mod today. Not a new mod by any stretch but I still really enjoy it. Explorer dial and cathedral hands from Dagaz. The strap is a Fluco. Case and 7S26 movement is from a SNKK91. I think the sapphire crystal is from Esslinger. If I had to do it all over again I think the only thing I would change would be to get a crystal with anti-reflective coating on the underside.
> 
> View attachment 14529109


Love that one! Might have to look at building one for myself now..hmmmm.


----------



## maaashowluvwach (Jan 18, 2017)

*Post your mods here =>*

My interpretation of Black Bay updated with a ceramic bezel insert and a new strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

my first mod! still needs the correct day wheel though, but could not wait :-d


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



oiram said:


> Really like this dial. Where is it from?


 Found it on eBay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Jtragic said:


> Hi, what's the case on this one? Is it from the Cavadini Cali dial watch?


may - because it looks very similar. But I got the case with crown and unsigned caseback.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Can't remember if I posted this -- prolly did...
Today, I ended its idyllic life of peace, free from molestation by me... 
I am wearing it today after a long hiatus.
Gawsh!! I love it.

Harry did a nice job making this dial... installed (by me) into some SNKN model.


----------



## Eagle Scout (Jul 25, 2017)

SKX009 case, chapter ring, hardlex & hands, Padi Turtle SRPA21 Dial, NH36 movement, Strapcode Jubilee, Dagaz navy blue bezel ring. Dial, hands, movement work care of Duarte at NEWW.


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



chadbailey59 said:


> I was hoping to get the first "5KX" mod in this thread.  Good to see that the SKX bezels and inserts fit the new watches!
> 
> SRPD57K1, shipped to america from tictacarea
> SKX Coin Edge Bezel from DLW Watches
> ...


So classy! I like it very much!


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



MrThompsonr said:


> Going with the Seiko/ Sub on a two tone bracelet today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding dial! I think that it matches perfectly with hands, bezel insert and two tone bracelet!
Nice one!


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Happy hump day!









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Not just for gents..









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

marcellolipi said:


> may - because it looks very similar. But I got the case with crown and unsigned caseback.


May I ask from where?


----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

At what point does a watch stop being the watch it started out as? I see people like "modded SKX", and it seems like everything has been changed. Like Trigger's broom 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



rickyriz said:


> Outstanding dial! I think that it matches perfectly with hands, bezel insert and two tone bracelet!
> Nice one!


Thanks... I have another similar dial incoming. I may also use it in a Sub case...?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



MrThompsonr said:


> Thanks... I have another similar dial incoming. I may also use it in a Sub case...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing... Where did you source the dial from?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Just some small changes that I like.









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



jagv428 said:


> That looks amazing... Where did you source the dial from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


This guy...https://www.instagram.com/np_watches_india/


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



jagv428 said:


> That looks amazing... Where did you source the dial from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


This guy...https://www.instagram.com/np_watches_india/


----------



## RLP (Sep 3, 2019)

MrThompsonr, that is an incredible looking watch. And the second hand might be one of my favorites. Nicely done!


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

sxmwht said:


> At what point does a watch stop being the watch it started out as? I see people like "modded SKX", and it seems like everything has been changed. Like Trigger's broom
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


As long as you do one part at a time, you can have a turtle that is also a modded skx... Don't you think? And if you pass it down to your son in 30 years, he can(in 30 years) have a brand new watch That was built in 2019...I'm sure of it.

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## humphrj (May 22, 2013)

How come there are soooo many fake dials with the 'Seiko' logo on this thread now? It never used to be like this. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Another SKX...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Samurai with FFF hands


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work, Carlo! As usual of course. ;-)
I never thought I'd want a Samurai, but now I do. Like THAT!! :-!



carlowus said:


> Samurai with FFF hands


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

Not a mod.... Complete ground up build of a 36mm explorer homage









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Terrific piece.
> When the FFF (using the SNZH) is done right - and there are only so many ways to do it right - it's a delight to behold and wear.


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

sxx007 - my work watch which gets lots of hard abuse (as the bezel shows!) but keeps on going regardless


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Very nice work, Carlo! As usual of course. ;-)
> I never thought I'd want a Samurai, but now I do. Like THAT!! :-!


Thank you Tom, and yeah as you know I like those hands...


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Just finished up my first ever SKX mod last night.

Started life as a SKX173 that the previous owner attempted a vintage mod on. The Pepsi bezel had been faxed and the dial/hands had been soaked in tea. I was not pleased with that look (the hands weren't done well, very spotty, etc), so I bought it at a good price with the intention of modding.









So, here's the outcome. Knurled bezel, brushed insert and chapter ring, DLW Voyager ceramic dial, MM hands, double dome crystal with purple AR, Uncle Seiko bracelet. 

















Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

Tuna with a sterile insert from Crystal Times (CT643). I don't want to get rid of the markings completely so does anyone know where I can find a black on black skx007 insert (skx style) that isn't ceramic?

Anyone with the new SRPD79K1 wanna trade inserts?


----------



## Sine80 (Jan 17, 2019)

Seiko watches are the best  What is the best page for buying parts for customizing?


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

Sine80 said:


> Seiko watches are the best  What is the best page for buying parts for customizing?


There are numerous sites to browse.

Namokis.com
Dlwwatches.com
Crystaltimes.net
Dagazwatch.com
luciusatelier.com
Ajuicet.com
Etc

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

A sailor, in silver:


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

My old railmaster









나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Fresh Top-Hat saphire crystal, glossy ceramic flat insert, and coin-edge bezel. I like how the distortion from the crystal makes the minute track of the chapter ring disappear when looking straight-on at the watch face.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

MrThompsonr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love it, that sawtooth bezel is wicked

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## StartsWithSeiko (Jul 18, 2019)

SBDC031 with 027 LE bezel & insert, Crystaltimes DD clear AR sapphire & brushed chapter ring w/ ticks.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

sxmwht said:


> Love it, that sawtooth bezel is wicked
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

New (Lumed)insert came in the mail today... 
Before...









After...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

Just finished. Started life as a Bliger Rolex Air King homage/copy. The movement was a Chinese Miyota clone (DG2813) that really just kinda annoyed me. Terrible crown action and it it had an incredibly loud rotor. I thought my older Orients were bad, it was nothing compared to this weed wacker of a movement. Kept great time though.....

Anyways, the guts were removed and good ol Seiko took it's place.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Added new chapter ring while waiting for parts for 6106-8237


----------



## Nicolas (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

Just added the bezel and crown yesterday. I used to have a Dagaz Zero and always missed that look. I have a sapphire flat in there but am interested in throwing a top hat on there possibly.


----------



## defendnola (May 8, 2011)

sorry somehow posted twice. someone plz delete


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

Shrodinkee said:


> Just finished. Started life as a Bliger Rolex Air King homage/copy. The movement was a Chinese Miyota clone (DG2813) that really just kinda annoyed me. Terrible crown action and it it had an incredibly loud rotor. I thought my older Orients were bad, it was nothing compared to this weed wacker of a movement. Kept great time though.....
> 
> Anyways, the guts were removed and good ol Seiko took it's place.
> 
> View attachment 14553893


Looks nice! What's in it? Nh35? Did it fit in without modification?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrodinkee (Feb 8, 2016)

NamNorimai said:


> Looks nice! What's in it? Nh35? Did it fit in without modification?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NH36. Theres only 2 small issues:

1. The distance from the top of the movement to the stem insertion point is different on a NH36 than the movement it came with. It's about 0.6 mm shorter than the Miyota. So if you install a NH36 in this case, there will be a very tiny gap between the dial face and the rehaut. You could just leave that gap there, it's not really that noticable, but to make it look nicer you need to space out the dial from the movement. What I did was use dial adhesive strips. I stacked them 3 high, and placed them on the top of the gray movement spacer in 4 spots. Then install the dial onto the movement.

2. You need to use movement/case clamps to secure the NH36 so it won't wobble while moving around. The case clamps that were used on the movement it came with are the wrong size to use on a NH36, so you need to get another set. I bought an entire box of them for about 10 bucks on ebay. The gray spacer also blocks you from using the case clamp mounting points on the NH36. You need to take the gray spacer off and trim it slightly with a xacto knife.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

New lumed insert for this one came in the mail today from LCBI...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ste303 (May 5, 2019)

Where did you get this bezel insert ? Very nice


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

skyleth said:


> Fresh Top-Hat saphire crystal, glossy ceramic flat insert, and coin-edge bezel. I like how the distortion from the crystal makes the minute track of the chapter ring disappear when looking straight-on at the watch face.
> 
> View attachment 14549413
> View attachment 14549417


What is this bracelet ?

Uncle SEIKO ? Thanks


----------



## dmolinaj24 (Feb 17, 2019)

Sprint Veloce said:


> What is this bracelet ?
> 
> Uncle SEIKO ? Thanks


Love this. Instead of a separate gmt hand

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

Sprint Veloce said:


> What is this bracelet ?
> 
> Uncle SEIKO ? Thanks


Yep, Uncle Seiko President bracelet with the Seiko MM300 clasp.

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## SEIKOSENSEI (Oct 5, 2019)

Snxj89 w/ complete snk617 movement swap. Had to trim spacer down w/ a razor to fit slimmer case. Replaced case back w/ proper 7s26-3110 JDM non exhibition version of SNXJ. Had to wet sand Marine master strap, was too fat to fit around spring bar. Using 2.5 mil to .8 mil adaptor bars. Couldn't be happier w lume and especially second hand. Got a 2 piece EULIT perlon coming. Might be my favorite watch


----------



## SEIKOSENSEI (Oct 5, 2019)

View attachment 14560691

View attachment 14560693

View attachment 14560695

View attachment 14560697


Snxj89 w/ complete snk617 movement swap. Had to trim spacer down w/ a razor to fit slimmer case. Replaced case back w/ proper 7s26-3110 JDM non exhibition version of SNXJ. Had to wet sand Marine master strap, was too fat to fit around spring bar. Using 2.5 mil to .8 mil adaptor bars. Couldn't be happier w lume and especially second hand. Got a 2 piece EULIT perlon coming. Might be my favorite watch


----------



## usa-60 (Nov 11, 2018)

SEIKOSENSEI said:


> View attachment 14560691
> 
> View attachment 14560693
> 
> ...


Nice straps, like it!


----------



## usa-60 (Nov 11, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MrThompsonr said:


> New lumed insert for this one came in the mail today from LCBI...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome color


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



usa-60 said:


> Awesome color


Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

Back to (almost) "stock" SKX007 with a new set of gen Seiko hands to even out the lume color...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Bezel switch

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

I like the new bezel better.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MrThompsonr said:


> Back to (almost) "stock" SKX007 with a new set of gen Seiko hands to even out the lume color...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen lumed bezel inserts before, but not chapter rings, nicely done.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

Latest build










NH35 inside
Sapphire


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Simple bezel swap just to see how they'd look, thoughts? Quite like the Samurai, not so much the turtle though, but I do like how the bezel covers a bit more of the case on the turtle.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Was generally veering away from black cases, but I got this cheap, so... oh, why not.
OSC bezel + insert, Rafflestime dial, Dagaz hands (mixed it up a bit with SOXA seconds hand, for that orange tip) 
Kinda pleased with it. :-!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Was generally veering away from black cases, but I got this cheap, so... oh, why not.
> OSC bezel + insert, Rafflestime dial, Dagaz hands (mixed it up a bit with SOXA seconds hand, for that orange tip)
> Kinda pleased with it. :-!
> 
> ...


Looks great Tom, how is the lume on the dial? I mean does it last a while? is it bright like Dagaz ones? I am very interested on this one.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

carlowus said:


> Looks great Tom, how is the lume on the dial? I mean does it last a while? is it bright like Dagaz ones? I am very interested on this one.


Thanks Carlo.

Short answer: Not too long. Not as long as those dials with fat patches of lume. BUT, (long answer): It does light up well and is crisp. I think for urban wear - as opposed to serious underwater wear - it is perfectly fine. I am surprised at the quality of this dial. Mellow, flexible grey color. Gradient too. I can see myself getting a few more for other projects.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Maybe this one has less ambient light, so you can see the actual lume glow:


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

Wanted a Stargate liked the case of this one but found a modded one with samurai hands and diff dial, crown. Lovin it


----------



## LordVik (Jul 9, 2015)

Single dome purple AR sapphire and MM300 hands









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko7A38 (Jan 12, 2010)

An oldie, but a long-time favourite. I built this 7A38-7020 based Franken years ago. The dial is a 709L from a 7A38-7070. Hands are ex-7A28-7040 / -7049 (but happen to be the same as fitted to a stainless 7A38-7020). The choice of white day / date wheels was deliberate (to give a contrast). The case was one of the first of this type I re-furbished. Possibly didn't skim the bezel quite enough in hindsight. The NOS bracelet is a Seiko p/n Z1020S, which fits the case as well as the correct p/n B1171S - plus it has the 'dummy rivets' to match the bezel.


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko7A38 (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's another of my older 7Axx Franken creations I built many years ago - back in July 2011. I'm confident this one won't get any likes, because nobody loves the 7A34 ! :-d It's a 7A34-7019 sample case, fitted with the 609L dial and hands from a 7A38-6109 sample case.
With apologies for the reflections off the domed crystal.












Seiko7A38 said:


> *I'm confident this one won't get any likes*, because nobody loves the 7A34 !


WTF ??? :-s bolts40, Chronopolis :rodekaart:


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



skyleth said:


> I've seen lumed bezel inserts before, but not chapter rings, nicely done.


Thanks, same watch different insert today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Maybe this one has less ambient light, so you can see the actual lume glow:
> 
> View attachment 14566645


Thank you Tom, I could not find this dial configuration on the rafflestime site. They have another one with all white markers. I believe I used that once before, but not one with some black minute markers. Maybe they ran out...


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Really been enjoying this one recently for some reason!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

New bezel insert, relumed pip and added lume to minute hand


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

...


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

This one again today. I think the black lumed insert is a keeper.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Making lumed bezels is fun!


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Fresh off the mod table. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



MrThompsonr said:


> Back to (almost) "stock" SKX007 with a new set of gen Seiko hands to even out the lume color...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that lumed chapter ring is soo good!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Does anyone know off hand if Turtle and Samurai chapter rings are interchangeable? I am thinking of modding my Sammy, but if the turtle chapter ring I have picked out doesn't work, it will throw off the whole mod. Thanks in advance!

And a pic of a Seiko mod, because who doesn't like pictures?









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## LordVik (Jul 9, 2015)

My modded komandirski with single dome sapphire and plo prof hands









Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Latest...


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

My son wanted Bumblebee to transform into a watch - and it happened on his birthday































Thanks Richard from Seikocrown for great work.









Maybe a Prime will arrive soon


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

SNK on the left. My custom build on the right (using a SNK dial)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

OSC insert + Silver SOXA dial + Black handset, Brushed Alum chapter ring

The polished stock bezel bothers me a bit, so might change it later.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

I wanted a Pepsi Diver.

That was too boring. 








That was the inspiration...








That's the result















... and that is coincidence only.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Not sure this is the best place to ask, so apologies in advance.

Does anyone know what's the crystal diameter in the SNK375? Most places say 30mm but I've also read 29mm. Can anyone confirm the actual number? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

jmariorebelo said:


> Not sure this is the best place to ask, so apologies in advance.
> 
> Does anyone know what's the crystal diameter in the SNK375? Most places say 30mm but I've also read 29mm. Can anyone confirm the actual number?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4X using Tapatalk


Standard size which seems to mean 28.5mm. Any other regular aftermarket or original Seiko dial will fit on the watch.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

jmariorebelo said:


> Not sure this is the best place to ask, so apologies in advance.
> 
> Does anyone know what's the crystal diameter in the SNK375? Most places say 30mm but I've also read 29mm. Can anyone confirm the actual number?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4X using Tapatalk


Standard size which seems to mean 28.5mm. Any other regular aftermarket or original Seiko dial will fit on the watch.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

carlowus said:


> Standard size which seems to mean 28.5mm. Any other regular aftermarket or original Seiko dial will fit on the watch.


Isn't 28.5mm usually the dial diameter?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

jmariorebelo said:


> Isn't 28.5mm usually the dial diameter?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4X using Tapatalk


Yes I used this watch model and the dial for projects. Dial is the same size as SKX007 etc.


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

carlowus said:


> Yes I used this watch model and the dial for projects. Dial is the same size as SKX007 etc.


Yeah but I was looking for the crystal diameter. I have a SNK375 on the way and I'm tempted to change the stock hardlex for a single dome sapphire

Sent from my Redmi Note 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

.








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

Just re-dialed my sary.


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

Just re-dialed my sary.

View attachment 14587747

View attachment 14587767


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Can we get some info on the dial?



oiram said:


> Just re-dialed my sary.
> 
> View attachment 14587747


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Can we get some info on the dial?


It's the "Voyager 2" Dial from DLW.


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

Yup, that's the one.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Today's mods... Got some new custom painted dials in the mail...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Great Wave/ Sub today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kenny6139 (Dec 7, 2018)

MrThompsonr said:


> Today's mods... Got some new custom painted dials in the mail...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm digging the Snoopy. Is that from lucastelier?

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

MrThompsonr said:


> Great Wave/ Sub today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


woooowww

that is crazzyyyy

Rest of my work day will be spent on investigating this seiko modding..


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

before i get too excited; I am reading up on modding and will watch a ton of youtube later; how much money is roughly required to buy a decent set of tools? 

- replace straps
- remove links from bracelets
- change dials & indexes
- change bezels & inserts

I hate crappy tools and would typically buy stuff a bit too good for a first timer (in case I decide to give it a go). I am sure I will have plenty of questions in the near future but I will do my homework first 

It seems that 200euro gets you quite far?


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

double


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*



Kenny6139 said:


> I'm digging the Snoopy. Is that from lucastelier?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


That one's from this guy who I found on Instagram...







I've changed the hands, I like these better...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

oiram said:


> Just re-dialed my sary.
> 
> View attachment 14587747
> 
> View attachment 14587767


Hi, Seikos aren't my modding wheelhouse, so which model is the Sary? And could you tell me where the chapter ring is from? Looks great BTW.


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

Thank you... It's a Seiko SARY057 (check the link), and it's the original chapter ring from it.

https://www.google.com/search?q=sei...UIEigB&biw=1242&bih=577#imgrc=dKMBPwmsnGrhWM:


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> View attachment 14596923
> 
> View attachment 14596927
> 
> ...


Nice, can you share where the dial and the hands are from?


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

Raffles time ebay


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

this was with the diver bezel and a black chapter ring (i'd like to try with a milspec insert btw)


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

Just built this, DLW Voyager 2 dial and DLW hands. Ceramic insert and sapphire flat crystal, nh35 movement.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

rockhopper353 said:


> Just built this, DLW Voyager 2 dial and DLW hands. Ceramic insert and sapphire flat crystal, nh35 movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...I'm interested to know if the strapcode SEL and the skx aftermarket inserts fit this case? No screwed crown?

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

Seiko 5 Pterolion Fleiger mod


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Help needed. My 40mm silver Guanqin (with NH35A movement) is plain. I try to replace the white hands with some aftermarket hand set with other color to add interest to the watch. Currently the length from hole to tip is 13mm for minute and second hands and they don't even get to the minute markers. I asked some eBay sellers/Yobokies/Dagaz/DL watches but so far what they sell is about 12mm-12.5mm long. Do you know anyone selling longer hands for NH35A movements?
Thanks.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

fandi said:


> Help needed. My 40mm silver Guanqin (with NH35A movement) is plain. I try to replace the white hands with some aftermarket hand set with other color to add interest to the watch. Currently the length from hole to tip is 13mm for minute and second hands and they don't even get to the minute markers. I asked some eBay sellers/Yobokies/Dagaz/DL watches but so far what they sell is about 12mm-12.5mm long. Do you know anyone selling longer hands for NH35A movements?
> Thanks.
> View attachment 14604197


Try Esslinger or Otto Frei.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

tennesseean_87 said:


> Try Esslinger or Otto Frei.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

What do you think about this combo ? Sorry, the picture is bad ...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks ok! Is that a grey sunburst dial?

I have the same insert -- am looking at options right now.
It's a nice insert.



Sprint Veloce said:


> What do you think about this combo ? Sorry, the picture is bad ...


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fencing (Aug 24, 2014)

MrThompsonr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Amazing bezel 

From SS Galaxy A30


----------



## vukasind (May 14, 2012)

MrThompsonr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Once you see that miss aligned chapter ring, you can't unsee it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome (Jun 26, 2019)

This is easily my favorite thread on the ENTIRE internet.


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

MrThompsonr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Factory fit chapter ring....


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SNZH: BB red insert, Grey dial + gold hands
And some debris on the glass... DAMMIT!!!


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

vukasind said:


> Once you see that miss aligned chapter ring, you can't unsee it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Indeed, please divert your eyes... Maybe it could also be the camera angle...? Tough crowd here... "Stay classy my friend."









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fiddlahhh (Oct 28, 2018)

deleted


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

This is a Frankenstein. Details below:
movement: NH36
case: 7002
crown: aftermarket (from some Ebay seller)
stem: the one that came with the movement
hands, dial, chapter ring, bezel insert, case back: Dagaz
nato strap: timefactors


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

SKX with 62mas PADI dial and tuna dial with crystaltime CT702 case.


----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

Sprint Veloce said:


> What do you think about this combo ? Sorry, the picture is bad ...


I love it. Wish they were sold like this 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiddlahhh (Oct 28, 2018)

SNK806 mod - dial from an older Seiko 5, and since yesterday a new Crystal Times domed sapphire


----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)

*Post your mods here =>*

SKX009J



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Looks ok! Is that a grey sunburst dial?
> 
> I have the same insert -- am looking at options right now.
> It's a nice insert.


The Watch is a SRPC23, this bezel should be fine too


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Xcellent option. I have the same insert - waiting for the right combination. 
It will go nicely with that grey dial.



Sprint Veloce said:


> The Watch is a SRPC23, this bezel should be fine too


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Top Hat sapphire, OSC bezel, Yobkies insert, Mixed hands (Monster Hour hand + seconds), Grey Sub dial


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

I would like to find out about the specs for a Seiko Samurai. I have not been able to find many parts like chapter rings, sapphire crystals and bezels but I read somewhere that these parts are compatible with the Seiko Turtle. Is this true? Anyone actually installed a sapphire crystal that was made for a Turtle on a Samurai? Chapter ring? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

xiv said:


> SKX009J
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but that's just wrong. It's just not an 009 without the Pepsi.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

MrThompsonr said:


>


Chapter ring looks fine to me but is the day wheel off? It looks like the shift that happens with the crown at 3 wheel is used.


----------



## Rectigrade (Apr 15, 2017)

Just installed a coin edge bezel and a ceramic 12hr pepsi bezel on my Ray 2. I've gotta say I'm really loving it


----------



## dmolinaj24 (Feb 17, 2019)

Rectigrade said:


> Just installed a coin edge bezel and a ceramic 12hr pepsi bezel on my Ray 2. I've gotta say I'm really loving it
> View attachment 14619135


If these watches come out like this. I'd buy them

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

Rectigrade said:


> Just installed a coin edge bezel and a ceramic 12hr pepsi bezel on my Ray 2. I've gotta say I'm really loving it
> View attachment 14619135


Looks mental mate!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

HomebrewMTB said:


> I'm sorry but that's just wrong. It's just not an 009 without the Pepsi.


I was about to post a compliment, it looks really subtle with a steel bezel insert, the blue dial is super subtle on the 009 and without the oem insert it looks super classy


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Not sure this is the right place to ask this but can anyone tell me the dimensions of the SKX007 chapter ring/rehaut?
I've seen 30 and 30.5mm as outside diameter, 27 inside diameter but no reference to height.
Thanks!


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Forgot I had bought this strap for this mod I completed 8 months ago.









Planning on using this strap for a watch build, waiting on parts. Rough draft of dial and hands:


----------



## ChouSir (Oct 10, 2014)

Share my last build "37mm GW-62GS" here


----------



## wheeler.bryan (Nov 14, 2019)

Modified an SRP777 into a CT700 SKX case.


----------



## wheeler.bryan (Nov 14, 2019)

double post


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

My 007 and 009 mods


----------



## KurvHugr (Dec 31, 2017)

Before and after








Still searching for the right set of hands, it's bugging me that the lume doesn't match and I might throw on a new bezel. I may also upgrade to a 4r36 down the line. Does anyone know if the 2nd Gen Monster crown will be a direct replacement with the upgraded movement?


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

I regret selling my grail mod









나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

I think i finally finished my SKX mod. 
Double-Domed sapphire w/blue AR
Ceramic Batman bezel
Strapcode bracelet with milled clasp
NH36 movement upgrade
Signed crown.

It's my first real "full mod" i usually just replace hands or bezels. I kinda went crazy for this one. Lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

My lume-crazed Seiko Ninja:
































I fitted a Crystaltimes DD red AR, the dial is actually a gunmetal sunburst, but the interplay of the two means there's a constant shifting of hue, from purple to red to an ethereal green. Endlessly fascinating. It's like having the Northern lights on my wrist.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Nice! I love me some AR coating 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

KurvHugr said:


> Before and after
> View attachment 14628423
> 
> 
> Still searching for the right set of hands, it's bugging me that the lume doesn't match and I might throw on a new bezel. I may also upgrade to a 4r36 down the line. Does anyone know if the 2nd Gen Monster crown will be a direct replacement with the upgraded movement?


Yup, started as the same base.

Then.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Just in...

Kent and Denise (Everest Watch Works) are absolutely the best! Nuff said!


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

SKX013K2, sapphire, ceramic insert, 4R36 (my first buied mod).


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Fossilbones said:


> Forgot I had bought this strap for this mod I completed 8 months ago.
> 
> View attachment 14624179
> 
> ...


Is that an egologo seahorse? If so, how is the product?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Post your mods here =>*










Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

A Seiko 5 Sports SRPD for a bit more than $150 after tax and $30 Kohl's cash:


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Jtragic said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > Forgot I had bought this strap for this mod I completed 8 months ago.
> ...


No, not ego/_ogo.

It is non-adhesive soft metal nail art from Etsy.









I have not tried yet, I have no parts in hand. My (very rough) drawings are based on parts measurements advertised, drawn near to scale using camera, photoshop and notes drawing apps on my phone.

I have another version with different hands I'm thinking of:









Thoughts/feedback?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

So I decided to put my SNZG13 back to stock dial (had a green Aviator dial and skeleton hands in it before), but kept the Kanji day wheel and changed the hands to gold MM hands. Not sure how many will like this look (but who cares), but I have to say, IMO it looks really good. Especially in person.


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

SKX007 mod

Coin edge bezel
Sapphire dbl domed crystal 
"S" signed crown
NH35 movement
Marinemaster hands
Dial from Ebay 
Strapcode O-Boyer
Dual-time ceramic "Batman" insert










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Been lurking this thread for a bit, and went ahead and bought a SKX007 and some parts. This is my first time modding a watch, had some fun and learned a little in the process!
SKX007J
CT 101 Tophat blue AR
LCBI lumed chapter ring
Coin edge and ceramic insert from Long Island Watch










Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


Nice patina!
How do you make it?using coffee?

나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

Old pic! Grand sarb033 
Hands from yobokies
date wheel from ne15









나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

Old pic2! Mark homage
Snk809 based
Dagaz mark xv dial
snzh55 hands









나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

Old pic3! Railmaster homage
unknown vintage seiko5 case
yobokies spectre dial
yobokies broad arrow hands









나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



freesoyu said:


> Nice patina!
> How do you make it?using coffee?
> 
> 나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


Thanks!

Sent my watch to this guy on Instagram:

https://instagram.com/shadowwatchmaker?igshid=10r3tra1vtt0v

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent my watch to this guy on Instagram:
> 
> ...


Nice...I assume this guy use Copic alcohol marker

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Buchmann69 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent my watch to this guy on Instagram:
> 
> ...


What a nice!! I think I'm gonna love his work!

나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Toofsy said:


> Nice...I assume this guy use Copic alcohol marker
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks for the info! Can you guess which color he use?

나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



freesoyu said:


> Thanks for the info! Can you guess which color he use?
> 
> 나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


Honestly for this particular one I don't know. I used copic E43 and Promamarker 739 but for a more beige/salmon patina









Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for the good information!!Gosh! Nicely made baracuda! What is it based on?

나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

freesoyu said:


> Thanks for the good information!!Gosh! Nicely made baracuda! What is it based on?
> 
> 나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


You're welcome...it's an FFF homage with nh35 from Qiin/Alibaba or Steel dive/AliExpress...the cheap helson version. The dial is from dagaz watch (available in black, gray or blue) band from cheapnatostrap, lume patina with copic marker. 
Head also available in bronze. Mine is the first batch, the second batch offers improved bezel insert font and (too) larger screwed lugs, the last batch offers improved insert and no drilled lugs (more gen like)

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## StartsWithSeiko (Jul 18, 2019)

SKX779/781 Mix under Green AR


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

Toofsy said:


> You're welcome...it's an FFF homage with nh35 from Qiin/Alibaba or Steel dive/AliExpress...the cheap helson version. The dial is from dagaz watch (available in black, gray or blue) band from cheapnatostrap, lume patina with copic marker.
> Head also available in bronze. Mine is the first batch, the second batch offers improved bezel insert font and (too) larger screwed lugs, the last batch offers improved insert and no drilled lugs (more gen like)
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks to you, Toofsy, I found nice and reasonable FF homage!! I should get one on broze! Thanks agian!

나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Asking for help. Does anyone know if the chapter ring for the Seiko SRP637 Baby Tuna can be replaced with one from a SRP777 Turtle?


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Swopped the bezels over from a SPB079J1 Divers 200 & the SPB097J1 Twilight , not exactly setting the world on fire I know but I think it works quite well .


----------



## byscott (Jul 3, 2019)

I finally got around to completing a few builds that were mostly awaiting parts.

First off is a piece that was waiting for a Lucius Atelier mother-of-pearl dial. IIRC the dial was originally supposed to ship in September but the first batch of dials was apparently destroyed in shipping. The dial finally arrived a few weeks ago.

The dial has BGW lume, which kind of narrows the choice of hands. These are Lucius Atelier Fathom hands; I like the sword design, but IMO they're a bit delicate for the massive presence of the Crystaltimes CT701 case. I've been thinking about re-luming a more substantial set of sword hands to match the dial. I went with a Crystaltimes red AR crystal to accent the pink iridescence of the mother-of-pearl dial, which unfortunately wasn't very well captured by my photos. The bezel is a Dagaz polished knurled design with a CT insert. The crown is also a CT piece. The movement is a NE15. Because of the size and heft of this piece I put it on an older-generation Miltat endmill bracelet, which is in itself a large chunk of steel. One of these days I'll refinish the upper left-hand lug to get rid of that big scratch. Much cursing ensued when that occurred, though it's a lot less noticeable on my wrist than it is in the photo.

Next up is a blue IP turtle that pretty much sat around taunting me. This case I got used, so it came pre-scratched ;-). I've had the case (Crystaltimes CT702) for a while and simply couldn't figure out what I wanted to do with it. Ditto the blue PADI dial, which I got in a parts lot some months ago. Eventually I decided on a variation on the SRPA21 theme. Because this case uses SKX parts, the blue chapter ring is from a SKX009. The crystal is probably from Watch & Style, though I'm not certain. The hour and minute hands are SNZH swords, with a red-tipped second hand from the SRPB53. The knurled bezel is probably a Dagaz part (I bought a few of these a while back), the insert is generic, and the knurled crown is a Samurai part. I'm undecided on the crown, as it sticks out a bit too far. The strap is a Borealis and the movement is (of course) a NH36 with a 4:00 day wheel obligingly supplied by a junker 7s26C.

The last piece is an orange-dialed diver in a black case. Most of the parts had been sitting around for a while awaiting the case, which is a Crystaltimes CT705 in black IP. The dial, bezel, chapter ring, and crown are all from Watch & Style. The crystal is (I think) a Crystaltimes piece with the correct bevel to accommodate the generic ceramic insert. The Sea Urchin hands are a nice compliment to the silver applied markers of the MM300-style dial and black case. The strap is again a Borealis and the movement is a NH35.

The one thing that struck me in these builds is how much more massive the CT701 looks and feels than the CT705. The 705 isn't small or flimsy by any means, yet it seems almost delicate next to its ancestor. I had originally planned on using a coin-edge bezel on the CT701, and it simply looked too thin sitting atop those thick case edges. The 705 is undoubtedly a more versatile design -- and truth be told, it probably wears a bit better, even on my large wrist -- but the 701 is unique and I'm glad I bought a couple when I had the chance.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

freesoyu said:


> Old pic2! Mark homage
> Snk809 based
> Dagaz mark xv dial
> snzh55 hands
> ...


I have a mod with this dial. It's on sale right now at Dagaz!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Sorry for my long post but I just wanted to give some information about a specific item from Yobokies website as some of us like cathedral hands. Mods, feel free to delete my post or move to somewhere else if needed. Otto Frei has good cathedral hands with lume for just a few bucks. On their website, they clearly categorize into two types: black and silver. At the time I ordered various watch parts for a total of about $125 from Yobokies, I pulled a picture of a cathedral hand set and include in my email exchange with him so he knows what I would like to order. I was told the hand set is $32. The picture from the website shows the hand set in silver color with green lume. I was surprised that the whole order was packed in a mail envelope, not even a buble envelop. The other parts were correct except the cathedral hand set is actually black with yellow lume. After 10 emails from each side were exchanged, Yobokies finally admitted that the hand set sent out had two discrepancies (that's sufficient to say wrong items were ship): 1) The lume is different. 2) the second hand is different(Yobokies pointed out himself, I didn't ask). But he insists that the hand color can change from silver to black under some light condition. My argument is if that's the case then the picture from the website needs to be replaced with a new picture showing the real color of the hand which is black. That's what Otto Frei did ( I wish I knew them at the time) to avoid confusion to buyers.
All in all, Yobokies told me to ship the items from the States back to Hongkong and I have to pay the return shipment cost when it's not my fault that I received items different from what I have ordered.
Normally, buying stuff from him is OK but I just wanted to point out that sometimes things like this do happen.
From the website:








Actually received


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I have a mod with this dial. It's on sale right now at Dagaz!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's right pal
This dial is one of the best Dagaz made

나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

I had to make a black version...work by Duarte














Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullet2thTony (Nov 7, 2019)

Mil6161 said:


> I had to make a black version...work by Duarte
> View attachment 14645017
> View attachment 14645019
> 
> ...


Those look soooo good, well done.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Same base in a different case. Poor man's Sinn 857.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Monday Everyone! The SKX Alpinist Mod gets the Wrist today! 😁🏔

I'm well pleased with this Parts combo and I think I'm finally done with this one.

SARG 003 Dial
SARB 059 "Alpinist" Bezel
SARB 047 Handset 
OSC Sterile Black Chapter Ring 
NH36 Movement 
SARB 059 Crown 
CT037 Blue AR DD Sapphire 
SKX Case
Strapcode Super Oyster


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

A couple of projects. 

Seiko Big black pilot - Seiko SNMK99, Dagaz sial, Seiko SRP hands - and Samurai - SRPB51 with SNZH55 hour and minute hands, original seconds hand.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

SBBN037 blue Tuna with SKX009 bezel insert & SBBN033 polished shroud!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Mil6161 said:


> I had to make a black version...work by Duarte
> View attachment 14645017
> View attachment 14645019
> 
> ...


I do like these hands. Where are they from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

tennesseean_87 said:


> I do like these hands. Where are they from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dlw watches

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Diver....









Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

jmai said:


> SBBN037 blue Tuna with SKX009 bezel insert & SBBN033 polished shroud!
> 
> View attachment 14656001


this is cool!


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

Fresh off the assembly line.....aka, my countertop. Haha.

SKX007 I picked up off Watchexchange. Already had the Strapcode bracelet installed and I just finished swapping on a blue AR DD no bevel crystal, sub-style bezel, and dual time Pepsi ceramic insert (sunset version), all from DLW. Really happy with the outcome.

Here are couple pics showing how the red portion has a orange tint at some angles.









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

So i picked up a Seiko quartz chronograph and it wasn't working. I really am not good at taking apart movements so i found a pulsar with a Y182 on the bay. Just put the Seiko dial on it and now the date won't turn over. Everything else works. I'm getting very annoyed with this mod. But either way, it's not bad.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

This is an older mod which I updated with different hands and dial...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle Mod
Stargate dial, SBDC027 hands, blue ar coated crystal, coin edge bezel, creamic bezel insert


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Latest one. 
Namoki sandblasted case, bezel and crown. Sapphire from Namoki too. Dagaz dial. Snzg hands.
I am pretty satisfied with it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Looks good but Id like to see some not-so-close-up shots, so it looks more natural.
It's as big as a helicopter pad on my screen. :-!



runSeiko said:


> Latest one.
> Namoki sandblasted case, bezel and crown. Sapphire from Namoki too. Dagaz dial. Snzg hands.
> I am pretty satisfied with it.


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



Chronopolis said:


> Looks good but Id like to see some not-so-close-up shots, so it looks more natural.
> It's as big as a helicopter pad on my screen. :-!


Here it is


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Sumo Marinemaster Mod


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Sxk007 Marine Master mod

CT7001 case
Authentic MM Hands and Dial
Skx007 stock chapter ring and bezel insert
One second closer "the one" bezel
Greg Stevens Designs Horween leather strap









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Nothing big; just swapped the hands to a set I had from a previous mod I did. I think these look pretty good on the 007.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2019)

Can this bezel and dial be changed?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi can you repost the photos


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2019)

nicoGT said:


> accidentalsuccess said:
> 
> 
> > May I ask where you got the dial/hands?
> ...


Image is all blocked please do post again


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2019)

Type G said:


> I really like your great green dial mod !!!!


I can't see any pic

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I can't see any pic


 If you can't see any pics, PM the persons directly for info


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> You seem to not know how this forum works.
> Lemme help you: If you can't see any pic, just move on.
> Or, PM the persons directly for info, instead of clogging the threads.


And who creates their username to be their personal email address? Is this person looking to be spammed?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

WeirdGuy said:


> And who creates their username to be their personal email address? Is this person looking to be spammed?


Strange fellow indeed.
You can PM any member here on WUS. No email needed.
He can just go to their profile, and click Send Message.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Steve said - he needs a SEIKO


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

marcellolipi said:


> Steve said - he needs a SEIKO
> View attachment 14680223
> 
> View attachment 14680225
> ...


Man! You can't drop this bomb and leave like this!
Care to share some details?
It is gorgeous

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## KurvHugr (Dec 31, 2017)

Finally got the new hands for my Monster build. I really wanted a dracula monster but by the time I tried to buy one they were way over my budget. So I started with an Orange 1st Gen with broken dial pins, ordered a new OEM dial, single dome purple AR crystal from CT and hands from OSC.








Lume Shot:








That AR tho!


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Had a handset laying around that I thought would look good on the 009. I was right. I like the red-tipped seconds hand. That little touch of red works well with the red on the bezel insert.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

dan_bsht said:


> Man! You can't drop this bomb and leave like this!
> Care to share some details?
> It is gorgeous


Thanks for kind words. The watch isn't ready because I have to cut feet from the 4 o'clock dial which was bought by watchpartsplaza.

The bezel is old stock from Harold which I bought 2 years ago.
But he has new on stock in different variations


----------



## AustinG611 (May 13, 2018)

My first SKX007 mod:
~One Second Closer Pilot Bezel
~Blue AR Domed Sapphire
~Mercedes Hands
~316L Super Oyster Bracelet


----------



## pmarte (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

7s26--0040 mid case
Mineral DD crystal from esslinger
Seiko OEM dial for 7s26-0050
Aftermarket hands off the bay
Brushed chapter ring from dagaz









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Here are two tool watches I completed a few days ago. One is an Seiko SRP with Top hat sapphire crystal on it, a military dial and a set of original MKII hands and put all together. 

The other is a Seiko SRP637 Baby Tuna with a dial from the Save The Ocean model and some original Sumo hands. 

Here are some pics. I know they are not for everybody but I really like the results.


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Post your mods here =>*

Anyone know the specs for the crystaltime coin edged bezel gasket? Mainly the thickness? I'm assuming it's around .3mm but wanting to see if anyone. Need a thinner one as the one I have is too thick which makes rotation challenging. Thanks


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

carlowus said:


> Here are two tool watches I completed a few days ago. One is an Seiko SRP with Top hat sapphire crystal on it, a military dial and a set of original MKII hands and put all together.
> 
> The other is a Seiko SRP637 Baby Tuna with a dial from the Save The Ocean model and some original Sumo hands.
> 
> Here are some pics. I know they are not for everybody but I really like the results.


Love this turtle. Who makes the bezel/insert?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

tinman143 said:


> Love this turtle. Who makes the bezel/insert?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words. I got them from a friend of mine so I am not sure, I think he said they were from DLW.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

marcellolipi said:


> Steve said - he needs a SEIKO
> View attachment 14680223
> 
> View attachment 14680225
> ...


This is stunning and 6R15 worthy. What is the case?


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

Seiko SNK375 with Lucius Atelier Stardust dial and Grand Seiko hands, now on the rubber strap from a Casio Royale.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

The SXK009 super mod. Sapphire, NH36A, SARB059 crown & stem, PADI hands, Kanji day wheel, Strapcode. Could still do the coin edge and PADI chapter ring but I don't know if it's worth it.


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

Very nice! 
I think the Padi chapter ring would be a great touch.

But I've understood that turtle's chapter ring didn't have the same size than the skx'. Am I wrong?


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

begud said:


> But I've understood that turtle's chapter ring didn't have the same size than the skx'. Am I wrong?


I think that you are right. That is, the chapters are not interchangeable. For instance, Dagaz has some chapters for SKX and others for Turtle.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Yeah, I was looking at aftermarket. There is a blue one with red hour marks on eBay and Namoki has matte black ring with the red marks. The stock chapter ring 009 is black so it would probably work fine. Anyway, I don’t think it’s worth it. I’ve already got way more in the mods than the original watch and it basically looks the same!!! At least I know I’m stupid.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

He's a friend of Steve




























and now - a friend of Seiko;-)


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

marcellolipi said:


> View attachment 14689343
> 
> and now - a friend of Seiko;-)


Clap clap clap


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

tinman143 said:


> Clap clap clap


for adjusting the oversize dial in these small case









Reducing the dial diameter is a horrible work


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

My Bronzo mod


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Pimped 031J, a poor man's Rolex.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Srp773 Pepsi


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

HomebrewMTB said:


> This is stunning and 6R15 worthy. What is the case?


If I'm not mistaken, the case looks like an SKX033/SKX031.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

khronolektur said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the case looks like an SKX033/SKX031.


That's right


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

brawijaya80 said:


> View attachment 14690299
> 
> 
> My Bronzo mod


Bravo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Added a signed crown and brushed chapter ring to my 063 ("MM200") and a signed crown to my 007.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Daniel misses his beloved Omega















let's see what we can do























will be continued


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

Some mods I have recently done.

Tuna can, with a sterile case.

Batman mod and another with a black pvd case.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Pomello (Oct 30, 2019)

The mod bug bit me


----------



## lechat (Oct 13, 2014)

My mod 2 years 
Sharkey with blue lagoon 
To sale 166e from EU


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

lechat said:


> My mod 2 years
> Sharkey with blue lagoon
> To sale 166e from EU


That is a really good mod. You have other? I would love a sharkey tuna mod. And i'm also in France


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

Duplicated


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ajucet Blue dial + Gold hands from another model + Planet Insert & Atlas Bezel from OSC


----------



## Barnstormer (Jul 28, 2007)

I media blasted the black ion coating from the shroud on my SUN023. I never liked how monochrome the SUN019 was, and prefer the color of the hands and the bezel here.

Also, I am disastrously bad at photographing watches.


----------



## puckerth (Jul 16, 2015)

After breaking a seconds hand, ordering new hands, breaking a wheel in the movement, replacing that wheel, having it still not work right, then replacing the movement. Finally done and running strong!


----------



## Odierology (Jan 2, 2019)

Some dress watch wannabes. My SKX MAS DateJust Mod.









Sent from my CPH1723 using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

SBDC063

WABI'd bezel insert
Top Hat Sapphire crystal
Signed crown
Genuine MM300 hands
Brushed SS chapter ring


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

This is really difficult


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

mod with crystaltime watch case CT702


----------



## Alexanderchu (Feb 15, 2019)

It is true that can't you can't go wrong with an Admiralty grey strap.

Faded 031 bezel, DD sapphire crystal, amongst other tweaks


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hello all, I don't believe I've yet posted in this thread. The final parts for this Christmas gift arrived just in time!



















- SNK809 as a base, chamfered lugs and polished
- Ajuicet dial
- hands from somewhere on ebay
- double dome sapphire
- ceramic/steel ebay bracelet


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

Just finished;

Jardur Seatimer homage
















My first dial build all hand drawn and painted, model train dry rub transfer decals for numbers, letters and markers. Alignment is a bit off. Lume is sloppy, I need more practice.









I had hands more like original however I broke the minutes hand trying to broach it and seconds hand hole was too big.









Raketa 2623.H 24 hour movement


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

I love this clear design 








there was an ugly sea urchin in my drawer








but the crown design has to be changed


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

SKX save the ocean 2019.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Sterile 41mm case, display case back, sapphire crystal, 120 click uni-directional bezel, screw down crown, custom 3D printed adapters to fit Seiko dials and an NH35A movement (with black date wheel transplanted from a 7s26).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Any modder who has the sense to use a black date wheel on the (black or blue) FFF dial is a friend of mine. :-!



didymus03 said:


> ... (with* black date wheel *transplanted from a 7s26).
> View attachment 14716307


----------



## Deamin (May 31, 2019)

I am not a modder.How ever,I do like to look at the things people have modded.Also I like to dream up combinations that would look ok,in my eyes. I notice people tend to mod realy popular watches, like Skx and Turtle. I can imagine this has a lot to do with parts,after market and factory.....

I have a couple of combinations that would look Ok,that I'd thought I'd share. I think both of these watches are "Good" in their own right. But something about each mucks them up,but when combined.I think they'd look Ok indeed.

So one though was,the open heart SSA327 (pogue esk),given an Orange diver dial...&#8230;..

And a SRP715 dial and hands (entire guts). Put in a srpc85 case and bracelet...&#8230;&#8230;. For the ultimate field watch Seiko forgot to make.Bit big at 43mm,but better than stock config of both.


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Just bought this one- have a couple changes I'm going to make, but it's pretty sweet as it is!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

2nd attempt, alignment is a bit better. So want to lume it but afraid I'll mess it up again. Maybe just some lume dots.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

the gig said:


> Just bought this one- have a couple changes I'm going to make, but it's pretty sweet as it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that one. What kind of changes are you making? I agree, sweet as it is.

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robbie_roy (Jun 27, 2018)

@The gig, I agree with you and Condor, the watch is sweet as it is! Definitely looking forward to seeing the mod though.

This is my first Seiko (SKX007) and really love it so far. Done by Mad Mod Watches -- did not find much info about them online but was very happy with the results. If you search Reddit/watches for Mad Mod Watches, I added some more info there too, just can't post the link here. A mashup of a diver, pilot, and field watch. Only thing to note is that I truly despised the sheet metal and hollow end-link Seiko bracelet (it was originally an oyster one), but very happy with the Strapcode one in the last picture here, as well as the Nick Mankey strap.


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Condor97 said:


> I really like that one. What kind of changes are you making? I agree, sweet as it is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


It's going to get a top hat crystal, dlw polished coin edge, lumed ceramic insert, and an angus jubilee. I love the top hats, and I like the thinner profile of dlw bezel. I can always pop this Ridwan bezel back on and put it back on the stock bracelet too and come back to basically this look, just a different crystal. Have the crystal and bracelet already, waiting on the bezel and insert, bit I might just get impatient and pop it in..... it should be all here by next weekend anyways. I also have this chapter ring on it's way, but i'm not sure I still want to use it on this one.... what do ya think?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Originally, I was only planning to replace the crystal on this mini turtle with a domed sapphire but I ham-handedly jacked up the chapter ring when pressing the old crystal out. So I got the steel one from Yobokies. New strapcode Angus jubilee and it's done now.


----------



## mls64 (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful! Also, it was post #15000 for this thread.


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Just finished this one last night


----------



## ICUdude (Feb 7, 2017)

rockhopper353 said:


> Some mods I have recently done.
> 
> Tuna can, with a sterile case.
> 
> ...


Great batman Mod! Really giving me the itch to mod my Seiko


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

the gig said:


> It's going to get a top hat crystal, dlw polished coin edge, lumed ceramic insert, and an angus jubilee. I love the top hats, and I like the thinner profile of dlw bezel. I can always pop this Ridwan bezel back on and put it back on the stock bracelet too and come back to basically this look, just a different crystal. Have the crystal and bracelet already, waiting on the bezel and insert, bit I might just get impatient and pop it in..... it should be all here by next weekend anyways. I also have this chapter ring on it's way, but i'm not sure I still want to use it on this one.... what do ya think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good changes, I like your thinking. I like the look of that chapter ring, though personally I like to have the minute markers. Just a matter of preference. It is nice looking.

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah I think I'm going to skip the chapter ring for now. I can always change it up later, but I agree, the markings look better.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

________________


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Ok. So i bought a strapcode oyster bracelet for my Seiko 007 and found it really heavy. I just switched back to the original bracelet and find it very appealing because it's so light. Has anyone else experienced this? I feel like i should like the strapcode more, but it was making me crazy how heavy it was. Is the jubilee lighter from strapcode? I am curious about your thoughts...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardyArr (Nov 15, 2017)

Casualwatchguy said:


> Ok. So i bought a strapcode oyster bracelet for my Seiko 007 and found it really heavy. I just switched back to the original bracelet and find it very appealing because it's so light. Has anyone else experienced this? I feel like i should like the strapcode more, but it was making me crazy how heavy it was. Is the jubilee lighter from strapcode? I am curious about your thoughts...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have their 20mm jubilee (I think it's the Angus) on my SARB. It's solid and pretty heavy. I also have the Endmill and Oyster for my SKX, which are also heavy. I'd bet a 22mm jubilee is a similar weight. The original bracelet is hollow everywhere it can be hollow, so it's hard to find something lighter in steel.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Jiarongljd (Jun 4, 2018)

My pepsi meteorite turtle!


----------



## Jiarongljd (Jun 4, 2018)

My pepsi meteorite turtle!


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Nearly perfect - a little bit bezel cleaning only























My two darlings - SKX031 and SNZF Sea Urchin


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Another 007 mod
Follow me on Instagram
@theseikomodder


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Ne next project is waiting in the box









I like the Doxa Style from the 80's


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

marcellolipi said:


> Nearly perfect - a little bit bezel cleaning only
> 
> View attachment 14723957
> 
> ...


Spectacular work! That McQueen homage is stellar. How did you work the bezel?

I'm also curious on the Urchin. Which GS hands are those and more importantly which bezel insert is that? I looked everywhere for a full tick insert to no avail before settling on ordering a 15 minute sub style. I wanted to do a similar GS style with either the stock SNZF dial or perhaps the older 10 Bar.


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi all. I'm not a modder but just received my first real mod from the assembler (after a couple hiccups). I chose all the parts. What do you all think? (Sorry for suboptimal pics.)
-Dagaz dial, hands, chapter ring
-Murphy bezel (Dave M. was AWESOME!)
-Yobokies lumed insert
-Crystal Times DD clear AR crystal
-WatchBandit strap






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Decided to redo the SNZG. I really liked the combo I previously had, but didnt care for the day/date window, so I ordered a Namokis dial and kept the gilt MM hands. It just looks so classy, IMO. Kept the gray Barton canvas strap that looks and wears so well on this watch, and just with this combo overall. I had ordered a set of hands from OSC, but they never showed up, and that guy has THE WORST customer service, so Im having to deal with PayPal on that one. I will never order from that idiot again. Oh well.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

^^^
Useful info regarding OSC. Beautiful mod.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

khronolektur said:


> ^^^
> Useful info regarding OSC. Beautiful mod.


Thank you.

I won't go into too much detail here, but I've ordered from OSC many times, and the customer service has been horrible every time. So I'm done with them. I had to get PayPal involved because the guy has never once replied to any of my emails requesting info on my order, etc. He won't even reply to my messages through eBay, which is where I had to reach him last time there was an issue. Anyway, PayPal is helping resolve the issue.


----------



## NikolaHR (Feb 19, 2019)

A few of my mods at the moment

SKX001 with rafflestime tuna dial, black hands and rubber nato, i have a submariner bezel and a black insert in the mail, but I like this one too

SNKE63 that I replaced a faulty movement with one that had black day/date, bracelet is from a breil manta vintage diver

Citizen from phillipines in which i placed a working 8200 movement that i had, dial is from aliexpress, hands seiko style I had with the movement, bezel insert was scratched so i polished it. I need to replace the crystal with an original one as this one is too thin and smaller diameter, and the gap is filled with a disgusting brown glue... Cant wait to do it as I really like the dimensions of the case, bigger than skx013 but smaller than 007


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I won't go into too much detail here, but I've ordered from OSC many times, and the customer service has been horrible every time. So I'm done with them. I had to get PayPal involved because the guy has never once replied to any of my emails requesting info on my order, etc. He won't even reply to my messages through eBay, which is where I had to reach him last time there was an issue. Anyway, PayPal is helping resolve the issue.


Hey I'm sorry to hear of your troubles with OSC - but in his defence, I've dealt him lots over the years and have never had any issues - we chatted about mods and styles and never had an issue with him.

Not doubting your troubles, but for a balanced view, I would prefer to deal with him than either yobokies or Jake at Dagaz. OSC and Lucius Atelier are the two best suppliers of Seiko MOD parts I've personally dealt with. Either way, your mod is awesome, unique lol that is sometimes lacking 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Hey I'm sorry to hear of your troubles with OSC - but in his defence, I've dealt him lots over the years and have never had any issues - we chatted about mods and styles and never had an issue with him.
> 
> Not doubting your troubles, but for a balanced view, I would prefer to deal with him than either yobokies or Jake at Dagaz. OSC and Lucius Atelier are the two best suppliers of Seiko MOD parts I've personally dealt with. Either way, your mod is awesome, unique lol that is sometimes lacking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the compliment. Im glad you were able to get in touch with him and not have any issues. Unfortunately, he isnt even cooperating with PayPal as of yet, so I dont know what the guys issue is. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Hey I'm sorry to hear of your troubles with OSC - but in his defence, I've dealt him lots over the years and have never had any issues - we chatted about mods and styles and never had an issue with him.
> 
> Not doubting your troubles, but for a balanced view, I would prefer to deal with him than either yobokies or Jake at Dagaz. OSC and Lucius Atelier are the two best suppliers of Seiko MOD parts I've personally dealt with. Either way, your mod is awesome, unique lol that is sometimes lacking
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had to really try to get in touch with Dagaz to get an issue resolved, and then he was a real jerk to deal with. I've had good experience with Yobokies, AJuiceT, and Watchandstyle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Samurai (Nov 27, 2019)

Here is my JDM Seiko 5 Sport.
I have fitted a double domed sapphire crystal with Blue AR coating, a ceramic sloped black bezel insert, and a PVD coated steel strap.

Really happy with the way it came out.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

*Post your mods here =>*










Usual suspects all round:

Seiko srp777
Dagaz dial, polished chapter ring, bezel insert and hands
Crystaltimes DD saphire with clear AR
OSC bezel
Uncle Seiko BOR bracelet and end links

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Some better shots of the above Soxa mod. Incidentally, the Uncle Seiko BOR bracelet is excellent, highly recommended. Also bright a blue waffle strap at the same time, really good quality too 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

First Seiko mod I was able to assist in putting together. Pretty awesome experience and definitely not as easy as it looked on YouTube.
---------------------------------
Case: SKX007 stock 
Bezel: Murphy Coin Edge 
Bezel Insert: Coke Bezel
Dial: @komoworks seigaiha 
Chapter Ring: Matte Silver
Hands: Yabokies custom set
Movement: NH36 handwinding









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Happy Holidays all! I built my "Twilight Turtle" earlier today and took some stylized photos for fun!

















Build details:
• Crystaltimes CT702 conversion case
• LCBI coin edge bezel
• SKX009 bezel insert
• Crystaltimes CT025F with clear AR
• SKX009 chapter ring
• SBDC001 Sumo seconds hand
• SRP585 Mohawk minute and hour hands
• SPB097 Twilight Blue dial
• Presage 4R35B with gold oscillating weight
• Aftermarket SKX crown
• SKX007/9 case back
• Z22 flat rib strap

Regular pics along with build pics here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/dedi...700-build-thread-4958121-28.html#post50611863


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Post your mods here - Pantor Nautilus*

This is a Pantor Nautilus, I am including it in here because it has a Seiko movement and now Stargate hands...


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Some oranges, and some greens...very healthy.



























The case, bezel, insert, crystal (flat sapphire, clear AR) and crown are all from CrystalTimes.
The plongeur handset, and chapter ring are from Dragonshroud. 
The stingray strap is from Etsy
Powered by an NH 35 movement.


----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

ccmjd said:


> Some oranges, and some greens...very healthy.
> 
> View attachment 14736323
> View attachment 14736325
> ...


Cue the Irish Rovers.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Just a little bit orange


----------



## DisplacedSoutherner (Jul 14, 2016)

Have loved this watch but letting it go to find another project as it doesn’t get as much wear as it should.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko Ancient Mariner project...

Aftermarket bezel
Ceramic bezel insert
Domed sapphire
dark chapter ring
No Radiations dial and hands


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

carlowus said:


> Seiko Ancient Mariner project...


Very nice!
Here's mine - SNZH. Some might find it useful for comparison.


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Follow up from last week- new crystal, bezel, insert and bracelet. Before and after shot









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ste303 (May 5, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> I think I previously posted this old J Springs model. (On black rubber.)
> 
> Just changed the strap the other day...
> Now, I love it more than ever.
> ...


love this mod, what is the dial you used on this ? And where from ?I would like to try and do an snk mod with this


----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

A combination of the 6309-7040 and the 7548-700B, including the quartz movement.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Made a yellow version as well








Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

All original 6309-7040, apart from the 7548 quartz movement. An absolute favorite!


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

Sk5 mod..









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Had some Skx Parts left in box (anyway the class insert is a bit damaged) . Took the CT turtle hybrid case , modified dial and hands getting better lumen,
and fantastic BoR by Uncle with 6309 links .


----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

All original 6309-7040, apart from an added 7548 quartz movement. My most worn watch of 2019!


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Best wishes for the new decade!

The helium valve arrived yesterday.
I have to drill the screw tap.
















First Seiko-Omega collab


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Best wishes to you too.

Exciting project. :-!
Do you intend to increase the W/R rating? 
And polish the bezel - to get the scratches out?

If so, have you taken it off? Does it come off?
It should, right? But the one I had was uncooperative. Very.



marcellolipi said:


> Best wishes for the new decade!
> The helium valve arrived yesterday.
> I have to drill the screw tap.
> First Seiko-Omega collab
> ...


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Best wishes to you too.
> 
> Exciting project. :-!
> Do you intend to increase the W/R rating?
> ...


Uncooperative like, was difficult but then eventually came off? Or uncooperative like you nearly lost and eye and it's still in its original location?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Uncooperative like, was difficult but then eventually came off? Or uncooperative like you nearly lost and eye and it's still in its original location?


It lifted a little, then stopped. Now, I can't even get it back down to its original position.
Naturally, it won't rotate either now.

I just spent $100+ USD for a bezel lifter.
It'd better to the job!! 
Otherwise, I am gonna write to POTUS to nuke that part of the word! :-!


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> It lifted a little, then stopped. Now, I can't even get it back down to its original position.
> Naturally, it won't rotate either now.
> 
> I just spent $100+ USD for a bezel lifter.
> ...


Wow. Sounds worse than the time the honey badger got loose in your watch storage and modification shed. At least this time, you kept all your fingers old pal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Added PADI blue/red chapter ring and taller single dome crystal for that vintage magnifying effect and blue AR. It's a lot for a watch that most people wouldn't notice the differences. But it brings me joy. Happy New Years to all the Seiko modders!


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Overview

I bought my first Seiko diver in 2014 and made my first of several modified SKX divers beginning in 2015. Each of these projects turned out well, but I disliked deconstructing a perfect working dive watch to add my preferred aftermarket mods. In 2018 I built a hacking and handwinding diver from scratch using a NE15/6r15 movement and parts I sourced independently. I tried a similar from-scratch project in 2019 with a Seiko 5, and this is my latest attempt.

Specs

-Movement: Hattori NE15 / Seiko 6r15 (Cousins UK)

-Movement Holder: Seiko 4408 171 (the bay)

-Case: ct702 SKX007 to SRP Turtle Conversion Case (Crystaltimes)

-Crystal w/gasket: ct101 Top Hat Sapphire Crystal - SKX007+ (Crystaltimes)

-Caseback: Zombie Diver w/Gasket (Crystaltimes)

-Dial/Hands: MarineMaster 300 (Yobokies)

-Crown/Stem: Seiko 1E70D1SNS0 signed crown [same as SARB059] (The Bay)

-Bezel: "The Soft Coin One" for SKX007 7s26-0200 w/Click Spring (One Second Closer)

-Bezel Insert: Ceramic SKX Black - Luminous Green (DLW)

-Bezel Gasket: .80mm x 35mm (Esslinger)

-Chapter Ring: Stainless Custom Chapter Ring (One Second Closer)

Total Coast: $670 US

Lessons Learned:

1. Crystaltimes advertises their Turtle Conversion Case as a direct swap for the 0020 case used by the SKX divers. I found this to be true. All of the SKX mod parts and SARB059 crown/stem I added fit the case perfectly.
2. Some of the posts in this forum state that you need to remove the date wheel to add the appropriate dial spacer to the movement so it fits the case. According to the feedback I got for this project, that is not true. The spacer should fit over the movement if stretched. However, if you decide to remove the screws holding onto the date indicator maintaining plate, please know that the date jumper and several date wheels will fall off if you then turn the movement upside down. This is not good.
3. If #2 occurs, refer to the tech guides on the internet.
4. Most watch makers in my area will not touch a custom watch, especially if I touched it first. I understand why this is the case, but several shops near my home lost out on my business (now and repeat business for my other watches' tune-ups) because they didn't want to touch it. Luckily, I have one local guy with a soft spot for amateurs like myself.
5. I asked my watchmaker to set the hands and regulate the movement for me. I've set hands in the past, but I don't want to risk scratching the dial and ruining the project 5 minutes before completion. I didn't need the watch regulated since it was -17sec new from the factory, but hey, why not?




































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> If so, have you taken it off? Does it come off?
> It should, right? But the one I had was uncooperative. Very.


This bezel is a monster - no chance for taken it off.
Polishing starts after case work has done, but I want a vintage look.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Recent build...


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

007 mod


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

HomebrewMTB said:


> Added PADI blue/red chapter ring and taller single dome crystal for that vintage magnifying effect and blue AR. It's a lot for a watch that most people wouldn't notice the differences. But it brings me joy. Happy New Years to all the Seiko modders!
> 
> View attachment 14746473
> 
> View attachment 14746477


Very nice!
Where did you find this chapter ring please?


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*

@begud...I've seen those colored hour chapter rings on DLWwatches dot com

I just noticed they also have gold chapter rings. @Ac10bad...is that gold on yours? Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Decided to change the hands up a bit on the 007. SBDC063 hour/minute hands and an orange GMT seconds hand from Namokis.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

MrThompsonr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very nice!


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Fossilbones said:


> Very nice!


Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Here is my first complete mod but it's not a total success.

Parts listing:

- cheap (garbage) skx013 Philippines special from the bay
- NH36 movement from the bay
- white explorer dial and mil spec Hands from DLW
- coin bezel, insert and brushed chapter ring from Lucius Atelier
- signed crown from Namoki

On the good side, it runs and I'm pretty satisfied by the look of it.

On the wrong side, ... ouch too many:
- If I try to screw the case back strongly, the second hand stops. It looks like it touches the crystal. It could come from the absence of the case back gasket (or maybe the chapter ring is not tall enough)
- I don't know why but I was unable to put the mil spec minute hand. It just doesn't fit well. I easily put back the original one. So hands don't match.
- Bezel doesn't turn. Yet, I've put back the click spring and bezel gasket.
- I haven't change the day disc yet, so it's misaligned.

In short, I still need a lot of practice before starting my next project


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



NamNorimai said:


> @begud...I've seen those colored hour chapter rings on DLWwatches dot com
> 
> I just noticed they also have gold chapter rings. @Ac10bad...is that gold on yours? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks NamNorimai, but on DLW website I could only find a black and red chapter ring. The same on the Watch and Style website.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



begud said:


> Thanks NamNorimai, but on DLW website I could only find a black and red chapter ring. The same on the Watch and Style website.


Ahh...just realized it's navy and not black. Hopefully homebrew reveals the secret. I'm thinking maybe it was painted..?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks, no it's brushed stainless steel from @crystaltimes


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seiko's Love


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ok, last hands change for a bit. OSC hour/minute hands and kept the orange GMT seconds hand from Namokis.


----------



## mls64 (Jul 7, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Seiko's Love


Nice cabinet for your impressive Seiko collection.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

mls64 said:


> Nice cabinet for your impressive Seiko collection.


Thanks, I appreciate! I mod this cabinet myself, big batch of watches need a big box


----------



## mls64 (Jul 7, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Thanks, I appreciate! I mod this cabinet myself, big batch of watches need a big box


Wow! That is fantastic.


----------



## golfakis4 (Oct 1, 2019)

can someone point me where can i search for 3d party dials for skx i know yobokies dagaz and namokimods since i bought some things for my turtle but i want a dial for my skx thats has seiko logo in it. recently found seikolodi in instagram do you message him to to buy from him like yobokie? any other 3d party sellers with good lume?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Just a simple dial & hands swap on an old -- SNZF, G, or H? -- model.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

The CT 707 today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Just reinstalled the dome crystal on my 775


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

mls64 said:


> Wow! That is fantastic.


Very impressive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

First of this year. CT707 NCG crown at 3 watch case.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

First of this year. CT707 NCG crown at 3 watch case.
View attachment 14758753

View attachment 14758755

Mod parts list.
case : crystaltime CT707 NCG [email protected]
dial: seiko samurai zimbe6 LE in THAILAND
hands set: seiko SRP231 babt tuna
black bezel,chapter ring, crown: watchsandstyle
sapphire crystal: crystaltime CT094


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Today's









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## heywatchit!! (Jan 23, 2019)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



begud said:


> Here is my first complete mod but it's not a total success.
> 
> Parts listing:
> 
> ...


You should probably get a gasket on the back asap, but there could be other issues causing the seconds hand to hit the glass. I've noticed that the NH36 movements I've gotten from Ebay have much taller seconds hands posts than the made in Japan 4R35/36 movements that come with the actual watch. The spacing should be roughly the same between the hour/min/sec hands but on the NH36 from ebay the spacing is about 2x on the seconds hand. Not only that, but some seconds posts are even taller than others. Previously, I've had no problems with this and have even liked the extra height and perceived visual depth it gives to some set ups.

HOWEVER, I have recently run into a problem with the seconds hand hitting the inside of a flat crystal and stops moving. It was really unexpected because I previously tried out the exact same movement & hands in different OEM Seiko cases with flat crystals and it worked perfectly fine in each case. The only thing that I changed was the OEM seconds hand - it's somewhat hard to find so I removed it to use in another mod that I prioritized more. I was able to find a second copy of the same seconds hand later, but this time it hit the glass on every case I tried it on. Again the two seconds hands I used were both OEM Seiko parts in sealed packages, from the same model, & from the same source. I have not had any similar problems with these NH36 movements & flat crystals, just this particular movement & seconds hand.

Anyways, just something to keep in mind, that there could be issues with manufacturing tolerances at fault. Using a double domed crystal fixes the problem, since the curve on the inside gives the seconds hand more clearance.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

golfakis4 said:


> can someone point me where can i search for 3d party dials for skx i know yobokies dagaz and namokimods since i bought some things for my turtle but i want a dial for my skx thats has seiko logo in it. recently found seikolodi in instagram do you message him to to buy from him like yobokie? any other 3d party sellers with good lume?


https://www.watchpartsplaza.com/us/watch-parts/dials/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

Are there any ceramic inserts that are not shiny ? Ceramic inserts with brushed/satin finish are used by almost all microbrands and many bigger brands too. I really like that non-shiny look but I could only find shiny from mod suppliers.


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

the gig said:


> Today's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello - any idea where I can source an original Sumo dial and set of Sumo hands similar to the ones in your mod?
Ideally without the prospex X... thanks!


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

007 mod with fuchsia bezel insert, deep sea bezel, brushed stainless steel chapter ring, lolipop second hand, Seiko mini turtle dial, black NATO strap.


----------



## spau3230 (Jul 30, 2017)

Here is my seiko mod. It's a SQ 5Y23-8049 dial and crystal in a 7009-8079 movement and case. You'll see some photos without the second hand. It was added later.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

My CT707 updated with a polished smooth bezel and the Sapphire crystal with Cyclops from my Pagani Sub case on a Strapcode Jubilee...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

007 mod with mini turtle dial , stainless steel chapter ring, fuchsia bezel insert, sub style bezel, super jubilee from strapcode.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Latest SKX project, SKXA35 with SKX779 dial and hands - seconds hand aftermarket.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

I bought this watch 








because it reminded me of this








That's the result
























Yes - it's a genuine Seiko BOR - I Love it


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Haven't posted in a long while, but here are some recent mods:


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Sorry, DP.


----------



## NamNorimai (Oct 18, 2018)

undertheradar said:


> View attachment 14768939
> 
> 
> View attachment 14768947


These two are incredible! They're all great, but that case back is sooo good. And I love every choice on the 007.

Transmitted from below the earth's surface.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks. I built the Turtle for one of my scouts who got eagle and is going off to the naval academy. 
The SKX is my wife's. 



NamNorimai said:


> These two are incredible! They're all great, but that case back is sooo good. And I love every choice on the 007.
> 
> Transmitted from below the earth's surface.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> Thanks. I built the Turtle for one of my scouts who got eagle and is going off to the naval academy.
> The SKX is my wife's.


That scout back is awesome. Looks too deep to be an engraving, hows it done?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

It's laser engraved...with a fiber laser I believe. Took me a looong time to find someone that could do it!



Jtragic said:


> That scout back is awesome. Looks too deep to be an engraving, hows it done?


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

begud said:


> HomebrewMTB said:
> 
> 
> > Added PADI blue/red chapter ring and taller single dome crystal for that vintage magnifying effect and blue AR. It's a lot for a watch that most people wouldn't notice the differences. But it brings me joy. Happy New Years to all the Seiko modders!
> ...


Sorry I've been spending all my WUS time in the epic 8926 thread.

TOP SECRET reveal: SKX PADI chapter ring = stock SKX009 + Extra Fine Red Sharpie

I did order the Namoki black ring with red markers but it was taking too long. I was impatient so I stopped by Staples and picked up a pack of Sharpies. I had an extra 009 chapter ring in case it was a disaster but I thought it turned out OK. It took me two tries to get it looking good. It wiped pretty clean with rubbing alcohol. The trick seemed to be to blot the markings after it dried for a few seconds so it wasn't so shiny.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Not quite done with the Grand Urchin but it's looking quite posh so far. Still waiting on the sapphire crystal I ordered and might try for a screw down crown mod for the cherry on top.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

And one more... You may have seen this dial and hand set before. It's been in a couple of previous iterations but never quite found a home. This is the infamous Invicta 8926. I did the mod to house a Milsub but thought I would try the Sinn in the same case as well. Never mind the vintage sub insert. If it stays here I'll find something more Seiko Sinnful. And yes, that's an acrylic crystal.


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

HomebrewMTB said:


> Sorry I've been spending all my WUS time in the epic 8926 thread.
> 
> TOP SECRET reveal: SKX PADI chapter ring = stock SKX009 + Extra Fine Red Sharpie
> 
> ...


Genius!


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

Shroud mod for the reissued Seiko Arnie SNJ025.


----------



## Hastey (Sep 2, 2019)

My first attempt at modding and started with something easy, bezel change for my SKX171. Next will be to tackle a crystal upgrade


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

my modded sk5 .. I managed to fix the bracelet after some effort.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Double Domed/Sub SKX399


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

HomebrewMTB said:


> Still waiting on the sapphire crystal I ordered and might try for a screw down crown mod for the cherry on top.


I like the Urchin. For may first project I shaved the guard completely. If you choose the SKX031 aftermarket crown - shaving isn't necessary. If you take the small CT crown - you have to file a little bit inside the crown guard.

















SKX031 aftermarket crown


----------



## AustinG611 (May 13, 2018)

Latest project.


----------



## AustinG611 (May 13, 2018)

...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

SKX007 TST conversion pilot diver
-Yobokies: dial, second hand
-OSC: hour, minute hands
-Dagaz: bezel insert, chapter ring, dome sapphire crystal
-Murphy: coin edge bezel
dP


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

watch case: SKX007
movement: NH36
dial: komo seikaiha
hands set: new sumo style
bezel: s/s coin edge
insert: black/red PO style ceramic
crown: red "S" sign crown
strap: crafterblue CB10


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

nat007 said:


> View attachment 14778543
> 
> View attachment 14778545
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Can you share the source of that ceramic bezel insert?

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Seiko Explorer*

Done using Seiko 5 SNKK87 watch with Dagaz dial and hands.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Seiko 5 SNK809/656 mod. I bought it from someone else who did the 656 dial and hands mod, can't take credit for that. I had actually just sold a Sinn 556A and wanted to give something like this a shot, was considering buying parts to start, and then it popped up in F29 already done and at a reasonable price. Sold.

What it didn't have: upgraded movement and crystal. Ima wait until the 7s movement craps out or I get bored before doing anything about it, because... well, just because. But I told myself I could live with the OG Hardlex crystal until it got too scratched up. Turns out "too scratched up" = some minor pitting barely visible in most light that most people wouldn't even notice.

Plus Mrs-ish mconlonx got me a set of watch tools for Christmas, which included a crystal press. Ordered up a Crystal Times double domed 30mm job with purple AR. First crystal mod attempt worked out pretty slick, no real issues. Biggest peeve was simply trying to get the movement/holder assembly back in -- all else was smooth sailing.

Since that worked out so well, I also swapped back to stock hands on a Glycine I'd purchased with aftermarket replacements. Slightly more fiddly, but again, success! Man, this modding stuff is pretty fun... Next up: dial and bezel insert replacement on a Heimdallr 6105 homage.

It's interesting -- I like the domed crystal in relation to the case, but right off the bat, it's a big stylistic difference from the flat stock crystal I was used to in the watch, and the flat crystal found on the 556A. Not worse, but... different...

































PS: You know what helped getting me started with mods? YouTube. I mean, sure, the how-to's are invaluable, but even more a confidence thing -- seeing some of the doofuses (doofi?) who post vids of themselves working on watches, one can't help but think, "Man, if they can do it and make it work, no reason I shouldn't be able to..." So, big shout out to all the barely competent people posting vids of themselves stumbling through watch mods.


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

mconlonx said:


> Seiko 5 SNK809/656 mod. I bought it from someone else who did the 656 dial and hands mod, can't take credit for that. I had actually just sold a Sinn 556A and wanted to give something like this a shot, was considering buying parts to start, and then it popped up in F29 already done and at a reasonable price. Sold.
> 
> What it didn't have: upgraded movement and crystal. Ima wait until the 7s movement craps out or I get bored before doing anything about it, because... well, just because. But I told myself I could live with the OG Hardlex crystal until it got too scratched up. Turns out "too scratched up" = some minor pitting barely visible in most light that most people wouldn't even notice.
> 
> ...


Doofusi??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't think I posted this one before. It's an aftermarket case, MOD Royal Navy diver style dial and hands (CWC homage), aluminum chapter ring, flat sapphire crystal on a NATO (duh). I'm a sucker for sword hands.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mconlonx said:


> PS: YouTube... seeing some of the doofuses (doofi?) who post vids of themselves working on watches,... So, big shout out to all the barely competent people posting vids of themselves stumbling through watch mods.


When I see one of those... I can't even.. !
Hands over the watch they're working on, so you can't see anything BUT their hamfisted hands, which is out of focus anyway...

And all that needless chatter about how they first attempted X, but tried Y instead, but then decided to blablabla...

G zuss!!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

HomebrewMTB said:


> I don't think I posted this one before. It's an aftermarket case, MOD Royal Navy diver style dial and hands (CWC homage), aluminum chapter ring, flat sapphire crystal on a NATO (duh). I'm a sucker for sword hands.
> 
> View attachment 14781667


Thank you for posting, can you share where the parts come from?

How is the lume?


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> When I see one of those... I can't even.. !
> Hands over the watch they're working on, so you can't see anything BUT their hamfisted hands, which is out of focus anyway...
> 
> And all that needless chatter about how they first attempted X, but tried Y instead, but then decided to blablabla...
> ...


I literally laughed out loud at this because it's so true! Still, it's encouraging for newcomers to hear other folks' experiences in modding and hopefully those posting their vids will also learn and evolve to have more polished content.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

MrThompsonr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Even better, did you paint and relume hands yourself?


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

009 mod


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

carlowus said:


> HomebrewMTB said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I posted this one before. It's an aftermarket case, MOD Royal Navy diver style dial and hands (CWC homage), aluminum chapter ring, flat sapphire crystal on a NATO (duh). I'm a sucker for sword hands.
> ...


Most of the watch is from eBay but specifically dial and hands from Rafflestime. It's not Seiko bright but not bad at all for aftermarket lume in the short run. The dial and hands have lots of surface area for the lume which helps a lot. I haven't checked it overnight though.

Here is a quick comparison of a couple of aftermarket dials compared to Seiko. Left to right: SBDC053, Dagaz, Raffles, Yobokies. This is after a brief UV flashlight charge.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Fossilbones said:


> Even better, did you paint and relume hands yourself?


No, found them on eBay.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

This one again today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

MrThompsonr said:


> Fossilbones said:
> 
> 
> > Even better, did you paint and relume hands yourself?
> ...


Oh, now I remember seeing them on Ebay. Lume looks pretty good.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

HomebrewMTB said:


> Most of the watch is from eBay but specifically dial and hands from Rafflestime. It's not Seiko bright but not bad at all for aftermarket lume in the short run. The dial and hands have lots of surface area for the lume which helps a lot. I haven't checked it overnight though.
> 
> Here is a quick comparison of a couple of aftermarket dials compared to Seiko. Left to right: SBDC053, Dagaz, Raffles, Yobokies. This is after a brief UV flashlight charge.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. Really appreciate the data.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

I have these two incoming 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## markwesti (Jan 13, 2020)

epezikpajoow said:


> I have these two incoming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice , do the days seem longer for you too when you are waiting for you stuff to show up ? What model do you call the first one with the black face ?


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

markwesti said:


> Nice , do the days seem longer for you too when you are waiting for you stuff to show up ? What model do you call the first one with the black face ?


Days turn to weeks when waiting for shipments. It's even worse being on the last leg of the postman's route!

The watch on the left is an SPB105, which actually has a deep green sunburst dial with gold accents. A set of gold Marinemaster hands have been swapped on.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Still honeymooning with my Twilight Turtle build! I love that the SPB097 dial has the DIVER'S 200m text printed in red. It ties together perfectly with the SKX009 Pepsi bezel insert.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

ap614 said:


> Still honeymooning with my Twilight Turtle build! I love that the SPB097 dial has the DIVER'S 200m text printed in red. It ties together perfectly with the SKX009 Pepsi bezel insert.
> 
> View attachment 14785129


Awesome mod this one...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*



ap614 said:


> Days turn to weeks when waiting for shipments. It's even worse being on the last leg of the postman's route!
> 
> The watch on the left is an SPB105, which actually has a deep green sunburst dial with gold accents. A set of gold Marinemaster hands have been swapped on.


 Thanks, you're completely right 

This is the original SPB105, before the handswap

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Got this one in yesterday, had some parts waiting for it.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

These two today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

nat007 said:


> View attachment 14778543
> 
> View attachment 14778545
> 
> ...


@nat007 (or anyone else), I would love to know the source of that bezel insert. The only ceramic Coke PO-style insert I've found is on eBay. Just wanted to see if there was another source before ordering.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doomguy (Jun 12, 2018)

Does anyone have a lume shot or can anyone comment on the lume of yobokies H3 dial, if it's more like C3 or C1? I can't seem to find any info on the lume anywhere.

I am really looking for this 12/24 hour dial, _with_ a date window for my field watch build. I know Dagaz used to have one, but now they only have it without a date window.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Modded Monster









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

This isn't final, but I'm gonna wear it like this for a while.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Bought one Miyota 8215 movement from China via eBay. Right off the bat, I can only turn the stem clockwise a quarter of a turn then stuck. I put next to the new movement my other complete watch powered by Miyota 8215 so I know which direction I need to turn the stem to adjust the time. Currently I'm in the process of sending it back to the seller. Is the movement useless now or it can be fixed? Thanks.


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Another 009 mod


----------



## Ste303 (May 5, 2019)

zinglles said:


> New project. Skx 4r36 khuraburi mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi can you tell me where you got this dial and hands from. I really like helm watches but they are really hard to get hold of. Love this mod.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm really excited by this one. I've tried this dial/hand set in a few watches before (even a few pages up). The 8926 case was very close but this one is even better. I think this is it! I had originally bought this case for a vintage milsub homage but it didn't mesh well with the six digit style case so it's been idle. But I put this combo together this week just to see how it looked with this new insert I picked up. Winner winner chicken dinner!!!

Thanks to Mr Thompson for the inspiration and advice!


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

I think I found the perfect strap for this build? Gray sail cloth from Barton Straps...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## John_in_MA (Jul 4, 2006)

*6105 mods from 2002*

These are some old ones I just found pictures of. Back when you could get perfect condition 6105's for a couple hundred bucks.

First one was a complete disaster I turned into a two tone with I believe a monster bracelet. Did all the work myself.

The 2nd was the creation of some solid end links for the 6105 back when nobody made them.

Both of these were created in 2002.


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

Eggroll said:


> New mods for a new look for my SKX009J and SKX009K


How did you get the movement with a black day wheel and white date wheel? Could you buy it like that, or did you have to mod that yourself?


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

Citizen Promaster titanium mod


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

Same tutrtle, diff mods:


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

Vostok mod


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

guric1van said:


> Eggroll said:
> 
> 
> > New mods for a new look for my SKX009J and SKX009K
> ...


It has to be done. Cannot buy it that way from Seiko.


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

Yobokies bezel and blue crystal. Unfortunately I sold it 😞


----------



## John_in_MA (Jul 4, 2006)

My first in 18 years.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Did somebody used steeldive skx homage for a moding? I would like to know if this base is a perfect copy of the original one and if everything stuff from the seiko/skx modding will match/fit?
Bracelet?
Crystal?
Bezel?
Crown?
...
Thanks

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## littlequill (Jul 8, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*

Dagaz hands and bezel insert, blue AR sapphire, blue neon chapter ring from ebay









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

007 mod


----------



## adamjaffeback (Jul 22, 2019)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



begud said:


> Here is my first complete mod but it's not a total success.
> 
> Parts listing:
> 
> ...


I just modded a similar garbage watch from the Phillipines. I replaced the click spring and ordered a coin edge and a sub-style bezel from Crystal Times. The coin edge bezel really didn't work. The sub bezel does, but it doesn't quite seat all the way. There's no way to bend a case so severely, this would happen to both of us, is there?


----------



## adamjaffeback (Jul 22, 2019)

eBay
crud Phillipines SKX013 
blue dial and chapter ring

Crystal Times
Flat sapphire
NH36, regulated
Bezel
Crown

Yobokies lumed ceramic bezel insert
Strapcode Jubilee

Pretty happy with it. My first movement swap. Crystal Times coin edge bezel never say properly or wanted it rotate. I'll need to relume the dial; it glows, just barely.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonaco (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

guric1van said:


> Citizen Promaster titanium mod
> 
> View attachment 14793813


Stunner! Could you post a reference of the base watch?


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

My latest build, nicknamed the "Topper Turtle":









Build specs:
• Crystaltimes CT702 black IP conversion case
• DLW black PVD polished coin edge bezel
• Seiko SKX007 bezel insert
• Crystaltimes CT025F sapphire crystal with clear AR
• Seiko SKX007 chapter ring
• Seiko SRP407 Thailand Limited Edition Baby Tuna hand set
• Seiko SPB107 Topper Limited Edition dial
• Seiko SRPB43 Presage 4R35B movement with gold oscillating weight
• Seiko black date dial
• Seiko 7S26 movement spacer
• DLW black PVD polished "S" crown
• Seiko SKX007 case back cover
• Seiko SBBN013 Marine Master Darth Tuna rubber strap

Build photos posted in the dedicated thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/dedi...700-build-thread-4958121-29.html#post50824363


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

My Pagani Sub, "Seiko Deep Sea" mod today...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Nothing big, just a strap change, but it sure does look good, IMO. Royal blue sailcloth from Barton.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

change strap and clear case back


----------



## jagv428 (Jan 18, 2018)

nat007 said:


> View attachment 14810389
> 
> View attachment 14810391
> 
> ...


Amazing build.... Where did you get the dial from

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

009 mod


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =&amp;amp;amp;amp;gt;*

Heimdallr mod.
I planned to install a 12h Pepsi ceramic insert but I've discovered that standard skx insert can't fit with this watch because of the crystal that is a bit wider.

I'm still pleased by the result and I see a kind of superocean vibe.

https://i.imgur.com/nhNQ6XD.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/CNcCyOU.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/2mbgDEW.jpg


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

But the after market chapter ring fits oK?



begud said:


> Heimdallr mod.
> I planned to install a 12h Pepsi ceramic insert but I've discovered that *standard skx insert can't fit *with this watch because of the crystal


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> But the after market chapter ring fits oK?


It is not an after market chapter ring. It came with the watch. I chose the white dial just to test this chapter ring


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Just another FF mod









But - looks very similar


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

jagv428 said:


> Amazing build.... Where did you get the dial from
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


dial from komoworks.com


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

try to swap turtle STO 2019 dial on baby tuna.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

This is my recycling project. All parts were bought for other watches and not used.









Sapphire was for a SNK
also the Rally strap
Chapter for a SKX031 
Hands for a Diver and Pilot mod? I can't remember.


----------



## tommy.n (Apr 24, 2015)

Black or green ? Aliexpress watch with Seiko NH35a, Namoki hands.









Sent from my Mi 9 Lite using Tapatalk


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

My latest and favourite mod atm

•AJuiceT Case - amateurishly brushed by myself 
•acrylic crystal 
•NH35
•Dagaz Dial & Handset

Quite not satisfied with the hands - especially the seconds hand - to be honest.

Looking for alternatives but the search is more difficult than expected...


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

hizzey said:


> AJuiceT Case - amateurishly brushed by myself


correct is - well brushed by an amateur


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

marcellolipi said:


> Just another FF mod
> 
> View attachment 14812695
> 
> ...


Nice built, where did you get the dial?

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

hizzey said:


> •AJuiceT Case - amateurishly brushed by myself
> •acrylic crystal
> •NH35
> •Dagaz Dial & Handset.


Noice!
Hey, welcome, and thanks for posting the parts too.
A stylish and courteous thing to do


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Toofsy said:


> Nice built, where did you get the dial?
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


Found it on eBay. - no radiation -
(One year ago)
Seemed to be for a 2824, but the date widow position wasn't correct. Modified the position for the NH35 and reduced the dial size.

Regards


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Stupid double post

- ok - chance to show a new project 
Bought a old pilot watch with broken crown guard.
Made a new one from Delrin

Any idea for the dial? The original is for an other project.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



marcellolipi said:


> Found it on eBay. - no radiation -
> (One year ago)
> Seemed to be for a 2824, but the date widow position wasn't correct. Modified the position for the NH35 and reduced the dial size.
> 
> Regards


Great it's a dial from a limited edition (30 units) with a nice fff vintage case homage with swiss eta (the watch quote more or less 1400€)

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Minitech (Jan 26, 2020)

SKX007 Mods: Double domed sapphire crystal and blue AR coating, brushed chapter ring, batman blue/black ceramic bezel insert, coin-edge bezel.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have found this kind of design -- exaggerated batons for internal bezel -- to be particularly difficult to match with any of the *currently existing choice of aftermarket dials.*
SNZG15 (and its siblings) has/had the same problem, even though the batons were thinner compared to this.

I've never attempted a mod of this type for this reason. Just too much work, so so little improvement.

But the best I've come up with, is any dial with NO single minute indices, but large round 5-min markers. But these are almost impossible to come by. So, the best seems to be the SKX007 dial.



marcellolipi said:


> *Any idea for the dial*? The original is for an other project.
> 
> View attachment 14817943


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

hizzey said:


> My latest and favourite mod atm
> 
> •AJuiceT Case - amateurishly brushed by myself
> •acrylic crystal
> ...


Cool mod! Some options that come to mind would be DLW's mil spec or field spec hands.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Spent a few minutes after dinner fiddling with this unusual "cushion" case. 
Tiny & stylish at 38mm.
SNKF model with the humble 7S26 movement. 
I don't mind it at all -- a nice workhorse of a movmt!!

Glossy AJUCET "Submariner" dial + Ebay gold hands (seconds hand is from another Seiko model, leftover)


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Want to show you guys the first SKX I fully modded. Most of the parts from OSC, dial from ebay (think it was chronospride), and bracelet from strapcode.

Nothing super fancy or flashy.

As you can see in the first pic, mistakes were made in getting the bezel off. Part of the learning process and I wear it with pride. :-d


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh! You wait until you need to get those pilot bezels off! 

I almost resorted to a 3 lb hammer and concrete chisel... I just left it. 


Sent from a vague location via Tapatalk


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

captainmorbid said:


> Oh! You wait until you need to get those pilot bezels off!
> 
> I almost resorted to a 3 lb hammer and concrete chisel... I just left it.
> 
> Sent from a vague location via Tapatalk


Lol ya. I remember as I was pressing it down I was like "oh man, this is too tight to ever come off again." And so it has found its permanent home.


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> Cool mod! Some options that come to mind would be DLW's mil spec or field spec hands.


Thx fella.

I've even got the field spec hands from dlw but the lume is not satisfying...

I'm looking for the handset of the SNX425 or alternatively the SNKN33.

If someone knows someone who knows someone please let me know.


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

chuynh1109 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice.
It's look like an very expensive watch.

Where did you find this STO dial?


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Spent a few minutes after dinner fiddling with this unusual "cushion" case.
> Tiny & stylish at 38mm.
> SNKF model with the humble 7S26 movement.
> I don't mind it at all -- a nice workhorse of a movmt!!
> ...


I like this case.

Looks similar


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

begud said:


> Very nice.
> It's look like an very expensive watch.
> 
> Where did you find this STO dial?


I suppose for an SKX it was definitely a pricey build. I actually have no watch making skills, so I commissioned @Lume_shot from Instagram/YouTube to create the piece. He sources everything

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doomguy (Jun 12, 2018)

captainmorbid said:


> Oh! You wait until you need to get those pilot bezels off!
> 
> I almost resorted to a 3 lb hammer and concrete chisel... I just left it.
> 
> Sent from a vague location via Tapatalk


I almost lost my mind getting one of those off. Ended up dissembling the whole watch, then using a precision flat-head and hammer, and worked it out from the inside of the bezel.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Doomguy said:


> I almost lost my mind getting one of those off. Ended up dissembling the whole watch, then using a precision flat-head and hammer, and worked it out from the inside of the bezel.


I have accepted that those that I have installed pilot bezels on, shall forever remain in that configuration.

The zen of modding...

Sent from a vague location via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Is that a mod? If so, surely not using a Seiko case?
Or a real BP?
Nice n clean!



marcellolipi said:


> I like this case.
> 
> Looks similar
> 
> View attachment 14824701


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Real BP FF very limited for the Bundeswehr.
That means - exclusive military stuff.

https://omegaforums.net/threads/blancpain-fifty-fathoms-bund-3-h-advise-needed.77213/


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Real BP FF very limited for the Bundeswehr.
That means - exclusive military stuff.

https://omegaforums.net/threads/blancpain-fifty-fathoms-bund-3-h-advise-needed.77213/


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

My Padi 2.0 Mod

I swapped all the parts that bothered me 

•Seiko SRPA21
•coin edge bezel 
•flat sapphire w/ blue ar
•SRP773 chapter
•H&M from OneSecondCloser
•S from SRPA49


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

And another of the same, for a study in contrast of proportions...























marcellolipi said:


> Just another FF mod
> View attachment 14812695


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

For some reason it won't let me rotate the picture! SNK mod with crystaltimes DD sapphire and Dagaz dis and hands. Simple but love how it came out.

The gen1 monster 7s movement finally died! Had since new. Upgraded to NH36 and the SNK next to it donated the day wheel. Gen2 monster stem and crown. Otherwise totally standard. I even have the original bracelet, though I don't use it often

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonbe67 (Nov 18, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

First Vostok mod. OSC bezel, cheap ceramic insert from China, superluminova hands from a Russian seller on the bay and an original dial that I had to buy separately as I couldn't buy it in the case from anywhere

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Dagaz dial and hands in a Karlsokorona Baltic shield first edition









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

View attachment 14833933

6309 7040 case


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

nat007 said:


> View attachment 14833933
> 
> 6309 7040 case


What strap is that? Crown and buckle?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

Just finished this one....


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Finished this one yesterday. 

Padi Turtle with 
Domed Sapphire, 
Ceramic Bezel insert, 
coin bezel, 
Tuna Hands, 
Bead of rice bracelet

sorry for the fingerprints, lint and dust specks... ;-)


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Did these this morning: SZSC005 Jade Monster got polished seconds, (Sumo) signed crown and a low dome CT56 green AR sapphire. SBDC069 Blu Coral Sumo got new gaskets, polished Yabokies chapter, Namoki bezel insert, Blue AR CT39 domed sapphire and also a polished Seiko seconds hand it is on a 24mm Strapcode Endmill but with 22mm end links with a polished top edge to match the case.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

An old SNZG model - from 15 yrs ago? New Raffletime dial and hands.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

small mod

SNZH55 with another Seiko 5 dial, silver sunburst


----------



## jhunter3 (Jun 9, 2012)

MrThompsonr said:


>


Is that dial aftermarket as well? It looks like the diver rating letters are orange? Thanks, I really love this mod. This thread has got me hooked (obsessed...).


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> An old SNZG model - from 15 yrs ago? New Raffletime dial and hands.
> 
> View attachment 14840427
> View attachment 14840431


Really nice mod - but also really nice strap - and all importantly, great combo! Mind sharing the source of said strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Really nice mod - but also really nice strap - and all importantly, great combo! Mind sharing the *source of said strap?*


Cheapestnato.com

But that was when they had nice leather NATOs, and were actually cheap.
Now? Not so much. Even the selection has become less attractive.
Which is to say, they are showing all the signs of a "successful" business. More crap and charging more $$$. :-!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Latest project

SKX case with drilled through lugs
Domed sapphire
Smooth bezel
Pilot dial Namoki
Military Hands
Seiko bracelet from another model
see through caseback

I had wanted to do this for a long time, sort of a Field Tool watch, It came out pretty nice I think. But not perfect... ;-)


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

carlowus said:


> sort of a Field Tool watch, It came out pretty nice I think. *But not perfect*... ;-)


Looks pretty dang perfect to me !!


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

Does anyone have an accurate measure of the OD for bezel inserts for the SNZH? Googling has turned up various measures of 39.1mm, 39.36mm and 39.5mm.


----------



## PDAdict (May 21, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Cheapestnato.com
> 
> But that was when they had nice leather NATOs, and were actually cheap.
> Now? Not so much. Even the selection has become less attractive.
> Which is to say, they are showing all the signs of a "successful" business. More crap and charging more $$$. :-!


I very much agree with you.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Waldo67 said:


> Does anyone have an accurate measure of the OD for bezel inserts for the SNZH? Googling has turned up various measures of 39.1mm, 39.36mm and 39.5mm.


Just measured mine as 39.5mm.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

TC guts in a chronotac case









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Looks pretty dang perfect to me !!


Thank you for the kind words Tom. I certainly appreciate your opinion. ;-)

But I got the modding bug and I might change it around a bit... will see...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is another one, SNZH55J Classic with SARZ005J hands...


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

I love the difference a hand set can make... I always felt the sword hands were inappropriate for the dial on the SNZH's. You just validated my thoughts.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

ap614 said:


> I love the difference a hand set can make... I always felt the sword hands were inappropriate for the dial on the SNZH's. You just validated my thoughts.


Thank you and I am glad to be of help... ;-) some time it is fun just to try different combinations. But I agree with you that it does look nice with these hands...


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

Trev_L said:


> Just measured mine as 39.5mm.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Simple little mod I did awhile ago. Just splashed a little red on to the SKX, without fundamentally changing the SKX look.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, I decided to change the look of the Tool watch I put together the other day. This was mostly a re-dress of the face with a SKXA035 dial and Sea Urchin hands.

Otherwise it has

SKX case with drilled through lugs
Domed sapphire
see through case back with new gasket
SKXA35 dial
Sea Urchin hands
Seiko bracelet


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

A 'RECRAFT' case, Raffles dial and hands... + some Spanish NATO


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> A 'RECRAFT' case, Raffles dial and hands... + some Spanish NATO
> 
> View attachment 14861665
> View attachment 14861667


I would very much like to see that on a seatbelt fabric strap in dark gray?

Something like this -


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> I would very much like to see that on a seatbelt fabric strap in dark gray?
> 
> Something like this -
> 
> View attachment 14864819


Please. Take the whole fabric! 
I'll take what's left. ;-)


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

009 mod


----------



## Jaysembhi (Dec 24, 2016)

Fresh modded 7002


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Ac10bad said:


> 009 mod


Nice job on the chapter ring!


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Please. Take the whole fabric!
> I'll take what's left. ;-)


I say, steady on old boy.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Black and blue...














I'm not normally a fan of the lollipop second hand, but here it mirrors the indices so perfectly


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

A couple of simple projects...


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

re-mod on my SNZG.


----------



## 13eWa12N (Feb 4, 2016)

Hard to find the dark green dial but here it is.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

didymus03 said:


> re-mod on my SNZG.
> View attachment 14875023
> View attachment 14875025
> View attachment 14875027


Got one incoming for modding. Are there any options for using a bigger crown? Like one from a SKX?


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

carlowus said:


> A couple of simple projects...


Where is the dial from on the first mod?


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> I have found this kind of design -- exaggerated batons for internal bezel -- to be particularly difficult to match with any of the *currently existing choice of aftermarket dials.*
> SNZG15 (and its siblings) has/had the same problem, even though the batons were thinner compared to this.
> 
> I've never attempted a mod of this type for this reason. Just too much work, so so little improvement.
> ...


Maybe an alternative


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Man of Kent said:


> Got one incoming for modding. Are there any options for using a bigger crown? Like one from a SKX?


I have been wondering the same thing and plan on looking into it soonish. I'll let you know if I find something good.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Seiko SNZG13 Custom revisited*

Seiko SNZG13 Custom revisited

This is a SNZG13 with domed sapphire, Dagaz dial, Spork Hands and Stargate seconds hand.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Seiko SARZ005 Revisited*

Seiko SARZ005 with Dagaz dial and hands, seconds hand I believe is from Yobokies, new is a domed sapphire installed.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Pantor Nautilus revisited*

This is a Pantor Nautilus, to which I installed the Seiko Stargate hands. The seconds hand was changed form orange to white.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

*Re: Seiko SNZG13 Custom revisited*



carlowus said:


> Seiko SNZG13 Custom revisited
> 
> This is a SNZG13 with domed sapphire, Dagaz dial, Spork Hands and Stargate seconds hand.


That is superb. Nothing more to say really. I shall do my own soon. Maybe try and find a bigger crown but that's only a bonus if its possible.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Seiko SNZG13 Custom revisited*



Man of Kent said:


> That is superb. Nothing more to say really. I shall do my own soon. Maybe try and find a bigger crown but that's only a bonus if its possible.


Thank you for the kind words. Yes, this is a nice case for this type of projects... ;-)

The domed sapphire totally changes the feel of the watch too, highly recommended.


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

Does the SARB033's chapter ring come off when the movement is removed from the case? I'm thinking the SZSB012's dial will look good in it.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Simple mod and my first mod. Dagaz coin edge bezel with Dagaz bezel insert. After receiving the skx in the mail I immediately realized it was too shiny for me. This makes it looks right to me.
Question for all you modders our there: Is poor bezel fitment to be expected from Dagaz? I am pretty disappointed by the way this doesn’t quite fit all the way down. There is a slight gap between the bezel and the case now. Which also means the ratcheting bezel action is shoddy. If I push in while turning it sounds and feels ok, but if I just turn as usual it turns super easy and sounds/feels like a $5 watch.

Maybe there is something I can do? I contacted Dagaz, but no response.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Simple mod and my first mod. Dagaz coin edge bezel with Dagaz bezel insert. After receiving the skx in the mail I immediately realized it was too shiny for me. This makes it looks right to me.
> Question for all you modders our there: Is poor bezel fitment to be expected from Dagaz? I am pretty disappointed by the way this doesn't quite fit all the way down. There is a slight gap between the bezel and the case now. Which also means the ratcheting bezel action is shoddy. If I push in while turning it sounds and feels ok, but if I just turn as usual it turns super easy and sounds/feels like a $5 watch.
> 
> Maybe there is something I can do? I contacted Dagaz, but no response.


Probably something to do with the rubber ring. Re-do it and check the ring fitment.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Man of Kent said:


> Probably something to do with the rubber ring. Re-do it and check the ring fitment.


This can also happen if you forget to remove the rubber o-ring from the OEM bezel and insert it into the new one....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Man of Kent said:


> mxxxxxm30 said:
> 
> 
> > Simple mod and my first mod. Dagaz coin edge bezel with Dagaz bezel insert. After receiving the skx in the mail I immediately realized it was too shiny for me. This makes it looks right to me.
> ...





Ike2 said:


> Man of Kent said:
> 
> 
> > Probably something to do with the rubber ring. Re-do it and check the ring fitment.
> ...


Thanks for the responses, but I've installed the rubber o ring from the factory bezel. I have popped off and reinstalled it 3 times, with the same result. I say pop off because it fits much more loose than oem. Any other ideas??


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Yacht master mod


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Some fast wrist shots from my 3h crown modded Omega homage with genuine Omega helium valve


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Thanks for the responses, but I've installed the rubber o ring from the factory bezel. I have popped off and reinstalled it 3 times, with the same result. I say pop off because it fits much more loose than oem. Any other ideas??


It took me a while to fit the Dagaz bezel but it eventually was able to get it to fully seat. It took several attempts and just keep rotating it to finally get it seated properly. So just keep working with it.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

marcellolipi said:


> Some fast wrist shots from my 3h crown modded Omega homage with genuine Omega helium valve
> View attachment 14884803
> 
> 
> View attachment 14884811


Nice project, which Seiko model is the dial from?


----------



## littlequill (Jul 8, 2015)

Any idea where to source for pastel blue dial? (Something like halios dial)

I know Yobokies has blue axod and lemans dial. I also saw Ajuicet has light blue sunburst dial. 

But I am looking for either sub style or explorer style dial in pastel blue color. Preferably with date window

Thanks in advance for the info


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

marcellolipi said:


> Some fast wrist shots from my 3h crown modded Omega homage with genuine Omega helium valve
> View attachment 14884803
> 
> 
> View attachment 14884811


That's looks like the same dial as my mod. Was that dial from the seiko fieldmaster?

It was so much work in order to make this mod work. The dial was 29.5mm and not the standard 28.5mm









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## iknowpeanuts (Feb 13, 2020)

marcellolipi said:


> Some fast wrist shots from my 3h crown modded Omega homage with genuine Omega helium valve
> View attachment 14884803
> 
> 
> View attachment 14884811


thats a really cool mod


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

007 mod


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I greatly admire the _spirit _behind this project. |>



marcellolipi said:


> Some fast wrist shots from my 3h crown modded Omega homage with genuine Omega helium valve
> View attachment 14884803
> 
> 
> View attachment 14884811


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

VL123 said:


> That's looks like the same dial as my mod. Was that dial from the seiko fieldmaster?
> 
> It was so much work in order to make this mod work. The dial was 29.5mm and not the standard 28.5mm
> 
> ...


That's what I thought too, I just did not know that these came with the X on the dial.


----------



## Stemmy (Sep 23, 2019)

I've leaned quite a bit reading through this addictive forum. I haven't really contributed anything here so I'll post a photo of each of my three mods and a description of each. Modding is fun, never would have been able to pull any thing off without the help found here!

First, here is the most recent build. Specs:
-SRPC23 Dial,
-CT702 Turtle Conversion Case,
-CT Big Grip Bezel,
-DLW lummed ceramic insert,
-CT flat crystal, no AR,
-Island Watch chapter ring (awesome quality),
-Seiko OEM brushed hands,
-NH36A with added black day / date wheels,
-Band from a SRPC49 with black hardware.









This one came together well after getting all the parts in. I was able to request the dial from Cousin's UK- wasn't on their page but they found one. Very happy with how they could get this dial. I will note that the Crystal Times big grip bezel does not match the same black color from their case- the bezel is blasted and has a real grey soft look to it vs the black black of the case. Just FYI if. The sapphire without AR is more reflective, only marginally, than clear AR. It is most noticeable when trying to take a photo than in real life. I actually like the no AR paired with the shine of the DLW insert. It looks right to me.


----------



## Stemmy (Sep 23, 2019)

Next is a mod in a beatup SKX case.
-SRPC25 dial,
-SRP407 hands (stock SKX second hand),
-NH36 movement with a black day wheel,
-SARB crown,
-Uncle Seiko curved and waffle strap,
-O.S.C. sot coin edge bezel & Insert,
-SXK009 chapter ring
-DLW Crystal, clear AR w/ bevel









I was hoping the SXK009 chapter ring would look more blue- turns out is appears very black. I love the look of the coin edge with this particular bezel. I do think, however, I will change out the crystal to a clear AR with no bevel. This bezel insert makes the watch look "slim" and i think the beveled crystal makes it feel even more small. IDK, we shall see. The bezel action on the OSC soft coin is phenomenal, using a stock click spring. Just perfect! I had the matching second hand from the SRP407 set- but I boogered it up getting it pressed on. It just would not go for me and I really tried! I think the stock SKX second hand looks fine- but I do wish I hadn't messed the matching one up during the install. Definitely a hobby that takes hands on experience to get better at!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Really 'noice' mods both of them.
I've been meaning to try those hands myself.

I also have and love that bezel + insert combo. I agree about the slim look.
This one for comparison.










Stemmy said:


> -O.S.C. sot coin edge bezel & Insert,
> -SXK009 chapter ring
> -DLW Crystal, clear AR w/ bevel
> 
> View attachment 14887851


----------



## Stemmy (Sep 23, 2019)

Number 3 of 3 as promised....

-CT700 case,
-7S26 from a SKX171 (came with black day / date wheels),
-SRP637 dial,
-SARB 047 hands
-DLW Sapphine, clear AR,
-Stock bezel & insert, chapter ring









This first came together with a CT Blue AR DD sapphire. After 2 months of regular wear I finally broke down and picked up a clear AR insert. No knock on the quality on the sapphire- just that the blue AR is not for me. I stains the color of the hands and dial too much for my tastes. Really made the white look "antique" if that makes any sense. This mods' short coming has been the bezel action. I cannot get this bezel to turn smooth. Tried different O Rings, etc. Just a stubborn thing to turn and I cant figure out why.

This movement was purchased as a SKX171 replacement. It came through with a black spacer- but it's not the "regular" black spacer. The movement would fall back away from the chapter ring. Looks like there are two Seiko black spacers, just found it odd as this was sold as a SKX171 movement. Anyway, after having the hands in place it was easier to just get a caseback with the extended portion past the threads meant for a "grey" spacer. Problem solved.

Well, again, I've taken quite a bit from this forum and here are my three mods to share with all the folks out there.


----------



## Angads14 (Jun 24, 2018)

Completed my first Seiko mod last night. Ended up building this watch from the ground up. I was planning on modding another watch I had but things didn't end up going to plan. Here 's the end result;









Here are the specs:
-Dagaz Navy Blue Snowflake Dial
-Dagaz Dagger Black Hands
-Skx009 chapter ring 
-CT707 case (no crown guards, crown at the 4 o'clock position) 
-CT239 Clear case back
-Skx sub bezel
-Double domed crystal (no bevel edge)
-SMP style MK2 bezel
-NH36a movement (removed the day wheel completely and replaced the white date wheel with a black one)
-New Skx "S" logo crown

Definitely a fun experience from begging to end, but my patience was tested at times (mainly when trying to install the seconds hand on to the movement)


----------



## littlequill (Jul 8, 2015)

SD 1952 case, dagaz dial, lucius atelier hands










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks for kind words, Tom.
The idea of drilling a hole for a tube is not the most ingenious. So that everything fits you need luck if you don't have a professional tool.

The dial is from the SBDC011. But the main gimmick is the helium valve - because it really works.























Thats the original









Result


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

>>>


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Blue SKX-MM mod with polished case.


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

New vintage cases arrived today. Some work between the lugs and with the crown tube hase to be done.









First ideas for design with stock parts:


----------



## Ste303 (May 5, 2019)

ArmsOfTime said:


> View attachment 14894585


Can you tell me were those hands are from please ?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Slight alteration of a mod... changed the seconds hand, and put on a different color strap
SNKN model (gun metal "ion" finish case)... with Raffles parts.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

😊


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

HomebrewMTB said:


> It took me a while to fit the Dagaz bezel but it eventually was able to get it to fully seat. It took several attempts and just keep rotating it to finally get it seated properly. So just keep working with it.


Man thanks for the response, but I have not been able to figure this out still. I ordered .7, .8, and .9mm thick 35mm I.D. o rings after searching the forums here for a solution more, but none of them work either! I think the sizings are not correct on them though. The .8 is too thick and does not allow any movement in the bezel (aside from if I really try hard) and the .7 is smaller/even more loose fitting than the factory seiko o ring. One more thing to mess with my ocd :/


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)

Ste303 said:


> Can you tell me were those hands are from please ?


This is the dagger handset from Dagaz. Unfortunately, it doesn't look like this color is offered anymore.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Hi all, I recently grabbed a SARY 53 with the intent to mod it(crazy good deal!). I just picked it up, and noticed the dial size looks bigger than the regular 28.5 dials. Before I crack it open and measure, just looking to see if anyone knew the measurement?

It is a lovely watch, and I’m not an open heart fan, but it is quite nice in OEM configuration...

Though, I didn’t buy tools for nothing... 


Sent from a vague location via Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

It's a shame that most mod dial makers don't do more that have no minute markers. If I look at say Dagaz, and want to mod a 3 o'clock dial but want to keep my chapter ring then there's only one dial available.
Putting a dial in with minute markers into a case with a chapter ring that already has minute markers looks awful!
Rant over......


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Man of Kent said:


> It's a shame that most mod dial makers don't do more that have no minute markers. If I look at say Dagaz, and want to mod a 3 o'clock dial but want to keep my chapter ring then there's only one dial available.
> Putting a dial in with minute markers into a case with a chapter ring that already has minute markers looks awful!
> Rant over......


I get what you're saying, but I think its mostly an issue of supply and demand. A lot modders use watches with the flange being a part of the case itself and then there are always smooth flange rings available for models with interchangeable rings if one prefers a single chapter ring (as in literally where the chapter markers are printed).


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

didymus03 said:


> I get what you're saying, but I think its mostly an issue of supply and demand. A lot modders use watches with the flange being a part of the case itself and then there are always smooth flange rings available for models with interchangeable rings if one prefers a single chapter ring (as in literally where the chapter markers are printed).


And I think it also stems from historical modding aspirations. Years ago when modding started all they hoped to do was make their watches look like classic legends, which happened to have all markings printed on the dials. Those initial modding traditions stuck with us to this day.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Happy modding Friday


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

Osc no index chapter ring (not having to align it feels like easy mode)
Also some sand paper healing on the bottom lug (had a notable scratch and a minor one)














electric tape masking and 600 to 800 grit dry silicon carbide sandpaper


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Man of Kent said:


> Happy modding Friday


Wow!!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Finally did one of these.

SNKX807/011
Seiko 5 SNK807 base
SKX011 dial
Aftermarket MM300 hands in black.


----------



## totesmcgotes (Feb 10, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> Slight alteration of a mod... changed the seconds hand, and put on a different color strap
> SNKN model (gun metal "ion" finish case)... with Raffles parts.
> 
> View attachment 14894757
> ...


I like this very very much.  great combo


----------



## Bmullenix (Oct 6, 2019)

My first mod! I bought a Turtle that was dead, installed a new movement into it (complete with day wheel swap) and changed it up to MM300 hands. It was touch and go for a while as I thought I had messed up the date changing gear (it felt like it had lost engagement) but, worse come to worst, I figured I could change the date the old school way by going back and forth between 830pm and 1230am if need be. Lo and behold, once I got the watch cased back up, everything is working fine!

The seconds hand was really a bugger to install thus the stock lollipop rather than the MM seconds hand. I think it still works aesthetically though.

The process was pretty exhilarating! Very pleased with the outcome and it gives me the motivation to do more mods. I've got a 7002 that is next on the docket - dial, hands, bezel, and bezel insert swap. Long term goal is to do an SKX build from scratch but I'll take it a step at a time.


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

No crown guards case from Crystaltimes with lumed ceramic batman bezel insert and morawatchstraps Bond NATO strap.


----------



## 50Fathoms (Apr 16, 2017)

New Turtle with a coin edged bezel in gold and ceramic insert. Strap comes from Strapcode...

Enjoy!


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

SKP01


----------



## PlanR (Oct 26, 2017)

Took a chance and ordered an Omega "homage" bracelet and it fit perfectly, totally transformed My Prospex World Time.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

OK, posted this to the Seiko 5 thread and... crickets. Any help here...?

Love the fit of the SNK case. Not so much the SNXS case.

SNK has downturned lugs, which minimizes the overall thickness and especially the case-back bulge. As opposed to the SNXS, where the lugs are straighter, so the depth of the case back is more apparent, and on my wrist, leads to a rocker effect in use.

After doing some research, I turned up the SNKL line, but I can't find a profile shot of them from the side, where I might be able to assess the lug style -- more SNK (which I might assume) or more SNXS?

Can someone post a side-shot of an SNKL41/43/45? Especially if you have either a SNK or SNXS you could stack together with it, for comparison's sake.

Also, any other current-model case-styles I'm missing? Specifically <38mm, non-proprietary lugs.

Longer story -- fell in love with the SNXS77 dial and bought one for the mrs-ish. She loves it, and so do I... for the dial and hands. The case... not so much. So now I'm, looking at a SNK793 vs an SNKL43, and maybe considering a case swap with the SNXS.


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

For sale posts are always the best place to find case shots. From redditor guysings:


----------



## Tommyboy8585 (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

hairy said:


> For sale posts are always the best place to find case shots. From redditor guysings:
> ]


Good call, thanks!


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

marcellolipi said:


> Maybe an alternative
> 
> View attachment 14875257


I think I found the right dial.

So I need bigger pilot style hands. Any idea for source?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

marcellolipi said:


> I think I found the right dial.
> 
> So I need bigger pilot style hands. Any idea for source?
> 
> View attachment 14932395


Seiko original SRP043 or SRP441


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Has anyone blued their watch with liquid bluing (the stuff they use on guns etc.)? Any decent results?


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Man of Kent said:


> Has anyone blued their watch with liquid bluing (the stuff they use on guns etc.)? Any decent results?


I've seen it used on brass cases that still have marks from sandpaper - it darkens all the scratches and corners making it look more aged.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

A couple of SKX projects, one No Radiations dial and SNZH55 hands, the other Seiko 5 textured dial and Seiko Baton hands. Both domed sapphire crystal.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Latest projects Turtle and SKX*

I recently, in the past few weeks, completed a few projects and I wanted to share some pics. They are probably low tech for some or uninterestingly affordable but I hope that some will enjoy seeing some Seiko watches... :grin:

Please excuse any lint or dust on my poor pictures.

The first one is a Seiko SRP777 which has the dial and hands from the Seiko Sumo Anniversary edition SBDC027. I found the dial many months ago but I recently was able to aquire the hands and a case with sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. Put it all together and here it is. :thumbsup:



































The next one is also an SRP777 to which I installed a Yellow Seiko SKXA035 dial and some Seiko Sea Urchin hands, a bracelet and now I have a finaly Bumblebee project. 



















































This one is a SKX diver with a MKII dial and straight hands. The bezel is smooth, it has a domed sapphire and drilled through lug holes. Not sure about the final outcome and I might change it again. But for the moment I am wearing it... :grin:


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

No crown guards and crown at 3. Seiko OEM mini turtle dial and Seiko OEM samurai blue lagoon hour and minute hand. Skx second hand. Stainless steel chapter ring. Omega seamaster style ceramic bezel insert with a red triangle painted on using red acrylic paint. Nh35 movement, Sub style bezel from DLW, strapcode super oyster.


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Got a king turtle, didn't like the cushion case so transplanted the movement to a skx case with a ceramic insert and added a waffle strap for double waffle goodness.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

*Re: Latest projects Turtle and SKX*

^^^ carlowus---really digging the SRP777 with Sumo dial---looks really sharp! Great job!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Latest projects Turtle and SKX*



juskiewrx said:


> ^^^ carlowus---really digging the SRP777 with Sumo dial---looks really sharp! Great job!


Thank you very much. I think the parts are all well proportioned and together work really well. All Seiko original too... ;-)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Ac10bad said:


> No crown guards and crown at 3. Seiko OEM mini turtle dial and Seiko OEM samurai blue lagoon hour and minute hand. Skx second hand. Stainless steel chapter ring. Omega seamaster style ceramic bezel insert with a red triangle painted on using red acrylic paint. Nh35 movement, Sub style bezel from DLW, strapcode super oyster.


is this a CrystalTimes case?


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

*Re: Latest projects Turtle and SKX*



carlowus said:


> The next one is also an SRP777 to which I installed a Yellow Seiko SKXA035 dial and some Seiko Sea Urchin hands, a bracelet and now I have a finaly Bumblebee


For your Bumblebee you need this crown


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Latest projects Turtle and SKX*



marcellolipi said:


> For your Bumblebee you need this crown
> 
> View attachment 14942155


If you have a steel one I could use it... ;-)


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Spare case, 7s movement and endmill. A beater that keeps 2secinds per day.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

That feeling when you are desperate to do a bit of modding but that non-hacking 7s36 has a load of power reserve left and refuses to stop.......


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Skx case with NH35 movement, OEM seiko mini turtle dial, red lightning bolt second hand, 24hr GMT ceramic Pepsi bezel insert, chapter ring with red markings every 5 minutes, sub style bezel, signed crown with red infill , strapcode super jubilee.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Original seconds hand and chapter ring.


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

- Heimdallr Skx homage
- MM300 hour and minute hands
- Padi turtle dial SRPA21
- 12 h Batman insert for turtle


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm surprised I haven't seen more of this. The akeeeleeeek reeeeleeee loooks goood! It really adds a lot of depth and vintage charm.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

HomebrewMTB said:


> I'm surprised I haven't seen more of this. The akeeeleeeek reeeeleeee loooks goood! It really adds a lot of depth and vintage charm.
> 
> View attachment 14949759
> 
> ...


That has some serious curve. Which acrylic is that?


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

all mod parts from DLW except hands set.


----------



## ebow3d (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

nat007 said:


> View attachment 14951859
> 
> all mod parts from DLW except hands set.


That's really nice classy mod. Love the addition of the white chapter ring to really make it pop, great job !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

011 case swap for a CT conversion case, cheapo jumbo crown from dragonshroud I had in the parts bin.


----------



## Joker68 (Nov 20, 2011)

6309/7546 hybrid









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 50Fathoms (Apr 16, 2017)

Stealth turtle


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

HomebrewMTB said:


> I'm surprised I haven't seen more of this. The akeeeleeeek reeeeleeee loooks goood! It really adds a lot of depth and vintage charm.
> 
> View attachment 14949759
> 
> ...


Love the domed glass. Doesn't look like most of the ones out there though. Mind me asking where did you get the top hat glass?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

didymus03 said:


> HomebrewMTB said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised I haven't seen more of this. The akeeeleeeek reeeeleeee loooks goood! It really adds a lot of depth and vintage charm.
> ...





MakaveliSK said:


> HomebrewMTB said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised I haven't seen more of this. The akeeeleeeek reeeeleeee loooks goood! It really adds a lot of depth and vintage charm.
> ...


GS DT Diver-Tite acrylic crystal available from Esslinger, right next to the Polywatch.


----------



## johnniechang (Mar 8, 2020)

5kx and skx


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

johnniechang said:


> 5kx and skx


It looks like a perfect match with the Padi dial and this bezel insert.
Very good looking one!

Here is my skx013 mod:


----------



## johnniechang (Mar 8, 2020)

begud said:


> It looks like a perfect match with the Padi dial and this bezel insert.
> Very good looking one!


Yes this NAMOKI bezel insert is especially toned in navy blue to match SEIKO dial.


----------



## johnniechang (Mar 8, 2020)

deleted..


----------



## 50Fathoms (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey guys, where are all the original dials and hands and chapter rings? A lot of people modding their skx007 but no one sells the original parts. I have a orange SKX011 which i want to turn into a 007 but you can't find original parts anywhere. Ebay is empty


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Hey guys, where are all the original dials and hands and chapter rings? A lot of people modding their skx007 but no one sells the original parts. I have a orange SKX011 which i want to turn into a 007 but you can't find original parts anywhere. Ebay is empty


I am sitting on a bunch. I'm just too lazy to list them.
Maybe I will soon. |>


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

I really don't know if I should keep my modded 011. I really love, but I would also love the 007. I have an Orient Ray, but I feel like cheating it


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

Latest mod:


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

finished mine, very proud of this...i love it 
i wanted a white dial/black (lumed) insert diver with black hands and a black chapter ring
parts from crystaltimes and namoki




























stay safe everyone


----------



## Doc_Jude_3 (Feb 12, 2020)

MoD/Seamaster mod in a Turtle-ish case


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Hey guys, where are all the original dials and hands and chapter rings? A lot of people modding their skx007 but no one sells the original parts. I have a orange SKX011 which i want to turn into a 007 but you can't find original parts anywhere. Ebay is empty


Wish I had 007 parts to sell, but if you ever source them on your end, happy to purchase your 011 bits...


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Hey guys, where are all the original dials


they are still waiting for a case


----------



## shox75 (Oct 9, 2016)

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> finished mine, very proud of this...i love it
> i wanted a white dial/black (lumed) insert diver with black hands and a black chapter ring
> parts from crystaltimes and namoki
> View attachment 14962631
> ...


Turned out beautiful! Could you tell me which bezel insert that is please? Thanks


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

thx! coin edge and bezel insert are from an ebay seller called "marxon88"


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Here is my Seiko "Explorer".

I didn't want a Rolex copy, but my unique Explorer:
Case and caliber: SNX123
Dial and hour/minute hands from raffles-time (EBay)
Seconds hand: original Seiko SNX123

The dial is "modded" with oilpaint:
top: blue and white artistic "Greek flag"
down: some red stripes

Allmost nobody is looking my watch that close...
From a distance you see some white and red,
could be a white brandname and red "diver" or "automatic.

Even I,in my age (64) need glasses to see the dial details !

Enjoy!

Jo


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Jo Hande said:


> Here is my Seiko "Explorer".
> 
> I didn't want a Rolex copy, but my unique Explorer:
> Case and caliber: SNX123
> ...


A rare Greek "Swiss Made" Seiko... ;-)

Just kidding... Well Done!


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

6105-8000/62MAS homages massed up


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Seiko SARB033 on Watchgecko Geckota Jubilee or Warrington.
Had to work on the endlinks to make them fit pretty well.
Oh and a domed sapphire crystal.
Looks much better IMO.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Rush said:


> Seiko SARB033 on Watchgecko Geckota Jubilee or Warrington.
> Had to work on the endlinks to make them fit pretty well.
> Oh and a domed sapphire crystal.
> Looks much better IMO.
> ...


Looks really beautiful! Well done

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

dan_bsht said:


> Looks really beautiful! Well done
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Thanks!


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

built from namoki NMK902 watch case


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Built from crystaltime CT707 NCG watch case.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

double post


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

A couple of more projects, first one is a Seiko SKX with smooth bezel, domed sapphire, drilled through lugs and Dagaz gunmetal dial.
































































This one originally was a 62MAS Homage made by Himdallr (Sharkey) whic is a really nicely made watch with Seiko movement (same as the Turtle) domed sapphire and Dagaz dial and hands. Runs nicely and wears really well too.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Aloha everyone, I've got a question about some hands. Will a .20mm seconds hand work on a .17mm post. Looking for some hands for my casio duro but hard to find a seconds hand in .17. Most handsets I've found are 70/120/20. Found a couple hour & minute hands that I like but the seconds hand has been unsuccessful so far. All positive input appreciated, mahalo & aloha🤙


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

St1y1 said:


> Aloha everyone, I've got a question about some hands. Will a .20mm seconds hand work on a .17mm post. Looking for some hands for my casio duro but hard to find a seconds hand in .17. Most handsets I've found are 70/120/20. Found a couple hour & minute hands that I like but the seconds hand has been unsuccessful so far. All positive input appreciated, mahalo & aloha&#55358;&#56601;


If I recall correctly the Miyota Automatic movement has .17mm seconds hand. So if you find hands for that movement you should be all right.

You can also look here:

Sweep Second Hands

As for fitting, I doubt it, however you could try squeezing a bit the post of the seconds hand, not the best solution but it might work.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

land SKX 14991817[/ATTACH]


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

double post.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

carlowus said:


> St1y1 said:
> 
> 
> > Aloha everyone, I've got a question about some hands. Will a .20mm seconds hand work on a .17mm post. Looking for some hands for my casio duro but hard to find a seconds hand in .17. Most handsets I've found are 70/120/20. Found a couple hour & minute hands that I like but the seconds hand has been unsuccessful so far. All positive input appreciated, mahalo & aloha��
> ...


Mahalo for the info. That's what I've been searching but to find one the length I need has been tough to say the least. Ones I've found that are the right length have no lume, might just make it a 2 hander, who needs seconds anyways? again mahalo for the input & have a great day?


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

srpd61k1

Bezel and insert from Crystaltimes


----------



## BzB (Jan 28, 2018)

been lurking this forum and various threads for a while. came across a nice seiko 5 srpd variant with polished grey-ish case and black dial. have a few mods i'm planning. bad pics, but old hardware on top row. bottom row is flat sapphire crystal, black ceramic insert, bead blasted pvd bezel in black...all sourced from dlw. will share results with better pics once done. b-)


----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

No pics yet, but I just sent my SKX007 off to NEWW to have an SKX171 dial swapped in! I'd tried some mods myself on an old SKX009 and made quite the mess, so I figured i'd let a pro handle it this time.


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Looks like I gotta buy a whole handset for the second hand but I think I've found a second hand that I like. Now gotta wait till china starts shipping again then I can order um🤙


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

St1y1 said:


> Looks like I gotta buy a whole handset for the second hand but I think I've found a second hand that I like. Now gotta wait till china starts shipping again then I can order um&#55358;&#56601;


Awesome!


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

not a proper mod but a restoration for my dad old Jorg Hysek Arctura, which was also the first Seiko i wore when i was a little boy..it was in a post-war state, and the half-steel/half-rubber strap was broken. https://www.seiko-design.com/en/archive/index.html

before:















after:
(600/800/1000 for the top brushed part, and 600/800/1000/1200/1500/2000/2500/3000/4000 to 5000 sandpaper handwork with 2 final capecod polishing phases in the mix for the bottom polished case) and a nick mankey-esque handmade 19mm elastic strap + a new capacitor..





























a bit hard to work on that curvy surface to make some straight brushing, especially because i didn't want to remove the crystal (didn't know if it was handpressed or else) so i had to mask it with electric tape and be extra careful...but nonethless i got it done, and it's pretty satisfying :-!


----------



## BzB (Jan 28, 2018)

bead blasted pvd coin edge bezel, ceramic insert, sapphire glass installed. rookie mistakes required disassembly twice. chapter ring wasn't aligned the first time and then found an annoying piece of lint right over the date the second time. happy with the finished product.


----------



## Boss77 (Jan 2, 2019)

I like aspects of the Dagaz LHD case, but want a different dial, hands, bezel, and crystal. Does anyone know where I can find just the case and whether it would fit a NH70?


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

My SKX mod with sardine limited edition dial.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

SKX009J modified.


----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

Just got pics of my new mod from Duarte at NEWW! Pretty simple mod overall, a NOS SKX171 dial swapped into a new SKX007. I love the metal surrounds on the markers and the white text instead of the red. Highly recommend him!


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

I love the Corum Bubble.









But - the cost









Now I have fish bones instead of bones.























Case is a shaved Invicta with Murphy bezel and new tube for push crown


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

CT 707-4. Mod with no crown guards


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is a work in progress, my seiko samurai srpb51
With DLW flat turtle crystal which pops just above the dial
And ceramic bezel insert from DLW sub style


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is a work in progress, my seiko samurai "kasa" edition srpb51
With DLW flat turtle sapphire which pops just above the bezel
And ceramic bezel insert from DLW sub style
View attachment 15012411
View attachment 15012407


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Stoogey777 said:


> Here is a work in progress, my seiko samurai srpb51
> With DLW flat turtle crystal which pops just above the dial
> And ceramic bezel insert from DLW sub style
> View attachment 15012411
> View attachment 15012407


That Bezel insert looks 10 times better then the stock one.


----------



## cxwrench (Dec 26, 2012)

nat007 said:


> My SKX mod with sardine limited edition dial.


Looks awesome! What kind of strap do you have on it? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

cxwrench said:


> Looks awesome! What kind of strap do you have on it? Thanks in advance!


Thanks. That's crafterblue CB10 black/red strap.


----------



## Ste303 (May 5, 2019)

My first mod completed yesterday. The snk809 with new dial an hands


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Absolutely!! Really brings up the finish on the watch! Was going to install it with the CT flat insert but they are closed due to covid 19 indefinitely so added the DLW for now!


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Finished product back on OEM seiko band for now! Turned out nice


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

marcellolipi said:


> I love the Corum Bubble.
> 
> View attachment 15009891
> 
> ...


I'm not really familiar with Corum, but I really like what you did with this! Where did you source the dial? I prefer your version to the two you showed as examples


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

*Post your mods here =>*

My first mod. Case, back, crown, and chapter ring from one watch, used 7s26 movement from another donor. New dial, hands, red AR sapphire, bezel, insert, and strap.

Thanks a ton to this thread for ideas and tips it went pretty well










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's my first modded watch creation. The case is a dragon shroud Leatherback turtle. They call it part turtle part UFO. The watch came with a vintage 7002 movement and your standard Seiko black dial/bezel insert. I swapped the dial for a Dagaz Soxa orange unit. I bought the matching orange chapter ring but I could not remove the bezel to install it. I did replace the bezel insert, hands, and crystal. All in all, I'm happy with the end result.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

DD Sapphire with Bezel SKX011J


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Built entirely from scratch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is quick side view of two mods I just had done by a local watch modded here in Canada! He does amazing work! Going to try my own build soon! First one is my samurai "kasa" edition and next is for my seiko padi turtle "honu" edition


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Bumblebee Tuna....


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Ste303 said:


> View attachment 15013709
> 
> My first mod completed yesterday. The snk809 with new dial an hands


This is super cool! Well done

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

I like these small thing


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

*Post your mods here =>*



marcellolipi said:


> I like these small thing
> 
> View attachment 15018623
> 
> ...


Very nice. What case is this please?


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

36mm from Happy Sushi with Tiger Concept crown

---

a small watch can be removed - but my small wrist...


----------



## zepp3lin (Apr 10, 2020)

Monster Dial(SRP311J1) experiment with modified SKX chapter ring. I sand down the chapter ring till it fits right at the hollow space to match the Monster chapter ring.
The Bezel, Insert, casing, crystals and dial hands are all stock from SKX009.
Since it turns out OK so I'm going to order me a DD Sapphire Crystal, a nice Ceramic Insert and maybe a new Bezel.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Will a monster dial and chapter plug-n-play with an SKX?


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Jtragic said:


> Will a monster dial and chapter plug-n-play with an SKX?


I haven't tried but from pictures I've seen the chapter ring is smaller so you see some of the case edge.









Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> I haven't tried but from pictures I've seen the chapter ring is smaller so you see some of the case edge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

"sympathy for the devil" -mod ?


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

My brand new over hauled skx done by local watch modder in Canada this beauty is nickname "kryptonite"
OEM skx case and caseback 
Upgraded nh36a regulated
Oem skx171 dial



















DLW Sapphire double dome clear ar 
DLW coinedge bezel 
DLW Lumed ceramic sub insert 
Lumedd chapter ring LCBI 
Lumed date/day kanji wheel
Original samurai hands with mm seconds hand 
Signed seiko crown 
On strapcode Angus jubilee bracelet


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

More pics to come soon!!


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

GKB007 said:


> My brand new over hauled skx done by local watch modder in Canada this beauty is nickname "kryptonite"
> OEM skx case and caseback
> Upgraded nh36a regulated
> Oem skx171 dial
> ...


I have the same dial and a similar coin edged bezel on mine. I love the look. I went with sword hands from the snzh55 and a second hand from the mm300.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

modded SKX that my son now wears (he loves orange):


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Then this is my favorite looking watch. I never wear it because it's too small for me but I LOVE the look of it (and have been chasing a larger feeling but similar looking watch):















Started life as a SKX171.
snzh55 hour and minute
mm300 second
signed crown
AR saphire
coin edge bezel
PO insert.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Here's the orange strap one in a previous "life":


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

I van definitely see some similarities in the two! Looks nice!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*

In case anyone is curious, SARY 5x use a 35mm crystal. Same as SNZG 07/09/11/13/15/17. And SNN 241.

NOT SNDC81, 36 mm. My mind is slipping...










Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## zepp3lin (Apr 10, 2020)

Jtragic said:


> Will a monster dial and chapter plug-n-play with an SKX?


Look at my post # 15400, page 1540 the last posted pictures with the Monster Dial SRP311J1.

If you don't want that gap you have to modified the Chapter ring. Sand it down till it fits right at the top of the Monster dial Chapter. The Black ring right below the Crystal is the modified SKX Chapter ring.


----------



## zepp3lin (Apr 10, 2020)

Another Mod that I did yesterday. This mod how ever is super tedious. Replacing the whole indices from the Seiko 5 SNKK17 dial to the Wave of Kanagawa dial from Lucius Atelier, to match the gold look and to luminate the Indices. But in that process I manage to destroy some of the lime, more on the 11'Oclock and a little bit on the 5 & 7 O'clock indices. I need to relume the indices if I got the time next round.....


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Anyone else have this problem,... Strap is either too loose or too tight in between strap holes.. well I'm sure someone has thought of this before but I have never seen it.

Haveston canvas straps are so cool and comfortable but I still run into the same problem.. until now.. bypass the main buckle and feed it through the stationary and sliding keeper and then back on it's self... Perfect fit... But only every time!

I know what you're thinking, but what if it unravels? Nope, I tugged and pulled the heck out of it. Believe me, your springbars will snap and fail before this thing gives in.

Enjoy!


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

GKB007 said:


> I van definitely see some similarities in the two! Looks nice!


Thanks!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Custom Field watch made using a AJuiceT case with domed sapphire crystal, Seiko NH35 movement, Yobokies dial and field type hands.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

jacobsen1 said:


> modded SKX that my son now wears (he loves orange):
> View attachment 15026129


Gorgeous, very well done

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Derkdiggler said:


> Anyone else have this problem,... Strap is either too loose or too tight in between strap holes.. well I'm sure someone has thought of this before but I have never seen it.
> 
> Haveston canvas straps are so cool and comfortable but I still run into the same problem.. until now.. bypass the main buckle and feed it through the stationary and sliding keeper and then back on it's self... Perfect fit... But only every time!
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be more comfortable if you removed the buckle?


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

You are absolutely correct sir!
After getting home from work, I decided to molest my other strap by removing the buckle. Even better. Although, the strap with the buckle was surprisingly comfortable.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Derkdiggler said:


> You are absolutely correct sir!
> After getting home from work, I decided to molest my other strap by removing the buckle. Even better. Although, the strap with the buckle was surprisingly comfortable.


..


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Turtle PADI Mod








Samurai PADI Mod


----------



## bald_eagle_12 (Dec 28, 2019)

Anyone here ever started a mod with an Islander from Long Island Watch as the starting point? Seems like I could get a lot of the individual pieces in one package to begin with - case, sapphire, lumed bezel, bracelet. All I'd really want to do is swap the dial for Lucius Atelier's Great Fathom, put in lumed date wheel, and maybe different hands. 

Any reason to believe this wouldn't work?


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

dan_bsht said:


> Gorgeous, very well done
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Thanks. Nice IG account! I'm @ benjacobsenphoto over there.


----------



## dustywatch (Jan 25, 2015)

dreaded double post...


----------



## dustywatch (Jan 25, 2015)

Couple of SKX super mods:

Tudor Pelagos and Planet Ocean semi homages:


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

This will be my first case I try and modify














Better tools on order!! Pics to come


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi WUS in search of Seiko movement holder if anyone has one they could sell and ship. Unfortunately ct has stopped orders to Canada and DHL isn't shipping from Singapore. I'm in Canada and will cover shipping. Here's a pic. Thanks!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

GKB007 said:


> Hi WUS in search of Seiko movement holder if anyone has one they could sell and ship. Unfortunately ct has stopped orders to Canada and DHL isn't shipping from Singapore. I'm in Canada and will cover shipping. Here's a pic. Thanks!
> View attachment 15031879


https://luciusatelier.com/collections/all/products/7s26-movement-holder

Fast shipping as well.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

captainmorbid said:


> https://luciusatelier.com/collections/all/products/7s26-movement-holder
> 
> Fast shipping as well.
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


Thank you! Yeah they are charging about $10 more than ct and they make you pay express shipping. But this might be my only option right now!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*



GKB007 said:


> Thank you! Yeah they are charging about $10 more than ct and they make you pay express shipping. But this might be my only option right now!


For a brief moment in time, we could order from CT USA... ah being next door to the US, yet ordering from HK..

The express shipping is very quick! Plus Adriel has some nice stuff.

Another option:

https://murphymanufacturing.com/movement_holder_8010.html

Where I got mine:

https://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/7800563

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Thanks so much going to check this out before place with LA I am liking there Swiss made products!


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

i got that very same movement holder on ebay from a seller called "johnnywatch" ships from europe


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> i got that very same movement holder on ebay from a seller called "johnnywatch" ships from europe


Thanks!! I'll check out the eBay site. Ended up getting a LA one now, with sapphire and some tweezers to help reduce shipping! I'll post pics once everything arrives!


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Updated new workspace. Starting to come along tho! Waiting on crystal press and hand setting tools!


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

My latest project, Seiko Pilot Commander:


----------



## tommy.n (Apr 24, 2015)

Do you like it ? 









Sent from my Mi 9 Lite using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Sottomarino Militare Project*

This is a project I had wanted to do for a long time. Without bothering you with the details, I was trying to do a military/tool watch that would be easy to read and classic at the same time. Of course each one has their own ideas as to what these features would be, but mine were simple. I decided that an asymmetrical case would be needed and while I checked a few Seiko I decided that Turtle or SKX were too common and I had already used them for dozens of projects myself. So I opted for the 6105 type case even though I did not really like the original.

I thought to use one from one of those Chinese companies but, while their products were good on specs and relatively cheap, the finish and tactile feel was not to my taste. I finally found a company called Oceanica which made a Reef diver with that kind of case and this was well finished and good looking, somehow they managed to change the look a bit and make it more tasteful, at least in my opinion. This also has the Seiko NH35 movement that hacks and hand winds. :grin:

Next I decided on military ladder hands, I had some already and liked them. I got a set from Dagaz and I was almost ready.

The next hurdle was to find a dial, this was hard because of the crown position on the case. Slightly below 4 which is different then most Seiko divers. After some search I run across a dial that I liked. This was from BSHT and it was available without date which is what I wanted. The feet of this dial are not in the right position but I figure I could handle that... After 2-3 weeks of back and forth I finally decided to go with it and got one.

I received this last part and made some time, installed the whole thing and here it is. Lovely in my opinion... :grin:

The case is steel and is supposed to have 200m WR. The crown screw and unscrew smoothly which is one thing that made the difference with the other Chinese made homages. The Sapphire crystal is thick and a little raised over the bezel which is another nice touch. The movement is the same as the Seiko Turtle, hacking and hand winding. Lume is great and hopefully it last through the night.

It fits my wrist perfectly, what else could I ask? :thumbsup:

Here are some pictures, please excuse any dust or lint. :grin:


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

tommy.n said:


> Do you like it ?


That's a nice looking watch. The only thing I don't personally love is the dial and chapter rings both having minute markers on them makes it slightly busy for me. A solid green chapter ring might look amazing. But it looks great even with that, that's just the one thing I'd change. What are the parts from? That MM300 (I think?) handset is stunning.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

double post..


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bald_eagle_12 (Dec 28, 2019)

Thinking about picking up an SKX025 and the bezel insert is in pretty worn condition. Will SKX013 parts fit the 025?


----------



## Genuishevitz (Dec 20, 2019)

What’s the consensus on mods that make homage to other brands? Is it weird to make a Seiko look like a Tudor or a Sinn or whatever?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Genuishevitz said:


> What's the consensus on mods that make homage to other brands? Is it weird to make a Seiko look like a Tudor or a Sinn or whatever?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the beauty of modding our watches, to make them our own, personally I love the mix & match, take what you like best from watches you like & make one with all your bells & whistles, but that's just me?


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

bald_eagle_12 said:


> Thinking about picking up an SKX025 and the bezel insert is in pretty worn condition. Will SKX013 parts fit the 025?


No- SKX013 won't fit. Search for 7s26 0050 Bezel insert on eBay 
or Tag Heuer 1000 series inserts for small diver (at the picture)


----------



## bugoc (Jan 3, 2020)

"SKX" Projekt:

-CT705 3:00 Case - modified the Crown Guards because i don't like the rounded design. All done by hand, with files, sandpaper and a polishing wheel. Case came full polished, but i also brushed the lugs like the genuine SKX cases.
-CT204 stealth Chapter Ring & CT sapphiere crystal
-One Second Closer THE-S.COIN.90.ONE Bezel - brushed the top side
-flat Ceramic Bezel Insert
-Watchgecko solid end links also filed down the middle ridge and brushed everything, because i want moving end links. Had to make special connecting pieces, bc these end links are for angus style bracelets and to wide for normal jubilee bracelets. Will fit a Z199 from Uncle Seiko to it.

Probably i'll be using a black dial with date function, like Sumo, MarineMaster or SBDC051...


----------



## zepp3lin (Apr 10, 2020)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



captainmorbid said:


> For a brief moment in time, we could order from CT USA... ah being next door to the US, yet ordering from HK..
> 
> The express shipping is very quick! Plus Adriel has some nice stuff.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links, I just ordered mine from Murphy, from the video it looks very versatile to work on.


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Almost done, just a few more important pieces to go!


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



Genuishevitz said:


> What's the consensus on mods that make homage to other brands? Is it weird to make a Seiko look like a Tudor or a Sinn or whatever?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


to me it's all about branding. If you make it look like something using similar parts, no problem, you do you. It's when you put a fake logo on something that it becomes an issue. Tudor logo? Problem. Snowflake hands with square indicies? Not at all.

For me personally, the appeal to modding is because my dream watch doesn't really exist. I love round indicies. But I love planet ocean bezels. But I love sword hands. The only way to get EVERY detail the way I want it is to mod a watch with parts from others. I've also realized I prefer OEM parts so I've done mine with mostly OEM parts (crystal, bezel and insert being the exceptions). My only complaint now is I wish we had a highly modable option like the SKX in a larger size... I love the size of my deep blue nato, if I could make it look like my modded SKX I'd be in heaven..


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

double post...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SRP021... with the very rare and odd 4R15 movement, which is like the 6R but does not hack.
+
Ebay dial + hands


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> SRP021... with the very rare and odd 4R15 movement, which is like the 6R but does not hack.
> +
> Ebay dial + hands
> 
> ...


Yes, same movement as in the SPORK.

Nice


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 15042319


Refreshing.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> SRP021... with the very rare and odd 4R15 movement, which is like the 6R but does not hack.
> +
> Ebay dial + hands


looks great, well done.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> Refreshing.


^^ This, from Mr. Refreshing himself ;-)


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

St1y1 said:


> That's the beauty of modding our watches, to make them our own, personally I love the mix & match, take what you like best from watches you like & make one with all your bells & whistles, but that's just me🤙


I agree, as long as you don't use "fake" logo or branding of the homage then it's fair game, make your watch on your budget!


----------



## St1y1 (Dec 30, 2019)

GKB007 said:


> St1y1 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the beauty of modding our watches, to make them our own, personally I love the mix & match, take what you like best from watches you like & make one with all your bells & whistles, but that's just me🤙
> ...


100% agreed, I don't means slapping rolex logos on my dial or anything like that but just the amount of aftermarket stuff, crystals, dials, hands, bezel inserts, even bezels & making a one off piece🤙


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

SKX007 / Tuna combo


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's my second attempt at watch modding. It's a Heimdallr Tuna. I swapped the sharkey dial for a silver Dagaz heliox dial. The Falcon hands are from DLW. I also swapped the stainless steel bezel insert for a black insert. The black insert balances out the look of the watch better.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Sottomarino Militare Project*



carlowus said:


> This is a project I had wanted to do for a long time. Without bothering you with the details, I was trying to do a military/tool watch that would be easy to read and classic at the same time. Of course each one has their own ideas as to what these features would be, but mine were simple. I decided that an asymmetrical case would be needed and while I checked a few Seiko I decided that Turtle or SKX were too common and I had already used them for dozens of projects myself. So I opted for the 6105 type case even though I did not really like the original.
> 
> I thought to use one from one of those Chinese companies but, while their products were good on specs and relatively cheap, the finish and tactile feel was not to my taste. I finally found a company called Oceanica which made a Reef diver with that kind of case and this was well finished and good looking, somehow they managed to change the look a bit and make it more tasteful, at least in my opinion. This also has the Seiko NH35 movement that hacks and hand winds. :grin:
> 
> ...


Gorgeous. I dig all your choices. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Sottomarino Militare Project*



Ike2 said:


> Gorgeous. I dig all your choices. Congrats.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words. ;-)


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =&gt;*

Went from simple to full blown...

SRPB99 PADI Sammy
One Second Closer turtle bezel
LCBI Turtle Insert

























SKX009, full gut job, to go with my Alma Mater colors, 4r36 movement swapped in, purple ar crystal, etc, etc









































SRPB91 was tricky had it bead blasted, then decided give modding a go myself and to change the dial, hands, and sapphire, but no chapter rings available, so I fired up the 3d printer.









Test run with the filament that was already in there.









Test fit of chapter ring. Sapphire in, but F'd up the hour hand on install, so reverted back to stock for that one









3d print gives it a Carbon fiber look









Pre chapter ring install Lume









Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

I built this for my father in law's birthday, hopefully DHL gets it to him in time. Its an NE15 movement where I custom laser-engraved my logo on the rotor (and screwed up the print when cleaning the rotor). The case, bezel, bezel insert, double dome sapphire with blue anti-reflect, and chapter ring are from Crystal Times. The dial is from Lucius Atelier. The hands are from Regia timepieces. The strap is from Mark Sanders hand made watch straps (I had the bottom strap upside-down when I took these photos, have since corrected lol).


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Mini turtle/ skx mod on my super comfortable strap_habit bond nato strap. These straps are great quality and inexpensive.
List of mods below 👇
CT 707-4 case with no crown guards
OEM blue Seiko mini turtle dial
DD sapphire crystal with blue AR
OEM skx hour and minute hand
Red lightning bolt second hand
Skx 009 chapter ring
NH35 movement
S crown with black infill
Skx bezel
Lumed batman ceramic bezel insert


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

New Lucius Atelier movement holder and brass tweezers! Tomorrow I get my waterproof tester!


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

jgallamore said:


> SRPB91 was tricky had it bead blasted, then decided give modding a go myself and to change the dial, hands, and sapphire, but no chapter rings available, so I fired up the 3d printer.


I own this watch and desperately want a black chapter ring with white minute marks... Looks great with something in there though! I'd also love to swap the hands on mine. But if I could swap those 2 things it'd be a keeper for me... What did those hands come from? Just thinking of what to start searching for knowing they'll fit the movement but won't be too short for the dial.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

double post...


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

Its a standard 28.5mm dial and the min/sec hands are standard seiko mod hands. Both from Dagaz.

So you should be good with any skx or 4r/nh handset.

Chapter rings arent made. Hence my creative solution. I'm sure someone with way better design skills in CAD, or whatever, than me could whip something up. The 3d printed ring is 33.5mm OD x 28 ID 3mm height. I can provide the STL file if interested.

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BetterWithWabi (Apr 19, 2020)

My first mod! Love the skx, and since a black bay is out of the question I figured I'd make my own homage. I went with a hulk because I hadn't seen a tudor like that and I think it's a great look. My QC is worse then seiko's however so I'll probably send my next project to a professional

Matt









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

jgallamore said:


> Its a standard 28.5mm dial and the min/sec hands are standard seiko mod hands. Both from Dagaz.
> 
> So you should be good with any skx or 4r/nh handset.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I don't print so thanks but not needed on the file.


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Wow everything's almost here!! Waterproof tester is in!!


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Got one, this community is the best!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

First one is a very simple project, a regular Seiko SRP777 "Turtle" to which I installed a MKII MOD dial and SNZH55 (Seiko FFF) handls. Ideally I would get a different set of hands and maybe a silver chapter ring with a top hat sapphire crystal. Maybe later, first I wanted to see how the overall look was...























































Second is a SARZ005 which I have changed several times. This one has a domed sapphire, Dagaz big number dial, SNZH55 hour and minute hands and a Samurai seconds hand with yellow tip.


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

My Durtle


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Tiger Concept case on a parnis solid sel bracelet. Housing the BSHT 10th anniversary dial and some ofrei hands









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

dan_bsht said:


> Tiger Concept case on a parnis solid sel bracelet. Housing the BSHT 10th anniversary dial and some ofrei hands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

My Big Pilot project. All parts are Seiko originals also the strap.
Except the 37.5mm sapphire and crown guard - it's hand built from Delrin. The original was broken. Bought the watch as -sell for parts- from eBay for 40 bucks.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Does anyone have a SKX171 dial for sell? I have all the parts I need for my 2nd mod except that one.

Been looking for months, and digging 10s of pages on google searches. Don't feel like paying $500-1000 for a dial from ebay....


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

New Seiko 5 -3h Diver.









But the 5 at the dial was stolen


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Guys, is it possible to fit a SKX009 dial (4 o'clock crown, feet already cut, taken out of a watch) into a 3 o'clock crown case?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I just noticed that this thread had just passed its 10th year anniversary: inception date March 26 2009.

I took some time to look through most of the early contributions.
An interesting evolution in terms of style (what parts were available / popular), and sensibility of the modders.

Also, the rate of posting has gone up steadily too, in the past 5 years.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

shane.shepherd said:


> Guys, is it possible to fit a SKX009 dial (4 o'clock crown, feet already cut, taken out of a watch) into a 3 o'clock crown case?


Yes. You'll just need a movement with a 3 o'clock day wheel, and dial dots adhesive to secure the dial to the movement.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## joedevivre (Mar 10, 2020)

I have an idea that i'd be interested to get people's opinion on.

Has anyone ever conceived of taking an SKX023 - the 37mm diver with 3 o clock crown...









...and modding it with a smooth polished bezel? What I think you'd end up with is a (mostly) original Seiko dressy tool watch with a screw down crown, 100m WR and a similar look to the black bay 36. 
I made a picture in 10 seconds on microsoft paint using a photo of the black bay case... obviously my idea would have crown guards but it gives you a rough idea:









I've seen this kind of thing done with the SKX007 and SKX013 but both have 4 o clock crowns and the minute track on the chapter ring rather than the dial, which in my mind make them far less suitable for this look.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I just noticed that this thread had just passed its 10th year anniversary: inception date March 26 2009.
> 
> I took some time to look through most of the early contributions.
> An interesting evolution in terms of style (what parts were available / popular), and sensibility of the modders.
> ...


It's also fun to see the quality of the pictures change as well. 10 years ago getting images into a forum was a PITA, it required a digital camera and a way to get the images online. Now we can do attachments and use our phones!


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> ...end up with is a (mostly) original Seiko dressy tool watch with a screw down crown, 100m WR and a similar look to the black bay 36.


Happy Sushi case and Tiger Watches crown - maybe an alternative for your project









!!!edit: 36mm case for Seiko movement!!!

10atm maybe with original screw down crown


----------



## joedevivre (Mar 10, 2020)

That's pretty much exactly what I had in mind! Does it still come with 10 atm water resistance?
Does the movement just slot right into these cases or do you also need to buy some kind of adapter?


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

My first mod! Got to start somewhere. Enough items came in that I could get started!


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

And today's progress


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

PILOT PARTY









so many divers - make more pilot mods


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

joedevivre said:


> I have an idea that i'd be interested to get people's opinion on.
> 
> Has anyone ever conceived of taking an SKX023 - the 37mm diver with 3 o clock crown...
> 
> ...


I modded my SARY055 with that in mind...


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

oiram said:


> I modded my SARY055 with that in mind...
> 
> View attachment 15060631


Kinda had that in mind with this turtle mod, too.


----------



## oiram (May 25, 2010)

oiram said:


> I modded my SARY055 with that in mind...
> 
> View attachment 15060631


Kinda had that in mind with this turtle mod, too.

View attachment 15060725


----------



## joedevivre (Mar 10, 2020)

The SARY and turtle mods are cool - I haven't really seen any mods of the SAR series so didn't think it was doable. I think they'd both be a bit big for me though, and I quite like the idea of keeping the original seiko branded dial for mine.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Sometime ago there was a question about non SKX chapter rings in SKX cases.

I had this issue two times and solved it by grinding down the diameter of the chapter rings: Put the chapter ring carefully on a drill bit and rotate it against a sand paper or similar until the right SKX diameter is achieved. The height is already correct

On the black/gold SRP641 parts are used. On the blue mod I used a SRP653 Tuna chapter ring, with hands and dial.


----------



## Helson_hyped (Dec 25, 2017)

Built many years ago. Skx031, nh35, shaved crown guards, sapphire, and one wonky dial.









SM-N960U


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Anyone know where to get a sterile SKX dial? All black, no windows?


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

..


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

Finally got the Batman bezel on my SNE435 Solar Diver along with a Jubilee bracelet, quite pleased. Bezel is from the Solar Diver Chronograph SSC017, fit perfectly although I did not swap it myself, I tried with zero luck. The local jeweler who was going to do it backed out due closing his store for Covid-19 so Total Watch Repair in Encino,CA did it. $57 including shipping.


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Anyone know where I can buy these dust /movement protector for seiko


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

ok, stumbled into this on instagram the other night and I'm obsessed:








Top left image is the original. I love the look I just don't love mercedes hands. What hands do you like best? I'm open to other suggestions as well. I think those mercedes hands work because of the black lume. I'm looking for something with subtle pop. I'd love a nice brushed skeleton dagger or sword setup but I can't find anything online. I don't need lume as the point of this watch is to be blacked out. Suggestions?


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

it really depends on the one you like most..but for my taste i'd go with flieger hands replacing the red trident too

this is my beater for example


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Tuna Saturday, latest project...


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> it really depends on the one you like most..but for my taste i'd go with flieger hands replacing the red trident too
> 
> this is my beater for example
> View attachment 15065139


thanks. I'm torn on the trident second hand... I've wanted one since I saw them on a christopher ward... Red might be too much for this mod so black could be another option... 
here are a few more combinations:


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Seiko mod in CT 707-3 case


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Just another Diver























Customized for deep sea ;-)


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

*Post your mods here =>*









Parts from Watch & Style
MM yellow starburst dial
MM coin edge 
MM hour and minute hands
DD sapphire with blue AR

Parts from various ebay sellers
NH36 
Red MM seconds hand

Double gasket crown and stem from Duarte.

Yellow chapter ring from Dragonshroud

Stock Pepsi insert

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joedevivre (Mar 10, 2020)

jacobsen1 said:


> thanks. I'm torn on the trident second hand... I've wanted one since I saw them on a christopher ward... Red might be too much for this mod so black could be another option...
> here are a few more combinations:
> View attachment 15065249


Agree with you about the black lume working best and i'm personally not convinced the trident hand works with this so I would say bottom left is your best option.


----------



## joedevivre (Mar 10, 2020)

jacobsen1 said:


> thanks. I'm torn on the trident second hand... I've wanted one since I saw them on a christopher ward... Red might be too much for this mod so black could be another option...
> here are a few more combinations:
> View attachment 15065249


Agree with you about the black lume working best and i'm personally not convinced the trident hand works with this so I would say bottom left is your best option.


----------



## joedevivre (Mar 10, 2020)

marcellolipi said:


> Happy Sushi case and Tiger Watches crown - maybe an alternative for your project
> 
> View attachment 15059947
> 
> ...


Looks like they are all sold out unfortunately.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

joedevivre said:


> Agree with you about the black lume working best and i'm personally not convinced the trident hand works with this so I would say bottom left is your best option.


yeah, I'm thinking the red trident is out. I'd love a watch with a red trident... but it just doesn't work here. My new options to me (2 days later) is either the bottom left, or middle left (black MM hands with white lume).


----------



## joedevivre (Mar 10, 2020)

jacobsen1 said:


> yeah, I'm thinking the red trident is out. I'd love a watch with a red trident... but it just doesn't work here. My new options to me (2 days later) is either the bottom left, or middle left (black MM hands with white lume).


How are you drawing up all your different concepts?


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

Seiko Sumo Blumo with some mods.

Sapphire Single domed crystal with Clear AR coating
OEM MM300 hands
Ceramic bezel insert
Strap code bracelet


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Latest project Seiko SRP777 that has been customized with original MKII dial and hands from the original stock. It is basically a MOD or SM300, CWC looks.


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Does anyone have for sale or know where to get OEM or the best quality new sumo padi style hands? I want them for a mini turtle padi mod. Thanks


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

carlowus said:


> Latest project Seiko SRP777 that has been customized with original MKII dial and hands from the original stock. It is basically a MOD or SM300, CWC looks.


Another great build Carlo!! Looks awesome!!


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

carlowus said:


> Latest project Seiko SRP777 that has been customized with original MKII dial and hands from the original stock. It is basically a MOD or SM300, CWC looks.


Another great build Carlo!! Looks awesome!!


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

joedevivre said:


> How are you drawing up all your different concepts?


photoshop. I remove the hands of the original image and then place new hands on. It helps that DLW has really good pictures of their hands. Here's another one my daughter and I are working on together:








we're going to pic a dial today... because of the busier dial it's hard to remove the OEM hands before we put new ones on so you can see the others sticking out.



Penduyboy said:


> Seiko Sumo Blumo with some mods.
> 
> Sapphire Single domed crystal with Clear AR coating
> OEM MM300 hands
> ...


love those MM300 hands!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

GKB007 said:


> Another great build Carlo!! Looks awesome!!


Thank you for the kind words my friend.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

One more project, this was a SRP637, I replaced the dial with that of an earlier version of the Automatic Tuna, then installed some Sea Urchin hands as well as a Stargate Seconds hand.


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

jacobsen1 said:


> love those MM300 hands!


Thanks!


----------



## joedevivre (Mar 10, 2020)

jacobsen1 said:


> photoshop. I remove the hands of the original image and then place new hands on. It helps that DLW has really good pictures of their hands.


Beats my microsoft paint job!


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

carlowus said:


> Thank you for the kind words my friend.


Most welcome sir! Keep the great mods coming!


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Double post


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Omega speed master pro, Hamilton khaki date manual wind, Hamilton Jack Ryan ti, TAG F1 alarm, Hamilton flight timer, Seiko sarb033, sarb035, skx013, skx007, multiple hand built!


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

While I wait for my hand setting tools and proper crystal press, I opened up my first skx007 project watch. Movement is damaged but looks great!


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

GKB007 said:


> Does anyone have for sale or know where to get OEM or the best quality new sumo padi style hands? I want them for a mini turtle padi mod. Thanks
> View attachment 15070187


That's no Sumo Pady style

Finest quality hands - you can find here









https://wrwatches.com/collections/a...-6r-nh-series-movement?variant=32235929239661


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Seiko/mini turtle mod


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

My perfect 6309 turtle: 
Everest for the relume, on it's way from Jack @ IWW after a service. Water resistant and should be good for another 30 years!


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

marcellolipi said:


> That's no Sumo Pady style
> 
> Finest quality hands - you can find here
> 
> ...


Those are perfect!!! Thanks so very much!


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Bead blasted case
Flat sapphire (for now)
Blasted chapter ring
MKII type 2 dial
SNZG hands (dat lume!!!)
7S26 (I don't hack or handwind)
Roman day wheel
AliEx NATO

Lots of wabi and all business.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)




----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

seiko SKX007 mod with turtle PADI dial and sumo PADI hands.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

THE FIELD


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

nat007 said:


> View attachment 15075321
> 
> View attachment 15075323
> 
> ...


Beauty!!
Where did you pick up the white chapter ring?


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

marcellolipi said:


> THE FIELD
> 
> View attachment 15076465


Nice clean mod! Is that an aftermarket case? Or did you paint/PVD yourself/sent it out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

This watch has been through so many phases with mods. It was originally the Seiko Fifty Fathoms watch (forgot the model). Now its got NH36 with Turtle stem and crown, dagaz Turtle insert and dagaz dial/hands. I painted and lumed hands myself. I worked the case a bit to make it look like I wanted. I have a double domed sapphire on its way as well. A bit dirty /scratched in pics because its my daily watch for a few weeks now.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

FreddyNorton said:


> This watch has been through so many phases with mods. It was originally the Seiko Fifty Fathoms watch (forgot the model). Now its got NH36 with Turtle stem and crown, dagaz Turtle insert and dagaz dial/hands. I painted and lumed hands myself. I worked the case a bit to make it look like I wanted. I have a double domed sapphire on its way as well. A bit dirty /scratched in pics because its my daily watch for a few weeks now.
> 
> View attachment 15077809
> 
> ...


Looks amazing!

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Tiger concept base, bsht dial and a custom bakelite insert









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Trying out my new water pressure tester today!


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Nice clean mod! Is that an aftermarket case? Or did you paint/PVD yourself/sent it out?


Thanks for kind words

Strap and hands are original only.
Case by CT - bezel and crown OSC - dial by NP watches India

Regards


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

SRPC39J1









Now with saphire bubble dome form Dagaz


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

... and, SKX011J1 with double domed saphire

















an older mod, SKX009J1, now with flat saphire


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Built from crystaltime CT702 watch case with turtle dawn grey dial and orange monster gen 2 hands set.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Built from crystaltime CT702 watch case with turtle dawn grey dial and orange monster gen 2 hands set.
View attachment 15079483


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

Ok that's beautiful.
Where can I find a STO dial like that? 

I've seen some after market on ebay but no own.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

fallingtitan said:


> View attachment 15079699


That's nice! What handset is that??? More pics please.


----------



## Freeride2002 (Feb 7, 2020)

Not really modded. Just an insert from the vostok parts bin. Traded an Skx for a 5kx and a Deep Blue.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

HomebrewMTB said:


> That's nice! What handset is that??? More pics please.


marine master sla025 style. Check out my video in sig

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

SRP turtle and sardine limited dial


----------



## ArmSel (Jul 20, 2017)

*Delete please*

Apologies, posted in the wrong sub forum - please ignore/delete...


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

*Re: Delete please*

a symbiosis between Stargate and Great Blue Hole


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

jacobsen1 said:


> ok, stumbled into this on instagram the other night and I'm obsessed:
> View attachment 15065007
> 
> 
> Top left image is the original. I love the look I just don't love mercedes hands. What hands do you like best? I'm open to other suggestions as well. I think those mercedes hands work because of the black lume. I'm looking for something with subtle pop. I'd love a nice brushed skeleton dagger or sword setup but I can't find anything online. I don't need lume as the point of this watch is to be blacked out. Suggestions?


There's a seller on eBay MrRecordman, (find him by searching for sarb059 crowns) who typically sells OEM hand sets, including the ones from the new black out 5kx.

Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Planet Monster Turtle


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

What would a cross between a Marinemaster and Sub 1680 look like? Maybe like this ;-)


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

Nanda said:


> What would a cross between a Marinemaster and Sub 1680 look like? Maybe like this ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15086129
> 
> ...


Wow. Where do you get the crystal??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

CT117 from Crystaltimes 
https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/modern-divers/ct117/


----------



## bugoc (Jan 3, 2020)

Update:

-changed the bezel to a Namoki MM300. It is slightly smaller, and has more rounded teeth. Thus, it looks better on this case imho (after i brushed it). 
-fitted the Uncle Seiko Z199 to the custom endlinks. Therefore, the pressed links had to be opened without any traces of impact on them 🤓
-clasp is an Oysterlock replica. Modified the locking mechanism for a tighter feel, tightened the hinges and fitted the bend to my wrist. Also brushed finish on all surfaces.


















bugoc said:


> "SKX" Projekt:
> 
> -CT705 3:00 Case - modified the Crown Guards because i don't like the rounded design. All done by hand, with files, sandpaper and a polishing wheel. Case came full polished, but i also brushed the lugs like the genuine SKX cases.
> -CT204 stealth Chapter Ring & CT sapphiere crystal
> ...


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Falco 67 said:


> SRPC39J1
> 
> View attachment 15078977
> 
> ...


Beauty mod!! Did you use the ct056 as the sap replacement? I have a mini and that's the sapphire I ended up ordering. Thanks!


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

As I still wait for the tools to arrive I can only imagine!! Here's a few options I'm thinking of..


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

This ceramic bezel insert will go in with double dome and twisted bezel


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Home printed dial, swiss eta, parnis case, titanium MM300 homage bracelet, Starking hands, Jtragic BSH logo, some indices gathered from old dials... I am pretty chuffed with the way this turned out.













View attachment Final Blue.jpg


----------



## BrianLeo (Jan 28, 2020)

Light blue Sharkey with a Long Island Watch Co. dial.


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

Brightling007 said:


> Home printed dial, swiss eta, parnis case, titanium MM300 homage bracelet, Starking hands, Jtragic BSH logo, some indices gathered from old dials... I am pretty chuffed with the way this turned out.
> 
> View attachment 15090487
> View attachment 15090483
> View attachment 15090481


Wahou

But it must be really expensive to service a 360k high beat movement!


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

@Brightling007
Great mod. 360.000 beats are a lot. ;-)


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Meet my Alpine Turtle:









• Crystaltimes CT702 case
• SARB059 bezel
• SARB059 crystal
• SKX black chapter ring
• Baby Tuna seconds hand
• Sea Urchin minute and hour hands
• Baby Tuna dial
• NH36 with black Roman/English day and date dials
• DLW polished crown with black filled engraving
• SKX case back cover

More pics here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/dedi...700-build-thread-4958121-30.html#post51616207


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

I’m interested in the possibility of modifying a diver case to fit the 8F56 movement to produce a GMT diver. I don’t know if it is possible or if there is someone who would be interested in attempting this. I’ve read a few threads here that broach this subject, but all seem to fizzle out. I hope this doesn’t follow the same fate.


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

Running errands with my SKX ninja mod


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

begud said:


> Wahou
> 
> But it must be really expensive to service a 360k high beat movement!





Nanda said:


> @Brightling007
> Great mod. 360.000 beats are a lot. ;-)


Thanks a lot guys! I knew someone who has 'the eye' �� would get that! ��

Inside beats a lovely Swiss ETA 2836-2 though, that I have serviced myself and runs a sweet flat line at around 300 degrees amplitude.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Mod question:

I’ve scoured the Google-verse and WUS, nada.

Any information on dial and crystal size for SRPC85 would be appreciated.

Thanks.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

does anyone know if there are bezel replacements for the SNK series? My daughter has been oogling my watches so I figured I'd set the hook. We got her an SNK807 and I let her pick out hands from DLW. She went with rose gold mill hour and minute with a rose gold snowflake second. We've also got her a pink silicone band with rose gold hardware. I'll share pics once the hands are installed.

BUT! We'd love to do a rose gold bezel. Any idea if they exist or how we might go about that?


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

does anyone know if there are bezel replacements for the SNK series? My daughter has been oogling my watches so I figured I'd set the hook. We got her an SNK807 and I let her pick out hands from DLW. She went with rose gold mill hour and minute with a rose gold snowflake second. We've also got her a pink silicone band with rose gold hardware. I'll share pics once the hands are installed.

BUT! We'd love to do a rose gold bezel. Any idea if they exist or how we might go about that?


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Full CrystalTimes / DLW build complete!

I am really loving the CT cases and crowns. The quality surpasses factory and that crown action is SO smooth.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

You guys ever had trouble installing Strapcode bracelets on aftermarket cases?i I bought a 3 o'clock replacement case from Crystaltimes, and a 4 o'clock case from Namokis, both don't fit any of my bracelets. I have metabind, angus jubilee, and endmill. One end would go in, but the other end is too far from the hole.

Also ordered 2x 3 o'clock cases from Namokis, both fit the bracelets just fine.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

shane.shepherd said:


> You guys ever had trouble installing Strapcode bracelets on aftermarket cases?i I bought a 3 o'clock replacement case from Crystaltimes, and a 4 o'clock case from Namokis, both don't fit any of my bracelets. I have metabind, angus jubilee, and endmill. One end would go in, but the other end is too far from the hole.
> 
> Also ordered 2x 3 o'clock cases from Namokis, both fit the bracelets just fine.


Fits on my 4 o clock case from namokimods

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

I've done the 007 Milsub style before but this is the best one yet!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

shane.shepherd said:


> You guys ever had trouble installing Strapcode bracelets on aftermarket cases?i I bought a 3 o'clock replacement case from Crystaltimes, and a 4 o'clock case from Namokis, both don't fit any of my bracelets. I have metabind, angus jubilee, and endmill. One end would go in, but the other end is too far from the hole.
> 
> Also ordered 2x 3 o'clock cases from Namokis, both fit the bracelets just fine.


I have one abandoned super jub, endlink won't fit any of my skx style cases. It happens, probably drop strapcode an email, they should help you.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

captainmorbid said:


> I have one abandoned super jub, endlink won't fit any of my skx style cases. It happens, probably drop strapcode an email, they should help you.
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


How would they help me? Send in diff end links? Anyways, I will contact them.

I was actually thinking about get a case replacement...


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

shane.shepherd said:


> How would they help me? Send in diff end links? Anyways, I will contact them.
> 
> I was actually thinking about get a case replacement...


You might be right, I've had the occasional issue with drilled lugs as well. I have a SRP Turtle case that wouldn't accept a strapcode endlink. I ended up ordering a set of spring bars from Uncleseiko with smaller ends. Might be an option if the endlink is close in alignment.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

shane.shepherd said:


> How would they help me? Send in diff end links? Anyways, I will contact them.
> 
> I was actually thinking about get a case replacement...


yes. Their newer bracelets come with instructions on how to guide the pins in better and suggest thinner pins if needed before you call them... But yes, call/email them if it's not working.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

jacobsen1 said:


> does anyone know if there are bezel replacements for the SNK series? My daughter has been oogling my watches so I figured I'd set the hook. We got her an SNK807 and I let her pick out hands from DLW. She went with rose gold mill hour and minute with a rose gold snowflake second. We've also got her a pink silicone band with rose gold hardware. I'll share pics once the hands are installed.
> 
> BUT! We'd love to do a rose gold bezel. Any idea if they exist or how we might go about that?


The only place I know of is Lucius Atelier, but they https://luciusatelier.com/collections/all/bezel?sort_by=title-ascending

You could also design your own and have Shapeways or another similar service make it for you. That route you could get rose gold, but it would be more work.

Message me if you want to try that and need a bit of help making a 3D model. I've done a few of my own watch mod parts via Shapeways as well as a few for other guys in the community : https://www.shapeways.com/shops/design-for-m-utility-shop


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi guys, I posted this is the SKX thread but it probably belongs here too.

I've gone for a kind of military looking, b
high legibility but unmistakably Seiko approach.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Started off as a rough SKX007k, I cleaned it up and decided to faux patina mod the watch. Lots of lessons learnt with this watch and I'm happy with the end product. I need to go back in and remove two little specks of dust but otherwise it's pretty much exactly as planned.

SKX007K
One second closer sub style bezel
Sternkreuz HH 31.6mm acrylic crystal (stock gasket)
Genuine Seiko 7002 lollipop seconds hand (lume was already gone, I like the weathered look)
Bleach faded bezel insert
Patina with regular coffee stain and using copic sketchmarkers.
Dial textured by heat
Stock jubilee

The aim was to create a patina mod skx but spend very little money. Most of the parts were left overs and spares (excluding the bezel). My favourite part is the inexpensive acrylic crystal. I don't swim with my watches so I decided to go full vintage style with the crystal choice.









Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

I could not wait any longer and started my first skx build, more of a break down right now!! Progress though and more pics to come!


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Very poor customer service from Strapcode. I bought 4 premium bracelets with them, and 3 of them won't fit into 3 of my replacement cases (Namoki, and Crystaltimes). I contacted them, and they told me to take a whole bunch of pics of the problems which I did. Then they basically just told me there are factory tolerances among diff production lines, and sometimes they wont fit in exactly, which I understand. BUT, they refused to send any end-links or allow me to buy any and basically told me to "*** off". What a pile of BS.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

HomebrewMTB said:


> I've done the 007 Milsub style before but this is the best one yet!
> 
> View attachment 15098217
> 
> ...


Diggin' that. Well executed! What crystal is that.. It looks acrylic possibly?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

SKX Mod. Poor Man´s Blue Marinemaster ;-)


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Here's my final product! My FIRST build and I'm pretty happy with it!
Namoki clear ar double dome sapphire 
Namoki coin edge bezel 
Namoki stainless steel chapter ring 
Faded aluminum bezel insert provided by carlowus!! Thanks again it worked great
On strapcode oyster o boyer


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

A few beauty shots of my new SKX009!












(date not set correct)


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Not too crazy, but I like it. sbdc061 on bonetto cinturini with OEM clasp. I am really liking this combo.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Nanda said:


> SKX Mod. Poor Man´s Blue Marinemaster ;-)
> 
> View attachment 15101945


Where can someone find a MM dial like that?

that's a stunning mod


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

acadian said:


> Where can someone find a MM dial like that?
> 
> that's a stunning mod


I was just about to post the exact same?


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

*Post your mods here =>*










Super SZNF. I've beat on this one at work, still pretty.

Work done by me, my second build(out of 15).

With my favourite pen...

CT sapphire with green AR
CT signed crown
DLW ceramic bezel insert
DLW polished chapter ring
Miltat bracelet 
Dagaz dial and hands
Artifice HoroWorks NH35 swap

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Nanook65 said:


> I was just about to post the exact same?


The dial is quite difficult to get. I had the chance to buy the fully modded watch.

The best source is a professional watchmaker who is able to order the parts directly from Seiko. Based on my knowledge Seiko - as the most of the other manufacturers - does not like that the parts are used for mods. So he shouldn't advertise it.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

GKB007 said:


> A few beauty shots of my new SKX009!
> View attachment 15102529
> View attachment 15102533
> (date not set correct)
> View attachment 15102525


Well done! Hope to see more... ;-)


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Another Escapement and watch mod









Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

I tried to google this, but can't seem find any answers.

*What is the average labor cost for building a mod watch?*

I asked a local watch repair shop, and was quoted $100, but I decided to give the parts to a referral by a friend, who specializes in Rolex & Omegas.

You guys just build all your mods DIY or do you take it to a watchmaker?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

shane.shepherd said:


> I tried to google this, but can't seem find any answers.
> 
> *What is the average labor cost for building a mod watch?*
> 
> ...


I charge ppl about $150-180 Canadian dollars to build a watch depending on how modded. In GTA

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

fallingtitan said:


> I charge ppl about $150-180 Canadian dollars to build a watch depending on how modded. In GTA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


Thanks. What does in GTA mean? Also, I am talking about building a watch from the ground up, not starting from a base watch. Like I have all the parts for a watch, it just needs to be assembled.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

shane.shepherd said:


> Thanks. What does in GTA mean? Also, I am talking about building a watch from the ground up, not starting from a base watch. Like I have all the parts for a watch, it just needs to be assembled.


He is in Toronto. Well, almost.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

GKB007 said:


> Here's my final product! My FIRST build and I'm pretty happy with it!
> Namoki clear ar double dome sapphire
> Namoki coin edge bezel
> Namoki stainless steel chapter ring
> ...


Great first mod! Very very well done

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

dan_bsht said:


> Great first mod! Very very well done
> 
> Check my IG account @ the_watchier


Thanks so much!!


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

My second mod is courtesy of an srpd73, now with a Lucius Atelier double dome with blue ar, namoki twisted bezel, and namoki ceramic root beer insert! Paired with a nice moose nato!


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Beauty shots


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Holy cow !! Great job!! :-!

I wish I had higher IQ. 
This was my first. SIGH.











GKB007 said:


> My FIRST build
> View attachment 15102507


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm guessing some of you have bought the sandblasted Turtle bezel from Namoki, how does it go with the brushed finish on the Turtle case? I actually want it for my Samurai which is also mainly brushed. Does it match well or does it look a lot different from the brushed case finish on these watches?


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

fallingtitan said:


> Another Escapement and watch mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very good. What bezel insert and bezel is that?


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

My favorite build so far.. found this dial on eBay and it's amazing . It's a glossy black with applied indices outlined in chrome... Mod part's listed below 👇
Mercedes hands
Heimdallr dial
CT707-3 case with no crown guards
Signed crown designed for this case
24hr GMT Pepsi insert
Submariner style bezel
Nh35 movement
Polished chapter ring
Strapcode super jubilee
DD sapphire crystal with blue AR
Type E crystal
Red acrylic paint on the second hand


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

My blue series of SKX. Similar, but for me sufficiently different and each with its own character.


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

This poor old SKX has been modded and re-modded many times, then went back to being a stock 007, and now, I think, has reached its final form. I think...

edit: I had no idea how much crud was under the bezel until I posted this photo! you don't see it in real life


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

I feel so defeated. I just attempted my first mod today. Managed to change the day wheel to Kanji, got all 3 hands in place, even though it was a pain in the ass, might ve scratched them, and the dial, a bit rough...but the watch is working perfectly...

BUT, I can't seem to get the crystal to press in. First, when I took out the crystal, I didn't know which side is upper and which side is under. Once I figured that out, every time I try to press in the crystal, it's always lopsided even though I applied even pressure. Finally, what seems to be pressed in, but there is no snap, and it was easily pressed out. So...I don't really know how this crystal mod works because I don't know how to be certain that the crystal is 100% pressed in. Now the crystal is all smudged up and dirty...

I decided to skip it, and just install the bezel. I put the gasket in, and leveled the bezel against the case, pressed and heard a good snap, but it won't rotate...It's a Murphy's bezel so it doesn need a spring, but why doesn't it rotate? It's absolutely fixed...

I am so confused and lost here, it seems like even all the easy stuff I can't do it right...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

shane.shepherd said:


> I feel so defeated. I just attempted my first mod today. Managed to change the day wheel to Kanji, got all 3 hands in place, even though it was a pain in the ass, might ve scratched them, and the dial, a bit rough...but the watch is working perfectly...
> 
> BUT, I can't seem to get the crystal to press in. First, when I took out the crystal, I didn't know which side is upper and which side is under. Once I figured that out, every time I try to press in the crystal, it's always lopsided even though I applied even pressure. Finally, what seems to be pressed in, but there is no snap, and it was easily pressed out. So...I don't really know how this crystal mod works because I don't know how to be certain that the crystal is 100% pressed in. Now the crystal is all smudged up and dirty...
> 
> ...


First of all WELL DONE for installing the wheels, dial and hands.

On the crystal, well I guess you need some practice. I don't do those myself either, I don't have a good tool for it and no time so I can't really give you a suggestion other then set the crystal by hand as straight as you can and then press a little, turn the watch and press a little more, turn the watch again and then press a little more. This should help in case the press disks are not parallel fully.

As for the bezel, it probably means that the gasket came out of the slot and is stuck between the bezel and the case. Pull out the bezel again and re-fit the gasket inside the grove and then press again. I also believe you might have to remove the click spring, if not already done... not sure as I never installed one of those Murphy bezels, but it does not click so maybe it needs to be out of there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

carlowus said:


> First of all WELL DONE for installing the wheels, dial and hands.
> 
> On the crystal, well I guess you need some practice. I don't do those myself either, I don't have a good tool for it and no time so I can't really give you a suggestion other then set the crystal by hand as straight as you can and then press a little, turn the watch and press a little more, turn the watch again and then press a little more. This should help in case the press disks are not parallel fully.
> 
> ...


Thanks, managed to finally pop the bezel off, scratching it in the process...still not sure why it would not rotate, the gasket was perfectly seated.

Turned out the crystal press was a piece of garbage and misaligned, gonna return all the tools and buy new ones.


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

shane.shepherd said:


> Thanks, managed to finally pop the bezel off, scratching it in the process...still not sure why it would not rotate, the gasket was perfectly seated.
> 
> Turned out the crystal press was a piece of garbage and misaligned, gonna return all the tools and buy new ones.


Quick tip with crystal installation, put it for 5 minutes in the freezer. It gets a bit smaller in the cold, works for me all the time.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

^ sorry to hear of your struggles. That's why I don't try this myself. I love watches as a hobby but I struggle getting a bracelet onto my watch at times or resizing a band with push pins so I know I'm not the guy for modding anything inside the watch!



shane.shepherd said:


> I tried to google this, but can't seem find any answers.
> 
> *What is the average labor cost for building a mod watch?*
> 
> ...


I send all my stuff to Duarte and NEWW. I think he's got a price list on his site. You have to mail it both ways as well so add $25 total to the cost there.



tommyblas said:


> View attachment 15106693
> 
> 
> This poor old SKX has been modded and re-modded many times, then went back to being a stock 007, and now, I think, has reached its final form. I think...
> ...


Nice! My SKX has been through ~4 "outfits". Actually I have 2 so I could wear one while the other would be getting things swapped... So a total of 8 setups I think? What handset is that? Reminds me of mine but with black inner ends.


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

shane.shepherd said:


> Thanks, managed to finally pop the bezel off, scratching it in the process...still not sure why it would not rotate, the gasket was perfectly seated.
> 
> Turned out the crystal press was a piece of garbage and misaligned, gonna return all the tools and buy new ones.


It's possible your bezel won't ever fit with your SKX case. Due to the wide machining tolerances with Seiko, every case is just a tiny bit different, from the lug hole positions to the bezel seat diameters. I know this from experience after dozens of completed mods. It's a crapshoot, and isn't really a fault of mod suppliers. I've never had the exact same bezel action on 2 mods. And I've had a couple bezels that fit one case but not another.

As for the crystal, even an expensive good tool won't matter if you don't practice the proper technique. You won't be able to set it exactly level initially by hand, so you *must* rotate a bit and press just a little at a time. Remove after one rotation, check the level, and adjust accordingly for high spots. I'll even move the watch off to the side of the crystal press to pinpoint pressure on one particular high spot to correct it.


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

jacobsen1 said:


> ^ sorry to hear of your struggles. That's why I don't try this myself. I love watches as a hobby but I struggle getting a bracelet onto my watch at times or resizing a band with push pins so I know I'm not the guy for modding anything inside the watch!
> 
> I send all my stuff to Duarte and NEWW. I think he's got a price list on his site. You have to mail it both ways as well so add $25 total to the cost there.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The handset is from the sarb059, the old Alpinist that had the same case as the SKX. You can still find them on watch parts plaza I think.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Dagaz Bund project. This was completed using a Ticino watch, Dagaz Bund dial and Seiko original Military hands.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SNK807, now with legit SKX011 dial, and aftermarket MM300 black-outline hands.

I managed to wreck yet another second hand trying to install--tips or tricks appreciated...

Since there's no minute track on the dial, no chapter ring, I really don't mind keeping it a simple 2-hander, but I do have another mod planned where I'd very much like to not destroy the second hand...


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Parts from Crystaltimes, Yobokies, One Second Closer, Esslinger, Dagaz, and the bay.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

The second explosion of mod parts, the variety and more vendors, has been incredible! So many awesome mods and some great cohesive designs too! Heck even the skx013 mod scene is getting there!

Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

What was that one tool mat some of you guys bought for watch modding? Forgot which page it was, but I think name starts with "P"?

Thanks


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

Based on a Crystal Times Turtle Case and using an NE15 movement with a Yobokies dial:


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

shane.shepherd said:


> What was that one tool mat some of you guys bought for watch modding? Forgot which page it was, but I think name starts with "P"?
> 
> Thanks


The Lifegoo (lol) mat? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07T2Z4N2R/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Made in Saudi Arabia?
Wow, that's news to me.
Can you tell me more about this? Is COLVIN a brand?



Hedgehogger said:


> Based on a Crystal Times Turtle Case and using an NE15 movement with a Yobokies dial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> Made in Saudi Arabia?
> Wow, that's news to me.
> Can you tell me more about this? Is COLVIN a brand?


Colvin is me, I just made a logo and laser-etched the caseback. I'm currently working/living in Saudi.


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

---double post--- sorry


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

jmai said:


> Full CrystalTimes / DLW build complete!
> 
> I am really loving the CT cases and crowns. The quality surpasses factory and that crown action is SO smooth.
> 
> View attachment 15097401


I agree with you, the CT components are so nicely finished and well built.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Hedgehogger said:


> The Lifegoo (lol) mat? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07T2Z4N2R/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


No haha, it was really sleek, and grayish looking. Damn really wish I don't have to scroll back couple hundred pages!!!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

shane.shepherd said:


> What was that one tool mat some of you guys bought for watch modding? Forgot which page it was, but I think name starts with "P"?
> 
> Thanks


Prometheus work mat


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

acadian said:


> Prometheus work mat


YES, that's the one, but damn, sold out everywhere!!!


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

my second 33mm dial mod is finished. Finding the right case and hands are more difficult. Upgraded these case with a new crown tube fitting CT's big crown


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

marcellolipi said:


> my second 33mm dial mod is finished. Finding the right case and hands are more difficult. Upgraded these case with a new crown tube fitting CT's big crown
> 
> View attachment 15118529
> 
> ...


Very interesting bezel, I like it.


----------



## KRMMRK (Oct 13, 2017)

Bumpers! Not much of a mod though.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

HELPPPP GUYS

I was so excited to get my mod finally complete, BUT I used too much super glue on the bezel, and they came out and stained the insert. I ve trying to wash soap over and over, but they simply wont go!!!!! Tried alcohol, no use either. I am SOOO worried!!! I would hate this to be RUINED!

Tried to use a razor blade, ended up leaving a scratch, damn!!!

How do I remove this damn glue stain!!!!


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Help me clean this watch up please! Bezel also became a bit stiff, I guess glue leakage as well. About to buy some super glue remover from Amazon.

Also wanted to take off the bezel and give it a clean....maybe buy a new insert, idk...

Assembled 100% from parts, no base, wanted to create my own SKX009 with my own customization.

CT 4'o clock crown case
CT sterile back case
CT flush flat crystal with clear AR
CT 208 Jumbo S crown
NH36
Long Island Watch white SKX hands
SKX009 insert
SKX009J OEM dial
Kanji day wheel
B/W metal chapter ring with top scrapped off revealing the alloy
Murphy's CE
Strapcode Metabind


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Double post...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

shane.shepherd said:


> HELPPPP GUYS
> 
> I was so excited to get my mod finally complete, BUT I used too much super glue on the bezel, and they came out and stained the bezel. I ve trying to wash soap over and over, but they simply wont go!!!!! Tried alcohol, no use either. I am SOOO worried!!! I would hate this to be RUINED!
> 
> ...


it's acetone. cleans super glue right up. in lieu of that, maybe goo gone or some derivitive, or nail polish remover. should only have to use a little bit, that shouldn't harm the bezel insert. i had a little glue spill over on a bezel mod, cleaned it up right quick.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

timetellinnoob said:


> it's acetone. cleans super glue right up. in lieu of that, maybe goo gone or some derivitive, or nail polish remover. should only have to use a little bit, that shouldn't harm the bezel insert. i had a little glue spill over on a bezel mod, cleaned it up right quick.


Thanks a bunch! I just ordered on amazon, hopefully, they ll clean right up.

Man, learned a ton from my first attempt at building a complete mod, made so many mistakes like the one above, scratched the center of the dial a bit, bent the hands a bit, but all good, feels so accomplished!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

shane.shepherd said:


> Man, learned a ton from my first attempt at building a complete mod, made so many mistakes like the one above, scratched the center of the dial a bit, bent the hands a bit, but all good, feels so accomplished!


Good job, but one more thing: NEVER use superglue on the insert. Use double stick tape, or rubber cement.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Good job, but one more thing: NEVER use superglue on the insert. Use double stick tape, or rubber cement.


Yea I learned, I ordered some hypo cement as well. Is just that the tool kit I bought came with super glue, so I wanna get it on right away instead of waiting for the hypo cement. I pulled out the cap and didn even squeeze, glue just started flowing out.


----------



## Blej0323 (Oct 30, 2018)

Hey everybody,

This is my first attempt at an SKX mod. I know faux-patina is not for everybody but I like how it turned out. I was able to fade the bezel and add a sapphire top-hat crystal. And I wanted it to look a bit more worn so I paired it with a slightly distressed leather NATO strap.

If anyone knows where I can find an acrylic top hat that would fit the SKX, I would love to get one.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> Good job, but one more thing: NEVER use superglue on the insert. Use double stick tape, or rubber cement.


This is the answer --- I use exclusively the 3m doublesided tape, not sure why anyone would use anything else. So easy to use and if you screw-up easy to clean. These are what I generally use: https://usa.crystaltimes.net/shop/products/ct301-3m-adhesive-stickers-5-pairs-10pcs-skx013/ or these for turtles: https://usa.crystaltimes.net/shop/products/ct300/


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

shane.shepherd said:


> Yea I learned, I ordered some hypo cement as well. Is just that the tool kit I bought came with super glue, so I wanna get it on right away instead of waiting for the hypo cement. I pulled out the cap and didn even squeeze, glue just started flowing out.


As mentioned earlier, don't use super glue. But if you were to use it, don't directly apply it from the tube. Put a little pool of it on something clean that you will throw away, and then take something pointy like a plastic toothpick, dip it in the pool and then use the little bit of glue on the tip of the toothpick to paint the glue on the bezel thinly and away from the edge so it can spread, and then put the insert on.


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

This is a build I did using a Lucius Atelier dial and Crystal Times CT705 case and double dome sapphire with an NE15 movement. This build may not be everyone's cup of tea, but I was happy with how it turned out:


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

Double post again--- just like my modding, I have to do things multiple times to get them right--- sorry


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

I’m looking for a seconds hand that I can’t seem to find. 

I want to do a slight nod to the Grande Seiko Snowflake with a blue seconds hand but I want it round like a true needle just like on the actual GS. Not a stamped or flat seconds hand. This would be for a NH35A movement. 

Part of it might be that I don’t know the correct name though either I’ve tried baton, syringe, even cathedral. Can anyone help me out with some guidance? Thanks!


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

One of my most frustrating builds for sure, nothing wanted to go together right. Seems to me the 013/midsize mod parts are not quite as refined as the larger counterparts. 
But I am most satisfied now that its together and operational...


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

BeyondAddiction said:


> I'm looking for a seconds hand that I can't seem to find.
> 
> I want to do a slight nod to the Grande Seiko Snowflake with a blue seconds hand but I want it round like a true needle just like on the actual GS. Not a stamped or flat seconds hand. This would be for a NH35A movement.
> 
> Part of it might be that I don't know the correct name though either I've tried baton, syringe, even cathedral. Can anyone help me out with some guidance? Thanks!


Not blue but this seems to look like the correct shape: https://www.theyobokies.com/?mod=product&sec=item&task=detail&id=506









And maybe this one (although hard to tell if it is pressed or round: https://www.theyobokies.com/?mod=product&sec=item&task=detail&id=266#&gid=1&pid=1


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Hedgehogger said:


> Not blue but this seems to look like the correct shape: https://www.theyobokies.com/?mod=product&sec=item&task=detail&id=506
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, that to one looks really close to what I want. Will just need the back side clipped and repainted. I'll reach out to see if the others are round or not, but gives me a starting point now at least. Appreciate it!


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Very interesting bezel, I like it.


Yes - it's Big Bang style and has 42mm.
Luciusatelier offer a similar bezel for the smaller SKX013


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

Just finished this one!

PepsiMaster Professional

•Crystaltimes CT700 case with drilled lugs
•NH35
•Coin edge bezel from CT
•12h Pepsi insert from Namoki
•Dial from CT
•Hands from the bay
•S crown from GermanWatchParts
•DD saphire /w blue AR
•Strapcode super 3d oyster










Take care & stay healthy fellas!


----------



## richardlay (Mar 7, 2016)

Lightly modded SBDC031









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Lol, already finished my 2nd mod...made some other mistakes with this one, didn't line up bezel notch with insert, gotta remove and reglue

Also some problems with this one, the crystal won't sit evenly, I ve tried almost everything, freezer, press a bit rotate then press, it simply wont go in evenly.

Chapter ring is misaligned, markers are off, 12 will line up, but 6 won't, gotta exchange for a new one,


----------



## SuperTrooper169 (May 14, 2020)

Here’s my poor mans orange planet ocean. I killed the case trying to get the bezel off, so don’t look too close ha ha.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SNKN model with ebay parts, and a snazzy Spanish leather NATO :-!


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

*Post your mods here =>*



Chronopolis said:


> SNKN model with ebay parts, and a snazzy Spanish leather NATO :-!
> 
> View attachment 15122367
> View attachment 15122369
> View attachment 15122371


I'm a sucker for slightly more dressy watches (or would that be more of a pilots style? I'm still new) and that looks fantastic!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> SNKN model with ebay parts, and a snazzy Spanish leather NATO :-!
> 
> View attachment 15122367
> View attachment 15122369
> View attachment 15122371


Beautiful, you have great taste brother!

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Guys, look what I found.. this guy grinded the integrated bracelet central part between the lugs in the SNKE01!
This open a whole new world! But it seems like serious grinding though  (pics borrowed from the interwebs)









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

shane.shepherd said:


> Help me clean this watch up please! Bezel also became a bit stiff, I guess glue leakage as well. About to buy some super glue remover from Amazon.
> 
> Also wanted to take off the bezel and give it a clean....maybe buy a new insert, idk...
> 
> ...


Bravo. Looks fabulous!!! Seriously nice job, cohesive and classic. I like the polished top on the alloy chapter ring trick. I'm gonna try that!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

BeyondAddiction said:


> I'm a sucker for slightly more dressy watches (or would that be more of a pilots style? I'm still new) and that looks fantastic!





dan_bsht said:


> Beautiful, you have great taste brother!


Thank you gents, for your kindly words.
Its not easy for me to work with so little talent but I do what I can.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh wow!! 
That sure would solve a lot of probs.

What do you think about doing a 3-D print of an intermediate (swivel) link adapter, so it could take a 20 mm strap?
Something like what LACO has in this model:











dan_bsht said:


> Guys, look what I found.. this guy* grinded the integrated bracelet central part* between the lugs in the SNKE01!
> This open a whole new world! But it seems like serious grinding though  (pics borrowed from the interwebs)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> SNKN model with ebay parts, and a snazzy Spanish leather NATO :-!
> 
> View attachment 15122367
> View attachment 15122369
> View attachment 15122371


Thank you! That dial was sitting in my cart for a few days... bought it yesterday, was wondering where to use it. Also, fluted case inbound...

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> Thank you! That dial was sitting in my cart for a few days... bought it yesterday, was wondering where to use it.


I find the dial to be very flexibly applicable and agreeable in many settings, due to its neutral color.
It also appears to be ever so slightly gradient, unless it's an optical illusion due to the markings around the edge.

Here's the same in this black & gold casing:


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 15123203
> 
> View attachment 15123205


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> View attachment 15123259


How'dja find my car !! ? :-!


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

cayabo said:


> Chronopolis said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 15123203
> ...


Invicta probably makes this. If not, they definitely should.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

#orangedialsbringssummervibes









orange Monster - more black now


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

dan_bsht said:


> Guys, look what I found.. this guy grinded the integrated bracelet central part between the lugs...


I had the same idea for my SNKK47 vintage project - but it's a horrible work


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Vegas / Poker dual time GMT style mod. Green card table with black & red chips.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Double post...


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

shane.shepherd said:


> Poker GMT mod
> 
> View attachment 15125191
> 
> ...


That is fantastic! Would never have even thought of combining those colors that way. Beautiful!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

marcellolipi said:


> I had the same idea for my SNKK47 vintage project - but it's a horrible work
> 
> View attachment 15124797


It looks good. Maybe a little cleaning that's all.
How did you manage to cut through this SS?

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

BeyondAddiction said:


> That is fantastic! Would never have even thought of combining those colors that way. Beautiful!


Thanks, I have never seen a color combo like this either. I thought casino theme black / red / green would be really good, so decided to experiment.

forgot the lume shot!


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

shane.shepherd said:


> Thanks, I have never seen a color combo like this either. I thought casino theme black / red / green would be really good, so decided to experiment.
> 
> forgot the lume shot!
> 
> View attachment 15125751


Will I would say that was a success, because it works very well, especially for that theme.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Has anyone removed the paint from a SS bezel insert?







I'm looking to remove all the paint to just leave the bare, engraved, SS. I assume the paint is sealed in some way, first attempt alcohol hasn't had any effect. Turps? Bleach? Baking Soda? Acetone? Caustic Soda? I'll work through the list, but TIA if anyone has any tips.


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

Not sure for your actual question, but if its strong enough to clean the paint, it may also eat-away at whatever the lume is embedded in on the pip. So you might want to remove the pip first.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

my first true Seiko mod


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SRPC93 Yachtmaster


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

huwp said:


> Has anyone removed the paint from a SS bezel insert?
> 
> I'm looking to remove all the paint to just leave the bare, engraved, SS. I assume the paint is sealed in some way, first attempt alcohol hasn't had any effect. Turps? Bleach? Baking Soda? Acetone? Caustic Soda? I'll work through the list, but TIA if anyone has any tips.


Update for anyone who follows after; a few hours soaking in acetone, and the paint just lifts off.

A couple of cautions: as Hedgehogger suspected, this will also remove the lume pip (by unsticking it, rather than by dissolving the lume pip itself). I am OK with this and was expecting it, but, be aware.

Also, obviously it'll remove any adhesive ring already on the back of the insert, so you'll need a spare adhesive ring. (I'll need to get one in before I can complete this mod properly, insert shown below is just placed, I'm going to leave it in the acetone overnight to clean up the last couple of traces, and file down the lume pit in the triangle before finishing)


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Made another build from stocked parts. Full story is already posted here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bsht...t-40-a-5175745-post51708617.html#post51708617

In short, a home printed dial, 2836-2 serviced gold plated clone, BB seconds hand (relumed), aviator style hours and minutes (relumed), Dugena case off of an ebay auction (uprated bezel spring), Riyi002 straight end rivet bracelet, Invicta insert with metal pip glued in.





















The dial was basically a leftover of a project I did for HWA here on the forums, some examples of these builds:


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Here my most recent and most complex build so far. Still getting comfortable
Namoki pvd case and case back 
Namoki signed plack crown 
Namoki black and red chapter ring 
Namoki pvd sub bezel 
DLW no bevel edge double dome sapphire 
DLW stealth ceramic insert 
Dial hands and movement courtesy of Seiko mini monster srpb33 
Black stealth monster strap


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

dan_bsht said:


> Guys, look what I found.. this guy grinded the integrated bracelet central part between the lugs in the SNKE01!
> This open a whole new world! But it seems like serious grinding though  (pics borrowed from the interwebs)
> 
> 
> ...


That is a ton of grinding .


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

dan_bsht said:


> It looks good. Maybe a little cleaning that's all.
> How did you manage to cut through this SS?


Thanks. Got the single case in a terrible condition for 10 bucks.
That's the tool


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

marcellolipi said:


> Thanks. Got the single case in a terrible condition for 10 bucks.
> That's the tool
> View attachment 15128811


Thanks for sharing! I guess it is too much work for me at this point

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## bootpp (May 17, 2020)

Coming back to my Gateway automatic watch, the SNK803
...About time to upgrade the watch to fit my increased standards.

Mods:
double domed sapphire crystal, clear AR coated -- *crystaltimes*
black OEM crystal gasket -- *Seiko*
Seiko 6R15D [Handwinding, hacking, 10h longer power reserve, decorated rotor] --*Seiko*
Kunai Hands [Superluminova C1 lumed] -- *namokiMODS *
Nautical Explorer Dial [Superluminova BGW9 lumed] -- *Lucius Atelier*

additional stuff:
new crown and caseback gaskets,
polished case
Navy rubber strap by Archer

Total material price ~ 350€.

Q: Why a SNK and no SKX? 
A: I wanted something relatively small and unobtrusive for everyday wear.

Q: Why did put in a 6R15? Kinda overkill?
A: I quite like my Seiko Presage with its 6R15C, but its too dressy. 6R15 offers hacking and handwinding, but I mainly chose it for the decorated rotor.

Q: What about the Date window?
A: Yeah.. if I find a fitting dial with date window in the future, I will switch it.

Q: Why two different lumes?
A: Coz I thought it looked cool.


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

bootpp said:


> Coming back to my Gateway automatic watch, the SNK803
> ...About time to upgrade the watch to fit my increased standards.
> 
> Mods:
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## addictedtoecodrive (Aug 15, 2012)

First seiko mod, seiko snk. I typically collect citizen watches, but have been really interested in the seiko mod community. I started with an snk as a donor watch. I changed the dial to a sinn style from AJuiceT, double dome sapphire crystal, Dagaz hands with a Halloween Rolex millegauss from AJuiceT. I could not get to the recessed crown very easily so I purchased an extended stem and topped it off with a citizen pro master crown. I really wanted to use a spare orca crown but I just could not get it to fit correctly. Sanded the chrome off of the crown and off of all the metal on the cheap NATO strap


----------



## zepp3lin (Apr 10, 2020)

2 Tone(Black and Rose Gold) SKX Monster Fang Dial Mod. I sand down a steal black chapter ring to fill the hollow gap in between the crystal and the Dial Chapter ring. This is the most tedious ever mod I ever did.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

marcellolipi said:


> Thanks. Got the single case in a terrible condition for 10 bucks.
> That's the tool
> View attachment 15128811


Those are great to come close to a final finish. To go FAST though, I prefer tungsten burr type grinding tools.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

But beware, these literally fly through the metal like butter, and produce a lot of debris flying around. Also best be used with cooling, or intermittent use. Wear knife proof gloves, make sure to tape off any bits that must not be scratched and let the direction you go roll downramp not up, to prevent it from catching and shooting. Wear eye protection!!


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Here my SNK 803 "Everest Edition"







Just changing dial and hands, that's my limit!
But I enjoy it!

Jo


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Here my SNK 803 "Everest Edition"

View attachment 15130243










Just changing dial and hands, that's my limit!
But I enjoy it!

Jo


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Jo Hande said:


> Here my SNK 803 "Everest Edition"
> Just changing dial and hands, that's my limit! But I enjoy it!
> 
> Jo


Sometimes, that all that's needed. Nice job.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SKXS77

SKX011 case. Dial was used for a different mod project.
SNXS77 dial and hands.
Crystaltimes flat sapphire with blue AR, and brushed stainless chapter ring.
Long Island Watch matte coin edge bezel.
Namokimods stainless 12hr bezel insert.
Stock bezel spring modded for bi-directional use.

I always really loved the SNXS77 dial and hands, but not so much the case. Wanted to do this particular mod for a while now. Stars aligned when I picked up a cheap, used SNXS, then found an SKX011.

Was prepared to do a movement upgrade, but my hand install fu is weak, so when the stock movement fit, done.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

a bunch of work done - waiting for a Namoki dial


----------



## jgallamore (Dec 27, 2018)

arok said:


> a bunch of work done - waiting for a Namoki dial
> 
> View attachment 15133855


What Handset is this?

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

jgallamore said:


> What Handset is this?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


DLW milspec


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

Here is another unusual build I did with a Lucius Atelier dial and turtle case and double dome sapphire (from Crystal Times) with an NE15 movement.


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi everyone, made a screw up and damaged my SRPC07 orange samurai chapter ring, does anyone have one for sale (chapter ring) or for the srpb53 (black) I'd take as well.

Any help appreciated, I've checked all the parts stores, including watch parts plaza, cousinsuk and all aftermarket options. Not 1 chapter ring available... Please help!


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

scooby-wrx said:


> View attachment 15133793


that looks interesting. What case/ base watch is that?


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

scooby-wrx said:


> View attachment 15133793


that looks interesting :-!. What case/ base watch is that?


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Its a custom watch I put together during the lockdown using a 40mm case. Its pretty good quality considering price, both case and bracelet are 316 Stainless Steel and it came with sapphire fitted. Used a genuine Seiko NH36 movement, knew the dial didn't have the day indicator window, but chose this one as I like the style and because the case / glass has date cyclops which I've since discovered is easy to remove by applying heat so will get rid of it and fit the right dial one day. Not that bothered without the day display to be honest.

I'm new to watch assembly so expected issues, but was fairly straight forward. Most challenging part was getting the crown stem the right length (got a spare incase).

I'm a fan of the bezel colour scheme, bracelet design and the fact that I put it together makes it unique.

Been wearing it to work daily instead of risking damaging the expensive Swiss watches.


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Here's my STO mod, nothing much here just added a flat clear ar sapphire to highlight the dial, really liked everything else stock!


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

GKB007 said:


> Here's my STO mod, nothing much here just added a flat clear ar sapphire to highlight the dial, really liked everything else stock!
> View attachment 15137875
> View attachment 15137877
> View attachment 15137881
> View attachment 15137883


Looks great! What watch is that? I really like the style of grooves on the bezel and crown.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Looks great! What watch is that? I really like the style of grooves on the bezel and crown.


Seiko SRPC93 "Save the Ocean" Samurai

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Rabirnie said:


> Seiko SRPC93 "Save the Ocean" Samurai
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Just looked it up and man that thing is a beast! Love that Seiko blue, that always pops!


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

My latest build completed last week and worn out for the first time today.

























• W&S no crown guard case
• OEM SKX171 bezel
• GS mineral crystal
• Monserwatches blue chapter ring
• OEM "Blumo" dial and hand set
• SII NH35
• W&S S crown with black fill
• OEM SKX case back cover


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Thanks! Just looked it up and man that thing is a beast! Love that Seiko blue, that always pops!


It actually wears very well on the wrist, I only have a 6.75 and fits better then the turtle Imo, the dial is one of my favourite seikos ever!

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Tiger Concept V2 case back from the old days  With Yobokies dial and raffles hands









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

My daughter's SNK807 and son's SKX009:
























I LOVE the SNK... I really wish there was a bigger version. The SNK hands are from DLW. I'll say the snowflake second hand has great lume but the mil spec hands are crap in comparison. She won't use much at all and it's not like the dial is a lume king anyway but it's still a bummer the levels don't match on hands from the same source.


----------



## Doomguy (Jun 12, 2018)

scooby-wrx said:


> Its a custom watch I put together during the lockdown using a 40mm case. Its pretty good quality considering price, both case and bracelet are 316 Stainless Steel and it came with sapphire fitted. Used a genuine Seiko NH36 movement, knew the dial didn't have the day indicator window, but chose this one as I like the style and because the case / glass has date cyclops which I've since discovered is easy to remove by applying heat so will get rid of it and fit the right dial one day. Not that bothered without the day display to be honest.
> 
> I'm new to watch assembly so expected issues, but was fairly straight forward. Most challenging part was getting the crown stem the right length (got a spare incase).
> 
> ...


Where did you get the case from? And do you know the lug to lug or tip to tip measurement?


----------



## Doomguy (Jun 12, 2018)

Double post


----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

Fresh photo. A slightly more refined SKX look.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

TC base









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sure is refined! (Even if not as fully "functional" -- due to less lume on the minute hand. But hoo cares. Man does not live by functionality alone.)

One of the freshest mods I've seen in a while. |>

PS: I thought I was the only one who miscegenated hands! :-!



ThomasAn said:


> Fresh photo. A slightly more refined SKX look.
> 
> View attachment 15141041
> 
> View attachment 15141045


----------



## igorIV (Sep 15, 2014)

huwp said:


> Update for anyone who follows after; a few hours soaking in acetone, and the paint just lifts off.
> 
> A couple of cautions: as Hedgehogger suspected, this will also remove the lume pip (by unsticking it, rather than by dissolving the lume pip itself). I am OK with this and was expecting it, but, be aware.
> 
> ...


Hi to all!
It OEM dial? hourmarkers are applied? 
Thanks!


----------



## ThomasAn (Aug 1, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Sure is refined! (Even if not as fully "functional" -- due to less lume on the minute hand. But hoo cares. Man does not live by functionality alone.)
> 
> One of the freshest mods I've seen in a while. |>
> 
> PS: I thought I was the only one who miscegenated hands! :-!


I have another one for dive functionality, this one is for office use.

I wouldn't say the functionality is reduced. It's only shifted. Lume is used rarely, but hand differentiation helps with ergonomic readability on a daily basis. It's much easier for the brain to gain a few milliseconds of readability when the hands are different.

Also the hands tie in with the dials they represent. The solid hour hand corresponds to the solid hour markers and the hollow minute hand corresponds to the inverted bezel (black on white, as opposed to the original white on black)


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

My latest...

Namoki bezel, insert and chapter ring
Yobokies arrow second hand


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Another Seiko mod in my no crown guards case from Crystaltimes. 
CT707-3 crystaltimes
Seiko OEM mini turtle dial
Chapter ring with red markings
DD sapphire crystal with blue AR
Dagazz zipper bezel
S crown with red infill
Nh35 movement
SKX ceramic bezel insert
Seiko OEM blue lagoon samurai hour and minute hand
Skx second hand
Sterile caseback
Old skool bond nato strap


----------



## GKB007 (Feb 28, 2014)

Slight change to my modded SKX009, added Ym ceramic insert, not sure how I feel yet but looks ok against the stainless chapter ring!


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

I finished this not too long ago but don't think I've posted the pic.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Ac10bad said:


> Another Seiko mod in my no crown guards case from Crystaltimes.
> CT707-3 crystaltimes
> Seiko OEM mini turtle dial
> Chapter ring with red markings
> ...


So beautiful, well done!

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

Some mods of my past Seikos

I still own the top one as my work beater.










Gold Turtle that I ended up selling, kinda miss this one.



















And a 007 that I modded years ago and also sold.


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

del


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

Neptune Mod


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

gto05z said:


> Neptune Mod
> View attachment 15144921


Beautiful!


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

Not a skx anymore....









Inviato dal mio ANE-LX1 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Beautiful!


In Slavic: Blyateeful :-!


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

runSeiko said:


> Not a skx anymore....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bezel insert is this?


----------



## FISHPAN (Jun 8, 2010)

SRP77x Case
NH36 Movement
Yobokies: Dial, Bezel, Hand Set
CT Top Hat
Uncle Seiko Beads of Rice

Love the way it turned out.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

HomebrewMTB said:


> What bezel insert is this?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

SPB051 with dial and hands of the SBDC027


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

More art than mod watch, but it used to be a Seiko...

"Watch"


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

mconlonx said:


> More art than mod watch, but it used to be a Seiko...
> 
> "Watch"
> 
> View attachment 15147907


I can't figure out how you can tell the time... ;-)


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

I decided to RCC the MWW 62mas 43/150
It doesn't get enough wrist time, so will pass it on to someone to enjoy. Brotherhood discount of course









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

marcellolipi said:


> HomebrewMTB said:
> 
> 
> > What bezel insert is this?
> ...


I was looking for a countdown that would work well on my Seiko Sin Sub but needs to be sloped. The Dagaz looked sloped but it isn't mentioned in the description anywhere. runSeiko's picture with the double dome confirmed, not flat. Now to think about if it's worth it.

Thanks!


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

dan_bsht said:


> I decided to RCC the MWW 62mas 43/150
> It doesn't get enough wrist time, so will pass it on to someone to enjoy. Brotherhood discount of course
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong thread Bro! Nice piece though. TWSS


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

HomebrewMTB said:


> I was looking for a countdown that would work well on my Seiko Sin Sub but needs to be sloped. The Dagaz looked sloped but it isn't mentioned in the description anywhere. runSeiko's picture with the double dome confirmed, not flat. Now to think about if it's worth it.
> 
> Thanks!


It's a flat insert


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Turtle 6105 case, Dagaz dial, baton hands, shark mesh bracelet


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

My latest build with a Crystaltimes CT702 turtle conversion case using SKX007 compatible mod parts.

Sent from mmmmike's iPhone


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Anyone ordered from Yobokies / harold before?

It's been 2 months since my 1st order, and my items are yet to be here, and there is no tracking, I think I might just file a dispute on PayPal?


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

shane.shepherd said:


> Anyone ordered from Yobokies / harold before?
> 
> It's been 2 months since my 1st order, and my items are yet to be here, and there is no tracking, I think I might just file a dispute on PayPal?


yep I am still waiting also, ordered on March 5th to Australia


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

shane.shepherd said:


> Anyone ordered from Yobokies / harold before?
> 
> It's been 2 months since my 1st order, and my items are yet to be here, and there is no tracking, I think I might just file a dispute on PayPal?


I ordered a bunch from him about 2 months ago and had it shipped to a freight forwarding address in Hong Kong. It arrived at my freight forwarder in about a week and then took about a month to arrive to me. Very happy with the quality of the items I received. Try sending him an email.


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

shane.shepherd said:


> Anyone ordered from Yobokies / harold before?
> 
> It's been 2 months since my 1st order, and my items are yet to be here, and there is no tracking, I think I might just file a dispute on PayPal?


I ordered a bunch from him about 2 months ago and had it shipped to a freight forwarding address in Hong Kong. It arrived at my freight forwarder in about a week and then took about a month to arrive to me. Very happy with the quality of the items I received. Try sending him an email.


----------



## cheekapena (May 21, 2020)

scooby-wrx said:


> Its a custom watch I put together during the lockdown using a 40mm case. Its pretty good quality considering price, both case and bracelet are 316 Stainless Steel and it came with sapphire fitted. Used a genuine Seiko NH36 movement, knew the dial didn't have the day indicator window, but chose this one as I like the style and because the case / glass has date cyclops which I've since discovered is easy to remove by applying heat so will get rid of it and fit the right dial one day. Not that bothered without the day display to be honest.
> 
> I'm new to watch assembly so expected issues, but was fairly straight forward. Most challenging part was getting the crown stem the right length (got a spare incase).
> 
> ...


If you dont mind me asking, what case did you use for this mod? I've been looking high and lo for a good submariner case that will fit a seiko movement with my last option being the pagani design. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

SNXS81 with black hands ans appropriate strap on sunday, today.







BTW, Harold is OK. Send him a mail if you have problems.
Covid-19 makes the transports much slower also.


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

HomebrewMTB said:


> What bezel insert is this?


It is a Dagaz countdown GMT insert. I took it together with the crystal in a special deal some time ago.

Inviato dal mio ANE-LX1 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

marcellolipi said:


> It's a flat insert
> 
> View attachment 15149033


Mine is slightly sloped to get with the crystal

Inviato dal mio ANE-LX1 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

runSeiko said:


> marcellolipi said:
> 
> 
> > It's a flat insert
> ...


Ok, so it was part of the superdome kit. Gratzie for the explanation and also danke to Marcello for confirming the standard one is flat. I have a couple of Dagaz superdome sloped inserts, the Seiko style 60 min pictured above and the 12 hour as well. I'll just stick with the 60 min one on there.


----------



## ALPHA 56 (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## cowboyjack (Apr 21, 2020)

Okay, surfing around WUS... and found this thread. Had a vague idea one could modify Seikos... but this is mind blowing! I definitely see a customized Seiko in my very near future. Thanks!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

ALPHA 56 said:


> View attachment 15154899
> 
> 
> View attachment 15154903


wow that Marine Master looks amazing!!


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

cheekapena said:


> If you dont mind me asking, what case did you use for this mod? I've been looking high and lo for a good submariner case that will fit a seiko movement with my last option being the pagani design. Thank you in advance!


It depends a lot on what your requirements are. There's obviously the Invicta 8926OB which is the most popular mod base because of the price and included movement, but there's a bit extra work if you wanna get rid of the engraving.

There's also the Invicta 31290 '1953' diver with the same movement but no engraving to take off, no crown guards, and an adapter available for standard 28.5mm dials: https://www.shapeways.com/product/H...-5mm-dial-adapter?optionId=149707460&li=shops

Here is an example of a modded one with the adapter that another forum member posted a while back:








Then there's an odd duck called Reginald. It is a quartz sub homage and only 11.5mm thick that is finished quite well, but less water resistance because of the lack of screw down crown. Also only 60 clicks if that's an issue. Here's a recent mod I did with that case:














I've heard some say the Parnis sub case also fits a Seiko movement too, but no personal experience there.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> I've heard some say the Parnis sub case also fits a Seiko movement too, but no personal experience there.


I got an NH36 to fit in a Parnis case - the movement holder is a perfect fit, but you have to leave a 0.5mm gap between the dial and the flange to get the correct stem height








Dial is from my old SNK793, feet trimmed to fit a 3 o'clock case
H&M hands are from Esslinger
Seconds hand is from DLW


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

Waldo67 said:


> I got an NH36 to fit in a Parnis case - the movement holder is a perfect fit, but you have to leave a 0.5mm gap between the dial and the flange to get the correct stem height [&#8230;]












I use these 3d printed rings to fill this gap.

With success 

Evidence #1










Evidence #2


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

*Post your mods here =>*



hizzey said:


> I use these 3d printed rings to fill this gap.
> 
> With success
> 
> ...


Man is that Seiko/Sub/Yachtmaster sexy tho.

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

awaiting crystal..


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

SRPD67
NOS SKX171 bezel with the paint removed
Strapcode oyster























I was after a dive watch that was A) all steel with a white or cream dial and as little other colour as possible, and B) with a steel bezel with some shape to it, not just flat - this is almost there, just the bezel basket still visible as a ring of black around the crystal, anyone know if there are grey or silver bezel gaskets available? Also the SKX171 bezel is taller than the original bezel, which I wasn't expecting, but overall it has a slightly retro vibe I kinda like.


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Rdunae 6105 bezel without insert showing 'circlip' attachment - any idea if an aftermarket bezel could be fitted??









UPDATE - this a Vostok style bezel?


----------



## jbreeden (Jan 5, 2017)

hizzey said:


> I use these 3d printed rings to fill this gap.
> 
> With success
> 
> ...


The finished product look great!


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

Decided to get my wife involved in this hobby and had her paint a blank dial for me. Bonus was that I finally have an opportunity to use the orange strap I ordered on accident:


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Several weeks ago I did a project using a 6105 styled case a sub dial and some military style hands. I liked it so much that I wanted to do another one using a different design for the dial and the hands. This is a case that is very much like the Turtle but slightly differently shaped, it has a coin edge bezel and a sapphire crystal as basic features. It hosts an automatic Seiko NH35A movement that hacks and handwinds and has also 200m WR.

While I had a whole mock up of the final product in my mind since the beginning, it was another story to put it into practice.

Several obstacles got on the road, those watches (Oceanica Reef Diver) were not easily available, in fact I think only a 100 or 200 were made. I really liked that specific model so that was the first hurdle.

I had 2 in the past but they were sold/traded until I got the one I used for the earlier project. Since these don't show up often on the forums and they were sold out on the site, I waited a bit but then decided to check with the company. I contacted a nice guy from Oceanica and after a few emails I found out he had a brand new watch which had a broken stem stuck into the movement. I asked him to sell it to me and I would handle, he agreed and soon after I received the watch. After I removed the movement, I ordered a new one, replaced the broken stem inside the crown and I was ready to go.

At the same time I was looking for the dial and the hands, the ones I wanted were not available from the usual places I got dials and hands before. Asking around and searching I finally found them from a company in Singapore, Raffles time. It seemed easy enough to get some cash together and place the order but I actually ended up waiting 5 weeks for the dial and the hands to come in.

So finally after almost two months I had all the parts I needed. The final installation was pretty uneventuful compared to what I had been trhough and I have to say I am very happy with the result.

What I like the most is that the asymmetrical case is nicely shaped and finished, the crown smoothly screw and unscrew, the bezel works well, the lume is great. I put it on a elastic Nato which is my latest find, comfortable and easy to adjust. It fits better then any other I had.

Here are a few pics of the watch:


















































































And here are a few pics of the two watches side by side.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

didymus03 said:


> There's also the Invicta 31290 '1953' diver with the same movement but no engraving to take off, no crown guards, and an adapter available for standard 28.5mm dials: https://www.shapeways.com/product/H...-5mm-dial-adapter?optionId=149707460&li=shops
> 
> Here is an example of a modded one with the adapter that another forum member posted a while back:
> View attachment 15156191


Beautiful watch! Where can I get one of these?!?

And Carlo, well done sir! I'm glad you finally got it together. It looks fantastic. I hope it's a keeper for you.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Fantastic work, Carlo.
I've been meaning to do a couple myself. 
I am screenshooting yours for reference.



carlowus said:


> 6105 styled case


----------



## BoomerSooner74 (Apr 3, 2020)

My first and probably not my last MOD....acquired the parts and pieces over the last 2 months...Got the case and case back on here from a very generous member, BigDuke....the hands were also from a great member on here, carlowus....dial was courtesy of a buddy at work, 1st Gen Monster from a beater that was rebuilt and the rest...bezel/insert, chapter ring, sapphire and gaskets from CT...oh and the Seiko NH36 from eBay. Gave all the parts to a friend of mine at Overwound Watches (microbrand in the works) and he assembled for me...now i'm still waiting on a day wheel and a Yobokies seconds hand...but other than that, i'm very happy with it and couldn't wait to wear it.

*wish i would have wiped it all down prior to pics...lol


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Fantastic work, Carlo.
> I've been meaning to do a couple myself.
> I am screenshooting yours for reference.


Thank you My friend. I am especially excited about these because they work really well not only in the aesthetic department but also in the comfort area. I mean I really like the result but they also wear well for me.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

carlowus said:


> Thank you My friend. I am especially excited about these because they work really well not only in the aesthetic department but also in the comfort area. I mean I really like the result but they also wear well for me.


Because of you, I just bought one on the sales forum. The bezel alignment is slightly off on the one I have inbound. Did you have any issues with yours? I'm excited to get this in hand and much like others, can only applaud your work and take it as inspiration for myself. Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Rabirnie said:


> Because of you, I just bought one on the sales forum. The bezel alignment is slightly off on the one I have inbound. Did you have any issues with yours? I'm excited to get this in hand and much like others, can only applaud your work and take it as inspiration for myself. Well done!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words and i am glad you have found your inspiration. Also I guess you beat me to that Oceanica... I was trying to get that one too... ;-)

No issue with the bezel, then again you can handle it easily because if you want to replace the dial you will have to use tape, dial dots or glue since the movement is in a different position from the usual 4 or just before 4 o'clock. The crown is slightly below the 4 o'clock mark on this watch, very few dials will fit without removing the feet.

A bit of a pain that I usually try to avoid using Turtles, SKX or other models. But I really liked these because they are different but really only for this project. Otherwise there are other cases that you can use without messing around with the dial feet...


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

I wanted a Bronze turtle, so I took a Heimdallar case and put a new dial and hands and a double dome sapphire crystal on it. I was planning on changing the chapter ring too, but standard turtle chapter rings didn't fit, so I just removed the markings from the chapter ring it came with. Its interesting the chapter ring didn't fit because the rest of the components did. The movement is an NH35A.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Anybody knows where to source sword hands? Broad diamond shaped sword hour hand, and straight long sword minute hand, C3 lumed.

All the parts retailers are out of stock atm, same manufacturer I guess. Already ordered from Yobokies about 2 months ago, but want something sooner.


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Seiko Pepsi GMT mod with no crown guards skx case from Crystaltimes


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

I already posted a WTB post on this but I wanted to check if maybe anyone here can help me. I am looking for some hands, specifically the following hand sets. Mercedes all white from Dagaz and Sword hands from Raffles time. The exact model would be best, however I could possibly use something else if similar or equivalent, same sizes and lume. I would like to know if anyone has either of them or if someone knows where to get these from the USA.

The reason is that I had ordered some from Raffles time in April for example but they have not arrived yet and now it seems they might take another month... I don't know about Dagaz shipping times but unless I spend a certain amount the shipping would be outrageous... so any direct help or direction would be great.


----------



## Jo Hande (Sep 25, 2015)

Today my Seiko SNX123 with an Explorer dial/hands:









Jo


----------



## igorIV (Sep 15, 2014)

shane.shepherd said:


> Anybody knows where to source sword hands? Broad diamond shaped sword hour hand, and straight long sword minute hand, C3 lumed.
> 
> All the parts retailers are out of stock atm, same manufacturer I guess. Already ordered from Yobokies about 2 months ago, but want something sooner.


Hello! I create hands. Sword type i have like at Vostok sword hands
And bigger like this






, in silver and gold. This minute i painted in orange color for customer.


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

So something a little different today. I wanted to do a super bling turtle for fun, but unfortunately I've been unable to find a gold dial or gold bezel insert for a turtle. So instead I did the following transformation (upgraded the movement to NE15, new hands, new chapter ring, changed to a double dome sapphire with anti-reflect, changed to lumed date-wheel, and changed straps):

It started like this:









It now looks like this:

































Side by side with my stock turtle that I'm saving for when I eventually find a gold bezel insert and dial.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Anybody know if the turtle chapter ring is compatible with samurai? Or any aftermarket samurai chapter ring options?


----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)

Nothing major, Namoki Mods SS bezel insert installed earlier today. First mod. I don't think it'll be my last









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

My OG beater skx. This time modded to be "ghost"


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

My 5KX mod is complete


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)

Added a bit of colour


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

My 1k project.
Bought a Heimdallr 1k - and first - I couldn't recommend this watch if you want to modify it.
If you want a Tuna and you have a small wrist like mine (6,5") this watch has a 39mm lug2lug size.
The strap is chunk. It's very stiff and you couldn't wear it with a larger wrist size because the shroud pushes the strap down to your wrist. You can't changing the crown without cutting the stem. I think that's not the best concept from Heimdallr to make a monocoque case.
The dial and the chapter was glued and both made from metal, so if you want to change the dial - you need a custom chapter.
The original dial is very thin so every other chapter has to reduced at thickness. The original dial size is 32mm. Was a hard work but now I love my Zimbe Tuna.
















Best Tuna for small wrists









Heimdallr didn't think about the modder community


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

NH36 to be fitted into a Submariner style case. Looking forward to finishing this one


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Why does everybody else's day date windows always line up perfectly while the 5 or so seiko I ve had were always a bit off?


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

shane.shepherd said:


> Why does everybody else's day date windows always line up perfectly while the 5 or so seiko I ve had were always a bit off?


Any chance you tried using a 4'o'clock crown movement in a 3'o'clock case or the other way around? At least the day would be off a bit then...


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

didymus03 said:


> Any chance you tried using a 4'o'clock crown movement in a 3'o'clock case or the other way around? At least the day would be off a bit then...


no, the day wheel is always changed to 4 o'clock crown, it's just they never seem to line up perfectly, always a hair up or down. Sometimes 6 days are perfectly aligned, Sunday is not. sometimes Sun - Mon is misaligned, but the rest are fine. I am super OCD too, so it doesn't help.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

shane.shepherd said:


> no, the day wheel is always changed to 4 o'clock crown, it's just they never seem to line up perfectly, always a hair up or down. Sometimes 6 days are perfectly aligned, Sunday is not. sometimes Sun - Mon is misaligned, but the rest are fine. I am super OCD too, so it doesn't help.


Use dials without date windows... ;-)


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

:-d Always use genuine parts *shane.shepherd * - Just joking.. My dial and hands are both aftermarket.

Quality of dials varies, some line up, others don't. Have a few more on the go and none fit as well as the one I posted earlier in this thread..

















As *carlowus* suggested - no day window!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

scooby-wrx said:


> :-d Always use genuine parts *shane.shepherd * - Just joking.. My dial and hands are both aftermarket.
> 
> Quality of dials varies, some line up, others don't. Have a few more on the go and none fit as well as the one I posted earlier in this thread..


I was joking too but actually I meant dials without day or date windows. Like the one below.

Personally I prefer OEM Seiko because they work best most of the times. They are not perfect though. But recently I am actually liking the lack of date/day windows. Readable and less adjustment to make when you pick it up for wearing after they have been sitting in the box for days...


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Just finished modding this OG BM, Roman day wheel, DD sapphire, SC hexad, got lucky all the day dates line up perfectly this time...like my 2nd gen orange monster.

The chapter ring alignment is just a hair off, can't move it, we ll see if it bothers me enough in the future...tempted to buy a fresh J-model dial and clear AR DD crystal, def not a fan of the reflections on the no AR DD that already came with it.

It really takes alot of luck, dial window alignment + day and date alignment.


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Very simple DIY mod... coin edge bezel and 12 hour ceramic insert... both from Crystal times.


----------



## razz339 (Mar 15, 2018)

I am potentially interested in modding my skx. do any companies offer that service? working a watch is far beyond my mechanical aptitude.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

razz339 said:


> I am potentially interested in modding my skx. do any companies offer that service? working a watch is far beyond my mechanical aptitude.


Carlo (carlowus) -- see his posts above -- is your man.

Not only bcz he is geographically close to you, but bcz he is a badass perfectionist.
PM him; see if he's interested.


----------



## razz339 (Mar 15, 2018)

thanks!


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

shane.shepherd said:


> Just finished modding this OG BM, Roman day wheel, DD sapphire, SC hexad, got lucky all the day dates line up perfectly this time...like my 2nd gen orange monster.
> 
> The chapter ring alignment is just a hair off, can't move it, we ll see if it bothers me enough in the future...tempted to buy a fresh J-model dial and clear AR DD crystal, def not a fan of the reflections on the no AR DD that already came with it.
> 
> ...


The chapter ring looks aligned with the dial in that photo... what's not aligned about it?


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Hedgehogger said:


> The chapter ring looks aligned with the dial in that photo... what's not aligned about it?


it's off just by a hair.


----------



## Hedgehogger (Mar 1, 2020)

shane.shepherd said:


> it's off just by a hair.


I'm not sure how the chapter ring fits in the Tuna case. If it follows the same logic as the 007 and Turtle, then I've been able to make small adjustments like that by pushing on the plastic spacer ring around the movement (on the opposite side from the balance wheel in case I slip). a Tiny bit of clockwise pressure may be enough in this situation and you don't even have to remove the movement to do it.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Hedgehogger said:


> I'm not sure how the chapter ring fits in the Tuna case. If it follows the same logic as the 007 and Turtle, then I've been able to make small adjustments like that by pushing on the plastic spacer ring around the movement (on the opposite side from the balance wheel in case I slip). a Tiny bit of clockwise pressure may be enough in this situation and you don't even have to remove the movement to do it.


Tried for an hour, didn't work. The chapter ring is fixed, glued to the dial on the back on 4 hole positions. I tried applying pressure to the top of the dial and bend the plastic a bit, didn't work either, it went back to the old position.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

shane.shepherd said:


> Tried for an hour, didn't work. The chapter ring is fixed, glued to the dial on the back on 4 hole positions. I tried applying pressure to the top of the dial and bend the plastic a bit, didn't work either, it went back to the old position.


The chapter ring on the Seiko Monster is indeed pinned to the dial. You can't move it around unless you undo the pins, cut them off and re-glue the chapter ring to the dial. Hardly worth it in my opinion.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is my latest project. Ticino Diver with BSH Mariana dial and Yobokies hands... Marian Mil Sub.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't wanna encourage more OCD, but I understand your annoyance. Been there done that.

What's off is the Bezel, not the other elements.
We're not talking absolutes here, just in terms of relational alignment.

You can try this: 
Remove the click spring. See if the bezel will stay in place with friction only 
If it will not, then, you can try replacing the gasket with one slightly thicker.

I have done this, and it's worked nicely enough for me on several monsters.

PS: This method, if successful, means the bezel will henceforth become BI-directional, with no clicks.



shane.shepherd said:


> it's off just by a hair.
> 
> View attachment 15193795


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> I don't wanna encourage more OCD, but I understand your annoyance. Been there done that.
> 
> What's off is the Bezel, not the other elements.
> We're not talking absolutes here, just in terms of relational alignment.
> ...


Is that what he was talking about? For some reason I thought it was the chapter ring vs the markers... I think your handling would be perfect! I like bidirectional bezels... ;-)


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

carlowus said:


> I was joking too but actually I meant dials without day or date windows. Like the one below.
> 
> Personally I prefer OEM Seiko because they work best most of the times. They are not perfect though. But recently I am actually liking the lack of date/day windows. Readable and less adjustment to make when you pick it up for wearing after they have been sitting in the box for days...


who makes those straps?


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

carlowus said:


> Is that what he was talking about? For some reason I thought it was the chapter ring vs the markers... I think your handling would be perfect! I like bidirectional bezels... ;-)


I was talking about the chapter ring vs markers, bezel is fine, I can line up perfectly.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Swapped the crystal on my SKX169 inspired mod. Loved the flush fit of the GS mineral, but wanted the OEM beveled edge. DLW flat sapphire with clear AR fits the bill perfectly because it's got the bevel but is thicker than the OEM Hardlex. Took pics with my OEM SKX171 for reference:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have never posted a mod that was not visually different from how it started out.
And frankly, I see no point in posting a "mod" that changed out the crystal, and so it looks exactly the same as before.

But.... 
I am posting this one (a dang nice watch too), bcz of the method that might be useful to others. 
This obviously applies mainly to this model that you can fin on the bay. An Emperor Tuna clone. In case anyone wants to get one.

PROBLEM: The bezel would NOT line up: it was either a half click over or under. Just the sort of thing that drives you crazy.
I thought I could re-set the insert, but that proved to be impossible. The design made it impossible.

SOLUTION:
So, I eliminated the click spring altogether. 
Inside were TWO gaskets: I replaced one of TWO gaskets inside with a thicker one.
Now, it's nicely BI_directional, with tight (just the right amount) friction that allows for infinitely micro adjustment for alignment.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

The original 








Squale takes 1000$ for this homage 








So I decided for a homage made by Seiko


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

marcellolipi said:


> The original
> View attachment 15197595
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done, however you failed to mention that the original bund case featuring the offset crown and orange minute hand were in fact designed and created by Squale. Therefore, I would never consider the Squale a mere homage.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Got an update on the BM I modded. Managed to fix the chapter ring to 99.9% by lifting it up slightly, and put some tiny amount of glue underneath, then press down hard for a few minutes under the right alignment. I think this is acceptable now.


----------



## msd3011 (May 24, 2020)

shane.shepherd said:


> Got an update on the BM I modded. Managed to fix the chapter ring to 99.9% by lifting it up slightly, and put some tiny amount of glue underneath, then press down hard for a few minutes under the right alignment. I think this is acceptable now.
> 
> View attachment 15198305


Before ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Nicely done,


Thanks man



Watch Hawk 71 said:


> however you failed to mention that the original bund case featuring the offset crown and orange minute hand were in fact designed and created by Squale. Therefore, I would never consider the Squale a mere homage.


The case was manufactured by Van Buren and sold to many watch companies. With this case, Blancpain created a watch for the German army - and Squale made a homage to it. Without personal judgment


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm learning; bought this SNXA13 about a year ago from another member here... ;-)

External:

New Sapphire Crystal + re-lubed the gasket
Though it's not noticeable in the original images in the link above, the old Hardlex looked like it had been through hell

Internal:

Installed a new NH36 movement _(reused previous holder/Day wheel) & _ _(minimal tweaking to achieve few +spd)_
New stem/crown
Re-lubed where applicable









Though it may not be as apparent as some of the outstanding work that y'all have done here, I'm content with getting this one working again _(plz excuse the dust on the outer surface of the crystal)_.

I also realized how damn shaky my hands are now that I've aged... y'all must have pretty steady hands to do this kind of work


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

VaderSKX









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TeowneD (May 17, 2020)

SKX013 NH36 full overhaul but kept it looking simple. Built by NXN mods for me in Canada.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

Seiko 5 Mod:
Ceramic Insert 007 Yachtmaster Sliver
Sapphire Double Dome No bevel Edge
Deep Sea Polished steel bezel


----------



## Karar (Jun 25, 2014)

Seiko 5 with strapcode jubilee


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

For a long time my watch hobby had been very quiet. But recently i got excited again and am building a Seiko collection better suited for myself and not just buying hastily anything somewhat cool... Doing that i traded my Lordmatic for an orange dial Seiko 5 to modify it. Now the mod is done and i´m happy with the result


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Modding gone wrong on my latest daily watch.. Attempted to remove the cyclops but applied a bit too much heat.. Luckily I have spare cases so no biggie.. lesson learnt..


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Modding gone wrong on my latest daily watch.. Attempted to remove the cyclops but applied a bit too much heat.. Luckily I have spare cases so no biggie.. lesson learnt..

View attachment 15208849


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

I made this for my friend.

Case - CT705 IP Black Crystaltimes
Caseback - CT200 Crystaltimes
Bezel - CT202 CE IP Black Crystaltimes
Bezel insert - Ceramic Sub stile Black/Gold Namokimods
Glass - NMK302 Clear Namokimods
Crown - CT208 IP Black Crystaltimes
Movement - Seiko NH35
Chapter ring - CT204 Stealth Black Crystaltimes
Dial - Custom made by Leszek Kralka
Hands - Commando Black Dagazwatch
Strap - CB10 Black Crafterblue


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

@Denesenko great photos! Killer build!


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

ap614 said:


> @Denesenko great photos! Killer build!


Thanks


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

the"something is wrong" mod :-d
original seiko skx007 dial and hands
nh36 inside the ct 707A case
no bevel flat sapphire crystal
lumed ceramic bezel insert from the bay
coin edge bezel to match the ct 243 signed crown
sterile polished caseback
watchgeko flat vent


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Deleted.

Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> the"something is wrong" mod :-d
> original seiko skx007 dial and hands
> nh36 inside the ct 707A case
> no bevel flat sapphire crystal
> ...


Beautiful 

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

dan_bsht said:


> Beautiful


thanks pal


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Stealth turtle!









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

It came from a watch I bought just for the case that had seen better days. I cleaned up the case and since it wasn't in pristine condition I decided to use aftermarket parts. I had always wanted a stark white polar diver so when dlw released their white no-date some time ago, I knew would be a good match. Still, I sat on the parts for nearly a year before finally finding the time to put it all together. This is likely my last SKX mod since I don't have anymore donor cases (and I'm unlikely to buy more) so kind of an end of an era in my mod lyfe.




























And finally on the wrist


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

How different is the “5kx” case? Would it not be a seamless standing for modding?


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Woodpuppy said:


> How different is the "5kx" case? Would it not be a seamless standing for modding?


The crown is a push/pull and the lug holes are in a different spot, other than that, same.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

*Post your mods here =>*

I've not had any experience with the SK5 cases yet but their 100M rating/push pull crown is my hang up. I'll likely transition to doing mods off the non-dive bezel 40mm SK5 that was recently released.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Oh that’s right, I completely forgot about the p/p crown. That negates it for me as well. I’ll be holding onto my old skx173. It might get altered someday. Could use a new crystal and gaskets, and I’m sure a clean & lube wouldn’t do it any harm.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

*Post your mods here =>*

Ok question for all the experts here:

I have a SteelDive SKX homage. 
(Images from online listings)















I've been having this idea for a while but I'm not sure is doable. 
I wanted to make SKX upgrade mod of the original SKX, the typical stuff sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel insert. 
I don't have tools, skills, and knowledge though to do the full on job of replacing the parts. 
I'd only be able to open the case, take the movement out and put it back in. 
If I would buy a preowned SKX (maybe scratched to hell so save some cash), do you think it would be as simple as just extracting the movement with dial and hands, drop the whole thing from the Seiko case into the SteelDive case and call it a day?

All I could see when I once opened the SteelDive (just to put a better gasket) was the movement on a grey holder and it is obviously an NH35. 
The rest of the specs I have are just the list I can see from their website:








What are the problems I could run into that wouldn't make this work? Would it work at all?

Talk me out of this madness 

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

The only stat not listed is dial size. If the dial on the SD watch is the same as an SKX, it is really as simple as swapping the two sets of internals. The SD crown(for an nh35) will work on the SKX 7S26(but, the SKX crown stem won’t work for the movement from the SD, so you won’t be able to use the SD movement in the skx case without changing the stem/crown for the SKX). 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Received green dial and insert from ebay seller marxon88 today, very disappointed. It's totally different from what's pictured. The dial is actually an emerald green instead of hulk teal green, much much lighter, and the insert is way too dark from what's pictured, they don't match at all.

















What's pictured on ebay


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Sorry you’re disappointed. Lighting can be really goofy. The stock photos of the Great White save the oceans turtle make it look very off,, but in real life it is magnificent.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Woodpuppy said:


> Sorry you're disappointed. Lighting can be really goofy. The stock photos of the Great White save the oceans turtle make it look very off,, but in real life it is magnificent.


It's not a matter of lightning at all, the color is completely different.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

shane.shepherd said:


> Received green dial and insert from ebay seller marxon88 today, very disappointed. It's totally different from what's pictured. The dial is actually an emerald green instead of hulk teal green, much much lighter, and the insert is way too dark from what's pictured, they don't match at all.
> 
> View attachment 15222071
> 
> ...


Agreed, I've bought off him before. Great quality but colour does not match in your instance. Raise a return request, eBay will certainly approve the return / refund.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

shane.shepherd said:


> Received green dial and insert from ebay seller marxon88 today, very disappointed. It's totally different from what's pictured. The dial is actually an emerald green instead of hulk teal green, much much lighter, and the insert is way too dark from what's pictured, they don't match at all.
> 
> View attachment 15222071
> 
> ...


What is disappointing to me is that this has the SEIKO name on it but obviously it is NOT FROM SEIKO. Not only they copy the design but now they even brand their fake parts with the company's name.

Isn't this some sort of copyright or trademark violation?


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

carlowus said:


> What is disappointing to me is that this has the SEIKO name on it but obviously it is NOT FROM SEIKO. Not only they copy the design but now they even brand their fake parts with the company's name.
> 
> Isn't this some sort of copyright or trademark violation?


I would think so. My understanding is that legally you can copy a design as much as you want, but it's not a counterfeit until a brand name is put on without permission. I'm in no way really informed in this area, so take that with a grain of salt and correct me if I'm wrong lol.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

carlowus said:


> What is disappointing to me is that this has the SEIKO name on it but obviously it is NOT FROM SEIKO. Not only they copy the design but now they even brand their fake parts with the company's name.
> 
> Isn't this some sort of copyright or trademark violation?


I agree. 
Never cool to use another man's / woman's / company's name UNLESS, all the parts that make up the whole are from the original name holder.

Besides, wtf is so great about that SEIKO name / font that anyone would insist on having on a dial that was NOT made by Seiko??

Gaaa! So many geeks in this hobby.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

^^ ur profile pic always freak me out.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

marcellolipi said:


> Thanks man
> 
> The case was manufactured by Van Buren and sold to many watch companies. With this case, Blancpain created a watch for the German army - and Squale made a homage to it. Without personal judgment


Not a big deal, but still not precisely right. Just to be historically correct:









Excerpted from the article "Blood in the water" , found on Honikee.com


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

My first mod/build in years. Quite pleased with the result. 😃


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Not materialized yet, it's all ordered and on the way at varying degrees.... It's nothing too wild, but it's all well within my skills to do on my own.

Starting with an SBDY031: (I usually don't get hung up with this stuff, but for some reason I had to have the Made In Japan model for the Kanji day wheel - and I paid for it...)










And I went to Crystaltimes for a double-domed sapphire, chapter ring and sapphire case back to make a so-called "sapphire sandwich".




























Finally, I am a self-proclaimed masochist! *I LIKE THE STOCK SKX JUBILEE!* Some Uncle Seiko end-links and Seiko Jubilee will finish it off!


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

*Post your mods here =>*

This one came out pretty sweet imho 










Base is/was the new SRPE69k


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



hizzey said:


> This one came out pretty sweet imho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, that is sweet! My wife just asked what I said "whoa" about. lol


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*



hizzey said:


> This one came out pretty sweet imho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yowza. That's great!


----------



## mykedude (Jun 4, 2018)

Denesenko said:


> I made this for my friend.
> 
> Case - CT705 IP Black Crystaltimes
> Caseback - CT200 Crystaltimes
> ...


Looks amazing man! I just ordered a CT707 IP case and parts from Namoki and Dagaz for a full build yesterday. Let me know how your friend says the durability of Crystal times' IP case is, curious how easily the IP will scratch. Thanks!


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Waffle day

















Anthracite color makes my wrist looks slimmer ;-)


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Got around to completing a few SNK mods several days ago.

Not very extensive, just a simple case swap. The SNK621 is not your typical Seiko 5. Not too common grey dial and a full day display. Only problem is the integrated case... 

Anyway, grabbed a SNKK27 case for its 38.5mm diameter and 20mm lug width.

Considering the summer weather and working from home I'm not sure how often I'll wear such a dressy watch until the autumn and winter when sweaters come back.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

Second SNK mod is another guts swap. A SNK615 guts in a SNKK27 case. I've had the parts for this mod a longtime, I think more than a year before I decided to put it all together.

Considering the more casual feel, I'll probably wear this a lot during the summer months.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

NightOwl said:


> Got around to completing a few SNK mods several days ago.
> 
> Not very extensive, just a simple case swap. The SNK621 is not your typical Seiko 5. Not too common grey dial and a full day display. Only problem is the integrated case...
> 
> ...


Well done!

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

mykedude said:


> Looks amazing man! I just ordered a CT707 IP case and parts from Namoki and Dagaz for a full build yesterday. Let me know how your friend says the durability of Crystal times' IP case is, curious how easily the IP will scratch. Thanks!


Thanks!
He has been wearing this watch every day for 4 months. He's very pleasant with case and it hasn't had any scratch. Cool case with hard and durable Black IP. I'm thinking about buying the same case for myself)


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

ordered a few better quality tools and a bracelet for the next one, it has to be perfect


----------



## mykedude (Jun 4, 2018)

Denesenko said:


> Thanks!
> He has been wearing this watch every day for 4 months. He's very pleasant with case and it hasn't had any scratch. Cool case with hard and durable Black IP. I'm thinking about buying the same case for myself)


Awesome, great to hear! Looking forward to the parts coming, let's see how long it'll take dagaz and Namoki to arrive into NY in this new normal. I'll report back when the parts arrive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Barely even a "Seiko" mod anymore, the only thing still Seiko is the movement lol.

My Namoki Explorer mod:
- Namoki dial & hands
- 36mm oyster-style case & crown
- NH35
- GS plexi crystal
- Period correct jingly jangly jubilee


----------



## Noelandry (Nov 21, 2019)

Great thread!!!


----------



## corry29 (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)

The Perfect Mod Dial... or at least one one of


----------



## CGee (Nov 3, 2018)

!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

This must be the most involved project I have done in several years... First of all the cogs started spinning last year when I got my hands on a Seiko Turtle with a top hat sapphire crystal. I actually liked it more in person that I ever did in pictures, I made that a military tool watch.

After that I really wanted to do another one with similar looks and started looking for another watch with such sapphire crystal already installed. The reason being that I do not have the tools and equipment to do crystal installations and I never done one anyway, also if I bought the watch and parts it would cost an arm and a leg and my meager budget could not afford it.

After many months I finally was able to find one of those and it was affordable enough for me to be able to buy it. It seemed perfect, it had a top hat sapphire crystal, coin edge bezel and even ceramic bezel insert, although the insert was 1-12 rather then the usual diver which I prefer.

I received the watch and found out that I could not even turn the bezel. After several tried I was able to remove it and found out that the reason it was not spinning was a botched crystal installation. The crystal gasket was 1/4 out of the case and sitting above the edge between the bezel insert and the crystal, so of course the bezel was "wedged" and would not turn. I did what I never done before, pushed out the crystal, reseated the gasket which was out of shape and re-installed the crystal in the case with the gasket in the right place. It took all the patience I could master because the gasket seemingly did not want to be in there at all... 

That of course was not the only obstacle, the crystal would be pressed down at an angle and basically crooked, one side higher then the other... Well, after very patiently trying over and over several times I was able to get the whole assembly in place. I did not measure it but the crystal sits pretty straight and the gasket is all in place. It was a PITA but it was worth it, I now knew what it takes to do these things.

While the watch case was almost ready I still did not have the dial and hands I wanted, also the bezel needed a replacement with a diver insert. Can you believe that these all black inserts are hard to find? I mean on Ebay they only had the full bezel/insert for $90 or so. Any other insert that was black and ceramic was only available from China, Singapore and Hong Kong which with the pandemic in full roar made shipping a long and painful affair.

I finally found a half black and half grey which seemed fine for the military looks, so I decided to use the bezel I had on the military project for the new one and install the grey/black one on the military watch.

Of course while I am recounting this as a short deal it actually took 3 weeks to do all these steps above with the watch.

In the meantime I ordered the parts, dial and hands from the only place that had the ones I wanted, Singapore. They were shipped in April...

At the end of May I got the dial and now, 23rd of June I finally got the hands... 2 months wait. 

But at last I finally had the parts and did the assembly, dial onto the movement, hands, swapped cases with the military watch, greased the gaskets, screwed in the case back and finally the 2nd tool watch project was completed, the first one slightly updated. I also have a President type bracelet and got that one on the watch as well. So now it is a pretty good looking tool watch in my opinion... 

Here below are a few pics I hope you enjoy.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> Not materialized yet, it's all ordered and on the way at varying degrees.... It's nothing too wild, but it's all well within my skills to do on my own.
> 
> Starting with an SBDY031: (I usually don't get hung up with this stuff, but for some reason I had to have the Made In Japan model for the Kanji day wheel - and I paid for it...)
> 
> ...


Alright. I've got a pile of parts and no watch&#8230;

(It took the watch less than 24 hours from Japan to Cincinnati. But apparently it's going to take almost a week from Cincinnati to Minneapolis.)


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

My second build. Yobikies dial and hands, rest of the parts from Namoki.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Seiko dialed SKX Brothers

Pepsi SLAyer
Pepsi Plus
PADI Coke
MIL007


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> Alright. I've got a pile of parts and no watch&#8230;
> 
> (It took the watch less than 24 hours from Japan to Cincinnati. But apparently it's going to take almost a week from Cincinnati to Minneapolis.)


The watch came in today. Yay! I put it all together and&#8230;

- I pinched the crystal gasket. $&#*!!! I should just order one with the crystal. Oh well. I should I have a new one in a few days.

- I really didn't like the fitment of display case back or added height. So if anybody wants a Crystaltimes sapphire case back for an SRP Turtle, PM me. It'll be yours. For free. For reading this. Lol.

- Uncle Seiko endlinks are kind of a pain to work with. I ended up using the skinny bars with fat ends.

Anyway, here it is!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

*Re: Post your mods here =>*

Just added an extreme dome sapphire to my new Samurai and put it on a Redrock Vintage RAF strap. Have a yachtmaster insert coming in but who knows how long that will take.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Sla039 homage with limited blue lagoon dial









Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

SKX011. I never liked the gold hands on these, and now after first using for 11years it is like i want it😅 Mods include: sapphire crystal, black hands, kanji daywheel, orange and grey bezel insert.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice turtle mod !


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

I bought the SPORK dial some time ago and had it in a Dagaz Typhoon but it never really looked right, the SPORK dial needs a wide case and chapter ring to look right and the Dagaz Typhoon suits a smaller dial. I finally took the decision to remove the dial feet and fit it to a SKX case. The SPORK has a 4 oclock crown (same as 6105/6309) unlike the current SKX which is like 3:45 but the swap turned out to be relatively straight forward by using an 7S26 date ring instead of the 4R15 / NH35 original due to the different crown position.

I'm not too keen on the seconds hand and may change it eventually, but overall though pretty happy with the result


----------



## Champ18 (Jun 18, 2017)

Niko said:


> SKX011. I never liked the gold hands on these, and now after first using for 11years it is like i want it😅 Mods include: sapphire crystal, black hands, kanji daywheel, orange and grey bezel insert.


The black outlined hands look SO MUCH better on that watch. Orange in the bezel is nice too. But the hands definitely improve the look. 
I might have to get an SKX011 after all.


----------



## studiompd (Mar 18, 2014)

brandon\ said:


>


money shot right there, my friend. Well done.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Got the DLW Yachtmaster bezel in lighting speed! Didn't waste any time installing it today.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Not quite done with this one but it's wearable. It should look pretty familiar and it's one I've had in mind for many years. Now here it is in the bead blasted metal.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> The watch came in today. Yay! I put it all together and&#8230;
> 
> - I pinched the crystal gasket. $&#*!!! I should just order one with the crystal. Oh well. I should I have a new one in a few days.
> 
> ...


Alright. I'm back. I fixed the crystal gasket. And I decided to use the display case back. It's a little pot-bellied on the wrist, but not bad. I kind of dig it. I think it will stay for now.


----------



## GSMaster (May 18, 2019)

Just put together what I call the Seiko Monster "Man o'War". It has a SRPD25 case with SKX173 dial and hands. The chapter ring is fully lumed turquoise blue. CT117 top hat crystal with blue AR adds another color dimension that really has the colors of the poisonous jelly. The lume is just ludicrous. This combo is simply awesome!


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

PADI Coke


----------



## jesskramer57 (Sep 6, 2017)

SNE 435 Solar PADI edition with an alternate bezel on a HIRSCH Liberty strap


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

HomebrewMTB said:


> PADI Coke
> View attachment 15328626


That looks awesome, what crystal did you use.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Heads up, Lucius Artelier has some very cool new cases, dials, hands etc. Those explorer cases look sweet!


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)




----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

boz80 said:


> View attachment 15331185
> View attachment 15331188
> View attachment 15331189


Slightly better pictures:


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

Stoppel1 said:


> That looks awesome, what crystal did you use.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 7 mit Tapatalk


Thanks, it's a GS Diver-Tite acrylic.


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

Decided to venture outside of the "Let's see those Invicta mods" thread. I'm looking for different hands for my daily wear SKX013, mostly so the lume of the hands and dial match better:










Lucius A bezel and handset *(BGW9)* currently, on an Ebay *(C3)* dial, under Crystaltimes dome sapphire with clear AR. Strapcode for the bracelet. Kind of a weird lume combo, hands suggestions welcome!

I couldn't find a decent Gen1 Lorier Falcon, and I wanted something with some Seiko flavor. Now that it's built I'm happy this is the direction I went.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

MrPearly said:


> Decided to venture outside of the "Let's see those Invicta mods" thread. I'm looking for different hands for my daily wear SKX013, mostly so the lume of the hands and dial match better:
> 
> View attachment 15331759
> 
> ...


It would be helpful if you include a lume shot.


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

Lume shot. Stock SKX009J1 at left, my SKX013 in the middle with mixed lume (Lucius/ebay BGW9/C3), Modified 8926 at right with all BGW9 from Lucius.










C3 green is what the hands need to be on the 013 in the middle. I like the shape of the hands currently, feels GS-ish, but it really needs to match the dial AND be applied well.

Dagaz is out, too dim over time with their C1 blend in my experience, DLW is also out because they're sloppily stamped and poorly lumed in my experience.

The aftermarket dial on the 013 most closely matches my SKX009 in color but it's a bit brighter, like well-applied C3. If anyone knows an aftermarket hand source whose hands would hold up next to that, that's what I'm looking for but haven't found yet.


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

Ct707 case
Strapcode super oyster 3d 22-18mm
Ct Flat sapphire
Lumed insert
Ct Lumed chapter ring
Ct Lumed crown
Original Sumo Dial and hands
Coin edge bezel to match the crown dents
Also slightly adjusted in 3 positions for +2,-2


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

1 Peter 3:5


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

MrPearly said:


> Lume shot. Stock SKX009J1 at left, my SKX013 in the middle with mixed lume (Lucius/ebay BGW9/C3), Modified 8926 at right with all BGW9 from Lucius.
> 
> C3 green is what the hands need to be on the 013 in the middle. I like the shape of the hands currently, feels GS-ish, but it really needs to match the dial AND be applied well.
> 
> ...


Most of the hands that WR Watches sells use C3 lume. I haven't used them, but at least in photos they appear to be much higher quality than DLW/Dagaz/Yobokies.


----------



## Wintergreen765 (Nov 14, 2013)

Marathon TSAR polished bezel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Seiko/ Sub mod...












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I like the luminous date, that keeps the pattern intact. Why doesn’t Seiko do that?!? I bet a luminous index shape with black/no lume lettering would look awesome too.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

My go-to's:



















I swapped the flying meatball with a Sumo seconds hand on my SKX173 turtle mod. The lume is a perfect match. I installed some long sought after Ti Samurai hands into the SKX171 mod. These two are officially done!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

MrPearly said:


> Lume shot. Stock SKX009J1 at left, my SKX013 in the middle with mixed lume (Lucius/ebay BGW9/C3), Modified 8926 at right with all BGW9 from Lucius.
> 
> View attachment 15332101
> 
> ...


Thank you for the pic.

Best hands with green lume would be Seiko OEM hands. There are of course different kinds. Another option is hands from Rob at Monsterwatch.eu his hands are nice and lume close to Seiko.

Some of Dagaz hands will work too, however as you say might be a little dimmer.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

ap614 said:


> My go-to's:
> 
> View attachment 15335692
> 
> ...


I dig that turtle. My SKX is 173 also.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Horrible, horrendous, terrible photo. But nuclear lume!


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Put on a new insert for a hulk mod, this is FS if anyone is interested, pm plz.


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

brandon\ said:


> Horrible, horrendous, terrible photo. But nuclear lume!


Wow! What's the details on that?


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)

SKX


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a modded SKX I love. It took me 4 "versions" to nail it down but I finally got there:









Now I need to fix/replace 2 small details. First is the bezel insert has been scratched quite a bit but I also don't love the pip being a dome -vs- recessed. Second is I'd like to switch to a crystal with no bevel. I know where to get the crystal. *Where can I get a PO bezel insert with a recessed lumed pip (like my MM200) that will play nice with a bevel less crystal?*

Thanks!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Wow! What's the details on that?


SBDY031
Crystaltimes Chapter Ring and Sapphire


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

My latest, Ticino with Seiko NH35 movement, Dagaz dial and hands.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Bold, red on black.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

SKX009

Thanks to @fallingtitan for the tip on the SLA025 hands.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

MrPearly said:


> Lume shot. Stock SKX009J1 at left, my SKX013 in the middle with mixed lume (Lucius/ebay BGW9/C3), Modified 8926 at right with all BGW9 from Lucius.
> 
> View attachment 15332101
> 
> ...


Esslinger has lumed dauphine hands in both C1 and C3. Cheap enough for an experiment. I've tried their mercs and prefer the whiter C1 lume. The C3 glows a bit sooner but in the pitch dark seems about the same as the C1. YMMV


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

Nice nice, thanks. The greener c3 will match the dial. What's the length I should be looking for? I never bought hands from Esslinger because I could never nail down proper hand length


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I am really enjoying these 'internal bezel' types. SNKN /




























SNKM models.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I accidentally deleted this thread from 'FOLLOWING'. Dammit.
This post should put it back.

Just changed the strap to a bracelet ("engineer") on a mod I did earlier this year. 
An SNKF model -- the best series ever from Seiko.


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

Stealth mod with SRPD79K1 base. Im selling this piece for cheap. Check my sales post!


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

On a Seiko Oyster bracelet.









On a Yobokies BOR bracelet.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

DD crystal, CE crown, engineer jubilee


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I prolly posted this before, but since I'm wearing it now, here it is (maybe again): 'Bottlecap' SRPC


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Finished this one today with a new two tone case...






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

MrThompsonr said:


> Finished this one today with a new two tone case...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing!


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I prolly posted this before, but since I'm wearing it now, here it is (maybe again): 'Bottlecap' SRPC
> 
> View attachment 15348534
> 
> ...


Chrono, how are those bottle cap models? I've not seen one in the flesh but they good in the pictures. Nice mod too, very clean. I'm looking forward to seeing one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Chrono, how are those bottle cap models? I've not seen one in the flesh but they good in the pictures. Nice mod too,


I like them very much - I think one of the best to come out of that squalid outfit called Seiko in many years.
By "best" I mean "least mangled."  
There is a nice slope to the case, making them "trapezoidal".

Let me see if I can find a shot. Here is the blue model:


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I like them very much - I think one of the best to come out of that squalid outfit called Seiko in many years.
> By "best" I mean "least mangled."
> There is a nice slope to the case, making them "trapezoidal".
> 
> ...


I think that's sold it for me, thanks for the pic! And the highly amusing eloquence as usual. I'd best go and raid my box of dials waiting for a case!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> I think that's sold it for me, thanks for the pic!


Here's another mod using a different model but from the same series -- for your reference, so you can see how different they can look.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

One day I want to see a SOTC shot from Chronopolis - you must have a bajillion watches, all modded!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Here's another mod using a different model but from the same series -- for your reference, so you can see how different they can look.
> 
> View attachment 15354321
> View attachment 15354322


What chapter ring are you sneaking into those?

The third pic almost looks oil filled..

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> One day I want to see a SOTC shot from Chronopolis - you must have a bajillion watches, all modded!


My vanity sez: "Show it!"
My rationality sez: "Disclosing more personal info never did anyone good."

Not bajillion, but I do have over 60 atm, and have modded over 250 in the past decade.
Out of 60, I wear only maybe 15 - 20, but I keep them mainly for my own study. I may re-do them at some point, or sell them.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> What chapter ring are you sneaking into those?
> The third pic almost looks oil filled..


It's .... MAGICK !!


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

Completed this build on the weekend...

-CT700 case and CT708 crown from Crystaltimes
-Coin edge beveled bezel ring from LCBI
-Plongeur hand set from Yobokies
-Bezel insert, blue AR double dome crystal, NH36A movement and casebook from Namoki
-SKX009 dial
-Rhino 5 ring strap


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

My last build. 
CT SKX013 style case with crown @3.
Everything else also CT except hands from DLW and NH36 and caseback delivered by Namoki.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Gorgeous lume !


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

jhdscript said:


> Gorgeous lume !


It's Seiko :Lume...


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Just completed my first mod, yay for finally joining the club 
SNK803
CT red wine sandwich dial
rafflestimes white date just hands

Lume is better than the picture, i was hand holding at 1/10 of a second with the macro lens.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Blyatiful !  
And all the more for this being your first attempt!

I went to look for that de-go-aw-juss dial, but was disappointed to see that they only sell it as a set with a chapter ring, which I don't really need. 
Y can't they be cool, huh?



hairy said:


> CT red wine sandwich dial
> rafflestimes white date just hands
> 
> View attachment 15357933


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Blyatiful !
> And all the more for this being your first attempt!
> 
> I went to look for that de-go-aw-juss dial, but was disappointed to see that they only sell it as a set with a chapter ring, which I don't really need.
> Y can't they be cool, huh?


Thanks for the compliment!
I wrote CT and asked if it was possible to separate, but no dice. A little ridiculous that the dial/chapter ring combo cost more than the watch did. Oh well! Not quitting my day job to be a modder


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Coin edge on the Islander:


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Built a pilot mod this morning from left overs of various projects


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

BeyondAddiction said:


> That looks amazing!


Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Niko said:


> Built a pilot mod this morning from left overs of various projects
> View attachment 15358996
> 
> View attachment 15358997
> ...


Hyvältä näyttää! It is like an SNK on steroids


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Just finished a bit more rough one. Weight 200g.


----------



## samshy (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Another SKX013 based custom build with Crown @3 CT case.
Used OEM style bezel from an Islander that I gave a brushed finish instead of the high polished. Dial from Dagaz, hands from DLW, caseback and NH35 from Namoki. The rest is from CT.

Edit: The clean black chapter ring are from Luciusatelier. =)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Quick project on Micro with Seiko movement.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Revised this project here, replaced the bezel with a ceramic one full lume. In addition it has a Top Hat Sapphire Crystal and Longer signed crown. The dial is military from Dagaz and the hands are form MKII.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Trying a different bezel insert and Oyster bracelet on this one...






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

MrThompsonr said:


> Trying a different bezel insert and Oyster bracelet on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks amazing! Can you share with us more details about this dial? Is this a true gilt relief dial?!

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Falco 67 (Aug 7, 2015)

Seiko SRPC39J1 mod, with saphire from Dagaz and bezel insert from Yobokies


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Che bello! You made changes to only 2 things, and that was enough to turn this ho-hum mall watch into a world-class wrist gonzo + chick magnet.

Why couldn't Seiko do it themselves??

Are they THAT clueless? Or... was that deliberate?
I'm tellin' ya! They're behind the whole modification industry. The profit margin for them is insane! Mere pennies to make the parts.
That's my conspiracy theory story, and I am sticking to it. ? 



Falco 67 said:


> Seiko SRPC39J1 mod, with saphire from Dagaz and bezel insert from Yobokies
> View attachment 15366823
> 
> View attachment 15366824
> ...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

My latest


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's a "filthy" mod from years ago - but hands redone more recently.

Cerakoted Monster. Dial - made by a fellow WUS member.


----------



## laabstract (Jan 10, 2011)

MrThompsonr said:


> Trying a different bezel insert and Oyster bracelet on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the looks of this Watch!


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

MrThompsonr said:


> Trying a different bezel insert and Oyster bracelet on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, what Seiko Model is this?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

this golden seiko is very beautiful. What is the reference number please ?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jhdscript said:


> this golden seiko is very beautiful. What is the reference number please ?


You talking to me?
It's a "MONSTER". SKX779 -- it was sprayed with 'cerakote'.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ottone said:


> Cool, what Seiko Model is this?


SKX779


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Received an order for SBDX017 hands to swap into my Twilight Turtle then got to thinking, "I wonder how these would look on the SKX173 dial..." I'd seen 6105 style and Sumo hands on this dial, but never these. Got to say I'm really liking them. The brushed finish really ties in with the silver dial print and hour marker surrounds. I thought I was done before, but now I think I'm definitely happy with my 173 Turtle.










Then I decided to move the SKX173 hour and minute along with the Sumo seconds to my Twilight Turtle. I'm kind of liking the way that these hands compliment the hour markers and open up the face of the dial!


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

So I bought a replacement bezel (DLW LX brushed) and a steel bezel insert for this one, but as soon as I'd clicked the bezel in to place I immediately thought... actually I kinda like it like this. I don't like it with the insert in place as much. Benefits are, it visually looks slightly less high on the wrist (although the crystal is still protected by the bezel rim), the extra angles of edge of the recess for the insert add depth and interest, and you can see more of the prism effect from the bevel on the crystal. So I'm going to leave it.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Looking for SNK crystal gasket specs, preferably Esslinger part number, for sapphire mod.
CT crystal dimensions are 30mm, just over 1mm thick.
Also, how about dimensions/part number for the case back gasket?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

fleabay seller r***002 has "36MM STEEL SMOOTH BEZEL EXPLORER WATCH CASE WITH DRILLED THROUGH LUG FIT ETA" cases in ETA2824 and ETA2836 varieties.
One or both of these have been reported to fit the NH35.
There does not seem to be a clear cut consensus as to which one is best.
Could the folks who have actually successfully built NH35 based watches in these cases please weigh in on the pros vs cons of each?
Thanks!


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

nothing fancy, spring bar upgrade, signed crown, and new bracelet.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

SKX 171/007


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Not my latest Mod - other projects waiting for parts


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

One more old mod - still waiting









These thread needs more pics


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

SKX TST conversion w/ LCBI sapphire insert, Murphy bezel, ajuicet dial & handset, & Strapcode RollBall bracelet.
dP


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Oceanica with Seiko movement, Sea Urchin hands.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Too bloody tiny to fit my wrist but...

pyramid crystal with this dial and hands, pretty cool!

SNKK case

Dial from Lucius Atelier

Crystal from Esslinger

Hour and minute hand from SNKK

Seconds hand... er, was in my box of spares..

7S26 movement(might swap to NH38)

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## iknowpeanuts (Feb 13, 2020)

My poor man's mash up of a SMP ceramic titanium and a marinemaster. Unfortunately couldn't find suitable hands that fit the theme as well as the dial, so the GSD hands will have to do. Will change to a larger case; maybe a turd or a mm. Maybe change the glass to beveled dome with clear AR too.


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## iknowpeanuts (Feb 13, 2020)

yongsoo1982 said:


>


That dial must be great for macros!


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

iknowpeanuts said:


> That dial must be great for macros!


It does alright


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

The Field is acting like a diver


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

captainmorbid said:


>


😱


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Arg I mixed up my paintings. That's Starry Night, not The Scream. Maybe I was thinking of this interesting combination of three famous paintings, especially fitting for the inclusion of the Seiko-relevant Great Wave:


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Crystaltimes CT707B v.2 arrived with new crown cutout. Round instead of the traditional square SKX cut. I got this specifically to swap my Sumo 171 build into and though at quick glance it doesn't look at all different, I am beside myself with how beautifully this revision has turned out.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

No idea what that means, but it looks great. 



ap614 said:


> new crown cutout. *Round instead of the traditional square *SKX cut.
> 
> View attachment 15384523


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

My apologies! Here's a comparison of the two:



















The bottom was the original version with the traditional cut. This is more like a stock SKX case with the crown guards shaved. Up top is their new iteration where they contoured the cutout.


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Here's my latest build based on the smaller sibling to the case above. 
SKX013 style case without crownguards: CT712 with Monster gen.1 SKX779 dial.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Very nice! Well done  


boz80 said:


> Here's my latest build based on the smaller sibling to the case above.
> SKX013 style case without crownguards: CT712 with Monster gen.1 SKX779 dial.
> 
> View attachment 15385094
> ...


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Niko said:


> Very nice! Well done


Thank you very much for the nice words Niko! 😊

I had this build on my mind from time to time for years. Originally I wanted to put this dial in a SKX007 etc. case (back when "everyone" was building Planet monsters) but I have since fallen in love with the case of the smaller sibling witch I think is a great match for the dial.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Here is my latest mod. Parts from Namoki and Lucius. Strap self-made.


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Shout out to Mad Mod World!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Niko said:


> Here is my latest mod. Parts from Namoki and Lucius. Strap self-made.
> View attachment 15385998
> View attachment 15385994


Love the tones of brown. Nice match with the strap. Good work!  
I guess I need to build myself something with a PVD case...


----------



## aphtk (Jun 24, 2019)

Here's mine. A 6309 dial (with date) + nh36 movement. A full red,white and blue with a true hacking and handwinding + a true 4 o'clock crown! I'm proud of this mod (if I say so myself).


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

boz80 said:


> Love the tones of brown. Nice match with the strap. Good work!
> I guess I need to build myself something with a PVD case...


Thanks!
It was my first one with the black PVD as well. I knew it had to be done when i saw Lucius' shiny black dial! 
I will remake the strap in thicker leather, perhaps during the weekend already, but the colours will be the same.


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Niko said:


> Thanks!
> It was my first one with the black PVD as well. I knew it had to be done when i saw Lucius' shiny black dial!
> I will remake the strap in thicker leather, perhaps during the weekend already, but the colours will be the same.


Don't forget to post pics of the update. 

Here's one of mine on a leather strap made by a fellow watch dude:


----------



## tamtkpp (Mar 26, 2014)

SNE Mod, shroud and bezel insert replaced


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

tamtkpp said:


> SNE Mod, shroud and bezel insert replaced


Very nice!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

boz80 said:


> Don't forget to post pics of the update.


Will do! It's 5mm thick so will take some effort to break-in...


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

This combo again... Liking it more without the cyclops...






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Niko said:


> Will do! It's 5mm thick so will take some effort to break-in...
> 
> View attachment 15388500
> 
> View attachment 15388501


Great! And a perfect match to the watch.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Added an SS shroud and a Strapcode Endmill bracelet.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

This is my first full mod. Couldn't pass it up after finding this OEM dial on insta. DLW case, sapphire, chapter ring, bezel and insert. OEM hands and day/date wheels. Strapcode angus bracelet. Pretty happy with my upgraded Brian May.


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

HomebrewMTB said:


> View attachment 15354579


Sweet!

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## BA1970 (May 28, 2006)

carlowus said:


> Revised this project here, replaced the bezel with a ceramic one full lume. In addition it has a Top Hat Sapphire Crystal and Longer signed crown. The dial is military from Dagaz and the hands are form MKII.
> 
> View attachment 15365812
> View attachment 15365813
> ...


Noice!

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Just arrived today. Took 4.5 months due to the unfortunate global crisis. Yokobie hands, Crystaltime dial, scallop bezel, trident second hand and Uncle Seiko bracelet. Hopen was a huge help and I think we came up with a nice look. Love it!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

small mod on this one, replaced the seconds hand from red to chrome.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Revised a couple mods. Result is SNXS77 in a SNK807 case with a red lightning hand. Funny, considering a few posts up, someone went red to chrome...










SNXS77 was in this SKX case, but it got swapped out, with the SKX going back to original dial and movement. Still with aftermarket MM300 hands, stainless chap ring, and flat sapphire crystal, but back to stock bezel and a 12hr/countdown insert.



















It's like getting two new watches...


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

^^ I love that blue dial!!


----------



## phillyforager (Jan 11, 2019)

Hi All, 

Would someone here be able to install sapphire crystal on a grand Seiko 5646-7010?

Please let me know - Thanks!


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Does anyone know what the indices are typically held in with? Or at the very least for the Invicta 8926OB? I was able to get the small ones off, but 3, 9, and 12 o’clock ones are more difficult and I don’t want to damage the dial to where I have to redo the whole thing yet.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Does anyone know what the indices are typically held in with? Or at the very least for the Invicta 8926OB? I was able to get the small ones off, but 3, 9, and 12 o'clock ones are more difficult and I don't want to damage the dial to where I have to redo the whole thing yet.


in some cases it is some kind of glue, however it might vary from company to company. I recall one time installing a dial with applied markers on a Seiko diver. When finished and put together one of the markers was obviously off, 1-2mm off place. I don't know if I moved it or what, but I simply opened it up and pushed the marker in place and that's it. It did not leave any goo or marks. I think it was a dial from either Yobokies or Dagaz, MM300 style. Anyway, I had no clue before but after that I figured that some dials are like that. Check the back of the to ensure they are not in place with pins or something... or stamped on.


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

carlowus said:


> in some cases it is some kind of glue, however it might vary from company to company. I recall one time installing a dial with applied markers on a Seiko diver. When finished and put together one of the markers was obviously off, 1-2mm off place. I don't know if I moved it or what, but I simply opened it up and pushed the marker in place and that's it. It did not leave any goo or marks. I think it was a dial from either Yobokies or Dagaz, MM300 style. Anyway, I had no clue before but after that I figured that some dials are like that. Check the back of the to ensure they are not in place with pins or something... or stamped on.


Thank you. Currently I'm removing the indices for a 8926 dial and it has pins with what looks like glue, but it's very hard glue so I can't seem to get it off. The smaller ones come off with a pin just pushing them through, however the 6,9,12 ones have two smaller pins hold them and I can't get them to budge. So wondering if there is a good solution that might work. Nail polish remover seems to have no effect.

Trying to prep it while I wait on some other parts.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Thank you. Currently I'm removing the indices for a 8926 dial and it has pins with what looks like glue, but it's very hard glue so I can't seem to get it off. The smaller ones come off with a pin just pushing them through, however the 6,9,12 ones have two smaller pins hold them and I can't get them to budge. So wondering if there is a good solution that might work. Nail polish remover seems to have no effect.
> 
> Trying to prep it while I wait on some other parts.


I understand, I never done that kind of things, I only modded one Invicta many moons ago, a "Master of the Oceans" model... but I just replaced the dial.

Maybe someone on the BSH thread did something like this... way too advanced for me...


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

carlowus said:


> I understand, I never done that kind of things, I only modded one Invicta many moons ago, a "Master of the Oceans" model... but I just replaced the dial.
> 
> Maybe someone on the BSH thread did something like this... way too advanced for me...


I figure swapping indices is the easier part than printing on the dial like some haha. Less artistic talent needed. Just need to get the little SOB's off the dial lol. Last resort will just be drilling them off, but hoping there is a less extreme measure.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

BeyondAddiction said:


> I figure swapping indices is the easier part than printing on the dial like some haha. Less artistic talent needed. Just need to get the little SOB's off the dial lol. Last resort will just be drilling them off, but hoping there is a less extreme measure.


Not sure... but maybe there is a youtube video or something...


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

carlowus said:


> Not sure... but maybe there is a youtube video or something...


So far I've only found ones to fix indices that have fallen off.


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

SKX013 ---> Soxa mod:


























=)


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Put a bandoleer bracelet on my "White Voyager" ?


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

SKX013... Coin edge bezel, 12 hour ceramic insert.


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

Latest built:

•SKX013 case from CT i guess
•flat sapphire with clear AR
•Sub bezel
•SKX399 dial
•1st Gen monster chapter
•hands idk 
•s signed crown
•NH36 with black day & white date wheel
•uncle seiko waffle


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

One of the watch styles I always liked is the military type. Of course this could mean different looks depending on which company or hobbyist one talks to. And in fact there have been many different types through the many years.

I have done my share of projects with that military idea in mind but recently I actually found a new one. Using a Seiko diver SKX007 that I had from earlier projects, I put together this. The Seiko case has been modified with drilled through lug holes, the crystal has been replaced with a domed sapphire. The bezel is now fixed and smooth. The dial is a new to me military style with 1-12 numbers and the hands are also military shaped. The movement has been replaced with a NE15 which is essentially a 6r15 movement and the case back is see through.

I took a few pics to show the result, it is the first one I was able to make with this kind of dial and like it a lot.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Turtle mod. Steel chapter ring, double dome sapphire and new bezel with steel insert. Strap is the OEM from my blue Tuna. I might add a signed crown at some point.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

carlowus said:


> One of the watch styles I always liked is the military type. Of course this could mean different looks depending on which company or hobbyist one talks to. And in fact there have been many different types through the many years.
> 
> I have done my share of projects with that military idea in mind but recently I actually found a new one. Using a Seiko diver SKX007 that I had from earlier projects, I put together this. The Seiko case has been modified with drilled through lug holes, the crystal has been replaced with a domed sapphire. The bezel is now fixed and smooth. The dial is a new to me military style with 1-12 numbers and the hands are also military shaped. The movement has been replaced with a NE15 which is essentially a 6r15 movement and the case back is see through.
> 
> I took a few pics to show the result, it is the first one I was able to make with this kind of dial and like it a lot.


Like that dial a lot too, was actually wearing mine when I saw your post. Great job with yours works looks fantastic with that case. I have a more modest version using an 03T0 case, silver DLW field hands, flat sapphire and NH35. Was quite surprised at how well the dial works and great lume on the numerals. Apologies for the phone camera photo, 10pm here so no natural light.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Trev_L said:


> Like that dial a lot too, was actually wearing mine when I saw your post. Great job with yours works looks fantastic with that case. I have a more modest version using an 03T0 case, silver DLW field hands, flat sapphire and NH35. Was quite surprised at how well the dial works and great lume on the numerals. Apologies for the phone camera photo, 10pm here so no natural light.
> 
> View attachment 15409812


Thank you and nice project you have as well. I saw this dial only recently and in truth I wanted to so something different, however the hands I originally chose were not of my liking when combined with the watch/dial etc. I have some other ideas but I like the ones I ended up using. It is not easy to match dial/hands/case some time...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

A couple more shots...


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

My latest build...
-Crystaltimes CT702 case, Big Grip bezel, "S" etched crown, display caseback, Stealth chapter ring and NH36A movement
-DLW matte bezel insert, DD blue AR crystal, orange lightning seconds hand
-Yobokies Anvil Bracelet
-Seiko SKX007 dial, minute, hour hands and 7s26 4 o'clock crown day wheel


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Skz211

Double dome from CT(the urchin one...)
Bezel insert from CT
DLW dial
DLW Sword hands

OEM movement, which I would update to NH38, buuuuut.... the damn fixed stem

Also, hand towel from Ikea...

Edit: not sold on the crystal, may swap in a single dome, or top hat.... hmmmm...

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## 2Dollars&aCasio (May 31, 2008)

Heavily modded SKX007:
CT double domed sapphire (red AR)
CT 228 crown (red)
CT chapter ring (red accents)















DLW ceramic bezel insert
SII NH36
Long Island MM hands (red accent)
OEM Seiko black day/date wheels
Barton Silicone elite strap

Original stock SKX007 parts:
Case, Case back, dial, bezel


----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

cbrmike said:


> My latest build...
> -Crystaltimes CT702 case, Big Grip bezel, "S" etched crown, display caseback, Stealth chapter ring and NH36A movement
> -DLW matte bezel insert, DD blue AR crystal, orange lightning seconds hand
> -Yobokies Anvil Bracelet
> -Seiko SKX007 dial, minute, hour hands and 7s26 4 o'clock crown day wheel


Could you post a shot of the display case back? Would like to see how they suit that case. Great build, nearly looks like an updated factory issue 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

Shropshire_Tom said:


> Could you post a shot of the display case back? Would like to see how they suit that case. Great build, nearly looks like an updated factory issue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go...









Sent from mmmmike's iPhone


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Sporting my SKX Nemo today...


----------



## spoonman (Dec 14, 2016)

I call this one THE YETI (aka the Snow Monster). Took a bead blasted monster and switched out the dial, chapter ring and hands, and took all the paint off the bezel.


----------



## vukasind (May 14, 2012)

My build:

CT707 Case
Sumo green dial
MM300 Hands
Brushed stainless steel chapter ring
OSC Bezel
CT Bezel Inseet
Stock SKX007 crystal, caseback, crown
Strapcode Super O'Boyer 2 bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

My latest SKX013 build:


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

I rarely remember to post here, but I liked the previous mod that @Dan Pierce posted with the (almost) same dial, and thought I'd share this one I recently did with the same dial.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

@didymus03, that's a great dial/ bezel combo!
dP


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is my latest, Turtle aftermarket case, domed sapphire, ceramic bezel insert, Dagaz dial, Seiko hands, Seiko movement NH36.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

More coming soon. My newest build, Seiko Superman Lume Master, will be on a jubilee soon. Took 6 months to find the perfect compatible, best quality, color matching parts.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

just a simple insert swap


----------



## zeeper25 (Jul 6, 2020)

I replaced my Samurai Save the Ocean bezel with a DLW Ceramic Aquaris lumed bezel insert. The bezel is less bright than the dial, and fades faster, but together at full brightness they look awesome.

The bezel insert changes the look of the watch quite bit, I thought the OEM blue two tone bezel was a little off (a retro 1970's color scheme?). This bezel makes the watch a bit more masculine (imho).

Now the focus when I look at the watch is on the awesome dial, the blue faded to black pops a bit more, it almost mimics the look of a Tissot Seastar (black bezel/blue dial), which is a bit of modern.

I should add the bezel ring and the crown are both darkened (not shiny stainless), which also looks good with the black ceramic insert.

Pics of lume (best I can manage, watch is greenish, bezel is bluish)



















the OEM bezel/Hardlex for comparison










pic after DD sapphire install:


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

zeeper25 said:


> I replaced my Samurai Save the Ocean bezel with a DLW Ceramic Aquaris lumed bezel insert. The bezel is less bright than the dial, and fades faster, but together at full brightness they look awesome.
> 
> The bezel insert changes the look of the watch quite bit, I thought the OEM blue two tone bezel was a little off (a retro 1970's color scheme?). This bezel makes the watch a bit more masculine (imho).
> 
> ...


Definitely a big improvement over stock. Easy to see why Seiko went with ceramic on the latest STO type Samurai.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

I decided to re-mod my turtle mod. The action of the first bezel I picked was terrible and I decided I wanted a lumed insert. So here's the new PADI mod with domed sapphire, steel chapter ring, coin edge bezel from Long Island watch and lumed, ceramic insert from LCBI.


----------



## zeeper25 (Jul 6, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> Definitely a big improvement over stock. Easy to see why Seiko went with ceramic on the latest STO type Samurai.


I got a lot of grief from one watchlover on Reddit who told me I was ruining my Seiko by replacing the aluminum bezel insert with ceramic, and Hardlex with sapphire... "more prone to shatter, dying underwater...". He didn't like that I just pointed out the more expensive Seiko divers all switch over to sapphire and ceramic bezels...

weird how that works...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

zeeper25 said:


> I got a lot of grief from one watchlover on Reddit who told me I was ruining my Seiko by replacing the aluminum bezel insert with ceramic, and Hardlex with sapphire... "more prone to shatter, dying underwater...". He didn't like that I just pointed out the more expensive Seiko divers all switch over to sapphire and ceramic bezels...
> 
> weird how that works...


Just a personal preference. Some people like their watches beat up and damaged beyond normal wear, some can't stand if a dust spec is sitting on the crystal...

What is weird is that one would criticize another for his preference, unless it is obviously destructive, damaging or negative physically to other people.


----------



## zeeper25 (Jul 6, 2020)

carlowus said:


> Just a personal preference. Some people like their watches beat up and damaged beyond normal wear, some can't stand if a dust spec is sitting on the crystal...
> 
> What is weird is that one would criticize another for his preference, unless it is obviously destructive, damaging or negative physically to other people.


well I also told him my dives are basically limited by the depth of the pool I swim in, so no danger of cracking it on a rock and running out of air in my tank...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

zeeper25 said:


> well I also told him my dives are basically limited by the depth of the pool I swim in, so no danger of cracking it on a rock and running out of air in my tank...


Did you also remind him that you were totally capable of handling the helium valve of your Omega Semaster in the pool? and that you will clean your watch and all gasket with fresh water without chlorine as soon as done with all the dives? And that you will not be wearing your Deep Sea diver in the shower while using soap?...


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Gold, baby, gold! Natural light shows off the nice blue dial the best.

































































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

zeeper25 said:


> I got a lot of grief from one watchlover on Reddit who told me I was ruining my Seiko by replacing the aluminum bezel insert with ceramic, and Hardlex with sapphire... "more prone to shatter, dying underwater...". He didn't like that I just pointed out the more expensive Seiko divers all switch over to sapphire and ceramic bezels...
> 
> weird how that works...


Nobody should be relying on a mechanical dive watch for any serious dive, ISO certified or not. This isn't 1964. A diver would be using a computer that's tracking and logging depth/time. I use my dive watches mostly for timing how long something has been in the oven. Also, the sapphire bubble crystal on my Oris D65 has taken more than its share of knocks against chair backrests, door handles, door frames, etc. Has yet to shatter on me. Or show even the tiniest mark.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Davekaye90 said:


> Nobody should be relying on a mechanical dive watch for any serious dive, ISO certified or not. This isn't 1964. A diver would be using a computer that's tracking and logging depth/time. I use my dive watches mostly for timing how long something has been in the oven. Also, the sapphire bubble crystal on my Oris D65 has taken more than its share of knocks against chair backrests, door handles, door frames, etc. Has yet to shatter on me. Or show even the tiniest mark.


Personally I don't dive and don't even use the rotating bezel, to me it is just a nice option and something I could use but it mostly is an aesthetic upgrade. I am sure it is the same for many other fellows. It is kind of funny that some get all wrought up about such details... 

I think anyone can wear whatever watches they want however they want. If they are happy, then I am happy too...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

My SKX mod. Bead blasted OEM case, OSC coin-edge bezel, Namoki SMP ceramic insert, OSC chapter ring, SARB059 dial, LA "Grand Seiko" hands, DLW double dome sapphire w/o beveled edge.


----------



## littlejoebig (Sep 5, 2012)

Davekaye90 said:


> My SKX mod. Bead blasted OEM case, OSC coin-edge bezel, Namoki SMP ceramic insert, OSC chapter ring, SARB059 dial, LA "Grand Seiko" hands, DLW double dome sapphire w/o beveled edge.
> 
> View attachment 15427189


That looks amazing!!! I've never seen that dial before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> I know, right?
> So many make a religion out of everything / anything.


In Italy there is a saying, "Vivi e lascia vivere" which means live and let others live. Basically it means you live your life the way you want to and leave the others live their own life. In my opinion each person is different and each one has their own taste and personality. Not everyone likes what someone else likes. There would not be so many watches around if that was the case... I mean look at all the different brands and models, Swiss or whatever. There is something for everyone...  I like most watches but I "want" only a few. So I am sure others are similar, they like some and wants some... Modding helps because one can actually put together what he likes.  If he starts listening to what others like, he will never be happy...


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

littlejoebig said:


> That looks amazing!!! I've never seen that dial before.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much appreciated. Under indirect light it mostly looks like gloss black, but it's not. Get some direct light on it and the color comes out - it's actually a _deep _green sunburst. One of the prettiest dials Seiko has ever made IMO. It's a shame you can't get them anymore.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Tweaked my Green Sub mod... changed the chapter ring... I think it's complete now...






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Endmill vs Angus Jubilee?


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vukasind (May 14, 2012)

shane.shepherd said:


> Endmill vs Angus Jubilee?
> 
> View attachment 15429424
> 
> ...


Beautiful!

Where did you get that insert?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Top hat. Love how this turned out.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

New Pilot


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

vukasind said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Where did you get that insert?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LCBI dark green PO style.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Seiko Lumemaster Superman, on angus jubilee.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Custom 5 built entirely from scratch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zombie_Assassin (Jan 1, 2015)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Custom 5 built entirely from scratch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the hour/minute hand from bud? Need something similar for an ongoing build....

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Zombie_Assassin said:


> Where did you get the hour/minute hand from bud? Need something similar for an ongoing build....
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


LA just came out with these if you like the GS look.


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Got a new plastic vintage-style insert as a final touch for the MiniMonster:


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Davekaye90 said:


> Much appreciated. Under indirect light it mostly looks like gloss black, but it's not. Get some direct light on it and the color comes out - it's actually a _deep _green sunburst. One of the prettiest dials Seiko has ever made IMO. It's a shame you can't get them anymore.
> 
> View attachment 15428154


Truly a great dial, I love green! A very tasteful build putting it to good use.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

boz80 said:


> Got a new plastic vintage-style insert as a final touch for the MiniMonster:
> 
> View attachment 15431837


Nice!! Is that one of Stephan S's bakelite bezel inserts?


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Davekaye90 said:


> Nice!! Is that one of Stephan S's bakelite bezel inserts?


Thanks! No this one's from David. His IG ---> odokadolo_industries =)


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Zombie_Assassin said:


> Where did you get the hour/minute hand from bud? Need something similar for an ongoing build....
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


Dagaz Magneto






DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


Custom watch parts for Seiko, selection of complete custom modified watches, watch straps, sapphire glass. Watch photo galleries, and webstore with Paypal checkout.



www.dagazwatch.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Shropshire_Tom (Sep 20, 2017)

cbrmike said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Sorry for the delayed response, missed the post in a flurry of activity 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Seikonda custom dial goes vintage


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

My first mod (2015)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Just got word from Duarte @ NEWW that my TST mod I sent to him for a refresh is done. I think this may be the third or fourth time it's been in his shop since it started as an SKX009 mod many years ago and has gone from there! This time around I elected to have a NH36 movement swapped in along with a new crown, black day/date wheel and bezel insert. Duarte does excellent work and the turnaround is prompt to say the least.

A collage of the voyage thus far;









A teaser pic from Duarte


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

RussMurray said:


> Just got word from Duarte @ NEWW that my TST mod I sent to him for a refresh is done. I think this may be the third or fourth time it's been in his shop since it started as an SKX009 mod many years ago and has gone from there! This time around I elected to have a NH36 movement swapped in along with a new crown, black day/date wheel and bezel insert. Duarte does excellent work and the turnaround is prompt to say the least.
> 
> A collage of the voyage thus far;
> View attachment 15435043
> ...


Looking great, my friend! My TST mods have evolved as well. It's fun to be able to tweak them now & then.
dP


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> Looking great, my friend! My TST mods have evolved as well. It's fun to be able to tweak them now & then.
> dP


It sure is. Thanks Dan!


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Really liking this mod so far...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

My latest project completed this morning. Seiko Turtle with SKX173 dial and Seiko Monster hands. Ultimate Lume.... Not totally into pepsi... maybe will change Bezel to something else.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Swapped bezel.... also removed the click spring so now spins both ways. interesting....


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

carlowus said:


> Swapped bezel.... also removed the click spring so now spins both ways. interesting....


I do that with all my seiko mods. I've always preferred it that way.
dP


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> I do that with all my seiko mods. I've always preferred it that way.
> dP


Cool. I rarely mess with the bezel, they can be more grief then anything else... LOL

But I never really use it for practical purposes so it does not make much difference. But I have to say I can set it right with the dial markers...


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

shane.shepherd said:


> Really liking this mod so far...
> 
> View attachment 15435575
> 
> ...


That looks wonderful, may I ask you where that bezel insert is from.

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Stoppel1 said:


> That looks wonderful, may I ask you where that bezel insert is from.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 7 mit Tapatalk


LCBI dark green PO style


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Something a little different. A true hybrid...

Rummaging around a while ago on eBay, I found a very pretty NOS vintage Zodiac case, complete with crystal and caseback. Some time later I ran across a NOS Zodiac Corsair dial. The case is very small (37mm Dia. 39mm L2L) but the dial is 28mm... Hmmm... I took a spare NH35 I had lying around, to see if I could fit it into the case. Nope. Rotor fouled the caseback. I took off the rotor... Bingo! It fit perfectly! I added some gold mercedes hands from my parts bin, sourced a bracelet from Ali, et voila, a hand-winding, Seiko-powered, dressy little two-tone Zodiac Corsair...(ish).


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

And something else a little different..... A turtle, in a Turtle:
















With Sea urchin hands, DD blue AR crystal, Signed Crown, and an Angus Jubilee.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

ccmjd said:


> And something else a little different..... A turtle, in a Turtle:
> ...
> With Sea urchin hands...


But now we want to see - the Sea urchin in a Sea urchin with Turtle hands


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

marcellolipi said:


> But now we want to see - the Sea urchin in a Sea urchin with Turtle hands


"Your mission, should you choose to accept it.....da da da da da da diddley da...."


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zukiii (Sep 4, 2020)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd love to find an SKX171.


----------



## Yamalamadooyeehaw (Sep 13, 2020)

After watching videos about watches trying to decide what my first real watch would be and getting hooked on watching mod videos I decided to build my own seiko watch from scratch. I think it turned out ok for my first time diddling with watches. There are some things im not satisfied with but for being the first time doing something like this im happy with it. Cheers.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Yamalamadooyeehaw said:


> View attachment 15447392
> View attachment 15447393
> View attachment 15447394
> View attachment 15447395
> ...


Looks good! One suggestion I have to really take it to the next level is an orange minute hand, to give it a bit of a Squale look.


----------



## Yamalamadooyeehaw (Sep 13, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> Looks good! One suggestion I have to really take it to the next level is an orange minute hand, to give it a bit of a Squale look.


Thanks for the tip. I've just recently become interested in watches and only know of the well known Swiss brands so maybe no wonder I missed this opportunity, however I could totally see that working.


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Eager Flieger:


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

I love this Pepsi "Sunset" insert:


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

ondris said:


> I love this Pepsi "Sunset" insert:


As do I! 









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Case swap today...
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SSB269P1, painted chrono hands, SSB273P1 leather strap:


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

Pepsi "Sunset" mod with DLW parts:


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Still tweaking this one, forgot I had an orange lumed bezel insert in the parts bin.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SRPD71 Mod


----------



## jbholsters (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Niko said:


> View attachment 15438790


Nice bezel, I dig the Range hands.


----------



## bc308 (Sep 22, 2020)

Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> this was with the diver bezel and a black chapter ring (i'd like to try with a milspec insert btw)
> View attachment 14600825





Nico Nico Nii~ said:


> View attachment 14596923
> 
> View attachment 14596927
> 
> ...


Very nice. Lume looks great. I tried one of their (Raffles Time) Seamaster dials and the lume was pretty good for C1 so I decided to give their C5 Zerograph (California) dials a try. I was pretty disappointed though as the initial lume isn't nearly as strong and doesn't last more than an hour or so, despite theoretically being a stronger lume grade.

Edit: Raffles Time


----------



## bc308 (Sep 22, 2020)

Seiko 5 SNKK17 modded with a set of Namoki cathedral hands, domed sapphire, and NH36.


----------



## bc308 (Sep 22, 2020)

Sharkey SKX clone with Crystal Times coin edge bezel, insert, C3 syringe hands, and Yobokies GSD dial.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

bc308 said:


> Seiko 5 SNKK17 modded with a set of Namoki cathedral hands, domed sapphire, and NH36.
> 
> View attachment 15464490


Curious - how do you get around the problem of the watch's crown stem not being able to hand-wind when you do an NH36 swap into a Seiko 5? Is the stock crown attachable to an NH3x stem?


----------



## apoenthusiast (Dec 12, 2019)

SRPC23 with single domed sapphire.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Davekaye90 said:


> Curious - how do you get around the problem of the watch's crown stem not being able to hand-wind when you do an NH36 swap into a Seiko 5? Is the stock crown attachable to an NH3x stem?


My guess(and I've done this) is that the Snk crown has a threaded stem, and the 7s stem was replaced with a NH stem.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## MrMundy (Oct 10, 2014)

Matte black chapter ring, blue AR, stealth everything (except the crown )


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Mission Timer project


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Recently received my TST from Duarte @ NEWW after he did a bit of refurbish for me. New NH36 movement, black date wheel, new crown & a new ceramic bezel insert have breathed new life into this one.


----------



## jbholsters (Feb 5, 2018)

my other modded 007


----------



## apoenthusiast (Dec 12, 2019)

SKX013 with SNX425 dial.


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

bc308 said:


> Very nice. Lume looks great..
> Edit: Raffles Time


yep, the lume on those (raffle's time/raffi something) is quite meh (6/10)...but by far not the worst i've come by, also considering the price

once i got one of those skx knockoff dials from ph, i think i paid like 10 bucks (5 eur less than raffi's)
well the lume was all grainy, like the dry terrain with splits, and even if the lume was there, with a minute of UV light it didn't emit any luminescence at all, it was good only for making practice with lume paste....in the end it's always "you pay what you get"


----------



## bc308 (Sep 22, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> Curious - how do you get around the problem of the watch's crown stem not being able to hand-wind when you do an NH36 swap into a Seiko 5? Is the stock crown attachable to an NH3x stem?


Yep, every Seiko 5 I've ever modded has had a crown threaded onto the stem as opposed to the one piece stem and crown on some Seiko divers. Hit the stem with a little heat and grasp it firmly (I use a pair of tweezers), the crown should unscrew from the 7S26 stem and you can install it onto the stem that comes with most NH series movements. You'll have to cut the new stem to length but that's it.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Changed the look of my "vintage submariner" by swapping the bezel insert for a more modern looking one, and the leather strap from thick brown to slimmer black.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

MM200 movement, dial & hands into skx case with sapphire crystal.


----------



## Naidusid (Sep 23, 2019)

Hello WUS, 
I have been a lurker in this group for quite a while. 
Finally, I have something worthwhile to share - my first mod! I was always fascinated by the High Beat Automatics and the Vivid dials that Seiko does. Here is my attempt at a Snowflake inspired mod - I am planning on changing the hands to something with a little more contrast.




































Movement - Seiko NH35
Dial - AjuiceT's Snowflake dial
Case & Bracelet - Milgauss Type Case from Ali Express
Hands - Raffle times Skeleton Snowflake
Cheers!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

bc308 said:


> Seiko 5 SNKK17 modded with a set of Namoki cathedral hands, domed sapphire, and NH36.
> 
> View attachment 15464490


This is a real beauty! 

May I ask which crystal you used? 
I have one of these in the mail and thinking about a crystal and movement upgrade.


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Seiko OEM samurai dial, hands and movement in a no crown guards case from Crystaltimes. Red and black chapter ring. Dagazz zipper bezel and skx ceramic bezel insert , DD sapphire crystal with blue AR.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ac10bad said:


> View attachment 15470329
> 
> Seiko OEM samurai dial, hands and movement in a no crown guards case from Crystaltimes. Red and black chapter ring. Dagazz zipper bezel and skx ceramic bezel insert , DD sapphire crystal with blue AR.


Nice! I haven't seen that bezel before, that's super cool.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## kenryu (Mar 14, 2018)

MrMundy said:


> Matte black chapter ring, blue AR, stealth everything (except the crown )
> 
> View attachment 15465318
> 
> ...


What hand you use ? Yobokies?


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

I made a watchset including straps and cases for me and my girlfriend for our first anniversary. The set is Japan themed with Seigaiha dials, red and white leather straps (with 7 stitches) and leather cases lined with Kanagawa printed cotton. She liked it ,and so do i!


----------



## Stoppel1 (May 3, 2015)

Niko said:


> I made a watchset including straps and cases for me and my girlfriend for our first anniversary. The set is Japan themed with Seigaiha dials, red and white leather straps (with 7 stitches) and leather cases lined with Kanagawa printed cotton. She liked it ,and so do i!
> View attachment 15471754
> 
> View attachment 15471755
> ...


They look really nice, great idea

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bc308 (Sep 22, 2020)

boz80 said:


> This is a real beauty!
> 
> May I ask which crystal you used?
> I have one of these in the mail and thinking about a crystal and movement upgrade.


Thanks, the movement upgrade is a no-brainer with how cheap you can find NH36s. The crystal was literally the cheapest double dome sapphire I could find on eBay, straight from China haha. You can find tons of them, just search "30 x 1.0mm sapphire crystal." Some of these sellers have volume discounts so if you were going to mod a bunch of these Seiko 5s, many of which share the same crystal size (check Crystal Times, they have a partial list), it would be a good idea to grab a couple.


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

My latest build project...

Namokimods - Vintage Turtle Patina dial and hand set, brushed etched chapter ring and 4 o'clock kanji day wheel
Crystaltimes - CT702 turtle conversion case, NH36a movement, display case back
DLW - LX bezel, matte bezel insert and green AR DD sapphire
Seiko - SRP crown assm.
Uncle Seiko - president bracelet


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

cbrmike said:


> My latest build project...
> 
> Namokimods - Vintage Turtle Patina dial and hand set, brushed etched chapter ring and 4 o'clock kanji day wheel
> Crystaltimes - CT702 turtle conversion case, NH36a movement, display case back
> ...


That is one stunner mod right there. Well done!
dP


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

bc308 said:


> Thanks, the movement upgrade is a no-brainer with how cheap you can find NH36s. The crystal was literally the cheapest double dome sapphire I could find on eBay, straight from China haha. You can find tons of them, just search "30 x 1.0mm sapphire crystal." Some of these sellers have volume discounts so if you were going to mod a bunch of these Seiko 5s, many of which share the same crystal size (check Crystal Times, they have a partial list), it would be a good idea to grab a couple.


Thank you for the very useful info! Yeah I have a couple of NH36 in stock. And the crown on these have threads as I understand making the swap easier than for example the SKX:es. I have an SNK that's going thru the same treatment so the advice about bulking might be a good idea. Thanks again!


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

$35 for an NH35 for my Samurai build project. Amazing how cheap they've gotten.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

That feeling shortly after you brainstorm some modding ideas


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15471412
> View attachment 15471413


Very nice!!

Can I ask the specs?

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

In case anyone was wondering what a modified SKX171 would look like in the MM200 case with a yobokies bezel insert...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

A couple of more pics... Islander Turtle with Save the Ocean OEM Seiko dial and Sea Urchin hands.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15475232
> View attachment 15475233
> View attachment 15475234
> View attachment 15475235
> View attachment 15475236


35mm crystal?

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

captainmorbid said:


> 35mm crystal?
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


I think that was 30 or 31mm. Same as the one for the SNZG model in fact.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

carlowus said:


> I think that was 30 or 31mm. Same as the one for the SNZG model in fact.


Hm. That's surprising. Thanks Mate.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

captainmorbid said:


> Hm. That's surprising. Thanks Mate.
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


I realized I have one of those watches and measured the dial it is 35mm.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

So hard to take a decent photo of the gray sunburst dial... But the effect is lovely!


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Niko said:


> So hard to take a decent photo of the gray sunburst dial... But the effect is lovely!
> View attachment 15477816
> 
> View attachment 15477817
> ...


Super cool! Well done sir!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

boz80 said:


> Super cool! Well done sir!


Thanks a lot! Felt like i needed to build a more sporty one too 
Btw, i like Namokis lume a lot, it glows almost like C3 in the dark, but is white in daylight.


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Niko said:


> Thanks a lot! Felt like i needed to build a more sporty one too
> Btw, i like Namokis lume a lot, it glows almost like C3 in the dark, but is white in daylight.


I have to agree, I'm really happy with the lume of the dials and hands I got from them.


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)

Made this for my dad!







A

and this for me!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## fencing (Aug 24, 2014)

Niko said:


> View attachment 15479492
> View attachment 15479493
> View attachment 15479503


Wow, fantastic dial 

Gửi từ SM-A705F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Niko said:


> View attachment 15479492
> View attachment 15479493
> View attachment 15479503


very cool


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Some polar/space dual time explorer.










Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Niko said:


> View attachment 15479492
> View attachment 15479493
> View attachment 15479503


Not been a fan of picture dials before but that looks great. Where did you get the dial from, or did you print yourself?


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Dial is from wrwatches.com
I am very happy with it and the watch overall, but will try on a black hand set for legibility.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Niko said:


> Dial is from wrwatches.com
> I am very happy with it and the watch overall, but will try on a black hand set for legibility.


Thanks. Looks quite legible to me even without a black handset.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15481416


Very, very nice. Perfect hands, bracelet, bezel,


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Very, very nice. Perfect hands, bracelet, bezel,


Thank you, sir! I went thru a couple different handsets & bracelets but knew I was done once this combo was completed.
dP


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Very happy with my latest build. Large, but well balanced, i think. I believe i will wear it a lot, so decided to make a double-thick strap for it and leave it to age naturally, building a patina with stains, skin grease and sunlight


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Niko said:


> Very happy with my latest build. Large, but well balanced, i think. I believe i will wear it a lot, so decided to make a double-thick strap for it and leave it to age naturally, building a patina with stains, skin grease and sunlight
> View attachment 15483971
> View attachment 15483973
> 
> View attachment 15483975


Nice one. May be just my vision but strap looks squeezed in near lugs, may be it would looks even better if you decrease the width tiny bit.


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Slight mod to the snzf17 to help it look it's best.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Got my first mod done today. Really happy of the end result









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## apoenthusiast (Dec 12, 2019)

Namoki dial in a SKX013 case


----------



## hizzey (Feb 24, 2019)

Latest Mod


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

SNZH mod. Started out as a Sinn 104 homage but had a change of plan and the dial went elsewhere and merged with a polar explorer mod instead.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Noice! Who makes that insert?



Trev_L said:


> SNZH mod. Started out as a Sinn 104 homage but had a change of plan and the dial went elsewhere and merged with a polar explorer mod instead.
> 
> View attachment 15491232


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Noice! Who makes that insert?


Thanks! Insert is Yobokies, and is lumed ceramic.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

gak said:


> Nice one. May be just my vision but strap looks squeezed in near lugs, may be it would looks even better if you decrease the width tiny bit.


You've watched the photos closely Yes, in the pictures it looks like that, but in real life it didn't even then. And i also make this thick straps fit quite snuckly just after making it, since it shrinks a bit. Now the strap fits perfectly already and has gained some slight patina.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

I've been wanting to do this one for a while and finally got around to it. I'm still going to replace the crystal with acrylic cuz that's how I roll.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

fastenerhouse said:


> View attachment 15495745


that's cool...can you share info on the case...looks like a Bell & Ross and I'm partial to square watches...


----------



## zukiii (Sep 4, 2020)

4fit said:


> As do I!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





4fit said:


> As do I!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the difference between the Sunset and the regular Pepsi?


----------



## 4fit (Oct 20, 2015)

zukiii said:


> What is the difference between the Sunset and the regular Pepsi?


The sunset insert has more of an orange hue to it instead of red.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Lu.. said:


> that's cool...can you share info on the case...looks like a Bell & Ross and I'm partial to square watches...


I build it with an NOS case of a Seiko SBSS015 (reissue from the 1990s).









I have one more with a different dial and hands.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

"The Black Pearl."


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Can't stop wearing this one 

IG: @h_zee13









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

Here's a couple of mine





































Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

SRAD_Pitt said:


> Here's a couple of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have lume shots of these two mods?
The dials look amazing

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

h_zee13 said:


> Do you have lume shots of these two mods?
> The dials look amazing
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Here you go... The black lume one isn't as bright as the photo makes it look



















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

SRAD_Pitt said:


> Here you go... The black lume one isn't as bright as the photo makes it look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks man!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

SRAD_Pitt said:


> Here's a couple of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, REALLY nice case and bracelet on the "Comex" Seiko! Where are those from?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Getting a bit of sun


----------



## Mark01 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> Wow, REALLY nice case and bracelet on the "Comex" Seiko! Where are those from?


Ebay seller riyi002. It's for an ETA 2836, so the fit of the movement isn't perfect. That COMEX build has a 7s26 in it, the caseback is from an snzg17 and once it's done up its held nice and snug. Others have found movements are harder to fit (the movement spacer needs trimming, the seconds hand hits the back of the crystal, etc) , though maybe that's with the caseback it comes with. It's a great case for 50 USD

Lucius Atelier are now producing 36 and 39mm Explorer cases made for the Seiko movements, I've got one in the mail and am expecting it to be a bit easier to work with.

The bracelet is also from Riyi002, but I think he's sold out of this style. The clasp is pretty nasty, but with a little bit of modding (just drilling out the links a little bit) you can swap an aliexpress glidelock style one in

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

Double post


----------



## Brother9John (Oct 16, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> *Re: Post your mods here =>*
> 
> Excellent donor cases! I really like micro divisions - they just add so much to the dial.
> I have one from the same series as the one on the right.
> ...


Really interested in this mod -I have the same dial from an SNK369K1, and wondered what I might be in for in trying to marry it with an old 7002 case/movement, in terms of diameter, hand stack height, and the ever important date alignment. I realise that the 7002 movement is date only, but a switch to an NH36 would give me the day dial, if not the correct alignment!! Cheers!


----------



## adamjaffeback (Jul 22, 2019)

Second iteration on this SKX013. Can't remember where the hands are from, but the dial is from CrystalTimes USA. New bezel and crystal yesterday from Lucius Atelier. Chapter ring is from a Philippines eBay shop.








Previous Pepsi bezel inserts have had a mirror red finish. This insert's red is slightly muted compared to the blue, but I prefer it to the reflective red.

Side note: great 20/16mm band from Geckota.


----------



## Steven45 (Oct 17, 2020)

Hi new here with my modded skx


----------



## legendaryfox (Oct 17, 2020)

SRAD_Pitt said:


> Ebay seller riyi002. It's for an ETA 2836, so the fit of the movement isn't perfect. That COMEX build has a 7s26 in it, the caseback is from an snzg17 and once it's done up its held nice and snug. Others have found movements are harder to fit (the movement spacer needs trimming, the seconds hand hits the back of the crystal, etc) , though maybe that's with the caseback it comes with. It's a great case for 50 USD
> 
> Lucius Atelier are now producing 36 and 39mm Explorer cases made for the Seiko movements, I've got one in the mail and am expecting it to be a bit easier to work with.
> 
> ...


Wowww.....Thanks for sharing. This is what I have been searching... I'm always a fan of classic Rolex Explorer, but could not afford one. At least I could get the look. Please advice if SNZG13 will do better since it has polished case?


----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

legendaryfox said:


> Wowww.....Thanks for sharing. This is what I have been searching... I'm always a fan of classic Rolex Explorer, but could not afford one. At least I could get the look. Please advice if SNZG13 will do better since it has polished case?


Only the caseback is from an snzg17, the case itself is from riyi002

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrPearly (Jun 8, 2018)

The latest iteration of the SKX013, now with the Made in Japan dial+movement form a J-model Seiko 5


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

My Hydroconquest mod


----------



## legendaryfox (Oct 17, 2020)

SRAD_Pitt said:


> Only the caseback is from an snzg17, the case itself is from riyi002
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Well noted. Thank you


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is a reverse mod.

The original watch used to be a Patek Philippe Ellipse.

I converted it to this


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

SNKL19K1 modded with LA stardust v2 dial and LA polished GS style hands. And DD crystal and NH36 for good measure.

The worst Seiko 5 bracelet I've ever resized and 18mm stock springbars are incredibly difficult to get in and out, I've switched to 17mm ones.
















Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Another mod for the day and a quick one with a LA mother of pearl dial (the effect is subtle) and SNKK87 base. Normally you would throw away this bracelet that comes with this watch case (SNKL07 for example), but the blingy bracelet works well with this dial I think.
















Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

added an "umber" ceramic insert from DLW to my D57.....I like it...looks brown in low light conditions and burgundy (like Tudor BB) outside...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Question for Seiko modders. I would like to get a domed crystal for a Turtle mod, I like the top hat but it is a bit too tall. I guess for me it would be a low double dome, that creeps a little higher then the bezel but not much. Can anyone give some suggestions for the best and cheapest company? If in the US all the better for shipping purposes.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

I did not build this but it's my watch; SNK807 dial and hands on a SRPE63 case. I think i want an Alpinist on SRPE case at some point..


----------



## MrTechAgent (Jul 3, 2019)

Seiko SKX011J

Gilt delete w/ Sinn style hands, ceramic bezel and Strapcode Super-O with Diver's ratcheting clasp.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Oceanica case, Seiko NH35 movement, Mariana dial and sword hands.


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

carlowus said:


> Question for Seiko modders. I would like to get a domed crystal for a Turtle mod, I like the top hat but it is a bit too tall. I guess for me it would be a low double dome, that creeps a little higher then the bezel but not much. Can anyone give some suggestions for the best and cheapest company? If in the US all the better for shipping purposes.


This is the Crystaltimes DD on the Turtle. It's not a subtle dome, stands quite proud.


















But if you're game, you could try a nice acrylic. These two are the GS Ever Tite for a subtle dome.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

HomebrewMTB said:


> This is the Crystaltimes DD on the Turtle. It's not a subtle dome, stands quite proud.
> View attachment 15516136
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I had a couple of the high double domed ones and while they look cool and all they are not practical for me. I had some acrylic ones in the past too, but in truth I consider them a step back compare to the hardlex. The hardlex crystals are actually quite nice and I don't mind them at all. However I have two Seiko King turtles which usually have a cyclops. They also have a ceramic bezel which seems to be thicker then the normal one.

The result is that the crystal is recessed about 1mm below the bezel. Not really a problem but a cosmetic eye sore to me, since I really don't care for the cyclops either I thought a good option would be a low domed crystal. One that is slightly taller then the bezel but not much. That's all.

I can look around myself but I thought that someone would have already found the best-cheapest low dome crystal.


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)

Those acrylic crystals are so nice to look at. I prefer them quite a bit more than mineral (hardlex branded or otherwise) and for some watches they just look more appropriate than sapphire. I can understand that some don't appreciate the maintenance associated, but for me it is quite satisfying taking few minutes to polish out the light scratches to make it crystal clear again.

... and here's a watch I just finished:








thanks @Niko for the chapter ring. Fits perfectly with this build!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

didymus03 said:


> Those acrylic crystals are so nice to look at. I prefer them quite a bit more than mineral (hardlex branded or otherwise) and for some watches they just look more appropriate than sapphire. I can understand that some don't appreciate the maintenance associated, but for me it is quite satisfying taking few minutes to polish out the light scratches to make it crystal clear again.
> 
> ... and here's a watch I just finished:
> View attachment 15516816
> ...


Looks nice indeed!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

carlowus said:


> Question for Seiko modders. I would like to get a domed crystal for a Turtle mod, I like the top hat but it is a bit too tall. I guess for me it would be a low double dome, that creeps a little higher then the bezel but not much. Can anyone give some suggestions for the best and cheapest company? If in the US all the better for shipping purposes.


CT USA has two different DD crystals for the Turtle, a shorter one (CT057) and a taller one (CT072). I'm guessing the shorter one would work for you.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you for the data. Will check these out.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

carlowus said:


> Thank you for the data. Will check these out.


It may also be worth asking DLW how high the dome is on their turtle crystal. I use DLW no-bevel DD SKX crystals in my modded watches, and the dome on those is very slight. Unfortunately they don't list an actual height spec like CT does.


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

Dagaz SNZH BB on SNPR strap


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

Crystaltimes CT702 case build...


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

YM Mod


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Black and yellow...such a nice combination









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Where is this case from? Love the mm200 look!?


Niko said:


> So hard to take a decent photo of the gray sunburst dial... But the effect is lovely!
> View attachment 15477816


Also, where do people get OEM parts? I'm looking for three specifically:
the case above (mm200 case, I think the one above is not OEM)
mm300 hands
and this dial (it's from the new SBDC127):









I don't need the dial to be exactly from the SBDC127 but I would like a similar layout, round indicies and a seiko logo. I'd actually prefer it to be no date but date only would also work. I've been trolling #seikomod on IG as well and I see similar dials but I can never piece together where they're actually from?

I'm looking to make a kinda sorta back bay look. I don't want it to be a clone. No snowflake hands. I'd like it to be as OEM to seiko as possible. Looking to go possibly mm200 case (maybe SKX case because it's easier to find), mm300 hands (oem lume), a clean dial with no date but (with a seiko logo and OEM lume).

Another question is with the above shot (blue yachtmaster) the youtube video talks about it being a generic 40mm case. Where do you source a case like that and what about the chapter ring/rehaut?

Thanks guys. I've got another one I'm building right now. Caught the mod bug again... Then the questions above will lead to another 1~3 watches to be built in the next few months as I track down parts...


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

jacobsen1 said:


> Where is this case from? Love the mm200 look!?
> 
> Also, where do people get OEM parts? I'm looking for three specifically:
> the case above (mm200 case, I think the one above is not OEM)
> ...


That case is an MM conversion case from Crystaltimes. I guess there are others, but i've bought OEM dial from "nafokies" at instagram.


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Batman mod


----------



## feline (Mar 22, 2020)

Do you find the Lucius Atelier grand seiko hands to be similar in appearance to the original Seiko dauphine hands? Or are they differently proportioned, e.g. fatter, heavier? I am planning to swap out the leaf hands on a SARY147 with these but don't know if they are going to look weird.



VL123 said:


> SNKL19K1 modded with LA stardust v2 dial and LA polished GS style hands. And DD crystal and NH36 for good measure.
> 
> The worst Seiko 5 bracelet I've ever resized and 18mm stock springbars are incredibly difficult to get in and out, I've switched to 17mm ones.
> 
> ...


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

feline said:


> Do you find the Lucius Atelier grand seiko hands to be similar in appearance to the original Seiko dauphine hands? Or are they differently proportioned, e.g. fatter, heavier? I am planning to swap out the leaf hands on a SARY147 with these but don't know if they are going to look weird.


They are a little wider.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

turtle/case question?

I've fallen in love with the SRPD21 save the ocean turtle dial. I DO NOT like the turtle cushion case. I know some of the parts are compatible with the SKX case. I'd love to put it into one of the SKX cases with the crown at 4 w/o guards. 

What parts would cross over? What parts would I need to source to fit the SKX case?

movement/hands/dial work
chapter ring?
bezel does not work
bezel insert I believe is the same?
crystal doesn't work
case back?

I think I'd need to buy a case, crystal, bezel and caseback. Unsure on the chapter ring/bezel insert. Another option is to just buy the dial from the turtle, does anyone know where I could source one (I'd probably change the hands anyway)?


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

jacobsen1 said:


> turtle/case question?
> 
> I've fallen in love with the SRPD21 save the ocean turtle dial. I DO NOT like the turtle cushion case. I know some of the parts are compatible with the SKX case. I'd love to put it into one of the SKX cases with the crown at 4 w/o guards.
> 
> ...


The only thing that will transfer is the movement/dial/hands.

You will need a new crown and stem as well.

Bezel insert isn't the same size.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Strap swap, and am liking the tone / color match.
> OSC insert, Yobokies handset, Dagaz dial from a million yrs ago.
> Case: Bead blasted to "low light." Some day, aasweddagaa! I'll will change the bezel.
> 
> ...












I do like that insert...










Also, my phone camera lens is trashed...

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks. The struggle I'm having right now is finding a chapter ring and bezel insert that look like the right color blue. That's compounded by internet shots making it look in range from royal blue to NC blue... Yes silver is an option but I'd love at some more blue to go with it. I also need to see if I want to buy just the dial for $150 or a whole watch for $300 and use parts/sell the rest. I didn't think about the crown and stem because I have SKX parts already but thank you for the reminder!


----------



## Eagle1899 (Oct 17, 2013)

Fix up for my brother. New crystal, case polish and bump the balance wheel. Ready for some more happy years.










Before


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Bling Bling mod









Edit: Yes - it's a Alex James case


----------



## dbt001 (Feb 27, 2008)

jacobsen1 said:


> turtle/case question?
> 
> Another option is to just buy the dial from the turtle, does anyone know where I could source one (I'd probably change the hands anyway)?


Watchpartsplaza on eBay has an OEM STO Turtle dial for $81.95. Lots of counterfeits out there as well for 20 bucks or so.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

jacobsen1 said:


> Where is this case from? Love the mm200 look!?
> 
> Also, where do people get OEM parts? I'm looking for three specifically:
> the case above (mm200 case, I think the one above is not OEM)
> ...


OEM MM300 hands are pretty hard to get hold of these days. You'd have a much easier time getting high quality aftermarket versions from WR or from one of the instagram Seiko modders. C3 lume is pretty close to Seiko OEM lume in color. If you want a no-date dial it would have to be aftermarket, Seiko as far as I'm aware doesn't make any dive watches without at least a date.

Nafokies, sr.watches2020, and shade.watches all have OEM dials (all on IG). sr.watches actually just posted that exact dial a few days ago. They generally don't have very many though, so if you've gotta be quick if you want one.

Those Submariner style cases are all over eBay. The would come with a crystal, crown, caseback, and rehaut.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

PS mockup of my next mod project idea. Mosaic jade Shogun.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

dbt001 said:


> Watchpartsplaza on eBay has an OEM STO Turtle dial for $81.95. Lots of counterfeits out there as well for 20 bucks or so.


sorry, I'm after the great white shark save the ocean version, not the blue black (but I really appreciate the help!).



Davekaye90 said:


> Nafokies, sr.watches2020, and shade.watches all have OEM dials (all on IG). sr.watches actually just posted that exact dial a few days ago. They generally don't have very many though, so if you've gotta be quick if you want one.


thank you. I've got one I've found for 120 euros... I'm tempted to just buy the whole watch for $300 and sell the parts I don't want at that point?

Case wise I'm going with the crystal times shaved guard case with the crown at 4pm. I LOVE my mm200 case and it's a nice SKX alternative for me.


----------



## watchutalkinbout?! (Aug 3, 2020)

jacobsen1 said:


> Thanks. The struggle I'm having right now is finding a chapter ring and bezel insert that look like the right color blue. That's compounded by internet shots making it look in range from royal blue to NC blue... Yes silver is an option but I'd love at some more blue to go with it. I also need to see if I want to buy just the dial for $150 or a whole watch for $300 and use parts/sell the rest. I didn't think about the crown and stem because I have SKX parts already but thank you for the reminder!


It's not just inconsistent color processing and monitor/display output, they also come out of Seiko's factories with inconsistent colors. I looked at two copies of the white shark Samurai from different sources when they first came out and they were both very similar to the blue lagoon Samurai, just slightly less greenish/aqua. You can see a comparison of three STO Samurai on the minitwatch youtube channel. I still have it. I recently bought an OEM SRPD23 dial at a good price and it's closer to the royal blue on Gnomon's website, except darker. I've also seen similar inconsistencies between dials in the SPRB53, SBDC053, and SPD773.

You might be able to carefully sand down the outer diameter of the turtle's chapter ring to fit the SKX. Haven't seen a matching bezel insert for the SKX

I got some bad dials from one of those instagramers so I personally can't recommend going that route. I'd pick up the whole watch if you can't find the dial elsewhere and sell the remaining parts.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Got a new massive bracelet for my Onyx Day Date - and no more noise


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

watchutalkinbout?! said:


> It's not just inconsistent color processing and monitor/display output, they also come out of Seiko's factories with inconsistent colors. I looked at two copies of the white shark Samurai from different sources when they first came out and they were both very similar to the blue lagoon Samurai, just slightly less greenish/aqua. You can see a comparison of three STO Samurai on the minitwatch youtube channel. I still have it. I recently bought an OEM SRPD23 dial at a good price and it's closer to the royal blue on Gnomon's website, except darker. I've also seen similar inconsistencies between dials in the SPRB53, SBDC053, and SPD773.
> 
> You might be able to carefully sand down the outer diameter of the turtle's chapter ring to fit the SKX. Haven't seen a matching bezel insert for the SKX
> 
> I got some bad dials from one of those instagramers so I personally can't recommend going that route. I'd pick up the whole watch if you can't find the dial elsewhere and sell the remaining parts.


Thank you, that helps a lot. I really want a more royal one... I've found three sources so far, I'm just trying to decide if it's worth $100~$150 for the dial alone vs ~$300 for a whole watch to then part out... All the watches I'm looking at are stock images so it's a crap shoot on color. The dials I at least have images of the item for sale (I think).

I'm starting to think I'll get the dial in hand either way, and then try to find a chapter ring after the fact so I can match it to what I have in hand. I was also thinking the SRPD51 might be a decent donor since it's at least blue. I've seen builds with a black chapter ring and one of the darker dials and it looks OK so maybe navy will work?

EDIT: I bought a dial for $88 shipped. Pictures of the actual dial look to be the more royal blue color (not aqua). Once I get it I'll see what it looks like and start chapter ring and dial shopping...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Should I go get my watch? Tell him I found his long-lost brother? 



captainmorbid said:


> I do like that insert...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Should I go get my watch? Tell him I found his long-lost brother?


Oh yah!


















I loved this dial on yours...

It's a homage..

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> Oh yah!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool case you got there. Original Seiko? Or something else?


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Cool case you got there. Original Seiko? Or something else?


It's the LE CT701 with HEV.

The CT705 replaced it.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i have put it off for a while, but i finally case swapped my two SKX's aound. just opened them, swapped the inside, and sealed back up. so these two:









(super dome crystal/bezel with 007 dial, white hands, black roman calendar)
(standard SKX case with 171 dial, silver hands, white japan calendar)

now look like this:










even though i loved the '171 with an skx bezel' feel of the previous PMMM version, ultimately i felt i had both dials in the case less suited to it. i.e. the fancier 171 dial should be with the flashier domed glass and bezel, and the 007 dial should be with the regular case.

plus i used to have my SKX set like this back in 2012 and i _really _missed it.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Recently teased on the Namoki IG page, supposedly coming soon. Submariner > SKX case.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

A classic look with a classic bracelet 

 : www.instagram.com/h_zee13/









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

SARY053
Dagaz dial
DLW hands
Double dome CT078(35mm)
4R38

Obviously, bored at work lately...

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15534922
> View attachment 15534923


Any guess if the bezels on those are interchangeable with the dive monsters?

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

captainmorbid said:


> Any guess if the bezels on those are interchangeable with the dive monsters?


for sure - no - because they needs different bezel gaskets. But it's interesting that the Spork needs the same gasket like your compass model


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

marcellolipi said:


> for sure - no - because they needs different bezel gaskets. But it's interesting that the Spork needs the same gasket like your compass model


Bummer.

Also, Too bad that sporks have risen in price so much!

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

captainmorbid said:


> Any guess if the bezels on those are interchangeable with the dive monsters?
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


I doubt it, these are 44mm wide compared to 42 of the Monster.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

It's all about that yellow dial 

 : www.instagram.com/h_zee13/









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Nearly a stock Atlas...








ok - you see a simple dial mod.










Or you can see any more?

The OEM compass chapter and crown was damaged. Thanks to the eBay seller - for no words and pictures at the description. I'm replaced It by a 7002 chapter ring and a functional helium valve. Santa Claus🎅 gets a real diver this year.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

One of my earliest mods, 6309 navigator dial hands and bezel, italian chrono bracelet, media blasted case and bracelet


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

marcellolipi said:


> Nearly a stock Atlas...
> View attachment 15538453
> 
> 
> . I'm replaced It by a *7002 chapter ring* and a functional helium valve. Santa Claus? gets a real diver this year.


So a 7002 chapter ring fits??? No adjustment necessary?
That would be incredible! 
I've been waiting for something that could be used to replace the compass chapter ring. 
Will it simply drop in or no? Does it need to be glued on?

What about the bezel INSERT?
Where d'ya get that?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

So, today I completed this one. It is a Seiko King Turtle with black dial. I really did not care for the cyclops and so I got a Top Hat crystal, this is the thinner one at only 5mm thickness. Also I liked different hands on it do I replaced the hour and minute ones... I left the seconds hand with the gold shaft because I kind of like it.









These are my favorite Turtle models, after my touches of course...


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> So a 7002 chapter ring fits??? No adjustment necessary?
> That would be incredible!
> I've been waiting for something that could be used to replace the compass chapter ring.
> Will it simply drop in or no? Does it need to be glued on?
> ...


I want to renounce to glue and adhesive tape. So I search the right dial for the right case - no more dial feet amputation;-)

For adjusting the chapter - you have to open the case by the top cover (similar to the MM) - but consider - it has a left handed thread. To align the chapter isn't easy - but it's possible. You can use the 12 o'clock pin from the chapter ring to make a smooth adjustment - after closing the top cover - with a screw driver from behind - if you lay the pin down at the 9 o'clock position to the case
Insert made by OSC


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Grazie tanti  !!!



marcellolipi said:


> I want to renounce to glue and adhesive tape. So I search the right dial for the right case - no more dial feet amputation;-)
> 
> For adjusting the chapter - you have to open the case by the top cover (similar to the MM) - but consider - it has a left handed thread. To align the chapter isn't easy - but it's possible. You can use the 12 o'clock pin from the chapter ring to make a smooth adjustment - after closing the top cover - with a screw driver from behind - if you lay the pin down at the 9 o'clock position to the case
> Insert made by OSC


----------



## marine_068 (Apr 8, 2020)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

carlowus said:


> So, today I completed this one. It is a Seiko King Turtle with black dial. I really did not care for the cyclops and so I got a Top Hat crystal, this is the thinner one at only 5mm thickness. Also I liked different hands on it do I replaced the hour and minute ones... I left the seconds hand with the gold shaft because I kind of like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! The one thing that I think would make it extra cool is a black day-wheel swap.


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

Latest mods to my SPRD59

DOXA style hands from Yobokies
Flat edge no bevel clear AR sapphire from CT USA
both installed by 4:44pm aka: Nathan Goodrich who did an excellent job. 
previously installed a Uncle Seiko curved end waffle strap


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

SKX009, crystal times flat bevel-less crystal, DLW insert, chapter ring, dial and hands. So far I'm loving it.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Question for modders: I have been wanting to do some military mods but I have not found military type dials. Dagaz had some but they are sold out and who knows when they will be available again.

Anyone here has any data on where to get something like that?


----------



## nikbrown (Jun 28, 2013)

Big queen fan and I got my hands on a Brian May dial!!!  never been a huge SKX case fan so I went with a tuna case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

SKX171 with a bezel & insert swap, SNZH hour & minute hands and mm300 second hand. It's got a crystal time OEM replacement sapphire, eventually I'll swap that for one w/o the bevel. Yes it's scratched up, it's a tool not a jewel and I love it's patina!


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

carlowus said:


> Question for modders: I have been wanting to do some military mods but I have not found military type dials. Dagaz had some but they are sold out and who knows when they will be available again.
> 
> Anyone here has any data on where to get something like that?


Yobokies has a nearly identical dial, though with an awkward date cutout at 4:30. If you don't mind having a day-date on it, you could always buy a Seiko SNZG to harvest the dial from. It's 28.5mm and fits in any 7S/4R case.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Davekaye90 said:


> Yobokies has a nearly identical dial, though with an awkward date cutout at 4:30. If you don't mind having a day-date on it, you could always buy a Seiko SNZG to harvest the dial from. It's 28.5mm and fits in any 7S/4R case.


Thank you for the data. The one from Yobokies looks weird with that date window, also the markers are too inward from the edge.

The SNZG dial is nice but it has day/date window which I would prefer not have, also there are no minute marker, it is only for 3 o'clock and it has the dreaded 5 logo. The numbers also have no lume... so unless I get the one from the SNZG17 which has lumed numbers... but still the 5 on it is pretty unattractive to me.

Oh well...

Carlo

Of all these


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

carlowus said:


> Thank you for the data. The one from Yobokies looks weird with that date window, also the markers are too inward from the edge.
> 
> The SNZG dial is nice but it has day/date window which I would prefer not have, also there are no minute marker, it is only for 3 o'clock and it has the dreaded 5 logo. The numbers also have no lume... so unless I get the one from the SNZG17 which has lumed numbers... but still the 5 on it is pretty unattractive to me.
> 
> ...











White Lume Military Dial Seiko 7S26 NH35 movement Watch Dial | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for White Lume Military Dial Seiko 7S26 NH35 movement Watch Dial at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca





Raffles sells some nice things. They have more selection on the eBay store.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

captainmorbid said:


> White Lume Military Dial Seiko 7S26 NH35 movement Watch Dial | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for White Lume Military Dial Seiko 7S26 NH35 movement Watch Dial at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Actually I have that one already... But it is not the style I was after...

Thank you anyway.
Carlo


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just checked and apparently Dagaz is listing that Vietnam Hamilton style dial as "coming soon" in 3 and 4 o'clock versions. I don't know what "soon" means exactly, but they are making more at least.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Davekaye90 said:


> Just checked and apparently Dagaz is listing that Vietnam Hamilton style dial as "coming soon" in 3 and 4 o'clock versions. I don't know what "soon" means exactly, but they are making more at least.


Not sure what the Vietnam Hamilton style dial is?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

The Vietnam era mil-spec Hamiltons. I assume this is what Dagaz is referencing with that dial.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Davekaye90 said:


> The Vietnam era mil-spec Hamiltons. I assume this is what Dagaz is referencing with that dial.


I see, but which one?


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

I've been searching feverishly for a case to build a decent field watch

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

SKX171/007, NH35, Blue Sapphire AR Strapcode bracelet, faded bezel insert.


----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

Mid 90s SKXN95 dial and hands in a new home. NH movement










Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

SRAD_Pitt said:


> Mid 90s SKXN95 dial and hands in a new home. NH movement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great combo there! Which case is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

Rabirnie said:


> Great combo there! Which case is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it's the Lucius Atelier 36mm Explorer case

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## didymus03 (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Islander with Dagaz Bund dial gunmetal and SNZG hands


----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

Strange mix of parts, but I'm enjoying it










Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

SRAD_Pitt said:


> Strange mix of parts, but I'm enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the beauty of using Seiko watches, parts and movements. Even this one which is a homage/copy from Islander has the compatibility of all the Seiko parts for most watches and so mixing and matching is fun, it not only gives one the option to change but also to make one's custom watch.


----------



## corry29 (Mar 29, 2020)

My SKX(j) has been through many stages, from a Rolex GMT Batman "wannabe" to a SRP787 Quarter Batman "phony" and back to completely stock with the SKX(k) jubilee and occasionally go through several different NATO straps

In the end, I've decided to rest my SKX(j) on the GRANDDADDY of all Seiko bracelets

SKX007(j) on a* Z199 *_(NOT Uncle Seiko)_


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Blue on blue, with a dash of red...or is it brown..or orange? Enquiring minds want to know.










































And as a bonus, Lume!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

The Benrus Type 1 watch has always been one of my favorite designs, so I like the watches that are similar like the Blackwater, Paradive, Marathon, Adanac, etc. The appeal for the case shape and asymmetrical design is very attractive for me, not so the price that these watches have been and are being sold.

This is not a point of quality or value or whatever, just a pure and simple point of affordability. I just can't afford to spend a lot of money on just one watch and a lot of money to me is not very high...









I still manage to have fun with simple and affordable watches which is kind of my purpose with this hobby. In looking through the different watches there was one case that appealed me and that was similar to these mentioned above. Similar watches have been on sale in the past but not very much. Coincidentally I was able to do a trade for one of these and so I received the watch. It was even better suited than I had expected, not perfect, but the shape was a lot more the way I wanted it. The dial very close so all I had to do was to replace the hands and install some military ladder hands and voila!









The watch is about 41mm wide, it has 22mm lugs, sandblast type finish, a nice domed sapphire crystal, ceramic lumed bezel and Seiko automatic movement to boot. It hacks and hand winds and takes any Seiko parts like the hands.

The markers are a bit greener that I would like and I would have preferred a no date dial, also the ceramic bezel has a blue lume while the rest of green, however I am happy to say that I achieved my original purpose and I now have my own affordable version of a Steel Dive Type 1.

Here are a few pics.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

carlowus said:


> The watch is about 41mm wide, it has 22mm lugs, sandblast type finish, a nice domed sapphire crystal, ceramic lumed bezel and Seiko automatic movement to boot. It hacks and hand winds and takes any Seiko parts like the hands.
> 
> The markers are a bit greener that I would like and I would have preferred a no date dial, also the ceramic bezel has a blue lume while the rest of green, however I am happy to say that I achieved my original purpose and I now have my own affordable version of a Steel Dive Type 1.
> 
> ...


I like this Steeldive model also


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

My Hydroconquest got a new glass and crown










fits the Invicta case and Murphy bezel perfect


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Pepsi samurai mod in a no crown guards case...


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

schtozo said:


>


Which movement di you use?


----------



## rower003 (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Rosé two-tone tool watch


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah, it's a 007, other than the dial, hands, crystal with AR, insert and shark mesh. Yobokies.


----------



## R_RBU (Jul 1, 2020)

Basic mod here... SKX009J with coin edge bezel, plastic shroud, lumed bezel insert and waffle strap


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Just a sapphire&#8230;


----------



## Mark01 (Nov 12, 2008)

DSCN1446.jpg




__
Mark01


__
Oct 15, 2020


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

didymus03 said:


> View attachment 15550570
> View attachment 15550571


@didymus03 I was thinking about getting the same or the new waffle grey namoki dial. I noticed you did the samurai with both MM300 and black monster hands. Did you have any legibility problems with either combination? Did you prefer one to the other? Thanks!


----------



## Too Weeb (Nov 23, 2020)

My One Piece Pepsi Desk Diver! Case is SRPD53K1, Dial/Hands/Movement from SRPF62K1, and SKX007 bracelet.


----------



## signofthetime (May 4, 2012)

Been about 7 years since I've posted on WUS, how ya'll been?


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Hey this is my first post here so not sure if this is the place to ask Qs or not. There’s a Black Friday deal on a Seiko SUR207 for £44. I was wondering if this dial being a quartz dial would fit onto a custom build using an NH35? I know that’s not a lot to go on but I’m very new to this game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Durden19 said:


> Hey this is my first post here so not sure if this is the place to ask Qs or not. There's a Black Friday deal on a Seiko SUR207 for £44. I was wondering if this dial being a quartz dial would fit onto a custom build using an NH35? I know that's not a lot to go on but I'm very new to this game.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely wouldn't work. Even without knowing the diameter of the dial in the SUR, the position of the date window is all wrong - it's far too inboard from the 3 o'clock marker. Even if the dial managed to fit, you'd have a hole showing a bit of the NH35's bottom plate.

I'd suggest looking for a Seiko 5 dial, either in a cheap existing watch, or just the dial. There are tons of them floating around, and even the vintage ones will fit as they're all the same size. (Excluding the big 40mm+ Seiko 5 models.)


----------



## lukee (Nov 12, 2010)

It's a tiny mod, but does the trick I think


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Very cool mod! Inform me about the case OEM - if it has 40mm and needs no chapter ring. Thanks


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> Definitely wouldn't work. Even without knowing the diameter of the dial in the SUR, the position of the date window is all wrong - it's far too inboard from the 3 o'clock marker. Even if the dial managed to fit, you'd have a hole showing a bit of the NH35's bottom plate.
> 
> I'd suggest looking for a Seiko 5 dial, either in a cheap existing watch, or just the dial. There are tons of them floating around, and even the vintage ones will fit as they're all the same size. (Excluding the big 40mm+ Seiko 5 models.)


Thank you for the helpful info. I think I'll keep it as my first Seiko for now and plan a bit better 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Durden19 said:


> Thank you for the helpful info. I think I'll keep it as my first Seiko for now and plan a bit better
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure. We all have to start somewhere. My first Seiko and first automatic was an SKX that I bought already modded with a Dagaz Ploprof dial, Murphy coin-edge bezel, and Dagaz Pepsi insert and numbered chapter ring. That watch has since been taken apart and re-modded multiple times. I also went through a number of ideas before settling on my Samurai build, and who knows, I may re-do that one at some point too. New dials are coming out pretty much constantly, both from Seiko themselves and from aftermarket companies and sellers, so part of the fun of Seiko modding is changing a watch until it's exactly the way you want it.

Namoki's new waffle dials for example are very cool, same sort of vibe as the "King Turtle."


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> Sure. We all have to start somewhere. My first Seiko and first automatic was an SKX that I bought already modded with a Dagaz Ploprof dial, Murphy coin-edge bezel, and Dagaz Pepsi insert and numbered chapter ring. That watch has since been taken apart and re-modded multiple times. I also went through a number of ideas before settling on my Samurai build, and who knows, I may re-do that one at some point too. New dials are coming out pretty much constantly, both from Seiko themselves and from aftermarket companies and sellers, so part of the fun of Seiko modding is changing a watch until it's exactly the way you want it.
> 
> Namoki's new waffle dials for example are very cool, same sort of vibe as the "King Turtle."


Thanks for the encouragement! I've learnt a lot in the very quick time from posts on here so looking to save a little more and do this right!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

hey all... Crystaltimes seems to have a Seiko mod *roulette date wheel*. the font isn't the exact Seiko font, but it still looks interesting.

i was wondering if these existed, i searched, and boom, there they are. but has anyone used one in a mod? pics?


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

timetellinnoob said:


> hey all... Crystaltimes seems to have a Seiko mod *roulette date wheel*. the font isn't the exact Seiko font, but it still looks interesting.
> 
> i was wondering if these existed, i searched, and boom, there they are. but has anyone used one in a mod? pics?


No the eleven actually looks good on these 11 instead of 1 1. 🤣 I have one installed on a movement waiting for a dial that's in the mail. Will post a couple of pics once complete. 🙂


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

boz80 said:


> No the eleven actually looks good on these 11 instead of 1 1. 🤣 I have one installed on a movement waiting for a dial that's in the mail. Will post a couple of pics once complete. 🙂


Yeah it doesn't have the wide "1 1" of the OEM wheel, but there's something even weirder. 11 looks like that, but then 12-19 are instead "I2-I9". The little hook at the top of the one isn't there for the other numbers. I don't know why they did it that way.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ac10bad said:


> Pepsi samurai mod in a no crown guards case...
> View attachment 15562852


Awesome mod! May I ask where this case is from and what movement is in it? Thanks!


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah it doesn't have the wide "1 1" of the OEM wheel, but there's something even weirder. 11 looks like that, but then 12-19 are instead "I2-I9". The little hook at the top of the one isn't there for the other numbers. I don't know why they did it that way.


I actually missed that... Yeah one and eleven is 1 and 11 while the other numbers where one appears is I. Your right, quite strange. 🤨


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

For Bumblebee - blue isn't an option
Decided for yellow monday watch


----------



## Opettaja (Sep 9, 2012)

This pre-owned piece arrived today, no idea of the parts used, but I love it. Ceramic bezel, 42mm case, 22mm lugs, NH35, sapphire crystal and case back.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Opettaja said:


> This pre-owned piece arrived today, no idea of the parts used, but I love it. Ceramic bezel, 42mm case, 22mm lugs, NH35, sapphire crystal and case back.
> 
> View attachment 15575908
> 
> ...


I have an idea, i built it!  Dial and luminescent date wheel are from WRWatches, all the other parts are from Namokimods. The NH35 in your watch is the most accurate i have seen.


----------



## Opettaja (Sep 9, 2012)

Niko said:


> I have an idea, i built it!  Dial and luminescent date wheel are from WRWatches, all the other parts are from Namokimods. The NH35 in your watch is the most accurate i have seen.


Noo nii, terve Niko. 
Any more info on the case itself? Kiitos


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Opettaja said:


> Noo nii, terve Niko.
> Any more info on the case itself? Kiitos


Terve
The case is also Namoki, NMK907.


----------



## Opettaja (Sep 9, 2012)

Niko said:


> Terve
> The case is also Namoki, NMK907.


Thought so. Lots of people on the fb group love it, as do I


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> Just a sapphire&#8230;


And I added a steel shroud, too. The sapphire and steel shroud really class this puppy up!


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Shout out to MadModWorld for the case cerakote and DLW for the crown.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Latest mods


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

My first Seiko Mod, used an SKX013. Went all-in and swapped the movement, hands, dial, day and date wheels, crystal, bezel and bezel insert.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

seiko samurai yacht master in a case from Crystaltimes


----------



## ajuicet (Jul 21, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15582494


One of your posts years ago inspired me to build my first SKX Mod . Really cool and full circle to see you post a mod using one of my dials now!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

ajuicet said:


> One of your posts years ago inspired me to build my first SKX Mod . Really cool and full circle to see you post a mod using one of my dials now!


What goes around, comes around.

I also used your dial & handset on my Turtle mod as well.
dP


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

36mm never looked this good on my wrist. Love the proportions of this case









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Mulligan (Jul 15, 2018)

Dan Pierce said:


> What goes around, comes around.
> 
> I also used your dial & handset on my Turtle mod as well.
> dP
> View attachment 15583707


Nice turtle! 😍


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Planet MonsterTurtle


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SRPDxx Mod


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Skx mod using a SRPA21 dial and SNZH55 hands









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Tribute









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Nothing wildly, but my first modded watch (and done by myself)

"Turtle" SRP save the ocean.
Uncle seiko H-link bracelet. 
Bezel in black pvd, and DD sapphire with blue AD from Namoki mods. 
Bezel insert (Batman) from DLW. 
Crown, black pvd from SeikoMods.

Top of bezel and crown brushed to the metal.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Ticino with Seiko movement and RN dial/hands


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

SNZF pilot mod'





  








SNZ.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 12, 2020


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Midnight Pumpkin - you remember?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SRPD71 Mod


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Tomgbw said:


> Planet MonsterTurtle


nice!


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

OEM samurai waffle dial yacht master mod


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Ac10bad said:


> View attachment 15596408
> OEM samurai waffle dial yacht master mod


Beautiful! Very well done

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

SKX013, {bead blasted, kanji day wheel, sapphire domed crystal, hands: done by previous owner George, a great guy!}, bi-directional bezel, new movement, dust! done by me.
Casio W-735, with TRT-110H module, GITD mod.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

There's something cool about a stock SKX. It's a classic. Except this one is not stock. It has a ceramic insert from WatchandStyle with blasted finish, it looks tool-like just like the aluminium insert, and a sapphire crystal from DLW with clear AR flat basically same as original. Everything else is stock and will stay this way. I have four other SKX's that are modified a lot more


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Tomgbw said:


> Planet MonsterTurtle
> View attachment 15585059
> 
> View attachment 15585060


Sublime!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have done so many mods in the past 8 years but haven't done one recently. T

These seem to have endured the test of time...

SKX based pilot using a BFS dial.









My take on a vintage diver, this one is based on a vintage 6309.









This one is my dream field watch. I built it at a point in time where I learned to paint and relume hands. For this one, I painted the second hands yellow as a nice legible accent.


----------



## ProudPapa77 (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## AttackTimer (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

C4L18R3 said:


> SKX based pilot using a BFS dial.
> View attachment 15603199


I love this BFS dial. For pilot mods I prefer 3h cases.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

marcellolipi said:


> I love this BFS dial. For pilot mods I prefer 3h cases.
> 
> View attachment 15604416


Nice!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

yes - needs polishing - but something special - can you see it?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

My latest build:


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15607980
> View attachment 15607981


Hey brother great build as ever! where did you get the hands from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Durden19 said:


> Hey brother great build as ever! where did you get the hands from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words. The hands are from Dagaz.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Wearing this one today. It has a Seiko movement... so somewhat Seiko Saturday.

This is a watch I got several days ago. Actually it was two watches in parts which I was putting together. The bezel was removed but would not install, the insert was cracked... I asked Mr Murphy for help and he was very kind in giving me some directions and then after getting some "training" from some of his instructions I decided to try one of his smooth bezels, this one was originally for an Invicta. With a Seiko gasket it popped right on and fits pretty good.

I did not do anything else other then putting in the movement, dial, hands, crown, etc. and screwing everything back on.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

carlowus said:


> Wearing this one today. It has a Seiko movement... so somewhat Seiko Saturday.
> 
> This is a watch I got several days ago. Actually it was two watches in parts which I was putting together. The bezel was removed but would not install, the insert was cracked... I asked Mr Murphy for help and he was very kind in giving me some directions and then after getting some "training" from some of his instructions I decided to try one of his smooth bezels, this one was originally for an Invicta. With a Seiko gasket it popped right on and fits pretty good.
> 
> ...


I think I've defo found the style of hands I want with my first build! Would the hands work on a nh35 and a 28.5mm dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SRPDXX Combat


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Less is more for me. CT037 double dome sapphire w/OEM crystal bevel edge and clear AR (installed last night), and SC super jubilee. Unbelievable dial clarity compared to the flat hardlex. Done and done.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Durden19 said:


> I think I've defo found the style of hands I want with my first build! Would the hands work on a nh35 and a 28.5mm dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, this has a NH35 movement and the dial opening is about 28mm. Seiko dials will work on this case.

The hands came with the watch, I believe Ticino calls it Sea Urchin, but other companies like Steel Dive also sell this as 50Fathom homage or something of that sort.

Carlo


----------



## signofthetime (May 4, 2012)

Couple of recent builds... as you might imagine, I'm a huge fan of a certain brand that I cannot afford and this is how I cope


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

Guess I am not the only one that likes the Yacht Master look. My SRPD51 Yacht Master tribute arrived last night,

DLW parts - domed sapphire, LX bezel, YM SS bezel insert, chapter ring w/orange 5 min marks
One Second Closer orange super pilot hands
Mods installed by Nathan aka: 4:44PM - outstanding work


----------



## HomebrewMTB (Feb 5, 2009)

I haven't been posting but I have been modding so...here's a photo dump. Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

I bought it for parts










but now - I wear it


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Namokimods SKX no crown guard, bead blast case. Bead blast knurled crown and PVD black case back.

Crystaltimes satin black chapter ring, and flat no bevel sapphire crystal with clear AR.

OSC hands, bezel, and bezel insert.

Nh36 + crown at 4 Kanji day wheel.

StrapCo fitted strap.

Any idea about the Seiko 5 dial model?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MrMundy (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Pagani Sub refresh...


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

If you are missing the snow - wear a Snow Monster


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Something special - the Nautilus


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Another day - another case


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

mconlonx said:


> Namokimods SKX no crown guard, bead blast case. Bead blast knurled crown and PVD black case back.
> 
> Crystaltimes satin black chapter ring, and flat no bevel sapphire crystal with clear AR.
> 
> ...


Looks a lot like your 656 L


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

My latest









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

marcellolipi said:


> Another day - another case
> 
> View attachment 15634122
> 
> View attachment 15634123


Nice, I don't recognize the model of that dial. Is it actually Seiko?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

carlowus said:


> Nice, I don't recognize the model of that dial. Is it actually Seiko?


isn't that the prospex 62mas dial


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

timetellinnoob said:


> isn't that the prospex 62mas dial


Could be. I was wondering if it was original or aftermarket.


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

carlowus said:


> Nice, I don't recognize the model of that dial. Is it actually Seiko?


It's think it's the dial for a SPB149J1. I used the dial from the sibling SPB147J1 for one of my builds:


















Cheers! 😄👍


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

carlowus said:


> Nice, I don't recognize the model of that dial. Is it actually Seiko?


SPB149


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

boz80 said:


> It's think it's the dial for a SPB149J1. I used the dial from the sibling SPB147J1 for one of my builds:
> 
> View attachment 15635102
> 
> ...





marcellolipi said:


> SPB149


Great that you were able to source this dial. Any pointers as to where one can get one?


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

carlowus said:


> Great that you were able to source this dial. Any pointers as to where one can get one?


I got mine from modmodewatches where different OEM dials comes up from time to time.


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

added a Miltat Jubilee band, now this watch is done.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

boz80 said:


> modmodewatches


Awesome, thank you for sharing.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

another source


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Mini Samurai with smooth bezel


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

marcellolipi said:


> another source
> 
> View attachment 15636332


Great, thank you for sharing this one also.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

You know that Samurai and his little apprentice had a close relationship?The Japanese called these Wakashudo










I love this small boy too 😘


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Last project for the next time


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

fff

































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

A dull dull SNKN model, brightened up a bit with some leftovers.
Posted it before I think, but I just changed the strap to this weird "short" Nato - from cheapestnatostraps. On sale.
Still haven't figured out why it was done that way.
Anyway, the herringbone fabric is the main attraction.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Ticino Explorer with Seiko movement.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Another Ticino with Seiko movement.


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

hollow..


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

New project in progress


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

It's been a while for me. Glad to see this thread evolving and going strong!










My favorites:
• SKX173 w/ SBDX017 hands in CT case
• SARB059/61 w/ SNZH55 hands in CT no crown guard case
• SKX171 w/ SBDC027 seconds hand in Namoki MM conversion case (built yesterday)


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Luciusatellier Seikonaut Pilot

Crappy image quality with every adjustment possible due to a $1000 phone with a $.30 dollar camera lens, only 13 months left on that contract...

Dirt/fingerprints etc, because I'm a sharing person...

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> ... because I'm a sharing person...


Sharon is Caren


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## notlownf (Dec 12, 2015)

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15558173
> View attachment 15558174
> View attachment 15558175
> View attachment 15558176
> ...


I really like that


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

notlownf said:


> I really like that


Thank you, it did come out really nice, the lume is basically the same...


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

My Samurai/ SKX007 conversion Mod...























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Nethuns project....


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Some time last year I saw a watch from Unimatic that I thought was cool. Heck all their watches are cool, at least for me. Anyway, I did not pay too much attention because as usual it was over my limited budget, but I made a note in my mind about the dial design. Some time later I saw a similar dial from a company that makes aftermarket parts for Seiko movement. They also have some nice hands and I noted that too.

While I was doing other projects I had in my mind, the picture of what I wanted to do with that combination but I wanted some special case that would work with what I wanted to achieve. Finally a week ago I completed a trade and one of the watches I got was a Nethuns Scuba 500. At first I wanted to get a different bezel insert, then I thought about bleaching it... I did not do either and so it is still stock for the time being, I actually don't mind it anymore but I still might do something with it... Either way I ordered and received the dial and the hands I had ordered and installed them. I really like the result actually, different and unique but in my opinion it is also aesthetic and good looking. Maybe with a tweak it be even better, but for the moment here it is.

The case is about 43mm, kind of thick because it is supposed to be 500m WR. Nice thick raised sapphire crystal and large signed crown that is easy to use and smooth. Lugs are 22mm and nicely finished. The best part is that it is made for the Seiko automatic movement. Might not be as cool as the Unimatic one but it is cool in its own right, different from the usual too.

Anyway, I figured to share a few pics.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

carlowus said:


> Might not be as cool as the Unimatic one but it is cool in its own right


Absolutely

I felt in love in a Unimatic case too and got a single case without movement (original NH35) to make a nice Mod with original Seiko parts. I think the Unimatic Due has design elements from more famous Italien dive watches - mixed with unique Unimatic style. You have to know that you pay for this design a lot. The case has a nice quality but I found the sticker inside - made in China - the original dial is printed only - same quality like AM dials from OSC. So I decided I give this nice design a more quality genuine 6R15 movement and Seiko dial. And I'm happy with it. Cheers


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

marcellolipi said:


> Absolutely
> 
> I felt in love in a Unimatic case too and got a single case without movement (original NH35) to make a nice Mod with original Seiko parts. I think the Unimatic Due has design elements from more famous Italien dive watches - mixed with unique Unimatic style. You have to know that you pay for this design a lot. The case has a nice quality but I found the sticker inside - made in China - the original dial is printed only - same quality like AM dials from OSC. So I decided I give this nice design a more quality genuine 6R15 movement and Seiko dial. And I'm happy with it. Cheers
> View attachment 15654963
> ...


Nice, I love that case although never had one to try. That is the dial from one of he SARG009 I think, it's larger then the usual 28.5mm, is the dial opening larger as well?


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

carlowus said:


> Nice, I love that case although never had one to try. That is the dial from one of he SARG009 I think, it's larger then the usual 28.5mm, is the dial opening larger as well?


yes - the case needs a 31.5mm dial - I have the SARG dial reduced from 33mm


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

marcellolipi said:


> yes - the case needs a 31.5mm dial - I have the SARG dial reduced from 33mm


Thank you for the data. Good to know... still looks great but limit the options... but you did a great job in fitting that dial.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Namokimod NMK905 case, crown, caseback, nh35 movement, 4-crown kanji day wheel.

CrystalTimes chapter ring, and flat no-bevel clear AR crystal.

One Second Closer hr and min hands, bezel insert.

Forget where the bezel came from, but CT, NM, or OSC, second hand was off ebay vendor unknown.

Seiko 5 SNKE57 dial.

This is one of those builds where I'd not seen the SNKE dial before, picked it up, and then found the paddle hands on OSC while looking for Vostok parts. After that, a very tool vibe was indicated, and the rest of the watch came together. Bead-blast finish SKX case without crown guards, and bead blast knurled crown. Bead blast bezel and caseback with black PVD finish. Black satin chapter ring. 12hr/timing insert. Fitted rubber strap. Love the way it turned out.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Waiting on new ceramic bezel inserts and top-hat sapphire crystals.


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

It's the little things. Dagaz second hand, Crystaltimes dome with blue AR.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Deep Blue with Seiko movement.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Vintage Field Watch with huge screw down crown


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

These SNKF cases have an unusual (and handsome) shape. A "rounded square" or "cushion" around the bezel, w/ a nicely "chiseled" downward sloping lugs. 
I just wish had bought more of them while they were cheap.

Anyway, I re-did this: reset the dial after seeing that it was a 1/5 of a minute off, and put in wider Mercedes hands.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SRP775


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

A special kind of military style










new clear domed CT glass arrived today


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Royal marine oak master


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Namokis new SKX to 62mas-style case:


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Just got on this crazy train. Namoki bezel insert and Hemsut horween leather band. Done with this one. Seiko pilot modded watch next.

Before . . .









After . . .


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

SPB077 with dial and hands from the black MM SLA035.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

So last week I was working on a new project, actually put together what I thought was a nice watch and it was, but... I was still hoping for a bit of a tweak... the case I used was nice but I was not totally happy with the combination. I mean I liked it a lot but still I wanted something a little different. There was a watch which had a case closer to what I wanted, but it was sold out and hard to find. Finally one showed up on the sales forum, the watch in question is a Maranez Samui which is essentially a Doxa homage. I got the watch and swapped the movement/dial/hand combination and got the below result. It has of course the Seiko NH35 Automatic movement.

It is not perfect and maybe even a tad small for me at 42mm with 20mm lugs, but I like the update and I think it was an upgrade or at least an improvement and a closer achievement to the original idea I had.

What I like is the shape of the case especially on the side, the large crown and the caseback. Sapphire crystal is flat, 300m WR and overall a cool tool watch. At least in my opinion.

Please excuse my poor photos and any lint or dust spec.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Beautiful case! 
And totally unique, the way you've put it together, maestro Carlo. Bellissimo. 



carlowus said:


> Maranez Samui which is essentially a Doxa homage.
> View attachment 15667394


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

may jump on one of those Maranez if they ever restock...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Another SNKN (17) model, re-done with a "proper" seconds hand this time: non-interfering black, with a minimal head in the shape of a plane.
The case is not a black finish but an "ION" finish -- whatever that is.
Kinda gun-metalish, or like dark gray-brown tungsten.


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Put a steel shroud on. The shroud edges were a bit sharp to the touch so I lightly sanded them. While I was at it I polished the finger indents a la SBBN 043/045.
Tried to capture in before/after pics.

Before.









After indent polishing.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Beautiful case!
> And totally unique, the way you've put it together, maestro Carlo. Bellissimo.


Thank you my friend. I have been wanting to do this with this case forever...  It a cool case certainly worth it a special project...


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Bsht Invicta!









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Another SNKN (17) model, re-done with a "proper" seconds hand this time: non-interfering black, with a minimal head in the shape of a plane.
> The case is not a black finish but an "ION" finish -- whatever that is.
> Kinda gun-metalish, or like dark gray-brown tungsten.
> 
> ...


I've been working on one of those repeatedly, I can't seem to nail down a dial choice that doesn't bug me..

I think it's the satin finish chapter ring, and a lack of satin finish dials in my pile. Matte finish dials are ok, shiny isn't...

You've made a solid pick. Excelsior!

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> I think it's the satin finish chapter ring, and a lack of satin finish dials in my pile. Matte finish dials are ok, shiny isn't...
> You've made a solid pick. Excelsior!


Y, theng Q, my morbid Canadian friend.
Matte vs satin? Pfft. Aww, you just need to slap them b*tches to behave or, else. 
Show em hooz boss.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Tweaked this one, replaced the seconds hand with a white one.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

There are many different Seamaster styles


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> may jump on one of those Maranez if they ever restock...


these are now restocked lol

edit: some are back in stock, most seemed to have a quantity of 1-5, they don't seem to make that many per batch?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Melbourne Londsdale Seamaster project, Seiko Automatic movement... Dagaz hands.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Gigantic improvement !



carlowus said:


> Melbourne Londsdale Seamaster project, Seiko Automatic movement... Dagaz hands.
> View attachment 15673483
> View attachment 15673486


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Gigantic improvement !


Thank you my friend.



Chronopolis said:


> An obscure SNZF model, with 6 "dots" embedded in the bezel.
> Nice and smallish at 38mm. "Ion finish" case -- whatever that means.
> Yobokies dial n hands.
> 
> ...


That is a cool mod and case. I will have to look for one...


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

carlowus said:


> Melbourne Londsdale Seamaster project, Seiko Automatic


Wow ?- very nice watch.

No joke - that's my mod - finished today. Blue dial and Seamaster hands too


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

marcellolipi said:


> Wow ?- very nice watch.
> 
> No joke - that's my mod - finished today. Blue dial and Seamaster hands too
> 
> View attachment 15673627


Thank you and yeah, it did came out very nice. I was pleasantly surprised myself...

Yours is nice too, I guess the dial is from the Seiko with the cushion case... I like those...


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

You have to accept this part of the watch modding hobby

- waiting for parts -

my Bronze project and my interpretation of the grey dawn


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

marcellolipi said:


> You have to accept this part of the watch modding hobby
> 
> - waiting for parts -
> 
> ...


What chapter ring did you use on the SRPE?


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> What chapter ring did you use on the SRPE?


An AM Turtle


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

marcellolipi said:


> An AM Turtle


Was that shallow enough? Heard reports it's just a bit tall and might push on the crystal?


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> Was that shallow enough? Heard reports it's just a bit tall and might push on the crystal?


this show you the chapter (white - backside with the two pins - yellow). You have to file the pins until the middle - green. So it's possible to use the pins to lock it at the case.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Ticino-Maranez Samui


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Bling Bling - chapter 2


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 15681447


Can I ask where you got this bezel insert?


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

Took a San Martin, painted a Red triangle and changed Dial and hands.
What do you think?


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

The insert will be replaced soon


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Seiko Samurai with Turtle bezel and Turtle bezel insert from Namokimods.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

First attempt at modding: replace bezel. Instantly lost my lume pip and had to fabricate a place holder with faint lume until I find a real replacement ...



I do like the coin edge bezel over the regular or king bezel. I wanted to put one on the Save the Ocean as well but that bezel does not budge...


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

I love these case









daylight picture


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Haven't worn this one in a while....


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Namoki mods MM300 conversion case for SKX with DLW mods lumed ceramic bezel insert. SPB187 dial & hands. CrafterBlue MM300 strap with OE MM300 ratcheting clasp.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Jasper110 said:


> Namoki mods MM300 conversion case for SKX with DLW mods lumed ceramic bezel insert. SPB187 dial & hands. CrafterBlue MM300 strap with OE MM300 ratcheting clasp.
> 
> View attachment 15690720
> 
> ...


Nice mods!

Can you explain how you fit the clasp to the strap?
dP


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Dan Pierce said:


> Nice mods!
> 
> Can you explain how you fit the clasp to the strap?
> dP


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Jasper110 said:


> View attachment 15691285
> 
> 
> View attachment 15691286


Thanks for the pics. Didn't know these came w/ clasp mount versions vs the standard buckle.
dP


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thanks for the pics. Didn't know these came w/ clasp mount versions vs the standard buckle.
> dP


This one is a specific fit for the MM300. IIRC Zuludiver make a straight end version.


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Needed a little color:


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

SRP775 with new bezel insert, and sapphire glass see through back


----------



## Shahzh (May 18, 2014)

Its been quite sometime since my last post here in the forum. Anyway just got this today from a local modder.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Anyone knows where to get clear caseback for Samurai?


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Stealth SXK007 dark manta









Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

before










now


----------



## calibro9 (Dec 19, 2007)

my custom diver


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

My most recently completed builds...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Seiko 5 SNKE63 base.
Bead-blasted case.
CT crystal, flat with blue AR
OSC hr and min, SKX sec hand.

Before, stock.









After:


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Let's start from the dial that was glossy when I thought it was matte when I ordered it. So impossible to keep streaks free and smudge free. But oh well I rolled with it and at least I applied the decal straight! 

This was my actual first real mod. It was supposed to be a simple dial swap putting original Seiko hands on the way back but turned out to be a much bigger job.

The dial I got for this was for crown at 4 o'clock but it was not aligning to the 4 o'clock of my case.

And I found out only when casing it, so had to take everything apart again, and that led to dust and a smudge under the crystal that had to be cleaned, which is never gonna be as pristine as out of the factory, and bla bla bla. More expert modders know much better than me what I'm talking about and what I did wrong.

Not sure who was wrong on the 4 o'clock, the dial or the case. That said I made them agree with some feet clipping and double adehesive tape I just hope everything will hold together.

The result was this:










It's not as clean as I was hoping it would be without interfering with the underside of the crystal but it's good enough I think.

You can see that is not pristine only when direct sunlight shines inside it and by then you're blinded by the glare of the glossy dial anyway.

I really don't know how you guys do all the crazy shyt you do over here without getting mental but I applaud your stamina!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Hand swap on this beauty.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Heithel said:


> Let's start from the dial that was glossy when I thought it was matte when I ordered it. So impossible to keep streaks free and smudge free. But oh well I rolled with it and at least I applied the decal straight!
> 
> This was my actual first real mod. It was supposed to be a simple dial swap putting original Seiko hands on the way back but turned out to be a much bigger job.
> 
> ...


Matteo, that dial seems to be for the Tuna MM which has the crown right below 4 o'clock. The SKX has the crown right above 4 o'clock. Only a few minutes off but enough to make it crooked...


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

carlowus said:


> Matteo, that dial seems to be for the Tuna MM which has the crown right below 4 o'clock. The SKX has the crown right above 4 o'clock. Only a few minutes off but enough to make it crooked...


I think that's exactly the case, thank you Carlo!

Thing is on Aliexpress it was advertised just as a 4 o'clock dial and blessed by my ignorance I thought it'd be fine. I bought the type B:










Anyway it's all sorted now and the watch seems to be in perfect working order.


















On top of this I'm getting a partial refund for the listing not being 100% clear:









So that's all sorted, but thank you so much for your tip. It'll come in 100% handy in the future!


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Jasper110 said:


> Can I ask where you got this bezel insert?


Dang, I did not see this until now I apologize. The bezel insert came on the watch. The Steeldive/Alliedive marine master homages.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Let it snow - let it snow - let it snow


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Save the ocean samurai mod in a no crown guards case and on my super comfortable crafterblue


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Put this together last night. Will be on eBay UK this evening.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Heithel said:


> I think that's exactly the case, thank you Carlo!
> 
> Thing is on Aliexpress it was advertised just as a 4 o'clock dial and blessed by my ignorance I thought it'd be fine. I bought the type B:
> 
> ...


You are welcome, here is a pic of one of those watches, you can see the crown position is a little lower then on the SKX. This one is right at 4. There are others like the 6105 dial which is a bit below the 4 mark.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

carlowus said:


> You are welcome, here is a pic of one of those watches, you can see the crown position is a little lower then on the SKX. This one is right at 4. There are others like the 6105 dial which is a bit below the 4 mark.


That's right! I wish I knew this before ordering but I sorted it somehow and I think it does look better than before.

I opened it another couple of times and gave it a little more of a thorough clean and it is now to a pretty acceptable level.

I embarked the project because the original hands that were on, had a poorly applied lume, where it was applied thinner in the centre of the hands, which was visible to the naked eye even in normal sunlight. Although it glowed quite nicely it was also having a noticeable darker area on the centre, hence who I got original SKX hands for it. And since I was there I thought of changing the dial too.

Here's a before and after:



















If I end up ordering another dial down the line I'll bear this in mind and try to to make sure it's an SKX compatible one.

Good shot for everyone who is having to deal with a similar situation! D


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## jprspecial (Oct 20, 2020)

Dakine234 said:


> Stealth SXK007 dark manta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the black dial man! where did you get it?


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

jprspecial said:


> love the black dial man! where did you get it?


This came off of one of the new runs of the seiko save the ocean long turtles (SRPF77K1). They were really expensive and hard to find until this month as they've been released outside of asia now. I luckily found this dial on ebay, and it was when on the same island! Got to pick it up locally

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

runSeiko said:


> Took a San Martin, painted a Red triangle and changed Dial and hands.
> What do you think?


Looks Good!


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ct707 case
Ct243 fat crown
Ct094 flat sapphire
Ct239 display case back
Seiko sto gw dial
Seiko NH36
skx007 hour & minute
yobokies trident second
one second closer coin edge bezel
long island watch matte blue chapter ring
dlw YM bezel insert
strapcode super-o bracelet
watchgecko 2 piece endlinks


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Still one of my favorites -
Doxa SUB 600T mod


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

runSeiko said:


> Took a San Martin, painted a Red triangle and changed Dial and hands.
> What do you think?


That's quite nice! Was always curious if the phantom date would actually work after changing the dial on that.

Can I ask you what size dials does it take?


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

Heithel said:


> That's quite nice! Was always curious if the phantom date would actually work after changing the dial on that.
> 
> Can I ask you what size dials does it take?


Thank you. The dial size Is the standard Seiko one. What Is different in the San Martin dial Is the kind of black rehaut It has. I entirely swapped the movement/dial but I had to fit together the nh35 and its grey ring in the case.


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

marcellolipi said:


> Still one of my favorites -
> Doxa SUB 600T mod
> View attachment 15703385


Certo nice One! Where di you get the bezel insert?

Inviato dal mio M2002J9G utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

runSeiko said:


> Certo nice One! Where di you get the bezel insert?
> 
> Inviato dal mio M2002J9G utilizzando Tapatalk


It's the original 7s36-02e0


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Just fixing up some mods tonight. Had a couple NH35s show up in the mail today but I sure wish the lumed ceramic bezels would hurry up and get here! 😀


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

I just started, but it is definitely enjoyable.

























These are the 4 I've done so far, but I want to do a bronze and a tuna.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

runSeiko said:


> Thank you. The dial size Is the standard Seiko one. What Is different in the San Martin dial Is the kind of black rehaut It has. I entirely swapped the movement/dial but I had to fit together the nh35 and its grey ring in the case.


So that's a 28.5mm right? 
Oh I see what you mean after checking some photos of the original. The dial on yours sits closer to the crystal right? 
Is the rehaut stuck on the actual dial? Then?

What's the difference between the grey and the black ring?

Sorry for the many questions


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

Heithel said:


> So that's a 28.5mm right?
> Oh I see what you mean after checking some photos of the original. The dial on yours sits closer to the crystal right?
> Is the rehaut stuck on the actual dial? Then?
> 
> ...


Yes 28,5. The dial Is closer to the crystal and the rehaut is not detachable from the San Martin dial.
I had a grey ring nh35 and It seems to be 0.5 mm wider than the case width so I had di "push" a little.

Inviato dal mio M2002J9G utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## runSeiko (Jun 30, 2017)

Heithel said:


> So that's a 28.5mm right?
> Oh I see what you mean after checking some photos of the original. The dial on yours sits closer to the crystal right?
> Is the rehaut stuck on the actual dial? Then?
> 
> ...


Not too manu questions... 

Inviato dal mio M2002J9G utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

runSeiko said:


> Yes 28,5. The dial Is closer to the crystal and the rehaut is not detachable from the San Martin dial.
> I had a grey ring nh35 and It seems to be 0.5 mm wider than the case width so I had di "push" a little.
> 
> Inviato dal mio M2002J9G utilizzando Tapatalk


I see thanks so much!

I'm surprised the hands didn't end up touching the crystal!

Not that I need it now, but who knows maybe knowing this stuff will turn up useful in the future!

E grazie mille ancora!


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Finished (I think) my spb185/ Namoki case build. Played about with different bezels, and inserts from skx to lumed ceramic. Finally settled on original skx bezel as I feel its angle suits the case and a gun-metal skx style aluminium insert. Found the lumed ceramic insert too polished and reflective and the numerals were also slightly smaller than the skx. I also think the colour compliments the dial more than a black insert. 
I've also taken the backwards step of fitting a 60 click bezel spring. This has a more positive click and the least back-play of any of the combinations I tried. I've never been a fan of the whispy seiko 120 clicks.
Best of all in my mind is the crafterblue mm300 curved end rubber strap and oe mm300 ratcheting strap. It fits me like a dream, has required zero adjustment since fitted, and holds the watch TDC.
Not only am I very happy with the result, but I have piece of mind that should I bash it up, spares are readily and cheaply available.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko military moon timer


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Orange Diver


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Decided to try to strip the paint from my Pagani dial while I wait for its new dial to come in. Took indices off, repainted it with a colour that you normally don't see and put a BSH decal on it.

Came out pretty sharp with a nice shade of grey that's impossible to photograph.

Paint is nail polish courtesy of my girlfriend and the texture on the dial is hairspray courtesy of my girlfriend 

Not a super clean job on the finishing of the dial but oh well it was more for practice while I wait for it's actual dial!


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Planning to mod the one I posted above this way but on the same leather strap. What you guys think? Does it work? Should I consider another bezel or another strap?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

MERKUR made an odd Turtle sometime ago. I haven't seen another since.
It has light blue hash marks at every hour, with matching blue seconds hand. Fine and good.
BUT!

The bezel insert is a glossy material - I assume it's ceramic - with the number weirdly _buried_ under it. 
So, depending on the angle, the numbers show up or they go dark. AND, they are of dull metallic color, rather than bright silvery, like the case.

This dullness, combined with the not-quite-black color of the chapter ring (more like midnight blue) wreaked havoc with just about all and every dial. Black was too black, and blue was too blue.

Long story short, I found an old SOXA that had a tad too much coating of polyurethane, so that it was produced with a slight honey colored sheen.
Well, here she is. Came out OK.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> MERKUR made an odd Turtle sometime ago. I haven't seen another since.
> It has light blue hash marks at every hour, with matching blue seconds hand. Fine and good.
> BUT!
> 
> ...


Interesting and nice looking my friend. I love these 6105 cases but I wish they have move the crown in the same place as the SKX and Turtle... A PITA to install dials...


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

I polished the upper and lower edges of brushed steel shroud. Bling bling.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

carlowus said:


> Interesting and nice looking my friend. I love these 6105 cases but I wish they have move the crown in the same place as the SKX and Turtle... A PITA to install dials...


Thanks Carlo.

PITA, true, but it's the other way around for me.
Why didn't SEIKO place the crown of all their "4" crown models lower on the case, at 4:12 -- instead of at 3:48?

And then, I see some models with the crown smack at 4.
What's up with all the variations? What's the point? (On the 6105, I can see why it had to be lower -- so as to keep the scallop taper from going as far up as 3 o'clock position).


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Thanks Carlo.
> 
> PITA, true, but it's the other way around for me.
> Why didn't SEIKO place the crown of all their "4" crown models lower on the case, at 4:12 -- instead of at 3:48?
> ...


Yes, they did that... but did you notice that the new version (Willard) actually has the crown in the same position as the SKX and Turtle...? I guess they figured out that it was more convenient... better late then never...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Huh! Oh wow. How bout dat



carlowus said:


> Yes, they did that... but did you notice that the new version (Willard) actually has the crown in the same position as the SKX and Turtle...? I guess they figured out that it was more convenient... better late then never...


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)

Brian may sub mod


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

With a spb18X case sitting empty, I thought I'd drop in my skx007 workings. I'm not normally a fan of dials with no minute track, but I really like how this looks. The shallow shallow case really brings the face close to the crystal.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Poor man's Shogun Zimbe


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

My first mod:


spb185 case, bezel, crystal
srpd45 dial
GS aftermarket hour minute hands, bgw9 mm300 second hand
roman numeral day wheel


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

My custom Seiko mod from madmodworld.com
Love the Cerakote finish!!!!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Latest interpretation of Military Submariner...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great Carlo.
That dial!! I have 2 in my drawer burning a hole... for months now. 
I gotta get to it. Devo farlo il prima possibile !



carlowus said:


> Latest interpretation of Military Submariner...
> 
> View attachment 15717131
> View attachment 15717134


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Looks great Carlo.
> That dial!! I have 2 in my drawer burning a hole... for months now.
> I gotta get to it. Devo farlo il prima possibile !


Yes Tom, you should... This is one of the best looking Mil Sub dials around. It has a little writing which works better for me then totally sterile and it is nicely proportioned. However it is a bit large, I guess 29mm or so, I had to sand down the edge a bit to fit it into the case...  just a suggestion to see how it first into the case before you put it on a movement, hands, etc...


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> My first mod:
> 
> 
> spb185 case, bezel, crystal
> ...


Thank you for listing the mods! Makes for a much more interesting and informative post.
Most don't and just seem/appear as another Seiko release.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Seiko SRP773
CT polished coin edge bezel
CT bezel insert
Aftermarket 6105 seconds hand


----------



## Bad Rattle (Jan 30, 2019)

Man, So much great inspiration in here! I wanted to mod my orange Samurai but I never ended up doing it.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Bad Rattle said:


> Man, So much great inspiration in here! I wanted to mod my orange Samurai but I never ended up doing it.


I read - orange Samurai -!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow, that's not just orange! It's ZATOICHI orange !











marcellolipi said:


> I read - orange Samurai -!
> 
> View attachment 15718194


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

SPB187 case
SRPE33 dial
monsterwatches hands
4r35 running at +4 spd 

Dial is stunning in person, its so fun.





  








DSC01210.jpg




__
hairy


__
Feb 18, 2021












  








DSC01217.jpg




__
hairy


__
Feb 18, 2021












  








DSC01227.jpg




__
hairy


__
Feb 18, 2021


----------



## mogsman (Aug 29, 2011)

Upgraded the movement to a NH36 with a Sarb crown and hands and dial from Lucius Atelier.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Wow, that's not just orange! It's ZATOICHI orange !
> View attachment 15718536


surprised no one has tried to use that as a nickname for some random Seiko diver...


----------



## jd163 (Jun 21, 2011)

Here is my new Custom SKX.

Details of parts:
Hands,Bezel & DD sapphire from One Second Closer.
Movement,Crown & caseback from Crystal Times.
Bezel insert, Chapter ring from DLW
OEM SKX case from ebay
Aftermarket dial from ebay
Mod work done by (insta) @shadowwatchmaker.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

jd163 said:


> Here is my new Custom SKX.
> 
> Details of parts:
> Hands,Bezel & DD sapphire from One Second Closer.
> ...


I LOVE it bro!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Rose Gold Sub mod...























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

jcar79 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice Watch ? - You made a day/date wheel mod!
Also thought about - but decided for a complete new face


----------



## tloupe (May 10, 2019)

My first mod with Ajuicet dial and raffles snowflake hands.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Grabbed a stack of magazines in a dark room to prop up a lume shot, and accidentally caught seiko flexing over the Rolex


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

nothing special just an Explorer project


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Final tweaks to this Turtle mod, replacing the yobokies coin edge w/ Crystaltimes, & LCBI ceramic for the lumed sapphire.
dP


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Pair of builds based on namokimods SKX to 62mas case. 
Green SOXA dial from Dagaz with OEM Seiko swords from some 5 sports and second hand arrow from the "Landshark".
The other one has an original SPB147J1 dial with AM SLA025 hands from monsterwatches. 🙂


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## waltera98 (Jan 4, 2018)

Seiko 6306-7000 with a Scubapro 450 AM dial. Uncle Seiko razor wire bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auto2892 (Feb 1, 2021)

Handmade dials


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

BOTTLECAP (SRPC) + NAMOKI "Vintage" Sub dial + matching Hands

View attachment 15726794
View attachment 15726795
View attachment 15726796


----------



## Uzver123 (Jul 31, 2017)

boz80 said:


> Pair of builds based on namokimods SKX to 62mas case.
> Green SOXA dial from Dagaz with OEM Seiko swords from some 5 sports and second hand arrow from the "Landshark".
> The other one has an original SPB147J1 dial with AM SLA025 hands from monsterwatches. 🙂
> 
> View attachment 15725113


Soxa super!!!!
What is this strap?


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Uzver123 said:


> Soxa super!!!!
> What is this strap?


Thank you! 😄

It's a custom made, leather lined canvas by a Swedish strapmaker. If you have IG you can check out @spaceace_watch. 👍


----------



## Uzver123 (Jul 31, 2017)

boz80 said:


> Thank you! 😄
> 
> It's a custom made, leather lined canvas by a Swedish strapmaker. If you have IG you can check out @spaceace_watch. 👍


More photos please 😀


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Uzver123 said:


> More photos please 😀


And I just replaced it with another strap... 😅


----------



## Uzver123 (Jul 31, 2017)

boz80 said:


> And I just replaced it with another strap... 😅


Please photos SOXA


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Uzver123 said:


> Please photos SOXA


Ahh, okey! 😄👍

Here's a couple I had in my phone:


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I received some coin edge bezels and a couple dials in the mail last night so I worked on a few watches. I currently have the 6105 hand set on one of my srp turtles, so I ordered another set of the nice stick 6105 hands. For now I have these newer turtle hands on the 6105 and it doesn't look too bad. I put a polished skx CE bezel on my orient mako, and on my skx009. I put a black CE bezel on my STO turtle, and I'm thinking of adding a lumed sapphire batman bezel insert. Either way I need a bunch of inserts in the next couple of weeks...


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

Ready for Easter. 🐣


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Freshly modded.

Someone should've told me how tricky it is to find a strap that goes with blue!










Came out alright I think!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

62MAS with Seiko dial and hands. Domed sapphire and ceramic bezel. 41mm super cool and solid without being heavy.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Incoming:


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Incoming:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i thought there was a subforum somewhere on WUS called 'modder's corner', but i must have made that up lol. so given the crown i figured i'd ask a general modding question here.

recently picked up a Maranez Samui. fairly nice Doxa homage.









i can't help but think it could look.... yes a little more Doxa-y haha, with a modded bezel; a polished outer ring with orange painted 1-12 numerals. i'm stuck between giving it an honest effort myself, because it seems like it might not be _too_ hard... or sending it off to one of the US mod fellows. has anyone done something like this? these numerals are REALLY tiny.

option 1, myself:
i have a table grinder with a buffing wheel, and i've had some minor/limited experience polishing/buffing some small things. but nothing as fine as this, with a masked border that needs to look clean.

i feel that with careful masking, i could do this entirely without removing the bezel (as there's nowhere to insert a tool to remove it anyway so i'm not going to try). mask it all off, case and everything, carefully cut and measure a circle to mask off the crysal and inner bezel ring. i would lightly press the edge of the tape into that black center groove to hopefully make that the cutoff point of the buffing wheel. feel this should make a clean point where the polished ring should work. and i wouldn't mind terribly if the bezel teeth got a a little polished on their top/outer surface. feel that would be hard to avoid anyway.

next get some enamel paint (testors?), a tiny brush, fill in 1-12 as clean as possible but likely will result in just globs over the numerals. let dry. then, with pretty much everything completely masked but the exposed outer ring of bezel with orange globs, buff/ polish that entire surface, removing the paint globs cleanly from the top, leaving the numerals filled orange and polishing the outer ring (or should the globs be sanded down to the numerals first before polish?). could this be as simple as it seems it could? or will it not polish off that cleanly?

option 2, send it out: MCWW? NEWW? any others? would they do a tiny job like this? ask them to fill in the 12 with C3 to spice it up?

it's not a must have thing, but when i think about it, it feels almost like i could do it...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Ticino MilSub project with Seiko NH35 movement.


----------



## paradiver (Jan 1, 2014)

trameline said:


> SRP775
> View attachment 15664319
> View attachment 15664320





trameline said:


> SRP775
> View attachment 15664319
> View attachment 15664320


Bezel insert is outstanding - fits nicely with the rest of the watch. BTW - where did you get the bezel insert? Of course, the see through case back is awesome.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## dbt001 (Feb 27, 2008)

Vintage-inspired Seiko 5. SNXS79 dial in a 7S26-01V0 case, hands from Seikosis, NH36, low-dome acrylic crystal, bigger Seiko OEM crown from... somewhere, Forstner bonklip.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

Seiko 5 dial and hands in a sandblasted gold skx case.























Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

not bezel painters are we?? i _see_.... haha


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> not bezel painters are we?? i _see_.... haha


I'd send it to MCWW, if you must. 
But then, I would not change it to begin with.
I think that is its charm - a more sparse version of the more ornate DOXA.
The orange numbers on DOXA are somewhat over-rated. They look better in pics than irl.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> I'd send it to MCWW, if you must.
> But then, I would not change it to begin with.
> I think that is its charm - a more sparse version of the more ornate DOXA.
> The orange numbers on DOXA are somewhat over-rated. They look better in pics than irl.


i can't help but think that what it might need is a little bit more orange. it looks almost too sparse... a sea of SS. the numbers are so small even doing 12 of them doesn't seem like too much more orange, just enough to break up all the silver. i never really thought about it, but i'm finding it's what i like about the searambler; the little orange and black details amongst all that silver. and there'd actually be a bit less orange here as there's definitely less engraved numerals around the Maranez bezel. (since it's 12hr and not that diving scale thing)

that said i'm still just thinking, nothing's done yet. =)


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

I've been wearing an SKX with a Benrus type 2 dial a lot recently, and I decided to replace the movement with a 4R36. While I was at it I changed to a less cluttered dial. But I think I was really dumb... I thought I had to use the 4R36 stem, and I broke the original stem trying to get the crown off; only to see once I was done that I should have just used the original stem and crown! [face palm] Well, now I have to wait for a new stem and crown. But it will look like this.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

PennyTheDog said:


> I've been wearing an SKX with a Benrus type 2 dial a lot recently, and I decided to replace the movement with a 4R36. While I was at it I changed to a less cluttered dial. But I think I was really dumb... I thought I had to use the 4R36 stem, and I broke the original stem trying to get the crown off; only to see once I was done that I should have just used the original stem and crown! [face palm] Well, now I have to wait for a new stem and crown. But it will look like this.


The stem for the 7s26 movement is NOT the same as the 4r35 movement. So you were right in replacing it.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

mod with DLW ceramic insert and stargate 2 hands set.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

This is an Octon, a super well made watch with Seiko movement. I replaced the Snlow flake hands with these Sword hands...


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

The 1st mod I ever did on 3/2/19.


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

I call it Indie J.


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

This was a spare parts build. Sold now, but wish I had kept it.


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

Sold off both of these a while back, and loved both. They just never got worn. The right one was actually sold to Raffletimes after I bought the dial from him


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

My 1st (of many) FFF mods to be sold.


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

No mods other than a band swap. Couldn't bring myself to modding such a rare find.


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

My "Poor Mans Pogue" build. My pops wore a real Pogue until '88 when it was stolen in a home burglary.


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

My dial time for when I travel. I call it •DeLorean"


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

Still can't bring myself to mod this one lol.


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

" Poseidon"- Lucius MOP dial in a CT case.


----------



## DatNinjaThere (Jun 17, 2017)

Sea Grapes dial build with a CT Skydome crystal


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

DatNinjaThere said:


> View attachment 15735370


Nice! Which case is that one?

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Love it. So simple, so clean.
I love these humble but sleek '5' cases. I have a few in the drawer I am looking forward to modding. Ya shoodna sold it. Bet yer sorry now.  



DatNinjaThere said:


> This was a spare parts build. Sold now, but wish I had kept it.
> View attachment 15735378


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Edit: Disregard, it's back up now. Or maybe I'm just going crazy! Lol

It seems the parts forum here on WUS has been taken down and is now a strap/bracelet forum. Or am I missing something?

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leeh97 (Dec 13, 2015)

seikomatic said:


> View attachment 15700432


Where did you find that bezel insert? Looks fantastic!


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Not much of a mod to see here; SKX into Namoki MM300 conversion case. This case is more SPB185/7 than MM300, but I really like it's shape and comfort. With some effort, it's possible to fit the crafterblue mm300 curved end strap between the lugs. Fitted with Seiko's ratcheting clasp (mm300), it's amazingly comfortable and adjustable on the fly.


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

DatNinjaThere said:


> Sold off both of these a while back, and loved both. They just never got worn. The right one was actually sold to Raffletimes after I bought the dial from him
> View attachment 15735380


Which crown did you use on the SNK? I think they look really cool with a big crown. 🙂👍


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

I changed up my SKX a little. I switched the movement to a NH35, and changed the dial from a Benrus type 2 style to a less cluttered pilot dial. I like that it doesn't have anything extra going on now.

I had a hard time getting the stem length right; those tolerances are no joke! I cut two too short, and the third one is still a mm from flush against the case when I screw it all the way in.

Eventually I'd like to try to figure out how to get rid of the ghost date position and get the stem length perfect. But for now I'm happy!


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Mod or no Mod - that is the question










looks original - but isn't.
Lorus case mod to fit a bigger crown, "new" OEM hands and dial.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

two mild mods I did today -different bezel inserts than stock- Ceramic and Steel.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Not too much on this one. Base SKX009J1 rocking its original 7S26 with CT double domed sapphire w/oem bevel edge, CT big grip bezel, CT flat ceramic insert, and mounted on WJeans MM300 navy blue rubber. Tried to keep the Seiko-ness intact.


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

Another madmodworld.com purchase for 2021. Hope you guys like it! I call this watch MJ 23 in honor of Michael Jordan my favorite player.


----------



## Shahzh (May 18, 2014)

Playing around with the lighting.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Just finished my first 'full mod'. SRPD25 4th gen monster movement/dial/handset in a CrystalTimes no crown guard SKX013 case. Namoki bezel and insert. Dig it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Noice!
Diggin' it

PS: It never fails to amaze me how Seiko actually have all the parts to put together a visually superior version of almost all their models, and yet?
They be like, mixing in wasabe in an otherwise decent pesto pasta.



dgaddis said:


> Just finished my first 'full mod'. SRPD25 4th gen monster movement/dial/handset in a CrystalTimes no crown guard SKX013 case. Namoki bezel and insert. Dig it.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

carlowus said:


> 62MAS with Seiko dial and hands. Domed sapphire and ceramic bezel. 41mm super cool and solid without being heavy.
> 
> View attachment 15728507
> View attachment 15728508
> ...


Damn... what dial is that?


carlowus said:


> 62MAS with Seiko dial and hands. Domed sapphire and ceramic bezel. 41mm super cool and solid without being heavy.
> 
> View attachment 15728507
> View attachment 15728508
> ...


Hey, what dial is that?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

mconlonx said:


> Damn... what dial is that?
> 
> Hey, what dial is that?


It is a Dial from a Seiko SRPA model, I forget the number but it was one of those with two crowns, one for the time adjust and winding and the other was for the internal bezel. This is the SRPA75


----------



## tloupe (May 10, 2019)

Had an extra dial so I decided to paint it orange. Used spray paint with water drop effects in black and white.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Wicked simple mod, but all the difference in the world.

I've been geeking out on Seiko 5 models, but few are "just right" in my eyes. Take for example the SNXS77 love the dial and hands, but the case? With straight-ish lugs qnd a very protruding case back? Not so much.

On the other hand, the SNKL case is about perfect. Easy enought just to swap stuff over... and while I'm in there anyway, why not a splash of color...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Yep, Seiko 5 for the Win...


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko 5 Bund Timer, Seiko SNKK model, Sapphire crystal, NH36, Dagaz Bund dial and hands.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Added a coin edge bezel and the insert from STO turtle.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Tool watch, Namoki case, Seiko movement, No rads dial and PloProf hands:


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Yobokies salmon dial and dauphine hands, all else is stock SNKK


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## spetzchr (Mar 31, 2020)

The 5KX Gunmetal Stealth-Master. That was fun to build, it's almost too pretty to be sold off :/

Parts used:

SRPD65
DLW Double Dome No Beveled Edge Blue AR Sapphire
DLW Gunmetal Deep Sea Bezel
DLW Ceramic YM Bezel Insert
Monstraps Rubber Oysterflex Style Strap with OEM SRPD65 Clasp

follow me on IG: @seikomods_de


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

Decided to remove the DOXA style hands I had on this watch, replaced with Super Pilot's that are easier for me to see. Also added a brushed finish LX bezel. I think this one is now finally done.... maybe


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Ste303 (May 5, 2019)

A mod i just finished. Save the ocean dial. Double dome sapphire. Namoki mm hands.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

An impulse buy SZSB006 finally ready to be worn, the previous owner scuffed/chipped the mineral crystal pretty bad.. and after a year and a half I got measurements to yobokies to make a custom sapphire crystal for it!

Looks subtle but, has AR and significantly stronger.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

My military Hulk Monster Seiko Mod watch custom made by Team madmodworld.com!!!!


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

9094 debranded with new dial and hands. All in for $65!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

40mm Submariner style case with NH35 movement


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Couple "also ran" mods.

SRPA71 - scavenged the guts for previously shown SinNKK build, so the other mod movement/dial/hands went into this one. Have to say... not bad at all.



















A true SKXplorer. Same deal, mod guts out of an SNKL case went into this one. And why not BSH-ify it...?


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

AjuiceT case, sapphire, NH35 movement, Yobokies dial and hands.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

SKX with Pepsi GMT Bezel etc...


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Just built today - Yatch Master Mod with Mother of Pearl Dial. Excuse the day position..


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SRPC "UFO"... with leftover hands + Raffles dial.
I bent the seconds hand downward, as it kept rubbing against the crystal.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> SRPC "UFO"... with leftover hands + Raffles dial.
> I bent the seconds hand downward, as it kept rubbing against the crystal.
> 
> View attachment 15762324
> ...


I don't understand what I'm seeing with the "bezel" - it looks like it has its own light source.

What is it?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> I don't understand what I'm seeing with the "bezel" - it looks like it has its own light source.
> 
> What is it?


There is no bezel. It has a circle groove with off-whitish-creme paint, I'm guessing.
Maybe you're referring to the chapter ring?
In either case, no separate light source. Just reflecting my halo, is all.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Another Bottle cap... Seamaster dial + Plongeur hands
Gawsh, I love this case and the "floating" dial effect


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

BSH Smurf-Ish kinda


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Seiko Streettuna Zimbe style


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Dagaz Military Type 2 not done by me but still a Seiko mod...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

carlowus said:


> Dagaz Military Type 2 not done by me but still a Seiko mod...
> 
> View attachment 15764308
> View attachment 15764309


how thick is that? i remember wanting one of those back when he had a list going. i don't remember them looking that chonkomatic =)

still awesome. i liked how you could order custom configurations.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

timetellinnoob said:


> how thick is that? i remember wanting one of those back when he had a list going. i don't remember them looking that chonkomatic =)
> 
> still awesome. i liked how you could order custom configurations.


Thank you and I measured 14.94mm. It seems just a little thicker then any other homages I had, including Steeldive, Oceanica, etc. maybe 1 mm to 1 1/2 mm more. I don't think it's more than that. The case is only 47mm tall edge to edge...


----------



## MeisterEder (Sep 1, 2013)

DatNinjaThere said:


> My "Poor Mans Pogue" build. My pops wore a real Pogue until '88 when it was stolen in a home burglary.
> View attachment 15735384


Looks awesome! Like, if they had made a three-hand version of the chrono, that's how it would've looked. May I ask what kind of dial that is?


----------



## spetzchr (Mar 31, 2020)

Follow me on IG: @seikomods_de





































"No Time to Die" - Seiko Submariner (Parts Bin Special) using a NH38 Movement


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

Finally almost 3 years after I started this mod.. complete..

SARB017 donor with SARB015 OEM dial and cathedral hands, fresh NE15C with 6R black date wheel, yobokies double dome sapphire and a miltat bracelet (looking for OEM one)

It is really something else compared to my SARB015 which makes it fun.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

My second watch mod, done today. Thanks to Marc at Long Island Watches for the excellent build quality and features of this pink Islander 38mm I bought 7 weeks ago instead of a used SKX013 to mod for the girlfriend. She wanted to step up the stock 'Barbie diver' look (her words) to something custom and nicer. So 2 months ago, together we picked out the CT bezel insert, DLW dial and Namoki brushed steel chapter ring and rose gold hands, while I ordered more watch modding tools. A new leather strap is still coming. Needless to say, she really loves the upgraded watch look, and is now a Seiko modding advocate. Unfortunately, she now finds her Raymond Weil dress watch a little boring looking, LOL.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Before and after. Incoming leather strap to replace temporary blue NATO strap.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

lamlux said:


> Finally almost 3 years after I started this mod.. complete..
> 
> SARB017 donor with SARB015 OEM dial and cathedral hands, fresh NE15C with 6R black date wheel, yobokies double dome sapphire and a miltat bracelet (looking for OEM one)
> 
> ...


Nice, when I did mine I actually used the original hands from the earlier Seiko Alpinist so the watch was all SEIKO. The SARG15 hands are hard to see otherwise...


----------



## lamlux (Feb 28, 2014)

carlowus said:


> Nice, when I did mine I actually used the original hands from the earlier Seiko Alpinist so the watch was all SEIKO. The SARG15 hands are hard to see otherwise...


Nicely done!! I felt the hour marker was thick on the ole Red alpinist when I had one.. definitely evens out on the larger SARB.










For fun both side by side..


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## shaunpski (Jul 28, 2020)

I've done crystals before, but not a dial and hands. This is my SNK that was gifted to me by a coworker. CT red AR domed crystal, Namoki Divemaster dial and Kunai hands. I added the Namoki orange seconds hand (go Browns!). I'm very happy with all of the parts, but I'm not sure it all works together. Much relief that I was able to do that first mod without messing up the movement. So far, the hands haven't fallen off and it is keeping time.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Another Bottle cap... Seamaster dial + Plongeur hands
> Gawsh, I love this case and the "floating" dial effect
> 
> View attachment 15763112
> ...


Nice build, as always - hey, what diameter dial fits in the bottlecap case?



shaunpski said:


> I've done crystals before, but not a dial and hands. This is my SNK that was gifted to me by a coworker. CT red AR domed crystal, Namoki Divemaster dial and Kunai hands. I added the Namoki orange seconds hand (go Browns!). I'm very happy with all of the parts, but I'm not sure it all works together. Much relief that I was able to do that first mod without messing up the movement. So far, the hands haven't fallen off and it is keeping time.
> View attachment 15770229


I think it's pretty slick!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mconlonx said:


> Nice build, as always - hey, *what diameter dial *fits in the bottlecap case?


Standard.
The rest is filled by the black movement holder / ring that takes up the whole inside.
That's what gives the kewl illusion that the dial is "floating"


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Standard.
> The rest is filled by the black movement holder / ring that takes up the whole inside.
> That's what gives the kewl illusion that the dial is "floating"


also my first solution for my Unimatic mod which needs a 31.5mm dial.
If the case has the diameter for a 33mm dial - you can use a SRP Pilot chapter - also available AM by DAGAZ. Without it's difficult that the dial keeps flat to the edge










case for 33mm+ dial uses a 28.5mm dial with Pilot chapter

-

If you want a chapter ring with minutes for such a case - you can order from Cousins


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

marcellolipi said:


> If you want a chapter ring with minutes for such a case - you can order from Cousins


What is the case for second one with the minutes chapter ring, is it an aftermarket one or Seiko? Looking for a case just like that.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Trev_L said:


> What is the case for second one with the minutes chapter ring, is it an aftermarket one or Seiko? Looking for a case just like that.


It's a old and ugly Dugena with SII Y676 movement.









Maybe the new Namoki Field case could be an option for you


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

marcellolipi said:


> It's a old and ugly Dugena with SII Y676 movement.
> 
> Maybe the new Namoki Field case could be an option for you


Thanks, I will have a look at the Namoki one.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Another re-do: White SOXA dial replacing the silver version.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Vintage mod from Shadowwatchmaker:


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Heimdallr 6105 mod


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

My latest mod 6309-729A - 1987 model


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

6105... The sapphire makes the dial look bluish. The dial is actually black.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Skx031 case kit replacement from eBay
Dial and handset from aliexpress
Nh35 movement
Croco handmade leather strap

I'm hesitating about the glass : dome plexi or flat stock one


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Hands from Monsterwatches.eu mounted. 
Brushed gold MM300 look. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> 6105... The sapphire makes the dial look bluish. The dial is actually black.
> 
> View attachment 15777134












This dial was created by the pioneer of Seiko watchmodding himself. Next month its exactly ten years ago that he has left us. Every Seiko modder should have a Fuller dial mod.
RIP Noah


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

marcellolipi said:


> View attachment 15777348
> 
> 
> This dial was created by the pioneer of Seiko watchmodding himself. *Next month its exactly ten years ago that he has left us. *Every Seiko modder should have a Fuller dial mod.
> RIP Noah


I love this dial.
Wow. I didn't know that it's already been 10 years.
A great pioneer Noah was. 
A real hero -- in the sense of "giving life" to something.
Long live the Fuller !


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

First relumed dial - need more experience


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

Namokimods stealth dial build on an Uncle Seiko z199. Case is a ct700 Crystaltimes.

Sent from mmmmike's iPhone


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nitrox dial _ Gold Mercedes using a China-made 6105


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Tomgbw said:


> View attachment 15779139


Wow! very nice watch ( and hands ;-)

I built over 40 pc. It's to much. But it's so difficult to say goodbye to this beauties









































goodbye


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

New hands..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Subtle but super SKX009

Namoki titanium case set and titanium caseback (everything is titanium except for the crown tube)
NH36 movement
CT double domed crystal
Uncle Seiko fitted rubber strap


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Derkdiggler said:


> New hands..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I was going to use those hands, but went this way, instead.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Previously, I had this SRPA71 internals set up in an SNKK case. Now swapped to a Namokimods NMK912 case and bracelet.










I think this larger case works better, is more proportional with the big numbers dial graphics, but I'm not 100% sold on the size and fit, on-wrist.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## marine_068 (Apr 8, 2020)

Seiko 5KX with sub bezel, 62MAS style bezel insert and double domed sapphire crystal.










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Monster mod with full luminous kanagawa dial from Dial Maker.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## natra84 (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

SRPC91K1





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

New strap came in, had to post (again).

Before









After


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Date mod


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

It looks like a genuine Seiko model but the caseback was Lorus labeld - the hands and crown from an other Seiko and the crown guard was modified to fit the bigger OEM Seiko crown. One of my favorites


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

My latest build....Dial, case, crown and display caseback from Crystaltimes. Hands and bezel are DLW. Bezel insert and chapter ring are from Namoki.

Sent from mmmmike's iPhone


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

My new Superior


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Told myself I was done with modding, lol. After some ceramic, enamel, and sapphire additions - my SKX009J1 got a makeover.


----------



## danval (Aug 22, 2018)

Sometimes simpler is better, and sometimes buying new makes more sense than buying vintage. I’ve always wanted a Seiko 5 6119 “MACV-SOG”, but a good example is always around $800+. Imagine that, spending that much money on a watch that was no more than $8 in its heyday! With that you’re looking at worn off chrome plating, questionable gaskets, and a finicky 1960s era movement that very few people can service. If I buy something, I want to wear it, and I’d rather not worry about it failing or getting damaged.

So I decided to make my own. Using a SNK381 as a platform, which has a very similar case style to the 6119, I decided to mod it up into a homage. I put in a NH36 movement, white daywheel, and a vintage handset to complete the look. Is it an exact match? Nope. But I got something that captures the same essence as the original. It’s also highly accurate and robust. I’m certain that the look will improve with additional wear and tear. At the end of the day I’m glad I didn’t drop $800 on the 6119. Here‘s a pic, I’ll let you guys judge


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Said to myself: "Aight, 'nuf with the divers."
So, a PILOT for a change of pace. An SSA 003 or 5? model, with the 24hr counter removed.
Namoki hands, Dagaz dial (a dinosaur from many years ago)


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 15799955
> View attachment 15799961
> View attachment 15799962


Seiko dial on an orient 1?


----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Got home from work last night and was excited to see I had a bunch of double domed sapphire crystals show up in the mail. I had fun putting these new crystals on a couple of turtles and a samurai.


----------



## markwesti (Jan 13, 2020)

hooliganjrs said:


> Told myself I was done with modding, lol. After some ceramic, enamel, and sapphire additions - my SKX009J1 got a makeover.
> 
> View attachment 15799434
> View attachment 15799435
> View attachment 15799437


Very nice ! The colors and band work really well together .


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Originally an SKX diver it has drilled through lugs, Domed sapphire, smooth bezel, 6r15 movement, see through case back and Explorer dial and hands but the hands are white rather then chrome...


----------



## MeisterEder (Sep 1, 2013)

Seiko SRPD57 Mod

Umber x Gold 12hr ceramic bezel insert
Gold sub-style bezel
Gold signed crown
Gold chapter ring with black markers
Red AR double-domed sapphire crystal
Kanji date wheel
Jubilee bracelet










Happy Easter!! 🐰


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Yobokies field watch dial and hands.*
NH36 movement w/ black date wheel
SNKL case w/ sapphire crystal










_Hands were a b***_ to deal with, specifically the min hand - fit too lose, and trying to close the hole a bit to fit led to disastar...

Probably will get a re-do at some point, but done for now...

Hey, what larger crowns is anyone using for Seiko 5 NH conversions?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Seiko Mini Turtle with Cyclops removed and Lumed Sapphire bezel insert added


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

For me it's an - back to the roots - mod.
Earlier you got a Seiko watch (ok this was a Dugena Y676 at it's first life) and than you bought new hands and AM dial.
For now many modders (not all) buy AM case and parts for a lot of more money and spend the same money for a OEM dial you could use for a complete 7S36 watch.
I spent several hundred dollars for OEM dials - so I decided - back to the roots

Happy Easter


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mconlonx said:


> _Hands were a b***_ to deal with, specifically the min hand - f*it too lose, and trying to close the hole a bit to fit led to disastar...*


There oughtta be a thread just about the Agony of Defeat and the Hell of Frustrations.

I'd be like, some kinda Professor Emeritus or some shiet


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> There oughtta be a thread just about the Agony of Defeat and the Hell of Frustrations.
> 
> I'd be like, some kinda Professor Emeritus or some shiet


Start it.
Let it be an area of failure and flagellation.
A zone with no victims and no sympathy.
Shame, shame and more shame.
_The Lottery_ for WIS.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> There oughtta be a thread just about the Agony of Defeat and the Hell of Frustrations.
> 
> I'd be like, some kinda Professor Emeritus or some shiet


Where dozens of minute hands that I have murdered beyond repair, can be mourned next to the swear jar.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> Where dozens of minute hands that I have murdered beyond repair, can be mourned next to the swear jar.


With epitaphs... dammit !!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> Start it.
> Let it be an area of failure and flagellation.
> A zone with no victims and no sympathy.
> Shame, shame and more shame.
> _The Lottery_ for WIS.


Maybe I will !!!
But I (and y'all too) would first need some photographic evidence of my suffering, failure, defeat, and humiliation.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Maybe I will !!!
> But I (and y'all too) would first need some photographic evidence of my suffering, failure, defeat, and humiliation.


TIFU Mods


----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)

Sea Urchin.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Long life the BSH !

@Twehttam @jelliottz @Fullers1845 @justadad @thach @LifeTrekker @***** @hwa


----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)

Love the LCBI lumed sapphire insert.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

My first time using an ETA dial - from ebay.
The date window is a bit tighter, but not too bad.
No lume, so it does not vie for attention when the bezel lume is on.
Dagaz sword hands + Tuna seconds


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

Sent from mmmmike's iPhone


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm going to build a watch.. what is the group think here on Seiko dials on Aftermarket cases? I was am torn between on OEM dial and kinda liking this dial maker one, which can be found with "logo"?

but I'm not sure how it goes over? ... I'm torn.. As I said I'm also looking at OEM dials... whichever I did this watch would always just be for myself not for anything else? I like the dial I don't love that is aftermarket.. but then again there are a billion Philippines redials out there?? 









Also I think the question is inbounds.. if I'm at all mistaken I can edit this however is needed?.. in good faith I **think I was inbounds however.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

atarione said:


> I'm going to build a watch.. what is the group think here on Seiko dials on Aftermarket cases?
> ...* I'm torn..* As I said I'm also looking at OEM dials... whichever I did this watch would always just be for myself not for anything else?


Don't be torn. Live your life. Do as you please. Nobody gon die, or suffer, just bcz you modded a watch for your own pleasure.

(And may all the self-appointed moral cops - more like male hens - be bedridden indefinitely, until they stop their nasty habit of pecking)


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

What the good gentleman said above .... .

I am going to be more vocal: fuč people and what they think of you. !! Make the watch you want with what you want ! And be happy ! You cannot care what people think or say !



Now, having said that... Abide by the rules to where and what you post, after all, this is not your or our house, we are guests here.





atarione said:


> I'm going to build a watch.. what is the group think here on Seiko dials on Aftermarket cases? I was am torn between on OEM dial and kinda liking this dial maker one, which can be found with "logo"?
> 
> but I'm not sure how it goes over? ... I'm torn.. As I said I'm also looking at OEM dials... whichever I did this watch would always just be for myself not for anything else? I like the dial I don't love that is aftermarket.. but then again there are a billion Philippines redials out there??
> View attachment 15805883
> ...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

i saw this Namoki dial.. it is pretty sweet also.. it is slightly more money.. but it is less "controversial" in some places... I appreciate what y'all are saying.. however... I was kinda trying to figure out how I would feel about it, as well.


----------



## Psychointegra (Apr 18, 2014)

SPB187 case and bracelet, SPB083 dial and hands, ceramic bezel insert, domed sapphire crystal with no bevel.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko movement inside


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Something different


----------



## mss (Jun 9, 2009)

Spork - new hacking movement + crown & sapphire crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

atarione said:


> I'm going to build a watch.. what is the group think here on Seiko dials on Aftermarket cases? I was am torn between on OEM dial and kinda liking this dial maker one, which can be found with "logo"?
> 
> but I'm not sure how it goes over? ... I'm torn.. As I said I'm also looking at OEM dials... whichever I did this watch would always just be for myself not for anything else? I like the dial I don't love that is aftermarket.. but then again there are a billion Philippines redials out there??
> View attachment 15805883
> ...


Build what you like and don't worry about others. If you get this one with the Seiko logo on the dial and you finish the build with everything lining up perfectly, everyone will know it's not a Seiko


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Wow, that looks amazing!



Chronopolis said:


> Said to myself: "Aight, 'nuf with the divers."
> So, a PILOT for a change of pace. An SSA 003 or 5? model, with the 24hr counter removed.
> Namoki hands, Dagaz dial (a dinosaur from many years ago)
> View attachment 15800098
> View attachment 15800099


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

7002 Hybrid


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## idnam (Dec 19, 2015)

everyday wear, mini Marinemaster


----------



## mcw53 (Jan 3, 2009)

Seiko SKX171 (Oct 2005)
Murphy Mfg SE2050 Coin Edge Bezel
Seiko SKX007 Bezel Insert
Seiko Titanium Samurai Handset
DAGAZ Double-Domed Sapphire with Blue Inner AR
StrapCode Endmill Bracelet

Assembled by Duarte at NEWW (Sep 2014)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

It was tough finding new bezels for my 7002's. Finally snagged a nice coin edge.


----------



## markwesti (Jan 13, 2020)

SKX 013
This isn't really a mod , this was my first step (my first build) . Everything except the NH 36 movement is after market , and I did assemble it . I plan on modding it and making others plus building my tool kit . by mark westi, on Flickr
IMG_0688 by mark westi, on Flickr
IMG_0689 by mark westi, on Flickr


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

markwesti said:


> This isn't really a mod , this was my first step (my first build) .


Welcome to the club. But say, how did the chapter ring get this far off?
I ask, bcz the chapter ring fits into a slot, and thus prevent it from being this far off.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Work in progress...
Still doing some mix to find the right bezel insert 
I'd like to keep the vintage vibe so the ceramic option might be off...

Case is turtle conversion to skx
Meteor dial
Top hat crystal
Chunky bezel and crown
NH 35 movement

Should be up and running soon 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## markwesti (Jan 13, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> Welcome to the club. But say, how did the chapter ring get this far off?
> I ask, bcz the chapter ring fits into a slot, and thus prevent it from being this far off.
> View attachment 15817762


Off by a mile isn't it . To answer your question I don't know , the crystal and chapter ring came installed and honestly I didn't notice it , plus I was in a hurry to get this on my wrist . Another thing is the i in Seiko does not line up with the 12 o'clock . I'm planning to mod it but want to take time .
Thanks for the welcome . Mark .


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Joel_Cairo (Oct 25, 2009)

Noah Fuller-built Soxa Caribbean


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Almost there, I'm not convinced yet on that insert...









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Mods of mods.

Yobokies hands were a fiasco for this build, DLW hands went on without a hitch.










Originally, this was a two-hander because I was having trouble with seconds hands. Finally managed to get one on, but meh, llist something with addition of third hand. Finally got around to getting a top-hat for it. Much betterer.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## idnam (Dec 19, 2015)

titanium case, ne15, skeleton hands


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Just another Sinn U1 mod


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

just 5..


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

This is a Wolbrook watch, you might ask yourself why I am posting this here... well this watch has a Seiko Meca-Quartz movement in it. The seconds hand ticks at time per second which makes it look like an automatic. Gone are the worries of the one tick per second and the missing of the lining up of the seconds hand with the markers...

So I got this watch and I loved it at first sight. The only reservation was the seconds hand, it was red and I did not like the shape. Not easy to find another one because the dial is pretty large requiring 15mm long hands. I found a blue one that not only had a better color for me but also a nicer shape.

So a small change but still a mod... here are a few pics. Before:










After


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Getting towards the end, should be on my wrist tomorrow 
Turtle moon Master...
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi guys, finally on the wrist...

Strapped on a black isofrane, really looking sweet in my opinion...
Im pleased with the look and feel of it... Only the bezel action will need some improvement as its a bit heavy to turn... unless it needs time to bed in... Time will tell...

The dial is the most expensive part on this build, worth every penny... The applied seiko lettering makes it special 

This is my first build, surely won't be my last...
It was really an exciting experience 

Yet there's much inspiration on this thread, it's really fun to mod watches 























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

alex79 said:


> This is my *first* build


Good job !
I had to be taken to the ER when I did my first one. Broken bones, torn muscles, etc.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Good job !
> I had to be taken to the ER when I did my first one. Broken bones, torn muscles, etc.
> 
> View attachment 15825767


Hahaha yeah, I can relate!
I've got the second build ready in my head, a new project for next month 
Giving me enough time to recover from the first build, I feel this is going to be addictive !!!

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Built from scratch.
Watch case, bezel and insert from namoki
MOP dial from Dial Maker
Chapter ring from DLW


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

NE15c movement, Lucius MOP dial, Factory Seiko mm300 hand hour and minute hands, Sapphire crystal, Engraved Maori bezel, on Uncle Seiko beads of rice bracelet.


http://imgur.com/dnCuXzo




http://imgur.com/ks2DrV4




http://imgur.com/8rKfMwZ




http://imgur.com/xlQSvlo


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I did a quickie Photoshop to see how this getup would look with a BLACK version of PAGANI DESIGN 44mm. See below - my previous post.

I used 2 different dials. One is SPRC61, and the other is a 34mm dial, available on eBay. The eBay dial should NOT be "charcoal" but a lot more black, but got washed out a bit.

Anyone who might want to do this mod, can use this an approximate visual reference.


















Chronopolis said:


> PAGANI DESIGN ($75) case.... 33mm Dial + hands from a "BOTTLE CAP" model SRPC 61
> OK, this is the platform:
> View attachment 15824949
> 
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Poor Man's Pogue based on a Seiko/Alba V657 chrono from June 1996.









Starting from the original, I removed the patch dot under the crystal, added an insert (temporary one, looking for a pepsi 12-hour one), and changed the bracelet:









I really love the vibrant gold/orange dial  exactly the look I was looking for!


----------



## danval (Aug 22, 2018)

I had a SRP307 beadblasted, plus swapped the dial, handset, and day/datewheels. Now I got a nice beater for the summer. All work done by Duarte w/ NEWW. Def recommend


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## Shahzh (May 18, 2014)

With a new strap


----------



## ebow3d (Aug 8, 2013)

This has been lying in the drawer for over a year. Finally got it done.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## tloupe (May 10, 2019)

Steeldive mod.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

I remember a few years ago you could get oversize crowns for the SKX from a couple of the mod parts suppliers. These were slightly longer crowns and possibly came in different knurling types (though not totally sure about that). Sometimes I find it difficult to grip the standard crown and would love to find one that's bigger. Anyone seen any around?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko MecaQuartz project - new seconds hands installed


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Trying another ring on that build.
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaiprok427 (Apr 21, 2021)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 15820830
> 
> View attachment 15820823
> View attachment 15820825


Super mod.... Where is the dial from?


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Man of Kent said:


> I remember a few years ago you could get oversize crowns for the SKX from a couple of the mod parts suppliers. These were slightly longer crowns and possibly came in different knurling types (though not totally sure about that). Sometimes I find it difficult to grip the standard crown and would love to find one that's bigger. Anyone seen any around?


Try Dragonshroud Mods (dragonshroud.com) go to "Hands" and select "All products" from the drop-down menu. Keep loading more, and you'll find "Jumbo TUNA crown for 7002,SKX" $13 U.S


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Pagani Design 44mm case, 33.5mm Charcoal (striated texture) dial & hands (set) -- all avail on ebay.
> 
> View attachment 15839504
> View attachment 15839505
> ...


Can you link to that blue dial?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

ccmjd said:


> Try Dragonshroud Mods (dragonshroud.com) go to "Hands" and select "All products" from the drop-down menu. Keep loading more, and you'll find "Jumbo TUNA crown for 7002,SKX" $13 U.S


Thank you my friend, I'll try one. Should be interesting.


----------



## Jaiprok427 (Apr 21, 2021)

alex79 said:


> Trying another ring on that build.
> View attachment 15838111
> View attachment 15838112
> 
> ...


Where is the dial from?


----------



## magneticsouth (Sep 4, 2019)

Here's my daily driver SKX Coke mod that I finished today. Gave me a lot of trouble but happy with the result!


----------



## SUURGIO (Jan 25, 2018)

Working on a few vintage mods now.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

BSH-126619LB 








Homaging this 








Using this dial


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Bezel insert and chapter ring both from namoki, jubilee is a seiko.


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Does anyone know of a larger case that takes SKX/5KX parts?

I have a couple of lightly modded 5XKs, and I just find them too small to fully enjoy wearing them. Yes, I know this is heresy around these parts... Ideally looking for something 44mm+ wide and 50mm+ lug to lug.

Considering this one from Crystaltimes: CT710 - SKX007 to MM Conversion Case - Full Size MM300 (2 Options) | seikomods.com but wondering if the hive mind is aware of other options?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Heithel said:


> BSH-126619LB
> View attachment 15841099
> 
> Homaging this
> ...


Haha that's a nice touch on the dial 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jaiprok427 said:


> Where is the dial from?


Not sure made by whom, but you can easily find it in different colors by googling seiko mm meteor dial...

Hope it helps 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

alex79 said:


> Haha that's a nice touch on the dial
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Ahahah thanks! It's surely is a fun one! I like how it homages it wile completely mocking it 
Can't take credit for it though, it was a group order designed by one of the brothers of the BSH (hence Brolex)


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

SKX007 mod with tuna dial and hands, OSC blue bezel, namoki insert.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Man I need a new lens...










Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> Man I need a new lens...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   
Or just get a job with Penthouse


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Or just get a job with Penthouse


Sooo many filters to clear the pics...

Everything is cobwebby.

Also, only if you're hiring!

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## markwesti (Jan 13, 2020)

Heithel said:


> BSH-126619LB
> View attachment 15841099
> 
> Homaging this
> ...


Funny .


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Springtime


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

New lumed chapter ring, will post proper pics from different angles soon 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Aaasweddagaaa, these SNKF cases are like little donut holes.
Dagaz "Red Dot" dial + "Trekker" hands


----------



## jeffjcc (Mar 23, 2013)

Simple 777 MOD. Yobokies Black Day/Date. Totally changes the watch. For the better IMHO


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jeffjcc said:


> Simple 777 MOD. Yobokies Black Day/Date. Totally changes the watch. For the better IMHO


Good job.
As a rule of thumb, for a dial with a DAY + DATE window, the wheel MUST BE the same color as the dial.
Otherwise, it interferes optically with the minute hand as it nears it.
WHY does Seiko not understand this???? Or pretend not to?? Which is even more infuriating.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

With the lumed ring alive









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I put this photo on the best of Ali thread so sorry for cross posting. It's a vh31 quartz in a gmt case with the Ali dial and hands on the stowa 18mm strap. The watch is 36mm. The oversized crown also from Ali is 6.5mm in diameter.














And to show the size and proportions here it is next to the tuna:


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

So go "big" or go home.. I just did a thing.. I found an OEM SPB185J1 case (new) .... I also ordered a custom Dialmaker dial and MM300 hands and a NH35 and a sharkmesh bracelet for it. I now must wait ~awhile on shipping.. as long as I don't **** it up I think i t is going to be pretty dang nice... Not super expensive all in all parts (have the tools from fixing my SKX) and I don't think I need to cut the stem this time.. yay.. as the SPB185 has stock crown / stem.. anyways $330~ all in.. going to be one sweet custom MM200 if everything comes together... but going to be awhile before parts arrive..

this will be my first custom build..... I previously revived my dead SKX009 with a movement swap (NH36) ...


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

fastenerhouse said:


> View attachment 15829194
> 
> 
> View attachment 15829195


Great look. From where did you get those hands? 👍


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

I apologize if this has already been asked, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to search with the new forum software like I could in the old one.

What diameter is a Samurai dial?
What are good sources for Samurai parts?

I like the Samurai case better than the SKX. I'd like to do a yellow dial Sammy.

Edit: I suppose I could consider a Crystal Times SKX to Sammy case. I'm also having a hard time finding just the right yellow dial. Probably because I don't know exactly what I want.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Weetabix said:


> What diameter is a Samurai dial?
> What are good sources for Samurai parts?


28.5mm. 
Seiko autos -- 7S, 4R, NH3x -- take 28.5mm, except for those few models that take 34mm.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Dark Manta ray Stargate - vintage style


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

redSLED said:


> Great look. From where did you get those hands? 👍


The minute and hour hand are from another Seiko. I've forgotten where the seconds hand is from. 😊


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Some pictures from different angles, I got say that the vibes of this watch are way better in real life than pictures...

Nonetheless 


























































Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

OEM SRPC25 dial
Namoki hands
Insert from DLW that I painted blue and black

Old mod that I rebuilt. This is v3. Started as some slapped together parts and now hopefully is a bit more cohesive.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Good job.
> As a rule of thumb, for a dial with a DAY + DATE window, the wheel MUST BE the same color as the dial.
> Otherwise, it interferes optically with the minute hand as it nears it.
> WHY does Seiko not understand this???? Or pretend not to?? Which is even more infuriating.


agree. look sgreat


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Mod in progress, next is swapping the seconds hand to a bold yellow or all white
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Sterile Bell&Ross Mod










Three hands by three supplier - perfect match










Chapter: OEM Seiko - case: Dugena labeled J.Springs - now with S signed crown


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Throw up another mod using a OEM SRPE37 dial and 3 o'clock AM case.

edit: originally I had a YM silver insert on, it looked fine, but I don't think ideal. I was going to change the chapter ring to white, but the creamy shade of white on this dial wouldn't work with the brighter white of the chapter ring, I think. So, I ended up with this "baby King Samurai" mod, for better or worse.










Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

More Bell&Ross style


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

alex79 said:


> View attachment 15865119
> View attachment 15865120
> View attachment 15865121
> 
> ...


? sorry - no lume shot from my latest mod


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 15866588
> 
> 
> View attachment 15866590


Well played, sir. You win the internet today.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Built from scratch.
Kintsugi Dial from komoworks.
Watch case, Bezel, Crown, Hands are from namoki.
Arabic ceramic insert and crystal sapphire are from DLW
Chapter ring from dagaz
7S26 movement inside.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Beautiful dial that.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Seiko Mini Turtle minus the cyclops with Sapphire Bezel Insert Added


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Crystaltimes mini turtle case, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, Namoki dial and hands, and NH35. This will be my summer fun watch; loving the 39mm size. (built by Duarte)

currently on an Uncle Seiko waffle:


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Turtle Navigator...


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

My first sapphire crystal installation. I'm waiting for my coin edge bezel and sapphire bezel insert to come in the mail, after that hand change.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

carlowus said:


> Turtle Navigator...
> 
> View attachment 15868606
> View attachment 15868607
> ...


Great build Carlo 
Let me know when you want to sell it to me


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

My Railbastard. Seiko snx123 case, acrylic domed crystal, dial and hands from raffles, nh35 inside. Crown from Ali.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

And insert faded. I think it looks a little bit more plausible considering the yellowing of the lume.


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

SRP787 Sapphire double dome crystal, coin edge bezel and sapphire bezel insert next up hands.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

JojX said:


> My Railbastard. Seiko snx123 case, acrylic domed crystal, dial and hands from raffles, nh35 inside. Crown from Ali.
> View attachment 15870627
> View attachment 15870628
> View attachment 15870629
> ...


Did you use a new tube for the crown or is it a push/pull which fits perfect to the original tube?

It's a Leuchtkeks


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Watchout63 said:


> Great build Carlo
> Let me know when you want to sell it to me


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Synchronised the current SKX collection


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> Did you use a new tube for the crown or is it a push/pull which fits perfect to the original tube?
> 
> It's a Leuchtkeks
> 
> View attachment 15871165


Push pull with the original tube. Used the crown for a 2.5mm tube diameter. Little (if any) WR but it's a railbastard not a seabastard. BTW I used a gasket between the crown and the case (in the old crown recess) just to make sure the interior doesnt get foggy when I walk past the swimming pool.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> Synchronised the current SKX collection
> 
> View attachment 15871690
> 
> View attachment 15871691


That's the definition of the unexpected. Short strap. Longer strap. Even longer strap. ... No strap... Lovely collection though. Is the third one a tad smaller? Skx013ish kinda thang? Or is it just an optical illusion?


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

JojX said:


> That's the definition of the unexpected. Short strap. Longer strap. Even longer strap. ... No strap... Lovely collection though. Is the third one a tad smaller? Skx013ish kinda thang? Or is it just an optical illusion?


 Only just swapped the bracelets over onto these cases. I wore the first one today so its sized, but none of the others are.

Great spotting regarding the 3rd  That ones a 1987 - 6309-729A so a bit rarer that the rest. Still have all original parts so can swap it back.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

So much liking that build 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Sort of a mod, I built it from ordered parts?









Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

My new SKX013 medium from madmodworld.com. I am happy with my new purchase!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

MrZeke said:


> Sort of a mod, I built it from ordered parts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an ofrei dial?


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

JojX said:


> Is that an ofrei dial?


Yes indeed, German case, eta 2824 movement, ofrie dial, german hands. archer silicone strap.


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 15873359
> View attachment 15873360


I love the seconds hand, very cool!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

MrZeke said:


> Yes indeed, German case, eta 2824 movement, ofrie dial, german hands. archer silicone strap.


Thanks!


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

JojX said:


> Thanks!


you bet, I have tinkered with the idea of aging the dial, I just can't bring myself to changing anything on it, it had become my favorite go to beater watch! Thought about putting a box dome crystal on it, but then I would lose my date magnifier, lol.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> Synchronised the current SKX collection
> 
> View attachment 15871690
> 
> View attachment 15871691


So love that Brian May Dial. Damn.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Cerakoted bezel and case: SKX-cerakote









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## boz80 (May 23, 2015)

SNK pilot mod:



















Flat sapphire crystal and NH35 under the hood. 🔥✌


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

MrZeke said:


> I love the seconds hand, very cool!


Thank you! Yes, I'm pretty happy with how it has turned out.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

7002 mod:


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

So my bezel fading got a little out of hand 



















It's ok though because I wanted a dark navy one anyway, which is now on the way, so I was kinda trying to see how this would turn up, since I've never done it before.

That said, I've seen this type of fading being someone's cup of tea so I thought of dropping it here.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Mod parts
Watch case from namoki
dagaz Dial








Smooth bezel from OSC
Chapter ring and dome sapphire from DLW
Genuine seiko hands set except second hand
7S26 movement inside


----------



## markwesti (Jan 13, 2020)

SKX013 . Namoki ceramic insert bezel , chapter ring and U1 hands .
IMG_0763 by mark westi, on Flickr


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

mydemise said:


> View attachment 15877824
> View attachment 15877825
> View attachment 15877826
> View attachment 15877829


Could you share where the seconds hand come from?


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

sneak peak parts have started to arrive... for my mod...









I think this is going to be kewl when it gets done.. waiting for dial / hands and band still.. have movement already it came a week ago.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Base watch....SKX007
Coine edge bazel, Bezel insert, Black chater ring, DD sapphire are from DLW
SRPD 73 K1 Hands set
Dial from Aliexpress
7S26 movement


----------



## tea NATO (Nov 3, 2012)

Just back from my local watchmaker, restored back to life with a new movement. Seiko SKX007 bought second-hand from ebay and modded with parts donated by a kind soul on here years ago.

The dial is a Seiko 5 Sports one which I also bought on ebay, with the Seiko badge removed - you can see the mounting holes either side of the hour hand. I think the chapter ring is original, if memory serves.. The bezel came from an American website, the name escapes me right now.. and the hands were very generously donated by a kind soul who had them lying in his spares drawer.

A beater as you can see (it looks nowhere near as bad in the flesh), this is my work watch and the aesthetic aim was something of a 'military chic'. And in keeping with that theme, I put it on a NATO strap.


----------



## tea NATO (Nov 3, 2012)

Also just back from the watchmaker's, this is my 'leisure' watch; my non-work, non-dressy watch. It has been filling in as my all-day everyday watch because I was unable to get my work watch fixed for a while.

Another SKX007, bought as-is from ebay. I like the fresh, bright, clean and uncluttered look of this mod.

These close-up photos don't-half reveal dirt that simply isn't noticeable or visible to the naked eye!


----------



## tea NATO (Nov 3, 2012)

One final photo of them together. I have another 007 but it's not a mod (unless you count replacing the bracelet??) I'll post some photos of it when I find the correct thread.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Stunning mod!!



mydemise said:


> View attachment 15877824
> View attachment 15877825
> View attachment 15877826
> View attachment 15877829


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

carlowus said:


> Could you share where the seconds hand come from?


Yes, the hands came as a set. I believe I purchased them from ali. I actually had to clip a mm or two off the end of the seconds hand, it was just a bit too long. But the white hand looks great with the white bezel in my opinion.

Edit: yes I just found the hand set on ali:


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Imbiton said:


> Stunning mod!!


Thank you buddy. That means a lot coming from you! I've been into modding for a few years now, but never at the level I've been doing it the past few months. It's turned into a nice little hobby for me. I just picked up an oem sto dial so I'll be doing another couple builds here soon.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

nat007 said:


> View attachment 15879326
> View attachment 15879333
> View attachment 15879335
> 
> ...


Looks great.
but particularly great photos!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

mydemise said:


> Yes, the hands came as a set. I believe I purchased them from ali. I actually had to clip a mm or two off the end of the seconds hand, it was just a bit too long. But the white hand looks great with the white bezel in my opinion.
> 
> Edit: yes I just found the hand set on ali:
> View attachment 15879782


Thank you very much for the data.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Could you please provide a link to the crown? 
Are you happy with the way it fits the case and the crown tube?
Thanks!



JojX said:


> My Railbastard. Seiko snx123 case, acrylic domed crystal, dial and hands from raffles, nh35 inside. Crown from Ali.
> View attachment 15870627
> View attachment 15870628
> View attachment 15870629
> ...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Some SRP model... with WatchMODZ hands + Fuller 6 dial
Has a nicely sloped bezel (fixed).
Can't swap straps as easily, due to the lug design, but it's alright. Works well on the bracelet.


----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's Johnny said:


>


Nice, what size is the case? And where from?


----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)

carlowus said:


> Nice, what size is the case? And where from?


Thanks. Namokis: NMK912 field case.
38/46.5/9.9


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's Johnny said:


> Thanks. Namokis: NMK912 field case.
> 38/46.5/9.9


Thank you very much. I was afraid of that.

Anyone know of a field/pilot watch case that is at least 40-41mm?

Or a whole watch - I am looking for something without the diver bezel...


----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)

carlowus said:


> Thank you very much. I was afraid of that.
> 
> Anyone know of a field/pilot watch case that is at least 40-41mm?
> 
> Or a whole watch - I am looking for something without the diver bezel...


You could put a smooth/pilot style bezel on a dive watch case. get a case that fits skx007 bezels, and find a smooth one. Lots of companies sell them.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

That's really nice!



tea NATO said:


> Just back from my local watchmaker, restored back to life with a new movement. Seiko SKX007 bought second-hand from ebay and modded with parts donated by a kind soul on here years ago.
> 
> The dial is a Seiko 5 Sports one which I also bought on ebay, with the Seiko badge removed - you can see the mounting holes either side of the hour hand. I think the chapter ring is original, if memory serves.. The bezel came from an American website, the name escapes me right now.. and the hands were very generously donated by a kind soul who had them lying in his spares drawer.
> 
> ...


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

carlowus said:


> Turtle Navigator...
> 
> View attachment 15868606
> View attachment 15868607
> ...


I love it! You and I appear to have similar sensibilities


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's Johnny said:


> You could put a smooth/pilot style bezel on a dive watch case. get a case that fits skx007 bezels, and find a smooth one. Lots of companies sell them.


I know, I used that already. See below. What I am looking for is a case with crown at 3, hopefully not as chunky. But open to suggestions. I saw a case on the Namoki site, but by the time I get all the parts I am over $400...


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Neat little explorer mod based on a 7S26-0060 case with a NH35 movt and sapphire:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)

carlowus said:


> I know, I used that already. See below. What I am looking for is a case with crown at 3, hopefully not as chunky. But open to suggestions. I saw a case on the Namoki site, but by the time I get all the parts I am over $400...
> 
> View attachment 15881113
> View attachment 15881114
> ...


100% agree that the dive style cases get thick.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

My second No lume mod

AM Aquaterra case - chapter from a J. Springs - hands by Luciusateliers


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

I had the same problem, the Namoki case was too expensive for me after adding it all up. You can find 39mm field style cases on ebay such as 39mm CUSN8 solid Bronze sapphire glass Watch Case fit Japan NH35 NH36 Movement | eBay but if you need to fit a 28.5mm dial will need a chapter ring. Marcellolipi posted a little while back on this thread using SRP chapter rings for a couple of similar cases. I used the bronze version for a mod (with a larger dial) and was fine.

Not quite a field case but I have also just modded a Bliger NH35 explorer which can be had for around £60 for the whole watch, 39mm case and fits 28.5mm dial. Case comes polished so have given it a brushed finish.












carlowus said:


> I know, I used that already. See below. What I am looking for is a case with crown at 3, hopefully not as chunky. But open to suggestions. I saw a case on the Namoki site, but by the time I get all the parts I am over $400...
> 
> View attachment 15881113
> View attachment 15881114
> ...


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Wear my Bubbleback today


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Has anyone here had any dealings with Rob from Monster Watches in the Netherlands? Looking to have some work done but wanna check recommendations first.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

BTNMNKI said:


> Has anyone here had any dealings with Rob from Monster Watches in the Netherlands? Looking to have some work done but wanna check recommendations first.


my recommendation
Maybe not the fastest but never had problems


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

OEM SRPD21 dial and case
Namoki hands and chapter ring
DLW steel YM insert

The classic 'great white' dial and YM insert mod combo.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## VL123 (Jan 28, 2020)

Here's another with a namoki black mop dial. Really hard to get a good pic.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Blue insert arrived and build is now complete!


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

Pic from Nathan Goodrich at fourfortyfourpm of my SRPD55 he just finished that should arrive today, I can't wait










Brushed SRPD case - I did this part
CT USA, Brushed LX bezel with ceramic insert, Flat sapphire with clear AR, Chapter ring with red 5 min markers
Tri-color ploguer hands, Yobokies
Will be mounted on a Uncle Seiko curved end waffle strap


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

USPS just delivered, cannot be happier with how this one turned out. Really liking the bushed case and brushed bezel, gives a nice tool look


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Beautiful.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Deep blue with Seiko movement.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Swapped hand set mods..






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

"Celtic Cross" Seiko with Fuller 6 dial + plongeur, with SOXA seconds hand


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> "Celtic Cross" Seiko with Fuller 6 dial + plongeur, with SOXA seconds hand


Love the contrast on the plongeur hands, especially the orange minute !


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Does changing straps count as a mod? 



















I mean, not that the watch is not modded


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Does this qualify as a modification?


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Build a Seiko Mod they said ... it will be fun they said.. so the 7 o'clock indices fell off while building this and is no place to be found... See how these sons of *****es like wabi sabi now?

Close but no cigar.. my first custom Seiko mod... Also this is the official name of this watch from now one regardless if get a replacement dial or whatever this watch shall forever be known as "Close But No Cigar".


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I feel yer pain bro, I do!! ?
But hey-yull. It's still.....            
It's not even schadenfreude. It's just funny



atarione said:


> Build a Seiko Mod they said ... it will be fun they said.. so the 7 o'clock indices fell off while building this and is no place to be found... See how these sons of *****es like wabi sabi now?
> 
> Close but no cigar.. my first custom seiko mod... Also this is the offical name of this watch from now one regardless if get a replacement dial or whatever this watch shall forever be know as "Close But No Cigar".
> 
> ...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Long on going project, just installed a different crown...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

A re-do of an old SNZG39 model. In two different color leather NATO: "coffee" and "natural", I guess.
A simple Submariner, with Vintage hands - both from eBay


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I feel yer pain bro, I do!! ?
> But hey-yull. It's still.....
> It's not even schadenfreude. It's just funny


yeah fair enough... it is funny... annoying but funny.. The Seller is sending 3 new index to me... I will affix one (god willing) and move on with my life I am honestly pretty pleased with the results (other than the missing index obviously... oh well could be worse..


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Ticino with Seiko movement... Stealth project.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

atarione said:


> Build a Seiko Mod they said ... it will be fun they said.. so the 7 o'clock indices fell off while building this and is no place to be found... See how these sons of *****es like wabi sabi now?
> 
> Close but no cigar.. my first custom Seiko mod... Also this is the official name of this watch from now one regardless if get a replacement dial or whatever this watch shall forever be known as "Close But No Cigar".
> 
> ...


The indices is in the keyboard. I see it!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Can anyone tell me if the crown and stem on the mm200 42mm 187..etc is two piece or is it one like an skx?

Project no cigar has one more issue the stem isn't quite long enough and so I either need to be able to take it apart and cut a new stem or find a crown that will work.to replace it?? If anyone knows anything about this that would be great


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Now this one has the sumo hour/minute hands
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Love the profile shot with Namokies sloped, steel bezel insert and matched hi-dome, no bevel crystal.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

reintroducing : No Cigar MM200 SPB185 case , NH movement , Dial Maker Dial and MM300 style hands.... It seems I managed to locate the missing index (the 7 o'clock index fell off while building =\) anyways.. found it no place near where I thought it might have been.. was working on something else and it caught my eye and I recovered it.. kind of amazing it was 20' from where I lost it... must have been stuck on me and fell off? whatever...


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Change bezel and insert from DLW


----------



## chronologisch (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

I saw this dial very often used for mods - but this combination of parts is unique










I like it


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Invisible mod but I've just debranded the crown on this one.










Also, not really a mod but it's latest addition to finish off the project










Not planning anything else on this one other than maybe a case upgrade in a distant future.


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)

Actually I picked the wrong bezel by mistake but its grown on me.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

marcellolipi said:


> I saw this dial very often used for mods - but this combination of parts is unique
> 
> View attachment 15902194
> 
> ...


Wow that's really nice. What was it originally?


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

"Sir, do you have the time?"
"Yes, it's 6:95."



atarione said:


> Build a Seiko Mod they said ... it will be fun they said.. so the 7 o'clock indices fell off while building this and is no place to be found... See how these sons of *****es like wabi sabi now?
> 
> Close but no cigar.. my first custom Seiko mod... Also this is the official name of this watch from now one regardless if get a replacement dial or whatever this watch shall forever be known as "Close But No Cigar".
> 
> ...


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

BTNMNKI said:


> Wow that's really nice. What was it originally?


case: Dugena 900011 with Y676 movement - chapter from a Seiko SRP303 -crown: signed CT for Sea Urchin


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, this quarantine sure has given me a lot of time to re-do some old ones right. Some I did, before, with the haste of a boy on his prom night, and kinda rushed through some decisions. Well, it never was quite satisfying. So, a re-do.

Rosegold Bottle Cap SRPC68. Tricky one to match colors with. 
Seiko hands from another model, and a smoke grey Dial (no lume), and a swanky steel bracelet - all from ebay.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Well, this quarantine sure has given me a lot of time to re-do some old ones right. Some I did, before, with the haste of a boy on his prom night, and kinda rushed through some decisions. Well, it never was quite satisfying. So, a re-do.
> 
> Rosegold Bottle Cap SRPC68. Tricky one to match colors with.
> Seiko hands from another model, and a smoke grey Dial (no lume), and a swanky steel bracelet - all from ebay.
> ...


There is something very peaceful about that one. Maybe the lack of branding or other badges with the simplistic design. Very well done. 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Condor97 said:


> There is something very peaceful about that one. Maybe the lack of branding or other badges with the simplistic design. Very well done.


Thank you for your kind words. It came out "Scandinavian" accidentally, if ya knowaddamean.
I noticed it only after finishing that it had a certain Georg Jensen-esque minimalist vibe.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Recent mod&#8230; Bakelite bezel insert, see thru dial&#8230; in a SKX007/Sub conversion case&#8230;






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

SKX007/ Samurai conversion case mod update&#8230;























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

MrThompsonr said:


> Recent mod&#8230; Bakelite bezel insert, see thru dial&#8230; in a SKX007/Sub conversion case&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This insert is a work of art. Any chance for a link?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Well, this quarantine sure has given me a lot of time to re-do some old ones right. Some I did, before, with the haste of a boy on his prom night, and kinda rushed through some decisions. Well, it never was quite satisfying. So, a re-do.
> 
> Rosegold Bottle Cap SRPC68. Tricky one to match colors with.
> Seiko hands from another model, and a smoke grey Dial (no lume), and a swanky steel bracelet - all from ebay.
> ...


This is prolly the most original mod I've seen in days 
Which seiko model did you get the hands from? Can you provide a link to the dial seller? Just not sure about the gold bezel + insert but it's probably just my very personal allergy to anything gold


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JojX said:


> This is prolly the most original mod I've seen in days
> Which seiko model did you get the hands from?* Can you provide a link to the dial seller?* Just not sure about the gold bezel + insert but it's probably just my very personal allergy to anything gold


TY for the kind words.
The hands - don't remember what model, bcz I have so many parts taken from so many watches. It was some SRP model "pilot" style. There are many models that have these hands.

DIAL: Seiko SKX007 Parts | SII NH36 Movements | Watch-Modz


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

A couple of mods with 03T0 cases, my favourite non dive case with the crown guards and 20mm lug width and great to convert to NH35/36s with the crown size. Both with double dome sapphire crystals.

The blue alpinist with Yobokies dial and I think from memory Dagaz hands with added red tip. Was really impressed with the dial but difficult to capture the actual colour.


















and a field style cream dial one, re-housed dial and hour/minute hands


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

My newly completed "Pro" mod as I nicknamed it 
Completely gutted out my Skx
Installed..
New NH36 movement (Yobokies)
Yobokies AXOD dial
Yobokies AXOD hand set
Yobokies BOR bracelet
Crystaltimes brushed s/s chapter ring
Crystaltimes Sapphire Top Hat clear AR
Crystaltimes signed "S" crown
NamokiMODS MM300 style bezel
DLW watches black s/s YM insert


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

JojX said:


> This insert is a work of art. Any chance for a link?


Here ya go&#8230;https://instagram.com/odokadolo_industries?utm_medium=copy_link

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

MrThompsonr said:


> Here ya go&#8230;https://instagram.com/odokadolo_industries?utm_medium=copy_link
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

A small tweak


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

carlowus said:


> A small tweak
> 
> View attachment 15914776
> View attachment 15914777


Making a substantial difference, looks great 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

What's with people posting watch shots with the crown pulled out?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

BTNMNKI said:


> What's with people posting watch shots with the crown pulled out?


If you are referring to me I do it to stop the seconds hand so it does not keep ticking while I am trying to take a picture.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

carlowus said:


> If you are referring to me I do it to stop the seconds hand so it does not keep ticking while I am trying to take a picture.


You and a lot of other people in different Internet groups. Thanks for clarification.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Heithel said:


> View attachment 15915202
> 
> View attachment 15915204
> 
> View attachment 15915206


That's sharp. I'd wear that.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

junkCollector said:


> That's sharp. I'd wear that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Thanks so much man!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Technically a seiko. Heimdallr 62mas case, nh35, raffles dial and hands, chapter ring painted silver. Zero photo skills. Still trying to find the grail strap for it. For now using a shark mesh.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 15916996


What a beauty! Can you give the links to the parts plz? Bracelet, dial, insert, hands, chapter ring... Is it a seiko or a heimdallr, addies, steeldive or what have you?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

JojX said:


> What a beauty! Can you give the links to the parts plz? Bracelet, dial, insert, hands, chapter ring... Is it a seiko or a heimdallr, addies, steeldive or what have you?


It's just your standard issue SKX.......with a few mods.😊 Thanks for the kind words.

-TST Tuna conversion & lug holes [England]
-Murphy coin edge bezel [NY]
-LCBI lumed sapphire pepsi insert
-Strapcode Rollball bracelet
-Ajuicet dial [ebay]
-Yobokies chapter ring
-Handset, extra set I had laying around
dP


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> It's just your standard issue SKX.......with a few mods.😊 Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> -TST Tuna conversion & lug holes [England]
> -Murphy coin edge bezel [NY]
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Nh35 movement on this allowed me to source a yellow seconds hand























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Freudian (Mar 2, 2015)

SKX013:
double domed sapphire
dual time insert by Darak Chen (regrettably he's not taking on any new work).
Upgraded NH 35, coin edge bezel, "S" crown. 
by Northeast Watchworks.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)

Seiko SKX case, new crown, new bezel and insert, new dial and hands, NH36 movement, sapphire DD glass and sapphire caseback


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

>>









Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Sea view sitting on my sofa


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)

marcellolipi said:


> Sea view sitting on my sofa
> 
> View attachment 15920883


Very nice.

BTW, where did you get that strap with a notch.

Thanks.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

mvdventura said:


> Very nice.
> 
> BTW, where did you get that strap with a notch.
> 
> Thanks.


thanks for kind words.

Strap was handmade by Leonidas - check his shop on eBay - leoni-ru2015


----------



## gsm (Aug 9, 2006)

Srp turtle. Bezel, single domed crystal, chapter ring and marine master hands from crystal times. Uncle Seiko bracelet. L C B I sapphire bezel insert. Love this watch!


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)

marcellolipi said:


> thanks for kind words.
> 
> Strap was handmade by Leonidas - check his shop on eBay - leoni-ru2015


Thank you.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Waiting for conversion case SKX2P from CT
Parts list
Kintsugi Dial from KOMOWORKS
Coinedge Bezel, Arabic Ceramic Insert, Matte Black Chapter Ring from DLW


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

Excellent mod. I’d go with either blue or black strap through, as now there‘s kinda too much going on.


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

My Black Bronze Cerakote Patina dial from madmodworld.com


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Mod Squad...


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Build just completed; this is my first attempt at anything like this complex, and I'll rate it as a "mostly success";








Movement, dial, hands, chapter ring: direct from donor SRPD61
SKX to MM conversion Case, crown, sapphire crystal: seikomods.com
bezel, insert (with bezel paint removed with acetone): DIYWatch.club

pro: I think it looks great! To me it doesn't look like a "mod", it looks like it could easily have been designed this way. Looks surprisingly luxurious. Fits great - the original SKX/5KX case is too small for my taste - and is very comfortable.

cons: Noob mistake, I cut the crown stem a fraction too short, and can no longer hand wind - the date changes in the hand winding position, and time adjusts in the date change position. Automatic winding still works of course, so it can still be worn until I get around to replacing the stem. A replacement crown is _required_ for this case, if you were to consider one (that wasn't clear in the instructions).
The supplied crystal gasket doesn't fit the seikomods case, not even close. It fits just fine in the original 5KX case but not this one. For now, I have no crystal gasket, and the sapphire is a very tight fit even without it. No concerns about the crystal falling out, but I won't be submerging it.
Removing the crown (and thus, the movement) from the "unibloc" case probing through the little porthole in the caseback is hit and miss, and really requires three hands. Since the necessary porthole means it isn't actually a true unibloc case, honestly I think making the case with a flush-fitting conventional caseback (a la Tactico Anko) would be just fine and be easier to use.
Bezel is jammed somehow and won't actually rotate, and is one click away from '12 o clock' alignment. This one is an easy fix at least.
Chapter ring is misaligned, for those that are sensitive to that. I'll try and fix that later.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I thought I'd try out the new NAMOKI GREY no-date "Explorer" dial.
Looks awright to me. Proportions & color, I mean.   
SNKN model, Raffletime hands


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I thought I'd try out the new NAMOKI GREY no-date "Explorer" dial.
> Looks awright to me. Proportions & color, I mean.
> SNKN model, Raffletime hands
> 
> ...


That looks really classy. That hand set looks cohesive with the busy-ness around it and the lume is a good match.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Techme said:


> *That looks really classy.* That hand set looks cohesive with the busy-ness around it and the lume is a good match.


'Swaddaamseyyin' yo!
Thanks for seeing it as I do.   ....


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

carlowus said:


> View attachment 15935161
> View attachment 15935162
> View attachment 15935163
> View attachment 15935164
> ...


Ooof! I mean, that's real nice, but there's something fundamentally odd about buying the most (only?) expensive SRP, taking the pricey bit out and putting it inside the cheapest one 😄


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

BTNMNKI said:


> Ooof! I mean, that's real nice, but there's something fundamentally odd about buying the most (only?) expensive SRP, taking the pricey bit out and putting it inside the cheapest one ?


What is odd is assuming the wrong thing and then posting one's wrong assumptions and conclusions in a forum for everyone to read.

I bought the dial alone and installed in the SRPE case to make the one and only Seiko Brian May Sports project.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

carlowus said:


> What is odd is assuming the wrong thing and then posting one's wrong assumptions and conclusions in a forum for everyone to read.


Not really. Judging by the massive *****-fest going on in the SDC and 5KX threads currently, I'd say making assumptions and posting about it for the world to see is a significant part of what this forum is all about.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Jambo50 (May 28, 2020)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> View attachment 15938902
> 
> View attachment 15938903


Oh, wow! Parts list please?


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Jambo50 said:


> Oh, wow! Parts list please?


I used a Seiko srp641k1 dial, and nh36, then all namoki parts: hands, case, single dome crystal, crown, coin edge bezel, sloped ceramic bezel insert. I used 3 HS Walsh rectangle dial dots cut in half since this dial is a 4 o'clock style.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Another one I just finished. Took my broken skx025 and made a nice field watch. Original dial, hands, caseback, namoki skx013 case. Also upgraded to a nh36.

Before

















After!


----------



## EAT 2824 (Jan 18, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> I thought I'd try out the new NAMOKI GREY no-date "Explorer" dial.
> Looks awright to me. Proportions & color, I mean.
> SNKN model, Raffletime hands
> 
> ...


I like the bezel, don't recall seeing it anywhere, source?

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

SKX013 Mod Divers Watch Medium 38mm Ninja Black Cerakote


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

that's a really cool one!



Chronopolis said:


> Well, this quarantine sure has given me a lot of time to re-do some old ones right. Some I did, before, with the haste of a boy on his prom night, and kinda rushed through some decisions. Well, it never was quite satisfying. So, a re-do.
> 
> Rosegold Bottle Cap SRPC68. Tricky one to match colors with.
> Seiko hands from another model, and a smoke grey Dial (no lume), and a swanky steel bracelet - all from ebay.
> ...


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

New combo bezel insert for my SKX mod with NH35 movement.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

PennyTheDog said:


> New combo bezel insert
> View attachment 15940805


I've never seen that particular color for that insert before. 
I recognize the design --from OSC.
Is it from OSC?


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

It looks like I must have gotten it from seikomods.com. They give you the option of silver or black.



Chronopolis said:


> I've never seen that particular color for that insert before.
> I recognize the design --from OSC.
> Is it from OSC?


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I've never seen that particular color for that insert before.
> I recognize the design --from OSC.
> Is it from OSC?


Crystaltimes as well as Watch & Style, both have the black and silver versions.

OSC has more colour options.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Wow! Nice to see a SKX31 /SKX023 Modding Revival.

my part for today - the SKX031


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Like to consider myself a bif of a Seiko purist at this stage, but I got tired of the 7S26 loosing charge every night depite shaking and daily use.. I have spare 7S26 movements along with the ability to service them, but decided to try the NH36 conversion and am SO glad I did it! Been almost a week and I haven't had to wind it once! Higly recommend the swap!

That said.. I bought a second one to save it and keep original!


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

SKX2P conversion case is almost done.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

New mod! I just bought this Dagaz Typhoon in the watchuseek sales forum. It had a sapphire crystal and 300m WR, but came with a 7s26 movement. Maybe that's an older version of the Typhoon? It doesn't appear that the gray spacer would fit it the case.

Anyways, I swapped a black spacer onto a NH36 movement, and in the process the date stopped functioning. I managed to disassemble and reassemble the dial side and got the date working; my first ever successful fix of a watch malfunction! Then after all that work I swapped in a non date dial ?.

I used a sterile version of a classic Seiko dial, and kept the Dagaz hands.

Hope you like it!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

PennyTheDog said:


> New mod! I just bought this Dagaz Typhoon in the watchuseek sales forum. It had a sapphire crystal and 300m WR, but came with a 7s26 movement. Maybe that's an older version of the Typhoon? It doesn't appear that the gray spacer would fit it the case.
> 
> Anyways, I swapped a black spacer onto a NH36 movement, and in the process the date stopped functioning. I managed to disassemble and reassemble the dial side and got the date working; my first ever successful fix of a watch malfunction! Then after all that work I swapped in a non date dial ?.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting and great that you did it all yourself and resolved the problems on the way.

As far as I know the Typhoon has the crown right at 4 o'clock. The other 6105 homages normally have the crown below 4 o'clock. The SKX has the crown a little above 4 o'clock.

I don't know what dial or how you installed it, but it came out a little crooked. It seems that the dial is tilted counterclockwise a bit. The 4 marker should be lined up with the crown.

If you did that on purpose that's fine of course. But I thought to mention it.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

You're totally right&#8230; I didn't notice it right away, but it is crooked. I bought the dial on ebay, and it had three pairs of dial feet; this was the pair closest to straight. Well, for now I guess I'll keep it like this. Maybe eventually I'll cut these dial feet off and switch to dial dots? Overall I really like the dial.



carlowus said:


> Thank you for posting and great that you did it all yourself and resolved the problems on the way.
> 
> As far as I know the Typhoon has the crown right at 4 o'clock. The other 6105 homages normally have the crown below 4 o'clock. The SKX has the crown a little above 4 o'clock.
> 
> ...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

PennyTheDog said:


> You're totally right&#8230; I didn't notice it right away, but it is crooked. I bought the dial on ebay, and it had three pairs of dial feet; this was the pair closest to straight. Well, for now I guess I'll keep it like this. Maybe eventually I'll cut these dial feet off and switch to dial dots? Overall I really like the dial.


If you want to make it totally straight yes, you would have to clip the feet and tape it or use dial dots to attach it to the movement. If it does not bother you you should just keep it as is, I think dial feet are more stable then tape or dots.

Or you can move the whole dial/movement assembly to one of the 6105 homages from China, Sharkey, Steeldive, and similar, they have the crown right below the 4 o'clock position and it seems it might fit in that case. But you might have to use a thinner movement holder... not sure about that.

Incidentally I have a similar project where I want to use a SKX type dial on one of those 6105 cases, the dial would be crooked the other way, clockwise... I am kind of contemplating that... only because I don't feel like removing the feet...


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


carlowus said:


> If you want to make it totally straight yes, you would have to clip the feet and tape it or use dial dots to attach it to the movement. If it does not bother you you should just keep it as is, I think dial feet are more stable then tape or dots.
> 
> Or you can move the whole dial/movement assembly to one of the 6105 homages from China, Sharkey, Steeldive, and similar, they have the crown right below the 4 o'clock position and it seems it might fit in that case. But you might have to use a thinner movement holder... not sure about that.
> 
> Incidentally I have a similar project where I want to use a SKX type dial on one of those 6105 cases, the dial would be crooked the other way, clockwise... I am kind of contemplating that... only because I don't feel like removing the feet...


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

PennyTheDog said:


> You're totally right&#8230; I didn't notice it right away, but it is crooked. I bought the dial on ebay, and it had three pairs of dial feet; this was the pair closest to straight. Well, for now I guess I'll keep it like this. Maybe eventually I'll cut these dial feet off and switch to dial dots? Overall I really like the dial.


If you want to go with an OEM Seiko dial including date window - you can take this -








If It's on stock -










or the original S-Wave dial without cutting dial feet










The result of both


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)

Provisional photos....


----------



## MrMundy (Oct 10, 2014)

Broke the bezel insert in half while i was trying to change the chamfered edge crystal to a new double dome crystal.



Spoiler: ouch















same insert, new double dome sapphire and a new blacked out crown (was using a stainless steel crown previously)


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Not too much going on here, SKX into Namoki MM Case.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Jasper110 said:


> Not too much going on here...


Not new - but my favorite for this week


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

Finally finished this Invicta 8926OB to Marinemaster mod after soldering a dial feet (unsuccessful with the second feet). Next goal is to figure out how to the add patina to the indices and hands to match the bezel.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

marcellolipi said:


> If you want to go with an OEM Seiko dial including date window - you can take this -
> View attachment 15947267
> 
> If It's on stock -
> ...


Oh wow, that is nice. Always fun to see someone think outside the box. Well done!


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

BTNMNKI said:


> Oh wow, that is nice. Always fun to see someone think outside the box. Well done!


Thanks for kind words. To find the right match with an OEM case is more difficult but it's great if all parts fits together. For this 4h case it needs long time to find a OEM dial and after I found a dial without indices I needed the right chapter.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Easy mod with OSC case and Seikonda custom dial


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

My latest build, just using a few parts I had lying about. Have tried several bezel inserts and although blue is close I think the SKX009 insert works well.


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

SKX007 Divers watch yellow dial black prolof hands


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Oceanica with NH35 movement


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

SKX Stealth... coming in under the radar...


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

OK, I like this combo&#8230; maybe I'll finally stick with it for a while! This is a Dagaz Typhoon with a domed sapphire crystal, that I upgraded from its







7s to an NH36 movement. I gave it a sterile Seiko-style dial, and kind of milsub-y hands. I kept the Typhoon seconds hand because it's so cool! Thanks to Carlowus for explaining why the dial was crooked the first time.


----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)

My first post, my first Seiko and my first mod:





I've already bought the parts to build another


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

What I love about modding is, it is possible to do a re-do, and have a "new" watch.
I re-did this old humble SNZH. Now I have a "new" watch. Again. Woohoo!
And I don't mind the 7S movement inside. It's a good horsey.


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> What I love about modding is, it is possible to do a re-do, and have a "new" watch.
> I re-did this old humble SNZH. Now I have a "new" watch. Again. Woohoo!
> And I don't mind the 7S movement inside. It's a good horsey.
> ...


Love the dial. Nice one.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

bluloo said:


> Love the dial. Nice one.


Hey, look who's here. Haven't seen that ball player around here in a while. 
Hawaii ya?All good?


----------



## AlboWatch (Jul 26, 2012)

My first attempt at modding....


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

AlboWatch said:


> My first attempt at modding....


Like the green lume on the bezel, makes it pop !


----------



## AlboWatch (Jul 26, 2012)

RJMonterey said:


> Like the green lume on the bezel, makes it pop !


Yeah when I saw a lumed bezel insert option, I had to give it a try. Provides an interesting visual when combined with the blue lume on the dial.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

This one today&#8230;


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Pagani sub build update&#8230; with Bakelite bezel insert.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

That’s a lovely looking sotb! Mind sharing links for the parts?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> What I love about modding is, it is possible to do a re-do, and have a "new" watch.
> I re-did this old humble SNZH. Now I have a "new" watch. Again. Woohoo!
> And I don't mind the 7S movement inside. It's a good horsey.
> 
> ...


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Something got wrong. Post 17,091 and 17,092 should be one post


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JojX said:


> That's a lovely looking sotb! Mind sharing links for the parts?


Oops, I forgot.
DAGAZ insert, eBay dial and hands


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JojX said:


> That's a lovely looking sotb! Mind sharing links for the parts?


What is *sotb*?


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Owned a SBDC53 before which I didn't like because of the size. Didn't really like either the newer models nor the price, but liked the new model with the silver dial and blue insert. So, I wanted to create my own and took a SNXS73 dial with 62Mas hands, NH36 and popped it into a classic case with a top hat crystal. Completed the look with a tropical strap.

Am satisfied with the result.


















IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> What is *sotb*?


I kud tel yoo but den I'd hev too kill yoo. 
(an offspring of a lady of the rather questionable provenance) 

BTW when yousay dial and hands are off the bay, do you mean raffles?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JojX said:


> BTW when yousay dial and hands are off the bay, do you mean *raffles*?


yes


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm trying to plan out a mod job I want done. Looking at these for my SRPE.









H0796 62mas Style Hand Set - Polished Silver


Seiko Modification parts. Quality Luminous Hands for Seiko 7S, 4R, 6R movement. Luminous hand set, polished finish. Perfect for your marinemaster mod.




watchandstyle.net





https://www.namokimods.com/collections/hands/products/watch-hands-62mas-polished-finish
From what I've read C3 lume is not the same as whatever Seiko is using (Lumibrite?). Anyone know how big a difference we're talking about here? Will there be a very noticeable mismatch?


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Copy paste post (sorry):
Looking for some mod parts for my turtle:
- sapphire crystal (flat or single dome - clear AR), coin edge bezel, lollipop seconds hand and coke bezel insert.

Please recommend where to get them or feel free to contact me if you have some fs. CONUS shipping or EU shipping only.
Tnx

Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Morency79 (Jan 20, 2021)

I swapped mil spec minute and hour hands and a MM seconds hand on my recraft. I like it!


----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)

Changed the strap on my custom:


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Upgraded this one recently with a NH35 movement.

SNZG13
Domed sapphire
Dagaz big numbers dial
Seiko original hands
Seiko bracelet


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi guys,

Got a question. Will a 4R35 movement fit in this case? It is the MM300 case by Namoki. I know i need SKX parts, like the chapter ring and bezel/insert, for this case.

But before i order, i want to know if anyone has experience with it?










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

AlexxvD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got a question. Will a 4R35 movement fit in this case? It is the MM300 case by Namoki. I know i need SKX parts, like the chapter ring and bezel/insert, for this case.
> 
> ...


No experience but Namokimods is SKX based so should be compatible with 7s26/36, NH35/4r35, NH36/4r36, NE15/6r35.


----------



## idnam (Dec 19, 2015)

AlexxvD said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Got a question. Will a 4R35 movement fit in this case? It is the MM300 case by Namoki. I know i need SKX parts, like the chapter ring and bezel/insert, for this case.
> 
> ...


built my marinemaster using this , mine has a ne15 movement in it, case is great quality but fitting a braclet to it is not easy! I wound up using crafter blue rubber strap with a marinemaster buckle. go back through the pages I posted pics of it


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

OK, I've been searching for parts to do a Seiko Prospex SPB083J1 "deep blue hole" watch mod.








Case, bezel, chapter ring, and hands - no problem. But: aftermarket MM200 "baby marinemaster" blue dials come close but the not the same type of blue effect. Also, it seems to me that this exact bezel insert (muted numbers' colour and numbers font style is slightly different) is not available either. Am I correct on these 2 current unavailabilities? These 2 very minor design differences really set this watch apart from Seiko's many other blue-dialed dive watches, IMO.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

redSLED said:


> OK, I've been searching for parts to do a Seiko Prospex SPB083J1 "deep blue hole" watch mod.


If you want this watch - you should buy it. For 800 bugs you can get one.
If you can find the dial - 150 would be a special offer from a supplier with a heart for modders - so the costs for all parts are close to the original. Good luck 😉









My Gate to the Blue Hole


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

marcellolipi said:


> If you want this watch - you should buy it. For 800 bugs you can get one.
> If you can find the dial - 150 would be a special offer from a supplier with a heart for modders - so the costs for all parts are close to the original. Good luck 😉
> 
> View attachment 15965746
> ...


Thanks. I had a feeling this would be the inevitable answer. Will decide soon - to begin saving up to buy the Deep Blue Hole real deal.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

redSLED said:


> OK, I've been searching for parts to do a Seiko Prospex SPB083J1 "deep blue hole" watch mod.
> View attachment 15965730
> 
> Case, bezel, chapter ring, and hands - no problem. But: aftermarket MM200 "baby marinemaster" blue dials come close but the not the same type of blue effect. Also, it seems to me that this exact bezel insert (muted numbers' colour and numbers font style is slightly different) is not available either. Am I correct on these 2 current unavailabilities? These 2 very minor design differences really set this watch apart from Seiko's many other blue-dialed dive watches, IMO.


Yobokies have the blue and black bezels in ceramic. No metal though.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Techme said:


> Yobokies have the blue and black bezels in ceramic. No metal though.


Yes these look very similar but I think these only fit the MAS bezels:





SBDC051/053 - Black or Blue Lumed 62 Mas // Product Details // yobokies (poweredBy isCMS)







theyobokies.com




And these look similar too, but not the same:





SKX007 - Black SeaMstr // Product Details // yobokies (poweredBy isCMS)







theyobokies.com




Thanks.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Pilot/ diver.
dP


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

This one for beach duty, this week:


----------



## bigshoe83 (Aug 21, 2018)

kwcross said:


> This one for beach duty, this week:
> 
> View attachment 15968439


I like that dial, any links you can share for it? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

bigshoe83 said:


> I like that dial, any links you can share for it? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Watch Dial: Divemaster Stealth | namokiMODS


This iteration of our Divemaster dial takes the simple design and timeless styling of the classic Sub style dial, and ups the stealth factor to 11. Our Divemaster Stealth dial will complement any watch mod project that you're working on, especially if you're going for that ninja black-ed out...




www.namokimods.com





Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## bigshoe83 (Aug 21, 2018)

captainmorbid said:


> Watch Dial: Divemaster Stealth | namokiMODS
> 
> 
> This iteration of our Divemaster dial takes the simple design and timeless styling of the classic Sub style dial, and ups the stealth factor to 11. Our Divemaster Stealth dial will complement any watch mod project that you're working on, especially if you're going for that ninja black-ed out...
> ...


Thanks


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Render of my upcoming mod project. 149 in a 213. This is the way the 149 should've been made originally I think.


----------



## Nixapaneraiguy (Jun 5, 2021)

Question: I have a homage Tuna coming in tomorrow and was curious if the movement and dial from a Dark Manta Ray Turtle would fit in it?
I'd very much like to have the entire guts of the Turtle installed in the Tuna...


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Nixapaneraiguy said:


> Question: I have a homage Tuna coming in tomorrow and was curious if the movement and dial from a Dark Manta Ray Turtle would fit in it?
> I'd very much like to have the entire guts of the Turtle installed in the Tuna...


this Heimdarrl Tuna has a 30.5mm dial with a fixed chapter - similar to some Sarb dials. Wasn't easy to mod it with a 28.5mm OEM Seiko dial and had to use a new chapter.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Namoki's field case, DLW dial and handset, NH35.


----------



## Nixapaneraiguy (Jun 5, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> this Heimdarrl Tuna has a 30.5mm dial with a fixed chapter - similar to some Sarb dials. Wasn't easy to mod it with a 28.5mm OEM Seiko dial and had to use a new chapter.
> 
> View attachment 15972856











I'm very disappointed in what I received. I ordered an Addiesdive through Amazon and received this watch. Completely different watch. 
Also disappointed that I can't simply swap the dial and movement from my Manta Ray. I think that's would be awesome with that dial in it...


----------



## Nixapaneraiguy (Jun 5, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> this Heimdarrl Tuna has a 30.5mm dial with a fixed chapter - similar to some Sarb dials. Wasn't easy to mod it with a 28.5mm OEM Seiko dial and had to use a new chapter.
> 
> View attachment 15972856











So I opened the two watches... The movement and dials are identical in size. I test fitted them in each other's cases. The chapter rings are also interchangeable... BUT the stems are in different positions. So I would need to have the dial on the Manta removed, feet cut off and use dial dots to attach it??? Correct??? Is this a possible way to fix the stem/crown location difference?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Nixapaneraiguy said:


> View attachment 15973249
> 
> So I opened the two watches... The movement and dials are identical in size. I test fitted them in each other's cases. The chapter rings are also interchangeable... BUT the stems are in different positions. So I would need to have the dial on the Manta removed, feet cut off and use dial dots to attach it??? Correct??? Is this a possible way to fix the stem/crown location difference?


Yup. Dial feet will only fit in one position. Any other position and you need to cut the feet off and use dial dots.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Nixapaneraiguy said:


> View attachment 15973249
> 
> So I opened the two watches... The movement and dials are identical in size. I test fitted them in each other's cases. The chapter rings are also interchangeable... BUT the stems are in different positions. So I would need to have the dial on the Manta removed, feet cut off and use dial dots to attach it??? Correct??? Is this a possible way to fix the stem/crown location difference?


You will still have issues with the date wheel alignment as well after aligning the dial with "dial dots"


----------



## Nixapaneraiguy (Jun 5, 2021)

VincentG said:


> You will still have issues with the date wheel alignment as well after aligning the dial with "dial dots"


Thank you... I guess this project is cancelled...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

VincentG said:


> You will still have issues with the date wheel alignment as well after aligning the dial with "dial dots"


Not totally correct. The current movement in the Tuna already has the date in the proper position as it has the window right at 3 for the current dial. What he will need to do is to install a new day (inner) wheel and adjust it so it aligns at 3 with the date (outer) wheel.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SKX007 (or 009)...
OSC black coin bezel, Dagaz insert, Namoki dial + hands.

While wearing a mankini at the beach...


----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)

work in progress:


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

New hands









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nixapaneraiguy (Jun 5, 2021)

carlowus said:


> Not totally correct. The current movement in the Tuna already has the date in the proper position as it has the window right at 3 for the current dial. What he will need to do is to install a new day (inner) wheel and adjust it so it aligns at 3 with the date (outer) wheel.











Decided to sacrifice the Samurai instead of the Turtle... The Seiko chapter ring would not fit the case, so I modified the one in the Heimdaller case to fit the Samurai dial.
Was a fairly straightforward swap otherwise. Using the Seiko 4R35 movement, the Samurai dial and hands and caseback. Everything else is the Heimdaller case, Saphire Crystal, bezel/insert, chapter ring, crown...
Threw it on a Seiko rubber strap.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

I have a Heimdallr tuna also, with mod tentatively planned. So, was your Samurai? chapter ring too tall or shallow to fit in the Heidallr case under the crystal? Would an SKX ring fit?


----------



## Nixapaneraiguy (Jun 5, 2021)

redSLED said:


> I have a Heimdallr tuna also, with mod tentatively planned. So, was your Samurai? chapter ring too tall or shallow to fit in the Heidallr case under the crystal? Would an SKX ring fit?


It was a either too tall or shallow, it was too wide... It sat over the very edge of the hour markers and had to be made "bigger"... I will post a more detailed picture.


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

Seiko Mod














Divers watch GMT


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Deep Blue project with Seiko NH35 movement and PloProf hands.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Wear my Zimbe mod today - the mood is not the best with the ****ty weather - but watching the nice red dial helps


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

149 dial arrived a few days ago, 213 just came in today. Really excited about doing this one, these two were just made for each other.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Just curious, anyone here swapped in a SKX007 dial and chapter ring in the latest Heimdallr 62 MAS homage case (lists 29.5mm dial) with no issues?


https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/store/62-MAS-SHARK-Homage-Dive-Watch-Stainless-Steel-p238524069


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

redSLED said:


> Just curious, anyone here swapped in a SKX007 dial and chapter ring in the latest Heimdallr 62 MAS homage case (lists 29.5mm dial) with no issues?
> 
> 
> https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/store/62-MAS-SHARK-Homage-Dive-Watch-Stainless-Steel-p238524069


28.5mm dial for the SKX007/009 so doubt it would work. That link to the 62MAS case may not be designed for a chapter ring.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh geez....
Just when I thought I was done, they suck you right back in.

NAMOKI SKX007 conversion cases in "6105 Willard" style.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

redSLED said:


> Just curious, anyone here swapped in a SKX007 dial and chapter ring in the latest Heimdallr 62 MAS homage case (lists 29.5mm dial) with no issues?
> 
> 
> https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/store/62-MAS-SHARK-Homage-Dive-Watch-Stainless-Steel-p238524069


I did not install an SKX dial but I installed other Seiko Dials and aftermarket dials on the earlier 62MAS from Sharkey/Heimdallr the opening is definitely 28mm or so.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Oh geez....
> Just when I thought I was done, they suck you right back in.
> 
> NAMOKI SKX007 conversion cases in "6105 Willard" style.
> ...


Urgh!

I just saw that in my email&#8230;

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

Chronopolis said:


> Oh geez....
> Just when I thought I was done, they suck you right back in.
> 
> NAMOKI SKX007 conversion cases in "6105 Willard" style.
> ...


My brain's been working overtime with build combinations for this one.

Sent from mmmmike's iPhone


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cbrmike said:


> My brain's been working overtime with build combinations for this one.


I know what U mean.
Me too. 
But I'm gonna fight it. I mean, G zuss, enuf is enuf. 
Ahsweddagah! there's gotta be a "morning after" at some point.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Case: Steeldive 6105 / Hands: SNZH + / Dial: Dagaz


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Hey, look who's here. Haven't seen that ball player around here in a while.
> Hawaii ya?All good?


Hey! Yeah, it's been a while. Mostly plugging away at, well, life. Collecting lots of components for my imaginary builds. Maybe I'll get around to actually completing a few.  Be well.


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

carlowus said:


> Deep Blue project with Seiko NH35 movement and PloProf hands.
> 
> View attachment 15981930
> View attachment 15981931
> ...


Awesome. I have a white face version and will be changing the hands too. The length on your hands look good. I was worried normal Seiko hands would look too short.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Oh geez....
> Just when I thought I was done, they suck you right back in.
> 
> NAMOKI SKX007 conversion cases in "6105 Willard" style.
> ...


Ya know...

OK, this is in line with stuff being produced in China right now, like Steeldive, etc. And that's probably whey we're seeing these cases.

But... I mean, Timefactors is doing a 40mm version, and even Seiko with their more current, general releases (SPB151/153), stepped down the size to 42.something mm. And I like a smaller watch.

To me, this is kinda too large, too late. Missing the mark. Why do this, instead of mimic the current Seiko size for these, and hope to hop on that bandwagon...?

All rhetorical. I found that I like my v1 bronze San Martin well enough. The V2 ended up too long, and the steel versions just don't do it for me. So over this case shape for the moment.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mconlonx said:


> Ya know...
> 
> OK, this is in line with stuff being produced in China right now, like Steeldive, etc. And that's probably whey we're seeing these cases.
> *So over this case shape for the moment.*


I know what U mean.
Once, I was pining away to own one of these 6105 cases, when they were NOT available.
Now that they are practically, dime a dozen, it's kinds "ya ya whatevs."
Fickle is the heart.

Reminds me of a joke about a mother whose son is swept out to sea by a big wave.
_"Oh Gawd, bring him back, and I swear I will attend synagogue every week without fail."_
The next wave brings him back intact.
She looks him over, and says:
_"Awright, so where's his hat?" _


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Ac10bad (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## tennesseean_87 (May 31, 2011)

marcellolipi said:


> Wow! Nice to see a SKX31 /SKX023 Modding Revival.
> 
> my part for today - the SKX031
> 
> View attachment 15942219


I wish the 023 was getting all the mod parts the 013 is from all the suppliers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

An humble mod I love...


----------



## Dead Reckoning (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

I first modded this watch about a year ago. I wasn't able to get the bezel until recently. A sharp old knife did the trick. I swapped the coined edged bezel for this cool crown looking bezel from CT. I also replaced the old black chapter ring with the orange Dagaz chapter ring that came with the dial. The new chapter ring was about 1mm too big. With a little bit of careful grinding I finally got it to fit.


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

This gets compliments, but I want to change out the hands, maybe a red minute/hour hand


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Yes - it's a mod - and one of my favorites










nice weekend


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

After having completed two other projects with this red dial (Brian May Seiko Special Edition) I liked it so much I put together another one to keep. I was never interested in red dialed watches before and in fact never had any for years. But recently I came in possession of a couple and decided I was missing out.

The base watch is a Seiko SRP Save the Ocean Turtle which has been modified in several ways. First of all the crystal is domed and is a sapphire. The bezel is aftermarket coin edge and so is the insert, steel etched. The chapter ring is also different, steel instead of the plastic one on the original model. I did not do these modifications but I did install the OEM Seiko Red Brian May dial and the Sea Urchin hands.

The result is below. I like it a lot and decided to make this a keeper.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

John's legendary TST SKX Tuna supplied by SeikoMods.com
300 pc batch - maybe they offer it for a nice price










The Master himself


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

marcellolipi said:


> John's legendary TST SKX Tuna supplied by SeikoMods.com
> 300 pc batch - maybe they offer it for a nice price
> 
> View attachment 16004213
> ...


Love my TST conversions.


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

Recently completed build...


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

This one is actually a mod. I bought this one cheap with damaged crown tube threads so I re-cased it in a Namoki turtle replacement case. I added new crown+stem, CT display caseback and DD sapphire with blue AR.










Sent from mmmmike's iPhone


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Just completed....


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

This watch inspirated me to make a diver mod with integrated bracelet.










got a 7s36-01f0 and changed some parts including the bezel. Korund blasted and brushed


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Zeno navy retro diver modded with seiko sumo hour/minute hands ridding itself of the wimpy, barely visible oem hands
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

has Seiko ever done a model with the candybar date magnifyer over *black* day/date wheels? or is it always white wheels?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> has Seiko ever done a model with the candybar date magnifyer over *black* day/date wheels? or is it always white wheels?


Don't think out of the factory and I can't see it looking any good.

Would prefer a proper day/date window trim instead like on their older watches.


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> has Seiko ever done a model with the candybar date magnifyer over *black* day/date wheels? or is it always white wheels?





Saswatch said:


> Don't think out of the factory and I can't see it looking any good.
> 
> Would prefer a proper day/date window trim instead like on their older watches.


hows this for freaky??










this has been posted for about a week in the new/upcoming models thread. just saw it today, lol.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

my idea is simple laziness however, i want to do black kanji in my SRPE03 (though white kanji would be simpler, i don't want it to look like i'm trying to 'fake' the Japanese version, so i want black wheels), but i also don't want to have the crystals swapped, lol. 

but i also might end up changing one of my other turtles to white kanji. so if the black looks really weird with the cyclops, i could have that crystal switched on to whichever turtle ends up with the white kanji. any of the number of combos i could do should look fine.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SRPE53
Dial maker SK-07 dial
NH35 w/ lume day wheel
On Watchgecko H-Link bracelet


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## djuschas (Sep 19, 2019)

Case und Chapter Ring Namoki
OEM Hands und Manta Ray Dial
Bezel OEM Samurai ,Ceramic Insert - Samurai Yacht Master Black
Sapfir Ali


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## djuschas (Sep 19, 2019)

@*Dan Pierce *
where can you buy such a case?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

djuschas said:


> @*Dan Pierce *
> where can you buy such a case?


I'm no Dan Pierce, but I got this in the mail. 
See bottom of page - for details on SKX conversion kit, coming August.









Deep Dive: A Look at the Seiko Tuna 6159 and its Popular Variants


The Seiko Tuna diver’s series is the most popular watches that carry a nickname in the Seiko line. The very first diver’s watch produced by Seiko was the 62MAS in 1965. Their next diver came out 2 years later in 1967, with the follow-up releasing in 1968. These first three Seiko divers were...




www.namokimods.com


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I'm no Dan Pierce, but I got this in the mail.
> See bottom of page - for details on SKX conversion kit, coming August.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMIT!

I kinda want a tuna&#8230;

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Nixapaneraiguy (Jun 5, 2021)

Tried my hand at heat blueing... The screws came out blue, the rest of the shroud came out a combination of orange, blue and purple... It's almost color changing depending on the angle you look at it.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

The greatest joy of modding lies in the anticipation


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Nixapaneraiguy (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

didn't use the cyclops for the black/day date, but did have my alternative idea done:


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

djuschas said:


> @*Dan Pierce *
> where can you buy such a case?


Sorry I missed your question. It's an SKX case that's been thru a TST tuna conversion. John might sell cases as well, give him a shout.








The Watch Site


A forum community dedicated to Watch owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about brands, troubleshooting, repairs, reviews, accessories, classifieds, and more!




www.thewatchsite.com


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

A bright place II


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

Added orange seconds hand and strap to this one.

Sent from mmmmike's iPhone


----------



## slugworth (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Blackeye30 (Nov 28, 2012)

Just finished this up! First full mod (aside from an oem bezel swap). Anybody have tips for pressing a double dome crystal in evenly?


















~Cheers


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

Decided to change up my previously modded SRPD55 with a new Miltat Super Engineer bracelet. At nearly 5mm thick, it's definitely chunky and industrial/tool looking.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

SIKO MOD SKX007 7S26 BLUE SKXA35 STYLE DIAL BLACK CERAKOTE DIVERS WATCH


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Mod data point: Namokimods SKX Slim Caseback fits SRPE5x "DressKX" models just fine. There was some confusion, some saying it would not work, but lo! It does.

Reduces thickness a full mm. On the SRPE models with stock flat crystal, from 11.9 to 10.9mm.

Per Namokimods, caseback is rated to 5atm; OEM spec on these models is 10atm.

Trade off I'm happy to make...


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

1.MM300 toSKX conversion wtch case......watch&style
2.LX bezel, SMP ceramic insert, matt black with orange marker chapter ring, DD sapphire.....DLW
3.seiko SRPB99K dial
4.MM1000 style hands set........watch&style


----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)

I'm not entirely sure if this qualifies as a mod as the only genuinely Seiko part is the movement and it was made from parts rather than being a watch that had some parts changed out. Anyway, my second build and completed a couple of days ago:


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## djuschas (Sep 19, 2019)

YNWaN said:


> I'm not entirely sure if this qualifies as a mod as the only genuinely Seiko part is the movement and it was made from parts rather than being a watch that had some parts changed out. Anyway, my second build and completed a couple of days ago:



Dial from?


----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)

Alibaba would you believe (the only part that is).

Edit: actually, it’s not the only bit from AE because the bezel insert also came from there - but from a different vendor.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Finalized:
SRPE53
NH35 movement with lume date wheel
Dial Maker SK-07 cutaway dial
Dagaz Dagger hands
Namokimods SKX Slim caseback
Uncle Seiko SRPE Jubilee bracelet


----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)

Oh yes, I’m contemplating the same dial but in dark grey - decisions, decisions .


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Alba Manta Ray - bezel and crown mod
Alba is a JDM label by Seiko - Pulsar is the trademark for the European market - the original bezel is more than ugly


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

bevore










now










yes - the Alba Manta Ray is really rare - so I think - it's the most extreme Alba Manta Ray mod that exists


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

I put on this NATO strap to match the bezel insert.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

1st mod ever.....replaced the chapter ring on my SRPD95. Easy project thanks to the crystal press I got from Amazon.

Before:









After:


















Got some dials and hands on their way to turn this is into the usual MilSub homage- I can see how this is addicting!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest mod completed this weekend.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

My Dessert Rose










looks like a Boldr Venture - but isn't


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

This was a Beltany G10 AliX watch in stock form. Bought it to mod, but the original project fell through, pressed the stock watch into beater service.

There was a new run of BSH project watches, Sub-style (duh) with applied index dial. Scavenged the bracelet for a different watch, changed the hands from mercedes to MilSub, and dropped it right into the Beltany case. Was looking for a BB36 mod, but didn't have silver outline Snowflake hands in-house, so...





































Definitely a fan of the style - diver dial and hands in a smaller, no-bezel case...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Final Tweak to my Brian May project, SKX conversion case without Crown Guards, Domed Sapphire, Brian May Limited Edition dial, Sea Urchin hour and minute hands, Chrome Seconds hand, Oyster bracelet, Special Edition case back.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Could be my Grail watch


----------



## Snoopy1.0 (Jan 16, 2014)

YNWaN said:


> I'm not entirely sure if this qualifies as a mod as the only genuinely Seiko part is the movement and it was made from parts rather than being a watch that had some parts changed out. Anyway, my second build and completed a couple of days ago:
> 
> View attachment 16025413
> View attachment 16025415
> ...


I think it counts, turned out great, and would like you to share where you sourced your components from ...


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Never did change anything on a watch. Today was the first time, went really great actually!

Yobokies SOXA bezel on my blue mini turtle










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## nemorino (Jan 28, 2016)

AlexxvD said:


> Never did change anything on a watch. Today was the first time, went really great actually!
> 
> Yobokies SOXA bezel on my blue mini turtle


Wow, this looks great, very well done! A simple change can overhaul the whole look of the watch.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

nemorino said:


> Wow, this looks great, very well done! A simple change can overhaul the whole look of the watch.


It really does! Looks good, i'm very happy with the outcome.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Anybody knows how to fix a loose bezel? The action of the yobokies one, isn’t as tight as the seiko one.

Tips are very welcome!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

AlexxvD said:


> Anybody knows how to fix a loose bezel? The action of the yobokies one, isn't as tight as the seiko one.
> 
> Tips are very welcome!
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Did you use the original Seiko bezel gasket or one from Yobokies? I have noticed that the original Seiko gasket on the SKX model is thicker then the ones from aftermarket companies. Maybe you can swap them and see if that helps.


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

carlowus said:


> Did you use the original Seiko bezel gasket or one from Yobokies? I have noticed that the original Seiko gasket on the SKX model is thicker then the ones from aftermarket companies. Maybe you can swap them and see if that helps.


Yobokies did not add one. I used the one that was in the stock seiko bezel.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

AlexxvD said:


> Yobokies did not add one. I used the one that was in the stock seiko bezel.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


I see. The only other thing I can think of is to bend the tabs of the spring a bit more maybe, but I never done that and I am not sure that it is a standard practice.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

carlowus said:


> I see. The only other thing I can think of is to *bend the tabs of the spring *a bit more maybe, but I never done that and I am not sure that it is a standard practice.


This actually does nothing, as the bezel sitting on it flattens it anyway.

If worse comes to worst, one must resort to using "dental floss" -- i.e., thing string.

But much better than dental floss is a strand of NYLON taken from a PARACORD.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> This actually does nothing, as the bezel sitting on it flattens it anyway.
> 
> If worse comes to worst, one must resort to using "dental floss" -- i.e., thing string.
> 
> But much better than dental floss is a strand of NYLON taken from a PARACORD.


Good to know that the messing around with the spring is not a "standard practice". 

I only did a few bezel swaps and never quite cared for it... more of a PITA then anything else...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

carlowus said:


> Good to know that the* messing around with the spring i*s not a "standard practice".


If the spring were made stiffer / thicker, maybe it could offer more resistance. 
But as-is, it's just there to make that clicking sound when you turn the bezel..


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks guys. Maybe just learn to live with it.

Send yobokies an e-mail, maybe they know how to solve the solution.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

Did did a little Soxa mod to my Turle homage.


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> Never did change anything on a watch. Today was the first time, went really great actually!
> 
> Yobokies SOXA bezel on my blue mini turtle
> 
> ...


Would you mind posting some side angle pictures? I'm thinking I like this bezel.


----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

Work in progress.....Crystal Times chapter ring, Amazon dial. I have "correct" Milsub hands and dial on the way from Raffles.The second had was a PITA to reinstall! I also have a ceramic sub bezel intsert sitting on my desk, but I kinda like the silver/ steel look.


----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

carlowus said:


> Final Tweak to my Brian May project, SKX conversion case without Crown Guards, Domed Sapphire, Brian May Limited Edition dial, Sea Urchin hour and minute hands, Chrome Seconds hand, Oyster bracelet, Special Edition case back.
> 
> View attachment 16036885
> View attachment 16036886
> ...


As a guitarist AND watch guy I wholeheartedly approve of this!


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Blue Monster mod - nice weekend


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

bajamike said:


> Did did a little Soka mod to my Turtle homage.


My favorite handset, have them on two watches. Super easy for quick glance time.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

RJMonterey said:


> My favorite handset, have them on two watches. Super easy for quick glance time.


Thanks. I don't really care for the Doxa hands too much. I wanted something different and these seems to work perfect with this dial. I love how they seem to float since the center of the hands blend in with the black of the dial.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

MacTruck said:


>


I like those hands but I wish they were a little longer, I would like it if the minute hand was a couple of mm longer.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

SARZ mod
Dial Maker dial
WR watches skeleton hands(damn easy to bend!)
SNZG double dome sapphire
Colareb strap
IKEA bath mat

Tempted to bead blast..
Still using too many filters due to shattered lens on my stupid phone&#8230;

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

captainmorbid said:


> SARZ mod
> Dial Maker dial
> WR watches skeleton hands(damn easy to bend!)
> SNZG double dome sapphire
> ...


Wow!!! That's a great combi! (Including the matt)










finished 4 projects in one week. It's to much - I need more spare time


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

marcellolipi said:


> Wow!!! That's a great combi! (Including the matt)
> 
> View attachment 16045965
> 
> ...


Thanks! I've a sneaking suspicion that Mr. Dial Maker used this case when he was designing this dial. I struggled to find any combo that was better than Seiko's original dial but, as soon as I saw this dial it was a bingo moment. I just wish I didn't mangle the original Seiko seconds hand trying to fit it on another abandoned build&#8230;

Also, it was one of Chronopolis's builds that put me on the SARZ case. Which are getting tough to find, this one was a basket case with a disturbing amount of the previous owner embedded in it&#8230; gross.. and arrived with a broken stem.. cracked crystal, and a wildly erratic movement. It's now one of my top ten favourites, just because of the rescue element.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> Wow!!! That's a great combi! (Including the matt)
> 
> View attachment 16045965
> 
> ...


What is the third watch that was the donor for the mod? Love the case.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Modded with a yellow seconds hand























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

JojX said:


> What is the third watch that was the donor for the mod? Love the case.


J Springs BEB521
38mm / 20mm lugs


----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)

Snoopy1.0 said:


> I think it counts, turned out great, and would like you to share where you sourced your components from ...


Thank you and sorry for the slow response, I'm afraid I've only just seen your post. In terms of Seiko watch builds it wasn't that cheap but in the wider context of watches's as a whole it was a pittance .

Bronze watch build:

Case, bezel, crown, SS back and front and back gaskets = (Watch & Style) comes as a kit of bits and the bezel is pre-fitted. It's all CuSn8 and very nice quality - screw down crown etc. I aged it and then gently polished the edges as if they had been worn shiny again.

Crystal (top hat sapphire with blue AR) - (Namoki)

Movement Seiko NH38 (regulated) = (Lucius Atalier)

Dial = (AliExpress)

Chapter Ring = (Watch & Style)

Hour and minute hands = (Namoki)

Seconds hand = (Namoki)

Bezel insert = (AliExpress) I customised this by painting the markings blue and also creating the lume pip. I also aged it.

Laser etching of back = I designed it and a local company laser marked it

Custom watch strap and bronze buckle = (Etsy) by OurTreasuredChest

this chap was great to deal with, particularly as I wanted custom everything - extra long, non standard shape and width, all custom colouring, bronze buckle, custom stitching. It's tapered both in width but also thickness. Even the blue leather paint used on the edges was a custom blend!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

marcellolipi said:


> J Springs BEB521
> 38mm / 20mm lugs


I thought it was a Boulder Venture field watch...


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

carlowus said:


> I thought it was a Boulder Venture field watch...


Ditto.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

carlowus said:


> I thought it was a Boulder Venture field watch...


no - that would be to simple ;-)
The case was Korund blasted and brushed to get the Titanium finish. The crown was from a Seiko 5. The hands from eBay and self made lumed. A lot of work but cheaper than a Boldr










Before it was blasted by German watch parts








Home - German Watchparts


TOP Produkte Uhrenzubehör Ihre individuelle Uhr MEHR ERFAHREN Pulverbeschichtung UNSER SERVICE MEHR ERFAHREN Schnellversand



german-watchparts.com


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

captainmorbid said:


> Ditto.


The Boldr Venture has the crown position at 4h - so no day/date window dial is possible


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

marcellolipi said:


> no - that would be to simple ;-)
> The case was Korund blasted and brushed to get the Titanium finish. The crown was from a Seiko 5. The hands from eBay and self made lumed. A lot of work but cheaper than a Boldr
> 
> View attachment 16046840
> ...


Ugh, meine deutsch ist schlecht&#8230;

Lesezeichen..

What dial did you use?

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

captainmorbid said:


> Ugh, meine deutsch ist schlecht&#8230;
> 
> What dial did you use?


SNX431


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Marine Sporkene.

Also found another camera!

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

SEIKO MOD CERAKOTE BATTLW WORN OUT FINISH


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Turd-ull... with a pseudo Zodiac dial and pilot hands.
Bezel from OSC. Ebay insert. Removed the bezel gasket - it was a tight fit w/o it anyway. Now, it's bi-directional - just the way I prefer.

*EDIT Aug 27 :*The GREY part of the INSERT goes "in n out" - depending on the light. Hard to capture. So I took a few more pics, and am adding them.


----------



## Snoopy1.0 (Jan 16, 2014)

YNWaN said:


> Thank you and sorry for the slow response, I'm afraid I've only just seen your post. In terms of Seiko watch builds it wasn't that cheap but in the wider context of watches's as a whole it was a pittance .
> 
> Bronze watch build:
> 
> ...


Much appreciated, and no worries on the delayed reply! I've been eyeballing that case for a custom build myself so you may have just pushed me over the edge


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

The Monsters


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)

Just finished my new mod with a double dome sapphire crystal from CT and a ceramic bezel insert from eBay. I know some people don't like the 24-hour bezel insert on a non-GMT watch, but I love the blue/red top/bottom split on this so I chose it. My first turtle mod was a breeze and I got the bezel off easy-peasy, but this one was a pain in the butt! I finally gave up and popped the crystal back out and took the old insert out with the bezel still on the watch. It turned out fine, just aggravating.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been thinking about buying a modded Seiko but cannot be bothered do it myself so where's the best place to buy modded watches? I saw one website where he had a huge range plus sold the parts but can't for the life of me remember who it was? 

Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## CadillacRich (Nov 2, 2019)

Long Island watches??


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Blue Monsters

















You know - the big one is a Mini Monster. Mini, because - no idea


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've been thinking about buying a modded Seiko but cannot be bothered do it myself so where's the best place to buy modded watches? I saw one website where he had a huge range plus sold the parts but can't for the life of me remember who it was?
> 
> Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


I would contact both of these for comparison. DLW has modders who will build watches to your spec and Nathan is a modder who built all my watches for me.

DLW Watches 

4:44PM Nathan Goodrich

If you want an off the shelf mod, maybe try MadModWorld


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Not a new mod, one of my first, but still on one of my favorites.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest SKX started off modded, but I hate the Monster dial so pulled it apart as soon as it arrived. Running a bit low on parts at the moment but happy with the results, just can't decide on the bezel insert.. 

Bought like this:










Recent Mods:


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

I switched from pilot hands to these on my Dagaz Typhoon mod. The lume is definitely mismatched, but I guess it's fine for now.

I'd never seen this before, but the second hand was slightly too tall for the case! When I cranked down the case back it would stop the movement. So I had to stick with the old second hand.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

that's a really good one!



marcellolipi said:


> My Dessert Rose
> 
> View attachment 16035104
> 
> ...


----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)

Snoopy1.0 said:


> Much appreciated, and no worries on the delayed reply! I've been eyeballing that case for a custom build myself so you may have just pushed me over the edge


I think they are sold out of the samurai at present, but I certainly would recommend it - I'm loving my bronze build .


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Panermega

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


>


I see. So we're just gonna show, make people go "SCHWING!" but not tell.
I see. So that's what it's come to, has it?. Sigh.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I see. So we're just gonna show, make people go "SCHWING!" but not tell.
> I see. So that's what it's come to, has it?. Sigh.
> 
> View attachment 16057360











SKX007/SRPD Panerai Conversion Watch Case - CT716 Polished - Seiko Mod - Crystaltimes USA Seiko Mod Parts


Material – HQ Stainless Steel 316L surgical grade Description – SKX007 to Panerai inspired look CONVERSION CASE. Drilled through 22mm lugs** - Tested to 300M. Compatible with all SKX007 OEM parts and the majority of aftermarket parts*** Dimensions – Diameter 41.5mm (without crown) – Lugs tip to...




usa.crystaltimes.net













SKX007/SRP Turtle Crown - CT208 Polished - Seiko Mod - Crystaltimes USA Seiko Mod Parts


Description – Stainless Steel 316L 3 Gasket Hi-Performance threaded Crown – A high quality high performance in house engineered/designed and fully tested Crown – Snake laser option – complete with stem. Finish - Sterile Polished Material – HQ Stainless Steel 316L surgical grade. Options – High...




usa.crystaltimes.net













SKX Caseback With Spacer for NH Movements - CT231 Polished - Seiko Mod - Crystaltimes USA Seiko Mod Parts


Material – 316L Surgical stainless steel Type/Design – Sterile case back no identification 500M rated – High polish finish – Integral spacer built in to allow fitment of movements with the thinner grey movement spacer e.g. NH35/36 Important – This case back cannot be used with the thicker black...




usa.crystaltimes.net





SKX007 SRPD Flat Sapphire Crystal | Crystaltimes USA | CT025 
-ct025f









SKX007/SRPD Planet Ocean Inspired Bezel - CT246 Polished - Seiko Mod - Crystaltimes USA Seiko Mod Parts


Material – Stainless Steel 316L surgical grade HQ Divers Bezel. Finish – High Polish Insert Suitability – OEM and the majority of SKX007 aftermarket inserts. Shape/Design – PO inspired. TIP – We strongly recommend that if you are considering to purchase a YM sloping ceramic insert to fit to your...




usa.crystaltimes.net













SKX007/SRPD Flat Bezel Insert – CT643 - Seiko Mod - Crystaltimes USA Seiko Mod Parts


Description – 1 Flat Aluminum SKX007 SRPD Bezel Insert supplied with 3M adhesive sticker for fixing to the bezel Finish – Black with no numbers or printing – sterile – lume pip flush with insert surface Type/Design – Flat Bezel Insert Dimensions – Outside Diameter 38.00mm – Inside Diameter...




usa.crystaltimes.net













SKX007 Brushed Black Chapter Ring - White Numerals


Brushed Black Chapter Ring with White Numerals • Made for SKX007 SKX009 SKX011 • 316L Stainless Steel • SEIKO Watch Mod Part • FREE Worldwide Shipping




luciusatelier.com













All Black PLOPROF Watch Plongeur Hands for Seamaster Seiko 7S26 NH35


<!-- /* General Settings :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: */.gs-globalFont {font-family: Helvetica, Arial, Tahoma, Helvetica, sans-serif;}.gs-sideClearance {min-width: 0px; width: 0%;}#gs-design {padding: 0px 0 0px 0; text-align: ce




rafflestime.com





The dial is also rafflestime, off eBay as it's not on his site.









Vintage Oiled Leather Watch Band | Creme Minimal Stitch


Shop for premium quality watch straps and watch bands. We stock in from top brands such as Hadley Roma, Bonetto Cinturini, Hirsch, and more! Browse today.




panatime.com





"Axe and thou shalt receive"

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> "Axe and thou shalt receive"


My monitor runneth over!   
Thx


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> My monitor runneth over!
> Thx


Sadly, the last of those dials for me.. now hunting for a sax o'clock dial!.. or.. a tiny hole saw, and neurosurgeon steady hands.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> Sadly, the last of those dials for me.. now hunting for a sax o'clock dial!.. or.. a tiny hole saw, and neurosurgeon steady hands.


U built yerself a USD $900 "microbrand" raght thar. 
Cuz, it would go for that with the 'right" sounding name on the dial.
Good job!

PS: Dang plebs just don't know how to appreciate fine mods, let alone know how to build one.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> U built yerself a USD $900 "microbrand" raght thar.
> Cuz, it would go for that with the 'right" sounding name on the dial.
> Good job!
> 
> PS: Dang plebs just don't know how to appreciate fine mods, let alone know how to build one.


Buuuut it's just a NH38&#8230;. It should cost $7&#8230; 

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> Buuuut it's just a NH38&#8230;. It should cost $7&#8230;


Haha, people who say poop like that jive me. 
_"I'm sooo sick of the pedestrian NH35/6, never getting another watch with one."_

To my ears, it sounds like something that would come out of the mouth of those pretentious gallery-frequenting twaats you run into in NYC, who will complain about anything / everything if it's not obscure. 
The type that make sure that you know that they "appreciate daguerreotypes," and say poop like, _"I am sooooo sick of North Atlantic moisture. It's so boring ! I'd kill to have some Balearic humidity!" _


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I did this mod years ago before Bill Yao had released his first complete watch, 2003ish, Yao dial and hands, ETA mvmt, 14060 crown and tube. It is now back to it's original silver oyster dial and Tudor ETA mvmt and it will be my younger son's college graduation gift this Dec. I have another mod that he and I may do together, a tropic 19 crystal, no date dial, sword hands and a sub bezel and crystal retainer. The ETA movement has it's own crown and stem and the swap is pretty easy and quick, I have another movement and crown to do the final mod, in the end it will have 3 possibilities, dress, pilot and diver, plus it has a 93150 heavy oyster as well as an early 8251 Jubilee. A 3 watch collection in just one watch


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Haha, people who say poop like that jive me.
> _"I'm sooo sick of the pedestrian NH35/6, never getting another watch with one."_
> 
> To my ears, it sounds like something that would come out of the mouth of those pretentious gallery-frequenting twaats you run into in NYC, who will complain about anything / everything if it's not obscure.
> The type that make sure that you know that they "appreciate daguerreotypes," and say poop like, _"I am sooooo sick of North Atlantic moisture. It's so boring ! I'd kill to have some Balearic humidity!" _


They might enjoy this&#8230;


















Gold, milsub, yacht-timer, Bond&#8230; snobs..

And can you tell that I have a functional camera!

SNZF 22
CT single dome
DLW insert
Dagaz dial and hands(bloody loss that Jake is done with mod parts)
Cheapest Nato straps

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Trying to pace myself, but&#8230; I feel like a fresh colt learning to run for the first time now that I have a new camera lens&#8230;


























CT case and crown and crystal
OSC bezel
Yobokies dial
DLW hands and chapter ring
Strapcode Razor

Waaaaaay cheaper than the Seiko original plus NH38&#8230;

Call it ANA Field Razor.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

captainmorbid said:


>


That is a very interesting bezel...


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

carlowus said:


> That is a very interesting bezel...


Great minds and all that..

I should build me a bead blaster&#8230;

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I find it a strangely "flexible" gradient dial, needs no text, goes well with anything.
Here, it's inside a brown J SPRINGS, with Stiletto hands (Dagaz) + leftover Tuna seconds.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Last for today..

Sarsplorers: SARY 57 and SARV 001



















Both just dial/hand swaps
SARY has LA parts
SARV has Dagaz
Both with SNZG double domes from CT

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I find it a strangely "flexible" gradient dial, needs no text, goes well with anything.
> Here, it's inside a brown J SPRINGS, with Stiletto hands (Dagaz) + leftover Tuna seconds.
> 
> View attachment 16058652
> ...


I think there's only a single solitary dial left on Raffles eBay store&#8230; I do wish his lume was a bit thicker on the print, it doesn't last very long, bright and brief. It sure is versatile tho, hmmm, brown and grey, nicely chosen.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Just completed my Fauxplorer:


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko movement and hands.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Mod still in progress and might take some time.








Highly impressed with the polished steel chapter ring on this 5KX. Blends in when viewing directly at the dial.


----------



## Snapping Twig (Apr 23, 2021)

Here's mine.

6105-8119 1974

Did several mods. Had it professionally relumed, type 2 sapphire crystal, triple lock crown, glass bead blasted case.

Full service - it's new inside.

Dial and hands were in like new shape to begin with.










Strapcode Oyster for the 6105.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

The Fauxlex Milsub is almost done.....hands and dial came in from Raffles. Not a 1:1 copy, just trying to get the vibe. Might go to all white hands as sometimes the silver outline gets lost.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Want to build a Monster mod with PVD. case and bezel. But not sure about the dial combination










design mock up


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Latest two builds. I like the dials from Long Island Watch and the case, hands, bezel from CrystalTimes.


----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)

marcellolipi said:


> Want to build a Monster mod with PVD. case and bezel. But not sure about the dial combination
> 
> View attachment 16064731
> 
> ...


Love the dial!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

SNKM
Dagaz dial
Raffles hands
NH35
Double dome mineral from Esslinger
NATO Panatime(I think)

Edit: hahahaha my yuuuge head in the bezel reflection&#8230; tough to get shots of polished cases..

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Calling this one the Liberace.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## MrMundy (Oct 10, 2014)

Owned 2 real seikos (arnie and turtle) but sold both.
now i only have fakos?









Here's where i keep them


Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I posted this one before, but it's a bit cleaned up now:










SKX011 case and second hand. That's all that is left from original.
NH35 movement.
BSH "Brolex" project dial
Rafflestime hr and min hands
brushed silver chapter ring
Namokies high dd crystal with clear AR and matching sloped steel 12hr bezel, with bead blasted coin edge bezel
Click spring delete for bi-directional friction bezel action
Namokies signed crown and thin caseback.
Lew & Huey Spectre bracelet










Thin caseback subtracts 1mm thickness, but drops WR to 50m. I'm very OK with that tradeoff. Bead blast bezel doesn't quite match anything else, but I ain't even mad, bro. Signed crown, and you can just see that the straight endlinks with much flare have been ground down for a smoother transition to the SKX case.










Sloped steel bezel insert and high, double-domed sapphire no-bevel crystal. I do like the profile, how the curve of the crystal flows into the slope of the bezel insert.


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

Got some new hands for my Master 1000.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

bajamike said:


> Got some new hands for my Master 1000.


Your watch has a 33mm dial and You use hands for 28.5mm dials


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## fencing (Aug 24, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 16069277
> 
> View attachment 16069274


Very nice dial 

Gửi từ SM-A705F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

marcellolipi said:


> Your watch has a 33mm dial and You use hands for 28.5mm dials





marcellolipi said:


> Your watch has a 33mm dial and You use hands for 28.5mm dials


Couldn't find any blue hands that I liked that were longer. I'm happy with the look.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

SARB059/MM200


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

On MM300 bracelet.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

bajamike said:


> Couldn't find any blue hands that I liked that were longer. I'm happy with the look.


I think the size is fine and they're a really nice colour. Suits the watch.


----------



## jayhall0315 (Nov 27, 2013)

MacTruck said:


>


MacTruck, in your post (#17,250 from page 863 of this thread), what bezel are you using? Where can you buy it, and will it fit the standard SKX007 case (41mm diameter)?

(Mac got back to me through private messaging. The bezel used is the Chunky Bezel from Namoki.)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

..


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Sunburst dial & hand swap


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Latest finishes today. Dial, hands and bezel Insert by Long Island Watch, case by CrystalTimes.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

7002-7000


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

SKX sized build I did. Dial, chapter ring, and bezel insert cut by a laser artist. This is my favorite watch I've ever made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> SKX sized build I did. Dial, chapter ring, and bezel insert cut by a laser artist. This is my favorite watch I've ever made.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I don't normally go for etching on watches, but that dial! Beautiful build.

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> SKX sized build I did. Dial, chapter ring, and bezel insert cut by a laser artist. This is my favorite watch I've ever made.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ok, not my cuppa, BUT, being a total professional, I know when I see high quality work.  
And that's some high quality work! 

BTW, What does it say on the dial?


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Ok, not my cuppa, BUT, being a total professional, I know when I see high quality work.
> And that's some high quality work!
> 
> BTW, What does it say on the dial?


Thank you. It says integrity. I'm doing the entire Bushido code on dials for a series of 8 watches. This one says Bushido, way of the warrior.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Thank you. It says integrity. I'm doing the entire busgion code on dials for a series of 8 watches. This one says Bushido, way of the warrior.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really dig the texture - on this and the one you showed before.
My only "complaint" about the dial design is the hour marks written in Chinese.
I am fine with the single character / "message" on the dial, but the small "brush strokes" occurring 12 times around the perimeter interfere with the lotus + koi graphic, to my eyes.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. The outer perimeter is covered when assembled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I really dig the texture - on this and the one you showed before.
> My only "complaint" about the dial design is the hour marks written in Chinese.
> I am fine with the single character / "message" on the dial, but the small "brush strokes" occurring 12 times around the perimeter interfere with the lotus + koi graphic, to my eyes.


The Chinese and Japanese characters for hour marks are the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> The Chinese and Japanese characters for hour marks are the same.


Right. 
My (inconsequential) opinion was only about formal aspects, rather than linguistic propriety / ownership.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

CT mini turtle case w/ 4:00 crown. Mostly CT parts, hands/dial from Seikosis on eBay and chapter ring from Luscious.


----------



## djuschas (Sep 19, 2019)

My new MOD Tokeilab Case and Hands SPB149 Dial


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## JubileeJim (Sep 8, 2018)

gto05z said:


> View attachment 16084590


Stormtrooper! I love that color combo.


----------



## JubileeJim (Sep 8, 2018)

Today is a black Friday...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

I wonder if this strap would look good on that mod?
It might be good - it might be horrible - I think it would depend very much on the hue of the gold and tan.










View attachment 16088150


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cayabo said:


> I wonder if this strap would look good on that mod?
> It might be good - it might be horrible - I think it would depend very much on the hue of the gold and tan.
> 
> View attachment 16088206
> ...


Whew! What would I not do for you, @cayabo.
So, I flew over to Hong Kong to get this strap, as I could not wait a week to get it by mail. 
And flew back to post this ASAP.
Boy, do my arms hurt.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

..bold white seconds hand, 3mm thick sapphire, and strapcode endmill bracelet























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JubileeJim (Sep 8, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Whew! What would I not do for you, @cayabo.
> So, I flew over to Hong Kong to get this strap, as I could not wait a week to get it by mail.
> And flew back to post this ASAP.
> Boy, do my arms hurt.
> ...


Haha! I think that looks great!


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Whew! What would I not do for you, @cayabo.
> So, I flew over to Hong Kong to get this strap, as I could not wait a week to get it by mail.
> And flew back to post this ASAP.
> Boy, do my arms hurt.
> ...


Is it punching below its weight????

(I salute your arm strength; and more importantly, your impeccable timing dusting off witty 1960's one-liner, but why didn't you just use the little kids in your basement.)


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Need new hands.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

jcombs1 said:


> CT mini turtle case w/ 4:00 crown. Mostly CT parts, hands/dial from Seikosis on eBay and chapter ring from Luscious.
> View attachment 16077664
> 
> View attachment 16077666


Which hands and dial did you get? I got the white hands but they don't match the dial. He should really know better when listing these.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just a fun dial inside a sub case
No date is nice 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Marmottefarcie (Jan 12, 2020)

marcellolipi said:


> If you want to go with an OEM Seiko dial including date window - you can take this -
> View attachment 15947267
> 
> If It's on stock -
> ...


Where did you find a chapter ring to fit the S-wave case?
Fabulous looking mod by the way.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

MacTruck said:


> Which hands and dial did you get? I got the white hands but they don't match the dial. He should really know better when listing these.


Dial








Proof Dial for Vintage SEIKO Diver 6105-8110, 6105-8119, 6105-8000 dive 6105 mod | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Proof Dial for Vintage SEIKO Diver 6105-8110, 6105-8119, 6105-8000 dive 6105 mod at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Hands








Short Hands for Vintage SEIKO Diver 6105-8009 6105-8000 dive 6105 mod white lum | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Short Hands for Vintage SEIKO Diver 6105-8009 6105-8000 dive 6105 mod white lum at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

I've been wearing this one a lot recently!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I had some time off this summer, so I went and re-did some Turtles.
Some I re-did to refresh the look, and some really needed adjustments / fine-tuning.

This Turtle went through 2 dials and handsets to match. 
This is the latest iteration, in OEM blue, with SNZH hands.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I thought: "I might as well do a group shot of all the Turtles," so I did.
All 6 of them.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I thought: "I might as well do a group shot of all the Turtles," so I did.
> All 6 of them.
> 
> View attachment 16091823


With that one in the middle, you really don't need a Tactical Frog/Froxa


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> With that one in the middle, you really don't need a Tactical Frog/Froxa


Ya, true, but if I thought that way, I wouldn't be a true WIS now, would I.  ........


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Namoki 007 based tuna case is a hit for me.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

ap614 said:


> Namoki 007 based tuna case is a hit for me.
> View attachment 16093443


Looks great!

Were you able to measure the thickness? Namoki states 11.3mm without the caseback.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Saswatch said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Were you able to measure the thickness? Namoki states 11.3mm without the caseback.


thank you kindly! i'd say that measurement is accurate. the shroud is about 10mm tall. add the slight rise of the bezel above it and the case's protrusion below and it should add up to that. i've got an OEM SKX007 case back on it and it's sitting at the ~13mm that we are familiar with


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

MacTruck said:


>


Love it 

Who makes the bezel and insert?


Shannon


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Spring-Diver said:


> Love it
> 
> Who makes the bezel and insert?
> 
> ...


Bezel from crystal time, insert from yobokies.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

MacTruck said:


> Bezel from crystal time, insert from yobokies.


Thanks!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ap614 said:


> Namoki 007 based tuna case is a hit for me.
> View attachment 16093443


There are now several vendors selling these SKX conversion cases -- in many designs.
The (modding) scene sure has changed for the better in a short time.
It used to be a mono- or duopoly for the parts, and with rudeness and arrogance to go with that situation.
Glad those days are over.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I thought: "I might as well do a group shot of all the Turtles," so I did.
> All 6 of them.
> 
> View attachment 16091823


That's a very good looking cocktail of turtles 

Well done!!

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

alex79 said:


> That's a very good looking cocktail of turtles
> Well done!!


Thank you. 
Since they are already mutants, I am hoping they will soon learn martial arts, 
and battle criminals, and other forms of evil to make the world a better place.


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

Chronopolis said:


> There are now several vendors selling these SKX conversion cases -- in many designs.
> The (modding) scene sure has changed for the better in a short time.
> It used to be a mono- or duopoly for the parts, and with rudeness and arrogance to go with that situation.
> Glad those days are over.


 You said it brother.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

MacTruck said:


> You said it brother.


Greater selection, and better service. Cuz, they have to be polite; can't afford to treat you like 

When others also carry what you're carrying, it makes for a more polite society all around.
Nawmsayin?


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

ap614 said:


> Namoki 007 based tuna case is a hit for me.
> View attachment 16093443


That crown?


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Marmottefarcie said:


> Where did you find a chapter ring to fit the S-wave case?
> Fabulous looking mod by the way.


Thanks for kind words. The chapter was from a Heimdarrl Tuna which wasn't useable with a OEM 28.5mm dial.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> There are now several vendors selling these SKX conversion cases -- in many designs.
> The (modding) scene sure has changed for the better in a short time.
> It used to be a mono- or duopoly for the parts, and with rudeness and arrogance to go with that situation.
> Glad those days are over.


Amen to that! I haven't sourced parts from those suppliers of whom you speak in a long time now thanks to the ever growing aftermarket.



Man of Kent said:


> That crown?


Dragonshroud "jumbo" crown.


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Black MM300 Conversion case mod with lumed Bakelite bezel insert&#8230;

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JubileeJim (Sep 8, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> There are now several vendors selling these SKX conversion cases -- in many designs.
> The (modding) scene sure has changed for the better in a short time.
> It used to be a mono- or duopoly for the parts, and with rudeness and arrogance to go with that situation.
> Glad those days are over.


Never experienced any rudeness or arrogance from the old guard but can't argue with the improved selection that's available. Who knows, one day we may even get aftermarket dress cases 😱


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Today's Mod/ Build&#8230; SKX007 with Bakelite lumed chapter ring and bezel insert&#8230;

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Read basically the last 100 pages of this thread and was inspired to try to build a watch. I've ordered this case along with a dial and some hands. I'm a little confused because the venerable SKX uses a 28.5mm dial, right? So does the case I ordered. Does that mean that SKX case backs would also fit? Or is that not how this works?


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

ApostatePipe said:


> Read basically the last 100 pages of this thread and was inspired to try to build a watch. I've ordered this case along with a dial and some hands. I'm a little confused because the venerable SKX uses a 28.5mm dial, right? So does the case I ordered. Does that mean that SKX case backs would also fit? Or is that not how this works?


It appears that the case you ordered comes complete with a case back. It's a display back.


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

ccmjd said:


> It appears that the case you ordered comes complete with a case back. It's a display back.


Correct, I should have clarified. I'd like to replace it with a laser engraved SKX007 case back if possible


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

ApostatePipe said:


> Correct, I should have clarified. I'd like to replace it with a laser engraved SKX007 case back if possible


By "SKX caseback" you mean any caseback that is compatible with the Seiko SKX/5KX models or a Seiko branded SKX caseback? Or just a solid caseback?

Dial size has no correlation to case or caseback but you can ask the seller for confirmation.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

@ApostatePipe my initial impression is that an OEM or equivalent aftermarket SKX007 won't fit. Reason being is that these cases that support multiple movements are typically supplied with a corresponding movement holder based on the version you purchase, but the case and respective components are "universal". Therefore, the bore will be too large for the OEM/AM SKX case back threading.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

ApostatePipe said:


> Correct, I should have clarified. I'd like to replace it with a laser engraved SKX007 case back if possible


Ah, O.K. I see. In that case I agree with ap614. The SKX case back won't work with this case. There are solid Rolex-patterned case backs available, which, if you can find one, could be laser etched.


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Thank you for the help guys! That makes much more sense.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Remodified Monster.
Ceramic coated = (Cerakoted) Orange for the bezel, Metal Grey for the case. Crown bead blasted Low. 
Seamaster dial + Plongeur hands from Rafflestime.


----------



## Marmottefarcie (Jan 12, 2020)

marcellolipi said:


> Thanks for kind words. The chapter was from a Heimdarrl Tuna which wasn't useable with a OEM 28.5mm dial.
> 
> View attachment 16097814


Thanks for your response, marcellolipi, I was referring to the chapter that you posted in this image:


----------



## MrThompsonr (Feb 23, 2014)

Going with this one today&#8230; Bakelite Bezel insert and dial&#8230;

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Marmottefarcie said:


> Thanks for your response, marcellolipi, I was referring to the chapter that you posted in this image:
> View attachment 16102847


Ah - ok. These chapter is a SKX023 - 7S26-0040 - but fits not perfect. You can see the small gab at the picture.


----------



## Marmottefarcie (Jan 12, 2020)

marcellolipi said:


> Ah - ok. These chapter is a SKX023 - 7S26-0040 - but fits not perfect. You can see the small gab at the picture.


Thanks again - however, I'm still confused - I thought that the Skx023 was 7s26-0050 and that Skx031 was designated 7s26-0040?


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Marmottefarcie said:


> Thanks again - however, I'm still confused - I thought that the Skx023 was 7s26-0050 and that Skx031 was designated 7s26-0040?


Sorry - you're right. SKX031. SKX023 hasn't any chapter ring.


----------



## Marmottefarcie (Jan 12, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> Another round of enjoyment of this ex-007 on a new STEWARD elastic strap.
> Case: Blasted to low light, OSC insert, Yobokies hands, and the dial is from Planet X (bcz I can't remember).
> 
> View attachment 16084141
> ...


The dial looks like a 10 watches one (I think it was Noah Fuller's brand/pre Dagaz but I am ready to be corrected - Jake from Dagaz would know).


----------



## Marmottefarcie (Jan 12, 2020)

fastenerhouse said:


> I put on this NATO strap to match the bezel insert.
> View attachment 16030784


I keep having to scroll back to take another look at this.........just fabulous! Can you post the details? Is there still any source for the M II K dial or is it long discontinued?


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Marmottefarcie said:


> I keep having to scroll back to take another look at this.........just fabulous! Can you post the details? Is there still any source for the M II K dial or is it long discontinued?


The mod started with an NOS SBSS015 case, bezel and crystal from _Yobokies_. All other components except the dial are from donor Seiko 5s.

I have another such mod with a different dial and hands.

MIIK is Bill Yao. He has stopped selling watch dial and hands many years ago.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

ChiefJr said:


> View attachment 16101543


Nice! Where did you get the dial and hand set from? Thinking of doing a similar style mod myself.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Thank you! @mrwomble

The dial and handset are from Dagaz.


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

MrThompsonr said:


> Today's Mod/ Build&#8230; SKX007 with Bakelite lumed chapter ring and bezel insert&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beauty

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

The SKX: it's legend lumes large....


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Reimagined the SPB151 using the Watch&Style 6105 conversion case.



















W&S conversion case
OSC soft coin bezel
DLW sandblasted black chapter
DLW crown
OEM insert, hardlex, dial, hands, case back, and strap
Powered by a 4R36B


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

New Alligator strap - love it


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

A simple mod.
Just dial + hands -- both from NAMOKI.
Some SRP model, I forget which. I nicknamed it the "Celtic Cross."


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Found the right bezel insert for this 5KX mod. Bezel gap because it's not installed yet.









On the lookout for the perfect handset:
Hour 9mm
Minute 13mm
Second 13.5mm


----------



## JubileeJim (Sep 8, 2018)

captainmorbid said:


>


I like big....CROWNS and I cannot lie


----------



## JubileeJim (Sep 8, 2018)

Just finished this morning.

Lucius Atelier 36mm explorer case, bracelet 
LA turquoise dial
Hands are silver even though they appear black in photos. Don't recall source.
NH movement


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

JubileeJim said:


> I like big....CROWNS and I cannot lie


Oh yes. Please show us very large crowns but no crown guards!

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JubileeJim (Sep 8, 2018)

Imbiton said:


> Oh yes. Please show us very large crowns but no crown guards!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


If your crown is big enough it can stand up for itself. Don't need no stinkin guards!


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Is there an "official" thread for the community to discuss mod parts, suppliers, manufacturers, experiences and reviews of modders etc.? Have some questions but don't want to derail this eye candy thread


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

@dood, here ya go:

*BEST PLACES TO PURCHASE PARTS/TOOLS FOR MODDING* (INCLUDING STRAPS/BRACELETS)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Imbiton said:


>


Very nice looking!


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Namoki square case and a dial I made.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> New Alligator strap - love it
> 
> View attachment 16110045


What a beauty. What's the donor? Can you share some specs / details please? I mean the watch and its parts


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

marcellolipi said:


> New Alligator strap - love it
> 
> View attachment 16110045


Hey now that's real interesting. What case and dial is that?


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Namoki square case and a dial I made.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


OMG, I didn't know Namoki had the square cases. This is beyond awesome.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

redSLED said:


> OMG, I didn't know Namoki had the square cases. This is beyond awesome.


I think they only unveiled them like a week or two ago, so you're not too out of the loop 👍


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Namoki square case and a dial I made.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Well done! The dial is sublime.

Does this case have a screw down crown? Just might have another project to complete.
dP


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

JojX said:


> What a beauty. What's the donor? Can you share some specs / details please? I mean the watch and its parts


Thanks man ?

I always try to build unique watches - far from the main stream - on the other hand I'm happy that's not for my taste only ?

case from eBay seller 21watch - top quality and includes a metal movement holder

Dial by WPP - it's from a Seiko SRRY011

Metal chapter ring from J.Springs BEB014

Hands by Lucius

Alligator by Localtime straps


----------



## MrHalfSleeves (Mar 21, 2017)

Modded my old Tauchmeister T0079MIL.























Dial from DLW
Hands from eBay
Strapcode Hex bracelet
Would have preferred a chapter ring for the minutes, but the original did not have one and there's no room in the case.
My first major mod of anything internal, and I'm pleased with the results. Not as bad as I expected, but still a little tricky. It's a Miyota 8215 movement, which I wasn't impressed with replacement dials for this movement so I bought a NH35 dial and clipped the feet and used dial dots. Would have preferred to keep the date feature, but the NH35 dial date window wouldn't have lined up correctly with the 8215 date wheel, so I just ordered a no-date dial and covered it up. I also wanted a ceramic bezel insert but can't find anything to fit this bezel.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> Well done! The dial is sublime.
> 
> Does this case have a screw down crown? Just might have another project to complete.
> dP


Yes, it sure does.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Yes, it sure does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Good to know since I've already placed my order and should be delivered next Monday.
dP


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Green Dial and Vintage hands to spice up this ol' 7S26-0070 (excuse the rain drops..)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Ordered parts from Namoki on Monday, delivered on Thursday from Singapore to KY. Can't beat that. About an hour later..........
dP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Dome baby






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Imbiton said:


> Dome baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no place like dome.  
dP


----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Modded sumo























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> Modded sumo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting super summer vibes from this one, what's the list of mods done to this watch?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Seiko inside, so technically a seiko  insert and hands from namoki.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JojX said:


> Seiko inside, so technically a seiko  insert and hands from namoki.
> View attachment 16131841


Whaaaa?
Seiko parts fit this ?
I was not aware that NAMOKI Seiko hands fit the ST19,
or the bezel insert the Corgeut


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Whaaaa?
> Seiko parts fit this ?
> I was not aware that NAMOKI Seiko hands fit the ST19,
> or the bezel insert the Corgeut


That's VK63. I somehow prefer it to st19. So NH35/6 hands fit like a glove. SKX inserts (at least the flat ones fit as well. A tine hair smaller ID though but not visible to the naked eye. Made this some time ago using another corgeut speedy v1 as a mod base.






























Insert from namoki as well. Glass domed with ****e lume


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JojX said:


> That's VK63. I somehow prefer it to st19. So NH35/6 hands fit like a glove. SKX inserts (at least the flat ones fit as well. A tine hair smaller ID though but not visible to the naked eye.
> 
> View attachment 16131988
> 
> Insert from namoki as well. Glass domed with ****e lume


Noice!
Thanks for the info! A whole new horizon for mods just opened up for me.

I had no idea that Seiko parts for autos also fit the VK.
I too prefer the VK over the ST == more reliable.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Noice!
> Thanks for the info! A whole new horizon for mods just opened up for me.
> 
> I had no idea that Seiko parts for autos also fit the VK.
> I too prefer the VK over the ST == more reliable.


And VH31 (quartz 4 ticks per second) takes any quartz hands. Got a watch for less than a fiver from Ali once and used just the hands to build this:


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> A whole new horizon for mods just opened up for me.


Looking forward to seeing some of your crazy mods!
Bear in mind though that the vk chrono hand is 0.32mn and NH second hand is 0.21


----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Heimdallr orange sharkey with OM dial and silver Doxa style hands from Yobokies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Today on the addies flieger bracelet.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Duplicate post


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Duplicate post


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Duplicate post


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Getting super summer vibes from this one, what's the list of mods done to this watch?


indeed. Ceramic lumed bezel insert, double dome sapphire from CT, bold yellow seconds hand (Hands - BOLD Second Hands) with Smiths Tropic strap that came with the Caribbean 1000 or the strapcode boyer. Brushed part of case was polished as well as boyer bracelet.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Getting super summer vibes from this one, what's the list of mods done to this watch?


indeed. Ceramic lumed bezel insert, double dome sapphire from CT, bold yellow seconds hand (Hands - BOLD Second Hands) with Smiths Tropic strap that came with the Caribbean 1000 or the strapcode boyer. Brushed part of case was polished as well as boyer bracelet.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Getting super summer vibes from this one, what's the list of mods done to this watch?


indeed. Ceramic lumed bezel insert, double dome sapphire from CT, bold yellow seconds hand (Hands - BOLD Second Hands) with Smiths Tropic strap that came with the Caribbean 1000 or the strapcode boyer. The brushed part of the case was polished as well as boyer bracelet.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Getting super summer vibes from this one, what's the list of mods done to this watch?


Indeed. Ceramic lumed bezel insert, double dome sapphire from CT, strapcode super o-boyer bracelet (polished locally), brushed sections of the case also polished, bold yellow seconds hand from DLWwatches.com, Smiths tropic yellow strap that came along with the yellow PR-55























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Summer??? I’m freezing my arse off here in Poland. Any winter watches mods?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Duplicate post please delete


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Imbiton said:


> &#8230;, bold yellow seconds hand from DLWwatches.com, Smiths tropic yellow strap that came along with the yellow PR-55
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work with the color scheme. Do you know if the yellow DLW second hand 12.5mm or 13mm?


----------



## jayhall0315 (Nov 27, 2013)

I have been fortunate to own some fairly nice watches in the past. Gradually though, I grew tired of worrying about damage costs or servicing fees. After looking at all the watches I owned, I found that there were particular design elements about the Seiko SKX007, Seiko Shogun, Seiko MM 300m, and the Rolex Sea Dweller DeepSea that I enjoyed. I decided to combine all those elements in my new mod. For kicks I call it the Seiko MarineMaster Deepsea:










Case, Case Back, and Crown - Custom machined titanium (done with a colleague here at UC Berkeley in the Dept. of Mechanical Engineering machine shop)
Movement - nh35a
Dial - Bespoke MM 300m clone (I relumed the markers in Superluminova BG-W9 Grade A)
Handset - Brushed MM 300m (lumed in Superluminova BG-W9 Grade A) (Lucius Atlier)
Chapter Ring - Brushed stainless steel with black markers (Yobokies)
Crystal - Flatt sapphire with Clear AR for use with raised bezel inserts (CT094 - Crystal Times)
Bezel - LX Bezel (CT270 - Crystal Times)
Bezel Insert - Ceramic Sub clone with relumed pip (Superluminova BG-W9 Grade A) (DLW Watches)
Band - Isofrane 22m with Marathon spring bars

Currently +3 sec/day with a total mass of 137 grams and water tested by hydraulic press to 50 bar (500m)
Next project - Convert it over to a high oscillation (192 KHz) quartz movement


----------



## jayhall0315 (Nov 27, 2013)

More pics in a few days after I tinker with it some.


----------



## thetrenchdude (Feb 27, 2019)

Fellow seiko Modders and Moddettes just wondering if anyone is tired of the same OLD dial configurations used in modding seikos. I mean if I see another sub dial i think i might puke. Dont get me wrong it is a lovely iconic design but why does every watch use that design. I.E Squale, Tudor, Steinhart, etc etc......same goes for the MM and skx dials. 

I had gotten into seiko modding years ago when it came popular and yobokies came on the scene to kickstart this mad mods madness. I finally got bored of it but recently picked it back up due to the really cool mod parts available know. I am a big fan of the crown @ 3 skx, it says sub without saying "SUB" very different. But again the dials, i recently had designed a dial that was somewhat borrowed from an old french skin diver watch from the 70s. The dial was nothing like i have seen ever and was very outside the box. I of-course made it better with own my spin on it so its not an exact replica. I only borrowed the 12 o clock marker to be exact. 
Anyhow wondering if modders would be open to a NEW dial design for skx NH and it would be worth it to have them manufacture-red. I also have successfully hand painted dials, chapter rings, hands, and EVEN bezel inserts. MY methods are different than what the artist @ DLW mods is using, (although he is very talented) which is why Iam able to custom paint bezel inserts. I use a very specific paint which is made to last years outdoors without peeling, chipping, or fading under UV. These paints are formulated to withstand the harsh elements of weather without clear coat therefore they make a great paint for both inside and outside the watch.

Now iam not here to promote myself in anyway, so far been doing this myself since Iam an artist and also a watch hobbyist and collector I figured this is a good way to combine both my passions. This post is simply a survey of sorts to see if their is a thirst in the mod world for something totally new and different, before my wife divorces me over money spent. I am not sure I want to post pics of my work yet but depending on the response I get I will consider it, or I can PM pics to anyone who is curious.


----------



## thetrenchdude (Feb 27, 2019)

Fellow seiko Modders and Moddettes just wondering if anyone is tired of the same OLD dial configurations used in modding seikos. I mean if I see another sub dial i think i might puke. Dont get me wrong it is a lovely iconic design but why does every watch use that design. I.E Squale, Tudor, Steinhart, etc etc......same goes for the MM and skx dials. 

I had gotten into seiko modding years ago when it came popular and yobokies came on the scene to kickstart this mad mods madness. I finally got bored of it but recently picked it back up due to the really cool mod parts available know. I am a big fan of the crown @ 3 skx, it says sub without saying "SUB" very different. But again the dials, i recently had designed a dial that was somewhat borrowed from an old french skin diver watch from the 70s. The dial was nothing like i have seen ever and was very outside the box. I of-course made it better with own my spin on it so its not an exact replica. I only borrowed the 12 o clock marker to be exact. 
Anyhow wondering if modders would be open to a NEW dial design for skx NH and it would be worth it to have them manufacture-red. I also have successfully hand painted dials, chapter rings, hands, and EVEN bezel inserts. MY methods are different than what the artist @ DLW mods is using, (although he is very talented) which is why Iam able to custom paint bezel inserts. I use a very specific paint which is made to last years outdoors without peeling, chipping, or fading under UV. These paints are formulated to withstand the harsh elements of weather without clear coat therefore they make a great paint for both inside and outside the watch.

Now iam not here to promote myself in anyway, so far been doing this myself since Iam an artist and also a watch hobbyist and collector I figured this is a good way to combine both my passions. This post is simply a survey of sorts to see if their is a thirst in the mod world for something totally new and different, before my wife divorces me over money spent. I am not sure I want to post pics of my work yet but depending on the response I get I will consider it, or I can PM pics to anyone who is curious.


----------



## thetrenchdude (Feb 27, 2019)

Fellow seiko Modders and Moddettes just wondering if anyone is tired of the same OLD dial configurations used in modding seikos. I mean if I see another sub dial i think i might puke. Dont get me wrong it is a lovely iconic design but why does every watch use that design. I.E Squale, Tudor, Steinhart, etc etc......same goes for the MM and skx dials.

I had gotten into seiko modding years ago when it came popular and yobokies came on the scene to kickstart this mad mods madness. I finally got bored of it but recently picked it back up due to the really cool mod parts available know. I am a big fan of the crown @ 3 skx, it says sub without saying "SUB" very different. But again the dials, i recently had designed a dial that was somewhat borrowed from an old french skin diver watch from the 70s. The dial was nothing like i have seen ever and was very outside the box. I of-course made it better with own my spin on it so its not an exact replica. I only borrowed the 12 o clock marker to be exact.
Anyhow wondering if modders would be open to a NEW dial design for skx NH and it would be worth it to have them manufacture-red. I also have successfully hand painted dials, chapter rings, hands, and EVEN bezel inserts. MY methods are different than what the artist @ DLW mods is using, (although he is very talented) which is why Iam able to custom paint bezel inserts. I use a very specific paint which is made to last years outdoors without peeling, chipping, or fading under UV. These paints are formulated to withstand the harsh elements of weather without clear coat therefore they make a great paint for both inside and outside the watch.

Now iam not here to promote myself in anyway, so far been doing this myself since Iam an artist and also a watch hobbyist and collector I figured this is a good way to combine both my passions. This post is simply a survey of sorts to see if their is a thirst in the mod world for something totally new and different, before my wife divorces me over money spent. I am not sure I want to post pics of my work yet but depending on the response I get I will consider it, or I can PM pics to anyone who is curious.


thetrenchdude said:


> Fellow seiko Modders and Moddettes just wondering if anyone is tired of the same OLD dial configurations used in modding seikos. I mean if I see another sub dial i think i might puke. Dont get me wrong it is a lovely iconic design but why does every watch use that design. I.E Squale, Tudor, Steinhart, etc etc......same goes for the MM and skx dials.
> 
> I had gotten into seiko modding years ago when it came popular and yobokies came on the scene to kickstart this mad mods madness. I finally got bored of it but recently picked it back up due to the really cool mod parts available know. I am a big fan of the crown @ 3 skx, it says sub without saying "SUB" very different. But again the dials, i recently had designed a dial that was somewhat borrowed from an old french skin diver watch from the 70s. The dial was nothing like i have seen ever and was very outside the box. I of-course made it better with own my spin on it so its not an exact replica. I only borrowed the 12 o clock marker to be exact.
> Anyhow wondering if modders would be open to a NEW dial design for skx NH and it would be worth it to have them manufacture-red. I also have successfully hand painted dials, chapter rings, hands, and EVEN bezel inserts. MY methods are different than what the artist @ DLW mods is using, (although he is very talented) which is why Iam able to custom paint bezel inserts. I use a very specific paint which is made to last years outdoors without peeling, chipping, or fading under UV. These paints are formulated to withstand the harsh elements of weather without clear coat therefore they make a great paint for both inside and outside the watch.
> ...


sorry duplicate post


----------



## jayhall0315 (Nov 27, 2013)

For myself, I consider some designs to be iconic like the 1980s Lamborghini Countach. With watches, the dial and hands of the Seiko MarineMaster 300m are simple classic. As is the bezel of the Rolex Sub and the offset crown of Seiko cases. The Rolex Sub hands in comparison always conjure up images of hippies in San Fran for me. Each their own I guess ...


----------



## thetrenchdude (Feb 27, 2019)

jayhall0315 said:


> For myself, I consider some designs to be iconic like the 1980s Lamborghini Countach. With watches, the dial and hands of the Seiko MarineMaster 300m are simple classic. As is the bezel of the Rolex Sub and the offset crown of Seiko cases. The Rolex Sub hands in comparison always conjure up images of hippies in San Fran for me. Each their own I guess ...


yes i agree love the MM dial and hands but i see the sub dial and hands very boring. Kinda why i dont want to spenk 15k on a rolex when there are 100s of other that look exactly like it on the market. I figured a new design would be hard to grasp at first but really someone at some point needs to do it. Somehow when seiko does it, its always widely accepted, and actually awesome. The samurai is what got me back into seikos. I have all the classics already


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

double post


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

triple post


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

you guessed it


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Glad that I snagged one of the Fuller Sixes from Dagaz before they disappeared forever!

One of my favourites yet!

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Thought that I'd like an Unimatic(ish) build&#8230;


















Turns out allright&#8230;

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> Glad that I snagged one of the Fuller Sixes from Dagaz before they disappeared forever!
> One of my favourites yet!
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


Very nice, Nice bezel in particular !!

But as for the hands... ?

Finding the right handset to go with the Fuller 6 dial is like the infernal _*Kobayashi Maru*_. (see *Star Trek*)
Very few men pass the test.
I, of course, have passed it several times.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> Glad that I snagged one of the Fuller Sixes from Dagaz before they disappeared forever!
> One of my favourites yet!
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


Very nice, Nice bezel in particular !!

But as for the hands... ?

Finding the right handset to go with the Fuller 6 dial is like the infernal _*Kobayashi Maru*_. (see *Star Trek*)
Very few men pass the test.
I, of course, have passed it several times.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Very nice, Nice bezel in particular !!
> 
> But as for the hands...
> 
> ...


They do look better once they aren't aligned quite so much&#8230; But yes, I'm not sold on the hands yet&#8230; I wrecked a bunch of minute hands fixing another mod just prior to slapping this one together and I needed a win!

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


captainmorbid said:


> They do look better once they aren't aligned quite so much&#8230; But yes, I'm not sold on the hands yet&#8230; *I wrecked a bunch of minute hands fixing another mod just prior to slapping this one together and I needed a win!*


I know yer pain. I have had to slay many an unruly hand from hell to secure my victory.
Me, shown here, swinging an axe, on the head of some cantankerous hand.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> .
> 
> I know yer pain. I have had to slay many an unruly hand from hell to secure my victory.
> Me, shown here, swinging an axe, on the head of some cantankerous hand.
> ...


The minutes are my nemesis&#8230;










Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

'Nuther one that came together allright&#8230;


















Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

This multiple posting BS glitch is driving me mad!!!


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> This multiple posting BS glitch is driving me mad!!!


Mad(der?)

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

This is the first watch that I put together myself. I made a mini tuna with the Save the Ocean Antarctica tuna case, filled with the innards of a SKX013.

As is the tradition, the chapter ring does not align with the dial. No matter what I tried, I can't get the dial to align with the chapter ring. I'll investigate at another time.

For the time being, I'm going to enjoy a tuna that I can actually wear on my 6" wrist.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

My Grand Tuna mod









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Namoki square case and a dial I made.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow, one of the absolute best mods I've ever seen. As an aviation nut, that dial looks like an instrument gauge and I *love* it.


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Duplicate post bug


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Duplicate post bug


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Duplicate post bug


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Duplicate post bug


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HKasdf said:


> As is the tradition,* the chapter ring does not align with the dial. No matter what I tried, I can't get the dial to align with the chapter ring. I'll investigate at another time.*


Nice job - esp first time!!

As for that bugger: Is it the date wheel's position what is throwing you off?

I have found that TUNA's (if aftemarket) tend to have the stem hole that is slightly off, and is not where the _*usual "4 o'clock position" *_is.

NOTE: the *"usual" 4 position* is actually at 3:48, *one minute mark BEFORE 4*.

So, it is possible that you TUNA 's stem hole is *exactly at 4.*

For this reason, I have often resorted to using NO DATE dials, if I wanted to get rid of this problem of having to fix the date wheel.

YMMV.


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice job - esp first time!!
> 
> As for that bugger: Is it the date wheel's position what is throwing you off?
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. The most difficult part was setting the hands properly. Took a few tries but I finally got the hang of it.

Thanks for the direction; now I know where to start when I decide to fix everything. The thing is that the chapter ring does look aligned relative to the case, so I think it is exactly as you say.

Are there different movement spacers for different alignment configurations?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HKasdf said:


> As is the tradition,* the chapter ring does not align with the dial. No matter what I tried, I can't get the dial to align with the chapter ring. I'll investigate at another time.*


Nice job - esp first time!!

As for that bugger: Is it the date wheel's position what is throwing you off?

I have found that TUNA's (if aftemarket) tend to have the stem hole that is slightly off, and is not where the usual "4 o'clock position" is. NOTE: the "usual" 4 position is actually at 3:48, one minute mark BEFORE 4.

So, it is possible that you TUNA 's stem hole is exactly at 4.

For this reason, I have often resorted to using NO DATE dials, if I wanted to get rid of this problem of having to fix the date wheel.

YMMV.


HKasdf said:


> The thing is that the chapter ring does look aligned relative to the case, so I think it is exactly as you say.
> *Are there different movement spacers for different alignment configurations?*


Not that I am aware of.

The orientation of the movement inside the case is determined by 2 things that must be in agreement:
The stem hole, and the day/date as they should appear inside the window - usually at 3 o'clock position.

If you REALLY must have the date, then you will have to adjust the date wheel -- which is quite a bit of a hassle.
Otherwise, you can simplify your life by using a NO DATE dial.

PS: When I referred in my previous post to the "usual 4 o'clock" stem position, I was using the SKX007 as the standard for that, since it was/is the most popular model for modding.
But the ACTUAL location of the stem position in the SKX is at 3:48. See pic below.

Many aftermarket TUNAs have the hole located exactly at 4 o'clock position.
I have even seen some that have the hole between 3:48 and 4.
Weird, but there it is.

This little bit of seemingly trivial difference becomes a big deal when aligning everything, bcz the date will be skewed inside the window.

Here's some of my TUNAs:

MERKUR + LARGAZ stem is at 4 exactly.



















LARGAZ EMPEROR TUNA : the stem is at 4:12










Compare to SKX007 -- typical of 99% of all Seikos with a "4 o'clock" stem - located at 3:48


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16141446


Dagaz Dagger handset?


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16141446


Dagaz Dagger handset?


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16141446


Dagaz Dagger handset?


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16141446


Dagaz Dagger handset?


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16141446


Dagaz Dagger handset?


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16141446


Dagaz Dagger handset?


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Wow. This page is having a nervous breakdown...


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thanks! Good to know since I've already placed my order and should be delivered next Monday.
> dP





Dan Pierce said:


> Ordered parts from Namoki on Monday, delivered on Thursday from Singapore to KY. Can't beat that. About an hour later..........
> dP
> View attachment 16125676





Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16141446


Damn, you enabler. I've been intrigued by square watches but never found one that seemed masculine enough for my tastes. This, and the two black models shown previously, pushed me over the edge and I ordered a black case. I'm gonna use a pilot bezel, flieger style dial, and tophat sapphire to make a vintage style aviator watch.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

I had some spare time last night to mess around with a few watch mods. Also, two firsts for me that I can now highly recommend: crafter blue straps, and LCBI bezel inserts.


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice job - esp first time!!
> 
> As for that bugger: Is it the date wheel's position what is throwing you off?
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you so much for 1) the information, 2) you taking the time to thoroughly explain everything. I'm very grateful for your patience and generosity.

I associate Seiko watches (at least in the affordable spectrum) with both day/date wheels. I think I'm willing to overlook them this time, as my desire for a well fitting tuna seems stronger.

I'll have to go start looking for some alternative parts combination now.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP
View attachment 16141446



BTNMNKI said:


> Dagaz Dagger handset?


It's been a long time but I think these are indeed Dagaz, as is the dial.
dP


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP
View attachment 16141446



BTNMNKI said:


> Dagaz Dagger handset?


It's been a long time but I think these are indeed Dagaz, as is the dial.
dP


ApostatePipe said:


> Damn, you enabler. I've been intrigued by square watches but never found one that seemed masculine enough for my tastes. This, and the two black models shown previously, pushed me over the edge and I ordered a black case. I'm gonna use a pilot bezel, flieger style dial, and tophat sapphire to make a vintage style aviator watch.


Just doing what's been done to me. I look forward to the results. Good luck.

I'm very happy with the everything from Namoki. All parts fit great and this was the 1st time I've ever cut a stem to size & fit a crown. Thankfully, that was a success.
dP


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HKasdf said:


> Wow, thank you so much for 1) the information, 2) you taking the time to thoroughly explain everything. I'm very grateful for your patience and generosity.
> 
> I associate Seiko watches (at least in the affordable spectrum) with both day/date wheels. I think I'm willing to overlook them this time, as my desire for a well fitting tuna seems stronger.
> 
> I'll have to go start looking for some alternative parts combination now.


Aw, I'm just trying to amass "karmic merit points" so I can get off this "Wheel of Existence, by passing along the goodwill that I got when I started.  

NAMOKI now sells TUNA cases with the crown stem hole at 3:48 -- just like the SKX. (I am not associated with them.)
This should get rid of the problem altogether.
Any Seiko movement -- 4S or 4R or NH -- should work, and the date / day line up as-is.
Just plug & play.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Sunday watch with ajucet case


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

DP


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Sunday watch with ajucet case and massive bracelet by ZAHA

View attachment 16143613


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

what the


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Heimdallr orange-dialed Sea Sheppard Tuna homage with Seiko NH35, sapphire crystal, modded with:

AliExpress MM dial (took a chance on this, but the quality is actually very good)
MM300 hands from Islander 38 watch
second hand tip hand-painted orange


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Polished sumo with yellow accents






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

multi post delete


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

multi post delete


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 16142902


It was a trip seeing my build and review posted up like that!

Here it is in the flesh.









The entire building process is like that of an SKX, with the addition of the shroud. As long as your bezel is <41mm OD it should clear, which a majority are. The Dragonshroud jumbo crown fits just fine and I've seen some of the builds using standard sized ones as well.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

you are here


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

what the


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

rats


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Just wondering now, who might be the first to Namoki-square-case-homage this beauty . . .


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

bah


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

no good


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

View attachment 16146247
View attachment 16146249


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

deleted post too many


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

View attachment 16143619


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

delete


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

delete


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

View attachment 16146260
View attachment 16146261


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

View attachment 16143619
View attachment 16146265


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

View attachment 16143619
View attachment 16146265


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

View attachment 16143619
View attachment 16146265


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

deleted


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

View attachment 16146260
View attachment 16146261


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

View attachment 16146260
View attachment 16146261

View attachment 16146260
View attachment 16146261


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SPB149 OEM dial from Namoki (looks legit?)
62MAS hands from Namoki (bleh)
36mm chinese ebay case. 



















Not gonna lie - very much liking this "diver guts in a smaller, sport watch, fixed bezel case" style.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Thread is flaking out... with over 17k posts, time for a new Seiko Mods thread...?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mconlonx said:


> Thread is flaking out... with over 17k posts, time for a new Seiko Mods thread...?


A few months ago, I myself suggested a new thread, and the idea (or just me) was roundly ignored.
🙄


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16149361
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie - very much liking this "diver guts in a smaller, sport watch, fixed bezel case" style.


Funny you should say...


































All work done by Rob at Monsterwatches, who kindly also threw in this leather Nato for good measure. Super happy with the mod, fixed all the stuff that really bugged me about the watch.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

crap


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

BTNMNKI said:


> All work done by Rob at Monsterwatches, who kindly also threw in this leather Nato for good measure. Super happy with the mod, fixed all the stuff that really bugged me about the watch.


I really like the Mesh. The leather NATO looks better on a vintage watch


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

marcellolipi said:


> I really like the Mesh. The leather NATO looks better on a vintage watch
> 
> View attachment 16153471


Thanks. And also yes.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

I fixed these two up today! The first one is an SKX mod with a dual-purpose bezel insert and an NH35 movement. The movement was acting funny. I took it apart down past the balance wheel and escape wheel and put it back together… no change. Now I oiled the balance jewel and reset it… we’ll see! I’m pretty new to messing with with the movement. While I was in there I changed the hands.









Second I just cleaned up this Dagaz Typhoon mod. The hour hand was hitting the hour seven minutes late… I cleaned that up. And the there was a long scrape inside the crystal from a second hand that was rubbing… I got that out.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Duplicate


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Duplicate of duplicate


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Some obscure SNZF case, with 7S36 inside.
I love those 'dots' on the fixed bezel.

Replaced the dial with one from SRP021.
Dauphine hands from yet another Seiko model. SNKN, I think. Can't recall.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Uses an NH38 movement, so there’s no date position!


----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)

DP


----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)

DP


----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)

DP


----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)

NH35
Sunburst dial
Ceramic bezel insert
Polished bezel
Custom Hands
Brushed chapter ring
Crown
DD crystal
ZD strap


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm a horribly lousy photographer. May swap the flat crystal with beveled edge or a double dome with no bevel and use that as a chance to re-align the chapter ring.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Double post.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Duplicate.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)

Batman mod complete. 









I need your advice on strap:
Gray rubber Seiko strap
Black rubber Seiko strap
Black stingray pearl strap


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

mte78 said:


> Batman mod complete.
> 
> 
> I need your advice on strap:
> ...


My preference would be black but a curved/molded end like Uncle Seiko or Crafter Blue to compliment the clean lines. Second choice funny enough, a yellow band to bring out the chapter ring markers.


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

dang, bit by the duplicate bug


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

dang, bit by the duplicate bug


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

dang, bit by the duplicate bug


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mconlonx said:


> Not gonna lie - very much liking this "diver guts in a smaller, sport watch, fixed bezel case" style.





BTNMNKI said:


> Funny you should say...


Me too, me too! (Though I wish it were 38mm instead of 40mm!)


----------



## saulsouto (Sep 28, 2021)

Namoki SKX to Bell and Ross case


----------



## saulsouto (Sep 28, 2021)

DP


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Nope


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Dang it all to heck


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Not again


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Whazzup


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

dood said:


> I'm a horribly lousy photographer. May swap the flat crystal with beveled edge or a double dome with no bevel and use that as a chance to re-align the chapter ring.
> 
> View attachment 16158297


Watch looks good, chapter ring looks fine. Accept 99% perfect and enjoy! Next watch! Practice photography to your heart's content.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> Me too, me too! (Though I wish it were 38mm instead of 40mm!)


You and everybody else on this board.
Prediction: Next year Seiko will release the SKX013 without a bezel as the 38mm version.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Fudge


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> Me too, me too! (Though I wish it were 38mm instead of 40mm!)


The chapter ring needs 2 mm more. If you can go without a chapter ring - there a other Seiko models with 38mm


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> Me too, me too! (Though I wish it were 38mm instead of 40mm!)


The chapter ring needs 2 mm more. If you can go without a chapter ring - there a other Seiko models with 38mm

View attachment 16164758


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

marcellolipi said:


> The chapter ring needs 2 mm more. If you can go without a chapter ring - there a other Seiko models with 38mm
> 
> View attachment 16164758


Yes, but unfortunately you either end up with 18mm lugs, a dive bezel, a significantly different case shape/style, no good bracelet options, or some combination of all of those. 

The SRPE design is so good. If they’d utilized a SARB-style, thinner chapter ring and dropped a MM or two off the overall case width, the SRPE would be a home run. I’d still call it a solid triple.


----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)

Seiko Manta Ray Turtle mods:
-coin edge bezel
-bezel insert
-chapter ring
-hands
-single dome crystal 
-rubber strap


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

View attachment 16167578


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

View attachment 16167578


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

redSLED said:


> Just wondering now, who might be the first to Namoki-square-case-homage this beauty . . .
> View attachment 16146248





saulsouto said:


> Namoki SKX to Bell and Ross case
> View attachment 16161214


Love these square cases. USPS says the last few parts for my build are coming Tuesday!


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

SSC785 PADI with black bezel insert and steel bracelet


----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Conrador (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Conrador (May 31, 2016)




----------



## Conrador (May 31, 2016)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

YNWaN said:


> View attachment 16168802


Mind sharing what’s the donor?


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)

JojX said:


> Mind sharing what’s the donor?


I don’t mind sharing but there is no donor watch as such and the parts were bought separately. The case and strap (display back and sapphire crystal, all solid links with milled clasp and screws rather than pins) came from AliExpress. The movement and lumed minute track I bought from ModMode Watches, the chapter ring from Seiko Mods and the hands… well I really can’t remember buying the hands so I guess I bought them from eBay. The seconds hand is an actual Seiko one left over from another build. I should add that there are no AP markings on this watch and it’s completely sterile.


----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)

JojX said:


> Mind sharing what’s the donor?


I don’t mind sharing but there is no donor watch as such and the parts were bought separately. The case and strap (display back and sapphire crystal, all solid links with milled clasp and screws rather than pins) came from AliExpress. The movement and lumed minute track I bought from ModMode Watches, the chapter ring from Seiko Mods and the hands… well I really can’t remember buying the hands so I guess I bought them from eBay. The seconds hand is an actual Seiko one left over from another build. I should add that there are no AP markings on this watch and it’s completely sterile.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

YNWaN said:


> I don’t mind sharing but there is no donor watch as such and the parts were bought separately. The case and strap (display back and sapphire crystal, all solid links with milled clasp and screws rather than pins) came from AliExpress. The movement and lumed minute track I bought from ModMode Watches, the chapter ring from Seiko Mods and the hands… well I really can’t remember buying the hands so I guess I bought them from eBay. The seconds hand is an actual Seiko one left over from another build. I should add that there are no AP markings on this watch and it’s completely sterile.


Beautiful build. Hope you dont mind me building something similar… does the case need a chapter ring?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

JojX said:


> Beautiful build. Hope you dont mind me building something similar… does the case need a chapter ring?


Should be if you’re using the standard 28.5mm dials.








NMK921 B&R SKX007/SRPD Watch Case Bundle: Brushed Finish


Introducing the NMK921 B&R SKX007/SRPD Watch Case Bundle, a square watch case that takes its design cues from the dashboard instruments of old airplanes and usually associated with aviation watches, but one we think works equally as well as a diver. The resulting love child is a Diver-Pilot...




www.namokimods.com


----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)

JojX said:


> Beautiful build. Hope you dont mind me building something similar… does the case need a chapter ring?


No, of course I don’t mind - there’s nothing very creative that I’ve done. If you want to build it with a skeletonised movement then yes, you need a chapter ring. In this instance I’ve used a brushed stainless steel one to match the case. In fact you can now buy all the parts from ModMode, case, movement, everything


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

A re-do of SSA181, dual crown, JLC wannabe. .
New TEAL dial + SKELETON hands + "Iron Cross" seconds. All available on eBay.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Inspired by the distressed finish on the SRPG39 recently received, I decided to distress my SNZG. I reckon it looks lovely and I prefer it to the bead blasted factory finish. 
I used small stones and nails in a smoothie shaker. Case was gutted first, no glass just the crown.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Not a Seiko. It’s an orphan of sorts. But like 99% of micros, it has a Seiko movement inside. 

I popped a domed sapphire crystal in it this afternoon. It’s from Crystaltimes and it’s for an SKX007. So, more Seiko.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

double post


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

double post


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> A re-do of SSA181, dual crown, JLC wannabe. .
> New TEAL dial + SKELETON hands + "Iron Cross" seconds. All available on eBay.
> 
> View attachment 16173480
> ...


I never understood the appeal of the "iron cross" in place of a second hand. If the iron cross is a thing, wouldn't there be other popular substitutes for a second hand, like a rotating small cute baby bear or windmill or sun icon or yin/yang symbol or others?


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

brandon\ said:


> Not a Seiko. It’s an orphan of sorts. But like 99% of micros, it has a Seiko movement inside.
> 
> I popped a domed sapphire crystal in it this afternoon. It’s from Crystaltimes and it’s for an SKX007. So, more Seiko.


I've gotten so used to the drilled-through lugs on my watch I just sat scratching my head trying to figure out how the hell you'd remove the spring bars on that thing. 

Definitely haven't had enough coffee this morning.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Sometimes, all I want to mod are the hour/minute hands as in the Atlantic beachboy and the Zeno navy retro (barely visible hands or too short inspire the mod)
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

Dial and hands from SRPD75, case and bezel insert from SRPD89, and Seiko stamped bracelet from SNKP23. Very comfortable fit and brilliant dial in the right lighting.


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

Dial and hands from SRPD75, case and bezel insert from SRPD89, and Seiko stamped bracelet from SNKP23. Very comfortable fit and brilliant dial in the right lighting.
View attachment 16177769


----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16174532


That looks great, I’m very tempted to get the SS finish case (I already have two black ones)! I don’t recognise the dial though, where is that from?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

YNWaN said:


> That looks great, I’m very tempted to get the SS finish case (I already have two black ones)! I don’t recognise the dial though, where is that from?


Thanks, the dial & handset are from Dagaz. I'm happy with the results and the Namoki customer experience. Might try another handset to maximize legibility.
dP


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Latest. Blue Steel!!


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Latest. Blue Steel!!
View attachment 16181978
View attachment 16181979
View attachment 16181980
View attachment 16181981
View attachment 16181982
View attachment 16181983


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Latest. Blue Steel!!
View attachment 16181978
View attachment 16181979
View attachment 16181980
View attachment 16181981
View attachment 16181982
View attachment 16181983
View attachment 16181978
View attachment 16181979
View attachment 16181980
View attachment 16181981
View attachment 16181982
View attachment 16181983


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Latest. Blue Steel!!
View attachment 16181978
View attachment 16181979
View attachment 16181980
View attachment 16181981
View attachment 16181982
View attachment 16181983


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Latest. Blue Steel!!
View attachment 16181978
View attachment 16181979
View attachment 16181980
View attachment 16181981
View attachment 16181982
View attachment 16181983


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Latest. Blue Steel!!
View attachment 16181978
View attachment 16181979
View attachment 16181980
View attachment 16181981
View attachment 16181982
View attachment 16181983


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Sorry for multiple postings. I knew something wasn't right. Moderators can surely delete all but one.


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

The top hat sapphire crystal, coin edge bezel (CT), and lumed sapphire bezel insert (LCBI) all arrived in the mail this week. I think it looks pretty nice, and it may be all the mods I need to do for this watch. I need to get a new seconds hand with the lollipop on the correct side and a signed crown. The only other possible additions in the future may be a stainless steel chapter ring with etched markers, and I may try that seconds hand in light blue or orange for a pop of color. But I think it looks good as it is right now. These LCBI bezel inserts shine like torches when the lights are down, they are so nice. I've got a couple turtles with the lumed sapphire bezel inserts now.


----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)

My latest build - finished it today by adding a matte black deployment clasp to the silicone strap. More in the style of B&R than my last in that it’s intended to have a vintage aeronautical feel with is slightly busy, but functional, aesthetic. I wasn’t happy with the lume of the chapter ring so redid it myself. The bezel is from an SRPD Seiko and I’ve modified the click spring so it is now has 60 clicks and is bi-directional. The standard crown has been replaced with a larger one and I might relume the hands so that the lume on them is stronger. What I particularly like is the way the hour hand reaches exactly to the hour indexes and how the minute hand just reaches to the chapter ring… oh the seconds hand is from another set altogether 😉.


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

You guys have some incredible builds. I've wanted to mod my SKX171 for so long, but never got around to it. I recently needed to get it serviced, so thought I would take the opportunity to add a few little details I'd acquired over the years.

I had a chapter ring custom made with a red mark at every 5 minutes. I'd procured some Sammy-Ti hands and had the second hand tip painted red to suit the chapter ring. A new Saphire crystal was bought from DLW.

My watch guy fitted the crystal and chapter ring, but said the hands wouldn't fit. I was very disappointed. 

Anyway...here's what it looks like now.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

How do I add pictures?

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogey Man (Dec 3, 2014)

I think I've worked it out......

Excuse the crap photos.
















Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Double trouble


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Planet Fauxean SKX:


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Dbl post....Not again, again!


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

ccmjd said:


> Planet Fauxean SKX:
> 
> View attachment 16184825
> 
> ...


Big crown? I likey. Where from?


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Man of Kent said:


> Big crown? I likey. Where from?


dragonshroud.com


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Techme said:


> View attachment 16183955
> 
> View attachment 16183956
> 
> View attachment 16183961


what case is this?

Most aftermarket ones I've seen have polished sides - did you brush it yourself?


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

My New Seiko Mod from madmodworld.com


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

I did a strange thing and modded this 5KX to look stock:
Ceramic stealth bezel insert
Black CE bezel
Polished chapter ring
Black lume hands









Simple WR testing by leaving it overnight in a cup full of water.


----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

Spb149 dial in Heimdallr case


----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

d55124 said:


> Spb149 dial in Heimdallr case
> 
> View attachment 16187822
> View attachment 16187823


on Uncle Seiko waffle strap, NH35 movement


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Cahanc said:


> Latest. Blue Steel!!
> View attachment 16181978
> View attachment 16181979
> View attachment 16181980
> ...


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Something occured to me the other day; considering that Seiko to a large extent relies on parts-bin design, what with the 4r36/35 being used in everything from cheapo S5 series to several of the Prospex models, and the dial size being the same across the board - is there really any point in buying the lower-end Prospex models instead of buying the cheapest 5 series you can find (or an aftermarket NH36) and then whatever aftermarket case you want?

I get that the higher-end movements aren't as readily available. and some cases or special edition dials might not be on the market, but a lot of these watches are fundamentally just a combination of the same handset, movement and hardlex, just with the case and (sometimes) dial swapped, but fundamentally the same product.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

BTNMNKI said:


> Something occured to me the other day; considering that Seiko to a large extent relies on parts-bin design, what with the 4r36/35 being used in everything from cheapo S5 series to several of the Prospex models, and the dial size being the same across the board - is there really any point in buying the lower-end Prospex models instead of buying the cheapest 5 series you can find (or an aftermarket NH36) and then whatever aftermarket case you want?
> 
> I get that the higher-end movements aren't as readily available. and some cases or special edition dials might not be on the market, but a lot of these watches are fundamentally just a combination of the same handset, movement and hardlex, just with the case and (sometimes) dial swapped, but fundamentally the same product.


It’s cheaper to buy a lower end Prospex than buying a Seiko 5 and “modding” it. There’s the added cost of purchasing tools and the potential risk of damage.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16187843


Exactly!!!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

acadian said:


> what case is this?
> 
> Most aftermarket ones I've seen have polished sides - did you brush it yourself?


I bought it on Aliexpress and it is not an unbranded Heimdallr or derivative. There are multiple sellers. I'm very happy with it and cannot find any QC issues. It is though, a little thick (even without the raised sapphite crystal) and 1mm would be welcome. Also, the matte black chapter ring looks silver from most angles, so white dials might look odd. There are multiple aluminium bezel inserts available, and two steel ones. Bezel clicks are perfect without back play or wobble. I'm quite new to the modding game, but I'm finding it very comfortable and really enjoying it.

53.9US $ |Seiko Yuanzu 62MAS modified case sapphire pot cover bubble watch mirror retro diving watch custom matching NH35 movement|Watch Cases| - AliExpress


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

BTNMNKI said:


> Something occured to me the other day; considering that Seiko to a large extent relies on parts-bin design, what with the 4r36/35 being used in everything from cheapo S5 series to several of the Prospex models, and the dial size being the same across the board - is there really any point in buying the lower-end Prospex models instead of buying the cheapest 5 series you can find (or an aftermarket NH36) and then whatever aftermarket case you want?
> 
> I get that the higher-end movements aren't as readily available. and some cases or special edition dials might not be on the market, but a lot of these watches are fundamentally just a combination of the same handset, movement and hardlex, just with the case and (sometimes) dial swapped, but fundamentally the same product.


Prspex vs. Seiko 5 really depends on the rating, 300, 200, or 100M WR. Three of my current mods are 5KX or SRPD Seiko 5's. If you find them for a deal they make a great mod base. Two of the three I was able to score for $160 USD and since I reused the case, movement, crown, and dial that wasn't a bad deal. Add new sapphire, hands, bezel, insert, and bracelet and for $500-550 USD total investment I have watches unique to my tastes. I no longer dive deeper than 10M so paying for the higher WR of a Prospex model is not worth it.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

\


Techme said:


> I bought it on Aliexpress and it is not an unbranded Heimdallr or derivative. There are multiple sellers. I'm very happy with it and cannot find any QC issues. It is though, a little thick (even without the raised sapphite crystal) and 1mm would be welcome. Also, the matte black chapter ring looks silver from most angles, so white dials might look odd. There are multiple aluminium bezel inserts available, and two steel ones. Bezel clicks are perfect without back play or wobble. I'm quite new to the modding game, but I'm finding it very comfortable and really enjoying it.
> 
> 53.9US $ |Seiko Yuanzu 62MAS modified case sapphire pot cover bubble watch mirror retro diving watch custom matching NH35 movement|Watch Cases| - AliExpress
> View attachment 16188224


wow that looks very interesting. I might have to give this case a try for a mod I had in mind. 

Thanks for the lead!

- Luc


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

acadian said:


> \
> 
> 
> wow that looks very interesting. I might have to give this case a try for a mod I had in mind.
> ...


Wait for the 11/11 sale and you might bag a deal.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

ccmjd said:


> View attachment 16184833


Seiko: We've tucked the crown away neatly at 4 o'clock so it won't dig into your wrist.
CCMJD: Hold my beer.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

62mas mod


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

A little "Lite" mod...


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

A bit cliched but in the end, went with the red lightning second hand.










DLW red ceramic bezel insert
CrystalTimes black CE bezel
CrystalTimes polished chapter ring
NamokiMods black lume hour/minute hands
NamokiMods red lightning second hand


----------



## kali doberman (Feb 11, 2019)

ccmjd said:


> A little "Lite" mod...
> 
> View attachment 16193973


In my opinion, the simple mods are the best.


----------



## schensted (Apr 2, 2014)

Lightly modded SKX007J. Double dome sapphire crystal, NH36 movement, MM seconds hand.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SRPC 61 Bottle Cap... new dial (34mm) + hands (34mm). Ebay.
The subtle changes in the dial, as it hits the light, are quite pleasing


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> SRPC 61 Bottle Cap... new dial (34mm) + hands (34mm).
> The subtle changes in the dial, as it hits the light, are quite pleasing
> View attachment 16197580


I like your Bottle Cap mods but it’s a big watch and my Mini Monster Mod is really to hughe for my small wrist









Blue watch monday


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

marcellolipi said:


> I like your Bottle Cap mods but it’s a big watch and my Mini Monster Mod is really to hughe for *my small wrist*


What size?

Mine is 6 3/4 inches.
But, it turns out, the cross section matter quite a bit. Mine is more flat elliptical, rather than oval. 
So that provides a bigger "landing" area than it would otherwise.

Also, the Bottle Cap WEARS smaller than it actual size due to its short, and down-turned lugs.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

2 of my recent mods. First, orange SKX PVD Ali case with SKX007 dial, Raffles hands, running a NH36 and generic strap.










Next one is also an Ali case, with a SNXS73 dial, 62Mas style hands, running a NH36 and vintage leather strap to complete the vintage look.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

TagTime said:


> 2 of my recent mods. First, orange SKX PVD Ali case with SKX007 dial, Raffles hands, running a NH36 and generic strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noice!
How's the case quality? Tight bezel or no?

Also, good of you to write out the sources for the parts.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks. Listing the parts and where I got it is a small thing to do to my fellow modders. Learning from each other and makes things easier. 

PVD case is okay. It was a too tight of a fit with the NH36, so had to sand down the plastic movement ring to make it go in. Screw down crown has not a lot of thread, but the bezel turns smooth. Overall satisfied with it, however reached out to the Ali seller about the fit, but gave a ‘I have no problem with these cases’ answer, so opened a case with Ali and got some money back.


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

My most expensive mod so far

4R36 from another Seiko
Case from Watchandstyle
Casback OEM SKX007
Stargate II blue dial
Black day wheel with roman numerals
CT sapphire
MM hands from Lucious Atelier with BGGW9 lume (the quality of these are second only to OEM MM hands) they have polished edges and brushed top.
Blue metal chapter ring from Watchandstyle
Ceramic insert from Watchandstyle
Bezel from Yobokies
Crown from CT
Bracelet from Watchgecko (cheaper and better than Stramcode in my opinion)

Honestly the end quality is as good as anything I’ve seen and held. The case is much better finished than the OEM, the bracelet is fantastic, the chapter ring finally looks like metal and match perfectly in color with the dial, the Yobokies bezel and the aftermarket spring that came with the case results in a very premium and smooth bezel action. Everything looks much better than in photos of course


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

d3xmeister said:


> My most expensive mod so far
> 
> 4R36 from another Seiko
> Case from Watchandstyle
> ...


Maybe expensive, but beautiful, so worth it. Nice


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

I think this will be my new daily beater for a while. Case is DLC (not ion/PVD). Caseback and chapter ring with military time are custom engraved. Lumed datewheel from Ali.

Unfortunately my photos are crappy iphone pics that don’t capture how pleased I am with how it turned out in the flesh.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Wearing this one, today.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> Wearing this one, today.
> 
> View attachment 16199324


Nice! Just a silly seconds hand a a green tint shy of a Milgauss.


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

dood said:


> I think this will be my new daily beater for a while. Case is DLC (not ion/PVD). Caseback and chapter ring with military time are custom engraved. Lumed datewheel from Ali.
> 
> Unfortunately my photos are crappy iphone pics that don’t capture how pleased I am with how it turned out in the flesh


Military time engraved in the chapter ring, what a stellar idea - looks great !


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> What size?
> 
> Mine is 6 3/4 inches.


6.5“ wrist and also small hands in M size gloves


----------



## asiparks1 (Oct 25, 2021)

Things I'd forgotten about....
Back in 2004, I bought 2 Seiko Monsters- one I sent to Yobokies for modding- I really liked the B&R /Sinn style of dial, so he fitted one of those, some high contrast hands and an "Oyster Style" bracelet before giving it an all over bead blast....

Both are still working well, despite getting a decent banging around.

I wish the lume was like Doods, but it's barely there on the Yobokies now.


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Fredjohnsonold said:


> View attachment 16203513


Is this the one from madmodworld.com?









Pre Sale Seiko Mod SUPERCHARGED skx007 NH36A od green Cerakote Aviator Pilot Dial Parachute Strap - Mad Mod World


Pre-owned skx007 vintage divers watch Product: "The Rickenbecker" This Madmodworld creation was inspired by WWI Ace Pilot Eddie Rickenbacker. He was known for inching perilously close to his quarry before firing his guns, and often took seemingly suicidal risks in combat. He won the Medal of...




madmodworld.com





How was your experience dealing with them? I've heard mixed reviews about them. I want do a project with a cerakoted case and it seems cheaper to just buy a whole watch from them and gut it rather than buy a case and have it professionally cerakoted.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Invicta mod for today


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Bracelet mod. .


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Rojote said:


> Bracelet mod. .
> View attachment 16206049
> 
> 
> View attachment 16206047


Looks great. Another benefit of short lugs - you can strap on bracelets without having to find fitted endlinks, it will look good all the same.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Orange Saturday


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

spireitman said:


> Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


Nice!

I only just now realised that 55 fathoms actually is 100 meters. While the current Blancpain 55 has a 30 ATM WR. Sooo... I guess yours is more accurate?


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

BTNMNKI said:


> Nice!
> 
> I only just now realised that 55 fathoms actually is 100 meters. While the current Blancpain 55 has a 30 ATM WR. Sooo... I guess yours is more accurate?


Yes, I guess you're right and it's a lot cheaper 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SRPD Mod


----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)

I built this bronze diver a few months ago but recently decided I wanted a bit of green patina on it (I may yet do a touch more) so I popped it in a container with some ammonia (blimey that stuff is potent). The weather today has been so appalling I took this by the bathroom window as that was the best light.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

A few I’ve done lately.










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> A few I’ve done lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That engraving on the dials is beautiful work. Laser or hand engraved? Who did the engraving work??


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


best mod I have seen since I love the unguarded crown and the sumo hour/minute hands, dial, etc...


----------



## djuschas (Sep 19, 2019)

Bezel and insert changed


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

My new Mod from madmodworld.com


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Artbrz said:


> View attachment 16219593


Cool dial.


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

Can't afford Seiko's very first diver, the 62 mas.... this one will do for now!


----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)

I‘ve changed the crown on my favourite build to one that’s a bit larger and also a bit slimmer.


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Say, what is the most popular base watch for mods these days now that the skx has been discontinued? The turtle? I want to buy a watch with lots of aftermarket support. I have an skx already but think the am support will decrease over time.


----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)

The SRPD line share many parts with the SKX, but the turtle is also well supported. The SKX is still the most supported though and will likely continue to be so.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

I'd refer you to Crystaltimes, Dagaz, DLW, Namoki, Watch & Style, plus a host of other mod vendors on eBay and Ali. There are an almost infinite number of suppliers, and supplies, out there for any mod, or original build, that you care to imagine.


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Artbrz said:


> View attachment 16219592
> 
> View attachment 16219593


Great build! Where did you source that lovely case? Mind sharing the link?


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

JojX said:


> Great build! Where did you source that lovely case? Mind sharing the link?


Namoki
*1) NMK912 Field Watch Case Bundle : Sandblasted Finish
2) OEM Watch Dial: SRPF79*


----------



## ArogntConqur (Nov 9, 2021)

xraytech said:


> SKX Pogue


That dial is perfect - anybody got the picture in higher resolution, or able to read the lettering at the bottom of the dial?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

ArogntConqur said:


> That dial is perfect - anybody got the picture in higher resolution, or able to read the lettering at the bottom of the dial?


Dial is from SNSX80






Seiko Series 5 Automatic Gold Dial Yellow Gold-tone Men's Watch SNXS80


Shop for Series 5 Automatic Gold Dial Yellow Gold-tone Men's Watch SNXS80 by Seiko at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




www.jomashop.com


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

New Namoki coke build.
dP


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

More from the Namoki SKX 3:00 crown Coke build.
dP


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Artbrz said:


> Namoki
> *1) NMK912 Field Watch Case Bundle : Sandblasted Finish
> 2) OEM Watch Dial: SRPF79*


Thanks!


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

gto05z said:


> View attachment 16230845


That is such a nice clean build.


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)

Mild mods for my SKX009. Flat sapphire, NH36 movement, signed crown and red lollipop second hand.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Wearing this SKX007 mod today.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SNZH 53? Or 55?
DLW dial + ebay hands + Yobokies insert


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

And... another do-over.
SNZG model, Yobokies dial, Rafflestime hands.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

tresconik said:


> Say, what is the most popular base watch for mods these days now that the skx has been discontinued? The turtle? I want to buy a watch with lots of aftermarket support. I have an skx already but think the am support will decrease over time.


Currently, most of the aftermarket retailing community seems to be focusing on the same models (SKX007/013, Turtle, to a lesser extent SNZG/F, Tuna, Monster), but are producing a much wider range of aftermarket parts, especially cases, to fit. So it's less about producing Samurai mod parts, and more about producing SKX -> Samurai conversion bits, to fit SKX parts on an SKX compatible Samurai style case. Does that make sense? In essence, the aftermarket community seems to have ignored the fact that Seiko discontinued the SKX and is ploughing ahead with SKX compatible watches, getting further and further away from the actual SKX design.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> SNZH 53? Or 55?
> DLW dial + ebay hands + Yobokies insert
> 
> View attachment 16235748
> ...


That is a beautiful watch! I want it!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

junkCollector said:


> That is a beautiful watch! I want it!


U can DM me and make an offer if U like.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Newest. LIW dial, case and hands. Namoki crown.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

ChiefJr said:


> View attachment 16101543


Where did you find the second hand? Yobokies?


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Like it very very much









blasted J. Springs 39mm case; Seiko OEM dial and crown; self made lumed hands


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Cahanc said:


> Where did you find the second hand? Yobokies?


@Cahanc
its the Dagaz Concorde handset.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Making a Christmas batch. Have these so far.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Building on a Friday.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

The concept worked in my head… 

Misprinted chapter ring doesn’t endear it…











Hmmmm… should I finish…

Namoki DLW Dagaz errr… tuna sub


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

captainmorbid said:


> The concept worked in my head…
> 
> Misprinted chapter ring doesn’t endear it…
> 
> ...


Where did you get the lollipop handset?
dP


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Dan Pierce said:


> Where did you get the lollipop handset?
> dP


Dagaz, last I checked they still had a bunch, weirdly unpopular hand set… Still has the big sale going.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Took it in a different direction.. Baby turtle tuna urchin…



















Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

captainmorbid said:


> Dagaz, last I checked they still had a bunch, weirdly unpopular hand set… Still has the big sale going.
> 
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


Thank you, sir!
dP


----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)

Double domed sapphire with red AR from Crystal Times and polished case. I am still waiting for a quality leather strap. I want something in 20mm that is notched down to 18mm to fit.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Gungoboom85 said:


> Double domed sapphire with red AR from Crystal Times and polished case. I am still waiting for a quality leather strap. I want something in 20mm that is notched down to 18mm to fit.
> View attachment 16250258
> View attachment 16250259
> View attachment 16250260


What case is this? Love it.


----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)

Cahanc said:


> What case is this? Love it.


It's an SNK809. The only mods are the crystal and polishing the case.


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice. Orange Aide.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Pilot-y SKX mod with a 12-hour bezel and an NH38 movement.


----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)

I built this one last Friday and have been wearing it since


----------



## H3rBz (Jul 10, 2021)

Built this recently. Wanted something versatile that could be sporty or dressy with a quick strap change. Grand Seiko Snowflake inspired but didn't want to copy it exactly.


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

Had an extra Save the oceans turtle laying around for awhile, and couldn't decide what I wanted to do with it. Here's the end result.








View attachment 16258187


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

New TUNA project,


----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)

Gungoboom85 said:


> Double domed sapphire with red AR from Crystal Times and polished case. I am still waiting for a quality leather strap. I want something in 20mm that is notched down to 18mm to fit.


I’ve had a couple of lovely straps made by a chap on Etsy - both entirely to my custom specification and very reasonably priced. Literally every element was to my spec and custom. 

Anyway, the red AR on your crystal really works very well with this mod (great work on the case too). Perhaps surprisingly, given how little info suppliers give, I have found the AR and specific shape of crystals to vary enormously between suppliers. A box sapphire from Namoki has super subtle blue AR but had great edge distortion, a completely flat top and very good anti-reflective properties. Another supplier had less good anti-reflective, a smaller edge radius and a subtle dome to the top surface. When I ordered a red AR crystal from Seiko Mods (who I believe represent Crystal Times in the U.K.) the red tint was super strong (luckily this was just what I wanted).


----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)

YNWaN said:


> I’ve had a couple of lovely straps made by a chap on Etsy - both entirely to my custom specification and very reasonably priced. Literally every element was to my spec and custom.
> 
> Anyway, the red AR on your crystal really works very well with this mod (great work on the case too). Perhaps surprisingly, given how little info suppliers give, I have found the AR and specific shape of crystals to vary enormously between suppliers. A box sapphire from Namoki has super subtle blue AR but had great edge distortion, a completely flat top and very good anti-reflective properties. Another supplier had less good anti-reflective, a smaller edge radius and a subtle dome to the top surface. When I ordered a red AR crystal from Seiko Mods (who I believe represent Crystal Times in the U.K.) the red tint was super strong (luckily this was just what I wanted).


Thank you, I actually ordered a Rios1931 strap which should arrive Saturday. I am interested to see the difference in sapphire you are talking about because I have an SKX013 mod I am starting soon and all of the the parts are coming from Namoki.


----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)

Gungoboom85 said:


> Thank you, I actually ordered a Rios1931 strap which should arrive Saturday. I am interested to see the difference in sapphire you are talking about because I have an SKX013 mod I am starting soon and all of the the parts are coming from Namoki.


I will be interested in your thoughts too. My experience of the crystals Namoki sell is that the colour (assuming it is coloured) of the AR coating is very subtle, almost to the point of invisibility. However, the actual anti-reflective qualities are very good and the quality of the crystal, as a whole, is outstanding. Their top-hat one has really lovely edge distortion.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Of the aftermarket parts suppliers which do hands, which ones have the best lume?


----------



## YNWaN (Jun 23, 2021)

That’s not an easy question to answer as it varies depending on the colour of the lume and between different hand sets from the same supplier. However, having said that, the hands from Namoki Mods have very good lume.


----------



## djuschas (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

That’s my favorite mod in quite a while!


djuschas said:


> View attachment 16261336
> 
> View attachment 16261337
> 
> View attachment 16261338


----------



## djuschas (Sep 19, 2019)

PennyTheDog said:


> That’s my favorite mod in quite a while!


Thanks


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

_







_


----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)

I finally put on my finger cots. I then immediately got one stuck between the bezel and case. Working on the crown stem now.

SKX013


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

My first mod/build. Thoroughly enjoyed it even if it took me an hour just to put the seconds hand on .

No breakages and happy with end result.

Can see this being a bit addictive !























Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Anyone spot any Velatura style hands for 7S/4R/NH?


Asking for a friend..

Who’s quite mad..


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Slowly (Nov 18, 2021)

All wonderful examples new to this great communities here my first mod


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> Anyone spot any Velatura style hands for 7S/4R/NH?
> 
> Asking for a friend..
> *Who’s quite mad..*


But is he madder than a hatter who is gladder that his bladder is about to splatter?
I think not!

Umm, no on the Velatura. Thanks.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> But is he madder than a hatter who is gladder that his bladder is about to splatter?
> I think not!
> 
> Umm, no on the Velatura. Thanks.


His madness encompasses all the pied pipers pasta primavera..

I’ve a dial that I think they’d work for… 

Option 2, polished ploprof… search continues..


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

In progress. More to come once stem and hands done. Peace to all.














B


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

This is one of my favorite mods.



timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 16282905


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Seiko 5 model. Rafflestime dial & hands. Lume's not great, but daz ok.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Rafflestime dial & hands.


This mod is supported by Harold and not only by Ken - but very very nice.


----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)

Replaced the bezel on my SKX013 build. The pilot bezel just wasn't doing it. The SKX013 seems too thick for a pilot watch. Besides the SNK already fills that niche. I really need my new straps to arrive. I am thinking black and grey Bond for the SKX.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Riyi 36mm case and bracelet, NH35, Tokeilab dial, Rafflestime snowflake hands (after biffing the Tokeilab hands...), and a Lucius Atelier second pinion cap.











Buncha other minor mods, too. DD sapphire clear AR crystal on the SRPE53, pilot style hands on the Bliger 556A, and field hands on the Baltany field watch.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Ali case (Tandorio), NH38, raffles dial, yobokies hour and minute hands, namoki white fat second hand. Still not sure about the combo. Will prolly change it to a more mil styled watch.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice work! Seconds hands used to take forever for me, and then I got a loupe with higher magnification and it got a ton easier.


spireitman said:


> My first mod/build. Thoroughly enjoyed it even if it took me an hour just to put the seconds hand on .
> 
> No breakages and happy with end result.
> 
> ...


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

That case is REALLY cool!


JojX said:


> Ali case (Tandorio), NH38, raffles dial, yobokies hour and minute hands, namoki white fat second hand. Still not sure about the combo. Will prolly change it to a more mil styled watch.
> View attachment 16291792
> View attachment 16291793
> View attachment 16291794
> ...


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Busy morning…

Also, full build on the SKX, only the dial and clasp(18mm Monster) are OEM. 

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

A modded Seals, swapped the hands set for more visibility ( uses the more limited availability of miyota 9015 hands) , Double domed sapphire is next























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## rkny (Jan 31, 2008)

Yobokies “Tuna” dial and plongeur hands, with Watchadoo bracelet. Built in 2010 from a new SKX. I think I’ve worn it indoors maybe 10 times. Too heavy lol.


----------



## Vintagewatchloverforever (Jun 29, 2012)

The first is a modified 1996 Seiko SKX031. NH36, clear ar double dome sapphire, signed "S" CT crown, aftermarket green aluminum insert, Mercedes style hands, aftermarket bracelet with a Strap Code clasp added. Have toyed with changing the dial to a gloss, but can't find one with hash marks and all white writing. Work was done by Nathan with Four Forty Four PM mods.

Second is a full custom 2021 build based around the SKX013. The case is a Crystal Times crown @ 3 case with their unsigned "big crown", flat no ar sapphire, ceramic insert, coin edge bezel, Namoki U1 homage dial, DLW red hands, and CT roulette date wheel. Powered by an NH35 and on a Strap Code bracelet. Also built by Nathan.

The third is not yet completed and is my first foray into modding myself. Started as an Invicta 8926OB Pro Diver. I added a Namoki gray enamel dial, aluminum black insert, and plan to add Namoki black Snowflake hands. Unsure whether or not to use a nato or bracelet on the finished product.


----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)

Fun story behind this one. I use the term "fun" loosely. A few weeks ago I was regulating my SNZG. I wasn't paying enough attention and I jammed my tool into the balance wheel. Initially the accuracy became erratic and eventually the watch stopped working. I put it in my closet under the assumption I killed it. I wasn't too sad because I absolutely hate the chapter ring-ish thing in the SNZG. 

I was preparing to put together a field watch. I am impatient so I didn't wait for the H3 dial I have on order. Instead I stole the dial from the SNZG to see what it would look like. I put the dial on an NH36 and transferred the hands over as well. Then, of course, I ran into an issue with the NH36. So I started transferring everything back so I could see if the NH36 could be repaired. As I was putting stuff back the 7S36 started working again! I gave it a few shakes and it kept going. I shook it up some more and went back to regulating it. It isn't stellar but several hours later I have it on my wrist and seems to be doing well.

The case is actually OD Green from Namoki. I was pleasantly surprised by the SNZG dial once the chapter ring was gone. I'm not so sure about the suede strap but that's an easy fix.


----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)

Took care of the strap problem.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Vintagewatchloverforever said:


> The third is not yet completed and is my first foray into modding myself. Started as an Invicta 8926OB Pro Diver. I added a Namoki gray enamel dial, aluminum black insert, and plan to add Namoki black Snowflake hands. Unsure whether or not to use a nato or bracelet on the finished product.


Noice! 
I can't believe how dexterous & skillful everyone (or most people) is on their first mod attempt. 

My first? I can just barely remember the caserback rolling off the table, then waking up in a hospital a few days later, with all my fingers crushed.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Santa Clause Flieger Edition


----------



## supermarketoflove (Oct 31, 2021)

Who makes the widest/biggest skx mod bezel these days?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Bliger "explorer" 36mm variant
OSC hands
Rios strap


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Busy night, really happy with the results. Went all out of (x2) of them, Double Dome Sapphire (Blue A/R) Bezel Upgrade, Ceramic Bezel Insert, Stainless Steel Inner Ring, S-Crown, NH36 etc.. 

Still experimenting with straps. It never ends.. Will get some better photos tomorrow.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Another re-do.
Why can't I get it right the first time??!! And who's to say I got it right this time? SIGH!!
But it feels alot better. For now. 
Some forgotten SRP model, Raffles dial, "Box" hands off of ebay. And, some black-green vintage leather from Cheapestnato.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Another re-do.
> Why can't I get it right the first time??!! And who's to say I got it right this time? SIGH!!
> But it feels alot better. For now.
> Some forgotten SRP model, Raffles dial, "Box" hands off of ebay. And, some black-green vintage leather from Cheapestnato.
> ...


Is there nothing that dial doesn’t work in? 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Modded my mod.




















Star-Tuna.. Tuna-gate.. I’m now 100% satisfied with this build.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)

captainmorbid said:


> Modded my mod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Very well done.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> Modded my mod.
> Star-Tuna.. *Tuna-gate.*. I’m now 100% satisfied with this build.


*Porte des étoiles de thon *sounds mo bettuh, in this case, mon vieux. ;-)


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Looks like a 70es watch










Seiko S Wave mod


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Artbrz said:


> View attachment 16245407
> 
> View attachment 16245409
> 
> View attachment 16245408


Fantastic! What case and where from?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> Is there nothing that dial doesn’t work in?


It goes to show (shows me, at least), everything "dull" -- colors, forms -- tend to get along with more things, and outlast, while those that dazzle at first tend to show their age / trends a few years down the road.

Dials / watches are just like people in that sense. 
I wonder whatever happened to that super nukular spent rod hot girl in high school?


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> It goes to show (shows me, at least), everything "dull" -- colors, forms -- tend to get along with more things, and outlast, while those that dazzle at first tend to show their age / trends a few years down the road.
> 
> Dials / watches are just like people in that sense.
> I wonder whatever happened to that super nukular spent rod hot girl in high school?


This is prolly why I have avoided the zany glow in the dark shinobi riding Godzilla dials…

As for the 1000 degree kelvin girls? They are all Mamas, and still prettier than I…. 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Nice weekend


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

The 7S26 in a friend’s SNK that I gifted him years ago finally went on the fritz, so I recently swapped in an NH38 for him. 

FYI, the 7S26 stem can be twisted out of the stock crown using a pin vice, and then you can cut an NH stem and Loctite Blue it in. Works well: you can wind in the “in” position (though you won’t have the greatest grip on the crown) and set the time in the “out” position.

See here at 14:20: 






Also decided to go for a Sinn 656 homage, with dial and hands, as well as a Seiko 5/SNK bracelet, from Yobokies.

Regrettably, I shattered a flat sapphire crystal with blue AR from Crystaltimes, and they were out of stock for a replacement. So I went with another flat sapphire without AR from them just to be done with it. 

I hate installing crystals. I botched the aftermarket crystal gasket from Crystaltimes, and nearly botched the OEM one as well. But I was able to get the sapphire installed imperfectly but “good enough” with the latter gasket (a little gasket warp and uneven crystal height near the 7) given the need to get this in the mail for Xmas. 

Note to self: in the future, buy several spare crystal gaskets when planning a crystal swap. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

marcellolipi said:


> Nice weekend
> 
> View attachment 16303842


Slack Bay 36? Seick Bay 36? BlacKX Bay 36?

Good job either way.


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## ManualWinder (Apr 15, 2020)

My first build based on SKX013. Converted bezel to bi-directional but still deciding on the style/insert..


----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)

ManualWinder said:


> My first build based on SKX013. Converted bezel to bi-directional but still deciding on the style/insert..
> View attachment 16315363
> 
> View attachment 16315364


I dig the black insert. Of course, I'm just some random dude on the internet.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

ManualWinder said:


> My first build based on SKX013. Converted bezel to bi-directional but still deciding on the style/insert..
> View attachment 16315363
> 
> View attachment 16315364



Option 1 for me.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

My second attempt at modding. Tricky one for me as I had to use double sided dots for the dial. Getting everything to line up was difficult for a newbie ! Pleased with it though.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## ManualWinder (Apr 15, 2020)

JojX said:


> Option 1 for me.


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

My latest SKX Gold case mod with NH36, double dome Sapphire - Blue AR, Stainless Steel Chapter Wheel and ceramic bezel insert etc. Just a cheap dial, but suited the build in my opinion.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

scooby-wrx said:


> My latest SKX Gold case mod with NH36, double dome Sapphire - Blue AR, Stainless Steel Chapter Wheel and ceramic bezel insert etc. Just a cheap dial, but suited the build in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 16317134
> 
> View attachment 16317137


Noice !

But I guess it does not bother you to have a GMT (24 hour) bezel with no GMT hand?
Personally, it would bug me to get a reading off the bzle that did not correspond to anything.
But some folks just like the look and I can understand that. 
Maybe it's the density of numbers + the dot between them.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Yes, very well aware of that. Tried several, but liked the look of the GMT best for today.

Close 2nd was a Yatchmaster.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

My Christmas eve dinner watch - Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

Am looking to do a Seiko Mod to this. Can anyone tell me what parts I would need including which watch I should buy to start the project. Also any recommendations on a supplier for the parts.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

the_chang said:


> Am looking to do a Seiko Mod to this. Can anyone tell me what parts I would need including which watch I should buy to start the project. Also any recommendations on a supplier for the parts.
> 
> View attachment 16318494


Check DLW, Crystaltimes, Yobokies, Lucius Atelier, Namokimods, Watch & Style to name a few.

As long as you know which base model you're starting with, finding which parts are compatible should be self-evident, they're commonly sorted by compatibility.

If you're starting from scratch, you can either buy every part you need or source a used SRPD, that's probably the cheapest starting point.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

BTNMNKI said:


> Check DLW, Crystaltimes, Yobokies, Lucius Atelier, Namokimods, Watch & Style to name a few.
> 
> As long as you know which base model you're starting with, finding which parts are compatible should be self-evident, they're commonly sorted by compatibility.
> 
> If you're starting from scratch, you can either buy every part you need or source a used SRPD, that's probably the cheapest starting point.


Used 5KX is a quick way to get there. Also don’t forget Invicta Pro Diver. You only need to source a dial and hands.


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

Saswatch said:


> 5KX



The main problem am having is to find a watch that has its crown at 3 o'clock postion


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

the_chang said:


> The main problem am having is to find a watch that has its crown at 3 o'clock postion


Invicta Pro Diver


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

Saswatch said:


> Invicta Pro Diver



The deal breaker is that it says Invicta on the side of the case


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

the_chang said:


> The deal breaker is that it says Invicta on the side of the case


Sand it down


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Saswatch said:


> Sand it down


Like this: 

Before:










After:


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

ccmjd said:


> Like this:
> 
> Before:
> 
> ...



Where did you get that seiko dial from to fit ?


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

the_chang said:


> Where did you get that seiko dial from to fit ?


That dial came from ajuicet, I attached the Seiko logo. Any 28.5mm diameter dial will fit the Invicta 8926, as the movement is a Seiko NH 35A. A lot of Seiko dials will fit the bill.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

the_chang said:


> Am looking to do a Seiko Mod to this. Can anyone tell me what parts I would need including which watch I should buy to start the project. Also any recommendations on a supplier for the parts.
> 
> View attachment 16318494



This watch is one of my builds from almost 2 years ago! SO glad to see someone still appreciate it  

I have all parts in stock to build another, so get in touch if you'd like more info.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Extra ordinary but real mod










nice OEM waffle - normally the case needs a dial with monster or SKX013 chapter ring










Aftermarket crown and hands


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Anyone here know how to sterilize an enamel dial? I have one from Namoki mods but would like to remove some or all of the dial markings. They’re painted on. I asked Namoki and they suggested maybe using lighter fluid. Has anyone tried this? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> My latest SKX Gold case mod with NH36, double dome Sapphire - Blue AR, Stainless Steel Chapter Wheel and ceramic bezel insert etc. Just a cheap dial, but suited the build in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 16317134
> 
> View attachment 16317137


Wow, I'm not a fan of gold for wearing, but this mod may be one of the nicest I've seen. Great work.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Watchout63 said:


> Wow, I'm not a fan of gold for wearing, but this mod may be one of the nicest I've seen. Great work.


Thanks *Watchout63*, appreciate it  I feel the same about wearing gold. Recently ordered another set of these parts to add one to my collection (MM300 style gold hands instead). Will probably end up selling as it won't get enough use, but nice to have for now


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Douglas673 (Dec 29, 2021)

beautiful in its simplicity.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Something different built using genuine SNK375K Seiko 5 parts for a customer in New York.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Just finished my first build. Lucius Atelier case, bracelet and movement. Namokimods hands and dial. Definitely a learning experience but I think it turned out pretty alright.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Took this:









And this









And turned it into this











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

h_zee13 said:


> Took this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those look fantastic! Could you just swap the movements or did you have to swap dials?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Mongrel build. I had the movement, dial, hands kicking around, out of an SRPE53 which went another way, and a 7s26-0480 case. Let's see if we can make it work...


































The crown. Re-used the 0480 crown. Gave it a bit of heat with a lighter and the 7s stem spun right off. Caseback is aftermarket NH. 

I was anxious about the built movement just kicking around - safest place for it is 8n another build.


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

Am hoping someone can help me on this. 
I missed out on bidding for this watch on eBay and it sold for £15.00 with no other bidders.

I can see its been modded. Can anyone tell me which watch model number Seiko watch was used with the movement so that I can perhaps make it myself.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

I like my mods to feel like they might be from Seiko at 1st glance, so, aftermarket case, NH36 with Kanji day, all white border hands, engraved crown, flat sapphire, coin bezel, silver insert. The only thing Seiko here is the dial.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Man of Kent said:


> *I like my mods to feel like they might be from Seiko at 1st glance*, so, aftermarket case, NH36 with Kanji day, all white border hands, engraved crown, flat sapphire, coin bezel, silver insert. The only thing Seiko here is the dial.


Noice!

So what you're saying is, you'd like a Seiko that Seiko could've made if ONLY they didn't F it up with crappy details and sloppy assembly. I totally hear ya. 

It's kinda like wanting a clean sandwich that was not dropped on the floor, then picked up, and put on a plate as if nothing happened.


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Noice!
> 
> So what you're saying is, you'd like a Seiko that Seiko could've made if ONLY they didn't F it up with crappy details and sloppy assembly. I totally hear ya.
> 
> It's kinda like wanting a clean sandwich that was not dropped on the floor, then picked up, and put on a plate as if nothing happened.


Perfectly put. You have to go big money to get the equivalent from Seiko. 
Actually this one was built around a spare dial that was looking for a home.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Modded the 6139 today 😃 This is a SKX Jubilee which is actually quite comfortable. Ran the original bracelet through the ultrasonic cleaner so had to find something to throw on.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Just finished this, Grade 5 titanium case, bezel, crown and NATO with grade 2 titanium hardware


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Not technically a mod because I built it all from individually sourced parts, but close enough I think for this thread.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Mod bros... Seiko 5 SNXS7x case - does one of the Uncle Seiko Bellmatic bracelets fit an SNXS case? If so, does either fit better than the other? 

I have a US 700x bracelet on my SNKL41 and it is all that. Love it. So does the mrs-ish. She asked if she could get one for her "blue Seiko." SNKL = 18mm lug width, so 700x endlink works great; SNXS = 19mm lug width, so...? Both 701x and 702x are listed at 19mm.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## dayla (Dec 16, 2021)

hizzey said:


> *Post your mods here =>*
> 
> Latest Mod
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post, but did you have to do anything to the case to fit the SNZG crown?


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

dayla said:


> I know this is an old post, but did you have to do anything to the case to fit the SNZG crown?


It fits perfect out of the box


----------



## dayla (Dec 16, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> It fits perfect out of the box


Sorry I don't know what it's called, but isn't the circumference of the seat where the crown would sit smaller than the SNZG crown?


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Thicker sapphire, bold white seconds hand, and bracelet added/modded to this monchard























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

dayla said:


> Sorry I don't know what it's called, but isn't the circumference of the seat where the crown would sit smaller than the SNZG crown?


it’s called push/pull tube - and all of this Seiko 5 tubes have the same diameter - sometimes it could be difficult with the length of the tube - but this combination fits without any problem


----------



## dayla (Dec 16, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> it’s called push/pull tube - and all of this Seiko 5 tubes have the same diameter - sometimes it could be difficult with the length of the tube - but this combination fits without any problem


Not the tube, but the case it self where the crown would sit, the little recessed area that is usually just slightly bigger than the crown. From what I understand the SNK has a crown that is about 3mm. Where it sits would be just slightly bigger. If you use a bigger crown, then it wouldn't sit flush in the recessed area? And if it sits slightly higher, I'm wondering if the rubber gaskets would actually fit into the push/pull tube or if you loose water resistance?


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

SNK Case and crown 










SNZG crown


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Custom made today


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> Custom made today
> 
> View attachment 16347079
> 
> View attachment 16347107


Looks awesome ! Would you mind sharing details of parts used and where they were obtained ? 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

marcellolipi said:


> Custom made today
> 
> View attachment 16347079
> 
> View attachment 16347107


Well done.
dP


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

spireitman said:


> Looks awesome ! Would you mind sharing details of parts used and where they were obtained ?


Cushion case by crystaltimes
Bezel by Dave Murphy 
Insert and second by Yobokies 
Crown from timebymail
Hands from Shenzenhappytime
Strap from mastersintime 
Dial from watchpartsplaza




Dan Pierce said:


> Well done.
> dP


Many thanks 🙏


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> Cushion case by crystaltimes
> Bezel by Dave Murphy
> Insert and second by Yobokies
> Crown from timebymail
> ...


Thanks for the reply.
Will certainly be looking at these suppliers.

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## dayla (Dec 16, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> SNK Case and crown
> 
> View attachment 16346810
> 
> ...


Very helpful thank you! I guess it does stick out from the recessed area, but if it works, it works.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

007 “Fancy Flieger” 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Harvester of Sorrow.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## efeo (Jul 20, 2006)

My sumod









Enviado desde mi CLT-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

My homage to the iconic Turtles, a combination of 6105 and 6309 elements.

Seikomods: CT037 crystal with clear AR, CT702 case and accessories
Watchandstyle: BGW9 H+M hands, Crown, chapter ring, NH36
WRAccessories: Long sweep 6105 seconds hand, BGW9 day and date discs
DLW: bezel and insert
Uncle Seiko: Irezumi strap
OEM SRP777 dial

I have to say the watches I built lately are stellar quality, mod parts makers have stepped up their game a lot, when you build a watch like this the final quality is outstanding. It wasn’t like that before.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

d3xmeister said:


> My homage to the iconic Turtles, a combination of 6105 and 6309 elements.
> 
> Seikomods: CT037 crystal with clear AR, CT702 case and accessories
> Watchandstyle: BGW9 H+M hands, Crown, chapter ring, NH36
> ...


Nice work and love the menu items making up this mod.


----------



## biff1971 (Jan 30, 2018)

Really admire the skill and imagination of the modder guys. 
Time i had a custom watch in my life / collection too i think......


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

d3xmeister said:


> *My homage* to the iconic Turtles, a combination of 6105 and 6309 elements.
> ... mod parts makers have _*stepped up their game*_ a lot, when you build a watch like this the final quality is outstanding. It wasn’t like that before.


Nice job! 

*Ya!* Now you can make / have those Seiko watches (and with better design) that Seiko SHOULD have made but didn't. 
At least, not properly, with no misalignment issues, etc.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Fresh hands, hacking Miyota. 




















Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Another Tandorio case. Don’t like the hands on it though…


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Seems like a modding weekend. A cheap 30 euros watch. Replaced the miyota 2035 with a VH31, added flat sapphire and got myself a 55-euros-4-ticks-per-second-Stocker-and-Yale-marathonesque 34mm knockoff


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

JojX said:


> Another Tandorio case. Don’t like the hands on it though…


I like the straight ends of these case - but decided to take a OEM case for my next pilot project.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Dive Bomber.

My eyes hurt from aligning this thing…









































Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

*SKX013 Red Dial Bead Blast Finish*


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Changed the seconds hand, and then corrected the micro misalignment between dial and chapter ring by setting the dial with the dial feet removed.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

First mod (completed in 2015) for my wedding day.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo (Jan 9, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Changed the seconds hand, and then corrected the micro misalignment between dial and chapter ring by setting the dial with the dial feet removed.
> 
> View attachment 16356005
> View attachment 16356006
> ...


Hey now, what's going on?
No gold??
No rock???
Is this the new you in 2022.


I do like the month-date complication, but you forgot to rotate it 90°...


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Fordite dial with laser cut overlay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NB006 (Jan 11, 2022)

This is my first mod. All that will be left from the original will be the mid-case, caseback and bezel click. Somewhere in transit are a new knurled crown and a domed sapphire crystal.
I never thought this would be so much fun to do, not to mention addictive!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SNZG model. Yobokies dial + hands.

Had it originally on this pale grey "Pilot" strap with rivets. 
But I changed the strap, to Tobacco Brown Nato leather -- see about getting a different vibe.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I’m really liking my new mil-build. Now on an 18mm strap. More balanced than the 16mm one.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> SNZG model. Yobokies dial + hands.
> 
> Had it originally on this pale grey "Pilot" strap with rivets.
> But I changed the strap, to Tobacco Brown Nato leather -- see about getting a different vibe.
> ...


I really dig the riveted strap. Link, please.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JojX said:


> I really dig the* riveted strap*. Link, please.


Was a random ebay purchase, years ago


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Was a random ebay purchase, years ago



Would look great on a bronze flieger with those (faux) bronze rivets.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JojX said:


> Would look great on a bronze flieger with those (faux) bronze rivets.


Not even faux bronze; more like nickel-tin


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Not even faux bronze; more like nickel-tin


Still better than steel rivets + bronze  Changed the rivets myself from ss to bronze on this Ali strap to match the case


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


>


Whoa! How did I miss this one?
Had no idea your gentle Canadian personality would allow you to do do such a badass macho piece, hombre.
Or, maybe you guys up there save your machismo only for lumberjacking. 
Maybe I am misinformed bcz of the media showing me a lot of dancing and submissive smiling while in various costumes, by your very fearless leader.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Whoa! How did I miss this one?
> Had no idea your gentle Canadian personality would allow you to do do such a badass macho piece, hombre.
> Or, maybe you guys up there save your machismo only for lumberjacking.
> Maybe I am misinformed bcz of the media showing me a lot of dancing and submissive smiling while in various costumes, by your very fearless leader.


Thanks Mate!

It’s amazing, the things that occur in igloos during the the semi-permanent winter darkness! 

Also, it’s a Tudor homage, not a Turdeu! 

We will lull the globe into complacent acceptance of our mild tree sap and potato-cheese curd-gravy ways before we Ryan Celine Reynolds crosscheck the world! 

Never underestimate the Frostrailians!

Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Custom build with hackable hand winding NE15 for child #1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Skx mod






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Dresser with a low price but high quality Ali case










(Alignment like Seiko OEM ;-)


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I’ve been mod-crazy recently. An old vostok I had lying around. Put a new dial (baked explorer), hands (ranger) and the amphibia acrylic crystal. So it’s obviously not a Seiko. But I bought the parts from a vendor that carries Seiko compatible parts so I think I could be forgiven…


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Custom build with hackable hand winding NE15 for child #1
> View attachment 16359688
> 
> 
> ...


Mind sharing a link for this lovely dial?


----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)

Modded salmon dial


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

JojX said:


> Mind sharing a link for this lovely dial?


It’s a Dagaz Military Dial, but they appear to be out of stock — no link on the Dagaz webstore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Hardscrabbler said:


> It’s a Dagaz Military Dial, but they appear to be out of stock — no link on the Dagaz webstore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Custom build with hacking hand winding NE15 for child #2











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Custom build with hacking hand winding NE15 for child #2
> 
> View attachment 16363458
> 
> ...


It seems child #1 is a sporty type and child #2 more of an intellectual type


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Put on fat ladder hands from the Dagaz clearance sale to go from this:








to that:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SNKF, with a dark gray Dagaz dial + "vintage" hands
I wiped the crystal before shooting. And yet?? Dust!! Arrrrrrgh!


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> SNKF, with a dark gray Dagaz dial + "vintage" hands
> I wiped the crystal before shooting. And yet?? Dust!! Arrrrrrgh!
> View attachment 16365492
> View attachment 16365498
> View attachment 16365500


Ah well, there may be dust, but there are certainly no flies on you, Chronopolis!


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

It just so happens that I'm wearing one today....


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> SNKF, with a dark gray Dagaz dial + "vintage" hands
> I wiped the crystal before shooting. And yet?? Dust!! Arrrrrrgh!
> View attachment 16365492
> View attachment 16365498
> View attachment 16365500


Working after midnight!

Well, almost midnight… 

Embrace the dust, I’ve built on my kitchen counter… ever pull a movement to get breadcrumbs off the inside of a crystal? 

If I were to start a mod company: “Reckless Mohds”


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)

Was going to start a thread but figured I'd try here first:

Just bought a new SRPE93 and would like to upgrade to sapphire, a coin edge bezel and ceramic insert.

Do any of the known mod companies depth test to keep the ISO rating? If I recall, LIW tests to 100m--obviously I'm not diving to that depth but it'd still be nice to keep the rating.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

35mm minimalistic mod


----------



## roachjl (Mar 17, 2011)

I did this one because I was looking for a U of a Michigan themed watch. SRPD91. Love it. Right on Time Watches. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roachjl (Mar 17, 2011)

Here’s my other mod of a SRPD79.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Changed the hands and bezel assembly for low profile.
















Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> 35mm minimalistic mod
> 
> View attachment 16367997


Wow!!! Can you share a link for the dial and hands?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

marcellolipi said:


> 35mm minimalistic mod
> 
> View attachment 16367997


NOICE!! 
Some of those slim Seiko 5 cases are actually terrific! 
Sort of an open "secret", that only the very discerning cognoscenti seem to know.

I myself will be taking delivery of some from the early 2000's, that take straight end bracelets.


----------



## Dom.H (Jun 3, 2015)

7002-7000 with a spb213 style dial.
Black and white just always seems to do it for me.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

JojX said:


> Wow!!! Can you share a link for the dial and hands?


sorry - was a single one Miyota 28mm dial from eBay
Hour hand from Yobokies - minute hand Submariner style




Chronopolis said:


> NOICE!!
> Some of those slim Seiko 5 cases are actually terrific!
> Sort of an open "secret", that only the very discerning cognoscenti seem to know.
> 
> I myself will be taking delivery of some from the early 2000's, that take straight end bracelets.


Thanks - you’re right - the straight end Seiko Protos SNZD is a Must Have


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

marcellolipi said:


> Thanks - you’re right - the straight end Seiko Protos *SNZD* is a Must Have


I used to have one. Mod'd it, and sold it. I still regret it.


----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mte78 said:


> View attachment 16368999


Nice collection. Can you post more pics with the turtle pam? I mean the one on the right. Is the dial from raffles? Hows the lume?


----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Second hand switch - for more minimalistic design









Plexi give it a vintage attribute









a Tool watch need a steel Case back










the Shell Cordovan makes it look very sexy


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> Second hand switch - for more minimalistic design
> View attachment 16369240
> 
> 
> ...


This is sooo gorgeous.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Used an old watch I bought a few years back. Meant to be all sterile but had the branding of the famous exploring company all over the place. The dial, the crown, the chapter ring, the crystal and the clasp. I removed the innards and used a QM branded dial I had left after swaping to a sterile on my Benrus homage. I used the hands from a 5 dollar watch:








and put a VH31:








Now I have a 36mm khaki field quartz. The plan is to completely debrand it (hope the branding doesnt show in the photos) and put in a flat sapphire.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

JojX said:


> Put on fat ladder hands from the Dagaz clearance sale to go from this:


Do you know if dagaz manages the new EU customs declarations for the customer? Or do I have to pay tax + handling fees in my country?

how was your experience? Thank you!

btw: I like your military inspired creations.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

wurscht said:


> Do you know if dagaz manages the new EU customs declarations for the customer? Or do I have to pay tax + handling fees in my country?
> 
> how was your experience? Thank you!
> 
> btw: I like your military inspired creations.


I had to pay VAT and the fees myself. I frankly don’t know if Dagaz charges extra - would have to check the invoice. Anyways, Polish customs usually hit me with the fees no matter if I had paid the VAT in advance or not.
EDIT: Just paid for the goods, Dagaz doesn’t add the VAT.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Okay, thanks for the detailed info!


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Working on a new mod with the Lucius Atelier baby Grand Seiko case they recently came out with. All went well but the lug holes are very very close to the bottom of the lugs, so much so the band looks a bit odd I think.


----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

Filled it full of pure silicone oil.


----------



## erasmus24 (Nov 3, 2015)

Mix Seikroley Batman Manta Ray


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Orange is the new black !









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

I‘m on a vintage modding trip










Pulsar 37mm case with Great shape
Seiko OEM Quartz dial
Raffles Dauphine hands
NH35 movement
Corum Bubble strap


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Thoughts on this crazy idea ?
I have a doxa style case and intended to use an orange dial to match the bezel but then out of curiosity tried this funky blue one in.

The thing is I really like the blue dial which is a bit crazy. I may get up tomorrow and wonder "what was I thinking".

What do you think am I mad or could it look good ?
















Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

spireitman said:


> Thoughts on this crazy idea ?
> I have a doxa style case and intended to use an orange dial to match the bezel but then out of curiosity tried this funky blue one in.
> 
> The thing is I really like the blue dial which is a bit crazy. I may get up tomorrow and wonder "what was I thinking".
> ...


It's not the most horrible combo I've seen but would paint the bezel numerals to match.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

spireitman said:


> Thoughts on this crazy idea ?
> I have a doxa style case and intended to use an orange dial to match the bezel but then out of curiosity tried this funky blue one in.
> 
> The thing is I really like the blue dial which is a bit crazy. I may get up tomorrow and wonder "what was I thinking".
> ...


I like this. Not everything has to be matchy matchy.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

spireitman said:


> Thoughts on this crazy idea ?
> I have a doxa style case and intended to use an orange dial to match the bezel but then out of curiosity tried this funky blue one in.
> 
> The thing is I really like the blue dial which is a bit crazy. I may get up tomorrow and wonder "what was I thinking".
> ...


Doooo itt! If you toss on an orange minute hand, it’ll work just fine.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

spireitman said:


> Thoughts on this crazy idea ?
> I have a doxa style case and intended to use an orange dial to match the bezel but then out of curiosity tried this funky blue one in.
> 
> The thing is I really like the blue dial which is a bit crazy. I may get up tomorrow and wonder "what was I thinking".
> ...


What were you thinking???


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

JojX said:


> What were you thinking???


Did have a few beers in my defence !
Thanks all for the replies and think I will save the blue for a turtle mod.

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

spireitman said:


> Did have a few beers in my defence !
> Thanks all for the replies and think I will save the blue for a turtle mod.
> 
> Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


It could work though. I just think blue dials are highly overrated


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

Anybody knows where I can find sterile gun metal brushed chapter ring without minutes marks for skx007/009 case. PM me if you have information or one for sale. Thanks in advance.

Отправлено с моего AC2001 через Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Denesenko said:


> Anybody knows where I can find sterile gun metal brushed chapter ring without minutes marks for skx007/009 case. PM me if you have information or one for sale. Thanks in advance.


Man - you need help by the doctor 





__





GUNMETAL BRUSHED ST.STEEL CUSTOM CHAPTER RING FOR SKX007 7S26-0020 R-01-GM-B – One Second Closer







one-second-closer.com


----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

marcellolipi said:


> Man - you need help by the doctor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, he had them previously, but they are out of stock now. I wrote him some letters and could get any response from him. That's why I decided ask here.

Отправлено с моего AC2001 через Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Denesenko said:


> Anybody knows where I can find sterile gun metal brushed chapter ring without minutes marks for skx007/009 case. PM me if you have information or one for sale. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Отправлено с моего AC2001 через Tapatalk


** not gunmetal but brushed **
may have to order other items as it doesn’t meet the minimum amount for free shipping.

Brushed silver chapter ring for SKX

Here is Another option


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Denesenko (Sep 1, 2016)

ChiefJr said:


> ** not gunmetal but brushed **
> may have to order other items as it doesn’t meet the minimum amount for free shipping.
> 
> Brushed silver chapter ring for SKX
> ...


Thanks for your training to help me. 
For my project I need gun metal color brushed chapter rind and the problem is that I can't find it for sale now

Отправлено с моего AC2001 через Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

ccmjd said:


> View attachment 16383996


The thing with the snk is that it’s such a beauty that virtually any mod transfers it into a high-end level. I’m a sucker for military mods. Yours is super. I need to get one before it’s discontinued and mod it like crazy.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

ccmjd said:


> View attachment 16383996


Great looking Mod! What case is this? I am hoping that all 28.5 dials and hands will work with this case?


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Cahanc said:


> Great looking Mod! What case is this? I am hoping that all 28.5 dials and hands will work with this case?


Thanks. It's an SNK809 case. And, yes, they'll fit.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

This one got the call this week as per rotation


----------



## dayla (Dec 16, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> Second hand switch - for more minimalistic design
> View attachment 16369240
> 
> 
> ...


I have this case. Where did you find the crystal?


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

dayla said:


> I have this case. Where did you find the crystal?


MHH super domed Sternkreuz Plexi from Cousins.uk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Recently, I've been appreciating smaller, simpler cases more. 
And, for that, some of the old Seiko 5 models do very nicely.
This one is SNZF05, with Namoki dial + hands.
And I do love the non-hacking 7S26 work pony inside.   
Some seconds off here n there everyday, but so what. Good enough for my needs.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Recently, I've been appreciating smaller, simpler cases more.
> And, for that, some of the old Seiko 5 models do very nicely.
> This one is SNZF05, with Namoki dial + hands.
> And I do love the non-hacking 7S26 work pony inside.


hacking is overrated - winding would be nice - sometimes


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Smaller cases are luvly. I pair them up with vh31s. Virtually all quartz hands fit like a glove (pun intended)


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Not sure if this counts, i just replaced the bezel and the insert..


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

… and you made a new watch with these changes. 👌


how do you fix the movement in the case? Is there a fitting movement holder for nh35 cases?


JojX said:


> Smaller cases are luvly. I pair them up with vh31s. Virtually all quartz hands fit like a glove (pun intended)
> View attachment 16391312


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

wurscht said:


> … and you made a new watch with these changes. 👌
> 
> 
> how do you fix the movement in the case? Is there a fitting movement holder for nh35 cases?


This one is not nh35. It’s a VH31, a quartz with 4 ticks per second. It was an old watch with the dead hand winding movement and a rather ugly domed dial. So a flat dial I bought off Ali didnt fit - it was flat so the movement wouldnt align with the crown tube. I had to file it to 28.5 mm and then I used a tension ring from the amphibia crystal to act as a chapter ring. Surprisingly it was a perfect fit. I didn’t have an appropriate VH31 movement holder but I used a miyota one (same ligne) which also fit no problem. And a 6.5 mm crown with a 3mm tube opening (old Seiko type). So it is a ragbag of different parts, a bit of high-end engineering  and the result is the watch that was no more pricey than a happy meal at mcdonald’s. It has this old omega / longines flavour and I really like it. Oh, and the hands have been taken from an Ali 5 dollar watch for kids.


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

Hardscrabbler said:


> Custom build with hackable hand winding NE15 for child #1
> View attachment 16359688
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! Mind if I ask where you snagged that dial?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Another VH31 mod. With the modding spree going at this pace, by the end of January I will be able to equip a small army.
i bought this from Ali:








Nothing Seiko about it. 38mm diameter, beadblasted case, miyota Super 2035 and allegedly 100wr. So I put a spare VH31 into the case and added a non-branded 12-24 dial that was used in 33mm mil watch and just seemed too big. I think it looks much better when housed in a bigger case:






















Now waiting for a flat sapphire to replace the mineral crystal the watch came with and the mod will be complete.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

And on a different nato. I think gray is the way to go with a beadblasted case. No more photos - promise


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Just received today and thrilled! Threw it on a Nato for now while I wait for my parachute straps to come in. 

Modded by @Chronopolis


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Finally decided to get into the fixed bezel SRPE's... upgraded this one with an NE15, MM200 dial, MM300 hands, and a slim case back cover. Not impressed with the Seiko NATO so I'm sporting it on a 3-ring Zulu for now.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

38mm Heavy Metal










and nice lume










38mm Submariner case by Lucius
7s26-0010 case code bezel
62Mas hands with sandpapered ends by monsterwatches
20mm solid President with massive end links and Seiko clasp by tools852


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

How about a nighttime version of @Chronopolis Mod?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Watchout63 said:


> How about a nighttime version of @Chronopolis Mod?
> 
> View attachment 16398344


If you do it lying on your back, and after taking a few big bong hits, 
you can pretend it's a UFO


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

A re-do.
The insert got scratched, so I replaced it with the same.
And, while I was at it, I decided to change the dial / hands too.
Now , I feel like I have a "new" watch. Woohoo! 
( By the Grace of the Almighty, even the poor have a way of finding their joys.  )


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Ben_Kenobi said:


> Nice!! Mind if I ask where you snagged that dial?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like a dagaz mil dial to me - sold out


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> A re-do.
> The insert got scratched, so I replaced it with the same.
> And, while I was at it, I decided to change the dial / hands too.
> Now , I feel like I have a "new" watch. Woohoo!
> ...


Nice. Very nice. Is the dial from raffles?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JojX said:


> Nice. Very nice. Is the *dial from raffles*?


Thx. Yes it is


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

My Seiko Marinist creation (not mod for this beauty)










Most of Marine style watches comes without lume










And no Marine style watch has a 20bar WR










I think - it’s my grail watch

Bye guys

edit
OEM 38mm Seiko case
31.5mm Alpinist dial reduced to 30.5mm
Raffles Blue hands with home made lume 
OEM 6R15 (was needful)
19mm Milanaise by JB Champion


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

marcellolipi said:


> My Seiko Marinist creation (not mod for this beauty)
> I think - it’s my grail watch
> 
> Bye guys
> ...


Terrific! Great work! 
Q: Dial reduction -- can it be done ONLY by using a file, by hand? Rather than, say, a lathe?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Finally finished (for now) the 213 > 149 swap. Unfortunately _once again _one of the OEM hands from a set from parts-center on eBay has a cosmetic problem, this time the second hand from an SPB143 set. Eventually I'll get around to replacing it with another one, from a different shop. Any suggestions from you folks about other places to look? WPP is usually out of everything, and I've never seen them even list a stock item for this particular second hand.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> Finally finished (for now) the 213 > 149 swap. Unfortunately _once again _one of the OEM hands from a set from parts-center on eBay has a cosmetic problem, this time the second hand from an SPB143 set. Eventually I'll get around to replacing it with another one, from a different shop. Any suggestions from you folks about other places to look? WPP is usually out of everything, and I've ever seen them even list a stock item for this particular second hand.



I can't tell from that photo if your handset is brushed or polished, but I ordered a 62mas set from Watch&Style that was just fine. OFC, those aren't OEM parts, so you won't be getting them with Lumibrite orwhatever it is Seiko's proprietary lume is called.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

BTNMNKI said:


> I can't tell from that photo if your handset is brushed or polished, but I ordered a 62mas set from Watch&Style that was just fine. OFC, those aren't OEM parts, so you won't be getting them with Lumibrite orwhatever it is Seiko's proprietary lume is called.


They're oem 149, so half and half. From what I saw W&S hands use C3, which is a little too green looking. BGW9 I think would be close enough, but I haven't seen 63MAS style hands using BGW9 anywhere.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Terrific! Great work!
> Q: Dial reduction -- can it be done ONLY by using a file, by hand? Rather than, say, a lathe?


Many thanks for kind words.
That’s the tool I use to reduce ;-)


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Another cheap VH31 build / mod. This should probably go to the vostok thread.

vostok case (broken movement, ruined crystal and the crown in a condition I would never think is possible)
VH31 (from a local supplier - cheaper than Ali)
Ali 28.5mm dial
hands from kid’s watch (not my kid though)
Ali 6.5mm crown with 2.5 tube opening
acrylic crystal from the drawer.
So it’s mostly recycled stuff.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Two do-overs. Just the hands... and a little dial realignment
1. Bezel-less 6105 Ali Express clone.
2. SRP 775 Turtle


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Sea urchin on the left










PS: I‘m not sponsored by KOMOworks, but I like their dials


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Still really enjoying my SPB213 > 149.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

marcellolipi said:


> KOMOworks, I like their dials


I never knew they existed. I do now. 
(Whoa, kinda not cheap!)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Ranger Modello Due project


----------



## dognmoon (12 mo ago)

My two, but I didn’t do the work myself. The Hulk is a little over the top for me, but is clean and keeps to +/-5spd, which is great. The vintage sub is also cool, but I wish it had applied indices instead of painted. Not a dealbreaker, because the watch wears so classically at 39mm, but whatever.

I’ve got both the srp777 and 775, and I often think I’m close to getting up the nerve to mod them, but then my ADHD-ness just focuses on buying something new.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I always wanted a ZENO ARMY diver with its even-numbers only dial, but never got around to getting one. Well, this is as close as I'm gonna get. 
6105 clone, Yobokies dial + hands


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> A re-do.
> The insert got scratched, so I replaced it with the same.
> And, while I was at it, I decided to change the dial / hands too.
> Now , I feel like I have a "new" watch. Woohoo!
> ...


So neat, beautiful 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Maranez Firefly project....


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

carlowus said:


> Maranez Firefly project....
> 
> 
> View attachment 16421185


Nice job Carlo, looks fantastic


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Watchout63 said:


> Nice job Carlo, looks fantastic


Thank you for the kind words.

Wearing it today.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

New bracelet for my SNKK










The SNKL bracelet has 20mm width at the clasp - the original SNKK 16mm only










the SNKL fits perfect on the SNKK…










…and looks more valuable


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

marcellolipi said:


> New bracelet for my SNKK
> 
> View attachment 16424897


Nice, does the Alpinist dial fit on that case? I thought it was a little larger? And the hands, do they have good lume? If so where did you get them? I hope you don't mind me asking...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Islander Mil Sub


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

carlowus said:


> Nice, does the Alpinist dial fit on that case? I thought it was a little larger?


Thats right - bought the dial in 2019 and can’t remember the size - but reducing the dial diameter was necessary.




carlowus said:


> And the hands, do they have good lume?


Yes - at night you have enough lume every time. The hour hand is Seiko OEM.






















carlowus said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking...


To give or get information for your or my next mod is a pleasure


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

marcellolipi said:


> Thats right - bought the dial in 2019 and can’t remember the size - but reducing the dial diameter was necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much and appreciated.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


Nice work SV  I'm not a big fan of* Red*, but that SKX looks great with the racing stripes.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Baltic with Seiko movement and SM300 dial/hands...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Lucius Atelier 36mm GS case and hands
NH36 movement
Seiko SRP899 dials


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> Lucius Atelier 36mm GS case and hands
> NH36 movement
> Seiko SRP899 dials





















Mod brothers have watch sisters 😃


----------



## H3rBz (Jul 10, 2021)

My latest build. NH35, Riyi002 36mm explorer case, Namoki Explorer Dial, Namoki MM black hands and CheapestNatoStraps Marine Nationale Strap.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

My latest SKX mod (up for sale this evening)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Tac Frog Ghost Pilot


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Just modded the handset again on this Dark Seals model from Seals. Now the domy sapphire is next 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Imbiton said:


> Just modded the handset again on this Dark Seals model from Seals. Now the domy sapphire is next
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thank you and nice. Can I ask where those Handsets are from?


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

carlowus said:


> Tac Frog Ghost Pilot
> 
> 
> View attachment 16430686
> ...



Nice mod Carlo, I like this combo it flows nicely. I believe you can buy these cases now from AE in the standard SS and also in the black PVD.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

carlowus said:


> Thank you and nice. Can I ask where those Handsets are from?


the seconds hands is from Dagaz (not the hour/minute ones) although i had to buy the fuill set from Dagaz in order to get this seconds hand that fits miyota (.17mm hole). The hour/minute were from eBay a while ago. Need to look that one up.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Watchout63 said:


> Nice mod Carlo, I like this combo it flows nicely. I believe you can buy these cases now from AE in the standard SS and also in the black PVD.


Could be, this one is a Tactical Frog.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Imbiton said:


> the seconds hands is from Dagaz (not the hour/minute ones) although i had to buy the fuill set from Dagaz in order to get this seconds hand that fits miyota (.17mm hole). The hour/minute were from eBay a while ago. Need to look that one up.


Cool, thank you for the data.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Just finished the latest mod - SKX009 with the following:

LX Bezel
Ceramic Bezel Insert
Double Dome Sapphire Crystal - Blue A/R


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Old mod re-housed in Namoki field case. Dagaz bund dial, re-painted Ranger hands from Raffles Time.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

I love seeing the seconds hand sweep across the dial, but many manufacturers use a chrome stem/stick hand which gets lost to me against a dark dial background. The miyota 9015 series seconds hand has a .17mm diameter which is different than the ETA 2824/seikos. Enter Dagaz, who had a few sets on sale, and wallah, my 9015 white visible seconds hand collection is growing. A few out there, such Balihai GMTs did use the thick white seconds stick (2893 ETA), and many did in the 1970s.





































Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

A couple of my hydromods....


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

KINETIC dial ,


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Three mods with the 03T0 case, my favourite Seiko case as a great size at 38mm with 20mm lug width. All upgraded with domed sapphire crystals and NH35/36 movements. L to R:
Yobokies green laurel dial and handset.
Yobokies blue alpine dial. Dagaz (I think) cathedral handset.
Seiko dial re-housed. DLW field handset.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

I love the right Field - very nice 👍


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Also with white seconds hand, even more a kind of a stick: my SKX Poseidon mod.

Grinded down 171 AM dial with brushed gold hands. D/D is fake because of damaged functionality.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

As a neutral, I'm keeping watch(s) on the Superbowl...


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> View attachment 16429616
> 
> 
> View attachment 16429613
> ...


The minute track works better with the longer GS style hands. The minute hand looks a hair too long on the dial without the track. Very nice mod.


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

Imbiton said:


> I love seeing the seconds hand sweep across the dial, but many manufacturers use a chrome stem/stick hand which gets lost to me against a dark dial background. The miyota 9015 series seconds hand has a .17mm diameter which is different than the ETA 2824/seikos. Enter Dagaz, who had a few sets on sale, and wallah, my 9015 white visible seconds hand collection is growing. A few out there, such Balihai GMTs did use the thick white seconds stick (2893 ETA), and many did in the 1970s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would love to see the cushion case Benarus without the seconds.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

All in one - the beauty and the monster


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Own2hands said:


> would love to see the cushion case Benarus without the seconds.


not on my watch - but that is a good idea for those who prefer just hour/minute!!


----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)

Simple but effective 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tk59194 (Dec 28, 2021)

Waiting on this one from NEWW


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Just realized there was a thread dedicated to Seiko mods! Guess I'll add this to the archives!

seiko-snk803-a-military-field-watch-now-more-military.5379004


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16441335


I'm not a fan at all of these square cases, but wow that looks awesome. Love the simplicity of the dial and the texture. Nice job Dan.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Watchout63 said:


> I'm not a fan at all of these square cases, but wow that looks awesome. Love the simplicity of the dial and the texture. Nice job Dan.


Thank you, sir! I just took a Seiko printed dial, sanded it smooth, and applied some Krylon textured black. It took 3 or 4 attempts. It looks like wet asphalt at certain angles.
dP


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Antother Tandorio case with the 62mas dial and hands. Very 70s.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

And another variation with the seamasteresque dial and hands.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

And finally the J Springs case (with the gold plating sanded off except for the inside of the watch to match the gold hands) with the Ali dial (filed to fit) and Dagaz hands. This one has the acrylic crystal.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SNKF:
A re-do.... It used to have "vintage" Mercedes, but they looked a bit out of proportion. 
So, I replaced them with this "paddle" + "sword" handset


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Brian May...


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16441335
> 
> View attachment 16441340
> ...


DaaAAng! I haven’t been sold on the square case yet… that is sweet!


(Shuffles off to plagiarize… heh)


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

captainmorbid said:


> DaaAAng! I haven’t been sold on the square case yet… that is sweet!
> 
> 
> (Shuffles off to plagiarize… heh)
> ...


Thanks!  
dP


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Some better quality daylight pics of the tandorio62unimas


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

And some better quality daylight pics of the J Springs mod. I’m really pleased with how it came out. Gives me the vintage Longines vibe. Planning to replace the crown with a not-as-tall 7mm one. The watch has zero water resistance. It fogs up when I watch the weather forecast on the telly.


----------



## McLocke (Jun 12, 2018)

Looking for inspiration for a Willard/turtle reissue. Any suggestions for a poor man's Willard?
















Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

McLocke said:


> Looking for inspiration for a Willard/turtle reissue. Any suggestions for a poor man's Willard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steeldive / Addiesdive should do the job. Black or blue. Avoid the green one unless you don’t mind the absolute rigmarole of the shades of green.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

A bit of blue !









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Turtle Padi dial
Turtle Padi hands
4R36
Sapphire
Engraved S crown


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

carlowus said:


> View attachment 16444361
> View attachment 16444362
> View attachment 16444363
> View attachment 16444364
> ...


So, how did you modify that?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

James Haury said:


> So, how did you modify that?


Watch is a San Martin Military, the dial is from Raffles Time and the hands are from Dagaz.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Seiko Samurai SRPB51K1 with:

- turtle bezel
-turtle steel bezel insert

From namoki mods.

Strap is Bonetto Cinturini 284.


----------



## wus7 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yobokies hands, black date wheel. Sinn rubber on deployment somehow fits perfectly. Paid more for the strap than the watch lol


----------



## LT130TH (May 28, 2020)

I've been sitting on these parts for a long time. Finally got around to putting it together. MM300 mod from a CrystalTimes 710 case and bezel. It's using some One Second Closer parts, and an LCBI gilt sapphire bezel insert. The dial is one of Komoworks' Seigaiha dials. And it's on a Crown & Buckle strap. The rotor is laser engraved, also, with the Seigaiha pattern (by clockworkmods_jd)...kind of a hidden easter egg, since this a top-loading case.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Aviator dial and hands from seikomods. Simple but love the look









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

In English it’s called Diamond Crown. In German it’s a onion 🧅 only.
Sometimes it could be difficult to find special parts from international suppliers.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

You guys are killing it on the mods! So many excellent designs. Makes it hard to buy a production watch at retail!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

SKX007 with Bezel mod


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Own2hands said:


> You guys are killing it on the mods! So many excellent designs. Makes it hard to buy a production watch at retail!


Right?


----------



## Braeroy63 (Dec 29, 2021)

My first mod. SKX009K. NH36 movement, hands from Dagaz, Blue AR crystal and lumed bezel.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Namoki Arabic dials are 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboy (Feb 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

First and second moded watch by me.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Tactical Frog Military Firefly


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Monday starts with my blue Invicta










Have a nice week


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Braeroy63 (Dec 29, 2021)

SKX009 case, NH35, Yobokies dial and hands, black date wheel, flat blue A/R crystal, ceramic PO style bezel insert and scented lint magnet of a Crafter Blue strap.


https%3A//i.imgur.com/37yYbdWl.jpg[/img]']https%3A//i.imgur.com/o1YCNYll.jpg[/img]']


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Couple mod questions - can anyone drop some knowledge?

Stem. I thought I heard that while the stem for a 7s26 won’t work on a NH36, the opposite actually will work - a NH36 stem would work with a 7s26 movement. Can anyone confirm?

Regarding the movement spacer - 7s, black; NH3x grey - if I wanted to swap one out, which is the best / easiest / correctest side of the movement to remove/replace from? dial side or rotor side? Anything particular need to be removed to do so, like date wheel (dial side) or rotor (rotor side)…?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mconlonx said:


> Stem. I thought I heard that while the stem for a 7s26 won’t work on a NH36, the opposite actually will work - *a NH36 stem would work with a 7s26 movement.* Can anyone confirm?


Yes


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> Regarding the movement spacer - 7s, black; NH3x grey - if I wanted to swap one out, which is the best / easiest / correctest side of the movement to remove/replace from? dial side or rotor side? Anything particular need to be removed to do so, like date wheel (dial side) or rotor (rotor side)…?


you have to pull the dial feet alignments outside the movement


----------



## spoonman (Dec 14, 2016)

A stripped down, bare bones, minimalist monster:


http://imgur.com/a/BVuezs8


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Most of the aftermarket 6105 Uemura cases are riffs off the larger, 44mm SLA release; this one, from Watch and Style is more SBP 42.7mm size.

(7s26 SKX movement with NH stem, and dive black movement holder with matching caseback, rather than movement holder swap.)


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

An @carlowus mod reminded me to pick up one of these dials...

SNKK case, NH38 movement.


----------



## LT130TH (May 28, 2020)

cmiguelq said:


>


What dial is that with the footprints?


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

carlowus said:


> Tactical Frog Military Firefly
> 
> 
> View attachment 16452620


I didn't realize the FF lumed up as well on this dial at first glance. Very cool mod Carlo, but that's now expected from you


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Nice aftermarket Starburst blue dial and filled bezel pip with red epoxy after losing it. Use this as a beater watch.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SNZG model, + DWL dial + ebay hands. 
The case has that vaguely GS vibe.... not that I give 2 chits about GS, or looking like one.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

I wanted something with olive color









Nice weekend

edit

THIS WATCH IS SPONSORED BY PROXXON









Joke - I needed the tool to get the right guard size for the olive crown


----------



## dognmoon (12 mo ago)

Bought both of these on Etsy. I love the vintage sub look, but can’t get along with the Hulk like I’d hoped, even though it’s a better build. (I’m looking to sell the Hulk once I’ve spent enough time around here to build a reputation.)


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Dagaz blue explorer dial, everything else from AliExpress. Surprisingly good case for around £40 with slightly domed sapphire, drilled lugs and decent bezel action.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The mod on this dark seal is complete now with domed sapphire from crystaltimes (and a new handset)






























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Joe.aus (Dec 1, 2013)

First mod! Just a dial swap from AliExpress. It came with the correct feet too which was a relief.


----------



## Braeroy63 (Dec 29, 2021)

I like a bit of lume as well.



https%3A//i.imgur.com/kD1AfY0h.jpg[/img]']


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Some really nice looking mods fellas. This is one of my favorite threads on WUS. I really haven't dived into the modding game much. I've done some dial removal/install, hands removal and install, etc. I have one of those small presses for hands install and it sucks. I can't get a feet for them at all. May pick up a set of hand tools for the job. Not my favorite task which is the primary reason that keeps me from modding.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Unexpected unplanned mod today


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Watchout63 said:


> Some really nice looking mods fellas. This is one of my favorite threads on WUS. I really haven't dived into the modding game much. I've done some dial removal/install, hands removal and install, etc. I have one of those small presses for hands install and it sucks. I can't get a feet for them at all. May pick up a set of hand tools for the job. Not my favorite task which is the primary reason that keeps me from modding.


I was hooked the first time I removed a stem & movement. Since I love to tinker and mod just about everything I own [car, basses, amps, bikes, & so on] it was pretty easy to fall into. In fact, I'm in the middle of a build right now. The McGuyver approach has worked best for me, with tools, some unconventional I've collected over the years. I prefer the handheld hand setters, probably because that's how I started. With a little practice, patience, & persistence you'll usually find success. 

My only problem now is stopping.
dP


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

New hands










No problem with the right equipment


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> New hands
> 
> View attachment 16471038
> 
> ...


I have that Press, I hate it, I can't get a feel for anything. Switching to hand tools next time around


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> I was hooked the first time I removed a stem & movement. Since I love to tinker and mod just about everything I own [car, basses, amps, bikes, & so on] it was pretty easy to fall into. In fact, I'm in the middle of a build right now. The McGuyver approach has worked best for me, with tools, some unconventional I've collected over the years. I prefer the handheld hand setters, probably because that's how I started. With a little practice, patience, & persistence you'll usually find success.
> 
> My only problem now is stopping.
> dP


Something off-topic but since I do love your watch mods/builds,I thought I’d share with you one of the best findings on Ali.
















True ampeg sound, great for home practice and recording. In the second photo next to an old iPhone to show how massive the amp is. Sounds great with a p-bass. Can be had on Ali for peanuts.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

JojX said:


> Something off-topic but since I do love your watch mods/builds,I thought I’d share with you one of the best findings on Ali.
> View attachment 16471150
> 
> View attachment 16471153
> ...


Uh oh, we might need to start our own thread.

I'd seen those when I was first diving into tube preamps not too long ago. Looks like a cool little amp. I ultimately went w/ the Edison Pre by Nightowl. 










For home practice it's usually thru headphones and an Ampeg SCR-DI.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> Uh oh, we might need to start our own thread.
> 
> I'd seen those when I was first diving into tube preamps not too long ago. Looks like a cool little amp. I ultimately went w/ the Edison Pre by Nightowl.
> 
> ...


Nice rig. Yeah, a new thread is needed. What about bassic watch aficionados?


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Day-only Turtle...


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

New dial and hands from Yobokies.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

wwarren said:


> Day-only Turtle...
> 
> View attachment 16471653


Loving that dial


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

wwarren said:


> Day-only Turtle...
> 
> View attachment 16471653


lol, love the dial name and I've never seen a Day only mod. looks great


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Watchout63 said:


> lol, love the dial name and I've never seen a Day only mod. looks great


I'm gonna fess-up. Both were photoshop mods.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

wwarren said:


> I'm gonna fess-up. Both were photoshop mods.


Aww, I've been duped.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

wwarren said:


> I'm gonna fess-up. Both were photoshop mods.


Huh... Sure did fool me.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Snkk17 case and movement with an snk649 dial and handset on paratrooper strap from CNS. I also swapped the crown for one from an snzg.

Not sure how I feel yet about the whole combo.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Broad arrow crazinesd continues (in my case at least). Seiko snx113 with the railmaster touch. Stock movement, crown and crystal.
























This is my second attempt at a railmaster.















Both housed in snx1xx cases. The one on the left is fully brushed, has an NH35, domed acrylic and an oversized crown. The new one is polished/brushed. Both have horrible stock jingly-jangly bracelets. 











































Does anyone know the source for nice 19mm bracelets that fit Seiko snx1xx models?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JojX said:


> Both housed in *snx1xx cases*. Both have horrible stock jingly-jangly bracelets.
> 
> Does anyone know the source for nice *19mm bracelets* that fit Seiko snx1xx models?


Those SNX( * ) series have some very nice cases - whether 3 or 4 o'clock crown ! 
I recently bought me a few. Thought I should get them before they disappear for good.

I had to resort to Ali X to get one. Straight ends. Not fitted.

I decided to keep one stock, bcz it seems so nicely done.
And bcz I don't have the solid bracelet yet, I decided to wear it on the original bracelet. 
To my surprise, I actually LIKE the "jingly-jangly" bracelet!! A lot!!
This is the first time I'd ever tried one, bcz before I automatically removed them from all Seiko 5's.

It's light, and fits the case nicely. 
A quick n dirty.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Those SNX( * ) series have some very nice cases - whether 3 or 4 o'clock crown !
> I recently bought me a few. Thought I should get them before they disappear for good.
> 
> I had to resort to Ali X to get one. Straight ends. Not fitted.
> ...


Those are fantastic cases. Esp the 3 o’clock ones.
Yeah, the bracelets fit nicely, are light and all that but they make a lot of noise and I have the impression they are going to fall to pieces anytime. I wish Seiko would continue their smaller footprint 5-line. But it seems they are more into the 40mil territory atm. Going to get me an snk80x before they disappear completely. These still retail under 100 USD where I come from.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Forgot the mandatory lumeshots.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Daily beater with long long wrist time
- Sea urchin -










Have a nice week


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Ok - changed to the newest mod










edit.

the Orient dial has the perfect feet position for the 7S26 - so maybe some Orient cases could be used for Seiko mods


----------



## Rankiryu (Aug 13, 2015)

Where is that sold?



Solution.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Built using a seestern case and some leftovers I had spare. Quite happy with this one . The Soxa !









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

.now I need to swap the seconds hands to a more visible one









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> .now I need to swap the seconds hands to a more visible one


white with red painted pointer end... just throwing that out there.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

ap614 said:


> white with red painted pointer end... just throwing that out there.


If I can find it, you bet ! 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Islander ISL-35 with an OEM skx dial and trying out some gold hands on a Namoki grey sunburst dial.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Wanted a Not-Doxa-"DOXA".
So, went with an AE case, eBay dial, Dagaz hands. (The seconds hand refused to sit right, so I cheerfully ditched the lil' sh*t.)


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Wanted a Not-Doxa-"DOXA".
> So, went with an AE case, eBay dial, Dagaz hands. (The seconds hand refused to sit right, so I cheerfully ditched the lil' sh*t.)
> 
> View attachment 16481335
> ...


Great job man, what crystal did you use for this mod?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Watchout63 said:


> Great job man, what crystal did you use for this mod?


TY for the kind words, Jim.
The case came with a Top Hat.
Here's some side views... like it was a building or som'm.


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

SKX simple mod with new crystal and ceramic bezel.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Ok, “mod” is a bit strong… but I do like this bezel insert on this 7002 from the mid-90s.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Hey Modders,

Any of you guys have had luck with fitting SKX-compatible bezel inserts nicely in any of these Seiko dive watch homage brands:

San Martin
Heimdallr
Steeldive
Pagani
others?
I'm just trying to plan a personal mod that won't cost half of the watch I want to homage. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

PennyTheDog said:


> Ok, “mod” is a bit strong… but I do like this bezel insert on this 7002 from the mid-90s.
> View attachment 16489009


Love that bezel, pulls double duty.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

Exactly, as long your eye sight doesn't go too far downhill!


Watchout63 said:


> Love that bezel, pulls double duty.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Another VH31 build. HTM case, Qimei (QM) dial, kids watch hands and strap, Ali crown, Amphibia tension ring to serve as a chapter ring.


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)

4R36 inside, beveled edge sapphire, lumed ceramic bezel insert and signed crown...


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

^ nice mod
would you please provide the source of the parts, especially the crystal?

I'm looking for a SKX compatible crystal with a high bevel, capt. Willard/Uemura style and I like this profile. If it had an inner dome would be perfect
thank you


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

bugi said:


> 4R36 inside, beveled edge sapphire, lumed ceramic bezel insert and signed crown...


Very nice mod, nice work. subtle yet quality classic look.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

I really like that! It looks almost original, but like premium original.


bugi said:


> 4R36 inside, beveled edge sapphire, lumed ceramic bezel insert and signed crown...


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Mini Tuna


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

2 mods during the last weekend


----------



## wellingtime (10 mo ago)

Seiko SKX009J Dark Knight with Flat Sapphire crystal.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

But whence the nifty groovalicious case + insert??



Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16499326


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16499326


Nice combinations Dan. May I ask where the crown came from? It looks much more appropriate for that case because it’s not as wide and thick as all the other diver style crowns for the 007 size cases.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> But whence the nifty groovalicious case + insert??


The case, bezel, and sapphire insert are from Namoki. The Pam style cases are available from other mod sources but all the others are polished, the Namoki case is all brushed.


Jose5 said:


> Nice combinations Dan. May I ask where the crown came from? It looks much more appropriate for that case because it’s not as wide and thick as all the other diver style crowns for the 007 size cases.


Thanks! The "Big Crown" is from Namoki and can only be used w/ no crown guard cases.
dP


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info Dan. I have a polished case on the way. I haven’t ordered a crown for it yet, because I was looking for one like yours. I’ll check Namoki’s website.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Jose5 said:


> Thanks for the info Dan. I have a polished case on the way. I haven’t ordered a crown for it yet, because I was looking for one like yours. I’ll check Namoki’s website.


My pleasure. I look forward to the final results.

I thought about going w/ a polished case and brushed bezel, or all polished. Nice to have options though.
dP


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm a purist in every sense, but have a few 70's Helmet cases etc. lying about so decided to try something different and am absolutely thrilled with the results! 

Still a work in progress deciding on hand colour combo etc.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

This is prolly the final incarnation of the cooper watch off ali. Original case, hands and crown. Now with VH31, QM dial and flat sapphire. Really liking it.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I love your skx mods / builds and I’m seriously considering getting myself one. That’s what I have in mind:
1. Matte black case (3.8 w/cg) and crown
2. Beadblasted pilot bezel
3. Beadblasted chapter ring
4. Top hat blue coated sapphire
5. Seamaster big triangle dial
6. Seamaster sword hands
7. Nh38
It will be a big bastard with the military feel to it. As I don’t want to spend a fortune on a matching bracelet, do you know any good tapered rubber straps with fitted ends?


----------



## misterbb (12 mo ago)

Titanium case from Ali with OEM srpe33 dial and aftermarket kunai hands + orange seconds hand


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Uncle went salmon fishing.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

tro_jan said:


> Uncle went salmon fishing.


Lovely. Where’s the case from?


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JojX said:


> Lovely. Where’s the case from?


This is a SARB035 with an aftermarket salmon dial


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Tiger + nh38 + Ali dial + Dagaz hands + tropic strap


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

More pics of the Seikerai.
dP


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Seiko Movement


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Modded an SKX009 with ceramic insert, double dome sapphire etc etc. but didn't sell so modded it into an SKX007 last night. Bet this one will be whipped up fast!


----------



## DB Broward (Nov 22, 2007)

Dan Pierce said:


> More pics of the Seikerai.
> 
> View attachment 16501424


Wow. That is just insanely nice. Just a hint of "PAM" but without a tinge of "copy." Very original-looking, in fact. Colors beautifully coordinated. Tasteful design elements (I have that same BC strap on my JSAR) that play so well together. I've never really been a fan of glass bezels but THAT one just works so well.

Mind if I ask the source for the sandwich dial?

You really have an eye for this, man!

Keep up the great work!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

DB Broward said:


> Wow. That is just insanely nice. Just a hint of "PAM" but without a tinge of "copy." Very original-looking, in fact. Colors beautifully coordinated. Tasteful design elements (I have that same BC strap on my JSAR) that play so well together. I've never really been a fan of glass bezels but THAT one just works so well.
> 
> Mind if I ask the source for the sandwich dial?
> 
> ...


Thank you, really appreciate the kind words. Truth be told I'm colorblind and had to ask my wife repeatedly about the colors to make sure everything would work together.

My modding goals are to never copy as much as try to come up with something familiar, yet original.

The sandwich dial comes from Crystal Times, both blue & black are available. 
dP


----------



## DB Broward (Nov 22, 2007)

Dan Pierce said:


> Truth be told I'm colorblind and had to ask my wife repeatedly about the colors to make sure everything would work together.


Haha. Well, your WIFE really has an eye for this, then! 🤣

But seriously ... You totally scored on your stated modding mantra. Thanks for the dial info!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> Modded an SKX009 with ceramic insert, double dome sapphire etc etc. but didn't sell so modded it into an SKX007 last night. Bet this one will be whipped up fast!
> 
> View attachment 16501788
> 
> ...


I've probably looked at that Matte black Chapter ring a dozen times on AE, still haven't made a buy yet. I need to get a few different ones, eg. batman 12hr


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

1st of 2 more


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

2nd of 2


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

SKX007


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Every Adam has his Eve, amiright?
So, did an orange companion to the blue (or, teal) piece I did 2 weeks ago.
Now they can be all bubbly-domed n sheea together.
Ali-X case, Dagaz dial, + hands


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Every Adam has his Eve, amiright?
> So, did an orange companion to the blue (or, teal) piece I did 2 weeks ago.
> Now they can be all bubbly-domed n sheea together.
> Ali-X case, Dagaz dial, + hands
> ...


That’s very very hot!
Perfect match.

If someone has this dial twice…


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

marcellolipi said:


> That’s very very hot!
> Perfect match.
> If someone has this dial twice…


Thanks for your kind words! It means a lot coming from a mod meister like yerself.  

This particular "Doxa" combo is available from Frog and Seestern, 
but I couldn't trust them, as I saw too many with misaligned bezels.
And they did not come with the BOX crystal - which I wanted. 
That's why I had to put it together myself.


----------



## nickd1987 (May 20, 2015)

wearing this one today


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Islander Navy Timer


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

Seiko Shogun White Dial *REMOVED the CYCLOPS*


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

bigchelis said:


> Seiko Shogun White Dial *REMOVED the CYCLOPS*


How do you remove the cyclops without damaging the crystal?


----------



## Braeroy63 (Dec 29, 2021)

Hi folks. Just finished my latest mod. Seiko 'Legend Diver'. Originally a SNZG13 with parts from Crystal Times and Yobokies.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Braeroy63 said:


> Hi folks. Just finished my latest mod. Seiko 'Legend Diver'. Originally a SNZG13 with parts from Crystal Times and Yobokies.


NOICE!! 
Been thinking about doing one for a long time. Now, I finally get to see what it looks like.

For reference / comparison for y'all, here's one I did using an SNZH. Different vibe.:


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

BTNMNKI said:


> How do you remove the cyclops without damaging the crystal?


dozens of Youtube videos show this.. But Basically, you get a Butane torch lighter ($5 bucks at my local hardware store) then torch for like 10 seconds. Wait 5 seconds and try again. I then had a flat long knife and pushed it off. Literally took me less than 30 seconds for entire job.

Some cyclops might be on with more glue, and you might need to torch a few more times but it will come off. Than just clean off with nail polish remover. Done.


Now I can see the DATE from all angles, not just from directly on top view.


----------



## danval (Aug 22, 2018)

I recently got this cobbled together by Duarte of NEWW. He does great work in a timely manner. A very professional dude.

As for the watch, I’ve always wanted an automatic version of 7549. The Crystaltimes TST Tuna conversion case made that dream a reality. It’s compatible with all SKX007/9 parts, which made this job really easy to source for. To keep things toolish I had the shroud bead blasted.

Aside from the NH36a movement, handset, and dome crystal, everything else is OEM Seiko. I wanted to keep this mod as subdued as possible and maintain Seiko’s “design language”. The end result looks like something Seiko would release.

Bottom line: I’m a happy camper and I didn’t have to dish out $1,000 for an old quartz 7549 Tuna or $2,500+ for an 8L35 version.

Also: shout out to WUS user Anaxyrus for selling me the Strapcode Engineer bracelet! The links have a silky smooth articulation, which keeps the wearing experience soft as butter while being steely tough.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Modding’s all fine, but as the spring is setting in in the northern hemisphere, time to start wearing all those pimped seiko-based iterations. This one on a great stowa strap as a Friday watch.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

danval said:


> I recently got this cobbled together by Duarte of NEWW. He does great work in a timely manner. A very professional dude.
> 
> As for the watch, I’ve always wanted an automatic version of 7549. The Crystaltimes TST Tuna conversion case made that dream a reality. It’s compatible with all SKX007/9 parts, which made this job really easy to source for. To keep things toolish I had the shroud bead blasted.
> 
> ...


Very nice results, well done! 

Love my TST conversions. They're decidedly more radical than yours but that's what makes modding so much fun. 
dP


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

(x1) All original and (x1) Modded SKX023J


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Lazy weekend begins. Hence the quartz VH31 on Saturday.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

Ok New mod: SNK381 seiko 5 with swapped hands and a CT domed sapphire. Meant to resemble a Vietnam era seiko 5 used by American soldiers. I’m pretty pleased overall!


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

The benarus Moray 42mm sapphire sky dome sapphire upgrade


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

EMG Nemo now with bubble dome


----------



## Toddstang (Mar 8, 2020)

This thread is going to cost me $$$.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

SNZG case with double layer chapter ring and copper
Dial I made.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> SNZG case with double layer chapter ring and copper
> Dial I made.
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, I talked to you on FB the other day.
Lemme repeat: take yer time, but Make these for sale! 
You'll see a line longer than for the dang MoonSwatch bollsheite!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> SNZG case with double layer chapter ring and copper
> Dial I made.
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done.
dP


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> SNZG case with double layer chapter ring and copper
> Dial I made.
> 
> 
> ...


You win. Mods can close the thread now.

Outstanding work, man.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Tweaked my latest:


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Dude, I talked to you on FB the other day.
> Lemme repeat: take yer time, but Make these for sale!
> You'll see a line longer than for the dang MoonSwatch bollsheite!


Haha, that would be cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Own2hands said:


> You win. Mods can close the thread now.
> 
> Outstanding work, man.


Thanks so much, I appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jose5 (Jun 23, 2010)

Another custom mod. Crystal times domed sapphire, no AR, Yobokies Blue Fume’ dial, factory Seiko hands.


----------



## Toddstang (Mar 8, 2020)

Can someone recommend a reputable site to buy dials?
Doesn't seem to be a whole lot of aftermarket choices.
Was looking for a silver and black Marinemaster dial for a SRPD.


----------



## FBucks (Sep 18, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16517923
> 
> View attachment 16517922


Just curious what case and bezel did you use?👍


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

FBucks said:


> Just curious what case and bezel did you use?👍


Case is the *RC0912 SKX007 6105 Conversion Case* from Watch & Style.

Bezel, I had kicking around. Probably from one of the usual suspects - Namoki, CT, OSC, etc.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Toddstang said:


> Can someone recommend a reputable site to buy dials?
> Doesn't seem to be a whole lot of aftermarket choices.
> Was looking for a silver and black Marinemaster dial for a SRPD.


AliExpress is a Pandora’s Box. Just check for reviews and sales because they are not all the same finish, quality and lume.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Am satisfied with this combo.
ALi X case, Namoki dial + hands


----------



## bigchelis (Apr 1, 2014)

JojX said:


> Modding’s all fine, but as the spring is setting in in the northern hemisphere, time to start wearing all those pimped seiko-based iterations. This one on a great stowa strap as a Friday watch.
> View attachment 16520408
> View attachment 16520409
> View attachment 16520410



you have some amazing pilot Seiko mods


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

One last tweak to the seconds hand and now it's perfect.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

bigchelis said:


> you have some amazing pilot Seiko mods


Thank you!!! I seem to have grown out of divers (sure I’ll get back to them sooner than later and I blame Chronopolis and Dan Pearce as the main culprits) and now I dig the military style, be it pilot, field and what have you, preferably in the 36-38mm department. Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

JojX said:


> Thank you!!! I seem to have grown out of divers (sure I’ll get back to them sooner than later and I blame Chronopolis and Dan Pearce as the main culprits) and now I dig the military style, be it pilot, field and what have you, preferably in the 36-38mm department. Thanks for the kind words!


The blame cuts both ways, pal!

Speaking of divers..........the skxeleton.
dP


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

This is a first time I've ever seen this alert: "Your post in the thread Post your mods here => was deleted. Reason: Trademark Infringement"


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JojX said:


> *I blame Chronopolis *and Dan Pearce as the main culprits)


My mama just saw that and said:


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

[SKX007] Seiko Mod Patina Dial Nato leather strap


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

#bluewatchmonday









Have a nice week


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

marcellolipi said:


> #bluewatchmonday
> 
> View attachment 16542591
> 
> Have a nice week


That's one of the "Barcelona" series, right?
I liked the bit of color on the chapter ring, so I got one (different model), but found it very difficult to mod. 
BLUES are temperamental, unless you get them just right. 
Here's my best shot:


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> That's one of the "Barcelona" series, right


the chapter ring only. The case is from a Dugena DG900011 -
The blue dial color looks very close to your nice two tone chapter.
Sometimes it’s unbelievable to see Seikos bad OEM color matches

for example


----------



## whynotnow? (Jan 17, 2011)

I’ve got an SNE543 Solar Tuna that I’d like to convert to a 7C46 movement with an appropriate dial and hands.

Just looking at basic movement stats, seems like it’d fit. Any ideas as to what dials and hands might be compatible?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Got 'er done. Pardon the dust.
dP


----------



## Obscuro_Devil (10 mo ago)

Monster of space!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

SKX to SRPD GMT 🤔


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> SKX to SRPD GMT 🤔
> 
> View attachment 16552353



Great looking mod. I had to double check which thread I was in because I was thinking to myself that this is the first SRPD series I've seen that I would love to own.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Somewhat planning a NH35 build here. Can you guys recommend a case from AE? I like the idea they have of the case/case back/sapphire crystal assembled already. Not that it's a must.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Watchout63 said:


> Somewhat planning a NH35 build here. Can you guys recommend a case from AE? I like the idea they have of the case/case back/sapphire crystal assembled already. Not that it's a must.
> 
> View attachment 16552713


I've had good results with a few.
One: a "DOXA" clone, I think used also by a brand called THORN, with their terrible font.
Two: a 62MAS clone.
Three: an MM clone.

Some samples of each.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

🤔 hmmm - is it possible that Heinrich copied my mod…?



















nice watch - Heinrich ;-)


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

scooby-wrx said:


> SKX to SRPD GMT 🤔
> 
> View attachment 16552353


Very nice! I've always thought the most obvious SKX mod would be an SRPD dial, they look way better.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

carlowus said:


> View attachment 16554257
> View attachment 16554258



Love it! Nice job Carlo


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Watchout63 said:


> Love it! Nice job Carlo


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 16417066
> View attachment 16417068
> View attachment 16417069



Chronopolis‘ dial in different colors - available now


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> Chronopolis‘ dial in different colors - available now
> 
> View attachment 16554785


From Raffles?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

carlowus said:


> View attachment 16554257


Noice job, as usual, maestro!
Is that a Seiko case?
Bcz I just did one using an Ali Express case.
Ali X cases that I bought have excellent quality! I'd say objectively superior to Seiko cases. 
I am very pleasantly surprised!

I no longer find it necessary to go through Seiko for the most popular design cases. 

Here's an "MM" case, w/ sapphire (synthetic), gently domed. Bezel insert - you have a color option: steel or black


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Noice job, as usual, maestro!
> Is that a Seiko case?
> Bcz I just did one using an Ali Express case.
> Ali X cases that I bought have excellent quality! I'd say objectively superior to Seiko cases.
> ...


Thank you Tom. I actually bought the watch with a different dial many moons ago and I don't know where it came from originally. It is not a Seiko, it does not have the crown guard. I believe it was described as SKX conversion case or something of that sort. Very nice too, the caseback opening and thread is the same as Seiko. 

Good to know about Ali Express cases and great "Etanche" project as usual...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

carlowus said:


> View attachment 16558629
> View attachment 16558630
> View attachment 16558631
> View attachment 16558632
> View attachment 16558633


Sick build, Carlo!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

mconlonx said:


> Sick build, Carlo!


Thank you Mike.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Seikerai.
dP


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

marcellolipi said:


> 🤔 hmmm - is it possible that Heinrich copied my mod…?
> 
> View attachment 16553869
> 
> ...


If they copied your mod, then yes. But no - many differences are apparent. Did they homage your mod? Perhaps. 😄


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> Seikerai.
> dP
> View attachment 16560433


Love this watch ! Really is my style and I think you've done an amazing job. 
Do you mind sharing where the parts are from ? 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

While waiting for some new cases to arrive, I repaired some old mods


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Another copper dial with custom chapter rings in and SNMK case. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

New hands inbound, but I couldn’t wait.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## bwesky (May 16, 2016)

Weird question, has anyone ever taken apart one of the street tuna series watches? I love the style of them, but would want to swap in a mechanical movement instead of the solar that they come with. The fit, finish and size are what is appealing to me with them.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

bwesky said:


> Weird question, has anyone ever taken apart one of the street tuna series watches? I love the style of them, but would want to swap in a mechanical movement instead of the solar that they come with. The fit, finish and size are what is appealing to me with them.
> 
> View attachment 16562044


This is my mechanical JDM street series (SBDY059/SRPE29), running a NH36. I believe there is also a version that looks more like yours.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

bwesky said:


> Weird question, has anyone ever taken apart one of the street tuna series watches? I love the style of them, but would want to swap in a mechanical movement instead of the solar that they come with. The fit, finish and size are what is appealing to me with them.
> 
> View attachment 16562044


The solar movement is thinner than the auto, NHxx won’t fit.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## bwesky (May 16, 2016)

TagTime said:


> This is my mechanical JDM street series (SBDY059/SRPE29), running a NH36. I believe there is also a version that looks more like yours.


Right you are! Looks like two of the street tuna come in automatics. The one you showed and a Grey one, SRPE31K1. Unfortunately not green and no coin edge bezel on either though.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

bwesky said:


> Right you are! Looks like two of the street tuna come in automatics. The one you showed and a Grey one, SRPE31K1. Unfortunately not green and no coin edge bezel on either though.


BTW, welcome to WUS. Saw these are your first posts.

I realize that you cannot turn the safari or the grey dial color into green, but there is probably a coin edge bezel plus green insert out there that would fit the (grey) automatic. That could be your start into modding. That is the fun part of modding: to have an idea, source the parts and put it together.


----------



## bwesky (May 16, 2016)

TagTime said:


> BTW, welcome to WUS. Saw these are your first posts.
> 
> I realize that you cannot turn the safari or the grey dial color into green, but there is probably a coin edge bezel plus green insert out there that would fit the (grey) automatic. That could be your start into modding. That is the fun part of modding: to have an idea, source the parts and put it together.


Thank you! And that's a good idea. 👍


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

spireitman said:


> Love this watch ! Really is my style and I think you've done an amazing job.
> Do you mind sharing where the parts are from ?
> 
> Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


Thanks, appreciate the kind words.

The [skx conversion] case, bezel, insert, crown, stem, chapter ring, case back, and N35 movement came from Namoki. The dial, handset, & crystal came from Crystal Times.
dP


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> Thanks, appreciate the kind words.
> 
> The [skx conversion] case, bezel, insert, crown, stem, chapter ring, case back, and N35 movement came from Namoki. The dial, handset, & crystal came from Crystal Times.
> dP


Cheers Dan. Will have a look later today and can see a future project coming on !

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> The solar movement is *thinner* than the auto, *NHxx won’t fit*.


So, I see we've come to this: fat shaming movements.

I knew it was only a matter of time. Sigh.
The struggle is real.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Dan Pierce said:


> Seikerai.
> 
> dP





Dan Pierce said:


> Thanks, appreciate the kind words.
> 
> *The [skx conversion] case, bezel, insert, crown, stem, chapter ring, case back, and N35 movement came from Namoki*.
> The dial, handset, & crystal came from Crystal Times.
> dP



So the right name for this beauty should be Seikoki deeP CTimer


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> So, I see we've come to this: fat shaming movements.
> 
> I knew it was only a matter of time. Sigh.
> The struggle is real.


Sorry.

NH movements be too swole fo the Sol…


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)

Homemade PADI Turtle on a stingray strap.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Flying tuna - heimdallr case and seikomods dial.









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Here is my latest. Somewhat of a aviation look to it, but it is a San Martin Tuna and the dial is original SKX173, the hands are also original Seiko from an SRP model.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Thoughts on a naked tuna ? It actually wears really well and I quite like the look of it. Probably been asked before but am I being a bit mad ? 
















Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## cmak (Feb 4, 2012)

My custom SRPC-44 I bought from a seller on WUS
DLW Top hat sapphire crystal
DLW coinedge bezel
DLW Ceramic bezel insert
OEM Seiko tuna hands with the original SRP seconds hand
Strapcode solid endlink and screw link bracelet


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

spireitman said:


> Thoughts on a naked tuna ? It actually wears really well and I quite like the look of it. Probably been asked before but am I being a bit mad ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without the shroud the crown looks somewhat… tumescent, but overall it looks good.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

rxmar23 said:


> Without the shroud the crown looks somewhat… tumescent, but overall it looks good.


Good word ! I agree though 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

rxmar23 said:


> Without the shroud the crown looks somewhat… tumescent, but overall it looks good.


Good word ! I agree though 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> While waiting for some new cases to arrive, I repaired some old mods
> 
> View attachment 16561761
> View attachment 16561764
> ...


Really nice job.
I'm interested to know more about the double crown base?
Tks


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

From 2 years ago, Islander 38mm, girlfriend’s watch . . .









Was immediately changed to this . .

Crystal Times dial & bezel (discontinued)
Namoki MM1000 rose gold hands & brushed chapter ring
And she gets more compliments on this watch than her vintage Omega Seamster and Raymond Weil dress watches.

















The Islander SX013-compatible case, bezel, bracelet and NH36 have been excellent. Would recommend. And I just noticed the price dropped to $229 USD.
Happy modding!


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

spireitman said:


> Thoughts on a naked tuna ? It actually wears really well and I quite like the look of it. Probably been asked before but am I being a bit mad ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue Tuna Pilot 👍 Definitely put shroud back on.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Happy Easter









today custom made with
Lucius 38mm case
tools852 massive President bracelet - also has massive endlinks and the S logo
Monsterwatches hands
SKX001 bezel
and SNZG dial with lumed numbers


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

marcellolipi said:


> Happy Easter
> 
> View attachment 16571143
> 
> ...


Never seen that handset on the monsterwatches page. Discontinued model?


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

BTNMNKI said:


> Never seen that handset on the monsterwatches page. Discontinued model?


*Classic wijzers*
but sand papered ends and other second


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

marcellolipi said:


> *Classic wijzers*
> but sand papered ends and other second


I sorta figured. Cool how you managed to reshape them.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Movement is the only actual Seiko bit, but:


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

This is also Seiko inside....


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Larimoker case and bracelet (Ali), Corgeut dial and hands, NH38.








The case was polished and so were the middle links of the bracelet. It was all blingy as the dog’s bollocks, as we say in Polish. So lots of scotchbrite action to make it all brushed. The shop listed the case as 40mm so I pulled the trigger. A week later they changed the listing to 41mm. The case is 41.75mm according to my Chinese calipers. Bollocks. Doesn’t wear that big but bigger than the corgeut / Tandorio railmaster case at 41. Funny thing is the crystal (nice dome btw) has so much glare that I’m suspecting layers of reflective coating. To such an extent that my daughter could put on perfect makeup just using the watch crystal as a mirror.















I’ll give it a few wearings and maybe it’ll grow on me (not sizewise though I hope). The bracelet is surprisingly comfortable and very good quality with a milled butterfly clasp (no half links but I managed to size it to fit the way I like it).


----------



## gogmeister (Apr 4, 2013)

A quick.question by a novice to those with experience:I would like to have my Heimdallr MM300 with ETA 2824 modded with a different dial (got my eye on namoki's), but I am not sure if the dial will fit the movement.
I wrote to Namoki's and they gave me a conservative, disclaimer-type answer (that I myself should make sure, since theor dials were meant for Seiko movements.
Has anyone tried this and what are your experiences with ETA movements and Seiko-mod dials, and the Heimdallr case for that matter.
Thank you.

Sent from my M2004J19C using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

gogmeister said:


> A quick.question by a novice to those with experience:I would like to have my Heimdallr MM300 with ETA 2824 modded with a different dial (got my eye on namoki's), but I am not sure if the dial will fit the movement.
> I wrote to Namoki's and they gave me a conservative, disclaimer-type answer (that I myself should make sure, since theor dials were meant for Seiko movements.
> Has anyone tried this and what are your experiences with ETA movements and Seiko-mod dials, and the Heimdallr case for that matter.
> Thank you.


The dial will not fit the movement due to the position of the dial feet, which do not match between Seiko and ETA movements. 

You could cut the Feet off, smooth the dial back down and utilize dial dots to adhere the dial to the movement, or there are kits for replacing feet, which would allow you to convert it to ETA use. 

Finally, if there is a date window, it might not be positioned optimally, I believe it may be a touch more right, which means the date numbers will appear off center, to the left. But I'm not sure I'm getting this bit 100% correct - just know that it may be a consideration, obviously a non-issue with a no-date dial.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> The dial will not fit the movement due to the position of the dial feet, which do not match between Seiko and ETA movements.
> 
> You could cut the Feet off, smooth the dial back down and utilize dial dots to adhere the dial to the movement, or there are kits for replacing feet, which would allow you to convert it to ETA use.
> 
> Finally, if there is a date window, it might not be positioned optimally, I believe it may be a touch more right, which means the date numbers will appear off center, to the left. But I'm not sure I'm getting this bit 100% correct - just know that it may be a consideration, obviously a non-issue with a no-date dial.


The date window will be off by a mile  I checked. Eta is okayish with miyota 82xx as far as the date window goes. Nh3x is a different story. One has to consider the potential movement holder. Diameter-wise, eta and nh differ in that department too.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

JojX said:


> The date window will be off by a mile  I checked. Eta is okayish with miyota 82xx as far as the date window goes. Nh3x is a different story. One has to consider the potential movement holder. Diameter-wise, eta and nh differ in that department too.


My bad. The movement sits in the case already. So it’s either dial dots as suggested earlier (but with the Seiko no-date dial) or the eta dial from Ali - there’s plenty


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

Anyone know what the dial size is on the 38mm Alpinists - SPB155 etc?


----------



## gogmeister (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you guys!You've saved me some $ and a lot of trouble,waiting as well as ultimate disappointment.I guess I'll leave it as it is and look for safer options to potentially have modded.


Sent from my M2004J19C using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

konners said:


> Anyone know what the dial size is on the 38mm Alpinists - SPB155 etc?


30.5mm


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

marcellolipi said:


> 30.5mm


Thanks for that. I searched quite a bit trying to find the answer, but had no success. Is there much in the way of OEM Seiko dials of this size?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

gogmeister said:


> Thank you guys!You've saved me some $ and a lot of trouble,waiting as well as ultimate disappointment.I guess I'll leave it as it is and look for safer options to potentially have modded.


Wise choice. 

Besides, how were you going to fit an ETA stem into the Hamdollar crown that's threaded for an NH3x?


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

konners said:


> Thanks for that. I searched quite a bit trying to find the answer, but had no success. Is there much in the way of OEM Seiko dials of this size?


Do you have a new Alpinist case?
Also needed a 30.5mm dial and reduced a 31.5mm for this case.


----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)

marcellolipi said:


> Do you have a new Alpinist case?
> Also needed a 30.5mm dial and reduced a 31.5mm for this case.
> 
> View attachment 16580610


I don’t, but I’m contemplating getting one with a mind to mod it. There’s the small detail of the colour of the numerals that I’m not so keen on on the stock mini alpinists dials. The dials on the full sized alpinists on the other hand… I’ve searched and found that these are not 30.5, so guessing it’s not a possibility.
Out of curiosity, how did you reduce yours? Looks great btw.


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

This is my first full build. Everything before was just dials, hands and other parts. I think it turned out nice. I plan on wearing it with a mesh style band.


----------



## Toddstang (Mar 8, 2020)

bajamike said:


> This is my first full build. Everything before was just dials, hands and other parts. I think it turned out nice. I plan on wearing it with a mesh style band.


Very nice!
I ordered the same dial in black from Aliexpress along with a bunch of other parts.
Now it's the waiting game on shipping.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> Do you have a new Alpinist case?
> Also needed a 30.5mm dial and reduced a 31.5mm for this case.
> 
> View attachment 16580610


What’s the case? Beautiful.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

JojX said:


> What’s the case? Beautiful.


SPB249

thanks


----------



## xbgen2 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hello All,

I have two Seiko watches needing modifications. I need a new dial installed on one watch, and a new dial, new hand set, and new crystal installed on another. These watches are both Seiko 4r-36 movement watches. I have the new parts in hand. Who are the individuals on here who does these mods frequently? I use to use Duarte, but he isn't returning my emails....
Thanks in advance,

Brad B


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

Toddstang said:


> Very nice!
> I ordered the same dial in black from Aliexpress along with a bunch of other parts.
> Now it's the waiting game on shipping.


I was going to order some stuff from Ali and Heimdallr but wasn't sure how long it would take before I received it. China was pretty much in full lock down last week. It sounds like shipments may be majorly delayed. I placed an Aliespress order when covid first hit. It took over three months until I got it. I hope you get it sooner.


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

Swapped out my Seiko dive strap for a Strapco mesh band. I think this maybe the winning combo.


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

My mod SLA037











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Built this 'Red Special' Mod last night. Not sure which bezel insert looks best, but figured the Coca Cola GMT goes quite well with the colour scheme.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

scooby-wrx said:


> Built this 'Red Special' Mod last night. Not sure which bezel insert looks best, but figured the Coca Cola GMT goes quite well with the colour scheme.
> 
> View attachment 16585402


yes - this watch needs the new 4R34 GMT movement


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Never heard of the 4R34 movement, thank you for sharing. Will certainly be looking into these for future mods


----------



## Toddstang (Mar 8, 2020)

bajamike said:


> I was going to order some stuff from Ali and Heimdallr but wasn't sure how long it would take before I received it. China was pretty much in full lock down last week. It sounds like shipments may be majorly delayed. I placed an Aliespress order when covid first hit. It took over three months until I got it. I hope you get it sooner.


Placed my orders two weeks ago and tracking shows everything is in the states as of yesterday.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

bajamike said:


> This is my first full build. Everything before was just dials, hands and other parts. I think it turned out nice. I plan on wearing it with a mesh style band.


Nicely done 👍. Is your "soxa" dial from Yobokies? In a lot of pics the white in the indices look slightly yellowish - but is it really white? I'm considering doing a soxa mod but still obsessing on some details. Thanks.


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

redSLED said:


> Nicely done 👍. Is your "soxa" dial from Yobokies? In a lot of pics the white in the indices look slightly yellowish - but is it really white? I'm considering doing a soxa mod but still obsessing on some details. Thanks.


Hi Redsled. You guessed it. This is a yobokies soxa dial. The indicies are white but do have a yellowish tint to them. Hope that helps.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Just finished this build. All parts except for the movement, hands and crown from Watches & Style. This was the first time installing a crystal. What a PIA! I think I might have to invest in a better quality press.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I made a soft Mod today, SKX009 Navy Blue


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

JojX said:


> Larimoker case and bracelet (Ali), Corgeut dial and hands, NH38.


This case looks nice, is the crown screw-down? If so, what is the thread like? I had a case from Miuksi on aliexpress and the crown was a nightmare to screw in and out and very gritty/rough when I could get it to screw down.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Those hands are a nice change of pace for an Explorer dial. Lovely!


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Today custom built with a very nice custom sandwich dial made by Seikonda custom


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16596337


That's hella cool. Looks like a Seiko made sweet love to a Doxa and only the good genes made the cut.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

BTNMNKI said:


> That's hella cool. Looks like a Seiko made sweet love to a Doxa and only the good genes made the cut.


Love that description!
dP


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

Two recent projects -





















I just started a rebuild on my 5 year old Sumo. New movement, adding Grand Seiko hands, domed blue sapphire, and a lumed ceramic bezel. I have beat this watch as a "daily driver" but I love how it fits and looks. Once I saw Lume Shot's Grand Sumo Diver you tube I had to do it. More pics soon


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> Today custom built with a very nice custom sandwich dial made by Seikonda custom
> 
> View attachment 16595950
> 
> ...


Great. Link to the case please?


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Built on request - Genuine SKX with Mother of Pearl Dial, Batman GMT Bezel insert, NH36

Black or Blue inner ring, I prefer black with the Batman insert


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

JojX said:


> Great. Link to the case please?


thanks. It’s the CT707A case from Crystaltimes or Seikomods.com


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Tangerine Dream....


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

I love Transformers 










and Bumblebee is my favorite


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

marcellolipi said:


> I love Transformers
> 
> View attachment 16600438
> 
> ...


That crown. How’d you do that?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Saswatch said:


> That crown. How’d you do that?


I made nothing. Someday the Hasbro Autobot was transformed into a watch 🤷‍♂️










Ricardo is your Man









HOME


SEIKOCROWN HOME PAGE LASER ENGRAVING




seikocrown.jimdofree.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

JojX said:


> Great. Link to the case please?


Is there a chapter ring? Or is the dial bigger than the standard 28.5?


----------



## M3xpress (Jan 3, 2014)

In the past I've had Seiko watches modified with sapphire crystal but no true style mods or builds. I decided recently to get my first Seiko in years but wanted to go the mod route. The watch just arrived and I'm super happy with the build. It came out better than I was expecting and is comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Panda SKX Mod


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

scooby-wrx said:


> Panda SKX Mod
> 
> View attachment 16602729


Execution well done . And thank you for not putting a Mercedes small hand on (that would be submariner-tard, IMO).


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

redSLED said:


> Execution well done . And thank you for not putting a Mercedes small hand on (that would be submariner-tard, IMO).


Thank you Sir. Mercedes hands crossed my mind, but went with something a bit different  Was pretty tempted to keep this one, but its up on eBay this evening 🤞


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

SKX Conversion case with crown at 3 with Namoki Dial, pilot hands and smooth bezel.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Alba Manta Ray mid case
Sea Urchin Bezel
New 62Mas dial and strap
Stargate hands

The United parts of Seiko family


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

heres my restomod 007

original 007 case, NH36 movement, drilled lugs, Yobokies Double Domed and faux patina


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16596337


@ [IMG alt="Dan Pierce"]https://www.watchuseek.com/d1/avatars/m/0/465.jpg?1640926767[/IMG]
*Dan Pierce

Do you have a link for this dial? Thank you for your help bass player.








*


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Sprint Veloce said:


> @ [IMG alt="Dan Pierce"]https://www.watchuseek.com/d1/avatars/m/0/465.jpg?1640926767[/IMG]
> *Dan Pierce
> 
> Do you have a link for this dial? Thank you for your help bass player.
> ...


Helping others is the job of every bass player.🤣 Nice LP JR, BTW.

I bought this dial from Dagaz many years ago. At the time he said it was his last, but not sure if he has restocked since then or not.
dP


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> Helping others is the job of every bass player.🤣 Nice LP JR, BTW.
> 
> I bought this dial from Dagaz many years ago. At the time he said it was his last, but not sure if he has restocked since then or not.
> dP


This dial is not in stock, I want one for a Turtle.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Sprint Veloce said:


> This dial is not in stock, I want one for a Turtle.


My guess is someone still sells them but unfortunately I don't who that would be. If I see one I'll be sure to let you know.
dP


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## dognmoon (12 mo ago)

JojX said:


> Nice rig. Yeah, a new thread is needed. What about bassic watch aficionados?


Nice! I was the Global Marketing guy for Spector Bass up until a pandemic layoff. I’m a lifelong guitarist and watch fan, so I’d be down for any instrument/watch crossover threads.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

dognmoon said:


> Nice! I was the Global Marketing guy for Spector Bass up until a pandemic layoff. I’m a lifelong guitarist and watch fan, so I’d be down for any instrument/watch crossover threads.


Oh man, love me some Spector. Some 18 years ago or so, while visiting London, I came across a custom shop neck-through NS with a €6000 price tag on it (OK, it was actually in £, but who can be arsed). Didn't even dare plugging it in, but it was warm and smooth and _loud _even unplugged.


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

oldrock427 said:


> View attachment 16619199


Sumo with GS diver hands? Cool.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Sprint Veloce said:


> @ [IMG alt="Dan Pierce"]https://www.watchuseek.com/d1/avatars/m/0/465.jpg?1640926767[/IMG]
> *Dan Pierce
> 
> Do you have a link for this dial? Thank you for your help bass player.
> ...


P90’s. Super sound.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Stargate... a re-do, with Gold Plongeur hands + Etanche dial


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Modded blue turtle


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

The "Silver Surfer"










Lumin' Large...


----------



## Ajg (Mar 26, 2019)

Has anyone on here tried to bleach the bezel insert on any of the current Seiko 5 dive style watches (the 5KX) & if so does anyone have any tips or pictures of the results?
Particularly interested to see if anyone has done it with the SRPD53K1


----------



## cbrmike (Feb 4, 2007)

Built 5/7/22

Sent from mmmmike's iPhone


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Fresh build tonight and now road testing 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

I was browsing a few of those aftermarket parts sites when it hit me that there really doesn't seem to be a lot of dial options for the Skx013, does it? The spacing between the indices aren't as wide as on its big brother, and most dials seem to be made with that more spacious design in mind.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

spireitman said:


> Fresh build tonight and now road testing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like those samich dials. I've used a few meself - teal, black, blue. 
Where did you get the Orange?
I m still trying find Burgundy in this series.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> I really like those samich dials. I've used a few meself - teal, black, blue.
> Where did you get the Orange?
> I m still trying find Burgundy in this series.


Hi. I got the dials from seikomods.com
They do a blue one with a date which is quite nice too. I've seen your mods and they look brilliant. These cases are pretty good for money and I've done a black and blue one as well.
















Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> I really like those samich dials. I've used a few meself - teal, black, blue.
> Where did you get the Orange?
> I m still trying find Burgundy in this series.


Excellent lume as well ! 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice, what about the hands? Are they from Namoki?



spireitman said:


> Fresh build tonight and now road testing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

carlowus said:


> Nice, what about the hands? Are they from Namoki?


The hands are also from seikomods.com

Used them a few times and they seem to be good quality with fitment and lume. 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

BSH Free the Feet numbered dial project - see if you can figure out what no. this one is.









Bliger OP donor watch (with Seiko NH35 movement) and TC gold/vintage hands.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

spireitman said:


> The hands are also from seikomods.com
> 
> Used them a few times and they seem to be good quality with fitment and lume.
> 
> Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


Great, thank you for the data. Are these really white? I bought some from Namoki which are very similar and although they say they are white they are in fact light green... not much but enough to see the difference with a white marked dial.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> BSH Free the Feet numbered dial project - see if you can figure out what no. this one is.
> View attachment 16622612
> 
> 
> Bliger OP donor watch (with Seiko NH35 movement) and TC gold/vintage hands.


14?


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

carlowus said:


> Great, thank you for the data. Are these really white? I bought some from Namoki which are very similar and although they say they are white they are in fact light green... not much but enough to see the difference with a white marked dial.


They are not bright white and I would agree they have a hint pale green. Presume the lume .

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

BTNMNKI said:


> 14?


Ding, ding, ding! Winnah, winnah, chicken dinnah.

Each dial has a minute marker filled in red, according to x of 60.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mconlonx said:


> Ding, ding, ding! Winnah, winnah, chicken dinnah.
> 
> Each dial has a minute marker filled in red, according to x of 60.
> 
> ...


I have no idea who (or how many people) does the designs for BSH, but man, some of the solidest, wittiest designs come out of there! Straight stylish, with none of that effete "design school" bs odor.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is mine, #55.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Copper dial I made in the Namoki SRPE conversion case.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Copper dial I made in the Namoki SRPE conversion case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminiscent of a dart board 👍


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

spireitman said:


> They are not bright white and I would agree they have a hint pale green. Presume the lume .
> 
> Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


Thank you very much. I assume that they are probably the same then.

Still very nice looking.


----------



## Toddstang (Mar 8, 2020)

Finally!
Double dome sapphire really set this build off!
Told you that this thread is going to cost me $$$.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Toddstang said:


> View attachment 16624590
> 
> View attachment 16624589
> 
> ...


"SeaKXa"


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

The Seabastard 300 day.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Coke, no pepsi.
dP


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I just HAD TO change the hands. Seiko f'd up again. Too thin for a watch with such a big face. (32 mm dial). 
Gotta give Seiko credit for "consistency." Sigh.

Original:










Modified:


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> I just HAD TO change the hands. Seiko f'd up again. Too thin for a watch with such a big face. (32 mm dial).
> Gotta give Seiko credit for "consistency." Sigh.
> 
> Original:
> ...


You should get a full-time job at Seiko


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

The Railbastard day 















Not as fancy an iteration as the ones shown by my distinguished colleagues but I’m a rather unsophisticated specimen


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Stargate... a re-do, with Gold Plongeur hands + Etanche dial


I love the Stargate. For me it is The Seiko Diver - with the most beautiful shape. 
Big watch but lay’s like a cushion to your wrist


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Different hands for the FireFly SNKK build.


----------



## Seiko7A38 (Jan 12, 2010)

Wearing this subtly modded 7A38-7070 this morning. It's fitted with the all-black 709L dial from a 7A38-7080 and handset from a 7A28-7040/-7049.


----------



## Toddstang (Mar 8, 2020)

marcellolipi said:


> I love the Stargate. For me it is The Seiko Diver - with the most beautiful shape.
> Big watch but lay’s like a cushion to your wrist
> 
> View attachment 16627385


That looks really cool!
Very rustic and rugged.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JojX said:


> You should get a full-time job at Seiko


'Swaddabeensayin' yo!!
Me and a few of the boys here. 

If they just would let me, they could avoid making tons of junk, and
I could take this backwater brand places.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

marcellolipi said:


> I love the Stargate. For me it is *The Seiko Diver - with the most beautiful shape.*
> Big watch but lay’s like a cushion to your wrist
> 
> View attachment 16627385


It really is!! 
I think even Seiko don't know how nice it is. 
And that model - with the steel bezel - is the best. 
I'd love to have one, and so I am looking at one on the Bay, but it's close to $400.

It feels like Now or Never. 
D'OH!!


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Just another Stargate


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

This is a San Martin Turtle watch, it has a movement with the black day wheel, original SKX173 dial and SPORK hands. This combination is not only good looking but also super luminous.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Question: How do you guys go about polishing a case like this? I am considering a polish on the sides. Do I need a Dremel?


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> View attachment 16637446
> 
> Question: How do you guys go about polishing a case like this? I am considering a polish on the sides. Do I need a Dremel?


I’ve touched up a few polished bracelets and cases using a Dremel with a little buffing wheel and some Mother’s Mag and Aliminum polish. Im thinking others would recommend proper jewellers rouge instead the wheel polish lol.

If you don’t have a dremel you could probably buy a buffing wheel that would fit in a drill. I’m guessing you could do it by hand too if you’re determined enough.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

StrapsN’Lume said:


> I’ve touched up a few polished bracelets and cases using a Dremel with a little buffing wheel and some Mother’s Mag and Aliminum polish. Im thinking others would recommend proper jewellers rouge instead the wheel polish lol.
> 
> If you don’t have a dremel you could probably buy a buffing wheel that would fit in a drill. I’m guessing you could do it by hand too if you’re determined enough.


Thanks that’s a good idea with the drill. I’ll have to see what’s out there


----------



## thepocketguide (Jan 21, 2018)

mxxxxxm30 said:


> Question: How do you guys go about polishing a case like this? I am considering a polish on the sides. Do I need a Dremel?


Drill can be awkward to wield and it has too much power for a steady job like polishing (as you need to go slow). It can be done, just beware.

I had reasonable success with 3m polishing papers. Use them by hand or glue to a wooden stick for better precision if you don't want to polish the whole case.

When polishing, regardless of the method, you need to remember to take is slow and do it in steps: use rougher paper/compound to take out the scratches, then use smoother to take out scratches left by rougher paper, then use even more smoother paper and etc. Make sure to spend plenty of time on each step to make sure all micro scratches from the previous step are removed.

It's really hard to get a mirror polish without hairline scratches unless you invest in proper equipment and consumables and have plenty of practise.

For a quick polishing job people will recommend you Cape Cod polishing cloth - I personally don't like it as it leaves thousands of hairline scratches and the shine from cape cod wears out quite quickly.

I prefer to use Sunshine Polishing Cloth instead.


----------



## mxxxxxm30 (Feb 13, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Recent vh31 build.








I bought a noname watch for the price of a pint. I had a rather stylish dial:








The hands were also highly idiosyncratic. But I loved the case shape and the strap looked promising. Canvas + leather:















I diassembled the watch removed the stem from the crown, put the vh31 in place (the raffles dial attached with dial dots), added the hands from an MWC (if I remember correctly) and voila:






























The watch needs a 30x2 sapphire (on the way from Ali).


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

My first attempt at modding. The crystal sat too high o the sloping bezel so plan to change it soon.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

ksrao_74 said:


> My first attempt at modding. The crystal sat too high o the sloping bezel so plan to change it soon.
> View attachment 16643506


Looks really good and well matched parts. Be careful though as it's addictive 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

spireitman said:


> Looks really good and well matched parts. Be careful though as it's addictive
> 
> Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


Thanks. 
Yeah I realize it's addictive like the strap game . Will change the crystal sometime and I'm done as I love the current configuration with red accents.


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

Finished this last night-


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

oldrock427 said:


> Finished this last night-
> View attachment 16645016



That’s the essence of kitsch! The watch is so ugly with its parts in such an aesthetic mess that it looks like a work of art. Well done!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

After shunning the original style SKX handset for years I decided to embrace them and also add to the red accents as well on this Coke build. I think it's done [famous last words].
dP


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SSA005, a pilot model... redone with a OSC dial + Yobokies hands


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

Wow! That looks really cool!


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

JojX said:


> That’s the essence of kitsch! The watch is so ugly with its parts in such an aesthetic mess that it looks like a work of art. Well done!


Don't know if I should be insulted or delighted! I have wanted to do this one for some time - it scratches some weird itch...It could all be different tomorrow! That's the great thing about mods.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

oldrock427 said:


> Don't know if I should be insulted or delighted! I have wanted to do this one for some time - it scratches some weird itch...It could all be different tomorrow! That's the great thing about mods.


I genuinely love the watch. It’s got this steampunk Richard Mille vibe to it. Imagine Mr Mille watching Mad Max and smoking some quasi-illegal substaces


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Seiko Bundeswehr - design copied by Blancpain ;-)


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> Seiko Bundeswehr - design copied by Blancpain ;-)
> 
> View attachment 16649827


Nice classic look 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Islander Turtle, Navy Timer with sandblasted case, sandwich dial and pilot hands.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

carlowus said:


> Islander Turtle, Navy Timer with sandblasted case, sandwich dial and pilot hands.
> 
> View attachment 16653852
> 
> ...


That to me is a combination of all my favourite watch parts. I've done tunas with that style but not a turtle. I have to say that you have inspired my next project ! 

Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

Nice!


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Still on the 36mm Sub. 










Really enjoying the size and fit better than the full 40mm!


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

Namoki case with OEM dial and hands -


----------



## Toddstang (Mar 8, 2020)

Heithel said:


> Still on the 36mm Sub.
> 
> View attachment 16654512
> 
> ...


Where did you get that dial???
That is awesome!!!


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Tomgbw said:


> View attachment 16655345
> 
> View attachment 16655351


That second hand looks great. Was looking for something like that on my black out 5KX.


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

ksrao_74 said:


> My first attempt at modding. The crystal sat too high o the sloping bezel so plan to change it soon.
> View attachment 16643506





Tomgbw said:


> View attachment 16655354
> 
> View attachment 16655334
> 
> ...


Great collection, are these ali dials? They look great, I cant seem to find much variety for "s-dials"


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

SwiftyRich said:


> Great collection, are these ali dials? They look great, I cant seem to find much variety for "s-dials"


In order of occurrance.
Ali Dial?
No
Yes
No
No
No
No
No
Yes
No
No


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Toddstang said:


> Where did you get that dial???
> That is awesome!!!


Ahahah thank you man! It’s a custom dial made for a group run by one of the bros at the BSH which I’m part of. 
The whole dial has inside jokes including the name as you can see below. 
Brolex is a wink to the name of the group as BSH stands for Brotherhood of Submariner Homages. 
When we were here on WUS it used to be called BSHT where the T stood for thread, that’s why you see BSHT master. Now we have our own forum hence why it’s not a thread anymore.
You can still find our old threads over here!


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

Here my SKX007 Mod.
I am wondering, should I go with a super Jubilee bracelet?


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

Love the dial!



Heithel said:


> Ahahah thank you man! It’s a custom dial made for a group run by one of the bros at the BSH which I’m part of.
> The whole dial has inside jokes including the name as you can see below.
> Brolex is a wink to the name of the group as BSH stands for Brotherhood of Submariner Homages.
> When we were here on WUS it used to be called BSHT where the T stood for thread, that’s why you see BSHT master. Now we have our own forum hence why it’s not a thread anymore.
> ...


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

ondris said:


> Here my SKX007 Mod.
> I am wondering, should I go with a super Jubilee bracelet?


I would definitely try the jubilee. I find them very comfortable.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

ondris said:


> Here my SKX007 Mod.
> I am wondering, should I go with a super Jubilee bracelet?











Yep!


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Mark.O said:


> Love the dial!


Thanks man! I really enjoy wearing it too!


----------



## bwesky (May 16, 2016)

oldrock427 said:


> Finished this last night-
> View attachment 16645016


Do you have a link or a reference to the case?


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

bwesky said:


> Do you have a link or a reference to the case?


Namoki - NMK930 case








NMK930 Nautical w Crown Guard SKX/SPRD Watch Case: Brushed Finish


The NMK930 Nautical w Crown Guard SKX/SPRD Watch Case features a classy oversized nautical case shape and crown guard lock. You can now build your own which fits all the SKX007 parts you know and love!




www.namokimods.com


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

Now that I am quite happy with my Pepsi mod, I am planning on making something similar to the Starbucks / Kermit submariner (black dial and green bezel).

If I start from scratch, it'll cost me a fortune when I see all the prices on namoki, dlw and other sites...
Only Case + caseback is around 100€.
Might aswell just buy a Steinhart.

Is it a good idea to buy a "Pagani Design" for 100€ and just change the dial for a sterile one?

What are the better alternatives on the cheaper side?


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

ondris said:


> Now that I am quite happy with my Pepsi mod, I am planning on making something similar to the Starbucks / Kermit submariner (black dial and green bezel).
> 
> If I start from scratch, it'll cost me a fortune when I see all the prices on namoki, dlw and other sites...
> Only Case + caseback is around 100€.
> ...


I think if you look at eBay you can find parts quite a bit cheaper. I personally haven’t bought from any those eBay sellers do I can’t comment on the quality.
Like you said you could also buy a complete watch from one of the cheap Chinese brands and just mod that. Check out San Martin. They generally get pretty good reviews.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

TST Bluefin Tuna
dP


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

ondris said:


> Now that I am quite happy with my Pepsi mod, I am planning on making something similar to the Starbucks / Kermit submariner (black dial and green bezel).
> 
> If I start from scratch, it'll cost me a fortune when I see all the prices on namoki, dlw and other sites...
> Only Case + caseback is around 100€.
> ...


Check out aliexpress. Case/caseback/crystal combo for far less there.

You can also get movements, dials, hands far cheaper there too. Downside is shipping time


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

antsio100 said:


> View attachment 16663125


Cool double duty bezel insert


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

Watchout63 said:


> Cool double duty bezel insert


Thank you!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Mostly not Seiko, but at least a NH38 movement.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> Mostly not Seiko, but at least a NH38 movement.
> 
> View attachment 16667491


I like that case. What/where is it from?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

StrapsN’Lume said:


> I like that case. What/where is it from?


Boldr Venture Ti. 31mm dial.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Did this one to sell, but it turned out so nice, Ima gon hafta keep it, and make another.
If Eterna KONTIKI and Blancpain had a baby.... it might look like this. 
SNZH 55 or 57, or...... with Yobokies parts


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Did this one to sell, but it turned out so nice, Ima gon hafta keep it, and make another.
> If Eterna KONTIKI and Blancpain had a baby.... it might look like this.
> SNZH 55 or 57, or...... with Yobokies parts
> 
> ...


Blanctiki Fiftypies… My gift to you… heh.

Also, that combination definitely works! 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## misterbb (12 mo ago)

Chronopolis said:


> Did this one to sell, but it turned out so nice, Ima gon hafta keep it, and make another.
> If Eterna KONTIKI and Blancpain had a baby.... it might look like this.
> SNZH 55 or 57, or...... with Yobokies parts
> 
> ...


This is dope, very nice


----------



## misterbb (12 mo ago)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16670711
> 
> View attachment 16670712


Did you get the crystal from an MB&F?? 😂😂


----------



## misterbb (12 mo ago)

OEM SRPE33 save the ocean manta dial in a titanium case


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

misterbb said:


> Did you get the crystal from an MB&F?? 😂😂


Sorry, I have no idea what that means.
dP


----------



## misterbb (12 mo ago)

Dan Pierce said:


> Sorry, I have no idea what that means.
> dP


They make crazy watches some with super large domes Introducing: The H. Moser x MB&F Endeavour Cylindrical Tourbillon And The MB&F x H. Moser LM10


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

misterbb said:


> They make crazy watches some with super large domes Introducing: The H. Moser x MB&F Endeavour Cylindrical Tourbillon And The MB&F x H. Moser LM10


Ok, now I get it! Well, mine are a little on the more affordable side.

Those are some amazing watches though.
dP


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

This is an SKX Conversion case with crown at 3, NH36 movement and orange pilot dial and hands. Domed sapphire and big crown complete the looks.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

New hands.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

What the case?


carlowus said:


> View attachment 16675569
> View attachment 16675570


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

carlowus said:


> View attachment 16675569
> View attachment 16675570


Is that the namoki sub skx conversion case with the pilot bezel? Lovely build. A wrist shot, please?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Mark.O said:


> What the case?


I think it is an Invicta debranded with the smooth bezel. I bought the case already made like this... I just installed the dial and hands...


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

Not a mod but I almost have all the bits for a build.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Green and Gold SKX007 mod


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

scooby-wrx said:


> Green and Gold SKX007 mod
> 
> View attachment 16677430
> 
> View attachment 16677431


Very nice


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB006 (Jan 11, 2022)

Imbiton said:


> Skx mod
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very well done. Kudos for the car too.


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Anyone know of a dial that will fit a Heimdallr Monster?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

If any of ya'll have a possible source on SPB185/187/207 hands, I'd appreciate a heads up. Modmode and 6012 have both been sold out for quite awhile, and I've not seen them on eBay recently either. I got a notification that WPP got some back in stock at 3:30am, but by the time I saw the email at around 7:30am, they were already gone.


----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> If any of ya'll have a possible source on SPB185/187/207 hands, I'd appreciate a heads up. Modmode and 6012 have both been sold out for quite awhile, and I've not seen them on eBay recently either. I got a notification that WPP got some back in stock at 3:30am, but by the time I saw the email at around 7:30am, they were already gone.


I think watchandstyle has them. I've been happy with other hands I've bought from them.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rosstree70 said:


> I think watchandstyle has them. I've been happy with other hands I've bought from them.


I'm looking for OEM, I don't think W&S carries any actual Seiko parts.


----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> I'm looking for OEM, I don't think W&S carries any actual Seiko parts.


Oh gotcha. They do carry some OEM dials but you're right, the hands and most other parts are not.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Just a question, I never used Watchandstyle hands and I was wondering if anyone has any feedback on the quality and especially the lume. Compared to some other company...


----------



## Toddstang (Mar 8, 2020)

Would a NH36 movement, with crown at 4 still have to have the day wheel swapped for a SKX007 mod?
I've read posts about NH36 crown at 3 wheel needs to be replaced but nothing on the NH36 @4.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Toddstang said:


> Would a NH36 movement, with crown at 4 still have to have the day wheel swapped for a SKX007 mod?
> I've read posts about NH36 crown at 3 wheel needs to be replaced but nothing on the NH36 @4.


Depends if you mean 16:00 or 15:48…

15:48 giver

16:00 woa this is crooked… 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Seikerai.
dP


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Justa little heads up for those looking to build something smaller than an SKX007/009 - seems like watch&style now has a 013 conversion case that fits the SRPE (I'm not affiliated in any way). 









RC0973 SRPE Replacement case - Silver


Buy an SKX007 replacement case with drilled lug hole that fits all original and aftermarket parts for the Seiko SKX007 here.




watchandstyle.net


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

BTNMNKI said:


> Justa little heads up for those looking to build something smaller than an SKX007/009 - seems like watch&style now has a 013 conversion case that fits the SRPE (I'm not affiliated in any way).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No rotating bezels for it though, no one (that I know of) makes that, or any inserts for that. So it'd only be a smaller option for SKX pilot bezel mods. 

Also interesting is DLW's new "baby Samurai" case. If you like the Samurai look but not the size, their new case is a much smaller 41x46 instead of 44x48.5. Annoyingly though DLW doesn't list the height of any of their cases.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Graboidz (7 mo ago)

Really want a cookies and cream planet ocean one day, so to satisfy my craving I had 444pm watches make me this bad boy.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

7002 electro mod.

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boibleu22 (9 mo ago)

Graboidz said:


> Really want a cookies and cream planet ocean one day, so to satisfy my craving I had 444pm watches make me this bad boy.


Man, that is NICE


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

BTNMNKI said:


> Justa little heads up for those looking to build something smaller than an SKX007/009 - seems like watch&style now has a 013 conversion case that fits the SRPE (I'm not affiliated in any way).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw, dang... I had an SRPE and my one complaint was, "If only it was a 38 or so, instead of 40..."


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> Aw, dang... I had an SRPE and my one complaint was, "If only it was a 38 or so, instead of 40..."


Yeah so you're never gonna believe which watch I'm wearing and what I wish was different about it... 😅


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

BTNMNKI said:


> Yeah so you're never gonna believe which watch I'm wearing and what I wish was different about it... 😅


I thought my modding days were on hiatus for a bit... guess not...


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

New blue yellow color match for my Superior mod


----------



## Snoopy1.0 (Jan 16, 2014)

The Dark Ranger


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

carlowus said:


> Just a question, I never used Watchandstyle hands and I was wondering if anyone has any feedback on the quality and especially the lume. Compared to some other company...


I’ve bought a few sets from them. I found the fit and finish was good and the lume would be on par with other sets I’ve bought from Namoki. I’ve placed multiple orders with them and been happy overall with their products.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

carlowus said:


> Just a question, I never used Watchandstyle hands and I was wondering if anyone has any feedback on the quality and especially the lume. Compared to some other company...


These are W&S hands. They're a sliiiightly different shade than OEM hands (less noticeable when glowing than when uncharged... unlit... dry? Whatever) and if you look very closely the lume applied has a coarser surface texture than the indices.

Lume doesn't really seem to be any weaker than what's on the dial though.


----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)

An old Pagani mod I did back in the day! Still running perfectly.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)

62 Mas build just completed.
Namoki case, bezel and crystal from Watch & Style, other parts from various Ali vendors.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Finished up my sarg build last night. Got the new dial and handset from from Tokielab except the seconds hand which I think was from Namoki. Brushed 36mm case and knurled crown from watch and style.

Anybody know what the writing on the dial says?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

StrapsN’Lume said:


> Finished up my sarg build last night. Got the new dial and handset from from Tokielab except the seconds hand which I think was from Namoki. Brushed 36mm case and knurled crown from watch and style.
> 
> Anybody know *what the writing on the dial says?*
> View attachment 16695853
> ...


It reads: My hovercraft is full of eels


----------



## boibleu22 (9 mo ago)

Heithel said:


> View attachment 16695469


bruh.


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Nice small build tonight to catch the rays 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

StrapsN’Lume said:


> Finished up my sarg build last night. Got the new dial and handset from from Tokielab except the seconds hand which I think was from Namoki. Brushed 36mm case and knurled crown from watch and style.
> 
> Anybody know what the writing on the dial says?


Automatic


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

BTNMNKI said:


> These are W&S hands. They're a sliiiightly different shade than OEM hands (less noticeable when glowing than when uncharged... unlit... dry? Whatever) and if you look very closely the lume applied has a coarser surface texture than the indices.
> 
> Lume doesn't really seem to be any weaker than what's on the dial though.
> 
> View attachment 16689527


What case is this? Where from? I love it.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Cahanc said:


> What case is this? Where from? I love it.


Thanks! Regular old SRPE55.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

brandon\ said:


>


Where is this bezel from? Love it.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sweet, tracked down a set of SPB207 hands so I can finally start working on my "Twilight Ninja" project. Really looking forward to getting this one done to complement by Baby Blue Hole mod.

Anyone have suggestions for removing the orange paint on the SPB255 bezel insert? I was planning to try soaking the insert in non-acetone nail polish remover, and then using a brush.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Tomgbw said:


> View attachment 16693986


Dayum that's tasty!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Cahanc said:


> Where is this bezel from? Love it.


It's the stock bezel and insert. It started life as a Great White Save The Ocean King Turtle. Swapped in the innards (the whole module - movement, dial and hands) with a regular Great White Save The Ocean Turtle since I didn't like the fauxtina lume. And I used a mirror-polished chapter ring and double-dome sapphire crystal. It's all Seiko except the chapter ring and crystal.


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

Just finished my second full build. I have a couple modded Heimdallr Tunas, but I wanted something different. Got a SKX based Tuna case from Crystaltimes. Its the perfect size for my small wrists. This is the watch Seiko should have built, but I did it instead. Thank you mod companies for giving us the tools to create our own custom creations.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

bajamike said:


> Just finished my second full build. I have a couple modded Heimdallr Tunas, but I wanted something different. Got a SKX based Tuna case from Crystaltimes. Its the perfect size for my small wrists. This is the watch Seiko should have built, but I did it instead. Thank you mod companies for giving us the tools to create our own custom creations.
> View attachment 16702350
> View attachment 16702352


That's cool. What size is it?


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Signed up for a pair…









A-1 Mod: A Unique Case for Watch Modders


A watch case, a case back, and a crown made for the SII NH 36 movement and 28.5mm dial




www.kickstarter.com





Probably too small for my wrists, but gotta support the unique.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

captainmorbid said:


> Signed up for a pair…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, but kind of an odd duck. I like Namoki's new case which is like a better looking Tag Monza.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Davekaye90 said:


> Interesting, but kind of an odd duck. I like Namoki's new case which is like a better looking Tag Monza.
> 
> View attachment 16703869


That is nice! 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

A new project looming over my head…
Ordered a phylida explorer case from Ali








the top hat crystal that is likely to fit the case (I measured the phylida crystal and it’s Seiko skx diameter)









I already have the dial 








and broad arrow hands from Yobokies will arrive any time soon. All powered by the NH38. Hoping to use the 8mm crown if the treads match the tube. Can’t wait to get the parts to start work. Will post the pics of the complete watch once the job is done


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

One of my latest, 62MAS case, Seiko Movement with black date wheel, Blue sunburst original Seiko dial and hands, nice sapphire crystal. Hard to take pictures with domed crystals...


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

BTNMNKI said:


> That's cool. What size is it?


It's 45mm wide with a 47.5mm lug to lug.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Hargra (10 mo ago)

Modded Seiko 5 SNK381:
SNXS hands
white daydisc (english/german)
low double dome sapphire crystal with clear AR
Eulit Perlon strap


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Latest Firefly Pilot/Field watch. Namoki no Crown Guard SKX, domed sapphire, Firefly dial and military hands.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Another build, nearly complete. Still waiting for the crazy high crystal. But I thought I would put it together anyway. Phylida explorer case, crown and crystal (bundle), Ali dial and yobokies hands (C1).


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Too soon...?


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16715935



Great looking mod and bracelet.
The right shark mesh on a tanned arm makes every watch look better 🍻


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Watchout63 said:


> Great looking mod and bracelet.
> The right shark mesh on a tanned arm makes every watch look better 🍻


Thanks. That's my cycling tan, burnt on top, raw underneath.
dP


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Isn’t that too extreme?


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

JojX said:


> Isn’t that too extreme?
> View attachment 16717915
> View attachment 16717916
> View attachment 16717917
> ...


A bit much, and it would be better if the side of the crystal was polished, but A for effort!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I' d like to know if a Strapcode HEXAD can fit my Sammie case. And what kind of hand will fit nicely, Sumo, Marine Master or Tuna?
Thank you.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I want to modify this red TUNA with a white Sumo dial Red Limited Edtion and Tuna hands with Red second hand, what do think? Thanks.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

My interpretation of Field/Pilot watch. Seiko SARZ005 with domed sapphire, military dial and pilot hands.


----------



## Toddstang (Mar 8, 2020)

(SKX007) Just dropped in a NH36 movement, crown @ 4 position, and for those wondering, you do not need to change the day wheel. Everything lined up perfectly.
I was lucky enough to get the seconds hand on, on my 3rd try.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Sprint Veloce said:


> … And what kind of hand will fit nicely, Sumo, Marine Master or Tuna?
> 
> View attachment 16720063


I would choose Marine master hands 🙌


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Sprint Veloce said:


> I want to modify this red TUNA with a white Sumo dial Red Limited Edtion and Tuna hands with Red second hand, what do think? Thanks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16720091


The white dial w/ red chapter ring should look sharp!

Just for reference . . . augmented Heimdallr tuna w/ orange chapter ring . . .


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Regarding DLW / Namoki and other small item orders coming out of Hong Kong - how long are you guys finding delivery times recently to the USA/Canada?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Crystal mod to this previous mod - GS Ever-Tite acrylic in a Riyi Exp I case, replaces the flat sapphire.

Stock Riyi on the left, modded on the right.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I have owned the SNZF22 Golden Urchin since 2009 and it was just a bit too much gold plating but I just loved the dial and hands. I recently picked up a SNZF17 that is from Aug 2005 and I created this marriage mod, chapter ring is from the 17 as is the middle case, Sumo seconds hand. CT double dome sapphire is the only non oem at this point. SKX jubilee will be replaced with a two tone bracelet at some point.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

redSLED said:


> Regarding DLW / Namoki and other small item orders coming out of Hong Kong - how long are you guys finding delivery times recently to the USA/Canada?


Namoki comes from Singapore and w/ the DHL delivery it can be as short as 4 days to the US.
dP


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

redSLED said:


> Regarding DLW / Namoki and other small item orders coming out of Hong Kong - how long are you guys finding delivery times recently to the USA/Canada?


I’ve always ordered enough to qualify for the free express shipping and that has always gotten to me within 5 business days.


----------



## Hargra (10 mo ago)

Dial: SNK621
Case and hand set: SNK355
Eulit Perlon strap


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Still a work in progress as I have not yet found a suitable two-tone bracelet and I will eventually install a black Kanji NH mvmt. I started with a mint SNZF22 that I have had since 09, it was just way too much gold, I picked up a SNZF17 at a good price to do the mod with. Case SNZF17, bezel SNZF22, mvmt dial and H and M hands SNZF22, chapter ring SNZF17, crown SNZF22, seconds hand new oem Sumo hand, crystal is a double dome sapphire from CT, at present bracelet is an SKX jubilee.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Snkk17 dial and hands, nh36, gold caseback, signed crown and Namoki case. I’m thinking I’ll try and find a black FMK strap with a gold deployant for it yet.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)

My modded 🥑. Sapphire crystal with green anti reflective, sapphire bezel insert lumed, polished chapter ring.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Decided to paint the hour and minute hands white, the original gold finish on those hands got dark and it was hard to see the time in the evening







before and after


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Robert999 said:


> Decided to paint the hour and minute hands white, the original gold finish on those hands got dark and it was hard to see the time in the evening
> View attachment 16735736
> before and after
> View attachment 16735737


That looks really good! I’ve often wondered about painting hands. What kind of paint and how did you prep them?


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

No prep was needed, just washed the hands with alcohol, painted with high








gloss porcelain touch-up paint


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

I made the mistake of ordering a dial and hands from a well respected supplier in Hong Kong in March - Still waiting 10 weeks later. Order enough for DHL, or find a better source.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

oldrock427 said:


> I made the mistake of ordering a dial and hands from a well respected supplier in Hong Kong in March - Still waiting 10 weeks later. Order enough for DHL, or find a better source.


The cause may be due to more than slow postal service. It depends on the seller.
I myself came _this_ close to never getting my very big order at all, had I not stopped payment at Paypal, after almost 3 months.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

oldrock427 said:


> I made the mistake of ordering a dial and hands from a well respected supplier in Hong Kong in March - Still waiting 10 weeks later. Order enough for DHL, or find a better source.


Hong Kong is in lock down and the Post Office is not working.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Couple new, couple tweaked…


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

oldrock427 said:


> I made the mistake of ordering a dial and hands from a well respected supplier in Hong Kong in March - Still waiting 10 weeks later. Order enough for DHL, or find a better source.


Ooof, hope that gets sorted out. I've got everything I need now for my SPB255 mod except for the second hand, which I bought WR Watches a couple of weeks ago. China Post is usually pretty slow, so it'll probably be at least a few more weeks. I haven't ordered the NH35 yet or tried to tackle the bezel insert, will probably do both this week. 

Happily I didn't have to rely on parts-center on eBay for my OEM hands this time. I've bought I think four sets of OEM hands from them, and 3/4 have had some sort of cosmetic problem with at least one of the hands. The last set was SLA017 hands that were over $100, and sure enough, yet another cosmetic problem. This time a bit of dirt that was actually baked into the lume. I wasn't putting up with that, so I got them to send me another one. We'll see how that goes. Unfortunately eBay will only enforce a return, not a partial replacement, so I don't have much recourse if this new hand is _also _bad. 

If you're looking for OEM hands I'd avoid them if at all possible. So far I've gotten a scratched hour hand, a bent second hand counter balance, and now this. 6012 and Modmode watches seem perpetually out of stock on most hands now, but WPP does seem to be getting regular shipments. I got multiple notifications of MM200R hands being back in stock, you just have to be quick, they'll be gone in a few hours. They seem to show up around 6-8AM EST on their site.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Avert your eyes Mike… 





























































































All OEM dials… though I’m suspicious of the SNZG dial…


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

I know a bracelet mod isn’t what’s usually posted here, but I wrote this up for the daily WRUW threads, and I thought why not post here as well? EDIT: After I posted, a pop up reminded me that this is a Seiko thread, so hopefully I’ll be forgiven for posting a Citizen — the mod is to a Seiko bracelet after all.

Maybe someone here will have some tips for me on finishing off the areas I ground down, to make them look presentable.

My company gave us an extra long weekend, so I took advantage to finish off a project I started over a year ago. 

The woman who sold me her Alfa Spider gave me this Citizen, which was her late husband’s, when I complimented her Blancpain. It was on a grubby, hair grabbing Twist-O-Flex, so I took that off and cut a generic rubber strap to fit.











A couple of years ago, I had this on my watch table at the same time as my Orange Monster and realized that the second link of the Monster bracelet was a fit for the inside of the Citizen lugs, and also matched the outer width.

I bought a knockoff Monster bracelet and a bunch of mini drill bits to open up the hole for the link pin so that a spring bar would fit. This took much time, patience, and many broken bits. A little freehand work with a cutting disk gave me room to manipulate the spring bars.










Not beautiful (or in focus), but functional. Then when I put it together I realized that the bracelet didn’t wear properly because it fouled the lugs. My initial attempts with a file and then with a grinding wheel on the Dremel didn’t go well, and there it sat until yesterday. 

I bought a flex shaft for the Dremel, which allowed me much better control, and while the result is far from professional (and I want to take off a little more anyway), it’s at least wearable. What do you think?



















Unfortunately, on a close to final fitting, the watch head flew off the bench onto the concrete workshop floor, and there’s a sizeable scratch across the crystal. Less than half of it is visible in this shot (right across the center of the dial).










No problem, it ought to be easy to pick up a replacement, right? 

Thanks for reading. Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

rxmar23 said:


> I know a bracelet mod isn’t what’s usually posted here, but I wrote this up for the daily WRUW threads, and I thought why not post here as well? EDIT: After I posted, a pop up reminded me that this is a Seiko thread, so hopefully I’ll be forgiven for posting a Citizen — the mod is to a Seiko bracelet after all.
> 
> Maybe someone here will have some tips for me on finishing off the areas I ground down, to make them look presentable.
> 
> ...


Nice to see some bracelet modding going on! Bummer about dropping the watch. I’ve been wondering about machining a wider, straight end bracelet to fit my Casio or even my Seiko 5’s with an 18mm lug width. I haven’t found any aftermarket options for a bracelet with a stepped end link.

As for finishing you can buy bits for your dremel to attach little buffing wheels. The buffing wheel is held on with a screw that screws into the end of the bit. You could buy yourself some green or red 3M abrasive pads and cut some small circles out of them. I believe the red is a lower grit than the green. Then attach them to the buffing wheel bit (hope that makes sense). If it’s needs something coarser they have small wire wheels for it too.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Sprint Veloce said:


> I want to modify this red TUNA with a white Sumo dial Red Limited Edtion and Tuna hands with Red second hand, what do think? Thanks.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16720091


Nike had the answer for this long ago, just do it! It looks like it will work out great.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Robert999 said:


> Decided to paint the hour and minute hands white, the original gold finish on those hands got dark and it was hard to see the time in the evening
> View attachment 16735736
> before and after
> View attachment 16735737


Love this watch and how it turned out!!


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

First build!

Wanted a cheap and fun automatic that I could wear at night and to work instead of always wearing a digital or risk beating up my SNK809 and other vintage pieces.

I’m always down for a transparent watch and with the NH35 and lume on this I’m so pleased. I do need to crack into it to get out some dust I missed and I’ll probably re-lume the second hand.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Put this together last night. OEM snk639 dial, nh36, hands from Namoki and an LA case. Hard to capture the sector dial detail. Getting a Hamilton/Longines vibe from this one.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

SRP637 Mod. Was not done by me, other than adding the Bracelet. This is what it would like if an Monster and a Tuna got together; this is what one of the offspring would look like! Vance.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

After wearing it for a bit (and putting it on an oyster bracelet) the phylida case begins to show some issues. What keeps worrying me is the threading (both the crown, which is a nightmare to screw down, and the case back). Those might badly affect the rated water resistance of 150m. Still like the watch but will probably never swim with it. Thinking of putting domed acrylic instead of the flat sapphire (of dubious quality: only 1.6mm thickness and lots of reflections). The size of the case is perfect for me but qualitywise it is yet another letdown from phylida.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

What do you get if you combine a Sea urchin with a Manta ray? Maybe a Mini turtle?










Sea urchin case
Alba Manta ray bezel
Orange Sumo hands
Signed crown by CT


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Mother of pearl dial and Uncle Seiko bracelet. SKX case, Grand Seiko hands, sub bezel and insert. Grand Subko? 🤷‍♂️

I'm the worst photographer in existence. My photos actually manage to make things look worse than they do in real life somehow lol. But I'm very pleased with how this one turned out. Love the way the mother of pearl reflections play with the green ceramic bezel in certain lighting.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Parts bin special...


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

This is a request for info/help. I’ve done many 007 mods and some other builds with ETA 2824’s before but this is my first SRPE build and I am apparently at my ceiling of capability and need help. Case, bezel and chapter ring all from Watch & Style. I cannot get these pieces to fit and I’m almost certain they’re incompatible although the website says they are. My question is has anybody else had this problem? And if so how did they overcome it? Or if this chapter ring is not compatible does anyone know which one may be? I’ve looked at the Watch and style website and googled this using as many variations of the same question as I can think of but have found nothing explaining whether they are compatible or not. Thanks for any info/help or insight anyone may have.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

You need a gasket for the bezel. I can’t see it at your pictures.

the holes at the case are for chapter alignment - what’s the problem?

Regard and keep believing in your project


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

carlowus said:


> Parts bin special...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16747598
> View attachment 16747599


Wow, for a parts bin special, this one came together nicely Carlo.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> You need a gasket for the bezel. I can’t see it at your pictures.
> 
> the holes at the case are for chapter alignment - what’s the problem?
> 
> Regard and keep believing in your project


Thanks for the reply. There is a bezel gasket. You cannot press the bezel in with the chapter ring on is the problem. I know the holes are for chapter ring alignment, SRPE has 2 where 007’s only have 1 at 12 o’clock.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

First you have to press the bezel on the case - than you push the chapter into the holes - than you press the glass inside the case and the glass holds the chapter in the right place


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> First you have to press the bezel on the case - than you push the chapter into the holes - than you press the glass inside the case and the glass holds the chapter in the right place


This particular chapter ring only goes on the bottom of the bezel. So you have to set chapter ring into bezel then set with bezel press. Crystal goes in from top, there are 2 gaskets on this bezel, one for crystal one for chapter ring. Are you familiar with this case? Have you built one of these with these parts from Watch and Style? My problem is the chapter ring prevents bezel from seating and I am trying g to determine or find out if any other folks have had same issue or if I have somehow missed something.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Cahanc said:


> This particular chapter ring only goes on the bottom of the bezel. So you have to set chapter ring into bezel then set with bezel press. Crystal goes in from top, there are 2 gaskets on this bezel, one for crystal one for chapter ring. Are you familiar with this case? Have you built one of these with these parts from Watch and Style?


Not from W&S

I think the chapter is the problem. That you can only solve it by removing the bezel - is more than unusual.

I measured a OEM chapter for you for comparison


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> Not from W&S
> 
> I think the chapter is the problem. That you can only solve it by removing the bezel - is more than unusual.
> 
> ...


My question is only has anyone dealt with these specific items from W&S? I appreciate your attempts and responses for sure.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Cahanc said:


> My question is only has anyone dealt with these specific items from W&S? I appreciate your attempts and responses for sure.


The steps I took for the 5KX builds:
Place chapter ring on the case.
Press crystal with gasket.
Press bezel with gasket. 

My experience is specifically with the 5KX which is similar to the DressKX but I believe the cases are different in some form. Could it be that likely you have the wrong part?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Esploratore Alpino blue - Seiko 40mm SRPE model with Original Aplinist hands.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Saswatch said:


> The steps I took for the 5KX builds:
> Place chapter ring on the case.
> Press crystal with gasket.
> Press bezel with gasket.
> ...


That’s my conclusion yes, the chap ring will not allow the bezel to be pressed on so must be wrong part. I appreciate your response, thanks.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Saswatch said:


> The steps I took for the 5KX builds:
> Place chapter ring on the case.
> Press crystal with gasket.
> Press bezel with gasket.
> ...


I figured it out. Embarrassing as it is I was not taking out the crystal gasket while trying to put in the chapter ring from the top and that prevented it. I took the crystal gasket out and pressed in the bezel, then dropped in the chapter ring then the crystal gasket on top of that and then pressed in the crystal, voilà! pictures when done for sure. Thanks to anyone who responded to my question. I appreciate WUS in all of its forms.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Cahanc said:


> This is a request for info/help. I’ve done many 007 mods and some other builds with ETA 2824’s before but this is my first SRPE build and I am apparently at my ceiling of capability and need help. Case, bezel and chapter ring all from Watch & Style. I cannot get these pieces to fit and I’m almost certain they’re incompatible although the website says they are. My question is has anybody else had this problem? And if so how did they overcome it? Or if this chapter ring is not compatible does anyone know which one may be? I’ve looked at the Watch and style website and googled this using as many variations of the same question as I can think of but have found nothing explaining whether they are compatible or not. Thanks for any info/help or insight anyone may have.
> View attachment 16748226
> View attachment 16748227
> View attachment 16748228
> ...


My ceiling of ability has been raised again, embarrassed to say it was simple but here I am. This is a pic of the case with bezel and chapter ring installed, all pieces fit as claimed by Watch&Style. If anyone encounters this problem in the future the steps go
1. Press bezel into case
2. Remove crystal gasket and drop in chapter ring, reinstall gasket so it sits on top of chapter ring.
3. Press crystal in.

learning every day. Thankfully.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Fin! Watch&Style SRPE case, chapter ring and crystal.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I've posted this here, before, but worth a re-post


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

I found the date window doesn’t quite line up on this dial. With a white date wheel you could see the edge of it so I switched it to a black date wheel.

Dial and hands from Yobokies. 36mm case from watch and style.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Islander Royal Navy project...


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Modified the hands on my ISL-35. I like these better than the black SKX style hands it comes with.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

StrapsN’Lume said:


> Modified the hands on my ISL-35. I like these better than the black SKX style hands it comes with.
> View attachment 16752677


Hands look good, I'm looking for similar - where did you get them from?


----------



## Ntinos (Jun 28, 2011)

S-pork-INN

































Sandblasted case


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Looks like no Netflix tonight. All the parts have arrived and it seems that tomorrow I’ll have a new holiday diver.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Titanium skx. Nightine pics. More tomorrow.







B


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

My first skx build. Titanium case from seikomods aka crystaltimes, nh35 with black date wheel, top hat crystal.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Re: Watch and Style SRPE 38mm case.










Bad photo for attention, just mocked up with internals from another mod build.

Anyone else a tad disappointed to find that the W&S SRPE replacement case, marketed at 38mm, is not significantly different/smaller than the stock Seiko case? Bought this thinking a smaller SRPE would be da biz, yo, but having it in hand, on wrist, and specifically measuring it with calipers, there's not a huge difference, if anything, from the stock case. 6 - 12 measurement, between the lugs is 38mm, but narrowest diameter, approximately 8 - 2, is 40, thickness is about identical. L2L is maybe 0.4mm shorter (from posted specs), but L2L was never the issue with the stock case. 

You do pick up a threaded crown (get an SKX013 crown), and there is a bezel option, with an opportunity to upgrade the crystal immediately, but dang, not quite what I was expecting. Oh, well, it will still work fine for the build in mind...


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> Re: Watch and Style SRPE 38mm case.
> 
> View attachment 16757734
> 
> ...


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Beware of the samurai even if he doesn't have a bezel.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> Re: Watch and Style SRPE 38mm case.
> 
> View attachment 16757734
> 
> ...


I _think_ the 38mm only apply to the case with the 3 o'clock crown. The regular SRPE case should be about the same size as the original, and the text denoting it as a 38 mm case was in all likelihood a typo. Sadly.

Page doesn't mention anything about a threaded crown tube, does it come with that?

Also, is that just a trick of the camera or did you remove the crown guards?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

BTNMNKI said:


> I _think_ the 38mm only apply to the case with the 3 o'clock crown. The regular SRPE case should be about the same size as the original, and the text denoting it as a 38 mm case was in all likelihood a typo. Sadly.
> 
> Page doesn't mention anything about a threaded crown tube, does it come with that?
> 
> Also, is that just a trick of the camera or did you remove the crown guards?


I think you're right. Bummer, but it does make sense. 

It does come with a threaded crown tube and I don't know if it says in the description, but the suggestion for an SKX013 crown is the giveaway...

I'd even go with 38mm, crown at 4, no crownguards, but this is a trick of photography, or maybe just because I was using what I had on hand for a crown/stem, and it is not screwed down, but this one does have crownguards... like the OEM SRPE.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> I think you're right. Bummer, but it does make sense.
> 
> It does come with a threaded crown tube and I don't know if it says in the description, but the suggestion for an SKX013 crown is the giveaway...
> 
> I'd even go with 38mm, crown at 4, no crownguards, but this is a trick of photography, or maybe just because I was using what I had on hand for a crown/stem, and it is not screwed down, but this one does have crownguards... like the OEM SRPE.


Well I think Namoki or one of those sites does sell an Skx013 case without guards, so if that's what you're after the option is out there. I wanted to do something like that, but finding a dial with correct spacing between the indices is basically impossible unless you want an OEM 013 dial.


----------



## Ntinos (Jun 28, 2011)

S.pork.INN


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Trev_L said:


> Hands look good, I'm looking for similar - where did you get them from?


I believe I got these from Watch and Style. Im pretty happy with how they fit.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

BTNMNKI said:


> Well I think Namoki or one of those sites does sell an Skx013 case without guards, so if that's what you're after the option is out there. I wanted to do something like that, but finding a dial with correct spacing between the indices is basically impossible unless you want an OEM 013 dial.


There's actually a fair number of AM dials designed for 013 spacing.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Couple of design ideas I'm playing around with using AM dials, 62MAS hands, and Namoki's "Monza" case. Gotta say, I'm kinda digging the Day-Date look.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> There's actually a fair number of AM dials designed for 013 spacing.


Huh. Guess I gotta improve my Google-Fu. I couldn't really find anything on the big parts sites.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Normally a modification concentrates to design. For these Seiko Snzh - I used a new OEM crown with dopple gasket and a diver case back with a more thiker gasket. So maybe the water resistence raised from 55 fathoms to 200 m and the dial say the truth


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Anyone know a decent source for NH3x / 28.5mm sapphire or decent skeleton dial? I thought I saw someone doing a sapphire or otherwise clear dial with applied indexes, that would work, but source? Also, a skeleton ring with some kind of applied indexes would also do the trick. I know of DialMaker open heard and semi-skeleton, but I'm specifically looking for something really open.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

BTNMNKI said:


> Huh. Guess I gotta improve my Google-Fu. I couldn't really find anything on the big parts sites.


Yeah, most of the shops that I've seen just have more generic 28.5mm dials. On eBay though if you search for "SKX013 dial" you can easily find them along with the OEM dials.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

mconlonx said:


> Anyone know a decent source for NH3x / 28.5mm sapphire or decent skeleton dial? I thought I saw someone doing a sapphire or otherwise clear dial with applied indexes, that would work, but source? Also, a skeleton ring with some kind of applied indexes would also do the trick. I know of DialMaker open heard and semi-skeleton, but I'm specifically looking for something really open.


Modfather has done several different glass dial mods. No idea where the dials are from, but I'm sure you could ask them. 


__
http://instagr.am/p/CdrSgibLhD8/


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> Anyone know a decent source for NH3x / 28.5mm sapphire or decent skeleton dial? I thought I saw someone doing a sapphire or otherwise clear dial with applied indexes, that would work, but source? Also, a skeleton ring with some kind of applied indexes would also do the trick. I know of DialMaker open heard and semi-skeleton, but I'm specifically looking for something really open.


Richard can do this job 









VISIT US ON INSTAGRAM @seikocrown


SPECIALISING IN PERSONALISED, TAILOR-MADE ENGRAVINGS




seikocrown.jimdofree.com


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

The new LA dial is pretty fantastic. The explorer case is nice too, im surprised how large it wears. Had an issue with a stripped screw in the bracelet, so we'll see how that works out.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

Speaking of which, I have new hands coming in for my Presage. Does anyone know a good place to send/go to in the NYC area to change the hands?


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SNKE49: 
Just hands... and a strap. 

@vanilla.coffee first got me on to these lil' Seiko 5 cookies some years ago. 
Many of them are actually quite nice, if dull (naturally), as Seiko made them. 
They just need a lil' dash of salt, nothing complicated, to look their best.

First shot is how it looked originally, and then, how it was spruced up.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Wandering_Watcher10 said:


> Speaking of which, I have new hands coming in for my Presage. Does anyone know a good place to send/go to in the NYC area to change the hands?
> 
> View attachment 16764820
> 
> View attachment 16764823


I reckon that'll look killer. What model presage is that? It's not from their current lineup, right?


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

W&S case, LA dial and hands, pricey but good stuff. I like these hands on this dial.


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

BTNMNKI said:


> I reckon that'll look killer. What model presage is that? It's not from their current lineup, right?


SRPF51 US only "Zen Garden." Macy's puts these on sale every couple of weeks. It's a 41.5 but it wears smaller. I love mine.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

hairy said:


> The new LA dial is pretty fantastic. The explorer case is nice too, im surprised how large it wears. Had an issue with a stripped screw in the bracelet, so we'll see how that works out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16764784
> ...


I built two using this dial. It’s super vibrant in person.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

W&S SKX007 Case & Threaded crown
Seiko 4R34 Movement, SSK001 Dial, Handset
SSK001 Caseback
SRPD55 Chapter Ring
Crystal Times double-dome sapphire Blue AR crystal
LIW SKX007 Polished Bezel
Cheesy flat aluminum GMT insert (sloped ceramic is on it's way


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sold as a SKX013 chapter ring.... Did they even test this? 
(not the dial i plan on using btw) 
Bought from ebay, didn't even think to check when it came as the other parts havn't all turned up. I've already left good feedback (idiot)
Just a warning though, this was sold as a slim version but completly covers the minute markers of a 28.5mm dial. 













With a bit of luck, i'll be able to find the 2 spare one's i had made years ago when i did my own. It does mean loads of work with a dremel though rather than dropping it straight in, and hours of looking for it.
How it should look


----------



## Wandering_Watcher10 (Sep 30, 2016)

Anybody in NYC area know a good place thar can change hands of a Seiko Presage. Or someone on the forums that does good work. 
Thank you!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

I put this video together for you, as a quick pass to cover the new SSK GMT


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Dropped in after a long hiatus to say G'Day to there brothers, and was mortified to see the threads are no more 😭

Good to see the BSH are not gone completely though 😊



Heithel said:


> Ahahah thank you man! It’s a custom dial made for a group run by one of the bros at the BSH which I’m part of.
> The whole dial has inside jokes including the name as you can see below.
> Brolex is a wink to the name of the group as BSH stands for Brotherhood of Submariner Homages.
> When we were here on WUS it used to be called BSHT where the T stood for thread, that’s why you see BSHT master. Now we have our own forum hence why it’s not a thread anymore.
> ...


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

Madmodworld.com Website Review

I just want to commend the team behind this website. Madmodworld.com is super easy to navigate and the interface of their website is simple but engaging. Anyone can easily access it without any difficulty. I purchased my watch without any hassle on their website.

I began my purchase by customizing my watch on their website. They have 5 build your own watch categories to choose from. From there, you can build your own watch according to your preference and you will be able to see how your watch will look. You can also message them if you want anything else added or customized and they will reply immediately. If you're done with the customization, you just click on the cart button to display the order details of your customized watch. Once you are truly satisfied with your custom build, you can proceed to checkout and pay for your order.

It took around 4 weeks for me to receive my beautiful watch as stated in their website but the best thing was, I received it the way I built/designed it. Overall, I was really happy with my purchase.


----------



## thepocketguide (Jan 21, 2018)

AC81 said:


> Sold as a SKX013 chapter ring.... Did they even test this?
> ...
> Just a warning though, this was sold as a slim version but completly covers the minute markers of a 28.5mm dial.


The Slim SKX013 will cover minute track on majority of 28.5mm dials, I am afraid. It was created initially to fit SKX007 dial which has no minute track but minute indices are pushed too far outside to use the original SKX013 chapter ring.

Which is annoying but not necessary wrong. Also it will save money from purchasing other slim SKX013 chapter rings as the outcome will be the same.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

AC81 said:


> Sold as a SKX013 chapter ring.... Did they even test this?
> (not the dial i plan on using btw)
> Bought from ebay, didn't even think to check when it came as the other parts havn't all turned up. I've already left good feedback (idiot)
> Just a warning though, this was sold as a slim version but completly covers the minute markers of a 28.5mm dial.
> ...


Sorry it didn’t work out for what you needed but do you happen to have a link for this? It’s exactly what I’ve been looking for to use on a build I’ve got going.


----------



## thepocketguide (Jan 21, 2018)

MissAnthropic said:


> Sorry it didn’t work out for what you needed but do you happen to have a link for this? It’s exactly what I’ve been looking for to use on a build I’ve got going.


Seikomodsuk, CrystalTimes, Lucius Atelier, WatchandStyle are selling slim SKX013 chapter rings. They are also selling normal chapter rings, so make sure you are selecting the slim one.


----------



## Nathan Day (May 30, 2013)

keerola said:


> View attachment 16394414
> 
> Not sure if this counts, i just replaced the bezel and the insert..


Counts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

mylesofsmyles said:


> View attachment 16785321


Someone needs to do an aftermarket 24hr bezel for the SRPE...


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> Someone needs to do an aftermarket 24hr bezel for the SRPE...


Wouldn't it be far simpler to just do a chapter ring with a 24 hour time scale?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

BTNMNKI said:


> Wouldn't it be far simpler to just do a chapter ring with a 24 hour time scale?


...or that. Both would be nice, too... but maybe not on the same build. 

24hr scale on the bezel would be very Exp2 / CWard C63, etc. Since those are popular models, I'd expect to see these at some point. Not sure that SRPE 24hr ch. rings will be a as high a priority production item among those supplying the mod community. Hope I'm wrong, though...


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> Someone needs to do an aftermarket 24hr bezel for the SRPE...


Bezels or chapter ring. That would be awesome! The aftermarket already makes various bezels and chapter rings for SRPE so what’s another version?

would be nice to see the conversion cases in different finishes, like PVD


----------



## bajamike (Feb 6, 2009)

Trying out some aviation mods now.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

Any love for the new SRPG line of field watches?

Also, does a Sapphire crystal swap count as modding?

Who else would like to see threaded crown conversion cases for these?


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Ian_61 said:


> Dropped in after a long hiatus to say G'Day to there brothers, and was mortified to see the threads are no more
> 
> Good to see the BSH are not gone completely though


Can always find your way back to the BSH, we’re a welcoming bunch!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Riyi002 36mm Explorer case and bracelet, NH35, Tokeilab dial and hands, Lucius Atelier pinion cap.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## unclemexnyc (Jan 26, 2020)

Apologies as I'm just realizing the focus isn't great on this one. 

I went all out with this SKX007 mod from Jeff @ Watchmakers4. Upgraded movement (hacking), beveled sapphire crystal, Mercedes hands, ceramic 'Batman' GMT bezel & signed crown. I'm tempted to swap out the bezel to a 12-hr 'Yachtmaster' but I don't wear this much anymore so don't feel it's worth the time or expense to change...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

before









after


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

thepocketguide said:


> The Slim SKX013 will cover minute track on majority of 28.5mm dials, I am afraid. It was created initially to fit SKX007 dial which has no minute track but minute indices are pushed too far outside to use the original SKX013 chapter ring.
> 
> Which is annoying but not necessary wrong. Also it will save money from purchasing other slim SKX013 chapter rings as the outcome will be the same.


I have shown in the post that it's possible. They will cover a small portion of the markers. But, they should still be clearly visable if they are made narrow enough.They're not.
They also arn't made wide enough. If they're not made wide enough in the first place, then that also limits the inner diameter. As far as i'm concerned. They're poorly made. Outside and inner diameter both need to be wider.

The one's i have knocked up myself are a tight fit, so you can put them in the case before you put the dial and movement assy in. The one's sold are not wide enough, so are loose. So, you have to try and bodge them in at the same time as the movement and dial assy. Which also makes them difficult to line up with equal spacing around the minute markers.

If i can get one's knocked up from an ebay seller making washers, and attack it with a dremmel, and it looks better than the bespoke made one's. There's defenatly an issue.


MissAnthropic said:


> Sorry it didn’t work out for what you needed but do you happen to have a link for this? It’s exactly what I’ve been looking for to use on a build I’ve got going.


The mods still happening. In the end, the parts i ordered from long island watch are the hold up. For some reason they were shipped to the Netherlands first (i'm in the UK) and havn't moved for 2 weeks.
This is the one i ordered.








Watch Chapter Rings for SKX013 SKX015 0030 case Replacement Mod | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Watch Chapter Rings for SKX013 SKX015 0030 case Replacement Mod at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk





I would say, i did order an all black one from Namoki that i don't plan on using. This is marginally better than the ebay purchase. If i do another SKX013 mod, i'd probobly use thiers.








SKX013 Chapter Ring: Polished Finish


Take your watch mod one step further with our range of chapter rings for the Seiko SKX013. We love how a simple chapter ring can transform the look of the entire watch. They add a touch of class to any mod! Compatible with Seiko SKX013.




www.namokimods.com


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

SRPE with SNKM73 dial


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Some SRP model. with aftermarket dial, plus OEM hands from another model.

Also removed the click ring - for that smooth (but snug) bidirectional swing action, and NO misalignment neither. Not even a wee bit.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

@Chronopolis : very good taste!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

wurscht said:


> @Chronopolis : very good taste!


Thank you! I have been told I taste pretty good., esp with a little BBQ sauce.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

My most modded Seiko is a Stargate - crazy 😜










… after I sold one Monster










the white Monster has gone 😢


----------



## Rocket Jockey (Jul 25, 2014)

Chronopolis - That is a great looking watch!! I have been gone from the watch scene for a few years so its cool to see the new mods.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

It took a bit of consideration on the bracelet, but after a couple weeks on a leather strap, I've decided to try a jubilee...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rocket Jockey said:


> Chronopolis - That is a great looking watch!! I have been gone from the watch scene for a few years so its cool to see the new mods.


TY ! 
Welcome back !


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## castmaster (May 25, 2020)

This takes care of my BB Ceramic aspirations quite nicely...


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

More photos to come, once I receive this back.
My SNZF17 is coming back from 4:44pm, from having the hands installed after my 4R36 movement swap.


----------



## Kenobi1 (Aug 29, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

SRPD57 dial, hands, movement and chapter ring.
CT007 Case
CT Signed screw down crown
CT Double-domed blue AR coated sapphire crystal
DLW Watches gold coin-edge bezel 
DLW sloped ceramic bezel insert
Miltat/Strapco two-tone bracelet 
Miltat/Strapco milled clasp with ratcheting divers extension

Keeps +6 to +7 seconds per day.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

Kenobi1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Where did your PIP go?


----------



## Kenobi1 (Aug 29, 2018)

mylesofsmyles said:


> Where did your PIP go?


It fell out. Oh well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Frustration!!!

I can't get the lumed ceramic insert to rest in the bezel. It won't slide over the crystal. Any ideas or suggestions short of a different crystal, different insert, or trying to file down the edges of the insert (and probably destroy it in the process). Super frustrating because I'm in love with this combo if only I could complete it.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Indeed a very nice combo. Maybe the insert is not too big only the bezel is too small. 😉

sometimes it’s easier to enlarge the steel bezel inner size than to file down a thin ceramic insert.

What are the dimensions of the bezelinsert?


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

wurscht said:


> Indeed a very nice combo. Maybe the insert is not too big only the bezel is too small. 😉
> 
> sometimes it’s easier to enlarge the steel bezel inner size than to file down a thin ceramic insert.
> 
> What are the dimensions of the bezelinsert?


Thank you. The insert fits fine into the bezel when the bezel is removed from the case. It's only once the bezel is on the case with the crystal that it wont go all the way down, so I think maybe the the crystal is just a half mm too wide. 

I'm not sure the dimensions of the insert, it's from Yobokies and he doesn't give that kind of detailed information. The bezel is from One Second Closer and the crystal is from Namoki.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

FWIW, I ran into the same issue with a Vostsok build - ID was too small, OD was too large. But it was an aluminum insert, so I just sanded everything down to fit. Definitely would not recommend with sapphire...

Not sure what you got for a crystal, bit it looks like the tall, beveled crystal for use with sloped inserts. If that's the case, best advice I can offer is to buy a regular/low beveled crystal (OEM measurement specs) and see if that works with the insert.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

dood said:


> Thank you. The insert fits fine into the bezel when the bezel is removed from the case. It's only once the bezel is on the case with the crystal that it wont go all the way down, so I think maybe the the crystal is just a half mm too wide.
> 
> I'm not sure the dimensions of the insert, it's from Yobokies and he doesn't give that kind of detailed information. The bezel is from One Second Closer and the crystal is from Namoki.


Some vendors parts don’t play nice together. This has happened to me a few times until I learned to match crystals and inserts from one vendor per build.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

Threaded crown conversion case, quality bracelet and sapphire crystal


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

mconlonx said:


> FWIW, I ran into the same issue with a Vostsok build - ID was too small, OD was too large. But it was an aluminum insert, so I just sanded everything down to fit. Definitely would not recommend with sapphire...
> 
> Not sure what you got for a crystal, bit it looks like the tall, beveled crystal for use with sloped inserts. If that's the case, best advice I can offer is to buy a regular/low beveled crystal (OEM measurement specs) and see if that works with the insert.


this is the Crystal:









NMK307 - SKX/SRPD Sapphire Crystal w Date Cyclops


Upgrading your crystal from stock Hardlex glass to a premium Sapphire Crystal is a great first mod for your SKX007 or Seiko 5 Sports SRPD. This NMK306 - SKX/SRPD Sapphire Crystal w Day-Date Cyclops is designed for use with flat bezel inserts and dials with a day-date window. The cyclops...




www.namokimods.com





the description says it’s designed for flat inserts not sloped, so I think it’s just a matter of yobokies inserts might not fit Namoki crystals.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

dood said:


> the description says it’s designed for flat inserts not sloped, so I think it’s just a matter of yobokies inserts might not fit Namoki crystals.


I think you are correct. Couple things you can do to check - take calipers to the ID of the insert and OD of the crystal just to confirm what you already know, but if you have an OEM SKX bezel/insert kicking around, or one that fits the Namoki crystal, measure ID of that against the Yobokies insert?

Like @captainmorbid said, I generally try to keep tricky interfaces parts to the same vendor because of compatibility issues like this...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

mylesofsmyles said:


> View attachment 16807081
> 
> 
> Threaded crown conversion case, quality bracelet and sapphire crystal


Soo... was this the SSK GMT conversion that you converted back to SRPE...?


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

mconlonx said:


> Soo... was this the SSK GMT conversion that you converted back to SRPE...?



Yes exactly. I never intended to convert from SRPE, but fit the GMT movement, so myself and others would be aware of the possibility


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

mylesofsmyles said:


> Yes exactly. I never intended to convert from SRPE, but fit the GMT movement, so myself and others would be aware of the possibility


 Cool!

Thanks for checking it out and reporting in. Very helpful. 👍


----------



## thepocketguide (Jan 21, 2018)

dood said:


> this is the Crystal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe that Yobokies bezel insert was designed to go with stock crystal, so you need to get a stock crystal or a crystal with the bevel like on stock crystal. Namoki's crystal bevel must be different and they also state that "*Fits all our SKX007/SRPD Flat Inserts.* " Which leads to believe that stock bezel inserts wouldn't fit as well.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

dood said:


> Frustration!!!
> 
> I can't get the lumed ceramic insert to rest in the bezel. It won't slide over the crystal. Any ideas or suggestions short of a different crystal, different insert, or trying to file down the edges of the insert (and probably destroy it in the process). Super frustrating because I'm in love with this combo if only I could complete it.
> 
> ...


Can you measure the ID of the insert? If it’s 31.5, then you need to use a different crystal. Both namoki and seikomods / crystaltimes have some on offer for flat inserts. And you can find some nice ones. Just make sure you choose the crystal for flat inserts, not the sloped ones.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

should be sorted some time next week.


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

Cahanc said:


> My question is only has anyone dealt with these specific items from W&S? I appreciate your attempts and responses for sure.


Just now I found your posts. I’ve done a few builds using W&S parts only and also mix and match some parts from other mods suppliers. I never had such issues, but I have to say I have never used a polished chapter ring nor a sterile bezel specifically. Hopefully this is only one defective part (chapter ring).


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

CDNS said:


> View attachment 16809647


Very nice 🍻 
What brand of strap is that on the watch? Looks like paracord but not sure.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Watchout63 said:


> Very nice 🍻
> What brand of strap is that on the watch? Looks like paracord but not sure.


Perlon. Double braided and so open it’s like it’s not there. 👍🏼


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Disco240 said:


> should be sorted some time next week.
> View attachment 16809387



Oooh now that looks promising.

Will the date disc work with the 4:30 slot or does it require some finargling?


----------



## AC81 (Feb 24, 2013)

SKX013 build from new, most parts from Namoki


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)

Pretty happy with how this turned out. 
Double domed sapphire crystal, bezel and insert swap


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Old Orient sub homage (2ER) improved with milsub style hands and sapphire. My new beater!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
View attachment 16811950


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Here it is:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

Islander BRAC-09 on my SRPG27


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Robert999 said:


> View attachment 16816209


Details? What got done?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Deets:
Ebay 40mm case with rotating bezel and steel insert.
GS Diver-Tite 30.8mm acrylic crystal from Esslinger
Ebay NH34 movement(!)
BSH "Brolex" dial
Yobokies GMT and sec hands
Rafflestime hr and min hands

The case came with a decent 30.5mm sapphire crystal and seal, but flat, and concerned about the hand-height on the new movement, I went with domed acrylic. And because it looks fantastic.
The dial had a regular hour-pinion-sized hole in the middle, which I filed out, from 1.7mm to 2.2mm. Note that the GMT hand had little flange to it, so I kept the hole size small as possible so as not to expose any of the filed edge. 
Had to use the largest diameter hand-setting tip to clear the hour pinion, in order to set the GMT hand. My regular hand-set didn't do it, but the cheap-o press had the tip needed. 
Otherwise, straightforward build and I look forward to more mod parts for this movement - 24hr chapter ring or bezel for the SRPE case is what I am most interested in seeing...


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

W&S 4'o clock no CG case
CT jumbo signed crown
CT polished sub bezel
CT DD blue AR crystal for flat insert
W&S SKX style sapphire pepsi insert
W&S black / red chapter ring
Seiko 5 OEM dial
Seiko 5 OEM 4R36 with Kanji date
Seiko SRPD hands (forgot which ref the red min hand was from)
Strapcode angus jubilee bracelet

Still want to change a few things. Crystal is not a perfect fit. The base is slightly lower than the sapphire insert, and it's a bit tall, will order the W&S DD crystal.
Angus jubilee is a bit thick, 4.8mm, but very comfy, was looking for a SEL classic jubilee with female end links and polished center links, but none sells.

Alignment not perfect. I tried a lumed chap ring, but still a bit off. I wonder if I need the OEM Seiko dial and chap ring in order to get it to perfect. But it's good, wears and runs like a dream.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

shane.shepherd said:


> W&S 4'o clock no CG case
> CT jumbo signed crown
> CT polished sub bezel
> CT DD blue AR crystal for flat insert
> ...


Thanks for info.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

shane.shepherd said:


> W&S 4'o clock no CG case
> CT jumbo signed crown
> CT polished sub bezel
> CT DD blue AR crystal for flat insert
> ...


Very nice! 

I've been wanting to do the same design (same colourway too) but with their no-GC skx013 case. I'm yet to find a dial that I actually like, so it's on hold indefinitely.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## xj40 (Sep 24, 2009)

What you think?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

xj40 said:


> What you think?
> View attachment 16821961



Wow, that's good looking!
What model watch?
What brand bracelet?


----------



## xj40 (Sep 24, 2009)

mylesofsmyles said:


> Wow, that's good looking!
> What model watch?
> What brand bracelet?


srp527j1
Hours and minutes hands mod.
The bracelet is original.
I didn't replace the seconds hand.
Now I think I need to replace it too

Часовой форум Watch.ru - Показать сообщение отдельно - Покажите свои Seiko


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

xj40 said:


> srp527j1
> Hours and minutes hands mod.
> The bracelet is original.
> I didn't replace the seconds hand.
> ...


fancy


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

I’ve got an itch for something with a fully lumed dial. I’ve been eyeing an Archimede Protect but don’t want to fork out the big bucks. 

Anybody know if there are full lume dials that use bgw9 instead of c3? I really don’t like the greenish tinge of the c3 in sunlight.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

StrapsN’Lume said:


> I’ve got an itch for something with a fully lumed dial. I’ve been eyeing an Archimede Protect but don’t want to fork out the big bucks.
> 
> Anybody know if there are full lume dials that use bgw9 instead of c3? I really don’t like the greenish tinge of the c3 in sunlight.


Long Island sells Pilots with BGW9 full lume dials, I don't know of any mod sites that do.


----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)

Alpinist mod


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Cahanc said:


> Long Island sells Pilots with BGW9 full lume dials, I don't know of any mod sites that do.


Oh ya?! I though they just used c3 on their lumed dials. I’ll check that out!


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

StrapsN’Lume said:


> Oh ya?! I though they just used c3 on their lumed dials. I’ll check that out!


PreviewPreview6:49Who doesn't like more Lume? BGW9 Goodness on our ...YouTube · Long Island Watch6 minutes, 49 secondsFeb 15, 2022


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

My New Mod bead blast finish 7S26 movement with black calendar patina dial made by madmodworld.com.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

SRP775 had a scratch on the crystal along with some scratches on the case, so tried my hand at the patina look, love how it turned out.

Got the scratch out of the crystal as well











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

I got things looking and fitting more to my liking with with the Namoki sloped sub bezel. The watch & style unit I had prior was too low for my Crystaltimes domed crystal. Namoki has done a much better job of a subtle pip also.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

my latest item.


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

nat007 said:


> my latest item.
> View attachment 16825709
> View attachment 16825710
> View attachment 16825711
> View attachment 16825714


VERY NICE! What's the dial from?


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

not much


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

tuna mod


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

desert big number mod.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Mark.O said:


> VERY NICE! What's the dial from?


Thank you. I've got this dial from my friend.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

mylesofsmyles said:


> View attachment 16825025
> 
> 
> View attachment 16825026
> ...


Where’s the middle bezel insert from? I like the non polished look. Is it ceramic?


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

StrapsN’Lume said:


> Where’s the middle bezel insert from? I like the non polished look. Is it ceramic?


its available to you. I listed in for sale section

it’s aluminum, and I got it from a vendor overseas. It looks great!


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Does look good. Was hoping it was ceramic. It’s tough to find a non polished ceramic bezel.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

This is the latest project I did. SKX 6105 conversion case, sapphire, NH36 dial, original SNX427 dial and hands.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)




----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

seiko lodi


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

yobokies FFF dial. Dagaz hands set and bezel insert.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

nat007 said:


> desert big number mod.
> View attachment 16825850


What is the source of the handset in this Desert Big Numbers mod?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

This just in, SBDC027 "SumoMAS" dial. I had always assumed this dial was a flat matte black because that's usually how it looks in pictures, and thus ignored it. But it's not, it's actually a gorgeous rich dark chocolate brown sunburst. I finally couldn't take it anymore after seeing it available for sale, and after reading a lot of SBDC027 reviews and discovering there's a lot more to this dial than it initially appears, went for it. 

It'll be going into what's now my third MM200R mod, this time with an SPB187 case to complement my existing SPB185 and SPB255 mods. I'll admit there's a part of me that wants to do an SPB299 mod now just do have them all. I'll be using the 63MAS handset in this one, with the bronze second hand from the SPB149. Really excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

Anthracite turtle steelmaster bezel mod on an Uncle Seiko z199 bracelet. Wears amazingly well and contrasts nicely with my other simple black turtle on GL831 daily driver.


----------



## supermarketoflove (Oct 31, 2021)

Bead blasted MM300 GMT monobloc destro.

I crammed all the stuff I like into one watch


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SNKE04. 
"Whoa, easy on the gold thar, fella," I sez to meself.
So, I replaced the 2-tone bling bling bong bong bracelet with a dust-magnet rubber. Sigh!! 
But, hey-yull if it dint turn out real purteh!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

supermarketoflove said:


> View attachment 16832729
> 
> View attachment 16832724
> 
> ...


So much fantastic in one build!

Where'd you source the silver 24hr ch ring?


----------



## supermarketoflove (Oct 31, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> So much fantastic in one build!
> 
> Where'd you source the silver 24hr ch ring?


Search clockworkmods on instagram 👍


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

nat007 said:


> desert big number mod.
> View attachment 16825850
> View attachment 16825852
> View attachment 16825853
> View attachment 16825854


Where is the yellow/desert dial from?


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Cahanc said:


> Where is the yellow/desert dial from?


dagazwatch


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

nat007 said:


> View attachment 16835048
> View attachment 16835049
> View attachment 16835051


Nice work! 
Some of the best mods I've seen in a while here !
AND! _Great photos_ too !! (That's half the game, innit) 

Man, I'm gonna have to step up my game a bit. Or... a LOT!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Way too much fun. I don't even like skeleton watches, but cheap plastic case practically demanded it.










Oh, lume?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

Another day, Another watch  another piece from madmodworld.com


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice work!
> Some of the best mods I've seen in a while here !
> AND! _Great photos_ too !! (That's half the game, innit)
> 
> ...


Thank you for very kind words, bro.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

UNCLE037










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

If the mod is NOT obvious (we can all recognize an SKX, for example), 
I sho' wish people would LIST what got modifed, what changed.

On some, I can't even tell if anything got done at all. 

And then, people have to request info re parts, when all that could be just listed up front. 
I mean, why share ... but NOT share? 
Just sayin.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

I’m very happy that I found these 35mm Bubbleback case


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

I’m very happy that I found these 35mm genuine Seiko dial ;-)










searching and hunting for parts is a essential part of this hobby - and I love it


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

SRPD57
Painted second hand tip
Laser etched gold chapter ring
Double dome blue AR crystal 
Coin edge bezel
Fully lumed SM ceramic bezel insert
Black PVD crown
Navy blue Perlon strap


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Made this one today out of un-used parts I had lying around for months. Just for fun and for practice.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]
what mods were done here?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Cahanc said:


> Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


what mods were done here?
[/QUOTE]
Low resolution mods
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## bigrose (5 mo ago)

My first ever build! 36mm case and nh35 movement. Parts came in yesterday and I gave it a shot today. The second hand was definitely pretty tedious and hopefully it all stays together lol.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

bigrose said:


> My first ever build! 36mm case and nh35 movement. Parts came in yesterday and I gave it a shot today. The second hand was definitely pretty tedious and hopefully it all stays together lol.


I get “second hand anxiety “ too. Lol. Looks nice.


----------



## bigrose (5 mo ago)

CDNS said:


> I get “second hand anxiety “ too. Lol. Looks nice.


Thanks and yeah, I'm definitely going to use some kind of loupe or magnifier with a light for the next build. In hindsight I'm surprised I didn't break the second hand mounting pin.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

bigrose said:


> My first ever build! 36mm case and nh35 movement. Parts came in yesterday and I gave it a shot today. The second hand was definitely pretty tedious and hopefully it all stays together lol.


Well done! Very nice minimal aesthetic. 

As for installing the second hand, sometimes it seems they will never go on, and other times the hand will set perfectly on the post on the first go. Just gotta stick with it.
dP


----------



## bigrose (5 mo ago)

Dan Pierce said:


> Well done! Very nice minimal aesthetic.
> 
> As for installing the second hand, sometimes it seems they will never go on, and other times the hand will set perfectly on the post on the first go. Just gotta stick with it.
> dP


Thank you. I have always loved classic and clean looking watches based on smaller cases. I was kind of shooting for a baby Alpinist kind of theme.


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

bigrose said:


> My first ever build! 36mm case and nh35 movement. Parts came in yesterday and I gave it a shot today. The second hand was definitely pretty tedious and hopefully it all stays together lol.


Looks great, you avoided a few mistakes some people make on a first build too... you got minute markers on the dial.. and the hands mamtch up lume colour with the dial! I like the choice of black date wheel too, I did the same with my first ever build.. And i havd exactly the same issue with the second had.... the next build and a few mods later it literally takes a few seconds, you defo develope a knack.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Cahanc said:


> Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Saswatch said:
> ...


I saw his posts: this guy doesn't "engage."
He merely (but graciously) "bequeaths" pics of his magnificent watches for us to (presumably) ogle to death with envy. Or som'm.

Mmmm, nope.


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I saw his posts: this guy doesn't "engage."
> He merely (but graciously) "bequeaths" pics of his magnificent watches for us to (presumably) ogle to death with envy. Or som'm.
> 
> Mmmm, nope.


I noticed that... This watch is a work of art! Uncle Seiko dial... not sure on the case... but the hand set looks very close to sarb... the second hand for sure.

Edit: wait, is it a modded sarb? Pretty sure its a sarb case looking at the contours on the front


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

SwiftyRich said:


> I noticed that... This watch is a work of art! Uncle Seiko dial... not sure on the case... but the hand set looks very close to sarb... the second hand for sure.
> 
> Edit: wait, is it a modded sarb? Pretty sure its a sarb case looking at the contours on the front


We need specs.


----------



## bigrose (5 mo ago)

SwiftyRich said:


> Looks great, you avoided a few mistakes some people make on a first build too... you got minute markers on the dial.. and the hands mamtch up lume colour with the dial! I like the choice of black date wheel too, I did the same with my first ever build.. And i havd exactly the same issue with the second had.... the next build and a few mods later it literally takes a few seconds, you defo develope a knack.


After I ordered the parts I had second thoughts as to whether the lume would match, as some of the descriptions aren't that great. Just in case I ordered another dial and hands set and movement and case so I have another one to put together once the other dial and hands come in ha ha.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Frankenwatch. Parts from three broken watches. Only thing Citizen is the dial. Hydro Mod Modding. 
Bernger, Searay, Citizen, etc. 19” modified NATO.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

bigrose said:


> My first ever build! 36mm case and nh35 movement. Parts came in yesterday and I gave it a shot today. The second hand was definitely pretty tedious and hopefully it all stays together lol.


Looks great! The second hands get easier for sure, repetition!


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> I saw his posts: this guy doesn't "engage."
> He merely (but graciously) "bequeaths" pics of his magnificent watches for us to (presumably) ogle to death with envy. Or som'm.
> 
> Mmmm, nope.


Agreed 100%


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SwiftyRich said:


> I noticed that... This watch is a work of art! Uncle Seiko dial... not sure on the case... but the hand set looks very close to sarb... the second hand for sure.
> 
> Edit: wait, is it a modded sarb? Pretty sure its a sarb case looking at the contours on the front


Well... on the Uncle Seiko page for the salmon 037 dial, he specifically says it's to mod a SARB035. That's what I assume this one is.


----------



## pus2meong (5 mo ago)

I bough this SRPD cheap. 
Decided to mod the Dial, Chapter Ring, and Hand because the original dial is all black and kinda difficult to see at night.
There are a lot of scratches on the hands because I kinda impatient when installing the hands.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

SKX-ish. Scratch built from parts. 
Black PVD SKX007 case and caseback. 
Black PVD signed crown. 
NH36 movement with black Kanji day/date (day covered by dial). 
Namoki Arctic Stealth dial. 
MM300 black lume hands
Handmade black chapter ring. 
Flat sapphire crystal clear AR
Black PVD Sub bezel. 
Black ceramic SKX bezel insert with lume. 
Black Perlon double braided band. 
This is not the cheapest way to build a watch…


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Finally finished that silver sakura dial green bezel build. Just plopped it in a different case with different bezel and insert instead of messing around with changing the crystal. Saved the other case with the cyclops crystal and the green yobokies insert for two new projects.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

dood said:


> Finally finished that silver sakura dial green bezel build. Just plopped it in a different case with different bezel and insert instead of messing around with changing the crystal. Saved the other case with the cyclops crystal and the green yobokies insert for two new projects.


Let’s see it.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

CDNS said:


> Let’s see it.


The picture should be in the post you just quoted? At least I’m seeing it 🤷‍♂️
Have had weird issues on this site with pictures of mine disappearing from posts though so idk.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

dood said:


> The picture should be in the post you just quoted? At least I’m seeing it 🤷‍♂️
> Have had weird issues on this site with pictures of mine disappearing from posts though so idk.


No image showing up. Is it linked to a 3rd party site?


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

How about now? Still no image?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## kyle007 (Feb 13, 2011)

Finally all my lovely pieces came together. Love how it turned out.


----------



## supermarketoflove (Oct 31, 2021)

Tuna mod

edit: now for sale


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

Yellow everyone!  another piece from madmodworld.com!


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Fredjohnsonold said:


> Yellow everyone!  another piece from madmodworld.com!
> View attachment 16850781
> 
> View attachment 16850780


Titanium SKX013?


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

BTNMNKI said:


> Titanium SKX013?


Or sandblasted??


----------



## Snoopy1.0 (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Snoopy1.0 said:


> View attachment 16851997


No info?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

W&S SRPE replacement case with their DD sapphire clear AR crystal, pilot bezel, brushed stainless ch ring, slim caseback, SKX013 crown
Polished pilot bezel was brushed, case was lightly relieved under on the back of the crown guards.
NTH Scorpene White luiminous dial, dia. reduced from 29 to 28.5
Lucius Atelier pilot hands hr and minute, Rafflestime lollipop sec hand
NH38 movement.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16854108
> View attachment 16854109
> 
> View attachment 16854107
> ...


Nice! How did you shave down the dial?


----------



## Psychointegra (Apr 18, 2014)

Great Blue Hole mod


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> Nice! How did you shave down the dial?


Gradually rotating it against a fine file, and then sandpaper. Probably there are better ways to do it, but...


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Since 20/3/2021
Base watch SKX007 mod with genuine baby tuna limited edition dial and baby tuna PADI hands set.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

seiko 6309 7040 mod with dagaz dial ,insert and hands set. Coin edge bezel from ebay.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ahsweddaga! This dome makes it dang hard to photograph.
A build, rather than a mod. All aftermarket except for the gold OEM Seiko hands.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigrose (5 mo ago)

My second build has some issues. Can I ask questions in this thread?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Go for it. Looks pretty rad to me...


----------



## bigrose (5 mo ago)

mconlonx said:


> Go for it. Looks pretty rad to me...


Thank you. One thing is I messed the stem up and eventually just cut it too close. Hopefully the three replacements I ordered on Anazon will fit. 

The other thing is that the mounting hole in the second hand seemed too small for the pin on the movement. It's hard enough to get it lined up, but then to have the tolerances off it made mounting the second hand much more difficult and required more pressure to get it to stay than I was comfortable with. Is this common? The seller said the hand set was for nh35 and the hour and minute hands went on fine.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

The second hand is an evil *****. When fighting it watch out not to get the tube next to the shaft instead of on top of it. I keep rotating the tool and I get lucky. lol. Good luck.


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

CDNS said:


> The second hand is an evil ***. When fighting it watch out not to get the tube next to the shaft instead of on top of it. I keep rotating the tool and I get lucky. lol. Good luck.


Had my first "second hand tube snapped off in movement" the other day, removed a set of hands from an nh35, on trying to fit the new ones i couldnt get the second hand on.... looked at the second hand I removed and it had no tube an a larger than usual hole.... Got out my new trusty jewelers loupe and yep, tube had snapped off, luckily removal was easy with some careful wire snips action to pull it out (luckily it had left a lip).


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

SwiftyRich said:


> Had my first "second hand tube snapped off in movement" the other day, removed a set of hands from an nh35, on trying to fit the new ones i couldnt get the second hand on.... looked at the second hand I removed and it had no tube an a larger than usual hole.... Got out my new trusty jewelers loupe and yep, tube had snapped off, luckily removal was easy with some careful wire snips action to pull it out (luckily it had left a lip).


**It Happens…. Lol. We share the weirdness that happens. Makes us all better.


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

marcellolipi said:


> I’m very happy that I found these 35mm genuine Seiko dial ;-)
> 
> View attachment 16839681
> 
> ...


Is that the steeldive 1936 case? Have a watch like that except for th dial. Want to mod it


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Mark.O said:


> Is that the steeldive 1936 case? Have a watch like that except for th dial. Want to mod it


no -different lugs. It’s a Heimdarrl case.

Regards


----------



## bigrose (5 mo ago)

CDNS said:


> The second hand is an evil ***. When fighting it watch out not to get the tube next to the shaft instead of on top of it. I keep rotating the tool and I get lucky. lol. Good luck.


Definitely a frustrating experience. It just seems like the tube attached to the second hand was slightly too small. It's on there, though. We'll just see how long it stays ha ha.


----------



## precious time (May 27, 2011)

marcellolipi said:


> I’m very happy that I found these 35mm genuine Seiko dial ;-)
> 
> View attachment 16839681
> 
> ...


I want it.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Shogun dial, Sumo hands, SKX base watch, LX bezel


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

*Seiko Mod SKX023*
*ROLEX HOMAGE BATMAN BEZEL NEW NH36A MOVEMENT OYSTER STAINLESS STRAP **From madmodworld.com*


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Not new - but still one of my favorites


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Finished Baby SumoMAS. SPB207 case, SBDC027 dial, SBP149 handset. Hopefully I'll have it back from the shop by mid next week.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> Finished Baby SumoMAS. SPB207 case, SBDC027 dial, SBP149 handset. Hopefully I'll have it back from the shop by mid next week.
> 
> View attachment 16869815


Looks nicely set up but no minute markers?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Saswatch said:


> Looks nicely set up but no minute markers?


Nope. My Baby Blue Hole SPB185 > SPB083 mod doesn't have them either. I'm not really a huge fan of Seiko divers with minute tracks on the dial. Aside from the 3 o'clock lume blob problem that creates, I especially don't like when they are paired with beveled crystals like the MM200Rs have because you get a doubled minute track from the reflection. I just set the watch using the minute markers on the dive bezel instead.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Gungoboom85 (Nov 5, 2021)

Still loving this one.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16878419



Ooouh, very tasty indeed. Reminds me of my dad's old cameras.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

BTNMNKI said:


> Ooouh, very tasty indeed. Reminds me of my dad's old cameras.


Thanks! Interesting comparison. 
dP


----------



## Rankiryu (Aug 13, 2015)

Davekaye90 said:


> Nope. My Baby Blue Hole SPB185 > SPB083 mod doesn't have them either. I'm not really a huge fan of Seiko divers with minute tracks on the dial. Aside from the 3 o'clock lume blob problem that creates, I especially don't like when they are paired with beveled crystals like the MM200Rs have because you get a doubled minute track from the reflection. I just set the watch using the minute markers on the dive bezel instead.
> 
> View attachment 16870320


What is the hands?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Rankiryu said:


> What is the hands?


MM200R hour and minute, Sumo second. Not a fan of the MM200R stoplight second.


----------



## JustWatchMe925 (4 mo ago)

Here is my scratch-built SKX013, crown at 4 case, OEM dial, lumed day + date discs, black brushed chapter ring, lumed bezel insert, coin edge bezel, double domed sapphire with no bevel edge and white SKX hands with orange seconds hand. Strapcode Jubilee bracelet & gold decorated rotor with sapphire caseback.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16873535


This build is rad as it gets. Total 🔥 Dang. Well done!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

mconlonx said:


> This build is rad as it gets. Total 🔥 Dang. Well done!


Thanks, much appreciated!
dP


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Baby SumoMAS arrived this afternoon. SPB207 case, SBDC027 SumoMAS dial, SPB149 handset. I debating trying to hunt down the SBDC027 hands, but decided to go with the 149 instead. Partly because I already had them, but also I think the larger size better suits this case. The original handset could look kinda small depending on what time it was showing. Seiko - bring back hour markers like these. I think only the SBDX001 and 012 had better looking markers than this dial. I'm including SLA models and LX Spring Drive on that list.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

AliX Tactical Frog FXD full case and strap; Tiger Concept "Bro-Flake" 28mm dial, Watch & Style hands, Seiko NH38 movement.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Scratch build. All parts from Watch & Style.


----------



## bald_eagle_12 (Dec 28, 2019)

Going to move this one into a black PVD case. The stainless just isn't doing it for me, but I absolutely love the SRPE29 dial.


----------



## bald_eagle_12 (Dec 28, 2019)

Toddstang said:


> View attachment 16624590
> 
> View attachment 16624589
> 
> ...


What dial is this?


----------



## Toddstang (Mar 8, 2020)

bald_eagle_12 said:


> What dial is this?


It's an Ali express dial.
Their site doesn't link so I'm unable to show the exact one.
Just search Seiko SKX007 dial on their site.


----------



## bald_eagle_12 (Dec 28, 2019)

Toddstang said:


> It's an Ali express dial.
> Their site doesn't link so I'm unable to show the exact one.
> Just search Seiko SKX007 dial on their site.


Looks great! Thanks.


----------



## bald_eagle_12 (Dec 28, 2019)

Need to hit 100 discussion replies before I can start posting watches for sale here, so here come a lot of my recent mods. First up, 38mm diver with an OEM silver linen dial - a diver on the classier side.


----------



## bald_eagle_12 (Dec 28, 2019)

36mm sub build


----------



## bald_eagle_12 (Dec 28, 2019)

Another 36mm sub build. Found these cases and can't stop making watches with them. I actually took this one apart and replaced with an OEM SNKL43 dial, but don't have any good pictures of it yet.


----------



## bald_eagle_12 (Dec 28, 2019)

SKX173 dial and hands in a 38mm case.


----------



## bald_eagle_12 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 16883559
> 
> 
> AliX Tactical Frog FXD full case and strap; Tiger Concept "Bro-Flake" 28mm dial, Watch & Style hands, Seiko NH38 movement.


Nice. Can you post a link to the case? Or did you get the full watch?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

JojX said:


> Nice. Can you post a link to the case? Or did you get the full watch?


US $19.99 40%OFF | Titanium Alloy Watch Case FXD For Seiko NH35 NH36 Movement Aluminum Circle Sapphire Crystal 3Hour Screw-in 200m Waterproof








19.99US $ 40% OFF|Titanium Alloy Watch Case Fxd For Seiko Nh35 Nh36 Movement Aluminum Circle Sapphire Crystal 3hour Screw-in 200m Waterproof - Watch Cases - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

When you can't leave well enough alone. 

This came out whole from a 62Mas diver case and was put straight into a Tokeilab 38mm Exp case. Not bad...










But something about those hands were off. So now:


















Much betterer.

Yobokies syringe hands hr and min: Rafflestime sec hand.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> US $19.99 40%OFF | Titanium Alloy Watch Case FXD For Seiko NH35 NH36 Movement Aluminum Circle Sapphire Crystal 3Hour Screw-in 200m Waterproof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mconlonx said:


> When you can't leave well enough alone.
> 
> This came out whole from a 62Mas diver case and was put straight into a Tokeilab 38mm Exp case. Not bad...
> 
> ...


I think the proportions of the syringe hands look much better.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

mconlonx said:


> When you can't leave well enough alone.
> 
> This came out whole from a 62Mas diver case and was put straight into a Tokeilab 38mm Exp case. Not bad...
> 
> ...


Wow yeah, huge improvement with the hands. Still really enjoying my Baby SumoMAS mod. Next on the docket is MM200R mod #3 - Twilight Ninja. Spare SPB187 bezel and insert arrived today, that bezel insert will be replacing the orange one from the factory 255 case. I'll now have a spare MM200R bezel that I don't need, but I wanted the factory insert. SKX inserts _almost _but not quite fit the MM200R. Outer diameter is identical and you can definitely use them, but they leave a little gap around the crystal because the SKX inner diameter is larger. I wanted it to look perfect, so I needed the proper Seiko insert.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

https://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/01/fashion/mens-style/are-you-man-enough-for-a-small-watch.html ??










34mm


----------



## Snoopy1.0 (Jan 16, 2014)

CDNS said:


> No info?


Good point point, sorry about that!


> 36 mm DLC explorer case and oyster bracelet from Lucius Atelier (sold out LE but they still have a 39 mm version)
> regulated Seiko (SII) NH38 from Lucius Atelier
> Hand set and dial from Raffles Time


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

NH35 manual winding in a Seiko 5 with stock crown mod…..

1. Remove the Seiko 5 crown from 7s26 stem.

2. Cut the NH35 stem about just barely 2mm longer than the stock stem.

3.Use two 1mm ‘O’ rings ..one on the outside of stem entrance and one on stem itself just behind the black ‘O’ ring that comes on the stem.

When pushed in all the way it leaves just enough room to get a good grip and self wind while also sealing everything off.


----------



## bald_eagle_12 (Dec 28, 2019)

Good ole SNK809 dial in a LIW mini turtle case. Hands are from the LIW Spork homage. I love the Marathon feeling this one has.


----------



## bald_eagle_12 (Dec 28, 2019)

Here's that 36mm sub in its final form.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Cuttalossa said:


> View attachment 16889472
> 
> NH35 manual winding in a Seiko 5 with stock crown mod…..
> 
> ...


What dial is that?


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Seiko monster gen 1 mod.


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

BTNMNKI said:


> What dial is that?



US $13.24 23％ Off | 28.5mm Watch Accessories SKX Modification Watch Dial Green Luminous for NH35/NH36/4R/7S Movement DIY Repair Parts with S Logo








13.24US $ 23% OFF|28.5mm Watch Accessories Skx Modification Watch Dial Green Luminous For Nh35/nh36/4r/7s Movement Diy Repair Parts With S Logo - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Seiko comex dial.


----------



## Artbrz (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

nat007 said:


> Seiko comex dial.
> View attachment 16891940


I admit: I never liked those hands as Seiko designed them. 
But that aside... very noice!  

Ceramic insert? Almost looks like tungsten. 
I wonder why they don't make them in tungsten?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Friday midnight re-do of an old mod

(Where do these airborne boogers come from??!!! Why do they land RIGHT BEFORE, and ONLY before, I press the shutter?? Why are a hundred wipes insufficient?? )


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

Great seconds hand!

Is it self made our purchased?


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> I admit: I never liked those hands as Seiko designed them.
> But that aside... very noice!
> 
> Ceramic insert? Almost looks like tungsten.
> I wonder why they don't make them in tungsten?


Same. Always hated the SKX handset. Killer design apart from that.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Very seldom this OEM dial


----------



## Toddstang (Mar 8, 2020)

Aliexpress packages showed up within 3 weeks. 
Now to decide on a band.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Guys, just interested in your general/specific opinions about the "top hat" sapphire crystals sold by CT, Namoki, DLW and others, which all look the same to me in terms of protruding height above the bezel. On a dive watch mod, do you think these crystals generally look a little too high, or look good if it's a vintage look you're going for, or if it's hit or miss depending on whatever combo of mods you're doing? I'm certain we can all agree on Seiko's supremely executed 62mas vintage recreation (SLA037) that has that just-perfect slightly-raised domed crystal, but these aftermarket top-hat crystals seem way higher. What say you? Random internet pics:


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

redSLED said:


> Guys, just interested in your general/specific opinions about the "top hat" sapphire crystals sold by CT, Namoki, DLW and others, which all look the same to me in terms of protruding height above the bezel. On a dive watch mod, do you think these crystals generally look a little too high, or look good if it's a vintage look you're going for, or if it's hit or miss depending on whatever combo of mods you're doing? I'm certain we can all agree on Seiko's supremely executed SLA037's vintage recreation that has that just-perfect slightly-raised domed crystal, but these aftermarket top-hat crystals seem way higher. What say you? Random internet pics:
> View attachment 16898474
> 
> View attachment 16898477
> ...


Personally I'm not a fan of them in watches that weren't designed for them. The SKX in particular is already tall and stubby looking, so adding _even more height _to it in my opinion does not do it any favors. I like the "no bevel" double dome sapphire mod for the SKX. 

If I wanted a new SKX I'd go in the other direction - put on a DIY watch club bezel which pulls the visual height of the watch _down_ over stock.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> Personally I'm not a fan of them in watches that weren't designed for them. The SKX in particular is already tall and stubby looking, so adding _even more height _to it in my opinion does not do it any favors. I like the "no bevel" double dome sapphire mod for the SKX.
> 
> If I wanted a new SKX I'd go in the other direction - put on a DIY watch club bezel which pulls the visual height of the watch _down_ over stock.


Love that low coin edge bezel, didn't know about that being available. And that insert reminds me of Yema's diver, very nicely modded .


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

redSLED said:


> Guys, just interested in your general/specific opinions about the "top hat" sapphire crystals sold by CT, Namoki, DLW and others, which all look the same to me in terms of protruding height above the bezel. On a dive watch mod, do you think these crystals generally look a little too high, or look good if it's a vintage look you're going for, or if it's hit or miss depending on whatever combo of mods you're doing? I'm certain we can all agree on Seiko's supremely executed 62mas vintage recreation (SLA037) that has that just-perfect slightly-raised domed crystal, but these aftermarket top-hat crystals seem way higher. What say you? Random internet pics:
> View attachment 16898474
> 
> View attachment 16898477
> ...


Watch & Style has a slightly thinner version. I do like top hats, but whichever shape of crystal I use depends on the end goal. I’m really enjoying flat, flush crystals with no bevel currently.




















































variety of crystals…


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

This is my two tone Urchin mod, combining a SNZF17 middle case and chapter ring with an SNZF22 dial, hands, bezel and crown, I added a Sumo seconds hand a double dome sapphire crystal and an inexpensive two tone president style bracelet. I will eventually upgrade the bracelet.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

When is a mod a Seiko mod...? 

Seiko content: NH38 movement.
Riyi002 exp case and bracelet
Jules Borel TW 305 acrylic crystal
BSH Substitute dial
Rafflestime white/C1 sword hands


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

* SEIKO MOD SKX007 STEALTH 42MM DIVERS WATCH SAPPHIRE 7S26 MOVEMENT SHARK SECOND HAND YACHT-MASTER with Super soft Silicon Strap. Crafted from high quality FKM rubber for superior durability. from madmodworld.com*


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm finishing up a build right now, but I can't decide if I like the Panerpain or the Fifty-62MAS Fathoms more. Thoughts?

Fifty-62MAS Fathoms:
























Panerpain:


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

dood said:


> I'm finishing up a build right now, but I can't decide if I like the Panerpain or the Fifty-62MAS Fathoms more. Thoughts?
> 
> Fifty-62MAS Fathoms:
> 
> ...


Normally I'm not a fan of double minute tracks, but in this case I have to lean in favor of the 62 Fathoms. The Panerai case looks a bit awkward with this dial, IMO.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Davekaye90 said:


> Normally I'm not a fan of double minute tracks, but in this case I have to lean in favor of the 62 Fathoms. The Panerai case looks a bit awkward with this dial, IMO.


That's what I ended up going with before I read your post. But I ended up ordering another of the same dial so I could make both lol.

It's hard to capture in pictures but the dial fades from blue at the top to black at the bottom. Matches with the two-tone bezel that's blue on top and black on the bottom, with the black chapter ring for contrast then the vertical lines on the dial kind of flow into the vertical lines on the strap. It all came together in a nice way IMO that's hard to capture in photos.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

dood said:


> I'm finishing up a build right now, but I can't decide if I like the Panerpain or the Fifty-62MAS Fathoms more. Thoughts?
> 
> Fifty-62MAS Fathoms:
> 
> ...


I would have to go with the Panerpain. To stand out that needs a special strap, nothing OEM looking. Nice work


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

TrailMaster


----------



## supermarketoflove (Oct 31, 2021)

Bumblebee skx mod. Now for sale


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

So I am about to give up searching for an SKX/SRPD case-compatible nicely rounded edge domed sapphire crystal - do these even exist as a retail buy option? Only similar available ones are the "top hat" crystals, which IMO are way too high and are almost squared-off instead of being softly rounded like the crystal beauties found on the likes of the 62MAS (SLA017), the Oris 65 Diver, Yema's Superman diver and even San Martin's 62mas homage:

































Anyone out there have a supplier recommendation for a lower profile soft-rounded domed sapphire crystal for SKX/SRPD compat. cases?


----------



## Tk59194 (Dec 28, 2021)

redSLED said:


> Guys, just interested in your general/specific opinions about the "top hat" sapphire crystals sold by CT, Namoki, DLW and others, which all look the same to me in terms of protruding height above the bezel. On a dive watch mod, do you think these crystals generally look a little too high, or look good if it's a vintage look you're going for, or if it's hit or miss depending on whatever combo of mods you're doing? I'm certain we can all agree on Seiko's supremely executed 62mas vintage recreation (SLA037) that has that just-perfect slightly-raised domed crystal, but these aftermarket top-hat crystals seem way higher. What say you? Random internet pics:
> View attachment 16898474
> 
> View attachment 16898477
> ...


I like it allot on my SKX; mainly because its different than the dozens of “run of the mill” SKXs that you see. Photos below for reference.


----------



## Tk59194 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

redSLED said:


> So I am about to give up searching for an SKX/SRPD case-compatible nicely rounded edge domed sapphire crystal - do these even exist as a retail buy option? Only similar available ones are the "top hat" crystals, which IMO are way too high and are almost squared-off instead of being softly rounded like the crystal beauties found on the likes of the 62MAS (SLA017), the Oris 65 Diver, Yema's Superman diver and even San Martin's 62mas homage:
> View attachment 16911138
> 
> View attachment 16911151
> ...











NMK305 - SKX/SRPD Domed Sapphire Crystal | namokiMODS


Upgrading your crystal from stock Hardlex glass to a premium Sapphire Crystal is a great first mod for your SKX007 or Seiko 5 Sports SRPD. This NMK305 SKX Double Domed Sapphire Crystal features a lower dome height that fits flat inserts perfectly. Our sapphire crystals have Anti-Reflective (AR)...




www.namokimods.com


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Saswatch said:


> NMK305 - SKX/SRPD Domed Sapphire Crystal | namokiMODS
> 
> 
> Upgrading your crystal from stock Hardlex glass to a premium Sapphire Crystal is a great first mod for your SKX007 or Seiko 5 Sports SRPD. This NMK305 SKX Double Domed Sapphire Crystal features a lower dome height that fits flat inserts perfectly. Our sapphire crystals have Anti-Reflective (AR)...
> ...


Thanks for the link, but all those double dome crystals have no 'soft-rounded' edge dome - they are all no sharp bevel or have a sharp bevel.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

redSLED said:


> Thanks for the link, but all those double dome crystals either have no 'soft-rounded' edge dome - they are all no sharp bevel or have a sharp bevel.


Got it. I think Seiko calls those “curved” crystals. Sorry no leads other than mess around with thinner bezels.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Saswatch said:


> NMK305 - SKX/SRPD Domed Sapphire Crystal | namokiMODS
> 
> 
> Upgrading your crystal from stock Hardlex glass to a premium Sapphire Crystal is a great first mod for your SKX007 or Seiko 5 Sports SRPD. This NMK305 SKX Double Domed Sapphire Crystal features a lower dome height that fits flat inserts perfectly. Our sapphire crystals have Anti-Reflective (AR)...
> ...


That looks like a typical double dome, not a bubble crystal like the Oris D65. I haven't seen crystals with that shape for the SKX.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

I much rather keep SKX's, in-fact most watches original, but some are just too far gone to save.. 

Wore this tastefully modded 007 to test today


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

Just change the bezel.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

carlowus said:


> View attachment 16914574
> View attachment 16914575


I should’ve picked up one of those dials when I had the chance. Looks great!


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Put this together last night. OEM spb213 dial and gunmetal hour and minute hands with blue seconds hand from tokielab. 39mm case from Lucius Atelier.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Built this one after work last night. I’m going to change the crystal when I get off work tonight. I tried a Crystal Times sapphire for the first time on this one and I’m finding the AR coating on their glass is unacceptably reflective and really inferior to the crystals I typically use.

I can see my own face staring back at me when I check the time. Watch is basically doubling as a mirror. I like CT’s cases a lot but never again with their crystals.



































Edit: Got that crystal swapped. What a world of difference good AR makes. Now I can actually see the texture on the dial instead of crazy high beam glare from lightbulbs and my own reflection


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

Case, crown, bezel, crystal, chapter ring - Watch and Style
Hands set - Monsterwatches
Bezel insert - DLW


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

^ I like that marine master 200 style case


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

dood said:


> ^ I like that marine master 200 style case


I like this case a lot, wonderful finish and quality, and it is a 42mm instead of many others 44mm


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

Something a bit different!
New adapter made to fit straps as opposed to the original bracelet adapter created. I’m really digging the setup! Waiting on some new straps to try out though!










Hope everyone here is well!!

Let’s connect on Instagram @benawhile_customs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## a8tomic (Oct 12, 2018)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16921089


I'm diggin' that type bezel with the glass dome look. Please tell me where it's from?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

a8tomic said:


> I'm diggin' that type bezel with the glass dome look. Please tell me where it's from?


Thanks! I fell in love with them and have 4 different versions. Plus, these sapphire inserts are lumed. You can get these from Namoki & Watch-Mods in various color combos and functionality.
dP


----------



## Tk59194 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Seiko Canteen Diver - 15ATM










36mm case - 18mm strap


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

captainmorbid said:


> Watch & Style has a slightly thinner version. I do like top hats, but whichever shape of crystal I use depends on the end goal. I’m really enjoying flat, flush crystals with no bevel currently.


I like this bezel,










Two projects , a Samurai case and a 2 tone SKX,

Day and date will be white:


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

*The Master 1675 Pepsi*
*SEIKO MODS SKX031 DIVERS WATCH SWISS 24HR QUARTZ ROLEX HOMAGE GMT-MASTER 1675 PEPS*


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Still need to go back and trim the stem but I think I’ve rehomed this 7S26 for the last time. I really like it in the old 5 case with the perlon. Now to decide what to put in the SNK case.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Tokielab dial and hands. Red seconds hand from somewhere. Knurled crown and 36mm case from Watch&Style.


----------



## Jody1Kenobi (Mar 17, 2019)

Purchased this modded SRPC15 off of the bay. Doesn't get much wrist time, but I am wearing it today as I contemplate taking it apart and putting everything as is into a new case (as my first mod). I would like to see it with either a countdown or rally bezel.


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)

My latest mod.
SKX watch case
NH34A movement
Dagaz 1655 style dial
24 hrs chapter ring
12 hrs insert


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Hands and case available on Ali; plus a dial from a HK vendor who, unfortunately, is not likely to get more business from me, after all these years of my spending thousands of $ on his products. I hope he gets well soon.

And a cheap mesh.

PS: Someone pointed out how similar this is to Omega SHOM. Down to the mesh!
Oddly, I had never even heard of the SHOM. And yet? Here it is.
It kinda confirmed my theory that certain designs exist in the aether, like EM waves, not in any individual brains.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Hands and case available on Ali


the case takes 30.5mm dials - isn’t it - or what was the solution?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

marcellolipi said:


> the case takes 30.5mm dials - isn’t it - or what was the solution?


No, your standard 28.5mm dial will do.


----------



## wurscht (Sep 19, 2017)

marcellolipi said:


> the case takes 30.5mm dials - isn’t it - or what was the solution?


 I have the same case and mine is for them larger 30.5 dials. I will try to glue the included watch movement spacer to the gray NH moment holder. And also fix the dial to this gray holder. What a mess …

Has the seller in HK physical or business related issues? Get well soon!


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> No, your standard 28.5mm dial will do.


Can you post a link for the Ali page for that case? It's really cool, very different than the usual Seiko mod cases.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Davekaye90 said:


> Can you post a link for the Ali page for that case? It's really cool, very different than the usual Seiko mod cases.


I don't have it on hand, but you can find it under keywords like: 40mm case, NH35, etc.


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Hands and case available on Ali; plus a dial from a HK vendor who, unfortunately, is not likely to get more business from me, after all these years of my spending thousands of $ on his products. I hope he gets well soon.
> 
> And a cheap mesh.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome. What happened to the HK vendor ? Maybe you’d like to give us some information so others won’t get screwed ?


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

My spb143 build. OEM dial, hands from tokielab. All other parts from Watch & Style.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Got a cheap 28.5mm Cali dial from Ali in too pristine conditiin. Baked it. Ruined it. Lots of bubbles appeared on the surface. Put it in the oven again to flatten it out. Then sprayed it with the colour hitherto unknown to human race (terra bruciata) which looks mundane brown to me and then again with aged gold. Got this:








Pretty happy with the outcome. Some would call it aged tropic I believe. Gonna put it in this case with all white ranger hands. Of course badly aged. 

















Now waiting for the crystal and the movement. Will post the final result.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

Having just acquired a SPB 313 which is a re-interpretation of the 6105-8000, I thought I'd post this photo of my modified 6105-8000 that I purchased as is years ago....


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I found this blue dial with feet for the crown at 4,10, the bezel insert come from a SKX009, what do you think ?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Hands and case available on Ali; plus a dial from a HK vendor who, unfortunately, is not likely to get more business from me, after all these years of my spending thousands of $ on his products. I hope he gets well soon.
> 
> And a cheap mesh.
> 
> ...


Just checking to see if there's anything you can do to try and find what shop that was that had that case on Ali. There's hundreds of NH35 compatible cases there, but everything I saw was the usual Explorer copies, Sub copies, Seiko copies, etc. I didn't see anything remotely like that.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> Just checking to see if there's anything you can do to try and find what shop that was that had that case on Ali. There's hundreds of NH35 compatible cases there, but everything I saw was the usual Explorer copies, Sub copies, Seiko copies, etc. I didn't see anything remotely like that.


Try the Mikusi Store. Problem is their case accepts larger dials


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

https://a.aliexpress.com/_EHfPccJ


----------



## Tk59194 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

JojX said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_EHfPccJ


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

Crystal: Seikomods
Bracelet: Strapcode
Hands: WatchandStyle
Chapter ring: WatchandStyle
Case, dial, bezel, insert, crown: DLW


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JojX said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_EHfPccJ


Mikusi Store. Problem is their case accepts* larger dials*
[/QUOTE]
They look identical to what I bought.

The case comes with a movement holder ring.

I used a 28.,5 mm dial, and it worked fine: it sits on the movement, without touching the holder ring. 
You have to be gentle when you set the movement/dial/holder into the case.
There is a groove that will catch the ensemble (or just the ring?) , but you cannot set / push it into the case the way you can with Seiko cases that take 28.5mm dials. 
I had to do it several time before I got the hang of it, as I ended up pushing the ensemble in too deep.

So, now I can see why some people say you need to use a 30.5 or 31mm dial. This would keep the ensemble from advancing any deeper into the case. 
I may have to test it myself.


EDIT: All - and I do mean ALL - 30.5 or 31mm dials that fit the NH movement look like .
So I suggest sticking to 28.5 or 29mm dials.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Sprint Veloce said:


> I found this blue dial with feet for the crown at 4,10, the bezel insert come from a SKX009, what do you think ?
> 
> View attachment 16939861


Think you've got yourself a win.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Mikusi Store. Problem is their case accepts* larger dials*
> 
> They look identical to what I bought.
> 
> ...


I mean.....pretty much the entire SARX line uses ~30-32mm dials. A proper diver using the SARX073 dial would actually be really interesting.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

It seems that AliExpress is into modding too:











https://a.aliexpress.com/_EGVGM5h


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Davekaye90 said:


> I mean.....pretty much the* entire SARX line uses ~30-32mm dials.* A proper diver using the SARX073 dial would actually be really interesting.


Is that so? I din know dat. 
In any case, I was referring strictly to aftermarket dials.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Is that so? I din know dat.
> In any case, I was referring strictly to aftermarket dials.


Yeah I sort of assumed that. Way less interest in larger sizes than the standard 28.5, and so a lot less reason to make a high quality dial. Some of the high-end AM dials have gotten _very _good. I've decided not to use this one, but the quality of the sunburst and the color is nearly indistinguishable from a real SLA037 dial, as are the markers. The lume is spectacularly good, easily trounces any of the recent OEM dials I've put it up against that use the "blob" lume Seiko uses now.

It's pretty easy to tell how big a Seiko dial is by looking at the position of the date window, because the date wheel on the movement is a fixed position. That's why something like a Cocktail Time has its date window so much further inboard than something like a Samurai - Cocktail Times use 33mm dials.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah I sort of assumed that. Way less interest in larger sizes than the standard 28.5, and so a lot less reason to make a high quality dial. Some of the high-end AM dials have gotten _very _good. I've decided not to use this one, but the quality of the sunburst and the color is nearly indistinguishable from a real SLA037 dial, as are the markers. The lume is spectacularly good, easily trounces any of the recent OEM dials I've put it up against that use the "blob" lume Seiko uses now.
> 
> It's pretty easy to tell how big a Seiko dial is by looking at the position of the date window, because the date wheel on the movement is a fixed position. That's why something like a Cocktail Time has its date window so much further inboard than something like a Samurai - Cocktail Times use 33mm dials.
> 
> View attachment 16941612


I know of a market of at least one… for a 33mm good dial for a non-Seiko mod I’ve been waiting to tear into… suppose there’s custom dials.. 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

JojX said:


> It seems that AliExpress is into modding too:
> View attachment 16941382
> 
> 
> ...


Let me get this right. It’s a Vostok/Sinn/Miyota/Rolex/GS. Did I miss any. Oh and it has ‘Swiss branded’ dial. This watch has a few daddies.


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

“The Purple and Gold King Lakers” 

*SEIKO MOD LAKERS PURPLE AND GOLD CHAMPIONS WATCH 2020 YACHT MASTER SUBMARINER STYLE NH36A*


----------



## cesar valverde (Aug 6, 2009)

I probably got this from Harold around the time this thread was started, so it may appear on one of the early pages too. Still going strong


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Techme said:


> Let me get this right. It’s a Vostok/Sinn/Miyota/Rolex/GS. Did I miss any. Oh and it has ‘Swiss branded’ dial. This watch has a few daddies.


FrankenDaddy


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cesar valverde said:


> I probably got this from Harold around the time this thread was started, so it may appear on one of the early pages too. Still going strong
> 
> View attachment 16943461


Wow, old skool!!
The "Punk" stage of modding.... before it became "smooth jazz"  
Speaking of which.... here is my "Chris Standring" so to speak


----------



## cesar valverde (Aug 6, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> Wow, old skool!!
> The "Punk" stage of modding.... before it became "smooth jazz"
> Speaking of which.... here is my "Chris Standring" so to speak
> 
> ...


Haha. Nice!

And yes - getting that was the first and last time I have been, perhaps not ahead of, just even anywhere anywhere near ‘the curve’.

I’m still amazed I managed to negotiate the photobucket / email ordering system tbh. Though he was an absolute pleasure to deal with, and since then I’ve probably worn that watch more than all the others I have combined.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

TST conversion Bluefin Tuna.
dP


----------



## Kookookat (3 mo ago)

Slim724 said:


> Seiko Flightmaster SNA411 Mod
> 
> I bought my Seiko Flightmaster about 9 years ago and it had developed a thick nasty fog inside the crystal. I also always thought that this model would look a lot more legible with all white hands since the alarm, running seconds, hour and minute hands are silver/chromed and were really only legible to me at certain angles in the right light. Since I didn't wear it anymore due to the foggy crystal and I was going to be opening it up anyways I decided to proceed with the hands modification.
> 
> ...


Very nice !!!! what pulsar did you use for the arrow hand


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

Bracelet: Uncle Seiko Z199
Seconds hand: DLW
H+M hands: WRAccessories
All the rest: WatchandStyle


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Today’s build. Wife likes it  I always wanted a vintage California which not panerai or rolex.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Just a little little change


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16952108


Namoki case?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

This Panereikolex has the mighty NH38 inside, so, it "identifies as" a Seiko, dang it.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

ApostatePipe said:


> Namoki case?


Yes it is.
dP


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Fredjohnsonold said:


> View attachment 16943034



Hah! That is utterly ridiculous and I absolutely love it. Where did you score the purple case?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

Buy a watch not an expensive one but the correct one. ⌚⌚


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

This is my first time using an OEM Seiko dial on one of my builds. I removed the Seiko 5 logos for a sterile flieger look. But I may put my own custom logo on the dial later. I love this dial. Love the applied arabic numerals and the lume is monstrous. Chapter ring is custom. Insert is a lumed sapphire insert from LCBI.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

dood said:


> This is my first time using an OEM Seiko dial on one of my builds. I removed the Seiko 5 logos for a sterile flieger look. But I may put my own custom logo on the dial later. I love this dial. Love the applied arabic numerals and the lume is monstrous. Chapter ring is custom. Insert is a lumed sapphire insert from LCBI.
> 
> View attachment 16961333
> 
> ...


I started modding with AM dials, but once I sold my SKX and Sammy mods and went to modding the 63MAS and my MM200Rs, I moved to OEM. Some of the AM dials are _very _good now, but I still prefer the older gen OEM dials before they were ruined with the 3 o'clock lume blobs and terrible lume application.

Unless and until Seiko goes back to the old ways of doing their hour markers, I'll probably be putting the brakes on any more mods after my next two MM200Rs are completed.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

^ There’s no denying the quality of OEM is better, especially lume, but aftermarket is catching up and has a lot of interesting designs now.

The reason I’ve never used OEM dials (or AM dials with a Seiko logo) is because I’ve never actually modded an actual Seiko watch lol. All of my builds are completely built from scratch starting with a regulated NH35 or 36 (all of which run between - / + 5 sec a day which is chronometer spec). In that sense even though the movement is a seiko movement the builds themselves are more of a personal micro brand using curated am parts than an actual Seiko. So it feels a bit weird to have Seiko branding on it, but that’s just me. For me that’s the whole fun of building. It’s as close as you can get to designing and making your own personal micro brand without having to invest the cash into having a factory fabricate custom parts in bulk for you.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

dood said:


> ^ There’s no denying the quality of OEM is better, especially lume, but aftermarket is catching up and has a lot of interesting designs now.
> 
> The reason I’ve never used OEM dials (or AM dials with a Seiko logo) is because I’ve never actually modded an actual Seiko watch lol. All of my builds are completely built from scratch starting with a regulated NH35 or 36 (all of which run between - / + 5 sec a day which is chronometer spec). In that sense even though the movement is a seiko movement the builds themselves are more of a personal micro brand using curated am parts than an actual Seiko. So it feels a bit weird to have Seiko branding on it, but that’s just me. For me that’s the whole fun of building. It’s as close as you can get to designing and making your own personal micro brand without having to invest the cash into having a factory fabricate custom parts in bulk for you.


Honestly compared to the high-end AM dials, there's basically nothing in it. My AM "SLA037" dial has a _very _comparable color and sunburst quality to my OEM SPB149 dial. The AM dial markers are actually applied, not stamped, and the quality of the polished metal is often better, especially compared to lower-end Prospex dials from Monsters or Samurais. 

Seiko lume on anything below $2K+ SLA models sucks now. Seriously it's pathetically bad. I've done several comparisons against my AM dials which use deep filled C3 lume, and they _destroy _the OEM dials in both brightness and longevity. 

What I've found I most enjoy are watches that are mix and match pieces from various Seiko watches put together into a new watch to make something that's 100% Seiko, but at the same time something Seiko never made. I absolutely love how my "Baby SumoMAS" turned out. I definitely don't have the wrist for a Sumo, so even if I wanted an SBDC027, if I got one it would look ridiculous on me. 

I love the MM200R cases, which fit me very well, but not the MM200R dials. So why not put an SBDC027 dial in an MM200R case, with hands that I like better than the original SBDC027 hands? So I've got parts from three different Seiko divers all put together, and it works.


----------



## OmegaGuySD (5 mo ago)

Chronopolis said:


> This Panereikolex has the mighty NH38 inside, so, it "identifies as" a Seiko, dang it.
> 
> View attachment 16953648
> View attachment 16953649


I really like the look of that, what kind of case did you use?


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

RussMurray said:


> Having just acquired a SPB 313 which is a re-interpretation of the 6105-8000, I thought I'd post this photo of my modified 6105-8000 that I purchased as is years ago....


Can you please share where you purchased it from? Thanks


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

kriiiss said:


> Can you please share where you purchased it from? Thanks


I purchased it from a seller years ago from a chap by the name of Jeremy O'kelly I think but this was/is a one-off using aftermarket parts that are no longer available.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

dood said:


> This is my first time using an OEM Seiko dial on one of my builds. I removed the Seiko 5 logos for a sterile flieger look. But I may put my own custom logo on the dial later. I love this dial. Love the applied arabic numerals and the lume is monstrous. Chapter ring is custom. Insert is a lumed sapphire insert from LCBI.
> 
> View attachment 16961333
> 
> ...


What model is that dial from?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

OmegaGuySD said:


> I really like the look of that, what kind of case did you use?


It's some generic ALI EXPRESS case. Search under '42mm.'


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Davekaye90 said:


> Unless and until Seiko goes back to the old ways of doing their hour markers, ...





Davekaye90 said:


> Honestly compared to the high-end AM dials, there's basically nothing in it. My AM "SLA037" dial has a _very _comparable color and sunburst quality to my OEM SPB149 dial.


Your empirical experience brings up an interesting, and very pressing, parallel - one that is FAR more consequential than watches: prescription drugs.
Should people pay $1,000/mo for their pills when they can get the same chemicals, but generic brands from India for $30/mo instead, just to protect / respect trademark? 

Just sayin.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Your empirical experience brings up an interesting, and very pressing, parallel - one that is FAR more consequential than watches: prescription drugs.
> Should people pay $1,000/mo for their pills when they can get the same chemicals, but generic brands from India for $30/mo instead, just to protect / respect trademark?
> 
> Just sayin.


Considering most medical research is publicly funded by the NIH and universities, new drugs are sold to pharma companies and then sold back to the public and obscene markups, no. It's also not at all the same thing. Drug companies are given patents for a set period of time, and once those patents expire, generic drugs are then allowed to enter the market. No infringement is taking place. 

The only thing that's trademarked is the brand name. You can't call your drug "Tylenol," that's a protected trademark. But it's perfectly legal to sell acetaminophen (the actual drug) under your own brand name. Acetaminophen is off patent. Anyone can make it. That's how patent law works.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Davekaye90 said:


> The only thing that's trademarked is the brand name. You can't call your drug "Tylenol," that's a protected trademark. But it's perfectly legal to sell acetaminophen (the actual drug) under your own brand name. Acetaminophen is off patent. Anyone can make it. That's how patent law works.


I do wish AM "Seiko" dials would NOT have that damn name on them!! 
Any other name to fill that space would do. 
I am willing to accept even DONUT, or SMEGMA. No prob or shame for me. 
WHY do people want to see that damn name 'Seiko' ???!!


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

StrapsN’Lume said:


> What model is that dial from?


snk381 which I believe has been discontinued for some time.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

dood said:


> snk381 which I believe has been discontinued for some time.


Thanks. Ya I did some digging last night. It’s still available on eBay for a reasonable price. Very tempting. I like the applied indices. You don’t see that on many field watch dials.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I do wish AM "Seiko" dials would NOT have that damn name on them!!
> Any other name to fill that space would do.
> I am willing to accept even DONUT, or SMEGMA. No prob or shame for me.
> WHY do people want to see that damn name 'Seiko' ???!!


Then buy one of the ones that doesn't have that? There are loads of options from Namoki, DLW, CT, Yobokies, etc etc etc. Personally as long as somebody doesn't try to pass off a "Seiko" as an actual Seiko and try to sell it, I'm not bothered by it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

My first "destro" build. I have a few destros, but it'd never occurred to me to actually make one... And then, one day, it occurred to me.
OSC dial, ALi X hands + case


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Russ1965 said:


>


Noice!
Is that a "cap" to fill the pinion hole that would've been covered if it had a seconds hand?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


>


Wow! That has to be the best Seikerai I've seen.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Noice!
> Is that a "cap" to fill the pinion hole that would've been covered if it had a seconds hand?


Must be.

I can't take the praise for this custom job, it was created by somebody else for me.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> Noice!
> Is that a "cap" to fill the pinion hole that would've been covered if it had a seconds hand?


That is a great looking mod. I noticed the cap but it didn't register until you mentioned it. Really nice look. I'd like to know where to find the handset too.

Congrats, @Russ1965!
dP


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

Seiko sumo with modded bezel insert, y
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Imbiton said:


> Seiko sumo with modded bezel insert, y
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I'm a big fan of the no chapter ring look. Much cleaner.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dan Pierce said:


> That is a great looking mod. I noticed the cap but it didn't register until you mentioned it. Really nice look. I'd like to know where to find the handset too.
> 
> Congrats, @Russ1965!
> dP


Thanks Dan

I'll PM the details to you in a minute.


----------



## thepocketguide (Jan 21, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Noice!
> Is that a "cap" to fill the pinion hole that would've been covered if it had a seconds hand?


Could be a second hand cap sold by Lucius Atelier too:








Second Hand Cap - Brushed Silver


Simplify your dial by using a cap second hands • For 7S26 NH36, more • SEIKO Watch Mod Part • Quality Guarantee • FREE Worldwide Shipping




luciusatelier.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

thepocketguide said:


> Could be a second hand cap sold by Lucius Atelier too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waddaya, a cop or a detective?


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Has anyone attempted to build a mini samurai with the W&S conversion case?









RC1087 SKX013 Samurai Conversion Case - Silver


Seiko mod: SKX013 aftermarket case with drilled lug hole. All parts for SKX013 will fit in. Includes case and sterile back cover.




watchandstyle.net


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Faded bezel insert










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)

black brushed case
Sapphire clear AR
One second closer dial
Yobokies U1 hands
Milsub insert


----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)

dood said:


> ^ There’s no denying the quality of OEM is better, especially lume, but aftermarket is catching up and has a lot of interesting designs now.
> 
> The reason I’ve never used OEM dials (or AM dials with a Seiko logo) is because I’ve never actually modded an actual Seiko watch lol. All of my builds are completely built from scratch starting with a regulated NH35 or 36 (all of which run between - / + 5 sec a day which is chronometer spec). In that sense even though the movement is a seiko movement the builds themselves are more of a personal micro brand using curated am parts than an actual Seiko. So it feels a bit weird to have Seiko branding on it, but that’s just me. For me that’s the whole fun of building. It’s as close as you can get to designing and making your own personal micro brand without having to invest the cash into having a factory fabricate custom parts in bulk for you.


This is the truth. I feel the same way about builds. They’re my own micro brand watches. I even got a few custom logos made to apply to sterile dials. And like you I’ve never modded a seiko. Just builds from scratch


----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)

Jezmund said:


> This is the truth. I feel the same way about builds. They’re my own micro brand watches. I even got a few custom logos made to apply to sterile dials. And like you I’ve never modded a seiko. Just builds from scratch


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Not done by me but still nice:


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

First attempt at a NH34 GMT mod. AliExpress SKX007 style case, chapter ring and GMT hand. Raffles dial and hands.
Case had flat crystal already installed and was not sure it would work - it does, but tolerance for the seconds hand is very tight.


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> I started modding with AM dials, but once I sold my SKX and Sammy mods and went to modding the 63MAS and my MM200Rs, I moved to OEM. Some of the AM dials are _very _good now, but I still prefer the older gen OEM dials before they were ruined with the 3 o'clock lume blobs and terrible lume application.
> 
> Unless and until Seiko goes back to the old ways of doing their hour markers, I'll probably be putting the brakes on any more mods after my next two MM200Rs are completed.
> 
> View attachment 16961355


They won’t go back, that “blob” at 3 o’clock is there because that’s part of the new ISO specs, so if you don’t have it there, the watch can’t be officially a diver. I don’t like it either, I think a better solution would be to lume the date wheel.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

d3xmeister said:


> They won’t go back, that “blob” at 3 o’clock is there because that’s part of the new ISO specs, so if you don’t have it there, the watch can’t be officially a diver. I don’t like it either, I think a better solution would be to lume the date wheel.


It's not really that, you can design around the ISO requirements. It's more the crappy blobbed on top lume they use now that bothers me. It just looks cheap, and works poorly. I think a lumed date window frame is a much better idea than trying to put lume on a moving part. I know the date wheels exist, but presumably if it rolls over (if you happen to be diving at midnight for whatever reason) there goes any lume that was charged on it. A lumed frame around the date wouldn't have that problem. 

I also don't mind the way the Slim Willard has its date, Bell & Ross has been doing their dates like that for years and it looks fine. It's not so much the 4:30 date position but the fact that it's crooked that bothers me.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> TST conversion Bluefin Tuna.
> dP
> View attachment 16945119


I like those TST Tuna cases, I have one but now it' s cheaper to buy a new Tuna case with crown @ 3,8 H.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Well I just picked up an SNK381 from creation watches. The applied numerals sold me on it but I hate the stock hands, so those are definitely going to get swapped once I get it in.










Now I’m not sure if I should go for Hamilton khaki look or try and build something similar to one of these 6119-8100 from the Vietnam war era. I have the parts to do either. Right now I’m leaning towards the 6119-8100. I have OEM baton hands, a white date wheel to put on a black day wheel nh36 and a solid caseback. I’d like to swap the crystal to a domed sapphire but I’m a little scarred after my first crystal swap. Definitely not as easy as it looks with a cheap crystal press.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Vintage Turtle, Tuna dial,


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I bought a nice bracelet for a Tuna case, I think this is a good deal, I paid 20 €uros shipping included.
The design is Breitling inspired, 22mm and 20mm at the clasp. I installed a SEIKO clasp with diver extension, here is the link :


----------



## nat007 (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

A re-do of an SNZH (taken from 2 actually), with "upgrades" (?). Now has NH38., and new dial (OSC) + hands.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Jezmund said:


> View attachment 16971391
> 
> black brushed case
> Sapphire clear AR
> ...


Sinnfully nice


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

QM Cooper dial and crown
QM Benrus dial
Sapphire clear AR from Ali
Hands from an Ali 5-dollar kids watch
Tropic from Ali (older version without quick release springbars)
VH31


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

A bit like a Polar Explorer... but better, because snowflakes and red.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO Scuba Diver 2 Tone,


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Turtle Blue Lagoon Ltd Edition, this new bezel insert is perfect.


----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)

JojX said:


> Sinnfully nice


Thanks mate 😎


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Have a good week!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

NH34 build in a 36mm Riyi Exp case with Jules Borel TW 305 domed acrylic crystal. SLT081 dial, which finish got savaged during re-shaping. GMT hand is a pointer version with the arrow-head snipped off.









Not my cleanest mod, but sound proof of concept - dual time GMT with an NH34 in a smaller case. And no, not Perpetual Calendar...


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

My own creation of a baby GS


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Wear helmet watches for more safety!










S-Wave Mod


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16990393


Noice ! 

Wait, U a cop?
If so, thanks for your service.
...
...
(Quickly hides weed out of habit 🤪)


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Tuna case, sumo dial and samurai hands. I give you the Satsuma !









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

BTNMNKI said:


> Has anyone attempted to build a mini samurai with the W&S conversion case?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't help you with that, but I hadn't heard of this place and they're cheaper than Namoki!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

A build for a friend. Tandorio 36mm case (36.4 with my calipers), 62mas dial and hands, nh35. The lume on the dial is weaker than on the hands. The case is lovely if you’re into smaller-sized watches. Will build another one fot my brother as a Christian present. With snowflake dial and hands. Will post pics when ready.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Modded my brand new snk381. OEM seiko 5 baton hands, white day wheel. Kept the 7s26. Brushed the case sides. Going for a 6119-8100 look. Pretty happy with this one. Definitely scratched the field watch itch I’ve been having.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

StrapsN’Lume said:


> Modded my brand new snk381. OEM seiko 5 baton hands, white day wheel. Kept the 7s26. Brushed the case sides. Going for a 6119-8100 look. Pretty happy with this one. Definitely scratched the field watch itch I’ve been having.
> View attachment 16995746
> 
> View attachment 16995745


This is kind of what I’ve been thinking lately but yours went a couple steps beyond with the two color day/date and the awesome side brushing.


----------



## OmegaGuySD (5 mo ago)

JojX said:


> A build for a friend. Tandorio 36mm case (36.4 with my calipers), 62mas dial and hands, nh35. The lume on the dial is weaker than on the hands. The case is lovely if you’re into smaller-sized watches. Will build another one fot my brother as a Christian present. With snowflake dial and hands. Will post pics when ready.
> View attachment 16995371
> View attachment 16995372
> View attachment 16995373
> ...


Really nice, clean and simple. Just what you want in a watch.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

First mod, SRPD63 with Namokimods Jubilee and Yachtmaster insert.









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

Saswatch said:


> This is kind of what I’ve been thinking lately but yours went a couple steps beyond with the two color day/date and the awesome side brushing.


Thanks! I’ve seen a few mods like this popping up here and there. Plus I’ve been looking for a field watch that doesn’t have the same old printed dial. I really like the indices on this one. I was amazed at how easy it was to change the day wheel.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

OmegaGuySD said:


> Really nice, clean and simple. Just what you want in a watch.


Thanks mate!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

I’m going to borrow your idea but swap the black wheel with white and the white wheel with black. It should hide the day more on a black dial. I’ll post it when I get it done.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

I ordered a couple of MM200 conversion cases thinking they were standard skx conversion like most other cases (sub conversion etc.) and not realizing they had 20mm lugs like the original, not 22 like SKX.

I had planned to put integrated/fitted curved rubber straps on the builds I had in mind for these cases but have only ever bought the 22mm skx versions. Anyone know if the MM200 curved straps from crafter blue or elsewhere will fit flush on these cases?


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

CDNS said:


> I’m going to borrow your idea but swap the black wheel with white and the white wheel with black. It should hide the day more on a black dial. I’ll post it when I get it done.


It's a nice idea. Here's one I made earlier...


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Heimdallr Tuna case, seikomods aviator dial / hands and a resin bezel insert. This is a keeper 
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I need your help for a set of Tuna hands, I want white ones with a nice lume like green hands,
thanks.











What do you think about those Watch & Style hands ?


----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)

“The Trek”
Tokeilab 38mm exp case w double dome sapphire. Srpe chapter ring. AjuiceT dial with my custom logo applied. DLW trek handset.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jezmund said:


> “The Trek”
> Tokeilab 38mm exp case w double dome sapphire. Srpe chapter ring. AjuiceT dial with my custom logo applied. DLW trek handset.
> View attachment 17000162
> 
> ...


Beautiful strap! Where is that from?


----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)

Davekaye90 said:


> Beautiful strap! Where is that from?


Thanks. Cheap Amazon Bisonstrap


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Why does NH38 cost more than NH35 (on Ali X)?
It seems counter intuitive to me. 
Is it a matter of volume? Is NH35 cheaper to make because they make more of it?


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Why does NH38 cost more than NH35 (on Ali X)?
> It seems counter intuitive to me.
> Is it a matter of volume? Is NH35 cheaper to make because they make more of it?


I have wondered the same. This far I've just picked up the NH35 and dealt with the OCD from ghost position/clicks


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> Why does NH38 cost more than NH35 (on Ali X)?
> It seems counter intuitive to me.
> Is it a matter of volume? Is NH35 cheaper to make because they make more of it?


My uneducated guess would be 'yes'. Higher demand/production numbers for the NH35/36, most likely.


----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)

ApostatePipe said:


> I have wondered the same. This far I've just picked up the NH35 and dealt with the OCD from ghost position/clicks


Agreed the ghost date has never bothered me enough to buy nh38s


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Yeah there's definitely going to be less supply of NH38s than 35s. I'm sure Miyota 9039 is similar.


----------



## SHER!FF (3 mo ago)

I take watches very seriously.


----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)

SHER!FF said:


> I take watches very seriously.
> View attachment 17002401


Love the colormatch!!


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

Happy midweek! Mod from madmodworl.com. Something Red and black!


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Love the blue sunray Crystaltimes dial










Dugena case - Seiko Barcelona capter ring - OSC hour - German Watchparts minute - Yobokies second - Crystaltimes signed SNZF crown


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## supermarketoflove (Oct 31, 2021)

Seikdor LHD

A sort of mashup of SKX, Black Bay and Pelagos LHD. I had spare transfers to make more destro date wheels. Tokeilab dial, skx 3 o’clock case and low profile bezel.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

marcellolipi said:


> Love the blue sunray Crystaltimes dial
> 
> View attachment 17005255
> 
> ...


How is the lume on the dial? Brightness and long-lastingness? I've been eyeing that dial, but never bought a dial from CT before. Built a watch with the same style dial from raffles and the lume is a joke. It's the only thing keeping me from ordering one of those.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)

marcellolipi said:


> Love the blue sunray Crystaltimes dial
> 
> View attachment 17005255
> 
> ...


Great looking build! How do the numerals and markers look with the Lume normally? White or off white green? Looking to pick up they’re black sandwich dial


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

How do you guys get and keep your crystals clean when you do a build? Every time I think I have it perfect I find something behind the glass! I find my Rodico even leaves smudges. What’s the secret?


----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)

StrapsN’Lume said:


> How do you guys get and keep your crystals clean when you do a build? Every time I think I have it perfect I find something behind the glass! I find my Rodico even leaves smudges. What’s the secret?


Lots of air from the puffer. Gloves and don’t touch the inside. I only use rodico to hold hands when I’m setting them. I find it leaves smudges too


----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)

Another one of my builds


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Why does NH38 cost more than NH35 (on Ali X)?
> It seems counter intuitive to me.
> Is it a matter of volume? Is NH35 cheaper to make because they make more of it?


I always assumed it's because the NH38 is designed to be an open heart movement which resulted in some added expense.


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17015636


What a beaty! Is it one of those skx conversion cases? Can you give a link plz?


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Today’s build. Took out the old chapter ring and got a color matched one with military time and threw it on a navy sailcloth. I have about 3 or 4 more builds in mind then I think I’m done with NH35’s and gonna start doing builds with ETA and Selitta movements.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

StrapsN’Lume said:


> How do you guys get and keep your crystals clean when you do a build? Every time I think I have it perfect I find something behind the glass! I find my Rodico even leaves smudges. What’s the secret?


I take a very powerful flashlight put it underneath the underside of the glass, shining it on the underside of the crystal while I’m cleaning it with a microfibre and air blower. The flashlight makes it easy to see the dust specks and also to see which dust specks are on the bottom and which are on the top as you’re cleaning. If I’m super picky I might examine with the loupe when it looks perfect to the naked eye but not usually.


----------



## a8tomic (Oct 12, 2018)

If you don't have a visor you aren't really playing...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Simple mod. and nice SKX, I like it so much.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

A Christmas present for my brother. I know it’s early but you never know with Ali these days. A total budget option this year. Crisis. A 36mm Tandorio case (30usd), snowflake dial and hands combo (9usd), nh35 (28usd), hemsut strap to match the indexes (6usd). I really dig those cases.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ali case w/ bezel diameter =41mm, Dagaz dial, leftover hands.


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

A bracelet experiment. Took a 22mm with straight end links and ground them down to 18mm. Got a nice tight fit now I just need thicker springbars.


----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)

dood said:


> Today’s build. Took out the old chapter ring and got a color matched one with military time and threw it on a navy sailcloth. I have about 3 or 4 more builds in mind then I think I’m done with NH35’s and gonna start doing builds with ETA and Selitta movements.
> 
> View attachment 17017345
> 
> ...


Lovin this. Those Lucius atelier dials are nice


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

This is my latest project. SRPD (5KX) case, SKX011 dial, SARB059 hands, Steel bezel insert and modified SKX bracelet.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Couple Riyi exp builds.


----------



## a8tomic (Oct 12, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> *"Ostensibly Certified"*


LoL 🤣


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

I’m liking this dial and hands combo. I think I’m gonna do a Pepsi build with it.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Ali case w/ bezel diameter =41mm, Dagaz dial, leftover hands.
> 
> View attachment 17020072
> View attachment 17020073


I’ve always wanted a smaller Pam build and planning to get a similar Ali case with the plain bezel. How is the crwnguatds action on yours? Does it lock ok? Nice build as always BTW.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

dood said:


> I’m liking this dial and hands combo. I think I’m gonna do a Pepsi build with it.
> 
> View attachment 17022145


Solid color combo...


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

*SEIKO MOD NH36A SKX007 DESERT SAND BLACK CERAKOTE MILITARY PARACORD SAPPHIRE GLASS CERAMIC YACHT MASTER. *


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JojX said:


> I’ve always wanted a smaller Pam build and planning to get a similar Ali case with the plain bezel. *How is the crown guard's action on yours? Does it lock ok?* Nice build as always BTW.


Smooth, and Locks very nicely.

Thank you. Too kind.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## supermarketoflove (Oct 31, 2021)

Voltes V mod, had a few of these 7002 dials


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Finally finished! 

Namoki aged pilot case
Cousins flat sapphire 
LCBI chapter ring
Dagaz dial and hands
Cozy accessories strap and bund pad




















Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I am really diggin' the possibilities with the NH34...









Miuksi case... maybe Bliger?... 
TC dial, but for DG3804, so the date doesn't quite match up with the window. Applied BSH logo.
Tokeilab GMT hand 
Cincy Strap Co canvas strap

Wanted minimalist 24hr watch - mission accomplished. However... for the sake of utility, and to cover some of the exposed pinion, it may grudgingly get a minute hand...


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

supermarketoflove said:


> Voltes V mod, had a few of these 7002 dials
> View attachment 17025058
> 
> View attachment 17025057


That dial is awesome, is that an original seiko colab? Bet they're pretty rare to try and get hold of now/


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Have a nice weekend 










ANApilot style mod with OEM dial hands and crown - except the second and the strap


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Aquanautilus Firefly, with Seiko NH movement.

Aftermaket case, Sapphire crystal, Firefly dial, Seiko hour and minute hands, red seconds hand, NH36 movement.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Playing around with swapping cases on existing builds. I’m pretty impressed with Tokeilab parts. High quality and good prices.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

SRPE case, crown, and movement are the only stock parts left on this one.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Jezmund said:


> Another one of my builds
> View attachment 17009368
> 
> View attachment 17009369
> ...


Outstanding build - I admire the simplicity of your logo design too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)

Toddski1 said:


> Outstanding build - I admire the simplicity of your logo design too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## windsmurf (Mar 26, 2019)

The black hands don't work real well on a dark dial... Second hand "tips" and lume seemingly floating around the perimeter is kind of a neat look however.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

windsmurf said:


> The black hands don't work real well on a dark dial... Second hand "tips" and lume seemingly floating around the perimeter is kind of a neat look however.
> 
> 
> View attachment 17039395


Some watches are intended to look like that.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

I've been in contact with Tokeilab for the past few days after my new SPB299 project case arrived with a scratch on its bezel insert. It was the last one they had so it wasn't possible to just send me another one, and they are otherwise pretty difficult to get right now. 6012 watches has been out of them for months, and they're gone from Ali-X now as well. 

Seiko doesn't sell replacement inserts, only complete bezel assemblies, and a new 299 bezel assembly is about $100. I asked for a partial refund for that amount to cover the cost of getting a replacement, and Tokeilab stepped up and refunded me with no hassles or offers to cover only part of the cost. 

It's usually only bad experiences that get highlighted, so I wanted to take the opportunity to highlight excellent CS from them. 

Check them out, particularly if you're looking for OEM dials or hands for your upcoming projects. They have a lot that nobody else does.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)




----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

CDNS said:


> View attachment 17039556


Nice! I’ve been looking for a set of fleiger style hands. Mind sharing where you found those?


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

dood said:


> Nice! I’ve been looking for a set of fleiger style hands. Mind sharing where you found those?


----------



## supermarketoflove (Oct 31, 2021)

Seikdor LHD MKII

now with coin edge low profile bezel & crown, better quality hands and updated custom date wheel.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Fauxplorer:


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Went with a MM300 case with a knurled bezel and crown for this Coke Pilot/Field-Diver hybrid. As usual, I’m a horrendous failure at taking decent photos. Waiting on a new set of hands to get delivered to swap in.
























EDIT: the hands were driving me crazy so I swapped in a set of mm hands for the time being.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jam.on.it (Jun 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Nice weekend 










new blue hands for an old mod


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

NH34 Submod! 

I'm not a fan of Gold or Sub mods, but had to give an NH34 a try!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

No Radiations Turtle Sub


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

I've been lusting for that blue-grey SLA037 62MAS dial with the fat indices, so finally gave my boring Seiko SRPD the facelift:

Namoki coin edge polished bezel
Namoki MM ceramic bezel insert
Namoki polished chapter ring
Namoki double dome sapphire clear AR
AliExpress SLA037 style dial
AliExpress SLA037 style hands
Strapcode Super-O Boyer v-clasp bracelet
It would've been cheaper to get a Steeldive/San Martin/Seestern 62MAS homage but that would have been too easy and boring, with limits on modding. Plus I prefer the SKX case and short lugs anyway. Extra rubber/tropic strap planned for the spring.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

redSLED said:


> I've been lusting for that blue-grey SLA037 62MAS dial with the fat indices, so finally gave my boring Seiko SRPD the facelift:
> 
> Namoki coin edge polished bezel
> Namoki MM ceramic bezel insert
> ...


Great mod! I have that dial as well which I thought about putting in a 63MAS case, but decided not to. It's genuinely impressive how close they got to the real thing. The markers and the framed date window are slightly different, but you really have to look close to tell. 

Incidentally I've also compared the lume on that dial to OEM 63MAS dials, and it destroys them, it's a night/day difference just how much better the C3 on that dial is vs. the thin layer of Lumibrite on the 63MAS dials.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> Great mod! I have that dial as well which I thought about putting in a 63MAS case, but decided not to. It's genuinely impressive how close they got to the real thing. The markers and the framed date window are slightly different, but you really have to look close to tell.
> 
> Incidentally I've also compared the lume on that dial to OEM 63MAS dials, and it destroys them, it's a night/day difference just how much better the C3 on that dial is vs. the thin layer of Lumibrite on the 63MAS dials.


Thanks buddy, much appreciated. This one turned out nicely as expected.
Only 1 wrinkle: Namoki's included crystal gasket ring was too thin in my SKX case - the new sapphire wouldn't stay pressed in, so I had to reuse the stock gasket with no issues.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

I love rosé gold










I‘m searching for a rosé gold NH35 case which needs a 35mm dial - maybe someone…


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

marcellolipi said:


> I love rosé gold
> 
> I‘m searching for a rosé gold NH35 case which needs a 35mm dial - maybe someone…


The closest is the 'Bottle Cap.' 
IDK about 35 though. Maybe 31 or 32 max.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Look at this cool Tuna case


----------



## Omega2882 (5 mo ago)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I recently bought an skx case+bezel off Ali. Everything’s fine except for the clickspring which is pretty lousy. I’m still waiting for the silver sandblasted crown and a bezel insert, both from namoki. The idea is to make a watch in a marathonesque fasion. So far it is more of a swatch though. Here are the parts:








The case was fitted with the seikomods/crystaltimes sapphire tophat:















And the (nearly) whole combo sans crown and insert:















I’ll post the photos of the complete project once the Polish customs finally release the missing parts.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Skx padi mod with uncle seiko irezumi tattoo rubber


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

Skx007 white chapter ring in white nato strap


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

This mod is from a time Crystaltimes offered Saphire glas only and cases was taken from OEM Seiko watches. These is from a 4R16 model and was black coated. Because DLW offered for this time black crowns with red S for SKX only I decided to change the crown tube to a screw down. I changed the dial two times but these is the final version. Regards to all Old school Modders


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

BSH dial project "Space-Voyager"
Baton hands, lume tinted to match dial
NH38
Riyi002 Exp rounded bezel case and newer oyster bracelet
Low Dome GS acrylic crystal.


































I had built this with wider hands, but I think they looked a bit out of place. Much better match with the baton hands. 

QC issues with the vintage/rivet oyster endlink, and unfortunate branding on what I thought was going to be a sterile clasp, but we'll get that sorted.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Today’s build. Haven’t found a strap for it yet. For anyone wondering the lume on the sunburst blue dial from Crystal times is ok. Definitely better and at least usable unlike raffles, yobokies dials etc. But definitely not as strong or good as on dials with strong lume like WR accessories, Monster Watch and later model Namoki and LA dials. I’ll take a photo later to contrast the dial lume with the hands (which are from Tokeilab).


















Edit: here’s the lume. The tokei hands definitely glow brighter and longer but the dial lume is decent and matches the bezel insert.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks god it’s Friday 










Retro mod with 38mm case


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

One of my first mods 










OEM SKX013 case with shaved crown guards


----------



## StrapsN’Lume (Feb 4, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> BSH dial project "Space-Voyager"
> Baton hands, lume tinted to match dial
> NH38
> Riyi002 Exp rounded bezel case and newer oyster bracelet
> ...


I’ve actually been looking at getting a Riyi002 case with the 20mm rivet bracelet. Specifically what QC issues did you have with the bracelet and what did you think of the case? I already have a couple of 36mm explorer cases from Watch & Style so I’m wondering if I should just reuse one of those or get a Riyi case.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

StrapsN’Lume said:


> I’ve actually been looking at getting a Riyi002 case with the 20mm rivet bracelet. Specifically what QC issues did you have with the bracelet and what did you think of the case? I already have a couple of 36mm explorer cases from Watch & Style so I’m wondering if I should just reuse one of those or get a Riyi case.


There can be clearance issues with the stock flat sapphire crystal and NH35 builds, specifically with the second hand. I've run into this and mitigate by replacing the crystal with domed acrylic, which also adds to the vintage vibe. It is not the most straightforward process, but Riyi002 is now selling a model with acrylic crystal.

The bracelet came with an unfortunate logo on the clasp, so even if you are ordering one with what looks like a sterile clasp, specify in notes what you actually want. And then one of the endlinks lost it's loops, which makes it way loose when installed. Riyi is replacing free of charge.

None of thuis will stop me buying more Riyi002 - really decent stuff at good prices.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mconlonx said:


> There can be clearance issues with the stock flat sapphire crystal and NH35 builds, specifically with the second hand. I've run into this and mitigate by replacing the crystal with domed acrylic, which also adds to the vintage vibe. It is not the most straightforward process, but Riyi002 is now selling a model with acrylic crystal.
> 
> The bracelet came with an unfortunate logo on the clasp, so even if you are ordering one with what looks like a sterile clasp, specify in notes what you actually want. And then one of the endlinks lost it's loops, which makes it way loose when installed. Riyi is replacing free of charge.
> 
> None of thuis will stop me buying more Riyi002 - really decent stuff at good prices.


I believe the clearance issue has been solved for a while now.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Techme said:


> I believe the clearance issue has been solved for a while now.


Maybe I got an older case earlier in the year, then. Of the two I built before I started replacing crystals, one had the second hand clearance issue.


----------



## JonathanTaylor (Dec 21, 2021)

redSLED said:


> I've been lusting for that blue-grey SLA037 62MAS dial with the fat indices, so finally gave my boring Seiko SRPD the facelift:
> 
> Namoki coin edge polished bezel
> Namoki MM ceramic bezel insert
> ...


That looks like a watch Seiko should actually make 😎


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Just finished my “Minimalist Pilot”. When it’s held at the right angle it shows hexagons and the date. 39mm, NH35, sapphire crystal, 200mm screw down crown, and leather band.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Blue Monday?










Red Baron day

Have a nice week!


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

The Dressy Willy (SRPE55 + SPB151 + SPB317).


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Seiko Pepsi Fathoms. I liked this dial so much I bought 3 of them 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I call it 'Schmoxa' --- Seiko OEM hands, Seiko engine... AM parts


----------



## UserName: (5 mo ago)




----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

UserName: said:


> View attachment 17064641
> View attachment 17064642
> View attachment 17064643


Starry Nights


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

"Silver Ghost" ...
SKX 007 repro case, AM dial, OSC hands.
Put this one together to try out some parts. Looks OK to me.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> "Silver Ghost" ...
> SKX 007 repro case, AM dial, OSC hands.
> Put this one together to try out some parts. Looks OK to me.
> 
> ...


Hands are kinda odd IMO. Otherwise it looks cool.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Franken chrono. Corgeut case and crystal, skx namoki steel bezel, Ali Newman dial, chrono and subdial hands and Tandorio hour and minute hands. Thinking of replacing the hour and minute hands with something else, but I have no idea what style to keep the frankenwatch style.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

JojX said:


> Franken chrono. Corgeut case and crystal, skx namoki steel bezel, Ali Newman dial, chrono and subdial hands and Tandorio hour and minute hands. Thinking of replacing the hour and minute hands with something else, but I have no idea what style to keep the frankenwatch style.
> View attachment 17070900


An... uncluttered chrono? Now I've seen _everything! _


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

*Batman Diver 6309 Mod. *

Couldn't decide what dial to fit... had it for ages so time to move onto a good home. Finished the build late last night.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Found a strap for the Spork-2Mas


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## cmiguelq (Feb 16, 2021)

Today with this moded!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Skx 3 o’clock case, namoki beadblasted crown and steel bezel insert (not as matte as I wish), 12-24 dial and ladder hands. Single pass nato from Steeldive (great quality). And tophat crystal with blue AR coating. I wanted to achieve the marathonesque style.
































































I have another steel dial from namoki but it’s sloped so I need to swap crystals as well. It’s not a less fancy matte texture (looks better with that case IMO but the numerals are off-white yellowish-kinda shade so they don’t match the dial that well. Will have to wait till tomorrow to see what it looks like in daylight.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Here’s the skx with the other namoki steel insert. Which one do you think looks better? The slimmer one with circular brushing or the fatter slope one (pic 2) with off-white numerals?


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I need your advice, black or silver Tuna hands ?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Sprint Veloce said:


> I need your advice, black or silver Tuna hands ?
> 
> View attachment 17083130
> 
> ...


Match the hands w/ the hour marker surrounds. Hard to tell if they are black or silver from the pics.
dP


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

JojX said:


> Here’s the skx with the other namoki steel insert. Which one do you think looks better? The slimmer one with circular brushing or the fatter slope one (pic 2) with off-white numerals?
> View attachment 17082709
> View attachment 17082708


First pic due to the numbers matching the rest of the watch.
dP


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

JojX said:


> Here’s the skx with the other namoki steel insert. Which one do you think looks better? The slimmer one with circular brushing or the fatter slope one (pic 2) with off-white numerals?
> View attachment 17082709
> View attachment 17082708


A diver insert will look better, I don' t nderstand a GMT insert on a diver .


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Dan Pierce said:


> Match the hands w/ the hour marker surrounds. Hard to tell if they are black or silver from the pics.
> dP


Ok, I will choose silver oem SEIKO hands. Thanks


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Sprint Veloce said:


> A diver insert will look better, I don' t nderstand a GMT insert on a diver .


Thanks. But these are both 12 o’clock inserts. Not really a gmt type. You can easily set a different time zone in each. The second one has minute markers from 12 to 3.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> First pic due to the numbers matching the rest of the watch.
> dP


Thanks. I’m leaning towards option 1 as well. It looks more slick and the numerals are white. The second one is too much in your face if you know what I mean.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

JojX said:


> Here’s the skx with the other namoki steel insert. Which one do you think looks better? The slimmer one with circular brushing or the fatter slope one (pic 2) with off-white numerals?
> View attachment 17082709
> View attachment 17082708


I like the bottom style with the minute hash marks through 3, but the top one is a much better color match.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

CDNS said:


> View attachment 17059139
> 
> View attachment 17059138
> 
> ...











I changed the dial again and add seconds hand, put it back together and then took it back apart to paint the seconds hand.Minimalist Pilot to Field watch?


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Confirming . . I have the sickness. I want to mod another Seiko dive watch. Could be blacked out, white dial or vintage sub style, can't decide yet.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

redSLED said:


> Confirming . . I have the sickness. I want to mod another Seiko dive watch. Could be blacked out, white dial or vintage sub style, can't decide yet.
> View attachment 17084141


White dial.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Blue dial.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Black dial.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Green dial.


----------



## mrkrprd (Dec 18, 2021)

JojX said:


> Here’s the skx with the other namoki steel insert. Which one do you think looks better? The slimmer one with circular brushing or the fatter slope one (pic 2) with off-white numerals?
> View attachment 17082709
> View attachment 17082708


I like the second one best, but it probably adds thickness, which I don’t mind, but some do


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

mrkrprd said:


> I like the second one best, but it probably adds thickness, which I don’t mind, but some do





JojX said:


> Here’s the skx with the other namoki steel insert. Which one do you think looks better? The slimmer one with circular brushing or the fatter slope one (pic 2) with off-white numerals?
> View attachment 17082709
> View attachment 17082708


One.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mrkrprd said:


> I like the second one best, but it probably adds thickness, which I don’t mind, but some do


I bought the one from pic 2 first but then realized it was the slope one which would’t fit the tophat crystal. It was also too off-white IMO. Then comparing the two inserts on the actual watch I decided the one with minute markings made the dial look small and recessed. Kind of acquired taste but similar to theMarathon Navi. The insert without the markings is the one that stays on the watch  I’ve been wearing the watch for 2 days now and like the look of it. I’ll probably use the other insert for another skx build but will have to think about the look I’d like to achieve.


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

ccmjd said:


> View attachment 17086273
> 
> 
> View attachment 17086270
> ...











huh?


----------



## vandermax (5 mo ago)

Ey guys, I bought this day dial while I'm waiting for my Gen 1 orange monster to arrive - I hope I got the right part, should fit correct?










I'm asking because I'm a rookie in this field, I never owned a watch before. I thought the hobby is for the rich people only, reason being I grew up with a lot of snobs. Always had interest in watches, from design/technical perspective like any other normal guy, and I would wander on a blog to watch from time to time, but I just never felt it was right for me to buy one. 

But, earlier this year I stumbled on an old friend, and as it always goes we reminisced about "the good old days" of being kids, one of the stories being wandering around the long gone shopping malls when those things were few and far between. From those stories I remember a specific orange Seiko in those stores, and that was almost two decades ago, so cutting a long story short, I got here and bought a gen 1 orangutan from a forum member, now waiting for it to arrive as I had to do some logistical tricks to have it shipped to Europe  Sorry for the blogpost, ttyl


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Tokielab 6105/SKX conversion case mod. OEM SKX007 dial/handset. NH36. Kanji day wheel. CT beveled sapphire glass. Bead blasted case, coin edge bezel and signed crown. Drilled lugs. OSC combination 12 hr/elapsed time diver insert. Uncle Seiko OD Green GL831 flat vent strap. Built by @Duarte Mendonca at Northeast Watch Works.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

vandermax said:


> Ey guys, I bought this day dial while I'm waiting for my Gen 1 orange monster to arrive - I hope I got the right part, should fit correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most Seikos have either a crown at the 3 o’clock or the 4 o’clock (approx) position. The date wheel is the same for either crown but the day wheel can be 3 or 4 o’clock crown configurations.

Good luck modding!


----------



## vandermax (5 mo ago)

I bought the 0160 281 part from eBay, from what I've managed to dig up, that's the 4H crown position dial, so should be good. I'm going thru this thread and trying to figure out all the mods one can do to a watch, very interesting  

One thing I haven't been able to figure out, how could I find OEM Seiko dial from SKX781J, is it even obtainable? The miniature "Made in Japan" print at 6 o'clock would make me happy


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

vandermax said:


> Ey guys, I bought this day dial while I'm waiting for my Gen 1 orange monster to arrive - I hope I got the right part, should fit correct?












4h - for the Monster - perfect choice 👍


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## vandermax (5 mo ago)

Text only post, sorry  just a couple of questions, I'll paragraph them for easier reading, if you know the answer, lmk 😁 all the questions are in regard to original Monster, the SKX781.


is there a difference in aftermarket dial crystals, so far I found quite a few options on Seiko mods and Namoki mods page, but I'm in Europe, have to consider the nagging for shipping/import
how "viable" is to DIY these mods, I just figured that replacing crystals requires a tool, so how delicate the job is (whats the $$$ of that experiment) and what are the things on a watch that I should give to a professional
any special tools or procedures for replacing bracelet?
would a watch service shop (there's one in my city, pretty good reputation from what I've heard) do things like swap mechanisms, for example putting 4R36 in the SKX for the hack and wind
fairly dubious question but what kind of prices can I expect, Europe market, average range of a watch service, and also what constitutes a service?
part numbers for SKX781J (JDM version) is there a place online where I can find them?

Thanks ✌🏻


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Get some popcorn and dig into some YouTubes. Best way imo to get the rundown on Seiko mods. And other brands too. I’m not setting the world on fire but I got what tools I need from Amazon for around $200 usd. Good luck. Tony


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

vandermax said:


> Text only post, sorry  just a couple of questions, I'll paragraph them for easier reading, if you know the answer, lmk 😁 all the questions are in regard to original Monster, the SKX781.
> 
> 
> is there a difference in aftermarket dial crystals, so far I found quite a few options on Seiko mods and Namoki mods page, but I'm in Europe, have to consider the nagging for shipping/import
> ...


They can vary in exact shape (dome height, for example) between vendors, but for the most part they are pretty similar. I don't have enough experience to say if DLW's AR coating is better than what Namoki has or anything like that. 

You'll need a crystal press. They aren't outrageously expensive, but it is a fairly delicate job to press in a new crystal, and you could damage things if you're not careful. If you want to experiment, I'd suggest having backup crystal gaskets as there's a pretty decent chance you'll mangle the first one. 

Nothing more than a springbar tool. I have a fancy Bergeon, but even a pretty basic one will do the job fine. Provided they accept customer supplied parts (not all watchmakers do) a movement swap is a pretty routine service that pretty much anybody can handle. For an NH36 swap into an SKX, the necessary movement holder and day/date discs can just be harvested off the 7S. Otherwise you'll just need a suitable NH36 stem and crown. The 7S one can't be used since it doesn't support handwinding. 

Depends what you need done. Rather than ask us, ask them.


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Built from scratch by me. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Get ‘em! Looks good and a great mod platform. Enjoy.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Made myself an SPB187


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

sopapillas said:


> Made myself an SPB187



Vey nice, I'm looking to the case with bracelet too.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Vey nice, I'm looking to the case with bracelet too.
> 
> View attachment 17090649


Those are most excellent cases!! Indistinguishable from Seiko OEM in terms of quality. 
I can vouch for them.


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Those are most excellent cases!! Indistinguishable from Seiko OEM in terms of quality.
> I can vouch for them.
> 
> View attachment 17090943
> ...


What make are the cases??


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

brettinlux said:


> What make are the cases??


You can find them on Ali Express 





Seiko SPB185 - Buy Seiko SPB185 with free shipping on AliExpress


Quality Seiko SPB185 with free worldwide shipping on AliExpress




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Toddski1 said:


> Tokielab 6105/SKX conversion case mod. OEM SKX007 dial/handset. NH36. Kanji day wheel. CT beveled sapphire glass. Bead blasted case, coin edge bezel and signed crown. Drilled lugs. OSC combination 12 hr/elapsed time diver insert. Uncle Seiko OD Green GL831 flat vent strap. Built by @Duarte Mendonca at Northeast Watch Works.


NOICE!!
Bead blasting does SO much to raise the dignity and beauty of a tool watch.
I have a few myself - but had to have it done for me. 
If I had the equipment, I'd probably blast all my tool watches.

Why don't Seiko do this themselves?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

My first bronze ever.
I told it to be gentle with me. So far so good. 
DLW dial + NH35 + Ali X hands / case.
Accurate to 2sec+/day so far after a week. Sometimes one gets lucky. Even me.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> NOICE!!
> Bead blasting does SO much to raise the dignity and beauty of a tool watch.
> Why don't Seiko do this themselves?


Thanks!!

Despite all my efforts over the years, I can’t figure out Seiko, and why they do what they do!


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Those are most excellent cases!! Indistinguishable from Seiko OEM in terms of quality.
> I can vouch for them.
> 
> View attachment 17090943
> ...


They're not indistinguishable. They certainly look nice for what they cost, and are certainly better finished than something like an OEM Turtle or SKX case, but it's not hard to look at the fine details and see where the corners have been cut on the knock off cases. The real MM200R is probably the best finished Seiko diver case until you hit about $2500. The transitions between the brushed surfaces and chamfers are razor sharp. The Ali-X cases just don't have that.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## kyle007 (Feb 13, 2011)

@Chronopolis Nice! Did that bezel insert come with the case? I was looking for panerai submersible style bezel insert so hard. Even though that is not 100% match, but close enough.


----------



## Fredjohnsonold (Feb 9, 2021)

Gray and Yellow Combi


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> They're not indistinguishable. They certainly look nice for what they cost, and are certainly better finished than something like an OEM Turtle or SKX case, but it's not hard to look at the fine details and see where the corners have been cut on the knock off cases. The real MM200R is probably the best finished Seiko diver case until you hit about $2500. The transitions between the brushed surfaces and chamfers are razor sharp. The Ali-X cases just don't have that.


AliX cases are really well finished


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

sopapillas said:


> AliX cases are really well finished


They're better than anything Seiko has for under $800 or so. When you look side by side though, you can see it. The corners are just a bit rounded, brushing is a bit soft at the edges. They're maybe 80-90% there, but they aren't 100%. For something you can get that costs $60ish, that's hugely impressive. The real cases cost ~$220-300, depending on where you get them from. You're absolutely paying an enormous amount extra for that last little bit of refinement, but it is there.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> They're better than anything Seiko has for under $800 or so. When you look side by side though, you can see it. The corners are just a bit rounded, brushing is a bit soft at the edges. They're maybe 80-90% there, but they aren't 100%. For something you can get that costs $60ish, that's hugely impressive. The real cases cost ~$220-300, depending on where you get them from. You're absolutely paying an enormous amount extra for that last little bit of refinement, but it is there.


I know I’m arguing in a Seiko thread here but keep in mind that lighting makes a huge difference in finishing. Take my SPB143 for example.
















Hell, it even makes a difference with my Snowflake.
















NOT saying that the AliX case is finished better, or even equivalent to the Seiko. Just saying that it’s hard to draw conclusions without having them side by side in equal conditions.

I do agree the MM200R has the best finishing on a 6R Prospex, but I think the more impressive bit is that it’s so well finished even with diashield.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Okay I’ll get back on topic with another MM200 mod


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

How’s the AliEx bezel action?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Saswatch said:


> How’s the AliEx bezel action?


Nicely tight. A pleasure to use. 

Things like this mean a lot more to me than "finish," nice though that is too.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I have the AliExpress MM200R case and it’s finished on the outside to a high standard in every aspect.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Techme said:


> I have the AliExpress MM200R case and it’s finished on the outside to a high standard in every aspect.


One major difference between that one and the real 255 - 255 has a matte finish, the Ali-X versions are polished. Some folks may prefer that, but I like the way Seiko did it. Hoping that my SPB255 mod will be done soon.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Have a nice weekend 










Lorus case with wider crown guard
Seiko 5 crown
OEM handset and dial


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

What's the difference between the MM200 and the MM200R?


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Saswatch said:


> How’s the AliEx bezel action?


Honestly, it feels freakishly similar to my SPB143. For better or worse. Just on this SPB185 case though.


----------



## Ben_Kenobi (Feb 28, 2019)

Been awhile! Hope everyone here is well! 
Really enjoying this build!

Happy holidays all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Davekaye90 said:


> One major difference between that one and the real 255 - 255 has a matte finish, the Ali-X versions are polished. Some folks may prefer that, but I like the way Seiko did it. Hoping that my SPB255 mod will be done soon.


Correct about the AliExpress having a polished finish on the sides. However, this is just a fantasy watch for me and everything turned out the way I envisioned it. I wanted a black watch for the collection.

I like the polished sides because the transitions from polished to matte are excellent and it lets the light play more. Plus, on the original Seiko case, I don’t like the polished black crown against the rest of the matte case. You can see this in the photo you posted. Perhaps it was an afterthought.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Techme said:


> Correct about the AliExpress having a polished finish on the sides. However, this is just a fantasy watch for me and everything turned out the way I envisioned it. I wanted a black watch for the collection.
> 
> I like the polished sides because the transitions from polished to matte are excellent and it lets the light play more. Plus, on the original Seiko case, I don’t like the polished black crown against the rest of the matte case. You can see this in the photo you posted. Perhaps it was an afterthought.


Yeah that's a fair point. The stock 255 case with the matte bezel insert is honestly a little bit boring. My original plan was to try and scrape off the orange paint, but that was a total bust. Plan B was to get an SPB187 insert and put that in it, and I think that'll actually look much better than what I had originally intended. The gloss black insert then matches the crown, and it gives the case more light play while keeping some of the toolish look Seiko was going for. 

Kokomo Watch Company is certainly taking their sweet time with my mod, so hopefully it turns out well. Normally I work with Nathan of 4:44pm, but I wanted some adjustments made to the case which might require replacement parts, and Nathan is somewhat limited in what he can get vs. watchmakers that have parts accounts with Seiko.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> Yeah that's a fair point. The stock 255 case with the matte bezel insert is honestly a little bit boring. My original plan was to try and scrape off the orange paint, but that was a total bust. Plan B was to get an SPB187 insert and put that in it, and I think that'll actually look much better than what I had originally intended. The gloss black insert then matches the crown, and it gives the case more light play while keeping some of the toolish look Seiko was going for.
> 
> Kokomo Watch Company is certainly taking their sweet time with my mod, so hopefully it turns out well. Normally I work with Nathan of 4:44pm, but I wanted some adjustments made to the case which might require replacement parts, and Nathan is somewhat limited in what he can get vs. watchmakers that have parts accounts with Seiko.
> 
> ...


I never considered that watchmakers would be able to get parts direct from Seiko. I guess that could be where OEM parts come from? Rogue watchmakers peddling black market Seiko parts? Haha


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Another case came in! Supposed to be for an incoming OEM SPB149 dial, handset, & strap but I had this one lying around so I threw it on for the time being.








This is clearly a copy of the SPB143 case and I gotta say, they got pretty damn close. Finishing is just about identical and you won’t convince me otherwise. Diashield is a little darker.
















































Bunch of random straps:








































(Bezel action sucks)



Edit: for anyone interested, here is the link. From Heimdallr.



https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLVArBk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

sopapillas said:


> I never considered that watchmakers would be able to get parts direct from Seiko. I guess that could be where OEM parts come from? Rogue watchmakers peddling black market Seiko parts? Haha


My SPB207 and 255 cases came from 6012 watches, back when they still had stock of anything. Tokeilab got a handful of MM200R cases as full kits with the bracelet, and I got their last SPB299. Hard to say where they are sourcing their OEM parts, but I wouldn't be surprised if various indie watchmakers choose to sell off X/Y spares if they have more than they need. 

My gold second hand from the SPB288 Willard recently came in from WPP, so now all that's left to wait for is the last set of OEM MM200R hour/minute hands to come in, and then my fourth 200R project will be off to Nathan to complete. Really excited about that one, I think it might be the best of them all. True one of one. I've seen a couple of 200R mods that have the GBH dial and the SumoMAS dial that are a little similar to mine but using different bezel inserts and hands. Never seen anybody put an SLA023 dial in a 200R case, and now you can't get them.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

After baking a Seiko Tortoise bezel recently, I found a used 5KX in great condition for me to "ruin" for just over £100 delivered. I planned to fit a slim steel bezel and 12-hour insert, along with a new rotor and crown. Unfortunately, the bezel absolutely will not come off and I have small divots in the case to prove it (the four blades were lined up with the tiny, tiny gap but no - it just won't budge).

Rather than wreck it I'll just get a new SKX case and crystal some time, and transfer everything. Meantime, I tried the oft-recommended method of "nudging" a movement with a blunt object, to "fix" any misalignment between chapter ring and dial. Unfortunately, this one was already excellent. I feel bad about missing out on all the angst about misaligned Seiko chapter rings, and it's really awful that my experience of Seikos has been absolutely fine in this respect. I should sue Seiko for mental distress. Anyway, I tried "nudging" it with a spoon to see what would happen to stem alignment, and this is what happened.

The watch, an SRPD73, insert and crown so far:









Alignment is spot on, to the naked eye. But what self-repecting watch nerd stops there? If you zoom about a hundred times and use trigonometry on it or whatever you can see the dial is a few microns to the right - or is that the left? - and this is just like totally unacceptable Seiko QA!!! Then again if you do that you really, _really _should be getting a life:









Weapon of choice. Rotating the movement about 0.2mm as measured around its circumference (based on new position relative to the 0.9mm stem):









...And now the 0.9mm stem collar interferes with the baseplate:









I rotated it back to where it was. The stem is now equidistant from either side of the baseplate cut-out again, as it should be. It no longer grinds against the baseplate when rotated, sending tiny shavings into the movement. So please, no "nudging" the movement with kitchen implements to achieve alignment nirvana. Do it properly, and refit the chapter ring instead.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

Saswatch said:


> How’s the AliEx bezel action?


I have one that I took apart out of curiosity. It’s good bezel action but it uses a retaining wire system (like the old school Rolex subs) instead of a click spring. The wire flew away from tension when I was trying to fit the bezel back on, never to be seen again and I haven’t been able to use the case until I fabricate a new wire for it.

The cases are otherwise very good quality and nicely finished as others have said.

The only downside is it’s not an SKX conversion case so you don’t have the option of using the wide selection of SKX aftermarket parts (bezel inserts, bezels, crystals, chapter rings etc.) There is pretty no variety of aftermarket modding parts for the MM200 and even if there were I don’t know if they’d fit that case. For that reason I prefer using the MM master cases from the usual suspects. This one is from Tokei:


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

sopapillas said:


> Another case came in! Supposed to be for an incoming OEM SPB149 dial, handset, & strap but I had this one lying around so I threw it on for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beauty!

I have this exact case and dial. I bought the dial first for another project, and I have to say it is impeccable. The colour, printing, consistency of pattern, lume application and longevity. A winner!

The case is very nicely finished. Apart from the modern 62mas case design, the overwhelming improvement over all the other cases on AliExpress is that the rehaut is thin and the crystal doesn’t give it a fish bowl effect (like Tandorio or Heimdallr). My bezel action is very nice. 

But I have to know - how does SPB143 steel bracelet fit on the Aliex case?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Techme said:


> What a beauty!
> 
> I have this exact case and dial. I bought the dial first for another project, and I have to say it is impeccable. The colour, printing, consistency of pattern, lume application and longevity. A winner!
> 
> ...


I have that dial as well. Decided not to use it, but with a bunch of OEM dials to compare it to, it's every bit as good as OEM in terms of the printing and sunburst quality, and the markers absolutely annihilate OEM 63MAS dials in terms of quality and lume.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

@mougino inspired build. Tandorio 36mm case, raffles dial, yobokies hands, Tandorio Unimatic homage crown. NH38 inside.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Beautiful Jojx!

Latest mod from Tandorio case & dial, raffles pilot hands, NH35 inside:


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> Beautiful Jojx!
> 
> Latest mod from Tandorio case & dial, raffles pilot hands, NH35 inside:
> View attachment 17101056


That case looks so much better in sinn clothes


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

My SKX family pic.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Techme said:


> What a beauty!
> 
> I have this exact case and dial. I bought the dial first for another project, and I have to say it is impeccable. The colour, printing, consistency of pattern, lume application and longevity. A winner!
> 
> ...


It’s a fantastic case. Thin rehauts are exactly why I scour AliX for cases instead of going for the plethora of SKX compatible cases. The crystal is still a little taller than the SPB143 but not nearly as aggressively domed as another 6mas case I got (probably same as Tandorio’s). More boxed than domed. Ironically I actually got this one from the Heimdallr store, but it seems a couple of stores have them for sale.

The case is extremely similar to the 143 but the holes are actually drilled just a little higher so im not sure the bracelet will fit. Currently traveling atm but I’ll still give the bracelet a shot once I get back in a couple weeks.








But the higher holes actually help straps integrate a little better IMO. Thinner straps in particular end up with a pretty noticeable step down on the SPB143, which is somewhat mitigated on this case.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

sopapillas said:


> It’s a fantastic case. Thin rehauts are exactly why I scour AliX for cases instead of going for the plethora of SKX compatible cases. The crystal is still a little taller than the SPB143 but not nearly as aggressively domed as another 6mas case I got (probably same as Tandorio’s). More boxed than domed. Ironically I actually got this one from the Heimdallr store, but it seems a couple of stores have them for sale.
> 
> The case is extremely similar to the 143 but the holes are actually drilled just a little higher so im not sure the bracelet will fit. Currently traveling atm but I’ll still give the bracelet a shot once I get back in a couple weeks.
> 
> ...


I'm 99% positive that Homage Diver Watch Store, Diving watch accessories shop Store, Dive watch accessories Store, Shop911254065 Store and Heimdallr Diver Watch Store are all one and the same.

I look forward to your bracelet test.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Seiko 5 10ATM Diver mod










with Barracuda AM dial
OEM hands with vintage lume 
SKX031 OEM bezel 
Dagaz insert 
S signed AM push/pull crown


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

marcellolipi said:


> Seiko 5 10ATM Diver mod
> 
> View attachment 17106369
> 
> ...


What a looker! Where’d you that barracuda dial?


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Techme said:


> What a looker! Where’d you that barracuda dial?


Dial bay AliX - but got it 3 years ago. Thanks for kind words


----------



## supermarketoflove (Oct 31, 2021)

marcellolipi said:


> Seiko 5 10ATM Diver mod



This mod goes hard. Great dial


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

marcellolipi said:


> Dial bay AliX - but got it 3 years ago. Thanks for kind words


Cheers, I had it in Wish List a couple of years ago, but it disappeared and I’ve never seen one since.


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

My Hydromod...if you zoom in, you`ll








be able to see the bubble.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

marcellolipi said:


> Dial bay AliX - but got it 3 years ago. Thanks for kind words


Why they don't make that no mo, huh?

Seiko parts vendors on Ali X need to step their DIAL and HANDSET game, yo. 
HARD! 
Mafagaaz.

So sick of the same Rollie sub crap over n over. Gaaaa !


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Why they don't make that no mo, huh?
> 
> Seiko parts vendors on Ali X need to step their DIAL and HANDSET game, yo.
> HARD!
> ...


Dagaz closing down mod parts…. blows. 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> Dagaz closing down mod parts…. blows.


@marcellolipi said it was from Ali X.

As for Dagaz, that is too bad. 
But AFAIC, it was already closed long before he announced it. 
Not right, the chaotic way he was running it, whatever the reason for that chaos.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> @marcellolipi said it was from Ali X.
> 
> As for Dagaz, that is too bad.
> But AFAIC, it was already closed long before he announced it.
> Not right, the chaotic way he was running it, whatever the reason for that chaos.


Agreed. 

Just wish ALL the vendors would spend a bit more effort on dials and hands… though 37 variations of case is nice… 

I still can’t AliX… 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

captainmorbid said:


> I still can’t AliX…


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

captainmorbid said:


> Dagaz closing down mod parts…. blows.
> 
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


There are alternatives. WR has better hands, and Yobokies has all kinds of unusual dial designs that nobody else does.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

I have a few other mod builds, waiting on parts. In the meantime...


















Riyi 36mm Exp case with engine turned bezel, NH38, maybe Lucius Atelier white dial?, AliX hands. Hands were too long, so I snipped the tips, including the hr hand, to maintain the truncated look.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Davekaye90 said:


> There are alternatives. WR has better hands, and Yobokies has all kinds of unusual dial designs that nobody else does.





















Agreed.


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Working on a pilot. The case set is gorgeous!
Wherever it comes from they seem to have done it right. Marriage tomorrow. The band is a nice glide lock knockoff. I’m very pleased so far. No promotion, only sharing to modders. We’ll see?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

CDNS said:


> View attachment 17110612
> 
> View attachment 17110613
> 
> ...


Good on ya' for creating this build.  But how are you going to use that minute hand if it extends proud of the dial?
dP


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)

Dan Pierce said:


> Good on ya' for creating this build.  But how are you going to use that minute hand if it extends proud of the dial?
> dP


I think the second hand might be a problem too. Maybe need to rethink that handset.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

CDNS said:


> View attachment 17110612
> 
> View attachment 17110613
> 
> ...


As has already been said, those hands ain't gonna fit. I'm not sure what size dial that is, but I've never seen Seiko go longer than 13.5mm hands for their 28.5mm dials, giving them roughly 0.75mm of clearance. The rehaut usually sits a few tenths of a mm inboard of the edge of the dial, so 13.5 hands go right to the usable edge of the dial once everything is cased up.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Dan Pierce said:


> Good on ya' for creating this build.  But how are you going to use that minute hand if it extends proud of the dial?
> dP


I ordered SKX hands right after I got it realized no go. Rookie move but it’s cheap training. I’m building quite the hands collection. Lol
Thanks. Observant. 👍🏼


----------



## supermarketoflove (Oct 31, 2021)

I find Alix hit and miss, there is variety and price but it comes with risk. Yobokies, DLW, Namoki, Tokeilab and all the like have excellent&consistent quality and good service.
With that said, after much searching I just received an SRP top hat from Alix and it is absolutely fantastic.

I have a pile of parts that were not quite right or straight up order mistakes. After a while of the hobby it will make a good parts bin to go back to and find something that does work!!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

CDNS said:


> I ordered SKX hands right after I got it realized no go. Rookie move but it’s cheap training. I’m building quite the hands collection. Lol
> Thanks. Observant. 👍🏼


I've been modding for years and still make rookie mistakes every now and again. Keeps you humble. 
dP


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

supermarketoflove said:


> I find Alix hit and miss, there is variety and price but it comes with risk. Yobokies, DLW, Namoki, Tokeilab and all the like have excellent&consistent quality and good service.
> With that said, after much searching I just received an SRP top hat from Alix and it is absolutely fantastic.
> 
> I have a pile of parts that were not quite right or straight up order mistakes. After a while of the hobby it will make a good parts bin to go back to and find something that does work!!


You’re dead on. I buy a watch to mod almost every month. I get enjoyment just going through the process. I have some decent mods but I’ve given some of these cheapies to friends and they like them. NH35 isn’t great but for almost disposable price. It’s fun.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

CDNS said:


> I ordered SKX hands right after I got it realized no go. Rookie move but it’s cheap training. I’m building quite the hands collection. Lol
> Thanks. Observant. 👍🏼


Oh yeah I've got a ton of hands from various current and former projects. If you want to get rid of them, there's a Reddit specifically for used mod parts. You'll have much better luck there than trying to sell something like a handset or bezel insert here.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Got my project temporarily together. I straightened some Rolexish hands and used them.
The bracelet is nice. Glide lock type. Under a $100 with new hands I ordered.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Combat Tuna.

Two tone lume…. 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Eh.. Mineral dome is a pinch proud of the bezel…

Single dome crystals are getting rare for the Skx! 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

captainmorbid said:


> Eh.. Mineral dome is a pinch proud of the bezel…
> 
> Single dome crystals are getting rare for the Skx!
> 
> ...


Nice B&R homage. Looks great.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

CDNS said:


> Nice B&R homage. Looks great.


Seiko did it first… 









Seiko Silverwave Cockpit - The Truth About Watches


The Seiko Silverwave Cockpit watch "inspired" Bell & Ross' lineup. The Seiko sold for $670 back in the day. A B&R "homage" runs a lot more.




thetruthaboutwatches.com






Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Last one for today! Some kind of subbyish BB thingy..




















Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

captainmorbid said:


> Eh.. Mineral dome is a pinch proud of the bezel…
> 
> Single dome crystals are getting rare for the Skx!
> 
> ...


Nice!! That new stepped bezel looks *so much better *with that case than the older sloped "pilot" SKX bezels. That looks like it could be OEM.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Davekaye90 said:


> Nice!! That new stepped bezel looks *so much better *with that case than the older sloped "pilot" SKX bezels. That looks like it could be OEM.


Thanks Dave! I scratched the crap out of it too.. 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Alright fine, one more… Heimdallr monster mod(I just can’t bring myself to wreck an actual monster)..



















Yes, bezel is misaligned by a smidge, annoyingly blatant on a monster style case. Case must’ve been surplus…


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

captainmorbid said:


> Seiko did it first…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seiko leads the world once again. Merry Christmas. Tony


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Me, usually not a fan of compass bezels, but there is always an exception, to everything, amiright?
Namoki hands+dial. Ali X case. 44mm for the bezel alone. So, close to 46 for the whole case.
Yet? It wears weirdly small... like a 42.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Chronopolis said:


> Me, usually not a fan of compass bezels, but there is always an exception, to everything, amiright?
> Namoki hands+dial. Ali X case. 44mm for the bezel alone. So, close to 46 for the whole case.
> Yet? It wears weirdly small... like a 42.
> 
> ...


Is that a 28.5mm dial? I like the Sinn type hands but always thought they were too long. Great look.


----------



## dood (Oct 31, 2008)

I tried to build a basic no frills BGW9 pilot in the classic fleiger style. With a basic explorer case with no dive bezel. In the end I couldn’t resist the urge to pull it out of that case, plop it in a different one and turn it into. Flieger-diver. I guess I struggle with simplicity. Or with lack of dive bezels on 3 handlers…


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Me, usually not a fan of compass bezels, but there is always an exception, to everything, amiright?
> Namoki hands+dial. Ali X case. 44mm for the bezel alone. So, close to 46 for the whole case.
> Yet? It wears weirdly small... like a 42.
> 
> ...


Interesting, although the "field/diver" in this case reads a little strange to me. I know that's kinda what the Combat Sub is, but something about a Sinn U1 with a compass bezel just seems weird. 

This guy in there with SARB059 sword hands I think would be brilliant.


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Davekaye90 said:


> Interesting, although the "field/diver" in this case reads a little strange to me. I know that's kinda what the Combat Sub is, but something about a Sinn U1 with a compass bezel just seems weird.
> 
> This guy in there with SARB059 sword hands I think would be brilliant.


Working on it. 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## ccmjd (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Serica style mod










Merry Christmas


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Davekaye90 said:


> Interesting, although the "field/diver" in this case reads a little strange to me. I know that's kinda what the Combat Sub is, but something about a Sinn U1 with a compass bezel just seems weird.
> 
> This guy in there with SARB059 sword hands I think would be brilliant.


Just finished…












Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Blizzard king Sammie… Happy Holidays!





























Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17115075


Nice patina. 
Real or "intervened"?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice patina.
> Real or "intervened"?


'created'.....


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

carlowus said:


> No Radiations Turtle Sub
> 
> View attachment 17045530


Diggin' the whole setup.
I love that LIVELY dial, and have one SNZH mod with it myself.

But I cannot see it without also seeing this gal in my head:... which ain't so bad.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

And in honor of the lovely Ms. Blake Lively...


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

redSLED said:


> I've been lusting for that blue-grey SLA037 62MAS dial with the fat indices, so finally gave my boring Seiko SRPD the facelift:
> 
> Namoki coin edge polished bezel
> Namoki MM ceramic bezel insert
> ...


Is that a non-sloped chapter ring? I thought al the Seiko dials needed the slanted sides to keep the dial in place?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

BTNMNKI said:


> Is that a non-sloped chapter ring? I thought al the Seiko dials needed the slanted sides to keep the dial in place?


The SKX case uses a pretty steep sloped ring. The MM200R has no slope at all, the rehaut is vertical like most Swiss watches.


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> The SKX case uses a pretty steep sloped ring. The MM200R has no slope at all, the rehaut is vertical like most Swiss watches.


Sure but that's an SKX case.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Didn't have a Christmas tree, but had these.
They lit up nicely.
All warm n fuzzy n shieh... 😇

Courtesy, Ali X, OSC Poland, & Namoki Singapore


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Didn't have a Christmas tree, but had these.
> They lit up nicely.
> All warm n fuzzy n shieh... 😇
> 
> ...


Nice! That's a cool take on the Panerai Sub, never seen that bezel insert before.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Came in today!! SPB255 "Twilight Ninja" has arrived at long last. This is an OEM SPB255 parts case, OEM SPB097 twilight MM200 dial, OEM MM200R hour/minute, WR watches Shogun style second, and the bezel insert from an SPB187.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Davekaye90 said:


> The SKX case uses a pretty steep sloped ring. The MM200R has no slope at all, the rehaut is vertical like most Swiss watches.


The SKX013 case has a steeper sloped ring.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Hello guys, what kind of hands for my Gold Tuna? Thanks.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Maybe Tokeilab gold SNR style?


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Finally got the hands for my pilot project.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Going to wait and see how they handle things before passing any significant judgement, but initially somewhat disappointed with Kokomo Watch Co's work. I've had hands and dials scratched up before from other watchmakers, thankfully nothing like that this time. But they did leave a _ton _of dust on the dial. I've reached out and asked about sending it back to have it cleaned, and if they take care of it free of charge then that's acceptable, if moderately annoying to have to wait a couple months to have it finished only to have to immediately send it right back and wait at least several more weeks. 

I'll follow up depending on how they handle things from here. The little particle between the 2 and date, the cluster around 5, and the asteroid sized rock of dust between 8 and 9 (seriously how did they miss THAT ONE) along with the few smaller bits above it are all on the dial, not the glass.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Blue Lagoon Limited Edition, soft modifications.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

NH34, 24hr "Purist" build.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 17123279
> 
> 
> NH34, 24hr "Purist" build.


Sharp looking bezel. 👍🏼


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

Just experimenting with how my shaved SLA049 dial would look. Still not sure if I will ever actually use this dial for anything. I've thought about selling it before, but never end up going through with it because it's likely irreplaceable.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

Davekaye90 said:


> Just experimenting with how my shaved SLA049 dial would look. Still not sure if I will ever actually use this dial for anything. I've thought about selling it before, but never end up going through with it because it's likely irreplaceable.
> 
> View attachment 17123840


What does shaved dial mean?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

CDNS said:


> What does shaved dial mean?


I'm unsure of the exact dimensions, but I think the SLA Uemura dials are around 30mm. They won't fit in standard 4R 6R Prospex diver cases intended for 28.5mm dials, so if you want to use one, you have to shave down the excess.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> View attachment 17123279
> 
> 
> NH34, 24hr "Purist" build.


Is it just me or is there something missing? Like the hour hand which is kinda crucial…???


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Davekaye90 said:


> Maybe Tokeilab gold SNR style?


Thank you for the reply, I' m agree with brushed gold finish but I' d like Tuna style hands. WR Watches and Raffles Time have them.

Grandfather Tuna Hands for Seiko Mod

Gold Darth Vader Hands for Tuna Style MOD Seiko 7S26 NH35 Movement


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Thank you for the reply, I' m agree with brushed gold finish but I' d like Tuna style hands. WR Watches and Raffles Time have them.
> 
> Grandfather Tuna Hands for Seiko Mod
> 
> Gold Darth Vader Hands for Tuna Style MOD Seiko 7S26 NH35 Movement


Just a note, the lume on the WR hands will be brighter(C3). Raffles uses C1 which is a bit dimmer.

The C3 may have a bit of a green hint, C1 will be white when uncharged. 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

JojX said:


> Is it just me or is there something missing? Like the hour hand which is kinda crucial…???


That's why he calls it "purist". That term is used for 24 hour dials [one rotation per day] vs the typical 12 hour dials [2 rotations per day]. While this mod has a 12 hour dial the 24 hour hand is the only one to show the hour time, rotating once a day. Hope that makes sense.
dP


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

JojX said:


> Is it just me or is there something missing? Like the hour hand which is kinda crucial…???


As Dan mentioned, above, this follows the tradition of the Glycine Airman Purist models, which are 24hr watches, the hour hand circling the dial once in 24hrs. There's little demand, and thus no offerings in the aftermarket for a true 24hr dial, so something like this will have to suffice. 

As it stands, like with the original GMT watches, this one can indicate two different times, both on a 24hr scale.

This other NH34 mod is a more traditional GMT treatment:


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

mconlonx said:


> As Dan mentioned, above, this follows the tradition of the Glycine Airman Purist models, which are 24hr watches, the hour hand circling the dial once in 24hrs. There's little demand, and thus no offerings in the aftermarket for a true 24hr dial, so something like this will have to suffice.
> 
> As it stands, like with the original GMT watches, this one can indicate two different times, both on a 24hr scale.
> 
> ...


I wonder if some will be made with NH34 mods becoming more popular. If not, there are folks on IG that make one-offs.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Davekaye90 said:


> I wonder if some will be made with NH34 mods becoming more popular. If not, *there are folks on IG that make one-offs.*


Probably, this is the direction I will need to go. I'm not unhappy with the McQueen Exp2 dial for this purpose, and probably there will be NH34 versions produced, but I have ideas...


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

Tried something different here,but there’s something off about it.What you guys think?


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

brettinlux said:


> Tried something different here,but there’s something off about it.What you guys think?


"Seiko" logo is too small and very obviously fake. Hands are too short. I'm not a huge fan of MM300 hands on 28.5mm dials (even real ones) because they're designed for the much smaller MM300 dial, and are way too short. The minute is only 11.5mm. Most 4R/6R minute hands are 12.5-13mm. 

Something like this would look good, I think.


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

Nice match between OEM parts and the lumed insert by Marxon88 eBay store










Happy 2023


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

Davekaye90 said:


> "Seiko" logo is too small and very obviously fake. Hands are too short. I'm not a huge fan of MM300 hands on 28.5mm dials (even real ones) because they're designed for the much smaller MM300 dial, and are way too short. The minute is only 11.5mm. Most 4R/6R minute hands are 12.5-13mm.
> 
> Something like this would look good, I think.


Thanks.

Could be the shorter hands.
I wasn’t sure about the dial and decided on something cheap off eBay 
I’ll look for a new dial at a later stage.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Hands are too short. The seconds hand is weird looking. The minute chapter ring if also not the best for this design. My opinion...  



brettinlux said:


> Tried something different here,but there’s something off about it.What you guys think?


----------



## damrod (3 mo ago)

hello
i will add some mods i made
it's just a hobby so i bought parts on alie

invicta 8926 with 62mas dial hands









spb185 inspired....spb185 case and specizl dial, 62mas hand









green alpinist dial in explorer 39 case









skx czse with gmt12 bezel









sto dial in a 6105-8000 case, use some spare hands to finsh and a broken date system nh35 😀









tandorio 36mm case, baby alpinist dial, black date nh35 and arrow hands









i want to change the case of my green alpinist
maybe use a snkk87 case but is it compatible with a nh35 mvt?


----------



## damrod (3 mo ago)

o


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

damrod said:


> want to change the case of my green alpinist
> maybe use a snkk87 case but is it compatible with a nh35 mvt?


If the dial has 28.5mm only…


----------



## damrod (3 mo ago)

ah ok
the dial came from alie and it's 28.5mm
i was wondering about switching the 7s26 by a nh35 and the compatibility of the case.
do i need a support for the nh35?

nice mod btw...sarb033 dial?


----------



## damrod (3 mo ago)

nice mod you made btw


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

damrod said:


> ah ok
> the dial came from alie and it's 28.5mm
> i was wondering about switching the 7s26 by a nh35 and the compatibility of the case.
> do i need a support for the nh35?
> ...


My understanding is that 7S and NH are nearly identical in terms of dimensions. The NH gray movement spacer though will not fit with a caseback that's intended for the 7S' black spacer. You can solve that problem by just using the black spacer that's already there. 

The main issue will be the crown/stem. A 7S stem will not wind an NH35. The 7S can't handwind, so there's no provision for that on a 7S stem. If you want to be able to handwind the movement, you'll need an NH35 stem. There are no aftermarket crowns for random Seiko 5 cases like there are for the SKX, so you'll have to re-use the factory crown.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Anthonytosc (7 mo ago)

My seiko explorer II/seamaster.









Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SKX007
Dagaz insert, Cerakoted bezel, Ali X hands


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

brettinlux said:


> Tried something different here,but there’s something off about it.What you guys think?


The whole is always greater than the sum of its parts, so your query is challenging. I hope that helps.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

damrod said:


> i want to change the case of my green alpinist
> maybe use a snkk87 case but is it compatible with a nh35 mvt?


Yes, and will look something like this:










This has double dome sapphire, slim case back from Namoki, and a gold on black date wheel from AliExp for some extra refinements.


----------



## damrod (3 mo ago)

Trev_L said:


> Yes, and will look something like this:
> 
> View attachment 17133037
> 
> ...


ahhhhh

it's way better than an explorer case


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damrod (3 mo ago)

last mod. skx013 case and an explorer dial


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

damrod said:


> View attachment 17135235
> 
> last mod. skx013 case and an explorer dial


I have those hands on my MM200, but I never would have thought about pairing them with an Explorer dial. They look great!


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

2 more 62MAS builds from AliX, one 40.5mm one 38.5mm. The 40.5mm has OEM SPB149 dial and hands, though the seconds hand is a little tilted up (probably my fault). The 38.5mm case is fantastic and I love the brushed bezel.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

sopapillas said:


> 2 more 62MAS builds from AliX, one 40.5mm one 38.5mm. The 40.5mm has OEM SPB149 dial and hands, though the seconds hand is a little tilted up (probably my fault). The 38.5mm case is fantastic and I love the brushed bezel.


Is that the Rmalti case on the right? I think I prefer the 62mas hands you used over the MM300 ones you had before. I have the same dial, but I think I will go for a 63mas handset. 

I wish you could swap bezel inserts on them, but I know the bezel insert on the Heimdallr is awkward. 

Don’t forget to let us know if your SPB143 bracelet fits the Heimdallr.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Those Tandorio 36mm cases are awesome. This one with the 7s26 in a railmaster style.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Techme said:


> Is that the Rmalti case on the right? I think I prefer the 62mas hands you used over the MM300 ones you had before. I have the same dial, but I think I will go for a 63mas handset.
> 
> I wish you could swap bezel inserts on them, but I know the bezel insert on the Heimdallr is awkward.
> 
> Don’t forget to let us know if your SPB143 bracelet fits the Heimdallr.


Now that you mention it I think it is the Rmalti case.



https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOE3a9k



And I completely forgot about the bracelet, I’ll give it a go when I get back.

My only complaint is the L2L is 47.5mm, about the same as my SPB143, but the lugs aren’t as curved so it sits a little flat. It’s 38.5mm but wears pretty similar to the SPB143. 13.2mm thin, pretty decent for a 62MAS case.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Joe.aus (Dec 1, 2013)

Started with a Heimdallr SKX, swapped the hands and dial from alixpress. Pretty happy with the results


----------



## damrod (3 mo ago)

Techme said:


> I have those hands on my MM200, but I never would have thought about pairing them with an Explorer dial. They look great!


thanks
initially it was in a skx007 coke case but the case was a little bit too big for my taste.
i tested some hands also


----------



## damrod (3 mo ago)

today watch


----------



## damrod (3 mo ago)

finally i Switch again the mvt block😁😁


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

I finally got around to trying my SPB143 bracelet on the AliX case and I’m honestly a little shocked at how perfectly it fits.








































In fact it fits even better than my SPB143. Like significantly better. I never wear my SPB143 on bracelet because the endlinks are horrendous, but I actually think they are fantastic here. The holes being drilled a bit higher make it sit much more flush with the case, and there is actually considerably less wiggle (with fat spring bars).

Yoinked a pic from the internet for comparison. Other than my terrible lighting, I think it gets the point across.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Nice one. What a stunner!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

FYI Heimdallr currently has the elusive OEM MM200R cases and bracelets in stock for $200 and $130 respectively. I bought the SPB187 case (confirmed it is “Model-3”) and a bracelet. Now I can finally get a proper aftermarket vs OEM case comparison.



https://a.aliexpress.com/_msBse8w



Plan on using OEM dial from this build + some OEM SPB187 hands I have laying around and basically build a full SPB187 minus the 6R35. $435 all in (pre tax).


----------



## damrod (3 mo ago)

sopapillas said:


> FYI Heimdallr currently has the elusive OEM MM200R cases and bracelets in stock for $200 and $130 respectively. I bought the SPB187 case (confirmed it is “Model-3”) and a bracelet. Now I can finally get a proper aftermarket vs OEM case comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if it's rhe same quality as my spb185 case you can build something good with it


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

OEM watch modded with OEM parts means less value but not for me


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

damrod said:


> if it's rhe same quality as my spb185 case you can build something good with it


I’m theory it should be the exact same case just with a gloss black bezel insert. Should be able to confirm its OEM if it has diashield and the standard 6R Prospex clasp


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

sopapillas said:


> FYI Heimdallr currently has the elusive OEM MM200R cases and bracelets in stock for $200 and $130 respectively. I bought the SPB187 case (confirmed it is “Model-3”) and a bracelet. Now I can finally get a proper aftermarket vs OEM case comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. The quality of these cases for $200 is off the charts, at least as far as finishing is concerned anyway. The bezel action for mine has been all over the place.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> Nice. The quality of these cases for $200 is off the charts, at least as far as finishing is concerned anyway. The bezel action for mine has been all over the place.


Yeah easily the best finished 6R prospex cases. Bezel action I’m guessing is classic Seiko mush? I used to hate it but it’s actually starting to grow on me. Not super tactile but it’s sort of nice how consistent the resistance is


----------



## captainmorbid (Mar 3, 2016)

marcellolipi said:


> OEM watch modded with OEM parts means less value but not for me
> 
> View attachment 17142537


Was that a 7s36 stargate? 


Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


----------



## marcellolipi (Dec 29, 2018)

captainmorbid said:


> Was that a 7s36 stargate?
> 
> 
> Sent from bizarro world via Tapatalk


Yes - the black one. But modded with 4R36 crown and blue chapter ring with reduced inner diameter.


----------



## Davekaye90 (Jun 7, 2017)

sopapillas said:


> Yeah easily the best finished 6R prospex cases. Bezel action I’m guessing is classic Seiko mush? I used to hate it but it’s actually starting to grow on me. Not super tactile but it’s sort of nice how consistent the resistance is


SPB185 is fairly stiff and complete mush. SPB207 is much lighter resistance, less mushy. I think the bezel on my SPB255 must be slightly out of round or something. I had the gasket replaced, and that just made it different, not better. It's somewhat stiff and fairly clicky for half the turn, and VERY stiff and more mushy the other half. The SPB299 is the best of them. It's still vague compared to a Swiss watch, but not too bad.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Davekaye90 said:


> SPB185 is fairly stiff and complete mush. SPB207 is much lighter resistance, less mushy. I think the bezel on my SPB255 must be slightly out of round or something. I had the gasket replaced, and that just made it different, not better. It's somewhat stiff and fairly clicky for half the turn, and VERY stiff and more mushy the other half. The SPB299 is the best of them. It's still vague compared to a Swiss watch, but not too bad.


Yeah vague and mushy is the right way to put it. I think I still prefer it to other more tactile click spring bezels as those tend to be too high pitched and sharp, but it feels laughably bad next to a proper ceramic bearing bezel like Tudors.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

The bracelet looks so damn good on this case


----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)

A bit more than just a mod. I'm getting into watchmaking and i cobbled this together entirely from parts in my parts drawer. All the case, dial and hands are OEM seiko parts. Movement is a 7s26 cobbled together from about 4 junk movements from my drawer.

I got up the other day thinking "Man i really want a new watch..." and realized i could probably just make one on the spot. There's such a cool novelty to that.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

baserock love said:


> A bit more than just a mod. I'm getting into watchmaking and i cobbled this together entirely from parts in my parts drawer. All the case, dial and hands are OEM seiko parts. Movement is a 7s26 cobbled together from about 4 junk movements from my drawer.
> 
> I literally up the other day thinking "Man i really want a new watch..." and realized i could probably just make one on the spot. There's such a cool novelty to that.
> View attachment 17144482
> ...


Byoooteeful!
Great job.

Add this to the folder: *Watches Seiko COULDA made, but didn't. 💩  *

Reminds of those stories of how a kind couple adopts an orphan girl from some poophole country, and send her to the best schools,
and later she blossoms to become the Minister of Culture with 3 PhDs under her belt.


----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Byoooteeful!
> Great job.
> 
> Add this to the folder: *Watches Seiko COULDA made, but didn't. 💩 *
> ...


Lol thanks! Yeah i really do think it's one of the more beautiful watches i've seen in person. I did pick the hands and dial because I had an idea of how i wanted it to look when i stumbled across them on second hand parts places but I think it was a happy accident that the little touch that pulls it all together, by total coincidence is that the crystal gasket is black plastic and it pulls all the black accents together. I love seikos but i've always thought a lot of their 5 line always were a bit more conservative than they could be. The new ones seem to be a bit more aggressively styled and pop a bit more. The watch that dial is typically in has a white date and metallic hands with a bit of lume in them. It's fine but it doesn't do that beautiful starburst dial any favors.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

baserock love said:


> A bit more than just a mod. I'm getting into watchmaking and i cobbled this together entirely from parts in my parts drawer. All the case, dial and hands are OEM seiko parts. Movement is a 7s26 cobbled together from about 4 junk movements from my drawer.
> 
> I literally up the other day thinking "Man i really want a new watch..." and realized i could probably just make one on the spot. There's such a cool novelty to that.
> View attachment 17144482
> ...


The black and gold accents are wonderfully done.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

baserock love said:


> A bit more than just a mod. I'm getting into watchmaking and i cobbled this together entirely from parts in my parts drawer. All the case, dial and hands are OEM seiko parts. Movement is a 7s26 cobbled together from about 4 junk movements from my drawer.
> 
> I literally up the other day thinking "Man i really want a new watch..." and realized i could probably just make one on the spot. There's such a cool novelty to that.
> View attachment 17144482
> ...


I've assembled a few "potluck" watches, but they never lasted long. Your's turned out very nice!
dP


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

baserock love said:


> Lol thanks! Yeah i really do think it's one of the more beautiful watches i've seen in person. I did pick the hands and dial because I had an idea of how i wanted it to look when i stumbled across them on second hand parts places but I think it was a happy accident that the little touch that pulls it all together, by total coincidence is that the crystal gasket is black plastic and it pulls all the black accents together. I love seikos but i've always thought a lot of their 5 line always were a bit more conservative than they could be. The new ones seem to be a bit more aggressively styled and pop a bit more. The watch that dial is typically in has a white date and metallic hands with a bit of lume in them. It's fine but it doesn't do that beautiful starburst dial any favors.


You did indeed achieve a creme-de-la-creme balance with the black hands, black date wheel and the black plastic crystal gasket - to a new level of sports watch. The case looks beyond new - did you do polishing as well? Unique and superb, sir!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Sunday build. 35mm MWC beadblasted case with high dome acrylic (the donor was a mediocre cheap quartz I bought off the bay for like 20 bucks), Seiko VH31, Qimei sterile 12-24 dial, hands from the Ali kid’s watch, crown (7mm) from Ali, strap from Stowa. The idea was to build a military / field watch of yesteryear. I’m pretty chuffed with the outcome. I think I prefer it to my Hamilton Khaki mechanical.


----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)

redSLED said:


> You did indeed achieve a creme-de-la-creme balance with the black hands, black date wheel and the black plastic crystal gasket - to a new level of sports watch. The case looks beyond new - did you do polishing as well? Unique and superb, sir!


No i actually got really lucky with a NOS case for 30 bucks. Originally i tried to put an nh36 in it but there wasn't enough clearance for the second hand.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

The fresh water Tuna twin.
dP


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

A naughty sparkle dial


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

The fugly SSA209... with a horrible 24hr subdial, and a nasty date window, etc.
So, I sayed: Y'all git the F outta hee. 

Namoki dial + hands... and Fruit of the Looms underwear elastic band for the strap


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

SubKX on US Z199 w/ seiko clasp.
dP


----------

